# Random! No more no less



## Lola

Just thought I would start a meaningless random thread where we could post anything that intrigues us or even pisses us off.

Here is my WTF were they thinking vid for the day!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bubb

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Lola

- - - Updated - - -

l love the one about where the kid asked for a pony!

- - - Updated - - -

Wow! that's all I can say!


----------



## Bubb

Gaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Adcandour

Bubb said:


> Gaaaa!!!!!!


Well put. That is _too_ much for my poor little stomach to handle.

- - - Updated - - -

And here's the all time creepiest thing I've seen on the internet. It's been a while since I've refused to watch this:

[video=youtube;zgMAz5XP7Jk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgMAz5XP7Jk[/video]


----------



## Disbeat

Oh man I haven't seen that in years, I forgot how hard it is to watch.



adcandour said:


> And here's the all time creepiest thing I've seen on the internet. It's been a while since I've refused to watch this:
> 
> [video=youtube;zgMAz5XP7Jk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgMAz5XP7Jk[/video]


----------



## Guest

I listen to blues radio while online.
http://www.internet-radio.com/station/1.fm-bluesradio/


----------



## bluzfish

laristotle said:


> I listen to blues radio while online.
> http://www.internet-radio.com/station/1.fm-bluesradio/


Bookmarked. Thanks.


----------



## sulphur

Devilsnight on Tunein us one of my favorite streaming music stations...

http://tunein.com/radio/Devils-Night-Radio-s111566/


----------



## ed2000

Disbeat said:


> Oh man I haven't seen that in years, I forgot how hard it is to watch.


...and you had to repost the quote plus the disgustingly haunting frightening video - I had to watch twice so I could be sure.


----------



## sulphur

.....


----------



## Lola

This is not a WTF but OMG I love this person!


----------



## zontar

Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie.


----------



## cheezyridr

[video]https://youtu.be/lkaIoH6Um60[/video]

[video]https://youtu.be/AennSuN89II[/video]

[video]https://youtu.be/qHFr1_md3Ok[/video]


----------



## Guest

My one and only student painted this for me. She's quite the gifted artist.










A good friend drew this and gave me a copy.


----------



## DrHook

One of my hobbies is modeling and rendering 3d objects....it also happens to make custom facebook backgrounds kinda nice.


----------



## ed2000

My Kid a few years ago.
[video=youtube;T51LfPeps6Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T51LfPeps6Y[/video]


----------



## Taylor

Lola said:


>


D...Dad?!

At long last I know where I inhereted my tutu from.


----------



## sulphur

Check out HowToBasic on YT, https://www.youtube.com/user/HowToBasic


----------



## zontar

Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

I need a piece of this stat! Sorry! Huge picture coming your way! *Reese's peanut butter cheesecake! *


----------



## rhh7

What am I reading tonight?


----------



## Lola

rhh7 said:


> What am I reading tonight?


Let me know how you like this! I read a book about Kurt Cobain! It was excellent.


----------



## ed2000

I wonder if Leo Fender would have had success with Fender products if instead, he had not reversed the left to right orientation of the letter 'F' on the amp and guitar logos?
Can someone with Photoshop skills show a fender guitar decal with a correct 'F'?








- - - Updated - - -



Lola said:


> I need a piece of this stat! Sorry! Huge picture coming your way! *Reese's peanut butter cheesecake! *



... but is it gluten free?
Please let it be, for I am gluten sensitive.


----------



## zontar

Some people make their F's like that--it's like that in some cursive schemes, and so it fits the script nature of the logo.


----------



## DrHook

ed2000 said:


> I wonder if Leo Fender would have had success with Fender products if instead, he had not reversed the left to right orientation of the letter 'F' on the amp and guitar logos?
> Can someone with Photoshop skills show a fender guitar decal with a correct 'F'?


Wonder no more....


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Sitting here listening to this just makes my adrenaline flow! Each one had dreams of becoming an accomplished musician! It keeps on giving me the motivation to continue on with my plans, dreams and goals. Just never give up on what you hold near and dear to your heart! If you have a dream don't just sit on your laurels and come up with excuses not to. Like the Nike slogan says, "Just do it"!

[video=youtube;g-DeEaL9_BM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-DeEaL9_BM[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

I watched an excellent documentary again last night on PBS called "Women of Rock". I always tend to forget women's serious contributions and pioneering rock styles, especially in the late 40s, 50s and 60s. Very enlightening to watch.


----------



## Mooh

ed2000 said:


> I wonder if Leo Fender would have had success with Fender products if instead, he had not reversed the left to right orientation of the letter 'F' on the amp and guitar logos?
> Can someone with Photoshop skills show a fender guitar decal with a correct 'F'?


The Fender F is correct. The bass clef is another example of a similar F.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr

bluzfish said:


> I watched an excellent documentary again last night on PBS called "Women of Rock". I always tend to forget women's serious contributions and pioneering rock styles, especially in the late 40s, 50s and 60s. Very enlightening to watch.


[video]https://youtu.be/ztFHvNwRb6Q[/video]


what changed? why can i no longer post videos?


----------



## zontar

I wondered why the baseball kept getting bigger. Then it hit me.


----------



## sulphur

[video=youtube;2T5_0AGdFic]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T5_0AGdFic&app=desktop[/video]


----------



## Lola

I finally learned how to eat with chopsticks. Not that hard! It's actually fun!


----------



## ed2000

Lola said:


> I finally learned how to eat with chopsticks. Not that hard! It's actually fun!


Soup?


What do we win here - I mean everyone is giving away stuff in one contest or another....j/k I'll accept your AC/DC collection. n/k


----------



## Lola

ed2000 said:


> Soup?
> 
> 
> What do we win here - I mean everyone is giving away stuff in one contest or another....j/k I'll accept your AC/DC collection. n/k



You expect to win something here? I never quite thought of all the AC/DC stuff I do own as a collection. I do have a lot of stuff come to think of it! 

The only thing I am wanting now are Anguses devil horns that light up! I need them for their concert in September! 

Hey I could also offer my tickets as a prize! NOT!!

Eat soup with chopsticks! Smart ass! lol


----------



## butterknucket

I like fries slightly overdone.


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> I like fries slightly overdone.


Do you mean crispy?


----------



## High/Deaf

Fe Fi Fo Fe Fi Fe Fo










(Mike Tyson's phone number)


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## High/Deaf

What's that made outa?

C'mon, tell me the tooth!


----------



## ronmac

I have always had a fear of giants, Apparently I suffer from a middle ages disease known as Fefifobia.


----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> Do you mean crispy?


You kids have to have a fancy name for everything!

Let me tell you, in my day we were lucky if we even got fries once in a while!


----------



## Ti-Ron

zontar said:


> Some people make their F's like that--it's like that in some cursive schemes, and so it fits the script nature of the logo.


This is how I do my "F", I wonder if Fender got so deep into my head...


----------



## Option1

Neil


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## butterknucket

[video=youtube;BJ8EBBTEb0o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ8EBBTEb0o[/video]


----------



## Guest

a really cool blues take on zeppelin.

[video=youtube;rMxknOJxt94]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMxknOJxt94[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

^^^Too cool - love it - need more likes!^^^


----------



## Option1

Neil


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;rMxknOJxt94]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMxknOJxt94[/video]


I love this version of the Led Zep song! Wow!


----------



## Guest

Ya know, the weird thing is, that these lyrics work with any style of guitar playing. 
I was playing some bluesy stuff at a campfire gathering and these were the first 
words that came out of my mouth.


----------



## bluzfish

Yep. They do. Just tried it polka style. Works! Changing my name to Schmenge.

mmmmmmmm.... coffee and cabbage rolls...


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;rMxknOJxt94]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMxknOJxt94[/video]


I like to see people do their own versions of songs--even if I don't like it (Although I liked the video)--I can at least respect that they tried something--even if they messed it up.


----------



## Guest

bluzfish said:


> Yep. They do. Just tried it polka style. Works! Changing my name to Schmenge.
> 
> mmmmmmmm.... coffee and cabbage rolls...


it works with Rush too.

[video=youtube;bmx5CI9Hxk4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmx5CI9Hxk4[/video]


----------



## zontar

That's hilarious--and kind of cool in a way.

Something to add to all the Bluegrass style metal & hard rock tunes out there as done by Hayseed Dixie & others.

Or this guy--on the harp-
[video=youtube;d_vbdxwI5Ck]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_vbdxwI5Ck[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar

Boom, Boom, Boom, Boom--great blues lyrics...


----------



## High/Deaf

The brain is the most important organ in the body.




........says the brain.


----------



## butterknucket

Happy Friday!

[video=youtube;nByH6yPWYj8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nByH6yPWYj8[/video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

The man who survived mustard gas and pepper spray is now a seasoned veteran.


----------



## Lola

Hey, has anyone ever wondered what is the actual meaning to Led Zepp's Stairway to heaven? I sort of can't figure it out. I am definitely not one for lyrics! I just listen to the music. Nothing less, nothing more!

*"Stairway To Heaven" lyrics*



*LED ZEPPELIN LYRICS*


*"Stairway To Heaven"*

There's a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold
And she's buying a stairway to heaven.
When she gets there she knows, if the stores are all closed
With a word she can get what she came for.
Ooh, ooh, and she's buying a stairway to heaven.

There's a sign on the wall but she wants to be sure
'Cause you know sometimes words have two meanings.
In a tree by the brook, there's a songbird who sings,
Sometimes all of our thoughts are misgiven.

Ooh, it makes me wonder,
Ooh, it makes me wonder.

There's a feeling I get when I look to the west,
And my spirit is crying for leaving.
In my thoughts I have seen rings of smoke through the trees,
And the voices of those who stand looking.

Ooh, it makes me wonder,
Ooh, it really makes me wonder.

And it's whispered that soon, if we all call the tune,
Then the piper will lead us to reason.
And a new day will dawn for those who stand long,
And the forests will echo with laughter.

If there's a bustle in your hedgerow, don't be alarmed now,
It's just a spring clean for the May queen.
Yes, there are two paths you can go by, but in the long run
There's still time to change the road you're on.
And it makes me wonder.

Your head is humming and it won't go, in case you don't know,
The piper's calling you to join him,
Dear lady, can you hear the wind blow, and did you know
Your stairway lies on the whispering wind?

And as we wind on down the road
Our shadows taller than our soul.
There walks a lady we all know
Who shines white light and wants to show
How everything still turns to gold.
And if you listen very hard
The tune will come to you at last.
When all are one and one is all
To be a rock and not to roll.

And she's buying a stairway to heaven


----------



## Lola

This song if played backwards apparently spewed the devil's ranting words. I think it's and Urban Myth!


----------



## bluzfish

Lyrics that make sense? Huh?

It's the tones and sounds the words make with the music that makes them work together. Meaning is whatever the imagination wants them to mean.


----------



## Guest

according to wiki;

The first attempts at lyrics, written by Robert Plant next to an evening log fire at Headley Grange, 
were partly spontaneously improvised and Page claimed, "a huge percentage of the lyrics were 
written there and then".[SUP][11][/SUP] Jimmy Page was strumming the chords and Robert Plant had a pencil 
and paper. Plant later said that suddenly,

My hand was writing out the words, 'There's a lady is sure [_sic_], all that glitters is gold, and she's buying a stairway to heaven'. 
I just sat there and looked at them and almost leapt out of my seat." Plant's own explanation of the lyrics was that it "was some 
cynical aside about a woman getting everything she wanted all the time without giving back any thought or consideration. The 
first line begins with that cynical sweep of the hand ... and it softened up after that


----------



## High/Deaf

If you ever get Stairway figured out, would you mind tackling Dancing Days for me. 

I was also never one for lyrics. I listened to the music and how the singer's voice fit into it all. But what they were singing about? Nahhhh. Guess that's why I also liked Yes. Who knows what that little forest elf was signing about. I was never good at poetry either. Or English Lit for that matter.


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> would you mind tackling Dancing Days for me.


from Songfacts;

This was inspired by an Indian tune Jimmy Page and Robert Plant heard while traveling in Bombay. 
When they returned home and recorded the track, the band was so ecstatic with the result that 
they ran out on to the lawn of their Stargroves studio and danced to it, which gave them the idea 
for the title and lyrical content.

Scroll down the page. There's a few takes on the line
'I saw a lion he was standing alone, with a tadpole in a jar.'



High/Deaf said:


> Guess that's why I also liked Yes. Who knows what that little forest elf was signing about.


from wiki;

Anderson is also responsible for most of the mystically themed lyrics and concepts which are part of many Yes releases. These 
have occasionally alienated some members of the band (most notably drummer Bill Bruford and keyboardist Rick Wakeman), 
contributing to their leaving the group. The lyrics are frequently inspired by various books Anderson has enjoyed, from Tolstoy's 
_War and Peace_ to Hermann Hesse's _Siddhartha_. A footnote in Paramahansa Yogananda's _Autobiography of a Yogi_ inspired an entire 
double album _Tales from Topographic Oceans_ (1973). Recurring themes include environmentalism, pacifism and sun worship.


----------



## Guest

I'm a big fan of Yes (mostly because of Jon's voice).
We played 'Wondrous Stories' as our 'first dance' at our wedding.

[video=youtube;9-BMlq_zyko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-BMlq_zyko[/video]


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## Guest

wrastlin' mask? lol.


----------



## Lola

I always loved Yes, especially their Fragile album. I really think they were ahead of there time.


----------



## Milkman

I spun Close to the Edge on the weekend (180 gram vinyl pressing).

It sounds better to my ears than any modern recordings I've heard.

Total Mass Retain is a masterful piece of composition in my opinion.


----------



## Guest

I really hate it when homeless people shake their cup of money at me... I'm like 
"yeah, I know you have more than me, you don't have to rub it in".


----------



## Lola

So I am not really super comfortable playing in front of others just yet but you know what I learned today is,

*Love your fear and it cannot hold you, push it away and it owns you!

*Well others are squealing some prized riffs out on their guitars I sit in my little corner in my mind thinking how awful I would sound if god forbid I should make a mistake but yet at home I am loose and free and am able to pull out riffs and such from under my hat and sound very good. I started to learn how to play Zep's Black dog and I honesty sounded pretty good. Why can't I just believe myself a little more when playing with others. I have to really take in account the above statement!


----------



## Lola

My all time favorite Yes song, Roundabout! It still gives me chills!

[video=youtube;kmZoQFYYx8U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmZoQFYYx8U[/video]


----------



## bzrkrage

He,he!


----------



## buzzy

____________


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Adcandour

cheezyridr said:


>


I would think that would be funny, but I think it would be magical if guts flooded New York.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Spider-Man does whatever a Spider can--well except where he shoots webs from...


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Spider-Man does whatever a Spider can--well except where he shoots webs from...


Have you ever wondered where the tubes on his wrists come from?


----------



## Electraglide

[video=youtube;PTzAQmfnwnw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTzAQmfnwnw[/video]
As can be seen, it's 28'F and there is snow on the ground. So the question is ride now that the bike is warmed up and then work on the '81 or work on the '81 for a while and then do a parts run.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Have you ever wondered where the tubes on his wrists come from?


Not until now--in the comics I read as a kid he had web shooters--I didn't see the other style until the Sam Raimi movies.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Not until now--in the comics I read as a kid he had web shooters--I didn't see the other style until the Sam Raimi movies.


As a kid my brothers and I read comics until we discovered 2 boxs of magazines in the garage. That was 1960. After that mainstream comics were not that important until the mid 80's. What could have enticed young boys away from comics you ask? Well one of the magazines cost $0.50 and has a picture of Marilyn on the cover. It's from Dec, 1953. Mom allowed the magazines, just not in the house. Every year after us boys would save our allowances and renew dad's subscription. The last subscription ran out Dec. 1965, when Dad died. In total at the older brothers place are a complete set of Playboys.....well read, 4 generations......144 I think.


----------



## Guest

and most of the pages stuck together too. lol.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> and most of the pages stuck together too. lol.


Some of them. Some, like the Dec. 1953 issue, are in good shape. Some seem to fall open to certain pages.


----------



## Lola

I am such a pissy mood today! I hate being like this! It's hard to clear your brain of negative thoughts sometimes.

- - - Updated - - -

Might as make this my 600th post and say fuck all the negative people in my life!


----------



## Lola

This song exemplifies me today. We're headed for nasty weather![video=youtube;byEGjLU2egA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byEGjLU2egA[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I am such a pissy mood today! I hate being like this! It's hard to clear your brain of negative thoughts sometimes.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Might as make this my 600th post and say fuck all the negative people in my life!


[video=youtube;lWTl4i8Y89E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWTl4i8Y89E[/video]
Awwww muffin, feeling down, learn this sucker, this way.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I am such a pissy mood today! I hate being like this! It's hard to clear your brain of negative thoughts sometimes.


[video=youtube;ncbEucjsNFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncbEucjsNFU[/video]


----------



## Lola

Can't sleep for a 3rd night in a row. It's almost 3 am and I feeling like getting up and doing something but shhhhhh the family is a sleep.. I could handle going bowling right now or playing a volley ball game. I am so not tired! Need something to desperately do. Can't play with my headphones because the son will hear me. He sleeps directly under our bedroom. He could hear me picking with my guitar late last night.


----------



## sulphur

[video=vimeo;13906163]https://vimeo.com/13906163?fb_action_ids=840745729332631&fb_action_types=og.shares&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%5B10150765068734629%5D&action_type_map=%5B%22og.shares%22%5D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D[/video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## bzrkrage

T-Rex


----------



## Milkman

In early February (before the 15th) I quit sneezing.

I have not sneezed since then.

No joke.


----------



## cheezyridr

[video]https://youtu.be/8Qf-orInoOw[/video]

see? there ya go again! i can no longer post a video


----------



## greco

cheezyridr said:


> [video]https://youtu.be/8Qf-orInoOw[/video]
> 
> see? there ya go again! i can no longer post a video



..."you get by with a little help from your friends"


[video=youtube;8Qf-orInoOw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qf-orInoOw&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## Adcandour

I just spent $690 to have a tooth pulled. If Cheezy was a bit more accurate with pliers, I'd have paid him a visit. 

@cheezyridr - that picture will forever haunt me.


----------



## greco

adcandour said:


> If Cheezy was a bit more accurate with pliers, I'd have paid him a visit.


Think positive!....even if his accuracy is a bit off, eventually he would have pulled the right tooth for you.

BTW...That picture haunts me also.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;lW6R9kSGV2Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lW6R9kSGV2Q[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

adcandour said:


> I just spent $690 to have a tooth pulled. If Cheezy was a bit more accurate with pliers, I'd have paid him a visit.
> 
> @cheezyridr - that picture will forever haunt me.


You had to put that image into my head, didn't you! Thanks zontar for helping me get rid of it (shudder).


----------



## cheezyridr

if you guys ain't sure, i can post it again...

yeah, pullin your own is something i totally do not recommend. it didn't turn out well for me at all. hahahaha


----------



## Adcandour

cheezyridr said:


> if you guys ain't sure, i can post it again...
> 
> yeah, pullin your own is something i totally do not recommend. it didn't turn out well for me at all. hahahaha


There was so much meat left on that tooth, I could have made a nice stock

Edit: we are sure


----------



## greco

adcandour said:


> Edit: we are sure


Definitely!


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> if you guys ain't sure, i can post it again...
> 
> yeah, pullin your own is something i totally do not recommend. it didn't turn out well for me at all. hahahaha


I'd comment about that comment. I've found at times it can be quite pleasurable and safe.


----------



## zontar

I know that you know I know you know I know you know I know you know I know that you know that I know the he knows what the heck is going on.


----------



## bluzfish

zontar said:


> I know that you know I know you know I know you know I know you know I know that you know that I know the he knows what the heck is going on.


OK that is freaky - I followed that train of thought... whoa... I think I know what's going on now.


----------



## zontar

bluzfish said:


> OK that is freaky - I followed that train of thought... whoa... I think I know what's going on now.


Even though I typed "the" instead of "that"?


----------



## bluzfish

zontar said:


> Even though I typed "the" instead of "that"?


oh... ok... now I don't get it any more. Damn.


----------



## zontar

bluzfish said:


> oh... ok... now I don't get it any more. Damn.


Just switch the words--all will clear--and I know what you mean.


----------



## Lola

Well, it looks like we definitely have some night owls here. 

Yes, I will admit it! I am and *insomniac! 

Hey is there any songs written for us, by us or about us!*


----------



## Mooh

Don't blink.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> *Hey is there any songs written for us, by us or about us!*


[video=youtube;R55Qxwwr9pw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55Qxwwr9pw[/video]

I'm running in quicksand
something's haunting me
the guilty past I've buried
my mind won't let me sleep

I'll do anything for peace - I keep waking up
a solemn oath I make
cross my heart please let me sleep - I keep waking up
how much more do I take

My head is talking to me
I don't know what it needs
but the loudest voice
is the one I heed

Insomnia, my swollen bloodshot eyes
Insomnia, awake till morning light
Insomnia, stirring deep inside
Insomnia, somebody turn out the lights
I can't sleep - insomnia

I'm twisting and turning - I keep waking up
the madness I must tame
my candle is burning - I keep waking up
both ends again today

The whole house is creaking
I know they're out there
the things kept from sight
I beg to the shadows
I can't sleep

Insomnia, footsteps on the walk
Insomnia, I hear someone knock
Insomnia, I wish it was a dream
Insomnia, can you hear me scream


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> Don't blink.


Would that possibly make me dead?


----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> Would that possibly make me dead?


No, it would make you an English actor. ;-)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Milkman

Happy little noise makers


----------



## Lola




----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;AihjrlrTiTU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AihjrlrTiTU[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr

they're cuter than you, and they rock harder than you. 

[video]https://youtu.be/Uds7g3M-4lQ[/video]


----------



## Guest

I'll agree to both points.
for those of you who don't feel like clicking cheezy's link ..

[video=youtube;Uds7g3M-4lQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uds7g3M-4lQ&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## sulphur

Thanks for that link cheezy, subbed!

More weird pics...


----------



## Adcandour

cheezyridr said:


> they're cuter than you, and they rock harder than you.
> 
> [video]https://youtu.be/Uds7g3M-4lQ[/video]


You're overwhelmed by their cuteness. If they were white and singing in english, that song would be awful.

But you're right - they are way cuter than me, and I don't rock at all. :sSig_help:


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> they're cuter than you, and they rock harder than you.
> 
> [video]https://youtu.be/Uds7g3M-4lQ[/video]


Wow they were amazing. I love the whole band. Amazing bass and lead! I am going to have to watch more these women!


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> No, it would make you an English actor. ;-)
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


When in time would I be?


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> they're cuter than you, and they rock harder than you.
> 
> [video]https://youtu.be/Uds7g3M-4lQ[/video]


Yes

and

yes.

I enjoyed that, as artificial as it may be. Pop tarts are sort of a guilty pleasure for me.

I listen to Katy Perry, The Ting Tings, The Asteroids.


Real tough guy.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Yes
> 
> and
> 
> yes.
> 
> I enjoyed that, as artificial as it may be. Pop tarts are sort of a guilty pleasure for me.
> 
> I listen to Katy Perry, The Ting Tings, The Asteroids.
> 
> 
> Real tough guy.


Pop Tarts? Haven't heard that used for a long time and not directly related to girl bands. A fast snack on Sunday morning.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> When in time would I be?


Time enough to save Weena perhaps but not to chase butterflies.


----------



## sulphur

Tarts maybe, but pop?

I thought that they rocked, a lot more than KP, or that ilk has ever done.

I don't get off on that Japanese "anime" rock, or pop rock,
but I watched and enjoyed that vid the whole way through.


----------



## Guest

I clicked through other selections and encountered this

[video=youtube;Y5zj3dwNxJw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5zj3dwNxJw[/video]


----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> When in time would I be?


Ha! No time when I'd have to share Amy Pond. Great show, I became a fan just last year. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;AI6vn0HHTmU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI6vn0HHTmU[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr

[video]https://youtu.be/oR6jOCnkAso[/video]


----------



## Adcandour

I just wasted too much time watching cops be assholes.


----------



## Electraglide

adcandour said:


> I just wasted too much time watching cops be assholes.


Or visa versa.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Or visa versa.


Cops watching you?

:smile-new:


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Cops watching you?
> 
> :smile-new:


More than once but I was thinking of assholes being cops. :sFun_dancing:


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> More than once but I was thinking of assholes being cops. :sFun_dancing:


Plenty of assholes have become the hypocritical people they are. 

My nephew is a cop for Peel Regionals. One night they had a stag at some bar. They shut bar down with exception of all the cops coming for the stag. How many of them do you think drove home over the alcohol limit? Not one took a cab. My hubby went and there were cops that were totally shit faced but still got in their vehicles to drive where ever. That really pisses me of. They think their above the law.

- - - Updated - - -

I don't really hate cops but there are some that are just power trippers. Those are the ones I dislike intensely!

Once my husband got stranded on the 401. He had a flat, left side rear. An OPP stopped and put on his flashers and help him to get the tire back on. That's a nice cop!


----------



## Milkman

I made my Grand daughter a pet rock yesterday.

I found this rock neatly fractured on a line and had a senior moment.


----------



## sulphur

^^^









It's Canadian!


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> More than once but I was thinking of assholes being cops. :sFun_dancing:


I figured--just having some fun...


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> ^^^
> 
> View attachment 13282
> 
> 
> It's Canadian!



*Philip and Terrance. Ah yes, South Park dudes!

Here is food for thought!

http://www.guitarplayer.com/artists/1026/99-ways-to-play-better-and-sound-better-right-now/13645

*


----------



## zontar




----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;AI6vn0HHTmU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI6vn0HHTmU[/video]


This is the side of policing these days that doesn't make CNN.


----------



## Lola

[


----------



## dcole

I think I can random this up.

[video=youtube;QFQyib5ZQZY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFQyib5ZQZY[/video]


----------



## dcole

This always gets me laughing.

[video=youtube;zKgGKIieh0M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKgGKIieh0M[/video]


----------



## Lola

I am learning Spanish. I need to increase my cultural diversity. I seems more and more of our customer base at work don't speak English as their first language. We were asked at work if we would be willing to learn an new language. I told my boss that Spanish would be a definite asset to have in communicating with some of our customers. We have a tutor that comes twice a week for an hour. Spanish doesn't really seem too complicated. Cantonese is a very hard language to learn.


----------



## cheezyridr

if you really wanna sprain yer brain try mandarin.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> if you really wanna sprain yer brain try mandarin.


I have a number of friends who have learned or are learning Mandarin so as to be able to teach people in their own language. There is a huge need for this in areas you wouldn't think of right off the bat. Charlottetown, PEI; Winnipeg, Manitoba are a couple. Basically any city with a university as many Chinese people are attending universities in Canada. 

Some learn it very quickly and some take years, while some just can't get the hang of the tones.


----------



## Guest

sulphur said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Canadian!





Lola said:


> *Philip and Terrance. Ah yes, South Park dudes!*


here's a shot of me performing with ozzy at chef-aid. 
I'm the canuck on the right.


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> I have a number of friends who have learned or are learning Mandarin so as to be able to teach people in their own language. There is a huge need for this in areas you wouldn't think of right off the bat. Charlottetown, PEI; Winnipeg, Manitoba are a couple. Basically any city with a university as many Chinese people are attending universities in Canada.
> 
> Some learn it very quickly and some take years, while some just can't get the hang of the tones.


One wonders, since students are coming here....and to some extent are taking places Canadians can't afford to take.....why they don't learn basic English before they come here. A niece and two nephews are 'English' teachers. One is in Ft. Mac, one in Singapore and one I think is somewhere around Tokyo. Their students are there to learn basic English. You hold up a bar of soap and say ''Soap'' etc..


----------



## Lola

I know you are but what am I?

- - - Updated - - -

I am learning about conjugated verbs in Spanish! Yeehaw it's so much fun!(sarcasm!) I am starting to hate this much like when it was compulsory to take French in high school.


----------



## Steadfastly

Electraglide said:


> One wonders, since students are coming here....and to some extent are taking places Canadians can't afford to take...._*.why they don't learn basic English before they come here.*_ A niece and two nephews are 'English' teachers. One is in Ft. Mac, one in Singapore and one I think is somewhere around Tokyo. Their students are there to learn basic English. You hold up a bar of soap and say ''Soap'' etc..


Many do. Some don't have the opportunity to do so. The teaching my friends give are done at no charge and have nothing do to with their university classes. But it is a known fact that people learn better in their mother tongue, even if they know a secondary language well.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I know you are but what am I?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I am learning about conjugated verbs in Spanish! Yeehaw it's so much fun!(sarcasm!) I am starting to hate this much like when it was compulsory to take French in high school.


My first year of Jr. High (it was) was the last year they taught Latin so our choices were either French or German. I took french until gr. 10....I don't have a high school diploma because I only have gr 9 french. It's never mattered. I speak English. When my son was in high school the choices were french, german and japanese.....he took japanese because there were 4 girls and him in the class. Go figure, that's my boy.


----------



## sulphur

[video=youtube;Q5I3tTxV5h8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5I3tTxV5h8[/video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

That video about the boy, the wise old and orgami was beautiful!


----------



## Lola

I bought some yogurt close to the date of expiry. It was marked off 50%! Not a good. Sick and I am currently residing in the bathroom. I ate some of the other tub yesterday and it's the same thing, living I the bathroom.

Shouldn't of taken chances.!


----------



## Guest

hmm .. yogurt bad you did eat.


----------



## Lola

Could someone explain the feedback score! I no capisci?


----------



## sulphur

Lola said:


> Could someone explain the feedback score! I no capisci?


When you buy, trade, or sell something, there's a feedback area in your profile.
Most people use it, some don't.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I bought some yogurt close to the date of expiry. It was marked off 50%! Not a good. Sick and I am currently residing in the bathroom. I ate some of the other tub yesterday and it's the same thing, living I the bathroom.
> 
> Shouldn't of taken chances.!


When sour cream goes bad does it taste sweet?


----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur

[video=youtube;jGFWEoCGhi8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGFWEoCGhi8&feature=share[/video]


----------



## butterknucket

Even if you're sitting still, you're still moving approximately 1000 miles per hour.


----------



## ed2000

sulphur said:


> [video=youtube;jGFWEoCGhi8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGFWEoCGhi8&feature=share[/video]


Watched it three times and still jumped at the 'good' part.


----------



## sulphur

This blew my mind...

[video=youtube;0jHsq36_NTU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jHsq36_NTU[/video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

since you mentioned vortex ..

[video=youtube;OL_VUh4gzIk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL_VUh4gzIk[/video]


----------



## Lola

Categories: G, Music
[h=1]Guitar[/h]

To dream that you have or play a guitar signifies joyous gatherings, harmony and passion in love. Also see “Guitar Strings” below.
[h=3]Dream Interpretation Related Posts:[/h]

Guitar To dream that you have a guitar, or is playing one in a dream, signifies a merry gathering and serious love making.For a young woman to think it is unstrung or broken, foretells that disappointments in love are sure to overtake her. Upon hearing the weird music of a guitar,…
Guitar See music / rhythm and musical instruments
Guitar (See String instruments)
Electric Guitar To see or play an electric guitar in your dream, signifies the power and strength of your passion. You clearly express your feelings to others.Alternatively, it is symbolic of youth and rebellion.
Guitar Strings A dream that features guitar strings suggests that you are concerned about holding some relationship together.This dream can also represent your need to use your position and power to get what you want.If you dream of re-stringing a guitar, or replacing a broken guitar string, it means you have forgotten


----------



## ed2000

Lola said:


> Categories: G, Music
> *Guitar*
> 
> 
> 
> To dream that you have or play a guitar signifies joyous gatherings, harmony and passion in love. Also see “Guitar Strings” below.
> *Dream Interpretation Related Posts:*
> 
> 
> 
> Guitar To dream that you have a guitar, or is playing one in a dream, signifies a merry gathering and serious love making.For a young woman to think it is unstrung or broken, foretells that disappointments in love are sure to overtake her. Upon hearing the weird music of a guitar,…
> Guitar See music / rhythm and musical instruments
> Guitar (See String instruments)
> Electric Guitar To see or play an electric guitar in your dream, signifies the power and strength of your passion. You clearly express your feelings to others.Alternatively, it is symbolic of youth and rebellion.
> Guitar Strings A dream that features guitar strings suggests that you are concerned about holding some relationship together.This dream can also represent your need to use your position and power to get what you want.If you dream of re-stringing a guitar, or replacing a broken guitar string, it means you have forgotten


Did I just log onto Facebook?


----------



## zontar

Modnar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterknucket

[video=youtube;SMIBeU1gDuc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMIBeU1gDuc[/video]


----------



## Lola

[video=youtube;Qp6Qn8IwPf8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp6Qn8IwPf8[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Categories: G, Music
> [h=1]Guitar[/h]
> 
> To dream that you have or play a guitar signifies joyous gatherings, harmony and passion in love. Also see “Guitar Strings” below.
> [h=3]Dream Interpretation Related Posts:[/h]
> 
> Guitar To dream that you have a guitar, or is playing one in a dream, signifies a merry gathering and serious love making.For a young woman to think it is unstrung or broken, foretells that disappointments in love are sure to overtake her. Upon hearing the weird music of a guitar,…
> Guitar See music / rhythm and musical instruments
> Guitar (See String instruments)
> Electric Guitar To see or play an electric guitar in your dream, signifies the power and strength of your passion. You clearly express your feelings to others.Alternatively, it is symbolic of youth and rebellion.
> Guitar Strings A dream that features guitar strings suggests that you are concerned about holding some relationship together.This dream can also represent your need to use your position and power to get what you want.If you dream of re-stringing a guitar, or replacing a broken guitar string, it means you have forgotten


What if you dream you are a guitar? Slide or finger pick?


----------



## Guest

Hiker captures video of volcano erupting.
Chile.

[video=youtube;1DmiIdyyuD8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DmiIdyyuD8[/video]


----------



## Lola

[video=youtube;d9Sx86Y-dIY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9Sx86Y-dIY[/video]


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;PZc1he1AkpA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZc1he1AkpA[/video]


----------



## JBFairthorne

So, I'm outside waiting to get the kids on the school bus this morning, just out of reach of my own WiFi and a list of "detected" WiFi's come up...including OPPSurveillanceVan. For those of you unaware, OPP stands for Ontario Provincial Police.

Honestly, shouldn't a surveillance van be on the down low? I mean, someone CHOSE the name of the network. They couldn't have chosen Bobsnetwork or something? I honestly can't see someone randomly naming their network like that as a little joke...it's just too far out there for someone to even think of it.

It's a good thing they're out there gathering "intelligence".

Face-palm. Too funny.


----------



## Guest

Does it really matter which way TOM saddles are facing (angle cut)?


----------



## JBFairthorne

laristotle said:


> Does it really matter which way TOM saddles are facing (angle cut)?


Yes, IF turning them would get you where you need to be to intonate properly. Due to the fact that they're angled with the break point on one side rather than the middle, flipping them would allow you to move the break point a hair more towards the neck or a hair more away from the neck. However, if you absolutely needed to do it in order to intonate properly, the guitar likely has SERIOUS issues.


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> .. flipping them would allow you to move the break point a hair more towards the neck or a hair more away from the neck.


Aye! Makes perfect sense. tnx.


----------



## zontar

JBFairthorne said:


> So, I'm outside waiting to get the kids on the school bus this morning, just out of reach of my own WiFi and a list of "detected" WiFi's come up...including OPPSurveillanceVan. For those of you unaware, OPP stands for Ontario Provincial Police.
> 
> Honestly, shouldn't a surveillance van be on the down low? I mean, someone CHOSE the name of the network. They couldn't have chosen Bobsnetwork or something? I honestly can't see someone randomly naming their network like that as a little joke...it's just too far out there for someone to even think of it.
> 
> It's a good thing they're out there gathering "intelligence".
> 
> Face-palm. Too funny.


I've heard of people who have picked names like that--I'd say it was a joke...


----------



## Electraglide

JBFairthorne said:


> So, I'm outside waiting to get the kids on the school bus this morning, just out of reach of my own WiFi and a list of "detected" WiFi's come up...including OPPSurveillanceVan. For those of you unaware, OPP stands for Ontario Provincial Police.
> 
> Honestly, shouldn't a surveillance van be on the down low? I mean, someone CHOSE the name of the network. They couldn't have chosen Bobsnetwork or something? I honestly can't see someone randomly naming their network like that as a little joke...it's just too far out there for someone to even think of it.
> 
> It's a good thing they're out there gathering "intelligence".
> 
> Face-palm. Too funny.


Was it a secure site? And did you see a van? Being that wifi is fairly short distance maybe they were watching you.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well, secure in the sense that it showed as locked, requiring a password, but 98% of the ones you pick up are locked so.

No, no strange vehicles around, no indistinct men in black suits wearing dark sunglasses. Perhaps it's just some twisted neighbour...which makes me wonder. Honestly, silly names for something like that beyond anything including boobies or the like I would never even think of for personal use. I guess that means there are neighbours even MORE twisted than me around. Which could be a good OR a bad thing. LOL.


----------



## cheezyridr

we have several networks in my bldg with names like that. i named mine after something i say to my dogs. no-no.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> we have several networks in my bldg with names like that. i named mine after something i say to my dogs. no-no.


Telus supplies the router, the router comes with a username and password. Not worth it to change. 
There's one that comes up here that could be a little freaky....grandmasbare. There's a few widow ladies around. Some don't close all their windows.


----------



## Electraglide

Way to go mom
[video=youtube;VRlmCf1Kj2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRlmCf1Kj2o[/video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## bluzfish

That reminds me - time for breakfast...


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


[video=youtube;KmK0bZl4ILM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmK0bZl4ILM[/video]


----------



## Lincoln

random thought of the day..........

if pork sausage is made from pork, and beef sausage is made from beef, and moose sausage is made from moose, etc, etc, 

what is farmer sausage made from? old farmers maybe?


----------



## cheezyridr

i guess that depends on how much you're willing to spend. there are some countries where you can have that, for a price.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


That's like the commercials that tell you if your phone services has been cut off t o call them to get their service...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


That's, like, the opposite of Alaska. Does Fox really have 51 women for every three men? Let me work there - I'd get more tail than a rocking chair in a room full of cats!


----------



## Adcandour

I found out this morning that if given a choice, I prefer to pee on ice cubes.


----------



## Electraglide

adcandour said:


> I found out this morning that if given a choice, I prefer to pee on ice cubes.


good thing you said on.


----------



## Guest

from the National Post

‘Need bass': Desperate B.C. mom makes Craigslist plea for band to get revenge on noisy neighbours.

Frustrated (like many of us) with her noisy neighbours, Michelle Harlington put an ad on Craigslist offering $200, 
beer and cab fare to any band that would come to her home and wake up the offending South Surrey neighbours


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Hamstrung

[video=youtube_share;sIlNIVXpIns]http://youtu.be/sIlNIVXpIns[/video]


----------



## Lola

Off and out the door. Going to a new Harley Davidson Dealer grand opening! Bobby and Tig from Sons of Anarchy are going to be there.

It should of been Jaxx! I dream of Jaxx! 

Barbeque, Meet and greet! Yes, I am bringing my own lunch of tofu and veggies! No burgers for me for enquiring minds!

Have a lovely Saturday!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Off and out the door. Going to a new Harley Davidson Dealer grand opening! Bobby and Tig from Sons of Anarchy are going to be there.
> 
> It should of been Jaxx! I dream of Jaxx!
> 
> Barbeque, Meet and greet! Yes, I am bringing my own lunch of tofu and veggies! No burgers for me for enquiring minds!
> 
> Have a lovely Saturday!


Sons of anarchy.....I might have seen maybe 5 minutes of it. Maybe I should invite some people over and we'll learn how the lifestyle is supposed to be lived. Should be able to get at least 30 bikes out front. I'd have to invite the adoptive daughter, she's a big fan. Has a bunch of pics of her and Ron Perlman and his bike. Real pretty bike. Is Ron Perlman Jaxx? I know he was in Quest for Fire. I guess I shouldn't knock the show. It's not "reality" t.v.. 
If it doesn't snow again this weekend I'll probably fire up the '81 and put a few miles on it.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Is Ron Perlman Jaxx? I know he was in Quest for Fire.


Ron played Jaxx's stepdad (who also murdered his real dad).
I liked him as Hellboy.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Ron played Jaxx's stepdad (who also murdered his real dad).
> I liked him as Hellboy.


I like Rae Dawn Chong myself.


----------



## Guest

If you needed a .. ahem .. injury dealt with?
yeah, so would I.


----------



## Guest

Some commutes are more interesting than others.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> Some commutes are more interesting than others.


Hopefully that road never get icy.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> Some commutes are more interesting than others.


Where brakes must always work!

It really looks a lot worse than it is.

[video=youtube;37Xdj4Kt7d8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37Xdj4Kt7d8[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> If you needed a .. ahem .. injury dealt with?
> yeah, so would I.


Oh, I hurt, I hurt.


----------



## Guest

missing his mom?


----------



## Guest

cool use for old wheel rims.


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;JYuOZnAqQCY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYuOZnAqQCY[/video]

(I believe this was posted here--but it was randomly selected...)


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Somehow the handicap hanger just completes it...


----------



## Guest

the lady rocks this out nicely.

[video=youtube;m3DXKF634Vo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3DXKF634Vo[/video]


----------



## Lola

yes she does!


----------



## zontar

Sorry, there are no new posts to view.

You may search for posts updated during the previous 24 hours, here


----------



## greco

Please try again in 16 seconds


----------



## Electraglide

Is there anybody out there?


----------



## bluzfish

Dave's not here, man.


----------



## Lincoln

bluzfish said:


> Dave's not here, man.


NO.......I'm Dave man. It's Dave, open the door man!


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;BESTLqXsWIY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BESTLqXsWIY[/video]


----------



## Lola

Dave's not here! ROTFLMAO~ That was a great movie. I <3 Cheech and Chong! 

Mexican Americans!


----------



## zontar

Hey man, what are you doing?
I'm just waiting for Dave...


----------



## sulphur

[video=youtube;TAZIvyAJfeM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAZIvyAJfeM&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Milkman

sulphur said:


> [video=youtube;TAZIvyAJfeM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAZIvyAJfeM&feature=youtu.be[/video]


Hell, I wish they could actually MAKE one of those. My left eye hasn't been worth a shit for years.


----------



## cheezyridr

this is kinda gross

https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&....4.10.1385.Xb6rHUdhYFI#hl=en&tbm=isch&q=gross


----------



## zontar

Just kind of...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

[video=youtube;l6Dd0EaEbqg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6Dd0EaEbqg[/video]
The complete song. If you don't know it climb out from under your rock.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


I'll have to send that to my son.....his girlfriend goes ballistic over spiders. She says she won't come visit because we have spiders. I tell her that's why they're here. She's right up there with my son in law.


----------



## bluzfish

laristotle said:


>


Smearing a melted chocolate bar over the first 6 feet or so of tissue might be fun too.


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> Smearing a melted chocolate bar over the first 6 feet or so of tissue might be fun too.


Waste of chocolate.


----------



## Electraglide

[video=youtube;u_4xQ20tM5g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_4xQ20tM5g[/video]
Anyway, the wife should be back soon so I just finished of a thick cut bacon, egg and cheese sandwich on Sourdough bread, deep fired in the bacon grease. Washed it down with ice cold chocolate milk. A lot of bacon in there.
Now the music might not make any sense but it randomly goes good with the sandwich.


----------



## zontar

Hey, I like Sonny Terry--and he whoops enough that a song called Whooping Blues, just makes sense.


----------



## dcole

I just randomly search "farts in the wind". This is what I ended up finding:


----------



## Adcandour

I wish I had a 70" penis.

I would stick it into a bag of clumping kitty litter while I'm driving. 

For you problem solvers: I don't like the idea of wearing depends all day.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Hamstrung

[video=youtube_share;liBhu8DBzEQ]http://youtu.be/liBhu8DBzEQ[/video]


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;cZS12RiBQ3o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZS12RiBQ3o&amp;list=RD3c7bISLhVl8&amp;index=27[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## mhammer

Gotta say that popping into this thread once in a while is disorienting. On the other hand, I can't say I wasn't warned.

Here's the pride (or shame) of London, ON. I actually have a copy of this album. Not sure if that's MY pride or shame. Many of the performers have works hanging in the National Gallery.

[video=youtube;KUJ2rJhddxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUJ2rJhddxE[/video]


----------



## mhammer

[video=youtube;eRg1SsUn7UA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRg1SsUn7UA[/video]


----------



## butterknucket

[video=youtube;vqtUUn7M2TU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqtUUn7M2TU[/video]


----------



## zontar

Certainly--sometimes an open string is what you need--this is true for most stringed & plucked instruments--and possibly non plucked ones...


----------



## Lola

[video=youtube;-g5YNPzr8NM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-g5YNPzr8NM&amp;list=PLtkvBD-xJZJbgZkNo3fLAwA6hZcYWz5Ku[/video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

According to what is on t.v. right now, goldfish now have a longer attention span than humans. One of the causes it seems is the modern cell phone thingy. Go figure.


----------



## Lola

Butterknucket I love the Japanese farting contest! It was hysterical. Ya, ya I know! Small things amuse small minds! lol


----------



## zontar

Do big things amuse big minds?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> [video=youtube;vqtUUn7M2TU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqtUUn7M2TU[/video]


Pull my finger, go ahead, pull my finger.


----------



## sulphur

[video=youtube;yCU9Z-4yDkE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCU9Z-4yDkE&list=PLTPqNB-a-Oz5ipKCWs7G1vDCSnsW814Ck&index=83[/video]


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Pull my finger, go ahead, pull my finger.


[video=youtube;OFHYSbDl-cY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFHYSbDl-cY[/video]


----------



## Adcandour

Look at what these little starling bastards are doing in the span of a night.


----------



## Guest

I have flying rats (pigeons) to deal with where I park at work.


----------



## Steadfastly

adcandour said:


> Look at what these little starling bastards are doing in the span of a night.
> View attachment 13700


This time of year we need to remember to not park under hydro and telephone lines and trees.


----------



## Adcandour

That's my driveway and there's nothing overhead.

Nothing we can do for 2 weeks. It sucks. If starling was good eating, I'd be fine.


----------



## Electraglide

adcandour said:


> That's my driveway and there's nothing overhead.
> 
> Nothing we can do for 2 weeks. It sucks. If starling was good eating, I'd be fine.


Back home in the Okanagan we had starlings....there was a 25 cent bounty on them. Slingshot worked but 22 was better. 2 starlings bought a box of shells. Starlings might not be good to eat but pheasant and grouse were. Out here it's mostly magpies. According to the powers that be I can not shoot them with a slingshot.....but for some reason I can throw rocks at both them and the squirrels. Go figure.


----------



## ed2000

adcandour said:


> That's my driveway and there's nothing overhead.
> 
> Nothing we can do for 2 weeks. It sucks. If starling was good eating, I'd be fine.


Probably a nest nearby and they're using that area as a baby poop drop off as the parents leave the, just fed, chicks.


----------



## Adcandour

ed2000 said:


> Probably a nest nearby and they're using that area as a baby poop drop off as the parents leave the, just fed, chicks.


That's what I was thinking. It's a dead straight line (almost). Both my wife and I get hit in these patterns, so I think I'll park about 2 feet to the left. Things is, I'll probably end up in another path. Nests are literally everywhere and the crap is about 1 per square foot.

Does anyone know if bird crap can actually ruin a car's finish, or is it urban myth? I spend $3 a day power washing the stuff off. Now that I think of it, I should probably get a month pass or something.

@electraglide - my father used to hunt pheasant; outside eating bullets, it was one of my favourite edible birds- and the ones they had smoked were incredible. Never had grouse though.


----------



## Steadfastly

adcandour said:


> That's what I was thinking. It's a dead straight line (almost). Both my wife and I get hit in these patterns, so I think I'll park about 2 feet to the left. Things is, I'll probably end up in another path. Nests are literally everywhere and the crap is about 1 per square foot.
> 
> Does anyone know if bird crap can actually ruin a car's finish, or is it urban myth? I spend $3 a day power washing the stuff off. Now that I think of it, I should probably get a month pass or something.
> 
> @electraglide - my father used to hunt pheasant; outside eating bullets, it was one of my favourite edible birds- and the ones they had smoked were incredible. _*Never had grouse though*_.


Then you have never had the best tasting foul there is to be had. Think delectable chicken x 10.


----------



## Electraglide

adcandour said:


> That's what I was thinking. It's a dead straight line (almost). Both my wife and I get hit in these patterns, so I think I'll park about 2 feet to the left. Things is, I'll probably end up in another path. Nests are literally everywhere and the crap is about 1 per square foot.
> 
> Does anyone know if bird crap can actually ruin a car's finish, or is it urban myth? I spend $3 a day power washing the stuff off. Now that I think of it, I should probably get a month pass or something.
> 
> @electraglide - my father used to hunt pheasant; outside eating bullets, it was one of my favourite edible birds- and the ones they had smoked were incredible. Never had grouse though.


That's why you use a 22....passes right thru. As far as smoking a pheasant? I thought they'd go out.


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> Then you have never had the best tasting foul there is to be had. Think delectable chicken x 10.


Depending what they are eating they're not bad, same with Pheasant, but the best is Quail. Just takes alot. Duck and goose are not worth cooking IMHO. That crap will eat through paint.


----------



## cheezyridr

it's all in how you cook them. do it wrong, and it's like chewing the inside of golf ball. do it right and it's sooooo good! 

as for pigeon, you CAN eat them, it's called "squab" and it used to be trendy back in the 70's and 80's. 

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/roast-squab-with-bacon-and-grapes


----------



## Lola

Does anybody know if the tapatalk app for this forum is free? I would like it on my phone!


----------



## Guest

cloudzilla


----------



## Adcandour

cheezyridr said:


> it's all in how you cook them. do it wrong, and it's like chewing the inside of golf ball. do it right and it's sooooo good!
> 
> as for pigeon, you CAN eat them, it's called "squab" and it used to be trendy back in the 70's and 80's.
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/roast-squab-with-bacon-and-grapes


Is it the ducks that you have to be careful with?

I know that bacon-wrapped mourning dove breast is the shit. I was hoping they were responsible for destroying my truck, but they're not.


----------



## cheezyridr

all the larger fowl, like ducks, geese and pheasant. i like slow cooking and using citrus to remove the gaminess.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> cloudzilla


[video=youtube;T65rW_SIzg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T65rW_SIzg0[/video]


----------



## Lola

Helloooooooooooooo! Anybody home?

Tapatalk! Is it a free app?


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> Helloooooooooooooo! Anybody home?
> 
> Tapatalk! Is it a free app?


Yes, it is free. I'm not sure if there's an option to pay and remove ads though.


----------



## Guest

Chinese building looks like Star Trek's USS Enterprise​


----------



## cheezyridr

who says it aint? maybe kirk is really chinese, and walks among us right now....


----------



## Guest

How cool is this... The couple from the Woodstock album cover are still together, 46 years later!!


----------



## sulphur




----------



## J-75

Lola said:


> Helloooooooooooooo! Anybody home?
> 
> Tapatalk! Is it a free app?


What's a "Tapatalk"?


----------



## Adcandour

Maple bacon mcpoutine?

Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## zontar

An online version of the Oxymoron bass-


----------



## Electraglide

adcandour said:


> Maple bacon mcpoutine?
> 
> Not sure how I feel about that.


Throw a lot of Maplesmoked bacon and a good Havarti on a burger and some gravy on the fries....with a chocolate shake....and that's all you need. Forget the poutine, mc or not.


----------



## sulphur

[video=youtube;nOMX3deeW6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOMX3deeW6Q[/video]


----------



## ed2000

Re: Tainted Love...totally pointless but I watched it to the end.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


We have a trailer and love camping but when I saw this picture, the only work I could come up with was cute. I'm sure that must get a lot of second looks when it pulls into the campground.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Looks like a mid 60's so it's a punch buggy.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I wonder how the handling is on that--especially if you drove it through the mountains.


----------



## Guest




----------



## JHarasym

zontar said:


> I wonder how the handling is on that--especially if you drove it through the mountains.


I remember my '72 bug being woefully under-powered. This one probably only goes downhill.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


You can't see the back of it but I would imagine the engine has got to be in the front of this or the front wheels would never stay on the ground and if the engine was in the back it would not leave proper floor room inside the camper, plus the air cooled engine would get no cooling with that arrangement. The power plant may have been upgraded as well so it could pull this properly. 

As I mentioned we have a full size 4th wheel but this would be great for a night or two of overnight camping for short trips.


----------



## cheezyridr

seein as how it's tubbed, i bet it's got a fair amount of power, and doesn't do much camping


----------



## Adcandour

.....................................


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> You can't see the back of it but I would imagine the engine has got to be in the front of this or the front wheels would never stay on the ground and if the engine was in the back it would not leave proper floor room inside the camper, plus the air cooled engine would get no cooling with that arrangement. The power plant may have been upgraded as well so it could pull this properly.
> 
> As I mentioned we have a full size 4th wheel but this would be great for a night or two of overnight camping for short trips.


If you use the pancake engine from a squareback this would be no problem at all.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I wonder how the handling is on that--especially if you drove it through the mountains.


Probably better than a 1975 Datsun pickup with a full sized camper on it.


----------



## Electraglide

This is what went between the house and the garage yesterday morning just before I left for work.
[video=youtube;D9dGpkF6yEI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9dGpkF6yEI[/video]
The rail is 5' 6". It took out the gate going into the yard and broke the one in the back fence. It's 6'2" and the moose went over it. http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/gate_zpsp7l7uyct.jpg
Fuzzy little woodland creatures my ass.


----------



## Guest

it's too bad it didn't wipe out and kill itself, eh!?
moose burgers for a long time!

oh, btw .. you should maybe set some privacy settings on 
your photobucket. or some of us will peruse your album.


----------



## Steadfastly

Electraglide said:


> If you use the pancake engine from a squareback this would be no problem at all.


No Honda engine?

- - - Updated - - -



Electraglide said:


> Probably better than a 1975 Datsun pickup with a full sized camper on it.


One of my friends had one of those. I don't know if it was a '75 but it was a Datsun.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> it's too bad it didn't wipe out and kill itself, eh!?
> moose burgers for a long time!
> 
> oh, btw .. you should maybe set some privacy settings on
> your photobucket. or some of us will peruse your album.


You should have already downloaded that from a different thread. As far as perusing, be my guest. I don't think there's anything bad in there, we're all of age or at least that's what she told me. As for the moose, this time of year they're a bit stringy. I'll wait until fall and get it and a deer or two.


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> No Honda engine?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends had one of those. I don't know if it was a '75 but it was a Datsun.


The VW pancake engine would have fit, had more power than a Honda and the chains could have stayed inside the camper. If you want to use a motorcycle engine Suzuki has a better engine/truck combo. Back in the day people would put full sized campers on little pick up trucks....Datsuns, Toyotas, Izuzus etc. When taking curves in such places as the Rogers Pass, the Hope Princton and places like that they would fall over. Going up longish hills they also would occasionally catch fire.


----------



## Steadfastly

Electraglide said:


> The VW pancake engine would have fit, had more power than a Honda and the chains could have stayed inside the camper. If you want to use a motorcycle engine Suzuki has a better engine/truck combo. Back in the day people would put full sized campers on little pick up trucks....Datsuns, Toyotas, Izuzus etc. When taking curves in such places as the Rogers Pass, the Hope Princton and _*places like that they would fall over. Going up longish hills they also would occasionally catch fire.*_


That's too funny! Not for the owners of those vehicles, though.


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> That's too funny! Not for the owners of those vehicles, though.


And not if you're following them, especially on a motorcycle. It's a get past fast situation and then keep on going because usually the brakes are starting to cook to.


----------



## Lincoln

Electraglide, what is with the guys who put their huge ape hangers straight up or even a little over straight up???? That cannot be comfortable. My hands would be fast asleep in 5 minutes or less riding like that. I don't get it.


----------



## bluzfish

Lincoln said:


> Electraglide, what is with the guys who put their huge ape hangers straight up or even a little over straight up???? That cannot be comfortable. My hands would be fast asleep in 5 minutes or less riding like that. I don't get it.


Just for show...


----------



## Electraglide

Lincoln said:


> Electraglide, what is with the guys who put their huge ape hangers straight up or even a little over straight up???? That cannot be comfortable. My hands would be fast asleep in 5 minutes or less riding like that. I don't get it.


Bikers deoderant. My 77 had 16'' apes on 4'' risers....no problem . It's a lot more comfortable than it looks and your hands don't fall asleep. The 81 now has stock 2'' risers with 14'' apes because I don't have longer cables yet. You get used to it or you don't.

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> Just for show...
> 
> View attachment 13869


I thought this was a pic of the chopper from Sweden with the 10' forks.


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> Just for show...
> 
> View attachment 13869


http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/coffeee_zpsygup5sh5.jpg


----------



## zontar

You want to complain ... look at these shoes ... I've only had them three weeks and the heels are worn right through.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> You want to complain ... look at these shoes ... I've only had them three weeks and the heels are worn right through.


Quit wearing spike heeled shoes.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Quit wearing spike heeled shoes.


Say that in Eric Idle's voice--what I posted, I mean...

Oh, go & say what you posted in his voice as well.


----------



## Lola

This is disgusting but here goes! I left a bowl of my tofu and veggies on the counter. I was full and I figured if I am hungry later I will nuke it and eat it then. Well, little did I know that my husband emptied the dogs dish into it and was going to throw it in the garbage. He didn't!! I ended up eating dog kibble and Pedigree Pal and never even noticed there were chicken chunks in it. Gag!! My husband came and asked me if I ate what was in the white bowl and I said, yes! He then told me what it contained. My tofu was spicy and I guess it masked any noticeable taste that the chicken might have had! Barf, blech!


----------



## johnnyshaka

I'm not gagging at you...I'm gagging with you!!!


----------



## Kenmac

Lola said:


> This is disgusting but here goes! I left a bowl of my tofu and veggies on the counter. I was full and I figured if I am hungry later I will nuke it and eat it then. Well, little did I know that my husband emptied the dogs dish into it and was going to throw it in the garbage. He didn't!! I ended up eating dog kibble and Pedigree Pal and never even noticed there were chicken chunks in it. Gag!! My husband came and asked me if I ate what was in the white bowl and I said, yes! He then told me what it contained. My tofu was spicy and I guess it masked any noticeable taste that the chicken might have had! Barf, blech!


Look at this way Lola, at least now you'll have a nice shiny coat. :smile-new:


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> This is disgusting but here goes! I left a bowl of my tofu and veggies on the counter. I was full and I figured if I am hungry later I will nuke it and eat it then. Well, little did I know that my husband emptied the dogs dish into it and was going to throw it in the garbage. He didn't!! I ended up eating dog kibble and Pedigree Pal and never even noticed there were chicken chunks in it. Gag!! My husband came and asked me if I ate what was in the white bowl and I said, yes! He then told me what it contained. My tofu was spicy and I guess it masked any noticeable taste that the chicken might have had! Barf, blech!


Was it left over dog food?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Adcandour

zontar said:


> Was it left over dog food?





Lola said:


> This is disgusting but here goes! I left a bowl of my tofu and veggies on the counter. I was full and I figured if I am hungry later I will nuke it and eat it then. Well, little did I know that my husband emptied the dogs dish into it and was going to throw it in the garbage. He didn't!! I ended up eating dog kibble and Pedigree Pal and never even noticed there were chicken chunks in it. Gag!! My husband came and asked me if I ate what was in the white bowl and I said, yes! He then told me what it contained. My tofu was spicy and I guess it masked any noticeable taste that the chicken might have had! Barf, blech!


If it makes you feel better, I ate half a plate of mashed potatoes and ground beef that was littered with tiny maggots. 

Thanks to my wife and the culinary artistry only found in English chefery. 

You're gross England!!! Gross.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> This is disgusting but here goes! I left a bowl of my tofu and veggies on the counter. I was full and I figured if I am hungry later I will nuke it and eat it then. Well, little did I know that my husband emptied the dogs dish into it and was going to throw it in the garbage. He didn't!! I ended up eating dog kibble and Pedigree Pal and never even noticed there were chicken chunks in it. Gag!! My husband came and asked me if I ate what was in the white bowl and I said, yes! He then told me what it contained. My tofu was spicy and I guess it masked any noticeable taste that the chicken might have had! Barf, blech!


One of my friends fed his brother fish food sandwiches a number of times before someone noticed the fish food was running out and Dave finally admitted what he had done. Joe said they were great until he found out what they were.


----------



## cheezyridr

when i was a little kid, my older sister was pretty mean. not just to me, it wasn't personal. one day she fell asleep on the couch with her mouth wide open. 
so i went around the house collecting dead flies from the windowsills. bet you can all guess where those flies went. to this day she doesn't believe me when i tell her i did that


----------



## Electraglide

It was tofu....anything added to it would be an improvement but in the end it's still a tasteless food substitute.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> It was tofu....anything added to it would be an improvement but in the end it's still a tasteless food substitute.


Au contraire! That's all I eat as a protein source. I marinate my tofu in sodium reduced soya sauce, fresh garlic and thickly sliced onions, fresh grated ginger and various assorted spices. I let it marinate for up to 3 days. It's delicious! I use the extra firm and it makes a big difference. To me it's all about texture and taste! It's grate done over the barby too!

I have eaten it just the way it is and it's pretty gaggy!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Au contraire! That's all I eat as a protein source. I marinate my tofu in sodium reduced soya sauce, fresh garlic and thickly sliced onions, fresh grated ginger and various assorted spices. I let it marinate for up to 3 days. It's delicious! I use the extra firm and it makes a big difference. To me it's all about texture and taste! It's grate done over the barby too!
> 
> I have eaten it just the way it is and it's pretty gaggy!


I prefer t-bone with all the trimmings including crab, stuffed mushrooms, fully dressed baked potatoes etc.. With regular soy sauce, garlic, onions and various spice I'll marinate chicken for a few days then do a quick stir fry. To me tofu is on the lower end of the texture/taste scale. As you say, it's gaggy.


----------



## Lola

I just finished working a double shift! 16 hours! I am exhausted. Too tired to even play tonight. Night! Sweet dreams or nasty depending on what you desire to dream about? lol


----------



## zontar




----------



## Hamstrung

Pedal demo bingo


----------



## Guest

excerpt From the Beaverton.

Canadians caught stealing American Netflix to be punished with 3-year Bell contract

When asked how this contract will punish abusers, a representative of the CRTC explained, 
“Now Canadians who use VPNs to break copyright laws will suffer Bell’s spotty internet quality, 
the uselessness of having a home phone in the cell phone era and the hundreds of unwatched
channels included with a classic television bundle package.”


----------



## zontar

dB wears pyjamas to work...


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> excerpt From the Beaverton.
> 
> Canadians caught stealing American Netflix to be punished with 3-year Bell contract
> 
> When asked how this contract will punish abusers, a representative of the CRTC explained,
> “Now Canadians who use VPNs to break copyright laws will suffer Bell’s spotty internet quality,
> the uselessness of having a home phone in the cell phone era and the hundreds of unwatched
> channels included with a classic television bundle package.”


Not to mention the annoying phone calls trying to upsell you.


----------



## zontar

But fringes are girble...


----------



## bluzfish

zontar said:


> But fringes are girble...





zontar said:


> dB wears pyjamas to work...


Good points both...


----------



## zontar

bluzfish said:


> Good points both...
> 
> View attachment 14051


But what do they mean?


----------



## bluzfish

zontar said:


> But what do they mean?


42 ?


----------



## zontar

bluzfish said:


> 42 ?


But what's the question?


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> But what's the question?


Hmmm. I'll have to think about that.
"This must be Thursday,' said Arthur to himself, sinking low over his beer. 'I never could get the hang of Thursdays."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

"Not that anyone cares what I say, but the Restaurant is on the other end of the universe". Marvin.


----------



## Lola

Um............and you guys are talking about what?


----------



## Electraglide

"What's up?" [asked Ford.]
"I don't know," said Marvin, "I've never been there."

- - - Updated - - -



Lola said:


> Um............and you guys are talking about what?


[video=youtube;7rOMGIbY-9s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rOMGIbY-9s[/video]
I prefer the original, some prefer the remake.


----------



## Adcandour

Invent another thing that keeps us from leaving the house.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Um............and you guys are talking about what?


The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Universe
(I prefer the original series as well)

[video=youtube;C1nxaQhsaaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1nxaQhsaaw&amp;index=31&amp;list=RDMFg6Y7zbRg4[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

I much, much prefer the original BBC series to the movie. I watched that even before I read the book so the TV series is sort of the basis for any imagery that pops into my tiny brain. So funny!


----------



## zontar

bluzfish said:


> I much, much prefer the original BBC series to the movie. I watched that even before I read the book so the TV series is sort of the basis for any imagery that pops into my tiny brain. So funny!


Same here--although I did go on to read the original trilogy and then parts 4 & 5 of the trilogy, and the posthumous 6th novel--by a different author (The last one just isn't funny though)
And last Christmas I did receive the TV show on DVD--so I had a marathon of all 6 parts one night.
It's still funny and still cracks me up and I still reference it every chance I get.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> "What's up?" [asked Ford.]
> "I don't know," said Marvin, "I've never been there."
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;7rOMGIbY-9s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rOMGIbY-9s[/video]
> I prefer the original, some prefer the remake.


I remember finding out the theme was actually an Eagles song.
Kind of cool, in a way.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Same here--although I did go on to read the original trilogy and then parts 4 & 5 of the trilogy, and the posthumous 6th novel--by a different author (The last one just isn't funny though)
> And last Christmas I did receive the TV show on DVD--so I had a marathon of all 6 parts one night.
> It's still funny and still cracks me up and I still reference it every chance I get.


I searched for the tv show dvd but all I could find was the remake movie. I've never read the books. On the other hand I've read and re-read The Hobbit and the LOTR trilogy over and over again since 1965....I'm on my 3rd copy of The Hobbit and second of the trilogy. I've tried to watch the movies but I know the books so well that the movies just don't make it. There is no main elf characters in the Hobbit.....that's not right at all. I have the Rankin Bass Hobbit and the Bakshi's LOTR on VHS. They are better.


----------



## cheezyridr

if you liked the hobbit, you may like another book called "the sword of shannara" it's the first in a series. the first one is great, they go downhill after that.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> if you liked the hobbit, you may like another book called "the sword of shannara" it's the first in a series. the first one is great, they go downhill after that.


I read it when it first came out and it wasn't too bad but as you say, the rest weren't as good. I used to read a lot, now not so much. I've read almost everythin L'Amour has written including under his pen names. Quick reading when you have time to kill. In '65 I started LOTR (book 2 first), The Hobbit and Walden pond. I'm only half way through Walden Pond. I'll read a dozen or so pages then put the book down for a few years, then pick it up again. Last time I opened it was about 4 years ago. It took me 3 years to read The Silmarillion. Farmer Giles of Hamm and The Tolkien Reader I read cover to cover, non stop. Next time the girls are here we'll watch my copy of the Hobbit, it's my turn to pick the movie, and then we'll see about reading the book. They both like to read books.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> I searched for the tv show dvd but all I could find was the remake movie. I've never read the books.


I think the giver of the DVD gift ordered it on Amazon.
I also have the first four books in one edition (A Trilogy in Four Parts)
It was also a Christmas gift.
I've read the 5th novel (I checked it out of the library)
I bought the 6th in a dollar store for $1, and am not sure if I got my money's worth.

I vastly pref the original trilogy--with the first being the best, and then the 2nd being next.
I enjoyed them much more than the other--probably because so much of the TV show is the same or similar (Douglas Adams made deliberate changes in each different medium--sometimes even contradicting each other)
the third is still quite good though.
I thought the 4th took a noticeable dive--but was okay.
The 5th was an improvement, but some don't like the ending.
Only read the 6th if you want to be a completist of the official novels (not authored by Douglas Adams--but apparently much of the plot was from notes he made)--the style is different, and I barely laughed at anything...
But at least try to read the first three


----------



## cheezyridr

i've read nearly everything dean koontz has written. some of his stuff is pretty good, some of it kinda weak


----------



## bzrkrage

Douglas also wrote "long dark tea-time of the soul" defiantly worth your time, a must on the Summer reading list. (It's also the reason I don't drink Pepsi) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly

bzrkrage said:


> Douglas also wrote "long dark tea-time of the soul" _*defiantly*_ worth your time, a must on the Summer reading list. (It's also the reason I don't drink Pepsi)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do we need to be "defiant" about it?:smile-new::smile-new:


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


That's about the size of it--but that Casey is a real airhead--and Finnegan hasn't spoken with him in years...


----------



## sulphur

Casey talked and his mouth didn't move, Finnegans mouth moved, but he didn't talk!?

Cornstarch on a speaker...

[video=youtube;3zoTKXXNQIU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zoTKXXNQIU[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung

............


----------



## cheezyridr

iirc, he auditioned for black sabbath at one time


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> iirc, he auditioned for black sabbath at one time


I remember reading the Rolling Stone saying that he was auditioning for them. Can you fucking imagine?


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Hmm, to make a random comment or copy & past something from elsewhere?

Tough choice...
But would that be random?


----------



## bluzfish

Looks like the Stones have their next tour sponsor. There was only one caveat...


----------



## zontar

Who?


:smile-new:


----------



## bzrkrage

Steadfastly said:


> Why do we need to be "defiant" about it?:smile-new::smile-new:


Damn spellcheck! Damn big thumbs! Turkey shoot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> Damn spellcheck! Damn big thumbs! Turkey shoot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's better if I read it in your voice...


----------



## Lola

- - - Updated - - -

I really, really want to get a tattoo that depicts my love of music. This one would have to be downsized. I want it on my right ankle, just above the ankle bone!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I really, really want to get a tattoo that depicts my love of music. This one would have to be downsized. I want it on my right ankle, just above the ankle bone!


You want it downsized?
Is that one too much treble?


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I really, really want to get a tattoo that depicts my love of music. This one would have to be downsized. I want it on my right ankle, just above the ankle bone!


Glad to see in not the only one in this "hunt for the right tat"
I'm thinking of this in the left forearm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ballsy

A dirty bird is always the start of trouble


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

Ballsy said:


> View attachment 14226
> 
> A dirty bird is always the start of trouble


Single-handedly (or would that be single-pawedly) redefining what we think a pussy is.


----------



## bluzfish

It's that time of year again...


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

?selpmaxe yna ,looC​


----------



## greco

_____________________________________________________________​epoN


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## Hamstrung

For the "extended range" fans...


----------



## Steadfastly

Hamstrung said:


> For the "extended range" fans...
> 
> View attachment 14269



Naw, not for me. The necks are still too narrow.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Just made a really quick trip to Sobey's. What does my eye spy????? OMG it's and autographed picture of Rush back in the day! It's got 3 different pictures of the band in black and white. Vintage Rush! $10/ticket with the proceeds going to Sick Kids! I bought $100 worth. I hope, I hope to god I win it. It would be beautiful on my wall!

- - - Updated - - -

I forgot~ Does anyone know how to down/upload pictures from their I phone to a laptop? I no longer have a camera. It died! I have my phone though. I have so many pictures that I could share with people on this forum!


----------



## Guest

I hope someone can help you (I don't have one of those phones, so I can't help).
Judging from your posts/stories, I'm sure you take wicked pics too. Love to see them.
Good luck on winning the Rush picture.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Just made a really quick trip to Sobey's. What does my eye spy????? OMG it's and autographed picture of Rush back in the day! It's got 3 different pictures of the band in black and white. Vintage Rush! $10/ticket with the proceeds going to Sick Kids! I bought $100 worth. I hope, I hope to god I win it. It would be beautiful on my wall!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> I forgot~ Does anyone know how to down/upload pictures from their I phone to a laptop? I no longer have a camera. It died! I have my phone though. I have so many pictures that I could share with people on this forum!


You can bluetooth pics if your laptop has bluetooth or connect your phone to your laptop with a data cable and download them that way. You might have to google the exact way to do that.
Vintage Rush you say.....well there's another group I really don't know. As Dr Hook sang, 
[video=youtube;HM1MftCtIlg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM1MftCtIlg[/video]


----------



## zontar

Vintage Rush?
Are they anything like Mahogany Rush?


----------



## bluzfish

Lola said:


> Just made a really quick trip to Sobey's. What does my eye spy????? OMG it's and autographed picture of Rush back in the day! It's got 3 different pictures of the band in black and white. Vintage Rush! $10/ticket with the proceeds going to Sick Kids! I bought $100 worth. I hope, I hope to god I win it. It would be beautiful on my wall!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I forgot~ Does anyone know how to down/upload pictures from their I phone to a laptop? I no longer have a camera. It died! I have my phone though. I have so many pictures that I could share with people on this forum!


If you had an Android phone, you could just connect it to your computer via USB and treat it like any other mass storage device (like an external hard disk) to simply copy files from one device to the other. However, Apple for no reason in particular other than to force you to use their products, uses a cryptic storage system accessable only through iTunes. Just download iTunes for music, media and picture transfers.



zontar said:


> Vintage Rush?
> Are they anything like Mahogany Rush?


I just saw a posting on Facebook where you substitute the word 'vagina' to replace words in movie titles. I think it works for band names too - Vagina Rush, Black Vagina, Grateful Vagina, The Talking Vaginas, etc... I'm sick, please donate for the cure...


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> If you had an Android phone, you could just connect it to your computer via USB and treat it like any other mass storage device (like an external hard disk) to simply copy files from one device to the other. However, Apple for no reason in particular other than to force you to use their products, uses a cryptic storage system accessable only through iTunes. Just download iTunes for music, media and picture transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a posting on Facebook where you substitute the word 'vagina' to replace words in movie titles. I think it works for band names too - Vagina Rush, Black Vagina, Grateful Vagina, The Talking Vaginas, etc... I'm sick, please donate for the cure...


Vagnia Rush? Oh come on now. Hmm, now let's see, Dorian Vagnia? Not too sure about that one. Ok, the check is in the mail. It's good, really.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lola said:


> I forgot~ Does anyone know how to down/upload pictures from their I phone to a laptop? I no longer have a camera. It died! I have my phone though. I have so many pictures that I could share with people on this forum!


I email them to myself, then download them from my email onto my computer.


----------



## Hamstrung

Neat capo!


----------



## Diablo

bluzfish said:


> If you had an Android phone, you could just connect it to your computer via USB and treat it like any other mass storage device (like an external hard disk) to simply copy files from one device to the other. However, Apple for no reason in particular other than to force you to use their products, uses a cryptic storage system accessable only through iTunes. Just download iTunes for music, media and picture transfers.


that's the one thing I hate about iphones, the dependence on ITunes.

Another option Lola, is to download an app like Photobucket to your phone, upload the photo to it, than share from Photobucket.

Or, you could just email the pics to yourself directly from the phone.

- - - Updated - - -



Hamstrung said:


> Neat capo!


theres something kind of Addams Family creepy about that for me.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Hamstrung

Fixed it....


----------



## Guest

tnx. I was thinking the same.


----------



## Hamstrung

Yumm!


----------



## bluzfish

Finally!! I hate having to manually invert and de-bone my pig rectums every time I want a little snack.


----------



## GWN!

Lola said:


> I forgot~ Does anyone know how to down/upload pictures from their I phone to a laptop? I no longer have a camera. It died! I have my phone though. I have so many pictures that I could share with people on this forum!


If you want to share pictures from your iPhone with people on this forum all you have to do is use Tapatalk to reply or post and you can insert any pictures taken from the camera or from your iPhone Photo stream like this:










And if you want to transfer your photos from your iPhone to any other computer Mac or PC just use an application like Dropbox, PhotoSync, Wifi Album Free or other.


----------



## Lola

I asked this before but no one responded. Is this Tapatalk app free? If so I will get it and if not I have to wait until I get home from work to read my email on my laptop. I think I should just get regardless if it's free or not. 

I need to for adds that I have placed on Kijiji!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I asked this before but no one responded. Is this Tapatalk app free? If so I will get it and if not I have to wait until I get home from work to read my email on my laptop. I think I should just get regardless if it's free or not.
> 
> I need to for adds that I have placed on Kijiji!


Sorry--I don't use tapatalk, and my phone is too full of music to take many pictures with it.


----------



## cheezyridr

you can upload to photobucket right from your phone. i do it all the time


----------



## Electraglide

Do iphones use sd cards like normal cell phones do? If so you should be able to save/transfer your pics to the card and then put the card in your laptop and transfer them that way. Maybe. I think since you have to use photobucket here cheezys suggestion works.


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> Do iphones use sd cards like normal cell phones do? If so you should be able to save/transfer your pics to the card and then put the card in your laptop and transfer them that way. Maybe. I think since you have to use photobucket here cheezys suggestion works.


One of my oldest friends who just retired from his position as Senior Systems Administrator at Global TV in Vancouver, gave me his old iPhone when I visited last Christmas. Having previously owned Android phones, I asked him if I could just copy files back and forth. He told me I had to use iTunes.

I HATE iTunes with a passion, so I asked him if there was any other way. He just laughed heartily and told me to try and then let him know how that went. Having computer experience dating back to the early 80s and learning much of what I know from him, I figured I would impress him with how cleverly I could manipulate oddball file structures.

While I could dig though all the cryptically named files and directories, I did have some success but it wasn't something anyone without sufficient computer savvy would want to do. Hell, there was no way I wanted to do it that way.

After downloading iTunes and changing as many options as possible to make photo transfers as much the way I would like them, it worked. But it organized my photos the way Apple wanted, not the way I wanted. [email protected]

With Apple, as usual, it's do it their way or the highway, which is called 'user friendly'.


----------



## GWN!

You don't need iTunes to transfer files, photos, music from an iPhone or iPad. Photos taken with my phone are automatically transfered to my PC laptop, PC desktop and my Mac mini. Once on the PC I can store them anyway I want. I can do that from home or half way around the world. I also upload my photos from my digital camera CF or SD cards via my iPad for safekeeping while traveling. 

I can transfer music to my iPad or iPhone directly from my NAS. 

I have not used iTunes for years.


----------



## bluzfish

How do you do that?


----------



## allthumbs56

bluzfish said:


> How do you do that?


I want to know too!

I'm always looking to just keep a handful of practice tunes on my ipod without managing a huge itunes library.


----------



## GWN!

For photo's the simplest way it to turn on iCloud sharing which is available on any Apple product. On the PC I downloaded the app from Apple. Once set up any pictures taken by my iPhone or iPad will be automatically sent as soon as I am connected to wi-fi. Once on the PC I just transfer them to my photo database were I can add the metadata and store them.

i can also select not to send them automatically. Imjust transfer to a specific album them transmit only the photo's I want. This way when on the road I can selectively share pictures with my family and friends. Any pictures I place in that folder will show up on their device.

You could also use an application like dropbox were you select the files (anything, text, photos, music) and place them in the dropbox folder. Any PC or mobile device that has Dropbox installed will show the files in the dropbox folder were you can then move them were you want. Dropbox will also play music files That are placed in that folder.

There are also iTunes alternatives that work on PC's that will allow you to transfer back and forth via a ubs cable.

CopyTrans Manager, SynciOS and TunesGo to name three.

For music I use dBPoweramp on my PC to rip my CD's to Flac files. Music is stored locally on my Synology NAS. I can them stream that music to my Naim Uniti2 in the living room or to the YBA dac in the main system in the basement or any mobile device in the house. The same application that lets me play the stream on my iPad or iPhone also allows me to download it to the device to listen when outside of my wi-fi.


----------



## Steadfastly

When I want to send photos to my computer from my phone, I simply email them to myself and open the email on my computer and save the photo to the appropriate file.


----------



## GWN!

allthumbs56 said:


> I want to know too!
> 
> I'm always looking to just keep a handful of practice tunes on my ipod without managing a huge itunes library.



If on a PC. SyniOS is free and works really well. TunesGo is the most full featured but is expensive.


SynciOS will transfer photos and music back and forth via usb without iTunes.

You can also use MediaMonkey on your PC. A music database that will allow you to send as many or as few music files as you wish to your device.


----------



## bluzfish

Thanks GWN! Not as convenient as direct copying between devices for me but it works well. Sometimes I like to transfer hundreds of larger files at a time between my phone and PC and iCloud only holds 5gb of data unless you buy more, so I'll still miss the hardwire or bluetooth transfers for that but for smaller batches I'll use iCloud. I've been meaning to get a wifi hard drive to set up my own private cloud anyway and until I do, this will work fine.


----------



## GWN!

bluzfish said:


> Thanks GWN! Not as convenient as direct copying between devices for me but it works well. Sometimes I like to transfer hundreds of larger files at a time between my phone and PC and iCloud only holds 5gb of data unless you buy more, so I'll still miss the hardwire or bluetooth transfers for that but for smaller batches I'll use iCloud. I've been meaning to get a wifi hard drive to set up my own private cloud anyway and until I do, this will work fine.


If you need to do it via a usb cable just use SynciOS on your PC. It Is free and works really well for large file transfers.


----------



## bluzfish

You are just a fountain of great information here. Thank you. I will get SynciOS asap.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> you can upload to photobucket right from your phone. i do it all the time


That's cool! You think the IT expert in my family would have told me that but noooooooooooo! He has no patience with me! Getting him to show me is just way too tedious for me. So now, I write everything down. Never said a thing about this though!


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## zontar

bluzfish said:


> View attachment 14338
> .


And we liked it!


----------



## ed2000

Full moon tonight. I went into the backyard at dusk to watch the bats flying silently in big circles catching insects.


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;m3lF2qEA2cw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3lF2qEA2cw[/video]


----------



## JHarasym

Here's another one from them:

[video=youtube;aLnZ1NQm2uk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLnZ1NQm2uk[/video]


----------



## zontar

Happens all the time, sometimes I rediscover it while noodling--or I'll play it with a different timing, rhythm, tempo and/or key--and then play the original one--and realize I have the same riff, which variations--although I have combined them into one song--start with one arrangement, and switch to the other.


----------



## bluzfish

*
Latest press release from NASA:

Mars Rover team concludes:
No signs of life on Mars!
​  
**






*​


----------



## zontar

Well intelligent life any way.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


>


A most appropriate breed and one of my favourites, Golden Retriever.


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;Gtffv9bpB-U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtffv9bpB-U[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

The moral of the story is so true...

Very cool video!


----------



## zontar

bluzfish said:


> The moral of the story is so true...
> 
> Very cool video!


It is, isn't it.

When I taught guitar I had one student band that was thinking about doing this song, but we wound up doing something else--I forget which one, but Three Little Pigs would have been a lot of fun for them.

And confounded some of their parents.


----------



## bzrkrage

Steadfastly said:


> A most appropriate breed and one of my favourites, Golden Retriever.


Inlaws are coming. Chloe's had her Stampede bath.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluzfish

cheezyridr said:


>


Oh, to live a dog's life, eh?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...ring-boobs-hooters-lunch-pics_zpsehqgndmy.jpg


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;R5bc06vGF_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5bc06vGF_c[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung

How many get the reference...


----------



## cheezyridr

https://youtu.be/LoF_a0-7xVQ

different music entirely, same band, still crazy though

https://youtu.be/juaM1Zrq9iE


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


> How many get the reference...





cheezyridr said:


> [video=youtube;LoF_a0-7xVQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoF_a0-7xVQ&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


Ah .. click. That's funny.


----------



## zontar

Compare a stop tailpiece on an ES-335 to one with a Trapeze tailpiece


----------



## bluzfish

The trapeze tailpiece is best for swing music.


----------



## bluzfish

_*
When bass players switch to playing drums...*_


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;Fqi8fkMmqbM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqi8fkMmqbM[/video]


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;i9KqphtT5fs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9KqphtT5fs[/video]


----------



## ed2000

[video=youtube;KM-lEhhsLQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM-lEhhsLQw&amp;list=RDKM-lEhhsLQw&amp;index=1[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

ed2000 said:


> [video=youtube;KM-lEhhsLQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM-lEhhsLQw&amp;list=RDKM-lEhhsLQw&amp;index=1[/video]


Aaaaaargh! That song has been in my head for 50 years. Most people look at me like I'm a little loopy when I start singing it at BBQs but then again, some start singing along.


----------



## cheezyridr

as i was reading through one of the links posted in the greek thread, i came across a far more important story. a story that could, in the end, contain much awesome. they may snatch defeat from the jaws of victory, which would just be so full of fail there could never be enough facepalms, or tommy lee jones scowls. but the potential for maximimum coolness is there....
right about now you're thinking "wtf are you talking about?!!" and i would say dude - be patient, i'm about to tell ya right now. of course you know who *monster magnet* is. and you also know that DOPES TO INFINITY is one of the most bad-ass albums ever. and on that album is a song called *NEGASONIC TEENAGE **WARHEAD**.* well marvel made her a character in the next deadpool movie. if they don't let monster magnet do some of the soundtrack for this movie, we should rise up, and invade hollywood with pitchforks and burning torches! oh yeah.... here's that link i was talkin about http://screenrant.com/deadpool-movie-images-negasonic-teenage-warhead/?utm_source=zergnet.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_597124

and just in case you haven't been turned on to monster maget yet, even though they've been around a long time, here is the song in question https://youtu.be/aKj5cJ9_KSg


----------



## bluzfish

That is the first I've heard of Monster Magnet, having led the sheltered life that I have. Before this, I was only familiar with the Mother's 'Return of the Son of the Monster Magnet' on Freak Out. I like them and consider myself enlightened. Thanks.


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> Aaaaaargh! That song has been in my head for 50 years. Most people look at me like I'm a little loopy when I start singing it at BBQs but then again, some start singing along.


*TURN IT OFFFFFF.,....PLEASE, TURN IT OFF!!!!!* I'll be good, I promise I'll be good just stop the damned Kazoos.


----------



## bluzfish

.​


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> View attachment 14547
> .​


Rewind. Some are of the opinion that they work better with the cap on. They never showed that use of Bic pens in the commercials


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> Rewind. Some are of the opinion that they work better with the cap on. They never showed that use of Bic pens in the commercials



Aw, you gave it away for all the puzzled young 'uns! Of course _you_ knew. I bet you even know that only BIC pens had the right diameter to grab the gears - the knock-offs were too skinny.


----------



## Steadfastly

bluzfish said:


> Aw, you gave it away for all the puzzled young 'uns! Of course _you_ knew. I bet you even know that only BIC pens had the right diameter to grab the gears - the knock-offs were too skinny.


They would still work if you angled the pen rather than having it aimed straight through. Pencils worked too. I guess it's something we all did back when cassettes were popular.


----------



## dcole

My pinky always worked as well.


----------



## zontar

What? It's not to use to write on the label?

(yeah, I'm kidding...)


----------



## Adcandour

Couldn't be happier with sons dock demon fishing rod.

Hasn't messed up on him yet and he's used it at least a dozen times - and it's his first rod. 

Now I gotta go find me some worms - NOTHINGS been biting around here.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

What a great day! Nice and lazy and so relaxed. 

So, I am sitting in the living room just chillin' and watching TV when my husband comes over to me and gives me a present! WTF!! It's not my birthday, Mothers day is over!! He bought me a guitar watch. It's a Stratocaster and right where the sound box would be on an acoustic is where the watch part is. It's supposed to be a keychain but I made it into a pendant. I used to be a jewelry artisan in another lifetime so it was easy, peasy! What a thoughtful guy he is! It's so cool! I love it! It's actually got a Geneva watchi movement in it, good quality! I will try and post a pic of it using my I phone. Have never done this before but it should be fairly simple.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


Obviously, not written by a hunter. Hunters shoot bullets at deer, not guns.


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> Aw, you gave it away for all the puzzled young 'uns! Of course _you_ knew. I bet you even know that only BIC pens had the right diameter to grab the gears - the knock-offs were too skinny.


Most of the younguns wouldn't know about the commercials and it's not only the right diameter but also the right spacing of the sides. Or that it's an octagon. Some are probably wondering if a red one is better than a blue one.


----------



## cheezyridr

red ones are always better. it's scientific


----------



## Mooh

cheezyridr said:


> red ones are always better. it's scientific


Wrong. Red ones are faster. That doesn't make them better.

Just sayin'.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluzfish




----------



## Electraglide

[video=youtube;NfN_gcjGoJo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfN_gcjGoJo[/video]

Red ones only look like they're faster. It's the green ones you have to watch.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Going by my record collection, I'm old.


----------



## Electraglide

Took the grand daughters to the Headpins/Platinum Blonde concert last night. They loved the Headpins but didn't like Platinum Blonde.


----------



## Lola

I love the Headpins! Platinum Blonde is going back far!! I remember when they first came out! They were amazing then they died! Just like, Honeymoon Suite! 

Darby has a kick your ass voice! Her voice is so powerful Lee Aaron is also another Canadian heavy rocker that I still listen to! Body rock!!

I just looked out the window at the biggest flash of lightening. Mother nature is amazing at providing entertainment. The whole sky just lights up! It was like it was daylight out!


----------



## bluzfish

Squirrel... ! :sCh_odie:


----------



## Lola

Sitting here, taking a break and eating some yogurt. Two days off in a row. Today and tomorrow. 

Been practicing since 8! Had so much fun! 

Amazing what music can do for your mood not to mention conquering what should of been a less complicated solo than I thought. Gold on the ceiling/Black Keys. Now that I think I have played it 20 or 30 times its starting to sound better and a lot more fluid. A Bad touch by the Bloodhound gang. That one is easy and fun!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I just looked out the window at the biggest flash of lightening. Mother nature is amazing at providing entertainment. The whole sky just lights up! It was like it was daylight out!


I just stepped out for a smoke and have been watching it as well. 
Not a sound of thunder. It's still going on.


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> Squirrel... ! :sCh_odie:


http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...owner-dog_lover-gra050315_low_zps9bwwzv0j.jpg


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Took the grand daughters to the Headpins/Platinum Blonde concert last night. They loved the Headpins but didn't like Platinum Blonde.


how many of the original members were in either?


----------



## Adcandour

Judd Nelson looks like Paul McCartney 

Almost as much as Dana Carvey looks like Reba Mcentire


----------



## Guest




----------



## LexxM3

http://www.theonion.com/r/18053

NEW YORK—A guy carrying a guitar case on a midtown Manhattan elevator was envied and admired by fellow passengers during the entirety of his 14-floor ride, the guitar-case- carrying man imagined Monday.


----------



## Guest

'_According to the man's imagination, his fellow elevator passengers were envious of either his free-wheeling lifestyle; 
his gutsy decision to follow his dreams—money and so-called success be damned; or the fact that he doesn't give a 
fuck about shaving and hasn't done so regularly for the past 10 years.

__In addition, his brain reportedly wondered if the straight-laced men in the elevator realized he's the kind of guy their 
wives think about when they're having sex_.'


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> how many of the original members were in either?


Don't know about Platinum Blonde. Never followed them and we didn't stay. I think with the Headpins, 2 and Darby mills. The bass player and the drummer. They sounded as good as I remember.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> '_According to the man's imagination, his fellow elevator passengers were envious of either his free-wheeling lifestyle;
> his gutsy decision to follow his dreams—money and so-called success be damned; or the fact that he doesn't give a
> fuck about shaving and hasn't done so regularly for the past 10 years.
> 
> __In addition, his brain reportedly wondered if the straight-laced men in the elevator realized he's the kind of guy their
> wives think about when they're having sex_.'


I get that without carrying a guitar case. I haven't shaved for at least 25 years and I'm the guy their wives remember when they are having sex.


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> I get that without carrying a guitar case. I haven't shaved for at least 25 years and I'm the guy their wives remember when they are having sex.



Cuz the beard tickles...


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> Cuz the beard tickles...


Damn, now zontar is going to wonder.


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> Damn, now zontar is going to wonder.



Keep 'em guessing I always say. The minute they think they got you pegged...


----------



## Lola

Totally random! 

Does anyone remember this off the wall cartoon? This is a real bizarre adult cartoon. Better though with a cookie! lol for Lola!
[video=youtube;ECecKa52aNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECecKa52aNQ&amp;list=PLqlgoPDwf8mhDVjyFU_TBc3l EzzDg74L7[/video]


----------



## ed2000

In 1969 I carried my 66 Tele in it's case, all the way from Bloor Street to Eglinton, late at night, and never got mugged. Hopped on the Eglinton bus to Scarborough and again, I didn't get robbed, mugged, assaulted or admired.


----------



## zontar

I'm not sure what to make of some of the comments above, except that I have a full beard...
I used to take the bus all over to jam, when I taught, etc, etc.
Never got bothered--had someone think it was an accordion once.


----------



## greco

ed2000 said:


> In 1969 I carried my 66 Tele in it's case, all the way from Bloor Street to Eglinton, late at night, and never got mugged. Hopped on the Eglinton bus to Scarborough and again, I didn't get robbed, mugged, assaulted *or admired*.


*I admire you* for doing that!


----------



## Lola

It's Sunday! Day off tomorrow! Yeah! Crazy hot, hot, very hot weather. I hate it! Migraines! So humid out! 

Winter! Where are you?


----------



## Adcandour

If I was a mugger, I would taser dudes at a urinal.


----------



## Hamstrung

... and a CBS era Strat! For shame!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> It's Sunday! Day off tomorrow! Yeah! Crazy hot, hot, very hot weather. I hate it! Migraines! So humid out!
> 
> Winter! Where are you?


BITE YOUR TONGUE WOMAN!!!!

do you not remember the brutality of this past february? day after day of artic temps? i do, because i was working outside. if you keep wishing for winter's return, i'm gonna have to send my "friends" to pay you a visit!


----------



## Guest

Amy Schumer's been raising eyebrows at Disney and Lucas studios.










[video=youtube;XPpsI8mWKmg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPpsI8mWKmg[/video]


----------



## Milkman

I swear I didn't









Love the third panel. Even psycho killers have standards.


----------



## bluzfish

I went downtown after the K-Days parade and there was this parade guy in full costume walking down the street...


----------



## Milkman

bluzfish said:


> I went downtown after the K-Days parade and there was this parade guy in full costume walking down the street...
> 
> View attachment 14739




LMAO, that's funny shit there.


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## cheezyridr

[video=youtube;bXEglx-or6k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXEglx-or6k&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Lola

If your in need of laughing until you cry, this is it! 

[video=youtube;wMp7H3hZjsU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMp7H3hZjsU[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung

..........


----------



## Lola

Do you ever have one of those days at work? You want to strangle everyone around you! All these lazy university students that our company hired for the summer. What a bunch of useless wimps! I went to work for OT today to clean up some else's mistakes. I am so glad, so very glad to be home! A day from hell doesn't even begin to describe it!


----------



## Guest

How many of them were just standing around playing 
with their phones? That's what I put up with at my place.


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;LT-YYL0bFJo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT-YYL0bFJo[/video]


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> How many of them were just standing around playing
> with their phones? That's what I put up with at my place.


Company policy dictates that anyone caught on their cell phone during business hours will get a reprimand! 3 and your history. They take a brb but it last for 10 minutes because there in there talking on their phones or playing a game. If I see them on their phone during business hours I just tell them to put it away. I could cause a stink and get them written up but I just can't be that mean!


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;FAVKG0I6XXA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAVKG0I6XXA[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung

*THE LESSON FOR TODAY . . .









*



*Sometimes, we try too hard to get to the greener grass.In the process, we end up in trouble. And when you find yourself in trouble and you're stuck in a situation that you can't get out of, there is one thing you shouldalways remember:*

*
Scroll down...











Not everyone who shows up...Is there to help you!!!!*

*








*




*That is the end of today's lesson.*


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;NjYo0CBSG9c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjYo0CBSG9c[/video]


----------



## zontar

Play Music How You Feel It


----------



## Lola

It's only Wednesday! It's only 11:08! Not much of an evening when you finish working now! It really sucks the life out of you! 

This gives me back some semblance of life!
[video=youtube;xt1moVfIkK4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt1moVfIkK4&amp;list=RD91YSoya_GKQ&amp;index=14[/video]

This guy is a Swedish or Scandinavian! I love, love, love this man's playing! He is phenomenal! I never tire of his playing much like Ed! My most favorite but then again if you haven't gathered much that about me, then, you must be living _______ a ________! You fill in the blanks! Could be some fun!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> It's only Wednesday! It's only 11:08! Not much of an evening when you finish working now! It really sucks the life out of you!
> 
> This gives me back some semblance of life!
> [video=youtube;xt1moVfIkK4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt1moVfIkK4&list=RD91YSoya_GKQ&index=14[/video]
> kramer
> This guy is a Swedish or Scandinavian! I love, love, love this man's playing! He is phenomenal! I never tire of his playing much like Ed! My most favorite but then again if you haven't gathered much that about me, then, you must be living _______ a ________! You fill in the blanks! Could be some fun!


''Like a King" comes to mind. Didn't listen to the vid.....I'll leave that for you but he's playing a kramer gasp, there are some places where that would be classified as heresy. Especially a single pup kramer.


----------



## Lola

It doesn't really matter about the guitar the point is you need to listen to this guy play! That's why I put it up Mr. Electraglide!

Woke up with a nasty headache and I have to go to work! Might call in sick!


----------



## zontar

I wish my head would stop pounding so I could go play some guitar.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> It doesn't really matter about the guitar the point is you need to listen to this guy play! That's why I put it up Mr. Electraglide!
> 
> Woke up with a nasty headache and I have to go to work! Might call in sick!


I don't "need" to listen to it but to be fair I did....to a point. To me it possibly would have been different with out the backing track but probably not. Then I went back to listening to this.
[video=youtube;-v7XSLY_jhc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-v7XSLY_jhc[/video]
I prefer the bagpipe music. Goes well with riding. I left work early and took the long way home tonight after.....100 or so k. I have 4 gigs of bagpipe music. No van halen.


----------



## zontar

My head's still pounding.


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> My head's still pounding.


Chinook? I found drinking a can of Coke helps me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour

Just walking around Yorkdale after finishing work and wondered: what would I rather lose - my phone or my wallet?

I put things I value more in my front pockets.


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> Chinook? I found drinking a can of Coke helps me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In summer?

No, I think was exposed to mold (Not at home though, thankfully)


----------



## ed2000

Whoopee(pee in a jar) I passed my driver's physical and get to keep my truck driving license for another year. Now that I'm retired I only need the DZ part to drive snowplows for a City of Toronto contractor. Nothing like being called at 2:00AM to plow and salt roads for 12 to 18 hours(or for the duration of the snowfall).


----------



## Adcandour

zontar said:


> In summer?
> 
> No, I think was exposed to mold (Not at home though, thankfully)


Where were you exposed and for how long?


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Adcandour

......................


----------



## Lincoln

..............................


----------



## Electraglide

[video=youtube;RxdMqiKI08g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxdMqiKI08g[/video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

adcandour said:


> Where were you exposed and for how long?


I believe it was the 3 days I was in BC recently--there was a leaky AC


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Oh sht....I looked at the pic and part of me started to turn to stone.


----------



## amagras

Electraglide said:


> Oh sht....I looked at the pic and part of me started to turn to stone.


She might have forgotten her condition and installed a mirror in the ceiling


----------



## GWN!

Hanging around.


----------



## Guest

that girl is not naked


----------



## zontar

No you're not...
Yes I am...
No you're not...
Yes I am...
No you're not...
Yes I am...
No you're not...
Yes I am...


----------



## ed2000

zontar said:


> No you're not...
> Yes I am...
> No you're not...
> Yes I am...
> No you're not...
> Yes I am...
> No you're not...
> Yes I am...



Did....
Didn't
Did......
Didn't
Did.......
Didn't
Did...............
Didn't


----------



## Electraglide

ed2000 said:


> Did....
> Didn't
> Did......
> Didn't
> Did.......
> Didn't
> Did...............
> Didn't


ed2000! You and zontar go stand in your corners NOW. Don't make me call you by all your names. I don't care who said what first......just you wait until your fathers get home.


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## ed2000




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> ed2000! You and zontar go stand in your corners NOW. Don't make me call you by all your names. I don't care who said what first......just you wait until your fathers get home.


So what's my middle name(s)?


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> So what's my middle name(s)?


The Thing From....


----------



## ed2000

zontar said:


> So what's my middle name(s)?



[video=youtube;3uw7wjbPVNA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uw7wjbPVNA[/video]


----------



## Guest

Miss Piggy and Kermit the Frog have broken up!

Miss Piggy announced the split on Facebook Tuesday afternoon, confirming the relationship of more than 40 years had officially ended.
“After careful thought, thoughtful consideration and considerable squabbling, Kermit the Frog and moi have made the difficult decision 
to terminate our romantic relationship,” Piggy wrote, adding that while the duo will continue working together on their upcoming television 
show, “our personal lives are now distinct and separate, and we will be seeing other people, pigs, frogs, et al.”

The two Muppets broke the news earlier in the day during the Television Critics Association press tour promoting their show The Muppets which airs 
this fall on ABC. “It is entirely professional,” Kermit said of working with his ex. “I am taking a behind-the-scenes role — we’re both professional adults.”


[video=youtube;x2B5d-8H588]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=11&amp;v=x2B5d-8H588[/video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


True enough on both even tho I don't drink anymore.


----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

what a shitty idea! 



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## zontar

Well I just wonder if any of the glow int he dark properties of the toilet paper would rub off on you--which could be a bit frightening for anybody who sees you coming back fromthe bathroom in the darkfrom


----------



## Lola

Went up north today for a birthday party! The mosquitoes were so bad! Just getting out of the truck and making your way to the cottage 50 feet away I experienced bites all over my legs and arms. Used Afterbite! That stuff really stings the crap right out of the bite! It really helped! 

Last year we went there and after walking through the bush even with pants on I got Poison Ivy all over my legs. That was extremely unpleasant. Oozing sores all over my legs. It was gross!


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Well I just wonder if any of the glow int he dark properties of the toilet paper would rub off on you--which could be a bit frightening for anybody who sees you coming back fromthe bathroom in the darkfrom


[video=youtube;EAXAR_fllBo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAXAR_fllBo[/video]


----------



## mhammer

zontar said:


>


Cute idea. If what you _use it_ for glows in the dark, less cute.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Went up north today for a birthday party! The mosquitoes were so bad! Just getting out of the truck and making your way to the cottage 50 feet away I experienced bites all over my legs and arms. Used Afterbite! That stuff really stings the crap right out of the bite! It really helped!
> 
> Last year we went there and after walking through the bush even with pants on I got Poison Ivy all over my legs. That was extremely unpleasant. Oozing sores all over my legs. It was gross!


for mosquito bite relief, spray windex on it then wipe it off. doesn't sting, works great, everyone has some.

for poison ivy, what causes the reaction is the oil from the leaves. that means if you walk through it, you need to wash the clothes in hot water, and a little bleach wouldn't hurt either. 
wipe your shoes down with rubbing alcohol, while wearing gloves. especially the laces
if you get a reaction on your skin somewhere, you need to draw out the oil. skip the calamine lotion, and wipe the area down with alcohol to dry it out.

remember - leaves of 3, let it be.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> for mosquito bite relief, spray windex on it then wipe it off. doesn't sting, works great, everyone has some.
> 
> for poison ivy, what causes the reaction is the oil from the leaves. that means if you walk through it, you need to wash the clothes in hot water, and a little bleach wouldn't hurt either.
> wipe your shoes down with rubbing alcohol, while wearing gloves. especially the laces
> if you get a reaction on your skin somewhere, you need to draw out the oil. skip the calamine lotion, and wipe the area down with alcohol to dry it out.
> 
> remember - leaves of 3, let it be.


Leaves of 5, smoke it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Leaves of 5, smoke it.



when i was a teenager i accidentally grew a jack and the beanstalk sized pot tree in my back yard. i mounted one of the leaves to a pc of poster board and covered it with saran wrap iirc. 
anyhow, the leaf had 13 fingers on it, and was bigger than both of my hands spread out side by side. the tree was easy 9 or 10 ft tall. i was scared shitless when i spotted it from the window as i did my chores that afternoon. i ran outside with a hack saw in a blind panic to cut it down before somebody noticed what it was. what began in may as a 6" plant with a broken stem, became a giant tree with 5 trunks by the time august was in full swing.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> when i was a teenager i accidentally grew a jack and the beanstalk sized pot tree in my back yard. i mounted one of the leaves to a pc of poster board and covered it with saran wrap iirc.
> anyhow, the leaf had 13 fingers on it, and was bigger than both of my hands spread out side by side. the tree was easy 9 or 10 ft tall. i was scared shitless when i spotted it from the window as i did my chores that afternoon. i ran outside with a hack saw in a blind panic to cut it down before somebody noticed what it was. what began in may as a 6" plant with a broken stem, became a giant tree with 5 trunks by the time august was in full swing.


Years ago my mom wanted a rock garden so me and my son went looking for rocks and free dirt. Back in the bush we discovered what remained of a grow op....a big pile of dirt and peat moss with cut off stems etc. in it, so we loaded the truck and built the rock garden. A while later I was over at the house with my younger brother when He said, "I smell skunk weed.". Low and behold there was a nice, bushy, 3' plant, so, we dug it up and took it to his place and re-planted it. Two months later I was up there and mentioned that the plant was gone. "Oh" he says "the deer must have eaten it. Care for a brownie?". We used to grow tree sized plants at his place when you never let your pot go to bud or to seed unless you wanted to have new plants the next year. The plants were easily 10' to 12' tall and very bushy. We rolled a few bombers using bottom leaves to see what that was like.


----------



## zontar

[h=2]Mandolin and Tendinitis Surgery[/h]


----------



## Lola

[video=youtube;iqCkICXWdWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqCkICXWdWI[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr

i would love to try that ride


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i would love to try that ride


Me too! I think it's 3 km long! That would be such a blast!

- - - Updated - - -



Electraglide said:


> Leaves of 5, smoke it.


you don't smoke anymore! Or so you said!


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Leaves of 5, smoke it.


No, no and NO! You make canna butter. No fuss, no muss.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Me too! I think it's 3 km long! That would be such a blast!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> you don't smoke anymore! Or so you said!


Nope not for a long long time. But, there was a time when it made the day bearable and took the edge off. Unless you call the occasional contact high smoking. Grew a fair bit of it too for personal use. 
I'm just wondering, in the vid, why didn't they show the guy stopping? He does stop doesn't he or does the rail just end and hopefully the rider rolls to a stop before hitting trees.

- - - Updated - - -



Lola said:


> No, no and NO! You make canna butter. No fuss, no muss.


Back in the day we took the leaves and smoked them. On occasion you made butter and cooked with that but mostly it was smoking. When you cooked it was usually hash brownies. Didn't have to worry about the fuss and muss 'cause everyone who was around the house smoked.


----------



## GWN!




----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Nope not for a long long time. But, there was a time when it made the day bearable and took the edge off. Unless you call the occasional contact high smoking. Grew a fair bit of it too for personal use.
> I'm just wondering, in the vid, why didn't they show the guy stopping? He does stop doesn't he or does the rail just end and hopefully the rider rolls to a stop before hitting trees.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day we took the leaves and smoked them. On occasion you made butter and cooked with that but mostly it was smoking. When you cooked it was usually hash brownies. Didn't have to worry about the fuss and muss 'cause everyone who was around the house smoked.


We all did things a little differently "back in the day"!


----------



## cheezyridr

here's an oldie but a goodie. i haven't posted this in at least a year

[video=youtube;uU6U-8LP1DY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU6U-8LP1DY[/video]


i used to have a screencap of her angry face as my desktop. my wife made me take it down. hahahaha


----------



## zontar




----------



## Hamstrung

http://www.nme.com/blogs/nme-blogs/...k&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=flandersblog


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> for mosquito bite relief, spray windex on it then wipe it off. doesn't sting, works great, everyone has some.


Ah hah! I finally put 2+2 together!~ and.........I am under cookie influence!:smile-new: Who'd a thought that ! 

Ya I got it finally!! Windex has ammonia in it just like the more expensive product "Afterbite"! 

Do you know how many times I read that sober and couldn't get the connection?


----------



## Chitmo

I just farted


----------



## greco

Chitmo said:


> I just farted


----------



## Lola

Chitmo said:


> I just farted


Thanks for the FYI! SBD or a one sneak cheek one? lmao

Dog farts are the worst! Actually they aren't! Protein farts are the worst! They are noxious and last forever!


----------



## zontar

The Significance of the Pickle...
[video=youtube;g266Uwp6ZnI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g266Uwp6ZnI[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung

Cool idea!


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> The Significance of the Pickle...
> [video=youtube;g266Uwp6ZnI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g266Uwp6ZnI[/video]


Sorry, I don't want a pickle.....


----------



## greco

zontar said:


>


What can I say??!!!


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Sorry, I don't want a pickle.....


I know--you just want to ride on your you know what...


greco said:


> What can I say??!!!


I think I used that brand once.


----------



## greco

zontar said:


> I know--you just want to ride on your you know what...


I don't really get your comment...but I'm sure it is funny...I hope.



> I think I used that brand once.


You shop at the Dollar Store also, huh!?


----------



## zontar

greco said:


> I don't really get your comment...but I'm sure it is funny...I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> You shop at the Dollar Store also, huh!?


The comment was for Electraglide and referred to the video I posted--I'm sure he'll get it
I've never bought toilet paper at a dollar store, & I don't think I will.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> The comment was for Electraglide and referred to the video I posted--I'm sure he'll get it
> I've never bought toilet paper at a dollar store, & I don't think I will.


I thought everyone knew that. 150 mph sideways and 500' down at the same time.


----------



## Electraglide

You knew it was coming.
[video=youtube;m57gzA2JCcM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m57gzA2JCcM[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> You knew it was coming.
> [video=youtube;m57gzA2JCcM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m57gzA2JCcM[/video]


More funny stuff


----------



## Lola

Your own mind can make hell of heaven or heaven of hell!


----------



## cheezyridr

i saw this on another forum, i totally lold

[video=youtube;dwEsjN6BEaE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwEsjN6BEaE&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

i know the hitler caption thing has been done to death, but this one's pretty darn funny


----------



## ed2000

Love this kind of stuff![video=youtube;63GqeB_UpH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63GqeB_UpH8[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr

ed2000 said:


> Love this kind of stuff!


well then you might like this link too. lots of good pics of this guy's work. he's amazing

for those who just wanna see cool pics, they start about halfway down or so


http://craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Park.htm


----------



## ed2000

How a diesel locomotive works. Very intense - not for those with clean fingernails.[video=youtube;y7d7t_4dZko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7d7t_4dZko[/video]


----------



## GWN!




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


That's hysterical!


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


hey I take turns being different dwarves--even Dopey some days.


----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur

[video=youtube;b7Ot6AIYwdY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7Ot6AIYwdY[/video]


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Hmm, so what's it all mean?

But I laughed.


----------



## zontar

[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]12 Years a Slave is a well made, but disturbing & brutal movie--but worth watching.[/FONT]


----------



## sulphur

[video=youtube;X5NoSZ0J5GY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5NoSZ0J5GY[/video]


----------



## Guest

wow! especially that little leap up at 1:20.


----------



## Hamstrung

Leave it to Frank to call it like it is...


----------



## GWN!




----------



## zontar

It never does...


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Do you already have an account?​


----------



## cheezyridr

i still remember the exact moment i realized i was not cool anymore, and never would be again. i was in my 20's. i was out in front of my house, with my son, who was playing with a neighbor's boy. 
my son ran into the house to get a drink, and i'm standing there with this kid i don't really know. so i say to him -"hey do you like the flintstones?"
this 4 yr old looks up at me with a worldly sneer. with a dissmisive gesture from his hand he tells me _huh! flintstones are played out. _with that, he went back to pushing his little car around in the dirt, as if a fool such as i deserved no further audience. as the reality of getting put in my place by a 4 yr old sunk into my brain, i thought to myself "man, the higher you fly, the further you fall". 

so as i thought of that, it reminded me of this awesome song i am hooking you up with. not that my experience was anywhere near as dark as this

[video=youtube;iJtT3TURv_k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJtT3TURv_k[/video]


----------



## Guest

afraid to walk your dog at night? or in a unfriendly neighbourhood?
get it a werewolf muzzle.


----------



## zontar

Don't know if that would work--but if it did--it could scare all the right (or wrong--depending on how you're looking at it) people.


----------



## cheezyridr

i think i need that for my dog


----------



## Lola

GWN! said:


>


and..................a prime example of that in IMHO would be Van Halen and AC/DC! You probably already knew that I would say that if you had to take a guess!


----------



## zontar

Nice to see your team score a blowout sometimes...


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i think i need that for my dog


So who put the bows around her ears? I love it! Very sweet and innocent looking!


----------



## Guest

yeah, but looking at it's expression, it's like, 'really!? you're making me wear this shit!?'


----------



## cheezyridr

no she loved it! she wore those ribbons for hours! it was my stepdaughters idea


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> no she loved it! she wore those ribbons for hours! it was my stepdaughters idea


Some dogs will go for it, some will rip them off as soon as they can.


----------



## fretboard

We've got armadillos in our trousers. It's really quite frightening.


----------



## Guest




----------



## greco

Larry....Thanks for the morning laugh!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

you're welcome. courtesy of Hamstrung via FB.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> you're welcome. courtesy of Hamstrung via FB.



OOOOOPS!...I just sent it (back) to him via email....LOL


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


He's just trying to capture that "tube tone".

I love that image where you see the big metal concert from the side and the wall of Marshalls is just a facade (mic'd Fender Champ is actually providing the sound).


----------



## Electraglide

fretboard said:


> View attachment 15393
> 
> 
> We've got armadillos in our trousers. It's really quite frightening.


[video=youtube;K16fG1sDagU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K16fG1sDagU[/video]


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> .. and the wall of Marshalls is just a facade ..


----------



## High/Deaf

Every time you smoke a cigarette, God takes an hour from your life............


...................and gives it to Keith Richards.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> Every time you smoke a cigarette, God takes an hour from your life............
> 
> 
> ...................and gives it to Keith Richards.


So effing true!


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Every time you smoke a cigarette, God takes an hour from your life............
> 
> 
> ...................and gives it to Keith Richards.


If that was true I would have been dead 20 years ago at least.


----------



## zontar

fretboard said:


> View attachment 15393
> 
> 
> We've got armadillos in our trousers. It's really quite frightening.


I laugh every time I see it--and that's a good thing.


----------



## cheezyridr

High/Deaf said:


> Every time you smoke a cigarette, God takes an hour from your life............
> 
> 
> ...................and gives it to Keith Richards.



man, when that guy finally kicks, you know what will get him? he's gonna be the first guy to die of arthritis. 
look at his knuckles. it makes MY hands hurt to look at his. his hands look like the base of a cypress tree.


----------



## GWN!




----------



## pattste

[video=youtube;3z9qrs_5b8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z9qrs_5b8s[/video]


----------



## ed2000

Re: Curtain Lady.......Please tell us how/why you found it?


----------



## Lola

How does Keith manage to play guitar? Beyond me!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> How does Keith manage to play guitar? Beyond me!


It's a gift from the cockroaches so they'll have entertainment after the nuclear holocaust.


----------



## Lola

So very glad to be home! A very long and tiresome day. I worked a double shift. My boss was sick and went home early! I worked part of her shift plus mine! 12 hours! I have a 4 day weekend which just started! I am not lifting a finger. Going to read, sleep in the hammock and watch boats go by at the cottage, eat, sleep a little more and play guitar uninterrupted. I have been looking forward to this weekend for 3 weeks!

Ya it's good to be home!!


----------



## zontar

If it wasn't for the lighthouse...


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> If it wasn't for the lighthouse...


we wouldn't have those pictures they sell @ the flea market.

ships without gps might crash on the rocks

james taylor wouldn't have been able to write that song

the end of the movie "final analysis" woulda been way different


----------



## Hamstrung

So ya wanna be a roadie....
It's a real amp! Two SVTs wired together and a 36 x 10 cab!


----------



## Guest

I could borrow a forklift from work.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> I could borrow a forklift from work.


You're going to need a bigger forklift.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

There lived a man so long ago, his memory's but faint
Was not admired, did not inspire
Like president or saint
But people came from far and near with their afflicted pets
For a special cure, they knew for sure
Wouldn't come from other vets!
Woooahhh....

This is a song for your poor sick penguin
He's got a fever and his toes are blue
But if I sing to your poor sick penguin
He will feel better in a day or two!

Yodel-leh-hee yodel-leh-hee yodel-leh-hoo
Yodel-leh-hee yodel-leh-hee yodel-eee-ooo
Yodel-leh-hee yodel-leh-hee yodel-leh-hoo
Yada-yada yada-yada yad-eee-ooo!

He's gone a little loopy, in case you haven't heard
Here's a couple pennicilin for your sicky arctic bird!

No skeptic could explain just how nor could one oft rebut
The wonderous deeds that went on in that little Alpine hut
Some would stand in silence while some just scratched their scalps
For the curious ways of the Yodeling Veterinarian of the Alps!
Woooahhh....

Good news on the penguin, doc! He's up and kickin!

This is a song for your pregnant kitty
She's looking nauseous and a week past due
But if I sing for your pregnant kitty
She will feel better in a day or two!

Yodel-leh-hee yodel-leh-hee yodel-leh-hoo
Yodel-leh-hee yodel-ye-dee yodel-eee-ooo
Yodel-leh-hee yodel-leh-hee yodel-aye-hoo
Yada-yada yada-yada ya-ga-doo!

Jump in your car, drive into the city
Buy a jug of milk for your nauseated kitty!

The practice grew, their profits flew until one fateful day
When the nurse who did assist the doc asked for a raise in pay
The doctor pondered this awhile, sat back and scratched his scalp, then said:

No way, José!

To the nurse of the Yodeling Veterinarian of the Alps!
Woooahhh....

Good news on the kitty, doc! She's feelin' great
Six kittens; named one after you!

This is a song for your bear-trapped teddy
He looks uncomfy, think I'd be too
But if I sing for your bear-trapped teddy
He will feel better in a day or two!

Yodel-leh-hee yodel-leh-hee yodel-leh-hoo
Yodel-leh-hee O-layhee Oly-ooo
Yodel-leh-hee yodel-leh-hee yodel-leh-hoo
Yodel-leh-hee yaba-daba yaba-doo!

Grooooooowllll!

Oh, yeah - that'll work. He's good.

Yodel-leh-hee! Yodel-leh-hee yodel-leh-hoo!
No, wait! This should work!
Yodel-leh-hee! Yodel-leh-hoo yodel-leh-hoo!

Now the moral of the story, it's the point we hope we've made
When you go a little loopy better keep your nurse well paid!

Yodel-leh-hee! Yodel-leh-hoo!
Yodel odle odle aye de aye de ooo-ooo-ooo!

Oh! Some would stand in silence while some just scratched their scalps
For the curious ways of the Yodeling Veterinarian of the Alps!


----------



## Lola

Fell asleep in my work clothes. Came home ate, fell asleep. Time to get up and do the same bullshit all over again. I hate 12 hour shifts.


----------



## zontar

better than falling asleep at work.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Fell asleep in my work clothes. Came home ate, fell asleep. Time to get up and do the same bullshit all over again. I hate 12 hour shifts.



i totally agree that 12 hr shifts don't work. at least with the trades, you never get anything good after 10 hrs from anyone. i do four 9s and off three, and i love it. but if someone offered me three 12s and off 4, i'd take it faster than the flash


hey i found this pic maybe it's good for a chuckle


----------



## Adcandour

Would it make sense to dedicate a sidewalk on one side of the road to bicycles and on the other side to pedestrians?


----------



## amagras

adcandour said:


> Would it make sense to dedicate a sidewalk on one side of the road to bicycles and on the other side to pedestrians?


Not for me but I wouldn't object if there were 2 two on each side.


----------



## Adcandour

amagras said:


> Not for me but I wouldn't object if there were 2 two on each side.


Do you mean walking and biking paths on both sides of the road?


----------



## Guest

or respect the law.
bikes on the road, pedestrians on sidewalks.


----------



## cheezyridr

montreal has a separated lane for bikes, i saw it when i was there last year. it looked like it worked pretty well


----------



## amagras

adcandour said:


> Do you mean walking and biking paths on both sides of the road?


Yes, and walking paths would be wider.


----------



## zontar

http://www.garnetamps.com/stencil.htm#Gibson


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;fmqaLb8_Svk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmqaLb8_Svk[/video]


----------



## amagras

Which is the natural voice of a radio? It is static?


----------



## bolero

If I ever end up in a band that covers "I LIKE TO ROCK" by April Wine


I am changing the lyrics to 

I LIKE TO FART


----------



## Guest




----------



## ed2000

laristotle said:


>


Hmm, BMdoubleMoo - Milkin' it for all it's worth!


----------



## High/Deaf

Now that's udderly ridiculous!!!


----------



## zontar

I've got that picture saved forma while back--but it came without the caption.
Still funny either way.
It made me laugh.


----------



## cheezyridr

bolero said:


> If I ever end up in a band that covers "I LIKE TO ROCK" by April Wine
> 
> 
> I am changing the lyrics to
> 
> I LIKE TO FART


if you ever decide to record it, you could just record some and dub them in later. maybe even apply some auto-tune. it could be a new thing. i'd give a listen


----------



## Guest

bolero said:


> If I ever end up in a band that covers "I LIKE TO ROCK" by April Wine
> 
> 
> I am changing the lyrics to
> 
> I LIKE TO FART



Ah .. to be 12 again. lol.


----------



## zontar

There's a man at the door with a moustache.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

If your searching for that one special person to change your life, take a look in the mirror!


----------



## Adcandour

wrfgsfgsfgdfghdfghdfghdfgh


----------



## zontar

There's no doubt about it, this expedition does have some rather unusual aspects, Jim lad. For a first, why does the senior personnel all bear the names of Hollywood film stars of the forties ... and female ones at that, shiver me timbers 'tis the black spot, and secondly, I be not afraid of thee Blind Pew ... why do they talk this rather strange stilted, underground jargon, belay the mainbrace Squire Trelawney this be my ship now.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> [video=youtube;fmqaLb8_Svk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmqaLb8_Svk[/video]


Awesome.

Thanks


----------



## Hamstrung

Not sure how comfy but...


----------



## ed2000

Re: guitar chairs..I see them as a place to go when you're all strung out.


----------



## amagras

"I'll sit on a Tele for now"


----------



## dcole

adcandour said:


> View attachment 15637
> wrfgsfgsfgdfghdfghdfghdfgh


Is that you?


----------



## Kenmac

Pretty accurate I'd say. :smile-new:


----------



## zontar

Hamstrung said:


> Not sure how comfy but...


That would also fit in the guitar related pictures thread...
I think I'd pick the double neck--more of a back.



Milkman said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Thanks


You're welcome--someone else (amagras) shared a video of theirs & it jogged my memory of the one I posted.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Yes, these belong in the guitar related pictures thread...

Cool chair


----------



## bzrkrage

Demolished the kids fort today.
Here's my reward.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Firewood?...


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> Firewood?...


You betcha britches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

[video=youtube;uWmGwUolEL4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWmGwUolEL4[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube;uWmGwUolEL4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWmGwUolEL4[/video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;9TyzAAwJnIw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TyzAAwJnIw[/video]


----------



## keto

zontar said:


> [video=youtube;9TyzAAwJnIw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TyzAAwJnIw[/video]


How come some of those old TV show tracks have such great guitar tones? His is very crisp and full there, I really like it.  Way better than 99% of the *clean to just ever so mildly dirt* tones I hear on other utubes. I've seen//heard some other old ones that sounded great, though of course not all of them do. Something to do with the studio? or the mic-ing?


----------



## amagras

zontar said:


> [video=youtube;9TyzAAwJnIw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TyzAAwJnIw[/video]


Won't play here, it says "this video is not available"


----------



## Guest




----------



## amagras




----------



## GWN!

@MarshallAmpsUK: Did you know, JCM800 was originally Jim Marshall's number plate?


----------



## zontar

keto said:


> How come some of those old TV show tracks have such great guitar tones? His is very crisp and full there, I really like it. Way better than 99% of the *clean to just ever so mildly dirt* tones I hear on other utubes. I've seen//heard some other old ones that sounded great, though of course not all of them do. Something to do with the studio? or the mic-ing?


I don't know--but there are some with real bad sound...

- - - Updated - - -



amagras said:


> Won't play here, it says "this video is not available"


I'd make an Ottawa joke, but that may be too easy.

Try this link then--see if it works...


----------



## amagras

zontar said:


> I'd make an Ottawa joke, but that may be too easy.
> 
> Try this link then--see if it works...


Thank you zontar, still no luck with the link. Feel free to shoot the joke, although I have my admiration for the city I have my own harvest of jokes about it... 

Now to keep it random: Harry Potter Cinderella!!!!!


----------



## cheezyridr

i was able to see it this time, good stuff. i've been reading a book about delta blues players. interesting history


----------



## cheezyridr

found this, got a chuckle from it


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> found this, got a chuckle from it
> 
> View attachment 15724


Kermit's data was leaked through Ashley Madisson.com


Miss Piggy is PISSED!!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## GWN!

laristotle said:


>


Can see why he was fired. There are only 10 herbs and spices on his list.


----------



## GWN!

Watch man narrowly miss being cut in half by falling pane of glass.

http://www.vice.com/read/watch-a-gu...e-of-glass-vgtrn-058?utm_source=vicetwitterus


----------



## ed2000

Anyone else notice there were no June Bugs this year?
Also those 'buzzy insects' that you hear but never see in August, were absent. This is the south east corner of Scarborough


----------



## Guitar101

ed2000 said:


> Anyone else notice there were no June Bugs this year?
> Also those 'buzzy insects' that you hear but never see in August, were absent. This is the south east corner of Scarborough


I did notice that. Also no grasshoppers around here all summer although I'm starting to see a few now (end of Sept). Robins have been gone for a month now and I'm not seeing those giant flocks of birds flying around that I usually see every fall. Another observation is the plants that usually flower in the fall have been flowered out for a month already and starting to die off. Hopefully, things return to normal for next year. It's freaking me out.


----------



## pattste

Tim Hortons: now that you have your dark roast coffee which is actually drinkable (as opposed to the original), can you please put a decent lid on your cups. The one that you're using currently is a joke. Thanks.


----------



## zontar

ed2000 said:


> Anyone else notice there were no June Bugs this year?
> Also those 'buzzy insects' that you hear but never see in August, were absent. This is the south east corner of Scarborough


I haven't seen the in years--we used to get them a lot.
I remember walking across a parking lot one year at dusk, and didn't see them, but heard & felt the crunching--looked down and I was surrounded by them.
Since that year?
Nothing.


----------



## cheezyridr

maybe they fired him cause he can't count.


----------



## Adcandour

Whatever happened to that "show your face" thread? I was looking for that awesome pic of Bluzy. I always pictured him like that.


----------



## amagras

I didn't know there was a show your face thread. I have to find that!


----------



## zontar

I changed my avatar--on another forum.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;3V9QHBgrPNY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3V9QHBgrPNY&amp;feature=youtu.be&amp;app=desktop[/video]


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;IK_B4k7JtFY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IK_B4k7JtFY[/video]


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


>



close up of that goatee?


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

i had to stop myself from actually loling no one's awake yet.


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> i had to stop myself from actually loling no one's awake yet.


But if it's funny, it's funny...


----------



## Lola

Disgusting!


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;3V9QHBgrPNY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3V9QHBgrPNY&amp;feature=youtu.be&amp;app=desktop[/video]


This would be great to give to a roomful of sports team players during a celebration of a championship. The interviews would be hilarious!


----------



## fretboard

Didn't have this around when I was a kid.


----------



## zontar

fretboard said:


> Didn't have this around when I was a kid.
> 
> View attachment 15803


I want that cereal, somebody needs to make it.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


I'm not getting this. Anyone?


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> I'm not getting this. Anyone?


Song reference--google "Rat in a cage"


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


>












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

hey lola, do you realize you made a post that went over 700 posts so far? nicely done! here's some more nick cage

[video=youtube;-1GadTfGFvU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1GadTfGFvU[/video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

2 hillbillies sittin ooutside the general store. one points to a dog, layin in a shady spot lickin his own balls. he says to the other guy, "wish i could do that"
the other one looked over at him and replied:
_you better pet him first, he might be mean_


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

I don't have anything to say but I am having a great time jamming by myself! Just so much damned fun! I am learning Rock or Bust! It's sounds simple but it's so much harder to play perfectly (the solo is an extreme challenge!.!) It's so nice to be by myself and have fun playing! Work sucked!


----------



## Steadfastly

[h=3]The explanation that goes with these pictures circulating on the net.[/h]My sister-in law is from Oklahoma and has a slight accent. She has cats and when she lived there she would take them to the groomers and have what is called a Line Cut. To her a line cut is when all of the fur hanging down below the cat's tummy is taken off (because it gets matted or snarled).When she moved to Chicago with my brother, one of the cats fur got all tangled up during the move so she took it in for a line cut. She was quite surprised when she heard the price as it was twice as much as it was down south. She confirmed with the groomer that he understood what a line cut was and he said "yes, I know what a LION cut is." It seems her accent came out sounding like LION not LINE and this is how her cat was returned to her. (see PHOTOS) She cried for a week...but not as much as the cat. It was November in Chicago and the cat needed all the fur it had.
Gas in car to go to groomers $4.50
Cat car carrier $32.99
Grooming fee $80.00
Getting the look from one seriously upset cat--Priceless!​​​





​​





​​


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> (the solo is an extreme challenge!.!)


try breaking it into phrases. once you learn those, just string em together.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;X-RyDT1L2kU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-RyDT1L2kU[/video]


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;mJvG1i79CPc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJvG1i79CPc[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

[video=youtube;zf2aIVKp1OY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf2aIVKp1OY[/video]


----------



## sulphur

[video=youtube;ehh5LLbgOZU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehh5LLbgOZU&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;30ad2cyxZCE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30ad2cyxZCE[/video]


----------



## pattste

[video=youtube;4r8xR_-QKRA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r8xR_-QKRA[/video]

When I first saw this video, someone had commented that the color was called _Pretentious Burst_.


----------



## zontar

Hmm, it seems so unfair.

(Just a random statement, not about anything specifically)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

Smart guy that Einstein.


----------



## amagras

milkman said:


> smart guy that einstein.
> 
> View attachment 15836


lol lol lol


----------



## Milkman

It's thought that Einstein also discovered the lesser known C = B# equation.


----------



## amagras

Milkman said:


> It's thought that Einstein also discovered the lesser known C = B# equation.


No, that was Stephen Hawking


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> It's thought that Einstein also discovered the lesser known C = B# equation.


There is still great debate on whether B# actually exists.


----------



## amagras

butterknucket said:


> There is still great debate on whether B# actually exists.


Bah, scientists...


----------



## butterknucket

amagras said:


> Bah, scientists...


:sAng_scream:


----------



## greco




----------



## cheezyridr

amagras said:


> No, that was Stephen Hawking


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


>


I had to google slim shady.


----------



## amagras

greco said:


>


From bash.org top 100:

#136524 +(10415)- [X]
<Raven> I tried setting my hotmail password to penis.
<Raven> It said my password wasn't long enough.


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;ITLXo19248g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITLXo19248g[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;HPUjWIKAYvU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPUjWIKAYvU&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> ...



man, when they first came out, i LOVED their stuff. iirc, in the states they were on hbo. they made alot of good funny stuff.



laristotle said:


> ...


he was nuts for a while, i hear. i dug mahogany rush even back in the late 70's


----------



## Guest




----------



## ed2000

Gee, thanks for not raising the price, Mr Nestle! New size is 170gm, was 200gm.


----------



## Guest

I used to work for them.
I peeled this off of a can before they recalled/destroyed the labels.


----------



## fretboard

Impressive use of ones time. Sorry if this has been posted here - I don't have the time to check 75 pages of randomness.

[video=youtube;EvPvQjDU7_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvPvQjDU7_c&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> I used to work for them.
> I peeled this off of a can before they recalled/destroyed the labels.


This is heavy


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> I used to work for them.
> I peeled this off of a can before they recalled/destroyed the labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No preservatives, eh? What do they think salt is? And with liquid sugar and corn starch, they wouldn't even need the salt to preserve it. Companies can be so insulting to our intelligence.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Yeah, that'll work...


----------



## Adcandour

Steadfastly said:


> laristotle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to work for them.
> I peeled this off of a can before they recalled/destroyed the labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No preservatives, eh? What do they think salt is? And with liquid sugar and corn starch, they wouldn't even need the salt to preserve it. Companies can be so insulting to our intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have pulled it, since it looks like the elephant's tail is nailing it's own vagina.
> 
> I think there's a pun in there somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## keto

laristotle said:


>


I bet that satisfies some sad sack highways or equipment legislation, somewhere.


----------



## Lincoln

keto said:


> I bet that satisfies some sad sack highways or equipment legislation, somewhere.


There's a sign at our local dump (I mean our waste transfer station) that reads, *"All Loads must be Tarped or Tied".* This must be one of those situations.


----------



## Lola

Rotflmao!!


----------



## Lola

I used to love this show when it was on. A lot of women were offended by this show. I for one was not. This show was hysterical!

~[video=youtube;dsWCUv2yuSo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsWCUv2yuSo[/video]


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;DDUAk1dWWiE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDUAk1dWWiE[/video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guitar101

Twins ????


----------



## pattste

Guitar101 said:


> Twins ????


Definitely not identical.


----------



## Lincoln

I am guilty of looking at that picture 3 times before I even noticed the "plumber"


----------



## amagras

I hope no one makes that mistake in real life ..


----------



## sulphur

[video=youtube;HW3QVLlK-kE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW3QVLlK-kE&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;Pc4czEqj3zo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc4czEqj3zo[/video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## bzrkrage

https://38.media.tumblr.com/69fee5ccbc222d227b6b861c72cc4d88/tumblr_nj9ylwcylK1t55xupo1_400.gifand there you have it.


----------



## greco

...........deleted


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;lQ59RFQgz7o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ59RFQgz7o[/video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Is anyone else sick? Son 2 got very sick with some kind of super bug as the doctor said, gave it to son 1 and 3 now mother and father are very sick! I feel outrageously horrible. I haven't been this sick ever. Day 5 of being off of work. I tried to go in today but I couldn't function. I also had to cancel rehearsal Friday night, last night. Doctor can't give me antibiotics because of another situation that I am having right now. It really sucks. So I guess I be frequenting this place a little more!

- - - Updated - - -

I just had an update on my I Phone today and I hate it. Why do they have to screw things up. I hate these constant upgrades, updates whatever you want to call them. I get complacent I guess!


----------



## Guest




----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


>


They must have lost millions of dollars with me because I have good aim for mosquitoes. 


Lola said:


> I just had an update on my I Phone today and I hate it. Why do they have to screw things up. I hate these constant upgrades


I think the same. It seems that the idea is to keep people entertained constantly learning how to use the devices. In my eyes most of the updates simply change the place where things were.


----------



## ed2000

I picked a few Squash from my Dad. Turned them into squash soup and gluten free squash cake.


View attachment P1090182.jpg
View attachment P1090182.jpg
View attachment P1090182.jpg


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Is anyone else sick? Son 2 got very sick with some kind of super bug as the doctor said, gave it to son 1 and 3 now mother and father are very sick! I feel outrageously horrible. I haven't been this sick ever. Day 5 of being off of work. I tried to go in today but I couldn't function. I also had to cancel rehearsal Friday night, last night. Doctor can't give me antibiotics because of another situation that I am having right now. It really sucks. So I guess I be frequenting this place a little more!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I just had an update on my I Phone today and I hate it. Why do they have to screw things up. I hate these constant upgrades, updates whatever you want to call them. I get complacent I guess!


I have some sort of samsung/android phone. It only updates when it's hooked up to wifi or hardwired to a laptop. In the past 2 or so years I've had it it hasn't updated anything.


----------



## Lola

My phone just updated itself yesterday. What a PITA! The font on my keyboard has changed. It honestly looks like a grade 1 student did it. It looks totally juvenile! Everything has been moved around. My notes app that I use daily has changed format. I hate it, I really do and to top it off, every reply here double posts itself and I have to now go back and delete the copy of my reply ffs!

- - - Updated - - -

My phone just updated itself yesterday. What a PITA! The font on my keyboard has changed. It honestly looks like a grade 1 student did it. It looks totally juvenile! Everything has been moved around. My notes app that I use daily has changed format. I hate it, I really do and to top it off, every reply here double posts itself and I have to now go back and delete the copy of my reply ffs!

- - - Updated - - -

See what I mean!

- - - Updated - - -

See what I mean!


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Is anyone else sick? Son 2 got very sick with some kind of super bug as the doctor said, gave it to son 1 and 3 now mother and father are very sick! I feel outrageously horrible. I haven't been this sick ever. Day 5 of being off of work. I tried to go in today but I couldn't function. I also had to cancel rehearsal Friday night, last night. Doctor can't give me antibiotics because of another situation that I am having right now. It really sucks. So I guess I be frequenting this place a little more!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I just had an update on my I Phone today and I hate it. Why do they have to screw things up. I hate these constant upgrades, updates whatever you want to call them. I get complacent I guess!


Try Argentyn 23. It is a natural antibiotic that works against bacteria but doesn't rob your body of its natural immunity.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I've seen numerous versions of this--and it's funny--some good insights--some versions include things like Venture capitalism, socialism, communism, etc.


----------



## ed2000

Re: Two Cows....made me laugh 'till tears came to my eyes.


----------



## High/Deaf

Yea, COWS?????


What will the sheep think? Won't they be jealous? This is NZ after all.


----------



## Lola

That was funny as tears of laughter stream down my face!


----------



## bzrkrage

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, COWS?????
> 
> 
> What will the sheep think? Won't they be jealous? This is NZ after all.



An Aussie journalist was in New Zealand doing stories where he saw a Kiwi
farmer doing unnatural things with a sheep. 
He approached the Kiwi and
firstly asked, "What sort of sheep is that?" 
He scribbled down the farmer's
reply - "a Merino".
The next question was, "Do you shear them?" 
The farmer replied hastily, "No! Go and find yer own!"


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;4CAuLeSmcR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CAuLeSmcR8[/video]


----------



## mhammer

My favourite Far Side comic of all time. This one stayed posted on our fridge door for what must have been 10 years, and ALWAYS made me laugh if I stopped to read it. With 79 pages of posts on this thread, forgive me if I have posted this already and forgotten.


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;IEwPU9Jj7vo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEwPU9Jj7vo[/video]


----------



## ed2000

Re: Bob Wood. - I still have 13 years to improve myself to his level of playing. It's gonna be close.


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

Hmmm, makes me wonder. After a thousand gigs, are we tera-fied?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;4CAuLeSmcR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CAuLeSmcR8[/video]


You have assuaged the beast that lies within. 50 November 13th, my life is half over but there is so much more I want to do!


Amazing for 80!

- - - Updated - - -

I really want to go wing suit jumping. If I die, I die! I need some dangerous challenges in my life! Living on the edge!


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Cool, I've seen one like this with Hendrix.
I'd kind of like to do one with my face...


----------



## Guest




----------



## greco

Put your caption here _______________________________________


----------



## amagras

greco said:


> Put your caption here


"Photoshop gone too far"


----------



## Steadfastly

greco said:


> Put your caption here _______________________________________


Strong kid! It looks like the plane is landing so he's hung on for quite awhile.:smile-new:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guitar101

Be careful. She may have thought you said "Porsche".


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;27rdtuTS9PU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27rdtuTS9PU[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

zontar said:


>


OMG I remember this very moment! I was a little kid when this happened. I remember going nuts! I followed suit! Everyone of the adults in the house were glued to the set! With 3 older brothers to contend with, when the Hockey night in Canada theme song came on it was everyone for themselves. I watched the game but didn't quite understand it all! I knew Team Canada was the one to root for because my brothers told me I had to. If I didn't, I was a trader! All I knew was that you sang Oh Canada before the announcements in grade school. I sang Oh Canada a million times that night! 

Proud to say that I am CANADIAN! EH?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

On another subject! I sucked tonight at rehearsal. I just couldn't play worth a crap tonight. I was totally disappointed in myself! I had a mini melt down on the way home. My son said to me, Mom, do you ever think that Eddie Van Halen or Angus has a bad day? Gotta love my son!! He's always in my corner, no matter what!


----------



## cheezyridr

everyone has those days. but we also have the occasional day when we're switched on, and we play at our best, or beyond.


----------



## Lola

Cheezy thanks for the support! I get to thinking of "what" happened before! That will forever haunt me!

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


>


You have a great sense of humor! Your a great part of the fabric here!


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> My son said to me, Mom, do you ever think that Eddie Van Halen or Angus has a bad day? Gotta love my son!! He's always in my corner, no matter what!


Gotta love kids! My son asked if I missed being on the "big stage".
I told him that any stage is good, especially if they are there to watch.
That being said, I'm glad they weren't there for our first "Blind Beggars" gig.
One of the locals liked us so much he lost all bowel control(either that or it was the booze) such class of patronage on a Wednesday night.


----------



## zontar

Kids are cool, most of the time...


----------



## Lola

This one is not a kid? He's 26! He's so much fun to be with as he has gotten older! We are at that stage in our relationship of maturity! It's so good to be a friend as well as a parent! It's a blast now. He takes me to every rehearsal! Get's through door on Friday, rehearsal night, showers and eats and then it's downtown. The traffic is a piss off sometimes! The 401 going West wear it bottle necks into the DVP south! It's a great time to share secrets! Only I know some of the things he has confided in me! The trust and faith in me as a "good" parent comes right out by the way he functions! You can only hope that you can be a good parent. Such a respectful young man! 

Sorry but I really had to brag!

where's Electraglide lately? Haven't seen hide nor hair of him!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> This one is not a kid? He's 26! He's so much fun to be with as he has gotten older! We are at that stage in our relationship of maturity! It's so good to be a friend as well as a parent! It's a blast now. He takes me to every rehearsal! Get's through door on Friday, rehearsal night, showers and eats and then it's downtown. The traffic is a piss off sometimes! The 401 going West wear it bottle necks into the DVP south! It's a great time to share secrets! Only I know some of the things he has confided in me! The trust and faith in me as a "good" parent comes right out by the way he functions! You can only hope that you can be a good parent. Such a respectful young man!
> 
> Sorry but I really had to brag!
> 
> where's Electraglide lately? Haven't seen hide nor hair of him!


I turned my camera off but I've been here.....you just ain't looked enough. A little discussion about kiln dried wood, no loss with gold rush and I havn't seen any modeling pics yet. Plus I even got a new old Canadian tube amp. Other than that, not much.


----------



## Guest




----------



## keto

This is a heroine









This is heroin


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;UVP-70ZUXeM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVP-70ZUXeM[/video]


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> [video=youtube;UVP-70ZUXeM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVP-70ZUXeM[/video]


You are one strange & awesome individual. 
Where the hell did you find this?
And can I have some of the stuff these guys are on?


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> You are one strange & awesome individual.
> Where the hell did you find this?
> And can I have some of the stuff these guys are on?


You'd have to ask them for some of what they're on.
I have no idea what it is.

I heard this song years ago--and thought of it one day for some reason, so I looked it up online.
I used to randomly quote from this song.


----------



## ed2000

Anyone else think this is a killer song?
[video=youtube;6NXnxTNIWkc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc[/video]


----------



## Milkman

Random? Maybe not, but for me this picture is a nice image of Canadian Fall.

My grand daughter.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ed2000

View attachment PICT0406.jpg

My Kid, 1990 - frog and leaves.
Sorry GC'rs.I now have a problem posting pics.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


been there done that, got the t-shirt. (and the matching hat and insulated travel mug as well) 
i used to bring my son home filthy and stinking of various things found outdoors at least twice a week.  i once put a live catfish in the bathtub. it was about a 15lb fish. and a carp once that was about 20 lbs.


----------



## Lola

I hope when I am 81 I will still be rocking like this!

~[video=youtube;M_e0SKZ6i6M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_e0SKZ6i6M[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr

my wife will never allow me to wear my pants that high, in my life.


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> my wife will never allow me to wear my pants that high, in my life.


Good for her...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Random silly thoughts:

- Light travels faster than sound! That some people appear bright until you hear them speak!

- A fine is a tax for doing wrong! A tax is a fine for doing well!

- A day without sunshine, is well like, night!

- Nothing is foolproof especially to a sufficiently talented fool!

- God gave you toes as device for finding furniture in the dark

- Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach a man to fish and he will sit in a boat all day!

- Your never too old to learn something stupid!

- War doesn't determine who is right, only left

and my favorite.................................

- We never really grow up, only how to learn in public!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

I think this is just a fabulous picture, so I'm bumping it to the next page. Hope you don't mind. I think the colors and the look of joy are great.

If you took that picture, you need to be commended, sir. Wonderful composition. If I were you, I would have that mounted and framed.




Milkman said:


> Random? Maybe not, but for me this picture is a nice image of Canadian Fall.
> 
> My grand daughter.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

The foundation of __________ uniquely _________ sound and playing style was his habit of _________ his guitars ______ and _______ them to accommodate his __________ playing, resulting in a ___________ __________ and bridge ________—features reproduced here in __________ detail.
Fill in the blanks...


----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> I think this is just a fabulous picture, so I'm bumping it to the next page. Hope you don't mind. I think the colors and the look of joy are great.
> 
> If you took that picture, you need to be commended, sir. Wonderful composition. If I were you, I would have that mounted and framed.


Thank you. Honestly this little girl is so photogenic we have a huge collection of great pics. She's a real poser and my camera skills are generally not great but we always get good pics with her.

That was just taken with my iPhone.

The joy is 100% genuine.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

Awesome!

Thanks for the morning grin.


----------



## Lola

Do you ever break a string


and 

replace the broken string and either are too lazy to do the rest or you procrastinate?

It seems the high E string is the one that always breaks. Broke it Friday night while playing and now it's Sunday and I haven't even replaced the rest of the strings!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Do you ever break a string
> 
> 
> and
> 
> replace the broken string and either are too lazy to do the rest or you procrastinate?
> 
> It seems the high E string is the one that always breaks. Broke it Friday night while playing and now it's Sunday and I haven't even replaced the rest of the strings!


This is the real reason I have more than one guitar...
So I don't have to change it.

Okay, not really--but it is a benefit of having more than one.
& I have been guilty of just changing guitars.
But it's been years since I broke a string while playing.


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> Do you ever break a string
> 
> 
> and
> 
> replace the broken string and either are too lazy to do the rest or you procrastinate?
> 
> It seems the high E string is the one that always breaks. Broke it Friday night while playing and now it's Sunday and I haven't even replaced the rest of the strings!


Depends on how old the set is. If it's a fresh set (a week or two) old, I would just replace the string (and especially if its an unwound string). If the set was getting funky anyways, I'd do the whole set. Just not right away if I only had one guitar and needed to keep going - I'd do the one immediately and rest tomorrow.

But I just about never break strings. EVER. Knock on wood. Jinx, jinx, jinx. Beetlejuice, beetlejuice, beetlejuice.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dorian2

Gadzooks. Some of this is just sickening.

And I'm a big horror movie fan.

Haha. I think I only read the first page. Oops.


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


>


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>



A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!! I really and truly miss having a dog around the house!


----------



## zontar

There's no hiding place...


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;gTxiiHkjwxY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTxiiHkjwxY[/video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>



Crap, I was watching this and I think I blacked out. I woke up in a French Maid's costume.

Hmm, fishnet stockings.....


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Crap, I was watching this and I think I blacked out. I woke up in a French Maid's costume.
> 
> Hmm, fishnet stockings.....


Damn, was that you? Let's just keep this to ourselves Ok.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Lola

Wow, this is going to take some getting used to! The new look of this forum is throwing me for a loop!

This is not comfortable for me!


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Ti-Ron

If you are looking for a guitar player/singer in your band...

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/muc/5308091746.html



> *Alcoholic guitarist with rock star attitude and shitty gear available*
> 
> I've been playing guitar for decades and I'm awesome. Looking for a band around here who is into the harder, bluesier, upbeater, dirtier, filthier side of rock n roll.
> 
> Influences:
> Jerry Lee Lewis
> The Stooges
> tripping on acid
> tripping on mushrooms
> Tony Clifton
> alcoholism
> Hawkwind when lemmy was in it
> Satanism
> 
> I am in the process of writing songs about liver disease, sex with married women, and more songs about sex and a couple other ones about drinking and how bad ass me and all my friends are.
> 
> I'm actually not a dick personally. I'm actually down to earth and nice, but I am a dick through my music, man. It's all a big philosophical thing and shit. Kind of like how Andy Kaufman was a nice guy so he created a character who he could be a dick through named Tony Clifton.
> 
> 5'6 240lbs black/hazel cut disease free always use protection 420
> 
> Oh I have an amp that I need to fix and a practice space, and 3 good guitars and 2 shitty ones.
> 
> 
> My name is Sloover
> Check out Sloover.com


----------



## cheezyridr

Hamstrung said:


>


she's bad-ass! never spilled not one drop!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

WTF is that Laristotle? 

I am sitting in bed as tired as shit but I just had a light bulb moment! Your name is fashioned after a Greek philosopher! It just never dawned on me until now! Wow!


----------



## High/Deaf

A self-feeding fire. Great idea - but in my experience, it isn't a problem getting people to attend the fire, it's harder keeping them away. Too may cooks and all that.

Not to mention, the 'feeding mechanism' is wood. That could lead to problems...........


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> WTF is that Laristotle?


Self feeding fire. For the lazy camper. lol.



Lola said:


> I am sitting in bed as tired as shit but I just had a light bulb moment! Your name is fashioned after a Greek philosopher! It just never dawned on me until now! Wow!


Around 20 years ago, the warehouse I worked in were doing 'teamwork' training sessions.
A project that they asked everyone to do was 'come up with teamwork slogans'. Years before 
this, I read a quote of his that stuck with me.

'_We are what we repeatedly do_. _Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit_.' - _Aristotle._

When it was written up and posted on the wall, someone wrote a 'L' if front of his name.
My name is Larry.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Self feeding fire. For the lazy camper. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Around 20 years ago, the warehouse I worked in were doing 'teamwork' training sessions.
> A project that they asked everyone to do was 'come up with teamwork slogans'. Years before
> this, I read a quote of his that stuck with me.
> 
> '_We are what we repeatedly do_. _Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit_.' - _Aristotle._
> 
> When it was written up and posted on the wall, someone wrote a 'L' if front of his name.
> My name is Larry.


The fire thing works good on cold nights and it helps dry out damp wood. I believe your avatar has a saying too. Did you know the FFB's have a facebook page.


----------



## Guest

Wha!? Really!?








Tnx for the heads up.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Wha!? Really!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tnx for the heads up.


I was hoping for Cherry, Zippy.


----------



## zontar

Although in my case the blue should be bigger & the orange & green smaller


----------



## Milkman

That looks a pretty cool way to keep a fire burning without having to put more fuel on every so often.


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> Although in my case the blue should be bigger & the orange & green smaller


LOL Sadly for me, purple would be the random stuff, school and names would be orange/blue and lyrics would be that little green sliver.

I'm trying to sing more but I don't want no stinking music stand or ipad in front of me. Memorizing lyrics seems so difficult after years of ignoring the singer and only listening to the guitar riffs.


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> Memorizing lyrics seems so difficult after years of ignoring the singer and only listening to the guitar riffs.


As long as you get the chorus right, you're OK.
Make up the rest, people don't always know or care.
Works for me.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Now I get it! A self feeding fire! I would love to do this in the huge fire pit at the cottage! That would be fun!

How do I send a pm to someone? Is it start a conversation?


----------



## Guest

A swedish candle's cool too.


----------



## zontar

This is no me speaking--just something I found amusing.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> How do I send a pm to someone? Is it start a conversation?


Yup.


----------



## zontar

As you might imagine...


----------



## amagras

That's great! What's the limit?


----------



## LexxM3

ESA now seems to be numbering their WTFs -- I think that's a fantastic idea from our modern European space overlords, and will now number mine. So, WT1645F:



> "According to the European Space Agency, something is going to fall to Earth on Friday, 13 November. A mysterious piece of space debris named WT1190F is predicted to re-enter the Earth's atmosphere at around 06:20 GMT in the skies above the Indian Ocean. While it's expected to burn up in the atmosphere about 100km off the south coast of Sri Lanka, it is not impossible that smaller fragments could crash onto the surface."


http://m.phys.org/news/2015-11-space-junk-earth-friday-13th.html


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

I'm getting food stuck between two teeth...


----------



## Electraglide

amagras said:


> That's great! What's the limit?





zontar said:


> I'm getting food stuck between two teeth...


I will not say it.....I will not say it..........


----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

i haven't posted this one in at least a year


----------



## Lola

3:42 am and can't sleep. This sucks. Have to be up in less than 4 hours! This really sucks. I am going to be daze and very confused!

I did fall asleep for about 10 minutes but in my dream I was having a panic attack. A really full blown one. I woke up in a very perturbed state!


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> 3:42 am and can't sleep. This sucks. Have to be up in less than 4 hours! This really sucks. I am going to be daze and very confused!
> 
> I did fall asleep for about 10 minutes but in my dream I was having a panic attack. A really full blown one. I woke up in a very perturbed state!


Sorry to hear that Lola. Me? 4:35am with the dog & wife both snoring. Couch now.


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## amagras

Hamstrung said:


> View attachment 16264


Is that already patented?


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar

http://www.epiphone.com/News/Features/2015/Toby-Lee.aspx


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Lola

Had the one of the best nights ever! Went to rehearsal and played my butt off! Everyone was impressed with my "Gold on the ceiling" solo. They said it was the best ever. The rhythm and solo parts are supposed to be traded off between myself and another guitar player. So far he doesn't want to play solo, so it's left up to me. Being forced to do something has upped my game considerably! You know that feeling? When the stars align and the moon is in the seventh house!! Or, something like that! You get the gist of it though!


----------



## Guest




----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


>


Actually... Now that I think about it... 

Only that there is always abused animals...humans or not


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>











But it tastes soooooo good.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guitar101

Oh, Oh, I think Lola started this thread.


----------



## Lola

Why yes, I did start this thread I think when I first joined a little more than a year ago!


----------



## fredyfreeloader

adcandour said:


> Well put. That is _too_ much for my poor little stomach to handle.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And here's the all time creepiest thing I've seen on the internet. It's been a while since I've refused to watch this:
> 
> [video=youtube;zgMAz5XP7Jk]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


Oh man that got to be bad my iMac refused to show it.B#(*


----------



## fredyfreeloader

[QUOTE="Lola, post: 610581, member: 134

- - - Updated - - -

l love the one about where the kid asked for a pony!

- - - Updated - - -

Wow! that's all I can say!








[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="Lola, post: 610581, member: 134Wow! that's all I can sQUOTE]

One life to live, One life wasted. This picture should be pasted on the walls of the ladies washrooms in every high school


----------



## fredyfreeloader

how does one remove something that one did not intend to post anywhere let alone here.
reminder to self, read carefully before before doing anything.


----------



## Electraglide

fredyfreeloader said:


> how does one remove something that one did not intend to post anywhere let alone here.
> reminder to self, read carefully before before doing anything.


You might be out of luck there fredy. Unless you edit the post and backspace everything, it's out there. There doesn't seem to be anyway to just delete it.


----------



## zontar

Great jam today...


----------



## Guitar101

fredyfreeloader said:


> how does one remove something that one did not intend to post anywhere let alone here.
> reminder to self, read carefully before before doing anything.


Scott can probably do it. Try starting up a conversation with him. (It's the new PM)


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

What if they walked all the way in, held their breath, and were up to their eyeballs in water?


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## zontar

Hamstrung said:


>


maybe I'll get there one day.


----------



## mhammer

A real honest to goodness uneditted classified ad from the Ottawa Citizen from about a decade back, for what is either the single greatest apartment in the world or an unintended ad for a proof-reader.


----------



## mhammer




----------



## zontar

Well you can't really take the with you...


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Guest




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## zontar

Hamstrung said:


>


Wouldn't work for me, I'm not into Teles...
But I do get the joke...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


>


Why is it that hot sauces always seem to have names pertaining to either brain damage or severe digestive distress, but never allude to flavour? Food should be something you either need or enjoy, not something you "live through".


----------



## Guest

I'm the same. I never get any 'death' sauce because it's all heat. No flavour.
Anything with Habanero's as a base is what I like. Hot stuff, but, once you
become accustomed to the heat, the flavour is intense.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## zontar

Almost time for the Grey Cup to start.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

Aaaaaannnnnd the gene pool is nicely trimmed down once more.

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/m...imney-gets-stuck-dies-after-owner-lights-fire


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


 I think we have lost a lot due to technology! When is the last time you wrote a letter or even received one for that matter!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I think we have lost a lot due to technology! When is the last time you wrote a letter or even received one for that matter!


Sunday. I send my older brother his annual Xmas tie to wear while he works. I get them and send them to family. I'm not too sure who has it this year but there is a Xmas card that has been drifting around the family for almost 50 years. It was in Australia last year. It might be going to Singapore or coming back to Canada.


----------



## zontar




----------



## shoretyus

Nice to see the B3 featured


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest

I'm sure that cat couldn't resist photo bombing that.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

My wisdom for today!

I am a woman and a rather small one at that! But I refused to let my size and gender dictate what I could learn and accomplish!

Change what you can, manage what you can!


----------



## amagras

Is it just me or this picture is hilarious?


----------



## zontar

It could drive OCD people a little crazy as the C is above the A


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

If I don't read...


----------



## amagras

zontar said:


> If I don't read...


Lol


----------



## GuitarsCanada




----------



## Electraglide

GuitarsCanada said:


> View attachment 16564


----------



## zontar

He never said a mumblin' word for me


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> He never said a mumblin' word for me


Who, Kalamazoo? He was cool.


----------



## Electraglide

Watching a thing on t.v.. The man says it's the Alice's Restaurant 50th Anniversary Concert. He should know. 50 years.


----------



## greco




----------



## Electraglide

This was Sunday morning looked like through my eyes back when I drank.
This is what it looks like now.








I should never had quit drinking.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Watching a thing on t.v.. The man says it's the Alice's Restaurant 50th Anniversary Concert. He should know. 50 years.


Well go sit on the group W bench, then...


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

apparently, they take things pretty seriously in china. the girls i grew up with had other ways of showing interest. upon reflection, i might prefer the cake thing. i mean, first of all, free cake. 2ndly, new g/f who already knows you like cake. the hot coffee thing is a bit of a turn off for me though


----------



## Guest




----------



## Option1

Neil


----------



## Lola

I bought a Tim Horton's gift card for a homeless man that frequents the area of my work! He's 72 and he lives in the mall beside us by day and then lives at the Tim Hortons at night until 6 am. He has no one that cares for him. This makes me so sad!

I spotted him and asked him his name. He told me that it was Diamond! He cried when I gave the gift card to him and held my hand and said thank you. I was caught in a whirlwind of emotion! I felt good but so sad at the same time!


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Electraglide

Hamstrung said:


> View attachment 16679


----------



## Guest




----------



## Adcandour

Just ordered off amazon. A healthy dose of my childhood.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola




----------



## Kenmac

I think almost every guitarist has their own version of this pedal.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest

A store in Japan thought "fuckin'" was just an American slang word for "really good." Fuckin' priceless.


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> A store in Japan thought "fuckin'" was just an American slang word for "really good." Fuckin' priceless.


makes sense...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Choice. The Pilot looks familiar, so does the one on the hack. Older but familiar. Another couple of feet there will be sparks from that boot.


----------



## mhammer

Now THIS I found funny: http://www.thebeaverton.com/nationa...te-into-canadian-culture-already-hate-toronto


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> A store in Japan thought "fuckin'" was just an American slang word for "really good." Fuckin' priceless.


Years ago, a hardware store in the north end of Montreal was advertising a sale on Toro lawn mowers. The promo material that Toro had given them read "The new Toro mower. It's shiftless!" in big letters, 3ft high (this was before the language laws had been enacted). Walking past the store I couldn't help but notice that the alignment of the sign and the window-frames at the front of the store did not _quite_ work to their advantage.

Let's just say that the window frame blocked one of the critical letters in the word "shiftless", proclaiming the product to be less than the vendor was hoping to portray. I drew it to their attention, and they hastily took the sign down. I'm sure Jay Leno received a million such advertising goofs.


----------



## High/Deaf

Kenmac said:


> I think almost every guitarist has their own version of this pedal.


I hear the v2 will have a 'Soundman' Diversion setting. I'm waiting for that one.


----------



## zontar

Trouble high, trouble low


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

He torched a man alive. He made a barefoot guy walk through broken glass. The list of atrocities goes on. 
But two psychos were threatening to rip his nails out, to murder him, so he didn't have any other choice, right? 
Kevin McCallister was an 8-year-old child, abandoned by his family, home alone, and threatened. What would 
you have done? Would you be able to sleep at night? No. The things little Kevin did will haunt him decades later, 
but they'll also excite him a little. 

This is the premise for _RYVRS_, the new web series from Jack Dishel that focuses on the people who pick us up 
in Ubers. In the first episode, Macaulay Culkin reprises his role as Kevin from _Home Alone_, grown up, driving an 
Uber, and still tortured by his childhood. Buckle up.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


I dated twin sisters back in high school. They had a year old '66 Mustang convertible that they shared. The convertible wasn't the only thing they shared. The easiest way to tell them apart was to get them naked.....at the same time. Made drive ins fun.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


>


I always liked that song--and I like the scene leading up to it as well.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Adcandour

mhammer said:


> Now THIS I found funny: http://www.thebeaverton.com/nationa...te-into-canadian-culture-already-hate-toronto


I couldn't imagine being taken in anywhere and then demonstrating that kind of disrespect. I don't know the full story, so maybe I'm missing something, but that doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Guest

The Beaverton is a parody rag, like The Onion. A Canadian version though.

The Beaverton










MONTREAL -- An Ipsos-Reid poll of over 1,000 Canadians indicates that a majority of Canadians
feel the 25,000 Syrian refugees have not received proper hugs.

63% of Canadians expressed some or strong concerns that refugees have not received a warm embrace 
and whether they have a place to stay for the next little while.

“I’m concerned that they won’t feel welcome without a big embrace and some homemade Rice Krispies
squares,” explained Hazel Mcallister of North Battleford, Saskatchewan. “We shouldn’t rush people
out of the airport and none of those shotty side-hugs or handshakes. I want them hugged for at
least three seconds each.”

The federal government has reassured that all refugees are hugged prior to departing their country
of origin and then hugged again upon arrival. Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has stated that he will
platonically wrap his arms around every refugee that arrives in this country.

Other Canadians were troubled about whether the refugees have some place to stay and if they wanted
just wanted to hang out.

“I just want the refugees to know that we’ve got a few rooms available now that the kids are off the
university,” explained Ed Zhou, 52. “So if any refugees want to drop by for dinner, our address is
837 Handley St, Surrey BC. Drop by anytime.”

At press time, the majority of the Canadian collective consciousness was heard stating ‘come here, you!

The Onion










GOFFSTOWN, NH—Thrown completely off-balance as he emphatically argued the benefits of a living wage,
Vermont senator Bernie Sanders was reportedly sent tumbling off stage midway through Saturday’s Democratic
debate by an out-of-control hand gesture. “He started responding to a question about how to spur job creation,
but he had a little too much momentum behind the hand he was waving around, which catapulted him away from
his podium and toward the edge of the stage,” said audience member Faith Besler, who noted that Sanders had
also been left unbalanced and staggering earlier in the debate during an exchange over campaign financing when
a particularly agitated pointing motion directed at Hillary Clinton sent him careening off camera. “He probably
could have stopped himself before he reached the edge, but then he really punctuated a talking point about the
lack of overtime pay for low-wage workers with a wild two-handed swatting motion that caused him to pick up
speed and plunge right into the audience. He was still talking about a $15 federal minimum wage after he landed
on a woman a couple rows back.” At press time, Sanders had returned to the stage only to have his podium splinter
and give way under the pressure of his extremely forceful slouching.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

just in case you missed it elsewhere.


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Hamstrung

Probably true for guitar players too!


----------



## zontar

Hamstrung said:


> Probably true for guitar players too!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16974


Except for Keith Moon--his set kept getting bigger & bigger...


----------



## Lola

Julie Newmar still looks pretty good for 82!


----------



## zontar

Hmm, Catwoman-Con?
Get the other still living--from the TV show, plus the movies & maybe voice actresses from the animated versions?


----------



## Guitar101

Hamstrung said:


>


What does this even mean. Please explain. If I saw a guy wearing this tee shirt, I'd be thinking "what's he smokin?"


----------



## Adcandour

Guitar101 said:


> What does this even mean. Please explain. If I saw a guy wearing this tee shirt, I'd be thinking "what's he smokin?"


To answer your "what's he smoking?" as well as "What does it mean"?, the answer would be "his hand".


----------



## Mooh

Just re-upped to the gold membership after being negligent about it. This might be the finest operated guitar forum available and I was feeling guilty about not being more supportive.

Anyone else?









Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco

Guitar101 said:


> What does this even mean. Please explain. If I saw a guy wearing this tee shirt, I'd be thinking "what's he smokin?"


Pick up a hot soldering iron on the opposite end to the handle...the meaning shouldn't take too long for you to comprehend.


----------



## Option1

Neil


----------



## Electraglide

adcandour said:


> To answer your "what's he smoking?" as well as "What does it mean"?, the answer would be "his hand".


Naw, supposed to taste like chicken.


----------



## Hamstrung

For the AC DC fans...


----------



## zontar

I can see the picture in edit mode--but not in the posted mode...


----------



## Lola

Hamstrung said:


> For the AC DC fans...



Well now then, that puts a different spin on this song! Interesting!


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> What does this even mean. Please explain. If I saw a guy wearing this tee shirt, I'd be thinking "what's he smokin?"


I thought I was the only one who didn't get this. It must be a _really _inside joke. I have and know how to use a soldering iron and I have no idea what the joke is.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I can see the picture in edit mode--but not in the posted mode...


When I click reply I can see the picture but not in the reply. I think. At least it's there in preview but not in my reply post. Looks like a frozen outhouse to me.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> I thought I was the only one who didn't get this. It must be a _really _inside joke. I have and know how to use a soldering iron and I have no idea what the joke is.


It could be related to an old saying.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> It could be related to an old saying.


I think most of us have heard that saying, but where I get lost is how they connect soldering with the saying.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

There are no Chinese squeegee kids


----------



## Lola

I think I broke my finger~ Thank god it's my pinky on my right hand! I can still hold a pick! It looks like a sausage! Hospital bound! Wish me luck!


----------



## cheezyridr

oh man! sending good vibes your way. 



Lola said:


> I think I broke my finger~ Thank god it's my pinky on my right hand! I can still hold a pick! It looks like a sausage! Hospital bound! Wish me luck!


----------



## High/Deaf

Wow, I broke that same finger playing hockey - about 25 years ago. It's still got a weird kink in it. I remember thinking, of all 10 digits, if I had to break one, that was the best one to break. All it really does is run the volume controls on the guitar (which I'm on every song, all night long). Still took a bit of time to feel 'right'.

Good luck with the healing. Good vibes from here too.


----------



## Lola

So I went to the hospital and waited 6 hrs for a doc to see my finger! Xrays and the whole 9 yards. Just badly sprained but what a PITA!

Really cramps my gift wrapping style. I said eff this and just got gift bags!


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> When I click reply I can see the picture but not in the reply. I think. At least it's there in preview but not in my reply post. Looks like a frozen outhouse to me.


That's what it was supposed to be


----------



## zontar




----------



## pattste

Hamstrung said:


> For the AC DC fans...


Wing. Is there anything she can't sing?


----------



## Guest




----------



## skilsaw

Girlfriend is sitting on the runway in Calgary, delayed due to de-icing.
Canada, eh! Gotta love it. Nothing we can do.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

skilsaw said:


> Girlfriend is sitting on the runway in Calgary, delayed due to de-icing.
> Canada, eh! Gotta love it. Nothing we can do.


What about the plane? Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Adcandour

Milkman said:


> I thought I was the only one who didn't get this. It must be a _really _inside joke. I have and know how to use a soldering iron and I have no idea what the joke is.


It means that if you smell chicken, you are burning your hand. It probably should have been worded better.


----------



## Milkman

adcandour said:


> It means that if you smell chicken, you are burning your hand. It probably should have been worded better.


Really? I didn't know burning human smelled like chicken. If that's really the joke, I think they wasted their money on the T-shirt.


----------



## Adcandour

Milkman said:


> Really? I didn't know burning human smelled like chicken. If that's really the joke, I think they wasted their money on the T-shirt.


Yeah, it's pretty weak.

But, as an experienced burn victim (face, feet, and hand), I can honestly say that I smelled like chicken until my remaining bits of flesh started to rot a while later.

It may have been the fact that I was burned by cooking oil.


----------



## Milkman

adcandour said:


> Yeah, it's pretty weak.
> 
> But, as an experienced burn victim (face, feet, and hand), I can honestly say that I smelled like chicken until my remaining bits of flesh started to rot a while later.
> 
> It may have been the fact that I was burned by cooking oil.
> 
> View attachment 17107


Well maybe the joke makes more sense in that case. I've never smelled human flesh burning (that's a good thing).

I was under the impression, based on comments I've heard in the context of horrific historic examples of man's inhumanity to man, that the smell was less appealing than chicken.

I'll stand corrected, but I doubt I'll be grabbling one pf the shirts any time soon.


----------



## Guest

or the iron the wrong way. lol.


----------



## Adcandour

Milkman said:


> Well maybe the joke makes more sense in that case. I've never smelled human flesh burning (that's a good thing).
> 
> I was under the impression, based on comments I've heard in the context of horrific historic examples of man's inhumanity to man, that the smell was less appealing than chicken.
> 
> I'll stand corrected, but I doubt I'll be grabbling one pf the shirts any time soon.


Fixed:


----------



## Guest

No, it isn't.
This is a gun.


----------



## High/Deaf

I don't know about burning flesh - usually the blood-curdling screams masks the smell. But if you've ever cut a bone nut, you know that smells nothing like chicken (or anything else we'd ingest). And that wasn't even human bone. Or was it? Bwaaaaaa-haaaa-haaa......


----------



## allthumbs56

I once stupidly stuck my finger into the end of a car cigarette lighter because it didn't look hot.

It was .................................. and I did not like the smell of me burning one bit.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> No, it isn't.
> It's not a gun.


Damn you, Larry.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> Damn you, Larry.


----------



## Guitar101

adcandour said:


> Fixed:
> 
> View attachment 17108


How about "This is the correct way to hold this type of tool used for soldering"


----------



## Adcandour

Guitar101 said:


> How about "This is the correct way to hold this type of soldering gun"


You and I could make a fortune selling shirts...


----------



## mhammer

What some folks do for a living...

My wife sent me this abstract of an article she had to read today, while researching carbon black. I don't know what's weirder: the fact that she earns her living reading and evaluating this stuff, that somebody somewhere actually did this study, or the fact that there is such a thing as "artificial feces" for research purposes (not the joke shop kind).

"_Single-use diapers and cloth diapers with vinyl pants were compared for their relative abilities to contain stool within the diaper. Artificial feces with carbonblack as an additive allowed a quantitative measure of fecal containment by image analysis in 60 infants. This method showed complete containment of feces in the diaper in 50% of the single-use diapers whereas only 10% of the cloth diapers showed complete containment. In infants where the border of the vinyl pants was used as the boundary of containment with the cloth diapers, complete containment occurred only 33% of the time. Fluorescein dye ratings for containment/leakage in 69 infants showed that 83% of single-use diapers and 30% of the cloth diapers were rated as having no or minor leakage of feces. Cultures were taken of laundered vinyl pants that had previously been used over cloth diapers to determine microbial contamination. Thirty-nine percent of the pants contained Gram-negative, lactose-fermenting bacilli indicating fecal contamination. This study comparing single-use and cloth diapers for containment of artificial feces by use of image analysis and fluorescein dye ratings showed better containment by single-use diapers. The study also raises the question of possible spread of feces-borne pathogens by the vinyl pants used over cloth diapers, particularly in a day- care center_."


----------



## Adcandour

mhammer said:


> What some folks do for a living...
> 
> My wife sent me this abstract of an article she had to read today, while researching carbon black. I don't know what's weirder: the fact that she earns her living reading and evaluating this stuff, that somebody somewhere actually did this study, or the fact that there is such a thing as "artificial feces" for research purposes (not the joke shop kind).
> 
> "_Single-use diapers and cloth diapers with vinyl pants were compared for their relative abilities to contain stool within the diaper. Artificial feces with carbonblack as an additive allowed a quantitative measure of fecal containment by image analysis in 60 infants. This method showed complete containment of feces in the diaper in 50% of the single-use diapers whereas only 10% of the cloth diapers showed complete containment. In infants where the border of the vinyl pants was used as the boundary of containment with the cloth diapers, complete containment occurred only 33% of the time. Fluorescein dye ratings for containment/leakage in 69 infants showed that 83% of single-use diapers and 30% of the cloth diapers were rated as having no or minor leakage of feces. Cultures were taken of laundered vinyl pants that had previously been used over cloth diapers to determine microbial contamination. Thirty-nine percent of the pants contained Gram-negative, lactose-fermenting bacilli indicating fecal contamination. This study comparing single-use and cloth diapers for containment of artificial feces by use of image analysis and fluorescein dye ratings showed better containment by single-use diapers. The study also raises the question of possible spread of feces-borne pathogens by the vinyl pants used over cloth diapers, particularly in a day- care center_."


It could be worse. She could be researching this kind of scat.


----------



## skilsaw

mhammer said:


> What some folks do for a living...
> 
> My wife sent me this abstract of an article she had to read today, while researching carbon black. I don't know what's weirder: the fact that she earns her living reading and evaluating this stuff, that somebody somewhere actually did this study, or the fact that there is such a thing as "artificial feces" for research purposes (not the joke shop kind).
> 
> "_Single-use diapers and cloth diapers with vinyl pants were compared for their relative abilities to contain stool within the diaper. Artificial feces with carbonblack as an additive allowed a quantitative measure of fecal containment by image analysis in 60 infants. This method showed complete containment of feces in the diaper in 50% of the single-use diapers whereas only 10% of the cloth diapers showed complete containment. In infants where the border of the vinyl pants was used as the boundary of containment with the cloth diapers, complete containment occurred only 33% of the time. Fluorescein dye ratings for containment/leakage in 69 infants showed that 83% of single-use diapers and 30% of the cloth diapers were rated as having no or minor leakage of feces. Cultures were taken of laundered vinyl pants that had previously been used over cloth diapers to determine microbial contamination. Thirty-nine percent of the pants contained Gram-negative, lactose-fermenting bacilli indicating fecal contamination. This study comparing single-use and cloth diapers for containment of artificial feces by use of image analysis and fluorescein dye ratings showed better containment by single-use diapers. The study also raises the question of possible spread of feces-borne pathogens by the vinyl pants used over cloth diapers, particularly in a day- care center_."


 I'd say the reseacher has a pretty s hitty job. But that's okay. It's artificial s hit.


----------



## mhammer

Maybe the artificial stuff came about because a researcher somewhere said "I shouldn't have to put up with *that* crap!"


----------



## Krelf

Does anyone know a person who uses hearing aid battery 312 PR41? They're not a common size.

If so, send me a private message. My wife received some in error.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> No, it isn't.
> This is a gun.










Close.


----------



## High/Deaf

skilsaw said:


> I'd say the reseacher has a pretty s hitty job. But that's okay. It's artificial s hit.


Life is like a shit sandwich. The more bread you have, the less shit you have to eat.


----------



## zontar

Silent letters are dumb.


----------



## Krelf




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


This winter sucks for snow! I love to shovel snow! Good exercise and it's nice just to be by yourself! I get to eat an extra piece of cheesecake too!


----------



## Hamstrung

Lola said:


> This winter sucks for snow! I love to shovel snow! Good exercise and it's nice just to be by yourself! I get to eat an extra piece of cheesecake too!


You can shovel my driveway any time you like! I'll buy you an entire cheese cake! From the darkest depths of soulless hell I hate snow!


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## zontar

Hamstrung said:


> View attachment 17147


They forgot to tell JPJ again...


----------



## Lola

I did it! I really did it! I just nailed the intro riff to Thunderstruck! I can't believe it! This has been a big PITA for over a year but OMG I just did it! 134 BPM! Just have to learn to relax my picking hand. The tension was going right up my arm to my shoulder. I noticed my shoulder was raised slightly. I just have to keep on remembering to relax. This is a monumental feat for me! I just had to tell someone, anyone! I ran out and told Hubby so excitedly, he said, ya, ya that's good! He is watching the UFC fights so there's no hope of him really noticing!

DEVIL FINGERS!! (not yelling, just super excited)(I am having a hard time containing my excitement) lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> I did it! I really did it! I just nailed the intro riff to Thunderstruck! I can't believe it! This has been a big PITA for over a year but OMG I just did it! 134 BPM! Just have to learn to relax my picking hand. The tension was going right up my arm to my shoulder. I noticed my shoulder was raised slightly. I just have to keep on remembering to relax. This is a monumental feat for me! I just had to tell someone, anyone! I ran out and told Hubby so excitedly, he said, ya, ya that's good! He is watching the UFC fights so there's no hope of him really noticing!
> 
> DEVIL FINGERS!! (not yelling, just super excited)(I am having a hard time containing my excitement) lol


Good for you, and certainly something can't do.


----------



## davetcan

Milkman said:


> Well maybe the joke makes more sense in that case. I've never smelled human flesh burning (that's a good thing).
> 
> I was under the impression, based on comments I've heard in the context of horrific historic examples of man's inhumanity to man, that the smell was less appealing than chicken.
> 
> I'll stand corrected, but I doubt I'll be grabbing one of the shirts any time soon.


Hmmm, well I've had a hunk of molten metal drop into my boot and make a really nice hole in the top of my foot, all while sitting perched about 12 feet in the air on the back of a cement mixer. I don't remember any smell, just screaming and doing everything I could to get my work boot off. I've also blown a nice hole through two of my fingers (half circle in each finger) with an oxy-acetylene torch, I don't recall any chicken smell though. I'm thinking in Chucks case it was the cooking oil


----------



## Milkman

It's also possible that this "Chuck" as he now calls himself is really the sick love child of Big Bird and Elmo.

As rational people we have to consoder that possibility.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> It's also possible that this "Chuck" as he now calls himself is really the sick love child of Big Bird and Elmo.


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


>


Well he's doing something right, apparently


----------



## cheezyridr

davetcan said:


> Hmmm, well I've had a hunk of molten metal drop into my boot and make a really nice hole in the top of my foot/QUOTE]


when i was an apprentice, the guy i was working under was cutting a hole through a pc of steel with a torch when a blob of slag went down inside of his low-cut boot. he started hollerin and jumpin around, raisin a ruckus. i thought he was just clowing around, i laughed my ass off. i had no idea about the slag till he got his boot off and showed me the huge burned spot on his heel


----------



## davetcan

Did you ever work in London, ON, LOL. Sounds all too familiar. I was burning of the heads of a bunch of seized bolts, one of them fell inside the tongue of my work boot, it REALLY hurts *#*(


----------



## cheezyridr

this happened in aston pennsylvania. oh man, he was soooooo pissed at me for laughin. and the madder he got, the funnier it became. i thought i was getting beat up that day, but i guess he wasn't into chasing me. hahahaha


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Lola

Burns are can be one of the most painful things to happen to a human! I remember put something into hot oil on the stove and the oil splattered on the back of my left hand. I had to keep my hand in ice water continuously for 2 days. When all was said and done, I had one continuous blister over every finger and almost down to my wrist. I will never forget this incident. 

OR

When I was about 7 my brothers an I were outside in winter playing in the snow. They told me to stick my tongue on the TV antenna, which I did. I panicked when my tongue stuck and ripped the surface of my tongue off. I couldn't eat anything for a month. Even water was painful to drink. My brothers were ingenious at inflicting agony on me!


----------



## elindso

Have you taken any retributive steps to teach your psychotic brothers behavioural positive social change?

Setting fire to their hair while sleeping would be something that would get their attention.


----------



## Lola

elindso said:


> Have you taken any retributive steps to teach your psychotic brothers behavioural positive social change?
> 
> Setting fire to their hair while sleeping would be something that would get their attention.


No I have not taken steps~ I have disowned them and they me! I haven't seen one of my brothers in 30 + years! I saw him for maybe 5 minutes at my fathers funeral 4 years ago. Part and parcel of being a dysfunctional family. I don't care though! I can't change the past! It is what it is!


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Burns are can be one of the most painful things to happen to a human! I remember put something into hot oil on the stove and the oil splattered on the back of my left hand. I had to keep my hand in ice water continuously for 2 days. When all was said and done, I had one continuous blister over every finger and almost down to my wrist. I will never forget this incident.
> 
> OR
> 
> When I was about 7 my brothers an I were outside in winter playing in the snow. They told me to stick my tongue on the TV antenna, which I did. I panicked when my tongue stuck and ripped the surface of my tongue off. I couldn't eat anything for a month. Even water was painful to drink. My brothers were ingenious at inflicting agony on me!


Not that I like that you were hurt--but that you share warnings.

I once had serious burns from molten gravy that fell on my arm and splattered all over the place--I still found gravy I missed about a month later--wow did it splatter far.
It did require medical attention and I am so much more careful with gravy now.


----------



## Milkman

Since I received this guitar on Dec 18, one of our cats has started snuggling up with it every day.

It doesn't seem to matter where I put it, that's where he wants to nap.


----------



## Guest

Guess you can say that it's the 'cat's meow' now.


----------



## Milkman

I haven't told him about some of the more gross materials that have been used for guitar strings historically.

His name is Bob by the way.

I also got a new rubber ducky.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Any old words...


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Google Translate strikes again!


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


Every kid who sees this will now hate you!


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> Every kid who sees this will now hate you!


I'm sure he's not worried.


----------



## fretboard

Found these last weekend;

9/26/05 The Rolling Stones with Beck opening at Skydome. 

Technically, yes - the first time I shared a stage with the Stones...


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> Every kid who sees this will now hate you!


Wrong, most kids I know.....both big and small....would go looking for snowdrifts and Toyotas. Preferably Toyotas in snowdrifts.


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> Wrong, most kids I know.....both big and small....would go looking for snowdrifts and Toyotas. Preferably Toyotas in snowdrifts.


Good thing you didn't say Honda's. Milkman would be on you like a "chicken on a June bug".


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> Good thing you didn't say Honda's. Milkman would be on you like a "chicken on a June bug".


I'm more of a Nissan / Infiniti fanboy, but I do drive a Honda in the winter.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> Good thing you didn't say Honda's. Milkman would be on you like a "chicken on a June bug".


Honda's just aren't worth the effort. They get stuck in the tire treads.


----------



## High/Deaf

I've seen a Harley in the treads of an Accord. How far down that rabbit hole do you want to go?


----------



## Milkman

LMAO,

Given a choice between a Harley and ... well, almost anything else, almost everything else comes out ahead for me.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

Well, gentlemen, while you're going down rabbit holes in your hondas and nissans I'll be riding.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

Electraglide said:


> Well, gentlemen, while you're going down rabbit holes in your hondas and nissans I'll be riding.


I saw the front wheel in the video and said this must be a post from Electraglide, looked and confirmed! Good song; good vid!


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Check out a site that has a bunch of these...


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> I saw the front wheel in the video and said this must be a post from Electraglide, looked and confirmed! Good song; good vid!


Spearfish is out by Sturgis. Up here the ride from about Monte Creek in B.C to about Canmore is comparable. When I was in Sturgis there were maybe 100 bikes....wasn't there during bike week. B.C. and the foothills of Alberta have a lot of roads like this.


----------



## Guest




----------



## JBFairthorne

For me, the store would look much the same as it did when I walked in...A zillion righties on the wall and 2 crappy lefties. Although, the amp section might need some restocking.


----------



## Guest

have some fun this winter?


----------



## Adcandour

Cheap way to condition my fretboard.






Relax. I kicked the shit out of her.





Relax. I don't hit animals.


----------



## cheezyridr

*VLAD THE INHALER*


----------



## mhammer

I think this is funny, whether you're a Leaf fans or not.

http://www.thebeaverton.com/sports/item/2350-leafs-to-start-goalie-tarp-next-game


----------



## zontar

Variations In C Major BuxWV246 - Variations 2 (D Buxtehude)


----------



## pattste

adcandour said:


> Cheap way to condition my fretboard.


Had you been eating cheese puffs before playing?


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Just because




It's been a while.
Used to play this when jamming...


----------



## mhammer

I have access to a big database that lists all positions in the federal public service. Every now and then, you see a job title that, viewed out of context, makes you chuckle.

Two today brought a grin. One was a job at National Defense titled "dredge master", which conjures images of somebody whose job is to drop the fish fillets into the seasoned flour mixture.

The other was a position at Agriculture, titled "weed scientist". I'll let you folks conjure up the images on that one.


----------



## skilsaw

mhammer said:


> "weed scientist".


Never tried weed. Maybe I could apply to be the lab rat.


----------



## ed2000

_*Hey Mr E Glide*_, do you get bugs in your teeth from smiling ear to ear as you ride that beauty of a road? Watching that ride lowered my blood pressure 15 points


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Spearfish is out by Sturgis. Up here the ride from about Monte Creek in B.C to about Canmore is comparable. When I was in Sturgis there were maybe 100 bikes....wasn't there during bike week. B.C. and the foothills of Alberta have a lot of roads like this.



this is the road i mentioned other times. these guys are sloppy riders, so don't so much go by that. notice though, they spend 90% of the ride in 3rd gear, 2nd in the turns, and still scrape the boards. it's tighter than the video makes it seem. going down is a little more challenging than going up.


----------



## mhammer

skilsaw said:


> Never tried weed. Maybe I could apply to be the lab rat.


In the early 70's, several profs in my department, and their grad students were doing research for the Ledain Commission on non-medicinal use of cannabis (still have the report downstairs). I knew one of the students doing research and would see her bopping down the hall with her bag of government-issued pot that was used only for the lab. One day, I'm waiting for the elevator, and she comes by with a school-lunch sized clear plastic bag of pot, also waiting for the elevator. A moment later, one of my lab-partners comes by, also to wait for the elevator. He smokes, but he knew I didn't, so he turns to the grad student and asks, naively, if he could bum a smoke. She looks at me. I look at her. We both look down at the bag (which he was oblivious to), and break out laughing. Never told the guy why.


----------



## Electraglide

What a coincidence. Starting in the mid 60's I started "research" into the non-medicinal use of cannabis. Never wrote a report tho.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> this is the road i mentioned other times. these guys are sloppy riders, so don't so much go by that. notice though, they spend 90% of the ride in 3rd gear, 2nd in the turns, and still scrape the boards. it's tighter than the video makes it seem. going down is a little more challenging than going up.


I wonder how it compares to Pikes Peak.


----------



## Lola

Played Guitar Hero tonight with my sons and of course I had to be the drummer. Hot for Teacher just killed me! Playing drums was so much fun! 

My son killed Cliffs of Dover! Wow even on Guitar Hero I couldn't even keep up to this song! I sucked!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Played Guitar Hero tonight with my sons and of course I had to be the drummer. Hot for Teacher just killed me! Playing drums was so much fun!
> 
> My son killed Cliffs of Dover! Wow even on Guitar Hero I couldn't even keep up to this song! I sucked!


Well, Guitar Hero is nothing like actually playing the guitar.

That doesn't mean it can't be fun, but the drums are closer tot he real thing, maybe.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I tried guitar hero twice. I was terrible. It's easier to actually play guitar.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


My son has my sense of humor and so do the grand daughters. When the 4 of us were together at xmas the wife just sat there and shook her head.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I say proud...


----------



## Lola

Came home from work and got busy! I have had some collectors edition of Guitar World with Angus on it! Just gorgeous might I add! Just him with his uniform on and his black SG! It just pops behind right behind white matting!

On the other wall I have a huge picture of a very handsome, young and so very cute Eddie Van Halen! Gorgeous! I have a collectors edition of them back in the early days when they were so young! I framed this too and had to put it on the wall!

This room is my safe little haven away from the maddening world! It has everything in it to make me realize how lucky I am to have this luxury and be just so damned happy! I meet many unhappy people on a daily basis!

I am the queen of my own castle!


----------



## Lola

I will post some pictures!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

I just finished watching Sunshine Superman! Comparable to the story of Icarus in Greek Mythology!


----------



## zontar

Hmm Superman lost his parents too--when Krypton blew up--but depending on the version he still can learn from them as holograms or other projections.

I know that's not what Lola was talking about.


----------



## Lola

Sunshine Superman confirmed my beliefs in going after my dreams. It's full of some life affirming shit!


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> this is the road i mentioned other times. these guys are sloppy riders, so don't so much go by that. notice though, they spend 90% of the ride in 3rd gear, 2nd in the turns, and still scrape the boards. it's tighter than the video makes it seem. going down is a little more challenging than going up.


Nothing against the Tail of The Dragon but this is part of my riding area. 




Anarchist Mtn. might not have as many sharp twists as The Dragon but it's hiway speeds and in the summer can be 45' C or so. Lot of fun to come down especially when you're in top gear and there's a B-train behind you and on some of the curves scraping the pegs.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Sunshine Superman confirmed my beliefs in going after my dreams.






I don't think she's talking about this either.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Scotty

laristotle said:


>


Had two of these. First one was adopted. Fast as lightning and super obedient. Was a great family dog, so we got another...from a breeder. Don't ever take a "returned" dog from a breeder...IT WENT BACK. It should have come with the Devo hat cause it was THAT retarded.


----------



## Guest




----------



## brimc76

laristotle said:


>


It's also the one I used to tell my daughter I took to school.


----------



## greco

brimc76 said:


> It's also the one I used to tell my daughter I took to school.


Now you can show her an actual pic of you on your way to school! 
She will be so impressed...LOL...%h(*&


----------



## Guitar101

You can joke about it if you like but I really did walk a long way to school in the cold freezing weather. Nothing but a tee shirt and uphill both ways. Brrrr, I even hate to think about it.


----------



## pattste

greco said:


> Now you can show her an actual pic of you on your way to school!


I recognize @brimc76 with Brian Williams.


----------



## Lola

What do you call a female man cave? I have heard of Chick Pit!


----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur

Lola said:


> What do you call a female man cave? I have heard of Chick Pit!


A vagina ffs, what else do you call it? 
Oh, you're talking about your music room, nevermind.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> What do you call a female man cave? I have heard of Chick Pit!











Chick pit. And if it was female it wouldn't be a man cave it would be the kitchen.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## JBFairthorne

This picture makes me wonder what was MORE unusual than the fire on a sidewalk 10 feet from him that the guy is looking UP at.


----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur

Vlad the Inhaler


----------



## Steadfastly

The NHL has "gone country". 

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=798897&navid=DL|NHL|home


----------



## dodgechargerfan

zontar said:


>


I got one of those for Christmas from the kids.

It's just a toy, but it's a fun toy.

The wood grain and decorations on the box are printed on paper and its wrapped and pasted on.
The nut and bridge are bolts. Kinda cool actually.
It's got a piezo pickup and there's no volume or tone control.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

dodgechargerfan said:


> I got one of those for Christmas from the kids.
> 
> It's just a toy, but it's a fun toy.
> 
> The wood grain and decorations on the box are printed on paper and its wrapped and pasted on.
> The nut and bridge are bolts. Kinda cool actually.
> It's got a piezo pickup and there's no volume or tone control.


I got one as well, in fact I posted about it on this site.
It is fun.
Some higher quality cigarbox guitars use bolts as well.
That picture is from online.
I did post pictures of mine though.


----------



## Lola

Been watching vids about crows and how intelligent they are! So interesting!


----------



## skilsaw

Slept in this morning,
Read all the latest traffic on the Canadian Guitar Forum.
Guess it is time to play my guitar.
And it isn't even the Weekend yet!
Life is good.


----------



## vadsy

Started out listening to Motorhead, ended up here...


----------



## Electraglide

Got in the truck this morning and turned on satellite radio to this




Time to rock.


----------



## Scotty

taking a break...my new amp finally showed. My ears hurt already. no cops yet


----------



## Lola

My weekend started this morning! My day off! 7 o'clock I picked my guitar after the usual mundane household chores! The weekend is here! I even went for a quick 20 minute walk to night! Just felt a little energetic. I put on Play ball on my phone and proceeded to have a great time just walking in the dark! It's really freezing out tonight! Bundled up but to no avail. It was nice just to catch some fresh air though!


----------



## Lola

Scotty said:


> taking a break...my new amp finally showed. My ears hurt already. no cops yet


Ohhhhhhhhh I am loving this! lmao! Good for you! Rock the night away! I am doing just that!


----------



## zontar

In Russia we only had two TV channels: Channel One was propaganda, Channel Two consisted of a KGB officer telling you: “Turn back at once to Channel One"


----------



## davetcan

Some reporters are really gullible but the editor should have caught it


----------



## Adcandour

davetcan said:


> Some reporters are really gullible but the editor should have caught it


Classic.


----------



## davetcan

adcandour said:


> Classic.


I can just imagine him giving that name to the reporter while shovelling all that snow, LOL.


----------



## Adcandour

davetcan said:


> I can just imagine him giving that name to the reporter while shovelling all that snow, LOL.


The only way I could do it with a straight face, is if it was frozen.


----------



## davetcan

adcandour said:


> The only way I could do it with a straight face, is if it was frozen.


He probably had to spell it


----------



## cheezyridr

reminds me of something i did once. i called my boss one day while i was off. when the receptionist answered "delcard associates, julie speaking, how may i direct your call?" i asked "can i speak to mike in the shop?" she asked who was calling. i thought she should recognize my voice, so as a joke, i said "it's buster hymen from longshaft penetration company". i expected to hear "very funny paul, please hold" except i didn't. when my boss got on the phone he said " i wasn't in my office, and they had to page me. julie announced that on the intercom and the entire company is doubled over laughing right now. she wants to kill you."


----------



## zontar




----------



## Xelebes

Doobeedoo


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Guest

The middle N/S street should read Desolation Blvd.


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> The middle N/S street should read Desolation Blvd.


LOL, I think the guy was more into Dylan than The Sweet


----------



## Guest

Aye! Didn't think of that.


----------



## Electraglide

davetcan said:


>


Where do Penicillin Penny and Amphetamine Annie hang out?


----------



## davetcan

Electraglide said:


> Where do Penicillin Penny and Amphetamine Annie hang out?


damn, I guess they missed the Sunset Strip


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Where do Penicillin Penny and Amphetamine Annie hang out?


At the freakers hall, from across the pond ?


----------



## Lola

Did anyone watch the X Files tonight? It just so bizarre! I was into practicing! I made a big deal out of the fact that we HAD to watch this! Had to go keep Hubby company! I was so surprised I could sit for an hour an watch it! I was dying inside though to leave and play Shot down in flames! I am just starting to learn it! It's such an amazing song1! now I am watching this on my laptop!

This is what the Big Bang Theory is like! It's the new Friends!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## davetcan

A simpler time.


----------



## butterknucket

Do not be quick to anger, for anger lodges in the bosom of fools.


----------



## Guest

Holding a grudge is letting someone live rent free in your head.


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> Did anyone watch the X Files tonight? It just so bizarre! I was into practicing! I made a big deal out of the fact that we HAD to watch this! Had to go keep Hubby company! I was so surprised I could sit for an hour an watch it! I was dying inside though to leave and play Shot down in flames! I am just starting to learn it! It's such an amazing song1! now I am watching this on my laptop!
> 
> This is what the Big Bang Theory is like! It's the new Friends!


Dammit...I missed it!! I loved the original series

Shot down in flames...thought you were talking the Santers version for a second...great and largely forgotten early 80's rock right there. Not as heavy as AC DC, but good stuff nonetheless


----------



## Guest

I remember Rick. Met him during my highschool days at a talent show.
He did a rippin' version of Eruption then.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Lola

The X Files tonight was a continuation of last night! I get sucked right into! Tonight was really twisted! So bizarre! It was shit that nightmares are made of!

I was in my teens when I heard this! Rick Santers that is! I loved it! Rock n' roll so simple but still so vital still! This is a great song!


----------



## Lola

Sulphur that was very cool! Wow! Took me by surprise! Here, I thought it was going to be some band but you surprised the hell out of me! That was ultra cool!


----------



## Lola

I don't remember if I already mentioned this Scotty but I have to say I really like your avatar! Cool in so many ways!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> I don't remember if I already mentioned this Scotty but I have to say I really like your avatar! Cool in so many ways!


Thanks however I cannot take credit for the creativity. The ad always spoke to me and when I was trying to be clever with a good avatar, the image came back to me. To me it speaks of how I (and many of us) feel about listening to and playing music. Moved, blown away, lost in it....whomever thought up that ad was brilliant.


----------



## Lola

Question of the day!!

What is your hypothesis on Zebra having stripes? Is it camouflage? What is it?


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> Question of the day!!
> 
> What is your hypothesis on Zebra having stripes? Is it camouflage? What is it?


Punk ponies?


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> Question of the day!!
> 
> What is your hypothesis on Zebra having stripes? Is it camouflage? What is it?


So Safari buses don't run them over?


----------



## greco

To deter insects


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Question of the day!!
> 
> What is your hypothesis on Zebra having stripes? Is it camouflage? What is it?


----------



## davetcan

Primarily so that the Beatles could use a Zebra Crossing on the cover of Abbey Road.


----------



## Electraglide

Scotty said:


> Thanks however I cannot take credit for the creativity. The ad always spoke to me and when I was trying to be clever with a good avatar, the image came back to me. To me it speaks of how I (and many of us) feel about listening to and playing music. Moved, blown away, lost in it....whomever thought up that ad was brilliant.


That's on the Maxel vhs cleaning tape I have.




Sort of like Pink from The Wall. Have you become comfortably numb yet.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Question of the day!!
> 
> What is your hypothesis on Zebra having stripes? Is it camouflage? What is it?


Lines to aid in cutting steaks and ribs.


----------



## Scotty

Electraglide said:


> That's on the Maxel vhs cleaning tape I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like Pink from The Wall. Have you become comfortably numb yet.


Oh, there has been lots of Floyd...some enhanced.
Actually, that photo was the epitome of the Momentary Lapse concert


----------



## Electraglide

Scotty said:


> Oh, there has been lots of Floyd...some enhanced.
> Actually, that photo was the epitome of the Momentary Lapse concert


I mentioned the Maxell one because I just cleaned the heads of the VCR yesterday.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

The desperate man in the hat crawled out of the desert and placed his last three lemons on the train track.
He died of thirst.


----------



## skilsaw

dodgechargerfan said:


> The desperate man in the hat crawled out of the desert and placed his last three lemons on the train track.
> He died of thirst.


Wow, man, so true! Touched by God! Dude, do you write poetry?
Roll me one of what you smoke'n


----------



## davetcan




----------



## dodgechargerfan

skilsaw said:


> Wow, man, so true! Touched by God! Dude, do you write poetry?
> Roll me one of what you smoke'n


I'm the furthest thing from a poet. LOL!

That thought popped into my head a couple weeks ago. Completely at random.

I wrote it down so that I wouldn't forget it. Then I let it bounce around my head to see if I could figure out what it meant.
I'm still not sure.

I tried to remove the hat from the idea because I have no idea why the guy is wearing it in the first place, but the idea felt less complete whenever I took it out. I also changed the number of lemons from two to three to escape the reference to his balls. Not that that wouldn't work too, but it's not the original intent of the thought.

I don't smoke at all. I kinda wish I did because then it might help explain this.


----------



## Guest

Well, might as well go ahead and squeeze 'em then.


----------



## skilsaw

dodgechargerfan said:


> I'm the furthest thing from a poet. LOL!
> That thought popped into my head a couple weeks ago. Completely at random.
> I wrote it down so that I wouldn't forget it. Then I let it bounce around my head to see if I could figure out what it meant.
> I'm still not sure.
> I tried to remove the hat from the idea because I have no idea why the guy is wearing it in the first place, but the idea felt less complete whenever I took it out. I also changed the number of lemons from two to three to escape the reference to his balls. Not that that wouldn't work too, but it's not the original intent of the thought.
> I don't smoke at all. I kinda wish I did because then it might help explain this.


Philosopher too! Maybe the only one on Guitar Forum. Or should we call it Guitar Phorum?


----------



## Guest

There's a song there somewhere.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> There's a song there somewhere.


A Philosophers Song. Funny you should say that.




By the way, is this a me me?


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> I remember Rick. Met him during my highschool days at a talent show.
> He did a rippin' version of Eruption then.


Rick Santers...

I was trying to remember his name the other day...
Thanks.


----------



## High/Deaf

Posted this in a restricted thread, thought I'd put it here too. Competition for Trump?


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


Great idea, just not in puke green!


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

Had so much fun at rehearsal last night! Unbeknown to me, the bass player recorder 45 minutes of us playing. For me personally, there is room for improvement! I can hear where I was off beat! I did some blues improve and didn't sound too bad. I was actually pleasantly surprised! I gave the music some room to breathe with rests from my playing and my bending was not bad at all. We actually sounded okay! I can definitely see where I have to fine tune! That's why they call it practice though! lol


----------



## zontar

Sometimes those recordings are fun to listen to--sometimes not--sometimes both--at the same time.


----------



## Guest

Definitely a good tool to know what areas you need to work on.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Lola

What a shit night! I came home all set to watch the X Files! I thought they were on tonight because they were on Sunday and Monday last week when it first aired! My friend text me back and said it wasn't on tonight! So I didn't think anymore about it! Then my son came running into the room and said the X Files was on TV! I was psyched and ready to go! Then we're waiting and looking at the TV in anticipation and my son's girlfriend got the wrong night as well. Tomorrow night at 8 oclock!

I am thinking I want to add some more excitement to my life! I am going to try rock climbing! The rec center in our area has a nice rock climbing wall! It's a different adventure all together! Need to add something a little different to life!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I am going to try rock climbing!


So easy a baby could do it.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## JBFairthorne

Seriously...why is there NO SAFETY HARNESS on that baby. F-ing ridiculous.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> What a shit night! I came home all set to watch the X Files! I thought they were on tonight because they were on Sunday and Monday last week when it first aired! My friend text me back and said it wasn't on tonight! So I didn't think anymore about it! Then my son came running into the room and said the X Files was on TV! I was psyched and ready to go! Then we're waiting and looking at the TV in anticipation and my son's girlfriend got the wrong night as well. Tomorrow night at 8 oclock!
> 
> I am thinking I want to add some more excitement to my life! I am going to try rock climbing! The rec center in our area has a nice rock climbing wall! It's a different adventure all together! Need to add something a little different to life!


Buy a motorcycle.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> So easy a baby could do it.


Let's see if it bounces.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Let's see if it bounces.


You're thinking Bumbles.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> You're thinking Bumbles.


Nope, babies.


----------



## zontar

Nobody...


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> Nobody...


Knows…


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Guest

What ..


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Had so much fun at rehearsal last night! Unbeknown to me, the bass player recorder 45 minutes of us playing. For me personally, there is room for improvement! I can hear where I was off beat! I did some blues improve and didn't sound too bad. I was actually pleasantly surprised! I gave the music some room to breathe with rests from my playing and my bending was not bad at all. We actually sounded okay! I can definitely see where I have to fine tune! That's why they call it practice though! lol


we were right on the other side of the wall from you, i think. not bad, i thought - if that was actually you guys.



zontar said:


> Nobody...





bzrkrage said:


> Knows…


the trouble i've seen....


----------



## Lola

Sometimes you can go by with what you think you know! I couldn't for the life of me figure out why Rebel Rebel by Bowie sucked. I have been playing it not quite right~ I added an extra note from what I thought I heard! I was so wrong! That one extra note broke the song! By subtracting it makes all the difference in the world. Now it sounds tighter. Such a simple song but so much fun!

Cheezy you were in studio 9, we were in 5. Do you remember what we were playing when you heard us? I don't think that's possible though with the way the studios are set up!


----------



## cheezyridr

i heard rebel rebel, and i think a livin after midnite that was cut short just before the solo. did you hear those guys in the studio near grant's office? they were so loud you could hear them outside on the street!


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i heard rebel rebel, and i think a livin after midnite that was cut short just before the solo. did you hear those guys in the studio near grant's office? they were so loud you could hear them outside on the street!


Yes, that was us! Rebel rebel sucked because of the singer. It was a the keyboard player doing a spoof on someone. The singer lost it on Living after! It was fun but we sort of sucked! 

Those guys besides Grant's office were too loud! I can't imagine living in one of the apartments in that building!


----------



## Guest

Name that song.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Name that song.


Is that Geddy Lee?


----------



## Guest

Aye. That's him.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Aye. That's him.


I didn't know that. He's the guy in the middle right? What's the song?


----------



## Guest

Let's give it a bit of time.
I'd like to see how Canadian this forum is. lol.


----------



## Hamstrung

laristotle said:


> Let's give it a bit of time.
> I'd like to see how Canadian this forum is. lol.


Take off eh!


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


> Take off eh!


Hoser!


----------



## Lola

Strange brew! Eh? Ya hoser! lol


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Hoser!


They drank lousy beer.


----------



## Guest

as long as it's wet n' alcoholic. lol.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I remember listening to that album a zillion times when I was about 10 ish. Album was great. The movie, strange brew, was brutal.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> Name that song.


It looks like they have Getty tied up with his hands behind his back.


----------



## JBFairthorne

How can you be Canadian and NOT know it's GeDDy? lol


----------



## Guest

Growing up, I lived five minutes from Bluffers Park, the filming location of this scene.
My friends and I happen to ride our bikes down there on one of the days during filming.
The buildings are superimposed into the film. Casa Loma (left), Hearn Power Staion (cntr)
and the R. C. Harris Water Treatment Plant (right).


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle, i took my recumbent bike down brimley road *once. *holy smokes! i made it to 52 mph on a short wheelbase recumbent that had a 16" front wheel. freekin scary! and that was with lots of braking to keep me from going plaid. (rick moranis again) 
the trip back up that hill pushing the bike was brutal, even though i was in good shape back then. my calves burned for 2 days! hahahaha



oh and for the record i knew the answer to earlier. that was big in the states for a while too.
you could get 2nd city and fernwood on public access sometimes.


----------



## Guest

Going plaid's for sissies. lol.


----------



## Lola




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## jb welder

Seeing as SCTV came up, here's my hero.


----------



## pattste

laristotle said:


> Name that song.


Tears Are Not Enough - Northern Lights ?


----------



## davetcan




----------



## bzrkrage

jb welder said:


> Seeing as SCTV came up, here's my hero.


What the hell was that?
What did I just watch? Candy was awesome btw.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> as long as it's wet n' alcoholic. lol.


Sounds like my second wife.


----------



## Lola

Uncle Buck = John Candy = hilarious!


----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> What the hell was that?
> What did I just watch? Candy was awesome btw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


A bad acid trip! LOL


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> Uncle Buck = John Candy = hilarious!


Candy was a funny, funny guy


----------



## Kenmac

cheezyridr said:


> laristotle, i took my recumbent bike down brimley road *once. *holy smokes! i made it to 52 mph on a short wheelbase recumbent that had a 16" front wheel. freekin scary! and that was with lots of braking to keep me from going plaid. (rick moranis again)
> the trip back up that hill pushing the bike was brutal, even though i was in good shape back then. my calves burned for 2 days! hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> oh and for the record i knew the answer to earlier. that was big in the states for a while too.
> you could get 2nd city and fernwood on public access sometimes.


Yeah I've been down that hill a few times on my bike in the past. Walking up the hill, as you say, is brutal. At the top of the hill there's a motel called "Hav-A-Nap" and you feel like doing just that!


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205298674776157


----------



## jb welder

das auto


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> das auto


Punchbuggy!!!!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## JBFairthorne

Electraglide said:


> Punchbuggy!!!!


I remember playing this often as a teen. Every now and then you would see one and give yer buddy a shot. THEN I played this when I visited Southern California for the 1st time...we were black and blue...they were everywhere. I had no idea how many old relics there were in every day traffic there.


----------



## Lola

I don't like the new Leaf logo! It's damned ugly!


----------



## ed2000

Don't know if it's the torque or the music???? Eddie likey.


----------



## Electraglide

ed2000 said:


> Don't know if it's the torque or the music???? Eddie likey.


Screw the music. I want to hear the trucks. Horsepower and torque vs acdc,,,,,,acdc loses everytime. No question about that.


----------



## Electraglide

Doin' it old school.


----------



## Hamstrung

I should have been an accountant, then I'd get to ride around in helicopters all day!


----------



## Electraglide

Hamstrung said:


> I should have been an accountant, then I'd get to ride around in helicopters all day!


I'll have to ask the wife if the company she works for is buying a helicopter.


----------



## Lola

Feeling very sad realizing that I don't have a lot of time left on this earth and will never be the guitar player that I dream about being. This is not a good situation! I need to snap out of this now!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Feeling very sad realizing that I don't have a lot of time left on this earth and will never be the guitar player that I dream about being. This is not a good situation! I need to snap out of this now!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I need to snap out of this now!


Are you having fun playing what you know now?
Is it better than where you were a year ago?
Ask yourself the same question in a year.







feel better?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Are you having fun playing what you know now?
> Is it better than where you were a year ago?
> Ask yourself the same question in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel better?


Yes I am having so much fun! I just wish I could play some of my guitar hero's solos! The verse, choruses and bridges are no problem. That's eating at me big time! I see these teenagers on You tube rip off some my guitar hero solos with ease! I am having a helluva time with one in particular. That to me is just plain depressing!


----------



## zontar

It was a Hofner Beatle bass type thing that Moon was holding in the picture I saw.


----------



## skilsaw

Lola said:


> Feeling very sad realizing that I don't have a lot of time left on this earth and will never be the guitar player that I dream about being. This is not a good situation! I need to snap out of this now!


 Don't worry. Start listening to Deepak Chopra, and Oprah. This isn't the end. All you have to do is take your guitars with you. Just don't be cremated. That would make them hard to play.


----------



## Guest

photobomb! lol.


----------



## Lola

Snapped out of it! Today is a fresh start, going to work and have a Tim Horton's in my hand with a touch of non alcoholic Bailey's Irish Cream! Where would we be without Tim's?

Going to set up a more structured practice schedule for myself! Make myself write down every exercise that is pertinent to the songs I am currently playing and also learning my modes! Structure makes everything better!


----------



## Hamstrung

Lola said:


> Snapped out of it! Today is a fresh start, going to work and have a Tim Horton's in my hand with a touch of non alcoholic Bailey's Irish Cream! Where would we be without Tim's?
> 
> Going to set up a more structured practice schedule for myself! Make myself write down every exercise that is pertinent to the songs I am currently playing and also learning my modes! Structure makes everything better!


It's easy to get down on yourself for not being at the level of your heroes. I've been to "Guitar Workshop Plus" a few times. You spend a week immersed in all things guitar! After seeing all the faculty concerts and the guest artist concerts I started to feel really depressed that I'd never live long enough to get "that" good. Then I came to realize I'm not there to get "that" good, I'm there to get better than "I" was when I started. A much healthier frame of mind. Keep plugging away and enjoy the moment!


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> Snapped out of it!!


I laughed when I heard of the "Winter Blues" (coming here from Oz), but it does happen.
so, hang in there lil' camper! We'll conquer " the blues" (that mountain) , together!
(quote Booger from "Better Off Dead")


----------



## Lola

I worried about the fact that I may not have enough time to get as good as I want! I have to be in "now" moment and not let my mind wonder! 

I think the sheer power of enthusiasm and excitement is what keeps me going! At work all day just thinking about getting home and playing. Made some mistakes at work because I was so focused on my guitar!

and........................

here I am on the forum yapping away! lol got love it!

I think too that it's your empathetic feelings in your replies! You ppl know where I am coming from!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Snapped out of it! Today is a fresh start, going to work and have a Tim Horton's in my hand with a touch of non alcoholic Bailey's Irish Cream! Where would we be without Tim's?
> 
> Going to set up a more structured practice schedule for myself! Make myself write down every exercise that is pertinent to the songs I am currently playing and also learning my modes! Structure makes everything better!


Without tim's you'd be drinking proper coffee.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Without tim's you'd be drinking proper coffee.


lol

This is absolutely hysterical! Canadian comic Derek Edwards!


----------



## Lola

Good morning. So nice to be able to sleep in on a day off. My husband probably has my agenda booked for the day. He does that often and I hate it! We always have something to do.

Actually am thinking of starting another wall dedicated to Black Sabbath in my studio/bedroom.

Or maybe not!

I have a beautiful wall hanging my friend made for me of Angus. If you can believe this she actually crocheted a wall hanging of him. I will get some pictures up! It's actually pretty incredible!


----------



## Lola

This article is by Tom Hess! I don't really like him! He is a snake oil salesman! However, he has some very valid points which I can relate to!


Are you musically frustrated with yourself? Are you not the musician that you want to be? Or not as good as you could be or should be? Do you look with envy at other musicians who are doing what you wish you could be doing? Does reaching your greatest musical goals seem out of reach?

I think just about everyone has had these thoughts go through their mind from time to time. Fortunately, you are not alone and there are things you can do to combat the negativity of frustration. Many of the great masters of music have been frustrated at times with their own musical abilities. I've provided four (4) examples from famous classical composers:

1*.* Ludwig von Beethoven (1770-1827) worked for long periods of time on his compositions before completing them. He revised his pieces over and over again, reworking them, doubting his original efforts. This was almost unheard of in Beethoven's time. Many of you may already know that Beethoven gradually became deaf later in his life. Because of this, Beethoven quit performing as a pianist in 1814 (13 years before his death). 

2. Johannes Brahms (1833-1897) was so frustrated with his songwriting abilities that he spent twenty-one (21) years composing his first symphony! He felt as if he could never compose a symphony as well as Beethoven. Brahms kept starting over with his symphony, revising it, abandoning it, starting over, reworking it, etc.

3. Gustav Mahler (1860-1911) (master of symphonies), revised his symphonies and other works after having doubts about what he had composed originally. Mahler kept revising his works until his death. It must have been frustrating to keep revising pieces that were already published.

4. Jean Sibelius (1865-1957) actually stopped composing for about 30 years because he felt that he had run out of new musical ideas. He doubted his abilities to compose anything worthwhile at the height of his popularity. He worked on writing new songs for those 30 or so years, sketching his ideas during the day and throwing them away every time. That is some very serious frustration!

Beethoven began composing again in 1817. Many of his most important compositions are from this last period in his life. Beethoven broke new ground and had done things never before done in music once he began working again. Had he continued to let the frustrations of his deafness paralyze him musically, Beethoven would not be as highly regarded as he is to this day.

After the twenty-one (21) period of composing his first symphony, Brahms felt relieved. The shadow of Beethoven was lifted enough to allow Brahms to move forward. He finally found a way to move on and deal with his frustrations. He completed his next symphony in less than one year.

Frustration can be help you or hurt you depending on how you deal with it. As you can see, Beethoven and Brahms eventually found positive ways to deal with their frustration and overcame it. Unfortunately, Sibelius never did. He is perhaps the most extreme example of a person who let frustration destroy him musically. Sadly, he died without finishing any substantial music compositions during the last 30 years of his life!

When I was a teenager, some friends of mine (all guitar players) and I went to see Yngwie Malmsteen perform in Chicago. After the concert had finished, some of my friends made comments about how they felt depressed after hearing Yngwie and that they just wanted to quit playing guitar completely. We were all young and knew how much better Yngwie was as a musician than we were. The main difference between their reaction and mine was they let their awe for Yngwie frustrate them to the point of feeling hopeless in their efforts to become better players. Many of my friends stopped playing their guitars for several days, one of them actually did quit completely.

My reaction to the event was quite different. I used my awe for Yngwie as a massive positive inspiring force. I was so inspired that I went straight home and practiced through the night until I couldn't keep my eyes open any longer.

The point here is not to seek to avoid frustration, but to use it to your advantage. I have always turned my own musical frustrations as the biggest source of motivation. I was always looking for other players to jam with that were better than I was. Of course that was easy to do when I was a beginner and became increasingly more difficult over the years that followed. I got a lot out of those experiences.

In a past article I wrote on persevering as a musician, I wrote of the importance of believing in yourself and not giving up. I don't want to be too redundant here, but those points are worth mentioning briefly again.



Achieve Your Guitar Playing Goals
Find out how to reach your guitar
goals faster and more effectively.
Too often players don't ever reach their own potential because they feel they couldn't measure up to other players or their own expectations. Why compare yourself to others. Does it really matter if you are, or are not, as good as someone else? Of course not. Music should not be thought of as a competitive sport. It is, and should be, an art. All that really matters is how well you are able to express yourself. Therefore the only question should be this: Do you currently have the skills to express yourself fully in music?

As much as I have never liked or respected Nirvana's singer/songwriter/guitarist Kurt Cobain, I must admit that he was able to express himself fairly well. Despite the fact that Kurt's musical skills were primitive and very limited, one could hear his personality come through his music. It didn't matter that he was not a good guitarist. It didn't matter that his knowledge of music theory was probably close to zero. It also didn't matter that he played out of tune and had an absolutely sloppy guitar technique. Fortunately for him, what he wanted to express didn't require any of the skills that most musicians generally consider to be good and necessary. Had Kurt wanted to express anything more significant or complex he would have been extremely frustrated because he didn't have a lot of musicianship skills beyond what could be heard in his music. So in the end, it worked out well for him and my guess is that he probably wasn't very frustrated with himself musically because he wasn't trying to become a better guitarist, songwriter or singer than anyone else. He didn't make those types of comparisons between himself and the rest of the music world.

This is, in my opinion, the only significant thing to that we can all follow. Of course Kurt Cobain's approach to not caring about those comparisons is certainly not a new idea, countless others before and after him have also done so. He is used here as an example because almost everyone during our time knows him.

In my own life, the thought of quitting guitar early on did occur in my mind (although never very seriously). As a teenager, I too was frustrated when I thought I may never become a virtuoso guitarist (like Yngwie or Jason Becker) and may never become a master composer (like Bach or Chopin). When I stopped trying to compete with everyone else and made new goals of self-expression, everything changed. I stopped making comparisons to other guitarists, composers and songwriters, because with my new goal, those comparisons did little or nothing to serve my new quest to simply express myself fully through music. I felt liberated from the burden of having to compete with the rest of the world. Beginning in the early 1990s, my only focus was on gaining more of the skills, tools, etc. that I would need to express what I had inside me.


----------



## Lola

Perseverance and Passion! These two characteristics are my saving grace!


In the words of Tom Hess which has great meaning to me!


What does all of this mean for you? It means that you can achieve great things if you have the passion in your heart for music and if you have the perseverance to learn and practice each day. It will take a long time, but it is well worth it. Each of you has basically the same potential as everyone else to accomplish great things. Don't wait for some natural abilities to take you where you want to be though. You must believe that you can do it only if you work hard and long. If you believe in this concept and believe in yourself positive things can and will happen!


----------



## zontar

If a man speaks in the forest and there is no woman to hear him, is he still wrong?


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> If a man speaks in the forest and there is no woman to hear him, is he still wrong?


Does he care?


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Perseverance and Passion! These two characteristics are my saving grace!
> 
> 
> In the words of Tom Hess which has great meaning to me!
> 
> 
> What does all of this mean for you? It means that you can achieve great things if you have the passion in your heart for music and if you have the perseverance to learn and practice each day. It will take a long time, but it is well worth it. Each of you has basically the same potential as everyone else to accomplish great things. Don't wait for some natural abilities to take you where you want to be though. You must believe that you can do it only if you work hard and long. If you believe in this concept and believe in yourself positive things can and will happen!


I gave up on that a long time ago but if it works for you, fine.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Does he care?


No.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> No.


And you're right.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> And you're right.


I don't care...


----------



## Lola

It looks like some of us are night owls! I can't sleep at all! This truly sucks! 3:21 am! Go back to vids on You tube!


----------



## zontar

Different timezone--not as late here.


----------



## Guest

For all those men who say, "Why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free?"
Here's an update for you: Nowadays 80% of women are against marriage. Why?
Because women realize it's not worth buying an entire pig just to get a little sausage.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> For all those men who say, "Why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free?"
> Here's an update for you: Nowadays 80% of women are against marriage. Why?
> Because women realize it's not worth buying an entire pig just to get a little sausage.


Sometimes we do revisit our past life! Don't think I would of gotten married either!

The only regret I have is not going to university for music! Shoulda, woulda, coulda,!


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> The only regret I have is not going to university for music! Shoulda, woulda, coulda,!


All that matters is that you are on the path now. Enjoy the now. 

If you never look behind you, your troubles should be true. (Supertramp I think)


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

I love this big rig! It's friggin' gorgeous! I would absolutely love a ride in this!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> The only regret I have is not going to university for music! Shoulda, woulda, coulda,!


Still can. You're young enough.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Still can. You're young enough.


I need the luxury of having some extra $! Maybe I could do something online!


----------



## Lola

Did any of you ever watch this show?


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

I hope I can still play at 81!


----------



## zontar

Not many Assistant coaches have ever had their own hockey card--not counting ones from when they were players--which this sort of is, and sort of isn't.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> Did any of you ever watch this show?


Religiously.


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> Religiously.


I loved the show! All very stereotypical but so funny! Some people I know are extremely offended by this show! I know a few staunch feminists who are absolutely mortified when I tell them I watch and love this show!


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> I loved the show! All very stereotypical but so funny! Some people I know are extremely offended by this show! I know a few staunch feminists who are absolutely mortified when I tell them I watch and love this show!


What, with a successful female banker and a bumbling male shoe salesman, LOL. The original cast was superb without any weak links. I was never a big fan of Steve's replacement but the show was still good.

Low brow humour without a doubt, but extremely funny at the same time. I can bounce from this to "Yes, Minister" with ease and appreciate both for what they are.


----------



## skilsaw

The person with the South Asian accent from Windows Technical Support just called me. My answer to their first question was, "Do you know where my hand is right now?" The more they tried to follow their "We have found a problem on your computer script." the more I stuck to my psycho sexual pervert phone sex talk. I knew I had finally cracked the ice when they asked, "Where is your wife?" It was hard not to laugh out loud, but I kept going, getting worse, every time they paused for me to answer their computer related questions. I felt really dirty when I told them what I wanted them to do to me. That was when they finally hung up.

I don't know if I should be proud of my vivid imagination or disgusted because I am such a sick puppy.
I wonder how long it will be before they call me back.


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> I hope I can still play at 81!


Me too! I'm going to hang onto it until they pry it from my cold, stiff fingers


----------



## Electraglide

skilsaw said:


> The person with the South Asian accent from Windows Technical Support just called me. My answer to their first question was, "Do you know where my hand is right now?" The more they tried to follow their "We have found a problem on your computer script." the more I stuck to my psycho sexual pervert phone sex talk. I knew I had finally cracked the ice when they asked, "Where is your wife?" It was hard not to laugh out loud, but I kept going, getting worse, every time they paused for me to answer their computer related questions. I felt really dirty when I told them what I wanted them to do to me. That was when they finally hung up.
> 
> I don't know if I should be proud of my vivid imagination or disgusted because I am such a sick puppy.
> I wonder how long it will be before they call me back.


''Microsoft support call released and goes viral.''. You could be the next youtube audio star and the gov't will want to talk to you.


----------



## cheezyridr

you guys (and gals) will probably like this


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> you guys (and gals) will probably like this


Made me laugh too loud and wake people up...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Made me laugh too loud and wake people up...


Did milk come out your nose?


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Did milk come out your nose?


Fortunately I wasn't drinking anything at the time...


----------



## cheezyridr

hey this is pretty cool right here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_Witches










you wanna talk about balls? these ladies had HUGE balls. in the hallowed halls of crazy mofos throughout history, they have secured a place.


----------



## zontar

*The only winner in the War of 1812 was Tchaikovsky.*


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> *The only winner in the War of 1812 was Tchaikovsky.*


I believe "Canada" beat the states on that one didn't they?


----------



## skilsaw

Electraglide said:


> I believe "Canada" beat the states on that one didn't they?


 All I remember from my history class 50 years ago was that the Americans came up and burned a few buildings in Toronto and the Canadians (British) burned a few buildings in Washington. I can't remember who burned who first. The only other fact I remember is that Laura Secord was involved and that is when she invented Chocolates.


----------



## Electraglide

skilsaw said:


> All I remember from my history class 50 years ago was that the Americans came up and burned a few buildings in Toronto and the Canadians (British) burned a few buildings in Washington. I can't remember who burned who first. The only other fact I remember is that Laura Secord was involved and that is when she invented Chocolates.


Sounds about right. The americans took toronto and then gave it back.....go figure. If I remember correctly they tried to invade Victoria but got kicked out. I think there is something at the museum about that.


----------



## skilsaw

Electraglide said:


> If I remember correctly they tried to invade Victoria but got kicked out.


Locally know as "The Pig War" Both British and Americans settled on San Juan Island before its status as Canada or the US was clearly established. Somebodies pig invaded the neighbor's farm. I think the neighbor ate the pig. It became an international incident. But I may have it all wrong. I did make a mistake once.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Guitar101

davetcan said:


>


If that was me walking by, I'd be wondering what that long silver pole was behind the hedge.


----------



## sulphur

A baby raven...


----------



## davetcan

Guitar101 said:


> If that was me walking by, I'd be wondering what that long silver pole was behind the hedge.


I'd have a strange urge to set up a trip wire.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Scotty

butterknucket said:


>


And Robin went home alone....again


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## butterknucket

bzrkrage said:


> Sent from my Other Brain


Something tells me two heads can't run that many cabinets.


----------



## Lola

OMG, OMFG I am so excited! Rehearsal tonight was just stellar, amazing, monumental and crazy good! I came up with some killer riffs! Everybody loved them! They suggested that we could create our very first original song from them! I have to come up with some lyrics! I already started writing lyrics on the way home! It's a very simplistic chromatic run but with bass humming and the rhythm guitar playing his creative licks over me and the drummer OMG this is a dream. I have to pinch myself. I am ready to run a marathon or go out and jog! I am bouncing off the walls! I will never be able to get to sleep tonight! I have some crazy ideas for a ripping solo. Did I mention I am so excited? lol I am jacked! Can you say ENERGY SURGE!!!


----------



## Scotty

Some people should not design cars

Guitars are cool

Cars are cool...especially the 2016 GT40..

But guitars+cars=stupid


----------



## Guest




----------



## Scotty

It got worse


----------



## Lola

This is just gorgeous! I am talking guitars now! Not guitars made into other creative ideas!


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> This is just gorgeous! I am talking guitars now! Not guitars made into other creative ideas!



The game of thrones double cut...very nice!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> This is just gorgeous! I am talking guitars now! Not guitars made into other creative ideas!


My son's girlfriend likes dragons and would probably love the dragon guitar. That in itself is a good reason for me not to like this guitar. I figure my son could have done a hell of a lot better. Even his first wife was better but that's another thread. 
Personally I like this one tho it would look a lot better with a pair of gold foils and a kickstart trem bar.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

I just spent around 15 mins scrolling through a google image search of carved guitars.
There's a lot of beautiful pieces. I've thought of doing something similar as a project.
I haven't touched my chisels in over 20 years.


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


>


Zombie apocalypse came early? I thought this wasn't supposed to happen until 2016 and it's only ............ OMG, it's 2016! Run. Run for your life!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

Let's go zombie hunting.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I just spent around 15 mins scrolling through a google image search of carved guitars.
> There's a lot of beautiful pieces. I've thought of doing something similar as a project.
> I haven't touched my chisels in over 20 years.
> 
> View attachment 18293


Do you have the time to devote to something of this enormity? That would be amazing. Don't procrastinate! Just do it!


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Do you have the time to devote to something of this enormity? That would be amazing. Don't procrastinate! Just do it!


Thanks for the encouragement.
The passion isn't really there for that anymore.
It is quite involved.


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## zontar

Hamstrung said:


> View attachment 18325


Hmm, I want that on a T-shirt...


----------



## Lola

Valentines is just not for the ladies! To all the sweethearts on this forum, HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!

Trying to write lyrics for a song that I am composing. This is so hard! My subject of the song though was easy, "bad boys"!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Valentines is just not for the ladies! To all the sweethearts on this forum, HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!
> 
> Trying to write lyrics for a song that I am composing. This is so hard! My subject of the song though was easy, "bad boys"!


I can hear an acdc tribute song here. Back at you with the hearts and flowers thing. The wife doesn't do things like that but she's getting used to cards and stuff.....sometimes for no reason.


----------



## Electraglide

This pic was taken by my younger bro on Thursday. Normally at this time of year people would be skiing and snowmobiling on the hills and skating on the lake. People are riding there. That tree has been like that for more than 50 years. Used to ride horses there.


----------



## Lola

What a gorgeous landscape Electraglide!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> What a gorgeous landscape Electraglide!


My little bro took the pic. It's gorgeous now but 50 years ago with more than 100 horses and a bunch of cows it wasn't. We lived on the side of the lake the pic was taken from. Among other things I gave riding lessons, mostly to young ladies my younger bros age. Usually this time of year there's lots of snow and cold there.


----------



## greco

@Electraglide ...Where was the pic taken?


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> Valentines is just not for the ladies! To all the sweethearts on this forum, HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!
> 
> Trying to write lyrics for a song that I am composing. This is so hard! My subject of the song though was easy, "bad boys"!


Hey, I can help with that:

"Watcha gonna do. 
Watcha gonna do when they come for you..."

I've written tons of riffs - some have turned into songs - but every time I try and write lyrics, it's an epic failure (sadly, less than epic because anything 'epic' would probably good in prose). They are either too sappy or (trying to be) too street tough. I can't seem to write anything real, write "what I know", as writers advise. Maybe I just don't know anything?


----------



## Electraglide

greco said:


> @Electraglide ...Where was the pic taken?


RattleSnake Point on Kal Lake at Vernon B.C. looking west towards the lookout where I've watched many submarine races. It drops off rather steeply to the lake just past the tree. Most of the Point including where the tree is is now a provincial park. As a side note, the houses across the lake are about 4 miles south of Vernon. Most were built in the early 80s. There were supposed to be 10 times as many. The big problem there is water and sewage and heat. Unless things have changed the water comes from the lake. Very expensive to get it to the houses. In the summer it can hit more than 100'f there.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Hey, I can help with that:
> 
> "Watcha gonna do.
> Watcha gonna do when they come for you..."
> 
> I've written tons of riffs - some have turned into songs - but every time I try and write lyrics, it's an epic failure (sadly, less than epic because anything 'epic' would probably good in prose). They are either too sappy or (trying to be) too street tough. I can't seem to write anything real, write "what I know", as writers advise. Maybe I just don't know anything?


Smoke a big bomber and drink a lot of Gold, then write. The words just flow and they sound good and make sense......until the next morning. That's how it worked in the 60's. I even found a word that rhymes with orange....I think...wrote it down too but rolled another bomber and the word was gone. Hey, it was the 60's.


----------



## bzrkrage

I think Rosie wears it better, sorry Keef.

















Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## zontar

Kids always do...


----------



## Lola

Hey is anybody watch X Files? It's weird and I just don't get some of it! 

Tonight it was about a magic mushroom trip that Mulder took to get in touch with a terrorist! Bizarre!


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> Hey, I can help with that:
> 
> "Watcha gonna do.
> Watcha gonna do when they come for you..."
> 
> I've written tons of riffs - some have turned into songs - but every time I try and write lyrics, it's an epic failure (sadly, less than epic because anything 'epic' would probably good in prose). They are either too sappy or (trying to be) too street tough. I can't seem to write anything real, write "what I know", as writers advise. Maybe I just don't know anything?


It's actually the "Bad boys of rock"! My favorite kind of boys! Nasty boys! The badder the better! lol


----------



## Guest

The 'Toxic Twins' is the first thing that popped into my mind.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> It's actually the "Bad boys of rock"! My favorite kind of boys! Nasty boys! The badder the better! lol


----------



## Lola

Not my kind of Nasty boys! I love the nasty rock n roll kind of boys!


----------



## Lola

jb welder said:


>


Joe Perry and Alice Cooper! Yup, my kind of bad boys!


----------



## Guest

Vincent was/is a drug free business man.
His alter ego? Alice? yup, bad boy.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Vincent was/is a drug free business man.
> His alter ego? Alice? yup, bad boy.


I met him once years ago on a golf course when I was with my son. I was the caddy, my son golfed. As I recall he gave my son a few tips.....nice guy. Don't know who the guy with the skunk stripe is tho. The name don't ring a bell.


----------



## Lola

Joe Perry of Aerosmith! Steven Tyler! Ring a bell?


----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Joe Perry of Aerosmith! Steven Tyler! Ring a bell?


Alice has aged better--and that's saying something...


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Joe Perry of Aerosmith! Steven Tyler! Ring a bell?


Tyler yes and aerosmith because of the song they did with run dc. That's about it,


----------



## Guest

Considering the life that you say that you've led,
it's sounds like you had a bit of a sheltered life
musically. Whether by choice or you couldn't pick
up radio signals out in the country. lol.


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> Hey is anybody watch X Files? It's weird and I just don't get some of it!
> 
> Tonight it was about a magic mushroom trip that Mulder took to get in touch with a terrorist! Bizarre!


I loved that show when it was on in the 90s (or whenever that was) but this new series is awful. I've only watched one episode of the series and could only get halfway through it. Terrible. Even the commercials look bad

Are they actually making a joke of it?

Was it always terrible?


----------



## bzrkrage

Scotty said:


> Was it always terrible?



Yes, yes it was. But that's what made it awesome!
Some of the worst TV in history is looked back in nostalgia as being terrible.

The Young Ones is a perfect example.




(RIP Lemmy, JD's all-round bar keep)


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## bzrkrage

Oh, check out Lemmy's 412 & 415 Marshall stack!!
Awesome!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Scotty

bzrkrage said:


> Yes, yes it was. But that's what made it awesome!
> Some of the worst TV in history is looked back in nostalgia as being terrible.
> 
> The Young Ones is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (RIP Lemmy, JD's all-round bar keep)
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


The alien abduction stuff was creepy as hell and my favorite part of the original series

Cool video, RIP Lemmy. 
I'd gladly take that Mk 1 Capri in the parking lot... Those are rarer then hens teeth.


----------



## bzrkrage

Scotty said:


> The alien abduction stuff was creepy as hell and my favorite part of the original series
> 
> Cool video, RIP Lemmy.
> I'd gladly take that Mk 1 Capri in the parking lot... Those are rarer then hens teeth.


Dude! I had the 1600 Capri!!! What an awesome car.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Scotty

bzrkrage said:


> Dude! I had the 1600 Capri!!! What an awesome car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


they were a beautiful little car, when was the last time you actually saw one either on the street or at a show?


----------



## bzrkrage

About '95, so 20+ years ago?


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Lola

Do you ever get that "aw shit" moment in your guitar playing? Where your not progressing up to you expectations of yourself. I have been sitting in neutral for a couple months! This really sucks and then!!!DA DA DAAAA! (dramatics) lol

I started really listening to John Lee Hooker because I heard he was a great blues legend! I listened to Boom Boom and learned it and that my friends tipped the scales!

Brighter and better day cept for, I have to go to work! And my headphone pin is still suck in my audio jack! I am going to try something I found on You tube. Hope it works!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Do you ever get that "aw shit" moment in your guitar playing? Where your not progressing up to you expectations of yourself. I have been sitting in neutral for a couple months! This really sucks and then!!!DA DA DAAAA! (dramatics) lol
> 
> I started really listening to John Lee Hooker because I heard he was a great blues legend! I listened to Boom Boom and learned it and that my friends tipped the scales!
> 
> Brighter and better day cept for, I have to go to work! And my headphone pin is still suck in my audio jack! I am going to try something I found on You tube. Hope it works!


Hope you don't glue the toothpick and the broken pin to the jack.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Can you tell I finally figured out how to upload pictures from my I phone to Photobucket? I figured it out with the help of a tutorial on You tube! Gotta love You tube!


----------



## zontar

More JLH (& some Santana too)


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Lola

That has got to be one of the coolest backyards ever! You love bowling that much?


davetcan said:


>


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> That has got to be one of the coolest backyards ever! You love bowling that much?


LOL, NO! It's not mine but I applaud the ingenuity 

Bet it drives the neighbours nuts though.


----------



## Adcandour

Scotty said:


> I loved that show when it was on in the 90s (or whenever that was) but this new series is awful. I've only watched one episode of the series and could only get halfway through it. Terrible. Even the commercials look bad
> 
> Are they actually making a joke of it?
> 
> Was it always terrible?


I never watched it as it aired, but I started watching it on Netflix. I'm on season 6 and watch about 3 episodes a night. 

I'm really liking it.


----------



## Scotty

adcandour said:


> I never watched it as it aired, but I started watching it on Netflix. I'm on season 6 and watch about 3 episodes a night.
> 
> I'm really liking it.


Well I just saw the season finale commercial last night, more alien conspiracy stuff like the old days. I'm going to have to watch that one.


----------



## Mooh

Jeff Healey's last show, with the Jazz Wizards.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lola

and Mulder eats magic mushrooms! WTF!

Just realized my avatar is sideways! Have to fix that! lol

Just finished work! What a day! Some pervert calling work and telling us what he would like to do to us! Really upsetting. Security involved with the police as this is not the first time.

On my break yesterday! Went to the mall to get a Tims and this guy started chatting me up and tried to hold my hand! He seemed so sweet and so nice but when he grabbed my hand that really upset me. Many red flags popped up in my head! There are woman that have to walk out to the parking lot in the dark after their shift is over to get in their cars. This is getting a little scary!


----------



## greco




----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> This is getting a little scary!


pack a can of mace in your purse.
tell the other women to do likewise.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> pack a can of mace in your purse.
> tell the other women to do likewise.


Is that legal in Canada?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> pack a can of mace in your purse.
> tell the other women to do likewise.





Lola said:


> Is that legal in Canada?


Maybe, maybe not. Dog spray.....for among other people postmen, meter readers and joggers....is legal, so is some types of bear spray. I don't think that mace is, for most people. Most of the ladies I know are old school and prefer aluminum rat tail combs and if you have one of those then you'll also have a can of hair spray and a bic lighter. We're talking the old fashioned varnish in a can and not the newer eco friendly garbage.


----------



## zontar

You're Not The One (I Was Looking For)


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> You're Not The One (I Was Looking For)


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


>


That's what I was referring to.

one of the very few songs on that album I liked...

But it was a random post


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> That's what I was referring to.
> 
> one of the very few songs on that album I liked...
> 
> But it was a random post


It's all done with mirrors. I bought the album when it first came out and gave to my then wife. She liked the group. Don't fear the reaper is my favorite song.


----------



## Guest

I first heard BOC when they opened for KISS at Varsity Stadium in '76.
After the show, we walked up Yonge St to Sam's where I bought their live album.


----------



## Lola

See my new avatar? My girlfriend made me this with a pixelated image! It turned out so very cool! She crocheted it! So unique! I love it! It's up on my wall! I have a friend that owns a vintage record business and she's looking for specific AC/DC albums in their original record jackets! I am going to put them right above the picture and right around my entire room! I know it sounds a little juvenile but I really can't help myself! Something I just have to do!


----------



## Guest

Can you post a larger pic of your avatar?
So that we can see the detail?

Which ACDC albums are you on the lookout for?
I encounter them every now n' then when I'm in certain stores.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> I first heard BOC when they opened for KISS at Varsity Stadium in '76.
> After the show, we walked up Yonge St to Sam's where I bought their live album.


That is one of the better live albums of all time...
Definitely would be in my top 10--probably top 5--if I stopped to think about it.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## davetcan




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

I got the albums! 

Let there be rock
Blow up your video
Dirty deeds done dirt cheap
Flick of the switch
For those about to rock

There going right above the picture! There apparently in mint shape! I can hardly wait to get my hands on them!!!


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

Lola said:


> I got the albums!


No 'who made who/maximum overdrive' ?


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Lola

This guy is totally hysterical. Laristotle put a vid of this guys doing and Angus impression in the my tribute thread!


----------



## zontar




----------



## davetcan




----------



## zontar

davetcan said:


>


Hmm--so what would that sound like?


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> Hmm--so what would that sound like?


----------



## jb welder

lol, "your guitar sounds like fake poo on pink carpet".


----------



## Guest

from the Beaverton

Canadians banned from Wheel Of Fortune for calling the letter ‘Zed’ 

LOS ANGELES - Sony Productions has announced that Canadians will no longer be allowed on long-running 
American game show Wheel of Fortune due to irreconcilable cultural differences regarding the pronunciation 
of the 26th letter of the alphabet.

“Unfortunately Wheel of Fortune is no longer able to accommodate Canadian applicants,” said spokeswoman 
Angela Burke. “The producers simply felt that Canadian’s admittedly correct pronunciation of certain letters 
and words was too much for our viewers to handle.”

“Don’t even get me started on all the times they tried to stick a ‘u’ where it doesn’t belong,” she added. 

This issue came to a head during a February 19th taping involving contestant Gord Hampton of Fort St. John, BC. 
Needing only to complete the puzzle "MEAT LOVERS PI--A" by filling in the blanks with Zs, Hampton confidently 
stated, "I'd like a zed." 

This was met with confused stares from the audience and host Pat Sajak. After Hampton repeated this several times, 
the producers of the show huddled up frantically, decided a zed must be some sort of Canadian soft drink he was 
asking for, and denied him his request. The next contestant won the puzzle by asking for a zee.

When reached for comment, a frustrated Sajak expressed support for the embargo. "I've been complaining about 
Canadians for years. And this whole zed thing is just the tip of the iceberg. Do you realize how much 'I'd like to buy 
a vowel, eh' sounds like 'I'd like to buy a vowel: A'?"

Asked if she was worried about alienating Canadian viewers, Burke replied, "I don't think that's a huge concern, we haven't
had very many Canadians try to get on the show lately. With the exchange rate, most can't afford to buy vowels anyway."


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> from the Beaverton
> 
> Canadians banned from Wheel Of Fortune for calling the letter ‘Zed’
> 
> LOS ANGELES - Sony Productions has announced that Canadians will no longer be allowed on long-running
> American game show Wheel of Fortune due to irreconcilable cultural differences regarding the pronunciation
> of the 26th letter of the alphabet.
> 
> “Unfortunately Wheel of Fortune is no longer able to accommodate Canadian applicants,” said spokeswoman
> Angela Burke. “The producers simply felt that Canadian’s admittedly correct pronunciation of certain letters
> and words was too much for our viewers to handle.”
> 
> “Don’t even get me started on all the times they tried to stick a ‘u’ where it doesn’t belong,” she added.
> 
> This issue came to a head during a February 19th taping involving contestant Gord Hampton of Fort St. John, BC.
> Needing only to complete the puzzle "MEAT LOVERS PI--A" by filling in the blanks with Zs, Hampton confidently
> stated, "I'd like a zed."
> 
> This was met with confused stares from the audience and host Pat Sajak. After Hampton repeated this several times,
> the producers of the show huddled up frantically, decided a zed must be some sort of Canadian soft drink he was
> asking for, and denied him his request. The next contestant won the puzzle by asking for a zee.
> 
> When reached for comment, a frustrated Sajak expressed support for the embargo. "I've been complaining about
> Canadians for years. And this whole zed thing is just the tip of the iceberg. Do you realize how much 'I'd like to buy
> a vowel, eh' sounds like 'I'd like to buy a vowel: A'?"
> 
> Asked if she was worried about alienating Canadian viewers, Burke replied, "I don't think that's a huge concern, we haven't
> had very many Canadians try to get on the show lately. With the exchange rate, most can't afford to buy vowels anyway."


Nice one--they do have some funny stories.

Reminds me of a standup comedian who said both Wheel of Fortune & Jeopardy make you feel stupid---
Jeopardy, because there's people who are smarter than you are, and Wheel of Fortune makes you feel stupid, because, well..you're watching it


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Nice one--they do have some funny stories.
> 
> Reminds me of a standup comedian who said both Wheel of Fortune & Jeopardy make you feel stupid---
> Jeopardy, because there's people who are smarter than you are, and Wheel of Fortune makes you feel stupid, because, well..you're watching it


I watch wheel 'cause well, you know, some of those ladies are kinda well build and sometimes when they bend over to spin the wheel, well, you know....


----------



## LexxM3

Tapatalk shows the last image in any given thread as it's nearly full screen-sized representation of the thread. And this is one of the most popular threads on GC. So for a couple of days now, I get a steaming pile of cheezy's photo hitting me in the face every time I try to read GC.

Enough. Replacement photo. Serenity now ...


----------



## zontar

Was working on some stuff, but it's getting late & I guess it can wait.


----------



## Guest

16-year-old boy wins month at hotel with porn star in online contest 










A 16-year-old Moscow boy has won a month in a hotel with a Russian porn star,
and he appears to be pretty happy with his prize.

Ruslan Shchedrin's mom and sister, however, are not so pleased.

Russian porn star Ekaterina Makarova announced the teen was the 100,000th visitor
on an online gaming site -- the winner of a contest in which she offered herself
as the grand prize.

"She's got a good figure," Shchedrin told Russian media this week. "I am looking
forward to our meeting. I'm boiling inside."

Makarova said the boy could choose to live at home for the month, and they could
just visit, going to occasional movies and dinners, but that was up to him. Sex
wasn't necessarily part of the deal. But if it happens, "life is life," she shrugged.

"Typically, these inexperienced guys are looking for less experienced partners ...
At least we'll be friends," she said, adding she's seen the boy's photo and is looking
forward to meeting him.

Shchedrin's mother is apparently aghast at the idea.

"I am absolutely against it. He has got exams," she told reporters.

His 17-year-old sister is also wary. "I don't think this is good for him. He can find
a girlfriend if he likes," she said.


----------



## Guest

A cool drone vid of where I grew up as a kid.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> 16-year-old boy wins month at hotel with porn star in online contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 16-year-old Moscow boy has won a month in a hotel with a Russian porn star,
> and he appears to be pretty happy with his prize.
> 
> Ruslan Shchedrin's mom and sister, however, are not so pleased.
> 
> Russian porn star Ekaterina Makarova announced the teen was the 100,000th visitor
> on an online gaming site -- the winner of a contest in which she offered herself
> as the grand prize.
> 
> "She's got a good figure," Shchedrin told Russian media this week. "I am looking
> forward to our meeting. I'm boiling inside."
> 
> Makarova said the boy could choose to live at home for the month, and they could
> just visit, going to occasional movies and dinners, but that was up to him. Sex
> wasn't necessarily part of the deal. But if it happens, "life is life," she shrugged.
> 
> "Typically, these inexperienced guys are looking for less experienced partners ...
> At least we'll be friends," she said, adding she's seen the boy's photo and is looking
> forward to meeting him.
> 
> Shchedrin's mother is apparently aghast at the idea.
> 
> "I am absolutely against it. He has got exams," she told reporters.
> 
> His 17-year-old sister is also wary. "I don't think this is good for him. He can find
> a girlfriend if he likes," she said.


A 16 year old boy is going to spend a month with Ekaterina and sex won't necessarily be part of the deal. Sure, until the hotel room door has been closed for about 30 sec. "Typically, these inexperienced guys are looking for less experienced partners"....Not unless the whole world has changed a lot in the last 50 some years.


----------



## zontar




----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> 16-year-old boy wins month at hotel with porn star in online contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian porn star Ekaterina Makarova announced the teen was the 100,000th visitor


When I first read this, you don't want to know where I thought the kid was the 100,000th visitor to!
She's been a busy girl!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Lola

Doesn't it suck when you can't sleep? Went to bed at 4:30 up at 6 and here I am! It's going to be a very long day!


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


>


Thanks! I needed a grammar lesson. My sons used to watch this program! I forgot a lot of the grammar rules! Thanks for enlightening me! lol


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> Doesn't it suck when you can't sleep? Went to bed at 4:30 up at 6 and here I am! It's going to be a very long day!


Happens to me all the time. Halfway through the night I am wide awake, usually with music or the latest grove I stumbled across. It's almost always the same time of night, and the worst part is finally managing to fall asleep _just before the alarm goes off_. My alarm clock has seen better days. Cracked and broken but still hanging on


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Lola

Scotty said:


> Happens to me all the time. Halfway through the night I am wide awake, usually with music or the latest grove I stumbled across. It's almost always the same time of night, and the worst part is finally managing to fall asleep _just before the alarm goes off_. My alarm clock has seen better days. Cracked and broken but still hanging on


I was just lying in bed tossing and turning and then my damned phone rings! My phone is on the kitchen counter, Hubby says it' work! I started swearing because they were going to call me in! Yup, just what I figured. On of my coworkers sump pumps in her basement stopped working! She had a foot of water in her basement! I went in right away! She would do the same for me but on an hour of sleep! I felt sick to my stomach all day. Tonight was rehearsal and something so stressing happened right before rehearsal! Shit day and a superior shit night and a shit rehearsal! When you are stressed your brain apparently releases a chemical call cortisol that clouds your thinking! 

I took my Gibson tonight! So much different than my Parker! The frets are spreader further ! Man I really sucked! We tried playing Slither from Velvet revolver! Everybody but me sounded at least half decent. I couldn't stop thinking what had just happened to myself and my son!


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> I took my Gibson tonight! So much different than my Parker! The frets are spreader further ! Man I really sucked! We tried playing Slither from Velvet revolver! Everybody but me sounded at least half decent. I couldn't stop thinking what had just happened to myself and my son!


The silver lining, if you want one: if you don't have a bad practice, you can never have a good one (they would all fall squarely into the average category). Revel in the good ones and take the bad ones in stride. It's gonna happen every now and then. And of course you are your own worst critic - nobody else at practice probably heard what you heard.

Sucks about the sleep thing though. I deal with that crap too. Industrial disease?


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Thanks! I needed a grammar lesson. My sons used to watch this program! I forgot a lot of the grammar rules! Thanks for enlightening me! lol


No grammar lesson intended--it's just a cool tune...


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


That's straight 1970 but she stayed in her clothes.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola will like this, Watching Top Gear and they have one of the guys from acdc on and it seems it's his second time. The guy in the Andy Capp cap. Brian somebody. not too sure how he did, I switched channels.


----------



## Lola

I have watched Top Gear with Brian driving his racing cars! He compares the adrenaline rush to playing in front of his fans! I imagine it would be the same!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

fighting for his Oscar


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Lola

Just sitting, chilling and watching this!


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

Thanks Zontar! Surf's up.


----------



## Adcandour

Why does my wife do stuff like this? She's turning my dog into a wimp.


----------



## ed2000

adcandour said:


> Why does my wife do stuff like this? She's turning my dog into a wimp.
> 
> You know what? It's her pattern of behavior - first it was you, now it's the dog!


----------



## Adcandour

I suppose you're right


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Hmm, anybody need some Cap'n Geech & the Shrimp Shack Shooters?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Now I want to see that cat inserted into the rest of the movie...
I mean there's a dog in this scene (Starting at 1:24)


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> ,,,


there's also one for the hello kitty drum set, which is good too.





adcandour said:


> Why does my wife do stuff like this? She's turning my dog into a wimp.


you're not alone


----------



## Mooh

cheezyridr said:


> there's also one for the hello kitty drum set, which is good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're not alone


Years ago I picked up my collie/springer cross from a routine visit to the vet and someone there had put a ribbon in her hair. She didn't like the feel of the ribbon but because she was obedient she endured it until I saw it and removed it. She then turned and snarled at who must have done it. It's no fncking wonder the vet is so expensive. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## amagras

Sorry for the quick spanish chat in the first seconds of the video, there are versions without it but i prefer to support the artist. It's all about music.


----------



## cheezyridr

Mooh said:


> Years ago I picked up my collie/springer cross from a routine visit to the vet and someone there had put a ribbon in her hair. She didn't like the feel of the ribbon but because she was obedient she endured it until I saw it and removed it. She then turned and snarled at who must have done it. It's no fncking wonder the vet is so expensive.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&....0....0...1ac.1.64.img..0.20.1337.M5y0Tm2B1Bk


----------



## Robert1950

British House of Lords


----------



## Guest

My brain hurts!


----------



## Mooh

cheezyridr said:


> https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&....0....0...1ac.1.64.img..0.20.1337.M5y0Tm2B1Bk


Exactly! My Lab experiments will tolerate their fleece jackets when it's very cold but that's the extent of playing dress-up for them (and me). As far as those fleece jackets go, if the dogs need to wear one it's too cold for them to be out for more than a pee and a poop anyway. They don't get a lot of use.


----------



## Robert1950

Canadian Senate...


----------



## Lola

I have decided to go back to guitar lessons! I am getting frustrated with a few things! I am going to seek some professional help! I am going to L & M to check out there teachers. It's just down the road from my house!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> I have decided to go back to guitar lessons! I am getting frustrated with a few things! I am going to seek some professional help! I am going to L & M to check out there teachers. It's just down the road from my house!


That's always a good idea. I was lucky enough to know a pro from my area that I could hook up with when he in town or on a slow period. The pro's always have a few tricks they use on the road that they can pass on.


----------



## Lola

I had to share this amazing video with you about the other love in my life! I love Urban exploring videos! 

This is a very dear friend of mine that lives in Switzerland now but he travels all throughout Europe doing these amazing one of a kind urban explores! 

This video of his is so unique and very interesting!


----------



## Guest

I liked the frogs. lol.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

How does Doctor Bernowski know which zoo it came from?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

Republican Presidential Debates....


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> Republican Presidential Debates....


Any Godzilla movie is far more entertaining than us political debates even tho King Ghidorah wasn't the best monster.


----------



## Guest

Mega Streisand


----------



## Guest

The solar eclipse in Indonesia.


----------



## Kenmac

Congratulations on making it to page 100!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## sulphur




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## bzrkrage

sulphur said:


>


Over half from the USA alone?
My father told me about the "Maralinga" test between 56-63 done by the Brits in Australia.
The main problem (apart from nuclear testing!!!) was that the indigenous peeps were nomadic. So a single wire fence with a don't enter sign, well, you do the rest.
But the bastards then watched these people as to effects of the radiation.
I'm off my soapbox, rant over for today.





Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Kenmac said:


> Congratulations on making it to page 100!


This thread just acquired a life of it's own! Awesome!


----------



## Lola

Boo hoo Madonna! Instant karma is going to get you!


----------



## zontar

These sandwiches, however, were an excellent substitute.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> These sandwiches, however, were an excellent substitute.


And...................this means? Excellent substitute for?


----------



## Lola

This song sends shivers up and down my spine! You can really feel this song! Angus is a GOD!

This style of blues playing is all encompassing! It touches every part of my soul and being! I am honestly watching this with tears streaming down my cheeks! This is beautiful! This is what music is to me! An experience that no one can ever take away from you!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> And...................this means? Excellent substitute for?


Since this is a random hread, I randomly quoted Monty Python.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Some things you don't need to see...


----------



## cboutilier

zontar said:


> Some things you don't need to see...


And of those, some you just can't unsee.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> These sandwiches, however, were an excellent substitute.


Cold turkey, cold ham or cold beef.


----------



## zontar

cboutilier said:


> And of those, some you just can't unsee.


Those are typically the worst ones.


----------



## Electraglide

Did M&M's green have a sex change or come out of the closet? Used to be male and now is female.








to this


----------



## Guest

The Bruce Jenner Edition.


----------



## zontar

Brown came back with Mr Black.


----------



## Lola

I love this show!


----------



## Robert1950

Lola's post made me think of this......


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Jimmy Page,Robert Plant


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> Jimmy Page,Robert Plant


Potato,Tomato


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## cboutilier

Electraglide said:


> Did M&M's green have a sex change or come out of the closet? Used to be male and now is female.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this


I have one of those old dispensers at my parents' house.


----------



## Hamstrung

http://www.metalinjection.net/this-is-in-fact-the-greatest-tattoo-of-all-time.html


----------



## Electraglide

cboutilier said:


> I have one of those old dispensers at my parents' house.


They multiply and there is more than just dispensers.


----------



## zontar

Hey--it was random...
Sort of.


----------



## zontar

Hamstrung said:


> http://www.metalinjection.net/this-is-in-fact-the-greatest-tattoo-of-all-time.html
> 
> View attachment 19173


You know--I'm not a tattoo type of guy--but that is cool--and very well done--normally whenI see faces on tattoos they don't look right--this one--and the perspective to get the hand in on it are quite well done...


----------



## Lola

I think that tat is the kitty kat's meow! I like ousidet of the box thinking!​


----------



## zontar

No matter who is listening (Or who isn't)--I'm going to keep playing.


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> No matter who is listening (Or who isn't)--I'm going to keep playing.


No your not! I just called the cops. Some of us need to sleep, ya know!!!


----------



## Guitar101

Didn't know where to post this so here is just fine.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> No matter who is listening (Or who isn't)--I'm going to keep playing.


Tag, you're it.....count to 1000.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> No your not! I just called the cops. Some of us need to sleep, ya know!!!


You're in Van so you'll have to call again....604-687-3483....they have an office there. Main @ Powell.


----------



## Guest

Skill, big balls & some luck!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=184611235252234


----------



## Guitar101

Came across this video for nut repair.


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> You're in Van so you'll have to call again....604-687-3483....they have an office there. Main @ Powell.


Nahhh, I'm out in the burbs, so it's the RC's out here. 

Don't know they're number off hand, but I've called it a couple times. I live across from a park, and roughly every other May the new hs grads have to be reigned in. By June, they've found a much less public area to carry on. I have no problem with carrying on, but a basketball game on the road under the streetlight at 2 AM? Yeah, no one really needs that.


----------



## Robert1950

Yes it may be a weird line of thought, but the post on the Kids in the Hall sketch on alien anal probes lead to think of South Park and Cartman's alien anal probe and his explosive gas and that lead to think about this sketch by and other Canadian comedy troupe, The Frantics from the 80s.


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> Yes it may be a weird line of thought, but the post on the Kids in the Hall sketch on alien anal probes lead to think of South Park and Cartman's alien anal probe and his explosive gas and that lead to think about this sketch by and other Canadian comedy troupe, The Frantics from the 80s.


I've quoted them, and it's rare that anybody gets the reference--oh well.
(Although I don't believe I've quoted that one.)


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> No your not! I just called the cops. Some of us need to sleep, ya know!!!


As they say--you can sleep when you're dead.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

The British are starting a campaign to prevent Americans from escaping to Canada if Trump, ... I mean Drumpf wins. It's called Bricking-it-for-Canada - Brickstarter. They now over 160,000,000 bricks.






http://www.brickingitforcanada.com/


----------



## mhammer

Google, watch out! There are more "fun" places to work.

http://loweringthebar.net/2016/03/has-your-boss-ever.html


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


The sign is too small.


----------



## Lola

So tonight I decided to put new batteries in my Danelectro Chorus pedal! Upon doing so I knocked the connection in my Malecko echo pedal and it wasn't fully engaged! Being such a newb to pedal boards, I couldn't for the life of me figure it out! I was so worried as I couldn't get any volume out of my guitar. I thought shit I can do this! I looked at the connections on every pedal. When I found what I thought was the problem, it actually was the problem! Yeah! Now I can play!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> So tonight I decided to put new batteries in my Danelectro Chorus pedal! Upon doing so I knocked the connection in my Malecko echo pedal and it wasn't fully engaged! Being such a newb to pedal boards, I couldn't for the life of me figure it out! I was so worried as I couldn't get any volume out of my guitar. I thought shit I can do this! I looked at the connections on every pedal. When I found what I thought was the problem, it actually was the problem! Yeah! Now I can play!


Which Dano chorus?


----------



## Guest

how cool is this?


----------



## Lola

Omg that axe is very cool! I love splitting wood for the fireplace and the firepit at the cottage! Great exercise! I could of made fast work of the piles of wood I had to split! Love this!

I need a sledge hammer though to help! I have a good swing but I don't have any weight to put behind it!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


>


It will have to come out.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Ti-Ron

I'm pretty sure @laristotle will like this one! 
I know it's from another decade, differents customs but seriously...


----------



## mhammer

An ad for a $99 sale at Leon's furniture came on TV a few times this evening, and I was reminded of.......$1.44 day at Woolco!


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> An ad for a $99 sale at Leon's furniture came on TV a few times this evening, and I was reminded of.......$1.44 day at Woolco!


Hot beef sandwich. When I worked in New West in the early 70's it was a toss up between Kresge's, Army and Navy, Woolworths, the greasy spoon next door or the WindJammer. Bought a Ross 303, a single shot 12 ga and a 410 at Army and Navy at one of their sales. I think I paid about $15 for all 3, with amunition. 
The "Stripper" glasses.....my older brother has the set we bought dad for his 40th birthday. They still work


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> When I worked in New West in the early 70's it was a toss up between Kresge's, Army and Navy, Woolworths,


I loved that Army & Navy in New West. My mom used to load up the bug and take us kids there every Saturday. That would have been around the same time, late 60's to early 70's. From Fort Langley over the then newish Port Mann bridge.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> I loved that Army & Navy in New West. My mom used to load up the bug and take us kids there every Saturday. That would have been around the same time, late 60's to early 70's. From Fort Langley over the then newish Port Mann bridge.


You probably stopped off at the Joke Shop.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

Spring has sprung
The grass is riz
I wonder if it will be nice enough to take my summer car out next weekend.


----------



## Lola

Hey Mr. Milkman! Love your car! The color is gorgeous!


----------



## Milkman

Thank you Mam.

She's a dream to drive. It's an American car and has never seen snow, salt or any other winter abuse. Right now it's still covered and in a heated garage.

In the spring, it feels like taking off a heavy pair of boots and putting on a pair of Pumas.

Soon.


----------



## Electraglide

http://sv5394.lolwot.com/12-signs-y...over/?utm_source=outbrain&utm_medium=referral
Always sleep with one eye open.


----------



## Hamstrung

http://www.theonion.com/article/scientists-slowly-reintroducing-small-group-normal-52632


----------



## Lola

So I found some Easter chocolates in the house and ate them all! I am so bad! I will have to go out and replace them tomorrow! They were hidden. Cuz anybody and everybody knows I love chocolate!


----------



## capnjim

Spring is coming....I almost forgot what its like to go 200km/hr.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

capnjim said:


> Spring is coming....I almost forgot what its like to go 200km/hr.
> 
> View attachment 19439


Nice bike but my back and knee won't take that style of riding. I need road pegs so I can stretch out. I take it you haven't had it out yet this year. Might not hit 200kmh tomorrow but will probably do more than 200k. Swapmeet on Sunday so hopefully I find what I need to finish off the '81.


----------



## zontar




----------



## davetcan




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Holy shit Laristotle! Is that your desk?!! It is by far the coolest piece of furniture I have ever seen!


----------



## Guest

Cool? Yes. 
Mine? No.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## mhammer

Thanks for the big guffaw, HIgh/Deaf. Love the little sliver o' "citrus".

On a random note, this morning, the wife and I are at Shopper's Drug Mart to pick up a few things, and while I'm waiting for her, I pick up a copy of the Maclean's University Guide to see if Mount Allison is still at the top of the list for small schools. Flipping through, I see a one pager on new approaches to residences, and lo and behold there's a pic of the residence complex our son is in at Dal. I start reading and...whoa! Wait a sec...the little bugger is interviewed by name throughout the article. We knew he really liked his residence, but we had no idea he'd be the first Hammer to ever get so much coverage in Maclean's. Currently waiting for him to get out of class today and find out if he even knew about this.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1582299668753402


----------



## zontar




----------



## skilsaw

I was riding the bus today and two guys were talking about the american election. One said her heard that Monica Lewinski was thinking about trying to blow Donald Trump's chances of becoming elected.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


>


 
Awesome.


----------



## Guitar101

Hamstrung said:


> View attachment 19503


It could also say "Musicians Welcome" also Drummers and Singers.


----------



## mhammer

zontar said:


>


Didya lose 'em in the bah or in the pahk?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

What's shaking? Just got in the door from work! Too late to practice. Dinner, bed! Tomorrow! Lather, rinse and repeat!

Working for a living sucks!


----------



## Lola

Check these street artists out! Amazing!


----------



## skilsaw

zontar said:


>


 That has to be McNeill Bay, Victoria.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar

skilsaw said:


> That has to be McNeill Bay, Victoria.


This was to the left going south on Beach Drive from Oak Bay--so it could be...


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


>


This is really bizarre! I saved it until tomorrow night when I shall be taking part of magical cookie! I watch Gumby and Pokey on You tube! Very bizarre but so entertaining!


----------



## Guest

rock pose #42


----------



## High/Deaf

Gumby and Pokey is pretty racey. You heathens should be watching this. 






"I dunno, Davey.........."


----------



## Lola

I will be able to repent for my sins as I watch Davey and Goliath! lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

A different angle near the same spot as above...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

Not quite as dangerous as protesting seal hunting of the South African coast, by trying to to stop the sharks, but close.



laristotle said:


>


----------



## Robert1950

How the moon was formed some 4B years ago. Leading theory has it a protoplanet the size of Mars crashed into a hot molten Earth some 4B or so years ago. The debris thrown off formed an accretion disk around the earth form which the moon was formed.










P.S. That protoplanet, which was bigger than the moon, also added to the mass of earth, giving it the size it is now.


----------



## Blind Dog

'

Wtf. Just how impersonal does your guitar have to be?



Didn't really deserve to be in the '_repairs mod's_' section imo.

She needs my guitar for about a week, and prices start at $150 and go up. Depending whether you want any creative input, or not. Now if I could just decide which style would look best ...
'


----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly

Robert1950 said:


> How the moon was formed some 4B years ago. Leading theory has it a protoplanet the size of Mars crash into a hot molten Earth some 4B or so years ago. The debris thrown off formed an accretion disk around the earth form which the moon was formed.


So, at 48 years ago, that would have happened when I was 13 years old. It likely wasn't on the news then because most of us only had black and white TV's back then.


----------



## Guest

You must of been outside playing at the time.
That's why you missed it.


----------



## Robert1950

Steadfastly said:


> So, at 48 years ago, that would have happened when I was 13 years old. It likely wasn't on the news then because most of us only had black and white TV's back then.


AT my age I also have problems telling a *8* from a *B *


----------



## Lola

Is anybody awake still? It's 3:41 am and still awake! I don't even want to sleep! Not even tired. I worked today, came home, made dinner, did laundry, practiced my RGT course until 1 am. It's snowing here now! Wtf! Isn't it supposed to be spring? I am looking out my sliding double glass doors watching the snow fly about. I would absolutely love to be at the studio so I could practice real loud! I could also put on my dancing shoes and head down to a club downtown and just dance the rest of the night away! I guess I will just have to entertain myself for a bit with some mindless drivel on You tube! This really sucks! Or, play some games!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

If Eric Cartman had a Car Dealership...


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

It's April 5

WTF!?!.


----------



## Lola

and..................there is another storm head for TO tomorrow! This just sucks! Another week off for my son! Construction at all the sites has been temporarily stopped due to this stupid, unpredictable weather! I started to clean up the garden getting ready for planting in May. I haven't really gardened for a long time. Ever since I have been playing I stopped doing so many things I used to do. Oh well, that's life! You give stuff up to do other things! My hubby said, "we used to have such a beautiful garden"! Maybe this will be the year of the "beautiful garden"! lol


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> It's April 5
> 
> WTF!?!.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19694


Not like that here--but it easily could be as bad or worse.


----------



## Electraglide

It's 15' right now and they're calling for about 25' or so by Friday.


----------



## zontar

Bach: Der Geist Hilft Unser Schwachheit Auf, BWV 226




(Not the version I posted in the What I'm Listening to thread...)


----------



## Lola

This just blows my mind! This is beautiful! Malmsteen is a world class virtuoso no matter how many people hate him!


----------



## vadsy

^^^ Not bad but I couldn't hear much of the flutes.

Poor flutists, always overlooked and under appreciated.


----------



## mhammer

My son directed my attention to this site - http://favstar.fm/users/gselevator - that repeats things heard in the elevator at Goldman-Sachs. Some is cute, but some makes you want to shower right away.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> This just blows my mind! This is beautiful! Malmsteen is a world class virtuoso no matter how many people hate him!


I don't mean any disrespect here, but does he sound a little out of time with the orchestra? It does to me. It sounds like he's not keeping up....I know that sounds crazy, but that's how it sounds to me.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh

Lola?


----------



## amagras

mhammer said:


> My son directed my attention to this site - http://favstar.fm/users/gselevator - that repeats things heard in the elevator at Goldman-Sachs. Some is cute, but some makes you want to shower right away.


"#1: Music was better when ugly people were allowed to make it."
True


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> Lola?


He's a horn player with a headband that match his wristbands and belt, what does he expect.


----------



## Guitar101

amagras said:


> "#1: Music was better when ugly people were allowed to make it."
> True


Hey, it's 2016. (PC) . . . True, but didn't you mean "less attractive"


----------



## mhammer

I wish I could paste these here, because they look funnier with fancy fonts. But I can't, so I'll just have to transcribe them. This is the text of a bunch of posters that a friend sent me.:

- The fact that there's a highway to hell and only a stairway to heaven says a lot about anticipated traffic numbers

- My people skills are just fine. It's my tolerance to idiots that needs work.

- I'm only responsible for what I say, not for what you understand.

- So when is "old enough to know better" supposed to kick in?

- Have you ever listened to someone for a while and wondered "who ties your shoelaces for you?"

- I prefer not to think before speaking. I like being just as surprised as everyone else by what comes out of my mouth.

- Be careful when you follow the masses. Sometimes the "M" is silent!

- I can explain it to you, but I can't understand it for you.

- I'm not lazy. I just really enjoy doing nothing.

- When you're dead, you don't know you're dead. It's only difficult for others. It's the same way when you're stupid.

- If people could read my mind...I'd get punched in the face a lot.

- Calm down, take a deep breath...& hold it for about 20 minutes.

- I never argue. I just explain why I'm right.

- I speak my mind because it hurts to bite my tongue all the time.

- Don't confuse my personality with my attitude. My personality is who I am. My attitude depends on who you are.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> - The fact that there's a highway to hell and only a stairway to heaven says a lot about anticipated traffic numbers


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> I wish I could paste these here, because they look funnier with fancy fonts. But I can't, so I'll just have to transcribe them. This is the text of a bunch of posters that a friend sent me.:
> 
> - The fact that there's a highway to hell and only a stairway to heaven says a lot about anticipated traffic numbers
> 
> - My people skills are just fine. It's my tolerance to idiots that needs work.
> 
> - I'm only responsible for what I say, not for what you understand.
> 
> - So when is "old enough to know better" supposed to kick in?
> 
> - Have you ever listened to someone for a while and wondered "who ties your shoelaces for you?"
> 
> - I prefer not to think before speaking. I like being just as surprised as everyone else by what comes out of my mouth.
> 
> - Be careful when you follow the masses. Sometimes the "M" is silent!
> 
> - I can explain it to you, but I can't understand it for you.
> 
> - I'm not lazy. I just really enjoy doing nothing.
> 
> - When you're dead, you don't know you're dead. It's only difficult for others. It's the same way when you're stupid.
> 
> - If people could read my mind...I'd get punched in the face a lot.
> 
> - Calm down, take a deep breath...& hold it for about 20 minutes.
> 
> - I never argue. I just explain why I'm right.
> 
> - I speak my mind because it hurts to bite my tongue all the time.
> 
> - Don't confuse my personality with my attitude. My personality is who I am. My attitude depends on who you are.


It's not the old enough to know better, it's the young enough to do it again, and again, and again.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guitar101

butterknucket said:


>


Checkout 8:29:02. It really starts to show some nice peaks and valleys. Almost dry. Thanks for posting.


----------



## zontar

Is a guy with an Emu puppet random enough for this thread?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

Why we haven't seen them since. They made a first contact mistake, big time.


----------



## zontar




----------



## amagras

mhammer said:


> - I prefer not to think before speaking. I like being just as surprised as everyone else by what comes out of my mouth.


I can not say I don't like that. It reminds me of something that Lord Henry Wotton would say.


----------



## Guest

amagras said:


> It reminds me of something that Lord Henry Wotton would say.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## mhammer

I love this Beaverton piece from today: http://www.thebeaverton.com/opinion...l-of-some-kind-so-i-know-how-to-deal-with-you

Stay out of Brenda's office!


----------



## zontar

I've seen your face before tonight.


----------



## davetcan

mhammer said:


> I love this Beaverton piece from today: http://www.thebeaverton.com/opinion...l-of-some-kind-so-i-know-how-to-deal-with-you
> 
> Stay out of Brenda's office!


Or this, which I tend to agree with somewhat, of course 

http://www.lfpress.com/2016/04/11/political-correctness-dulling-colourful-english


----------



## Guest

The final line says it all about PC.

_To change our language as a general rule risks reducing everything
and everyone to the lowest common denominator that will leave our 
world without much colour, not to mention less understanding._


----------



## pattste




----------



## dodgechargerfan

Milkman said:


> Spring has sprung
> The grass is riz
> I wonder if it will be nice enough to take my summer car out next weekend.
> 
> View attachment 19422
> 
> 
> View attachment 19423


I want your garage.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

And my recent random brain burp:

Your happiness is high on my wish list but it's low on my to-do list.


The intent is: It shouldn't be. You are responsible for your own happiness. I'll help, but I'm not owning it.


----------



## zontar

I think I lost some weight there and I sure could use some rest...


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950

Whatever you do, don't request "Smoke on the Water"


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> Whatever you do, don't request "Smoke on the Water"


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153740661499495


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153449705331512


----------



## Robert1950

Like I said,... " DON'T REQUEST SMOKE ON THE WATER !!! "



zontar said:


>


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1207466685931555


----------



## Guest

"The Creation of Bros" by MichelangeBro


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> Like I said,... " DON'T REQUEST SMOKE ON THE WATER !!! "


Okay--I get it now...


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


That was just hysterical! I happen to be a person that laughs at people farting! Others get disgusted! It's perfectly natural and it's reality!


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> That was just hysterical! I happen to be a person that laughs at people farting! Others get disgusted! It's perfectly natural and it's reality!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1207466685931555


Just last night the hubby and I were sitting there and he started to express his displeasure with my apparent phone addiction! I have some games on my phone! No big deal! There fun and they pass the time away but this really made me think about usage/addiction to my phone! I have to make more of a concerted effort to put my phone down and just walk away from it!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## cheezyridr

time once again, to post one of my favorite songs






late edit: something i found that was too bad-ass not to share


----------



## Lola

This is such a happy pup with a great story!


----------



## Guest

Nice find on Ktulu cheezy! 
That used to be one of my fav songs to play.

The Petty Booka tune made me think of this ..


----------



## mhammer

A relic of my youth. I loved this sketch as an undergraduate. You can listren to the whole thing if you want, but I think the best part starts around 13:10. You may recognize some familiar voices i there, likeGilda Radner and Harold Ramis.


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

The new "road rage"


----------



## mhammer

Van Halen implicated in Panama Papers - The Beaverton - North America's Trusted Source of News


----------



## zontar

To view in your browser, click here.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I think he added an additional swerve.


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Guest

My beer store's a half klik away.
Wonder if I could set up the same thing. lol.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> My beer store's a half klik away.
> Wonder if I could set up the same thing. lol.


It's been a while but I managed to understand about 80% of that, needles to say the universal 'beer on tap' language makes me think that guy has it made.


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

Some philosophical thoughts for the day!

Life begins at the end of your comfort zone!

The limit is not in the sky. The limit is the mind!


----------



## keto

zontar said:


>


I'm missing something about this very ordinary hotel room I think >?


----------



## Krelf

Who collects money in a pot and drools?

The salivation army.


----------



## Adcandour

Krelf said:


> Who collects money in a pot and drools?
> 
> The salivation army.


Or any bum at Shuter and Sherbourne .


----------



## zontar

keto said:


> I'm missing something about this very ordinary hotel room I think >?


No just a random picture...


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Adcandour

zontar said:


> No just a random picture...


your 'random' picture broke my brain.


----------



## Electraglide

The wife's grandson is finally moving out of the basement.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


>


Looks like the Travel Lodge out by the airport just off Barlow.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guitar101

cheezyridr said:


>


That's nothing. I built my wife a walk in closet a few years ago and it has become a giant junk drawer. I've given up trying to get back in there to finish it.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


>


My family room is one big junk room! A mish mash of crap from 3 different inheritances!


----------



## Guest

We had a 12x24 garage built in '98.
For years after, my wife would refer to it as 'the shed'.
I would always correct her that 'it's a garage!'
Well .. as the years passed and junk accumulated,
it's become 'the shed'. sigh.


----------



## bzrkrage

cheezyridr said:


>











Yep.


----------



## Lola

I just found this really bizarre video on YouTube! It is one big mind f*ck! Watch this guy's finger walk and sprout new appendages! This is takes creative thinking to a whole new level! Very slick and f*cked up! I watched many of his other weirdly and bizarre videos! They're all on the same level of creativity!!


----------



## Adcandour

I just watched the Teddy operation with my son. We both giggled through the whole thing. Bizarre.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


>


I do not trust anyone who doesn't have a junk drawer. That drawer is getting useable. I don't see any matches, Zig-Zags or a flashlight that doesn't use the batteries that are seen.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> I just watched the Teddy operation with my son. We both giggled through the whole thing. Bizarre.


This is just so bizarre! This definitely qualifies as twisted! Really twisted!


----------



## Lola

Giving spiders LSD! I can't even begin to believe this! I started laughing at this! Wow!


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


We had some pretty funky spiderwebs around the house in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## Lola

These videos are so very, very weird! Watch what happens to the cows!


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Looks like the Travel Lodge out by the airport just off Barlow.


That picture wasn't taken in Calgary.


----------



## zontar

adcandour said:


> your 'random' picture broke my brain.


Really? How?


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Adcandour

zontar said:


> Really? How?


I spent a couple of minutes trying to figure out what was wrong with the pic. Trickery.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Stop beating yourself up! You are a work in progress: which means you get there a little at a time, not all at once!


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Guest

While some cities debate a ban on walking and texting, a city in Germany 
has decided to just roll with the trend and install street lights on the ground, 
for those strolling into traffic with their heads down.


----------



## amagras

cheezyridr said:


>


I agree


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


>


I don't have to watch the clip to know what it is, I've been years lol with that.


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> While some cities debate a ban on walking and texting, a city in Germany
> has decided to just roll with the trend and install street lights on the ground,
> for those strolling into traffic with their heads down.


I hope those are solar cell powered


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> While some cities debate a ban on walking and texting, a city in Germany
> has decided to just roll with the trend and install street lights on the ground,
> for those strolling into traffic with their heads down.


What next? I hope they draw their power from cell phones.


----------



## zontar

adcandour said:


> I spent a couple of minutes trying to figure out what was wrong with the pic. Trickery.


Simply a random picture.
(This picture was taken in BC--the province that is)


----------



## Adcandour

You got me nervous, Lar.

Here's a pic of the other woman in my life: Penny.


----------



## Guest

Ruh Roh.
Does she know you posted this?

A little while back, I remember a pic you posted
of her playing her(?) white Ibby Artcore.
Now that was stunning.


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> Ruh Roh.
> Does she know you posted this?
> 
> A little while back, I remember a pic you posted
> of her playing her(?) white Ibby Artcore.
> Now that was stunning.


Naw, she knows I've been staring at it...she hates it, so she'd probably beat me. 

re: ibby - yes, I've been trying to convince her to go short and blonde again. Holding a guitar would be nice too


----------



## Lola

Just gorgeous! Nah, not you but the dog! lol

That little puppy certainly grew into a beautiful girl! She is so regal looking sitting there with her dad! I love this picture! My world is okay when I look at pictures like this!


----------



## Guest

Ah, so that's her short hair blond look. lol.


----------



## Milkman

I wish I could have a dog. I love them but I travel too much.

There's nothing more calming then petting a nice gentle dog after a day at work.


----------



## capnjim

Sometimes its not easy to pet them.



http://imgur.com/vuJxrvd


----------



## Electraglide

adcandour said:


> View attachment 20399
> You got me nervous, Lar.
> 
> Here's a pic of the other woman in my life: Penny.


Is that just puppy love?


----------



## zontar

Drums.


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## mhammer

This story was on CBC's _As It Happens_ last night. A little weird and twisted but ultimately a really sweet tale of great fishing buddies, and one *really* big fish.

Fishermen honour their buddy Ron, turn his ashes into fish bait


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


That's my laugh for the morning. I'll be passing this one on to my wife.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

So as you all know it's Mother's Day! My husband bought me what I thought was a really weird gift! He bought me a Minion coloring book with 3 different types of mediums to use! Crayons, pencil crayons and markers! I just finished coloring my first picture and it was just incredibly relaxing! The best part is I get to choose the colors I am going to use! I have been in another total world for the last hour! Just a really great present! I know a lot of people will think it's pretty juvenile but it's really not! Destressing!


----------



## vadsy

at least it wasn't a sandwich maker..


----------



## Guest

Was this the first one you coloured?


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> at least it wasn't a sandwich maker..


I'll take the sandwich maker


----------



## vadsy

Just lookin at that I can tell that sandwich has Hep A, B and possibly C but most definitely resembles Arby's roast beef special.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Was this the first one you coloured?


Your great sense of humor and gentle nature is why your one of my favorite people here! And no it wasn't the first one I colored. My book does not contain this picture!


----------



## Lola

Happy Mother's Day to me! I did nothing today except color in my coloring book! Actually that's a lie! I did a load of laundry!


----------



## Lola

They forgot Edward Van Halen who is 60 and Angus Young who is 60! How dare they!!


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> Just lookin at that I can tell that sandwich has Hep A, B and possibly C but most definitely resembles Arby's roast beef special.


There are shots now for hep a,b and c and it looks like a Peanut Butter, Nutella and Smuckers Grape Jelly sandwich.....not as good as Peanut Butter and Honey but what the heck, still a healthy sandwich. It comes with milk.


----------



## vadsy

I think you're missing it.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Just random...

By 1959, he was leading his own band in Chicago


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


what if you didn't want an entire hour? would you be obligated for the rest? it sounds like waaaayyy more work than i'd be interested in. and really, you don't know what might be under the hood. i mean, imagine, you and her makin out right there, and you glance down and the front of her dress looks like she's doin a bad job of hiding an umbrella. she might then look at you and say 
"NOW WE'LL SEE WHO'S GONNA F*CK WHO AROUND HERE!!!" and then what? then it's how fast can you run without turning around, isn't it?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> what if you didn't want an entire hour? would you be obligated for the rest? it sounds like waaaayyy more work than i'd be interested in. and really, you don't know what might be under the hood. i mean, imagine, you and her makin out right there, and you glance down and the front of her dress looks like she's doin a bad job of hiding an umbrella. she might then look at you and say
> "NOW WE'LL SEE WHO'S GONNA F*CK WHO AROUND HERE!!!" and then what? then it's how fast can you run without turning around, isn't it?


Been there before have you cheezy?


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> Just random...
> 
> By 1959, he was leading his own band in Chicago


Stan Makita?


----------



## Robert1950

Brickstarter


----------



## zontar

The Dixie Hummingbirds


----------



## Adcandour

Joke I made up for my wife listening displeasure:

What do you call an old joke that's still funny?

Historical


----------



## Adcandour

cheezyridr said:


> what if you didn't want an entire hour? would you be obligated for the rest? it sounds like waaaayyy more work than i'd be interested in. and really, you don't know what might be under the hood. i mean, imagine, you and her makin out right there, and you glance down and the front of her dress looks like she's doin a bad job of hiding an umbrella. she might then look at you and say
> "NOW WE'LL SEE WHO'S GONNA F*CK WHO AROUND HERE!!!" and then what? then it's how fast can you run without turning around, isn't it?


Is there something you need to get off your chest?

Yeah, that's a pun.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> Joke I made up for my wife listening displeasure:
> 
> What do you call an old joke that's still funny?
> 
> Historical










I can understand your wife's displeasure. lol.


----------



## greco

adcandour said:


> What do you call an old joke that's still funny?
> 
> Historical


GROAN...your son could do better than that! ...LOL


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

"Barney Rubble. What an actor."


----------



## High/Deaf

adcandour said:


> Joke I made up for my wife listening displeasure:
> 
> What do you call an old joke that's still funny?
> 
> Historical


What's the opposite of historical? Modern?

That joke was modern.


----------



## Lola

Anybody awake still? It's 3:23 am and I am so not tired! 7:30 here in a little over 4 hours! So much BS at work! Too much ping ponging around in my head! Might as put this time to good use and go practice until I have to go to work in 4 hours! I have my new toy, Song Surgeon. Excited! Off to practice with my headphones of course!


----------



## ed2000

Did you ever wonder if the Heimlich manouver had actually been developed by Jim Kickinndabutt.....?


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

Fight Kikkoman!


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## cheezyridr

funny thing is, none of them look normal in the "before" pic either. also i think the crack woman actually improved.


----------



## Milkman

Except the pedal guy.


He looks pretty messed up in the "after" picture.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

hello.


----------



## Adcandour

Rooting through my dad's photos and this popped out.


----------



## Adcandour

Here's my grampa back in Alexandria.


----------



## Guest




----------



## mrmatt1972

^^^
Thanks for sending me down a Robot Chicken rabbit hole!


----------



## Guest

Yer' welcome.
It can be addictive entertainment. lol.


----------



## jb welder

I'm sure everyone (of a certain age  ) remembers Lance Link, secret chimp.
(band plays at 11:15)


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

When the wife told me the guy from Mr Ed died I said I thought Ronald Reagan died years ago. Never saw the show. I don't think CHBC aired it back then


----------



## bzrkrage

jb welder said:


> I'm sure everyone (of a certain age  ) remembers Lance Link, secret chimp.
> (band plays at 11:15)


So, producers & zoo keepers on lsd thought this sh!t up?
BTW, banana peanut butter sandwich is awesome.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Ain't That A Kindness


----------



## Guest




----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


>


Got an address? I call shotgun, Zontar got I last time! Roadtrip!!!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Supertramp 'Breakfast in America' waitress Kate Murtagh is now 95 years old, still super cheery.


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> Got an address? I call shotgun, Zontar got I last time! Roadtrip!!!


Forget shotgun--I'm driving!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## bzrkrage

Seems Calgary's been down with same sex marriages for over 35 years.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Shotgun!!!!!!

Oh forget Shotgun--I want to drive it...


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Labour Day?


----------



## sulphur

I'd wondered about the defacing of currency in the US.
The guy sells them on Etsy, there's a Canadian penny ring available.


----------



## Jamdog

sulphur said:


> I'd wondered about the defacing of currency in the US.
> The guy sells them on Etsy, there's a Canadian penny ring available.


Ain't it illegal to deface Canadian currencies?


----------



## sulphur

Jamdog said:


> Ain't it illegal to deface Canadian currencies?


This guy is out of the states. I'm not sure if we have a law on hand about that, they do south of the border though.


----------



## Adcandour

I get that we all hate Monsanto, but find a sitter dum-dum.


----------



## Ti-Ron

NEVER told you best half she's just like her mother... NEVER!


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr.

On the coin ring thing,
In another of his videos he states that in the U.S.A., defacing for fraudulent purposes is what is illegal.
e.g. changing the face value of the coin.

In Canada - the law lists melting as illegal...

*Melting down coins*

*11* (1) No person shall, except in accordance with a licence granted by the Minister, melt down, break up or use otherwise than as currency any coin that is current and legal tender in Canada.*Marginal note:Offence and punishment*
(2) Every person who contravenes subsection (1) or any condition attached to a licence referred to in that subsection is liable on summary conviction to a fine not exceeding two hundred and fifty dollars or to imprisonment for a term not exceeding twelve months or to both, and, in addition to any fine or imprisonment imposed, the court may order that the articles by means of or in relation to which the offence was committed be forfeited to Her Majesty.


----------



## zontar

Moore: Stand and deliver.
All: Dennis Moore!
Moore: The same. And now my lords, my ladies ...your lupins, please.
_(General bewilderment and consternation.)_
Buckingham: Our what?
Moore: Oh, come come, don't play games with me my Lord of Buckingham.
Buckingham: What can you mean?
Moore _(putting pistol to his head):_ Your life or your lupins, my lord.
_(Buckingham and the rest of the gathering now produce lupins which they have secreted about their several persons. They offer them to Moore.)_
Moore: In a bunch, in a bunch. _(they arrange them in a bunch)_ Thank you my friends, and now a good evening to you all.


----------



## Adcandour

Try not to cringe:


----------



## Guest

Ah, Dennis.


----------



## Milkman

adcandour said:


> Try not to cringe:


Ouch.

That should have been prevented.


----------



## High/Deaf

Milkman said:


> Ouch.
> 
> That should have been prevented.


His title was perfect though. I literally (or would that figuratively? I'm never sure) cringed through about 75%. 

And WTF is up with flipping your guitar over your head. Straplocks, people!!! Or physics will not be your friend.


----------



## Lola

I have straplocks that are interchangeable between guitars. They have saved my guitars a few times. I highly recommend them.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Milkman

There was a time in the 80s when the band I was playing with did the guitar spin a few tmes every night.

We did it in tandom and never had trouble.

Strap locks are NOT safe enough to do that trick IMO.

I had a home made strap lock system that would only fail if the strap broke.

And, seatbelt straps are best. Leather is a non starter.


----------



## Guitar101

I had a cinch strap break while riding a horse full out and I rode the saddle right into the ground so a broken guitar strap would be a luxury.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Moore: Stand and deliver.
> All: Dennis Moore!
> Moore: The same. And now my lords, my ladies ...your lupins, please.
> _(General bewilderment and consternation.)_
> Buckingham: Our what?
> Moore: Oh, come come, don't play games with me my Lord of Buckingham.
> Buckingham: What can you mean?
> Moore _(putting pistol to his head):_ Your life or your lupins, my lord.
> _(Buckingham and the rest of the gathering now produce lupins which they have secreted about their several persons. They offer them to Moore.)_
> Moore: In a bunch, in a bunch. _(they arrange them in a bunch)_ Thank you my friends, and now a good evening to you all.


This post needs the vid.


----------



## Electraglide

Why not.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


Simcoe?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Edmonton area?


----------



## Guest

Unknown. Posted on my FB page.
Feels like anywhere up north to me.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


That could be anywhere around where I live.


----------



## jb welder

That's our provincial bird.


----------



## zontar




----------



## JBFairthorne

I totally remember that one...every Saturday, the same episodes over and over again each week.


----------



## Adcandour

I loved that show. In retrospect, I think it was meant for the teenagers who didn't fall asleep from the night before.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

How ironic a croc within a croc! lol


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


I wish.

She'd probably look closer to Barbara Bush.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


I think I'll just let the joke ride.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Lola

HELP!

When I try to quote someone else's post I can't. It says there is an error detected! Why is that? It's been going on for a week or so!


----------



## Adcandour

maybe this random photo will help:


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## dodgechargerfan

I am overwhelmed by the fact that I have nothing to do.


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## LexxM3

Ok, I was working towards a NAD post on the nice DSL40c I acquired from @laristotle last weekend and doing a little Ronnie James Dio/Viv Campbell as a test. I had Spotify running in the background on every song titled "Holy Diver" ... and then THIS comes on!






O! M! G! I love a little jazz as much as the next guy, but WTF! "Yeaah, yeaaah ... that's right" LOL.

*Bonus:* these guys are actually pretty cool, find their other covers, but still ...






*Bonus 2:* I've definitely gone down a Youtube rabbit hole here ...


----------



## LexxM3

Ok, I am blocking Youtube for 24 hours after this as a cool off period .. another classic:


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

Get a pair of these for those extra hefty loads.


----------



## Lola

I will reiterate my previous question! Why can I not quote anybody else's posts? I get an error msg.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I will reiterate my previous question! Why can I not quote anybody else's posts? I get an error msg.


Don't know, it worked for me. Maybe it's one of those random things.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I will reiterate my previous question! Why can I not quote anybody else's posts? I get an error msg.


Are you doing it correctly?
If so and it's still not working, contact Scott.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Are you doing it correctly?
> If so and it's still not working, contact Scott.
> 
> View attachment 21320


Actually it's easier than that.

I click Quote, then reply, then start typing my response.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> Actually it's easier than that.
> 
> I click Quote, then reply, then start typing my response.


Dang! I learn something new everyday.
Tnx Mike.


----------



## Milkman

I wonder if I can get fined for wearing these douche bag shoes while driving a proper Japanese sports car.

I passed by a factory outlet in Buffalo yesterday on my way back from the airport.

Two nice pairs of Pumas for $100. Hard to pass up.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Dang! I learn something new everyday.
> Tnx Mike.


No problem bud,


That's on my iPad.

I don't use my PC much for this site so I can't recall if it's the same.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> I don't use my PC much for this site so I can't recall if it's the same.


It is (it's what I'm on at the moment).


----------



## Lola

I love the "To the man I love" in the background. It trumps the shoes that's for sure! lol


----------



## Lola

It's still doing the same retarded thing!


----------



## amagras




----------



## Milkman

LOL,

I just Effed up the quote thing after stating how easy it is.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I love the "To the man I love" in the background. It trumps the shoes that's for sure! lol


and everything else in that room or otherwise in my possesion.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

Milkman your a funny man! You make me laugh! Your such a proper gentleman in that you used the word Effed up for the real McCoy! No F bomb! lol


----------



## Guest

The man truly is a gentleman.
I've had the pleasure to meet up with him a coupla' times.


----------



## Milkman

Having a five year old grand daughter around helps me to govern my potty mouth.

I try.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur

Lola said:


> I will reiterate my previous question! Why can I not quote anybody else's posts? I get an error msg.


I use the "Reply" option on the lower far right.
It inserts the quote anyway and sends an alert.


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> I use the "Reply" option on the lower far right.
> It inserts the quote anyway and sends an alert.


Thank you that solved the problem! Awesome thinking!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Thank you that solved the problem! Awesome thinking!


Best way. I was hitting "Quote" and then "Reply".

As Sulpher correctly noted, only "Reply" is needed.

You're the man Jock!


----------



## sulphur

I think that I tried the "quote" initially and things got funky.
Maybe that's for multi-quoting, I'm not sure.

I just stumbled on that solution. 8)


----------



## Guest

sulphur said:


> Maybe that's for multi-quoting ..


correct.


----------



## zontar




----------



## amagras

Wow, Ottawa is getting exited with the latest rumors!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Room with a view.


----------



## bzrkrage

@laristotle, Wonder if you can hit the electric wires from there?


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Also could be Moe & Larry--but Cut & Paste is s great caption for that.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


>


Women fly on brooms much better than men too! J/K


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Lola

Hamstrung said:


> View attachment 21521


Ain't that the truth~


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## JBFairthorne

Finally...a use for all those crap acoustics in the kijiji thread recently. Get to work Lari.


----------



## Guest

I once turned a 12 string into a planter with an Ivy in the soundhole.


----------



## GWN!




----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Works for me.....damned neighbors.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I once turned a 12 string into a planter with an Ivy in the soundhole.


I told a young lady I was a magician. She didn't believe me so I turned her into a motel. Her name might have been Ivy.


----------



## zontar

GWN! said:


> View attachment 21526


This one never gets old.


----------



## zontar

Sushi Myth: Sushi is raw fish. Fact: Technically, sushi isn’t fish at all. The name of this Japanese dish refers to the vinegared rice, which often is topped with raw seafood.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

GWN! said:


> View attachment 21526


I had that one taped to my effects rack for a couple of years.

I even wrote "suck" on the channel strip on a channel I wasn't using.


----------



## Guest

ah! you must have one of these ..


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## mhammer

My wife combs through the journals for her job at Health Canada, and stumbles onto some of the most interesting things. Here an abstract for something she stumbled onto today. bacteria for the construction industry? Who knew?

*Biocalcification using B. pasteurii for strengthening brick masonry civil engineering structures*
Supriya H. Raut
*Affiliated with*
Department of Food Engineering and Technology, Institute of Chemical Technology
, 
D. D. Sarode
*Affiliated with*
General Engineering Department, Institute of Chemical Technology
, 
S. S. Lele
*Affiliated with*
Department of Food Engineering and Technology, Institute of Chemical Technology


Email author


Abstract
Microbiologically induced calcite precipitation in bricks by bacterium _Bacillus pasteurii_ (NCIM 2477) using a media especially optimized for urease production (OptU) was demonstrated in this study. Effect of biocalcification activity on compressive strength and water absorption capacity of bricks was investigated. Various other parameters such as pH, growth profile, urease activity, urea breakdown and calcite precipitated were monitored during the 28 days curing period. Efficiency of _B. pasteurii_ to form microbial aided calcite precipitate in OptU media resulted into 83.9 % increase in strength of the bricks as compared to only 24.9 % with standard media, nutrient broth (NB). In addition to significant increase in the compressive strength, bricks treated with _B. pasteurii_ grown in OptU media resulted in 48.9 % reduction in water absorption capacity as compared to control bricks immersed in tap water. Thus it was successfully demonstrated that microbial calcification in optimized media by _Bacillus pasteurii_ has good potential for commercial application to improve the life span of structures constructed with bricks, particularly structures of heritage importance.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


>


"Hulk want pony. Hulk want tiara. Hulk angry. Hulk smash!"


----------



## Guest

Are you there Dave? .. Hello .. Dave..?


----------



## greco

If I'm the Dave you are calling out to...Yes! 
Thanks very much for posting the pic.

Great idea!!...also love the (matching) wine colour of the chair.

Is the chair company owned by the Chinese?...like most of our Niagara area wineries? Sorry...that thread really set me back.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

My like is for you Dave.
Not the chi-wine stuff. lol.


----------



## ed2000

Rouge River at Lake Ontario


----------



## mhammer

What is it about sunshine bouncing off water? I will not be at all surprised when some neuroscience type discovers cells connected to pleasure centers deep in the brain that ONLY fire in response to the sight of sunshine bouncing off water. It's primal, dude.


----------



## Mooh

I was trying to catch sunlight with my paddle. I failed.


----------



## Guest

And then there's the moon.


----------



## mhammer

The cells are firing. The cells are firing.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> "Hulk want pony. Hulk want tiara. Hulk angry. Hulk smash!"


----------



## Guitar101

Anyone here have a "Premier" membership in Bandmix Canada. If so, please PM me.

BandMix.ca - Search for musicians and bands in the Canada


----------



## bzrkrage

I don't believe in the Divine… but then again…


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## High/Deaf

Tetre Rouge


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> I don't believe in the Divine… but then again…
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


I see what looks like a coffee cup, where's the coffee maker.


----------



## Guest




----------



## bzrkrage

Electraglide said:


> I see what looks like a coffee cup, where's the coffee maker.


Dude! Without the morning double espresso flat white, "there is no spoon".
There is a reason my kids call it "Daddy Go-juice"


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Adcandour

All around the Hee haw


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle, i completely agree


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


Uncle Bob?


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> Dude! Without the morning double espresso flat white, "there is no spoon".
> There is a reason my kids call it "Daddy Go-juice"
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


From what I understand there's more caffeine in my cup of coffee than there is in your mini-slurp.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Sloppy Steve and his Panhead. Handbanger to boot.


----------



## amagras

This year I will unsubscribe from every youtube channel that post more than 3 times about NAMM: can you hear me SoundOnSound??!!!


----------



## zurn

This one got me


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mrmatt1972

zontar said:


>


I would buy that in a heartbeat ❤


----------



## Robert1950

*PUNCHABLE FACES: #1








*


----------



## Guest

Robert1950 said:


> PUNCHABLE FACES: #1


#2


----------



## Robert1950

Trump's British cousin...


----------



## allthumbs56

Robert1950 said:


> Trump's British cousin...


Gary Busey, right?


----------



## Robert1950

allthumbs56 said:


> Gary Busey, right?


Close


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2307740799248966


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2307740799248966


Nah.


----------



## Guest

Not my quotes.


----------



## Electraglide

Didn't figure they were. 8 too many strats in your other post tho. I had one or two of those cars back in the day. '56 Desoto and the '57 Chevy but not in those colors.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## zontar




----------



## mhammer

Today's (July 1) _*Rhymes With Orange*_ strip (not one I regularly read) is just for musicians. Funny:


----------



## mhammer

zontar said:


>


Now that's a beach I could enjoy. Normally, I stay clear of the beach because sunshine hates me. But that one has some nice shade. Kinda makes you wonder about the tides there, though, don't it?


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> Now that's a beach I could enjoy. Normally, I stay clear of the beach because sunshine hates me. But that one has some nice shade. Kinda makes you wonder about the tides there, though, don't it?


Apparently the beach gets bad reviews, but it sure is beautiful.


----------



## bzrkrage

mhammer said:


> Now that's a beach I could enjoy. Normally, I stay clear of the beach because sunshine hates me. But that one has some nice shade. Kinda makes you wonder about the tides there, though, don't it?











This is Clovelly Beach, Sydney Australia.
The palace at the top (3 storey pub) is the hotel I used to manage. On a day shift, I'd go for a swim during my break.



Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> This is Clovelly Beach, Sydney Australia.
> The palace at the top (3 storey pub) is the hotel I used to manage. On a day shift, I'd go for a swim during my break.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other other brain.


Any sharks?


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> Any sharks?


Yep.
It isn't safe to go back in the water: Great White circles beach where British swimmer lost leg and foot in shark attack


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> Yep.
> It isn't safe to go back in the water: Great White circles beach where British swimmer lost leg and foot in shark attack
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


Yeah, it's a cliché question about Australia--but somebody had to ask.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## cheezyridr

that used to happen to me all the time


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1095626577162110


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

Fun Fact: One in Four Americans believe the Sun goes around the earth. 

1 In 4 Americans Thinks The Sun Goes Around The Earth, Survey Says


----------



## butterknucket

Hope this isn't going too far.....


----------



## Robert1950

I have no doubt that when Eric divorced Patti, he thought that George got the better deal.



laristotle said:


>


----------



## Robert1950

re: Colonoscopy Clean-Out. No,... that *IS* going too far.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


>


Well he's a better singer than Shatner, but not as funny...


----------



## mhammer

Those videos deserve to be listened to on a deluxe system like this one:




Honestly, I can't believe how cheap stuff has gotten. The speakers, amp (3W/ch) and spectrum analyser display go for $19.66 in total, although I imagine shipping and exchange rates drive that up higher. Still.

And....what the hell wazzat? Holy crap, it's hail the size of quarters out there!!! Gotta run save the plants!


----------



## Mooh

mhammer said:


> And....what the hell wazzat? Holy crap, it's hail the size of quarters out there!!! Gotta run save the plants!


You alive?


----------



## mhammer

Yeah, thanks for asking. And thankfully,so are my tomato plants and basil. But it was nuts there for about 5min. I don't know that I have ever seen a squirrel run that fast in my entire life! That little bugger was *alarmed*.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Yeah, thanks for asking. And thankfully,so are my tomato plants and basil. But it was nuts there for about 5min. I don't know that I have ever seen a squirrel run that fast in my entire life! That little bugger was *alarmed*.


I would prefer hail over tree rats. My insurance covers hail damage.




There's at least 6 of the damned things on my property alone.


----------



## zontar

Ekki-Ekki-Ekki-Ekki-PTANG. Zoom-Boing. Z'nourrwringmm


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh

mhammer said:


> Yeah, thanks for asking. And thankfully,so are my tomato plants and basil. But it was nuts there for about 5min. I don't know that I have ever seen a squirrel run that fast in my entire life! That little bugger was *alarmed*.


Every now and then I know it's kind of hard to tell... ;-)


----------



## mhammer

Oh you can *tell*, brother, you can tell.

I remember going to a conference in Orange County, CA, and one of the things that struck me there was that the earthworms moved like lightning compared to our earthworms, when I went out for a walk after a little rain-shower. The little red squirrel that frequents our yard is normally a fast little bugger, as these things normally are, but in the midst of the hail, it was like that guy was being whipped across the whole yard by some big elastic band. I was waiting for the Tom-and-Jerry bullet ricochet sound effects. LOL


----------



## Electraglide

A big elastic rubber band for the squirrel.....now there's an idea.


----------



## Lola

Why?


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Why?


Why what, launch the squirrels? Gets them out of my yard and hopefully they won't come back. It's safer and more humane than poison or traps.


----------



## Mooh

Flying squirrels are a natural.


----------



## mhammer

Now if I could only find a solution for that chipmunk who steals my tomatoes.


----------



## High/Deaf

I put seed out for chickadees. Every now and then I'll see a black squirrel coming across the cherry tree to get at the seed. I spray them with water, they seem to hate that. 

IMO, squirrels are rats with a bushy tail and a great publicist in Walt Disney.


----------



## Lola

Well I for one love squirrels. I feed them all the time! They are interesting to watch! Watch how agile they are!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## High/Deaf

You probably grew up on Chip 'n Dale. Imagine them without hair on their tails.....


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Well I for one love squirrels. I feed them all the time! They are interesting to watch! Watch how agile they are!


Just wait until they chew thru the eves or the roof and get into your house. And then the wasps follow. So far they are only in the shed. 








This can be fun too.


----------



## zontar

JEFF BECK MAKES POWERFUL STATEMENT WITH LOUD HAILER | Warner Music Canada


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Just wait until they chew thru the eves or the roof and get into your house. And then the wasps follow. So far they are only in the shed. .


How did it even get that far? We have lived in the same house for 35 years and we have had a few mice but that's it!


----------



## Milkman

I like squirrels. They don't cause me any trouble and they're a riot to watch.

We feed them along with the birds.


----------



## Mooh

The dickheaded fuckwit subcontractor who did the restorations on our house after a tornado in 2011 didn't fully complete the porch roof (it's an enclosed porch). Where the porch roof met the house wall under the eave, virtually to the soffit, they left an opening big enough to put your hand in. It took until this year for the squirrels to find it, but when they did it was obvious due to the noise. 

Upon inspection I noticed some degradation of the paint on the ceiling as well, meaning that wind driven snow was getting in and melting in small amounts and that too took until this year to be manifest. I got my capable contractor neighbour to have a look, called my insurer who put it back to the restoration company who surprisingly agreed the work hadn't been completed and they were on the hook for it. The original subcontractor has since gone bankrupt so my neighbour was approved to conduct the repairs. I put in some sweat equity and we got the job done...after the baby squirrels left. 

In the short spring that the squirrel family was in residence, they dragged in a lot of twigs, messed up the insulation and generally had their way with the place. Sure kept the cat entertained for a while, all that noise and watching the little sleep depriving agents of hell run laps of the boulevard trees and the eavestrough. 

It was more fun in my Dad's day when all he did was call the police chief to warn him that there would be some shots fired in town. The bolt action rim fire 22 Cooey and a shovel was all it took, though one had to repeat the procedure every so often to be effective.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> How did it even get that far? We have lived in the same house for 35 years and we have had a few mice but that's it!


It took the squirrels less than a day to chew holes in the new floor of the shed and then thru the roof. They winter under the shed. 
@Mooh.....We used to pop squirrels, gophers, coyotes, starlings etc. for the bounties....mostly with good old cooey 22s.....tube mag under the barrel or Enfield 303 using army ammo for the bigger animals.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


Larry is that you in your younger years? The hair is just gorgeous! I love it! Black Sabbath matters! lol


----------



## Guest

Lol. No, not me. Random FB pic.
However, we had a lead guitar in our band for a bit (80's) who looked just like that.


----------



## mhammer

This item is sure to be near and dear to many hearts: Parents hope guitar lessons will get son laid soon - The Beaverton - North America's Trusted Source of News


----------



## Guest




----------



## ed2000

My turtle was ambushed this morning while out for a walk. Be cautious near amphibians! The toad waited for me to get the camera. Shortly after this pic, it jumped off.

99 cents is what she(red eared slider) cost to buy in May 1975. Everyone asks, "How old will it get?" I dunno, gotta put her in my will, I guess!


----------



## zontar




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

This is gorgeous. I am really like Kaiser Willy's Coupe

V


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


>


So, all this years Fender has copied Chevrolet?


----------



## Electraglide

amagras said:


> So, all this years Fender has copied Chevrolet?


Could be worse, they could have copied Toyota.


----------



## amagras

Electraglide said:


> Could be worse, they could have copied Toyota.


Nah, I think that was Ibanez


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

What a lovely lake this is.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

Futura - The Unofficial Epiphone Wiki


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> Futura - The Unofficial Epiphone Wiki


Pointy-bird.
A pointy-pointy.
Anoint my head.
Anointy-nointy.



Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> Futura - The Unofficial Epiphone Wiki


Just sayin' I can't do the "pointy guitar"


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> Just sayin' I can't do the "pointy guitar"
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


I don't mind some pointy guitars--but those are kind of ugly--the Explorer was much better--these are where an Explorer prototype/early design, that Gibson & Epiphone later "re-issued"
I was on another forum earlier & we were discussing Modernes & Futuras.
So I posted something from that thread here.
Randomly.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## mhammer

bzrkrage said:


> Just sayin' I can't do the "pointy guitar"


Any guitar of mine has to have a discernible "tush". A guitar that's all elbows isn't my kind of guitar either. I would _like_ to be able to pay homage to, and appreciate, a Flying V, since there are so many great players, and it has such a great legacy. I also know I _ought_ to like fish, and _wish_ I could like it, but the smell and taste make me nauseous. So despite a cognitive appreciation of their many virtues, both fish and pointy guitars stay off my "to do" list.


----------



## bzrkrage

mhammer said:


> Any guitar of mine has to have a discernible "tush". A guitar that's all elbows isn't my kind of guitar either. I would _like_ to be able to pay homage to, and appreciate, a Flying V, since there are so many great players, and it has such a great legacy. I also know I _ought_ to like fish, and _wish_ I could like it, but the smell and taste make me nauseous. So despite a cognitive appreciation of their many virtues, both fish and pointy guitars stay off my "to do" list.









Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## bzrkrage

mhammer said:


> Any pointy guitars stay off my "to do" list.






@mhammer, no offence to be taken. Just random.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> I don't mind some pointy guitars--but those are kind of ugly--the Explorer was much better--these are where an Explorer prototype/early design, that Gibson & Epiphone later "re-issued"
> I was on another forum earlier & we were discussing Modernes & Futuras.
> So I posted something from that thread here.
> Randomly.


Yep, that's my sense as well. Lots of ugly pointy guitars - and only a few great ones. To me, Gibson got it dead-right with the Explorer - just the right angles, shape and balance. The fact that it's been around (it and the V) for nearly 60 years says something.


I liked the organic weirdness of a few BC Richi as well. Just usually waaaaay too many knobs........


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

deleted


----------



## ed2000

Saw something really neat the other evening as I looked at the sky - sometimes when looking at the stars during a dark night you can see space junk or the actual space station orbiting the earth. I spotted something moving south to north and simultaniously saw another object within a degree or so, moving north east. Wow, two orbiting objects viewed at the same time. I thought that was neat(using a 60's phrase).


----------



## Guest

groovy man!


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> I liked the organic weirdness of a few BC Richi as well. Just usually waaaaay too many knobs........


I like the Eagles--I like the look of the Mockingbird, but I can't play them--the upper horn digs into my ribs--it did when I was a scrawny guy and they do with more weight on me as well--right now I'm in between.


----------



## Steadfastly

Homemade Chicken Plucker


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## amagras




----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


>


Hahaha busted 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

My niece and her partner are at Duncan on the Island. Their luggage is still in Sydney Aus.. Or at least that's where the airline thinks it is. They hope the luggage gets sent to the Island before they leave to go back to Aus..


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## amagras

More from Google+ 
Probably fake but, what the hey!


----------



## ed2000

Today was my lucky day. I was stung on my left arm by a hornet......while I was sealing the gutters and checking the shingles on the roof of my two story house. Lucky, as in, poking guitar fingers into crevices while confined to a roof 30 feet above terra firma and only disturbing one (1) hornet.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Listen to this youngster state his case about him wanting cupcakes! OMG too funny!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar




----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


>


At first I didn't even know where she was pointing at!


----------



## Robert1950

John Cleese apparently has YouTube Channel...







John Cleese


----------



## Lola

Wow! I am at the cottage finally and am using my phone for it's Virgin voyage into the forum. My son says I am using data which I know about already but he pays for all our services I will get off and say bye for now before he has a hissy fit! The shoe seems to be on the other foot now! Bills, taxes and death! Lol he hates when I say that!


----------



## Adcandour

ed2000 said:


> Today was my lucky day. I was stung on my left arm by a hornet......while I was sealing the gutters and checking the shingles on the roof of my two story house. Lucky, as in, poking guitar fingers into crevices while confined to a roof 30 feet above terra firma and only disturbing one (1) hornet.


Well, if it makes you feel better...my dog PROJECTILE barfed on me (well, my pants, chair and desk).

On a brighter note, she had my other dog's diarrhea for breakfast.


----------



## Guitar101

adcandour said:


> Well, if it makes you feel better...my dog PROJECTILE barfed on me (well, my pants, chair and desk).
> 
> On a brighter note, she had my other dog's diarrhea for breakfast.


How do you spell Ew


----------



## Guest




----------



## Adcandour

Guitar101 said:


> How do you spell Ew



Yeah, I've got a super strong stomach, but that was very hard to handle.


----------



## JBFairthorne

No letting the dogs give you kisses for a while eh?


----------



## allthumbs56

adcandour said:


> Well, if it makes you feel better...my dog PROJECTILE barfed on me (well, my pants, chair and desk).
> 
> On a brighter note, she had my other dog's diarrhea for breakfast.


`Projectile` is a funny name for a dog.


----------



## Adcandour

allthumbs56 said:


> `Projectile` is a funny name for a dog.


Sorry, I understand how that could have been misinterpreted. Her name is actually Penny. My son named her after the Beatles tune.


----------



## Electraglide

adcandour said:


> Sorry, I understand how that could have been misinterpreted. Her name is actually Penny. My son named her after the Beatles tune.


Any dog that barfed on my pants and my desk would become a projectile....out the nearest door and into the yard.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=991579660959975


----------



## Guest

Something that I'd enjoy owning.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Something that I'd enjoy owning.


A big garage?


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## johnnyshaka

laristotle said:


> Something that I'd enjoy owning.


A marble driveway?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Something that I'd enjoy owning.


'57 or '58. Rims aren't original, it's been lowered. My brothers neighbour has a '58 though it's not as shiny. It does come with a rock for in front of a rear wheel same as this one. My bro still has a '63 Ghia and what's left of my '55 bug. Part of the pan, the trans axle and 1200 motor. The bike front end is kinda twisted now.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


Ground control prepare for launching of dog.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=991579660959975


Exactly where does that handle go and what does she use for speed control and brake?


----------



## zontar

Most Often Heard: Across the room from another guy playing "Enter Sandman."


----------



## Guest

Jamdog said:


> A big garage?





johnnyshaka said:


> A marble driveway?


All of it. 
Including the E-brake rock. lol.


----------



## Milkman

The only Pokémon allowed in my yard.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


Nope, not instructions written by a woman.


----------



## Guest

Insert tab A into slot B.
What more is there to know?


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


>


I always read the instructions. Right after I've completed the project and I'm wondering why I have a few parts left.


----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> Insert tab A into slot B.
> What more is there to know?


That can be much more complicated when there's bodily fluids involved.


----------



## cheezyridr

Guitar101 said:


> That can be much more complicated when there's bodily fluids involved.



well, hydraulics and all that


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Insert tab A into slot B.
> What more is there to know?


C and D? Plus the instructions "Insert tab A into slot....." were not written by a woman.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest

They're smarter than we think.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> of men gave birth...


i have long believed (and often said as much) that if men were the ones giving birth, humans would already be extinct. the first guy would give birth, then tell every other man how much it sucked to be pregnant, how painful delivery was, and all the associated things that come with post natal care. the 2nd guy would say screw that, i'm never having any kids. after that, the only time a guy would go full term would be if his buddies kept the information from him so they could have fun at his expense. kinda like when you draw dicks with a sharpie on your buddies face when he passes out drunk.


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> i have long believed (and often said as much) that if men were the ones giving birth, humans would already be extinct. the first guy would give birth, then tell every other man how much it sucked to be pregnant, how painful delivery was, and all the associated things that come with post natal care. the 2nd guy would say screw that, i'm never having any kids. after that, the only time a guy would go full term would be if his buddies kept the information from him so they could have fun at his expense. kinda like when you draw dicks with a sharpie on your buddies face when he passes out drunk.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

I just don't like this, I LOVE it! What a great backing track(if only I could play it!)



zontar said:


>


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I just don't like this, I LOVE it! What a great backing track(if only I could play it!)


That was one of the things I played on my Les Paul the other day in my playing session noted on the what guitar did you play thread.

I had forgotten a couple of short bits--but had fun with it.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> .....


it's the truth


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest

Rock pose #42


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> Rock pose #42


----------



## Guest




----------



## bzrkrage

Gumby uses Silvertone SS & the Bananas use Traynor's. 


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> it's the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y


You have become one with the couch! You color choice blends perfectly with the couch! Your dogs are adorable, much like you! lol


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


>


Uh oh, Chongo!

I always wondered if Marley heard the splits theme (tra la la part)?


----------



## Milkman

jb welder said:


> Uh oh, Chongo!
> 
> I always wondered if Marley heard the splits theme (tra la la part)?


Wow, I used to do a section of Buffalo Soldier as a bit of a medley with (believe it or not), Elton John's Rocket Man.

I never made the connection until your post.

Cool.


----------



## butterknucket

A husband says to his wife, "My Olympic condoms have arrived. I think I'll wear gold tonight."

His wife replies, "Why not wear silver and come second for a change."


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


>


Does that mean the pickups were upgraded?


----------



## Lola

OMG I love gumby and pokey! Have to have a cookie while watching stuff like this!





bzrkrage said:


>


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## amagras




----------



## zontar

amagras said:


>


I know almost nothing about Harry Potter--but it's impossible to know some of the people I know without picking up some things about it--so I know enough for this to be funny.
I literally did laugh out loud.


----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> Does that mean the pickups were upgraded?


Haha...

No.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


>


Bones was put in a room full of shovels & told " to take his pick"?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1350358911660058


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

So I always wanted to try wingsuits but the hubby said a big fat NO! I am going to try skydiving!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Adcandour

My wife and I were reminiscing about this show "Just Like Mom". 

We USED to like it.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Mothers taking their daughters on stage to get THAT treatment....nice.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Adcandour

If I was in an Indie band, I'd name it "Free TV".


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Home reno doesn't go as planned. lol.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## keto

adcandour said:


> My wife and I were reminiscing about this show "Just Like Mom".
> 
> We USED to like it.



Holy Jesus sicko...and his wife co hosted, wow. I knew I knew the face and voice but couldn't remember from where...oya, Fergie, he did Blue Jays TV broadcasts for years. Ugh.


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> Bones was put in a room full of shovels & told " to take his pick"?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


But he dug it!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


>


We don't have front plates in Quebec. There's so many options...


----------



## Jamdog

Lola said:


>


What is that anyway? 

Even the guys like "How the fuck do we play this thing.?"


----------



## Kenmac

That's called the Swedish Nyckelharpa. I posted about it awhile back. Here's the link: The Swedish Nyckelharpa


----------



## Electraglide

Jamdog said:


> We don't have front plates in Quebec. There's so many options...


Same here in Ab so they see your plate as you're driving away. You coulld have one made up for the front of your vehicle which would be a lot cheaper than a regular plate.Wouldn't need to be registered that way either.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


Last thing I remember when I turned 40 was walking into the first bar.


----------



## Jamdog

Kenmac said:


> That's called the Swedish Nyckelharpa. I posted about it awhile back. Here's the link: The Swedish Nyckelharpa


So the cool players in Sweden plays that. 

I may be going to Sweden for work in the upcoming months, maybe I need to get started?

On second thought, I like my guitar...


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


>


My cats LOVE that app.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

What's with cats and cucumbers? I can see their point because I don't like cucs either unless they are pickled.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> My cats LOVE that app.


My kid's cats destroyed his iPad over that app.


----------



## Lola

This is hysterical! They don't know anything about politics but were asked stuff like, who was the star in the movie Grandma's boy?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> This is hysterical! They don't know anything about politics but were asked stuff like, who was the star in the movie Grandma's boy?


Who's jimmy kimmel?


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Who's jimmy kimmel?


air duct specialist, his company just landed the big parliament hill job


----------



## Lola




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> air duct specialist, his company just landed the big parliament hill job


Does he inhale or exhale?


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Does he inhale or exhale?


my guess is both, he is a specialist after all


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> my guess is both, he is a specialist after all


Doesn't he know that it's only an expression?


----------



## vadsy

I don't know, you'd have to ask him. 
I suggest writing your mla or congressman to see if they can put you in touch with jimmy himself. Make sure you mention the duct job on parliament hill and that you'd like to speak with jimmy kimmel about inhaling and exhaling.


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> I don't know, you'd have to ask him.
> I suggest writing your mla or congressman to see if they can put you in touch with jimmy himself. Make sure you mention the duct job on parliament hill and that you'd like to speak with jimmy kimmel about inhaling and exhaling.


I don't have an mla or congressman and figured that since you knew he was doing the duct job and who he was you'd know about the inhaling and exhaling.


----------



## vadsy

Oh I only know who he is because I googled his name before posting. Give that a try, his address or phone number even might pop up and you could avoid the letter writing campaign to heads of state. 
Red Deer doesn't have an mla? Tough go for sure, I think even Saskatoon is allowed one these days.


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> Oh I only know who he is because I googled his name before posting. Give that a try, his address or phone number even might pop up and you could avoid the letter writing campaign to heads of state.
> Red Deer doesn't have an mla? Tough go for sure, I think even Saskatoon is allowed one these days.


Red Deer probably has an MLA and an MP but even tho Ab is the 51st or 52nd state I don't think it has a congressman but you never know. I said I didn't have an mla.....never voted for the one in this riding. I voted for the lady who ran independant and lives up the street from me.....she has a nice rack. Good enough reason to vote for her. I googled him. Seems kimmel is some dick head on 'merican t.v.....a yak show host so I have no interest in watching him. I haven't turned the tv on downstairs as a tv for probably 6 or 7 weeks. The wife has her shows she watches on the tv upstairs and sometimes, if she has supper cooked, I'll be nice and look at the thing while I eat.


----------



## vadsy

I'm just messing with you, I'm sure you know but I'm told I have to state it for the record.


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> Oh I only know who he is because I googled his name before posting. Give that a try, his address or phone number even might pop up and you could avoid the letter writing campaign to heads of state.
> Red Deer doesn't have an mla? Tough go for sure, I think even Saskatoon is allowed one these days.


Not too sure about Saskatoon having an mla but the kids ward in the cancer ward at the big hospital is top notch. They have taken great care of my grandson and other kids I've met there when he was in and I'd visit him. He's finished radiation and chemo therapy. Last Friday they took the chemo shunt out, today is his 14th birthday.


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> I'm just messing with you, I'm sure you know but I'm told I have to state it for the record.


This is the open mic and as someone pointed out a tounge in cheek place and things have to be stated for the record? Is that a 78 or a 45 record. As far as kimmel goes, he's one of the reasons I don't watch a lot of tv. I quit watching yak shows when Carson was still on. I too will state for the record that the lady up the street does have a nice rack. So does the one that lives across the street and goes jogging at least 3 times a week after I get home.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Sorry ate a cookie and didn't know that I had done this! lol Sorry! Read it though because this is so true!


----------



## Guest

Nothings showing.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Nothings showing.


Yeah. Dead link. 

And it's very random I might add.


----------



## cheezyridr

this pic is from the web, but did this to a neighbor a few years ago. he didn't think it was funny. i guess he's not an internet guy. maybe i'm easily amused, but i think it's hilarious.


----------



## Milkman

LMAO

Here fluffy......here fluffy

'Guard dog' cat attacks leashed pit bull, leaving dog and owner bloodied


----------



## Jamdog

Milkman said:


> LMAO
> 
> Here fluffy......here fluffy
> 
> 'Guard dog' cat attacks leashed pit bull, leaving dog and owner bloodied


It's Denis Coderre's cat? 

The article complain about no dangerous feline bylaw, yet nobody's allowed to have a pet tiger. 

If one can have a pit bull, I want a pet dragon or a pet tiger.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage

butterknucket said:


>


Thanks for that nightmare to come! Man, that freaked me out.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## butterknucket

bzrkrage said:


> Thanks for that nightmare to come! Man, that freaked me out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


Apparently there is quite a story and much speculation about that video, if you care to look that up.


----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> Thanks for that nightmare to come! Man, that freaked me out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


OMG me too~ I was totally weirded right out! Now for the totally insane! May I present Cyriak. the King of Freaky and weird!


----------



## High/Deaf

<image001.jpg>


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Jam Dog I think you are an animal lover like myself!


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


This is just as weird and so creepy! It's a very twisted video! I found this video in the depths of hell pit of You tube. Just surfing on the tube and you come across shite like this! What kind of mind thinks like this!


----------



## Lola

delete


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Now this, is some really funny shit~! It's normal or half way to it! It's amazing what some people do!


----------



## Lola




----------



## skilsaw

Lola said:


> Now this, is some really funny shit~! It's normal or half way to it! It's amazing what some people do!


Too painful to watch all of it. If they are american , they will probably vote for Trump.


----------



## skilsaw

Jamdog said:


> So the cool players in Sweden plays that.
> 
> I may be going to Sweden for work in the upcoming months, maybe I need to get started?
> 
> On second thought, I like my guitar...


Organic sounding.... and I like the fact that she's camping in tent. I'll sign her immigration application if she wants to move to Canada.


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>






They get kinda tasty on wild bird feed.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


>


----------



## Guest

a snippet from The Hard Times

Metallica Adopts Hologram Technology to Replace Perfectly Healthy Lars Ulrich










_Often reserved for deceased icons of the music world, this would mark the first time a band chose to replace a living member with a hologram facsimile, 
let alone an original member with 35 years of history spanning over 100 million record sales and eight Grammy awards.

“We had a band meeting, and within the first 10 minutes, three out of four of us agreed it would be best to try using a hologram from now on instead of 
Lars tagging along,” said lead guitarist Kirk Hammett. “It will be nice to play the songs at their actual speed again. For the past 15 years, we kind of 
needed to play a little slower so Lars could keep up.”_


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


The first one was spoofed wonderfully in Galaxy Quest.
The second one makes all kind of sense...


----------



## zontar




----------



## mhammer

All your memes are belong to us

The history of the internet in 25 memes, according to the Washington Post.


----------



## Guest

Artist Turns Old Farm Equipment Into Incredible Animal Sculptures


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

#17--I know someone who used to do something like that with their dryer...


----------



## Lola

Just sitting playing Mario kart on Wii! So much fun! My son is kicking my ass! Gotta hug the corners! He's killing me with stupid work jokes! We don't get to spend very much time together because of our work schedules! What a really nice way to spend an evening together!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


>


Awesome picture.


----------



## jb welder

We have an awful lot of apples, but all we get is deer. 

Nom nom nom! 25 bear cubs munch on apples


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## bzrkrage

@Lola, don't hold back, had trouble finding a parking spot in the last bit?


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Jamdog

Lola said:


>


I like that one. I think I'll order some and distribute them in my works parking lot.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Jamdog




----------



## zontar

Well Reg, I think Pablo should be all right provided he doesn't attempt anything on the monumental scale of some of his earlier paintings, like Guernica or Mademoiselles d'Avignon or even his later War and Peace murals for the Temple of Peace chapel at Vallauris, because with this strong head wind I don't think even Doug Timpson of Manchester Harriers could paint anything on that kind of scale.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


>


This is actually probably an insult to Stevie Wonder.


----------



## capnjim

Cool....my daughters pic made it into a thread! 
Here's a random picture I took today of an owl.


----------



## Jamdog

I don't think Mr. Owl liked you taking his picture. 



capnjim said:


> Cool....my daughters pic made it into a thread!
> Here's a random picture I took today of an owl.


----------



## Lola

v


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

This lightening strike is amazing! Mother nature puts on the best shows!


----------



## capnjim

Here's my dog. He's really really dumb.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

Hmmmm.

Brent?

Pretty imressive dude.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


>


Hey I just loved this! Just a perfect vid to watch on a Saturday night!


----------



## amagras




----------



## Mooh




----------



## cheezyridr

i like the original version better with the rest of mainline. the song is cool though, considering when it came out, and yet it still kinda fits today


----------



## Mooh

cheezyridr said:


> i like the original version better with the rest of mainline. the song is cool though, considering when it came out, and yet it still kinda fits today


That's why I posted this one, it's different.

As a big Mainline fan way back, I've been covering it since the mid '70s.


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## mhammer

Cruelly familiar

The Grad Student


----------



## Lola

Cross out the chubby and you have a bona fide Lola!lol


----------



## Lola

_"The more intensely we feel about an idea or a goal, the more assuredly the idea, buried deep in our subconscious, will direct us along the path to its fulfillment."_
-- Earl Nightingale

This equation personifies me to a "T".

Lola + guitar = one excited, passionate guitar crazed woman!!


----------



## cheezyridr

these kids, they walk home from school every day past this empty house. they say it's haunted. they all goad each other saying "i betch-yoowont go in there". one day a boy says i ain't askeert, i'll go in there, seein as how the rest o' you sissies will ne'r do it. so up the walk he goes to the porch. he goes up the 4 rickety stairs to the porch, and hears a hollow echo-y voice booming inside saying
"IF THE LOG ROLLS OVER WE'LL DROWN."
he turns and runs home screaming.

the next day, another boy, as he's walking by with the others says he'll go in, he's not afraid. he goes up the walk in a confident fashion. he bounds up the porch steps. he pushes open the door and boldly steps inside. it was then that he heard it. "IF THE LOG ROLLS OVER WE'LL DROWN"
his hair actually turnt white from fear, and his eyes nearly bulged clean out of his sockets as he ran from the place at a comically fast speed.

the next day, the remaining kids are walking home from school. talk turns to those other 2 kids as they get nearer the house. right as they get to that point, a little girl decided she was going to show all these boys that a girl could be braver than a boy. she says to the others "i'm not askaired to go in there. and i'll prove it right now!" she walked up the walk to the porch steps. she heard the voice just like the others did "IF THE LOG ROLLS OVER WE'LL DROWN".

but she remembered her dad sayin there went no such thing as ghosts, so she she just had to show those boys who was _really_ the bravest. she pressed on to the porch. then to the door, still open from the last boy just the other day. the memory of his scream, (brief though it was before he blew out his vocal chords) sent chills down her spine. she cautiously stepped inside. that's when she heard it again "IF THE LOG ROLLS OVER WE'LL DROWN"

it sounded like it was coming from upstairs. so she cautiously climbed the stairs as quietly as she could. at the top, the hall had several doors. that was when she heard it again, only this time, much louder and more hollow than before. it was really scary. "IF THE LOG ROLLS OVER WE'LL DROWN"

it was coming from behind the 2nd door. she crept up to the door without making a sound. the whole world seemed still for that moment as she reached for the doorknob... at the very instant she cracked open that door, the voice boomed loud as thunder "*IF THE LOG ROLLS OVER WE'LL DROWN*".

she decided she had come all this way, she would see whatever there was to see. even if it killed her. she was gonna show those boys. so she opened the door. when she saw what it was, she went outside to the other kids who were waiting for her to come running out in fright like the boys. only she didn't. instead she came out walking calmly. she even seemed to chuckle to herself as she bounced down the steps to the walk. she told those other kids everything i just told you all. then one of said well what was it that you saw, anyhow?
she answered. _there was 2 drunk ants sittin on a turd, floatin in the toilet_. one kept saying to the other, "if the log rolls over we'll drown"


----------



## Guest

talking ants. wow!


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> talking ants. wow!


correction: 

_alcoholic_ talking ants


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> correction:
> 
> _alcoholic_ talking ants


Oh .. so they're just mumblin'. lol.


----------



## cheezyridr

remember yesterday? if you ever worked for your daily bread, then this song is for you. but skip the section from 2:03 to 3:04. there isn't a studio version on youtube


----------



## Lola




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Lola

I don't think he is the bass player he makes himself out to be.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

When your feeling in a vindictive mood! I could of used some of these todays.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

Was this photo shopped? Idk! If it wasn't it looks pretty scary to me!


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


>


I love Phil X! He's awesome and what an energetic and vivacious personality. Thanks for sharing this with us Zontar!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


>


i cant see anything. it just goes to a website


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i cant see anything. it just goes to a website


It's up and running! Take a look again Cheezemeister!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Jamdog

Borken lynk here too


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> It's up and running! Take a look again Cheezemeister!



Last night when I looked it was up and running and now it's not! I don't get it!

Sorry, I will replace later on with something else of a similar matter!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

v


----------



## Jamdog

Lola said:


>


Nice. A bucket o' kittens


----------



## Jamdog




----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Was this photo shopped? Idk! If it wasn't it looks pretty scary to me!


As you can tell by the last picture the camera angle makes it look like it's way more dangerous than it really is
STill cool though...


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I love Phil X! He's awesome and what an energetic and vivacious personality. Thanks for sharing this with us Zontar!


I saw them do this live in a music store at a guitar clinic--highlight of the whole clinic for me.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1105115122871129


----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

In the daytime I'm Mr. Natural Just as healthy as I can be. But at night I'm a junk food junkie

You may know the rest...


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> In the daytime I'm Mr. Natural Just as healthy as I can be. But at night I'm a junk food junkie
> 
> You may know the rest...


Would that be the munchies?


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Would that be the munchies?


Not really--just an old song...


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Not really--just an old song...


Can you You tube it?


----------



## Guest

Google is your friend.


----------



## zontar

That's what I get for not explaining myself...


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## pattste




----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## boyscout

The nuclear-powered aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan has four catapults for launching aircraft. According to one of its engineers, if one of them was instead used to launch a Volkswagen the Volkswagen would travel…













TWELVE MILES!!


----------



## High/Deaf

.....and would be the fastest VW ever!


----------



## cheezyridr

boyscout said:


> The nuclear-powered aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan has four catapults for launching aircraft. According to one of its engineers, if one of them was instead used to launch a Volkswagen the Volkswagen would travel…
> TWELVE MILES!!


on flat ground, not launched off of the carrier's deck 12 miles across the ocean.


----------



## jb welder

cheezyridr said:


> on flat ground, not launched off of the carrier's deck 12 miles across the ocean.


Oh sure, just go full astern, then full ahead right before launch, hopefully the tilt will be right. 
I'm sure it would be target practice before it got that far though. Drone free.


----------



## keto

But get WAYYY less than advertised mileage.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


The cats play those loudly.


----------



## keto

High/Deaf said:


> .....and would be the fastest VW ever!


Let me try this again....

'but get way worse than advertised mileage.'

I know, I'm not as funny as I think I am. I get that from my wife and daughter on the regular


----------



## cheezyridr

keto said:


> Let me try this again....
> 
> 'but get way worse than advertised mileage.'
> 
> I know, I'm not as funny as I think I am. I get that from my wife and daughter on the regular


you just tell them exactly what i tell my own wife, in response to that. 

"if i wasn't so funny, you wouldn't feel the need to tell me so"


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## amagras

Lola said:


>


I think her problem is kind of permanent..


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> you just tell them exactly what i tell my own wife, in response to that.
> 
> "if i wasn't so funny, you wouldn't feel the need to tell me so"


Or tell her what I told the wife when she said that to me. My last good joke was when I married her.


----------



## Jamdog




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Or tell her what I told the wife when she said that to me. My last good joke was when I married her.


you're a braver man than me


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Or tell her what I told the wife when she said that to me. My last good joke was when I married her.


you're a braver man than me. i _sleep_ next to mine, and she cooks my food. hahahaha


----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> you're a braver man than me. i _sleep_ next to mine, and she cooks my food. hahahaha


I pay most of the mortgage and bills right now. I'm not to worried.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Me too, but my parents didn't appreciate my talent.


----------



## Jamdog

zontar said:


> Me too, but my parents didn't appreciate my talent.


I heard that from a drummer once or twice.


----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

I just watched a video about the Suicide forest in Japan right at the base of Mt. Fuji! Scary but insightful! They actual corpses hanging from trees! I just had to watch it! 

A video about Ed Gein! Now that's really scary! His mother helped him to become the psycho that he became!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


That is already driving me crazy! I wish I could put my hand through the phone and straighten it out! Lol


----------



## Jamdog

Lola said:


> That is already driving me crazy! I wish I could put my hand through the phone and straighten it out! Lol


It *is* straight....


----------



## Jamdog




----------



## zontar

If anybody needs to be picked up at the airport I can do that on Thursday.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest

How do you spell relief?


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> If anybody needs to be picked up at the airport I can do that on Thursday.


Can you drive me to Australia?


----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Jamdog

Lola said:


>


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2915867318460439


----------



## Lola




----------



## greco

laristotle said:


>


This is so cool!


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


>


This is so cool!


----------



## Lola

A horse hug!


----------



## Jamdog

Lola said:


>


That's an angry bird. 

They made a game out of these.


----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Can you drive me to Australia?


Well I didn't say which airport & which Thursday.


----------



## Guest




----------



## davetcan




----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## mhammer

The Ig Nobels for dubious scientific achievements were awarded yesterday
Putting pants on rats and walking like a goat net scientists Ig Nobel awards

My wife regularly combs through PubMed as part of her job, so she decided to see if she could find the paper about putting pants on rats, and sure enough she found it. Here is the abstract, for the curious. The entire paper can be found here: http://www.moosecraft.org/Rat/RatPaper.pdf 

And you thought your job was demeaning? Imagine being the research assistant who had to sit there every day and score whether rat #73 only got to 2nd base, or scored. 
But what I want to know is "What were the _female_ rats wearing?"

Eur Urol. 1993;24(3):375-80.
*Effect of different types of textiles on sexual activity. Experimental study.*
Shafik A1.
*Author information*
1Department of Surgery and Research, Faculty of Medicine, Cairo University, Egypt.
*Abstract*
The effect of wearing different types of textiles on sexual activity was studied in 75 *rats* which were divided into five equal groups: four test groups and one control. Each of the four test groups were dressed in one type of textile *pants* made of either 100% polyester, 50/50% polyester/cotton mix, 100% cotton or 100% wool. Sexual behaviour was assessed before and after 6 and 12 months of wearing the *pants* and 6 months after their removal. The rate of intromission to mounting (I/M) was determined. The electrostatic potentials generated on penis and scrotum were also measured by electrostatic kilovoltameter. At 6 and 12 months of wearing the polyester and polyester-cotton mix *pants*, the I/M ratio was significantly reduced compared to the pre-test levels and the controls (p < 0.0001). The reduction was more manifest in the polyester than in the polyester-cotton mix group, and at the 12th month than at the 6th month of examination. The I/M ratio of the cotton and wool groups showed insignificant changes (p > 0.05) at the 6th month of the study and a significant increase at the 12th month (p < 0.01). Six months after removal of the *pants*, the I/M ratio returned to the pre-test levels (p > 0.05) in the four groups. The polyester-containing *pants* generated electrostatic potentials while the other textiles did not. These potentials seem to induce 'electrostatic fields' in the intrapenile structures, which could explain the decrease in the *rats*' sexual activity.


----------



## High/Deaf

Perhaps "the need to know" and "because we can" are no longer realistic justifications? 

It's good we're looking for intelligent life elsewhere as there seems to be so little here. And the strangest thing about 'common' sense is how uncommon it is.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Jamdog




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

Did you know:

*New England chicken farmers discovered that chickens born in the Spring bought better prices, rather than old birds that had gone through the winter etc. Sometimes farmers tried to sell the old birds as a new spring born chicken. Smart buyers often complained that a tough fowl was "no spring chicken" and so the term now is used to represent birds (and even people) past their plump and tender years.* 

and................now you know! lol


----------



## cheezyridr

a real person, this actually happened


Michael Malloy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## JBFairthorne

cheezyridr said:


> a real person, this actually happened
> 
> 
> Michael Malloy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I recently watched an old Twilight Zone episode about a bunch of struggling bar flies who decide to knock off this old, can't pay for his own drinks, drunkard for an insurance policy they bought on him. Clearly the writers used this as a basis for the episode.


----------



## Lola

This is just a tad crazy. Hubby and I were invited to a party on the weekend! It turns out that the table that we sat at they were all Hells Angels. They are all bikers so one looks like another but the Hells Angels! My husband told me to just to take the lead of their conversations based on what they were talking about. He said he would explain later. We had no idea that they would be in attendance at this party. I noticed their colours when they finally stood and turned around! They were ok. When we left I found out that one was a money launderer for one of Ontario chapters, one was a prospect and the other one was a Sargent at arms! Never will I attend one of their parties again! These people are scary!


----------



## Lola

Delete


----------



## cheezyridr

JBFairthorne said:


> I recently watched an old Twilight Zone episode about a bunch of struggling bar flies who decide to knock off this old, can't pay for his own drinks, drunkard for an insurance policy they bought on him. Clearly the writers used this as a basis for the episode.


i first learned of it through this song 







Lola said:


> Never will I attend one of their parties again! These people are scary!


back in the day my band used to play lots of club parties, just not red & white. they weren't in my area then, another club had exclusive control of that area. i grew up with tons of 1% families. 
it is my experience that most of the folks you met weren't as dangerous as the media would have you believe. steer clear of the prospects, and don't talk about the club and you'll likely have a great time at one of their parties. in fact, probably less chance of bullshit happening with them than at some other random party. you could pass out drunk and they would look after you like a sister. no one would touch you


----------



## Lola

I had some different dealings with them back in the day before Hell's Angels overtook most of the rival clubs! These people wouldn't think twice about killing you! You didn't fuck around with them or you risked losing your life! These guys were scary mofo's.

Past events of that life style still haunt me on occasion.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i first learned of it through this song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back in the day my band used to play lots of club parties, just not red & white. they weren't in my area then, another club had exclusive control of that area. i grew up with tons of 1% families.
> it is my experience that most of the folks you met weren't as dangerous as the media would have you believe. steer clear of the prospects, and don't talk about the club and you'll likely have a great time at one of their parties. in fact, probably less chance of bullshit happening with them than at some other random party. you could pass out drunk and they would look after you like a sister. no one would touch you


Sometimes.....


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I had some different dealings with them back in the day before Hell's Angels overtook most of the rival clubs! These people wouldn't think twice about killing you! You didn't fuck around with them or you risked losing your life! These guys were scary mofo's.
> 
> Past events of that life style still haunt me on occasion.


Nothing wrong with the lifestyle Lola.


----------



## Guest

In the mid 80's, our band's rehearsal studio was next door to a patch member's workshop.
He invited us to a few of their parties. Great times were had and a cool bunch to know.
Just don't be stupid and you're fine.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Nothing wrong with the lifestyle Lola.


But the shit I saw and experienced! Too scary for me! Honestly, the stories I could tell you would shock you but maybe not.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> a real person, this actually happened
> 
> 
> Michael Malloy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I've read about that before--I believe it was in an Uncle John's Bathroom Reader Book


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> But the shit I saw and experienced! Too scary for me! Honestly, the stories I could tell you would shock you but maybe not.


Maybe not.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

101 Year Old Man Gets 'One Last Ride' On A Harley
Gotta love it.


----------



## zontar

Next we have number four, 'Crunchy Frog'.


----------



## Mooh

Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


>


That's actually a remarkable perceptual trick. What's so fascinating is that it doesn't rely on fancy technology. It certainly feels like one of those postcards or pens where you tilt it and the image changes, but it relies on none of that. The effect is achieved purely through whatever "filtering" your focus provides. Neat!!

And now that I posted this, seeing the image shrunk and what that does, is even more impressive.


----------



## mhammer

My wife just sent me this one. Littlebits ( littleBits: electronic building blocks for creating inventions large and small ) and Lego had sex, and this was the result.

http://www.getbrixo.com/


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950

Finally getting around to starting one of my retirement projects - scanning and digitalizing my old darkroom photographs and other film based pictures, slides and negatives. There are a gazillion.

Took this one south of Napanee in 1976.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

First car ride for junior with mom tagging a long for security


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## vadsy

None of the cat pictures are showing up for me.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1152971811405351


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1281931981857699


----------



## Jamdog

vadsy said:


> None of the cat pictures are showing up for me.


How do you know they are cat pictures if you can't see them?


----------



## vadsy

Jamdog said:


> How do you know they are cat pictures if you can't see them?


I meant dog,.. I can't see the dog pictures.


----------



## Jamdog

vadsy said:


> I meant dog,.. I can't see the dog pictures.


Are you allergic?


----------



## vadsy

Jamdog said:


> Are you allergic?


To what?


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> I meant dog,.. I can't see the dog pictures.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950

Snapped this when I was a wee bit younger...


----------



## Jamdog

Robert1950 said:


> Snapped this when I was a wee bit younger...


Now it fits around your wrist, and can also connect to the web, do maths, display time, and localize your global position...


----------



## cheezyridr

you left out video camera.

back then, the value of a radio was judged differently. you had to have a high KPD ratio.



KPD means "knobs per dollar"










.


----------



## Jamdog

cheezyridr said:


> you left out video camera.
> 
> back then, the value of a radio was judged differently. you had to have a high KPD ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> KPD means "knobs per dollar"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I had one of those. 

It still work, my parents use it I them basement. 
There was shortwave in addition to AM FM.
I damaged several of my tapes when the deck got damaged, and the antenna is no longer full length.


----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Guest

Here's how I remembered them.


----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket

Make a Delicious Fake Corn Poop


----------



## zontar




----------



## mhammer

Robert1950 said:


> Snapped this when I was a wee bit younger...


There was a time when those could be the tools of the most romantic thing a person could do:


----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Robert1950

My type of cat photo...


----------



## Lola

Holy mother of god! We are in the midst of getting the roof shingled so I got volunteered to go up on the roof and help! I got to the peak of the roof and froze in fear! I kept sliding dowb the roof! I haven't been this freaked out in a long time! It took me almost 15 minutes to come down with the help of two people! How stupid of me!


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

I wasn't searching for this or even anything to do with this, or the people involved, but somehow I stumbled upon it.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


>


I showed this one to my wife and she said, "aawwwwwwwwww" in that fetching voice she has.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Steadfastly

Mooh said:


>


Which one is which?


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> I showed this one to my wife and she said, "aawwwwwwwwww" in that fetching voice she has.


I know exactly how your wife felt when she saw that picture! I just love that picture! The dog looks so comfy and so relaxed!

And I will be too! Relaxed that is! I haven't gone to bed this early in about 20 years unless I was sick! I worked like a fiend today. I am severely understaffed and overworked! Ah well! Bed yeah! Fluffy pillows, some nice warm blankets and my wonderful hubby to curl up to! 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh! 

I ask you, does life get any better then this?


----------



## vadsy

That has to be a great cookie.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

I just saw on the idiot box that there is a remake of the Rocky Horror Picture Show that will be aired on the 31st. This is just wrong. I have the original on VHS and will watch it that way. Somethings you don't mess with.


----------



## Mooh

Steadfastly said:


> Which one is which?


Um....

LOL!


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> I just saw on the idiot box that there is a remake of the Rocky Horror Picture Show that will be aired on the 31st. This is just wrong. I have the original on VHS and will watch it that way. Somethings you don't mess with.


when i was a kid there was this place called the state theater. on friday nights at midnight, they screened rocky horror for $1. a group of kids would dress like the characters and act out the movie on stage below the screen while the movie played. when they propose a toast, people in the audience would bring toast with them to throw at the stage. they threw rice at the wedding scene, stuff like that. if you were a "virgin" (someone who hadn't been to the show there before) they sat you just below the front of the balcony. you would get water poured on you during the show. they did that stuff for decades


----------



## JBFairthorne

That was actually a pretty common thing in several big cities decades ago. It's probably still alive and well...somewhere.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> when i was a kid there was this place called the state theater. on friday nights at midnight, they screened rocky horror for $1. a group of kids would dress like the characters and act out the movie on stage below the screen while the movie played. when they propose a toast, people in the audience would bring toast with them to throw at the stage. they threw rice at the wedding scene, stuff like that. if you were a "virgin" (someone who hadn't been to the show there before) they sat you just below the front of the balcony. you would get water poured on you during the show. they did that stuff for decades


Sounds like the Ridge in Vancouver until it closed. I've watched the movie every year since 1975. I'm on my 3rd VHS tape.


----------



## mhammer

A very cool collection of photos, many of which will make you smile or mutter "Neat!" or "I want one of those", and a few of which have probably already shown up here under the guitar-related pictures thread.

some very interesting Photos.pps


----------



## Lola

Isn't it amazing when you fall in love all over again with your significant other. My husband came an had lunch with me at work today as per usual. He bought me the most gorgeous dozen yellow roses. He said the color yellow denotes friendship. He said that I was his best friend ever and then he proceeded to give me a great big mushy kiss and a bear hug and professed his undying love for me in which he almost started to cry. He can be a big soft teddy bear but never break down like this. I nearly broke out in tears myself. 

This is not really in his character to be so demonstrative. Yes, I know how much he loves me but he is doing so many out the way things for me. I however am not going to question his behavior but it just doesn't jive with how are life together has been in the past! 

I am really afraid it's about his health. He went to Women's College hospital last week for his 3 month cancer checkup. I am afraid there is something he is not telling me. I have asked him several times how his visit went and he says fine or is it something to do with his mortality. Idk!

I am a little frightened and afraid.


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> Which one is which?


Well I think John & Ringo are well done--and out of context I would know them even just with the heads--but Paul & George are not as well done.


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> when i was a kid there was this place called the state theater. on friday nights at midnight, they screened rocky horror for $1. a group of kids would dress like the characters and act out the movie on stage below the screen while the movie played. when they propose a toast, people in the audience would bring toast with them to throw at the stage. they threw rice at the wedding scene, stuff like that. if you were a "virgin" (someone who hadn't been to the show there before) they sat you just below the front of the balcony. you would get water poured on you during the show. they did that stuff for decades


There was one theatre that on Fridays of long weekends had one theatre show RHPS, and the other showed The Song Remains the Same.
It wasn't tough to figure out who was going to which movie.
(I was one of those going to TSRTS.)


----------



## zontar

zontar said:


>


Okay--I have to ask--did you like it for the visuals or the song?

(Don't worry--I had nothing to do with either)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

The perfect puppy


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Blame the drugs for my morning weirdness! lol


----------



## mhammer

Sometimes, Lola, even _good_ news can make one appreciate what you might have otherwise missed, in that alternate universe. For all you know, he might have been scared pantsless about what the test results _might_ be, and been afraid to fess up to that. Sometimes, folks have a very demonstrative way of saying "Phew!!".


----------



## Alex

I took this pic 5 years ago. The toy car is made out of sardine cans. The hand me down clothes are so worn down that there is no material in the back (i.e. Chapless). When I showed the boys the picture from my phone, they were ecstatic and started following me and jumping in the river to cross! Notice the big grin on their faces.


----------



## mhammer

Last night, my older son attended a taping of the new Beaverton show that starts up on the Comedy Network next month. Apparently the audience is about 60 people.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

I am just dying for some cherry cheesecake! All I can do is look at my avatar and drool! There's so much food porn on Pinterest.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

zontar said:


> Okay--I have to ask--did you like it for the visuals or the song?
> 
> (Don't worry--I had nothing to do with either)


@Lola --which one is it?


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> Isn't it amazing when you fall in love all over again with your significant other. My husband came an had lunch with me at work today as per usual. He bought me the most gorgeous dozen yellow roses. He said the color yellow denotes friendship. He said that I was his best friend ever and then he proceeded to give me a great big mushy kiss and a bear hug and professed his undying love for me in which he almost started to cry. He can be a big soft teddy bear but never break down like this. I nearly broke out in tears myself.
> 
> This is not really in his character to be so demonstrative. Yes, I know how much he loves me but he is doing so many out the way things for me. I however am not going to question his behavior but it just doesn't jive with how are life together has been in the past!
> 
> I am really afraid it's about his health. He went to Women's College hospital last week for his 3 month cancer checkup. I am afraid there is something he is not telling me. I have asked him several times how his visit went and he says fine or is it something to do with his mortality. Idk!
> 
> I am a little frightened and afraid.


Lola...As you know, cancer changes people, even the threat of cancer changes people. Having personally dodged the cancer bullet, but lost loved ones to it, I can attest that the re-affirmation of life very much translates to the re-affirmation of relationships. One wants to re-set the clock, as it were. "I am afraid there is something he is not telling me." Maybe he's making up for those things he hadn't said so well before. Allow him to do this, it will be very reassuring for him. Good news or bad, you both want to know each others feelings fully and completely. He sounds like a one of the good ones.


----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> Lola...As you know, cancer changes people, even the threat of cancer changes people. Having personally dodged the cancer bullet, but lost loved ones to it, I can attest that the re-affirmation of life very much translates to the re-affirmation of relationships. One wants to re-set the clock, as it were. "I am afraid there is something he is not telling me." Maybe he's making up for those things he hadn't said so well before. Allow him to do this, it will be very reassuring for him. Good news or bad, you both want to know each others feelings fully and completely. He sounds like a one of the good ones.



You know, now that I think of it, I think your right! 

He was one moody SOB but understandably so. Even the boys tried to avoid him. He was not really the easiest person to be around.


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


>


May be a Maremma Sheepdog which are bred to sleep out with and protect a flock of sheep. My neighbours have them on their sheep farm.


----------



## cheezyridr

she doesn't care who i am or what i want. she's comfortable, and she's not going to move

http://vid152.photobucket.com/albums/s180/cheezyridr/Mobile Uploads/20161016_140308.mp4


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

*You can't succeed if you are afraid of failure!


*
P.S Look at that white and chocolate mousse cake in my avatar! lol


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> @Lola --which one is it?


neither. The fact that the little kitten is getting a little freaked out by everything bothers me!


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> she doesn't care who i am or what i want. she's comfortable, and she's not going to move
> 
> http://vid152.photobucket.com/albums/s180/cheezyridr/Mobile Uploads/20161016_140308.mp4


What dog is that? I love your dogs! They're just gorgeous and so loving.


----------



## Lola

1 shot of food porn coming your way! lol Cheesecake brownies. I am so bad.


----------



## zontar

Some old slide work from Blind WIllie Johnson--influenced a lot of players.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> neither. The fact that the little kitten is getting a little freaked out by everything bothers me!


So you gave it a Like?

okay--
Just an odd video I found though...


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> So you gave it a Like?
> 
> okay--
> Just an odd video I found though...



I don't know what I did. It was late when I saw it! No logic. Can't explain myself! Sorry. Will go remove like now. lol


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155901637168504


----------



## cboutilier

The old female janitor at any school has Gary Moore's Parisienne Walkways as her ring tone on her phone. I enjoyed that.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I don't know what I did. It was late when I saw it! No logic. Can't explain myself! Sorry. Will go remove like now. lol


Either way is fine--I didn't think the one looked distressed, but then what do I know about cats?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

I am laughing my ass off at this! And.......yes I am. lol You know. And a day off tomorrow. YEAH, FUCKING YEAH!

Work sometimes just sucks the life out of me.

I have to sneak a bit of enjoyment into my life when the opportunity arises.


----------



## Lola

So I have been on a cheesecake mission! My avatars of late are a testament to that. Lol

Lone and behold karma finally on my side! The cheesecake got a report that I was being extra good. 

My youngest son bought a mint chocolate chip cheesecake. He bought it for his gf's birthday and he couldn't make it to her party! Long story short! She got mad and told him where to go so consequently I now have a whole cheesecake to myself! I ate half of it already. It's sinful! OMG


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## amagras

Hamstrung said:


> View attachment 33153


That's a good exercise for me


----------



## amagras

Lola said:


> I am laughing my ass off at this! And.......yes I am. lol You know. And a day off tomorrow. YEAH, FUCKING YEAH!
> 
> Work sometimes just sucks the life out of me.
> 
> I have to sneak a bit of enjoyment into my life when the opportunity arises.


Part ii


----------



## Alex

*“The trouble with quotes and posts on the internet is that it’s difficult to determine whether or not they are genuine or factual” *
*- Abraham Lincoln*


----------



## Lola

amagras said:


> Part ii



OMG that is hysterical. Thanks. Going to go show my son!

This is reminiscent of the "Gong show"!


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Lola

Holy crap! Just dropped my damned phone on the driveway. Hairline fracture in the screen. The Gorilla glass was put to the test and did not appear to pull through. This just sucks!


----------



## zontar

That does suck...


----------



## Lola

I don't even have friggin Apple care either. Hubby is going to take it back to see what can be done about it. He definitely won't tell them I dropped my phone in the driveway. He's brilliant and will be able to pull off some kind of bullshit. A little fraudulent I know but hey, if you did this to your phone you would probably try this too.


----------



## Alex




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


>


 Yes I do get road rage especially people get in my way. It's a actually just a mild upset! I maneuver around them and carry on! I walk extremely fast and hate to have to slow down!


----------



## zontar

Please fix that.​Thanks​


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Please fix that.​Thanks​


Fix what? My road rage?


----------



## zontar

And Then...


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> And Then...


And then? I am not here mentally. lol I just finished working a 12 hour shift and my brain is mush.

Sorry Zontar but I don't get what your saying.


----------



## keto

That's how I often feel reading your posts in here. Random, I guess


----------



## Jamdog

I have no clue what zontar us talking about.


----------



## Guest




----------



## amagras

Alex said:


> View attachment 33241


If I come across this at Chapter's it would be my first subscription ever


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Please fix that.Thanks


OK


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> And then? I am not here mentally. lol I just finished working a 12 hour shift and my brain is mush.
> 
> Sorry Zontar but I don't get what your saying.


Just being random--nothing to do with your posts.

Honest​


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Just being random--nothing to do with your posts.
> 
> Honest​


Coulda fooled me! Lol

Oh you were being random! Oh I get it!


----------



## Alex

A pic in front of my hotel


----------



## capnjim

My avatar....I never actually uploaded or posted this pic. 
But....I love it!
I thought about selling the '66 Mustang, but after finding this pic....I just can't do it.
Cheers


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Coulda fooled me! Lol
> 
> Oh you were being random! Oh I get it!


Well, yeah--it is a random thread, right?

Hmm, who started this?


I know but I'm not telling.


----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


>


You forgot the caption "I ain't nuthin but a hound dog"


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Looks like this thread is going to the dogs.


----------



## Jamdog

Electraglide said:


> Looks like this thread is going to the dogs.


Sorry


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

We went to the cottage today and it was bitter outside. The winds just whipping across the lake taking direct aim at me an the hubby. I had on a winter coat with a hoodie underneath plus the hoodie on the winter coat, a pair of gloves and long johns on. We worked outside putting all the patio furniture away, tying off the new cedars we put in. I damned near froze my butt off. 

One time we left the docks so late to be brought in off the lake. We actually went in the water an pulled them out while it was snowing. 

I looked like Kenny from South Park! lol


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


How did you find this? This was so interesting.lol


----------



## Alex

Archie & Edith's chairs


----------



## zontar




----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


>


Ha, I don't even have to click in this to lol, I always like to say at the end of this video "this is here in Ottawa"


----------



## cheezyridr

Alex said:


> Archie & Edith's chairs


when i was a kid i could mimic edith's voice perfectly. i used to sing the opening theme and my uncles would laugh so hard they would almost cry. once my voice cracked, that was all over though.


----------



## Alex

There's no place like home..


----------



## bzrkrage

Alex said:


> There's no place like home..


Where is this? Or should I say, where we're/are you Alex?


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


>


Client: "Are you the chauffeur?"
Chauffeur: "No, I'm Batman."

Bet that's never happened.


----------



## Alex

bzrkrage said:


> Where is this? Or should I say, where we're/are you Alex?
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Smithsonian museum in DC


----------



## Jamdog

cheezyridr said:


> when i was a kid i could mimic edith's voice perfectly. i used to sing the opening theme and my uncles would laugh so hard they would almost cry. once my voice cracked, that was all over though.


Who are Archie and Edith?


----------



## Electraglide

Jamdog said:


> Who are Archie and Edith?










Archie is the red head but I don't think that's Edith.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Archie is the red head but I don't think that's Edith.


Are these two dudes an item?


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> Are these two dudes an item?


As far as I know Archie got killed off but maybe they were. Not too sure.


----------



## Mooh

The Church of Latter-Day Dude, the home of Dudeism

The Rev. Mooh has a nice ring to it, think I'll get myself ordained.


----------



## Lola

Lying here in my toasty bed wondering if I should sleep in until noon! Day off! Noon sounds like a lovely time to wake up!


----------



## Guest

Mooh said:


> The Church of Latter-Day Dude, the home of Dudeism
> 
> The Rev. Mooh has a nice ring to it, think I'll get myself ordained.


I like!


----------



## zontar

Sorry, there are no new posts to view.


----------



## Guest

Mooh said:


> The Rev. Mooh has a nice ring to it, think I'll get myself ordained.


Reminded me of the band Reverend Ken and The Lost Followers. 80's era.
The wording on their T-shirt was 'let the spirits enter the body' surrounding a beer bottle.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

zontar said:


>


Beautiful Renascence painting! Do you like Rembrandt?


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## davetcan




----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


>


Cartier or Cabot? And off of what bill....the $5 comes to mind.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Alex




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


>


The looks on their faces says it all!

We have a german shepherd that comes over from next door on a regular basis. We were out of liver bites so I gave her a chip one time and she spit it out. I couldn't believe it!


----------



## mhammer




----------



## Lola

Tonight rehearsal just sucked. I just felt lost without my partners in crime. I think the drama of the situation got to me. Sid text me just before we were about to go into the studio and told me he was going to be an hour late. And the drummer we were auditioning never showed. I got an email from him earlier today saying he was sick. I never checked my email. No connection for email on my phone. Only the other guitar player/drummer showed up, Sid the kid(singer) along with the new bass player we were auditioning. Just didn't feel the vibe or groove. I hate that! 

Anyhow, as Sid and I were waiting in the lounge for our ride, Grant, the manager of the studios came by and started talking about his escapades as one of Marilyn Manson's sound techs. He proceeded to tell us how weird Marilyn Manson really is. They had a rule that when Manson was on the stage, none of his crew were allowed to look him in the face or even glance his way because if you did, he would freak right out on you. Well, one night Grant was working back stage doing his "stuff" he was the only one working stage right and he was looking at Manson by mistake. He could see Manson take a side view look at him and give him serious, crazy cut eye out of his peripheral vision. Grant was so scared that he had to leave back stage for fear Manson would lose it on him. Manson always sings out of a microphone with a butcher knife taped to the mic. Just a tad too much ego! 

Sid the kid had a big bag of chips and offered them to Grant. Grant grabbed the bag and then sat with us and told us more stories about his hijinks. Some pretty effed up tales of being in the rock n roll lifestyle. 

Just incredible stories from the past and present.


----------



## Electraglide

Alex said:


> View attachment 34881


Slip sliding away.


----------



## Alex

Wedding anniversary today. My kids dug up this photo of me as a teen in the late 70's and framed it. Love the hair!


----------



## Jamdog

zontar said:


>


Ain't that Jacques Cartier?


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Cartier or Cabot? And off of what bill....the $5 comes to mind.





Jamdog said:


> Ain't that Jacques Cartier?


Yes,it is Cartier.


Lola said:


> Beautiful Renascence painting! Do you like Rembrandt?


I actually found this on line when on another forum some started a thread to post pictures of Explorers.
I found that one & a sketch of Samuel de Champlaine--and posted them in the thread.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Yes,it is Cartier.
> 
> I actually found this on line when on another forum some started a thread to post pictures of Explorers.
> I found that one & a sketch of Samuel de Champlaine--and posted them in the thread.


As you can tell history isn't my strong suit. I love historical architecture a lot more.

This is what I love to look at and read about. Look at how grand and spectacular the architecture on this building is.


----------



## Lola

The wooden beam structure in the ceiling is original. It's absolutely magnificent!


----------



## Lola

Victorian architecture is amazing. It's so intricate and detailed. It's beautiful. The detailed masonry work is incredible.


----------



## Lola

Look at how exquisite this is! All original in this place. Real lathe and plaster walls and ceilings. Skilled craftsmanship at it's ultimate!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Tonight rehearsal just sucked. I just felt lost without my partners in crime. I think the drama of the situation got to me. Sid text me just before we were about to go into the studio and told me he was going to be an hour late. And the drummer we were auditioning never showed. I got an email from him earlier today saying he was sick. I never checked my email. No connection for email on my phone. Only the other guitar player/drummer showed up, Sid the kid(singer) along with the new bass player we were auditioning. Just didn't feel the vibe or groove. I hate that!
> 
> Anyhow, as Sid and I were waiting in the lounge for our ride, Grant, the manager of the studios came by and started talking about his escapades as one of Marilyn Manson's sound techs. He proceeded to tell us how weird Marilyn Manson really is. They had a rule that when Manson was on the stage, none of his crew were allowed to look him in the face or even glance his way because if you did, he would freak right out on you. Well, one night Grant was working back stage doing his "stuff" he was the only one working stage right and he was looking at Manson by mistake. He could see Manson take a side view look at him and give him serious, crazy cut eye out of his peripheral vision. Grant was so scared that he had to leave back stage for fear Manson would lose it on him. Manson always sings out of a microphone with a butcher knife taped to the mic. Just a tad too much ego!
> 
> Sid the kid had a big bag of chips and offered them to Grant. Grant grabbed the bag and then sat with us and told us more stories about his hijinks. Some pretty effed up tales of being in the rock n roll lifestyle.
> 
> Just incredible stories from the past and present.


yeah, we had an off night too. i didn't play well, but sure sounded good. grant is awesome. he's a rock and roller all the way to his core


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> yeah, we had an off night too. i didn't play well, but sure sounded good. grant is awesome. he's a rock and roller all the way to his core


It really sucks that you have to pay upfront now before your allowed to access the studio! I get it though because they've had sleazy people walk out without paying.

I always look forward to talking to Grant! He's very interesting! He's rocked n rolled all over the globe! What an exciting life! I would love to trade places for awhile!

Cheezy we heard your bands rendition of Cold gin! It kicked some ass! I started singing it unintentionally! Lol


----------



## Lola

Alex said:


> Wedding anniversary today. My kids dug up this photo of me as a teen in the late 70's and framed it. Love the hair!
> 
> View attachment 35153


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! You're so cute. Great eyes!


----------



## Lola

I just finished watching this whole documentary about Metallica. It's really amazing what the whole band has gone through and their still together 23 years later.


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> As you can tell history isn't my strong suit.


Hey--it is a good painting...


----------



## Lola

Is passion really obsession?MJF$#


If you want to get good at something you have to walk the fine line between obsession and passion but it seems that the circuits in my mental bandwidth are getting fried!


----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Guest

Guy's lucky that it wasn't the dog's favourite 'chew' toy.


----------



## cheezyridr

that's doggie love right there. see how it keeps pressing it's face against the person in the costume? there's no mouthing or aggressive behavior at all. that's the doggie equivalent of a serious hug. it's not playing with the guy.


----------



## zontar

Penguin​


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder




----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


>


I got it after reading it twice. A bit slow on the uptake today.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

http://nypost.com/2016/11/01/woman-...ebook&utm_medium=SocialFlow&sr_share=facebook


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


>


Funniest costumes ever!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

some more halloween kids for ya's


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


>


Yes, grammer and speling can be criticul. 








(This 'Proud To Be British' Hoodie On Amazon Has A Small Apostrophe Problem | Huffington Post)


----------



## Lola

Just thinking out loud. Thinking that I should learn my namesakes song. Lola by the Kinks. I am going to look for a good lesson on You tube. I will be back! lol 

I found a great one by Justin Sandercoe! Awesome, awesome lesson!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Alex

Douchebag of the Year...no contest

San Antonio police officer fired after allegedly trying to give homeless man a feces sandwich


----------



## zontar

jb welder said:


> Yes, grammer and speling can be criticul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This 'Proud To Be British' Hoodie On Amazon Has A Small Apostrophe Problem | Huffington Post)


Well at one time weren't they #1?


----------



## capnjim

This one make me laugh. I don't know why.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


What a work of art! I have a friend who loves wood piles and always remarks on them as we pass by. He would love this!


----------



## Electraglide

There's a young Ann Margret in here.


----------



## ed2000

[QUOTE="Electraglide, post: 893833, 
There's a young Ann Margret in here.[/QUOTE]
Yup, lott'a classy ladies in the movies back then. What did it cost to get in to see a film - 50 cents admission and 50 cents for an Orange Crush and popcorn?


----------



## Electraglide

ed2000 said:


> [QUOTE="Electraglide, post: 893833,
> There's a young Ann Margret in here.


Yup, lott'a classy ladies in the movies back then. What did it cost to get in to see a film - 50 cents admission and 50 cents for an Orange Crush and popcorn?[/QUOTE]
You bought the expensive stuff didn't you.


----------



## ed2000

Electraglide said:


> Yup, lott'a classy ladies in the movies back then. What did it cost to get in to see a film - 50 cents admission and 50 cents for an Orange Crush and popcorn?


You bought the expensive stuff didn't you.[/QUOTE]

.....Toronto prices...second biggest city in Canada in the 50's/60's!


----------



## Alex

My daily walk through the park....I took a pic and the bride fell. They were laughing pretty hard so all is good.


----------



## cheezyridr

when you look at this picture, you're looking at you, through my eyes


----------



## amagras

cheezyridr said:


> when you look at this picture, you're looking at you, through my eyes


Different point of view


----------



## jb welder

Steadfastly said:


> What a work of art! I have a friend who loves wood piles and always remarks on them as we pass by. He would love this!


Have a look at these:
Stacking Firewood • Nifty Homestead


----------



## Electraglide

ed2000 said:


> You bought the expensive stuff didn't you.


.....Toronto prices...second biggest city in Canada in the 50's/60's![/QUOTE]
Mid 60's in the Okanagan you could take a date to the drive in, with a 6 pack, hit various places for burgers etc while doing mainers and burning a tank of gas then burn more gas while watching submarine races at Good-Year point plus buying a mickey of 3 Feathers or White horse for around $5 in total.


----------



## Steadfastly

jb welder said:


> Have a look at these:
> Stacking Firewood • Nifty Homestead


Marvellous!


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> when you look at this picture, you're looking at you, through my eyes


That's some pretty trippy shit right there! I had to stop and double think what you said!


----------



## Lola

Have you ever had a dream where you are the super star? 

I dreamt that I was on stage by myself doing a solo but it was on the exact same stage that AC/DC played on at the Downsview Park concert 2015

and.............I woke up with my heart pounding and was sweating. The dream was just spectacular. I could see the audience going crazy and clapping but I couldn't hear it for some reason. 

I can't remember what solo I was doing. I just know that I had the throngs of concert goers to myself.


----------



## cheezyridr

i had a dream i went on a cruise. something exploded and the ship sank. i woke up on the beach of some deserted tropical island. i looked out into the ocean, and there was someone clinging to a piece of debris, so i swam out to help them. it turned out to be selma hyek. i nursed her back to health while waiting to get rescued. she was so grateful that she fell deeply in love with me. it was an island paradise and here i was with one of hollywood's hottest. heavenly as it was though, something started to bother me about it. i continued to make love to her 3 or 4 times a day in an effort to hide my ambivalence. she eventually figured out how depressed i was becoming and said to me "_my love! what's wrong? have i displeased you somehow? i'll do ANYTHING to make a smile return to your handsome face_." i thought about it, and there was really only one thing more i actually wanted from life. being on a deserted island means no one else is there. she was the only other person on the island. but maybe i could get by with a little role playing. i decided to try. i told her take my jacket and put it on. then i tied her hair up and put my hat on her head hiding the hair. 
i took a piece of charcoal from last night's fire, and drew a mustache and beard on her face. i told her to walk along the beach, and i would walk the opposite way. when we had circled the island and i saw her from afar, she looked like a man from so far away. this might work after all. i decided to continue with the "experiment". i needed to do this, and hope she wouldn't think less of me for it. 
i ran up to her on the beach and said 





























*DUDE!!!!! YOU'LL NEVER GUESS WHO I'M FUCKIN!!!!!*


----------



## zontar

*make up a lie about the poster above you*


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> *make up a lie about the poster above you*











Say it ain't so Chuck.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Say it ain't so Chuck.


He's worried about Tom Brady finding them.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


>






It's a toss up.


----------



## Steadfastly

A very funny guy. Well, two guys, actually. Sort of two guys.


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> A very funny guy. Well, two guys, actually. Sort of two guys.


A guy & a half?


----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


> A guy & a half?


Yes. One of them isn't real, of course.


----------



## Lola

That was very funny! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest

Star vandalized in Russia.


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## amagras

bzrkrage said:


> Sent from my other other brain.


Thanks, I'll save this to my documents!


----------



## LexxM3

This one is making FB rounds and I can't resist ...


----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

4 good ones in a row! nice job everyone!


----------



## Jamdog

cheezyridr said:


> 4 good ones in a row! nice job everyone!


You had to ruin the trend by not posting a good one


----------



## cheezyridr

story of my life B#(*


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


Makes you dinner. The cub is tenderizing before he gnaws down.


----------



## High/Deaf

Before


Lola said:


>


After


----------



## amagras

High/Deaf said:


> After
> 
> View attachment 39337


That would be Before and After at the same time if it was me standing there.


----------



## zontar

*Q*uite so


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I shot this yesterday while cleaning my shop. I think I may have just a touch of OCD.


----------



## greco

Jim DaddyO said:


> I shot this yesterday while cleaning my shop. I think I may have just a touch of OCD.


"I Believe I'll Dust My Broom" comes to mind.....


----------



## Electraglide

A tourist gets caught by a tribe of native


Jim DaddyO said:


> I shot this yesterday while cleaning my shop. I think I may have just a touch of OCD.


Feel like making a road trip to clean mine?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> A tourist gets caught by a tribe of native
> 
> Feel like making a road trip to clean mine?



I'll do just about anything if the money is right.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> I'll do just about anything if the money is right.


It's a dirty shop and you're OCD, right. You just gotta clean. There will be fresh perced coffee tho.


----------



## Lola

Good news! We went to my son's bodybuilding contest in London today. He took 1st place in his class and was the overall winner as well. He was in competition with 5 others with amazing physiques.

I am so proud of him. I will get some pics off of my phone and post them tomorrow.

He has another competition next weekend in Toronto and if he wins he has his international card to compete wherever he wants to. After this show though he is going to take a well deserved break from his grueling training schedule.

It has been a wild ride for everyone concerned. The glory was well worth it though.

I will do whatever it takes to support him.


----------



## cheezyridr

congrats!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> It's a dirty shop and you're OCD, right. You just gotta clean. There will be fresh perced coffee tho.


I spent over 20 years doing factory work drinking cafeteria and vending machine coffee. Any coffee will do now. I learned how not to be fussy in that department.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> I spent over 20 years doing factory work drinking cafeteria and vending machine coffee. Any coffee will do now. I learned how not to be fussy in that department.


tarbucks it is then.


----------



## Jamdog

Jim DaddyO said:


> I spent over 20 years doing factory work drinking cafeteria and vending machine coffee. Any coffee will do now. I learned how not to be fussy in that department.


I was in Italy, drinking 35 euro cents vending machine espresso, and think your affirmation on vending machine coffee is not founded.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Jamdog said:


> I was in Italy, drinking 35 euro cents vending machine espresso, and think your affirmation on vending machine coffee is not founded.


The factories I worked at I think they saved the water from the dishwasher to make the coffee.


----------



## capnjim

Ok...lets get back to random. Roofis in the bathtub!!


----------



## Guest

Yeah, but what happened when you filled up the tub?


----------



## Lola

What an effing grueling day. Came home to so much shit to do. Laundry, cook, put up Christmas decorations. Not really my doing though. It's nice to have them up but it's a tad early. 

Well I turned a shit situation into a night of delightful entertainment. I got my son's earbuds and put this on my phone. 
If this doesn't do it to ya, nothing will. Angus just helps get one through those shit nights after a shit day at work.


----------



## Guest

Tnx. Never seen that one.
Always liked the official vid. though.


----------



## Electraglide

Jamdog said:


> I was in Italy, drinking 35 euro cents vending machine espresso, and think your affirmation on vending machine coffee is not founded.


You've never drank vending machine coffee in Canada have you? Especially Greyhound vending machine coffee.....or what passes for coffeer.


----------



## Electraglide

capnjim said:


> Ok...lets get back to random. Roofis in the bathtub!!
> 
> View attachment 40377


Nice Seal Point.


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> What an effing grueling day. Came home to so much shit to do. Laundry, cook, put up Christmas decorations. Not really my doing though. It's nice to have them up but it's a tad early.
> 
> Well I turned a shit situation into a night of delightful entertainment. I got my son's earbuds and put this on my phone.
> If this doesn't do it to ya, nothing will. Angus just helps get one through those shit nights after a shit day at work.


I forgot to mention that I had 1/2 a cookie! They really make those tedious, ho hum drum chores enjoyable. I just love the stress relief I get from imbibing.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh

Canada geese over Georgian Bay, 2016.


----------



## bzrkrage

Frozen spiderwebs this morning.











Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## High/Deaf

Mooh said:


> Canada geese over Georgian Bay, 2016.


MR Ducks
MR Not Ducks
O S A R
C D E D B D Wings
Whale Oil Beef Hooked
MR Ducks


----------



## cheezyridr

roger ramjett was ok and all, but he had nothing on goldar, silvar, gam, & methuselah










or, johnny socko and his flying robot









but the most awesome, ass-kickingest television show that ever hit the airwaves, in the entire history of planet earth, was ULTRAMAN!!!!!!
i used to tell my little sister that when i grew up, i was going to be hyatta. in my 8 yr old little boy mind, no one could ever be cooler than this guy









because when he held up the beta capsule, it was ass kicking time for any monsters on earth. the video below explains it all. be advised, it's VERY exciting, and not for those with weak hearts


----------



## Jamdog

cheezyridr said:


> roger ramjett was ok and all, but he had nothing on goldar, silvar, gam, & methuselah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or, johnny socko and his flying robot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the most awesome, ass-kickingest television show that ever hit the airwaves, in the entire history of planet earth, was ULTRAMAN!!!!!!
> i used to tell my little sister that when i grew up, i was going to be hyatta. in my 8 yr old little boy mind, no one could ever be cooler than this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because when he held up the beta capsule, it was ass kicking time for any monsters on earth. the video below explains it all. be advised, it's VERY exciting, and not for those with weak hearts


I remember seeing Ultraman once on TV. I tought it was one movie. 
Or did they make one ultraman movie?


----------



## zontar




----------



## capnjim

Roofis in another bathtub.
He like bathtubs.


----------



## ed2000

I was hooked on Roger Ramjet...funny then, funnier now.


----------



## Guest

Always ran home at lunch hour from elementary school in time to catch the Flintstones.
One of my favs.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest

Refurbished, that would make a cool party boat.


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> Refurbished, that would make a cool party boat.


It almost looks better as it is than the McDonalds in our neighborhood


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> Refurbished, that would make a cool party boat.


It looks better as it is than the one around here


----------



## ed2000

I was hooked on Roger Ramjet...funny then, funnier now.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Refurbished, that would make a cool party boat.


Funny the things you see on the Fraser. I believe it's floating around the Mission area. Throw in some beds and some dancing girls and make money.


----------



## Krelf

*Rarity vs value*.

I have to get this off my chest!

It irritates me that sellers often stress that their item for sale is _rare_ in an attempt to overprice an article. Not just guitars, but gemstones, antiques, paintings, chinaware or any collectible. Remember those Bradford Exchange_ limited edition_ plates from Grandmother bought with her pension cheque? You can go to Goodwill, Sally Ann or yard sale and buy up their stock for a few dollars a plate. Signed and numbered lithographs can also be an example too. If the picture is mundane and the artist is not in demand they can go for $25 in some auctions, frame and all. I've seen professionally completed oil paintings from listed artists go for under $100 at estate auctions, simply because the artist is not in demand. Are they rare? They're one of a kind!

The Royal Canadian Mint keeps sending all the suckers that buy their fancy coins a regular brochure filled with limited minted coins. These things are not out a year before I see them selling at a fraction of their sale price at the local coin club auction. People buy them as gifts and most serious coin collectors reject them.

The main factor that governs value is *demand*, not rarity. The latter can be a factor, but a rare collector's gemstone will generally go cheap compared to a diamond, simply because of demand. A MIA Stratocaster will sell for more than a rare Tonika Sverdlovsk or a vintage 4 pick up Kent solid body from the 60's. 

Don't be conned in by a rarity claim.


----------



## Steadfastly

Yep, see it all the time. Seller's integrity is becoming less and less these days.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


LOL How long did it take them to .....ummmmm .... errrr...... erect those? Was it done by fluffer or crane?


----------



## Lola

We are at my son's last competition for the year! The Black tie gala! He will win! He has no competition. His coach said he's already nailed title! Ha has already placed in the top 5! Next is his routine and then the winner is decided!


----------



## Jamdog

Lola said:


> We are at my son's last competition for the year! The Black tie gala! He will win! He has no competition. His coach said he's already nailed title! Ha has already placed in the top 5! Next is his routine and then the winner is decided!


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Guest

Video would be nicer.


----------



## Lola

He won 1st place and 1st overall in the London competition.

Classic physique tall!










And the gala today! He won first but didn't place first overall.

*



























He's going to take a year off and let his body mend and then look out 2018!

I am so proud of this young man, my son!*


----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

*









you can really see a resemblance in this pic*


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can really see a resemblance in this pic*


Yes I know you can. He definitely has my genetics in even his body composition! Honestly, if he had my husband's body type he wouldn't even come close to looking like this!

This one is the one that brought me to your house. He sat out back in the parking lot in his Honda when we did my pedal board!


----------



## GWN!

Is my tank nearly full?


----------



## Guest




----------



## LanceT

Ruskin Dam spillway in Mission BC.
The company I'm with is involved in some of the work there.
There's 4 spillways but only one open in this photo. The roar and spray of the water is immense.


----------



## zontar

zontar said:


>


Just so anybody who hasn't heard of the Bonzo Dog Band knows--this song--Mr Apollo, is based on those ads for bodybuilding that used to be in many magazines & comics.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Just so anybody who hasn't heard of the Bonzo Dog Band knows--this song--Mr Apollo, is based on those ads for bodybuilding that used to be in many magazines & comics.



This guys voice reminds me of David Bowie!


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## amagras

Lola said:


>


Name's Raoul Duke!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> This guys voice reminds me of David Bowie!


I thought the same thing the first time I heard it.
But more likely Bowie copped it from them.


----------



## Guest




----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


>


Oh, it's snowing in Old Havana!


----------



## High/Deaf

amagras said:


> Oh, it's snowing in Old Havana!


LOL Did hell freeze over? Sadly, can't be an Eagles concert anymore. Maybe someone died and took all the warmth with them?


----------



## Diablo




----------



## Diablo

Some fool is going to marry this idiot some day...and even worse, they'll probably spawn children.


----------



## Diablo

Better times....






I didn't know LP invented the looper.


----------



## cheezyridr

Diablo said:


> Some fool...



have you looked at any of her other stuff? holy smokes, she's....something...


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> have you looked at any of her other stuff? holy smokes, she's....something...


 Who? What? Where?


----------



## Mooh

Diablo said:


> Some fool is going to marry this idiot some day..


I watched some of her other offerings, quite surreal.


----------



## bzrkrage

Mooh said:


> I watched some of her other offerings, quite surreal.


Ha! I totally read that as "squirrel"!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Electraglide

Diablo said:


> Some fool is going to marry this idiot some day...and even worse, they'll probably spawn children.


My kinda girl.


----------



## amagras

bzrkrage said:


> Ha! I totally read that as "squirrel"!
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Ha! And I read "Squier"!! Lol


----------



## Lola

This sucks! Can't sleep again! So tired. I thought I would be able to come home after work and be relaxed enough to fall asleep quickly! Too much shit running around in my head!


----------



## cheezyridr

bzrkrage said:


> Ha! I totally read that as "squirrel"!
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


yet, it would still work if it was. hahahahahaha


----------



## mhammer

From one of my wife's coworkers:

A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.

How do you get a sweet 80-year-old lady to say the F word?
Get another sweet little 80-year-old lady to yell *BINGO*!

As long as there are tests, there will be prayer in schools.

What did one ocean say to the other ocean? Nothing, they just waved.

A day without sunshine is like, night.

Born free, taxed to death.

For Sale: Parachute. Only used once, never opened.

A bank is a place that will lend you money, if you can prove that you don’t need it.

What is faster hot or cold? Hot, because you can catch a cold.

What’s the difference between a new husband and a new dog? After a year, the dog is still excited to see you.

Why is it so hard for women to find men that are sensitive, caring, and good-looking?
Because those men already have boyfriends.

Love may be blind, but marriage is a real eye-opener.

When everything’s coming your way, you’re in the wrong lane.

I say no to alcohol, it just doesn’t listen. 

When tempted to fight fire with fire, remember that the Fire Department usually uses water.


----------



## Mooh

My kid sent me this yesterday. I don't think it was as cold as the song says, though.


----------



## Diablo

cheezyridr said:


> have you looked at any of her other stuff? holy smokes, she's....something...


are you referring to her attractiveness or the way by comparison her vapidness makes Paris Hilton seem like Marilyn Vos Savant?


----------



## Diablo

bzrkrage said:


> Ha! I totally read that as "squirrel"!
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Mooh

I'll have to start keeping a squirrel behind the door to ward against intruders.


----------



## cheezyridr

Diablo said:


> are you referring to her attractiveness or the way by comparison her vapidness makes Paris Hilton seem like Marilyn Vos Savant?


well, it's a melange, really. she's cute and all, but there's so many different kinds of strange going on there. it kinda reminds me of a korean GTCMS


----------



## dcole

You guys have me looking at some weird ass shit!


----------



## zontar

Diablo said:


> Better times....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know LP invented the looper.


Well, sort of the analog version--it uses tapes...

From the lespaul.com site


> *The Les Paulverizer*





> To explain his multi-level sound during live performances Les created the* Les Paulverizer*. _His onstage gag became an actual black box remote control he attached to his guitar._The box allowed Les to access tape-recorded layers of songs as he and his wife Mary Ford performed the songs on stage.


----------



## High/Deaf

Diablo said:


>


I think that's why McDonald's does so well. Do you know how hard it is to cut fresh vegetables or bread with a squirrel? Especially when they're still wrigglin' 'round a bit?


----------



## Diablo

zontar said:


> Well, sort of the analog version--it uses tapes...
> 
> From the lespaul.com site


humph....a remote control. still mighty slick, and he used it really well. I think that guy would have been in a star in any generation.


----------



## Diablo

Mooh said:


> I'll have to start keeping a squirrel behind the door to ward against intruders.


lesson for the young'uns here... be careful if you marry an animal lover. anything can be a weapon.
of course, no one would be able to resist that lovely lass' charms.
(shudders)


----------



## Guest

Diablo said:


> lesson for the young'uns here... be careful if you marry an animal lover. anything can be a weapon.
> of course, no one would be able to resist that lovely lass' charms.
> (shudders)


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


>


Every time I think I've seen it all, then comes Southpark… awesomeness.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Lola

Somethings about SP I didn't know!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## amagras

What's in the jar?


----------



## keto

http://www.everseradio.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/kool-aid-man-box.jpg


----------



## amagras

keto said:


>


Thanks keto! That started a fun Google search, after watching some videos I realize he's basically the father of Duffman. Oh yeah!


----------



## amagras

I think this can be applied to the music too


----------



## Lola

My son was downtown last night and there was some guy on the street so drunk that he fell in the middle of the intersection on his head. My son went an picked him up out of harms way and waited 35 minutes for an ambulance. All sorts of people just walked right by him. What a bunch of assholes. Ya, his fault that he got intoxicated but!


----------



## Lola

Wow I am up so early! 5:21 am


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


>


Holy crap that's huge! Maybe looking at it at 5:24 am makes it seem bigger to my brain!!

Those Harrier jets are so cool! The boys once had a video game with Harrier jets in them! Can't remember the name of it!


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> Wow I am up so early! 5:21 am


Yeah, that's late for me, though I usually go back to bed and get up again at 5:30 so that I can be at the gym when it opens at 5:45. Musicians are supposed to be notorious for staying up late and sleeping half the day, aren't they? Not me.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> Yeah, that's late for me, though I usually go back to bed and get up again at 5:30 so that I can be at the gym when it opens at 5:45. Musicians are supposed to be notorious for staying up late and sleeping half the day, aren't they? Not me.


Yup. Come the new year I have to somehow fit the gym into my schedule. A schedule change is due!

FWIW I love the harmonies of the Bee Gees! Amazing voices but tragedy struck. So sad!


----------



## zontar

odour.....


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> odour.....


Cologne?


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Guest

pet peeve.
people who don't understand that cologne is for after shower .. not instead of.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> pet peeve.
> people who don't understand that cologne is for after shower .. not instead of.



Have a lady at work like that! Gives me a instant headache! BO + heavy dose of perfume = 1 sick Lola! I have to have a talk with her. Everyone is complaining about her! I have to be very careful as to how it's worded. Don't need HR on my case!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Don't need HR on my case!


Have them talk to her.
They're trained (and paid) to do that kinda stuff.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Have them talk to her.
> They're trained (and paid) to do that kinda stuff.


 Can't! Our HR department is in Montreal


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## WannabeGood

Regards,


Lola said:


> Can't! Our HR department is in Montreal


Email your HR dept and have them *advise* you on how to handle the situation. Puts it back on them not you.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr.

When you write HR just ask them to send posters like the usual "Fragrance Free Zone Please"
that you see in every office in every building that you have ever been in.

With their department logo or HR sig at the bottom


----------



## Guest

Robert1950 said:


>


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Have a lady at work like that! Gives me a instant headache! BO + heavy dose of perfume = 1 sick Lola! I have to have a talk with her. Everyone is complaining about her! I have to be very careful as to how it's worded. Don't need HR on my case!


back when i was an apprentice, a company i was recently hired on paired me with this guy who didn't believe in using soap or even bathing daily. he smelled terrible, but i didn't say anything. 
at lunch time he noticed that i purposely sat up wind, so he moved. i got up, and moved again. he moved again. so i told him, that's ok, i got something for you later. he says to me "your still new here. all i have to do is say the word and you'll be fired on the spot." well, little did he know that at 22 or 23, i had zero fucks to give about that. on the way up he mentioned that he was afraid of heights. i was listening. as he did some ground work, i did the high work in gymnasium of a school that was being built. so i tell him i need him to assist me as i hang this huge piece of duct. it's to big to do it by myself. he's going to have to get on the lift with me and help out. we were about 35 ft up, and he was pretty nervous. the scissor lift being extended that high has a bit of sway to it, it's just natural. so after the piece is stable and we can return to the ground, i grabbed the rails of the lift, and started to rock the lift side to side. up that high it can move about a foot each way. his eyes got big as dinner plates and he screamed in horror as he dove for the platform, his fingers trying to find purchase on the flat metal floor. _Ladies and gentlemen, as we start our descent, please make sure your seat backs and tray tables are in their full upright position. Make sure your seat belt is securely fastened and all loose items are stowed_" he is now in a full on panic writhing about and screaming on the floor of the scissor lift. i descended and hopped out. he spilled out like the tub of lard he was and laid on the ground trying to catch his breath.

eventually he got up and insisted we go back to the office and see the owner. when we got there, he told the boss everything and insisted i be fired. the boss looked at him and said "gregg, that's the 6th apprentice in 4 months. you're not getting another one. cheez, you can work in the shop till we pair you with another journeyman." later on the boss told me he thought what i did was hilarious but he couldn't show amusement at that time. he had had the talk with him a few times regarding his beliefs about soap and bathing.


----------



## Jamdog

Lola said:


> Can't! Our HR department is in Montreal


They can call her. Don't you think we have phones in Montréal? 


Kidding aside, there's nobody from HR in your office? That's odd.


----------



## Lola

Jamdog said:


> They can call her. Don't you think we have phones in Montréal?
> 
> 
> Kidding aside, there's nobody from HR in your office? That's odd.


Nope, no HR in Pickering. I am calling them tomorrow to find out how I should approach this problem. Today was a really odiferous day. Nasty!

I have googled this, asked other managers how they dealt with a similar situation and everyone has something different to say. I figure if I proceed exactly as HR suggests and the shit hits the fan they can't blame me. I have to cover myself. I can't jeopardize my job in any way, shape or form.

She is really a nice person once you get past the nasty body odor.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Nope, no HR in Pickering. I am calling them tomorrow to find out how I should approach this problem. Today was a really odiferous day. Nasty!
> 
> I have googled this, asked other managers how they dealt with a similar situation and everyone has something different to say. I figure if I proceed exactly as HR suggests and the shit hits the fan they can't blame me. I have to cover myself. I can't jeopardize my job in any way, shape or form.
> 
> She is really a nice person once you get past the nasty body odor.


It sounds like she may have a bit of a mental problem. BO and perfume is sickening. Heck, just too much perfume is sickening and many people are highly allergic to it.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Nope, no HR in Pickering. I am calling them tomorrow to find out how I should approach this problem. Today was a really odiferous day. Nasty!
> 
> I have googled this, asked other managers how they dealt with a similar situation and everyone has something different to say. I figure if I proceed exactly as HR suggests and the shit hits the fan they can't blame me. I have to cover myself. I can't jeopardize my job in any way, shape or form.
> 
> She is really a nice person once you get past the nasty body odor.


I worked with a guy who had a strong odor. Turned out he was diabetic and couldn't do to much about it. If you want to cover your ass get anything they say in writing.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> pet peeve.
> people who don't understand that cologne is for after shower .. not instead of.


My pet peeve is the word "Peeve"


----------



## Lola

Been there and done that!

NOT woulda, coulda, shoulda


----------



## Steadfastly

It's time to hang up the car keys when your dog looks like this!


----------



## Lola

This is crazy. Is it because I am getting older I am suppose to get up at 5:30? I am just sitting here practicing. I can't sleep in any more but I am still such a night owl Went to be at almost 3 and here I am. not even tired. Would love to start my day now but the rest of the family are sleeping. 

This I guess in preparation for the new year of getting up at 4;30 am and heading off to the gym to start my day!


----------



## bzrkrage

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1139787552765325




Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Lola

I have to state in no uncertain case that this is the best guitar forum ever.

Thank you each and everyone who has contributed to making my stay as comfortable as an old shoe.

It's always interesting, many interesting characters including the crazy lady me.

I always have such a wonderful time here a have fondness for many of you hear.

Cheezy, Laristotle, Lemmy, and a few others have help me to leap over those few bumps that have got in the way.

I love and respect you all. That the fact that there a few of you who went out of there way to help me put together a magnificent pedal board. Cheezy you are amazing. I will never forget the kindness that each and everyone of you have bestowed on me!

So a side bar. I asked my hubby if I could get a used LP and the disagreements have started to fly. Getting a second job in the new year just for my GAS! And then no whining and bitching!

It's my money hunney and I will spend it on whatever my heart desires. lol


----------



## zontar

I always forget which cutaway is the rounded one & which is the pointy one.
Venetian or Florentine.

I think Florentine is the pointy one, but don't feel like going to Google to check.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> I always forget which cutaway is the rounded one & which is the pointy one.
> Venetian or Florentine.
> 
> I think Florentine is the pointy one, but don't feel like going to Google to check.


 What we talking here zontar?


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> What we talking here zontar?


Cutaways on guitars.


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## amagras

Blackhawks and Maple Leafs looking for a contact lens, 1962.


----------



## Lola

I had an amazing night at rehearsal!
Everything went right
You have to personally achieve this kind of high from your playing to know what I mean!

My confidence in my playing is finally starting to show!

I have been living for this day!

So many of you have been there and done that! This is brand new territory for me!

I couldn't be happier!

and.......................a good night was had by all
 

I just wish I knew how to keep a lid on my excitement! Or, maybe not! 

I feel like a 5 year old who is seeing Santa for the very first time!


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Lola

Laristotle that part of knocking heaven's door sounded amazing! On the G an B strings! 


The part where your plucking the strings


----------



## Lola

Played Les Paul last night and it's a bad choice for me! 110 lbs + 9.3 lbs les Paul doesn't well with me! I felt like a feather in a damned wind storm!

What to do now?


----------



## Lola

It's always so much fun! What experience for me to travel downtown! When some people see me with my guitar on my back they stop me and want to talk me! Sorry boys but this guy caught me of guard totally, He was very entertaining! He got in my face and asked if I was a wanting to be Joni Mitchell matched with anti government msg! I finally figured out this! Too many acid trips for this dude! Really to spaced out!


----------



## Chitmo

Lola said:


> It's always so much fun! What experience for me to travel downtown! When some people see me with my guitar on my back they stop me and want to talk me! Sorry boys but this guy caught me of guard totally, He was very entertaining! *He came in my face* and asked if I was a want to be if I thought I was Joni matched with anti government msg! I finally figured out this! Too many acid trips for this dud! Really do spaced out


Probably should reword that part. If I didn't point it out @adcandour probably would have.


----------



## sulphur

Lola said:


> Played Les Paul last night and it's a bad choice for me! 110 lbs + 9.3 lbs les Paul doesn't well with me! I felt like a feather in a damned wind storm!
> 
> What to do now?


Maybe a Junior, or Special?

If you desire the actual carved top LP, try a chambered model.
Both of mine are chambered and around the same weight as the Jr and Special that I have.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Played Les Paul last night and it's a bad choice for me! 110 lbs + 9.3 lbs les Paul doesn't well with me! I felt like a feather in a damned wind storm!
> 
> What to do now?


you need one with modern weight relief like mine has. 7 lbs isn't bad at all. 

we had a good practice last night too. we were in studio 1. i am hoping next week will be a good one as well. we will send the recording to our studio guy to see if he feels our songs need tweaking first. really looking forward to finally making this happen


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> Played Les Paul last night and it's a bad choice for me! 110 lbs + 9.3 lbs les Paul doesn't well with me! I felt like a feather in a damned wind storm!
> 
> What to do now?


Perhaps a purple PRS?.....................did I get that right?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jamdog

Lola said:


> Played Les Paul last night and it's a bad choice for me! 110 lbs + 9.3 lbs les Paul doesn't well with me! I felt like a feather in a damned wind storm!
> 
> What to do now?


A vantage VS600 fron the 80s. It's Japanese made, at the Matsumoku plant. 

Its something like the mix of a les Paul and a strat, with two MMK45 center-tap humbuckers, has a body somewhat between LP and SG, and weigh a heck less than the Paul. 

Or a vp700 is you can find one, it has controls much closer to a les Paul. 

Plays great, sounds great, and isn't super pricey. You generally can find them on kijiji for a very decent price.


----------



## sulphur

Jim DaddyO said:


> Perhaps a purple PRS?.....................did I get that right?


I couldn't pick one...prs singlecut purple - Yahoo Canada Image Search Results


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> Played Les Paul last night and it's a bad choice for me! 110 lbs + 9.3 lbs les Paul doesn't well with me! I felt like a feather in a damned wind storm!
> 
> What to do now?


Nope, found it, 
It's called a Gibson Les Paul Goddess.
(Look it up) it HAS to made for you!










Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Jamdog

bzrkrage said:


> Nope, found it,
> It's called a Gibson Les Paul Goddess.
> (Look it up) it HAS to made for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other other brain.


Please don't show that to my daughter.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> you need one with modern weight relief like mine has. 7 lbs isn't bad at all.
> 
> we had a good practice last night too. we were in studio 1. i am hoping next week will be a good one as well. we will send the recording to our studio guy to see if he feels our songs need tweaking first. really looking forward to finally making this happen


Studio 1 and I missed you! Shit! I always listen for Living after midnight or Cold gin and didn't hear eith


bzrkrage said:


> Nope, found it,
> It's called a Gibson Les Paul Goddess.
> (Look it up) it HAS to made for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other other brain.


I am want that! I desperately want that! How $


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I am want that! I desperately want that! How $


Unfortunately,
1) they're discontinued 
2) prices can range from $1500+ and up, if you can find one.

Place a 'wanted to buy' ad all over the place?


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> I am want that! I desperately want that! How $






 from 1:00 on. First time I saw a Goddess.
Saw one used a few years back at L&M, told Lindsay's dad, & he picked it up asa backup.


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Guest

Well, look at that, she has two of them.
Ask her if she'll sell you one.


----------



## High/Deaf

amagras said:


> Blackhawks and Maple Leafs looking for a contact lens, 1962.


LOL

I'm guessing this wasn't a HNIC game. Live TV doesn't do "just give us 5 minutes of dead air to look for something" very well.


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my other brain.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> Played Les Paul last night and it's a bad choice for me! 110 lbs + 9.3 lbs les Paul doesn't well with me! I felt like a feather in a damned wind storm!
> 
> What to do now?


Page was only 110lbs, and he slung one like a champ. And he was a heroin addict on top of it all.


____________________
Ahhhhhh, maybe I've answered my own question. Without the heroin, he woulda probably played a tele. What a different world we would be living in then!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Unfortunately,
> 1) they're discontinued
> 2) prices can range from $1500+ and up, if you can find one.
> 
> Place a 'wanted to buy' ad all over the place?


I found one for $500

It's a counterfeit! Shit shit and more shit! 

It's gorgeous and it's purple! 

Why the hell was it discontinued? What replaced it?


----------



## Jamdog

Lola said:


> I found one for $500
> 
> It's a counterfeit! Shit shit and more shit!
> 
> It's gorgeous and it's purple!
> 
> Why the hell was it discontinued? What replaced it?


If it's light and have good wood, all you need on that counterfeit is to change all hardware and you may have a killer axe. 

Or get something else..?


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


>


I usually give a like to a Python reference...


----------



## amagras

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm guessing this wasn't a HNIC game. Live TV doesn't do "just give us 5 minutes of dead air to look for something" very well.


Lol, I can picture that though  

Now for the million dollar question: did they find it?


----------



## amagras

bzrkrage said:


> Sent from my other brain.


Too bad, it is a Strat!


----------



## Adcandour

She can't be away from me for a minute.


----------



## bolero

that is a great shot

I miss having a dog around


----------



## Adcandour

bolero said:


> that is a great shot
> 
> I miss having a dog around


That look stopped me in my tracks. She's such a sweet dog.

She can't follow me into the basement due to construction, so she just waits.


----------



## bzrkrage

For years I thought Pearl Jams "Glorified G"'s lyrics were
"Four or five virgins ana billy-goat."


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm guessing this wasn't a HNIC game. Live TV doesn't do "just give us 5 minutes of dead air to look for something" very well.


It was. LEAFS BEAT HAWKS, 3-2; HULL GETS 44TH (March 12, 1962)
Now they would do every conceivable angle of the players looking for the contact lens....and then spend 10 minutes doing "color" on it.


----------



## Steadfastly

adcandour said:


> She can't be away from me for a minute.
> 
> View attachment 44465


I saw the pic and said: "that's got to be Ad's dog". Looked at the poster and yep, She is a beauty. I have a real soft spot for almost all dogs but Goldies are one of my favourites.


----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

Carrying on with the musician-jab theme, The Beaverton had fun with the trope of rock musicians trashing hotel rooms.

String quartet charged after hotel room refurbished


----------



## Robert1950

Something better than just watching the fireplace channel on TV...


----------



## capnjim

How about a katzenklavier??
Its real and man, that is one messed up dude who invented it.


----------



## Robert1950

Look what I found....


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest

Now this is winter ready.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Now this is winter ready.






Let it snow.


----------



## Lola

I have been listening to Lita Ford most of the night. I have heard her before but I guess she didn't make an impact on me.

This just wowed me. 

P.S. I hope my "new" avatar doesn't offend anyone? lol


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

forget to eat yesterday! How?

Woke up starving! Having a grilled cheese, yogurt , veggie burger! This is so stupid just have gotten up snd made the above!


I never ever get munchies at all ever. My appetite takes a vacation!


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> View attachment 44745


Sulphur I love your avatar. Unique!


----------



## Guest

Ha! I just noticed that. Cool.
The toast edges should be trimmed to look like a case though. lol.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> Ha! I just noticed that. Cool.
> The toast edges should be trimmed to look like a case though. lol.


That is one large pickup on that guitar. What would you call that.......a yokebucker?

"Yoke" intended.


----------



## Lola

When I was playing Friday night I got into a serious dancing groove , did leap and a twirl and landed on my chord broke it because it got violently ripped out of my guitar. Just ripped it right out. I thought shit another cable replacement. I found out though that Yorkville guitar cables are warranted for life!

Grant even gave me an Amphenol cable to go back and finish playing. I plugged my guitar in and it still wouldn't work! Silly me, I forgot I was on standby! DOH!

Faster than a speeding turtle. More powerful than a limp noodle. Able to leap Orange amps in a single bound.

Give me a simple dance step and it's game over.

I think my energy to a certain degree get's everyone in the band going as well as the crowd. I love doing it anyhow. I am such an extrovert on stage!


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> Ha! I just noticed that. Cool.
> The toast edges should be trimmed to look like a case though. lol.


That belongs in the guitar related pictures thread


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Ha! I just noticed that. Cool.
> The toast edges should be trimmed to look like a case though. lol.


It's way over cooked and there is no bacon or coffee. And who can get by with just a single guitar?


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> That is one large pickup on that guitar. What would you call that.......a yokebucker?
> 
> "Yoke" intended.


Trying this tomorrow and making the toast into a custom case. This should be so much fun!


----------



## Lola

Eggs ala Stratocaster. Trying this today.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> It's way over cooked and there is no *bacon* or coffee. And who can get by with just *a single guitar*?





Lola said:


> Trying this tomorrow and making the toast into a custom case. This should be so much fun!


As per Electraglide's point, use a strip of bacon for the strap.
and a matching bass guitar as well.


----------



## Lola

Me bacon! Hell no! Lol


----------



## Lola

1st disaster already declared. This is a lot more of a challenge then expected.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> I hope my "new" avatar doesn't offend anyone? lol


Is that Lita Ford in the avatar or Jennifer Batten?
I ran into Jennfer Batten at the former Montreal Guitar Expo a decade back. She is a big amazon of a woman, and could likely kick my ass up and down the block if she wanted.


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> Is that Lita Ford in the avatar or Jennifer Batten?
> I ran into Jennfer Batten at the former Montreal Guitar Expo a decade back. She is a big amazon of a woman, and could likely kick my ass up and down the block if she wanted.


It was Lita Ford yesterday and today is Jennifer Batten!


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> It was Lita Ford yesterday and today is Jennifer Batten!


I thought it was C.C. DeVille.


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> I thought it was C.C. DeVille.


Have you every seen C.C. & Jennifer in the same room at the same time? hmmmm? They maybe the same PERSON!!! I kid you not!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> As per Electraglide's point, use a strip of bacon for the strap.
> and a matching bass guitar as well.


Bacon for the strap and the cords and the amp and if you must the pedal board.


----------



## Lola

Anyone slid by this season without being sick? Stomach or cold? 

Standing at the mall waiting in line to pay while really cute kid had 2 green rivers of mucous cascading down his lips, hacking and wheezing! Why the hell do you bring your kid out when he's miserable and obviously very my sick!

I wish I honesty had my mother to make done home made chicken noodle soup!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Anyone slid by this season without being sick? Stomach or cold?
> 
> Standing at the mall waiting in line to pay while really cute kid had 2 green rivers of mucous cascading down his lips, hacking and wheezing! Why the hell do you bring your kid out when he's miserable and obviously very my sick!
> 
> I wish I honesty had my mother to make done home made chicken noodle soup!


Don't you mean "faux chicken noodle soup"^)@#

Chicken substitute: A decade ago, there was Quorn, which is made of a fungus called mycoprotein and tastes pretty chicken-y. A few years later, there was Gardein, which has won many high-profile testimonials to its meatiness. But really, it's boiling the chicken carcass that supposedly give the soup the medicinal properties.


----------



## Lola

Ok then homemade tofu and quinoa soup with veggies. When my boys get sick this their go to meal. Home made Ukranian Chicken soup right from a mother's heart!


----------



## Lola

Yesterday I was talking to someone at work and they ask me was my passion in life was. You all know that answer and yes you all win prize. lol

Anyhow, she told me that I was experiencing a midlife crisis and that's why I want to be a rock n roll star. Being the sinewy glitter queen prancing and playing before I get too old to do this.

I just said "sure" whatever you think.
I could of absolutely got into a very heated debate with her. She has no idea as to why I play.

I know that my hearts of hearts, if I had to do life all over again I would of been a musician. It's a job like no other.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Sure, what she said may or may not be true but it's pretty cheeky to diagnose a "mid life crisis" when she probably knows very little about you to begin with.

At least you have the guts and the passion to try to learn something that's REALLY hard to do rather than spend your time "diagnosing" others. WTF has SHE ever done that was as difficult as learning an instrument?


----------



## vadsy

I can't wait to have my midlife crisis. Imma get a gold plated rocket car and one of those new age stripper wives.


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> Imma get a gold plated rocket car and one of those new age stripper wives.


----------



## vadsy

@laristotle Not exactly what I had in mind but you nailed the Simpsons reference.


----------



## Jamdog

If I like to play the guitar, but have no intention to become a rock star, am I having a mid life crisis?


----------



## Robert1950

Jamdog said:


> If I like to play the guitar, but have no intention to become a rock star, am I having a mid life crisis?


No, it means you've resolved your mid-life crisis. You've given up, thrown in the towel, surrendered to everyday life, that's it, no more, f*ck it. You will finally give in and have that cup of herbal tea your better half has wanted you to try for the last XX years.


----------



## Steadfastly

Jamdog said:


> If I like to play the guitar, but have no intention to become a rock star, am I having a mid life crisis?


You are playing the guitar in mid-life and have no aspirations to becoming a rock star??? Man, you are in big, big trouble! You need to get down to the...............%h(*&


----------



## Lola

That same person at my work also said "so you think your 15" again! I told her to shut her hole That thing she calls a mouth

I am a lover and also a very tenacious spirited person!
If it weren't for our law I would kicked ass sideways and down the road !

Do NOT mess with me and my guitar! 

I have totally avoid her! Don't need to waste my time on people that are so ignorant. Man, I would of loved to have bitch slapped the piece of shit!


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> Sure, what she said may or may not be true but it's pretty cheeky to diagnose a "mid life crisis" when she probably knows very little about you to begin with.
> 
> At least you have the guts and the passion to try to learn something that's REALLY hard to do rather than spend your time "diagnosing" others. WTF has SHE ever done that was as difficult as learning an instrument?


Thx for those inspirational words JB! 



Mid life crises! Lmao


----------



## Steadfastly

Some people are just so down on life they can't share the joy someone else gets by doing something they can't or can't appreciate. It may be a lack of imagination on their part or something deeper than that.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> That same person at my work also said "so you think your 15" again! I told her to shut her hole That thing she calls a mouth
> 
> I am a lover and also a very tenacious spirited person!
> If it weren't for our law I would kicked ass sideways and down the road !
> 
> Do NOT mess with me and my guitar!
> 
> I have totally avoid her! Don't need to waste my time on people that are so ignorant. Man, I would of loved to have bitch slapped the piece of shit!


my fav part is the "I am a lover..." followed with insults and threats towards the person


----------



## Jamdog

Steadfastly said:


> You are playing the guitar in mid-life and have no aspirations to becoming a rock star??? Man, you are in big, big trouble! You need to get down to the...............%h(*&


I don't think half my life has passed yet.


----------



## cheezyridr

anyway, so what? so what if you did wanna be a rockstar? it's your life, if you're not hurtin no one else than no one else has the right to say diddly. except maybe ned flanders. besides, if you turn your guitar up loud enough you can't hear them anyway


----------



## Electraglide

I'd have a mid life crisis but that would make me 140 by the end. Actually that would explain the girlfriends but for a guy that's normal.


----------



## zontar

Hmm--midlife?
Who really knows?


----------



## Lola

Today was an absolute day from hell. 

The flames were as hot and nearly ate me alive.

Best just to call it a day and say "fuck it". Sorry if I offend any sensitive ears but seriously.

Had enough.

Been a long time ago that I went to bed at 6:51 pm!


----------



## Hamstrung

Tickle Me Elmo meets Humphrey the humping dog.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Catastrophe! The shit has hit the fan peoples.
> 
> Hubby was able to manage to walk down to the basement and what did he find in the little cubby freezer?
> 
> My cookies. It's like a small bar fridge. He never looks inside.
> 
> Without even blinking I said they were Alex's. I honestly couldn't think of anything to say! I have taken the fall on several occasions for this young man and now he's pissed that I did this and threw him under the bus!
> 
> But this clever girl had a plan.
> 
> I am home alone right now and baked a dozen peanut butter cookies as a decoy. I put them in the bar freezer. Same ziplock bag, same position. The real deal is stashed somewhere else. They're in a sealed box.
> 
> Do you remember that incident where he was caught speeding getting off the Don Valley, stopped and ticketed. I zipped my lip.


Like I've always said, the key to a great marriage is separate fridges,,., that and also deception, don't forget deception.


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Lola

What devices do you rely on when you can't sleep?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

I just learned a new word maybe and old one for a lot of you!

Vulgarian: The Donald!

There is something odd about this though I like him! The freedom of choice an speech and what you say about your chosen topic speaks volumes about you as a person and the society we live in! 

I do admire his work ethics, his drive and determination!


----------



## Jamdog

Lola said:


> What devices do you rely on when you can't sleep?


We don't want to know what devices you get out of hiding when you cannot sleep, you wicked little girl.


----------



## Lola

Jamdog said:


> We don't want to know what devices you get out of hiding when you cannot sleep, you wicked little girl.


perceptions, perceptions!


----------



## Lola

The business world is just an evil pimp!

They're happy when numbers are up but whoa look out when there down.

Kick them when there up, kick them when there down! 

I asked for another raise and was DENIED! I am doing more for this company and working harder than ever!

It's just so convenient because I can walk to work in 5 minutes! I can't do the go train thing downtown TO anymore! It's way too much for me to bear! I had a panic attack in the summer when the heat was at a peak! I just melted into the floor! They had to stop the train, get the paramedics and off to the hospital! I take the train to rehearsal at 5 and it's against the crowd. It's still disturbing at times! Not a lot of well paying jobs to be had in Pickering!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> The business world is just an evil pimp!
> 
> They're happy when numbers are up but whoa look out when there down.
> 
> Kick them when there up, kick them when there down!
> 
> I asked for another raise and was DENIED! I am doing more for this company and working harder than ever!
> 
> It's just so convenient because I can walk to work in 5 minutes! I can't do the go train thing downtown TO anymore! It's way too much for me to bear! I had a panic attack in the summer when the heat was at a peak! I just melted into the floor! They had to stop the train, get the paramedics and off to the hospital! I take the train to rehearsal at 5 and it's against the crowd. It's still disturbing at times! Not a lot of well paying jobs to be had in Pickering!


Print this out and give it to your boss. G I V E _ L O L A _ A _ R A I S E . . . S H E _ D E S E R V E' S _ I T.
But they'll probably say "Who's Lola"


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Print this out and give it to your boss. G I V E _ L O L A _ A _ R A I S E . . . S H E _ D E S E R V E' S _ I T.
> But they'll probably say "Who's Lola"


 i
Trust me, they know who I am. If something is not right I am on the phone to HO in Montreal. If they want me to work at 150 % capacity I need the right tools to get the job done.

I am the shit disturber that they don't like to cross paths with. I get paid to do the job to as close to perfection as possible. Our IT department are some of the best. Polite, brilliant and so courteous. They can trouble shoot within seconds of getting a call from me. They are the superstars of the company. They keep it all together.

I am the quintessential cog in the wheel. Life! Just give me my guitar. LOL

This song just came on. It's got that work grind going on.






.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> I


Pigpen from Charlie Brown? What a unique drawing! Very detailed. Something interesting to captivate my mind at just a little past 6 am. Awesome.

I really wish I could sleep. Tried the Melatonin etc. Get up away from bed coloring in an adult coloring book to no avail. 

The hamster is booking in severe overtime on the wheel. It really sucks. Trying to function through out the day and you feel like you got hit with a wrecking ball.


----------



## Lola

I think some of you might of seen some of this before. I know that I have seen bits and pieces but there is some funny stuff that I haven't seen before! Enjoy.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Pigpen from Charlie Brown? What a unique drawing! Very detailed. Something interesting to captivate my mind at just a little past 6 am. Awesome.
> 
> I really wish I could sleep. Tried the Melatonin etc. Get up away from bed coloring in an adult coloring book to no avail.
> 
> The hamster is booking in severe overtime on the wheel. It really sucks. Trying to function through out the day and you feel like you got hit with a wrecking ball.


The same artist did a whole series of skeletons from Cartoon & comic characters...


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> What devices do you rely on when you can't sleep?


CBC Overnight and CPAC. You'll get smarter until you nod off from boredom and monotone voices. Worst-case scenario: you don't get to sleep but you DO come away smarter. 

One of the shows they have on CBC Radio One, usually around 4:30AM is The Health Report, from the Australian Broadcasting Corporation. The host, Dr. Norman Swan, has to be *the* best scientific interviewer I have ever heard. Folks like Bob McDonald, from Quirks & Quarks, and Jay Ingram from the Discovery Channel and formerly of Q&Q, are smart folks and good interviewers, but Swan hikes it up a notch or two in terms of the insightfulness of his questions. It's as if he has spent the past 20 years in a research lab, studying whatever topic is being discussed. You can find past segments here: http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/healthreport/

I actually used to work in a lab at McMaster studying melatonin. More specifically, we were studying the effects of tryptophan and light-dark cycles as a way of manipulating melatonin. L-Tryptophan is one of the precursors (building blocks) of melatonin. It's been 25 years since I checked into the literature, but at the time, the verdict at the time was that pumping people and animals full of tryptophan (increasing melatonin levels in the process) added an average of maybe 15 minutes of additional sleep per night, although humans tended to report a more satisfying sleep from whatever amount they had.

Melatonin is normally produced in the pineal gland, which is hooked up to the optic pathway. It is considered an anti-gonadotropin ( Antigonadotropin - Wikipedia ), and is produced more prior to puberty, and also produced more in the dark than in the light. Young women who become anorexic show elevated melatonin levels. The connection with the optic pathway is so that reproductive activity is increased during those periods of the year when greatest reproductive success is assured. Length of gestation period and "reproductive interest" are synced up with the seasons via the visual system. When days are longer, the pineal gland senses that via its feed from the visual system (kinda like a tachometer), and melatonin production is decreased. Some evidence suggests this is the basis of "spring fever" in humans, but is most certainly the basis of rutting season in many non-human species. The idea is that, if it takes X months for the offspring to gestate and get born, and the harshest conditions and least food availability are Y number of months away, species get interested in balling so that they give birth and the young'uns are relatively self-sufficient in time for winter.

I guess the most straightforward instance would be in migratory birds. If you have to start flying south at such and such a time, and it takes X weeks to hatch eggs and another Y weeks for the hatchlings to be able to fly, then the parents better damn well be interested in mating early enough in the spring for all of that to roll out in time. And the optic-pineal-melatonin hookup is the means to do that.

How powerful is light and melatonin for some species? We had 360 male hamsters, split 180/180 into animals that had 10hrs light and 14hrs dark, and other animals that had 14hrs light and 10hrs dark. The ones exposed to more light had testicles that were literally 10x the size of the more-dark-than-light hamsters. They were dragging around duffel bags between their legs. I cannot emphasize enough that the extent of anti-gonadotropic action of metatonin is NOT the same for all species.


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> CBC Overnight and CPAC. You'll get smarter until you nod off from boredom and monotone voices. Worst-case scenario: you don't get to sleep but you DO come away smarter.
> 
> One of the shows they have on CBC Radio One, usually around 4:30AM is The Health Report, from the Australian Broadcasting Corporation. The host, Dr. Norman Swan, has to be *the* best scientific interviewer I have ever heard. Folks like Bob McDonald, from Quirks & Quarks, and Jay Ingram from the Discovery Channel and formerly of Q&Q, are smart folks and good interviewers, but Swan hikes it up a notch or two in terms of the insightfulness of his questions. It's as if he has spent the past 20 years in a research lab, studying whatever topic is being discussed. You can find past segments here: Health Report - ABC Radio National (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> I actually used to work in a lab at McMaster studying melatonin. More specifically, we were studying the effects of tryptophan and light-dark cycles as a way of manipulating melatonin. L-Tryptophan is one of the precursors (building blocks) of melatonin. It's been 25 years since I checked into the literature, but at the time, the verdict at the time was that pumping people and animals full of tryptophan (increasing melatonin levels in the process) added an average of maybe 15 minutes of additional sleep per night, although humans tended to report a more satisfying sleep from whatever amount they had.
> 
> Melatonin is normally produced in the pineal gland, which is hooked up to the optic pathway. It is considered an anti-gonadotropin ( Antigonadotropin - Wikipedia ), and is produced more prior to puberty, and also produced more in the dark than in the light. Young women who become anorexic show elevated melatonin levels. The connection with the optic pathway is so that reproductive activity is increased during those periods of the year when greatest reproductive success is assured. Length of gestation period and "reproductive interest" are synced up with the seasons via the visual system. When days are longer, the pineal gland senses that via its feed from the visual system (kinda like a tachometer), and melatonin production is decreased. Some evidence suggests this is the basis of "spring fever" in humans, but is most certainly the basis of rutting season in many non-human species. The idea is that, if it takes X months for the offspring to gestate and get born, and the harshest conditions and least food availability are Y number of months away, species get interested in balling so that they give birth and the young'uns are relatively self-sufficient in time for winter.
> 
> I guess the most straightforward instance would be in migratory birds. If you have to start flying south at such and such a time, and it takes X weeks to hatch eggs and another Y weeks for the hatchlings to be able to fly, then the parents better damn well be interested in mating early enough in the spring for all of that to roll out in time. And the optic-pineal-melatonin hookup is the means to do that.
> 
> How powerful is light and melatonin for some species? We had 360 male hamsters, split 180/180 into animals that had 10hrs light and 14hrs dark, and other animals that had 14hrs light and 10hrs dark. The ones exposed to more light had testicles that were literally 10x the size of the more-dark-than-light hamsters. They were dragging around duffel bags between their legs. I cannot emphasize enough that the extent of anti-gonadotropic action of metatonin is NOT the same for all species.


Wow! That was very interesting. I learned two new words from you. I love your posts. Educating and entertaining all in one post. Thanks!


----------



## Lola

Guess what? I went to L & M and bought a recorder so that I can learn the beginning intro to STH! I haven't told anyone in the band and they are going to be very surprised. I know how beautiful it will and should sound. 

I took recorder way back in elementary school as many of us did. I just picked up a Yamaha plastic one. If I really like it then I will splurge for a wooden one. It shouldn't take me long to get back into the swing of things especially with the help of You tube. This is going to be so much fun. The only thing is there are no headphones for this baby. Have to practice this during the day when everyone is at work. I can just see the look on my boys faces when they hear what I am playing now. lol


----------



## Jamdog

Plastic recorder?


----------



## Lola

Jamdog said:


> Plastic recorder?


Yes it's plastic. It cost me $12.99 +tx.


----------



## Lola

here it is


----------



## Jamdog

Lola said:


> here it is


This is called a recorder in English? 


In French it's "flute a bec" or simply "flute" 

... I wouldn't have guessed that's what you were talking about. 


On a similar matter, Jr wants an ocarina.


----------



## Robert1950

MASH-UP!! Two of England's best...


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> MASH-UP!! Two of England's best...


Some of the exchanges are well done--some feel forced, but overall--it was a good job.


----------



## Lola

Help me pls! What was the specific name of that purple les Paul that you were talking about? Like a lighter, less heavier model! 

It was custom built but discontinued. 

That guitar is the one I want! Working a second job starting January to save up for it. I should be able to have enough $ in a few months saved considering it's between $1500 and $2000.


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> Help me pls! What was the specific name of that purple les Paul that you were talking about? Like a lighter, less heavier model!
> 
> It was custom built but discontinued.
> 
> That guitar is the one I want! Working a second job starting January to save up for it. I should be able to have enough $ in a few months saved considering it's between $1500 and $2000.


Gibson Les Paul Goddess 2006 Violet Burst










Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Jamdog

Stop showing that guitar before my daughter sees it.


----------



## Robert1950

The Goddess was Gibson's attempt to appeal to women players. I don't think it sold that well and they stopped production after 1 or 2 years at at most. This was the colour range...


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> The Goddess was Gibson's attempt to appeal to women players. I don't think it sold that well and they stopped production after 1 or 2 years at at most. This was the colour range...


I saw the blue one on Ebay but it's the purple one I am after. There is one out there with my name on it and I will find it sooner or later. Thanks Bzrkrage.


----------



## Jamdog

Robert1950 said:


> The Goddess was Gibson's attempt to appeal to women players. I don't think it sold that well and they stopped production after 1 or 2 years at at most. This was the colour range...


That blue one isn't very girly.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> Melatonin is normally produced in the pineal gland, which is hooked up to the optic pathway.


i learned everything i know about the pineal gland from dr. edward pretorious, and crawford tillinghast. don't turn on the resonator, or you'll be sorry.


----------



## zontar




----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


>


And I'll raise you.





Sent from my other brain.


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> And I'll raise you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


I like the older fuller version--but they kept some of it.
Kind of catchy


----------



## Guest




----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Guest




----------



## keto

^ HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## zontar

Just let me relax


----------



## Lola

What a shit day. I go into work really sick because we aren't really short staffed but we have some new hires that don't know how to dot their i's or cross their T's yet. 

I get in shit from my boss for making her sick. Very stern and serious with me. Meanwhile, there are a few others that are sick. I pointed this fact out to her. 

I felt like saying, "did you fucking DNA the germs that made you sick"? I am so pissed.


----------



## butterknucket

If the Teletubbies weren't known, this would make a great album cover.


----------



## zontar

Kind of freaky...


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

I'm all shook up


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## cheezyridr

i want to do this


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## zontar

Merry Christmas--just browsing here while I grab a bit to eat (& go play some bass) before the Christmas rush of family & friends begins.
While I would be content to spend more time playing through my new amp (& with my recent pedal acquisition as well)--it wouldn't be hospitable.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Merry Christmas--just browsing here while I grab a bit to eat (& go play some bass) before the Christmas rush of family & friends begins.
> While I would be content to spend more time playing through my new amp (& with my recent pedal acquisition as well)--it wouldn't be hospitable.


You're a bass player?


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## amagras

High/Deaf said:


>


TAC OCAT to be strictly accurate


----------



## Electraglide

Saturday after I got home the wife asked me when my DL expired, this year or next. I took it out of my wallet and discovered that it expired on the 23rd, my birthday. Tomorrow I'll have to go renew it and hope that I don't have to re-write the test and do a road test.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Saturday after I got home the wife asked me when my DL expired, this year or next. I took it out of my wallet and discovered that it expired on the 23rd, my birthday. Tomorrow I'll have to go renew it and hope that I don't have to re-write the test and do a road test.


as long as your license was valid for 2 of the last 3 yrs, you're good to go


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Jamdog

cheezyridr said:


>


That's a big fucking rat?


----------



## Guest

Jamdog said:


> That's a big fucking rat?


Opossum or Possum.


----------



## Jamdog

laristotle said:


> Opossum or Possum.


That's the Latin word for "big fucking rat"?


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> You're a bass player?


I am a guitar player, who also plays bass--and I'm dabbling in/learning mandolin.
And I've had some experience in keyboards & harmonica--but aren't at the point with either where I would play anything in front of anybody (Unless it was simple--such as C, Am, Dm & G on the keyboard (I can also play an inversion of those)


----------



## zontar

I'm not this bass player...


----------



## amagras

cheezyridr said:


>


Don't let Cletus get anywhere near it!


----------



## zontar

It's 364 days to Christmas and some people already have their lights up!


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> as long as your license was valid for 2 of the last 3 yrs, you're good to go


Maybe in Ont. but not here. And the damned places to renew a Dl. are closed today.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Opossum or Possum.


That's Ontarionise for fries with cheeze and gravy on them, right.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I am a guitar player, who also plays bass--and I'm dabbling in/learning mandolin.
> And I've had some experience in keyboards & harmonica--but aren't at the point with either where I would play anything in front of anybody (Unless it was simple--such as C, Am, Dm & G on the keyboard (I can also play an inversion of those)


I can play keyboard with either my right hand or my left hand but not both at the same time. That can be a problem with stringed instruments too. Chopsticks anyone?


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> I can play keyboard with either my right hand or my left hand but not both at the same time. That can be a problem with stringed instruments too. Chopsticks anyone?


I can play with both hands if I just doing the same chords.
But I used to be able to play more.
If I had a keyboard handy I'd try to get better again.


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my other brain.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## LanceT

^^This is completely not real. No way it took them only 3 hours.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Steadfastly

Robert1950 said:


>




That just hit my funny bone!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Stupid people!


----------



## Lola

I am red an purple! What are you?


----------



## Lola




----------



## Kenmac

Watch out for the colonel.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

^Same people who brought you this...


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I am red an purple! What are you?


Sorta black and no, you can't borrow my crayons.


----------



## Electraglide

Kenmac said:


> Watch out for the colonel.


And Gonzo.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Prankster changes Hollywood sign to 'Hollyweed'


----------



## zontar




----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Sorta black and no, you can't borrow my crayons.


Don't need yours. I have markers, glitter crayons, deluxe package of Crayola crayons, Crayola pencils, Crayola deluxe marker set and acrylic paints. I think I am good. lol

and yes I do have a number of coloring books. I even have an AC/DC coloring book but the pages shall remain virginal. My son found this online for me. I just had to have it.

Some nights I sit and color. It's a good way to relieve stress!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Don't need yours. I have markers, glitter crayons, deluxe package of Crayola crayons, Crayola pencils, Crayola deluxe marker set and acrylic paints. I think I am good. lol
> 
> and yes I do have a number of coloring books. I even have an AC/DC coloring book but the pages shall remain virginal. My son found this online for me. I just had to have it.
> 
> Some nights I sit and color. It's a good way to relieve stress!


A little over kill on the crayons perhaps. Black is black and white is white. Years ago an ex bought a Kama Sutra coloring book. It didn't stay virginal for long.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> A little over kill on the crayons perhaps. Black is black and white is white. Years ago an ex bought a Kama Sutra coloring book. It didn't stay virginal for long.


They were all gifts from people who know that I love to color. Birthday gifts actually from 3 different people. Being gracious is one of my better qualities.

I only have glitter crayons and the deluxe set of crayons. Two different beasts. Coloring satisfies the rebel in me. That's what so neat about coloring, you choose the colors. I can color a pumpkin with a purple glitter crayon if I so desire to.


----------



## Lola




----------



## amagras

vadsy said:


>


Remind me of this


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


>


I know I've posted this before--and I think you gave it a like--or I could be mixed up with a different forum & somebody else.

Doesn't really matter--it's funny--so I like to see it from time to time...
ANd I will probably give it a like the next time as well.


----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


> I know I've posted this before--and I think you gave it a like--or I could be mixed up with a different forum & somebody else.
> 
> Doesn't really matter--it's funny--so I like to see it from time to time...
> ANd I will probably give it a like the next time as well.


I was at an old farmhouse in Kilbride, ON a number of years ago and they had mounted a white enamel sing on a tree in the yard. I guess it was for washing up before going into the house. It had been there for many years and was solidly embedded in the tree, even moreso than this fence. I think the owner said it had been there for over 25 years.


----------



## zontar

I am a long, long way from home...


----------



## Lola

Playing my guitar just diverted a really crazy and terrifying panic attack! Been walking the streets for the 2 hours trying to come to grips with it! I walked in the room, picked up my guitar and really focused on what I am learning and within 1/2 of playing I feel calm and collected! So nice to be able to depend on something to bring you back to reality and now I am calm and relaxed ! The bugger just came out of no where! This forum is helping me immensely! Just chatting is helping me to keep focused! I think I need to change my meds!


----------



## cheezyridr

just smoke more and better weed.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Playing my guitar just diverted a really crazy and terrifying panic attack! Been walking the streets for the 2 hours trying to come to grips with it! I walked in the room, picked up my guitar and really focused on what I am learning and within 1/2 of playing I feel calm and collected! So nice to be able to depend on something to bring you back to reality and now I am calm and relaxed ! The bugger just came out of no where! This forum is helping me immensely! Just chatting is helping me to keep focused! I think I need to change my meds!


An old cliche but "You Go Girl"


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I have told some people that when I am an old man if wear a hat when I drive to reach over & take the hat off my head.
Fortunately I never said to shoot me.


----------



## Alex




----------



## butterknucket

If you were a wrestler, would you want to be from parts unknown?


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Wait--that's a bar!
Right?
or at least a pool hall.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Wait--that's a bar!
> Right?
> or at least a pool hall.


Looks like they sell more than drinks and play 8 ball in there.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Looks like they sell more than drinks and play 8 ball in there.


Well that was part of the reason for the "Right?"


----------



## Guest

Pat, practicing more than scales.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1257311767648458


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

It all takes energy in some form...
(Some better than others)


----------



## silvertonebetty

Random two obsessions are guitars and cats . Cat pictures lots of cat pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


>


Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Adcandour

We need to work a bit harder:


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Hamstrung said:


> View attachment 50657


I saw this on another site without the caption--it was still funny-but it's funny with the caption as well.


----------



## Alex

Bluetooth speaker at Costco


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


I wonder if she tastes funny?


----------



## High/Deaf

Wow, someone must of said: "Bring on the clons."


----------



## High/Deaf

I guess this guy ....

CORVETTES & MODEL 'T's...For North Carolina Collector Bill Mullis, They Were All Black! - YouTube


....never read this book.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Adcandour

I've been contributing to the clown face for a while now, so I'll state some other internet business...

While focusing on the ninja, my favourite furry animal streamed into my consciousness.


----------



## bolero

the dog is the real threat, deceptive he is...


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Steadfastly

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 51657


That is funny! 

It reminds me of a sign that used to be on a horse boarding farm down the road from us that face both ways on the highway. Going south it read "horses boarded". Going north it read "*horeses* boarded".


----------



## Guest

hillbilly chainsaw


----------



## zontar

Wow--I feel like crap today.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


It's daylight but this scares the ever loving crap right out of me!


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Wow--I feel like crap today.


You and me both. I have been in bed since last Sunday. And............I don't have the strength to sit up long enough to be able to even play. 

This song is going to give me the strength to get up and try to get something anything done today!


----------



## Lola

Jesus, this effing just sucks. Sid the kid the singer in the band tells me he won't be available until August for any rehearsals. I am going to lose it!

I knew that he was going for 6 weeks to India in May but! He made such a huge deal of getting gigs and wanting to gig. I know that he is going to India to get engaged. I get it but what happened to the dream. I am ready to scream!

He says he's not going anywhere and will back with us in August. Nah, don't think so. I got to go on the hunt once again. I feel like I just got sucker punched.

Keeping this band together is so much work. Holy flying squirrels(I am just trying to be polite) but I want to swear like a sailor! Things were starting to gel so nicely and then the shit hits the fan AGAIN(meant to sound like Sam Kinison)


----------



## Budda




----------



## Steadfastly

Budda said:


>


He should have been practising this a little more often.................

.http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/sheep/reaction_version5.swf


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Budda said:


>



Perhaps it was motivated by revenge...lol.

I know if it were me, we would be having a roast for supper.


----------



## Steadfastly

Jim DaddyO said:


> Perhaps it was motivated by revenge...lol.
> 
> I know if it were me, we would be having a roast for supper.


With that long shaggy hair he has, maybe the sheep thought he was a wolf.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> It's daylight but this scares the ever loving crap right out of me!


Every winter I see tracks in the backyard that I know aren't mine, and it makes wonder how many people have peered into the windows at night.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

That some pretty scary shit! Sweet dreams are made of these (Marilyn Manson version). Very dark and so creepy!


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Every winter I see tracks in the backyard that I know aren't mine, and it makes wonder how many people have peered into the windows at night.


What? Human or animal tracks?


----------



## Lola

I remember one time when hubby was in Europe on business it was just me and the boys! This is going back I guess 15 years! I tried to go to sleep in the master bedroom which has a deck around it and steps out to the backyard! We had two beautiful black Dobermans back then! They were amazing ! Very loyal and protective! Anyhow, as I am trying to sleep I could hear something moving around on the deck! I tip toed over to one of the windows and peaked through the blinds. I could see a human figure just sneaking around underneath the window! I quietly ran to my sons room and told him there was someone on the deck! He opened the back door and those dogs just went crazy on him! He managed to escape by hopping the fence just as the dogs got there! I am positive by his scream that one of the dogs bit him. Called the cops franticly! They arrived within minutes of my call! That's what you called frightened out of your effing mind! The whole neighbourhood came to life! Cops everywhere!


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


This is the freakiest of them all!


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Perhaps it was motivated by revenge...lol.
> 
> I know if it were me, we would be having a roast for supper.


Must have been a baaaaa d date. Not enough lanolin perhaps.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> What? Human or animal tracks?


Human tracks....


----------



## Alex

In my Optometrist's office


----------



## High/Deaf

Some people thought this business would be worried when I $6 haircut place opened across the street. Good marketing.........


----------



## Alex




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

that happens because, individuals. 

we got really lucky with our line up, and also because our goals are alot "looser" than yours. but we went thru our share of weirdos and other troubles. you gotta hang in there and it will eventually happen. 

funny aside - 

last fri we were in rehearsal. we are working on the stuff we're recording next month, and a few "new-ish" things. the whole time is spent working on 5 songs. early in the evening i noticed the band in the studio next to us trying to cop my riffs. the entire night, the guitar player next room over kept playing our stuff.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Adcandour

butterknucket said:


> Every winter I see tracks in the backyard that I know aren't mine, and it makes wonder how many people have peered into the windows at night.


My sister had an ex-fiance who went nuts (well, he was always nuts, but medicated), and a neighbor spotted him in her yard one night after they broke up. The neighbour came over, cause she was too scared to check and he found a couple of empty beer bottles and cigarette butts. Ex girlfriend maybe?


----------



## Lola

When the shit hits the fan and you are sitting right in front of it this song helps to keep things on an even keel. Things are not as bad as I make them out to be. I love this cover. It's so silky. Amazing the psychological impact music has on one's state of mind!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


>


Yeah, give her a credit card, and watch the debt grow.

Introduce your group of friends, and watch her increase the gap between you.

She _can_ also make a mountain out of a mole hill.

I could go on...


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> Yeah, give her a credit card, and watch the debt grow.
> 
> Introduce your group of friends, and watch her increase the gap between you.
> 
> She _can_ also make a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> I could go on...



Hey what's good for the goose is good for the gander? Just saying! lol


----------



## butterknucket

adcandour said:


> My sister had an ex-fiance who went nuts (well, he was always nuts, but medicated), and a neighbor spotted him in her yard one night after they broke up. The neighbour came over, cause she was too scared to check and he found a couple of empty beer bottles and cigarette butts. Ex girlfriend maybe?


Nah...

People always cut through the backyard, but I just have physical proof in the winter. It just makes me wonder if someone tries to look in the windows late at night. 

True story...

Back in the 80's, my aunt and uncle went away over Christmas. Their next door neighbours ran out of beer, so decided to take some from my aunt and uncle. The neighbours left tracks coming of their back patio door, through their own backyard, over the fence into my aunt and uncle's back yard, through my aunt and uncle's back yard, up to their back deck, up to my aunt and uncle's back patio door, tracks through their house to the basement, down to the basement and took a case of beer, same process up to the back door again, two new sets of tracks through the yard, to the fence where they set the case of beer down and it left a square imprint in the snow, they then passed the beer over the fence and set it down leaving a new imprint on the other side of the fence, and finally two new sets of tracks back up to the patio door, and finally another imprint in the snow on their own deck where they set the case of beer down again to open the patio door. 

This deserved some kind of award.


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> Nah...
> 
> This deserved some kind of award.


It certainly does--should we create one?


----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> It certainly does--should we create one?


Sure, go ahead!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I'm playing cards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> This deserved some kind of award.





butterknucket said:


> Sure, go ahead!


With the old format, it could have been a virtual bottle of bourbon.



butterknucket said:


> True story...
> 
> Back in the 80's, my aunt and uncle went away over Christmas. Their next door neighbours ran out of beer, so decided to take some from my aunt and uncle. The neighbours left tracks coming of their back patio door, through their own backyard, over the fence into my aunt and uncle's back yard, through my aunt and uncle's back yard, up to their back deck, up to my aunt and uncle's back patio door, tracks through their house to the basement, down to the basement and took a case of beer, same process up to the back door again, two new sets of tracks through the yard, to the fence where they set the case of beer down and it left a square imprint in the snow, they then passed the beer over the fence and set it down leaving a new imprint on the other side of the fence, and finally two new sets of tracks back up to the patio door, and finally another imprint in the snow on their own deck where they set the case of beer down again to open the patio door.


Probably to let them know that it was them, not some stranger. Please don't call the cops? lol.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> With the old format, it could have been a virtual bottle of bourbon.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably to let them know that it was them, not some stranger. Please don't call the cops? lol.


Jail time was done.


----------



## Guest

Ouch.
Serves them right then.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage

butterknucket said:


>














Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## amagras




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


I have this picture on a postcard I keep with my guitars.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

This is totally bizarre but I love it. Just look at the minute details. Wow! This is like a psychedelic flashback. Well, this is what I would imagine it to be.



butterknucket said:


>


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

Sorry Zontar but I've never been a Monty Python fan. My husband and 1 of my boys just love it. I get the humor but it's just not my cup of joe!


----------



## Alex

Human population growth


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Sorry Zontar but I've never been a Monty Python fan. My husband and 1 of my boys just love it. I get the humor but it's just not my cup of joe!


Sometimes I don't necessarily "get it"
Some of their stuff I can explain why it's funny--but some stuff I can't explain why it's funny--it just is.


----------



## High/Deaf

@Alex 

Here's the continuation of that animation you posted.


----------



## bolero

We'll come again next Thursday afternoon
The in-laws hope they'll see you very soon
But everyone got killed
HIT BY A BOOGER FROM THE MAN IN THE MOON


----------



## Steadfastly

1000 years of war in five minutes.


----------



## amagras

Steadfastly said:


> 1000 years of war in five minutes.


To be continued... :'(


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Question people. Does anyone remember who was hell bent on learning the Comfortably numb solo here? I am going to learn it but there is a few questions that I wanted to ask them.

Kick start my heart. lol L & M is supposed be getting the Orange combo amps in today. I am so excited. What an excellent start to my day! YEAH!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Does anyone remember who was hell bent on learning the Comfortably numb solo here?


@adcandour ?
He does know it. At least it sure sounded like it when he played it at Gerry's a coupla' years back.


----------



## Lola

Thx! I know who to ask!


----------



## Adcandour

"_We must never speak of the comfortably numb._ "

- Uncomfortable Embarrassed.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> "_We must never speak of the comfortably numb._ "
> 
> - Uncomfortable Embarrassed.


Embarrassed??!! Not! You did an amazing job according to my memory!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> You did an amazing job according to my memory!


mine too.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Chitmo

sulphur said:


> View attachment 54985


Is that @Lola ?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Chitmo said:


> Is that @Lola ?


That would be my worst nightmare come true! I actually ate eggplant Parmesan and I thought it was chicken! But thank goodness it wasn't! I made sure before I ate anymore! We were at Eastside marios. It could of been cat for all I know! Their service sucks! We had a gift card.


----------



## bzrkrage

Cruggs!!!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Guest

*Nanook of the North*ern Walmart?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


>


That's a really creepy pic if one didn't know what the subject matter was.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> That's a really creepy pic if one didn't know what the subject matter was.


And it would make another great album pic.


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> That's a really creepy pic if one didn't know what the subject matter was.


Me for example...


----------



## capnjim

back to random pics...although I am drunk and might have got this pic here to begin with...
Oh well....what can you do with a drunken idiot???


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> That's a really creepy pic if one didn't know what the subject matter was.


Telitubies dear god hated them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


Wth is this? I don't know the subject matter and this just creeps me right out!


----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> Cruggs!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


This was was just frighten hysterical! I love it! Perfect shoes for spring at the cottage!

Fashionable! Lmao


----------



## Guest

amagras said:


> Me for example...





Lola said:


> Wth is this? I don't know the subject matter and this just creeps me right out!


Gag reflexes in check?
Forewarned.


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> Gag reflexes in check?
> Forewarned.


Even knowing the subject matter is creepy


----------



## mhammer

We have black, grey, and red squirrels in our backyard and neighbourhood. While looking out the kitchen window the other day, watching several of them, it finally dawned on me that red squirrels are kind of the Joe Pesci of the squirrel universe. They're like his Goodfellas character; this little ornery explosive guy who will beat the crap out of you if he perceives you crossing him.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> We have black, grey, and red squirrels in our backyard and neighbourhood.


Same thing at my neighbours feeders.
Red showed up last spring and quickly intimidated all the others.
This past week, I watched a black one chase him.
Over the next few days, all the others started chasing Red away as well.


----------



## Lola

Look what I found! I just can't afford this expensive of a guitar. It's gorgeous and it's black. I guess I could get a bank loan. No, I can't do that, the hubby would have a melt down.

06 lp black gibson goddess electric guitar last listing | eBay


----------



## Steadfastly

This guy is something else. I can see and ski very well but I could not keep up to him on the race hill.

Mac Marcoux takes gold at para-alpine skiing world championships


----------



## Lola

No skiing for me! Beginners hill=disastrous chain of events!


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> No skiing for me! Beginners hill=disastrous chain of events!


It can be scary at first. I was very nervous at first, even though I wanted to do it so badly. Snow plowed down my first run and made it. I was addicted after that. There's nothing like the adrenaline rust of going down the hill as fast as possible. It took me about 3 seasons (I started at 35 years old) to get decent, so there is a learning curve.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> No skiing for me! Beginners hill=disastrous chain of events!


As long as you don't get your pizza and french fry mixed up, you should be fine. lol.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

I hope you're not still waiting for that guitar to be delivered today............


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Wow--January is almost over--where did the time go?


----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> Wow--January is almost over--where did the time go?


I'm quite alright with winter flying by.


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> I'm quite alright with winter flying by.


That part of things is good...


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> I'm quite alright with winter flying by.


Not me! Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow! 

I really missed shovelling. Not much of this beautiful white stuff this winter! I found something though to takes it's place and that is chopping wood! Some of the pieces require a sledge hammer. Some of it's hard wood which is harder for me to chop! It's so much fun though! I just love it! 

This summer I am buying an old fashioned push mower for the grass! I can't find any though!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> This summer I am buying an old fashioned push mower for the grass! I can't find any though!


I have one in the rafters of my garage that I don't need.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I have one in the rafters of my garage that I don't need.


Thanks! I may take you up on your offer!


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> Thanks! I may take you up on your offer!


No power or gas required?

Just blood, sweat and tears. lol


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> No power or gas required?
> 
> Just blood, sweat and tears. lol


Well, just sweat.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Cameron Monaghan....

My wife just figured out he plays both Ian Gallagher on Shameless (US) and Jerome Valeska (The Joker) on Gotham. Pretty talented guy. I bet we see more of him.


----------



## Steadfastly

This is exhilarating just watching it. I would love to ski it but not quite at those speeds.


----------



## Guitar101

Jim DaddyO said:


> Cameron Monaghan....
> 
> My wife just figured out he plays both Ian Gallagher on Shameless (US) and Jerome Valeska (The Joker) on Gotham. Pretty talented guy. I bet we see more of him.


That guy is scary good on Gotham. I see he's back this season.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## amagras

butterknucket said:


>


That's a Tone Bender


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## dcole




----------



## dcole




----------



## dcole




----------



## dcole




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Lola

I just added some vintage AC/DC pictures to my tribute wall. I have an original Brockum bubblegum card of Malcolm from 1991 playing his Gretsch Firebird. This officially now is my _woman cave! _One of my sons just got me 5 amazing tour pictures of Angus and the boys but I have no more room on my walls. I have a ceiling though. I was thinking of somehow put them on the ceiling. Do I sound obsessed? lol

My friend does a record show and I asked her to get me some stuff. She got me a vintage David Lee Roth 45 RPM record of California girls. I had to frame that too. I love my woman cave. Just relax and chill.

Tonight I happened to be at rehearsal and didn't I spy a full life sized cardboard cutout of Angus in his red velvet schoolboy uniform. I told Grant the manager that I wanted to buy it, right then and there. He wouldn't sell it. The holy graille for me! I've have wanted one of these since I saw one a while ago on a tv show.


----------



## Lola

P.S. If anyone ever sees a life size cardboard cutout of Angus pls let me know asap. I will buy it sight unseen.

P.S.S. He had on his black SG in this one. I am actually going to go on a mission now to see if I can find one. The night is young!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> P.S. If anyone ever sees a life size cardboard cutout of Angus pls let me know asap. I will buy it sight unseen.
> 
> P.S.S. He had on his black SG in this one. I am actually going to go on a mission now to see if I can find one. The night is young!


This one?
Angus Young - AC/DC Lifesize Standup Cardboard Cutouts - AllPosters.ca


----------



## Mooh




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> The night is young!


angus both is, and isn't. how about that? hahahahahaha



Mooh said:


>


panel 1 has been happening since long before trump.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> I just added some vintage AC/DC pictures to my tribute wall. I have an original Brockum bubblegum card of Malcolm from 1991 playing his Gretsch Firebird. This officially now is my _woman cave! _One of my sons just got me 5 amazing tour pictures of Angus and the boys but I have no more room on my walls. I have a ceiling though. I was thinking of somehow put them on the ceiling. Do I sound obsessed? lol
> 
> My friend does a record show and I asked her to get me some stuff. She got me a vintage David Lee Roth 45 RPM record of California girls. I had to frame that too. I love my woman cave. Just relax and chill.
> 
> Tonight I happened to be at rehearsal and didn't I spy a full life sized cardboard cutout of Angus in his red velvet schoolboy uniform. I told Grant the manager that I wanted to buy it, right then and there. He wouldn't sell it. The holy graille for me! I've have wanted one of these since I saw one a while ago on a tv show.


It's a strange feeling when stuff from the 80's and 90's is now considered vintage. MJF$#


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> This one?
> Angus Young - AC/DC Lifesize Standup Cardboard Cutouts - AllPosters.ca


Nope! His red school boy outfit with his Black SG!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Saturday night question for anyone! 

How could I attach framed pictures to my ceiling? Hook and some eyes? 

It's s plaster ceiling and I am sure this will have something to do with how they're hung!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Steadfastly

One of the pictures of the ice store we just had here in NB. At one time there were 130,000 homes and businesses without power.


----------



## Lola

It's 2:10 anyone else up? 

Can't sleep! It sucks!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Saturday night question for anyone!
> 
> How could I attach framed pictures to my ceiling? Hook and some eyes?
> 
> It's s plaster ceiling and I am sure this will have something to do with how they're hung!


Duct tape.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Wooden frames, then screw them to the ceiling through the frame.


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> Wooden frames, then screw them to the ceiling through the frame.


If they line up with the frame.
Chances are that they won't.
Do this process, then remove the screws.
You'll now have the guide holes then to slightly increase the size of the 
holes in the ceiling then install plugs for a more secure hanging.


----------



## Lola

Oh I get it. Like a drywall screw with a butterfly


----------



## cheezyridr

no

it's an anchor. you can use the plastic ones too, the pics don't have any real weight. 2 screws is enough


----------



## capnjim

I love this picture....for the all star hockey game they had a celebrity game with celebrities and ex-NHL'ers.
This is Chris Pronger crushing........wait for it.................Justin Beiber!!!!!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


>


This up there as the guy using his friend as a table for the bandsaw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Saturday night question for anyone!
> 
> How could I attach framed pictures to my ceiling? Hook and some eyes?
> 
> It's s plaster ceiling and I am sure this will have something to do with how they're hung!


I now use these. I have a heavy mirror (40lbs.) and used two anchors. It is more than enough. They are also very simple to use.

E-Z Ancor Twist-N-Lock 75 lb. Medium Duty Drywall Anchors (50-Pack)-25310 - The Home Depot


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Thanks Mr. Steadfastly for the advice and to you as well Cheezy. 

My hubby doesn't really want me to start putting pictures on the ceiling. I have come up with every argument I can think of to support my wants and needs. It might take a bit to wear him down but dammit I am doing this! My studio, my rules! lol


----------



## zontar

capnjim said:


> I love this picture....for the all star hockey game they had a celebrity game with celebrities and ex-NHL'ers.
> This is Chris Pronger crushing........wait for it.................Justin Beiber!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 56641


So I am logged into this forum & another--I look at a thread there & see this picture--then I come to this thread and the same picture with the same comment--did somebody rip it off?
No capnjim is also a member of both forums...
Nothing wrong with that--just kind of odd that I saw the picture twice in a row like that.


----------



## capnjim

zontar said:


> So I am logged into this forum & another--I look at a thread there & see this picture--then I come to this thread and the same picture with the same comment--did somebody rip it off?
> No capnjim is also a member of both forums...
> Nothing wrong with that--just kind of odd that I saw the picture twice in a row like that.


That's understandable. Bass players are easily confused.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## davetcan




----------



## High/Deaf

@davetcan Yep, they'll be a force to be reckoned with. As long as the wind isn't blowing.




Steadfastly said:


> I now use these. I have a heavy mirror (40lbs.) and used two anchors. It is more than enough. They are also very simple to use.


Dude, you've got a mirror on your ceiling. Sometimes you surprise me. I'm gonna have to start calling you Studley.


----------



## Lola

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

capnjim said:


> That's understandable. Bass players are easily confused.


Funny--except I am a guitar player who also plays bass...


----------



## amagras

So I came here to post this thinking it was funny but Dave's post beat me to it










davetcan said:


>


----------



## butterknucket

davetcan said:


>


The US is in good hands.


----------



## davetcan

butterknucket said:


> The US is in good hands.


Well it's actually California, so not _really_ the USA


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


>


This looks like something I have seen in my nightmares. That is sure scary as hell looking!

Where did you find this?


----------



## High/Deaf

amagras said:


> So I came here to post this thinking it was funny but Dave's post beat me to it


Piratesist.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> This looks like something I have seen in my nightmares. That is sure scary as hell looking!
> 
> Where did you find this?


Probably online...


(Movie version of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy--I prefer the TV series to the movie--see the video laristotle posted above)


----------



## Lola

Are there certain sections of this forum that I can't access because I am not a "gold" member? Austin Powers comes to mind. lol

I was trying to access a section that says FS.

I would like to ask anyone who uses these picks what is the difference between the Euro and Euro pick II? Is it thickness?

Sulphur sent me a variety pack and I totally forgot about them. Now that I use them and nothing else my picking is a lot cleaner and quicker. Maybe psychological. Idk

The best damned pick that I have ever used.

I have one left. I took my tin of prized picks with me to rehearsal and forgot them. I phoned down there and they were no where to be found.  Someone obviously scooped them on me. Now I have one Euro pick left or else I have to play with Tortex picks which aren't great.

I really used to love Dunlop picks but there is no comparison between the Euro and Dunlop!


----------



## Robert1950

Lola said:


> This looks like something I have seen in my nightmares. That is sure scary as hell looking! Where did you find this?


My favourite series of books ever written. The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy Trilogy in Five Parts (Yeah, I know)

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (novel) - Wikipedia

Douglas Adams, one of the funniest life forms to ever exist in time and space. (He is so British)

Douglas Adams - Wikipedia


----------



## Guest

I haven't read the book, but I certainly enjoyed the original tv series.


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly

Some super close pics of our universe showing the Cat's Paw nebula and the Lobster nebula. You can zoom in on these pics if you wish to.

The Cat’s Paw and Lobster Nebulae


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> My favourite series of books ever written. The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy Trilogy in Five Parts (Yeah, I know)
> 
> The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (novel) - Wikipedia
> 
> Douglas Adams, one of the funniest life forms to ever exist in time and space. (He is so British)
> 
> Douglas Adams - Wikipedia


I have the collection of the first four books --received as a gift.
Now I need to get the 5th part--I liked it better than the 4th book.
There was a 6th book, based on notes Douglas Adams, but he never wrote it--it was finished by a different author
Unfortunately it isn't that funny overall.
It's like the author took the notes & wrote a narrative, but forgot the quirkiness & jokes.
It also focuses more on Zaphod, when Hitchhiker's works best when it focuses on Dent, Arthur Dent...


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> I have the collection of the first four


I can loan you the next bit.
Oh, & "Long dark tea-time of the soul"
Just brilliant in my opinion.
He will be missed.



Sent from my other brain.


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> I can loan you the next bit.
> Oh, & "Long dark tea-time of the soul"
> Just brilliant in my opinion.
> He will be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


I have read it, just don't have my own copy--had it out of the library not that long ago, but I had read it when it first came out.


----------



## Lola

Day off! Yeah. What are you up to?

Listening to Ratt! Man, I love them still.

Helping a friend baking some "cookies". I haven't eaten one but I licked the cookie sheet they were on(yes I really did that!) I can't believe that just licking the friggin pan has got me in a glorious mood and now I have chores to do, all the shitty ones no one else wants to do! Ratt makes it a bit better. Just dying to play! I have to use my guitar as a reward though! Will work until 4 o'clock and then it's play time! Lol


----------



## cheezyridr

did you say *RATT*??? 
you mean, like, one of the coolest bands ever to come outta the 80's? that *RATT*? cause if so, that's all the reason i need to post the following.
just in case someone might like to see someone else make it look easy.






oh yeah, just in case some of you don't know, that's the warren dimartini sig in the video. it comes from the factory, infused with bad-ass guitar wizard powers. they rub the finish with rags soaked in warren's sweat. i'm pretty sure that's what they probably do, anyhow. maybe


----------



## zontar

Well where's that mouse trap...


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Tried to find a video for his song Martians--couldn't...
It's sort of Frankenstein Part 2


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

zontar said:


> Tried to find a video for his song Martians--couldn't...
> It's sort of Frankenstein Part 2


This is probably as close as i could find.
And yeah, part two vibe to it.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> This is probably as close as i could find.
> And yeah, part two vibe to it.


That's all I found.

I have a recording of it somewhere--or at least I used to.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


>


i saw them do that song down at the sound academy. they opened for johnny. rick derringer is a tiny little container of c-4. his playing is bad-ass, and he has more energy than a superball, 
seeing him play live gave me a whole new respect for him.


----------



## Steadfastly

Three new Ontario songs that CBC says we must hear. Must we?

3 new Ontario songs you need to hear this week


----------



## amagras

Steadfastly said:


> Three new Ontario songs that CBC says we must hear. Must we?
> 
> 3 new Ontario songs you need to hear this week


Hell no!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


What's your first? Lmao


----------



## amagras




----------



## Steadfastly

The Superbowl ads are out. This was the funniest of the bunch IMHO.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> What's your first? Lmao


----------



## 10409

probably my favourite of all time


----------



## Robert1950

Fan Animation - Here's an amateur animator who obviously did this for his own pleasure. A hell of a lot productive use of ones time than watching the Super Bowl and similar stuff. Based on the BBC Radio Program from 1978 - The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## capnjim

mike_oxbig said:


> probably my favourite of all time


I don't get it...I watched for an hour and the tree didn't fall.


----------



## Guest

Robert1950 said:


> Fan Animation


Thanks for that. I like!
Not to really critique it (I didn't read it, just watched the series), but, there was no mention of Lady Cynthia Fitzmilton.
And, the creator of this vid forgot the towels when they jumped into hyperspace.
_You always have to have your towel with you!_
Thoroughly enjoyed it. I'll have to watch the rest of his adaptions later.


----------



## Adcandour

capnjim said:


> I don't get it...I watched for an hour and the tree didn't fall.


You have to watch for about an hour and 10 minutes.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

laristotle said:


> Thanks for that. I like!
> Not to really critique it (I didn't read it, just watched the series), but, there was no mention of Lady Cynthia Fitzmilton.
> And, the creator of this vid forgot the towels when they jumped into hyperspace. _You always have to have your towel with you! _Thoroughly enjoyed it. I'll have to watch the rest of his adaptions later.


I think there were minor edits and changes between the Radio Series - 1978, the Novel - 1979 and the BBC TV series 1981. For example, the worst poetry in the Universe was written by a man in Radio series and a woman in the novel and TV series,


----------



## Guest

Robert1950 said:


> For example, the worst poetry in the Universe was written by a man in Radio series and a woman in the novel and TV series,


Paula Nancy Millstone Jennings was a poet who wrote the worst poetry in the universe.
In fact, her poetry is still considered to be the worst in the Galaxy, closely followed
by that of the Azgoths of Kria and the Vogons, in that order.

She lived at 37 Wasp Villas, Greenbridge, Essex, GB10 1LL.
Here is an excerpt of her poetry:

The dead swans lay in the stagnant pool.
They lay. They rotted. They turned
Around occasionally.
Bits of flesh dropped off them from
Time to time.
And sank into the pool's mire.
They also smelt a great deal.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Paula Nancy Millstone Jennings was a poet who wrote the worst poetry in the universe.
> In fact, her poetry is still considered to be the worst in the Galaxy, closely followed
> by that of the Azgoths of Kria and the Vogons, in that order.
> 
> She lived at 37 Wasp Villas, Greenbridge, Essex, GB10 1LL.
> Here is an excerpt of her poetry:
> 
> The dead swans lay in the stagnant pool.
> They lay. They rotted. They turned
> Around occasionally.
> Bits of flesh dropped off them from
> Time to time.
> And sank into the pool's mire.
> They also smelt a great deal.


Makes more sense than
’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves 
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe: 
All mimsy were the borogoves, 
And the mome raths outgrabe.
Now let go of your vorpal sword.


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

The initial adverse reaction to listening to Vogon Poetry for 15 seconds


----------



## Lola

Look at the amazing markings on this pup! Beautiful!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

What is his name? The Mad Killer of Gor??


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Look at the amazing markings on this pup! Beautiful!


i'm skeptical


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i'm skeptical


I have never seen anything like this before! Look though at how they appear to be even but look at how uneven they really are! Do you think that maybe they got out a marker and just coloured the brown on? Anything is possible


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


>


I don't want a pickle.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> I don't want a pickle.


You just want to ride your--you know--that motorized bicycle thing?


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Look at the amazing markings on this pup! Beautiful!



That is too perfect. It has to be a dye job.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> You just want to ride your--you know--that motorized bicycle thing?


With curves in the roads, not the straight lines they have here.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## amagras

Hamstrung said:


> View attachment 58953


At the speed they usually play their tunes, this face probably happened 150 notes after and lasted 75 more...


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## 10409




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


OMG! WTF?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


Love this! Always told that I must be team players at work! I sometimes want to tell them to shove it where the sun don't shine. Now I will recite this verbatim next time I get the spiel about be a part of "the team"!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Now I will recite this verbatim next time I get the spiel about be a part of "the team"!


----------



## Lola

Just started surfing on the Internet and I ran across this very interesting video on Vince Neil's fall from stardom and then transcend from a total physical and spiritual makeover. Just a drug addicted alcoholic. I don't know about anyone here but I for one loved Motley Crüe. It was punchy in your face rock n roll! I saw them 12 or more years ago with my oldest son at the ACC in Toronto and they were amazing! We also went to Metallica together. What an amazing way to spend time together. Mother and son bonding time.


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> Just started surfing on the Internet and I ran across this very interesting video on Vince Neil's fall from stardom and then transcend from a total physical and spiritual makeover. Just a drug addicted alcoholic. I don't know about anyone here but I for one loved Motley Crüe. It was punchy in your face rock n roll! I saw them 12 or more years ago with my oldest son at the ACC in Toronto and they were amazing! We also went to Metallica together. What an amazing way to spend time together. Mother and son bonding time.


In 198 or 1981, two members of the band came into the music store I was working at in S'toon. I can't say for sure which two, but I think it was Tommy and Vince. They wanted to hang up posters for their upcoming gig in the basement of the Centennial Auditorium. We chatted with them a bit, cool guys with stories to tell already in their careers. And being from California, well, we thought they were the shit.

We went to the show to check them out. Our impression at the time was 'the were a bit like Kiss' with the big hair and massive makeup. There were local bands that were probably as good as them. We of course didn't know this was leading edge of hair metal.


----------



## Steadfastly

Skiing is better.............because it's faster!


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket

This is probably staged but it still creeped me out when I saw it.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## High/Deaf

Robert1950 said:


>


He's wrong. I drive through it occasionally.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> This is probably staged but it still creeped me out when I saw it.


I have been watching Dan Bell's urbex videos for about 5 years. It's my secondary passion. I honestly don't think he staged this. I have watched a lot of his escapades and he has had some pretty crazy adventures. 

Bros of Decay are some of my favorite. They're in Sweden. Two brothers and they both sound like Arnold "I will be back". Just watch this video of one of their urbex adventures. Some of their finds are incredible.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

*Mom's home!!*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

What a shit sucking night. I really do mean it! Ever have a day where no matter how hard you try at something, you just plain suck?

and .................how is your day/night?

Sleep all day, work all night.
I have really had it up to here with this day. 
Sucks to be me! I am not asking for any pity votes. Lol

This is just a feel good song especially when I am currently on the Go Train! Sucks


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> He's wrong. I drive through it occasionally.


I've driven through it on the way here or there.
Had lunch there one time.


----------



## Lola

I can't figure something out.

Does anyone know anything about adcandour's mask/avatar?

Is this some evil villain that I don't anything about? The mask not him. L


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> I can't figure something out.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about adcandour's mask/avatar?
> 
> Is this some evil villain that I don't anything about? The mask not him. L


Yes, that is a Phantom of the "Operation" mask.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, that is a Phantom of the "Operation" mask.


Oh I got it! Thanks Steads! Lol


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> This is just a feel good song especially when I am currently on the Go Train! Sucks


----------



## Lola

I do like the acoustic version but I like the electric guitar version better.

I like anything acoustic! No offence to s tone that does.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I do like the acoustic version but I like the electric guitar version better.
> 
> I like anything acoustic! No offence to s tone that does.


I thought it was an interesting change of pace.

I saw Weird Al do an acoustic medley when he was in town--it was fun--he started with Eat it-played almost like the unplugged Layla--then also did I Lost on Jeopardy, I love Rocky Road & Like a Surgeon all "unplugged style"
Different show, but same medley:


----------



## Lola

Omg I just read my comment. I meant I don't like acoustic songs. I like fabulous raunchy in your face rock n' roll or metal or even EDM(sorry but my husband got me addicted to this) lol


----------



## Lola

This is such a cool image. What a great action shot!


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Omg I just read my comment. I meant I don't like acoustic songs. I like fabulous raunchy in your face rock n' roll or metal or even EDM(sorry but my husband got me addicted to this) lol


Ah, I see--I like both.
Sometimes.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=595820340550748


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Lola

I just started watching Ice Road truckers. I love those gorgeous big rigs.

I really regret not learning to drive one before my concussion.

Their jobs are so dangerous! Love Lisa.
She is such a ballsy young lady!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I just started watching Ice Road truckers. I love those gorgeous big rigs.


japan likes trucks too. although, they do it just a little....different

outrageous japanese trucks - Google Search


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> japan likes trucks too. although, they do it just a little....different
> 
> outrageous japanese trucks - Google Search


This is just really insane!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Alex

Volume 3


----------



## Lola

Who is that on the cover? It looks like Steven Segal!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Who is that on the cover? It looks like Steven Segal!


It is--he does play guitar--and owns some high priced ones--including at least one of Albert King's Flying V's...


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> It is--he does play guitar--and owns some high priced ones--including at least one of Albert King's Flying V's...


I actually googled him snd you tubed him! He's actually very good! 

I never knew he played guitar!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I actually googled him snd you tubed him! He's actually very good!
> 
> I never knew he played guitar!


Years ago he played & sang Kung Fu Fighting on SNL.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Years ago he played & sang Kung Fu Fighting on SNL.


Let's see if I can find it on YouTube.


----------



## Lola

Ca


Lola said:


> Let's see if I can find it on YouTube.


Can't find a damned thing about him!


----------



## High/Deaf

SNL is hard to find on utube. If it's up, it seems to get taken down quickly. Vimeo has some clips but you have to be a member.


----------



## Lola

Had just a blast at rehearsal tonight! 

It took me a while to get into the groove of things but towards the end I found it!

You know that moment when you feel like you are one with the song your playing?

Pure bliss and joy!


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> SNL is hard to find on utube. If it's up, it seems to get taken down quickly. Vimeo has some clips but you have to be a member.


That is true--sometimes NC posts stuff too--but it's limited.


----------



## Adcandour

The things we get up to for the sake of our children. 

Here's a behind the scenes look at our stop-motion movie magic. My son calls it "Jurassic Times".

I'm trying to keep the budget to $4 (for the software), but like most movies, I need more cash for some proper grass.


----------



## greco

@adcandour VERY COOL!!! Congrats!

Come on!...be a great Dad and go into debt to get your boy some proper grass!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Adcandour

Naughty bitch.


----------



## Guest

mud puppy. lol


----------



## dcole




----------



## dcole




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> Naughty bitch.
> 
> View attachment 63345


 Which one is the that? How could you be mad at a melt your heart face like that?


----------



## Lola

Wtf am I up at 5:56 AM THIS really sucks . Stayed up until 4 watching a mix of animal planet documentaries! Almost 2 hours of sleep Yeah! It's going to be a cranky day for me!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> Which one is the that? How could you be mad at a melt your heart face like that?


That was my Penny. And, yeah, I can't be mad at her.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Jimmy_D




----------



## Lola




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Hair off headlights on.


----------



## Lola

My youngest and I are on everyone's shit list. I used 12 gigs of data. My youngest went ballistic on it too. Streaming at the gym while working out(3 hours daily X7)

= so much grief and a total bill of $1400 for the month. My phone just has to go. I am like a junkie with it or was.

I hate technology!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> My youngest and I are on everyone's shit list. I used 12 gigs of data. My youngest went ballistic on it too. Streaming at the gym while working out(3 hours daily X7)
> 
> = so much grief and a total bill of $1400 for the month. My phone just has to go. I am like a junkie with it or was.
> 
> I hate technology!


I'm with you there. I have never owned a cell phone. I like the rates on my plan. I figure I have lived over 55 years without one. I am going to try to go the next 55 without one too.


----------



## greco

Jim DaddyO said:


> I'm with you there. I have never owned a cell phone. I like the rates on my plan. I figure I have lived over 55 years without one. I am going to try to go the next 55 without one too.


Just to piss you off, I'm going to get you one for your 110th birthday.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> My youngest and I are on everyone's shit list. I used 12 gigs of data. My youngest went ballistic on it too. Streaming at the gym while working out(3 hours daily X7)
> 
> = so much grief and a total bill of $1400 for the month. My phone just has to go. I am like a junkie with it or was.
> 
> I hate technology!


Y'all need some self control. 12 gigs?!?1?... yikes.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Hair off headlights on.


She has really big eyes.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> She has really big eyes.


Dots both of them.


----------



## Electraglide

greco said:


> Just to piss you off, I'm going to get you one for your 110th birthday.


I have a spare one....it comes in a bag and wires into your cars electric system. Has a handset too.


----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> I'm with you there. I have never owned a cell phone. I like the rates on my plan. I figure I have lived over 55 years without one. I am going to try to go the next 55 without one too.


I never wanted a phone to begin with. I got my hubby's hand me down which was cool. Then I got the 6S for Christmas. I do keep in touch with my friends that way. When I am downtown on a weekly basis at the Rehearsal factory my husband worries about me. It is a really sketchy area. Had one run in with a drug addict begging me for money. That was scary. Hubby says I need one down there just in case. I just don't want the damned thing. Since my son works IT for Rogers he gets a discount which is wonderful. We don't charge them room and board but they do help pay a percentage of the usual household bills. When he got nailed with a $1400 bill he was so calm and then the shit hit the fan. Every person for themselves. This phone has caused me nothing but grief. I wish I could just throw it over a bridge and watch it shatter into a million pieces. Need to take off all the AC/DC videos I have on it though. Most important part of the phone!


----------



## Electraglide

[QUOTE="Lola, post: 1139369, member: 134 never wanted a phone to begin with. I got my hubby's hand me down which was cool. Then I got the 6S for Christmas. I do keep in touch with my friends that way. When I am downtown on a weekly basis at the Rehearsal factory my husband worries about me. It is a really sketchy area. Had one run in with a drug addict begging me for money. That was scary. Hubby says I need one down there just in case. I just don't want the damned thing. Since my son works IT for Rogers he gets a discount which is wonderful. We don't charge them room and board but they do help pay a percentage of the usual household bills. When he got nailed with a $1400 bill he was so calm and then the shit hit the fan. Every person for themselves. This phone has caused me nothing but grief. I wish I could just throw it over a bridge and watch it shatter into a million pieces. Need to take off all the AC/DC videos I have on it though. Most important part of the phone![/QUOTE]
Using my phone as a hotspot for my tablet I might use 250 or so mb a month. 
I


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket

Stimulating discussion...

https://www.quora.com/Are-some-fart...farts-smell-more-than-regular-farts-If-so-why


----------



## Guitar101

Lola. Just turn the data feature off on your phone and use your home router, WIFI at Tim's, Via Rail, Library etc and your friends WIFI when your visiting. Does your son's gym have WIFI? If they don't, they should. Texting is free 24/7 with most phone plans so I use that when I can.


----------



## Lola

When I went to rehearsal last Friday my Spotify wouldn't work so I used You tube for various songs over the course of 3 hours. I used it at work quite a bit because the Wifi at work is crappy! I honestly don't know how I used that much data! I am usually around 4-5 gigs per month! I was just shocked! I still am


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> My youngest and I are on everyone's shit list. I used 12 gigs of data. My youngest went ballistic on it too. Streaming at the gym while working out(3 hours daily X7)
> 
> = so much grief and a total bill of $1400 for the month. My phone just has to go. I am like a junkie with it or was.
> 
> I hate technology!


Wow--we've never gone over our data on our phones--either we do less or we have a higher limit--that bill sucks--any relief for you on it?


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Wow--we've never gone over our data on our phones--either we do less or we have a higher limit--that bill sucks--any relief for you on it?


No not really. My son has all ready tried.


----------



## zontar

That sucks.

And I am up late helping out someone recovering from surgery...
But I am off Friday so I can sleep all day-and I napped after work.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Stimulating discussion...
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Are-some-fart...farts-smell-more-than-regular-farts-If-so-why


Or

Have you ever had a fart go terribly wrong?


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Or . . . Have you ever had a fart go terribly wrong?


Not that I'd want to talk about.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Or
> 
> Have you ever had a fart go terribly wrong?


At some point everyone gambles on a fart and loses.


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Not that I'd want to talk about.


My husband came for much lunch yesterday and ask me that question and I died laughing because it has happened to me before. It's reality!


----------



## High/Deaf

*The Secret Wisdom of Homer Simpson
*
"I want to share something with you - the three sentences that will get you through life.
Number one, 'cover for me.'
Number two, 'oh, good idea, boss.'
Number three, 'it was like that when I got here.'"

"Now son, you don't want to drink beer. That's for Daddies, and kids with fake IDs."

"Marge, it takes two to lie. One to lie and one to listen."

"You couldn't fool your mother on the foolingest day of your life if you had an electrified fooling machine."

"Marge, don't discourage the boy! Weaseling out of things is important to learn. It's what separates us from the animals! Except the weasel."

"Lisa, if you don't like your job you don't strike. You just go in everyday and do it really half-assed. That's the American way."

"If you really want something in life you have to work for it. Now quiet, they're about to announce the lottery numbers."

"To alcohol! The cause of - and solution to - all of life's problems!"

"Step aside everyone! Sensitive love letters are my specialty. 'Dear Baby, Welcome to Dumpsville. Population: you.'"

"Television - teacher, mother, secret lover!"

"Maybe, just once, someone will call me 'sir' without adding, 'you're making a scene.'"

"Don't let Krusty's death get you down, boy. People die all the time. Just like that. Why, you could wake up dead tomorrow. Well, good night."

"Stealing! How could you? Haven't you learned anything from that guy who gives those sermons at church? Captain whats-his-name?"

"Lisa, if the Bible has taught us nothing else - and it hasn't - it's that girls should stick to girls' sports, such as hot oil wrestling and foxy boxing and such and such."

"Son, when you participate in sporting events, it's not whether you win or lose: it's how drunk you get."

"Marge, you're as pretty as Princess Leia and as smart as Yoda."

"I saw this in a movie about a bus that had to SPEED around a city, keeping its SPEED over 50, and if its SPEED changed, it would explode! I think it was called, 'The Bus That Couldn't Slow Down'"

"We live in a society of laws. Why do you think I took you to all those Police Academy movies? For fun? Well I didn't hear anybody laughin', did you?"


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Not that I'd want to talk about.


My husband came for my lunch yesterday and ask me this question! I just about choked and laughed so much!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Lola

Wanting to learn and oldie but a memorable one. Crimson and Clover!

I am sure a lot of you know this song! It sounds fairly easy!

This song is embedded in my mind! My hubby sang this to me when we were dating. Nice to remember moments like this!

I was flipping through some vids on YouTube and saw that Joan Jett did a rendition of this! I love Joan! What a trailblazer!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


Omgosh is that you Laristotle? LMao


----------



## Lola

Hey ppl has anyone see or heard ftom JB?

I am a little concerned about him! He is a constant on this forum.

Maybe I should of pm him anyways.

It's the mom in me. Lol


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> "You couldn't fool your mother on the foolingest day of your life if you had an electrified fooling machine."


Sounds like someone has watched Blackadder...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## zontar

I don't know where I'll be tonight, but I'll always tell you where I am.


----------



## Lola

Sorry ppl no little cutsie animal picks from Pinterest! I just found out they promote wearing fur!! Crossed off my list forever


----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


>


Is that a Vargas girl.? My father you to collects tiff like tnis


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> Is that a Vargas girl.? My father you to collects tiff like tnis


Yes.

Candy-O - Wikipedia


----------



## Lola

anyone watch the Oscars last night?

What a waste of time!

I learned Johnny B Good by Judas Priest


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> anyone watch the Oscars last night?
> 
> What a waste of time!


Why would you do that to yourself. Out of bamboo?


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

That moment you are doing your laundry at you complex and you realize after you get home from work some girls underwear was still in the dryer lol . Us men don't wear them kind of things lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Well, I had a kickass day at work. I had a shit ton of paperwork to do today. I sequestered myself in the back office and listened to Johnny Winter all day long. The only problem was that I got so hyper and energetic from listening that I went home at lunch, got my runners and went speed walking and then went back to work. I know it sounds crazy but I had so much pent up energy. Opportunities like this never come along. That is, listening to music all day long. I think I will have to slack on the paperwork a bit more.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## Steadfastly

Looking for that special pet?


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Lola

Man, today was so stressful at work. I made a few(not really serious) mistakes at work in the last month or so and got blasted from HO in Mtl. This brought me back to reality. It works everytime. I know it's not Christmas but this song works so well for me when I am stressed.


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my other brain.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> Sent from my other brain.


This has been my life lately! It makes you want to tear your hair out. I can't jump through anymore hoops!


----------



## amagras

butterknucket said:


>


Don wuz here


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> Sent from my other brain.


This is why I am not a famous musician...
(Okay not really--but I have lived this at times.)


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

5 Highlights from the 2017 Birmingham Guitar Show


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## greco

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 67481


Note to Self...Do not argue with wife about ANYTHING she has or will be cooking.


----------



## greco

duplicate


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Adcandour

Heart melter

Even though she ate her third Bluetooth headset today.


----------



## cheezyridr

i did this yesterday






i slept better last night than i have in months


----------



## Lola

This is totally random, right? 

What is a radial neck joint? I can't find any info on this. My Parker has one. I need to know more about this.


----------



## Lola

I also have to bitch, whine and complain. I have put adds on Kijiji and there are so many flakes on that place. I got some replies, made some plans and then they back out at the last minute. I hate people like this. They really suck. Does anyone honor what they say they will do anymore?


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i did this yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i slept better last night than i have in months


What you played this Cheezy? I love Muddy Waters. Muddy was such an influence on Johnny Winter. You can hear in so many of his songs!


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> Heart melter
> 
> Even though she ate her third Bluetooth headset today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67569


She is absolutely gorgeous. You'll always have a beautiful blonde by your side! LOL

Can we get one of her awake please. I love, love Golden Retrievers. My son's friend just got a puppy. She is just a beautiful golden blonde color. They named her Lucy. She's at that teething stage though. There tiny teeth are like needles. She's downright adorable.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> What you played this Cheezy? I love Muddy Waters. Muddy was such an influence on Johnny Winter. You can hear in so many of his songs!



no, i mean i dusted my broom. ever read the lyrics? his g/f was a cheat so he moved out of the boarding house where he stayed, and went to another town. it was customary when you moved out of a room that you sweep it before you left. so when a bluesman says he dusted his broom, it means he moved out on his girl.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> This is totally random, right?
> 
> What is a radial neck joint? I can't find any info on this. My Parker has one. I need to know more about this.







You've probably already seen this but they talk about the neck joint a little at 5:00 They talk about a 14" radius. Hopefully, someone here can expand on this.


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous. You'll always have a beautiful blonde by your side! LOL
> 
> Can we get one of her awake please. I love, love Golden Retrievers. My son's friend just got a puppy. She is just a beautiful golden blonde color. They named her Lucy. She's at that teething stage though. There tiny teeth are like needles. She's downright adorable.


This video should do... She's happiest getting into trouble, or gazing at me while in my arms or strewn across me.


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous. You'll always have a beautiful blonde by your side! LOL
> 
> Can we get one of her awake please. I love, love Golden Retrievers. My son's friend just got a puppy. She is just a beautiful golden blonde color. They named her Lucy. She's at that teething stage though. There tiny teeth are like needles. She's downright adorable.


This video should do... She's happiest getting into trouble, or gazing at me while in my arms or strewn across me.

Edit: let me apologize in advance for my scouser wife's foul mouth....not sure what her and her scouser mother are 'on about'.


----------



## Guitar101

Here's an older pic of our 10 year old Golden with my Grand Daughter after a swim in the pond. We named her Sally (Lay Down Sally).


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> This video should do... She's happiest getting into trouble, or gazing at me while in my arms or strewn across me.
> 
> Edit: let me apologize in advance for my scouser wife's foul mouth....not sure what her and her scouser mother are 'on about'.


Is Penny daddy's girl? Look at that face, those gorgeous eyes. She looks so content!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## greco

Hamstrung said:


>


You are killin' me with this!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert1950

No words man, no words...


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


>


Where do I recognize those guys from?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> Where do I recognize those guys from?


This video was made for a website called Guitar Squid--it isn't around anymore--but the videos remain.
Guitar Squid was done by Premier Guitar--so it is possible that's where you've seen them--in videos or stories for Premier Guitar.
They also made a follow up video with more stuff...


----------



## Guest




----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


>


I didn't know this. People have been saying that prisons are multimillionaire businesses, sounds like it's true


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

*G*uess where I hid the cat?
*







*


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Kenmac

I'm not a political person but my aunt sent me this one. Just thought I'd share as I thought it was pretty amusing.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my other brain.


----------



## greco

bzrkrage said:


> Sent from my other brain.


Excellent!! Thanks!

Lots of laughs.....so real!


----------



## Mooh

bzrkrage said:


> Sent from my other brain.


Thanks for the laughs...at myself.


----------



## High/Deaf

LOL 

#4 for me. Over and over and over again. Some day, I'm going to open a drawer and find 10,000 picks. And a couple socks.


----------



## Steadfastly

Unfortunately, I can relate to a few of those. At least, now I know where all my picks have gone.

Great post!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## capnjim

bzrkrage said:


> Sent from my other brain.


Hey!! That bass solo was awesome! Dumb guitar players.


----------



## butterknucket

I can totally relate to the pick thing.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Hi!


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> Hi!



i dated her for a while. i left her cause i was tired of her always playing jerry garcia music


----------



## Steadfastly

Comedy from the 60's.


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Guest




----------



## LexxM3




----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! 
me & my buddy were talking about this song just a few days ago!!!


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> me & my buddy were talking about this song just a few days ago!!!


Cool--I like the multiple false endings, the witty lyrics and Buck Dharma' appearance (He does play the actual solo in the song)

But weird how those things happen.


----------



## High/Deaf

I believe they call that ...


----------



## bzrkrage

Seriously, "F" this daylight saving time malarkey, I'm tired.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## High/Deaf

Begs the question: Are people in Saskatchewan smarter than the rest of us?


----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> Seriously, "F" this daylight saving time malarkey, I'm tired.
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


I was watching a program the other day about this exact subject. Coincidence that you should mention this.


----------



## LanceT

High/Deaf said:


> Begs the question: Are people in Saskatchewan smarter than the rest of us?


Only for 6 months of the year tho.


----------



## Lola

No, this begs the question. Why do we have daylight savings time? Could google this but I am just too lazy.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Lola said:


> No, this begs the question. Why do we have daylight savings time? Could google this but I am just too tired.


Changed that for you


-Tapatalk


----------



## WannabeGood

High/Deaf said:


> Begs the question: Are people in Saskatchewan smarter than the rest of us?


Yes.

Regards,


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Begs the question: Are people in Saskatchewan smarter than the rest of us?


Going by my son in law....nope. Sharp as a bag of hammers is that boy.


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> Going by my son in law....nope. Sharp as a bag of hammers is that boy.


Well, he did marry your daughter, and all that that entails. And he doesn't have to change his clocks twice a year.


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> Well, he did marry your daughter, and all that that entails. And he doesn't have to change his clocks twice a year.


I can add & subtract 1 in my head...


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> I can add & subtract 1 in my head...


Sure, when you're sober!

Decades ago, I was back in SK for xmas, the night before I flew out I got fecken hammed on martoonis with a buddy. Woke up at around 5 but I never changed my watch (decades ago, remember...) and I couldn't process if it was 2 hours early than that or later than that or WTF. I may have already been late for my flight or way too early. My buddy was no help. I took a cab and enjoyed the start of a fabulous hangover for the next 2 and half hours at the airport. I thought I could add and subtract 2.


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> Sure, when you're sober!
> 
> Decades ago, I was back in SK for xmas, the night before I flew out I got fecken hammed on martoonis with a buddy. Woke up at around 5 but I never changed my watch (decades ago, remember...) and I couldn't process if it was 2 hours early than that or later than that or WTF. I may have already been late for my flight or way too early. My buddy was no help. I took a cab and enjoyed the start of a fabulous hangover for the next 2 and half hours at the airport. I thought I could add and subtract 2.


Dangers of alcohol...


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> Dangers of alcohol...


LOL

I was just glad I woke up alone and didn't have to chew my arm off. Woulda played havoc with my guitar playing.


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> I was just glad I woke up alone and didn't have to chew my arm off. Woulda played havoc with my guitar playing.


I've seen a video of a one armed guy playing some mean guitar--maybe I'll go looking for it.


----------



## zontar

Or maybe this guy who plays with his feet...


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Well, he did marry your daughter, and all that that entails. And he doesn't have to change his clocks twice a year.


Married the step daughter......before I came on the scene. She's a nice girl, but......


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## LanceT

zontar said:


> Dangers of alcohol...


Dangers of Saskatchewan...


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## cheezyridr

the obvious racial message turns me off, but i otherwise like snoop


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Adcandour

One of my mother's favourite shows. What the hell was wrong with people back then:


----------



## vadsy

adcandour said:


> One of my mother's favourite shows. What the hell was wrong with people back then:


At least the acting was top notch.


----------



## Guest

I was transferring a movie from VHS and I didn't remember this being on it.


----------



## Steadfastly

adcandour said:


> One of my mother's favourite shows. What the hell was wrong with people back then:


I forgot all about that series. My wife and I enjoyed it.


----------



## LanceT

laristotle said:


> I was transferring a movie from VHS and I didn't remember this being on it.


Ah yes the dreaded Y2K bug. The entire world was meant to come to a screeching halt.
Many of the projects I was involved in at the time noted within their specifications that all software was to be "Y2K compliant".


----------



## bzrkrage

adcandour said:


> One of my mother's favourite shows. What the hell was wrong with people back then:


Did she every work out if the Beast was a T-1000 or not & smash his CPU?


Sent from my "other" other brain.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## jb welder

adcandour said:


> One of my mother's favourite shows. What the hell was wrong with people back then:





bzrkrage said:


> Did she every work out if the Beast was a T-1000 or not & smash his CPU?


She (Sarah Connor) found out he was really Hellboy.


----------



## mhammer

My older son just told me about this video game. Brilliant idea, though he says one can only tolerate about 10-15 minutes of playing it, because it is realistically unrewarding..
Viscera Cleanup Detail - Wikipedia


----------



## zontar

If I had my way...


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

...I'd tear this building down.


----------



## Lola

Teaching someone English! What a daunting task! He us visiting from Italy trying to make up his mind if he's moving to Canada. 

The only English word he knows is "cool"! It's just hilarious listening to him speak and throw that word in! 

If he watches television as well, it will help him to understand. 

If he does move here he will enrol in a ESL class for adults!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Teaching someone English! What a daunting task! He us visiting from Italy trying to make up his mind if he's moving to Canada.
> 
> The only English word he knows is "cool"! It's just hilarious listening to him speak and throw that word in!
> 
> If he watches television as well, it will help him to understand.
> 
> If he does move here he will enrol in a ESL class for adults!



when i was a kid, there were several boys and girls from italy who i helped to learn english. it might help to try talking to them about things they enjoy.


----------



## Guest

When my wife came over from Germany at the age of ten,
she says that comic books helped her learn english.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Steadfastly

Good news if you have a cholesterol problem.

'Huge advance' in fighting world's biggest killer - BBC News


----------



## Steadfastly

CRAZY! The fastest I ever rode was around 90 mph. I couldn't even imagine doing these speeds.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

Kim Kardash-whatever?


----------



## zontar




----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> When my wife came over from Germany at the age of ten,
> she says that comic books helped her learn english.


Bing. Bam. Zorp and kablooey. 

Does she still say things like that?


----------



## Adcandour

Knock knock


----------



## keto

WHO IS THAT! GET THE HELL OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## Steadfastly

adcandour said:


> Knock knock


Honey, will you get the door, please?


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> CRAZY! The fastest I ever rode was around 90 mph. I couldn't even imagine doing these speeds.


At 120+ mph getting hit by a small bird hurts like hell.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> At 120+ mph getting hit by a small bird hurts like hell.


They dematerialize into nothing and feel no pain as I hit them.


----------



## Steadfastly

Electraglide said:


> At 120+ mph getting hit by a small bird hurts like hell.


Heck, you don't even need to be going that fast for it to hurt. I've hit hard-shelled bugs at sixty with a t'shirt on and that hurts. A bird at 120 ,[j would just about kill me!


----------



## Bubb

Electraglide said:


> At 120+ mph getting hit by a small bird hurts like hell.


A buddy of mine took a seagull to the hip at about 50-60mph.
He kept it upright luckily.
The bruise went from his armpit to his knee .


----------



## Lola

Is it snowing where you are?


----------



## Wardo

adcandour said:


> Bing. Bam. Zorp and kablooey.
> 
> Does she still say things like that?


...... lmao


----------



## Wardo

Lola said:


> Is it snowing where you are?


Nope, just dreary, wet and miserable.
Tell the prophets to pray.
And tell the bandits to run.


----------



## Lola

It's snowing big fat snowflakes. Made a snow angel. Nice to be a kid at heart for the time. Tonight I will be so happy to shovel the driveway by myself. Just me and some kick ass tunes!

The last chance to get to shovel snow and then Spring will be here so shortly.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> It's snowing big fat snowflakes. Made a snow angel. Nice to be a kid at heart for the time. Tonight I will be so happy to shovel the driveway by myself. Just me and some kick ass tunes!
> 
> The last chance to get to shovel sow and then Spring will be here so shortly.


I hate shovelling sow....


----------



## Electraglide

Bubb said:


> A buddy of mine took a seagull to the hip at about 50-60mph.
> He kept it up luckily.
> The bruise went from his armpit to his knee .


Got hit on the arm. The bruise lasted for weeks. That was with my leather on. The bird guts and blood never completely came out.


----------



## cheezyridr

i took a pigeon to the forehead once at about 70 mph. felt like a baseball. when i arrived at my destination everyone thought the blood was mine.


----------



## Steadfastly

Bubb said:


> A buddy of mine took a seagull to the hip at about 50-60mph.
> He kept it upright luckily.
> The bruise went from his armpit to his knee .


Holey, moley! That's insane. I have never heard of anything like that before. That is some bruise!


----------



## Electraglide

A friend clipped a deer on his way home. Broke the fairing on his 'Glide but he rode it home, got in his truck and went back for the deer. The deer went in the freezer and the fairing got fixed. There's been a story going around for years of 'them' finding a rider in the ditch with a Junebug drilled into his forehead.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I hate shovelling sow....


I use a snowblower....which is going into the shed and the bikes are coming out of the shop.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> There's been a story going around for years of 'them' finding a rider in the ditch with a Junebug drilled into his forehead.


When I started riding, I wore a 3/4 helmet.
A wasp flew into my helmet and was buzzing crazy by my ear.
Pulled over right away to take it off and let him fly away.
Rode straight to a bike shop and picked up a brain bucket.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> When I started riding, I wore a 3/4 helmet.
> A wasp flew into my helmet and was buzzing crazy by my ear.
> Pulled over right away to take it off and let him fly away.
> Rode straight to a bike shop and picked up a brain bucket.


Didn't need a helmet when I started riding and now I use the smallest "legal" helmet I can get away with. A DOT approved BC beanie. Had to wear a full face when I was vintage racing. Damned bee flew in one time and stung me just below my ear. When the race was over the helmet hit the ashphalt at about 80 mph.....it broke.....and I kept on riding bare headed until I got to the bar.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

My headphones have given up. I tested them to see if it was my amp at first but it wasn't. I took off the adapter and plugged it into my I phone and still no sound. That's when I realized it was my headphones. My son bought an adapter for his headset for the amp. What a big difference quality makes. I had Shure headphones and now I have PlayStation 2 headphones. They're amazing. Last night I couldn't play through the headphones so I had to play sans amp WBTW really sucks. I learned What I like about you by the Romantics and it's so much fun. It's a party song. So magical in getting people on the dance floor. I got really depressed today thinking I wouldn't be to play on my headphones. My sons room is right down below in the basement. He has to get up at 4:30 am. I have to be quiet. But now that I have an active pair of good quality headphones I am in heaven! \m/


----------



## Steadfastly

I'm not a house cat lover but these cats are my favourite and would have one in a second if it could.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> I use a snowblower....which is going into the shed and the bikes are coming out of the shop.


Um--I was having fun with a typo that mentioned shovelling _sow_

But yeah, snowblowers can be cool


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> Um--I was having fun with a typo that mentioned shovelling _sow_
> 
> But yeah, snowblowers can be cool


Hey, so are sowblowers. 

An old farm joke - like how bad it is to just get the rocks piled up and the damn cow walks away.


----------



## mhammer

__
http://instagr.am/p/BRhIgQkFjK6/


----------



## mhammer

Understanding Engineers #1
Two engineering students were biking across a university campus when one said, "Where did you get such a great bike?"
The second engineer replied, "Well, I was walking along yesterday, minding my own business, when a beautiful woman rode up on this bike, threw it to the ground, took off all her clothes and said, "Take what you want."
The first engineer nodded approvingly and said, "Good choice: The clothes probably wouldn't have fitted you anyway."

Understanding Engineers #2
To the optimist, the glass is half-full. To the pessimist, the glass is half-empty. To the engineer, the glass is twice as big as it needs to be.

Understanding Engineers #3
A priest, a doctor, and an engineer were waiting one morning for a particularly slow group of golfers.
The engineer fumed, "What's with those guys? We must have been waiting for fifteen minutes!"
The doctor chimed in, "I don't know, but I've never seen such inept golf!"
The priest said, "Here comes the greens-keeper. Let's have a word with him." He said, "Hello George, what's wrong with that group ahead of us? They're rather slow, aren't they?"
The greens-keeper replied, "Oh, yes. That's a group of blind firemen. They lost their sight saving our clubhouse from a fire last year, so we always let them play for free anytime!"
The group fell silent for a moment. The priest said, "That's so sad. I think I will say a special prayer for them tonight."
The doctor said, "Good idea. I'm going to contact my ophthalmologist colleague and see if here's anything she can do for them."
The engineer said, "Why can't they play at night?"

Understanding Engineers #4
What is the difference between mechanical engineers and civil engineers? Mechanical engineers build weapons. Civil engineers build targets.


Understanding Engineers #5
The graduate with a science degree asks, "Why does it work?"
The graduate with an engineering degree asks, "How does it work?"
The graduate with an accounting degree asks, "How much will it cost?"
The graduate with an arts degree asks, "Do you want fries with that?”

Understanding Engineers #6
Three engineering students were gathered together discussing who must have designed the human body.
One said, "It was a mechanical engineer. Just look at all the joints."
Another said, "No, it was an electrical engineer. The nervous system has many thousands of electrical connections."
The last one said, "No, actually it had to have been a civil engineer. Who else would run a toxic waste pipeline through a recreational area?"

Understanding Engineers #7
Normal people believe that if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Engineers believe that if it ain't broke, it doesn't have enough features yet.

Understanding Engineers #8
An engineer was crossing a road one day, when a frog called out to him and said, "If you kiss me, I'll turn into a beautiful princess."
He bent over, picked up the frog, and put it in his pocket.
The frog spoke up again and said, "If you kiss me, I'll turn back into a beautiful princess and stay with you for one week."
The engineer took the frog out of his pocket, smiled at it and returned it to the pocket.
The frog then cried out, "If you kiss me and turn me back into a princess, I'll stay with you for one week and do anything you want."
Again, the engineer took the frog out, smiled at it and put it back into his pocket.
Finally, the frog asked, "What is the matter? I've told you I'm a beautiful princess and that I'll stay with you for one week and do anything you want. Why won't you kiss me?"
The engineer said, "Look, I'm an engineer. I don't have time for a girlfriend, but a talking frog - now that's cool."

And Finally
Two engineers?
Two engineers were standing at the base of a flagpole, looking at its top.
A woman walked by and asked what they were doing.
"We're supposed to find the height of this flagpole," said Sven, "but we don't have a ladder."
The woman took a wrench from her purse, loosened a couple of bolts, and laid the pole down on the ground. Then she took a tape measure from her pocketbook, took a measurement, announced, "Twenty one feet, six inches," and walked away.
One engineer shook his head and laughed, "A lot of good that does us. We ask for the height and she gives us the length!"
Both of these engineers have since quit their engineering jobs and are currently serving in the United States Congress.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

Gah fark myyyeyyyzzz


----------



## Lola

I am so bored! I can't play guitar right now. I was doing something with a pointy object and cut my fretting hand's index finger. Not badly, just enough to make fretting very uncomfortable. Tried playing with a bandage and no can do. 

What do you do when you're bored out of your skull?


----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> I am so bored! I can't play guitar right now. I was doing something with a pointy object and cut my fretting hand's index finger. Not badly, just enough to make fretting very uncomfortable. Tried playing with a bandage and no can do.
> 
> What do you do when you're bored out of your skull?


Usually, my job.


----------



## mhammer

https://www.thebeaverton.com/2017/03/fred-penner-reinvents-music-joining-death-metal-band/


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> Usually, my job.


So am I when I am at work but it was 12:30 when I was whining about being bored


----------



## mhammer

So the UK government puts some informational videos up on Youtube, and finds that the suggested videos off to the right include extremist content from white supremacist groups. They had to pull their content until they and Google could figure out how to prevent government info from being a "gateway". Go figure.

Whitehall pauses YouTube ads over ‘inappropriate’ content pairings | Civil Service World


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## bolero

mhammer said:


> https://www.thebeaverton.com/2017/03/fred-penner-reinvents-music-joining-death-metal-band/


 if that is true, I am looking forward to hearing the stuff!!


----------



## cheezyridr

bolero said:


> if that is true, I am looking forward to hearing the stuff!!



wait till you hear the new version of "the cat came back"
hahahahahaha


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

mhammer said:


> https://www.thebeaverton.com/2017/03/fred-penner-reinvents-music-joining-death-metal-band/


Hell froze over nearly 20 years ago. Beelzebub is still agog......


----------



## sulphur

High/Deaf said:


> Hell froze over nearly 20 years ago. Beelzebub is still agog......


I think thay I have that on CD!


----------



## sulphur




----------



## davetcan




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> View attachment 73561


This is weird and spooky but I can't say that I don't like it!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Fred Penner sings Raise a little hell! 

Love it!


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

How this 3-year-old got stuck inside a toy claw machine


----------



## Adcandour

mhammer said:


> How this 3-year-old got stuck inside a toy claw machine


Nurture and steer? That kid needs an ass whipping.


----------



## Lola

Can't sleep! Anyone else up besides me? 

If you are, what are you doing? I am going to watch something on Netflix. Maybe that or play with my headphones on! 

Insomnia sucks!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


LOL

Grumpy does NOT like the tone of that JP-2C. I guess that's how he got his name. Probably a modeler fan........


----------



## grumpyoldman

Perhaps Grumpy does NOT like the guitar playing of James Hetfield (who, despite how he thinks, may not really be all that cool)?? Grumpy could actually have no ill will towards the JP-2C at all. Just sayin'....

In that case, I'm with Grumpy.

But, then again, I suppose I have to be, right??


John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## zontar

Riffs


----------



## High/Deaf

grumpyoldman said:


> Perhaps Grumpy does NOT like the guitar playing of James Hetfield (who, despite how he thinks, may not really be all that cool)?? Grumpy could actually have no ill will towards the JP-2C at all. Just sayin'....
> 
> In that case, I'm with Grumpy.
> 
> But, then again, I suppose I have to be, right??
> 
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


I don't like all his riffs, but sure wish I could do what he does with his right hand. OMFG!


----------



## Lola

I really like Metallica a lot!

They have written some mind numbing lyrics! If you delve into some of Hetfields lyrics they are very thought provoking! I am not one for lyrics but I like to analyze and find the meaning within their songs! You can tell that James had a really shitty childhood. Examples of his experiences are readily found in amongst his lyrics. I can relate instantly. I think that's one of the major contributing factors as to why I like them!

This song is instantly recognizable by most people. I am sure many of us can relate to this song in one way or another


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950

Even better...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Hamstrung

View attachment 74745


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

*First Quad Cork 1800*

Swiss skier claims world first quad cork 1800 - BBC News


----------



## Robert1950

World record set in Toronto for largest crowd dressed as Einstein | Toronto Star


----------



## cheezyridr

Little girl, there you are
All the lighters looking just like stars
Sing along, feel the sound
Take a ride on the hands of the crowd
Here it comes, the moment when
You know you’ll never be the same again
Power chord, see the light
You found your place in the world tonight
At the rock show
You'll be right in the front row
Heart and soul, they both know
It's where we gotta be
Yeah at the rock show
Getting high on the solo
So what if it’s crazy?
That's gonna be me
This goes out to anyone one
Who's heart beats like a kick drum
When a bitchin' riff comes
Knows the words to every line, every time
And you know you gotta go get some, get pumped
Find yourself and lose it
At the rock show


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

This one is for Robert.

THE MAD SCIENTIST You would have to be a little mad to do this!

World's first monster truck front flip - BBC News


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> Little girl, there you are
> All the lighters looking just like stars
> Sing along, feel the sound
> Take a ride on the hands of the crowd
> Here it comes, the moment when
> You know you’ll never be the same again
> Power chord, see the light
> You found your place in the world tonight
> At the rock show
> You'll be right in the front row
> Heart and soul, they both know
> It's where we gotta be
> Yeah at the rock show
> Getting high on the solo
> So what if it’s crazy?
> That's gonna be me
> This goes out to anyone one
> Who's heart beats like a kick drum
> When a bitchin' riff comes
> Knows the words to every line, every time
> And you know you gotta go get some, get pumped
> Find yourself and lose it
> At the rock show


Cheezy that was some of the best lyrics that I have ever had the pleasure of reading! I intend to copy it. Is that okay? I don't know if they are your lyrics or someone else's so that is why I am asking! So much personal meaning for me!

Yup! That's me at the rock show! Front and centre!


----------



## Lola

What a weird day! I had to google what day this was! I am scaring myself.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Cheezy that was some of the lyrics that I have ever had the pleasure of reading! I intend to copy it. Is that okay? I don't know if they are your lyrics or someone else's so that is why I am asking! So much personal meaning for me!


actually, they are lizzy hale's. thinking about it, i'm surprised you're not into this band, they're very cool. if they came out 35 years ago, they woulda been way bigger. lizzy hale may be skinny, but she can sing pretty good, has a good stage presence, and is a competent guitarist. she comes off as very...genuine/sincere. they're from york pennsylvania. you'd probably dig their album "the strange case of..." it's their best one i think, but their debut/self titled album is pretty good too.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> actually, they are lizzy hale's. thinking about it, i'm surprised you're not into this band, they're very cool. if they came out 35 years ago, they woulda been way bigger. lizzy hale may be skinny, but she can sing pretty good, has a good stage presence, and is a competent guitarist. she comes off as very...genuine/sincere. they're from york pennsylvania. you'd probably dig their album "the strange case of..." it's their best one i think, but their debut/self titled album is pretty good too.


I really like her a lot! I am going to watch on you tube for her! Thanks for the introduction


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> Little girl, there you are
> All the lighters looking just like stars
> Sing along, feel the sound
> Take a ride on the hands of the crowd
> Here it comes, the moment when
> You know you’ll never be the same again
> Power chord, see the light
> You found your place in the world tonight
> At the rock show
> You'll be right in the front row
> Heart and soul, they both know
> It's where we gotta be
> Yeah at the rock show
> Getting high on the solo
> So what if it’s crazy?
> That's gonna be me
> This goes out to anyone one
> Who's heart beats like a kick drum
> When a bitchin' riff comes
> Knows the words to every line, every time
> And you know you gotta go get some, get pumped
> Find yourself and lose it
> At the rock show


Yup! That's me at the Rock show front and centre having the best time of my life!

"When a bitchin' riff comes"


----------



## cheezyridr

i'm only going to leave this song on my channel for a couple days. i just figured if one or two of you were curious, you can hear one of our songs, we're "the rescue dogs"


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i'm only going to leave this song on my channel for a couple days. i just figured if one or two of you were curious, you can hear one of our songs, we're "the rescue dogs"


Daryl sounds amazing. What a crazy laugh! Pure raunch but I love it. 

My guitar! Thanks for the acknowledgement.

This is from your recording at the sound studio?

I can hear Cathy's back up vocals. It adds an amazing touch to the song. It sounds so full and rich.


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> i'm only going to leave this song on my channel for a couple days. i just figured if one or two of you were curious, you can hear one of our songs, we're "the rescue dogs"


You have the cutest drummer I've ever seen!

Not my kind of music, but you sound fine IMO.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Daryl sounds amazing. What a crazy laugh! Pure raunch but I love it.
> 
> My guitar! Thanks for the acknowledgement.
> 
> This is from your recording at the sound studio?
> 
> I can hear Cathy's back up vocals. It adds an amazing touch to the song. It sounds so full and rich.



actually the back up vocals are done by a world famous canadian guitarist who's name i won't mention here. i think the back ups make the song. 
your SG is the nicest one i've ever played. you should play it more often. 
darren's "vocal stylings" kinda remind me of james brown a little with the ha! and some of the other fills. don't tell him i posted it here though, he's funny about the internet. it's why i'm only leaving it up for one more day. the pics are just random cool images, and pics of guitars i've had


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> actually the back up vocals are done by a world famous canadian guitarist who's name i won't mention here. i think the back ups make the song.
> your SG is the nicest one i've ever played. you should play it more often.
> darren's "vocal stylings" kinda remind me of james brown a little with the ha! and some of the other fills. don't tell him i posted it here though, he's funny about the internet. it's why i'm only leaving it up for one more day. the pics are just random cool images, and pics of guitars i've had


Mum is the word!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Adcandour

Well, thank God Barrie has a limit to how many dogs you can buy. Meet 'Gus'. 

Now somebody shoot me.


----------



## Steadfastly

So you got another Golden?


----------



## Adcandour

Steadfastly said:


> So you got another Golden?


Well, my wife did. She's finally got over the loss of hers and won't feel as guilty for loving another. Dog love is weird.


----------



## Steadfastly

adcandour said:


> Well, my wife did. She's finally got over the loss of hers and won't feel as guilty for loving another. Dog love is weird.


Sorry to hear you lost the other one. We cried for weeks when we lost ours. They are such a beautiful dog; both in looks and temperament.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> Well, thank God Barrie has a limit to how many dogs you can buy. Meet 'Gus'.
> 
> Now somebody shoot me.
> 
> View attachment 75393


Awwww puppy breath. The sweetest smell in the world.

Gus! What a cool name. 

Where did you get him from? Just a gorgeous pup! 

Congratulations Dad. lol


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> Awwww puppy breath. The sweetest smell in the world.
> 
> Gus! What a cool name.
> 
> Where did you get him from? Just a gorgeous pup!
> 
> Congratulations Dad. lol


Thanks - the breeder is in Huntsville.


----------



## Steadfastly

Want to buy a classic car or two or 340? It comes with 5 acres of land.

For sale: 5 acres of land and over 340 vintage cars


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> Want to buy a classic car or two or 340? It comes with 5 acres of land.


That's a cool lottery dream for me. lol.
I'd take either of these two sedan deliveries.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> Want to buy a classic car or two or 340? It comes with 5 acres of land.
> 
> For sale: 5 acres of land and over 340 vintage cars


My hubby would love it. That's his idea of what heaven would be like. He loves cars, old or new, in pieces with rust etc. He's a vehicle junkie!


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> Want to buy a classic car or two or 340? It comes with 5 acres of land.
> 
> For sale: 5 acres of land and over 340 vintage cars


You get the property and the cars and trucks.....you don't get the bikes.


----------



## Steadfastly

Electraglide said:


> You get the property and the cars and trucks.....you don't get the bikes.


Aw, man! I was hoping you wouldn't see that.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> Aw, man! I was hoping you wouldn't see that.


Helps if you know the area, the place and the person. I think one of my old trucks might still be in that yard.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

One of the best....


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


funny, with the way things are supposed to be these days, they still redacted the breast feeding/nipple thing.


----------



## cheezyridr

fried pork chop
baked potato
green beans
a bag of m&ms


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## mhammer

xkcd: Security Advice


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> funny, with the way things are supposed to be these days, they still redacted the breast feeding/nipple thing.


Yet they show this commercial.


----------



## Steadfastly

*The US parrot which mimics other animals*


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Robert1950

I cut my finger and won't be able to play guitar for a couple of days.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## bzrkrage

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 78545


United: putting the "hospital" back in hospitality.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> I cut my finger and won't be able to play guitar for a couple of days.


So unfortunate! 

Can you work on setting up your guitars just to do something related and beneficial? 

Hey, I'm tryin' to help here.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## davetcan




----------



## Robert1950

The Hitman's Bodyguard red band trailer. Lots of Samuel L Jackson's favourite word. I bust a gut watching this.


----------



## High/Deaf

Robert1950 said:


> The Hitman's Bodyguard red band trailer. Lots of Samuel L Jackson's favourite word. I bust a gut watching this.


If this does half as good as Deadpool (which is now becoming a complete franchise), he may be the biggest actor in the next decade.


----------



## Robert1950

Robert1950 said:


> I cut my finger and won't be able to play guitar for a couple of days.


Giving New Skin Liquid Bandage Spray a try. Hopefully I can cut (pun intended) a day or two off the wait to play. Smells like a bucket of crazy glue though.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar

¿ʇɐɥʇ sɐʍ ʇɐɥʍ 'ǝɯ uopɹɐd​


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Robert1950 said:


> Giving New Skin Liquid Bandage Spray a try. Hopefully I can cut (pun intended) a day or two off the wait to play. Smells like a bucket of crazy glue though.


I always thought it smelled like nail polish. It stings like a bitch when you put it on.


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> I cut my finger and won't be able to play guitar for a couple of days.


Well that really sucks!


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> Giving New Skin Liquid Bandage Spray a try. Hopefully I can cut (pun intended) a day or two off the wait to play. Smells like a bucket of crazy glue though.


I tried using it on some road rash and it hurt like a son of a gun! I will never use it again! I had to get an ice pack on my leg to stop the intense pain from an application of this goop!

It's has very similar properties of Kanka! It's for any lesions in the mouth! It puts a coating over the area until it's healed! It too stings like hell!

Thank god Robert that it's only a little cut! How did you do this?


----------



## SaucyJack




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## SaucyJack

lol...


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Wardo

Life is good and bring on the summer!


----------



## zontar

*J*ust what I thought you'd say...


----------



## vadsy

hello, mystic seafoam...


----------



## zontar

Rauch auf dem Wasser


----------



## Adcandour

People who can't piss on their own, or eat on their own, or bathe on their own should be put to sleep.


----------



## High/Deaf

adcandour said:


> People who can't piss on their own, or eat on their own, or bathe on their own should be put to sleep.


What about those that can't sleep. Should they be put to sleep?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> People who can't piss on their own, or eat on their own, or bathe on their own should be put to sleep.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## dcole

butterknucket said:


>


That is friggin' nasty!


----------



## dcole

Robert1950 said:


> The Hitman's Bodyguard red band trailer. Lots of Samuel L Jackson's favourite word. I bust a gut watching this.


If this is real, I am watching it!


----------



## dcole




----------



## dcole




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


Spoken like a lawyer...


----------



## Robert1950

Nfld today.....


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Steadfastly

For more pictures of this iceberg go to.

Highway 'swarming with people' snapping pics of massive Newfoundland iceberg


----------



## mhammer

*FOLLOW THE BEAVER!*

This item was discussed on As It Happens yesterday, and posted on the CBC site. Damndest thing: Beaver herds 150 cattle, stunning Saskatchewan ranchers
From outward appearances, it seems like the cows in front were simply curious about this weird little thing that was clearly not a prairie dog, but not a recognizable predator either. You can see them come up close, and back away. The cows in back were simply following the rest of the herd, from what I can gather. But funny. It doesn't get more Canadian than a beaver herding cows on the prairie


----------



## SaucyJack




----------



## SaucyJack

I was up there for a drive on Sunday. It's a pretty big berg. It has moved offshore a bit now though.















Robert1950 said:


> Nfld today.....


----------



## High/Deaf

mhammer said:


> *FOLLOW THE BEAVER!*
> 
> This item was discussed on As It Happens yesterday, and posted on the CBC site. Damndest thing: Beaver herds 150 cattle, stunning Saskatchewan ranchers
> From outward appearances, it seems like the cows in front were simply curious about this weird little thing that was clearly not a prairie dog, but not a recognizable predator either. You can see them come up close, and back away. The cows in back were simply following the rest of the herd, from what I can gather. But funny. It doesn't get more Canadian than a beaver herding cows on the prairie


Cows are extremely stupid, but they taste good so we allow them to exist and graze on pasture land.

You don't really want smart food though, do you? It's nasty watching pigs go to slaughter - they get it. Cows? Not so much.


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> Cows are extremely stupid, but they taste good so we allow them to exist and graze on pasture land.
> 
> You don't really want smart food though, do you? It's nasty watching pigs go to slaughter - they get it. Cows? Not so much.


I'm looking forward to the end of the universe


----------



## High/Deaf

From the 54-40 show this past weekend (as Neil strapped on the 6 string banjo):


Q: What do you call the woman on the arm of a banjo player?

A: A tattoo!


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> *FOLLOW THE BEAVER!*
> 
> This item was discussed on As It Happens yesterday, and posted on the CBC site. Damndest thing: Beaver herds 150 cattle, stunning Saskatchewan ranchers
> From outward appearances, it seems like the cows in front were simply curious about this weird little thing that was clearly not a prairie dog, but not a recognizable predator either. You can see them come up close, and back away. The cows in back were simply following the rest of the herd, from what I can gather. But funny. It doesn't get more Canadian than a beaver herding cows on the prairie


I just saw that on CFTO news! Very interesting!


----------



## vokey design

So one of my friends forwarded this to me today, I can't stop laughing and watching. It's not the playing that gets me it's the furious head shaking. Lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> hello, mystic seafoam...
> 
> View attachment 79241


Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> Cows are extremely stupid, but they taste good so we allow them to exist and graze on pasture land.
> 
> You don't really want smart food though, do you? It's nasty watching pigs go to slaughter - they get it. Cows? Not so much.


Pigs are extremely smart but I really love cows especially Holstein cows! I always wanted one for a pet! I need a hobby farm to house all the critters that I want!


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> Pigs are extremely smart but I really love cows especially Holstein cows! I always wanted one for a pet! I need a hobby farm to house all the critters that I want!


At a young age, we were encouraged not to name calves. You never knew which ones were going to be sent to slaughter and which ones were going to be butchered locally for our own consumption. Knowing 'who' was on your dinner plate could possibly lead to uncomfortable jokes.


----------



## mhammer

High/Deaf said:


> At a young age, we were encouraged not to name calves. You never knew which ones were going to be sent to slaughter and which ones were going to be butchered locally for our own consumption. Knowing 'who' was on your dinner plate could possibly lead to uncomfortable jokes.


When I first started working in a neuroscience lab, I named all the rats after famous-but-obscure poliltical, artistic, and scientific figures. That was great...until I had to cut their little heads off and remove their brains. I switched to numbering them after that. You can't work with a named animal every day for a month and then kill and pickle him. I still miss little Ferrucio and Gagarin


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> I switched to numbering them after that.


7 of 9 must have been tough too.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> At a young age, we were encouraged not to name calves. You never knew which ones were going to be sent to slaughter and which ones were going to be butchered locally for our own consumption. Knowing 'who' was on your dinner plate could possibly lead to uncomfortable jokes.


Oh ya I know that scenario! One of my husband's friends has a farm right out in the boonies! They have Black angus cows! They are really beautiful with that gorgeous black furry skin! I always take them apples or carrots. I swear to god there are two of them that react to my voice. They each know that I am there treat lady! We go to this farm quite often! Through consistent repetitions I really think they know me! The rest of the cows just stand there staring and chewing their cud. 

They have chickens as well! Now this animal is dumb. They're totally stupid! They're slaughter them and butcher them right there, clean them and then freeze them!

When we go there they joke about! Our host will ask his wife if she made the mistake of naming one them and making it into a pet.

I love going to that place! Their son plays bass in the barn and can play as loud as he wants! The nearest neighbor is two miles away in the valley. Living in the valley I guess would be like having insulation around as well! I am taking my guitar and amp the next time. I can hardly wait! As loud as I want! I love it!


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> 7 of 9 must have been tough too.


And 6 of 9 from Tripping the Rift.


----------



## Wardo

Lola said:


> They have chickens as well! Now this animal is dumb. They're totally stupid!


In one sense chickens are highly evolved because they are actually plants which developed a means of locomotion to evade predators - whether it was a good move or not is arguable but you gotta cut em some slack for at least trying something unusual rather than remaining stuck in the ground waiting to get their heads chewed off.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> I swear to god there are two of them that react to my voice. They each know that I am there treat lady! We go to this farm quite often! Through consistent repetitions I really think they know me! The rest of the cows just stand there staring and chewing their cud.


The Pavlovian response is a wonderful thing - food is an amazing motivator. It seems to motivate even the lowest forms of life. I worked at a construction site briefly and saw, when the chow truck showed up and honked it's horn, all those union workers turn in unison and march orderly to it, with only a slight amount of drool coming from their mouths. I figure if they could be trained to do something that coordinated and repetitive, dogs and cows should be easy.

Chickens, yea, there's another brain trust. Again, stoopid food is a good thing. Maybe that's why, with the exception of bacon, I don't really like pork much.


----------



## cheezyridr

speaking of chickens

Mike the Headless Chicken - Wikipedia


----------



## Adcandour

And now I know way too much about that headless chicken.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> speaking of chickens
> 
> Mike the Headless Chicken - Wikipedia


I heard about Mike! A hoax or reality? We'll never know! Interesting to say the least.


----------



## cheezyridr

speaking of chickens


Lola said:


> I heard about Mike! A hoax or reality? We'll never know! Interesting to say the least.


of course we know. 
mike was 100% reality. 
he was verified by the university of utah, it's established fact. it says it right in the first 2 sentences of the wiki page. 
he was also on the cover of time magazine.
it was no hoax


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> speaking of chickens
> 
> 
> of course we know.
> mike was 100% reality.
> he was verified by the university of utah, it's established fact. it says it right in the first 2 sentences of the wiki page.
> he was also on the cover of time magazine.
> it was no hoax


And......now I know! I didn't read the wiki page


----------



## Lola

Omg I just woke up in a cold sweat! I dreamt that someone stole my Parker guitar!

I was a the rehearsal factory and had to leave the room for a minute, I came back to the room to find my Parker missing! I walked into the studio next to me and a woman had my beloved Parker and was playing it.

I went bat shit crazy on her and I remember vividly threatening to kill her! I picked her up by her shirt collar and brought her within two inches of my face and started screaming at her.

When I got my Parker back it had been replaced by a P-44 instead of it being a Nitefly! 
My dream ended there!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Omg I just woke up in a cold sweat! I dreamt that someone stole my Parker guitar!
> 
> I was a the rehearsal factory and had to leave the room for a minute, I came back to the room to find my Parker missing! I walked into the studio next to me and a woman had my beloved Parker and was playing it.
> 
> I went bat shit crazy on her and I remember vividly threatening to kill her! I picked her up by her shirt collar and brought her within two inches of my face and started screaming at her.
> 
> When I got my Parker back it had been replaced by a P-44 instead of it being a Nitefly!
> My dream ended there!


To a guitar player, to which you are now, it's more like a nightmare than a dream. On the other hand, keep an eye on your Parker next time your at the rehearsal factory, maybe your psychic.


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## leftysg

Why do I really need to know the benefits of the Darlington nuclear plant upgrade here in Ontario. I'm already thrilled with all those non turning windmills I drive by regularly.


----------



## Wardo

Lola said:


> Omg I just woke up in a cold sweat! I dreamt that someone stole my Parker guitar!


I got an Ovation acoustic guitar in about 1974 and used to once in awhile but not often have this dream where I'd get home from a jam and open the case to find that someone had switched out my guitar for a messed up piece of garbage. Many years later I was living in the grad rez at Queen's for 3 years and had the Ovation with me. The rooms are big and comfortable but the building is old and the heating dry. So I come back from the bars one night in the winter slightly hammered at about 3 a.m. and pull out my guitar - I didn't notice right away but the bridge had lifted since I'd played it earlier that day. Went to hit a chord and the strings were totally loose and it felt weird because of the lifted bridge. Panic! - and major flashback THIS ISN'T MY GUITAR !!!....lol

Anyway, it was repaired under the lifetime warranty and you can't tell that it lifted.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> I'm looking forward to the end of the universe


Just as an extra piece of trivia--he dish of the day was played by Peter Davison the 5th Doctor on Doctor Who.
His wife at the time was Sandra Dickinson, who played Trillian in the TV version.


----------



## Lola

Hamstrung said:


>


I couldn't believe yesterday! The smell of pot was in the air! People just flipping the bird to the man. 

I got creative and made some chocolate truffles with my butter! They look absolutely delectable!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## sulphur




----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Omg I just woke up in a cold sweat! I dreamt that someone stole my Parker guitar!
> 
> I was a the rehearsal factory and had to leave the room for a minute, I came back to the room to find my Parker missing! I walked into the studio next to me and a woman had my beloved Parker and was playing it.
> 
> I went bat shit crazy on her and I remember vividly threatening to kill her! I picked her up by her shirt collar and brought her within two inches of my face and started screaming at her.
> 
> *When I got my Parker back it had been replaced by a P-44 instead of it being a Nitefly*!
> My dream ended there!


Hey! Them's fightin' words! I _like_ my P-44. Of course I say that never having hoisted a Nitefly.


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> Hey! Them's fightin' words! I _like_ my P-44. Of course I say that never having hoisted a Nitefly.



This is the story! One of my teachers had a Nite Fly. I loved it the minute I picked it up and played it! He let me take it home for the weekend! That sealed the deal. I just had to have a guitar like his. I found one on Kijiji. 

This guitar is a part of my soul! I love it that much. So now you see why a P 44 wouldn't cut it.


----------



## Steadfastly

This is called Wave Rock found in Australia. Marvellous! 












Experience Wave Rock and Hippos Yawn


----------



## Lola

Anyone for a afternoon siesta? I never sleep during the day but today I did. Work is such a physical kill joy and will continue to be. 

Just waking up!


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Steadfastly

Do you remember these?


----------



## Lola

So like, what's happening with everyone on a Saturday night?

I have been practicing and having so much damned fun. I am safely locked away in my little studio since 6 just playing. Everyone is pissed off at each other so it's every person for themselves. Everyone is in a different room watching TV while I play hermit. It's great, I love it. No one is bugging me. Ate a cookie BTW. Having some kind of fun.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> So like, what's happening with everyone on a Saturday night?
> 
> I have been practicing and having so much damned fun. I am safely locked away in my little studio since 6 just playing. Everyone is pissed off at each other so it's every person for themselves. Everyone is in a different room watching TV while I play hermit. It's great, I love it. No one is bugging me. Ate a cookie BTW. Having some kind of fun.


Doing SFA. Spent the day with the girlfriends. I suppose I should clean the house soon. If it doesn't snow tomorrow I'll take the bike out.....maybesee what the adoptive is doing.


----------



## zontar

Spent a fun, enjoyable evening with friends & am now winding down at home with some music before I go to bed...


----------



## Lola

I woke to a bag of Oreos, empty banana skin and a jar of peanut butter and half eaten bag of veggie sticks! I don't recall even getting up and getting these food items! 

I have entered the Twilight Zone! Lol


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> So like, what's happening with everyone on a Saturday night?
> 
> I have been practicing and having so much damned fun. I am safely locked away in my little studio since 6 just playing. Everyone is pissed off at each other so it's every person for themselves. Everyone is in a different room watching TV while I play hermit. It's great, I love it. No one is bugging me. Ate a cookie BTW. Having some kind of fun.


Last gig with a band I've been in on and off for (I'm told) 16+ years. I handed in my notice a month or so ago and the band leader decided to fold the band for good rather than hire a new guitar player. Various friends and former band mates joined us on stage for a few songs, and it got a little emotional for some folks, fans too. It was a nice evening, but I am *SO* done with it. (My other band has already played its last show, so that leaves me with 2 very occasional duos.) Hopefully now I can refocus on my music instruction business and new method book (in process), and a couple of recording projects.

That was my Saturday night.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

Mooh said:


> Last gig with a band I've been in on and off for (I'm told) 16+ years. I handed in my notice a month or so ago and the band leader decided to fold the band for good rather than hire a new guitar player. Various friends and former band mates joined us on stage for a few songs, and it got a little emotional for some folks, fans too. It was a nice evening, but I am *SO* done with it. (My other band has already played its last show, so that leaves me with 2 very occasional duos.) Hopefully now I can refocus on my music instruction business and new method book (in process), and a couple of recording projects.
> 
> That was my Saturday night.


Sounds like a nice way to wrap it up. Hope your next phase is enjoyable - I'm sure you'll still be teaching.

Bands are funny things. When I'm not in one, I want to be in one. When I'm in it, I wonder why I wanted to be in it. 

I know I far prefer being in someone else's band than running my own. I can't take other people's drama anymore.


----------



## Mooh

High/Deaf said:


> I know I far prefer being in someone else's band than running my own. I can't take other people's drama anymore.


Same here, my ability to tolerate drama gets worse with every band. When there's no drama, there will still be lots of small issues that I'd rather not deal with anymore.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> This is the story! One of my teachers had a Nite Fly. I loved it the minute I picked it up and played it! He let me take it home for the weekend! That sealed the deal. I just had to have a guitar like his. I found one on Kijiji.
> 
> This guitar is a part of my soul! I love it that much. So now you see why a P 44 wouldn't cut it.


Sure, but try tenderizing a steak with Nitefly. Pound it with a P-44 and you've got schnitzel, baby!


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> Sounds like a nice way to wrap it up. Hope your next phase is enjoyable - I'm sure you'll still be teaching.
> 
> Bands are funny things. When I'm not in one, I want to be in one. When I'm in it, I wonder why I wanted to be in it.
> 
> I know I far prefer being in someone else's band than running my own. I can't take other people's drama anymore.


Some should be given awards for the best dramatic acting ever. The drama, the shit, the lies and the absolute nonsense are enough to make a grown woman cry. I keep going though. There are those times when everyone is in sync and the angels have sang and that's what keeps me doing this. 

There was really only drama with the last singer and the other female singer from last summer. She was such a two faced conniving B and loved to butt heads with everyone. She would stop practice and have a hissy fit out in the hallway if she didn't like something. OMG. Just too much to deal with.

I personally find guys are far easier to deal with. Doesn't mean they're perfect but hardly any drama. I much prefer to be in the company of the male gender!


----------



## Steadfastly

I can't believe the speeds! It's sure a whole lot faster than the one I had when I was a kid.


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> I can't believe the speeds! It's sure a whole lot faster than the one I had when I was a kid.


Sheet Mon!
How can one keep an eye on their car!
Imagine if there was a cat there?


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> How can one keep an eye on their car!
> Imagine if there was a cat there?


I don't know how they can keep an eye on their car either. I guess it is experience. 
The cat would go nuts!

These look like more fun, though.


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> I can't believe the speeds! It's sure a whole lot faster than the one I had when I was a kid.


That almost looks like flashing lights, not cars...


----------



## Steadfastly

Wolves have always been amazing to me. This is something I have never seen before.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> Wolves have always been amazing to me. This is something I have never seen before.


Now that's a great start for a Monday!

That was incredible!


----------



## Lola

So I am going to go rock climbing at Joe Rockhead's downtown TO this week!

I am sore from just doing yard work ! Lol


Under worked and out of shape!


----------



## butterknucket

Steadfastly said:


> I can't believe the speeds! It's sure a whole lot faster than the one I had when I was a kid.


That gave me a seizure.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 81921


that photo is very old. the cats are photoshopped in, they aren't in the original. iirc, the photo is from a clutch show in baltimore. i first saw it in the late 90's on a message board for clutch. it was part of a series of jokes called "karate chop johnson". there is no way i could explain what that is, but it was really funny.


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> there is no way i could explain what that is, but it was really funny.


Neither can I, but yes, I think it's funny too.


----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


> That gave me a seizure.


Hey, Butter, I'm so sorry. Should I call 911?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Steadfastly said:


> I can't believe the speeds! It's sure a whole lot faster than the one I had when I was a kid.


Can you still get them the were cool 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

How can u even enjoy that? You can't even see the damned things!


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> that photo is very old. the cats are photoshopped in, they aren't in the original. iirc, the photo is from a clutch show in baltimore. i first saw it in the late 90's on a message board for clutch. it was part of a series of jokes called "karate chop johnson". there is no way i could explain what that is, but it was really funny.


I remember that picture being all over discussion boards back in the early 2000's, minus the cats of course.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> How can u even enjoy that? You can't even see the damned things!


That's what Laristotle said. Apparently the owners can but it must be a learned thing because I saw (or didn't see) the same thing you did.


----------



## Steadfastly

silvertonebetty said:


> Can you still get them the were cool
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I would think if you had the money, they could get them across the bridge to you.


----------



## Steadfastly

A little mud?

Nordstrom Charging $425 for Fake-Mud Jeans


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> A little mud?
> 
> Nordstrom Charging $425 for Fake-Mud Jeans


Wow! I like how they took the words right out of AC/DC's mouth.


----------



## Lola




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Neither can I, but yes, I think it's funny too.



you know about karate chop johnson? you must have hung out on the pro rock boards too! who were you there?


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> you know about karate chop johnson? you must have hung out on the pro rock boards too! who were you there?


Tell us about karate chop Johnson pls Uncle Cheezy. lol


----------



## zontar

Forgot to add a song to my phone's playlist--well I can go back & do it


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Forgot to add a song to my phone's playlist--well I can go back & do it


Are you using Spotify?


----------



## Lola

I still have my Cherry bomb mustang! Don't know where it is in this house! Gawd it could be anywhere!

I was 13 when I got it! That was 39 years ago! That went by in the blink of an eye!


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> you know about karate chop johnson?


never heard of him.
I'm more of a Kabong! type fan.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Tell us about karate chop Johnson pls Uncle Cheezy. lol


karate chop johnson was kind of a meme before they were called that, at a place prorock.com. it was a message board for the band clutch. basically, it was this guy with a red hoodie pulled over his head doing this over-the-top karate stance that was photo shopped into all these pics with hilarious result. there is no way to describe it in a way that would do it justice. the guy who was doing it had a real talent for picking just the right picture to put it in. the board was completely unmoderated, and was very chaotic. i had great fun there for several years, but eventually things went too far and i split. threads actually about the band were rare, except for when there was a show. the stunts they used to pull started out as great fun. nearly everyone had several screen names with entire personalities. there might have been 25 regular posters on the board, but with all those characters it looked like there were tons of people there.


----------



## Lola

So ppl, name some other *good* guitar forums. I tried Guitar Noise. The activity on there sucks. There is none!


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> So ppl, name some other *good* guitar forums. I tried Guitar Noise. The activity on there sucks. There is none!


The Gear Page


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> So ppl, name some other *good* guitar forums.


None better than here that I know of.


----------



## capnjim

vadsy said:


> The Gear Page


As long as you don't say anything even slightly controversial. I've been kicked off of there three times!!


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> So ppl, name some other *good* guitar forums. I tried Guitar Noise. The activity on there sucks. There is none!


The Acoustic Guitar Forum is one I frequent and there is lots of traffic but if I remember clearly, that is not your cup of tea.


----------



## vadsy

capnjim said:


> As long as you don't say anything even slightly controversial. I've been kicked off of there three times!!


Surprisingly I haven't had that problem. It's a great forum for gear and it isn't bad at all for pub randomness.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> The Acoustic Guitar Forum is one I frequent and there is lots of traffic but if I remember clearly, that is not your cup of tea.


It's not my cuppa but I am sure I could learn a lot!

I don't really need to look any further than here actually! This is a bad ass guitar forum! Everyone is civil and quite respectful! This place is very colourful. It's always interesting! I have never ever been bored. I liken it to a neighborhood!(full of cool dudes)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

Just stop and smell the flowers.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Mooh

capnjim said:


> As long as you don't say anything even slightly controversial. I've been kicked off of there three times!!


Only twice for me I think, plus a couple of veiled threats. I'm currently not on it and I don't miss it.

There's the Telecaster forum, acoustic guitar forum...


----------



## cheezyridr

well, it depends what you are after. this one is certainly cream of the crop, but i also hang out here Gibson Guitar Board and here Guitar Forums

both move very slowly, and have their quirks.

i like hanging out at tgp too, because it's such a zoo. they keep throwing me outta there, i'm over due to be re incarnated there again.


----------



## cheezyridr

capnjim said:


> As long as you don't say anything even slightly controversial. I've been kicked off of there three times!!



pfftt!!! that's nothing, i've been thrown out more than twice that. my lack of caps and punctuation give me away, and the same asshole points me out every time


----------



## Guest

must be this guy


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## silvertonebetty

Steadfastly said:


> Just stop and smell the flowers.


Aww pretty trigger

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

What's with the Rorschach on it's head?
I think it looks like 2 nuns curling.....


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Are you using Spotify?


No--never tried it--but I know people who use the free version & those that use a paid version


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> never heard of him.
> I'm more of a Kabong! type fan.
> 
> View attachment 82401


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> No--never tried it--but I know people who use the free version & those that use a paid version


I love it! I think I am going to go premium! If I buy 7-10 different songs per month then the $9.99 I spend on Spotify will be paid for!


----------



## Chitmo

Steadfastly said:


> Just stop and smell the flowers.


----------



## cheezyridr

Robert1950 said:


>


hahahahah i saw that pic before the caption and thought "oh look, queen street east"


----------



## Robert1950

For the Lady looking for an easy workout routine....


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

i just cooked beef tenderloin medallion wrapped in bacon, with baked potatoes and corn, with a zepole for dessert. soon, a bowl of brain salad will complete one fiiiiiine evening meal


----------



## Lola

Sitting at a cafe drinking coffee right now with my hubby watching the world go by!


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> For the Lady looking for an easy workout routine....


Her form really sucks! She would benefit a way more if her weight lifting exercises were performed correctly! What a stupid way to hurt yourself!


----------



## Robert1950

Lola said:


> Her form really sucks! She would benefit a way more if her weight lifting exercises were performed correctly! What a stupid way to hurt yourself!


She is supervised by one to one trainers/instructors hired by Lucasfilm/Disney too.


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> She is supervised by one to one trainers/instructors hired by Lucasfilm/Disney too.


I don't care who her trainers are. Her form just sucks!


----------



## geetaruke

High pitched voice Barney Rubble was really annoying. Hot azz wife though.


----------



## Guest

geetaruke said:


> Hot azz wife though.


----------



## geetaruke

Bugs Bunny is clearly a male and a far cry from Betty Rubble. I was not fooled.


----------



## Guest




----------



## geetaruke

laristotle said:


> View attachment 83361


Homina homina homina


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Robert1950

Lola said:


> I don't care who her trainers are. Her form just sucks!


The someone should tell her.


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> The someone should tell her.


Her trainer should be the one correcting her! I can see she is setting herself up for potential serious injury in regards to her weight lifting form! It's horrendous!


----------



## Adcandour

Jack Graves seems like a pretty legit trainer. However, Disney seems like a company that does things half-assed.


----------



## Jamdog

Lola said:


> Her trainer should be the one correcting her! I can see she is setting herself up for potential serious injury in regards to her weight lifting form! It's horrendous!


There's at least 3 exercises that will lead to lower back injuries

I stopped paying attention beyond that


----------



## Lola

Hey jamdog where have you been? I haven't seen you around!


----------



## cheezyridr

ugh!!!!!! vadsy you just had to go there with betty! worst sacrilege in hollywood history


----------



## cheezyridr

i had a meatball sammich for lunch. 
now every time i fart it smells like meatballs.


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> i had a meatball sammich for lunch.
> now every time i fart it smells like meatballs.


Beans for supper?


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> ugh!!!!!! vadsy you just had to go there with betty! worst sacrilege in hollywood history


Agreed, full disaster casting.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Jamdog

Lola said:


> Hey jamdog where have you been? I haven't seen you around!


Yeah I spent some time in Scandinavia. Long workday in the field leads to less guitar and less forums. 

And I lost my calluses, lol.


----------



## Lola

Okay thx for the reply! 

......and now we know,


----------



## silvertonebetty

went for a walk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LexxM3




----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> went for a walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is just beautiful. It's stunning!


----------



## Lola

This is what I did tonight!

My Hercules triple guitar stand needed some TLC tonight. All the foam on the foam rollers is in the process of disintegrating. I went to the Dollar Store and bought some of the mini sponge rollers. There is a plastic dowel in the center of it and I thought I could just slide it out. I literally had to peel the sponge off the roller. I split the roller on one side and made a minor adjustment. And it worked like a charm. For $3.33. You can't beat that.


----------



## zontar

Spent part of the day in Lethbridge


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

So damned funny!~


----------



## Lola

delete


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> Spent part of the day in Lethbridge


We used to refer to that as LA.



Lethbridge, Alberta.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


hahahahaha i sooooo remember watching that on tv back in the day


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> hahahahaha i sooooo remember watching that on tv back in the day


I don't think that I missed an episode.
One of my favourite characters was the chicken lady.
My wife hated her.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Ricktoberfest

zontar said:


> Spent part of the day in Lethbridge


So sorry for you. ☹


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> I don't think that I missed an episode.
> One of my favourite characters was the chicken lady.
> My wife hated her.


The Chicken Lady riding the horsie in the mall was classic.


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> The Chicken Lady riding the horsie in the mall was classic.


And the strip club with rooster boy.


----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


>


I am not an expert on marriages but I'm thinking if you're married, you're in big trouble if your wife sees this.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I don't think that I missed an episode.
> One of my favourite characters was the chicken lady.
> My wife hated her.


OMG that is one of my favorite episodes!

I don't think that Kids in the Hall got the recognition it deserved.


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


>


Ren and Stimpy. So bizarre but very enjoyable!


----------



## cheezyridr

Robert1950 said:


>


a true master of the ren & stimpy chord. you first hear it around 52 seconds


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Spent part of the day in Lethbridge


That's almost as bad as edmonton.


----------



## zontar

Ricktoberfest said:


> So sorry for you. ☹
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Electraglide said:


> That's almost as bad as edmonton.


almost?
I saw some people I haven't seen in too long--so it was okay


----------



## zontar




----------



## Bubb

Lola said:


> This is what I did tonight!
> 
> My Hercules triple guitar stand needed some TLC tonight. All the foam on the foam rollers is in the process of disintegrating. I went to the Dollar Store and bought some of the mini sponge rollers. There is a plastic dowel in the center of it and I thought I could just slide it out. I literally had to peel the sponge off the roller. I split the roller on one side and made a minor adjustment. And it worked like a charm. For $3.33. You can't beat that.


Careful with that,your SG has a nitro finish....see this thread Stands for Nitro-finished guitars


----------



## silvertonebetty

Some one backed up into a carrier truck today at work . The bumper really took its toll on the car . The truck was fine tho










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

Whoa baby!


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Whoa baby!
> 
> View attachment 84417


I need a suit like that.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Whoa baby!
> 
> View attachment 84417



here's a little piece of trivia for you to bridge the beverly hillbillies, and shredding on a guitar:

remember elly may? 









well, for some reason the folks who produced the show decided that the viewers needed reminding that elly may is the innocent hottie of the show, so they came up with "elly may's theme" to be played when she entered a scene. listen to it in it's entirety below. yngwie is bad-ass, but perry botkin, who wrote/played that would kick his ass all day long, from all the way back in the 1963


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> Spent part of the day in Lethbridge


So which part was it?
"The Good, the Bad & the Ugly"?






Sent from my other brain.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

It never gets old....


----------



## LexxM3

butterknucket said:


> It never gets old....


"Hm" is right. That's so ... scientific-y.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

bzrkrage said:


> So which part was it?
> "The Good, the Bad & the Ugly"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.



if you like that song, hear it done, with style:


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> So which part was it?
> "The Good, the Bad & the Ugly"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Well if you must know it was last afternoon to late evening...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


That was weird!


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> That was weird!


No, it was *random!*


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> No, it was *random!*


*Absolutely! *Lol


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

Phil's always entertaining to watch.
Tnx for posting.


----------



## Guest

May the Fourth Be With You.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> Phil's always entertaining to watch.
> Tnx for posting.


Sometimes over the top--but in a good way--I was at a clinic/appearance he did--and he brought along the Drills for a mini concert--and to demonstrate stuff along the way.
Very cool evening.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

You've got to hand it to this woman. She is doing an admirable job.


----------



## zontar

If the mood hits me I may just boldly go...


----------



## Lola

It's 6:30 am, day off, sitting here eating a bag of Miss Vickies salt and vinegar chips and drinking a Tim Hortons coffee from yesterday! I feel like I should have s hangover. 

Have I entered the Twilight zone?

I am sitting here trying to figure out a Rubic's cube!

I keep telling myself to go back to bed!

(A) should I go back to sleep

(B) finish the chips a coffee then sleep

(C) get up and play for a bit

(D) or, all of the above

Cuz sure as shit I can't figure out this stupid cube!


----------



## Lola

Has anyone ever seen this movie about s reclusive musician, Whale music.? Excellent


----------



## Lola

Did you know that Angus Young is only 5' 1" tall?

I didn't know this!
What miniature power house


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> It's 6:30 am, day off, sitting here eating a bag of Miss Vickies salt and vinegar chips and drinking a Tim Hortons coffee from yesterday! I feel like I should have s hangover.
> 
> Have I entered the Twilight zone?
> 
> I am sitting here trying to figure out a Rubic's cube!
> 
> I keep telling myself to go back to bed!
> 
> (A) should I go back to sleep
> 
> (B) finish the chips a coffee then sleep
> 
> (C) get up and play for a bit
> 
> (D) or, all of the above
> 
> Cuz sure as shit I can't figure out this stupid cube!


If you've been up all night on a meth binge then you should put down the cube, coffee and chips and go to bed.

If not, carry on.


----------



## Adcandour

First, we gotta put together a comprehensive business plan...










(I'm the shadow in the white truck...first time in a decade I've actually been stopped long enough to take the photo)


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

Lola said:


> Has anyone ever seen this movie about s reclusive musician, Whale music.? Excellent


Canadian film starting late Canadian actor Maury Chaykin. Character was inspired by Brian Wilson. Saw it about 20 years ago.


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> Canadian film starting late Canadian actor Maury Chaykin. Character was inspired by Brian Wilson. Saw it about 20 years ago.


Did you like it Robert? Was it a fairly accurate portrayal in your opinion?


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Did you know that Angus Young is only 5' 1" tall?
> 
> I didn't know this!
> What miniature power house


Well he might be shorter now--we do tend to shrink as we age.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> First, we gotta put together a comprehensive business plan...
> 
> View attachment 85393
> 
> 
> (I'm the shadow in the white truck...first time in a decade I've actually been stopped long enough to take the photo)


Nobody likes a dirty beaver.


----------



## greco

Player99 said:


> Nobody likes a dirty beaver.


----------



## jb welder

Lola said:


> Has anyone ever seen this movie about s reclusive musician, Whale music.? Excellent


The Beast needs more torque.


----------



## Adcandour

greco said:


>


I can honestly say that there's been times where I'd rather have buried my face into that.

(Sorry Dave)


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> I can honestly say that there's been times where I'd rather have buried my face into that.
> 
> (Sorry Dave)


Ugh...


----------



## zontar

And Now for something completely different...


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


that's taking GMOs a little too far


----------



## Lola

Glad to be a vegetarian.

Nothing against meat eaters!

Live the life you want to!


----------



## Guest

sorry, can't resist


----------



## cheezyridr

i know i had a good saturday night, because i woke up this morning with an M&M stuck to my neck.


----------



## amagras

I'm nobody


----------



## jb welder

amagras said:


> I'm nobody


Do you know William Blake?


----------



## amagras

jb welder said:


> Do you know William Blake?


He was a friend of mine


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Do you know William Blake?










Who?


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


>


----------



## Lola

Power to the Pizza! 

I have had many a pizzas in my life.


----------



## Guest

I have too .. and still do .. and will.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Can you guess where this is? Of course you can!


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

amagras said:


> He was a friend of mine


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i know i had a good saturday night, because i woke up this morning with an M&M stuck to my neck.


That's too funny!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Should invest in a actual camera
















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> Should invest in a actual camera


why bother? those pics look alright


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> That's too funny!


What happened to the rest of the bag? Lmao


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Should invest in a actual camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Don't waste your money! Those are great pics! Go spend your surplus cash on guitar shit!


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i know i had a good saturday night, because i woke up this morning with an M&M stuck to my neck.


I have had worse happen. Just a few incidences I would prefer not t0 talk about. LMAO


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i know i had a good saturday night, because i woke up this morning with an M&M stuck to my neck.


You sure it wasn't an upside-down W? If it was Green then it might have been and either/or.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> You sure it wasn't an upside-down W? If it was Green then it might have been and either/or.


it was a yellow one, and it was melted and partially crushed. hahahahaha


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> it was a yellow one, and it was melted and partially crushed. hahahahaha


OMG that is hilarious!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly

Genevieve transformed.

If you have no experience with a donkey, they are a very loving and loyal pet. They are sometimes used to protect sheep and other animals from wolves, who they will kick to death if they try to attach the herd. You can see the sweetness of these animals in the video.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly was the donkey saved? I am so so sorry but I can't force myself to look at the video!


----------



## LanceT

Lola said:


> Steadfastly was the donkey saved? I am so so sorry but I can't force myself to look at the video!


Looks like the little Jackass is fine.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Steadfastly was the donkey saved? I am so so sorry but I can't force myself to look at the video!


I can understand. Oh, yes! I wouldn't post anything like this unless it had a happy outcome. He might have made it with his mother's help but the care he got from the rescuers, certainly make sure and sped up the healing process. The damage was from wild animals. Go to 3:40 of the video and you will see the positive results with none of the cuts showing at all. If you do that you will miss a nice part about the mother but I will tell you what happened.

"The mother was distressed when they put her baby in the truck but the crew lifted her up the ramp and put her in with her baby. Once they got to the care facility and the mother saw them working on her baby, she calmed down and put her face into the picture and was totally calm. At the end the baby is calmly suckling the mother for milk.


----------



## cheezyridr

Steadfastly said:


> At the end the baby is calmly suckling the mother for gatorade.


well, you gotta replenish those electrolytes


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> I can understand. Oh, yes! I wouldn't post anything like this unless it had a happy outcome. He might have made it with his mother's help but the care he got from the rescuers, certainly make sure and sped up the healing process. The damage was from wild animals. Go to 3:40 of the video and you will see the positive results with none of the cuts showing at all. If you do that you will miss a nice part about the mother but I will tell you what happened.
> 
> "The mother was distressed when they put her baby in the truck but the crew lifted her up the ramp and put her in with her baby. Once they got to the care facility and the mother saw them working on her baby, she calmed down and put her face into the picture and was totally calm. At the end the baby is calmly suckling the mother for milk.


Thank you so much for the positive part of the story! It distresses me to no end to see any animal hurt


----------



## Lola

I was sick at work today! I could feel the waves of nausea in my stomach! I lay on a bench outside my work waiting for my hubby to pick me up. As I lay there a young man asked me if I was okay, I said I was sick! He said that he has been depressed to and if I needed to talk to someone I could talk to him! I told him that I was physically sick throwing up! Very thoughtful though!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Wonder how old it is ?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I was sick at work today! I could feel the waves of nausea in my stomach! I lay on a bench outside my work waiting for my hubby to pick me up. As I lay there a young man asked me if I was okay, I said I was sick! He said that he has been depressed to and if I needed to talk to someone I could talk to him! I told him that I was physically sick throwing up! Very thoughtful though!



i can tell you're not feeling well, because one of your sentences ends in a period.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i can tell you're not feeling well, because one of your sentences ends in a period.


I am sorry. Too many effing exclamation points!

I try to watch myself. I apologize.

Two others at work have the same issues with the nausea and vomiting! I like a fool went to work today. Should of stayed in bed.


----------



## zontar

Just giving the benefit of the doubt & letting it slide...


----------



## Lola

How does one realize their dreams?

Hard work, determination and discipline.

I do all the above with the realization that I may never get as good a guitar player as I want to be or think I could be come. Time is not on my side. This is reality I realize but it makes me so sad. (sorry if this is too girly for anyone)

My son said to stop setting myself up for failure.

When you want something so badly!


----------



## zontar

I know I won't be as good as I once aspired (& still would like)--but time, age, & stuff happen...
I know I have had fun with it--and there is more fun to be had as well.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> I know I won't be as good as I once aspired (& still would like)--but time, age, & stuff happen...
> I know I have had fun with it--and there is more fun to be had as well.


I could absolutely kick myself in the ass for not picking up the guitar earlier. Who knows where I would be now. 

It's all these woulda, coulda, shoulda's that I am beating myself up with. 

Could I have done something different that would of made me 1 step closer to my own personal vision? Idk


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> I could absolutely kick myself in the ass *for not picking up the guitar earlier.* Who knows where I would be now.
> 
> It's all these woulda, coulda, shoulda's that I am beating myself up with.
> 
> Could I have done something different that would of made me 1 step closer to my own personal vision? Idk


Or you can look at it positively and be glad you didn't wait as long as me or some others here. You are a lot further ahead than you would have been had you started 10 years later. Sometimes, it's all in the perspective.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> Or you can look at it positively and be glad you didn't wait as long as me or some others here. You are a lot further ahead than you would have been had you started 10 years later. Sometimes, it's all in the perspective.



You have a point and a great one at that! I love your positive spin. Your statements made feel a lot better. Thanks so much Mr. Steadfastly! Awesome.


----------



## Lola

What a shitty sleep!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> I could absolutely kick myself in the ass for not picking up the guitar earlier. Who knows where I would be now.
> 
> It's all these woulda, coulda, shoulda's that I am beating myself up with.
> 
> Could I have done something different that would of made me 1 step closer to my own personal vision? Idk


Or you could have overdosed on drugs at 27 years of age like some of the greats. Enjoy your life, friends and family and quit worrying about the what if's.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Hard work, determination and discipline.


i know you see that kinda platitude on hallmark cards and lifetime movies, but it's not true. if that's all there was to it, we would all know great success. there are several other factors that are equally important, not the least of which is blind luck. hard work, determination and discipline will get you further than if you never made an effort at all. but alone, they are not enough.



Lola said:


> I am sorry. Too many effing exclamation points!
> 
> I try to watch myself. I apologize.


don't apologize. that's just you being you. if you notice, i avoid capital letters like a disease. it drives people up the wall. i don't care, that's just me being me. i just like to tease you because that's what your friends do. don't apologize. instead listen to lizzy's thoughts on it


----------



## Guitar101

cheezyridr said:


> Don't apologize. That's just you being you. If you notice, I avoid capital letters like a disease. _It drives people up the wall._ I don't care, that's just me being me. I just like to tease you because that's what your friends do. Don't apologize.


Your right Cheezy. It does drive me up a wall.^)@#


----------



## cheezyridr

see what i mean? ^^^
hahahahahaha

here's a great video i just found somewhere else, that made me really laugh


----------



## luker0

cheezyridr said:


> see what i mean? ^^^
> hahahahahaha
> 
> here's a great video i just found somewhere else, that made me really laugh


BIll Bailey is amazing fun. Would love to see him live on this side of the pond.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i know you see that kinda platitude on hallmark cards and lifetime movies, but it's not true. if that's all there was to it, we would all know great success. there are several other factors that are equally important, not the least of which is blind luck. hard work, determination and discipline will get you further than if you never made an effort at all. but alone, they are not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> don't apologize. that's just you being you. if you notice, i avoid capital letters like a disease. it drives people up the wall. i don't care, that's just me being me. i just like to tease you because that's what your friends do. don't apologize. instead listen to lizzy's thoughts on it


Right place, right time? What else in your HO?

I just thought that I should be a better player given how much I play and practice! I can't do much more then what I am doing or I will be divorced! My husband has coined the phrase "obsessive compulsive guitar lunatic" in regards with my playing! I told him to stuff it and just call me passionate! My guitars never argue with me! Lol

I have scientifically analyzed as well. 

When I pick up my guitar my brain triggers a cocktail release of serotonin, oxytocin, dopamine and endorphins and apparently I am addicted to those naturally occurring feel good drugs. This is what leads one into addictive behaviours! Really? You're fucking kidding me? Lol


Lizzy's song was written with me in mind!
"A freak like me" love it

PS some asshole called me out on my usage of exclamation points! That person made me feel terrible with every negative descriptive word possible! I shouldn't of not paid any attention to this garbage but I did hence the apology


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> "obsessive compulsive guitar lunatic"


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Right place, right time? What else in your HO?


well, like i said, a big one is just blind luck. for example - in the house i grew up in, musical instruments were forbidden. had i grown up in a different environment, who knows? 
my fingers are short and stubby, my small motor skills aren't very good either. had i been lucky enough to have better genes, who knows? 
another is how and what, and how much you practice. and your state of mind when you do. 
setting the goal "i want to be a better guitar" player is a little vague imo. 
something that seems to work for me is to take smaller bites. 
analyze your playing position so that it is optimal for you
"i want to improve my timing"
"i want to learn to tap/sweep/do legato/swells/control feedback/etc."
once you learn a thing, then you have to learn how to use it in context to make it useful. then you have to use it in order to stay sharp with it.
then there is the saying "practice makes perfect _when we practice to be perfect. _people rarely say the 2nd half of that trite little saying_._


----------



## Jamdog

Lola said:


> I could absolutely kick myself in the ass for not picking up the guitar earlier.


My thoughts too...


----------



## Jamdog

Guitar101 said:


> Or you could have overdosed on drugs at 27 years of age like some of the greats. Enjoy your life, friends and family and quit worrying about the what if's.


You sayin the best age to start playing is 28 ?


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## silvertonebetty

Went for a walk today . Used the other phone to take photos but here's two

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Went for a walk today . Used the other phone to take photos but here's two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just gorgeous! You have a definite knack for taking some really beautiful pictures


----------



## Lola

Jamdog said:


> My thoughts too...


Did you start later on in life to?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Just gorgeous! You have a definite knack for taking some really beautiful pictures


Thanks could you imagine what it would be like if I had a real camera and not just my old outdated phone lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

My son just got the new Google phone! It's the best phone camera ever!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest

My new puppy dog:


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I could absolutely kick myself in the ass for not picking up the guitar earlier. Who knows where I would be now.
> 
> It's all these woulda, coulda, shoulda's that I am beating myself up with.
> 
> Could I have done something different that would of made me 1 step closer to my own personal vision? Idk


But you still did pick it up--and have done more with it than a lot of people--and overall--do you enjoy it?
Do you love playing?

then you did something.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> But you still did pick it up--and have done more with it than a lot of people--and overall--do you enjoy it?
> Do you love playing?
> 
> then you did something.


Your absolutely right! Thank you for your perspective on the subject. Sometimes we get bogged down with tunnel vision.


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


>


Is this the Hoff? As in David? It sure looks like him!


----------



## Robert1950

Lola said:


> Is this the Hoff? As in David? It sure looks like him!


Yes, that is,... *THE HOFF!* Took the picture at the FAN EXPO in Toronto in 2013.


----------



## Lola

Player99 said:


> My new puppy dog:


What is this?


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Your absolutely right! Thank you for your perspective on the subject. Sometimes we get bogged down with tunnel vision.


You know I enjoyed playing more than ever after I was no longer trying to be in a band or "Do something" with music...
I still try to learn new songs, new techniques & styles & write songs--and I do believe I am getting better--at least slowly.
I play with others when I have the chance--and apparently learning & playing music is a healthy thing for your brain & your mind.

But best of all I am having fun with it.

Recently I played a song at a going away party--4 other guys & myself had a couple of practices & played a song almost none of us had heard before--and we made a lot of mistakes-lack of practice together & the emotion of it all didn't help.
but it was fun, the people there loved it--and someone said it was Epic!
(Although I guess that could have meant epic as in epic fail!)
But most importantly it was done out of our love & respect for the family that moved away--and as a bonus we had fun & are talking about playing together again this summer--and we are taking steps to do that.
It would just be for fun--but I think that's why we're into it.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> You know I enjoyed playing more than ever after I was no longer trying to be in a band or "Do something" with music...
> I still try to learn new songs, new techniques & styles & write songs--and I do believe I am getting better--at least slowly.
> I play with others when I have the chance--and apparently learning & playing music is a healthy thing for your brain & your mind.
> 
> But best of all I am having fun with it.
> 
> Recently I played a song at a going away party--4 other guys & myself had a couple of practices & played a song almost none of us had heard before--and we made a lot of mistakes-lack of practice together & the emotion of it all didn't help.
> but it was fun, the people there loved it--and someone said it was Epic!
> (Although I guess that could have meant epic as in epic fail!)
> But most importantly it was done out of our love & respect for the family that moved away--and as a bonus we had fun & are talking about playing together again this summer--and we are taking steps to do that.
> It would just be for fun--but I think that's why we're into it.


This is an absolutely beautiful post! Your sentiments for playing this for your friends is so very admirable! It doesn't get any better than this! I love this!


----------



## Guest

zontar said:


> But best of all I am having fun with it.


I'm in that boat now as well.
I did the gigging stuff back in the 80's thinking 'rock star!
Too much work, it wasn't fun anymore after a while.
Now, just getting together with different musicians every now n' then is more enjoyable.
Make a mistake? Pfft! .. close enough for rock n' roll. 
My favourite sessions for the past eight years have been the Riff Wrath Jams.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I'm in that boat now as well.
> I did the gigging stuff back in the 80's thinking 'rock star!
> Too much work, it wasn't fun anymore after a while.
> Now, just getting together with different musicians every now n' then is more enjoyable.
> Make a mistake? Pfft! .. close enough for rock n' roll.
> My favourite sessions for the past eight years have been the Riff Wrath Jams.


I know what you mean. I really have to play with people constantly though. That's just me! It's exciting for me to be in a band and to be with people that I have built a relationship with. This is socialization for me but most importantly I am with people that understand where I am coming from! They're kind and very supportive! Those two aspects are very important to me! 

I have to say that coming to Riff Wrath last year was one of the major highlights of 2016. I loved every minute of it and I really didn't want leave but I had the singer with me and he wanted to leave. This year will be different though! Just me and my younger son. I am staying until my fingers bleed! Lol Hell, we might even bring a tent and camp out under the stars!


----------



## silvertonebetty

My Facebook is locked I can't do crap on it 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Lol Hell, we might even bring a tent and camp out under the stars!


If I'm alone, I'll be putting an air mattress in the back of my truck.
Annette and Gerry have a restaurant coffee peculator set up for the morning.
Whoever wakes up first has to turn it on.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Annette and Gerry have a restaurant coffee peculator
> Whoever wakes up first has to turn it on.


That's a good start to the day! Any morning with a nice coffee is a good morning. I will gladly turn it on if we stay!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> What is this?


I'm not sure, maybe a lemur?


----------



## butterknucket

I thought it was a bat.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


"I have a Russian roadie, and a Check, 1, 2."


----------



## High/Deaf

silvertonebetty said:


> My Facebook is locked I can't do *crap on it*


Personally, I think that's what you should do on it.


----------



## silvertonebetty

High/Deaf said:


> Personally, I think that's what you should do on it.


Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> I'm in that boat now as well.
> I did the gigging stuff back in the 80's thinking 'rock star!
> Too much work, it wasn't fun anymore after a while.
> Now, just getting together with different musicians every now n' then is more enjoyable.
> Make a mistake? Pfft! .. close enough for rock n' roll.
> My favourite sessions for the past eight years have been the Riff Wrath Jams.


I am sure if I lived out that way i would have been at some of those jams--at least some of them


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> This is an absolutely beautiful post! Your sentiments for playing this for your friends is so very admirable! It doesn't get any better than this! I love this!


We're all going to miss that family--they were a big part of all our lives.
And one of the 5 in our band is moving away soon as well--we may need a farewell jam...


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


I remember Harvey's having good onion rings back in the day.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> I remember Harvey's having good onion rings back in the day.


Used to eat Harvey's all the time. It was excellent. Good value for your money! 

The last time I ate from a fast food joint was 7 years ago! I don't miss it one bit.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Used to eat Harvey's all the time. It was excellent. Good value for your money!
> 
> The last time I ate from a fast food joint was 7 years ago! I don't miss it one bit.


Yeah, I avoid it like the plague now, apart from the odd coffee from McDonald's.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

I Never post anything like this but look what I lost







thank god I found it before someone else did lol. My GUITAR funds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

silvertonebetty said:


> I Never post anything like this but look what I lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank god I found it before someone else did lol. My GUITAR funds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you found it-- a guitar fund is a horrible thing to lose--not the worst thing--but still not a good thing.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


nah, i say we instead have a war on busty japanese maids


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> nah, i say we instead have a war on busty japanese maids


why not both?


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## cheezyridr

this, all day long


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

Did you know if your organic bananas touch the non organic bananas the organic bananas are no longer organic. Mind blowing fact of the day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

cheezyridr said:


>


Well at least yer operating the latest high tech machinery and not hunched over like them other guys cleaning cobble stones with a toothbrush...lol


----------



## Lola

This is really effed up!


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


Gross! How can anyone like putting this shit in their bodies?


----------



## Wardo

This needs to be done at least once a week at the federal and provincial legislature as well as the toronto city counsel.

It 'hits the fan' as dairy farmer arrested for allegedly spraying 12,000 litres of liquid manure at union office


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Gross! How can anyone like putting this shit in their bodies?


----------



## Lola

Sorry double post! Doh.


----------



## Adcandour

silvertonebetty said:


> Did you know if your organic bananas touch the non organic bananas the organic bananas are no longer organic. Mind blowing fact of the day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i had the pleasure of touring a factory. needless to say, I only eat organic now.


----------



## capnjim

Other than salt, I have never eaten a food that wasn't organic. Its pretty much impossible.


----------



## Guitar101

capnjim said:


> Other than salt, I have never eaten a food that wasn't organic. Its pretty much impossible.


It's the label that makes the product costs 2 or 3 times as much.



silvertonebetty said:


> Did you know if your organic bananas touch the non organic bananas the organic bananas are no longer organic. Mind blowing fact of the day


If a Mexican worker touches the organic lettuce when he's picking it, is it still organic?


----------



## LanceT

Guitar101 said:


> If a Mexican worker touches the organic lettuce when he's picking it, is it still organic?


Mexicans are all organic, you're good.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> This is really effed up!



not bad, but here is my all-time favorite


----------



## Steadfastly

I loved the all beef hot dogs that Costco sells. Notice I said loved, past tense. About two years ago, I saw that video on how hot dogs are made. They came off my grocery list.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Steadfastly said:


> I loved the all beef hot dogs that Costco sells. Notice I said loved, past tense. About two years ago, I saw that video on how hot dogs are made. They came off my grocery list.


Don't go into the kitchen of anywhere you like to eat then. Oh, and don't check out the glass washer too carefully at your favourite place to drink too......lol.


----------



## Steadfastly

Jim DaddyO said:


> Don't go into the kitchen of anywhere you like to eat then. Oh, and don't check out the glass washer too carefully at your favourite place to drink too......lol.


I hear you. We don't eat out as much as we used to. 

Of note, being in the window cleaning business, we will not eat at a place with dirty windows. Our reasoning is, if the establishment won't clean what the customer can see, what is it like where the customer can't see, like in the kitchen?


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Gross! How can anyone like putting this shit in their bodies?


I'm not a big fan of hotdogs--but that didn't look so bad--it's not so much what is in them or hwo they're made, but the taste that I don't get into.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> I'm not a big fan of hotdogs--but that didn't look so bad--it's not so much what is in them or hwo they're made, but the taste that I don't get into.


Hotdogs are commonly referred to as a lips and asshole sandwich!

Some people are so uneducated in regards to what they eat!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Hotdogs are commonly referred to as a lips and asshole sandwich!
> 
> Some people are so uneducated in regards to what they eat!


It's chopped up so you don't really notice--unlike headcheese--which you see stuff in it--now that I find unsettling--and have no desire to eat it.

But hotdogs--it's the taste that turns me off.
You are still allowed to not eat them for any reason you see fit.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Hotdogs are commonly referred to as a lips and asshole sandwich!
> 
> Some people are so uneducated in regards to what they eat!



I ate 4 hotdogs for lunch and if every hot dog contains 3.65 assholes I've almost met my goal for today,,.. almost.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jamdog

Lola said:


> Did you start later on in life to?


I started when my 10 yr old daughter requested I buy her a guitar... 

I am not bad for someone who has been playing only for a year and had a total of 3hr of class, but imagine if I would have been playing for many more years?!! 

I also enjoy trying guitars, different ones, setting them up, modifying them... Maybe I should build one up.


----------



## butterknucket

Moans from basement only thing keeping local B & B from 5-star Yelp review


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

Rosewood, eh?

Article and more pics here: Incredible Wooden Lion Carved from a Single Tree (11 photos)


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

That time when Donald sharted....


----------



## Guest

He is not concerned as his Depends adult diapers can take all the sh1t he can throw at them.


----------



## Lola

Player99 said:


> He is not concerned as his Depends adult diapers can take all the sh1t he can throw at them.


Wow he is so out of shape!


----------



## Lola

Jamdog said:


> I started when my 10 yr old daughter requested I buy her a guitar...
> 
> I am not bad for someone who has been playing only for a year and had a total of 3hr of class, but imagine if I would have been playing for many more years?!!
> 
> I also enjoy trying guitars, different ones, setting them up, modifying them... Maybe I should build one up.


I am like you! I actually started playing 6 years ago but my first two years were so screwed up by 3 very inept teachers! This messed me up so much! I knew the basics and decided I was smart enough to teach myself! I haven't looked back!

I too have tried different guitars. The only other guitar that I love besides my Parker Nite Fly is Cheezy's Gibson Les Paul! It's so pretty and sounds so beautiful! I have tried Kramers, PRS and a few Fenders! They just don't do it for me! 

I have often thought about building my own but lack of adequate knowledge keeps this project on the back burner! 

It all started with my sons best friend giving me a guitar and amp starter package! It's one of the best things to ever happen to me!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I am like you! I actually started playing 6 years ago but my first two years were so screwed up by 3 very inept teachers! This messed me up so much! I knew the basics and decided I was smart enough to teach myself! I haven't looked back!
> 
> I too have tried different guitars. The only other guitar that I love besides my Parker Nite Fly is Cheezy's Gibson Les Paul! It's so pretty and sounds so beautiful! I have tried Kramers, PRS and a few Fenders! They just don't do it for me!
> 
> I have often thought about building my own but lack of adequate knowledge keeps this project on the back burner!
> 
> It all started with my sons best friend giving me a guitar and amp starter package! It's one of the best things to ever happen to me!


I had three years of piano lessons as a kid--but the last one doesn't count--I had a new teacher--the previous one moved away--& the new one was not a good teacher--tried to fit me into their mold, not min--and ignored almost everything I'd learned the first two years and left a sour taste for music lessons --after a year of no lessons I did start guitar lessons--which was always my goal any way--but that 3rd year was a waste---and while i still remember stuff from the first two years--that third year was a setback--only my desire to learn guitar kept me going that way.
And I had some very good guitar teachers...


----------



## Steadfastly

A laugh for you.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Wow he is so out of shape!


He's wearing a full body diaper.


----------



## Lola

Player99 said:


> He's wearing a full body diaper.


Ya, a full body diaper of pure fat


----------



## Lola

I had the most wildest dream last night. It was beyond surreal.

Dreamt that Eddie VH was playing a smaller concert in my area. I tried to get tickets but it was sold out within minutes. I sat there in the middle of the front foyer of this venue and cried. I threw a huge hissy fit. I remember looking into a mirror and seeing a very sad face. As the concert was about to begin I walked right up to Eddie and asked him for his autograph. How did I get into the concert without a ticket? How did I get past security? The magic of dreams! lol Anyhow, he signed a piece of paper with his autograph and I told him that I didn't get a ticket to this show because they were sold out. He then said, "come with me". I followed him. He took me right back stage where sound techs were busy making sure things were perfect. Eddie then proceeded to show me his Frankenstrat out of the case and that's when the dream ended.

It's really weird. I had another dream about him 10 years ago. I remember that dream vividly.

Funny that I have never dreamt of Angus.

BTW See my avatar? My son found a High Voltage AC/DC alarm clock and as soon as he saw it he bought it for me. He found it in some little thrift shop up north. I *love it!*


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I had the most wildest dream last night. It was beyond surreal.


i dreamed i found a giant pile of cash in the street. every time i tried to count it, someone would interrupt me, and i would end up losing some of it. in the end, it was gone and i never got to spend any of it.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> I have often thought about building my own but lack of adequate knowledge keeps this project on the back burner!


I've never considered this. I remember wood shop in school. Once I was done the guitar, I'd have no fingers left to play it. Nope, I remain on the right side of those power tools.


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> I had three years of piano lessons as a kid--but the last one doesn't count--I had a new teacher--the previous one moved away--& the new one was not a good teacher--tried to fit me into their mold, not min--and ignored almost everything I'd learned the first two years and left a sour taste for music lessons --after a year of no lessons I did start guitar lessons--which was always my goal any way--but that 3rd year was a waste---and while i still remember stuff from the first two years--that third year was a setback--only my desire to learn guitar kept me going that way.
> And I had some very good guitar teachers...


So similar to me. My Mom was a piano teacher so we were all forced to take a few years of piano - and never from her. It never really caught my interest, except my last piano teacher, who was tres HOT and I was getting to that age. She was the one that taught me ..................................... (I know, insert Playboy anecdote, but sadly, No!) ............. that piano wasn't for me. And convinced my Mom to let me take up guitar. The music theory base built on a few years of piano lessons definitely helped. And I just 'got' the fretboard early on, something I never did with that long strip of 88 buttons.

Still do fondly remember that last piano teacher though. And won't tell you about _those_ dreams.


----------



## Robert1950

NO R-RATED MATERIAL IN THIS FORUM !!!!!



butterknucket said:


>


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Electraglide

capnjim said:


> Other than salt, I have never eaten a food that wasn't organic. Its pretty much impossible.


Cheese whiz is questionable.


----------



## Wardo

One egg roll.
One egg roll.
All I got in heaven.
Was the one egg roll.


----------



## cheezyridr

High/Deaf said:


> I've never considered this. I remember wood shop in school. Once I was done the guitar, I'd have no fingers left to play it. Nope, I remain on the right side of those power tools.


if you can use a ruler, screwdriver, and a soldering iron, you can still build a sweet guitar.

Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Custom bass and guitar bodies and necks


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> So similar to me. My Mom was a piano teacher so we were all forced to take a few years of piano - and never from her. It never really caught my interest, except my last piano teacher, who was tres HOT and I was getting to that age. She was the one that taught me ..................................... (I know, insert Playboy anecdote, but sadly, No!) ............. that piano wasn't for me. And convinced my Mom to let me take up guitar. The music theory base built on a few years of piano lessons definitely helped. And I just 'got' the fretboard early on, something I never did with that long strip of 88 buttons.
> 
> Still do fondly remember that last piano teacher though. And won't tell you about _those_ dreams.


Well you had fond memories--me not so much.
I was always my plan to learn guitar, my parents aren't (& weren't musicians) & they were advised due to my age & size to try piano first.
I don't regret it, and it was helpful--except for that third year.

And I was never physically attracted to any of my teachers...


----------



## Adcandour

I call this photo, "divorce in a dishwasher"


----------



## keto

Looks like I loaded that.....




Keeps me from having to do much in the kitchen though, a plus as far as I'm concerned. Hell, I don't even know how to turn on the stove or oven, 3 years ago now we moved in.


----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> if you can use a ruler, screwdriver, and a soldering iron, you can still build a sweet guitar.
> 
> Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Custom bass and guitar bodies and necks


Yes, but once all the wood is milled and cut and chiseled and routed, I consider that assembling a guitar, not building one. I do lots of repairs and disassembly/reassembly. Especially lots of electronic stuff, and I don't mind the mechanical stuff - I've got lots of good equipment/hand tools to do this kind of work. It's just the power tool stuff I leave to others. I have a chain saw and I use a man-check ("if you don't hear from me in x minutes, come have a look") before I pull the cord. LOL


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Cheese whiz is questionable.


Cheese Whiz scares me.


----------



## Adcandour

What is the song at 1:52? I thought it was "all right now", but it isn't and that's all I got.

My wife said footloose....yeah, I know.

Anyway:


----------



## cheezyridr

High/Deaf said:


> Yes, but once all the wood is milled and cut and chiseled and routed, I consider that assembling a guitar, not building one. I do lots of repairs and disassembly/reassembly. Especially lots of electronic stuff, and I don't mind the mechanical stuff - I've got lots of good equipment/hand tools to do this kind of work. It's just the power tool stuff I leave to others. I have a chain saw and I use a man-check ("if you don't hear from me in x minutes, come have a look") before I pull the cord. LOL


it's good to know your limits. i almost agree that warmoth is an assembly more than an actual build. that is, until i think of my job. 

no one single handedly builds a building. the carpenter may think he builds the building , until the steel guy hears about it. or the mason. either way, it ain't nothing but a big-ass shed till i put the hvac in, which won't run until the sparkies wire it up, etc etc. 
so what if you have to subcontract some of the job? before you got there it was a pile of parts that did nothing but shine. after you're done, it makes awesome music. don't let other people steal your fun away. you can build _assemble_ a warmoth guitar, and when you tell people you _built_ it, you won't be lying. you can always tell them as the general contractor, you subbed out the work you didn't want. nothing wrong with that, people do it every day with millions of items. from cars to cakes


----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> it's good to know your limits. i almost agree that warmoth is an assembly more than an actual build. that is, until i think of my job.
> 
> no one single handedly builds a building. the carpenter may think he builds the building , until the steel guy hears about it. or the mason. either way, it ain't nothing but a big-ass shed till i put the hvac in, which won't run until the sparkies wire it up, etc etc.
> so what if you have to subcontract some of the job? before you got there it was a pile of parts that did nothing but shine. after you're done, it makes awesome music. don't let other people steal your fun away. you can build _assemble_ a warmoth guitar, and when you tell people you _built_ it, you won't be lying. you can always tell them as the general contractor, you subbed out the work you didn't want. nothing wrong with that, people do it every day with millions of items. from cars to cakes


I used to work for companies subcontracting under the sparkies - installing telephone and computer networks. We would regularly get a call after the painters were done. "You know, wireless isn't really an option, right? Do you mind tearing all those nice painted gyproc walls down for us?" 

I was sometimes surprised anything actually got built. Or would that be 'assembled'?


----------



## Guitar101

adcandour said:


> What is the song at 1:52? I thought it was "all right now", but it isn't and that's all I got.
> 
> My wife said footloose....yeah, I know.


I have to agree with your wife about the lick a 1:52.


----------



## Adcandour

Guitar101 said:


> I have to agree with your wife about the lick a 1:52.


For real? I skimmed through footloose and don't hear it. I'll try again in a minute.


----------



## butterknucket

adcandour said:


> I call this photo, "divorce in a dishwasher"
> 
> View attachment 88721


The dishwasher at my house usually looks far worse than that.


----------



## butterknucket

adcandour said:


> What is the song at 1:52? I thought it was "all right now", but it isn't and that's all I got.
> 
> My wife said footloose....yeah, I know.
> 
> Anyway:


It's Funk 49 by none other than our good friend Joe Walsh.


----------



## butterknucket

By the way, The James Gang Rides Again is essential listening as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Lola

Don't have nothing to say other then I am just waking up!

Haven't slept this long for a long time! Went to bed at 1:30.

So great to get a decent sleep!

Actually at the cottage! The joys of owning a cottage. NOT!!

I leave my small busking amp(Vox DA5) up there! I forgot how good this little amp really is! Such a different beast for such a small amp! It's such a fun little amp! So versatile too!


----------



## Guitar101

adcandour said:


> For real? I skimmed through footloose and don't hear it. I'll try again in a minute.


Not exactly the same but made me think of Footloose. Give your wife this one, it'll make her day.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


>


I remember all of this! 

How much more user friendly and simplistic everything has gotten! 

Thank god! It makes the life of a technotard like me much simpler!


----------



## butterknucket

Ah yes, the good old days of the internet.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

OMG! Rock n roll fantasy camp with Judas Priest! I would love to go to this!

Can you even imagine this?

I just decided that something like RRFC should be on my bucket list!

Have to save up! I just have to go to something, anything like the previously mentioned!


----------



## zontar

Well they had a Mother's Day Sale...


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> OMG! Rock n roll fantasy camp with Judas Priest! I would love to go to this!
> 
> Can you even imagine this?
> 
> I just decided that something like RRFC should be on my bucket list!
> 
> Have to save up! I just have to go to something, anything like the previously mentioned!


it's probably just like the rehearsal factory, only with celebs. i wanna jam with someone who's already dead


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> it's probably just like the rehearsal factory, only with celebs. i wanna jam with someone who's already dead


Like who? Hendrix?


----------



## Lola

I would love to do this with EVH(I don't really see him doing anything like this) Angus or Ozzy . Ozzy would be a blast!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Like who? Hendrix?


nah, i couldn't keep up with jimi. i just meant someone who's dead. that would be an interesting jam. but alive people i would pick toni iommi or craig goldy. or warren dimartini



Lola said:


> I would love to do this with EVH(I don't really see him doing anything like this) Angus or Ozzy . Ozzy would be a blast!


there are some really cool names there even aside from priest. several i would do that to jam with/learn from. 
if evh did it, you wouldn't be able to get in, because it would be mobbed all the time. everyone with a guitar would be on the waiting list


----------



## Scottone

cheezyridr said:


>


This is a nice walk down memory lane. I was actually just using gopher and FTP when I first got on. Even after I got the browser, there were no search engines for a while.


----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


> OMG! Rock n roll fantasy camp with Judas Priest! I would love to go to this!
> 
> Can you even imagine this?
> 
> I just decided that something like RRFC should be on my bucket list!
> 
> Have to save up! I just have to go to something, anything like the previously mentioned!


You should do it if you can..looks like fun.

Not being a metal guy, this would be more my speed

Jorma Kaukonen's Fur Peace Ranch: Workshops 2017


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> nah, i couldn't keep up with jimi. i just meant someone who's dead. that would be an interesting jam. but alive people i would pick toni iommi or craig goldy. or warren dimartini
> 
> 
> 
> there are some really cool names there even aside from priest. several i would do that to jam with/learn from.
> if evh did it, you wouldn't be able to get in, because it would be mobbed all the time. everyone with a guitar would be on the waiting list


Hey what about Warren of Gov't mule?


----------



## Lola

Scottone said:


> You should do it if you can..looks like fun.
> 
> Not being a metal guy, this would be more my speed
> 
> Jorma Kaukonen's Fur Peace Ranch: Workshops 2017


They also have something like this in Canada! Can't recall off the top of my head! 

So damned expensive. Might have to put all my xmas, birthday, anniversary and Mother's Day presents together to cover the cost of everything! I do believe it $1000 for a 3 day event.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Made this almost 19 years ago .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

This is my song bucket. When I get an idea for a line or a verse I throw it in here and then use them all to put something together later...lol


----------



## amagras

butterknucket said:


>


Gummo!


----------



## butterknucket

amagras said:


> Gummo!


It was a long time before I could eat spaghetti again.


----------



## Lola

Wardo said:


> This is my song bucket. When I get an idea for a line or a verse I throw it in here and then use them all to put something together later...lol


What a great idea! I have assorted pieces of paper all over with ideas and lyrics written on them! I record riffs and such on my phone!


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Made this almost 19 years ago .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am guessing this is grade school?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I do believe it $1000 for a 3 day event.


That's almost halfway to another Parker NiteFly. 
Though choice, eh!?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> That's almost halfway to another Parker NiteFly.
> Though choice, eh!?


I know! 

Iny meeny miny moe! Lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> I am guessing this is grade school?


Grade 2

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

friday night, the last jam for the rescue dogs. i smoked alotta weed


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> friday night, the last jam for the rescue dogs. i smoked alotta weed


I didn't even notice! Lol now I do!!! LMAO
Had a blast! 

PS you played brilliantly!


----------



## Wardo

Lotsa cop sirens and SAF comin from the projects tonight some mofo with a .50 cal gpmg lettin er go like he's back in the box.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> PS you played brilliantly!


you are kind, but i flubbed the outro to shinobi


----------



## butterknucket

I bet you guys didn't know Jimmy Page had a brief stint in the band Bread.


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

Plays like butter, or at least with butter.


----------



## Adcandour

As in bread zeppelin?


----------



## butterknucket

Apparently a few of the members of Bread wanted to get back together in the 90's, but they couldn't use the name Bread for contractual reasons, so they toured as Toast.

True story.....


----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


> Apparently a few of the members of Bread wanted to get back together in the 90's, but they couldn't use the name Bread for contractual reasons, *so they toured as Toast.*
> 
> True story.....


I guess it's all over for them...................


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest

Aye! That's who he was looking for.
I had a brain fart when I seen the earlier gif.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

I am not a big fan of salty & sweet--give me one or the other...


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

double post. sorry


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

I have never ever seen this picture of Angus. Look how friggin' young(no pun intended) he is! Look at the boy's hair. A ton of it!


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


That is absolutely crazy! God damned. The friggin' size of a Mac Truck almost.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> I have never ever seen this picture of Angus. Look how friggin' young(no pun intended) he is!


I'd say that's mid 80's.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> I'd say that's mid 80's.


Early 80's.


----------



## Steadfastly

Come to New Brunswick for a vacation and enjoy a stay in jail.

Sleeping on death row? Dorchester jail-turned-lodgings promises good rest

*Sleeping on death row? Dorchester jail-turned-lodgings promises good rest*
*Owner to take bookings soon for old jail in eastern New Brunswick, site of last double hanging in province*
By Olivia Chandler, CBC News Posted: May 23, 2017 5:10 PM AT Last Updated: May 23, 2017 5:10 PM AT









Bill Steele says he has lots of idea for what he wants to do with the old jail in Dorchester. (Submitted/Bill Steele)


For $34 a night, guests will get a private room, a comfortable bed, a guided tour and an experience of a lifetime, one New Brunswick Airbnb ad says.

Except, the night won't be spent in a hotel, but at the notorious Dorchester jail.

"You'll be able to enjoy the village, spend the night find the history behind the actual building and the area and you'll have a great time," retiree Bill Steele said, who bought the unique piece of property in March.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> I have never ever seen this picture of Angus. Look how friggin' young(no pun intended) he is! Look at the boy's hair. A ton of it!



Yea, back when some people actually wanted to see his butt. B#(*


----------



## zontar

it shouldn't be there


----------



## silvertonebetty

I'm going to cape Breton in October

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly

Q:What's the bad thing about a 2 ton semi truck carrying six (6) cases of banjos falling off a cliff a and destroying all the cargo?
A: The semi truck can hold twelve (12) cases of banjos!


----------



## zontar

Threatened by shadows at night & exposed in the light


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Lola

Food porn at it's best! Reese's peanut butter cheesecake. 

I made this last night. I don't usually make this stuff often but when I do it's disappears very quickly.


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> Food porn at it's best! Reese's peanut butter cheesecake.
> 
> I made this last night. I don't usually make this stuff often but when I do it's disappears very quickly.


That's a stock pic, llllola. Assuming it's all gone, I'll want to see a real photo next time.

My favourite all-time cake/pie was this peanut butter thing from a place called Just Desserts in Newmarket. Nothing has ever come close. It was perfectly balanced between sweet and tart with the perfect combination of texture. 

I'm dying right now. Would easily pay $30 for a slice. I've searched everywhere for them. Nothing.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> That's a stock pic, llllola. Assuming it's all gone, I'll want to see a real photo next time.
> 
> My favourite all-time cake/pie was this peanut butter thing from a place called Just Desserts in Newmarket. Nothing has ever come close. It was perfectly balanced between sweet and tart with the perfect combination of texture.
> 
> I'm dying right now. Would easily pay $30 for a slice. I've searched everywhere for them. Nothing.


Can u describe what your after to me. 

I had to make this for my son's potluck at work but you can be sure I got a piece of it! It's so good. I don't bake like this except at Christmas because in all honesty, we do not need this. So much bad but oh so good.


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> Can u describe what your after to me.
> 
> I had to make this for my son's potluck at work but you can be sure I got a piece of it! It's so good. I don't bake like this except at Christmas because in all honesty, we do not need this. So much bad but oh so good.


This might be it, but I'm not certain, because I'm not sure it looks right:

Just desserts: Peanut butter silk pie

I can cook like a mofo, but bake like an idiot.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> This might be it, but I'm not certain, because I'm not sure it looks right:
> 
> Just desserts: Peanut butter silk pie
> 
> I can cook like a mofo, but bake like an idiot.


What about your wife? Does she bake?


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> What about your wife? Does she bake?


Not really. I'm kinda the cook around here. She can do a basic cake or muffin.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> Not really. I'm kinda the cook around here. She can do a basic cake or muffin.


Why don't you try making a cheesecake or something? It's very easy. If you need help, I am always here. All you need is the basic cheesecake recipe and then the world is your oyster. lol You can add whatever you like to the mix. Go to Pinterest for ideas. There is lots of food porn there. haha I just don't go there too often anymore because it's a really bad influence on me especially when I am trying to eat really clean.


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> Why don't you try making a cheesecake or something? It's very easy. If you need help, I am always here. All you need is the basic cheesecake recipe and then the world is your oyster. lol You can add whatever you like to the mix. Go to Pinterest for ideas. There is lots of food porn there. haha I just don't go there too often anymore because it's a really bad influence on me especially when I am trying to really clean.


I actually don't like cake or cheesecake. I enjoy things like the odd La Rocca tart, but thats about it.

It's just that one peanut butter pie...I can't explain it. Now I have to go do another search.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> I actually don't like cake or cheesecake. I enjoy things like the odd La Rocca tart, but thats about it.
> 
> It's just that one peanut butter pie...I can't explain it. Now I have to go do another search.


So then, make that! If you by chance make a mistake, you can be sure it will be a yummy mistake! 

I think the most decadent dessert that I have ever had was Chocolate Truffle Cheesecake! That was in Tennessee.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> So then, make that! If you by chance make a mistake, you can be sure it will be a yummy mistake!
> 
> I think the most decadent dessert that I have ever had was Chocolate Truffle Cheesecake! That was in Tennessee.


Casey's Restaurant has a dessert called Mile High Chocolate Cake. You have to take 1/2 of it home. It is the best chocolate cake I have ever tasted.

You guy's are making me hungry!


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> Casey's Restaurant has a dessert called Mile High Chocolate Cake. You have to take 1/2 of it home. It is the best chocolate cake I have ever tasted.
> 
> You guy's are making me hungry!


I wouldn't have to take it home! I would eat it in the blink of an eye. Lol


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> I wouldn't have to take it home! I would eat it in the blink of an eye. Lol


I would like to see you try. My brother-in-law laughed when I told him he couldn't eat the whole thing, then when he saw it he said "I know what you mean". However, I think they are a little smaller these days than they used to be. Maybe they should rename them _kilometer high. _


----------



## zontar

I once took a bet at a fast food restaurant I couldn't eat one of their burgers--I almost gave up --not because it was too big--but it tasted awful--but I won the bet & never went there again.
Although I did eat one of their burgers later--sort of.
When I was teaching we had an all day series of concerts so the students didn't have to stick around all day--they came for their concert--but the teachers & staff were around helping all day & in previous years we had time to to run out in the middle of it & get lunch 
That year we didn't--so we sent some one to go to a different place--he couldn't find it and stopped at the dreaded burger place--but I was so hungry I didn't even taste it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## mhammer

We're watching Scottish TV while on vacation here. Much to my surprise, they have Alvin and the Chipmunks in Gaelic.

At the moment,we are watching a bizarre show called Big Heads. It's a game show, similar to American Ninja Warrior, with bizarre physical challenges. The twist is that all the contestants are wearing huge caricature heads of celebrities in addition to clothing relevant to the celebrity. The finals are on tonight, with the finalists being Will.I.Am from the Black-eyed Peas, Winston Churchill, Rihanna, Russell Brand, and some black athlete whose name I didn't catch. The commentary is a cross between WWF-style and Most Extreme Elimination Challenge. Winston Churchill just got eliminated.


----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> At the moment,we are watching a bizarre show called Big Heads. It's a game show, similar to American Ninja Warrior, with bizarre physical challenges. The twist is that all the contestants are wearing huge caricature heads of celebrities in addition to clothing relevant to the celebrity. The finals are on tonight, with the finalists being Will.I.Am from the Black-eyed Peas, Winston Churchill, Rihanna, Russell Brand, and some black athlete whose name I didn't catch. The commentary is a cross between WWF-style and Most Extreme Elimination Challenge. Winston Churchill just got eliminated.


I have to look that up online...


----------



## zontar

Found some episodes on YouTube, here's one...


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar

Should put those in the meme thread as well...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

Ok you tech geeks! Question for ya.

How do I take an image from Google(on my I phone) cut and paste it to this forum on my I phone? What icon do I use above? I have tried hitting a few icons above but the don't work! I know I am doing something wrong! My friend has a Android phone which is totally different! The computer nerd son is on holidays!

HELP!


----------



## cheezyridr

the icon is the little one with the mountain and sun in the rectangle. you put the image url in there. 7th one from the right


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> How do I take an image from Google and cut it and paste it to this forum!


'Right click' on the image, select 'copy image', then paste.
If that doesn't work then choose 'view image', 'copy image', paste.
Or third, 'copy image location', hit the picture icon here and paste the url.
rinse and repeat.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> 'Right click' on the image, select 'copy image', then paste.
> If that doesn't work then choose 'view image', 'copy image', paste.
> Or third, 'copy image location', hit the picture icon here and paste the url.
> rinse and repeat.


 I just don't have a right click on my phone!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I just don't have a right click on my phone!


Oh .. can't help you there.
I'm still old school land line.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Making a kijiji deal yesterday at a Tim hortons parking lot- couple undercover cops arrest the guy 2 parking stalls down for dealing. As he's sitting on the ground with zip tied hands, up pulls my deal and we exchange cash for pedal. Boy were those cops watching us closely! I think it was the safest- or most dangerous kijiji deal I've ever made. 
Almost arrested for dealing a $35 volume pedal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

Ricktoberfest said:


> Boy were those cops watching us closely!


Did one (or both) play the guitar?


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Maybe they were jealous of my $35 ibanez volume deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Ever search your name online? To see if you're there--and to see what others with the same name are up to?


----------



## Guest

Ricktoberfest said:


> Making a kijiji deal yesterday at a Tim hortons parking lot- couple undercover cops arrest the guy 2 parking stalls down for dealing. As he's sitting on the ground with zip tied hands, up pulls my deal and we exchange cash for pedal. Boy were those cops watching us closely! I think it was the safest- or most dangerous kijiji deal I've ever made.
> Almost arrested for dealing a $35 volume pedal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A $35 volume pedal is criminal.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Ever search your name online? To see if you're there--and to see what others with the same name are up to?


Yes and I am there! I used to sell fine custom made sterling and gold jewelry. My name is all over the Internet.

The others who have my namesake don't matter a whole bunch to me!


----------



## Lola

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 91945


I know this is meant as a joke but I can't with conscience eat anything that was alive! I love being a vegetarian! I don't need dead pig with my eggs! Lol


----------



## Wardo

If you get hungry enough you will eat anything...lol


----------



## Guest

It wasn’t worth it, says 103-year-old vegetarian

_103-year-old Roy Hobbs never ate sausages, bacon or black pudding apart from 
a one-off fried breakfast which he admits was mind-bendingly delicious. He said: 
“I am over a century old, partly because I’ve exercised extreme self-control when 
it comes to my base desire for meat. “Many times I’ve been tempted. One time in 
Birmingham train station I actually bought a burger and raised it to my salivating 
mouth, but never took a bite. “Only once, while staying in a corporate hotel for work, 
did I succumb to a frantic bout of pleasure with a full breakfast buffet. I had fourteen 
sausages. Afterwards I lay on my bed for two and a half hours, sweaty but elated.” 
Hobbs admitted that, despite living to an impressive age, he still thinks about meat 
with a sense of regret: “I am old now, and frankly it is shit. But it’s too late to eat a 
steak because I have no teeth".

“If I could I would appear to my younger self as an apparition and say ‘eat burgers, 
and meat pies too’. But in a deep ghost-y voice so that it sounded convincing.”_


----------



## Chitmo

Lola said:


> I know this is meant as a joke but I can't with conscience eat anything that was alive! I love being a vegetarian! I don't need dead pig with my eggs! Lol


Should have posted a pic of my lunch. Just had a smoked meat sandwich with like 2 inches of meat


----------



## Lola

Chitmo said:


> Should have posted a pic of my lunch. Just had a smoked meat sandwich with like 2 inches of meat


Each to their own! I will never be judgemental.


----------



## Chitmo

Lola said:


> Each to their own! I will never be judgemental.


You kinda are in a passive aggressive way, kinda like how @Steadfastly is a troll and doesn't know it.


----------



## Lola

Chitmo said:


> You kinda are in a passive aggressive way, kinda like how @Steadfastly is a troll and doesn't know it.


Think of me what you will! Kinda like I don't really care.

It's all in your perspective of what I said.

There was no malicious intent!!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Think of meat what you will! Kinda like I don't really care.
> 
> It's all in your perspective of what I said.
> 
> There was no delicious intent!!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I know this is meant as a joke but I can't with conscience eat anything that was alive! I love being a vegetarian! I don't need dead pig with my eggs! Lol


can you eat animal crackers?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I like a steak with a side of bacon.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> can you eat animal crackers?


Chocolate covered preferably!

PS. I said hi to Grant for you! The guy is so cool! He let me stay in studio 8 until midnight for free! 2 hours on him! I have been bringing him bags of snacks! We see eye to eye on things! lol


----------



## cheezyridr

my grandaughter just left. she could only stop in for 15 min or so while her gramma was taking her home from seeing "wonder woman". she knew she was passing near pop-pop's place, and would not hear that she couldn't stop over. having none of it. when i see her i'm walking 10" off of the floor. her 6th birthday is tomorrow. 

my grandson is 12, and he's as cool as a kid can be. i am soooo looking forward to spending time with him this summer. he's old enough to do all the fun stuff now, and lately it's on my mind alot how much i think this summer is going to be awesome.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Depends.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Yes and I am there! I used to sell fine custom made sterling and gold jewelry. My name is all over the Internet.
> 
> The others who have my namesake don't matter a whole bunch to me!


I find more stuff that isn't me than is...


----------



## Jim DaddyO

We are a weird species
We kill each other over the belief in what happens after you die
and fail to see the irony in that.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## High/Deaf

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 92329


Ahhh, but what about kryptonite?


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> Ahhh, but what about kryptonite?


What? are you of the House of El?


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

It's the middle of the night and the damned birds are singing already!


----------



## Guest

Doing a little clean up in the basement and I found this.
It's an advert from the T.O. subway.
There's a clue there to show how old it is.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> There's a clue there to show how old it is.


Stubby?


----------



## Hamstrung

greco said:


> Stubby?


Then again... Molson Canadian | LCBO


----------



## greco

Last try...Opener indents on the caps?


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> Stubby?


yup.



Hamstrung said:


> Then again... Molson Canadian | LCBO


I wonder if they have them in the traditional suitcase too?


----------



## SaucyJack

I released this little guy back to the wild tonight, took me an hour to catch him. The cat and dog were actually little help...lol.


----------



## Diablo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872235962432077824


----------



## Diablo




----------



## dcole

laristotle said:


> Doing a little clean up in the basement and I found this.
> It's an advert from the T.O. subway.
> There's a clue there to show how old it is.
> 
> View attachment 92697


I have 3 of those pop tops from Labatts fun tacked to the volume knobs on my Epiphone.


----------



## cheezyridr

SaucyJack said:


> I released this little guy back to the wild tonight, took me an hour to catch him. The cat and dog were actually little help...lol.


cant see anything


SaucyJack said:


> I released this little guy back to the wild tonight, took me an hour to catch him. The cat and dog were actually little help...lol.


----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> cant see anything


It was a unicorn .......... so of course you can't. Bigfoot ate it before the photons hit the sensor.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## SaucyJack

cheezyridr said:


> cant see anything


\

Changed from google pics to photobucket....


----------



## cheezyridr

cute little guy


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


I remember as a kid while camping using an outhouse & some other kid slipped a lit firecracker through a small hole in the wall--that thing was loud...


----------



## Kenmac

I can just imagine Jerry Seinfeld saying this on stage:


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

Meanwhile, in Toronto ..


----------



## Lola




----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> Meanwhile, in Toronto ..


Seems that website featured so prominently behind her is nothing more than a clever hoax.


----------



## Wardo

What do an ostrich, a pellican and revenue Canada have in common?

They can all stick their bills up their ass.


----------



## Guest

Harry Shearer Recording Solo Album as Spinal Tap Bassist Derek Smalls

Actor and comedian Harry Shearer is slipping back into his character of Spin̈al Tap bassist
Harry Smalls for a new solo album due later this year.

News of the LP, tentatively titled Smalls Change, is tucked into the end of a lengthy (and
fascinating) profile piece recently published by GQ, which largely focuses on the legal
battle Shearer’s spearheaded to account for decades of allegedly unpaid back royalties.
While the case is undoubtedly time-consuming, it isn’t keeping Smalls out of the studio —
or from enlisting a number of high-profile friends.

Guests who’ve already recorded contributions for the set include Steely Dan‘s Donald Fagen —
who sings the bridge on “a little ditty about erectile dysfunction” titled “Memo to Willie” —
as well as Steve Vai and Peter Frampton. Reportedly something of a concept album about the
life of an aging rock star, the record also currently includes the song “MRI” and the ode to
senior-citizen touring “It Don’t Get Old.”


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Harry Shearer Recording Solo Album as Spinal Tap Bassist Derek Smalls
> 
> Actor and comedian Harry Shearer is slipping back into his character of Spin̈al Tap bassist
> Harry Smalls for a new solo album due later this year.
> 
> News of the LP, tentatively titled Smalls Change, is tucked into the end of a lengthy (and
> fascinating) profile piece recently published by GQ, which largely focuses on the legal
> battle Shearer’s spearheaded to account for decades of allegedly unpaid back royalties.
> While the case is undoubtedly time-consuming, it isn’t keeping Smalls out of the studio —
> or from enlisting a number of high-profile friends.
> 
> Guests who’ve already recorded contributions for the set include Steely Dan‘s Donald Fagen —
> who sings the bridge on “a little ditty about erectile dysfunction” titled “Memo to Willie” —
> as well as Steve Vai and Peter Frampton. Reportedly something of a concept album about the
> life of an aging rock star, the record also currently includes the song “MRI” and the ode to
> senior-citizen touring “It Don’t Get Old.”







P.S I love Spinal Tap


----------



## Lola




----------



## knight_yyz

I just spent a couple hours online researching pedal cable kits because I just grabbed a small programmable switcher. I wanted straight plugs into the switcher and angled plugs into the pedals. Good Luck with that!! Holy crap, buy a pedal switcher for 2 or 3 hundred and spend another 2 or 3 hundred on kit that will work with how many pedals you have and have both style plugs! There is one kit that I could find which is solder free that you can use the plug straight or angled. A bit cheaper but not by much. The only way to do it is to buy a decent kit with r/a plugs then buy a bucket of straights for 10 bucks a pop....


----------



## capnjim

knight_yyz said:


> I just spent a couple hours online researching pedal cable kits because I just grabbed a small programmable switcher. I wanted straight plugs into the switcher and angled plugs into the pedals. Good Luck with that!! Holy crap, buy a pedal switcher for 2 or 3 hundred and spend another 2 or 3 hundred on kit that will work with how many pedals you have and have both style plugs! There is one kit that I could find which is solder free that you can use the plug straight or angled. A bit cheaper but not by much. The only way to do it is to buy a decent kit with r/a plugs then buy a bucket of straights for 10 bucks a pop....


Thats pretty friggin' random.


----------



## zontar

Can anybody tell me why I am still awake?


----------



## Guest




----------



## keto

knight_yyz said:


> I just spent a couple hours online researching pedal cable kits because I just grabbed a small programmable switcher. I wanted straight plugs into the switcher and angled plugs into the pedals. Good Luck with that!! Holy crap, buy a pedal switcher for 2 or 3 hundred and spend another 2 or 3 hundred on kit that will work with how many pedals you have and have both style plugs! There is one kit that I could find which is solder free that you can use the plug straight or angled. A bit cheaper but not by much. The only way to do it is to buy a decent kit with r/a plugs then buy a bucket of straights for 10 bucks a pop....


You can DIY it wayyyyy cheaper than that, know how to solder? Got an electronics supply house nearby? Preferably a big industrial scale one, not a corner store half retail one. They'll have shielded cable, and ends, or you can order everything from a place like Mouser and get it overnighted for under $10.


----------



## zontar

Remain silent?


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Can anybody tell me why I am still awake?



We need to stay an insomniacs thread! Lol seriously we do! I am starting one right now.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Guest

I don't know why I watched that. I couldn't stop.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1771586563129144


----------



## Steadfastly

Careful when you mow the lawn. There could be a rabbit nest there.

Mowers of suburban lawns warned to watch for bunny nests under patches of dead grass

*Before you cut the grass, check for baby rabbits, viral video warns*
*Wildlife removal specialist often gets calls from people who have run over bunny nests*
By Samantha Craggs, CBC News Posted: Jun 12, 2017 3:17 PM ET Last Updated: Jun 12, 2017 4:06 PM ET









Backyard bunnies video goes viral
01:12 01:12

*Backyard bunnies video goes viral* 1:12




That patch of brown on your lawn might be more than dead grass. If you peel it back you might find a little nest of baby rabbits, squirming just under the surface.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

*Catch o' the day: B.C. police impound car decked out with fishing gear*
*Police said the unusually adorned car was travelling more than 50 km/h over the speed limit*
CBC News Posted: Jun 14, 2017 5:09 PM PT Last Updated: Jun 14, 2017 5:12 PM PT









The driver of this car got a $368 ticket for speeding in Delta B.C., but police said they were equally concerned with the decorations. (Delta Police)

Whale, whale, whale — what do we have here?

A driver cruising through Delta, B.C. had his car impounded after being pulled over for speeding on Wednesday.

Police said he was going 50 km/h over the posted limit, but the real concern was the car itself.

The vehicle was adorned with buoys, rope, a life jacket, a life ring and a fishing cage, along with a full-blown motor attached to the trunk (No word on whether or not the motor attributed to the speeding.)









With a bike tire thrown around the engine, to boot. (Delta Police)

Police said they issued the driver a $368 ticket "based on the 'accessories' on his vehicle, and that it was clearly unsafe to other drivers on the road." 

"In all seriousness, due to the speed at which this vehicle was travelling and its condition, issuing a ticket and towing the vehicle was warranted and appropriate," police said.

They also said the car will have to be fully inspected before it can be allowed on the road again. 

"This 'catch of the day' serves as a reminder to all drivers to obey the posted speed limit on all roads and highways."


Catch o' the day: B.C. police impound car decked out with fishing gear


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> *Catch o' the day: B.C. police impound car decked out with fishing gear*
> *Police said the unusually adorned car was travelling more than 50 km/h over the speed limit*
> CBC News Posted: Jun 14, 2017 5:09 PM PT Last Updated: Jun 14, 2017 5:12 PM PT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver of this car got a $368 ticket for speeding in Delta B.C., but police said they were equally concerned with the decorations. (Delta Police)
> 
> Whale, whale, whale — what do we have here?
> 
> A driver cruising through Delta, B.C. had his car impounded after being pulled over for speeding on Wednesday.
> 
> Police said he was going 50 km/h over the posted limit, but the real concern was the car itself.
> 
> The vehicle was adorned with buoys, rope, a life jacket, a life ring and a fishing cage, along with a full-blown motor attached to the trunk (No word on whether or not the motor attributed to the speeding.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a bike tire thrown around the engine, to boot. (Delta Police)
> 
> Police said they issued the driver a $368 ticket "based on the 'accessories' on his vehicle, and that it was clearly unsafe to other drivers on the road."
> 
> "In all seriousness, due to the speed at which this vehicle was travelling and its condition, issuing a ticket and towing the vehicle was warranted and appropriate," police said.
> 
> They also said the car will have to be fully inspected before it can be allowed on the road again.
> 
> "This 'catch of the day' serves as a reminder to all drivers to obey the posted speed limit on all roads and highways."
> 
> 
> Catch o' the day: B.C. police impound car decked out with fishing gear


Who appointed the cops "art critics?"


----------



## Lola

This is just awesome!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

Steadfastly said:


> *Catch o' the day: B.C. police impound car decked out with fishing gear*
> *Police said the unusually adorned car was travelling more than 50 km/h over the speed limit*
> CBC News Posted: Jun 14, 2017 5:09 PM PT Last Updated: Jun 14, 2017 5:12 PM PT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver of this car got a $368 ticket for speeding in Delta B.C., but police said they were equally concerned with the decorations. (Delta Police)
> 
> Whale, whale, whale — what do we have here?
> 
> A driver cruising through Delta, B.C. had his car impounded after being pulled over for speeding on Wednesday.
> 
> Police said he was going 50 km/h over the posted limit, but the real concern was the car itself.
> 
> The vehicle was adorned with buoys, rope, a life jacket, a life ring and a fishing cage, along with a full-blown motor attached to the trunk (No word on whether or not the motor attributed to the speeding.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a bike tire thrown around the engine, to boot. (Delta Police)
> 
> Police said they issued the driver a $368 ticket "based on the 'accessories' on his vehicle, and that it was clearly unsafe to other drivers on the road."
> 
> "In all seriousness, due to the speed at which this vehicle was travelling and its condition, issuing a ticket and towing the vehicle was warranted and appropriate," police said.
> 
> They also said the car will have to be fully inspected before it can be allowed on the road again.
> 
> "This 'catch of the day' serves as a reminder to all drivers to obey the posted speed limit on all roads and highways."
> 
> 
> Catch o' the day: B.C. police impound car decked out with fishing gear


Washington plate. Wonder if the 'custom mods' were applied before or after it crossed the border from the U.S. ?


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> We need to stay an insomniacs thread! Lol seriously we do! I am starting one right now.


Last few nights I have dozed of earlier than usual.


----------



## Guitar101

*This Saturday, June 17 is Customer Appreciation Day at all Long & McQuade locations!*


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

*he 3 smartest animals found in your backyard*
*Of the many animals your backyard is likely to host, the smartest do not include cats and dogs*
By Nathalie Sturgeon, CBC News Posted: Jun 17, 2017 8:00 AM AT Last Updated: Jun 17, 2017 8:00 AM AT









These three creatures are smart, says Michael Edward of Science East. (CBC, Jesara Sinclair/CBC, CBC)


Quite a few different animals bring their personalities to a typical backyard — paranoid squirrels, barking dogs, empathetic crows, rummaging raccoons, haughty felines, silent mice, bashful rabbits — but which ones are the smartest?

After getting the question from a young, eager scientist, Michael Edwards, the director of strategic initiatives and exhibits at Science East in Fredericton, did some digging.

He discovered that the three smartest animals people might find in their backyard would not include the average cat or dog, he revealed on _Shift New Brunswick._

*1. The crow*








According to Michael Edwards at Science East in Fredericton, crows are both smart and understanding, at least of crows feeling blue. (Submitted by Ferne Williams)

The first smartest animal likely to be found is the crow. These black-feathered, short-beaked birds are among the most intelligent of birds.

According to Edwards, crows have a level of complexity that other animals don't often exhibit.

"They use non-verbal communication, which is not common in a lot of a lot of animals," he said.

Crows develop complex social groups before they mate, and they mate for life. Their gang-like social groups are useful in helping them practise their empathy. Crows console sad fellow crows.

Next time a murder of crows shows up in the backyard, and it looks like a group meeting, it is.

*2. The raccoon*








Raccoons are strong and they love the nightlife. (Colin Horabin )

These black-grey pudgy animals are often called nuisances, but they're smart.

Raccoons are the second smartest animal and are enjoy nightlife and they are extremely strong.

"They are also good at problem solving," he said. "We're building smarter raccoons every day."
By trying to create barriers to raccoons from getting food, humans encourage the animals problem solving behaviour, soon your backyard will be at the behest of raccoon overlords.

These bright and lively animals also wash their food.

*3. The squirrel*








Squirrels are crafty about making sure their food isn't stolen. (bcinvasives.ca)

Lastly, the tree-climbing, nut-hoarding and fluffy-tailed squirrels are the third smartest animal.

"They are good at overcoming what has been done," said Edward. "They are good at problem solving, they`re good at getting into stuff, and they have really good agility."

Agility comes in handy motorists swerve to avoid what might be considered pesky creatures.

And if squirrels sometimes do appear paranoid, they are. They will fake hiding food so that other squirrels won't gain access to their stash.



The 3 smartest animals found in your backyard


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


>


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## bzrkrage

Hey Larry, I think player99 won that round.....


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## amagras

You know you are a good parent and you are doing your best for the music when your Strat is dirty with banana. 
Happy father's day!


----------



## greco

amagras said:


> You know you are a good parent and you are doing your best for the music when your Strat is dirty with banana.
> Happy father's day!


Thanks for my laugh for the day.
It is easy to imagine this picture!









You are to be commended for being such a great parent while continuing to be so committed to the music by having to struggle through a layer of banana

Happy Father's Day


----------



## Lola

OMG I just woke up from a nightmare! I was downtown and dreamt someone had stole my son and my guitar from me! What a stupid effing dream! Now I am up for awhile! Why do we have to have deans like this?


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> OMG I just woke up from a nightmare! I was downtown and dreamt someone had stole my son and my guitar from me! What a stupid effing dream! Now I am up for awhile! Why do we have to have deans like this?


i used to have a recurring nitemare about losing my son in a sears parking lot here. scariest dream ever. i had it, even after he was grown and had a kid of his own. the last time i had it was the only time i ever woke up yelling/screaming. it was about a year ago.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> OMG I just woke up from a nightmare! I was downtown and dreamt someone had stole my son and my guitar from me! What a stupid dream! Now I am up for awhile! *Why do we have to have deans like this?*


My dear, you will have to speak to the head of the universities to get the answer to this. Sorry, just couldn't resist.

However, I might be able to offer some kind of an answer for your crazy _*dream. *_My niece and I were just discussing this very question a couple days ago. Usually, if you start tracing the things you were thinking about or talking about, you can find a thread. Of course, during the rems, when we are dreaming, our mind mixes our thoughts up and looking at it when awake, it seems crazy.


----------



## Robert1950

Putin's morning ride...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

I've got the key to the highway...

Or at least I used to.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Jim DaddyO

With the oncoming of self driving car technology you just know that there WILL one day be a country song about someone's truck leaving them.


----------



## Mooh

Jim...that's the funniest thing I've read in ages!


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Adcandour




----------



## dcole




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## cheezyridr

adcandour said:


> View attachment 97953


amen to that!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

Well yesterday I had a visit from the cops.ended up someone being put in the back seat of the cop car. Let's hope I don't have to deal with them again. #stuid punk thought the could hurt me lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> Well yesterday I had a visit from the cops.ended up someone being put in the back seat of the cop car. Let's hope I don't have to deal with them again. #stuid punk thought the could hurt me lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what? you come on here and only give a tiny part of the end of a story? guy, where is paul harvey? we need the rest of the story


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


>


Of all the places to put a chip...


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=766852910163704


----------



## butterknucket

Player99 said:


> Of all the places to put a chip...


If you ask nicely, maybe he'll show you!


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> If you ask nicely, maybe he'll show you!


I'm OK.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=578214762317708


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=578214762317708


Ah yes, the blank post.


----------



## Wardo

Jolly Jane just lays around.
And listens with her mouth.
She's had about a dozen husbands.
But the last one just took out.
Who's gonna bring her dinner.
Through the weary years ahead.
All she'll get from me is sympathy.
Ain't got time to see she's fed.

TVZ


----------



## zontar

The White Falcon: A Classic Gretsch That Was Never Meant To Exist


----------



## silvertonebetty

I met Batman









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

Odd aircraft seen buzzing Edmonton City Hall...


----------



## Steadfastly

Robert1950 said:


> Odd aircraft seen buzzing Edmonton City Hall...


That's the new L & M delivery craft.................................................................................delivering your new Taylor 322CE.


----------



## LexxM3

Not sure if I should have posted here or the Space thread ... yeah, here is better:









Captain Pickguard ... rimshot ...


----------



## Steadfastly

Deleted.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Everything couldn't be more perfect today!

Feel like I am in high school right now.

Hubby is at the cottage while I stay home with the puppies! NO one is home so I have my amp at 11. I am sure you can hear me two blocks away! Lol

Does life get better then this! Even if he had of been here I still would played but not as loud!


----------



## Lola

delete


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Guest

speaking of tone ..
(it's been posted before, but ..WTH ..)


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> speaking of tone ..
> (it's been posted before, but ..WTH ..)


OMG, I'm dying watching that!


----------



## silvertonebetty

like my melons . They are bound to impress someone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Everything couldn't be more perfect today!
> 
> Feel like I am in high school right now.
> 
> Hubby is at the cottage while I stay home with the puppies! *NO one is home so I have my amp at 11. I am sure you can hear me two blocks away! Lol*
> 
> Does life get better then this! Even if he had of been here I still would played but not as loud!


I just came back from the neighbours and apologised to him for calling the police on him. I thought he had turned up his stereo again but it's you.


----------



## Guest

silvertonebetty said:


> like my melons .


I used to work at a food warehouse and skids like that come through all the time.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> I used to work at a food warehouse and skids like that come through all the time.


We weren't supposed too get them. They asked for seedless but the sent seeded 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> I used to work at a food warehouse and skids like that come through all the time.


I worked in produce in a grocery store a long time ago. We had a truck driver piss us off and it was really hot in the middle of the summer, so we put a skid of rotting watermelons on his when he went to the washroom. 

Rotting watermelons _*SMELL*_.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

The V8 DB11 is coming with an AMG built engine. What's not to like? Beautiful English car with German engineered engine. One of the few times I would like to have a couple of hundred thousands in mad money.

Eight into 11 Will Go: Aston Martin Debuts AMG V-8 in DB11


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> Rotting watermelons _*SMELL*_.


Anything rotting smells. lol.
Take a whiff of canned pet food after they explode from heat.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> Anything rotting smells. lol.
> Take a whiff of canned pet food after they explode from heat.


The worst thing I ever smelled is rotting worms. I can stand just about anything, having worked on my sister's farm but one whiff of that and I am close to losing my dinner.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Anything rotting smells. lol.
> Take a whiff of canned pet food after they explode from heat.


Oh I know, but as far as produce goes, nothing smells as bad as rotting watermelons.


----------



## Adcandour

Steadfastly said:


> The worst thing I ever smelled is rotting worms. I can stand just about anything, having worked on my sister's farm but one whiff of that and I am close to losing my dinner.


Yeah, that's the worst. Have you ever seen a rotten worm? They turn into a goop similar to the inside of a butter tart.


----------



## butterknucket

Gutting wild animals is a pretty bad smell.


----------



## Steadfastly

adcandour said:


> Yeah, that's the worst. Have you ever seen a rotten worm? They turn into a goop similar to the inside of a butter tart.


Many times. When we fish on a stream using worms we use a belt bucket to hold our worms. On warm days the worms die quickly and sometimes we don't notice until we get home and dump the worms out. By then they are a stinking rotten mass of goop like you said in your post.


----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


> Gutting wild animals is a pretty bad smell.


Done that many times. Just to give you a comparison, rotten worms is at least 20 times as bad. Seriously.


----------



## Kenmac

Here's a joke I heard awhile back:

A guy goes into a bar, tells the bartender, "I want 15 shots of your best Scotch whisky." The bartender pulls out a single shot glass. Guy says, "No, no, no. I want 15 shots. Pour 'em all up, right here in front of me. Fifteen shot glasses full of whisky." The bartender says okay, fills up the shot glasses, and the customer starts drinking them like crazy—one, two, three, four—and the bartender says, "Whoa! Geeze, hold it! Settle down! Man alive! Why are you drinking like that?" The guy says, "You'd be drinking like that, too, if you had what I have." The bartender says,"'Oh, I'm sorry, buddy. What do you have?" And the customer says, "'A dollar.'"


----------



## butterknucket

Steadfastly said:


> Done that many times. Just to give you a comparison, rotten worms is at least 20 times as bad. Seriously.


I've smelled both, but maybe it's been too long for rotten worms for me. I remember a cup of worms being forgotten about in the garage one hot summer day.


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


>


That's a really funny pic.


Because usually it's at the beginning of a musical career that they need to ask, "Do you want fries with that?"


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

We almost had young child get hit buy a truck today. She ran off from her parents while they were checking out their groceries and she ways hiding between the cars. And she took off again. If the father wouldn't of notice the on coming pickup truck I just don't know. All I could say is that man ran like hell and jumped in front of the truck then his girl came on running on by. I stood like a dear in the headlight. Couldn't even move.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaucyJack

Close call!


----------



## silvertonebetty

SaucyJack said:


> Close call!


Too close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

Steadfastly said:


> Done that many times. Just to give you a comparison, rotten worms is at least 20 times as bad. Seriously.


that suggests you have never skinned a muskrat. as a young lad, i made my beer/weed/fishing rod money that way. skinning a muskrat is the grossest smell i have experienced so far.

that said, i did clear an entire building by relieving myself once, shortly after my bowel surgery.


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> that suggests you have never skinned a muskrat. as a young lad, i made my beer/weed/fishing rod money that way. skinning a muskrat is the grossest smell i have experienced so far.
> .


That is worse than rotting worms?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

Watching one of the news channels the other day, the side-scrolling news items at the bottom of the screen made me do a double-take. The style of the times is to precede many things with "e-" or "i", always using lower-case and not upper-case.

So you can imagine I was a little baffled when I thought I read something about "Interrace-transfer" problems. Turned out it was "Interac e-transfer", but the letters were kind of crowded at the bottom. Reminded me of Darrell Hammond's Sean Connery on SNL.


----------



## zontar




----------



## High/Deaf

If you get a chance @zontar , check out Super Duper Alice Cooper. 

It talks about the origins of the band, how "Alice Cooper" was initially a band-name, but eventually most fans came to see Vince as "Alice". Some management types convince Vince to take the name and carry on solo, leaving the rest of "Alice Cooper" behind. No love lost there......


----------



## Wardo

I live on the ground floor of a condo. I'm sitting outside on my patio and I can hear bass an drums going real good and it sounds like they got a VC3 in there as well. Not bothering me any but apart from the guy that plays sax now and again I ain't never heard anyone going at it here like this before .... Rock on !!


----------



## Wardo

They were taking a pretty good run at Paranoid but then it all fell apart and it's been silence for awhile now. I think "the vigelanty man" might have come along and give em the word....lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> If you get a chance @zontar , check out Super Duper Alice Cooper.
> 
> It talks about the origins of the band, how "Alice Cooper" was initially a band-name, but eventually most fans came to see Vince as "Alice". Some management types convince Vince to take the name and carry on solo, leaving the rest of "Alice Cooper" behind. No love lost there......


I have seen some of the documentaries about Alice, the Alice Cooper band and related things.
I have read some of the books as well--especially enjoying Alice Cooper Golf Monster & plan o check out Dennis Dunaway's bio as well


----------



## zontar




----------



## mhammer

The Rick Moranis Michael McDonald thing is an absolute classic. Right up there with "Gordon Lightfoot sings every song ever written".


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

A cross between a Golden Retriever and a Husky. Look at those gorgeous eyes!


----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> The Rick Moranis Michael McDonald thing is an absolute classic. Right up there with "Gordon Lightfoot sings every song ever written".


Definitely a classic--I wish Gordon Lightfoot had done something for real like that back in the day...

Another classic-




I like how they had the actual album in this as well--not some random record.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> A cross between a Golden Retriever and a Husky. Look at those gorgeous eyes!


That's a dog one can only walk at night. Because if you walk it when people can *see *it, so many will stop to pet it and ask you about it, the dog will be ready to go out for another wizz by the time you're about to go back in the house.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

The best thing about the good old days is that I wasn't good, and I wasn't old.


----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> The best thing about the good old days is that I wasn't good, and I wasn't old.


Does age bother you? I try not to think of it. I am reminded every day though. As my husband celebrates another birthday his health is just deteriorating quicker then it should! I know the large number of cancer drugs he is taking doesn't help! The side effects alone from steroid therapy is horrendous. Steroids are a necessary evil for now. Sorry to bum anyone out but it's a fact of life.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> Does age bother you? I try not to think of it. I am reminded every day though. As my husband celebrates another birthday his health is just deteriorating quicker then it should! I know the large number of cancer drugs he is taking doesn't help! The side effects alone from steroid therapy is horrendous. Steroids are a necessary evil for now. Sorry to bum anyone out but it's a fact of life.


Not really bothered by it, but I could do with some of the excess energy I had, and wouldn't miss some of the aches and pains and foggy memory that I have gained in its stead. I wouldn't want to be that stupid kid again, but it sometimes seems the only thing I have got better at is farting.


----------



## mhammer

There is a life-size sculpture in the Glasgow bus terminal that is impossible to NOT like. It's a guy and a gal, and they are just SO damn happy to see each other. You can't tell if one of them is leaving, or finally come home. The woman has a tear, which makes it even more ambiguous. Is the bag his or hers? We don't know. All we can know is that, for their sake, we don't want that embrace to ever stop.

Perfect for a location that sees so many heart-wrenching goodbyes, and soul-lifting hellos each day.


----------



## cheezyridr

the bag belongs to the man. it is below his right hand, and is a one handed bag. too big for a woman's bag. the direction each person is facing might also be a clue. the man is dressed the way a man might were he riding a bus for a long time. jeans, t-shirt, square toed boots. the woman is crying because he's been gone so long, she'll have to give him atm.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> the bag belongs to the man. it is below his right hand, and is a one handed bag. too big for a woman's bag. the direction each person is facing might also be a clue. the man is dressed the way a man might were he riding a bus for a long time. jeans, t-shirt, square toed boots. the woman is crying because he's been gone so long, she'll have to give him atm.


Brilliant deductions Sherlocke! lol

But seriously, you're very observant. Good on ya.


----------



## mhammer

But ain't it just about the sweetest thing you've ever seen in a bus station?


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> The best thing about the good old days is that I wasn't good, and I wasn't old.


The girls were younger and they were badder.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> But ain't it just about the sweetest thing you've ever seen in a bus station?


Nope. The sweetest thing was the back of a bus with my ex on it.


----------



## zontar

Where would I be?


----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


> Nope. The sweetest thing was the back of a bus with my ex on it.


Yep, there's either a blues or a country song in there just waiting.


----------



## jb welder

Good analysis cheezy. I was going to like it and then, urban dictionary.


----------



## cheezyridr

jb welder said:


> Good analysis cheezy. I was going to like it and then, urban dictionary.


i was wondering how long it might take for someone to get to that. hahhahaha


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=698391880330830


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=698391880330830


That was the truth and nothing but. 

The truth will set you free!!


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


>


I saw them at Larry's Hideaway and ended up in 52 Division after the bar closed.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Yep, there's either a blues or a country song in there just waiting.


Written by Gordon Lightfoot. Sung by Tom Waits.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Yep, there's either a blues or a country song in there just waiting.


And a bloody mess on the back of the bus.


----------



## zontar




----------



## silvertonebetty

and bottle of scotch my grandfather won about 50 years so my grandmother said. And it's still unopened man it must be some strong stuff by now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly

silvertonebetty said:


> and bottle of scotch my grandfather won about 50 years so my grandmother said. And it's still unopened man it must be some strong stuff by now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Minto, NB is not too far from PEI.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Steadfastly said:


> Minto, NB is not too far from PEI.


 Hahaha . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

Had to get up and get a piece of cheesecake!


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

A scream of thunder just woke me up! Our neighbors either side of us have Harley Davidson cruisers! They're leaving for some trip together. You could feel the whole house vibrate, I kid you not. 

They are good people but seriously at 5:30 am. 

This post is for you Electraglide! Lol


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> A scream of thunder just woke me up! Our neighbors either side of us have Harley Davidson cruisers! They're leaving for some trip together. You could feel the whole house vibrate, I kid you not.
> 
> They are good people but seriously at 5:30 am.
> 
> This post is for you Electraglide! Lol


As Mrs Brown would say "The dirty bastards" 1:10


----------



## Farmboyjo

laristotle said:


> speaking of tone ..
> (it's been posted before, but ..WTH ..)


I've never seen this SRV version before (the Oilers version a few years ago - yes). Laughed at this so hard, so often, my wife had to come see what I was watching. She didn't laugh... and explaining terms to her didn't help either... Love it!


----------



## butterknucket

Ed O'Brien's best guitar solos.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

water's the worst way to try and cool that down.
it only spreads the heat.
drink milk or eat bread.


idiots


----------



## BSTheTech

That is some classic cinema right there.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

LM(unplugged)AO


----------



## Steadfastly

Some funny and amazing moments. I thought the rooster around the 9 minute mark was amazingly funny.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> A scream of thunder just woke me up! Our neighbors either side of us have Harley Davidson cruisers! They're leaving for some trip together. You could feel the whole house vibrate, I kid you not.
> 
> They are good people but seriously at 5:30 am.
> 
> This post is for you Electraglide! Lol


Hey Lola......get over it. There's no sweeter sound. My neighbour has a Ford diesel truck that's a hell of a lot louder than my bike. He plays music from the 80's and 90's. He leaves at 5:30 am for his work. Seems he doesn't like bagpipe music at 10 on a Friday night.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> A scream of thunder just woke me up! Our neighbours either side of us have Harley Davidson cruisers! They're leaving for some trip together. You could feel the whole house vibrate, I kid you not.
> 
> They are good people but seriously at 5:30 am.l


There is no need for that. People like that are selfish and have little feeling for others. I think there is a noise bylaw where you live. They could at least walk there bike down the street until they are in a place where the sound won't wake the neighbours. We have a few like that around here and I am getting close to asking the police if there is anything they can do about them. My wife is sensitive to loud sounds like that and it bothers her every time they go by.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Hey Lola......get over it. There's no sweeter sound. My neighbour has a Ford diesel truck that's a hell of a lot louder than my bike. He plays music from the 80's and 90's. He leaves at 5:30 am for his work. Seems he doesn't like bagpipe music at 10 on a Friday night.


i disagree. loud pipes are a selfish invasion of other people's privacy and personal space. it's cool that the person who owns the bike likes loud pipes, but inflicting it on others during inappropriate times is rude and selfish, imo. i had pipes on my bikes too. but they had _some_ baffling. leaving for work in the morning, i was gentle on the throttle for the sake of my neighbors.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i disagree. loud pipes are a selfish invasion of other people's privacy and personal space. it's cool that the person who owns the bike likes loud pipes, but inflicting it on others during inappropriate times is rude and selfish, imo. i had pipes on my bikes too. but they had _some_ baffling. leaving for work in the morning, i was gentle on the throttle for the sake of my neighbors.


If the bikes on either side of Lola are stock, as is mine, then there is nothing you can do about the sound of the pipes. They are legal. Being light on the throttle won't change the sound. As far as I know the exhaust of my neighbors truck is stock. Nothing inappropriate about when her neighbors are leaving on holidays or when mine leaves for work.


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> There is no need for that. People like that are selfish and have little feeling for others. I think there is a noise bylaw where you live. They could at least walk there bike down the street until they are in a place where the sound won't wake the neighbours. We have a few like that around here and I am getting close to asking the police if there is anything they can do about them. My wife is sensitive to loud sounds like that and it bothers her every time they go by.


Hey steady. You wanna try and motor hike a 1000 lb bike a block or two up a 4 to 6 degree slope? How about pushing a 3/4 ton pick up with a welding rig on it. As far as noise bylaws go, for a lot of things they are not enforceable and there is not much the police can or will do. They will just tell your wife to wear ear plugs.


----------



## Steadfastly

Electraglide said:


> Hey steady. You wanna try and motor hike a 1000 lb bike a block or two up a 4 to 6 degree slope? How about pushing a 3/4 ton pick up with a welding rig on it. As far as noise bylaws go, for a lot of things they are not enforceable and there is not much the police can or will do. They will just tell your wife to wear ear plugs.


And they will continue to go their selfish ways. Is that the way you do it or are you sensitive to other people's feeling?


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## jb welder

zontar said:


>


This reminded me of the backup singer when they did 'MacArthur Park' on Mel's Rockpile.


----------



## zontar

jb welder said:


> This reminded me of the backup singer when they did 'MacArthur Park' on Mel's Rockpile.


He's impersonating Richard Harris who did do a version of MacArthur's Park
they were joking about how long it is, and also spoofing Donna Summers' disco cover of it at the same time.
They did a good job spoofing it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Did I already say too much humidity?
Well, if I did--I am saying it again...


----------



## Robert1950

zontar said:


> Did I already say too much humidity?
> Well, if I did--I am saying it again...


That is why I prefer Edmonton over Toronto. HATE HUMIDITY. 29c / hmdx 34c is a piece of cake compared to how sweatbag it can get in Toronto.


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> That is why I prefer Edmonton over Toronto. HATE HUMIDITY. 29c / hmdx 34c is a piece of cake compared to how sweatbag it can get in Toronto.


it's not usually this humid here.
But I'm sure it's still not as humid as Toronto


----------



## cheezyridr

hahahah you guys think you have humidity. it's been over 90 here most days since i got here, and being a peninsula, it's all about humidity. know that you are lucky this time of year.


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> hahahah you guys think you have humidity. it's been over 90 here most days since i got here, and being a peninsula, it's all about humidity. know that you are lucky this time of year.


Hey--I admitted our humidity isn't as bad--but it's still more than I am used to.


----------



## cheezyridr

more recuse dogs, filmed by lola with our ipad


----------



## Wardo

Sister Rosetta Tharpe gonna help y'all get yer lives straitened round:


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> And they will continue to go their selfish ways. Is that the way you do it or are you sensitive to other people's feeling?


Last night about 9ish I was sitting in the back yard feeding the skitters. The neighbors next door were having a fire and playing yatzee. I could hear them Maybe I should have called the cops.....not. Are you telling me that people should not leave on their holidays until their neighbors are up and then push their bikes for blocks so as not to disturb said pia neighbors? Me, I go out, start the bike, let it warm for a bit, depending on how cold it is, and the throttle up to climb the slope from my place. In a couple of weeks I'm meeting some friends when they pass thru here and we're heading for the coast. They'll be here about 4ish in the am. By rights we should be at the coast about 14 hrs later. As far as being sensitive about my neighbors feelings, for the most part, I don't care. Especially with people I don't know.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> hahahah you guys think you have humidity. it's been over 90 here most days since i got here, and being a peninsula, it's all about humidity. know that you are lucky this time of year.


You know what relative humidity is don't you cheezy?


----------



## Steadfastly

Electraglide said:


> As far as being sensitive about my neighbours feelings, for the most part, *I don't care.* Especially with people I don't know.


Your attitude has far preceded your post.


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Adcandour

In case you missed this:


----------



## Robert1950

cheezyridr said:


> hahahah you guys think you have humidity. it's been over 90 here most days since i got here, and being a peninsula, it's all about humidity. know that you are lucky this time of year.


You know, I had to look at 90. I'm 67 and I had to think, what is 90? Finally had to convert it to metric. That is around 32C. I thought it might be warmer. I remember that the humidex going 40+ in Toronto wasn't uncommon. I remember the humidex hit 50 on August 1, 2006 - I worked with a person who had a seizure that day because they became dehydrated. That is why it sticks in my mind.

I have a science degree so I became an early supporter of metric because I realized how awkward and archaic imperial was.

Anyway too much humidity sucks big time.


----------



## Robert1950

Today it is 17C and feels like 16C. That type of change seems about par for the course around here. Give this over yesterday anytime (29C/34C)


----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


> Today it is 17C and feels like 16C. That type of change seems about par for the course around here. Give this over yesterday anytime (29C/34C)


Yesterday was great and I would trade you for today.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

vadsy said:


> Yesterday was great and I would trade you for today.


Yesterday was why I did my 40 minute arthritis walk at the mall. Today I can do it outside


----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


> Yesterday was why I did my 40 minute arthritis walk at the mall. Today I can do it outside


Today looks and feels like depression, yesterday was beers in and party.


----------



## luker0

Robert1950 said:


> Today it is 17C and feels like 16C. That type of change seems about par for the course around here. Give this over yesterday anytime (29C/34C)


I keep joking with my wife that Edmonton is right beside the frickin arctic. It is where she was born and where her entire family still lives. I've worked there and visited so many times I've come to despise the weather. 
Like the weekend we were married, leave Ottawa at +26 and sunny, land in Edmonton at -6 and snowing. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

luker0 said:


> I keep joking with my wife that Edmonton is right beside the frickin arctic. It is where she was born and where her entire family still lives. I've worked there and visited so many times I've come to despise the weather.
> Like the weekend we were married, leave Ottawa at +26 and sunny, land in Edmonton at -6 and snowing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


If you could spread the word about how terrible this place is and help keep the riff raff out I'd appreciate it. Too many people here.


----------



## luker0

vadsy said:


> If you could spread the word about how terrible this place is and help keep the riff raff out I'd appreciate it. Too many people here.


Hah. I do my best. 

Couple of nice neighnurhoods though. Too bad about the weather. 

One time, was working for Service Alberta and the office was a 8 minute walk to work, 6 minutes in December at -34C before wind chill. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

luker0 said:


> Hah. I do my best.
> 
> Couple of nice neighnurhoods though. Too bad about the weather.
> 
> One time, was working for Service Alberta and the office was a 8 minute walk to work, 6 minutes in December at -34C before wind chill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


That's rather balmy but not everyone can take it.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> You know what relative humidity is don't you cheezy?


here is the data for june in toronto Average Weather in June in Toronto, Canada - Weather Spark

here is newport delaware for june Average Weather in June in Wilmington Manor, Delaware, United States - Weather Spark


----------



## Robert1950

vadsy said:


> If you could spread the word about how terrible this place is and help keep the riff raff out I'd appreciate it. Too many people here.


After working in Toronto for 35 years and living in the City/GTA for as long, I find Edmonton pleasantly smaller. And Sherwood Park is thankfully no Mississauga. And I am thankful for the lack of humidity,... except when it is dry enough start fires if you look at the forest the wrong way.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> In case you missed this:


That is the gayest thing I have seen today.


----------



## luker0

You're right, those people really are a happy bunch.


----------



## zontar




----------



## silvertonebetty

They had one job

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

I kind of want something like that...

That on e could be a fake though...


----------



## silvertonebetty

zontar said:


> I kind of want something like that...
> 
> That on e could be a fake though...


Most likely is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

New HBO warning system tells viewers when they shouldn’t watch an episode with their mom


----------



## mhammer

Player99 said:


>


Ever notice that Brittany Howard, from the Alabama Shakes plays the same kind of SG (minus the Vibrola)? I think she's seen that video.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> water's the worst way to try and cool that down.
> it only spreads the heat.
> drink milk or eat bread.
> 
> 
> idiots


Or a banana works as well.


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> After working in Toronto for 35 years and living in the City/GTA for as long, I find Edmonton pleasantly smaller. And Sherwood Park is thankfully no Mississauga. And I am thankful for the lack of humidity,... except when it is dry enough start fires if you look at the forest the wrong way.



I love Toronto. Queen and Yonge and any parts there of. It's the energy and the vibe down there. There is always so much happening. 

If I could afford to move down there I would in a minutes notice. Actually Rosedale would suit me perfectly.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Steadfastly

Player99 said:


>


That neck is a bit narrow for my hands; likely his too.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> I love Toronto. If I could afford to move down there I would in a minutes notice.


Your just saying that because there's no "Poison Ivy" downtown.


----------



## Alex

BBQ and Ice cooler


----------



## High/Deaf

Alex said:


> BBQ and Ice cooler
> 
> View attachment 105377


That's very cool. At the end of the night, you just push that little lever and put out the fire. Brilliant!


----------



## Wardo

mhammer said:


> Ever notice that Brittany Howard, from the Alabama Shakes plays the same kind of SG (minus the Vibrola)? I think she's seen that video.


Yeah, seems hers is Les Paul SG too.


----------



## zontar

Player99 said:


>


The first time I heard one of her songs--I was impressed by her voice, and also liked the guitar playing--but had no idea it was her doing it--so even more impressed...


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> here is the data for june in toronto Average Weather in June in Toronto, Canada - Weather Spark
> 
> here is newport delaware for june Average Weather in June in Wilmington Manor, Delaware, United States - Weather Spark





Steadfastly said:


> Your attitude has far preceded your post.


So what.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> So what.


Chill guys!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Chill guys!


Nah. I'm in a bad mood and really don't give a flying f....


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> more recuse dogs, filmed by lola with our ipad


That was a magical night never to be forgotten! 

Cheezy you blew my mind when you played that Gov't Mule song. Your playing sounded superb!


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Nah. I'm in a bad mood and really don't give a flying f....


Bad mood? It such a waste of your precious energy.


----------



## Guest

I like it.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Bad mood? It such a waste of your precious energy.


"My precious energy"? I don't have any. Sounds like something a tree huger would say. Next thing I know someone will tell me to go out and do something productive. Forget that. I'll just ride my loud but legal motorcycle.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> "My precious energy"? I don't have any. Sounds like something a tree huger would say. Next thing I know someone will tell me to go out and do something productive. Forget that. I'll just ride my loud but legal motorcycle.


Wow, such a great attitude! Be miserable then, I don't give a flying f either! 

Your just this side of being obnoxious! Go live your miserable existence then, I don't give a flying f either!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Wow, such a great attitude! Be miserable then, I don't give a flying f either!
> 
> Your just this side of being obnoxious! Go live your miserable existence then, I don't give a flying f either!


Chill girl.^)@#


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Chill girl.^)@#


Ya sorry. Electriglide!


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> "My precious energy"? I don't have any. Sounds like something a tree huger would say. Next thing I know someone will tell me to go out and do something productive. Forget that. I'll just ride my loud but legal motorcycle.


Just trying to help. Nothing more nothing less!

How do you move if you don't have any energy

What does being a "tree hugger" have to do with this? 

What if I am? Nonsensical


----------



## zontar

Do I need to post more banjo stuff?


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Do I need to post more banjo stuff?


Go right ahead. I am into it!


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> Do I need to post more banjo stuff?



no. no, you DON'T need to post more banjo stuff.


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> no. no, you DON'T need to post more banjo stuff.


ok. ukuleles it is then.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> no. no, you DON'T need to post more banjo stuff.


You know things are going weird when i threaten to post banjo stuff...


----------



## zontar

Just a PSA--check your toilet tanks to see if they are leaking--they can do that silently so you don't hear or see it.
Just put some food colouring in the tank & wait about 15-20 minutes--if the water in the bowl is coloured after that you have a flapper leak--and the good news is that they are easy, inexpensive & quick to replace--and if you pay for water by consumption it will add up & save you money.
even with a slow leak.
Replaced mine earlier today--didn't take long.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

Nice^


----------



## Guest




----------



## LexxM3

Lola said:


>


Well, if we're going to make fun of English (the language, not the people, although both are deserving ) and since this is a Canadian music forum, how could we not note these notable notes:


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

This really bites! Our fridge/freezer quit working. It apparently stopped in the middle of the night because all of the meat was semi thawed! $200 worth of chicken and beef all for naught! We went and bought a refurbished small bar fridge to take up some of the slack. We also have two coolers full of food! What an effing hassle! We have had to wait almost a week because these kinds of service people are extremely busy at this time of year! The service appt is for tomorrow! 

We are hoping the repair Is minor . We don't really want to fork out for a new fridge.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## butterknucket

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 107793


Someone posted that on facebook yesterday. I shared it, but not many people will get it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


The only problem I forsee is trying to get that out after too much wine!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> This really bites! Our fridge/freezer quit working. It apparently stopped in the middle of the night because all of the meat was semi thawed! $200 worth of chicken and beef all for naught! We went and bought a refurbished small bar fridge to take up some of the slack. We also have two coolers full of food! What an effing hassle! We have had to wait almost a week because these kinds of service people are extremely busy at this time of year! The service appt is for tomorrow!
> 
> We are hoping the repair Is minor . We don't really want to fork out for a new fridge.


Always could be worse. When I younger my parents bought $800 worth of meat. And in a game of hide in seek my younger brother turned off the freezer. They lost everything and the insurance company wouldn't cover anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Always could be worse. When I younger my parents bought $800 worth of meat. And in a game of hide in seek my younger brother turned off the freezer. They lost everything and the insurance company wouldn't cover anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is horrible! I can relate. I can remember how hard my father worked to feed the 6 of us. We ate very well.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> That is horrible! I can relate.


I can only imagine how happy my dad was when the insurance company noticed it was turned off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> This really bites! Our fridge/freezer quit working. It apparently stopped in the middle of the night because all of the meat was semi thawed! $200 worth of chicken and beef all for naught! We went and bought a refurbished small bar fridge to take up some of the slack. We also have two coolers full of food! What an effing hassle! We have had to wait almost a week because these kinds of service people are extremely busy at this time of year! The service appt is for tomorrow!
> 
> We are hoping the repair Is minor . We don't really want to fork out for a new fridge.


That does suck
Reminded me of a time we came home to a funny smell & discovered our freezer had come unplugged when we had gone away one weekend.
The stuff at the top was soggy & mushy & unidentifiable.
there was some stuff that was half defrosted & still seemed okay--so I fired up the barbecue & we had choices that night--and some leftovers.
A few things at the bottom were still frozen--so hey went into the fridge freezer until the freezer was cleaned out & got cold again.

Hopefully it is cheap repairs over expensive ones or replacement...


----------



## Guest

If you're vegan you don't have to worry.


----------



## zontar

Player99 said:


> If you're vegan you don't have to worry.


But being a Vegan means a missed steak.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> But being a Vegan means a missed steak.


I am not Vegan, I am a vegetarian! I still eat yogurt, eggs, cream in my coffee etc. 

It's the rest of the carnivores in my family!


----------



## Lola

Player99 said:


> If you're vegan you don't have to worry.


I am not a vegan but a vegetarian! Sure I do. It was my hard earned dough that bought some of the meat! It's awful to waste that kind of food! Any food for that matter! I grew up in a big family and you ate everything on your plate! There was no room for any waste of any type,


----------



## Guest

Watch the documentaries "Eating You Alive" 2016, and "What The Health". Then we can talk about eggs, cheese and milk. If you only watch one, I recommend Eating You Alive.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I am not Vegan, I am a vegetarian! I still eat yogurt, eggs, cream in my coffee etc.
> 
> It's the rest of the carnivores in my family!


Never said you were a vegan-but I guess for you it is still a missed steak...


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Never said you were a vegan-but I guess for you it is still a missed steak...


Miscommunication! Just generally speaking!


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

here is something some of you might like. not new at all, but good. also, she is draggin the braggin wagon, if you know what i mean


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Jamdog

zontar said:


> That does suck
> Reminded me of a time we came home to a funny smell & discovered our freezer had come unplugged when we had gone away one weekend.
> The stuff at the top was soggy & mushy & unidentifiable.
> there was some stuff that was half defrosted & still seemed okay--so I fired up the barbecue & we had choices that night--and some leftovers.
> A few things at the bottom were still frozen--so hey went into the fridge freezer until the freezer was cleaned out & got cold again.
> 
> Hopefully it is cheap repairs over expensive ones or replacement...


Remember the huge ice storm in Quebec in the 90s?

Well, about a month before, my dad had won a shopping spree at the local grocery. Sent most of his spree time in the meat section. May have had a few grand worth of meat in that freezer. 

The settlement was about 100$ per household. 

So much waste


----------



## Steadfastly

Jamdog said:


> Remember the huge ice storm in Quebec in the 90s?
> 
> Well, about a month before, my dad had won a shopping spree at the local grocery. Sent most of his spree time in the meat section. May have had a few grand worth of meat in that freezer.
> 
> The settlement was about 100$ per household.
> 
> So much waste


I remember it well. So many trees had the tops broken off and this was visible for 2-3 years after. I also had a job to do in Kingston and one of my friends still had about 3/4" of ice on the brick of his garage. What our friends in Quebec asked for most were batteries. They were impossible to get in some places.


----------



## Guest

There’s A Genius Street Artist Running Loose In New York, And Let’s Hope Nobody Catches Him


----------



## butterknucket

When you drink absinthe.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

If you replace the W's in What, Where and When with T's, you get the answers.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


>


We did the same thing at work last October for a contest--our department won one of the awards for our Donald Trumpkin.


----------



## Lola

I just had to give Eddie some avatar time. (a girlie squeal of delight)

He *was *just so damned adorable!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

I walk by one of Toronto's iconic buildings frequently on my way to rehearsal. It's called the "Flat Iron building". It's amazing. Just the shape of it boggles my mind.





and then right on back of the building is a beautiful example of Trompe L'oeil.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I walk by one of Toronto's iconic buildings frequently on my way to rehearsal. It's called the "Flat Iron building". It's amazing. Just the shape of it boggles my mind.


I've seen otehr buildings in otehr places that are similar--and I always find it cool.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Bus seats mistaken for burqas by members of anti-immigrant group


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

This newborn calf looks just like KISS frontman Gene Simmons | Toronto Star


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1242786319240172


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> I've seen otehr buildings in otehr places that are similar--and I always find it cool.


So Mr. Zontar is "otehr" a mistake or a word from some foreign language?


----------



## silvertonebetty

My plant  had a new seedling . It arrived around the same day as my friend's wedding proposal happened . So I think next summer when she has her wedding I may give it to them as a wedding gift. My plant came off an 25 year old plant and that 25 year plant was a wedding gift to my cousin

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> My plant  had a new seedling . It arrived around the same day as my friend's wedding proposal happened . So I think next summer when she has her wedding I may give it to them as a wedding gift. My plant came off an 25 year old plant and that 25 year plant was a wedding gift to my cousin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's amazing and so very sweet! From a woman's point of view.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> That's amazing and so very sweet! From a woman's point of view.


The neatest thing about it is I must of came up around Friday . And Friday is actually the day he proposed to her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Too much info here.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Too much info here.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> So Mr. Zontar is "otehr" a mistake or a word from some foreign language?


It's from a language I am fluent in--Typos.


----------



## cheezyridr

for some reason when i come to this thread, i don't the button for "go to 1st unread" so i have to click on the last page. my scroll wheel is going ot, so i keep having to see that disturbing pic of lemmy every time.
hahahaha

but the reason i came in here was to post this:










i want to fill that with mozzerella , pepperoni, and sauce, then back in the oven, wrapped in foil.


----------



## Robert1950

"Have you ever noticed how much the CN tower in Toronto looks like one of the towers on Lothal? I did." Dave Filoni*

*(head of animation and many things Star Wars)


----------



## zontar

So I am having a bite to eat while I wait to start...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

Never mind the CN fuckin tower. It's god damn freezin here. It should be 90 degrees out and humid as hell but no, it's cold and rainin all the time ... lol



Robert1950 said:


> "Have you ever noticed how much the CN tower in Toronto looks like one of the towers on Lothal? I did." Dave Filoni*
> 
> *(head of animation and many things Star Wars)


----------



## butterknucket

This has been a strange summer for weather.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> Never mind the CN fuckin tower. It's god damn freezin here. It should be 90 degrees out and humid as hell but no, it's cold and rainin all the time ... lol


It's 90' here right now, the sun is shining and not a tornado in sight so I think I'll go for a ride and look for one.


----------



## Wardo

Electraglide said:


> It's 90' here right now, the sun is shining and not a tornado in sight so I think I'll go for a ride and look for one.


Still fuckin freezin here. If you don't find a tornado then best bet is to start one yourself.


----------



## silvertonebetty

what hat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> what hat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent! VERY COOL!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly

Stairways to Heaven.


----------



## Wardo

Random pictures:


























K&K install to an HD28V. Get a new guitar and start drilling holes in it right away.























Scallop the braces on a Norman B20(6) to try and get more bass out of it.









If anyone is interested in having an inexpensive relic job done on their acoustic guitar; for a 100 bucks all in, I can take a file to it and relic the thing while you wait. Although I might have to raise the price a bit if demand starts going up before Christmas.


----------



## Wardo

Red-Eye pre-amp for acoustic. Works good with K&K pickup. 



















Blackstar 3 watt amp works pretty good for what it is and the batteries last forever.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> Still fuckin freezin here. If you don't find a tornado then best bet is to start one yourself.


They keep calling for them but they always appear in places I'm not. Closest I've come to lately was a hell of a wind that took out a tree across the alley which took out the high tension lines which started some of my trees on fire whenever the broken wires touched the trees.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> Stairways to Heaven.


Posted this myself recently--but it definitely bears repeat posting--one of the classic SCTV sketches in my opinion.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

Can you say "Pseudoscience" and "Pseudohistory" boys and girls ???


----------



## silvertonebetty

I'm window shopping










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Been without the internet since Friday! I didn't think I could survive but I did! 

Went to cottage. It rained all weekend and was cold enough to pull on a fleece hoodie!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

A new toy a friend is doing up for me the little old bronco. The little buggers can scoot I tell yeah. We are making a crawler it will be fun at my mothers farm . Half a k drive way











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Did yuppies just become old people?


----------



## Guest

I always thought that they were old people.


----------



## butterknucket

They would be a lot older now though.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

I drank this much so far.


----------



## butterknucket

Beer goggles


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I drank this much so far.


That's how I meet my second wife.


----------



## greco

Electraglide said:


> That's how I meet my second wife.


Thanks for my much needed laugh for today!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

greco said:


> Thanks for my much needed laugh for today!


It wasn't exactly funny after I sobered up.....married.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I had the privilege of seeing an old school friend today. Well at the time I wasn't a huge fan. I was going into grade 7 and he was going to grade 12 . But I know the family for years. The last time I saw him was at his younger brothers funeral. It really is a shame he just graduated before the crash . So it was nice to see him in a better mood. And laughed about stuff from the past like him threatening to beat w If I didn't leave be . But really it was nice it's hard to believe it's been 14 years since he left school and he taught me not to mess with people whom are bigger than me lol. I was kind of a little shit . He never did beat me but it still frightened me I must admit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

Kinda hard to tell which is the wrong side of the tracks.



butterknucket said:


>


----------



## Lola

I lost my phone tonight!

I could hear my husband say, "you're so irresponsible" in my head. 

At the fucking mall of all places. Sorry for the the F bomb.

I was one hysterical Lola tonight! I was frantic. I retraced my steps. I went back to the last store I was in and found it stuck in some clothing that I was trying on! People tried phoning it but it was on silent because of my doctors appointment the other day and I forgot to turn it back on.

I need a cookie, *now!*

I have never been so relieved in all my life.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> I lost my phone tonight!
> 
> At the fucking mall of all places. Sorry for the the F bomb.
> 
> I was one hysterical Lola tonight! I retraced my steps. I went back to the last store I was in and found it stuck in some clothing that I was trying on! People tried phoning it but it was on silent because of my doctors appointment the other day and I forgot to turn it back on.
> 
> I need a cookie, *now!*
> 
> I have never been so relieved in all my life.


I made some peanut butter rice crispy squares. Want one?


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> I made some peanut butter rice crispy squares. Want one?


No it's quite okay. Save them for a rainy day. Thanks anyways! I have a stash of my cookies which should last me a couple of months. I am good.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> No it's quite okay. Save them for a rainy day. Thanks anyways! I have a stash of my cookies which should last me a couple of months. I am good.


The rice crispy squares will not last a couple of months.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> The rice crispy squares will not last a couple of months.


No, but my cookies will.

I have had oil infused gummies, infused chocolates and even some infused sour keys but my favs are my own infused peanut butter cookies! They have a really nice shortbread texture! I made some chocolate chip but put too much canna butter in them. Those were so intense that we nicknamed them"face melters". You could actually feel and hear your heart beat in your ears.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I need a cookie, *now!*


I've been leaving cookies all over this forum...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> I've been leaving cookies all over this forum...


Not the kind I like! wink wink


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Not the kind I like! wink wink


Sorry--but at least you found your phone!


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Sorry--but at least you found your phone!


No worries my friend! At least I did find my phone, thank god.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Have you ever had a dream(s) where you meet rock royalty?

I just woke up from the weirdest dream. One where I met Sharon and Ozzy downtown, sitting on a park bench on Yonge street! I had a conversation with them but I don't remember about what!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Now here's a rig 3500 hd Silverado










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

*Did you know *that it's the 50th anniversary of the Beatles Sargent Peppers Lonely hearts club band!


----------



## capnjim

Lola said:


> Have you ever had a dream(s) where you meet rock royalty?


I once had the coolest dream ever. It was a zombie apocalypse, and there was a walled modern city. There was a music store where they had famous guitar players, who were zombies strapped to the walls. 
My job was to go out into the zombie wasteland and find famous people who had turned. Eric Clapton, Mark Knopfler and Carlos Santana were hanging from the walls with guitars. It was so cool.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> *Did you know *that it's the 50th anniversary of the Beatles Sargent Peppers Lonely hearts club band!


We knew back on June 1st.
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/it-was-50-years-ago-today.142985/


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> Have you ever had a dream(s) where you meet rock royalty?
> 
> I just woke up from the weirdest dream. One where I met Sharon and Ozzy downtown, sitting on a park bench on Yonge street! I had a conversation with them but I don't remember about what!



No, but I once had a dream I was wide awake, and when I woke up I was fast asleep.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> We knew back on June 1st.
> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/it-was-50-years-ago-today.142985/


I did not know. Thx


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>









Lola said:


> Have you ever had a dream(s) where you meet rock royalty?
> 
> I just woke up from the weirdest dream. One where I met Sharon and Ozzy downtown, sitting on a park bench on Yonge street! I had a conversation with them but I don't remember about what!


i know why you cant remember . it's because the dream was _realistic_. because of that, you had no idea what ozzy was telling you in the first place. that left no context for what sharon said, so none of that made any sense either.

when i was a kid, i dreamed i astrally projected into heaven. when i got there, i came upon hendrix, sitting on a bench made out of a cloud. he was playing a strat, that somehow needed no amplifier. somehow, my own guitar became in my hands, i never thought to question that somehow. i sat down on a bench across from jimi, that wasn't there a few seconds ago. he showed me a bunch of cool stuff. when i woke up, i went to get my guitar to try and do some of what he taught me. then i realized that he had 4 more fingers than i do, and instantly forgot what i had learned.
i don't know if i had 9 fingers on my left hand in the dream, but i was playing what he taught me. whatever it was. somehow, having 9 fingers wasn't unusual at all in my dream, so i didn't notice till i woke up.


----------



## cheezyridr

before my first son was born, this is what i thought being a dad would be like.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> ...


pretty good, but this is my absolute favorite. freeze it at about 023 for the coolest scowl. it was my desktop for a while.


----------



## Steadfastly

capnjim said:


> I once had the coolest dream ever. It was a zombie apocalypse, and there was a walled modern city. There was a music store where they had famous guitar players, who were zombies strapped to the walls.
> My job was to go out into the zombie wasteland and find famous people who had turned. Eric Clapton, Mark Knopfler and Carlos Santana were hanging from the walls with guitars. It was so cool.


It makes one wonder who you were hanging out with prior to that dream.


----------



## Guitar101

cheezyridr said:


> pretty good, but this is my absolute favorite. freeze it at about 023 for the coolest scowl. it was my desktop for a while.


Like this.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Scottone

butterknucket said:


>


LOL that was relatively pointless


----------



## butterknucket

Scottone said:


> LOL that was relatively pointless


Apparently ELO was on after them and they didn't want them to be able to top their show.


----------



## Steadfastly

One of the good stories in the news for a change. This was a beautiful thing for these gals to do!

Hairdressers refuse to shave depressed teen's matted hair - BBC News

*Hairdressers refuse to shave depressed teen's matted hair*
By Georgina RannardBBC News







Image copyrightKAYLEY OLSSON
Beauty rituals may not be the first thing you think about in relation to mental health, but when an American hairdresser told her story about a teenage client with depression, thousands responded.

Kayley Olsson, a 20-year-old student hairdresser in Waterloo, Iowa, posted on Facebook on Tuesday about a girl who came into her salon with densely matted and tangled hair.

"Today I had one of the hardest experiences - I had a 16-year-girl come in who has been dealing with severe depression for a few years now," Kayley wrote in the post, which has been shared over 55,000 times.

The teen had explained to Kayley she "felt so down and so worthless she couldn't even brush her hair, she only got up to use the restroom."

The teenager had a school photograph scheduled and she asked the salon to cut off all her hair because she couldn't face the pain of combing out the matted knots and tangles.

But Kayley and her colleague Mariah Wenger, who are both beauty therapy students, refused to shear the teen's waist-length hair.

"Cutting her hair was absolutely not a option for me.

"I knew right then and there that we had to keep as much hair as possible," Kayley told the BBC.

"Shaving was a last resort and something none of us going in wanted to do," Mariah added.

The women untangled and combed the teenager's hair for 10 hours, spending two days with her.








Image copyrightCAPRI COLLEGE
Image caption'We all deserve to feel beautiful,' says hairdresser Kayley Olsson
"It took a lot of encouraging words, reassurance, and just plain conversation to take her mind off of the pain involved in removing the matting and to boost her self esteem and confidence.

"I was able to very closely relate to her mental health problems and the daily struggle that comes with them, due to my struggles with postpartum depression and anxiety," explained Mariah, who has two children.

"I understood how it felt to feel worthless - a child should never feel like that.

"I knew I had to help her, just like people helped me. We all deserve to feel beautiful," Kayley said.

After detangling it as far as shoulder height, Kayley and Mariah cut and shaped the teenager's hair.

"Let's just say we both let out tears of joy!

"Her last words to me were, 'I will actually smile for my schools pictures today, you made me feel like me again,'" Kayley explained.








Image copyrightCAPRI COLLEGE
Image captionHairdresser Mariah Wenger says she her experiences helped her empathise with the teenager
The post has received nearly 60,000 comments (at time of writing), including women relating their own experiences of mental health problems.

"It's happened to me - I suffer with bipolar and had an episode and didn't brush my hair or take care off myself - just remember beautiful girl you're not on your own," wrote Sarah-Lee on Facebook.

"I work with mental health and good for you. I see this daily it's sad but so true," said Renay St Amand.

"I've been in this position and I can't tell you how comforting and important it is for a hairdresser to be kind and understanding. I wasn't judged either and got my hair back to being beautiful," wrote Claire McDonald.

"I have been struggling with my depression and suicidal thoughts. It's hard to even get out of bed but I try to fight everything negative. Plus you are beautiful and you are worth something I promise," another woman posted.

"I'm so glad there are people out there who understand mental illness... So a big thank you to you for putting your whole heart into this lil lady," wrote Angelbear Read.

Others described how beauty and grooming can be important to people experiencing depression.

"You are awesome to recognize this as a mental issue and also for giving her back her dignity by fixing her hair issues," wrote Patricia Barron-Gondeiro.


----------



## cheezyridr

it must be this woman


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


>


That was very interesting! 

Getting ready to hibernate. I can hardly wait until this shitty summer is over! Fall and winter are the seasons besides spring that I love the best! 

I hate summer. This year has been terrible for those that do love summer, all the rain we've had!


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> it must be this woman


......and she's on a dating site acting like this?

She does love cats!


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


>


It would suck to be out rock collecting or something and grab that bear by the schnoz.


----------



## Lola

Player99 said:


> It would suck to be out rock collecting or something and grab that bear by the schnoz.


I don't think that you would be able to get that close to it! I think you would get an immense wake up growl even though it is slipping into hibernation time.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I don't think that you would be able to get that close to it! I think you would get an immense wake up growl even though it is slipping into hibernation time.


I was thinking in the winter or early spring...


----------



## Lola

Player99 said:


> I was thinking in the winter or early spring...


Oh okay! That's what you meant!


----------



## Steadfastly

Player99 said:


> It would suck to be out rock collecting or something and grab that bear by the schnoz.


If you did it while it was hibernating, it would likely not even realize it. Even when they are waking up from hibernation, they are very slow and stiff in the joints from being curled up for four months. They usually take at least a week and usually more to become fully active. Waking up after hibernating is a slow process.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> That was very interesting!
> 
> Getting ready to hibernate. I can hardly wait until this shitty summer is over! Fall and winter are the seasons besides spring that I love the best!
> 
> I hate summer. This year has been terrible for those that do love summer, all the rain we've had!


Yes, you people in southern Ontario have had it bad this year. My business partners have had to work in the rain sometimes this year in order to get their work done. That has rarely happened in the past. And now the rainy season (late October and November) are coming. Yikes!


----------



## Lola

I can hardly wait to hibernate! Means more guitar time!


----------



## Lola

*Never give up on your dreams! *


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> That was very interesting!
> 
> Getting ready to hibernate. I can hardly wait until this shitty summer is over! Fall and winter are the seasons besides spring that I love the best!
> 
> I hate summer. This year has been terrible for those that do love summer, all the rain we've had!


It's sunny and 20' out right now with a bit of a breeze. Just right for putting another couple of hundred miles on the bike. I'd like to thank you for tasking all the rain and making this a good riding season so far.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

This squirrel looks hungry










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


OMG thank you! That is the best thing that I have heard today! 

Look at that boy Angus just a rockin! Phil Rudd on drums AKA the human metronome and Bon, Malcolm and Cliff. This epitomizes what I so *dearly love *about these boys! What a crazy and talented bunch! 

This absolutely without a doubt *made my night. 

Just flippin awesome! *


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> OMG thank you! That is the best thing that I have heard today!
> 
> Look at that boy Angus just a rockin! Phil Rudd on drums AKA the human metronome and Bon, Malcolm and Cliff. This epitomizes what I so *dearly love *about these boys! What a crazy and talented bunch!
> 
> This absolutely without a doubt *made my night.
> 
> Just flippin awesome! *


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

Watch the guy's face change when the opposing player hits a home run.

Watch one Yankees fan go from very confident to very sad as Rafael Devers hits a game-tying homer


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

One of the worst taxidermist jobs I have ever seen. I burst out laughing every time I look at it.


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> One of the worst taxidermist jobs I have ever seen. I burst out laughing every time I look at it.


How often do you look at it? Is this something you keep framed and hung along the staircase of your home?


----------



## butterknucket

Hey! I did that!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Steadfastly said:


> One of the worst taxidermist jobs I have ever seen. I burst out laughing every time I look at it.


aint that the bear from chucky cheez?


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> aint that the bear from chucky cheez?


Could be! LMAO


----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

Better to be a moose get splattered by a semi than end up stuffed and looking like any of those fuckers.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


Looks like the Fox smoked something! A bit bug eyed wouldn't ya say?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Looks like the Fox smoked something! A bit bug eyed wouldn't ya say?


or waiting his turn to use the bathroom. lol.


----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


> Hey! I did that!


I hope you didn't charge him. 

I would have liked to see the guy's face when he saw how his bear turned out.


----------



## Guest

Those animals remind me of this painting:


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


>


colchar may have helped write this book, consulted at least


----------



## LanceT

vadsy said:


> colchar may have helped write this book, consulted at least


Looking for some forum action hey?


----------



## vadsy

LanceT said:


> Looking for some forum action hey?


Plenty of action goin already, I just want to be involved.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Wardo said:


> Better to be a moose get splattered by a semi than end up stuffed and looking like any of those fuckers.


I have seen the results of that happening......the semi does not fare too well either.


----------



## zontar

First we get moose, then we get squirrel...


----------



## Steadfastly

Who stole all the toilet paper?

Outhouse outlaw: squirrel turns toilet-paper bandit in Alberta park


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## silvertonebetty

My pela fern was been transferred into a bigger pot . And in this pot there is five little pelas in the pot. Ones gonna be a wedding gift and the others I guess are up for grabs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


>


----------



## Guest

@greco


----------



## Lola

I tried the new Ben and Jerry's Vegan ice cream. It's made with coconut oil and soy. You honestly can't tell the difference from regular ice cream, it's that good. It's pricey at $7 for a 50o ml tub. I don't care cuz I am worth it.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> @greco


Thanks @laristotle! 

I am just about to order some wine from Prince Edward County today and @Hamstrung is helping me to get some form Oregon and South Africa. The other day I bought wine from Montenegro (near Albania and Serbia), Georgia (between Russia and Turkey) and from Greece. I also want to get some Primitivo di Manduria (from the heel area of Italy) before our local LCBO Vintages sells the remainder they have in stock. 

I now get W.A.S. instead of G.A.S. ...LOL


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> @greco


That chair could get awfully confusing after too much wine.


----------



## Guest

At least one would not fall over too easily. lol.


----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


> I tried the new Ben and Jerry's Vegan ice cream. It's made with coconut oil and soy. You honestly can't tell the difference from regular ice cream, it's that good. It's pricey at $7 for a 50o ml tub. I don't care cuz I am worth it.


Will have to give that a try...not a big fan of dairy but do like the ice cream


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> At least one would not fall over to easily. lol.


Unless you fall forward.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> @greco



A well placed hole and a chemical toilet underneath and you wouldn't have to leave for a day or two. Three or four if you've got obedient kids to bring more supplies.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

High/Deaf said:


> A well placed hole and a chemical toilet underneath and you wouldn't have to leave for a day or two. Three or four if you've got obedient kids to bring more supplies.


Yeah, I was thinking that as well although there seems to be a few bottles stored down below - might have to use a regular old chamber pot as opposed to a fully operational thunder box with the chemistry an all.

Doesn't look too comfortable though - kinda like a boozing chair that the pope might have. Slide two poles under it when they have to carry him about for important events and such.


----------



## High/Deaf

Wardo said:


> Yeah, I was thinking that as well although there seems to be a few bottles stored down below - might have to use a regular old chamber pot as opposed to a a fully operational thunder box.
> 
> Doesn't look too comfortable though - kinda like a boozing chair that the pope might have. Slide two poles under it when they have to carry him about for important events and such.


Comfort? Isn't that what the wine is for?


----------



## Wardo

I'd rather have some kinda muskoka chair variant so I could pass out for awhile and not wake up with a sore back. Whoever built that one in the picture likely felt guilty about the state of the world and believed that knowledge is only attained through suffering.


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> I'd rather have some kinda muskoka chair variant so I could pass out for awhile and not wake up with a sore back.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>



That one looks a lot more comfortable than the white square one.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


>


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I tried the new Ben and Jerry's Vegan ice cream. It's made with coconut oil and soy. You honestly can't tell the difference from regular ice cream, it's that good. It's pricey at $7 for a 50o ml tub. I don't care cuz I am worth it.


I don't like stuff made with coconut oil--it affects the taste--and I can tell it's there--and yes I have had non dairy ice cream with coconut oil in it--no thanks...
If you like it--hey--cool--go for it.
But I can tell the difference.


----------



## Guest

Milk is heavily contaminated with dioxin. Doesn't matter if it's organic or not. Cows eat huge amounts of contaminated grass and hay, and the dioxin is ingested. It only leaves the body through breast milk. Cheese and butter are worse than milk because they are concentrated.


----------



## High/Deaf

Wardo said:


> I'd rather have some kinda muskoka chair variant so I could pass out for awhile and not wake up with a sore back. Whoever built that one in the picture likely felt guilty about the state of the world and believed that knowledge is only attained through suffering.


If you had one of these, you wouldn't need wine storage. You could have serfs bring you wine all day and all night. Not comfortable - and yet many factions are 'burning' (literally) to sit in it.


----------



## keto

Player99 said:


> Milk is heavily contaminated with dioxin. Doesn't matter if it's organic or not. Cows eat huge amounts of contaminated grass and hay, and the dioxin is ingested. It only leaves the body through breast milk. Cheese and butter are worse than milk because they are concentrated.



Citations, please.


----------



## Steadfastly

Player99 said:


> Milk is heavily contaminated with dioxin. Doesn't matter if it's organic or not. Cows eat huge amounts of contaminated grass and hay, and the dioxin is ingested. It only leaves the body through breast milk. Cheese and butter are worse than milk because they are concentrated.





keto said:


> Citations, please.


Dioxin in Meat, Fish, and Dairy Products

[paste:font size="5"]*vegan diet.* According to a May 2001 study of dioxin in foods, "The category with the lowest [dioxin] level was a simulated vegan diet, with 0.09 ppt.... Blood dioxin levels in pure vegans have also been found to be very low in comparison with the general population, indicating a lower contribution of these foods to human dioxin body burden."
In EPA's dioxin report, they refer to dioxin as _hydrophobic_ (water-fearing) and _lipophilic_ (fat-loving). This means that dioxin, when it settles on water bodies, will rapidly accumulate in fish rather than remain in the water. The same goes for other wildlife. Dioxin works its way to the top of the food chain.

Men have no ways to get rid of dioxin other than letting it break down according to its chemical half-lives. Women, on the other hand, have two ways which it can exit their bodies:




It crosses the placenta... into the growing infant;
It is present in the fatty breast milk, which is also a route of exposure which doses the infant, making breast-feeding for non-vegan/vegetarian mothers quite hazardous.
If you're eating the typical North American diet, this is where you are getting your dioxin from:


----------



## silvertonebetty

went to the province's capital last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

keto said:


> Citations, please.


I can't even bother asking for citations anymore. You can find 'proof' of anything on the internet now, from the fact that the earth is flat to the the CBC not being Liberal shills (both of course complete bullshit to those of us actually paying attention). 

100% of people that eat carrots die. I've sworn off carrots in the hopes of living forever. Just one of those strategies I picked up on the internet, right beside the one about all those bad dioxins/toxins in milk. Gotta love media not vetted by any sort of expert, eh?


----------



## greco

High/Deaf said:


> ....100% of people that eat carrots die.


Oh $hit...I had carrots last night for supper. 
Does it help that I cooked them ...or does that make it worse?


----------



## High/Deaf

greco said:


> Oh $hit...I had carrots last night for supper.
> Does it help that I cooked them ...or does that make it worse?


That's OK. I had milk on my cereal this morning. But I go out of my way to get the dioxin-skimmed milk, so it's all good.

Really, such a small portion of humans have drank milk that I doubt it's much of a global concern. I worry more about falling off the edge of the earth - or Canada dying from too much CBC.


----------



## greco

High/Deaf said:


> I worry more about falling off the edge of the earth


Me too! 
Where is the edge, BTW? 
Do they have warning signs?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Going out for lunch. I think I'll have some dead cow....rare.


----------



## greco

Jim DaddyO said:


> ...some dead cow....rare.


Yes, dead cows are quite rare. I hardly ever see any of them lying around any more.


----------



## High/Deaf

greco said:


> Me too!
> Where is the edge, BTW?
> Do they have warning signs?


If your coming from the West, I think it's Winnipeg.

If your coming from the East, I think it's ................ well, again ........... Winnipeg. 

Maybe the flat earth isn't the problem - it's the world revolving around Winnipeg? And out here, we been convinced that TO was the center of the universe.


----------



## High/Deaf

greco said:


> Yes, dead cows are quite rare. I hardly ever see any of them lying around any more.


True about dead cows. Sacred cows though? Holy shit. There's new ones every week, if not every day, in this PC-rampant culture of ours.


----------



## Guest

Vegans will rule the world. 


After some time we will vote to stop funding health care for meat eaters.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guitar101

Player99 said:


> Vegans will rule the world.
> 
> 
> After some time we will vote to stop funding health care for meat eaters.


Why don't Vegans just learn to hunt. It takes a hunter/gatherer to provide all the ingredients needed for good health. Check out our own Canada Food Guide.^)@#


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Guitar101 said:


> Why don't Vegans just learn to hunt. It takes a hunter/gatherer to provide all the ingredients needed for good health. Check out our own Canada Food Guide.^)@#



I don't know how accurate or scientific it is but I seem to recall reading somewhere that during the evolutionary process the eating of cooked meat, and getting the benefits of it's protein, was instrumental in the development in the human brain and the thinking process. 

Now, when I get a steak on the grill and smell it cooking, my mouth waters. That does not happen when I mow the lawn.


----------



## Guest

Guitar101 said:


> Why don't Vegans just learn to hunt. It takes a hunter/gatherer to provide all the ingredients needed for good health. Check out our own Canada Food Guide.^)@#


Canada food guide is corporately owned. KFC, McDee's... they are the ones deciding. Meat is bad. Plants are good. Watch the documentary Eating You Alive (One Bite At A Time) and also What The Health. They may change your life and your health.


----------



## Wardo

Jim DaddyO said:


> I seem to recall reading somewhere that during the evolutionary process the eating of cooked meat, and getting the benefits of it's protein, was instrumental in the development in the human brain and the thinking process.


Yeah, it worked real good for Big Mac. He made a lot of q-doss selling hamburgers.


----------



## Guest

Jim DaddyO said:


> I don't know how accurate or scientific it is but I seem to recall reading somewhere that during the evolutionary process the eating of cooked meat, and getting the benefits of it's protein, was instrumental in the development in the human brain and the thinking process.
> 
> Now, when I get a steak on the grill and smell it cooking, my mouth waters. That does not happen when I mow the lawn.


The largest, most muscular and strongest animals on the planet are all plant eaters. Protein is no reason to eat meat. News flash, animal fat causes diabetes.


----------



## Guest

We also don't have the teeth to be carnivorous, nor the intestines.


----------



## Guest

Jim DaddyO said:


> during the evolutionary process the eating of cooked meat, and getting the benefits of it's protein, was instrumental in the development in the human brain and the thinking process.





Player99 said:


> The largest, most muscular and strongest animals on the planet are all plant eaters.


You don't see them on line arguing the merits of being vegan though.
I wonder why .. could be that they don't have the brain capacity?


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Jim DaddyO

If I couldn't eat meat I would rather be dead anyways. What's the sense in prolonging your life another 10 or 15 years. What are you going to do as a 101 year old vegan? Have contests on how many time you shit yourself in a day? Learn your name again every few hours? My dad is 93 this year, and not a vegetarian. 

Besides. One word...........Bacon.


----------



## Wardo

Jim DaddyO said:


> What's the sense in prolonging your life another 10 or 15 years. What are you going to do as a 101 year old vegan? Have contests on how many time you shit yourself in a day?


Yeah really, I don't see anything good about being stuck in a nursing home shouting Nurse! I need to go again all day long. Better to go out before the decline gets bad particularly the way I've seen some of them go. Wouldn't wish that on anyone.

Different context but a powerful line nonetheless:

I've seen em fight like lions boys.
I've seen em go like lambs.
I've helped to drag em.
When they could not stand.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

Yeah, life is statistically linked to death...lol


----------



## Wardo

And the X opened today so y'all know what that means ...lol


----------



## Electraglide

Player99 said:


> Milk is heavily contaminated with dioxin. Doesn't matter if it's organic or not. Cows eat huge amounts of contaminated grass and hay, and the dioxin is ingested. It only leaves the body through breast milk. Cheese and butter are worse than milk because they are concentrated.


No. I guess in almost 70 years it hasn't killed me so I'll take the chance. As far as breast milk goes.....MMMMMMMM, fresh from the nipple is best.


----------



## Electraglide

Player99 said:


> Vegans will rule the world.
> 
> 
> After some time we will vote to stop funding health care for meat eaters.


My rifle will take a Vegan or vagan or how you spell just as fast as it will take a deer, moose or a vagrant cow. No Vogons tho....they don't look edible.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> Yeah, it worked real good for Big Mac. He made a lot of q-doss selling hamburgers.





Wardo said:


> Yeah really, I don't see anything good about being stuck in a nursing home shouting Nurse! I need to go again all day long. Better to go out before the decline gets bad particularly the way I've seen some of them go. Wouldn't wish that on anyone.
> 
> Different context but a powerful line nonetheless:
> 
> I've seen em fight like lions boys.
> I've seen em go like lambs.
> I've helped to drag em.
> When they could not stand.


Depends....no pun intended.....on the nurse and how much of a hand she lends to help you pee and take a bath. Gotta get everything nice nand clean you know.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> No. I guess in almost 70 years it hasn't killed me so I'll take the chance. As far as breast milk goes.....MMMMMMMM, fresh from the nipple is best.


Ever been sick? 

Yes get right down there and suckle off a big fat cow. Just like god intended.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> My rifle will take a Vegan or vagan or how you spell just as fast as it will take a deer, moose or a vagrant cow. No Vogons tho....they don't look edible.


Big rifle man. Ya. Yous gonna shoot you some peoples.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Player99 said:


> Just like god intended.


----------



## Steadfastly

Player99 said:


> The largest, most muscular and strongest animals on the planet are all plant eaters. Protein is no reason to eat meat. News flash, animal fat causes diabetes.


Lions and tigers are pretty weak animals aren't they?

However, during WWII, the lions in the London Zoo were fed a form of veggie meat and did very well on it.


----------



## Guitar101

Player99 said:


> The largest, most muscular and strongest animals on the planet are all plant eaters.


The reason for this is like vegans, they are poor hunters. They have to eat something.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


>


 Andy would flip over this I'm so posting it on Facebook.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Player99 said:


> Ever been sick?
> 
> Yes get right down there and suckle off a big fat cow. Just like god intended.


Nah. I'll suckle off a nice mommy....just like god intended. As far as being sick....other than what used to be normal child hood diseases....nothing that can be attributed to my diet. And as far as suckling off a big fat four legged cow. I grew up on a farm and have milked my fair share and every farm boy has tried that a time or two.


----------



## Electraglide

Player99 said:


> Big rifle man. Ya. Yous gonna shoot you some peoples.


Yup, just like I was trained to do. Never eaten people cooked....always raw.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Yup, just like I was trained to do. Never eaten people cooked....always raw.


I use my bare hands. Never needed training, it came naturally.


----------



## High/Deaf

Player99 said:


> Canada food guide is corporately owned. KFC, McDee's... they are the ones deciding. Meat is bad. Plants are good. Watch the documentary Eating You Alive (One Bite At A Time) and also What The Health. They may change your life and your health.


Bullshit.



Player99 said:


> The largest, most muscular and strongest animals on the planet are all plant eaters. Protein is no reason to eat meat. News flash, animal fat causes diabetes.


Bullshit.



Player99 said:


> We also don't have the teeth to be carnivorous, nor the intestines.


..........and more bullshit. Pure, Grade A bullshit. 


You need to look up the term 'omnivore'. And perhaps of bit of research on evolution. LOL


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> I don't know how accurate or scientific it is but I seem to recall reading somewhere that during the evolutionary process the eating of cooked meat, and getting the benefits of it's protein, was instrumental in the development in the human brain and the thinking process.


i saw a documentary about a year ago that talked about this. they explained about the enzymes we use to digest food, and how they had also changed. we always ate some meat, but cooking, and other advancements enabled us to eat more meat, increasing the size of our brain. a particular part of our brain was affected more than the rest. i don't remember what part, but apparently it was an important one. they went all through explaining how those changes caused our body chemistry to change, which affected our physical development. i didnt understand everything they said, but it sounded like they knew what they were talking about. 




Jim DaddyO said:


> Now, when I get a steak on the grill and smell it cooking, my mouth waters. That does not happen when I mow the lawn.


you pavlovian dog you! hahahahahah


----------



## Wardo

cheezyridr said:


> . ... a particular part of our brain was affected more than the rest. i don't remember what part, but apparently it was an important one.


Mighta been something to do with reproduction ... lol


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ..........and more bullshit. Pure, Grade A bullshit.
> 
> 
> You need to look up the term 'omnivore'. And perhaps of bit of research on evolution. LOL


Whatever... There are peer reviewed studies from the UK that prove these things. As our food system is controlled by big agriculture we don't benefit from this knowledge. As for you, I don't give a fuck about you or your health so enjoy animal fats and everything that they bring.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

Player99 said:


> Whatever... There are peer reviewed studies from the UK that prove these things. As our food system is controlled by big agriculture we don't benefit from this knowledge. As for you, I don't give a fuck about you or your health so enjoy animal fats and everything that they bring.


We were born and raised on the garbage heap eating anything that would keep us alive and didn't eat us along with the rest of the omnivores including squirrels, skunks, bears and chimps. The bears have an edge on us and so do the chimps. The largest, most muscular and possibly strongest animals on earth are whales who are not vegetarians. They are carnivores. As big agriculture controls the growing of various fruits, vegetables, grains etc. it would seem to be in their favor to let the "peer reviewed studies" be seen by the general public. Whose peers I don't know or care. Just keep inserting that carrot rapidly boy and enjoy it.


----------



## vadsy

Player99 said:


> Whatever... There are peer reviewed studies from the UK that prove these things. As our food system is controlled by big agriculture we don't benefit from this knowledge. As for you, I don't give a fuck about you or your health so enjoy animal fats and everything that they bring.


I enjoyed your 'hate on America' crazy and now I get to enjoy your 'hate on meat' crazy, ...keep it up. I had surf and turf tonight, it was delicious. Looking forward to you finding something wrong with the French and the JW's.


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> I enjoyed your 'hate on America' crazy and now I get to enjoy your 'hate on meat' crazy, ...keep it up. I had surf and turf tonight, it was delicious. Looking forward to you finding something wrong with the French and the JW's.


I have to change my tinfoil soon so there will be lots of new stuff to divulge.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> We were born and raised on the garbage heap eating anything that would keep us alive and didn't eat us along with the rest of the omnivores including squirrels, skunks, bears and chimps. The bears have an edge on us and so do the chimps. The largest, most muscular and possibly strongest animals on earth are whales who are not vegetarians. They are carnivores. As big agriculture controls the growing of various fruits, vegetables, grains etc. it would seem to be in their favor to let the "peer reviewed studies" be seen by the general public. Whose peers I don't know or care. Just keep inserting that carrot rapidly boy and enjoy it.


Gorillas stick to a mainly vegetarian diet, feeding on stems, bamboo shoots and fruits.











The Rhino. This is another magnificently strong and powerful (to say nothing of aggressive) animal that eats only plants as foods. All five species of rhinoceros – the White Rhino, Black Rhino, *Indian* Rhino, Javan Rhino and Sumatran Rhino are *herbivorous*.










Arguably one of the most magnificent creatures on earth, this intelligent giant is herbivorous. Both the Indian Elephant as well as its larger cousin, the African Elephant are plant eaters and subsist wholly on plants.











Not only is the hippo enormous in size, it can be a creature that is considered very dangerous. Regarded as the most dangerous large animals in Africa, male hippos in combat can be seriously aggressive and can inflict serious damage.


----------



## zontar

I've heard the scream of the vegetables...


----------



## Electraglide

Player99 said:


> Gorillas stick to a mainly vegetarian diet, feeding on stems, bamboo shoots and fruits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rhino. This is another magnificently strong and powerful (to say nothing of aggressive) animal that eats only plants as foods. All five species of rhinoceros – the White Rhino, Black Rhino, *Indian* Rhino, Javan Rhino and Sumatran Rhino are *herbivorous*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably one of the most magnificent creatures on earth, this intelligent giant is herbivorous. Both the Indian Elephant as well as its larger cousin, the African Elephant are plant eaters and subsist wholly on plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is the hippo enormous in size, it can be a creature that is considered very dangerous. Regarded as the most dangerous large animals in Africa, male hippos in combat can be seriously aggressive and can inflict serious damage.


All of the animals you mentioned are limited to a very small portion of the world and they are greatly out numbered by omnivores and carnivores who can live just as long and eat the herbivores they find. In most of the world, when winter sets in, the herbivores food source almost disappears and a lot of them starve and help keep the omnivores and carnivores alive. You want to live on carrots and tofu, fine.....just don't tell me it's healthier than my diet which includes cheeseburgers, fries and gravy and chocolate milk shakes. In days past there would also be a lot of beer and on many a night Double Jacks. My biggest problem is that I smoked most of my life and I've worked with both asbestos and now fiberglass which has reduced my lung function by about 10%. Other than that I'm healthy and my Dr. figures that unless I crash the bike there is no reason for me to live another 20 years tho I'm not too sure if I want to. With that I'm going to make myself a fried in bacon fat cheese and bacon sandwich and drink a Coke with that then maybe crash.
Just one other thing.....I have ridden elephants and been close to rhinos. They are nothing compare to having a pod of killer whales jumping and splashing very close to your boat off the west coast of Vancouver Island.


----------



## Guest

Player99 said:


> (to say nothing of aggressive)





Player99 said:


> male hippos in combat can be seriously aggressive


Maybe a big juicy cheeseburger would calm them down.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I have the capabilities to add religion to it


----------



## High/Deaf

Vegetables = food that food eats.

Lots of bears out here. You see scat from browns and blacks, it's mostly nuts and berry. They tell everyone to wear bear-bells when hiking, to keep the bears away. You know what you find in grizzly bear shit? Bear bells. It's a frickin dinner bell for the big guys. Very pavlovian.

Elephants, rhinos, gorillas? LOL You would also find parts of them in this guy's shit. 










(and in case you didn't notice, that's not a carrot in his mouth......)


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Vegetables = food that food eats.
> 
> Lots of bears out here. You see scat from browns and blacks, it's mostly nuts and berry. They tell everyone to wear bear-bells when hiking, to keep the bears away. You know what you find in grizzly bear shit? Bear bells. It's a frickin dinner bell for the big guys. Very pavlovian.
> 
> Elephants, rhinos, gorillas? LOL You would also find parts of them in this guy's shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and in case you didn't notice, that's not a carrot in his mouth......)


Guess he's never seen a couple of male grizzlys fighting. Gentle Ben my foot. In North Van and areas like that you also find parts of cats and dogs in bear shit.


----------



## cheezyridr

what if we domesticated bears instead of dogs? how much fun would that be? we could all be dan haggerty.


----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> what if we domesticated bears instead of dogs? how much fun would that be? we could all be dan haggerty.


LOL 

And Stephen Colbert would be our bitch!


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> what if we domesticated bears instead of dogs? how much fun would that be? we could all be dan haggerty.


Friends of the wife have the animal park just south of here with 'domesticated' bears that they rent out to the movie and tv industry. There was also a guy in southern BC not long ago who had bears guarding his pot patches. Me, I'm going to befriend the skunk that lives under my shed in the back yard.


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> Guess he's never seen a couple of male grizzlys fighting. Gentle Ben my foot. In North Van and areas like that you also find parts of cats and dogs in bear shit.


And remember, those are the little brown/black bears - that grizzly's eat. Grizzlys are a whole other category of 'top of the food chain'. They don't back down from anything, any where, any time.


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> what if we domesticated bears instead of dogs? how much fun would that be? we could all be dan haggerty.


Since I have a had a full beard for a number of years--I do get references to him & character he played...
But we look nothing alike, other than a beard...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> what if we domesticated bears instead of dogs? how much fun would that be? we could all be dan haggerty.


I've befriended cougars.


----------



## Wardo

butterknucket said:


> I've befriended cougars.


Yeah, but most of them don't have anything and they are just lookin for a pension plan.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

silvertonebetty said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know people who have phones that are almost as bad...


----------



## silvertonebetty

zontar said:


> I know people who have phones that are almost as bad...


I found the supposed owner. And he claims it not his


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amagras

Cisum is Music backwards


----------



## Scottone

I still miss Candy


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I've befriended cougars.


A couple of shots and they're yours.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## mhammer

This is going to be a LOT funnier to anyone whoworks or has ever worked in any level of government, but it's funny even if you never did:

Public servant romantically proposes to partner in 53 slide Powerpoint presentation - The Beaverton


----------



## luker0

mhammer said:


> This is going to be a LOT funnier to anyone whoworks or has ever worked in any level of government, but it's funny even if you never did:
> 
> Public servant romantically proposes to partner in 53 slide Powerpoint presentation - The Beaverton


Specially the last line "the procurement of the engagement ring has been delayed". So much funny in that. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer

Me, I liked the "marriage performance indicators". You _*always*_ have to have performance indicators.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Scottone

Dave Thomas IS Bob Hope in this clip. Short's Brock Linehan is brilliant too.


----------



## mhammer




----------



## silvertonebetty

Least favourite part of my job. I had to throw out s full grocery cart of food in the waste. Here's the toys from just the kinder surprise. Like three items I threw out is over $90 worth of goods. I know I wouldn't have a problem with eating the expired peanut. Like really over $90 of peanuts .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Least favourite part of my job. I had to throw out s full grocery cart of food in the waste. Here's the toys from just the kinder surprise. Like three items I threw out is over $90 worth of goods. I know I wouldn't have a problem with eating the expired peanut. Like really over $90 of peanuts .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I abhor waste!

My generation were taught that you *never, ever *waste food!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> I abhor waste!
> 
> My generation were taught that you *never, ever *waste food!


In France its law the the grocery stores must give the expired good to the homeless shelters and food banks
Here's the kinder toys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

What a waste. Think of all the kids around the world that could've choked on those little pieces.


----------



## BSTheTech

silvertonebetty said:


> In France its law the the grocery stores must give the expired good to the homeless shelters and food banks
> Here's the kinder toys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like a load of drugs waiting to be "inserted".


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I abhor waste!
> 
> My generation were taught that you *never, ever *waste food!


are you kidding me? my gramma used to wash and re-use tin foil. my mom-mom save nearly every news paper they ever got from sometime in the 50's, clean up to when they died in the early 80's. i was the one who had to throw them away, after being forced to look through them for important events, like the kennedy assination, watergate, etc. yeah. a half day job that took 3 days



silvertonebetty said:


> In France its law...


america has a law too. the law is, kinder eggs are illegal and cant be sold here.


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> are you kidding me? my gramma used to wash and re-use tin foil. my mom-mom save nearly every news paper they ever got from sometime in the 50's, clean up to when they died in the early 80's. i was the one who had to throw them away, after being forced to look through them for important events, like the kennedy assination, watergate, etc. yeah. a half day job that took 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> america has a law too. the law is, kinder eggs are illegal and cant be sold here.


I've heard that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> are you kidding me? my gramma used to wash and re-use tin foil. my mom-mom save nearly every news paper they ever got from sometime in the 50's, clean up to when they died in the early 80's. i was the one who had to throw them away, after being forced to look through them for important events, like the kennedy assination, watergate, etc. yeah. a half day job that took 3 days.


My mother used to take our old freshly laundered underwear and reuse them for whatever purpose like rag curlers for my hair.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I went for a walk today and noticed something in the tall grass I just wish I had my camera on me . Then I went to visit fern at the liquor store and to check up on my seedlings .
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> My mother used to take our old freshly laundered underwear and reuse them for whatever purpose like rag curlers for my hair.


My mom puts plastic cutlery through the dishwasher and reuses them multiple times.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> are you kidding me? my gramma used to wash and re-use tin foil. my mom-mom save nearly every news paper they ever got from sometime in the 50's, clean up to when they died in the early 80's. i was the one who had to throw them away, after being forced to look through them for important events, like the kennedy assination, watergate, etc. yeah. a half day job that took 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> america has a law too. the law is, kinder eggs are illegal and cant be sold here.


We had to go thru a large pile of books and magazines when my one grandma died because she used bills as bookmarks.


----------



## zontar

Scottone said:


> Dave Thomas IS Bob Hope in this clip. Short's Brock Linehan is brilliant too.


Dave Thomas did a better Bob Hope than Bob Hope...
And Martin Short knew Brian Linehan, the inspiration for Brock Linehan--the interviewer who already knows the answer--or so it seems...


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> I abhor waste!
> 
> My generation were taught that you *never, ever *waste food!


Let me reiterate, my generation and previous generations.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## sulphur

How to tell if you damaged your eyes during the eclipse


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Today's Sunshine Girl posing with a chibson?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Today's Sunshine Girl posing with a chibson?
> 
> View attachment 115513
> 
> 
> View attachment 115521


The only reason she is a sunshine girl is because of her boobs!


----------



## Guest

I wont disagree with you, however, I focused on the guitar.


----------



## butterknucket

Whats up. I do not want to referee you, but in sum of some cases, we have touchpoint since now. I do not think that caress oneself is very bad, but when all your relatives, colleagues and friend see it- its obviously awful.

So, closer to the point. You surfed the internet with роrn, which I''ve adjusted with the virus. Then you clicked on a video, virus started working and your device became working as rdp immediately. Naturally, all cams and screen started recording instantly and then my virus collected all contacts from your device.

I message you on this e-mail address, because I got it it with my soft, and I think you for sure check this work address.

The most important thing that I edited video, on one side it shows your screen record, on another your cams record. Its very funny. But it was sophisticated, . Eventually- if you want me to delete all this compromising evidence, here is my Bitcoin account address - 1K6gPNau422bn2i6V9B1QCXnQW6hnZYEB7 (its must be without ''spaces'' or ''='', check it). If you do not know how to use it, you can ask google or youtube for help- its very easy. It seems to me, that 180 dollars will finish your problem and will destroy our touchpoint in perpetuity.

You have four days after reading this message(I put tracking pixel in it, ill know when you open it).

If you do not able to pay me, ill share the evidence with all contacts I''ve collected from you.

I do not think that cops can find me for only four days(not even 10 days), so think twice, you can lose your honor.


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> You surfed the internet with роrn


This is what the internet was designed for. Wasn't it?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Guess I'm that guy lol 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

tonight for dinner i had a devil dog, a fudge round, a peach, and a slice of pizza. mmmmm healthy eatin!


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> Guess I'm that guy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, but can you play Stairway to Heaven on it?


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> Today's Sunshine Girl posing with a chibson?
> 
> View attachment 115513
> 
> 
> View attachment 115521


Too many fakes in one picture with terrible relic jobs on all accounts. That being said, I bet she can play a solid version of Stairway to Heaven on a Bugera!


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> Yea, but can you play Stairway to Heaven on it?


No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> No


Well then, Bugera guy is going to get your girl and your amp. Better get learnin..,


----------



## Wardo

Miss Budweiser 1980 ?


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> Well then, Bugera guy is going to get your girl and your amp. Better get learnin..,


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> Well then, Bugera guy is going to get your girl and your amp. Better get learnin..,


 to be honest the bugera is probably more than plenty for what I need lol . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> to be honest the bugera is probably more than plenty for what I need lol .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

This made me cry! This was such a beautiful random act of *kindness! 





*


----------



## Guest

Bagged furniture! How 60's. lol.


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> Bagged furniture! How 60's. lol.


But his mom don't want YOUR a$$ on the good furniture Larry!!!


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> View attachment 115697


Probably not a great location for a neurological surgery hospital, eh?


----------



## Lola

Pretty! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Lola

I am going to try this!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

Lol this just happened














. I doubt it will work but you never know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

The Letterman Collection is not complete without the Velcro suit ....







.......and the Sponge suit for an encore!


----------



## Lola

Just dying with a really bad cold and laryngitis *and *at this time of year! 

Anybody else sick with this crap?


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Just dying with a really bad cold and laryngitis *and *at this time of year!
> 
> Anybody else sick with this crap?


I heard Scientologists can cure themselves with only the power of their mind. May be something to consider.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I found this a really interesting read. 

A 3,700 year old Babylonian tablet rewrites the history of maths


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> I heard Scientologists can cure themselves with only the power of their mind. May be something to consider.


Or maybe a vegetarian diet.


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> Or maybe a vegetarian diet.


Nothing but canned corn for 40 days and 40 nights.


----------



## LanceT

vadsy said:


> I heard Scientologists can cure themselves with only the power of their mind. May be something to consider.


The moment you embrace Scientology, you're healed.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Two weeks till I order an lesPaul




























. I understand at this price point it is clearly China made but so are many epiphones and squiers and sadly higher end guitars are now being made in China such as guild,Gretsch ,Martin, some Taylors . But for under $300 cad after shipping and a set neck at that I honestly think it will be a great modding platform. Once I order it I will stArt a thread about it . I also am looking at a couple sites for necks for my strat. I found one for $119 cad new . It claims to be a chunky neck rosewood or maple the flame maple is $145 and has the small 50s head stock and. Bone nut . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> I found this a really interesting read.
> 
> A 3,700 year old Babylonian tablet rewrites the history of maths


not surprising at all, considering the astronony that we know was known in ancient times, and the wonders like the pyramids and other monuments.

either way, i dont care what anyone says, i'm never going to use the word "maths". in my mind it's math. i refuse to change


----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> The only reason she is a sunshine girl is because of her boobs!


works for me.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Farmboyjo

So the ad that came up on my screen while reading the Sunshine Girl post makes for a hilarious reply!...


----------



## vadsy

Farmboyjo said:


> So the ad that came up on my screen while reading the Sunshine Girl post makes for a hilarious reply!...


The days of sunshine girls posing because of their doctorate degrees is coming. ..eventually, but don't count on it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>





C or D cup? lol


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


>


I'm sure that there were a lot of confused babies around the poolside.


----------



## Lola

So here's latest drama! 

I have quit smoking for 10 or so. I had a craving last For the couple of months. Lol

Long story short. Went incognito can u sing (mission impossible song with me! I mean really.Now I know some of you are singing yours head off already! But it's all cuz it ads to the ambience .Here is my adventure that went terribly
*wrong! *Into the back yard, thought I was alone but *not*! Effe Effe and more fuckin Effe every one is busy doing their own thing and to make a long story very short everyone converses on the back yard! *Busted! *I lit up a smoke and take a wild guess who was standing on the other . OFGDSFCrap

There is an acronym and if you guess it, your mind is weirder than mine


----------



## leftysg

Lola said:


> So here's latest drama!
> 
> I have quit smoking for 10 or so. I had a craving last For the couple of months. Lol
> 
> Long story short. Went incognito can take u sing (mission impossible song with me! I mean really.Now I know some of you are singing yours head off already! But it's all cuz it ads to the ambience .Here is my adventure that went mighty* wrong! *Into the back yard, thought I was alone but aplenty not! Effe Effe and more fuckin Effe every one is busy doing their own thing and to make a long story very short everyone conversions on the back yard! *Busted! *I lit up smoke and take a wild guess who was standing on the other . OFGDSFCrap
> 
> There is an acronym and if you guess it, your mind is weirder than mine


So...ummm...how's the insomnia business going? I'm guessing not so hot.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I just listened to this and found it quite interesting. Thought I would share it and see what people think. I cannot deny any of the logic he presents. I don't know who he is or what his qualifications are, but what he says is reasonable and logical.


----------



## Lola

I actually went to my doctor on Friday. Told him about my early rising mornings.

He asked a million question about my sleep habits! FYI I am my own worst enemy! He gave me a schedule to follow in regards to *no *electronic devices near me! I told him I was trying to induce sleep with reading a relaxing book! The hardest part for me is not having my phone near me! Who knows who's going to be calling from at work tomorrow.

If this doesn't go as planned then I will go to a clinic!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


>


I'm not sure if this is Stacy Keach, or Jack Nicholson.


----------



## silvertonebetty

This is the second night I went for a long walk now to hit the bed. Got dropped off home at 9pm put on a set of pants  instead of my shorts and just walked to the harbour and back over and over till 12 pm. Now I'm physically tired so night folks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

Someone must have riled up a skunk or beaned one with a car because it's stinkin to high heaven outside right now.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Lola

Have a stinkin cold! Stupid time of year to get one.


----------



## Lola

Still awake. What to do????


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Still awake. What to do????


I like watching High Desert Community Watch on YouTube. The main guy Philip is really good at bamboozling police when they try to jack him up with lies, fake laws and bs orders when he films cops and building in public.

highdesert community watch news network


----------



## Guitar101

Wardo said:


> Someone must have riled up a skunk or beaned one with a car because it's stinkin to high heaven outside right now.


Geez, I can smell a skunk too. South Ontario must be closer to my place than I thought.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


i know exactly how that feels


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

315lb man been away from this place for 8 years now . Only got 4 reps in but now I have a goal to reach. Need to get 8 reps in got 4 down so four to go










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

man, i couldnt get that thing off of the stops once


----------



## Lola

delete


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> man, i couldnt get that thing off of the stops once


Me either--I think it might kill me...


----------



## Lola

The stacks are 3x45 per side plus the bar which is typically another 45 lbs.

We're talking 315 lbs!

Ya, piece of cake!
Not for me though, for my son.

Gruelling.

Angus has left the building. I just wanted to show Adacandour the Goldie we were babysitting! So I used Lucy as my avatar! Back all things ACDC promptly!


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


This is me after a cookie.


----------



## Guest

I remember that feeling.
Don't miss it though.


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> This is me after a cookie.


Just teasing. Just super duper relaxed.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> The stacks are 3x45 per side plus the bar which is typically another 45 lbs.
> 
> We're talking 315 lbs!
> 
> Ya, piece of cake!
> Not for me though, for my son.
> 
> Gruelling.
> 
> Angus has left the building. I just wanted to show Adacandour the Goldie we were babysitting! So I used Lucy as my avatar! Back all things ACDC promptly!


Back when I was in school I came in fourth place in the provincial power lifting competition. But that was 8 years ago . And 8 years away from the gym . So I'm fine with only being able to do 15-20 pounds under twice my body weight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I remember that feeling.
> Don't miss it though.


I do on those itty bitty magic mushrooms 20 years ago! They were lots of fun!


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Back when I was in school I came in fourth place in the provincial power lifting competition. But that was 8 years ago . And 8 years away from the gym . So I'm fine with only being able to do 15-20 pounds under twice my body weight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It just proves that we should be using some form of resistance training to keep out
muscles from atrophying! If you don't use it, you lose it.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> It just proves that we should be using some form of resistance training to keep out
> muscles from atrophying! If you don't use it, you lose it.


I know right lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

in that case, my right arm should look like popeye, and i should be able to lift boulders with my dick.


----------



## LanceT




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

cheezyridr said:


> in that case, my right arm should look like popeye, and i should be able to lift boulders with my dick.


You need to eat more Wheaties - look what that did for Bruce Jenner.


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


>


This is obviously for a woman...............you would need a purse to carry that thing.


----------



## Lola

Do you ever go to work sick and say WTF? Why? I should of stayed at home cuz I feel like shit and I ain't no super hero. 

Song lyrics?


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


This woman is probably the same size as the singer who was "fat shamed" in the other thread! I think she looks positively fine! She's very beautiful and she suits her body size to a major "T". Yup, she's a beauty!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> Do you ever go to work sick and say WTF? Why? I should of stayed at home cuz I feel like shit and I ain't no super hero.
> 
> Song lyrics?


You may be on to something there. Although I must confess that I have went to work feeling ill and stayed home when I felt fine and could enjoy the day off. Hmmmm, maybe you can work that into the lyrics...lol.


----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> You may be on to something there. Although I must confess that I have went to work feeling ill and stayed home when I felt fine and could enjoy the day off. Hmmmm, maybe you can work that into the lyrics...lol.


I can honestly say that I have never once played hookey from my current job of 6 years but before that, hell ya! I ain't no saint cuz I am a sinner. No angel shinin' I am just a whinin'. The devil, she made me do it! 

Affectionately known as Queen G the Queen of all things AC/DC \m/

PS one of my dear guitar buddies from the UK sent me a beautiful custom made GF guitar pick with Queen G on it. That of course will be my stage name if I ever get there! What a sweet person. It's on my avatar!


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


Omgosh that is disturbing! Scary


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> I can honestly say that I have never once played hookey from work! I ain't no saint cuz I am a sinner. No angel shinin' I am just a whinin'. The devil, she made me do it!


Still better than Ringos last single.


----------



## Lola

Where is everyone? You early birds? No worms for you! Ya snooze, ya loose cuz I ate them all(vegan worms sans gelatin)

Already had a coffee and a whole bunch of Popsicles. Now on the the good stuff, fudgesicles.

I don't know where I got this stinkin' nasty cold! Never had a cold in summer but they sure suck!

Do I stay home? That is the big question!

Ya, maybe I will. I have a few sick days left.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


I just about lost my coffee on my phone screen! ROTFFLMAO. 
Weren't we talented? I just showed my son this and we are just dying with laughter. I have tears running down my face! 

Thx for Kickstarting our morning! 

You're the best!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


I have to show this pic at work! I have to stop looking at this! I have to go to work. Oh man, I have a really bad case of the giggles! I am in the back bedroom because I am sick. My husband can hear me howling with laughter on the other side of the house! I am sending this to him right now so he can see what I am going crazy over! 

Where do you find this shit?


----------



## sambonee

Lola said:


> I have to show this pic at work! I
> 
> Where do you find this shit?


Larry's vault!!! He has a special version n of google search .


----------



## Lola

sambonee said:


> Larry's vault!!! He has a special version n of google search .


 On it. Thx!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Where do you find this shit?


I have weird friends on facebook. lol.


----------



## LanceT

Saw that on Instagram too.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>



I didn't draw it. That's my daily driver!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

So .. back to creepy pics, eh!?


----------



## butterknucket

Yeah well, I think I'm close to having it out of my system. 

Don't get me started on ghost stories though.


----------



## Steadfastly

American holds onto Air Guitar World Championship title


----------



## Guest

Aargh! I can gimp out better than that!


----------



## butterknucket

We've been wrong about tone the whole time.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> OTE]\


----------



## Lola

Rock n roll Fantasy camp with *Judas Priest! *It's like 8 months or more away but I can't contain my excitement. I don't know who I will be playing with just yet. I am so stoked I had to go for a 10 k ride on my bike just to get rid of some extra energy! I was trying to pedal with the beat of some of their songs! Yes I know, I am little crazy but I don't care! This is going to be like every Christmas morning of my life put together!


Look at how much fun they're having playing with their rocknroll heroes!


----------



## silvertonebetty

The things wet dreams are made of. Vintage gear















And we had 49 ugly moms come to the store Monday








And the gym is going  I actually dug out my old back belt and wow it still fits . But I still can't find a good weight for leg presses. If I keep at it I may go back to competitive competitions. I have two third place trophy, a gold medal .








And for a laugh here's something I found on line










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Is Huey Lewis doing any rock n roll fantasy camps?


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> Aargh! I can gimp out better than that!


We should start a fund for you and send you to Finland next year. We can have a member of GC be the world champion. That would be cool!


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## LanceT




----------



## silvertonebetty

I'm going to the pub today for wings . If I have to pay an door fee I will flip . Yes I agree with supporting local artist but not this guy. I can't stand his stuff. When I first heard him I put my headphones on . He just sat there. It's like this isn't a spoken word here,stop spitting in the mic, don't sit so close to the mic, actually spend time frigging around with your guitar so it doesn't sound like a tin can. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Statue of SRV in a Texas Flood


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> Statue of SRV in a Texas Flood


I spent time in Austin. I remember that SRV statue...


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Scottone




----------



## silvertonebetty

Only a few will get this 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capnjim

*ROOFIS IN A GUITAR CASE!!!!!!!*

*







*


----------



## capnjim

Take that muthaf*#kas


----------



## Guest

Roofis looks like a big boy.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Only a few will get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Another take on Flock of Seagulls


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

The ladies love a small chi-wah-wah.


----------



## Lola

How do we go about doing something about a more diverse range of emoticons!

We need something new, fresh and exciting.

Never mind! I found a couple of sites which I am going to use! 


They're a tad juvenile but in reality, I don't really care! The express what I am feeling at the present!


----------



## Guest

I just reported your post.
Maybe it'll help?








In the meantime, google's your friend.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I just reported your post.
> Maybe it'll help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, google's your friend.


Thanks cousin Larry! Lol


----------



## cheezyridr

ive never been a fan of these smileys either. even if we had just the standard ones found on all forums, it would be better than these. i have asked about different smileys for a long time, but it never came to anything.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> ive never been a fan of these smileys either. even if we had just the standard ones found on all forums, it would be better than these. i have asked about different smileys for a long time, but it never came to anything.


I am just getting bored. So many other outside sources to use!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> How do we go about doing something about a more diverse range of emoticons!
> 
> We need something new, fresh and exciting.
> 
> Never mind! I found a couple of sites which I am going to use!
> 
> 
> They're a tad juvenile but in reality, I don't really care! The express what I am feeling at the present!


I have heard of people embeding them in their posts from another site but I am too stupid on the computer to say how it is done.


----------



## Guest

'right click' on the smilie, 'copy image', 'paste' into your post.


----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have heard of people embeding them in their posts from another site but I am too stupid on the computer to say how it is done.


Know you're not too stupid. I am a real tard if anyone should be! I found an animated emoticon site that is easy peasy! When I get home and don't have to use data I will send you the link! I don't pay for my data pkg but the son does.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

That reminds me of those old Jerky Boys tapes.


----------



## butterknucket

Scottone said:


>


I know who that is, but it's just not coming to me.


----------



## Lola

Why are there so many crazy drivers on the road??

We are driving home from the cottage and I don't know if people are drinking and driving but the person in front of us wants to pass the person in front of him! Why? I don't really know! Everyone is driving at the designated speed of 80k. This guy that wants to pass pulls out into the incoming lane. Double solid lines but does it anyways. There are cars coming towards us in the on coming lane! No one will let this little twerp back in! To avoid having a head on he drives right onto the opposite shoulder and right into the ditch, up the side of the hill! Then bam someone just pulls in front of us and cuts us right off! My hubby slams the breaks on so violently I hit my head on the dash board really hard from the violent breaking! We had the back seat, passengers side loaded so I had to move my seat all the way forward. I didn't have my shoulder strap on as it was irritating my skin. Wearing a tank top!

I have never been so deathly frightened in all my life! We tried to catch up to the person who cut us off to get his license plate number. He was in a little sports car and we in a 2500 Sierra crew cab! He was gone in seconds. Fucking little jerk! At least we had size and a little more protection!

My forehead and neck are hurting so badly, I think I am going to head over to the hospital!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Why are there so many crazy drivers on the road??
> 
> We are driving home from the cottage and I don't know if people are drinking and driving but the person in front of us wants to pass the person in front of him! Why? I don't really know! Everyone is driving at the designated speed of 80k. This guy that wants to pass pulls out into the incoming lane. Double solid lines but does it anyways. There are cars coming towards us in the on coming lane! No one will let this little twerp back in! To avoid having a head on he drives right onto the opposite shoulder and right into the ditch, up the side of the hill! Then bam someone just pulls in front of us and cuts us right off! My hubby slams the breaks on so violently I hit my head on the dash board really hard from the violent breaking! We had the back seat, passengers side loaded so I had to move my seat all the way forward. I didn't have my shoulder strap on as it was irritating my skin. Wearing a tank top!
> 
> I have never been so deathly frightened in all my life! We tried to catch up to the person who cut us off to get his license plate number. He was in a little sports car and we in a 2500 Sierra crew cab! He was gone in seconds. Fucking little jerk! At least we had size and a little more protection!
> 
> My forehead and neck are hurting so badly, I think I am going to head over to the hospital!


You were on the HIGHWAY TO HELL.


----------



## Lola

Still at the hospital waiting to see a doctor! 

This is crazy!

I am waiting for another 1/2 hr and then leaving


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Still at the hospital waiting to see a doctor!
> 
> This is crazy!
> 
> I am waiting for another 1/2 hr and then leaving


If you leave get paperwork so you can file insurance...


----------



## Lola

Player99 said:


> If you leave get paperwork so you can file insurance...


Yup, already on that! 

Thx anyways!


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Still at the hospital waiting to see a doctor!
> 
> This is crazy!
> 
> I am waiting for another 1/2 hr and then leaving


Lola, you can get these sheepskin pads to go over your seat belt so it do it doesn't irritate your skin. Please get one of these for yourself. You can get seriously hurt in an accident (internal injuries) from just having he lap belt on.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> Lola, you can get these sheepskin pads to go over your seat belt so it do it doesn't irritate your skin. Please get one of these for yourself. You can get seriously hurt in an accident (internal injuries) from just having he lap belt on.


Funny you should say thay! My husband warned me to put it back on and wear it the way it should be worn but did I listen? NO.

I also have a very bad habit of stretching my legs and putting them on the dash. If the airbag happen to go off it could potentially break my hips!


----------



## Lola

I am leaving with paper work in hand! I need to go to bed and as soon as I wake up I will go to a walk in clinic.

That's if I can even sleep.

This is one of Durham's shittiest hospital! The wait time is insane. 

The only time I got in as soon as I walked was when I had a severe concussion! They had a doctor with me as soon as I arrived and they shipped me right off to Scarborough Centenary!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Funny you should say thay! My husband warned me to put it back the it should be worn but did I listen? NO.
> 
> I also have a very bad habit of stretching my legs and putting them on the dash. If the airbag happen to go off it could potentially break my hips!


Masterlink Seatbelt Adjuster | Canadian Tire

Canadian Seatbelt Pad, 2-pk | Canadian Tire


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Funny you should say thay! My husband warned me to put it back the it should be worn but did I listen? NO.
> 
> I also have a very bad habit of stretching my legs and putting them on the dash. If the airbag happen to go off it could potentially break my hips!


My wife does that and I remind her of the consequences. She usually takes the advice. Remember, that kind of advice is given out of love and concern, not to control you.


----------



## Lola

Right after the Ajax Pickering hospital fiasco we went right to Scarborough centenary. I waited 1 hr and got seen! Holy Hallelujah. They took X-rays because of my previous concussion which involved my neck. I was very concerned with the repercussions that the previous concussion might have had along with hitting my head on the dash! I have been scheduled for an MRI just in case for next week September 12th. They have all my records of my previous concussion there and the outcome. 

The doctor was amazing and explained in great detail (layman terms) what happened to my neck. I have very mild whiplash. When that happens your neck muscles and tendons in your neck tear! He said mine probably got stretched to almost their breaking point! He told me just to take it easy for a week and a bit! And if I get any signs of dizziness or any physical instability then just go to the hospital. I am still going to play my guitar when I wake up! 

With my neck muscles being slightly injured he suggested I wear a soft collar for support for the next couple of days! I have a nice purple bruise across my forehead but make up will cover it up!

I could of gotten some drugs to alleviate the pain or just take Tylenol xtra strength! I opted for the Tylenol!

Centenary is an amazing hospital with a very small window of wait time!

I am just going to bed now! Night, morning whatever the hell it is! 

One of the worst nightmare drive homes ever! I will never take my shoulder strap off again!

I want to know what happened to that idiot that went up the opposite shoulder and up the hill.

Gotta sleep!


----------



## High/Deaf

Sorry to hear about that, Lola. Totally sucks! 

And makes me quit whining about a little TMJ I had this week from a long dentist's appointment. It was a little bothersome, because I had to sing two nights in a row, but nothing like what you're going through. 




Lola said:


> The only time I got in as soon as I walked was when I had a severe concussion! They had a doctor with me as soon as I arrived and they shipped me right off to *Scarborough Centenary!*


When I first read this, I thought it said 'Scarborough Cemetery'! Yikes, a bit of overkill, perhaps? But it was just my failing eyes early in the day. Carry on .........


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Right after the Ajax Pickering hospital fiasco we went right to Scarborough centenary. I waited 1 hr and got seen! Holy Hallelujah. They took X-rays because of my previous concussion which involved my neck. I was very concerned with the repercussions that the previous concussion might have had along with hitting my head on the dash! I have been scheduled for an MRI just in case for next week September 12th. They have all my records of my previous concussion there and the outcome.
> 
> The doctor was amazing and explained in great detail (layman terms) what happened to my neck. I have very mild whiplash. When that happens your neck muscles and tendons in your neck tear! He said mine probably got stretched to almost their breaking point! He told me just to take it easy for a week and a bit! And if I get any signs of dizziness or any physical instability then just go to the hospital. I am still going to play my guitar when I wake up!
> 
> With my neck muscles being slightly injured he suggested I wear a soft collar for support for the next couple of days! I have a nice purple bruise across my forehead but make up will cover it up!
> 
> I could of gotten some drugs to alleviate the pain or just take Tylenol xtra strength! I opted for the Tylenol!
> 
> Centenary is an amazing hospital with a very small window of wait time!
> 
> I am just going to bed now! Night, morning whatever the hell it is!
> 
> One of the worst nightmare drive homes ever!_* I will never take my shoulder strap off again*_!
> 
> I want to know what happened to that idiot that went up the opposite shoulder and up the hill.
> 
> Gotta sleep!


Glad to hear it.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Right after the ...


it's important to have the shoulder harness adjusted to the proper height as well. consult your owners manual, or google how to adjust it.


----------



## silvertonebetty

New personal best . But dam il feel this in the morning







each plate is 45 pounds and the gym owner says the platform you put the wait on is 110 pounds . So that 900 pounds before the machine's weight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

i've always wondered why someone strives for this kind of strength. do you foresee a need to pick up a bus someday?
me personally, even if i tried from a young age my body would never reach that kind of performance. that makes it hard to wrap my mind around. i have this vision of me trying trying that, and snapping my arms off like some cartoon.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i've always wondered why someone strives for this kind of strength. do you foresee a need to pick up a bus someday?
> me personally, even if i tried from a young age my body would never reach that kind of performance. that makes it hard to wrap my mind around. i have this vision of me trying trying that, and snapping my arms off like some cartoon.


Why do some of us strive to want to play as well or better then our own personal guitar heroes? Is it a matter of self satisfaction, self esteem or confidence? Why do some of us play for hours on end everyday or 1 or 2 hours per week? The difference is passion and looking at your own personal bigger picture. You are the master of your own personal destiny no matter what your goals might entail.

You can reach for any performance level in regards to anything you want bad enough. Your passion and personal drive switches to automatic pilot or at least mine is.

Some people will say that I practice too much and that I will never be a rock n roll star. I don't personally give a shit. It gives me joy, happiness, personal satisfaction, self discipline and a big fat dopey smile on my face. I do it because I *love *it. I have goals in my mind and I am aiming for them head on.

My son is so passionate and driven about bodybuilding. He's driven much like I am with my passion for guitar.

His strength and power will give him an advantage when he becomes a fire fighter. He will be doing this for the rest of his life because he *loves *it.










Some of us love what we do. Our passions keep us on a mission to get increasingly better.

My son is now striving for the Arnold Classic(classic physique category) in Las Vegas. I say, just put your head down, work your ass off and go for it. He has his sites set and will meet or exceed them. Again, it's the passion that keeps him so driven not because he could kick the shit out of someone or look more attractive to the opposite sex. He has *no * ego. I kid you not. The kid is far from that mindset.

We really are two birds of a feather. 

Passion!!


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> New personal best . But dam il feel this in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> each plate is 45 pounds and the gym owner says the platform you put the wait on is 110 pounds . So that 900 pounds before the machine's weight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's so incredibly awesome! 

Be very proud of *you! 

I am very aware of what it takes to perform an accomplishment like this! *


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Why do some of us strive...


dont get me wrong, i ain't knocking the guy. i'm just saying i have a hard time understanding it, because my body was never capable of it. it's not like i haven't spent time in a gym, with a personal trainer. just some people aren't built to do that. as one of those, i cant see whatever it is they see.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> dont get me wrong , I ain't knocking the guy cant see whatever it is they see.


I know, you are never judgemental!

A lot of ppl don't understand us guitar players either. Right?


----------



## Jamdog

The daughter's started to get back at the axe in preparation of the upcoming season, she barely played this summer. 

Revelation #1: she still knows how to strum, notes, chords. But can't remember any songs. 

Revelation #2: her squier stratocaster is too heavy. I am on the look for a cheap, good looking guitar body to build her next guitar. 

Jr did the same thing
Revelation #1: it hurts the fingers
Revelation #2: he wants to take piano lessons instead. 

I called the music school and they don't currently have room for piano students. May change quickly when the session starts.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Why do some of us strive to want to play as well or better then our own personal guitar heroes? Is it a matter of self satisfaction, self esteem or confidence? Why do some of us play for hours on end everyday or 1 or 2 hours per week? The difference is passion and looking at your own personal bigger picture. You are the master of your own personal destiny no matter what your goals might entail.
> 
> You can reach for any performance level in regards to anything you want bad enough. Your passion and personal drive switches to automatic pilot or at least mine is.
> 
> Some people will say that I practice too much and that I will never be a rock n roll star. I don't personally give a shit. It gives me joy, happiness, personal satisfaction, self discipline and a big fat dopey smile on my face. I do it because I *love *it. I have goals in my mind and I am aiming for them head on.
> 
> My son is so passionate and driven about bodybuilding. He's driven much like I am with my passion for guitar.
> 
> His strength and power will give him an advantage when he becomes a fire fighter. He will be doing this for the rest of his life because he *loves *it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us love what we do. Our passions keep us on a mission to get increasingly better.
> 
> My son is now striving for the Arnold Classic(classic physique category) in Las Vegas. I say, just put your head down, work your ass off and go for it. He has his sites set and will meet or exceed them. Again, it's the passion that keeps him so driven not because he could kick the shit out of someone or look more attractive to the opposite sex. He has *no * ego. I kid you not. The kid is far from that mindset.
> 
> We really are two birds of a feather.
> 
> Passion!!


I don't want to put this guys accomplishments down but body building strength and real world strong is way different and he's going to peter out by the 13th step as a firefighter.


----------



## Steadfastly

Jamdog said:


> The daughter's started to get back at the axe in preparation of the upcoming season, she barely played this summer.
> 
> Revelation #1: she still knows how to strum, notes, chords. But can't remember any songs.
> 
> *Revelation #2: her squier stratocaster is too heavy. I am on the look for a cheap, good looking guitar body to build her next guitar. *
> 
> Jr did the same thing
> Revelation #1: it hurts the fingers
> Revelation #2: he wants to take piano lessons instead.
> 
> I called the music school and they don't currently have room for piano students. May change quickly when the session starts.


You might look for something in a basswood body. They are light.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> That's so incredibly awesome!
> 
> Be very proud of *you!
> 
> I am very aware of what it takes to perform an accomplishment like this! *


Thanks I was actually quite surprised. I've been away from the gym basically 8 years now . Il like to get back into shape and possibly loose that 20 pounds I put on lol. And eventually get back into competitive lifting. I have a gold medal and two third place trophies at home. I ranked 4th in my weight class back in school island wide. But after graduation I got hit by a stupid car and put that behind me till now. So the gym owner is gonna do me up a training plan and hopefully start competing again next summer. 







I dug out my old training belt was surprised it still fit lol and my old coat  (it doesn't fit well 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

You in five years? Better get your chops up .......


----------



## silvertonebetty

It's been a while since I posted any new videos of myself playing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly

Going to NYC to try out a guitar and amp.


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Thanks I was actually quite surprised. I've been away from the gym basically 8 years now . Il like to get back into shape and possibly loose that 20 pounds I put on lol. And eventually get back into competitive lifting. I have a gold medal and two third place trophies at home. I ranked 4th in my weight class back in school island wide. But after graduation I got hit by a stupid car and put that behind me till now. So the gym owner is gonna do me up a training plan and hopefully start competing again next summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dug out my old training belt was surprised it still fit lol and my old coat  (it doesn't fit well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an awesome accomplishment! 
You will get back in the game. 

I used to be a personal trainer for 15 years. I loved it! But shit happened. Gym closures over night! Getting ripped off for a lot of money. I started training my clientele in my home gym but some of them wanted to come before work at 6 am! That would mean waking up my family. Just not doable. If I wanted to start again that would mean 3 recertifications. I would rather play my guitar. 

I got my son(the one in the pic) into bodybuilding when he was 16. His curiosity got the better of him! I started to train him and it snowballed from there. His passion for the sport is just amazing as is mine for guitar! We feed off of each other! I love it! 

I am extremely proud of him and myself! Doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> That is an awesome accomplishment!
> You will get back in the game.
> 
> I used to be a personal trainer for 15 years. I loved it! But shit happened. Gym closures over night! Getting ripped off for a lot of money. I started training my clientele in my home gym but some of them wanted to come before work at 6 am! That would mean waking up my family. Just not doable. If I wanted to start again that would mean 3 recertifications. I would rather play my guitar.
> 
> I got my son(the one in the pic) into bodybuilding when he was 16. His curiosity got the better of him! I started to train him and it snowballed from there. His passion for the sport is just amazing as is mine for guitar! We feed off of each other! I love it!
> 
> I am extremely proud of him and myself! Doesn't get much better than this!


Thanks . Mind you it's not getting in my way of guitar lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


> That is an awesome accomplishment!
> You will get back in the game.
> 
> I used to be a personal trainer for 15 years. I loved it! But shit happened. Gym closures over night! Getting ripped off for a lot of money. I started training my clientele in my home gym but some of them wanted to come before work at 6 am! That would mean waking up my family. Just not doable. If I wanted to start again that would mean 3 recertifications. I would rather play my guitar.
> 
> I got my son(the one in the pic) into bodybuilding when he was 16. His curiosity got the better of him! I started to train him and it snowballed from there. His passion for the sport is just amazing as is mine for guitar! We feed off of each other! I love it!
> 
> I am extremely proud of him and myself! Doesn't get much better than this!


Didn't realize that was your son in that other pic. He's got a bit of a Frank Zane look...good symmetry.

My buddy and I did some bodybuilding training back in high school. We were stuck in a small town so there was no one to give us any guidance. We just did the best we could with the limited magazines and books that were available back then. Needless to say, we never got anywhere near the level of your son.


----------



## Wardo

[QUOTE="Jamdog, post: 1568801, member: 14907"

... still knows how to strum, notes, chords. But can't remember any songs.
[/QUOTE]

That happens to me sometimes ...lol


----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


> I know who that is, but it's just not coming to me.


The Sensational Alex Harvey Band.


----------



## Wardo

jb welder said:


> The Sensational Alex Harvey Band.


Haven't heard them mentioned in a long time.


----------



## Lola

Wardo said:


> [QUOTE="Jamdog, post: 1568801, member: 14907"
> 
> ... still knows how to strum, notes, chords. But can't remember any songs.


That happens to me sometimes ...lol[/QUOTE]

If I haven't played a song for a while, sometimes I forget! I amazed myself the other night though. I was able to pull off Boom Boom, John Lee Hooker without missing a beat! I haven't played that song for months! Sometimes ya win, sometimes ya lose.


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> You in five years? Better get your chops up .......
> 
> View attachment 118793


I had a feeling someone would mention him...


----------



## butterknucket

jb welder said:


> The Sensational Alex Harvey Band.


Maybe I don't know who that is lol. 

I've totally seen that picture before though.


----------



## Lola

Scottone said:


> Didn't realize that was your son in that other pic. He's got a bit of a Frank Zane look...good symmetry.


Going "old school, Frank Zane? Frank Zane had a wonderful physique.He had goods looks and a great symmetrical body! He was one of my favorites along with Dorian Yates! Just a mountain of a man!

My son said thank you for the compliment in regards to Frank Zane!


----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


> Going "old school, Frank Zane? Frank Zane had a wonderful physique.He had goods looks and a great an muscly body! He was one of my favorites along with Dorian Yates! Jus a mountain of a man!
> 
> My son said thank you for the compliment In regards to Frank Zane!


After I mentioned him, I got curious and looked up his site. He's still in really great shape, especially considering his age.


----------



## Lola

Scottone said:


> After I mentioned him, I got curious and looked up his site. He's still in really great shape, especially considering his age.


Funny should mention this.

I just finished looking at Arnold back in the day and OMG he was in crazy shape and looked at him now! He looks horrible! There is absolutely no need for him to look like shit but he does.

My favorite old school female body builder was Rachel McLish. That was before the woman body builders were heavy into the steroid scene! Now they look like guys.

I myself competed in a few amateur competitions. My best features were my shoulders and my legs! It was too much damned work due me personally! My personal satisfaction was training others! That gave me thrill to be able to help others. 

This should give anyone done inspiration .


----------



## Guest

Arnold did royds. Now he is all used up. 

A doctor buddy said to me a long time ago- "Life is like a downhill ski run. Some people take a nice slow, gentle and easy long run to the bottom. Others take the fast hard straight down short run to the bottom."


----------



## Lola

Player99 said:


> Arnold did royds. Now he is all used up.
> 
> A doctor buddy said to me a long time ago- "Life is like a downhill ski run. Some people take a nice slow, gentle and easy long run to the bottom. Others take the fast hard straight down short run to the bottom."


If you followed the body building scene back in the day, *they all used steroids. 
*
_Now there is HGH or human growth hormone which reverses the outter aesthetics of steroid use! If I had an extra $1k a month I would taking them myself! Your body repairs itself at any age with lightening speed . The pros outweigh the cons *IMHO. 

Some people though, think they should age gracefully. Eff that. 

I don't belong to that school of thought and never will! 

Some people will judge me but really I don't give a shit. *_


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> My favorite old school female body builder was Rachel McLish


Yeah, I remember "McLish the dish", I always thought Corrina Everson did the sport justice too.


----------



## Lola

Player99 said:


> Arnold did royds. Now he is all used up.
> 
> A doctor buddy said to me a long time ago- "Life is like a downhill ski run. Some people take a nice slow, gentle and easy long run *to the bottom. *Others take the fast hard straight down short run to the bottom."


See, to me, that is already the wrong attitude right there. 

I may be blind but in my own world there is no bottom and I never even give it a second thought! I take my life one day at a time.


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> Yeah, I remember "McLish the dish", I always thought Corrina Everson did the sport justice too.


^^^ is she the shake weight model?


----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> Yeah, I remember "McLish the dish", I always thought Corrina Everson did the sport justice too.


I forgot about Corrina Everson. Her husband Jeff was amazing looking and still is.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> See, to me, that is already the wrong attitude right there.
> 
> I may be blind but in my own world there is no bottom and I never even give it a second thought! I take my life one day at a time.


The bottom is death. We all die, so we are all going to eventually get to the end of our run, the bottom or the end of our lives. Hard and fast=short. Easy and slow=long.


----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


> If you followed the body building scene back in the day, *they all used steroids.
> *
> _Now there is HGH or human growth hormone which reverses the outter aesthetics of steroid use! If I had an extra $1k a month I would taking them myself! Your body repairs itself at any age with lightening speed . The pros outweigh the cons *IMHO.
> 
> Some people though, think they should age gracefully. Eff that.
> 
> I don't belong to that school of thought and never will!
> 
> Some people will judge me but really I don't give a shit. *_


I remember going to a seminar at the old Vic Tanny's gym with Boyer Coe...this would have been in 1980 or 81. He was asked about steroid dosage and was very candid in his reply. Don't remember the dose, but he was talking about the old school Dianabol.

Was definitely very prevalent and openly used.

Speaking of Vic Tannys, what a friggin shyster. He sold all of those lifetime memberships then went broke. The girl that used to be in his ads, Christine, tried to do a hard sell on me when I attended the seminar.


----------



## Lola

Player99 said:


> The bottom is death. We all die, so we are all going to eventually get to the end of our run, the bottom or the end of our lives. Hard and fast=short. Easy and slow=long.


Everyone has their own opinions! I personally like being blind and ignorant to a certain extent. That's just me though.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Steadfastly said:


> Going to NYC to try out a guitar and amp.


that was an awesome video


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> that was an awesome video


Thanks, Cheezy but I have to admit I found it on another forum.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Everyone has their own opinions! I personally like being blind and ignorant to a certain extent. That's just me though.


Smokers think like that.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Lola

Player99 said:


> Smokers think like that.


Drug addicts and alcoholics as well!


----------



## Lola

One day at a time! Present nothing else.


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> i've always wondered why someone strives for this kind of strength. do you foresee a need to pick up a bus someday?
> me personally, even if i tried from a young age my body would never reach that kind of performance. that makes it hard to wrap my mind around. i have this vision of me trying trying that, and snapping my arms off like some cartoon.


I think lifting the arse end of buss would be cool . But really is an unrealistic goal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> I think lifting the arse end of buss would be cool . But really is an unrealistic goal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i say, if you're going to pick up a bus, you need to be wearing a cape and tall boots. it should be some kind of law, i think. i would totally be into it if i could wear the cape. but without the cape, it's not for me.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> i say, if you're going to pick up a bus, you need to be wearing a cape and tall boots. it should be some kind of law, i think. i would totally be into it if i could wear the cape. but without the cape, it's not for me.


I would agree.

Even the Greatest American Hero wore a cape.


----------



## jb welder

And James Brown, and Elvis.
If you ain't got cape, you're really starting at a disadvantage.


----------



## Guest

And wear your underwear on the outside over your spandex.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> And wear your underwear on the outside over your spandex.


Okay, I will! 
And on my cape shall be a huge Q for Queen G! What could expect from me? 
Zebra print underwear over black spandex with my red rockers. Just kidding


----------



## Chitmo

Tonight's supper


----------



## cheezyridr

if not for the vegetables, that would be a perfect meal. still, nicely done!


----------



## Chitmo

cheezyridr said:


> if not for the vegetables, that would be a perfect meal. still, nicely done!


The veggies deter the pets from trying to get at it


----------



## vadsy

@Chitmo I think you can classify that as a salad.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket

I think I'd like to turn the world off for the rest of the day.


----------



## Lincoln

@Chitmo I'm going to be stopping at the grocery store on the way home and blowing $40 on 2 steaks. Got a sudden craving for beef.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

Smoking and air fresheners don't mix.

Air freshener causes car to explode in B&Q car park in Southend - BBC News

*Air freshener causes car to explode in B&Q car park in Southend*







I
A cigarette ignited a build-up of air freshener gases inside the car, the fire service said
An air freshener has caused a car to explode in a B&Q car park injuring one person.

The roof and doors were blown off the Ford Focus in Fossetts Drive, Southend, earlier as the Southend Echo reported.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> Smoking and air fresheners don't mix.
> 
> Air freshener causes car to explode in B&Q car park in Southend - BBC News
> 
> *Air freshener causes car to explode in B&Q car park in Southend*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> A cigarette ignited a build-up of air freshener gases inside the car, the fire service said
> An air freshener has caused a car to explode in a B&Q car park injuring one person.
> 
> The roof and doors were blown off the Ford Focus in Fossetts Drive, Southend, earlier as the Southend Echo reported.


Holy smokes(no pun intended) that's crazy.


----------



## Guitar101

Lincoln said:


> @Chitmo I'm going to be stopping at the grocery store on the way home and blowing $40 on 2 steaks. Got a sudden craving for beef.


Your paying $40 for 2 steaks and when I sold all my cattle 3 or 4 years ago, I got around $1 per pound for 7000 lbs of beef on the hoof. It's not hard to see who's making all the money selling beef these days. It sure isn't the farmers.


----------



## High/Deaf

Chitmo said:


> Tonight's supper
> 
> View attachment 119417


Oh dude! 

The double-down done right. Congratulations. The colonel should be kissing your arse!


----------



## capnjim

Good night everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keto

@adcandour sat across the aisle from Nate Diaz, from Seattle to Edmonton just now. He's not chatty, but did learn he's here to work GMelendez corner this weekend. What does he fight at, 170? He's walking around at my guess 185, really broad back, but I can imagine any lighter class than 170 would have to be a very hard cut for him. Lots more facial scar tissue than I remember seeing on TV.

Carries himself like a dngaf badass.


----------



## Lola

just a whine and complaint no one needs to hear


----------



## Lola

capnjim said:


> Good night everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My son showed this to me a while back! Hysterical.

Do these guys look very high to you
They do to me!


----------



## capnjim

I would like to be as happy as the guy on the left for a day or so.


----------



## Lola

capnjim said:


> I would like to be as happy as the guy on the left for a day or so.


You can! Why not? It's all in how you deal with things. 

I know some happy haters will hate me but everyday is a blast! Ya, sure there are some snags in life. I really try my best to deal with things on a objective level!


----------



## vadsy

capnjim said:


> I would like to be as happy as the guy on the left for a day or so.


like this guy?


----------



## Alex

Street shopping and found this slim metal vintage looking frame...perfect for the music room


----------



## Lola

Alex said:


> Street shopping and found this slim metal vintage looking frame...perfect for the music room
> 
> View attachment 119721


Gorgeous


----------



## cheezyridr

tonight, i will have a pepperoni and sausage stromboli. i will try my best to only eat half


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> tonight, i will have a pepperoni and sausage stromboli. i will try my best to only eat half


Quelle est "Stromboli"?


----------



## Guest

Something that sounds delicious.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Quelle est "Stromboli"?


imagine if you made a pizza. then, just before baking it in the oven you said to yourself "why don't i fold this in half, and pinch the dough closed."

doing this with a veggie pizza like you may prefer is called a calzone. the most popular calzone around here is spinach


----------



## Guest

Something like a panzerotti?
Stromboli's sound/look better. mmmmmm.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Adcandour

keto said:


> @adcandour sat across the aisle from Nate Diaz, from Seattle to Edmonton just now. He's not chatty, but did learn he's here to work GMelendez corner this weekend. What does he fight at, 170? He's walking around at my guess 185, really broad back, but I can imagine any lighter class than 170 would have to be a very hard cut for him. Lots more facial scar tissue than I remember seeing on TV.
> 
> Carries himself like a dngaf badass.


All morning I was thinking what I would have said to him if that was me in the plane next to him.

My conclusion was that anything that would come out of my mouth would sound stupid, so I'd probably just try to make out with him.

ah, daydreaming....

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Something like a panzerotti?
> Stromboli's sound/look better. mmmmmm.


Omg this is making me so hungry! I am still stuck at work with only fast food joints around me! Have to wait until I get home whenever that may be!


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Something like a panzerotti?
> Stromboli's sound/look better. mmmmmm.


well, a panzerotti can be deep-fried. a stromboli is always baked. but that seems to be th difference afaict



butterknucket said:


>


man, thanks for posting that, i just realized it's been way too long since i played some parliament.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Saw this on Facebook. First thought it was a ford but then thought no not ford gmc










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Saw this on Facebook. First thought it was a ford but then thought no not ford gmc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does look old school Fordesque.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> well, a panzerotti can be deep-fried. a stromboli is always baked. but that seems to be th difference afaict
> 
> 
> 
> man, thanks for posting that, i just realized it's been way too long since i played some parliament.


There are times when you just have to listen to some Parliment/Funkadelic.


----------



## Lola

I just had to! The animation is a little meh but the music is just awesome!


----------



## butterknucket

I didn't know Angus played 8 string guitar.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest

sulphur said:


>


It would be cool to do that with the evolution of man, using symbols and alphabets of the period.


----------



## Guest

silvertonebetty said:


> no not ford gmc


'61 chevy


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> '61 hevy


Just gorgeous. What a looker!


----------



## Lola

Delete


----------



## Mooh

I remember riding in a lot of old pickup trucks when I was a teenager in the early '70s and hitchhiking all over rural southern Ontario. Even then I thought they were sort of cool. I learned how to drive standard in a friend's old truck with 3 on the tree. The only thing I look at with any interest at the local annual car show are pickup trucks, against any real hope of owning one.


----------



## High/Deaf

Alex said:


> Street shopping and found this slim metal vintage looking frame...perfect for the music room
> 
> View attachment 119721


That's so cool. And it looks like an original. I've got a couple of Fender things like that, but they are repro's and not originals. I remember a few of those hanging in the store in the late 70's. There shoulda been one less when I quit! 


But it obviously being from the 70's, aren't you afraid it will bend every nail you try to hang it off of?


----------



## mhammer

Does it GET more ironic than this? I don't think so.

Limbaugh to evacuate after calling Irma climate change ploy


----------



## allthumbs56

Player99 said:


> It would be cool to do that with the evolution of man, using symbols and alphabets of the period.


Sadly I look a lot like the third guy on the left


----------



## greco

allthumbs56 said:


> Sadly I look a lot like the third guy on the left


Maybe you are on your way to progressing and will look like the fellow on the right...in a few years ??!!


----------



## keto

mhammer said:


> Does it GET more ironic than this? I don't think so.
> 
> Limbaugh to evacuate after calling Irma climate change ploy


Pretty political. #1, he said hurricanes generally, not Irma specifically, despite the headline. Article notes that Limbaugh also spent considerable time talking about Irma being a "dire and mammoth". Did you actually read the article? I call 'failure' on your "ironic".


----------



## Scottone

laristotle said:


> '61 chevy


I learned to drive on one from at era. Good ol' 3 on the tree


----------



## mhammer

keto said:


> Pretty political. #1, he said hurricanes generally, not Irma specifically, despite the headline. Article notes that Limbaugh also spent considerable time talking about Irma being a "dire and mammoth". Did you actually read the article? I call 'failure' on your "ironic".


Can I at least say "highly inconsistent"?


----------



## luker0

laristotle said:


> '61 chevy


There is a specific colour of green these came in that fades to a gorgeous colour. Have always wanted one. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar




----------



## Alex




----------



## cheezyridr

i would totally pay $12.24 for that lighter


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

luker0 said:


> There is a specific colour of green these came in that fades to a gorgeous colour. Have always wanted one.


This is what I cut my 'driving' teeth on. A couple years older than the ones previously mentioned. But in this colour.


----------



## mhammer

Received this yesterday.
*******************************************************************************

When Insults Had Class...*
These glorious insults are from an era “ before” the English language got boiled down to 4-letter words.

*A member of Parliament to Disraeli: *_*"Sir, you will either die on the gallows or of some unspeakable disease.”*_
*"That depends, Sir, "* *said Disraeli, *_*"whether I embrace your policies or your mistress."*_

*"He had delusions of adequacy* *." -Walter Kerr*

*"He has all the virtues I dislike and none of the vices I admire." - Winston Churchill*

*"I have never killed a man, but I have read many obituaries with great pleasure." -Clarence Darrow*

*"He has never been known to use a word that might send a reader to the dictionary." -William Faulkner (about Ernest Hemingway)*

*"Thank you for sending me a copy of your book; I'll waste no time reading it." -Moses Hadas*

*"I didn't attend the funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it." -Mark Twain*

*"He has no enemies, but is intensely disliked by his friends." -Oscar Wilde*

*"I am enclosing two tickets to the first night of my new play; bring a friend, if you have one." -George Bernard Shaw to Winston Churchill*

*"Cannot possibly attend first night, will attend second... if there is one." -Winston Churchill, in response*

*"I feel so miserable without you; it's almost like having you here." -Stephen Bishop*

*"He is a self-made man and worships his creator." -John Bright*

*"I've just learned about his illness. Let's hope it's nothing trivial." -Irvin S. Cobb*

*"He is not only dull himself; he is the cause of dullness in others." -Samuel Johnson*

*"He is simply a shiver looking for a spine to run up." - Paul Keating*

*"In order to avoid being called a flirt, she always yielded easily." -Charles, Count Talleyrand*

*"He loves nature in spite of what it did to him." -Forrest Tucker*

*"Why do you sit there looking like an envelope without any address on it?" -Mark Twain*

*"His mother should have thrown him away and kept the stork." -Mae West*

*"Some cause happiness wherever they go; others, whenever they go." -Oscar Wilde*

*"He uses statistics as a drunken man uses lamp-posts... for support rather than illumination." -Andrew Lang (1844-1912)*

*"He has Van Gogh's ear for music." -Billy Wilder*

*"I've had a perfectly wonderful evening. But I'm afraid this wasn't it." -Groucho Marx*


----------



## Guest

'I would challenge you to a battle of wits, but I don't fight unarmed men'. 
_-unknown_


----------



## Alex

*"In order to avoid being called a flirt, she always yielded easily." -Charles, Count Talleyrand*
*
That is a great line. The funeral approval by Twain made me laugh out loud.*


----------



## Scottone




----------



## mhammer

Not intended as anything humorous, but a fox showed up in the driveway across the street from us yesterday. A neighbour whose house at the end of the crescent backs out onto a ravine told us she had seen one earlier this year. But since the ravine in question wends it's way down to the Ottawa river over the course of several miles, it was easy to assume that the sighting was because the fox was on its way back from or to somewhere else. There was a fawn in the schoolyard right behind us one Sunday morning a decade back, and I assume it wandered bit by bit along the ravine, rather than having residence nearby. So if a fawn can meander, so can a fox.

But this fox acted like it owned the place. I had never seen one "in vivo" for anything more than a fleeting "was that a fox?" glimpse from the car, previously. This one was having a staring contest with a neighbourhood cat at the other end of the driveway, before leisurely trotting off back to the footpath leading to the ravine. Not having a phone, I wasn't able to take any pics, but my son whipped his phone out and got a few blurry images. If he remembers to send them to me, and I figure out where to host my images now, I'll post them.

There's things you expect to see in the city, and things you don't.


----------



## butterknucket

mhammer said:


> Not intended as anything humorous, but a fox showed up in the driveway across the street from us yesterday. A neighbour whose house at the end of the crescent backs out onto a ravine told us she had seen one earlier this year. But since the ravine in question wends it's way down to the Ottawa river over the course of several miles, it was easy to assume that the sighting was because the fox was on its way back from or to somewhere else. There was a fawn in the schoolyard right behind us one Sunday morning a decade back, and I assume it wandered bit by bit along the ravine, rather than having residence nearby. So if a fawn can meander, so can a fox.
> 
> But this fox acted like it owned the place. I had never seen one "in vivo" for anything more than a fleeting "was that a fox?" glimpse from the car, previously. This one was having a staring contest with a neighbourhood cat at the other end of the driveway, before leisurely trotting off back to the footpath leading to the ravine. Not having a phone, I wasn't able to take any pics, but my son whipped his phone out and got a few blurry images. If he remembers to send them to me, and I figure out where to host my images now, I'll post them.
> 
> There's things you expect to see in the city, and things you don't.


Around ten years ago I started seeing wild turkeys in town. I've never seen that previously.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> But this fox acted like it owned the place.
> I had never seen one "in vivo" for anything more than a fleeting "was that a fox?" glimpse ..


One morning, a coupla' months back, I was sitting on the back patio with my coffee and cigarette
when a rabbit came zipping down the driveway to the right of our house, through the garden and
out under the back fence to the forested area behind us. I was expecting the feral neighbourhood 
tabby to be coming down next. It was a fox. It followed the same path through the garden but couldn't
squeeze under the fence. It walked the fence line to the left and then back towards the house, cut 
across to where it came down the driveway. It was 6 feet away before it noticed me. Didn't alter it's
pace. Just gave me a quick 'g'day mate' look and continued on.
Had a beautiful glowing red coat so I knew that it was healthy and wouldn't bother me.
It was a cool sight.


----------



## mhammer

There is a very young rabbit that has been frequenting our back yard over the course of the summer. Roughly doubled in size since we started seeing it. Seems comfortable and relaxed in our yard, as rabbits tend to do when they can sit in the shade. Even seen it stretched out under our crabapple tree.

If I ever stop seeing the rabbit, and see the fox again with a bigger gut, I'll know what happened.


----------



## Lincoln

I remember my two large breed dogs chasing this rabbit across a hay field. The rabbit made a sudden 90 degree turn. By the time dogs got turned around to follow, the rabbit was a hundred yards in the distance and the chase was over. I was impressed.


----------



## Alex

Interesting ornament on the hood....


----------



## mhammer

Lincoln said:


> I remember my two large breed dogs chasing this rabbit across a hay field. The rabbit made a sudden 90 degree turn. By the time dogs got turned around to follow, the rabbit was a hundred yards in the distance and the chase was over. I was impressed.


Didn't the Argos or somebody sign him as a kick returner?


----------



## Lincoln

mhammer said:


> Didn't the Argos or somebody sign him as a kick returner?


If they didn't, they sure should have!


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Alex

Good job


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

no. just no.


----------



## mhammer

That is funny. I think the best part of it is the way the neck takes a bit of a right turn at the 14th fret The body is pretty much a no-brainer, but lining up the frets when the neck itself is not straight must have been tough.


----------



## butterknucket

Playing that guitar drunk could be a bit of a problem.


----------



## mhammer

I once got to try one of those special Epiphone "map" guitars at the old Kalamazoo facility. Let me tell ya. You do NOT do Pete Townsend "windmills" on those things because you can hurt yourself on Florida really badly!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

mhammer said:


> I once got to try one of those special Epiphone "map" guitars at the old Kalamazoo facility. Let me tell ya. You do NOT do Pete Townsend "windmills" on those things because you can hurt yourself on Florida really badly!


Even Rick Nielsen wouldn't play that.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Even Rick Nielsen wouldn't play that.


Pretty good chance he would and pretty good chance he owns three.


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> Pretty good chance he would and pretty good chance he owns three.


True enough. 

He probably also has the Wangcaster.


----------



## mhammer

vadsy said:


> Pretty good chance he would and pretty good chance he owns three.


In the obligatory checkerboard pattern.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I saved all my cats photos from Facebook to make a actual album and have a total of 148 cat pictures. I should look at the other Facebooks tomorrow for pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> That is funny. I think the best part of it is the way the neck takes a bit of a right turn at the 14th fret The body is pretty much a no-brainer, but lining up the frets when the neck itself is not straight must have been tough.


That's one of the cool things --the neck twists & it still plays well...


----------



## silvertonebetty

Dads new truck . 2017 Dodge Ram king cab










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

Resting bitch face - Wikipedia


----------



## silvertonebetty

Well I guess I'm waiting for an update of the local funeral home . My old neighbor died in a car crash today. Only 25 years old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

silvertonebetty said:


> Well I guess I'm waiting for an update of the local funeral home . My old neighbor died in a car crash today. Only 25 years old
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that sucks...
Way too young to go.


----------



## silvertonebetty

zontar said:


> Well that sucks...
> Way too young to go.


Yes but the big question is will that poor excuse for a father show his sorry face for the first time in around 15 years. He left on a business trip when we were in jr high and never came back. Around 6years later her cousin found him living in nb with a new woman and family . So she left his house to rot . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceT

silvertonebetty said:


> Dads new truck . 2017 Dodge Ram king cab


Don't know if Dodge/Ram drivers have the same stigma your way as in BC but holy eff, they are some of the worst, most aggressive drivers around.


----------



## jb welder

LanceT said:


> Don't know if Dodge/Ram drivers have the same stigma your way as in BC but holy eff, they are some of the worst, most aggressive drivers around.


This should help explain why.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket

Would you like that to go?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

So last two days my childhood friend died in a car crash, my friend from church is in custody for attempted murder in the first degree , and I get told I'm stalking someone by watching my snapchat feed and getting something to eat a store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> So last two days my childhood friend died in a car crash, my friend from church is in custody for attempted murder in the first degree , and I get told I'm stalking someone by watching my snapchat feed and getting something to eat a store.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my condolences for your friends. 

but lemme guess... the person who claims you are stalking them on snapchat is a woman, right? if so, you should know that there is legal precedent in canada, showing that not to be stalking. don't be bullied by feminazis and gynocentric white knights


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> my condolences for your friends.
> 
> but lemme guess... the person who claims you are stalking them on snapchat is a woman, right? if so, you should know that there is legal precedent in canada, showing that not to be stalking. don't be bullied by feminazis and gynocentric white knights


Yes a girl and addict at that. And Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> my condolences for your friends.
> 
> but lemme guess... the person who claims you are stalking them on snapchat is a woman, right? if so, you should know that there is legal precedent in canada, showing that not to be stalking. don't be bullied by feminazis and gynocentric white knights


You'd better not be making any predetermined gender assumptions!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

-so my advice--don't...

(Just a random comment)


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> -so my advice--don't...
> 
> (Just a random comment)


So, my advice is *do it* just the Nike logo says.


----------



## Lola

It's *cupcake day *today! 

I have invited all the little girls in the neighborhood over to bake cupcakes and decorate them with icing etc. 

There is 5 of us. 

There parents do nothing with them! 

A lot of parents hand their kids an I pad instead of teaching them basic life skills. So sad.


----------



## zurn

I'm going to frame this


----------



## greco

zurn said:


> I'm going to frame this


I hope your wife doesn't see it. 
She might then take you to a taxidermist to get a quote!


----------



## Lola

zurn said:


> I'm going to frame this


You're not serious?

Let me guess. This is an episode from Leave it to Beaver! 

I hope your joking!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> You're not serious?
> 
> Let me guess. This is an episode from Leave it to Beaver!
> 
> I hope your joking!


I'm guessing you failed Home Ec.


----------



## Lola




----------



## keto

You're new avatar looks more like Steven Tyler than Angus. I thought you'd changed allegiances at first.


----------



## Lola

keto said:


> You're new avatar looks more like Steven Tyler than Angus. I thought you'd changed allegiances at first.


Steven Tyler doesn't play guitar


----------



## silvertonebetty

This thread is so weird


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> This thread is so weird
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's what imagine Facebook to be.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Steven Tyler doesn't play guitar


Yeah, he should just stick with vocals. lol.


----------



## butterknucket

I'm not even sure if I play guitar sometimes.


----------



## Electraglide

zurn said:


> I'm going to frame this


They missed a couple. I don't see anything about a French Maids outfit.


----------



## zurn

Lola said:


> You're not serious?
> 
> Let me guess. This is an episode from Leave it to Beaver!
> 
> I hope your joking!


Of course I am  Or am I ?


----------



## Guest

Everybody funny.
Now you funny too.


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> So last two days my childhood friend died in a car crash, my friend from church is in custody for attempted murder in the first degree , and I get told I'm stalking someone by watching my snapchat feed and getting something to eat a store.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sorry to hear the bad news. It never gets easier. So sorry for your loss!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> So sorry to hear the bad news. It never gets easier. So sorry for your loss!


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> This thread is so weird
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all Butterknucket's fault! He's the instigator here~

I take absolutely no responsibilities for his actions!


----------



## Guitar101

zurn said:


> I'm going to frame this


Upon reflection, I think there would be a lot less marriage breakdowns if husbands were treated like this. And Lola, you can't say that "The goal" isn't something that all families should work to achieve. "Try to make your home a place of peace and order where your husband can renew himself in body and spirit" If you can't agree with this, you shouldn't be married.^)@#


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Upon reflection, I think there would be a lot less marriage breakdowns if husbands were treated like this. And Lola, you can't say that "The goal" isn't something that all families should work to achieve. "Try to make your home a place of peace and order where your husband can renew himself in body and spirit" If you can't agree with this, you shouldn't be married[\QUOTE]


----------



## Lola

Wow I almost fell for that!

Nice setup.


----------



## Wardo

greco said:


> She might then take you to a taxidermist to get a quote!


 LMAO ...


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> Yeah, he should just stick with vocals. lol.


Doesn't or can't?

or both?


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## bzrkrage

Hmmm, colour blindness?


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## butterknucket

bzrkrage said:


> Hmmm, colour blindness?
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Am I missing something?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


> Am I missing something?


Yeah I don't get it either


----------



## greco

keto said:


> Yeah I don't get it either


Same here...


----------



## Lola

My hubby is just on his way home on the Go train! There is some guy who is either really drunk or high wearing a shirt that says,

*Suck my dick because I am awesome! 
*
Everyone is laughing except those with a pickle up their butt!

My husband says they should of made him take it off but I don't think they can do that!

Anyhow, I am LMAO

Don't me to be rude or crass. Just telling it like it is.


----------



## Lola

keto said:


> Yeah I don't get it either


Ya, what's the joke?


----------



## silvertonebetty

The hauled a tuna in today 580pounds










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

bzrkrage said:


> Hmmm, colour blindness?
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Sorry, I thought it looked like the colour of snot.










"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## capnjim

A dose of reality....


----------



## Scottone

capnjim said:


> A dose of reality....
> 
> View attachment 122825


reminds me of my favourite verse from "Holiday in Cambodia"

You're a star-belly snitch
You suck like a leech
You want everyone to act like you
Kiss ass while you bitch
So you can get rich
While your boss gets richer off you


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## davetcan




----------



## davetcan




----------



## zontar




----------



## silvertonebetty

davetcan said:


>


Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Had some fun in town last night 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

the horsehead mask is awesome.


----------



## butterknucket

*Applicants with experience or education in the following are encouraged to apply



human resources, recruiting, entry level assistant, marketing, sales, entry level marketing, marketing management, director of sales, director of sales promos, director of sales promotions, distribution sales manager, district sales manager, field rep, sales rep, marketing rep, field representative, field sales engineer, floor supervisor, independent consultant, inside sales, inside sales rep, inside sales representative, international sales account manager, internet sales manager, major, account exec, marketing and sales account executive, marketing account manager, major account rep, major, account representative, manufacturers rep, manufacturers sales representative, market research, marketing, medical sales, merchandize manager, national account manager, national sales manager, national sales rep, national sales representative, point of sale supervisor, product sales manager, quote clerk, regional sales manager, sales & marketing, sales & marketing admin, sales & marketing administrator. sales & marketing director, sales & marketing manager, sales account manager, sales administrator, sales analyst, sales and marketing, sales and marketing admin, entry level, sales, marketing, customer service, advertising, clients, sports, , sports marketing, full time, part time, internships, interns, college, sports, restaurant, hospitality, retail, cashier, server, promotional sales, public relations, client relations, clients, advertising, restaurant, mass communications, business administration, recruiter, internships, interns, college graduates, retail, sales, promotional sales, other. marketing, events, promotions, sales, customer service, public relations, retail restaurant, account executive, account exec, account representative, account rep, account manager, account management, sales rep, sales representative, sales exec, sales executive, field sales, ad sales, marketing sales, promotional sales, publishing sales, mortgage sales, loan sales, loan officer, inside sales, outside sales, direct sales, sales professional, sales associate, telemarketing, cold caller, cold calling, salesman, saleswoman, salesperson Marketing, Promotions, Sports, , Sales, Customer Service, Public Relations, Human Resources, Entry Level, Career Builder related words: Sales, Customer Service, Manager, Management, Manage, Marketing, Management, Administrative, Administrative Assistant, Human Resources, Receptionist, Entry Level, , Customer Service, Assistant, Advertising, Supervisor, Public Relations, Office, Payroll, Admin, Training, Human Resources, Operations, Office Manager, General, Executive, Vice President, Sales, Manager, All, Recruiter, Entrepreneur, PR, P.R., Advertising, C Marketing Management, Entry Level Management, Entry-Level Management, Entry Level Sales, Entry-Level Sales, Entry Level Marketing, Entry-Level Marketing, Entry Level College Grad, Entry-Level College Grad Training, General, Sales, Manager, All, Recruiter, Entrepreneur, PR, P.R., Advertising, Inventory, Internship, Entry-Level, College Graduate, College Grad, High School Graduate, High-School Graduate, High School Grad, Marketing Management, Entry Level Management, Entry-Level Management, Entry Level Sales, Entry-Level Sales, Entry Level Marketing, Entry-Level Marketing, Entry Level College Grad, Entry-Level College Graduate Sales techniques Leading, coaching & motivating Business administration Human resource management Public relations Finance Advertising Public speaking Restaurant, retail, hotel experience, retail management, hospitality degree, hospitality experience, resort, hotel, motel management, server, hostess, host, cook, front of the house, back of the house experience, waitress, waiter, serving customers, retail sales associate, retail account manager, retail manager, retail assistant manager, hotel manager, hotel assistant manager, restaurant supervisor, restaurant assistant manager, restaurant manager, food industry, wine representative, restaurant owner, part time retail, part time hotel, valet, valet supervisor, valet manager Entry level sales Entry level sales person Entry level sales rep Outside sales Entry level outside sales rep Outside sales rep Sales and marketing Team player Sales Entry level sales and mktg Sports-oriented Help wanted New grad Part-time Full-time business experience, business administration, small business administration, degree business administration, master business administration, management business administration, business administration bachelor, office business, small business, business restaurant, marketing business, international business, business sales development, management small business, global business, business sales marketing, marketing management business, marketing business opportunity, marketing business development, marketing advertising business, business in New Jersey, New Jersey businesses, business management skills, business manager, professional development, business to business management, business development manager career, business consulting manager, management, entrepreneur, entry level management, supervisor, coach, leader, consultant, consulting for businesses, management consulting, supervising businesses, business and communication management, Customer care, sales, entry level sales, customer relations, customer acquisition, customer conversion, customer response, customer renewal, customer retention, customer research, customer response, customer effectiveness, face to face service to customers, customer satisfaction, restaurant management, restaurant service, marketing and sales, services in hospitality, customer service evaluation, customer loyalty, customer service advisor, customer service analyst, customer service associate, customer service consultant, customer relationship advisor, customer relationship management, marketing research, marketing programs, promotional marketing, marketing management, businesspeople*


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest

Lola said:


>


Skillfully combined with a number of other ingredients...


----------



## Lola

Jim Carrey has a great voice. Take a listen!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Jim Carrey has a great voice. Take a listen!


I heard this on the radio--and with the music I knew it was a cover right away--but it had a familiarity to it. (The George Martin connection I later found out)
Once the vocals came in--I was like--"That's Jim Carrey"


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> I heard this on the radio--and with the music I knew it was a cover right away--but it had a familiarity to it. (The George Martin connection I later found out)
> Once the vocals came in--I was like--"That's Jim Carrey"


What did you think of his vocals?

True Jim Carrey fashion. I love his comedic emphasis on some of the lyrics.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


Eastern fashion meets western fashion?


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Eastern fashion meets western fashion?


Or two women walking?


----------



## keto

I myself was questioning how many women were in that picture.


----------



## cheezyridr

i noticed the pointy tits


----------



## bolero




----------



## silvertonebetty

That moment someone almost 10 years older than you is flirting with you and she realizes how young you are. story of my life lol. But she is a cute one for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> That moment someone almost 10 years older than you is flirting with you and she realizes how young you are. story of my life lol. But she is a cute one for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some guy at least 20 years my junior kept hitting on me at the Rehearsal factory. He asked me to go for a drink with him. I said I don't drink. I told him that I was old enough to be his mother and that didn't deter him one bit! It was a really nice ego boost but c'mon. He asked me where I lived! I told him none of your business and walked away.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Some guy at least 20 years my junior kept hitting on me at the Rehearsal factory. He asked me to go for a drink with him. I said I don't drink. I told him that I was old enough to be his mother and that didn't deter him one bit! It was a really nice ego boost but c'mon. He asked me where I lived! I told him none of your business and walked away.


The sad thing one of the most attractive woman I know is now 45ish . And she is old enough to be my mom lol mind you I'd never flirt with her. That would be awkward . I graduated with her son 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

*How to eat Raspberries...








*


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> *How to eat Raspberries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great pic! 
Did you photograph her? 
Your grandaughter buy chance?


----------



## Robert1950

greco said:


> Great pic!
> Did you photograph her? Your _*granddaughter*_ buy chance?


Half hour until dinner and she was "Momma! I'm hungry!" My daughter was doing her usual overdrive thing in the kitchen. I went to fridge, pulled out the raspberries and took them out to the deck. B.C. raspberries, real flavour!! This kid has an inventive mind when it comes to problem solving. Wanted to eat them and watch iPad at the same time. This is what she came up with. All I had was my camera phone. Manage to get a couple shots just after she ate the one on her pinky. 

Even the snapshots I process in Adobe Lightroom


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Or two women walking?


And this is cause for interest??


----------



## Mooh

In reference to previous posts.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> And this is cause for interest??


Yes, because it's random!


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Yes, because it's random!


You can be as random as you please!

That's the great thing about this thread.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Turn it up for maximum listening pleasure! 

What a great way to start the weekend!!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## silvertonebetty

I am all ready for my trip to cape Breton . I head out next Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## silvertonebetty

One more week till I go to cape Breton 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> I am all ready for my trip to cape Breton . I head out next Sunday





silvertonebetty said:


> One more week till I go to cape Breton


You seem very excited about this trip. Please tell us a bit more. 

Vacation? 
Girl Friend?
Concert?
All of the above?


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> You seem very excited about this trip. Please tell us a bit more.
> 
> Vacation?
> Girl Friend?
> Concert?
> All of the above?


Well my moms family is from there. And I haven’t been there in link 6-7 years and that was only because my great grandmother was dying . And I found out I’m entitled to two weeks vacation . And I kind of want to see my late aunts 73 Dodge Challenger . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> And I kind of want to see my late aunts 73 Dodge Challenger .


there needs to be pics posted, please. i would like to see it as well


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> there needs to be pics posted, please. i would like to see it as well


I’m not sure what kind of shape it’s in . I don’t think it’s saw the road in close to 20 years  . They striped it and primed it and then sat in the barn due to bills. And she passed away two years ago in a motorbike accident. They bought it new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Big Red! Not a Challenger but a Camaro and a beaut at that!


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> Well my moms family is from there. And I haven’t been there in link 6-7 years and that was only because my great grandmother was dying . And I found out I’m entitled to two weeks vacation . And I kind of want to see my late aunts 73 Dodge Challenger


Enjoy your trip and and the time off from work. You will have lots of fun, especially taking pics with your new(ish) camera.


----------



## Scottone

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m not sure what kind of shape it’s in . I don’t think it’s saw the road in close to 20 years  . They striped it and primed it and then sat in the barn due to bills. And she passed away two years ago in a motorbike accident. They bought it new.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lots of good material for a song lyric in this post  Maybe I'll give it a shot...haven't written a car song for a while


----------



## mhammer

This was too cute to pass up.

City of Edmonton offers to pay for Flames’ new arena in exchange for naming rights to ‘Eat Shit Calgary’ Place


----------



## Guest

They can't print that!
Then I seen what paper it was. lol.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> This was too cute to pass up.
> 
> City of Edmonton offers to pay for Flames’ new arena in exchange for naming rights to ‘Eat Shit Calgary’ Place


Doesn't matter what city pays for it, it will come out of my tax dollars same as the cash cow in edmonton does. Maybe move the calgary team to Regina. Give each of the bigger provinces a team.


----------



## mhammer

It made me smile because the rivalry between the two cities is longstanding and legendary. The article captured that animosity in a nutshell.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Adcandour

I could watch this crap all day:


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, I'd probably do better if I washed my truck a bit more often.


----------



## bzrkrage

Mooh said:


> In reference to previous posts.


Hey Mooh, what's with the ditsy brunette sitting on the bar facing the mirror? Great version of the song, just don't get the girl.....


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


>


That was beautiful! Thanks SF! I thoroughly enjoyed that!


----------



## Lola

So interesting.


----------



## cheezyridr

adcandour said:


> I could watch this crap all day:



*hy·per·ga·my*
hīˈpərɡəmē/
_noun_

the action of marrying a person of a superior caste or class.


----------



## luker0

bzrkrage said:


> Hey Mooh, what's with the ditsy brunette sitting on the bar facing the mirror? Great version of the song, just don't get the girl.....
> 
> 
> "Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


That's Haley Reinhart, probably one of the best singers out there right now. She frequently collaborates with both PMJ and Casey Abrams. Not sure why she's just sitting on the bar though. 

Google her version of black hole sun. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

What he said.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

v


----------



## butterknucket

B.o.B. launching crowdfunding campaign to prove world is flat


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

This is bad.....


----------



## Guest

luker0 said:


> That's Haley Reinhart, probably one of the best singers out there right now. She frequently collaborates with both PMJ and Casey Abrams. Not sure why she's just sitting on the bar though.
> 
> Google her version of black hole sun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer

It's raining fish! Mexican region lands unexpected catch

What, no sharks?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

And it's not quite flu season yet...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

This week was really weird at work. We had a baby power puke in the store ,some kid tried to strip in the store then he slapped my ass ,(I was not impressed) , tonight I had an older lady 60s-70s come up to me an asked “don’t you feel shaking your boobies “ then she grabbed her boobs and shook them. Then she went to another worker and shook her ass in his face . As she was leaving she ask a cashier what her name was . He response was “ I’m Dolly Parton “ as she shakes he boobs . She makes me laugh at least she never grabbed my cheeks and called me cup cake lol. O it will be nice two whole weeks on no work just relaxing with family I’m lucky to see once a year . My trip will be nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

watermelon


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> watermelon


watermelon


----------



## Mooh

Otis and cows.


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> This week was really weird at work. We had a baby power puke in the store ,some kid tried to strip in the store then he slapped my ass ,(I was not impressed) , tonight I had an older lady 60s-70s come up to me an asked “don’t you feel shaking your boobies “ then she grabbed her boobs and shook them. Then she went to another worker and shook her ass in his face . As she was leaving she ask a cashier what her name was . He response was “ I’m Dolly Parton “ as she shakes he boobs . She makes me laugh at least she never grabbed my cheeks and called me cup cake lol. O it will be nice two whole weeks on no work just relaxing with family I’m lucky to see once a year . My trip will be nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's too funny! 

Have a great trip! Relax and chill!


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> This week was really weird at work.


right now, i am working here:

Nemours/Alfred I. duPont Hospital for Children, Wilmington, Del. | Nemours

2 days ago, i go into the bathroom stall, and sit down. i see feet walk past the door and go into the next stall. next thing you know i hear a very loud HHHHNNNNGGGGGG!!!!! BLUGGAH BLUGGAH BLUGGAH BLUGGAHHHHH HHHHNNNGGG!!!!!! i did my best not to laugh out loud, i thought it was some sort of a joke. when i finished i went to the sink directly opposite the stalls. when i looked up into the mirror, i see the guy in the stall next to mine, door wide-open. his eyes are as big as dinner plates, smiling away, continually making the straining and mumbling sounds. i dont know what the hell was going on, and i dont think i want to. 

later that day, in the same bathroom, a guy walks in and says HEY MAN!!! DO YOU REMEMBER ME!!!! WE WENT TO JR HIGH TOGETHER!!! he thn began to rattle off the names of some of the kids whos names i havent heard in 40 years.

the last hospital job i was on was CNIB in toronto. 
while sitting in a stall there, some blind guy came in to use the urinal next to the stalls, and had a service dog with him. the dog pulled itself free, crawled under the stall to greet me while i did my thing. the blind guy was not happy about it. i thought it was hillarious.

hospitals can be interesting places


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Kansas


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Guest

^Ovations are fake guitars.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


>


----------



## butterknucket

I would try these....


----------



## silvertonebetty

lol I went to moms tonight and the first thing she says “ your nanny has lots of plans “ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> lol I went to moms tonight and the first thing she says “ your nanny has lots of plans “


Enjoy your visit! 

I hope you will consider sharing some pics of the area you are visiting after you return home. 

What is name of the city you are visiting?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Enjoy your visit!
> 
> I hope you will consider sharing some pics of the area you are visiting after you return home.
> 
> What is name of the city you are visiting?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I will . And little old glacebay . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly

silvertonebetty said:


> I will . And little old Glace Bay .


I was there in June 1984. It was 100 F. on the Saturday and we were wearing jackets the next day.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

oh man, who hasn't been there? or worse, in the path of it's fury?

EDIT: the look on your wife's face says it all


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> oh man, who hasn't been there? or worse, in the path of it's fury?
> 
> EDIT: the look on your wife's face says it all


Just a random picture I found (not my wife). But splattering into a fan.....wow...


----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


> But splattering into a fan.....wow...


Appears that the fan was not running... WHEW! Close call!


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> Just a random picture I found (not my wife). But splattering into a fan.....wow...


the shit hit the fan that time!


----------



## zontar

Livin' Thing


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

I think you beat somebody to the punch with that...


----------



## silvertonebetty

my old Street . Our holes got torn down for this newer one








The white one use to belong to our late friend we called duck. She was called duck. Mom said she laughed some hard when we threw our cloths out the second floor window


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my other brain.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Steadfastly

Okay boys, it's time to put the bikes away for the winter.


----------



## Guest

Back in the eighties, I finished my shift at work and came upon my bike looking like that.
3" on the road too.


----------



## silvertonebetty

When was the last time you seen doors like these










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

Steadfastly said:


> Okay boys, it's time to put the bikes away for the winter.


looks like an m-109 or a mean streak. if it was here, there would easily be 6 more weeks of decent riding, maybe 8 or 10 before we see any snow.


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> looks like an m-109 or a mean streak. if it was here, there would easily be 6 more weeks of decent riding, maybe 8 or 10 before we see any snow.


I can see that would be the case where you are now living. I think this pic came from Calgary. I was told by one resident that they had snow every month of the year a number of years back.


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


>


I think I’m gonna have night horrors over that one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

I think I’m getting a new pedal tomorrow . So that be two new pedals on my vacation . Looking at a boss chorus or a boss tremolo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> Okay boys, it's time to put the bikes away for the winter.


Why? The road is clear.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> looks like an m-109 or a mean streak. if it was here, there would easily be 6 more weeks of decent riding, maybe 8 or 10 before we see any snow.


It was like that here a couple of days ago. By Friday it will be about +17‘c or so. I've ridden in a lot worse that that.


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> When was the last time you seen doors like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pocket doors. The older girlfriend has them in her apartment.


----------



## zontar

It is well


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

zontar said:


>


You just know how to make this woman happy! 

I really loved that. So very cute!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> ...



i dont get it. tell me so i can understand too! MJF$#


----------



## LanceT

cheezyridr said:


> i dont get it. tell me so i can understand too! MJF$#


Looks like a younger Steven Page of the Barenaked Ladies about to do his nails.


----------



## Guest

Look at me! I got this knife on the plane.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Look at me! I got this knife on the plane.


Now that's profiling!

They took one look at that guy and said: "Sheate, this guy couldn't fvck us up with a bazooka." Prejudice goes both ways, eh?


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Lola

WTF!


----------



## Lola

I tripped over my pedal board at 3am and now it's throbbing like an SOB. 

I think I broke my baby toe! The bar of the board went right between my baby toe and the next toe to it! 

I know there is nothing they can do for a broken toe! 

Oh well, there's a Reese's peanut butter cheesecake in the fridge!


----------



## Lola

Almost 3 hours later and I can't get my shoe on! Going in for some OT. My pinky tOe looks like a stuffed sausage. Flip flops will fit the bill. 

Going to have to put the pedal board somewhere else. Damned %#}^% thing!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Almost 3 hours later and I can't get my shoe on! Going in for some OT. My pinky tOe looks like a stuffed sausage. Flip flops will fit the bill.
> 
> Going to have to put the pedal board somewhere else. Damned %#}^% thing!


Probably too soon to say "I'm surprised it's not under your pillow". Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Probably too soon to say "I'm surprised it's not under your pillow". Hope it heals quickly.


Thx. It's actually a case in point of being a little lazy. If I had if cleaned this mess up like I intended to none of this would of happened! My little studio/spare bedroom is an unkempt mess right now! I usually don't let it get this bad!


----------



## capnjim

I busted my big toe earlier this year and I found the best treatment to be Haagen Dazs Peanut Butter ice cream. You need to eat the whole container to yourself in one sitting for it to be effective.
Hope you heal fast!


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Must be for a Bass player


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> WTF!


The kid driving the motorcycle......been there and done that with both my son and the older grand daughter.....on a bigger bike.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I tripped over my pedal board at 3am and now it's throbbing like an SOB.
> 
> I think I broke my baby toe! The bar of the board went right between my baby toe and the next toe to it!
> 
> I know there is nothing they can do for a broken toe!
> 
> Oh well, there's a Reese's peanut butter cheesecake in the fridge!


Years back I caught my little toe in the side of a metal garbage can. Cut it half way thru. Wrapped it, put my boots on and rode 350 miles to Langley for a hot date. Couldn't get my boot off for a couple of days. Tequilia and Hash killed the pain. About all they can do for a broken toe is wrap them or if you break enough, put them in a cast. Wrapping makes it so you don't catch the toe which hurts like hell.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> My little studio/spare bedroom is an unkempt mess right now! I usually don't let it get this bad!


Bit by bit, you're becoming more the 'rocker' that you're aspiring to be.
Congrats!


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


This reminds me of one time I was in Vancouver for some meetings & a group of us were flying back on the same flight--going through security an older white guy forgot to pack his knife in his checked baggage & hey caught that. He was allowed to leave the line & mail it to himself.
I had all of my carry on emptied & searched.
After we had passed through security one of the other guys--who is from Turkey & looks like he is from that part of the world shows me he got through security carrying a knife.


----------



## Wardo

zontar said:


> This reminds me of one time I was in Vancouver for some meetings & a group of us were flying back on the same flight--going through security an older white guy forgot to pack his knife in his checked baggage & hey caught that. He was allowed to leave the line & mail it to himself.
> I had all of my carry on emptied & searched.
> After we had passed through security one of the other guys--who is from Turkey & looks like he is from that part of the world shows me he got through security carrying a knife.


Not surprised at all.


----------



## silvertonebetty

cleaning up the grandmothers basement . Found these old glasses lol . And vintage wooden milk crates with s old milk bottle . Her father use to deliver milk . Just to bad the basement flooded and rotted out the two crates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Staple Singers...


----------



## Guest

silvertonebetty said:


> Found these old glasses lol .


I used have a fat pair like that.
I like your camera's reflection.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> I used have a fat pair like that.
> I like your camera's reflection.


Had to was them who know how long they have been there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim DaddyO

silvertonebetty said:


> cleaning up the grandmothers basement . Found these old glasses lol . And vintage wooden milk crates with s old milk bottle . Her father use to deliver milk . Just to bad the basement flooded and rotted out the two crates
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Glasses that fit over glasses.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jim DaddyO said:


> Glasses that fit over glasses.


Yes why I took them lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


>


All you need now is a helmet with a 'hose' on it..


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> All you need now is a helmet with a 'hose' on it..


Haha I’m sure we might just find one of those in the basement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Bit by bit, you're becoming more the 'rocker' that you're aspiring to be.
> Congrats!


"And now for step 5 of How To Be A Rockstar: Heroin, the great pain killer."

Kids, do not try this at home!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I just realized I didn’t pack enough socks for my trip lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Holy shit I really did break my baby pinky toe!

What a bummer! Sorry man, I am stuck in the 80's


----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> Staple Singers...


I used to know a guy who was very close to Pops Staples.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Holy shit I really did break my baby pinky toe!
> 
> What a bummer!


Are you sure we’re not related. My mom is forever braking hers . Any how joking aside I hope it heals quickly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Are you sure we’re not related. My mom is forever braking hers . Any how joking aside I hope it heals quickly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thx. Not feeling any pain at all.


----------



## Lola

It got up to 73 degrees today!

Not bad for Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Found an app that turns your photos to sketches . I love how it turned out









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

Speaking of toes .......................


----------



## Lola

It's turkey Sunday!

Up and getting prepared for the divine feast! 

Husband made an awesome looking stuffing with sausage, dried fruit soaked in Appletons brandy. He made it last year and got rave reviews.

This is a lot of work though! Too much for this time of am.

Get to meet the new girlfriend of my youngest.

Happy thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest

silvertonebetty said:


> Found an app that turns your photos to sketches . I love how it turned out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the app?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Player99 said:


> What's the app?


Sketch me I think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex




----------



## silvertonebetty

Found some stuff cleaning basement






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

And some hockey stuff







. The guy helping accidentally found a real hand grenade after he chucked it across the room with the shovel . Thank god it was not live because we wouldn’t have to worry about cleaning the basement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

I thought my vasectomy would keep my wife from getting pregnant, but apparently it just changes the colour of the baby.


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> I used to know a guy who was very close to Pops Staples.


Cool--how he know him?

And Pops was one of the underrated guitar players of his generation --and beyond.


----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> ...


the irony is, they were wrong.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> the irony is, they were wrong.


I don't even know what you're quoting lol.


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> I don't even know what you're quoting lol.


a mini pops vid


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> I don't even know what you're quoting lol.


video didn't actually kill the radio star. instead, mtv killed the video star


----------



## zontar

Wasn't going to ask


----------



## silvertonebetty

Another week till I go home and can upload pictures from my camera


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> video didn't actually kill the radio star. instead, mtv killed the video star


True enough.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Just at work hsving coffee outside when I noticed a seagull with a barbed fishing lure wrapped around it's leg! 

Effing stupid irresponsible people!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Just at work hsving coffee outside when I noticed a seagull with a barbed fishing lure wrapped around it's leg!
> 
> Effing stupid irresponsible people!



not neccessarily. there are plenty of legit reasons someone might lose a lure where a seagull might get a hold of it. remember, you find more seagulls at the dump than you will at the beach


----------



## Robert1950

I don't American $$$. How much is that bill the girl is holding from the tooth fairy.


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> I don't American $$$. How much is that bill the girl is holding from the tooth fairy.


I'm wondering about the exact same thing...thanks for asking.


----------



## vadsy

You guys can't read the numbers?


----------



## greco

I recognized Ben...


----------



## jb welder

So what's a sober tooth fairy giving out these days?
$100 doesn't seem so far off as I was getting $20 around 100 years ago?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

This is such a good interview! I just love Lipp's passion. Without that, Anvil would have died a long time ago! Their 40 anniversary is coming up! 40 effing yrs together. That is just awesome! They have had some really bad shit happen to them but they *never gave up! They're still rocking.*


----------



## Guest

Back in the eighties, I briefly played with a band that rehearsed in one of
those multi-plex studios in the Jane/Finch area (can't recall the name).
During a break, we could hear the band in the studio next to us.
'Damn! They play Anvil spot on!' I said.
'They are Anvil' was what they told me.


----------



## butterknucket

About ten years ago I was dealing with an employment agency in Toronto. The nice older Jewish lady I was working with told me one day that she was going to movie premier that night that her cousin was in. Turns out she was Lips' cousin.


----------



## zontar

Hmm, I know someone whose job sounds similar to yours...


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Lola said:


>


That might have been quite enlightened back in the day...
but it comes across quite differently now...


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> That might have been quite enlightened back in the day...
> but it comes across quite differently now...


Yes, times have changed. Thank god! 

I couldn't of lived like that. I would have gone ballistic.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


>


Has a nice dress, shoes, her hair done and make up on top of that.


----------



## Guest




----------



## LanceT

Lola said:


>


The context of the era is missing. This was how it was with many families. I know my wife would be perfectly happy staying at home and running the household. She would have ample time for her hobbies and other interests. No commuting, no work pressures, just doing what she wanted to do. Sounds pretty idyllic to me.


----------



## Lola

LanceT said:


> The context of the era is missing. This was how it was with many families. I know my wife would be perfectly happy staying at home and running the household. She would have ample time for her hobbies and other interests. No commuting, no work pressures, just doing what she wanted to do. Sounds pretty idyllic to me.


I couldn't do that living in a little safety bubble!

I need constant challenges and struggles to deal with, just to know that I am alive!

I couldn't tolerate the sexism. That would just drive me mad!

I love my job, my freedom and the fact that what ever a male can do, I can suck at, be on par or even do it better!

I love the fact that I can make decisions totally by myself and don't need any outside help or have to ask the other half if I have his permission to do so.


----------



## Guest

Women... The weaker sex.


----------



## Guest




----------



## LanceT

Lola said:


> I couldn't do that living in a little safety bubble!
> 
> I need constant challenges and struggles to deal with, just to know that I am alive!
> 
> I couldn't tolerate the sexism. That would just drive me mad!
> 
> I love my job, my freedom and the fact that what ever a male can do, I can suck at, be on par or even do it better!
> 
> I love the fact that I can make decisions totally by myself and don't need any outside help or have to ask the other half if I have his permission to do so.


You can bet the women in that video are no different than you.


----------



## Lola

Player99 said:


> Women... The weaker sex.


Bullshit!!

Put your money where your mouth is!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Bullshit!!
> 
> Put your money where your mouth is!


I’ve seen girls who can lift more than me at the gym lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> I’ve seen girls who can lift more than me at the gym lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not always about the physicality of it. 

I guess the troll has a day pass.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Bullshit!!
> 
> Put your money where your mouth is!


 How?


----------



## Guest

I would suggest a battle of the wits, but I'm sure that Lola wouldn't fight an unarmed man.


----------



## Lola

Player99 said:


> How?


Maybe you should reiterate why females are the "weaker" sex! You know, to support your asinine statement.

"Put your money where your mouth is", is an idiom.


----------



## vadsy

I'd like to see this develop ...


----------



## Lola

This just may get nasty! 

Just a warning.


----------



## Guest

[. OTE="Lola, post: 1661009, member: 13493"]Maybe you should reiterate why females are the "weaker" sex! You know, to support your asinine statement.

"Put your money where your mouth is", is an idiom.[/QUOTE]
I was quoting the educational video.

But
I will accept your challenge. Since this is a guitar forum I suggest a simple riff-off. Gibson SG, your choice of pedals, amps, recording method.


----------



## Guest

Player99 said:


> I was quoting the educational video.


A simple clarification and an apology would have sufficed over cutting head, I'd say.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I would suggest Lola has already won, showing more strength in mind and character already.


----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> I would suggest Lola has already won, showing more strength in mind and character already.


Thank you DaddyO!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Player99 said:


> [. OTE="Lola, post: 1661009, member: 13493"]Maybe you should reiterate why females are the "weaker" sex! You know, to support your asinine statement.
> 
> "Put your money where your mouth is", is an idiom.


I was quoting the educational video.

But
I will accept your challenge. Since this is a guitar forum I suggest a simple riff-off. Gibson SG, your choice of pedals, amps, recording method.[/QUOTE]


 no you just went there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

OK no riff battle so I win.


----------



## Guest

Jim DaddyO said:


> I would suggest Lola has already won, showing more strength in mind and character already.


Wah wah wah wah wah.


----------



## vadsy

Player99 said:


> OK no riff battle so I win.


I think you won this thing before it even started. Congrats on this internet win!


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> I think you won this thing before it even started. Congrats on this internet win!


I would like to thank my father, grandfather and uncle for raising me to know what is what.


----------



## Lola

Player99 said:


> I would like to thank my father, grandfather and uncle for raising me to know what is what.


Won't lower myself to your standard of a troll! 

This is why the ignore feature is great!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Won't lower myself to your standard of a troll!
> 
> This is why the ignore feature is great!


I agree.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


>


 i am of the belief that if you are going to champion a cause, you should know who and what it is you are supporting. when it comes to sexism, all of us have kids, grandkids, nephews & nieces. some of us are young, and these things matter in a more immediate way. teaching these people or yourself to be truly good people, and helping same avoid pitfalls they will surely encounter is something good, something we _should_ do, if we care for them, right? if you can agree with just that one thing, then you owe it to yourself and them to know as much as you can on an ideology you support. here is a hard truth:
_feminism is not your friend_.


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> i am of the belief that if you are going to champion a cause, you should know who and what it is you are supporting. when it comes to sexism, all of us have kids, grandkids, nephews & nieces. some of us are young, and these things matter in a more immediate way. teaching these people or yourself to be truly good people, and helping same avoid pitfalls they will surely encounter is something good, something we _should_ do, if we care for them, right? if you can agree with just that one thing, then you owe it to yourself and them to know as much as you can on an ideology you support. here is a hard truth:
> _feminism is not your friend_.


27 minutes of blabbering. Who TF would actually sit through that?


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

My tele I finished kind of . There’s a buzz he is working on but I should have it Monday or Tuesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


Now, do you know what it means? A hint is that the six is noted three times. Why are important things often mentioned three times?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

Steadfastly said:


> ...Why are important things often mentioned three times?


I dunno but when I have something really important to say about sweet fuck all I often repeat myself three times over and usually with appropriate but rather offensive hand gestures.


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> Now, do you know what it means? A hint is that the six is noted three times. Why are important things often mentioned three times?


Strong, stronger, strongest...

It's an idiom of sorts...


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i am of the belief that if you are going to champion a cause, you should know who and what it is you are supporting. when it comes to sexism, all of us have kids, grandkids, nephews & nieces. some of us are young, and these things matter in a more immediate way. teaching these people or yourself to be truly good people, and helping same avoid pitfalls they will surely encounter is something good, something we _should_ do, if we care for them, right? if you can agree with just that one thing, then you owe it to yourself and them to know as much as you can on an ideology you support. here is a hard truth:
> _feminism is not your friend_.


I am a "new" feminist in that I believe in a philosophy which emphasizes a belief in an integral complementarity of men and women, rather than the superiority of men over women or women over men.

It's clear that there is a disconnect between equality of the sexes and feminism. What feminism means and stands for is sex and gender equality but this is ignored while the negative perception of feminism takes the spotlight.

People really need to take the time to do some research on what "feminism" truly means instead thinking they know what it means.


----------



## Lola

Player99 said:


> 27 minutes of blabbering. Who TF would actually sit through that?


It's called being aware and educated of the facts. Knowledge is power!

It makes me laugh when people try to add something intelligent to the conversation that turns out to be stupid, an untruth etc. simply because they are ignorant of the facts.


----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


> Strong, stronger, strongest...
> 
> It's an idiom of sorts...


That might work if the number was ascending, as in 678. Here is another clue. What is the perfect number in the Bible? It's not 6. If you know what the perfect number is, the number six should become more apparent.

Rev. 13:18 says it is a man's number, meaning men in general. Why is it a man's number?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Steadfastly said:


> Why are important things often mentioned three times?


----------



## vadsy




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Just a gorgeous abandoned estate in Poland. This wrought iron staircase is a work of exquisite craftsmanship.


----------



## Lola

This is the mother of all traffic jams! lol


----------



## Lola

Derelict places!


----------



## High/Deaf

Wardo said:


> I dunno but when I have something really important to say about sweet fuck all I often repeat myself three times over and usually with appropriate but rather offensive hand gestures.


I dunno either, but it's apparently crept into guitar lore.

When I make a mistake improvising (and I make many mistakes), I repeat it two more times and, voila, it isn't a mistake anymore. It's JAZZZZZZ, baby!


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> When I make a mistake improvising (and I make many mistakes), I repeat it two more times and, voila, it isn't a mistake anymore. It's JAZZZZZZ, baby!


LMAO!


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> Rev. 13:18 says it is a man's number, meaning men in general. Why is it a man's number?


Because 'men' wrote the bible.
My theory is that the scribes were playing dice while on break and when one of them rolled 3 sixes
and won, the others beat him to a pulp justifying it because it must have been the work of the devil.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> My theory is that the scribes were playing dice while on break and when one of them rolled 3 sixes and won, the others beat him to a pulp justifying it because it must have been the work of the devil.


That sounds about right .. lol


----------



## Robert1950

I, busted a gut, laughing when I first saw this.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> People really need to take the time to do some research on what "feminism" truly means instead thinking they know what it means.


Postmodern feminism - Wikipedia

that's exactly what i'm trying to tell YOU. (and the virtue-signaling white knights who posted also) 
you can say "this is my definition of feminism" and that can mean whatever you want it to mean. 
however, everything i stated (and a whole lot i left out) of my previous post *was based on statements by modern feminist leaders*. this is actually a subject i am very familiar with, and have gathered quite alot of information on. like i said before, if you support a cause, know what and who you support. the entire reason i made my post is because i know that you are a good person. in fact, one of my favorite people. if you knew what it really means to call yourself a feminist, i think you would not.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Because 'men' wrote the bible.
> My theory is that the scribes were playing dice while on break and when one of them rolled 3 sixes
> and won, the others beat him to a pulp justifying it because it must have been the work of the devil.



actually, no



> 18 Here is wisdom. Let him that hath understanding count the number of the beast: for it is the number of a man; and his number is Six hundred threescore and six.


it refers to the mark of the beast, found on who? the anti-christ, that's who. and who has the bible identified as the anti-christ? a man. therefore, 666 is the number of a man.
occam's razor is your friend


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Wardo

cheezyridr said:


> it refers to the mark of the beast, found on who? the anti-christ, that's who. and who has the bible identified as the anti-christ? a man. therefore, 666 is the number of a man.
> occam's razor is your friend


I think they just made that up because the real story about the guy rolling 3 sixes and gettin stomped by the holy rollers made them all look bad - marketing is everything .. lol


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> Because 'men' wrote the bible.
> My theory is that the scribes were playing dice while on break and when one of them rolled 3 sixes
> and won, the others beat him to a pulp justifying it because it must have been the work of the devil.


Okay, I thought you might want to know. You obviously don't.


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> Because 'men' wrote the bible.
> My theory is that the scribes were playing dice while on break and when one of them rolled 3 sixes
> and won, the others beat him to a pulp justifying it because it must have been the work of the devil.


Actually..
Betty Crocker is the anti-christ, in her last book page 666 contains a killer waffle recipe. You make it wrong and you go to hell.


----------



## Mooh

vadsy said:


> Actually..
> Betty Crocker is the anti-christ, in her last book page 666 contains a killer waffle recipe. You make it wrong and you go to hell.


Go easy on my Aunt Betty.


----------



## cheezyridr

Wardo said:


> marketing is everything .. lol


the stone-cold truth


----------



## Mooh

[random internet find]

I bought shoes from a drug dealer today, I don’t know what they were laced with but I’ve been trippin’ all day.


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> Okay, I thought you might want to know. You obviously don't.


And here I thought that you were asking because you don't know.


----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> [random internet find]
> 
> I bought shoes from a drug dealer today, I don’t know what they were laced with but I’ve been trippin’ all day.


Found that one last week! Haha


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> And here I thought that you were asking because you don't know.


Don't know what? I would like to know!


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Don't know what? I would like to know!


You and Steadly should look here www.jw.org these guys have all the answers.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Don't know what? I would like to know!


PM me and I will explain it to you.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> PM me and I will explain it to you.


I am just kidding. 

Like the joke, who's on first?!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> I am a "new" feminist in that I believe in a philosophy which emphasizes a belief in an integral complementarity of men and women, rather than the superiority of men over women or women over men.
> 
> It's clear that there is a disconnect between equality of the sexes and feminism. What feminism means and stands for is sex and gender equality but this is ignored while the negative perception of feminism takes the spotlight.
> 
> People really need to take the time to do some research on what "feminism" truly means instead thinking they know what it means.


I dunno, When I see a man and a woman walking down the street holding hands. I don't really think either one of them cares about any of this shit.


----------



## Wardo

Well it's rainin pretty good and there's someone in the condo a few over from me playing a tenor sax out the window. Not bothering me at all and I'm thinking maybe I should crank up my amp and fire some distortion and chords out the window.


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> I dunno, When I see a man and a woman walking down the street holding hands. I don't really think either one of them cares about any of this shit.


I do care somewhat! It's the equality between the sexes that is most important to me! 

We all put out pants on, one leg at a time!


----------



## Wardo

Guitar101 said:


> I dunno, When I see a man and a woman walking down the street holding hands. I don't really think either one of them cares about any of this shit.


Das reich der zwei - the nation of two.

If you find someone to go through this life with then you are blessed and not much else fuckin matters.


----------



## Lola

Wardo said:


> Das reich der zwei - the nation of two.
> 
> If you find someone to go through this life with then you are blessed and not much else fuckin matters.


We are both blessed to be husband and wife for 34 years!

The sexual equality still matters to me.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Yes, times have changed. Thank god!
> 
> I couldn't of lived like that. I would have gone ballistic.


Don't see anything sexist about that except where maybe the guy is being a fashion model. Those ladies seem to be managing there time quite well and yet they also seem well relaxed. And, they seem to be in good shape without wasting money on a spa that they don't go to anyway.


----------



## Lola

7:53 o'clock, Saturday evening, 

What are *you doing? *


----------



## Electraglide

LanceT said:


> You can bet the women in that video are no different than you.


I bet they are happier.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I would suggest a battle of the wits, but I'm sure that Lola wouldn't fight an unarmed man.


She'd probably bring a sharp tounge to a gun fight.


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> Just a gorgeous abandoned estate in Poland. This wrought iron staircase is a work of exquisite craftsmanship.


Oh Lola, it’s not abandoned, Harry Potter just makes it LOOK like it’s empty.....


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> We are both blessed to be husband and wife for 34 years!
> 
> The sexual equality still matters to me.


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> That might work if the number was ascending, as in 678. Here is another clue. What is the perfect number in the Bible? It's not 6. If you know what the perfect number is, the number six should become more apparent.
> 
> Rev. 13:18 says it is a man's number, meaning men in general. Why is it a man's number?


Actually my answer comes from an ancient Hebrew idiom--just as we have the different degrees--such as the example I gave--Strong, Stronger, Strongest,
they didn't have strongest but would use Strong, Strong, Strong or three time strong--and thsu the old hymn
Holy, Holy, Holy--it's a way of saying the Holiest.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> We all put out pants on, one leg at a time!


Now you're assuming their wardrobe...


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m going home tomorrow . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> Oh Lola, it’s not abandoned, Harry Potter just makes it LOOK like it’s empty.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Did you eat a cookie?!


----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


> Actually my answer comes from an ancient Hebrew idiom--just as we have the different degrees--such as the example I gave--Strong, Stronger, Strongest,
> they didn't have strongest but would use Strong, Strong, Strong or three time strong--and thsu the old hymn
> Holy, Holy, Holy--it's a way of saying the Holiest.


You are on the right track. PM me if you want to know what it means.


----------



## silvertonebetty

zontar said:


> Actually my answer comes from an ancient Hebrew idiom--just as we have the different degrees--such as the example I gave--Strong, Stronger, Strongest,
> they didn't have strongest but would use Strong, Strong, Strong or three time strong--and thsu the old hymn
> Holy, Holy, Holy--it's a way of saying the Holiest.


I’d believe the number would be three. Due to most of the event biblically come in three . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

silvertonebetty said:


> I’d believe the number would be three. Due to most of the event biblically come in three .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out.

Sorry--couldn't resist


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> You are on the right track. PM me if you want to know what it means.


Actually I already have a pretty good idea what your answer is...


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out.
> 
> Sorry--couldn't resist


I was waiting for that now throw the damned thing.


----------



## Mooh

An honest man was being tailgated by a stressed out woman on a busy road. Suddenly, the light turned amber just in front of him. He did the right thing, stopping at the crossing, even though he could have beaten the red light by accelerating through the crossroads.
The tailgating woman slammed her brakes, and honked the horn, screaming in frustration as she missed her chance to get through the crossroads.
As she was still in mid-rant, she heard a tap on her window and looked up into the face of a very serious policeman. The officer ordered her to exit her car with her hands up. He took her to the police station where she was searched, finger-printed, and photographed, and then placed in a holding cell.
After a couple of hours, a policeman approached the cell and opened the door. She was escorted back to the charge desk where the arresting officer was waiting with her personal effects.
He said, "I'm very sorry for this mistake. You see, I pulled up behind your car while you were blowing your horn, annoying the man in front of you and swearing loudly at him. I noticed the 'What Would Jesus Do?' bumper sticker and the chrome-plated Christian fish emblem on the rear screen.
Naturally, I assumed you had stolen the car!"


----------



## Lola

January is like the Monday of months!


----------



## silvertonebetty

zontar said:


> Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out.
> 
> Sorry--couldn't resist


Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

So the docter tells the geriatric patient, I've got good news and bad news. Let's hear the good news first, says the patient. OK - you have AIDS. That's the good news? cries the patient. What is worse than that? Well, says the doctor, you have Alzheiner's. Oh, says the patient, well, at least I don't have AIDS.

[I figure the older I get the greater my allowance for telling ageist jokes.]


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I guess at my age I can tell old folks jokes too...

A husband takes his wife into the doctors for a check up and some tests.
On their follow up visit the Dr. says to the husband "We are awfully sorry, there has been a mix up on your wife's tests. She either has Alzheimers or AIDS, we don't know which one".
In a panic now, the husbands asks the Dr. what he should do, to which the Dr. replied...."Take her out to the desert and drop her off....If she finds her way back home, don't screw her!".


----------



## Lola

delete


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> the entire reason i made my post is because i know that you are a good person. in fact, one of my favorite people. if you knew what it really means to call yourself a feminist, i think you would not.


That's a really sweet compliment. Thx Cheezy. That means a lot coming from someone I respect very much!


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> An honest man was being tailgated by a stressed out woman on a busy road. Suddenly, the light turned amber just in front of him. He did the right thing, stopping at the crossing, even though he could have beaten the red light by accelerating through the crossroads.
> The tailgating woman slammed her brakes, and honked the horn, screaming in frustration as she missed her chance to get through the crossroads.
> As she was still in mid-rant, she heard a tap on her window and looked up into the face of a very serious policeman. The officer ordered her to exit her car with her hands up. He took her to the police station where she was searched, finger-printed, and photographed, and then placed in a holding cell.
> After a couple of hours, a policeman approached the cell and opened the door. She was escorted back to the charge desk where the arresting officer was waiting with her personal effects.
> He said, "I'm very sorry for this mistake. You see, I pulled up behind your car while you were blowing your horn, annoying the man in front of you and swearing loudly at him. I noticed the 'What Would Jesus Do?' bumper sticker and the chrome-plated Christian fish emblem on the rear screen.
> Naturally, I assumed you had stolen the car!"


If you put stuff like that on your car--yeah, don't drive like hell...


----------



## bzrkrage

"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Adcandour

Gus noticed we have fish. He noticed for 20 minutes straight. Goof.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> Gus noticed we have fish. He noticed for 20 minutes straight. Goof.
> 
> View attachment 132137


Look at that focus! He is so zoned in on the activity of the fish! Adorable pup!


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

Get my guitar back tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Get my guitar back tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where has it been?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Where has it been?


Being wired and set up . Just little things that was left on my tele build. Hard to believe it 100% done now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim DaddyO

What I found when I peeled back the siding and exo-therm from my wall.


----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> What I found when I peeled back the siding and exo-therm from my wall.


No image DaddyO.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> No image DaddyO.


Put the link to my Google Photos in there....does it work for anyone? I see it, but it's my account.


----------



## Guest

Jim DaddyO said:


> Put the link to my Google Photos in there....does it work for anyone? I see it, but it's my account.


no linky either.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


>


That had a Carlos Santana vibe to it!

Great music to start hump day with.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> no linky either.



I guess I am on a quest for a free image hosting site. Thanks for the heads up ( @Lola too)


----------



## Lola

Is this a Buick? I am guessing it is from the style of the grill.


----------



## Lola

Just gorgeous and would be as well if this baby got and overhaul.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest

Jim DaddyO said:


> I guess I am on a quest for a free image hosting site.


Whatever email server you're using, there should be some storage folder for pics.
For example, on my hotmail, I have OneDrive to store/access pics.https://www.google.com/photos/about/
You can set something up on google.


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> Is this a Buick? I am guessing it is from the style of the grill.


I just asked my husband what kind of vehicle this was, he said "Buick".

Good to know what I recognized as being Buick was correct.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## bzrkrage

Ya know? In Dante’s 9 Circles of Hell, is Costco one of them?


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Scottone

bzrkrage said:


> Ya know? In Dante’s 9 Circles of Hell, is Costco one of them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Yes, and IKEA is another one


----------



## butterknucket

These High-Fashion 'Thong Jeans' Leave Little To The Imagination


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> These High-Fashion 'Thong Jeans' Leave Little To The Imagination


The homeless "ass-chaps" look.


----------



## zontar

Scottone said:


> Yes, and IKEA is another one


Funny in a way because I know people who work at each of those stores...


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Listening to this right now! Bon Scott!

What a killer song! *Kick some ass! 

How can you not love Angus? 






*


----------



## cheezyridr

it's 3:48 am. i've paused the taiga drama i'm watching about date masamune. i just finished a giant piece of boston creme pie. my alarm clock just went off, reminding me that 24 hrs from now, i'll be getting up to go spend 8 hrs crawling around the stichel. somehow installing ductwork and related equipment without making ANY noise. but right now, i'm gonna finish this smoke, pack me one, and go back to the date and see what they're up to, just before the battle at komaki between tokugawa and hideyoshi. i watch all the ones i can find from this era. it's interesting to see their interpretation of how historical events must have appeared to the different clans who were prominent at that time. 

oh yeah. i just ordered my grandson's christmas present. it should arrive here by the end of this month. he's going to have a good christmas this year. i got him a 125cc trail bike. his grandmother is going to take him out the day after christmas (his 13th birthday) and get him fitted for proper gear. he lives in the lower part of the state, and there's lots of flat, open ground. i'm sure there are trails in the woods as well.


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> date masamune


I just checked out the trailer to this (I like these kind of films too).
One thing that tends to happen all the time though is that when the warrior is surrounded and he/she pauses, all the combatants pause too.








I know, dramatic effect, but, that would be the opportunity for the attackers standing behind them to thrust.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> I just checked out the trailer to this (I like these kind of films too).
> One thing that tends to happen all the time though is that when the warrior is surrounded and he/she pauses, all the combatants pause too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, dramatic effect, but, that would be the opportunity for the attackers standing behind them to thrust.


the one i am watching is this one:
http://newasiantv.io/drama/dokuganryu-masamune.2905.html

i don't watch for the fighting. there actually isn't that much of it shown. in all tiaga dramas, most battle scenes are just a bunch of guys on horses riding across a field, followed by the spearmen. sometimes a seige, where a bunch of armored guys stand around outside of someone's castle, alternately complaining of having to lay seige, or hurling insults back and forth. those scenes only are shown for context. i like to see the politics, power struggles, and the general concerns of the people involved during the period shown by a particular series. most of it is conjecture based on recorded history, and what is known of the characters portrayed. the kind of fighting you refer to above is mostly found in chinese kung-fu movies. most of the time the story line in those is really thin, and rarely based on history. when 2 samurai fought a duel, it actually was kinda like that with the pausing. sword duels usually meant both combatants died. being slow and cautious was an attempt to survive. miyamoto musashi was an exception to this, mostly because he won all of his duels using a stick against a sword/spear


----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


> Listening to this right now! Bon Scott!
> 
> What a killer song! *Kick some ass!
> 
> How can you not love Angus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Angus is great and whips off a nice solo on this one. Also a reminder that Bon was one of the greatest rock frontmen of all time IMO. Brian didn't come close on the charisma scale although he was a fine singer.


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> mostly found in chinese kung-fu movies


Yeah. I'm picturing the crazy eight's fight scene in Kill Bill.


----------



## Lola

Bon has attitude. A "take no prisoners" attitude. 

Brian was amazing as well but Bon just had that edgy characteristic!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Bon has attitude. A "take no prisoners" attitude.
> 
> Brian was amazing as well but Bon just had that edgy characteristic!


i think i liked bon, because he had the right amount of grease and sleaze. it's not something you can fake. 
brian is good too, but his style is a little more straight forward.


----------



## Guest

Scottone said:


> Bon was one of the greatest rock frontmen of all time





Lola said:


> Bon has attitude. A "take no prisoners" attitude.





cheezyridr said:


> i think i liked bon, because he had the right amount of grease and sleaze.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

I think Debbie needed to wash that jean jacket when the gig was over.


----------



## capnjim

butterknucket said:


> I think Debbie needed to wash that jean jacket when the gig was over.


I'd be happy to peel it off of her.


----------



## vadsy

capnjim said:


> I'd be happy to peel it off of her.


I just want the Space Echo..,


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


Is that a young Debra Harry?


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Is that a young Debra Harry?


You are correct.


----------



## Steadfastly

*Moose whisperer: Man pats 'friendly' moose in North Tetagouche*

A moose whisperer? North Tetagouche man meets 'friendly' moose in woods


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> *Moose whisperer: Man pats 'friendly' moose in North Tetagouche*
> 
> A moose whisperer? North Tetagouche man meets 'friendly' moose in woods


That was just so beautiful! Thx for sharing with us! You know how much I love stuff like this!


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> That was just so beautiful! Thx for sharing with us! You know how much I love stuff like this!


Yup. So do I. We have a meadow and stream behind us with quite a few deer. My wife and I took the neighbour and her 9 year old daughter down last night and showed them a bunch of the deer. They are from the Phillipines and have never seen anything like this. They were ecstatic and we were happy to share it with them. If I can get some pics, I'll post them.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> Yup. So do I. We have a meadow and stream behind us with quite a few deer. My wife and I took the neighbour and her 9 year old daughter down last night and showed them a bunch of the deer. They are from the Phillipines and have never seen anything like this. They were ecstatic and we were happy to share it with them. If I can get some pics, I'll post them.


I would love that! Pls and thx!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

'Idiots of the century': Four men seen frolicking in baited crocodile traps in Australia


----------



## Sneaky

If you say, "Rise up lights" out loud, it sounds like you are an Australian saying razor blades.


----------



## Wardo

butterknucket said:


>


Saw then at the El Mocambo a long time ago.


----------



## Sneaky

Wardo said:


> Saw then at the El Mocambo a long time ago.


I was at that show too.


----------



## Wardo

Sneaky said:


> I was at that show too.


Cool.

I have some pics somewhere

I saw Robert Fripp play at a church on Bathurst Street and it turns out that one of my neighbors where I live now was also there.


----------



## Sneaky

Wardo said:


> Cool.
> 
> I have some pics somewhere
> 
> I saw Robert Fripp play at a church on Bathurst Street and it turns out that one of my neighbors where I live now was also there.


Ha. I was there too. Frippertronics, with all those reel to reel decks.


----------



## Wardo

Sneaky said:


> Ha. I was there too. Frippertronics, with all those reel to reel decks.


Do you remember when he was talking some guy yelled out “shut up and play your guitar” some of them were expecting to hear king crimson ... lol


----------



## Sneaky

Wardo said:


> Do you remember when he was talking some guy yelled out “shut up and play your guitar” some of them were expecting to hear king crimson ... lol


Yeah. LOL. It was more like a lecture than a concert, that one. I also remember he ended the show by just getting up and walking off stage giving a "shush" signal to the crowd, with a cacophony of repeats coming from the tape decks. After a couple minute of sitting there we figured the show was over and on our way out Fripp was standing in the lobby shaking hands and wishing everyone a good night. It was a bit weird to be honest.


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, I remember him at the door on the way out. I didn’t really have too much to say about it at the time ... lol


----------



## Sneaky

Back to random...

If you say, "my cocaine" out loud, it sounds like you are Michael Caine saying his own name.


----------



## Lola

Sneaky said:


> Back to random...
> 
> If you say, "my cocaine" out loud, it sounds like you are Michael Caine saying his own name.


Wow! LMAO it really does. I have already said it 10 X's over to myself! I think if my hubby heard this come from my lips at 5:38 am he might think I was a tad weird! That's nothing new though! I am weird! 

what an astute observation.


----------



## Guest

Here's another one for ya.
Bend over, grab your ankles and spell 'run' three times fast.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Here's another one for ya.
> Bend over, grab your ankles and spell 'run' three times fast.


Can you grab your ankles?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Can you grab your ankles?


Oh, you're a funny lady this morning.
But, yes, I still can.
Just tried to make sure. lol.


----------



## Guest

@Lola looky at what I came across on kijiji
Angus Young Gibson SG | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


Poor grandma is out of the loop! Aww!

Actually that is pretty rude! Grandma needs a phone !


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> @Lola looky at what I came across on kijiji
> Angus Young Gibson SG | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


Is that the signature model? 

I have my SG which BTW never even got played at RW. 

Just a sidebar. I was thinking if everyone pitched in s nominal sum we could rent a room at a community centre and have a Christmas Riff wrath! Don't know about the noise! Getting together twice a year is definitely not enough for me and a few others! 

Just gorgeous but I have to look away! Need glorious kick ass amp first!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Here's another one for ya.
> Bend over, grab your ankles and spell 'run' three times fast.


What is the consensus when someone does this? 

I did this and ?


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> @Lola looky at what I came across on kijiji
> Angus Young Gibson SG | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


Okay, answer this one. Why do I like this when I don't like SG's?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I did this and ?


did you spell R-U-N fast? while bent over?


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> Okay, answer this one. Why do I like this when I don't like SG's?


I'm sorry steadly, my telepathy doesn't work long distance.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Poor grandma is out of the loop! Aww!
> 
> Actually that is pretty rude! Grandma needs a phone !


I'd say Gran is the only one in the loop.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> I'd say Gran is the only one in the loop.


Gran hasn't been in the loop since 1968


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> Gran hasn't been in the loop since 1968


Gran always knows more than she lets on.


----------



## dcole

I know Lola, I know!



Lola said:


> Listening to this right now! Bon Scott!
> 
> What a killer song! *Kick some ass!
> 
> How can you not love Angus?*


----------



## LanceT

vadsy said:


> Gran hasn't been in the loop since 1968


She knows the loop ain't worth it.


----------



## vadsy

LanceT said:


> She knows the loop ain't worth it.


but,,but.. all those cute moose petting videos..., she's missing out.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Gran always knows more than she lets on.


She doesn't know that everyone is just checking out what old folks home to put her in.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> What is the consensus when someone does this?
> 
> I did this and ?



sorry, but this is too funny! did you still not get it?


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> sorry, but this is too funny! did you still not get it?


Nope sorry I don't understand it at all! 

I can't even begin to fathom this joke right now! 

My effing computer at work had major problems all day long! I played tag with our IT department all day long! I am ready to effing explode! 

I am going to eat a cookie and play guitar all night! No thinking involved.


----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


> Nope sorry I don't understand it at all!
> 
> I can't even begin to fathom this joke right now!
> 
> My effing computer at work had major problems all day long! I played tag with our IT department all day long! I am ready to effing explode!
> 
> I am going to eat a cookie and play guitar all night! No thinking involved.


Once the cookie kicks in, you'll get it


----------



## Lola

Now on a lighter note! *Highway to hell! *


----------



## butterknucket

My aunt told me that joke when I was 12 or so.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=564183777254335


----------



## Lola

Scottone said:


> Once the cookie kicks in, you'll get it


Nope. I still don't get it even though I am comfortably numb! 

r u n huh?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=564183777254335


That is some really scary shit right there! 

Seriously.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Nope. I still don't get it even though I am comfortably numb!
> 
> r u n huh?


Perhaps your not saying it fast enough.


----------



## zontar

99,532


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Perhaps your not saying it fast enough.


Aw c'mon guys. *I don't get it! Seriously!!

Like seriously, I am not even joking. This joke eludes me totally. 
*
I guess I will try to google this joke!

Cheezy don't laugh too hard!

and at my expense too!


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Aw c'mon guys. *I don't get it! Seriously!!
> *
> I guess I will try to google this joke!
> 
> Cheezy don't laugh too hard!
> 
> and at my expense too!


Bending over, saying, "Are you in? Are you in?"


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Bending over, saying, "Are you in? Are you in?"


Holy "F" Batman. That is it? I was thinking way too hard then. My mind was wandering somewhere on some highway down the road! Really!






Trying to think if I need to eat right now.

Nah! Too much effort to chew.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Kinda like "spell pig backwards and then say funny"


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Gran always knows more than she lets on.


That's why everyone goes to Grans.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> My aunt told me that joke when I was 12 or so.


Oh go on......pull my finger.


----------



## Lola

I can't believe the audacity of the 1% of people on this forum! Mouthy, belligerent pricks! They don't care what they say. Absolutely no respect at all. 

Finally got that stupid GD joke! Omg how naïve could I have been?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Finally got that stupid GD joke! Omg how naïve could I have been?


I didn't consider how offensive you would have found it.
Please accept my apologies.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I didn't consider how offensive you would have found it.
> Please accept my apologies.


Not you! Never you. You're an angel. You're just one of the greatest people I have ever met! You're one of my favs! I just ain't whisling Dixie either. 

Someone else who just blasted one of our esteemed members and friend. I just randomly came across an altercation between these two and I was shocked at what I read!

You're a joker with an A+ personality. You are very smart and very respectful of other people and their feelings.

Your joke was funny and even funnier because I just didn't get it.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> I can't believe the audacity of the 1% of people on this forum! Mouthy, belligerent pricks! They don't care what they say. Absolutely no respect at all.


u ok?


----------



## Lola

This makes me so happy, warm and fuzzy


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Not you! Never you. You're an angel.
> You're just one of the greatest people I have ever met!
> You're one of my favs! I just ain't whisling Dixie either.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> View attachment 135041


 Oh boy!! ...We are never goin' to hear the end of this!


----------



## Guitar101

greco said:


> Oh boy!! ...We are never goin' to hear the end of this!


Yep, he went from a "Bad Boy" to an "Angel" with the stroke of a pen. (computer keys)


----------



## vadsy

Guitar101 said:


> Yep, he went from a "Bad Boy" to an "Angel" with the stroke of a pen. (computer keys)


just wait until the cookie wears off, gonna be hell to pay depending if its jekyll or hyde


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Diablo




----------



## Diablo




----------



## Lola

It's the middle of the night. Need to get up and play and practice for tonight.

There is one strum pattern that eludes me!

Getting up to practice for an hour, sleep for hour, work then on the Go train headed for the Rehearsal Factory. This is the "other" band I am in.

Can't sleep anymore so might as well make use of my time.

Short day at work! Effing hallelujah. Done at 3.
Happy happy happy

And people say life "sucks! I feel sorry for them.
I will be skipping to work with happy feet this morning right across the street from me!

This is such a great Friday!

Hope your day is as good as mine.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guitar101

Diablo said:


>


Murders 2 people and these girls still want to have their picture taken with him. Our world is broken.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## bzrkrage

Guitar101 said:


> Murders 2 people and these girls still want to have their picture taken with him. Our world is broken.


Is he out? Did he get parole?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitar101

bzrkrage said:


> Is he out? Did he get parole?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes and yes.


----------



## High/Deaf

Guitar101 said:


> Murders 2 people and these girls still want to have their picture taken with him. Our world is broken.


Could be worse - if he was Canadian, Trudeau would probably be writing him a cheque for $10.5M as well.


----------



## LanceT

Just wipe out almost an entire town with a train derailment and you get off much lighter.

Irving Oil fined $4M after pleading guilty in 2013 Lac Megantic disaster


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## Jim DaddyO

cheezyridr said:


>



If he is lucky....both.


----------



## Lola

It's amazing what these 2 things will make people do! 



cheezyridr said:


>


----------



## Jim DaddyO

The US standard railroad gauge (distance between the rails) is 4 feet, 8.5 inches. That's an exceedingly odd number.

Why was that gauge used?
Well, because that's the way they built them in England, and English engineers designed the first US railroads.

Why did the English build them like that?
Because the first rail lines were built by the same people who built the wagon tramways, and that's the gauge they used.

So, why did 'they' use that gauge then?
Because the people who built the tramways used the same jigs and tools that they had used for building wagons, which used that same wheel spacing.

Why did the wagons have that particular odd wheel spacing?
Well, if they tried to use any other spacing, the wagon wheels would break more often on some of the old, long distance roads in England . You see, that's the spacing of the wheel ruts.

So who built those old rutted roads?
Imperial Rome built the first long distance roads in Europe (including England ) for their legions. Those roads have been used ever since.

And what about the ruts in the roads?
Roman war chariots formed the initial ruts, which everyone else had to match or run the risk of destroying their wagon wheels. Since the chariots were made for Imperial Rome , they were all alike in the matter of wheel spacing. Therefore the United States standard railroad gauge of 4 feet, 8.5 inches is derived from the original specifications for an Imperial Roman war chariot. Bureaucracies live forever.

So the next time you are handed a specification/procedure/process and wonder 'What horse's ass came up with this?', you may be exactly right. Imperial Roman army chariots were made just wide enough to accommodate the rear ends of two war horses. (Two horses' asses.)

Now, the twist to the story:

When you see a Space Shuttle sitting on its launch pad, there are two big booster rockets attached to the sides of the main fuel tank. These are solid rocket boosters, or SRBs. The SRBs are made by Thiokol at their factory in Utah . The engineers who designed the SRBs would have preferred to make them a bit fatter, but the SRBs had to be shipped by train from the factory to the launch site. The railroad line from the factory happens to run through a tunnel in the mountains, and the SRBs had to fit through that tunnel. The tunnel is slightly wider than the railroad track, and the railroad track, as you now know, is about as wide as two horses' behinds.

So, a major Space Shuttle design feature, of what is arguably the world's most advanced transportation system, was determined over two thousand years ago by the width of a horse's ass. And you thought being a horse's ass wasn't important? Ancient horse's asses control almost everything and....

CURRENT Horses Asses are controlling everything else.


----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


>


LOL

I dunno. Weed tends to have the "fvck it, it's cold and snowing out and I'm baked. I ain't getting off the couch" thing going on. I'm guessing pussy or blow.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## boyscout

Good article about Paul Newman / Joanne Woodward relationship.

Paul Newman’s Rolex — with a telling message from his wife — fetches record $17.8 million


----------



## Lola

boyscout said:


> Good article about Paul Newman / Joanne Woodward relationship.
> 
> Paul Newman’s Rolex — with a telling message from his wife — fetches record $17.8 million



Thank BoyScout for sharing this story about Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward. It was touching and so beautiful.


----------



## Steadfastly

Jim DaddyO said:


> The US standard railroad gauge (distance between the rails) is 4 feet, 8.5 inches. That's an exceedingly odd number.
> 
> Why was that gauge used?
> Well, because that's the way they built them in England, and English engineers designed the first US railroads.
> 
> Why did the English build them like that?
> Because the first rail lines were built by the same people who built the wagon tramways, and that's the gauge they used.
> 
> So, why did 'they' use that gauge then?
> Because the people who built the tramways used the same jigs and tools that they had used for building wagons, which used that same wheel spacing.
> 
> Why did the wagons have that particular odd wheel spacing?
> Well, if they tried to use any other spacing, the wagon wheels would break more often on some of the old, long distance roads in England . You see, that's the spacing of the wheel ruts.
> 
> So who built those old rutted roads?
> Imperial Rome built the first long distance roads in Europe (including England ) for their legions. Those roads have been used ever since.
> 
> And what about the ruts in the roads?
> Roman war chariots formed the initial ruts, which everyone else had to match or run the risk of destroying their wagon wheels. Since the chariots were made for Imperial Rome , they were all alike in the matter of wheel spacing. Therefore the United States standard railroad gauge of 4 feet, 8.5 inches is derived from the original specifications for an Imperial Roman war chariot. Bureaucracies live forever.
> 
> So the next time you are handed a specification/procedure/process and wonder 'What horse's ass came up with this?', you may be exactly right. Imperial Roman army chariots were made just wide enough to accommodate the rear ends of two war horses. (Two horses' asses.)
> 
> Now, the twist to the story:
> 
> When you see a Space Shuttle sitting on its launch pad, there are two big booster rockets attached to the sides of the main fuel tank. These are solid rocket boosters, or SRBs. The SRBs are made by Thiokol at their factory in Utah . The engineers who designed the SRBs would have preferred to make them a bit fatter, but the SRBs had to be shipped by train from the factory to the launch site. The railroad line from the factory happens to run through a tunnel in the mountains, and the SRBs had to fit through that tunnel. The tunnel is slightly wider than the railroad track, and the railroad track, as you now know, is about as wide as two horses' behinds.
> 
> So, a major Space Shuttle design feature, of what is arguably the world's most advanced transportation system, was determined over two thousand years ago by the width of a horse's ass. And you thought being a horse's ass wasn't important? Ancient horse's asses control almost everything and....
> 
> CURRENT Horses Asses are controlling everything else.


I usually skip through long posts. I read this one all the way through.


----------



## Steadfastly

Wanna dance?


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> Wanna dance?


That bird has better timing then some drummers I have played with! 

Thx SF that was amazing! Thoroughly enjoyed that!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> That bird has better timing then some drummers I have played with!


Perhaps if you stopped playing with the drummer they wouldn't be distracted and could keep time better. (perhaps better in the pun thread but I didn't get the set up line there)


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> I dunno. Weed tends to have the "fvck it, it's cold and snowing out and I'm baked. I ain't getting off the couch" thing going on. I'm guessing pussy or blow.


Or lead you on a long search at 3 in the morning for fries and gravy and a chocolate bar.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Perhaps if you stopped playing with the drummer they wouldn't be distracted and could keep time better. (perhaps better in the pun thread but I didn't get the set up line there)


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> *That bird has better timing then some drummers I have played with! *
> 
> Thx SF that was amazing! Thoroughly enjoyed that!


That is not surprising as you have no doubt noticed from watching and listening to song birds. They have music built into them. One of the warblers, for example, can sing two notes at once. How does it do that? Nobody knows.


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> How does it do that? Nobody knows.


Science. 

I think science knows.


----------



## LexxM3

Yap: Bird Song


> Unlike humans, birds produce vocal sounds using a syrinx, an organ located where the trachea splits into two bronchial tubes. In songbirds, each side of the syrinx is independently controlled, allowing birds to produce two unrelated pitches at once. Some birds even have the ability to sing rising and falling notes simultaneously, like the Wood Thrush (Hylocichla mustelina) in its final trill.


----------



## Wardo

Well it’s not like it got them anywhere; they’re still living in trees, eating worms and such and never even invented the god damn wheel yet...lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> Well it’s not like it got them anywhere; they’re still living in trees, eating worms and such and never even invented the god damn wheel yet...lol


They are tool makers though... And they can f*cking fly.


----------



## Wardo

Yeah some of them use thorns to winkle bugs out of bark and so on and they couldn’t do a worse job of running the country than the current crop of squawking and obscene creatures in the federal and provincial parliaments.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Steadfastly said:


> That is not surprising as you have no doubt noticed from watching and listening to song birds. They have music built into them. One of the warblers, for example, can sing two notes at once. How does it do that? Nobody knows.


actually we have known how to sing chords for a very very long time. you can do it too:


How to Sing Three Notes at the Same Time


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> actually we have known how to sing chords for a very very long time. you can do it too:
> 
> 
> How to Sing Three Notes at the Same Time


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> actually we have known how to sing chords for a very very long time. you can do it too:
> 
> 
> How to Sing Three Notes at the Same Time


Thanks for the post Cheezy. I appreciate that.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Just an FYI.

The plum coloured 98 Parker Fly Deluxe is gorgeous but absolutely the wrong year!

It is in mint condition and definitely worth the $2200 he is asking! For the right guitar I would go as high as $2500 but not a dime more. 

The best year was 2004 the same as my Fly. That was just before Ken Parker sold the company! That's the beginning of the end of quality for these guitars. 

And thx kindly gentlemen for thinking of me as your jaws dropped and you began salivating .


----------



## Lola

oops double dipped


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Hamstrung

:O


----------



## Guest




----------



## Adcandour

Diablo said:


>


I didn't think I wasn't into piss. Who knew?



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo

Steadfastly said:


> That is not surprising as you have no doubt noticed from watching and listening to song birds. They have music built into them. One of the warblers, for example, can sing two notes at once. How does it do that? Nobody knows.


New scientific study confirms the obvious: Freddie Mercury had an unparalleled singing voice


----------



## Diablo

adcandour said:


> I didn't think I wasn't into piss. Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Under the right circumstances, anything is possible.


----------



## Adcandour

butterknucket said:


>


Here I am










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Posts: 100,495 Posts: 100,495


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Posts: 100,495 Posts: 100,495


What are you referring to? You?

So we had a lot of little Goblins tonight. Little girls dressed to perfection as little princesses complete with magic wands and tiaras! Just watching them walk up the front stairs with the anticipation of finding the proverbial pot of gold at the end of the rainbow! We gave out handfuls of candy but my husband went overboard consequently there is just to much crap left over. I know I will end up eating most of it over a period of time! Just as per usual.

Last year we thought we would have a ton of kids and bought what we thought was the appropriate amount. Only 5 kids last year. 

You just never know.


----------



## zontar

No--just a random post


----------



## Guest

Eating the left over candy is good for building nice fat facial jowls.


----------



## Lola

Player99 said:


> Eating the left over candy is good for building nice fat facial gowls.


I think you mean jowls! Lol


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

^meh


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## ed2000

Have you ever experienced such a coincidence?
This AM I was watching Global News AM show while sucking back some coffee. I picked up my guitar first time today and formed a Bm chord and fingerpicked an arpeggio. I looked up to see they were introducing a musical duo. _Their_ first chord was a Bm which started as mine faded. I thought that was cool. My $25 Stella was tuned identical to theirs even though I have not tuned to any reference.


----------



## zontar

Why am I still up?
Where is the insomnia thread?


----------



## cheezyridr

well sure. you could buy that pedal. but you might like the korg miku even better.


----------



## Granny Gremlin




----------



## Steadfastly

For you camping enthusiasts who like roughing it without electricity.


----------



## keto

Man, all this time I thought batteries provided electricity. Learn something new every day, except now I don’t know what batteries do. I’m too old to be this confused, I need a drink.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Mowed the lawn today....In November......In Canada....


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> Mowed the lawn today....In November......In Canada....


Yea, good times, that was me this time last week and now....., snow and -18 this morning. F


----------



## silvertonebetty

Went to Moncton Thursday and got s new hat and shoes































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jim DaddyO said:


> Mowed the lawn today....In November......In Canada....


But why .cutting grass in late October and early November is vary bad for the lawn . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

Granny Gremlin said:


>


canada watching the us presidential election in 2016


----------



## Alex




----------



## Guitar101

Jim DaddyO said:


> Mowed the lawn today....In November......In Canada....


Makes sense to me. If you keep your lawn mowed, all the leaves blow over to your neighbours lawn. Your neighbour may either disagree or mow his lawn so the leaves will blow into their neighbours lawn. And so on and so on.


----------



## Wardo

cheezyridr said:


> canada watching the us presidential election in 2016


Those mooses gonna get totaled by a semi unless they start being a bit more careful with their country - electing a leader who has about as much courage and intellect as an emasculated gerbil probably wasn't a good move in these times.


----------



## Guitar101

Wardo said:


> Those mooses gonna get totaled by a semi unless they start being a bit more careful with their country - electing a leader who has about as much courage and intellect as an emasculated gerbil probably wasn't a good move in these times.


He's golfing in Japan this weekend. Not the moose, it's you know who.


----------



## Wardo

silvertonebetty said:


> But why .cutting grass in late October and early November is vary bad for the lawn .


It's just grass, no matter what you do it just keeps coming back year after year ... lol


----------



## Wardo

Guitar101 said:


> He's golfing in Japan this weekend. Not the moose, it's you know who.


Well I hope he's having a good time .. lol

I was referring to getting totaled by the big bad world in general, not the Trumpet .. lol


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Montreal police hit bagpiper with $221 ticket for carrying a weapon — his traditional dagger

WTF????


----------



## zontar

Sorry, there are no new posts to view.

You may search for posts updated during the previous 24 hours, here.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


>


I can only imagine his next video was "The biggest and worstest crap you can ever have."


----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> I can only imagine his next video was "The biggest and worstest crap you can ever have."


I actually did laugh out loud reading that. 

Seriously though, I wonder how many people doing competitive eating have to go to the hospital afterwards?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> Those mooses gonna get totaled by a semi unless they start being a bit more careful with their country - electing a leader who has about as much courage and intellect as an emasculated gerbil probably wasn't a good move in these times.


Better than a psychotic, lying, cheating, idiotic douchebag gameshow host.


----------



## jb welder

Who can make 'emasculated gerbils' seem like whatever the plural of genius is.


----------



## zontar

Broken Guitar Blues 4:31 Lighthouse Sunny Days


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## keto

All except the last, cheezeman. All except the last.


----------



## cheezyridr

keto said:


> All except the last, cheezeman. All except the last.


agreed. i am a pepsi man myself. i don't do coke. i tried it once, but the ice got stuck in my nostrils. i have no idea what everyone loves about it.


----------



## Guest

I only use coke/pepsi to colour my whiskey.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> agreed. i am a pepsi man myself. i don't do coke. i tried it once, but the ice got stuck in my nostrils. i have no idea what everyone loves about it.


Tonic water. My drink of choice with a slice of lime!


----------



## Diablo

Next time you make fun of millenials love of Justin bieber, remember, this came from your generation:


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

I feel like just going & getting slide lessons--right now...


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> I feel like just going & getting slide lessons--right now...


So then do it. Don't procrastinate. 

Just like the Nike logo says. Just Do It!


----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> I feel like just going & getting slide lessons--right now...


I found this very helpful:


----------



## Guest

I've been thinking of getting a jetslide.


----------



## Lola

I was thinking of trying the slide but just one other thing for me to screw up, stress and worry about.

I just have so much other stuff that I haven't perfected yet. This is already driving me crazy!


----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> I found this very helpful:


Where did you find that? I would make photocopies of what's inside and frame it and hang it! I have never see this before.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> Where did you find that? I would make photocopies of what's inside and frame it and hang it! I have never see this before.


Beats me. I've had it since the mid '70s. Back then I got most of my books from music stores in Stratford and London and the odd one by mail order. I was a huge Johnny Winter fan.


----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


>


Damn! I think that was my Wayfair order


----------



## butterknucket

allthumbs56 said:


> Damn! I think that was my Wayfair order


I've worked with guys like that!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> I found this very helpful:


Nice fender XII there.

I have a book by Bob Brozman and have gone through some of that.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> So then do it. Don't procrastinate.
> 
> Just like the Nike logo says. Just Do It!


I would need to re-organize some time & money first...
So it's possible.
It would also be finding the right person for good feedback.
Lots of good stuff online and in books, but I also like feedback...


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> I would need to re-organize some time & money first...
> So it's possible.
> It would also be finding the right person for good feedback.
> Lots of good stuff online and in books, but I also like feedback...


I think a teacher would be an excellent idea for starting slide. The question is finding the right teacher! There's a lot of bad ones and obviously good ones but finding a match, one that's right for you and you like is tough.

It has been my experience that some teachers are just there to rob you of your money. I had 3 teachers like that *in a row*! How they sleep at night I will never know.


----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> I was a huge Johnny Winter fan.


I was die hard fan of Johnny Winter. Saw him live once by himself and once with Edgar! Such talent. 

Still am a loyal fan!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I've been thinking of getting a jetslide.


Whoa. Shut the door! That was amazing. When I see stuff like this it makes me want to go and get one! But I know myself better! 

Just got to focus on the stuff I am playing now without something else adding to the mental gymnastics.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

nah!


----------



## Guest

Tattoo pigments transported to lymph nodes, corpses show
Beyond skin deep: tattoo pigments transported to lymph nodes, corpses show

Tattoo ink particles can spread into lymph nodes
Tattoo ink particles can spread into lymph nodes - National Library of Medicine - PubMed Health


----------



## Bubb




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Whoa. Shut the door! That was amazing. When I see stuff like this it makes me want to go and get one! But I know myself better!
> 
> Just got to focus on the stuff I am playing now without something else adding to the mental gymnastics.


i fooled around with slide for a while. i found tuning to open G made things much easier, and also made a unique sound for some of the licks because note combinations changed. if you like to hear slide, maybe just fool around with it some. you will put more effort into things you enjoy, that's just natural. why deny yourself something you might enjoy? these days, i do my best to avoid "someday" because it often never comes.


----------



## Guest

I love playing Hypnotizing Boogie. It rocks.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i do my best to avoid "someday" because it often never comes.


Wisdom at it's finest. I know exactly what your saying about "someday". (Notice no exclamation marks)


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> (Notice no exclamation marks)


So .. we'll see more smileys instead then, eh!?


----------



## Lola

This is freakishly the Twilight Zone!

I was at work and a male customer comes through the door. Keep in mind I have never met him before. I recognized his face. Where do I know him from? I figured it out. I had a dream about this particular guy. He appeared IRL as he appeared in my dream. Bizarre.

A couple of months ago, a female came to the front desk to hand her resume in and without giving it a second thought, I knew her name before she even handed me her resume! It wasn't even a guess. My gut told me to go with this name and I was 100% correct. 

I think I travelled to another dimension.


----------



## Lola

K, guys. No exclamation marks within the last 48 HR period.

Kudos to me for showing self discipline.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> K, guys. No exclamation marks within the last 48 HR period.
> 
> Kudos to me for showing self discipline.


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> This is freakishly the Twilight Zone!
> 
> I was at work and a male customer comes through the door. Keep in mind I have never met him before. I recognized his face. Where do I know him from? I figured it out. I had a dream about this particular guy. He appeared IRL as he appeared in my dream. Bizarre.
> 
> A couple of months ago, a female came to the front desk to hand her resume in and without giving it a second thought, I knew her name before she even handed me her resume! It wasn't even a guess. My gut told me to go with this name and I was 100% correct!
> 
> I think I travelled to another dimension.


very similar things have happened to me before, many times. i have no idea what that is, but it's a real thing. i only wish i could do it in useful ways, like the lottery or something.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> This is freakishly the Twilight Zone!
> 
> I was at work and a male customer comes through the door. Keep in mind I have never met him before. I recognized his face. Where do I know him from? I figured it out. I had a dream about this particular guy. He appeared IRL as he appeared in my dream. Bizarre.
> 
> A couple of months ago, a female came to the front desk to hand her resume in and without giving it a second thought, I knew her name before she even handed me her resume! It wasn't even a guess. My gut told me to go with this name and I was 100% correct!
> 
> I think I travelled to another dimension.


There is only one explanation for this incredible mental ability. You have special powers. You are gifted with the ability to see the future. Must be nice.


----------



## allthumbs56

Player99 said:


> There is only one explanation for this incredible mental ability. You have special powers. You are gifted with the ability to see the future. Must be nice.


Lola knew you were gonna say that ...................


----------



## Guest

allthumbs56 said:


> Lola knew you were gonna say that ...................


I knew that too.


----------



## Lola

allthumbs56 said:


> Lola knew you were gonna say that ...................


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I think a teacher would be an excellent idea for starting slide. The question is finding the right teacher! There's a lot of bad ones and obviously good ones but finding a match, one that's right for you and you like is tough.
> 
> It has been my experience that some teachers are just there to rob you of your money. I had 3 teachers like that *in a row*! How they sleep at night I will never know.


When I taught I tried to keep that in mind...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Good morning Guitars Canada.
(Robin Williams, Good morning Vietnam)sort of 

Off and running with a great tasting coffee in my hand, ready to kill this Friday and kicks it's ass.

Have a great day everyone!

Be warm, be safe, have a great day and have some fun. I know I will!

Starting off my day with,


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

[/QUOTE]

Thx for starting my day off with a lmao.


----------



## Lola

Fuck me! I just cut my index finger, right on the tip! Right underneath the nail bed. 

No more handling sharp objects right now. 

Drink coffee, work and then rock out !


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> Fuck me! I just cut my index finger, right on the tip! Right underneath the nail bed.
> 
> No more handling sharp objects right now.
> 
> Drink coffee, work and then rock out !


Ouch! Superglue that up, be able to play this weekend.
Wasn’t superglue invented for medical treatment?.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Fuck me! I just cut my index finger, right on the tip! Right underneath the nail bed.
> 
> No more handling sharp objects right now.
> 
> Drink coffee, work and then rock out !


----------



## butterknucket

bzrkrage said:


> Ouch! Superglue that up, be able to play this weekend.
> Wasn’t superglue invented for medical treatment?.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I always thought Superglue was for pranking mean people.


----------



## bzrkrage

Rant time.
So, the 1998 Godzilla movie was released on Netflix this week, so I watched it.
Had a great laugh with my wife, laughing about how New York is the worst town to live in, giant zombie marshmallows men, Avengers & aliens, Godzilla, MIB & King Kong.
But, the worst crime in cinema & music is the closing credits music.
Puff Daddy with......Jimmy Page!
Don’t tell me it’s about the art.....it’s all about money.
It is & was terrible. To use iconic Kashmir riffs for some rap shite was just a cash grab. 
They actually got page to play on the damn thing. Live even!!!




End rant.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy

bzrkrage said:


> Rant time.
> So, the 1998 Godzilla movie was released on Netflix this week, so I watched it.
> Had a great laugh with my wife, laughing about how New York is the worst town to live in, giant zombie marshmallows men, Avengers & aliens, Godzilla, MIB & King Kong.
> But, the worst crime in cinema & music is the closing credits music.
> Puff Daddy with......Jimmy Page!
> Don’t tell me it’s about the art.....it’s all about money.
> It is & was terrible. To use iconic Kashmir riffs for some rap shite was just a cash grab.
> They actually got page to play on the damn thing. Live even!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End rant.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This was one of the greatest collaborations in history and it was AWESOME!


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


>


The thing that always bugged me about that commercial is that 'Patrick' doesn't have the 
time to say hello or mention the life insurance before dad announces to mom what he did.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


man, what an awesome pick. i mean, i like that song anyhow, from cry of love. but the version you posted is sooooo textbook of what was cool about hendrix. it covered all the bases. 
you get a star on your paper today, well done.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> man, what an awesome pick. i mean, i like that song anyhow, from cry of love. but the version you posted is sooooo textbook of what was cool about hendrix. it covered all the bases.
> you get a star on your paper today, well done.


I've always liked Hendrix, but I'm really _hearing_ him lately.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> The thing that always bugged me about that commercial is that 'Patrick' doesn't have the
> time to say hello or mention the life insurance before dad announces to mom what he did.


It seemed like that commercial was on for years, and seemed (to me) to get played even longer on some off-beat stations.


----------



## Guest

Patrick killed his parents.


----------



## Hamstrung

laristotle said:


> The thing that always bugged me about that commercial is that 'Patrick' doesn't have the
> time to say hello or mention the life insurance before dad announces to mom what he did.


I always thought the same thing!


----------



## zontar

Just heard some fireworks...


----------



## capnjim

hidadiboughtlifeinsurance

Patrick has plenty of time. Leave him alone.


----------



## Lola

Pls wear a poppy with pride today.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Pls wear a poppy with pride today.


Only today? The one I have on my leather has been there for a couple of weeks and will stay there until it falls off. I Remember.


----------



## Lola

Having such a great day. Decorating the house for Christmas listening to my favorite tunes. It's a new classic rock station and they play everything I love. No commercials. Yeah.


----------



## Electraglide

Bah Humbug. The wife and her family, including my granddaughter's dad and my son's girlfriend, have basically killed christmas. Same as they did on thanksgiving.


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> Bah Humbug. The wife and her family, including my granddaughter's dad and my son's girlfriend, have basically killed christmas. Same as they did on thanksgiving.


Still time to turn it around. Don't give up so easily.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Pls wear a poppy with pride today.


Done and done.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> Still time to turn it around. Don't give up so easily.


If it wasn't for the granddaughters I'd be happily on the coast right now.....that and I've given up enough houses. Not gonna give up my half this time. My son's girlfriend is his problem. I figure worst comes to worst I'll be living in the basement by christmas time. As far as turning things aroumd, it just ain't worth the hassel. When we got married the "sickness and health, til death do us part was never part of the ceremony.".


----------



## Guest

capnjim said:


> hidadiboughtlifeinsurance
> 
> Patrick has plenty of time. Leave him alone.


What a way to greet your parents on the phone.


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> If it wasn't for the granddaughters I'd be happily on the coast right now.....that and I've given up enough houses. Not gonna give up my half this time. My son's girlfriend is his problem. I figure worst comes to worst I'll be living in the basement by christmas time. As far as turning things aroumd, it just ain't worth the hassel. When we got married the "sickness and health, til death do us part was never part of the ceremony.".


That's too bad. I hope things improve and you can all find some common ground.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> If it wasn't for the granddaughters I'd be happily on the coast right now.....that and I've given up enough houses. Not gonna give up my half this time. My son's girlfriend is his problem. I figure worst comes to worst I'll be living in the basement by christmas time. As far as turning things aroumd, it just ain't worth the hassel. When we got married the "sickness and health, til death do us part was never part of the ceremony.".





Guitar101 said:


> That's too bad. I hope things improve and you can all find some common ground.


dude - take the red pill. if you do, this will never happen to you again. i spent last christmas in the don valley hotel because my wife and her kids were such a bunch of assholes i just couldnt go through it again. don't bother trying to make things right because it will never be enough. they're never satisfied, no mater what sacrifices you make, it will never be enough.


----------



## vadsy

oh brother..,


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> oh brother..,


... Where art thou.

Short:





Full Movie:


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JazzyT

Lola said:


> Having such a great day. Decorating the house for Christmas listening to my favorite tunes. It's a new classic rock station and they play everything I love. No commercials. Yeah.


Isn't that pushing the season?

I'm afraid I lean toward the Scrooge side of the Crimbo scale, but this year my family will be in Japan at Christmas. I'm hoping that means it's less annoying, or at least a little out of the ordinary...


----------



## butterknucket

I pulled out the Christmas tree and all the decorations today. 

They're all sitting in boxes in the other room. 

I wouldn't go in there right now.


----------



## Lola

JazzyT said:


> Isn't that pushing the season?


No not really. It takes me a couple of weeks to decorate in between working, practice and life. Our house is like the Griswald's in National Lampoons Christmas vacation. We have 10 huge bins of stuff. The whole house is decked out, even the bathrooms are decorated with lights and such.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> No not really. It takes me a couple of weeks to decorate in between working, practice and life. Our house is like the Griswald's in National Lampoons Christmas vacation. We have 10 huge bins of stuff. The whole house is decked out, even the bathrooms are decorated with lights and such.


My mom still puts out a styrofoam elf I made in kindergarten. She puts it on the back of a toilet in the basement, but she still puts it out.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


that dude is one crispy critter. he's made some awesome music, and his style can be somewhat...hendrixian in its execution. but wow, he's really toasty in that video.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> that dude is one crispy critter. he's made some awesome music, and his style can be somewhat...hendrixian in its execution. but wow, he's really toasty in that video.


Yeah, he's royally fucked up there. 

Glad he's cleaned up and hopefully doing better now.


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage

butterknucket said:


>


Melbourne, St. Kilda, 1968?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

bzrkrage said:


> Melbourne, St. Kilda, 1968?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I believe the picture said somewhere in Australia, 1978. 

The other pictures are Toronto in the 70's.


----------



## bzrkrage

butterknucket said:


> I believe the picture said somewhere in Australia, 1978.
> 
> The other pictures are Toronto in the 70's.


Did you take these?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


Did this dude use drugs? His eyes are just crazy looking. I liked the Red hot chilli peppers.


----------



## butterknucket

bzrkrage said:


> Did you take these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No, they're from google images.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Did this dude use drugs? His eyes are just crazy looking. I liked the Red hot chilli peppers.


He was on heroin for quite a while, including while that video was recorded.


----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


>


And not a single person looking at a cellphone ...............................


----------



## vadsy

allthumbs56 said:


> And not a single person looking at a cellphone ...............................


Always something to complain about.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> He was on heroin for quite a while, including while that video was recorded.


Cookies, ..not even once.


----------



## greco

allthumbs56 said:


> And not a single person looking at a cellphone ...............................


circa ~1973


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


>


I'd love to have that chevy pulling in or the red pontiac.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> I'd love to have that chevy pulling in or the red pontiac.


There's an old Chevy like that behind my uncle's barn. My grandfather towed it back there with a tractor and he died in 1969. 

I guess you could say it's been there for a while.


----------



## High/Deaf

circa ~1963


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> circa ~1963


The original 'smart phone'. lol.


----------



## Mooh

greco said:


> circa ~1973


I once knew a guy who had a phoney (pun intended) one to leave on his car seat to impress people.

It was stolen.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> I once knew a guy who had a phoney (pun intended) one to leave on his car seat to impress people.
> 
> It was stolen.


Like a fellow I heard of that wore a garage door opener in a carrier on his belt so that people would think he owned a cell phone...LOL


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Ok--now you've left the 70s


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

Big wheel races. This looks like fun.


----------



## Lola

*Messed up shit.
*
So my husband was just getting off the elevator to head to his appt and he dropped his cell phone between the floor and elevator. In that teeny, tiny little 1" crack! Now the building maintenance has to get a hold of the elevator company to retrieve it. $450 tx. inclusive for a service call.

He needs his phone because of all his medical info and contacts. He didn't back up some of the info. He would of said screw it and got a new phone. 

He is really lost without it. That is a sad fact but it's reality.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> *Messed up shit.
> *
> So my husband was just getting off the elevator to head to his appt and he dropped his cell phone between the floor and elevator. In that teeny, tiny little 1" crack! Now the building maintenance has to get a hold of the elevator company to retrieve it. $450 tx. inclusive for a service call.
> 
> He needs his phone because of all his medical info and contacts. He didn't back up some of the info. He would of said screw it and got a new phone.
> 
> He is really lost without it. That is a sad fact but it's reality.


That sucks. Sounds like an elevator company scam and I'd tell them so. No need for a crack that big. I'd also tell them they had better hope a little kid doesn't get his foot caught in that crack. Building maintenance also sounds like a bunch of ass holes to me. Maybe they'll give him a break. You never know.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest

Charlie Sheen.


----------



## bzrkrage

Player99 said:


> Charlie Sheen.


His uncle......Mr. Sheen.










Sent from my bathtub


----------



## Guest

Player99 said:


> Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

What did you have for supper. I had cheese burger casserole . How to make hasbrown patties , ground beef, cream of what ever I used cream of cheddar and cream of chicken , a mother layer of hash brown patties . Then shredded cheese, and you cook it at 450 for 25-30 minutes .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

silvertonebetty said:


> What did you have for supper. I had cheese burger casserole . How to make hasbrown patties , ground beef, cream of what ever I used cream of cheddar and cream of chicken , a mother layer of hash brown patties . Then shredded cheese, and you cook it at 450 for 25-30 minutes .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the same thing, but as a vegan I did not have the ground beef, no cream of whatever, no cream of cheddar and no cream of chicken. No cheese.


----------



## bzrkrage

Player99 said:


> I had the same thing, but as a vegan I did not have the ground beef, no cream of whatever, no cream of cheddar and no cream of chicken. No cheese.


So you had a dry hash brown, 4 layers of air, another dry hash brown?


Sent from my Bathtub.....


----------



## High/Deaf

Hmmm, wonder if you could make one of these into a casserole?


----------



## Guest

Toss it into a blender and drink it?


----------



## Guest

bzrkrage said:


> So you had a dry hash brown, 4 layers of air, another dry hash brown?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Bathtub.....


With a side of patchouli oil.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

High/Deaf said:


> Hmmm, wonder if you could make one of these into a casserole?



I tried one of those when they first came out. I could have just opened up a shaker of salt and poured it into my mouth. It was gross.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

I remember finding a piece of KFC with a feather on it once.


----------



## zontar




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## LanceT

butterknucket said:


> I remember finding a piece of KFC with a feather on it once.


That is still not proof enough that what you were eating was actually chicken.


----------



## butterknucket

LanceT said:


> That is still not proof enough that what you were eating was actually chicken.


I agree.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

LanceT said:


> That is still not proof enough that what you were eating was actually chicken.


We used to call it Kentucky Fried Seagull.


----------



## bzrkrage

Jim DaddyO said:


> We used to call it Kentucky Fried Seagull.


And here I thought the Walmart Gutter-gulls migrated south....


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Adcandour

Wife just bought me this.

Sadly, when I'm hungry, I turn into an impatient psychopath.


----------



## Steadfastly

adcandour said:


> Wife just bought me this.
> 
> Sadly, when I'm hungry, I turn into an impatient psychopath.
> 
> 
> View attachment 141241


Cute. Your wife has a good sense of humour and a pleasant way of reminding you of what you're working on. I've been at that part of my personality for most of my life.


----------



## cheezyridr

i wonder how things might have went if you had given her a spoon with a self-improvement message on it?


----------



## Guest

Yes something like "You're pretty good looking even with your big ass."


----------



## jb welder

Probably get to find out what a spoon tastes like, or a spoon enema.


----------



## butterknucket

Jim DaddyO said:


> We used to call it Kentucky Fried Seagull.


My grandfather used to call it that.


----------



## butterknucket

I tried to re-marry my ex-wife, but she figured out I was only after my money.


----------



## Mooh

Jeff Healey's last gig, The Livery Goderich, with The Jazz Wizards, 2008.


----------



## Steadfastly

Now this, is distracted driving.


----------



## Adcandour

Steadfastly said:


> Now this, is distracted driving.


I can tell by his ear and bag of cherry pits that he's an idiot.


----------



## Adcandour

Mom's coming over. Time to make her a tea. The loose green tea goes in at the end when it's off the stove.

Licorice root, ginseng, star anise, one clove, a ton of ginger, eye of newt and a pube. Just the way she likes it.

Yikes? Maybe.


----------



## Steadfastly

Tesla Semi. Impressive? I would say yes.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

the haircut goes better with the ridiculous amount of ink


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Not one stone left on top of another


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Not one stone left on top of another


Quelle?


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

if i was a snake i'd be offended. hahahahaha


----------



## Steadfastly

Water on Mars, you say?

This is why it is always best to take these assumptions and theories with a grain of salt.

Sand, not water, likely caused streaks on Mars, scientists say

*Streaks on Mars likely flowing sand, not water, new research suggests*
*Study contradicts 2015 findings that suggest water flowed on the surface of Red Planet*
The Associated Press Posted: Nov 20, 2017 5:18 PM ET Last Updated: Nov 20, 2017 5:27 PM ET










This inner slope of a Martian crater has several of the seasonal dark streaks called 'recurrent slope lineae,' or RSL, that a November 2017 report interprets as granular flows, rather than darkening due to flowing water. (NASA/JPL-Caltech/UA/USGS)

A new study suggests that dark streaks on Mars are signs of flowing sand — not water.

Monday's news throws cold water on 2015 research that indicated these recurring slope lines were signs of water currently on Mars. Instead, Arizona scientists said these lines — called "recurrent slope lineae" (RSL) — appear more like dry, steep flows of sand, rather than water trickling downhill, at or near the surface.

Using a camera on NASA's Mars Reconnaissance Orbiter (MRO), researchers concluded in their study, published Monday in Nature GeoScience, that the dark streaks are only found on slopes steep enough for dry grains to descend in the manner they have on active dunes.


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> Water on Mars, you say?
> 
> This is why it is always best to take these assumptions and theories with a grain of salt.
> 
> Sand, not water, likely caused streaks on Mars, scientists say
> 
> *Streaks on Mars likely flowing sand, not water, new research suggests*
> *Study contradicts 2015 findings that suggest water flowed on the surface of Red Planet*
> The Associated Press Posted: Nov 20, 2017 5:18 PM ET Last Updated: Nov 20, 2017 5:27 PM ET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This inner slope of a Martian crater has several of the seasonal dark streaks called 'recurrent slope lineae,' or RSL, that a November 2017 report interprets as granular flows, rather than darkening due to flowing water. (NASA/JPL-Caltech/UA/USGS)
> 
> A new study suggests that dark streaks on Mars are signs of flowing sand — not water.
> 
> Monday's news throws cold water on 2015 research that indicated these recurring slope lines were signs of water currently on Mars. Instead, Arizona scientists said these lines — called "recurrent slope lineae" (RSL) — appear more like dry, steep flows of sand, rather than water trickling downhill, at or near the surface.
> 
> Using a camera on NASA's Mars Reconnaissance Orbiter (MRO), researchers concluded in their study, published Monday in Nature GeoScience, that the dark streaks are only found on slopes steep enough for dry grains to descend in the manner they have on active dunes.


careful, all this science talk and they'll make you Canada's next Governor General


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lincoln

Steadfastly said:


> Water on Mars, you say?
> 
> This is why it is always best to take these assumptions and theories with a grain of salt.
> 
> Sand, not water, likely caused streaks on Mars, scientists say
> 
> *Streaks on Mars likely flowing sand, not water, new research suggests*
> *Study contradicts 2015 findings that suggest water flowed on the surface of Red Planet*
> The Associated Press Posted: Nov 20, 2017 5:18 PM ET Last Updated: Nov 20, 2017 5:27 PM ET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This inner slope of a Martian crater has several of the seasonal dark streaks called 'recurrent slope lineae,' or RSL, that a November 2017 report interprets as granular flows, rather than darkening due to flowing water. (NASA/JPL-Caltech/UA/USGS)
> 
> A new study suggests that dark streaks on Mars are signs of flowing sand — not water.
> 
> Monday's news throws cold water on 2015 research that indicated these recurring slope lines were signs of water currently on Mars. Instead, Arizona scientists said these lines — called "recurrent slope lineae" (RSL) — appear more like dry, steep flows of sand, rather than water trickling downhill, at or near the surface.
> 
> Using a camera on NASA's Mars Reconnaissance Orbiter (MRO), researchers concluded in their study, published Monday in Nature GeoScience, that the dark streaks are only found on slopes steep enough for dry grains to descend in the manner they have on active dunes.


I can believe that. 
In high school I worked at a local fertilizer plant, and there was this powder that came in bags and it was blended into the fertilizer to stop it from clumping. This dust was so fine, it flowed just like water. You could barely pick it up in a scope shovel.


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> Water on Mars, you say?
> 
> This is why it is always best to take these assumptions and theories with a grain of salt.
> 
> Sand, not water, likely caused streaks on Mars, scientists say
> 
> *Streaks on Mars likely flowing sand, not water, new research suggests*
> *Study contradicts 2015 findings that suggest water flowed on the surface of Red Planet*
> The Associated Press Posted: Nov 20, 2017 5:18 PM ET Last Updated: Nov 20, 2017 5:27 PM ET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This inner slope of a Martian crater has several of the seasonal dark streaks called 'recurrent slope lineae,' or RSL, that a November 2017 report interprets as granular flows, rather than darkening due to flowing water. (NASA/JPL-Caltech/UA/USGS)
> 
> A new study suggests that dark streaks on Mars are signs of flowing sand — not water.
> 
> Monday's news throws cold water on 2015 research that indicated these recurring slope lines were signs of water currently on Mars. Instead, Arizona scientists said these lines — called "recurrent slope lineae" (RSL) — appear more like dry, steep flows of sand, rather than water trickling downhill, at or near the surface.
> 
> Using a camera on NASA's Mars Reconnaissance Orbiter (MRO), researchers concluded in their study, published Monday in Nature GeoScience, that the dark streaks are only found on slopes steep enough for dry grains to descend in the manner they have on active dunes.


----------



## Mooh

Rock'n'roll.


----------



## dcole

Lol, I just seen this thread on the main page. It has Lola's avatar of Malcom Young with my avatar of Angus Young set against it.


----------



## dcole

adcandour said:


> Licorice root, ginseng, star anise, one clove, a ton of ginger, eye of newt and a pube.


Did you say you put a pube in your mom's tea? Is it to add a nutty flavor?


----------



## Lola

dcole said:


> Lol, I just seen this thread on the main page. It has Lola's avatar of Malcom Young with my avatar of Angus Young set against it.


Are you a wanna be?


----------



## dcole

Lola said:


> Are you a wanna be?


Oh ya! I am an Angus wanna be. Here is my main axe:


----------



## Lola

dcole said:


> Oh ya! I am an Angus wanna be. Here is my main axe:


Gorgeous! What year is it? I have one too. Mine is Red. Are they just a beautiful to look at?


----------



## dcole

Lola said:


> Gorgeous! What year is it? I have one too. Mine is Red. Are they just a beautiful to look at?


Its a 2009. I just love looking at it. Its like looking at a beautiful women. It just makes you happy.

What year is yours?


----------



## Lola

This is mine.


----------



## Lola

dcole said:


> Its a 2009. I just love looking at it. Its like looking at a beautiful women. It just makes you happy.
> 
> What year is yours?


Mine is a 1995. I love it. It doesn't get much loving though.


----------



## dcole

That looks gorgeous!



Lola said:


> This is mine.


----------



## Guest

dcole said:


> Oh ya! I am an Angus wanna be. Here is my main axe:


You are the mirror image of Angus.


----------



## Guest

Seeing that it's SG show n' tell time ...

'85 Standard
Tony Iommi influence.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Seeing that it's SG show n' tell time ...
> 
> '85 Standard
> Tony Iommi influence.
> 
> View attachment 143025


I saw it at RW. It's a black beauty. Just exquisite.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## dcole

He sure was a small man in stature.



butterknucket said:


>


----------



## Diablo

dcole said:


> He sure was a small man in stature.


I always thought it was interesting that such a tiny guy chose such a relatively oversized guitar to play.


----------



## Guest

dcole said:


> He sure was a small man in stature.


or his gretsch was custom built by a guitarrón luthier?


----------



## Lola

JDTO show us your gorgeous SG with the P90's on it. That is some sweet sounding guitar.


----------



## Adcandour

dcole said:


> Did you say you put a pube in your mom's tea? Is it to add a nutty flavor?


I did. And no.

It's so she has to pluck a pube from her mouth.


----------



## butterknucket

Diablo said:


> I always thought it was interesting that such a tiny guy chose such a relatively oversized guitar to play.


I'm pretty small too, and Gretsch's feel pretty comfortable on me. 

If you play acoustic guitars a lot, Gretsch's feel really natural.


----------



## dcole

butterknucket said:


> I'm pretty small too, and Gretsch's feel pretty comfortable on me.
> 
> If you play acoustic guitars a lot, Gretsch's feel really natural.


I've played thin ass guitars all my life. I find a Les Paul even to be to thick.


----------



## dcole

Diablo said:


> I always thought it was interesting that such a tiny guy chose such a relatively oversized guitar to play.


I think Angus mentioned in some interviews that he loves the SG due to the small size. When your running around with as much energy as that guy had, a few pounds probably made a difference.


----------



## Lola

dcole said:


> I think Angus mentioned in some interviews that he loves the SG due to the small size. When your running around with as much energy as that guy had, a few pounds probably made a difference.


I really do like your avatar. That's such a cool picture of Angus! I really love it.

That actually would make a nice 8x10 picture to add to my collection. I am seriously running out of space on my ACDC tribute wall. I have pretty much commandeered the entire wall, top to bottom!

After a hard days work I relax, imbibe and just lay on the bed and look at every detail of every picture! I see something different everytime. Or I lay there and day dream. It's sooooo relaxing.


----------



## Scottone

dcole said:


> I think Angus mentioned in some interviews that he loves the SG due to the small size. When your running around with as much energy as that guy had, a few pounds probably made a difference.


The SG looks to be the size of a 335 when he's wearing it


----------



## Lola

Scottone said:


> The SG looks to be the size of a 335 when he's wearing it


335? Quelle?


----------



## dcole

Lola said:


> I really do like your avatar. That's such a cool picture of Angus! I really love it.
> 
> That actually would make a nice 8x10 picture to add to my collection. I am seriously running out of space on my ACDC tribute wall. I have pretty much commandeered the entire wall, top to bottom!
> 
> After a hard days work I relax, imbibe and just lay on the bed and look at every detail of every picture! I see something different everytime. Or I lay there and day dream. It's sooooo relaxing.


Sounds like your 13 years old again! I used to do that with Sears catalog swimsuit models, lol! 

Would you mind taking a picture of your wall?

I found that pic of Angus on Google a few years ago. It's also my background on my cell phone. Here is the biggest copy I can find:


----------



## dcole

Scottone said:


> The SG looks to be the size of a 335 when he's wearing it


Ya, I don't think he is much more than 5 ft tall.


----------



## zontar

I was stuck in the freezin' rain


----------



## Lola

dcole said:


> Sounds like your 13 years old again! I used to do that with Sears catalog swimsuit models, lol!
> 
> Would you mind taking a picture of your wall?
> 
> I found that pic of Angus on Google a few years ago. It's also my background on my cell phone. Here is the biggest copy I can find:


All my pictures have been custom framed. They aren't some random pictures ripped out of some teenagers Tigerbeat mag and taped to the wall.
My wall is tastefully decorated and not tacky. Have you never gone into someone else's jam room that has been decorated with their guitar heroes memorabilia? 

I also have a beautifully framed and signed picture of EVH with a letter of authenticity my son bought me. That in itself is really juvenile. Yup, downright childish to want to display one of a kind and unique items like that.

Think of me what you will because frankly Dcole because I don't give a damn!

I guess I am immature for paying homage to those that gave me the greatest gift in life, that being music.

Bite me.


----------



## dcole

Lola said:


> All my pictures have been custom framed. They aren't some random pictures ripped out of some Tigerbeat mag and tapped to the wall.
> My wall is tastefully decorated and not tacky. Have you never gone into someone else's jam room that has been decorated with their guitar heroes?
> 
> Think of me what you will because frankly Dcole because I don't give a damn!
> 
> I guess I am immature for paying homage to someone who gave me the greatest gift in life, that being music.


Sorry Lola, it might be my night shift brain but did I piss you off?

I had no intentions of doing that. I think its cool you have a wall of pictures like that and am genuinely interested in it. That's why I went and found the highest resolution picture of my avatar as posted above.

It reminded me of being a young fellow going to friends houses and they would have pictures and posters of their interests all over their bedroom walls, like I did. That's all I was referring to with the 13 year old comment, not immaturity.

I am a very solitary person and play guitar for myself. I tend not to see how other people setup their jam spaces.


----------



## Lola

dcole said:


> Sorry Lola, it might be my night shift brain but did I piss you off?
> 
> I had no intentions of doing that. I think its cool you have a wall of pictures like that and am genuinely interested in it. That's why I went and found the highest resolution picture of my avatar as posted above.
> 
> It reminded me of being a young fellow going to friends houses and they would have pictures and posters of their interests all over their bedroom walls, like I did. That's all I was referring to with the 13 year old comment, not immaturity.
> 
> I am a very solitary person and play guitar for myself. I tend not to see how other people setup their jam spaces.


Ya, you did piss me off but apology accepted. 

No harm, no foul. 

All is good in my world at 6:21 am.


----------



## dcole

Lola said:


> Ya, you did piss me off but apology accepted.
> 
> No harm, no foul.
> 
> All is good in my world at 6:21 am.


And we were having such a good conversation I thought, lol!


----------



## vadsy

geez, that escalated for no reason at all.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

dcole said:


> And we were having such a good conversation I thought, lol!


My fault! I took what you said out of context I guess. 

I should be the one saying, "sorry". 

So sorry!


----------



## Lola

dcole said:


> Sorry Lola, it might be my night shift brain but did I piss you off?
> 
> I had no intentions of doing that. I think its cool you have a wall of pictures like that and am genuinely interested in it. That's why I went and found the highest resolution picture of my avatar as posted above.
> .


I don't function well at 5 am! My bad.


----------



## Guest

You guys should get warnings from the administrators for being aggressive towards each other.


----------



## Steadfastly

Woman is on trial for beating her husband to death using his guitar collection.

Judge asks: "first offender?"

Woman: " No, your honor. First a Gibson, then a Fender".


----------



## High/Deaf

Player99 said:


> You guys should get warnings from the administrators for being aggressive towards each other.


You should be an admin. I think there are a couple positions available, since none of the actually admins ever seem to log in and look at things here. Kee-rist, this place could be an absolute free-for-all -------- if we weren't a bunch of polite Canucks, eh?


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> You should be an admin. I think there are a couple positions available, since none of the actually admins ever seem to log in and look at things here. Kee-rist, this place could be an absolute free-for-all -------- if we weren't a bunch of polite Canucks, eh?


If I was an admin it would be like the inmates running the asylum. Which would be a good thing. As I am a biggly big league guy.


----------



## High/Deaf

Player99 said:


> If I was an admin it would be like the inmates running the asylum. Which would be a good thing. As I am a biggly big league guy.


Hey, you'd get my vote - probably not a good thing, necessarily, though.


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> Hey, you'd get my vote - probably not a good thing, necessarily, though.


I would like to thank all my fans and supporters for getting me elected.


----------



## High/Deaf

MGCGA

You need hats. Red hats.


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> MGCGA
> 
> You need hats. Red hats.


Let's make Guitars Canada great again.


----------



## Steadfastly

Crickets, you say. Finland rolls out bread made from insects

*Finland rolls out bread made from crushed crickets*


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> Crickets, you say. Finland rolls out bread made from insects
> 
> *Finland rolls out bread made from crushed crickets*


Stop telling me what to eat.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Steadfastly

Steadfastly said:


> Woman is on trial for beating her husband to death using his guitar collection.
> 
> Judge asks: "first offender?"
> 
> Woman: " No, your honor. First a Gibson, then a Fender".


At the trial, The Prosecutor, a







from the * Guild *of attorneys asked the defendant to explain her actions and she said:

“Well, my husband was trying to play like Steve Gibb, you know, Barry *Gibson*, but was not of the same *Vintage.*

I asked him to stop but he kept *Godin* me. He was rubbish and I couldn’t stand the noise anymore but he told me to have







and I would soon be asking him to do an *Encore.*

I do







man with talent but my husband would attack the fret board like he was that actor with the big







's, George *Seagull* on a mission.

His mates were all great musicians but he was







ging behind. You’d need *ESP* to get anything good from his playing. I can still hear his torture on the strings _*Eko *_in my head but it wasn’t me that killed him – it was his mate Jim who is now trying to *Framus.*


----------



## dcole

vadsy said:


> geez, that escalated for no reason at all.


Lol!


----------



## dcole

Lola said:


> I don't function well at 5 am! My bad.


No worries!


----------



## vadsy

dcole said:


> Lol!


seriously, I thought you were being the nicest guy and booom! glad it all worked out


----------



## JBFairthorne

Player99 said:


> You guys should get warnings from the administrators for being aggressive towards each other.


The dairy products must be to blame.


----------



## Mooh

Let's all hold hands.

Kumbaya my lord, kumbaya...


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> The dairy products must be to blame.


Dairy is known to cause verbal flatulence so your theory may be correct.


----------



## zontar

Your life may not be a TV show, but you're still being lied to.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Your life may not be a TV show, but you're still being lied to.


Every god damned day.

I absolutely love watching the shit slinging between the republicans and the democrats in the US. 

Justin Trudeau, that's a story for another time. Liberals, two thumbs down.


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> Your life may not be a TV show, but you're still being lied to.


I've got a friend who doesn't watch or read any news because she thinks it's all lies. She is fvcking clueless about what's happening around the world, but quite entertaining at dinner parties. The conspiracy shit and confused facts that come out of her mouth. Kinda Sarah Palin without the slight hotness. LOL




Lola said:


> Every god damned day.
> 
> I absolutely love watching the shit slinging between the republicans and the democrats in the US.
> 
> Justin Trudeau, that's a story for another time. Liberals, two thumbs down.


"Hair today, gone tomorrow"? We can hope ...................


----------



## Guitar101

High/Deaf said:


> I've got a friend who doesn't watch or read any news because she thinks it's all lies. She is fvcking clueless about what's happening around the world, but quite entertaining at dinner parties. The conspiracy shit and confused facts that come out of her mouth.


Geez, that sounds exactly like my brother. He thinks Putin's a saint.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


>


My brother-in-law and his Dad brought home a pig and a small horse that way. Going over the Burlington Skyway with the pig he said everytime they hit a bump the pig defecated in the backseat (which was removed for the trip) but it took months before they got the smell out of the car.


----------



## zontar

Em Em B7 Em
Em Am B7 Em


----------



## Guest

zontar said:


> Em Em B7 Em
> Em Am B7 Em


Chords in the key of E harmonic minor?


----------



## zontar

Player99 said:


> Chords in the key of E harmonic minor?


Chords to an old blues song--or at least one of the versions of it any way.


----------



## Lola

The rain beating against the window pane.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


Didn't know Bubbles could play guitar.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Didn't know Bubbles could play guitar.



he's actually pretty bad-ass


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


Who is this? I can't tell by his appearance or even guitar for that matter.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Who is this? I can't tell by his appearance or even guitar for that matter.


That would be Jimi Hendrix, and he's holding a Strat with what appears to be a cool Ace strap.


----------



## LexxM3

Lola said:


> Who is this? I can't tell by his appearance or even guitar for that matter.


Seriously?  Upside down headstock, Marshall stacks, the hair, the left handedness, the profile? No hints at all? LOL


----------



## allthumbs56

Lola said:


> Who is this? I can't tell by his appearance or even guitar for that matter.


Most definitely gotta be Hendrix.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Who is this? I can't tell by his appearance or even guitar for that matter.


Paul Anka


----------



## Lola

allthumbs56 said:


> Most definitely gotta be Hendrix.


He smoked? That might have been a clue if I knew that fact.

Didn't even notice the lefty guitar. Shame on me.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> He smoked? That might have been a clue if I knew that fact.
> 
> Didn't even notice the lefty guitar. Shame on me.


Jimi probably tried every substance at least once.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## LexxM3

butterknucket said:


> Jimi probably tried every substance at least once.


I am sure that was the only time for some kind of a smokable paper stick


----------



## jb welder

LexxM3 said:


> Upside down headstock, Marshall stacks,


Just one Marshall. 
That pic (and others with Hendrix) is probably responsible for a lot of the limited popularity Sound City had.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


>


lol @ the "Rash" t-shirt.


----------



## Wardo

Lola said:


> Didn't know Bubbles could play guitar.


He has instructional videos too:







This one is actually pretty good when he's talking to the recording engineer dude.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> lol @ the "Rash" t-shirt.


----------



## Wardo

Who Stole the Kishka


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## capnjim




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

A 3/4” deep socket doesn’t work very well as a slide. Too top heavy.


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> A 3/4” deep socket doesn’t work very well as a slide. Too top heavy.


If your guitar is not set up with super high action for slide only, I think heavy slides can cause dents in your frets, not to be confused with dots on your shaft.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Kenmac

This cat can't wait until Cyber Monday.


----------



## Lola

Write a Christmas card to a homeless person. Let them know that you are thinking of them. 

Christmas is about giving. Something as simple as a card or a little care package of some $ store items. 

The spirit of giving will reward you in innumerable ways.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


See, women got their boobs out at concerts even back then.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>



Photoshopped.


He played through a Fender tweed.


----------



## greco

High/Deaf said:


> Photoshopped...He played through a Fender tweed.


Thanks for my laugh for the day!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

There will be no Nativity Scene in Ottawa this year!

The Supreme Court has ruled that there cannot be a Nativity Scene on Parliament Hill this Christmas season.
This isn't for any religious reason. They simply have not been able to find Three Wise Men in the Nation's Capitol.
A search for a Virgin continues.
There was no problem, however, finding enough asses to fill the stable.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Write a Christmas card to a homeless person. Let them know that you are thinking of them.
> 
> Christmas is about giving. Something as simple as a card or a little care package of some $ store items.
> 
> The spirit of giving will reward you in innumerable ways.


can't i just send them an e-card?


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar

Trouble In Mind 3:16 Papa Don McMinn Live on Beale Street Blues


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


>


I just laugh. Try playing Scrabble. I was an absolute genius one night and kicked everyone's butt! Thanks god for online dictionaries. Everyone thought I was making up words. Little did they realize.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

What a beautiful day out! 16 degrees outside in a sweater raking leaves and listening to some vintage Deep Purple. 

Life is good.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> What a beautiful day out! 16 degrees outside in a sweater raking leaves and listening to some vintage Deep Purple.
> 
> Life is good.


ritchie is (was, actually) the man! you can't go wrong with deep purple. i hope it was burn or machine head 1


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

just think. the same guy responsible for making stuff like this now plays fucking greensleeves and lives in a renaissance fair of his mind.


----------



## Lola

Yeah for Ben and Jerry's vegan ice cream. Cherry Garcia! Absolutely delish.

Expensive but damn, I am so worth it.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> just think. the same guy responsible for making stuff like this now plays fucking greensleeves and lives in a renaissance fair of his mind.


Maybe it's just what he wants to do?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> Maybe it's just what he wants to do?


that's EXACTLY the problem! it's what HE wants to do with his life, not what I want him to do with it! hahahaha


----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


>


That reminds me so much of the custom job I did on my '77 Dodge van when panelling was king.


----------



## butterknucket

Steadfastly said:


> That reminds me so much of the custom job I did on my '77 Dodge van when panelling was king.


I like her too.


----------



## JazzyT

butterknucket said:


>


That reminds me: my shocks are getting a bit bouncy.


----------



## Guest




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>



"no point in steering now" one of the greatest movie lines ever.


----------



## silvertonebetty

This thread is too old . That’s why there is no more notifications showing up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> "no point in steering now" one of the greatest movie lines ever.


'we have to come back for my turn'.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


Country music.................right down to the boots.


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


>


A few days later during a different singer's session: "Why does this mic smell like sticky feet?"


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Guest

Is Beaver Butt Really Used To Flavor Your Dessert? Here's What You Should Know.

You may have heard the rumor by now -- certain artificial flavorings like vanilla, raspberry and strawberry are made from the anal secretions of a beaver. (If you haven't heard that rumor, you might have just spit out your coffee. Sorry.) So we're setting out to clear up what's true and what's not.
A beaver's posterior, believe it or not, smells good. Like, really good, according to Joanne Crawford, a wildlife ecologist who told National Geographic that she loves putting her nose down there and breathing it all in. "People think I’m nuts," she said. "I tell them, 'Oh, but it’s beavers; it smells really good.'"

Is Beaver Butt Really Used To Flavor Your Dessert? Here's What You Should Know.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


> Yeah for Ben and Jerry's vegan ice cream. Cherry Garcia! Absolutely delish.
> 
> Expensive but damn, I am so worth it.


Been meaning to try that one. Lots of good non dairy ice creams these days


----------



## butterknucket

jb welder said:


> Just one Marshall.
> That pic (and others with Hendrix) is probably responsible for a lot of the limited popularity Sound City had.


The guy that started Hiwatt worked at Sound City. He was laid off so he started Hiwatt. So, his firing was what birthed Hiwatt.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


OMG I love them. I would wear those in a heartbeat. Purple cowboy boots!!


----------



## Lola

Scottone said:


> Been meaning to try that one. Lots of good non dairy ice creams these days


We did a blind taste at work and no one could tell the difference between the vegan and ordinary ice cream.


----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


> We did a blind taste at work and no one could tell the difference between the vegan and ordinary ice cream.


now I really want to try it


----------



## LanceT

Player99 said:


> Is Beaver Butt Really Used To Flavor Your Dessert? Here's What You Should Know.


I was worried there for a bit you'd become normal. Glad to see you've recovered.


----------



## LanceT

Lola said:


> We did a blind taste at work and no one could tell the difference between the vegan and ordinary ice cream.


Incredible.


----------



## Guest

LanceT said:


> I was worried there for a bit you'd become normal. Glad to see you've recovered.


You are pointing me out when all these freaks are going on about NON DAIRY ICE CREAM!!! CALL THE COPS!!!!


----------



## butterknucket

Non-dairy ice cream is fine as long as it's gluten free.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> OMG I love them. I would wear those in a heartbeat. Purple cowboy boots!!


he chased prince 12 blocks to get those shoes!


----------



## Lola

LanceT said:


> Incredible.


Where did you get this? I have never seen this brand before.


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> This thread is too old . That’s why there is no more notifications showing up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get notifications all the time. I don't know why you don't get any.


----------



## LanceT

Lola said:


> Where did you get this? I have never seen this brand before.


It's all over the place here in LaLa Land. They make all sorts of coconut based goodies.


----------



## capnjim

Lets get this thread back on track with something random.


----------



## mhammer

Yesterday, I drove past a memorial garden cemetary funeral home thing, and there was a sign out front that advertised free will kits. And I thought to myself "A kit that helps you get free will? Cool! Does fate require me to get one...or do I CHOOSE to?".


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> Yesterday, I drove past a memorial garden cemetary funeral home thing, and there was a sign out front that advertised free will kits/ And I thought to myself "A kit that helps you get free will? Cool! Does fate require me to get one...or do I CHOOSE to?".


It would be ironic if you chose to get a free will kit and tripped on the stairs going in and died.


----------



## JazzyT

mhammer said:


> Yesterday, I drove past a memorial garden cemetary funeral home thing, and there was a sign out front that advertised free will kits/ And I thought to myself "A kit that helps you get free will? Cool! Does fate require me to get one...or do I CHOOSE to?".


You can choose a ready guide in some celestial voice
If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice
You can choose from phantom fears and kindness that can kill
I will choose a path that's clear
I will choose freewill!


----------



## JazzyT

I choose determinism MJF$#


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

mhammer said:


> Yesterday, I drove past a memorial garden cemetary funeral home thing, and there was a sign out front that advertised *free wil*l kits. And I thought to myself "A kit that helps you get free will? Cool! Does fate require me to get one...or do I CHOOSE to?".


I thought we all had free will.


----------



## JazzyT

Steadfastly said:


> I thought we all had free will.


After reading this I think ... it depends on how you define it. Free will - Wikipedia


----------



## mhammer

Steadfastly said:


> I thought we all had free will.


One of my heroes, Donald Hebb - the godfather of Canadian psychology and source of a great many major ideas and thinkers in contemporary neuroscience - gave an invited address at the 1974 American Psychological Association convention, that I was privileged to attend. In it, he declared: "Of course I am the product of evolution, my genes, my reinforcement history, and all those deterministic influences. But when I know I have some writing to do at work, and I go in to work and I _still_ don't do it, THAT's free will." Being familiar with his departmental secretary at the time, the legendary Miss Rose, who was as intimidating and forceful a matron as they come, and would have insisted on him adhering to his schedule with a scowl that could melt paint, that's about as free a free will as they come.


----------



## adcantor

There is no free will. Fact.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

We are a collection of cells, controlled by some cells, who tell the others what to do, even if it hurts everyone.


----------



## Steadfastly

adcantor said:


> There is no free will. Fact.


So, who decided to post that^^^^^^^^^^^^?.


----------



## Guest

the beibs is back


----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Jim DaddyO

My sister just posted a photo of herself on FB. She is in Cuba. She is a big woman. Not tall, big around. She is sitting holding up a skewer of shrimp with a mountain of food in front of her and her friend (who is also a big woman). She is wearing one of those fit-bit watches. Oh, the irony.


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> My sister just posted a photo of herself on FB. She is in Cuba. She is a big woman. Not tall, big around. She is sitting holding up a skewer of shrimp with a mountain of food in front of her and her friend (who is also a big woman). She is wearing one of those fit-bit watches. Oh, the irony.


Is your sisters friend single?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

vadsy said:


> Is your sisters friend single?


I don't know. We run in different circles. I am too lower class.


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> I don't know. We run in different circles. I am too lower class.


I feel for you


----------



## Jim DaddyO

vadsy said:


> I feel for you



Thanks, but no need. I am pretty content with my lot in life. I don't think I would trade what problems I have for someone else's.


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> Thanks, but no need. I am pretty content with my lot in life. I don't think I would trade what problems I have for someone else's.


I dunno, sounds like you're pretty jealous of your sisters shrimp skewer and fit bit


----------



## Jim DaddyO

vadsy said:


> I dunno, sounds like you're pretty jealous of your sisters shrimp skewer and fit bit


Hardly, I am slightly technophobic, and I had a steak on the barbique tonight. Had shrimp last week.


----------



## JazzyT

Jim DaddyO said:


> Thanks, but no need. I am pretty content with my lot in life. I don't think I would trade what problems I have for someone else's.


There's an idea for a thread: the problem exchange thread: take a problem, leave a problem.


----------



## zontar

JazzyT said:


> There's an idea for a thread: the problem exchange thread: take a problem, leave a problem.


No problems too big or too small...


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> Is your sisters friend single?


You can get her to follow you anywhere with a trail of Chicken McNuggets. If you want to accelerate your courtship use McRibs, but hurry. The McRibs are here only for a short time.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

In a coma. Day off today. Came home from work at 6:30 yesterday evening, went to bed, woke up for a bite to eat at 10 and slept through until 11:30 this morning. Too many hours at work. 

Went and got my cup of coffee when 
I woke up and my husband said, "you look as high as fuck" but I wasn't. Trying to cram learning some new songs in between. 

And.............how was your day?


----------



## Guest

Just came home from an great rehearsal.
The boys want to hit the bar scene. lol.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guitar101

JazzyT said:


> There's an idea for a thread: the problem exchange thread: take a problem, leave a problem.


I like the idea but it may drive me crazy. They call me "The Solver", well I do cause I'm pretty good at solving problems. Awhile back, my neighbour was having problems with her 70 year old boyfriend. She wanted to marry him but he wasn't asking. I worked my magic. She got her proposal and wouldn't you know it, she turned him down. Still it would be an interesting thread.


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


>











Ha! Had to do the same thing!



Sent from my Bathtub.....


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my Bathtub.....


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> I like the idea but it may drive me crazy. They call me "The Solver", well I do cause I'm pretty good at solving problems. Awhile back, my neighbour was having problems with her 70 year old boyfriend. She wanted to marry him but he wasn't asking. I worked my magic. She got her proposal and wouldn't you know it, she turned him down. Still it would be an interesting thread.


Why don't you be the one to implement it. 

The "Solver" is good but what about the "Fixer" for your thread title?


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my Bathtub.....


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my Bathtub.....


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my Bathtub.....


----------



## Guest

bzrkrage said:


> Sent from my Bathtub.....


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


>


I used to read this paper every weekend. My parents always bought the weekend edition complete with all the comics that I loved. My beloved mother and I would read Dear Abby together. We would come up with resolutions for people's problems. So much fun.


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> I used to read this paper every weekend. My parents always bought the weekend edition complete with all the comics that I loved. My beloved mother and I would read Dear Abby together. We would come up with resolutions for people's problems. So much fun.


Those were the days!

I don't know where I got the bag, I never delivered the Telegram but I did deliver the Globe & Mail (my Dad called it The Mop & Pail) for 2 or 3 years in Brantford and then The London Free press in the town of St. Marys for 2 or 3 years. My Free Press bag is gone but I still have the Telegram and Globe bags. Morning papers six days a week meant I was in good physical shape for my age, can't say the same now.


----------



## cheezyridr

i dont think dear abby ever gave a good piece of advice during her entire career. her and ann landers were pretty terrible.



bzrkrage said:


>


that guy for sure had hershey squirts in his drawers after that! not that i blame him one bit, i would have too.



laristotle said:


>


best meme i've seen here in a while


----------



## Guest

Don't worry they said ...
We've got wireless monitors they said .....
Ummmm


----------



## Steadfastly

Mooh said:


> Those were the days!
> 
> I don't know where I got the bag, I never delivered the Telegram but I did deliver the Globe & Mail (my Dad called it The Mop & Pail) for 2 or 3 years in Brantford and then The London Free press in the town of St. Marys for 2 or 3 years. My Free Press bag is gone but I still have the Telegram and Globe bags. Morning papers six days a week meant I was in good physical shape for my age, can't say the same now.


Another paper boy here. I used to deliver the Daily Gleaner in my town. Part time jobs were scarce and it was one of the rare ways to make any money. But 50 papers in the bag was heavy, especially on Saturdays when they were extra thick. My route was about 3 miles long. It was so nice when I got the first 20 or so done and the bag got lighter. Winter was worse as I couldn't ride my bike but had to walk.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## JBFairthorne

Two dollars...


----------



## Lola

Tonight as I was leaving work I got a really scary phone call. 

Imagine if you will Linda Blair's voice from the Exorcist when her head spins around. I answered the phone and in this same horrifying voice they said they were going to do something to me! I almost lost it. As soon as I hung up there were 4 unanswered phones calls after that. I assume the same sick person calling again. I called security right away to let them know and to escort me out to the parking lot. It is probably a prank call but you just never know. I am just a tad freaked out right now. The voice itself put me right on edge.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Tonight as I was leaving work I got a really scary phone call.
> 
> Imagine if you will Linda Blair's voice from the Exorcist when her head spins around. I answered the phone and in this same horrifying voice they said they were going to do something to me! I almost lost it. As soon as I hung up there were 4 unanswered phones calls after that. I assume the same sick person calling again. I called security right away to let them know and to escort me out to the parking lot. It is probably a prank call but you just never know. I am just a tad freaked out right now. The voice itself put me right on edge.


That does sound scary. I hope you get security to keep walking you out. It's best to be safe even if it is a prankster. Can they trace the call?


----------



## johnnyshaka

Steadfastly said:


> Another paper boy here. I used to deliver the Daily Gleaner in my town. Part time jobs were scarce and it was one of the rare ways to make any money. But 50 papers in the bag was heavy, especially on Saturdays when they were extra thick. My route was about 3 miles long. It was so nice when I got the first 20 or so done and the bag got lighter. Winter was worse as I couldn't ride my bike but had to walk.


I delivered the Ottawa Citizen during my junior high and high school days...weekdays after school and Saturdays before 10am. They introduced the Sunday morning paper a few years into my stint and mandated that it be delivered before 8am! Bastards!

I had the Cadillac of routes as it was usually around 80 papers in a condominium complex (row houses, not apartments) so during the week (typically no, or very few, inserts/flyers) I could put a bag over each shoulder and finish in half an hour. Saturdays were a bitch with the TV Guide, flyers, and extra sections so it would usually take me up to 1.5 hours. All in all, it was a fantastic part-time job as I usually cleared around $250 every two weeks for roughly 10 hours of delivery time and probably 2-3 hours of collection time. Sure, I had to head straight home after school everyday, weekends meant getting up early and if I was sleeping over at a buddy's place I'd have to find my way home early enough to get my route done. Definitely taught me how to be responsible both with being on time and reliable and how to deal with money and the odd "dodger" who didn't want to pay.

It's too bad paperboys/papergirls no longer exist as it was a great way for a teenagers to make a few bucks, learn about being responsible and to be active in your community. Over those 7 or 8 years I got to know a couple hundred families including some of my best friends, even today. I also got to know my high school "sweetheart" after I called up the cute girl on my route (yes, I had her phone number because I was her paperboy) and dropped this beauty of a pickup line, "Hey, I'm John, your paperboy, wanna go to my school dance?" Worked like a charm!


----------



## Lola

johnnyshaka said:


> I delivered the Ottawa Citizen during my junior high and high school days...weekdays after school and Saturdays before 10am. They introduced the Sunday morning paper a few years into my stint and mandated that it be delivered before 8am! Bastards!
> 
> I had the Cadillac of routes as it was usually around 80 papers in a condominium complex (row houses, not apartments) so during the week (typically no, or very few, inserts/flyers) I could put a bag over each shoulder and finish in half an hour. Saturdays were a bitch with the TV Guide, flyers, and extra sections so it would usually take me up to 1.5 hours. All in all, it was a fantastic part-time job as I usually cleared around $250 every two weeks for roughly 10 hours of delivery time and probably 2-3 hours of collection time. Sure, I had to head straight home after school everyday, weekends meant getting up early and if I was sleeping over at a buddy's place I'd have to find my way home early enough to get my route done. Definitely taught me how to be responsible both with being on time and reliable and how to deal with money and the odd "dodger" who didn't want to pay.
> 
> It's too bad paperboys/papergirls no longer exist as it was a great way for a teenagers to make a few bucks, learn about being responsible and to be active in your community. Over those 7 or 8 years I got to know a couple hundred families including some of my best friends, even today. I also got to know my high school "sweetheart" after I called up the cute girl on my route (yes, I had her phone number because I was her paperboy) and dropped this beauty of a pickup line, "Hey, I'm John, your paperboy, wanna go to my school dance?" Worked like a charm!


Wonderful stories from a bygone era. You could make a movie out of stories like these.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> That does sound scary. I hope you get security to keep walking you out. It's best to be safe even if it is a prankster. Can they trace the call?


I could of traced the call myself if only I could of kept my head. All you have to do in Ontario is press 57 and it automatically traces it! I knew this but was so caught off guard that I forgot. That voice is still creeping me right out!


----------



## butterknucket

Wife: "I have blisters on my hand from the broom."

Husband: "Next time take the car silly."


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I could of traced the call myself if only I could of kept my head. All you have to do in Ontario is press 57 and it automatically traces it! I knew this but was so caught off guard that I forgot. That voice is still creeping me right out!


your post reminds me of the first 10 seconds of iron maiden's "still life"


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> your post reminds me of the first 10 seconds of iron maiden's "still life"


That sounded so similar to what I heard on the phone except there was a growl in the voice. Scared shitless I was!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

I just got up to start my day. Got out of bed to go grab a coffee and forgot about my pedal board being so close to the bed! I just kicked my Blues driver pedal so hard with my baby toe that I honestly think I broke it. I had to bury my head in my pillow to scream. Hubby still in snore mode didn't even wake up. 

I have kicked my pedal board so many times. The question is, why haven't I moved it yet?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I just got up to start my day. Got out of bed to go grab a coffee and forgot about my pedal board being so close to the bed! I just kicked my Blues driver pedal so hard with my baby toe that I honestly think I broke it. I had to bury my head in my pillow to scream. Hubby still in snore mode didn't even wake up.
> 
> I have kicked my pedal board so many times. The question is, why haven't I moved it yet?












How to Tape a Broken Pinky Toe


----------



## Lola




----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> I just got up to start my day. Got out of bed to go grab a coffee and forgot about my pedal board being so close to the bed! I just kicked my Blues driver pedal so hard with my baby toe that I honestly think I broke it. I had to bury my head in my pillow to scream. Hubby still in snore mode didn't even wake up.
> 
> I have kicked my pedal board so many times. The question is, why haven't I moved it yet?


Hope it heals (heels? toes? there's a pun in there somewhere) fast.

The bedroom would be the very last place I could get away with having gear. I mean, the bride is real good about it being everywhere else in the house (except the bathroom, naturally), but somehow the bedroom is a sanctuary or something. Of course, I have to dodge Otis The Lab Experiment on his oversized memory foam bed when I get up. I haven't had gear in my bedroom since I was single, back then I slept with a guitar.


----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> Hope it heals (heels? toes? there's a pun in there somewhere) fast.
> 
> The bedroom would be the very last place I could get away with having gear. I mean, the bride is real good about it being everywhere else in the house (except the bathroom, naturally), but somehow the bedroom is a sanctuary or something. Of course, I have to dodge Otis The Lab Experiment on his oversized memory foam bed when I get up. I haven't had gear in my bedroom since I was single, back then I slept with a guitar.


Quite frankly there is no other place to put it. It varies between our bedroom and the spare bedroom. The family room downstairs is an absolute right off. There is 3 inheritances worth of stuff down there. It's been like that since 2006. Hubby is slowly weeding through stuff. Emotionally attached to things. If I had my way I would get a dumpster and fill it. End of story.

Otis is a very cool name for a dog. Love it.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> I just got up to start my day. Got out of bed to go grab a coffee and forgot about my pedal board being so close to the bed! I just kicked my Blues driver pedal so hard with my baby toe that I honestly think I broke it.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Quite frankly there is no other place to put it. It varies between our bedroom and the spare bedroom.


Slide it under your bed, out of the way?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Slide it under your bed, out of the way?


Can't because there are already storage drawers beneath the bed.


----------



## LanceT

Lola said:


> Quite frankly there is no other place to put it. It varies between our bedroom and the spare bedroom. The family room downstairs is an absolute right off. There is 3 inheritances worth of stuff down there. It's been like that since 2006. Hubby is slowly weeding through stuff. Emotionally attached to things. If I had my way I would get a dumpster and fill it. End of story.


Time to move. Best way to de-junk.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lola said:


> Can't because there are already storage drawers beneath the bed.


Maybe the solution is as simple as...clean up after yourself.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Can't because there are already storage drawers beneath the bed.


Wear safety shoes to bed?

For your husband's sake, I hope you don't kick in your sleep.


----------



## Steadfastly

This is about as stupid as it gets. Yes, there is a head inside of that microwave. Those are his shoulders you see below it.

Man 'cements microwave to his head'

*Man 'cements microwave to head' in Wolverhampton*

2 hours ago








Image copyrightWEST MIDLANDS FIRE SERVICE
Image captionCrews took an hour to free the man
An internet "prankster" had to be freed by firefighters after cementing his head inside a microwave oven.

West Midlands Fire Service said it took an hour to free the man after they were called to a house in Fordhouses, Wolverhampton.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Steadfastly

Mooh said:


>


If only we were all like this.................Equi-tempered.


----------



## Bubb




----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

Steadfastly said:


> This is about as stupid as it gets. Yes, there is a head inside of that microwave. Those are his shoulders you see below it.
> 
> Man 'cements microwave to his head'
> 
> *Man 'cements microwave to head' in Wolverhampton*
> 
> 2 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image copyrightWEST MIDLANDS FIRE SERVICE
> Image captionCrews took an hour to free the man
> An internet "prankster" had to be freed by firefighters after cementing his head inside a microwave oven.
> 
> West Midlands Fire Service said it took an hour to free the man after they were called to a house in Fordhouses, Wolverhampton.


I thought it was going to turn out he was trying a DIY home CT scan.


----------



## Lola

My official title from now on will be Queen G! Lol


----------



## Lola

jb welder said:


> I thought it was going to turn out he was trying a DIY home CT scan.


Who's cleaning the coffee off of my screen? Hilarious comment! Good way to start the day.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> My official title from now on will be Queen G! Lol


You're a Queen fan now? What happened to AC/DC? Did you pull the "plug" on them?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

Elvis Presley's "Teddy Bear" has nothing on the Hershey Bears.


----------



## Guest

Watch more than 25,000 stuffed animals thrown onto ice at Hershey Bears game


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Watch more than 25,000 stuffed animals thrown onto ice at Hershey Bears game


That's awesome. 25,000 kids will have a new teddy. That's awesome.


----------



## cheezyridr

Steadfastly said:


> You're a Queen fan now? What happened to AC/DC? Did you pull the "plug" on them?


maybe she _blew up their video_, with some _tnt_. she could be _spellbound,_ and then she pulled a _live wire_. it's tricky dealing with _high voltage._ i suspect that ever since malcom died she feels like she was _kicked in the teeth_.she's managed to keep a _stiff upper lip_ though. with _a flick of the switch_, she can easily avoid_ rock and roll damnation_. she's tough, so eventually she'll be _back in business_. there's no _beatin around the bush_, _the girl's got rythym_.


----------



## Guest

_She Likes Rock n Roll_


----------



## keto

cheezyridr said:


> maybe she _blew up their video_, with some _tnt_. she could be _spellbound,_ and then she pulled a _live wire_. it's tricky dealing with _high voltage._ i suspect that ever since malcom died she feels like she was _kicked in the teeth_.she's managed to keep a _stiff upper lip_ though. with _a flick of the switch_, she can easily avoid_ rock and roll damnation_. she's tough, so eventually she'll be _back in business_. there's no _beatin around the bush_, _the girl's got rythym_.


That was great, _have a drink on me._


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> maybe she _blew up their video_, with some _tnt_. she could be _spellbound,_ and then she pulled a _live wire_. it's tricky dealing with _high voltage._ i suspect that ever since malcom died she feels like she was _kicked in the teeth_.she's managed to keep a _stiff upper lip_ though. with _a flick of the switch_, she can easily avoid_ rock and roll damnation_. she's tough, so eventually she'll be _back in business_. there's no _beatin around the bush_, _the girl's got rythym_.


Roll another one, just like the other one...............


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

And we thought the Grey Cup was snowy!

LeSean McCoy leads Bills past Colts in winter wonderland


----------



## zontar

*PPC108*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Snowing big time here! 

I am looking forward to shovelling the snow tonight.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Snowing big time here!
> 
> I am looking forward to shovelling the snow tonight.


We had 9" of fairly wet snow last night. First storm of the year. Ski resorts are starting to open around here. Yay!!!!!


----------



## bzrkrage

Which one?


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Guest

Both.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>





laristotle said:


>


that's not a hearse. it's a flower car.


----------



## Steadfastly

BSTheTech said:


> View attachment 149625


That's silly. There's room for at least one more pickup and lots more switches.


----------



## Lola

Glorious. Hallelujah.

Snow!! Enough to get out the shovels.

Yes pls, a 3rd piece of cheesecake you say?

That's such a perk. The more I shovel the more I get to eat without gaining any weight!

Such a great full body workout, peace and quiet, listening to the quietude. Pristine unadulterated white fluffy snow. Yeah!!

Praise the lord.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> We had 9" of fairly wet snow last night. First storm of the year. Ski resorts are starting to open around here. Yay!!!!!


Do you cross country, slalom or downhill?

Skiing is a dangerous activity for me. I can't afford another concussion. I can't afford to put myself at risk.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Do you cross country, slalom or downhill?
> 
> Skiing is a dangerous activity for me. I can't afford another concussion. I can't afford to put myself at risk.


Downhill. It's only dangerous when you do stupid things beyond your ability. I stay away from trees, other siers and big mogul runs. I love speed but at my age, I am much more careful now. Since I work for myself, I don't want to take chances with my body.


----------



## JazzyT

Lola said:


> Glorious. Hallelujah.
> 
> Snow!! Enough to get out the shovels.
> 
> Yes pls, a 3rd piece of cheesecake you say?
> 
> That's such a perk. The more I shovel the more I get to eat without gaining any weight!
> 
> Such a great full body workout, peace and quiet, listening to the quietude. Pristine unadulterated white fluffy snow. Yeah!!
> 
> Praise the lord.


Be sure to come back and update this when you are still shoveling in March.


----------



## Lola

JazzyT said:


> Be sure to come back and update this when you are still shoveling in March.


You don't understand. 

Snow shovelling is one of my passions. I love it. Yes I am a bit weird but I don't care! 

My driveway is big enough for 10 cars. It takes me 3 hrs or more to shovel depending on the amount of snow.


----------



## JazzyT

Lola said:


> You don't understand.
> 
> Snow shovelling is one of my passions. I love it. Yes I am a bit weird but I don't care!
> 
> My driveway is big enough for 10 cars. It takes me 3 hrs or more to shovel depending on the amount of snow.


That sounds like my driveway, too. Luckily, I have teenage kids!

As for my evening free time -- I'm a dog walker, I guess that's my passion. The boy and I go all over.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Just discovered (thanks reddit) that _This is Spinal Tap!_ have a rating of 8 out of *11* on IMDB.
Nice one!

This Is Spinal Tap (1984) - IMDb


----------



## Guest

I recently acquired, but yet to watch the extended version (2 1/2 hrs).

The first introduction, that I know of, of Nigel Tufnel.


----------



## Guest

My driveway is about 2 km.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> You don't understand.
> 
> Snow shovelling is one of my passions. I love it. Yes I am a bit weird but I don't care!
> 
> My driveway is big enough for 10 cars. It takes me 3 hrs or more to shovel depending on the amount of snow.


My driveway is about the same size as yours. You would have been a lot longer than 3 hours shoveling out the 9" of snow we had. It was wet and heavy. It took about 45 minutes with my snowblower.. My Father-in-law's wife is similar. She likes shoveling too but being 66 now, I think she is using the little electric snowblower I gave them.


----------



## Lola

JazzyT said:


> That sounds like my driveway, too. Luckily, I have teenage kids!
> 
> As for my evening free time -- I'm a dog walker, I guess that's my passion. The boy and I go all over.


That's a beautiful thing. When I had my dogs I would go on hikes with them through a scenic valley called Rouge Hill valley system. It was amazing especially in the spring when the trilliums started to bloom.

What kind of dog do you have? Pictures pls!

I am a real dog lover. Big, small whatever. I love them all.


Steadfastly said:


> My driveway is about the same size as yours. You would have been a lot longer than 3 hours shoveling out the 9" of snow we had. It was wet and heavy. It too about 45 minutes with my snowblower.. My Father-in-law's wife is similar. She likes shoveling too but being 66 now, I think she is using the little electric snowblower I gave them.


The snow is light a fluffy and a breeze to shovel.


----------



## JazzyT

Lola said:


> What kind of dog do you have? Pictures pls!
> 
> I am a real dog lover. Big, small whatever. I love them all.


Harley is a puggle = pug + beagle. He's a rescue dog with missing teeth and a bum leg.










Is that picture showing?


----------



## greco

JazzyT said:


> Is that picture showing?


Yes! 
Harley looks great! 
Good on you for rescuing him.


----------



## davetcan

Picked this up yesterday. If you're a fan of early Stones this is a must have, awesome!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

JazzyT said:


> Harley is a puggle = pug + beagle. He's a rescue dog with missing teeth and a bum leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that picture showing?


He's adorable. Love the name! 

Harley has a wonderful home because of *you! 

You are an awesome person with a huge heart! *


----------



## cheezyridr

NO ONE can resist maximum doggie cuteness!!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

We have not had a dog since our golden retriever lost her fight with a train. She was a real delight with personality plus. 

When we moved back to NB and have a piece of property a dog would love, we thought about getting another one and decided it was too much work and responsibility with our schedule. However, our neighbour has two beautiful German Shepherds. The neighbours feed them and let them sleep over there and they come over to our place to play and get a few treats and go for walks in the woods behind our place. Perfect!


----------



## cheezyridr

once when i was sick, my poopily-doo laid with me 14 hrs, only getting out from under my blanket so she could wait for me outside of the bathroom.


----------



## Mooh

Happy 5th birthday, Otis.


----------



## cheezyridr

now that's a loveable mug right there. black labs are one of my favorites. i've had a few of them.


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> Happy 5th birthday, Otis.


Great pic of photogenic Otis!!


----------



## butterknucket

My cousin in Fort Mac adopted a Pitbull/Lab cross rescue dog last year. 

Every day on Facebook there's a new picture of his dog.


----------



## Mooh

cheezyridr said:


> now that's a loveable mug right there. black labs are one of my favorites. i've had a few of them.


I love Labs too. Mix anything with a Lab and you get a good dog. Otis is Lab and Golden Retriever. His mom was the golden. When we first saw him, he was 2 months old, kept in a barn with no heat, very little hay, very little food, feral cats everywhere, one sibling, and his mom was spent. He was SO happy to go home with us, no whimpering or making strange at all. He got the goofy of both his breeds (and it sometimes masks his intelligence), but that just means he's exceedingly playful, curious, and happy. He's a little unpredictable, but getting better all the time, but everything is a game for him so he's still capable of new things. He loves his "jobs" like reminding me to clean up after lunch (seriously, I have to put my food stuff away before he's happy), licking out bowls, telling me when the mail (or parcels) has arrived, helping with laundry and yardwork, and so on. He'll chase the frisbee, put it in my hand or on a table, and loves loud things like the vacuum and the lawnmower. 

We had another Lab cross that was half Corgi, and he was the dog of dogs until tumours took him down. 

I just can't imagine a life without dogs.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly

Mooh said:


> I love Labs too. *Mix anything with a Lab and you get a good dog*.
> 
> I just can't imagine a life without dogs.


I agree. They have a wonderful disposition. 

I have had one bad experience with a lab, though. He was old and at least partially blind and he went for my throat. Thankfully, he was chained and slow. I blocked his jump and back up where he couldn't reach me. I think his infirmities had got the better of him. Being a lab, I couldn't believe he went for me.


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

according to what i could find on google, a goat costs about $300 u.s.
that should buy a decent starter pack.


----------



## JazzyT

Lola said:


> He's adorable. Love the name!
> 
> Harley has a wonderful home because of *you!
> 
> You are an awesome person with a huge heart! *


I'm passing that on to my kids. They twisted my arm to get a dog.


----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> Happy 5th birthday, Otis.


He's a black beauty. Otis looks like a cuddle bunny. I could absolutely spoil him rotten.

I really miss having a dog. We babysat a beautiful Boxer named Oscar who passed away at 4 this morning from Lymphoma. My heart is broken. He was a really sweet dog with a really gentle nature! I loved him so much. I am so sad.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> My cousin in Fort Mac adopted a Pitbull/Lab cross rescue dog last year.
> 
> Every day on Facebook there's a new picture of his dog.


Pictures pls!


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Pictures pls!


He actually just deleted his facebook account for reasons I don't know, so no dice.


----------



## Lola

It's so hard losing your best (canine) friend!


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> He's a black beauty. Otis looks like a cuddle bunny. I could absolutely spoil him rotten.
> 
> I really miss having a dog. We babysat a beautiful Boxer named Oscar who passed away at 4 this morning from Lymphoma. My heart is broken. He was a really sweet dog with a really gentle nature! I loved him so much. I am so sad.


This morning? I'm very sorry. You must feel gutted this morning. I hate that feeling and I hope you can get some peace today.
Dogs know that they are loved, it's part of their default attitude of hopefulness, and with dogs you usually get what you give. When you're ready, please get involved with a dog again, as owner, walker, sitter, foster mom, anything. Dogs and us are good for each other.


----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> This morning? I'm very sorry. You must feel gutted this morning. I hate that feeling and I hope you can get some peace today.
> Dogs know that they are loved, it's part of their default attitude of hopefulness, and with dogs you usually get what you give. When you're ready, please get involved with a dog again, as owner, walker, sitter, foster mom, anything. Dogs and us are good for each other.


See Mooh, you totally get it. Some people say, "get over it, it was just a dog"! What a cynical bullshit attitude. Oscar was one of my best friends. He was always over the moon happy to come to aunties house. We would go out the day before his arrival and buy him his fav treats at Pet smart! The hubby and I would take him for long walks together! He was a wonderful boy on leash! Just so good and so obedient. Heeled beside me and walked perfectly at whatever pace you wanted to go at. I would give him massages as he would jump up on our bed for some cuddles. He was one of my best friends. I loved him and I miss him so much!


----------



## JazzyT

Sorry to hear about the passing of Oscar. It sounds like he was really loved. I want to come back to life as a dog!


----------



## capnjim

Well...this thread has gone to the dogs. Here's my wifes dog. He's dumber than a box of hockey pucks.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Sorry about Oscar too. I know what it's like. When our faithful friend Aggie left us, we were heart broken. My wife and I talked about it and I suggested we go a year without a dog because I was so heart broken I didn't think I could face another pet. The next week my wife found an 8 week old Shih-Poo for sale and we picked up Lil' Lee, and although she is only 11 pounds now at 3 years old (Aggie was 120 lb Shepherd/Malmute cross), her tiny presence fills the house with love and affection.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

an oldie but a goody. if you look, there are some very amusing details


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

Fainting goats. This is what happens to them when they see a picture of the Rolling Stones.


----------



## Lola

Has Christmas got you stressed?

My week in the making:

Youngest son in major car collision. Car a total right off. Hit a patch of black ice, lost control and rear ended someone. Hood of car crumbled, bent right up to the windshield( very small Honda sportscar). He managed to escape with his life and severe whiplash and shoulder injuries. Got a call from him while he was en route to hospital. Crazy with worry. Happened at 5 am on his way to work in Tottenham yesterday.

Cracked a molar yesterday. Root canal needed and a lot of pain meds. The root canal at 11:45 this morning. Anxious to say the least.

My best canine friend Oscar passed away ftom Lymphoma two nights ago. Just devastated. I loved him with all of my heart. Can't stop crying.

I want to crawl under a rock and never leave.


----------



## Guest

Oh man .. when it rains, it pours.
My thoughts are with you and your family.
Take care sis.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Has Christmas got you stressed?
> 
> My week in the making:
> 
> Youngest son in major car collision. Car a total right off. Hit a patch of black ice, lost control and rear ended someone. Hood of car crumbled, bent right up to the windshield( very small Honda sportscar). He managed to escape with his life and severe whiplash and shoulder injuries. Got a call from him while he was en route to hospital. Crazy with worry. Happened at 5 am on his way to work in Tottenham yesterday.
> 
> Cracked a molar yesterday. Root canal needed and a lot of pain meds. The root canal at 11:45 this morning. Anxious to say the least.
> 
> My best canine friend Oscar passed away ftom Lymphoma two nights ago. Just devastated. I loved him with all of my heart. Can't stop crying.
> 
> I want to crawl under a rock and never leave.


Hey, there Lola. So sorry to hear of your troubles but glad your son was not seriously hurt. He'll be sore for awhile but it won't be long before he's as good as new. And I hope the root canal goes well. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Guest




----------



## capnjim

Hang in there Lola. It can only get better. Enjoy the holidays and hug your son as much as possible. (As much as he will tolerate)
Here's a funny pic to cheer you up.


----------



## Lola

capnjim said:


> Hang in there Lola. It can only get better. Enjoy the holidays and hug your son as much as possible. (As much as he will tolerate)
> Here's a funny pic to cheer you up.
> 
> View attachment 150489


Thank you so much for your well wishes. You have no idea how much I need to hear that people care. My son is resting in bed. He dislocated his shoulder and suffered severe bruising on the front of his left shoulder from the seat belt. His airbag never went off. It should have. I just got called into work, supposed to be my day off. Got to sort out some problems. That should keep my mind occupied for awhile. Thanks kindly for your support. I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

Air bags don't seem to go off as much as they used to which might be a good thing. I deal with a lot of wrecked cars and I've come to the conclusion that I'd rather not have the front air bag go off unless it's absolutely the last option to minimize physical damage. Side impact air bags I'm OK with bcs I've seen a lot of accidents where people have busted their skulls against the side window in t-bone collisions. The Ontario government has structured the law to help insurance companies avoid paying anything other than the absolute minimum for treatment so you will likely have to obtain competent representation to get adequate treatment through the accident benefits regime. Accidents benefit disputes, up until a couple of years ago, were dealt with by a specialized tribunal which had developed a body of decisions over a period of 30 years. That was recently dumped and all the accumulated jurisprudence went with it. AB disputes are now dealt with by the Licensing and Appeal Tribunal - those are the same dumb crackers that issue a fishing license. The present LAT process is a circus and they are falling way behind in processing cases. I only mention this because I'm surprised that people aren't fighting in the streets about the fact that they are being messed over by the government and the insurance companies and being told vote for us and your insurance rates will drop by $5.00 a year. But on the other hand, I just own a wrecking yard and play guitar so feel free to ignore the foregoing ... lol


----------



## Guest

I wish that I knew about your scrap yard before selling my caprice.
It was turned into a derby car.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> I wish that I knew about your scrap yard before selling my caprice.
> It was turned into a derby car.


There's no finer way for a vehicle to end it's life than as a derby car ... lol


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Has Christmas got you stressed?
> 
> My week in the making:
> 
> Youngest son in major car collision. Car a total right off. Hit a patch of black ice, lost control and rear ended someone. Hood of car crumbled, bent right up to the windshield( very small Honda sportscar). He managed to escape with his life and severe whiplash and shoulder injuries. Got a call from him while he was en route to hospital. Crazy with worry. Happened at 5 am on his way to work in Tottenham yesterday.
> 
> Cracked a molar yesterday. Root canal needed and a lot of pain meds. The root canal at 11:45 this morning. Anxious to say the least.
> 
> My best canine friend Oscar passed away ftom Lymphoma two nights ago. Just devastated. I loved him with all of my heart. Can't stop crying.
> 
> I want to crawl under a rock and never leave.


i only got to meet him once, but he seemed really nice. he is young, and definitely in top physical shape. he'll be right as rain in no time at all, i'm sure of it. 

sorry to hear about your root canal. hopefully, your dentist isn't steve martin


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> There's no finer way for a vehicle to end it's life than as a derby car ... lol


I agree, especially with real bumpers, however,
it only started to develop acne when I sold it.


----------



## LanceT

Or this guy.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> I agree, especially with real bumpers, however,
> it only started to develop acne when I sold it.
> 
> View attachment 150633


I had one of those in that color don't remember what year but it was a bit tail happy.

Had a 74 Caprice Wagon which was an awesome rig; drove it for years and it was rusted to crap had to get in on the passenger side because the driver's door was fucked but that car was rock solid at 80-90 mph in a torrential downpour on the 401 ... lol


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i only got to meet him once, but he seemed really nice. he is young, and definitely in top physical shape. he'll be right as rain in no time at all, i'm sure of it.
> 
> sorry to hear about your root canal. hopefully, your dentist isn't steve martin


This is hysterical if you like Tim Conway and Harvey Korman


----------



## Steadfastly

Some animal pics for y'all to enjoy.











Lola said:


> This is hysterical if you like Tim Conway and Harvey Korman


You beat me to it. Cheezy's post reminded me of this one. I hope you got a smile from them both.


----------



## Guest

Make load in/out easier.


----------



## zontar

And it would look quite cool as well...


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Make load in/out easier.


They would look adorable in my Barbie Dream House. I still have one from my childhood when I was but 5 years old. Should of kept the original Barbies my mom bought me too. Could of probably bought another Parker and the Gibson Goddess I want probably. I should see how much these Barbies are worth. 1970/72 era dolls, gotta be worth something.

Excellent picture my friend. Gave me some dandy ideas.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> They would look adorable in my Barbie Dream House. I still have one from my childhood when I was but 5 years old. Should of kept the original Barbies my mom bought me too. Could of probably bought another Parker and the Gibson Goddess I want probably. I should see how much these Barbies are worth. 1970/72 era dolls, gotta be worth something.
> 
> Excellent picture my friend. Gave me some dandy ideas.










As far as I know my sister still has her first Barbie doll. Complete.


----------



## Electraglide

An early Xmas present. My oldest girlfriend is no longer my girlfriend. Down to two for the moment.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> As far as I know my sister still has her first Barbie doll. Complete.


You didn't tear it apart as a kid?


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> You didn't tear it apart as a kid?


Nope.....back then you respected other peoples property. Dad made sure of that. And I got the Cooey set that year. Bolt action 22, tube mag under the barrel and a shortened break-open 410. 1959 was a good year. Dad rebuilt a 1942 Army Triumph messenger bike that my brothers and I shared when Dad wasn't around.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## LexxM3

Does this describe anyone we know?










I like that these come both in creamback and gold.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

We watched the Wolverine film "Logan" last night (good flick, BTW, and delightful reimagining of the superhero genre, though clearly not for the squeamish). And while I watched it, I thought "Either henchmen need to get themselves a union, or if they already have one, it is THE worst union in the world".

One would think that there would be, at the very least, mandatory training in:
a) how to aim one's weapon;
b) how to stay appropriately protected behind obstacles;
c) approaching the foe in teams/groups of sufficient size, rather than one at a time;
d) one's right to refuse tasks which are deemed unnecessarily dangerous;
e) how to bring instances that contravene the collective agreement to the attention of the proper authorities.

For the life of me, I can't figure out how villains manage to be able to recruit so damn many of them, in spite of what is clearly lousy working conditions. I mean, have you EVER seen a henchman eat a decent meal, get a bathroom or smoking break, or even a lousy compliment from management?


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> .. have you EVER seen a henchman eat a decent meal, get a bathroom or smoking break, or even a lousy compliment from management?


----------



## keto

mhammer said:


> .......... I mean, have you EVER seen a henchman eat a decent meal, get a bathroom or smoking break, or even a lousy compliment from management?


Isn't it 'movie mandatory' that a henchman having a smoke is a sitting duck target for the good guy(s)?

The suspension of disbelief with respect to ammo capacity, and shooting prowess, never fails to amuse me.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> We watched the Wolverine film "Logan" last night (good flick, BTW, and delightful reimagining of the superhero genre, though clearly not for the squeamish). And while I watched it, I thought "Either henchmen need to get themselves a union, or if they already have one, it is THE worst union in the world".
> 
> One would think that there would be, at the very least, mandatory training in:
> a) how to aim one's weapon;
> b) how to stay appropriately protected behind obstacles;
> c) approaching the foe in teams/groups of sufficient size, rather than one at a time;
> d) one's right to refuse tasks which are deemed unnecessarily dangerous;
> e) how to bring instances that contravene the collective agreement to the attention of the proper authorities.
> 
> For the life of me, I can't figure out how villains manage to be able to recruit so damn many of them, in spite of what is clearly lousy working conditions. I mean, have you EVER seen a henchman eat a decent meal, get a bathroom or smoking break, or even a lousy compliment from management?


they aren't subject to osha/whmis or the labor board. they dont report to the ontario college of trades. they are a non compulsory trade. there's no C of Q for henchmen, so they often attract incompetents and fly-by-nighters. hahahahaha


----------



## mhammer

I'm trying to imagine their display booth and recruiters at the job fair. That's gotta be one tough row to hoe.


----------



## cheezyridr

i got a good chuckle from that mr hammer, thanx


----------



## Robert1950

More of an oxymoron than military intelligence...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

I was waiting to hear an announcer quietly say "The jury appears to have reached a verdict. They are entering the court now, and we'll learn the result of the trial any moment now."


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> they aren't subject to osha/whmis or the labor board. they dont report to the ontario college of trades. they are a non compulsory trade. there's no C of Q for henchmen, so they often attract incompetents and fly-by-nighters. hahahahaha


Not as bad as a prospect tho.


----------



## Guest

I emailed Roland for a set of stickers for my GA-FC footboard that's mislabeled for my Katana.
Here's what they sent and the package it came in.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> I emailed Roland for a set of stickers for my GA-FC footboard that's mislabeled for my Katana.
> Here's what they sent and the package it came in.
> 
> View attachment 151417


I know someone who ordered a mechanical pencil & it came in a bigger box that that


----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

none of her clothing is actually vintage


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> none of her clothing is actually vintage


I'm sure she isn't either.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Does it matter?


----------



## LanceT

All original, 1965 Chevy II. 29,000 miles, no rust, no dents. Found in a parkade in Abbotsford.


----------



## mhammer

zontar said:


> I'm sure she isn't either.


I don't know. By Kijiji standards, isn't _anything_ made before 2000 vintage?


----------



## cheezyridr

i think my boss is annoyed with me. at the end of the day, he said "did you work on a school job doing louvers this summer?" and i said yeah, i looked after it for a week while my partner was on vacation. he says, "they called for you to come back and do the final. i put the kaibosh on that. " i said that the job was 3 blocks from my house. and then began to say that i go where i'm sent. he interrupted me twice to say "it's nice to be wanted, isn't it?" and then finished it with "just say yes". there was a time when shit like that would make me mad. the job i'm on now is 70+ miles from my house. the job that called for me is for about a week, and it's so close i don't even need to use my car. but right now, just don't feel like being pissed off at yet another asshole who enjoys being an asshole. i just don't feel like spending the energy. on the plus side, i have alot of new to me music to check out, and 2 hours a day to do it. right now i'm diggin these 2 bands.


----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> I don't know. By Kijiji standards, isn't _anything_ made before 2000 vintage?


Pretty much


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LanceT




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

A few years ago an owl would occasionally stop for a rest in my back yard. 

The crows were not too happy about it.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> A few years ago an owl would occasionally stop for a rest in my back yard.
> 
> The crows were not too happy about it.



i really like owls, but love crows. if owls were as smart as crows are, we might be in trouble.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> i really like owls, but love crows. if owls were as smart as crows are, we might be in trouble.


Maybe they are as smart as crows but don't show it?


----------



## sorbz62

A random pic of me jamming in Bangui, Central African Republic!!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> i really like owls, but love crows. if owls were as smart as crows are, we might be in trouble.


My niece prepares (yes, prepares, not just feeds) breakfast for "her" crows. They come to her calls in the morning and if she's late they call and let here know they are waiting.


----------



## butterknucket

I've been in the other room changing strings on a guitar and watching Rudolph.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Found some weird guy in the paper today . But I like his amp lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

Steadfastly said:


> My niece prepares (yes, prepares, not just feeds) breakfast for "her" crows. They come to her calls in the morning and if she's late they call and let here know they are waiting.


i bet if you ask her about it, she'll tell you that they occasionally bring her things. shiny or colorful bits they procure from here and there. i have known several people who were friendly with crows that spoke of them bringing gifts or payment for being fed and looked after.


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


>


i love that entire album, and listen to it about once a month.


----------



## SaucyJack

I need more tea....


----------



## Bubb

butterknucket said:


>


hahaha, I haven't seen that clip in a long time.
I saw it when it originally aired.


----------



## Bubb

cheezyridr said:


> i really like owls, but love crows. if owls were as smart as crows are, we might be in trouble.





Steadfastly said:


> My niece prepares (yes, prepares, not just feeds) breakfast for "her" crows. They come to her calls in the morning and if she's late they call and let here know they are waiting.


Yeah, crows are smart alright.
A couple of years ago,in the fall,we had a boom in the mouse population.
I have traps outside and was getting one or two a night for 2-3 weeks.I'd toss the morning's catch over the fence into the pasture.
I noticed that the previous days catch were gone.
About 3-4 days into this I saw a crow sitting at the top of large tree,he waited for me to deposit the carcass and leave,
5 minutes later everything was all cleaned up again.He was in that tree daily waiting for a snack.
I kinda felt bad when the mice stopped showing up.

A few years before that,at my other house,I was sitting on my back deck and heard some noise up in the eavestrough and something fell down on my head.
I looked up and saw a crow with a stick ,digging through the leaf litter.
He'd dig for a while,put the stick down and eat what he stirred up(bugs I assumed),and then pick up the stick and dig some more.
They use tools.


----------



## Bubb

Another bird story,not a crow ,a raven .

Went out walking with the dog one day a couple of months ago or so.
Saw a raven in the distance,not a rare thing ,we seem to have a few resident birds and see them quite regularly on the wing.
A bit different this time,instead of just passing by,he turned towards us and settled in a little tree that was in the direction that we were heading.
The dog was ahead of me and as he passed the tree,the raven swooped down and did a close flyby of the dog,croaking and rattling like they do,and went ahead up to a different tree.
As I got up to that tree,he swooped down,and did they same thing over me,not in a threatening or defensive manor,but more of a "hey how are ya" kinda deal.
He flew ahead,passed the dog and settled in another tree,and as we approached it he did the "swoop and advance" thing again.
By the time I got up to that next tree,I was at the end of the field at a gate.
As I was unlatching the gate to pass through he was calling and talking and as we passed through he said his good-bys and left.

It was a really neat experience.

When we returned from our walk,I turned on the computer only to see the news of Tom Petty's passing.(big fan here).
The Raven,in Native American symbolism ,is sometimes referred to as a messenger.

Makes me wonder if he was telling me something.


----------



## LanceT

We had a crow in our neighbourhood who took to mimicking our Siamese cat's meow. Every time the cat went outside you'd hear the crow meowing at him.

Pretty sure the offspring of that same crow took to mimicking it's parent as I've occasionally heard over time the odd "meowing crow".

The original crow would be over 20 years old by now and I don't know if they live that long.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Crows are probably smarter than most people think.


----------



## Hamstrung

So THAT'S how it's done!


----------



## High/Deaf

sorbz62 said:


> A random pic of me jamming in Bangui, Central African Republic!!
> 
> View attachment 151865


Great pic.

Looks like the 'waitress' over your shoulder is either waiting for you to finish your beer, or drop it. 

And --------- that shirt is 'money', baby!!!!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

When you're the bass player and nobody's paying attention to you.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153999117214237


----------



## Guest




----------



## greco

This specific method is only recommended for 5 string guitars. 
Just so you know, the most skinny string breaks too easily when you do it this way









@Hamstrung Thanks for my laugh for the day!


----------



## Lola

So I decided I wanted to participate in this event which is held in Italy but the guitar player waiting list is currently 1300 ppl according to their website! I think I will be dead by then. 

This would be so cool to be a part of.


----------



## Wardo

You know you are on your own in this life when the bass player and the drummer in your band are both back inside because they breached their parole conditions the your lead player didn't qualify for the work release program.


----------



## Lola

Just bought a membership to a gym. Don't know how I am going to fit this into my schedule but I don't have a choice! I need to be strong(for me personally) as well as healthy.

If you don't use it, you lose it.

Weights, Stair Master and recumbent bike. I will probably do a light weight split body building program for myself. Back and biceps, chest and shoulders then legs. Got to add some stretching and flexibility exercises in as well.

I have a mission ahead of me!


----------



## zontar

How the Jaguar Became Fender’s New Model for 1962


----------



## Lola

Love the snow! Lots of it.


----------



## High/Deaf

Wardo said:


> You know you are on your own in this life when the bass player and the drummer in your band are both back inside because they breached their parole conditions the your lead player didn't qualify for the work release program.


Look at the bright side of things: you're only a band robbery away from puttin' the band back together.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Just bought a membership to a gym. Don't know how I am going to fit this into my schedule but I don't have a choice! I need to be strong(for me personally) as well as healthy.
> 
> If you don't use it, you lose it.
> 
> Weights, Stair Master and recumbent bike. I will probably do a light weight split body building program for myself. Back and biceps, chest and shoulders then legs. Got to add some stretching and flexibility exercises in as well.
> 
> I have a mission ahead of me!


well, on the plus side, you have the most personal of personal trainers at your beck and call. and you sure don't have to worry about his credentials


----------



## jb welder

High/Deaf said:


> Look at the bright side of things: you're only a band robbery away from puttin' the band back together.


Yah, I think they're probably looking at Wardo as being the holdout.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> well, on the plus side, you have the most personal of personal trainers at your beck and call. and you sure don't have to worry about his credentials


I was a personal trainer for 15 years. I introduced him to bodybuilding when he was a youngster.


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket

And then it started raining frogs.


----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


> And then it started raining frogs.


This can actually happen. What happens is a tornado can pick up tadpole eggs and keep it aloft in a storm for enough time that the tadpoles start turning into frogs. They wouldn't be large like in the movie or not even quite fully formed or in crazy numbers but it has been know to happen. I believe it has also happened with fish by the same method.


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> This can actually happen. What happens is a tornado can pick up tadpole eggs and keep it aloft in a storm for enough time that the tadpoles start turning into frogs. They wouldn't be large like in the movie or not even quite fully formed or in crazy numbers but it has been know to happen. I believe it has also happened with fish by the same method.


..another Festivus miracle!


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> This can actually happen. What happens is a tornado can pick up tadpole eggs and keep it aloft in a storm for enough time that the tadpoles start turning into frogs. They wouldn't be large like in the movie or not even quite fully formed or in crazy numbers but it has been know to happen. I believe it has also happened with fish by the same method.


Fake weather.


----------



## cheezyridr

now for the feats of strength!!!


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> now for the feats of strength!!!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Let's not forget...the airing of grievances.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## capnjim

Welcome to my world.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly

capnjim said:


> Welcome to my world.
> 
> View attachment 152657


That's funny, Jim.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I like huskies and I like tocos . So this is perfect 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

What a day! Severe migraine. This sucks!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> What a day! Severe migraine. This sucks!


I hope you get some relief and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> What a day! Severe migraine. This sucks!


How do you even type with one of those? I've only had one in my life. It went on for several days (on my honeymoon). I didn't even want to talk to anyone, no light, no food, etc., etc). Just getting up to use the bathroom was a killer.


----------



## rollingdam




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> How do you even type with one of those? I've only had one in my life. It went on for several days (on my honeymoon). I didn't even want to talk to anyone, no light, no food, etc., etc). Just getting up to use the bathroom was a killer.


I am laying down in the dark but need something else to focus on. My screen is in nighttime mode. I am watching vids on YouTube.


----------



## Steadfastly

A safe and scary deterrent.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> now for the feats of strength!!!


No the strength of feet.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1617854608249330


----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## zontar

Well I didn't know you were called Dennis.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


Love this.


----------



## zontar

Did you ever travel to Miami Beach by tunneling?


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Did you ever travel to Miami Beach by tunneling?


I thought we were going to Albekirrkey


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## BSTheTech

Ignore the above photo, it's a bunch a famous Brit guitarists struggling without tab.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> I thought we were going to Albekirrkey


That's where you took the wrong turn...


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

zontar said:


>


Just beautiful to listen to, the song and the guitar. What a match made in heaven.


----------



## mhammer

Yesterday, we went to the newly re-opened Museum of Science and Technology. One of the highlights for me was seeing an original Amphicar in the flesh. For those too young to have seen the magical TV ads in the early 60's, these things were cooler than the Johnny Seven One-Man Army. The one in the museum is identical to the one in this video. The propeller can be found under the trunk.


----------



## JBFairthorne

There's a guy in town here that has one of those. Every time there's some big event down at the waterfront (in warmer weather) he's out there giving people rides (presumably for a fee although I've never asked). They're really cool but...they always seem to be a little like they're going to tip over and sink if the weight inside isn't balanced right.


----------



## mhammer

Bought myself a new pair of overalls at the TSC store last week. They have a long bib-to-crotch zipper down the front, with a pull at each end. Convenient, but I have to say it feels weird pulling your zipper _down_ after you pee. It just seems....wrong.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> I have to say it feels weird pulling your zipper _down_ after you pee.


There's a lot of guys out there who probably went through that when they're really drunk.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> There's a lot of guys out there who probably went through that when they're really drunk.


One situation where the old saying "Better late than never" has an extremely limited application, if any.


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

Two cute recent music-related items from the Beaverton.

Bruce Cockburn makes good on promise to obtain rocket launcher, kills son-of-a-bitch

Bryan Adams releases remastered version of "Summer of '69" where he giggles every time he says “69”


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Did this one before, butt ....


----------



## jb welder

mhammer said:


> cute recent music-related items from the Beaverton.
> 
> Bruce Cockburn makes good on promise to obtain rocket launcher, kills son-of-a-bitch


I always wanted to hear that Cockburn number to the tune of Barenaked Ladies "If I had a Million Dollars". 
'If I had a rocket launcher' (if I had a rocket launcher)
'Some son-of-a-bitch would die' (some son-of-a-bitch would surely die)


----------



## BSTheTech

jb welder said:


> I always wanted to hear that Cockburn number to the tune of Barenaked Ladies "If I had a Million Dollars".
> 'If I had a rocket launcher' (if I had a rocket launcher)
> 'Some son-of-a-bitch would die' (some son-of-a-bitch would surely die)


But not a real green launcher (that's cruel).


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

And this isn't my nose. This is a false one.


----------



## Adcandour

Our Gus has got a taste for Penny's soother. She's not impressed, and neither am I (she's my baby); but, damn he's cute.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


My Father-in-law the organ player and his wife, the piano teacher and player would love this.


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> My Father-in-law the organ player and his wife, the piano teacher and player would love this.


Surprise them when they go on vacation for a week.


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


>


Hope they got a deal on masking tape.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> Surprise them when they go on vacation for a week.


They live in Dundas, ON and I'm in NB. Good idea, though.


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> They live in Dundas, ON and I'm in NB. Good idea, though.


Ship them a DIY kit?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


i dont think that's a real banana


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

thanks a lot bk. 
up to that last one, I was enjoying the ladies you posted.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> thanks a lot bk.
> up to that last one, I was enjoying the ladies you posted.


You're quite welcome!

If it's any consolation, I was looking for some more tasteful lady pics to post, and that somehow ended up in the Google search. 

Blame Google.


----------



## cheezyridr

i dunno who that woman is in post # 6363, but her face is absolutely gorgeous. the cleavage is nice too


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Jim DaddyO

I seriously believe that I have burned more gas in the snowblower this last month than I have in the car.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

OMG someone is on my back deck!


----------



## Guest

call the cops?


----------



## Guest

Give them a piece of your mind.


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> OMG someone is on my back deck!


You ok? Call the cops.


----------



## Guest

Drama.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage

Player99 said:


> Drama.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> OMG someone is on my back deck!





laristotle said:


> call the cops?





bzrkrage said:


> You ok? Call the cops.


no no, better post on a guitar forum, far more potential for attention


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> no no, better post on a guitar forum, far more potential for attention


Yeah, I must admit, my response 3 1/2hrs later is a bit foolish.


----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> You ok? Call the cops.


Everything is ok. It was my neighbor leaving bags of salt on the back deck before he went to work! It would of been nice if someone had of told me.

I was ready to call 911. I woke my son up instead and told him there was someone on the deck and he went outside only to find the neighbor leaving bags of salt.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy

bzrkrage said:


> Yeah, I must admit, my response 3 1/2hrs later is a bit foolish.


I was mostly commenting on @Lola post, calling for help in a random thread filled with black and white cleavage shots for the last few pages seems odd and probably not very conducive to receiving help. Its a good thing it was just the neighbour and she mostly overreacted as per usual. Had this been an actual emergency I would probably suggest calling the proper authorities who are trained to help rather than post pictures of beautiful large breasts.


----------



## LanceT

vadsy said:


> calling for help in a random thread


Yeah, way more appropriate on Facebook.


----------



## vadsy

LanceT said:


> Yeah, way more appropriate on Facebook.


I forgot to throw that in my post, thanks


----------



## LanceT

vadsy said:


> I forgot to throw that in my post, thanks


Can't have things getting dull.


----------



## vadsy

LanceT said:


> Can't have things getting dull.


excellent point, its what keeps me coming back


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

bzrkrage said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I had a thing for Hope Sandoval when I was a teenager.


----------



## bzrkrage

butterknucket said:


> I had a thing for Hope Sandoval when I was a teenager.


I have a thing for Hope Sandoval NOW!!!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Are you watching the World Cup juniors? 

Canada scores the first goal. What a goal!


----------



## jb welder

bzrkrage said:


>


What's a 'breadhead' ?


----------



## Lincoln

jb welder said:


> What's a 'breadhead' ?


someone who only thinks about money?


----------



## Wardo

Lincoln said:


> someone who only thinks about money?


That was my take on it.


----------



## Wardo

bzrkrage said:


> I have a thing for Hope Sandoval NOW!!!.


Never heard her. Quick drive by on some vids just now and not bad. Good creative on the visual and music ok too. Could be art if she really puts the boot in.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Adcandour




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## BSTheTech

laristotle said:


> call the cops?


Last time I had someone on my back deck it was the cops. %h(*&


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


So true. We may get upset at the police at times but there would be anarchy without them.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Scottone

butterknucket said:


>


Cool...brings back memories of my engineering days at Bell Canada. I didn't know that ESS was around since 1965. It was still in use when I started in 82, but was being replaced by the Nortel DMS switches.


----------



## geetaruke

Puff...puff...pass.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LanceT

I was taught about freedom of speech by my grandfather, who helped liberate the Netherlands in World War II. I once dared to try to tell him that it was wrong to use the word "cocksucker." He told me he didn't fight a war so that a bunch of cocksuckers could control his speech.


----------



## vadsy

LanceT said:


> I was taught about freedom of speech by my grandfather, who helped liberate the Netherlands in World War II. I once dared to try to tell him that it was wrong to use the word "cocksucker." He told me he didn't fight a war so that a bunch of cocksuckers could control his speech.


fuckin right!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

vadsy said:


> fuckin right!


That’s what I was gonna say.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=861676910697421


----------



## mhammer

This ad popped up on my screen. Not exactly fashion for P.E.T.A. members or vegans. Hoodies with a raw meat pattern printed on them.

Raw Meat Kangaroo Pocket Hoodie


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, another ad that pops up is Metal Head Dating Service or whatever; I think some of y'all should try it let us know how it goes ... lol


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Wardo said:


> Yeah, another ad that pops up is Metal Head Dating Service or whatever; I think some of y'all should try it let us know how it goes ... lol


ooohh... that sounds interesting! a metal chick is TOTALLY what i need!


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


see? perfect example right there. that's what being a hot woman is all about. dark eye make up, and inter-dimensional awareness. and nipples.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


she needs a ride to burning man


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

i totally called it


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> i totally called it


Admit it, you've been looking up Burning Man pics for a while now.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

At least she's playing guitar. 

That action looks pretty high too.


----------



## Lola

So it’s another Saturday night just chillin’. 

I came across this great animal video. I swear it will make you feel warm and fuzzy! I am not saying a word.


----------



## BSTheTech

butterknucket said:


> At least she's playing guitar.
> 
> That action looks pretty high too.



She normally plays slide.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


>


Zev or Xev, I could never choose.


----------



## butterknucket

jb welder said:


> Zev or Xev, I could never choose.


I don't know who either of them are.


----------



## LexxM3

jb welder said:


> Zev or Xev, I could never choose.


Obviously Zev!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

Up, Up and Away.....................................


----------



## mhammer

Today's Beaverton chuckle.

Hawaiians report end-of-the-world sex not romantic, just frantic, terrifying


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> Up, Up and Away.....................................


That is insane. The driver admitted to using drugs before the crash. Ya think??!


----------



## butterknucket

He was high.

At least the car was....


----------



## Lola

My first workout of the new year. 

Time to reclaim some muscle mass. 

Just a lightweight split routine today. I need to be able to walk tomorrow and hold a coffee cup.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> That is insane. The driver admitted to using drugs before the crash. Ya think??!


I first saw it on BBC and it showed him hitting the center median causing him to go airborne. He was going very fast, obviously, to get that much liftoff.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

That KFC pic actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Steadfastly

These are funny but a good reminder of all of us at this time of year if we live in the northern climes.

Remember, if you lock up your front wheels, you won't be able to steer.


----------



## Lola

The roads are so dangerous! What doesn’t help is people not knowing how to drive safely in these conditions. I am so grateful to be in a full size crew cab in times like these. 

My youngest son’s girlfriend lives in Sudbury. It took almost 7 hrs yesterday to get from Pickering to there. She said the 400 was slow and tedious. It normally takes her 4 hrs or there abouts.


----------



## LanceT

Steadfastly said:


> Remember, if you lock up your front wheels, you won't be able to steer.


I'd guess most passenger vehicles on the road now have as a minimum front ABS braking so locking up the front wheels is less of a factor.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> The roads are so dangerous! What doesn’t help is people not knowing how to drive safely in these conditions. I am so grateful to be in a full size crew cab in times like these.
> 
> My youngest son’s girlfriend lives in Sudbury. It took almost 7 hrs yesterday to get from Pickering to there. She said the 400 was slow and tedious. It normally takes her 4 hrs or there abouts.


That 400 is the slowest route when it's busy. Many years ago me and a work buddy went fishing up north on a long weekend. It was way past 10:00pm and it was still bumper to bumper, stop and go. 

In the winter, the winds usually blow across it from west to east or nw to se which causes visibility problems even when there is little snow.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> The roads are so dangerous! What doesn’t help is people not knowing how to drive safely in these conditions. I am so grateful to be in a full size crew cab in times like these.
> 
> My youngest son’s girlfriend lives in Sudbury. It took almost 7 hrs yesterday to get from Pickering to there. She said the 400 was slow and tedious. It normally takes her 4 hrs or there abouts.


I grew up near Sudbury. Never needed a 4x4. I have also found that the worst thing in the snow is an unloaded pick up. Now I am in south-western Ontario the vehicles I see the most in the ditch are 4X4 trucks. Yeah, they may take off great, but all that weight wants to keep going when you put the brakes on or want to turn and it's slippery (Newtonion physics....a body in motion......). Fat tires make them even worse.

Of course, the most dangerous part of a vehicle is the nut that holds the steering wheel, so YMMV.


----------



## LanceT

Jim DaddyO said:


> Never needed a 4x4.


My dad never had one in all the years of his hunting and traipsing the backcountry.

I was with him one time in December I think when we came across a guy in his 4x4 stuck in the snow filled ditch.
My dad stopped and asked the guy if he wanted to get pulled out, he retorts back that "You don't have a 4x4". My dad just said to him that he never said he did and would he like to get pulled out or not.
The guy grudgingly said yes so we hooked him up and yarded him out. He never said a word, not a thank you or an eff you, nothing.


----------



## Lola

I just feel a lot safer in a big truck.We needed one to ferry everyone, everything up to the cottage and we still have it. A very reliable truck because it has been well taken care of with all the service maintenance! It’s a diesel and bearing the 1/2 million k on it! I am definitely a truck/big rig person.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Adcandour

At some point in your life, you and your friends went outside to play for the last time...and nobody knew it.

- someone else

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> At some point in your life, you and your friends went outside to play for the last time...and nobody knew it.
> 
> - someone else
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket

Montrealer Creates Car Out Of Snow To Confuse The Police


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

My new favorite show. Just some gorgeous heavy rescue trucks. Steve’s towing just bought a brand new rotator truck. Enough to make my knees buckle! I would love to go on a heavy rescue with the rotator.


----------



## Lola

Parting words:

Remember, try to be kind to your fellow kind!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I would love to go on a heavy rescue with the rotator.


i'll bet you would...hahahahaha


----------



## Wardo

Open Mic at the Stouffville Legion tomorrow. I was thinking of taking The Reverend Wardo's Travlin Salvation Show on the road for this but I got flu.

Presently treating said malady with Brother Smirnoff's Holey Water so we'll see how it goes tomorrow morning ... lol


----------



## Guest

The 'Holey Water' may not cure you, but it'll get you to a point of not caring about your flu.
or keep company with Johnny Walker, and his brothers blackie and red.


----------



## butterknucket

Tonight might require some Guinness later.


----------



## Wardo

Guinness and vodka will take your mind off having the flu by creating something even worse - like an un-holey mess on the kitchen floor for the dog to lick up and then he's going to be drunk too ... lol


----------



## Wardo

If I show up tomorrow and they ask me to put a jimmy hat on the mic I'm gonna say "do I look like Tina Fuckin Turner to you" ?


----------



## butterknucket

Wardo said:


> Guinness and vodka will take your mind off having the flu by creating something even worse - like an un-holey mess on the kitchen floor for the dog to lick up and then he's going to be drunk too ... lol


Stick with one and don't overdo it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Ti-Ron




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> My new favorite show. Just some gorgeous heavy rescue trucks. Steve’s towing just bought a brand new rotator truck. Enough to make my knees buckle! I would love to go on a heavy rescue with the rotator.



Great! Now you have the wife and I hooked too. Just started the second season.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


>


I would like one of those Gibson strats. If they have the Gibson scale.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LexxM3

butterknucket said:


>


I listened to the whole thing. I was rooting for him, but someone cruelly just pulled the plug on his respirator around the 10h mark. Bastards.


----------



## LexxM3

Dup. You can say that again ...


----------



## Guitar101

LexxM3 said:


> I listened to the whole thing. I was rooting for him, but someone cruelly just pulled the plug on his respirator around the 10h mark. Bastards.


Where's the I'm


----------



## Guitar101

LexxM3 said:


> Dup. You can say that again ...


confused button?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

A friend sent this to me today. Enjoy!:

_Nine Important Facts to Remember as We Grow Older_

_#9 Death is the number 1 killer in the world._

_#8 Life is sexually transmitted._

_#7 Good health is merely the slowest possible rate at which one can die._

_#6 Men have 2 motivations: hunger and hanky panky, and they can't tell them apart._
_If you see a gleam in his eyes, make him a sandwich._

_#5 Give a person a fish and you feed them for a day. Teach a person to use the_
_Internet and they won't bother you for weeks, months, maybe years._

_#4 Health nuts are going to feel stupid someday, lying in the hospital, dying of_
_nothing._

_#3 All of us could take a lesson from the weather. It pays no attention to criticism._

_#2 In the 60's, people took LSD to make the world weird. Now the world is weird, and_
_people take Prozac to make it normal._

_#1 Life is like a jar of jalapeno peppers. What you do today may be a burning issue_
_tomorrow._

_Please share this wisdom with others while I go to the bathroom._


----------



## mhammer

And this one had me chuckling hard.

I'm not the fucking Science Guy, you fucks - The Beaverton


----------



## Guest




----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


>


I just noticed the reflection in the glasses. No shit kitty!


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

I hate colds that act like they are starting to go away but then come back again.

Just go away.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## johnnyshaka

zontar said:


> I hate colds that act like they are starting to go away but then come back again.
> 
> Just go away.


Dealing with one of those goddamn things as well...f'sakes!


----------



## Guest

johnnyshaka said:


> Dealing with one of those goddamn things as well...f'sakes!


I had one over Christmas. I ate oranges. Lots of them. That seemed to help.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Player99 said:


> I had one over Christmas. I ate oranges. Lots of them. That seemed to help.


That's good to hear...I've had two so far today!


----------



## mhammer

Today's Zits comic strip is for guitar players.

Zits Comic Strip for January 27, 2018 | Comics Kingdom


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=914917978684434


----------



## ed2000

I couldn't believe it last night - I had nailed the ultimate electric guitar blues tone that I'd been searching for. It was deliciously sweet and I complemented myself.
Then I woke up...true story!


----------



## zontar

I once had someone ask me if I needed to make the faces when I used a wah--yes, yes I do...


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> I once had someone ask me if I needed to make the faces when I used a wah--yes, yes I do...


i don't know anyone who doesn't make those faces 



ed2000 said:


> I couldn't believe it last night - I had nailed the ultimate electric guitar blues tone that I'd been searching for. It was deliciously sweet and I complemented myself.
> Then I woke up...true story!


hey, sometimes, you're just...ON. i love it when that happens. it's fun even when it's just a dream, too

i had a dream that hendrix taught me all of these really cool licks and chords and stuff. i woke up and immediately grabbed my guitar so i could be sure to remember them. i _knew_ i could play them.
but i couldn't "bring up" any spefic thing. then after further recalling of some of the dream, i noticed he had 9 fingers on his right hand... dam it!


----------



## mhammer

ed2000 said:


> I couldn't believe it last night - I had nailed the ultimate electric guitar blues tone that I'd been searching for. It was deliciously sweet and I complemented myself.
> Then I woke up...true story!


When you do nail it....for reals....and then eventually turn everything off, it can_ feel _like a dream. And be just as hard to recapture.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> i don't know anyone who doesn't make those faces


And it wasn't even my wah--I sue an autowah--I was trying out a pedal one...


----------



## mhammer

I always thought it was a matter of choosing your grandparents wisely, but this guy says otherwise. But he could be onto something.

Oldest man in Canada says the trick to a long life is to pick a good wife


----------



## mhammer

butterknucket said:


>


Man. Dentistry is way more dangerous than I thought.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> I always thought it was a matter of choosing your grandparents wisely, but this guy says otherwise. But he could be onto something.
> 
> Oldest man in Canada says the trick to a long life is to pick a good wife


yes, because attributing long life to healthy living and good genes certainly makes way less sense than arbitrarily giving all the credit for something a man has achieved, to a woman. 
i can totally see what you mean by he might be on something.


----------



## jb welder

cheezyridr said:


> yes, because attributing long life to healthy living and good genes certainly makes way less sense than arbitrarily giving all the credit for something a man has achieved, to a woman.
> i can totally see what you mean by he might be on something.


Stress is one of the most overlooked factors in regard to longevity. You know the expression 'what doesn't kill me makes me stronger'? Total BS. Should be 'that which doesn't kill me still shortens my lifespan'.
Those maps that show clusters of extra long lifespans in parts of Japan and the Mediterranean? Everybody focuses on the diet and doesn't pay as much attention to the stress-free lifestyle which is as big a factor.
P.S. cheezy, I don't think you'd have been as opposed if the wording had been something more like 'the key to a long life is to not pick the wrong woman'.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

I occasionally find myself standing in a parking lot for the same reason.


----------



## LanceT

Internet sez, men who are relatively happy in a relationship, tend to be healthier and live longer.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

One of the most amazing things I ever saw in my life was at an intersection on Sherbrooke Ave in Montreal, near McGill. Two women were crossing the street at the same time, in opposite directions, and both leading two dogs on leashes. In the one direction was a tall lanky blonde in her late 20's or early 30's, I figure, sashaying acorss the street. Long blonde hair and big fur coat. In front of her were two Afghan hounds of similar hair colour; also tall, long-haired and lanky. In the other direction was an elderly woman, short, pasty-faced, and constipated-looking. She wore a black cloth coat and a black pillbox hat. In front of her were two black Boston terriers onleashes. When the two women passed each other in the crosswalk, it was........music!


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

jb welder said:


> Stress is one of the most overlooked factors in regard to longevity. You know the expression 'what doesn't kill me makes me stronger'? Total BS. Should be 'that which doesn't kill me still shortens my lifespan'.
> Those maps that show clusters of extra long lifespans in parts of Japan and the Mediterranean? Everybody focuses on the diet and doesn't pay as much attention to the stress-free lifestyle which is as big a factor.
> P.S. cheezy, I don't think you'd have been as opposed if the wording had been something more like 'the key to a long life is to not pick the wrong woman'.


if you are saying that japanese lead a stress free life, i will tell you that you couldn't be more wrong. afaik, the highest suicide rate among males in the world. more japanese men of marriageable age die from suicide than any other cause. if that's not an indicator of stress, i could point to information on what life is like for a "salaryman", or their job market, the decline of marriage, dating, and their plummeting birth rate, and that's not even all of it. if the japanese actually are living longer, one thing i can guarantee that it is not, is a lack of stress. 

as for picking the right woman, you might as well go play the lottery. yeah, some people win, and for those that do, i bet it's wonderful. but the vast majority do not. the difference is, if you lose at the lottery, you're out a few dollars. but lose with a woman, and you lose gigantic chunks of your life, and your wealth. there are a fuck-ton of numbers, but only a few of those are winners. 
my personal experience? 
i love it when my sisters give me that same b.s. that i'll find "the right woman" _eventually_. yeah, cause i haven't sorted through enough of them by now, at my age? please.
that line tries to put the responsibility entirely on me, and let all the shitty women off the hook for being shitty. as if somehow i just wasn't diligent in the vetting process. bullshit.
one thing i can say for sure is, since becoming single again, my stress has been reduced hugely. i do what i want with my free time, answer to no one, and have piles and piles more money than i ever did in my entire life. no way in hell am i going to allow another woman to further fuck up my life. since i escaped my ex, i have turned away every woman who's expressed interest. there isn't anything i need a woman for anymore, and as long as i have hands, that includes sex.


----------



## Guest

The Palm sisters are quite the compliant pair of sluts, eh!?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LanceT

cheezyridr said:


> lose with a woman, and you lose gigantic chunks of your life, and your wealth.


Life sucks and then you die.

I missed the entire decade of the 90's being married to a wack job and raising two kids. I'll never entirely be free of her either what with birthdays and so forth.

I note too that once free of her I had more money and better quality of life & time with my kids.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> i don't know anyone who doesn't make those faces


I never make a wah face. I had a buddy who thought for sure he could hear my wah face over the phone but I just don't do it. I and I can use one really well.


----------



## mhammer

On an entirely different note, this one had me chuckling hard, and red-faced.

Local man completely ignorant of world events after running out of free monthly articles


----------



## Guest

Hmm, what if he missed this ..
Government urges people to stay out of the woods during yeti mating season


----------



## cheezyridr

> “But I can’t be expected to do something crazy, like pay for journalism.”


it should say instead “But I can’t be expected to do something crazy, like pay for what passes as journalism these days.”


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

I'm not up on what Madame Tussaud's is showcasing these days. Who are those supposed to be wax replicas of?


----------



## Guest




----------



## LanceT

laristotle said:


>



That scenario is backwards.


----------



## jb welder

mhammer said:


> I'm not up on what Madame Tussaud's is showcasing these days. Who are those supposed to be wax replicas of?


Katie Price










As you can see, wax replicas should turn out to be much more lifelike in the future.  (life imitating art? )


----------



## Guest

jb welder said:


> life imitating art?


Valeria Lukyanova, the Human Barbie Doll


----------



## Lola




----------



## mhammer

I love Electronik-Supersonik. It's like Borat joined ABBA.

But the whole thing kinda makes you wonder when someone says "Yeah, I used to be in a band".


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Did better than I would. I wouldn't make it.


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, there's some steampunk item from Wales had herself sliced and diced to look like an airbrush illustration but she still appears human compared to Barbie there.


----------



## Guest

Couldn't find anything on google.
This'll have to do.


----------



## Bubb




----------



## Bubb




----------



## zontar

What? Ridden on a horse?


----------



## High/Deaf

Bubb said:


>



Note to self: "Don't make crazy bets you may not win."


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

LanceT said:


> That scenario is backwards.


not by my experience it ain't. other than the shitting while i brush my tooth part of it. i would never allow that. but ken has no balls, so there ya go.


----------



## keto

You know the honeymoon is over
And romance a dying flower
When she comes in and takes a shit
While you are in the shower.


----------



## cheezyridr

this is how i hope it is


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I kind of like that...


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>



This reminds me of a story I heard once, where officials changed the campaign from "Dial Nine Eleven" to "Dial Nine One One" because some people couldn't find the Eleven button. 

Meanwhile, people have spent years looking for the 'Any' key on their computer.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bubb




----------



## zontar

the Delta Blues Museum


----------



## greco

zontar said:


> the Delta Blues Museum


I spent quite a few hours in that museum. Very interesting and well done, given that Clarksdale is such a small town. 

There is so much Blues related history to see in the surrounding area!


----------



## cheezyridr

canadians have a reputation for being polite. but i don't think they have achieved zen mastery of it yet, as demonstrated by this obachan from japan.










that just made me think of this, which i totally have to post because i said obachan


----------



## BSTheTech

laristotle said:


>


The rubber glove tells me this is about to be inserted in something other than an amp.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

greco said:


> I spent quite a few hours in that museum. Very interesting and well done, given that Clarksdale is such a small town.
> 
> There is so much Blues related history to see in the surrounding area!


I may need to plan a trip there one of these days...


----------



## Robert1950

Taiwan earthquake. Residential building


----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> Did better than I would. I wouldn't make it.


Try the Edgewalk at the CN tower! It’s 1,168 ft. Thrilling. Loved every minute of it. Living on the Edge. I was afraid of heights! The operative word being “was”.


----------



## zontar

Found them? In Mercia? The coconut's tropical!


----------



## High/Deaf

BSTheTech said:


> The rubber glove tells me this is about to be inserted in something other than an amp.


LOL 

Just cutting out 'the middle man' and jumping right to the expected end result.


----------



## Lola

.......a rabbi, a priest and an atheist


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1666019246769140


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Well, this is a temperate zone.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


 whoever that is, she's gorgeous


----------



## keto

I was wondering if it was young Pat Benatar


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> whoever that is, she's gorgeous


That is Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


> That is Scarlett Johansson.


From _Under the Skin. _I've yet to see that movie, sounds pretty bizarre.


----------



## butterknucket

jb welder said:


> From _Under the Skin. _I've yet to see that movie, sounds pretty bizarre.


I've never even heard of that movie. That was just a random picture I saw.


----------



## jb welder

Scarjo is no rando.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Bubb




----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


>


That is fake news. Dryers are actually conduits to alternate time lines and universes and such; that is where the socks go.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1602882819760648


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I've been playing this one recently


----------



## Guest




----------



## geetaruke




----------



## allthumbs56




----------



## zontar

*Vowwow,Kyoji Yamamoto*


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


>


Apparently his parents didn't teach him that you should eat with your mouth closed.


----------



## High/Deaf

Jim DaddyO said:


>



You sure that's just not a normal day with Spellchecker engaged?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I went to a dance the other night.

They played The Twist, I did the twist
They played The Jerk, I did the jerk
They played Come On Eileen, they threw me out.


----------



## Lola

Why are ppl so self absorbed?!

Just makes me want to yak!


----------



## Chitmo

I had a great poop this morning, very satisfying!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ship of fools

you know what " me I am sick of Doctors " sick &
*tired of them deciding they always know whats best for us*
decided it was time to get off all of these freaking meds they have loaded me up with which just seem to make me feel like crap you end up taking more meds to combat the ones you are already taking and it really piss's me when they think they know better then the patient
I think most reasonable people know their bodies and know when they are feeling pain or shortness of breath or when the ticker is not working like it should
most of us know that medicine is really only what say lets be generous 20% they know exactly what is going on with their customer ( thats what they refer to patients as out here ) and the rest is their best guess and when you get that Dr. who doesnt want to hear what you are saying well it just becomes a big muddy pool of fustration so they cant fix me but at least let me have some dignity as to how I am going to pass with all of this shite going on with me and not gored out of my head or when you Dr's make other things happen well thats my rant so I say let me go with a smile on my face instead of being angry fuckin shite
the Ship Of Fools


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Chitmo said:


> I had a great poop this morning, very satisfying!


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## allthumbs56




----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Chitmo

*WEDNESDAY + VALENTINES DAY = SUPER HUMP DAY *​


----------



## Guest

Chitmo said:


> *WEDNESDAY + VALENTINES DAY = SUPER HUMP DAY *​


----------



## High/Deaf

allthumbs56 said:


> View attachment 172233


That reminds me of that scene in The Jerk.


"All I need is a smoke. And a beer. And this dove. And ......... "


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Go inside.


----------



## allthumbs56

Back when Bill Gates was cool ..................................


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Hurry up.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


i LOVED this series, you just reminded me


----------



## LanceT

zontar said:


> Hurry up.


Self motivation?


----------



## zontar

This way.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=541379926242022


----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

Feeling strong today?


----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Bubb




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


i cant make the image visible


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


>





cheezyridr said:


> i cant make the image visible



I can...


----------



## brucew

It's cold out, I'm bored. Harsh language ahead:


http://imgur.com/x5IewgH




http://imgur.com/oeOSSy6




http://imgur.com/vJZrU2P




http://imgur.com/FpQIsqI




http://imgur.com/ddoX57q


----------



## brucew

http://imgur.com/1g979D4




http://imgur.com/QaTZ5Q9




http://imgur.com/9ts1roO


----------



## zontar

Yeah, this'll do.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Which one are you gonna have?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

Lemon Curry???


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

Ni !!!


----------



## mhammer

We were watching the last bit of the Peter Sellers film "Being There" last night. And as the credits rolled by, one of the names jumped out at me: Oteil Burbridge. What the hell is the bass player for the Allmans, Tedeschi-Trucks Band, and Aquarium Rescue Unit doing in a 1979 Peter Sellers movie, and how on earth could there be two people in the world with that same name?

Turns out, he _was_ in the film, playing a brief role as a street thug named Lolo. He would have been 15 at the time. There was also someone with my name (Mark Hammer) listed in the credits as one of the pallbearers, but it wasn't me. Though now I'm curious to know more about him. Mark Hammer - IMDb


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


*I WANT THAT RIGHT NOW!!!!*


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guitar101

Heard a song by Greta Van Fleet on the radio this morning that I liked. Googled her when I got home and got a little surprise.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## mhammer

My son sent me this today. A funny bit of screwing around. Don't worry, quite safe for work.

https://i.imgur.com/B9aUdmD.png


----------



## Steadfastly

mhammer said:


> My son sent me this today. A funny bit of screwing around. Don't worry, quite safe for work.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/B9aUdmD.png


That's a "screwy" post if I ever saw one.


----------



## cheezyridr

i doubt most of you will get it, but i like it


----------



## cheezyridr

i thought this was funny too


----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## Guest

_"Let's plant some catnip," she said. "It'll be fun," she said. And then the addicts moved in and the neighborhood's never been the same._


----------



## Mooh

That is all.


----------



## Steadfastly

| CBC News

*Fredericton's lonely phone booth*
*A shattered booth is a 'last dinosaur' of sorts, according to city officials*
By Shane Fowler, CBC News Posted: Feb 23, 2018 6:00 AM AT Last Updated: Feb 23, 2018 1:45 PM AT









It seems a single phone booth remains standing. The broken box sits near the top of Regent Street, with a phone that's missing its receiver. (Shane Fowler/CBC)


It appears Fredericton is down to its last phone booths.

The communications staple of yesteryear is all but extinct in the city, although a single broken booth remains near the top of Regent Street and there is a smattering of others around the city, including some that work.

But the Bell Aliant booth on Regent is almost poignant, standing with its doors pushed slightly open by invading snowbanks.

There are no footprints in that snow. 

"It's meaningful, I think. It stands there, and it reminds us. It's history."- Chasrles Wang
The receiver is ripped out, with bare wires blowing in the winter air that comes through the shattered windows.


----------



## mhammer

Well, Superman has to have _somewhere_ to change in the city.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Which one are you gonna have?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Having such an awesome night playing random stuff, improvising and sounding pretty confidant.

Haven’t had a night like this in a while. Where it all comes together.

Loving every minute of this. I love my Katana.


----------



## Lola

Grandma’s smoking weed for the very first time! It’s pretty funny how they react to smoking it!


----------



## zontar

I...


----------



## Wardo

zontar said:


> I...


... tried to catch my eye.
But I looked the other way.


----------



## zontar

No, that's mine.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

How far are the trees, Danny?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh

Otis says hi.


----------



## butterknucket

Hi Otis


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


>


Holy moly. With a fireplace like that, why would anyone even bother to look at the fire or even the damn candles?

Is that, like, the "doorway to hell" or something?


----------



## mhammer

Not really intended as a humour piece, nonetheless, it elicits a few chuckles: America Loves Curling — Until It Forgets About It For Four Years


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> View attachment 176441
> 
> 
> Otis says hi.


He’s just gorgeous! Look at those soulful eyes. I can see unconditional love written all over his face. What I wouldn’t give just to sit with him and pet him. Look at that face, will ya? He looks like a cuddle bunny.

My canine counterparts have such a marvellous way of healing whether you suffer from a physical or mental malady.


----------



## Wardo

mhammer said:


> Is that, like, the "doorway to hell" or something?


The Doors of Perception : Heaven and Hell; or, Too Much Acid and Too Much Money ... lol


----------



## Robert1950

Remember this site during the Bush years.

TRUMP® WHITE HOUSE | WHITEHOUSE.ORG |


----------



## zontar

Over... two hundred feet.


----------



## Steadfastly

*The Fruit Fly’s Aerobatic Ability*


Anyone who has tried to swat a fly knows how difficult the task can be. With lightning-fast reactions, these insects evade most attempts to catch them.

Scientists have discovered that one type of fly, the fruit fly, is able to make turns similar to those made by fighter jets, but in a fraction of a second. At birth, “they can fly like an ace,” says Professor Michael Dickinson. “It’s like putting a newborn baby in the cockpit of a fighter aircraft and it knowing what to do.”

Researchers filmed the flies’ aerobatics and found that they flap their wings 200 times per second. Yet, a single wingbeat is sufficient to reorient their bodies and begin an escape.

And what about response time? Researchers found that these flies can react to a threat 50 times faster than a human can blink. “The fly performs a very sophisticated calculation, in a very short amount of time, to determine where the danger lies and exactly how to bank for the best escape,” explains Dickinson.

Just _how _the fruit fly’s tiny brain can do this is an engineering mystery that researchers want to solve.


The fruit fly escapes danger by changing directions in just a fraction of a second


----------



## Lola




----------



## LanceT

Steadfastly said:


> Anyone who has tried to swat a fly knows how difficult the task can be.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Listen to these kids do a rendition of Highway Star. The singer is amazing. It starts at 5:27


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


>


Ugh. Ahhh. You can get herpes from those fucking monkeys.


----------



## BSTheTech

laristotle said:


>




That artist lives out here in BC. He did a retaining wall on one of our highways and did a guitar buddy's fireplace. Looks similar to that.


----------



## mhammer

Folks might appreciate this Beaverton item: Liam Neeson to star in film featuring Canadian man taking vengeance on cell phone company


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1704888202903255


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Yeah, I'd say three hundred


----------



## Guest




----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> Listen to these kids do a rendition of Highway Star. The singer is amazing. It starts at 5:27


Hey welcome back....you haven’t been around much. Hope you are doing well. 

And always been one of my fave tunes....


----------



## Lola

Scotty said:


> Hey welcome back....you haven’t been around much. Hope you are doing well.
> 
> And always been one of my fave tunes....


Hopefully will be back at full speed in a couple of weeks or so. Thx Scotty!!


----------



## Lola

Billy Gibbons: 

“Every once in a while I will call Eddie Van Halen up and ask, found that forth chord?”

Jimi Hendrix: 

“The telecaster has two sounds - a good one and a bad one!”

Keith Richards:

“You don’t find a style, it finds you.”

Just some trivia for ya. 

Hey, we actually need some new emojis. 

Who do I approach for this matter?


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> Hopefully will be back at full speed in a couple of weeks or so. Thx Scotty!!


Good to hear

Cheers


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Hey, we actually need some new emojis.
> 
> Who do I approach for this matter?


i been askin for years with no success. good luck, i'm rootin for ya


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i been askin for years with no success. good luck, i'm rootin for ya


The middle finger emoji might come in handy. Lmao


----------



## Guest

google's yer friend


----------



## Lola

Sitting quietly at 5:30 am this morning listening to one particular mouse having a party between the walls! Noisy bugger.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## LanceT

To paraphrase Bruce Cockburn: "The trouble with normal is that it always gets worse"

Vancouver gas prices hit $1.50 per litre


----------



## zontar

Long ways to dig.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest

I'm going to hell .. I know


----------



## cheezyridr

see you there, laristotle. i laughed too


----------



## capnjim

I guess I'll be there too.....that's not funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> I'm going to hell .. I know


Me, too. It's just as well. 

Like me, you probably won't know anyone in heaven anyways. The entrance requirements kinda run counter to my social circle. Plus, I like it warm. So I'm OK with that.


----------



## Steadfastly

These skiers are racing blind.................and courageous.


----------



## Steadfastly

CAT Scan


----------



## butterknucket

Steadfastly said:


> These skiers are racing blind.................and courageous.


I have 8% vision, and other issues. You just make do with what you have.


----------



## Lola

Better to climb a mountain then climb into a deep dark abyss.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guitar101

Been there for all of these solutions. If my 3/4" drive ratchet with a 2 foot handle doesn't do. The last 2 options will.


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Been there for all of these solutions. If my 3/4" drive ratchet with a 2 foot handle doesn't do. The last 2 options will.


Men and their tools! Lmao 

The right tool gets the job done. Tee hee


----------



## Robert1950

World's Biggest Asshole gets 7 years...










Tearful 'Pharma Bro' Shkreli sentenced


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Robert1950 said:


> World's Biggest Asshole gets 7 years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tearful 'Pharma Bro' Shkreli sentenced


and has to pay a shit ton of money. If fate has it's way he will be housed with a well hung room mate.


----------



## zontar

We'll get Cavendish to make a survey. I wish Big X were here.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


>


Another conclusion that makes sense to me: Move to Canada. We didn't even have enough heart attacks to make the study.


----------



## bzrkrage

Hamstrung said:


> View attachment 180865


Bahahahahaha! Our oven clock still works...... but the clock changes the minutes every 27 seconds.
It annoyed me soooooo much I had to put white tape over the damn thing.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1085175911644449


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Willy, you think X got away?


----------



## Lola

I never really knew the meaning of this sage old saying! But me thinks I finally got it, dear Watson.

*Do not go gentle into that good night. Old age should burn and rage at the close of the day. Rage, rage against the dying of the light. Though wise men at their end know dark is right , because their words had forked no lightening they. 

Do not go gentle into that good night! 
*
I can relate unquestionably. Can you? 
*
*


----------



## keto

Lola said:


> I never really knew the meaning of this sage old saying! But me thinks I finally got it, dear Watson.
> 
> *Do not go gentle into that good night. Old age should burn and rage at the close of the day. Rage, rage against the dying of the light. Though wise men at their end know dark is right , because their words had forked no lightening they.
> 
> Do not go gentle into that good night!
> *
> I can relate unquestionably. Can you?


It's not an 'old saying'. It's part of a poem by Dylan Thomas.


----------



## jb welder

keto said:


> It's not an 'old saying'. It's part of a poem by Dylan Thomas.


Indeed:

*Do not go gentle into that good night*
* Dylan Thomas, 1914 - 1953 *
Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
Because their words had forked no lightning they
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright
Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,
And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight
Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

And you, my father, there on the sad height,
Curse, bless, me now with your fierce tears, I pray.
Do not go gentle into that good night.
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Lola

keto said:


> It's not an 'old saying'. It's part of a poem by Dylan Thomas.


I knew that but *I use it as a saying when ppl are lazy and things have to get done! *


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lola said:


> I knew that but *I use it as a saying when ppl are lazy and things have to get done! *


That's not at all what the poem is about though...at least not as I interpret it.


----------



## keto

Nope, it's about anger at the idea of dying, and to not give in. And more, but I don't get 'laziness' at all.


----------



## Guitar101

*"Do not go gentle into that good night"*

Geez, I thought it meant when you say Good Night to someone. Make it a firm Good Night and not a gentle one.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> That's not at all what the poem is about though...at least not as I interpret it.


It’s all good. That’s my interpretation in regards to motivating the youngsters at work. It works and that’s all that matters! Some of these kids we hired are so lazy and have no work ethic.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> It’s all good. That’s my interpretation in regards to motivating the youngsters at work. It works and that’s all that matters! *Done if these kids we hired are so lazy and have no work ethic*.


In my opinion, it comes from the parents who don't teach them how to work. Many kids these days come from broken homes with only one parent and the Moms and Dads are so tired and worn out from this system we live under that there is not enough time and energy to spend with your kids. There are many other factors but that's one of them.


----------



## zontar

Well, he'd have sent us word somehow if he had.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> In my opinion, it comes from the parents who don't teach them how to work. Many kids these days come from broken homes with only one parent and the Moms and Dads are so tired and worn out from this system we live under that there is not enough time and energy to spend with your kids. There are many other factors but that's one of them.


Nah. That’s an excuse. The average human being knows right from wrong. If your given a task, you should give it your all to the best of your ability. Tell me, what does that have to do with coming from a broken home?

The millennials, most of the ones I have worked with are pretty good for the most part but there are those few that drive me crazy. I fired someone last week for lack of motivation(sheer laziness) and continual tardiness. That person was not a millennial but someone older and should of known better. 

Your work ethic IMHO should be innate!


----------



## JBFairthorne

I find most of the laziness and cutting corners attitude of the people where I work to be a direct result of the supervisors letting them get away with it...repeatedly.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Nah. That’s an excuse. The average human being knows right from wrong. If your given a task, you should give it your all to the best of your ability. Tell me, what does that have to do with coming from a broken home?
> 
> The millennials, most of the ones I have worked with are pretty good for the most part but there are those few that drive me crazy. I fired someone last week for lack of motivation(sheer laziness) and continual tardiness. That person was not a millennial but someone older and should of known better.
> 
> *Your work ethic IMHO should be innate*!


Yes, it should be. However, we learn a lot from our parent's example. When there is little to no example, we lack that background of learning.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

First, they broke guitars. Now they are killing dogs.






Dog dies mid-flight after being placed in overhead bin

*Dog dies on flight after being placed in overhead bin*


----------



## Wardo

Put the 3 chords from Can’t You See into the looper.

Then start riffin the lead on a LPJ through an Archer Ikon, Tweed 57 and Prussian Blue reverb into a 57 Custom Champ.

That song is a ton of fun to riff on.


----------



## Lola

Just got home from work. Just nice to hangout by myself. Speak to no one, answer to no one. Going to learn how to play Midnight Rambler, no capo. I am sure this is played in open tuning as well. Can someone confirm the open tuning yea or nay. To lazy to google.


----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## zontar

Gestapo, you think?


----------



## mhammer

This one made me chuckle: The Brick celebrates first day in 25 years without sales event


----------



## cheezyridr

i come from the top shelf. 
known to be bad for your health
tastes like medicine
i been know to strike like lightnin
bottled up, 90 proof
red dirt, rattlesnake juice
to indulge, is a sin
i love the taste of that poison
tattoos, titties, lipstick & whiskey
and twisted hippie chicks
i'm about to break out the hammer, 
and hit this one a lick


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Either that or he's dead.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Group Captain Ramsey?


----------



## Guest

for @Electraglide if he's lurking in the background


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


the best part is, the timmies cup is not a winner. hahahahahaha! so real


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> the best part is, the timmies cup is not a winner. hahahahahaha! so real


This contest at Tim’s started a month ago and I didn’t win a damned thing. My friend bought me a coffee and I won! Go figure. Lol


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> This contest at Tim’s started a month ago and I didn’t win a damned thing. My friend bought me a coffee and I won! Go figure. Lol


Yes, you did, Lola. It says "Please play again." So, you won the chance to _"play again." _Now, don't you feel better?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage

Oh, I gotta know what the headstock looks like......please.


butterknucket said:


>


----------



## bzrkrage

NSFW


----------



## Bubb

bzrkrage said:


> Oh, I gotta know what the headstock looks like......please.


What ever it is you know it has to be wrong !!


----------



## butterknucket

bzrkrage said:


> Oh, I gotta know what the headstock looks like......please.


It's one of Michael Fuller's (Fulltone) guitars. He's stated that it has a Tele neck.


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## keto

Holy crap that ^ is genius.


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

I am Hauptfeldwebel Strachwitz. 
Will you accompany me, please?


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

I'll look after your gear, sir.

Right.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Gruppenkommandeur Ramsey.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

It looks like the Oak Ridge Boys are getting pretty old there.


----------



## BSTheTech

butterknucket said:


>


Needs a bound maple neck.


----------



## Steadfastly

Notice what the owner is doing at 4:15.


----------



## LanceT

Steadfastly said:


> Notice what the owner is doing at 4:15.



I kept waiting for the deer to give the guy an antler sandwich.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Good morning, Group Captain.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Good morning, Group Captain.



LMAO


----------



## Lola

Scared, nervous and can’t sleep anymore!

Hospital bound this morning. Don’t know how long I will be there for.

This place is a great diversion that’s why I have talking my face off for the last couple of days.

This sounds really silly but I am looking forward to some good drugs just so I can relax and get some much needed R & R. The anxiety is killing me. I am already wearing a whole in the rug with my pacing.

Bye guys for now. Don’t know when I will be back but I will sooner or later.

Never do your research on the internet. I saw mistakes that were made an stuff that can go very wrong and that’s just added to the anxiety.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


The Dead don't seem very Grateful anymore ...........


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=564310797260676


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> LMAO


I'm Captain Posen, Von Luger's adjutant.
Since you're senior British officer, you are to be liaison between the prisoners and the colonel.

He wishes to make clear to you certain matters of...
the word is "policy"?


----------



## Guest




----------



## capnjim

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=564310797260676


Man, that is impressive. However, all those cones do remind me of Montreal in the summer.


----------



## Guest

capnjim said:


> However, all those cones do remind me of Montreal in the summer.


That could be 'Anycity, Canada'. lol.


----------



## greco

More information

Prague astronomical clock - Wikipedia

There are several amazing clocks like this throughout Europe.



laristotle said:


>


This is one at Hampton Court Palace, near London, England ...


----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

butterknucket said:


>


This is clearly one of those marriages where she says "Hi honey. How was your day?", and he says "A bit of the same old same old. But I have to tell you, the FUNNIEST thing happened with one of the guys at the office today!".


----------



## mhammer

My wife directed my attention to this today. The Annual Washington Post MENSA Invitational.

*The Washington Post's Mensa invitational once again asked readers to take 
any word from the dictionary, alter it by adding, subtracting, or changing 
one letter, and supply a new definition. Here are the 2009 winners: * 

1. *Cashtration* (n.): The act of buying a house, which renders the subject 
financially impotent for an indefinite period of time. 

2. *Ignoranus* : A person who's both stupid and an asshole. 

3. *Intaxication* : Euphoria at getting a tax refund, which lasts until you 
realize it was your money to start with. 

4. *Reintarnation* : Coming back to life as a hillbilly. 

5. *Bozone* (n.): The substance surrounding stupid people that stops bright 
ideas from penetrating. The bozone layer, unfortunately, shows little sign 
of breaking down in the near future. 

6. *Foreploy* : Any misrepresentation about yourself for the purpose of 
getting laid. 

7. *Giraffiti* : Vandalism spray-painted very, very high. 

8. *Sarchasm* : The gulf between the author of sarcastic wit and the person 
who doesn't get it. 

9. *Inoculatte* : To take coffee intravenously when you are running late. 

10. *Osteopornosis* : A degenerate disease. (This one got extra credit.) 

11. *Karmageddon* : It's like, when everybody is sending off all these 
really bad vibes, right? And then, like, the Earth explodes and it's like, 
a serious bummer. 

12. *Decafalon* (n.): The gruelling event of getting through the day 
consuming only things that are good for you. 

13. *Glibido* : All talk and no action. 

14. *Dopeler Effect*: The tendency of stupid ideas to seem smarter when they 
come at you rapidly. 

15. *Arachnoleptic Fit *(n.): The frantic dance performed just after you've 
accidentally walked through a spider web. 

16. *Beelzebug* (n.) : Satan in the form of a mosquito, that gets into your 
bedroom at three in the morning and cannot be cast out. 

17. *Caterpallor* ( n.): The color you turn after finding half a worm in the 
fruit you're eating.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


There's a doughnut in that pic?


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

This is only one of 37 of such "car parks".


----------



## Guest

bzrkrage said:


>


I carved this around thirty years ago.
Guess the album cover.


----------



## mario

laristotle said:


> I carved this around thirty years ago.
> Guess the album cover.
> 
> View attachment 187345



Ritchie Blackmore's Rainbow.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=950973715073975


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> I carved this around thirty years ago.
> Guess the album cover.
> 
> View attachment 187345


I'm sure that isn't the first time you've posted that---cool work...


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo

A few Easter offerings


----------



## Steadfastly

Robert1950 said:


>


Someone must have read Psalm 83:18 to him from the original King James Bible.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LexxM3




----------



## silvertonebetty

This shirt is so me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

It’s all attitude and the right attitude has the power to shape the course of your life and the quality of your experiences.


----------



## Lola

double post


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

CONDOM SNORTING: The latest teenage fad


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1760074747361718


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1815721625107721


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Yes.







Thank you.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


 you know who started that shit? sir walter raleigh. look here:










the worst part is, he ruined an expensive cloak, STILL ended up in the friendzone, and she still let that other dude in all the holes that night. when she had kids, she taught the boys to be like ralegh, and they eventually degenerated into manginas like the ones in the quoted picture.


----------



## Guest

crickey!


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Chitmo

For any fellow nerds...


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

*Who wore it better?








*


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

*Onion wore it best!








*


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1512366528874881


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> View attachment 190305


Looks like it snowed at your place as well! Lol

Adcandour which dog is that one? I know you have a couple of them.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> Looks like it snowed at your place as well! Lol
> 
> Adcandour which dog is that one? I know you have a couple of them.


That's my wife's. He's an asshole.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


>


yours is better, but my first thought was ian mcneice as baron harkonnen in frank herbert's _dune._ holy crap, that's alot of names just to tell someone which character from which version of a particular movie i was thinking of. hahahaha



adcandour said:


> View attachment 190305


that dog needs one of those shaming signs


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


That table could cause some confusion on where to put your drink when you're drunk.


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> yours is better, but my first thought was ian mcneice as baron harkonnen in frank herbert's _dune._ holy crap, that's alot of names just to tell someone which character from which version of a particular movie i was thinking of. hahahaha


That thought crossed my mind too.
_'Bring in that floating .. fat man'_.


----------



## Guest

Should apply in guitar shops as well. lol.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> That's my wife's. He's an asshole.


Of course it’s your wife’s! Lol


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Gruppenkommandeur Ramsey.

I am Colonel Von Luger. Please sit down.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1901520590139341


----------



## Lola

Adcandour, do is your new avatar? No one I recognize!


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## keto

Lola said:


> Adcandour, do is your new avatar? No one I recognize!


Dave Grohl. He's been in a couple of pretty big bands. Uhh, Nirvana and Foo Fighters.


----------



## Guest

keto said:


> Dave Grohl. He's been in a couple of pretty big bands. Uhh, Nirvana and Foo Fighters.


@adcandour should go for the throne shot. lol.


----------



## zontar

Group Captain Ramsey, in the past four years the Reich has been forced to spend an enormous amount of time, energy, manpower and equipment hunting down escaping prisoner-of-war officers.


----------



## Mooh

An office manager had money problems and had to fire an employee, either Jack or Jill… He thought he’d fire the employee who came late to work. The next morning, both employees came to work very early. So the manager thought he would fire the first one who took a coffee break.

Unfortunately, neither employee took a coffee break. Then the manager decided to see who took the longest lunch break – strangely, neither Jack nor Jill took a lunch break that day, they both ate at their desk.

Then the manager thought he’d wait to see who would leave work the earliest, but both employees stayed after closing.

Jill finally went to the coat rack and the manager went up to her and said, “Jill, I have a terrible problem. I don’t know whether to lay you or Jack off.”

Jill said, “Well, you’d better jack off, because I’m late for my bus.”


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

I have finally come to this conclusion about myself partaking of edibles.

*The burden of perfectionism does not exist. 
*
The creative aspects come alive and begins to truly thrive.

I noticed this last night. I composed just an amazing song on the guitar last night. A little sad but so dynamic. I didn’t look for those perfect notes to put together. I just listened to what my ear told me and I was so amazed at the song composition. Everything just fell together. I didn’t even have to think about it. I truly am amazed at myself. My audience thought so as well.

The above situation totally obliterated a severe panic attack in the making. I was able to relax and just go with the flow.

I know a lot of you no longer partake but for me personally it has been a godsend. It has helped to alleviate 2 current health situations.


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

^ one of my music heroes.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

keto said:


> ^ one of my music heroes.


Have you heard his solo acoustic records?


----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


> Have you heard his solo acoustic records?


I have seen some solo acoustic on yt, and own a couple solo project albums (cd, digital, whatever), but not what you are referring to, no.


----------



## Steadfastly

Something a little funny. Cheezyridr and Electraglide might appreciate this.


----------



## zontar

At least it's rather nice to know you're wanted, isn't it?


----------



## bzrkrage

Someone most teens discover & don’t need introductions......


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1787744794579243


----------



## cheezyridr

maybe you'll think this is weird. but then again, maybe you'll "get it".

today i went into the dmv and got an EZ-pass, so i don't have to stop for tolls anymore. i feel like i took one more step. it's a tiny life upgrade. i've been making a steady march for a year now. lots of life upgrades. lots and lots of tiny ones, like this ez-pass. a few big (to me) ones, too. i know that life won't always be this good. and sometimes little things will still annoy me. but sometimes i look at where i am now vs. a couple years ago, and i'm sooo grateful. i just wanted to say that "out loud".


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> maybe you'll think this is weird. but then again, maybe you'll "get it".
> 
> today i went into the dmv and got an EZ-pass, so *i don't have to stop for trolls anymore. * i feel like i took one more step. it's a tiny life upgrade. i've been making a steady march for a year now. lots of life upgrades. lots and lots of tiny ones, like this ez-pass. a few big (to me) ones, too. i know that life won't always be this good. and sometimes little things will still annoy me. but sometimes i look at where i am now vs. a couple years ago, and i'm sooo grateful. i just wanted to say that "out loud".


That's great! I hate stopping for *trolls* too.

Seriously though, I understand. When I lived in St. Catharines we crossed the border often for gas, groceries, wine, camping and the odd guitar. So I got the pass for the toll bridge. It is just easier.


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> it's a tiny life upgrade


I've been using my deceased brother's cell phone for taking pics only.
Haven't got a service to re-activate it yet, but, I have contemplated it.
I'm still old school land line. Leave a message.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> maybe you'll think this is weird. but then again, maybe you'll "get it".
> 
> today i went into the dmv and got an EZ-pass, so i don't have to stop for tolls anymore. i feel like i took one more step. it's a tiny life upgrade. i've been making a steady march for a year now. lots of life upgrades. lots and lots of tiny ones, like this ez-pass. a few big (to me) ones, too. i know that life won't always be this good. and sometimes little things will still annoy me. but sometimes i look at where i am now vs. a couple years ago, and i'm sooo grateful. i just wanted to say that "out loud".


That’s not weird at all Cheezy. You have had some rough patches in your life but thank god that’s over with. Onward and upwards. Good for you. I am very happy for you because you deserve it. 

Those tiny little luxuries can really help to change ones life.

Buying name brand instead of no name is a luxury for me. It’s all in the quality of ingredients that makes the difference.


----------



## Gary787

laristotle said:


>


It's pretty obvious


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


I guess this is what happens when 'the hot wheels generation' become city planners? We should be happy he didn't include a loop.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


>


Why they didn’t put a decent banking on that oval is what I want to know...lol


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


>


Perhaps the required elevation of the segment on the left meant that any transport trucks carrying large loads would not have sufficient braking capacity to descend to street level safely on the right.

Years ago, they installed a conveyor belt system in the McMaster University Medical Centre cafeteria for patrons to stick their trays on, instead of the shelf-carts used up to that point. The conveyor belt brought the trays to another section which lifted the trays up in a spiral to an overhead section, permitting patrons to pass safely underneath, in and out of the food area. Trouble was, the spiral mechanism was too cramped, and the trays would get backed up, sometimes dumping their load or falling on patrons. At the very least, the spray system meant to presoak the trays and dishes would dump soapy foam on people passing underneath. They had to tear out the conveyor belt system and install a brand new one that began a gentle upward slope about 30ft back from where it had originally done the spiral. Provided less room for everyone to place their trays (it was too tall to reach in some places as it moved upwards), but it worked and nobody got hit.

Sometimes, you have to leave enough space for things, even if and when it might look dumb or seem inconvenient.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1772202016148991


----------



## cheezyridr

i liked that, good post


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

This is hysterical. High humour! (Wink) (wink)


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

For us it's not a matter for levity.
There will be no escapes from this camp.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=279361762600909


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Colonel Von Luger, it is the sworn duty of all officers to try to escape.
If they can't, it is their duty to cause the enemy to use an inordinate number of troops to guard them
and their sworn duty to harass the enemy to the best of their ability.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

Looks like they all finally caught to the west's 80's hair styles. lol.


----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## butterknucket

BSTheTech said:


> View attachment 193801



Oddly enough, I've always made the same comparison as well.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1463731207010048


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar

Yes, I know.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


>


That's good!


----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## Guitar101

BSTheTech said:


> View attachment 194785


I've been playing piano in bands for years and for the last 14 years I've also been playing guitar. Now a buddy of mine who is still playing but slowing down due to health issues wants me to play bass. I have a absolutely no interest in learning bass but what the hell, I bought an acoustic bass and gave it a try. Geez, it's hard to play it properly so I've given up. I'm sure having no interest in learning bass played a big part in that decision. I'm slowly turning him around to using jam tracks but some people are really set in their ways. He's 72.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=155387515145626


----------



## zontar

Guitar101 said:


> I've been playing piano in bands for years and for the last 14 years I've also been playing guitar. Now a buddy of mine who is still playing but slowing down due to health issues wants me to play bass. I have a absolutely no interest in learning bass but what the hell, I bought an acoustic bass and gave it a try. Geez, it's hard to play it properly so I've given up. I'm sure having no interest in learning bass played a big part in that decision. I'm slowly turning him around to using jam tracks but some people are really set in their ways. He's 72.


I started on bass reluctantly--I wanted to devote more time to guitar & I saw bass as taking away from it.
But I was taking lessons and they had bands--but you also had to play bass--so reluctantly I learned bass as well--and never played played bass in any band through that music school.
But I found that while I preferred playing guitar (& still do)--I also enjoyed playing bass, although I didn't really take it that seriously until a few years ago.
Still no virtuoso, but I enjoy it


----------



## Guest

Around 4 yrs ago, I jammed with three other forumites.
I brought my cousin's bass, just in case.
Well, with 4 guitarists, I got volunteered to play bass .. and I loved it.
I've been playing bass since that time and accumulating as well.
I rarely touch my guitars now.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> Around 4 yrs ago, I jammed with three other forumites.
> I brought my cousin's bass, just in case.
> Well, with 4 guitarists, I got volunteered to play bass .. and I loved it.
> I've been playing bass since that time and accumulating as well.
> I rarely touch my guitars now.


I still play my guitars--but percentage wise my bass playign is a lot bigger than ever since I bought my fretless 4 years ago...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

The shadows run from themselves.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=155387515145626


it's my 2nd fav drunk stop video. the one i like best is a real stop. the funniest part is at 2:16 when the drunk tells the cop "hey don't be an asshole about it" as the cop is cuffing him.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

The men under your authority have been most successful.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar

This man, Ashley-Pitt, for example.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


While at work, we used to call work and ask to speak with ourselves.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> While at work, we used to call work and ask to speak with ourselves.


i used to run nite shift for this one shop. i was supposed to call in at 10 am (after being there from 9pm to 5:30) to report to the day shift supervisor. after a few weeks i thought (how can the receptionist not know who i am when i call in same time every single day? so i started giving names like roland martin (pro bass champ) rob halford, johnny unitas, etc. one day i thought i would be really funny and say i was buster hymen from the penetration company. the next time i called in, the receptionist said to me "i owe you one for that. i announced it over the intercom, and didnt realize what i was saying until i had already said it." she never asked my name again after that. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> i used to run nite shift for this one shop. i was supposed to call in at 10 am (after being there from 9pm to 5:30) to report to the day shift supervisor. after a few weeks i thought (how can the receptionist not know who i am when i call in same time every single day? so i started giving names like roland martin (pro bass champ) rob halford, johnny unitas, etc. one day i thought i would be really funny and say i was buster hymen from the penetration company. the next time i called in, the receptionist said to me "i owe you one for that. i announced it over the intercom, and didnt realize what i was saying until i had already said it." she never asked my name again after that. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mooh

butterknucket said:


> While at work, we used to call work and ask to speak with ourselves.


Hahaha...

Once while on an evening shift, I caught a co-worker easily 35 years my senior, order pizzas by telephone to be delivered to the boss's house (he would have been at home). He even imitated the boss's accent. The boss had reheated pizza for lunch all week. Both these guys could be dicks but the boss was a true champion of the art.


----------



## zontar

I once had a friend call into my work & say I wasn't coming in--I was sick--just so I could hang out...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar

Caught in the North Sea, escaped, recaptured, escaped, recaptured.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Archibald "Archie" Ives:


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

11 escape attempts.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I want to try this if I am ever asked that in an interview at some point in the future


----------



## butterknucket

Me too.


----------



## Lola

Up already and putting a 25 lb Turkey in the oven. Just finished making the stuffing and 20 lb smoked ham in the oven since 4:30 am Thank goodness for the luxury of double ovens. Turkey should be ready by two. The ham is my husband’s baby. All trimmings to go with them each. I am wrestling with a huge turnip right now , what a PITA!

This is my son’s and girlfriend’s last cheat meal before their national bodybuilding contest. I know how much they’re looking forward to this.
You should see these two eat! Massive quantities of food.

Next is home made perogies with cranberry and goat cheese filling as a snack from scratch. That should eat a three hour chunk of time. Just too much to do by myself but have to manage, no choice. It will be fun.

Making pumpkin, pecan pies and cheesecake for dessert. Family is coming to the cottage and their bringing a whole lot of ppl. There will be 75 ppl according to the guest list.

Back to work! Going to be a very busy day.

Need coffee desperately.

Giving a little impromptu concert tonight. Everyone wants to hear me play and I don’t even have time to squeeze in some practice! Well, maybe 5 minutes.

Hope the weather holds out.

Gotta dash


----------



## capnjim

At my last job interview I was asked:
"What's your worst quality?"
I answered:
"I'm too honest"

"I don't think that's a bad quality"
He replied.

I said:

"I don't give a fuck what you think"


----------



## Lola

capnjim said:


> At my last job interview I was asked:
> "What's your worst quality?"
> I answered:
> "I'm too honest"
> 
> "I don't think that's a bad quality"
> He replied.
> 
> I said:
> 
> "I don't give a fuck what you think"


You serious?


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Even tried to jump out of the truck coming here.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Up already and putting a 25 lb Turkey in the oven. Just finished making the stuffing and 20 lb smoked ham in the oven since 4:30 am Thank goodness for the luxury of double ovens. Turkey should be ready by two. The ham is my husband’s baby. All trimmings to go with them each. I am wrestling with a huge turnip right now , what a PITA!
> 
> This is my son’s and girlfriend’s last cheat meal before their national bodybuilding contest. I know how much they’re looking forward to this.
> You should see these two eat! Massive quantities of food.
> 
> Next is home made perogies with cranberry and goat cheese filling as a snack from scratch. That should eat a three hour chunk of time. Just too much to do by myself but have to manage, no choice. It will be fun.
> 
> Making pumpkin, pecan pies and cheesecake for dessert. Family is coming to the cottage and their bringing a whole lot of ppl. There will be 75 ppl according to the guest list.
> 
> Back to work! Going to be a very busy day.
> 
> Need coffee desperately.
> 
> Giving a little impromptu concert tonight. Everyone wants to hear me play and I don’t even have time to squeeze in some practice! Well, maybe 5 minutes.
> 
> Hope the weather holds out.
> 
> Gotta dash


Okay, now I'm hungry.


----------



## John Fisher

At my last job interview I was asked:
"What's your worst quality?"
I answered:
"I'm too honest"

"I don't think that's a bad quality"
He replied.

I said:

"I don't give a fuck what you think"



I just had an internal interview almost identical to this but i chickened out . The guy knows i intensely dislike him, all i could come up with was , no problem i know you leave people alone to do their job.
Needless to say i wont be getting it


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LanceT

There are two types of people in this world:
1) Those who can extrapolate from incomplete data.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Dickes, William. Known to have participated in digging of 11 escape tunnels.


----------



## Guitar101

LanceT said:


> There are two types of people in this world:
> 1) Those who can extrapolate from incomplete data.


And what's the other one.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Watch this vid about two grannies in a Lamborghini. The grandson lent to his granny for the day.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

Just hanging from the Leaside bridge in Toronto


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## cheezyridr

i garanfuckingtee you that's a canadian's car.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> Just hanging from the Leaside bridge in Toronto


Spider-Man been in town?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

Becoming a thing of beauty....


----------



## Robert1950

A poorly executed idea , with consumer information and support that was almost hostile.


----------



## Robert1950

Best Infinity War Quote:

Stark: [ to Strange] What is your job exactly, except to make balloon animals?

Dr. Strange: Protecting your reality, douchebag.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

No relation. Wish I had one though.

Paul Bigsby worked for Crocker Motorcycle.

Paul Bigsby - Wikipedia


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Flight Lieutenant Willinski: four escapes.


----------



## leftysg

So yesterday's wild hurricane winds across Ontario and Quebec were caused by a "sting jet", when the jet stream normally at 10 000 metres dips down to ground level. When I heard the term I was briefly thinking that the news was talking about an upcoming collaboration between the Police and Joan...maybe, I Hate Myself for sending that Message in the Bottle or I Love Rock and Roxanne.


----------



## cheezyridr

leftysg said:


> So yesterday's wild hurricane winds across Ontario and Quebec were caused by a "sting jet", when the jet stream normally at 10 000 metres dips down to ground level. When I heard the term I was briefly thinking that the news was talking about an upcoming collaboration between the Police and Joan...maybe, I Hate Myself for sending that Message in the Bottle or I Love Rock and Roxanne.


the spring before last,there was a really windy day in toronto. i was walking through an area that is windy all the time, and on this day, it was pretty violent. i watched a guy on a bicycle get blown completely over. it blew my favorite hat off of my head. it would have been gone for good, but one of my friends happened to be a block behind me, and he caught it. it must have been a hell of a day for midgets and children.


----------



## zontar

In another thread I meant to type "fretless bass"--but it came out "fretless abs"


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


>


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> the spring before last,there was a really windy day in toronto. i was walking through an area that is windy all the time, and on this day, it was pretty violent. i watched a guy on a bicycle get blown completely over. it blew my favorite hat off of my head. it would have been gone for good, but one of my friends happened to be a block behind me, and he caught it. it must have been a hell of a day for midgets and children.


I was working at the Petro-Canada at Hwy. 10 and the 401 a few years ago with gusts up to 80km/hour and they could topple you if you weren't careful. Some places had winds over 125km/hour. I can see that doing some damage. I saw the pictures on the news and it didn't look like any fun, certainly not for those killed and their families.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

MacDonald: nine.
Hendley, the American: five.


----------



## mhammer

There is an ad series they've running for Dunlop Tortex picks on the back cover of Premier Guitar for a while now. After seeing yet another one in the series the other day, I thought it would be funny to have a classical guitar version of same. Maybe with a shot of Christopher Parkening quoted as saying "The Villa-Lobos album. Man, there's Lee Press-on nails _all over_ that!".


----------



## cheezyridr

i know it's old but it still makes me lol


----------



## butterknucket

It's so true.


----------



## Guest




----------



## greco

laristotle said:


>


It worked!


----------



## butterknucket

I've been sitting here for forty minutes trying to get that video to play.


----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> There is an ad series they've running for Dunlop Tortex picks on the back cover of Premier Guitar for a while now. After seeing yet another one in the series the other day, I thought it would be funny to have a classical guitar version of same. Maybe with a shot of Christopher Parkening quoted as saying "The Villa-Lobos album. Man, there's Lee Press-on nails _all over_ that!".


What did he use?
I've read his autobiography

But funny idea...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## capnjim

Who you callin' an idot!!!!


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10211549334915865


----------



## zontar

Haynes: four. Sedgwick: seven. The list is almost endless.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cboutilier

My little brother just mounted a car tire on a rim, with his bare hands and no tools. I swear he is part gorilla.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

The list is almost endless.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Sitting just having a coffee before I get ready for work.

The quietude erupts with a whole group of sparrows just making so much noise and freaking right out. Lone and behold there is a hawk launching attack after attack on these poor birds. I didn't know that hawks ate their own kind. I thought they were more about field rodents, road kill etc.

I have never heard birds squawk like that. I ran out on the back porch and tried to scare it away. The hawk just gawked back at me and laughed. It didn't move a muscle.

Nature unfolding right before my very eyes.


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> Sitting just having a coffee before I get ready for work.
> 
> The quietude erupts with a whole group of sparrows just making so much noise and freaking right out. Lone and behold there is a hawk launching attack after attack on these poor birds. I didn't know that hawks ate their own kind. I thought they were more about field rodents, road kill etc.
> 
> I have never heard birds squawk like that. I ran out on the back porch and try to scare it away. The hawk just gawked back at me and laughed. It didn't move a muscle.
> 
> Nature unfolding right before my very eyes.


This happens right outside my back door. Hawks will swoop in under the deck roof and crash into the forsythia bushes to grab a sparrow. My presence there with the dog is no deterant either. Lots of sparrows as we have feeders. We used to have more birds when there were more trees.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Nature unfolding right before my very eyes.


I watched this guy snatch a starling out of midair by my neighbour's feeder a few years back.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Everybody's gotta eat...


----------



## cheezyridr

sparrows are the most cool of all birds


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## bzrkrage

Tele-tubbies.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Ti-Ron

Lola said:


>


Hahahahahahah, perfect!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## DVDA




----------



## butterknucket

I always thought the Wangcaster would have been bigger.


----------



## cheezyridr

it needs a nutbra. looking a little saggy


----------



## RBlakeney

butterknucket said:


>


what were you searching for when you found this?


----------



## Robert1950

My grand daughter's dog with a treat doing an impression of a historic figure...


----------



## RBlakeney

Robert1950 said:


> My grand daughter's dog with a treat doing an impression of a historic figure...


I will trade you all of my things for the dog.


----------



## Guest

Helped my nephew buy a car this week.
'04 Subaru Outback.
He's happy.
Here's why I'm sharing.
We went to Service Ont to get it put in his name and buy plates.
I was thinking that the plates looked familiar.
When we got back to my place and put them on, it hit me.
So I went down in the basement and dug these up from '88.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> My grand daughter's dog with a treat doing an impression of a historic figure...


What a gorgeous animal. So regal looking.


----------



## Robert1950

Lola said:


> What a gorgeous animal. So regal looking.


He's only seven months old. Just a puppy, and he acts like one


----------



## zontar

One man here has made 17 attempted escapes.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Life is too short to dream and do nothing. 

I had really crazy dream last night! I went to some bar to play a gig and they said no one over the age of 50 is allowed on stage! 

Why am I subconsciously thinking like this?


----------



## John Reilly

Lola said:


> Life is too short to dream and do nothing.
> 
> I had really crazy dream last night! I went to some bar to play a gig and they said no one over the age of 50 is allowed on stage!
> 
> Why am I subconsciously thinking like this?


 Possibly ,on a subconscious level ,the fact that the Rolling Stones may out live us all upset you , *#*(


----------



## Lola

John Reilly said:


> Possibly ,on a subconscious level ,the fact that the Rolling Stones may out live us all upset you , *#*(


Mick Jagger is in really good physical shape but he needs to do something for his face! He had more then enough $ to see the best plastic surgeons that the world has to offer. Who knows though. He probably doesn’t care and if that’s the case, good for him. Keef definitely needs a nip and a tuck.


----------



## Lola

So who is this cute dude your using as your avatar Adcandour?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> So who is this cute dude your using as your avatar Adcandour?


----------



## Lola

David Grohl! Didn’t recognize him.


----------



## keto

zontar said:


> One man here has made 17 attempted escapes.


How many men DO you have down in your basement dungeon?


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Mick Jagger is in really good physical shape but he needs to do something for his face! He had more then enough $ to see the best plastic surgeons that the world has to offer. Who knows though. He probably doesn’t care and if that’s the case, good for him. Keef definitely needs a nip and a tuck.


He did see a plastic surgeon. Can you imagine what he would look like if he didn't?


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest

keto said:


> How many men DO you have down in your basement dungeon?


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


>


I am bad for that. My wife has enlightened me a number of times about songs where I don't get the lyrics.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> He did see a plastic surgeon. Can you imagine what he would look like if he didn't?


I can’t find any info on his plastic surgery. I think he had something done but he still looks ancient. Never mind that though cuz he’s a rock legend. I never really liked the Stones anyways. 

John Bon Jovi. Gorgeous back in the day and still is.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> I can’t find any info on his plastic surgery. I think he had something done but he still looks ancient. Never mind that though cuz he’s a rock legend. I never really liked the Stones anyways.
> 
> John Bon Jovi. Gorgeous back in the day and still is.


Hey, I was only joking but who knows, maybe he did. Now that I think more about it, I think it was Keith Richards that had the facelift.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> Hey, I was only joking but who knows, maybe he did. Now that I think more about it, I think it was Keith Richards that had the facelift.


LMAO! Sure he did.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## DVDA

butterknucket said:


> I always thought the Wangcaster would have been bigger.


That's what she said lol...


----------



## DVDA

cheezyridr said:


> it needs a nutbra. looking a little saggy


It ain't the "Flying-Ball-Sack" for nuthin'


----------



## DVDA

.


----------



## DVDA

laristotle said:


> Helped my nephew buy a car this week.
> '04 Subaru Outback.
> He's happy.
> Here's why I'm sharing.
> We went to Service Ont to get it put in his name and buy plates.
> I was thinking that the plates looked familiar.
> When we got back to my place and put them on, it hit me.
> So I went down in the basement and dug these up from '88.
> 
> View attachment 204161


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


Men and their duct tape! I love it. 

Super creative not that I plan in make my any anytime soon. Lmao


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Men and their duct tape! I love it.
> 
> Super creative not that I plan in make my any anytime soon. Lmao


I'm going to try making them to wear to the family BBQ this year.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## BSTheTech

^ Trump voter?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


>


well, the one upside is, once it begins to peel, he'll be able to pull off some pretty big pieces. the blisters are gonna be huge. the back of his neck is going to be wet with ooze for a few days.


----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


>


Patented by Red/Green.


----------



## zontar

Group Captain, this is close to insanity.
Group Captain, this is close to insanity.
Group Captain, this is close to insanity.
Group Captain, this is close to insanity.
Group Captain, this is close to insanity.
Group Captain, this is close to insanity.
Group Captain, this is close to insanity.
Group Captain, this is close to insanity.
Group Captain, this is close to insanity.
Group Captain, this is close to insanity.
Group Captain, this is close to insanity.
Group Captain, this is close to insanity.
Group Captain, this is close to insanity.
.ytinasni ot esolc si siht ,niatpaC puorG
Group Captain, this is close to insanity.
.insanity to close is this ,Captain Group
Puorg Niatpac, siht si esolc ot ytinasni.
Group Captain, this is close to insanity.
dnoɹƃ uıɐʇdɐɔ' sıɥʇ sı ǝsoןɔ oʇ ʎʇıuɐsuı˙


----------



## Lola

Happy mother’s day TO ME and any other ladies flying under the radar.

Just waking up. There’s a whole Mother’s Day cake in the fridge with my name on it. Adios. Cake time!


----------



## Lola

We have all done this I am sure!


----------



## DVDA

Lola said:


> Happy mother’s day TO ME and any other ladies flying under the radar.
> 
> Just waking up. There’s a whole Mother’s Day cake in the fridge with my name on it. Adios. Cake time!


Happy Mothers Day but I'm wondering if I'm missing something here because on the west coast it was yesterday.. or is that the random part lol.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Mooh




----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> View attachment 204841


Perfect door handle for a music store!!


----------



## Lola




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## DVDA




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Kenmac

Somebody's not good at math.


----------



## zontar

Quite.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Why spelling is important.


----------



## butterknucket

Kenmac said:


> Somebody's not good at math.


I see job postings all the time that say, "New grads welcome. No experience necessary. ***Must have 5+ years of experience***"


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Why spelling is important.


A woman who likes the smell of your colon is a keeper.


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


>


LOL You gotta love the Spaniards. 

Is this backlash to when the Muslim's settled in and upset the applecart? 500 years is a long time to hold a grudge.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>



that would make an awesome desktop! also, if wilma looks that good, i'd love to see betty


----------



## DVDA




----------



## capnjim

cheezyridr said:


> that would make an awesome desktop! also, if wilma looks that good, i'd love to see betty


How come when I look at Wilma, my tummy feels funny. That never happened when i was a kid.


----------



## Kenmac

butterknucket said:


> I see job postings all the time that say, "New grads welcome. No experience necessary. ***Must have 5+ years of experience***"


Oh brother.


----------



## zontar

And it must stop!


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> that would make an awesome desktop! also, if wilma looks that good, i'd love to see betty


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

The eyes!!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Breakfast: deep fried strawberry cheesecake sandwich. I had a dream about this. Weird I know. I got up and made it according to my dream. It worked perfectly. 

It was awesome with a fresh brewed coffee.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 206161


you are the man!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2647167262091766


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## leftysg

laristotle said:


>


My big dog gives this two paws up!


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2647167262091766


i agree, work smart. but i would add that part of working smart is using the right tools


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


Wow, that little dog has a big ass attitude and I like it!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Adcandour

I made butter for my first time. 

I swear it's wizardry. One minute I'm sloshing cream and the next I'm pressing butter. Investigating the science behind it will take my dorkdom to new heights, so I refuse.

Unbelievable. Truly.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> I made butter for my first time.
> 
> I swear it's wizardry. One minute I'm sloshing cream and the next I'm pressing butter. Investigating the science behind it will take my dorkdom to new heights, so I refuse.
> 
> Unbelievable. Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206513


That’s amazing. I always wanted to try it.

35% whipping cream I presume?

How did you mix it?

How long did it take?

This sounds like fun.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> That’s amazing. I always wanted to try it.
> 
> 35% whipping cream I presume?
> 
> How did you mix it?
> 
> How long did it take?
> 
> This sounds like fun.



It would be especially good for you, since you do a lot of baking. When the butter separates from the cream, you're left with real buttermilk - pancakes, ranch dressing, etc.

I was at my butcher and I saw this butter makes for $30, so I grabbed it. It's called a PL8 Butter Maker.

It took 15 minutes. The trick is to actually pound the solids into the bottom until it separates otherwise you'll sit there forever.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> It would be especially good for you, since you do a lot of baking. When the butter separates from the cream, you're left with real buttermilk - pancakes, ranch dressing, etc.
> 
> I was at my butcher and I saw this butter makes for $30, so I grabbed it. It's called a PL8 Butter Maker.
> 
> It took 15 minutes. The trick is to actually pound the solids into the bottom until it separates otherwise you'll sit there forever.


I actually don’t do much baking or cooking anymore. I may sound like it. 1 cheesecake or butter tarts, maybe even an apple crumble once a month or so. 

I was head chef in our family for 30 years. I’d rather learn a new song and let the hubby cook and clean. We have switched roles. I like it.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Steadfastly

adcandour said:


> I made butter for my first time.
> 
> I swear it's wizardry. One minute I'm sloshing cream and the next I'm pressing butter. Investigating the science behind it will take my dorkdom to new heights, so I refuse.
> 
> Unbelievable. Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206513


Good for you!

My sister and her husband bought a farm back in '68 and had a milk cow and used to separate the milk using a separator and then made their own butter. I used to help them from time to time as theirs churner was a hand crank. The separator was motor driven but some of the old ones were turned by hand. The butter is quite white and colour is added to the stuff we buy in stores. Here is a link of one of the old separators. I still see the odd one used as a planter or decoration when I am in the country. I usually ask any younger ones that are with me what it is. Of course, none of the them know as they never grew up around farms. 

Delaval Cream Separator #16 Dairy Milk Farm Barn Cow Calf Tractor Agricultural | eBay


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


>


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

the coolest video you will see today is posted right below this text:


----------



## Guest

Wow.
I can't imagine the amount of time it took to sync that all up.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


>


I have a hard enough time with one neck. By the time I decided which neck to use, I'd be three or four notes behind.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> I made butter for my first time.
> 
> I swear it's wizardry. One minute I'm sloshing cream and the next I'm pressing butter. Investigating the science behind it will take my dorkdom to new heights, so I refuse.
> 
> Unbelievable. Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206513


I thought you meant buttah! As in canna buttah I didn’t look at the picture just read the caption.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


>


I hate when I put too much mustard on my sandwich.


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> I thought you meant buttah! As in canna buttah I didn’t look at the picture just read the caption.


----------



## Steadfastly

adcandour said:


> View attachment 207113


Now you need to make some bread to put that butter on.


----------



## butterknucket

Tim Horton's announces new doughnut in Langley, BC....


----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


> Tim Horton's announces new doughnut in Langley, BC....


Those eyes look upside down.


----------



## JBFairthorne

"A pile of shit has a thousand eyes."


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


>


I want this...


----------



## Lola




----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


>


I can't deal with so much information.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## capnjim




----------



## cheezyridr

i'm so pissed off right now. i went to work today, not because i wanted to, but because sunday pays double. i work at a children's hospital. when you arrive, if you don't already have a permanent badge, you have to go to the security ctr and sign in, and they trade your driver license for a magnetic badge. at the end of the day, you give them the badge, they give you your licence back, then you leave. today i went to collect my license, and i hear someone on the phone having a personal conversation. usually, there are at least 2 guards in there. no one is at the window to collect my badge. so i say "gentlemen, i sure am ready to go home." a guard i cannot see fires back "DUDE - I'M ON THE PHONE AND YOU'RE JUST GOING TO HAVE TO FUCKING WAIT!!!" so i tossed the badge on the floor and left without my license. an hour later i get a call from my steward. if i don't go in tomorrow and apologize to the guard, and go through orientation again, i have to leave the site.
with all my heart i do not feel like i have anything to apologize for. had i spoken to ANYONE the way he spoke to me, and was overheard, i would be out of a job, period the end. all i did was walk away when someone was belligerent to me. i really do not want to do this. i'm trying to force myself.


----------



## butterknucket

You should have made a cell phone video of them having the personal conversation so you can back yourself up. If you're in a position like they are and things are slow and you want to talk on the phone, that's fine, but if someone comes to the window, pause, do you what you need to do, and then go back to your phone call.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i'm so pissed off right now. i went to work today, not because i wanted to, but because sunday pays double. i work at a children's hospital. when you arrive, if you don't already have a permanent badge, you have to go to the security ctr and sign in, and they trade your driver license for a magnetic badge. at the end of the day, you give them the badge, they give you your licence back, then you leave. today i went to collect my license, and i hear someone on the phone having a personal conversation. usually, there are at least 2 guards in there. no one is at the window to collect my badge. so i say "gentlemen, i sure am ready to go home." a guard i cannot see fires back "DUDE - I'M ON THE PHONE AND YOU'RE JUST GOING TO HAVE TO FUCKING WAIT!!!" so i tossed the badge on the floor and left without my license. an hour later i get a call from my steward. if i don't go in tomorrow and apologize to the guard, and go through orientation again, i have to leave the site.
> with all my heart i do not feel like i have anything to apologize for. had i spoken to ANYONE the way he spoke to me, and was overheard, i would be out of a job, period the end. all i did was walk away when someone was belligerent to me. i really do not want to do this. i'm trying to force myself.


You know your not at fault! That would piss me off royally. 

For the sake of your income you have to do what you have to do. You need to eat, have a roof over your head, pay your bills and have transportation. 

It’s not fair one iota. 

I would report that asshole to his supervisor. It’s your word against his though. He will most likely try to lie his way out of this situation.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Wow, that's harsh.

One factory I worked at a guard tried to search a guys lunch box. He made a grab for it after he was refused and the guy clocked him with it. Lots of witnesses and security camera footage. The security guard got fired for attempting an illegal search.

Chalk one up for belonging to a union.


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


*......and not getting shot to death!"*


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


It certainly doesn't fell like it at the time--but this has a lot of truth to it for most people


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

I love bacon so much . Had this two nights in a row . It’s a baconnater and bacon poutine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo

silvertonebetty said:


> I love bacon so much . Had this two nights in a row . It’s a baconnater and bacon poutine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WTF man? Only a psychopath would put ketchup on a poutine! That's just wrong on so many levels!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Kenmac

Uh-Oh.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


It's interesting that there is no Canadian beer advertised in the windows. And yet, our beer is better than that generally found in any of those places. Weird!


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> our beer is better than that generally found in any of those places.


'muricans will never admit that. lol.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> 'muricans will never admit that. lol.


LOL

There's lots of stuff I like from America - like guitars and amps. But beer, not so much. As the punchline to the old joke goes "...f%ckin' close to water."


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I used to know a guy who made extra money doing work as a mascot--including the Root Bear--I wonder if he's seen this?


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Adcandour

octothorp: Saturday 
octothorp: meatsweats


----------



## vadsy

adcandour said:


> octothorp: Saturday
> octothorp: meatsweats
> 
> View attachment 209729


that is awesome! I grilled something similar to this on the new Kamado a while ago, butcher called it the Flintstone


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Adcandour

vadsy said:


> that is awesome! I grilled something similar to this on the new Kamado a while ago, butcher called it the Flintstone


I couldn't track down the 'What's on the Grill' thread, but we need to get that going again. The search function of this forum is lame at best.


----------



## Guest

_Go away. This doesn't concern you.




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1816119041760525


_


----------



## vadsy

adcandour said:


> I couldn't track down the 'What's on the Grill' thread, but we need to get that going again. The search function of this forum is lame at best.


Man, I am with you. I've been a part of the TGP one for a bit now, miss the one here. This weekend it's a few racks of St Louis style ribs, low and slow. Last weekend it was a 6lb pork shoulder for 11 hours with 18 people in our backyard.


----------



## Adcandour

vadsy said:


> Man, I am with you. I've been a part of the TGP one for a bit now, miss the one here. This weekend it's a few racks of St Louis style ribs, low and slow. Last weekend it was a 6lb pork shoulder for 11 hours with 18 people in our backyard.


That's awesome. I've got a 20 pound chunk of pork in the fridge thawing for next weekend - my bil just bought one of those smokers with a fireplace on the side, haha. Should be decent. I had to break his heart and tell him the secret to my smoked pork is that is only smokes for 2 hours and gets finished in the oven. "_Flava ova erythang_"


----------



## Steadfastly

The coyote is a fascinating and intelligent animal. This one appears to be half tamed but he still has his wild side.


----------



## Lola

My week has been crazy. My boss just got up yesterday and quit her job. No two weeks notice, nothing. I am sitting here with no directives. 

I don’t know what to do?! I will have 3 weeks possible mental vacation. No boss=very little work. How I wish I could bring my guitar to work for the next bit.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


>


That was disgusting. The guy needs to learn how to play. And....the facial expressions. Gag!


----------



## SaucyJack

lol


----------



## High/Deaf

adcandour said:


>


He even nailed the tone. What a savant!


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> He even nailed the tone. What a savant!


any guesses as to what his GC handle is?


----------



## jb welder

He may not have learned it but he obviously knows the tune fairly well. It was actually closer than I was expecting at first glance. Pretty entertaining anyway.
Another possibility is that he does know how to play it and was just having a laugh. In that case, well done.


----------



## Guest

He does know how to play.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


Andre the Giant once drank 115 beers in a sitting back in the day. He’S dead?


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Andre the Giant once drank 115 beers in a sitting back in the day. He’S dead?


Yes, but not from drinking 115 beers.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Yes, but not from drinking 115 beers.


Not dead because of that! I think he had a heart attack. Let me google that and then come back.

Yup, I was right. Heart failure.

P.S I just wanted [email protected] to know if you knew he was dead and not because of all the beer he drank.


----------



## zontar

Colonel, do you expect officers to forget their duty?


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## cheezyridr

i remember once, i spent a night drinking and...stuff with a lady friend. it was a fri nite and i had to work saturday. i never went to sleep. i just went home and changed into my work clothes and left for work. i felt fine, other than a bit of a headache. i pulled up at work in front of the job trailer. most of the crew was already there, standing outside. i got out of the car, stood up, and immediately threw up everything i ever ate and drank in my entire life. it felt like one long, continuous vomit, like you'd see in a cartoon. all the guys said nothing. they just waived good bye and went back to whatever they were talking about before i pulled up.


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


>



Yeah. This.

There were times when I was in my late teens/early 20s when I would start drinking late morning or early afternoon with one friend or another, go to work barely sober for the 4-12 shift, maybe tweak my intoxication through the shift at some point, go out boozing after work with other friends, stay up most or all the night and continue the same for a few days at a stretch. Often there would be long band practices after a couple of us worked 4-12. If I didn't go to bed, the second work shift was supremely messed up. I'd fall, fall asleep, forget stuff, repeat stuff, and generalyn get, thinsgs som confuised thsatv w';d habe to fimx thinsgs shald the follllomg zhift if i wasd acdtgual;ly soberf


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> and generalyn get, thinsgs som confuised thsatv w';d habe to fimx thinsgs shald the follllomg zhift if i wasd acdtgual;ly soberf


Gud fore ewe fur fimxing thinsgs


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


No.


----------



## Lola

It’s going to be a hot one today. 

Stay hydrated. 

Out gardening already and the sun is brutal. 

Hat and sunscreen on.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> It’s going to be a hot one today.
> 
> Stay hydrated.
> 
> Out gardening already and the sun is brutal.
> 
> Hat and sunscreen on.


Yep, just talked to one of my business partners in St. Catharines. He said he started at 7:00 am this morning and was already sweating. Thankfully this is going to be of short duration.


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> any guesses as to what his GC handle is?


No idea. Is it vadsy?


I just heard there's a new drinking trending in vegas. It's a white russian without a cup. Called The Ovechkin.


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> No idea. Is it vadsy?
> 
> 
> I just heard there's a new drinking trending in vegas. It's a white russian without a cup. Called The Ovechkin.


 you got me


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> you got me


Actually, from the clip following the one I referred to, it looks/sounds like the guy is a fairly proficient player. I guess he was just screwing around with that VH thing. So I meant 'vadsy' as a compliment. I really don't know who it is, if he is a member here.


----------



## jb welder

From the sound of it, he's a Scot.


----------



## Guest

jb welder said:


> From the sound of it, he's a Scot.


----------



## Steadfastly

jb welder said:


> From the sound of it, he's a Scot.


Italian....


----------



## butterknucket

The FBI Wants You To Reboot Your Router, Now


----------



## Steadfastly

Hawaii anyone?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> It’s going to be a hot one today.
> 
> Stay hydrated.
> 
> Out gardening already and the sun is brutal.
> 
> Hat and sunscreen on.


Good advise. A doctor on CTV was talking about sunscreen this morning. One thing that surprised me was his comment about ball caps. "Many people wear ball caps, which is a good idea, to keep the sun off their face but I see a lot of cases where patients get skin cancer on their ears". I had never thought of that. I put sunscreen on my ears today. Who'd of guessed it.


----------



## BSTheTech

butterknucket said:


> The FBI Wants You To Reboot Your Router, Now


Call me cynical but I’m thinking the FBI wants you to reset your router so whatever the NSA has injected executes properly. Just a hunch ^)@#


----------



## silvertonebetty

Chitmo said:


> WTF man? Only a psychopath would put ketchup on a poutine! That's just wrong on so many levels!


No one ever said I was sane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ok I can’t find the post but . Who broke into my home and took a picture of my shirt my mom bought me and my bed sheets . No lie I have the same bed sheets and shirt










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly

Guitar101 said:


> Good advise. A doctor on CTV was talking about sunscreen this morning. One thing that surprised me was his comment about ball caps. "Many people wear ball caps, which is a good idea, to keep the sun off their face but* I see a lot of cases where patients get skin cancer on their ears".* I had never thought of that. I put sunscreen on my ears today. Who'd of guessed it.


The first time I golfed was a super hot day in the mid thirties Celsius. I put on lots of sunscreen but missed a spot on the top of one of my ears. It had a blister for a week and yes, my ears are rather on the large size. They match my nose.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


>


I couldn’t even fathom building anything like that. It definitely is a labor of love.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> I couldn’t even fathom building anything like that. It definitely is a labor of love.


You're right, and it takes a particular type of personality, I think.

Here's Josh House. I have three instruments from him. He often walks past my house on his way to and from his shop. 

Josh House

And here's Marc Beneteau. I have three instruments from him, but had a fourth for a few years.


----------



## Mooh

Oops, duplicate post.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cboutilier

Just got stung in the armpit by a hornet.


----------



## cheezyridr

cboutilier said:


> Just got stung in the armpit by a hornet.


that happened to me once too. it swelled up like a golf ball under my skin


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Dear _____,

We are pleased It is our good pleasure to inform tell you that our companyour source has the job openingvacancy. We are looking for a employees on the positionvacancy Asset Manager. There is also required we also need your Great experience, but it is not a problem if you do not have oneit. Because our companygroup is providing free training. We have receivedhave got your e-mail from the sitesource Randstad. If you wantinterested to know more about all benefits, salaryremuneration system and career prospects, please let meus know. But if you already have a goodproper job you can contactmail us and we will not disturbbother you anymore. Hopefully I will be waiting for your responsereply.

Best regards,

HR Department
Ifeco Consulting INC.


----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


> Dear _____,
> 
> We are pleased It is our good pleasure to inform tell you that our companyour source has the job openingvacancy. We are looking for a employees on the positionvacancy Asset Manager. There is also required we also need your Great experience, but it is not a problem if you do not have oneit. Because our companygroup is providing free training. We have receivedhave got your e-mail from the sitesource Randstad. If you wantinterested to know more about all benefits, salaryremuneration system and career prospects, please let meus know. But if you already have a goodproper job you can contactmail us and we will not disturbbother you anymore. Hopefully I will be waiting for your responsereply.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> HR Department
> Ifeco Consulting INC.


its lookem likemagud company towork for.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


>


Oh, they're quite comfortable, if you get the size right.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


if she was to put on about 25 lbs, she would be soooooo hot


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


>



Whatever she's into, I am suddenly interested in. Unfortunately, at my age, I can't remember what I would do with it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


>


He seriously needs someone to do some work before people are picked to ask the questions to see if their questions are serious ones or not and if the people asking are stable.


----------



## jb welder

So that's not going to turn out to be some 80's hair metal dude?


----------



## Guest

jb welder said:


> So that's not going to turn out to be some 80's hair metal dude?


Mid 80's, cruising down Yonge St.
Buddy in back seat was whistling at what he thought was good looking chick from the back.
Looked at her after we passed. 
I have to say though, dude had nice long hair.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


that's the people about to clean my toilet


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Hypocrites: 

When your sister posts on facebook that mental health issues should not be hidden away and talked about openly and you respond with "Gosh, I remember trying to talk to you about my mental health issues after getting out of the hospital on a suicide watch and you told me to kill myself" and she unfriends you.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy

adcandour said:


> octothorp: Saturday
> octothorp: meatsweats
> 
> View attachment 209729


followed your lead this weekend..., stopped for steaks this morning and saw these three pound beauties. couldn't be happier, ..clarified butter with salt, pepper, garlic and onion powder and a bit of cayenne. seared at 750 plus degrees for a minute and a half, indirect for the rest. 18 minutes to medium rare


----------



## Adcandour

vadsy said:


> followed your lead this weekend..., stopped for steaks this morning and saw these three pound beauties. couldn't be happier, ..clarified butter with salt, pepper, garlic and onion powder and a bit of cayenne. seared at 750 plus degrees for a minute and a half, indirect for the rest. 18 minutes to medium rare


Yeah, there's something about grilling a steak that big that's euphoric.


----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


>


Now that is nice! It looks a bit like Godin's Custom Session but theirs is solid.


----------



## zontar

It is because we expect the opposite that we have brought you here.


----------



## Guest




----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## zontar

This is a new camp.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vokey design

vadsy said:


> followed your lead this weekend..., stopped for steaks this morning and saw these three pound beauties. couldn't be happier, ..clarified butter with salt, pepper, garlic and onion powder and a bit of cayenne. seared at 750 plus degrees for a minute and a half, indirect for the rest. 18 minutes to medium rare


MMMM, did you have mushrooms to go with it?
Is that a big green egg?


----------



## vadsy

vokey design said:


> MMMM, did you have mushrooms to go with it?
> Is that a big green egg?


I did prep mushrooms, but it was a whole vegetable medley I roasted on the gas grill. Peppers, onions, garlic and mushrooms with some oil, balsamic and a bit of maple syrup.

I have the Kamado Joe. Did some comparing and liked them best,, no regrets yet.


----------



## vokey design

vadsy said:


> I did prep mushrooms, but it was a whole vegetable medley I roasted on the gas grill. Peppers, onions, garlic and mushrooms with some oil, balsamic and a bit of maple syrup.
> 
> I have the Kamado Joe. Did some comparing and liked them best,, no regrets yet.


Nice, I got a weber gas in the same price point a few years ago ... great grill but I wish I went your route. Ever try a "caveman" steak... cooking it right on the coals?


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## BSTheTech

Looked at a Komodo Joe again today. I’m intrigued, but what a beast! I know I spelled it wrong.


----------



## vadsy

vokey design said:


> Nice, I got a weber gas in the same price point a few years ago ... great grill but I wish I went your route. Ever try a "caveman" steak... cooking it right on the coals?


still great to have a gas grill, way easier to manage. the egg is for smoking and special occasions. I tried a WSM barrel smoker last year and really liked it but wanted to try grilling over coals not just smoking,,. the KJ was a natural step

I have not had or done a caveman steak but have watched something on cooking one, ,, one day, maybe


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## High/Deaf

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 212937



This should play out well ------ in a world of DNA testing. LOL. Yep, someone works in strange and mysterious ways. Someone.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 212937


I wonder what his views on Adultery and Divorce are.


----------



## cheezyridr

holy shit i'm here to tell you all i am the luckiest man in this whole town right now. the first couple miles of my ride home is on back roads. they're twisty and hilly. alot of fun to drive too fast on, which i usually do. today, as i am going down the road at about 2x the legal limit, i look up and see disaster about to fall on me. a HUGE tree branch, at least 12" in diameter, probably 30' long or more. it's falling directly on to my car. as soon as i saw it, i punched the gas. i went under as it brought down power lines on both sides of the road. a tiny scratch from a real skinny piece of branch goes from my rear window, across the trunk, and over the wing. something that big surely would have killed me if it hit my car. let them say "speed kills" all they want to. today it saved my life.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> i am the luckiest man in this whole town right now. the first couple miles of my ride home is on back roads. they're twisty and hilly. alot of fun to drive too fast on, which i usually do. today, as i am going down the road at about 2x the legal limit, i look up and see disaster about to fall on me. a HUGE tree branch, at least 12" in diameter, probably 30' long or more. it's falling directly on to my car. as soon as i saw it, i punched the gas. i went under as it brought down power lines on both sides of the road. a tiny scratch from a real skinny piece of branch goes from my rear window, across the trunk, and over the wing. something that big surely would have killed me if it hit my car. let them say "speed kills" all they want to. today it saved my life.


At first glance at your post, I thought you were going to tell us you were riding your bike and was able to ride over the tree and keep it upright. Glad you made the right decision and made it safely Sometimes it pays to speed up rather than panic and hit the brakes. Doing so also saved my life once. A transport truck would have rolled over my VW Golf.


----------



## Lola

vokey design said:


> Nice, I got a weber gas in the same price point a few years ago ... great grill but I wish I went your route. Ever try a "caveman" steak... cooking it right on the coals?


That’s how I prefer my food grilled. My baked potatoes are put in foil and thrown right into the coals. I heap the coals around and on top of the foiled potatoe. We have an old oven grate that I cut up just big enough for the fire pit! Grilled veggies are amazing along with skewered apple slices.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> holy shit i'm here to tell you all i am the luckiest man in this whole town right now. the first couple miles of my ride home is on back roads. they're twisty and hilly. alot of fun to drive too fast on, which i usually do. today, as i am going down the road at about 2x the legal limit, i look up and see disaster about to fall on me. a HUGE tree branch, at least 12" in diameter, probably 30' long or more. it's falling directly on to my car. as soon as i saw it, i punched the gas. i went under as it brought down power lines on both sides of the road. a tiny scratch from a real skinny piece of branch goes from my rear window, across the trunk, and over the wing. something that big surely would have killed me if it hit my car. let them say "speed kills" all they want to. today it saved my life.



Cheezy I am so glad you are okay. You must of been scared out of your mind!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


You actually aren't paranoid if they in fact are after you. And they are. They are. They are. .......


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

"What can I do to make my amp sound better?"


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


>


it's been done, and it seems like a great idea too. "mac sabbath" with all mcdonalds charaters. but then you hear them play and they suck worse than mcdonalds


----------



## butterknucket

I remember watching this late at night when City Tv still played movies all night.


----------



## Guest




----------



## JBFairthorne

...and check her parole status.


----------



## Lola

How is it that I can remember a bazillion different songs but not much else?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

double post, cant remember how to delete. guess my brain is full now too. hahahaha


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> How is it that I can remember a bazillion different songs but not much else?







one of my fav clips


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> one of my fav clips


I love Married with children. One of the best sitcoms to ever hit the airwaves.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


anyone with a pet has probably done that. it's the most fun!


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket

Cocaine is a hell of a drug.....


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


>


great bum


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

Hmm .. 5 ton boulder, 1/2 ton truck.
What could go wrong. 1:20 mark.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1701851856564066


----------



## butterknucket

I don't see anything.


----------



## Adcandour

cheezyridr said:


> holy shit i'm here to tell you all i am the luckiest man in this whole town right now. the first couple miles of my ride home is on back roads. they're twisty and hilly. alot of fun to drive too fast on, which i usually do. today, as i am going down the road at about 2x the legal limit, i look up and see disaster about to fall on me. a HUGE tree branch, at least 12" in diameter, probably 30' long or more. it's falling directly on to my car. as soon as i saw it, i punched the gas. i went under as it brought down power lines on both sides of the road. a tiny scratch from a real skinny piece of branch goes from my rear window, across the trunk, and over the wing. something that big surely would have killed me if it hit my car. let them say "speed kills" all they want to. today it saved my life.


A close friend of mine died that way while another watched. It's a horrific way to go, so you're very lucky. Sadly, my friend who lived suffers from ptsd.


----------



## Adcandour

delete


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar

It has been built to hold you and your men.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2090935437620703


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

And the flames went higher!


----------



## Lola

Do you get up during the night and snack, eat or eat a mini meal? 

I won’t tell you what I just ate but it was a damned fine post midnight snack. 

And.....I don’t care. I think that statement says it all. Lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

It is organised to incorporate all we have learned of security measures.


----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## Steadfastly

A take on Jonah?


----------



## Frenchy99

Just French newspaper cartoons...


Last Obama speech!...


----------



## cheezyridr

good one, you should totally post it in the trump thread too. nice find!


----------



## Frenchy99

cheezyridr said:


> good one, you should totally post it in the trump thread too. nice find!


Could not find the Trump thread !...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Frenchy99 said:


> Could not find the Trump thread !...


https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/whats-our-tat-for-trumps-tariff-tit.218585/page-3


----------



## zontar

And in me, you will not be dealing with a common jailer


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Frenchy99

Government is were the party`s at !


----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## Steadfastly

Some very odd baseball plays.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2038147093179302


----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## zontar

...but with a staff officer personally selected for the task by the Luftwaffe high command.


----------



## Guest

Last night my friend/bandmate and I were reminiscing a bit about Spinal Tap the movie.
I told him about a similar 'rockumentary' released around the same time.
'Bad News Tour' and 'More Bad News'.
If you have 90 mins to spare, check them out on youtube.
Here's a taste.


----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> I told him about a similar 'rockumentary' released around the same time.
> 'Bad News Tour' and 'More Bad News'.


Here comes the beast again!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


We have in effect put all our rotten eggs in one basket, and we intend to watch this basket carefully.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> We have in effect put all our rotten eggs in one basket, and we intend to watch this basket carefully.


I don't know who the two girls are.


----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


> I don't know who the two girls are.


The little one is Helen Wellington-Lloyd aka Helen Of Troy. She was in the 'Swindle' movie.


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> I don't know who the two girls are.


I wasn't sure either--but the key was the word, "rotten"
If I am going to make a movie reference it has to fit somehow...


----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> I wasn't sure either--but the key was the word, "rotten"
> If I am going to make a movie reference it has to fit somehow...


I've heard from a great number of sources that Mr. Lydon is actually quite a nice person.


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> I've heard from a great number of sources that Mr. Lydon is actually quite a nice person.


I've heard the same--but he did go by the name Rotten for a time


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## zontar

Very wise.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## Jim DaddyO

There is actually 2 ironic things about that. One is it was given to America by France, and two, the inscription that goes with the statue....give me your poor, your tired, your huddled masses....or something to that effect.


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> There is actually 2 ironic things about that. One is it was given to America by France, and two, the inscription that goes with the statue....give me your poor, your tired, your huddled masses....or something to that effect.


what's ironic about it? we take in 4 times the number of immigrants you guys do every year. that doesn't even count the illegals.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

cheezyridr said:


> what's ironic about it? we take in 4 times the number of immigrants you guys do every year. that doesn't even count the illegals.


One, America is not France's favourite nation right now
Two, the general feeling about "them foreigners" in the government right now. (incl. tariffs)


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

You will not be denied the usual facilities.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Lola said:


>


#1 I have used


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


>


Finding black widows in produce is more common than you think.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Sports, a library, a recreation hall


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

and for gardening we will give you tools.


----------



## brucew

http://imgur.com/GelaVIJ


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


I say it's a win.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


>


Yeah, my mother-in-law shops there all the time. (Actually I haven't a clue what she's done for the last 30+ years.)


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## cheezyridr

Robert1950 said:


>


a looong time ago, there was a teenager who lived next door to me. he had a talent for saying and doing some of the dumbest shit, but was harmless. one of my buddies took to calling him "the village idiot's apprentice"

hahahahaha


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## bzrkrage

@Robert1950 , like the new Slarty-bartfast pic.


----------



## Robert1950

bzrkrage said:


> @Robert1950 , like the new Slarty-bartfast pic.


If I grew my hair long like I did in the 70s and let my beard go like Slartybardfast (and lost a bunch of weight in the face) that is likely what I would like right now.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950

The best worst Monty Python sketch...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

SCOTTISH LOVE STORY

An elderly Scotsman lay dying in his bed. While suffering the agonies of impending death, he suddenly smelled the aroma of his favourite pan fried drop scones wafting up the stairs. 

He gathered his remaining strength and lifted himself from the bed. Leaning on the wall, he slowly made his way out of the bedroom with even greater effort. Gripping the railing with both hands, he crawled downstairs. With laboured breath, he leaned against the door-frame, gazing into the kitchen. 

Were it not for death's agony, he would have thought himself already in heaven, for there, spread out upon the kitchen table were literally hundreds of his favourite scones.

Was it heaven? Or was it one final act of love from his devoted Scottish wife of sixty years, seeing to it that he left this world a happy man?

Mustering one great final effort, he threw himself towards the table, landing on his knees in rumpled posture. His aged and withered hand trembled towards a scone at the edge of the table, when it was suddenly smacked by his wife with a wooden spoon 

She said................ "F... off ' " they're for the funeral."


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest

Can y'all hear the banjos in the distance?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## capnjim




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## Guest

No one wanted to pay to see a Shawn Desman concert — so an Ontario beach town had to make it free

_The board overseeing the event recommended that council approve a budget increase of up to $53,000 to cover the loss in ticket revenues

Council documents suggest that only 17 tickets had been purchased roughly three weeks ahead of the concert.








_


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Sand castle extraordinare.


----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


>


Thank you for posting this. 

I know it is meant to be funny but it brought back a lot of good memories for me. I lived across the Thames from Richmond for 3 years and enjoyed walking in this beautiful (and huge) park.


----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket

greco said:


> Thank you for posting this.
> 
> I know it is meant to be funny but it brought back a lot of good memories for me. I lived across the Thames from Richmond for 3 years and enjoyed walking in this beautiful (and huge) park.


I lived in Nottingham for about a year and a half and remember walking through Nottingham Park and seeing the deer.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> No one wanted to pay to see a Shawn Desman concert — so an Ontario beach town had to make it free
> 
> _The board overseeing the event recommended that council approve a budget increase of up to $53,000 to cover the loss in ticket revenues
> 
> Council documents suggest that only 17 tickets had been purchased roughly three weeks ahead of the concert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


*WOW
*
Shocking! Stunning! Absolutely incredible!


Seventeen people bought tickets? I don't believe it. I just can't.


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> Seventeen people bought tickets? I don't believe it. I just can't.


He has a big family is my guess. lol.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar

We trust you to use them for gardening.


----------



## Adcandour

One black 70s strat in here with the right small U neck carve - rare. Shame that 70s frets are frustrating along with that useless 7.25 radius...









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Devote your energies to these things.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

What are you doing to beat the heat?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

I want to say I should know who that is ^. Television?


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> I want to say I should know who that is ^. Television?


Vinnie Horshack in Saturday Night Kotter?


----------



## greco

vadsy said:


> Vinnie Horshack in Saturday Night Kotter?


OBSERVER MUSIC
*How Television Made ‘Marquee Moon,’ the Best Punk Guitar Album Ever*
By Ron Hart • 02/07/17 3:12pm








Television, St. Marks Place, New York City, 1977. From left: Billy Ficca, Tom Verlaine, Fred Smith, Richard Lloyd. YouTube

Guitar heroism wasn’t initially part of punk rock’s plan. The goal was to create something simpler, more caustic, the very antithesis of anything beyond three chords and the truth.

1970s proto-punks Television never officially considered themselves a part of punk, and based on the virtuoso musicianship the band built its reputation on, it isn’t too hard to understand why. Yet from the moment Television released their debut studio album, _Marquee Moon_, on February 7, 1977, punk rock and Television would be inextricably linked forever.

As founding fathers of the ’70s New York City underground rock scene, among the first bands who played CBGB, Television found themselves sticking out even among the out crowd. They soon distinguished themselves as the math nerds of punk, and every burgeoning genre needs a math nerd.

They were the King Crimson to hard rock’s Led Zeppelin, Funkadelic to soul’s Otis Redding. Rather than deconstructing the guitar to its most brutal like their contemporaries in The Clash and The Ramones, Television delivered a tangled, serpentine guitar spar over _Marquee Moon_‘s eight sprawling songs, and in twice the length of your conventional punk album, the final running time coming in at 46 minutes (and more than 10 of those minutes are reserved for the title track alone).

By changing the language of jazz, psych and garage into a mesmerizing journey that was simultaneously raw and hypnotic, _Marquee Moon_ paved the way for every ambitious rock record to follow in the next 40 years.

While that all might sound like a formula for an esoteric mess, guitarist/frontman Tom Verlaine, his six-string foil Richard Lloyd, and the indomitable rhythm section of Fred Smith on bass and Billy Ficca on drums could just as easily write catchy songs. The album’s longest track, its title cut, comes across as a sort of sonic response to Verlaine’s old girlfriend Patti Smith and her 1975 solo debut masterpiece _Horses_ in its patterns and rhythms. Otherwise, the record fits in equally well with the Soho free-jazz loft scene as it does with the gyrating punk of CBGB.

“[Jimi Hendrix] is where I got a lot of what I do on guitar,” Lloyd told me when I interviewed him for Jambase about his 2009 solo album, _The Jamie Neverts Story_, a collection of Hendrix covers.

“I don’t think, either in Television or my own work, that anybody would have spotted a Hendrix influence. But I didn’t want one to show up. When I teach students, I teach them to play more like themselves. You’re gonna have to find your own voice on that guitar. What Hendrix and Velvert [Turner, Hendrix’s only known guitar student,] taught me is very, very important to me. Both of them are gone, and all I have is the memories. And the fact that I was around then, that’s why I feel like I owe them, as a payment of a debt, to cover some of Jimi’s songs, put it out and let some of that influence—that has always been there—finally show itself.”

Finding their own voice was precisely what Television accomplished on _Marquee Moon_.









Television. YouTube

The band chose acclaimed English engineer Andy Johns to produce the album on account of his work on such early-’70s classics as Mott The Hoople’s _Brain Capers_and _Goat’s Head Soup _by The Rolling Stones. However, according to an insightful and neck-deep interview conducted with Lloyd by Scottish author Damien Love for _Uncut_, a lifestyle clash with Johns and Television produced studio tension from the outset.

“Andy is a real child of rock ’n’ roll,” Lloyd tells Love. “He was used to being with people who are also rock ’n’ roll, and you can imagine whatever that means in the 1970s. He was used to people who didn’t mind taking it very slack in the studio. You know: you’ve got a 2 o’clock start, and the engineer shows up at 4.30, and the guitarist shows up at 5 and the singer rolls in at midnight. But Television were not like that. We were punctual. And serious.”

“He’d say things like, ‘Is this a Velvet Underground trip? What kind of trip is this?’ ” Verlaine recalled told writer and renowned New York avant-garde musician Alan Licht for the liner notes to Rhino’s 2004 expanded edition of _Marquee Moon._ “And I’d say, ‘I don’t know; it’s just two guitars, bass and drums. It’s like every band you’ve ever done.’ ” So he said, ‘O.K., I’ll come back after Christmas.’ So he came back and all of a sudden he totally loved the record. He said, ‘Jesus, this is great.’ And he kept comparing all these cuts to all this classic British hard rock.”

Once they got on the same page, Johns and Television created a literal master’s class in the kind of crisp yet sharp production that enhanced the angularity of their rhythms without losing their sense of melody and pop appeal. The only other group who was close to doing what they achieved was Be-Bop Deluxe in the realm of progressive rock. And the inventive ways they captured some of those one-of-a-kind guitar sounds transcend any other production work on any other record in 1977 outside of Fleetwood Mac’s _Rumours._









Tom Verlaine. YouTube

“We wanted to rent a rotating speaker to get the sound for [‘Elevation’],” Lloyd explained. “But the rental people wanted way too much. So Andy came up with an idea. He took a microphone, and while I did the guitar solo to ‘Elevation,’ he stood in front of me in the studio, swinging this microphone around his head like a lasso. He nearly took my fucking nose off. I was backing up while I was playing.”

The risks Johns and the band took in the studio paid off. _Marquee Moon_ became an iconic record for its mythical, godlike status amongst both music critics and young musicians, a select few of whom would go on to form bands like U2, Sonic Youth, Echo & The Bunnymen, The Minutemen, The Strokes, Wilco and Real Estate among so many others.

“Even this early on in the year, you don’t have to be a gambler to predict that _Marquee Moon _is the kind of album you’re gonna listen to in 1980 and say, ‘shit, ’77 was a great year, why can’t people come up with albums like this now,’ ” mused renowned British punk journalist and musician Vivien Goldman in her five-star review of the album for the March 12, 1977, issue of _Sounds._

“Television treks across the same cluttered, hostile terrain as bands like the Velvet Underground and the New York Dolls,” American rock critic Ken Tucker wrote in his review of _Marquee Moon _in the April 7, 1977, issue of _Rolling Stone_. “But the times may be on the side of Verlaine: we have been prepared for Television’s harsh subway sound by a grudging, after-the-fact-of-their-careers acceptance of those older bands.”









Television. YouTube

Forty years later, _Marquee Moon _continues to open eyes to the ways the electric guitar can be utilized creatively within the punk rock idiom—elements of the uncanny push-pull between Verlaine and Lloyd can be heard in the music of such exciting young acts as Thurst from Los Angeles, Chicago’s Clearance and New York’s own Parquet Courts.

“Each one [of the songs] is like a little moment of discovery or releasing something or being in a certain time or place and having a certain understanding in something,” Verlaine told Licht, a clever non-sequitur coming from a guy who took his surname from a renowned French poet and harbored an equal affinity for Marvel Comics and 19th century Romanticism.

“Verlaine yowls: ‘I remember/How the darkness doubled/I recall/Lightning struck itself,’ ” Tucker states in his _Rolling Stone _review. “Is this profound imagery or just a particularly ripe balloon of dialogue from a _Silver Surfer_ comic book?”


----------



## keto

keto said:


> I want to say I should know who that is ^. Television?


Hah, around here I'm the rock trivia master (though well down the ladder compared to many of you). Thought so. Very excellent record, you should give it a listen if you like mostly clean but quirky angular pop rock guitar playing - very good musicians in that band.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> What are you doing to beat the heat?


fishin, and ridin, vapin wax in the a/c, followed by free handmade ice cream from my son


----------



## butterknucket

keto said:


> I want to say I should know who that is ^. Television?


It's the band Television.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Give up your hopeless attempts to escape


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> fishin, and ridin, vapin wax in the a/c, followed by free handmade ice cream from my son


Well I hope the ice cream would be free and your son wouldn’t charge you. Lol


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## jb welder

Robert1950 said:


>


Boyscouts pancake supper?


----------



## Lola

My new boss is? She hugs me every time I see her now and this is weird. Sometimes she touches me too! I feel very awkward. She doesn’t do this to anyone else but me!

My upcoming promotion and raise are in her hands.

?????


----------



## Guest




----------



## keto

Lola said:


> My new boss is? She hugs me every time I see her now and this is weird. Sometimes she touches me too! I feel very awkward. She doesn’t do this to anyone else but me!
> 
> My upcoming promotion and raise are in her hands.
> 
> ?????



Jesus, just let her know ferchrissakes. Didn't you say somewhere in the last dozen or so posts in here you always tell it like it is or something? ((EDITED IN found it in the 'Lose the phone' thread: "I will always voice my opinion because frankly, I don’t give a damn as to what ppl think of me.")) I tell people right up front 'I'm not a hugger', and people immediately 'get it' and respect my space. Also, she oughta know better in today's environment. Don't embarass her in front of others, just take a minute in private and get it over with.

Or, if you fear for your promo just suck it up and be one of the scared sheep :shrugs:


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

jb welder said:


> Boyscouts pancake supper?


Blue On Whyte Block Party (Edmonton). I like my sausages and pancakes but did not have any that day. This freebee had a line of people snacking around McIntyre Park.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Steadfastly

Leave my rhinos alone!

S African 'rhino poachers' eaten by lions


----------



## zontar

And, with intelligent cooperation, we may all sit out the war as comfortably as possible.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


>


Geez, I almost got caught on this a second time.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


I've been sitting here for forty minutes trying to get that to play. What's the deal?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


> I've been sitting here for forty minutes trying to get that to play. What's the deal?


Take a break and try again later. 
Maybe it is your computer or internet connection? 
Did you try rebooting your computer?
Too bad you are missing this video...it is %^$#&* !!!!


----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

Robert1950 said:


>


























you know, it's interesting. you post a pic like that, and most people immediately think "i wonder what he did to deserve that?"

but if you post a pic of a man punching a woman in the face, you get an entirely different reaction.
when you do an image search for "man punching a woman in the face", like this: man punching a woman in the face - Bing images
what you get is mostly pictures of women hitting men.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## greco

laristotle said:


>


Reminds me of our conversation last evening...LOL


----------



## keto

This might get nuked due to content, but is still one of the funnier things I've seen lately.


----------



## butterknucket

keto said:


> This might get nuked due to content, but is still one of the funnier things I've seen lately.


That's just wrong lol


----------



## Robert1950

Since I totally believe in individual responsible, respectful, freedom of choice and completely support women on their body, their choice, I'm all for you getting metaphorically nuked on this. I find there is much more of a chance of mindless posts like this turning up on forums that are dominated of men. Unfortunate.



keto said:


> This might get nuked due to content, but is still one of the funnier things I've seen lately.


----------



## keto

Robert1950 said:


> Since I totally believe in individual responsible, respectful, freedom of choice and completely support women on their body, their choice, I'm all for you getting metaphorically nuked on this. I find there is much more of a chance of mindless posts like this turning up on forums that are dominated of men. Unfortunate.


LOL. I don’t think you got the joke.


----------



## zontar

What do you do here by the truck?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

keto said:


> LOL. I don’t think you got the joke.


I did - abortion clinic, going in an asking for a coat hanger - I just didn't care for it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

i dunno, this guy's videos just make me laugh


----------



## Lola

Why aren’t I getting notifications from this site anymore? I updated my phone an after that I receive nothing.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

??????????????????????


----------



## butterknucket

Robert1950 said:


> ??????????????????????


Random!


----------



## mhammer

Why does that one on the left look like some sort of cartoon ghost of the Pope? Weird.

At any rate something entirely unrelated. My wife sent me these today. I like 3, 10, and 14.

MURPHY'S OTHER 15 LAWS

1. Light travels faster than sound. This is why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.

2. A fine is a tax for doing wrong. A tax is a fine for doing well.

3. He who laughs last, thinks slowest.

4. A day without sunshine is like, well, night.

5. Change is inevitable, except from a vending machine.

6. Those who live by the sword get shot by those who don't.

7. Nothing is foolproof to a sufficiently talented fool.

8. The 50-50-90 rule: Anytime you have a 50-50 chance of getting something right, there's a 90% probability you'll get it wrong.

9. It is said that if you line up all the cars in the world end-to-end, someone from California would be stupid enough to try to pass them.

10. If the shoe fits, get another one just like it.

11. The things that come to those who wait, may be the things left by those who got there first.

12. Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach a man to fish and he will sit in a boat all day drinking beer.

13. Flashlight: A case for holding dead batteries.

14 . God gave you toes as a device for finding furniture in the dark.

15. When you go into court, you are putting yourself in the hands of twelve people, who weren't smart enough to get out of jury duty.


----------



## Mooh

(Reminded by number 6, above.) 

"Nor shall my sword sleep in my hand." William Blake


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Another Murphy law

The difficulty in untying the knot in your swim trunks is directly proportional to how bad you have to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


how about japanese schoolgirl ninja parkour?


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Potty on Wayne
Potty on Garth


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


>


That's the look on my face while I wait for the coffee maker to finish every morning.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Not me, but someone else--"Im stealing tools"--well not a good thing in our context.


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> Not me, but someone else--"Im stealing tools"--well not a good thing in our context.


in what context is stealing tools good?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


Some scientists think dinosaurs had feathers.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Please tell me this isn’t our pilot!!


----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


>


That reminded me of this flick:


----------



## butterknucket

jb welder said:


> That reminded me of this flick:



What movie is that?


----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


> What movie is that?


_

Two Lane Blacktop _with James Taylor, Dennis Wilson, and Warren Oates.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

Saturday afternoon street portrait during the Whyte Ave Artwalk


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> in what context is stealing tools good?


If you're in a Nazi POW camp


----------



## Lola




----------



## jb welder

I think Mrs. Hopkins forgot to sign that one.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest

This afternoon I was in luck and was able to buy two cases of
beer on sale at the local shop, I placed the boxes on the front
seat and headed back home.

I stopped at a gas station where a nice looking lady in a short
skirt was filling up her car at the next pump.

She glanced at the two cases of beer in the car, bent over and
leaned in my passenger window, and said in a sexy voice.. I'm 
a big believer in the barter system, handsome. Would you be
interested in trading sex for some Beer?"

I thought for a few seconds and asked, "What kind of Beer ya got?"


----------



## brucew

http://imgur.com/G52fVHw




http://imgur.com/NILnkQ0




http://imgur.com/KgA10eJ


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Fall can’t come soon enough. 

To be able to dress as warm as you need to be! 

Beautiful colours, home made apple pie, great exercise raking leaves and certainly less hectic. Put away the lawnmower and all my gardening tools. 

Hibernation is awesome.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Fall can’t come soon enough.
> 
> To be able to dress as warm as you need to be!
> 
> Beautiful colours, home made apple pie, great exercise raking leaves and certainly less hectic. Put away the lawnmower and all my gardening tools.
> 
> Hibernation is awesome.



oh, how i love the summer time! fresh peaches, barbeque, plenty of good ridin weather, and fishing. wearing less clothes, and not having to wear socks in my off time. no wind that blows in the most annoying direction possible all day every day. fall brings pleasant temps for a while, but in toronto, fall only lasts for an hour and a half anyhow. here, we get about 3 days of it.
spring for both places just means sunny and cold all week, rain every weekend. then straight into road construction errrr i mean summer time


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


>


The reflective part of that photo could be a Claude Monet.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Fall can’t come soon enough.
> 
> To be able to dress as warm as you need to be!
> 
> Beautiful colours, home made apple pie, great exercise raking leaves and certainly less hectic. Put away the lawnmower and all my gardening tools.
> 
> Hibernation is awesome.


And then good old winter. I'm hoping for one at least as good as last year. I got in about 10 days skiing last year. Hope to make it close to 20 this year.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

*How you can see 5 planets tonight, no telescope required*
*Get ready to spot Mercury, Venus, Jupiter, Saturn and Mars — and grab binoculars if you can*

How you can see 5 planets tonight, no telescope required | CBC News


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10216941989527322


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

I saw a meme that's probably pretty offensive, but made me laugh out loud. 

Should I post it? 

I'm really not a sick bastard.....


----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


> I saw a meme that's probably pretty offensive, but made me laugh out loud.
> 
> Should I post it?
> 
> I'm really not a sick bastard.....


There is enough offensive stuff on the net as it is. Do we really need to see stuff like that here?


----------



## butterknucket

Steadfastly said:


> There is enough offensive stuff on the net as it is. Do we really need to see stuff like that here?


It's not offensive because of gore or anything like that. It did make me laugh though.


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> It's not offensive because of gore or anything like that. It did make me laugh though.


Let us decide.
Post away.


----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


> It's not offensive because of gore or anything like that. It did make me laugh though.


Meh, I put one up a week ago that I expected some heat, 1 person whined who didn't get it.


----------



## butterknucket

keto said:


> Meh, I put one up a week ago that I expected some heat, 1 person whined who didn't get it.


I probably have pretty conservative leaning views, and I laughed my ass off at your post from the other week.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Steadfastly

[
QUOTE="butterknucket, post: 2279996, member: 120"]I probably have pretty conservative leaning views, and* I laughed my ass off at your post* from the other week.[/QUOTE]

That must make sitting a real problem.




butterknucket said:


> It's not offensive because of gore or anything like that. It did make me laugh though.


Glad I made you laugh but also glad it didn't have the same effect on you as Keto's post.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

I've never heard of this until just now.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket

Here is the meme in question.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> I've never heard of this until just now.


she had a great rack. she couldn't use that album title these days. they'd crucify her


----------



## cheezyridr

i dont understand why she's holding up an electric toothbrush though


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> i dont understand why she's holding up an electric toothbrush though


to remind him that she still has 'their' sex toy?


----------



## zontar

For stealing tools, cooler.


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> For stealing tools, cooler.


someone steals tools? taking the tools a man makes his bread & butter with, is pretty low.


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> someone steals tools? taking the tools a man makes his bread & butter with, is pretty low.


unless you are in a Nazi POW camp...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

zontar said:


> For stealing tools, cooler.


----------



## zontar

I was only kidding.


----------



## Robert1950

Why does Trump like Vlad so much??


----------



## Farmboyjo

butterknucket said:


>


Bun E. !!!

Haven’t thought about the giant drumsticks in probably 30 years. Thanks so much for the memory!


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## zontar

Oh, you're American.


----------



## cheezyridr

Robert1950 said:


> Why does Trump like Vlad so much??


remember this?













zontar said:


> Oh, you're American. No wonder you are so darn sexy!


it's a curse i have to live with. it's even worse when you have to deal with all the sheetmetal groupies. we all have our cross to bear though, i guess i shouldn't complain.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket

I've had nightmares that look like this.


----------



## butterknucket

New Research Suggests Semen May Actually Cure Depression In Women


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> New Research Suggests Semen May Actually Cure Depression In Women


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Robert1950

This Lego Enthusiast has a lot of time on their hands.....


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2022912084388260


----------



## keto

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2022912084388260


When I was 19 I was at the bar with my gf, left pretty drunk, needed to catch a bus ...HERE IT COMES so I start sprinting down the sidewalk towards the bus stop, looking back over my shoulder and waving at the driver. As I turned to look where I was going, PERFECT timing on the turnaround, I hit a streetlight like that ^ but wayyyyyyy harder. I was out a few seconds. Bus driver took mercy and waited for us. I had a rather large knot on my forehead for a few days.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guitar101

Liked it . . . on mute. Nice to see a sexy woman with a little meat on her bones.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh

^ That's pretty sweet stuff.


----------



## butterknucket

I love how he lets the bar slide down on its own.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

This exhibition is called, “What if shoes had faces?”


----------



## butterknucket

I just keep seeing a swan.


----------



## brucew

http://imgur.com/EprkFgl




http://imgur.com/KymZeD8


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> I just keep seeing a swan.


me too. i tried going to the web address but it comes up as a dead page for me


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## LexxM3

Stopped in Orillia for a snack on the way home to KW from Gravenhurst. Some neat art guitars out on the street:


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Lola

LexxM3 said:


> Stopped in Orillia for a snack on the way home to KW from Gravenhurst. Some neat art guitars out on the street:


Very cool. This reminds me of Nashville Tennessee. The streets have guitar pieces all over the downtown area.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


>


OMG right on point! LMAO I saved a piece of apple pie with real whipped cream for this exact moment. I ate the whole pie though and all the whipped cream. Once I got started, I couldn’t stop. It was a home made deep dish apple crumble pie.

Ya, I was selfish and didn’t think of anyone else but myself but at that moment I thought to myself, “hell, I will just make another one” which I did. Problem solved.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


it's all over pornhub....a friend told me about it


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


>


The same could be definitely said about female accoutrements. I know as I have fibbed many times in regards to new articles of clothing, etc. This is the only place where I can safely admit this lol!


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Bubb




----------



## Bubb




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## BSTheTech

Lola said:


> The same could be definitely said about female accoutrements. I know as I have fibbed many times in regards to new articles of clothing, etc. This is the only place where I can safely admit this lol!


We got your back sister...


----------



## fretzel




----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

Why? What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## mhammer

Having recently driven through New Brunswick and Nova Scotia, as well as Pennsylvania and Ohio, you see a lot of signs warning of big mammals emerging from the brush near the highway; generally moose and deer. Sometimes the signs are for the one species, sometimes for the other, but sometimes both at once.

Moose crossing signs vary with respect to the specific silhouette used, but the moose depicted is a male with its head and antlers lowered, like it was coming back from a hard day at work. Deer, on the other hand, are generally shown leaping. Both are generally shown pointing to the left, in the direction of the North American road you're driving on. The image conveyed when they are shown side by side, however, will depend on who's on the left and who's on the right. Moose on the left and deer on the right looks like the deer doesn't want to wait for the moose and is just going to jump over the damn slowpoke. Deer on the left looks like the moose just goosed the deer, and the deer is jumping up out of surprise.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1080379668804395


----------



## Guest

never mind.


----------



## High/Deaf

That's why this may have been the greatest theft deterrent known to man.










And this was probably largely responsible for Neilsen numbers go into the tank.











File this all under "things we take for granted that some will never get"?


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> File this all under "things we take for granted that some will never get"?


I was dad's remote.


----------



## cheezyridr

i walked into a 7-11 one day, a young girl had a 45 adapter on a chain around her neck. i said to her "hey that's cool, i haven't seen one of those in ages!" she said "oh! you know what it is? i found it in my grandmom's attic, is it some kind of symbol? what does it mean? 

i tried to tell her what it was, but she didn't know what a 45 was, or what a vinyl record was. i told her it was kinda like a giant cd.


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


>


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

I wonder if Alex has ever tried to reach for one of the switches on his pedalboard and accidentally kicked some of them into the audience.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LexxM3

You know you want this in your shower ... 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bubb




----------



## zontar

Well there it goes...​


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guitar101

butterknucket said:


>


The big one in the pic is a Farfisa Compact duel keyboard. I have the Farfisa Compact single keyboard that I want to restore (again) but it never seems to get done.


----------



## Bubb




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Guitar101 said:


> The big one in the pic is a Farfisa Compact duel keyboard. I have the Farfisa Compact single keyboard that I want to restore (again) but it never seems to get done.
> 
> View attachment 220210
> View attachment 220212


They're cool sounding organs.


----------



## cheezyridr

Bubb said:


>


that's going to be expensive, considering the bike


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guitar101

butterknucket said:


> They're cool sounding organs.


Yes, they really are. The black keys have an amazing bass sound and that is why I played bass and keys for the first few years using this keyboard. It was pretty old when I bought it.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Yes, and you're a German.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Bubb

cheezyridr said:


> that's going to be expensive, considering the bike


Yeah Ducati right ? Stepson rides them,has 2 right now I think,haven't had an update in a while.
I think this guy might have a good limp too.
Looks like his knee took a good shot on the dismount.


----------



## Bubb




----------



## fretzel

This is from an actual ad campaign about 5 years ago.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## cheezyridr

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 220314



that was one of the toughest things to get used to when i married my last wife.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## davetcan

If they're going to do this shit you'd think they'd find someone who could actually read and write English 

_It is my modest obligation to write you this letter as regards the Authorization of your owed payment through our most respected financial institution (Bank of America). I am Mr. Jeff Anderson, TRANSFER INSPECTION OFFICER, foreign operations Department Bank of America, the British Government in Conjunction with us government, World Bank, united Nations Organization on foreign Payment matters has empowered my bank after much consultation and consideration to handle all foreign payments and release them to their appropriate beneficiaries with the help of a Representative from Federal Reserve Bank of New York.

As the newly Appointed/Accredited International Paying Bank, We have been instructed by the world governing body together with the committee on international debt reconciliation department to release your overdue funds with immediate effect; with this exclusive vide transaction no.: wha/eur/202,password: 339331, pin code: 78569, having received these vital payment numbers, you are instantly qualified to receive and confirm your payment with us within the next 96hrs.

Be informed that we have verified your payment file as directed to us and your name is next on the list of our outstanding fund beneficiaries to receive their payment. Be advised that because of too many funds beneficiaries, you are entitled to receive the sum of $14.5M,(Fourteen Million Five Hundred Thousand Dollars only), as to enable us pay other eligible beneficiaries.

To facilitate with the process of this transaction, please kindly re-confirm the following information below:


1) Your Full Name:
2) Your Full Address:
3) Your Contact Telephone and Fax No:
4) Your Profession, Age and Marital Status:
5) Any Valid Form of Your Identification/Driver's License:
6) Bank Name:
7) Bank Address:
8) Account Name:
9) Account Number:
10) Swift Code:
11) Routing Number:


As soon as we receive the above mentioned information, your payment will be processed and released to you without any further delay. This notification email should be your confidential property to avoid impersonators claiming your fund. You are required to provide the above information for your transfer to take place through Bank to Bank Transfer directly from Bank of America_


----------



## JBFairthorne

The english that email is considerably better than most of the similar scam mails that I've seen.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


>


Alls I can say to this is: *Depends!*

We're all getting older, our friends, too. Maybe you just don't know they're peeing?


----------



## Steadfastly

"Hands On"


----------



## cheezyridr

Steadfastly said:


> "Hands On"


that's VERY cool


----------



## butterknucket

To the person that stole my anti-depressants, I hope you're happy now.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> To the person that stole my anti-depressants, I hope you're happy now.


Of course.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

WHO? WHAT? WOW? The week in weird


----------



## High/Deaf

Death metal without a double kickdrum? Hmmm. They look like Partridge Family of death metal. I think they're probably as accurate to that genre as this was to metal.


----------



## greco




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

High/Deaf said:


> Death metal without a double kickdrum? Hmmm.


I was kind of thinking the same about the CX-3. I guess it's much more metal than a Casio though.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


holy shit that's a scary pic!


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> holy shit that's a scary pic!


I thought it might be going a bit far, but it certainly is random.


----------



## Guitar101

cheezyridr said:


> holy shit that's a scary pic!





butterknucket said:


>


DNA database?


----------



## butterknucket

Guitar101 said:


> DNA database?


Dark web sperm bank?


----------



## cheezyridr

Guitar101 said:


> DNA database?


sort of, yeah. at any time she could withdraw consent under the law, and be able to provide dna evidence without undergoing any sort of examination.

aside from that, just on the surface. a woman sitting alone in a bedroom lit by candles, adorned by a creepy collection of mementos from her ride on the cock carousel. she's been pretty busy. it doesn't appear that she found the experience positive.


----------



## Kenmac

Changing times...


----------



## zontar

Why do you come to Germany?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

MC Escher got a job with GM. Didn't work out though.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


>


"You get by with a little help from your friends"


----------



## Wardo

There’s a Frank Zappa song in there somewhere.



butterknucket said:


>


----------



## butterknucket

greco said:


> "You get by with a little help from your friends"
> View attachment 220898


I don't know why my pictures aren't showing up today.


----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


> I don't know why my pictures aren't showing up today.


Happens to me also...but not consistently.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Or a large person with a partially eaten pie with scissors stuck in it.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Guest




----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


> I don't know why my pictures aren't showing up today.


It's that glitch where the forum won't accept anything not from a secure (http*s*) site.


----------



## Guest

delete the 's' in the http*s *when posting it here.


----------



## butterknucket

Please enter a valid message


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> Please enter a valid message


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Perfect fit!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Perfect fit!


at first i thought it was frozen water in the dish, then i put my glasses on...


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


>


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## greco




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1008772999310429


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

who is she?


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> who is she?


Don’t know but Butterknucket seems to like T&A a lot. Each to his own.


----------



## Robert1950

@butterknucket


----------



## zontar

Why fight for England, your enemy?


----------



## jb welder

cheezyridr said:


> who is she?


Andrea Catsimatidis: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> who is she?


I forget her name, but she's married to Richard Nixon's grandson.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Don’t know but Butterknucket seems to like T&A a lot. Each to his own.


i'm pretty fond of it myself. hahahaha


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


>


related to Stewie Griffin?


----------



## butterknucket

Robert1950 said:


> @butterknucket


Would you prefer pictures of men?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

After 37 years of marriage, Jake dumped his wife for his young secretary. 

His new girlfriend demanded that they live in Jake and Edith’s multi-million dollar home. Since 
Jake had better lawyers, he prevailed. He gave Edith, his now ex-wife, just 3 days to move out. 
She spent the 1st day packing her belongings into boxes and crates. 

On the 2nd day, she had two movers come and collect her things. On the 3rd day, she sat down for 
the last time at their beautiful dining room table by candlelight, put on some soft background music, 
and feasted on a pound of shrimp, a jar of caviar and a bottle of Chardonnay. 

When she had finished, she went into each and every room and stuffed half-eared shrimp shells 
dipped in caviar into the hollow of all the curtain rods. She then cleaned up the kitchen and left. 

When Jake returned with his new girlfriend, all was bliss for the first few days. 

Then slowly, the house began to smell. They tried everything- cleaning, mopping, and airing the 
place out. Vents were checked for dead rodents and carpets were cleaned. Air fresheners were hung 
everywhere. Exterminators were brought in to set off gas canisters during which they had to move 
out for a few days and in the end they even replaced the expensive wool carpeting. Nothing worked. 
People stopped coming over to visit. Repairmen refused to work in the house. The maid quit. Finally, 
they could not take the stench any longer and decided to move. 

A month later, even though they had cut their price in half, they could not find a buyer for their stinky 
house. Word got out and eventually even the local realtors refused to return their calls. Finally they 
had to borrow a huge sum of money from the bank to purchase a new place.

Edith called Jake and asked how things were going. He told her the saga of the rotting house. She 
listened politely and said that she missed her old home terribly and would be willing to reduce her 
divorce settlement in exchange for getting the house back. 

Knowing his ex-wife had no idea how bad the smell was, he agreed on a price that was about 1/10th 
of what the house had been worth, but only if she were the sign the papers that very day. She agreed 
and within the hour, his lawyers delivered the paperwork. 

A week later, Jake and his girlfriend stood smiling as they watched the moving company pack everything 
to take to their new home... 

Including the curtain rods.


----------



## Robert1950

butterknucket said:


> Would you prefer pictures of men?


I'm 68 years old. I worked in social services for 30 years. Women were co-workers for many years. I have a different, less adolescent attitude towards them. Call it being a fogey if want, but I really don't find your choice of pictures entertaining at all,


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket

Robert1950 said:


> I'm 68 years old. I worked in social services for 30 years. Women were co-workers for many years. I have a different, less adolescent attitude towards them. Call it being a fogey if want, but I really don't find your choice of pictures entertaining at all,


Fair enough, but the pictures aren't pornographic, and they're far better than political absurdity and people killing each other.


----------



## JHarasym

Bill and Sarah, his wife of 25 years, were settling down to sleep for the night.
After a few minutes Sarah said out loud, "Honey, I've been wondering, if I were to die before you, would you get remarried?"
Bill, having just started to doze off had to think a minute, then replied, 
" Well, gee, we've had 25 wonderful years together and I'd miss you terribly, so yeah, I'd probably want to get married again."
"Oh, okay", said his wife.
A couple of minutes later she asked," Would you and your new wife live in our house?"
Bill sighed and answered, "Gosh I don't know. I love the house with everything we've done to fix it up. This is a great neighbourhood and I play cards with the boys at Charlie's down the street every Friday. So yeah I guess we'd live here."
"Oh, okay", said Sarah.
A couple of minutes later she was at it again. "Would you and your new wife sleep in our bed?"
Bill was getting a bit perturbed by all this, but he thought and then said 
"Well this was a really expensive mattress when we bought it last year, and it's still like new, so I imagine we would sleep in this bed. Now please, go to sleep".
Nevertheless after a few minutes, Sarah asked, "Would she use my golf clubs?"
By then Bill was really exasperated. 
"Of course not", he blurted, "She's left-handed!"


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Fair enough, but the pictures aren't pornographic, and they're far better than political absurdity and people killing each other.


Each to their own. I can tolerate it for the most part but some are in bad taste.

Your idea of taste is up to your own personal interpretation I guess.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Each to their own. I can tolerate it for the most part but some are in bad taste.
> 
> Your idea of taste is up to your own personal interpretation I guess.



just for you, cause you're my good friend. hope these are good ones, i'm only guessing


----------



## Robert1950

One of the classics.........


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

Let's,... blend things, ...a wee bit









photography by robert simpson c2018









photograph by robert simpson c2018


----------



## butterknucket

butterknucket said:


>





Robert1950 said:


> Let's,... blend things, ...a wee bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photography by robert simpson c2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photograph by robert simpson c2018


Whatever floats your boat.  I don't judge.


----------



## Robert1950

butterknucket said:


> Whatever floats your boat.  I don't judge.


Neither do I, in this case. These,... guys,... make for really interesting photographs.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> just for you, cause you're my good friend. hope these are good ones, i'm only guessing


Na not my cuppa but thx Cheezy for thinking of me. Show me a PRS S2! Now there’s something that would titillate me.

Or.....a beautiful big rig. The rotator truck on Highway through Hell is just so damned gorgeous. Now there’s something that’s super exciting to look at. It makes me drool. I want a ride in one before I cease and desist on this planet.

I guess I am a little weird but I don’t really care. That rotator truck does it for me. Lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 221286


i dont care what anyone says, that was good!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest

A woman in a hot air balloon realizes she is lost. She lowers her altitude and spots a man 
fishing from a boat below. She shouts to him, "Excuse me, can you help me? I promised a 
friend I would meet him an hour ago, but I don't know where I am."

The man consults his portable GPS and replies, "You're in a hot air balloon, approximately 
30 feet above a ground elevation of 2,346 feet above sea level. You are at 31 degrees, 14.97 
minutes north latitude and 100 degrees, 49.09 minutes west longitude.

She rolls her eyes and says, "You must be a Republican!"

"I am," replies the man. "How did you know?"

"Well," answers the balloonist, "everything you tell me is technically correct, but I have no idea 
what to do with your information, and I'm still lost. Frankly, you're not much help to me."

The man smiles and responds, "You must be a Democrat."

"I am, replies the balloonist. "How did you know?"

"Well," says the man, "You don't know where you are or where you're going. You've risen to 
where you are due to a large quantity of hot air. You made a promise that you have no idea how 
to keep, and now you expect me to solve your problem. You're in exactly the same position you 
were in before we met, but, somehow, now it's my fault."


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Jim DaddyO

An older one, but still funny and relevant.

Checking out at the store, the young cashier suggested to the much older lady that she should bring her own grocery bags, because plastic bags are not good for the environment.
The woman apologized to the young girl and explained, "We didn't have this 'green thing' back in my earlier days."

The young clerk responded, "That's our problem today. Your generation did not care enough to save our environment for future generations."

The older lady said that she was right -- our generation didn't have the "green thing" in its day. The older lady went on to explain:
Back then, we returned milk bottles, soda bottles and beer bottles to the store. The store sent them back to the plant to be washed and sterilized and refilled, so it could use the same bottles over and over. So they really were recycled. But we didn't have the "green thing" back in our day.

Grocery stores bagged our groceries in brown paper bags that we reused for numerous things. Most memorable besides household garbage bags was the use of brown paper bags as book covers for our school books. This was to ensure that public property (the books provided for our use by the school) was not defaced by our scribblings. Then we were able to personalize our books on the brown paper bags. But, too bad we didn't do the "green thing" back then.
We walked up stairs because we didn't have an escalator in every store and office building. We walked to the grocery store and didn't climb into a 300-horsepower machine every time we had to go two blocks.

But she was right. We didn't have the "green thing" in our day.

Back then we washed the baby's diapers because we didn't have the throw away kind. We dried clothes on a line, not in an energy-gobbling machine burning up 220 volts. Wind and solar power really did dry our clothes back in our early days. Kids got hand-me-down clothes from their brothers or sisters, not always brand-new clothing.

But that young lady is right; we didn't have the "green thing" back in our day. 
Back then we had one TV, or radio, in the house -- not a TV in every room. And the TV had a small screen the size of a handkerchief (remember them?), not a screen the size of the state of Montana. In the kitchen we blended and stirred by hand because we didn't have electric machines to do everything for us. When we packaged a fragile item to send in the mail, we used wadded up old newspapers to cushion it, not Styrofoam or plastic bubble wrap. Back then, we didn't fire up an engine and burn gasoline just to cut the lawn. We used a push mower that ran on human power. We exercised by working so we didn't need to go to a health club to run on treadmills that operate on electricity.

But she's right; we didn't have the "green thing" back then.

We drank from a fountain when we were thirsty instead of using a cup or a plastic bottle every time we had a drink of water. We refilled writing pens with ink instead of buying a new pen, and we replaced the razor blade in a r azor instead of throwing away the whole razor just because the blade got dull.

But we didn't have the "green thing" back then.

Back then, people took the streetcar or a bus and kids rode their bikes to school or walked instead of turning their moms into a 24-hour taxi service in the family's $45,000 SUV or van, which cost what a whole house did before the"green thing." We had one electrical outlet in a room, not an entire bank of sockets to power a dozen appliances. And we didn't need a computerized gadget to receive a signal beamed from satellites 23,000 miles out in space in order to find the nearest burger joint.

But isn't it sad the current generation laments how wasteful we old folks were just because we didn't have the "green thing" back then?

Please forward this on to another selfish old person who needs a lesson in conservation from a smart ass young person.

We don't like being old in the first place, so it doesn't take much to piss us off... Especially from a tattooed, multiple pierced smartass who can't make change without the cash register telling them how much.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> An older one, but still funny and relevant.
> 
> Checking out at the store, the young cashier suggested to the much older lady that she should bring her own grocery bags, because plastic bags are not good for the environment.
> The woman apologized to the young girl and explained, "We didn't have this 'green thing' back in my earlier days."
> 
> .


i'm just glad i wasn't behind her in line. hahahaha


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Sneaky

laristotle said:


> View attachment 221408


Who's the guy in the middle?

Ann was a hottie back then. Who knew?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

Sneaky said:


> Who's the guy in the middle?
> 
> Ann was a hottie back then. Who knew?


I don't know.
That's BK's pic that didn't show for him.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

Damn! Sure would love to see a full pic of that for context.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Damn! Sure would love to see a full pic of that for context.


It was from a video on msn this morning. She was getting launched off a water slide.

Water slide sends woman flying


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Lola

Good song lyrics


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## BSTheTech

All hail Hypno-Cat!


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


>


One of my eyes just fell out!


----------



## Robert1950

An Ontario Flag. Strawberry Fields Rock Festival . August 1970. Mosport Park. Canada's Answer Woodstock.
I was there. No acid for me though. Mescaline I think[
QUOTE="butterknucket, post: 2294570, member: 120"]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lola

Such a cool vehicle!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Such a cool vehicle!


Would be great for transporting gear too.
I've been tempted to buy a hearse, even though a soccer mom minivan would be more practical.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Chitmo

My cat got stuck!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


Some ppl. Craziness still prevails.


----------



## Lola

This would be so cool for gigging. Can you imagine?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cboutilier

laristotle said:


> Would be great for transporting gear too.
> I've been tempted to buy a hearse, even though a soccer mom minivan would be more practical.


We had one in high school. The "Dead Girls Can't Say No" sticker got a lot of complaints.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Wardo

[QUOTE="laristotle, post: 2295930, member: 1896"
I've been tempted to buy a hearse,.[/QUOTE]

Friend of mine had a 64 caddy hearse when we were in HS circa 1975. The car was very popular with the york regional police.


----------



## butterknucket

Eel slap!


----------



## zontar

Have to add more Froot Loops to my milk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


that's a really cool pic! it reminds me of the car my grandfather had in the yard when i was a little kid. i used to play in it, even though i wasn't allowed, because it was full of mice or rats, i forget which. he eventually sold it to some guy up the street who was going to turn it into a hot rod but i don't think he ever did. i'm pretty sure this was it:










1932 essex terraplane convertible. it didn't look anything like this when i played in it. more like the car in your post


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> that's a really cool pic! it reminds me of the car my grandfather had in the yard when i was a little kid. i used to play in it, even though i wasn't allowed, because it was full of mice or rats, i forget which. he eventually sold it to some guy up the street who was going to turn it into a hot rod but i don't think he ever did. i'm pretty sure this was it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1932 essex terraplane convertible. it didn't look anything like this when i played in it. more like the car in your post


When I was a kid, my uncle had a 1938 Pontiac in the backyard that my cousins and I used to play in. It was rotting inside and most likely had mice in it as well.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest

Prototype Shelby Mustang unearthed after 50 years could be worth millions
"Little Red" GT500 coupe testbed found rotting in Texas field after decades spent assuming it'd been crushed


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

I wasn't exactly a fan of Nash, but he was an interesting character.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> I wasn't exactly a fan of Nash, but he was an interesting character.


I love the SLASH.


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> I love Nash the Slash. He was unique and innovative.


----------



## Lola

Delete double post


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> I wasn't exactly a fan of Nash, but he was an interesting character.


He was very unique and innovative.


----------



## Mooh

Saw Nash The Slash several times way back when. Very loud shows, but the performances were great, his persona intriguing, the electric fiddle and mandolin were unique, plus he sometimes added other other unusual instruments. I still have a couple of LPs or EPs somewhere. The sticker that came with Decomposing was cool.

Nash the Slash


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

An American....


----------



## Robert1950

Another American...


----------



## Robert1950

Definitely another American...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

Didn't think Putin visited Walmart....


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Lola

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Look at this gorgeous truck. The chrome, the paint. I love this truck!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## cheezyridr

Robert1950 said:


> Didn't think Putin visited Walmart....


maybe it's chelsea handler? hahahahah

but seriously though... i'm starting to have my doubts about those wal mart pics. i've been to lots of them and have never seen anything as fun as those pics. i always look, and always bring my phone, hoping to get a pic like those. so far, no luck. i think they're staged.


----------



## Robert1950

cheezyridr said:


> but seriously though... i'm starting to have my doubts about those wal mart pics. i've been to lots of them and have never seen anything as fun as those pics. i always look, and always bring my phone, hoping to get a pic like those. so far, no luck. i think they're staged.


I assume you have mean Walmarts in Canada? These pictures are likely from the American heartland and the American south, I think. Not sure the occurrence of this type of "dressed to go shopping in apparel" is as common in suburban Maine or Oregon either.


----------



## Robert1950

Thought this thread was the best place.


----------



## cheezyridr

Robert1950 said:


> I assume you have mean Walmarts in Canada? These pictures are likely from the American heartland and the American south, I think. Not sure the occurrence of this type of "dressed to go shopping in apparel" is as common in suburban Maine or Oregon either.


ive lived in 10 states plus canada. most of them southern states. it's like big foot. i WANT to believe, but so far, i ain;t seen one. hahahaha


----------



## Robert1950

It is likely that people who get these shots of "People of Walmart" are likely skulking around looking for 'photo opportunities'. But then, it by the number of photos over the years (seems like ~7500), they are not that hard to find. The grossest one was of an obese woman, in grey yoga type pants who hadn't bothered to wear anything for that certain time of the month.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## cheezyridr

Robert1950 said:


> It is likely that people who get these shots of "People of Walmart" are likely skulking around looking for 'photo opportunities'. But then, it by the number of photos over the years (seems like ~7500), they are not that hard to find. The grossest one was of an obese woman, in grey yoga type pants who hadn't bothered to wear anything for that certain time of the month.



hahahah yeah, i've seen more than one of those pics. my fav is the huge fat lady who's giant saggy tits were covered by pulling up her pink terry cloth shorts waaayyy higher than they were ever designed to go. hahahaha


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Guest

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## JazzyT

laristotle said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


That looks like it goes well with sushi.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=236639510382922


----------



## Guest




----------



## greco

@laristotle This is the best reason I have ever seen to buy a treadmill! I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=236639510382922


That really needs some sort of NASCAR narration.


----------



## mhammer

CNN has been running a series on the history of comedy (thugh it tends to focus on the last 50 years of American comedy...as if nothing ever made anyone laugh anywhere else or at any other time). A recent episode looked at comedians whose lives or careers ended sooner than we were ready for them to end (though they sidestepped Lenny Bruce and Sam Kinison). In the episode, George Carlin is asked what he would like as an epitaph on his tombstone. He offers up two alternatives: "He was just here a minute ago", and "Too hip for the room".

The latter finally dawned on me the other day. In the parlance of stand-up comedians, when a joke or routine prompts lots of laughs from the audience, you say that the joke/routine "killed". If the room remains silent, comedians will say they "died". So, "kill" = success, "die" = failed.

Starting in the 50's, as socially-conscious comedy started to emerge Mort Sahl, Lenny Bruce, Nichols & May, et al.), much of it out of Chicago, the prospect arose of the comedian attempting to satirize, or sarcastically comment on, something that was under the social radar of patrons who might have gone to the club expecting mother-in-law jokes or rubber chickens. In those circumstances, the explanation comedians would give for why they "died" was that they were "too hip for the room"; i.e., aware of darkly comedic social realities that went over the heads of the audience.

So Carlin's suggested epitaph is, in fact, an explanation for why he died. I finally got it. He's clever.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

Seven people per year, on average, die from attacks by British cows. In comparison, on average, six people are killed in shark attacks per year globally. Yet it is sharks, rather than cows, that are feared and often demonised in popular culture.


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> Seven people per year, on average, die from attacks by British.


You’re kidding? That’s crazy. Robert do you have a link? Never heard of this before.


----------



## JazzyT

The cows themselves, or is this a lactose intolerance gone very wrong thing?


----------



## Guest

gotta watch out for them cows.


----------



## butterknucket

Further proof that we should eat every last one of them.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Just a gorgeous. What a fabulous entrance you could make!


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Just a gorgeous. What a fabulous entrance you could make!


Planning some renos at your place?


----------



## Lola

This is such a beautiful act of kindness!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


i think i dated her back in the 90's


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## greco




----------



## Robert1950

Lola said:


> You’re kidding? That’s crazy. Robert do you have a link? Never heard of this before.


BBC News in an article about numbers and statistics. This was used as an example.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

Robert1950 said:


> Seven people per year, on average, die from attacks by British cows. In comparison, on average, six people are killed in shark attacks per year globally. Yet it is sharks, rather than cows, that are feared and often demonised in popular culture.


Coming soon to Discovery Network: Cow Week!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

^^^
Was that in a Ford Fiso or a Pontiac Goole?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

This Bride Canceled Her Wedding After Guests Refused to Pay Her $1,500 Attendance Fee


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=280058469482106


----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


>


Stewart was brilliant, my opinion of him just went through the roof.


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


> This Bride Canceled Her Wedding After Guests Refused to Pay Her $1,500 Attendance Fee


I would have been tempted to have her sign a money back guarantee. If the marriage lasts 10 years, she could keep the money. If it failed in that first decade, I'd get my money back plus interest (let's say 5%/year to keep it simple). 

With her attitude, I doubt it would last 2 years. On the other hand, if hubby killed her (significant probability here, IMO), I guess I'd be out the whole thing, so just as well it wasn't an option.


----------



## High/Deaf

Still laughing about the killer cows post earlier. Never trust cows, they're up to something ......


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> This Bride Canceled Her Wedding After Guests Refused to Pay Her $1,500 Attendance Fee


that guy dodged a fucking bullet for sure! not that he didn't deserve it. any man stupid enough to marry a shrew like her deserves what will eventually happen to him.
priceless quote from the article :



> Realizing they would not be able to afford their dream wedding, Susan's fiancé suggested tying the knot in Las Vegas. The bride quickly shut down the idea, asking, "Am I supposed to get married in the heart of shady gamblers, alcoholics and the get rich fast fallacy?"


----------



## Chitmo

View attachment 222852


----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> I would have been tempted to have her sign a money back guarantee. If the marriage lasts 10 years, she could keep the money. If it failed in that first decade, I'd get my money back plus interest (let's say 5%/year to keep it simple).
> 
> With her attitude, I doubt it would last 2 years. On the other hand, if hubby killed her (significant probability here, IMO), I guess I'd be out the whole thing, so just as well it wasn't an option.


I think everyone knew the marriage was doomed, apart from it being an incredibly stupid and selfish thing to ask of people, and didn't bother for both reasons.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Why fight for England, your enemy?
Enemy? What are you talkin' about?


----------



## greco

Excellent! SO TRUE!
Perfect timing for me as I just got in from shopping for groceries and I'm waiting for L&M to contact me regarding a guitar they are bringing in for me to try....


----------



## butterknucket

Wife: I have a bag full of used clothing I'd like to donate. 

Husband: Why not just throw it in the trash. That's much easier. 

Wife: But there are poor starving people who can really use all these clothes. 

Husband: Honey, anyone who fits your clothing is not starving. 

Husband is recovering from a head injury now.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


>


*Case Manager








*








*







*


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Chitmo

@cboutilier


----------



## cboutilier

Chitmo said:


> @cboutilier
> 
> View attachment 222928


Looks structurally sound


----------



## High/Deaf

Chitmo said:


> @cboutilier
> 
> View attachment 222928


LOL A swing set for quantum mechanics. If you swing long enough, eventually you will get through the brick wall. 

On the other hand, this looks to solve many of the safety-related problems with swings. No one moves, no one gets hurt.


----------



## jb welder

cboutilier said:


> Looks structurally sound


I don't think the bar is affixed up top, so probably the 'rack' is just being used as a holder, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Guest

At the National Art Gallery, a husband and wife were staring at a portrait that had them 
completely confused. The painting depicted three black men totally naked, sitting on a 
bench.
Two of the figures had black penises, but the one in the middle had a pink penis. The 
curator of the gallery realized that they were having trouble interpreting the painting and 
offered his personal assessment.

He went on for over half an hour explaining how it depicted the sexual emasculation of 
African Americans in a predominately white patriarchal society . "In fact", he pointed out, 
"Some serious critics believe that the pink penis also reflects the cultural and sociological 
oppression experienced by gay men in contemporary society".

After the curator left, an Newfie approached the couple and said, "Would you like to know 
what the painting is really about?"

"Now why would you claim to be more of an expert than the curator of the gallery", asked 
the couple?

"Because I am the artist, who painted the picture", he replied, "In fact, there are no African 
Americans depicted at all.
They're just three Newfie coal miners. The guy in the middle went home for lunch"


----------



## capnjim

If you are old enough, you will get this:


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

A guy stuck his head into a barbershop and asked, "How long before I can get a haircut?" 
The barber looked around the shop full of customers and said, "About 2 hours." The guy left. 
A few days later, the same guy stuck his head in the door and asked, "How long before I can 
get a haircut?" The barber looked around at the shop and said, "About 3 hours." The guy left. 
A week later, the same guy stuck his head in the shop and asked, "How long before I can get a 
haircut?" The barber looked around the shop and said, "About an hour and a half." The guy left. 
The barber turned to his friend and said, "Hey, Bob, do me a favor, follow him and see where he 
goes. He keeps asking how long he has to wait for a haircut, but he never comes back." A little 
while later, Bob returned to the shop, laughing hysterically. The barber asked, "So, where does 
he go when he leaves?" Bob looked up, wiped the tears from his eyes and said, "Your house!"


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=314324615781969


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

Arsingmongle? Futtock? +2 in the lexicon today! Thanks Larry!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


I saw this one too.


----------



## Lola




----------



## High/Deaf

Elaine Bennis? I don't need no stinkin' Elaine Bennis. I got Theresa now.........


----------



## silvertonebetty

Any one know her if so run .







sad thing is she looks like a girl I use to know . No names needed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JazzyT

^^^ Hah! I got this:


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Any one know her if so run .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad thing is she looks like a girl I use to know . No names needed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My husband would love it if I sold all my guitars and stuff but that will never happen.


----------



## greco

Waxing eloquent from an audio perspective...


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> Any one know her if so run .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad thing is she looks like a girl I use to know . No names needed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


her boyfriend killed her after that. the judge ruled it was justifiable homicide, and let him off with a warning to be more selective in the future


----------



## Guest

A woman is on trial for beating her husband to death with his guitar collection. 
Judge says, ‘First offender?’ She says, ‘No, first a Gibson! Then a Fender!’


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## fretboard

Anybody from the forum drive this?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


pride parade? hahahaha


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>



The 'double negative' screwed them up. If it had some chew deterrent, it would have been safe. Missed it by that much ..................


----------



## Lola




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


>


Not a cat but a lioness.


----------



## Lola

Just lying in a forest dying a slow and ugly death.


----------



## Lola

Isn’t the grill gorgeous?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=221816778409667


----------



## JazzyT

laristotle said:


>


I'm standing on guard!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Frenchy99

My new set up !


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## jb welder

JazzyT said:


>


----------



## BSTheTech

LOVE Die Antwoord!


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## capnjim

50% of walruses wear glasses????


----------



## butterknucket

capnjim said:


> 50% of walruses wear glasses????


I hope none of the walruses had breast implants.


----------



## High/Deaf

capnjim said:


> 50% of walruses wear glasses????


----------



## Guest




----------



## greco

laristotle said:


>


I'm still laughin!


----------



## Guest

A DEA officer stopped at a ranch in Texas, and talked with an old rancher. 
He told the rancher, "I need to inspect your ranch for illegally grown drugs." 
The rancher said, "Okay , but don't go in that field over there.....", as he pointed 
out the location. The DEA officer verbally exploded saying, " Mister, I have the 
authority of the Federal Government with me!" Reaching into his rear pants pocket, 
the arrogant officer removed his badge and proudly displayed it to the rancher. "See 
this fucking badge?! This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I wish.... On any 
land !! No questions asked or answers given!! Have I made myself clear?.... do you 
understand?!!"
The rancher nodded politely, apologized, and went about his chores. A short time later, 
the old rancher heard loud screams, looked up, and saw the DEA officer running for his
life, being chased by the rancher's big Santa Gertrudis bull...... With every step the bull 
was gaining ground on the officer, and it seemed likely that he'd sure enough get gored 
before he reached safety. The officer was clearly terrified. The rancher threw down his 
tools, ran to the fence and yelled at the top of his lungs.....

"Your badge, show him your fucking BADGE!!"


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Lola

Ain’t this a beaut? A Cadillac? I am guessing from the hood ornament.


----------



## jb welder

Lola said:


> Ain’t this a beaut? A Cadillac? I am guessing from the hood ornament.


It's a '38 Graham, probably could be yours for under a million. 
https://rmsothebys.com/en/auctions/...97-supercharged-cabriolet-by-saoutchik/416704


----------



## JazzyT

butterknucket said:


>


That reminds me of the old joke:

Personal ad in rural Saskatchewan newspaper: bachelor farmer seeks wife with tractor. Send photo ... of tractor.


----------



## cheezyridr

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 223502


what makes that especially funny is, that album is full of pro-christian lyrics


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> what makes that especially funny is, that album is full of pro-christian lyrics


I remember showing the lyrics of 'After Forever' to my mom to prove that they're not satanic.
'Why do they sound so evil then?' lol.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1936271989749185


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cboutilier

I saw a blast from the past today. The remains of a VHS tape strewn along the side of the highway. I haven't seen that sight in at least a decade.


----------



## Wardo

yeah cassette tapes often enjoyed the same fate. Haven't seen one in donkey's years.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


What about dehydrated water?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> [/
> QUOTE]


he's drinking waaayyy to much coke. that stuff ain't good for you


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Well of course someone has done that--but I remember seeing one that said to add instant coffee...


----------



## Guest




----------



## greco

laristotle said:


>


RAN BY CONTRARIANS 

Did I get it right? 
Do I win a prize?


----------



## Guest

or Counts?


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Mooh

No better chick magnet than a minivan with a pair of child car seats in the back. 

Oh, wait...


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest

Lola said:


>


Since it's ******* ..

http://www.dumpaday.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/*******-fixes-14.jpg


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## cheezyridr

i'm so good at procrastinating, that right now i can't even remember what it is i should feel bad about not doing


----------



## Guest

procrastinating - why put off till tomorrow what you can totally ignore today.


----------



## Guest

_A man boarded an airplane and took his seat. As he settled in, he glanced Up and saw the most beautiful 
woman boarding the plane. He soon realized She was heading straight towards his seat. As fate would 
have it, she took The seat right beside his. Eager to strike up a conversation he blurted out, “Business trip 
or pleasure?”

She turned, smiled and said, “Business. I’m going to the Annual Nymphomaniacs of America Convention 
in Boston."

He swallowed hard. Here was the most gorgeous woman he had ever seen Sitting next to him, and she was 
going to a meeting of nymphomaniacs!

Struggling to maintain his composure, he calmly asked, “What’s your Business at this convention?”

“Lecturer,” she responded. “I use information that I have learned from my Personal experiences to debunk 
some of the popular myths about sexuality.”

“Really?” he said. “And what kind of myths are there?”

“Well,” she explained, “one popular myth is that African-American men are The most well-endowed of all men, 
when in fact it is the Native American Indian who is most likely to possess that trait. Another popular myth is 
That Frenchmen are the best lovers, when actually it is Scotsmen who are the best. I have also discovered that 
the lover with Absolutely the best stamina is the Irish

Suddenly the woman became a little uncomfortable and blushed.. “I’m Sorry,” she said, “I shouldn't really be 
discussing all of this with you. I don’t Even know your name.”

“Tonto,” the man said, “Tonto McTavish but my friends call me Paddy"._


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 224428
> 
> 
> _A man boarded an airplane and took his seat. As he settled in, he glanced Up and saw the most beautiful
> woman boarding the plane. He soon realized She was heading straight towards his seat. As fate would
> have it, she took The seat right beside his. Eager to strike up a conversation he blurted out, “Business trip
> or pleasure?”
> 
> She turned, _


and sneezed. it was immediately followed by a full-body shiver, her eyes rolled back, and she let out a quiet gasp. he said to her "are you ok?" and she replied that she had a rare syndrome that caused her to orgasm every time she sneezed. surprised, the man said "oh my, that's rather unusual! are you taking anything for it?" to which the woman replied _yes, black pepper_


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Looks like Nike has a really successful ad campaign going on. Ever since they started their relationship with Kaepernick a lot of people have had the brand on their minds. Making up funny things and sending the logo all over the internet. Well played Nike.


----------



## Guest

But, will it sell product?


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Kenmac




----------



## JHarasym




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


>


There's an old 50's car in a field behind my uncle's barn. I haven't been back there in almost thirty years, but it's still there and I'd like to go get some pictures of it at some point.


----------



## Lola




----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


>


Almost 8 minutes and thousands of people and I only saw one t-shirt.

My other thought was that 50 years has passed and things don't seem to be that different (except for maybe the lack of cellphones).


----------



## Guest

David Attenborough narrates ..


----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


>


And you were annoyed with the pics I posted! 

I'm detecting a double standard here!


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> And you were annoyed with the pics I posted!
> 
> I'm detecting a double standard here!


You see an arm and the side of a leg.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> You see an arm and the side of a leg.


She's not dressed much differently.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Hurricane cam
> 
> 
> She's not dressed much differently.


Lita ford.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## Guest

A friend of mine has a half dozen of those old snow jets.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> A friend of mine has a half dozen of those old snow jets.


My uncle has one behind his barn. The last time I saw it was probably 25 years ago and as far as I know it's still in exactly the same spot.


----------



## jb welder

I'd love one with wheels up front like Cory & Trevor's.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=233627040665408


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JHarasym




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT

JazzyT said:


>


Wha? No likes? Not even from the lesbians on the forum?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

This is a beautiful Olds.


----------



## zontar

Enemy? What are you talkin' about?


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

i wish you really could buy cards like this


----------



## zontar

In 1812 they burned your capital.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Language alert if you're at work....but why are you on here at work anyway?


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> Language alert if you're at work....but why are you on here at work anyway?


no wonder the japanese think we're all like this


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>



Either that or a David Crosby fan.


----------



## Kenmac

Too many keys.


----------



## High/Deaf

LOL It's just triggering samples anyways. So yea, there's at least two 'hits', maybe three or four, in that keyboard. Who knows what you get with the pitch wheel.......


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> LOL It's just triggering samples anyways. So yea, there's at least two 'hits', maybe three or four, in that keyboard. Who knows what you get with the pitch wheel.......


That's propaganda.

(Well it certainly has truth to it as well)


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Guest

"The Truth coming out of the well" Jean-Léon Gérôme, 1896.

According to a 19th century legend, the Truth and the Lie meet one day. The Lie says to the Truth:
"It's a marvellous day today"! The Truth looks up to the skies and sighs, for the day was really
beautiful. They spend a lot of time together, ultimately arriving beside a well. The Lie tells the
Truth: "The water is very nice, let's take a bath together!" The Truth, once again suspicious, tests
the water and discovers that it indeed is very nice. They undress and start bathing. Suddenly, the
Lie comes out of the water, puts on the clothes of the Truth and runs away. The furious Truth comes
out of the well and runs everywhere to find the Lie and to get her clothes back. The World, seeing
the Truth naked, turns its gaze away, with contempt and rage.
The poor Truth returns to the well and disappears forever, hiding therein, its shame. Since then, the
Lie travels around the world, dressed as the Truth, satisfying the needs of society, because, the World,
in any case, harbours no wish at all to meet the naked Truth.


----------



## JazzyT

You can grab the Truth by the pussy, too.


----------



## Robert1950

My LOL for the day....... (now there is a thread idea)


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


ahhh yes....the cruel tutelage of pai mei











laristotle said:


> the World,
> in any case, harbours no wish at all to meet the naked Truth.


i sure would, if it looked like that


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT

Nightmare tonight!


----------



## greco

OK...Pick a number between 1 and 32,000...any number. 
Don't show me or tell me. 
Let me see if I can guess it.


----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## Robert1950

HEY!! OBSCENITIES !!!!! 



butterknucket said:


>


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


she's describing how she stuff the corpses of her enemies into a trunk


----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## butterknucket

BSTheTech said:


> View attachment 225140


Shouldn't that be drummer?


----------



## Guest

or Prime Minister?


----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## LexxM3

Just for you @laristotle










(ok, other bass players are free to enjoy it as well if you insist)


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


It's in the history books. I read it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## capnjim

I thought this was pretty funny. I was sent the wrong part at work. It a long bar that screws into a hotplate. The bar has a 1/2" thread. The hotplate receptacle is 3/8".
No brainer, send it back, get the right part.

The stupid company insists I send them pictures. Its very complicated to do from my work computer.
So I sent them this "Accurate and detailed representation that should be as good as any picture"


----------



## greco

capnjim said:


> So I sent them this "Accurate and detailed representation that should be as good as any picture"
> View attachment 225216


Please let us know their response. 

Thanks for this....I'm killin' myself laughing!


----------



## capnjim

The sales rep loved it. She said she was sitting at her desk laughing. I don't think she will send it off to the company.
I never knew I had so much talent as a Technical Writer.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

capnjim said:


> I thought this was pretty funny. I was sent the wrong part at work. It a long bar that screws into a hotplate. The bar has a 1/2" thread. The hotplate receptacle is 3/8".
> No brainer, send it back, get the right part.
> 
> The stupid company insists I send them pictures. Its very complicated to do from my work computer.
> So I sent them this "Accurate and detailed representation that should be as good as any picture"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225216



Please accept this spider as payment


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest

Looks like it would be quite painful if the rider were to suddenly hit the brakes and slide up that tank.
Man or woman.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Lola

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 225332


Lol


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


>


Now go away from here.


----------



## Guest




----------



## capnjim




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

and, as i look t memes and other bullshit on the internet, i am listening to this right now:


----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## Milkman




----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## zontar

If you steal tools, cooler.


----------



## Guest

A gas station in Halifax was trying to increase it's sales. So the owner put up a sign saying "Free Sex With Fill-Up."
Soon a Newfie pulls in, fills his tank, and then asks for his free sex.
The gas attendent tells him pick to a number from 1 to 10 if he guesses correctly, he will get his free sex.
The Newfie says, "8, b'y"
The gas attendent says, "You were close, sir, but the number was 7. Sorry, no sex this time."
A week later, the same Newfie, along with his buddy, pulls in for a fill up. Again he asks for his free sex and again the gas attendent gives him the same story and asks him to guess the correct number.
The Newfie says, "4, b'y"
The gas attendent says, "Sorry,it was 3. You were close, but no free sex this time."
As they were driving away, the Newfie says to his buddy, "I think that game is rigged and he doesn't really give away free sex."
The buddy replies,"No, b'y, it ain't rigged. My wife won twice last week."


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> If you steal tools, cooler.


cooler as, what they should put a tool theif's body in. taking the tool a man earns his daily bread with is lower than a snake's belly.


----------



## Milkman

Zontar seems to be reciting the screen play from the Great Escape. Funny, I’ve seen that one so many times I hear the German accent when I read the posts.

What a flick!


----------



## Guest

Oh .. that one?
I had something else in my mind all along. lol.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> Zontar seems to be reciting the screen play from the Great Escape.
> 
> What a flick!


Some of the time


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

We can’t change the fact that we age but we can change the way we perceive aging.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Milkman

Yeah baby

Mercury Blues Squared


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Yeah baby
> 
> Mercury Blues Squared


Milkman your back!!! Good to hear from you. I was wondering if you were going to ever return.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> We can’t change the fact that we age but we can change the way we perceive aging.


and the photos in your next 2 posts kinda prove that being "old" is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Milkman your back!!! Good to hear from you. I was wondering if you were going to ever return.


Thanks Lola, nice to be back. I've missed the place.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> Yeah baby
> 
> Mercury Blues Squared


Our band plays this version, without the slide.
It get's people on the dance floor.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> We can’t change the fact that we age but we can change the way we perceive aging.


i suppose many of us do, the more we experience it. hahahaha



Milkman said:


> Yeah baby
> 
> Mercury Blues Squared


that was pretty bad-ass.


----------



## Milkman

I like this version a lot too, maybe because his version (the studio version)was the one I heard first.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest

There's no beer fridge.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Professor mistakenly plays porn in packed U of T lecture hall


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Rastafarian Donkey


----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest

A PLANE IS ON ITS WAY TO TORONTO , WHEN A BLONDE IN ECONOMY CLASS GETS 
UP AND MOVES TO THE FIRST CLASS SECTION AND SITS DOWN.

THE FLIGHT ATTENDANT WATCHES HER DO THIS AND ASKS TO SEE HER TICKET.

SHE THEN TELLS THE BLONDE THAT SHE PAID FOR ECONOMY CLASS AND THAT SHE 
WILL HAVE TO SIT IN THE BACK.

THE BLONDE REPLIES, "I'M BLONDE, I'M BEAUTIFUL, I'M GOING TO TORONTO AND 
I'M STAYING RIGHT HERE."

THE FLIGHT ATTENDANT GOES INTO THE COCKPIT AND TELLS THE PILOT AND 
THE CO-PILOT THAT THERE IS A BLONDE BIMBO SITTING IN FIRST CLASS, THAT 
BELONGS IN ECONOMY AND WON'T MOVE BACK TO HER SEAT.

THE CO-PILOT GOES BACK TO THE BLONDE AND TRIES TO EXPLAIN THAT BECAUSE 
SHE ONLY PAID FOR ECONOMY SHE WILL HAVE TO LEAVE AND RETURN TO HER SEAT.

THE BLONDE REPLIES, "I'M BLONDE, I'M BEAUTIFUL, I'M GOING TO TORONTO AND 
I'M STAYING RIGHT HERE."

THE CO-PILOT TELLS THE PILOT THAT HE PROBABLY SHOULD HAVE THE POLICE 
WAITING WHEN THEY LAND TO ARREST THIS BLONDE WOMAN WHO WON'T LISTEN 
TO REASON.

THE PILOT SAYS, "YOU SAY SHE IS A BLONDE? I'LL HANDLE THIS, I'M MARRIED TO A 
BLONDE. I SPEAK BLONDE."

HE GOES BACK TO THE BLONDE AND WHISPERS IN HER EAR, AND SHE SAYS, "OH, I'M 
SORRY." AND GETS UP AND GOES BACK TO HER SEAT IN ECONOMY.

THE FLIGHT ATTENDANT AND CO-PILOT ARE AMAZED AND ASKED HIM WHAT HE SAID 
TO MAKE HER MOVE WITHOUT ANY FUSS.

"I TOLD HER, 'FIRST CLASS ISN'T GOING TO TORONTO."


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10211174354029461


----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=207686969886434


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10211174354029461


LOL The crowd response was, ummmmm, overwhelming. 

Reminds me of a band I played with years ago that suggested 'we' play Fever. I said "Sure, I need a chance to get a beer and sit down for a few minutes."


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=207686969886434


That's GOT to be a gag. Nobody is that stupid.....


Well, maybe that's saying too much.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> That's GOT to be a gag. Nobody is that stupid.....
> 
> 
> Well, maybe that's saying too much.


I can't see what it is.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> I can't see what it is.


Video clip of two women struggling to free their car door (wedged against a tree), when all they would have to do is inch the car forward a few inches


----------



## JazzyT

Milkman said:


> That's GOT to be a gag. Nobody is that stupid.....
> 
> 
> Well, maybe that's saying too much.


I don't know, my wife, otherwise a very intelligent person, is flummoxed by all things spatial. 

We were walking in an unfamiliar city and came across a street map, with a "you are here marker",
Her: So we came from here (points)
Me: No, we came from here (points)
Her: Oh! And we want to go here (points)
Me: No, we want to go here (points)
Her: Oh! So up ahead we turn right
Me: Left...


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> I can't see what it is.


found it on YT


----------



## cheezyridr

they're chinese. it's not their fault



BSTheTech said:


> View attachment 225778


i love it, a line 6


----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo

View attachment 225821


----------



## Lola

What a glorious night! Just practicing Billy Idol’s White Wedding song. I am hearing the rain fall in between songs. It’s the simple things in life that make me happy. To be privileged enough to be able to have a guitar in my hand and having an amazing and fun time. I am right in the groove. Life is very good. Ah yes, the simple things in life my friends.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## BSTheTech

Lola said:


> What a glorious night! Just practicing Billy Idol’s White Wedding song. I am hearing the rain fall in between songs. It’s the simple things in life that make me happy. To be privileged enough to be able to have a guitar in my hand and having an amazing and fun time. I am right in the groove. Life is very good. Ah yes, the simple things in life my friends.


*Post Fail:*

Ya but WHICH guitar. Pictures would help. Jeez...


----------



## Lola

BSTheTech said:


> *Post Fail:*
> 
> Ya but WHICH guitar. Pictures would help. Jeez...


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> What a glorious night! Just practicing Billy Idol’s White Wedding song. I am hearing the rain fall in between songs. It’s the simple things in life that make me happy. To be privileged enough to be able to have a guitar in my hand and having an amazing and fun time. I am right in the groove. Life is very good. Ah yes, the simple things in life my friends.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Mooh




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 225861


What if you use both?


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I am hearing the rain fall in between songs. It’s the simple things in life that make me happy. .


reminds me of this song


----------



## cheezyridr

funniest shit i've seen in a year:


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> reminds me of this song


I really like these guys. Never heard of them before. Sort of a cross between Metallica and who I don’t know. Thx Cheezy for turning me on to them.


----------



## cheezyridr

i 


Lola said:


> I really like these guys. Never heard of them before. Sort of a cross between Metallica and who I don’t know. Thx Cheezy for turning me on to them.


like to think of them as "fat pantera"


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Lola said:


>


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo

View attachment 226190


----------



## greco

Lola said:


>


Bodie, California - Wikipedia
Bodie, California (abandoned, 1940s)

The poster boy for a ghost town, Bodie is absolutely stunning in its dereliction. The boom-town over 8,000 feet up in the Sierra Nevadas was a gold rush outpost, and, at its height in the 1880"s, allegedly one of the largest cities in California, with over 10,000 residents. 65 saloons lined the dusty mile long main street, meaning the saloon to resident ratio was definitely high enough to keep the sheriff busy. Beyond the swilling of brews though, Bodie developed into a city filled with big town characteristics like churches, hospitals, four fire departments, and even a Chinatown district. Despite the decline after the boom, Bodie had permanent residents through most of the 20th century, even after a fire ravaged much of the downtown business district in 1932. A post office operated at Bodie from 1877 to 1942. After that closed, the down was virtually depopulated. Only a small part of the town still stands today, but what remains has been well preserved.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> Bodie, California (abandoned, 1940s)
> 
> The poster boy for a ghost town, Bodie is absolutely stunning in its dereliction. The boom-town over 8,000 feet up in the Sierra Nevadas was a gold rush outpost, and, at its height in the 1880"s, allegedly one of the largest cities in California, with over 10,000 residents. 65 saloons lined the dusty mile long main street, meaning the saloon to resident ratio was definitely high enough to keep the sheriff busy. Beyond the swilling of brews though, Bodie developed into a city filled with big town characteristics like churches, hospitals, four fire departments, and even a Chinatown district. Despite the decline after the boom, Bodie had permanent residents through most of the 20th century, even after a fire ravaged much of the downtown business district in 1932. A post office operated at Bodie from 1877 to 1942. After that closed, the down was virtually depopulated. Only a small part of the town still stands today, but what remains has been well preserved. Today, visitors are free to to walk the deserted streets of this town built on gold and hope.


Reminds me of a place near Tuscon.


----------



## zontar

Hmm, yes there are missing posts in this thread.


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> Reminds me of a place near Tuscon.


Did you visit Tombstone and Boot Hill? (now tourist traps)


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Hmm, yes there are missing posts in this thread.


This is weird. I noticed this too. I wonder why?


----------



## davetcan

No, for that exact reason. We did visit the town of Old Tucson where they shot a ton of westerns, including High Chaparral.


----------



## Milkman

August sunset on the Grand River


----------



## davetcan




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Yeah. No tools.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


Is that Jane Fonda on the left? It sure looks like her.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Is that Jane Fonda on the left? It sure looks like her.


I don't think so. I think it's just a random picture from a women's magazine in the late 60's.


----------



## zontar

Hey, Virgil.


----------



## Milkman

My dad and his new summer car.


----------



## Lola

This is such a cool piece of furniture. I would love this Caddy sofa in my family room.


----------



## vokey design




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT

Me, at a Chinese Buffet:


----------



## JazzyT

When you know you've nailed your profile photo.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## allthumbs56

davetcan said:


>


Deathwish?????


----------



## davetcan

allthumbs56 said:


> Deathwish?????


Kill wish!


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=251766555527957


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## davetcan

Another graduate of the whole language system.



laristotle said:


>


----------



## Lola




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


What the hell do a Canadian skier and a small insect have to do with anything? 

U r a stupid pearson. (Oh yea, I forgot the Prime Minister, thrown in for effect).


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> What the hell do a Canadian skier and a small insect have to do with anything?
> 
> U r a stupid pearson. (Oh yea, I forgot the Prime Minister, thrown in for effect).


That’s really messed up. OMG


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


I knew this was from you Larry without even looking who posted this. You have a recognizable style! Lol


----------



## Chitmo

View attachment 226516


----------



## mhammer

I can't tell if that's a box meant to protect the box-holder from the spouse, or meant to protect the contents from airport baggage-handlers.


----------



## mhammer

This is rather cruel to Oilers fans, but quite frankly it could apply to a bunch of teams including the Senators, although I suspect it will cheer the spirits of Calgarians most of all.

Edmonton hockey fans counting down the days until Oilers are mathematically eliminated from playoffs


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> I can't tell if that's a box meant to protect the box-holder from the spouse, or meant to protect the contents from airport baggage-handlers.


i suspect a little from column A, and a little from column B. hahahaha


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Isn’t this Kenworth just to die for? What a beautiful custom sleeper box. I just love this truck.









I am trying to get my hubby to get his friend who owns something similar to take me on one of his runs to the States for one of my birthday presents.

The grill and the chrome bumper are this girls bling bling.

I am so addicted to watching Ice Road Truckers and Highway Through Hell. Those Rotators trucks just do it for me. Just supremely crazy gorgeous.

I would love to just detail this truck. It would take me days but I would be happier then a pig in deep doo doo!


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo

Lola said:


> Isn’t this Kenworth just to die for? What a beautiful custom sleeper box. I just love this truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get my hubby to get his friend who owns something similar to take me on one of his runs to the States for one of my birthday presents.
> 
> The grill and the chrome bumper are this girls bling bling.
> 
> I am so addicted to watching Ice Road Truckers and Highway Through Hell. Those Rotators trucks just do it for me. Just supremely crazy gorgeous.
> 
> I would love to just detail this truck. It would take me days but I would be happier then a pig in deep doo doo!


Anyone ever told you that you can come off as a little strange in some of your posts?


----------



## Lola

Chitmo said:


> Anyone ever told you that you can come off as a little strange in some of your posts?


What? Cuz I like big rigs? Different strokes for different folks. What about ppl posting about the cars or motorcycles they love? I happen to love big rigs and always have and always will.


----------



## Chitmo

Lola said:


> What? Cuz I like big rigs? Different strokes for different folks. What about ppl posting about the cars or motorcycles they love? I happen to love big rigs and always have and always will.


I meant the solo road trip with a dude you're not married to part.


----------



## Lola

Chitmo said:


> I meant the solo road trip with a dude you're not married to part.


He’s my husband’s and mine best friend. I would never ever compromise my marriage.


----------



## keto

Lola said:


> He’s my husband’s and mine best friend. I would never ever compromise my marriage.


Cept maybe by lying and hiding about drug usage? Probably not the same thing right?


----------



## Chitmo

Lola said:


> He’s my husband’s and mine best friend. I would never ever compromise my marriage.


Yup, my wife is a divorce lawyer...heard all the stories and the moral of them all is never put yourself in a position where there can be any doubt.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

My son.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Chitmo said:


> Yup, my wife is a divorce lawyer...heard all the stories and the moral of them all is never put yourself in a position where there can be any doubt.


If there was any doubt I wouldn't be doing this! 

Been married to long for bullshit like this.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> If there was any doubt I wouldn't be doing this!
> 
> Been married to long for bullshit like this.



you would have LOVED the truck i saw last week delivering some office furniture to the hospital. this thing had mile after mile of chrome on it, lights everywhere, and was polished like a show car from the tip of the nose all the way to the tail. detailing this truck would be an all day job, and someone worked really hard. when it pulled into the docks, there wasn't a single person who didn't stop to look, and many took pics. i wanted to take one for you, but i didn't have my phone with me at the time. one of the most impressive rigs i've ever seen.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Chrome is one of my favourite colours.

When I worked at an office furniture place the Steelcase trucks always sparkled. Drivers got docked for having a dirty truck and an allowance to keep them clean. Lots of chrome K Whoppers and Pete's in their fleet.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Hell yeah! I'm gonna sniff it!


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


I shouldn't laugh at that, but I did. 

Neither Fender or Gibson's quality has impressed me for a while now.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> you would have LOVED the truck i saw last week delivering some office furniture to the hospital. this thing had mile after mile of chrome on it, lights everywhere, and was polished like a show car from the tip of the nose all the way to the tail. detailing this truck would be an all day job, and someone worked really hard. when it pulled into the docks, there wasn't a single person who didn't stop to look, and many took pics. i wanted to take one for you, but i didn't have my phone with me at the time. one of the most impressive rigs i've ever seen.


I found that the rigs in the States were a lot more flashier and just plain gorgeous. If you ever have your phone on you pls take some pics and send them to me pretty pls. I have quite a few of my favs on my phone.

I would of loved to detailed that baby.


----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> Chrome is one of my favourite colours.
> 
> When I worked at an office furniture place the Steelcase trucks always sparkled. Drivers got docked for having a dirty truck and an allowance to keep them clean. Lots of chrome K Whoppers and Pete's in their fleet.


Funny you should say that because Steelcase trucks have forever been my favorites. I don’t see them that often on the highway but they sure are gorgeous.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Neither Fender or Gibson's quality has impressed me for a while now.


you may need to get out and inspect more guitars, some great stuff coming out these days from the entry level to the higher end


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> you may need to get out and inspect more guitars, some great stuff coming out these days from the entry level to the higher end


I have good guitars. I don't have any desire to get more right now.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> I have good guitars. I don't have any desire to get more right now.


I didn't say anything about getting more of em


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I found that the rigs in the States were a lot more flashier and just plain gorgeous. If you ever have your phone on you pls take some pics and send them to me pretty pls. I have quite a few of my favs on my phone.
> 
> I would of loved to detailed that baby.


when the chance arises i surely will take some pics for you. you might enjoy the work of detailing a truck like that, but what i saw (i have some detailing experience) would have taken me a full 8 hr day to make it as clean as what i saw. all the wheels were chrome, even the trailer wheels. the truck itself had chrome just everywhere you looked, and chrome trim on the trailer too. custom paint, lights everywhere. imagine this truck with more chrome, more lights, and custom painted truck. it was pulling a mayflower trailer, but it wasn't painted like this one


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> when the chance arises i surely will take some pics for you. you might enjoy the work of detailing a truck like that, but what i saw (i have some detailing experience) would have taken me a full 8 hr day to make it as clean as what i saw. all the wheels were chrome, even the trailer wheels. the truck itself had chrome just everywhere you looked, and chrome trim on the trailer too. custom paint, lights everywhere. imagine this truck with more chrome, more lights, and custom painted truck. it was pulling a mayflower trailer, but it wasn't painted like this one


Just gorgeous! Thx Cheezy for sharing. I just love the double wide sleeper.


----------



## Lola

Oh Canada!


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


>


Have you got your dog yet? I know how much you loved your dogs.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> I didn't say anything about getting more of em


Heretic!!!!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Oh Canada!


Hey, did you see the cooler?


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1623218387783821


----------



## zontar

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 227000


Boy, is it ever a _big_ one!


----------



## Lola

Fell asleep right after work at 7:30! Already had almost 8 hrs of sleep but it’s 3:19 am. What to do? 

Do you nap or wait until bedtime?


----------



## Milkman

View attachment 227172
I asked my grand daughter to pick out the ugliest pumpkin she could find for Grampa.


----------



## Guest




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## mhammer

Say, where'd you get that?

Woman who spent £16m in Harrods revealed


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


most babies, their first word is mama or daddy. i bet this guy's was goony goo-goo


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## butterknucket

JazzyT said:


>


To me, Hawaiian pizza was just something you had to accept if you have a girlfriend/wife.


----------



## Milkman

On Sunday she goes into annual winter hibernation.

A bit of a sad day.


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


Apparently this was set up to have Ozzy in that state--and he apparently played along.

Still an entertaining doc for the most part (there's one section that dragged on--I forget the band in that part)


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

An actual station on the Go line.....


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT

butterknucket said:


>


Finally! A place I don't give a --- ---- about!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## keto

Looks like Bill Murray on the right


----------



## Guest




----------



## jb welder

keto said:


> Looks like Bill Murray on the right


Ted Cruz? Not sure the guy on left though.


----------



## Wardo

The Incredible String Band would have been a lot better if they’d come along a bit later and did outlaw country rather than that hippie shit.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


>


Considering I like one of the three, don't like one of them, and the third is a very different consistency I don't much care for--this is just a bad idea.


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> Considering I like one of the three, don't like one of them, and the third is a very different consistency I don't much care for--this is just a bad idea.


that's the entire point.


----------



## JazzyT

keto said:


> Looks like Bill Murray on the right





jb welder said:


> Ted Cruz? Not sure the guy on left though.


On the left: Mike Pence! He's often standing right behind and to the side of Trump, ready to stick the knife in.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


>


don't do crack


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

i just learned that an old girlfriend passed away 2 yrs ago last month. i'm not sure how i should feel about it. i really cared for her. but it was a long time ago. she was batshit crazy when i knew her, so i am not surprised she is dead. i guess i was ok-er with maybe than definitely.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> that's the entire point.


I realize that--but can't I agree with it?
I've seen that same picture in a whole list of pictures like that--it is the only one that would bother me in the list I saw.
In a different list--there could be others...


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest

_Off the coast of Norway, Daniel Johannson catches, tags and releases this massive 462 pound halibut. 
But before he lets it go he jumps into the water with his dry suit on to let it go. 
This is the largest halibut that has ever been caught then released on record._


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Just a little something I put together as a salute to a podcast I listen to.


----------



## cheezyridr

awesome idea, but you didn't put a level on it. it's crooked


----------



## Jim DaddyO

cheezyridr said:


> awesome idea, but you didn't put a level on it. it's crooked


Correct. It's not "on the level"....


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> View attachment 227502


I think they expect a lot of business.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Those two guys who were with us in the old camp, in hut 14, I can't find them.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Frenchy




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT

Who wears it better?


----------



## Frenchy




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


1) it's no big deal, she woulda broke that scale anyhow.
2) she mighta destroyed that scale, but she's still a cow
3) "omg! that's like, better than sex..." how the hell would she know? anyone desperate enough to screw a woman like that couldn't deliver good sex anyhow.


----------



## Guest

Mom spanks child with belt after he steals her BMW
_
Fourteen-year-old Aaron Martinez stole his mom’s BMW after shutting down the WiFi 
in the house to stop the security cameras from seeing him. He waited until his mom was 
away before taking her keys, then proceeded to take the car to go meet up with a friend.

Obviously, that didn’t all go according to plan. The mother found out immediately and 
relayed to her daughter, Liz Campero (who had been documenting the heist on social 
media) that she was coming after Aaron.

“She told me she was on her way home and to grab her belt,” Campero told_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050843628585738240


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## zontar

You think the goons left 'em behind?
I guess.


----------



## butterknucket

Munchies for the masses: Girl Guide sells out of cookies in cannabis store lineup | CBC News


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Lola




----------



## greco

JazzyT said:


>


Best post I have seen in days!!


----------



## zontar

What were their names?


----------



## JazzyT

Dad level: expert.


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> What were their names?


winkin, blinkin, & nod


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Kenmac

butterknucket said:


>


Boy, does this bring back memories. I used to have a VS-880. I eventually moved up to a VS-1680 which I still have but I haven't used it for years. Everything's done on my computer now (obviously).


----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## cheezyridr

BSTheTech said:


> View attachment 228540


the real comedy gold was the original system before tronical got hold of it. i see people trying to sell them every now and again at ridiculous prices. i doubt they are getting close to their asking price. myself, i wouldn't touch one with the original system for more than 600-700 no matter what anyone else thinks, because you'd have to rewire the guitar to get rid of it.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

Hell yeah! I'm gonna sniff it!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## butterknucket

Seriously, what would you do if you found a bag with a substantial amount of cash inside, hidden in a place where no one would see you with it?


----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


> Seriously, what would you do if you found a bag with a substantial amount of cash inside, hidden in a place where no one would see you with it?


What bag of cash?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Poor Fred is having a bad day.
He got up this morning and while buttoning his shirt, the button fell off
Then he grabbed his briefcase and the handle fell off
Trying to leave, he went to the door and the knob fell off
Now he's afraid to go pee​


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> Seriously, what would you do if you found a bag with a substantial amount of cash inside, hidden in a place where no one would see you with it?


i found $770 on the ground once, and i knew who it belonged to. the guy was always giving me a hard time, so i kept it and never told him. i paid my rent and bought tires for my car


----------



## Guitar101

butterknucket said:


> Seriously, what would you do if you found a bag with a substantial amount of cash inside, hidden in a place where no one would see you with it?


Turn it in. I want to be able to sleep well at night.


----------



## butterknucket

I once found a wallet in a shopping cart at the edge of a parking lot. No one was around....

I turned it in to the store without even thinking. They opened it up and there was over $800 cash in the wallet. I would do the same thing again, but I wonder what other people would do.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> Turn it in. I want to be able to sleep well at night.



Yup, might be your bag of cash found by someone else someday.

I once found a wallet belonging to a retired fire chief. Of course, I tracked him down. He turned out to be a great guy and I felt so good about saving him the shitty hassle of recovering all of his id.

I see him in Tim Hortons once in awhile and we always say hello.

Conversly a coworker of mine had her purse stolen while shopping. It took her months to get her life back in order.

If you’re enough of a douchbag to steal, at least leave the fucking id where someone more responsible can find and return it.


----------



## Chitmo

butterknucket said:


> Seriously, what would you do if you found a bag with a substantial amount of cash inside, hidden in a place where no one would see you with it?


Buy gear


----------



## Chitmo

Guitar101 said:


> Turn it in. I want to be able to sleep well at night.


Smoke a joint, you can do that now


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> Yup, might be your bag of cash found by someone else someday.
> 
> I once found a wallet belonging to a retired fire chief. Of course, I tracked him down. He turned out to be a great guy and I felt so good about saving him the shitty hassle of recovering all of his id.
> 
> I see him in Tim Hortons once in awhile and we always say hello.
> 
> Conversly a coworker of mine had her purse stolen while shopping. It took her months to get her life back in order.
> 
> If you’re enough of a douchbag to steal, at least leave the fucking id where someone more responsible can find and return it.


Many years ago, I got a phone call one day from someone that had found my wallet. I eventually found out he was at the house across the street. He was dating their daughter and noticed it at the group mailbox at the end of our road. Can't remember how much money was involved but I walked across the street, thanked him and got my wallet back. It wasn't long after that, that this same guy won $10 million dollars in the lottery. Oh ya, the girl he was dating across the street broke up with him just before he won it. Did karma play a part in his win? Who knows.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I hate the fender blues jr. Almost a month since i picked it from l&m and hate it. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> I hate the fender blues jr. Almost a month since i picked it from l&m and hate it.


What is it that you hate about the Blues Jr.?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

i had the same ring of keys for 35 yrs. i only lost them twice. the time i got them back, was pretty unusual. i went swimming in a river near here. i dropped my keys *in* the river. the next day, my wife's little sister was there, not even knowing. she stepped on something, and picked it up. she recognized my keys, and returned them to me that night.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## keto

silvertonebetty said:


> I hate the fender blues jr. Almost a month since i picked it from l&m and hate it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk



You know yo can return it no penalty and get 100% of your money back within 30 days? Even if you had a trade in, they’ll give you your trade value back cash (or credit card or however you paid)!


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> What is it that you hate about the Blues Jr.?


It’s weak and frail sounding. I can’t even stand to play it . I’m so glad it was a free loaner from them. O I want my Mesa back soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

greco said:


> What is it that you hate about the Blues Jr.?


He misplaced the good tone that it started with, and no one has found and returned it to him.


----------



## silvertonebetty

keto said:


> You know yo can return it no penalty and get 100% of your money back within 30 days? Even if you had a trade in, they’ll give you your trade value back cash (or credit card or however you paid)!


It’s a rental thank god 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

silvertonebetty said:


> O I want my Mesa back soon


Well, there you go.
It's like dropping off your Chevy Suburban 4X4 for repair and they give you a Ford Ranger as a loaner. lol.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## JazzyT

Ready for some boudoir shots?


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Guest

Swedish TV channel accidentally puts subtitles from a kid’s show over a political debate


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>



Well, maybe not “nobody”.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


>


A good friend's Aunt got Tom to sign that record for her way back when she was a teen.
She gave it me a few years back and I passed it forward to a big fan that I used to work with.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest

The first-ever McLaren Senna repair bill is staggering
 _This supercar owner crashed his new million-dollar purchase just hours from picking it up _


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>



wrong hand. that's my side piece


----------



## Guest

they're both compliant little sluts


----------



## High/Deaf

Gavin Belson, internet badguy on the HBO series 'Silicon Valley', launches his new product with this logo:


----------



## jb welder

Gavin Belson is hilarious, but Peter Gregory was even funnier, I miss him.


----------



## jb welder

Are you talking to me?


----------



## High/Deaf

jb welder said:


> Gavin Belson is hilarious, but Peter Gregory was even funnier, I miss him.


I agree.

I also miss Erlich Bachman (TJ Miller). His interplay with Jian Yang was hilarious. Gilfoyle cracks me up pretty good, too.


----------



## jb welder

High/Deaf said:


> I agree.
> 
> I also miss Erlich Bachman (TJ Miller). His interplay with Jian Yang was hilarious. Gilfoyle cracks me up pretty good, too.


I think the lovely and talented 'Monica' is from your neck of the woods, no? Is she going to be at the barn party tonight?


----------



## High/Deaf

jb welder said:


> I think the lovely and talented 'Monica' is from your neck of the woods, no? Is she going to be at the barn party tonight?


LOL 

If she is, I probably won't recognize her because she'll be in costume. 










My eyes won't make it that far up.


----------



## jb welder

Um, that's not her in case anyone is following along at home.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest

The Simpsons’ solution to Apu backlash: Drop him


----------



## butterknucket

The show has been on for thirty years and people are complaining now?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

It was Jackson and...


----------



## Milkman

Because the audience can really tell if you’re using that tube amp.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> The Simpsons’ solution to Apu backlash: Drop him



They are going to piss off a different demographic by replacing him with a Korean character.


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> Because the audience can really tell if you’re using that tube amp.
> 
> View attachment 229506


This opens up a whole new market for people that use an amp modeler but I'd take it a little further and make the cabinet enclosures hold cables and other gear. Just add a back panel and hinges.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> This opens up a whole new market for people that use an amp modeler but I'd take it a little further and make the cabinet enclosures hold cables and other gear. Just add a back panel and hinges.


The only problem is, when you use modern technology, you really don't need that many cables or storage.

The biggest handicap with abandoning the tubes is the lost prestige among your guitar buddies.

To me, anything that gets me playing more quickly as opposed to setting up and preparing to play is a good thing.


----------



## Guitar101

So you don't think a fake cab would fool your guitar buddies?


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> So you don't think a fake cab would fool your guitar buddies?


About 50% of the time yes. That's the whole point of the double blind approach. Neither the player nor the tester knows which is which and results are typically inconclusive as I would expect.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

Um, speaker cabs don't have tubes.


----------



## zontar

And Dexter.


----------



## Milkman

jb welder said:


> Um, speaker cabs don't have tubes.



No, the fake tubes are in the fake heads.


----------



## jb welder

Milkman said:


> No, the fake tubes are in the fake heads.


Didn't see any in the pic? I don't think they're trying to dupe anybody about tube or SS as most of the fans don't even know such a thing exists. It's about creating a false impression of 'big amps'.


----------



## Milkman

jb welder said:


> Didn't see any in the pic? I don't think they're trying to dupe anybody about tube or SS as most of the fans don't even know such a thing exists. It's about creating a false impression of 'big amps'.


Right, well the point is that you should judge music with your ears, not your eyes.


----------



## Guest

The average non-musician is still going to headbang to the music regardless of tube or SS.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


>


I couldn't get past 2 hours...


----------



## Guitar101

Wanted. Burnt out tubes to build a fake head. Some people just aren't fooled by empty cabs.

You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time. ^)@#


----------



## zontar

Dexter. That's right.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## silvertonebetty

Renovations at work.they are replacing the 100 plus year old beams p









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

I'm gonna see who else I can find. I'll see you later.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Going on hiatus. Have some health issues to deal with. Hubby’s as well as mine. 

I will be back sooner then later. 

Be good to one another.


----------



## Hamstrung

Lola said:


> Going on hiatus. Have some health issues to deal with. Hubby’s as well as mine.
> 
> I will be back sooner then later.
> 
> Be good to one another.


Be well. Cya soon!


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT

butterknucket said:


>


She certainly went up-model.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Have some health issues to deal with. Hubby’s as well as mine.


Take very good care of each other.

Drop into the forum anytime you have a minute and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> Going on hiatus. Have some health issues to deal with. Hubby’s as well as mine.
> 
> I will be back sooner then later.
> 
> Be good to one another.


Best of luck and good planning, may the wind always be at your back and all that other mushy stuff.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT

Yes we can!


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Hey, Danny. Who are they?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

HAHAHAHA ME TOO


----------



## Wardo

FAKE NEWS !

I don’t believe that about staplers - it’s gotta be riff ... lol


----------



## Lola

Hamstrung said:


> Be well. Cya soon!


I am getting devastating migraines almost daily. I don’t how much longer I can put up with this. It’s horrible. I think I am going to go on a medical leave from work until I get this sorted out. The prescription meds I am taking haven’t worked the last 3 headaches. No triggers, they just happen and go from bad to be a living nightmare. I need a bullet and a gun. I am so sick of this.


----------



## Milkman

Sorry to hear that Lola.

Humans really take things for granted, like not walking around with thundering pain in their heads.

I hope it passes somehow.


----------



## Milkman

Now you tell me.




laristotle said:


>


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


>


I just checked both staplers at my desk. Looks like we cheaped out on that option


----------



## Guest




----------



## capnjim

One of my favorites.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## ed2000

Lola - I too get random migraines. It's tough to explain to non sufferers, that it's not just a headache but a general feeling of 'ugh' all over, plus pressure on the back of the eyeball and sensitivity to smell and light.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Geert van der Veen

Hi Lola,
Sorry to hear that. I can relate.

You have probably been through these things already, but have you checked each of the following as potential causes -
- Diet - Food allergy / sensitivity (chocolate and red wine, in particular are common migraine triggers)
- Stress (never underestimate this)
- Eye strain (do you need glasses?)
- Other health concerns (e.g., smoking, weight, congenital problems)
- Contraindications of meds. (maybe they help in one way, but do not help in others

I find that manipulating the pressure points on my hands (between the thumb and first finger) to be really helpful.

Good luck with this.


----------



## Geert van der Veen

Lola said:


> I am getting devastating migraines almost daily. I don’t how much longer I can put up with this. It’s horrible. I think I am going to go on a medical leave from work until I get this sorted out. The prescription meds I am taking haven’t worked the last 3 headaches. No triggers, they just happen and go from bad to be a living nightmare. I need a bullet and a gun. I am so sick of this.


Hi Lola,
Sorry to hear that. I can relate.

You have probably been through these things already, but have you checked each of the following as potential causes -
- Diet - Food allergy / sensitivity (chocolate and red wine, in particular are common migraine triggers)
- Stress (never underestimate this)
- Eye strain (do you need glasses?)
- Other health concerns (e.g., smoking, weight, congenital problems)
- Contraindications of meds. (maybe they help in one way, but do not help in others

I find that manipulating the pressure points on my hands (between the thumb and first finger) to be really helpful.

Good luck with this.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Russian prisoners. They cut down trees.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


>


Just leave all of them. In six months or whatever it’ll sort itself out.


----------



## Kenmac

laristotle said:


>


Except this time of year they go back. Spring forward, Fall back.


----------



## cheezyridr

imagine how busy it must have been at stonehenge this evening!


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## mhammer

Driving home the other day, I pulled over into the left-turn lane at the intersection nearest my house. My attention was divided between what was in front of me and my various mirrors, to make sure I was pulling over safely. Out the corner of my eye, I caught a glimpse of a sign planted in the center median advertising training in what first looked like "Marital Arts". Took me a split second to realize my reading error, but until I realized the sign actually said "Martial Arts", I started wondering what such "marital" arts might be, and why the folks offering such training would think to put little "Burma Shave" type signs on the center median.


----------



## Guest

You picked a fine time to leave me loose wheel.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> You picked a fine time to leave me loose wheel.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Robert1950

Car clock - wait six months. Yep, that's me. 



laristotle said:


> View attachment 230066


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh




----------



## cheezyridr

Mooh said:


> View attachment 230352



a crowd of folks proving that guitars really do grow on trees...


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> a crowd of folks proving that guitars really do grow on trees...


They keep them here?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Milkman

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 230556


Little bitch


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

Repeat after me, "Retinal". One more time, "Retinal".


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Repeat after me, "Retinal". One more time, "Retinal".


OK...Got it, "Rectal"


----------



## High/Deaf

You guys are so anal. It's a just a little seplling mistake. No harm, no foul - unless you end up with some TP in the corner of your eye afterwards. That would be shitty. And embarrassing.


----------



## cheezyridr

High/Deaf said:


> You guys are so anal. It's a just a little seplling mistake.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Having worked in a grocery store, I can honestly say this is quite common. 

Loblaws apologizes over viral photo of mouse in bread at a Hamilton No Frills


----------



## Jim DaddyO

A 9 year old girl has been reported missing after using a creme guaranteed to make you look 10 years younger.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=350746862347410


----------



## Lola

Hilarious!


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Robert1950

Darth L Jackson


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## butterknucket

Aerosmith's Joe Perry rushed to hospital after collapse


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


This could also be the drivers with winter tires that don't realize they still need to drive for conditions--no matter how good your tires are.
Yes, given all other things being equal it would be more likely to happen with summer tires--but not impossible with winter tires--some drivers think that makes them invincible, and it doesn't


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## zontar

No, they take them out.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jim DaddyO

I don't drink alcohol, I drink distilled spirits.


Therefore.


I am not an alcoholic, I am spiritual.


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> This could also be the drivers with winter tires that don't realize they still need to drive for conditions--no matter how good your tires are.
> Yes, given all other things being equal it would be more likely to happen with summer tires--but not impossible with winter tires--some drivers think that makes them invincible, and it doesn't


Yep. I see the same 'invincibility mentality' with 4WD. They seem to think it helps them stop better, too? WTF?

I've used them at work and our mentality was 'they help you get stuck further up the mountain'. Winches help you get out afterwards. And chains help you get to the top, if it is possible.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


I'm not quite sure what to make of that.
On one hand it is well matched up & humorous
On the other I need to go listen to some Randy Rhoads.


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>



Wow! Control issues or what?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1336835076501962


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1336835076501962


Says Canadian but the rider wishes the SUV guy a happy memorial day.


----------



## greco




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## cheezyridr

today is the season's first snowfall here. i imagine the young korean girls in the next town over, are painting their nails with flower juice and going outside to maybe meet their "true love" today. their legend has it that if you are outside on the first snow of the season, you'll meet your true love, and if you are out with your significant other, they will be with you forever. little do those young korean guys know, they're just becoming charlie brown to their lucy. she'll remove the ball just before they kick it.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## cheezyridr

oh man, the gas has really been something today. not as smelly as i might want, but if i shoved balloons up my asshole, i could have made a whole menagerie today. i mean, if i were talented enough to twist them properly. i'm sure there must be a youtube video for that.


----------



## Lola

Determination wins every time guaranteed.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Determination wins every time guaranteed.


as good a message as that is to preach as a guidance counselor or water polo coach,. I don’t think it actually gaurantees anything


----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> as good a message as that is to preach as a guidance counselor or water polo coach,. I don’t think it actually gaurantees anything


Water polo? You’re branching out huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Ricktoberfest said:


> Water polo? You’re branching out huh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


now that I’ve conquered and retired from the world of fencing, I am pursuing my other loves


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## butterknucket

JazzyT said:


>


Is that mystic pizza?


----------



## Guest

fractal


----------



## Wardo

Grease Wheel of Perception / Heaven and Hell


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> Going on hiatus. Have some health issues to deal with. Hubby’s as well as mine.
> 
> I will be back sooner then later.
> 
> Be good to one another.


Hubby has both feet that are being operated on. Complete bed rest for 3 months and 7 months recoup time. After recoup time he will be fitted for special leg braces. This will happen in the new year.
This seems just bit overwhelming

The Cambia that I take for my headsaches I found out WILL NOT ROT MY GUT because they are buffered which prevents rot so technically I can take them EVERYDAY if need them except for the last 3 times they haven’t worked at all. I need a backup plan. See my specialist on the 29th.

So it that’s so far. That’s more then enough to deal with especially with Christmas little more then 4 weeks away. 

I guess I am invisible.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman




----------



## cheezyridr

that's too funny, i can totally relate, that cat would freak me out too.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## brucew

Lola said:


> So it that’s so far. That’s more then enough to deal with especially with Christmas little more then 4 weeks away.


For what it's worth Lola I've always found just hold your head high, keep your morals close, always do your best and things work out. Perhaps not the way you thought they would but looking back, they work out just fine in the long run.
Best of luck for you and yours.


----------



## brucew

butterknucket said:


>


I see things like this and I feel sorry for the kid, he's ruined his life. There's no coming back. Read once that face tattoo's are a sign of mental illness, I don't know anything about that but good luck finding a job or a good mate in life. Judging by his eyes it's doubtful he'll see 30. What a waste of potential. Where the hell were his parents?


----------



## butterknucket

brucew said:


> I see things like this and I feel sorry for the kid, he's ruined his life. There's no coming back. Read once that face tattoo's are a sign of mental illness, I don't know anything about that but good luck finding a job or a good mate in life. Judging by his eyes it's doubtful he'll see 30. What a waste of potential. Where the hell were his parents?


Apparently he was dating one of Billy Ray Cyrus' kids.

Edit

So I was vaguely aware that he was some kind of rapper. I just looked up his stuff and I'm a little angry that stuff this bad got made. Now I sound old, but come on!


----------



## brucew

I calls it like I sees it.


----------



## vadsy

nice, we have our very own Entertainment Tonight with you two


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> nice, we have our very own Entertainment Tonight with you two


I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying it.


I’d love to see how interesting the commentary gets when you guys get a couple of afternoon Chardonnays in ya


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> I’d love to see how interesting the commentary gets when you guys get a couple of afternoon Chardonnays in ya


When you become of age we'll let you join us.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> When you become of age we'll let you join us.


I’ll have to take a pass, I can get old and curmudgeonny on my own. Maybe you guys can start one of those View, Chew or Moow shows with the ladies that they usher off once they get too old for TV.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


i did something like that recently--no alcohol involved--just ice--no snow.
Been in some pain from it.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> Apparently he was dating one of Billy Ray Cyrus' kids.
> 
> Edit
> 
> So I was vaguely aware that he was some kind of rapper. I just looked up his stuff and I'm a little angry that stuff this bad got made. Now I sound old, but come on!


Stuff this bad is made and sucked up by the masses on a daily basis. Every once in awhile I poke my head above ground to hear what the fuss is all about with todays stars.

I listened to one of the big names from Toronto last week.

Eliminate auto-tune and some of these people simply can’t carry a tune. With rap they don’t even try I suppose, but somebody explain to me how the F$#k a guy like Drake became a star.


----------



## Mooh

Lil Xan 

Big X, as in WTF.


----------



## High/Deaf

Milkman said:


> Stuff this bad is made and sucked up by the masses on a daily basis. *Every once in awhile Inpoke my head above ground to hear what the fuss is all about with todays stars.*
> 
> I listened to one of the big names from Toronto last week.
> 
> Eliminate auto-tune and some of these people simply can’t carry a tune. With rap they don’t even try I suppose, but somebody explain to me how the F$#k a guy like Drake became a star.


One of the reasons I PVR SNL every week - to see the current level and flavor of pop music (PVR'ing also allows me to 'travel through time' and compress the song to 8 seconds, so not much more painful than a ride on a brahma). It is often very disappointing what is popular these days

Case in point, I don't think there's been a guitar on that stage in the last three weeks. That doesn't predict a great future for our chosen instrument, I'm afraid. And why I am not bullish on the value of my equipment going forward. Things could change. Or not.


----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> One of the reasons I PVR SNL every week - to see the current level and flavor of pop music (PVR'ing also allows me to 'travel through time' and compress the song to 8 seconds, so not much more painful than a ride on a brahma). It is often very disappointing what is popular these days
> 
> Case in point, I don't think there's been a guitar on that stage in the last three weeks. That doesn't predict a great future for our chosen instrument, I'm afraid. And why I am not bullish on the value of my equipment going forward. Things could change. Or not.


I guess it depends. Guitar isn't disappearing from traditional music, but as far as pop music, who knows. 

Things are cyclical though. I remember people having this conversation in the very early 90's, and then the Seattle bands got big. I used to worry about this kind of thing, but not so much anymore.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> I guess it depends. Guitar isn't disappearing from traditional music, but as far as pop music, who knows.
> 
> Things are cyclical though. I remember people having this conversation in the very early 90's, and then the Seattle bands got big. I used to worry about this kind of thing, but not so much anymore.


Yea, I’m happy that grunge came along and saved us from the 80’s hair metal pop which was mostly clarinet and flute based, guitar was nearly a dead instrument of the 70’s. Good thing, phew.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> I guess it depends. Guitar isn't disappearing from traditional music, but as far as pop music, who knows.
> 
> Things are cyclical though. I remember people having this conversation in the very early 90's, and then the Seattle bands got big. I used to worry about this kind of thing, but not so much anymore.


I don't worry about the demise of guitar. I worry about the demise of talent, or at least the declining importance of talent in the process of producing "music".


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> I don't worry about the demise of guitar. I worry about the demise of talent, or at least the declining importance of talent in the process of producing "music".


I don't think "Pop Music" has really ever been about talent. That's not to say there's no talent in pop music, but it does explain why Chuck Berry's only #1 was My Ding-a-ling.


----------



## JazzyT

Somehow, I thought with all the free software for recording and mixing, with uploading to YouTube and all, that we would have a paradigm shift in music as a product and there would be this flowering of new talent and sounds. But all we got was the millenial whoop.


----------



## BSTheTech

Man SNL... I PVR it too. I can rarely listen to the whole song. I did a couple of weeks ago but I couldn’t tell you the bands name. It was that memorable. Really sick of the airband behind the singer too. Live music sounds awesome, why can’t they mic that shit?


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> with the ladies that they usher off once they get too old for TV.


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> I don't think "Pop Music" has really ever been about talent. That's not to say there's no talent in pop music, but it does explain why Chuck Berry's only #1 was My Ding-a-ling.


Well, there was a time when The Beatles, Stones and Beach Boys were "pop" music.

Comparing those to Kanye West and Drake.....maybe you see my point.


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> Well, there was a time when The Beatles, Stones and Beach Boys were "pop" music.
> 
> Comparing those to Kanye West and Drake.....maybe you see my point.


agreed, those guys were massively overrated


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


>


whoa, that bar is still pretty high. I was thinking more along the lines of a Whoopi, Joy Behard or Barbara Walters could compliment the guys in here, someone to compare vaginas disguised as hermit crabs and melted purses with


----------



## cheezyridr

i was thinking more conceptually. man, you can't get much more scary than joyce beyhar. maybe grace jones, or madonna, but that's it.


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> i was thinking more conceptually. man, you can't get much more scary than joyce beyhar. maybe grace jones, or madonna, but that's it.


I feel ya, grace jones would be terrifying, Madonna probably unbearable


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> Well, there was a time when The Beatles, Stones and Beach Boys were "pop" music.
> 
> Comparing those to Kanye West and Drake.....maybe you see my point.


And The Buoys, and Tiny Tim, and 1910 Fruitgum Co., ..................

But I do get your point - there was some great stuff in there.


----------



## cheezyridr

allthumbs56 said:


> there was some great stuff in there.


i try to think "we weren't that unique." that would mean there must be some good stuff out there and i just don't know about it. theoretically, it's possible. however, i am skeptical.


----------



## cheezyridr

do any of you ever put your shoes on, only to discover there is some tiny sort of thing in there poking your foot? then you dump out your shoe and there's nothing in there, and it turns out to be like some invisible pointy thing in the fabric of your sock. you drive all the way to work with it in there thinking you'll get it out then, but for the entire drive you wish you got it out before you left the house.


----------



## vadsy

allthumbs56 said:


> And The Buoys, and Tiny Tim, and 1910 Fruitgum Co., ..................


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

Yes. To @cheezyridr .


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>



i keep tellin the guys at work we should get a pool going for this year, based on where the incidents will happen, or the number/severity of injuries. i'd put my money on florida or new orleans, in a walmart, at least 12 injured, with more than 3 broken bones.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> i keep tellin the guys at work we should get a pool going for this year, based on where the incidents will happen, or the number/severity of injuries. i'd put my money on florida or new orleans, in a walmart, at least 12 injured, with more than 3 broken bones.


Yeah that whole crazy greed thing is pretty disgusting to me. I'll pay more to avoid standing in line with such mouth breathers.

The idea of standing in line overnight to save a few bucks on a TV...….LMAO, not a chance in hell.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> Yeah that whole crazy greed thing is pretty disgusting to me. I'll pay more to avoid standing in line with such mouth breathers.
> 
> The idea of standing in line overnight to save a few bucks on a TV...….LMAO, not a chance in hell.



agreed 100%

it's a disgusting display, and i am losing all taste for the holiday as i pass each year. i remember a long time ago, i went into a wal-mart the day nintendo released the game cube. i wanted to buy one for my sons. i managed to grab the very last one. in front of me, a guy in line had 11 of them. he was bragging to another guy how he was going to make a killing on ebay. i said to him "don't you feel the slightest bit for the kids who won't get one this christmas because you wanted to make a fast buck?" he replied hell no, this is worth way too much money. i told him he was human garbage. he didn't seem to care. who knows? maybe he crashed on the way home and spent all the extra money on car repairs. probably not, but hey, i can dream too.


----------



## High/Deaf

The good news: Boxing Day is now Boxing Month. And Black Friday is at least a week long. Most electronic companies have a 'if you find it cheaper in 30 days .....' policy, so you can buy some things weeks before the lineups and get the price difference a few days after them. Doesn't always work out, but has stopped me from standing in one of those lineups for about a decade, maybe more.




butterknucket said:


> I guess it depends. Guitar isn't disappearing from traditional music, but as far as pop music, who knows.
> 
> Things are cyclical though. I remember people having this conversation in the very early 90's, and then the Seattle bands got big. I used to worry about this kind of thing, but not so much anymore.


Harpischord is still used in 'traditional music'. I still wouldn't open up a harpischord store in the local mall and expect customer crashing through the doors. 

Don't get your point on the grunge comment. Guitar was front and center for that era (not guitar solos, so much, though). 

Right now, guitar isn't front and center in the majority of pop music. In some of those SNL acts, they aren't even peripheral. In some cases, they might have a name-brand player like John Mayer, who strums chords with his thumb throughout the song, barely being heard. There might be two or three keys players covering that spectrum and and perhaps the one keys player plays bass on a song or two. But they are doing fine without guitars. The audience seems to love it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

Spot the brain cell....


----------



## Robert1950

If I were to title this, it would be,...... Duuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh.



butterknucket said:


>


----------



## cheezyridr

he looks like someone you'd see down at queen & church


----------



## Guest

Spinal Tap are reuniting in 2019!


----------



## keto

LOL Michael McKean done so many good roles, but at this point he’s looking too old for this, and will always be ‘Chuck’ from Better Call Saul, in which role he was brilliant.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Willie, cigarettes.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## JazzyT

I prefer "jazz cabbage".


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Milkman




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Lola

This one’s for you Laristotle. 

This is crazy!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> This is crazy!


I've witnessed some like that. Including tip overs and machines going through cinder block walls.


----------



## butterknucket

Me too. The worst I've ever seen was by the guy who was the head of the safety committee too.


----------



## butterknucket

Apparently this is an actual product.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

If you need something a little less mind numbing and a little more zen than 12 hours of hynotoad...


----------



## Steadfastly

Milkman said:


> View attachment 232394


Hey, Milkman, that's quite a collection of rubber duckies you got there. 

Seriously, someone obviously has some kids or grandchildren.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> This one’s for you Laristotle.
> 
> This is crazy!


oohhhh...i dunno... i think this one might be worse:






my very first day in the sheetmetal trade, i was doing exactly what that guy on the back is doing, along with 2 other guys. when the forklift went over, we all bailed off. it threw 10' fork extensions about 15' in the air. the forklift almost ran over the driver, who was at least 112 years old. the very next day, as i was pulling out of the shop, i watched a train cut a brand new dodge ram in half. i seriously thought about quitting.


----------



## Milkman

Steadfastly said:


> Hey, Milkman, that's quite a collection of rubber duckies you got there.
> 
> Seriously, someone obviously has some kids or grandchildren.


Yes, many ducks, and yeah....we’ll say it’s the kids.....this isn’t all of them.


----------



## Chitmo

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## JazzyT

Milkman said:


> Yes, many ducks, and yeah....we’ll say it’s the kids.....this isn’t all of them.
> View attachment 232414


Gudetama!


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Grandsons Work Alongside Grandpa To Build B.C. Log Cabin In Just 56 Days


----------



## cheezyridr

pshh... that's nothing, i can build one in 5-6 hours


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> pshh... that's nothing, i can build one in 5-6 hours


Cheezyridr with his faithful companion, logdog?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>



I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Danny and I have a blitz in mind. Could you put on a brief show for the goons?


----------



## Robert1950

The Last Jedi and all Seven Other Star Wars Movies explained in just over two minutes.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

Robert1950 said:


> The Last Jedi and all Seven Other Star Wars Movies explained in just over two minutes.


That would save a lot of money spent in movies passes for all of those movies.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Mooh




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> View attachment 232768












Their just trying to lure you outside --------- and eat your nuts. 

BE VEWY CAEWFUL!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## greco




----------



## capnjim

laristotle said:


> View attachment 232768


Or maybe he is a real flying squirrel!!!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## cheezyridr

i'm so pissed and i just can't shake it off. i get on the computer, and order a pizza from papa john's. they say 25-35 min. they show up in 65 min. whatever, maybe there's something going on i don't know about. i pay and take my pizza to go eat. i sit down and open the box, and it's cold. not just not hot, but actually not even warm. the cheez was already hardened. i was going to eat it anyhow because i'm hungry and i didn't feel like fucking around. i just want to relax after work. but i just couldn't do it. so i called the store and tried to tell them i wanted my money back and they could come and get their pizza. the manager, he just wouldn't shut up. so i just tell him "i'm on my way" . i go there, i put the pizza on the counter, and say i want my money back. the manager says no, if you didn't want it, you shouldn't have taken it. i didn't check it when the driver came, so he wants to put it on me. i told him to fuck off then, and threw the pizza on the floor and left. it's been 3 hours and it's still all i can think about. i mean, i'm not burned up enough to get arrested over $20. fucking hell, i just wanted a simple transaction so i can eat. 

the whole take out thing, i just don't get it. last week i stopped going to another place i frequent because for the 3rd time of ordering a cheez steak with only salt and pepper, i get mayo instead. 
the same papa john's, last time i called them was super bowl sunday. feb 4th. it took them 3 hours to get here (they are 1.5 miles away) i ordered one pizza and a 2 litre of soda. the driver handed me 3 pizzas and some breadsticks. all of it was cold, none of the pizzas were were the right one, one of them was in a crushed box. the soda was wrong too. when i told the driver, she says, just take it, and we;ll refund you. they did. i let her slide because i figured she had a tough nite and i felt bad for her. i worked delivering food for my 2nd job for 10 yrs while i was coming up in my trade. it's not like i don't know how it's done. we very rarely made mistakes, and when we did, we ALWAYS made it right and then some. these days, they just don't give a shit anymore. 
that's my rant for tonight.


----------



## Wardo

Eatin that stuff will kill you. Or just by the frozen shit and cook it at home be faster than waitin for those dicks.


----------



## Milkman

Hang gliding mishap nearly turns deadly as man holds on for dear life; Swiss to investigate


Holy lawsuit batman!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

Too big for the abattoir.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> Too big for the abattoir.


That was just a great start to a shitty morning already. 

I love Holstein cows. What a really nice vid! 

Thx for sharing Robert!


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Robert1950

......... moved to Music Thread


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


>


Drive through nativity scene near the smoke shack out on highway sixty one ?


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


>


I’m changing mandolin strings right now so that thing is spinning in both directions at once.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


Every time I look at that, a monster jumps out and screams. Should I be concerned?


----------



## capnjim

laristotle said:


>


Wow..that is so cool. I can actually breath and relax and make it stop moving. How weird it that?


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, I can make it stop as well but I don’t know if it’s anything more than just controlling an optical illusion. Same with those ones where they have a dancer spinning around and it’s supposed to link to right brain or left brain but I can make it stop and go the other way so it’s probably all bullshit or my brain don’t know left from right .


----------



## capnjim

I think its more about not moving your eyes. But...my 18 yr old son is the most relaxed human being on the planet. I will ask him what he see's.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>



That thing is sitting dead still.

Go figure.

of course, it’s Saturday morning so maybe that wake and bake had an impact.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


someday i want to do this to a brother or sister's manger when they aren't looking


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=948423875352214


----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>




I would


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## LexxM3

laristotle said:


>


Interesting. I was suddenly worried that there wasn’t a hieroglyphics emoji keyboard available on my phone, but there is (whew!): Comment on This Hieroglyph by tadashi atoji ‎Comment on This Hieroglyph


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guitar101

Great video and a good segue (for the roommate that is) to the stress pic posted earlier. I've been thinking more about the stress pic and I'm wondering why it does what it does for some people and not for others. It's moving a little for me but does it move faster for some of you. It seems there are some doubters.


----------



## Milkman

Heading to Tokyo today then Osaka.

I guess I’ll watch a few flicks on the flight.

What a crazy job I have.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> Heading to Tokyo today then Osaka.
> 
> I guess I’ll watch a few flicks on the flight.
> 
> What a crazy job I have.


are you a secret agent?


----------



## greco

vadsy said:


> are you a secret agent?


That is a secret.


----------



## vadsy

greco said:


> That is a secret.


that dude couldn’t keep a secret, he’d post it as soon as they’d let him near his iPad again


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> are you a secret agent?


That's my guess too.


----------



## Guest




----------



## keto

I'm an Obeyer, on bass, and use pick right near the neck. It looks weird as hell when I look at video or in a mirror, but I just can't make myself pick down by the bridge, and makes the reach to the end of the neck much easier, as I can shift the whole bass slightly right doing it this way too. Makes for a very fat tone picking right by the neck, I don't have much need for a thin strident bridge picked tone, and can fake it just with preamp/eq changes on most of my basses, so I'll keep on being, no looking, weird.


----------



## Guest

keto said:


> I'm an Obeyer, on bass, and use pick right near the neck.


Obeyer on bass as well (and guitar).
I've used a pick by the bridge and don't like it.
I'll have to try your technique.


----------



## Mooh

Obeyer/Folkie with guitar.

Low rider when playing bass with right hand fingers, middleman when playing bass with a pick.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> Heading to Tokyo today then Osaka.
> 
> I guess I’ll watch a few flicks on the flight.
> 
> What a crazy job I have.


please go to the gion and take pictures of geisha for me


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> please go to the gion and take pictures of geisha for me


Sorry bud, just passing through Tokyo on route to Osaka and then on to Himeji.


----------



## Guest

Originally a two part on the album, this was released as a complete song on 8-track.
Snowy White fusing the two parts with a lovely solo.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Originally a two part on the album, this was released as a complete song on 8-track.
> Snowy White fusing the two parts with a lovely solo.


very cool post! 

it's been quite a while since i listened to the one great floyd album not ruined by the radio. i'm going to play the rest right now. thanks.

honorable mention to les claypool's frog brigade. they did this album entirely, many years ago, and did a fantastic job of it


----------



## keto

laristotle said:


> Obeyer on bass as well (and guitar).
> I've used a pick by the bridge and don't like it.
> I'll have to try your technique.


Just watching a Rush concert, Geddy very obviously pushes his bass to the right and plucks a lot right by the neck. He has his right elbow up/flying, which I don’t, but otherwise that looks about where I’m at, maybe 1 strap hole higher for me. No, I can’t play anything like him heh.


----------



## Kenmac

For those people who've been online a little too long.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


>


Snoop is lookin rough


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> Snoop is lookin rough



you know that's not snoop, right? it's kat williams. a comedian who isn't funny


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> you know that's not snoop, right? it's kat williams. a comedian who isn't funny


I do, just goofing.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 233940


Ain't THAT the truth. Equality is really the LAST thing feminists really want.

Same goes for the race issue south of the border.

Did you know that in the US, companies who can show evidence that they are owned by a minority (basically anyone who isn't white or straight) can be designated an MBE (Minority Business Enterprise) which gains them tax relief and even preferential treatment by the automakers and presumably other industries as well.

This means that if supplier A and supplier B are competing for business and pricing and quality are perceived to be relatively even, the MBE will almost always get the business.

AND, it gets worse. I receive requests every year from one major customer to quantify and measure our supply chain based on ownership and the spreadsheet actually has a column asking me to select LBGTQ, minority, woman owned or veteran owned.

They seriously think I'm going to ask my suppliers is they are LBGTQ? Un-freaking-believable.

I have the stock response and I've actually been called to confirm it.

"We at XXXX do not base our supplier selection based on these parameters but on quality, cost, delivery and development support. We also use similar criteria when selecting potential employees. With this in mind, we have no idea of our suppliers sexual orientation".

When they called me after my first such response, they said they were trying to promote "inclusivity". WTF? Includes everybody but me.

That's the sort of reactionary BS that pushes people to the right.

You can't make this crap up.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


>


I've felled trees on my property, but I've also called in an arborist for the more dangerous ones.

If you're dropping a tree that can't possible hit anything other than the ground, fine.

Otherwise, not worth the risk.


----------



## butterknucket

I had a great uncle who was killed cutting down a tree.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> I had a great uncle who was killed cutting down a tree.


I had five mature Manitoba Maples (weeds) on my property. The tree huggers who owned the property before me declined an offer from a neighbor to fell them for free (frigging dumb asses).

About three years ago we had two serious tree fall incidents caused by high winds and the fact that Manitoba maples are shitty trees and narrowly avoided disaster for us and our neighbors. The pictures I have are shocking.

After those incidents we got proactive and took down the rest (hired an arborist).

I hate to use this word but it was almost miraculous that nobody was injured, killed or that no damage to property occurred.

Cut them down when their small or they will be a problem for you or others later.

*NO* tree should be allowed to grow to the extent that if it fell, it would destroy your house. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> I had five mature Manitoba Maples (weeds) on my property. The tree huggers who owned the property before me declined an offer from a neighbor to fell them for free (frigging dumb asses).
> 
> About three years ago we had two serious tree fall incidents caused by high winds and the fact that Manitoba maples are shitty trees and narrowly avoided disaster for us and our neighbors. The pictures I have are shocking.
> 
> After those incidents we got proactive and took down the rest (hired an arborist).
> 
> I hate to use this word but it was almost miraculous that nobody was injured, killed or that no damage to property occurred.
> 
> Cut them down when their small or they will be a problem for you or others later.
> 
> *NO* tree should be allowed to grow to the extent that if it fell, it would destroy your house. Just my opinion of course.


We had a tree in the front yard that had started leaning so much we weren't going to take any chances. We had it removed and the tree we replaced it with grew in nice and straight.


----------



## capnjim

laristotle said:


>


Les Claypool is a bit wacky.


----------



## Milkman

capnjim said:


> Les Claypool is a bit wacky.


Wacky like a fox. And he gets cred for being a big Rush fan.


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Sure, man. What'll it be? An all-out go?


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Sure, man. What'll it be? An all-out go?


Huh?!


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Huh?!


*Random! No more no less*


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

The Monty Python sketch"Village Idiot" came to mind when I saw this photo


----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Huh?!



Zontar enjoys posting lines from the screenplay from the Great Escape. It’s a classic and I suppose in the context of a thread entitled “Random! No more, no less” it makes sense.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

Milkman said:


> Zontar enjoys posting lines from the screenplay from the Great Escape. It’s a classic and I suppose in the context of a thread entitled “Random! No more, no less” it makes sense.


I knew it was movie or book lines, but not which one. Thanks.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>



Frigging porch pirate parasites. I’d like to wrap up some exploding shit for them.

Assholes follow the Fed Ex and UPS trucks around.

My house has video surveilance recording to a hard drive off site.

I can monitor it from anywhere on my iPhone or iPad. Signs posted.

They keep walking.


----------



## Milkman

Robert1950 said:


> The Monty Python sketch"Village Idiot" came to mind when I saw this photo


Trump’s smarter cousin?


----------



## Milkman




----------



## cheezyridr

ohayo gozaimas!!!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest




----------



## JazzyT

Milkman said:


> View attachment 234080
> View attachment 234078


is the second one Hiroshima?


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> ohayo gozaimas!!!


Ohayo Gozaimashita.

Heading back to the colonies today.

I’ll fly for 13 hours and arrive two hours before I left. Wrap your mind around that shit.


----------



## Milkman

JazzyT said:


> is the second one Hiroshima?


No, but I’ll be going there in 2019.

The picture is Himeji, a city of about a half million not far from Kobe.

Beautiful place.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Steadfastly

Ding! Dong!


----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## Guest




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


>


the twist is he’s the developer and it’s his company building the, I can only assume, a dildo and fleshlight factory. the guy is sitting back and admiring his legacy, remembering his dreams as a child of really making a difference in the town he grew up in


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> Zontar enjoys posting lines from the screenplay from the Great Escape. It’s a classic and I suppose in the context of a thread entitled “Random! No more, no less” it makes sense.


Sometimes they actually make sense in context of the thread, but usually they don't, but it sometimes amuses me.
Then there are posts like this one, no quoting a movie.

hey--it's sort of random I guess.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> Sometimes they actually make sense in context of the thread, but usually they don't, but it sometimes amuses me.
> Then there are posts like this one, no quoting a movie.
> 
> hey--it's sort of random I guess.


Yup, and it always makes me think of the particular scene from the movie, which I have seen many times and will likely watch again.

I enjoy them.


----------



## zontar

It's one of my favourite movies


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 234394



it's like a weird snapshot of every first date i ever had...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Choir practice?


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2037840089562160


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Ti-Ron

Cats love music!


----------



## JazzyT

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2037840089562160


"Say, what's in this drink?"


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2143602559195493


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

So touching!


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


>



Wow, lots of bad decisions / reactions there.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


Dang, this is me, but sadly not just with sweet riffs. I'm a chronic insomniac. My brain wakes me up with stuff almost every night.


----------



## Robert1950

Andy Serkis as Elizabeth May as Gollum,,,


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

Good morning! ‘‘Tis Friday and it’s 7:11 am. Rise and shine! I really had a hard time sleeping because tonight is rehearsal night and I am so excited. The luxury of being able to afford everything I need to make this special night happen. I have been counting the days, hours and minutes. I am so happy to be handing out care packages to the homeless downtown tonight as well. I have made up care packages in ziplock freezer bags. I put gloves, socks, winter hats and personal toiletries within as well as some snacks like energy bars, candy etc. I have put a Christmas card in each. I got a little teary eyed while writing individual messages in each card. I wish I could do more for them but my hands are tied. I did this last year and one guy almost started crying. We hugged each other and we talked a little.

And then rehearsal. I feel like a 5 yr old Christmas morning, happy, excited, elated. Every positive emotion rolled up into one!!

I just put some new Gibson Vintage strings on my Parker last night and broke them in for about an hour. Playing some new material tonight with my good band mates. I get off of work early today as well , hop on the train and let the magic begin. This gives meaning to my life. I am so excited just to start this amazing day!

Hope you all have 1/2 as great a day as I am about to have!

The coffee is perking.


----------



## Guest

zontar said:


>


I watched the Thunderbirds as a kid.
I don't remember Stingray.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> I watched the Thunderbirds as a kid.
> I don't remember Stingray.



For me it's just the opposite. I watched Stingray, but didn't know about Thunderbirds until recently.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Good morning! ‘‘Tis Friday and it’s 7:11 am. Rise and shine! I really had a hard time sleeping because tonight is rehearsal night and I am so excited. The luxury of being able to afford everything I need to make this special night happen. I have been counting the days, hours and minutes. I am so happy to be handing out care packages to the homeless downtown tonight as well. I have made up care packages in ziplock freezer bags. I put gloves, socks, winter hats and personal toiletries within as well as some snacks like energy bars, candy etc. I have put a Christmas card in each. I got a little teary eyed while writing individual messages in each card. I wish I could do more for them but my hands are tied. I did this last year and one guy almost started crying. We hugged each other and we talked a little.
> 
> And then rehearsal. I feel like a 5 yr old Christmas morning, happy, excited, elated. Every positive emotion rolled up into one!!
> 
> I just put some new Gibson Vintage strings on my Parker last night and broke them in for about an hour. Playing some new material tonight with my good band mates. I get off of work early today as well , hop on the train and let the magic begin. This gives meaning to my life. I am so excited just to start this amazing day!
> 
> Hope you all have 1/2 as great a day as I am about to have!
> 
> The coffee is perking.


That's about enough of that.


Kidding, of course. Nice to see the positive upswing.

It's Friday. I'm still feeling the effects of the jet lag from my trip to Japan last week. Tomorrow is our company dinner. It's a small group (seven plus spouses) and they treat us to a nice dinner in a high end sushi place, hotel rooms at Niagara Falls et cetera. 

Then a trip to Nashville next week. That may be the last trip of the year. Feeling good, feeling strong.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> For me it's just the opposite. I watched Stingray, but didn't know about Thunderbirds until recently.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

A store in Japan thought "fuckin'" was just a slang American word for "really good."


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Good morning! ‘‘Tis Friday and it’s 7:11 am. Rise and shine! I really had a hard time sleeping because tonight is rehearsal night and I am so excited. The luxury of being able to afford everything I need to make this special night happen. I have been counting the days, hours and minutes. I am so happy to be handing out care packages to the homeless downtown tonight as well. I have made up care packages in ziplock freezer bags. I put gloves, socks, winter hats and personal toiletries within as well as some snacks like energy bars, candy etc. I have put a Christmas card in each. I got a little teary eyed while writing individual messages in each card. I wish I could do more for them but my hands are tied. I did this last year and one guy almost started crying. We hugged each other and we talked a little.
> 
> And then rehearsal. I feel like a 5 yr old Christmas morning, happy, excited, elated. Every positive emotion rolled up into one!!
> 
> I just put some new Gibson Vintage strings on my Parker last night and broke them in for about an hour. Playing some new material tonight with my good band mates. I get off of work early today as well , hop on the train and let the magic begin. This gives meaning to my life. I am so excited just to start this amazing day!
> 
> Hope you all have 1/2 as great a day as I am about to have!
> 
> The coffee is perking.


1) do you not find the gibby strings a little stiff compared to daddarios?
2) when will you record so we can hear you guys? you can do it with a phone video, just like you did for us on our last jam. c'mon now! fame, fortune, and financial excess await you!


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> A store in Japan thought "fuckin'" was just a slang American word for "really good."













Saw this on my recent flight from Osaka to Tokyo


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


>


Nice AC/DC flavour.
@Lola would love this.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


>


Isn't he a bit old for stickers on his guitar?


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> For me it's just the opposite. I watched Stingray, but didn't know about Thunderbirds until recently.


I watched re-runs of Stingray & Fireball XL-5 as a kid--saw Thunderbirds when I was a bit older-But Stingray was the coolest theme song


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


>



I’m goin hom


to my babe


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest




----------



## Chitmo

Steadfastly said:


> Isn't he a bit old for stickers on his guitar?


Aren't you a bit old for imaginary friends?


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1686628654834012


----------



## zontar

Knuckles, eh?


----------



## Guest

Famous Newfoundlanders help replace veteran’s stolen guitar


----------



## High/Deaf

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 235172


Old Saint Nickelbag.


----------



## Guest




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Essential for Christmas.


----------



## zontar

Yeah. Knuckles will be fine.


----------



## Milkman

Seasons Greetings from my extended work family!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Bubb




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

Another work day. Heading to Nashville.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Robert1950

According to John Cleese, MPFS doesn't quite hold up in England as it did in in the past. More popular in the USA he says


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

It’s my birthday today. I spent it as I have many times, making my way through the airports and down the highways.

58 today.

Still have things to do.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## greco

> It’s my birthday today.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## capnjim

butterknucket said:


>


Thats funny.
Of course Gene could not play that bass line and sing that if his life depended on it.


----------



## butterknucket

capnjim said:


> Thats funny.
> Of course Gene could not play that bass line and sing that if his life depended on it.


Has Gene ever played bass on a Kiss album?


----------



## High/Deaf

Milkman said:


> View attachment 235546
> It’s my birthday today. I spent it as I have many times, making my way through the airports and down the highways.
> 
> 58 today.
> 
> Still have things to do.


I know what guitar that is. And I still dig it.

Congrats and many happy returns.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Dorian2

Ti-Ron said:


> Cats love music!


Apparently cats can hear up to 65000 Hz, so it makes me wonder what kind of harmonics and overtones are coming through for it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> View attachment 235546
> It’s my birthday today. I spent it as I have many times, making my way through the airports and down the highways.
> 
> 58 today.
> 
> Still have things to do.


Happy birthday, Milkman. 

One year when I lived alone I didn't notice it was my birthday until I signed the boiler log book at work at the end of the evening shift. I didn't have a phone and hadn't gone to get my mail. People tried to wish me a happy birthday but I wasn't present. No internet or social networking in those days. Being happily married with kids has prevented that from repeating.

So, have a happy day, work or not.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156208988555127


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


Hmmmm......


----------



## Robert1950

Benedict Cumberbatch as Smaug (17 min.)


----------



## cheezyridr

*MRS CLAUSE:*

i don't think it matters if she's on the naughty list or the nice list. she's getting the same thing either way...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Give him the coat.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Chitmo

For those of you offended by Christmas songs!


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

What are you doing with my coat, mate?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


I resemble that...


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2328668454019377


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

What? It's mine!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Kenmac

How to wake up a cat on Christmas Eve:






Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

that happens to me alot too


----------



## zontar

Are you pushing me?


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf

......and one for this time of year (sorry, Lola).


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jim DaddyO

A blonde walks into a bank in New York City and asks for the loan officer. She says she's going to Europe on business for two weeks and needs to borrow $5,000. The bank officer says the bank will need some kind of security for the loan, so the blonde hands over the keys to a new Rolls Royce. The car is parked on the street in front of the bank; she has the title, and everything checks out. The bank agrees to accept the car as collateral for the loan. The bank's president and its officers all enjoy a good laugh at the blonde for using a $250,000 Rolls as collateral against a $5,000 loan. An employee of the bank then drives the Rolls into the bank's underground garage and parks it there. Two weeks later, the blonde returns and repays the $5,000 and the interest, which comes to $15.41. The loan officer says, "Miss, we are very happy to have had your business, and this transaction has worked out very nicely; but we are a little puzzled. We checked you out and found that you are a multimillionaire. What puzzles us is - why would you bother to borrow $5,000?" The blond replies....."Where else in New York City can I park my car for two weeks for only $15.41 and expect it to be there when I return?"


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> A blonde walks into a bank in New York City and asks for the loan officer. She says she's going to Europe on business for two weeks and needs to borrow $5,000. The bank officer says the bank will need some kind of security for the loan, so the blonde hands over the keys to a new Rolls Royce. The car is parked on the street in front of the bank; she has the title, and everything checks out. The bank agrees to accept the car as collateral for the loan. The bank's president and its officers all enjoy a good laugh at the blonde for using a $250,000 Rolls as collateral against a $5,000 loan. An employee of the bank then drives the Rolls into the bank's underground garage and parks it there. Two weeks later, the blonde returns and repays the $5,000 and the interest, which comes to $15.41. The loan officer says, "Miss, we are very happy to have had your business, and this transaction has worked out very nicely; but we are a little puzzled. We checked you out and found that you are a multimillionaire. What puzzles us is - why would you bother to borrow $5,000?" The blond replies....."Where else in New York City can I park my car for two weeks for only $15.41 and expect it to be there when I return?"


one of my favorite jokes, because it's not dirty or offensive. you can tell it to anyone. 

fun fact, a rolls has the shittiest resale value of just about any car on the road. the initial hit on a new rolls royce is bigger than any other car on the market. i know this because i have twice considered buying one. what stopped me each time is the exorbitant cost of repairing them on his side of the ocean.


----------



## Guest

A blind man wanders into an all girls biker bar by mistake.

He finds his way to a bar stool and orders a drink.

After sitting there for awhile, he yells to the bartender, “Hey, you wanna hear a blonde joke?”

The bar immediately falls absolutely silent. In a very deep, husky voice, the woman next to him says, “Before you tell that joke, sir, I think it is only fair — given that you are blind — that you should know five things:

The bartender is a blonde girl with a baseball bat.
The bouncer is a blonde girl.
I’m a 6 foot tall, 175 lb. blonde woman with a black belt in karate.
The woman sitting next to me is blonde and a professional weightlifter.
The lady to your right is blonde and a professional wrestler. Now, think about it seriously, Mister. Do you still wanna tell that joke?”
The blind man thinks for a second, shakes his head, and mutters, “No… Not if I’m gonna have to explain it five times.”


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## zontar

That's mine, you son of a...


----------



## cheezyridr

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 236676


here is one from the 20's that i had a few years ago. it still worked. old televisions have no value, so the wife made me throw it away


----------



## Mooh




----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> View attachment 236738


Where is that located?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

greco said:


> Where is that located?


Stratford, in the little park at the crazy 5 way intersection downtown. Long before RM died, I lived just down the street.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## StratCat




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

“Nomophobia” the word of the year. It is a real word. Fear of not being able to use your cell phone!


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I’m goin hom
> 
> 
> to my babe


Is that Alvin Lee?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> “Nomophobia” the word of the year. It is a real word. Fear of not being able to use your cell phone!


What cell phone?

I've never had one.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Is that Alvin Lee?


Ding ding ding!

Yes that looks like Alvin Lee at Woodstock.

His was a legendary performance in my opinion. He did seem pretty wired, but ....well it was Woodstock.


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> What cell phone?
> 
> I've never had one.


that's pretty excellent! good for you!


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Ding ding ding!
> 
> Yes that looks like Alvin Lee at Woodstock.
> 
> His was a legendary performance in my opinion. He did seem pretty wired, but ....well it was Woodstock.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Irish Yoda


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

Georgia vape store employee gets fired after hateful tirade against Trump supporter caught on video


----------



## BSTheTech

laristotle said:


> Georgia vape store employee gets fired after hateful tirade against Trump supporter caught on video


Wow...


----------



## Guitar101

Now if they could just fire Trump Whoops: political . . . RETRACTED


----------



## Guest

You'd have to catch him on vid ranting against himself. lol.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I've seen it before--and I am amused every time...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Kenmac

Happy New Year everybody. I hope nobody here is like this guy.


----------



## Lola

I am just beginning to realize that I am lucky in that I have no fear of playing in front others. I just came upon something that made me realize this. 

I know the reasons are very diverse on this subject.


----------



## Milkman

BSTheTech said:


> Wow...


Yeah the far right wing loves reposting this crap. Nothing helps Trump more than the looney left. As most sane people understand, that guy does NOT reflect the moderate liberals, any more than Trumps extremely obnoxious conduct reflects moderate conservatives.


----------



## mhammer




----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> Yeah the far right wing loves reposting this crap. Nothing helps Trump more than the looney left. As most sane people understand, that guy does NOT reflect the moderate liberals, any more than Trumps extremely obnoxious conduct reflects moderate conservatives.


Or even right-wing conservatives for that matter. Frankly I'm not sure who he represents other than himself.


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


>



And dental hygienists all over America expressed their displeasure?


----------



## mhammer

I had to explain the humour in that to my son, who is in his early 20's. There is a LOT of historical-knowledge required to see the humour in it.

But yeah, the dental hygienists probably booed him out of the bathroom. From what I understand, Mike Bloomfield's toothbrush had double cutaways.


----------



## Blind Dog

mhammer said:


> I had to explain the humour in that to my son, who is in his early 20's. There is a LOT of historical-knowledge required to see the humour in it.
> 
> But yeah, the dental hygienists probably booed him out of the bathroom. From what I understand, Mike Bloomfield's toothbrush had double cutaways.


You had to pick a side, in Cafes. I was 8, in 65, but I had Odin's Eye Cafe in 1980, and you were still tempting a boycott, queuing up Slow Train Coming.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Georgia vape store employee gets fired after hateful tirade against Trump supporter caught on video





Milkman said:


> Yeah the far right wing loves reposting this crap. Nothing helps Trump more than the looney left. As most sane people understand, that guy does NOT reflect the moderate liberals, any more than Trumps extremely obnoxious conduct reflects moderate conservatives.


lefties love to call him a racist. being union, alot of the folks i work with are dems. they love calling him a racist. i have made a point of asking them each time they say it, what he has done that was racist. the ONLY answer i have ever gotten was that his dad was a racist landlord. i have yet to hear anyone specifically point to something he said or did that was racist.


----------



## Guitar101

cheezyridr said:


> lefties love to call him a racist. being union, alot of the folks i work with are dems. they love calling him a racist. i have made a point of asking them each time they say it, what he has done that was racist. the ONLY answer i have ever gotten was that his dad was a racist landlord. i have yet to hear anyone specifically point to something he said or did that was racist.


Just look at a picture of all the people that work at the White House, although most of them have been FIRED. Whoops: Political - Retracted


----------



## keto

cheezyridr said:


> lefties love to call him a racist. being union, alot of the folks i work with are dems. they love calling him a racist. i have made a point of asking them each time they say it, what he has done that was racist. the ONLY answer i have ever gotten was that his dad was a racist landlord. i have yet to hear anyone specifically point to something he said or did that was racist.


I have had the same question. There is guilt by association for sure, the whole Brietbart thing, but nobody can point to something specific he has ever said or done that comes right out as bigot or racist, that I have seen.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> lefties love to call him a racist. being union, alot of the folks i work with are dems. they love calling him a racist. i have made a point of asking them each time they say it, what he has done that was racist. the ONLY answer i have ever gotten was that his dad was a racist landlord. i have yet to hear anyone specifically point to something he said or did that was racist.


No, I don't use the race card, but I have never seen so much deceit, misinformation and just plain BS come out of any politician. He gets fact checked every day and people just seem to shrug it off.

I predict he will find an exit strategy BEFORE the end of this year that will allow him to stay out of jail.


----------



## Blind Dog

EDIT: I've removed my New York Times 'definitive racist' link, because there's really no saying, we're not down the political rabbit hole now. I can't ignore racism, but nothing brings out the hater in folks quite like politics & religion. I'm here to celebrate guitars. Canadian guitars.


----------



## JazzyT

People like David Duke, former Grand Wizard of the KKK, come out and praise Trump for his statements. If that who is praising you, what you doin?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> 8


7


----------



## Guest

time's up


----------



## mhammer

As much as I dislike him, and find him to be unsuited and unqualified for the job, I don't find him to be racist. I just think he's a basically inconsiderate person. But you know, when you're a celebrity, you can do that. You can just grab 'em by the.....

I recommend this pre-election piece in the New Yorker. The article quotes the ghost-writer of "Trump's" book _The Art of the Deal_, Tony Schwartz. Pretty chilling and prophetic stuff. Donald Trump’s Ghostwriter Tells All


----------



## Guest




----------



## keto

Stop with the politics in the biggest thread we’ve ever had please, mmkay?


----------



## Robert1950

Maybe,... after this...


----------



## keto

Fuck you Robert. Any reason in particular? You’re much too big of a pussy to come post that in Political, because you can’t stand any heat. Well, here you go, bud.


----------



## Milkman

I suggest we all take a breath and resume randomness.

Let’s keep the cancer of political dissent where it belongs.

This is a new life form I’m developing in my guitar cave.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 237042


Damn, this was supposed to be sort of secret.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


>


Interesting and true. What book is this please?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Milkman said:


> Interesting and true. What book is this please?


I have no idea. It was on my FB page. Which is odder still that something profound and relevant would be on FB.


----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have no idea. It was on my FB page. Which is odder still that something profound and relevant would be on FB.


Another reason I wouldn’t have seen it (I’m a Facebook hater).

I like the page however, thanks.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> Interesting and true. What book is this please?


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> View attachment 237040
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest we all take a breath and resume randomness.
> 
> Let’s keep the cancer of political dissent where it belongs.
> 
> This is a new life form I’m developing in my guitar cave.


Is it just me or does your new life form look like it has Trump's hair if he was underwater. Weird ^)@#


----------



## Milkman

No, it's an Anti-Autotune computer virus. Once it's done, that will be the end of Kanye West as we know him (and his Canadian equivalent Drake).


----------



## Mooh




----------



## BSTheTech

Milkman said:


> No, it's an Anti-Autotune computer virus. Once it's done, that will be the end of Kanye West as we know him (and his Canadian equivalent Drake).


What are its side effects?


----------



## Milkman

BSTheTech said:


> What are its side effects?


You suddenly develop taste.


----------



## Steadfastly

This is just so darn cute!


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> No, it's an Anti-Autotune computer virus. Once it's done, that will be the end of Kanye West as we know him (and his Canadian equivalent Drake).


you're way stoned dude, thats just the computer screen saver. ease up on the self-medicating 



Milkman said:


> You suddenly develop taste.


as soon as I see evidence of taste in the pictures you post ,,.,


----------



## Milkman

Dang I love my ignore list.

Such an exclusive list, but so effective at keeping the rats off of one's neck.


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> Dang I love my ignore list.
> 
> Such an exclusive list, but so effective at keeping the rats off of one's neck.


yea, using a computer to ignore for you. its funny how you adult these days but complain about the youth being inept and dependent on tech

btw-- the ignore seems to be working like a charm, especially with you replying immediately after I post


----------



## Milkman

vadsy said:


> yea, using a computer to ignore for you. its funny how you adult these days but complain about the youth being inept and dependent on tech
> 
> btw-- the ignore seems to be working like a charm, especially with you replying immediately after I post


Once a month or so I check to see your stupid and ignorant comments.

This is the one and only reply you'll get from me.

You're an ass with a personal vendetta. 

I have no time for trolls.

Find someone else to troll. You made an ass of yourself in an RIP thread I hear. You're showing the entire forum your true nature.


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> Once a month or so I check to see your stupid and ignorant comments.
> 
> This is the one and only reply you'll get from me.
> 
> You're an ass with a personal vendetta.
> 
> I have no time for trolls.
> 
> Find someone else to troll. You made an ass of yourself in an RIP thread I hear. You're showing the entire forum your true nature.


just calling it like I see it


----------



## mhammer

A cousin of mine sent me this today. It's cute. Could just as easily be in the "Puns you like" thread, but I put it here.

>> MY TRAVEL PLANS FOR 2019 & beyond:
>> 
>> I have been in many places, but I've never been in Kahoots. Apparently, you can't go alone.
>> You have to be in Kahoots with someone.
>> 
>> I've also never been in Cognito. I hear no one recognizes you there.
>> 
>> I have, however, been in Sane. They don't have an airport; you have to be driven there. I have made several trips there, thanks to my children, friends, family and work.
>> 
>> I would like to go to Conclusions, but you have to jump and I'm not too much on physical activity anymore.
>> 
>> I have also been in Doubt. That is a sad place to go and I try not to visit there too often.
>> 
>> I've been in Flexible, but only when it was very important to stand firm.
>> 
>> Sometimes I'm in Capable and I go there more often as I'm getting older.
>> 
>> One of my favorite places to be is in Suspense! It really gets the adrenaline flowing and pumps up the old heart! At my age, I need all the stimuli I can get!
>> 
>> I may have been in Continent, but I don't remember what country It was . It's an age thing. They tell me it is very wet and damp there.
>>


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


>



sneaky propaganda in there. when you're ready to let random foreigners live in your house, let us know how that turns out


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> No, it's an Anti-Autotune computer virus. Once it's done, that will be the end of Kanye West as we know him (and his Canadian equivalent Drake).


as time goes on, i'm starting to like kanye a little. not alot, but a little. he refuses to let other people call the shots for him. i like that about him


----------



## Guitar101

mhammer said:


> A cousin of mine sent me this today. It's cute. Could just as easily be in the "Puns you like" thread, but I put it here.
> 
> >> MY TRAVEL PLANS FOR 2019 & beyond:
> >>
> >> I have been in many places, but I've never been in Kahoots. Apparently, you can't go alone.
> >> You have to be in Kahoots with someone.


HNY Mark. I've actually been to Kahoots by myself. It's on a dead end road near me that's only open in the summer.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> as time goes on, i'm starting to like kanye a little. not alot, but a little. he refuses to let other people call the shots for him. i like that about him


I just can’t ignore the asshole behavior, and frankly he reminds me of DJT in some ways (both claim to be genius, and other tidbits).

When it comes to the music, for me it’s even worse than his personality.

There’s pretty much nothing I like about West and what I’ve seen and heard does _not _motivate me to look more deeply.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> HNY Mark. I've actually been to Kahoots by myself. It's on a dead end road near me that's only open in the summer.


I do have a round tuit.


----------



## Steadfastly

Milkman said:


> I do have a round tuit.


You can buy them. They even come gold plated.

"A Round Tuit" 7" Collector Plate Bermuda Porcelain with Gold Trim Inspirational | eBay


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> I just can’t ignore the asshole behavior, and frankly he reminds me of DJT in some ways (both claim to be genius, and other tidbits).
> 
> When it comes to the music, for me it’s even worse than his personality.
> 
> There’s pretty much nothing I like about West and what I’ve seen and heard does _not _motivate me to look more deeply.


no argument from me about the music, it's not my style either. i mean, truth be told, because it's not a genre i like, i have no idea if it's any good or not. my instinct says it's disposable, like most pop music, especially these days. i don't like the clothes either, but all my clothes are work clothes, i have 2 kinds: with, or without stains and holes. i'm no good judge of that stuff either. however, he keeps on doin kanye, cause it seems to be working pretty well for him.
these are some quotes of his:

“I refuse to accept other people’s ideas of happiness for me. As if there’s a ‘one size fits all’ standard for happiness.”

"One of my favorite, of many things the trump hat represents to me, is that people can't tell me what to do because i'm black"

non conformists have often held some appeal to me. not all of them, but many of the people who have traits i like, are people who refuse to let others tell them how to live or how to do something. 
he's definitely a square peg, and yet, he sure seems to be enjoying life. isn't that pretty much something everyone dreams of? to have the best life you can, on your own terms?


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> no argument from me about the music, it's not my style either. i mean, truth be told, because it's not a genre i like, i have no idea if it's any good or not. my instinct says it's disposable, like most pop music, especially these days. i don't like the clothes either, but all my clothes are work clothes, i have 2 kinds: with, or without stains and holes. i'm no good judge of that stuff either. however, he keeps on doin kanye, cause it seems to be working pretty well for him.
> these are some quotes of his:
> 
> “I refuse to accept other people’s ideas of happiness for me. As if there’s a ‘one size fits all’ standard for happiness.”
> 
> "One of my favorite, of many things the trump hat represents to me, is that people can't tell me what to do because i'm black"
> 
> non conformists have often held some appeal to me. not all of them, but many of the people who have traits i like, are people who refuse to let others tell them how to live or how to do something.
> he's definitely a square peg, and yet, he sure seems to be enjoying life. isn't that pretty much something everyone dreams of? to have the best life you can, on your own terms?


It would be silly to deny or ignore his success in terms of exposure and money.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


it's just for show. under the counter is an empty box of oreos, 2 gallons of rocky road, and a 2 ltr mtn dew


----------



## StratCat

zontar said:


>


crazy imho


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


as you can see though, it's a good thing.


----------



## High/Deaf

.....and part of the reason why kids today have so little imagination. They don't need it.




laristotle said:


>


No customization. That is standard equipment on Shaguars, if I recall.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> as you can see though, it's a good thing.


I never said I was complaining.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## cheezyridr

95 yrs old... holy smokes that guy saw some history


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

StratCat said:


> crazy imho


Just the Maid of the Mist at Niagara Falls--after taking that picture we went on it...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


Honestly, I salivate every time I see this image.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> Honestly, I salivate every time I see this image.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Stop it! Stop this nonsense!


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


>


If Pavlov was experimenting with humans he would have used bacon.


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


>


Sadly, that pic lower right doesn't show the real problem ----- the internet, Facebook and twitter. 

When there was ONLY real media sources, run by, vetted and edited by corporations or people with reputations to withhold, we didn't have the obvious problems we have now, vis a vis misinformed sheeple reading wild-west, post-whatever-you-want-with-no-responsibility copy. Just sayin'.........



Milkman said:


> If Pavlov was experimenting with humans he would have used bacon.


Actually, I witnessed this experiment daily for a couple years in a lab I worked at. A food cart would roll in about 9:50 and ring a bell. I'd witness a dozen techs stand up, zombie-like, and shuffle to it. No bacon required; donuts, fritters and egg muffin sandwiches worked just fine. Not to say bacon wouldn't have worked better - it may have got me whereas the sweet stuff never did.


----------



## Guest

You wouldn't need a bell for bacon.
Unless you have no sense of smell.


----------



## Guest

Axl Rose’s First New Song in 10 Years, ‘Rock the Rock’


----------



## cheezyridr

High/Deaf said:


> Sadly, that pic lower right doesn't show the real problem ----- the internet, Facebook and twitter.
> 
> When there was ONLY real media sources, run by, vetted and edited by corporations or people with reputations to withhold, we didn't have the obvious problems we have now, vis a vis misinformed sheeple reading wild-west, post-whatever-you-want-with-no-responsibility copy. Just sayin'.........


for quite some time now, so-called "real media" sources deliberately don't cover some stories, and sensationalize others, in order to further someone's political agenda. 
there is lots of news that would never be covered at all if it weren't for alternative sources. i just want to make clear i am not including facebook or twitter among those alternative sources.


----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> for quite some time now, so-called "real media" sources deliberately don't cover some stories, and sensationalize others, in order to further someone's political agenda.
> there is lots of news that would never be covered at all if it weren't for alternative sources. i just want to make clear i am not including facebook or twitter among those alternative sources.


Yes, I would say into the 70s and maybe even 80s, competition was a good thing for media agencies. They uncovered a lot of stories that wouldn't have come out otherwise (far more investigative than official policing agencies were, as they were move government controlled than the media was). But competition with the wild-west internet-type news has lead to bad practice on top of bad practice. It's sad and I don't see any solution. 

Where do we go to get real vetted, accurate news? Government controlled news agencies like CBC and FoxNews? The other agencies, which are more numerous and tend to be at odds with these biased agencies in Canada and the USA? Or the internet, where no one has a vested interest in digging anything up or being truthful, they just want 'views', clicks, retweets, which lead to more money? Yikes, not a good set of choices, IMO.


----------



## cheezyridr

agreed, it's mighty slim pickins


----------



## Guest

Least Biased - Media Bias/Fact Check


----------



## Guest

The Atlis XT is the latest electric truck aiming for GM, Ford and Ram
 Upstart company aims to build a more capable truck for much less money


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> The Atlis XT is the latest electric truck aiming for GM, Ford and Ram
> Upstart company aims to build a more capable truck for much less money


100% torque available instantly, 0-60 in 3.5sec. HD Livewire taking pre-orders now.
Harley-Davidson unveils Livewire specs and prices, shows off 3 new urban electric motorbikes


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> 100% torque available instantly, 0-60 in 3.5sec. HD Livewire taking pre-orders now.
> Harley-Davidson unveils Livewire specs and prices, shows off 3 new urban electric motorbikes


maybe just a tad pricey but I dig the concept


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> maybe just a tad pricey but I dig the concept


Probably not pricey for a H-D, but what it means to me is that the other traditional bike co.s probably have cheaper stuff that is as good or better, and are just keeping it under wraps.
Check out Zero DS.


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> Probably not pricey for a H-D, but what it means to me is that the other traditional bike co.s probably have cheaper stuff that is as good or better, and are just keeping it under wraps.
> Check out Zero DS.


I just saw the Zero stuff earlier this morning, cool for sure,. are we reading the same thread on TGP?


----------



## Guest

I like the concept dirt bike too.


----------



## cheezyridr

Hamstrung said:


> View attachment 237684


awesome post... the truth gets told in a joke


----------



## J-75

cheezyridr said:


> awesome post... the truth gets told in a joke


??? What am I looking at?


----------



## keto

J-75 said:


> ??? What am I looking at?


A fridge (Ampeg 8x10 bass cab) and a long narrow set of stairs for load in & out.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> I just saw the Zero stuff earlier this morning, cool for sure,. are we reading the same thread on TGP?


Nope, I'm not promiscuous with forums that way. 
I'll see if I can find it though, I learned what TGP stood for in another thread on here awhile ago.


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> Nope, I'm not promiscuous with forums that way.
> I'll see if I can find it though, I learned what TGP stood for in another thread on here awhile ago.


really weird then, I was following the Harley thread there and then the Zero was mentioned and then some good bickering went on between the diehards ,,., good times


----------



## Steadfastly

How do you describe joy? I thought this was a pretty good example.


----------



## LanceT

laristotle said:


> The Atlis XT is the latest electric truck aiming for GM, Ford and Ram
> Upstart company aims to build a more capable truck for much less money


That's super weird looking but I am intrigued. An electric truck makes so much sense to me if the payload and tow ratings have realistic range.


----------



## Guest




----------



## JazzyT

Imma just leave these here for the next time I need a yea, nay or yikes gif.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## jb welder

Maybe that "Killer Rabbit of Caerbannog*"* wasn't so far-fetched after all:

Meat-Eating Snowshoe Hares Observed Dining on Lynx in the Canadian Yukon | Inverse


----------



## cheezyridr

jb welder said:


> Maybe that "Killer Rabbit of Caerbannog*"* wasn't so far-fetched after all:
> 
> Meat-Eating Snowshoe Hares Observed Dining on Lynx in the Canadian Yukon | Inverse


Jimmy Carter rabbit incident - Wikipedia


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

jb welder said:


> 100% torque available instantly, 0-60 in 3.5sec. HD Livewire taking pre-orders now.
> Harley-Davidson unveils Livewire specs and prices, shows off 3 new urban electric motorbikes


Lots of hardcore HD fans will not like this, my neighbor included. How do you wake people up at 3AM with a silent bike? Play Born To Be Wild on 10 through the included hifi system? That's not much fun............ 

Seriously, how many HD guys ride for the sheer joy of it (compared to the poser/attention aspects). Way less than 10%, IME.


----------



## jb welder

High/Deaf said:


> Lots of hardcore HD fans will not like this, my neighbor included.


Tell your neighbour it will sound exactly the same pulling into Sturgis on the back of a trailer.


----------



## cheezyridr

i'd ride an electric bike if the range was good enough. however, i'd never buy one from HD. they're probably the last people i'd buy a bike from, but most especially an electric one. 
how can you expect the latest tech from someone who's built their entire branding on being old-tech? also. it's going to be much more expensive than it needs to be, because harley.


----------



## Milkman

I think HD is clutching at straws, having failed to take action long ago. Their core demographic is dying off or simply no longer in any condition to take the vibration you get from a Harley.

Additionally typical HD fans are not interested in electric bikes. They don’t irritate neighbors enough I guess.

I love the idea of electric motorcycles, but Harley is IMAGE IMAGE IMAGE and I think the days of that image are numbered.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> I think HD is clutching at straws, having failed to take action long ago. Their core demographic is dying off or simply no longer in any condition to take the vibration you get from a Harley.
> 
> Additionally typical HD fans are not interested in electric bikes. They don’t irritate neighbors enough I guess.
> 
> I love the idea of electric motorcycles, but Harley is IMAGE IMAGE IMAGE and I think the days of that image are numbered.


i mostly agree. i don't knock harley for their branding, just because it's not for me, doesn't mean there aren't tons of people who like it alot. or at least, there used to be. the market is definitely changing. i don't give harley any credit for finally seeing it and trying to act on it at this time. it's something they should have begun a decade ago at least. i think part of their problem will be their loyalty to the 45° V-twin. if they would develop a good inline 4 or a v-6 they could make some pretty interesting commuter and touring bikes. they could tout better mileage numbers, less vibration = more comfort/less fatigue, more freeway power, better gearing. that said, it'll never happen. they would have to throw away their previous branding and start from scratch. that would be like trying to u-turn an oil tanker.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> i mostly agree. i don't knock harley for their branding, just because it's not for me, doesn't mean there aren't tons of people who like it alot. or at least, there used to be. the market is definitely changing. i don't give harley any credit for finally seeing it and trying to act on it at this time. it's something they should have begun a decade ago at least. i think part of their problem will be their loyalty to the 45° V-twin. if they would develop a good inline 4 or a v-6 they could make some pretty interesting commuter and touring bikes. they could tout better mileage numbers, less vibration = more comfort/less fatigue, more freeway power, better gearing. that said, it'll never happen. they would have to throw away their previous branding and start from scratch. that would be like trying to u-turn an oil tanker.


I’m not knocking the image, just pointing out what I think the problem is. I have friends and relatives who ride HD.

The decline is pretty evident in the production numbers.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


>


Laughed my ass off at that one.

No, really, I have no ass left.


----------



## BSTheTech

I wonder if an electric Harley still leaks oil in the driveway


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> I’m not knocking the image, just pointing out what I think the problem is. I have friends and relatives who ride HD.
> 
> The decline is pretty evident in the production numbers.


I went with a buddy last summer to take his Harley in for repair. I was just looking around waiting for him when I come across a wall with nothing on it but mufflers. Not the pipes or anything else, just the muffler. There were 2 on sale for just under $1000. The rest were $1000 plus. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Wardo

BSTheTech said:


> I wonder if an electric Harley still leaks oil in the driveway


And getting it to sound like the timing is advanced by a mile will be a real bitch.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> i mostly agree. i don't knock harley for their branding, just because it's not for me, doesn't mean there aren't tons of people who like it alot. or at least, there used to be. the market is definitely changing. i don't give harley any credit for finally seeing it and trying to act on it at this time. it's something they should have begun a decade ago at least. i think part of their problem will be their loyalty to the 45° V-twin. if they would develop a good inline 4 or a v-6 they could make some pretty interesting commuter and touring bikes. they could tout better mileage numbers, less vibration = more comfort/less fatigue, more freeway power, better gearing. that said, it'll never happen. they would have to throw away their previous branding and start from scratch. that would be like trying to u-turn an oil tanker.


That is pretty much bang on. A good business plan is to never put all of your eggs in one basket. HD has been doing this for a long time and it is finally catching up with them as it usually does in these cases.


----------



## zontar

It's all right, mate. We're just having a friendly little argument.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

No more fighting. No more!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Mmm--S'more guitar...


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> Mmm--S'more guitar...


google image search rarely fails


----------



## butterknucket

4:43 - 4:58


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> for quite some time now, so-called "real media" sources deliberately don't cover some stories, and sensationalize others, in order to further someone's political agenda.
> there is lots of news that would never be covered at all if it weren't for alternative sources. i just want to make clear i am not including facebook or twitter among those alternative sources.



We talkin Fox


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> We talkin Fox


no. 

- or rather, not ONLY fox. i mean all of them. there is no such thing these days as an unbiased news source. 
to top it off, some of the really big ones, cnn would be a great example, actually lie, and say things that they know are false. they have been caught lying, and faking news scenes many times just over the last several years. this didn't begin with their hatred of donald trump.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> 4:43 - 4:58


see marker 5:32. randy savage is 6'2" & 237 lbs. andre is snapping him like a slim jim.


----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> see marker 5:32. randy savage is 6'2" & 237 lbs. andre is snapping him like a slim jim.


................but only if it's part of the script.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman




----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> there is no such thing these days as an unbiased news source.


There never has been such thing--everybody has a bias--no matter how fair you try to be.
(& new sources such as TV & newspapers & radio have always been about selling ads--which affects their bias)


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> There never has been such thing--everybody has a bias--no matter how fair you try to be.
> (& new sources such as TV & newspapers & radio have always been about selling ads--which affects their bias)


i disagree. there was a time when news was just what was happening. now depending on who you watch they promote/omit according to their particular slant. that's deliberate, and not the same as sensationalizing something in order to attract viewers.


----------



## cheezyridr

i just want to remind all of you folks that stuff is out there that is this cool:


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

Go big or go home.


----------



## iamthehub

butterknucket said:


>


Love to see the hardshell case for that thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> i disagree. there was a time when news was just what was happening. now depending on who you watch they promote/omit according to their particular slant. that's deliberate, and not the same as sensationalizing something in order to attract viewers.


Everybody has a bias--some show it more obviously, but what news do you report? What do you say?
Even if you don't editorialize how you present the facts & what facts you give prominence and credence to-indicate your bias.
Same goes for each one of us.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> Everybody has a bias--some show it more obviously, but what news do you report? What do you say?
> Even if you don't editorialize how you present the facts & what facts you give prominence and credence to-indicate your bias.
> Same goes for each one of us.


It’s hard to deny that current media leans one way or another.

I would prefer less “entertaining” news in lieu of more fact based reporting. It’s not easy to get such balance these days.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 238492


Ah Warren, we miss ye.


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## jb welder




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar

No more fighting. No more!


----------



## allthumbs56

High/Deaf said:


>


Fake News. Zardoz is actually set in 2293 so there's still lots of time to go out and buy your fashionable red nappy


----------



## High/Deaf

allthumbs56 said:


> Fake News. Zardoz is actually set in 2293 so there's still lots of time to go out and buy your fashionable red nappy


----------



## Verne

The top 10 things know about women

1)

2)

3)

4)

5)

6)

7)

8)

9)

10) They have boobs


----------



## Guest

Great tattoo work.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


>


Yes, and a little PSA here. Please don’t use your cell phone in public restrooms. You’re not that important and nobody wants to hear half of your stupid conversation while they’re doing their business.

I’ve actually started my iTunes and played loud music next to such a dickhead. His look of righteous indignation was priceless. So were the thumbs up I got from two others in the washroom.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> I’ve actually started my iTunes and played loud music next to such a dickhead.
> His look of righteous indignation was priceless.


Forget the music, get on the throne and let it all out. Loud.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Forget the music, get on the throne and let it all out. Loud.


I can only sustain loud crapping noises for a few seconds. Maybe a sampled loop of an audio recording, digitally enhanced and passed though auto-tune.......

Maybe a better choice of words .... an audio loop of a loud sample.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> I can only sustain loud crapping noises for a few seconds. Maybe a sampled loop of an audio recording, digitally enhanced and passed though auto-tune.......
> 
> Maybe a better choice of words .... an audio loop of a loud sample.


Isn't that what most modern pop is anyway?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

allthumbs56 said:


> Fake News. Zardoz is actually set in 2293 so there's still lots of time to go out and buy your fashionable red nappy



i am highly certain that no one wants to see me dressed that way. not even me.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


watch this one, and i guarantee what goes through your head when you watch gymnastics will be forever changed:


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> watch this one, and i guarantee what goes through your head when you watch gymnastics will be forever changed:


What was going through my head was that they must use some kind of adhesive.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Maybe they put far more thought into it than you think.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

butterknucket said:


> Maybe they put far more thought into it than you think.


True, but there's easier ways to get off than stickin yer dick on a hydro wire ... lol


----------



## butterknucket

Wardo said:


> True, but there's easier ways to get off than stickin yer dick on a hydro wire ... lol


Don't knock it 'till you try it.


----------



## LexxM3




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

LexxM3 said:


>



Crap I'm old.


----------



## Lola




----------



## allthumbs56

cheezyridr said:


> i am highly certain that no one wants to see me dressed that way. not even me.


I'm sure no one wanted to see Sean Connery dressed that way either.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2476216602405897


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LexxM3

This floated across my FB feed this morning. Enjoy at face value and take the rants to the Politics section.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Back in your huts.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## davetcan




----------



## zontar

Marriage advice from a third grade kid:
"Tell your wife she's pretty--even if she looks like a dump truck"

(Of course you should not let your wife hear this piece of advice--she will automatically think she looks like a dump truck when you compliment her)


----------



## Guest




----------



## keto

laristotle said:


>


There are bonsai designed to look like what happened there.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Should be online forums jail lol. Band from another forum. Stupid snowflakes









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

silvertonebetty said:


> Should be online forums jail lol. Band from another forum.


Cool. What's the name of the band?


----------



## silvertonebetty

High/Deaf said:


> Cool. What's the name of the band?


Lol banned 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> Marriage advice from a third grade kid:
> "Tell your wife she's pretty--even if she looks like a dump truck"
> 
> (Of course you should not let your wife hear this piece of advice--she will automatically think she looks like a dump truck when you compliment her)


but what if she really DOES look like a dump truck? what if that's what you like about her?


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> but what if she really DOES look like a dump truck? what if that's what you like about her?


You mean that's the best thing about her? or that you're into dump truck looks?
Or just into dump trucks?


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> You mean that's the best thing about her? or that you're into dump truck looks?
> Or just into dump trucks?


yes


----------



## mhammer

There's a good chance this has already been posted, given well over 600 pages of posts here. But just in case it hasn't, this will bring a smile. Doesn't do a helluva lot for the reputation of lawyers, though.

IT CAN BE HARD KEEPING A STRAIGHT FACE AS A COURT REPORTER

These are from a book called Disorder in the American Courts, and are things people
actually said in court, word for word, taken down and now published by court
reporters that had the torment of staying calm while these exchanges were actually
taking place.

ATTORNEY: What was the first thing your husband said to you that morning?
WITNESS: He said, 'Where am I, Cathy?'
ATTORNEY: And why did that upset you?
WITNESS: My name is Susan!
____________________________________________

ATTORNEY: What gear were you in at the moment of the impact?
WITNESS: Gucci sweats and Reeboks.
____________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Are you sexually active?
WITNESS: No , I just lie there.
____________________________________________

ATTORNEY: This myasthenia gravis, does it affect your memory at all?
WITNESS: Yes.
ATTORNEY: And in what ways does it affect your memory?
WITNESS: I forget..
ATTORNEY: You forget? Can you give us an example of something you forgot?
___________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Do you know if your daughter has ever been involved in voodoo?
WITNESS: We both do.
ATTORNEY: Voodoo?
WITNESS: We do..
ATTORNEY: You do?
WITNESS: Yes , voodoo.
____________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Now doctor , isn't it true that when a person dies in his sleep, he
doesn't know about it until the next morning?
WITNESS: Did you actually pass the bar exam?
____________________________________

ATTORNEY: The youngest son, the 20-year-old, how old is he?
WITNESS: He's 20, much like your IQ.
___________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Were you present when your picture was taken?
WITNESS: Are you shitting me?
_________________________________________

ATTORNEY: So the date of conception (of the baby) was August 8th?
WITNESS: Yes.
ATTORNEY: And what were you doing at that time?
WITNESS: Getting laid.
____________________________________________

ATTORNEY: She had three children, right?
WITNESS: Yes.
ATTORNEY: How many were boys?
WITNESS: None.
ATTORNEY: Were there any girls?
WITNESS: Your Honor, I think I need a different attorney. Can I get a new
attorney?
____________________________________________

ATTORNEY: How was your first marriage terminated?
WITNESS: By death.
ATTORNEY: And by whose death was it terminated?
WITNESS: Take a guess
____________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Can you describe the individual?
WITNESS: He was about medium height and had a beard
ATTORNEY: Was this a male or a female?
WITNESS: Unless the Circus was in town I'm going with male.
_____________________________________

ATTORNEY: Is your appearance here this morning pursuant to a deposition notice which
I sent to your attorney?
WITNESS: No, this is how I dress when I go to work.
______________________________________

ATTORNEY: Doctor, how many of your autopsies have you performed on dead people?
WITNESS: All of them. The live ones put up too much of a fight.
_________________________________________

ATTORNEY: All your responses MUST be oral, OK? What school did you go to?
WITNESS: Oral...
_________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Do you recall the time that you examined the body?
WITNESS: The autopsy started around 8:30 PM
ATTORNEY: And Mr. Denton was dead at the time?
WITNESS: If not, he was by the time I finished.
____________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Are you qualified to give a urine sample?
WITNESS: Are you qualified to ask that question?
______________________________________

And last:

ATTORNEY: Doctor, before you performed the autopsy, did you check for a pulse?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: Did you check for blood pressure?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: Did you check for breathing?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: So, then it is possible that the patient was alive when you began the
autopsy?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: How can you be so sure, Doctor?
WITNESS: Because his brain was sitting on my desk in a jar.
ATTORNEY: I see, but could the patient have still been alive, nevertheless?
WITNESS: Yes, it is possible that he could have been alive and practicing law.


----------



## Guest

A woman is on trial for beating her husband to death with his guitar collection. 
Judge asks, ‘First offender?’ 
She says, ‘No, first a Gibson! Then a Fender!


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2192185931040929


----------



## mhammer

In America, car piss you off. In Soviet Union, you piss on car.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Yes, sir.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## BSTheTech

Funny music story from work today. My company brings in a guitar teacher once a week for “Work/Life balance”. We’re learning a song that we are going to record (Driftin’ Heart by Jason Buie - more on that later). After the lesson it’s my job to scan the music and email it out to everyone. Ten minutes later I hear the voice of the only female in the group, asking me if I need another copy of the music. I turn around in my chair and she’s standing behind me looking real sheepish holding this massive roll, 4 feet long, of the tabbed music. She can barely hold it up. She had gone to print the tab but was connected to the plotter at the time and couldn’t cancel the print job! Kicking myself for not taking a photo.
She wanted to hide it in my office and I told her to give it to the teacher.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

After their 11th child, a Kentucky couple decided that was enough, as they could not afford a larger bed. 
So, the husband went to his veterinarian and told him that he and his cousin didn't want to have any 
more children.

The doctor told him that there was a procedure called a vasectomy that could fix the problem but that it 
was expensive. 'A less costly alternative,' said the doctor, 'is to go home, get a cherry bomb, (fireworks are 
legal in Kentucky) light it, put it in a beer can, then hold the can up to your ear and count to 10.

The Kentuckian said to the doctor, 'I may not be the smartest tool in the shed, but I don't see how putting 
a cherry bomb in a beer can next to my ear is going to help me. ''Trust me,' said the doctor.

So, the man went home, lit a cherry bomb and put it in a beer can. He held the can up to his ear and began 
to count! "1" "2" "3" “4” "5," at which point he paused, placed the beer can between his legs and continued 
counting on his other hand.

This procedure also works in Tennessee, Louisiana, Arkansas, Mississippi, Parts of Georgia, Missouri, 
West Virginia, and all of Washington DC.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> After their 11th child, a Kentucky couple decided that was enough, as they could not afford a larger bed.
> So, the husband went to his veterinarian and told him that he and his cousin didn't want to have any
> more children.
> 
> The doctor told him that there was a procedure called a vasectomy that could fix the problem but that it
> was expensive. 'A less costly alternative,' said the doctor, 'is to go home, get a cherry bomb, (fireworks are
> legal in Kentucky) light it, put it in a beer can, then hold the can up to your ear and count to 10.
> 
> The Kentuckian said to the doctor, 'I may not be the smartest tool in the shed, but I don't see how putting
> a cherry bomb in a beer can next to my ear is going to help me. ''Trust me,' said the doctor.
> 
> So, the man went home, lit a cherry bomb and put it in a beer can. He held the can up to his ear and began
> to count! "1" "2" "3" “4” "5," at which point he paused, placed the beer can between his legs and continued
> counting on his other hand.
> 
> This procedure also works in Tennessee, Louisiana, Arkansas, Mississippi, Parts of Georgia, Missouri,
> West Virginia, and all of Washington DC.



Have you ever seen the movie "Idiocracy"? Dumb movie, but funny, and this is proof that it may be somewhat accurate...lol.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Verne




----------



## High/Deaf

When Chuck Norris steps on a lego block with bare feet, the lego block screams.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

Im hungry i want chicken. And the box lied to me . It said it would be ready in 15 minutes but they are still frozen. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet

silvertonebetty said:


> Im hungry i want chicken. And the box lied to me . It said it would be ready in 15 minutes but they are still frozen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Sounds like something Mitch Hedberg (R.I.P.) would say ! Lol


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Im hungry i want chicken. And the box lied to me . It said it would be ready in 15 minutes but they are still frozen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Boxes

Can’t trust the fu#!ers.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> Boxes
> 
> Can’t trust the fu#!ers.


No you can’t 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne

Milkman said:


> Boxes
> 
> Can’t trust the fu#!ers.


So true!!! Have you EVER had a TV dinner actually look like the box image??

Hungry man was named that way because when you're done, you always end up saying "I'm still hungry man".


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> So true!!! Have you EVER had a TV dinner actually look like the box image??
> 
> Hungry man was named that way because when you're done, you always end up saying "I'm still hungry man".


Lol yeah two or three might do it

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

you know what that bell means when the microwave timer runs out? 

"here's that blistering hot bowl of cold food you wanted"


----------



## Guest

Mooh said:


> View attachment 239918


Great album.
All 5 are actually.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> View attachment 239918


Whey do I recognize this?


----------



## Mooh

butterknucket said:


> Whey do I recognize this?


Back cover of Sir Army Suit, Klaatu.


----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> Back cover of Sir Army Suit, Klaatu.


Don't know it, but that picture still looks familiar to me.


----------



## Mooh

Front cover.


----------



## zontar

You, too!


----------



## keto




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Johnny Spune

Lola said:


> I bought some yogurt close to the date of expiry. It was marked off 50%! Not a good. Sick and I am currently residing in the bathroom. I ate some of the other tub yesterday and it's the same thing, living I the bathroom.
> 
> Shouldn't of taken chances.!


I like the bathroom. It’s peaceful and quiet. Lol


----------



## zontar

Johnny Spune said:


> I like the bathroom. It’s peaceful and quiet. Lol


Get away! Get back in your huts!


----------



## Lola

Johnny Spune said:


> I like the bathroom. It’s peaceful and quiet. Lol


Actually I use the bathroom as a refuge sometimes. No business to do but just sitting there relaxing and day dreaming or on my phone.


----------



## Johnny Spune

zontar said:


> Get away! Get back in your huts!


Actually the “hut people” told us to get away too. Which is fine because they don’t have nice “day dreamable” bathrooms.


----------



## Mooh

I miss the old outhouse.


----------



## Guest

Must of been one of those fancy ones.


----------



## Mooh

Nope, but it had a view of the lake when the door was open.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

Mooh said:


> I miss the old outhouse.


come to any construction site. frankly, i hate shitting in a plastic box all the time. always filthy, always stinky, rarely any toilet paper, and i have to wait for the sun to come up so i can be sure to wipe all the frozen shit from my ass crack. the ONLY good thing in there is all the graffitti. it's hillarious, even though alot of it is my own work.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Sounds like you might have to join me in the huts.

It’s gonna be tough doing graffiti on hut walls.


----------



## Steadfastly

Mooh said:


> I miss the old outhouse.


Not me! It was often in the minus 20's and sometimes in the minus 30's where I grew up and getting up early in the morning and running out there was not fun.


----------



## Guest

Mother Earth is watching


----------



## greco

Steadfastly said:


> Not me! It was often in the minus 20's and sometimes in the minus 30's where I grew up and getting up early in the morning and running out there was not fun.


----------



## Mooh

Steadfastly said:


> Not me! It was often in the minus 20's and sometimes in the minus 30's where I grew up and getting up early in the morning and running out there was not fun.


We also had chamber pots.


----------



## Steadfastly

greco said:


>


Hey, Grego, that is hilarious. It often fell like that.although ours was attached to the back of a large shed where we stored our coal that heated our house.


----------



## Lola

What’s the snow like where you are?

It’s a blizzard in Durham region. I love it.

I just finished shoveling the driveway and will go out in a hour and do it again. I am in my glory!

My hubby wanted to get out the snowblower but I said, NO!

I put on my headphones, get suited up and then go have fun.

Btw my driveway is a 10 car driveway. It’s huge! Enough to keep me busy for quite awhile, exercising and burning calories. Good cardio workout as well!


----------



## Johnny Spune

Atta girl Lola! You have a lot of spunk and it’s infectious! What a great way to look at shovelling the walk!
Two thumbs up!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> What’s the snow like where you are?
> 
> It’s a blizzard in Durham region. I love it.
> 
> I just finished shoveling the driveway and will go out in a hour and do it again. I am in my glory!
> 
> My hubby wanted to get out the snowblower but I said, NO!
> 
> I put on my headphones, get suited up and then go have fun.
> 
> Btw my driveway is a 10 car driveway. It’s huge! Enough to keep me busy for quite awhile, exercising and burning calories. Good cardio workout as well!


You should have been here last week. My driveway is about the same size as yours and we had about 14" of snow. There was some freezing rain in the middle of the storm and in places the ice is 6" thick. I can walk on it and rarely go through and I am about 220lb. My snowblower wouldn't handle it. I have almost got the front walkway cleared. Another 20 minutes when it warms up on Wednesday and I will have it cleared.

One woman I overheard in the grocery store this afternoon, still didn't have her truck shovelled out. It's -15C here right now and going down to -20C tonight.


----------



## keto

I spent last Mon-Fri in Des Moines, Iowa. It was 15-20C colder in DSM than YEG (Edmonton). I go every year for 16 and it’s a coin toss who’s colder and or buried deeper.


----------



## cheezyridr

double post


----------



## cheezyridr

rain here tomorrow, high of 42°f /5.5°c
i am not fooled. i know what "it's" doing. it wants me to think that this winter will be mild. it wants me to think hopeless thoughts, like "i'll be riding again in no time."
i wont need to wash those long johns this week, i'm not going to need them anyhow... and then when i'm not looking, the temperature will plummet, the snow will fall as if we are in a new ice age. the wind will howl at freeway speeds in every direction at once. it's waiting for me to finish this giant plenum, and go up on to the roof to do the duct up there. but hey, at least my forecast isn't like this:


----------



## Lola

The best thing I like about winter is my migraines go into semi-hibernation. I might get about 1/2 a dozen or there abouts through winter. I really hate summer. 

I have to tell you that I am trying meditation and so far it’s a beautiful thing. I meditate for about 15 minutes before bedtime and the beauty of it is, I don’t even remember falling asleep. Its worked for me for the last 3 nights in a row.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> You should have been here last week. My driveway is about the same size as yours and we had about 14" of snow. There was some freezing rain in the middle of the storm and in places the ice is 6" thick. I can walk on it and rarely go through and I am about 220lb. My snowblower wouldn't handle it. I have almost got the front walkway cleared. Another 20 minutes when it warms up on Wednesday and I will have it cleared.
> 
> One woman I overheard in the grocery store this afternoon, still didn't have her truck shovelled out. It's -15C here right now and going down to -20C tonight.


I can come and help you. Lol 

I am going to shovel the elderly couples next doors driveway right now for them. Their kids are assholes. They never help them out. Hubby and I have adopted them as pseudo grandparents. Whenever I am baking I always take them some treats and they just love it!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> The best thing I like about winter is my migraines go into semi-hibernation. I might get about 1/2 a dozen or there abouts through winter. I really hate summer.
> 
> I have to tell you that I am trying meditation and so far it’s a beautiful thing. I meditate for about 15 minutes before bedtime and the beauty of it is, I don’t even remember falling asleep. Its worked for me for the last 3 nights in a row.


Have you ever tried to figure out why your migraines go into semi-hibernation in winter? Is it the heat in summer or maybe something else? Glad the meditation is helping.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> I can come and help you. Lol
> 
> I am going to shovel the elderly couples next doors driveway right now for them. Their kids are assholes. They never help them out. Hubby and I have adopted them as pseudo grandparents. *Whenever I am baking I always take them some treats* and they just love it!


My wife and I are coming up in June. Please PM me with your June baking dates.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> The best thing I like about winter is my migraines go into semi-hibernation. I might get about 1/2 a dozen or there abouts through winter. I really hate summer.
> 
> I have to tell you that I am trying meditation and so far it’s a beautiful thing. I meditate for about 15 minutes before bedtime and the beauty of it is, I don’t even remember falling asleep. Its worked for me for the last 3 nights in a row.


I had a friend in Mississauga years ago that had serious migraines on a continual basis. He tried using these meditation/calming tapes and he said if he felt a migraine coming on, they would stop it if he got home and put them on in time. Have you tried something like that?


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> My wife and I are coming up in June. Please PM me with your June baking dates.


I make a mean cheesecake. What would you like me to bake?


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> I had a friend in Mississauga years ago that had serious migraines on a continual basis. He tried using these meditation/calming tapes and he said if he felt a migraine coming on, they would stop it if he got home and put them on in time. Have you tried something like that?


No I haven’t tried it but my migraine situation is very serious. I take medication when I feel one coming on and I am an out patient of the headache clinic at Toronto Women’s College Hospital.

Meditation won’t stop these headaches.

I am using meditation as a sleep aid. So far, so good.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> I make a mean cheesecake. What would you like me to bake?


bake him some brownies with weed in them


----------



## Sneaky

vadsy said:


> bake him some brownies with weed in them


UK Cheesecake.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1967225883572038


----------



## Robert1950

Polar vortex sweeping through Canada and the US (and Russia). Meanwhile in Chicago, people are getting robbed at gun point for their winter coats, especially the Canada Goose brand


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1919220641489622


----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## silvertonebetty

I call it confusion lol.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I live in that universe


----------



## Guitar101

silvertonebetty said:


> I call it confusion lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


You have it upside down. Turn it over and it will all make sense.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Lola




----------



## High/Deaf

BSTheTech said:


> View attachment 240508


Not too cocky, sir. We're getting ours next week. 

I'm hearing lows of -8. Maybe even some snow. Crappy. TO better not be above 0 or we'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## Verne

^^...London forecast is for rain on Sunday with 9c. It is currently -20c windchill -30c


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


>


I don't know how accurate this is but since it aged me about 10 years younger when I took the test a few months ago, I vote for it being 100% accurate.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> I don't know how accurate this is but since it aged me about 10 years younger when I took the test a few months ago, I vote for it being 100% accurate.


It said I had the mentality of a 18 to 29 yr old. That’s very accurate! Lol


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> You have it upside down. Turn it over and it will all make sense.


Is this an acrylic pour?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> It said I had the mentality of a 18 to 29 yr old. That’s very accurate! Lol


I think it works more on your personality and outlook on life. Methinks you are more mature than that but have a zest for life.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


>


Well, that commercial didn't work.


----------



## butterknucket

Steadfastly said:


> Well, that commercial didn't work.


That's why we need to make America great again.


----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


> That's why we need to make America great again.


Well, they only had suggested 71 things we could do to stop pollution. They forgot #72.


----------



## butterknucket

Steadfastly said:


> Well, they only had suggested 71 things we could do to stop pollution. They forgot #72.


What's #72?


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


>





zontar said:


> I live in that universe


I hope you mean you read a lot of books, not that you live in the subway.


----------



## Lola

Cheezy do you ever think that you will come back to Canada for a visit? Or, are you done?


----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


>


Iron Eyes Cody. Born Espera Oscar de Corti of Sicilian-Italian parentage.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## greco

allthumbs56 said:


> Iron Eyes Cody. Born Espera Oscar de Corti of Sicilian-Italian parentage.


Did you see this film?

Reel ***** (2009) - IMDb


----------



## High/Deaf

The other night at work, one of the other guys had a transformer that he was testing (he's a guitar player, too, so my first thought was "power or output?"). It was a transformer from an old microwave that he was configuring for this :


----------



## butterknucket

allthumbs56 said:


> Iron Eyes Cody. Born Espera Oscar de Corti of Sicilian-Italian parentage.


No surprise.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Cheezy do you ever think that you will come back to Canada for a visit? Or, are you done?


i will definitely return one day. there are too many awesome people there to stay away forever, and tbo, there is alot of other things to like as well. i am considering a visit this summer, but i have to wait and see, because i have other "irons in the fire" which must take precedent. worst case scenario, the summer after next.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## zontar

jb welder said:


> I hope you mean you read a lot of books, not that you live in the subway.


Um, sure...


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

I am in novascotia helping my aunt moove and i Found this cool picture of my grand father . He's bottom left. Its hard to believe its been 15 years . He would of been 84 today. I also like the french doors . I am going to miss the old house . Lots of memories were made here from driving down the steep driveway on the scooter into the face of the barn , my uncle loosing his car because the tree fell on it. My grand father told him to move his car lol.























Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


i have a couple of buddies who went to an open mic night at this bar about 20 yrs ago. when they got there, the football game was on. when they began to play, the guys watching the football game freaked out and chased them from the bar. hahahahaha


----------



## cheezyridr

ever tried to put a humbucker in a strat pickguard? 
how many times did the spring go flying across the room, making you search for it on the floor?


----------



## greco

@cheezyridr This trick works for me...(substitute ring for guard).


----------



## cheezyridr

dam, that's an awesome trick! i wish i'd thought to say something sooner.


----------



## zontar

Go on!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1289999524458380


----------



## zontar

Hey, Hilts. Looks like there's only one other American in the whole camp.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

Can I just say that this is the first time I've been on television?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


>


Yvonne de Carlo. Once dated Howard Hughes who proclaimed her the most beautiful woman in the world. I saw her on stage in Guys and Dolls when I was young.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


>


Reminds me when we were playing a gig in Kingston at the university. We had rooms there and we'd finished setting up and were sitting together in one of the rooms when our lead player leaned back and did this. A flame shot out and we all had a good laugh. Later when we were getting ready to play, the flamer (Mike) bent over and ripped the a?? out of his pants. Probably due to the Blue Angel he did earlier. Luckily, he had another pair of pants.


----------



## zontar

Guitar101 said:


> Luckily, he had another pair of pants.


So the lesson here is--when you bring back up gear to a gig--include pants.


----------



## Guitar101

zontar said:


> So the lesson here is--when you bring back up gear to a gig--include pants.


Well, it was an overnighter so Ya, it was probably a good idea. Shit happens.


----------



## Wardo

Lottsa people spontaneously combust every year although it’s more of a problem with drummers.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Astronomical Clock
Installed in the year 1410, this giant outdoor clock in downtown Prague has been ticking 
for over 600 years, and is the world’s oldest astronomical clock still in operation!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Some guy named Hendley in the RAF Eagle squadron.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


most americans would never get that meme.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Do they have a dark chocolate one?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Astronomical Clock
> Installed in the year 1410, this giant outdoor clock in downtown Prague has been ticking
> for over 600 years, and is the world’s oldest astronomical clock still in operation!


I have never ever seen anything like this. Besides keeping time, they’re fine example of beautiful art and superb craftsmanship. Just gorgeous! Just the details one. Wow!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> View attachment 241762


Depends on how much a tool they are...


----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> Depends on how much a tool they are...


That was meant autobiographically of course. ;-)


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


i'd hit it


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Does anyone know if a good photo hosting website? I tried to get a few things off of my photo bucket site and I can’t fit the millionth time. Photo bucket just sucks.


----------



## Robert1950

@Lola - I used Flickr. The Free Account has a limit of 1000 photos. I have had not problems with it. But I now use the Upload a file feature on this site more often. But also use the 'right click' and select Page Info. I know how to identify the link, copy it and past into into the Image dialogue box, but hey......


----------



## Robert1950

delete


----------



## Guest

Robert1950 said:


> But also use the 'right click' and select Page Info.


or 'right click', copy image, 'paste' here.


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Does anyone know if a good photo hosting website? I tried to get a few things off of my photo bucket site and I can’t fit the millionth time. Photo bucket just sucks.



i use imgur. seems to work well


----------



## cheezyridr

day called on account of snow. i get to play hooky today! woot!!!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh

Please don't make me explain.


----------



## Guest

great album


----------



## jb welder

Mooh said:


> Please don't make me explain.


Rockin' the bun? Rock the Kaiser?


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Does anyone know if a good photo hosting website? I tried to get a few things off of my photo bucket site and I can’t fit the millionth time. Photo bucket just sucks.


I've been using vgy.me
You can use it without signing up or you can sign up for an account depending on what you want out of it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

what one would be good to send a girl I know  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

And these


----------



## Guest

@butterknucket, nice to see you put up the B&W's again.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Guest

Recently, I've been going to my local bar here in town for an Open Jam.
Played and listened to some good performers.
Have to share these boys




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2273439099353606


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Have to share these boys


The video would not play through without stopping.
James Taylor and Elvis both had versions of "Steamroller Blues"


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## LanceT

Instagram purge?


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy

LanceT said:


> Instagram purge?


imgur,,


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## BSTheTech

vadsy said:


>


Reminds me of walking a buddie’s St. Bernard.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>



made me think of this:


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Before they raided Rob Halford's closet & the local hardware store.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


>


Will they be available soon?


----------



## Guest

Appropriate timing, I'd say.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> Will they be available soon?


As a matter of fact we have an old pay phone with a rotary dial.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> As a matter of fact we have an old pay phone with a rotary dial.


We had one of the old crank phones on our wall as our first phone. You would crank it and the operator would answer and get your instrucktions for who you wanted to call. Our first dial phone was a party line which happened to be with my best friend's parents. I got so used to his ring and another friend that I could recognize it when they were calling. My Dad thought I was nuts but when I had identified it correctly a number of times, he had to believe that it did sound different than other rings from incoming callers. It was all mechanical switching back then and I guess that is what made the difference (and my ears were a lot younger then).


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


>


 i used to tune my guitar to the dial tone. it was an F


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


If that was the only reason and no strings--Yes.
If there were strings--it would depend.

but in general--sure.
If they think I'm ugly & want to give me money because of it--why not?


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> If that was the only reason and no strings--Yes.
> If there were strings--it would depend.
> 
> but in general--sure.
> If they think I'm ugly & want to give me money because of it--why not?


hell, if it was a thing to give money to ugly people, i wouldn't even need a job 
%h(*&


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> i used to tune my guitar to the dial tone. it was an F


So, would the dial phone be regarded as a "string" instrument then?


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> So, would the dial phone be regarded as a "string" instrument then?


no, thats a dumb question. you should know better


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Always liked this The Cars LP cover. Kind of reminds me of my bride when she was 18.


----------



## cheezyridr

Mooh said:


> View attachment 242298
> 
> 
> Always liked this The Cars LP cover. Kind of reminds me of my bride when she was 18.


if she looked like that you were a lucky guy. vargas was a genius.


----------



## zontar

*Find people you know*
Import your contacts from Gmail


----------



## Lola

Happy Valentine’s Day gents! <3

Wishing you and yours a happy, loving and a full of sweet treats day.

PS I got a box of Russell Stover chocolates and was really bad. I ate the whole 2 lb box over the course of a couple of hrs. Now you know why I love to shovel snow so much! Lol

I got Angus figurines from my son. Yeah!


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day gents! <3


happy Thursday!


----------



## Guitar101

vadsy said:


> happy Thursday!


This is one of the nicest posts you have ever posted. Did you get struck by Cupids arrow?


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> This is one of the nicest posts you have ever posted. Did you get struck by Cupids arrow?


Nope. 2 lbs of Russell Stovers will help! Chocolate makes me so happy, no matter what’s going on in my life.

You meant me right?


----------



## Guest




----------



## vadsy

Guitar101 said:


> This is one of the nicest posts you have ever posted. Did you get struck by Cupids arrow?


I may be breaking protocol in saying this but truth is, I am Cupid


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> You meant me right?


 today, m,.., and everyday is about you


----------



## Guitar101

vadsy said:


> today, m,.., and everyday is about you


And . . . . . He's back.


----------



## vadsy

Guitar101 said:


> And . . . . . He's back.


I never left but thanks for the confidence boost


----------



## cheezyridr

i like how japan does it. on valentines day the women gift the men, then on 3/14 they have white day, where the men give to the women.
here. on valentines day you're supposed to mortgage your house to buy over priced roses, and then on 3/14 she looks at you like you have 3 heads when you remind her it's steak & blowjob day.


----------



## Guest




----------



## greco

laristotle said:


>


Thanks for my laugh for the day!


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

zontar said:


>


One of my favourite songs. Brings back good memories of my younger days!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

Hitler reacts to Gibson bankruptcy...


----------



## zontar

Hey, you got something goin' already?


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Jim DaddyO said:


>


I've encountered a few people lately that need this book.


----------



## Guitar101

It's a safety issue for some people. They think "I can see a lot better with my high beams on" the stupid asses.


----------



## High/Deaf

Jim DaddyO said:


>



Far worse than that are all the numbnuts that don't turn their lights on at night, relying only on DRL. No side markers, no tail lights, can hardly see them in the dark. Even the DRL's are weak compared to actually headlights. WTF?

I actually blame the car companies for a lot of this. If the dash lights only came on when the headlights were turned on, I'm sure those sorry sacks of stupid would finally get it.


----------



## Robert1950

This never gets old for me..........


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152171292143703


----------



## cheezyridr

Robert1950 said:


> This never gets old for me..........


it's a good one, but i like this one a little more:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=348001421990303


----------



## JazzyT

High/Deaf said:


> Far worse than that are all the numbnuts that don't turn their lights on at night, relying only on DRL. No side markers, no tail lights, can hardly see them in the dark. Even the DRL's are weak compared to actually headlights. WTF?
> 
> I actually blame the car companies for a lot of this. If the dash lights only came on when the headlights were turned on, I'm sure those sorry sacks of stupid would finally get it.


My beef is with jacked-up pickups. Their normal headlights might as well be high beams.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157170265503816


----------



## Mooh

Posted that on Facebook.


----------



## Guest

Mooh said:


> Posted that on Facebook.


Going full circle. lol


----------



## Mooh

When we were dating, we didn't have social media, we went parking.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157170265503816


i would have liked this 50 times if i could have


----------



## LexxM3

cheezyridr said:


> it's a good one, but i like this one a little more:


That really is a terrible video. The interview with Billy Squier about it in 2010, however, is kind of fascinating.


----------



## keto

Saw Squier in Winnipeg, it had to be 84 though I can’t find it online to confirm. My buddy and I were big fans. Billy came out prancing around wearing pastel satin. We were fairly likkered up. Look at at each other after 3 songs, went ‘NOPE’ and headed for a bar somewhere.


----------



## cheezyridr

just got back from a club in philly called "underground arts". 
i saw _the obsessed_, followed by _mothership_, followed by _crowbar_, the headliner was _corrosion of conformity_ w/pepper keenan. 
great show, loud as hell. my tinitus wont be back to normal for 2 days at least. on stage was several orange heads, a couple ampegs, a soldano, i think a hughes and kettner (which crapped out on mothership) and some amp i couldn't read the logo but i know i recognized it. there guitars were an ibanez iceman, a black LP custom, an esp single cut, jackson vee, a guild sg, some random 7 string i didn't recognize, and a travis bean single cut. a seriously awesome grey metal show.


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> Far worse than that are all the numbnuts that don't turn their lights on at night, relying only on DRL. No side markers, no tail lights, can hardly see them in the dark. Even the DRL's are weak compared to actually headlights. WTF?
> 
> I actually blame the car companies for a lot of this. If the dash lights only came on when the headlights were turned on, I'm sure those sorry sacks of stupid would finally get it.


I have a vehicle like this--in every other vehicle I have ever driven if the headlights are not not he dashboard lights are not on--a great safety feature.
So why did somebody think to change that?
I had to re-think my habits with that one.


----------



## Lola

Got 15 hours of sleep. Went to bed yesterday afternoon for a nap(working too many hours lately) and woke up a little while ago. I feel amazing.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Got 15 hours of sleep. Went to bed yesterday afternoon for a nap(working too many hours lately) and woke up a little while ago. I feel amazing.


I slept a lot Sunday--barely slept Saturday night--and then slept in again today--thank you long weekend.
Did a lot of belching overnight & I am not sure why.
didn't eat or drink anything that I am aware gives me gas


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> When we were dating, we didn't have social media, we went parking.


At a drive inn movie......you got face time back then tho. Then it was out to Goodyear road to watch the submarine races.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> just got back from a club in philly called "underground arts".
> i saw _the obsessed_, followed by _mothership_, followed by _crowbar_, the headliner was _corrosion of conformity_ w/pepper keenan.
> great show, loud as hell. my tinitus wont be back to normal for 2 days at least. on stage was several orange heads, a couple ampegs, a soldano, i think a hughes and kettner (which crapped out on mothership) and some amp i couldn't read the logo but i know i recognized it. there guitars were an ibanez iceman, a black LP custom, an esp single cut, jackson vee, a guild sg, some random 7 string i didn't recognize, and a travis bean single cut. a seriously awesome grey metal show.


Hopefully you're talking this Crowbar 



 and not the american sludge band.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Hopefully...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

I hate it when I go to have another sip of coffee and the cup is empty.


----------



## Guest

and the pot's empty.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

See the way the goons got those towers placed?


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


>


I'm just glad I'm not in the wedding party, waiting for him to arrive. The deed ain't done till he says "I now pronounce you ........ "


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

The Bank of Canada is warning people to stop drawing Spock on their money










_“The Bank of Canada feels that writing and markings on bank notes are inappropriate as they are a symbol of 
our country and a source of national pride,” Menard told the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation in an email.


The spokeswoman also said disfigured bills may not circulate for as long and risk being rejected by retailers._


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> The Bank of Canada is warning people to stop drawing Spock on their money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“The Bank of Canada feels that writing and markings on bank notes are inappropriate as they are a symbol of
> our country and a source of national pride,” Menard told the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation in an email.
> 
> 
> The spokeswoman also said disfigured bills may not circulate for as long and risk being rejected by retailers._



"Live long and pay lots of taxes."


----------



## TheYanChamp

cheezyridr said:


> come to any construction site. frankly, i hate shitting in a plastic box all the time. always filthy, always stinky, rarely any toilet paper, and i have to wait for the sun to come up so i can be sure to wipe all the frozen shit from my ass crack. the ONLY good thing in there is all the graffitti. it's hillarious, even though alot of it is my own work.


My all time favorite is the 'if your shit was a movie title' 

You may remember the classics, such as:

True Grit
Fast and the Furious
The green mile
Hamburger Hill
The Punisher
There will blood



Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


So, this should go in the puns thread as well...


----------



## Lola




----------



## Dorian2

Not sure if already posted. Sorry if it is. lol


----------



## High/Deaf

Dorian2 said:


> Not sure if already posted. Sorry if it is. lol


Now _that's_ a wake-up call!


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

There's a blind spot through the middle.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


And a lot more expensive. Mind you, you can get tired of the same stuff day after day. Need a big change once in a while.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Last time I let one of my siblings use a sharp object around my fingers he almost cut off my thumb. Took a lot of stitches to sew it back on. As far as that bite of chocolate bar goes, they can get their own.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


What's the old expression: "My eyes were bigger than my stomach."


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


>


I love the commentary that goes along with it. "Ma, Ma!" Like she's gonna climb up there and sort things out. 

On the other hand, maybe his 'Ma' is ......


----------



## cheezyridr

High/Deaf said:


> I love the commentary that goes along with it. "Ma, Ma!" Like she's gonna climb up there and sort things out.
> 
> On the other hand, maybe his 'Ma' is ......


this is what wonder woman is really like:


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


That's about 3 months in Edmonton.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Body wash!!? What ever happened to plain old soap. Bet it comes with some special applicator too. Havn't used Old Spice since the 60s when all it was was an after shave that hid the smell of pot.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


The ladder isn't as bad as the gully going down to the corner.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


old spice is made by proctor and gamble. proctor and gamble owns gillette. fuck gillette, and fuck proctor and gamble. i wouldn't use it even if it smelled like 20 yr old pussy


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>



To be fair, there at least appears to be a guitar solo going on. It's just not the focus of the picture and is nearly out of the frame. 

So I would speculate the picture was posed or taken by _*every TV director, ever, that's ever directed the shooting of a performing band.* _

We should take solace in the fact that there wasn't a lead singer to do a nostril close up on. That's what I'm used to seeing during the guitar solo.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


If putting this on attracts bass players like this, I'll use it.


----------



## High/Deaf

Sadly, Tal is the exception to the rule. The rule looks a lot more like this:


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

A Danelectro, an Epiphone and a what? Just can't make out the other guitar.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Just can't make out the other guitar.


Gretsch.


----------



## Steadfastly

The store owner and employees were ruel and why didn't one of the customers just offer to help her out of natural human kindness?

Woman with disability banned from No Frills store after failing to pack groceries fast enough | CBC News

*Woman with disability banned from No Frills store after failing to pack groceries fast enough*


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> The store owner and employees were ruel and why didn't one of the customers just offer to help her out of natural human kindness?
> 
> Woman with disability banned from No Frills store after failing to pack groceries fast enough | CBC News
> 
> *Woman with disability banned from No Frills store after failing to pack groceries fast enough*


Because most people are in just too big a hurry and don't have any "natural human kindness" especially when it comes to helping those who are disabled or don't quite fit into the "normal" pigeon hole. Plus, as I have found out more than once, if you step in to help you will get shut down at least 75% of the time. By the way, is there anyone here from WhiteCourt?


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

Burger? What burger?


----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s 9pm I’m wired for sound,I have a cup of black tea with honey. I lied please let me sleep . Stupid me forgot my meds this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> The store owner and employees were ruel and why didn't one of the customers just offer to help her out of natural human kindness?
> 
> Woman with disability banned from No Frills store after failing to pack groceries fast enough | CBC News
> 
> *Woman with disability banned from No Frills store after failing to pack groceries fast enough*


Well there is such a thing of patience--but it is disappearing quickly...

I remember a number of years ago there was a senior in Vancouver who was beat up for crossing the road too slowly.


----------



## Lola

This historical Flatiron building is so beautiful which btw I pass on my way to the Rehearsal Factory at Front and Sherbourne. I want to live downtown so badly but will never be able to afford it. I could if we sold the house and the cottage but my hubby stands in my way! Lol

I love the downtown vibe.


----------



## Lola

Found in a barn. What a beautiful Corvette.it desperately needs some TLC.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> it desperately needs *some *TLC.


*...some *TLC!!??


----------



## vadsy

greco said:


> *...some *TLC!!??


most of that will buff right out, paint the rest and cruise into the summer


----------



## Guest

Ratrod/Gasser it!


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> most of that will buff right out, paint the rest and cruise into the summer


luke skywalker would make it look like this:


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> luke skywalker would make it look like this:


That is the nicest looking Chevette I've seen in a long time!


----------



## Steadfastly

I just happened across this. I haven't seen these in 40 years or more. It was one of my favourites growing up.


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> luke skywalker would make it look like this:


That was a cool movie back in it's day.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> That was a cool movie back in it's day.


when i saw it, i was 14 or so. i can remember being annoyed that there wasn't more car in it.


----------



## Electraglide

Wish I still had my '55 with a Lincoln Y block in it. That thing would haul.


----------



## butterknucket

Wiener dog pool float.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

Ouch


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

This is really cool.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Love this clock.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Love this clock.


I gave one of those to my drummer friend as a xmas gift.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Love this clock.


Is that for beating your best time?


----------



## mhammer

I'm not a regular watcher, but sometimes catch a bit of "The Stand-Up Show" on the Comedy Network, hosted by comic Katherine Ryan. She does an intro routine, followed by a succession of other comics. Last night, she had one line that drew a very loud guffaw from me.

She was going on about how her parents eventually split up, imposing the duty of spending a bit of time with each of them, separately. She kidded that whenever she was out with her dad, people would somehow always assume that she was his girlfriend or a hooker. Of course it would puzzle them why she looked so much like the guy she was with. "It's a niche escort service", she said, "called _Go F*** Yourself_".


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> Is that for beating your best time?


Best time at what? Lol


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> This is really cool.


No, it's not "really" cool. It's "very" cool. C'mon, get your adjective right, will ya!?


----------



## Robert1950

The Classics...


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> The Classics...


You can't beat the classics.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> You can't beat the classics.


you can, without effort in this case,., observe


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> you can, without effort in this case,., observe


It's waiting to cross the pond.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


>


darren makes that sort of stuff for extra cash.


----------



## Electraglide

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1549820488405275


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1549820488405275



reminds me of the lectric truck that plays engine sounds over the stereo


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I've never tried yoga before
But I've tried bending over to pick up my car keys
I'm pretty sure I wouldn't like yoga​


----------



## Lola

Do you ever get that weird feeling that a string is going to break when you are just hitting your stride? Sure enough I broke my high E string. Have more strings but just too lazy right now to change them. Shoveling the driveway twice and the back porch before work today just drained my energy. I am sure many of you are in the same predicament. 

I was having so much fun and then *snap! *


----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Do you ever get that weird feeling that a string is going to break when you are just hitting your stride? Sure enough I broke my high E string. Have more strings but just too lazy right now to change them. Shoveling the driveway twice and the back porch before work today just drained my energy. I am sure many of you are in the same predicament.
> 
> I was having so much fun and then *snap! *


Many many years back, before many of you were born, our band was playing a gig at an outdoor tent during Orientation Week at McGill. It wasn't _*cold*_ cold, but it was breezy enough to stiffen the strings a bit. I was playing a guitar I had made, and for some reason lost in the mists of time, it had a "floating" bridge, like you see on a jazz archtop. I went to bend a high E and the whole damn bridge flipped out, requiring some serious intervention.

Another time, the same band was playing at a rather boisterous frat party. Someone requested the then-popular Carly Simon tune "You're so Vain", so we started to play it. Early on, I popped an E string. As the band member tasked with doing the solo, I unplugged, ran into the frat kitchen with my guitar, restrung the E, tuned it up (this is long before tuner pedals of any kind or size), and ran back to join the band, and plug in just in time to nail the solo. It doesn't happen very often, but I felt like Superman.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> Many many years back, before many of you were born, our band was playing a gig at an outdoor tent during Orientation Week at McGill. It wasn't _*cold*_ cold, but it was breezy enough to stiffen the strings a bit. I was playing a guitar I had made, and for some reason lost in the mists of time, it had a "floating" bridge, like you see on a jazz archtop. I went to bend a high E and the whole damn bridge flipped out, requiring some serious intervention.
> 
> Another time, the same band was playing at a rather boisterous frat party. Someone requested the then-popular Carly Simon tune "You're so Vain", so we started to play it. Early on, I popped an E string. As the band member tasked with doing the solo, I unplugged, ran into the frat kitchen with my guitar, restrung the E, tuned it up (this is long before tuner pedals of any kind or size), and ran back to join the band, and plug in just in time to nail the solo. It doesn't happen very often, but I felt like Superman.



in that moment, you actually WERE superman, i don't care what anyone says


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Many many years back, before many of you were born, our band was playing a gig at an outdoor tent during Orientation Week at McGill. It wasn't _*cold*_ cold, but it was breezy enough to stiffen the strings a bit. I was playing a guitar I had made, and for some reason lost in the mists of time, it had a "floating" bridge, like you see on a jazz archtop. I went to bend a high E and the whole damn bridge flipped out, requiring some serious intervention.
> 
> Another time, the same band was playing at a rather boisterous frat party. Someone requested the then-popular Carly Simon tune "You're so Vain", so we started to play it. Early on, I popped an E string. As the band member tasked with doing the solo, I unplugged, ran into the frat kitchen with my guitar, restrung the E, tuned it up (this is long before tuner pedals of any kind or size), and ran back to join the band, and plug in just in time to nail the solo. It doesn't happen very often, but I felt like Superman.


No roadies? Back when that song came out, at a lot of the parties around Vancouver, if a string broke they just kept on playing.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


>


They’re gonna get in the back of the Buick and do it one more time.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


The result of that little blue pill?


----------



## Electraglide

The test rides at the end look like fun and I've been on quite a few that look about the same.


----------



## Guest




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

Love when meat is on sale . Yum









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

A blind spot?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=383832362433507


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


>


What a brilliant book and movie, they get into even more hijinks in the book. Nicholson’s first Oscar. Christopher Lloyd far right, it was his movie debut, you know him from Taxi and Back To The Future. Danny DeVito down front, who was also in Taxi.


----------



## JazzyT

keto said:


> What a brilliant book and movie, they get into even more hijinks in the book. Nicholson’s first Oscar. Christopher Lloyd far right, it was his movie debut, you know him from Taxi and Back To The Future. Danny DeVito down front, who was also in Taxi.


Whew! I thought the forum had some get-together in Toronto.


----------



## greco

JazzyT said:


> Whew! I thought the forum had some get-together in Toronto.


Thanks for my laugh for the day.


----------



## vadsy

do we have a 'whats on your workbench' sorta thread somewhere around here?


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

Snow
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

keto said:


> What a brilliant book and movie, they get into even more hijinks in the book. Nicholson’s first Oscar. Christopher Lloyd far right, it was his movie debut, you know him from Taxi and Back To The Future. Danny DeVito down front, who was also in Taxi.


one of those perfect storms. it's never going to happen again. other great movies will get made, but this one will never be remade and be as superlative.


----------



## Lola

Hypothetical question for anyone. 

If you could really sell your soul to the devil, what would you sell it for?


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Hypothetical question for anyone.
> 
> If you could really sell your soul to the devil, what would you sell it for?


how many cookies have you consumed?


----------



## Kenmac

It's true.


----------



## Steadfastly

silvertonebetty said:


> Snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I drove up to Fredericton today. It was hard to see some of the stop signs the snow banks were so high.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Gentlemen pls take special note @1:34. This is for you! LMAO


----------



## mhammer

Steadfastly said:


> I drove up to Fredericton today. It was hard to see some of the stop signs the snow banks were so high.


Wait, they have visible _*pavement*_?


----------



## Steadfastly

mhammer said:


> Wait, they have visible _*pavement*_?


Yesterday, there was still a little snow on the highway with lots of water and the back streets had more snow than visible pavement. It has been too cold for the salt to do a lot of melting.


----------



## butterknucket

Last person to use Toronto’s Union Station pre-construction dies of old age


----------



## cheezyridr

not a will ferrel fan these days, but he did do this back in the day, and it's funny.


----------



## zontar

Not a Will Ferrell fan either, but I did like this movie--and this scene...





I'm sure there's an element of this most of us relate to.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

*Man angry his photo was used to prove all hipsters look alike — then learns it wasn't him*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

speaking of weeeee, some of you may remember this little jem. back when i had an acoustic guitar, i used to play it for the kids, but slower, and they would sing it for me:


----------



## silvertonebetty

I think she likes me. The poor girl is on at least third home. And the was family was not nice to her .
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> I think she likes me. The poor girl is on at least third home. And the was family was not nice to her .


Is she your dog now? 

If she is, congratulations!


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Is she your dog now?
> 
> If she is, congratulations!


My sister dog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> My sister dog


Does your sister live close enough that you can see the dog often and/or bring it to your house for visits? It looks like you are relaxed and having fun with the dog...and I'm sure the dog enjoys all the attention.


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Does your sister live close enough that you can see the dog often and/or bring it to your house for visits? It looks like you are relaxed and having fun with the dog...and I'm sure the dog enjoys all the attention.


It’s about a 30 minute drive away. And mom actually says she usually shied away from people she doesn’t see often. And yes she is fun but also annoying at times but the attention is nice  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricktoberfest

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s about a 30 minute drive away. And mom actually says she usually shied away from people she doesn’t see often. And yes she is fun but also annoying at times but the attention is nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My sister is the same way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


>


So true

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Hahaha









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## LexxM3

Canada Post seems to have a new service utilizing those time machines we keep seeing on TV. Nice and at just regular pricing. What will they think of next!?


----------



## Lola

How very fortunate I am to have a really comfy and warm bed, nutritious food and the luxury of going back to bed for the afternoon. I take these things for granted sometimes as we all do. We are very blessed with the basics that a lot of ppl don’t even possess.


----------



## cheezyridr

this is an actual sign at one of the places i used to work. i always wodered what i would see if i peeked inside the door...










here is another sign, that gave me no small amount of amusement


----------



## Lola

Isn’t this gorgeous. The detail, the artistry and workmanship.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Isn’t this gorgeous. The detail, the artistry and workmanship.


on my mother's side, my great, great grandfather and his family owned a a very exclusive carriage company. luxurious ones for dignitaries and heads of state. had my great grandfather not been a drunk, i would have grown up a snot-nosed, ever-privileged asshole, instead of a poor asshole. hahahahaha

one of the last ones, made for one of the dupont's, is sitting in winterthur museum right now. 
fun fact: witerthur is where m knight shamalan filmed "the village"


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jim DaddyO

I like my carriages horseless, and luxurious, and powerful, and stunningly beautiful.


----------



## jb welder

Jim DaddyO said:


> I like my carriages horseless, and luxurious, and powerful, and stunningly beautiful.


And driverless, by the looks of things.


----------



## Verne

Acceleration G-forces has them passed out and slumped behind the wheel. Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, photoshop glare??


----------



## Jim DaddyO

jb welder said:


> And driverless, by the looks of things


The inside is so nice you want to be naked in there, and they can't show that.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

jb welder said:


> And driverless, by the looks of things


The inside is so nice you want to be naked in there and they can't show that.


----------



## mhammer

Jim DaddyO said:


> The inside is so nice you want to be naked in there and they can't show that.


It's handsome, I'll grant you. But on a sunny day? No thanks. I've had my fill of foolishly wearing short pants on a hot day in cars with black leather upholstery.


----------



## vadsy

mhammer said:


> It's handsome, I'll grant you. But on a sunny day? No thanks. I've had my fill of foolishly wearing short pants on a hot day in cars with black leather upholstery.


almost a given those seats a temp controlled hot and cold


----------



## Jim DaddyO

mhammer said:


> I've had my fill of foolishly wearing short pants on a hot day in cars with black leather upholstery.


You can choose the colours you want with almost an infinite set of combinations, right down to the colour of the stitching on the welting. Lots of nice whites, ivories, tans and other light colours.

Go to their website and configure one, just for kicks, because who has that kind of money.

BTW, it's an Aston Martin DBS Superleggera.


----------



## mhammer

vadsy said:


> almost a given those seats a temp controlled hot and cold


Temperature-controlled anything is a bit beyond my budget, unfortunately. I dream of a heated steering wheel...one day.


----------



## vadsy

mhammer said:


> Temperature-controlled anything is a bit beyond my budget, unfortunately. I dream of a heated steering wheel...one day.


I wish you warm hands in your future anything


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> I like my carriages horseless, and luxurious, and powerful, and stunningly beautiful.


that's absolutely gorgeous, and i love the interior. cars like that don't sit in the sun anyhow, so i doubt the sun would be much of a problem.

also, have you seen the new c8 vette? ooooohhh yeah! it's a whole nother level now!


----------



## jb welder

cheezyridr said:


> have you seen the new c8 vette? ooooohhh yeah! it's a whole nother level now!


Wow! So much so 'on another level', I wonder if they should have just called it something else.


----------



## cheezyridr

jb welder said:


> Wow! So much so 'on another level', I wonder if they should have just called it something else.


some folks say so, but i don't. i like the fact that it's a whole new thing. i'm not a purist by nature anyhow. i would have no qualms at all about cutting up a rare car to make a cool hot rod. or modifying a rare guitar, for that matter. sure, there are some items i like just the way they are. i probably wouldn't modify a ford gt, for example. i like it the way it is. but you can be sure if i hit the lottery, i'll make everyone at barrett-jackson hate my guts


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## LexxM3

jb welder said:


> Wow! So much so 'on another level', I wonder if they should have just called it something else.


Like a Ferrari?


----------



## allthumbs56

Jim DaddyO said:


> I like my carriages horseless, and luxurious, and powerful, and stunningly beautiful.


Always loved Astons. My dad barely finished the rebuild of a DB2 motor a week before he passed away. I'll never forget what a sweet sounding work of art that motor was.

I'm pissed that both Chrysler and Genesis have chosen a badge so similar to Aston though


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Isn’t this gorgeous. The detail, the artistry and workmanship.


You traded in your Jimmy for that?


----------



## Steadfastly

Verne said:


> Acceleration G-forces has them passed out and slumped behind the wheel. Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, photoshop glare??





jb welder said:


> And driverless, by the looks of things.


Definitely photoshop or something like it. I have a friend who used to do that kind of thing for advertising agencies by airbrushing. Obviously, that business is dead.


----------



## zontar

Jim DaddyO said:


> The inside is so nice you want to be naked in there, and they can't show that.


I once briefly drove a Jaguar--Part of me wanted to move in, it was so comfortable.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> You traded in your Jimmy for that?


Our Jimmy? You mean our GMC 2500 Sierra?


----------



## Guest

I wouldn't get a supercar if I won the lottery.
Mainly because I wouldn't be able to crawl back out of one. lol


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Our Jimmy? You mean our GMC 2500 Sierra?


Yep, that's the one.


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> that's absolutely gorgeous, and i love the interior. cars like that don't sit in the sun anyhow, so i doubt the sun would be much of a problem.
> 
> also, have you seen the new c8 vette? ooooohhh yeah! it's a whole nother level now!


Ahhh, the elusive mid-engine 'Vette. About as speculative as a unicorn or a sasquatch. I've been reading about mid-engine 'vettes for, what, 40 years now? Maybe more. 

Maybe they'll build it this time. Maybe not. A lot of hardcore 'vette fans really think the motive power has to be mid-front engine (as it is now) and not mid-rear. Like Porsche guys that couldn't wrap their heads around a 928 or 944. 

If you haven't read it, a good look at car design/production in general and 'vettes in particular: 










A fun read if you're into the car business.


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> that's absolutely gorgeous, and i love the interior. cars like that don't sit in the sun anyhow, so i doubt the sun would be much of a problem.
> 
> also, have you seen the new c8 vette? ooooohhh yeah! it's a whole nother level now!


Ahhh, the elusive mid-engine 'Vette. About as speculative as a unicorn or a sasquatch. I've been reading about mid-engine 'vettes for, what, 40 years now? Maybe more. 

Maybe they'll build it this time. Maybe not. A lot of hardcore 'vette fans really think the motive power has to be mid-front engine (as it is now) and not mid-rear. Like Porsche guys that couldn't wrap their heads around a 928 or 944. 

If you haven't read it, a good look at car design/production in general and 'vettes in particular: 










A fun read if you're into the car business.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


>


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


now THAT'S art! i would totally hang that on my living room wall, opposite the dogs playing poker


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

stupid ..

A woman jumped over the barriers to take a selfie with a jaguar at a zoo. Then it grabbed her


----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

Waaaayyyyyyy too familiar. Highly caffeinated Robert Mueller pulling all-nighter after not starting report until this afternoon


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## silvertonebetty

This meme is so me









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

And I thought I had seen them all.......


----------



## silvertonebetty

Even Facebook messenger thinks I’m fine lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Ringo says, "A guy could stand at that wire and not be seen by either tower."


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


>


Reads like a list of lines that Steven Wright came up with and thought, "Cute and clever. But they're not gonna get a big enough laugh. I need lines that _kill._ I'll give these to my opening act."


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

A Unicorne plant sculpture.


----------



## Lola

Wish I had one if these on my backyard!


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> A Unicorne plant sculpture.


You'll probably like this: Living Plant Sculptures Back in Gatineau, Quebec


----------



## butterknucket

mhammer said:


> You'll probably like this: Living Plant Sculptures Back in Gatineau, Quebec


----------



## Steadfastly

There is a lot of logging around the area where I live so I thought this was a pretty cool idea. The government hires chippers for keeping the trees down underneath the power lines in our area but for the edges, this method is hard to beat.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Apparently there are people who think that when you get hit in the head by a ball that you were "beamed" & not "beaned"


----------



## Lola

I have had some friends to my house and for the last couple of times they have asked me to play for them but I flatly refuse. Do you play for your friends when asked?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Do you play for your friends when asked?


'sure thing. provided you sing along with me'.
That usually settles them down. lol.


----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> 'sure thing. provided you sing along with me'.
> That usually settles them down. lol.


"I'll play if you sing" is one of my standard comebacks. You're right, it usually works. I don't really mind playing and even singing, but I hate it when I'm expected to. It's not a social obligation, but I train my students to be prepared for the event anyway. Sometimes I just tell people I'm off the clock, hoping they'll understand that even musicians need a break.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> 'sure thing. provided you sing along with me'.
> That usually settles them down. lol.


Good come back. Definitely going to use that next time.


----------



## Guest

I invited a couple of friends to my place after work a few years back.
They noticed my guitar and asked for a few tunes.
I played a demo tape of my stuff instead to listen to.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> I have had some friends to my house and for the last couple of times they have asked me to play for them but I flatly refuse. Do you play for your friends when asked?


Yes, and they seem dissatisfied quickly and don't ask again.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

ms knucket?


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> ms knucket?


Pictures from an ad about diabetes. 

It's random!


----------



## cheezyridr

i thought it was a tranny


----------



## keto

cheezyridr said:


> i thought it was a tranny


Yeah, was going to ask if it was a couple selfies, or who he was.


----------



## butterknucket

I kind of thought the same thing.


----------



## butterknucket

Why do these pictures keep showing up for me when I'm not even looking for this kind of thing?


----------



## jb welder

Do you like chicken?


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Why do these pictures keep showing up for me when I'm not even looking for this kind of thing?


I used this excuse with my parents and teachers, it was bullshit, I was always looking for the bi-chicken ladies


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> I used this excuse with my parents and teachers, it was bullshit, I was always looking for the bi-chicken ladies


----------



## vadsy




----------



## butterknucket

We appreciate your honesty.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> We appreciate your honesty.


some of us live life in the open and some of us hide in a closet, virtually and physically. its time for you to embrace wanting to blow a goat, you don't have to post about it but you probably will


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> some of us live life in the open and some of us hide in a closet, virtually and physically. its time for you to embrace wanting to blow a goat, you don't have to post about it but you probably will


My uncle kept goats many years ago. I never felt attracted to them.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> My uncle kept goats many years ago. I never felt attracted to them.


the plot thickens, ..


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> the plot thickens, ..


There are many stories I could tell, but not one of them involves a goat.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> There are many stories I could tell, but not one of them involves a goat.


I believe you


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## mhammer

What's a hockey player doing with a blue football and why is the football blue and..........oooooooohhhhhh, NOW I get it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## keto

mhammer said:


> What's a hockey player doing with a blue football and why is the football blue and..........oooooooohhhhhh, NOW I get it.


I still don’t


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## cheezyridr

I've got my engine running wild
I'm fully loaded, a real wild child
One night without me you can't get through
My infection you can't undo
Just let your body melt on mine
Two things you need, bourbon and a glass of wine
There's just one thing that you gotta know
Gotta leave now, gotta make it to the show
I'm gonna set your mind on fire, fire, fire
I'm gonna take you higher, higher, higher
Yeah, I'm gonna give you fire, fire, fire
Baby, let me take you higher, higher, higher
Fire at will
First time you won't forget
Gonna be the best you've ever had
I like it nice and slow
If you do it right, you'll see me grow
You know that I won't tell you no lies
Nothing's gonna stop me, my heart is cold as ice
I'm gonna set your mind on fire, fire, fire
I'm gonna take you higher, higher, higher
Yeah, I'm gonna give you fire, fire, fire
Baby, let me take you higher, higher, higher


----------



## jb welder

Uh yeah. I think the Meatmen wrote one about ones like that.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2033374630300535


----------



## Guest




----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> its time for you to embrace *wanting to blow a goat,* you don't have to post about it but you probably will


Hey, I can see how some people would love to do that ....... although at $1.60/l, I can see why some wouldn't.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Steadfastly

READ IN



*The Dog’s Sense of Smell*


Researchers say that dogs can use their sense of smell to detect the age, gender, and mood of other dogs. Dogs can even be trained to detect explosives and illegal drugs. While humans mainly use sight to investigate their surroundings, dogs use their sense of smell. They “read” with their nose.

Consider: A dog’s sense of smell is thousands of times more refined than ours. According to the U.S. National Institute of Standards and Technology, a dog “can detect certain compounds at parts per trillion. This feat is the equivalent of tasting about a quarter teaspoon of sugar dissolved in an Olympic-sized swimming pool.”

What accounts for the dog’s superior sense of smell?


A dog’s nose is wet and is therefore better able to capture scent particles.


A dog’s nose has two airways—one for breathing, another for smelling. When a dog sniffs, air is directed to the part of the nasal cavity that contains scent receptors.


A dog’s olfactory region can measure 130 square centimeters (20 sq in.) or more, whereas a human’s measures only 5 square centimeters (0.8 sq in.).


A dog can have up to 50 times as many scent receptor cells as we do.

All of this enables a dog to differentiate between the components of a complex scent. For example, we can smell soup, but a dog can detect every ingredient in the recipe, according to some experts.


Researchers at the Pine Street Foundation, a cancer research institute, say that the dog’s brain and nose work together to be “one of the most sophisticated odor detection devices on the planet.” Scientists are developing electronic “noses” to detect explosives, contraband, and disease, including cancer.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

My Thursday morning happy pic. Lol

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Lola

And this Peterbilt rotator, to die for.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> My Thursday morning happy pic. Lol
> 
> Just gorgeous!


That’s cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> I've got my engine running wild
> I'm fully loaded, a real wild child
> One night without me you can't get through
> My infection you can't undo
> Just let your body melt on mine
> Two things you need, bourbon and a glass of wine
> There's just one thing that you gotta know
> Gotta leave now, gotta make it to the show
> I'm gonna set your mind on fire, fire, fire
> I'm gonna take you higher, higher, higher
> Yeah, I'm gonna give you fire, fire, fire
> Baby, let me take you higher, higher, higher
> Fire at will
> First time you won't forget
> Gonna be the best you've ever had
> I like it nice and slow
> If you do it right, you'll see me grow
> You know that I won't tell you no lies
> Nothing's gonna stop me, my heart is cold as ice
> I'm gonna set your mind on fire, fire, fire
> I'm gonna take you higher, higher, higher
> Yeah, I'm gonna give you fire, fire, fire
> Baby, let me take you higher, higher, higher


I love Hardbone. This is the song that I am learning. However the solo will take awhile or I could just improvise.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Scrabble type game with bananagram tiles. I was left with one tile a simple q

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

The new rebranded logo....


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I love Hardbone. This is the song that I am learning. However the solo will take awhile or I could just improvise.


one of the things i love about them is, they make me think "this is what ac/dc mighta been like if brian johnson was there in the hiway to hell days, and if angus wasn't as good."
i think this song is perfect for you! you can totally nail this solo if you decide to learn it. it's all double stops and that thing where you hit the G and the B but bend the G until you make a chord...whatever that's called. there's no advanced techniques used in it. i so wish i was there, because i would love to sit in on this song with you guys. you can totally do this solo. 



silvertonebetty said:


> Scrabble type game with bananagram tiles. I was left with one tile a simple q
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


you can't use the same word more than once can you? also, there are a couple in there that aren't words, afaik...



butterknucket said:


>


noam chomsky?


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> one of the things i love about them is, they make me think "this is what ac/dc mighta been like if brian johnson was there in the hiway to hell days, and if angus wasn't as good."
> i think this song is perfect for you! you can totally nail this solo if you decide to learn it. it's all double stops and that thing where you hit the G and the B but bend the G until you make a chord...whatever that's called. there's no advanced techniques used in it. i so wish i was there, because i would love to sit in on this song with you guys. you can totally do this solo.
> 
> 
> 
> you can't use the same word more than once can you? also, there are a couple in there that aren't words, afaik...
> 
> 
> 
> noam chomsky?


Random dude!


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> one of the things i love about them is, they make me think "this is what ac/dc mighta been like if brian johnson was there in the hiway to hell days, and if angus wasn't as good."
> i think this song is perfect for you! you can totally nail this solo if you decide to learn it. it's all double stops and that thing where you hit the G and the B but bend the G until you make a chord...whatever that's called. there's no advanced techniques used in it. i so wish i was there, because i would love to sit in on this song with you guys. you can totally do this solo.
> 
> 
> 
> you can't use the same word more than once can you? also, there are a couple in there that aren't words, afaik...
> 
> 
> 
> noam chomsky?


They are all words lol  even google lol and there is no doubles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> They are all words lol  even google lol and there is no doubles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the word aid is used 2 times. tiant is not a word, but seems to be a name. it's admissible by the most recent rule change, but not by the original rules. janx is...questionable


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> the word aid is used 2 times. tiant is not a word, but seems to be a name. it's admissible by the most recent rule change, but not by the original rules. janx is...questionable










and aid is only used once . Why am I arguing over this lol  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne

You have "tiant" written in the tiles


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> and aid is only used once . Why am I arguing over this lol


because that's what scrabble is FOR. hahahaha


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> You have "tiant" written in the tiles


Whoops lol  . Dam I guess I need my other glasses lmao  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> because that's what scrabble is FOR. hahahaha


Well I be dammed . I never noticed that I guess I’m not as smart as I thought I was  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Hey Silvertonebetty you are a hoot. 

It’s good because you put a really different spin on things, your perspective.

I had to include this picture of this car. I love it. It sort of sinister looking in a beautiful way. Those running boards are really amazing. They do so much for the lines of the car.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Hey Silvertonebetty you are a hoot.
> 
> It’s good because you put a really different spin on things, your perspective.
> 
> I had to include this picture of this car. I love it. It sort of sinister looking in a beautiful way. Those running boards are really amazing. They do so much for the lines of the car.


thanks andI love old cars like that

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

So yesterday when walking downtown to the Rehearsal factory I took a really nasty tumble down. I wasn’t embarrassed at at all my Legs bring sprawled all over. Afraid I was going to break something.
I was really disappointed with fact only one person stoped to help me after I let out a scream if plain. 


All my stuff had fallen out of my purse including the $400 I had stashed in purse.all. Everything was returned. 

I fell on my left side and thank god not on my guitar. Side 

My arm is just purple all over. I was extremely worried about anoth concussion. 

That’s game over . I can’t even life left arm above head. To painful. Work after it a work with medication an cookies of the special kind

PS ..I didn’t even eat cookies last night when this stupid freak accident started.

It looks like I have an eggplant for my arm on my left side.


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> thanks andI love old cars like that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Me too!


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> Me too!


What about Big Rigs? My passion!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> What about Big Rigs? My passion!


I like old freightliner and Peter built .a farm around my part has 60s peter built that halls the big potato trailer. This farm has $$$$ they also bought my late uncles vintage tractor collection when he passed. It was to help his wife. She will be 90 this year. He hard three little ree fergusons and two cockshutt. He sold his live stock in the early 90s before the crash and when he knew they couldn't beat the cancer the had a new house built for his wife and sold what was left on the farm . So my aunts house was fully paid off before it was built.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

silvertonebetty said:


> two cockshutt


I know a pair of farmers with old Cockshutts.
You can't kill those tractors.


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> I know a pair of farmers with old Cockshutts.
> You can't kill those tractors.


He got first place in the tractor pulls with his they are nice for sure .my grandfather has an older Ford he cant kill lol 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

My grand father doing what he loves . I wonder if there will be a tractor ride this summer for the great grand children









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln

Lola said:


> So yesterday when walking downtown to the Rehearsal factory I took a really nasty tumble down. I wasn’t embarrassed at at all my Legs bring sprawled all over. Afraid I was going to break something.
> I was really disappointed with fact only one person stoped to help me after I let out a scream if plain.
> 
> 
> All my stuff had fallen out of my purse including the $400 I had stashed in purse.all. Everything was returned.
> 
> I fell on my left side and thank god not on my guitar. Side
> 
> My arm is just purple all over. I was extremely worried about anoth concussion.
> 
> That’s game over . I can’t even life left arm above head. To painful. Work after it a work with medication an cookies of the special kind
> 
> PS ..I didn’t even eat cookies last night when this stupid freak accident started.
> 
> It looks like I have an eggplant for my arm on my left side.


Sounds like a nasty tumble all right. Glad you didn't break any body parts.


----------



## silvertonebetty

We had a narrow miss today. So was helping budy with his car. But he couldn't get the sway bars off so he took the grinder instead if waiting to get to his work to use the torch. We only had the car on one of those small roadside jacks and why did they use the motorcycle jack . While he was cutting the bolts off the first disk explodes like pieces every were even my face lol. But dont worry im fine . When we were on the last wheel he lost the grinder and it jammed into the car . And i kid you not that car moved a good 2-3 inches leaving the roadside jack and was left just on the motor bike jack of coursethen we had to position the jacks. Thank god that's over lol









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> So yesterday when walking downtown to the Rehearsal factory I took a really nasty tumble down. I wasn’t embarrassed at at all my Legs bring sprawled all over. Afraid I was going to break something.
> I was really disappointed with fact only one person stoped to help me after I let out a scream if plain.
> 
> 
> All my stuff had fallen out of my purse including the $400 I had stashed in purse.all. Everything was returned.
> 
> I fell on my left side and thank god not on my guitar. Side
> 
> My arm is just purple all over. I was extremely worried about anoth concussion.
> 
> That’s game over . I can’t even life left arm above head. To painful. Work after it a work with medication an cookies of the special kind
> 
> PS ..I didn’t even eat cookies last night when this stupid freak accident started.
> 
> It looks like I have an eggplant for my arm on my left side.


hope you heal up fast, and don't have too much pain. i would totally see dr. bayani for your arm. she can fix you up quick. 



silvertonebetty said:


> We had a narrow miss today. So was helping budy with his car. But he couldn't get the sway bars off so he took the grinder instead if waiting to get to his work to use the torch. We only had the car on one of those small roadside jacks and why did they use the motorcycle jack . While he was cutting the bolts off the first disk explodes like pieces every were even my face lol. But dont worry im fine . When we were on the last wheel he lost the grinder and it jammed into the car . And i kid you not that car moved a good 2-3 inches leaving the roadside jack and was left just on the motor bike jack of coursethen we had to position the jacks. Thank god that's over lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


i use a grinder with a cutting wheel alot for my work. one thing you already know: that grinder just don't care.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Kenmac

I just noticed this thread is up to 666 pages.


----------



## butterknucket

It should just end now.


----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## zontar

Sometimes a number is just a number.


----------



## Guest

Someone's going to be post #10,000 soon too.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Come see the famous d45 takeout (you wont get food anymore). And i found a cat it was some soft i tell you

















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

i just wanted to remind you all that this was a thing, once upon a time:


----------



## Robert1950

Kenmac said:


> I just noticed this thread is up to 666 pages.


My Favourite Number!!


----------



## Robert1950

Thirty years later and they still haven't written the song that will save the world,... and time has almost run out.

Most excellent: Bill & Ted to return for 3rd movie adventure | CBC News


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> i just wanted to remind you all that this was a thing, once upon a time:


Ha! Where do you find this shit? Hilarious.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Ha! Where do you find this shit? Hilarious.


back almost 10 yrs ago the milk industry tried to do something fun, and one gallon axe is what they came up with. i thought it was great, so i never forgot it.
there was also the battle for milkquarious:


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> battle for milkquarious


That was so corny that it was funny.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Making a yugioh deck .man this is harder than i remember









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Made a friend over the weekend.
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## brucew

I don't know anything about this stuff, but won't be getting a 5g phone.

*Cancer Cluster At California Elementary School Results In Removal Of Sprint Cell Phone Tower*

Weston Elementary School in Ripon, CA went on high alert after the controversy erupted two years ago - with some parents even pulling their children from school over the tower which Sprint has been paying the school $2,000 per month to place on its property.

The Ripon Unified School District initially defended the cell phone tower earlier this month, with board president Kit Oase saying tests done on the tower had found it was operating within safety standards. 

Monica Ferrulli, whose son was treated for brain cancer in 2017, said RUSD has cited an obsolete American Cancer Society study in keeping the tower in place since the controversy erupted two years ago. “It is just denial,” Ferrulli told the board. She vowed that parents will continue to fight and keep their children out of the school. -Modesto Bee

Around 200 parents attended a meeting after a fourth student was diagnosed with cancer on March 8. 

Richard Rex, whose family lives across the street from Weston School, said a bump appeared on his 11-year-old son’s abdomen a month ago. He said his son’s classroom is near the tower.

The parents first thought it was a skating injury. Instead of going to science camp, 11-year-old Brad was taken to doctors for examinations and tests that found a tumor wrapped around his liver. The boy now has a portal for starting cancer treatment, the parents said.

Richard Rex said he’s hearing different options for treating the cancer. “They said they can shrink it and cut it out. They’re also talking liver transplant. It is very scary,” Rex said. -Modesto Bee

Sprint representative Adrienne Norton said that the company has been "working with the community in Ripon to address their concerns." 

The potential negative health effects from electromagnetic fields (EMFs) emitted by cell towers or transmission lines have been long debated. While the National Cancer Institute cites studies which conclude that EMFs are a _possible_ human carcinogen based on research which focused on childhood leukemia. The institute's website says there are no increased risks from brain tumors or other cancers based on European epidemiological studies.

According to notices posted by RUSD, the school district hired engineers for an evaluation in 2018 on the cell tower’s compliance with guidelines for limiting human exposure to electromagnetic radiation. The testing found exposure levels for people nearby were below the federal standard, the notices says. -Modesto Bee

So while parents are blaming the Sprint cell phone tower is responsible for the cancer cluster at Weston Elementary School - it's entirely possible that other environmental factors are at play. 

Cancer Cluster At California Elementary School Results In Removal Of Sprint Cell Phone Tower


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

I don't know anything about 5G, but some people are certainly afraid of it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

@laristotle .... were you camped out waiting for that moment? HAHAHA. Good thing nobody got in a millisecond earlier.


----------



## Guest

Verne said:


> Good thing nobody got in a millisecond earlier.


I was thinking that when a 'you must wait 15 seconds' prompt popped up. lol


----------



## brucew

butterknucket said:


> I don't know anything about 5G, but some people are certainly afraid of it.


No idea if warranted or not, but I figure since I'm completely ignorant about it this should be one of those, "let the other guy try it for a few yrs" things.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lmao my new id came in. And why are they nit in color like my old one. The difference is like wow
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

I remember those old Fender print ads. This was my fave:











'shrooms, hooka, how can ya go wrong?


----------



## Robert1950

Here is ANOTHER from MPFC that I haven't seen. Looks it was made from a compilation of scenes from TV and movies and even some outtakes done afterwards.


----------



## butterknucket

Shittin' a brick. 

Scientists Discover How To Make Bricks Out Of Human Waste


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> Shittin' a brick.
> 
> Scientists Discover How To Make Bricks Out Of Human Waste


this is a perfect set up to making jokes about building a shitty house. hahahaha


----------



## Guest




----------



## johnnyshaka

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bvl9h5Zg5MB/


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Kenmac

These guys thought they were siphoning gas but it turned out to be something else.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


You're not going to need a bigger boat


----------



## TB2019




----------



## Mooh

The Shaggs - Wikipedia


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

Well my ip address was blocked by the admins of the acoustic guitar forum again. Man they are some sour people. All i said was "god bless".

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> Well my ip address was blocked by the admins of the acoustic guitar forum again. Man they are some sour people. All i said was "god bless".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Kind of cliquey forum in my opinion. Some pretty self-righteous folks there, but it try to ignore them.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> Kind of cliquey forum in my opinion. Some pretty self-righteous folks there, but it try to ignore them.


At least here i won't be threaten by the admins. Simply ask" why do you think you can talk to me like that. That is a threat any how god bless" is what my response was. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

silvertonebetty said:


> Well my ip address was blocked by the admins of the acoustic guitar forum again. Man they are some sour people. All i said was "god bless".


Yeah, that place is hilarious; many of them seem to have a sorta carnal relationship with their bridge pins god bless em.

I got booted from there a good few years ago for pointing out that while James Taylor's tuning video was boring as all fuck it was more interesting than his music.


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> Well my ip address was blocked by the admins of the acoustic guitar forum again. Man they are some sour people. All i said was "god bless".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Was it because you didn't capitalize 'God' or because it's run by social justice warriors?


----------



## butterknucket

I'm really not a mean spirited person.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> Was it because you didn't capitalize 'God' or because it's run by social justice warriors?


atheism is just as much a religion as christianity, or any of the others


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Steadfastly

silvertonebetty said:


> Well my ip address was blocked by the admins of the acoustic guitar forum again. Man they are some sour people. All i said was "god bless".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Yes, they are very adamant with their rules. A few things I find strange there. They closed a thread the other day because it was an old one but members had resurrected it and we replying and responding. There was no other reason except it was an old thread. I guess they have their reasons.


----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


>





Robert1950 said:


> Anything to do with religion, politics and divisive social issues should be in the fucking political section. It's all the same bullshit. Get this fucking shit out of here and put it where it belongs


----------



## keto

Yeah, the hypocrisy knows no bounds with that one. I've commented on it in no uncertain terms previously in this thread.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Get to test drive this beauty on sunday. Will it be a deal maker or a deal breaker.
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Almost seems like you're getting into quite a collection SB.
You are playing these, right?


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> Will it be a deal maker or a deal breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Deal maker!


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Almost seems like you're getting into quite a collection SB.
> You are playing these, right?


Well with 4 working electrics and one acoustic. Still waiting on income tax . I have tried several used guitars . But I want more of an investment than a cheapie . And the all get played 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Deal maker!


I’m hoping I like it. To have a pro level guitar would be sweet .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## cheezyridr

the thread title is random. it's well withing the context


----------



## Mooh




----------



## cheezyridr

Mooh said:


> View attachment 249510


why are her knees dirty?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

cheezyridr said:


> why are her knees dirty?


If you have to ask you’re too young to know.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

Got two more sets of pants today































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

@vadsy This is more British humour more than anything. Very minimal hypocrisy here. A very, very light shade of gray. Doesn't quite make the political cutoff IMO. If you don't agree, well, what the fuck. Nothing is just black and white.


----------



## High/Deaf

No?


----------



## Guest




----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


> @vadsy This is more British humour more than anything. Very minimal hypocrisy here. A very, very light shade of gray. Doesn't quite make the political cutoff IMO. If you don't agree, well, what the fuck. Nothing is just black and white.


I probably don’t care as much as I may lead on but you certainly seem to get wound up about it all when others post and your ‘British humor’ is certainly political


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> View attachment 249584


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2332697376965139


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2332697376965139


it reminds me of the time i didn't believe my buddy when he said there was an indian hockey Chanel. those guys really get into it



butterknucket said:


>


i saw this on the internet one day. 










i thought it was hillarious. i lived in apt 410, and there was a 404 just down the hall. i did exactly as the meme, except i used a yellow post it. the guy did not think it was as funny as i did.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I got to see my niece tonight. She will be 5 months on Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

It looks like she is head over diapers for her uncle...


----------



## cheezyridr

greco said:


> It looks like she is head over diapers for her uncle...


she'll be grabbin fistfuls of beard any time now. hahahaha no one can resist the power of babies!


----------



## Lola

I don’t want to start a thread or anything but why does a guitar clip when played at high gain?


----------



## Lola

Filed a complaint today against my employer with the Ministry of Labour Occupational health an safety act for the environment I was working in today. We have been on HO’s case about getting the AC fixed fir the last month and they have done nothing. It was 80 degrees at work today. Came home half way through my shift because of really bad heat exhaustion. 

The gentleman that I filed the complaint with told me that my complaint would remain internal. I sure as hell hope so. I know there can’t be any reprisals because of my complaint but.....


----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> I don’t want to start a thread or anything but why does a guitar clip when played at high gain?


Because the high gain is clipping.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Filed a complaint today against my employer with the Ministry of Labour Occupational health an safety act for the environment I was working in today. We have been on HO’s case about getting the AC fixed fir the last month and they have done nothing. It was 80 degrees at work today. Came home half way through my shift because of really bad heat exhaustion.
> 
> The gentleman that I filed the complaint with told me that my complaint would remain internal. I sure as hell hope so. I know there can’t be any reprisals because of my complaint but.....


you filed a complaint with OHSA because you were hot?


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

Got a new hat today. First new hat in 2 years









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne

I'd sport that on my car


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ooo . Taylor tomorrow ooo 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Haha how ive changed in time .






























Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

My fav big rig. It looks nasty and mean. I love it!


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> My fav big rig. It looks nasty and mean. I love it!


Looks like it should be in a Transformers movie.


----------



## mhammer

Not humorous in any way, but I couldn't see starting a thread for it, so I'll plunk it here as something random.

Around breakfast time this morning, my wife and I saw the poorest excuse for a racoon ambling along the top of the fence behind our home. Half a tail, and half the weight you'd expect for its body length. It looked old, starved, and beat up - a sort of Bill the Cat equivalent of a racoon. I don't know where the hell it thought it was going, but it was the wrong damn direction. On the other hand, if it kept in that direction, and managed to make it across the major arterial road, there's a cemetery there.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> My fav big rig. It looks nasty and mean. I love it!


I like these
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> I like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Didn’t know you liked big rigs. Have you ever seen the Japanese Dekotora trucks. They are out if this world.


----------



## Lola

Silvertonebetty here’s a vid of the Japanese stuff I was mentioning.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ooo the taylor is the one .
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket

I don't get it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

This is actually not a bad interview with Gene Simmons. He’s quite tame an not so obnoxious.


----------



## zontar

A guy could stand at that wire and not be seen by either tower.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


it might have been a cool idea, but it looks like the wallace and gromit guy animated it. it's the wrong flavor for something like this, funny as the w & g stuff is. also, when did they make that trailer? 1996? it's 240p. seriously? couldn't bump the resolution to viewable levels? look at it full screen and all you get is colored pixels and shitty frame rates.


----------



## Mooh

butterknucket said:


> I don't get it.


It's random. No more, no less.


----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> It's random. No more, no less.


I thought there was some kind of meaning I wasn't getting.


----------



## Lola

A throne fit for a king or queen.


----------



## BSTheTech

butterknucket said:


>


6 days after Randy’s death.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne

Shouldn’t that be a NFLD plate then?


----------



## silvertonebetty

My impulsive buy came in. Like why did i do that lol. O well might as well have some fun





































Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> My impulsive buy came in. Like why did i do that lol. O well might as well have some fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


POGS sure have changed over time


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> POGS sure have changed over time


Lol. I use to have a bunch of pogs

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> Shouldn’t that be a NFLD plate then?


Of course. It’s the old joke though, Newfoundlanders would have preferred Quebec to separate because then it wouldn’t be so far to Ontario.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## High/Deaf

Damn! I was expecting socks. Well, 'sock' actually. I never seem to lose a pair.


----------



## greco

High/Deaf said:


> Damn! I was expecting socks. Well,* 'sock'* actually. I never seem to lose a pair.


It is under the picks...


----------



## Guitar101

I was thinking parts for a boat.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


>


I am guilty of teaching people that stuff then setting them loose in public. 

Sometimes I get several students working on the same riff (independently) and wait for it to show up at the local mom'n'pop music shop.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Im on my way back home. We stayed in antiganish for the weekend. I got my phone unlocked and am no longer with bell .

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

Laristotle I don’t want to have to search through everything( sorry, it’s early and I am very lazy) but what weekend is Riff Wrath? I am booking that whole weekend off tomorrow at work. Booking early to make sure I have the whole weekend free and clear.

I promise to right this down somewhere safe and then I will forget where I wrote it down . Lol


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> what weekend is Riff Wrath?


If tradition stands, it's always the Saturday before the CanDay long weekend and Saturday after Labour Day long weekend.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> If tradition stands, it's always the Saturday before the CanDay long weekend and Saturday after Labour Day long weekend.


Thx Laristotle. So, I am assuming June 22?


----------



## Lola

This is exactly what my moonlit heated toilet seat looks like at the cottage. 

Sometimes I just go and sit on it, relax and enjoy. I don’t even have to go. Lol


----------



## mhammer

My wife and I lived in an old 2nd-floor flat in downtown Hamilton. The forced-air heating-vent for the bathroom was directly over the john. My wife surprised me with a wooden toilet-seat as a birthday present. A warm firm seat, first thing in the morning, with the Sunday New York Times, is a wonderful thing. Even better than the driver's seat in my old '91 Camry Wagon (most comfortable driver's seat ever).


----------



## vadsy

mhammer said:


> My wife and I lived in an old 2nd-floor flat in downtown Hamilton. The forced-air heating-vent for the bathroom was directly over the john. My wife surprised me with a wooden toilet-seat as a birthday present. A warm firm seat, first thing in the morning, with the Sunday New York Times, is a wonderful thing. Even better than the driver's seat in my old '91 Camry Wagon (most comfortable driver's seat ever).


----------



## mhammer

What do you have against the Toyota Camry?


----------



## vadsy

mhammer said:


> What do you have against the Toyota Camry?


this has been your best attempt at humor in 21290 posts


----------



## Wardo

We had a wooden seat as well; it was a 2x4 over a hole that I dug out back.


----------



## Verne

You were lucky to have a 2x4. We had to trust our siblings not to let go of our hands.....


----------



## Mooh




----------



## mhammer

Wardo said:


> We had a wooden seat as well; it was a 2x4 over a hole that I dug out back.


That's one heckuva house. It has what I like to call a "banjo balcony"; one of those verandas where you lean back in your chair, banjo on your lap, and rest your feet over the railing.


----------



## Wardo

mhammer said:


> That's one heckuva house. It has what I like to call a "banjo balcony"; one of those verandas where you lean back in your chair, banjo on your lap, and rest your feet over the railing.


That place was on the airport lands just south of Altona but it is gone now. I always liked it particularly the veranda. The house wasn't very big inside but it was in a secluded, middle of nowhere farmland place. 

The Pickering lands were expropriated for an airport in 72 and not much has happened since except they've demolished a lot of the houses / barns etc.

The lands haven't changed much since 72 and they hadn't changed much in the 50 years before that so driving around here is like going way back.










Pic from the veranda. That's my wife standing beside the truck; she saw something moving in the corn field and was trying to get a clean shot at it with the .303.










Altona school house. Went to some drunken hayseed dance there in the mid 70s. I would have been about 17 at the time; had a 66 Impala with a 283 and an underage GF from Toronto - had a real good but I mighta got thrown down the front steps when the bouncers tossed me out for having too much fun.


----------



## Lola

Listen to this guy. He sounds like Brian not Bon. This is actually pretty amazing. See, you’re never too old to rock n’ roll.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> See, you’re never too old to rock n’ roll.


Some of my favourite musicians are older than my parents.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ugh income tax came in and it wasn't vary nice this year lmao. I guess they taylor just has to wait . 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

Is this (Random no more or less)the longest ever running thread in this forum? Past 10,000 replies.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Is this (Random no more or less)the longest ever running thread in this forum? Past 10,000 replies.


yes, I believe it is.


----------



## High/Deaf

Einstein and Hawking got it mostly right. Mostly.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blind Dog

If you rely on phones, for parenting,_ please _stick to phone sex.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Could be my last day with the old alcivar














. I want that Taylor  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> Could be my last day with the old alcivar .


I hope it finds a nice new home. I'm betting you will miss it!


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> I hope it finds a nice new home. I'm betting you will miss it!


Actually I hardly even pick it up . Now the harmony and the tele on the other hand . I can’t even think of selling them .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

at first i thought they were hard boiled eggs, but now i see they are onions


----------



## greco

I'm goin' with eggs..

















Besides the practical ease of making the "mice" from eggs, they are a much better choice as an hors d'oeuvre appetizer over onions (IMO).


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## cheezyridr

greco said:


> I'm goin' with eggs..
> 
> View attachment 251506
> View attachment 251508
> 
> 
> Besides the practical ease of making the "mice" from eggs, they are a much better choice as an hors d'oeuvre appetizer over onions (IMO).


looks like that mouse is suffering the effects of too much anal sex


----------



## silvertonebetty

I got a message from another forum about my beard Lol  . I edited the fella’s name out for reasons lol. And it’s not one message but two . The second was him
Asking “if I thought he could grow one like mine” I actually think the young fella as plenty potential on growing a full beard . It’s kind of funny from the picture he sent our beards have the same growing patterns. Only mines starting to curl now . And that’s odd my hair is as straight has can be .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

silvertonebetty said:


> Only mines starting to curl now


I always had to trim mine because of that.
My wife says I look like a Billy Goat. lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> I got a message from another forum about my beard Lol  . I edited the fella’s name out for reasons lol. And it’s not one message but two . The second was him
> Asking “if I thought he could grow one like mine” I actually think the young fella as plenty potential on growing a full beard . It’s kind of funny from the picture he sent our beards have the same growing patterns. Only mines starting to curl now . And that’s odd my hair is as straight has can be .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


last year, i had an apprentice with a rather prominent beard. on day 2, when he walked in to work, there were some other guys who were standing around too. i went to introduce him, but i couldn't remember his name. i introduced him as "lance musclebeard" it was the first thing that came to mind. everyone thought it was funny, and he liked it, so that's his name now. even his brother calls him lance now. hahahahaha


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> last year, i had an apprentice with a rather prominent beard. on day 2, when he walked in to work, there were some other guys who were standing around too. i went to introduce him, but i couldn't remember his name. i introduced him as "lance musclebeard" it was the first thing that came to mind. everyone thought it was funny, and he liked it, so that's his name now. even his brother calls him lance now. hahahahaha


 I burnt French toast my first Christmas Eve away from home . After that fire department called me French toast . Then there was time I burnt meat pie and they had to air out the apartment . Some still call me meat pie after three years lol . They were there many other times too . At the old place it was wired to the fire department. The even came for burnt toast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Just had a conversation with a friend and they said “ what ever floats your boat “ and my response was “water and air . Water and air makes a boat float “lol.
We were walking today and she fell scrapped her hands up pretty good. But after we figured she was all right I asked her “falling in love is hard on the knees isn’t it?” She never found it funny  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## TB2019

laristotle said:


>



Seems redundant.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

Went to the liquor store today. On the way back I take a corner too fast and a beer can goes flying; hits the metal seat frame in the back and splits open. Well that's nice. Then the motor starts hesitating big time and the transmission goes nuts hunting for gears. Stalls at red lights and can only do maybe 10 mph with a lot of poppin and bangin and I'm trying to get up this very long grade eastbound on Bloor after the Humber. If I hold it at 1000 rpm it'll move but any more and the motor starts having shit fits. Figure I'll try and make it to the dealer at 427 / Queensway and avoid a towing charge. Time to join CAA again. Leave it at the dealer but start it up again and the motor runs smooth and fine in neutral; didn't try it under load as it's gonna be the same song and dance. Nearby car rental places are closed or don't have any fuckin cars. Cab it home $20. All things considered it went as well as it could. Motor seems OK so maybe a sensor shit the bed.

It's rainin real good so I'm gonna thaw out a steak, go outside, and try my luck with the electric barbecue.

Happy Easter.


----------



## LexxM3

Wardo said:


> On the way back I take a corner too fast and a beer can goes flying; hits the metal seat frame in the back and splits open. Well that's nice.
> ...
> It's rainin real good so I'm gonna thaw out a steak and try my luck with he electric barbecue.


I’d say you were somewhat lucky already. Consider if a cop had tried to help ... .

Steak’s a good compensation idea .


----------



## zontar

I do not like them in a house, I do not like them with a mouse


----------



## vadsy

Wardo said:


> Went to the liquor store today. On the way back I take a corner too fast and a beer can goes flying; hits the metal seat frame in the back and splits open. Well that's nice. Then the motor starts hesitating big time and the transmission goes nuts hunting for gears. Stalls at red lights and can only do maybe 10 mph with a lot of poppin and bangin and I'm trying to get up this very long grade eastbound on Bloor after the Humber. If I hold it at 1000 rpm it'll move but any more and the motor starts having shit fits. Figure I'll try and make it to the dealer at 427 / Queensway and avoid a towing charge. Time to join CAA again. Leave it at the dealer but start it up again and the motor runs smooth and fine in neutral; didn't try it under load as it's gonna be the same song and dance. Nearby car rental places are closed or don't have any fuckin cars. Cab it home $20. All things considered it went as well as it could. Motor seems OK so maybe a sensor shit the bed.
> 
> It's rainin real good so I'm gonna thaw out a steak, go outside, and try my luck with he electric barbecue.
> 
> Happy Easter.


sending good vibes and mojo. happy Easter


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> Motor seems OK so maybe a sensor shit the bed.


Moisture.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> Moisture.


Some things are better moist.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> Moisture.


I was wondering that too but its been inside except for a couple of hours yesterday and its had a few good soakers before w/out problems. It didn't smell too good, not converter smell are raw gas just rich sorta stink. I was kinda thinking if it burns I can get some cash towards a new one. Might be the MAF, either way it had to go in for rear pads anyway.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mom has a new addition to the funny farm. I call her hamburger
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> Mom has a new addition to the funny farm. I call her hamburger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


she’s gonna make a fine meal


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> she’s gonna make a fine meal


Yup . 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

Ordered a shirt from a place in Austin at about 10:00 am this morning and it shipped USPS at 11:30 am this morning. It might get here before my truck is fixed ...lol


----------



## Verne

vadsy said:


> she’s gonna make a fine meal


It's pronounced SLIDERS. Gotta love a good beef seed when it starts sprouting. ;-)


----------



## jb welder

Did somebody say veal?


----------



## cheezyridr

imagine the ribs, barbequed proper, with spicy korean bbq sauce burned on to it with fire...


----------



## Wardo

cheezyridr said:


> imagine the ribs, barbequed proper, with spicy korean bbq sauce burned on to it with fire...


and don't forget the rollaids


----------



## High/Deaf

Wardo said:


> It's rainin real good so I'm gonna thaw out a steak, go outside, and try my luck with the electric barbecue.
> 
> Happy Easter.


Electric barbeque in a rain storm? Like to live dangerous? Golf in an electric storm, too? I once refused to play an outside gig until an electric storm passed well by. I didn't like the idea of my feet in a puddle and my lips on a mic. Good luck, and stay safe. 



jb welder said:


> Did somebody say veal?


That's what I'd do. Immediate rewards, tender meat and no costs of upkeep for the next year or so.


----------



## High/Deaf

Shoulda posted a pic too ...........


----------



## Wardo

High/Deaf said:


> Electric barbeque in a rain storm? Like to live dangerous? Golf in an electric storm, too? I once refused to play an outside gig until an electric storm passed well by. I didn't like the idea of my feet in a puddle and my lips on a mic. Good luck, and stay safe.


Yeah, as long as you're careful plugging it in and wear a J.B. Stetson ain't nothing much gonna go wrong. 

Haven't played golf since 97 in some taxation slackers tournament because the prof that taught tax was drunk every Thursday but I've been out there in some storms; whatever happens when the air gets ionized it is a sign that while a thousand shall fall at thy side and ten thousand by thy right hand it shall not come by thee ..lol


----------



## Guest

Oh c'mon! .. really!?


----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> imagine the ribs, barbequed proper, with spicy korean bbq sauce burned on to it with fire...


Keep the sauce. Slice off a chunk and show each side an open fire for about a minute. A little salt and pepper, some garlic bread, a baked potato or two with all the trimmings, some crab stuffed mushrooms and maybe a baked onion.


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> Oh c'mon! .. really!?


That's going to make for some expensive graffiti.


----------



## Verne




----------



## rhh7

Speaking of ribs...my daughter and son-in-law are here for Easter dinner. We are having ribs with barbecue sauce, garlic mashed potatoes and coleslaw, not to mention butter pan buns and wine. After, my wife's home made cheesecake is to die for!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Wardo

Mooh said:


> View attachment 252064


Reminds me of how I got my 2012 D18. I was stopped at a red light on the Lakeshore waiting to make a left when all of a sudden this bush lights up and starts burning. Then a hand reaches out of the flames holding a guitar. I was a bit surprised but I ain’t no fool so I grabbed the guitar right quick. I figure it was Saint Luthier himself wanted me to have that guitar.


----------



## Mooh

Wardo said:


> Reminds me of how I got my 2012 D18. I was stopped at a red light on the Lakeshore waiting to make a left when all of a sudden this bush lights up and starts burning. Then a hand reaches out of the flames holding a guitar. I was a bit surprised but I ain’t no fool so I grabbed the guitar right quick. I figure it was Saint Luthier himself wanted me to have that guitar.


So that's how you joined The Burning Bush League?

Wow!


----------



## jb welder

I think I saw that dude. Didn't hear the story quite that way though.


----------



## Wardo

jb welder said:


> I think I saw that dude. Didn't hear the story quite that way though.


Yeah, well I mighta given him a few taps because that's what you have to do sometimes when they're panicked and could hurt themselves. But either way, the light went green, I had the guitar in my hand and gone. It's not often you get a prophesy or a miracle going on right beside your truck so no time to second guess anything just grab er an go before anyone knows whats happening or some assclown gets your plate number.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Wardo said:


> I figure it was Saint Luthier himself wanted me to have that guitar.


Saint Lucifer himself?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

Ricktoberfest said:


> Saint Lucifer himself?


Not likely, he got booted out of heaven with nothing but a chorus pedal.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> Oh c'mon! .. really!?


On the City Limits jam you need to move the piano girl to the front even if she does miss a few notes. Get her standing up and moving around a bit and then all you old relaxed fit Levi's dudes stay at the back ... lol


----------



## Lola

guitar build with 1200 pencil crayons.

I really would love to build a guitar but I would be a nervous wreck.

Maybe when I retire in a year n 1/2.


----------



## leftysg

Lola said:


> guitar build with 1200 pencil crayons.
> 
> I really would love to build a guitar but I would be a nervous wreck.
> 
> Maybe when I retire in a year n 1/2.


The beauty is, when you are done noodlin' with it, you can start doodlin' with it!


----------



## High/Deaf

Perfect guitar for a Lead Zeppelin cover band.


----------



## High/Deaf

And the proverbial pic .................


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

Duck would of been 97 this year. She had an orange tabby, she also drove mom mad at times. Lol we were bad little boys me and my older brother. Mom said she went out side once and she was bent over laughing at us while we try to shove our bedroom set out the window. Im not sure what her real name was Georgina i think mom said. You see her father went to the war . During that time she took a liking ducks. Her mom got her duck themed bathroom set, and a duck themed rain coat. My grand mother said her dad would chase her around the yard in her duck rain coat.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

They'd never see me, especially at night.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> Moisture.


The maf was gunked up so just had to clean it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo




----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

Soon.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ugh  I feel like I’m dealing with two kids. Always fighting with each other . I just plugged the iPhone in and had two I message .i just had to tell the nagging one that I’m not getting into it. I can’t deal with this. Maybe I should just leave the iPhone turned off. I’m
Some glad they don’t have my  #  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

I vary well might be able to pick up that taylor next week or the week after

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

You're crazy.
You think so? Let's find out right now.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

When you forget to close the sunroof.


----------



## Lola

How dumb can you be?!


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Lola said:


> How dumb can you be?!


seriously!! At least get some good beers on that table


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Stupid or what?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10218150087245224


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


>



i have that t shirt he's wearing, not because of him, but because it combines 2 of my fav things, guitars, and samurai. it's a nicely made shirt, fits me perfect.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> 2 of my fav things, guitars, and samurai.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> View attachment 252716


Wish I’d thought of that; I have to fix the one on my bbq and that would have worked just fine rather than using it in the rain a bunch of times with no ground and wasting a lot of my good luck points.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

You can't beat the classics.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=344629996168727


necro what?


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Wardo

Hadn't plugged the TV in for about 7 years and rarely turned it on before that so finally got around to trashing it today and put this in its place ... lol


----------



## Lola




----------



## bzrkrage

@zontar


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=552789465247213


----------



## cheezyridr

bzrkrage said:


> @zontar


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> Hadn't plugged the TV in for about 7 years and rarely turned it on before that so finally got around to trashing it today and put this in its place ... lol


You changed the t.v. for a statue of some Roman goddess and some pottery. Ok.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

Oops.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Only in pei









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

silvertonebetty said:


> Only in pei


I'm sure in Philly as well. lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


I've always wanted to open a pub and call it "Home".


----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## silvertonebetty

One more week till I have the Taylor 810. Oo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

BIOLOGY EXAM:

This is straight from Scotland. 
Students in an advanced Biology class were taking their mid-term exam.
The last question was, 'Name seven advantages of Mother's Milk'.

The question was worth 70 points or none at all. One student, in particular, was hard put to think of seven advantages.

However, he wrote:

1) It is perfect formula for the child.
2) It provides immunity against several diseases.
3) It is always the right temperature.
4) It is inexpensive.
5) It bonds the child to mother, and vice versa.
6) It is always available as needed.

And then the student was stuck.

Finally, in desperation, just before the bell rang indicating the end of the test, he wrote:

7) It comes in two attractive containers and it's high enough off the ground where the cat can't get it.

He got an A+.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


I had a girlfriend who used to say, "I'll be ready in five minutes. Have a beer."


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I had a girlfriend who used to say, "I'll be ready in five minutes. Have a beer."


My second ex used to say that. I didn't know she meant at home.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

It's spring.


----------



## Electraglide

I can hear it calling.


----------



## High/Deaf

Get down, ******-ca ...... wait, whut?!?!


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2537278219647729


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## BSTheTech

Happy 4th!


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## silvertonebetty

Its gonna be a long week . Ooo taylor 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamthehub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

John Renbourn. Very understated but wicked good player.







A buddy and I tried to drink him under the table and failed miserably, and John picked up the tab for meals and drinks. Real good guy. We promised to try to meet again but never did. RIP

Not my picture, just an internet find.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

My friend's new puppy. Its a lhasa apso terrier. And my mom thinks i gave myself a concussion on monday. It would explain the headache and upset stomach i have been dealing with this week. I dont think i have ever felt a pain that bad when i collided into the side of the 2 inch thick freezer door at work. My face went numb , knocked my hat off my head and broke my glasses. My question is , how did i miss the door
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## brucew

"exam". I guess walmart is always hiring?

Just to qualify: store standards work their asses off, those shelves don't stock themselves and those checkout clerks run thousands of items through every day. Not meaning to demean anyone who works their a$$ off at wally world, just meaning to insult anyone stupid enough to think any kind of interpretive lesbian dance degree is going to buy groceries.


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> My friend's new puppy. Its a lhasa apso terrier. And my mom thinks i gave myself a concussion on monday. It would explain the headache and upset stomach i have been dealing with this week. I dont think i have ever felt a pain that bad when i collided into the side of the 2 inch thick freezer door at work. My face went numb , knocked my hat off my head and broke my glasses. My question is , how did i miss the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Just a thought but perhaps you needed new glasses before they broke.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Looks like something Debbie Allen might come up with for Fame....the movie. My 2nd ex watched it over and over again when she was pregnant.


----------



## Electraglide

brucew said:


> "exam". I guess walmart is always hiring?
> 
> Just to qualify: store standards work their asses off, those shelves don't stock themselves and those checkout clerks run thousands of items through every day. Not meaning to demean anyone who works their a$$ off at wally world, just meaning to insult anyone stupid enough to think any kind of interpretive lesbian dance degree is going to buy groceries.


How about just a regular interpretive dance degree?


----------



## jb welder

Because women doing some dance session at the Women's Day rally must be lesbians?
I think the guy that came up with that title may be less smart than the dancers.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> Just a thought but perhaps you needed new glasses before they broke.


Lol . 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

An outtake from National Lampoons Christmas vacation.


----------



## Lola




----------



## silvertonebetty

Well its official i am a danger to my self . Went to the doctors today. Found out i have a concussion. Freezer door 1 , jared 0.
Any one have human hamster ball i can have lol. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

silvertonebetty said:


> Well its official i am a danger to my self .


I been living on the corner of Reckless Road and Stupid Street for years now.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Today is my 34th anniversary. 34 years of the best roller coaster ride of my life. It’s been interesting. We have had our ups and downs just like any other married couple. 

Still in love!


----------



## Guitar101

Your just newlyweds. We were married in 1970. D0 the math.

Happy Anniversary !!!


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Your just newlyweds. We were married in 1970. D0 the math.
> 
> Happy Anniversary !!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mooh

@Lola Congratulations!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Still in love!


Are you still in lust though?


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> Your just newlyweds. We were married in 1970. D0 the math.
> 
> Happy Anniversary !!!


I got married in '72. Then again in '80 and then again in 2005. Almost in '65. (Can you say shotgun?) 


Wardo said:


> I been living on the corner of Reckless Road and Stupid Street for years now.


So have I.


----------



## silvertonebetty

2 days till i find the pickup date for the taylor

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

Wardo said:


> I been living on the corner of Reckless Road and Stupid Street for years now.


my favorite neighbor...btw, can you return my hedge clippers?


----------



## brucew

Just watered the orchard. R&D at this point as "new" to the geographical area and learning to farm here. Lot different than SE AB.
Last year planted apples, plums, apricots, peaches, sweet cherries, persimmons, butternut, japanese heartnut, highbush blueberries, gooseberries and asparagus. (a couple diff varieties of each) Oh, and garlic. Also planted almond but they didn't make it(didn't really expect them too but you just never know)

So far so good. Have more peaches, cherries, blueberry and gooseberry coming in a couple weeks(have to order in jan if you want them so quite pleased last yrs look to have survived(whew!))
In ab grew apricot, plum and pears with good success(despite all the, "experts" telling me it wasn't possible).
Apricot's only produced every 2 or 3 yrs but as good as any I've ever bought and lot's of them when they produced. Plums I'm certain will be fine. (Had the good fortune of meeting the base tree guy who graciously allowed me to pick his brain.......repeatedly)

Hoping similar success here with different fruits. Fingers crossed.

I can find a couple things that will flourish here will get a true orchard growing that can turn into a business for heirs down the road(butternut may not produce for a couple decades for eg, so I ain't planting them for me). We have good land and lot's of water......Sk winters/springs, flowering times and heat units are the question mark.

Wish me luck, will let you know next spring. Don't expect much other than life this year, next year expect flowers, the following year limited fruit and after that.......?


----------



## Electraglide

brucew said:


> Just watered the orchard. R&D at this point as "new" to the geographical area and learning to farm here. Lot different than SE AB.
> Last year planted apples, plums, apricots, peaches, sweet cherries, persimmons, butternut, japanese heartnut, highbush blueberries, gooseberries and asparagus. (a couple diff varieties of each) Oh, and garlic. Also planted almond but they didn't make it(didn't really expect them too but you just never know)
> 
> So far so good. Have more peaches, cherries, blueberry and gooseberry coming in a couple weeks(have to order in jan if you want them so quite pleased last yrs look to have survived(whew!))
> In ab grew apricot, plum and pears with good success(despite all the, "experts" telling me it wasn't possible).
> Apricot's only produced every 2 or 3 yrs but as good as any I've ever bought and lot's of them when they produced. Plums I'm certain will be fine. (Had the good fortune of meeting the base tree guy who graciously allowed me to pick his brain.......repeatedly)
> 
> Hoping similar success here with different fruits. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I can find a couple things that will flourish here will get a true orchard growing that can turn into a business for heirs down the road(butternut may not produce for a couple decades for eg, so I ain't planting them for me). We have good land and lot's of water......Sk winters/springs, flowering times and heat units are the question mark.
> 
> Wish me luck, will let you know next spring. Don't expect much other than life this year, next year expect flowers, the following year limited fruit and after that.......?


One of the things you'll have to look out for is various kinds of rodents. Another thing is that most types of cherries don't self pollinate . Your apples, plums, peaches etc.; are the graft trees or grown trees. Grafts bear fruit a lot sooner and the trees are smaller. One of the things I don't miss about growing up on the ranch is taking care of a couple of acres of mixed orchard.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> my favorite neighbor...btw, can you return my hedge clippers?


Say neighbour, you still got my tire irons.








This must be your cousin. I think I rode with him a few times in Arizona and New Mexico.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Say neighbour, you still got my tire irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This must be your cousin. I think I rode with him a few times in Arizona and New Mexico.



that's him all right. better watch that guy, he'll smoke all your weed, and crash under your couch. hahaha


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> that's him all right. better watch that guy, he'll smoke all your weed, and crash under your couch. hahaha


True but he had a pretty cool chase truck and always had beer.


----------



## butterknucket

Checking out at the store, the young cashier suggested to the much older lady that she should bring her own grocery bags, because plastic bags are not good for the environment.
The woman apologized to the young girl and explained, "We didn't have this 'green thing' back in my earlier days."

The young clerk responded, "That's our problem today. Your generation did not care enough to save our environment for future generations."

The older lady said that she was right -- our generation didn't have the "green thing" in its day. The older lady went on to explain:
Back then, we returned milk bottles, soda bottles and beer bottles to the store. The store sent them back to the plant to be washed and sterilized and refilled, so it could use the same bottles over and over. So they really were recycled. But we didn't have the "green thing" back in our day.

Grocery stores bagged our groceries in brown paper bags that we reused for numerous things. Most memorable besides household garbage bags was the use of brown paper bags as book covers for our school books. This was to ensure that public property (the books provided for our use by the school) was not defaced by our scribblings. Then we were able to personalize our books on the brown paper bags. But, too bad we didn't do the "green thing" back then.
We walked up stairs because we didn't have an escalator in every store and office building. We walked to the grocery store and didn't climb into a 300-horsepower machine every time we had to go two blocks.

But she was right. We didn't have the "green thing" in our day.

Back then we washed the baby's diapers because we didn't have the throw away kind. We dried clothes on a line, not in an energy-gobbling machine burning up 220 volts. Wind and solar power really did dry our clothes back in our early days. Kids got hand-me-down clothes from their brothers or sisters, not always brand-new clothing.

But that young lady is right; we didn't have the "green thing" back in our day. 
Back then we had one TV, or radio, in the house -- not a TV in every room. And the TV had a small screen the size of a handkerchief (remember them?), not a screen the size of the state of Montana. In the kitchen we blended and stirred by hand because we didn't have electric machines to do everything for us. When we packaged a fragile item to send in the mail, we used wadded up old newspapers to cushion it, not Styrofoam or plastic bubble wrap. Back then, we didn't fire up an engine and burn gasoline just to cut the lawn. We used a push mower that ran on human power. We exercised by working so we didn't need to go to a health club to run on treadmills that operate on electricity.

But she's right; we didn't have the "green thing" back then.

We drank from a fountain when we were thirsty instead of using a cup or a plastic bottle every time we had a drink of water. We refilled writing pens with ink instead of buying a new pen, and we replaced the razor blade in a r azor instead of throwing away the whole razor just because the blade got dull.

But we didn't have the "green thing" back then.

Back then, people took the streetcar or a bus and kids rode their bikes to school or walked instead of turning their moms into a 24-hour taxi service in the family's $45,000 SUV or van, which cost what a whole house did before the"green thing." We had one electrical outlet in a room, not an entire bank of sockets to power a dozen appliances. And we didn't need a computerized gadget to receive a signal beamed from satellites 23,000 miles out in space in order to find the nearest burger joint.

But isn't it sad the current generation laments how wasteful we old folks were just because we didn't have the "green thing" back then?

Please forward this on to another selfish old person who needs a lesson in conservation from a smart ass young person.

We don't like being old in the first place, so it doesn't take much to piss us off... Especially from a tattooed, multiple pierced smartass who can't make change without the cash register telling them how much.


----------



## High/Deaf

We had a phone hanging on the wall in the kitchen. We didn't need to upgrade it ever decade, let alone every year. We didn't have that 'green thing' either, I guess.


----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> We had a phone hanging on the wall in the kitchen. We didn't need to upgrade it ever decade, let alone every year. We didn't have that 'green thing' either, I guess.


And it was a rotary phone! And if your finger slipped out while dialing and you fudged it, you had to hang up and start again!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


> nd it was a rotary phone! And if your finger slipped out while dialing and you fudged it, you had to hang up and start again!


and walked back and forth to school with snow up to our waist, uphill, both ways...lol


----------



## butterknucket

Jim DaddyO said:


> and walked back and forth to school with snow up to our waist, uphill, both ways...lol


Lucky you! We were too poor to even go to school!


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> And it was a rotary phone!






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=5121946744495010


----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


> And it was a rotary phone! And if your finger slipped out while dialing and you fudged it, you had to hang up and start again!


And it had the extra long cord so you could move around while you talked. 

And you did not have to enter an area code


----------



## Sneaky

I still have one of those phones in my office.


----------



## JazzyT

About 10 years ago my father was having problems with his new Internet Service Provider -- his modem wasn't connecting. He called their help desk and the help desk guy tried everything. After exhausting every other possibility, help desk guy realized the problem: my father had a rotary phone and some configuration needed to be set to handle that. My father said to me, "why didn't he ask right away if I had a rotary phone?" "Because dad, he is probably young enough to have never seen one, outside of reruns of Batman."


----------



## Guest

JazzyT said:


> "Because dad, he is probably young enough to have never seen one, outside of reruns of Batman."


Even then, he wouldn't recognize one.
Direct line. No dial. lol


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Even then, he wouldn't recognize one.
> Direct line. No dial. lol


I remember those for taxi companies.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2537278219647729


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> and walked back and forth to school with snow up to our waist, uphill, both ways...lol


At times in the winter, where I grew up in the Okanagan, it was uphill on the driveway and then downhill to the bus stop. About 3 miles or so, and the snow sometimes did get deep. On occasion there were various wild animals. We had a land line with a rotary phone and 8 people on the party line. Two old sisters lived side by side and would pick up their phones and talk for hours. Birthday presents were normally wrapped in the colored comics.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> We had a phone hanging on the wall in the kitchen. We didn't need to upgrade it ever decade, let alone every year. We didn't have that 'green thing' either, I guess.


My grandmother had a hearing aid that hung around her neck. Her phone looked like this.








She would put the ear piece against the hearing aid so she could listen.


----------



## TB2019

butterknucket said:


> Lucky you! We were too poor to even go to school!


We were too poor to pay attention.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## jb welder

Friends don't eat friends. I learned that from _A Boy and His Dog._


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Friends don't eat friends. I learned that from _A Boy and His Dog._


Cake.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

jb welder said:


> Friends don't eat friends. I learned that from _A Boy and His Dog._


OK, insert innuendo joke right here.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

Looking at the year book and i I noticed some that in my 10 years out of high school i have never noticed. I never realized she signed it (emily bumspill)
Now the story is Emily and me went to church together. One day she had one a pare of white jeans and she forgot about the chocolate bar in her back pocket. Well after a long car drive , the bar melted and burst open. All over her white pants









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> @zontar


I've no idea where you found that--but it made me laugh
And I know which choice I'd recommend...


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


>


I've had this picture saved for some time--it is possibly my favourite Winnie the Pooh reference.


----------



## mhammer

butterknucket said:


>


Is that Joe Walsh and Timothy B. Schmidt, or merely uncanny celebrity lookalikes?


----------



## butterknucket

mhammer said:


> Is that Joe Walsh and Timothy B. Schmidt, or merely uncanny celebrity lookalikes?


I believe it is them.


----------



## Mooh

One of my favourite trees. I'm not entirely sure if my friend owns the land or not, I'm kind of vague about the property lines.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh

knutterbucket, I can't see your posts. Everything okay?


----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> knutterbucket, I can't see your posts. Everything okay?


I can't see them either. Define ok.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

Mooh said:


> knutterbucket, I can't see your posts. Everything okay?





butterknucket said:


> I can't see them either. Define ok.


http(s)
delete the s


----------



## Lola

Happy Mother’s Day to all the mothers out there and to those flying under the radar here!


----------



## Mooh

butterknucket said:


> I can't see them either. Define ok.


Wondered if you were having site issues, ‘tis all.


----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> Wondered if you were having site issues, ‘tis all.


One of the pictures might be considered a little rude. Maybe that's what threw things off?


----------



## silvertonebetty

I had a great chat with my grandmother tonight. And my stalker is back at it again . When will she get the hint I don’t like her . O well at least she’s no longer texting me every hour on the hour from 5am to 9 pm like she use to do . Can’t block her because she just makes a new account. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this problem that’s been going on for about 7-8 years now. I’m getting fed up with . I even got a message asking why I wasn’t at the pub enjoying my wings and music on Thursday. She wasn’t even there Thursday!!!! How did she know from another Comunity that I had left the pub . Who does she have watching me . Am I being paranoid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricktoberfest

silvertonebetty said:


> I had a great chat with my grandmother tonight. And my stalker is back at it again . When will she get the hint I don’t like her . O well at least she’s no longer texting me every hour on the hour from 5am to 9 pm like she use to do . Can’t block her because she just makes a new account. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this problem that’s been going on for about 7-8 years now. I’m getting fed up with . I even got a message asking why I wasn’t at the pub enjoying my wings and music on Thursday. She wasn’t even there Thursday!!!! How did she know from another Comunity that I had left the pub . Who does she have watching me . Am I being paranoid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simple. Don’t have a public Facebook account. Back when I had one it was always set to private which means nobody who wasn’t invited could see it or send messages


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ricktoberfest said:


> Simple. Don’t have a public Facebook account. Back when I had one it was always set to private which means nobody who wasn’t invited could see it or send messages
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is . But if you have mutual friends it doesn’t work so well . Like I said I’ve even blocked her but she keeps making new accounts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> It is . But if you have mutual friends it doesn’t work so well . Like I said I’ve even blocked her but she keeps making new accounts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Talk to a lawyer and the cops. Especially if you know who she is and where she lives. If it gets really bad after that you could get her picture and go public. (Write a letter to the editor or post something in the classifieds).


----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> Talk to a lawyer and the cops. Especially if you know who she is and where she lives. If it gets really bad after that you could get her picture and go public. (Write a letter to the editor or post something in the classifieds).


I was almost thinking that. The worst thing is she is worse in person. I use to work with her years ago. And it was the only time in 7 years i lost my temper in front of customers.it was the last time we worked together. She once said " so and so is looking for a new boyfriend because her's is a trucker and truckers are unfauthfull". I have never heard such crap i know many truckers who are just itching to get back to their wives and children, a good friend of mine trucked for years and they never had any marriage problems due to trucking.he doesn't drive truck since the lady jumped in front of his rig. Thankfully she lived .

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TB2019

silvertonebetty said:


> It is . But if you have mutual friends it doesn’t work so well . Like I said I’ve even blocked her but she keeps making new accounts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t have Facebook at all.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

If she's texting you on your cell then go to whoever your cell is thru and go the legal route. Thru social media you could have a harder time proving it's her. worst comes to worst you could do a dark web sorta thing.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> If she's texting you on your cell then go to whoever your cell is thru and go the legal route. Thru social media you could have a harder time proving it's her. worst comes to worst you could do a dark web sorta thing.


dark web sorta thing?


----------



## Guest




----------



## vadsy

so if worst comes to worst like @Electricglide said then @silverstonebunny is going to hand out money to random strangers? I'm still confused. 

any way I could get my hands on some of that monopoly money?


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> I'm still confused.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> so if worst comes to worst like @Electricglide said then @silverstonebunny is going to hand out money to random strangers? I'm still confused.
> 
> any way I could get my hands on some of that monopoly money?


Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Hacker


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Hacker


dark web sorta thing?


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> dark web sorta thing?


Where else is silvertone going to find a hacker in PEI?


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Where else is silvertone going to find a hacker in PEI?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

http://www.ladbible.com/news/food-m...9TcQMUxtWUSYkcG1rCssaSAoFYG-Ewt_X-YQNJ-bMg0HU


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

Everyone is making fun of Toronto cops who ate illicit weed


----------



## Kenmac

This is the cutest cover of "Back In Black" I've ever seen.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I get to welcome a Taylor into my stable this week. I finally have all the cash for it . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitar101

* Select "USPS Canada..." shipping option at checkout


----------



## keto

Guitar101 said:


> View attachment 254900


no link no store name


----------



## Lincoln

keto said:


> no link no store name


I found this one, might be it. same phone number. No Victoria day sale though

Guitar Strings and Beyond - Buy Guitar Strings Online and Save!

cheaper than Amazon.....


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 254956


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guitar101

Lincoln said:


> I found this one, might be it. same phone number. No Victoria day sale though
> 
> Guitar Strings and Beyond - Buy Guitar Strings Online and Save!
> 
> cheaper than Amazon.....


My guess is entering the "USPS Canada" shipping option at checkout would trigger the free shipping on any size order although I don't need strings so I didn't try it.


----------



## silvertonebetty

The Taylor comes tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> The Taylor comes tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We expect pics by tomorrow morning. 

ENJOY! Try not to wear out the frets tonight.


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> We expect pics by tomorrow morning.
> 
> ENJOY! Try not to wear out the frets tonight.


Now lets hope he keeps his end of the deal if not I will be pissed . And if he doesn’t keep to his word there’s a Yamaha ll25 made in Japan I’ll have to check out . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## TB2019

silvertonebetty said:


> The Taylor comes tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Taylor Swift?

Probably comes every night.


----------



## Verne

Not if she has that purse posted up above. Of course, I suppose she can open her own purse.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

TB2019 said:


> Taylor Swift?
> 
> Probably comes every night.


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

What Taylor are you getting?


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

She takes no prisoners. I really respect and admire Joan. She’s a kick ass rockn roller and paved the way for woman to rock their booties off.


----------



## Lola

David Grohl is an amazing rocker. He let this guy “Kiss Guy” come on stage and play with him and the rest of the Foo Fighters. 

This will definitely put a smile on your face. I watched this video last night at the behest of my younger son. So inspiring, I couldn’t help but wake up at 5:30 am this morning and start playing. What a great start to a beautiful day!!


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


Looks good for 67.


----------



## Chitmo

“No Parts” spelled backwards is “Strap on”


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


>


Lita Ford, Elvira, and?


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> She takes no prisoners. I really respect and admire Joan. She’s a kick ass rockn roller and paved the way for woman to rock their booties off.


joan has her niche, no one can argue that. but paved the way? i think wanda jackson might have a little something to say about that. 
that, and she actually is a woman







Chitmo said:


> View attachment 255116


best laugh i've had in a while, thanks


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

You meet all kinds on a Honda. Side note, the one brother died in a motorcycle accident and the other died of heart failure about 20 years later.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Guest




----------



## Verne

For some good laughs over bad translations, go to Engrish.com if you don't or haven't already.


----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> For some good laughs over bad translations, go to www.engrish.com if you don't or haven't already.



i get a 404


----------



## Verne

Try the link now, or type engrish.com into google. It takes me right to the page.

I had tried my link before editing it just now, but yes, my link told me my window wasn't private. WTF?!? Worked earlier for me off my original link.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Try the link now, or type engrish.com into google. It takes me right to the page.
> 
> I had tried my link before editing it just now, but yes, my link told me my window wasn't private. WTF?!? Worked earlier for me off my original link.











Mine told me it was a potential security risk.


----------



## Verne

SHEESH!!!! I fixed it and it worked, then it did the privacy thing again. I give up. 


I didn't mean to worry poor Kermit.


----------



## Verne




----------



## keto

Oops cant get pic to load


----------



## silvertonebetty

Did you hear of the guy that stole food from kfc

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> Did you hear of the guy that stole food from kfc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Nope.


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> Did you hear of the guy that stole food from kfc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


The guy who kept showing up in a limo and saying he was from head office?


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> The guy who kept showing up in a limo and saying he was from head office?


Yes . Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> Yes . Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't say I've ever wanted KFC that badly. I don't think I've had it in close to twenty years.


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> I can't say I've ever wanted KFC that badly. I don't think I've had it in close to twenty years.


I wouldn’t want to eat it after a full year lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> I wouldn’t want to eat it after a full year lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I once got a feather on a piece of chicken from KFC when I was a kid. Back then it was Kentucky Fried Chicken though.


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> I once got a feather on a piece of chicken from KFC when I was a kid. Back then it was Kentucky Fried Chicken though.


Gross. And chicken? I thought it was "korean fried cat" lol why did the change it to kfc ? 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> I once got a feather on a piece of chicken from KFC when I was a kid. Back then it was Kentucky Fried Chicken though.


Gross. And chicken? I thought it was "korean fried cat" lol why did the change it to kfc ? 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> Gross. And chicken? I thought it was "korean fried cat" lol why did the change it to kfc ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


It's both. KFC just fits on the boxes better.


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> Gross. And chicken? I thought it was "korean fried cat" lol why did the change it to kfc ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk











Nope, Korean Fried Cat is at this place in cow town.


----------



## Electraglide

There was just an ad for sperm donors on the Aussie radio station I'm listening to, triple M....approved by the Ministry of Health for Victoria State. I figured the ads we have around here were weird. Seems it's a big thing over there and they take it very seriously.


----------



## Electraglide

Are those bikes fuel injected?


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

I'll be double D damned. I don't think they serve poutine tho.


----------



## Lola

Cool tricycle.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

If you fail, never give up because the word “fail” means “first attempt in learning.”

End is not the end. In fact E.N.D means “effort never dies”. 

If you get “no” as an answer, remember it means, next opportunity.


----------



## TB2019

And No Parts spelled backwards is Strap on.


----------



## Electraglide

So's this. 1989 Peugeot.


----------



## allthumbs56

Lola said:


>


All that yummy lead paint and lots of sharp edges. How did kids manage to survive?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

How come we never see the headline, “Psychic wins lottery”?


----------



## zontar

Albert King's Flying Vs (named Lucy)


----------



## Lola

Your dream house is not complete without this 20 foot indoor slide.


----------



## Lola

Gorgeous backyard/play ground.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Your dream house is not complete without this 20 foot indoor slide.


I dunno. A person with some hefty weight could shoot through the window. lol


----------



## Verne

Replace the glass at the bottom with a vertical trampoline so you have a send/return system.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Something like this would work.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


This goes back to the 50's, complete with Butch wax; or a high school football coach.


----------



## zontar

That would never work with my hair...


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> That would never work with my hair...


My two brothers and I all had our hair cut like that in the 50's.....army barber. No choice.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> My two brother and I all had our hair cut like that in the 50's.....army barber. No choice.


My hair would not stay like that if you tried.

Ask bzrkrage

He's seen me.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> My hair would not stay like that if you tried.
> 
> Ask bzrkrage
> 
> He's seen me.


Two words.....Butch Wax (if you can get it now a days). Once it's in your hair you could clean rust off of iron. If you cross country ski sort of like a Blue or Green Klister.


----------



## zontar

Stuff like that does not work in my hair--trust me, it's been tried.


----------



## Electraglide

If it doesn't work then you're one of a very few. Maybe you just have to build it up








But then who wants hair that short or to look like a football coach.


----------



## zontar

Only my hairdresser knows for sure...


----------



## Electraglide

Mid May last year I got my hair cut and was clean shaven for the first time in more than 30 years. That's the last time I'll shave or get a hair cut.


----------



## zontar

I can't remember the last time I shaved.
(Yeah it's been a long time)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

The 80’s hairstyles. I still love big hair. Yup, I am stuck in a proverbial time warp. I don’t care, it’s so much fun.


----------



## Lola

Different. That’s for sure.


----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> The 80’s hairstyles. I still love big hair. Yup, I am stuck in a proverbial time warp. I don’t care, it’s so much fun.


Is that you?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


> I once got a feather on a piece of chicken from KFC when I was a kid. Back then it was Kentucky Fried Chicken though.


I used to think they name change was to remove the 'Fried' reference. 

With current politics, I'm now leaning towards 'Kentucky' being the far more offensive term now.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


>


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Two words.....Butch Wax (if you can get it now a days). Once it's in your hair you could clean rust off of iron. If you cross country ski sort of like a Blue or Green Klister.


Lucky Tiger makes it.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Lucky Tiger makes it.


The Butch Wax or the Klister. Don't want or need either. Might look for some of this tho.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> The Butch Wax or the Klister. Don't want or need either. Might look for some of this tho.


real men use axle grease


----------



## Electraglide

Axle grease irritates certain sensitive parts of the female body tho not as bad as hot pepper juice.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Axle grease irritates certain sensitive parts of the female body tho not as bad as hot peppers.


real women can handle it, love it in fact


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> real women can handle it, love it in fact


Your woman maybe but none of the ones I know. Plus with grease on your mustache you don't get any after taste and smell.


----------



## Guest

Miraculous Mutha can handle it


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Miraculous Mutha can handle it


Nope, she just uses Raid and Spider loves the taste. Plus, he's one viscous SOB..


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Is that you?


No, it’s not me.


----------



## Electraglide

I found my photobucket page.
Gotta love a Flathead


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

I'm in there, some where. I used to live across the lake and to the right at almost the end of the point.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Bryers to Vargas.


----------



## vadsy

we did it, babe! 5 years


----------



## Mooh




----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> we did it, babe! 5 years


Classy move taking off your red cap for the shoot. Where is that? Is that feta?
Can you name the next one SouthbySouth for me?


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> Classy move taking off your red cap for the shoot. Where is that? Is that feta?
> Can you name the next one SouthbySouth for me?


Kim is keeping it on her persons. 
It’s bryndza imported from southern Georgia, the country not the state. 
Done, it was already in the plans.


----------



## Lola




----------



## mhammer

Now THAT's a picture! Photographer 'overwhelmed' by eagle photo response


----------



## Guest

Disgraceful...KFC are still using plastic straws.!!


----------



## cheezyridr

zest 3 oranges
squeeze them to make 1 cup of juice
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 tblspn brown sugar
1/2 tspn salt
1 1/2 tablspn ground blk pepper
mix it all up in a bowl
put 4 chicken tits in a casserole dish
pour the mix over the chicken 
cook at 400°F for about 30 min 
serve over rice


----------



## TB2019

Lola said:


> No, it’s not me.


It’s actually me, and I’m not crazy about my picture being posted on the net.


----------



## vadsy

TB2019 said:


> It’s actually me, and I’m not crazy about my picture being posted on the net.


the old you loved it, did it all the time


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Disgraceful...KFC are still using plastic straws.!!


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Ok, if you say so. All I can think about is motorboating.


----------



## TB2019

vadsy said:


> the old you loved it, did it all the time


You lost me


----------



## Sneaky

Electraglide said:


> I'm in there, some where. I used to live across the lake and to the right at almost the end of the point.


I know that place. West Side Road? Wasn't there a amphitheatre/concert venue there or something at one time. I've only seen it from the lake but it looked like there were some old bleachers up there.


----------



## Sneaky

vadsy said:


> we did it, babe! 5 years


Gold Digger!

And by that, I mean you.


----------



## vadsy

TB2019 said:


> You lost me


it’s random, fits the thread. right?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Do you think those high strung admins will unblock my ip address. Sad thing is it’s a public wifi so the really pissed the landlords off







#theacousticforum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Sneaky said:


> I know that place. West Side Road? Wasn't there a amphitheatre/concert venue there or something at one time. I've only seen it from the lake but it looked like there were some old bleachers up there.


Nope, that's Kal Lake Look out on the old highway from Kelowna. Looking across Kal Lake and over the Coldstream Valley. Kal beach Vernon are too your left and we lived on the point to your right. We were the last house on the road and ran more than 100 horses of various breeds and sizes. It was a long walk from the last school bus stop to home.
The place you're thinking about might be at Fintry which is on Okanagan lake. Been there from before WWI. There are/were a couple of other places like that on OK lake that fit the description......including Harley Heaven. Always bikes and old cars there and usually an on going party.


----------



## Sneaky

Electraglide said:


> Nope, that's Kal Lake Look out on the old highway from Kelowna. Looking across Kal Lake and over the Coldstream Valley. Kal beach Vernon are too your left and we lived on the point to your right. We were the last house on the road and ran more than 100 horses of various breeds and sizes. It was a long walk from the last school bus stop to home.
> The place you're thinking about might be at Fintry which is on Okanagan lake. Been there from before WWI. There are/were a couple of other places like that on OK lake that fit the description......including Harley Heaven. Always bikes and old cars there and usually an on going party.


Yeah you're right, Fintry. And I know Kalamalka lake too. We stop at Alexanders pub fairly regularly in the summers.


----------



## Electraglide

Sneaky said:


> Yeah you're right, Fintry. And I know Kalamalka lake too. We stop at Alexanders pub fairly regularly in the summers.


Where the Kal Lake store is used to be cabins. We lived there for a couple of months before moving to the BX in '55. There was another motel where the pub is in the '60s. There used to be a neighborhood bar on Kal Lake road where I used to stop quite a bit. Hell, I used to stop quite a bit at all the pubs in Vernon.
Used to jump the train across Kal Lake rd. from Alexanders when we lived on the point. Depending which train you jumped you could end up in Kelowna or Salmon Arm.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Probably my nephew and his friends. Him, his wife and daughter and my younger brother are off to France for a month and then two months in Brazil where he lived this lifestyle for a couple of years. Here I am stuck in cow town.


----------



## JazzyT

laristotle said:


> Disgraceful...KFC are still using plastic straws.!!


Jugs! They should serve drinks in jugs.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

JazzyT said:


> Jugs! They should serve drinks in jugs.


On jugs Jazzy....on.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

butterknucket said:


>


Those people weren’t having no fun and the donkeys don’t look all that thrilled about it either.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


No cars or trucks, just donkey and horse carts and one bicycle. In one scene it looks like the old lady just sold the donkey and cart and everything in the cart.....including the kid.


----------



## Lola




----------



## keto

laristotle said:


>


Had the whole family going on this one, well found.


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

Ha









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> On jugs Jazzy....on.


Plastic ones?


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


>


i wear a hammer holder on my right side. i often forget to take it off befre i leave work. it snags the seatbelt lock every single time. and yet i still do it


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Plastic ones?


As long as they are about 98.6'F, bouncy and attached to females of our species, why not. A jug shot is a jug shot. As far as drinks in those jugs goes, I think that would increase the price of the drinks a lot.


----------



## Guest

Wife of Man Who Started Midlife Crisis Band Wishes He’d Just Had an Affair

_“I get it. I do. A guy passes 40, and he wants to feel young again,” said Mrs. Martin, 
moving a box of her husband’s demo tapes into the garage. “But why did he have to 
start this awful band and interrupt my life? Now I have to spend every Friday at the 
Lakeside Tavern, listening to him struggle his way through Goo Goo Dolls covers. 
If he was having an affair, at least I’d get some nights to myself.”_


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> Wife of Man Who Started Midlife Crisis Band Wishes He’d Just Had an Affair
> 
> _“I get it. I do. A guy passes 40, and he wants to feel young again,” said Mrs. Martin,
> moving a box of her husband’s demo tapes into the garage. “But why did he have to
> start this awful band and interrupt my life? Now I have to spend every Friday at the
> Lakeside Tavern, listening to him struggle his way through Goo Goo Dolls covers.
> If he was having an affair, at least I’d get some nights to myself.”_


Goo Goo Dolls covers...,. Hah


----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guitar101

I don't need strings and not sure how the US$ plays into it but worth a look.












1. Add 2 Sets (or more) of D'Addario EXP Strings to your cart - OK to mix & match
2. Click "Checkout" to advance to the shopping cart page
3. The shopping cart will automatically apply a 50% discount 

Buy 1, Get 1 Free; Buy 10, Get 10 Free; etc. There's no limit! 

_* May not be combined with other coupons
* Free set(s) is of equal or lesser value
* Promotion is not valid on D'Addario EXP Multi-Packs_


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Verne




----------



## High/Deaf

LOL

Like GOT's dragons, they have decreased drastically in size over the millenia. Unlike the GOT dragons, they've made up for it in shear quantity.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Verne said:


>





Verne said:


>


I wouldn't say that's the actual size of a Canadian mosquito, but they do form swarms large enough to make a composite mosquito that large.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Hahaha im at the pub and these four drunk girls come out because their sober driver showed up. And the left one behind lmao . 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> Hahaha im at the pub and these four drunk girls come out because their sober driver showed up. And the left one behind lmao .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


are you sober enough to drive? Offer her a ride


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> are you sober enough to drive? Offer her a ride


I can’t. I don’t drive  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne

Piggyback her. Chivalry is not dead.


----------



## Wardo

Verne said:


> Piggyback her. Chivalry is not dead.


...lol


----------



## vadsy

careful now. how good of a jouster are you, @silvertonebetty ?


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> careful now. how good of a jouster are you, @silvertonebetty ?


Haha  I’d probably die lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> Piggyback her. Chivalry is not dead.


Lol that’s be hard todo lol. Both hands full and a sore leg. Trying to carry a drunk girl out of town . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> Trying to carry a drunk girl out of town .


that won’t raise any suspicion


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol that’s be hard todo lol. Both hands full and a sore leg. Trying to carry a drunk girl out of town .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be the nice guy and call a cab to take the both of you to your homes. Help your sore leg heal. There's also this if you're short on cash.


----------



## zontar

Dumb questions
Funny answers


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> There's also this if you're short on cash.


I highly doubt that's gonna be inexpensive. Could cost you a lot more than just a bunch of money as well.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


>


----------



## Electraglide

Shopping carts are found all over the place and are free to the user, especially at night. Stores used to pay if you returned them so there might be some money paid.


----------



## jb welder

Verne said:


> Piggyback her. Chivalry is not dead.


So now we find out about the etymology.  
Next stop, brokeback.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## silvertonebetty

Lmao a cab what’s that .think I live in the city or something. We don’t have taxis here lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> Shopping carts are found all over the place and are free to the user, especially at night. Stores used to pay if you returned them so there might be some money paid.


 nope I take all the carts in lol . My boss would shoot me if I did that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> nope I take all the carts in lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My boss would shoot me if I did that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So the girl could take them in when you're done and you could split the money. Mind you there is this....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


>


The old fellow needs to work on his left hand punches. Not enough damage to the right side of the kids face.


----------



## silvertonebetty

What do you guys think of my idea? Im thinking of starting a new youtube Channel just for guitar reviews . There will be two videos for each guitars. One will be an information video and the other a demo.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Better be good.
There's a lot of competition out there.


----------



## Electraglide

I don't think English is the writers first language. Me I'll fry the onions up and have them with a blood rare steak and baked potatoes swimming in butter and all the trimmings.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Better be good.
> There's a lot of competition out there.


o it be mostly be for fun. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> So the girl could take them in when you're done and you could split the money. Mind you there is this....


I try to never miss a chance to put in a plug for _Carts of Darkness_. 
The whole film is up on youtube, this is a trailer:


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> I don't think English is the writers first language. Me I'll fry the onions up and have them with a blood rare steak and baked potatoes swimming in butter and all the trimmings.



when i am sick, i put a sliced onion in a bowl on my nite stand, when i have them. it works


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## mhammer

Today's Zits comic. I thought it might capture the sentiments of some here.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Verne




----------



## oldjoat

hello ? CAA ? yeah , I've locked my keys in the car ... can you come out and unlock it?
Oh yeah , could you hurry? ... it' s starting to rain and I left the top down.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## oldjoat

fool ... that's a blow up doll for gettin in the multi person checkout lane.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## oldjoat

had to cover up the sound of farting on stage.


----------



## vadsy

Verne said:


>


he’s just impressed by the topless hoes in the front row


----------



## oldjoat

wait ... regular mike with broken cord, someone told him it's a cordless mike , but he'd have to sing louder to be heard.


----------



## oldjoat

mike eating contest ?


----------



## Electraglide

Who's Drake? I thought that was the guy who married the Kaedassean.


----------



## zontar




----------



## silvertonebetty

zontar said:


>


Third day is an awesome band 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Steadfastly

*The V-Shaped Pose of the Cabbage White Butterfly*




A butterfly relies on the sun’s warmth to heat up its flight muscles before it can flutter off. But on cloudy days the cabbage white butterfly takes flight before other butterflies. What gives it the advantage?

Consider: Before getting airborne, many varieties of butterflies bask in the sun with their wings closed or spread out horizontally. However, the cabbage white butterfly poses in a V-shape. Research has shown that in order to achieve optimal heating, the butterfly needs to hold each wing at an angle of approximately 17 degrees from closed. This posture concentrates solar energy directly onto its flight muscles in the thorax, warming them up for takeoff.



Researchers from the University of Exeter, England, investigated whether they could make solar panels more effective by replicating the butterfly’s V-shaped pose. On doing so, they found that the amount of power produced increased by almost 50 percent.

The researchers also noticed that the surface of the butterfly’s wing is highly reflective. By imitating the V-shaped pose and the reflective wing structure, the researchers produced lighter and more efficient solar panels. These results led Professor Richard ffrench-Constant, a member of the research team, to call the cabbage white butterfly “an expert at harvesting solar energy.”


----------



## Lola




----------



## TB2019

Electraglide said:


> Who's Drake? I thought that was the guy who married the Kaedassean.


6 of one, 1/2 dozen of the other.


----------



## oldjoat

so when do the solar panels take flight ?

Fresnel lenses anyone ?


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=676357446133897


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

I was at my friend’s grand mother’s the other week with the Taylor to show his mothers boyfriend it (he plays too ) and his grand mother’s sister said “ play me a song “ . So sang joe cocker’s song “you are so beautiful “ lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


>


Or is that just skin with laces?


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> I was at my friend’s grand mother’s the other week with the Taylor to show his mothers boyfriend it (he plays too ) and his grand mother’s sister said “ play me a song “ . So sang joe cocker’s song “you are so beautiful “ lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do I hear Dueling Banjos? Friend's grandmother's mother's boyfriend's grandmother's sister? Gets a little confusin there. How's the guitar?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> Do I hear Dueling Banjos? Friend's grandmother's mother's boyfriend's grandmother's sister? Gets a little confusin there. How's the guitar?


The guitar is great. Grandmother's house. His mother's boyfriend, and we always tease is grandmother's sister. Lol she is such a oot

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitar101

??????? ?????? <--- code


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

Took me a bit to realize that I used own a bike like that.


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> Took me a bit to realize that I used own a bike like that.


Me too ........................ and that shifter brought very little pleasure on a fast stop or a wipeout


----------



## Electraglide

I


laristotle said:


> Took me a bit to realize that I used own a bike like that.


 I was married to a girl like that and it's good to see that she is complying with todays rules and riding with her headlights on.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> "What do you want for the picnic Ranger Bob?".
Click to expand...


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> I
> 
> I was married to a girl like that and it's good to see that she is complying with todays rules and riding with her headlights on.


I thought that was a dude with fake knockers and the tips were attached with a hot glue gun


----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


> I thought that was a dude with fake knockers and the tips were attached with a hot glue gun


Each to their own fantasy, I guess


----------



## vadsy

allthumbs56 said:


> Each to their own fantasy, I guess


who am I to stand in the way of true love?


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> I thought that was a dude with fake knockers and the tips were attached with a hot glue gun


As long as the top of the head is flat.


----------



## Lola

I really liked this show. More then just a kid’s show.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I really liked this show. More then just a kid’s show.


Not many realize that Cowboy Curtis was played by Laurence Fishburne.


----------



## TB2019

laristotle said:


> Not many realize that Cowboy Curtis was played by Laurence Fishburne.
> 
> View attachment 258264


Except, the image on the right seems to be Samuel Jackson?


----------



## vadsy

TB2019 said:


> Except, the image on the right seems to be Samuel Jackson?


----------



## TB2019

vadsy said:


>


I see.


----------



## Guest

TB2019 said:


> Except, the image on the right seems to be Samuel Jackson?


Doh!
The coffee didn't kick in yet. lol


----------



## TB2019

laristotle said:


> Doh!
> The coffee didn't kick in yet. lol


Sorry man, no disrespect intended. If it was a joke, I just wasn't bright enough to pick up on it.


----------



## Guest

TB2019 said:


> If it was a joke, I just wasn't bright enough to pick up on it.


I could thank vadsy for saving my ass on that, but no, I was on google pics and Sam's pic looked so cool to use.
It didn't click in that I used the wrong pic. lol


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> I could thank vadsy for saving my ass on that, but no, I was on google pics and Sam's pic looked so cool to use.
> It didn't click in that I used the wrong pic. lol


I just thought you were pushing the gag, apparently those two get mixed. He even had a t-shirt made


----------



## Lincoln

laristotle said:


>


Many dogs ago, I had a huge black lab/Newfoundland cross who really did not like storms. A sudden storm caught us about 1/2 hour away from home one day (dogs were in a kennel) so we high-tailed it back. By the time we got home, the dog "Buddy" had ripped through a 5ft chain link fence with her teeth and gotten out. From there she made firewood out of a wooden screen door on the house trying to get in, and finally took refuge in a neighbor's garage. Neighbor came over when he saw me out looking for her and said, "my wife says there's a bear in the garage, but I'm pretty sure it's your dog".


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Doh!
> The coffee didn't kick in yet. lol


That's ok, I had to google both these guys to see who they are. I don't recall seeing either of them in anything I've seen either in movies or tv. Probably have but nothing I remember.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Probably have but nothing I remember.


If you were semi-sober while watching movies, I'm sure that you'd remember. lol


----------



## TB2019

laristotle said:


> If you were semi-sober while watching movies, I'm sure that you'd remember. lol
> View attachment 258306


Sam Jackson has been in every flick released since the Ten Commandments.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> If you were semi-sober while watching movies, I'm sure that you'd remember. lol
> View attachment 258306


Since 1990 I might have gone to maybe 5 non drive in movies. The last one was an Alice returns to wonderland with Johnny Depp in it. I took the granddaughters and two of their friends to it. I don’t watch that much t.v. either. And with most movies and t.v. shows out there it’s better to watch them drunk anyway.


----------



## Electraglide

TB2019 said:


> Sam Jackson has been in every flick released since the Ten Commandments.


I don’t recall him in Debbie Does Dallas.


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

O just hanging out with the girls lol. Tele,Taylor and harmony lmao









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> O just hanging out with the girls lol. Tele,Taylor and harmony lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I am now planning a road trip to PEI to "borrow" a Tele and a Harmony.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> I am now planning a road trip to PEI to "borrow" a Tele and a Harmony.


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> O just hanging out with the girls lol. Tele,Taylor and harmony lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Those are beautiful guitars.


----------



## Electraglide

What the.....







and it's only 6%.


----------



## Electraglide

I finally put adblocker on my laptop. Now when I hit a newspaper or other legit sites I get something blocking my adblocker and it won't let me read the news until I turn off or remove adblocker.








Do I now have to add an anti-adblocker blocker.
I just got one for the Independent out of England while looking for results of the IOMTT. They want me to whitelist their site so I can see their ads.
Seems youtube has no problem with adblocker.


----------



## TB2019

Electraglide said:


> I don’t recall him in Debbie Does Dallas.


He played Debbie.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

TB2019 said:


> He played Debbie.


Well if he plays Debbie then the other guy plays Mr. Greenfield? Damn, that's good acting and make up. Fishburne really goes deep into his part and Jackson must have really practiced to get everything down, pat. I wonder who played Annie? OJ?


----------



## Electraglide

TBL was born today.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

Nothing like a little snack during laundry. You crazy kids !!!!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Nothing like a little snack during laundry. You crazy kids !!!!


Oh, you're talking about the tide pods.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

There's a few reissued silent movies with modern sound tracks that are good.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Oh, you're talking about the tide pods.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


way back in the day my house was the party spot. i was never into coke, but some of my buddies were. there were these strippers that used to come by sometimes. i can't tell you how many guys laid out lines just like those above, thinking they would get laid. them girls would suck that shit right up their nose, smile pretty, and leave. every single time, i would warn the guy first, and every one of them thought HE was different than the dozens before him. those girls never once gave any play to anyone. i used to laugh every time i saw it happening.


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 258498


Then the hot dog was invented.


----------



## oldjoat

no sir ! that's Roger Bacon.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> way back in the day my house was the party spot. i was never into coke, but some of my buddies were. there were these strippers that used to come by sometimes. i can't tell you how many guys laid out lines just like those above, thinking they would get laid. them girls would suck that shit right up their nose, smile pretty, and leave. every single time, i would warn the guy first, and every one of them thought HE was different than the dozens before him. those girls never once gave any play to anyone. i used to laugh every time i saw it happening.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 258498


Decades back, when we lived in Laval, a German Shepherd in the neighbourhood "fell in love with" a chihuahua next door. I was on the back balcony, taking some trash out, and I look down in the yard to see this big old German Shepherd clutching this little chihuahua with its front legs, pumping madly, and the chihuahua is sitting there, pinned, while this pink torpedo keeps zipping back and forth over its head. I don't know what the German Shepherd got out of it, but the chihuahua got a nice breeze.


----------



## Guest




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Mooh




----------



## reckless toboggan

laristotle said:


> Took me a bit to realize that I used own a bike like that.


What bike?


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 258604


Took a minute to realize those are pants and not chaps. Another couple to see she's on roller skates. Thinking back to my younger years I believe the original pinball game was called 8 Ball. Probably mid 70's.


----------



## mhammer

A bar in a strip mall near us has changed hands a few times. Every iteration of the premises has attempted to have live entertainment, but the small space has always made it difficult to pack in enough bodies to make money off live music. So when the dry cleaners next door cleared out and the bar owners purchased that space, I thought that perhaps they'd enlarge the space for more tables, and finally make live music a financially feasible thing for them. What they did instead was set up the additional space as a pinball arcade, with a dozen or so machines and advertise it as such. I guess it's a bigger money-maker than live music. Chacun a son gout.


----------



## oldjoat

phatuie! that tasted bad.

pinball sorts out those that have an addiction side to them ( usually gambling ) 

I can recount the number of friends that liked pinball ... most today are broke or been thru rehab. ( several times ) 
one went thru her family fortune ( $$$ ) in less than a year , another had the habit of tossing the car / house / business keys on the table to cover a hand.
more than once he had to tell the wife they had to move / get a new car / borrow money to start a new business.

others just played a game then walked away , on to something else. Bikes / fast cars / guitars & amps ...


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> others just played a game then walked away , on to something else. Bikes / fast cars / guitars & amps ...


Bikes and sex, 9 Ball and 8 Ball, more bikes and sex, Casinos, 5 Card Stud, (use the wife/girlfriend as a distraction), more Bikes and Sex. The occasional turn at pinball while you're waiting your turn at shooting 9Ball or 8 Ball or 3 Ball then going for a ride with the girlfriend after sinking the 9 ball on the break.


----------



## cheezyridr

hey, at least it's not pachinko


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> way back in the day my house was the party spot. i was never into coke, but some of my buddies were.  there were these strippers that used to come by sometimes. i can't tell you how many guys laid out lines just like those above, thinking they would get laid. them girls would suck that shit right up their nose, smile pretty, and leave. every single time, i would warn the guy first, and every one of them thought HE was different than the dozens before him. those girls never once gave any play to anyone. i used to laugh every time i saw it happening.


Sounds like stripper behaviour.


----------



## High/Deaf

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 258580



Gettin' his Brian May on. 

Fatal error was "you have to start with good sounding amps to make a huge rack of them sound great. Or even good."


----------



## butterknucket

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 258580


You know you want to rip into the Freebird solo through those.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> Sounds like stripper behaviour.


it's kinda funny, in a way. to this day, i have no idea who it as that initially brought them there. they just kinda...appeared one night, and then they ended up coming by fairly regular. they just kinda hung out, as much with each other as the other people in my house at a given time. every time a new guy met them, he ALWAYS thought he was going to be different, no matter how many others told him how it was going to play out. maybe i would have too, i don't know for sure. at the time, my g/f was giving me way more sex than i actually wanted. the idea of pursuing some other woman just sounded like more work to me. besides, i didn't do coke. now that i remember it, they almost never called me by my name. they usually confused me with this other guy who looks similar to me. i wonder if that's how they ended up at my house? they thought i was that guy, and just kept coming back to do all my buddies' coke?


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> it's kinda funny, in a way. to this day, i have no idea who it as that initially brought them there. they just kinda...appeared one night, and then they ended up coming by fairly regular. they just kinda hung out, as much with each other as the other people in my house at a given time. every time a new guy met them, he ALWAYS thought he was going to be different, no matter how many others told him how it was going to play out. maybe i would have too, i don't know for sure. at the time, my g/f was giving me way more sex than i actually wanted. the idea of pursuing some other woman just sounded like more work to me. besides, i didn't do coke. now that i remember it, they almost never called me by my name. they usually confused me with this other guy who looks similar to me. i wonder if that's how they ended up at my house? they thought i was that guy, and just kept coming back to do all my buddies' coke?


Those girls are usually always in survival mode. They were most likely friendly with one of your friends, he thought she was being sincere and invited her over. She told her friends and well, opportunity knocks.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> it's kinda funny, in a way. to this day, i have no idea who it as that initially brought them there. they just kinda...appeared one night, and then they ended up coming by fairly regular. they just kinda hung out, as much with each other as the other people in my house at a given time. every time a new guy met them, he ALWAYS thought he was going to be different, no matter how many others told him how it was going to play out. maybe i would have too, i don't know for sure. at the time, my g/f was giving me way more sex than i actually wanted. the idea of pursuing some other woman just sounded like more work to me. besides, i didn't do coke. now that i remember it, they almost never called me by my name. they usually confused me with this other guy who looks similar to me. i wonder if that's how they ended up at my house? they thought i was that guy, and just kept coming back to do all my buddies' coke?


Sounds like a lot of the peelers I knew back in the day. One on one they were fine but take a bunch to a party and watch out. On occasion I used to drive them from one gig to another and supply motorcycles for photo shoots.....that was a cash deal, they couldn't write off a romp. Some of us were sitting in the bar one day and one of the guys came in and kicked us all out. Guess what line of work his 20 year old daughter was in and where she was dancing. We left because the show wouldn't go on until we did and most of us had known her for years. The next day was a different story because she laid down the law to dad with her mom backing her up.
I'm wondering cheezy, can you ever get more sex than you wanted? And I never found sex to be work....except when the second wife wanted to get pregnant. Calendars and thermometers all over the place, charts pinned to the head of the bed and pregnancy tests galore.


----------



## oldjoat

worker to boss " I need tomorrow off , the wife is having a kid"
boss "OK"
2 days later ... Boss " well, what did she have ?
worker " how should I know , it takes 9 months"


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> worker to boss " I need tomorrow off , the wife is having a kid"
> boss "OK"
> 2 days later ... Boss " well, what did she have ?
> worker " how should I know , it takes 9 months"


Yup.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## silvertonebetty

This is what four thousand plYing cards look like
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

silvertonebetty said:


> This is what four thousand plYing cards look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I’ve got maybe 10x that in sports cards, a little more baseball than hockey actually. Haven’t looked at them in years. I’m about due to take my lumps and just get what I can, a grand maybe, and they might not even want the commons. Eh, donate em to a kids charity that does 7-10 year olds, maybe light a spark for some kid.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


>






And playing guitar and singing backup is? It's from '64 so you might not remember it. Later it was Bobby Taylor and the Vancouvers.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> I'm wondering cheezy, can you ever get more sex than you wanted? .


this girl was sexy on a level most women never achieve. ALL of her clothes came from fredericks of hollywood or victoria's secret, or mellow mail. she didn't own levi's or anything off the rack. i'm not exaggerating when i tell you that the bulk of my free time, while i was with her was spent having sex. everywhere. literally. she didn't want to go out very often. it was hour upon hour of sex, every-single-day. the ONLY time quickies were allowed is when we were on the way home from a nite out dancing. dance for an hour or so, go out to the car and bang. go back in, dance for an hour or so, go out and bang again. go back in, have a drink, say goodbye to friends, go out to the car, bang again. drive about halfway home (the club was 30 min away) bang again. get home, bang until i just couldn't stay awake anymore. those were the easy nites. if we stayed home, it was hour after hour of sex. i had more sex in 3 yrs, with just one woman, than alot of guys have in a lifetime with several women. she would come to my work and we would have sex during lunch at least 3 times a week. we once drove to atlantic city. she blew me in the car with friends in the back seat, twice on the way up. on the way back one of them drove so we could have the back seat. there were parties at my house while i spent the entire nite screwing. being 25 it was fun at first, but after a while, exhausting.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> this girl was sexy on a level most women never achieve. ALL of her clothes came from fredericks of hollywood or victoria's secret, or mellow mail. she didn't own levi's or anything off the rack. i'm not exaggerating when i tell you that the bulk of my free time, while i was with her was spent having sex. everywhere. literally. she didn't want to go out very often. it was hour upon hour of sex, every-single-day. the ONLY time quickies were allowed is when we were on the way home from a nite out dancing. dance for an hour or so, go out to the car and bang. go back in, dance for an hour or so, go out and bang again. go back in, have a drink, say goodbye to friends, go out to the car, bang again. drive about halfway home (the club was 30 min away) bang again. get home, bang until i just couldn't stay awake anymore. those were the easy nites. if we stayed home, it was hour after hour of sex. i had more sex in 3 yrs, with just one woman, than alot of guys have in a lifetime with several women. she would come to my work and we would have sex during lunch at least 3 times a week. we once drove to atlantic city. she blew me in the car with friends in the back seat, twice on the way up. on the way back one of them drove so we could have the back seat. there were parties at my house while i spent the entire nite screwing. being 25 it was fun at first, but after a while, exhausting.


High maintenance. Did she ever ride on the back of your bike? Had a girlfriend like that including the anytime anyplace sex. Reality set in when I showed her the saddle bag she had to share and told her that anything electric was out. What she wore and a change of frillys were all the cloths she needed to take. She was game but she didn't last the 4 day run. The chase truck took her home after the second day. As far as being blown while driving......hit a telephone pole with the truck because of that. Almost did the same thing with a bike because of wife #2s adventurous hand.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Rant on: 

My boss is one crayon short of a full pack!! 
She’s just a bumbling, blithering idiot. I am so sick of her stupidity. 

One and a 1/2 yrs until Freedom 55 kicks in. 

It can’t come soon enough. 

Rant ended. 

Glad I got this off of my chest.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> this girl was sexy on a level most women never achieve. ALL of her clothes came from fredericks of hollywood or victoria's secret, or mellow mail. she didn't own levi's or anything off the rack. i'm not exaggerating when i tell you that the bulk of my free time, while i was with her was spent having sex. everywhere. literally. she didn't want to go out very often. it was hour upon hour of sex, every-single-day. the ONLY time quickies were allowed is when we were on the way home from a nite out dancing. dance for an hour or so, go out to the car and bang. go back in, dance for an hour or so, go out and bang again. go back in, have a drink, say goodbye to friends, go out to the car, bang again. drive about halfway home (the club was 30 min away) bang again. get home, bang until i just couldn't stay awake anymore. those were the easy nites. if we stayed home, it was hour after hour of sex. i had more sex in 3 yrs, with just one woman, than alot of guys have in a lifetime with several women. she would come to my work and we would have sex during lunch at least 3 times a week. we once drove to atlantic city. she blew me in the car with friends in the back seat, twice on the way up. on the way back one of them drove so we could have the back seat. there were parties at my house while i spent the entire nite screwing. being 25 it was fun at first, but after a while, exhausting.


Do you mind me asking why you split up?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> Do you mind me asking why you split up?


 she was not trustworthy. one valentine's day i asked her what she wanted, pick anything. she said she wanted to have sex outdoors, in 14 different places. valentine's day is feb 14th. well, ok, it's not about me, so i gave her what she wanted. at the end of the evening, she called her friend to come over and hang out with us. the girl showed up, i had a few glasses of wine with them, and went to bed. a few hrs later, her friend is waking me up, frantically telling me my g/f is passed out on the bathroom floor, pills scattered everywhere. i called an ambulance, and followed it to the hospital. that's where i met her dad. who is a cop that is the chief of the mayor's guards. when she came to, her father asked why she did that. her response to him was "i've never been so happy in my entire life. i wanted to go out on a high note." that's not a punch line. that's for real. it's just one story, of several similar ones.


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> she was not trustworthy. one valentine's day i asked her what she wanted, pick anything. she said she wanted to have sex outdoors, in 14 different places. valentine's day is feb 14th. well, ok, it's not about me, so i gave her what she wanted. at the end of the evening, she called her friend to come over and hang out with us. the girl showed up, i had a few glasses of wine with them, and went to bed. a few hrs later, her friend is waking me up, frantically telling me my g/f is passed out on the bathroom floor, pills scattered everywhere. i called an ambulance, and followed it to the hospital. that's where i met her dad. who is a cop that is the chief of the mayor's guards. when she came to, her father asked why she did that. her response to him was "i've never been so happy in my entire life. i wanted to go out on a high note." that's not a punch line. that's for real. it's just one story, of several similar ones.


----------



## cheezyridr

ikr


----------



## Lola

So I looked for a thread on tattoos and found nothing. I thought we had started a thread but I guess not.

Anyhow......

I am adding this gorgeous tattoo to my little collection of them. This tattoo embodies the spirit from within. Music is my life and it makes me so damned happy. The best ever antidepressant. 

I love the detail in the tattoo. I am getting it on my right ankle, just above my ankle bone.

It will just be shades of black. It looks more dramatic that way.

I have wanted this tattoo forever and now finally!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

^^^
I don't get it.


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> ^^^
> I don't get it.


The equivalent for us would be, back in the day, when at a party, where everyone's into modern pop,
Bee Gees, ABBA etc, and they let you choose what album to put on next, it would be Black Sabbath.
_Auxiliary Cord_ is what you plug into your iPad, phone etc (where your music is stored), that's hooked up to the house stereo.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> The equivalent for us would be, back in the day, when at a party, where everyone's into modern pop,
> Bee Gees, ABBA etc, and they let you choose what album to put on next, it would be Black Sabbath.
> _Auxiliary Cord_ is what you plug into your iPad, phone etc (where your music is stored), that's hooked up to the house stereo.


Got it....

I couldn't make the connection between metal and aux cable. 

I've even used an aux cable!


----------



## oldjoat

shows how long I've been out of the party scene .... 

a family down one of the streets I lived on , would party all day Saturday with the system tuned to their fav radio station ( French POP) , so the whole neighborhood could appreciate their lack of taste in music ....
others asked them to refrain / turn it down ... nope , was their right. 

so a few transistors / coils / caps and a directional antenna later ... their fav station turned into a Willie Neslon broadcast ...

blue tooth anyone?


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


 the apple dont fall far from the tree


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

I don't recall if I posted this one or not.......but it makes me laugh


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Even monks like to motorboat once in a while.


----------



## Guitar101

A&M Wood Specialty Fine Hardwoods and Veneers

Clearing out some old links and found this website. Re-posting it in case some of you haven't seen it. No nipples and pretty girls but lots of stuff for guitars.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


>


That gives off the 70's custom van vibe to me. 

Did that start life as a Trussart?


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> That gives off the 70's custom van vibe to me.
> 
> Did that start life as a Trussart?


70’s van? No

Trussart? No


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> 70’s van? No
> 
> Trussart? No


It looks like a Trussart to me.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


>


These guitars were displayed by a builder at last September's Festival Sonore in Montreal. I don't know what was used for that PRS look-alike, but the guys who made these used thin slices of banksia nuts for the fretboard. What you can't tell from the pics is that the holes/gaps in the banksia nut slices were filled with a fluorescent epoxy-like substance that is either this stuff - EcoPoxy GloPoxy - or something very similar. So, the neck glows in the dark.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

^ -- How do half these people even pass a drivers test?!?


----------



## mhammer

Verne said:


> ^ -- How do half these people even pass a drivers test?!?


Nation's dads demand investigation into where the hell this moron learned how to drive


----------



## butterknucket

Verne said:


> ^ -- How do half these people even pass a drivers test?!?


Well if you enjoyed that video, watch this.....


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


Looks like something Rube Goldberg threw together, quickly. Or a Hurdy Gurdy meets Steampunk.


----------



## Lola

Anybody watch the game?

Raptors reign supreme. So happy!

Raptors 114 Golden State 110


----------



## Lola

_In the doghouse. Ate Hubby’s assorted stash of chocolate bars yesterday. 22 to be exact and yes all in one day. All day chocolate marathon. Enjoyed every minute of it. 

Chocolate coma. 

All salad, tofu and no chocolate makes for a pretty crappy life. Lmao_


----------



## Verne

@butterknucket I am a courier (32yrs now) and I get to see idiot driving on a daily basis. It might not be so extreme as some of those in those videos, but some are damned close. There really are people driving who should be tested each year. Many are elderly, and some are new drivers, but complacent drivers are everywhere.


----------



## oldjoat

agreed , spent a lot of time on the road , saw a lot of it (and barely escaped it sometimes) .
if they only drove as though their lives depended on it (cause it does)...


----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> @butterknucket There really are people driving who should be tested each year. Many are elderly.



i can't tell you how many people i've talked to that swear up and down that their 85 yr old grampa is fucking fit to drive. bullshit. no one should have a license past 70. at 70 you aren't working anymore, and you are far more likely to have a stroke or a heart attack, not to mention flexibility, reflexes and eyesight are all highly diminished.
if by some tragedy i am still alive at 71, i'll be taking the bus, or a taxi. the rest of the world will not be at risk for my own selfishness.


----------



## JBFairthorne

It's easy to say that now but when that time comes, and your life seems like a long list of things that are taken away and things you can no longer do, you might feel differently about voluntarily giving up your license. Remember when you were 16 or 17 and you first got your license? Remember the sense of freedom and independence that came along with that? Now try to imagine giving that up. I'm not saying you should or shouldn't. I think it's a case by case thing. We all age differently.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> _In the doghouse. Ate Hubby’s assorted stash of chocolate bars yesterday. 22 to be exact and yes all in one day. All day chocolate marathon. Enjoyed every minute of it.
> 
> Chocolate coma.
> 
> All salad, tofu and no chocolate makes for a pretty crappy life. Lmao_


The Dollar store had some at 3 for $1 so I bought $10 worth figuring they would last me a while. Then I bought 4 L of chocolate milk. Got back here, put Fritz Lang's Metropolis (the remake) into my new laptop and was only going to have one, maybe two chocolate bars and a glass of chocolate milk. When the movie was over I put on Heavy Metal. When that was over I had no chocolate bars or chocolate milk. If it had been a few bags of Chips Ahoy Chunky Chocolate cookies they wouldn't have lasted that long.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i can't tell you how many people i've talked to that swear up and down that their 85 yr old grampa is fucking fit to drive. bullshit. no one should have a license past 70. at 70 you aren't working anymore, and you are far more likely to have a stroke or a heart attack, not to mention flexibility, reflexes and eyesight are all highly diminished.
> if by some tragedy i am still alive at 71, i'll be taking the bus, or a taxi. the rest of the world will not be at risk for my own selfishness.


Up yours cheezy. Just you wait until your 70.....god damned kid. Now get out of my yard before I run you over.....as soon as I remember where I parked the bike. As far as not working anymore, why not? I'll probably go back to work, on my own hrs, some time soon. Taking the bus? You should see some of the bus drivers around here....they have a few years on me. 
You'll probably live past 71. was a time when I figured I'd never make it to 25. 30 was a surprise and 40 was a hell of a party.


----------



## Electraglide

In the last week or so my laptop has been giving me problems....blue screening, shutting down, very slow etc.. Yesterday morning I vacuumed the cooling fan out and did a bunch of other things and it still would run for 8 to 10 minutes and then shut down. Leave it sit for a few minutes, it wouls start and then die again. So I go out and buy a New to me laptop running win 10 and put this one aside. I'm on the old one right now, it's been running for almost 4 hrs. Everything seems fine.....go figure. Now I have to figure out how to work with win 10......it sucks.


----------



## High/Deaf

Verne said:


> ^ -- How do half these people even pass a drivers test?!?


So many people with important phone calls to make, important texts to read. Driving into people that were easy to avoid. Everyone is so self-important now.

Or, they just forgot to mount white canes on the fenders of their cars?


----------



## bzrkrage

Verne said:


> ^ -- How do half these people even pass a drivers test?!?


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> ^ -- How do half these people even pass a drivers test?!?


*Translator charged with helping hundreds cheat on driving test*
It's been going on for years. Seems like in Surrey there was a guy who would, for a fee, do your road test for you. He past the test and you got the license.


----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> i can't tell you how many people i've talked to that swear up and down that their 85 yr old grampa is fucking fit to drive. bullshit. no one should have a license past 70. at 70 you aren't working anymore, and you are far more likely to have a stroke or a heart attack, not to mention flexibility, reflexes and eyesight are all highly diminished.
> if by some tragedy i am still alive at 71, i'll be taking the bus, or a taxi. the rest of the world will not be at risk for my own selfishness.


The thing is, he may very well be (fit to drive at that age). The only way to know is to test him. Everyone should be tested every 5 years. If you are competent, you have nothing to worry about. Cost? Should be offset by lower insurance claims in the long run. Way too many people quit learning how to drive better or hone their skills the day they get their license. 

I used to have 'driver evaluation' every 2 years because I drove a company vehicle. I looked forward to it. For the most part, my driving skills were good (attitude not so much, probably  ), but I was always open to suggesting on what I could be doing better. 

I've been a proponent for retesting everyone ever 5 years for, like, forever. It just doesn't make sense that no one in a position of authority will consider it. It's a no-brainer so even the no-brainers should get it.


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 259112


Here too.


----------



## Electraglide

Ab, Ont, Que and B.C. have ages when you need a doctors not and possibly retesting to renew your drivers license. 75 or 80 depending how old you are when your license expires. Other provinces don't have any age limit. Me I'm good until almost 80 at least.


----------



## Electraglide

No more prizes in Cracker Jack. 
"Trinket surprises were replaced a while back by paper prizes with riddles and jokes, and in 2013, Frito-Lay began rolling out codes for people to redeem on an app through Google Play. But now, that's expanding: All fans will have to download an app and scan the prize sticker to "enjoy bringing the ballpark to life on your mobile device."".


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Enjoyed every minute of it.













Electraglide said:


> Now I have to figure out how to work with win 10......it sucks.


So will I. Microsoft's ending support for 7 come January.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh

I had a neighbour who lived to her mid 90s and drove until the bitter end, could back her Buick into her narrow old garage, and otherwise show those young whippersnappers how's it's done. Sharp as a tack in every other regard too. 

Had another neighbour, 20 years younger, who couldn't park straight frontwards or backwards without a lot of shuffling, and couldn't drive highway speed. Thick as a brick in most other ways too. 

Ever watch Canada's Worst Driver? Some folks just can't drive.

We were married several years before my wife finally got her license. First person I ever saw who knew instinctively to downshift a manual transmission and how to do it. She geared down before a sharp turn/curve in order to both slow down and be in the right gear to keep her speed or accelerate a little on the curve. I was impressed and told her so, but she just looked at me as if to say "so what". She didn't grow up with a car and had only ignored my driving so I think it was all instinct. Anyway, always marry a younger person so they can drive you around when your license gets pulled.

Folks are different. It took strokes to stop my parents, willingly I might add. If I start to lose my ability to drive I hope I retain the good sense to give it up.


----------



## oldjoat

I'm just waiting for the 5 gen autonomous to get here ... no more sitting behind the wheel , watching out for the other imbeciles on their smart phones ...

but I'm scared to death they will base it on Windows... 

there was a questionnaire a few years back , asking if anyone would get on an airplane with a Windows automatic pilot system ... almost everyone said , "hell no", except for 1 person... his excuse was that it would be perfectly safe. It would never get off the ground.


----------



## SaucyJack

Helpful advice: When playing 3rd base in a softball game, it's much better to catch the ball in your glove than stop it with your face. This I know.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> So will I. Microsoft's ending support for 7 come January.
> View attachment 259122


At least something running 7 will still work as long as the laptop or computer still works. Hell, laptops running 98 still work, you just have to provide your own support. Your 7 laptop or computer will be good for quite a while. My 7 laptop is on it's last legs.....might last years or crap out the next time I turn it on. I noticed that the new laptop is an upgrade from 7 so I'm going to buy an enclosure, clone it, swap hard drives and put the one back to 7.


----------



## oldjoat

AOMEI backup utility


----------



## Electraglide

I've used HDClone for a number of years. It works and is easy to use. 


SaucyJack said:


> Helpful advice: When playing 3rd base in a softball game, it's much better to catch the ball in your glove than stop it with your face. This I know.


Gotta be careful around cleats too. Last wristwatch I owned got taken out by a line drive in beer league.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> Anyway, always marry a younger person so they can drive you around when your license gets pulled.


That's where I went wrong, my last wife was only 6 years younger than me. I should have married the 24 year old. And how much younger? 25, 30, 40 years younger? I find the women in the 45 to 55 bracket are the worst.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> At least something running 7 will still work as long as the laptop or computer still works


Some of my software doesn't work with Win 10. I'll be keeping one of my comp's on 7.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


>


That was awesome! Great song to start my day with. I just got called into work for some overtime. Another day, another $ but did they have to call me so early on a Saturday.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Some of my software doesn't work with Win 10. I'll be keeping one of my comp's on 7.


Maybe it's just the laptop I bought but I had to download an app so I can watch DVD's.


----------



## Guest




----------



## reckless toboggan

Lola said:


>


Resistance is futile.


----------



## butterknucket

I'm still running 7, but I'll probably need to get a new computer soon anyway.


----------



## oldjoat

7 , 8 and 10 
turn off the "snoop" in 10 and on the next monthly upgrade they're turned back on again.... 

multiple "live" versions of Linux , no problems at all.


----------



## Guest

oldjoat said:


> turn off the "snoop" in 10 and on the next monthly upgrade they're turned back on again.


free tool that can remove and disable the 'Get Windows 10' notification


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

Just bought a new couch. And in my favorite color.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldjoat




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

oldjoat said:


> 7 , 8 and 10
> turn off the "snoop" in 10 and on the next monthly upgrade they're turned back on again....


That's to be expected.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne

I took this picture in 2007. I am thinking the battery on the outdoor sensor needed replacement, or people were going to die if they went outdoors. HAHAHA


----------



## Verne

Back when I used to commute every day by bike.......(2007-ish)


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> I took this picture in 2007. I am thinking the battery on the outdoor sensor needed replacement, or people were going to die if they went outdoors. HAHAHA


Or the sensor is sitting directly in the sun. Mine used to do that for part of the day.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> turn off the "snoop" in 10 and on the next monthly upgrade they're turned back on again....
> .


This works quite nicely.....








A 10 for a 10.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

It's this easy.


----------



## zontar

They'd never see me, especially at night.


----------



## Verne

When you belong to a FB sales group specifically entitled "London Ontario Musician's gear exchange" and people CONTINUOUSLY post furniture, A/C units, pants (yes....pants) and various NONmusical items for sale. ARGH !!! READ YOU DUMBASS M**********R !!! If you can string together an ad using the English language, then reading the title of the group shouldn't be much of a challenge. As much as I'd like to believe this can happen, I am always being shown that I apparently take being sensible enough to post in the right group for granted.


----------



## Wardo

Verne said:


> I am always being shown that I apparently take being sensible enough to post in the right group for granted.


You have unrealistically high expectations about people ... lol


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## mhammer

Presenting...THE AMPLIFIER CAPO! Go directly to 5:32


----------



## vadsy

Is it littering if you spit sunflower seed shells out a vehicle window while driving?


----------



## oldjoat

no , they're completely biodegradable ....
enhance the soil and help mother nature , you should get a gold star for participation.


----------



## Guest




----------



## vadsy

oldjoat said:


> no , they're completely biodegradable ....
> enhance the soil and help mother nature , you should get a gold star for participation.


it wasn’t me doing it but I ran the fella off the road when I saw it this morning


----------



## Doug Gifford

Pakistani politician suffers cat filter gaffe


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> no , they're completely biodegradable ....
> enhance the soil and help mother nature , you should get a gold star for participation.


non filter smokes like Exports are biodegradable, enhance the soil and help mother natureand the disappear faster than sunflower shells same with roaches and that is littering. Do people still keep roaches until you have enough to roll up and smoke?


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> it wasn’t me doing it but I ran the fella off the road when I saw it this morning


His body should be biodegradable but the car isn't. I don't think you have to worry about littering tho.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


That's a non-gov't one.....no spikes on the probe.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> That's a non-gov't one.....no spikes on the probe.


That's the juniour model.


----------



## butterknucket

Rejection....


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> … Do people still keep roaches until you have enough to roll up and smoke?


Ah, those were the days.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Ah, those were the days.


Had a jar of them and a few that were second and third generation.


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> Is it littering if you spit sunflower seed shells out a vehicle window while driving?


if there's a biker behind you, i do not recommend it



butterknucket said:


> Rejection....


i'd bet $10 they ain't in mexico


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> if there's a biker behind you, i do not recommend it


agreed


----------



## Electraglide

The 12 Best Classic Motorcycles
If you include Dad's cousins there's only two of these bikes the family hasn't owned.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> The 12 Best Classic Motorcycles
> If you include Dad's cousins there's only two of these bikes the family hasn't owned.


was genuinely intrigued. sorry, I couldn't look through all of them. I hate these slideshow clickbait ad saturated articles. 

I did scroll through the comments and this was the top one.., _This article was purely contrived crap. _guess some people don't agree


----------



## Electraglide

Didn't know there were comments and couldn't care less actually. As far as ads go, there aren't any unless it's your computer or phone that's putting them there or maybe the adblocker I had to put on actually works.


----------



## Electraglide

And you thought he only did Fritz The Cat.


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> was genuinely intrigued. sorry, I couldn't look through all of them. I hate these slideshow clickbait ad saturated articles.
> 
> I did scroll through the comments and this was the top one.., _This article was purely contrived crap. _guess some people don't agree


It's a very euro-centric list, my guess is it was not very popular with fans of US made bikes.
Too bad you get the ads, without them, it's a good list and they are _mostly_ legit 'classics'.
I think you'd get a kick out of their '20 American cars no one should ever buy' list. "20 of the absolute worst American cars, stinkers so bad no one should buy them at any price". 
You need to block the adds though, like you say it's very click-baitey. I can't stand slide-shows either.
20 American Cars No One Should Ever Buy…Because They’re Bad


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> It's a very euro-centric list, my guess is it was not very popular with fans of US made bikes.
> Too bad you get the ads, without them, it's a good list and they are _mostly_ legit 'classics'.
> I think you'd get a kick out of their '20 American cars no one should ever buy' list. "20 of the absolute worst American cars, stinkers so bad no one should buy them at any price".
> You need to block the adds though, like you say it's very click-baitey. I can't stand slide-shows either.
> 20 American Cars No One Should Ever Buy…Because They’re Bad


I know a lot of guys who are fans of "US made bikes" who would gladly have most of those bikes.....ok, maybe not the honda but I don't know anyone who would not want the Vincent or any of the other British bikes or the Beemers or the Henderson even tho they were supposed to be a pig to ride. The Guzzi, ok that's a special group but they'd still take it. The Honda, well, it has it's fan base to I guess.
As far as the cars go, almost all ot them are too new for me and you can't just say T-Bird or GTO.....nothing wrong with any T-Bird before '65 or GTO before say '74. There was nothing wrong with the early Mercs either but what I'm wondering is, where's the Gremlin?


----------



## Electraglide

In the bad consumer reports cars they should take out the Impala, the RoadMaster and the Ambasador SST. Might as well keep the Royale too, all it's problems are fixable.


----------



## allthumbs56

jb welder said:


> It's a very euro-centric list, my guess is it was not very popular with fans of US made bikes.
> Too bad you get the ads, without them, it's a good list and they are _mostly_ legit 'classics'.
> I think you'd get a kick out of their '20 American cars no one should ever buy' list. "20 of the absolute worst American cars, stinkers so bad no one should buy them at any price".
> You need to block the adds though, like you say it's very click-baitey. I can't stand slide-shows either.
> 20 American Cars No One Should Ever Buy…Because They’re Bad


Interesting list. I'd love to have a few of those.


----------



## Guest

High school buddy got one of these as a graduation gift. It was kinda fun cruisin' around in.










When we lived in Scarborough, neighbour across the street had a Chevette that he managed to squeeze a 327 small block into. 
That was a fun vehicle to drive.


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> High school buddy got one of these as a graduation gift. It was kinda fun cruisin' around in.
> 
> View attachment 259740
> 
> 
> When we lived in Scarborough, neighbour across the street had a Chevette that he managed to squeeze a 327 small block into.
> That was a fun vehicle to drive.


That's a Vega in the pic, right?

My dad the mechanic always had an interesting assortment of cheap but usable vehicles passing through for us kids/employees to drive - Chevettes, B510's and B210's, Austin 1100's, 1300's, and Landcrabs. My favourites were a Studebaker, an MGA (both of which you had to lift your feet if you drove through a puddle ), and an MG Magnette. The only one that didn't get srapped or resold was a 61' Jag MKII that got restored and became my mom's daily driver - she kept that one right up until she passed away.


----------



## oldjoat

Buick 231 V6 was an easier swap ... the original 4 banger was pure @#$%^& ....


----------



## allthumbs56

oldjoat said:


> Buick 231 V6 was an easier swap ... the original 4 banger was pure @#$%^& ....


The "Iron Duke"?


----------



## oldjoat

nope , they came with the alum block and a monstrous cast iron head to hold everything together .... a 2300CC piece of $%^&*(

most started blowing oil after the first 1000 miles , anyone who had one topped the oil off every day (or almost every day if you drove it )

the Iron Duke WAS bullet proof. 2500CC (151 cu in ) , under powered 95 HP ? or so
it got a bad rep from being put in full sized cars (4400 lbs) , and took the muscle out of muscle cars it was put in.


----------



## Guest

allthumbs56 said:


> That's a Vega in the pic, right?


Pinto.
Both similar, the main difference being the signal lights.

Vega










Pinto


----------



## oldjoat

pinto / bobcat 2300cc and 90? hp ... 

belt driven overhead cam ....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> Buick 231 V6 was an easier swap ... the original 4 banger was pure @#$%^& ....


Flatheads weren't as easy a swap but they were a hell of a lot better. In almost anything. That usually included tranny and rear end too, plus a little cutting and grinding.


----------



## oldjoat

listen to the bartender ... there's more drunks than doctors living today.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> listen to the bartender ... there's more drunks than doctors living today.


Some of those drunks were doctors only they have money so they are called "social imbibers".


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> weren't as easy a swap but they were a hell of a lot better


GM actually put a few V8's in them ... then found out you had to remove the engine to change the spark plugs .

ended up with an inner fender wall template , a hole saw and big rubber plugs to cover the holes.


----------



## keto

laristotle said:


> High school buddy got one of these as a graduation gift. It was kinda fun cruisin' around in.
> 
> View attachment 259740
> 
> 
> When we lived in Scarborough, neighbour across the street had a Chevette that he managed to squeeze a 327 small block into.
> That was a fun vehicle to drive.


Ooops I missed that it was a Pinto. Did a lot of miles in gramma's non-wagon Pinto, with 6-7 cousins in the car driving BC highways. Yikes.

My mom had a '75 Pontiac Astre wagon, red with black guts, 5 speed, and yeah the crappy aluminum block 4. I always thought it was a cool car, and as an adult have kept an eye out for one (as a project or built up with a V8) but have never seen one for sale.

Last week, I was standing outside our jam space, and a hot rodded one drove by and pulled into a business half a block down, so I ran over and talked to the guy. His was a panel wagon, no side windows on the back, that he said 131 were produced. He had a few Vega parts + interior in it....and a big block, thumpa thumpa. It was cool to see it, and he knew tons about Vegas and Astres, so we had a fun 3-4 minute talk about them.


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> only they have money


 so the poor are crazy while the rich are eccentric


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Pinto.
> Both similar, the main difference being the signal lights.
> 
> Vega
> 
> View attachment 259744
> 
> 
> Pinto


My brother in law had a couple as courtesy cars for his body shop in Burnaby. Had one where the gas tank fell out and on both of them the rear window was always falling out. They ended up going to one of the Clovedale Demo Derbys alnog with the '66 Parisienne. The Pintos didn't last long there.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> so the poor are crazy while the rich are eccentric


Don't have to be poor or crazy to be a drunk......eccentric you have to own a lot of cats.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> GM actually put a few V8's in them ... then found out you had to remove the engine to change the spark plugs .
> 
> ended up with an inner fender wall template , a hole saw and big rubber plugs to cover the holes.


or cut out the inner wheel wells. To some extent you made your own tools too. First set of Crowfoot wrenchs I owned were all hand formed at the time of need. The oilpans could also be a bit of a problem but a large ballpeen usually took care of that problem.


----------



## oldjoat

so what if , you're poor and own a lot of cats ? .... crazy and eccentric?


----------



## Electraglide

Guess what OS I'm running now.


----------



## oldjoat

lemmme guess ,, higher than 8.1 and less than 11?


----------



## oldjoat

Microsoft, always changing things ... cause we don't care.

the only company to hold a patent on using skin for circuitry 
Microsoft wins patent to exploit network potential of skin


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> lemmme guess ,, higher than 8.1 and less than 11?


I though 8.1 was bad.....I don't think the microsoft amp will ever go to 11.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> Microsoft, always changing things ... cause we don't care.
> 
> the only company to hold a patent on using skin for circuitry
> Microsoft wins patent to exploit network potential of skin


That's what happens after circumcisions.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

YouTuber converts a Tesla Model 3 into a pickup truck
 _Elon was taking too long, so she built her own 'Truckla,' and even shot a commercial for it_


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> YouTuber converts a Tesla Model 3 into a pickup truck
> _Elon was taking too long, so she built her own 'Truckla,' and even shot a commercial for it_


I don’t believe it. 

1. YouTubers are lazy
2. Women don’t know enough about anything, let alone trucks


----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

Not gonna be rollin any coal with that POS.


----------



## oldjoat

she dun it herself ... an losta help from others an a tonne o' money to pay for it .

just like the guys that send their lead sleds in to have a ground up resto done to their specs .


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> she dun it herself ... an losta help from others an a tonne o' money to pay for it .
> 
> just like the guys that send their lead sleds in to have a ground up resto done to their specs .


Your last one cost you a lot of money did it? That's what you get for taking them to The Guild. Things work better if you do it with help and you need a lot of money.....and time.....and space etc..
@vadsy.......here's a place for you to stop. 50 Pembina Rd, Sherwood Park, AB T8H 2G9


----------



## oldjoat

Never! ever paid a shop to do my work.

all done with these 2 hands and some thinking ... ( ok, a few beers and not a lot of thinking)
took welding courses, studied sheet metal work , learned how to spray paint, turned all the wrenches by myself. 

learned how to make panel bucks and form new sheet metal flares / wings / scoops / rebuilt engines , etc ...

yeah , I know you were pulling my leg


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Your last one cost you a lot of money did it? That's what you get for taking them to The Guild. Things work better if you do it with help and you need a lot of money.....and time.....and space etc..
> @vadsy.......here's a place for you to stop. 50 Pembina Rd, Sherwood Park, AB T8H 2G9


a gas station? You need gas money? I’d be happy to help out a fellow GC member


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> Not gonna be rollin any coal with that POS.


At least 3,000,000 viewers each youtube. The money should be rolling in soon. No need to worry about rolling coal. From the looks of the finished product about all you could carry is two or three small bales of alfalfa.


vadsy said:


> a gas station? You need gas money? I’d be happy to help out a fellow GC member


Nah, got to have a vehicle first. I figure you could stop by there and teach any of the women around about trucks. Gotta be a Petro Pass around there too. If you go at night just remember to leave your park lights on.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> Never! ever paid a shop to do my work.
> 
> all done with these 2 hands and some thinking ... ( ok, a few beers and not a lot of thinking)
> took welding courses, studied sheet metal work , learned how to spray paint, turned all the wrenches by myself.
> 
> learned how to make panel bucks and form new sheet metal flares / wings / scoops / rebuilt engines , etc ...
> 
> yeah , I know you were pulling my leg


Doing a ground up, even on a bike is not cheap and working properly with an English wheel isn't learned in a couple of days. The shop I worked in made good money taking over and fixing jobs that people tried to do by themselves. Everything I know I learned from the ground up, on the job training.....my dad was my first teacher. Some stuff I've farmed out 'cause I didn't have the tools or the space to do it in. No paint booth or a couple of good spray guns etc. . The '77 was powder coated 'cause the company I worked for had another company that did powder coating. Cost me a case of beer.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> At least 3,000,000 viewers each youtube. The money should be rolling in soon. No need to worry about rolling coal. From the looks of the finished product about all you could carry is two or three small bales of alfalfa.
> 
> Nah, got to have a vehicle first. I figure you could stop by there and teach any of the women around about trucks. Gotta be a Petro Pass around there too. If you go at night just remember to leave your park lights on.


anyone hanging around a petro pass at night isn’t there to learn about trucks


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> YouTuber converts a Tesla Model 3 into a pickup truck
> _Elon was taking too long, so she built her own 'Truckla,' and even shot a commercial for it_


Hey, I was out in the field cuttin' up donuts "safely guarding what matters most" tonight too! We all gotta do our part I guess.


----------



## butterknucket

Well, she did make a Pez tampon dispenser.


----------



## Lola




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Electraglide

JazzyT said:


>


I've had one like this on my vest for 40 years. It's a little worn now.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> Everything I know I learned from the ground up.


 same here ... no E-wheel , just the body hammers and a big wooden stump / shot bag .... and a lot of scrap tin and practice. bought the guns/hoses/ compressor/ air tools / welders/ torches /flanger/ etc. when I was making OK money in IT. weekends were for fun.

built the cars (or mods) I couldn't afford. most turned out better than the work from shops around here.

did some tin banging for a friend's car & quick paint job ... turned out quite nice , then he got schmucked in an accident . the body shop doing the repairs called and asked where I got the parts for the mods , and what color was on the car ... told'em it was all hand made and the paint was a custom mix of what was left over in the shop , a one of a kind.

the ins company gave him back the car with mismatching fenders , a (close) paint job on the door and fender , plus 2000.00 to take the car as is and go away.


----------



## oldjoat

He did it all from memory after he finally graduated from grade 2 at age 45


Sneaky said:


> he did it all from memory


----------



## silvertonebetty

Done some re arranging today.
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

your plant needs water


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

Wardo said:


> Not gonna be rollin any coal with that POS.


i fucking HATE those assholes.


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> your plant needs water


It got watered last night lol. I'm surprised it didn't die yet

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> Done some re arranging today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk



How do you like that Boogie? Is it a Mark III?


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> How do you like that Boogie? Is it a Mark III?


I love the boogie it's a mk 2a from 80 . With the single 15" speaking 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> I love the boogie it's a mk 2a from 80 . With the single 15" speaking
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Yeah, it looked like a 15. I can't say I've ever played an older Boogie. Some people seem to be a bit down on them, but I think they sound good. I don't care for later Boogies that were super high gain. If I want that, I'd rather use a fuzz.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

The Grumman Avenger being restored to flying status at the CWH museum in Hamilton. (Canadian Warplane Heritage) I love WWII warbirds.


----------



## Wardo

That’s one big ass tail dragger


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

Wardo said:


> That’s one big ass tail dragger


The Avenger is a really large single prop plane. Like the P-47.


----------



## Guest

Verne said:


> It's a joke, but political content because of who. Delete if this is in the wrong forum.


She does help him with campaigning.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

Verne said:


> The Avenger is a really large single prop plane. Like the P-47.


My father's friend flew P-47s over Germany. He was a nice guy and didn't mind talking about it so lots of stories while we were all knockin back the beer and next day he would say that he got air sick twice just talking about it to us .. lol. He also said that he liked operational flying and there wasn't much that could out dive a Thunderbolt - although they did have air superiority at the time.


----------



## oldjoat

symmetrical air foil on the TB .


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Norma Jean.


----------



## Electraglide

This is a auction I'd like to go to. A Flying Merkle would be fun to have.
Newest Lots | Motorcycles | Mecum Auctions
@Wardo......two good friends of dad's were Spitfire pilots and the neighbour when I was growing up had been a Stuka pilot. Dad flew heavies (Lancasters) from Canada to England and then over Europe and North Africa. None of them talked much about their flying times. About the only time dad talked about it was when my older brother found his flak jacket, with a hole in it. And about the motorcycle races between the Canadians and the American bombers in the Gaza strip.


----------



## Wardo

Electraglide said:


> This is a auction I'd like to go to. A Flying Merkle would be fun to have.
> Newest Lots | Motorcycles | Mecum Auctions
> @Wardo......two good friends of dad's were Spitfire pilots and the neighbour when I was growing up had been a Stuka pilot. Dad flew heavies (Lancasters) from Canada to England and then over Europe and North Africa. None of them talked much about their flying times. About the only time dad talked about it was when my older brother found his flak jacket, with a hole in it. And about the motorcycle races between the Canadians and the American bombers in the Gaza strip.


Good friend from HS up here his fathers did 60 missions as a bombardier on Lancasters. We were looking through his log books after he died; everything from training on Ansons in western Canada to entries for missions over Germany. Another friend of my parents flew JU88s and he said they’d just drop their bombs anywhere away from AAA and head home - probably why he lived. Manager of the golf club had been a u boat captain.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> Good friend from HS up here his fathers did 60 missions as a bombardier on Lancasters. We were looking through his log books after he died; everything from training on Ansons in western Canada to entries for missions over Germany. Another friend of my parents flew JU88s and he said they’d just drop their bombs anywhere away from AAA and head home - probably why he lived. Manager of the golf club had been a u boat captain.


Your friends dad could have been my dad's bombradier. When we were clean up stuff after mom died we found dad's log books.....didn't know about them, just the photo albums and letters written to my Grandmother. Every flight from when dad signed up in Dec. 1939 'til he medicaled out in '45.. Right down to when they flew, where they flew and what they dropped, be it bombs or paratroopers. My sister has all that stuff now.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Norma Jean.


Ulysses by James Joyce


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> Ulysses by James Joyce


NSS....I read it in High School. Personally I prefer Finnegans Wake. “bababadalgharaghtakamminarronnkonnbronntonnerronntuonnthunntrovarrhounawnskawntoohoohoordenenthurnuk!”
And I spelled her middle name wrong, it's Jeane. I knew a Norma Jean who was named after her.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Personally I prefer Finnegans Wake.


never heard of it


----------



## Mooh

Cry you mercy, I took you for a joint-stool.


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> never heard of it


Last book James Joyce wrote after he finished Ulysses. Published just before he died. It and Ulysses were two of the books we read in Lit 12. in '66. I had the same teacher as my older brother and sister had had so I used their notes. The year before that in, Lit. 11 from the same teacher, was Coleridge, Hemmingway and a bit of Chaucer. With some Shakespeare to balance things out. That was back when they actually taught you and they could and would fail you. 
If you were an acedemic student there was one English teacher for grades 10, 11 and 12 English and English Lit. and she loved the classics. To lighten things up we also read Asimov, Heinlein, Clarke and other Sci Fi Authors that weren't covered in English 8 and 9.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> Cry you mercy, I took you for a joint-stool.


And here's another, who's warp'd looks proclaim
What store her heart was made on. Stop her there.


----------



## keto

My great uncle was a bomber pilot killed flying for thr RCAF.


----------



## Electraglide

More kicks than route 66


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> Norma Jean.


If it's good enough for Marilyn, it's good enough for me.


----------



## Electraglide

7 Banned Books Through Time
I've read them all.


----------



## High/Deaf

This was one of my favorite band books .....


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> 7 Banned Books Through Time
> I've read them all.


I'll wait for the movie


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> I'll wait for the movie


Up to you. 6 of the 7 have been made into movies over the years, some not too bad. Not too sure about Satanic Verses tho. Download a few to your smart phone and knock yourself out.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Up to you. 6 of the 7 have been made into movies over the years, not too sure about Satanic Verses tho. Download a few to your smart phone and knock yourself out.


maybe if it had a better soundtrack


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> maybe if it had a better soundtrack


Suit yourself.


----------



## jb welder

I was surprised Salinger wasn't on that list, what with all that butt-twitchin goin on.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> I was surprised Salinger wasn't on that list, what with all that butt-twitchin goin on.


Don't see Miller, Heller or Wolfe either. As far as I know The Satanic Verses is the only one still banned and there still is a _fatwā _out for Rushdie.


----------



## JazzyT

Electraglide said:


> Don't see Miller, Heller or Wolfe either. As far as I know The Satanic Verses is the only one still banned and there still is a _fatwā _out for Rushdie.


To be fair, I issued my own fatwa on him after slogging thru Midnight's Children.


----------



## Electraglide

JazzyT said:


> To be fair, I issued my own fatwa on him after slogging thru Midnight's Children.


A fatwa from Kelowna, go figure. The Valley must have changed since I last lived there. Don't see too much support for that from the Westbank area or from Winfield. Nothing from Ellison and my ex inlaws must be rolling in their grave.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


nice pic. i can almost hear her sounding out the words with more than 5 letters...


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> nice pic. i can almost hear her sounding out the words with more than 5 letters...


I found it funny they took the picture with her reading the very end of the book


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> nice pic. i can almost hear her sounding out the words with more than 5 letters...


Her husband told her not to read it, he didn't write it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## JazzyT

Electraglide said:


> A fatwa from Kelowna, go figure. The Valley must have changed since I last lived there. Don't see too much support for that from the Westbank area or from Winfield. Nothing from Ellison and my ex inlaws must be rolling in their grave.


Oh, we're square pegs in my book club. Don't let us besmirch Kelowna.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LanceT

vadsy said:


> Ulysses by James Joyce


Nice! First edition?


----------



## Electraglide

JazzyT said:


> Oh, we're square pegs in my book club. Don't let us besmirch Kelowna.


I'm more or less from Vernon (lived more than 30 years) and lived and worked in Summerland for 4 years before I moved here in 2005. I've been besmirching Kelowna for most of my life. I ain't gonna stop now. We used to come down, laugh at their football teams and play with their girls. My son's mom is/was a Kelowna girl but finally saw the error of her ways and moved to Vernon. And, square pegs can fit in round holes easily. At least Kelowna is in the best province in Canada, just a few miles south of the best place in Canada. Btw, Oyama never was and should never be part of Kelowna. (Lake Country if you must).


----------



## vadsy

LanceT said:


> Nice! First edition?


first edition twice removed, married a phone book and had two little pamphlets. bowls on the weekends, hates his boss but loves his job. secretly wears a dust jacket


----------



## Wardo

Next thing you fuckers gonna be reading Dylan Thomas.


----------



## Electraglide

“Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.”
Maybe some Robert Frost
“If we couldn't laugh we would all go insane.”
Tho I think Mel Brooks summed it up nicely
“Could be worse ... could be raining."


----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> I found it funny they took the picture with her reading the very end of the book


I might be wrong, but in most books I’ve read the last page is blank. Seems fitting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> Tho I think Mel Brooks summed it up nicely
> “Could be worse ... could be raining."


he also wrote " someone's gonna have go back and get a sh*tload of dimes" and "the fool's gonna do it"


----------



## Guest




----------



## oldjoat

try pulling that today !


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> try pulling that today !


Yeah, kinda hard to find sheets with smiley faces on them anymore and if you tell some one to "Have a nice day" they'd probably tell you to shove it.


----------



## Guest

and only asking about 'white wimmin'!? need to be all inclusive.


----------



## oldjoat

dats OK , cleaned up real nice after cross burnin


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

oldjoat said:


> he also wrote " someone's gonna have go back and get a sh*tload of dimes"


my absolute favorite quote from the entire movie


----------



## zontar

You're crazy.
(Well nobody in particular--but odds are somebody here is)


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Electraglide

JazzyT said:


>


A talented girl.


----------



## Electraglide

JazzyT said:


>


I'm in love again.


----------



## Verne

zontar said:


> You're crazy.
> (Well nobody in particular--but odds are somebody here is)


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

Best way to watch star trek























Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Kind of like how they've been phasing out the slide out coffee holders on computers.


----------



## oldjoat

got call that the computer at work wasn't working
"is it plugged in? " YES
"is the light on the power bar on ?" NO
"try flicking the power switch back and forth a few times " ... Still Nothing

upon returning to the shop , I slide under the desk and check the power bar ... it's plugged into itself !
"why did you do that?" ... I needed an extra plug in the wall for the new desk lamp.


same person about a week later
"look up the last file on Mr. XXXXX please ... "
she pulls the cabinet open and it's empty except for 2 folders C and M
filing is so easy she says ...
"I file everything under C for contractor or under M for Mr. or Mrs."

unfortunately , this wasn't a joke


----------



## LexxM3

GC is an internet forum and this is mostly about one or another kind of rock & roll (no offence to jazz and bluegrass), so I am just going to leave this here for whenever we might need it for some specific posts:


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Why not the year 2525. When Kieth is still alive


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Why not the year 2525. When Kieth is still alive


He'll need the 5 years to reanimate the other band members. lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


>


the problem is that those old guys are comparing tractors to lawnmowers and think they're winning, I guess they jealous of all those participation ribbons the kids have these days


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


i gotta hand it to ya, that's a pic i never thought i'd see


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> the problem is that those old guys are comparing tractors to lawnmowers and think they're winning, I guess they jealous of all those participation ribbons the kids have these days


The kids these days all have ribbons 'cause they've been brought up on the concept that "Nobody looses and everyone gets a ribbon.". Those lawnmowers are from the 80's which is probably your generation. The drag racers are the old guys generation......some times we won and sometimes we lost.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> The kids these days all have ribbons 'cause they've been brought up on the concept that "Nobody looses and everyone gets a ribbon.". Those lawnmowers are from the 80's which is probably your generation. The drag racers are the old guys generation......some times we won and sometimes we lost.


those lawnmowers are from the 90's and they just beat you in a drag race. no ribbon for you. don't let nostalgia get in the way of technology and common sense.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Ok, you and your lawnmower win. Me and my friend are going to go and consol each other.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Ok, you and your lawnmower win. Me and my friend are going to go and consol each other.


lulz, ,,.,you wish


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> lulz, ,,.,you wish


You get what you pay for.


----------



## Verne

66 GTO against 71 Challenger. Depends if the Challenger has a 440. I’ll put my $1 on the GTO if the Challenger only has the 340.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> You get what you pay for.


I wonder how free google images translates to the real world. 

Looks like you lost another race to a stock Hyundai with a 2 liter in it


----------



## oldjoat

You get what you pay for.


sometimes


----------



## oldjoat

Verne said:


> Challenger has a 440


 and a 6 pack of carbs


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> I wonder how free google images translates to the real world.
> 
> Looks like you lost another race to a stock Hyundai with a 2 liter in it


TFB.....at the moment I'm on foot so it don't matter anyway.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> TFB.....at the moment I'm on foot so it don't matter anyway.


well,. I do hope a bike is in your future


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> well,. I do hope a bike is in your future


Thanks, it is. Hopefully soon.


----------



## butterknucket

How Subarus Came to Be Seen as Cars for Lesbians


----------



## zontar




----------



## blueshores_guy

oldjoat said:


> and a 6 pack of carbs


Hate to be picky, but these were actually a 3 pack of 2-barrel carbs, not 6 carbs.


----------



## Verne

I knew he meant a six pack being the 3 2bbl


----------



## Verne




----------



## oldjoat

Verne said:


> I knew he meant a six pack being the 3 2bbl


a true Mopar man


----------



## Guest

and Pontiac


----------



## oldjoat

same HP rating for the fuel injected 327 in the Vettes 

"6 pack" was more popular with the Mopar 440 crowd


----------



## Electraglide

There's something about the sound of the gas going thru the triple deuces when you put your foot into it.
















Personal choice, the Dodge.....it's got more room.


----------



## High/Deaf

blueshores_guy said:


> Hate to be picky, but these were actually a 3 pack of 2-barrel carbs, not 6 carbs.


You of course could get a 'true' sixpack of 2 barrel carbs, but the cost of admission is significantly higher - even when converted from lira or Euro.


----------



## TB2019




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

I just spent almost an hour on hold with a gov't agency only to find out in a less than 5 minute conversation that they have my applications and please phone back in July. The applications were delivered May 10th.. And they do not know where the forms sent out March 20th are. I got the letter saying the forms were being sent out from Edmonton but that's it. Check with the post office. My provincial tax dollars at work.


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

*Roger, 85, married Jenny, a lovely 25 year old*

Since her new husband is so old, Jenny decides that after their wedding she and Roger should have separate bedrooms, because she is concerned that her new but aged husband may over-exert himself if they spend the entire night together.

After the wedding festivities Jenny prepares herself for bed and the expected knock on the door.

Sure enough the knock comes, the door opens and there is Roger, her 85 year old groom, ready for action. They unite as one.

All goes well, Roger takes leave of his bride, and she prepares to go to sleep.

After a few minutes, Jenny hears another knock on her bedroom door, and it's Roger,

Again he is ready for more 'action'. Somewhat surprised, Jenny consents for more coupling.

When the newlyweds are done, Roger kisses his bride, bids her a fond good night and leaves.

She is set to go to sleep again, but, aha, you guessed it - Roger is back again, rapping on the door and is as fresh as a 25-year-old, ready for more 'action'.

And, once more they enjoy each other.

But as Roger gets set to leave again, his young bride says to him, 'I am thoroughly impressed that at your age you can perform so well and so often. I have been with guys less than a third of your age who were only good once. You are truly a great lover, Roger.'

Roger, somewhat embarrassed, turns to Jenny and says: 'You mean I was here already?'


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## blueshores_guy

High/Deaf said:


> You of course could get a 'true' sixpack of 2 barrel carbs, but the cost of admission is significantly higher - even when converted from lira or Euro.


My, how times change. That V12 actually has room to work around it. In contrast, here's what lives under the hood of my current grocery-getter:


----------



## Verne

1968 L88 Corvette............the ultimate muscle car. Good luck finding one. Even more luck affording one. I'd prefer red, but here's a great video running through the car. In case you weren't already aware.


----------



## vadsy

I like that these were considered muscle cars back in the day.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> How Subarus Came to Be Seen as Cars for Lesbians


FINALLY, I AM VINDICATED!!! 
i once made a post saying that subaru's were driven by birkenstock wearing lesbians, and sooo many people got triggered.

I WAS RIGHT, YOU FUCKERS!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Verne

I drove an '05 Legacy GT wagon for 10yrs. I don't qualify as lesbian, but I do like females. Well, I prefer my fiance (wife mostly) I should say.

I used to own and drive an '87 VW Cabby (Cabriolet) and had to break that whole idea that any man who owned one is gay. Ummmmmmmm, nope. There are some, true, but not EVERY man. Just most.


----------



## Electraglide

You can keep your big ass engines, I want one of these with a flathead in it. 








The Simca I had for a short time only had a 4 cyl. as did the Renault that followed it. The Ford pick up after that had a flathead just a little bigger than this. 
As far as Lesbian driven vehicles go, in Australia my niece and her partner have a Holden Ute and a Holden car my brother bought them when my great nephew was born. Mom, one uncle and my 2nd ex wife, when she was still my wife, all owned Justy's. As far as I know none of them were lesbians and I don't think I am.....let me check. Nope, wrong equipment. 
@blueshores_guy......must cost a lot to change the blinker fluid in that sucker and the air filter. Changing the spark plugs looks like an all day job and keeps the snap on person happy. 
@Verne.....those Vettes wouldn't survive hitting anything and the replacement body parts didn't fit worth a damn.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Verne

Electraglide said:


> ....those Vettes wouldn't survive hitting anything and the replacement body parts didn't fit worth a damn.


You just don't hit anything . Only V8 I ever had (on the road anyway) was a 318 in a Chrysler New Yorker back in '87. The other was a '73 Camaro that never saw the road. Broke kid in highs school. 350 in that car.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> You just don't hit anything . Only V8 I ever had (on the road anyway) was a 318 in a Chrysler New Yorker back in '87. The other was a '73 Camaro that never saw the road. Broke kid in highs school. 350 in that car.


Saw one in Manning park, hit a deer and then a tree. Not much left of the body. Mom had a '68 Cornet 500 with a 318 and a 3 speed. She used to get speeding tickets right, left and center. She got caught racing on the Lougheed Highway once on her way to work at BCTV. That made the news.


----------



## Verne

This 318 was AWFUL!!! Gutless crap it was. It would stall randomly, and the only way to restart it was to pour gas into the carb. Seriously!!! You could crank that bastard until the battery died and it would not start. Pour a little gas in the carb, she'd start right back up. Never knew when it'd crap out. Last straw was my ex had my daughter with her and the car quit mid intersection while she was turning left. ARGH !!! Last day for that car.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> FINALLY, I AM VINDICATED!!!
> i once made a post saying that subaru's were driven by birkenstock wearing lesbians, and sooo many people got triggered.
> 
> I WAS RIGHT, YOU FUCKERS!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Were they wearing socks with Birkenstocks?


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

When I see a girl I want.


----------



## Mooh

Self portrait.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Normal is an illusion. 

What is normal for a spider is chaos for the fly.


----------



## oldjoat

ranks right up there with "common sense" ... less and less of it every day.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Normal is an illusion.
> 
> What is normal for a spider is chaos for the fly.


most of us would sit down to a meal of fried chicken and be thrilled, but to a chicken, it's a horror show


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> most of us would sit down to a meal of fried chicken and be thrilled, but to a chicken, it's a horror show


Unless your a vegetarian. 

Ta da!


----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> most of us would sit down to a meal of fried chicken and be thrilled, but to a chicken, it's a horror show


Letterman used to say a chicken would walk up to a box of McNuggets and say "nothing here offends me."


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

^-- The rarely seen House Hippo.


----------



## Electraglide

This is a House Hippo, that's a Skinny Pig. Less work to cook.


----------



## oldjoat

nah , a rare albino henway


----------



## Electraglide

'bout 3 to 4 lbs.


----------



## oldjoat

you can go and see my secretary , last name Wait, first name Helen.


----------



## Guest

oldjoat said:


> you can go and see my secretary , last name Wait, first name Helen.


Sure it's not Wheels?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

*Anita Ekberg*-The most naturally buxom beauty in A List film history 39(34G)-24-36 and a stunning Swede!


----------



## Electraglide

I'll go on my Wopurn.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Puts a different look on "Take It Easy".


----------



## oldjoat

laristotle said:


> Sure it's not Wheels?


nahh , they can go to Helen Wait.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Sure it's not Wheels?


Ain't nobody else gonna know the way she feels....


----------



## Verne

In true Sesame Street fashion............ 
One of these things just doesn't belong here.....


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

JazzyT said:


>


I remember her causing quite a stir at Harmony Central years ago.


----------



## Guest

Does it have something to do with the fish making it's way to her backside?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> In true Sesame Street fashion............
> One of these things just doesn't belong here.....


I see 4 nylon strings


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Does it have something to do with the fish making it's way to her backside?


I'd say away from.


----------



## bzrkrage

Verne said:


> In true Sesame Street fashion............
> One of these things just doesn't belong here.....


The ukulele?


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Wardo

butterknucket said:


>


She was in my grade 9 machine shop class.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I remember her causing quite a stir at Harmony Central years ago.


Does she have a name?


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Does she have a name?


Alizee


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Electraglide

JazzyT said:


>


Oh, Canada. Makes me want to hold some Maple Leafs. (but never the hockey kind)


----------



## Guest




----------



## vadsy

Canada day isn’t over until we see the crazy beaver posted


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> Canada day isn’t over until we see the crazy beaver posted


I was under the impression that wasn’t allowed on this forum... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly

Verne said:


> In true Sesame Street fashion............
> One of these things just doesn't belong here.....


I see what you mean. Who would put a ukulele on the same wall as all those guitars? Sheesh!


----------



## JHarasym




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Oh, Canada. Makes me want to hold some Maple Leafs. (but never the hockey kind)


sure, buddy...


----------



## vadsy

Ricktoberfest said:


> I was under the impression that wasn’t allowed on this forum...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not juts allowed, encouraged. crazy time to be alive


----------



## Electraglide

Anytime cheezy.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> Anytime cheezy.



If she took off that bikini and asked me to take anything I wanted....I'd have a truck....lol


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## reckless toboggan

Jim DaddyO said:


> If she took off that bikini and asked me to take anything I wanted....I'd have a truck....lol


So you're telling us that you're writing country songs now?


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> If she took off that bikini and asked me to take anything I wanted....I'd have a truck....lol


probably for the best, otherwise you’d end up with a sweet hat and Hep C


----------



## Jim DaddyO

reckless toboggan said:


> So you're telling us that you're writing country songs now?





vadsy said:


> probably for the best, otherwise you’d end up with a sweet hat and Hep C


Nah. I'm just at that age where I probably wouldn't know what to do with her anyway. No sense is disappointing a girl when I can have a truck instead. I'd get more use from it....lol.


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> Nah. I'm just at that age where I probably wouldn't know what to do with her anyway. No sense is disappointing a girl when I can have a truck instead. I'd get more use from it....lol.


I was in agreement with you.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

vadsy said:


> I was in agreement with you.


Yes, I thought you would like my come back so I quoted you so you would get a notification. I don't need an STD, so thanks for having my back!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cboutilier

laristotle said:


>


Did you know that FWD drag cars are getting into the 7.XX quarter mile times now? Shouldn't even be possible.


----------



## oldjoat

Jim DaddyO said:


> I don't need an STD


knowing the age of the truck , you just might.


----------



## Electraglide

And for the $128 question, identify the truck.


----------



## Lincoln

Electraglide said:


> And for the $128 question, identify the truck.


Looks to me like a Ford, early 60's, 63 to 65 range. Am I close?


----------



## oldjoat

there's a truck in that picture?

Oh , now I see it


----------



## Electraglide

Lincoln said:


> Looks to me like a Ford, early 60's, 63 to 65 range. Am I close?


Could be. I had a '69 with a 360 motor that was a bitch on gas and I don't think it had power steering. The best thing that happened to that truck was when it threw a rod. Sold it for more than I paid for it.
@Jim DaddyO......I figure she knows what to do and wouldn't disappoint me. 
@joat......there's three strategically positioned stars there.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## reckless toboggan

vadsy said:


> probably for the best, otherwise you’d end up with a sweet hat and Hep C


Hep C. The Choice of a New Generation (TM).

.
.
.

Although I prefer Coke.


----------



## reckless toboggan

vadsy said:


>


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Sneaky

vadsy said:


>


I hope he took a drink first.


----------



## Sneaky

butterknucket said:


>


Well, some of those places are pretty extravagant, I wouldn’t place many the in the truly “rich” category.


----------



## Electraglide

While everyone is trying to figure out what the sounds from space are and where they come from and is there really a media coverup by the gov't conspiracy could some one tell me why, in this day and age washer/dryer combinations are still eating the occasional sock. I have just finished doing my laundry and I am one sock short. 14 socks went in the washer and 13 came out of the dryer.


----------



## Guest




----------



## oldjoat

downsizing by the dryer .
or another form of carbon tax?

don't worry , it'll all come out in the wash again.


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> .there's three strategically positioned stars there


been awhile but: bout 60-63 dodge ?
earlier dodges had the filler neck down lower.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> been awhile but: bout 60-63 dodge ?
> earlier dodges had the filler neck down lower.


Body lines (of the truck) and dash say Ford. Doesn't look like the early '60s Dodge Power Wagon I left on the Alaska Highway in '72.


----------



## Electraglide

It


oldjoat said:


> downsizing by the dryer .
> or another form of carbon tax?
> 
> don't worry , it'll all come out in the wash again.


It's a good thing all my socks are the same.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> While everyone is trying to figure out what the sounds from space are and where they come from and is there really a media coverup by the gov't conspiracy could some one tell me why, in this day and age washer/dryer combinations are still eating the occasional sock. I have just finished doing my laundry and I am one sock short. 14 socks went in the washer and 13 came out of the dryer.


Vig?


----------



## oldjoat

Ok , so I failed the test 
can't really rely on those fried brain cells from way back then.

the older I get , the better I was.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Are ya lovin’ this heat we’re having?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

At least it's not snowing yet. They tell me it has. Makes the Rodeo kind of interesting tho.


----------



## oldjoat

cross country ski barrel races anyone?

chuck wagon sleds ?


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> cross country ski barrel races anyone?
> 
> chuck wagon sleds ?


Mud wraslin'








but that ain't all mud.


----------



## mhammer




----------



## keto

OMG I'm dying.
List: What Your Favorite Classic Rock Band Says About You


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> Mud wraslin'


 bikini optional?

smoking is legit but weed ain't ??? ( not family friendly enuf )


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

keto said:


> OMG I'm dying.
> List: What Your Favorite Classic Rock Band Says About You


funny stuff.
this is me. lol
*Rush:* _You carry a small flashlight everywhere, and use it at least three times a day._

here's part two
List: What Your Favorite Classic Rock Band Says About You, Part Two


----------



## vadsy

some of my favs, not necessarily the bands

*The Who:* You own a Goldwing with a baby-changing station.
*The Guess Who:* You have good teeth and are bad in bed.
*The Eagles:* You can only reach orgasm while listening to talk radio.


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> OMG I'm dying.
> List: What Your Favorite Classic Rock Band Says About You


The Doors, Hendrix, Skynyrd and a bit of Molly Hatchet. (It was Parsley so at least you could make soup). Procol Harum too if an old Cooey 12 ga. is ok.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Sneaky

Milkman said:


> View attachment 262034


Doing some 'shrooms later, will come back to look at this again in a few hours.


----------



## JBFairthorne

This is my Ex’s best friend’s 11 or 12 year old son performing at my kid’s school. I would say he’s pretty good for a kid but you know what? He’s just plain good...kid or not.


----------



## Steadfastly

JBFairthorne said:


> This is my Ex’s best friend’s 11 or 12 year old son performing at my kid’s school. I would say he’s pretty good for a kid but you know what? He’s just plain good...kid or not.


A few more cymbals are needed.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Clearly...I thought we could take that for granted.


----------



## Electraglide

For all you Bass players Geddy Lee has a Bass exhibition in Calgary at Studio Bell. The exhibiton started May 26 but these are the first and only posters I've seen....there was posters and signs all over the inside of just one c train car. Haven't seen any others any place else, including by Studio Bell which is the National Music Center in Calgary.


----------



## Verne

Q - what do you get if you cross the Atlantic with the Titanic ?

A - just over halfway


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

I had a falafel wrap for lunch. I called it an Arabian burrito.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Have at least $5,000,000 in your bank account.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Have at least $5,000,000 in your bank account.


I don't, therefore it will only be pictures.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


that pic is photoshopped. her body doesn't actually look like that. this is a recent pic of her











actually, that's fake news. i'm just screwin around


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Lincoln

Milkman said:


> View attachment 262034


That's wild! Did it start out as a dip? Then hand painted areas added? Very cool.


----------



## Milkman

Lincoln said:


> That's wild! Did it start out as a dip? Then hand painted areas added? Very cool.


Thank you. It's my daughter's work. No dip. It's a multi pour acrylic process using other chemicals (silicone et cetera) to create "cells".

This is only a "mule" prototype and will not likely be assembled as it was previously routed to accept a Kahler pro and I'm not inclined to use that set up these days.

I have a strat body stripped, sanded and primed black matte prepared for her to start on this week. It's not for everyone, but so far I'm getting positive comments from guitarists.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Mooh

Took this yesterday morning along a township road just north of me. 
For years, someone has been attaching stuffed animals to the trees along a stretch of this road. 
The purpose eludes me.

People are weird.


----------



## High/Deaf

WTF???? A Sicilian threat? "Luca Brasi sleeps with the fishes. And Teddy Behr hangs in the woods."


----------



## Electraglide

Maybe someone they knew died there and it could be their version of a cross by the road side.


----------



## Electraglide

A nice, quiet little town.
BLOTTER: Vehicle hits building, squirrels settle in, woman screaming


----------



## blueshores_guy

In the forest just down the road from our house...............









And just in case you can't find anything out of place in that shot, here it is with a bit more zoom............


----------



## Verne

Looks over ripe. Should've been picked long ago.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Looks over ripe. Should've been picked long ago.


Not quite ripe, it's still green and hasn't grown the motor yet.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh

Electraglide said:


> Maybe someone they knew died there and it could be their version of a cross by the road side.


We thought of that but no one seems to know of a death there. A couple of miles away there was a murder a few years ago, love triangle thing, a friend of mine was the crown attorney. I doubt if there's a connection. Anyway, there are dozens of stuffed animals nailed to trees along a stretch of several hundred feet. They get renewed too.


----------



## jb welder

Mooh said:


> The purpose eludes me.
> 
> People are weird.
> View attachment 262262


Probably like a scarecrow for kids. Any grumpy old gits around?


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Not quite ripe, it's still green and hasn't grown the motor yet.


----------



## oldjoat

so the old boy that rode it , finally put down some roots.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Probably like a scarecrow for kids. Any grumpy old gits around?


Aside from Mooh? Quite possibly.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 262430


That Honda looks too good for the growth of the tree. Very little rust and the seat is still in one piece.


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> That Honda looks too good for the growth of the tree. Very little rust and the seat is still in one piece.


Not Honda.
That's some quality Yamaha stuff there.


----------



## Electraglide

Hamaha, Yonda.....it's all the same. It's got solid cast aluminum wheels and the rubber looks damned good too. Looks like the neck might have gotten stretched too.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


>


You are correct.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> You are correct.


I know


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> View attachment 262630
> View attachment 262632


Those are amazing, Milk


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Those are amazing, Milk


I think so, but I'm obviously biased as my daughter is the artist. I'm going to build this one up with some nice parts and it will be a one of a kind. She even made an accompanying painting on canvas with the same colour scheme as the guitar, both signed.


----------



## Kahuna

They remind me of volcanic landscape of dallol in the danakil depression, super cool for sure... she should start a business out of doing them.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Can you say Butterfly Windows?








They worked well before air conditioning.


----------



## Steadfastly

Milkman said:


> View attachment 262630
> View attachment 262632


Good to see you back posting. Hope to see the finished guitar before too many months pass.


----------



## Milkman

Steadfastly said:


> Good to see you back posting. Hope to see the finished guitar before too many months pass.


We'll hope for the best.

I don't tolerate trolls well.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> They worked well before air conditioning.


and floor vents.


----------



## Guest

Ejected SLAYER Fan Who Attempted To Swim Back Into Toronto Show Immortalized On Beer Can


----------



## Electraglide

No Rabbits and Crows on that can......'merican beer, like sex in a canoe. 
Floor vents and dash vents the faster you went the better the air flow but not exactly perfect in the rain. Didn't affect your gas milage or engine temp.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Guest




----------



## Verne

This James guy is hilarious!! I can sit and read his stuff and end up with sore muscles from laughing so much.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Sneaky

Sometimes I just love Calgary...


----------



## Electraglide

Sneaky said:


> Sometimes I just love Calgary...


This Calgary or Vancouver? I didn't know they had brick streets or horse cops here.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> This Calgary or Vancouver? I didn't know they had brick streets or horse cops here.


Looks like the HB Calgary downtown store, Alberta plates, horse isn’t eating sushi, etc.


----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Verne




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## cheezyridr

Kahuna said:


> View attachment 262852


ive actually done that but i used a dog, and the butt wasn't as nice.


----------



## Kahuna

cheezyridr said:


> ive actually done that but i used a dog, and the butt wasn't as nice.


Noice!


----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Guest

Kahuna said:


> View attachment 262916


----------



## Verne

^ -- and the colour of the car.........................


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Electraglide

Sweet Hitchhiker....


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Sweet Hitchhiker....


seemed like a lot of unresolved sexual tension between those two dudes


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 262996


There is nothing about roasting or frying or anything like that in this Cook book.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Sweet Hitchhiker....


she ain't got enough ass to make half a sammich




High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 262996


just don't step on one. there's consequences


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> she ain't got enough ass to make half a sammich


I wouldn't be eating, a sammich, until later. Plus any ass much bigger would get burnt off on the back tire or get her pulled off the bike. She'll do. Notice, by the way, as the bike goes away from you, you can hear the bike shift up through four gears as they pull out of sight. If the music hadn't been playing you would have heard 5th. Those straights sound good. Theresa San-Nicholas looks good and knows how to sit back there.


----------



## Verne

@laristotle beat me to the Chuck Norris hiking meme


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest




----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> I wouldn't be eating, a sammich, until later. Plus any ass much bigger would get burnt off on the back tire or get her pulled off the bike. She'll do. Notice, by the way, as the bike goes away from you, you can hear the bike shift up through four gears as they pull out of sight. If the music hadn't been playing you would have heard 5th. Those straights sound good. Theresa San-Nicholas looks good and knows how to sit back there.


I like your optimism on how movies and Penthouse letters translate to real life; Santa needs you to believe in him as well. 

Are you certain the bike sound you heard in the posted vid was actually the motor or was it the sound of a hamster cage falling down a flight of stairs edited in post production? They probably had to bring the music levels up sooner because they only had 4 hamsters, 5th one died


----------



## oldjoat

ever notice during car chases in the rain (or dirt roads), that they still include the tires squealing ?

and the engine / clutch shift sound , even though it's an automatic?

or that vehicles burst into flames as they go into the air, not after they actually hit something.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> I like your optimism on how movies and Penthouse letters translate to real life; Santa needs you to believe in him as well.
> 
> Are you certain the bike sound you heard in the posted vid was actually the motor or was it the sound of a hamster cage falling down a flight of stairs edited in post production? They probably had to bring the music levels up sooner because they only had 4 hamsters, 5th one died


I'd sooner be an optimist than a pessimist.....the glass will become fuller giving me much more to drink. As far as bike sounds go, I've heard quite a few mid to late 80's FXRs, both stock and stroked.....that aint no hamsters in a cage. Mind you, if those were hamsters in a cage, amped up on speed, that made that bike move like that and sound like that I'd hook them up to an old CCM bicycle and get the hell out of here. If they had used an earlier FX transmission there would only be four anyway. 
I haven't read a penthouse for a long time but I've know ladies much like the ones who used to write letters to it, they translate. Same as with some movies, like this one, translating into real life. And there is a Santa Claus. Who else could make the Easter Bunny poop chocolate eggs.


----------



## Verne

@laristotle That is some classic CDN movie footage. Ridiculously decent movie. Dated, but I'd watch it again now that you've added that clip.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> ever notice during car chases in the rain (or dirt roads), that they still include the tires squealing ?
> 
> and the engine / clutch shift sound , even though it's an automatic?
> 
> or that vehicles burst into flames as they go into the air, not after they actually hit something.


You've never spun tires on wet pavement? Or gone thru the gears on older automatics. Not too sure if you can do that on the newer ones. 
and if a Tesla can burst into flames, why not a gas powered car flying thru the air.




Years ago a friend of mine's Belair backfired thru the carb.....flames galore.


----------



## oldjoat

yeah the tire sizzled not squawked in the wet ... and dirt roads give a rumble as you drift / spin tires.

older trannies still had hesitation between shifts ( as two gears were simultaneously engaged for s split second to smooth out the shifts )
not the engine pause then power back on

they simulate the gas tank exploding BEFORE the tank ruptures. ( sequence should be ... fly thru air, hit the wall, tank ruptures, then the gas explodes )
heck, even Ford Pintos know that much.

how about we sub the sound of GP racing bikes to the 2 bikes in Easy Rider ?


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> how about we sub the sound of GP racing bikes to the 2 bikes in Easy Rider ?


Wouldn't work, Pan's and Shovels don't sound like that. 




nope, it just wouldn't work. You want to do it, knock yourself out.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest

Verne said:


> @laristotle That is some classic CDN movie footage. Ridiculously decent movie. Dated, but I'd watch it again now that you've added that clip.


Friends and I watched some of the filming down at Bluffers Park.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> I'd sooner be an optimist than a pessimist.....the glass will become fuller giving me much more to drink.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 263132


Right


----------



## vadsy

Mooh said:


> View attachment 263118


ol Hilda is looking conservative in this one


----------



## Mooh

vadsy said:


> ol Hilda is looking conservative in this one


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

There was Hilda and there was Bettie


----------



## Guest

and Wilma?


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> Wouldn't work, Pan's and Shovels don't sound like that


you and I know that ...
but most of the movie goers would miss it completely.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> you and I know that ...
> but most of the movie goers would miss it completely.


Most movie goers wouldn't care. They'd complain because there were no computer generated affects and the music was so old. Back in the day almost all the movie goers did know the difference. 
@laristotle......I prefer Ann M.


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> Back in the day almost all the movie goers did know the difference.


the male half did.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> the male half did.


And the females said, "Hey that sounds like your bike". That is if you spoke more than, "There's a lot more room in the back seat.". Drive Ins, gotta love them.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket

Sasquatch mug


----------



## oldjoat

nessy ? was that you ?


----------



## zontar

" data-cr="#cen-NIV-30593AJ" style="box-sizing: border-box; font-size: 0.625em; line-height: 22px; position: relative; vertical-align: top; top: 0px;"> 14 ,AK)" data-cr="#cen-NIV-30594AK" style="box-sizing: border-box; font-size: 0.625em; line-height: 22px; position: relative; vertical-align: top; top: 0px;"


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## 10409

Why are all the good slogans already taken


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket

A drunk Ringo is a funny Ringo.


----------



## zontar

It requires continual effort


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## silvertonebetty

I absolutely hate this no plastic bag thing. Just look at this mess.i haven't had to use my bike in two years now I need it every time I need food .







of well at least the new mattress came in







the landlord is good 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2536291889734991


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> I absolutely hate this no plastic bag thing. Just look at this mess.i haven't had to use my bike in two years now I need it every time I need food .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of well at least the new mattress came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the landlord is good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I don’t get it. What’s wrong with using your bike? Why not use reusable cloth bags?


----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## jb welder

Love the sound of the rocket overloading _everything_.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Verne

^ -- Looks like something you'd find in the Grand Theft Auto video game franchise. I personally think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Electraglide

1.5 million people have signed up to storm Area 51. What could go wrong?
I wonder what will happen when these people get to the gates.


----------



## Electraglide

There's lots of things you can do to old bugs.


----------



## Verne

I remember when VW trikes were the thing to do way back.


----------



## oldjoat

laristotle said:


>


 definitely of the Rat persuasion.


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> There's lots of things you can do to old bugs.


sacrilege !
almost as bad as putting a windup key on the back.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> I remember when VW trikes were the thing to do way back.


I worked on them, way back. One of the ways to get a 1200 motor to go fast. My '62 went from being a car to being a dune buggy to being a trike over two years. As far as I know the motor still runs and is still 6V and the gas heater still heats my brothers shop.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> sacrilege !
> almost as bad as putting a windup key on the back.


When you pull on the door handle and the body pulls away from the pan you make a few changes.


----------



## oldjoat

yeah ... look for another bug.
then park the old one for spares


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> yeah ... look for another bug.
> then park the old one for spares


The garage I worked in had lots of older VWs and parts, my brother had a couple of squarebacks, 2 Ghia's, a van and a couple of bugs. I built the engine of mine out of spare parts and wanted a trike. When I cut off the top and took off the doors the pan flexed too much as a dune buggy. One honda 750 met a cutting torch as did the bug and some old Princess Auto trailer fenders and bam, one trike was made. Beer was involved in the process too.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> I don’t get it. What’s wrong with using your bike? Why not use reusable cloth bags?


They are still plastic lol. They cost $$$ . A $1 a bag is outages. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> There's lots of things you can do to old bugs.


you need a different trailer ..., consider this one


----------



## Guest

oldjoat said:


> almost as bad as putting a windup key on the back.


You had to make me go look for one. lol


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> you need a different trailer ..., consider this one


The guy I worked for is a VW/BMW nut. He converted a not running Vanagon into a trailer. Me, I'm not a trailer guy.....I leave that for my son. It's either a tent or motel. You can go a lot more places with a tent.


----------



## Electraglide

Never hurts to carry a spare.


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> Beer was involved in the process too.


the universal currency !


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> They are still plastic lol. They cost $$$ . A $1 a bag is outages.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


We’ve got bags that have been used likely hundreds of times, and we’ve repaired a few to keep them going. They are not plastic, in fact many were made from recycled fabric. The cost was free to minimal, and because we’re treehuggers some are homemade. Over time the cost is negligible. Cloth bags are more durable and more repairable. Good in the hand, off the shoulder, in the car, or in your bicycle panniers.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> the universal currency !


'twasn't currency, just had to keep hydrated. Get's pretty hot torchin' and weldin' day and night in the summer there.


----------



## oldjoat

so you weren't p*ssing your money against the wall at times?
or puttin your money where your mouth is?


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> We’ve got bags that have been used likely hundreds of times, and we’ve repaired a few to keep them going. They are not plastic, in fact many were made from recycled fabric. The cost was free to minimal, and because we’re treehuggers some are homemade. Over time the cost is negligible. Cloth bags are more durable and more repairable. Good in the hand, off the shoulder, in the car, or in your bicycle panniers.


Various second hand stores around here either give them away or charge $0.25. Last week when I was going around with my son he bought some vacuum cleaner belts and bags and they gave him a re-usable bag and some of the stores around here have gone back to paper bags. You can't carry them over your shoulder and more than two can be a bitch to carry but it's a start. Most places around here charge you .05 a bag if you need them.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> so you weren't p*ssing your money against the wall at times?
> or puttin your money where your mouth is?


Nope, pissing it against a bush 'cause the only money spent was for the beer. Everything else was free, to me. Had a couple of friends help me, they supplied some of the beer too. Parts etc. cost nothing.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> 1.5 million people have signed up to storm Area 51. What could go wrong?
> I wonder what will happen when these people get to the gates.


----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Kahuna




----------



## Electraglide

Kahuna said:


> View attachment 263648


What's DMT? Some sort of new drug developed in Area 51?


----------



## Kahuna

Electraglide said:


> What's DMT? Some sort of new drug developed in Area 51?


----------



## Electraglide

Kahuna said:


> View attachment 263660
> View attachment 263662


My mind kept on tripping over the tryptamine part. One of the "religious" drugs, same a peyote and magic mushrooms. I think Carlos Castaneda wrote a bit about the plants it's in in The The Teachings of Don Juan and other books. I think Kerouac did too. At the moment I'm looking at the 'eternal scream' picture you posted and listening to the doors, Waiting For The Sun. Can you say flash back.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


>


on a Volvo? I dunno,,, they were probably trying to strap IKEA furniture to the roof rack


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Maybe mom got pulled over and had to "Assume the position".


----------



## oldjoat

can't be that bad ... no zipper scratches on the hood...
besides , the pic is a fake , never seen a Volvo that dusty in real life.
they never take'em off road.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> can't be that bad ... no zipper scratches on the hood...
> besides , the pic is a fake , never seen a Volvo that dusty in real life.
> they never take'em off road.


That's what comes from living in Ontario. Anyway, who's to say that white powdery substance on the hood is dust. Who would ever think of a soccer mom driving a Volvo as a dealer.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 263750


Never had a cat ask me for an extra $50.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> 1.5 million people have signed up to storm Area 51. What could go wrong?
> I wonder what will happen when these people get to the gates.


The man behind 'Storm Area 51' reveals his identity, says viral Facebook page was just a joke

_The Facebook event organizer didn't realize his comical call to invade one of the most secretive and mysterious locations on Earth would become a rally cry.
_
_He made the page on June 27 and planned the takeover for Sep 20, but it went massively viral in a matter of days.

“Once it got past 500,000 people that were interested or going, I was just like ‘the FBI is going to show up to my house’ and it got a little spooky from there,” he told KLAS-TV.

And while it doesn’t appear the FBI did come knocking at his front door, his plans did catch the eyes of U.S. Air Force officials.

“[Area 51] is an open training range for the U.S. Air Force, and we would discourage anyone from trying to come into the area where we train America armed forces,” U.S. Air Force spokeswoman Laura McAndrews told the Washington Post.

“The U.S. Air Force always stands ready to protect America and its assets.”

While some may be serious about breaking into the air base, others have used the page to create comical invasion plans with strategies like having people flank the base with a Naruto sprint (a nod to an anime character with the same name who runs with his head forward and arms pointing behind his back) while people named Kyle storm from the side with the help of energy drinks and magic mushrooms._


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

Well, just like Burning Man, this seems to be attracting people who plan on going. A couple of my nephews and some of their friends among them. That's around 200+ people so far. My one nephew....the one who spent 15 years travelling the world....and his wife and daughter and my younger brother are in Brazil right now at some gathering ( a couple of thousand people) and will end up around area 51. Hell, they thought Woodstock would just be another music festival. Of course they didn't have these








At Woodstock. They were overseas at the time. Area 51 is a training range.....where these train.


----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

WTF?


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Well, just like Burning Man, this seems to be attracting people who plan on going. A couple of my nephews and some of their friends among them. That's around 200+ people so far. My one nephew....the one who spent 15 years travelling the world....and his wife and daughter and my younger brother are in Brazil right now at some gathering ( a couple of thousand people) and will end up around area 51. Hell, they thought Woodstock would just be another music festival. Of course they didn't have these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Woodstock. They were overseas at the time. Area 51 is a training range.....where these train.


they dont need to kill them. just a handful of these babies will leave the entire crowd quivering on the desert floor with piss in their pants


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> they dont need to kill them. just a handful of these babies will leave the entire crowd quivering on the desert floor with piss in their pants


Problem with that is they are non selective and are fairly wide beam so it gets everyone, including gophers, grunts and snakes. Doesn't it also act sort of like a microwave and make metal within it's range hotter. Not too good for APCs and the like. Or does it just kill the electronics in the vehicles etc. the same way UFOs do.....could be a result of probing aliens in Area 51. Plus, it doesn't look scary. 6 jeeps coming over a hill don't have the same effect as even 6 Hueys let alone 6 modern gunships. 




(yeah I know it's a cliche now)


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Problem with that is they are non selective and are fairly wide beam so it gets everyone, including gophers, grunts and snakes. Doesn't it also act sort of like a microwave and make metal within it's range hotter. Not too good for APCs and the like. Or does it just kill the electronics in the vehicles etc. the same way UFOs do.....could be a result of probing aliens in Area 51. Plus, it doesn't look scary. 6 jeeps coming over a hill don't have the same effect as even 6 Hueys let alone 6 modern gunships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah I know it's a cliche now)


imagine a few thousand dweebs naruto running towards area 51, when 6 of those sound weapons come up and start blasting. all of the dweebs fall to the ground shaking, vomiting, and pissing their pants. then the rest of the security team locks everyone up without any resistance whatsoever. that's about how it would go

edit: we retired the huey decades ago. the uh-1 was a cool heli back in the day, but we have way cooler ones now.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

New slogan?

Join the armed forces and protect America.
From Americans.
The land of the free!


----------



## oldjoat

love the smell of napalm in the morning ....

they should be thankful it's only the "sound" units would be used on them 

In Cuba , they'd be using the actual microwave units on the protesters.... Krispy Krittters.
kinda like a frontal lobotomy for the masses.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> imagine a few thousand dweebs naruto running towards area 51, when 6 of those sound weapons come up and start blasting. all of the dweebs fall to the ground shaking, vomiting, and pissing their pants. then the rest of the security team locks everyone up without any resistance whatsoever. that's about how it would go
> 
> edit: we retired the huey decades ago. the uh-1 was a cool heli back in the day, but we have way cooler ones now.


I might know what a dweeb is but is a naruto a fruit? Anyway, the sound units start blasting and everyone with in a certain range gets taken out. In that area there isn't a fenced in space big enough to lock that many people up. There still are Hueys, and in that area, but they test Cobras and Apaches and Vipers there now....(the pic). The Army retired the UH-1s not long ago but I think the AirForce still uses them as does the Navy, Natn'l Guard units and a couple of Gov't Agency's. I'm not sure if they have any sound units in Area 51. From what Google says there are only two of those "pain ray" army units around. They'll use what they have on hand.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 263882


Don't tell me you own a late 20's Packard.


----------



## Mooh

Electraglide said:


> Don't tell me you own a late 20's Packard.


I wish. There was a car show yesterday, a block from where I live.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Got to see the little niece yesterday 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=323281278620287


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

You think so? Let's find out right now.


----------



## Guest




----------



## BSTheTech

Jim DaddyO said:


> New slogan?
> 
> Join the armed forces and protect America.
> From Americans.
> The land of the free!


I think those days are coming regardless.


----------



## JHarasym




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest

JazzyT said:


>


Louisiana woman finds Keanu Reeves kneeling on her front lawn: ‘Oh my heavens!’


----------



## zontar

Comments are disabled for this video.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

What a Canadian dump truck will look like now that the carbon tax has kicked in.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> What a Canadian dump truck will look like now that the carbon tax has kicked in.


Maybe--but that would hurt if it were full--and can't be too much fun even empty--especially if he wipes out.

Still amusing.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## Verne




----------



## Guest




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


>


Good punchline. Accurate.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> Good punchline. Accurate.


no one could ever make a similar joke about a woman though


----------



## mhammer

I suspect once the incidence of women murdering their husbands starts to approximate that of husbands murdering their wives, one might be able to.

(Boy oh boy, did it get suddenly dark in here?)


----------



## oldjoat

lotsa court cases where the wife did in the husband when he slept.
poison mushrooms , etc.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> no one could ever make a similar joke about a woman though


Not that lived.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> I suspect once the incidence of women murdering their husbands starts to approximate that of husbands murdering their wives, one might be able to.
> 
> (Boy oh boy, did it get suddenly dark in here?)











Did this show up by your wife's side of the bed or on the coffee table lately? Seems the author of the book was arrested last year for practicing what she preached.


----------



## mhammer

oldjoat said:


> lotsa court cases where the wife did in the husband when he slept.
> poison mushrooms , etc.


A late friend of ours spent a good portion of her academic career studying domestic homicide. Men are more likely to use weapons, where women will employ methods that require sneaking up; typically out of fear that the response will be more instantaneously violent. Men most often kill out of jealousy, where women will typically do so out of self-defense, and much less often out of sexual jealousy. Worst case scenario (i.e., highest risk of mortality) if you're a woman, is that he's about 15-20 years older than you, and you just split up about 1-2 months ago.

But hey, let's change the channel and lighten the mood up a bit with two of the dirtiest songs in rock and roll; one for the guys and one for the gals.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Electraglide said:


> Did this show up by your wife's side of the bed or on the coffee table lately? Seems the author of the book was arrested last year for practicing what she preached.


Impressive seeing as how her husband is still alive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Ricktoberfest said:


> Impressive seeing as how her husband is still alive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kathy’s husband? Not a very ringing endorsement for the book


----------



## oldjoat

sleep with one open ...


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Guest




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


>


Probably a weird conversation when his kids tell them about the bully at school picking on them


----------



## Electraglide

Ricktoberfest said:


> Impressive seeing as how her husband is still alive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same title, different author. Can't trust the internet anymore.
How to Murder Your Husband novelist charged with murder


----------



## Electraglide

It's more punk than rock but Blink 182 has a song off of Take Off Your Pants and Jacket about a boy and his dog. Rodney Carrington is right in there and so is David Allen Coe.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> A late friend of ours spent a good portion of her academic career studying domestic homicide. Men are more likely to use weapons, where women will employ methods that require sneaking up; typically out of fear that the response will be more instantaneously violent. Men most often kill out of jealousy, where women will typically do so out of self-defense, and much less often out of sexual jealousy. Worst case scenario (i.e., highest risk of mortality) if you're a woman, is that he's about 15-20 years older than you, and you just split up about 1-2 months ago.


when children are killed by their parents, it's the mother almost every time
female same-sex relationships experience more domestic violence than all other types
when a spose kills their partner with a weapon, it's usually the woman.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> when children are killed by their parents, it's the mother almost every time


I would dispute that. Not that mothers don't kill their children, but men are more likely to do so, usually out of revenge, where mothers are more inclined to do so during depression or a psychotic episode. Rarely in vengeance. Greatest risk for children is from a male step-parent. My friends, being ethologists by training, framed it in terms of kinship distance; one is, for whatever reasons, more protective of those who are genetically related to oneself. This analysis was arrived at after examination of police files in a number of major cities in the U.S. and Canada. As the female half of this research team put it, she had over ten thousand bodies in her laptop.


> female same-sex relationships experience more domestic violence than all other types


That I have no idea about.


> when a spouse kills their partner with a weapon, it's usually the woman.


Not if its a firearm. Men are _far_ more likely to use a gun than women are, whether for killing their partner or killing themselves.
http://cdhpi.ca/sites/cdhpi.ca/files/Fact_Sheet_1_DH-in-Canada.pdf


----------



## oldjoat

2 diff countries and ideals right?

just like the US have the debates between northern and southern states on guns
similar to our urban / rural debates.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


>


There's at least one that's illegal and a couple that are borderline. Let's see your license.


----------



## Electraglide

Reminds me of a lady I lived with for a while.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> I would dispute that. Not that mothers don't kill their children, but men are more likely to do so, usually out of revenge,


sounds reasonable, given what feminism has taught you, doesn't it? except that it's completely not the case

Filicide - Wikipedia

i would also add that 99% of the time, it's the woman who wants the abortion. sugar and spice and everything nice...is that _really_ what little girls are made of?


----------



## silvertonebetty

I like Huskies























Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Is it possible to look cool in cargo shorts? How about those pants that zip away right at the knee turning into shorts?


----------



## Verne

Asking for a friend??


----------



## Lincoln

vadsy said:


> Is it possible to look cool in cargo shorts?


Only if you can fill every pocket with large denomination folding money!


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> Is it possible to look cool in cargo shorts? How about those pants that zip away right at the knee turning into shorts?


Absolutely. Go ahead, buy them. 
I have the shirt version. I can bring the sleeves along in my pocket, rather than carrying a jacket.

But if you really want to be cool, you will also need a robocap. Puts Tilley to shame.


----------



## vadsy

Verne said:


> Asking for a friend??


no, for myself. My mom is taking me back to school shopping


----------



## vadsy

Lincoln said:


> Only if you can fill every pocket with large denomination folding money!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

vadsy said:


> Is it possible to look cool in cargo shorts? How about those pants that zip away right at the knee turning into shorts?


Who cares? I wear them all the time. Functionally practical, that's all I need to know when working in the shop or around the house where I need tools and items handy.


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> I have the shirt version. I can bring the sleeves along in my pocket, rather than carrying a jacket.


no sleeves,? no jacket? are you Jeff Beck?


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> Who cares? I wear them all the time. Functionally practical, that's all I need to know when working in the shop or around the house where I need tools and items handy.


hell ya. hey man, you do you


----------



## Jim DaddyO

vadsy said:


> hell ya. hey man, you do you


Well, I haven't been "cool" for 20 years, and don't really care to be either. I don't even wear the waist band below my ass cheeks.


----------



## reckless toboggan

Jim DaddyO said:


> Well, I haven't been "cool" for 20 years, and don't really care to be either. I don't even wear the waist band below my ass cheeks.


Just add a fanny pack and you're my personal fashion hero!


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> Well, I haven't been "cool" for 20 years, and don't really care to be either. I don't even wear the waist band below my ass cheeks.


well too bad, youre gonna be drownin in tang in no time. you and I are gonna get decked out in our shorts and cruise the strip for trim on our skateboards.


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> no sleeves,? no jacket? are you Jeff Beck?


No, I was just pulling your legs.
My wardrobe actually looks _exactly_ like this:


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> No, I was just pulling your legs.
> My wardrobe actually looks _exactly_ like this:


Ernest had taste


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

So yesterday an odd day . Woke up with major anxiety issues again. Had to take a day off due to it . Went to visit my uncle but he wasn't home. Ended up at laura's place around 11. Been working on this one for a while now. Finaly got her to go to lunch with me 12. Then got invited to her mom's shop with her ended up there till 2. And got a message from a friend wanting to talk only to find out my friend took a seizure on a fishing boat and fell off. And it happens he fished with my friend's father. And he tried to get him out but when he managed to get him on the boat he was gone . 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne

Why cargo shorts when you could be wearing THESE !!??!!


----------



## Verne




----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> And got a message from a friend wanting to talk only to find out my friend took a seizure on a fishing boat and fell off. And it happens he fished with my friend's father. And he tried to get him out but when he managed to get him on the boat he was gone .


This is such sad, tragic news. 

I'm so sorrow for his family and friends. 

Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Electraglide

If you're going to have holes in your jeans wear them in there yourself. And cuffs, haven't had those on my jeans since the 50's and 60's, with a pack of cigarettes rolled up in the sleeve of your t-shirt and boots, not running shoes with no socks.


----------



## oldjoat

or the sneakers should be black top and white bottoms (and red stripe)


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> If you're going to have holes in your jeans wear them in there yourself. And cuffs, haven't had those on my jeans since the 50's and 60's, with a pack of cigarettes rolled up in the sleeve of your t-shirt and boots, not running shoes with no socks.


I’m sure you looked as hip back in the day as this guy does today


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> I like Huskies
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


this is the chanell for you then. it's also one of my favorites too

K'eyush The Stunt Dog


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> this is the chanell for you then. it's also one of my favorites too
> 
> K'eyush The Stunt Dog


Cool thanks . 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> This is such sad, tragic news.
> 
> I'm so sorrow for his family and friends.
> 
> Take good care of yourself.


It is sad . And will try to take care of my self. Thankfully I have two weeks vacation starting Thursday. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

A walmart carrot.


----------



## amagras

11443


----------



## zontar

amagras said:


> 11443


Chrnb1 cholinergic receptor, nicotinic, beta polypeptide 1 (muscle) [Mus musculus (house mouse)] - Gene - NCBI


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Chrnb1 cholinergic receptor, nicotinic, beta polypeptide 1 (muscle) [Mus musculus (house mouse)] - Gene - NCBI


Interesting but when it gets to here,
AmiGO 2: Term Details for "transmitter-gated ion channel activity involved in regulation of postsynaptic membrane potential" (GO:1904315)
doesn't it go a little flat?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

It's been a day. I go to look at a bike today and the damned thing wouldn't start. From what the guy said, it ran when he parked it last spring when he got his new bike....it's a 1976, a good old Shovelhead 74. I figured it might be the coil and in playing around it turned out to be the coil.....bike needs new plugs, points and condenser too. I made an offer which wasn't accepted so I told him to get it running and call me back and we'd go from there. Then on the way home I get a text....My Netflix acct. is temporarily suspended. Oh No! Well, no biggy because 1) Netflix wouldn't have my number 2) I haven't had a Netfix acct. for about 4 years and upon further checking when I got home, when did Netflix move to Moscow. If you get a phone call or text from +7 495 681-5542, that's Moscow. I should phone them back from a pay phone and give them the number of the guys from CRA who are going to have me deported. That's 431 541-2659 by the way. It's just south of Winnipeg.


----------



## vadsy

I’m excited for you to get a bike again


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

It's a girl, my lord, in a flat deck ford slowin' down to take a look at me








at Standin' on the Corner Park.


----------



## vadsy

*flatbed


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Interesting but when it gets to here,
> AmiGO 2: Term Details for "transmitter-gated ion channel activity involved in regulation of postsynaptic membrane potential" (GO:1904315)
> doesn't it go a little flat?


Hey, you never know what you'll get with a random Google search.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> It's a girl, my lord, in a flat deck ford slowin' down to take a look at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at Standin' on the Corner Park.


Believe it or not, I once made a guy pull over just so I could stand on a corner in Winslow Arizona. Would have been 87 or 88.

It took him a few miles down the road before he got the joke. Then _he_ had to pull over just to groan.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Believe it or not, I once made a guy pull over just so I could stand on a corner in Winslow Arizona. Would have been 87 or 88.
> 
> It took him a few miles down the road before he got the joke. Then _he_ had to pull over just to groan.


Didn't stop there either time when I went thru on the bike.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Didn't stop there either time when I went thru on the bike.


Not much reason to unless like me you can't resist a corny sight gag.

We would have been driving from Flagstaff to Snowflake. I saw the town limit sign and couldn't resist.


----------



## bzrkrage

Nope, not there. Try again.........


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


> no, for myself. My mom is taking me back to school shopping


Not cool. Very practical though and I stopped worrying about looking cool years ago. Nothing worse than an older person trying to look younger - our only hope is lots of money.


----------



## oldjoat

allthumbs56 said:


> Nothing worse than an older person trying to look younger


 sure is ... 2 old people trying to look younger .
I'm too old to care anymore .


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Not much reason to unless like me you can't resist a corny sight gag.
> 
> We would have been driving from Flagstaff to Snowflake. I saw the town limit sign and couldn't resist.


Did Rte 66 backwards. 
@joat.....damn boy, you are old.


----------



## oldjoat

try Gandalf old ( or so it seems at times )


----------



## reckless toboggan

Verne said:


> Why cargo shorts when you could be wearing THESE !!??!!


I'd need to buy some longer legs.


----------



## oldjoat

and sun glasses


----------



## vadsy

don't forget the zucchini and tinfoil


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


>


like a boss? Looks like a total dick move


----------



## zontar

Now the next step's a little tricky.


----------



## Verne

vadsy said:


> like a boss? Looks like a total dick move


It IS an American bill, so it's like a $10 tip here.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Verne




----------



## Guest




----------



## Verne

^^ -- I work at Purolator (32yrs) and you would not believe how happy deliveries can make some people. I delivered a Bass from Cosmos (Amazon) last week and the woman told me the whole story behind it. An anniversary present for her husband. Some days we are the light in the darkness when we deliver.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## oldjoat

marty strikes again.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest

oldjoat said:


> marty strikes again.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

They're coming.
Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers To Fly Flag In Animated Series


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

*Opinions pls. 
*
_I have in my hot little hands a ticket for Kiss August 17th at the Scotia bank arena. 

Here is my thoughts. I have tickets close enough to the stage so I thought I would make a very vivacious glitter poster with “Can I play Lick it up with you”? It worked for Kiss Guy and the Foo Fighters. 

Do you think they will even notice? 


Here’s Kiss Guy. What a thrill fir this young man! 





_


----------



## Verne

I was just talking about Dave Grohl and how awesome he is with his fans. Specifically, Kiss Guy was the topic.


----------



## oldjoat

go , enjoy yourself but skip the poster ( they won't even notice )
KISS is strictly by the numbers ... sets played / time on stage ... to the minute.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> “Can I play Lick it up with you”?


Can you wail away like kiss guy? and headbang/own the stage like him?
Kiss is a 'show' band after all and if you can't 'perform', you may regret being called up.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Can you wail away like kiss guy? and headbang/own the stage like him?
> Kiss is a 'show' band after all and if you can't 'perform', you may regret being called up.


I'd be worried about the Gene tax ...........


----------



## allthumbs56

"Vivacious" you say. Just how vivacious? Perhaps we should see it first


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Can you wail away like kiss guy? and headbang/own the stage like him?
> Kiss is a 'show' band after all and if you can't 'perform', you may regret being called up.


Oh ya no probs with this. I have been practicing this song running around, doing quick spins and just trying to act a little crazier than I already am. Nothing to regret. If I get up there I will give it my all. The timing in between beats is some brazen fist pumping. Lol


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


They're all way to small and look better than the Kardashians


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

*Since my wife left, I've bought a motorcycle, drugs and am currently in bed with two prostitutes.*
She's going to be pissed off when she comes home from work.


----------



## Verne

I used to use this joke.......

-- Have you slept with my girlfriend? Well, you should because she's better than yours -- 

Then my now ex-wife cheated on me, after that I assumed it really wasn't a joke. HAHHAA.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Verne




----------



## oldjoat

Bi racial vehicle.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

well, today i did something very un-rock & roll. i bought a lawn mower

https://www.lowes.com/pd/CRAFTSMAN-...-Mower-with-Briggs-Stratton-Engine/1000673809










i put the side dealio on, i don't see me ever using the bag. i could do the mulching thing like i was doing before too. this is the same one i had, but that one is ancient. i bought it at a pawnshop for $75. i was hoping to get a whole season out of it, but no such luck. this one was $300, so if it doesn't last a while, i'm going to set it on fire and push it into lowe's hardware and leave it there. hahahaha

it started up on the 2nd pull for it's initial start. after that i started it a few other times at 1/4 pull it has a good idle speed, and seems plenty strong. i haven't mowed with it yet, too hot. i did mow a path to the shed before i put it away though. tonight when it cools off i'll do the back 40 and see how it does. i did want the honda engine, but i got this one because the next model up was $50 more, and had plastic handle clamps. mine had metal ones. the next one from that was another $10 still, and came with electric start. i don't need that, and i didn't need the "dustblocker" bag, but i somehow got it anyway. the ad and the display don't have it. i think i may end up using it to suck up leaves in the fall though.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> Bi racial vehicle.


This door swings both ways kinda SUV or a "backward" Oreo kinda thing?


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> well, today i did something very un-rock & roll. i bought a lawn mower
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/CRAFTSMAN-...-Mower-with-Briggs-Stratton-Engine/1000673809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i put the side dealio on, i don't see me ever using the bag. i could do the mulching thing like i was doing before too. this is the same one i had, but that one is ancient. i bought it at a pawnshop for $75. i was hoping to get a whole season out of it, but no such luck. this one was $300, so if it doesn't last a while, i'm going to set it on fire and push it into lowe's hardware and leave it there. hahahaha
> 
> it started up on the 2nd pull for it's initial start. after that i started it a few other times at 1/4 pull it has a good idle speed, and seems plenty strong. i haven't mowed with it yet, too hot. i did mow a path to the shed before i put it away though. tonight when it cools off i'll do the back 40 and see how it does. i did want the honda engine, but i got this one because the next model up was $50 more, and had plastic handle clamps. mine had metal ones. the next one from that was another $10 still, and came with electric start. i don't need that, and i didn't need the "dustblocker" bag, but i somehow got it anyway. the ad and the display don't have it. i think i may end up using it to suck up leaves in the fall though.


Pushed to the shed and tonight.....well the weather is fine so time for a ride, etc. etc. etc. until the neighbours maybe say something about the length of the grass. I figure about once a month works for cutting the grass that's left because of the dogs.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Old age.....wife divorced.....dinner








and something to drink.


----------



## Verne

Holy crap. There's beer in that picture!


----------



## oldjoat

drop the bag , buy the mulching blade , set to cut at 3" ... don't water / fertilize unless absolutely necessary.

a lawn looks good and is healthier at 3" ( or more inches ) than one at 2" 
requires less water , has deeper roots and survives a drought better.

BTW , that bag will fill up in 5 mins or less with leaves.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Holy crap. There's beer in that picture!


Yeah but the glasses look small and there's only enough for me.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> drop the bag , buy the mulching blade , set to cut at 3" ... don't water / fertilize unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> a lawn looks good and is healthier at 3" ( or more inches ) than one at 2"
> requires less water , has deeper roots and survives a drought better.
> 
> BTW , that bag will fill up in 5 mins or less with leaves.


Using the bag beats raking. BTW ontario people, is this still true?
Homeowners risk fine from city for 'year-round' grass | CBC News


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> Using the bag beats raking.


Mulching blade if the leaves aren't too bad. 
or do 2 passes in the same direction with a HI LIFT blade
( blow leaves to the same side of the lawn into windrow, then bag)
only in Hogtown .... (so far)


----------



## Electraglide

I used to mow the front lawn twice a year whether it needed it or not.....the deer and the rabbits took care of it the rest of the time. The back lawn was to just mow down the trees. tried a mulching blade once....it didn't do anything to the trees and chewed the shit out of the front lawn.
I did modify the self propelled lawnmower so it could pull a wagon. Great for grand kids but no good for mowing lawn.


----------



## Guest

Kinda disappointed in the direction this movie remake of my childhood cartoon has taken.
Looks corny anyways.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Kinda disappointed in the direction this movie remake of my childhood cartoon has taken.
> Looks corny anyways.


I have the sound turned off and Canned Heat 2018 On The Road Again playing. Not bad. I re ran the clip "cause I never saw the original cartoons and Woodstock Boogie is now playing.....even better.


----------



## cheezyridr

oldjoat said:


> drop the bag , buy the mulching blade , set to cut at 3" ... don't water / fertilize unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> a lawn looks good and is healthier at 3" ( or more inches ) than one at 2"
> requires less water , has deeper roots and survives a drought better.
> 
> BTW , that bag will fill up in 5 mins or less with leaves.


the 3' of grass i cut while starting it the first 2 times 15% blew out of the top of the bag and onto the deck . by the amount inside the bag, i estimate the front lawn would fill it one, maybe plus a tiny bit, and the back would fill it about 4 times maybe 5. plus every bag mower i ever used in the past, blew grass in your face. i'm going out there in a few min to see how it does in the back without the bag


----------



## Mooh

I’ve mulched cut for 25 years, cut high, infrequently, and water less. No artificial fertilizer because of the dogs, besides the clippings and leaves with some compost does the job. Once in a while I’ll cut shorter, like last week (see picture) if I’m expecting to be away, but that’s not often.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh

A local artist/baker hand decorates cookies. My bride bought these last week. Ryan O’Reilly is a local boy so there was a Stanley Cup parade. I ate the cookies.


----------



## Wardo

Don’t feel like restringing my D35 tonight for some shit kicker jam tomorrow but I’m thinking a sad, miserable and hopeless acoustic version of Racing In The Streets might allow me to put my 3 main song categories into one song...lol


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Is that legal in the states?


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> Don’t feel like restringing my D35 tonight for some shit kicker jam tomorrow but I’m thinking a sad, miserable and hopeless acoustic version of Racing In The Streets might allow me to put my 3 main song categories into one song...lol


Hat on the ground by a 7-11 store?


----------



## Electraglide

Let's have a war.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> *Opinions pls.
> *
> _I have in my hot little hands a ticket for Kiss August 17th at the Scotia bank arena.
> 
> Here is my thoughts. I have tickets close enough to the stage so I thought I would make a very vivacious glitter poster with “Can I play Lick it up with you”? It worked for Kiss Guy and the Foo Fighters.
> 
> Do you think they will even notice?
> 
> 
> Here’s Kiss Guy. What a thrill fir this young man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


You know my main thought about this video?
Dave Grohl hands him his pick & he declines!
But then I sort of collect picks--so maybe that explains it.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> Kinda disappointed in the direction this movie remake of my childhood cartoon has taken.
> Looks corny anyways.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

It's my first Saturday on vacation started Thursday. Tuesday and Thursday I am playing visitor. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

On vacation. Adios amigos. 

Headed out on a jet plane don’t know when I’ll be back again.


----------



## Electraglide

About the only thing I miss about not working is not being able to take a paid vacation. Retirement really sucks sometimes.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> On vacation. Adios amigos.
> 
> Headed out on a jet plane don’t know when I’ll be back again.


I’m hopefully heading to saneVille. It’s 1:23am and I can’t sleep because off stuff . I don’t like this not at all . If only it was a vacation for fun but I’ve taken it to try to get my head back to normal. It the first time in like a month I went to our jam . It’s the first week in a month since I picked up the Taylor. I have just been screwed up in the head for a bit . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> Retirement really sucks sometimes


I tend to think of it as vacation .... with NO set return date to work/ traffic/ noise / commitments/ stress /stupidity /etc.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Verne said:


>


Sometimes the only thing the stoned guys start, is snacking.


----------



## Verne

Peak Freans. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Guest




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Peak Freans. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Why do ticket prices for concerts very so much from site to site? 

My Kiss ticket cost $175 incl. but on another site the exact same ticket was $500 WTF!? 

Why?


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Sneaky

Lola said:


> Why do ticket prices for concerts very so much from site to site?
> 
> My Kiss ticket cost $175 incl. but on another site the exact same ticket was $500 WTF!?
> 
> Why?


Resellers (aka scalpers)


----------



## Electraglide

It's illegal to stack rocks in Boulder Colorado.....BUT,
6 Weird and Unique Boulder Laws


----------



## Electraglide

M7instruments Harley Davidson box guitar 6 strings 2019 black/orange


----------



## Guest

Didn't you mean to put that in the 'wtf!?' thread?


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> M7instruments Harley Davidson box guitar 6 strings 2019 black/orange


what makes that REALLY funny is, it costs $1000


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=486200738812091


----------



## boyscout

I can't figure this out, can you?!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158192080948256768


----------



## Verne

They are driving under or beside a building. That's the roof you are looking down on. They are not disappearing and that is not a river, pond, moat or large area of quicksand.


----------



## Guest

A gateway to another dimension.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> what makes that REALLY funny is, it costs $1000


Not when you look at some of the other M7 instruments. 








$1000 and change. Should have maybe put this in one of the etsy threads. Maybe


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Not when you look at some of the other M7 instruments.


presssed tin box: $20
guitar parts $200 (at individual retail pricing)
neck $400 (i'm being generous)
harley paint on the tin box $380

i don't care what you say, that's funny anyone who pays a grand for that has more money than sense


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> presssed tin box: $20
> guitar parts $200 (at individual retail pricing)
> neck $400 (i'm being generous)
> harley paint on the tin box $380
> 
> i don't care what you say, that's funny anyone who pays a grand for that has more money than sense


And the Cigar box with the Fender looking neck? Same could be said about it.....but then people pay a shit load of money just because someone signed a guitar.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

Stoned again.....


----------



## Guest




----------



## boyscout

This guy should get time off his sentence for good... effort!

Brazilian drug dealer tries to escape jail by dressing as his visiting daughter, 19


----------



## jb welder

boyscout said:


> This guy should get time off his sentence for good... effort!
> 
> Brazilian drug dealer tries to escape jail by dressing as his visiting daughter, 19


Did you not read the article? He is getting all remaining time off his sentence, so to speak.


----------



## cheezyridr

i find at times, that i unconsciously take a sort of taoist approach to things. looking for the flow, letting it happen without being in the way of it. 
therefore, when faced with the conundrum _do i have a warm brownie, or a cool bowl of ice cream?_
i embrace the yin and the yang. to know the duality found in all aspects of life. i will experience the sublime pleasures of both. 
of course when one thinks of taoism in terms of "the flow" in this particular case one might perceive the inevitable. illustration to follow such a moment.
it is the hollowness of the toilet which makes it useful.
patience is required to allow things to "settle", letting the right action arise by itself...


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i find at times, that i unconsciously take a sort of taoist approach to things. looking for the flow, letting it happen without being in the way of it.
> therefore, when faced with the conundrum _do i have a warm brownie, or a cool bowl of ice cream?_
> i embrace the yin and the yang. to know the duality found in all aspects of life. i will experience the sublime pleasures of both.
> of course when one thinks of taoism in terms of "the flow" in this particular case one might perceive the inevitable. illustration to follow such a moment.
> it is the hollowness of the toilet which makes it useful.
> patience is required to allow things to "settle", letting the right action arise by itself...


I embrace the flow of life and an almost druid style of things coming together and put the warm brownie on top of the cool ice cream (Oreo cookies and cream tonight) and then cover both with chocolate sauce followed with the power of the blender to bring all things together.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> I embrace the flow of life and an almost druid style of things coming together and put the warm brownie on top of the cool ice cream (Oreo cookies and cream tonight) and then cover both with chocolate sauce followed with the power of the blender to bring all things together.



I had to give all that shite up (doctor's orders don't you know).

And, I do miss it, but it's a simple choice.


----------



## Lola

28 foot Anaconda


----------



## Lola

Little devil


----------



## Lola

Lol


----------



## Lola




----------



## oldjoat

Lola said:


> 28 foot Anaconda


next time , just get a circular stair case installed.


----------



## JazzyT

Merika!, in one pic.


----------



## Guest

and on the other side of the planet


----------



## JazzyT

laristotle said:


> and on the other side of the planet
> 
> View attachment 265896


We've finally come together, as one!


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

JazzyT said:


> Merika!, in one pic.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 265912


No complaints but you're camping, why would you need a shot glass?


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> why would you need a shot glass?


some ladies like a glass.


----------



## JazzyT

Electraglide said:


>


??? I don't see the connection.


----------



## Electraglide

The post I quoted is for Coke, right......and that is a VW what? 'cause every one knows.......
edit.....you don't know what vehicle that is?


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> some ladies like a glass.


Not a lot that I know when out in the bush and if push comes to shove there's always coffee cups isn't there? That looks like Capt'n Morgan's spiced rum.....never had it but I suppose you could mix it with your coffee. To me that would screw up camp coffee.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## JazzyT

Electraglide said:


> The post I quoted is for Coke, right......and that is a VW what? 'cause every one knows.......
> edit.....you don't know what vehicle that is?


VW Thing ... it's ... the ... real ... thing? Doh!


----------



## Electraglide

JazzyT said:


> VW Thing ... it's ... the ... real ... thing? Doh!


Things go better.....it was called a "country buggy" in australia, check the ad.


----------



## Mooh

Moohville. I feel safe there.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Verne




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> Moohville. I feel safe there.


Moohville? Isn't that a spot just south of Nashville or is it just east of Zeeland?


----------



## Electraglide

@laristotle.....and it's complete, how strange.
I had one of these and used it until the late 90s. Life was a lot more peaceful back then, the portable phone stayed in the vehicle. It came with the optional external antenna with a long lead.


----------



## Mooh

Electraglide said:


> Moohville? Isn't that a spot just south of Nashville or is it just east of Zeeland?


If I have to answer that, you are not ready to know.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


>



Or the domestic variation:


----------



## Lola

Seriously thinking about applying to join Rocking 1000. It would be an adventure.






I just applied but I just need a video of me playing which I will get at RW September 7th and then I am set


----------



## Verne




----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I just need a video of me playing


https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...wrath-jam-part-two.223588/page-5#post-2309512


----------



## High/Deaf

Sure, it smells like fish. But what's it _taste_ like?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


If nothing is preceded or followed with "I'm fine." run. Run very far away.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


If you're married keep a tally book in there because there will be nothing left of your paycheck.


----------



## greco




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


Omg I love this. Just gorgeous. I have to show this to hubby. We have 3 full size Snap On tool boxes in the garage.

Why do men need these many tools? Lol

Avatar Cheesecake courtesy of Dimitri’s in Whitby. Delish! Last night.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Why do men need these many tools? Lol


It doesn't start that way.
When we can't find the tool we need, we buy a new one.
Then we find the one that we just replaced.
Rinse, repeat.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Omg I love this. Just gorgeous. I have to show this to hubby. We have 3 full size Snap On tool boxes in the garage.
> 
> Why do men need these many tools? Lol
> 
> Avatar Cheesecake courtesy of Dimitri’s in Whitby. Delish! Last night.


Because for a lot of jobs you need more than one of each tool and for special jobs you need a lot to special tools. Plus, a lot of times it's cheaper to buy a whole set than just one tool.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> It doesn't start that way.
> When we can't find the tool we need, we buy a new one.
> Then we find the one that we just replaced.
> Rinse, repeat.


Don't forget the "Just 'cause" factor.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Grandma.


----------



## zontar




----------



## bzrkrage

Verne said:


>


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Milkman

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 266252


Should have painted the lines on the car.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 266290


I get the idea of protecting a beautiful car. I will park as far from others as I can, but I don’t EVER think I deserve to consume more than one spot.


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 266252


Just park so the caris blocked.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Just park so the caris blocked.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I think she missed me lol. And you can see the German shepherd in her .





































Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne

and this is why there are no clear pictures of the elusive Bigfoot........


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 266304


There are lots of YouTube clips with parking revenge.

Some pretty cool ideas.

This is also a laugh.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

Milkman said:


> .. but I don’t EVER think I deserve to consume more than one spot.


I pay more in tax than most of them crapped out ODSP collecting Corolla drivers make in a year so I’m taking as many spots as I want all be it at the back of the parking lot.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


>


Flower Travelling Band song about shadows on the wall .


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## BSTheTech

Lola said:


> Omg I love this. Just gorgeous. I have to show this to hubby. We have 3 full size Snap On tool boxes in the garage.
> 
> Why do men need these many tools? Lol
> 
> Avatar Cheesecake courtesy of Dimitri’s in Whitby. Delish! Last night.


No better feeling than needing a specialized tool and knowing you have it on hand. Finding it is another matter.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## boyscout

Electraglide said:


> @laristotle.....and it's complete, how strange.
> I had one of these and used it until the late 90s. Life was a lot more peaceful back then, the portable phone stayed in the vehicle. It came with the optional external antenna with a long lead.


My first mobile phone took up more than two square feet bolted into the bottom of my trunk. My second was the one below. I could slide it into the bracket when in the car, whereupon it would charge its massive battery and use an external antenna. Then when I arrived where I was going I could CARRY IT WITH ME!! OMG that was amazing (I was a one-man consulting company at the time). It had three watts of power (compared to ~0.6 watts today) but there weren't many towers around so it needed them. I don't remember what was the battery life, but it wasn't all that long, maybe an hour or so of calling.

The purchase cost was well over $2K (in 1980s dollars) and I don't remember the usage cost but don't think it was much less than the ~70 cents per minute I'd been paying for the big radio phone in my trunk. All that and it didn't have any games or apps.


----------



## Electraglide

I used the bag phone when flagging and plugged into a truck battery with the external antenna up a tree or on a high place you could make phone calls in places the new at the time flip phones couldn't so guess who's phone everyone wanted to use. Never used it much when it wasn't plugged into a vehicle but as a portable phone the battery didn't last long and you had to have a phone book....very little memory. Had to remember to unplug it when you were done and the vehicle was turned off, especially the Harley. All it did was make phone calls and those weren't cheap 'cause they were always long distance. Used to keep a log as to who made what phone call when, to what number and how long then charge whoever a cash rate of $1/minute.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Guest

_He got it from the toilet seat.
It jumped right up, 'n' grabbed his meat._


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## oldjoat

and I sat in the garage for 4 hours with the electric motor running , trying to commit suicide.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Guest

oldjoat said:


> and I sat in the garage for 4 hours with the electric motor running , trying to commit suicide.


lol
Seriously, you don't need the motor.
Just get the N American version of this.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

I had a neat weekend. I went to nb to visit my moms uncle. He's an 88 year old war veteran. I didn't even know he existed so I had to go meet him. Turns out he was a run way at the age 17 he went from nova Scotia to Ontario and joined the airforce against his mom's wishes. Thought the family hated him for running away. He went on saying how my grandfather searched and searched to find him. And he broke down . He never got to say bye to his mom she passed shortly after he took off. I can't remember what rank he made it to. He served in Bosnia . I didn't think I met him before but he recalled a get together the family had shortly after we were adopted. He is really sharp . My mom ,dad and I met with her cousin who continued to explain the family history. Only to find out by a weird letter in the mail of uncle art( my grandfather's brother) got . See their dad died in 33 and the family kind of separated .only one day to get a letter from the jc Penney estate that jc had passed and invited the whole family to go to the funeral. Go figure I'm realated to jc Penney. Art jr. Continues to explain the great great grandfather's family were being attacked by some king so the fled on boats . Half of them landed in Pennsylvania and the other on Newfoundland. He also had more info on my great grandfather than I ever known. I knew he died of resulting the big coalmine callapes in Cape breton in the 30s. They got him out but he had a broken back and died 6 months after of ammonia. I also found out he did get the chance to meet his youngest child my grandfather after all. He was three months old and wasn't permitted into the hospital. But my great aunt Marg snuck him into the hospital. It sucks that because my great grandfather died in the hospital they got nothing from the coal company. My great grandmother lost everything that day. I would definitely go back to visit him again if I get the chance . Later at lunch they cousin and my mom we talking about the military history of the family and revealed the real reason my uncle left the army. I never knew he was in such a bad mental position. Mom said it was really the only in the last few years since he started to talk about what happened . Mom said he went Bosnia like her uncle but came back different. Then he went to the golf,Persian and Iraq twice I believe. He loved doing his job in the military but yet it was eating him up inside. He now is retired and opened a restaurant to pursue his love for cooking. And he is getting the proper mental help and care that helps him live a normal life but PTSD is an awful thing to live with. 

And I also had an appointment about my crazy anxiety issues I have been dealing with lately and I guess I'm on a new med to help with it. It's time to get my life back to normal. O you mental health is a vary important thing to deal with. The family doctor is also going to try to get me hooked up with a counselor or some type. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


>


A little digging reveals that McKenna owns, based on pics, about 20 different bikes. And matching pumps for each one.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

When I saw this sign on I40 out of Little Rock I couldn't stop laughing and had to pull the bike over.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Electraglide

Kate Micucci Has A 24-Year-Old Frog


----------



## zontar

Who is the greatest cartoon bass player of all time?


----------



## Electraglide

or








Mingus or Clarke.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh




----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> Who is the greatest cartoon bass player of all time?


Pig-Pen!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

Why speaking to yourself in the third person makes you wiser

_We credit Socrates with the insight that ‘the unexamined life is not worth living’ and that to ‘know thyself’ is the path to true wisdom. But is there a right and a wrong way to go about such self-reflection? 

Simple rumination – the process of churning your concerns around in your head – isn’t the answer. It’s likely to cause you to become stuck in the rut of your own thoughts and immersed in the emotions that might be leading you astray. Certainly, research has shown that people who are prone to rumination also often suffer from impaired decision making under pressure, and are at a substantially increased risk of depression.

Instead, the scientific research suggests that you should adopt an ancient rhetorical method favoured by the likes of Julius Caesar and known as ‘illeism’ – or speaking about yourself in the third person (the term was coined in 1809 by the poet Samuel Taylor Coleridge from the Latin ille meaning ‘he, that’). If I was considering an argument that I’d had with a friend, for instance, I might start by silently thinking to myself: ‘David felt frustrated that…’ The idea is that this small change in perspective can clear your emotional fog, allowing you to see past your biases._


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Almost looks like Hastings st., Van. in the mid 30s, just down from the White Lunch.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## blueshores_guy

laristotle said:


>


I've often wondered why the CNIB building in Toronto has such a large parking lot.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## allthumbs56

blueshores_guy said:


> I've often wondered why the CNIB building in Toronto has such a large parking lot.


Or why a bar has to have adequate parking to get a liquor license?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Verne

When riding your John Deere lawn tractor to Tim Horton's takes too long...............


----------



## Guest

bar hoppers


----------



## Electraglide

Fast bar hopper


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


What's the number of the beast?


----------



## reckless toboggan

Electraglide said:


> What's the number of the beast?


0


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> What's the number of the beast?





reckless toboggan said:


> 0


Looks more like 5 to me. lol


----------



## mhammer

A sweet memory from my youth. I used to love watching Mr. Pastry come on Ed Sullivan to do the legendary "passing out ceremony". It was purportedly something done at either Oxford or Cambridge, or maybe even both, when students graduated...or so he claimed. He would present himself as a professor at one of these esteemed institutions, hence an expert on the ceremony. It's hard to imagine a sketch consisting of a person jumping from chair to chair, to music, stopping intermittently to have a drink of sherry, or some similar libation, and getting progressively more plastered. Managed to find this rather short Youtube of him performing on Sullivan. It's shorter than he used to do in the black and white days. Now_ that's _entertainment!


----------



## oldjoat

laristotle said:


> View attachment 267036


 mmmmmmm chrome gas tanks !


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Looks more like 5 to me. lol


Nope, on close inspection and I inspected the pic at least a dozen times, it's a six.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> mmmmmmm chrome gas tanks !


Under your ass they are fine. In front of you, even on a Royal Enfield, they're a pain.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


You rinse and I'll dry.


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> In front of you, even on a Royal Enfield, they're a pain.


only if they have nut dings,


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> only if they have nut dings,


Nah, that's hondas. Chrome tanks reflect a lot of light and heat, makes it hard to see unless your girl is sitting on the tank and facing you. 








There, no glare.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


>


A flame job on a Pinto? Seems like if he just brake checked a semi he’d have all the flames he wanted.


----------



## Verne

Most appropriate flame scheme on a car I've ever seen. Full point to the guy who thought it up. 

The younger crowd here might not get the realistic way the flames are depicted on this Pinto.


----------



## cheezyridr

blueshores_guy said:


> I've often wondered why the CNIB building in Toronto has such a large parking lot.


i did about 50% of the duct in their new addition a few years ago. lemme tell ya, some of the folks there are dumber than a box of rocks. they held up the job 4 months because the refused to believe an elevator has to be straight. after deciding not to listen to the elevator contractor and their own engineer, they decided to put the elevator in the center of the bldg instead of going up an outside wall. halfway through cutting in the shaft, one of the execs realized he was about to lose 11" of office space. he held up the job insisting that the shaft should move those 11" on his floor so he wouldn't lose the space. after delaying everyone for months things finally came to a head when the general contractor and the elevator guys threatened to walk off the job. the exec finally relented but never adjusted the schedule to allow for the lost time. 
on top of that, they set up alot of ridiculous rules that made things very difficult for all of us doing the work. for example, we were not allowed to use hospital bathrooms, we had to use a porta john outside. we were not allowed to enter the building through a human door, and use the elevators. we were expected to climb a 3 story scaffold and go in through a window they had removed. 
we did a 1st rate job for them, and they treated us like assholes the entire time.


----------



## oldjoat

or where they put the elevator on "service" and have an attendant run it manually for the contractors ....
but you could only use it on the 3-4th run , while the tenants were shuttled up and down ( they had other elevators just for them too)
so you sit there for 20-25 minutes between elevator rides ... imagine contractors qued up waiting for their turn at the elevator ( up or down)
and the boss calling , asking why you're taking so long at the site.
Oh ya, and no contractor parking on site ... find a spot on the street and move your vehicle every hour or get ticketed.


----------



## Steadfastly

Cliff diving like we have never seen before!


----------



## Steadfastly

Attentive doggies.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## oldjoat

Steadfastly said:


> Cliff diving like we have never seen before!



moose raised by lemmings?


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## cheezyridr

Steadfastly said:


> Attentive doggies.


it's no accident they're all labs and poodles


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> it's no accident they're all labs and poodles


Don't look like all Labs but I see labradoodles coming soon


----------



## silvertonebetty

I got a new couch. No more ugly green thing.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> I got a new couch. No more ugly green thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


That is huge! A couch for 6 ...or 2 single beds.
CONGRATS!


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> That is huge! A couch for 6 ...or 2 single beds.
> CONGRATS!


Thanks . Its a lot bigger than I was expecting. I guess I can't read the measuring tape vary good, but it fit

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Then she teamed up with three strangers to kill again.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 267200


Awesome.


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Verne

Not to detract from the interesting fact of swallowing guitar picks, but WTF is up with that hand?!? How many fingers is she supposed to have............and if it is 6, WHY does it look like an octopus?? Creepiest drawing I've seen this week.


----------



## Lola

How effing unfair and let him get his own damned shit! This is cringe worthy.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> How effing sexist. This is cringe worthy.


it's only cringe worthy because you believe the lie feminism has sold you., and lots of other women. when the world was like that, people knew their place. women were women and men were men. you didn't have 100 different genders, there were no drag kids, you didn't have 75% of the black population, and 37% of the white population growing up in fatherless homes. 
no 12 yr olds with guns killing people over drug territory. no one shooting up schools and festivals. no government funded planned parenthood killing babies up to the day they're born. you didn't have a manufactured rape culture, and people accused of such misconduct received due process. you didn't have a divorce rate of over 70%.
if you're going to cringe over something, any of the above facts should more than suffice.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> How effing sexist. This is cringe worthy.


Yeah, he's wearing a shirt and tie in bed and she doesn't have pearls.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> How effing sexist. This is cringe worthy.


There's one for you too.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> it's only cringe worthy because you believe the lie feminism has sold you., and lots of other women. when the world was like that, people knew their place. women were women and men were men. you didn't have 100 different genders, there were no drag kids, you didn't have 75% of the black population, and 37% of the white population growing up in fatherless homes.
> no 12 yr olds with guns killing people over drug territory. no one shooting up schools and festivals. no government funded planned parenthood killing babies up to the day they're born. you didn't have a manufactured rape culture, and people accused of such misconduct received due process. you didn't have a divorce rate of over 70%.
> if you're going to cringe over something, any of the above facts should more than suffice.


Excuse me but I am not a feminist. Let my husband *get his own damned stuff as I do. *Look after yourself.

Roll with punches because this 50’s bullshit mentality serves men’s needs well. I guess because I was fed lies all these years *you make assumptions. *You are dead wrong about me in particular. I believe in what is right and what is fair.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Excuse me but I am not a feminist. Let my husband *get his own damned stuff as I do. *Look after yourself.


That sounds selfish as hell.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Excuse me but I am not a feminist. Let my husband *get his own damned stuff as I do. *Look after yourself.
> 
> Roll with punches because this 50’s bullshit mentality serves men’s needs well. I guess because I was fed lies all these years *you make assumptions. *You are dead wrong about me in particular. I believe in what is right and what is fair.


i never said you were a feminist. however, finding that picture sexist is straight from the feminist handbook. i guess you could phrase it as i'm making assumptions. however, if you label something sexist, it's only natural to assume you have accepted feminist doctrine, because the word was first created in nov of 1965 by a feminist, specifically, pauline leet Sexism - Wikipedia

further evidence supportive of my assumption, is your assumption that the woman in the ad is oppressed by "the patriarchy" if you deny believing that, then your claim that the ad is sexist has no meaning for yourself, even before anyone else. nothing in the ad suggests that the woman is unhappy with her role in that relationship, and nothing suggests that she is not a willing participant. it's her life to live how she chooses. just as it is for any one, male or female. to assume she is a victim of sexism with no evidence is demeaning to her, as if she is unable to make her own choices and live by them. rejecting traditional roles for men and women is also straight out of the feminist playbook. any informed individual with the ability to understand logic would draw the same conclusions from your statement as i did. whether you consider yourself a feminist has little bearing on whether or not you believe in their doctrine. and if you believe that ad is sexist, you believe in feminist doctrine, just like i said. if living that way makes those people happy who are you to judge them? if you can't make judgments about gays and such, you don't get to judge traditional lifestyles either.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Verne

I hope that "with card" means age of majority or those blueberries will send you to prison.


----------



## Electraglide

And we're stuck with Big Macs.
10 Awesome McDonald’s Foods You Can Only Get In Japan
The second one sounds good.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> How effing unfair and let him get his own damned shit! This is cringe worthy.


Whether or not you find this cringeworthy in terms of sexism --can we at least agree that those ties are cringeworthy?

(And I do understand why we don't see ads like this any more)


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Whether or not you find this cringeworthy in terms of sexism --can we at least agree that those ties are cringeworthy?
> 
> (And I do understand why we don't see ads like this any more)


Yeah, we now have ads for feminine hygiene and erectile dysfunction and this




beyond cringeworthy.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

For you star wars people.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

Anybody else purchased a set of Schaller Straplocks lately?

They’ve changed their design of the “strap side” components and the knobs are now fastened with an Allen key.

It may be an improvement, but I’ve never had any problems with the old design so.......


----------



## keto

Milkman said:


> Anybody else purchased a set of Schaller Straplocks lately?
> 
> They’ve changed their design of the “strap side” components and the knobs are now fastened with an Allen key.
> 
> It may be an improvement, but I’ve never had any problems with the old design so.......
> 
> View attachment 267412


Yeah, I have a set on my Stingray bass. I haven't had to re-tighten the collar yet, which is a constant 'check and recheck, might not need tightening but chances are good they might' on the nut on the old style, which I also like and have several of. Over time, I will probably switch any new basses I might acquire to the new style, to me $25 or whatever well spent.


----------



## Milkman

I’d be more impressed if Schaller would sell only the guitar portion (knobs).

I have a bag full of the strap portion. If you’re playing a show, how many straps do you need?

I like just using one strap for a show. If I leave a separate strap on each guitar I might as well use the old “Coin O the Realm” system I used back when I would have considered store bought locks a waste of money.


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> I’d be more impressed if Schaller would sell only the guitar portion (knobs).
> 
> I have a bag full of the strap portion. If you’re playing a show, how many straps do you need?
> 
> I like just using one strap for a show. If I leave a separate strap on each guitar I might as well use the old “Coin O the Realm” system I used back when I would have considered store bought locks a waste of money.


I bought a bag of knobs from Stew-Mac or All Parts once.


----------



## Milkman

They sell Schaller (compatable) knobs?

Thanks. Has to be less than $30. a set.










Edit:

Thanks Mooh.

Yes indeed.

Grover Strap Buttons for Strap Locks | stewmac.com


----------



## cheezyridr

well, today has been pretty busy for me. i got alot of crap done today. pretty happy about that.
i did the oil and filter on my car
i rode to the far end of the next town over to pick up a fat sack
did my grocery shopping
folded the laundry
did the dishes
looked up how to seal my bilco doors
bought a hose and nozzle
learned that the doohickey that allows you to hook it up to the mower doesn't work nearly as well as they claim
next up, cooking spare ribs, watching a sword film, 
pack one, and let the doggies run around in the yard for a while
then it's off to bed


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

I just heard the news. May be old news to some. Brian Johnson has rejoined ACDC, they’re doing and album right now and then a new tour possibly with Phil Rudd on the drums(human metronome) 

*I am super excited *and am definitely doing a meet and greet with them no expenses spared.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

I did something like that years ago--can't find it right now though.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I just heard the news. May be old news to some. Brian Johnson has rejoined ACDC, they’re doing and album right now and then a new tour possibly with Phil Rudd on the drums(human metronome)
> 
> *I am super excited *and am definitely doing a meet and greet with them no expenses spared.


it doesn't get cooler than that. you HAVE to touch angus' left hand. who knows? he's got magic to spare, maybe some of it might rub off. i would not be able to stop myself.
i hope you get to do it.

edit: get him to sign your sg. how cool would THAT be?


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 267484


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## jb welder

keto said:


> Yeah, I have a set on my Stingray bass. I haven't had to re-tighten the collar yet, which is a constant 'check and recheck, might not need tightening but chances are good they might' on the nut on the old style


So the setscrew locks the thumbwheel nut? Good idea, I find the nuts often loose on the old style like you said.



Milkman said:


> They sell Schaller (compatable) knobs?
> 
> ...
> 
> Yes indeed.
> 
> Grover Strap Buttons for Strap Locks | stewmac.com


Not sure if the Grovers are interchangeable, they may well be, but there is a different listing for the Schallers:
Schaller Strap Buttons for S-Locks | stewmac.com


----------



## Milkman

jb welder said:


> So the setscrew locks the thumbwheel nut? Good idea, I find the nuts often loose on the old style like you said.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Grovers are interchangeable, they may well be, but there is a different listing for the Schallers:
> Schaller Strap Buttons for S-Locks | stewmac.com


Yeah it says right on the site that the Grovers work fine with the Schaller strap portion.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> it doesn't get cooler than that. you HAVE to touch angus' left hand. who knows? he's got magic to spare, maybe some of it might rub off. i would not be able to stop myself.
> i hope you get to do it.
> 
> edit: get him to sign your sg. how cool would THAT be?


OMG sign my SG. Brilliant Cheezy!! I will god willing, us amp if I can. 

I wish I were rich enough just to follow the bands all over the world that I love. Who knows maybe I will after we sell the cottage.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> OMG sign my SG. Brilliant Cheezy!! I will god willing, us amp if I can.


Maybe just the pickguard?
Consider; lugging your guitar to the show and risking damage, not to mention security may not allow you to bring it in.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>



Black Dog?


----------



## Guest

I'm thinking Immigrant Song.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Maybe just the pickguard?
> Consider; lugging your guitar to the show and risking damage, not to mention security may not allow you to bring it in.


I will dot all my “i’s” and cross all my “t”s before I attempt to bring in my guitar.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


He looks amazing! Not much has changed!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Gene looks haggard and really tired!


----------



## Verne




----------



## High/Deaf

Then there's this guy, who looks like he grew up in LA in an era when gender was fluid .......


----------



## jb welder

Verne said:


>


From first glance I thought it was R.Downey Jr.


----------



## Verne

HA.....I see it now. It does resemble hims.


----------



## oldjoat

Richards : only the nose remains the same


----------



## BSTheTech

Lola said:


> I just heard the news. May be old news to some. Brian Johnson has rejoined ACDC, they’re doing and album right now and then a new tour possibly with Phil Rudd on the drums(human metronome)
> 
> *I am super excited *and am definitely doing a meet and greet with them no expenses spared.


They were in Vancouver doing the recording 6+ months ago.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

And now for something a little different.


----------



## Verne




----------



## BSTheTech

Electraglide said:


> And now for something a little different.


----------



## Electraglide

Yeah, I never heard of that model of Toyota before either.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

Sunday, northern B.C.. Some places got almost 2' of snow.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


>


He's had worse.


----------



## oldjoat

just a flesh wound


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Sunday, northern B.C.. Some places got almost 2' of snow.


Love it. Just beautiful.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Love it. Just beautiful.


Possibly but when you go to bed and the flowers are blooming and the raspberries and strawberries are ready to pick and you wake up to this amount of snow and you didn't put the bike away last night it's not so beautiful. Don't worry, your snow is coming and you can have mine too.......just wait until mid December please.


----------



## oldjoat

the "I'm dreaming of a white xmas " dude never saw snow in real life ( just a postcard) 
he never shoveled / froze / had to commute / in the @#$%^&* ing stuff.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> And now for something a little different.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


>


You were good until Stav turned around tho.


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> You were good until Stav turned around tho.


hahaha my very first thought was "what the hell is the attraction to skinny chix with no ass?"
i thought of the last time i asked you that.
i was right in the middle of thinking _well, no point in bringing it up again._..
when the dude turned around.
so in a sense, i was fooled, but not in the way one might expect.

just to be clear, that was NOT a challenge to find some curvaceous guy to try and trick me with
i'm happy to have dodged the bullet this time


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> hahaha my very first thought was "what the hell is the attraction to skinny chix with no ass?"
> i thought of the last time i asked you that.
> i was right in the middle of thinking _well, no point in bringing it up again._..
> when the dude turned around.
> so in a sense, i was fooled, but not in the way one might expect.
> 
> just to be clear, that was NOT a challenge to find some curvaceous guy to try and trick me with
> i'm happy to have dodged the bullet this time


Nah, I was just killing time downloading music videos off of youtube to put on my iphone, The Band, The Byrds, Hu and some other Mongolian groups when it went from music to banned commercials and that's one of the commercials, though not the worst. And some of us like skinny chicks with no asses and chunky ones and in between. And, I watched this ad expecting to see something different when Stav turned around. You know when it gets to a certain point and all of a sudden you're looking at a Toyota emblem on the back of the car but that's not what happened. Of course then I had to go find the ad and post it here. 
Next time I'll find a big old gal with an acre or two of butt just for you. Or don't you like Kimmy.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Or don't you like Kimmy


How about Kermie then?


----------



## Electraglide

News Flash......Miss Piggy run over by a bus. Hog futures plummet


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> How about Kermie then?



you reminded me of something. for a while, the job i was on had a really good shithouse artist. i took pics of them, some of them are lost but the ones i still have, are these:


















that was aoc, but someone turned her into inigo montoya. 









i love how this one actually looks like fred gwynne. the ones i lost were aubrey hepburn, scarjo, and donald trump porking jerry nadler


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> i love how this one actually looks like fred gwynne


----------



## Electraglide

This was one of the books I used to read my son.
















Who knew that Herman Munster had other talents.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 267678


Oh Lily!!!


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Oh Lily!!!


----------



## Electraglide

Any time, Wednesday?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 267680


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

The first one could be said in parts to be getting close to iconic. The second one is blocked.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


An asthmatic eating the hottest pepper going and then going into a panic attack. No wonder she can't breath. Some one shove one of the chewed peppers up the camera mans ass. The guy is clueless.


----------



## Electraglide

Electraglide said:


> An asthmatic eating the hottest pepper going and then going into a panic attack. No wonder she can't breath. Some one shove one of the chewed peppers up the camera mans ass. The guy is clueless.


Here's another of her youtubes.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


>





They always stop that one right before the snake completely disappears. Rip off.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


>



Ok that's not bad.


----------



## LexxM3

Wander if anyone will figure this out without looking it up? Hint: lost in translation — should have been closer to 66.6667%


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> An asthmatic eating the hottest pepper going and then going into a panic attack. No wonder she can't breath. Some one shove one of the chewed peppers up the camera mans ass. The guy is clueless.


And drinkiing water to 'calm' it down instead of milk. 

I think it was fake.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> And drinkiing water to 'calm' it down instead of milk.
> 
> I think it was fake.


Maybe, but trying to eat Carolina Reapers is one of the current youtube challenges (lots of clips available). I enjoy the stinky fish challenges.

Funny if you enjoy watching others projectile vomit.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> And drinkiing water to 'calm' it down instead of milk.
> 
> I think it was fake.


Don't think so, I've been to pepper eating contests and have seen the same results and had the same kind of breathing problems tho not as bad if I mistakenly eat something too spicy.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Maybe, but trying to eat Carolina Reapers is one of the current youtube challenges (lots of clips available). I enjoy the stinky fish challenges.
> 
> Funny if you enjoy watching others projectile vomit.


I usually need a little light humour at night to retain what's left of my sanity.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Don't think so, I've been to pepper eating contests and have seen the same results and had the same kind of breathing problems tho not as bad if I mistakenly eat something too spicy.


I've never taken part in anything like that, but they say it hurts just as much coming out as it did going in.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


>


Nope, Who's on third. Guess Who's on second. Is someone the headliner? Yes.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Nope, Who's on third. Guess Who's on second. Is someone the headliner? Yes.


----------



## Guest

Top 50 worst band names ever or most outrageous, or just plain stupid

Rainbow Butt Monkeys is there. lol


----------



## keto

laristotle said:


> Top 50 worst band names ever or most outrageous, or just plain stupid
> 
> Rainbow Butt Monkeys is there. lol


I had one of their albums on cassette years ago, it was actually pretty damned good!


----------



## butterknucket

The Rainbow Butt Monkeys had a song that was pretty good. They're now Finger Eleven. 

Also, Holy Fuck didn't make the list.


----------



## cheezyridr

the pic of lily munster posted earlier reminded me of this series because mellisa hunter is such a babe


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> the pic of lily munster posted earlier reminded me of this series because mellisa hunter is such a babe


I often wondered what happened to Wednesday's baby brother.


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> reminded me of this series


Which reminded me of this;


----------



## Verne

Easily one of my all time favourite albums. That is all, back to my animal memes.............and by animals, I mean mostly cats. =^..^=


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


One hell of a honeymoon.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> One hell of a honeymoon.


Maybe things are just getting started.


----------



## Verne

bucketnutter...........could be a good forum name.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I went to gender revealing today . The dr. Told be " congratulations your a man!" 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

1979.


----------



## jb welder

LexxM3 said:


> Wander if anyone will figure this out without looking it up? Hint: lost in translation — should have been closer to 66.6667%


I'll never be able.
"Don't be sad" ?


----------



## LexxM3

jb welder said:


> I'll never be able.
> "Don't be sad" ?


Well, those are parts of it, so I suspect you’ve got it.


----------



## jb welder

LexxM3 said:


> Well, those are parts of it, so I suspect you’ve got it.


I have to disagree about the cracker jack box though.
(https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...ning-to-right-now.76417/page-302#post-2512856)


----------



## mhammer




----------



## Milkman

Modesty

Dave's a hard guy not to like.

This is his response to rumors that he was asked to replace Neal Peart in Rush.

“I would say, ‘I’m not physically or musically capable, but thanks for the offer.’ Neil Peart, that’s a whole other animal, another species of drummer. I know the arrangements, but I’m like Meg White to Neil Peart. And she’s one of my favorite drummers! She’s my daughter’s favorite drummer, too. My daughter plays drums to two types of music: White Stripes and AC/DC. I’m like, ‘That’s exactly what you need to be doing.'”


----------



## Mooh

cheezyridr said:


> the pic of lily munster posted earlier reminded me of this series because mellisa hunter is such a babe


That’s some of the funniest stuff I’ve watched in a long time...and yeah, she’s hot.


----------



## keto

Milkman said:


> Modesty
> 
> Dave's a hard guy not to like.
> 
> This is his response to rumors that he was asked to replace Neal Peart in Rush.
> 
> “I would say, ‘I’m not physically or musically capable, but thanks for the offer.’ Neil Peart, that’s a whole other animal, another species of drummer. I know the arrangements, but I’m like Meg White to Neil Peart. And she’s one of my favorite drummers! She’s my daughter’s favorite drummer, too. My daughter plays drums to two types of music: White Stripes and AC/DC. I’m like, ‘That’s exactly what you need to be doing.'”


Dave who?


----------



## Milkman

keto said:


> Dave who?


Sorry, that was a quote from Dave Grohl


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

I'd date her








but someone might have to put me up to it.


----------



## Guest

or provide a step ladder?


----------



## cheezyridr

Post deleted for derogatory content.


----------



## Electraglide

Post deleted for derogatory content.


----------



## Guest

HOW TO REQUEST A SONG FROM THE BAND

When requesting a song from the band, just say “Play my song.” We have chips implanted in our heads with an unlimited database of the favorite tunes of every patron who ever walked into a bar and all songs ever recorded so feel free to be vague, we love the challenge.

If we say we really don’t remember that tune you want, we’re only kidding. Bands do know every song ever recorded, so keep humming. Hum harder if need be… it helps jog the memory, or just repeat your request over and over again.

If a band tells you they do not know a song you want to hear, they either forgot they know the tune or they are just putting you on. Try singing a few words for the band, any words will do. It also helps to scream your request from across the room several times per set followed by the phrases, “AW, COME ON!” and “YOU SUCK!”

Exaggerated hand gestures expressing disapproval from the dance floor are a big help as well, such as the thumbs down or your middle finger up. Put-downs are the best way to jog a band’s memory. This instantly promotes you to the status of “Personal Friend of the Band.” You can bet your request will be the next song we play.

Entertainers are notorious fakers and jokesters and never really prepared for their shows. We simply walk on stage with no prior thought to what we will do once we arrive. We don’t actually make set lists or rehearse songs, we mostly just wait for you to yell something out, then fake it.

An entertainer’s job is easy, even a monkey could do it, so don’t let them off the hook easily. Your request is all that matters. Once you’ve figured out what genre of music the band plays, please make your requests from a totally different genre, the more exaggerated the better. If it’s a blues band playing, yell for some Metallica, Black Sabbath or Motley Crue. If it’s a death-speed metal band be sure to request Brown Eyed Girl or some Grateful Dead. We musicians constantly need to broaden our horizons and it’s your job to see that it happens… immediately.

TALKING WITH THE BAND

The best time to discuss anything with the band in any meaningful way is at the middle of a song when all band members are singing at the same time. Our hearing is so advanced that we can pick out your tiny voice from the megawatt wall of sound blasting all around us. And we can converse with you in sign language while singing the song, so don’t worry that we’re in the middle of the chorus.

Musicians are expert lip-readers too. If a musician does not reply to your question or comment during a tune, it’s because they didn’t get a good look at your mouth in order to read your lips. Simply continue to scream out your request and be sure to over emphasize the words with your lips. This helps immensely. Don’t be fooled. Singers have the innate ability to answer questions and sing at the same time. If the singer doesn’t answer your questions immediately, regardless of how stupid the question may seem, it’s because they are purposely ignoring you. If this happens, immediately cop an attitude. We love this.

IMPORTANT TIP

When an entertainer leans over to hear you better, grab his or her head in both hands and yell directly into their ear, while holding their head securely so they can’t pull away. This will be taken as an invitation to a friendly game of tug of war between their head and your hands. Don’t give up, hang on until the singer or guitar player submits. Drummers are often unavailable for this fun game since they usually sit at the back, protected by their drum kits. Keyboard players are protected by their instrument and only play the game when tricked into coming out from behind their instruments. Though difficult to get them to play, it’s not impossible, so keep trying. They’re especially vulnerable during the break between songs.

HELPING THE BAND

If you inform the band that you are a singer, the band will appreciate your help with the next few tunes, or however long you can remain standing on stage. If you’re too drunk to stand unassisted, simply lean on one of the band members or the most expensive piece of equipment you see. Just pretend you’re in a karaoke bar. Simply feel free to walk up on stage and join in the fun. By the way, the drunker you are, the better you sound, and the louder you should sing. If by chance you fall off the stage, be sure to crawl back up and attempt to sing harmony. Keep in mind that nothing assists the band more than outrageous dancing, fifth and sixth part harmonies or a tambourine played on one and three and out of tempo. Try the cowbell, they love the challenge. The band always needs the help and will take this as a compliment.

Finally, the microphone and PA system are merely props, they don’t really amplify your voice, so when you grab the mic out of the singer’s hand, be sure to scream into it at the top of your lungs, otherwise nobody will hear what a great singer you are. Hearing is over-rated anyhow. The crowd and the sound tech will love you for it.

BONUS TIP

As a last resort, wait until the band takes a break and then get on stage and start playing their instruments. They love this. Even if you are ejected from the club, you can rest assured in the knowledge you have successfully completed your audition. The band will call you the following day to offer you a position.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Verne said:


>


So what if the Who, the BeeGees, the Flying Burrito Brothers & the Fuggs toured together?


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> So what if the Who, the BeeGees, the Flying Burrito Brothers & the Fuggs toured together?


The Flying Burrito Brothers as headlines with the Who and The Fugs as openers. The Bee Gees got embarrassed and left the tour.


----------



## Verne

Wouldn't it be Bee Gee now.........no more plural??


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Wouldn't it be Bee Gee now.........no more plural??


Probably be The Fug and The Flying Burrito Brother too.


----------



## oldjoat

Verne said:


> Wouldn't it be Bee Gee now.........no more plural??


so now we have Bee or Gee?


----------



## Guest




----------



## BSTheTech

Ear worm that has been stuck in my head for a week. Hoping I can pass it on to somebody else.






Great line - We got into a car, away we started rollin, I said how much you pay for this? Said “nothing man it’s stolen”.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


>


Face palm moment 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne

BSTheTech said:


> Ear worm that has been stuck in my head for a week. Hoping I can pass it on to somebody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great line - We got into a car, away we started rollin, I said how much you pay for this? Said “nothing man it’s stolen”.


Awesome!!! I saw them at Call the Office here years ago. Was a great night. I had all their CDs. Very fun band.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> The Flying Burrito Brothers as headlines with the Who and The Fugs as openers. The Bee Gees got embarrassed and left the tour.


Actually it would be the Who Gibbs a Flying Fugg tour.


----------



## keto

zontar said:


> Actually it would be the Who Gibbs a Flying Fugg tour.


Unlimited likes.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Verne




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

No! 

No. No. 

No. 

No. 

No. 

Yes.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Lola

And the shit hits the fan! 

I just found out my boss lied to me about company protocols. WTF. She’s telling me something she knows very little about. I know too many ppl in this company after 8 yrs. It only takes a phone call or two to find out the truth besides knowing all the hard and fast rules myself. 

I have lost all respect for her. 

Looking for new employment. I can no longer work with this woman and I don’t trust her anymore. 

And I only have 1 more yr before Freedom 55 kicks in and this crap happens.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> And the shit hits the fan!
> 
> I just found out my boss lied to me about company protocols. WTF. She’s telling me something she knows very little about. I know too many ppl in this company after 8 yrs. It only takes a phone call or two to find out the truth besides knowing all the hard and fast rules myself.
> 
> I have lost all respect for her.
> 
> Looking for new employment. I can no longer work with this woman and I don’t trust her anymore.
> 
> And I only have 1 more yr before Freedom 55 kicks in and this crap happens.


I’m sorry this is happening, but take time to step back and take a breath. One year until retirement?

Not many decent employers would want to hire someone for a year and then lose them.

I don’t know how bad it is for you, but on face value, I’d try to tough it out.


----------



## oldjoat

Lola said:


> I just found out my boss lied to me .


OK, fine to be p*ssed off... but keep it to yourself right now at work.
(I assuming your shop doesn't have benefits/ pension after retirement that you may lose if you switch companies)

quietly start looking elsewhere and put feelers out .... "just trying to maximize the nest egg before fully retiring" excuse.
meantime , document everything till you leave ( e-mails/ phone calls/ problems / in a black book and any *proof of incompetence*)

if a better job comes up , take it and drop the "proof" on the *CEO's desk* when you leave 

if you have to tough it out , so be it. just withdraw your services "after working hours" .... 
and *don't* train the new recruit for them , let her do it.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> And the shit hits the fan!
> 
> I just found out my boss lied to me about company protocols. WTF. She’s telling me something she knows very little about. I know too many ppl in this company after 8 yrs. It only takes a phone call or two to find out the truth besides knowing all the hard and fast rules myself.
> 
> I have lost all respect for her.
> 
> Looking for new employment. I can no longer work with this woman and I don’t trust her anymore.
> 
> And I only have 1 more yr before Freedom 55 kicks in and this crap happens.


I, too, feel for your situation. But I concur with @Milkman that it might be better toughing it out, if only for 1 more year. 'One year' jobs probably aren't that easy to find.

I had to eat a lot of corporate shit in the last few years before I retired. Junior management at where I was became one long line of sycophants and yes-men. No more hiring smart or technically superior people, these senior management mooks would rather hire 'supporters' that didn't challenge them or threaten their position i.e. the dumber-than-a-fucking-post applicants that kissed their ass three ways to Sunday.

I could have stayed longer and increased the pension - my job wasn't physically taxing and I could have done it for another 5 years. But I decided early retirement was better than spending the next decade or two in jail for killing one of these braindead, useless cocksu .......... but I digress. I still had to wade through a few years of shit with tongue firmly in cheek. As nasty as it was at times, it feels good looking at it from this side of things now.


----------



## Milkman

Ever seen the movie "Sicario"?

I'll be spending the day in Juarez.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Electraglide

Unlike others I say if you feel like walking, walk. Just check before hand that you're entitled to unemployment and that you have a legit reason for leaving. Not too sure if incompatibility is a good reason anymore for leaving work tho it still is for getting a divorce. Another thing to check is if you pay into a company pension plan and the company matches what you pay, is there a time limit on how long you have to work there before you get what the company pays. The one job I left I was a week short and so didn't get the company match. It was payed to me but I had to pay it back. 
I've always worked "on the shop floor" and the closest I ever came to all the 'power' bs was when I was an IWA Union rep in the 70's. Never saw the need to screw the bosses.....no benefit in that and never had the need to screw up someone else's life by documenting everything. As far as the "Freedom 55" thing goes, that's up to you but you don't have to tell your new employer anything about it until the time comes.


----------



## oldjoat

documentation is for her protection ( in case it goes side ways ), and the immediate "boss" decides to do her over ... it does happen
just a case of CYA ... can be used ( or not used) at Lola's discretion and for protection.

can be held back , and if the "boss" starts bad mouthing her, Lola can drop it at the top of the company and let things take its course.
( and looks good for her in cases of improper termination proceedings )


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Electraglide

@cboutilier.......maybe wardo will lend you his hat.


----------



## cboutilier

Electraglide said:


> @cboutilier.......maybe wardo will lend you his hat.





http://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FHJi5C92%3Btype%3Dalbum




http://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FHJi5C92%3Btype%3Dalbum


I would like a white one.


----------



## vadsy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> Ever seen the movie "Sicario"?
> 
> I'll be spending the day in Juarez.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Good luck. Just stay out of El Paso and you’ll be fine.


----------



## Wardo

Bent my back for a dollar a day in a Texas sugar field.
Spent a week in a stinkin Juarez jail.
Seen men come out of gutters. 
Ready to give their lives away.
For a slug at a lousy bottle of rot gut wine.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> Bent my back for a dollar a day in a Texas sugar field.
> Spent a week in a stinkin Juarez jail.
> Seen men come out of gutters.
> Ready to give their lives away.
> For a slug at a lousy bottle of rot gut wine.


Started on a Friday,
saw the Dog and Pony show
then spent three days
in La Ocho.
Saw men hide in corners 
where corners can't be found,
a bottle of Tequila
and a bitch with a hound. 
It's hard to sleep with 30 puking guys in an eight by twelve room.

Closest I came to Ciudad Juárez would have been El Paso. Lend the boy your hat.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

vadsy said:


> Good luck. Just stay out of El Paso and you’ll be fine.


Sadly, until the recent horror story, El Paso was one of the safest cities in the states.

I have friends who lost family members.

I’m there now.


----------



## zontar

Verne said:


>


Also appropriate for the pun thread


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## mhammer

The current newsstand issue of Guitar Player has an interview with George Thorogood, focussing on his new signature Epiphone model. I'm not much of a Thorogood fan, but this quote was too good to ignore. The interviewer asks him whether he uses pedals, and Thorogood replies: "No, the last pedals I used were on a tricycle."


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 268702


Hot glue?


Holy crap, LOL.


----------



## High/Deaf

One of those situations where only one guy knows how to run it -------- and not well enough to actually fix anything anyone else changes. 

These things are BFM* to some people.


* Black Fvcking Magic


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

Milkman said:


> Hot glue?


Oh god I hope so!!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


My sister has prescription sunglasses that are made from recycled records.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Just got in the door from work. Worked a double shift and I am getting ready to play guitar and have some fun! It never gets old or stale. So privileged to be able to own what I own. 






ing Ear to Ear.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Four kids and a dog in the back, no seatbelts or anything like that. The lucky kid got to ride for a while right in the back with the dog; the other three were within reach of dad's right arm. Every once in a while the kids would be rotated. That thing would pull a trailer no problem. That almost looks like the Hope Princeton in Manning park 1958 or 9. just needs a canvas waterbag and a 10 man canvas Woods tent. 
"Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!
Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!
Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!"


----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Four kids and a dog in the back, no seatbelts or anything like that. The lucky kid got to ride for a while right in the back with the dog; the other three were within reach of dad's right arm. Every once in a while the kids would be rotated. That thing would pull a trailer no problem. That almost looks like the Hope Princeton in Manning park 1958 or 9. just needs a canvas waterbag and a 10 man canvas Woods tent.
> "Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!
> Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!
> Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!"


My mom's parents would have 11 kids and themselves in their 1961 Pontiac. 

It was about layers.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> 1961 Pontiac


A friend had one of those.
Apparently the largest NA station wagon ever built.
And they were big.


----------



## Verne

AKA Land yachts


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> A friend had one of those.
> Apparently the largest NA station wagon ever built.
> And they were big.


I don't think their's was a station wagon, but I'll get confirmation

That many siblings for my mom meant a lot of cousins for me. We did the same thing....layers. 

I remember having nine people in my mom's 2 door 1986 Pontiac Sunbird. My hand got slammed in the door.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> I remember having nine people in my mom's 2 door 1986 Pontiac Sunbird.


Was everyone dressed as a clown? lol


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> My mom's parents would have 11 kids and themselves in their 1961 Pontiac.
> 
> It was about layers.


We used to stuff a lot of kids in those cars......guys in first and girls on top; closed the doors and windows, light up a couple of joints then drive to the lake. When I drove out here in 2005 I had a '65 Parisienne loaded to the roof and pulling a 20' Uhaul trailer. They were big but there would have been a lot more room in a Bonni Station Wagon. I can see getting two adults and eleven kids in there easily. 4 in the front seat, 4 in the back seat and the rest in the back with room to spare for the groceries. Drop the back of the back seat, throw in a mattress and they were the perfect drive in movie car. You could fit some of the cars I owned back then in the back of a wagon and still have room for beer.


----------



## Verne

One of my favourite 80s movies. For those who remember...............


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Was everyone dressed as a clown? lol


Well it was the 80's, so anything was possible.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


How many lanes in that bridge?


----------



## Electraglide

When you ask a woman how she feels.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> When you ask a woman how she feels.


is this from the silent film era,?


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


>


New thread challenge?
'Meme this'.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> New thread challenge?
> 'Meme this'.


This might need more than just Tampax and chocolate.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> New thread challenge?
> 'Meme this'.


Just read her lips. Maria got nasty in '27


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


I'm not too sure I'd mind at times.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> I'm not too sure I'd mind at times.


Nor me, sometime a bad girl is just the ticket.


----------



## Mooh

Oh my...


----------



## WCGill

...oh my, oh my.


----------



## Electraglide

Pope stuck in elevator for 25 minutes, freed by fire brigade


----------



## oldjoat

elevator is box suspended by a cable ...
that makes him "pope on a rope" then


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

Shouldn't they be naked when summoning a dark lord?


----------



## Verne

"Oh, hi honey. You're home early"


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Shouldn't they be naked when summoning a dark lord?


I asked for a PG-13 version seeing as I'm walking on thin ice around here lately.


----------



## laristotle

Not anymore. lol


----------



## Verne

Stirring that pot.


----------



## Electraglide

Summon away.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Is the dark pumpkin spice lord Jewish?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Verne

HAHAHA. Reverb is hilarious!!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

Making meatballs























Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

For all you parents tomorrow


----------



## Lola

This is such a cool backing track to learn an take with you. Learned it in 5 minutes and now I am adding my own stuff in there.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Did this more than once.








I went for rides like this and so did my son and my granddaughters and a lot of other kids.








Safe as can be.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 269060


Bad moon rising.


----------



## Electraglide

Stripping rock music down to it's bare essentials.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


I'm in Love.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

I know small block 350 engines were a common swap into some Jag XKS.........but that takes the cake on Euro swap.


laristotle said:


>


----------



## oldjoat

fords just bolted in ... cause they used the ford c6 tranny in some models


----------



## Verne

Ooooops, typo.....should be XJS. I oopsed because it is an XKE in the picture.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Hmm, tempo changes...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer




----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


>


Boris Johnson?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

Okay, gonna try this again.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Time to go motorboating.


----------



## Electraglide

I forced myself to find just the right Video. Took a long time.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Cadillac flower hauler meets ZZ Top. 'bout a '53. Not a bad bike either.....Knuckle motor made for climbing hills.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Looks like one of the bugs my ex boss used to build. '52 body.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


We talking flathead or Babel Fish?


----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket

My uncle had one of these in the backyard when we were kids.


----------



## Electraglide

When you crash one of these into a Willow tree your father is not impressed. 








Ended up backroading in one of these for a while.


----------



## LanceT

1600 Kent engine, maybe 60 hp? Torque steer for days.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

Recognize anyone?


----------



## zontar

I keep late hours...


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> I keep late hours...


Me too. Been up since 2:30. Just can’t sleep.

Anyhow summer is over, yeah! A big YEAH! Less migraines to deal with. Nice big fluffy sweaters to keep me warm.

Anyhow, we gutted the cottage over the summer with the intention of selling. I spent every spare minute working there. It was tedious and very trying on my nerves working with my husband(we are both very OCD) but I did learn how to use assorted power tools(an even a skill saw)and I learned how to drywall. That was fun but very messy. My drywalling expertise turned out very well. It took me several tries to feather the edges of the mud seamlessly but I did a really nice job. Proud of my new skill sets. Lol

Our intention was to have it ready by the beginning of August but that was a big fail even though we contracted some of the work out. My PRS purchase is hanging in the balance because of this. I will wait patiently though.

It will probably be finished within the next two weeks. We missed prime selling time so it will go up for sale next April. I will miss it terribly. Lots of history was made there.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

This Buick is just to die for. Look at that chrome!!


----------



## Lola

I can’t tell what year this Corvette is but it’s got to be the 60’s. Any takers on the yr?

Look at that blower. Beautiful 

It’s so pretty. The details are just fabulous.


----------



## Lola

My favorite year. 1963 split window coupe.

I want one of these!


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> Any takers on the yr?


'58 - '62.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## oldjoat

hey that ain't so bad ... let the bus follow a slow cyclist for 15 blocks , I'm sure the passengers will understand .


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> hey that ain't so bad ... let the bus follow a slow cyclist for 15 blocks , I'm sure the passengers will understand .


Worse if the cyclist has to follow a slow bus for 15 blocks.


----------



## Electraglide

They just catch them on the run.


----------



## laristotle

pizza delivery?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> They just catch them on the run.


Heck of a workout.


----------



## Wardo

oldjoat said:


> hey that ain't so bad ... let the bus follow a slow cyclist for 15 blocks , I'm sure the passengers will understand .


They need to get bike lanes on the 401 and the other closed access highways in the GTA. That’d be fuckin awesom.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> They need to get bike lanes on the 401 and the other closed access highways in the GTA. That’d be fuckin awesom.


1/2 a point for a kid with no helmet while facebooking on his phone. Running hime over after a semi sideswipes him doesn't count. 20 points if it's someone between 20 and 40 with a fannypack, manbun and texting on his phone. 5 points if you get him while he's crawling away after the semi gets him.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


>













.......Let's call it a Jumpoline


.......No, we're naming it after your mom.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Me too. Been up since 2:30. Just can’t sleep.
> 
> Anyhow summer is over, yeah! A big YEAH! Less migraines to deal with. Nice big fluffy sweaters to keep me warm.
> 
> Anyhow, we gutted the cottage over the summer with the intention of selling. I spent every spare minute working there. It was tedious and very trying on my nerves working with my husband(we are both very OCD) but I did learn how to use assorted power tools(an even a skill saw)and I learned how to drywall. That was fun but very messy. My drywalling expertise turned out very well. It took me several tries to feather the edges of the mud seamlessly but I did a really nice job. Proud of my new skill sets. Lol
> 
> Our intention was to have it ready by the beginning of August but that was a big fail even though we contracted some of the work out. My PRS purchase is hanging in the balance because of this. I will wait patiently though.
> 
> It will probably be finished within the next two weeks. We missed prime selling time so it will go up for sale next April. I will miss it terribly. Lots of history was made there.


I was actually quoting the song I was listening to--Blue Collar -BTO
But it did fit when I was posting.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>



SpongeBob has the right idea for sure. If I had to face the prospect of rebuilding my home every few years, I'd move the house or leave it behind.

Maybe I lack something in character, but they have hurricanes EVERY year along the southeastern coast of the USA. They have tornadoes EVERY year throughout tornado alley.

How many times would you face this risk before cutting your losses and finding higher ground?

And, if climate change is real (I'm of the opinion it is) as sea levels continue to rise, there are an awful lot of people who will be looking for dry ground.


----------



## laristotle

Higher ground and I'd be building a Hobbit home.


----------



## Verne

Some may get this..............some may not


----------



## LexxM3

Verne said:


> Some may get this..............some may not


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## silvertonebetty

Tried a new recipe. 3 medium packs of ground beef, 4 eggs, mustard, ketchup, onion barbecue sauce, garlic powder,salt ,pepper and weird as it sounds cornflakes for a filler . It doesn't taste bad. The second batch is about done and the then the third will be put in the oven.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Cost of raising a son? $$$$$$

Value of seeing him completely turn his life around after a troubled childhood? Beyond all measure.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> Cost of raising a son? $$$$$$
> 
> Value of seeing him completely turn his life around after a troubled childhood? Beyond all measure.
> 
> View attachment 269740
> View attachment 269742


Milkboy?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 269734


I have made 240 of them in the last week 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> I have made 240 of them in the last week
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Using corn flakes isn't weird, my grandmother used to do that. Try crushed corn chips and Doritos. Hold the ketchup and BBque sauce and use crushed garlic instead of garlic salt. What are you serving them with and how many of the 240 did you eat yourself? How big is a medium pack of ground beef there? I buy 5 lbs at a time, it's a lot cheaper and fresher. The store I buy it from grinds their own.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> Using corn flakes isn't weird, my grandmother used to do that. Try crushed corn chips and Doritos. Hold the ketchup and BBque sauce and use crushed garlic instead of garlic salt. What are you serving them with and how many of the 240 did you eat yourself? How big is a medium pack of ground beef there? I buy 5 lbs at a time, it's a lot cheaper and fresher. The store I buy it from grinds their own.


About $7 a pack and the 240 is not including the ones I ate lol. We have pot lucks at church a fare bit so I figured I’d freeze some for the next one . Arhat and a lot of times I don’t feel like cooking.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 269890


Show the rest.


----------



## Mooh

Electraglide said:


> Show the rest.


Would have to search R. Crumb images, I picked this one up randomly.


----------



## Electraglide

the girls name is Honeybunch Kaminski and that's about as far as we can go.


----------



## oldjoat

I see you knew her personally ( and self portrait I assume ?)


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## oldjoat

that was my garage on any saturday night .... ( minus the propane tanks/ paint cans )


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> I see you knew her personally ( and self portrait I assume ?)


Knew her older sister. That's not a self portrait but close. Missing the black vest and boots. Had that comic among others.


----------



## cheezyridr

edit:


now that i know what happened, it's all good. but glad that mod is gone though


----------



## Verne

Wow. Did you miss the end of that whole shitshow. Long story short, davetcan is the new mod. There is one mod who is no longer with us on the board. That is where your disappearance was rooted, that particular mod. Laristotle was removed entirely. There is just so much that happened, and I can't even explain because I don't know this old mod, but just wow. It was quite an ordeal for a few days. Welcome back.


----------



## Mooh

@cheezyridr I think you were likely caught up in the schmozzle that resulted in a mod being booted after mistreating members. There's been a sort of reboot and we're back to almost normal.


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> That's not a self portrait but close. Missing the black vest and boots.


so ... what's it like to be famous ?
(or have a comic done after you ?)

awww skip it ... real life is more interesting, right ?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## greco

cheezyridr said:


> well, somehow i got back in here. i was supposed to be banned from here 3 more weeks. been here 10 years, never had a warning. this place went from say whatever, to watch your ass pretty much over night. not only did i not know that was offensive, but it's a word still used in other contexts all the time.
> i don't know who the asshole was that reported me, and i don't know which mod gave me the boot. but i tell you this much, hell will freeze over before i renew my paid membership. i won't give this place one more penny after that bullshit.
> 
> so, whoever you were that complained, and who ever did the suspending:


@cheezyridr I reported you. I also wrote a post and openly apologized to you. 
Unfortunately, I can't find that post after doing several searches.

My intention was to ask that two sentences you wrote in one of your posts be altered or deleted. I felt extremely guilty that it resulted in you being banned as that was not my intent and I indicated that I felt it was too harsh.

Again, my sincere apologies. Welcome back!

If you want to discuss this further, please send me a PM.


----------



## greco




----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> so ... what's it like to be famous ?
> (or have a comic done after you ?)
> 
> awww skip it ... real life is more interesting, right ?


Ne ver knew Crumb or was in San Fran at that time but I did know Rand Holmes and was in that area of Vancouver and knew a bunch of the people who he might have used as the basis of his characters.


----------



## Electraglide

Anyone


----------



## keto

cheezyridr said:


> well, somehow i got back in here. i was supposed to be banned from here 3 more weeks. been here 10 years, never had a warning. this place went from say whatever, to watch your ass pretty much over night. not only did i not know that was offensive, but it's a word still used in other contexts all the time.
> i don't know who the asshole was that reported me, and i don't know which mod gave me the boot. but i tell you this much, hell will freeze over before i renew my paid membership. i won't give this place one more penny after that bullshit.
> 
> so, whoever you were that complained, and who ever did the suspending:


It's a longish story, found elsewhere, but they made al3d a mod and he went banhammer happy. You didn't take the worst of it, 3-4-5 members had their accounts closed on them and they're not recoverable. He was stopped and presumably booted after cutting a Dorian swath through the place. Scott came back and did what he could to save the day.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


i've said before that although i'm not a big ozzy fan, his book is the funniest i've read in my entire life. in it, there is a story of tony and the others doing something like this to him several times. if you haven't read the book, i encourage you to. i'm not exaggerating to say i never went beyond 2 pages without genuine laughter.



greco said:


> @cheezyridr I reported you. I also wrote a post and openly apologized to you.
> Unfortunately, I can't find that post after doing several searches.
> 
> My intention was to ask that two sentences you wrote in one of your posts be altered or deleted. I felt extremely guilty that it resulted in you being banned as that was not my intent and I indicated that I felt it was too harsh.
> 
> Again, my sincere apologies. Welcome back!
> 
> If you want to discuss this further, please send me a PM.


if anyone ever needed an example of manly behavior, in my opinion the above post illustrates it pretty well. if i was still in canada, i would totally buy you a beer. otoh, if you're ever near delaware, the offer stands


----------



## Verne

^^ -- this is what makes this a great place to hang out. Ownership, acknowledgement, and acceptance.


----------



## greco

cheezyridr said:


> if anyone ever needed an example of manly behavior, in my opinion the above post illustrates it pretty well. if i was still in canada, i would totally buy you a beer. otoh, if you're ever near delaware, the offer stands


Thanks for this post, @cheezyridr. I really think it should be me buying the beer, given what happened.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


>


----------



## zontar

...how a fuzz pedal first brought them together.


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> ...how a fuzz pedal first brought them together.


this is the greatest fuzz pedal ever made, in the history of guitar:


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> this is the greatest fuzz pedal ever made, in the history of guitar:


Never tried one--but it looks cool.
Will have to check it out if I ever get a chance.


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> Never tried one--but it looks cool.
> Will have to check it out if I ever get a chance.


the switch gives you 3 diff transistors, it really changes the sound and behavior. i got mine from a forum member years ago, before him i never knew of them. it's the one piece of gear i'll starve before i sell.


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> the switch gives you 3 diff transistors, it really changes the sound and behavior. i got mine from a forum member years ago, before him i never knew of them. it's the one piece of gear i'll starve before i sell.


I looked them up & the current ones look a bit different.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 270098


It's all relative (ity).


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> View attachment 270098


Toby?


----------



## greco

Electraglide said:


> Anyone


Sign for "more"?


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 270136


----------



## High/Deaf

Verne said:


> ^^ -- this is what makes this a great place to hang out. Ownership, acknowledgement, and acceptance.


Yes, but this 'trait' can be taken to extremes. A little goes a long way, too much is like buying votes or something. ^)@#


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

greco said:


> Sign for "more"?


Coffee


----------



## greco

Electraglide said:


> Coffee


Oh well, I tried to go by memory. I just looked it up now.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

You best hope those valves are closed tight when he's on the road before you. Better back off another 1/2 mile or so.


----------



## cboutilier

Electraglide said:


> You best hope those valves are closed tight when he's on the road before you. Better back off another 1/2 mile or so.


Them valves leak after about 3 hours of use.

The cam-lock caps are pretty reliable though. They're what's keeping the poop in.


----------



## Electraglide

cboutilier said:


> Them valves leak after about 3 hours of use.
> 
> The cam-lock caps are pretty reliable though. They're what's keeping the poop in.


If they're put on right and tight and then there's what's left in the hose. When they leak....and they do, it's not a pretty sight.


----------



## cboutilier

Electraglide said:


> If they're put on right and tight and then there's what's left in the hose. When they leak....and they do, it's not a pretty sight.


Trust me, I know. I put in 4 years time on vac trucks.


----------



## Electraglide

cboutilier said:


> Trust me, I know. I put in 4 years time on vac trucks.


It's bad enough following one in a car. Never happened to me but I've seen bikes that have followed to close behind them. Same with following behind motor homes and campers with built in tanks.


----------



## zontar

Yes. Yeah, a bit.
A bit.
A bit.
A bit.
She has got a wart.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> Yes. Yeah, a bit.
> A bit.
> A bit.
> A bit.
> She has got a wart.


She turned me into a newt..........it got better.


----------



## Verne




----------



## LexxM3

Verne said:


>


Almost. Forgot to add “, but that’s not important right now.”


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Lola

I love this commercial!


----------



## High/Deaf

To follow the back of truck theme .......


----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

for a vehicle that could barely get out of it's own way ... and add a second (trailer) ???? 

loved the Bus ( with a larger motor )


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## cboutilier

Electraglide said:


> It's bad enough following one in a car. Never happened to me but I've seen bikes that have followed to close behind them. Same with following behind motor homes and campers with built in tanks.


I've had to clean up miles long spills from fuel and oil tankers that did it.


----------



## Johnny Spune

butterknucket said:


>


This was really interesting. I watched about an hour and a half......

until I realized it was in Russian-and I can’t speak Russian. 

Baaaaaaaaahahahahahaha!!!!

Butterknucket your one crazy s o b! Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## greco

Copied and pasted from the Jazz Guitar Forum...

"How long have you been playing jazz?"
_
"Oh, about 25 years now."_

"And what advice would you have for someone starting out?"

_"The first 25 years are the hardest."_


----------



## butterknucket

Johnny Spune said:


> This was really interesting. I watched about an hour and a half......
> 
> until I realized it was in Russian-and I can’t speak Russian.
> 
> Baaaaaaaaahahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> Butterknucket your one crazy s o b! Hahahahaha!!!!


I hope I brought a little sunshine to your day.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Sure did. I had a good chuckle.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Johnny Spune

A Russian woman that can’t speak English?


----------



## butterknucket

Johnny Spune said:


> A Russian woman that can’t speak English?


Greta Garbo

A Swedish woman who could speak English.


----------



## Johnny Spune

It’s tough to handle this fortune and fame,
Everybody’s so different, I haven’t changed.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Greta Garbo
> 
> A Swedish woman who could speak English.


But, she's got ..............


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

I have no idea...........so if anybody finds out how this can even happen, feel free to enlighten me/us.


----------



## High/Deaf

If the ditch is deep enough, and the approach is steep enough, and you have enough speed ------- yep, no problem at all. Didn't you build little ramps for your bicycle when you were a kid. Just X1000 and you get the concept.

Better throw in a pic ........


----------



## JazzyT

'Frozen dragon of the north wind' was one of the largest animals to ever fly - CNN


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

The battery on my iphone was on it's last legs so I took a chance and ordered one from Amazon. It came in yesterday so this morning I figured what the hell. Watched a video and started. Took a while to get everything apart.....real hard to see every little screw with these glasses but finally had the new battery in and reached for the first tiny screw to start closing it up. I missjudged just a LRC as to where the tray holding the screws was and little, tiny screws developed wings. Moved a few things and swept the floor and found 3 of the damned things. The most important one was no where to be seen. Luckily I have a parts phone that I took apart for that one screw. Ended up having to make the little screwdrivers that came with the kit magnetic using my amp. Ended up finally got the phone together struggling to see what I was doing. Checked everything and the phone works.....even got the first phone call I've had for about 3 weeks. Who was on the phone, the eyeglass place.....my new, stronger glasses are in. Go figure. 
This gives an idea of the size of the screws








The charging slot is just a bit bigger than 1/8th of an inch.


----------



## oldjoat

what ya bitchen about... 
didn't ya hear , the new Iphone 11's are out ... 
just $950 for the base model that give you a slightly better camera in low light conditions 
and don't shatter as much as the older ones if ya drop 'em.

heck , everyone should have at least 2


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

There are drone pilots, then there is this guy. WOW!!! I don't even like roller coasters, but I found this footage pretty tempting.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## greco

George Benson as a youngster. Nice guitar!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

I'm a Chocoholic.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 270488


i only mention this because your pic reminded me of it. i suspect that any of you who work construction will agree with me. all these companies with their safety programs and their slogans (like safety first) piss me the f*ck off. 
1st off, it implies that there is someone more concerned with my safety than i am. i call bullshit on that concept.
2ndly, those programs are, in truth in place for reasons other than my safety. they are there to:

limit their liability
add an extra layer of control and leverage for discipline
create plausible deniability for the employer
i recently spent the better part of 8 months working @ dupon't's experimental station. DuPont Wilmington, DE Experimental Station
the safety program is there for their convienience only. it's not for my safety. i've been working indirectly for dupont for the majority of my sheetmental career. i HATE working on site for them. when they tossed me out of their for aggressive driving, it made my day, and continues to make my day, weeks and weeks later. if i never went back there again, it wouldn't break my heart in the slightest. their safety program is the entire reason why.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> I'm a Chocoholic.


when eating a chocolate bunny, i usually bite off the ears and fill it with milk. i believe with a bunny like the above, i would probably start at the tail instead


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> when eating a chocolate bunny, i usually bite off the ears and fill it with milk. i believe with a bunny like the above, i would probably start at the tail instead


And part of me hopes that in time part of the bunny doesn't get filled with milk. I don't think she's one of these.








When the mill I worked at revamped their "safety policies" I was union rep, apprentice millwright and on the safety committee. Our number 1 demand/recommendation (take your pick)for both plants was to fix all the broken and worn out equipment we were using. Never happened. Their answer.....just keep it running.


----------



## oldjoat

one place had a $100,000 super accurate machine under an air duct that was spewing dust and grime over the area.

showed them they needed to clean the ducts because they were dirty and a hazard to the workers as well as the machine ... they said they'd take care of it .
next day they had a plastic tarp above the machine to protect it and never cleaned the duct work .

tossed my safety inspector's badge in at the end of the week .

was safety guy for another plant ... things run on a shoe string budget.
lets just say there was a problem and I ordered everyone out of the building till the haze cleared and the problem was corrected
sales staff came in and ordered everyone back to work ( before the air cleared ) ... can't shut down production you know.
told 'em OK ... I'll just call up the authorities and report a chemical hazard incident and let them argue it out between them.
then went over to the problem machine , pulled the fuses, disabled the controls and removed the key.

2 hrs later they came back with the backup machine key to reactivated the machine to continue production .... ( no fuses and disabled controls )

long story short the unit was too far gone to fix , $7,000 and a refurbished unit , a week later later they were back in business.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


I can hear Jerry Reed in there.


----------



## greco

For the cyclists in the forum...



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=355457588698759


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

greco said:


> For the cyclists in the forum...
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=355457588698759


Too many stairs in that place and parts of me hurt just watching the vid..


----------



## Verne

greco said:


> For the cyclists in the forum...
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=355457588698759


Urban downhills are the craziest!!! I'd never even attempt one. Reckless abandon was never my favourite riding style. Love the hay bales at the end. Either to keep the speed down at the end, or just to take out the boredom of a flat straight road.


----------



## Verne

Appropriate this popped up on my FB memories list this morning after the video @greco posted here. Granted, my cycling has slowed way down since I started more earnestly into my guitar "career".


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

HAHAHAHA, only Apple would pull this to suck more money out of the sheep.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## High/Deaf

These two just seem made for each other .........


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

greco said:


> For the cyclists in the forum...
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=355457588698759


Not so hard - didn't have to pedal once.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne

Sewing his wild oats.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


>


'Just a juggalo, everywhere I go...'


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

Oh no! Seriously???


----------



## Lola

Haven’t slept in days because of the crazy pain I am experiencing. Not taking opioids but have opted for emergency surgical intervention. Everything is in motion as we speak. Surgery Monday AM. 

Adios. Don’t know when I will be back.

Be safe, take care of each other. Later!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Beats this


----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

Lola said:


> Surgery Monday AM


hang in there girl !


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## reckless toboggan

Ha! Those are brilliant!


----------



## zontar

I keep thinking I want to do that--but not sure which album covers I have that would be usable.

They are fun.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Haven’t slept in days because of the crazy pain I am experiencing. Not taking opioids but have opted for emergency surgical intervention. Everything is in motion as we speak. Surgery Monday AM.
> 
> Adios. Don’t know when I will be back.
> 
> Be safe, take care of each other. Later!


Sorry to hear about your situation, Lola. If your pain is anything like is expressed in your Avatar, it is serious indeed. Not trying to make light of your situation; just thought a little humour might help a tine bit. All the best. Will keep your medical team in my prayers that they use their skills to the best of their ability and give you the very best outcome. Hopefully, you will soon be pain free.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 270952


Years ago, after a Cheech and Chong show when I was stoned, me and my brother tried to write out the words to this song.




When we got up the next afternoon what was written down looked like that. BTW this is who's in the song.
*Personnel*

Cheech Marin – Tyrone Shoelaces (voice)
George Harrison – electric guitar
Klaus Voorman – bass guitar
Jim Karstein – drums
Jim Keltner – percussion
Carole King – electric piano
Nicky Hopkins – piano
Tom Scott – saxophone
Billy Preston – organ
Cheerleaders (backing vocalists)

Darlene Love
Fanita James
Jean King
Michelle Phillips
Ronnie Spector
Horny Guys (brass players)

George Bohanon
Dick "Slyde" Hyde
Paul Hubison
Others

Sister Mary Elephant
Santana Street School 6th Grade Class


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Johnny Spune

Lola said:


> Haven’t slept in days because of the crazy pain I am experiencing. Not taking opioids but have opted for emergency surgical intervention. Everything is in motion as we speak. Surgery Monday AM.
> 
> Adios. Don’t know when I will be back.
> 
> Be safe, take care of each other. Later!


What the heck??!’

So sorry young lady. I hope you find relief. All the very, very best. A wonderful, spirited rock n roller like you deserves goodness. You will get better. And you will be missed. 
Pop in and swear at us when you can. Get better and come back soon. We will be looking for you.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

Is there a story to this? Something to 'discuss'?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Johnny Spune

Butterknucket, at the risk of offending your extremely wise forum wisdom, am I wrong to suggest the above pictures obviously go to the thread “Onion Rings”?




Spent the last years, Rocky Mountain way

Da da da dum!

Couldn’t get much hiiiiigher!

Da da da dum!


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Is there a story to this? Something to 'discuss'?


Lower education in Toronto perhaps?


----------



## butterknucket

Johnny Spune said:


> Butterknucket, at the risk of offending your extremely wise forum wisdom, am I wrong to suggest the above pictures obviously go to the thread “Onion Rings”?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent the last years, Rocky Mountain way
> 
> Da da da dum!
> 
> Couldn’t get much hiiiiigher!
> 
> Da da da dum!


There is a story or common theme to them, but it has nothing to do with onion rings, nor is it anything I'll share here. Chalk it up to being random and any conclusion you'd like to draw.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> There is a story or common theme to them, but it has nothing to do with onion rings, nor is it anything I'll share here. Chalk it up to being random and any conclusion you'd like to draw.


Are you in any of the pictures?


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Are you in any of the pictures?


No....

I highly doubt any of those organizations would want anything to do with me.


----------



## Johnny Spune

butterknucket said:


> There is a story or common theme to them, but it has nothing to do with onion rings, nor is it anything I'll share here. Chalk it up to being random and any conclusion you'd like to draw.


Yeeeesss.....yes.....of cooouuurse!

I understand. Hehehe....

Well he’s tellin us this
And he’s tellin us that
Changes it every day...

Da da da dum!


----------



## butterknucket

Johnny Spune said:


> Yeeeesss.....yes.....of cooouuurse!
> 
> I understand. Hehehe....
> 
> Well he’s tellin us this
> And he’s tellin us that
> Changes it every day...
> 
> Da da da dum!


I wish I could say there is a humourous element to those pics, but they're anything but. 

Everyone has their own cross to bear in life, whether by choice or circumstances beyond your control. Chin up I guess and carry on. Maybe there are more ties I need to sever. There are some things I've let carry on for too long, but that was my doing thinking things could change. No one knows what tomorrow will bring, but it never goes as planned. Oh well....


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Johnny Spune

Hey man. I just try and keep everything lite and humorous. For some of the reasons you state. I too, as we all have, been threw my share of hell. I meant no disrespect whatsoever. I hope your posts, conversations and interactions here help you with whatever cross you carry. 
All the best brother.


----------



## butterknucket

Johnny Spune said:


> Hey man. I just try and keep everything lite and humorous. For some of the reasons you state. I too, as we all have, been threw my share of hell. I meant no disrespect whatsoever. I hope your posts, conversations and interactions here help you with whatever cross you carry.
> All the best brother.


No disrepect taken.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> Chalk it up to being random and any conclusion you'd like to draw.


There's a new thread right there.
'Put a story to these pics'.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 271104


There's no prize anymore. There used to be a prize and now it's gone.


----------



## Verne

Ummmmmmmmmm, looks fun. Hold my beer!!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 271148


Put it away, now. That game is worse than Go and the Ouija Board. IT IS EVIL.


----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> View attachment 271148


I love Hi-Q!


----------



## Mooh

Electraglide said:


> Put it away, now. That game is worse than Go and the Ouija Board. IT IS EVIL.





butterknucket said:


> I love Hi-Q!


I spent altogether too much time playing this as a kid. There's more than one way to win, and we sometimes played in pairs, alternating moves, and we had two boards so that we could play speed Hi-Q as well. I just resurrected this to make a pattern for a home made one with whatever hardwoods I have in the shop. Years ago I made a Chinese checker board with the kids, so this will be of similar construction.

Peg solitaire - Wikipedia


----------



## laristotle

Mooh said:


> I spent altogether too much time playing this as a kid


We spent our time playing Canada's official board game


----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> We spent our time playing Canada's official board game
> 
> View attachment 271156


[tongue both in and out of cheek] Yeah, that was popular here too. Monopoly too.


----------



## laristotle

Deleted out of respect to one member's sensitivities.


----------



## oldjoat

all of those got burned in the fire pit or slipped into the garbage can when no one was looking ...

a total waste of my time , whenever my older sister was bored and wanted some thing to do .
no skill involved , just luck ... and all I had was bad luck. ... soooo.... 

she couldn't beat me at checkers , couldn't understand chess , and on the quiz card games , she just kept pulling cards till she found one she knew.


----------



## Electraglide

"Our records indicate that there is unclaimed funds from unclaimed benefit database South Africa and your email address immediately display as one of the beneficiaries on the list, please contact as soon as possible regarding this notice for your full attention. Your compensation payment of $5,000,000 (FIVE MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS) is ready for transfer. 
Payment is being made in respect claims in category (A) U.N International Financial Investigation Unit and the Association of Better Business Bureau to compensate online scam victims and other victims upon due verification. We have jointly approved $5,000,000 (FIVE MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS) for every confirmed victim. Your E-mail address was automatically generated and listed as one of the selected victim to receive this compensation. Note that 32 beneficiary emails were automatically generated and were listed as potential victims of online scams."
This was in an e-mail I got. Sort of double or triple scamming. As I am "victim" I get $5,000,000 and as a "benificary" I get $5,000,000. If I fall for this I'm a scam victim again so do I get $15,000,000?


----------



## oldjoat

no , sorry ... just 5 M ... you lose again . just another victim I guess.

gonna buy us all a round next time ya see us ?

oh , wait , that's 5 M US ... about 15 M CAN *#*(


----------



## laristotle

The '_your computer has a virus_' scammers are fun to play with.
I once dragged one for ~ ten minutes.
Waiting for the computer to boot up, playing the idiot novice etc.
Telling one that I had Win '98 and his directions made no sense.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> The '_your computer has a virus_' scammers are fun to play with.
> I once dragged one for ~ ten minutes.
> Waiting for the computer to boot up, playing the idiot novice etc.
> Telling one that I had Win '98 and his directions made no sense.


Tell them you have Win 10 (which should be called loss 10) and they'll just say good-bye. 
@joat......your round. two glasses of draught with a Double Jack on the side, I'm not too sure what the other guys are having. And sit down, I can't see the stripper.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> not too sure what the other guys are having


I'll have the Jim Beam Red Stag.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I'll have the Jim Beam Red Stag.


Check to see when it was bottled. If it's after the 1st of July this year it could have an odd burnt taste to it.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Check to see when it was bottled. If it's after the 1st of July this year it could have an odd burnt taste to it.


Tnx for the heads up.
My sis-in-law's coming up from the US for T-giving and I usually order that.


----------



## Verne

Waste their time for as long as needed, and then ask if the apple on the cover means windows 10.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## reckless toboggan

butterknucket said:


>


Man, I'm not gay or anything*, but Motley Crue was hot back in the day.


*not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


3 out of the 4 are still smokin' hot



reckless toboggan said:


> Man, I'm not gay or anything*, but Motley Crue was hot back in the day.
> 
> 
> *not that there's anything wrong with that.


that was an awesome response


----------



## jb welder

Lola said:


> Haven’t slept in days because of the crazy pain I am experiencing. Not taking opioids but have opted for emergency surgical intervention. Everything is in motion as we speak. Surgery Monday AM.
> 
> Adios. Don’t know when I will be back.
> 
> Be safe, take care of each other. Later!


Hopefully all is ok with you. Looks like you've checked in since, post an update when you are ready.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Is the topless person a guy or a chick? Really can't tell.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Is the topless person a guy or a chick? Really can't tell.


Um .. the hips?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Um .. the hips?


That doesn't mean much anymore. Ask cheezy about the video I posted not that long ago. Hey cheezy, don't look.








Alexander


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Alexander


.. has narrow hips.
The path walker doesn't.
And, I don't think the bike rider would be smiling like that for Alexander.


----------



## reckless toboggan

Electraglide said:


> Is the topless person a guy or a chick? Really can't tell.





Electraglide said:


> That doesn't mean much anymore. Ask cheezy about the video I posted not that long ago. Hey cheezy, don't look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander


Here's a hint:

In general, not always, but definitely in general, you can tell if it's a man or a woman by wether or not it has a penis.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> .. has narrow hips.
> The path walker doesn't.
> And, I don't think the bike rider would be smiling like that for Alexander.


Depends on the bike rider and what floats his boat I guess. I live in a rather diverse area. There was a guy on the bus yesterday that from the back looked like a girl.....right down to the long hair, hotpants, fishnet stockings and pink slippers. The mustache was the give away. He might have worked the stroll, I'm not too sure.


----------



## Electraglide

reckless toboggan said:


> Here's a hint:
> 
> In general, not always, but definitely in general, you can tell if it's a man or a woman by wether or not it has a penis.


So far it's never come to the "Holy shit what's this" kinda thing tho from a distance I have been fooled once or twice.


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> Depends on the bike rider and what floats his boat I guess. I live in a rather diverse area. There was a guy on the bus yesterday that from the back looked like a girl.....right down to the long hair, hotpants, fishnet stockings and pink slippers. The mustache was the give away. He might have worked the stroll, I'm not too sure.


I'm pretty sure the walker in post #12347 doesn't have a mustache.


----------



## reckless toboggan




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 271250


I had a day like that a few years ago, only it was two girls walking passed me topless.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

Not a guy. And apparently not aging either.


----------



## cheezyridr

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 271264


sleepy lemon davis, at your service


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> I had a day like that a few years ago, only it was two girls walking passed me topless.





butterknucket said:


>


Oh you wish. lol
Then again, not much topside anyways.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Where's the topless pic?
1973 0r 74, downtown Vancouver in the background. I knew them then. 
@laristotle.....Nancy wasn't that big but she could and still does play a mean guitar. In this pic she was 18 or 19.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> sleepy lemon davis, at your service


Yo cuz....Ugly Lemon Davis here.


----------



## Verne

Electraglide said:


> Yo cuz....Ugly Lemon Davis here.


Toothless Sugar Rivers


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


That's a Mason Williams song right there.


----------



## laristotle

Commodore 64 still being used to run an auto shop in Poland


----------



## Verne

Lucky it's still working with all that dust on/in it. That's a Lada dust.


----------



## laristotle

Yoda’s Creator: “I made Yoda’s face based off of mine.”


----------



## laristotle

decided to finally cover up the tattoo of ex-wife


----------



## laristotle

The medieval Eltz Castle located in Wierschem, Germany, has been owned and occupied by the same family for over 850 years, or 33 generations to be exact.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Salvador Dali with cats and water, 1948
It took 28 attempts to capture this perfectly-timed shot.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Oh you wish. lol
> Then again, not much topside anyways.


The Heart picture had nothing to do with it. 

Anyway, I was walking along the docs and two girls walked past me boobs out. They knew I noticed and started laughing at me.


----------



## laristotle

Niagara Falls completely frozen over during the extreme cold wave of 1933


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Rolling Stones in Drag, 1966


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


There's more room in the back of a Buick. BTW for those that don't know those things between the Bugs are speaker poles with speakers attached. "Please remove speaker from window before leaving." was not just a suggestion.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> "Please remove speaker from window before leaving." was not just a suggestion.


Back in the day, a friend took a couple for his backyard patio.


----------



## Verne

"Let's all go to the lobby, let's all go to the lobby, let's all go to the lobby............


----------



## Verne

@Lola ......... keep this in mind should you ever go on safari.


----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> @Lola ......... keep this in mind should you ever go on safari.


he shoulda played this instead


----------



## laristotle

This should bring back memories


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> This should bring back memories



I bet Bill Durst still hasn't shaved his beard.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

My wife is working out of town for a couple weeks. Sometime over the weekend I noticed him playing with this little silicone cup that kinda looked like a tulip. I asked him what it went to and what it did and he proceeded to show me it’s versatility- over the next few days it helped the Paw Patrol save the town, it was a treasure chest holding tiny pebbles guarded by pirates, a force field protecting a space ship. It came with us to the park, grocery shopping, and even out to dinner one night. I loved that it had its own little satchel and assumed it just went to a play set.

Fast forward to this morning and as we’re getting ready for school Alexa reminds us that it’s show and tell today at school. So my son grabs his little silicone cup and off to school he goes. I pick him up after school and his teacher asks to speak with me. My son looks happy so I figure he’s not in trouble, or if he is in trouble he did something cheeky that he’s proud of.

Our conversation:

Teacher: Ben’s show and tell was...interesting.

Me: Yea! It’s cool right? We’ve been playing with that thing for days.

Teacher: Uh, Mr. Scott, do you know what that is?

I start to panic- oh shit it’s not a toy...

Teacher...that is a, uh, menstrual cup.

I get confused.

Teacher notes my confusion: it’s um, used to collect menstrual blood...

I’m still confused...

Teacher: it uh, goes inside, and uh...collects blood

Me: It just...stays in there?

She nods.

Me: are you sure? I don’t think that would, uh, fit....too, uh...comfortably...there.

Teacher: oh it folds in half then springs open inside....

We’re both clearly uncomfortable.

Me: alright then.....so where do I get a replacement because my wife will probably not be too pleased when she returns home and will not want to continue using this one.

My wife laughed hysterically when we told her. My son is non the wiser and is having a tea party with the cup right now.

TLR thought my wife’s menstruel cup was a toy and my son and I played with it all weekend then he took it for show and tell


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> TLR thought my wife’s menstruel cup was a toy and my son and I played with it all weekend then he took it for show and tell


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Back in the day, a friend took a couple for his backyard patio.


Got stopped by the cops.....Theft under $50, the drive in pressed charges. Good thing they didn't check the 4 speakers built into the back deck of the car.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Sure, get evereybody mad about posting pics with no captions and then post a kitten pic. The only thing worse is


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> This should bring back memories


There’s a drum fill between the first and second verses that has always blown my mind. Crazy. Great song.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> This should bring back memories


Didn't Jim Corbet, the bass player pass away a few years ago? Wicked bass player, had a guitar face that looked like a lizard. I think he played with Pat Savage too.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Great song.


I like the kazoo lead. lol


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> I like the kazoo lead. lol


Yeah, I forgot about that. It fits perfectly somehow.


----------



## bzrkrage

cheezyridr said:


> sleepy lemon davis, at your service


Ugly Fingers Washington.


----------



## Milkman

Jailhouse Killer Parker


----------



## greco

Turn your sound on for this...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173978651634872322


----------



## laristotle

Their parents are probably glad that there are no reruns of wile e. coyote going through the acme catalogue. lol


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


i once dated a girl who looked VERY similar. she was dumber than a box of rocks, but i didn't mind in the slightest


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> she was dumber than a box of rocks, but i didn't mind in the slightest


That pic with her expression reminds me of a brunette Kelly Bundy.
So I have no reason not to believe you.


----------



## butterknucket

I like to have some gummy bears at my desk in the morning. Because every day is a good day when you start it with gummy bears. I always offer some to anyone who happens to pass through my office. One person in our office is a vegetarian, I am aware of this. They passed by as another person and I were enjoying gummy bears, I quickly began to offer them one and then halfway through my offer I was like "oh sorry, right! You won't want these!" They responded with "Why wouldn't I?! I love gummy bears!" I stared awkwardly for a moment before responding with "well, they have beef gelatin in them." Them: "what do you mean beef gelatin? Why would they use that instead of regular gelatin?" Me: "I thought all gelatin came from animals." Them: "are you serious? You aren't serious right? I love gummy bears. My kid and I eat them together all the time." (kid is vegetarian as well) Me (now panicking): "I think I am. I don't know. Maybe you're right! I'm sorry! You're welcome to have some, but the label definitely specifies beef gelatin."

They now eye my gummy bears with a strange expression of disbelief, longing, anger, and disgust. I swear I could see them going through the stages of grief because I know how sad I would be if gummy bears were ruined for me. So TIFU by shattering a vegetarian's blissfully ignorant love of gummy bears.


----------



## oldjoat

I thought gummies used pork gelatin ( maybe a combo of both ?)


----------



## butterknucket

oldjoat said:


> I thought gummies used pork gelatin ( maybe a combo of both ?)


I have no problem eating cows are pigs.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

same here .... just meat on the hoof.


I'm also not afraid of ladders


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

this is what canadians can look forward to ?


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> That pic with her expression reminds me of a brunette Kelly Bundy.
> So I have no reason not to believe you.


i'm totally not kidding when i tell you her actual name was space.- but i don't want to seem like i'm slaggin' on her. she was a nice person, and she had zero pretense about her. and she was so hot if she walked barefoot, she'd leave burn marks on the ground. i liked her, as much as anyone 17 could, i suppose. i had the attention span of a goldfish. . she ended up marrying a guy she grew up with, that the "family" wanted her to marry. i ran into her once when i was in my 30's. it turned out she was old friends with the girl i was with at the time. i hope things improved for her since then.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


>





laristotle said:


> That pic with her expression reminds me of a brunette Kelly Bundy.
> So I have no reason not to believe you.


I'm not 100% convinced this is not an old pic of Justin in 'girl-face'.


----------



## keto

jb welder said:


> I'm not 100% convinced this is not an old pic of Justin in 'girl-face'.


How dare you, omg. That’s Jennifer Connelly


----------



## Electraglide

Saw a couple of films in the ones she's done but then realized she was in remakes of the ones I've seen. Just a little too young for "The Day The Earth Stood Still.". I thought, the way you can see what looks like fold lines, that she was a centerfold for a censored Playboy.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

jb welder said:


> I'm not 100% convinced this is not an old pic of Justin in 'girl-face'.


Well we know it’s not Andy Doody. You’d have to make he/she a lot dumber and uglier looking.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Catwoman relaxing.


----------



## oldjoat

what to do on a stormy night ... wear a pointy tin hat .

or ... tin hat draws attention away from the fact he's stealing beach sand.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## oldjoat

well that's random for you .


----------



## laristotle

Princess or Witch?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Princess or Witch?


Going by the shoes and the make up, possibly Hooker or inflatable.


----------



## zontar

You don't want no money, you don't want no bread.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> Salvador Dali with cats and water, 1948
> It took 28 attempts to capture this perfectly-timed shot.


The great Phillip Halsman, my favorite photographer!


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

Set your tv to B&W and show them this


----------



## Wardo




----------



## High/Deaf

It's fixed .........


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> You don't want no money, you don't want no bread.


well, that's just lazy


----------



## jb welder

Wardo said:


>


Now I'm kind of expecting to see some guitars in the 'for sale' section, "gotta move these to make room for more plants".


----------



## Wardo

jb welder said:


> Now I'm kind of expecting to see some guitars in the 'for sale' section, "gotta move these to make room for more plants".


Everything has to go so that I can bring the Bobcat into the living to work on it.


----------



## oldjoat

Florida man parks Smart car in kitchen so it won't blow away


car / bobcat ... not much of a difference .


----------



## laristotle




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## oldjoat

at a KFC?


----------



## JazzyT

oldjoat said:


> at a KFC?


Heh.


----------



## laristotle

Just fries please.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> at a KFC?











They have a non-meat chicken.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> Everything has to go so that I can bring the Bobcat into the living to work on it.


I've kept and worked on motorcycles in the living room or other parts of the house or apt. lots. A couple of times my son decorated them for Xmas. He also showed me how to clean oil out of a carpet using whitening toothpaste.


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> how to clean oil out of a carpet using whitening toothpaste.


hope I never have to try it .

might be cheaper to change the rug

had the chev V8 in the back bedroom (during the winter ) while rebuilding it .... covered with a piece of plywood on top and a table cloth ....


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> hope I never have to try it .
> 
> might be cheaper to change the rug
> 
> had the chev V8 in the back bedroom (during the winter ) while rebuilding it .... covered with a piece of plywood on top and a table cloth ....


Years back a friend rebuild a 318 in the living room of his apt., on the 4th floor. When it was done he started it. BTW the toothpaste trick works for a lot of stains besides oil. Takes a bit of work but it will even take blood out of clothing or rugs at times.


----------



## Verne

Seriously, is KFC really even considered to even BE meat?!? It's not called chicken anymore for a reason.


----------



## Electraglide

Bought some snacks at the store close to me. These were in the bag I got from their discount section for $0.99. Not too sure how they're going to taste. 








It has Takoyaki flavour and Cassava in it.


----------



## Verne

Like BBQ or All Dressed. I find anything that is flavoured with "unique" flavours and names, either taste like BBQ or All Dressed.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Seriously, is KFC really even considered to even BE meat?!? It's not called chicken anymore for a reason.


KFC Canada is getting plant-based 'chicken' this year | Dished


----------



## oldjoat

had 1 friend ... used to change his norton 's oil in the bathtub at the house he rented .... and kept it inside when at work.

landlord got upset with him over something he did and terminated his lease . ( that was a month to month unofficial lease )
he left a burn out mark 1/2" deep in the floor of the living room floor just before leaving .



timmies is scaling back 

Tim Hortons pulling Beyond Meat products from menus, except in Ontario and B.C.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> had 1 friend ... used to change his norton 's oil in the bathtub at the house he rented .... and kept it inside when at work.
> 
> landlord got upset with him over something he did and terminated his lease . ( that was a month to month unofficial lease )
> he left a burn out mark 1/2" deep in the floor of the living room floor just before leaving .


Been there, done that with my Norton but not in the bathtub. Rode the bike to work and kept it outside when there was no snow on the ground tho. Landlord came over to pick up the rent and got very upset with the bike in the living room.


----------



## JazzyT

oldjoat said:


> timmies is scaling back
> 
> Tim Hortons pulling Beyond Meat products from menus, except in Ontario and B.C.


(Chest swells with pride.)

I've tried the beyond meat burger at A&W and it wasn't bad.


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> View attachment 271724


at my first job the company I worked for decided to do a bike photoshoot for a company calendar. a lot of us had bikes and many friends did as well so we rented out a local strip club, hired the waitresses as models and a photographer to get the whole thing done. turned into a fun party that was catered with an open bar and a DJ. loved it! everything was going great until a friend of a friend of one of the bosses who had too many decided to do exactly this ^^^ while up with his bike on the dance floor, the pole had been taken down, and he got a few good rotations in, tore up some checkered tiles. the problem was the debris went flying in the direction of the photographer and all her gear, she lost it and this dude literally got thrown out of the club. loved watching the craziness unfold. later we found a mess in the corner, he changed his oil and left everything old in the corner. Thank you Nisku Airways and all your support of the Alberta oil-patch


----------



## oldjoat

laristotle said:


> View attachment 271724


I see you knew Rod too.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Like BBQ or All Dressed. I find anything that is flavoured with "unique" flavours and names, either taste like BBQ or All Dressed.


Don't like bbq and have never tasted all dressed. I looked up Cassava (which is also called Manioc).....I hope these things were cooked right.
Is Cassava dangerous?
May Have *Dangerous* Effects in Some Circumstances
*Cassava* may be *dangerous* if consumed raw, in large amounts or when it is prepared improperly. This is because raw *cassava* contains chemicals called cyanogenic glycosides, which can release cyanide in the body when consumed.
Seems they make Tapioca from it too.


----------



## zontar

Salt & Vinegar, Dill, Lime, stuff like that


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

Guitar Day?


----------



## laristotle

I had a '71.
Would've been cool if it looked liked that. lol


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Wardo

Verne said:


>


Progressive Liberals ?


----------



## vadsy

Wardo said:


> Progressive Liberals ?


closeted concservatives


----------



## BSTheTech

Verne said:


>


I need that on a t-shirt. NOW!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

A secret collection of 93 vintage muscle cars was kept hidden in sheds in Iowa. Now they've been sold at auction.


----------



## BSTheTech

Electraglide said:


> A secret collection of 93 vintage muscle cars was kept hidden in sheds in Iowa. Now they've been sold at auction.


Wow, I would have happily paid those prices for the Dodge and Chev’s.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Thought this was kind of funny. No offense to anyone going through trouble times.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## reckless toboggan




----------



## Mooh




----------



## reckless toboggan




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Mid 60s I'd say judging by the clothes and the hair styles. Those skirts were short. I'd say possibly a Reveen show.


----------



## cheezyridr

tonight i saw clutch, lionize, and king snake at a little theatre downtown here. it was a good show, but i think i'm getting too old for this


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

Forgot password?


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> tonight i saw clutch, lionize, and king snake at a little theatre downtown here. it was a good show, but i think i'm getting too old for this


A little music for you grandpa.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Day 2 at the gym done. Now back to sleep. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> tonight i saw clutch, lionize, and king snake at a little theatre downtown here. it was a good show, but i think i'm getting too old for this


Clutch is a fun band


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Mid 60s I'd say judging by the clothes and the hair styles. Those skirts were short. I'd say possibly a Reveen show.


It's supposed to be a Beatles concert.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> It's supposed to be a Beatles concert.


Reveen in Vancouver


----------



## High/Deaf

Early screening of Psycho?


----------



## reckless toboggan




----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> Clutch is a fun band



t*hey are*, i've seen them 6 times already. i have met them all here and there, cool guys. they're the closest thing to a local band we have, even though baltimore is 2 hrs away


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Mooh.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=666615087154148


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> It's supposed to be a Beatles concert.


About the same time.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Gillan & Glover pre Purple


----------



## Milkman

Molly's Reach, the iconic restaurant from The Beachcombers, goes up for sale | CBC Radio


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> Molly's Reach, the iconic restaurant from The Beachcombers, goes up for sale | CBC Radio


These guys should buy it & play live there (if they're still around)


----------



## JazzyT

The video is even more fascinating thanks to the amusing narration from marine biologist David Scheel, who tries to guess what the octopus — named Heidi — was dreaming about based on her changes in color.

“Octopus: Making Contact,” which premieres on PBS on Oct. 2, centers on Scheel, a professor at Alaska Pacific University in Anchorage, and Heidi, the octopus he’s raised. In the documentary, Heidi demonstrates the ability to solve puzzles, use tools and escape through small spaces. She also seems to behave like a family pet, as she learns to recognize faces, shows excitement when humans come near her tank and exhibits an inclination to play with Scheel’s teenage daughter, Laurel.

You can check out the trailer here.


----------



## Verne




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> View attachment 272114


Funky. To bad the only full album of this on youtube is from a VHS tape, audio only. Good enough for walk around music.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Funky. To bad the only full album of this on youtube is from a VHS tape, audio only. Good enough for walk around music.


Yeah, it’s a great album.I still have a nice copy on vinyl.

A little personal meaning for me too.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Electraglide said:


>


And suddenly I am craving potato chips........errrrrr, crisps I suppose.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## greco




----------



## vadsy

greco said:


>


dude in the top picture looks like he’s taking an online lesson for Michael row your boat ashore


----------



## oldjoat

he just finished twinkle twinkle little star ...


----------



## Electraglide

1967


----------



## oldjoat

I see polka music was addictive .


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> I see polka music was addictive .


yeah for some reason his guitar got smashed.


----------



## zontar

Some kind of funky blues/gospel/folk music & stuff...


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Some kind of funky blues/gospel/folk music & stuff...


"Some kind of funky blues" etc.. Nice.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

Just not the same thank the dog. Good to see you back too.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> Just not the same thank the dog. Good to see you back too.


One's a man and the other is a little boy?


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> One's a man and the other is a little boy?


I don't think that's a twinky tho I don't know about the one in the hat on the fake wrecking ball. The young one could be ACDC too.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Wardo

Electraglide said:


>


She’s gonna get that rig stuck under a bridge if she don’t keep an eye on clearance.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Looks like I. Going to Cape breton next week 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> Looks like I. Going to Cape breton next week
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Have a wonderful trip. Relax and enjoy!


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> Looks like I. Going to Cape breton next week
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Happy trails, man. Cape Breton is beautiful.


----------



## oldjoat

I keep forgetting , the bridge ... do they make you pay to visit PEI , or when you escape from it ?


----------



## reckless toboggan

oldjoat said:


> I keep forgetting , the bridge ... do they make you pay to visit PEI , or when you escape from it ?


Have you seen the bridge?


----------



## laristotle

I ain't seen the bridge!


----------



## Steadfastly

oldjoat said:


> I keep forgetting , the bridge ... do they make you pay to visit PEI , or when you escape from it ?


Wen you leave. If you have no money, it's like Hotel California. "You can check out anytime you want but you can never leave". (Unless you can swim 11 miles across the strait.)


----------



## Electraglide

I have friends who have done the bridge on bikes over the years. They say it can be an interesting trip at times.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> I ain't seen the bridge!


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

i just got turnt on to these guys, they're pretty fucking cool. you're gonna like them too


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> I have friends who have done the bridge on bikes over the years. They say it can be an interesting trip at times.


At what time is it interesting?


----------



## JBFairthorne

I imagine it can get pretty treacherous in bad weather.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> "Some kind of funky blues" etc.. Nice.


Both songs are from the same album.
The first one of theirs I heard.
I remember playing it in my car & I was giving a friend a ride.
He said-"That sounds like the guys in The Jerk"
And he was, of course correct.
It was them.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> I ain't seen the bridge!


I used to have a T-Shirt that I had custom printed with "Where's that confounded bridge?" on it.
It was the first thing off the top of my head at the time.

Then I saw Almost Famous and there was an oddly similar shirt in the movie...


----------



## vadsy

JBFairthorne said:


> I imagine it can get pretty treacherous in bad weather.


I thought he meant in the vid he posted


----------



## JBFairthorne

Durr


----------



## Johnny Spune

cheezyridr said:


> i just got turnt on to these guys, they're pretty fucking cool. you're gonna like them too


Pretty frickin awesome.


----------



## vadsy

JBFairthorne said:


> Durr


All good. I imagine the weather can make it awful but the vid looked like a ride through Saskatchewan and I was expecting some pizzazz


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Both songs are from the same album.
> The first one of theirs I heard.
> I remember playing it in my car & I was giving a friend a ride.
> He said-"That sounds like the guys in The Jerk"
> And he was, of course correct.
> It was them.


I first heard then in the late 50s. I've been listening ever since.


----------



## Johnny Spune

vadsy said:


> All good. I imagine the weather can make it awful but the vid looked like a ride through Saskatchewan and I was expecting some pizzazz


Saakatchewan pizzazz

See it everyday-unfortunately.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> I first heard then in the late 50s. I've been listening ever since.


Well then you are older than I am and fortunate to have heard them for that long.


----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 272526


I like to play the 'weird' chords and watch people sweat.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 272490


Drinking a diet coke so it's possibly the spork.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

If one side is longer than the other it's not a V it's an inverted check mark.


----------



## oldjoat

awwwh , just do it.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Verne said:


>


Ok. I think that’s frickin hilarious!
I’m sorry but I just do.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Calgary Guitar Show tomorrow, unless it's already Sunday where you are.
Then it would be later today.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 272468


careful with that axe, eugene!



i laughed, and then had a scary thought...

_what if gun control started the same way_?


----------



## Verne

Item for sale on FB marketplace. WTF !?! Besides, shouldn't that actually be a litterbox instead???


----------



## keto

Given there’s no exit pipe, it might be filled with sand *shrugs*


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Taylor Swift will never get this good.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Taylor Swift will never get this good.


that was ok, kind of like a billygoat with a microphone is ok. I guess they just let anyone do that in the 70's


----------



## laristotle

vadsy said:


> kind of like a billygoat with a microphone is ok


----------



## mhammer




----------



## Johnny Spune

vadsy said:


> that was ok, kind of like a billygoat with a microphone is ok. I guess they just let anyone do that in the 70's


Hahaha! You can be such an a##hole. Haha!

But hey listen billygoats in the 70’s were something—-Not like these millennial billygoats of today....


----------



## vadsy

Johnny Spune said:


> Hahaha! You can be such an a##hole. Haha!
> 
> But hey listen billygoats in the 70’s were something—-Not like these millennial billygoats of today....


its more like ribbing in a friendly manner. I'm all about the camaraderie


----------



## Johnny Spune

vadsy said:


> its more like ribbing in a friendly manner. I'm all about the camaraderie


I know. I’m just poking the bear a bit too. All be it maybe with too sharp of a stick. No offence intended. All in fun.


----------



## vadsy

Johnny Spune said:


> I know. I’m just poking the bear a bit too. All be it maybe with too sharp of a stick. No offence intended. All in fun.


all good man, no worries.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

Spare let go at about 140 on the 407 - I guess it was past it's best before date .. lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Wait until you get to the fine print.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## reckless toboggan

laristotle said:


> View attachment 272844


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


>


dummy is using the wrong clamp for that pipe


----------



## Mooh

(Random unattributed photo from the net with my digital art software applied.)


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

This is what I have been up to the last few days





































Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

bible studies?


----------



## Johnny Spune

Long distance running time records.


----------



## keto

Johnny Spune said:


> Long distance running time records.


That’s a big gym class.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

keto said:


> That’s a big gym class.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Steadfastly

silvertonebetty said:


> This is what I have been up to the last few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Somehow I never pictured you as a Bible reader but you have found the place to find the best advice and direction for making a success in one's life.


----------



## Electraglide

Nothing the matter with exercise.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## silvertonebetty

Steadfastly said:


> Somehow I never pictured you as a Bible reader but you have found the place to find the best advice and direction for making a success in one's life.


Yeah I bought it in October of last year. I never kept track of scriptures from Sunday morning until then. It took three days to write everything down . I hate writing my hand was so cramped 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JazzyT

Sturgill Simpson, before and after.


----------



## Electraglide

Fire one, fire two


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 273046


 what i learned from that bottle is how to hurl out the 2nd floor window without falling to the sidewalk


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> View attachment 273048


Couple more glasses of that Dickens Cider in her and the buttons won’t matter.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 273046


The last time I drank Vodka I jumped a tall board fence and landed astride. Lost everything and didn't impress the girl I was with. I was 17 at the time. Most of a 26er wasted.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> bible studies?


Either that or writing down random Bible verses.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> Fire one, fire two


You guys are pretty good at spotting fake guitars. What about these?


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> You guys are pretty good at spotting fake guitars. What about these?


When you're motor boating does it matter? I volunteer to do an in depth check to see if they're real or not.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## allthumbs56

Guitar101 said:


> You guys are pretty good at spotting fake guitars. What about these?


I have been watching this clip for far too long waiting for it to end differently.


----------



## greco

allthumbs56 said:


> I have been watching this clip for far too long waiting for it to end differently.


Were you watching it all night also?


----------



## Guitar101

allthumbs56 said:


> I have been watching this clip for far too long waiting for it to end differently.


That 3rd button is not going to pop no matter how many times you watch it.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> That 3rd button is not going to pop now matter how many times you watch it.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i never cared if they were oem parts. if you can hot rod your car, you can hot rod your sweetheart too.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 things made her soooo hot:
> 
> 1) she had some meat on her bones
> 2) she was a brunette
> 3) she was naked


Back in the day #3 was #1.


----------



## Verne

10 things men know about women

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10) they have boobs


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> 10 things men know about women
> 
> 1)
> 2)
> 3)
> 4)
> 5)
> 6)
> 7)
> 8)
> 9)
> 10) they have boobs


You're missing a few things. 4 or 5 come to mind.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Open defecation free India one step towards Swachh Bharat, says PM Narendra Modi


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

If I had my way...


----------



## Verne




----------



## allthumbs56

greco said:


> Were you watching it all night also?


I tried to get Maggs to duplicate it but it was a technical fail.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> I tried to get Maggs to duplicate it but it was a technical fail.


Get a smaller shirt made in China. The buttons pop easier.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

should have said "activated by blue tooth "


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

Paint a chimpanzee...............buy a lot, I mean a lot of guitars.

Banksy's chimp-depicting Devolved Parliament sells for more than $16M | CBC News

*Banksy's chimp-depicting Devolved Parliament sells for more than $16M*

*Auction house Sotheby's had an estimated price tag of up to $3.3M Cdn*
Thomson Reuters · Posted: Oct 03, 2019 3:52 PM ET | Last Updated: an hour ago









Employees hold a painting by anonymous street artist Banksy, on display at Sotheby's auction rooms in London on Friday, Sept. 27, 2019. (Kirsty Wigglesworth/The Associated Press)


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


I've received a couple of phone calls like this. On one I was told that the sheriffs would be at my door within 10 minutes and on another I was told I would be deported. I got a good laugh over that one.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> I've received a couple of phone calls like this. On one I was told that the sheriffs would be at my door within 10 minutes and on another I was told I would be deported. I got a good laugh over that one.


I've received a few of them too. I like when they wish you 'a best of luck.'


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


The same guy has left a message on my phone--funny who he works for US & Canadian law enforcement.
But the message didn't leave a name for who was in trouble.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> The same guy has left a message on my phone--funny who he works for US & Canadian law enforcement.
> But the message didn't leave a name for who was in trouble.


Nope they get that when you phone back. Or at least any name you give them. You give them a name and that's the person who's in trouble.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## JBFairthorne

I got a call from “Service Canada” the other day....from a number caller ID identified as somewhere in the USA. Come on!?!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## JazzyT

"Devolved Parliament" by Banksy. Just sold for $12.2 million.


----------



## davetcan

He could have just taken a picture.



JazzyT said:


> "Devolved Parliament" by Banksy. Just sold for $12.2 million.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 273336


Oops busted 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=394634284559615


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m on my way to cape breton 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m on my way to cape breton
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy your vacation! Relax after all of the recent stress in your life.


----------



## Electraglide

The after grad party must be fun.
TRABAJO Yah...school Of Prostitution - Education - Nigeria


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Enjoy your vacation! Relax after all of the recent stress in your life.


Will do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

About 20 minutes till we reach our destination. What a long drive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Nope they get that when you phone back. Or at least any name you give them. You give them a name and that's the person who's in trouble.


Good thing I didn't call back.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Over 65


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

If it was white paint, that picture would take on a whole new line of thoughts. ;-)


----------



## butterknucket

Verne said:


> If it was white paint, that picture would take on a whole new line of thoughts. ;-)


The picture was titled, 'Home Depot Money Shot.'


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

Since this seems to be becoming 'the running commentary' thread .......


----------



## High/Deaf

I'm having a cup of coffee.


----------



## High/Deaf

And I'm on my computer.........


----------



## High/Deaf

.......waiting for the start of Money Talks with Michael Campbell.


----------



## High/Deaf

I'll let you know when I'm doing that. 

Because I know you care deeply.


----------



## oldjoat

pic's of the ham and eggs / with toast ?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

I'm not a hunter and don't eat deer, but this still made me laugh


----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> I'm having a cup of coffee.


What kind of coffee? I tried Kicking Horse Grizzly Claw this morning.....complete letdown.


----------



## oldjoat

blind taste tests ... can't tell the diff between brands ( light against light , dark against dark )
take the "name" off and most coffee is just coffee , when brewed the same .


----------



## Verne

I disagree. Have a french dark roast against a light breakfast blend. The french roast will taste burnt compared to the breakfast blend.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Coffee is not just coffee. There’s quality coffee and there’s crap coffee. There IS a difference. Now there may not be much difference between good coffee brands beyond a taste or acidity preference but they’re a world apart from cheap breakfast restaurant quality coffee.


----------



## butterknucket

I can tell the difference between different coffees. I take my coffee _*very*_ seriously.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Electraglide

I went to buy coffee for the perc yesterday. Found plenty of stores around here with beans but only 1 with an in store grinder. The bulk food store has about 20 different flavours of beans, all the same price and they have a coffee grinder. Bought about a lb. of plain jane coffee and ground it coarse. Doesn't matter what kind of beans they are or where they're grown. Put water in the pot and coffee with a bit of salt in the bucket and let her boil on the stove for a while. It's hot and black and tastes like coffee.


----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


> View attachment 273536
> View attachment 273538


looks like that squirrel has an upset stomach 



Electraglide said:


> I went to buy coffee for the perc yesterday. Found plenty of stores around here with beans but only 1 with an in store grinder. The bulk food store has about 20 different flavours of beans, all the same price and they have a coffee grinder. Bought about a lb. of plain jane coffee and ground it coarse. Doesn't matter what kind of beans they are or where they're grown. Put water in the pot and coffee with a bit of salt in the bucket and let her boil on the stove for a while. It's hot and black and tastes like coffee.


salt?


----------



## zontar

I don't like these videos of someone pointing their camera/phone at a TV--but it was the only one I could find.




Well other than this three second clip
Between whizzo butter and a dead crab.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Got new shoes today
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WCGill

oldjoat said:


> blind taste tests ... can't tell the diff between brands ( light against light , dark against dark )
> take the "name" off and most coffee is just coffee , when brewed the same .


We use "Pride of Arabia" beans from Superstore, and quite like it, $14 more or less for a big bag, definitely not high end. Our son brought us a small bag of specialty beans from Pallet Roasters in Vancouver last week and actually you couldn't distinguish the difference at all-looking at the cup. Taste-well that was a different story! ;-)


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Hakuna Matata baby !!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

I am now expecting a Robot Chicken episode to start..............bock bock bock...buh-bock bock bock (if you even know)


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played a bunch of guitars today a bunch of Taylor's,jeane lever? That Canadian guy ,and a couple Martin. The ones that stood out the most was the Taylor 714ce and the Martin that I thought was a d28. But it sounded so good even better than the Taylor. When I went to put it back I noticed it was a d35 . My soul my soul. It reminded so much of Taylor 810 . In so many ways.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> I played a bunch of guitars today a bunch of Taylor's,*jeane lever*? That Canadian guy ,and a couple Martin. The ones that stood out the most was the Taylor 714ce and the Martin that I thought was a d28. But it sounded so good even better than the Taylor. When I went to put it back I noticed it was a d35 . My soul my soul. It reminded so much of Taylor 810 . In so many ways.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


My bold underline.

Jean Larrivee, I assume.

Larrivée Guitars


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> I am now expecting a Robot Chicken episode to start..............bock bock bock...buh-bock bock bock (if you even know)


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> My bold underline.
> 
> Jean Larrivee, I assume.
> 
> Larrivée Guitars


Yes . I played two or three . Found them dead sounding . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> Yes . I played two or three . Found them dead sounding .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They must have had completely dead strings on them because I've always found Larrivee's to be lively sounding.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


>


I dunno, looks like my cousin Jeb is in there; he always wore the robes in the family. Jeb ain't been the same though since some fucker ran a red out by the smoke shack near the big McDonalds sign; Jeb tried to miss him with the semi but he didn't quite.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

i have never in my life, drank a cup of coffee, ever. i did one sip, one time though.


----------



## Robert1950

vadsy said:


> looks like that squirrel has an upset stomach


No Squirrel. This is Bill the Cat. He was created as a sort of Anti-Garfield


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> i have never in my life, drank a cup of coffee, ever. i did one sip, one time though.


I once drank coffee to defend against hypothermia


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

cheezyridr said:


> i have never in my life, drank a cup of coffee, ever. i did one sip, one time though.


As long as you didn't inhale you can still run for office. Admission is also the first step to recovery.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i have never in my life, drank a cup of coffee, ever. i did one sip, one time though.


But, did you swallow. First it's a little sip, "'cause all the kids are sipping." but soon it's getting a Timmys or Starbucks on the week end. From black with a little sugar to a Mocha Cocha Latte to Irish Coffee to help you sleep. Soon there'll be a "Keureg" plugged in by the fridge, a travel mug in the car and late night meetings with the 'Barista'.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> But, did you swallow. First it's a little sip, "'cause all the kids are sipping." but soon it's getting a Timmys or Starbucks on the week end. From black with a little sugar to a Mocha Cocha Latte to Irish Coffee to help you sleep. Soon there'll be a "Keureg" plugged in by the fridge, a travel mug in the car and late night meetings with the 'Barista'.


Then they'll be making youtube videos of the latest coffee contraption.


----------



## oldjoat

there's too much blood in my caffeine stream.


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> But, did you swallow. First it's a little sip, "'cause all the kids are sipping." but soon it's getting a Timmys or Starbucks on the week end. From black with a little sugar to a Mocha Cocha Latte to Irish Coffee to help you sleep. Soon there'll be a "Keureg" plugged in by the fridge, a travel mug in the car and late night meetings with the 'Barista'.


nope...that one sip was about 48 yrs ago. haven't touched the stuff since. 

this is the awesome hot drink i have every morning on the way to work:










only instead of marshmallows, a couple drops of orange extract


----------



## Robert1950

I've got my morning coffee down to a science using a $30 small drip coffee maker. Exact amount of water, coffee, type, etc. Never buy coffee out. Saves a bundle over a year and I like it better.


----------



## Robert1950

Verne said:


>


I'd try these if only to piss off hardcore carnivores and Vegan haters - you the ones that are just a variation of "Let's done get liquored up and go out on a Vegan hunt - belch, fart, duh"


----------



## butterknucket

Robert1950 said:


> I've got my morning coffee down to a science using a $30 small drip coffee maker. Exact amount of water, coffee, type, etc. Never buy coffee out. Saves a bundle over a year and I like it better.


I'm very happy with my $18 drip maker and the Costco coffee I was using until it suddenly changed. Now I'm looking for a decent coffee again. What are you using?


----------



## Robert1950

@butterknucket President's Choice Dark Roast is my stock brand


----------



## butterknucket

Robert1950 said:


> @butterknucket President's Choice Dark Roast is my stock brand


I used to drink a lot of PC coffee a long time ago. I'll have to try it again. Is that the California dark roast?


----------



## silvertonebetty

On our way back. On top of Kelly's mountain





































Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> nope...that one sip was about 48 yrs ago. haven't touched the stuff since.
> 
> this is the awesome hot drink i have every morning on the way to work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only instead of marshmallows, a couple drops of orange extract


Went right to the hard stuff.


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> They must have had completely dead strings on them because I've always found Larrivee's to be lively sounding.


Could have been. You never know how long they were sitting on the wall 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Went right to the hard stuff.


the dark chocolate ones are ok if there are kids around who will eat the rest after i have a slice or 2. however, toronto ruined me when it comes to chocolate. i won't eat most chocolates anymore unless they come from here:

SOMA Chocolatemaker - Home

they raised the bar (pun intended) way too high for others to even compare. if you ever should find yourself near one of their locations, ask for a mayan shot. it will change your life


----------



## silvertonebetty

Testing my zoom on the boat deck .





































Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> I'd try these if only to piss off hardcore carnivores and Vegan haters - you the ones that are just a variation of "Let's done get liquored up and go out on a Vegan hunt - belch, fart, duh"


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> the dark chocolate ones are ok if there are kids around who will eat the rest after i have a slice or 2. however, toronto ruined me when it comes to chocolate. i won't eat most chocolates anymore unless they come from here:
> 
> SOMA Chocolatemaker - Home
> 
> they raised the bar (pun intended) way too high for others to even compare. if you ever should find yourself near one of their locations, ask for a mayan shot. it will change your life


I have never had bad chocolate.


----------



## Verne

I believe pizza and chocolate should be their own food groups. I could survive on both easily. Vegetables...............who the hell came up with that?!?


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> I believe pizza and chocolate should be their own food groups. I could survive on both easily. Vegetables...............who the hell came up with that?!?


----------



## laristotle

I used to work at the Laura Secord plant in Scarborough back in the 80's.
You never had a Turtle until you had it fresh, straight from the conveyor belt, while the caramel was still warm.


----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> I used to work at the Laura Secord plant in Scarborough back in the 80's.
> You never had a Turtle until you had it fresh, straight from the conveyor belt, while the caramel was still warm.


Cool. I lived in the same block as Rheo Thompson Chocolate in Stratford for awhile. I gained about 20 lbs that year. Maybe it was the chocolate, but maybe it was the beer...there were several pubs nearby.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> I have never had bad chocolate.


you never ate a hershey bar or a any off the shelf chocolate? cause all of that is junk chocolate. i'm not saying it isnt tasty in it's own way, but it's not what i'd call "good" chocolate. if you dont live near soma, you can order and they'll ship to you. try the dark fire. i'm telling you, it's a game changer.



Verne said:


> I believe pizza and chocolate should be their own food groups. I could survive on both easily. Vegetables...............who the hell came up with that?!?


chocolate is made from beans, pizza crust is made from flour, which is ground up wheat. beans and wheat are both plants. that means pizza and chocolate are vegetables, thus, good for you


----------



## Verne

I like the way you think cheezy


----------



## keto

cheezyridr said:


> you never ate a hershey bar or a any off the shelf chocolate? cause all of that is junk chocolate. i'm not saying it isnt tasty in it's own way, but it's not what i'd call "good" chocolate. if you dont live near soma, you can order and they'll ship to you. try the dark fire. i'm telling you, it's a game changer.
> 
> 
> 
> chocolate is made from beans, pizza crust is made from flour, which is ground up wheat. beans and wheat are both plants. that means pizza and chocolate are vegetables, thus, good for you



Sooo close, but are nuts vegetables? Spices? Fruits? Nope, all plants, can’t get there in my head with wheat.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> you never ate a hershey bar or a any off the shelf chocolate? cause all of that is junk chocolate. i'm not saying it isnt tasty in it's own way, but it's not what i'd call "good" chocolate. if you dont live near soma, you can order and they'll ship to you. try the dark fire. i'm telling you, it's a game changer.
> 
> 
> 
> chocolate is made from beans, pizza crust is made from flour, which is ground up wheat. beans and wheat are both plants. that means pizza and chocolate are vegetables, thus, good for you


There is chocolate and there is chocolate and it's all good. As far as I'm concerned there is no bad chocolate and no junk chocolate. I once took the complete tour of the Hershey plant in Pennsylvania and I've been to the M&M's store in Vegas. I've also been to at least 10 small chocolate making places in B.C. over the years. It's all good. At the moment I'm having a Coffee Crisp Stix. 
If Pizza and Chocolate are vegetables then Douglas Fir and Red Woods are vegetables too.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I used to work at the Laura Secord plant in Scarborough back in the 80's.
> You never had a Turtle until you had it fresh, straight from the conveyor belt, while the caramel was still warm.


Are you a member of the Turtle Club?


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Are you a member of the Turtle Club?


Nope. Never been that desperate.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Nope. Never been that desperate.


Wrong. You buy the next round....a Double Jack with a Gold chaser for me.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Wrong. You buy the next round....a Double Jack with a Gold chaser for me.


Ok, you got me. We'll belly up to the bar next time I'm in town.

I thought that you meant the other turtle club.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> I used to work at the Laura Secord plant in Scarborough back in the 80's.
> You never had a Turtle until you had it fresh, straight from the conveyor belt, while the caramel was still warm.


Were you able to keep up with the conveyor belt?


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Ok, you got me. We'll belly up to the bar next time I'm in town.
> 
> I thought that you meant the other turtle club.
> 
> View attachment 273776
> 
> View attachment 273778


Wait ---- that guy in the lower right corner ---- I've seen him somewhere before. Oh yea .............


----------



## keto

Electraglide said:


> Are you a member of the Turtle Club?


You bet your sweet ass I am.

Actually I am not but my best buddy growing up was a card carrying member. Never saw him get to use it, but he used the line a lot.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


I'm going to try that.


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> You bet your sweet ass I am.
> 
> Actually I am not but my best buddy growing up was a card carrying member. Never saw him get to use it, but he used the line a lot.


Dad was a member. WWII. My older Bro has his card framed. I became a member in '63, it was a big thing in jr. high back then.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Ok, you got me. We'll belly up to the bar next time I'm in town.
> 
> I thought that you meant the other turtle club.
> 
> View attachment 273776
> 
> View attachment 273778


This turtle club sounds like a bunch of losers from the mid 90s or so.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> I became a member in '63, it was a big thing in jr. high back then.



lol, sounds like you for sure. _"....gentlemen of the highest morals and good character, who are never vulgar." _must have meant something different back in the day.


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> lol, sounds like you for sure. _"....gentlemen of the highest morals and good character, who are never vulgar." _must have meant something different back in the day.


i always thought vulgarity was half the fun


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> i always thought vulgarity was half the fun


I fully agree. I may be a member and not even know it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## reckless toboggan

laristotle said:


> View attachment 273842


Okay...fess up, which one of you was it?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Guitar101

Better get on this soon if your interested in building.


----------



## Lola

Angus as a young lad.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


Nice car! Camaro.


----------



## Sneaky

Lola said:


> Nice car! Camaro.


Firebird.


----------



## vadsy

Sneaky said:


> Firebird.


what about behind the Camaro? Is that Jon Voight’s Lebaron?


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> what about behind the Camaro? Is that Jon Voight’s Lebaron?


Lebaron was much more classy (even Mick Donovan's if he had one). That looks to be about a '82 Mustang.


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> ..Mick Donovan...


The dentist?


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> The dentist?


Yes, that one. I believe he also dabbles in DIY embalming.


----------



## Sneaky

vadsy said:


> what about behind the Camaro? Is that Jon Voight’s Lebaron?


With Corinthian Leather


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Nice car! Camaro.


Trans Am


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Perfect Prefect I believe.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Trans Am


I was close!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Electraglide said:


> Perfect Prefect I believe.


Yes, the Morris Minor is a great looking little car.


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> Yes, the Morris Minor is a great looking little car.


Where?


----------



## Verne

Right there. Can't you see it? There is something in the way, but it's right there.


----------



## Verne

OMFG.............an ad that just popped upon Kijiji.

You're looking for a what now ?!?!?


----------



## Verne

When you post a guitar FS/FT and describe the guitar. Mine has a set of vintage Schecter humbucker pickups from the lead guitar from a local(ish) band from the 80s called Equus. Sooooooo, I advertise the guitar on Kijiji and mention this fact, and get a reply from the gutiarist who owned those very pickups because he was the guy in Equus. I think is pretty cool. There, my "brush with fame" for this morning. Just had to let it out.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Yes, the Morris Minor is a great looking little car.


Hopefully the car is the only Minor in the pic.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 273894


I guess the ex wife gave her lawyer a car.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


>


Henry Juszkiewicz' personal ride?


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> Hopefully the car is the only Minor in the pic.


Now that's funny 

Don't think I could afford either one these days


----------



## High/Deaf

This is way too true.


----------



## WCGill

Lola said:


> Angus as a young lad.


Robert Smith?


----------



## Stephenlouis

Touch before you talk, rule number one in spousal conflict. Put a hand on the knee, hold hands, I like it, simple and effective. It takes the bite out of the fight or flight reaction, giving room for a response. Too bad I did not know this while I was married, Well take it or leave it, that's my random input.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Stephenlouis said:


> Touch before you talk, rule number one in spousal conflict. Put a hand on the knee, hold hands, I like it, simple and effective. It takes the bite out of the fight or flight reaction, giving room for a response. Too bad I did not know this while I was married, Well take it or leave it, that's my random input.


I disagree

That’s a good way to get a restraining order and assault charge. If I have my had on my wife while I’m angry at her who knows what might happen! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Stephenlouis said:


> Touch before you talk, rule number one in spousal conflict. Put a hand on the knee, hold hands, I like it, simple and effective. It takes the bite out of the fight or flight reaction, giving room for a response. Too bad I did not know this while I was married, Well take it or leave it, that's my random input.


Holding hands is a great suggestion. Prevents that sneaky right hook from landing on your jaw.


----------



## laristotle

‘South Park’ banned in China after mocking Chinese government censors


----------



## Electraglide

Stephenlouis said:


> Touch before you talk, rule number one in spousal conflict. Put a hand on the knee, hold hands, I like it, simple and effective. It takes the bite out of the fight or flight reaction, giving room for a response. Too bad I did not know this while I was married, Well take it or leave it, that's my random input.


Putting hand on knee or holding hands is usually the start of getting you unmarried and I've found that talking before touching works well with dogs and wives.....your own.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Holding hands is a great suggestion. Prevents that sneaky right hook from landing on your jaw.


Watch out for the knee


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


who is that? she's hot enough to make me think with my dick again



Jim DaddyO said:


> Holding hands is a great suggestion. Prevents that sneaky right hook from landing on your jaw.


a guy i work with shows up about once a month with a black eye, or a fat lip, or gouges on his face. i tried to coach him on the use of poisons, but he says "she don't mean it."
if that's her way of kiddin around i think i'd hate to see her mad


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> who is that? she's hot enough to make me think with my dick again


Ava Gardner


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> ‘South Park’ banned in China after mocking Chinese government censors
> 
> View attachment 273928


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Well, so much for that......it says it's blocked.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Comienza maldita sea!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 274112


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Are you ready Boots?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


I've ridden at times with some in BC and California.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Morning. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


Is this what you call a “shithead”?


----------



## Electraglide

We'll start at $20 a game and see where it goes.


----------



## Electraglide

You can have a cup of coffee there but not your phone.

Cup holder strikes again: 2nd B.C. driver slapped with distracted driving ticket


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Ricktoberfest

butterknucket said:


>












Any guesses how they solved this problem?
Yup- they did

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Was this guy around 50 years ago and has he looked around much now?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


For something that's not supposed to be able to fly they do a damned good job. Years back I had a couple of old Molson's beer kegs I was going to use as gas tanks for an old Ford F100 I had. I had them in the back of the truck with the bungs out. Guess what decided to use the barrels as hives?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 274270






As long as I didn't get the first and third wife's back it would be ok.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=517511402348412


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> For something that's not supposed to be able to fly they do a damned good job. Years back I had a couple of old Molson's beer kegs I was going to use as gas tanks for an old Ford F100 I had. I had them in the back of the truck with the bungs out. Guess what decided to use the barrels as hives?


When I was a teenager I was driving a fourwheeler through a field on my grandmother's farm. I was wearing shorts and moving along pretty good. I felt a pinch on my leg and looked down. There was a bumblebee stinging my leg. I don't know how that happened, but it did.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Was this guy around 50 years ago and has he looked around much now?


they wrote this song about me


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 273878


Of course they now need a new one as the Knights who say "Ecky-ecky-ecky-ecky-pikang-zoop-boing-goodem-zu-owly-zhiv"


----------



## Sneaky

butterknucket said:


> When I was a teenager I was driving a fourwheeler through a field on my grandmother's farm. I was wearing shorts and moving along pretty good. I felt a pinch on my leg and looked down. There was a bumblebee stinging my leg. I don't know how that happened, but it did.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> You can have a cup of coffee there but not your phone.
> 
> Cup holder strikes again: 2nd B.C. driver slapped with distracted driving ticket


I saw that too--the height of stupidity (Or maybe I shouldn't say that & challenge them to do more.)
Charging a phone is not using a function of the phone.


----------



## butterknucket

Sneaky said:


>


?


----------



## Ricktoberfest

butterknucket said:


> ?


Read the tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Ricktoberfest said:


> Read the tag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like a good sale, so hard to find these days


----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> looks like a good sale, so hard to find these days


Exactly. Blues not really my colour though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

Ricktoberfest said:


> Read the tag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did. 

Still no clue what the connection is.


----------



## Verne

"cool story bro"


----------



## Sneaky

The joke always loses something when you have to explain it.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> they wrote this song about me


Almost anybody looks good in a Dolly Parton wig.


----------



## Electraglide

Sneaky said:


>


You going topless now Sneaky?


----------



## Lola




----------



## oldjoat

looks about right ....


----------



## vadsy

Sneaky said:


> The joke always loses something when you have to explain it.


itaint no good joke if you have to explain it


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Sneaky

vadsy said:


> itaint no good joke if you have to explain it


Humour is subjective. We need a laugh track in here.


----------



## reckless toboggan




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Almost anybody looks good in a Dolly Parton wig.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


>


When we saw her 3 years ago her boobs were just as firm as they were when Burt played with them.


----------



## reckless toboggan

Dorian2 said:


>


That's dude is awesome. Been watching him for years. Always cheers me up.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Dorian2

That Tony Iommi or something?


----------



## cheezyridr

Dorian2 said:


> That Tony Iommi or something?


no, that's shidee yanoslevich, aka "pit stain pete" playing the yacht rock hits that s you can see, really packs 'em in. 
no drunken couger can resist a wailing keytar solo in the middle of rex smith's _you take my breath away_


----------



## Verne

You nailed that one with the Rex Smith connection. HAHHAHAA. THAT was funny.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


>


I'm assuming that's photoshopped?

Edit: maybe not.


----------



## Electraglide

Maybe not.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> I'm assuming that's photoshopped?
> 
> Edit: maybe not.



afaik, it's a still from "best little whorehose in texas"


----------



## Robert1950

Having worked with people who have intellectual disabilities for a few decades, I can tell you there is an excessively politically correct wing of people involved with providing support for these individuals. I am not one of them. You had to be a politically correct purist with no sense of humour or have sense of humour about the people you worked with to survive as long as I did. The purists would not only find this not funny, but offensive. Fortunately, there are not many of them. I've always loved the MP Gumbies.


----------



## laristotle

Nigerian astronaut lost in space needs $3m to get home


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> View attachment 273784


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> View attachment 274058


This is true


----------



## zontar

If you're illiterate do you live by a set of unwritten rules?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

And now for your entertainment, something to offend the alt-right inflexible and overly politically correct types...


----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


> And now for your entertainment, something to offend the alt-right inflexible and overly politically correct types...


I haven’t watched it but it probably offended everyone


----------



## Lola

Up and at ‘er. Got the oven on goes the turkey.

Already stuffed and prime for a 6 hr stint in the oven

Meanwhile, making pastry for pumpkin, apple and rhubarb/strawberry pie.

Peeling a million potatoes and of course turnips. 

Having 25 for dinner. 

I will be so glad when this day Is done!


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Too much screech.


----------



## Electraglide

Speed bumps.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

About half way between Sacramento and San Francisco on I80 at Vacaville.


----------



## Electraglide

Another Vacaville sign.


----------



## Robert1950

vadsy said:


> I haven’t watched it but it probably offended everyone


Only the alt-right overly politically correct


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Robert1950 said:


> Only the alt-right overly politically correct


i dont think it's alt right that you actually mean


----------



## butterknucket

I'm not really a fan, but I've heard Eddie Van Halen has cancer again and is not doing well at all.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> I'm not really a fan, but I've heard Eddie Van Halen has cancer again and is not doing well at all.


saw an article speculating the same. sad to see such a game changer go out that way, but nobody lives forever.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> saw an article speculating the same. sad to see such a game changer go out that way, but nobody lives forever.


I heard Valerie is checking on him every day.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> Having 25 for dinner.
> 
> I will be so glad when this day Is done!


You must be famished.

I like kids, but I can barely finish one. 


Happy excess turkey day. May your table be totally free of turnips. I's hates turnips!


----------



## Verne

High/Deaf said:


> Happy excess turkey day. May your table be totally free of turnips. I's hates turnips!


I dislike cooked turnip very much, but I do like it raw. Cooking totally changes the flavour of it, and I can't be part of that.


----------



## oldjoat

ever tried it mixed with carrots / butter / salt/pepper ?


----------



## Robert1950

cheezyridr said:


> i dont think it's alt right that you actually mean


the alt-right can be too politically correct or not at all. As for liberal too politically correct, they aren't really liberal. However all the too much bunch are overly anal-retentive.


----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


> the alt-right can be too politically correct or not at all. As for liberal too politically correct, they aren't really liberal. However all the too much bunch are overly anal-retentive.


just go and get involved in the political sub forum, you know you want to


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> just go and get involved in the political sub forum, you know you want to


No, no. He's above all that. He and he only can post political content in Random without consequences, how did you miss this?


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> No, no. He's above all that. He and he only can post political content in Random without consequences, how did you miss this?


I haven't.

If you get the guy to post and post and post about it some more, maybe it'll become obvious to him or at least leave a bit of a trail to reflect on. Thats all this is without poking the bear too much. I like him.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> You must be famished.
> 
> I like kids, but I can barely finish one.
> 
> 
> Happy excess turkey day. May your table be totally free of turnips. I's hates turnips!


Green brains can go with the turnips and parsnips. They're chicken feed.


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> No, no. He's above all that. He and he only can post political content in Random without consequences, how did you miss this?


By clicking ignore.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 274896


Or you could just Paint It Black.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> By clicking ignore.


I'm wondering if you're confused again


----------



## keto

Electraglide said:


> By clicking ignore.


Hmmm, it would be a first, but worth considering. I find it funny, when he moved (back?) here, I reached out to him a couple times and even offered him parts and guidance on a pedal build, gratis. We haven’t met. Now I wouldn’t cross the street etc.


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> Hmmm, it would be a first, but worth considering.


don't fall for it, you're a better person if you don't stick your head in the sand


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> don't fall for it, you're a better person if you don't stick your head in the sand


This is really where I’m always at, well put.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 274896


But they're missing Deep Purple


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> But they're missing Deep Purple


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


>


Better than the video for the same song with Rod Evans in a swimsuit...


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Better than the video for the same song with Rod Evans in a swimsuit...


Can't go wrong with Playboy.....after dark.


----------



## Electraglide

The wife in the last commercial is very understanding and a keeper. Wish mine had been like that.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


>


Where's part 2? How to let him go?


----------



## greco

allthumbs56 said:


> How to let him go?


As quickly as possible.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Just pick it up and put it in.


----------



## LexxM3




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


>


What did you eat?!?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Looks more like an IGA than a Wallyworld.....even if it is in Carolina. IPA beers are an acquired taste.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Looks more like an IGA than a Wallyworld.....even if it is in Carolina. IPA beers are an acquired taste.


I bought a few different beers to try a while ago. The IPA tasted like crushed up Tylenol. I'll stick to Guinness.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I bought a few different beers to try a while ago. The IPA tasted like crushed up Tylenol. I'll stick to Guinness.


It was better than Hinny Kin.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

I feel like I just got a lesson on the sexual politics of 197(3?). That looks like Bill Murray standing in front of the peep show.


----------



## zontar

SO if there's is a mouse in your house--would you rather know or not know?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Looks like Mr. Murray is looking for a date. Or waiting to hear someone say, "Live from New York etc." When SNL was actually good.


----------



## Electraglide

Puts a different meaning to, "If you go into the Woods today...."


----------



## Electraglide

Just skip to 7:32.


----------



## laristotle

the cosplay girls right after were nice too.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Just skip to 7:32.


Wow, chipmunks with light sabres. Very cool.


----------



## Electraglide

And the winner takes all.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> It was better than Hinny Kin.


Or, Come Alive for a $1.05! 

Back in the day they had strawberry wine which was dirt cheap but the hangover. I am so glad I don’t drink anymore and nothing against those who do.


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


>


Season 1 of The Deuce?


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> Season 1 of The Deuce?


New York, Times Square 1970's pictures. 

I've never heard of the Deuce.


----------



## High/Deaf

If you like those pictures, you should.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> View attachment 275298


My route home takes me past our "Hooker District". All of 3 or 4 girls. They do not look like this - or I would have to find another way home.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> I've never heard of the Deuce.


----------



## amagras

Laristotle-butterknucket ratio


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Or, Come Alive for a $1.05!
> 
> Back in the day they had strawberry wine which was dirt cheap but the hangover. I am so glad I don’t drink anymore and nothing against those who do.


Calona Royal Red or White was cheap and so was Sloe Gin. A buck something a gallon. This is around the time you were born. One of the reasons why I never drank wine.


High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 275290


_Nosferatu _is a good movie, especially with a modern sound track. Same with Metropolis.


laristotle said:


> View attachment 275298


There's a stroll a few blocks from here and on a Sat. night it's even closer. at times there's around 40+ Pros. Depending on how they do it, it's legal. Some look a lot better and some not so much. There's local girls and circuit girls, even a few amateurs out to make a few bucks and that's it. Even one or two who look as old as me. If I see them buying groceries I say hi.....it's a safe thing to do.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

When I hear someone say Deuce I think of this


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

All right, hold tight, I'm a highway star


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

If your dog starts listening to CBC radio, they'll probably also start requesting vegan dog food.


----------



## JazzyT

I allus knew muh dog was smrter than me!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

The dog in the middle is named Lucky.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Related perhaps?


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Related perhaps?


It was Jared from Subway.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> It was Jared from Subway.


Billy and Benny McQuire. 3/4s of a ton of tag team wrestling. As far as jared goes, I hope he's having fun at the country club.


----------



## keto

Electraglide said:


> Billy and Benny McQuire. 3/4s of a ton of tag team wrestling. As far as jared goes, I hope he's having fun at the country club.


Continual members of the Guinness Book of World Records, from around the time I read my first around ‘72, until I stopped caring or browsing in bookstores call it 25 years ago, for largest twins.


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> Continual members of the Guinness Book of World Records, from around the time I read my first around ‘72, until I stopped caring or browsing in bookstores call it 25 years ago, for largest twins.


They rode those minibikes from New York to L.A. Took them a month and until Billy died in a motorcycle crash they were the tag team champions of the world. Here they are with another little feller.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Don't let my son see those, especially if the box ends are standard and all different sizes. 3/8ths in. to 9/16ths in. or so.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


shut up and take my money!!!


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


>


Down at the bottom of the shopping page where it says 'customers who bought this also purchased ...', there's a picture of a chainmail glove.


----------



## Electraglide

sombitch they have complete sets. 








Now where's the beer and steak fridge and a tiger torch and do they come in open end also?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> View attachment 275482


Cool--a colour version
I have a black & white one I've posted on some sites.
This one is better quality--so I am "borrowing" it.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 275482


Not good if you suffer from Coulrophobia and get stuck in an Alley of clowns.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Nope, I failed.....lower left.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


This is a 45' angle for the win.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 275810


How can he be functional? He's wearing a suit and tie and sipping something from a glass.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

‘He’s running!’ Video shows black bear chasing B.C. mountain bikers down trail


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


I've hunted that area. There's all sorts of nasty animals there. My kid and I with my dog spooked a cat so we went back to the camper and got a shotgun and rifle and went looking for my dog. Finally found the dog.


----------



## Electraglide

Sex toys, mystery packages being sent from Amazon to universities across Canada
They don't send me anything free.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Not good if you suffer from Coulrophobia and get stuck in an Alley of clowns.


Well if that as so he wouldn't have asked to send them in.
(Well he wouldn't be about to do so, before seeing they're already in)


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## silvertonebetty

All ready for next season























Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

WOW...Great deal!! 

Congrats!

I didn't know that you are a cyclist.


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> WOW...Great deal!!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I didn't know that you are a cyclist.


I haven't in a while. But I need to get back into shape. And I have always wanted one of these since I first saw then at boutique bike shop 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> I haven't in a while. But I need to get back into shape. And I have always wanted one of these since I first saw then at boutique bike shop
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


it looks fast, be careful. also, make sure you get yourself the proper sized frame


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> it looks fast, be careful. also, make sure you get yourself the proper sized frame


Yup I did lol. Fella said the LG frame was way to big. And the small well .so we went medium 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> it looks fast, be careful. also, make sure you get yourself the proper sized frame


The racing stripes make it faster. Works on running shoes too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

Ricktoberfest said:


> The racing stripes make it faster. Works on running shoes too


Best get a pair of these instead?


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Best get a pair of these instead?
> 
> View attachment 275876


Lol I need those 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol I need those
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


You'll need the hat and the fancy stick too.


----------



## Verne

You can deliver the flowers for FTD as a side gig.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

'72 Toyota


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## keto




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


You kids had it soft. Try these on for size.


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> View attachment 275810


It's not one of this


----------



## butterknucket

Imagine hearing this alone in the bush at night.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Imagine hearing this alone in the bush at night.


One of the things about flagging at night in parts of B.C. is that you hear it a lot. Same at my brother's place. It's a rush. One place I lived in Vernon had 4 Packs of Coyotes on the ridge behind it. The young of one pack would start howling and the other's would pick it up and then the adults would join in. They'd hunt in the fields behind the place and drive the dogs nuts. There were a few dog/coyote crosses running around too.


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> All ready for next season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I'll take one of these thanks.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>





keto said:


>


My favourite cartoon ever.

And I've also been to an Opera--many years ago as part of a music class.
La Traviata, by Joe Green, er Giuseppe Verdi.


----------



## Lola

Paul Stanley doing a coffee commercial (2000).


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> I'll take one of these thanks.


They have studded bike tires

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


>


Sure do wish you'd put up commentary with pics. Are we supposed to know who they are?


----------



## Lola

Grandma’s new candle holders


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

keto said:


> Sure do wish you'd put up commentary with pics. Are we supposed to know who they are?


I don't even know who they are.


----------



## butterknucket

keto said:


> Sure do wish you'd put up commentary with pics. Are we supposed to know who they are?


Anyway, they're random pictures that keep showing up my linkedin. Given my escalated frustrations lately, I've been posting them here, even though I guess I shouldn't.


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> They have studded bike tires
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


yup. they work.....except for stopping fast. They have chains too.....they don't work. My son found out the hard way. They also have spiked tires for motorcycle ice racing but most guys make their own.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Guys from the NDP knowing they have the deciding vote. The Green Party and the other guy are in there too.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

How did the get pics of Sparkplug and Marvin, two of my son's eight cats.







Sparkplug is the one laying down, 16 years old and deaf.


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 275966


I had a friend who didn't believe this--thought everybody grew up listening to classical music
My parents mostly listened to Country music--and related genres.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Guys from the NDP knowing they have the deciding vote. The Green Party and the other guy are in there too.


Political forum is thataway.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## reckless toboggan

laristotle said:


> View attachment 276136


It's like crack.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## reckless toboggan

laristotle said:


> View attachment 276144


Hahahaha. Ahhhh. I'm dying here.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> View attachment 276142


This one is killin' me!! Thanks for my laugh for the day.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## keto

Marty Feldman was a brilliant comedic actor who just happened to look funny.


----------



## Robert1950

keto said:


> Marty Feldman was a brilliant comedic actor who just happened to look funny.


I wonder if @butterknucket knew who it was when he posted it. Excellent photo of Marty though. Always remember Igor's hump changing sides in Young Frankenstein.

Marty Feldman - Wikipedia


----------



## zontar

or this version of the same sketch


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Robert1950 said:


> I wonder if @butterknucket knew who it was when he posted it. Excellent photo of Marty though. Always remember Igor's hump changing sides in Young Frankenstein.
> 
> Marty Feldman - Wikipedia


I absolutely knew who it was.

I was surprised other people knew who he was, as well as the response it got.


----------



## Electraglide

He would have made a great Sam in Lord Of The Rings.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I absolutely knew who it was.
> 
> I was surprised other people knew who he was, as well as the response it got.


I'd be surprised that some don't know who he was.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## JazzyT

laristotle said:


>


Why you little... !!!


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 276262


Thank the dog for that.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


To be fair I went to youtube and went full screen and to be objective I watched it 10+ times. She's lopsided but let's see her jump rope in this.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> To be fair I went to youtube and went full screen and to be objective I watched it 10+ times. She's lopsided but let's see her jump rope in this.


I agree. You must determine repeatability, in the name of science of course.


----------



## butterknucket

I am Mrs. Betty Mills , I am a US citizen, 68 years Old. I reside here in New York. My residential address is as follows. 543 Ocean Avenue, Apt 4H, Brooklyn, NY 11226, United States, I am one of those that took part in the Compensation program many years ago and they refused to pay me, I had paid over $128,450 while in the US, trying to get my payment all to no avail.


So I decided to travel to WASHINGTON D.C with all my compensation documents, And I was directed by the ( F B I) Director to contact Mr.Kelvin Williams, who his a representative of the ( F B I ) and a member of the COMPENSATION AWARD COMMITTEE and I contacted him and he explained everything to me. He said whoever is contacting me through emails are fake.


He took me to the paying bank for me to claim my Compensation funds. Right now I am the most happiest woman on earth because I have received my compensation funds of $2.5 Million Us Dollars Moreover, Mr. Kelvin Williams, showed me the full information of those who are yet to receive their compensation funds and I saw your name as one of the beneficiaries, and your email address, that is why I decided to email you to stop dealing with those people, they are not with your fund, they are only making money out of you. I will advise you to contact Mr. Kelvin Williams.


You have to contact him directly with his information as stated below:


COMPENSATION AWARD HOUSE
Name: Mr. Kelvin Williams
Email Address: [email protected]


You really have to stop dealing with those people that are contacting you and telling you that your fund is with them, it is not in any way with them, they are only taking advantage of you and they will dry you up until you have nothing.The only money I paid after I met Mr. Kelvin Williams was just $320 for the paper works, take note of that.


Once again stop contacting those people, I will advise you to contact Mr. Kelvin Williams so that he can help you to deliver your fund instead of dealing with those liars that will be turning you around asking for different kind of money to complete your transaction.


Thank You and Be Blessed.


Yours Sincerely,
Mrs. Betty Mills.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Those nice people also sell Bre-X mining shares at a lower than market price.....


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I agree. You must determine repeatability, in the name of science of course.


And delve deep into the full tactile experience before you can decide a proper outcome.


----------



## Electraglide

Johnny Spune said:


> Those nice people also sell Bre-X mining shares at a lower than market price.....


Would you be interested in 100 BCRIC shares along with 200 Bre-X shares (I got them when they first came on the market at around 30 cents a share). I'm keeping the Harley Davidson shares tho.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Johnny Spune

Electraglide said:


> Would you be interested in 100 BCRIC shares along with 200 Bre-X shares (I got them when they first came on the market at around 30 cents a share). I'm keeping the Harley Davidson shares tho.


Haha. I’ll pass on the Bre-X Tks. I’m at my limit of worthless penny stocks right now. 

Too bad you didn’t dump your Bre-X at 50 bucks or whatever they peaked at. But I guess everyone was waiting for 500.00. I never did have Bre X but I had my share of other dogs. I think it was around then I’d decided I was better off buying music gear....or bubble gum for that matter.


----------



## Johnny Spune

laristotle said:


>


This.....
......creeps the sh!t out of me!


----------



## laristotle

Johnny Spune said:


> This.....
> ......creeps the sh!t out of me!


----------



## Johnny Spune

laristotle said:


>


But it rocks!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 276510


He was a song and dance man so why not.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

just installed new trailer brakes?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

LOL !!!!


----------



## Electraglide

Two Canadians in the top 10.....not bad even tho only one still lives (AFAIK) in Canada.


----------



## Electraglide

I was here, was anyone else?
This Week In History: 1969 The masses get naked at the Aldergrove Beach Rock Festival


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> I was here, was anyone else?
> This Week In History: 1969 The masses get naked at the Aldergrove Beach Rock Festival


I wasn't there, Wasn't here (Where I am now) either.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Johnny Spune

butterknucket said:


>


Isn’t that special.


----------



## butterknucket

Johnny Spune said:


> Isn’t that special.


They say everyone has at least one 'special' gift.


----------



## Verne

But he chose a Diet Coke can...........out of anything he could shove into his earlobe, he chose DIET coke. 

not particularly badass is he?!?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Frenchy99

laristotle said:


> View attachment 276678


If hes married, it means the same ! …


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> But he chose a Diet Coke can...........out of anything he could shove into his earlobe, he chose DIET coke.
> 
> not particularly badass is he?!?


Could have been one of these







.


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Scan it with your phone and pay directly. Wife, girlfriend, local hooker. No need for cash to change hands.....that could be illegal. BTW prostitution is no longer illegal in Canada. You can't buy it or be a pimp or directly advertise it but it's no longer illegal to be a hooker. You're just giving her some money for her kids guitar lessons out of the goodness of your heart. Oh yeah you can't run a common bawdy house. This is part of the definition of a common bawdy house...."Most bawdy houses consist of sparsely furnished rooms consisting of mattresses, condoms and lubricant.". Sounds like a lot of motels I've stayed in on the road and places I've lived in between wives.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


It was better when it was Hotmail.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> It was better when it was Hotmail.


It's still a hotmail address for me, but it did switch over to Outlook. 

I can't even remember all the version of hotmail at this point.


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> It's still a hotmail address for me, but it did switch over to Outlook.
> 
> I can't even remember all the version of hotmail at this point.


People still use hotmail?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> It's still a hotmail address for me, but it did switch over to Outlook.
> 
> I can't even remember all the version of hotmail at this point.


As far as I know there is only one. The only difference is when you log out you get the outlook news.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> People still use hotmail?


I have 3 hotmail accounts. It's been my e-mail since the late 90s and it still works so why change. I have a g-mail account for android but that's about all it's used for. I don't recall what I used before that. The pager worked better.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


>


Win XP?

I have this on my Vista


----------



## Mooh




----------



## reckless toboggan

laristotle said:


> I have this on my Vista
> 
> View attachment 276792


That's totally FAKE!

I mean, there's no way you can drink a beer through that helmet in outer space!


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> It was better when it was Hotmail.


It's still a hotmail address for me, but it did switch over to Outlook.

I can't even remember all the version of hotmail at this point


reckless toboggan said:


> That's totally FAKE!
> 
> I mean, there's no way you can drink a beer through that helmet in outer space!


Well we all know the moon landing was fake anyway.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

reckless toboggan said:


> That's totally FAKE!
> 
> I mean, there's no way you can drink a beer through that helmet in outer space!


That looks like a pour spout on top of the box on his chest.
Maybe vacuum aided chambers in there to allow him to suck on his beer?


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> That looks like a pour spout on top of the box on his chest.
> Maybe vacuum aided chambers in there to allow him to suck on his beer?


You are right.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Scan it with your phone and pay directly. Wife, girlfriend, local hooker. No need for cash to change hands.....that could be illegal. BTW prostitution is no longer illegal in Canada. You can't buy it or be a pimp or directly advertise it but it's no longer illegal to be a hooker. You're just giving her some money for her kids guitar lessons out of the goodness of your heart. Oh yeah you can't run a common bawdy house. This is part of the definition of a common bawdy house...."Most bawdy houses consist of sparsely furnished rooms consisting of mattresses, condoms and lubricant.". Sounds like a lot of motels I've stayed in on the road and places I've lived in between wives.


so in summary, prostitution is legal for a woman, but illegal for the man. 
that is sexism. it's called misandry, and you folks allowed it to be written into law. nice job! 

mis·an·dry
/miˈsandrē/
_noun_

dislike of, contempt for, or ingrained prejudice against men


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> so in summary, prostitution is legal for a woman, but illegal for the man.
> that is sexism. it's called misandry, and you folks allowed it to be written into law. nice job!
> 
> mis·an·dry
> /miˈsandrē/
> _noun_
> 
> dislike of, contempt for, or ingrained prejudice against men


Nope, it's legal for the supplier but not the buyer so here cheezy you can strut your stuff on the stroll then put out no problem and but someone, male or female, can't come by and pay you cash for that. The old $10 dropping on the floor trick comes in handy. No misandry at all. No Misogyny here either. Men and women, depending on age, are equal under the law.....all across Canada and not just one province.....same with our pot laws. BTW when this went into affect I do believe you lived here.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

Would you believe that Amazon packaged this 14” drum head in the box behind it? No other packing material, and the package was damaged a little but it missed the head. When I saw it on my front step I thought they’d made a mistake and sent a big bass drum head.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Nope, it's legal for the supplier but not the buyer so here cheezy you can strut your stuff on the stroll then put out no problem and but someone, male or female, can't come by and pay you cash for that. The old $10 dropping on the floor trick comes in handy. No misandry at all. No Misogyny here either. Men and women, depending on age, are equal under the law.....all across Canada and not just one province.....same with our pot laws. BTW when this went into affect I do believe you lived here.



i don't need to look it up to know that there are fucktons (pun intended) more women hooking than men. i would be willing to bet, without doing any research beforehand, that the law was written with the protection of women in mind. 

as for the law being in effect while i was still there, it wouldn't affect me. i don;t buy it, and what i got, ain;t no one in their right mind gonna pay for. hahahahahaa


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=763960514024650


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> so in summary, prostitution is legal for a woman, but illegal for the man.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

cheezyridr said:


> there are fucktons (pun intended) more women hooking than men


I know what you mean. I tried it and then they got rid of the penny, so I couldn't give change for a nickel, and that priced me out of the market.


----------



## Lola

He’s got the “rocker image” happening to a T.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i don't need to look it up to know that there are fucktons (pun intended) more women hooking than men. i would be willing to bet, without doing any research beforehand, that the law was written with the protection of women in mind.
> 
> as for the law being in effect while i was still there, it wouldn't affect me. i don;t buy it, and what i got, ain;t no one in their right mind gonna pay for. hahahahahaa


Nope, the law was written to protect all street walkers etc. men and women. From what they say 1 out of 4 prostitutes in the world are men.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Most kids would ask. "What's that hooky thingy for?".


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## keto

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=763960514024650


whatever this is, it won’t play in my iPad.


----------



## Lola




----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Nope, the law was written to protect all street walkers etc. men and women. From what they say 1 out of 4 prostitutes in the world are men.


Yea, what ‘they’ say....


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> He’s got the “rocker image” happening to a T.


This kid is 12 years and an Ed Hardy t-shirt away from starting a fight with his girlfriend for ‘flirting’ with the bartender while techno music blares across the club


----------



## laristotle

keto said:


> whatever this is, it won’t play in my iPad.


Unfortunately, only via facebook.


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> whatever this is, it won’t play in my iPad.


Plays on my laptop no problem. You're possibly lucky you haven't seen the end.


----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Nope, the law was written to protect all street walkers etc. men and women. From what they say 1 out of 4 prostitutes in the world are men.


so i was right then, 75% of all prostitutes are wammin


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

I feel like I just watched an Apple or Google commercial. oooohkayyy 4 new images while I typed that. Edited to say 5.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

keto said:


> I feel like I just watched an Apple or Google commercial. oooohkayyy 4 new images while I typed that. Edited to say 5.


The takeover is under way.


----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


>


Dude, go lie down and chew on a Valium.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> so i was right then, 75% of all prostitutes are wammin


that's in the world. In Canada it's about a 50/50 split. That's above 18. Don't matter 'cause the law covers everyone.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> The takeover is under way.


Get back to the pretty girls in black n' white.
I like seeing those from you.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


I don't see any amps, beer fridges or casting couches.....and no place to park a motorcycle.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Get back to the pretty girls in black n' white.
> I like seeing those from you.


----------



## Electraglide

This one too


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Oh, we're going there. 

Those pics are certainly better than those stupid Linkedin ads.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## brucew

^^^ Wouldn't want to be alone in the bush with a pack that big roaming. 

Think about how much meat that pack would need every single day. Especially if they're the true arctic wolves, those shetland pony size one's like N of wabasca.


----------



## amagras

keto said:


> I feel like I just watched an Apple or Google commercial. oooohkayyy 4 new images while I typed that. Edited to say 5.


I thought Tapatalk had increased the number of ads


----------



## butterknucket

They're all from Linkedin.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> I have 3 hotmail accounts. It's been my e-mail since the late 90s and it still works so why change. I have a g-mail account for android but that's about all it's used for. I don't recall what I used before that. The pager worked better.


It was kind of a joke.

But good to know.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Most kids would ask. "What's that hooky thingy for?".


What ISN'T it for--it does everything.


----------



## Steadfastly

Sophie Trudeau and Elton John


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Walmart pulls costumes after it's accused of making 'mockery' of black culture


----------



## brucew

^^^Read in Ottawa people have been asking for trudeau in blackface costumes.


----------



## Milkman

Offensive?

Please don’t send your kids to my door wearing a Trump mask.


----------



## blueshores_guy

My enjoyment level in using this forum is about to go up.
I've put Butterknucket on my ignore list.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Offensive?
> 
> Please don’t send your kids to my door wearing a Trump mask.


Be prepared by having protest signs set up. lol


----------



## Milkman

Nah, I’ll give the kids candy, but personally I don’t find Trump funny.

No funnier than say a kid wearing an Osama Bin Laden costume.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> What ISN'T it for--it does everything.


Doesn't look like it would make a very good can opener, I don't see an edge, but it would probably do ok for brake shoe springs (if you didn't have a screwdriver).


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Offensive?
> 
> Please don’t send your kids to my door wearing a Trump mask.


Could end up something like this?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Steadfastly

blueshores_guy said:


> My enjoyment level in using this forum is about to go up.
> I've put Butterknucket on my ignore list.


My enjoyment went up a long time ago when he joined a number of others.


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> My enjoyment went up a long time ago when he joined a number of others.


I wish the ignore function was as visible as the follow function


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 277168


Then they decided to make a sequel or 6.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


This is why this guy is around.


----------



## Verne

butterknucket said:


>


Lesser known musical movie.........."Little shop of whores"


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Lesser known musical movie.........."Little shop of whores"


Or a 1960 NFB film shown in health class. "Hello sailor, want to see my pistil?".


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


>



Nice car.

The "side car"....not so much.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Nice car.
> 
> The "side car"....not so much.


I've always liked 69 Camaros.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> I've always liked 69 Camaros.


I'm more partial to the Firebirds from the same period, but either would be nice to have.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> I'm more partial to the Firebirds from the same period, but either would be nice to have.


My uncle was quite high up in GM for several decades. A GM car was named after my great grandmother, but that's another story.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


I wonder if someone upgraded the headlights there?


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> I wonder if someone upgraded the headlights there?


Yeah, they might be aftermarket.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Yeah, they might be aftermarket.


looks like a conversion kit rather than the T3 sealed beams


----------



## Milkman

Bigger headlights and yet, still no brighter.


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> Bigger headlights and yet, still no brighter.


I dunno, those look like the halogen upgrade. I'm sure they put out a bit more lumens than the originals


----------



## Milkman

vadsy said:


> I dunno, those look like the halogen upgrade. I'm sure they put out a bit more lumens than the originals


Looks a bit like the lights are on but nobody's home to me.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


i don't care what anyone say, i think those pasty white legs are sexy, but i would have her ditch the hat.


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> Looks a bit like the lights are on but nobody's home to me.


well, I don't see a driver in the seat so probably best they keep them off, or risk draining the battery. maybe it's an older KITT car, in which case .., stealth mode


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i don't care what anyone say, i think those pasty white legs are sexy, but i would have her ditch the hat.


I'd have her ditch the car and leave on the hat......maybe one shoe. If you're going to go for a car maybe one of these.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

The grocery store near me has a couple of fairly good discount areas. A lot of the things there are labeled in Chinese. Yesterday I went sort of overboard on pasta, cookies and some palm sugar. For example the pasta is regular $3.75 a bag......I paid $0.50 (I bought 10 bags). Anyway i decided to check out the palm sugar because what I got is like crystallized honey. When I searched including the brand name this is one of the things that came up.








BTW the Palm Sugar is Cock Brand out of Thailand and is ok in coffee.


----------



## butterknucket

My dad puts coconut sugar in coffee because he can't have regular anymore.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## reckless toboggan

butterknucket said:


>


Was probably a sweet ride back in the day, but it looks like a lot of the miles since then have not been kind.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

420 mile markers kept getting stolen.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> I'd have her ditch the car and leave on the hat......maybe one shoe. If you're going to go for a car maybe one of these.














laristotle said:


> View attachment 277368


i used to own a 67 caddy hearse. miller body rear loader. i had all the funeral accessories to go with it, too. the original plan was to tub it, and put a blower on it with a bug catcher comin up through the hood with a flame paint job. i ended up selling it because i literally could not park it anywhere. 
every time i found a new spot to park it, some old person would come up to me and say "son, i'm old and sick. i feel like that car's waitin' on me. would ya mind parkin' it somewhere that i can't see it?" how can i say no to that? it happened in every place i lived from s. carolina all the way up to delaware. but i loved that car, i wish i could get another one.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i used to own a 67 caddy hearse. miller body rear loader. i had all the funeral accessories to go with it, too. the original plan was to tub it, and put a blower on it with a bug catcher comin up through the hood with a flame paint job. i ended up selling it because i literally could not park it anywhere.
> every time i found a new spot to park it, some old person would come up to me and say "son, i'm old and sick. i feel like that car's waitin' on me. would ya mind parkin' it somewhere that i can't see it?" how can i say no to that? it happened in every place i lived from s. carolina all the way up to delaware. but i loved that car, i wish i could get another one.


There was a place in Burnaby that used to sell old hearses and ambulances from the 50s, 60s and early 70s. Everyone wanted the hearses 'cause of the low mileage and low speeds run on them. Take one out on the freeway to Hope and put your foot into it and it would haul ass. The ambulances were fast but had a lot of hard miles on them. I've always wanted a Flower Hauler. 








Coffin shaped beer cooler in the back.


----------



## Electraglide

reckless toboggan said:


> Was probably a sweet ride back in the day, but it looks like a lot of the miles since then have not been kind.


Maybe but it's what's under the hood that counts.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 277368


Too new but nice chop job. Shaved doors would have been nice.


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> i used to own a 67 caddy hearse. miller body rear loader. i had all the funeral accessories to go with it, too. the original plan was to tub it, and put a blower on it with a bug catcher comin up through the hood with a flame paint job. i ended up selling it because i literally could not park it anywhere.
> every time i found a new spot to park it, some old person would come up to me and say "son, i'm old and sick. i feel like that car's waitin' on me. would ya mind parkin' it somewhere that i can't see it?" how can i say no to that? it happened in every place i lived from s. carolina all the way up to delaware. but i loved that car, i wish i could get another one.


A kid in our high school who was a car buff had a black hearse. The other kids all thought it was a hoot when he took them for a ride in it.


----------



## Guitar101

My brother-in-law had a 50's something Pontiac hearse. I remember a party at his place one night were I had too much to drink and woke up in it the next morning. Imagine my surprise when I woke to red velvet and chrome everywhere. I won't forget it and that was the early 70's.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> My brother-in-law had a 50's something Pontiac hearse. I remember a party at his place one night were I had too much to drink and woke up in it the next morning. Imagine my surprise when I woke to red velvet and chrome everywhere. I won't forget it and that was the early 70's.


You woke up alone? From what I recall of the early 70s if you went to a party and crashed you'd best be having a good hiding place or not be alone.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 277368


I think there may have been Hot Wheels that looked like this.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> Nice car.
> 
> The "side car"....not so much.


All the more for the rest of us. LOL

I've never been very discerning anyway.


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> You woke up alone? From what I recall of the early 70s if you went to a party and crashed you'd best be having a good hiding place or not be alone.


It was a stag and I'm married to his sister. I'd better wake up alone. That's probably why I just had my 49th wedding anniversary. Upon reflection, the back of a hearse may be considered a good hiding place.


----------



## Guitar101

Geez, I'm sitting here at 8 am and it's just starting to get light out. I sure wish this Daylight Savings time would end.^)@#


----------



## brucew

After moving from AB to Sk, we sure don't miss it. Nothing but a pain in the butt, twice every year.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Uuugh woke up to snow on the ground.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guitar101

brucew said:


> After moving from AB to Sk, we sure don't miss it. Nothing but a pain in the butt, twice every year.


In regards to Daylight Saving time for the rest of Canada, we screw up once a year but we always fix it.


----------



## butterknucket

I also have no problems with the girl in the Camaro pic.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 277450



So BC is opting out. We can only hope that the rest of Canada wakes the F%$k up and stops the semi-annual stupidity.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> So BC is opting out. We can only hope that the rest of Canada wakes the F%$k up and stops the semi-annual stupidity.


Seems only part of BC might be opting out. The part that is in Mtn time will still be in Mtn. time and when Mtn. time changes so will that part. They did a survey and now it's got to go thru the regular parliamentary song and dance to give BC the ok to do it, not particularly to do it. And it will probably hinge on what the western states in the same time zone do.....which might not be much for now given that the US congress seems to be tied up with a few things that they might consider more important and California keeps on changing it's mind. I think it will take time. 
If it goes thru does this mean there will be special cell phones etc. for BC that don't have the DST function or would you have to change the time back or forward or which ever way it goes......not too sure how to do that on my main phone, the burner doesn't matter. Would that also mean that parts of BC would be an hr different from other parts and sometimes 2 hrs different or at times an hr different and other times the same time? 
Will the rest of Canada follow suit? Took them long enough to legalize pot and even that is still screwed up so I can see this all a time consuming business.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> I'd have her ditch the car and leave on the hat......maybe one shoe. If you're going to go for a car maybe one of these.


Hmmmmm ...... do I want to drive a car who's most prominent safety feature is a fire extinguisher?

hell yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Seems only part of BC might be opting out. The part that is in Mtn time will still be in Mtn. time and when Mtn. time changes so will that part. They did a survey and now it's got to go thru the regular parliamentary song and dance to give BC the ok to do it, not particularly to do it. And it will probably hinge on what the western states in the same time zone do.....which might not be much for now given that the US congress seems to be tied up with a few things that they might consider more important and California keeps on changing it's mind. I think it will take time.
> If it goes thru does this mean there will be special cell phones etc. for BC that don't have the DST function or would you have to change the time back or forward or which ever way it goes......not too sure how to do that on my main phone, the burner doesn't matter. Would that also mean that parts of BC would be an hr different from other parts and sometimes 2 hrs different or at times an hr different and other times the same time?
> Will the rest of Canada follow suit? Took them long enough to legalize pot and even that is still screwed up so I can see this all a time consuming business.


Thanks for the info. I heard they were opting out in a water cooler chat. Not entirely accurate as it turns out.

Personally I hate the twice a year adjustments. I see no benefit and nobody has ever been able to clearly explain to me how it helps.

All it does is disrupt everyone's sleep twice a year.

I would be happy to see it discontinued.


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Hmmmmm ...... do I want to drive a car who's most prominent safety feature is a fire extinguisher?
> 
> hell yes!!!!!!!



I've never been a Dodge fan.

I'd take a Trans AM, Firebird or Vette, but that's just a style thing I suppose.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> Seems only part of BC might be opting out. The part that is in Mtn time will still be in Mtn. time and when Mtn. time changes so will that part. They did a survey and now it's got to go thru the regular parliamentary song and dance to give BC the ok to do it, not particularly to do it. And it will probably hinge on what the western states in the same time zone do.....which might not be much for now given that the US congress seems to be tied up with a few things that they might consider more important and California keeps on changing it's mind. I think it will take time.
> If it goes thru does this mean there will be special cell phones etc. for BC that don't have the DST function or would you have to change the time back or forward or which ever way it goes......not too sure how to do that on my main phone, the burner doesn't matter. Would that also mean that parts of BC would be an hr different from other parts and sometimes 2 hrs different or at times an hr different and other times the same time?
> Will the rest of Canada follow suit? Took them long enough to legalize pot and even that is still screwed up so I can see this all a time consuming business.


I also understand the government wants 8 minutes of every hour to redistribute to those in need of time. Apparently it will be time-neutral - less a slight admin fee


----------



## keto

allthumbs56 said:


> Hmmmmm ...... do I want to drive a car who's most prominent safety feature is a fire extinguisher?
> 
> hell yes!!!!!!!


Late 60's Mustang with a factory roll cage?


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> Would that also mean that parts of BC would be an hr different from other parts and sometimes 2 hrs different or at times an hr different and other times the same time?


There are parts of BC like that already. Creston and Fort Nelson are 2 that I know of.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> There are parts of BC like that already. Creston and Fort Nelson are 2 that I know of.


Mountain time. Plus, unless it's changed much Creston and area have their own 'time'. Goes back to the late 60's......"It'll get done" time. 'Rooollllllllllll Another one, just like the other one'. The area of Rider's Retreat, Toad Rock and Rider's Ranch. Say High to the folks at Toad Rock for me if you stop by there.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

Like seriously, W T F were they on when they came up with even so much as a prototype. "Hey, let's let a psychopath design some safety features"


----------



## vadsy

Verne said:


> Like seriously, W T F were they on when they came up with even so much as a prototype. "Hey, let's let a psychopath design some safety features"


These could be the same people that invented the pet rock or at least help the inventor become a millionaire. Ah,., the good ol days


----------



## butterknucket

They need to make a Tamagotchi pet rock.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


LUST


----------



## Electraglide

Time for some high class porn.




Even bikers slip once in a while......we'll let the camero and firebird slide.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> Time for some high class porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even bikers slip once in a while......we'll let the camero and firebird slide.


A pretty good list. Subject to taste of course. I lean toward the lines of the '69 Camaro. Still, all of the ones in the video look better than most of what's sold today. There are of course, a few exceptions, but the price of admission is pretty high today.


----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


>


There's that look again.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> A pretty good list. Subject to taste of course. I lean toward the lines of the '69 Camaro. Still, all of the ones in the video look better than most of what's sold today. There are of course, a few exceptions, but the price of admission is pretty high today.


Those might not be considered muscle cars in the true sense of the word.....more like very expensive sports cars.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> There's that look again.


The kids of today have it too easy. Back in the day pictures like this were hard to come by.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

Gene Simmons in drag.


----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> View attachment 277584


How did you know? 

I want a rock n roll accordion for Christmas.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> i used to own a 67 caddy hearse. miller body rear loader. i had all the funeral accessories to go with it, too. the original plan was to tub it, and put a blower on it with a bug catcher comin up through the hood with a flame paint job. i ended up selling it because i literally could not park it anywhere.
> every time i found a new spot to park it, some old person would come up to me and say "son, i'm old and sick. i feel like that car's waitin' on me. would ya mind parkin' it somewhere that i can't see it?" how can i say no to that? it happened in every place i lived from s. carolina all the way up to delaware. but i loved that car, i wish i could get another one.


Missed opportunity. 

You shoulda replied, "Sure, for a price." 

Better you getting their money than those southeast Asian CRA agents.


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> If it goes thru does this mean there will be special cell phones etc. for BC that don't have the DST function or would you have to change the time back or forward or which ever way it goes......


I don't know where you heard this, but ----- no. 

Cellphones on networks get their time info from the server or switch (which is usually a stratum 1 clock or linked to one). A little programming mod on the switch and all the networked cellphones have the same accurate time info. The providers do know what province you are in and in what part of the province. 

All my other self-adjusting toys have a DST on/off adjustment, so hardly a technical roadblock there, either.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> Those might not be considered muscle cars in the true sense of the word.....more like very expensive sports cars.


Grand touring cars. You are correct. Not muscle cars. I was alluding more to my comment that the old muscle cars look better than most cars made today. I consider these two of the cars that have great looks today. Most of the common cars today are pretty much copies of everything else on the road.

Take sport utes for instance:


----------



## keto

laristotle said:


> View attachment 277580


Purple Rain was on last night, so we watched the last 3/4 or so. Great music. Atrocious over the top acting lol.


----------



## High/Deaf

And here's the culprit. 










This + govt regs = every manufacturer reaching the same conclusion.


----------



## Steadfastly

Jim DaddyO said:


> Grand touring cars. You are correct. Not muscle cars. I was alluding more to my comment that the old muscle cars look better than most cars made today. I consider these two of the cars that have great looks today. Most of the common cars today are pretty much copies of everything else on the road.
> 
> Take sport utes for instance:


When I was a kid, I knew 95% of the year and model of every car on the road. Due to them all looking very much alike now, the era of identification at a glance is gone.


----------



## Steadfastly

Closer to the edge.

Storm moves barge trapped above Horseshoe Falls for 101 years closer to the edge | CBC News

*Storm moves barge trapped above Horseshoe Falls for 101 years closer to the edge*
*Social Sharing*

Christine Rankin · CBC News · Posted: Nov 01, 2019 3:52 PM ET | Last Updated: November 1









Thursday's storm moved the deteriorated iron scow at the top of Horseshoe Falls closer to the edge. Niagara Parks staff are monitoring the situation. (Niagara Parks)
Strong winds and rains during Thursday night's storm have moved the historic iron scow at the top of Canada's Horseshoe Falls, which had been stuck in the same place for more than 100 years — and now, it's closer to the edge.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Grand touring cars. You are correct. Not muscle cars. I was alluding more to my comment that the old muscle cars look better than most cars made today. I consider these two of the cars that have great looks today. Most of the common cars today are pretty much copies of everything else on the road.
> 
> Take sport utes for instance:


Those GTCs look pretty similar too. But at least they have a 60's look








but I prefer this Aston Martin myself.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> The kids of today have it too easy. Back in the day pictures like this were hard to come by.


----------



## laristotle

'66 AMX/2 concept










AMX/3


----------



## Electraglide

Just goes to show you what a couple of years and some steroids will do.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> Just goes to show you what a couple of years and some steroids will do.


Metropolitan - my brother's first car!


----------



## laristotle

Neighbour up the street has one of them, same colour.
Along with a '34 Terraplane and Willys Army Jeep.
Retired fireman. Even had a coupla' old fire engines for the town fairs/parades years ago.
He used to have a '54 New Yorker (331 Hemi) that I had my eye on, but he sold it before I could scrape up the cash.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Metropolitan - my brother's first car!


My older brother had one in the late 60s/early 70s.....a blue '56 Conti equipped. He bought it from someone in Alert Bay when he worked there......I think for $50 and a case of beer. It got run over by a bus.
My younger bro worked for AMC in Burnaby around the same time.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Neighbour up the street has one of them, same colour.
> Along with a '34 Terraplane and Willys Army Jeep.
> Retired fireman. Even had a coupla' old fire engines for the town fairs/parades years ago.
> He used to have a '54 New Yorker (331 Hemi) that I had my eye on, but he sold it before I could scrape up the cash.


When I met my second wife I had the MGA and an an American Stnwgn. A motorized bed.......great for drive in movies. Had a 390 with a 3 spd. overdrive tranny......it would haul ass.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Good old indestructible corn. Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> When I met my second wife I had the MGA and an an American Stnwgn. A motorized bed.......great for drive in movies.


Hey EG. Even after all these years, you still have a one-track-mind.


----------



## vadsy

Guitar101 said:


> Hey EG. Even after all these years, you still have a one-track-mind.


more like a broken record


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> Hey EG. Even after all these years, you still have a one-track-mind.


Should it be any other way? Motorcycles and sex. I tried to change my mind the other day but a 20 something with a nice rack jiggled by and all the other tracks shut down. BTW the 20 something was actually 40 with a good dr. and a lousy husband but I didn't have my new glasses on. Anyway, with the Rambler American Stnwgn. the back of the front seat folded down and so did the back of the back seat. A couple of sleeping bags and some to-kill-ya and drive in movies in the rain are fun. On top of that with the 390 it would take a run from Burnaby to Ross Lake to cook up a couple of chicken breasts. I don't know it there's a cook book for modern fool injected motors aside from some motorcycles. See, motorcycles, sex and food. Still one track.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


>


I remember my boss asking if I was coming in Saturday and I told him sure, but with the traffic I may be a little late. He asked "How late?" and I said "Oh, I'll probably show up by Monday morning."


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> I remember my boss asking if I was coming in Saturday and I told him sure, but with the traffic I may be a little late. He asked "How late?" and I said "Oh, I'll probably show up by Monday morning."


I don't know if your generation is ever going to amount to anything with that attitude. Time to pull yourselves up by the bootstraps


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

Jim DaddyO said:


> Grand touring cars. You are correct. Not muscle cars. I was alluding more to my comment that the old muscle cars look better than most cars made today. I consider these two of the cars that have great looks today. Most of the common cars today are pretty much copies of everything else on the road.
> 
> Take sport utes for instance:


Scrolling through that I was wondering if it would ever end.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

vadsy said:


> I don't know if your generation is ever going to amount to anything with that attitude. Time to pull yourselves up by the bootstraps


Yeah, I'm closer to Depends than diapers......lol


----------



## zontar

My pink half of the drainpipe 
Separates next door from me 
My pink half of the drainpipe 
Oh, Mama! 
Belongs to me


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> Yeah, I'm closer to Depends than diapers......lol


I know, you aight though


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> I've never been a Dodge fan.
> 
> I'd take a Trans AM, Firebird or Vette, but that's just a style thing I suppose.


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


>


Is that an Acura?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


>


I'll take this instead.








and this too.


----------



## Verne

vadsy said:


> Is that an Acura?


That is the new C8 Corvette. Looking all Ferrari and McLaren like.


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


>


Even if I won a lottery, I wouldn't buy it because I wouldn't be able to crawl/climb out of one. lol


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## vadsy

Verne said:


> That is the new C8 Corvette. Looking all Ferrari and McLaren like.


Sorry,., I meant Honda


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


>


I'd cut it's head off and cook the rest of it.


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> Is that an Acura?


in other words "get off my lawn you darn kids!!!" just like the harley guys that pish-poshed the v-rod because it wasn't like what was before. change bothers some folks...mostly old folks.
fact is, the new vette dynos at more horsepower than advertised, handles better on the skid pad, looks great, and didn't jump that much in price. 
and really, comparing it to the nsx is no slight, it used to be a great car. the new vette is all-around a better car now. no matter what they did to it, some folks aren't gonna like it. 
insert 36 flavors reference here. that's ok. there are lots of cool cars out there for you to drool over. post a pic of what you'd rather have, i'd like to see it. cool cars are always fun to look at.


----------



## cheezyridr

Guitar101 said:


> I'd cut it's head off and cook the rest of it.



yeah, i think it's getting moldy


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> in other words "get off my lawn you darn kids!!!" just like the harley guys that pish-poshed the v-rod because it wasn't like what was before. change bothers some folks...mostly old folks.
> fact is, the new vette dynos at more horsepower than advertised, handles better on the skid pad, looks great, and didn't jump that much in price.
> and really, comparing it to the nsx is no slight, it used to be a great car. the new vette is all-around a better car now. no matter what they did to it, some folks aren't gonna like it.
> insert 36 flavors reference here. that's ok. there are lots of cool cars out there for you to drool over. post a pic of what you'd rather have, i'd like to see it. cool cars are always fun to look at.


Personally I have a problem with liquid cooled motorcycles with bolt together frames. That's just me. In 2003 I took a V Rod out for a test ride (I sort of rented it). As I recall it was ok off the line and a hell of a lot faster than the Shovel...which figures, the Shovel was an old 74. It was adequate thru the twisties but nothing special.....I think because it seemed to handle a bit off and the brakes were so/so. Gas mileage was a joke. Worse than the 'Glide. So was the rear suspension on rough roads. It also seemed to be a hell of a lot hotter sitting behind the motor. By the time I got back to the dealership I decided it was an OK bike and that's about it. BTW The test ride wasn't your normal out for 10 minutes ride. Kamloops to Kelowna to Merritt to Kamloops takes a while. And it's a tad warm during the summer. 
As far as 'Vettes go, I'd sooner have one of these.









It's probably cheaper than the new one.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Personally I have a problem with liquid cooled motorcycles with bolt together frames. That's just me. In 2003 I took a V Rod out for a test ride (I sort of rented it). As I recall it was ok off the line and a hell of a lot faster than the Shovel...which figures, the Shovel was an old 74. It was adequate thru the twisties but nothing special.....I think because it seemed to handle a bit off and the brakes were so/so. Gas mileage was a joke. Worse than the 'Glide. So was the rear suspension on rough roads. It also seemed to be a hell of a lot hotter sitting behind the motor. By the time I got back to the dealership I decided it was an OK bike and that's about it. BTW The test ride wasn't your normal out for 10 minutes ride. Kamloops to Kelowna to Merritt to Kamloops takes a while. And it's a tad warm during the summer.
> As far as 'Vettes go, I'd sooner have one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably cheaper than the new one.



i think it's awesome that you gave one a real evaluation. and i wouldn't argue any of what you say about it, it's all true, although i think you were ...somewhat kind in you rating of it's turning ability. my earlier statement was referring to the traditionalists who immediately wrote it off because it was water cooled, and because of the frame. personally, i don't mind the frame thing, many of the japanese bikes i've ridden are that way, and they handle just fine for what they are, and don't see any abnormal maintenance issues. 

the classic vette? unquestionably cool, but as for performance, well, it's just not there. it wasn't even when it was a new car. there were several big land yachts you could buy at that time that would out run it, but in luxurious comfort. i like old muscle cars, but i like modern stuff too. it's undeniable that the modern stuff is better by every measurable standard, outside of looks, which are subjective. most of the purists would hate me, because as cool as that vette is, had i the $$ to own such a car, i would immediately modify it with no regard to it's value or legacy. in strictly appearance though, it gets the cool points for sure


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i think it's awesome that you gave one a real evaluation. and i wouldn't argue any of what you say about it, it's all true, although i think you were ...somewhat kind in you rating of it's turning ability. my earlier statement was referring to the traditionalists who immediately wrote it off because it was water cooled, and because of the frame. personally, i don't mind the frame thing, many of the japanese bikes i've ridden are that way, and they handle just fine for what they are, and don't see any abnormal maintenance issues.
> 
> the classic vette? unquestionably cool, but as for performance, well, it's just not there. it wasn't even when it was a new car. there were several big land yachts you could buy at that time that would out run it, but in luxurious comfort. i like old muscle cars, but i like modern stuff too. it's undeniable that the modern stuff is better by every measurable standard, outside of looks, which are subjective. most of the purists would hate me, because as cool as that vette is, had i the $$ to own such a car, i would immediately modify it with no regard to it's value or legacy. in strictly appearance though, it gets the cool points for sure


I learned from Dad about doing roadtests on vehicles.....the longer the better and without a salesman. As far as the bike goes I don't like liquid cooled, my son has no problem except for the heat thing. Bolt together frame can be just another weak point, same a poor weld. Turning ability.....I was thinking more about slapping it thru very tight twisties, uphill and down and on the level. My Ironhead Sporty was a lot better and so was the Shovel and it couldn't touch the Norton. The 'Vette.....Performance isn't all it's all about but in '58 the land yachts couldn't touch it......not even a t-bird could touch it. Even in the early 60s unless you were going in a straight line they held their own. Modifying, that's part of the game unless you're a bone hard collector with lots of cash; mind you now a days you have to have lots of cash to modify too. One of the problems with a lot of the new cars like the 'Vette is that they don't fit me or I don't fit them. Even your standard cookie cutter car doesn't fit. That's where your measurable standard comes in.


----------



## reckless toboggan

laristotle said:


>


Proof of evolution.


----------



## Electraglide

Yo cheezy......


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

did for me.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> did for me.


Dunno, wait until I drink the 79 beers first then we'll see.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


This one too


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


>


That's a good idea but depending on where you lived would the boat have to be on a trailer so it's not a permanent item? I've built more than one shed/outbuilding on skids to get around a few issues.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>





Guitar101 said:


> I'd cut it's head off and cook the rest of it.


Off with his head!


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Yo cheezy......


when i lived in the carolinas. there was a few times when i went up into the hills with a friend who was "local". i could tell some stories...hahahaha 
hearin the way they talk makes me remember how much fun i had there. i'd move there tomorrow if i could make a go of it. what's funny is, it would be 3 generations before we were considered locals ourselves, even though everyone would be really nice



Verne said:


>


i remember bein a kid about 5 or 6. i asked my mom what she wanted to be when she grew up. she said "a stripper" well, being a dumb kid, i had no idea what a stripper was. for whatever reason, i never thought to ask. the way she said it, it must have seemed like such a common thing. so when i was in the first grade, and the teacher asked us what we all wanted to be, i probably said a pilot or something like that. but then i said "my mom wants to be a stripper." the teacher must have called my mom that day, because i got a talking to whe i got home.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> when i lived in the carolinas. there was a few times when i went up into the hills with a friend who was "local". i could tell some stories...hahahaha
> hearin the way they talk makes me remember how much fun i had there. i'd move there tomorrow if i could make a go of it. what's funny is, it would be 3 generations before we were considered locals ourselves, even though everyone would be really nice
> .


There's a guy at about 47 sec. into the video.....red shirt, blue hat.....that would be the twin if not the same guy as someone from N. Carolina who was in the shelter here the same time as I was. Looks the same, sounds the same. As far as the local/generation thing goes, we moved to Vernon in '55. Aside from about a year and a half or so in '69/'70/'71 my younger brother has always lived there. His kids were born there and so was his granddaughter.....she'll be a local.


----------



## Guitar101

Geez, it's getting dark early and a little cold outside so I just had a thought about working on some songs I've written this summer. I really hate the thought of re-learning all the stuff I've learned about recording over the years that I've forgotten. Luckily, it passed . . . . for now. How about you guys? Anyone have the same problem.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Don’t let someone tell you that you can’t do something. The doctors told my parents after I got sick “that because of my ailment that I wouldn’t be able to walk again “ and little did I ever expect that I would ever get back to the gym and do heavy lifting. But man I love the rush . Here is an easy 315lb deadlift










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

Guitar101 said:


> re-learning all the stuff I've learned about recording over the years that I've forgotten.


I've forgotten more than I know. lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


>


What no gingers ?? Come on man those redheads are something ,even better with green eyes and freckles lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> I've forgotten more than I know. lol


Haven’t we all . Take care bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> What no gingers ?? Come on man those redheads are something ,even better with green eyes and freckles lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't see colour, but I'll try to find some Irish girls. 

Truth be known, I just post what shows up.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


I see your appreciation for the finer things in life has grown: or at least the finer things have grown. Keep them coming (me and my one track mind).
@silvertonebetty.......the way hair gets dyed these days.....we're talking matching collars and cuffs.....there well could be a red head or two in there. I volunteer to do the inspecting. Until then








(The one from Mexico could be a Red Head).


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> What no gingers ?? Come on man those redheads are something


Here ya go Silver buddy.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I don't see colour, but I'll try to find some Irish girls.
> 
> Truth be known, I just post what shows up.


Have you tried EnChroma glasses? And at least you didn't say you just posted what pops up.


laristotle said:


> Here ya go Silver buddy.
> 
> View attachment 278028


Having dated and lived with a Red Head or two that pic, beautiful as it is (after you send the guys away), could possibly be considered looking into the gates of hell. I expect to see Cerberus over by the umbrellas.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Have you tried EnChroma glasses? And at least you didn't say you just posted what pops up.
> 
> Having dated and lived with a Red Head or two that pic, beautiful as it is (after you send the guys away), could possibly be considered looking into the gates of hell. I expect to see Cerberus over by the umbrellas.


No, I have a real condition and there's nothing they can do.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

This is a Ginger. My adoptive daughter and her daughter are like this but with a lot more sun kisses on their faces.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> I expect to see Cerberus over by the umbrellas.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> This is a Ginger. My adoptive daughter and her daughter are like this but with a lot more sun kisses on their faces.


My mom's Irish. Almost all of her side are red or blonde.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

redhead/blonde/brunette.... that's fine. only, there has to be thiccnessssssss


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> redhead/blonde/brunette.... that's fine. only, there has to be thiccnessssssss
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Thick or thin, it doesn't matter. Just as long as they're legal and warm. BTW cheezy that a cotton picker there?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## reckless toboggan

laristotle said:


> I've forgotten more than I know. lol






silvertonebetty said:


> Haven’t we all .


I can't remember.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## oldjoat

laristotle said:


>


caught wild and fresh this morning ...


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Thick or thin, it doesn't matter. Just as long as they're legal and warm. BTW cheezy that a cotton picker there?


i don't know what a cotton picker is, so.... maybe  i just know she's fine as hell, i think she's s. american.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2520518997980772


----------



## cheezyridr

oh, and for you folks that like gingers,


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


HELL YEAH i'm gettin in!!!


----------



## allthumbs56

cheezyridr said:


> oh, and for you folks that like gingers,


Well at least she's in the kitchen


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


I had a bone hard crush on this lady.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


>


Strange, it's a National Lampoon movie but I don't recall it. I sort of stopped watching National Lampoon stuff and SNL after Belushi died. The only thing I recall from Vacation was Beverley D'Angelo in the shower and pool. She was pretty good in Hair too.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


>



Shitter's Full!!


----------



## allthumbs56

JazzyT said:


>


When 8-part harmonies just won't do


----------



## JazzyT

allthumbs56 said:


> When 8-part harmonies just won't do


Twice needs them for dance segments! Extra credit: this was filmed in Vancouver. Spot the locales. The most obvious one is the Hotel Europe (flatiron building) in Gastown:










Me likey!


----------



## Robert1950

Why Terry Gilliam is brilliant,... and twisted


----------



## Robert1950

More Gilliam


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>



oh snap!!! i didn;t know of these guys! they rock! and they like lovecraft, too! well, since you had to get all japanese, i'll post band-maid's latest in response


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Guitar101

I'm starting to think that this thread with 905 pages has run it's course.


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> i'll post band-maid's latest in response


I almost posted a band maid before I seen those guys. lol


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## reckless toboggan

Guitar101 said:


> I'm starting to think that this thread with 905 pages has run it's course.


Blasphemy.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> I'm starting to think that this thread with 905 pages has run it's course.


Nah. It still has a way to go.


----------



## Johnny Spune

butterknucket said:


>


What a nice family. The dad looks a bit creepy though.....


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Johnny Spune said:


> What a nice family. The dad looks a bit creepy though.....


He looks like he's a bit touchy feely.


----------



## Johnny Spune

butterknucket said:


> He looks like he's a bit touchy feely.


That nice family just don’t look like they fit with the creepy, touchy feely dude. 

Maybe he just rents them?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Ricktoberfest

Johnny Spune said:


> That nice family just don’t look like they fit with the creepy, touchy feely dude.
> 
> Maybe he just rents them?


Smart man. That way you can return them later when you’re all done with them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Johnny Spune said:


> What a nice family. The dad looks a bit creepy though.....


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


>


Looks like Joanna Lumley let herself go. lol


----------



## Milkman

Johnny Spune said:


> What a nice family. The dad looks a bit creepy though.....


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Johnny Spune

Milkman said:


>


Wtf?!?!

Ok I guess that stuff is aimed at the 8 year old girl market? But .....shudder....creepy. I don’t like that at all.


----------



## Milkman

Johnny Spune said:


> Wtf?!?!
> 
> Ok I guess that stuff is aimed at the 8 year old girl market? But .....shudder....creepy. I don’t like that at all.


Definitely makes me cringe. It must be a character flaw on my part, but I enjoy watching YouTube "worst music videos" compilations.

There are some real gems there.

I suggest you look for Jan Terry or Vennu Millesh.







Wow.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Looks like Joanna Lumley let herself go. lol


I never understood why people go way overboard with plastic surgery.


----------



## Electraglide

Johnny Spune said:


> Wtf?!?!
> 
> Ok I guess that stuff is aimed at the 8 year old girl market? But .....shudder....creepy. I don’t like that at all.


It's not as bad as this.


----------



## laristotle

These are grown men. Not jr. high kids that one expects to be bad. lol
How far can you get without cringing?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> These are grown men. Not jr. high kids that one expects to be bad. lol
> How far can you get without cringing?


The drum fill at 0:37, then I had to stop. 

Very smart of them to have that sign behind them. Without that, I wasn't really sure what it was supposed to be.


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


>


Was that just recently on Long Beach?

It's nice to see he didn't fly by himself, but rather took along four others ---- on a plane built for 300 people. Greta would be so proud!


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Was that just recently on Long Beach?
> 
> It's nice to see he didn't fly by himself, but rather took along four others ---- on a plane built for 300 people. Greta would be so proud!


That being said I wonder who pays for all of Greta's things like, from what I understand, the sailboat rides all over the place.


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> That being said I wonder who pays for all of Greta's things like, from what I understand, the sailboat rides all over the place.


I think she's from a very poor, not privileged at all, family and they carved the boat out of a log they found down on river's edge. Right beside the van they were living in at the time.


----------



## Electraglide

Some log. 








Mom and dad should get better jobs than singing and acting then they could buy the occasional hamburger or two. She must be a fast walker too to get from New York to Edmonton and then Vancouver in that short a time......maybe they borrowed Fred's car.


----------



## laristotle

High/Deaf said:


> The drum fill at 0:37, then I had to stop.


I figure the lead at the 1:10 mark will stop it for most. lol


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


probably born with a penis


butterknucket said:


>


probably still has the penis from birth


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> probably still has the penis from birth


That's Ivana.....


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> Was that just recently on Long Beach?
> 
> It's nice to see he didn't fly by himself, but rather took along four others ---- on a plane built for 300 people. Greta would be so proud!



Alberta premier chartered $16K flight to fly 3 premiers to Saskatoon after Stampede event | CBC News


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

i used to have one of these


----------



## JazzyT

1940's DeArmond 601 Tremolo pedal!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## greco

@mhammer Please see above post (#13607). Amazing!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Alex Lifeson's pedal board.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## reckless toboggan

butterknucket said:


>





butterknucket said:


>





butterknucket said:


>


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> View attachment 278422


Such a sad spiral of decline.


----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


>


Found one cheap in a pawnshop, owned for many years then $$$$old! Also built a couple.



butterknucket said:


>


Built a couple, best single note octave fuzz with hotter pickups.



butterknucket said:


>


Built one. Ewww.



cheezyridr said:


> i used to have one of these


Built a BYOC that was part of the beginning of my building many many pedals. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## JazzyT

laristotle said:


> View attachment 278416


They're now in pedal form?


----------



## Johnny Spune

butterknucket said:


> m


Needs ketchup, cheese and a sesame seed bun.


----------



## butterknucket

keto said:


> Found one cheap in a pawnshop, owned for many years then $$$$old! Also built a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> Built a couple, best single note octave fuzz with hotter pickups.
> 
> 
> 
> Built one. Ewww.
> 
> 
> 
> Built a BYOC that was part of the beginning of my building many many pedals. Thanks for the memories.


I've never played a Bee Baa but they seem interesting. I have the Danelectro French Toast which is a cheap copy of the Foxx Tone machine and it sounds good (I like fuzz pedals). I've never played a Shinei.

I had a Jen Crybaby I bought off some guy years ago. I had no idea what I was doing and didn't know the history of wah's, nor what I had. I paid $50 for it and wondered if I got ripped off. A few years after I bought it I noticed a music store selling Jen's for a lot more than $50, so I took it to them and they offered me $100, so I gladly sold it to them. A few years later I noticed ones similar to what I had going online for over $400. I then learned Jen was an offshoot of Vox....I basically had an old Vox wah and I didn't know it.


----------



## butterknucket

Johnny Spune said:


> Needs ketchup, cheese and a sesame seed bun.


That's one of those new beyond meat cows.


----------



## Johnny Spune




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> That's Ivana.....


Ivana who? If it's the 'merican one then to a lot of people she's attached to a big prick.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Alberta premier chartered $16K flight to fly 3 premiers to Saskatoon after Stampede event | CBC News


Not as bad as Redford flying her daughter and her friends around but close. Damned conservatives.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


I guess she's not part of the demonstration then.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Not as bad as Redford flying her daughter and her friends around but close. Damned conservatives.


They all do it.

Meet the new boss, same as the old boss.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Ivana who? If it's the 'merican one then to a lot of people she's attached to a big prick.


Well they say he has small hands.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> Well they say he has small hands.


Compensating?

Oh you betcha.


----------



## High/Deaf

Milkman said:


> They all do it.
> 
> Meet the new boss, same as the old boss.


But they all don't claim to be environmentalists and planet savers - and then fly a 737 across the country bi-monthly for a little surfing session. 

He creates his own problems, and if he didn't largely control the left-leaning media with massive funding/bribes, his lack of integrity would be a bigger issue. They all have decidedly less than perfect integrity, but the current political levels have reached new lows, both above and below the 49th.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> But they all don't claim to be environmentalists and planet savers - and then fly a 737 across the country bi-monthly for a little surfing session.
> 
> He creates his own problems, and if he didn't largely control the left-leaning media with massive funding/bribes, his lack of integrity would be a bigger issue. They all have decidedly less than perfect integrity, but the current political levels have reached new lows, both above and below the 49th.


No offense, but I won't be drawn into a political discussion.

There's a forum for those who enjoy that sort of thing.

I support our PM. Opinions vary.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I can’t believe it . Last night was a huge victory for me. The monster in the closet has officially been defeated. I finally got my 365lb . After 9 years of being away . 9 years since I got hit by that car , i am back and going strong. I guess that 400lb deadlift isn’t such a day dream after all.







I only wish I would have thought to have someone take a picture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


>


After complaints over her clothes, MNA Catherine Dorion pressured out of National Assembly


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Would that be a young Debbie Harry?


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Would that be a young Debbie Harry?



No that’s one of the guys from the Ramones.


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> I can’t believe it . Last night was a huge victory for me. The monster in the closet has officially been defeated. I finally got my 365lb . After 9 years of being away . 9 years since I got hit by that car , i am back and going strong. I guess that 400lb deadlift isn’t such a day dream after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only wish I would have thought to have someone take a picture.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


120 lbs is fine with me.








No dead lifting here and not bad for almost 30.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> No that’s one of the guys from the Ramones.


With a young Debbie Harry and a young Joan Jett.


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 278692


Late 60s or early 70s?


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Would that be a young Debbie Harry?


It most certainly would, and a young Joan Jett and Joey Ramone.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> 120 lbs is fine with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dead lifting here and not bad for almost 30.


this is the exact reason why we should have never let sally struthers be in charge of all that food. someone get this poor girl a sandwich!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## brucew




----------



## Electraglide

This one's for cheezy.


----------



## vadsy

retro arcade opened and some of the dads and I took our kids last night. it was pretty cool, 10-15 bucks and play anything as long and as often as you want, or watch the kids while having a beer. lots of pinball games and they were actually live-streaming a tourney on Twitch while we were there so we saw some guys that were pretty good. lots of music related games, these were my favs


----------



## Verne

Defender and Tempest were my favourite video games in the 80s. Never played pinball much, but would love to get a machine. That sounds like a pretty fun night.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Electraglide said:


> This one's for cheezy.


A man should always pick a wife with strong legs so she can push in the tractor clutch easy.


----------



## vadsy

Verne said:


> Defender and Tempest were my favourite video games in the 80s. Never played pinball much, but would love to get a machine. That sounds like a pretty fun night.


neither did I but it was cool. and all the kids, some who haven't even seen pinball, were all over it last night


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne

vadsy said:


> neither did I but it was cool. and all the kids, some who haven't even seen pinball, were all over it last night


That is cool. Would've been pretty cool to see kids experience games the first time that aren't a console or PC game. Actually feel the game and get physically more into it.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle

Mooh said:


>


_'trot 'em out, we'll look them over'
'soooie, soo, soo'_

lol


----------



## vadsy

Verne said:


> That is cool. Would've been pretty cool to see kids experience games the first time that aren't a console or PC game. Actually feel the game and get physically more into it.


yea. old nerds, young nerds. Nerds everywhere


----------



## Electraglide

Johnny Spune said:


> A man should always pick a wife with strong legs so she can push in the tractor clutch easy.


Nah, a tractor would just spoil her.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Defender and Tempest were my favourite video games in the 80s. Never played pinball much, but would love to get a machine. That sounds like a pretty fun night.


Pinball and pool in the 60s. No video games. There is a large difference between the old pinball games and the new computerized ones. There is an art to picking up the back legs or leaning a machine without tilting it.


----------



## Lola

Does anyone remember these guys. 

I totally forgot about them until one of my friends bought a special cassette tape of these guys. 

Such a good song. Great band too! Wonder what happened to them?


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> There is an art to picking up the back legs or leaning a machine without tilting it.


Buddy and I were in an arcade on a machine two away from where a tech was servicing one.
He went out to his van, leaving the table up.
We quickly disabled the tilt mechanisms and went back to our game.
The tech came back, finished up not noticing what we did.
After he left, we spent the rest of the aft and partial evening playing that game on one quarter.


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> retro arcade opened and some of the dads and I took our kids last night. it was pretty cool, 10-15 bucks and play anything as long and as often as you want, or watch the kids while having a beer. lots of pinball games and they were actually live-streaming a tourney on Twitch while we were there so we saw some guys that were pretty good. lots of music related games, these were my favs


This was my 30th anniversary present from mrs. It’s actually in need of service right now.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Buddy and I were in an arcade on a machine two away from where a tech was servicing one.
> He went out to his van, leaving the table up.
> We quickly disabled the tilt mechanisms and went back to our game.
> The tech came back, finished up not noticing what we did.
> After he left, we spent the rest of the aft and partial evening playing that game on one quarter.


For a long time the only available pinball machines were in the bowling alley, the pool halls and the bus depot and the bus depot only had one pinball that was never serviced and a baseball machine. Not too sure if the pinball machines in the one pool hall were ever serviced either. Less than 20 games in town that we could access. If you kept on playing without tilting you did it on your own skill and most of the players knew just how far you could push the game before it tilted. 


keto said:


> This was my 30th anniversary present from mrs. It’s actually in need of service right now.
> View attachment 278828


Nice game. Early 80s? 3 balls for a quarter originally I think. Not too sure if you could play all 3 at one time unless it had a freeball/space shot setup.


----------



## brucew

Mooh,

I find it hard to argue with a hurdy gurdy; I Distinctly remember my paternal grandfather(the guy who at 14 was mtg settlers at the railroad station(a ramp) and taking them by borrowed horse drawn wagon to their bald ass prairie new home 1/4 where they would either succumb or succeed, when he wasn't breaking his own land that he had a neighbor sign for as he wasn't of legal age) having a home made hurdy gurdy, to which my family denies. I distinctly remember seeing and holding it when a young child.
Learning to play one is on my list.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


>


I don't recall seeing any Hurdy Gurdy when he played Vancouver in 69 or 70, just the song.




Patty Gurdy plays the well and looks good too.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> I don't recall seeing any Hurdy Gurdy when he played Vancouver in 69 or 70, just the song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patty Gurdy plays the well and looks good too.


He sang through a Twin Reverb on the recording to get the tremolo effect.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

brucew said:


> Mooh,
> 
> I find it hard to argue with a hurdy gurdy; I Distinctly remember my paternal grandfather(the guy who at 14 was mtg settlers at the railroad station(a ramp) and taking them by borrowed horse drawn wagon to their bald ass prairie new home 1/4 where they would either succumb or succeed, when he wasn't breaking his own land that he had a neighbor sign for as he wasn't of legal age) having a home made hurdy gurdy, to which my family denies. I distinctly remember seeing and holding it when a young child.
> Learning to play one is on my list.


My one grandmother was born in a soddy on one of those bald ass prairie homes at Oak Lake Manitoba in 1892. There's pictures of my great grandparents and my great grandfather's two brothers and their families coming across the prairie from Ontario in Red River carts in 1885 or so. No train for them. No Hurdy Gurdy but they brought with them a piano. The piano now sits at my younger brothers place.


----------



## Johnny Spune

First time I heard these guys. They are awesome! I like it went they slow down into that gospel style stuff and really go over the top with it. Kind of a cross between old zzz top and Janis Joplin. Tons of soul! I like it!

Scrubbaloe Caine (sp?)


----------



## Mooh

brucew said:


> Mooh,
> 
> I find it hard to argue with a hurdy gurdy; I Distinctly remember my paternal grandfather(the guy who at 14 was mtg settlers at the railroad station(a ramp) and taking them by borrowed horse drawn wagon to their bald ass prairie new home 1/4 where they would either succumb or succeed, when he wasn't breaking his own land that he had a neighbor sign for as he wasn't of legal age) having a home made hurdy gurdy, to which my family denies. I distinctly remember seeing and holding it when a young child.
> Learning to play one is on my list.


Cool story! 

I’d love one to mess around with sometime. Besides holding a couple because I’ve attended a few Celtic festivals, I’ve not experienced playing one.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> This one's for cheezy.















laristotle said:


>


even i have my limits though


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

Here's one that should appeal to almost all tastes.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


>


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 278966
> 
> View attachment 278968


So who's Chris LaRocque? For that matter, is that a band there? And it's bud beer, probably light, which is like sex in a canoe. 
I wonder if the Heidi Thompson shown in the pic is the one I know. Her husband makes some pretty good guitars.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i don't know what a cotton picker is, so.... maybe  i just know she's fine as hell, i think she's s. american.


When the string breaks. LOL.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> So who's Chris LaRocque?


‘I KIND OF EXHAUSTED MY OPTIONS’: Ejected concertgoer swims Lake Ontario to get into Slayer show


Electraglide said:


> is that a band there?


Slayer. Chris in the middle.

*not the actual song, but a family friendly version for you EG.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> ‘I KIND OF EXHAUSTED MY OPTIONS’: Ejected concertgoer swims Lake Ontario to get into Slayer show
> 
> Slayer. Chris in the middle.
> 
> *not the actual song, but a family friendly version for you EG.


Kinda tame, even if you go to original. 




This is more liker it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle

How to Sing the Blues - A Primer 

1. Most Blues songs begin with: “Woke up this morning…”
2. “I got a good woman” is a bad way to begin the Blues, unless you stick something nasty in the next line like, “I got a good woman, with the meanest face in town.”
3. The Blues is simple. After you get the ﬁrst line right, repeat it. Then ﬁnd something that rhymes… sort of: “Got a good woman with the meanest face in town. Yes, I got a good woman with the meanest face in town. Got teeth like Margaret Thatcher, and she weigh 500 pound.”
4. The Blues is not about choice. You stuck in a ditch, you stuck in a ditch… ain’t no way out.
5. Blues cars: Chevys, Fords, Cadillacs, and broken-down trucks. Blues don’t travel in Volvos, BMWs, or Sport Utility Vehicles. Most Blues transportation is a Greyhound bus or a southbound train. Jet aircraft and state-sponsored motor pools ain’t even in the running. Walkin’ plays a major part in the blues lifestyle. So does ﬁxin’ to die.
6. Teenagers can’t sing the Blues. They ain’t ﬁxin’ to die yet. Adults sing the Blues. In Blues, “adulthood” means being old enough to get the electric chair if you shoot a man in Memphis.
7. Blues can take place in New York City but not in Hawaii or any place in Canada. Hard times in Minneapolis or Seattle is probably just clinical depression. Chicago, St. Louis, and Kansas City are still the best places to have the Blues. You cannot have the blues in any place that don’t get rain.
8. A man with male pattern baldness ain’t the blues. A woman with male pattern baldness is. Breaking your leg ‘cause you were skiing is not the blues. Breaking your leg ‘cause a alligator be chomping on it is.
9. You can’t have no Blues in a ofﬁce or a shopping mall. The lighting is wrong. Go outside to the parking lot or sit by the dumpster.
10. Good places for the Blues: a. highway b. jailhouse c. empty bed d. bottom of a whiskey glass
Bad places for the Blues: a. Nordstrom’s b. gallery openings c. Ivy League institutions d. golf courses
11. No one will believe it’s the Blues if you wear a suit, ‘less you happen to be an old ethnic person, and you slept in it.
12. Do you have the right to sing the Blues? Yes, if: a. you older than dirt b. you blind c. you shot a man in Memphis d. you can’t be satisﬁed No, if: a. you have all your teeth b. you were once blind but now can see c. the man in Memphis lived d. you have a 401K or trust fund.
13. Blues is not a matter of color. It’s a matter of bad luck. Tiger Woods cannot sing the blues. Sonny Liston could. Ugly white people also got a leg up on the blues.
14. If you ask for water and your darlin’ give you gasoline, it’s the Blues. Other acceptable Blues beverages are: a. cheap wine b. whiskey or bourbon c. muddy water d. nasty black coffee. The following are NOT Blues beverages: a. Perrier b. Chardonnay c. Snapple d. Slim Fast
15. If death occurs in a cheap motel or a shotgun shack, it’s a Blues death. Stabbed in the back by a jealous lover is another Blues way to die. So are the electric chair, substance abuse, and dying lonely on a broken-down cot. You can’t have a Blues death if you die during a tennis match or while getting liposuction.
16. Some Blues names for women: a. Sadie b. Big Mama c. Bessie d. Fat River Dumpling.
17. Some Blues names for men: a. Joe b. Willie c. Little Willie d. Big Willie
18. Persons with names like Michelle, Amber, Jennifer, Debbie, and Heather can’t sing the Blues no matter how many men they shoot in Memphis.
19. Make your own Blues name Starter Kit: a. name of physical inﬁrmity (Blind, Cripple, Lame, etc.) b. ﬁrst name (see above) plus name of fruit (Lemon, Lime, Kiwi, etc.) c. last name of President (Jefferson, Johnson, Fillmore, etc.)For example: Blind Lime Jefferson, Jakeleg Lemon Johnson, or Cripple Kiwi Fillmore, etc. (Well, maybe not “Kiwi.”) Or, as Martin Mull coined, Blind Lemon Pledge.
20. I don’t care how tragic your life: if you own a computer, you cannot sing the Blues.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> ‘I KIND OF EXHAUSTED MY OPTIONS’: Ejected concertgoer swims Lake Ontario to get into Slayer show
> 
> Slayer. Chris in the middle.
> 
> *not the actual song, but a family friendly version for you EG.


i have to. i just have to


----------



## Mooh

You can’t buy a blues guitar with a gold card.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy

Mooh said:


> You can’t buy a blues guitar with a gold card.


Sure you can


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


>


No, wait, go back. What happens next?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


I was just watching that and I forget the name. Strange.


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> No, wait, go back. What happens next?


Here comes the train.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> You can’t buy a blues guitar with a gold card.


Unless it's not your gold card. Then it's on the bus with Bubba and you're moaning the back door blues.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> I was just watching that and I forget the name. Strange.


Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

ThAt moment you realize how old your shorts are . And to think I believe my brother had them for a while before that . Man was he pissed wen he found out I took them from him. Lol 13 year old shorts
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> ThAt moment you realize how old your shorts are . And to think I believe my brother had them for a while before that . Man was he pissed wen he found out I took them from him. Lol 13 year old shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't bitch about wearing the same shorts you wore 13 years ago. I wish I could still get into the same pants I got into 13 years ago or so. As it is my waist line has increased a bit in the last 13 or so years. Even in the last 2 years. Not all of that can be attributed to age.


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol 13 year old shorts


Ha! Some of us probably have underwear older than that.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Ha! Some of us probably have underwear older than that.


Lol what’s left of the underwear lol the elastic band lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Ha! Some of us probably have underwear older than that.


i'm pretty sure i have socks older than that, and i know for absolute sure that i have many t shirts at least twice that old.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman




----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> View attachment 279316


Still didn't get that post painted I see


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol what’s left of the underwear lol the elastic band lol


You don't want to know.









I still wear a spring/fall lined denim jacket that I bought back in '87 at a garage sale for 50¢.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

Crankshaft is a comic strip the Ottawa Citizen started carrying in the last few years. Mostly aimed at seniors. I thought this sequence was cute.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

What, no free shipping?
166cm 5.44 Ft Sex Doll Silicone Sex Doll C Cup Chest For Man - Buy Sex Doll,Sex Doll Silicone,166cm 5.44 Ft Sex Doll Silicone Mini Product on Alibaba.com
Only goes to show red heads aren't cheap. I wonder how many fingers she has?


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> What, no free shipping?
> 166cm 5.44 Ft Sex Doll Silicone Sex Doll C Cup Chest For Man - Buy Sex Doll,Sex Doll Silicone,166cm 5.44 Ft Sex Doll Silicone Mini Product on Alibaba.com
> Only goes to show red heads aren't cheap. I wonder how many fingers she has?


700 bucks is the cheapest redhead I've ever had


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


i bet she could swallow a grapefruit whole, and still breathe


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## reckless toboggan

butterknucket said:


>


She seems nice.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> 700 bucks is the cheapest redhead I've ever had


That's US and as a bonus this one doesn't say anything.


----------



## laristotle

Still has no soul though.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Still has no soul though.


Does it need a soul?


----------



## JazzyT

Are we playing a rhyming game?


----------



## vadsy

JazzyT said:


> Are we playing a rhyming game?


I think they’re just looking to play with dolls


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


I worked at Home Depot many years ago. I saw stuff like that multiple times a day, every day.....


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

So, just why do Adam and Eve have belly buttons if they were never "born"? Hmmmmmmmmm



laristotle said:


>


----------



## Verne




----------



## mhammer




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Masters degree holder


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Masters degree holder


Antifa CEO


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Antifa CEO


What's Antifa? Anything to do with these people?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder




----------



## allthumbs56

Who woulda thunk it?

Rod Stewart's secret hit track! After 26 years, the rocker reveals his completed model railway | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Milkman

jb welder said:


>


Bewitched!!!


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Does it need a soul?



i've never dated a woman who had one. what's it like?


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i've never dated a woman who had one. what's it like?


By the time you realize they've eaten you alive.....at least with red heads......it's too late but the burn is exquisite. You will survive because the only true soul is in music and food.


----------



## mhammer

allthumbs56 said:


> Who woulda thunk it?
> 
> Rod Stewart's secret hit track! After 26 years, the rocker reveals his completed model railway | Daily Mail Online


I wonder if Stewart and Neil Young ever talk "train shop".


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> View attachment 279578


I hope that's his hat that he's holding


----------



## Electraglide

I came upon a woman buried in the sand who asked me to dig her out. I said I would but asked "What's in it for me?". Without skipping a beat she answered. "Sand."


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


>


It's amazing how young some of these people were when they died.


----------



## laristotle

Hunter records mysterious, echoing howl in the Northern Ontario woods


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Hunter records mysterious, echoing howl in the Northern Ontario woods


I'm no expert, but I'd say that was a wolf. Who knows though. Imagine hearing that alone at night while camping in the bush. 

When I was 14, my cousins and I were camping in the hay loft of a barn (it wasn't my idea). I was just starting to fall asleep when a barn cat was about to get into a scrap with another cat. The demonic sound that thing made scared the living [email protected]#$ out of me at the time.


----------



## Electraglide

I've heard wolves at night while in the bush and coyotes and dogs. And when I worked in Stanley Park heard the Arctic Wolves they had there. Nothing like sitting on the back of a truck with the Northern Lights crackling in the sky and hearing wolves howl......close to you. Night time flagging. I don't hear exactly blood curdling screams, more like the howl of a hound type dog. Most of the wolf howls I've heard were higher pitched. More like this.




It's music.


----------



## vadsy

For the whole family


----------



## laristotle

For when you feel like living out that one song. lol


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> For when you feel like living out that one song. lol


Meh, if one of those bottles should happen to fall

or is it

You take one down, pass it around....

Wow, there’s our deep thought for the day.


----------



## Steadfastly

Milkman said:


> Meh, if one of those bottles should happen to fall
> 
> or is it
> 
> You take one down, pass it around....
> 
> Wow, there’s our deep thought for the day.


Hey, Milkman, you can't just print this song, you need to sing it.


----------



## Milkman

Steadfastly said:


> Hey, Milkman, you can't just print this song, you need to sing it.


Well, being a non-beer lover, that’s not likely.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


> For the whole family


When a hundred is just too many


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Meh, if one of those bottles should happen to fall
> 
> or is it
> 
> You take one down, pass it around....
> 
> Wow, there’s our deep thought for the day.


It's when you get to bottle 80 or so that it becomes fun. And, if I remember correctly it was "if one of these bottles should happen to fall" when you were in the car on a road trip and there was nothing on the radio and all the kids were singing. That was after 'I spy with my little eye' got boring. The "take one down and pass it around" was later when there was real beer around.....about age 12 and up.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Like Stan Lee, Hitchcock appeared at the start of every one of his movies......you just had to look for him.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Well, being a non-beer lover, that’s not likely.


"99 bottles of wine on the wall" works too. So does "99 bottles of Jack on the wall".


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Canadians near the playoffs


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Looks like something Garnet there. (check the CSA #, should be LR24510) And among other things some 8 tracks. Aside from the dogs shooting pool that looks like the basement of my old place just before my ex had the yard sale. Damn, there's my telephone too.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Looks like something Garnet there


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Looks like something Garnet there. (check the CSA #, should be LR24510) And among other things some 8 tracks. Aside from the dogs shooting pool that looks like the basement of my old place just before my ex had the yard sale. Damn, there's my telephone too.


you missed the old Panhead tucked in between the lamps


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Looks like something Garnet there. (check the CSA #, should be LR24510) And among other things some 8 tracks. Aside from the dogs shooting pool that looks like the basement of my old place just before my ex had the yard sale. Damn, there's my telephone too.


It's a Sunn.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Well I’m sick sit movies and pizza it is . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Mooh




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


>


Things I'd want: The Sunn, Dogs Playing Pool, black rotary phone, and the big suitcase - it'd make an awesome pedalboard


----------



## butterknucket

allthumbs56 said:


> Things I'd want: The Sunn, Dogs Playing Pool, black rotary phone, and the big suitcase - it'd make an awesome pedalboard


All I noticed was the Sunn and nothing else.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> All I noticed was the Sunn and nothing else.


Sunn? kinda looks like a Garnet


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> Sunn? kinda looks like a Garnet


Try plugging it into the front end of another amp and report back.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Try plugging it into the front end of another amp and report back.


I'm going to plug in that rotary phone into that Garnet


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> I'm going to plug in that rotary phone into that Garnet


Don't let your finger slip.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Don't let your finger slip.


don't worry, it goes to eleven


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Try plugging it into the front end of another amp and report back.


Never had any problem with those old amps except for feedback at times.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Things I'd want: The Sunn, Dogs Playing Pool, black rotary phone, and the big suitcase - it'd make an awesome pedalboard


How about 








instead. As far as I know my phone is still being used.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 279788


had that amp as my first amp, along with the 8x8 cab with "special design" jensens. it was great, till it caught fire


----------



## Verne




----------



## mhammer

Funny, and surprising.


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 279872


My all-time favorite Far Side cartoon. For some reason, bears always brought out the best in Gary Larson.


----------



## Verne

I bought the entire Far Side collection at Costco one day and read them all over a weekend. My fiance thought I was bonkers because she doesn't have quite the same sense of humour. I was laughing and she was ready to have me committed.


----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


> Sunn? kinda looks like a Garnet


Nothing like any Garnet I've ever seen - but just like every Sunn I have seen (and let's not forget that I am old and have seen many old things )


----------



## vadsy

allthumbs56 said:


> Nothing like any Garnet I've ever seen - but just like every Sunn I have seen (and let's not forget that I am old and have seen many old things )


maybe its a Fender?


----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


> maybe its a Fender?


Or a baby's arm holding an apple?


----------



## vadsy

allthumbs56 said:


> Or a baby's arm holding an apple?


I had to go back and look at the picture again, did you know there is an amp at the back of the room? Kinda looks like a Garnet,., maybe a Sunn. possibly a Fender


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> I had to go back and look at the picture again, did you know there is an amp at the back of the room? Kinda looks like a Garnet,., maybe a Sunn. possibly a Fender


Or a Masco.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Or a Masco.


prolly not


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> prolly not


It looks like a Masco.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


>


4 score and a lot of years ago I picked up a guitar.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> It looks like a Masco.


that looks nothing like a baby’s arm holding an apple. maybe it’s the Clonazapam talking?


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Nothing like any Garnet I've ever seen - but just like every Sunn I have seen (and let's not forget that I am old and have seen many old things )


Had a garnet stencil amp and cab that looked like that, Sears I think. CSA LR54210 on both of them. Lete's not forget I'm old and have seen the old things too.


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> that looks nothing like a baby’s arm holding an apple. maybe it’s the Clonazapam talking?


I'm sure that was well out of my system years ago.


----------



## LanceT

laristotle said:


> Hunter records mysterious, echoing howl in the Northern Ontario woods


That's just some other hunter trying to scare the dude out of his spot.


----------



## jb welder

I found the baby's arm, but can't see the apple. This is better than 'Where's Waldo'.
Fender didn't buy Sunn til mid 80's I think.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## allthumbs56

You can stop looking. "A babies arm holding an apple" is the last lyric in the Tubes song "What do you want from life". Just having some fun.

My question is, is there a second amp in the picture? Because this is 100% a Sunn.


----------



## Lola

Though *you* can't see it happening, every minute of the *day we* lose about 30,000 to 40,000 dead *skin* cells off the surface of our *skin*. So just in the time it took *you* to read this *far*, *you*'ve probably lost about 40,000 cells. That's almost 9 pounds (4 kilograms) of cells every year!


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Though *you* can't see it happening, every minute of the *day we* lose about 30,000 to 40,000 dead *skin* cells off the surface of our *skin*. So just in the time it took *you* to read this *far*, *you*'ve probably lost about 40,000 cells. That's almost 9 pounds (4 kilograms) of cells every year!


That is fascinating but more importantly, can you see the amp at the back of the room?


----------



## Electraglide

To the right of the Sunn, behind the picture between what looks like 8-track cases and an old tuner and the lamps. Could be an amp. I never had a Sunn amp, just a few Garnet Stencils.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Though *you* can't see it happening, every minute of the *day we* lose about 30,000 to 40,000 dead *skin* cells off the surface of our *skin*. So just in the time it took *you* to read this *far*, *you*'ve probably lost about 40,000 cells. That's almost 9 pounds (4 kilograms) of cells every year!


I know I read slow so I've probably lost a 150 to 200,000 cells. Where do they go?


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Johnny Spune

Electraglide said:


> I know I read slow so I've probably lost a 150 to 200,000 cells. Where do they go?


They make their way to the ocean where the fish eat them. Then we eat the fish. Maybe we should cut out a step and just scrape our old cells off onto some bread and have a cell sandwich? Maybe with some jam?


----------



## Verne

Peanut butter and celly sandwich. Not as appealing sounding as you might think??


----------



## Electraglide

Johnny Spune said:


> They make their way to the ocean where the fish eat them. Then we eat the fish. Maybe we should cut out a step and just scrape our old cells off onto some bread and have a cell sandwich? Maybe with some jam?


I've probably eaten my fair share of cells in my time. I'd say there was something fishy about them. Only had them with jam once. Usually with strawberries, raspberries and/or whipped cream.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


>


Quick, run! No, wait, don't. Is there anything you could do about it? Depends. Could put a different meaning to Seals and Crofts "Summer Breeze".


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Though *you* can't see it happening, every minute of the *day we* lose about 30,000 to 40,000 dead *skin* cells off the surface of our *skin*. So just in the time it took *you* to read this *far*, *you*'ve probably lost about 40,000 cells. That's almost 9 pounds (4 kilograms) of cells every year!


We used to sleep on a waterbed and from time to time had to wipe the top of the mattress as some of the skin cells made their way through the sheets, etc. to the water bed mattress where they could be seen.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## jimsz

Mark Hamill - Man Down - Bob


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


>


----------



## Johnny Spune

Steadfastly said:


> We used to sleep on a waterbed and from time to time had to wipe the top of the mattress as some of the skin cells made their way through the sheets, etc. to the water bed mattress where they could be seen.


In the interest of recycling....a person could vacuum them and save them up until you have enough to stuff a pillow.


----------



## laristotle

Johnny Spune said:


> In the interest of recycling....a person could vacuum them and save them up until you have enough to stuff a pillow.


Or create a golem?


----------



## Verne

Don't Golems technically create themselves?? Just leaving enough cells around in the same spot, and maybe having a real deep faith, your Golem will arrive.


----------



## Johnny Spune

I think we’ve discovered a huge untapped resource here. I wonder if we could burn them in nuclear reactors instead of wood.


----------



## laristotle

Steadfastly said:


> skin cells made their way through the sheets, etc


It could also just dust mite shit.


----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> Peanut butter and celly sandwich. Not as appealing sounding as you might think??


it's all over your house, in the form of dust. when i worked in the stichel at a children's hospital, i used to have to fill out a daily safety report listing the different hazardous materials i was exposed to. the stichel is super dusty. the job super was not amused when he finally read one of my reports and saw i listed "sick baby skin" under breathing hazards


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Don't Golems technically create themselves?? Just leaving enough cells around in the same spot, and maybe having a real deep faith, your Golem will arrive.


No, they are magically created out of clay or mud. Create one out of cells and bang you've got a clone and you've started a new religion. There are some who say that Adam was a golem and Eve was a clone.


----------



## Johnny Spune

That fits right in with my wood fueled nuclear plant.


----------



## High/Deaf

Mooh said:


> View attachment 280172


That's such a creepy picture. Harkens back to a kinder, gentler time. And yet, one of the kittens is some kind of automaton or robot, like a Terminator cat-edition. You can see they accidentally left the service panel cover off before they took the pic. I'm hearing that Twilight Zone music!


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## zontar

allthumbs56 said:


> Or a baby's arm holding an apple?


My brother once had an arm from a doll on his Christmas tree, he was looking for a small apple.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

*Damn, ran out of quarters*


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## cheezyridr

Mooh said:


> View attachment 280228


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 280228


Looks like Gilbert Shelton's work, I don't think it's Robert Crumb's or Rand Holmes's work. Possibly 67 or 68......maybe 69.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Morticia didn't look like that so that must be Wednesday grown up.....and Wednesday is hump day or so they say.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

This is very cool!


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> This is very cool!


Yes, it is. Is it new or an older model. There are so many newer designs in trailers these days, it's hard to tell from the picture. A double axle would be better for towing.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Fear and Loathing......


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Reminds me of the old "This is your brain.....this is your brain on drugs." Suddenly I'm hungry for a bacon and egg sandwich.


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, it is. Is it new or an older model. There are so many newer designs in trailers these days, it's hard to tell from the picture. A double axle would be better for towing.


Change the station wagon for a Merc and this is what we went camping in as a kid. With a Woods canvas tent beside it.








But not in such fancy camping grounds.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Just a gorgeous set of wheels.


----------



## butterknucket

I can't see it.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> I can't see it.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 280460


If that's what I think it is, it's a v12.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Fear and Loathing......


what's that?


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> If that's what I think it is, it's a v12.


what do you think it is?


----------



## jimsz




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

I love the lines of this vehicle.


----------



## Lola

Wow!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Wow!


Looks like a late 50s Caddy DeVille on Viagra. I wonder if they kept the 390.


----------



## Milkman

jimsz said:


>


Sad but so true.

Love the look on the piano player’s face


----------



## LexxM3

mhammer said:


> Funny, and surprising.


Crows are shockingly intelligent. Haven’t looked it up, but hope there’s been significant academic study of that.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf

I used to think cats hated being any where near water. Whoda thunk?


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

LexxM3 said:


> Crows are shockingly intelligent. Haven’t looked it up, but hope there’s been significant academic study of that.


Almost looks like the Crow has a doughnut. Maybe he's looking for some coffee.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## jimsz

laristotle said:


>


For some strange reason, when you post images, I can only see this:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


i've said "no more single moms" a long time ago, but i might be in trouble there. 



Lola said:


> I love the lines of this vehicle.


hand formed panels, every one of them. craftsmen don't get to display that kind of skill anymore. well, not very often, anyhow. when i look at that car and think about what i know went into making it, it becomes all the more beautiful.


----------



## brucew

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 280540


Hate to be the guy that quotes something already seen, but that's one of the coolest pics I've ever seen. Those things are HUGE. They are around here in the fall for about a week. Incredible to watch.


----------



## reckless toboggan

Lola said:


> Wow!


Good luck getting over speed bumps or train tracks.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197132049892556800


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

cheezyridr said:


> i've said "no more single moms" a long time ago, but i might be in trouble there.
> 
> 
> 
> hand formed panels, every one of them. craftsmen don't get to display that kind of skill anymore. well, not very often, anyhow. when i look at that car and think about what i know went into making it, it becomes all the more beautiful.


Some companies still make em' that way. This is my brother's 66' Morgan - all hand-formed then - and still.


----------



## Wardo

Did some of the Morgan's have a wooden frame or was that Marcos.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


>


I need one of those .. lol


----------



## allthumbs56

Wardo said:


> Did some of the Morgan's have a wooden frame or was that Marcos.


All of them. The chassis itself is steel but the body framing is all aluminum skin over ash frames. Floor pans are wood too. It is a beautiful car and a real joy to drive.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

allthumbs56 said:


> All of them. The chassis itself is steel but the body framing is all aluminum skin over ash frames. Floor pans are wood too. It is a beautiful car and a real joy to drive.


Yeah,I knew ash came into somewhere; seems the 64 Marcos had a wood chassis probably handle pretty good in the rain if nothing else with all that flex.


----------



## Wardo

butterknucket said:


>


Another grade school teacher get herself in trouble ?


----------



## butterknucket

Wardo said:


> Another grade school teacher get herself in trouble ?


I don't think so. 

Are you wishing you were her student?


----------



## Wardo

yes .. lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i've said "no more single moms" a long time ago, but i might be in trouble there.
> hand formed panels, every one of them. craftsmen don't get to display that kind of skill anymore. well, not very often, anyhow. when i look at that car and think about what i know went into making it, it becomes all the more beautiful.


Married mom's can give you more trouble. 


brucew said:


> Hate to be the guy that quotes something already seen, but that's one of the coolest pics I've ever seen. Those things are HUGE. They are around here in the fall for about a week. Incredible to watch.


That's the nice thing about BC. They're around all the time, especially when the Salmon are running. Used to fish the Fraser by Colony Farm and at times there'd be


laristotle said:


> View attachment 280604


Down cheezy.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

brucew said:


> Hate to be the guy that quotes something already seen, but that's one of the coolest pics I've ever seen. Those things are HUGE. They are around here in the fall for about a week. Incredible to watch.


The quote didn’t show the picture. Were you quoting the bird, car, or boobs? It works no matter which picture it was.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## MarkM

You feeling nostalgic butter knuckle ?

Those funny memes were funny as hell, then some beautiful ladies.

Great Thread!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Cadillac Bumperettes


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Playboy Bunny


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Norma Jean


----------



## oldjoat

now if only I could remember what to do with them .... I know this is important.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Cadillac Bumperettes


She's supposed to be Marilyn as well, but I'm not sure that's correct.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

This yacht is bringing a revolutionary invention to Gotham.
On a peaceful motor ride, millionaire Bruce Wayne and his ward, Dick Grayson, have been summoned to Wayne Manor by an urgent but anonymous call for help.
The invention and its custodian are reported in grave danger aboard the yacht.
Never ones to shirk responsibility Bruce and Dick, with characteristic speed and resolve descend promptly to the Batcave.
And then, as they have done many times before as Batman and Robin, courageous warriors against crime they are off, once again to the rescue.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

*It's risky to buy soda right after an earthquake*


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> *It's risky to buy soda right after an earthquake*


This is worse.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> This is worse.


And this is worse still.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> And this is worse still.


No, that looks like Chinese beer which is about as bad as drinking Heineken. That being said, if you grab a couple of those blue bins and start drinking by the time you've finished the 3rd bottle the problem is gone. I'd say they lost about 450 or so beers......so there's still a hell of a party there. If that happened here there would be so many pick up trucks there that there would be nothing left to load on the truck......nothing left on the truck either.


----------



## Electraglide

What more than $3,000,000 worth of Loonies and Toonies looks like. I was never lucky enough to flag a site like this.








_One for you, one for me......._


----------



## Electraglide

Why didn't they have this when I worked there?


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Why didn't they have this when I worked there?


they probably did, they just didn't tell you where they kept it


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>







no matter who you believe, there are some facts. she was a pornstar in case some of you don't know, porn is not how these ladies make their money. the videos are just advertisements for very high priced (like starting at $10k) escorts/whores. they deserve no sympathy. these women are completely unable to pair bond because of what they've done to themselves. they're predators...who just happen to be really hot. too many people make terrible decisions and then refuse to accept responsibility. in case you guys haven't seen the video that pissed off all the muslims, it was her and another woman (portraying her mother) in hijabs doing all sorts of things with a man portraying her college boyfriend. no one with more than a 3rd grade education can claim they didn;t know what would happen next.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Good luck on getting away with this today.


----------



## Mooh

View attachment 280832
View attachment 280832


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Good luck on getting away with this today.


Why? Is it really hard?


----------



## jimsz

laristotle said:


>


That looks photo shopped.


----------



## jimsz

butterknucket said:


> Good luck on getting away with this today.


Exactly, who wears a white jacket with black pants.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jimsz

Never get tired of listening to this one...


----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


That a young Billy Strings?


----------



## MarkM

jimsz said:


> That looks photo shopped.


Built roads and paved 25 years, that ain't photoshopped? The barrels will stay in place and the road will settle around it because isn't compacted enough.

That storm sewer system is bridged with pipe structure.


----------



## jimsz

MarkM said:


> Built roads and paved 25 years, that ain't photoshopped? The barrels will stay in place and the road will settle around it because isn't compacted enough.
> 
> That storm sewer system is bridged with pipe structure.


If the photo's legit, then that's just too damn funny.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> no matter who you believe, there are some facts. she was a pornstar in case some of you don't know, porn is not how these ladies make their money. the videos are just advertisements for very high priced (like starting at $10k) escorts/whores. they deserve no sympathy. these women are completely unable to pair bond because of what they've done to themselves. they're predators...who just happen to be really hot. too many people make terrible decisions and then refuse to accept responsibility. in case you guys haven't seen the video that pissed off all the muslims, it was her and another woman (portraying her mother) in hijabs doing all sorts of things with a man portraying her college boyfriend. no one with more than a 3rd grade education can claim they didn;t know what would happen next.


You know this personally cheezy? I say you could be wrong but that's just me.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 280828


----------



## Electraglide

jimsz said:


> Exactly, who wears a white jacket with black pants.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Telecustomer about this great cake!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> You know this personally cheezy? I say you could be wrong but that's just me.


well, let's unpack what i said, ok? i'll go through it all



cheezyridr said:


> no matter who you believe, there are some facts. she was a pornstar in case some of you don't know, porn is not how these ladies make their money. the videos are just advertisements for very high priced (like starting at $10k) escorts/whores.


there are several interviews out there with pornstars, as well as clients to back this up. remember the trump/stormy daniels thing? you think they were "dating"? that wasn't an affair, that was a cash transaction.
















there are lots more, but by now, if you watched those, you get the point already. 






cheezyridr said:


> these women are completely unable to pair bond because of what they've done to themselves. they're predators...who just happen to be really hot. too many people make terrible decisions and then refuse to accept responsibility.


you might say this is conjecture on my part. i mean, i don't actually know her. however, all men know the saying "you can't turn a whore into a house pet." any man with any real experience with women knows this to be true. are there exceptions? there are exceptions to everything in life. but as we know, exceptions prove the rule. as a woman, she's ruined. she no longer has any value to a man. ask yourself if you would wife her up given the chance. any man who says he would is a fool. sex to her is a means of getting what she wants. you can look it up for yourself, but the married ones are older and hitting the wall, and almost exclusively married to industry people.



cheezyridr said:


> in case you guys haven't seen the video that pissed off all the muslims, it was her and another woman (portraying her mother) in hijabs doing all sorts of things with a man portraying her college boyfriend. no one with more than a 3rd grade education can claim they didn;t know what would happen next.


her videos are still available on the web, because she doesn't have the legal right to take them down, and the internet (especially porn) being what it is, would be impossible to do. 
it's why you can still see videos of all the dead ones. if you want to see the video i am talking about you can search pornhub, or i could post the link. i've seen it.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> well, let's unpack what i said, ok? i'll go through it all
> 
> 
> 
> there are several interviews out there with pornstars, as well as clients to back this up. remember the trump/stormy daniels thing? you think they were "dating"? that wasn't an affair, that was a cash transaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are lots more, but by now, if you watched those, you get the point already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might say this is conjecture on my part. i mean, i don't actually know her. however, all men know the saying "you can't turn a whore into a house pet." any man with any real experience with women knows this to be true. are there exceptions? there are exceptions to everything in life. but as we know, exceptions prove the rule. as a woman, she's ruined. she no longer has any value to a man. ask yourself if you would wife her up given the chance. any man who says he would is a fool. sex to her is a means of getting what she wants. you can look it up for yourself, but the married ones are older and hitting the wall, and almost exclusively married to industry people.
> 
> 
> 
> her videos are still available on the web, because she doesn't have the legal right to take them down, and the internet (especially porn) being what it is, would be impossible to do.
> it's why you can still see videos of all the dead ones. if you want to see the video i am talking about you can search pornhub, or i could post the link. i've seen it.


How many hookers/escorts/pornstars do you know cheesy? The trumph/daniels thing.....that's americas problem. From what I understand it means your prez likes to get physical with hookers......from what I've seen with news reporters too. "you can't turn a whore into a house pet" never heard that before but I have heard, "they make the best wives" and girlfriends but unless you have a lot of money women make lousy housepets. 
" but as we know, exceptions prove the rule. as a woman, she's ruined. she no longer has any value to a man. ask yourself if you would wife her up given the chance. any man who says he would is a fool. sex to her is a means of getting what she wants. you can look it up for yourself, but the married ones are older and hitting the wall, and almost exclusively married to industry people."
As someone said, "Huston, we have a problem here". Basically you're basing all your assumptions on a couple of porn vids you've seen.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 280912


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Telecustomer about this great cake!


Sweet. 

Bet it plays like buttah.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

_If your tongue itches?_


----------



## cheezyridr

in 1992 i was a driver for a very high end escort service in philly. their security were philadelphia eagle's bench warmers. before that, i had a license for an escort service, i collected a fee from the woman who ran it on my license. i've mentioned this before in other threads several times. . i posted the videos to back up what i was saying. i would guess i've probably known more escorts, whores, strippers and crack whores than the rest of the members here combined.



Electraglide said:


> Basically you're basing all your assumptions on a couple of porn vids you've seen.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Define “crack whores”.

Haha. Just kidding.


----------



## mhammer

Two odd things today.

The first happened on CBC Radio One around 11:00AM Ontario time. Just prior to the 11:00AM news, comedian Gavin Crawford came on and made some humorous little quip as a lead-in to the show "Because News", slated to come on just after the news. But for reasons I don't understand, the phrase was repeated, and repeated, and repeated, ad infinitum, like a mantra. Somehow, there was a software glitch somewhere, and the phrase seemed to be on infinite repeat. It was a 5-second snippet that kept repeating all the way through the 6-minute interval when the news was supposed to be on. The sound quality began to degrade after the first 100 or so repeats until eventually the sound of the voice could only faintly be heard in the background of the hiss, and finally there was just this loop of hiss that went on and on. It was like some weird sonic experiment. Without any comment, the show came on at the appointed time and we never heard the news. Weird.

The other odd thing was hanging from the rear bumper of a pickup truck I was stopped behind at the lights. It was what I gather intended to be a yellow plastic truck scrotum, with two bull-sized testicles. Doubtless at least one of you has seen such a thing, or possibly even own some dangling from your own vehicle. I know some folks will sneer at another person's vehicle and suggest that it compensates for penile deficiencies. But I don't think hanging a scrotum from the vehicle does much to derail or sidestep that conversation, or undermine the suggestion.


----------



## mhammer

butterknucket said:


>


Does it GET any cuter? Nope.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> no matter who you believe, there are some facts. she was a pornstar in case some of you don't know, porn is not how these ladies make their money. the videos are just advertisements for very high priced (like starting at $10k) escorts/whores. they deserve no sympathy. these women are completely unable to pair bond because of what they've done to themselves. they're predators...who just happen to be really hot. too many people make terrible decisions and then refuse to accept responsibility. in case you guys haven't seen the video that pissed off all the muslims, it was her and another woman (portraying her mother) in hijabs doing all sorts of things with a man portraying her college boyfriend. no one with more than a 3rd grade education can claim they didn;t know what would happen next.


My life is pretty boring an uneventful, but I've been close friends with a few girls who worked as long term strippers. 

What you're saying would *not* surprise me one bit. 

Oh and, don't be friends with girls who work as strippers.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

Well you should all be glad you weren't in the same room as me last night.

Today would be much better


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Johnny Spune

mhammer said:


> Two odd things today.
> 
> The first happened on CBC Radio One around 11:00AM Ontario time. Just prior to the 11:00AM news, comedian Gavin Crawford came on and made some humorous little quip as a lead-in to the show "Because News", slated to come on just after the news. But for reasons I don't understand, the phrase was repeated, and repeated, and repeated, ad infinitum, like a mantra. Somehow, there was a software glitch somewhere, and the phrase seemed to be on infinite repeat. It was a 5-second snippet that kept repeating all the way through the 6-minute interval when the news was supposed to be on. The sound quality began to degrade after the first 100 or so repeats until eventually the sound of the voice could only faintly be heard in the background of the hiss, and finally there was just this loop of hiss that went on and on. It was like some weird sonic experiment. Without any comment, the show came on at the appointed time and we never heard the news. Weird.
> 
> The other odd thing was hanging from the rear bumper of a pickup truck I was stopped behind at the lights. It was what I gather intended to be a yellow plastic truck scrotum, with two bull-sized testicles. Doubtless at least one of you has seen such a thing, or possibly even own some dangling from your own vehicle. I know some folks will sneer at another person's vehicle and suggest that it compensates for penile deficiencies. But I don't think hanging a scrotum from the vehicle does much to derail or sidestep that conversation, or undermine the suggestion.


That CBC episode is kind of spooky. Government mind control maybe?


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 280868


We have a couple here. I've challenged other drivers to see what they do with speeds above 99. No takers so far.


----------



## oldjoat

they do make radar absorbing paint .... but doesn't work with lasers .


and in some states , those units capture vehicle information ( but not in canada yet )


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> in 1992 i was a driver for a very high end escort service in philly. their security were philadelphia eagle's bench warmers. before that, i had a license for an escort service, i collected a fee from the woman who ran it on my license. i've mentioned this before in other threads several times. . i posted the videos to back up what i was saying. i would guess i've probably known more escorts, whores, strippers and crack whores than the rest of the members here combined.


Maybe or maybe not. Did the transport thing in Van in the early 70s and then again in the late 90s. Never did the pimp thing tho and didn't do "security" other than a bouncer at some clubs and bars on the coast. The lady I left my second wife for was a crack whore. So were a lot of her friends. I did some freelance photography back then too....mostly B circuit stuff but some A circuit too. Dabbled a little in "boudoir" photos.....knew a guy who did 8mm.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> My life is pretty boring an uneventful, but I've been close friends with a few girls who worked as long term strippers.
> 
> What you're saying would *not* surprise me one bit.
> 
> Oh and, don't be friends with girls who work as strippers.


How about live with one?


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> they do make radar absorbing paint .... but doesn't work with lasers .
> 
> 
> and in some states , those units capture vehicle information ( but not in canada yet )


I think they did in at least edmonton for a while but they "stopped" that practice or so they say.


----------



## Electraglide

Edmonton’s new electronic ‘driver feedback’ signs help pick locations for traffic enforcement


----------



## Verne




----------



## iamthehub

cheezyridr said:


> in 1992 i was a driver for a very high end escort service in philly. their security were philadelphia eagle's bench warmers. .


Holy smokes. In 1992 I was driving my mom and my aunt around to No Frills and Shoppers Drug Mart. With me pulling double duty as both driver and security, NOBODY messed with the ladies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reckless toboggan

I was nowhere ever close to being able to drive in 1992.


----------



## cheezyridr

iamthehub said:


> Holy smokes. In 1992 I was driving my mom and my aunt around to No Frills and Shoppers Drug Mart. With me pulling double duty as both driver and security, NOBODY messed with the ladies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i never did security. i'm not a bad-ass by any stretch of the imagination. but, i am a hell of a driver


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> My life is pretty boring an uneventful, but I've been close friends with a few girls who worked as long term strippers.
> 
> What you're saying would *not* surprise me one bit.
> 
> Oh and, don't be friends with girls who work as strippers.


there were 2 who stand out in my memory because they used to tease my buddies into laying out lines, and as soon as their blow was gone, they'd vanish like smoke. they never gave any play to anyone, not one guy. but nearly everyone who hung out at my house tried, thinking they were somehow different than all the others. it was pretty amusing. it occured to me just now, that i can only remember the first name of one, and the last name of the other. that's kinda funny to me because one of them was a butter face. the other had a drop dead gorgeous face, but her body was un remarkable.. i used to joke that if you could combine them, they'd make one hell of a woman.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> How about live with one?


No....


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> No....


It's not bad actually.


cheezyridr said:


> there were 2 who stand out in my memory because they used to tease my buddies into laying out lines, and as soon as their blow was gone, they'd vanish like smoke. they never gave any play to anyone, not one guy. but nearly everyone who hung out at my house tried, thinking they were somehow different than all the others. it was pretty amusing. it occured to me just now, that i can only remember the first name of one, and the last name of the other. that's kinda funny to me because one of them was a butter face. the other had a drop dead gorgeous face, but her body was un remarkable.. i used to joke that if you could combine them, they'd make one hell of a woman.


I know teachers and nurses and a few truck drivers, all female, who do the same thing, booze or drugs.  I know hookers and peelers who'd do lines off your body then take you around the world too. If they liked you. Sometimes they charge and sometimes they wouldn't but if they were making a buy it was usually cash. If the two you were talking about were some of your high priced escorts then on course the don't give it away. you pay, then you play.....and go thru the service. Getting some kid off for free is bad for the business.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Nothing worse than when a lady nicks herself when shaving her pussy. As far as shaving goes, I don't so why should they. And, it's also a matter of taste.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> It's not bad actually.
> 
> I know teachers and nurses and a few truck drivers, all female, who do the same thing, booze or drugs. I know hookers and peelers who'd do lines off your body then take you around the world too. If they liked you. Sometimes they charge and sometimes they wouldn't but if they were making a buy it was usually cash. If the two you were talking about were some of your high priced escorts then on course the don't give it away. you pay, then you play.....and go thru the service. Getting some kid off for free is bad for the business.


the 2 i mentioned were strippers. one of them, i knew from growing up, sort of. she didn't hang with my crowd then, but i saw her around the neighborhood. 
and yeah, the escort service, nothing ever got done for free. the rule was, when the girl arrived she had 10 minutes to phone the house to say she was paid, then to phone again just before she was scheduled to leave. the driver would be there when she was ready to go , because cell phones weren't as common then. time was sold in half hour blocks after the first hour. the high end girls were in 4 hr blocks to start and went up from there. the house took 65% and the driver was paid flat rate by the trip from the house money. i was getting $15 from the house, and most of the girls would throw me another $10 but it wasn't a mandatory thing. some did, some didn't. also, i don't know if it was deliberate, or just circumstance, but the security guys were all gay.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Nothing worse than when a lady nicks herself when shaving her pussy. As far as shaving goes, I don't so why should they. And, it's also a matter of taste.


I agree


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> i don't know if it was deliberate, or just circumstance, but the security guys were all gay


Easier to hire than Eunuchs. lol


----------



## Electraglide

Gay football players, go figure. The escorts I knew very seldom handled the money. If money was involved it was on top of what the client had "contracted" for. You phoned the service and they took care of the financials. The girl arrived and the clock started when she got out of the car. The clock stopped when she got back into the car. For short time eye candy it was a flat rate. Anything over 8 hrs was figured out between the service and the client......that includes hotels. If the client had their own place then there was a bodyguard supplied for the girl and paid for by the client. To some extent the girls had the right to say no at any time and on occasion they did. Most of the hookers I knew it was cash in hand, you take your chances. Most of the peelers worked either the A or B circuit. They were paid by the hotel and whatever they could work out on the side. The hotels also had contracts with the agencies and the girls also paid the agencies a flat booking rate. They also paid for promo things out of their own pockets.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Easier to hire than Eunuchs. lol


I think the Eagles got to the semi's after a so/so season in '92 then lost.


----------



## Electraglide

Shag carpeting, built in couch, the whole 9 yards......I wonder why it never took off.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Shag carpeting, built in couch, the whole 9 yards......I wonder why it never took off.


it probably needed to be electric or at least a hybrid


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket

Shit, shower, and shave.


----------



## reckless toboggan

butterknucket said:


> Shit, shower, and shave.


PSA:

If your shit looks like that, you should probably see a doctor.


...or at the very least, a nutritionist.


----------



## brucew

Electraglide said:


>


Girls with smaller size boobs likely don't, "need" a bra, I suspect many wear them out of modesty or to avoid male stares; even the light thin bra's don't suppress erect nipples. Girl I dated in HS wore a, camesol (??) with a shirt for that reason.
My wife figures bra's are a torture device designed by a man however she is I guess you'd say quite well endowed after having our family. She doesn't wear them around the farm but wouldn't go to the city without wearing one; purely out of modesty. 

Came across an old sears catalogue at a garage sale, forget the year, but from the fashion drawings it was clear bra's had not been invented or at least adopted yet, but I believe seperate bathrooms weren't a thing until, what, after ww2?? Think the catalogue was before 1910? (lost it in the move). Was pretty cool. Those days you could drive a nail through a stick and sell it.


----------



## JazzyT

Electraglide said:


>


... says the young woman with small breasts.

Time + gravity - bra = sag


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle

JazzyT said:


> ... says the young woman with small breasts.
> 
> Time + gravity - bra = sag


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> View attachment 281286


this ones for @Electraglide


----------



## LanceT

__
http://instagr.am/p/B5LiX7RoYSW/


----------



## Wardo

Mooh said:


> View attachment 281272


Only sidemen read .. lol


----------



## mhammer

Verne said:


>


Years ago, I passed a hardware store in the north end of Montreal that was advertising ride-on lawn mowers with some sort of deluxe transmission. The sign actually read "The new Toro lawn-mowers. They're shiftless." But when the store staff attached the big banner sign to the inside of the store window, they didn't pay enough attention to how it lined up with the window frames in the multiple panes it covered. Unfortunately, the frame covered the letter F and only the letter F. I went into the store and drew it to their attention. After laughing for a moment, they sprang into action and took the sign down.


----------



## butterknucket

mhammer said:


> Years ago, I passed a hardware store in the north end of Montreal that was advertising ride-on lawn mowers with some sort of deluxe transmission. The sign actually read "The new Toro lawn-mowers. They're shiftless." But when the store staff attached the big banner sign to the inside of the store window, they didn't pay enough attention to how it lined up with the window frames in the multiple panes it covered. Unfortunately, the frame covered the letter F and only the letter F. I went into the store and drew it to their attention. After laughing for a moment, they sprang into action and took the sign down.


Things like that are better left alone.


----------



## Electraglide

JazzyT said:


> ... says the young woman with small breasts.
> 
> Time + gravity - bra = sag


Nothing wrong with small breasts or big ones. I know quite a few women with decent sized breasts who don't wear bras. I went to highschool at the right time......the early 60s. Burn the bra and micro mini skirts.


----------



## Electraglide

brucew said:


> Girls with smaller size boobs likely don't, "need" a bra, I suspect many wear them out of modesty or to avoid male stares; even the light thin bra's don't suppress erect nipples. Girl I dated in HS wore a, camesol (??) with a shirt for that reason.
> My wife figures bra's are a torture device designed by a man however she is I guess you'd say quite well endowed after having our family. She doesn't wear them around the farm but wouldn't go to the city without wearing one; purely out of modesty.
> 
> Came across an old sears catalogue at a garage sale, forget the year, but from the fashion drawings it was clear bra's had not been invented or at least adopted yet, but I believe seperate bathrooms weren't a thing until, what, after ww2?? Think the catalogue was before 1910? (lost it in the move). Was pretty cool. Those days you could drive a nail through a stick and sell it.


Separate bathrooms were around before WW2.....if you have money and indoor plumbing. Not a lot of places had them because there was and still isn't no need for them. I don't think modern bras started out until the early 30s. BTW I still find it funny that people call Kelowna the city. Growing up in the Valley going to the city meant Vancouver.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 281286


Gotta set those puppies free.


----------



## JazzyT

Electraglide said:


> Nothing wrong with small breasts or big ones. I know quite a few women with decent sized breasts who don't wear bras. I went to highschool at the right time......the early 60s. Burn the bra and micro mini skirts.


I envy your memories ... about mammaries! 

I was in college in upstate New York and had a female friend, a petite girl with medium-sized breasts. She never wore a bra and they were always pleasant sight to behold. I even went skinny dipping with her and so I feel confident in rating them a solid nine out of ten, thanks to the cold water. 

Fast forward a dozen years and who do I see in Ottawa but that girl! She married a Canadian (never a smart move ) and they both were working at Carleton Uni. My eyes didn't directly go there, but I couldn't help noticing she was wearing what could only be called a no-nonsense, sturdy and supportive bra.

So I'm saying, for most females, the no-bra thing is likely to just be phase. How many of those girls you knew in high school continue to go braless today?

But enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## JazzyT

Electraglide said:


> BTW I still find it funny that people call Kelowna the city. Growing up in the Valley going to the city meant Vancouver.


If someone says "blah blah, I saw buddy in the city", I don't picture Kelowna, either. I say, "wait a minute, you were in Vancouver?"


----------



## Electraglide

JazzyT said:


> I envy your memories ... about mammaries!
> 
> I was in college in upstate New York and had a female friend, a petite girl with medium-sized breasts. She never wore a bra and they were always pleasant sight to behold. I even went skinny dipping with her and so I feel confident in rating them a solid nine out of ten, thanks to the cold water.
> 
> Fast forward a dozen years and who do I see in Ottawa but that girl! She married a Canadian (never a smart move ) and they both were working at Carleton Uni. My eyes didn't directly go there, but I couldn't help noticing she was wearing what could only be called a no-nonsense, sturdy and supportive bra.
> 
> So I'm saying, for most females, the no-bra thing is likely to just be phase. How many of those girls you knew in high school continue to go braless today?
> 
> But enjoy it while it lasts!


I guess we just know different girls. Most of the ladies I know still go braless most of the time. There are times when some have to wear a bra.....work dress codes etc.. That could be why your friend wore one. And like most women as soon as it can come off, it comes off......at least the ones I know. I think the biggest phase is when they first start wearing a bra. That only lasts a few years then a lot of it I think depends on the dress code of the school they go to. Of the girls I knew in high school that I still see occasionally probably half go braless most of the time. At least one on the other hand keeps Victoria's Secret and Fredrick's of Hollywood going. 
Two of my ex sister in laws still live in Kelowna...going by the last time I saw them neither wear bras. The younger one is a member of the IBTC and still puts much younger women to shame. She's 63. The older one could be the picture you see when you look up gravity. Doesn't matter to her and she's still fun to dance with.
Me, I'm a boob man and I do look directly sometimes and, I will enjoy it while I last.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Boobs are just natures way of proving that a man can concentrate on two things at the same time.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Me, I'm a boob man and I do look directly sometimes and, I will enjoy it while I last.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Boobs are just natures way of proving that a man can concentrate on two things at the same time.


4 is possible.




Personally I like Charlotte but I wouldn't say not to both.


----------



## Electraglide

Piper ain't bad either.....about 1:05 or so


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 281334


i had girlfriend once, on our first date she said to me "my eyes are up here!" my reply was " but your tits are down here!" so she grabbed my head, shoved them between them, and said DO THE MOTORBOAT!!!!
i was instantly hooked at that point.



Electraglide said:


> Piper ain't bad either.....about 1:05 or so


she's a pornstar too. look for her on a porn site, and you'll see her doing things that are definitely not meant for...prime time tv. hahahahaha


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i had girlfriend once, on our first date she said to me "my eyes are up here!" my reply was " but your tits are down here!" so she grabbed my head, shoved them between them, and said DO THE MOTORBOAT!!!!
> i was instantly hooked at that point.
> 
> 
> 
> she's a pornstar too. look for her on a porn site, and you'll see her doing things that are definitely not meant for...prime time tv. hahahahaha


Yup and any site she's on you get charged aside from youtube. As far as prime time TV goes, I remember shows like Red Shoes Diaries that left very little the imagination. Listening to what ever Sirus channel my son has on in his truck and they were saying Porn Hub now has a yearly subscription of $300 but a quick look at their site says things are still free. And yes, she is on Porn Hub....at least one video is. Couldn't find her sister tho. BTW a lot of the youtube and other video sites she's on including her own seem to have a lot of sponsored advertising in them.....making her money. Must be part of the reason why she can afford to live in a $5.5 mill. apt. with a beer keg fridge. Probably pays better than sites like porn Hub. Kind of hard to tell if the apt. is in Montreal or Vancouver but a Kegerator is much better than a beer fridge. 
Your girlfriend had to grab your head and shove them between her tits and tell you what to do?


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Yup and any site she's on you get charged aside from youtube. As far as prime time TV goes, I remember shows like Red Shoes Diaries that left very little the imagination. Listening to what ever Sirus channel my son has on in his truck and they were saying Porn Hub now has a yearly subscription of $300 but a quick look at their site says things are still free. And yes, she is on Porn Hub....at least one video is. Couldn't find her sister tho. BTW a lot of the youtube and other video sites she's on including her own seem to have a lot of sponsored advertising in them.....making her money. Must be part of the reason why she can afford to live in a $5.5 mill. apt. with a beer keg fridge. Probably pays better than sites like porn Hub. Kind of hard to tell if the apt. is in Montreal or Vancouver but a Kegerator is much better than a beer fridge.
> Your girlfriend had to grab your head and shove them between her tits and tell you what to do?



youtube's monetization, and their feed algorithm have "gone wonky" in the past year, alot of content providers are complaining about it. it's hard to tell but she probably does pretty well for herself. 
as for the girl needing to tell me what to do? yeah, maybe. i think i can be forgiven for my caution, seein as how we actually hadn't left her porch yet, to go on that first date.
as you may have guessed, she turned out to be ALOT of fun


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> youtube's monetization, and their feed algorithm have "gone wonky" in the past year, alot of content providers are complaining about it. it's hard to tell but she probably does pretty well for herself.
> as for the girl needing to tell me what to do? yeah, maybe. i think i can be forgiven for my caution, seein as how we actually hadn't left her porch yet, to go on that first date.
> as you may have guessed, she turned out to be ALOT of fun


She probably does from both the youtube advertisers and the ones she does hereself in the ads.


----------



## Milkman

Florida parents fed their toddler only raw fruits and vegetables — now he’s dead

I’ve been thinking about going vegan.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Florida parents fed their toddler only raw fruits and vegetables — now he’s dead





laristotle said:


>


Good thing this is a short clip. I must have watched it 50 times. Effing hillarious.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 281530


----------



## MarkM

mhammer said:


> Does it GET any cuter? Nope.


Oh yes it does!

My grandson


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


Best. Advent Calendar. Evah!


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

An electric motorcycle, screw that.....all I want for Xmas (and my birthday) is this.




@Mooh......Crumb is good.


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Electraglide

A bottle of ketchup you say?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


>



I actually recorded with the little store counter Vox mini headphone amp. Sounded like crap.


----------



## allthumbs56

keto said:


> I actually recorded with the little store counter Vox mini headphone amp. Sounded like crap.


I had an old Fender "Amp Can" that I'd used mic'd up at practice now and then. It worked pretty well.


----------



## zontar

Check out the videos too!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

How to start a football game.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> How to start a football game.


a dance-off? is this part of the Bring it On series?


----------



## cheezyridr

i love these ladies, they are the most fun


----------



## Mooh

That's funny stuff.


----------



## Electraglide

Sharp as a bag of hammers.


----------



## cheezyridr

they have a bunch of videos, all of them funny, and they are charming in each one. i have always had a thing for that accent. there are several different southern accents, they have similarities but are not the same. the one i like is generally from lower virginia to about the upper end og georgia, and about as far west as central tennessee. my 2nd grade teacher was thick with it. i thought she was the most beautiful woman god ever made... until i pissed her off one day. in the blink of an eye, she went from venus to godzilla. if only i was smart enough to learn the lesson that day...


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

An oldy but a goody


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle

That was a good afternoon.
Here's mine from the previous year


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

4,000-hp Thor24 custom truck hammers for US$12 million in Saudi Arabia


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> 4,000-hp Thor24 custom truck hammers for US$12 million in Saudi Arabia


they spelled Texas wrong


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## greco




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 282012


Kate Bush?


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Kate Bush?


Looks like a young Kate Bush.


----------



## reckless toboggan

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 282012












She looks kind of like Hannah Marks from Dirk Gently's Wholistic Detective Agency (also Ernie Ball's Great-great-grandaughter).


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2653480221386450


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2653480221386450


Been there, done that. As kids we had a toboggan run like that and we built a jump at the bottom. There were some old sleds that came with the house that looked like this








and a toboggan that was good for at least 6 kids. Hauled a lot of water to ice things up......you could catch a lot of air.


----------



## High/Deaf

Milkman said:


> Kate Bush?


Yes. Discovered by Dave Gilmour. I loved, loved, loved her!


----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> Yes. Discovered by Dave Gilmour. I loved, loved, loved her!


I still do.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## oldjoat

DUH .... hold my beer , watch this ....


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Now I have to try this.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Johnny Spune

zontar said:


>


Putting it all together with imagination, confidence and a smile. A great entertaining musician. Very, very nice.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Pls be careful if you have that storm in your area. I just finished walking the dogs and it is neither fit for human nor beast. Stay warm. Just going to start a fire in the fireplace and finish Christmas decorations.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Pls be careful if you have that storm in your area. I just finished walking the dogs and it is neither fit for human nor beast. Stay warm. Just going to start a fire in the fireplace and finish Christmas decorations.


At the moment, here at 12:45 pm, it's about 5' in the shade with a light breeze and fit for a nice walk with no snow to shovel. It's supposed to be like this for the next week so I'll probably go look an older Harley. Christmas decorations can wait until the 23rd to go up. If I get the bike it will be in the living room so it can be decorated. Been a while since I was able to do that.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


1:15, that's industrial grade right there and 3:20 happens south of here quite a bit.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Doug Gifford

Lola said:


> Pls be careful if you have that storm in your area. I just finished walking the dogs and it is neither fit for human nor beast. Stay warm. Just going to start a fire in the fireplace and finish Christmas decorations.


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> I'll probably go look an older Harley. Christmas decorations can wait until the 23rd to go up. If I get the bike it will be in the living room so it can be decorated. Been a while since I was able to do that.


Good luck and I hope you get it. You don't realize quite how much you missed it til you're back in the saddle, but in your case I can tell you've been hurtin'.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## oldjoat

butterknucket said:


>


 can't remember the last time I had my body oil changed ...


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


The razor wire by the body oil store is a nice touch.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


Feminist Aisle?


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Pls be careful if you have that storm in your area. I just finished walking the dogs and it is neither fit for human nor beast. Stay warm. Just going to start a fire in the fireplace and finish Christmas decorations.


Finish?

I don’t like living in X-mas town for any longer than necessary every year. The decorations don’t start going up in our home until at least Dec 7 this year and that’s my compromise.

I prefer seeing the tree go up one week before christmas and come down one week after.

I enjoy the time off, the food, the music et cetera, but I, like many others get sick to death of the commercial bombardment and I don’t believe in the religious elements.

If not for my wife and kids I doubt you would know it was christmas in my house.

I can take a couple of weeks. A couple of months is too much for me.


----------



## Milkman

Robert1950 said:


>


LOL, the intensity of their stupidity....


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Finish?
> 
> I don’t like living in X-mas town for any longer than necessary every year. The decorations don’t start going up in our home until at least Dec 7 this year and that’s my compromise.
> 
> I prefer seeing the tree go up one week before christmas and come down one week after.
> 
> I enjoy the time off, the food, the music et cetera, but I, like many others get sick to death of the commercial bombardment and I don’t believe in the religious elements.
> 
> If not for my wife and kids I doubt you would know it was christmas in my house.
> 
> I can take a couple of weeks. A couple of months is too much for me.


I would agree with you. You walk in the mall and Christmas music is already blasting, full retail Christmas display crap, Hickory farms etc. 

My husband wanted everything up right after Halloween and I said a big fat NO. He’s the big kid in the family. 

We also have all the children in the neighbourhood over to make and decorate Christmas cookies to take home. You can tell as soon as they come into my Grizwaldesque house that they are mesmerized by all the decorations and lights. 

It takes me a week to get up all the decorations and it’s getting old. Next year another family member is having Christmas at their house. I am taking a break off of decorations, baking and cooking. I look forward to this.


----------



## Milkman

Saturday morning scrape.

I love my dash cam.


----------



## oldjoat

Lola said:


> Next year another family member is having Christmas at their house. I am taking a break off of decorations, baking and cooking. I look forward to this.


put the foot down with the wife when she put herself in the hospital one year (after overdoing hosting the annual xmas party of inlaws and outlaws)
she insisted on hosting it every year ...
called everyone up and told them someone else could do it from now on ... figure it out between themselves.

she made it thru that year ( spent 2 months in the hospital ) 
6 years later she " helped" her sister organized the family get together ... she died the next day.

sit back ... relax for a change ... let the others do the work ... try to "enjoy" the season instead of being rushed thru it .
things won't be "perfect" , but hey, nothing is .
you've done your part , now it's time for someone else to do theirs.


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> put the foot down with the wife when she put herself in the hospital one year (after overdoing hosting the annual xmas party of inlaws and outlaws)
> she insisted on hosting it every year ...
> called everyone up and told them someone else could do it from now on ... figure it out between themselves.
> 
> she made it thru that year ( spent 2 months in the hospital )
> 6 years later she " helped" her sister organized the family get together ... she died the next day.
> 
> sit back ... relax for a change ... let the others do the work ... try to "enjoy" the season instead of being rushed thru it .
> things won't be "perfect" , but hey, nothing is .
> you've done your part , now it's time for someone else to do theirs.


Holy crap!

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## oldjoat

40 years of smoking did her lungs in ...
1 heart operation for 2 valves in 2011

her choice ( as an adult ) to smoke ... 

no need to feel sorry for my loss .... 
I get to be more mean and grumpy ... 
xmas is now only 2 days long and the xmas tree gets to stay outside.
and I don't have to worry about putting the seat down anymore.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> Saturday morning scrape.
> 
> I love my dash cam.


I don't know what's worse - you taking the time to post that ................... or me taking the time to watch the whole thing


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> I don't know what's worse - you taking the time to post that ................... or me taking the time to watch the whole thing


LOL, took a lot more effort on your part.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> LOL, took a lot more effort on your part.


I was so waiting for something to happen


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> I was so waiting for something to happen


Well something did happen. I scraped the ice off of the car and got in and drove off.

The reality of a Canadian winter.


----------



## vadsy

next up ..., watch my paint dry.


----------



## Milkman

vadsy said:


> next up ..., watch my paint dry.


Clip?


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> Clip?


I'm sure you can have one ready for us whenever you get around to painting that column on the front porch


----------



## High/Deaf

The people protesting about pipelines and consumerism should take on Christmas. But that'll never happen - they don't want to bring up the tough subjects, just the easy ones. Gotta keep the popular vote. LOL


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

vadsy said:


> I'm sure you can have one ready for us whenever you get around to painting that column on the front porch


You'll have to be patient.

Painting that cement is pretty far down the list of tasks I need to tackle.


----------



## Sneaky

butterknucket said:


>


Alexa, play, “Light my Fire”.


----------



## butterknucket

Sneaky said:


> Alexa, play, “Light my Fire”.


It's a good thing she didn't play the extended version.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Finish?
> 
> I don’t like living in X-mas town for any longer than necessary every year. The decorations don’t start going up in our home until at least Dec 7 this year and that’s my compromise.
> 
> I prefer seeing the tree go up one week before christmas and come down one week after.
> 
> I enjoy the time off, the food, the music et cetera, but I, like many others get sick to death of the commercial bombardment and I don’t believe in the religious elements.
> 
> If not for my wife and kids I doubt you would know it was christmas in my house.
> 
> I can take a couple of weeks. A couple of months is too much for me.


Mom used to start writing ads etc. for Xmas around the middle of June. Kind of strange to go to a TV station and see Santa and the elves then. On the other hand going to the station in December and seeing bikini models walking around was nice and warming. I'm a xmas fan to some extent and don't mind the commercialism.....as far as the relgious element, that's not only the christian hype..a lot of the "native" beliefs have a celebration around then that go further back than christianity. The music would be nice if they included things other than the normal tripe.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Mom used to start writing ads etc. for Xmas around the middle of June. Kind of strange to go to a TV station and see Santa and the elves then. On the other hand going to the station in December and seeing bikini models walking around was nice and warming. I'm a xmas fan to some extent and don't mind the commercialism.....as far as the relgious element, that's not only the christian hype..a lot of the "native" beliefs have a celebration around then that go further back than christianity. The music would be nice if they included things other than the normal tripe.


Well I don't attach any more importance to Christian beliefs than I do to any other religion.

But, that's a topic better left alone.


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


>


I looked him up, never seen him.....in anything.


----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


> I'm sure you can have one ready for us whenever you get around to painting that column on the front porch


You DO pay attention


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> I looked him up, never seen him.....in anything.


He's mostly a film _maker_. You might be familiar with the _Nosferatu_ from '78.
The only film I've seen him act in was _Jack Reacher _with Tom Cruise. Herzog was about the only thing that film had going for it.


----------



## vadsy

allthumbs56 said:


> You DO pay attention


you sound surprised


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> I looked him up, never seen him.....in anything.


I was under the impression you were culturally inclined..,


----------



## jimsz

jb welder said:


> He's mostly a film _maker_. You might be familiar with the _Nosferatu_ from '78.
> The only film I've seen him act in was _Jack Reacher _with Tom Cruise. Herzog was about the only thing that film had going for it.


He's also in the more recent Mandalorian series.


----------



## cheezyridr

allthumbs56 said:


> I don't know what's worse - you taking the time to post that ................... or me taking the time to watch the whole thing


maybe worse still, i knew exactly what it was before i even clicked play


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> maybe worse still, i knew exactly what it was before i even clicked play


hopefully the ending wasn't spoiled for you


----------



## MarkM

oldjoat said:


> put the foot down with the wife when she put herself in the hospital one year (after overdoing hosting the annual xmas party of inlaws and outlaws)
> she insisted on hosting it every year ...
> called everyone up and told them someone else could do it from now on ... figure it out between themselves.
> 
> she made it thru that year ( spent 2 months in the hospital )
> 6 years later she " helped" her sister organized the family get together ... she died the next day.
> 
> sit back ... relax for a change ... let the others do the work ... try to "enjoy" the season instead of being rushed thru it .
> things won't be "perfect" , but hey, nothing is .
> you've done your part , now it's time for someone else to do theirs.


That is a sad story! Good advice as well.

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Robert1950

Electraglide said:


> I looked him up, never seen him.....in anything.


Not likely acting in film because he is a bloody film maker. And he's German, and most people wouldn't watch many of films because they are not in fucking English.

Werner Herzog - Wikipedia


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> He's mostly a film _maker_. You might be familiar with the _Nosferatu_ from '78.
> The only film I've seen him act in was _Jack Reacher _with Tom Cruise. Herzog was about the only thing that film had going for it.


Nope but I am familiar with the original Nosferatu form 1922.


----------



## jb welder

jimsz said:


> He's also in the more recent Mandalorian series.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2449828042002442


----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


> you sound surprised


I am........................ impressed even


----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


> hopefully the ending wasn't spoiled for you


It was like that computer image they make you watch and then all of a sudden a scary guy jumps up and goes "boo".

In this case the scary guy had a snowbrush


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

It's not really pronounced MEEM by the way.

Just saying.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Sneaky said:


>


Very Hounddog Taylorish.


----------



## Sneaky

Milkman said:


> It's not really pronounced MEEM by the way.
> 
> Just saying.


----------



## Milkman

Sneaky said:


>


Richard Dawkins! One of the coolest humans on the planet!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> Richard Dawkins! One of the coolest humans on the planet!


This is how my brain works - soon as I read that name I wanted to watch Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> This is how my brain works - soon as I read that name I wanted to watch Hogan's Heroes


LOL

COOLER!!!


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> It's not really pronounced MEEM by the way.
> 
> Just saying.


according to google it is

meme - Google Search


----------



## Electraglide

I stop off at the grocery store to pick up a few things on sale.....4 l 3% milk $1.99, 30 eggs $2.79, things like that when I see these at $0.50 a bag.








So I grabbed 3 bags and two bags of Coconut flavoured. They're M&Ms, that's all that mattered....I found out they are spicy when I got home.


----------



## Guitar101

cheezyridr said:


> according to google it is
> 
> meme - Google Search


True dat. The correct *way to say* "*meme*", according *to* the Oxford English Dictionary and the BBC's Pronunciation Unit, is "meem" - not "may may" or "mee mee". The word was coined by Richard Dawkins in his 1976 book The Selfish Gene.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> according to google it is
> 
> meme - Google Search


Well google needs a french lesson my friend.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Well google needs a french lesson my friend.


C’est la meme chose

Mem (short e). (maybe closer to maim).

Francophones please feel free to comment.


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> C’est la meme chose
> 
> Mem (short e).
> 
> Francophones please feel free to comment.


I don’t think the French matters. Language can be cruel. For example, in Italian .., Kentucky means whore but we still love Kentucky just as she is


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Milkman

vadsy said:


> I don’t think the French matters. Language can be cruel. For example, in Italian .., Kentucky means whore but we still love Kentucky just as she is


That’s Kentooky.


----------



## Sneaky

vadsy said:


> I don’t think the French matters. Language can be cruel. For example, in Italian .., Kentucky means whore but we still love Kentucky just as she is


Speak for yourself. I’ve known whores I like a lot better than Kentucky.


----------



## vadsy

Sneaky said:


> Speak for yourself. I’ve known whores I like a lot better than Kentucky.


its ok, I'm not passing judgement on anyone


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

worked well with burgers and pizza when stuffed into the "mainframe access panel " too.


----------



## oldjoat

vadsy said:


> in Italian .., Kentucky means whore


and TATA means her twin outstanding features (or "Boing" in japanese)


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 282732


Do they cook better with 6L6's or EL34's?


----------



## oldjoat

equal output from both tubes , but you might experience a better taste experience with one or the other


----------



## butterknucket

oldjoat said:


> equal output from both tubes , but you might experience a better taste experience with one or the other


I'm sure The Gear Forum has some thoughts on this matter.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> I'm sure The Gear Forum has some thoughts on this matter.


youre in the heart of the gear forum


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> youre in the heart of the gear forum


I've never gone there.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> I've never gone there.


little did you know,,,, its been inside of you all along.

its a Christmas miracle


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> and TATA means her twin outstanding features (or "Boing" in japanese)


I thought ta ta or tata means good bye. Tatas means boobs. Tetas en espaniol.


----------



## zontar




----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> Tatas means boobs


 I stand corrected ( missed the "s" )
kinda snickered when a female friend said she did tatas to her young nephews one night.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf

I watch the opening credits differently now .......


----------



## allthumbs56

oldjoat said:


> equal output from both tubes , but you might experience a better taste experience with one or the other


The EL34s are a little bland and can do with some gravy.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Man cave material. This is so detailed and unique.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


and the other sizes too (pete & dave)


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


>



Hey, how did you get my baby picture?!?!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


>


When you play with the bull......


----------



## Wardo

Chalk one up for the bull.


----------



## butterknucket

And there isn't a bull in the video.


----------



## Sneaky

butterknucket said:


>


Looks like a young Greta.


----------



## butterknucket

Sneaky said:


> Looks like a young Greta.


How dare you!


----------



## MarkM

Sneaky said:


> Looks like a young Greta.


That's funny!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Because of the enormous commercial possibilities should he succeed.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> And there isn't a bull in the video.


More of a ram?


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> View attachment 282892


Reminds me of the old joke:

When I die, I want to go quietly and peacefully in my sleep, like my grandpa. And not screaming in terror like the 3 passengers in his car.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 283050


Modern day version of pocket pool?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## MarkM

This is a bit fucked up?


----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Snipers. You used to be able to pick up those rifles, with scopes for around $40. Without scopes for around $25. Mosin Nagant Model 1891 *Rifle
7.62x53 cal. *I had two. One was russian make and one was a Remington. Both had scopes and for what they were they shot fairly well. Brought them back to Vernon from Vancouver strapped to the back of my bike with my wife at the time. She wasn't strapped to the bike. The ammo wasn't as easy to get as 303.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


"I'm gonna buy me a Mercury and cruise it up and down the road" Nice '56 but it needs the feel curbers......I mean the curb feelers.


----------



## WCGill

butterknucket said:


>


775 confirmed kills in this picture.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## allthumbs56

Lola said:


>


Mary Kay's house?


----------



## High/Deaf

MarkM said:


> View attachment 283204
> 
> 
> This is a bit fucked up?


I curiously await how she will blame me/us for this.

I would blame the testosterone --- maybe given to her by her parents. I guess they wanted a protestor and a son?


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## reckless toboggan

butterknucket said:


>


That dude looks like a lady.


----------



## Milkman

reckless toboggan said:


> That dude looks like a lady.



Which one?


----------



## reckless toboggan

Milkman said:


> Which one?


Yes.


----------



## Milkman

reckless toboggan said:


> Yes.


Steve would more likely pass muster than Beard buddy.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 283352


Am I the only person who wonders what the rest of that guitar looks like?


----------



## oldjoat

me thinks I'd get slapped silly for pulling something like that .... but I like it !


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2

butterknucket said:


>


Jebus. I couldn't even watch that, let alone do that.


----------



## butterknucket

Dorian2 said:


> Jebus. I couldn't even watch that, let alone do that.


I hope it's fake. It's pretty nuts.


----------



## Verne

butterknucket said:


> Am I the only person who wonders what the rest of that guitar looks like?


Nope. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 283348


Don't laugh, it works a lot better than the factory wind shields. Gives a lot more light too.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Been there done that.


----------



## Electraglide

Dorian2 said:


> Jebus. I couldn't even watch that, let alone do that.


I have friends who work high steel who would laugh at this.....they figure I'm nuts to ride a motorcycle.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## keto

Electraglide said:


>


Gilda?



Dorian2 said:


> Jebus. I couldn't even watch that, let alone do that.


Same, I almost passed out riding a 180’ roller coaster, especially when they dropped the floor away at the start.


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> Gilda?
> 
> 
> 
> Same, I almost passed out riding a 180’ roller coaster, especially when they dropped the floor away at the start.


Bill. William Belli. I was looking for someone Divine.


----------



## jb welder

High/Deaf said:


> she will blame me/us for this.


Do you want us to refer to you as they/them now?


----------



## zontar

Find a Store


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


>


She is gorgeous!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> She is gorgeous!


RuPaul thinks so.


----------



## MarkM

I just can’t get Blazing Saddles out of my head for some reason or other?


----------



## oldjoat

sorry baby , 11 grubin schnitzels is my limit frauline .


----------



## laristotle

fifteen is my limit on _Schnitzengruben
_


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> RuPaul thinks so.


Who?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne

Music related, but not, at the same time. Just thought it was funny.


----------



## Dorian2

vadsy said:


> Who?


Drag Queen personality.


----------



## oldjoat

laristotle said:


> fifteen is my limit on _Schnitzengruben_


 sorry . memory lapse 
been 15 years since I saw it last 

I was just out walking the parapets 

or ... a giant step forward for the insane gambler


----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

Dorian2 said:


> Drag Queen personality.


from the 70’s?


----------



## Dorian2

vadsy said:


> from the 70’s?


----------



## vadsy

Dorian2 said:


>


I’m surprised @Electraglide knew who this was....,


----------



## Verne

vadsy said:


> I’m surprised @Electraglide knew who this was....,


You never forget your idols.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf

I sumtimes wunder why I see gangbangers carrying felt markers. Whoda thunk they had a sense of haha ..........


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Chitmo

These vintage ebow’s were huge......


----------



## butterknucket

Chitmo said:


> These vintage ebow’s were huge......
> 
> View attachment 283488


I've heard an old Epilady works well too.


----------



## vadsy

Chitmo said:


> These vintage ebow’s were huge......
> 
> View attachment 283488


Hendrix?


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> Hendrix?


Even though I know you're being sarcastic, those pedals obviously didn't exist in the 60's.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Even though I know you're being sarcastic, those pedals obviously didn't exist in the 60's.


Maybe not in the 60’s that you lived through,., my experience was probably much different.


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> Maybe not in the 60’s that you lived through,., my experience was probably much different.


Were you time traveling with Greta?


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Were you time traveling with Greta?


I am Greta


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> I am Greta


That explains a lot.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> That explains a lot.


Does it? How?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

¿ʇou ɹo ɯopuɐɹ sᴉɥʇ sI​Is ʇɥᴉs ɹɐupoɯ oɹ uoʇ¿​?ton ro modnar siht sI


----------



## Johnny Spune




----------



## butterknucket

Johnny Spune said:


> View attachment 283548


My grandfather looked _exactly_ like Statler.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Johnny Spune

butterknucket said:


> My grandfather looked _exactly_ like Statler.


That’s cool. He was probably an awesome dude!


----------



## butterknucket

Johnny Spune said:


> That’s cool. He was probably an awesome dude!


He was mean!


----------



## Johnny Spune

That’s awesome. Mean is cool.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Probably yelled at you to get off his grass. Lol.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2515400762065045


----------



## greco




----------



## Mooh

greco said:


> View attachment 283566


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


>











Forget the crackers.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

Mooh said:


> View attachment 283418


I could use one of those… I mean, I could *actually* use one of those because I'm learning to play pipe organ and the ability to use pedals is starting to kick in.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> RuPaul thinks so.


Ohhhh! I get it.


----------



## Mooh

Doug Gifford said:


> I could use one of those… I mean, I could *actually* use one of those because I'm learning to play pipe organ and the ability to use pedals is starting to kick in.


I rarely get to play a pipe organ anymore, but I did grow up around churches that had them, or decent electric organs (for their time) with pedals. The closest one right now is a two chamber, two manual Casavant. The console is in dire need of repair, but the pipes are well maintained. The closest I get these days is page turning for an organist.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

Mooh said:


> I rarely get to play a pipe organ anymore, but I did grow up around churches that had them, or decent electric organs (for their time) with pedals. The closest one right now is a two chamber, two manual Casavant. The console is in dire need of repair, but the pipes are well maintained. The closest I get these days is page turning for an organist.


It's a Casavant I play. Two chamber, two manuals plus pedals and bass pipes in the open. The church bought it used in the '70s and now I get exclusive playing rights and at least decent pay for doing it. It's a nice gig. Plus organ lessons that the church pays for.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> View attachment 283622


Bringing your wife back flowers on this trip. Okay, what did you do?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Dorian2 said:


> Jebus. I couldn't even watch that, let alone do that.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

I'll pass.


----------



## oldjoat

great until someone has a heart attack .... or jumps over the railing trying to escape


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Nice day for a drive along the edge of some steep drop offs....fast.


----------



## High/Deaf

I'm an F1 and WSC fan, but those guys are monsters. Let Robert Kubica tell you how safe and easy they are compared to F1.

Turbo 4s are so boring. LOL


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## JazzyT

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## laristotle

double parked?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

JazzyT said:


>


Were nipples ever up that high naturally? I'm trying hard to remember.


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Were nipples ever up that high naturally? I'm trying hard to remember.



Maybe on a nine year old. I wouldn't know.


----------



## JazzyT

allthumbs56 said:


> Were nipples ever up that high naturally? I'm trying hard to remember.


She is arching her back. Are you saying that her top has fake nips sewn into it? Ingenious!


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Were nipples ever up that high naturally? I'm trying hard to remember.


Yup, on some they were and still are....some they never were. Natural and enhanced. Me, I'm more interested in how far the tat goes, what it says and if it includes braille. For all we know those could be a pair of A's.


----------



## butterknucket

FBI warning: protect yourself from your new smart TV


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> FBI warning: protect yourself from your new smart TV


The TV here is so dumb it has RCA inputs, Co-ax cable and a built in VCR. I bought a USB to RCA cable to see if I can hook up a laptop to it. Might have to get a VGA to RCA cable.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> The TV here is so dumb it has RCA inputs, Co-ax cable and a built in VCR. I bought a USB to RCA cable to see if I can hook up a laptop to it. Might have to get a VGA to RCA cable.


Sometimes I miss VCR's.


----------



## Milkman

Well, I'm now looking seriously at alternatives to Apple for phones AND tablets.

I am very displeased with Apple in terms of them standing behind their products.

One among several complaints I have: I bought an iPad pro 11 inch before Christmas last year. With the memory it has it ended costing me around $1400.

It was dropped while in the $80 case I bought for it about three months ago and the screen is cracked all to hell.

They want to change me $700 for a new screen, less than a year old.


----------



## greco

I want to play jazz in the worst way. And I do!

Credit to: Dave Van Ronk.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

shades of "team america"


----------



## laristotle

oldjoat said:


> shades of "team america"


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>









laristotle said:


>


----------



## oldjoat

******* barbie and ken?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


>


Huey Lewis and the News 1996


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> Huey Lewis and the News 1996


They know the power of love.


----------



## cheezyridr

WOOT!!!! BAND MAID JUST DROPPED A NEW VIDEO!!!






prs, reverend, mesa and orange...


----------



## butterknucket

http://imgur.com/height%3D854%3Bid%3D7m94d6M%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D684


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

*Verse 4.*


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Damn Annabelle.....you've changed.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Mom.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Mom.


That would not have been my Mom--at any age.
She was always worried one of her kids would get into it-and while at least some of us (Myself included) have ridden motorcycles at times, none of us ever went out & bought one.
(I thought one brother might--he has wiped out on one though-surprisingly I never did-and I think I rode one the most of her kids)


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> That would not have been my Mom--at any age.
> She was always worried one of her kids would get into it-and while at least some of us (Myself included) have ridden motorcycles at times, none of us ever went out & bought one.
> (I thought one brother might--he has wiped out on one though-surprisingly I never did-and I think I rode one the most of her kids)


When my mom was 18 she got on the back of her boyfriends bike.....from the pics a 1936 Harley EL and rode from Vancouver to San Francisco. Had a fight with the boyfriend and came back to Van on the Dog. There's also pics of both her and one of my aunts riding on bikes in games like this. She never had any problem with me or the older brother riding nor the lifestyle that goes with that.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


>


Tryouts for the Lars Ulrich sinister stare team?


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> That would not have been my Mom--at any age.
> She was always worried one of her kids would get into it-and while at least some of us (Myself included) have ridden motorcycles at times, none of us ever went out & bought one.
> (I thought one brother might--he has wiped out on one though-surprisingly I never did-and I think I rode one the most of her kids)


i suspect @Electraglide would agree when i say that buying a motorcycle is one of the best gifts you can give to yourself


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i suspect @Electraglide would agree when i say that buying a motorcycle is one of the best gifts you can give to yourself


Better than a wife at times. To a certain extent bikes can be taught to cook.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

^-- Ribbed, for her pleasure.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


What does this mean Daddy?


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> What does this mean Daddy?


It means you’re a lucky little boy.


----------



## oldjoat

or daddy's little squirt .


----------



## High/Deaf

I resist using these things as much as possible. But they are popping up everywhere ----- and it always seems to go like this:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 284080



my favorite one so far


----------



## iamthehub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Going too far?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


At more than 8 million views this is making someone money.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

I just noticed that I am in the first generation in my family that hasn’t been involved with the military since ww1. How did that happen? And how come we only talk about the veterans on Remembrance Day ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 284214


Image saved


----------



## JazzyT

laristotle said:


>



Getting Rid Of Junk


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Image saved


That picture originally had Puffy, or whatever his name is these days.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> That picture originally had Puffy, or whatever his name is these days.


Six of one, half dozen of the other.

Equally.....well, nevermind.


----------



## High/Deaf

Equally rich?

I know. I can't figure it out either.


----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> Equally rich?
> 
> I know. I can't figure it out either.


Equally deluded was closer to my thoughts.

Rich yes, Genius?

Not even close.


----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> Equally rich?
> 
> I know. I can't figure it out either.


Double post


----------



## cheezyridr

High/Deaf said:


> Equally rich?
> 
> I know. I can't figure it out either.


then you must be bad at math. according to google, their net worth is posted below. they are not close to equal. 
that said, don't feel bad. if i count my fingers twice and come up with the same number, i'm having a good day. 


puff daddy net worth 820 million

kanye west 240 million


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> then you must be bad at math. according to google, their net worth is posted below. they are not close to equal.
> that said, don't feel bad. if i count my fingers twice and come up with the same
> puff daddy net worth 820 million
> 
> kanye west 240 million


Meh, after my first 100 million I stopped counting.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> then you must be bad at math. according to google, their net worth is posted below. they are not close to equal.
> that said, don't feel bad. if i count my fingers twice and come up with the same number, i'm having a good day.
> 
> 
> puff daddy net worth 820 million
> 
> kanye west 240 million


Is that before or after Kim's plastic surgery bills?


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Is that before or after Kim's plastic surgery bills?


baby pays her own way


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> Is that before or after Kim's plastic surgery bills?





vadsy said:


> baby pays her own way



google claims 370 million. i'd say she's payin her own way, but no one could plausibly call kanye a kept man.

i'll admit, i think she's sexy as hell _to look at_. i wonder at what age she'll decide that carrying the extra weight is no longer in her interest, and have the implants removed?


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> google claims 370 million. i'd say she's payin her own way, but no one could plausibly call kanye a kept man.
> 
> i'll admit, i think she's sexy as hell _to look at_. i wonder at what age she'll decide that carrying the extra weight is no longer in her interest, and have the implants removed?


To each their own. To me she looks like a bad relic job.


----------



## jimsz

I have to agree with Wendy from Southpark, Kim has the body of a hobbit.


----------



## jb welder

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 284238


I think that was pretty much the Huxley forecast.


----------



## Milkman

jimsz said:


> I have to agree with Wendy from Southpark, Kim has the body of a hobbit.


----------



## jb welder

I have a feeling I'll be spending some time in this guys channel.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

i gotta be careful... last time i said i wanted to have sex with one of those i got thrown outta here 



jimsz said:


> I have to agree with Wendy from Southpark, Kim has the body of a hobbit.


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> google claims 370 million. i'd say she's payin her own way, but no one could plausibly call kanye a kept man.
> 
> i'll admit, i think she's sexy as hell _to look at_. i wonder at what age she'll decide that carrying the extra weight is no longer in her interest, and have the implants removed?


she's alright on the angles they shoot her from,,. so yea, to look at. I'm sure most of it is painted on. that being said I love it when someone puts the effort in to show some face. as for the weight and rest of it,. it'll catch up with her. the girls that put less effort in now look good then and those that chase it look worse for wear.


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> To each their own. To me she looks like a bad relic job.


you've posted enough of your life choices online that I question your judgement on most matters


----------



## Verne




----------



## jb welder

Verne said:


>


In defence of the single plot thing, they do at least change it up and offer a choice of 3 occupations for the main character.


----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


>


the same could be said for korean dramas


----------



## zontar

Jimi Hendrix playing some vinyl, 1970.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> When my mom was 18 she got on the back of her boyfriends bike.....from the pics a 1936 Harley EL and rode from Vancouver to San Francisco. Had a fight with the boyfriend and came back to Van on the Dog. There's also pics of both her and one of my aunts riding on bikes in games like this. She never had any problem with me or the older brother riding nor the lifestyle that goes with that.


With my sense of balance (or lack of one) it's amazing I've been on a bike as much as I have (Mostly as a passenger, but not always) & that I never fell off one or wiped out.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

vadsy said:


> you've posted enough of your life choices online that I question your judgement on most matters


Oh yes, now I remember, any criticism of Kanye or his entourage meets with ire from Vadsy.

LMAO

Yeah I really worry about your opinions about my “life choices”.


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> Oh yes, now I remember, any criticism of Kanye or his entourage meets with ire from Vadsy.
> 
> LMAO
> 
> Yeah I really worry about your opinions about my “life choices”.


I think you have me confused with someone else


----------



## Milkman

vadsy said:


> I think you have me confused with someone else


No, I think I and many others have your number alright.


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> No, I think I and many others have your number alright.


LMAO


----------



## laristotle

36 24 36 hey?


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## reckless toboggan

Two chicks, one cone


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> 36 24 36 hey?


----------



## Electraglide

Have a banana.


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Electraglide

I always wondered about her hair.


----------



## Verne

I need a couple of these on my board.


----------



## butterknucket

Verne said:


> I need a couple of these on my board.


Apparently Kemper has a $5000 profiling package for those.


----------



## cheezyridr

i posted this about a year ago, but i thought you guys should be reminded of what the pinnacle of hotness is:


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> google claims 370 million. i'd say she's payin her own way, but no one could plausibly call kanye a kept man.
> 
> i'll admit, i think she's sexy as hell _to look at_. i wonder at what age she'll decide that carrying the extra weight is no longer in her interest, and have the implants removed?


Go see and optometrist.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i gotta be careful... last time i said i wanted to have sex with one of those i got thrown outta here


https://www.amazon.com/NFDOLL-158cm-Solid-Real-Dolls/dp/B07381BD5P


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i posted this about a year ago, but i thought you guys should be reminded of what the pinnacle of hotness is:


To each his own cheezy.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

My new favourite mug, made by a favourite local potter.


----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> https://www.amazon.com/NFDOLL-158cm-Solid-Real-Dolls/dp/B07381BD5P


Well £#€¥ that's just great now Amazon is going to tag me on everything with a sex doll!


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=964838333885120


----------



## brucew

I'm stoked. finally, Finally, FINALLY may have someone to do duets with. (have no interest in the band thing, don't want my hobby turning into a job)
Here's my first hope:








He's coming new yrs day. Wish me luck.


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


So Europeans regularly get out of their vehicles like that?
I've never seen that here.


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>





butterknucket said:


>


I know some guys that drive trucks & they have told similar stories.
If I drove a truck I would have a dash cam for my own protection


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> View attachment 284674


Easy answer. Loretta's is in Pittsburgh.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


>


*Psalm 45:4 ESV / 24 helpful votes *
In your majesty ride out victoriously for the cause of truth and meekness and righteousness; let your right hand teach you awesome deeds!

* Job 30:22 ESV / 15 helpful votes *
You lift me up on the wind; you make me ride on it, and you toss me about in the roar of the storm.
Sounds like motorcycles to me.


----------



## oldjoat

yep, could very well be 



Electraglide said:


> let your right hand teach you awesome deeds!


now this one could get tricky depending on which way you take it .


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 284674


Penguins?


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> *Psalm 45:4 ESV / 24 helpful votes *
> In your majesty ride out victoriously for the cause of truth and meekness and righteousness; let your right hand teach you awesome deeds!
> 
> * Job 30:22 ESV / 15 helpful votes *
> You lift me up on the wind; you make me ride on it, and you toss me about in the roar of the storm.
> Sounds like motorcycles to me.


sounds like it to me too
but now i wonder...what does he ride? i used to hang out with a pastor from BFC. his wife was one of my h.s. buddies who was also good friends with my sister. i remember once, while we were chilling after a ride. he said " i think about the time Jesus went to the temple and over turned the table for the money lenders" he felt that right there showed that Jesus, if here right now would be a biker. he liked to omagine Him riding up on his bike, fashioning a whip from some cords, and going into the temple to whip some ass and set things right. pastor gary was sure Jesus would ride a harley. i think probably so. probably an old sporty, cobbled together from spare parts in various garages. not pretty, but gets Him down the road. i think i would agree, at least conceptually. there are other bikes you could do that with, but sporty's being so ubiquitous, it seems like the practical choice


----------



## vadsy

prolly not but I can’t wait for what @Electraride is gonna come up with


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> yep, could very well be
> 
> 
> now this one could get tricky depending on which way you take it .


It's the bible, "he who cast his seed etc." is out, ask steady.


----------



## oldjoat

all I can remember about church was the gambling .

bingo and the picture of the croupier with the 12 gamblers at the table . still confuses me today.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> sounds like it to me too
> but now i wonder...what does he ride? i used to hang out with a pastor from BFC. his wife was one of my h.s. buddies who was also good friends with my sister. i remember once, while we were chilling after a ride. he said " i think about the time Jesus went to the temple and over turned the table for the money lenders" he felt that right there showed that Jesus, if here right now would be a biker. he liked to omagine Him riding up on his bike, fashioning a whip from some cords, and going into the temple to whip some ass and set things right. pastor gary was sure Jesus would ride a harley. i think probably so. probably an old sporty, cobbled together from spare parts in various garages. not pretty, but gets Him down the road. i think i would agree, at least conceptually. there are other bikes you could do that with, but sporty's being so ubiquitous, it seems like the practical choice


A sporty.....more like a chopped Shovel or a Knuck. If a Sporty.....maybe an Ironhead or a K series.  If Jesus had been a biker he would probably taken the money before he turned over the tables and kicked some ass...."let your right hand teach". Probably would have done wine and herb instead of loaves and fishes too.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> all I can remember about church was the gambling .
> 
> bingo and the picture of the croupier with the 12 gamblers at the table . still confuses me today.


My religion never had gambling.....they did have virgin sacrifices tho.


----------



## oldjoat

where do I sign up ?


----------



## jb welder

Dude rode a CT70 and, in fact, it's still running today.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 284790


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Dude rode a CT70 and, in fact, it's still running today.


There's a restoreable 1971 at my brother's if he needs parts. It's been at least 25 years since it last ran....never been registered, needs new rubber and a few other things. Not too sure if my brother wants to keep it for his grandkids or not. Not too sure what my son wants to do with the 79 CM185T I sold him.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=408923646461908


----------



## laristotle

dupli


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


>


It's gotten hot in New York state?


----------



## silvertonebetty

My poor finger . It definitely doesn’t feel the best right now . Man I’m such a wimp lol

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Prince Edward Islanderese - ENGLISH DICTIONARY
Accents/Mispronunciations

across ... acrosst
aunt ... ont
bad ... ba' - ud
bilge ... bill' - age
calm ... cam
calves ... cailves
co-op . kwop (said quickly - one syllable)
cousin ... cousint
creek ... crick
drowned ... drownded
film . fill'-em
fishing ... fishin (dropping final 'g's from -ing is very common on the Island)
Gaudet ... Goody
goalie ... goldie
H ... haich
lawn ... lawnd
leg ... laig
milk ... melk
pillow ... pellow
pint .. point
potato ... puh-tay'-tuh
right ... roight (substitution of oi instead of i happens in many words on the Island)
sorry .. so' - ry sounds (like Tory, but with a longer o sound)
stole ... stold
tour ... tore (same sort of o sound as in sorry)
wash . warsh
won't ... woon't (see sorry and tour)
yes ... yay'us
yours ... yers
yeah ... yah (said by sucking in air, almost whispered)

Unique Island words

Froze .. Frozen
Gym pants ... Track pants
Kit bag ... Knapsack
Scribbler ... Notebook
Slippy ... Slippery
Sneakers ... Running Shoes, Runners
Stormstayed ... No real equivalent word - means that a storm has come up and made the travelling so bad that you're stuck somewhere for the night.
Yuz ... You (plural)
Yer guyses ...Yours (plural)

Unique Island phrases

C.F.A. ...Come From Away - someone who is "not from the Island" or who has moved here recently. For some people "recently" means any time after birth. "She wouldn't know that, she's a CFA"

THE water . Either the Northumberland Strait or the Gulf of St. Lawrence. "Our house is on a hill; you can see the water from our living room."

THE boat . The car ferry. "We have to make the 6 o'clock boat", "We'll have lunch on the boat"

THE bridge ...The Confederation Bridge. In Charlottetown, it also can mean the Hillsborough Bridge.

Right hot (or roight hut) ... Very hot. Right is often used to mean very, as in "right close" (roight close), "right icy" (roight oicy)

Some good ... Very good. Some can sometimes be used instead of right to mean very, but not always.

From acrost ... From New Brunswick or Nova Scotia

Something or other ... This phrase is usually run together, more like "som-n-r-uthr"

No I nevered ... I didn't. You also hear "I never" for the same thing

Throw me up my / down my ... Instead of "throw my... down to me"

Sock feet ... Wearing socks, but no footwear. "Get off the grass in your sock feet!"

Desperate cold .. Very cold. Can be used, like some and right, with a wide variety of words

Handy the school ... Near the school

Grade Twoers (Thre-ers, Fourers, etc) ... Children in Grade Two (three. four, etc). You also hear "Grade Twos", etc.

Going acrost ... Going to the mainland (NB or NS)

Island turn ... A right turn that involves going left into the oncoming traffic lane before taking a sweeping wide right turn, as if one had a thirty foot trailer attached to them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

silvertonebetty said:


> Prince Edward Islanderese - ENGLISH DICTIONARY
> 
> 
> Unique Island words
> 
> 
> Scribbler ... Notebook
> 
> 
> Unique Island phrases
> 
> 
> Sock feet ... Wearing socks, but no footwear. "Get off the grass in your sock feet!"
> 
> 
> Grade Twoers (Thre-ers, Fourers, etc) ... Children in Grade Two (three. four, etc). You also hear "Grade Twos", etc.


I have been in PEI--but the ones above I have heard & used in my childhood, prior to ever being in PEI
Still cool list


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=408923646461908


Won’t play


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Won’t play


found it on YT


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> found it on YT


LOL too drunk to screw.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


>


Buddy, you have GOT to be shitting us.


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> My poor finger . It definitely doesn’t feel the best right now . Man I’m such a wimp lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch, I did concrete forming as a young man and I had a heavy Estwing hammer that did that to cold fingers?


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Buddy, you have GOT to be shitting us.


A friend's brother in law showed up to her wedding in a tux and Crocs......and he was in the wedding party as well.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> A friend's brother in law showed up to her wedding in a tux and Crocs......and he was in the wedding party as well.



Same guy likely wears socks with sandals. Wife must have to check him every time they go out in public.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Same guy likely wears socks with sandals. Wife must have to check him every time they go out in public.


Remember back when people wore Birkenstocks with heavy socks?


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> Remember back when people wore Birkenstocks with heavy socks?


I have seen those yes.

I have never owned a pair. The only time I put on a pair of crocs or flip flops is to get from the back door to the loungers.

I really like having a nice pair of runners or sneakers on anytime I have to drive a car which means basically any time I leave the house.


----------



## Verne

Today's new fashion.............pajamas and crocs, or sandals and heavy/sports socks. WTF?!? Lazy people, not a fashion statement.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> Today's new fashion.............pajamas and crocs, or sandals and heavy/sports socks. WTF?!? Lazy people, not a fashion statement.


Yeah the basic line between home wear and public wear has been moved for many.

I do focus more on comfort than I used to but if I wore my PJs in public I would be quickly arrested.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156906163267261


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Today's new fashion.............pajamas and crocs, or sandals and heavy/sports socks. WTF?!? Lazy people, not a fashion statement.


One of the things I see today is bedroom slippers worn as shoes....even in snow.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Buddy, you have GOT to be shitting us.


Yeah, the sports coat doesn't go with those shoes.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156906163267261


Jazz? That actually hurt to listen to.

If I were in the audience, I'd track down the collection plate and get my money back. Yikes!


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## mhammer

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 284948


I'll have to find the pic and scan it, but when we lived in Victoria, there were two businesses beside each other on Quadra Ave. in conspicuous fashion. One was a dog grooming business. The other was a taxidermy shop.
"Sorry to have to tell you, Mr. Hammer, but the groomer had a little, um, accident with your Llhasa Apso, when trimming around its neck. However, the good news is that we managed to preserve him and you'll have him forever."


----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156906163267261


Epic

How the keyboardist was able to continue...….


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 284948


Somewhere in the Keefer and Main area or around the Sun Yat Sen gardens?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

^ -- unless it's american beer, then they need to be reversed.


----------



## butterknucket

Verne said:


> ^ -- unless it's american beer, then they need to be reversed.


That's just refilling the kegs.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Mooh




----------



## cheezyridr

Robert1950 said:


>


this guy is a mystery to me. i see his stuff, and my mind knows that it's funny. and yet, he doesn't make me laugh. how does that make any sense?


----------



## Milkman

59

Wow, slippery slope from here?


----------



## oldjoat

cheezyridr said:


> he doesn't make me laugh. how does that make any sense


cause in the back of your mind , you KNOW that if he was that stupid, he'd be dead long ago.

even the village idiot only has so many chances before one of them does him in .

sorta like watching a movie and the car explodes before it hits the wall , or the good guy gets hit by a car then rolls over the top then gets up and walks away unhurt 
and the semi that handles like a sports car and never jack knifes or rolls on its side.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> this guy is a mystery to me. i see his stuff, and my mind knows that it's funny. and yet, he doesn't make me laugh. how does that make any sense?


Not everything funny has to make you laugh.


----------



## laristotle

oldjoat said:


> sorta like watching a movie and ..


screeching tires on a lawn


----------



## oldjoat

yup ... kinda turns you off and you want to leave. ( unless it is a true spoof and they're throwing as much in to make the point )

or screeching tires on gravel / wet roads .... regular cars plowing through road blocks and still driving afterwards ... 
or those bad guys with machine guns standing out in the open , guns a blazing at the 1 cop ... missing him while he shoots them all 1 at a time with his revolver .
or the bomb with 14 wires hanging out of it ( all the same colour ) and he always guesses the right wire to cut.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> yup ... kinda turns you off and you want to leave. ( unless it is a true spoof and they're throwing as much in to make the point )
> 
> or screeching tires on gravel / wet roads .... regular cars plowing through road blocks and still driving afterwards ...
> or those bad guys with machine guns standing out in the open , guns a blazing at the 1 cop ... missing him while he shoots them all 1 at a time with his revolver .
> or the bomb with 14 wires hanging out of it ( all the same colour ) and he always guesses the right wire to cut.


I take it you've never shot a machine gun.


----------



## oldjoat

on the shows , they pepper the door panels /glass and cars ... never a scratch on the people behind the doors or inside the cars.

surely ONE bullet from 5 guns would at least give'em a flesh wound ... or from the many explosions. ... nope.

yes I know they are not that accurate ( but one of the bad guy snipers with a rifle and scope should be able to pick'em off )

at the range, they set one up in a fixed mount (to limit movement and recoil) and pulled the trigger ... usually bullets within a 3 foot radius of the center ... so would be worse if hand held.


----------



## laristotle

oldjoat said:


> on the shows , they pepper the door panels /glass and cars ... never a scratch on the people behind the doors or inside the cars.


The A-team comes to mind.


----------



## jb welder

oldjoat said:


> or screeching tires on gravel / wet roads .... regular cars plowing through road blocks and still driving afterwards ...


I like the bikes that keep changing back and forth between 2 and 4 strokes, and never run out of gears.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> on the shows , they pepper the door panels /glass and cars ... never a scratch on the people behind the doors or inside the cars.
> 
> surely ONE bullet from 5 guns would at least give'em a flesh wound ... or from the many explosions. ... nope.
> 
> yes I know they are not that accurate ( but one of the bad guy snipers with a rifle and scope should be able to pick'em off )
> 
> at the range, they set one up in a fixed mount (to limit movement and recoil) and pulled the trigger ... usually bullets within a 3 foot radius of the center ... so would be worse if hand held.


On shows some kid gets into a DeLorean and goes into the past to play around with his mom. I've shot browning 30 and 50 cals on fixed mounts.....both on and off jeeps, moving and stationary. Not range mounted and not all that accurate.....hand held ones are worse. Kinda find it funny to compare a fixed mount/range weapon to a hand held/moving/movie scene one. Given that scenario I'd sooner have a large bore revolver. Sniper rifles with scopes are good.....if you know how to use them and your target is fairly stationary. Close range not so much. But, as far as movies go, they're entertainment and not all that accurate on real life. They don't need to be.


----------



## oldjoat

jb welder said:


> I like the bikes that keep changing back and forth between 2 and 4 strokes, and never run out of gears.


 or the automatic cars but they give the sound of the guy shifting gears ... UP and down ...


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> I like the bikes that keep changing back and forth between 2 and 4 strokes, and never run out of gears.


Could be a Honda CB900C. Mix a little 5wt. or ATF with the gas once in a while and 10 gears with a sort of overdrive. They were ok on the highway but not that great around town.


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> Could be a Honda CB900C. Mix a little 5wt. or ATF with the gas once in a while and 10 gears with a sort of overdrive.


I don't think you could shift through 10 gears with those. I think you picked high or low range like the old Suzuki TC series 2 strokes.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> I don't think you could shift through 10 gears with those. I think you picked high or low range like the old Suzuki TC series 2 strokes.


Once you got used to it you could if you shifted carefully. Go up through the gears in low and then shift into high. Most people would go from High in low range directly to high in high range. Sort of like running a 2 speed rear end. Mostly you ran around town in low and then shifted into high on the highway and went thru those gears there. Not too sure if Honda recommended it but it never bothered people I know that had one. The CB1000c was a bit better. Being shaft drive helped a lot too.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Verne

I'll maybe have cake instead thanks.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

It ain't Christmas until.........


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## jb welder

Verne said:


>


Wpg. is within a 2 hr. drive of Austin, Holland, or Miami.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Wpg. is within a 2 hr. drive of Austin, Holland, or Miami.


Made it as far as Austin, never went further east.


----------



## Electraglide

I think they do mail order.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 285272


Tell me about it. The first thing I do these days when I receive metal parts from china is throw away the screws and replace them with properly hardened ones.

Twist off one or two screws and have to extract them = F#&k!!!!


----------



## Verne

Creepy GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY

Sorry, no idea how to post the actual GIF.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 285272


I've taken Craftsman tools back over the years that have done this. A lot were made by Western Forge.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## jb welder

Milkman said:


> Tell me about it. The first thing I do these days when I receive metal parts from china is throw away the screws and replace them with properly hardened ones.
> 
> Twist off one or two screws and have to extract them = F#&k!!!!


The ones with real screws are the good stuff. I was asked to work on a tach and a quick glance showed it had screws so I figured I'd at least be able to have a look inside. Got it home and realized (with my glasses on  ) that the screws were fake and just part of the molded plastic, I guess to make it look 'quality'.


----------



## Milkman

jb welder said:


> The ones with real screws are the good stuff. I was asked to work on a tach and a quick glance showed it had screws so I figured I'd at least be able to have a look inside. Got it home and realized (with my glasses on  ) that the screws were fake and just part of the molded plastic, I guess to make it look 'quality'.


I'm now looking for an extractor tool set to remove a wood screw embedded in the body of a Tele (bridge mounting screw) because the head twisted off. The holes are the proper size and it was not even fully seated when it let go.

Cheaping out on your hardening process = douchebag.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

Milkman said:


> I'm now looking for an extractor tool set to remove a wood screw embedded in the body of a Tele (bridge mounting screw) because the head twisted off. The holes are the proper size and it was not even fully seated when it let go.
> 
> Cheaping out on your hardening process = douchebag.


The labels should state: "Made _with_ China".


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


>


I've heard of a few different visions of Hell. A flight to Australia on this would be right up there with the best of 'em.


----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> The labels should state: "Made _with_ China".


As my dad would say, it's a million dollar fence with a ten cent gate.

(maybe a hundred dollar fence?)


----------



## Doug Gifford

Milkman said:


> I'm now looking for an extractor tool set to remove a wood screw embedded in the body of a Tele (bridge mounting screw) because the head twisted off.


Lee Valley


----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> I've heard of a few different visions of Hell. A flight to Australia on this would be right up there with the best of 'em.


The picture was supposed to be transporting orphaned children from Vietnam to the US.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Lee Valley


Snap-on Tools and Mac Tools, Canadian Tire, Princess Auto.....lots of places. The extractor set I have I bought in '82 at Can tire. I've replaced some of the smaller drill bits along the way. I also have a set of these
Snap-on Store
At times in soft material like WWII gun stocks they will extract broken screws without using an extractor.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> The picture was supposed to be transporting orphaned children from Vietnam to the US.


Operation Babylift. A friend of mines adopted daughter was on one of them. A lot of the kids were/are Vietnamese mothers and American fathers.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

My son did this to my '77 one year when it was parked in the apt. living room. 








Years later the granddaughters did the same thing to the 'Glide when it was parked in the garage.


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Operation Babylift. A friend of mines adopted daughter was on one of them. A lot of the kids were/are Vietnamese mothers and American fathers.


One of my friends in high school came over as one of the 'boat people.'


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> One of my friends in high school came over as one of the 'boat people.'


I worked with a some of guys who were ex ARVN and if I looked there's probably quite a few in my neighbourhood.


----------



## oldjoat

ottawa took in a boat load too ( yeah, pun intended )

usually hard workers and fit in well with the rest of the country.

one old Sparky neighbour sponsored a family of 6 after his wife died ... never regretted a moment.
He died 2 years ago of cancer at 89 ... the new family at his side.


----------



## vadsy

I was the pilot of that plane and everyone I know adopted one of those kids. Crazy amazing, almost unbelievable


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> I was the pilot of that plane and everyone I know adopted one of those kids. Crazy amazing, almost unbelievable


Must have been the first one.


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> I was the pilot of that plane and everyone I know adopted one of those kids. Crazy amazing, almost unbelievable


Cool. Are you still flying?


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> Cool. Are you still flying?


doing my darnedest for those kids as long as the ice doesn’t form on the tips of the wings


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> I worked with a some of guys who were ex ARVN and if I looked there's probably quite a few in my neighbourhood.


I've tried to find her years later, and I can't find a trace of her.


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> doing my darnedest for those kids as long as the ice doesn’t form on the tips of the wings


There's something else I need to tell you about...


----------



## zontar

Verne said:


>


One summer I went to a friend's wedding in Hagersville, and visited another friend in Hamilton--but spent time in both London & Paris.
So when people asked what I did that summer I told them I visited London & Paris, and wait before I add, "Ontario" (Or sometimes I don't add that)
But if I'd known I could have stopped at all those other places--I would have.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> View attachment 285518


A new Gremlin?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Steadfastly

This is what we woke up to this morning. We heard sirens throughout the night and wondered what was going on. This is a tire recycling plant a few miles from our house. We looked out the window this morning and there was 1/2 wide black cloud of smoke over our house. There were 30 fire stations that responded to the fire. I feel sorry for the workers and their families that will be without work. In a small village like ours, this is a major loss.


----------



## Verne

This is a sign at a Pharmacy about 1min from me.


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Steadfastly said:


> This is what we woke up to this morning. We heard sirens throughout the night and wondered what was going on. This is a tire recycling plant a few miles from our house. We looked out the window this morning and there was 1/2 wide black cloud of smoke over our house. There were 30 fire stations that responded to the fire. I feel sorry for the workers and their families that will be without work. In a small village like ours, this is a major loss.


What a shitty mess! I saw this on the CBC news this morning.

We had one near Hagersville a few years back and it burned for weeks.


----------



## Steadfastly

Milkman said:


> What a shitty mess! I saw this on the CBC news this morning.
> 
> We had one near Hagersville a few years back and it burned for weeks.


I remember that one. Can you believe that was 29 years ago?! We lived in Mississauga at the time and it was the major news story for days. I can still see the black oily runoff shown on TV.

This one is still burning. We can see the smoke from our back windows but it is not anywhere as bad as it was yesterday. Thankfully, it's only the tires out in the yard that are burning. The plant itself was saved so it looks like they can be back in business once they replace the stock of old tires.


----------



## oldjoat

a stern look and finger wag from "one person" should be enough for it to put itself out .


----------



## Milkman

Steadfastly said:


> I remember that one. Can you believe that was 29 years ago?! We lived in Mississauga at the time and it was the major news story for days. I can still see the black oily runoff shown on TV.
> 
> The one is still burning. We can see the smoke from our back windows but it is not anywhere as bad as it was yesterday. Thankfully, it's only the tires out in the yard that are burning. The plant itself was saved so it looks like they can be back in business once they replace the stock of old tires.


Time seems to be a very slippery slope.

29 years is hard to believe.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LexxM3

laristotle said:


> View attachment 285656


You joke, but ...

Fatalities Caused by Cattle --- Four States, 2003--2008

Cows Kill More People Than Sharks

Revealed: the most deadly large animal in the UK

I don’t have any guilt about eating them. They are savage and ruthless.


----------



## Steadfastly

LexxM3 said:


> You joke, but ...
> 
> Fatalities Caused by Cattle --- Four States, 2003--2008
> 
> Cows Kill More People Than Sharks
> 
> Revealed: the most deadly large animal in the UK
> 
> I don’t have any guilt about eating them. *They are savage and ruthless.*


Very savage. See the video below.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## brucew

Just in case anyone's interested, Andy Mckee has a 2 part Rylynn lesson on youtube.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 285656


So the cows did come home


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


>


chick loves illusionists


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


>


----------



## jb welder

cheezyridr said:


>


At the doctors office I had a read through this one. Very interesting, especially about how long (short?) some of the bikes lasted. 
Motorcycle messengers | Legion Magazine


----------



## cheezyridr

he was cowboy
in an indian bar,
but not a real cowboy, i think you know what i mean

she was no movie star,
but then again, she wasn't exactly green
he said "like it hot?"
she said i like it on fire
he said "ready or not"
she said i'm ready baby
c'mon i'm ready baby, make me out a liar
and the walls exploded 
into a white smoke screen
well, not exactly, i think you know what i mean

she was a country girl,
never been nowhere
straight from the woods
i think you know what i mean
told her sister she was outta there
next stop hollywood, barely 17

a voice said "need a job?" 
she cried desperately
it whispered "bow your head"
she cried oh lord
i never thought this could happen to me
and her spirit kinda floated away in a muddy slipstream
well, not exactly, i think you know what i mean

he was a movie star, turned president
not like eisenhower, or deniro, 
i think you know what i mean
tried to convince us he was heaven sent, 
with that carny smile
and a missile in his sleeve

he said "feed the poor"
yeah, feed 'em to the lions
were screamin "even up the score"
he's screamin back now 
were number 1 and we ain't even tryin and now ain't ya proud, 
to be part of the american dream?
well, not exactly, i think you know what i mean


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


>


WD 16H's. 500's. One of Dad's cousins was an instructor for a while, then got shipped to Egypt and never came back. My Dad's dad was a messenger at the end of WWI. He made it back. I rode with a few guys who were messengers during WWII. They had a few stories to tell at times over a beer or two. I doubt if any of them are alive now.


----------



## cheezyridr

jb welder said:


> At the doctors office I had a read through this one. Very interesting, especially about how long (short?) some of the bikes lasted.
> Motorcycle messengers | Legion Magazine



a very cool read, actually. 
i'd say considering the bikes they had, and what they were doing with them, it may be a bigger surprise that they lasted as long as they did.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> a very cool read, actually.
> i'd say considering the bikes they had, and what they were doing with them, it may be a bigger surprise that they lasted as long as they did.


There is/was nothing wrong with those bikes. When my Dad worked at the Army camp in Vernon there were some WWII messenger bikes in boxes ready to be shipped. They had been sent to Camp Vernon during the war to help with training......but the war ended so there they sat. Going over the course in a Jeep or a bike was bad enough without being shot at. Those old bikes would take a pounding that would kill a lot of the new ones. 
These were not to bad either. Type 97 or Rikuo. The type 93 didn't have a side car. 








The Russian copies of BMWs were good too.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> There is/was nothing wrong with those bikes. When my Dad worked at the Army camp in Vernon there were some WWII messenger bikes in boxes ready to be shipped. They had been sent to Camp Vernon during the war to help with training......but the war ended so there they sat. Going over the course in a Jeep or a bike was bad enough without being shot at. Those old bikes would take a pounding that would kill a lot of the new ones.
> These were not to bad either. Type 97 or Rikuo. The type 93 didn't have a side car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Russian copies of BMWs were good too.



i didnt mean to suggest that the bikes were inferior, other than what they were doing with them would beat the living daylights out of any bike. t hey didnt have the suspension travel you'd find on a modern dual sport. they were alot heavier, less ground clearance, less powerful, too. it's what we had at the time. the abuse those guys put them bikes through and they still took it. those guys did alot with what they had. i think that's pretty bad-ass. no i wasn't knocking those bikes at all. the article said they were doing thousands of miles in a month or less, in all sorts of tough conditions. i still say it's a wonder they could take it, because like you said, any bike would have a tough time doing that day in and day out.


----------



## zontar

Mr. Merrick of The Gotham City Times


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i didnt mean to suggest that the bikes were inferior, other than what they were doing with them would beat the living daylights out of any bike. t hey didnt have the suspension travel you'd find on a modern dual sport. they were alot heavier, less ground clearance, less powerful, too. it's what we had at the time. the abuse those guys put them bikes through and they still took it. those guys did alot with what they had. i think that's pretty bad-ass. no i wasn't knocking those bikes at all. the article said they were doing thousands of miles in a month or less, in all sorts of tough conditions. i still say it's a wonder they could take it, because like you said, any bike would have a tough time doing that day in and day out.


Any 'new' bike. Hardtail with a springer.....no hydraulics to break and more or less no suspension travel. Chain primary and final. Drum brakes front and rear were better for the terrains they rode on. Where they went you didn't need the power and a lot of them weighed less than most dual sports do now. The low center of gravity came in handy to. If I had the chance to get another old Norton or BSA or Triumph would I.....damned straight. One thing they had going for them was that the riders were trained to work on the bikes and keep them running. My son and myself went to look at the new Triumphs and Ducatis Saturday. Almost all of them are water cooled. The six cyl. BMWs looked funnier than hell too. On top of that modern bikes and riders don't have to worry about things like being shot or blown up or run over by a tank...things like that. And I know that you're not knocking them. They could take it because they were built to take it.


----------



## laristotle

vadsy said:


> chick loves illusionists


----------



## Electraglide

A little sand never hurt anyone.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman

7


Steadfastly said:


> Very savage. See the video below.


And sneaky.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> 7
> 
> 
> And sneaky.
> 
> View attachment 285756


one of my favorite far sides is called "cow joy rides" it shows a car with some cows in it. as they are diving past a farmer's field, with the farmer out there doing his thing. one of the cows is yelling out the window "yackety yack!!!"


----------



## butterknucket

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> far sides is called "cow joy rides"


----------



## High/Deaf

oldjoat said:


> a stern look and finger wag from "one person" should be enough for it to put itself out .


LOL

We should all be scolded/guilted/cajoled into riding around in these. That'd solve so many problems and is oh, so practical. You know, as long as your soles are made out of leather. Ooops, sorry PETA, but someone's gotta sacrifice.


----------



## oldjoat

wow ! and a rag top to boot!

2 man setup, you push , I'll steer .


----------



## High/Deaf

Of course, you do have to allow for brake fade (i.e. blisters).


----------



## butterknucket

I had a good laugh about this. Alyse Parker, online influencer and vegan advocate tried the carnivore diet, and vegans are upset.


----------



## laristotle

High/Deaf said:


> We should all be scolded/guilted/cajoled into riding around in these


QUOTE="oldjoat, post: 2594086, member: 32120"]wow ! and a rag top to boot![/QUOTE]
Another reason to post this again.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## oldjoat

laristotle said:


> QUOTE="oldjoat, post: 2594086, member: 32120"]wow ! and a rag top to boot!


Another reason to post this again.

View attachment 285786
[/QUOTE]
chopped and slammed ! ( candy colour paint on the wheels too?)


----------



## cheezyridr

oldjoat said:


> Another reason to post this again.
> 
> View attachment 285786


chopped and slammed ! ( candy colour paint on the wheels too?)[/QUOTE]

the betty rubble one is even better


----------



## Mooh




----------



## jimsz

cheezyridr said:


> chopped and slammed ! ( candy colour paint on the wheels too?)
> 
> the betty rubble one is even better


I'd certainly do Betty...

... but, I'd be thinking of Wilma.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> one of my favorite far sides is called "cow joy rides" it shows a car with some cows in it. as they are diving past a farmer's field, with the farmer out there doing his thing. one of the cows is yelling out the window "yackety yack!!!"


There's one with some young bulls in leather jackets with the words 'Lactose Intolerants" on the back and smokes hanging out of their mouths. Not too sure if it's a Gary Larson or not.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> QUOTE="oldjoat, post: 2594086, member: 32120"]wow ! and a rag top to boot!


Another reason to post this again.

View attachment 285786
[/QUOTE]
Me I like Betty.








Seems cheezy and I think alike at times. Wilma's ok but she's stuck on Fred. Betty's more open minded.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

This Betty would use you and leave you at the side of the road.


----------



## laristotle

jimsz said:


> I'd certainly do Betty...
> 
> ... but, I'd be thinking of Wilma.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


What did they say....oh yeah...








She rides and I do believe that when the finished shooting "The Swinger" she bought that bike.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>





laristotle said:


> View attachment 285850


 those are nice versions of daphne and velma, but my preference is for them to be played by ludella hahn and andrea rosu


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 286040


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


It's good that it's not win 10


----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> View attachment 286172


It's not just Walmart.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## MarkM

Mooh said:


> View attachment 286128


You have that in your collection?

If so that's so cool!


----------



## MarkM

Mooh said:


> View attachment 286172


They must be from Biafrica, cause that where my gramma told me kids were starving when I was a young lad?

I don't know where that is but people were poor there 45 years ago?


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> They must be from Biafrica, cause that where my gramma told me kids were starving when I was a young lad?
> 
> I don't know where that is but people were poor there 45 years ago?


Biafra.....They split from Nigeria for a few years in the late 60's then got taken back. About the time Biafra died down Uganda popped up. When I was a kid it was poor kids in Japan and Germany which didn't make sense 'cause the neighbours on one side were German and on the other side were Japanese. No mention about people from Africa probably because there were none around where I lived. I don't care who they use, even the kids in Toronto and Ottawa, i'm still not eating those little green cabbagy things.


----------



## Mooh

MarkM said:


> You have that in your collection?
> 
> If so that's so cool!


Yup, and I couldn't locate the second one but I'm certain it's just misfiled.


----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> I don't care who they use, even the kids in Toronto and Ottawa, i'm still not eating those little green cabbagy things.


when i was a kid, about 5 or 6, i decided fuck it, i dont care if they do beat the daylightts outta me, i ain't eatin no more lima beans. dad kept me at the table saying "you won't get up till you eat the beans on your plate." so at midnite that night, my mom put her foot down and sent me to bed. the beans were waiting for me the next morning. i sat at the table until i was going to be late for school, determined to never eat another lima bean. finally my mom gave in. i went to school, and the lima beans went in the trash. i haven't eaten one since.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Needs a heat source and cooling coils but that will work nicely tho having the Oak barrel after the smaller collector would improve the taste. A+ for the project.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Hope it didn't damage the tractor much. Those old tractors are expensive.


----------



## oldjoat

laristotle said:


>


 OK . if he put the spare on , why didn't he toss this in the trunk?


----------



## vadsy

oldjoat said:


> OK . if he put the spare on , why didn't he toss this in the trunk?


because the picture is staged


----------



## oldjoat

gee how'd I miss that ?

orrrr maybe he's a red neck in real life and drove off on 3 tires . ^)@#


----------



## vadsy

oldjoat said:


> gee how'd I miss that ?
> 
> orrrr maybe he's a red neck in real life and drove off on 3 tires . ^)@#


Either way, no need to be embarrassed


----------



## oldjoat

I'll always embarrass myself ( and anyone around me )


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> View attachment 286366


Such a sad, sad truth!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## vadsy

greco said:


> Such a sad, sad truth!


if you give it more likes it helps out the homeless


----------



## greco

vadsy said:


> if you give it more likes it helps out the homeless


The "like" was intended to be a form of recognition for pointing out and reminding all of us (possibly not you) of the sadness and reality of this fact.


----------



## vadsy

greco said:


> The "like" was intended to be a form of recognition for pointing out and reminding all of us (possibly not you) of the sadness and reality of this fact.


I think the more likes something gets the more people pay attention,. its about raising awareness


----------



## Lola

Just a gorgeous colour


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

greco said:


> Such a sad, sad truth!


well, it might be sad, if 90% of homeless people were actually homeless, and not beggers living off of people's naivete. but in reality you have mostly leeches, drug addicts, and crazy people with a smattering of people who are circumstantially homeless. both times i was homeless i got myself out of it, without once begging for change


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> OK . if he put the spare on , why didn't he toss this in the trunk?


'cause that would have been theft.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Just a gorgeous colour


There's a Meteor hiding in there I think. Possibly like the rusty one you posted earlier.


----------



## Electraglide

Does the F-650 have a fridge?


----------



## zontar

What about that shark?


----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


Cool


----------



## bolero

GOONEY GOO HOO


----------



## zontar

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

During the war VW built these. 








The Thing was just an offshoot of this. There's nothing wrong with them.....the garage I worked at was owned by a guy who had a few. They're fun.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

Holly shit that darn alarm system is going off again . I can’t wait till they fix it . This is what the third time today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> During the war VW built these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thing was just an offshoot of this. There's nothing wrong with them.....the garage I worked at was owned by a guy who had a few. They're fun.


unt der Schwimmwagen!


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## vadsy

*und


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> unt der Schwimmwagen!


Nein! Ist unt Kübelsitzwagen. Es schwimmt nicht.


----------



## butterknucket

Ouch....


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


One of these showed up on Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee.
The episode with Zach Galifianakis


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> Nein! Ist unt Kübelsitzwagen. Es schwimmt nicht.


 that was "and the swimmingwagen"
some swam , others carried troops , generals , staff cars , became ambulances , trucks ...

awh come on guys , they're all based on the same "beetle" and power plant that porsche designed 
heck they even made railway equipment based on the beetle.

butt ugly and under powered from the factory , but designed and built to go 300,000 miles between rebuilds.
( that rebuild was supposed to be when the engine burned more than 1 quart every 3000 miles )
the engines were designed to be rebuilt IN the car ... jugs , pistons & rings, heads , oil pump 
the mains and rods were massive and only needed changing if you did something stupid . 

but it was still quicker to pull the engine and rebuild it.


----------



## JazzyT

Mooh said:


> View attachment 286470


Or increase it.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Not too sure about the "not illegal" part. Masturbation laws around the world: the penal code


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 286530


I wonder what they were going to do with the baby alligator? Grow a pair of boots?


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 286530


Tetzel, sort of.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Well the Ukraine girls really knock me out
They leave the west behind
And Moscow girls make me sing and shout
That Georgia's always on my my my my my my my my my mind


----------



## Electraglide

It's a familiar story to some of us.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Hello,

I am Mr. John Hoskins, I am a US citizen, 66 years Old. I reside here in Reams Lane, My residential address is as follows. 300 reams ln apt 204 London,Kentucky 40744 USA. My email address is ([email protected])

I am one of those that fall victim to scammers in Africa two years ago. I have lost over US$74,000 for the past years while in the US, I was trying to get my payment all to no avail and they always stopped my fund with one reason or the other. So I decided to travel with my Son to WASHINGTON D.C with every proof, right there (FBI Agent Stephen E.Richardson Assistant Director (CID).) was amazed and contacted the Nigeria embassy in the US and after some hours in their office, I was asked by the FBI officer to come back the following week.

He congratulated my courage and contacted my State liaison office and after some hours in his office, he gave me the contact of FBI Special Agent Scott A. Rottman who is a representative of the United States of America Public Affairs Section and a member of the compensation award committee currently in Connecticut to handle all unfinished transaction to their respective owners. When I contacted him, he explained everything and told me that who so ever is contacting us through emails are fake that I should fly down to Connecticut to see things for myself which I did and he took me to the Discover bank for the claim of my compensation fund.

This was paid to me successfully. Right now I am the happiest man on earth because I have finally received my compensation fund of US$6,300,000.00. More-so, Scott showed me the full Information of those that are yet to receive their compensation fund, this was how I came across your email address and your name.

The only Money I paid after I meet with Scott Rottman was just $870 for the ownership paper works. So I am advising you to contact Scott through his office at his email address [email protected] or chat him on whatsApp at +1-475-333-0087 for your own money including the money you lost to those scammers. Take it very serious. Contact him right now and send your telephone number and your residential address to him for him to commence with the preparation of the ownership paper work with your information.


Thank you & God bless you.
Mr. John Hoskins
300 reams ln apt 204 LONDON,
Kentucky 40744 USA.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

No, tp should roll from underneath, not over top.


----------



## Doug Gifford

butterknucket said:


> No, tp should roll from underneath, not over top.


only if you have a cat


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


With the music they played at the very beginning I was expecting something completely different.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> No, tp should roll from underneath, not over top.


Toilet paper should be on the holder with an extra roll nearby just in case. 


Doug Gifford said:


> only if you have a cat


Cats don't care either way. They'll shred it no matter what or drag it out of the bathroom and through the house. Learned the hard way not to put an extra roll on the back of the toilet.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

,they did a nice job, and looks like they had fun






ronnie specter was sooo much hotter






i don't think anyone will ever be sexier than this though






i got on a kick of girl harmony groups this morning for some reason, and it made me think of petty bookah, one of my favorites. they wrote the greatest song ever written. i realized i don't think i've ever posted it on this forum. it's my absolute top favorite song.






this is what they are normally like


----------



## Jim DaddyO

OK, I'll jump on the cool girl group bandwagon. I like the older vibe of this one.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Now this is omg just gorgeous. The grill is such an extraordinary detail design. The fender skirts on the back wheels just adds to the sleekness.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Now this is omg just gorgeous. The grill is such an extraordinary detail design. The fender skirts on the back wheels just adds to the sleekness.


you realize you keep posting model cars,., this is Hot Wheelz


----------



## Electraglide

You have a thing for Mercurys don't you Lola. I'd say it began as a late 40's. I remember the whole family, including the dogs, climbing in one of these and going to say Vancouver or Calgary.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

There's one of these behind my uncle's barn. My grandfather towed it back there and he died in Jan of 1969, so it's been there for a while. The last time I saw it was probably in 92 or 93 and it was looking pretty rough.


----------



## oldjoat

Lola said:


>


chopped , lowered , shaved ... not much left to do on it / to it. ... yeah pretty neat .


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Verne

'50 Ford. Shoebox


----------



## vadsy

Doug Gifford said:


>


the little boys expression


----------



## Doug Gifford

vadsy said:


> the little boys expression


Me. I have no idea what I was thinking.

Apparently I 'chose' the car -- we went to the dealership; I got into that car and I wouldn't get out. So my parents bought it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

A different uncle had one of these in the backyard.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> There's one of these behind my uncle's barn. My grandfather towed it back there and he died in Jan of 1969, so it's been there for a while. The last time I saw it was probably in 92 or 93 and it was looking pretty rough.


Even rough it's worth money, especially if it's complete.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 286808


Learned how to fly on one of those. There was atleast one in every school yard.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Even rough it's worth money, especially if it's complete.


The farm is for sale, so if you want it you'd better hurry.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> The farm is for sale, so if you want it you'd better hurry.


Between me and my two brothers we have enough old vehicles.....some that run and some that don't. No Chevs but there is a '52 Merc Monarch.


----------



## oldjoat

done my time with the "nice looking toys" 

I'm looking for a full sized backhoe / with front end loader
( built a scut sized one and it works well , but too light for some of the stuff I want to do. )


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> done my time with the "nice looking toys"
> 
> I'm looking for a full sized backhoe / with front end loader
> ( built a scut sized one and it works well , but too light for some of the stuff I want to do. )


Will you pay shipping? The younger brother has a 1970s Massy Ferguson he might sell. It's in good shape and I don't think he uses it much anymore. Partially 'cause of the two new Bobcats he has and partially 'cause he spends half his time in Australia.


----------



## oldjoat

got my eye on 2 out this way 

one needs a fair bit of work , the other just the hoses and a few cylinder rebuilds .
just a waiting game for either one . both will end up going relatively cheap


----------



## Doug Gifford

oldjoat said:


> done my time with the "nice looking toys"
> 
> I'm looking for a full sized backhoe / with front end loader
> ( built a scut sized one and it works well , but too light for some of the stuff I want to do. )


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Well hey now mama
You look so fine
Ridin' round in your mercury 49


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Milkman

I appreciate the designs of 50s and earlier cars, but some of the designs of the 60s and 70s really grab me.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> I appreciate the designs of 50s and earlier cars, but some of the designs of the 60s and 70s really grab me.


Me too. Late 60's Camaros and late 60's/early 70's Corvettes look great to me.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 286874
> 
> View attachment 286876


NaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNa

Et cetera


----------



## Lola

This more mature woman has got it going on. Good for her!


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Verne

Where is Karen, and why does her cat have a hole in it's head?!?


----------



## Steadfastly

I show 999 pages in this thread. Amazing!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

1000 pages?

Nope, not yet.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Nothing wrong with the flags they're flying. Especially the MIA/POW flag.


----------



## cheezyridr

forgeting about the flags for a moment, 
i remember in the 70's they had these psa shorts on tv warning people about not eating lead paint chips. this is why.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> forgeting about the flags for a moment,
> i remember in the 70's they had these psa shorts on tv warning people about not eating lead paint chips. this is why.


Also why one should seek a spouse out_side_ of one’s immediate blood kin.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Also why one should seek a spouse out_side_ of one’s immediate blood kin.


It worked for the royal families of Europe for generations.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> It worked for the royal families of Europe for generations.


“Worked” being a relative term.

Relative....damn I’m funny.


----------



## greco

Milkman said:


> Relative....damn I’m funny.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> “Worked” being a relative term.
> 
> Relative....damn I’m funny.


Nothin' spells lovin' like marry'n yer cousin.


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


>


yea, funny.., even when Joe is pretending he comes off tougher than you've ever seemed. I like that you picture yourself that way


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Nothin' spells lovin' like marry'n yer cousin.


"When we get married we'll still have the same mom and dad right?" Must be part of the Colt family. Australians who took rolling your own and relative humidity to the extreme. Right up there with the Goler clan. Can you say Bluenosers?


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> Can you say Bluenosers


YUP and am one ...
( please disregard the 3rd eye and 6 toes on both left feet )


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> "When we get married we'll still have the same mom and dad right?" Must be part of the Colt family. Australians who took rolling your own and relative humidity to the extreme. Right up there with the Goler clan. Can you say Bluenosers?


That explains a lot lol.


----------



## Electraglide

Would you be from the Wolfville area?


----------



## butterknucket

No


----------



## ol' 58

Blue Fugates - Wikipedia


----------



## Electraglide

Fugate is what they said when asked to pronounce the repressive gene they have.


----------



## cheezyridr

that was pretty funny


----------



## zontar

What do you think of the track list?


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

i'd be the motor-boatin-est guy anybody ever seen


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i'd be the motor-boatin-est guy anybody ever seen


Seems to be only running on one cyl for the moment. All I can say is "Go for it little sucker.".


----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

This looks like an old







international scout 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

So, this was named after my great grandmother, but that's another story. I just thought I'd share that with all of you. I remember her well.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> So, this was named after my great grandmother, but that's another story. I just thought I'd share that with all of you. I remember her well.


Why not share the actual story? what wS her name?


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> Why not share the actual story? what wS her name?


Put on your thinking cap and think _*REALLY*_ hard.


----------



## LanceT

Granny?


----------



## butterknucket

LanceT said:


> Granny?


We called her that.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> We called her that.


dump truck?


----------



## butterknucket

Chevrolet Lumina - Wikipedia


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> dump truck?


We were more respectful to her than that.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Chevrolet Lumina - Wikipedia





butterknucket said:


> We were more respectful to her than that.


either way, I don’t believe you.


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> either way, I don’t believe you.


I wouldn't believe it either if someone said that to me.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


But does it answer the question "Are you a girl?".


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> But does it answer the question "Are you a girl?".


She looks female to me.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> She looks female to me.


poor butternucket. Do you want to tell him or should I?


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> poor butternucket. Do you want to tell him or should I?


You had a crying game experience?


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> You had a crying game experience?


crying game?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> She looks female to me.


From Thailand it could be a Ladyboy.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## oldjoat

crazy drumming !
bet the drummer scores more often than you  ... and better looking.


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> crazy drumming !
> bet the drummer scores more often than you  ... and better looking.


Maple also plays in a White Stripes tribute.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

Already using Twitter via text message? Activate your account


----------



## Electraglide

Vancouver had it's own version of R Crumb and Gilbert Shelton. Rand Holmes.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

The Mynah Birds


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## oldjoat

the real cat looks and sounds better


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

This is crazy.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> This is crazy.


Where's it going?


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 287548


Wasn't this part of his Trump series?


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> Where's it going?


dunno but it's going there stern-first


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> dunno but it's going there stern-first


Easier to get off the trailer when you back into the water I guess.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Easier to get off the trailer when you back into the water I guess.


are you gonna help them push it off?


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> This is crazy.



I've seen a VW Beetle pull the same thing.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> Where's it going?


It got recalled due to anti gun laws


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


>








Jools Holland on keys.


----------



## Verne

OMFG @Mooh ..... I haven't heard that song since 1981. My dad came flying down the stairs when he heard me playing that cassette. WOW!!! That is awesome. Thanks.

Next up, Toilet love.


----------



## Electraglide

Toilet Love?


----------



## Verne

Why is her wing woman not holding her hair? Orrrrrrrr, she is now wondering who the father is.


----------



## Mooh

Electraglide said:


> Wasn't this part of his Trump series?


No idea.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


>


Or when his parents are big Zoolander fans....


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## greco




----------



## bzrkrage

Electraglide said:


> Must be part of the Colt family. Australians who took rolling your own and relative humidity to the extreme


Yeah, it’s weird, we take full ownership of New Zealanders who are awesome (Crowded House’s Finn brothers) and disown the Colts.
Apparently they tried to deport her back to NZ, they said “Nope! She’s YOUR problem”
Also, she’s gettin’ da family back together bro!


----------



## Electraglide

greco said:


> View attachment 287768


That's why you send some kids in first.


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> Yeah, it’s weird, we take full ownership of New Zealanders who are awesome (Crowded House’s Finn brothers) and disown the Colts.
> Apparently they tried to deport her back to NZ, they said “Nope! She’s YOUR problem”
> Also, she’s gettin’ da family back together bro!


I don't think she'll have too much luck with that but at least four of them won't be going anywhere soon.


----------



## vadsy

I think my vacation neighbour is running out of room. he rents an extra spot but it doesn't seem to be doing him much good. every time I go he has something new


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> I think my vacation neighbour is running out of room. he rents an extra spot but it doesn't seem to be doing him much good. every time I go he has something new


man, you need to make friends with that guy!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> View attachment 287874


That's why strippers use cocaine when they're pregnant so they can keep their weight down, and strip long into their pregnancies.


----------



## MarkM

Be cheaper to use the the pill to keep the pregnancies down?

Why is our world so fucked up?


----------



## butterknucket

I used to know this guy.


----------



## Milkman

MarkM said:


> Be cheaper to use the the pill to keep the pregnancies down?
> 
> Why is our world so fucked up?


It's all the humans on it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Looks more like Gwar.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


>


Looks like Buschemi, Sandler, and Downey Jr.


----------



## vadsy

allthumbs56 said:


> Looks like Buschemi, Sandler, and Downey Jr.


actually them are Wyld Stallyns


----------



## cheezyridr

allthumbs56 said:


> Looks like Buschemi, Sandler, and Downey Jr.


close, it's brendan fraiser. the movie was "airheads" it also had chaz palmineri, the blond guy from spinal tap, and the guy who was kramer on seinfeld, among many others. it should be required material for anyone who spends time at GC. it's a great movie


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> the blond guy from spinal tap


You thinking of Michael McKean (Lenny of Laverne and Shirley)?
Spinal Tap predates Airheads by ten years.
A year before Spinal, there was Bad News.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> You thinking of Michael McKean (Lenny of Laverne and Shirley)?
> Spinal Tap predates Airheads by ten years.
> A year before Spinal, there was Bad News.


It's a different sort of feel to it than Spinal Tap, so its own thing, but both are funny.
The first thing of theirs I saw was this:


----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> It's a different sort of feel to it than Spinal Tap


Both movies can be viewed on Ytube.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


>


Guitarists?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

This Buick Century is so beautiful. A show stopper. 

What a classy vehicle!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> This Buick Century is so beautiful. A show stopper.
> 
> What a classy vehicle!


1956. They moved quite nicely down the highway at a very good speed.


----------



## iamthehub

Lola said:


> This Buick Century is so beautiful. A show stopper.
> 
> What a classy vehicle!


She didn't age well 30 years later....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

Four 'portholes' was a sign of prestige. They shoulda routed the exhaust through them, a la dragsters.


----------



## keto




----------



## blueshores_guy

Those aren't portholes. They're ventiports. No, I'm not kidding.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

blueshores_guy said:


> Those aren't portholes. They're ventiports. No, I'm not kidding.


The old man had a '56 Special and a '56 Century. This was in '57/'58. Learned how to drive on those among other vehicles.


----------



## brucew

butterknucket said:


>


Torx beats them all, robertson second, phillips is better than flat, but not that much, anyone still building anything, anything with flathead screws should be shot.


----------



## laristotle

brucew said:


> anything with flathead screws should be shot.


except antique reproductions.


----------



## vadsy

Robertson are mechanically friendly but ugly. Philips still look best. The Robby/Phil hybrids are nice


----------



## Doug Gifford

My father, an engineer, told me that in mass production (cars) phillips screws won out precisely because they'll pop the bit out when they're fully in. For hand work, I don't think there's any excuse for them (okay, Vadsy, they're not as ugly) or (shudders) slot.


----------



## vadsy

I agree that Philips pops the bit nicely when it’s time. Using the clutch settings properly also helps when it comes to other styles.


----------



## Mooh

I rarely accept anything but Robertson screws except where Philips are traditional like in guitarland. My grandfather lost a leg in the Robertson screw factory in Milton or wherever it was back in the ‘30s (I think). The accident meant he was let go so he took his skills to start up his own successful shop/business/garage. He died long before I was born, but my mother always described him very fondly (her mother died even earlier) and as fate would have it I have his violin. According to legend he only hired Scotsmen like him (though likely with both legs) and they’d finish the work day with a few tunes. There’s still grease in that violin in spite but of having been rehabilitated by The Sound Post in Toronto. I never met the man but somehow I still feel I love him.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Is there such a thing as a screwless electric guitar?


----------



## butterknucket

Doug Gifford said:


> Is there such a thing as a screwless electric guitar?


Yes, an electric guitar with all the screws removed.


----------



## Verne

@butterknucket You beat me to it.


----------



## butterknucket

A Les Paul with no hardware would be a screwless electric guitar.


----------



## Doug Gifford

butterknucket said:


> A Les Paul with no hardware would be a screwless electric guitar.


How would it be an "electric" guitar?


----------



## butterknucket

Doug Gifford said:


> How would it be an "electric" guitar?


It's like Wayne Dwyer says, it's all about intention. 

Fully assembled, it's still not really electric without an amp.


----------



## cheezyridr

iamthehub said:


> She didn't age well 30 years later....


neither did my first wife, but some guys will ride anything long as it's cheap 



Electraglide said:


> The old man had a '56 Special and a '56 Century. This was in '57/'58. Learned how to drive on those among other vehicles.


that's much cooler than the pinto wagon i learned in.



brucew said:


> Torx beats them all, robertson second, phillips is better than flat, but not that much, anyone still building anything, anything with flathead screws should be shot.


i want to agree, but torx are a pita. i dont want to have to carry 36 flavors of driver. my toolbox is heavy enough as it is.


----------



## silvertonebetty

The app updated now I can post pictures? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


I hear it's getting bigger & bigger all the time.

i wonder when it will show up around here.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> that's much cooler than the pinto wagon i learned in.
> i want to agree, but torx are a pita. i dont want to have to carry 36 flavors of driver. my toolbox is heavy enough as it is.


I also learned in one of these









among other vehicles and when he was out of town my older brother's '55 BSA Goldstar among other bikes.
Torx.....they work, just a different head style. Had a small roll around just for them. Drivers and sockets of various sizes including security and various drive sizes.


----------



## zontar

One of my cars used Torx screws--I had to go out & get the screwdrivers for them to change bulbs.
Then that car died & I had these screw drivers I never sue any more.
I'm also not sure where they wound up.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> One of my cars used Torx screws--I had to go out & get the screwdrivers for them to change bulbs.
> Then that car died & I had these screw drivers I never sue any more.
> I'm also not sure where they wound up.


The 'Glide used both Torx and Philips and so did the last couple of car and truck I had. My kid uses a lot of my tools now.


----------



## Milkman

brucew said:


> Torx beats them all, robertson second, phillips is better than flat, but not that much, anyone still building anything, anything with flathead screws should be shot.


I agree. I searched for some screws with torx heads suitable for mounting necks and nobody had them.

The logic is that if you strip out the head on a phillips, you might be using too much torque.

For necks at least, I like em tight and would prefer to use a hex (Allen key) or torx.


----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> The 'Glide used both Torx and Philips and so did the last couple of car and truck I had. My kid uses a lot of my tools now.


I had 4 sons that used my tools all the time growing up, when they left home I gave them each a set of screwdrivers, wrenches and sockets. They all came back over the years and asked where all the ones they needed were? Same answer every time, "I don't know , go fuckin look where you left them"!

They are are all gone now but I gave my bride a set of screwdrivers recently?


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> I also learned in one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> among other vehicles and when he was out of town my older brother's '55 BSA Goldstar among other bikes.
> Torx.....they work, just a different head style. Had a small roll around just for them. Drivers and sockets of various sizes including security and various drive sizes.


man, that's cool as fuck! my grandpop had a 32 essex special in the yard i used to play in all the time. my mom used to complain that there were rats in there. i think they were mice because i remember picking them up by the tail and flinging them at my sisters. i was 5 or 6 then, so it's hard to tell anymore, but i think rats woulda bit me for that. 



Milkman said:


> I agree. I searched for some screws with torx heads suitable for mounting necks and nobody had them.
> 
> The logic is that if you strip out the head on a phillips, you might be using too much torque.
> 
> For necks at least, I like em tight and would prefer to use a hex (Allen key) or torx.


order them from here:

Fastenal – Industrial Supplies, OEM Fasteners, Safety Products & More

you probably already know this but just in case, one important thing to do is ream the body hole just a touch so that the screw only grabs the neck. the screw holds tighter that way.



MarkM said:


> I had 4 sons that used my tools all the time growing up, when they left home I gave them each a set of screwdrivers, wrenches and sockets. They all came back over the years and asked where all the ones they needed were? Same answer every time, "I don't know , go fuckin look where you left them"!


my dad asked me where his tools were once when i was about 13 or so. i said "you don't know how to use them anyhow, what do you need fixed?" he got a look on his face that said "gee, he's got a point there." he never asked for them again. he'd just occasionally toss me some broken thing and say _here, see what you can do with this_



MarkM said:


> They are are all gone now but I gave my bride a set of screwdrivers recently?


you mean these?









my guess is, you were trying to ask her to 
bring a friend
use the back door
buy a new guitar.


----------



## brucew

Milkman said:


> I agree. I searched for some screws with torx heads suitable for mounting necks and nobody had them.


When had the wood business (mldgs/custom furn/cabs) we used a Cdn made torx head screw that was made for building boats. Pretty much unbreakable screw. Perhaps if you can find a shop that actually makes things rather than assembles a kit they'll be able to get them for you; or boat builder? Our suppliers for them were the wholesale hardwood(rough lumber) suppliers.


----------



## LexxM3

butterknucket said:


>


Around 2002, we had a new office and our ISP was wireless and unreliable whenever there was a breeze that wobbled the antennas. The ISP was called “World Without Wires” (WWW, get it?), but we quickly started to call them “World Without Internet”, including to their faces.

But the best part was our receptionist. 65-70 at the time, tall, lean, strict, German, thick accent. Whenever we had an outage, she would get on the building PA and announce (in her thick German accent): “Attention! THE INTERNET IS BROKEN! Repeat ...” — you couldn’t stay pissed or depressed after that.


----------



## High/Deaf

blueshores_guy said:


> Those aren't portholes. They're ventiports. No, I'm not kidding.


Right you are. I forget the marketing name for them. And they still use them, in a more current style.


----------



## High/Deaf

brucew said:


> Torx beats them all, robertson second, phillips is better than flat, but not that much, anyone still building anything, anything with flathead screws should be shot.


I always thought they and the bandage companies were in cahoots.


----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> my dad asked me where his tools were once when i was about 13 or so. i said "you don't know how to use them anyhow, what do you need fixed?" he got a look on his face that said "gee, he's got a point there." he never asked for them again. he'd just occasionally toss me some broken thing and say _here, see what you can do with this_


My Dad once said "Hand me a wrench." I asked him "what size?" And he replied "I don't give a shit, I'm gonna use it for a hammer." 

True story.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## reckless toboggan

High/Deaf said:


> My Dad once said "Hand me a wrench." I asked him "what size?" And he replied "I don't give a shit, I'm gonna use it for a hammer."
> 
> True story.


The Saskatchewan All/16ths.









Wrench, hammer, bottle opener, buttcrack scratcher...a precision tool designed specifically for stripping all sizes of nuts and bolts equally.


----------



## Verne

Like how the hammer was referred to as "the newfie screwdriver"


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> the newfie screwdriver


Newfie toolbox - hammer and vice grips.


----------



## Verne

When you value your Toyota more than the life of a child, or 2. 

2 Milwaukee kids shot by driver after throwing snowballs at passing cars


----------



## Electraglide

reckless toboggan said:


> The Saskatchewan All/16ths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrench, hammer, bottle opener, buttcrack scratcher...a precision tool designed specifically for stripping all sizes of nuts and bolts equally.


They don't think big in Sask. You need an adjustment wrench.....good for adjusting attitudes.


----------



## keto

Electraglide said:


> They don't think big in Sask. You need an adjustment wrench.....good for adjusting attitudes.


Tools that are reversible like that are so handy!


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> I had 4 sons that used my tools all the time growing up, when they left home I gave them each a set of screwdrivers, wrenches and sockets. They all came back over the years and asked where all the ones they needed were? Same answer every time, "I don't know , go fuckin look where you left them"!
> 
> They are are all gone now but I gave my bride a set of screwdrivers recently?


At least one of my roll arounds is at my son's work. The one with all the heavy duty tools like the 24 oz single jack and the 3/4" and 1" socket sets. The other two big ones and one small one are in his garage along with my welder and compressor and powertools like the 16" chopsaw. I think the loaner box is still at my ex's. I figure he can use them until I need some again.


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> Tools that are reversible like that are so handy!


Just don't take them to P.E.I.. 


brucew said:


> When had the wood business (mldgs/custom furn/cabs) we used a Cdn made torx head screw that was made for building boats. Pretty much unbreakable screw. Perhaps if you can find a shop that actually makes things rather than assembles a kit they'll be able to get them for you; or boat builder? Our suppliers for them were the wholesale hardwood(rough lumber) suppliers.


The problem is people use "pretty much unbreakable screws and bolts" where they shouldn't. Like putting a Gr. 8 bolt where a shear pin belongs or into a place that only needs low torque. 
BTW, when you strip the head of a screw or bolt, doesn't matter if it's philips or torx or robson or what ever, what do you do.....especially if it's domehead or socket? Cut a slot in it. If that doesn't work grab a set of vise grips. 


Milkman said:


> I agree. I searched for some screws with torx heads suitable for mounting necks and nobody had them.
> 
> The logic is that if you strip out the head on a phillips, you might be using too much torque.
> 
> For necks at least, I like em tight and would prefer to use a hex (Allen key) or torx.


Would something like this work?








They make them in different sizes for wood. That way you could use what ever kind of head you want.


----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> When you value your Toyota more than the life of a child, or 2.
> 
> 2 Milwaukee kids shot by driver after throwing snowballs at passing cars


50 bucks says the guy driving the toyota looked like this










any kid throwing snowballs at that guys car are darwin award candidates. 
but hey, we can't allow ice to deport illegals, those poor migrants are only looking for a better life


----------



## keto

@Electraglide I sense maybe a joke there, but whether or not, your PEI reference escapes me.....


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> @Electraglide I sense maybe a joke there, but whether or not, your PEI reference escapes me.....


What type of wrench is it? If you work in the patch or high steel you should know. If you work with logs this might help.


----------



## Electraglide

@silvertonebetty .......


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> They don't think big in Sask. You need an adjustment wrench.....good for adjusting attitudes.





Electraglide said:


> Just don't take them to P.E.I..





keto said:


> @Electraglide I sense maybe a joke there, but whether or not, your PEI reference escapes me.....



Also known as a spud wrench.


----------



## keto

Electraglide said:


> What type of wrench is it? If you work in the patch or high steel you should know. If you work with logs this might help.



Nah, white collar. Handy and lots of tools, heard the name but didn't know what it referred to (spud wrench)

haha! I get it!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> @silvertonebetty .......


O dear lord . I can’t stand him lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucew

reckless toboggan said:


> The Saskatchewan All/16ths.
> 
> Wrench, hammer, bottle opener, buttcrack scratcher...a precision tool designed specifically for stripping all sizes of nuts and bolts equally.


We call them a metric adjustable.


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> O dear lord . I can’t stand him lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're young. Sooner Stompin' Tom than Annie.


----------



## Electraglide

Turns your foot shift into a hand shift.








This is the Metric version.


----------



## Electraglide

This is the Harley Davidson version.








I used something like this when the shifter pedal broke on the '76 Ironhead. Speed shifted for more than 100 miles at 2 in the AM.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## MarkM

reckless toboggan said:


> The Saskatchewan All/16ths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrench, hammer, bottle opener, buttcrack scratcher...a precision tool designed specifically for stripping all sizes of nuts and bolts equally.


I am in SK at that there is a crescent hammer used for all of the above.

My buddies idea is the threads on screws are for taking them out after you pound them in with a crescent hammer?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Also known as a knuckle detecting nut fucker.


----------



## brucew

Propane froze up again. Twice this winter so far. Thinking I should've gone with oil.


----------



## High/Deaf

MarkM said:


> I am in SK at that there is a crescent hammer used for all of the above.
> 
> My buddies idea is the threads on screws are for taking them out after you pound them in with a crescent hammer?


Yep, that's how my Dad put in wood screws. Didn't work so good with sheet metal or drywall screws though.

And we used to call those wrenches a Newfoundland socket set. All in good fun.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## oldjoat

outside tank ? 

wrap the feed lines and valve with a short roof heating cable ( 5 w / ft ) and a thermo control ( only comes on at low temps )


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## brucew

oldjoat said:


> outside tank ?
> 
> wrap the feed lines and valve with a short roof heating cable ( 5 w / ft ) and a thermo control ( only comes on at low temps )


I think the problem is these new efficient furnaces are so sensitive any tiny change in pressure and the furnace won't complete it's startup cycle. It's not really the propane itself, it's that little round diaphram valve with the bump outside the house that's the problem. 
Fix is to stand outside and hold a heater against it for a couple minutes, then turn on the furnace again.
Plumber said it's a common problem.

I like your idea, will check it out, thanks.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

brucew said:


> I think the problem is these new efficient furnaces are so sensitive any tiny change in pressure and the furnace won't complete it's startup cycle. It's not really the propane itself, it's that little round diaphram valve with the bump outside the house that's the problem.
> Fix is to stand outside and hold a heater against it for a couple minutes, then turn on the furnace again.
> Plumber said it's a common problem.
> 
> I like your idea, will check it out, thanks.


Or pee on it. Worked for VW 1200 carb throats when they froze up. Water line heat tape would work too.


----------



## oldjoat

brucew said:


> Fix is to stand outside and hold a heater against it for a couple minutes, then turn on the furnace again.
> Plumber said it's a common problem.


"pressure regulator" ... as @Electraglide said , water line heat tape works too ....



Electraglide said:


> Or pee on it. Worked for VW 1200 carb throats when they froze up. Water line heat tape would work too.


punched a smaller air tube into the dog house pressure tubes ( after the the heater boxes ) behind the doghouse ... ran it over in front of the intake snorkel 

if the heater boxes were toast , a small 1" hole drilled in the doghouse ( after the oil cooler ) and a short length of tubing to the intake again.
1300 and up usually had the new cross flow exhaust heater attached to the intake runner.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> "pressure regulator" ... as @Electraglide said , water line heat tape works too ....
> 
> 
> punched a smaller air tube into the dog house pressure tubes ( after the the heater boxes ) behind the doghouse ... ran it over in front of the intake snorkel
> 
> if the heater boxes were toast , a small 1" hole drilled in the doghouse ( after the oil cooler ) and a short length of tubing to the intake again.
> 1300 and up usually had the new cross flow exhaust heater attached to the intake runner.


That works for anything bigger than the old 1200s. Not a lot of room there, especially pre 1960. You still had to get the motor running before it worked on the 1200s. I ended up modifying a 6V stinger from an old car coffee maker and placing it on the carb throat. A lot better than peeing outside at -25 or so.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> View attachment 288422


or an ipa aficionado


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 288422


A mini-biker perhaps?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 288428


We had horses like that......high maintenance. Manes and tails are a bitch to braid.


----------



## Electraglide

Just ONE cheezy.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

Steve McQueen's 'Bullitt' sells for $3.4M

_After filming, the Mustang was sold to a Warner Brothers employee, and later to a New Jersey police detective. He in turn sold it for $6,000 in 1974 to Robert Kiernan of Madison, New Jersey, who held onto the car until he died in 2014.

Kiernan rejected multiple offers for the car, including one from McQueen himself, according to the New York Times. He left it to his son, Sean.

“I would like to appeal to you to get back my ’68 Mustang,” McQueen wrote to Kiernan in 1977, according to the Times. “I would like very much to keep it in the family, in its original condition as it was used in the film, rather than have it restored; which is simply personal with me.”

McQueen died in 1980 at age 50. Robert Kiernan never responded to McQueen’s letter, which Sean Kiernan still has, the Times said.

Sean Kiernan told Mecum in a promotional video that his mother drove the car until the clutch failed in 1980. It went nearly 40 years without being driven until recently, with 65,000 miles on the odometer, Kiernan said.








_


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Steve McQueen's 'Bullitt' sells for $3.4M
> 
> _After filming, the Mustang was sold to a Warner Brothers employee, and later to a New Jersey police detective. He in turn sold it for $6,000 in 1974 to Robert Kiernan of Madison, New Jersey, who held onto the car until he died in 2014.
> 
> Kiernan rejected multiple offers for the car, including one from McQueen himself, according to the New York Times. He left it to his son, Sean.
> 
> “I would like to appeal to you to get back my ’68 Mustang,” McQueen wrote to Kiernan in 1977, according to the Times. “I would like very much to keep it in the family, in its original condition as it was used in the film, rather than have it restored; which is simply personal with me.”
> 
> McQueen died in 1980 at age 50. Robert Kiernan never responded to McQueen’s letter, which Sean Kiernan still has, the Times said.
> 
> Sean Kiernan told Mecum in a promotional video that his mother drove the car until the clutch failed in 1980. It went nearly 40 years without being driven until recently, with 65,000 miles on the odometer, Kiernan said.
> 
> View attachment 288510
> _


This is my brother standing in front of "Bullitt" at an automotive trade show in Texas (IIRC) a few years ago. Security for this car specifically was 24/7


----------



## Mooh

Apparently, glass coffins are the newest thing in burial. Who knows if they'll catch on?

Remains to be seen.


----------



## brucew

*The Aussies Love their beer.*

*Australian Navy Delivers 800 Gallons of Emergency Beer to Bushfire-Hit Town*
*https://www.breitbart.com/environment/2020/01/10/australian-navy-delivers-800-gallons-of-emergency-beer-to-bushfire-hit-town/*


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Turns your foot shift into a hand shift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Metric version.


It was something like this that damaged the frets on one of my guitars back in high school.
I wasn't home, my brother & a friend used one to play slide & didn't know you use a light touch, and don't mash the strings down.
So fret work was required.
They got the idea from Tommy Chong.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> It was something like this that damaged the frets on one of my guitars back in high school.
> I wasn't home, my brother & a friend used one to play slide & didn't know you use a light touch, and don't mash the strings down.
> So fret work was required.
> They got the idea from Tommy Chong.


These work better.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> These work better.


Yes, and it certainly would have been less likely to cause damage--at least not as much.

(And I have used a beer bottle for slide before, just for fun, and to make noise.)


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Yes, and it certainly would have been less likely to cause damage--at least not as much.
> 
> (And I have used a beer bottle for slide before, just for fun, and to make noise.)


Start out with a full bottle.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Start out with a full bottle.


I don't drink often, but I used to drink more, and I have started out with a full bottle.
Sometimes when thing a break during a jam.


----------



## laristotle

http://imgur.com/height%3D192%3Bid%3D2lAHYmx%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D342


----------



## laristotle

http://imgur.com/height%3D854%3Bid%3DGOmv2B4%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D474


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> http://imgur.com/height%3D192%3Bid%3D2lAHYmx%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D342


So that's a strippers night off then? She's probably used to facing the wrong way at most times.............


----------



## laristotle

reverse cowgirl?


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

For when you get older and try new things to preserve your health


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

Colonoscopy day tomorrow, which means today is hell day. Wish me luck. And to those of you not old enough to have this be part of your life....you'll get yours one day. In the meantime....https://www.miamiherald.com/living/liv-columns-blogs/dave-barry/article1928847.html


----------



## oldjoat

I guess , just sitting around all day today then ...


----------



## Doug Gifford

Yep, don't eat, only drink clear fluids, take the ultra-lax and drain drain drain.

On the bright side, I've yet to see someone facebook about it.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Yep, don't eat, only drink clear fluids, take the ultra-lax and drain drain drain.
> 
> On the bright side, I've yet to see someone facebook about it.


I do believe my 3rd ex and a couple of her friends did. and it seems these people did too.
colonoscopy facebook post - Google Search


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> I do believe my 3rd ex and a couple of her friends did. and it seems these people did too.
> colonoscopy facebook post - Google Search


Fecebook.


----------



## vadsy

there should be limits to what we post here, this sort of shit shouldn't be allowed. consult your Rabbi and keep it quiet


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Doug Gifford said:


> On the bright side, I've yet to see someone facebook about it.


Isn’t that exactly what you just did- except it’s here where I am instead of Facebook where I’m not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

see this is how you know you're high... you can read a shitpost, and immediately think of 2 esoteric reasons why it was way funnier than most people will realize.


----------



## Mooh

Well, them's the shits.

Last time I had one the nursing staff were being all gentle, understanding, and compassionate, but I felt compelled to tell them they were joining a long and illustrious line of health care professionals that had started looking up my ass when I was 17 and it was practically routine anymore at at least a dozen procedures depending on how they're counted. 

I don't post this sort of thing on Facebook, just guitar forums.

Best of luck and good planning to you.

Soon, all the pain will be behind you.


----------



## Verne

vadsy said:


> there should be limits to what we post here, this sort of *shit* shouldn't be allowed. consult your Rabbi and keep it quiet


I see what you did there.


----------



## mhammer

I'm just looking forward to not drinking the stuff they make you drink. If "refrigeration improves the taste", as the instructions say, I'd hate to try it at room temperature.

In any event, please go on with your lives. Nothing to see here, folks. Keep moving.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Robert1950

SPAM OR HAM ,... 70s style with James May


----------



## Doug Gifford

Ricktoberfest said:


> Isn’t that exactly what you just did- except it’s here where I am instead of Facebook where I’m not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but you guys are musicians 
it's different


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> see this is how you know you're high... you can read a shitpost, and immediately think of 2 esoteric reasons why it was way funnier than most people will realize.


Up here you can get a DVD if you want.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## mhammer

I was listening to a podcast interview with/of Brad Pitt and Leonardo DiCaprio the other day. I hadn't realized that DiCaprio's father was a big underground comics guy and hung with R. Crumb.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> I was listening to a podcast interview with/of Brad Pitt and Leonardo DiCaprio the other day. I hadn't realized that DiCaprio's father was a big underground comics guy and hung with R. Crumb.


He collaborated with Timothy Leary which probably explains a lot. 








.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

OOOOps, put Karen and the cat in the wrong place. Pre coffee posting is not working this morning. This has now been rectified.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Guitar101

mhammer said:


> Colonoscopy day tomorrow, which means today is hell day. Wish me luck. And to those of you not old enough to have this be part of your life....you'll get yours one day. In the meantime....https://www.miamiherald.com/living/liv-columns-blogs/dave-barry/article1928847.html


I go for my 2nd one in 11 days. It's not that bad. My first one approx 10 years ago was good but recently I had a positive FIT test which showed blood in my stool so off I go for my 2nd one. I'm hoping for good results but of course I'm a little apprehensive.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne

If you are ever in a Walmart in the US and want to surprise you significant other..........


----------



## mhammer

Guitar101 said:


> I go for my 2nd one in 11 days. It's not that bad. My first one approx 10 years ago was good but recently I had a positive FIT test which showed blood in my stool so off I go for my 2nd one. I'm hoping for good results but of course I'm a little apprehensive.


Just back from mine. I got to watch them remove 5 polyps. I thought I was following Ted Nugent's advice and took a journey to the center of my mind, but I think I must have taken a wrong turn at Albuquerque, because that didn't look like my mind.

After not having eaten anything since Saturday evening, man oh man that toast tastes good.


----------



## Electraglide

Didn't know about the JIS screws in early Japanese guitars. If I had I might have used the proper tools to work on them.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Mooh said:


> View attachment 288998


Oh God! so true! Everywhere you go, and *always* at pubs and restos there will be music all the fucking time. During breaks!!!! There should be silence during the breaks. But the whole industry believes that SILENCE IS DEATH!!!! Why is this?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Doug Gifford said:


> There should be silence during the breaks.


Kinda why I still smoke. Go outside and talk with people there.
And we always mention the continuous, loud music. lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Doug Gifford said:


> Oh God! so true! Everywhere you go, and *always* at pubs and restos there will be music all the fucking time. During breaks!!!! There should be silence during the breaks. But the whole industry believes that SILENCE IS DEATH!!!! Why is this?


I was inspired to post that because I got to the Y one day last week and they had some crappy pop music playing in the arena. Like many others I do laps on the track above the ice, and jog flights of stairs between ice and track levels. Sometimes I have an internet radio station playing on my phone with Sennheiser headphones and sometimes I don’t, again like many others, but I don’t need competing sounds. When asked to turn the music off the staff grudgingly consented but didn’t like to. It’s a fucking YMCA, practically everyone has personal music devices.


----------



## SG-Rocker

Just saw this on indeed.ca:









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Gifford

SG-Rocker said:


> Just saw this on indeed.ca:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


So, perhaps $14k per year for the bus driver. Seems a bit thin.


----------



## LanceT

Doug Gifford said:


> So, perhaps $14k per year for the bus driver. Seems a bit thin.


That “circle of service” program is worth applying for. Rewarding & empowering, you don’t say.


----------



## vadsy

career change?


----------



## SG-Rocker

Just can't believe they called it the SPED bus. Lol

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Dang my head hurts . How is that I always end up running into things .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s so weird know there is a man sleeping in his car outside my apartment. We can’t invite him in . It is against the rules! I might talk to the land lord in the morning and see if he has any clean clothes or not . He could use a shower and freshly washed clothes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>











OK


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Oh God! so true! Everywhere you go, and *always* at pubs and restos there will be music all the fucking time. During breaks!!!! There should be silence during the breaks. But the whole industry believes that SILENCE IS DEATH!!!! Why is this?


Why should there be silence during breaks?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Or a chin rest.


----------



## Electraglide

LanceT said:


> That “circle of service” program is worth applying for. Rewarding & empowering, you don’t say.


More like share tips.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> Why should there be silence during breaks?


As a contrast to the live music and so people can talk without having to talk over.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> As a contrast to the live music and so people can talk without having to talk over.


That's the people's choice isn't it? Almost all the places I've been to there's music playing during the breaks and people seem to have no problem talking. It's all personal perspective I guess.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## oldjoat

Doug Gifford said:


> So, perhaps $14k per year for the bus driver. Seems a bit thin.


 they only get paid for the time they're on the road 
like 3 - 4 hrs a day , the rest of the time is their own to do "other" stuff.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Lola




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


Started out as a Dodge van until Dick Dean got a hold of it in the early 70s. It changed some more when George Barris got a hold of it.
Another converted Dodge by George.


----------



## Electraglide

No Ratt in this one, just an Tri-humph. Throw you over the bars that puppy would.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Maybe using the word "shit" in that particular meme was a bad choice ?!?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder




----------



## oldjoat

cool cat with 4 wheel drive


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 289406


It's chocolate so why not? You could even eat it second hand I guess. Be really considerate and add one of these.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> For when you get older and try new things to preserve your health


That might be a better use for that evil weed than eating it.

That AND albino broccoli.


----------



## Verne

Funny, I refer to cauliflower as white broccoli. Albino broccoli is pretty funny.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> Funny, I refer to cauliflower as white broccoli. Albino broccoli is pretty funny.


Both are evil.

I blame auto-tune.


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


>


The kid could have simply been blowing raspberries on a bare bum, like one might do on a baby. I mean, what's NOT to like about blowing raspberries on a broad expanse of smooth skin? Find me a parent or slightly older sibling who has _never_ done it. Don't let the underwear throw you off.


----------



## laristotle

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## laristotle




----------



## boyscout

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218102851689504768


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> View attachment 289406


And Valentine's Day just around the corner. She'll be so pleased ------- that it wasn't a can opener in the box. Again.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=205577447077104


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> It's chocolate so why not? You could even eat it second hand I guess. Be really considerate and add one of these.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

When your kid(s) feel nostalgic listening to Motley Crüe, you are doing your parenting job correctly! (Lol)


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> When your kid(s) feel nostalgic listening to Motley Crüe, you are doing your parenting job correctly! (Lol)


What if your kid doesn't listen to them and listens to bands like Godeater and Bloodthorn instead. And Chuck Berry and David Allen Coe too. Not too sure what bands he gets nostalgic about. Maybe Deep Purple and Lucifer's Friend. Had too look up motley crue. Got about 35 seconds into dr feelgood and shut it down. 80's music......can't stand 95% of it. 90s music is just as bad. 
I knew I did a good job when he drove from Banff to Sacramento to pick me and the bike up. When he showed up a couple of other times too.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


"And they call it puppy love...."


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Verne

When misuse of quotations becomes more of a movie plot........or "climax"


----------



## greco

"...and lead us not into temptation...starting tomorrow..."


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

I am really starting to like classic Buick automobiles.
This is a 1950 Buick Roadmaster convertible.

I just love the lines of this! The details in the design of this vehicle just blow my mind.

This is bad ass!


----------



## Electraglide

If you like the 50 Roadmaster you'll like the XP-300.


----------



## oldjoat

Lola said:


> I am really starting to like classic Buick automobiles.
> This is a 1950 Buick Roadmaster convertible.
> 
> I just love the lines of this! The details in the design of this vehicle just blow my mind.
> 
> This is bad ass!


alright ... start drooling over "Barris Kustoms" pics
(batmobile, sahara, etc )


----------



## vadsy

Anyone catch any of the Barrett Jackson stuff this week?


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> alright ... start drooling over "Barris Kustoms" pics
> (batmobile, sahara, etc )


You mean like this customized Buick?


----------



## Mooh

I bought a new gadget today. You put venison in the top, turn the handle, and out comes pheasant.

It's a real game changer.


----------



## Mooh

So I went into the pharmacy yesterday and the young lady there that I didn't know much about deodorants, but my wife had sent me in because she said I stank. So I asked her if she could advise me as to which deodorant to buy.

"Well," she said, "There are different kinds. Do you think you'd prefer the ball type?"

"No," I replied, "It's for my armpits."


----------



## Mooh

A couple were watching TV. The husband had the remote and kept changing back and forth between a porn channel and a fishing programme.

"For heaven's sake" said his wife, "Leave it on the porn channel, you already know how to fish.”


----------



## amagras

jb welder said:


>


Looks like beeple


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=488211228606153


----------



## Verne

And todays Darwin award goes to..............


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> A couple were watching TV. The husband had the remote and kept changing back and forth between a porn channel and a fishing programme.
> 
> "For heaven's sake" said his wife, "Leave it on the porn channel, you already know how to fish.”


Jesus Mooh, those are old.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> I bought a new gadget today. You put venison in the top, turn the handle, and out comes pheasant.
> 
> It's a real game changer.


----------



## Mooh

Electraglide said:


> Jesus Mooh, those are old.


How did you know my first name?


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> How did you know my first name?


People keep on saying, "Jesus; are you here again?". I figured that was it.


----------



## Mooh

Oh, that.



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cheezyridr

Mooh said:


> A couple were watching TV. The husband had the remote and kept changing back and forth between a porn channel and a fishing programme.
> 
> "For heaven's sake" said his wife, "Leave it on the porn channel, you already know how to fish.”


then he said "i sure would like to have a little pussy." his wife tuned to him and said, _so would i_


----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## jb welder

amagras said:


> Looks like beeple


Simon Stalenhag (_Tales From the Loop_)


----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


>


Razzle Dazzle! I used to watch that show all the time. Al Hamel, Michelle Finney, and Howard the Turtle. The best part was the "groaners"; the jokes and riddles that were so bad they made you groan.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> then he said "i sure would like to have a little pussy." his wife tuned to him and said, _so would i_


When in doubt go for the rimshot.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


Quick, which open end gets nutted? I'd say the 3/8ths.


----------



## zontar

Use the subway to get to NYC's most iconic locations


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

And the Trees are all kept equal...


----------



## Electraglide

Just another side of Ace Rimmer.


----------



## Lola

Wish me luck guys. Surgery at Toronto East general in two hrs. I am very anxious and they can certainly tell. Off to La La land shortly. Night!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Wish me luck guys. Surgery at Toronto East general in two hrs. I am very anxious and they can certainly tell. Off to La La land shortly. Night!


Good luck.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> Wish me luck guys. Surgery at Toronto East general in two hrs. I am very anxious and they can certainly tell. Off to La La land shortly. Night!


Good luck, @Lola . My sis-in-law is going under the knife this morning as well. I wish both of you a speedy recovery and good health.


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> Wish me luck guys. Surgery at Toronto East general in two hrs. I am very anxious and they can certainly tell. Off to La La land shortly. Night!


Best of luck, Lola!


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Wish me luck guys. Surgery at Toronto East general in two hrs. I am very anxious and they can certainly tell. Off to La La land shortly. Night!


Good luck!

May I ask what's going on?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Verne

JazzyT said:


>


Very drool worthy. Looks like a sudden case of cardiac arrest at the same time. But what a way to go !!!!


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Very drool worthy. Looks like a sudden case of cardiac arrest at the same time. But what a way to go !!!!


There's a place here in Calgary that serves hot dogs like that. Not too sure about cardiac arrest but when my son took me there and it was my turn to pay my wallet went into shock. Look up Tubby Dog. They also have arcade games and it seems live music.








This is a Tubby Dog and a Tubby Dog with some trimmings.


----------



## Lola

H


JazzyT said:


>


Fbomb.OMG sitting in recovery looking at this most amazing meal. It’s got to be a tofu dog !lol Haven’t eaten for two days. Starving and clear fluids for the next two days. I would kill for a piece of buttered toast right now.


----------



## MarkM

I trust all went well?

Hope you are better soon and get that tofu dog soon that you are craving.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## oldjoat

happy you pulled thru ... now just a short hop , skip and a jump till you're back home ...


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> H
> 
> Fbomb.OMG sitting in recovery looking at this most amazing meal. It’s got to be a tofu dog !lol Haven’t eaten for two days. Starving and clear fluids for the next two days. I would kill for a piece of buttered toast right now.


No tofu or soya within 5 miles of that puppy.


----------



## reckless toboggan

Electraglide said:


> No tofu or soya within 5 miles of that puppy.


It's made out of puppies!?!


----------



## Lola

Ice chips doesn’t quite cut it!


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 290016


Amy Crehore.


----------



## Mooh

Electraglide said:


> Amy Crehore.


Yes. www.amycrehore.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

My vote for $5 bill


----------



## Electraglide

reckless toboggan said:


> It's made out of puppies!?!


Just one. Not unlike the three dog night eskimos have. Those puppies were fed a diet of meat......no grains or fillers.
Not made out of these puppies tho.








I think they are real and others say they are fake. I would like to go and closely look for scars and such to see who is right.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> Yes. www.amycrehore.com


A bit of a change from R. Crumb but just as controversial.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Where'd this bug in my beard come from?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> My vote for $5 bill


A Canadian icon. I think Johnny LaRue would want at least two zeros added to the five.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> A bit of a change from R. Crumb but just as controversial.


controversy?


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


>


If this is the Latigo or Mullholland they are fun on a hardtail. I'd say the Latigo 'cause I didn't see the Rock Store. I did them in 2000 when I was in Sacramento. A lot of people do them at that speed and faster. Even the CHIPS. Nothing like blasting through a corner and being passed by one of those Kawies on a straight. I think by then they'd fixed the front wheel wobble problem. Do people crash there? Yup, all the time. BTW I met a CHIP there who asked where I was from. All he knew of Canada was that it was somewhere "up there". I also pulled into a Show and Shine at a pub with about 200 or so bikes.....there was one kickstart only hardtail. Mine. Didn't have to buy a drink while I was there.....and those guys knew where Canada was.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Part of the original Wrecking Crew and the Hog.


----------



## laristotle

.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


They were nice bikers, they left him his clothes on.


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


Something similar happened to a young engineer who left my company. His “colleagues”used shrink wrap, not duct tape, but .......


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> Something similar happened to a young engineer who left my company. His “colleagues”used shrink wrap, not duct tape, but .......



one summer, back when i was an apprentice, the boss brought his nephew to the jobsite while school was out, to work as a laborer. he was lazy and slow, incompetent in every way you might imagine. on top of it, he was about as smooth as a sheet of 40 grit paper. 
at the end of his last day, a group of guys grabbed him, gagged him, and hog tied him with zip ties. then on the way out the door, someone handed a pair of side cutters to one of the carpenters, and instructed him to cut the guy loose before they went home. for some reason, he didn't come back next summer. 
the thing i found most interesting was, the boss never said a word about it to anyone.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> one summer, back when i was an apprentice, the boss brought his nephew to the jobsite while school was out, to work as a laborer. he was lazy and slow, incompetent in every way you might imagine. on top of it, he was about as smooth as a sheet of 40 grit paper.
> at the end of his last day, a group of guys grabbed him, gagged him, and hog tied him with zip ties. then on the way out the door, someone handed a pair of side cutters to one of the carpenters, and instructed him to cut the guy loose before they went home. for some reason, he didn't come back next summer.
> the thing i found most interesting was, the boss never said a word about it to anyone.


Believe it or not, this guy was well liked.

He took it well.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

That's my sons dog, once and it's your turn.

The look he gives is exactly like that is what he is saying. 

You go get it!


----------



## Doug Gifford

I adore the Teletubbies.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

What known super criminals are at large now?


----------



## vadsy

zontar said:


> What known super criminals are at large now?


I don’t believe they ever found Carmen Sandiego


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


>


Get a 








meant something different back then.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

After surgery they gave me a script for 28 hydromorphone. A very addictive opioid. Why? My hubby took it to our GP and said I didn’t need this nasty drug in my life. I am taking Tylenol 3’s whenever the pain gets overwhelming. 

My orthopaedic surgeon never discussed after care. He should of. I was handed this script in the recovery room. 

I have to say that the recovery room nurses were amazing. They catered to my every need. So kind, compassionate and caring. I was really impressed with this group of nurses. 

I am beyond bored and the worst thing is I can’t even play my guitar because my leg has to be elevated as much as possible. It’s just really awkward. I really tried hard to find a suitable position.


----------



## Verne

Lap steel time @Lola 

Good to see you avoiding a possible physical issue down the road with addictive prescriptions.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Lap steel time @Lola
> 
> Good to see you avoiding a possible physical issue down the road with addictive prescriptions.


Or one of these








This one's a little worse for wear but if it sounds good you should be able to play it or any other Parlor guitar.


----------



## Electraglide

Such a noble deed.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


He got what he deserved. You never do that especially when you’re not familiar with the animal or vice versa. What an ass.


----------



## Lola

Verne said:


> Lap steel time @Lola
> 
> Good to see you avoiding a possible physical issue down the road with addictive prescriptions.


Thx! I will avoid any of these opioids at any cost. All it takes is one time or a couple of times of taking this crap and bam you’re addicted.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> After surgery they gave me a script for 28 hydromorphone. A very addictive opioid. Why? My hubby took it to our GP and said I didn’t need this nasty drug in my life. I am taking Tylenol 3’s whenever the pain gets overwhelming.
> 
> My orthopaedic surgeon never discussed after care. He should of. I was handed this script in the recovery room.
> 
> I have to say that the recovery room nurses were amazing. They catered to my every need. So kind, compassionate and caring. I was really impressed with this group of nurses.
> 
> I am beyond bored and the worst thing is I can’t even play my guitar because my leg has to be elevated as much as possible. It’s just really awkward. I really tried hard to find a suitable position.


They prescribed hydromorphone for me after my surgery. If I’m not mistaken, another name for it is dilaudid which is basically synthetic heroin.

I returned it unopened.

no thanks


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> Thx! I will avoid any of these opioids at any cost. All it takes is one time or a couple of times of taking this crap and bam you’re addicted.


Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery.


Thx DaddyO.


----------



## JazzyT

Milkman said:


> They prescribed hydromorphone for me after my surgery. If I’m not mistaken, another name for it is dilaudid which is basically synthetic heroin.
> 
> I returned it unopened.
> 
> no thanks


Same stuff. Synthetic morphine. I took it after my hernia operation. Worked great except for the constipation, and believe me, you don't want to strain after a hernia operation 

I didn't end up addicted and had no problem stopping. YMMV


----------



## Milkman

JazzyT said:


> Same stuff. Synthetic morphine. I took it after my hernia operation. Worked great except for the constipation, and believe me, you don't want to strain after a hernia operation
> 
> I didn't end up addicted and had no problem stopping. YMMV


I didn’t need it and judged the risk of addiction to be too high.

I asked them to carefully note in my file that I returned the drugs unopened.

Pills are a big problem in industry and I wanted it noted.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> He got what he deserved. You never do that especially when you’re not familiar with the animal or vice versa. What an ass.


The horse was only doing what it was trained to do.


----------



## WCGill

laristotle said:


>


Doesn't that look fake?


----------



## vadsy

WCGill said:


> Doesn't that look fake?


sure is, its from a movie


----------



## Verne

If that horse could really kick like that, I'm sure steeplechase and not policing would his vocation.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Save business cards of people you don't like

If you ever hit a parked car
write "sorry" on the back of it
and leave it under the wiper​


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> If that horse could really kick like that, I'm sure steeplechase and not policing would his vocation.


The Van. police horse squad trains their horses to do things like that. Other police horse squads do to. Part of crowd control. Doesn't take much training. A move like that would be almost useless in Steeplechase or Polo or Bulldogging for that matter. Would come in handy for horse soccer tho.




BTW to hit a police horse or dog is classified the same as hitting a police officer.


----------



## Electraglide

Nice horse.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> The Van. police horse squad trains their horses to do things like that. Other police horse squads do to.


no, they don't


----------



## MarkM

Lola said:


> After surgery they gave me a script for 28 hydromorphone. A very addictive opioid. Why? My hubby took it to our GP and said I didn’t need this nasty drug in my life. I am taking Tylenol 3’s whenever the pain gets overwhelming.
> 
> My orthopaedic surgeon never discussed after care. He should of. I was handed this script in the recovery room.
> 
> I have to say that the recovery room nurses were amazing. They catered to my every need. So kind, compassionate and caring. I was really impressed with this group of nurses.
> 
> I am beyond bored and the worst thing is I can’t even play my guitar because my leg has to be elevated as much as possible. It’s just really awkward. I really tried hard to find a suitable position.


Good for you to send that shit back!

It sounds like you are on the mend.

Get better!


----------



## MarkM

Verne said:


> If that horse could really kick like that, I'm sure steeplechase and not policing would his vocation.


My grandad had those perchon/quarter horse with the big hoofs when I was a wee lad.

I seen those horses kick, usually each other and they kick that hard!

Grampa had a team that he fed the cattle with all winter.

Cool memory in my life!


----------



## Dorian2

I was looking for some footage of Ed Whalen (of Stampede Wrestling fame) saying something similar to the title of one of @vadsy 's threads (Wham Bam Thank you Ma'am as it what Whalen said often), and I click the wrong link.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I really tried hard to find a suitable position.


i got you on this one. here's what you do. 
lay on floor on your side, the one that needs elevated leg. scoot up to the wall, so your but touches the wall, elevated leg runs along the corner where wall meets floor. take the other leg, plant it between your leg and the floor. now call hubby. tell him to roll you on to your back. then your leg will end up straight in the air, supported by the wall. and your other leg folded against the wall, once he does that tell him to pass you the guitar.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

Well no more glasses they just broke . When’s to get up and fell on my face . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> Well no more glasses they just broke . When’s to get up and fell on my face .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should have put the rum down earlier?


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Well no more glasses they just broke . When’s to get up and fell on my face .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You probably flexed your nose.


----------



## allthumbs56

WCGill said:


> Doesn't that look fake?


Ummmmmm....... yup


----------



## Electraglide

WCGill said:


> Doesn't that look fake?


Check about 8 seconds in on the Friesian video. 


MarkM said:


> My grandad had those perchon/quarter horse with the big hoofs when I was a wee lad.
> 
> I seen those horses kick, usually each other and they kick that hard!
> 
> Grampa had a team that he fed the cattle with all winter.
> 
> Cool memory in my life!


One of our show horses would kick like that.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## reckless toboggan

Verne said:


>


Hahahah!

Dave and Kurt are like, "This is fucking rediculus.", and Krist is like, "durrr ...". He's so bass player it hurts. I live Krist. He's my favorite Beatle.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 290838


i was today years old


----------



## laristotle

So was I.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


You've changed Finnagan."


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> You've changed Finnagan."


But Finnagan wasn't wise.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> But Finnagan wasn't wise.


Retiring to Hornby Island was wise.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Retiring to Hornby Island was wise.


The bird?


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

Perusing FB marketplace just now.......

Me -- ooooooooo, bagpipes.
Her -- no.

not even a 1/2sec between me even uttering such an idea and her giving her "support".


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> Perusing FB marketplace just now.......
> 
> Me -- ooooooooo, bagpipes.
> Her -- no.
> 
> not even a 1/2sec between me even uttering such an idea and her giving her "support".


Dude, bagpipes are epic. My Scottish mum loved them and would have chosen them as all her children's vocation, my English dad felt otherwise...so, no pipes. As luck would have it I live a block from a Legion hall where the local pipe band often practices on the street outside, and where every parade starts. There have been more than a few mornings when I have envisioned...nay, fantasized...about playing the pipes on the beach as the mist rises and the neighbours emerge from their homes and hangovers to berate me. Fuck them all, I dream.

I've played a few community events on the same bill as a pipe band, even had a piper sit in for Copperhead Road. Years ago I played in a celtoid outfit with a uilleann/small pipes player...it was awesome. When recording he had to go sit in a stairwell at the other end of the building, such was the bleed. He plays mostly highland pipes now.

Back in my drinking days I closed the pub too many times with pipers. Legendary.

There's a chance "her" might change her mind...I mean once you start.


----------



## High/Deaf

Pipes is one of those instruments (like clarinet or violin, IMO) that, when played badly, sounds horrendous. With piano, you can play bad notes, but at least the tone of the notes isn't nasty. Beginner's tone on those other instruments is as bad as a mega-catfight. Cringe-worthy. But if you curl (or have Scottish ancestry), pipes is in your blood.



laristotle said:


> View attachment 290838


I wonder what that guys arms look like, after screwing around with that owl (ssuming the owl wasn't doped up for the shot). They're a mean, predatory bird.


----------



## laristotle

High/Deaf said:


> I wonder what that guys arms look like, after screwing around with that owl (ssuming the owl wasn't doped up for the shot). They're a mean, predatory bird.


It would depend on how it's raised. If the one in the pic is captured from the wild, I will agree with you.
My wife's uncle had a horned owl that was raised from a chick. Quite docile.
I seen a picture of it and the thing was huge.


----------



## High/Deaf

Good point, Larry.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> It would depend on how it's raised. If the one in the pic is captured from the wild, I will agree with you.
> My wife's uncle had a horned owl that was raised from a chick. Quite docile.
> I seen a picture of it and the thing was huge.


Going by the picture I say the bird has Jesses on it's legs and is used to being handled. When I worked in Stanely park owls would be dropped off at the Kids Zoo and the Zoo Hospital and it didn't take too long for them to become 'friendly' and be able to be handled.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

Mooh said:


> Dude, bagpipes are epic. …


A friend's son plays bagpipes. He makes more in a summer busking at the cruise docks than I make playing gigs in a year.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

Verne said:


> Perusing FB marketplace just now.......
> 
> Me -- ooooooooo, bagpipes.
> Her -- no.
> 
> not even a 1/2sec between me even uttering such an idea and her giving her "support".


I've always loved bagpipes ............... and both songs they can play on them


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Wardo

Mooh said:


> Dude, bagpipes are epic.


Yes they are.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## reckless toboggan




----------



## Doug Gifford

Poor Australia. First the fires and now this:

Woman dies in Australian lamington-eating contest


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

laristotle said:


> Steve McQueen's 'Bullitt' sells for $3.4M


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 291166


Without the hood and wheels it's worth a little less.


----------



## oldjoat

and front glass ? stripped interior? missing engine ( how's he gonna have matching tags ?)
course the patina makes up for all of that


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 291166


reminds me of the guy who i bought my strat from. the ad was over priced by quite a bit. i emailed the guy saying what i was willing to pay, and if that didn't work for him, best of luck. i told him to save my email in case he changed his mind. his first response was "dude - it's an 89 strat, they ain't making those anymore." i thought about reminding him that they made the same strat for several yrs, it was not rare, and that most gear snobs avoid the bath tub routing. however, i didn't. why bother? they'll either accept my offer or they won't


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2689706151150698


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2689706151150698


low hanging fruit. if i had a nickle for every time that happened to me...


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


holy smokes! did you hear the war cry and see the faces she was making? she's completely adorable!.
@Lola tell the truth - this little girl is better than massimo, yes? hahahahaha


----------



## laristotle

Tommy Chong has been writing a Cheech & Chong horror movie, but will it go up in smoke?

_Unfortunately for fans, the movie is up against some hurdles, including that partner Cheech Marin may be that into the project.

“Every comedy team, before they broke up, they always had a horror movie,” he told MovieWeb. “Abbott and Costello Halloween. Abbott and Costello meet the monster. Bing Crosby and Bob Hope, they had one. Everybody has a horror movie. So I always wanted to do a horror movie,” he said.
_
_Chong remains dubious as to whether the film will ever see the light of day, but mentioned that he does have a variety of projects in the pipeline.

“Oh, I doubt it will get made. Right now my agent and I are working on a lot of things,” Chong explained, but movies don’t seem to be the cannabis comedian’s current top priority.

“Mainly, I’m working on staying warm, staying comfortable and high,” he said._


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> holy smokes! did you hear the war cry and see the faces she was making? she's completely adorable!.
> @Lola tell the truth - this little girl is better than massimo, yes? hahahahaha


Massimo kicked some pretty serious ass though. He was a great drummer. Great style.

You need to seriously get your Yankee butt up here this summer.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> and front glass ? stripped interior? missing engine ( how's he gonna have matching tags ?)
> course the patina makes up for all of that


Who's worried about matching the tags? You can buy a matching everything show car, or, build your own every day driver. Windshield is about $150 or so installed. Motor, there's tons to choose......even go flathead with a 4 on the floor Hurst. Interior? Most bone yards have something; the guy out of Salmon Arm probably has at least 5 sets. In fact he could probably get you everything you need.....at a good price. That includes panel badges if you want them. A good set of studded snows for the winter and a good set of summer tires and your all set. Including the body at a realistic price maybe have $25,000 into it when you're done. You want a build a summer car that you park out of the sun and only drive when it's not raining, fine, go ahead.....don't forget to park it from the end of Sept to the beginning of June too. Me I want something to drive when I can't ride the bike and if parts for a Pan go on the back seat, so be it. Come to think about it, pound out some of the bigger dents, give it a quick wet sand and 5 or 6 coats of clear coat would work......forget the badges.


----------



## zontar

Think none of this makes sense?


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Who's worried about matching the tags? You can buy a matching everything show car, or, build your own every day driver. Windshield is about $150 or so installed. Motor, there's tons to choose......even go flathead with a 4 on the floor Hurst. Interior? Most bone yards have something; the guy out of Salmon Arm probably has at least 5 sets. In fact he could probably get you everything you need.....at a good price. That includes panel badges if you want them. A good set of studded snows for the winter and a good set of summer tires and your all set. Including the body at a realistic price maybe have $25,000 into it when you're done. You want a build a summer car that you park out of the sun and only drive when it's not raining, fine, go ahead.....don't forget to park it from the end of Sept to the beginning of June too. Me I want something to drive when I can't ride the bike and if parts for a Pan go on the back seat, so be it. Come to think about it, pound out some of the bigger dents, give it a quick wet sand and 5 or 6 coats of clear coat would work......forget the badges.


i had one like that. i drove the wheels off of it (literally) several times. i had a love/hate relationship with that car. it's the car that turned me off of doing my own work, because it just never ended. there was never a time, in the 7 yrs that i owned it, where there wasn't something broken.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

My printer is going wonky--I have to run diagnostic on it almost every time I want to print with it.
May be time for a new one.


----------



## Doug Gifford

zontar said:


> My printer is going wonky--I have to run diagnostic on it almost every time I want to print with it.
> May be time for a new one.


I've hated our HP colour printer/scanner for years. Replaced it with an Epson ET-2760 with the inexpensive tank ink rather than the individual cartridges, which were breaking the bank. So far so good.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 291416



Sneaky little duckers



(yeah I know, they’re geese).


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> View attachment 291416


Oh, I always thought getting "goosed" was something all together different.


----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


> Oh, I always thought getting "goosed" was something all together different.


duplipost


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Low to the ground, decent sized box, usually low mileage, good resale value, what's not to like?


----------



## Electraglide

Or you could go a couple of '42 Caddies from Argentina. Just a little tricked out but renting them out would probably cover the cost of getting them here easily.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## oldjoat

just a tad b4 my time


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 291470


Looks like one by Alberto Vargas. His pictures were in Esquire and Playboy.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> Looks like one by Alberto Vargas. His pictures were in Esquire and Playboy.


Vargas sure knew how to draw


----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> View attachment 291462


Interesting factoid. Keef is the oldest thing in that pic.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle

High/Deaf said:


> Interesting factoid. Keef is the oldest thing in that pic.


----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 291548


Or press 0 to speak to a representative, which means your call will be disconected immediately.


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


> Or press 0 to speak to a representative, which means your call will be disconected immediately.


When I set up IVR's, I always had 0 go to a loop playing John Denvers' Country Roads. We could time them to see how bad they wanted to talk to someone. Maybe after 10 minutes or so, we'd let the call flow to an operator - and of course that meant we didn't need to employ nearly as many operators.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> View attachment 291552


----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> When I set up IVR's, I always had 0 go to a loop playing John Denvers' Country Roads. We could time them to see how bad they wanted to talk to someone. Maybe after 10 minutes or so, we'd let the call flow to an operator - and of course that meant we didn't need to employ nearly as many operators.


What's an IVR?


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


> What's an IVR?


Interactive Voice Response. It's the systems we're talking about (push 1 for blah, blah, blah).

Interactive voice response - Wikipedia


----------



## allthumbs56

High/Deaf said:


> Interactive Voice Response. It's the systems we're talking about (push 1 for blah, blah, blah).
> 
> Interactive voice response - Wikipedia


Curse you!!!!!!


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 291552


I noticed that the picture is now politically correct......the smoke is gone from the ashtray and Fred's hand About the same time Bluto lost his cigar. Surprisingly smoking something other than tobacco is ok.


----------



## Kenmac

I saw this one on another forum, some humourous signs.


----------



## zontar

Doug Gifford said:


> I've hated our HP colour printer/scanner for years. Replaced it with an Epson ET-2760 with the inexpensive tank ink rather than the individual cartridges, which were breaking the bank. So far so good.


Mine is an Epson.


----------



## Verne

For the passive aggressive exhibitionist.


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


>


been there, done that, got the t-shirt


----------



## davetcan

Wife brought this home from work so we could check if all the pieces were there ;-) I want that red Healey!


----------



## Verne

Where's the Sunbeam!?!

Morris Minor always seemed like a cool little car.


----------



## Electraglide

davetcan said:


> Wife brought this home from work so we could check if all the pieces were there ;-) I want that red Healey!


Healeys were ok but I'd sooner have my '62 MGA MkII Deluxe back. And that yellow Austin Van too 'cause I don't see a Morris Minor Country Estate. You might as well throw in the '62 or so Healey 3000.


----------



## davetcan

Electraglide said:


> Healeys were ok but I'd sooner have my '62 MGA MkII Deluxe back. And that yellow Austin Van too 'cause I don't see a Morris Minor Country Estate. You might as well throw in the '62 or so Healey 3000.


There's a Country Estate upper right. If you click the pic you should get a full size view. There's also one just above the windshield of that healey but it's hard to see .


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 291808


That would work here in Gananoque. But the door would be unlocked anyway.


----------



## oldjoat

pretty well any house in a small town in canada


----------



## Electraglide

davetcan said:


> There's a Country Estate upper right. If you click the pic you should get a full size view. There's also one just above the windshield of that healey but it's hard to see .


There it is. The one the folks had in the early 60's and the one I had in the mid 70's were Woodies. From the looks of the box top.....it's clearer.....there's a couple of A's too.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 291808


Looks like the top of a plug block for growing trees for reforestation.....510's. Goes on top of a styro-block before you add the peat moss and seeds.


----------



## keto

Most importantly, who made the best combination of power & suspension?


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> Most importantly, who made the best combination of power & suspension?


Morgan Motor Company for cars.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 291806


Newfie furnace?


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 291854


Before the internet there was


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## WCGill

laristotle said:


> View attachment 291920


Yup, been there, done that, too many times!


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> View attachment 291920


Had one of those last weekend.......................... except we were a four-piece


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

i haven't eaten oreos in years. i dont like double stuff, or mega stuff, or any of the flavors. most times in the stores that's what you see. and besides, they're ridiculously expensive. i'm probably the only person in the entire world that wishes oreo made "no stuff at all" oreos. today i was in the family dollar getting paper towels and plates. (oddly enough things can cost up to $6 in there, but somehow they're still called family dollar) anyhow, i went down the snack isle, and i see a pile of regular oreos for $150. at some point tonight, i'm going to have a bag of no stuff, and a pile of stuff only. the stuff is going into a baggy for son #2, but the cookies are mine!


----------



## Verne

Viva Puffs are my fave cookie when homemade are not available (at home). I can't stand oreo in any form.


----------



## Electraglide

A large family sized bag of Oreos with a gallon of chocolate milk doesn't last long around here. For that matter any kind of cookie with chocolate in or on it doesn't last long. I don't split Oreos or dunk them.....one or two in the mouth at a time with a mouthful of chocolate milk and chew them.....then it's on to the next cookies.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> A large family sized bag of Oreos with a gallon of chocolate milk doesn't last long around here. For that matter any kind of cookie with chocolate in or on it doesn't last long. I don't split Oreos or dunk them.....one or two in the mouth at a time with a mouthful of chocolate milk and chew them.....then it's on to the next cookies.


reminds me of one of my older brothers. when i was a kid, and there were 9 siblings in the house, things were pretty tight. my mom would go grocery shopping twice a month, period. she would buy 2 boxes of cookies each time. if you weren't there when they came in the door, you didn't get any. if you were there, you had to find a way to get them from my brother if you wanted some. one time, one of my sisters got tired of it, and complained to my dad. the next day, my dad came home with 2 boxes of chips ahoy, my brother's favorite. he called him to the kitchen, and sat him down in front of the cookies. he said "you are not to get out of that chair for any reason, until every cookie is gone from those boxes. i don't care if the house is on fire." well, of course i envied my brother, for about a half hour or so. somewhere deep into the 2nd box, he slowed way down, and he didn't look so good. the next couple times my mom went to the grocery store, the cookies actually lasted all day. after that, it was business as usual. but for a little while, it was great. hahahaha


----------



## iamthehub

cheezyridr said:


> i went down the snack isle, and i see a pile of regular oreos for $150.


Wow...USD right? Are those filled with gold? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

First world problem for sure, but it's annoying when you open a new box of facial tissues & they are packed in so tightly that the first few (at least) rip getting them out of the box & are thereby useless.
All so they can say they're giving us more or whatever.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> reminds me of one of my older brothers. when i was a kid, and there were 9 siblings in the house, things were pretty tight. my mom would go grocery shopping twice a month, period. she would buy 2 boxes of cookies each time. if you weren't there when they came in the door, you didn't get any. if you were there, you had to find a way to get them from my brother if you wanted some. one time, one of my sisters got tired of it, and complained to my dad. the next day, my dad came home with 2 boxes of chips ahoy, my brother's favorite. he called him to the kitchen, and sat him down in front of the cookies. he said "you are not to get out of that chair for any reason, until every cookie is gone from those boxes. i don't care if the house is on fire." well, of course i envied my brother, for about a half hour or so. somewhere deep into the 2nd box, he slowed way down, and he didn't look so good. the next couple times my mom went to the grocery store, the cookies actually lasted all day. after that, it was business as usual. but for a little while, it was great. hahahaha


Your brother is a lightweight if he can't even get thru 2 bags of Chips Ahoy. Especially if it takes him much more the 1/2 hr.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Your brother is a lightweight if he can't even get thru 2 bags of Chips Ahoy. Especially if it takes him much more the 1/2 hr.


possibly so. i was ready to defend him because he was only 15, but then i remembered that i challenged my 10 yr old (then) stepson to a cookie eating contest once and he quit at a box and a half. i only needed to beat him by one, so i stopped there. of course he claims i cheated because being fat was like being a trained professional.



Verne said:


>


dam it! i shit you not, this has been my idea for over 30 yrs. if i could have figured out how to manufacture and sell them, i could be rich right now.


----------



## laristotle

You wouldn't have to worry about someone giving you a wedgie. lol


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> if i could have figured out how to manufacture and sell them, i could be rich right now.


Plumber's union would be your first contact?


----------



## MarkM

Verne said:


>


Dam it's hard enough doing up all those snaps on my grandson's shirts with my arthritic hands, now I'd have to piss myself trying to get my doings out!


----------



## Lola

Loving the tail lights on the caddy. Such style and elegance.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Loving the tail lights on the caddy. Such style and elegance.


A classic. And with Lake pipes and fender skirts to boot. A friend has a set on his Servi-car.


----------



## allthumbs56

Lola said:


> Loving the tail lights on the caddy. Such style and elegance.


But how do you get anything out of the trunk?


----------



## Verne

Never been a big fan of Continental kits.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> You wouldn't have to worry about someone giving you a wedgie. lol


You'd give it to yourself every time you bent over.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> But how do you get anything out of the trunk?


Same way as you did with this '56. Worst comes to worst you took the spare tire off. 








I think on the Caddy you open the trunk remotely.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Never been a big fan of Continental kits.


My older brother has one of these.








He needs the beauty ring and cover for the Conti-Kit.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


With some modifications, been there.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Día de Muertos......Nov1/2.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 292130


This will work quite nicely.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


She can come.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 292192


satis dictum


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

So the waitress asked me if I wanted white toast or brown toast.
I said, "All toast is brown, you're thinking about bread."

(Borrowed from memory & possibly paraphrased.)


----------



## ol' 58

Electraglide said:


> She can come.


Indeed.


----------



## zontar

Verne said:


>


No, just no.

I rarely tuck in my shirt any way--I just prefer it that way.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## jimsz

laristotle said:


>


Looks like a Henry Big Boy Classic, one of my favorite rifles.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> With some modifications, been there.


you forgot, 'don that'



Electraglide said:


> She can come.


does she want to though?


----------



## laristotle

vadsy said:


> does she want to though?


as long as she's breathing hard, that's a start.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> as long as she's breathing hard, that's a start.


or sedated? after that they call it kidnapping


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## cheezyridr

ol' 58 said:


> View attachment 292284


i got a 'lectric can opener, why not?


----------



## keto

ol' 58 said:


> View attachment 292284


I'm not much of one for steampunk but, when done right, it does catch the eye.


----------



## ol' 58

keto said:


> I'm not much of one for steampunk but, when done right, it does catch the eye.


Same here.


----------



## Electraglide

As long as the pistons on the arms are the only pistons there then let's start winding her up.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


Seriously though, isn't that what you _would _write on the note if it _was_ your wife?


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Verne

High/Deaf said:


> Seriously though, isn't that what you _would _write on the note if it _was_ your wife?


"Heavy dear parts in bag".......with a black line through it....DEER. ;-)


----------



## Doug Gifford

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 292392


There were no such thing as round bails of hay when Jimi was alive. Good pun, though.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> There were no such thing as round bails of hay when Jimi was alive. Good pun, though.


Thank the dog. 100 lb bales of Alfalfa were bad enough. Especially if the tosser and catcher got out of sync.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## greco

Doug Gifford said:


> There were no such thing as round bails of hay when Jimi was alive. Good pun, though.


Maybe you missed them.

We had them in the late 60's in southern Ontario. I worked on several dairy and horse farms locally.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

greco said:


> Maybe you missed them.
> 
> We had them in the late 60's in southern Ontario. I worked on several dairy and horse farms locally.


Not saying they weren't around but never saw any where I was in BC in the early 60's. Tossed many a ton of the regular bales, mostly Alfalfa and Timothy and at least the same amount of straw. Round bales would never of fit in the barns.


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 292392


i thoroughly enjoyed that, thanks

my 1st wife and i used to like to go "valley cruisin". we'd get in the car with a joint or a couple beers and go ride the twisty roads listening to whatever awesome jams we had at the time. one time, we're ridin up this road, and there are hay bales like those (but not purple of course) out in the field. she says "i wonder how they do that?" so i told her that they cut the hay, and let it brown on the field. then they got a whole bunch of mexicans with rakes, all in a line. they'd begin raking the hay until they could roll it up in a long tube shape, then fasten it with bailing wire, cut it into sections, and leave it for the cows to munch on. i never gave it another thought until one day, years later, i heard her repeating it to a niece or nephew with the same question, as we drove past a farm somewhere else.


----------



## Verne

I told my kids, when they were much younger, that the big white wrapped rolls of hay were, in fact, wild marshmallows and that's how they grow. HAHAHA.


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


>



The year we got hitched there was a Toyota ad where people jumped in the air like that, so most of the guests did just that. Great photo.


----------



## JBFairthorne

One time when we were packing boxes of kitchen stuff for an impending move the ex wife marked the box Tubberware. I saw it and informed her it was called Tupperware. She said, no it’s Tubberware. They’re tubs.

True story. 

What an incredible dumb ass.


----------



## laristotle

JBFairthorne said:


> She said, no it’s Tubberware. They’re tubs.


Is this her?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Nah, she’s much prettier than my ex.


----------



## Verne

Ex wife says “you’ll never find another woman like me“.

I say back “that’s the point“.


----------



## laristotle

A husband died. A few years later the wife died. 
As she got to heaven she saw her husband and ran up to him with tears in her eyes. 
"Darling, oh how I've missed you!" 
The husband extends his arms stopping her from embracing him and says, 
"Woah there woman. The contract was until death."


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 292392


A few years ago I was doing an install at a wellsite out of Macklin Sask. A farmer there had wrapped his bales like these. 








Always wanted to ride to Macklin for this.


----------



## Electraglide

JBFairthorne said:


> One time when we were packing boxes of kitchen stuff for an impending move the ex wife marked the box Tubberware. I saw it and informed her it was called Tupperware. She said, no it’s Tubberware. They’re tubs.
> 
> True story.
> 
> What an incredible dumb ass.


And you married her. So I'm not the only dumb one.


----------



## Milkman

Doug Gifford said:


> There were no such thing as round bails of hay when Jimi was alive. Good pun, though.



Oh crap

Purple Hays


Holy face palm batman.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> And you married her. So I'm not the only dumb one.


My first wife believed that Jesus was Catholic.


----------



## mhammer




----------



## JBFairthorne

Electraglide said:


> And you married her. So I'm not the only dumb one.


The stupidity was relatively immediately obvious and tolerable. It was the lying c*** part that took time to figure out and was intolerable. Imagine having to assume EVERYTHING was a lie unless you know differently. She would even lie about small stuff just to avoid a conversation. Still does. It’s a drag because I’m forced to deal with her (and frequently bail her out of small financial troubles) for the sake of the kids. I truly do just assume everything is a lie though and am left with very few ugly surprises. People talk about freedom 55...for me that will be right around the time my boys reach 18. That’s MY freedom 55. 5 or 6 years and I’m finally OUT.


----------



## keto

mhammer said:


>



Holy. Priceless.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Never critisize your partners choices.
After all, you were one of them.


----------



## allthumbs56

Jim DaddyO said:


> Never critisize your partners choices.
> After all, you were one of them.


And a poor one, at that


----------



## laristotle

keto said:


> Holy. Priceless.


That it was. Tnx Mark.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## jb welder

mhammer said:


>


Thanks. 
I'm a big mad dog fan, but that's an all time great story, wrestling or not.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

allthumbs56 said:


> My first wife believed that Jesus was Catholic.


Don't all Catholics believe that?


----------



## allthumbs56

MarkM said:


> Don't all Catholics believe that?


You should have seen her face when I told her he wasn't even Christian


----------



## laristotle

After what he went through? Instead of ascending, he went to the other side of the planet.
Toking on the tobacco that was offered, he exclaimed 'More man'.
The shaman said 'later in the day', but the scribes didn't have spellcheck back then and added a t.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


pretty sure I dated her in the early eighties?

Or at least that is how I remember it! Lol


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>











More than just the eyes.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Tried to date her in the 60's but didn't play football or hockey so no go.


----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## Electraglide

To be 16 again.


----------



## laristotle

I'd rather go for 18 at the least. Don't have to worry about statutory rape. lol


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> After what he went through? Instead of ascending, he went to the other side of the planet.
> Toking on the tobacco that was offered, he exclaimed 'More man'.
> The shaman said 'later in the day', but the scribes didn't have spellcheck back then and added a t.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I'd rather go for 18 at the least. Don't have to worry about statutory rape. lol


Wasn't much of a problem back then. The AOC was less. "My aunt is late" was scary as hell.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> To be 16 again.


That's Justin Beiber in the middle, right?


----------



## laristotle

More students become 'sugar babies' to pay for university

*







*


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

Enough with the honey, back to the funny .............


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> More students become 'sugar babies' to pay for university
> 
> *
> View attachment 292772
> *


Nothing wrong with being a prostitute as long as you don’t feel remorse later and jump on the “me too” bandwagon.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> That's Justin Beiber in the middle, right?


The girl in the middle was 14 years old.......eleven years before Beiber's mother was born. My girlfriend at the time got sent home from school for wearing a skirt that short. It was a sign of the times and a breath of fresh air for us 16 year olds. Especially when a girl in a skirt that short was riding on the back of your bike.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Nothing wrong with being a prostitute as long as you don’t feel remorse later and jump on the “me too” bandwagon.


Not illegal either.


----------



## Electraglide

Perky


----------



## laristotle

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Especially when a girl in a skirt that short was riding on the back of your bike.


or on the bike in front of you.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=765263333962500


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> The girl in the middle was 14 years old.......eleven years before Beiber's mother was born. My girlfriend at the time got sent home from school for wearing a skirt that short. It was a sign of the times and a breath of fresh air for us 16 year olds. Especially when a girl in a skirt that short was riding on the back of your bike.


The girl in the middle is Twiggy is she not?

Twiggy's little brother had nicer legs.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> or on the bike in front of you.


There was that.....more than once.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 292930


But can she sing?


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> The girl in the middle is Twiggy is she not?
> 
> Twiggy's little brother had nicer legs.


Only if Twiggy's little brother did it for you.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> Only if Twiggy's little brother did it for you.


Need a little more meat on the bones and the right things in the right places


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> But can she sing?


Right! I'm sure that you care?


----------



## Electraglide

The right things seem to be in the right places.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Right! I'm sure that you care?


I do. Mind you I suppose she could hummmm along to the radio on a winter's drive.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> The right things seem to be in the right places.


that looks like a 10 year old boy questioning his gender identity


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## vadsy

Better


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 292990
> View attachment 292992


Needs a little whipped cream.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10217099297898002


----------



## Verne

Ummmmmmmmmmmm, wouldn't want to be the 2nd customer.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> or on the bike in front of you.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

Unless if these are your coworkers, stick with the black & whites BK. More pleasing to the eye.


----------



## butterknucket

Those are my 'disdain for linkedin' pictures.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Doug Gifford

I thought it was pretty darn random. Puzzled over it for the joke and then decided it really was random. Great work, BK!


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> Those are my 'disdain for linkedin' pictures.


It's nice that you clarified that. 
Maybe consider adding a joke line to those, so that we don't think that you're going off the rails and hit a boring point in your life? lol


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> It's nice that you clarified that.
> Maybe consider adding a joke line to those, so that we don't think that you're going off the rails and hit a boring point in your life? lol


If I really go off the rails, you'll know.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> If I really go off the rails, you'll know.


Yeah, we both learned that the hard way, eh?!


----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


>


Don't touch me I'm a real live wire


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Yeah, we both learned that the hard way, eh?!


Yep, I lost my Gold Status.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Something with some fun to it. A rock music quiz. 

This is easy peasy at the beginning and then the quiz gets a little harder. I scored 28/30. 




How many can you get right?


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lincoln

Lola said:


> Something with some fun to it. A rock music quiz.
> 
> This is easy peasy at the beginning and then the quiz gets a little harder. I scored 28/30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many can you get right?


I got 27. They fooled me a couple times......


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10217099297898002


Nice truck. 


cheezyridr said:


>


The tank on this bike is wrong for having the girl in front to you, even if she's laying on her back.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Classic


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Does she know the Fish cheer?


----------



## Electraglide

Not much has changed from when I did this on the same lake.


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>





zontar said:


>


Same eyes.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Something with some fun to it. A rock music quiz.
> 
> This is easy peasy at the beginning and then the quiz gets a little harder. I scored 28/30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many can you get right?


I got all them right--but my answer to the Linking Park one was "I don't care"
(So according to them I missed it)
But the question on the first great female rock star--when that came up I thought, "According to...?"
It certainly wasn't Joan Jett as Grace Slick & Janis preceded her.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> I got all them right--but my answer to the Linking Park one was "I don't care"
> (So according to them I missed it)
> But the question on the first great female rock star--when that came up I thought, "According to...?"
> It certainly wasn't Joan Jett as Grace Slick & Janis preceded her.


Don’t read much into this as it was just for fun. It was Janis correct answer.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Don’t read much into this as it was just for fun. It was Janis correct answer.


I know it's for fun & IO would agree with Janis as the answer--but they should have given some criteria to fit the other questions.

And also that's why my Linkin Park answer was "I don't care"


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Does she know the Fish cheer?


you know she used to do porn, right?


----------



## MarkM

jb welder said:


> Don't touch me I'm a real live wire


Who is that, Lita Ford?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> you know she used to do porn, right?


Possibly still does.....who knows. Does have that Debbie Does Dallas sort of vibe. Personally I have nothing against people who do porn. Just wondered if she knows the cheer? Do you?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


RIP Kirk


----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


>


Looks like Kirk already had a taste of Heaven. RIP.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Looks like Kirk already had a taste of Heaven. RIP.


Very close to having one there.


----------



## Electraglide

Smile.
Photo radar cameras have been disappearing from Toronto streets


----------



## butterknucket

More Linkedin propaganda.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> More Linkedin propaganda.


Looks like a bunch of Capistranos.


----------



## Electraglide

Monarch mystery: 2 butterfly activists found dead days apart in Mexico


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Smile.
> Photo radar cameras have been disappearing from Toronto streets


_someone managed to steal a handful of the over 360-kilogram machines
_
My guess is that someone's using a tow truck.


----------



## laristotle

Wife Puts Baby's Face On T-Shirt, Scares The Heck Out Of Dad During Rinse Cycle


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Possibly still does.....who knows. Does have that Debbie Does Dallas sort of vibe. Personally I have nothing against people who do porn. Just wondered if she knows the cheer? Do you?


i don't know what the fish cheer actually is. i only mention the porn star thing because it increases the chances of clam chowder


----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

gimme an F .......... whats that spell 

country joe mcdonald and the fish .... woodstock .


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> you know she used to do porn, right?


I wasn't aware of that....

Not that I care either.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> I wasn't aware of that....
> 
> Not that I care either.


lots of famous actors have done softcore stuff. even jackie chan


----------



## oldjoat

kung poon ?


----------



## allthumbs56

cheezyridr said:


> lots of famous actors have done softcore stuff. even jackie chan


I'll never be able to watch Rush Hour again


----------



## cheezyridr

allthumbs56 said:


> I'll never be able to watch Rush Hour again


it's the worst of his entire catalog. no big loss. i used to collect kung fu movies. at one time i had almost 80 titles he acted in. and that wasn't even all of them.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i don't know what the fish cheer actually is. i only mention the porn star thing because it increases the chances of clam chowder


I keep forgetting you're just a kid. Woodstock, Country Joe. I prefer West Coast Clam Chowder myself, with fresh from the pan or rocks Bannock and Coffee.


----------



## Electraglide

Some interesting things in here such as when your wife or partner or your mother calls you Sweetie and pet they are actually being demeaning and that the word pet originally meant "a domestic or tamed animal kept for companionship or pleasure." Isn't part of that illegal? 
Is the Word "Pet" Harmful and Demeaning to Animals?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Why not

 Share your story! Valentine’s Day is coming! 

•How you met: Never met 
•How long have you been together: never 
•Married?: nope 
•How many kids? None
•First date: never happened 
•Age difference: no age to compare
•Who was interested first: none
•Who is taller:I can’t be taller than my self 
•Who said I love you first: none 
•Most impatient: none
•Most sensitive: none
•Most crazy: none
•Loudest: none but I’m pretty loud 
•Most stubborn: no one
•Falls asleep first: cant fall asleep faster than me 
•Cooks better: I don’t like to cook 
•Better morning person: not me 
•Best driver: well I don’t drive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder

MarkM said:


> Who is that, Lita Ford?


Nope. 
Tina Weymouth


----------



## Lola

Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Wardo

silvertonebetty said:


> Why not
> 
> Share your story! Valentine’s Day is coming!


She could drive as fast as me.
But she stopped at all the lights.


----------



## Electraglide

Take the V12 and add 4 more cylinders. 








1930 classic Cadillac beauty.


----------



## zontar




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Milkman

My Dad just bought one of these.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> My Dad just bought one of these.


Your dad is awesome!


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> My Dad just bought one of these.


These are so cool. One of my husband’s friends had one of these. Not this exact one but very similar.


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Your dad is awesome!


I couldn't agree more.

He's like Buck Owens meets McGyver.

He has never lost the spirit of adventure, still playing gigs (at old folks homes) to this day. He's 85.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> He's like Buck Owens meets McGyver.
> 
> He has never lost the spirit of adventure, still playing gigs (at old folks homes) to this day. He's 85.


Does he need another son?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ever prank anyone and they’ve fell for it hook line and sinker lol . Well it happened now we are even for him giving the ford dealership my phone number. You gotta love those texting apps . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Does he need another son?


Maybe a better one.

He has three (and one daughter).

On one of my excursions to Nashville he asked if I would look for some stage clothes for him.

I decked him out pretty slick.


----------



## laristotle

Would make good album cover shots.


----------



## butterknucket

All your dad needs now is a beard to pull off the rugged road veteran look.


----------



## Milkman

I've always known my dad as a troubadour / inventor....

Big shoes to fill.


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


> Maybe a better one.
> 
> He has three (and one daughter).
> 
> On one of my excursions to Nashville he asked if I would look for some stage clothes for him.
> 
> I decked him out pretty slick.
> 
> View attachment 293338
> View attachment 293340


Having looked through some of the western-wear stores there, and the price tags, my gut tells me the shirt cost more than the guitar.


----------



## mhammer

My cousin sent me this today:

> An oldie…..still made me laugh!
>
> Who Is Jack Schitt?
> For some time many of us have wondered just who is Jack Schitt.
>
> We find ourselves at a loss when someone says, 'You don't know Jack Schitt!'
>
>
> Well, thanks to genealogy efforts, you can now respond in an intellectual way.
>
>
> Jack Schitt is the only son of Awe Schitt.
>
>
> Awe Schitt was married to O. Schitt, the fertilizer magnate, and owner of Needeep
N. Schitt, Inc. They had one son, Jack.
>
>
> In turn, Jack Schitt married Noe Schitt. The deeply religious couple produced six
children: Holie Schitt, Giva Schitt, Fulla Schitt, Bull Schitt, and the twins Deep
Schitt and Dip Schitt.
>
>
> Against her parents' objections, Deep Schitt married Dumb Schitt, a high school
dropout.
>
>
> After being married 15 years, Jack and Noe Schitt divorced. Noe Schitt later
married Ted Sherlock, and because her kids were living with them, she wanted to
keep her previous name. She was then known as Noe Schitt-Sherlock.
>
>
> Meanwhile, Dip Schitt married Loda Schitt, and they produced a son with a rather
nervous disposition who was nick-named Chicken Schitt.
>
>
> Two of the other six children, Fulla Schitt and Giva Schitt, were inseparable
throughout childhood and subsequently married the Happens brothers in a dual
ceremony.
>
>
> The wedding announcement in the newspaper announced the Schitt-Happens nuptials.
>
>
> The Schitt-Happens children were Dawg, Byrd, and Horse.
>
>
> Bull Schitt, the prodigal son, left home to tour the world.
>
>
> He recently returned from Italy with his new Italian bride, Pisa Schitt.
>
>
> Now when someone says, 'You don't know Jack Schitt,' you can correct them.
>
>
> Sincerely,
>
>
> Crock O. Schitt
>
>
> NOTE: PLEASE PASS THIS ON TO ANYONE WHO NEEDS A LAUGH. REMEMBER: IF YOU DON'T THEN
YOU MIGHT POSSIBLY BE RELATED TO FULLA SCHITT


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> Having looked through some of the western-wear stores there, and the price tags, my gut tells me the shirt cost more than the guitar.


It’s nice stuff and you’re probably right but I didn’t buy the guitar so I’m not sure.

I grabbed two Skully shirts, an embroidered jacket, and a couple of nice bolo ties.

It was not cheap.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


> It’s nice stuff and you’re probably right but I didn’t buy the guitar so I’m not sure.
> 
> I grabbed two Skully shirts, an embroidered jacket, and a couple of nice bolo ties.
> 
> It was not cheap.


What blew me away was the prices of children's cowboy boots. One of the things I learned from my own kids was that there is simply no point in buying children "quality footwear". They will quickly outgrow even the shoddiest products, before those shoes start to show any wear and tear. So why on earth would someone spend $400 on a fancy pair of cowboy boots for a 6 year-old that will fit them for maybe the next 6 months? At least your dad's shirt/s will last him for the rest of his life.

I acquired a nice two-tone (red and black) western shirt with the fancy stitching back in 1972, bequeathed to me by our band's singer, which he acquired from an Italian C&W musician he knew. Still fits, has all its buttons, and still looks half-decent.


----------



## reckless toboggan

mhammer said:


> Having looked through some of the western-wear stores there, and the price tags, my gut tells me the shirt cost more than the guitar.





Milkman said:


> It’s nice stuff and you’re probably right but I didn’t buy the guitar so I’m not sure.
> 
> I grabbed two Skully shirts, an embroidered jacket, and a couple of nice bolo ties.
> 
> It was not cheap.






mhammer said:


> What blew me away was the prices of children's cowboy boots. One of the things I learned from my own kids was that there is simply no point in buying children "quality footwear". They will quickly outgrow even the shoddiest products, before those shoes start to show any wear and tear. So why on earth would someone spend $400 on a fancy pair of cowboy boots for a 6 year-old that will fit them for maybe the next 6 months? At least your dad's shirt/s will last him for the rest of his life.
> 
> I acquired a nice two-tone (red and black) western shirt with the fancy stitching back in 1972, bequeathed to me by our band's singer, which he acquired from an Italian C&W musician he knew. Still fits, has all its buttons, and still looks half-decent.



And don't even get me started on the price of a good horse...


----------



## butterknucket

Dear Winner

We hereby bring to your notice that you have a limited time to redeem your prize won or your prize shall be forfeited. Kindly get back to us as soon as possible

We urgently await your respond.

Best Regards,
Mrs. Aminah Harris


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Kenmac

Just for a laugh, the worst tattoos ever.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


>


Sigourney Weaver?


butterknucket said:


>


It's not just bikers that don't smile while on the road. lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Makes you wonder if that newspaper was actively looking for an editor at the time of that headline.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Sigourney Weaver?
> 
> It's not just bikers that don't smile while on the road. lol


Yes


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


Like the actual peer reviewed journal article I once read that said teenage pregnancies tend to decline after the age of 25.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> Like the actual peer reviewed journal article I once read that said teenage pregnancies tend to decline after the age of 25.


Maybe even sooner.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Maybe even sooner.


Don't be that much of an optimist.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>











Too bad the Club de Mer was destroyed. Might have given the 'Vette and T-Bird a run for their money. The Janus did a bit better......Zundapp made them for a couple of years.


butterknucket said:


>


Damn.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Makes you wonder if that newspaper was actively looking for an editor at the time of that headline.


I doubt it, they don't need one. There's nothing wrong with the head line or the article.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Sharon?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Sharon?


No, but I can't remember at this point who she is.

Edit: Yvette Mimieux


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

You have been scheduled for Bass Guitar


----------



## laristotle

With all the beauties that BK posts, this should fit in nicely


----------



## Verne

I prefer this one from 2014. Also PMJ.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> No, but I can't remember at this point who she is.
> 
> Edit: Yvette Mimieux


A very young Yvette


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

to this very day, the most beautiful actresses who ever lived, were these:




























most of you probably know hedy lamarr and gina lollabrigida. but you probably don't know choi ji woo. one of my fav actresses (she's korean)
very talented, as well as beautiful. you cannot watch her 2006 movie " now and forever" without completely falling for her. one of the saddest movies i've ever seen in my life. if you can watch it with dry eyes at the end, you don't have a soul.

honorable mentions:



joey wong. i think she's in her 50's when this pic was taken. she's done a ton of movies, but i liked her best in "butterfly sword" also starring the classy and beautiful michelle yeoh










maggie cheung she's done a ton of movies, but if she looks familiar to any of you, it's probably from the 2002 movie "hero", starring jet li, donny yen, tony leung, and zang ziyi. she played the character _flying snow_


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 293608


First gear, it's alright.
Second gear, I lean right.
Third gear, hold on tight.
Faster, faster, fasssssttttteeeeerrrrr!!!


----------



## Electraglide

I say you're wrong cheezy.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206951401579738


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

When you're really having a bad day.


----------



## zontar

I saw this on another site (So this is not me, but someone else, but I was amused) in reference to A&W's slogan "Good Food makes good food"

Eating A&W 
My girlfriend: "Humans make their food. So does that mean they're telling us that humans are good food." 
Me:

















!!!


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


>


You wanna buy some pre-millinium enter-tainment?


----------



## butterknucket

The amount that things have changed over the last twenty years is staggering.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> The amount that things have changed over the last twenty years is staggering.


They didn't change, they just got smaller.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> They didn't change, they just got smaller.



Selectavision?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Woke up this morning day off and within hours I am infected with the flu. Everyone is really sick in this household, I was the exception but not anymore. 

This really sucks. I can’t believe how fast this hit me. 

Cookies are good for what ails you. I think I will just sleep all day long but then I will be up all night. Oh well. 

Anyone else had the flu this season? 

My hubby says it’s because I didn’t get the flu shot. I just don’t believe in them. 

Waiting for the sandman!


----------



## vadsy

Flu shots are poison! Good for you to avoid them


----------



## High/Deaf

A flat earth doesn't have any flu virus, so your probably pretty safe.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Selectavision?


That was one of the ways but Selectavision was more like a very advanced record player with a fancy needle. These were large laser read discs. If you played one of these discs on a Selectavision player it could really screwed things up.


----------



## oldjoat

Lola said:


> Woke up this morning day off and within hours I am infected with the flu. Everyone is really sick in this household, I was the exception but not anymore.



get better soon !


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> That was one of the ways but Selectavision was more like a very advanced record player with a fancy needle. These were large laser read discs. If you played one of these discs on a Selectavision player it could really screwed things up.


I remember laserdisks well, but I don't rememember the actual players looking like that. 

Come to think of it, I don't think I knew a singler person who owned one. I remember laserdisks in the stores though.


----------



## Verne

First and only movie I ever saw on laser disc was that popular Christmas movie...............Die Hard. Was pretty cutting edge for 1988.


Cuz it ain't Christmas until Hans Gruber falls off Nakatomi Tower.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=174627143799314


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## bzrkrage

butterknucket said:


>


Jon & Samantha Fox.
She started batting for the "other team " immediately after this photo. ( thanks for those shorts Jon!)


----------



## Verne




----------



## zontar

The way the editor works is via sliders you can set to adjust different parameters contained in an effect.


----------



## Doug Gifford

butterknucket said:


> I remember laserdisks well, but I don't rememember the actual players looking like that.
> 
> Come to think of it, I don't think I knew a singler person who owned one. I remember laserdisks in the stores though.


There was a HyperCard driver set to control Laserdisks. I spent a couple of years programming for the Toronto Urban Studies Centre with that: map-based HyperCard stacks where you clicked on locations and a photo would come up on the separate TV screen. Students would do field trips and take photos of locations and I'd make the thing work. Cutting edge at the time. Later when Macs got colour screens, we moved to SuperCard and put the photos on the computer screen. It was a fun and interesting gig. Couldn't run them today on anything, though.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## iamthehub

butterknucket said:


>


Gillian Anderson?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I remember laserdisks well, but I don't rememember the actual players looking like that.
> 
> Come to think of it, I don't think I knew a singler person who owned one. I remember laserdisks in the stores though.


A friend had one, at the time they were a big deal.....no tapes to get snarled up....but what there was to watch was limited and expensive. You had to have two setups, disc and VHS or Beta.....especially if you had a video camera.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


She also says "FINE" when you ask how she's feeling.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Ricky had a good thing.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Where's Fred?


----------



## butterknucket

iamthehub said:


> Gillian Anderson?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> Ricky had a good thing.


and why did he leave ? ( as well as most of the cast ?) 
looks only go so far , she was known to be a B***h in real life 
life's too short to suffer with that stuff.


----------



## High/Deaf

Doug Gifford said:


> There was a HyperCard driver set to control Laserdisks. I spent a couple of years programming for the Toronto Urban Studies Centre with that: map-based HyperCard stacks where you clicked on locations and a photo would come up on the separate TV screen. Students would do field trips and take photos of locations and I'd make the thing work. Cutting edge at the time. Later when Macs got colour screens, we moved to SuperCard and put the photos on the computer screen. It was a fun and interesting gig. Couldn't run them today on anything, though.


The earliest interactive video booths used this technology. Tape or film didn't have the instant access that the earliest laser discs could provide. I worked for a production company that made quite a few of these for the Cdn govt to use at the Australian Expo (around 1990?). Something about the size of a mailbox with an angled glass front that you could touch to view different aspects of Canada. The company also produced the video being shown and the programming to make it interactive.

The decade before that, I worked for a Sony distributor repairing them. Rare and expensive, they never really made it out of the 'industrial' market into the 'consumer' market. Very cool inside, they used a discrete laser (about the size of an empty toilet paper roll) and a light path of mirrors that had to be aligned manually. A couple of the mirrors were on servos (like a chart recorder) to provide tracking and then the light went through a focus lens, again tweekable, to bounce off the disc. But they paved the way for CD and DVD, where all that cool crap was embedded in a complicated and unrepairable blob of tech. Bummer.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> You wanna buy some pre-millinium enter-tainment?


i kinda like the chinese version












butterknucket said:


>


that's pretty creepy because it looks like my mom _alot_



oldjoat said:


> and why did he leave ? ( as well as most of the cast ?)
> looks only go so far , she was known to be a B***h in real life
> life's too short to suffer with that stuff.


she is the reason we have star trek. i'm not even kidding.



laristotle said:


>


me @ 6:28, determined to get to work on time


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> and why did he leave ? ( as well as most of the cast ?)
> looks only go so far , she was known to be a B***h in real life
> life's too short to suffer with that stuff.


Didn't matter much back then. He had a good ride and he rode it until her fame and the show dwindled. Plus he had a problem with the bottle and other women.....or so they say.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i kinda like the chinese version


I don't think they're the same type of movie and is that one on BetaMax?


----------



## oldjoat

cheezyridr said:


> she is the reason we have star trek. i'm not even kidding.


Ok . I'm hooked (line and sinker )
HOW?



Electraglide said:


> He had a good ride and he rode it until her fame and the show dwindled. Plus he had a problem with the bottle and other women


he was well known in cuba ( before and without her )
and she's probably the reason that drove him to the bottle and other women .
her kid didn't last long either


----------



## cheezyridr

oldjoat said:


> Ok . I'm hooked (line and sinker )
> HOW?


the story is, that she was a high powered producer at the time t.o.s. was introduced, the pilot had bombed, and was over budget. her production company turned it down, it went to another network, bombed there, and they came back to her production company to ask again. the board of directors told rodenberry to go pound sand. she over ruled them, and the rest is history


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> Ok . I'm hooked (line and sinker )
> HOW?
> 
> 
> he was well known in cuba ( before and without her )
> and she's probably the reason that drove him to the bottle and other women .
> her kid didn't last long either


I think he was there before he met her.....and he was better known in the states too. Seems the family moved to Miami in '34 and he was drafted in '40. Same year he married Lucy.


----------



## vadsy

desilu productions


----------



## oldjoat

hhhhmmmmm and never any red headed aliens .
and the bad sneaky aliens had spanish accents .


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> he was drafted in '40. Same year he married Lucy.


nothing to live for , so why not get married I guess.^)@#


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> hhhhmmmmm and never any red headed aliens .
> and the bad sneaky aliens had spanish accents .


?


----------



## oldjoat

the original khan was ricardo montolban


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> the original khan was ricardo montolban


The Corinthian leather guy. Didn't know he played Kubla or Gengis.


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> Corinthian leather


made by monks pissing on the hides ....


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> made by monks pissing on the hides ....


Did they chew it afterwards like the Eskimos do with Cariboo hides. Never did own a Cordoba myself.


----------



## oldjoat

never asked the monks .


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

gotta get one of these !


----------



## Lola

oldjoat said:


> get better soon !


Thank you. I appreciate your well wishes.


----------



## zontar

Always throw that in


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 294076






Just leave the G string I guess.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf

Why people might be afraid of clowns.


----------



## High/Deaf

Why people are actually afraid of clowns.


----------



## jimsz




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

So, let me get this straight. I go to the grocery store and buy a pack of ham wrapped in plastic, a loaf of bread in a plastic bag, 4l of milk in a plastic jug, a pack of napkins wrapped in plastic, a Greek salad in a plastic container, a plastic bottle of mustard and a plastic bottle of ketchup, and they won't give me a plastic bag to carry it home in because plastic is bad for the environment.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> So, let me get this straight. I go to the grocery store and buy a pack of ham wrapped in plastic, a loaf of bread in a plastic bag, 4l of milk in a plastic jug, a pack of napkins wrapped in plastic, a Greek salad in a plastic container, a plastic bottle of mustard and a plastic bottle of ketchup, and they won't give me a plastic bag to carry it home in because plastic is bad for the environment.


They won't give you one but they will sell you four or two "recyclable" ones at over "1.50 each.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Sounds like the guy is complaining about what looks like a good course.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Jim DaddyO said:


> So, let me get this straight. I go to the grocery store and buy a pack of ham wrapped in plastic, a loaf of bread in a plastic bag, 4l of milk in a plastic jug, a pack of napkins wrapped in plastic, a Greek salad in a plastic container, a plastic bottle of mustard and a plastic bottle of ketchup, and they won't give me a plastic bag to carry it home in because plastic is bad for the environment.


Is there a problem with any of that?


----------



## zontar

Penguin.
That pompous waddling master of foul play, maestro of a million criminal umbrellas.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

new band maid just dropped! woot! gonna be a great day!


----------



## cheezyridr

High/Deaf said:


> Why people are actually afraid of clowns.
> 
> View attachment 294122


what do they say about people with big feet? 
what do they say about people who drive big cars?

now you know the REAL reason clowns are scary


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> what do they say about people with big feet?
> what do they say about people who drive big cars?
> 
> now you know the REAL reason clowns are scary


But from what I recall, don't clowns drive small cars?








One could almost say fear of clowns started with these guys.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> But from what I recall, don't clowns drive small cars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One could almost say fear of clowns started with these guys.


they say guys with big feet have a big dick. 
they say guys with a big car are compensating for a small dick. that's what makes clowns scary. the suggestion that they have huge cocks. 
jokes aren't funny when you have to explain them


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> jokes aren't funny when you have to explain them


A blind man wanders into an all girls biker bar by mistake.
He finds his way to a bar stool and orders a beer.
After sitting there for awhile, he yells to the bartender, “Hey, you wanna hear a blonde joke?”
The bar immediately falls absolutely silent. In a very deep, husky voice, the woman next to him says, “Before you tell that joke, sir, I think it is only fair — given that you are blind — that you should know five things:

The bartender is a blonde girl with a baseball bat.
The bouncer is a blonde girl.
I’m a 6 foot tall, 175 lb. Blonde woman with a black belt in karate.
The woman sitting next to me is blonde and a professional weightlifter.
The lady to your right is blonde and a professional wrestler. Now, think about it seriously, Mister. Do you still wanna tell that joke?”
The blind man thinks for a second, shakes his head, and mutters, “No… Not if I’m gonna have to explain it five times.”


----------



## Electraglide

r


cheezyridr said:


> they say guys with big feet have a big dick.
> they say guys with a big car are compensating for a small dick. that's what makes clowns scary. the suggestion that they have huge cocks.
> jokes aren't funny when you have to explain them


I thought it was guys with bitch balls on the back of their pickup trucks who were compensating. As far as big feet goes, I have size 14 and the girls have never complained. Girls have always been interested in finding out if it's true. The nice thing about big cars is the big bed they have for a back seat but then back in the day almost all the cars were big.
Another punchline:
"350 lbs of dynamite with a 3 second fuse."


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Penguin.
> That pompous waddling master of foul play, maestro of a million criminal umbrellas.


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> they say guys with a big car are compensating for a small dick









Electraglide said:


> "350 lbs of dynamite with a 3 second fuse."


her - 'who are you going to satisfy with that little thing!?'
him - 'me, bitch'


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> I thought it was guys with bitch balls on the back of their pickup trucks who were compensating. As far as big feet goes, I have size 14 and the girls have never complained. Girls have always been interested in finding out if it's true. The nice thing about big cars is the big bed they have for a back seat but then back in the day almost all the cars were big.
> Another punchline:
> "350 lbs of dynamite with a 3 second fuse."


what are bitch balls?


----------



## laristotle

truck nuts


----------



## reckless toboggan

vadsy said:


> what are bitch balls?





laristotle said:


> truck nuts
> 
> View attachment 294362


Most commonly found on the truck species Roadea Princessus.


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> truck nuts
> 
> View attachment 294362


ahh, ..why not just call them truck nuts?


----------



## cheezyridr

either way, dumbest trend i can think of


----------



## reckless toboggan

vadsy said:


> ahh, ..why not just call them truck nuts?


Because they're for Road Princess trucks.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> her - 'who are you going to satisfy with that little thing!?'
> him - 'me, bitch'


A 3 second fues don't even give anybody time to get started.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


In Kindergarten we had to make animals from Playdough.

I did a worm, so I was finished first & had the choice of all thetas to play with, while others slaved over their playdough.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


>


Sure, although the quote refers to this one:


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Sure, although the quote refers to this one:


Yeah but he wasn't very penguinny.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> they say guys with big feet have a big dick.
> they say guys with a big car are compensating for a small dick. that's what makes clowns scary. the suggestion that they have huge cocks.
> jokes aren't funny when you have to explain them


So the ultimate oxymoron would be a clown parade like this?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Closest I came to one of these was a right hand drive Thames Trader with sliding front doors. The '76 Dodge had a bed in the back and a pregnant wife in the front seat......the bed was removable.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Did you know that the dog that found John Wayne Bobbit's severed penis was a Cocker Spaniel?


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 294522


Watch out for Napoleon and Mr. Fredrick and don't believe all that Moses says.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=269191993952786


----------



## laristotle

.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 294570


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 294682


You can see a lot of clear cuts, past and present from the space station.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 294690


especially when they look like that


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Yeah but he wasn't very penguinny.


I still prefer him, but if you like DeVito better--go for it.
they ere both Penguin in official movies.


----------



## vadsy

zontar said:


> I still prefer him, but if you like DeVito better--go for it.
> they ere both Penguin in official movies.


A Horse of Another Color was just on tonight


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I still prefer him, but if you like DeVito better--go for it.
> they ere both Penguin in official movies.


I prefer him in Of Mice and Men myself. DeVito was the only Penguin I saw in a movie.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

How to traumatize a child with one finger in 3 seconds.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 294710


Get some class.


----------



## keto




----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

thank god they didn't use it as an ad for adult diapers


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Get some class.


isn't that an urn?


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> isn't that an urn?


Give the man a Seegar. Sort of a portable grave same as the 2 oz shot flask with ashes in it that I carry every where that I go. Uncle Wayne was in something like that strapped to the back of my bike on his send off ride but damned if the lid didn't come off. Skinny's fell overboard.


----------



## oldjoat

dust in the wind ... I'm sure he'd approve.
still traveling around the world as the wind blows


----------



## butterknucket

Why do things like this show up when I go on to Reddit? 

*My Amazing Postpartum Poop*








I've heard a lot of nightmare stories about the first poop after labor being terrible. Like people seriously said it was more painful than actually giving birth. I was legitimately afraid to use the bathroom after giving birth, to the point where a lovely nurse had to sternly but kindly tell me to drink up, I must go to the bathroom. But that was not my experience. So now I want to share a good postpartum bathroom story with you to counter all the horrible ones!

I had severe preeclampsia, so I was put on magnesium while getting induced and for 24 hours afterwards. This meant that for three days, I was a fall risk. I was put on an IV and a catheter. I didn't poop that entire time. So I knew I was in for a doozy when it finally came.

I could feel it building up. The first pee hadn't been too terrible, though I had to be walked to the bathroom by the stern but kind nurse, and she helped me through the process. (Modesty fucked out of there before I was cath'ed and had a nurse help me use a bedpan and wipe me for a full night.) I had the dermoplast. The baby was fed and changed and asleep for the time being. I informed my husband that it was Time, that I was going to Poop, so please do not disturb me. And please turn on some white noise so that you can't hear me.

I limped over to the bathroom (my legs weren't strong after three days of being in bed) and made it to the toilet. I sat, took a deep breath, then released.

I won't get too graphic, but I have to tell you, it was the most cleansing experience. Liquids and solids all came out. I was completely emptied. There was some straining due to sore abdominal muscles, but overall, I was completely satisfied. In fact, I enjoyed it so much that I spent the next few days talking about it, to the point where my husband and mom were like, move on already. You have a beautiful newborn. Stop talking about your poop.

I still think about that joyous poop. I'm sure it was the best poop of my entire life.

So please, first time moms, don't be too scared when it comes. The whole process of giving birth is disgusting and traumatic and painful, and nothing will change that. But you are all amazing and brave and can do it. You've made it this far, you've got amazing professionals to help you, and you have support - if not from friends and family, then from all the other moms who have been through it and are with you in spirit.

And I hope you enjoy your first postpartum poop!


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> dust in the wind ... I'm sure he'd approve.
> still traveling around the world as the wind blows


Illegal as hell and as soon as they saw the lid come off on Highway 2 the people behind me pulled into the other lane. Neither me or Wayne were wearing helmets that ride but he was wearing his cut off. I figure part of Wayne got plastered over the front of a semi which, from what people say, is where he should have ended up more than once.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> And I hope you enjoy your first postpartum poop!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Pretty sure there are a number of guys here who can relate...................I, sadly, cannot at this point.


----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> Get some class.


Had a friend pass away and his son air brushed a mural on a old shovel head fuel tank for his last earthly remains.

I was reall nice, I did not want to be disrespectful and take a picture of it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Existential parking lot, for philosophers only.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Remember the delivery of your first born?

This is hysterical. Ya gotta watch this.


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> Had a friend pass away and his son air brushed a mural on a old shovel head fuel tank for his last earthly remains.
> 
> I was reall nice, I did not want to be disrespectful and take a picture of it.


Nice. That wouldn't have been disrespectful, just memories of a friend. I carry a Masterlink on my key chain and put one in the hole or with the ashes when I can. Same as I carry the shot flask.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

So it seems. To plague us with his conundrums.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy




----------



## butterknucket

My grandmother had a house full of stuff like that.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10219581451354326


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Wow, what a great weekend for us.

Sometimes people just know when you need a little love.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


my actual door mat


----------



## Electraglide

There was only one statue of Jackson Browne when I was there and now Glenn Frey has been added.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Hands don't help in instances like this. As Mr. Myagi.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Hands don't help in instances like this. As Mr. Myagi.


considering his reach was probably less than 60"


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> considering his reach was probably less than 60"


I was referring to where the guys hands were cheezy. He could grab the foot but they are otherwise occupied and that doesn't do any good.


----------



## keto

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10219581451354326


Amazing. Made my morning lol.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 295054


You don't expect the one on the back of the honda to know how to cook do you? Especially after they took Granny's bike away from her.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 295054


----------



## zontar

I wasn't going to use it myself.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> I wasn't going to use it myself.


LOL, Bronson.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2559707554314250


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

So I was in the McDonald’s drive-through this morning and the lady behind me honked at me and flipped me off because I was taking to long to order.  

So I paid for her food.  

I moved up and she leaned out the window looking all crazy at me because the teller told her I paid for her food. She felt embarrassed. 

When I got to the second window to get my food, I showed them both receipts and took her food too!

I paid for it, it’s mine! Now she has to wait even longer. 

She gonna learn today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Good stuff. I like that


----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> Hands don't help in instances like this. As Mr. Myagi.


I don't get out much, watch tv or movies, who is that ball buster and what movie is that?


----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


Cheryl Ladd?


----------



## butterknucket

MarkM said:


> Cheryl Ladd?


*Cybill Shepherd*


----------



## butterknucket

I almost posted a picture of a dog in this thread, but I thought it might get it locked.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Wonder Woman in disguise.


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> I don't get out much, watch tv or movies, who is that ball buster and what movie is that?


karate kid....I think 1. The guy doing the kicking was the original Arnold on Happy Days. If you watched Mash he was a Korean army officer.


----------



## butterknucket

MarkM said:


> I don't get out much, watch tv or movies, who is that ball buster and what movie is that?


Pat Morita from the Karate Kid.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


I don't know the names but that's a nice Shovel except the pipes are too short. I'd say it started out as a '67 or '68.


----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


> *Cybill Shepherd*


Right around the time of The Last Picture Show, in which she is briefly topless


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> I don't know the names but that's a nice Shovel except the pipes are too short. I'd say it started out as a '67 or '68.


The girl on the back is either wearing long pants or is missing her right foot.


----------



## Milkman

Need some hand cream and a few tissues fellas?


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> Need some hand cream and a few tissues fellas?


real men don't need lube


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Need some hand cream and a few tissues fellas?


You're the one who brought it up.


----------



## Milkman

But


butterknucket said:


> You're the one who brought it up.


But I’m not the one posting all the wank pics.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> But
> 
> 
> But I’m not the one posting all the wank pics.


Hmmmm ..... I just see pretty girls..................................... both hands on the desk.

You sir must be a dirty bird


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> But
> 
> 
> But I’m not the one posting all the wank pics.


Appreciation pics

Other people wanking is none of my business.


----------



## reckless toboggan

If you can't look at a picture of a women without wanking, you might want to seek help.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

LOL yeah sure guys.

enjoy


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> real men don't need lube


But it makes things go better, especially if it is warm. The girl who put lube on me this morning.....sorry milk man, no hand cream.....knew what she was doing, made the whole experience enjoyable, even when she had me roll on one side then the other and said I was a hell of a lot better than a lot of the younger guys she sees. And, to top it all off the gov't paid for it. As far as Wanking pictures go, if this does it for you you must have lead a very sheltered life.


----------



## Electraglide

9 out of 10 teenage boys preferred this








to this


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 295258


Forget the sweater boys, think Leather.


----------



## Electraglide

Do they still do concert posters








1967, Vancouver.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> if this does it for you you must have lead a very sheltered life.


i think i would agree with that, but i'm not entirely sold. i think about being a kid, and going through playboy mag someone nic'd from their dad. 
to me (and i suppose most boys my age at that time) those women were hot, in some forbidden way. i suppose because if we got caught with it, we'd be in trouble, and sure to get a lecture. but maybe also because, as a 12 yr old, i didn't know any women like that. women who were pretty, and were built in some idealized way, half naked in some stretched out pose, washing a ferrari or something. who did that? i had no idea, but i was glad somebody did. hahaha

now the internet is old enough that if it was a person, it could be elected president. i've seen things. some of it hot, some of it not for me. 
but some of it...holy crap some of it weirds me right the fuck out. some of it i think _how the hell do you learn that that's "your thing"_? some of it is so dark i can only think of it as evil. some of it is benign but so bizzare and specific. people who dress as s&m horses and are led through a steeplechase. that's a thing. 
i once knew a guy who's favorite thing was pregnant chick's feet. and that was pre-internet. not hurtin anybody, but just so different than me, i don't understand it.


----------



## reckless toboggan

butterknucket said:


>


Is that a banana? Or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Sweet Caroline. She's the only one left.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Not a Harley or an Indian, I'm thinking Ace.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


In the mid 60's people were smoking banana skins and morning glory seeds.....never thought of snorting them.


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> LOL, Bronson.


Yup.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i think i would agree with that, but i'm not entirely sold. i think about being a kid, and going through playboy mag someone nic'd from their dad.
> to me (and i suppose most boys my age at that time) those women were hot, in some forbidden way. i suppose because if we got caught with it, we'd be in trouble, and sure to get a lecture. but maybe also because, as a 12 yr old, i didn't know any women like that. women who were pretty, and were built in some idealized way, half naked in some stretched out pose, washing a ferrari or something. who did that? i had no idea, but i was glad somebody did. hahaha
> 
> now the internet is old enough that if it was a person, it could be elected president. i've seen things. some of it hot, some of it not for me.
> but some of it...holy crap some of it weirds me right the fuck out. some of it i think _how the hell do you learn that that's "your thing"_? some of it is so dark i can only think of it as evil. some of it is benign but so bizzare and specific. people who dress as s&m horses and are led through a steeplechase. that's a thing.
> i once knew a guy who's favorite thing was pregnant chick's feet. and that was pre-internet. not hurtin anybody, but just so different than me, i don't understand it.


You at 12 would have been what, 1977? Playboy was 20, Penthouse was 12 and Easyriders was 7, among other magazines. A lot of skin and some pics like the girl eating the ice cream cone. A lot of the mags were available to browse at almost any corner store. Still had another 18 or so years to go before the internet became common but the women were there. At beaches, on TVs, working at A&W and McD's., This on the other hand was sort of kept behind doors then.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> In the mid 60's people were smoking banana skins and morning glory seeds.....never thought of snorting them.


There was a song called Smoking Banana Peels.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> There was a song called Smoking Banana Peels.


Some people think that "Mellow Yellow" was about banana peels.....it isn't. It's about something that buzzes.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## reckless toboggan

Electraglide said:


> Some people think that "Mellow Yellow" was about banana peels.....it isn't. It's about something that buzzes.


A bumble bee!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

reckless toboggan said:


> A bumble bee!


No, more a girls toy.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


This is it, the only girl?


----------



## laristotle

ol' 58 said:


>


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


>


Sadly, the first album I ever bought. I think I was in grade 7.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


10, 20, 30, 40, 50 or more.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Sadly, the first album I ever bought. I think I was in grade 7.


Why sadly.....IIRC this is one of the first albums I bought. Don't know why I did that. 








this was batter.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## cheezyridr

yesterday i had 3 teeth pulled, at 11 am. 14 hrs later, i still didn't feel a thing. 
this morning i woke up, and my jaw looks like i could be jay leno's brother. you should have seen the look on the dentist's face when i told him i wanted the teeth back. just like your car, if you ask for any parts they removed, they have to give them back to you. it's the law.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> yesterday i had 3 teeth pulled, at 11 am. 14 hrs later, i still didn't feel a thing.
> this morning i woke up, and my jaw looks like i could be jay leno's brother. you should have seen the look on the dentist's face when i told him i wanted the teeth back. just like your car, if you ask for any parts they removed, they have to give them back to you. it's the law.


I did that over the years to show my kid and grandkids why they should brush. If I wasn't looking for another bike I might get some replaced.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## spacebard

laristotle said:


>



Nah, don't worry. That water comes from the hydroelectric dam.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

butterknucket said:


> There was a song called Smoking Banana Peels.


Dead Milkmen. I saw them in London years ago. Had all their CDs. Interesting band really.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Verne said:


> Dead Milkmen. I saw them in London years ago. Had all their CDs. Interesting band really.


Yep, I figured no one would know who they were.


----------



## Verne

Who doesn't know "Punk rock girl" or "The guitar song".


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58

I sang that song a gazillion times when I was a kid


laristotle said:


>


----------



## laristotle

ol' 58 said:


> I sang that song a gazillion time when I was a kid


So did my brother, while playing it, over n' over n' over ..


----------



## ol' 58

laristotle said:


> So did my brother, while playing it, over n' over n' over ..


That's funny.


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


>


looks more like Latvija


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

Protest group glues tiny MAGA hats and Trump wigs onto pigeons for Nevada debate

_The group called P.U.T.I.N., an acronym for Pigeons United To Interfere Now, said the project was an 'aerial protest piece'
_


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Yep, I figured no one would know who they were.


An 80's band who does Cowpunk? The Ramones, Blink-182 and the Dead Kennedys they ain't.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


>


she's cute but the ink ruins it for me. tattoos on a woman is like putting bumper stickers on a ferrari


----------



## allthumbs56

ol' 58 said:


> I sang that song a gazillion times when I was a kid


And "Snoopy's Christmas" too


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> she's cute but the ink ruins it for me. tattoos on a woman is like putting bumper stickers on a ferrari


Nah. Without ink is good and with ink is good.....in some cases it depends on where the ink is and what it says. Of course "property of" tats can be a downer. Same, depending on the girl, could be said for the Smith and Wesson.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 295564


Never answer your phone in a bar unless it's 'Let's make a deal' time. Let it go to voice mail or text.


----------



## laristotle

Settle up your tab EG.


----------



## Guitar101

cheezyridr said:


> she's cute but the ink ruins it for me. tattoos on a woman is like putting bumper stickers on a ferrari


I was thinking "lucky buck"


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Nah. Without ink is good and with ink is good.....in some cases it depends on where the ink is and what it says. Of course "property of" tats can be a downer. Same, depending on the girl, could be said for the Smith and Wesson.


People like what they like. Tatts (within reason) don’t bother me, but most piercings spoil things for me.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Settle up your tab EG.
> 
> View attachment 295586


Do you accept gold at todays value? All I have is 1 oz. bars. How about bitcoins? Better off to accept the gold. BTW the girl at the end of the bar just swiped that beer and I'm not too sure where you hide the taps but your draught is warm. The guy at the end of the bar is paying for his own drinks. His wife will be here in a couple of minutes to drag his ass home so you'd better get your money from him fast. When you bring that bottle of Don Julio 1942 out from where ever you hide it the seal better be unbroken on the bottle and the peelers better be getting on the stage.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Do you accept gold at todays value? All I have is 1 oz. bars. How about bitcoins? Better off to accept the gold. BTW the girl at the end of the bar just swiped that beer and I'm not too sure where you hide the taps but your draught is warm. The guy at the end of the bar is paying for his own drinks. His wife will be here in a couple of minutes to drag his ass home so you'd better get your money from him fast. When you bring that bottle of Don Julio 1942 out from where ever you hide it the seal better be unbroken on the bottle and the peelers better be getting on the stage.


youre about to be the coolest newfie in a dive neighbourhood pub on a Friday night,., its your turn to karaoke btw


----------



## cheezyridr

sometimes it's just not worth it.
my sister sent me a text last weekend. "hey do you want the sectional in my living room? i'm getting a new one". so i say " how big is it? does no one else want it? well, no one else did, and she gave me a measurement that was useable, so i said ok. i call my buddy with the giant pickup truck. he has a bad back, so i need a 3rd guy. he can't lift anything. i call another buddy. he says he'll come too. ok, all good. 
yesterday we were supposed to get it. my buddy who was supposed to help doesn't show, doesn't answer the phone. i try to call my sister to tell her i'm going to be a few min late. she isn't picking up. the plan is to call my son for help. i call my son, but he won't leave the house, because he was just about to start making mac & cheez for his dinner. so i guess we have to put it off for a nite. ok. i get a call from sis. where are you? still coming? she left her phone in the car. i now have no truck and no help. she tells me the new sectional is coming tomorrow, and she needs to make room. i tell her i will drive up, and we'll (her hubby and i ) put it in the garage over nite, and i'll get it tomorrow. i get up there, and thew couch has to go out the kitchen window because he has since done some remodeling at their house, and none of the doors are beg enough to get the couch out. we enlist the help of their neighbor to get the pieces into the garage. i load the cushions into my car, to make use of one trip. today comes. my buddy is following me in his truck. we get to the roundabout that is a half mile from my sisters house, my buddy, for whatever reason, takes the first road out of the round, instead of the last one. wtf? now i discover i didn't bring my phone with me. i drive back across town to his house. my son is too big for us all to fit in the truck, it's getting late, so i send the boy to my house in my car, to help unload. sisters husband will have to help me load. we drive up and load the truck. the way the corner piece fits in the truck looks sketchy. we have no tie downs. everyone says "just drive careful, it'll be fine." we get halfway home. some guy pulls up next to us "you lost a piece back there" go back and get the corner section i told everyone would not be safe back there. the back of it is scarred up. so much for having something nice. it wont be visible but it still bothers me. whatever, i just want to get this over with. get back to the house. load it in. discover the measurements my sister gave me were without the corner piece. it takes up way more space in the living room than i wanted. my house is all in disarray. i'm tired as fuck. i feel like shit even still , from the teeth i had pulled the other day. i'm out of shape from sitting on the couch the last 3 months while being laid off. it's my birthday, but it doesn't feel like it. i just want this day to be over. i'll figure it all out tomorrow, and re arrange things over the weekend. ate 2 slices of pizza, passed out on the couch. now it's 2:30 am, time to go to bed. holy fucking shit, sometimes it doesn't seem worth it


----------



## laristotle

Happy b-day mon.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Bruce's other car


----------



## butterknucket

One time my order number at McDonald's was 666.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 295634


On average those girls would be about 50 right now. I'll take the second one from the left in the top row, the one on the left in the bottom row and just because she didn't make it in the big hair cheerleader team the one on the right, second row from the bottom. 
@cheezy......happy birthday. As far as not being worth it figure that you got a free sectional that could be comfortable falling asleep on, you found the piece that fell out of the truck and you didn't have to spring for a lot of drinks later tho I hope you paid for gas in your buddy's truck. The back being scared up will go perfectly when the dogs scratch and chew the arms.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 295802


How about Shellac?


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> On average those girls would be about 50 right now. I'll take the second one from the left in the top row, the one on the left in the bottom row and just because she didn't make it in the big hair cheerleader team the one on the right, second row from the bottom.
> @cheezy......happy birthday. As far as not being worth it figure that you got a free sectional that could be comfortable falling asleep on, you found the piece that fell out of the truck and you didn't have to spring for a lot of drinks later tho I hope you paid for gas in your buddy's truck. The back being scared up will go perfectly when the dogs scratch and chew the arms.


you are right on all counts electraglide. and yeah, i did put gas in his truck. me and him go back 30 years. some day when i feel like typing a long story, i'll tell the tale of when we met. it's pretty funny. oh, and thanks for the birthday wishes, too


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


>


Looks like my old F150 after the ex's grandson had been driving it for about a year. He got back from his mom's wedding on the coast and said the pedal was soft and it was making noise. On the left front the outer brake pad was missing and the inner was down to bare metal. The right was almost the same. New everything including bearings and tie rod ends. He said the steering had been off for about 2 months.


----------



## greco




----------



## Doug Gifford

US daredevil pilot has been killed during an attempted launch of a homemade rocket in the Californian desert.
…

Hughes was well-known for his belief that the Earth was flat. He hoped to prove his theory by going to space.


Daredevil dies after crash-landing rocket


----------



## cheezyridr

his last thought was probably "oh shit! it really IS round!!!"


----------



## Milkman

Doug Gifford said:


> US daredevil pilot has been killed during an attempted launch of a homemade rocket in the Californian desert.
> …
> 
> Hughes was well-known for his belief that the Earth was flat. He hoped to prove his theory by going to space.
> 
> 
> Daredevil dies after crash-landing rocket



I recall reading about this guy the last time he tried to prove the earth was flat. He survived that one.


----------



## laristotle

steam powered rocket


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> steam powered rocket


steam powered tractors, boats and trains were the shit,. I don't know why the rocket didn't work


----------



## laristotle

It gets colder in the upper atmosphere. Steam turns into liquid. or did he have a boiler onboard?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## jimsz

God: See, it is round.
Mike: Oh yeaaaaaah ...


----------



## Doug Gifford

Dunning-Kruger Effect

Dunning–Kruger effect - Wikipediahttps://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Dunning–Kruger_effect

and my song about the whole situation (it's very short): http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/audio/clueless.mp3


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Much better.


----------



## butterknucket

I'd rather look at Tiffany though.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I'd rather look at Tiffany though.


Here you go.


----------



## laristotle

Is that who I met in the bar last night?


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> It gets colder in the upper atmosphere. Steam turns into liquid. or did he have a boiler onboard?


He was only shooting for 5000 ft.


----------



## laristotle

Would it make difference though?


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Would it make difference though?


Well, to an extent it does get colder the higher you fly.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Would it make difference though?


I’m not defending his “science” by the way, LOL.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 295980


Might be a good mash up.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Might be a good mash up.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## High/Deaf

Doug Gifford said:


> US daredevil pilot has been killed during an attempted launch of a homemade rocket in the Californian desert.
> …
> 
> Hughes was well-known for his belief that the Earth was flat. He hoped to prove his theory by going to space.
> 
> 
> Daredevil dies after crash-landing rocket


If only he got a bit higher, he mighta been surprised all those little dots in the sky aren't alien lightbulbs ..........


----------



## cheezyridr

i want to hear a flat earther explain this pic


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> i want to hear a flat earther explain this pic


haters will say its photoshopped


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i want to hear a flat earther explain this pic


Toronto is in a deep hole of course.


----------



## reckless toboggan

cheezyridr said:


> i want to hear a flat earther explain this pic





vadsy said:


> haters will say its photoshopped





Electraglide said:


> Toronto is in a deep hole of course.


Toronto is the center of the universe, duh.


----------



## High/Deaf

reckless toboggan said:


> Toronto is the center of the universe, duh.


LOL

This universe.










I won't even get into the political ramifications such an opinion leads to. There is a whole 'nother subforum for that.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Could be like this.


----------



## JBFairthorne

So I’ve been having problems charging my iPhone for a couple of months now. You plug it in and it’s finicky to make a good connection. You think it’s charging and then in a few minutes it’s not. Jack is a little wiggly. I’ve tried a new cord.

Turns out the female end of the jack (on the phone) was so packed with generic black gunk that it was actually preventing the plug from going all the way in. It may have been a solid 1/16 of an inch deep. Some rubbing alcohol to loosen it up. Some cotton balls to soak up the alcohol and scrub the interior of the female connection and a toothpick to gently scrape all the goo out. It was disgusting. I mean I figured contacts were dirty but never imagined the layer upon layer of goo to the point where it was actually gradually filling up the receptacle.

Phone good as new...more or less. Almost paid off and no need to replace it when my contract expires. Translates into lower phone bill soon.

A small win but I’ll take what I can get.


----------



## oldjoat

might try removing the battery and sim card next time 
then use quick start ( can of ether) to flush the sockets of gunk while you spray it outside .
let dry and reinstall the battery and sim 

DO NOT smoke when using the cleaner ...


----------



## cheezyridr

JBFairthorne said:


> So I’ve been having problems charging my iPhone for a couple of months now. You plug it in and it’s finicky to make a good connection. You think it’s charging and then in a few minutes it’s not. Jack is a little wiggly. I’ve tried a new cord.
> 
> Turns out the female end of the jack (on the phone) was so packed with generic black gunk that it was actually preventing the plug from going all the way in. It may have been a solid 1/16 of an inch deep. Some rubbing alcohol to loosen it up. Some cotton balls to soak up the alcohol and scrub the interior of the female connection and a toothpick to gently scrape all the goo out. It was disgusting. I mean I figured contacts were dirty but never imagined the layer upon layer of goo to the point where it was actually gradually filling up the receptacle.
> 
> Phone good as new...more or less. Almost paid off and no need to replace it when my contract expires. Translates into lower phone bill soon.
> 
> A small win but I’ll take what I can get.


i know that scenario. sort of. working on-site, crawling around in dirty dark places, some nasty shit ends up in my pockets. i learned a long time ago to keep an eye on it. i had an s3 that got like you describe. the phone i have now would be a good one, but i bought it in canada. that means, anything that deals with money, i can't download it. i can't bank on my phone, d/l my insurance, or even d/l the carrier's software to allow me to monitor use, (i'm unlimited anyhow) pay the bill, etc. i called samsung about it, and they said there's nothing that can be done about it. $900 phone and i can't use the main things i'd want to use it for. if not for that, i'd keep it a while, it's still in good shape. probably this summer i'm going to replace it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


She believes in the results when the button pops.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> might try removing the battery and sim card next time
> then use quick start ( can of ether) to flush the sockets of gunk while you spray it outside .
> let dry and reinstall the battery and sim
> 
> DO NOT smoke when using the cleaner ...


Unless you have the special screwdriver for iphones for the miniscule screws removing the battery is nigh impossible. It's a pain even with the screws removed. A good vacuum cleaner helps keep things clean. If you use ether just breath deep and try not to get the ether inside the phone. 
@JB.........pocket lint is a bitch.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1285980974944861


----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


>


Makes me think that the next Barbie doll they put on the market will have fake boobs.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

JBFairthorne said:


> so packed with generic black gunk


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> Makes me think that the next Barbie doll they put on the market will have fake boobs.


They'll just take Barbie back to her original size. I think that was around a 40 to a 42.


----------



## High/Deaf

JBFairthorne said:


> Turns out the female end of the jack (on the phone) was so packed with generic black gunk that it was actually preventing the plug from going all the way in. It may have been a solid 1/16 of an inch deep. Some rubbing alcohol to loosen it up. Some cotton balls to soak up the alcohol and scrub the interior of the female connection and a toothpick to gently scrape all the goo out. *It was disgusting. I mean I figured contacts were dirty* but never imagined the layer upon layer of goo to the point where it was actually gradually filling up the receptacle.


My phone has dirty contacts, too. Not all of 'em, but far too many.

It is my fault. I put them in there.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf

Once the kids have seen this, you'll never get 'em back _off_ the farm ......


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Guitar101 said:


> Makes me think that the next Barbie doll they put on the market will have fake boobs.


As opposed to the one with real boobs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

Some complain that barbies don't reflect actual representations for girls (or boys) to emulate.


----------



## Lola

All our computer programs are changing so we can be 95% paperless and more efficient. I had 8 hours of intense training so far and I am literally crying in my boots. 

However, the rest of the group doesn’t understand it either. I hate this much change all at once. Just too intense. The whole system will be implemented March 13.


----------



## oldjoat

yeah, then management will demand the system reports be "printed out" for them to read and copies be sent to head office.

want to #$%^&* with their minds ? ...

just ask them "what happens when something doesn't fit in to the regular flow of things ? how do we handle it ?"
they will give platitudes and say it won't happen (or can't) ... be persistant and say " but what if?"

now consider for a moment , you know the old system inside and out ... and have a pretty good idea of how the new system should work
when the "boss" asks "how do we do this , now?" just shrug your shoulders and say , "sorry I'm just as new to this as you are"

and I bet they have a HARD cut over date rather than run the 2 in parallel for a couple of weeks . ( sure sign of falling flat on its face the first day )


----------



## keto

Lola said:


> All our computer programs are changing so we can be 95% paperless and more efficient. I had 8 hours of intense training so far and I am literally crying in my boots.
> 
> However, the rest of the group doesn’t understand it either. I hate this much change all at once. Just too intense. The whole system will be implemented March 13.


What type of business?


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> View attachment 295802





butterknucket said:


>


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Some complain that barbies don't reflect actual representations for girls (or boys) to emulate.
> 
> View attachment 296246
> 
> View attachment 296248
> 
> View attachment 296250
> 
> View attachment 296252
> 
> View attachment 296254


If the patch comes back as fast as some people say it will none of these will apply here in Alberta. The min wage Barbie will be making $10 to $15 over min wage to ask "Ya wan' fries wit dat?" and the other's will be making much more than that.....especially in Ft. Mac. and other places like that.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


Bad trigger finger! No eyes and ears, OH MY!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Hell-ooooo Dolly


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> Bad trigger finger! No eyes and ears, OH MY!


Does that pistol have a cylinder?


----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> Does that pistol have a cylinder?


I believe so, don't know where you are going with this?


----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


Wow she sure got my naught bits tingling in the late 70's and early 80's.

She is really young there, seen her last year and she has aged!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

She still looks good for 71.


----------



## cheezyridr

today you guys get hooked up! just discovered this band, i think they are awesome. they remind me of the early accept


----------



## jb welder




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153238946159573


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


>


Here Kitty, Kitty, Kitty, Kitty>


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153238946159573
> 
> 
> View attachment 296456


Did your poor little boy hurt his ear?


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

I like the kid in the blue shirt. 6:57 mark


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> View attachment 296462
> 
> I like the kid in the blue shirt. 6:57 mark


Justin Bieber beats Elvis Presley's US chart record

I'm not sure a lot of kids are listening to Zep these days. even then, Justin is old news now


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

MarkM said:


> Wow she sure got my naught bits tingling in the late 70's and early 80's.
> 
> She is really young there, seen her last year and she has aged!


how can you possibly stop the hands of Father Time? 
We all age, some of us better then others. So many factors to take into consideration in what we will look like as we all take a journey into the “golden years”.


----------



## Milkman

I can see the age in my face more and more these days.

And then one day you find, ten years have got behind you, no-one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun.....


----------



## Lola

What a gorgeous morning as I look out onto my deck. It’s time to shovel the snow. YEAH. It’s cold and very windy. Hubby, I and the dogs are curled up in bed watching the snowflakes falling. The dogs are like little ovens in bed. They give off so much body heat.

I am only working 1/2 day today and then I can come home and shovel the decks and the driveway. Such good exercise. I am really looking forward to this. Listen to some good music while I do this.


----------



## MarkM

Lola said:


> how can you possibly stop the hands of Father Time?
> We all age, some of us better then others. So many factors to take into consideration in what we will look like as we all take a journey into the “golden years”.


You got that right! Not sure what is so "golden" about these years, still have have to work as hard but my body is broken!

I'd like to think I am of sound mind but my bride says I never have been so that ain't gonna change for the better?


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> I can see the age in my face more and more these days.
> 
> And then one day you find, ten years have got behind you, no-one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun.....


Reminds me of this tune by David Essig, I have the vinyl:






"Before I knew it the years had passed,
I saw my face in the window glass,
Just another wino on the street..."


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3218305838196533


----------



## blueshores_guy

Well, if that video showed future service dogs in training, it must have been very early in their training. Like day one. 
My sister-in-law hosts service dog puppies in their house for about 6 months, continuing their training in the real world.
She has had 9 or 10 of them so far. They are the quietest, most well-behaved and obedient dogs you can imagine. But they all have to start somewhere.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


I'd say she got the raise......and her own parking spot. And maybe even a senior partner-ship.


----------



## Milkman

ol' 58 said:


> View attachment 296508


Isn’t Rabbi the plural of rabbit?


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


Trying this right now with my veggie pizza from last night. Will keep you in the loop. This is so cool! Thx Lar.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## keto

Lola said:


> Trying this right now with my veggie pizza from last night. Will keep you in the loop. This is so cool! Thx Lar.


im gonna guess the cheese melts over the edges and gets into the ‘side’ grills, and throws crap everywhere when the toaster pops. lol.


----------



## Verne

3rd degree burns for EVERYONE !!!! Yippeee !!


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> 3rd degree burns for EVERYONE !!!! Yippeee !!


Puts a different meaning to hot peppers. I wonder how far it will launch burning cheese across the kitchen?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 296588


----------



## Electraglide

Should only be one down and three up, or four up but five up works.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Should only be one down and three up, or four up but five up works.


he must ride an R-1. chuck is a squid! hahahaha


----------



## Electraglide

Could be any Harley from 2006 on. Could be a newer Indian or Triumph too or a BMW, any of these bikes.
Top 10 Cruisers Of 2018 @ Top Speed
That Arch looks kinda interesting. Not my style of riding but interesting.
BTW I thought squids played with boats, especially underwater.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> he must ride an R-1. chuck is a squid! hahahaha











Not too sure that what you call a squid would crack the throttle on this puppy and survive for long or ride anymore after he got it stopped.


----------



## jb welder

One down, five up. If that's too much for ya, I think those old step-throughs were 4 down, no clutch.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure that what you call a squid would crack the throttle on this puppy and survive for long or ride anymore after he got it stopped.


go with the 6, it handles better


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> One down, five up. If that's too much for ya, I think those old step-throughs were 4 down, no clutch.


Don't need the five up.....three worked ok and so did four.....IIRC the LD 150 Lambretta was three speed with a clutch. The '63 Honda was a 3 speed automatic, the 75 moto Guzzi Vioo0 police special was a two speed semi auto.....you were supposed to use the clutch to shift between gears but didn't need the clutch when you came to a stop. You could speed shift. The next Harley I get will probably be one back and three forward.




or it might have three wheels like this.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure that what you call a squid would crack the throttle on this puppy and survive for long or ride anymore after he got it stopped.


a squid is a guy on a sportbike wearing sneakers, cargo shorts and a t shirt, on a super sport that has one of those mufflers that sound like they trapped a bumblebee in a coffee can. those guys don't last long because they don't wear any gear and they don't know how to ride. that's why we call 'em squids. cause without gear, you're just watery flesh, and will explode on impact. youtube is full of videos of guys who are ridin a wheelie down main st one minute, the next minute, they're slidin down the asphalt sheddin skin while their bike is tumbing into a pole or some other object.


most of these guys have at least some gear on, but my absolute fav is @1:00 where the guy wheelies with his girl in front of him, falls off, leaving her to whiskey throttle into a sign. in this state, helmets are not required by law, so most don't wear them


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> a squid is a guy on a sportbike wearing sneakers, cargo shorts and a t shirt, on a super sport that has one of those mufflers that sound like they trapped a bumblebee in a coffee can. those guys don't last long because they don't wear any gear and they don't know how to ride. that's why we call 'em squids. cause without gear, you're just watery flesh, and will explode on impact. youtube is full of videos of guys who are ridin a wheelie down main st one minute, the next minute, they're slidin down the asphalt sheddin skin while their bike is tumbing into a pole or some other object.
> 
> 
> most of these guys have at least some gear on, but my absolute fav is @1:00 where the guy wheelies with his girl in front of him, falls off, leaving her to whiskey throttle into a sign. in this state, helmets are not required by law, so most don't wear them


When I was in Vermont used to got to Bellows Falls quite a bit and got to know quite a few Vets. Close to the Legion where we used to drink is a bridge that comes from New Hampshire. The bridge is part of New Hampshire and it touches land in Vermont. New Hampshires law was and probably still is that you had to be publicly decent but didn't need a helmet. Vermont is the same except you need a helmet. Used to ride from Chester Vt, to the bridge, take off helmets and ride to Keene NH. Some of the ladies there would be wearing bikinis and running shoes and that's about it. They and the guys they were with knew how to ride. Some of them were ex squids.....in the navy term. As far as Charlie Brown goes he's relaxing under a tree and talking to Patti. Maybe they just smoked a bomber and he's wanting something else. Probably has no intention on going for a motorcycle ride for a while. 
And are you saying that every time you go for a ride you put on full gear? Depending where I am going and what I am doing I don't. Boots, jeans, t shirt and vest with what passes for a "legal" helmet. If I can get away with it I don't wear a helmet. Sometimes it's just boots, jeans and a vest. Once or twice nude but that's just to move a bike a short distance. I don't usually wear shorts because I've been stung where it hurts. The guys in the video that you call squids, we call limited organ donors. 
There one of those videos out there where two guys are going down the road and they both wheelie......into each other. The one guy stops sliding and gets up and gets run over by someone else doing a wheelie. 
Almost gets 4 or 5 here.




and it's a wonder this guy isn't dead......not from the crash but from the idiots around him.


----------



## reckless toboggan

It's like that old biker T-shirt:

If you can read this, I'm a squid.


----------



## vadsy

reckless toboggan said:


> It's like that old biker T-shirt:
> 
> If you can read this, I'm a squid.


this works on a couple of layers


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

TO800 rehoused


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> All our computer programs are changing so we can be 95% paperless and more efficient. I had 8 hours of intense training so far and I am literally crying in my boots.
> 
> However, the rest of the group doesn’t understand it either. I hate this much change all at once. Just too intense. The whole system will be implemented March 13.


LOL I've been through this a couple of times (two different companies with that agenda). What a joke.

IME, as long as printing a doc is as easy as pushing one button, the amount of paper will never decrease, only increase. It's just too damn easy. Now link the print button with a 40 character alpha-numeric password that changes every day and you have to ask some manager for it, sure, maybe then you can make a paperless, or at least less-paper office. Until then, not gonna happen.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

High/Deaf said:


> paper will never decrease, only increase


Then there are the people photocopying their butts.


----------



## High/Deaf

Jim DaddyO said:


> Then there are the people photocopying their butts.


You say that like it's a bad thing. Depends on the butt, right?


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle

I'm crazy about a mercury


----------



## oldjoat

why does it say 62 chev -boat ? it's a 59


----------



## laristotle

The boat's probably a '62 with a '59 tail.


----------



## Electraglide

You could go '57


----------



## High/Deaf

oldjoat said:


> why does it say 62 chev -boat ? it's a 59


I got it from the internet. It can't be wrong. 

Or can it! OMFG. Worlds collide, fact-pinions rendered invalid or incorrect, the information age is a scam. There is no truth. I give up.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> And are you saying that every time you go for a ride you put on full gear?


if i said that i'd be lying. if i'm hopping down to the store a few blocks away for smokes, i'll skip the helmet and boots. in the summer when it's near or above 100°F i'll skip the gloves. any time i'm on the freeway it's full gear. we have to many dumb asses here to risk it. for the first 5 yrs of me ridin, i almost never wore helmet or gloves. i only wore boots because i needed a heeled shoe for the heel/toe on that bike because of a false neutral between 2nd & 3rd. that was me being a dumb ass. what i did do, was alot of research and practice of safe riding techniques, learning situational awareness, and how to handle my bike in a panic situation. in that respect, i guess i wasn't a total dumb ass. just a partial one. hahahaha
it's not death i worry about, it's being all fucked up like some drooling vegetable. i'd way rather be an agent than an object.




Electraglide said:


> and it's a wonder this guy isn't dead......not from the crash but from the idiots around him.


holy shit man, you're right on target there. his buddies are way more dangerous than the actual crash


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> You could go '57


i got to test ride a hoss a loooong time ago. it was a 2 wheeled one with a (i think) 305 chevy. maybe a 350, i'm not sure. it was frickin huge. 2 speed tranny. it was fun to check out, but i'd never own one.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


>


a weird mix. some real good ones in there, but a few head scratchers too. i wonder why all their names were backwards, and why they listed lucy lawless as her character instead of her name. she wasn't even the hottie of the show anyhow. it was renee oconner who played gabriel.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 296684


This is gorgeous! Oh my.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> a weird mix. some real good ones in there, but a few head scratchers too. i wonder why all their names were backwards, and why they listed lucy lawless as her character instead of her name. she wasn't even the hottie of the show anyhow. it was renee oconner who played gabriel.


Does it really matter? As for some of them in there you have to remember when they were stars.


----------



## laristotle

Rammstein launch spectacular time-lapse stage construction video


----------



## Electraglide

There must have been/be a few companies that built or modified boats to match cars. 








This is a Glastron Seaflite. Looks like they made a few different models.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> Rammstein launch spectacular time-lapse stage construction video


wow. that is phenomenal. I can't think of many acts that tour with such spectacular set ups


----------



## zontar

ol' 58 said:


> View attachment 296780


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Went to the zoo the other day. Didn't see many animals, just one dog.

It was a shitzu.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


>


A motorcycle love story:


----------



## spacebard

zontar said:


>



I think I know why poor Kermit makes this face. He shouldn't have stood in front of Elton wearing a kind of rainbow shirt.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


The next time someone cuts you off give 'em brother fingere.




and if you feel lonely make it a family affair.


----------



## Electraglide

When your girl says she'll lend a hand if you need it.


----------



## oldjoat

proving once again , the only thing ya can't do on a bike is fart .


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> proving once again , the only thing ya can't do on a bike is fart .


It has been known to happen.


----------



## Electraglide

Better on a bike than in this situation.
Hey, man, who cut the cheese?


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


I forgot to update everyone. I tried this and it worked very well. I had to use the toaster twice though to heat it to a desired temp and I had to flip it around so the crust would heat up to. Some cheese did get caught in the toaster grates themselves. That was a beatch to clean. But it certainly does the job!


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

Lola said:


> I forgot to update everyone. I tried this and it worked very well. I had to use the toaster twice though to heat it to a desired temp and I had to flip it around so the crust would heat up to. Some cheese did get caught in the toaster grates themselves. That was a beatch to clean. But it certainly does the job!


What about lining it with parchment paper?


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> I forgot to update everyone. I tried this and it worked very well. I had to use the toaster twice though to heat it to a desired temp and I had to flip it around so the crust would heat up to. Some cheese did get caught in the toaster grates themselves. That was a beatch to clean. But it certainly does the job!


Maybe paper is not the way to go in a toaster? Could you put a little tin foil under the pizza slice so it doesn't melt onto the grates?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> I forgot to update everyone. I tried this and it worked very well. I had to use the toaster twice though to heat it to a desired temp and I had to flip it around so the crust would heat up to. Some cheese did get caught in the toaster grates themselves. That was a beatch to clean. But it certainly does the job!


I just reheat mine in a frying pan with a lid on it.


----------



## reckless toboggan

3 x ax7
1 x ay7
1 x 5ar4
2 x EL 34s (but it'll take 6L6s or KT77s without a rebias.

Really warm, crunchy, melty saturation, not at all brittle or icepick-y.


----------



## Milkman

You make a tube amp that looks like a toaster over and people will buy it.


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Maybe paper is not the way to go in a toaster? Could you put a little tin foil under the pizza slice so it doesn't melt onto the grates?


I never quite frankly thought of that. Great idea. I will have to try it again next pizza. Thx


----------



## vadsy

Guitar101 said:


> Maybe paper is not the way to go in a toaster? Could you put a little tin foil under the pizza slice so it doesn't melt onto the grates?


Use a butter knife to get that tinfoil all the way to the back and laying flat. Make sure to turn the toaster on, the glow from the elements will help you see in the dark towards the back


----------



## keto

Eh, just use tinfoil in the microwave, so much easier.


----------



## greco

keto said:


> Eh, just use tinfoil in the microwave, so much easier.


And fun to watch!


----------



## laristotle

http://imgur.com/height%3D360%3Bid%3D5877RYg%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D359


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## cheezyridr

speaking about using unusual methods to heat stuff:










see the chrome box under the tank? it houses what's known as a "pare valve". i think it's an emissions thing, because just about everyone i know removed the valve and the bike ran better. anyhow, guys i rode with used to call it "the tissue box". that is, until one of my buddies showed them what it was good for. he would put hot pockets in there, and eat them when we would stop for a break. it works. hahahaha after that, his bike was forever known as "the burrito cooker"


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> http://imgur.com/height%3D360%3Bid%3D5877RYg%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D359


When I met my first wife I had 6 plants about that size. She had two cats. Come home one day and most of the plants were missing about half the leaves and all of the tops. The cats were flat out on the floor......even taking the vacuum to them didn't make them move. They were never quite the same after that.


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> speaking about using unusual methods to heat stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see the chrome box under the tank? it houses what's known as a "pare valve". i think it's an emissions thing, because just about everyone i know removed the valve and the bike ran better. anyhow, guys i rode with used to call it "the tissue box". that is, until one of my buddies showed them what it was good for. he would put hot pockets in there, and eat them when we would stop for a break. it works. hahahaha after that, his bike was forever known as "the burrito cooker"


I’ve never had one on my bike but they make those for sleds and they work great. Throw some pierogies and sausage in one of, ride the mountain all morning, hot lunch at the top.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1188855314821981


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1188855314821981


Looks like fun. I guess they can go outdoors. I wonder how long the batteries last and if they're still banned from airlines.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> speaking about using unusual methods to heat stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see the chrome box under the tank? it houses what's known as a "pare valve". i think it's an emissions thing, because just about everyone i know removed the valve and the bike ran better. anyhow, guys i rode with used to call it "the tissue box". that is, until one of my buddies showed them what it was good for. he would put hot pockets in there, and eat them when we would stop for a break. it works. hahahaha after that, his bike was forever known as "the burrito cooker"


I thought that "pair valve" was inside the air cleaner?








those other two chrome boxes are valve covers.
Anyway there are cook books on how too cook on a V-twin (even that Harley clone). Good road food.
edit....my mistake, that's not the air cleaner. to change the air cleaner filter you have to pull the seat and the tank 




Looks like more fun than a person should be allowed to have. 
Here's another fun video. 




Those frames look like someone had fun too.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## keto

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=194673798289992


I can never play whatever file type that is, on iPad. I can see the main image and eve a ‘live’ play button, but no actual play


----------



## Doug Gifford

keto said:


> I can never play whatever file type that is, on iPad. I can see the main image and eve a ‘live’ play button, but no actual play


And I just get a big blank space on my 12-year-old macbook. For a long time, I actually thought that was the comment -- nothing.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=194673798289992


Works for me and damned good shot.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

keto said:


> I can never play whatever file type that is, on iPad. I can see the main image and eve a ‘live’ play button, but no actual play


Same here.I thought maybe it was because I don’t have facebook.


----------



## laristotle

keto said:


> I can never play whatever file type that is, on iPad. I can see the main image and eve a ‘live’ play button, but no actual play





Doug Gifford said:


> And I just get a big blank space on my 12-year-old macbook. For a long time, I actually thought that was the comment -- nothing.





Milkman said:


> Same here.I thought maybe it was because I don’t have facebook.


Found it on YT. Edited


----------



## MarkM

I hear you, I have an old iPad and rural satellite interweb!


----------



## MarkM

vadsy said:


> I’ve never had one on my bike but they make those for sleds and they work great. Throw some pierogies and sausage in one of, ride the mountain all morning, hot lunch at the top.


I was an equipment operator in my youth and I guy I worked with wife made his lunch everyday from the Manifold Cookbook. He would put his tinfoil clad lunch on at coffee and had a hot lunch everyday


----------



## Electraglide

Might have to modify some recipes for newer cars. Motorcycles your sort of limited by size.








If you can find an earlier version, so much the better.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


i can't wait to try this!



laristotle said:


>


she's lucky that wasn't my car she was standing in front of. she would have gotten a gatorade shower


----------



## Electraglide

Maybe this is the silver lining.
NASA images show massive China pollution decline from economic slowdown


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 297396


To a certain extent I can see their point. Those kids have been seeing asses that have less cover than that all their lives, on t.v., at the beach, everywhere. But a 1960 
or earlier VW, could even be a split window, is something they only have heard about. If the Bug doesn't run it will be an old guy like you or me who fixes it and then drives off with a very appreciative tight assed hardbelly and leave the kids and the 20 somethings in the background with the same dumb looks on their faces. Me, I look at the obvious distractions. I've seen and worked on pre 1960 VWs including 1952 split windows.


----------



## oldjoat

ahhh 36 HP , what a rush !


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> To a certain extent I can see their point. Those kids have been seeing asses that have less cover than that all their lives, on t.v., at the beach, everywhere. But a 1960
> or earlier VW, could even be a split window, is something they only have heard about. If the Bug doesn't run it will be an old guy like you or me who fixes it and then drives off with a very appreciative tight assed hardbelly and leave the kids and the 20 somethings in the background with the same dumb looks on their faces.


been watching too many 80s movies,., theyll rot your brain


----------



## Electraglide

I bet the first thing you notice in this pic is the headlights.


----------



## vadsy

correct


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> ahhh 36 HP , what a rush !


Build a trike out of it and it will be. Or chop it and make a Dune Buggy or Bush Buggy. Going by the pic I don't think a frosted carb throat is the cars problem.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Bloodhound clocked 628mph (1,010km/h) in trials last year while powered only by a jet engine.

With the addition of a rocket, the vehicle should easily beat the existing world record of 763mph (1,228km/h).

A month to save Bloodhound car project


----------



## bzrkrage

Electraglide said:


> But a 1960
> or earlier VW


----------



## vadsy

I like this Bug better


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Bloodhound clocked 628mph (1,010km/h) in trials last year while powered only by a jet engine.
> 
> With the addition of a rocket, the vehicle should easily beat the existing world record of 763mph (1,228km/h).
> 
> A month to save Bloodhound car project


This is what he needs to beat.


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 297410


I'm not sure if that windshield eyebrow was an option but the roof rack was. Looks like mesh instead of solid metal. That would be a '60 'cause I don't see any Semaphores.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Now I want to try this...


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I forgot to update everyone. I tried this and it worked very well. I had to use the toaster twice though to heat it to a desired temp and I had to flip it around so the crust would heat up to. Some cheese did get caught in the toaster grates themselves. That was a beatch to clean. But it certainly does the job!


Well, I prefer my leftover pizza cold.
Something goes wrong when it's reheated.
So hot when you first eat it, and cold for leftovers.


----------



## Lola

Isn’t amazing how learning just one new song tweaks your excitement all over again. Plus, I am finally able to use a few double stops to give the song some Southern style. Just some really simple chords D C G. It’s how it’s put together that makes it sound so Almond Brother’s like. Too much fun although the the double stops with the bends in them have wreaked havoc on my fingers. Fingers are still tender as of now.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Isn’t amazing how learning just one new song tweaks your excitement all over again. Plus, I am finally able to use a few double stops to give the song some Southern style. Just some really simple chords D C G. It’s how it’s put together that makes it sound so Almond Brother’s like. Too much fun although the the double stops with the bends in them have wreaked havoc on my fingers. Fingers are still tender as of now.



for me, the easiest way is to drag the strings down instead of pushing them up as you would in a normal bend. you can also get a cool greasy country-ish sound by bending the G up while holding the B string one fret higher, having struck both strings at once. warren haynes does that alot.

i'm going to use your mention of the almond brothers










to post my favorite song by the allman brothers. i like it because of the lyrics, and the awesome open tuning slide tricks.
oh man, this song really does it for me on so many levels. no double stops, but holy shit this is high quality music for your heart


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> for me, the easiest way is to drag the strings down instead of pushing them up as you would in a normal bend. you can also get a cool greasy country-ish sound by bending the G up while holding the B string one fret higher, having struck both strings at once. warren haynes does that alot.
> 
> i'm going to use your mention of the almond brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to post my favorite song by the allman brothers. i like it because of the lyrics, and the awesome open tuning slide tricks.
> oh man, this song really does it for me on so many levels. no double stops, but holy shit this is high quality music for your heart


I was daydreaming just relaxing the other day and I was thinking about how awesome you sounded when I was at your last rehearsal in Canada. You were jamming to Gov’t Mule. You were playing Warren Haynes part and you sounded fabulous. I am really starting to love Southern Rock because it is so soulful. Really throwing my emotions into my playing makes me somehow play better. Idk, maybe it’s psychological but I love it.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Ricktoberfest

Lola said:


>


Been there. That’s prepping for the fact there’s no toilet paper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> I like this Bug better


Bringing a 356 (especially highly modified) to a Bug-Fest is like bringing a SPG to a knife fight. And those two scroll cases where the bumper should be ain't foolin' nobody, fella. Wolf in wolf's clothing ................


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I was daydreaming just relaxing the other day and I was thinking about how awesome you sounded when I was at your last rehearsal in Canada. You were jamming to Gov’t Mule. You were playing Warren Haynes part and you sounded fabulous. I am really starting to love Southern Rock because it is so soulful. Really throwing my emotions into my playing makes me somehow play better. Idk, maybe it’s psychological but I love it.


thanks for the awesome compliment! 
i totally agree about southern fried rock. some of it is very meaningful, and speaks to people on a deep level somewhere inside of us. definitely i think i play better when i'm "feelin' it" and i think we all do. there's something about the essence of music that you have to feel it, or it is lesser for not being genuine. i think rock in general encapsulates this.



Ricktoberfest said:


> Been there. That’s prepping for the fact there’s no toilet paper
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh man one of the sites i worked on last year was bad for running out of t.p. 
many a time i went in there to see underwear and shirts in the john. when i noticed there was no paper, i just got in my car, and drove to mcdonald's. fuck them, what's cheaper? providing paper, or paying me $80/hr to drive 3 miles to take a shit?


----------



## Lola

Really starting to love Southern Rock aka Allman bros, Gov’t Mule, Lynard Skynard etc

I watch Texas Lone star law almost daily and they have the coolest southern rock for background music. So I crank it and jam. It’s just incredibly motivating.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Doubt kills more dreams than failure ever will. 
So true!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Doubt kills more dreams than failure ever will.
> So true!


if it wasn't for stubborn persistence, the few successes i know, would have never been. 
in that sense, failure is the cause of most of my successes


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> if it wasn't for stubborn persistence, the few successes i know, would have never been.
> in that sense, failure is the cause of most of my successes


I am much like you though. You taught me a very valuable lesson. You taught me to just let go of negative situations and just keep your head down and go for your goals. I am in gratitude towards you, Cheezy.


----------



## Lola

Cheezy you taught me this most invaluable lesson. I know you know what I am talking about!

Be strong. The beginnings to great things are always the hardest. I really struggled in a novice sense to keep up to you well seasoned players. I sounded like crap but you encouraged me to keep trying!


----------



## Doug Gifford

This is starting to sound like facebook.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Really starting to love Southern Rock aka Allman bros, Gov’t Mule, Lynard Skynard etc
> 
> I watch Texas Lone star law almost daily and they have the coolest southern rock for background music. So I crank it and jam. It’s just incredibly motivating.


A little late but it's a good genre. There are some, like me, who consider the original Allman Bros. line up the best. Same with Skynyrd. Toss in The Outlaws, Molley Hatchet, 38 Special......the list goes on. Including these guys.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 297470


"Barney, will you?"
"Ok Fred but it will be 50 Clam$."


----------



## Electraglide

Sometimes it just don't pay to be the Goalie.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Doug Gifford said:


> This is starting to sound like facebook.


I really honest don’t know Facebook or what it’s all about because I don’t really care. That, Twitter and instagram. I eschew these forms of social media vehemently. 

Everyone at work is on one or more of these platforms and they walk around at work on their breaks like their zombies. The gossip, the bullshit, the hurt feelings etc. I have witnessed it all. To that I say no thanks!


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


I did like the touchdown at the end. Big moneyed players not opening their eyes.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> I really honest don’t know Facebook or what it’s all about because I don’t really care. That, Twitter and instagram. I eschew these forms of social media vehemently.
> 
> Everyone at work is on one or more of these platforms and they walk around at work on their breaks like their zombies. The gossip, the bullshit, the hurt feelings etc. I have witnessed it all. To that I say no thanks!


Facebook, Instagram, Guitars Canada,., gossipy bullshit causing hurt feelings. I’ve seen you drama like a pro


----------



## reckless toboggan

Well, I never!


I'm taking my Dumble and going home!


----------



## zontar

Out. Out!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I really honest don’t know Facebook or what it’s all about because I don’t really care. That, Twitter and instagram. I eschew these forms of social media vehemently.
> 
> Everyone at work is on one or more of these platforms and they walk around at work on their breaks like their zombies. The gossip, the bullshit, the hurt feelings etc. I have witnessed it all. To that I say no thanks!


I’ll add my $0.02. Any “news” organization using facebook plug ins as their only avenue for receiving comments from readers, is not worthy of my support or participation.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> I’ll add my $0.02. Any “news” organization using facebook plug ins as their only avenue for receiving comments from readers, is not worthy of my support or participation.


couldn't agree more


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

There are times when social media outlets like facebook can be the only immediate source of the news. Something important happens, we're not talking about say Mike's dog just crapped something that looks like jesus, and it takes the regular media a while to get there. In most cases there will be someone around with data on something that can take pictures and they post it on facebook or tinder or what ever. Then they or someone else gets in touch with the local media with "on the spot" pictures and get paid for them a lot of times.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 297606


Did you forget something?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


The B Team?


----------



## cheezyridr

here's a random thought for you










while looking for an image, i came across this one, and it triggered a memory.

when i was in the 5th grade, a kid in school had a pen that did this when you turned it upside down. he got caught with it on the playground. when we came back from lunch, we got this hysterical speech from our teacher about how terrible it was that kids our age knew the difference between boys and girls. at one point, she burst into tears and ran out of the room. _she never came back_, and any time anyone asked what happened to her, we were sternly warned not to ask again. then i thought about what they teach kids these days in school, and how much different things are now.


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> when i was in the 5th grade, a kid in school had a pen that did this when you turned it upside down


I was around the same age when I came home with one of those that I found.
Showed my parents. My mom took off her slipper and whacked me with it giving me the same speech.
Dad, smiled and winked, when my mom wasn't looking.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> There are times when social media outlets like facebook can be the only immediate source of the news. Something important happens, we're not talking about say Mike's dog just crapped something that looks like jesus, and it takes the regular media a while to get there. In most cases there will be someone around with data on something that can take pictures and they post it on facebook or tinder or what ever. Then they or someone else gets in touch with the local media with "on the spot" pictures and get paid for them a lot of times.


Train derailment in Kinston today. Saw it on Facebook first.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

Tnx a lot BK. Now I'm off to take a cold shower.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Tnx a lot BK. Now I'm off to take a cold shower.


Better?


----------



## laristotle

touche


----------



## Milkman

Hmmmm, how many beers......


----------



## Verne

Milkman said:


> Hmmmm, how many beers......


Not enough.......


----------



## reckless toboggan

Mr. Furley?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Hmmmm, how many beers......


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

laristotle said:


>


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


That picture reminds me of my bride a couple years back!


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>



I thought he was Wesly from Mr. Belvedere?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Doug Gifford

butterknucket said:


>


Loved this song in about grade 4. And "Hooray for Hazel."


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 297772


could you move a little to the left Linda? My left, not yours.


----------



## laristotle

Doug Gifford said:


> Loved this song in about grade 4


Grade 4 for me


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Loved this song in about grade 4. And "Hooray for Hazel."


1965. What a summer. Gr. 11 over and for a lot of us it was




Dad had died in June and the girl who was so young and pretty was also young and pregnant.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 297738
> View attachment 297740
> 
> touche


Knew a girl like that.....she had some redeeming qualities and a '57 Pontiac Chieftain and no brothers.


Milkman said:


> Hmmmm, how many beers......


Ususally only took 3 or 4 to get her in the mood.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## Verne

Nature video of wild animals crossing the same log at different times.


----------



## Lola

Deciding to take this mess to Court. I have been up all night analyzing whether I should or not. 
The short comings involved. I don’t care if there are any!!!
I am doing it. It’s time everyone knew!


----------



## oldjoat

talk to an expert employment lawyer first ... (usually free for the first consultation, or a modest fee)
we are talking about the workplace situation , right ?

don't do anything rash, get upset and warn the office about your "plans"
trudge on and keep your head down till the lawyer says it's time to file papers.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Deciding to take this mess to Court. I have been up all night analyzing whether I should or not.
> The short comings involved. I don’t care if there are any!!!
> I am doing it. It’s time everyone knew!


 what did i miss?


----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> when i was in the 5th grade, a kid in school had a pen that did this when you turned it upside down. he got caught with it on the playground. when we came back from lunch, we got this hysterical speech from our teacher about how terrible it was that kids our age knew the difference between boys and girls. at one point, she burst into tears and ran out of the room. _she never came back_, and any time anyone asked what happened to her, we were sternly warned not to ask again. then i thought about what they teach kids these days in school, and how much different things are now.





laristotle said:


> I was around the same age when I came home with one of those that I found.
> Showed my parents. My mom took off her slipper and whacked me with it giving me the same speech.
> Dad, smiled and winked, when my mom wasn't looking.


Wow, I also had a similar incident. And yet, today, parents give their kids smartphones. Because I guess you can't see 'tits' on a smartphone unless you can spell 'tits'. So really, the parents are probably safe until the kids hit 16 or 17 anyways. Especially with autocorrect.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 297912


Then take the one on the lower right, roughly and go for 3 points. Then grab a Gatorade and split.


----------



## jb welder

cheezyridr said:


> what did i miss?


Something something, 'all the gossip and bullshit on facebook'...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> Something something, 'all the gossip and bullshit on facebook'...


bout to take Facebook to court on account of ‘too much inspiration’


----------



## zontar

Since some people have posted random posts in the pun thread--here's a pun in the random thread.


----------



## Lola

oldjoat said:


> talk to an expert employment lawyer first ... (usually free for the first consultation, or a modest fee)
> we are talking about the workplace situation , right ?
> 
> don't do anything rash, get upset and warn the office about your "plans"
> trudge on and keep your head down till the lawyer says it's time to file papers.


Nope totally different animal. Jus pls ignore this comment as it was made in haste. I should of deleted it but just didn’t think at the minute. Anger kept me from thinking logically atm.


----------



## Lola

The reason to LEARN MUSIC is to MAKE MUSIC. Music touches a part of our psyche that helps us regulate our lives. Music helps us understand and express our moods and attitudes. Music helps us reorganize our thoughts and feelings while keeping us on track. Music allows us to respond appropriately in social structure that is often confusing and complex. THERE IS NO SUBSTITUTE FOR MUSIC; MUSIC FOR THE SAKE OF MUSIC.


----------



## Lola

Waking up in the night to an effing migraine once again. The last 3 or 4 have developed in my sleep.

Torndownunit, have you tried any of the CGRP’s like Amovig or Emgality. My neurologist said no to both of these instead I am now on blood pressure meds which I don’t like taking because it’s another medication that I had to add with the rest. I have to be on it for a couple of months to notice a difference.Gotta go. Pain is getting pretty intense. So sick of these god damned headaches,


----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235297790454050817


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> The reason to LEARN MUSIC is to MAKE MUSIC. Music touches a part of our psyche that helps us regulate our lives. Music helps us understand and express our moods and attitudes. Music helps us reorganize our thoughts and feelings while keeping us on track. Music allows us to respond appropriately in social structure that is often confusing and complex. THERE IS NO SUBSTITUTE FOR MUSIC; MUSIC FOR THE SAKE OF MUSIC.


For someone like Devin Townsend, it's also therapy. 

I can relate to that. Either listening or playing is mind-altering all by itself. And I see people at jams or pub gigs that are _sooooo_ into live music that it makes me appreciate what I now take too much for granted, I've done it for so long. The emotional effect of music is massive, not to everyone but certainly to some (the lucky ones, IMO).


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3355947291087468


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## brucew

What a week; 2 weeks? Don't even know. Nice weather has allowed us to get a bunch of stuff done, mostly it showed us how much more we have to get done before spring. 

Don't think I've played guitar more than a couple hrs in the last week, which for me is unheard of while there's still snow on the ground. 

Another coffee and then back to it.


----------



## Lola

Question: Does anyone know if you have to be a resident of Toronto to be able to busk there?


----------



## laristotle

Don't take ID with your address on it. Tell them that you live under the Gardiner.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Lola

Thx to those concerned in giving me a shoulder to cry on, an ear to bend and some of the most kick advice ever. Thank you for your time and compassion!

PS I just needed some confirmation on what I was thinking. I wasn’t far off.

You knew exactly where I was coming from. \m/

xoxo


----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

brucew said:


> What a week; 2 weeks? Don't even know. Nice weather has allowed us to get a bunch of stuff done, mostly it showed us how much more we have to get done before spring.
> 
> Don't think I've played guitar more than a couple hrs in the last week, which for me is unheard of while there's still snow on the ground.
> 
> Another coffee and then back to it.


I am always amazed how SK can have a 20-30 degree change overnight, WTF?


----------



## laristotle

A biker was walking down the street when he was accosted by a particularly dirty and shabby-looking homeless man who asked him for a couple of bucks for dinner.

The man took out his wallet, extracted ten dollars and asked, "If I give you this money, will you buy some beer with it instead of dinner?"

"No, I had to stop drinking years ago," the homeless man replied.
"Will you spend this on bike parts instead of food?" the man asked.
"Are you NUTS!" replied the homeless man. "I haven't had a bike in 20 years!"

"Well," said the man, "I'm not going to give you money. Instead, I'm going to take you home for a shower and a terrific dinner cooked by my wife."

The homeless man was astounded. "Won't your wife be furious with you for doing that?
The man replied.......

"That's okay. It's important for her to see what a man looks like after he has given up drinking and bikes."


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Lola

Look at this bad ass 1939 Willys. What a head turner!


----------



## Robert1950

@Lola Your picture didn't show, so I found another, maybe a a bit different


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> Look at this bad ass 1939 Willys.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> @Lola Your picture didn't show, so I found another, maybe a a bit different


This is just so fabulous. I like mine better though because of the paint job. They’re both beautiful however.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

One from a local family we are aquanted with. It sports a different paint job now, still red though. One of the other brothers has a black one.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


>


for any of the folks who watched this video, i feel it's important to tell all of you that if you're not watching it with auto-translated english subs, you're missing alot of hilarity. in fact, any time you watch a japanese language video without hard subs, it's imperative that you do this. i'm almost positive that whoever wrote the software that does the translation was tutored by the guy who singed for nelson mandela's funeral.

some of you recognize that drummer from other youtube videos. that's "nyango star". an apple, possesed by the spirit of a dead cat, who was inspired by ringo star. i'm not even kidding. anyhow, nyango star has a cool story. he (or she, i don't know) was created to promote tourism in kuroishi. the next time you are annoyed by the lack of creativity in your local government, remember this: a mayor in japan decided what he needed to boost tourism of his farming town, was an apple-cat inspired by a former beatle who plays drums like slayer. now when you email _your_ mayor, you can feel justified telling them to fuck right off, they aren't even trying.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Guy shows what is really happening just off the side of album covers. Some are pretty funny. 

Funny Guy Reveals What’s Going On Just Beyond the Edges of Famous Album Covers


----------



## Verne

Got a chuckle from me. Brings back some of the young drunken nights.


----------



## Lola

Calling all car junkies. What kind of car is this? I can’t tell. There are no giveaways. 

I think it is beautiful though.


----------



## Milkman

Looks like the green kind.


----------



## Verne

Looking like a 49 Mercury.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


dollbox is ok, the video is conceptually cool. but they have nuthin on band maid.

japan really has alot of good rock happening right now. it's both encouraging, and sad. i remember when america and canada produced most of the really good rock. now we don't. now the best stuff comes fro sweden, german, and japan. so i'm glad _someone_ is still doing it, but i'm sad that it ain't us.
i wont get into why i think that is, it could be an entire thread unto itself.

but that said, just a reminder to you all, that these guy are still out there, since the 80's, doing their thing and being bad-ass. japan-o-philes will notice alot of cool stuff happening in this video


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> dollbox is ok, the video is conceptually cool. but they have nuthin on band maid.
> 
> japan really has alot of good rock happening right now. it's both encouraging, and sad. i remember when america and canada produced most of the really good rock. now we don't. now the best stuff comes fro sweden, german, and japan. so i'm glad _someone_ is still doing it, but i'm sad that it ain't us.
> i wont get into why i think that is, it could be an entire thread unto itself.
> 
> but that said, just a reminder to you all, that these guy are still out there, since the 80's, doing their thing and being bad-ass. japan-o-philes will notice alot of cool stuff happening in this video


I like Band Maid better also.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I like Band Maid better also.


Me too. I have Cheezy to thank for exposing me to this band.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> now the best stuff comes fro *sweden*, german, and japan. so i'm glad _someone_ is still doing it, but i'm sad that it ain't us.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


*BAKA!!!*  that was the most fun i've had in a little while. i dont remember seeing it before, but when i went to youtube to click the like button, it was already done.



High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 298500


when i scrolled down and saw that, i nearly choked on my crackers, awesome post


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> for any of the folks who watched this video, i feel it's important to tell all of you that if you're not watching it with auto-translated english subs, you're missing alot of hilarity. in fact, any time you watch a japanese language video without hard subs, it's imperative that you do this. i'm almost positive that whoever wrote the software that does the translation was tutored by the guy who singed for nelson mandela's funeral.
> 
> some of you recognize that drummer from other youtube videos. that's "nyango star". an apple, possesed by the spirit of a dead cat, who was inspired by ringo star. i'm not even kidding. anyhow, nyango star has a cool story. he (or she, i don't know) was created to promote tourism in kuroishi. the next time you are annoyed by the lack of creativity in your local government, remember this: a mayor in japan decided what he needed to boost tourism of his farming town, was an apple-cat inspired by a former beatle who plays drums like slayer. now when you email _your_ mayor, you can feel justified telling them to fuck right off, they aren't even trying.


Subtitles or not, that shit cracks me up. I’ve been working closely with Japanese people for 26 years. They’re serious folks but they have a zany sense of humor for sure.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

OK. I'm still trying to get over this one.

Vegan Activists Separate Hens From Roosters "So The Hens Aren't Raped"


----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


> OK. I'm still trying to get over this one.
> 
> Vegan Activists Separate Hens From Roosters "So The Hens Aren't Raped"


Even if this is total fake news, it’s so funny I don’t give a shit.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

They've announced the next James Bond will be trans and vegan.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> They've announced the next James Bond will be trans and vegan.


You can’t believe everything you read on LinkedIn


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Milkman said:


> Even if this is total fake news, it’s so funny I don’t give a shit.


The comments below the story are worth a read.


----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


>


I think someone had kept their parents separated .......................


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


You just can't make this shit up!


----------



## zontar

MarkM said:


> I am always amazed how SK can have a 20-30 degree change overnight, WTF?


Same thing happens in Alberta, in both directions.


----------



## zontar

Verne said:


> Guy shows what is really happening just off the side of album covers. Some are pretty funny.
> 
> Funny Guy Reveals What’s Going On Just Beyond the Edges of Famous Album Covers


I've seen a few different people do this--and it can be quite amusing
If I was any good at photography I'd try some myself.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


>



I'm a big fan of the Stand. I'm currently listening to the audiobook, have read the paper version and watched the mini-series several times (generally when I'm already sick for some morbid reason).


----------



## High/Deaf

Milkman said:


> Subtitles or not, that shit cracks me up. I’ve been working closely with Japanese people for 26 years. They’re serious folks but they have a zany sense of humor for sure.


Sony Canada's head office in TO had a big whiteboard on the wall with English/Canadian idioms and their plain language translation, like "threw out the baby with the bath water = getting rid of the good with the bad." It's amazing how many of these we have and seeing them all in one place was amusing.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10220026138457233


----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> One from a local family we are aquanted with. It sports a different paint job now, still red though. One of the other brothers has a black one.


That is simply stunning!


----------



## Lola

Hot Wheels 
Silly putty
View Master
Lite brite 

What was your favourite toy growing up? 
A very nostalgic video that many if ya can relate to.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Hot Wheels
> Silly putty
> View Master
> Lite brite
> 
> What was your favourite toy growing up?
> A very nostalgic video that many if ya can relate to.


Rebound
Battleship


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Rebound
> Battleship


Mousetrap
Pet rock

and my favourite.....Pong. Back then it was pretty high tech. We would play this for hours. So boring now but so much fun back then.

Chess and Checkers were a staple at our house as well. They are timeless.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

We watched an absolutely appalling 1964 movie, called "Get Yourself a College Girl" ( Get Yourself a College Girl (1964) - IMDb ), primarily because it featured appearances by the Dave Clark Five, The Animals, The Standells, Getz and Gilberto, and the Jimmy Smith Trio, in addition to fake winter scenery and dozens of people in their thirties pretending to be "college students".

In one of the subplots, there is a middle-aged senator and his assistant. The assistant is played by veteran character actor James Millhollin, and the role is an absolute dead ringer for Monty Burns' assistant Smithers. The similarities are uncanny, right down to the thinly-veiled orientation. James Millhollin - IMDb


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Hot Wheels
> Silly putty
> View Master
> Lite brite
> 
> What was your favourite toy growing up?
> A very nostalgic video that many if ya can relate to.


For some reason, after I was done with my dad's machinist tools, I had a hankering for cheap plastic toy soldiers. The sets varied, but most came with a few standardized figures:
bazooka guy
crawling sniper guy
hand-grenade guy
radio guy
binoculars guy








Of course, in the realm of more boy-oriented toys were Meccano sets, and Corgi toys, as well as their lower-budget cousin, Matchbox toys.


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> What was your favourite toy growing up?











My Dad sent it over from Australia for my son. I received this for Christmas 1980.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> Hot Wheels
> Silly putty
> View Master
> Lite brite
> 
> What was your favourite toy growing up?
> A very nostalgic video that many if ya can relate to.


Hot Wheels was huge in my circle. We raced them, crashed them, launched them into orbit, burned them ...... probably all frowned upon in this current culture.

Rummoli was the big board game at xmas, I guess because quite a few could play at once. Now it's Texas Holdem. LOL


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 298786


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Hot Wheels
> Silly putty
> View Master
> Lite brite
> 
> What was your favourite toy growing up?
> A very nostalgic video that many if ya can relate to.


no toy was ever as cool as this one





every kid in my neighborhood had these, and could sing the song. if not, you probably got beat up at school alot because you played the tuba.






if you didn't have this, you probably had no friends






lastly, i'll never forget the joke in school

why does barbie have black and blue tits?
cause g.i. joe has kung-fu grip! 

now we have kids like desmond is amazing. sorry, but i don't call that progress











mhammer said:


> For some reason, after I was done with my dad's machinist tools, I had a hankering for cheap plastic toy soldiers. The sets varied, but most came with a few standardized figures:
> bazooka guy
> crawling sniper guy
> hand-grenade guy
> radio guy
> binoculars guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in the realm of more boy-oriented toys were Meccano sets, and Corgi toys, as well as their lower-budget cousin, Matchbox toys.


i had a buddy with an old maverick. he used to glue army men, cowboys and indians, and even samurai battle scenes all over the car, and drive around like that.


----------



## Verne

Strombecker 1:32nd scale electric race set. We had a HUGE set up. Many tracks parts put together. We had about 10 cars and bodies. My dad had a modified chassis and engine and smoked us every race. HAHAHA. Good time. I still have it BTW. 

The image is not our track, but if you know 1:32 scale, then you get an idea of how big it would be, and how fun. 1:32 car would bike right about the size of your hand middle finger tip to wrist. 

This track is about 1/3 bigger than ours. I've grown up around racing in some form or other. I even did some autoX myself, and plenty MTB racing. It's in my blood


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> Of course, in the realm of more boy-oriented toys were Meccano sets, and Corgi toys, as well as their lower-budget cousin, Matchbox toys.


We used to set them up in battle scenes in our neighbour's sandbox and plant firecrackers (when they were still legal here) strung together.


----------



## jimsz

laristotle said:


> We used to set them up in battle scenes in our neighbour's sandbox and plant firecrackers (when they were still legal here) strung together.


Sid from Toy Story?


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> Strombecker 1:32nd scale electric race set. We had a HUGE set up. Many tracks parts put together. We had about 10 cars and bodies. My dad had a modified chassis and engine and smoked us every race. HAHAHA. Good time. I still have it BTW.
> 
> The image is not our track, but if you know 1:32 scale, then you get an idea of how big it would be, and how fun. 1:32 car would bike right about the size of your hand middle finger tip to wrist.
> 
> This track is about 1/3 bigger than ours. I've grown up around racing in some form or other. I even did some autoX myself, and plenty MTB racing. It's in my blood


i had a buddy with a big track set up in his basement, like the one above. he had a gold duster, a white mustang, and a red 55 chevy, and there was another car but i forget what it was now. we had alot of fun with them.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

It was hot wheels, cap guns and I am an unreformed Lego maniac.

Also a veteran , played a lot of war!


----------



## mhammer

Verne said:


> Strombecker 1:32nd scale electric race set. We had a HUGE set up. Many tracks parts put together. We had about 10 cars and bodies. My dad had a modified chassis and engine and smoked us every race. HAHAHA. Good time. I still have it BTW.
> 
> The image is not our track, but if you know 1:32 scale, then you get an idea of how big it would be, and how fun. 1:32 car would bike right about the size of your hand middle finger tip to wrist.
> 
> This track is about 1/3 bigger than ours. I've grown up around racing in some form or other. I even did some autoX myself, and plenty MTB racing. It's in my blood


Very jealous. Although with just the one straightaway, that would have involved a lot of picking up your car after it flew off the track, and putting it back on. When I was 14 or so, a place opened up in my neighbourhood that had a big track for 1/24 scale that you could rent time on. It was about 20ft x 10ft, maybe even a little larger. Now that yu remind me, I think we still have a 1/32 set + track in the basement somewhere.

In an era of drone and RC everything, I would imagine the passion for slot cars has waned somewhat. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Verne

mhammer said:


> Very jealous. Although with just the one straightaway, that would have involved a lot of picking up your car after it flew off the track, and putting it back on. When I was 14 or so, a place opened up in my neighbourhood that had a big track for 1/24 scale that you could rent time on. It was about 20ft x 10ft, maybe even a little larger. Now that yu remind me, I think we still have a 1/32 set + track in the basement somewhere.
> 
> In an era of drone and RC everything, I would imagine the passion for slot cars has waned somewhat. I hope I'm wrong.


A store called Hobby and Toy central still carries some slot car stuff. There is one in Kitchener and there is one here in London and I know there are more around Ontario, maybe even Canada.


----------



## Verne

@mhammer .... I don't know what happened to my quote and reply being in the same post. Weird.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Courage is
knowing it might hurt, 
and doing it anyway

Stupidity is the same

and that's why life is hard​


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr.

mhammer said:


> In an era of drone and RC everything, I would imagine the passion for slot cars has waned somewhat. I hope I'm wrong.


Well mhammer it is still alive as far as my buddy Chuck and I are concerned.
About 88 feet, can handle 1/32 and 1/24.
Digital -up to six cars can race in the two lanes.


http://imgur.com/lTomR4u

This is a track that I posted about a couple of years ago looking for an off the shelf plastic material to make the fences with.
We ended up getting them custom cut at a plastic shop.
It turned out okay.



http://imgur.com/TQWEvs1


And psa - PlayValue Toys in Ottawa has a good selection of Carrera Digital cars, and ships promptly


----------



## Verne

I hope that Samba Bus is power scaled compared to that '67/68 fastback beside it.


----------



## Lola

I am really starting to love the aesthetics of Willys automobiles. They are the most coolest looking vehicles. Some of the modified ones are amazing. They look aggressive and bad ass at the same time.I just love those huge honkin’ fender skirts. They are a thing of beauty.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> I just love those huge honkin’ fender skirts.


This is a fender skirt on the back


----------



## Verne

Nothing beats a Willy's gasser though. Sorry. Hands down, the coolest one!! Lake pipes on the bottom one. Would've been AWESOME to be alive during the gasser and the 50s/60s drag scene.


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> This is a fender skirt on the back
> 
> View attachment 298902


That is right out of the Mask.

Whahooga!


----------



## MarkM

I am home sick today and watching tv which I never do.

I watched an Alaska show and now watching moonshiners, herself is out so I don't have to watch singing muppet shows , dancing shows, FBI shows, NCIS shows or fuckin curling!

I feel like such a rebel, might be the hot toddies talking!

These fellas are fucked up!


----------



## Milkman

MarkM said:


> I am home sick today and watching tv which I never do.
> 
> I watched an Alaska show and now watching moonshiners, herself is out so I don't have to watch singing muppet shows , dancing shows, FBI shows, NCIS shows or fuckin curling!
> 
> I feel like such a rebel, might be the hot toddies talking!
> 
> These fellas are fucked up!


You ok man?


----------



## MarkM

Just right!


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 298642


And they have nothing to fear but sphere itself.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> And they have nothing to fear but sphere itself.


People do believe some incredible things.


----------



## Lola

MarkM said:


> I am home sick today and watching tv which I never do.
> 
> I watched an Alaska show and now watching moonshiners, herself is out so I don't have to watch singing muppet shows , dancing shows, FBI shows, NCIS shows or fuckin curling!
> 
> I feel like such a rebel, might be the hot toddies talking!
> 
> These fellas are fucked up!


This made my day. Lmao! You are so funny.


----------



## Lola

Model T

gorgeous! So much chrome 

Reminds me of a Rat Rod.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> In an era of drone and RC everything, I would imagine the passion for slot cars has waned somewhat. I hope I'm wrong.


i have one of these, i fly it enough that the doggies aren't afraid of it


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> i have one of these, i fly it enough that the doggies aren't afraid of it


Looks nice and stable.

Is it trickier than it looks?


----------



## laristotle

Turtle Burgers hmm


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Turtle Burgers hmm
> 
> View attachment 299242


Awesome.

I made the bacon explosion recipe that was circulating on the net a few years back. It was better on the screen than on my plate.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> Looks nice and stable.
> 
> Is it trickier than it looks?


it's VERY stable, and very easy to fly. it's very precise. the cost was pretty reasonable. $59 us for the heli, radio, 1 battery, and charger. extra batteries are $4 and you can get a gang charger that will do 5 at a time. you get about 5-6 min of flight time from a charge. i bought mine on amazon, along with 4 extrabatteries and a gang charger. 

in case you don't already know, there are 3 types of rc helis:

*coaxial* - the kind you see with 2 stacked main rotors. these move up and down, forward and back, and can spin on their axis. 
they are super stable and easy to fly, but they are terrible outside because they can't handle any wind at all. you can usually buy them at toy stores for $10-$20, they are always ready to fly, meaning they come with the radio specific to that heli. most of these helis, when they break, you throw them away.

*fixed pitch* - these will move front and back, side to side, up and down, and spin on their axis.
these are also pretty stable, and pretty easy to fly, can handle light winds if you want to fly outside, but weight is still a big factor outside. if you want to fly outside, bigger is better. these usually come ready to fly or bind and fly. bind and fly means if you have an appropriate radio, you can use it without having to own one specific for that model. for example, you might have other helis that can use that radio, allowing you to not collect radios as well as models. these have parts available so you can repair them, and it's pretty inexpensive. mine is very durable, but as i have prior experience, i haven't crashed hard with it.

*collective pitch* - these will move up and down, side to side, front and back, and will bank, fly upside down, and move in any direction in the 3 dimensional world we live in, while orientation is not relevant. these come rtf, bnf, and in kit form depending on what you're after. these helis start around $250 for just the model, but can go up to the price of a really nice used car. size can go from nano size like my fp heli in the earlier post, up to 1/5th scale, which is gigantic. collective pitch are extremely difficult to fly, (it's often compared to trying to balance yourself on a basketball) and can be expensive to repair. it's highly recommended to buy a simulator and learn to fly them that way first. also the head speed is really high. crashing one into yourself or someone else can maim or even kill. 

collective pitch helis can do this, it's called 3-d flight


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## jimsz

cheezyridr said:


> it's VERY stable, and very easy to fly. it's very precise. the cost was pretty reasonable. $59 us for the heli, radio, 1 battery, and charger. extra batteries are $4 and you can get a gang charger that will do 5 at a time. you get about 5-6 min of flight time from a charge. i bought mine on amazon, along with 4 extrabatteries and a gang charger.
> 
> in case you don't already know, there are 3 types of rc helis:
> 
> *coaxial* - the kind you see with 2 stacked main rotors. these move up and down, forward and back, and can spin on their axis.
> they are super stable and easy to fly, but they are terrible outside because they can't handle any wind at all. you can usually buy them at toy stores for $10-$20, they are always ready to fly, meaning they come with the radio specific to that heli. most of these helis, when they break, you throw them away.
> 
> *fixed pitch* - these will move front and back, side to side, up and down, and spin on their axis.
> these are also pretty stable, and pretty easy to fly, can handle light winds if you want to fly outside, but weight is still a big factor outside. if you want to fly outside, bigger is better. these usually come ready to fly or bind and fly. bind and fly means if you have an appropriate radio, you can use it without having to own one specific for that model. for example, you might have other helis that can use that radio, allowing you to not collect radios as well as models. these have parts available so you can repair them, and it's pretty inexpensive. mine is very durable, but as i have prior experience, i haven't crashed hard with it.
> 
> *collective pitch* - these will move up and down, side to side, front and back, and will bank, fly upside down, and move in any direction in the 3 dimensional world we live in, while orientation is not relevant. these come rtf, bnf, and in kit form depending on what you're after. these helis start around $250 for just the model, but can go up to the price of a really nice used car. size can go from nano size like my fp heli in the earlier post, up to 1/5th scale, which is gigantic. collective pitch are extremely difficult to fly, (it's often compared to trying to balance yourself on a basketball) and can be expensive to repair. it's highly recommended to buy a simulator and learn to fly them that way first. also the head speed is really high. crashing one into yourself or someone else can maim or even kill.
> 
> collective pitch helis can do this, it's called 3-d flight


I've got a few RC planes and a small helicopter, but I just picked this up last week and it's a load of fun, comes with 720P camera that connects to my phone.
https://www.amazon.ca/Holy-Stone-Qu...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> View attachment 299264


I can actually drink Maxwell house and enjoy it for a cheap coffee.

My late mother in law drank Nabob, that is horrible crap!

I really enjoy Costco columbian we grind and brew ourselves. My Son just brought us back a big bag from Cuba, awesome.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> it's VERY stable, and very easy to fly. it's very precise. the cost was pretty reasonable. $59 us for the heli, radio, 1 battery, and charger. extra batteries are $4 and you can get a gang charger that will do 5 at a time. you get about 5-6 min of flight time from a charge. i bought mine on amazon, along with 4 extrabatteries and a gang charger.
> 
> in case you don't already know, there are 3 types of rc helis:
> 
> *coaxial* - the kind you see with 2 stacked main rotors. these move up and down, forward and back, and can spin on their axis.
> they are super stable and easy to fly, but they are terrible outside because they can't handle any wind at all. you can usually buy them at toy stores for $10-$20, they are always ready to fly, meaning they come with the radio specific to that heli. most of these helis, when they break, you throw them away.
> 
> *fixed pitch* - these will move front and back, side to side, up and down, and spin on their axis.
> these are also pretty stable, and pretty easy to fly, can handle light winds if you want to fly outside, but weight is still a big factor outside. if you want to fly outside, bigger is better. these usually come ready to fly or bind and fly. bind and fly means if you have an appropriate radio, you can use it without having to own one specific for that model. for example, you might have other helis that can use that radio, allowing you to not collect radios as well as models. these have parts available so you can repair them, and it's pretty inexpensive. mine is very durable, but as i have prior experience, i haven't crashed hard with it.
> 
> *collective pitch* - these will move up and down, side to side, front and back, and will bank, fly upside down, and move in any direction in the 3 dimensional world we live in, while orientation is not relevant. these come rtf, bnf, and in kit form depending on what you're after. these helis start around $250 for just the model, but can go up to the price of a really nice used car. size can go from nano size like my fp heli in the earlier post, up to 1/5th scale, which is gigantic. collective pitch are extremely difficult to fly, (it's often compared to trying to balance yourself on a basketball) and can be expensive to repair. it's highly recommended to buy a simulator and learn to fly them that way first. also the head speed is really high. crashing one into yourself or someone else can maim or even kill.
> 
> collective pitch helis can do this, it's called 3-d flight


That’s frigging insane. That guy has got ridiculous skills.

What does _that _one cost, LOL?


----------



## laristotle

MarkM said:


> I can actually drink Maxwell house and enjoy it for a cheap coffee.


We drink it too.
The meme was because of all those commercials BK posted. lol


----------



## Verne

Maybe @butterknucket is just warming up for that 3wk isolation that seems to be what could be the norm shortly. Maybe lots of coffee will be consumed. I know I do with or without promoting with old commercials.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> That’s frigging insane. That guy has got ridiculous skills.
> 
> What does _that _one cost, LOL?


it's over $2k for just the model.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## LexxM3

Shamelessly stolen off the web ... the old "Things that make you go hmm ...."

1. Why do we park in driveways and drive on parkways?
2. Do Lipton employees take coffee breaks?
3. Can I yell "movie" in a crowded firehouse?
4. Can you be a closet claustrophobic?
5. How do a fool and his money GET together?
6. Why does Hawaii have interstate highways?
7. How is it that a building burns up as it burns down?
8. If a train station is where the train stops, what is a workstation?
9. If nothing ever sticks to Teflon, how do they make Teflon stick to the pan?
10. If the pen is mightier than the sword, and a picture is worth a thousand words, how dangerous is a fax?
11. If the police arrest a mime, do they tell him he has the right to remain silent?
12. What hair color do they put on the driver's licenses of bald men?
13. What was the best thing before sliced bread?
14. Why do banks charge you a "non-sufficient funds" fee on money they already know you don't have?
15. Why do they put Braille on the drive through bank machines?
16. If Barbie is so popular, why do you have to buy her friends?
17. If you get cheated by the Better Business Bureau, who do you complain to?
18. What are Preparation A through Preparation G?
19. In a country of free speech, why are there phone bills?
20. Did Washington flash a quarter when asked for ID?
21. How come there aren't B batteries?
22. If the post office has machines that can sort snail mail at 1000's of times per minute, then why do they give it to a little old man on a bike to deliver?
23. How do "Do not walk on the grass" signs get there?
24. Why do black olives come in cans and green olives come in jars?
25. Before they invented drawing boards, what did they go back to?
26. How is it possible to have a civil war?
27. If all the world is a stage, where is the audience sitting?
28. If love is blind, why is lingerie so popular?
29. If the #2 pencil is so popular, why is it still #2?
30. Why is the alphabet in that order? Is it because of that song?
31. If I melt dry ice, can I take a bath without getting wet?
32. Crime doesn't pay...does that mean that my job is a crime?
33. How do they get the deer to cross at that yellow road sign?
34. How do you know that honesty is the best policy until you have tried some of the others?
35. How do you throw away a garbage can?
36. How does a thermos know if the drink should be hot or cold?
37. How does the guy who drives the snowplow get to work in the mornings?
38. Do you realize how many holes there could be if people would just take the time to take the dirt out of them?
39. If a word in the dictionary were misspelled, how would we know?
40. If you're in a vehicle going the speed of light, what happens when you turn on the headlights?
41. What happens to an 18 hour bra after 18 hours?
42. Why didn't Noah swat those two mosquitoes?
43. Why do hot dogs come 10 to a package and hot dog buns only 8?
44. Why do tourists go to the tops of tall buildings and then put money into telescopes so they can see things on the ground close-up?
45. Why is it that bullets ricochet off of Superman's chest, but he ducks when the gun is thrown at him?
46. Why is it that night falls but day breaks?
47. Why is it that you must wait until night to call it a day?
48. What if the Hokey Pokey IS what its all about?
49. When your pet bird sees you reading the newspaper, does he wonder why you're just sitting there, staring at carpeting?
50. What happened to the first 6 "ups"?


----------



## laristotle

LexxM3 said:


> What happened to the first 6 "ups"?


7 Up - Wikipedia
_The real origin of the name is unclear, though Britvic claims that the name comes from the seven main ingredients in the drink, while others have claimed that the number was a coded reference to the lithium contained in the original recipe, which has an atomic mass around 7. Britvic also claims that the name is a result of the fact that 7 Up was bottled in 7-ounce bottles (Coca-Cola and most other soft drinks were bottled in 6-ounce bottles)._


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Doug Gifford

Verne said:


>


Is that real vintage or just distressed?


----------



## Verne

Could be distressed. The wall paint doesn't look quite as weathered.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Yeah, I wouldn't want to pay a premium for something some guy just left out in the rain last week. I could do that myself.


----------



## greco

Doug Gifford said:


> Is that real vintage or just distressed?


The patina on it looks genuinely vintage IMO.


----------



## butterknucket

Has anyone noticed that Electroglide has disappeared again?


----------



## laristotle

Maybe it's nice riding weather out his way.


----------



## keto

laristotle said:


> Maybe it's nice riding weather out his way.


That ain't it, -15C around here and recent snow.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Has anyone noticed that Electroglide has disappeared again?


Nah, it just got boring and I have a few things a tad more important on my plate. You think a colonoscopy is fun try a bronchoscopy. And, those tests that make you radioactive for a while among others. Fun times. BTW, spell my name right ok. On a side note, kids can get this Covid 19 virus same as adults and if you're gonna do a little tickle and squeeze with your sig. other 'cause you have some time off, have a long, hot, soapy shower before anything else.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Has anyone noticed that Electroglide has disappeared again?


he's been lurking

edit- ahh, there he is


----------



## jb welder

Never heard of him. Don't watch the box much though.


----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


> Nah, it just got boring and I have a few things a tad more important on my plate. You think a colonoscopy is fun try a bronchoscopy. And, those tests that make you radioactive for a while among others. Fun times. BTW, spell my name right ok. On a side note, kids can get this Covid 19 virus same as adults and if you're gonna do a little tickle and squeeze with your sig. other 'cause you have some time off, have a long, hot, soapy shower before anything else.


Not to start pitting boo-boos against each other, but it's never the colonoscopy that's the challenge, it's the prep day before. Just out of curiosity do you have any required prep before a bronchoscopy? Is there sedation involved? How long does the procedure take and are there after-effects? (I'm assuming here that something goes down one's gullet to take pictures of one's breathing apparatus, and that it doesn't make one's throat and esophagus feel fabulous.)

I doubt I'd ever be scheduled for one, but I figure inquiring minds might want to know.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Not to start pitting boo-boos against each other, but it's never the colonoscopy that's the challenge, it's the prep day before. Just out of curiosity do you have any required prep before a bronchoscopy? Is there sedation involved? How long does the procedure take and are there after-effects? (I'm assuming here that something goes down one's gullet to take pictures of one's breathing apparatus, and that it doesn't make one's throat and esophagus feel fabulous.)
> 
> I doubt I'd ever be scheduled for one, but I figure inquiring minds might want to know.


Mine was through the nose. 12 hr fast. Haven't had a colonoscopy yet......today is two days before. They wanted me to shave, I said no so there was an apron of sorts involved. Mild sedation, numbing of the throat then staying in the hospital until the numbness went away and breathing etc. was back to normal. Start to finish was just over 4 hrs. Tried to keep my eyes shut. The procedure itself took about 1/2 hr or so. 
Hopefully when the colonoscopy is over I'm done with tests (I hope) until I see at least three specialists in the beginning of April.....then two more Ultrasounds and possibly another stress test that makes me radioactive again and another barium swallow. All that will take me to about the end of May.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Mine was through the nose. 12 hr fast. Haven't had a colonoscopy yet......today is two days before. They wanted me to shave, I said no so there was an apron of sorts involved. Mild sedation, numbing of the throat then staying in the hospital until the numbness went away and breathing etc. was back to normal. Start to finish was just over 4 hrs. Tried to keep my eyes shut. The procedure itself took about 1/2 hr or so.
> Hopefully when the colonoscopy is over I'm done with tests (I hope) until I see at least three specialists in the beginning of April.....then two more Ultrasounds and possibly another stress test that makes me radioactive again and another barium swallow. All that will take me to about the end of May.


i hope you get good results


----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


> Mine was through the nose. 12 hr fast. Haven't had a colonoscopy yet......today is two days before. They wanted me to shave, I said no so there was an apron of sorts involved. Mild sedation, numbing of the throat then staying in the hospital until the numbness went away and breathing etc. was back to normal. Start to finish was just over 4 hrs. Tried to keep my eyes shut. The procedure itself took about 1/2 hr or so.
> Hopefully when the colonoscopy is over I'm done with tests (I hope) until I see at least three specialists in the beginning of April.....then two more Ultrasounds and possibly another stress test that makes me radioactive again and another barium swallow. All that will take me to about the end of May.


Ouch! Not a fun day at all. Hope all test results are good news.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Ouch! Not a fun day at all. Hope all test results are good news.


At least I have enough TP to hopefully get me thru the next few days.


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> People do believe some incredible things.


They do indeed--and I'm sure we have a good range that way here on this forum.


----------



## Verne

Could you imagine?!? HAHAHAHA.....all those hoarders better not be weak minded internet sheep.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> They do indeed--and I'm sure we have a good range that way here on this forum.


Magic and ignorance are not effective defenses against Covid-19.


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## Doug Gifford

'I have, answered Gargantua, by a long and curious experience, found out a means to wipe my bum, the most lordly, the most excellent, and the most convenient that ever was seen… I say and maintain, that of all torcheculs, arsewisps, bumfodders, tail-napkins, bunghole cleansers, and wipe-breeches, there is none in the world comparable to the neck of a goose, that is well downed, if you hold her head betwixt your legs.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> Magic and ignorance are not effective defenses against Covid-19.


we used to say "god protects fools and drunks."


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Lite beer............still the wrong aisle. Wait....................isle?!? You can get stranded on a beer isle?? COOOOL !!!!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

No egg, No fish, No milk, No mustard, No sesame, No shellfish, No soy, No sulfite, No wheat, No lactose, No artificials, Kosher, No added sugars, Paleo-friendly, Vegan-friendly, Vegetarian-friendly, Whole30-friendly


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>



that video was recently the topic of discussion in a chat room i frequent. you gotta wonder about some people.


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> No egg, No fish, No milk, No mustard, No sesame, No shellfish, No soy, No sulfite, No wheat, No lactose, No artificials, Kosher, No added sugars, Paleo-friendly, Vegan-friendly, Vegetarian-friendly, Whole30-friendly


What's left?


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> What's left?


Tofu or mud. They say mud can be tasty.


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> What's left?


I don't see soylent green on that list.


----------



## Robert1950

15 minutes of Malcolm Tucker, the angry Scotsman


----------



## spacebard




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

I'm going to put a pack of toilet paper on the porch overnight and see if it's still there in the morning.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

stole from another site_

A day late, but what the heck. Beats waiting 'til next year!_


----------



## Lola

Need a break from the Corona Virus thread. 

Back to my other passion. 

Vintage and gorgeous. I love Kenworth trucks.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


>


Ohh, now THAT I can get behind. I want a same year or close ('60-63ish?) panel wagon, and have for years.


----------



## oldjoat

stepside any day !


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> I don't see soylent green on that list.


okay--the movie's been quoted & referenced enough--that shouldn't surprise anybody who's been paying attention.
Soylent green is


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


jail toilets can do that too. i spent a little time in juvenile detention. i once flushed a roll of toilet paper, a star trek magazine, a pillow case, a sheet, and half a pillow in one session. the half a pillow got stuck. thing is, the room on the other side of the wall, when i would flush my toilet, his would erupt like a volcano. well, once i learned that, i kept going to make sure they got a good soaking. in the process i flooded several other rooms and 60' of hallway about 4" deep in water. then they gave me bonuses for helping to clean it all up. but they did make a few changes after that...


----------



## cheezyridr

duplicate post


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> okay--the movie's been quoted & referenced enough--that shouldn't surprise anybody who's been paying attention.
> Soylent green is .........


".............fun for the whole family. New and improved. Get some today!"

On the other hand, infected people (much like clowns) probably taste funny. I've known a few people that were a bit 'off' and that maybe explains things.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Lola

Looky! Just so bad ass! Just a gorgeous muscle car!


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 300006


*alpacas


----------



## laristotle

Maybe the cat's just preaching a sermon to those llamas to convert to alpacas?


----------



## oldjoat

more like "all hail the cat "


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Looky! Just so bad ass! Just a gorgeous muscle car!


----------



## laristotle

Today, I be call'n m'self Pat McCrotch and I swear to drunk I'm not god!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Looky! Just so bad ass! Just a gorgeous muscle car!


when i was a 12 yr old kid, on rainy sunday mornings i would watch drag racing on the tv. 
in my little kid mind, there were only 3 cars in the entire world that mattered (until john force showed up, that is) 

hemi under glass was an exhibition car, but that didn't mean anything to me, it had to be the fastest because it could do wheelies.





i met don , and he made a huge impression on me as a kid, i'll never forget it. i stood in line forever (in kid time) to get his autograph at a convention. they closed the line before it got to my turn. everyone walked away, so i went up on the platform to look at the car. i figured the worst the could do was yell at me, and this was the only chance i'd ever get to see it up close. don saw me up there and came out. he said hello, and started telling me all about the car, and even let me sit in it. he hung out with me for probably 15-20 min. i walked away, 3' off the ground






i met this don too. a lovely lady i was dating took me to meet her parents. her dad and i started talking about bikes and cars. he shows me a picture and said do you recognize who this is? i say "of course, that's big daddy don garlits" . then he says i'm restoring the original rear engine rail dragster at my shop. i'm meeting don there in about an hour to go over some things. want to come along? well, i just about jumped outta my skin! of course i wanna meet a racing legend! so his daughter and i hopped on my bike and we followed him down to the shop. it was another day i'll never forget. don was really cool, short enough to be a jockey, old enough to know moses, but more energy than i've ever had in my life


----------



## High/Deaf

I agree. I loved those guys but John Force just put it over the top. The best interview (and personality) in motorsports, IMO. 

And I'll see your big wing car and call ....... 










A local neurologist cracked up his F40 up (SVA) and ICBC is currently into close to $900,000 to repair it. I guess the guy is a perfectionist (in everything but his driving) but I hope his yearly rates reflect the repair costs. Nahhh, we're way to socialist to ever do something like that.


----------



## Lola

What about Cha Cha Muldowney? I loved her. Tough as nails and always drove with that winning mindset.






When I was a small girl I remember going to Gainesville, Florida for my very first NHRA drags. I saw Shirley, Don “Big Daddy” Garlits and Don “The Snake” Prudhomme. I remember the burnouts. I loved the smell of burning rubber and bits on my face. We were that close to the track. It was so exciting. I will never forget it. 

I want to go to big rig drag racing now. I need to put it on my bucket list.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> What about Cha Cha Muldowney? I loved her. Tough as nails and always drove with that winning mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a small girl I remember going to Gainesville, Florida for my very first NHRA drags. I saw Shirley, Don “Big Daddy” Garlits and Don “The Snake” Prudhomme. I remember the burnouts. I loved the smell of burning rubber and bits on my face. We were that close to the track. It was so exciting. I will never forget it.
> 
> I want to go to big rig drag racing now. I need to put it on my bucket list.


i met shirley back in 94 at thunder alley, along with many other IHRA all stars. she was really nice, but super busy at the time


----------



## Verne

Sorry @High/Deaf but the 288 GTO will always be the ultimate Ferrari.


----------



## Electraglide

Classic class.


----------



## High/Deaf

Verne said:


> Sorry @High/Deaf but the 288 GTO will always be the ultimate Ferrari.


But no wing. 

I lean towards 250 GTO's or a 250 Berlinetta Lusso if we're just talking about Ferrari's in general. But they're all beautiful works of industrial art.


----------



## Verne

512BBLM......a 512BBi in race trim. Sexy !!! @High/Deaf, there's a wing for you.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

0:43 That little car just stands up on it's wheels and goes. 1:33 shows what you can do going sorta sideways.


----------



## Electraglide

1962 Wedge Dart.








413 Max


----------



## Verne

I like my classic muscle cars as well @Electraglide . Love the '68 L88 Corvette and the '70 Challenger R/T convertible. Yes both are unattainable for anybody shy of a multi millionaire, but dreams are what keep us alive.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

John Force’s daughters evening developed the passion for drag racing. I really liked John a lot. A little bit of a big mouth though.


----------



## Electraglide

Montreal to Seattle. 





1 to 150.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> I like my classic muscle cars as well @Electraglide . Love the '68 L88 Corvette and the '70 Challenger R/T convertible. Yes both are unattainable for anybody shy of a multi millionaire, but dreams are what keep us alive.


Hey, it's less than $200,000. Low mileage too. 
https://classics.autotrader.com/classic-cars/1970/dodge/challenger/101145422
Here's one a bit closer to you but it's an automatic.....well you can't have it all.
Dodge Challenger RT convertible 1970, restaurer à neuf! | Voitures d'époque | Saguenay | Kijiji


----------



## zontar

Hmm, I may end up being on here more often.

but hopefully I take the time to play more guitar & talk with family.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> ".............fun for the whole family. New and improved. Get some today!"
> 
> On the other hand, infected people (much like clowns) probably taste funny. I've known a few people that were a bit 'off' and that maybe explains things.


Funny you should be talking about Solient Green. Saw that movie the other night. It almost sums what ya happening now. Brain Wafers anyone.ol


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


>


A blower and a big block maybe small, can’t really see what it is. Maybe a 427 small block. Who knows. Now we’re talking.


----------



## Lola

Now this is what I am talking about. Two fully loaded B trains( 2 trailers joined together by a 5th wheel) Strength and raw power. I am just in awe.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## MarkM

I'm Gumby dammit!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Here is one @Lola ought to dig. I took this at the 2009 Can-Am Nationals in Grand Bend.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

and another one from the same event.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> John Force’s daughters evening developed the passion for drag racing. I really liked John a lot. A little bit of a big mouth though.


the absolute greatest of them all. him i never got to meet. of all the racers out there, absolutely no one enjoyed it more than he did. he loved racing with all his heart.


----------



## laristotle

the bridge end probably looks something like this


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 300232
> 
> View attachment 300230
> 
> 
> the bridge end probably looks something like this
> 
> View attachment 300234


WTF?

Wow, that's an interesting tweak on restringing.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> the absolute greatest of them all. him i never got to meet. of all the racers out there, absolutely no one enjoyed it more than he did. he loved racing with all his heart.


He still does. As far as I know he's still alive and racing.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Milkman




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

Mayor excused himself to go to the toilet but forgot to turn off microphone


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> Mayor excused himself to go to the toilet but forgot to turn off microphone


this happened in 2015, so probably just the meeting planning to unleash the virus


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 300316
> View attachment 300318


Could be just a short trip on Rte 66. They say the fudge is good tho.


----------



## zontar

Aw, nuts. People were always rotten. But the world was beautiful.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

More potent than Viagra you say. I think I'll pass but various "pizzles" are sold at the store near me along with the corresponding female parts from some animals. 




That being said, I have tried "Rocky Mtn. Oysters". Not bad but I wouldn't want a steady diet of them. They have various types of those at the store too but from the looks of it they must grow some damned big lambs around here.


----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> Here is one @Lola ought to dig. I took this at the 2009 Can-Am Nationals in Grand Bend.


I loved this. Wish I were there. Pure raw unadulterated power. Thanks Daddy O for sharing. I can’t get enough of this stuff.


----------



## Lola

Funny car battle between Ron Capps and John Force. I remember watching this race on TV.






John Force is now 70 and still driving. Good for him. Love his crazy passion for the sport.


----------



## Electraglide

Hey Lola.




Used to go here at least twice a year in the 80's and 90's for both the bike drags and the bike and car drags.




The campground was a 2 minute walk from the bar.....so we'd ride.


----------



## Electraglide

Just a little faster than John.




Force is faster off the light by .016 sec. but just that .06 sec slower at the end. That's 1.01 Mph slower.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Just a little faster than John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Force is faster off the light by .016 sec. but just that .06 sec slower at the end. That's 1.01 Mph slower.


You feed the need! Thx for sharing Electraglide. I can’t get enough of this stuff. I love this kind of racing. Can’t really stand NASCAR. Just not enough excitement. Like watching paint dry on the wall.


----------



## Lola

FASTEST CAR EVER 300 mph 1/4 mile.






Just amazing. I would love to go for a ride in a Top fuel funny car. I know that I would shit my pants but it would be so worth it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

I found a new place to buy replica guitars. These are really beautiful and finely detailed.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I found a new place to buy replica guitars. These are really beautiful and finely detailed.


How's the neck dive? I know, I know wear a suede strap.


----------



## laristotle

intonation looks off. lol


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10163092833195228


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10163092833195228



Cabin fever.

That will become a real issue for many soon.


----------



## Lola

I didn’t know that Kenworth trucks were this old. Wow. 









too much time on my hands and no husband. Lol


----------



## Lola

Would it bother some of you if I started a Weinstein thread which would include Peter Nygard, the 2 Corey’s, Jon Grissom etc.? 

I care and this has meaning to me.


----------



## keto

Lola said:


> I guess it would bother some of you if I started a Weinstein thread which would include Peter Nygard, the 2 Corey’s, Jon Grissom etc.
> 
> I care and this has meaning to me.


Not if you did it somewhere else. Seriously, it's not political, but around here that's where it probably belongs.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 300338


You could say that's the same for all school.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I guess it would bother some of you if I started a Weinstein thread which would include Peter Nygard, the 2 Corey’s, Jon Grissom etc.
> 
> I care and this has meaning to me.


Wouldn't bother me.

It might be a contentious thread however.

For what it's worth, I think they should bury him under the prison.

BUT, any woman who tried to further their careers on their knees and even went back for seconds and thirds is seriously lacking in credibility IMO and is using this for more attention and presumably more money.

I don't like blaming victims but there has been a lot of "buyers remorse" coming out as something else in this context.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> You feed the need! Thx for sharing Electraglide. I can’t get enough of this stuff. I love this kind of racing. Can’t really stand NASCAR. Just not enough excitement. Like watching paint dry on the wall.


Watch the earlier stuff.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> Watch the earlier stuff.


I just finished the Caroll Shelby documentary on Netflix. It was amazing how they raced in those days. He talked about no seat belts and how many times he got thrown from accidents. It was pretty wild.


----------



## laristotle

30 Embroidery Tattoos That Brought This Brazilian Tattoo Artist Fame


----------



## greco

allthumbs56 said:


> I just finished the Caroll Shelby documentary on Netflix.


I have it on my list. Did you see this one also?


----------



## allthumbs56

greco said:


> I have it on my list. Did you see this one also?
> View attachment 300390


No - but thanks. Right now I'm watching the Formula 1 series. I'm gonna run out soon so I'm on the hunt for good ideas.


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> 30 Embroidery Tattoos That Brought This Brazilian Tattoo Artist Fame
> 
> View attachment 300388


Try this - cover up the top of the guy's head. All I can see when I look at it now is a bear


----------



## greco

allthumbs56 said:


> No - but thanks. Right now I'm watching the Formula 1 series. I'm gonna run out soon so I'm on the hunt for good ideas.


I just finished the F1 series...totally enjoyed it! It was virtually an all new world to me.


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> I just finished the F1 series...totally enjoyed it! It was virtually an all new world to me.


My husband loves the Formula 1 series. I would rather watch NHRA/IHRA. Whatever floats your boat though.


----------



## Lola

Anyone owned any muscle cars now or in the past? 

if you have pictures could you submit them as well.


----------



## laristotle

Maybe start a classic cars/bikes/trucks thread?
In the meantime ..

'71










'88


----------



## greco

Mine was beige...


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I found a new place to buy replica guitars. These are really beautiful and finely detailed.


how about posting a link for the rest of us? 



Lola said:


> Anyone owned any muscle cars now or in the past?
> 
> if you have pictures could you submit them as well.


unfortunately, i have no pics, but i have had several:

68 mustang, every galaxy from 65-74, 76 gran torino, 70, & 72 lemans, 71, 72, 73, dodge charger, 66 coronet, 67 hearse, 69 ambulance, 78 XR 7 cougar, 63 1/2 comet, and a ton of different land yachts


----------



## reckless toboggan

laristotle said:


> 30 Embroidery Tattoos That Brought This Brazilian Tattoo Artist Fame
> 
> View attachment 300388


Damn! That's a cool technique.

With all that fine detail, I wonder how well they age.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Anyone owned any muscle cars now or in the past?
> 
> if you have pictures could you submit them as well.


Had a couple that might be considered "muscle cars". '58 Merc Monterey, a '65 Pontiac Bonneville and a '67 Dodge Dart. The Bonnie had a 428, the Dart had a 383 and the Merc had a 312. All my pics of those cars are in boxes but here's what the Merc sorta looked like.








Mine wasn't quite as clean.


----------



## Electraglide

The '77








and the first '81


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Had a couple that might be considered "muscle cars". '58 Merc Monterey, a '65 Pontiac Bonneville and a '67 Dodge Dart. The Bonnie had a 428, the Dart had a 383 and the Merc had a 312. All my pics of those cars are in boxes but here's what the Merc sorta looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine wasn't quite as clean.


Those were the days of some of best cars ever. 60’s and 70’s. Muscles cars back in the day we’re my favs.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> The '77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the first '81


Were those your bike builds?


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> how about posting a link for the rest of us?
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately, i have no pics, but i have had several:
> 
> 68 mustang, every galaxy from 65-74, 76 gran torino, 70, & 72 lemans, 71, 72, 73, dodge charger, 66 coronet, 67 hearse, 69 ambulance, 78 XR 7 cougar, 63 1/2 comet, and a ton of different land yachts


So sorry Cheezy. Here’s the link.
Axeheaven.com

I would of loved to seen your Comet and the Hearse. Just so bad ass. Oh ya, and the Dodge Charger which must of been a thing of beauty.


----------



## allthumbs56

Lola said:


> Anyone owned any muscle cars now or in the past?
> 
> if you have pictures could you submit them as well.











Does 850cc of brute power count?


----------



## vadsy

allthumbs56 said:


> View attachment 300400
> 
> Does 850cc of brute power count?


it would certainly outperform the Merc


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Were those your bike builds?


The '77 I "put together and kept running" for 15 years. Every winter it got a rebuild. The '81 was inherited. The ex tried riding it but had a hard time so it got sold. 


Lola said:


> Those were the days of some of best cars ever. 60’s and 70’s. Muscles cars back in the day we’re my favs.


A lot better than most of today's cars.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> View attachment 300400
> 
> Does 850cc of brute power count?


When you can turn it by opening a door, of course it does. My Countryman had a 1000 cc motor.








but was probably slower than your Mini. More room in the back though.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> When you can turn it by opening a door, of course it does. My Countryman had a 1000 cc motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but was probably slower than your Mini. More room in the back though.


First thing we did with the Mini was drop an 1100 motor in it. Tranny was geared to 12" wheels (Mini had 10"). It flew off the line like a bat right up to about a 50 mph top speed.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Wouldn't bother me.
> 
> It might be a contentious thread however.
> 
> For what it's worth, I think they should bury him under the prison.
> 
> BUT, any woman who tried to further their careers on their knees and even went back for seconds and thirds is seriously lacking in credibility IMO and is using this for more attention and presumably more money.
> 
> I don't like blaming victims but there has been a lot of "buyers remorse" coming out as something else in this context.


Ya your right. Someone’s panties may get bunched in a knot.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> First thing we did with the Mini was drop an 1100 motor in it. Tranny was geared to 12" wheels (Mini had 10"). It flew off the line like a bat right up to about a 50 mph top speed.


One of my older brother's friends had a '64 or '65 Cooper S, 1275 motor he used to rally. Not too sure what all was done to it but it went a lot faster than 50. If 50 was the top speed with your Mini then my Countryman was a bit faster in the long run. It took a bit but I could coax it up to almost 70 Mph on the flat.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Ya your right. Someone’s panties may get bunched in a knot.


my guess. Lolas


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> One of my older brother's friends had a '64 or '65 Cooper S, 1275 motor he used to rally. Not too sure what all was done to it but it went a lot faster than 50. If 50 was the top speed with your Mini then my Countryman was a bit faster in the long run. It took a bit but I could coax it up to almost 70 Mph on the flat.


We need pictures if you have any. 
I just remembered that my Uncle has a push button Valiant. I used to sit on his knee and drive it.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> We need pictures if you have any.
> I just remembered that my Uncle has a push button Valiant. I used to sit on his knee and drive it.


I could mail you the pics or the negs. My first car's dash looked like this. 









The car didn't last long and back then nobody took many pictures.


----------



## Electraglide

Here's a bike I should have kept. 
https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/af129/Electraglide49/0/ICAM0007.JPG
Not too sure how to post cleanly from photobucket anymore.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> One of my older brother's friends had a '64 or '65 Cooper S, 1275 motor he used to rally. Not too sure what all was done to it but it went a lot faster than 50. If 50 was the top speed with your Mini then my Countryman was a bit faster in the long run. It took a bit but I could coax it up to almost 70 Mph on the flat.


You missed the part where I said the tranny was geared for 12" wheels on a car with 10" wheels. Extremely snappy but with a low top end due to the changed ratios (as well as the 1098cc engine, header and increased carburation).

In the pic I posted, it was setup in a Cooper S configuration and tuned for Vintage Racing (now belonging to a guy in North Carolina). Certainly quicker than when I had it. Still the same colours and rims as when I owned it though.


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> my guess. Lolas


So agree, but the confusing part for me (that seems to happen a lot) was her liking Mike's post: "
BUT, any woman who tried to further their careers on their knees and even went back for seconds and thirds is seriously lacking in credibility IMO and is using this for more attention and presumably more money.

I don't like blaming victims but there has been a lot of "buyers remorse" coming out as something else in this context."


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> So agree, but the confusing part for me (that seems to happen a lot) was her liking Mike's post: "
> BUT, any woman who tried to further their careers on their knees and even went back for seconds and thirds is seriously lacking in credibility IMO and is using this for more attention and presumably more money.
> 
> I don't like blaming victims but there has been a lot of "buyers remorse" coming out as something else in this context."


I saw that,., leaving them both alone. don't have the heart to crush those hearts. so much drama potential fallout


----------



## Electraglide

Just as an offshoot of this part of the thread does anyone know of anyplace that will develop and print pictures on 120, 127 and 620 film? If I had the space I'd set up another dark room but I don't and I have some films from the 60's and early 70's that could prove interesting to see, especially the 2 1/4 x 2 1/4 stuff I shot when I freelanced. Wouldn't mind still having this camera.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Wouldn't bother me.
> 
> It might be a contentious thread however.
> 
> For what it's worth, I think they should bury him under the prison.
> 
> BUT, any woman who tried to further their careers on their knees and even went back for seconds and thirds is seriously lacking in credibility IMO and is using this for more attention and presumably more money.
> 
> I don't like blaming victims but there has been a lot of "buyers remorse" coming out as something else in this context.





Lola said:


> Ya your right. Someone’s panties may get bunched in a knot.


Not sure if you'll be able to see this


cheezyridr said:


> here is something to make you guys laugh. some of you think alex jones is a nutcase. he's going to seem waaaaaay more rational after watching the video i am posting below.


----------



## Lola

Nice Ranchero. We had a beautiful El Camino with swivel bucket seats. It was fully loaded. Wished we could of kept it. So unique looking!


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Just as an offshoot of this part of the thread does anyone know of anyplace that will develop and print pictures on 120, 127 and 620 film? If I had the space I'd set up another dark room but I don't and I have some films from the 60's and early 70's that could prove interesting to see, especially the 2 1/4 x 2 1/4 stuff I shot when I freelanced. Wouldn't mind still having this camera.


Check mcbain camera,., years ago but they offered those services


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> You missed the part where I said the tranny was geared for 12" wheels on a car with 10" wheels. Extremely snappy but with a low top end due to the changed ratios (as well as the 1098cc engine, header and increased carburation).
> 
> In the pic I posted, it was setup in a Cooper S configuration and tuned for Vintage Racing (now belonging to a guy in North Carolina). Certainly quicker than when I had it. Still the same colours and rims as when I owned it though.


Nope, didn't miss it. Saw where you said it was really fast right up to 50. Figured you raced it. Mine was stock motor and tranny running 13" wheels instead of 12. Took a while to get to top speed and then a hill would slow it right down. Puddles deeper than 4" would stop it dead. The push button for the starter was between the seats and things would short out. Was positive ground with two 6v batteries same as the MGA and Thames van.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Not sure if you'll be able to see this


Sure, post something from the political thread. 


Lola said:


> Nice Ranchero. We had a beautiful El Camino with swivel bucket seats. It was fully loaded. Wished we could of kept it. So unique looking!


Nice and clean. There was one just rusting away across the alley from where I bought the 2nd '81 Shovel. The old man had parked the car and his widow wouldn't part with it. Here kids had used it to throw garbage in.....for probably 15 years.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> I saw that,., leaving them both alone. don't have the heart to crush those hearts. so much drama potential fallout


What else you got going on during this enforced idle period? A little drama livens up the day. Only so long you can play guitar in a day (gasp)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Ricktoberfest said:


> What else you got going on during this enforced idle period? A little drama livens up the day. Only so long you can play guitar in a day (gasp)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my heart goes out to those who can't help themselves. I'll drama up some other bullshit


----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> my heart goes out to those who can't help themselves. I'll drama up some other bullshit


I’ll try and learn from your wise example, but it’s so hard to not reply. I can’t tell you how many reply’s I’ve discarded today in trying to keep the peace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Sure, post something from the political thread.


Only quoted. It's up to the individual to click on it.


----------



## Electraglide

Ricktoberfest said:


> What else you got going on during this enforced idle period? A little drama livens up the day. Only so long you can play guitar in a day (gasp)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wife and kids starting to get to you already? If Suncor and Kinder Morgan are quiet you could always go for a walk. Don't mind the smell, it's only fresh air.


laristotle said:


> Only quoted. It's up to the individual to click on it.


Figured if it was cheezy there was a good chance it had a car or a bike in it.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Figured if it was cheezy there was a good chance it had a car or a bike in it.


or a rant about about an ex girlfriend or boss. lol


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> or a rant about about an ex girlfriend or boss. lol


I'm waiting for the ex girlfriend who was his boss.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> Nope, didn't miss it. Saw where you said it was really fast right up to 50. *Figured you raced it*. Mine was stock motor and tranny running 13" wheels instead of 12. Took a while to get to top speed and then a hill would slow it right down. Puddles deeper than 4" would stop it dead. The push button for the starter was between the seats and things would short out. Was positive ground with two 6v batteries same as the MGA and Thames van.


Not me - just surprised other drivers on the street.

That pic was taken long after I sold her (for scrap pretty much). It went through several owners who got it onto the Vintage Circuits. The last owner tracked me down out of the blue and sent me that picture.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## laristotle

Damn Dave. A Cuda and a Stang conv?


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket

So, we're in a pandemic, my uncle is dying in hospice and I can no longer go visit him, and my neighbour has cancer. 

What's new for you guys?


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> my uncle is dying in hospice and I can no longer go visit him


Even dressed up in a HVAC suit? How heartless.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Even dressed up in a HVAC suit? How heartless.


Since things went crazy they're saying only his wife can go visit (his two kids can't visit), and she has to have no contact with anyone on the outside.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> Since things went crazy they're saying only his wife can go visit (his two kids can't visit), and she has to have no contact with anyone on the outside.


Very sorry man. That's tough under normal circumstances. Under these...….


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Very sorry man. That's tough under normal circumstances. Under these...….


Thanks


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> So, we're in a pandemic, my uncle is dying in hospice and I can no longer go visit him, and my neighbour has cancer.
> 
> What's new for you guys?


That really sucks! So sorry to hear this.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> That really sucks! So sorry to hear this.


Thanks


----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> I could mail you the pics or the negs. My first car's dash looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car didn't last long and back then nobody took many pictures.


My buddies dad gave him this car in the early80's , The R button did not engage anything so we had to push it when we wanted to go backwards. To young and dumb to park it where we didn't have to back out?


----------



## Lola

MarkM said:


> My buddies dad gave him this car in the early80's , The R button did not engage anything so we had to push it when we wanted to go backwards. To young and dumb to park it where we didn't have to back out?


This made my day. LMAO I can picture this scenario in my head. When my older brothers were teenage kids they used to do shit exactly like this. I always laugh when I think of some of the crap they did back in the day.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

I'm just going to start listening to some Mahalia Jackson before heading off to bed.
now she could sing...


----------



## Lola




----------



## cheezyridr

I FUCKING HATE YOU TUBE RIGHT NOW!!!!

yesterday i come across a thumbnail. band-maid is live streaming an entire set (6 am this morning) because a concert was cancelled due to the virus. i clicked to set the reminder, of course i did not get the reminder. search all over youtube, cant find ANYTHING about. i'm so fucking mad right now i cant even fucking see straight


----------



## MarkM

That is a long time ago, I can only imagine that those cars are long gone.

That gal looks quite fond of you, hope you still have her Dave?


----------



## Lola

Lita Ford guitar shopping. She seems so down to earth. I would love to hang out with her for a day.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> I FUCKING HATE YOU TUBE RIGHT NOW!!!!
> 
> yesterday i come across a thumbnail. band-maid is live streaming an entire set (6 am this morning) because a concert was cancelled due to the virus. i clicked to set the reminder, of course i did not get the reminder. search all over youtube, cant find ANYTHING about. i'm so fucking mad right now i cant even fucking see straight


Looking at your avatar, Sir Cheez, it appears you can ONLY see straight, with side-glances physically impossible! Not to worry, though. Streamed shows will become more common as revenue streams. Whether the bandwidth will support that is a whole other matter. When that happens, you'll be singing along to this one.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> I FUCKING HATE YOU TUBE RIGHT NOW!!!!



Try getting on the Gov’t of Canada’s website. I tried so damned times yesterday. I got up in the middle of the night and I was able to log in. I got so frustrated I was going out to the garage to punch the heavy bag around a couple of times. I was so angry. I would finally get on to the site and then get kicked off. I had to pick up my guitar to mellow out.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> Looking at your avatar, Sir Cheez, it appears you can ONLY see straight, with side-glances physically impossible! Not to worry, though. Streamed shows will become more common as revenue streams. Whether the bandwidth will support that is a whole other matter. When that happens, you'll be singing along to this one.


back in the 80's i bought tix to see the ramones, joan jett, and billy idol. todd rundgren was the opener.
i had no idea, he wasn't listed on any of the tix, or the ads. by blind luck, the girl i took with me absolutely adored rundgren. i played it off like i knew the whole time. she was *very* appreciative. repeatedly. hahahaha


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Try getting on the Gov’t of Canada’s website. I tried so damned times yesterday. I got up in the middle of the night and I was able to log in. I got so frustrated I was going out to the garage to punch the heavy bag around a couple of times. I was so angry. I would finally get on to the site and then get kicked off. I had to pick up my guitar to mellow out.


My wife's department - Health Canada - has employees working from home that can do so. Folks are assigned "shifts" to log in to the departmental computers to check their e-mail, get files they need to work on, etc., because the servers can't handle everybody at once. Even with access divvied up in that way, there are plenty of times she still can't get on. So you're not alone.


----------



## Milkman

My situation and workload are to a large extent determined by the activities of my customers. What I mean is that as their production and other activities ramp down, there's less and less for me to do except wait.

I'm communicating and coordinating the mutual shutdowns of production lines here in North America and trying to keep our team's morale as positive as possible. As I have said, my company has been handling this with compassion and respect.

The one adjustment I would have to make, should this drag on, is to somehow create better delineation between my work and my home. Right now it seems like I'm always on call. I suppose that's a pretty petty complaint in consideration of what others are going through.


----------



## allthumbs56

Lola said:


> Try getting on the Gov’t of Canada’s website. I tried so damned times yesterday. I got up in the middle of the night and I was able to log in. I got so frustrated I was going out to the garage to punch the heavy bag around a couple of times. I was so angry. I would finally get on to the site and then get kicked off. I had to pick up my guitar to mellow out.


But wait, there's more. Your application results in them mailing you your access code. Then you can apply for real


----------



## bzrkrage

allthumbs56 said:


> View attachment 300400
> 
> Does 850cc of brute power count?











such a “Spiv”( loved that hat.)
Dictionary - Google Search


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 300572
> 
> such a “Spiv”( loved that hat.)
> Dictionary - Google Search


that pic is boss


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> View attachment 300574


Early RCA prototypes?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

woot!!!! i found it! now i have come here to share it with any of you who might want to see it






i think it was streamed on someone's phone. it reminds me of jammin down at the rehearsal factory. i wish they would do this more. i like the setting, and the sound quality doesn't bother me that much because of the feel of it.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239937506294009857


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Ricktoberfest

Electraglide said:


> Wife and kids starting to get to you already? If Suncor and Kinder Morgan are quiet you could always go for a walk. Don't mind the smell, it's only fresh air.
> 
> Figured if it was cheezy there was a good chance it had a car or a bike in it.


Actually I’m still working. I’m an outside construction worker so they don’t care enough to send us home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Amidst all this shit I have a horrible migraine. Still in bed. Prescription meds didn’t work again. So I ended up taking a script sleeping pill.

Torndownunit I need to pls talk to you as I know you suffer from devastating migraines as well.

are you watching the international migraine conference? So much new info.


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 300582


Guy in the pic looks like The Mighty Sparrow.


----------



## Lola

Ricktoberfest said:


> Actually I’m still working. I’m an outside construction worker so they don’t care enough to send us home
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Do drive the heavy equipment? Besides, guitars, big rigs and dragsters I love heavy equipment. The road graders, excavators etc. One more passion to add to the list. My youngest son is a heavy equipment operator and he promised he would let me drive his excavator one day. I am jumping up down like a 5 yr old kid at Christmas.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Lola said:


> Do drive the heavy equipment? Besides, guitars, big rigs and dragsters I love heavy equipment. The road graders, excavators etc. One more passion to add to the list. My youngest son is a heavy equipment operator and he promised he would let me drive his excavator one day. I am jumping up down like a 5 yr old kid at Christmas.


Residential construction 
So no. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=527490468181215


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=527490468181215


And they wondered why junior suddenly went apeshit.


----------



## Milkman

I just downloaded a free E-book from Guitar Player Magazine. Looks very interesting.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> woot!!!! i found it! now i have come here to share it with any of you who might want to see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it was streamed on someone's phone. it reminds me of jammin down at the rehearsal factory. i wish they would do this more. i like the setting, and the sound quality doesn't bother me that much because of the feel of it.


Not sure if the music itself is your taste, but you seem to like things Japanese. Do you know this band?


----------



## Lola

This is what I want. It’s on Amazon just to fill in the many boring moments over the course of the next month.


----------



## Lola

Would love to have a go on one of these. It would be a blast. This is very similar along with the size that my youngest son operates.


----------



## WCGill

cheezyridr said:


> woot!!!! i found it! now i have come here to share it with any of you who might want to see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it was streamed on someone's phone. it reminds me of jammin down at the rehearsal factory. i wish they would do this more. i like the setting, and the sound quality doesn't bother me that much because of the feel of it.


That drummer!


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> My buddies dad gave him this car in the early80's , The R button did not engage anything so we had to push it when we wanted to go backwards. To young and dumb to park it where we didn't have to back out?


Had somewhat the same problem in '65


----------



## Electraglide

davetcan said:


>


Does this prove it was the cars that got the girl?


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Try getting on the Gov’t of Canada’s website. I tried so damned times yesterday. I got up in the middle of the night and I was able to log in. I got so frustrated I was going out to the garage to punch the heavy bag around a couple of times. I was so angry. I would finally get on to the site and then get kicked off. I had to pick up my guitar to mellow out.


Try Service Canada's site. They seem to be interactive.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> I FUCKING HATE YOU TUBE RIGHT NOW!!!!
> 
> yesterday i come across a thumbnail. band-maid is live streaming an entire set (6 am this morning) because a concert was cancelled due to the virus. i clicked to set the reminder, of course i did not get the reminder. search all over youtube, cant find ANYTHING about. i'm so fucking mad right now i cant even fucking see straight


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> Not sure if the music itself is your taste, but you seem to like things Japanese. Do you know this band?







I haven't heard of this group until now. Interesting.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Do drive the heavy equipment? Besides, guitars, big rigs and dragsters I love heavy equipment. The road graders, excavators etc. One more passion to add to the list. My youngest son is a heavy equipment operator and he promised he would let me drive his excavator one day. I am jumping up down like a 5 yr old kid at Christmas.


Drive a grader for 15 or so miles down a bumpy gravel road in winter and your mind will soon change. Do that for a week or so.


----------



## Electraglide

Ricktoberfest said:


> Residential construction
> So no.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always fun being in the hole tieing rebar at this time of the year isn't it.


----------



## davetcan

Electraglide said:


> Does this prove it was the cars that got the girl?


Whatever it was I'm still with her


----------



## Electraglide

Oh Shit, now it's getting serious.
Cannabis stores warn of delivery delays, no same-day shipping and store closure


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> Not sure if the music itself is your taste, but you seem to like things Japanese. Do you know this band?


they're a little jazzy for me, but still cool. in the opening scene, one of the people in the background is a youtuber i recognize.

edit: japanese folks do some interesting stuff. who would ever think of them doing this? 







WCGill said:


> That drummer!


that's akane. she used to be the queen of tiny hats. she no longer wears them, but she's still bad ass. if you check some of their other stuff, like studio albums or the onset live video you'll see, she's a great drummer. actually they're all really talented. being a guitar player, i watch kanami the most.
on april 1st of every year, band maid puts out one video as "band-maiko". it's not to be missed.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Electraglide said:


> Always fun being in the hole tieing rebar at this time of the year isn't it.


Ew, definitely not concrete. Siding. King of the site. Standing way above all the mess of the rest of those poor bums stuck on the ground like peasants. Long lunches and a great view


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

just a gorgeous Phantom Rolls.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

Ricktoberfest said:


> Ew, definitely not concrete. Siding. King of the site. Standing way above all the mess of the rest of those poor bums stuck on the ground like peasants. Long lunches and a great view
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jam Tart. Probably have a grunt to do most of your work too.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> just a gorgeous Phantom Rolls.


The '25 is nice but I'd prefer a '31.








or a '22 Silver Ghost.


----------



## Electraglide

The Lady on front is the Spirit of Ecstacy.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Change the logos to GMC and put an eyebrow and a prism on them and I/we have two of those......imagine one is blue with a tree growing out of the engine compartment. 6 windows are better than 4.


----------



## Electraglide

On another note.....probably an F flat.....i got a phone call form "Service Canada", something about my SIN. Not too sure what else but a check of the number.....438 896-0970.....says it's a scam. No kidding. All I can say is if you're trying to pull a scam in western Canada and you have a non-Canadian accent, speak English. If I could figure out how to safely do it I'd post the voicemail they left on my phone. I think I'm being threatened with deportation again. I heard the word 'deporte'.


----------



## butterknucket

Do you have the option of being 'deporte' to the country of your choice?


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Electraglide said:


> Jam Tart. Probably have a grunt to do most of your work too.


Yup. In fact I get to be the guy who tells the other guy to tell the grunt. And drive around in a big truck even though I barely use it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Do you have the option of being 'deporte' to the country of your choice?


Naw, they'll probably send me back to where I was born......Lulu Island, B.C. One can always hope.
Note: i gotta do something about this laptops spelling.


----------



## Electraglide

This is racing.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## keto

Electraglide said:


> This is racing.


I've heard of 'rubbin's racin' ', but it was tough back then.....lol

EDIT I just watched it all. They are racing land yachts, in short sleeved shirts. It's nuts compared to now lol.


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> I've heard of 'rubbin's racin' ', but it was tough back then.....lol
> 
> EDIT I just watched it all. They are racing land yachts, in short sleeved shirts. It's nuts compared to now lol.


The cars were almost what you could buy from the dealers. 








not what they race now.








They took the "stock" out of NASCAR.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 300642


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> This was racing.


fify


----------



## keto

Electraglide said:


> The cars were almost what you could buy from the dealers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not what they race now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They took the "stock" out of NASCAR.


Truth. I woulda started watching mid 70s, Petty Yarborough Parsons I think, the Allisons, pre Waltrip. Cars were cages by then, I think.


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> Truth. I woulda started watching mid 70s, Petty Yarborough Parsons I think, the Allisons, pre Waltrip. Cars were cages by then, I think.


Roll bars came in in '52. 1970s, when Rambler (AMC) won on occasion. 
In the late 50's you could go to see a film like Plan 9 From Outer Space at the drive in and see




before hand. In the mid 60's they'd have say this clip between the coming attractions and the intermission.




After that if you didn't go to Goodyear road it would be to the local 1/4 mile or doing some back road racing. On occasion there would be a road trip to one of the tracks in Washington State.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> This is what I want. It’s on Amazon just to fill in the many boring moments over the course of the next month.


i stumbled across this on youtube. did you know of this? is it something you like?


----------



## Verne

Euro truck racing has been around for a while now. I didn't know they had US truck racing. It stands to reason though considering in the US they will race pretty much anything that has wheels.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> will race pretty much anything that has wheels


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i stumbled across this on youtube. did you know of this? is it something you like?


I love this. Thx Cheezy for thinking of me. I now have something to do today besides taking the dogs for walk. My house is so clean that you could literally eat off the floor. Too much time on my hands.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Euro truck racing has been around for a while now. I didn't know they had US truck racing. It stands to reason though considering in the US they will race pretty much anything that has wheels.


Not too sure if they still do it but they used to race buses, both regular transit and double decker, out at the Ladner airport. Semi's too. Straight off the road. Basically drop your trailer, go race then go back and get your trailer and hit the road. Not like the fancy, strictly racing rigs they have now.


----------



## Electraglide

And the race is on......


----------



## Doug Gifford

I worked with The Berminator last summer. They live among us.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> I worked with The Berminator last summer. They live among us.


That's what happened to the Bonneville I had. It lasted to the second heat. They'll only go so far without water.


----------



## Lola

What are _you _doing today? 

Me, I am tired of all the CV news so I am
Working on my rock n roll quilt. I have already cleaned the front and back gardens. I need stuff to do besides sleeping, eating and guitar. I can’t watch tv anymore. 

what’s happening with the homeless?


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


That made my day! That was really funny. Thx.


----------



## Electraglide

What you do with a FlatHead when the car breaks down.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> That made my day! That was really funny. Thx.


We used to do that when we were kids, and bet pennies. 

Sometimes the snails needed a little nudging.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> What are _you _doing today?
> 
> Me, I am tired of all the CV news so I am
> Working on my rock n roll quilt. I have already cleaned the front and back gardens. I need stuff to do besides sleeping, eating and guitar. I can’t watch tv anymore.
> 
> what’s happening with the homeless?


Thank the dog I don't have a tv. Getting ready to go and buy some wheat to make some whole wheat and oats bread. At least the buses are free. Not that it matters to me, I have a yearly pass. As far as the homeless go, at least around here, they are still doing what they always do I guess. Same with the guys in Remand. When I went by the shelter downtown on Tues. it looked about the same, so did the Salvation Army shelter. So far all the bottle depots seem to be open so if the pickings are good some will have a bit of cash flow. Not too sure if any are in hospital with the virus but if they were some one would be up in arms about it.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


The loser's circle.








Someone can have my share.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> The loser's circle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone can have my share.


Not my cup of tea either! I used to eat “Winkles” as my uncle would put it. He would go to the fish market early Saturday morning and buy a couple of pounds of snails. He would cook them in cider vinegar and salt. I liked them as a kid but now I couldn’t even fathom eating them. But you know what they say? Each to there own.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


>


Love the bikes. Really pretty. That truck intrigues me though. I would love to have a chance and the knowledge to be able to drive something like that. What a blast! So cool.


----------



## Lola

This such a cool C&W song. At least I think so....if not....sorry. The guitar player is phenomenal. That’s the hook for me. Got me right out of the gate. I am not one for C&W. 








I am so frigging bored out of my mind. I have already played my guitar literally since noon. My middle finger on my fretting hand is just a little shredded.

I have to be on a some sort of schedule. This free for all is just not working. I have already done everything around here that I can think of. I actually miss going to work. Thought I would never say that!


----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> Thank the dog I don't have a tv. Getting ready to go and buy some wheat to make some whole wheat and oats bread. At least the buses are free. Not that it matters to me, I have a yearly pass. As far as the homeless go, at least around here, they are still doing what they always do I guess. Same with the guys in Remand. When I went by the shelter downtown on Tues. it looked about the same, so did the Salvation Army shelter. So far all the bottle depots seem to be open so if the pickings are good some will have a bit of cash flow. Not too sure if any are in hospital with the virus but if they were some one would be up in arms about it.


I wondered about these folks, haven't heard any mention of them in the press?

Trudeau is very concerned about all the rich folks on holidays and getting them back.


----------



## keto

MarkM said:


> I wondered about these folks, haven't heard any mention of them in the press?
> 
> Trudeau is very concerned about all the rich folks on holidays and getting them back.


the homeless have been a core issue here, but it sounds like the city + province + health authority mostly got their shit together over the past 48 hrs.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> This such a cool C&W song


We play this version with our own flavour.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> The guitar player is phenomenal.


i think phenomenal covers it fairly well. the guy you are talking about, is on the right. i bet you could turn this video into about 25 different guitar lessons, and still not cover everything


----------



## laristotle

Our house backs onto the CN tracks. Could hear noise all day.
Stepped outside to watch this for a bit.
Track inspection/realignment.


----------



## MarkM

keto said:


> the homeless have been a core issue here, but it sounds like the city + province + health authority mostly got their shit together over the past 48 hrs.


Please enlighten me on what they are doing?


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> Our house backs onto the CN tracks. Could hear noise all day.
> Stepped outside to watch this for a bit.
> Track inspection/realignment.
> 
> View attachment 300744
> View attachment 300746


The company I work for has been busy cleaning up derailments, so maybe this is a good corrective measure?


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> Love the bikes. Really pretty. That truck intrigues me though. I would love to have a chance and the knowledge to be able to drive something like that. What a blast! So cool.


She’s big!


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> the homeless have been a core issue here, but it sounds like the city + province + health authority mostly got their shit together over the past 48 hrs.


sounds like they might be opening hotel and motel rooms to the homeless.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Love the bikes. Really pretty. That truck intrigues me though. I would love to have a chance and the knowledge to be able to drive something like that. What a blast! So cool.


That one has been parked there for some years. They say it's too small.








There is only one. Not too sure but this one might be bigger.


----------



## Electraglide

How you move a big truck.


----------



## keto

MarkM said:


> Please enlighten me on what they are doing?





Electraglide said:


> sounds like they might be opening hotel and motel rooms to the homeless.


I heard they were doing that RD or Cal but not here, afaik. Opening up the Northlands, convention side, here. AHS on board in all locations as they intake.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> I heard they were doing that RD or Cal but not here, afaik. Opening up the Northlands, convention side, here. AHS on board in all locations as they intake.


Calgary from what I've heard.


----------



## Electraglide

https://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/how-to-make-soap-from-ashes-zmaz72jfzfre


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Turnaround is fair play.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> How you move a big truck.


Considering how slow they have to drive to match pacing, wouldn't that monster be able to just do the drive itself? with a fuel truck behind it?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Considering how slow they have to drive to match pacing, wouldn't that monster be able to just do the drive itself? with a fuel truck behind it?


They still drive a lot faster than the big truck does.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 300760


There's a few of these sitting around the world doing nothing. Not worth taking apart except for scrap.
These guys on the other hand have been in use since '67.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> That one has been parked there for some years. They say it's too small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one. Not too sure but this one might be bigger.


I've seen the Sparwood one--there's not much else right in Sparwood


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I've seen the Sparwood one--there's not much else right in Sparwood


That's debatable. Good fishing in the river, great riding to Fernie and points West and to Elkford and points North. If you're into prospecting or panning there's some good color in some of the creeks. If you're lucky you might get a tour where the big truck used to work. West of there there's Rider's Rest, Toad Rock and Rider's Retreat.


----------



## Electraglide

Damn, now I gotta see if I can find the whole movie.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> That's debatable. Good fishing in the river, great riding to Fernie and points West and to Elkford and points North. If you're into prospecting or panning there's some good color in some of the creeks. If you're lucky you might get a tour where the big truck used to work. West of there there's Rider's Rest, Toad Rock and Rider's Retreat.


Well the key wording was "Right in"--around Starwood--lots of stuff
I was kind of making a joke that Sparwood itself is small & the truck is big.


----------



## Electraglide

Sparwood is about the right size and a good place to be based out of.








The river is right there and there is a lot to do.....for some.....helps I guess if you know people there. But yeah, for other's there isn't much to do. Most people just drive right thru.....maybe slow down for Fernie and might stop at Cranbrook.


----------



## zontar

It wasn't meant as a slam on them, I've driven through & I've stopped.
just making a joke.

So here's a video that makes fun of where I'm from.


----------



## Verne




----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> Considering how slow they have to drive to match pacing, wouldn't that monster be able to just do the drive itself? with a fuel truck behind it?


They have to distribute the load over more axles so the point load isn't a great.


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> It wasn't meant as a slam on them, I've driven through & I've stopped.
> just making a joke.
> 
> So here's a video that makes fun of where I'm from.


Ha! That reminds me Zontar, when all this is over, I need to give you something.....


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


fuck gillette. any man still using their products is a simp. ever since they got woke, i don't use them, and i avoid all proctor and gamble products to the best of my ability.


----------



## vadsy

and they say advertising doesn’t work


----------



## Verne

Except on these particular "billboards" it'd be more effective advertising on the front of the catsuit. Maybe...........waist level, or lower.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> It wasn't meant as a slam on them, I've driven through & I've stopped.
> just making a joke.
> 
> So here's a video that makes fun of where I'm from.


I must admit Calgary is a joke tho not as bad as Edmonton.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> fuck gillette. any man still using their products is a simp. ever since they got woke, i don't use them, and i avoid all proctor and gamble products to the best of my ability.


P&G are notorious for testing on animals. There is a company in Montreal called Delon. I use all their personal hygiene products. Not tested on animals, eco friendly, the $ is right and I love the quality!


----------



## Lola

Have you ever played a song, gotten into it and then forgot what the hell your playing but your fingers remember the way? 

This happened to me yesterday. I was playing stuff I haven’t played in a while.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Except on these particular "billboards" it'd be more effective advertising on the front of the catsuit. Maybe...........waist level, or lower.


They do advertise on the front.......right where guys look.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Verne

Electraglide said:


> They do advertise on the front.......right where guys look.



But not where the Gillette goes. At least I would hope not..........


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> But not where the Gillette goes. At least I would hope not..........


Krudivat specializes in skin and beauty products so you never know. They might have an alternative to shaving.








I wonder how they taste?


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


>


Thx. That was amazing. They phenomenally huge but could imagine seeing them IR?


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Damn, now I gotta see if I can find the whole movie.


Saw it years ago. It's average.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Saw it years ago. It's average.


Watched it again last night...soft core but some good laughs. And rules. "It's never cheating if you're in a different area code, not to mention a different state.". and, 








How true.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Thx. That was amazing. They phenomenally huge but could imagine seeing them IR?


Imagine climbing around in and on one. Lots of fun.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Imagine climbing around in and on one. Lots of fun.


I am up for some new thrills in my life. I want to try sky diving.


----------



## Lola

So cute!


----------



## zontar

Your friend, yes?
Huh?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


These are better and more useful.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> These are better and more useful.


I have four different double edged razors but always found them to be overrated. I haven't tried a sraight razor, but I'm open to it at some point. 

Seeing as I have a beard, I only shave my neck anyway.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I have four different double edged razors but always found them to be overrated. I haven't tried a sraight razor, but I'm open to it at some point.
> 
> Seeing as I have a beard, I only shave my neck anyway.


When I did shave, 40+ years ago and the last time I shaved, May 27th, 2018 it was with a straight razor. I have two and they come in handy even tho I'll never shave again......not even my neck. In my teens I tried a Gillette Safety and had an electric of some sort. Didn't last long.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Never found that worked for me.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

Hot from the oven home made Oat bread with home made garlic butter......made with chunks of garlic and heavy cream. So much for trying to lose weight.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


>


Doesn't bother me.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Doesn't bother me.


Be interesting to see what the rest of the ink is like and if those points are up or straight ahead.


----------



## Lola

I started playing this tonight and thought of you Cheezy. Some fun days at the Rehearsal Factory or not? I learned this because of my exposure to it. And Living after midnight comes to mind. All your doing. Kick ass songs. They just never get old.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 301002


That's actually a pretty good idea.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>





Electraglide said:


>





butterknucket said:


>


that's disgusting


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I started playing this tonight and thought of you Cheezy. Some fun days at the Rehearsal Factory or not? I learned this because of my exposure to it. And Living after midnight comes to mind. All your doing. Kick ass songs. They just never get old.


agreed! it's a kick ass record. and we did have fun down there, i really miss it


----------



## laristotle




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

One week of beard growth.

What do you think?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 301000


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Milkman said:


> One week of beard growth.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 301108


Looks like a hairy pussy.


----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


> Looks like a hairy pussy.


LMAO,

I sort of forgot what I posted and read your reply.....Son of a b....oh, wait a sec.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> View attachment 301128


Depends I guess where you wear the mask and I don't think they meant these gloves. 








unless they are with this mask.


----------



## Milkman

I have a skype meeting on Wednesday with a buyer from a major automaker. If I was closer to retirement, I'd wait until the end of the meeting and stand up (work shirt and boxers only).

I'm sure he would probably piss himself laughing, but I guess I just wouldn't risk it, even now.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> View attachment 301128


I worked at a No Frills years ago. The things I've seen....


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> I have a skype meeting on Wednesday with a buyer from a major automaker. If I was closer to retirement, I'd wait until the end of the meeting and stand up (work shirt and boxers only).
> 
> I'm sure he would probably piss himself laughing, but I guess I just wouldn't risk it, even now.


Wear a mask during the Skype session.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Remember this?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

I think I'll slide this in here for now. 
Coronavirus Is Spreading -- And So Are the Hoaxes and Conspiracy Theories Around It


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> I think I'll slide this in here for now.
> Coronavirus Is Spreading -- And So Are the Hoaxes and Conspiracy Theories Around It


Why not post it to either of the 2or3 dedicated Covidt threads?


----------



## vadsy

Danger F’n Bay: good luck savin’ those whales


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman




----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


>


I know people _from_ India who refuse to go there.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> I know people _from_ India who refuse to go there.



70% of the population in India own smartphones.

Less than 50% of homes have toilettes.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> 70% of the population in India own smartphones.
> 
> Less than 50% of homes have toilettes.


That's shitty


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> That's shitty


Interesting priorities.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> 70% of the population in India own smartphones.
> 
> Less than 50% of homes have toilettes.


Wait a minute....

I don't own a smart phone, but I have four toilets. Does this mean my priorities aren't in order?


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> Wait a minute....
> 
> I don't own a smart phone, but I have four toilets. Does this mean my priorities aren't in order?


No it means about the opposite to me. I choose modern plumbing every time.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> No it means about the opposite to me. I choose modern plumbing every time.


I know a few people who have gone to India to work long term and they all got sick. They didn't improve until they came back here.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Wait a minute....
> 
> I don't own a smart phone, but I have four toilets. Does this mean my priorities aren't in order?


Could be you have a weak bladder and your wife doesn't want you marking your spot......sets a bad example for the kids.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> I know a few people who have gone to India to work long term and they all got sick. They didn't improve until they came back here.


we had folks go from here. the farm kids were ok and only some of the rest got sick, tis wasn't so bad


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


Chop it, channel it and shave it and this '50s GMC








becomes that.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> Chop it, channel it and shave it and this '50s GMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becomes that.


Or leave it as it is and haul lumber and gravel and such.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> I think I'll slide this in here for now.
> Coronavirus Is Spreading -- And So Are the Hoaxes and Conspiracy Theories Around It


rolling stone is a rag, and they wouldn't know good journalism if it bit them on the ass and showed them i.d. that said, they are correct for calling out Q anon. it's like the weekly world news or nat'l enquirer of politics.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Or leave it as it is and haul lumber and gravel and such.


Yup. The 216 had power.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> rolling stone is a rag, and they wouldn't know good journalism if it bit them on the ass and showed them i.d. that said, they are correct for calling out Q anon. it's like the weekly world news or nat'l enquirer of politics.


True the 'Stone isn't what it used to be since the 90's but I'd sooner read it than a lot of garbage that they call "newspapers" now. No Hunter S or P.J. O'Rourke.
How to Drive Fast on Drugs While Getting Your Wing-Wang Squeezed and Not Spill Your Drink


----------



## Electraglide

I think this was about 1989.


----------



## JazzyT




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 301332


Re-runs of Benny Hinn?

Google Image Result for https://media3.giphy.com/media/8bKdPJcnirRhC/giphy.gif


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Re-runs of Benny Hinn?


satellite dish


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> satellite dish


Yes, the occupant must be watching Benny.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Yes, the occupant must be watching Benny.


Hopefully this Benny




or this


----------



## Lola

I came across this on YT. A really cool video.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> or this


----------



## laristotle




----------



## LanceT

1957 Chevy Wagon Freed From Barn After 35 Years Now Roadworthy - Automobile


----------



## mhammer




----------



## Electraglide

LanceT said:


> 1957 Chevy Wagon Freed From Barn After 35 Years Now Roadworthy - Automobile


The big brother


----------



## butterknucket

My uncle passed away overnight.


----------



## oldjoat

so sorry ... natural or from the "virus"?


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> My uncle passed away overnight.


Sorry man. he was in hospice care correct?

Personal tragedies continue.


----------



## butterknucket

oldjoat said:


> so sorry ... natural or from the "virus"?


Thank you

Cancer, and complications from surgery.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Sorry man. he was in hospice care correct?
> 
> Personal tragedies continue.


Yes he was. 

Thank you


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> My uncle passed away overnight.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Sorry to hear that.


Thank you


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> My uncle passed away overnight.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> I came across this on YT. A really cool video.


Did you know Angus and Malcolm's older brother George was in the Easybeats?


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 301402


Thank you


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Did you know Angus and Malcolm's older brother George was in the Easybeats?


Because AC/DC are one of my top passions I have done tons of research on them and already knew this fact but thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Because AC/DC are one of my top passions I have done tons of research on them and already knew this fact but thanks for pointing it out.


And did you know Cliff Williams played and toured with Al Stweart before joining AC/DC?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


> My uncle passed away overnight.


My condolences.


----------



## butterknucket

Jim DaddyO said:


> My condolences.


Thank you


----------



## jb welder

Sorry about your uncle. It's going to be tough on those that have to make arrangements.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

jb welder said:


> Sorry about your uncle. It's going to be tough on those that have to make arrangements.


Thank you

We can't do anything until a later date.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> And did you know Cliff Williams played and toured with Al Stweart before joining AC/DC?


yes yes and yes.

I have a documentary of AC/DC from day 1. I know quite a bit about them. I would however like to more about their guitars and setups.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> My uncle passed away overnight.


So sorry to here of this. Take care!


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> yes yes and yes.
> 
> I have a documentary of AC/DC from day 1. I know quite a bit about them. I would however like to more about their guitars and setups.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> So sorry to here of this. Take care!


Thank you


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 301454


So after a night of Chicharron, Refrieds and Beer you're talking what, 40'?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

It's Canada so you could do this.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Mooh




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> Did you know Angus and Malcolm's older brother George was in the Easybeats?


here's a video where you see them all--guess which one is George?


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> Yes, the occupant must be watching Benny.


Not really a fan of either Benny
Maybe this Benny


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> here's a video where you see them all--guess which one is George?


Thursday"s gonna be slow.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Eric Reesor

Are we back in Kansas downunder or is it just a temporary case of flashback caused by watching Reefer Madness that made me post this?




The whole movie link might get me banned though. Raunchy is an understatement when it comes to what Harlan Ellison wrote. Almost as bad as Robert A Heinlein's insanely satirical work Farnham's Freehold.


----------



## Electraglide

Eric Reesor said:


> Are we back in Kansas downunder or is it just a temporary case of flashback caused by watching Reefer Madness that made me post this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole movie link might get me banned though. Raunchy is an understatement when it comes to what Harlan Ellison wrote. Almost as bad as Robert A Heinlein's insanely satirical work Farnham's Freehold.


Nothing wrong with Ellison or Heinlein. Tanstaafl. At the moment I'm reading "The Hammer of God." Might read "Friday" when I finish that. Reefer madness....just speeds up your piano playing, that's all....honest.


----------



## Lola

This is really sucking BIG TIME. I can’t sleep. It’s 5:22 am an I can’t get a wink in. All this not working is creating a mess. I want to go to work and I want to work now god damn it. Got heart burn as well. Don’t t get it often. Tums has not brought any justice here. One of the dogs is snoring. Ya, I can have a nap later on but lack of sleep could trigger a migraine. Had one yesterday already. Was horrible. Can hear the birds chirping. Stfu birds, mama needs to sleep. 

I will never retire. That would surely be the death of me.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 301526



I believe it, but the sad thing is, I seem to be working longer hours with fewer breaks working at home than I was in the office.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I believe it, but the sad thing is, I seem to be working longer hours with fewer breaks working at home than I was in the office.


I will trade you any day. Lol

Actually today I am going to tidy up my studio and do a different layout of the land for something to do.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I will trade you any day. Lol
> 
> Actually today I am going to tidy up my studio and do a different layout of the land for something to do.


I understand, and yes, you're right. Not having some sense of structure and having tasks to do every day would be much harder for me. I'm doing much better than I thought I might.

I worry abut distractions but working in a Japanese company, they don't believe in privacy so it's the open office concept. That means there are conversations on the phone, impromptu meetings between people within a couple of meters of me, people talking Japanese all day, those sorts of things.

It has actually turned out that I have fewer distractions at home than in the office. At least here I have a private office and can just close the door.

At work I would have to go into a conference rom or somewhere else anytime I really need to concentrate.


----------



## Electraglide

My son's girlfriend is now working from home. Because of this, on top of her regular wage the company is paying half her cell bill, half the internet bill and has connected a landline to the house with some fancy teletype/fax machine. She works for a logistics company that deals all around the world. My son had them put the machine in the basement.
The mill where my son works in still running but just staying at one shift. He has no problem with that.


----------



## Milkman

Small things help.

I am treated well in my office, but not _this _well.

My grand daughter knocked on the door to my little office this morning and brought this to me. Best damned breakfast I have ever eaten, LOL


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


>



i fixed it for you:


----------



## vadsy

Kim must be on a diplomatic mission to better improve the People’s Republic


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i fixed it for you:


Possibly, from what I've heard they say N. Koreans favor something like this as treatment for a lot of things.


----------



## Electraglide

Getting ready for baseball season?


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Getting ready for baseball season?


No world series this year I guess.

There's likely still plenty of women ready to show their hogans to tens of thousands of strangers though.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> There's likely still plenty of women ready to show their hogans to tens of thousands of strangers though.


And to all of them, we are grateful.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> No world series this year I guess.
> 
> There's likely still plenty of women ready to show their hogans to tens of thousands of strangers though.


Here's hoping. Heck we made it legal years ago. Whatawegottado - make it mandatory?


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> And to all of them, we are grateful.



Maybe I'm a little selfish, but I'm much more interested in those willing to show ME, but not everybody else.


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


> No world series this year I guess.
> 
> There's likely still plenty of women ready to show their hogans to tens of thousands of strangers though.


"Hogans"? Where the hell did that expression come from?


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> "Hogans"? Where the hell did that expression come from?


I don't rightly recall, but I figure the context would make the meaning obvious.

There's a rather expansive list of terms for the female mammalian protuberances.


----------



## Verne

Breasticles is my favourite.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Here's hoping. Heck we made it legal years ago. Whatawegottado - make it mandatory?


Nah, they might object at -30' C.


----------



## Electraglide

They are celebrated in song.


----------



## butterknucket

Since they made it legal I've only seen one woman go topless.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## laristotle

I used to cash my paycheck there. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157881911050491


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy

Is golf considered a socially isolating game? Will they open the courses or is the season in jeopardy?



http://imgur.com/height%3D800%3Bid%3DRzqit78%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D640


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Since they made it legal I've only seen one woman go topless.


That's the problem with living in Ont.. Quite a few places have naked and topless events and how do you think peta gets away with what they do?








Just needs a little BBQ sauce.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> "Hogans"? Where the hell did that expression come from?


A unit of breast measurement. One Hogan is the equivalent of one mouthful of breast.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 301590


"careful mr putin, those might be loaded." I wonder if she's a member of Pussy Riot.


----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> "Hogans"? Where the hell did that expression come from?





Electraglide said:


> A unit of breast measurement. One Hogan is the equivalent of one mouthful of breast.


Urban Dictionary: hogans


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Urban Dictionary: hogans


Before this the only time I've heard the name is a golfer and an in ground dwelling.....in central B.C. they're called Kekulis.








After looking the word up I prefer the measurement one. I have found that most enjoyable. More that a mouthful is not a waste.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> Before this the only time I've heard the name is a golfer and an in ground dwelling.....in central B.C. they're called Kekulis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking the word up I prefer the measurement one. I have found that most enjoyable. More that a mouthful is not a waste.


and heroes, of course


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> and heroes, of course


Of course....."Ve haf ways of making you talk."


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> They are celebrated in song.


I'll raise ya a whole album:


----------



## Lola

Let change gears here.

Have you ever thought about living in one of those shipping container type houses? We have and I honestly don’t think I could because if my Claustrophobia or maybe I could with some therapeutic intervention. I might be okay at the beginning but then all hell may break lose. Maybe if hubby were to build me a custom studio. That might help! It could be a “tiny house” per say. No more crazy utility bills, mortgage, high land taxes etc.


----------



## laristotle

They don't have to all go end to end.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> Urban Dictionary: hogans


That's why I keep coming back, l learn so much!


----------



## MarkM

Lola said:


> Let change gears here.
> 
> Have you ever thought about living in one of those shipping container type houses? We have and I honestly don’t think I could because if my Claustrophobia or maybe I could with some therapeutic intervention. I might be okay at the beginning but then all hell may break lose. Maybe if hubby were to build me a custom studio. That might help! It could be a “tiny house” per say. No more crazy utility bills, mortgage, high land taxes etc.


My bride and I lived in a 27' trailer for 7 months when we built our house.

We had a lot of oral sex!

She was at one end yelling f#€£ you and I was at the other end saying, no f#€£ you!


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Let change gears here.
> 
> Have you ever thought about living in one of those shipping container type houses? We have and I honestly don’t think I could because if my Claustrophobia or maybe I could with some therapeutic intervention. I might be okay at the beginning but then all hell may break lose. Maybe if hubby were to build me a custom studio. That might help! It could be a “tiny house” per say. No more crazy utility bills, mortgage, high land taxes etc.


Yes I have, and I am open to it.


----------



## mhammer

Tiny houses and condos are the reason why storage centres, like Dymon, are sprouting up all over. People seem able to adapt to smaller spaces, but are far less likely to abandon their acquisitive habits.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> Let change gears here.
> 
> Have you ever thought about living in one of those shipping container type houses? We have and I honestly don’t think I could because if my Claustrophobia or maybe I could with some therapeutic intervention. I might be okay at the beginning but then all hell may break lose. Maybe if hubby were to build me a custom studio. That might help! It could be a “tiny house” per say. No more crazy utility bills, mortgage, high land taxes etc.


We live in a mobile home with just around 1000 sq ft. It's perfect for the 2 of us. We are on the bank of a river with nice views. Our land rent, taxes, and water bill is about $220/month, we heat with wood. The walls are full 2 x 6 and I added rigid insulation to the outside when I re sided the place. I replaced the windows with energy rated ones. You just can't live cheaper, and because of our decorating style and being on the river, no need for a cottage.
We were once told by a physician tending to my wife's son that we had to get out a bit when he was in palative care. That we shouldn't just stay cooped up. I told him we would likely remain at home and asked him "If you don't like being at home, why do you live there?"


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> Tiny houses and condos are the reason why storage centres, like Dymon, are sprouting up all over. People seem able to adapt to smaller spaces, but are far less likely to abandon their acquisitive habits.


a good point, that most of my life, i've tried hard to avoid. i'm usually pretty mobile, so having alot of crap makes that difficult. the house i bought last summer is pretty small. i've been here 10 months, and i cringe at all the crap i have collected already. 95% of it is necessary, but it's still more crap i would rather not own if i had my choice.


----------



## oldjoat

similar outlook ... small house , outside the city , across from a river ... paid for , maintained .

no need for a cottage ( although some family members used to "just be in the neighbourhood and decided to drop in and visit every weekend"
"can we borrow the fishing boat , gas tank is empty on return , go water skiing , when is lunch / supper ?"
you know , B&B style resort .

my favorite line was from my older sister 
"we just had to get out of the city and clear our heads and we decided to stay here for the weekend " ... almost every weekend
the wife could never say NO. 
next year the boat and equipment never made it to the river ( just sitting, stored in the back yard ) ... gas tanks empty ... and BBQ packed away in winter storage.

next couple of visits , visitors were pointed to the local beaches and told we were just leaving to go to XXXX and would be back late sunday.
most got the hint except for the sister ... "can you leave us the keys and we'll take care of the _*cottage*_ till you come back"

a polite "thank you for the offer, but no " was the answer.

and YES I could downsize if it came to it ( live in a container style unit or tiny house )


----------



## Electraglide

My first wife and I bought a "tiny" house in Burnaby. It had started out as a 2 room 10'x25' guest house in 1920 or '21. In the '40s the piece of property had been sold from the main one and a 10'x12' and a 10'x6' room were added to either end.....a bed room and a bathroom. Sometime in the 60's a 10'x12' room was added on to the bathroom and a porch was run the full length of the place. We bought a 10'x55' house with a 6'x55' porch. Being that the place was built over the years each room had a different angle/level to the floors. The plan was to enclose the porch in and sometime in the future build a new house. It was ok for the two of us....wouldn't mind having something like that now. 
As far as storage container houses go, I'm not too sure how cheap they are when you're finished these days. https://alternativelivingspaces.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/40-Unit-PDF-Specs-PDF-Compressed.pdf The base model is around $75,000 US and I don't think it covers shipping and set up. That's for an 8'x40' container. Utility bills, taxes, mortages etc would all depend on where you live and how big your land is I guess.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> similar outlook ... small house , outside the city , across from a river ... paid for , maintained .
> 
> no need for a cottage ( although some family members used to "just be in the neighbourhood and decided to drop in and visit every weekend"
> "can we borrow the fishing boat , gas tank is empty on return , go water skiing , when is lunch / supper ?"
> you know , B&B style resort .
> 
> my favorite line was from my older sister
> "we just had to get out of the city and clear our heads and we decided to stay here for the weekend " ... almost every weekend
> the wife could never say NO.
> next year the boat and equipment never made it to the river ( just sitting, stored in the back yard ) ... gas tanks empty ... and BBQ packed away in winter storage.
> 
> next couple of visits , visitors were pointed to the local beaches and told we were just leaving to go to XXXX and would be back late sunday.
> most got the hint except for the sister ... "can you leave us the keys and we'll take care of the _*cottage*_ till you come back"
> 
> a polite "thank you for the offer, but no " was the answer.
> 
> and YES I could downsize if it came to it ( live in a container style unit or tiny house )


I guess it all depends on how well you get along with friends and family. With me it's, "you know where the key is" type of thing. At my brother's place it would be stay in the cabin and keep an eye on the house. The cabin is about 20'x25'. 4 rooms, wood heat, solar power, gravity fed cold water. Basic back to the country living. As far as I know the only cost of living there would be for food and fuel for the chainsaw and Bobcat.


----------



## cheezyridr

just a reminder that once upon a time, kiss was a real rock and roll band that made some cool music












gene and paul doing harmonies was what i loved about kiss. when peter sang, it freed up paul to do better rythyms, so those songs came out way different. ace was one of the people that made me want to play in the first place. say what you will about what they later became, the first 3 albums had some really good rock and roll on them. skip the 4th album and go right to the 5th. and you have the very best stuff they ever did. 
but the first album was great, i don't care what anyone says


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> just a reminder that once upon a time, kiss was a real rock and roll band that made some cool music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gene and paul doing harmonies was what i loved about kiss. when peter sang, it freed up paul to do better rythyms, so those songs came out way different. ace was one of the people that made me want to play in the first place. say what you will about what they later became, the first 3 albums had some really good rock and roll on them. skip the 4th album and go right to the 5th. and you have the very best stuff they ever did.
> but the first album was great, i don't care what anyone says


I saw Kiss a couple of times early on in their career. It was meat and potatoes rock and roll which is fine, but the only album I can really go back and listen to is Destroyer, and frankly I attribute most of the quality of that album to Bob Ezrin.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> I saw Kiss a couple of times early on in their career. It was meat and potatoes rock and roll which is fine, but the only album I can really go back and listen to is Destroyer, and frankly I attribute most of the quality of that album to Bob Ezrin.


it's absolutely meat and potatoes. i like that. 
ac/dc made what? 14 albums? it's all meat and potatoes.
i eat meat and potatoes with almost every meal.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> it's absolutely meat and potatoes. i like that.
> ac/dc made what? 14 albums? it's all meat and potatoes.
> i eat meat and potatoes with almost every meal.


Yup nothing wrong with it, but I like a little Salmon and lobster too. Different strokes. As I said I was a fan, but when Bob Ezrin took over for Destroyer they made the one album in their catalogue that still holds up for me.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Yes I have, and I am open to it.


Us to.


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> I guess it all depends on how well you get along with friends and family.


the occasional "drop in" is OK , but weekend after weekend , for the whole weekend ? ... and waiting on the guests hand and foot got to be too much.

the house being referred to as " the cottage" and being treated as a free weekend resort kinda rubbed me the wrong way.

woulda been diff it it WAS a cottage and not my home.

friends dropped by from time to time and stayed a couple of hours ( fine by me )
others tried to set up weekend camp for the summer IN my house.... 

or "we're here to borrow your mobile home trailer to set up at a lake so we have somewhere to go during the summer... oh and we need your truck to move it, where are the keys?"


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> it's absolutely meat and potatoes. i like that.
> ac/dc made what? 14 albums? it's all meat and potatoes.
> i eat meat and potatoes with almost every meal.


See, that’s what the majority of the musicians I know say about AC/DC. It’s the same 3 notes over and over but the trick here is in how you use those 3 notes. This band picks me up after a day at the grind and having been through the ringer several times.
Now there is an Australian band that I am crazy about called Airbourne. They have a very similar sound. I just love them. Pls give it a listen as _I know you have time on your hands! Lol_


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> the occasional "drop in" is OK , but weekend after weekend , for the whole weekend ? ... and waiting on the guests hand and foot got to be too much.
> 
> the house being referred to as " the cottage" and being treated as a free weekend resort kinda rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> woulda been diff it it WAS a cottage and not my home.
> 
> friends dropped by from time to time and stayed a couple of hours ( fine by me )
> others tried to set up weekend camp for the summer IN my house....
> 
> or "we're here to borrow your mobile home trailer to set up at a lake so we have somewhere to go during the summer... oh and we need your truck to move it, where are the keys?"


I guess there's different ways of looking at things.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> it's absolutely meat and potatoes. i like that.
> ac/dc made what? 14 albums? it's all meat and potatoes.
> i eat meat and potatoes with almost every meal.


See, that’s what the majority of the musicians I know say about AC/DC. It’s the same 3 notes over and over but the trick here is in how you use those 3 notes. ACDC picks me up after a day at the grind and having been put through the ringer several times.
Now there is an Australian band that I am crazy about called Airbourne. They have a very similar sound. I just love them. Pls give it a listen as _I know you have time on your hands! Lol





_


----------



## Verne

oldjoat said:


> the occasional "drop in" is OK , but weekend after weekend , for the whole weekend ? ... and waiting on the guests hand and foot got to be too much.
> 
> the house being referred to as " the cottage" and being treated as a free weekend resort kinda rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> woulda been diff it it WAS a cottage and not my home.
> 
> friends dropped by from time to time and stayed a couple of hours ( fine by me )
> others tried to set up weekend camp for the summer IN my house....
> 
> or "we're here to borrow your mobile home trailer to set up at a lake so we have somewhere to go during the summer... oh and we need your truck to move it, where are the keys?"


I get what you're saying, but to a different degree. When we have my mother over for a BBQ, or she invites herself, she dictates the menu and has to have a certain dessert made because it's the one she wants, regardless of how long and hard it may be to make. Then she stays for hours, not days at least, but long past what would be a normal dinner get together. No other family member is like this, so we limit our invites to her. I fully understand your viewpoint.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> just a reminder that once upon a time, kiss was a real rock and roll band that made some cool music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gene and paul doing harmonies was what i loved about kiss. when peter sang, it freed up paul to do better rythyms, so those songs came out way different. ace was one of the people that made me want to play in the first place. say what you will about what they later became, the first 3 albums had some really good rock and roll on them. skip the 4th album and go right to the 5th. and you have the very best stuff they ever did.
> but the first album was great, i don't care what anyone says


I'm not a kiss fan so all they were were songs on the background radio at work. Now they're just a different type of elevator music. When they first started I was listening to the Allman Bros, Skynyrd and The Outlaws, bands like that. The two "white" brothers and bands from the 40's to the 60's (but no Elvis).
BTW I can name the same amount of kiss songs as I can acdc and rush songs.....0


----------



## oldjoat

yup ....
found her hubby out back one day in the tool shed ...
"borrowing" my table saw / planer/ hammers / drills/ bits/ circular saws / nail guns and compressor to do a side job he lined up .
and then he told me "your ox/act tanks are empty too , I need them filled for next week"

needless to say , he left empty handed that day (and a lock was put on the shed door).

completely clueless morons


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> I get what you're saying, but to a different degree. When we have my mother over for a BBQ, or she invites herself, she dictates the menu and has to have a certain dessert made because it's the one she wants, regardless of how long and hard it may be to make. Then she stays for hours, not days at least, but long past what would be a normal dinner get together. No other family member is like this, so we limit our invites to her. I fully understand your viewpoint.


It has taken several decades for me to cultivate and harvest the fruit of my anti-social nature, but consequently we really get very few house guests anymore. To begin with, on the more extreme side of the scale, I wouldn't have a house party at my home unless absolutely forced to do so. It would almost have to be life and death. 

Dinner? For me that's a meal, not a social activity.

As for casual "drop ins", it just doesn't happen.


----------



## Verne

@Milkman We don't do it very often, for pretty much the reason given. Drop in visits are very rare. My fiance is very much an introvert and after working with people all day, social demeanor or not, I am a semi introvert once home. We like our "us" time more than a possible visitor. The cats are the exception. We have a very small circle of friends so it's even less likely to have an unexpected doorbell ring unless it's unsolicited sales of some kind. Makes life much simpler.


----------



## oldjoat

I agree ... house parties are a thing of the past 

best solution is the get together on the beach , with fire , instruments , lawn chairs and your fav beverage.
the local neighbors do it a couple of time a season ... all within reasonable hours and the kids are welcome.

fire goes out and everyone goes home whenever they feel like it.


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> skip the 4th album and go right to the 5th





Milkman said:


> Destroyer, and frankly I attribute most of the quality of that album to Bob Ezrin


Except for Beth, I enjoyed that album too.


Milkman said:


> I saw Kiss a couple of times early on in their career


MLG, Toronto, '75 and Varsity Stadium, '76.
BOC opened at Varsity. Up to that point, I never heard of them.


cheezyridr said:


> gene and paul doing harmonies was what i loved about kiss. when peter sang, it freed up paul to do better rythyms


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> yup ....
> found her hubby out back one day in the tool shed ...
> "borrowing" my table saw / planer/ hammers / drills/ bits/ circular saws / nail guns and compressor to do a side job he lined up .
> and then he told me "your ox/act tanks are empty too , I need them filled for next week"
> 
> needless to say , he left empty handed that day (and a lock was put on the shed door).


Come home from work one day and my son had my tools out and was replacing parts of his car that were damaged when the Elk ran into it. Went inside to find out he'd drunk the 3 beer that were in the fridge and eaten my steak and all the ice cream. If my oxy tanks had been empty I would have filled them because the contract was in my name. When the car was fixed we went to the neighbourhood pub had food, shot a few games of pool while we drank some beer and talked to some girls and then we went back to my place.....I paid. When he left one of my tool boxes ended up in his car. No big deal. Family. I phoned him one day and he drove from Banff thru Vernon and down to Sacramento to get me and the bike. I've had the same thing happen with friends.


----------



## Mooh

oldjoat said:


> similar outlook ... small house , outside the city , across from a river ... paid for , maintained .
> 
> no need for a cottage ( although some family members used to "just be in the neighbourhood and decided to drop in and visit every weekend"
> "can we borrow the fishing boat , gas tank is empty on return , go water skiing , when is lunch / supper ?"
> you know , B&B style resort .
> 
> my favorite line was from my older sister
> "we just had to get out of the city and clear our heads and we decided to stay here for the weekend " ... almost every weekend
> the wife could never say NO.
> next year the boat and equipment never made it to the river ( just sitting, stored in the back yard ) ... gas tanks empty ... and BBQ packed away in winter storage.
> 
> next couple of visits , visitors were pointed to the local beaches and told we were just leaving to go to XXXX and would be back late sunday.
> most got the hint except for the sister ... "can you leave us the keys and we'll take care of the _*cottage*_ till you come back"
> 
> a polite "thank you for the offer, but no " was the answer.
> 
> and YES I could downsize if it came to it ( live in a container style unit or tiny house )


Boy, that rings a bell!

I was sitting on the beach with various family members and friends when one of my sister's friends starts a long story about her kids at the cottage. After listening for a bit, rather disinterested, I realized she wasn't talking about her family's cottage but my family's cottage as if it was her own. The ensuing conversation kind of embarrassed her...I mean, it's flattering to know people think of us that fondly and that close, but I don't like being taken for granted.

Similarly, I showed up for a few days at the cottage only to find a crowd, way more people than beds, tents in the yard etc. I hadn't been told/asked about folks visiting. Someone actually said there probably wasn't room for me inside, though maybe on the floor. I cleared my throat loudly and pointed out that as long as I was senior and my name was on the deed (there are four names there) I would get a bed. There must have been some discussion behind my back because it's been fine ever since, except once when I tossed a random young man out on his ass in the middle of the night. I think he slept in his car. Don't piss off the old guy.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Us to.


I'm also open to living in a trailer on my own property.


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> I agree ... house parties are a thing of the past
> 
> best solution is the get together on the beach , with fire , instruments , lawn chairs and your fav beverage.
> the local neighbors do it a couple of time a season ... all within reasonable hours and the kids are welcome.
> 
> fire goes out and everyone goes home whenever they feel like it.


That's much better than having a party at your house in my opinion. At least that falls under the "don't shit where you eat" paradigm. I'm not suggesting that this is a healthy or advisable idea but my aversion to gatherings goes a little further. Even a party at someone ELSE's home or on a beach would make me feel very uncomfortable. Some of that has to do with disliking what alcohol does to individuals and to the crowd (pack).

I don't even attend my in laws annual Christmas piss ups or summer get togethers.

I drive my wife over there, drop her and generally two of my children off, and pick them up hours later when she calls.

She's happy because I'm not trying to rush her out the door to leave and I'm happy because I'm not exposed to the BS.


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> Let change gears here.
> 
> Have you ever thought about living in one of those shipping container type houses? We have and I honestly don’t think I could because if my Claustrophobia or maybe I could with some therapeutic intervention. I might be okay at the beginning but then all hell may break lose. Maybe if hubby were to build me a custom studio. That might help! It could be a “tiny house” per say. No more crazy utility bills, mortgage, high land taxes etc.


We've been talking about this for a few years, and now I fear it might almost be too late if property prices drop through the floor. We have had to re-mortgage a couple of times, banking on decent re-sale down the line, because of unemployment and illness over the years. Regardless, something small and a decent storage locker or shared shop would be fine after I no longer need to work from home.


----------



## oldjoat

@Electraglide well your immediate family is understood ....
and yours reciprocated without hesitation.

these city folk ( not to disparage real city folk ) would call at any hour , day or night and tell you what they wanted you to do and when.
"and show up with your tools and truck in case we need them"

but ask for a ride to go get parts or a favour and you got "sorry , too far to drive" or "I'm having my afternoon nap , call me back in a couple of hours"
or "not today , it looks like rain "

@Milkman ... the beach party has strict rules ( kids are involved ) and no one tries to cross the line ... quiet , lay back social event.

BTW I did the same with the wife in later years for the family reunion xmas / new years parties ... but got her a car and told her to enjoy herself
(she hated driving at night and I couldn't stand the stupidity and fighting) I got to stay home , she drove home early to avoid the dark.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> @Electraglide well your immediate family is understood ....
> and yours reciprocated without hesitation. *That goes for friends too. *
> 
> these city folk ( not to disparage real city folk ) would call at any hour , day or night and tell you what they wanted you to do and when.
> "and show up with your tools and truck in case we need them"
> 
> but ask for a ride to go get parts or a favour and you got "sorry , too far to drive" or "I'm having my afternoon nap , call me back in a couple of hours"
> or "not today , it looks like rain "


No, you got "some excuse". I've had friends call asking for the truck and tools and I've answered the call.....drove chase truck a few times too. I've called friends and they've shown up.....with a truck if needed.....after a couple of hundred mile drive. I've ridden for hours, pulled up at a house and been told, "You know so and so? Ok. Set your tent up there or sleep on the couch and we'll figure things out in the morning." I guess my "community"......the people I know based on lifestyle, by blood or not.....are different than yours.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## oldjoat

@Electraglide "the people I know based on lifestyle, by blood or not.....are different than yours."

bingo ! I can't choose my relatives . but I can choose my friends .

family have been the ones that try to take advantage ... 
the friends would be there in 10 mins if I called. ( and yes a lot are 2 wheeled friends )


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> @Electraglide "the people I know based on lifestyle, by blood or not.....are different than yours."
> 
> bingo ! I can't choose my relatives . but I can choose my friends .
> 
> family have been the ones that try to take advantage ...
> the friends would be there in 10 mins if I called. ( and yes a lot are 2 wheeled friends )


I guess it helps that a lot of my family are 2 wheeled too. Blood and the lifestyle make one hell of a combination.


----------



## oldjoat

couldn't agree more 

the older sister and her 2 deadbeat husbands were always out to get as much as they could for free.
after the mother died , I cut all ties with her ( and life got a whole lot easier )
the only messages were "I need money, ... now" ( as if any of us had any spare money after the funeral that she could waste )

when dad died , they showed up with a truck and trailer to haul away all the woodworking tools and equipment and ( boats / motors ) that he left to his sons.
" the custom in my family is, who ever gets it first keeps it " he said .
he was told our family was civilized and had Wills ... put it all back and leave. ( in not so polite terms )


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> That's much better than having a party at your house in my opinion. At least that falls under the "don't shit where you eat" paradigm. I'm not suggesting that this is a healthy or advisable idea but my aversion to gatherings goes a little further. Even a party at someone ELSE's home or on a beach would make me feel very uncomfortable. Some of that has to do with disliking what alcohol does to individuals and to the crowd (pack).
> 
> I don't even attend my in laws annual Christmas piss ups or summer get togethers.
> 
> I drive my wife over there, drop her and generally two of my children off, and pick them up hours later when she calls.
> 
> She's happy because I'm not trying to rush her out the door to leave and I'm happy because I'm not exposed to the BS.


We had a group of friends that we grew up with. They are getting older just like us or as we all do. They still all smoke like chimneys, drink like fishes and live in the past. One guy has had a bypass and a couple of heart attacks but he still smokes and drinks Bourbon. He drinks a 26er and then gets a bit obnoxious. I always get asked to bring my guitar but I can’t be bothered. I can’t stand going to any of these social gatherings neither could my husband. We just quit going. Besides one of the beach parties falls on the date of Riff Wrath in June. You can be much assured that I would rather be there then with a bunch of losers that I can’t stand.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> See, that’s what the majority of the musicians I know say about AC/DC. It’s the same 3 notes over and over but the trick here is in how you use those 3 notes. This band picks me up after a day at the grind and having been through the ringer several times.
> Now there is an Australian band that I am crazy about called Airbourne. They have a very similar sound. I just love them. Pls give it a listen as _I know you have time on your hands! Lol_


you turned me on to airborne a loooong time ago. they're a cool band, i listen to them fairly regular.




laristotle said:


> Except for Beth, I enjoyed that album too.
> 
> MLG, Toronto, '75 and Varsity Stadium, '76.
> BOC opened at Varsity. Up to that point, I never heard of them.


man, that intro was terrible, but the rest? the rest was everything you could ask for at a rock show in the 70's. he musta been choking the shit out of that neck in the beginning.




oldjoat said:


> couldn't agree more
> 
> the older sister and her 2 deadbeat husbands were always out to get as much as they could for free.
> after the mother died , I cut all ties with her ( and life got a whole lot easier )
> the only messages were "I need money, ... now" ( as if any of us had any spare money after the funeral that she could waste )
> 
> when dad died , they showed up with a truck and trailer to haul away all the woodworking tools and equipment and ( boats / motors ) that he left to his sons.
> " the custom in my family is, who ever gets it first keeps it " he said .
> he was told our family was civilized and had Wills ... put it all back and leave. ( in not so polite terms )


oh man, that shit just burns my biscuit to no end. when my dad died, you know how it goes, after the funeral, everyone ended up at my mom's. there was lots of food (catered) and alcohol. my dad had a giant family and alot of kids, and alot of influential friends, the house was only a tiny little townhouse. itr was pretty packed. i came up the stairs to use the bathroom, and 2 of my dad's brothers were going through his drawers. i had one of my uncles by the lapels, and was just about to toss him down the stairs when my older brother came running to stop me. had he not, my uncle zeke woulda took a gainer down those stairs, and my uncle paul woulda landed right on top of him 3 seconds later. fucking vultures.


----------



## Lola

Cheezy you hit the nail on the head. 
How I can relate! In one incident that I had no control over my fucked up 300 pound SIL decided to beat the shit out of me. I had to lock myself in the washroom. Parents in law die and who is there in the end with her hand out? She did sweet piss all to help look after her parents. I moved into my in laws house for a year and looked after them until the FIL succumbed to cancer. It was a shit show. We have divorced everyone on both sides. I want nothing to with any of them.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

So, what are you doing on this fine Friday evening?

We are playing Scrabble. No one in my family knows how to spell except for me! Can you say, Slam Dunk.

then......

Black Jack. I am going to lose here. My husband and son are going to wipe myself and my future DIL off the map.

Then we are going to wind down and watch a few Married With Children Episodes. I love Al and Peggy. Such a good sitcom.

Got to make the best of a bad time.


----------



## oldjoat

MWC loved that show


----------



## Lola

oldjoat said:


> MWC loved that show


I bought my husband the box set of Married with Children and 3 rd Rock from the Sun. 

I love both shows. Some ppl are so offended by MWC. It’s a tv show ppl, get over it.


----------



## oldjoat

3rd rock 
Oh ... chicken shake and bake ... ya mean I gotta add chicken to it ?
or " I'm leaking , I'm leaking " 

MWC after buying and trading several cars at the dealership ... 
I miss my old car , every time i closed the garage door , the hood used to pop up .

marcy /darcy AKA chicken wings


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> MWC loved that show


Watched it occasionally because of Kelly Bundy from around 1989 on.


----------



## cheezyridr

she's almost as hot as pattycake in that pic


----------



## Eric Reesor

Caution very scary content below watch at own risk! Viral batshit crazy has hit the US like a BAT OUT OF HELL. Explains a great deal of why we might need to build a wall at the 49th and get them to pay for it!!!! 

I do like Meatloaf but only with loads of either President's Choice Sweet and Heat Mustard or failing that French's all Canadian catsup from Leamington not that foreign Heinz crap made with shitty Yankee tomatoes!


----------



## Electraglide

1977.....heading out to the drive in on the King George. Radio tuned to CKLG, shifting thru the steering wheel with a left hand and the right arm around my soon to be second wife. This song came on and my foot got a little heavier on gas pedal. All of a sudden there were red and blue flashing lights in the mirror. RCMP with no sense of ha ha and no love for long hairs. Good thing the case of beer was unopened and under the seat.
https://www.google.ca/search?sxsrf=...QUzLjguMZgBAKABAaoBB2d3cy13aXo&sclient=psy-ab


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> she's almost as hot as pattycake in that pic


Pattycake, Pattycake,
Kelly?








or are we talking this little girl?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Electraglide

She's so impressed.


----------



## zontar

Please take 30 seconds to register your *free account* to *remove most ads*,* post topics*, make *friends*, earn *reward points* at our store, and more!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Eric Reesor

@Mooh @Electraglide
Thanks for the mamories!!! In 1977 with my first born daughter at the babysitter, my first wife and I were stepping out to this, I latter wound up spewing chunks on the dance floor cause the beer was almost as bad as Sudbury Suds and tasted like shit.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Pattycake, Pattycake,
> Kelly?


that's her. the pinnacle of hotness


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

oldjoat said:


> 3rd rock
> Oh ... chicken shake and bake ... ya mean I gotta add chicken to it ?
> or " I'm leaking , I'm leaking "
> 
> MWC after buying and trading several cars at the dealership ...
> I miss my old car , every time i closed the garage door , the hood used to pop up .
> 
> marcy /darcy AKA chicken wings


I remember them all. LMAO




Did you see the episode where Al, Jefferson and Bob Rooney doing electrical repairs. Hysterical.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> that's her. the pinnacle of hotness


Seems to be a lot of pinnacle of hotnesses for you cheezy. One could say you're almost as bad as me.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1911201059114595


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Eric Reesor




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Eric Reesor

*SO THIS IS WHAT IS HAPPENED TO MY RSPs THE GOATS ATE IT!
*


----------



## Lola

I just finished baking for the last 3 hours. Made a beautiful quadruple layer chocolate fudge and vanilla cake from scratch. I am to lazy to find a host so I could post pictures. Let your imagination go wild though.


Won’t be doing this shit for awhile. Too much work. Lol


----------



## zontar

The classic game with fun features & challenges.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I just finished baking for the last 3 hours. Made a beautiful quadruple layer chocolate fudge and vanilla cake. I am to lazy to find a host so I could post pictures. Let your imagination go wild though.
> 
> 
> Won’t be doing this shit for awhile. Too much work. Lol


My mouth is watering.

Oh well, have pirogies cooking for a late supper.


----------



## cheezyridr

it's free, and you have lots of time on your hands. this is what i use. did i mention it's free? 

Imgur: The magic of the Internet


----------



## Electraglide

Eric Reesor said:


> *SO THIS IS WHAT IS HAPPENED TO MY RSPs THE GOATS ATE IT!
> *


Looks like the sign at Coombs either changed or moved.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I just finished baking for the last 3 hours. Made a beautiful quadruple layer chocolate fudge and vanilla cake from scratch. I am to lazy to find a host so I could post pictures. Let your imagination go wild though.
> 
> 
> Won’t be doing this shit for awhile. Too much work. Lol


I make various kinds of bread at least twice a week. Usually a loaf og bread and a dozen buns at a time. The last batch was Potato, garlic and cheese with crushed wheat. Problem is is that it tastes good and I eat it. The Dr. commented on that when I stepped on the scales yesterday. Hopefully I have enough yeast to make some more buns tomorrow. The bulk store was out when i stopped off there after the dr. to get some more flour. I also got some of their cookie mix, I'm supposed to cut back on my sugar. On the plus side, as of yesterday when I saw him I'm clean and my thermometer is accurate.


----------



## zontar

I know people who love baking & cooking, and people who only cook because they love to eat.
I'm somewhere in between, but usually like the quicker, easier options to prepare food--so I can eat it sooner.

but every now & then...


----------



## Electraglide

Sunshine Girls – Toronto Sun


----------



## Eric Reesor

> Looks like the sign at Coombs either changed or moved.


 @Electraglide 
Not really, but if you really are in desperate need for pork sausage casings, Hertel's ain't far up the road from Coomb's and Goats On the Roof. Trouble is they don't work worth a damn after smoking or soaking in brine to make them more palatable. 
Hertel's makes some of the best bacon and ham in BC hands down. They never did have the problems dealing with the fallout from using product from Willy Pickton's raunchy ranch in Poco over the waves of the Salish Sea the way some outfits on the mainland did! PICKTON TROUBLES WITH THE OINK as a friend of mine once called it.


----------



## Lola

The cake I made got a beating. Everyone loved it, I couldn’t touch a piece though. Since I have kicked the chocolate and refined sugar products that I used to consume since February 16th I just can’t eat stuff like this anymore. I ate an orange instead.

I did cheat one day and had a Halloween sized mini chocolate but I wasn’t impressed the way I used to be.

My neurologist has me on a super clean diet for my migraines to see if things may change.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Port Alberni is a nice ride from Coombs. Not like riding by the Pickton farm area on the Lougheed. Bacon and hams.....there was a farm outback of Lumby that did up some good product and supplied many a porker for pig roasts. One out of Salmon Arm too. As far a pork casings go, I figure at my age if someone pops one of mine, I'll be smiling.


----------



## Lola

Torndownunit are you on any restricted diet?


----------



## Lola

Can you imagine. This is an accident waiting to happen. OMG!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Eric Reesor

laristotle said:


> View attachment 302262


You would think that Canada would be somewhat safe from spawn and fallout from McNamara's morons and they would be getting a little too long in the tooth and too well known by the public at large by now. Seems that they are still creating new dangerously stupid ******* ones in large numbers. Depressing as all hell hearing their stray bullets when you go out fishing on Vancouver Island in some places like the upper Stamp River where some of these characters like to frequent these days. Oh yah we are having some of the same problems happening as Burt Reynolds did while going down a slightly remote river.


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> Is golf considered a socially isolating game? Will they open the courses or is the season in jeopardy?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/height%3D800%3Bid%3DRzqit78%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D640


Wow @vadsy , I really didn't like golf until now, thank you.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Go granny go! Age is no boundary.


----------



## oldjoat

yep ... and why not ?
gotta have some fun!


----------



## Wardo




----------



## vadsy

Wardo said:


>


Who was driving? Lola or Electricalglide?


----------



## laristotle

Ouch!


----------



## Verne

That's one sturdy ass bay window !!!!


----------



## vadsy

Verne said:


> That's one sturdy ass bay window !!!!


They sure don’t make them like they used to


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Go granny go! Age is no boundary.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Harleys, a '29 or so A and some good looking women. Can't ask for more.


----------



## Lola

Love the trailer! It could get more perfect then this. Right colour and beautiful attention to detail.


----------



## Lola

Nice way to travel around the country. Luxury plus.


----------



## Doug Gifford

What you can't tell from the recording is how LOUD it is.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Eric Reesor

You know you are getting older when you get all of these jokes.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

OCD?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158268138087268


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

Eric Reesor said:


> You would think that Canada would be somewhat safe from spawn and fallout from McNamara's morons and they would be getting a little too long in the tooth and too well known by the public at large by now. Seems that they are still creating new dangerously stupid ******* ones in large numbers. Depressing as all hell hearing their stray bullets when you go out fishing on Vancouver Island in some places like the upper Stamp River where some of these characters like to frequent these days. Oh yah we are having some of the same problems happening as Burt Reynolds did while going down a slightly remote river.


Almost got trampled by a herd of elk on the stamp once , one trail down to the river and they were determined we were to step aside.

Never heard any banjos or squealing like a pig though?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 302438


Been there before.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 302442


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Been there before.


You're the first thing that popped into my head when I seen that. lol


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> Almost got trampled by a herd of elk on the stamp once , one trail down to the river and they were determined we were to step aside.
> 
> Never heard any banjos or squealing like a pig though?


Maybe you were on the wrong river.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


>


Recently gave away 2 crates full of ER mags to a friend of mine. More than 80% have David's centerfolds.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> You're the first thing that popped into my head when I seen that. lol


That does look like my Model 1911 Colt.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Recently gave away 2 crates full of ER mags to a friend of mine. More than 80% have David's centerfolds.


Most of mine are stuck on garage and shop walls.


----------



## Electraglide

I wonder if Dday comes with the car?


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 302456


that's me boarding the 12 @ vic park station


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> that's me boarding the 12 @ vic park station


I took the same bus for high school (Neil McNeil), Vic & Kingston.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> View attachment 302458


Fuck, that’s awesome. It would make a great gig car if it had tinted windows.


----------



## Mooh

Met a catholic school girl once. Married her.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 302456


Which one's are Ken Kesey and Wavy Gravy? How about Jerry Garcia? You on the bus or off the bus?


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> Met a catholic school girl once. Married her.
> View attachment 302592


Met a catholic school girl once, converted her.


----------



## vadsy

Wow. Mustaches and built like lumberjacks.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> Maybe you were on the wrong river.


Maybe I was on a different Stamp River, I was steelheading the Stamp by Port Alberni?

Been a while since I been to Port Alberni, just can't see that being downtown?

I want to call it the Money pool I was fishing?


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 302464


Not sure why I gave this a Like--but i did.


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


>


That's exactly what I thought of when I saw that , Joe's Garage?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## keto

MarkM said:


> Maybe I was on a different Stamp River, I was steelheading the Stamp by Port Alberni?
> 
> Been a while since I been to Port Alberni, just can't see that being downtown?
> 
> I want to call it the Money pool I was fishing?


That's downtown Edmonton.


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> That's downtown Edmonton.


also, possibly 30 years ago?


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10219707553534258


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> Maybe I was on a different Stamp River, I was steelheading the Stamp by Port Alberni?
> 
> Been a while since I been to Port Alberni, just can't see that being downtown?
> 
> I want to call it the Money pool I was fishing?


I've fished the Stamp after Steelhead and Salmon. One of the advantages of having the right radio with the right frequency's is you could drive Mac Blo roads to some nice places. Used to go up where the main crossed the river and headed to Ash and Elsie Lakes......good fishing there. No pulp mill so it's not the Port.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 302612


He does have a resectable side.


----------



## MarkM

keto said:


> That's downtown Edmonton.


Well shit I lived in Edmonton and area for three years in the early nineties and did not recognize that?


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> He does have a resectable side.


Is this what you guys used to jerk off to? It looks like Shrek


----------



## LanceT

MarkM said:


> Well shit I lived in Edmonton and area for three years in the early nineties and did not recognize that?


That’s Port Alberni right before the tsunami of ‘92.


----------



## laristotle

vadsy said:


> Is this what you guys used to jerk off to? It looks like Shrek


In my tweens, it was either National Geographic or Eaton/Sears catalogue. Women/girl's underwear/bathing suit sections.


----------



## vadsy

Sears had a great catalogue


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> In my tweens, it was either National Geographic or Eaton/Sears catalogue. Women/girl's underwear/bathing suit sections.


National Geographic Bali, Africa and the South Pacific issues. The Eatons Christmas one was good.


----------



## Electraglide

LanceT said:


> That’s Port Alberni right before the tsunami of ‘92.


I don't recall a '92 tsunami. The '64 quake yes. We were in Vancouver at the time


----------



## Electraglide

Gilda.
Meet Gilda Texter – Cinema’s “Most Naked” Motorcycle Role!


----------



## LanceT

Electraglide said:


> I don't recall a '92 tsunami.


It was kept hushed. The surfer crowd wanted it that way.


----------



## Lola

In a word, gorgeous.


----------



## Electraglide

LanceT said:


> It was kept hushed. The surfer crowd wanted it that way.


What was the surf like around Hot Cove? Was it as good as the Columbia Gorge or Chesterman beach?


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


>


i just sent that to my little sister, it's probably going to make her smile all day.

edit: already confirmed, nicely done


----------



## Lola

Made out of recycled plastic. Looks pretty comfy.


----------



## Verne

Awesome @cheezyridr . Making somebody's day is always a good thing. Glad I could help without knowing I was.


----------



## Lola

Retro, very cool looking lawnmower made out of recycled Indian motorcycle parts.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10223035741420655


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Lola

Now this would be a cool way to cut your grass.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Retro, very cool looking lawnmower made out of recycled Indian motorcycle parts.


And from the looks of it a Seagull motor. If those are full size Indian fenders and tail lights that lawnmower has some size to it.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Now this would be a cool way to cut your grass.



i can only imagine what my lawn would look like after all the wheelies. hahahaha


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> If those are full size Indian fenders and tail lights that lawnmower has some size to it


Probably scavenged from a tricycle.


----------



## zontar

Still can't use tricycles or lawn mowers around here yet--a fresh dump of snow overnight


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Probably scavenged from a tricycle.
> 
> View attachment 302784


Or fabricated at home.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Electraglide said:


> And from the looks of it a Seagull motor. If those are full size Indian fenders and tail lights that lawnmower has some size to it.



There is a youtube video on this build, lots of it was custom fabricated.

Found it


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

This song always reminds me of you Laristotle. We played this at one of the Riff Wrath’s. Can’t remember which one.


----------



## Electraglide

Did someone leave the doors to the brothel open?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Did someone leave the doors to the brothel open?


----------



## laristotle

Mooh said:


> View attachment 302844


It looks like she's wearing a diaper.


----------



## Verne

The obvious difference between what girls wore under their skirts back then, to being almost naked these days. That album would be just shy of soft porn if it was redone today.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> That album would be just shy of soft porn if it was redone today.


There was Blind Faith's '69 album cover
https://townsquare.media/site/295/files/2012/06/Blind.jpg?w=980&q=75
Scorpion's Virgin Killer, '76
https://img.cdandlp.com/2014/10/imgL/117175117.jpg
and many others
Banned in the U.S.A.: 20 Wildest Censored Album Covers


----------



## Verne

I should have known you'd show me otherwise Mr L. HAHA


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 302844











It was expensive. I wonder if Andrew ever found a job?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Electraglide

Can I have sex in self-isolation? Navigating pleasure during the coronavirus outbreak
Cyber sex and sexting? Not that long ago they were warning everybody about that and now they're telling you to do it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Why is that bike making a whistling sound?


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


I hope they have some Lysol wipes for that seat afterwards.


----------



## vadsy

looks like that swing arm has been extended


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=351838132377511


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>



How long is that clip? I watched for like fifteen minutes....


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> How long is that clip? I watched for like fifteen minutes....


Took me that long to see the motorcycle


----------



## Verne

Motorcycle?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> How long is that clip? I watched for like fifteen minutes....


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I hope they have some Lysol wipes for that seat afterwards.


Lysol hell, the seat sold for $500.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Milkman

Bob


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 303018


Mr. Natural was not nice at times.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


In 2010


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> In 2010


I don't even know who she is.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I don't even know who she is.


R Crumbs daughter. She's following in her dad's footsteps.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=638083980084880


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


>


All those naked girls. Poor Freddie was probably bored out of his mind at that shoot.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=638083980084880


I could see me doing something like this......funny. Especially the oldest ones reaction when it kicks in.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> All those naked girls. Poor Freddie was probably bored out of his mind at that shoot.


I don't think Freddie was at the shoot. The bike mechanic probably enjoyed it tho.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf

Mooh said:


> View attachment 303018


Funny enough, that's what a lot of critics (and his wife's literary friends) said about Ian Fleming's now classic novels when they were first being published. And funny how the lens of 50 years makes it seem so silly now.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> I don't think Freddie was at the shoot. The bike mechanic probably enjoyed it tho.


I didn't notice - did those bicycles have seats?


----------



## High/Deaf

The Cindy Whitehead Classic!

Cindy Whitehead Trail


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> I didn't notice - did those bicycles have seats?


If they don't a lot of those ladies ain't blondes and some ain't even ladies.


laristotle said:


>


If she just had tape on her nipples and a g-string, no paint, people probably wouldn't have reacted the same.....just let it slide.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


>


here's one for you, that i find completely hilarious






read through the comment section. everyone except me and one other person (who commented in japanese) is going on and on about how hot she is. 
it's a futanari


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> here's one for you, that i find completely hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read through the comment section. everyone except me and one other person (who commented in japanese) is going on and on about how hot she is.
> it's a futanari


She's so so. Not super hot...leather is better than plastic, the spikes in her hand just don't cut it and being sideways is hard on the neck. And I don't see a leash. I'll take your word that she's packing both and not a one or the other.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> She's so so. Not super hot...leather is better than plastic, the spikes in her hand just don't cut it and being sideways is hard on the neck. And I don't see a leash. I'll take your word that she's packing both and not a one or the other.


when i say futanari, that's actually inaccurate. the cosplayer in the video is a thai ladyboy


----------



## zontar

allthumbs56 said:


> All those naked girls. Poor Freddie was probably bored out of his mind at that shoot.


Actually Freddie liked woman too.
He wasn't exclusive by any means.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10163482202840107


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> when i say futanari, that's actually inaccurate. the cosplayer in the video is a thai ladyboy


True, inaccurate.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

HAHAHA, and yet I wager there are many MANY people who see that and have no clue what it is. Very nicely done.


----------



## laristotle

Dylan's song about JFK


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157040847205060


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

Quarantine looks fun



http://imgur.com/height%3D1280%3Bid%3DCwullKM%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


----------



## zontar

People think that I'm insane, because I'm frowning all the time


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> People think that I'm insane, because I'm frowning all the time



And I'll be you're

finished with your woman cause she couldn't help you with your mind.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## keto

Electraglide said:


>



Who's that, the guy from the hotels dot com commercials?


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> Who's that, the guy from the hotels dot com commercials?


Nope, the god of hell fire.


----------



## Electraglide

All of a sudden 'girls' like this are beginning to looke good.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> when i say futanari, that's actually inaccurate. the cosplayer in the video is a thai ladyboy






Kathoey's?


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Kathoey's?


i went to the instagram page for the nurse one, in several pics there, it's definitely not biological female


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> All of a sudden 'girls' like this are beginning to looke good.


she never says no, doesn't cheat, and won't accuse you of assault or take half of your stuff. and she doesn't talk much. hahahaha


----------



## allthumbs56

cheezyridr said:


> she never says no, doesn't cheat, and won't accuse you of assault or take half of your stuff. and she doesn't talk much. hahahaha


Give it time - I'm sure 2.0 is on it's way


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i went to the instagram page for the nurse one, in several pics there, it's definitely not biological female


With or without the operation.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> With or without the operation.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> she never says no, doesn't cheat, and won't accuse you of assault or take half of your stuff. and she doesn't talk much. hahahaha


That’s in the program along with cooking. I wonder if they can be programmed to tell the difference between a 7/16” and 1/2” wrenches and sockets.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> That’s in the program along with cooking. I wonder if they can be programmed to tell the difference between a 7/16” and 1/2” wrenches and sockets.


she's prolly metric. hahaha


----------



## Electraglide

Then I guess all she can work on is the Twinstar and the Kawasaki. Hope she can read a schematic


----------



## laristotle

allthumbs56 said:


> Give it time - I'm sure 2.0 is on it's way


----------



## Mooh




----------



## keto

laristotle said:


>


Wonder how often she does that to Neil.


----------



## butterknucket

Got out of bed this morning, stood up and went to fart triumphantly, but instead I sharted badly.....really bad. 

It's a good thing I was wearing an old pair of underwear.


----------



## Doug Gifford

butterknucket said:


> Got out of bed this morning, stood up and went to fart triumphantly, but instead I sharted badly.....really bad.
> 
> It's a good thing I was wearing an old pair of underwear.


The single bad thing about wearing a nightshirt to bed (which I do) is this. And you have to take it off over your head…

Nightshirts


----------



## butterknucket

Doug Gifford said:


> The single bad thing about wearing a nightshirt to bed (which I do) is this. And you have to take it off over your head…
> 
> Nightshirts


I'm not sure what that has to do with sharting, but thank you for your reply.

I like Lee Valley.

Edit: Ok, I get it now. I'm having a really slow day.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


>


Just watched this with the kids this week. It was cool.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

Exquisite!


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

Remember what happened in '66 when the Beatles or John said they were more popular than jesus? How about this.
Trump: 'I Have Done More For Christianity Than Jesus'


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> Remember what happened in '66 when the Beatles or John said they were more popular than jesus? How about this.
> Trump: 'I Have Done More For Christianity Than Jesus'


So, are the same people going to burn their hats?


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> So, are the same people going to burn their hats?


As I recall they were going to crucify, draw and quarter and then burn the Beatles.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> And I'll be you're
> 
> finished with your woman cause she couldn't help you with your mind.


Well, no, not really


----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246129331065311232


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> Well, no, not really



Well, that’s good then.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Electraglide said:


> Remember what happened in '66 when the Beatles or John said they were more popular than jesus? How about this.
> Trump: 'I Have Done More For Christianity Than Jesus'


That website is a satirical one similar to the onion, for those who don’t know and think this is serious. Not that I like trump, but you don’t need to lie about him to find reasons that he’s stupid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> Well, that’s good then.


It is, indeed.


----------



## Electraglide

Ricktoberfest said:


> That website is a satirical one similar to the onion, for those who don’t know and think this is serious. Not that I like trump, but you don’t need to lie about him to find reasons that he’s stupid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Does anyone remember this song? I just heard it. What a memory turner.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Does anyone remember this song? I just heard it. What a memory turner.


The amazing Randy California!


----------



## zontar

That’s why this document exists


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

When I lived downtown Red Deer a Magpie tripped a fuse like this. Put the lights out to a fair part of the city and gutted that bird as clean as could be. Probably cooked it too.




If you notice it's a fuse that blew.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


The only ones I feel sorry for are the guys on the tracks, especially the guy who looks like he went off Pike's Peak. Starting around the 50 sec mark.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


>


man, those guys are such a great band. shame more country artists don't take cues from those guys.


----------



## Lola

I really want to break down and cry! It’s getting really hard to take this isolation shit anymore. I know everyone is going through this but this is just getting the best of me. I miss going to rehearsal more then anything. I really, really miss it.


I know, grow up and face the facts but everyday isn’t getting any easier ffs. Too much that I miss doing. I won’t be able to busk in the summer like I had planned. That makes me really sad!

Depressing!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I really want to break down and cry! It’s getting really hard to take this isolation shit anymore. I know everyone is going through this but this is just getting the best of me. I miss going to rehearsal more then anything. I really, really miss it.
> 
> 
> I know, grow up and face the facts but everyday isn’t getting any easier ffs. Too much that I miss doing. I won’t be able to busk in the summer like I had planned. That makes really sad!
> 
> Depressing!


Get back to chainsawing for a bit. Nothing better than cutting things up then taking an ax to them. That being said I take it that you cut some trees up, bucking. Did you try cutting some down, falling? Give it a try and see if you like Bucking or Falling better. As far as isolation goes, I get out every couple of days, when I don't have a drs. appointment, to buy things like milk, fruit, vegetables etc.. Kills the monotony. I suppose you could find an online rehearsal some where.....might help a bit. I find baking helps too. Today I made brownies from scratch. Ran about 1/2 a cup each of peanuts and cashews through the blender to make them close to flower, threw in a couple of coffee beans for taste, mixed whole wheat and rye flour together with a couple of hands full of chocolate chips and ended up making a 10"x14" pan of about 1 1/2" thick brownies that I cut into 20 pieces. They came out of the oven at about 3 o'clock.....big problem is there's only 3 pieces left.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Get back to chainsawing for a bit. Nothing better than cutting things up then taking an ax to them. That being said I take it that you cut some trees up, bucking. Did you try cutting some down, falling? Give it a try and see if you like Bucking or Falling better. As far as isolation goes, I get out every couple of days, when I don't have a drs. appointment, to buy things like milk, fruit, vegetables etc.. Kills the monotony. I suppose you could find an online rehearsal some where.....might help a bit. I find baking helps too. Today I made brownies from scratch. Ran about 1/2 a cup each of peanuts and cashews through the blender to make them close to flower, threw in a couple of coffee beans for taste, mixed whole wheat and rye flour together with a couple of hands full of chocolate chips and ended up making a 10"x14" pan of about 1 1/2" thick brownies that I cut into 20 pieces. They came out of the oven at about 3 o'clock.....big problem is there's only 3 pieces left.



Frigging brownies....


I'm coming over!


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Get back to chainsawing for a bit. Nothing better than cutting things up then taking an ax to them. That being said I take it that you cut some trees up, bucking. Did you try cutting some down, falling? Give it a try and see if you like Bucking or Falling better. As far as isolation goes, I get out every couple of days, when I don't have a drs. appointment, to buy things like milk, fruit, vegetables etc.. Kills the monotony. I suppose you could find an online rehearsal some where.....might help a bit. I find baking helps too. Today I made brownies from scratch. Ran about 1/2 a cup each of peanuts and cashews through the blender to make them close to flower, threw in a couple of coffee beans for taste, mixed whole wheat and rye flour together with a couple of hands full of chocolate chips and ended up making a 10"x14" pan of about 1 1/2" thick brownies that I cut into 20 pieces. They came out of the oven at about 3 o'clock.....big problem is there's only 3 pieces left.


No more chainsaw artistry for now. I was bucking or cutting all the stuff on the ground. My husband said that this would be easier to start out with. I have been baking everyday but my family said “not today”. We have been pigging out on home made stuff everyday. So baking is out for now. Can’t garden yet, too cold in my part of Ontario. I did clean the garden beds already. We have raked our property backwards and forwards. I just need to keep physically and mentally busy. Really busy. I was thinking that maybe I should read a book or two. Not a lot of options. This is starting to suck personally.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Frigging brownies....
> 
> 
> I'm coming over!


They're gone, for now. If you do come bring some butter and oil. No need to filter the butter, it adds texture and fibre which my dr. says I need more of.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> read a book or two


That should keep _you_ occupied for ~4 hours. lol
Go grab a 2000 piece jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I had to leave the apartment. So I had a friend today

















She doesn’t understand the whole social distancing thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> I had to leave the apartment. So I had a friend today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn’t understand the whole social distancing thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I saw the first picture I thought it was Toothless.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> When I saw the first picture I thought it was Toothless.


Lol it be nice her teeth hurt when she chews on my hand 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> That should keep _you_ occupied for ~4 hours. lol
> Go grab a 2000 piece jigsaw puzzle.


When my second wife was pregnant with our son I got her one of these to "help her pass the time" in the last month. I didn't think Aug. in Vancouver was a good time for her to be stacking wood for the fire place. It took her a while.....about a month. When she found there was a piece missing it developed wings and flew. I think the cats decided to help with the puzzle. 








500 pieces. Might not be too good for someone going stir crazy tho.


----------



## oldjoat

neighbor down the street threw out a 10 HP snowblower 
sauntered down and looked at it 

it broke down during the last snowstorm
he said the transmission was busted and they wanted almost as much as a new one to fix it .
said to take it for parts if I wanted it.
so I wheeled it home and flipped it over .... busted chain to the drive wheels 
about 10 bucks to replace ... pulled it over to see if it would start ... yup 2nd pull.
it has electric start to too .


----------



## Lola

Going to get off my sorry butt today and detail my future DIL’s car. Love stuff like this. 

I started reading again, Anne Rice’s The Vampire Chronicles. I read this book such a long time ago but I remember loving it. Great book!


----------



## Verne

THIS............is a real 911 (930 by model reference). Not those god awful rounded watercooled monstrosities of newer design. This car here is a piece of art and magnificently beautiful.


----------



## Guitar101

Verne said:


> THIS............is a real 911 (930 by model reference). Not those god awful rounded watercooled monstrosities of newer design. This car here is a piece of art and magnificently beautiful.


Looks like he's still got his winter tires on.


----------



## Verne

Judging by the brake dust on the front wheels, he either never washes it (albeit very clean in the picture) or he drives it like a 911 wants to be driven. Hard and fast.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> Judging by the brake dust on the front wheels, he either never washes it (albeit very clean in the picture) or he drives it like a 911 wants to be driven. Hard and fast.


My dream car.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> THIS............is a real 911 (930 by model reference). Not those god awful rounded watercooled monstrosities of newer design. This car here is a piece of art and magnificently beautiful.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess.


----------



## Electraglide

One of my dream cars.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=694704077945819


----------



## Verne

Sounds like Bobnoxious is visiting Italy.


----------



## vadsy

Germany?



Verne said:


> Sounds like Bobnoxious is visiting Italy.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


there's alot to like about that. i couldn't live that way, but there's lots of stuff people are doing that is way weirder


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Looks sorta like a modern version of Betty Page.....Grandma looks like where they got the idea for part of a '55 Caddy. That being said the '55 is beautiful and I miss the soda fountains. Hard ice cream shakes, floats and sundaes can't be beat. We had a lot of the furniture like in the house. I would have no problem going back to that lifestyle.....except for Elvis. He can stay working at the Walgreens in South Carolina.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## MarkM

Verne said:


> Judging by the brake dust on the front wheels, he either never washes it (albeit very clean in the picture) or he drives it like a 911 wants to be driven. Hard and fast.


I'm thinking looking at this dude he is more likely to be a two foot driver and probably has his signal light on when he is not turning?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Can't beat Bettie. Well you could, if she was in the mood.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Hello Honey.


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> I'm thinking looking at this dude he is more likely to be a two foot driver and probably has his signal light on when he is not turning?


Where's his cap?


----------



## MarkM

Sorry don't get you?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Those could poke out an eye but what a way to go blind.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Those could poke out an eye but what a way to go blind.


Poor girl is cold.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


A Spanish bike in an Israeli film.....cool.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Poor girl is cold.


Doesn't look like it bothers her but a Shakespear said, "Ay, there's the rub."


----------



## vadsy

MarkM said:


> I'm thinking looking at this dude he is more likely to be a two foot driver and probably has his signal light on when he is not turning?


it’s probably Niki Lauda


----------



## Lola

I think I just broke my ribs. I just fell off of a chair and smacked the whole side of my rib cage. It hurts beyond painful. Felt like I got kicked in the ribs. 

I was just up trying to do some cleaning on the top shelf and swivel bar stool decided to turn the opposite way. Lost my balance and fell with great force on the chair . Nightmare hospital visit coming up. It hurts to breathe. I heard a snap. I have to go. This should be fun.


----------



## Lola

Did everyone forget? It’s 4/20 month. Yeah. Eating a cookie on the way to the hospital to see it would ease he pain a bit.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Eric Reesor

2024 in Kansas Down under might look good if we run out of toilet paper and canned food. Which is currently being squirreled out the door at grocery stores and stashed away by every survivalist with a credit card balance that isn't maxed out. 

I am trying to learn to communicate with my cat, she seems to understand that being really good at catching rats might be a good occupational skill in a few years. She already has a propensity for bringing them home and presenting them to us as food. 

I hear smoked rat is absolutely delicious as are the invasive Eastern Gray squirrels here on South Vancouver Island. I have been eyeing them lately and imagining how to do them up in a curry. YUM Their tails make great fly tying material as an added bonus that along with pickled yellow perch fillets might just be a hot ticket in a few years!
PS: I really love the little bit where Blood (the dog) complains about the guitar player on a rope not tuning his classical before singing at 14.33 minutes into the film!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


>


Ride that Tiger


----------



## Electraglide

Eric Reesor said:


> 2024 in Kansas Down under might look good if we run out of toilet paper and canned food. Which is currently being squirreled out the door at grocery stores and stashed away by every survivalist with a credit card balance that isn't maxed out.
> 
> I am trying to learn to communicate with my cat, she seems to understand that being really good at catching rats might be a good occupational skill in a few years. She already has a propensity for bringing them home and presenting them to us as food.
> 
> I hear smoked rat is absolutely delicious as are the invasive Eastern Gray squirrels here on South Vancouver Island. I have been eyeing them lately and imagining how to do them up in a curry. YUM Their tails make great fly tying material as an added bonus that along with pickled yellow perch fillets might just be a hot ticket in a few years!
> PS: I really love the little bit where Blood (the dog) complains about the guitar player on a rope not tuning his classical before singing at 14.33 minutes into the film!


Forget the Perch. Pan fry the squirrels in garlic and butter with some wild green onions and Fiddleheads.....fresh or canned.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


>


it is my long standing policy to avoid driving behind anyone wearing one of those hats



Lola said:


> I think I just broke my ribs. I just fell off of a chair and smacked the whole side of my rib cage. It hurts beyond painful. Felt like I got kicked in the ribs.
> 
> I was just up trying to do some cleaning on the top shelf and swivel bar stool decided to turn the opposite way. Lost my balance and fell with great force on the chair . Nightmare hospital visit coming up. It hurts to breathe. I heard a snap. I have to go. This should be fun.


even just bruising your ribs can be super painful. if you can breath, chances are pretty good you didn't break them. i gotta ask though, what were you thinking, standing on a swivel stool? that's asking for trouble. i'm not busting on you, i just don't want to see you hurt yourself. home depot has step ladders for pretty cheap, and it's much safer. i hope you heal quickly, i know exactly how painful that kind of injury can be. i have injured my ribs several times. please post an update so we know how you're doing.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> it’s probably Niki Lauda


Yea, I imagine he's doing a lot of driving ever since dying 11 months ago.


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, I imagine he's doing a lot of driving ever since dying 11 months ago.


its an old photo


----------



## allthumbs56

cheezyridr said:


> it is my long standing policy to avoid driving behind anyone wearing one of those hats


Blues players?


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> it is my long standing policy to avoid driving behind anyone wearing one of those hats
> 
> 
> 
> even just bruising your ribs can be super painful. if you can breath, chances are pretty good you didn't break them. i gotta ask though, what were you thinking, standing on a swivel stool? that's asking for trouble. i'm not busting on you, i just don't want to see you hurt yourself. home depot has step ladders for pretty cheap, and it's much safer. i hope you heal quickly, i know exactly how painful that kind of injury can be. i have injured my ribs several times. please post an update so we know how you're doing.


I am so lazy. I could of gone out to the garage and got a step ladder but said screw it. I got one of the swiveling bar stools and as I was reaching to get a cobweb in the corner of the kitchen ceiling the chair swiveled and I fell on the kitchen counter with some force. It’s not broken I am sure of. I have a big bruise on my right side of my ribcage. I just took some Tylenol extra strength. It will take sometime for it to heal. *Doesn’t pay to be lazy. Thanks Cheezy for your concern. *


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I am so lazy. I could of gone out to the garage and got a step ladder but said screw it. I got one of the swiveling bar stools and as I was reaching to get a cobweb in the corner of the kitchen ceiling the chair swiveled and I fell on the kitchen counter with some force. It’s not broken I am sure of. I have a big bruise on my right side of my ribcage. I just took some Tylenol extra strength. It will take sometime for it to heal. *Doesn’t pay to be lazy. Thanks Cheezy for your concern. *


Unless I was in need of critical care, I wouldn't go anywhere near a hospital right now, but that's just my paranoia coming out I guess.


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> Did everyone forget? It’s 4/20 month. Yeah. Eating a cookie on the way to the hospital to see it would ease he pain a bit.


Went there late last night and way too many ppl. Said screw this.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Unless I was in need of critical care, I wouldn't go anywhere near a hospital right now, but that's just my paranoia coming out I guess.


Didn’t need critical care.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Didn’t need critical care.



I wouldn't think so.

I've always had a bit of an aversion to hospitals. Seems like a great place to get sick. Current events have not reduced that feeling.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I am so lazy. I could of gone out to the garage and got a step ladder but said screw it. I got one of the swiveling bar stools and as I was reaching to get a cobweb in the corner of the kitchen ceiling the chair swiveled and I fell on the kitchen counter with some force. It’s not broken I am sure of. I have a big bruise on my right side of my ribcage. I just took some Tylenol extra strength. It will take sometime for it to heal. *Doesn’t pay to be lazy. Thanks Cheezy for your concern. *












something like this folds flat like a couple inches. you can stash it next to the fridge or behind the cellar door. being only 5'7" i use one to clean my cabinets and stuff. 

a loooong time ago, i was dating this girl, she had an 18month old daughter. she brought her to me while i was in the shower, and asked me to wash her. it didn't seem like alot to ask, but i guess neither one of us thought about it very deeply. 
as i was rinsing her in my arms under the shower, she rared back, trying to play, and threw herself out of my arms. i quickly snatched her out of the air and caught her, but lost my balance in the slippery tub. in order to keep the baby safe, i twisted my body under her as i went down, my ribs caught the side of the tub as i went down. i managed to put the baby gently on the floor, but i couldn't breathe, as i lay there gasping. i couldn't even call for help. luckily she heard the noise and came to see what happened. i had to bind my ribs for about a month, and even after that i had to be careful how i moved for a while. the bruise was blue and yellow, and huge. i have also broken, cracked, or bruised them crashing a bicycle, crashing a car, and getting them kicked in by 3 guys wearing boots. one of my most feared pains. for me, it's just as bad when you start to heal, because i forget sometimes to breathe shallow. it's one of the worst injuries. i'm glad you're ok


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Eric Reesor

Lola said:


> Didn’t need critical care.


Best thing to do is support the entire rib cage gently with a lightly strapped flexible corset and keep away from torsion flexing the upper body by not lifting the arms over the head. If the pain of breathing reduces over a 24-36 hours chances are that you have just deep bruised or at worst moved things around and stretched the conjunctive tissues joining the ribs to the muscle structure that is important for breathing. If you have sudden shooting pains then by all means seek medical aid asap. Try strapping your right arm and suspending it over your belly with a loose sling instead of letting the arm hang when you are not using it. This is the standard first aid response to a non critical rib injury. When I have treated it in the past the general rule is if the person has no extreme pains or shortness of breath leading to distress then supporting the injured area is called for along with monitoring the injury carefully until the range of motion completely returns.

Sure puts a damper on wood shedding with the guitar though! 

Keeping up with spiders can be a real PITA. Problem is that most times only the flies will thank you for your attention to detail. Husbands and kids not so much. An old Reesor family mennonite joke. Try shoofly pie instead it gets both the spiders and flies and the treacle can still be used on the baby pigs and cows if need be.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> I wouldn't think so.
> 
> I've always had a bit of an aversion to hospitals. Seems like a great place to get sick. Current events have not reduced that feeling.


Perhaps it's called "critical" care because that's how you could end up


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> I am so lazy. I could of gone out to the garage and got a step ladder but said screw it. I got one of the swiveling bar stools and as I was reaching to get a cobweb in the corner of the kitchen ceiling the chair swiveled and I fell on the kitchen counter with some force. It’s not broken I am sure of. I have a big bruise on my right side of my ribcage. I just took some Tylenol extra strength. It will take sometime for it to heal. *Doesn’t pay to be lazy. Thanks Cheezy for your concern. *


My momma always said a dirty house was a danger to one's health. Know I now why. Thanks for the PSA. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Electraglide

Eric Reesor said:


> Best thing to do is support the entire rib cage gently with a lightly strapped flexible corset and keep away from torsion flexing the upper body by not lifting the arms over the head. If the pain of breathing reduces over a 24-36 hours chances are that you have just deep bruised or at worst moved things around and stretched the conjunctive tissues joining the ribs to the muscle structure that is important for breathing. If you have sudden shooting pains then by all means seek medical aid asap. Try strapping your right arm and suspending it over your belly with a loose sling instead of letting the arm hang when you are not using it. This is the standard first aid response to a non critical rib injury. When I have treated it in the past the general rule is if the person has no extreme pains or shortness of breath leading to distress then supporting the injured area is called for along with monitoring the injury carefully until the range of motion completely returns.
> 
> Sure puts a damper on wood shedding with the guitar though!
> 
> Keeping up with spiders can be a real PITA. Problem is that most times only the flies will thank you for your attention to detail. Husbands and kids not so much. An old Reesor family mennonite joke. Try shoofly pie instead it gets both the spiders and flies and the treacle can still be used on the baby pigs and cows if need be.


Treacle works on baby pigs until it burns off. Best with baby pigs and calves is beer......drink one as you turn the spit.


----------



## Electraglide

A two time Bond girl. Dr. No and Casino Royale, 1967. I think Maud was the only other one to play more than one B girl.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Treacle works on baby pigs until it burns off. Best with baby pigs and calves is beer......drink one as you turn the spit.


Will root beer do?

I have never had treacle. Is it molasses toffee?


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Will root beer do?
> 
> I have never had treacle. Is it molasses toffee?


Yeah, root beer will do depending on how cold it is. Depending on the fire and size of piglet or calf and how the spit is turned, shifts are about 15 minutes each for around 6 to 8 hrs.. Never tried a motorized spit. Treacle is about the same as molasses. Both grandmother's used to make it.....different recipes with almost the same result. It can be turned into toffee or spread on toast.....things like that.


----------



## mhammer

Our older son maintains his woodshop in our garage. I wish he'd take all that sawdust home with him instead of leaving it here, but he does do some nice work. Here's his latest: a foldup/hinged storage center for all his leatherwork tools and supplies.








Meanwhile, noticeably less productively, I've found that if I fold my beard up, I can do a bitchin' "Cousin It" imitation. Enjoy!


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Our older son maintains his woodshop in our garage. I wish he'd take all that sawdust home with him instead of leaving it here, but he does do some nice work. Here's his latest: a foldup/hinged storage center for all his leatherwork tools and supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, noticeably less productively, I've found that if I fold my beard up, I can do a bitchin' "Cousin It" imitation. Enjoy!


Didn't think Cousin It had that big a nose.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

The most versatile construction material!


----------



## Lola

Recycled tires anyone?


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Recycled tires anyone?


Hmm, bumpy ride.


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> A two time Bond girl. Dr. No and Casino Royale, 1967. I think Maud was the only other one to play more than one B girl.


I'm thinking this is 2 different women.


----------



## vadsy

Guitar101 said:


> I'm thinking this is 2 different women.


the bottom pic is Bruce Jenner


----------



## Verne

He could never look that good.........as either a man OR woman.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> I'm thinking this is 2 different women.


Nope, both Ursula. Dr No in '62, Casino Royale in '67 and this is Miss Moneypenny's daughter.









 Sir James  : I must say, this place brings back a few memories.

 Miss Moneypenny  : Yes. Mother told me some of them.

 Sir James  : [Opens liquor cabinet] She probably also told you that I'm partial to jasmine tea.

 Miss Moneypenny  : [Writes it down] Jasmine tea, sir.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> The most versatile construction material!


A most dangerous material. Step on a piece in the dark with bare feet.


----------



## zontar

It doesn't hurt kids to do that though.
It's an indication of maturity


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> It doesn't hurt kids to do that though.
> It's an indication of maturity


I got one of the tiny window pieces stuck in my heel. Hurt like hell.


----------



## Electraglide

I guess this just proves, according to the BBC, ont. is Canada.
Covid brings tears and spilt milk to Canadian dairy
Well, no crying over that.


----------



## oldjoat

only thing is ... Que has 50% of all the quotas in canada .... beef , pork, chicken , eggs , milk ... etc .
the other 50% of each quota is spread across the rest of canada.


----------



## Mooh

Pamelina H is the artist.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> View attachment 303842
> 
> 
> Pamelina H is the artist.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy




----------



## jb welder




----------



## jb welder

oldjoat said:


> only thing is ... Que has 50% of all the quotas in canada .... beef , pork, chicken , eggs , milk ... etc .
> the other 50% of each quota is spread across the rest of canada.


mmm hmmm... beef, pork, and chicken quotas you say?


----------



## oldjoat

https://www.fraserinstitute.org/sites/default/files/QuebecAgriculture_English.pdf
milk , eggs and more

the quotas have changed a bit over the years since nafta came in 

que has given away some quota to other provinces , but arranged for higher " $ support " for its' farmers ... 

National market sharing quota by province - Canadian Dairy Information Centre (CDIC)


----------



## jb welder

oldjoat said:


> https://www.fraserinstitute.org/sites/default/files/QuebecAgriculture_English.pdf
> milk , eggs and more
> 
> the quotas have changed a bit over the years since nafta came in
> 
> que has given away some quota to other provinces , but arranged for higher " $ support " for its' farmers ...
> 
> National market sharing quota by province - Canadian Dairy Information Centre (CDIC)


Nothing in either of those about any Canada wide quotas on beef, pork, or chicken.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> Nope, both Ursula. Dr No in '62, Casino Royale in '67 and this is Miss Moneypenny's daughter.


The only question is whether one considers Casino Royale (the '67 version) a James Bond movie. That is debatable - the only relation to the book is the name of some of the characters.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> The only question is whether one considers Casino Royale (the '67 version) a James Bond movie. That is debatable - the only relation to the book is the name of some of the characters.


At least it's based on a book Ian Fleming wrote. It's on some lists and not on others. The '54 tv version was adapted by Ian Fleming and probably closest to the book. That being said it's a good movie to watch.


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> At least it's based on a book Ian Fleming wrote. It's on some lists and not on others. The '54 tv version was adapted by Ian Fleming and probably closest to the book. That being said it's a good movie to watch.


I enjoyed the movie - for what it was, a spoof. 

_Charles K. Feldman, the producer, had acquired the film rights in 1960 and had attempted to get Casino Royale made as an Eon Productions Bond film; however, Feldman and the producers of the Eon series, Albert R. Broccoli and Harry Saltzman, failed to come to terms. Believing that he could not compete with the Eon series, Feldman resolved to produce the film as a satire. The budget escalated as various directors and writers got involved in the production, and actors expressed dissatisfaction with the project.
_
The TV version was short, low budget and not widely viewed - it didn't lead to others and Bond movie franchise didn't take off until Dr No in '62. The 2006 Craig 'Casino Royale' movie (produced by Cubby's daughter, Barbara) was a fairly accurate rendition of the book, as accurate as any Bond movie, although the ending veered quite a bit to dovetail into the next movie.


----------



## Lola

Chicken wire. 
Amazing!


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> I enjoyed the movie - for what it was, a spoof.
> 
> _Charles K. Feldman, the producer, had acquired the film rights in 1960 and had attempted to get Casino Royale made as an Eon Productions Bond film; however, Feldman and the producers of the Eon series, Albert R. Broccoli and Harry Saltzman, failed to come to terms. Believing that he could not compete with the Eon series, Feldman resolved to produce the film as a satire. The budget escalated as various directors and writers got involved in the production, and actors expressed dissatisfaction with the project.
> _
> The TV version was short, low budget and not widely viewed - it didn't lead to others and Bond movie franchise didn't take off until Dr No in '62. The 2006 Craig 'Casino Royale' movie (produced by Cubby's daughter, Barbara) was a fairly accurate rendition of the book, as accurate as any Bond movie, although the ending veered quite a bit to dovetail into the next movie.


The '06 movie was based on an Ian Fleming/James Bond book and not something written in the style of. The '67 was a spoof.....I don't remember a serious Peter Sellers movie. The '54 was part of a series that ran for 4 or 5 years. Not too sure what the budget was and I can imagine it was limited in viewing because TV was kind of limited back then. A lot of places didn't have any TV.


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> The '06 movie was based on an Ian Fleming/James Bond book and not something written in the style of.


It was based on the first Bond book and was quite accurate, allowing for the half century jump in technology and fashion, etc.



> The '67 was a spoof.....I don't remember a serious Peter Sellers movie. The '54 was part of a series that ran for 4 or 5 years. Not too sure what the budget was and I can imagine it was limited in viewing because TV was kind of limited back then. A lot of places didn't have any TV.


You mean the series that featured _American _spy Jimmy Bond and his _English_ assistant, Felix Leiter? Yea, hard to believe that went nowhere. There was also an animated series that influenced Connery's choice as the first Bond - he looked like the animated JB and eventually, while filming in Jamaica in '62, even Fleming agreed he was a good choice.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> It was based on the first Bond book and was quite accurate, allowing for the half century jump in technology and fashion, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the series that featured _American _spy Jimmy Bond and his _English_ assistant, Felix Leiter? Yea, hard to believe that went nowhere. There was also an animated series that influenced Connery's choice as the first Bond - he looked like the animated JB and eventually, while filming in Jamaica in '62, even Fleming agreed he was a good choice.


Figuring Fleming adapted his book for the TV show, that was only part of the series that had a lot of different stories, why not. If Felix can be both white and black, go for it. Connery was the best Bond.


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> Figuring Fleming adapted his book for the TV show, that was only part of the series that had a lot of different stories, why not. If Felix can be both white and black, go for it. Connery was the best Bond.


I doubt Fleming was the only writer, probably only a consultant. It was early times and he was happy to see Bond on any screen - he always saw it as a film franchise. It just took a decade to get there.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

geez, Dan took a beating.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 303968


Looks like George is in there. A one hit Bond. Missing the other two but you can't have them all. 


High/Deaf said:


> I doubt Fleming was the only writer, probably only a consultant. It was early times and he was happy to see Bond on any screen - he always saw it as a film franchise. It just took a decade to get there.


Well, it wasn't Felix Leiter, it was changed Clarence Leiter, the british contact. Never saw any Felix in any movie with only one hand and one leg, certainly not Jack Lord or Jeffery Wright.


----------



## zontar

There was some cool bass in the old Spider-Man cartoons




I have sometimes played this video in the background while on the computer


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> There was some cool bass in the old Spider-Man cartoons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have sometimes played this video in the background while on the computer



thing about spiderman is, he can only fight crime in the city. in the suburbs or rural areas, he'd be kinda fucked


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> thing about spiderman is, he can only fight crime in the city. in the suburbs or rural areas, he'd be kinda fucked


They have played with that in the comics.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1064686363891976


----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> View attachment 303986


I do this with waffles but honestly just prefer them separately


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> There was some cool bass in the old Spider-Man cartoons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have sometimes played this video in the background while on the computer


I always loved those background tracks. Sort of jazzy 60s grooves.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1064686363891976


Money laying around and someone next to him.....renting happiness perhaps?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 303986


Almost as good as these.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


>


what the heck are those folks in the background doing?


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> View attachment 304000


poor Ringo


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Almost as good as these.


I love both, but I'm not sure I'd like both together.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I love both, but I'm not sure I'd like both together.


You gotta try it. Real easy to make at home too. Food for munchies.


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> what the heck are those folks in the background doing?


maybe they're picking up arrows?


----------



## zontar

Is that really the time?
Wow--today is flying right by


----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Eric Reesor

vadsy said:


> what the heck are those folks in the background doing?


 They are the shooter's human retriever dogs. Either that or they are picking magic mushrooms to feed to the archer?


----------



## vadsy

Funny gif, mostly cuz it’s true.


----------



## Lola




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> Funny gif, mostly cuz it’s true.


woulda been cool if it was a gif, butt it's a jpg


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> woulda been cool if it was a gif, butt it's a jpg


I know, ..but how long did you wait for it to play?


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> I know, ..but how long did you wait for it to play?


i reloaded it, when nothing happened i checked the the properties


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Like when you're explaining buying something to the wife.









Butt, butt, butt, butt, butt.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> I know, ..but how long did you wait for it to play?


I’m still waiting...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

just like led zep liked to sing about tolkein, mettalica liked to sing about lovecraft. i love the cthulu mythos. the individual stories are not as good as the body of work as a whole (more than the sum of it's parts? is that what that means?) anyhow, among the lovecraft inspired songs is my absolute, clear favorite mettalica song, orion. *i have been trying for years to count the changes in this song*, but i fail every time. i just cant detach. i get swept up by this music every-single-time i listen to it. how many times have i heard it? a couple thousand? yet it fills me up every time, without fail. crank your speakers, or put on your headphones, and give this one a close, uninterrupted listen. i'm actually not a giant mettalica fan, but this song is a masterpiece


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> just like led zep liked to sing about tolkein, mettalica liked to sing about lovecraft. i love the cthulu mythos. the individual stories are not as good as the body of work as a whole (more than the sum of it's parts? is that what that means?) anyhow, among the lovecraft inspired songs is my absolute, clear favorite mettalica song, orion. *i have been trying for years to count the changes in this song*, but i fail every time. i just cant detach. i get swept up by this music every-single-time i listen to it. how many times have i heard it? a couple thousand? yet it fills me up every time, without fail. crank your speakers, or put on your headphones, and give this one a close, uninterrupted listen. i'm actually not a giant mettalica fan, but this song is a masterpiece


Lovecraft is pretty good tho I prefer Poe, especially the movies made from his stories that star Vincent Price.


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> how many times have i heard it? a couple thousand? yet it fills me up every time, without fail


Here as well.
I wore three of this album out .. especially for this song.


----------



## Milkman

Have you ever wondered what a chair would look like if your knees bent the other way?


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> Have you ever wondered what a chair would look like if your knees bent the other way?
> 
> View attachment 304120


Your ass would be up front so you'd just sit backwards


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Your ass would be up front so you'd just sit backwards


Why would your ass be up front?

Hmmmm….I suppose that's one interpretation.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


left to right
1) after her porn career
2) before the diet that made her not cute anymore
3) before his wife showed everyone what #metoo is really about


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> left to right


entertaining movie though


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## Electraglide

Nice '54, too bad about her dress tho.


----------



## Electraglide

I keep waiting for their hats to inflate.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> I keep waiting for their hats to inflate.


i don't know if that would have occurred to me while i watched it, but now that you said it, i can never think anything else. hahahaha


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i don't know if that would have occurred to me while i watched it, but now that you said it, i can never think anything else. hahahaha


First thing that came to mind when the guy started to play the Shou and they showed it from the side. The Japanese youtubes are now into traditional music.




I know this is Chinese but it's still good.




"Our Shining Days".


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Lola

Luna Lee. Such a talented artist


----------



## Electraglide

It was still running in 2017 and there is supposed to be at least two running in Oklahoma. None in Alberta tho. 




Been running from the late 20's or so, fueled by what it pumps out of the ground.


----------



## Lola

Sitting hear listening to nature’s symphony, a thunderstorm. Can’t sleep. This seems to be very soothing. You can hear different tonal qualities in the drops as they fall. Pretty cool. Birds in the background adding their sounds to the cacophony. One robin thinks he’s the rock star as he’s the loudest in the bunch. I can hear a blue jay off in the distance with familiar Blue Jay sound. Those birds are mean. I watch them at the feeder and they just intimidate the crap out of all the other birds.


----------



## Lola

Thinking of doing meditation everyday. The stress of all of this COVID is really getting to me. I know everyone else is going through this but it’s all in how you process it.

Does anyone else meditate?

I need something to keep me going.

I am so sad my Parker is broken. I really miss playing it. I tried with all my might to play my SG but have been playing it for 10 minutes, I had to put it down. I have to track down a luthier who’s open to get it fixed. I really don’t know if L&M is open.

stay safe and be well peeps!

Sweet dreams!


----------



## Lola

Electraglide have you ever met Jamie Davis in person? Is his business near you?


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I am so sad my Parker is broken.


what happened? this is the first i'm hearing about this


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Electraglide have you ever met Jamie Davis in person? Is his business near you?


He's out of Hope BC and I'm in Calgary. If I met him it would have been when I flagged in that area on the Coq., or the Hope Princeton or the Canyon.in '94 and '95. Same with Al Quiring. Basically a "You're going to pull there then we'll set up here and there. What channel are your radios on?" He would have been just another tow truck driver who signed the paperwork I sent to head office.


----------



## Milkman

Sneaky said:


>



This is funny as hell. I actually was making cali rolls, spicy tuna rolls and a couple of other simple sushi rolls for awhile. But I thought at least one or two people still love me......


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Thinking of doing meditation everyday. The stress of all of this COVID is really getting to me. I know everyone else is going through this but it’s all in how you process it.
> 
> Does anyone else meditate?
> 
> I need something to keep me going.
> 
> I am so sad my Parker is broken. I really miss playing it. I tried with all my might to play my SG but have been playing it for 10 minutes, I had to put it down. I have to track down a luthier who’s open to get it fixed. I really don’t know if L&M is open.
> 
> stay safe and be well peeps!
> 
> Sweet dreams!


What's wrong with your Parker?

Coping with this shit is a new experience for all of us and as there are obviously undiagnosed mental health issues in many of us, those come out during such a crisis.

That underlying sense of dread is a terrible feeling. I don't pretend to know what works for others but I know what works best for me so far.

I'm trying hard to realize that my family and coworkers are also feeling similar stress and fear. I don't think being a tough guy and keeping a stiff upper lip is such a bad thing, but I'm trying to not deny the fear that others are feeling these days.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> What's wrong with your Parker?
> 
> Coping with this shit is a new experience for all of us and as there are obviously undiagnosed mental health issues in many of us, those come out during such a crisis.
> 
> That underlying sense of dread is a terrible feeling. I don't pretend to know what works for others but I know what works best for me so far.
> 
> I'm trying hard to realize that my family and coworkers are also feeling similar stress and fear. I don't think being a tough guy and keeping a stiff upper lip is such a bad thing, but I'm trying to not deny the fear that others are feeling these days.


You're lucky, you have things to keep you busy during the day.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> You're lucky, you have things to keep you busy during the day.


Unless you're wired VERY differently than I am, finding things to keep busy with is an essential self defense mechanism.

But yes, I am VERY lucky so far in this situation.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Unless you're wired VERY differently than I am, finding things to keep busy with is an essential self defense mechanism.
> 
> But yes, I am VERY lucky so far in this situation.


Big problem is finding things right now. A lot of places are closed and you can only do laundry so many times. Not a hell of a lot else to do and getting less each day. Hell, even going for an enjoyable cup of coffee is out.....a lot of places won't serve you if you walk up to the drive thru window. I have no problem sitting back and contemplating the insides of my eyelids while good tunes play but even that gets lame after a while. 
As far as being wired differently than you, in most respects I probably am. Among other things my finding things to do involves not being stuck in two rooms in the house. If I had transportation and a place with tools to work on it here I could go and get the '78 Honda from my son's place, strip it down and order parts for it and get it so it could be registered here. Mind you that would take probably 6 months or more mostly waiting for parts. Some of the parts would be from the States, some from Japan, some from motorcycle boneyards and some hand made.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Sitting hear listening to nature’s symphony, a thunderstorm. Can’t sleep. This seems to be very soothing. You can hear different tonal qualities in the drops as they fall. Pretty cool. Birds in the background adding their sounds to the cacophony. One robin thinks he’s the rock star as he’s the loudest in the bunch. I can hear a blue jay off in the distance with familiar Blue Jay sound.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Big problem is finding things right now. A lot of places are closed and you can only do laundry so many times. Not a hell of a lot else to do and getting less each day. Hell, even going for an enjoyable cup of coffee is out.....a lot of places won't serve you if you walk up to the drive thru window. I have no problem sitting back and contemplating the insides of my eyelids while good tunes play but even that gets lame after a while.
> As far as being wired differently than you, in most respects I probably am. Among other things my finding things to do involves not being stuck in two rooms in the house. If I had transportation and a place with tools to work on it here I could go and get the '78 Honda from my son's place, strip it down and order parts for it and get it so it could be registered here. Mind you that would take probably 6 months or more mostly waiting for parts. Some of the parts would be from the States, some from Japan, some from motorcycle boneyards and some hand made.


I'm afraid going out for a coffee is precisely the opposite of what we should be doing to occupy our time.

Play guitar? Fix a guitar?

Read?

Just because you are stuck in the house doesn't mean you have to stare at the walls.

It's not easy to make those adjustments but it's worth a try.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Unless you're wired VERY differently than I am, finding things to keep busy with is an essential self defense mechanism.
> 
> But yes, I am VERY lucky so far in this situation.


I am wired the exact same. It really got out of hand last night and I just sat there and cried my heart out. Sorry guys, I am very distraught. I told him I couldn’t take the isolation factor anymore. I dearly miss going to work.  I miss my neighbours. 

My loving husband took me by the hand and as we sat we talked about what was wrong. I told him I needed a schedule to follow. So we have made a list of things that should keep me really busy until six this evening. It’s all out door activity. Fresh air + busy = happiness.

PS lots of coffee as well


----------



## Lola

My Parker when plugged into the amp makes no sound. The wiring was the problem before and I am assuming it’s the same thing again. I did jiggle the pickup and sometimes it makes noise and sometimes not. 

My SG works.


----------



## MarkM

I get that, I wake up at 5am, make coffee and surf the interweb til 6:00. I shower etc and drive to work by 7:00. Leave wok at 4:00.

I usually drive my wife crazy from 4:30 til 9:00, now it's all day!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> My Parker when plugged into the amp makes no sound. The wiring was the problem before and I am assuming it’s the same thing again. I did jiggle the pickup and sometimes it makes noise and sometimes not.
> 
> My SG works.


Seems likely it's just a short (loose wire) that could easily be fixed with a soldering iron. Simple things are not so simple anymore.

My washing machine developed a leak. No laundry? Try getting a repairman to come fix something like that.

I have someone who will help me order the part I need and hopefully step me through the repair, but it's not something I'm inclined to do or enjoy doing.

I have no choice but to try. Otherwise, washing clothes in a laundromat....something I have not had to do for decades may be necessary.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Out here in the boonies there is enough to do. So much that I am still putting things off. Big yard and rural living means you can always go outside, take a walk, do chores, gardening, and so much more.


----------



## keto

We're still under snow out here. Chomping at the bit to start spending time outdoors, but the yard is going to be at least soaked for another month.


----------



## Milkman

We already have perrenials sprouting. It's always possible we could get more snow, but I've put our shovels away and started taking the patio furniture out.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## JazzyT




----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> I'm afraid going out for a coffee is precisely the opposite of what we should be doing to occupy our time.
> 
> Play guitar? Fix a guitar?
> 
> Read?
> 
> Just because you are stuck in the house doesn't mean you have to stare at the walls.
> 
> It's not easy to make those adjustments but it's worth a try.


Play guitar/fix guitar? I'd have to go out to get what's needed to fix the one guitar I have to play it. Read? The used book places are closed and reading just doesn't cut it right now. Doesn't matter if it's a physical book or an electronic one. Same as watching movies etc. on line. Even porn doesn't cut it.
As for the cup of coffee, I have to go out today to get some things that thanks to the extra GST payment I can get now. Another prescription, a blood pressure monitor, some stuff that was recommended by the surgeon, possibly a knee brace. And some fresh food. Depending how I feel and the transit system I'll probably be out for a few hrs.. Being able to sit down and have a cup would be nice....won't happen so somewhere along the way I'll probably have to stop at a tim's and drink what passes for a coffee as I walk. but, at least I'll be out of the house and not looking at 4 walls.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Play guitar/fix guitar? I'd have to go out to get what's needed to fix the one guitar I have to play it. Read? The used book places are closed and reading just doesn't cut it right now. Doesn't matter if it's a physical book or an electronic one. Same as watching movies etc. on line. Even porn doesn't cut it.
> As for the cup of coffee, I have to go out today to get some things that thanks to the extra GST payment I can get now. Another prescription, a blood pressure monitor, some stuff that was recommended by the surgeon, possibly a knee brace. And some fresh food. Depending how I feel and the transit system I'll probably be out for a few hrs.. Being able to sit down and have a cup would be nice....won't happen so somewhere along the way I'll probably have to stop at a tim's and drink what passes for a coffee as I walk. but, at least I'll be out of the house and not looking at 4 walls.


Perhaps I missed this, but I take it you are not presently riding a bike?

Anyway, yeah I guess if you're not into reading or other indoor activities, it will be more challenging to stay sane.

Best of luck.


----------



## Electraglide

JazzyT said:


>


All the young girls love Alice
Tender young Alice, they say
Come over and see me
Come over and please me
Alice, it's my turn today


----------



## Milkman

Here's a new project to keep me occupied a little. My washing machine developed a leak. Big deal, call a repairman right?


Nope, of course nobody will come to my home nor would I want them to. I found the leak. It's a cracked valve manifold (injection molded plastic) right at the hot water inlet.

I found the correct part with the help of a repairman friend and it will arrive at my door early next week (they said two days with the expedited freight, but these are not normal times).

If not for Covid-19, I'd just go to a laundromat and do a few loads and wait for a repairman.

This is the part.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Perhaps I missed this, but I take it you are not presently riding a bike?
> 
> Anyway, yeah I guess if you're not into reading or other indoor activities, it will be more challenging to stay sane.
> 
> Best of luck.


Not at the moment other than doing test rides which the weather lately has sort of stopped. If I had one right now at least I could change the oil or something and burn a lot of gas. I like reading but as I said there are limits to that and it's not an all day thing. Other indoor activities? When you're single, 70 and on a very limited budget and rent 2 rooms in a house there aren't that many. Anyway, time to go to the bank and then stand in the lineup at walmart to get some of what I need. They're cheaper than shoppers or london drugs.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> My Parker when plugged into the amp makes no sound. The wiring was the problem before and I am assuming it’s the same thing again. I did jiggle the pickup and sometimes it makes noise and sometimes not.
> 
> My SG works.


if you want me to, i can call darren for you, he can fix your parker. because he knows you, i'm sure he'd give you a discount, and it probably wouldn't take him long to do


----------



## Doug Gifford

Milkman said:


> Here's a new project to keep me occupied a little. My washing machine developed a leak. Big deal, call a repairman right?
> 
> 
> Nope, of course nobody will come to my home nor would I want them to. I found the leak. It's a cracked valve manifold (injection molded plastic) right at the hot water inlet.
> 
> I found the correct part with the help of a repairman friend and it will arrive at my door early next week (they said two days with the expedited freight, but these are not normal times).
> 
> If not for Covid-19, I'd just go to a laundromat and do a few loads and wait for a repairman.
> 
> This is the part.
> 
> View attachment 304384


In the brave new world, you'll just print off a new part at home and slap it into the easily-disassembled machine following clear and simple instructions, and off you go.


----------



## Wardo

Doug Gifford said:


> In the brave new world, you'll just print off a new part at home and slap it into the easily-disassembled machine following clear and simple instructions, and off you go.


Or in the brave new world that we seem to be headin toward we'll be taking our laundry down to the creek and beating it against the rocks in said creek.


----------



## Milkman

I managed to remove the damaged part easily so I’m pretty confident I can install the new part when it arrives and be back in business.


----------



## Wardo

Milkman said:


> I managed to remove the damaged part easily so I’m pretty confident I can install the new part when it arrives and be back in business.


Just remember that installation is the removal or reverse - or something like that anyway.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> Seems likely it's just a short (loose wire) that could easily be fixed with a soldering iron. Simple things are not so simple anymore.
> 
> My washing machine developed a leak. No laundry? Try getting a repairman to come fix something like that.
> 
> I have someone who will help me order the part I need and hopefully step me through the repair, but it's not something I'm inclined to do or enjoy doing.
> 
> I have no choice but to try. Otherwise, washing clothes in a laundromat....something I have not had to do for decades may be necessary.


Look for a YouTube video. You'd be surprised at what's out there.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> Look for a YouTube video. You'd be surprised at what's out there.


I was lucky enough to have a friend who is a retired repairman and he was able to help me find a replacement part. It's on order now and I should have it at my door early next week.

I've already removed the broken part. I'm confident I can get this done myself.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I saw this fella today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

I'm suddenly not hungry anymore.


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> I was lucky enough to have a friend who is a retired repairman and he was able to help me find a replacement part. It's on order now and I should have it at my door early next week.
> 
> I've already removed the broken part. I'm confident I can get this done myself.
> 
> View attachment 304428


is this the new flute? if so, wrong thread


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> I managed to remove the damaged part easily so I’m pretty confident I can install the new part when it arrives and be back in business.
> 
> View attachment 304424


Looks like it would have benefited from a bit of over-engineering.


----------



## Electraglide

It was a nice, sunny, breezy day today and there were some kids at the school ground trying to fly a kite. Saw them while I was waiting for the bus. They all took turns running with no success until someone realized you had to run into the wind. Sort of reminded of when I used to fly a big box kite at Spanish Banks. Ice fishing rod with a large trolling reel and about 1000 yards of line on it.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> if you want me to, i can call darren for you, he can fix your parker. because he knows you, i'm sure he'd give you a discount, and it probably wouldn't take him long to do


I won’t worry about it for now. I am as sick as dog right now. I ate a butter tart from a country road side stand and I am paying the price big time.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2598178480427796


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Looks like it would have benefited from a bit of over-engineering.



Well, that kind of quality likely costs more than I'm willing or able to pay. The machine is a Samsung and has worked well thus far. I'd say it's less than ten years old. One feature I think is pretty cool and probably can be found on other makes and models is the self leveling function. Remember old machines where you used to have to make sure you balance things?

In other words, if you had two pairs of jeans sitting on one side and smaller lighter items on the other side it would shimmy and shuffle all over the floor.

At least you had to makes really sure all four feet were sitting flat and securely on the floor.

This one goes through a cycle where it sort of shakes the load around until it levels itself. The machine really doesn't move or vibrate much at all.

Anyway, yeah they could have built the manifold more solidly, but people are pretty resistant to price increases.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


>



Poor thing was sure trying to escape.


----------



## cheezyridr

i have a kenmore with the same feature you describe


----------



## Milkman

Ok, I'm stupid. I admit it. It's not my fault. I was born this way.

I woke up today and came down to my office at the normal time (around 6:00 AM) and have been sitting here preparing quotes, answering E-mail from last night (overseas contacts) and just now realized that nobody is answering me.

Checked the calendar...….Fuck I'm dumb.

Oh well, it's a "holiday" so I might as well have a wake and bake.


----------



## Milkman

There, that's better.

Happy Easter....


----------



## butterknucket

Happy Easter!


----------



## MarkM

Milkman said:


> I was lucky enough to have a friend who is a retired repairman and he was able to help me find a replacement part. It's on order now and I should have it at my door early next week.
> 
> I've already removed the broken part. I'm confident I can get this done myself.
> 
> View attachment 304428


I hate appliances and fixing them, everything is built to self destruct in about 7 years now!

Good luck with your mission.


----------



## Milkman

MarkM said:


> I hate appliances and fixing them, everything is built to self destruct in about 7 years now!
> 
> Good luck with your mission.


Yeah normally I would have avoided this like the plague.....

Those situations that were borderline calls (do I get a pro or DIY) are now falling more into DIY.

Hope to hell my cars don't break down though, because I'll be on foot.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> There, that's better.
> 
> Happy Easter....


At the office today. It's quieter, but the taxman still wants his pound of flesh.


----------



## oldjoat

ya do know , ya can reinstall it for now , and use the shutoff valves to turn it off when not in use ( till the new parts show up )

still do laundry in the mean time 

a bit of sand usually gets stuck in the valve and jams the solenoid open ... allowing the water to run a bit continuously.
back flushing sometimes clears the problem. ( remove the screens first when cleaning , but put them back in before installing the valve assy)


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> ya do know , ya can reinstall it for now , and use the shutoff valves to turn it off when not in use ( till the new parts show up )
> 
> still do laundry in the mean time
> 
> a bit of sand usually gets stuck in the valve and jams the solenoid open ... allowing the water to run a bit continuously.
> back flushing sometimes clears the problem. ( remove the screens first when cleaning , but put them back in before installing the valve assy)


No, that’s not possible.

The manifold itself is broken.

There’s no way to connect the water supply.


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> I hate appliances and fixing them, everything is built to self destruct in about 7 years now!
> 
> Good luck with your mission.


Everything now a days maybe. Fixing appliances is not a big thing but it's something to do and saves a lot of money.


----------



## oldjoat

nylon is cracked ? or just a hole ?

nylon can be sealed with a hot soldering iron then gear clamped to keep it closed for a couple of days 

a small hole can be drilled and plugged with a screw ( depending on location )


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> I was lucky enough to have a friend who is a retired repairman and he was able to help me find a replacement part. It's on order now and I should have it at my door early next week.
> 
> I've already removed the broken part. I'm confident I can get this done myself.
> 
> View attachment 304428


Looks like corrosion at the one solenoid.....hot I presume. If that's where it's leaking and it ends up taking quite a while to get the new part, you could reconnect everything, leave the hot water turned off and just do cold/cold washes. As far as going to a laundromat goes, all the ones close to me are closed, might be the same where you are.


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> nylon is cracked ? or just a hole ?
> 
> nylon can be sealed with a hot soldering iron then gear clamped to keep it closed for a couple of days
> 
> a small hole can be drilled and plugged with a screw ( depending on location )


Broken all the way around where the valve joins the manifold. As soon as you put pressure to it water pisses out everywhere.

It's a unified manifold for all four valves.

The new part will arrive Tuesday. I don't need to McGyver it.


----------



## oldjoat

OK ... good luck with it 

didn't realize the part was arriving soon .


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> OK ... good luck with it
> 
> didn't realize the part was arriving soon .


Yup, and if I had to wait I'd just keep the hot shut off valve closed and wash in cold water.

I was actually very relieved at how easily I managed to disconnect and remove the broken part. I don't even have to take the top off the machine. Should be a five minute job.


(snicker)


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


She better be careful, she gonna get sand in there!


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> She better be careful, she gonna get sand in there!


A little gritty maybe....should wash off tho.


----------



## zontar

Now we ned to replace the supply tube int he toilet tank--may as well replace the whole assembly--I think there's another leak in there as well.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Improved her looks maybe.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


I saw this in tv last night. Funny!


----------



## Lola

This is a long video but hey, we have time on our hands. Even watch 5 minutes of this. I haven’t laughed so hard. I was in tears towards the end.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Mooh

MarkM said:


> She better be careful, she gonna get sand in there!


Why shouldn't American girls drink beer on the beach?

They might get sand in their Schlitz.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

Hey dad








it's snack time.


----------



## keto

Electraglide said:


> Hey dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's snack time.


No recipe?


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> No recipe?


You need a recipe? Here's a simple one that anyone should be able to follow.
Jell-O Shot
Need something easier? Ok. Buy a 40 pounder of to-kill-ya. Have the wife make a large bowl of jello, flavour doesn't matter. Take the top off the to-kill-ya and toss it and then take a shot from the bottle. Take another shot and give the jello to the kids if they are around.....if not leave it for the wife. Take another shot and look for a hockey or baseball game on TV. Take another shot. Straight from the bottle. By now the bottle should be between a third and a half empty. Kill the bottle and throw it in the general direction of the TV, grab the wife and head for the bedroom. Pick yourself off the floor and head for the couch or just stay on the floor.....that's a lot easier.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Watch out for the nude scenes


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lola

So I forgot that I had my “adult colouring set” stashed away. I got the whole kit out I am colouring a psychedelic mandala. I’m listening to Jimi Hendrix. It’s very therapeutic.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 304760
> View attachment 304756
> View attachment 304758


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


>


I got something better...


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

This is saving my sanity tonight. This guy is right on the money. Amazing. AC/DC lovers, take a listen. This really made my night. I am just playing along having so much fun. Gave up the colouring. Lol


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> This is saving my sanity tonight. This guy is right on the money. Amazing. AC/DC lovers, take a listen.


50? hopefully I don't give the ending away but,., its just the same riff over and over


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Canadians can’t get enough sex toys during coronavirus isolation


----------



## Lola

Finally I nailed AC/DC’s sound almost to a T. This is stellar. Having a blast playing my SG! 

What a fun night. No COVID depression for me. 

I really, really love my guitar(s).


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Finally I nailed AC/DC’s sound almost to a T. This is stellar. Having a blast playing my SG!
> 
> What a fun night. No COVID depression for me.
> 
> I really, really love my guitar(s).


i loved that guitar the minute i picked it up. easily the nicest sg i ever encountered.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i loved that guitar the minute i picked it up. easily the nicest sg i ever encountered.


After all these years of owning it, it’s finally getting some real decent love. I nailed the sound. Playing ACDC songs with this guitar is just pure joy and nothing but.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Canadians can’t get enough sex toys during coronavirus isolation


The Autoblow looks interesting, sort of an uodated auto suck, but the Bondage kit is very limited. It's not even leather and the paddle probably isn't wood.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## silvertonebetty

I think I might be starting to loose my mind . Are we still able to drive our bikes for exercise??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> I think I might be starting to loose my mind . Are we still able to drive our bikes for exercise??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would assume so as long as your by yourself and practicing social distancing.


----------



## Lola

Our dinner today. A beautiful maple glazed smoked ham. My husband has it on the smoker as we speak over applewood. It takes about 7 hrs. Making all the trimmings to go with it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Our dinner today. A beautiful maple glazed smoked ham. My husband has it on the smoker as we speak over applewood. It takes about 7 hrs. Making all the trimmings to go with it.


Is that a vegetarian ham?


----------



## Lincoln

vadsy said:


> Is that a vegetarian ham?


Of course it is. The pig only ate vegetables, no meat ever.

Approved!!


----------



## Lincoln

Don't you hate it when you open a bag of salad, and it's half full of tree branches and other crap you couldn't possibly eat......even if you were a horse?


----------



## Electraglide

A Guy Gives $10.000 To Any Person That Can Make His Elephant Jump.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

I knew a man Bojangles and he'd dance for you.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I would assume so as long as your by yourself and practicing social distancing.


i dont know how it is up there, but in several states, things have gotten really out of hand. neighbors being rewarded for ratting each other out, nat'l guard checking people's houses in rhode island for out of towners, road blocks, a guy was arrested in a fishing boat, several miles out, another guy arrested wakeboarding, a guy arrested in a park with his daughter, but otherwise alone. it's not that bad here yet, but there's still time i guess.



butterknucket said:


>


2nd from the left, that's niiiiice


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i dont know how it is up there, but in several states, things have gotten really out of hand. neighbors being rewarded for ratting each other out, nat'l guard checking people's houses in rhode island for out of towners, road blocks, a guy was arrested in a fishing boat, several miles out, another guy arrested wakeboarding, a guy arrested in a park with his daughter, but otherwise alone. it's not that bad here yet, but there's still time i guess.


The RCMP are involved now. Vigilantly watching for law breakers. The fines are getting stiffer as well. Some people though.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> i dont know how it is up there, but in several states, things have gotten really out of hand. neighbors being rewarded for ratting each other out, nat'l guard checking people's houses in rhode island for out of towners, road blocks, a guy was arrested in a fishing boat, several miles out, another guy arrested wakeboarding, a guy arrested in a park with his daughter, but otherwise alone. it's not that bad here yet, but there's still time i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd from the left, that's niiiiice


I like Ms. Turkey.


----------



## butterknucket

This gets a lot better at 2:13.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i dont know how it is up there, but in several states, things have gotten really out of hand. neighbors being rewarded for ratting each other out, nat'l guard checking people's houses in rhode island for out of towners, road blocks, a guy was arrested in a fishing boat, several miles out, another guy arrested wakeboarding, a guy arrested in a park with his daughter, but otherwise alone. it's not that bad here yet, but there's still time i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd from the left, that's niiiiice


I'm wondering where the country Indiana is. I prefer Miss Denmark myself.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


>


Big fan of Rodgers solo stuff, road the train from Regina to Vancouver and back in 84' with a Walkman with his solo album, want a say"Eye of the Storm"?

Awesome,!


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

And who vouches for you, Lieutenant Willinski?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Tokyo Tower Construction


----------



## Milkman




----------



## iamthehub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkM

I have never seen that type of kit before?

What kind of wood is that table, awesome!


----------



## Milkman

MarkM said:


> I have never seen that type of kit before?
> 
> What kind of wood is that table, awesome!



That is an old Gate Leg table my wife and I refinished many years ago (more than twenty). I think it's walnut.

Thanks


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> That is an old Gate Leg table my wife and I refinished many years ago (more than twenty). I think it's walnut.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 304924
> View attachment 304926
> View attachment 304928


Nice table. 

What are the keyboards in the background?


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> Nice table.
> 
> What are the keyboards in the background?


Thank you,

That table has been in storage until a week ago. My daughter and grand daughter moved into an apartment with her boyfriend and I gave them the set we were using so I chose this one to replace that. I like it because it easily converts to three different sizes and as you can see, the room is not large.

The bottom keyboard is a Korg S-200 digital piano (88 weighted PS/VS keys).

The top one is an Ensoniq Mirage sampler.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


>


Ann Margaret? She was always gorgeous and still is.


----------



## Mooh

Sorry if this was already posted.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Ann Margaret? She was always gorgeous and still is.


Nope. Wendy Richards from Are You Being Served and EastEnders. She was in at least one of the Carry On movies too. English comedy shows. This is Ann.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> View attachment 304908
> View attachment 304910
> View attachment 304912
> View attachment 304914
> View attachment 304916
> View attachment 304918
> View attachment 304920


that's really cool!



Electraglide said:


> Nope. Wendy Richards from Are You Being Served and EastEnders. She was in at least one of the Carry On movies too. English comedy shows. This is Ann.


i wish her dress wasn't blocking the view of that bike


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> OK ... good luck with it
> 
> didn't realize the part was arriving soon .



The new part arrived this morning (a day early) and I have successfully installed it. The machine is running now.


Wooo hooo!!


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> The new part arrived this morning (a day early) and I have successfully installed it. The machine is running now.
> 
> 
> Wooo hooo!!


Another reminder of some of the things we all take for granted.

Clean underwear....


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> The top one is an Ensoniq Mirage sampler.


I've got one of those! 3.5 inch floppies rule! Chunka-chunka


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> I've got one of those! 3.5 inch floppies rule! Chunka-chunka


Yup, maybe we should exchange disks sometime.

I bought the Mirage (my second one) just for the grand piano samples (Bosendorfer if memory serves).

I used one for a LOT of gigs.


----------



## Milkman

MarkM said:


> I have never seen that type of kit before?
> 
> What kind of wood is that table, awesome!


Those types of kits are pretty common in Japan. You can get them at most historic sites and in the airports. Sometimes they're wood, sometimes corrugated paper (cardboard) and sometimes steel. My wife and I have assemble all three types.

The one I posted was corrugated.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> Yup, maybe we should exchange disks sometime.
> 
> I bought the Mirage (my second one) just for the grand piano samples (Bosendorfer if memory serves).
> 
> I used one for a LOT of gigs.


Mine has seen a few gigs. I'm especially fond of the Three Stooges and Flintstones samples


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> that's really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> i wish her dress wasn't blocking the view of that bike


This help cheezy?








'52 or '53 Panhead in a wishbone frame....raked with a girder front end. If I recall a Turban Top Hand Banger. Not too sure if she rides it anymore but she does still ride.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> This help cheezy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '52 or '53 Panhead in a wishbone frame....raked with a girder front end. If I recall a Turban Top Hand Banger. Not too sure if she rides it anymore but she does still ride.


unfortunately i'm getting a 403 on that image, but it sounds like a sweet ride


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> unfortunately i'm getting a 403 on that image, but it sounds like a sweet ride


not too sure what a 403 is but here's another one. Can you see the Guzzi cheezy? You know, the '67 Guzzi V700?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy

Hopefully this wasn’t about anyone here...


----------



## JBFairthorne

Its unfortunate. I’ve come across plenty of rude, bitchy employees too. And other drivers. And any number of other people I come across. It’s just a difficult time for everyone. Patience can run thin. Nerves can be raw. I just try to recognize it for what it is and move on.


----------



## Electraglide

Blonde Opens a Beer Bottle With Only Her Boobs


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> not too sure what a 403 is but here's another one. Can you see the Guzzi cheezy? You know, the '67 Guzzi V700?


nice find 

i went on a group ride once and a guy showed up on one. i dont know if it was that year, but looked pretty similar to my memory. his was kinda ratted out, but it ran good. he could really ride, and the bike had an interesting sound.


----------



## jimsz

Milkman said:


> Those types of kits are pretty common in Japan. You can get them at most historic sites and in the airports. Sometimes they're wood, sometimes corrugated paper (cardboard) and sometimes steel. My wife and I have assemble all three types.
> 
> The one I posted was corrugated.


We have a winged table that's made of wood, and although it looks great, it's really heavy and awkward to move around. We can't put the wings up and carry it as it puts too much strain on the hinges and when the wings are down, there's not much to grab onto. What we found is that it's a great table to put in an area where you can't get a regular sized table to fit, usually due to entrance ways that have to round a corner inside.


----------



## Milkman

jimsz said:


> We have a winged table that's made of wood, and although it looks great, it's really heavy and awkward to move around. We can't put the wings up and carry it as it puts too much strain on the hinges and when the wings are down, there's not much to grab onto. What we found is that it's a great table to put in an area where you can't get a regular sized table to fit, usually due to entrance ways that have to round a corner inside.


Ours is easy to move. We have two options.

1. Drop the two ends and pick it up for easy moves.
2. The top can be removed with eight wood screws and that makes for two smaller pieces. My wife and I had no trouble.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

Today has been a really difficult struggle. I haven’t even got out of bed today. I have never done that before unless I am sick.


----------



## MarkM

cheezyridr said:


> nice find
> 
> i went on a group ride once and a guy showed up on one. i dont know if it was that year, but looked pretty similar to my memory. his was kinda ratted out, but it ran good. he could really ride, and the bike had an interesting sound.


On a KLR mission to Montana and was just about home and saw a rider on the side of the road fiddling with a bike.

Following the code we pulled over to check him out, I believe it was a Guzzi and the young fella had stopped for a smoke and the wind blew his bike over and busted the spark plug off on the right side.

We were 10 min from a Napa so I ran to town for a plug while my buddy smoked darts with him and picked up a plug. We always had tools, when you ride a KLR parts just vibrate off.


----------



## MarkM

Lola said:


> Today has been a really difficult struggle. I haven’t even got out of bed today. I have never done that before unless I am sick.


Well I can say this is not a good thing for your well being!

Get up, shower, brush your teeth and plug in your SG and " shut up and play guitar"*

Nothing good will come of not getting out of bed.


* Frank Zappa


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Today has been a really difficult struggle. I haven’t even got out of bed today. I have never done that before unless I am sick.


Sometimes being lazy and doing nothing is ok. Especially if you just crash in bed. I've averaged 4 to 5 hrs of sleep a night for years and once in a while I'll go to bed on a Friday night and aside from getting out for a leak not really get out of bed until Sunday. Tomorrow you'll get up and take the dogs for a 2 to 3 hr. run. If you're lucky the weather will be the same as here.....they're calling for snow and we all know how much you like that stuff.


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> On a KLR mission to Montana and was just about home and saw a rider on the side of the road fiddling with a bike.
> 
> Following the code we pulled over to check him out, I believe it was a Guzzi and the young fella had stopped for a smoke and the wind blew his bike over and busted the spark plug off on the right side.
> 
> We were 10 min from a Napa so I ran to town for a plug while my buddy smoked darts with him and picked up a plug. We always had tools, when you ride a KLR parts just vibrate off.


My son's 2012. Parts don't fall off but he goes thru at least 3 sets of tires and brakes a year. Trips to San Diego and places like that. 








This was last Thursday around Elbow Falls. He's looking for something a bit bigger this year. I think something like this.


----------



## zontar

Get out, Sedgwick.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> My son's 2012. Parts don't fall off but he goes thru at least 3 sets of tires and brakes a year. Trips to San Diego and places like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was last Thursday around Elbow Falls. He's looking for something a bit bigger this year. I think something like this.


Love this Harley. I miss riding.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Love this Harley. I miss riding.


Imagine how I feel.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

My attempt at Chicken Picking.

I think I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> My attempt at Chicken Picking.
> 
> I think I'm doing it wrong.


I think you should connect that to a looping pedal and mess with the results with other pedals. 

Alternatively, just make a straight loop of that, and then drive around with it blasting in your car.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> I think you should connect that to a looping pedal and mess with the results with other pedals.
> 
> Alternatively, just make a straight loop of that, and then drive around with it blasting in your car.


My frigging cats are NOT impressed.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> My frigging cats are NOT impressed.


Cats are never impressed.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> Cats are never impressed.



Well, it _is _a Norlin era chicken so there's that.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Verne

Sounds vintage. definitely sounds better than these new chickens. Start a NRCD thread?


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Well, it _is _a Norlin era chicken so there's that.


Blaming it on Norlin is an old excuse at this point. 

I'm enjoying your other videos though.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> Blaming it on Norlin is an old excuse at this point.
> 
> I'm enjoying your other videos though.


If you can't do it on a Norlin chicken, the chicken is not the problem?

Yeah the channel is sort of all over the place. I'm not really trying to accomplish anything in particular with it. Sort of a video blog (vlog?).


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Sure ain't Pepsie.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Imagine how I feel.



I know! You must miss it a lot. My neighbour has two and has promised to take me for a ride when this COVID thing is over. I am looking forward to this.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> View attachment 305440


Three on the tree?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> I think you should connect that to a looping pedal and mess with the results with other pedals.
> 
> Alternatively, just make a straight loop of that, and then drive around with it blasting in your car.


----------



## Verne

Who says Russians have no sense of humour?!? That was pretty funny. He defintiely entertained himself.


----------



## Verne

So I've decided I can wear a mask during Covid-19 afterall.............


----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> I know! You must miss it a lot. My neighbour has two and has promised to take me for a ride when this COVID thing is over. I am looking forward to this.


My neighbor just bought a brand-new 911 Targa 4. I won't even be able to sit in it for the next 6 months, probably. DAMN!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I know! You must miss it a lot. My neighbour has two and has promised to take me for a ride when this COVID thing is over. I am looking forward to this.


Can't see why not right now myself unless there is still a large amount of snow and ice on the roads. You can always wear gloves and a mask and one of those full face monstrosities with a face mask if you want.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 305552



Start with that dumb assed line up at the Toronto Krispy Kreme shop.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Can't see why not right now myself unless there is still a large amount of snow and ice on the roads. You can always wear gloves and a mask and one of those full face monstrosities with a face mask if you want.


Can’t because his wife is high risk and they are being very cautious.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Can’t because his wife is high risk and they are being very cautious.


Works for them I guess. Depending what he has for bikes you could just "borrow" one. I thought of renting one around here but because of the weather and the season no one is renting bikes out at reasonable rates. That usually starts on the May long week end.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## laristotle




----------



## iamthehub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Works for them I guess. Depending what he has for bikes you could just "borrow" one. I thought of renting one around here but because of the weather and the season no one is renting bikes out at reasonable rates. That usually starts on the May long week end.


If I borrow 1, who is going to drive it? My husband can’t anymore because he is in two casts and a complete hip to ankle leg brace.

Good things will happen eventually. I have a lot of patience.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> If I borrow 1, who is going to drive it? My husband can’t anymore because he is in two casts and a complete hip to ankle leg brace.
> 
> Good things will happen eventually. I have a lot of patience.


I feel like this post needs clarification


----------



## JBFairthorne

She isn’t able to drive a Harley by herself....


----------



## vadsy

JBFairthorne said:


> She isn’t able to drive a Harley by herself....


yup, that’s the part I was confused about


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> If I borrow 1, who is going to drive it? My husband can’t anymore because he is in two casts and a complete hip to ankle leg brace.
> 
> Good things will happen eventually. I have a lot of patience.


You could. Depending on what bike it is it doesn't take too long to learn the basics. A day by yourself, less if there is someone there to show you. After that it just takes time. You've packed so you have the balance thing down. 
Does you husband's full brace have a hinged knee? I take it the casts are lower leg but I think I recall you saying that he went for a drive with the dogs. If he can drive a vehicle he can help you learn how to drive a bike. Doesn't have to get on it unless he wants to. Just give you advise and beat you with his cane when you pop the clutch and it dies.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> You could. Depending on what bike it is it doesn't take too long to learn the basics. A day by yourself, less if there is someone there to show you. After that it just takes time.


Ha! I remember my first shot at riding a motorcycle. Some kind of Japanese 500cc ish thing. Hit the throttle, lost my balance, but was hanging on by the throttle. It wasn't pretty. I'll tell you about the second time once it happens.


----------



## Electraglide

JBFairthorne said:


> She isn’t able to drive a Harley by herself....


She's able to, just hasn't tried yet. As far as not having a license or anything like that, that never stopped anyone before.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Ha! I remember my first shot at riding a motorcycle. Some kind of Japanese 500cc ish thing. Hit the throttle, lost my balance, but was hanging on by the throttle. It wasn't pretty. I'll tell you about the second time once it happens.


It hasn't happened 'cause you never got on a bike again or 'cause you never did anything foolish on a bike again. If you say the second I might say you're strretching the truth a bit. I can remember coming out and jumping on the '77 with lots of people around, it started first kick, I popped the clutch and twisted the throttle and didn't go no where. I forgot to put it in first. Put it in first and we took off.....to the sound of the kick stand dragging for a few seconds. At the time I'd been riding for 30+ years.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> It hasn't happened 'cause you never got on a bike again or 'cause you never did anything foolish on a bike again. ….


Passenger only. Found other ways to almost kill myself.


----------



## Lola

Something you may not know about Neil Young and his son Ben. What an amazing father Neil was and still is.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> She's able to, just hasn't tried yet. As far as not having a license or anything like that, that never stopped anyone before.


don’t be an idiot, that’s terrible advice


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Passenger only. Found other ways to almost kill myself.


You one of those people who jump out of perfectly good airplanes.....or for that matter get into airplanes.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> You could. Depending on what bike it is it doesn't take too long to learn the basics. A day by yourself, less if there is someone there to show you. After that it just takes time. You've packed so you have the balance thing down.
> Does you husband's full brace have a hinged knee? I take it the casts are lower leg but I think I recall you saying that he went for a drive with the dogs. If he can drive a vehicle he can help you learn how to drive a bike. Doesn't have to get on it unless he wants to. Just give you advise and beat you with his cane when you pop the clutch and it dies.


I don’t have the body weight to be able to handle my neighbour’s Harley. I am quite tiny. Plus, I can’t drive because of eye damage caused by a serious concussion September 17, 2011. I still see double out of my right at times.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I don’t have the body weight to be able to handle my neighbour’s Harley. I am quite tiny. Plus, I can’t drive because of eye damage caused by a serious concussion September 17, 2011. I still see double out of my right at times.


Ok though I know quite tiny girls who can handle big bikes and I have a friend who's party trick was to take out his false teeth and put them in a glass of beer......and then take out his glass eye. If you don't feel comfortable doing it that's fine. Your day for a ride will come soon.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> You one of those people who jump out of perfectly good airplanes.....or for that matter get into airplanes.


No, I'm more into death by water.


----------



## Wardo

Electraglide said:


> ... Depending on what bike it is it doesn't take too long to learn the basics.


I dunno, I see a lot of old people like hell’s cupcake types and accountant bikers trying to ride and they don’t look too competent and they don’t look like they’re ever gonna get it right. I got my first dirt bike when I was about 15 and spent a lot of time flying through the air sometimes without the bike. I think you need to learn to ride when you are young.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> I dunno, I see a lot of old people like hell’s cupcake types and accountant bikers trying to ride and they don’t look too competent and they don’t look like they’re ever gonna get it right. I got my first dirt bike when I was about 15 and spent a lot of time flying through the air sometimes without the bike. I think you need to learn to ride when you are young.


I know some who didn't get on a bike 'till their 60's who ride pretty damned good and some who got a bike in their late teens and parked it within a year. Age don't make any difference. My ex was 48 when she got her first bike though she'd been packing on the back of them since she was 12. Got the only dirtbike I ever owned when I was about 38....rode it a bit and then let my son learn on it.....he was 8.


----------



## zontar

I've been a passenger on a motorcycle more than once, and never liked it--Mostly because of my lack of control over what happened.
I have been ridden/driven them as well--briefly--so I can do that--but nothing real powerful.
Not my thing, but I do know more than a few who love riding them.


----------



## davetcan

Where the hell are you living?



High/Deaf said:


> My neighbor just bought a brand-new 911 Targa 4. I won't even be able to sit in it for the next 6 months, probably. DAMN!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> View attachment 305428


This is really weird looking but I love it! What the heck is it?


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> What the heck is it?


Single axle tractor with a pick up body swap.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


He put that video up a few days ago, and it was taken down for copyright infringement. 

He then put up a video with a scathing rant about the whole thing. 

The original video is now back up, and his rant has been taken down. 

Interesting


----------



## Mooh

A man goes to the doctors with a rash on his penis - the doctor examines him, straightens up and says, "You've got the clap"
The man says, "But I'm a virgin - I've never had sex" 
Puzzled, the doctor asks him, "Do you masturbate"
"Yes I do" came the reply
"Do you do it fast or slow" asks the doctor
"Slow" says the man, "I like to savour it"
"That explains it" says the doctor, "You're suffering from slow hand clap"


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Mooh

The school teacher wrote the word _contagious_ on the blackboard, explained to the class what it meant, then said to her class, "Right, now I want you to write a sentence using the word, contagious."

After a while she called up little Julie to the front and said to her, "Right, Julie, would you like to read your sentence to the class?"

"Yes, Miss," said Julie, "My Dad saw the woman next door painting her house with a two-inch brush, and he said that it would take the contagious."


----------



## cheezyridr

Doug Gifford said:


> Ha! I remember my first shot at riding a motorcycle. Some kind of Japanese 500cc ish thing. Hit the throttle, lost my balance, but was hanging on by the throttle. It wasn't pretty. I'll tell you about the second time once it happens.


i learned to ride on the way home from the dealership, in freezing rain. for 3 days i almost killed myself, but i didn't.



vadsy said:


> don’t be an idiot, that’s terrible advice


i haven't had an M license for 14 yrs. why bother when the fine for not having it is next to nothing?


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> i haven't had an M license for 14 yrs. why bother when the fine for not having it is next to nothing?


I know that Electricglide is cool beyond licensing but given his track record for breaking rules and Lolas for everything else,., taking a neighbours Harley out without any experience is a terrible idea. Just saying, but I could be wrong,, two casts, a leg brace, some cops and on the hook for a new Harley wrong


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> i learned to ride on the way home from the dealership, in freezing rain. for 3 days i almost killed myself, but i didn't.


nice, glad you made it. I bought my first bike right out of high school and had a coworker ride it to the shop for me. kept it there and went for rides at lunch to learn before taking the road test. parents didn't know I had one for months but the insurance came to the house and my mother had a 'habit' of opening up everyones mail. it was time to move out


----------



## laristotle

vadsy said:


> taking a neighbours Harley out without any experience is a terrible idea


totally agree.

@Lola should check out motorcycle riding courses in her area where they loan/rent you the bike for classes and test.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> I know that Electricglide is cool beyond licensing but given his track record for breaking rules and Lolas for everything else,., taking a neighbours Harley out without any experience is a terrible idea. Just saying, but I could be wrong,, two casts, a leg brace, some cops and on the hook for a new Harley wrong


i didn't mean to suggest taking out someone else's bike when you don't know how to ride one. i was only talking about the license itself. it's a meaningless money grab. i had the endorsement at one time. when i moved to canada, my delaware license expired. when i returned 11 yrs later, and got my license back, i took a test on a computer, paid $50 and they handed me my driver license. when i asked where the M endorsement was, they said i had to retest. if i can legally operate a car again with no road test, why not return my M as well? it makes no sense. i'll eventually get it again, but i'm in no hurry. the fine here ranges from $25-$200 depending on how much they feel like being a dick. getting the endorsement means taking time to take the computer test, then i have to wait 10 days before i can schedule the parking lot test. the test happens rain or shine, regardless of the weather. they only do it thurs or fri. slots book real fast, so if your timing isnt good, or if you dont want to do it in the freezing winter, you're probably shit out of luck. the test is easy, and proves nothing other than i can panic stop from 15 mph, make a u-turn with my feet up, and do a cone slalom that any child could do. couple this with the low penalty for not having it, and it's not much of a motivator to comply


----------



## Wardo

If you don’t have a license will your insurance still cover you; it won’t here.


----------



## vadsy

Wardo said:


> If you don’t have a license will your insurance still cover you; it won’t here.


insurance is for chumps


----------



## davetcan

vadsy said:


> insurance is for chumps


Or for people with two casts and a leg brace .............


----------



## vadsy

davetcan said:


> Or for people with two casts and a leg brace .............


agreed
sorry,. I refuse to use emojis but I'm sure you get the idea


----------



## davetcan

vadsy said:


> agreed
> sorry,. I refuse to use emojis but I'm sure you get the idea


That's OK, suspense is good sometimes.


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> Where the hell are you living?


LOL Nowhere near South Bay. That sounds like a place with palm trees and rich people. Not my neighborhood.

That's just an internet photo. His 911 is exactly the same, except in a nice dark anthracite instead of silver. If I took a picture you wouldn't be able to tell if it was a 911 or a 914. The owner is a nice guy who previously had a Merc 500SL. No end of problems with it, towed twice, in the shop all the time. So he decided to try a different German marque. I highly approve - the nicest looking and sounding car in the neighborhood by far. I just can't get within 10' of it right now.


----------



## davetcan

Yeah, my next door neighbour has a Boxter S that looks and sounds awesome. There are 2 or 3 others on the street too. I'm surrounded by doctors and retired teachers. 



High/Deaf said:


> LOL Nowhere near South Bay. That sounds like a place with palm trees and rich people. Not my neighborhood.
> 
> That's just an internet photo. His 911 is exactly the same, except in a nice dark anthracite instead of silver. If I took a picture you wouldn't be able to tell if it was a 911 or a 914. The owner is a nice guy who previously had a Merc 500SL. No end of problems with it, towed twice, in the shop all the time. So he decided to try a different German marque. I highly approve - the nicest looking and sounding car in the neighborhood by far. I just can't get within 10' of it right now.


----------



## vadsy

davetcan said:


> I'm surrounded by doctors and retired teachers.


The S is the difference between the doctors and the teachers


----------



## cheezyridr

Wardo said:


> If you don’t have a license will your insurance still cover you; it won’t here.


when i was in toronto, i considered buying a beat up fj1100. i called about insurance. i could have gotten it. you can get insurance with an m1. trouble is, you have to pay for an entire year, when you can only ride at most 6 months. on top of that, they wanted $6k/yr for a bike that would have cost me $800. that is the bare minumum insurance required by law, not full coverage. of course i boarded the nope train. 

contrast to delaware. i bought a brand new bike with no M. i have great insurance with extra coverage for pip, and uninsured motorist, and covered accessories like bags & windsheild, etc. guess what i pay? $423/yr. i went online, and did the quote thing. i went full bogie extra coverage for everything available, to see what the MOST i would pay is. that quote was a little over $500/yr. next thing you know, the phone rings, and it was an agent from dairyland. he could see i was online looking at a quote. he says to me "you have all this extra stuff you don't need, i can cut that down for you if you wanted to give me a couple minutes."
i took the deal, and it's worked out just fine ever since.


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> when i was in toronto, i considered buying a beat up fj1100. i called about insurance. i could have gotten it. you can get insurance with an m1. trouble is, you have to pay for an entire year, when you can only ride at most 6 months. on top of that, they wanted $6k/yr for a bike that would have cost me $800. that is the bare minumum insurance required by law, not full coverage. of course i boarded the nope train.
> 
> contrast to delaware. i bought a brand new bike with no M. i have great insurance with extra coverage for pip, and uninsured motorist, and covered accessories like bags & windsheild, etc. guess what i pay? $423/yr. i went online, and did the quote thing. i went full bogie extra coverage for everything available, to see what the MOST i would pay is. that quote was a little over $500/yr. next thing you know, the phone rings, and it was an agent from dairyland. he could see i was online looking at a quote. he says to me "you have all this extra stuff you don't need, i can cut that down for you if you wanted to give me a couple minutes."
> i took the deal, and it's worked out just fine ever since.


agreed. motorcycle insurance in Canada, Alberta in my experience is frustrating


----------



## Wardo

vadsy said:


> insurance is for chumps


So is a driver’s license but if you don’t have one your insurance company will decline coverage on the policy when you wrack up your neighbor’s Harley inside a Walmart store with two casts and medical boot or whatever the fuck it was.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> agreed. motorcycle insurance in Canada, Alberta in my experience is frustrating


Unfortunately while the fine for driving without a license is cheap, the fine for driving without insurance is criminal. Starting at $2500 plus service charges (another $300) and each time you get caught it doubles. Been there, done that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Wardo said:


> So is a driver’s license but if you don’t have one your insurance company will decline coverage on the policy when you wrack up your neighbor’s Harley inside a Walmart store with two casts and medical boot or whatever the fuck it was.


I lol'd

thanks


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Verne




----------



## davetcan

vadsy said:


> The S is the difference between the doctors and the teachers


Actually the guy with the S owns an insurance company.


----------



## keto

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 305828



I thought your cat was rabid at first. At a quick glance, his tag looks like drool hangin off his chin lol.

It may be past time to give the iPad screen a wipe


----------



## bzrkrage

@keto , that’s Jane. She’s my furry friend. We adopted her and one of her kit’s about 10 years back.


----------



## Electraglide

Ricktoberfest said:


> Unfortunately while the fine for driving without a license is cheap, the fine for driving without insurance is criminal. Starting at $2500 plus service charges (another $300) and each time you get caught it doubles. Been there, done that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The guy who owns the bike probably has it insured. No DL/wrong class and no insurance together in BC is $875. It's gone up a bit. $138 for wrong/no helmet. Mine was $75 and they took the helmet in AB. I didn't know there was a failure to use footpeg or floorboards charge in BC. Never got tagged for that one. Got pulled over for riding two abreast just south of Edmonton.....luckily I was only passing my wife. (for about 5 miles) BC's bike insurance is a bit more than AB tho. The '81 was a bit under $400 for basic for a year here. The quote I got for the pan, here was about the same. Cheaper for me to insure it in BC under my older brother's name as Vintage or Collector. That's full coverage. If I don't insure it as Vintage or Collector then It's around $1400 or so. That's what my brother pays for his bike.


----------



## Wardo

Electraglide said:


> ... Cheaper for me to insure it in BC under my older brother's name ...


Not that I give a damn but that's what they call fraud; if anything happens and they discover like in five seconds that you aren't your brother then you have no insurance. If you mess up someone's life in an accident you'll probably be judgment proof so you'll be OK at least cause there's nothing they can take from you personally and you ain't got no insurance but all's well that ends well.


----------



## LanceT

Electraglide said:


> Cheaper for me to insure it in BC


Likely more expensive in BC. Your data needs updating.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> Not that I give a damn but that's what they call fraud; if anything happens and they discover like in five seconds that you aren't your brother then you have no insurance. If you mess up someone's life in an accident you'll probably be judgment proof so you'll be OK at least cause there's nothing they can take from you personally and you ain't got no insurance but all's well that ends well.


Nope. Bike and insurance are in his name and I am the primary driver. Works the same in AB.....motorcycle or car. When I first came here I had no driving/insurance base as far as AB was concerned (would have cost me over $1200 as a 'new' driver for the bike alone) so I transferred my bike and car over to my ex. and everything, cars, bikes, house etc. was insured in her name. At a lot cheaper price. When I bought the '81 I registered and insured it in my name just to see if I could do it. Found a company that was cheap basic insurance and because it was basic there was no motor vehicle inspection. It's the same if you have a car and your kid drives it or your wife. Primary and/or secondary driver.


----------



## MarkM

Doug Gifford said:


> No, I'm more into death by water.


I have the bone density and the swimming ability to sink to the bottom and DIE!

I get that!


----------



## Electraglide

LanceT said:


> Likely more expensive in BC. Your data needs updating.


Not for collector/vintage. Same with cars. My brother pays around $400 each for the '65 Parrisiene and the '67 New Yorker. He pays 3 times as much for the van.


----------



## Wardo

Electraglide said:


> Nope. ...


There's a lot you don’t know about insurance law but as I said earlier I don’t really care and I don’t feel like typing out a big long explanation as to why you are wrong.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> There's a lot you don’t know about insurance law but as I said earlier I don’t really care and I don’t feel like typing out a big long explanation as to why you are wrong.


When ICBC in BC and TD Insurance here in AB say it's legal then that's who I go with. There has never been a question, here, with the RCMP or the Calgary police about that. No problem in the states either the last time I was there.


----------



## LanceT

Electraglide said:


> Not for collector/vintage. Same with cars. My brother pays around $400 each for the '65 Parrisiene and the '67 New Yorker. He pays 3 times as much for the van.


Is this in BC or AB? And is this for 12 months with comprehensive, all the bells and whistles? I feel there is more to the story, BC’s auto insurance is notoriously expensive versus Alberta, no matter if it’s vintage or collector or whatever.


----------



## jb welder

Wardo said:


> There's a lot you don’t know about insurance law but as I said earlier I don’t really care and I don’t feel like typing out a big long explanation as to why you are wrong.


Lot's of restrictions on the vintage/collector plates too. Unless you're just doing parades.


----------



## Wardo

Misrep the risk is a big one.


----------



## zontar

Hold it, hold it!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> totally agree.
> 
> @Lola should check out motorcycle riding courses in her area where they loan/rent you the bike for classes and test.


Thx Laristotle. I can’t drive anyways because of my concussion. I still see double out of my right eye at times. I never know when this is going to occur. I have had surgery on my eye and they can’t do anything more for me.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


> nice, glad you made it. I bought my first bike right out of high school and had a coworker ride it to the shop for me. kept it there and went for rides at lunch to learn before taking the road test. parents didn't know I had one for months but the insurance came to the house and my mother had a 'habit' of opening up everyones mail. it was time to move out


I grew up in a motorcycle family. My dad was the first local dealer for BSA, Triumph, Ducati, Norton, Bultaco, and Yamaha. I had my M licence before I had one for the car. First bike (aside from the Corgi minibike) was a Yamaha 180. I don't currently have a bike but still use one of my brother's when the need hits. We still have my dad's 53' Ariel.


----------



## Electraglide

LanceT said:


> Is this in BC or AB? And is this for 12 months with comprehensive, all the bells and whistles? I feel there is more to the story, BC’s auto insurance is notoriously expensive versus Alberta, no matter if it’s vintage or collector or whatever.


My older brother lives on the sunshine coast. If your vehicle can get Vintage or Collector plates, be it car or bike, it's cheaper than regular I.C.B.C. and cheaper than AB in most cases. I know quite a few people in BC who have collector plate on their bikes both on the coast and other places and it's a hell of a lot cheaper than regular ICBC bike insurance. If you have a non-collector vehicle in your name in BC you can get a reduced rate on your already low collector insurance. As far as (I know AB doesn't have a Vintage or Collector motorcycle designation....I checked when I had the '81. Unless things have changed in the last year or so Collector/Vintage is 12 month all inclusive. No short term.


----------



## High/Deaf

You _*have*_ to have at least one 'regular' vehicle insured to insure a 2nd vehicle with collector tags (much cheaper, like half price). If you don't, your 'collector' vehicle has to have full insurance. And there are a few limitations with collector tags, like using it for work, etc.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> My older brother lives on the sunshine coast. If your vehicle can get Vintage or Collector plates, be it car or bike, it's cheaper than regular I.C.B.C. and cheaper than AB in most cases. I know quite a few people in BC who have collector plate on their bikes both on the coast and other places and it's a hell of a lot cheaper than regular ICBC bike insurance. If you have a non-collector vehicle in your name in BC you can get a reduced rate on your already low collector insurance. As far as (I know AB doesn't have a Vintage or Collector motorcycle designation....I checked when I had the '81. Unless things have changed in the last year or so Collector/Vintage is 12 month all inclusive. No short term.


I pay 130 bucks to insure my MG in Ontario through Haggarty. Some limitations on it's use - but pretty much in synch with the way I want to drive it anyway.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> I pay 130 bucks to insure my MG in Ontario through Haggarty. Some limitations on it's use - but pretty much in synch with the way I want to drive it anyway.


BC has ICBC only for Vintage/Collector plates and for basic insurance on any vehicle. Not too sure about Haggarty in AB for cars or motorcycles. Is that full coverage? When I was insuring the '81 I found only the one company that would insure a bike older than 30 years with out a long and expensive song and dance which included a motor vehicle inspection.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> You _*have*_ to have at least one 'regular' vehicle insured to insure a 2nd vehicle with collector tags (much cheaper, like half price). If you don't, your 'collector' vehicle has to have full insurance. And there are a few limitations with collector tags, like using it for work, etc.


Yup. Can't use it for work, school, I believe for some plates limited as to where and when you can drive....Collector is 1/2 hr before and after sunrise and set. Modified collector is anytime, anyplace. I think Antique is very limited. You can insure a vehicle as collector/modified collector etc. if you don't have a "regular" vehicle and it's cheaper than regular ICBC rates but you don't get the discount. (I do believe I mentioned that) From what I understand now you also have to designate who the primary driver is on any vehicle and who the other drivers would be if they drive more than 12 days a year.


----------



## Electraglide

Vintage, Collector and Modified Collector Licence Plates - Motorcycle Lawyer.ca | Burnaby, BC


----------



## Electraglide

She needed more beer, Coors gave her more beer'


----------



## butterknucket

I wonder if Guinness would do that for me?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I wonder if Guinness would do that for me?


Only if you're a 93 year old Irish lady or a Leprechaun. Not too sure if they would give you 150 bottles but it's worth a try. 
If you looked like this I'd give you 150 Guinness.








Wouldn't even have to be March 17th.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> She needed more beer, Coors gave her more beer'


Well, they said they gave her beer. The can says beer. The carton says beer. But that's just marketing wank........that ain't real beer.


----------



## Mooh

Pretty sure I’ve posted this before but couldn’t quickly find it. Jeff Healey’s last show.


----------



## MarkM

Mooh said:


> Pretty sure I’ve posted this before but couldn’t quickly find it. Jeff Healey’s last show.
> 
> View attachment 306234


Many years ago he played Bud's on Broadway in Saskatoon and we just happened to be at the table right in front of the stage and he was so awesome! He heard use cheering and during the break he came and joined us. Real great guy as well as player!


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Well, they said they gave her beer. The can says beer. The carton says beer. But that's just marketing wank........that ain't real beer.


Some misfortunate souls say that Coors and Bud are real beers, especially if they are light. Should be this








Or this


----------



## zontar




----------



## Verne




----------



## mhammer

Hmmm, I would have thought that TP was simply spearmint-scented, for those times when you "don't feel fresh".


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> I grew up in a motorcycle family. My dad was the first local dealer for BSA, Triumph, Ducati, Norton, Bultaco, and Yamaha. I had my M licence before I had one for the car. First bike (aside from the Corgi minibike) was a Yamaha 180. I don't currently have a bike but still use one of my brother's when the need hits. We still have my dad's 53' Ariel.


Wouldn't mind having dad's bikes but they had to be sold when he died. This is a friend of mine's 1913 Ariel. 
https://www.motorcycleclassics.com/...ycles/1913-ariel-deluxe-roadster-zmtz18jfzhur
Kind of cool to ride beside.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Hmmm, I would have thought that TP was simply spearmint-scented, for those times when you "don't feel fresh".


Does it have vinegar and water or baking soda?


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Some misfortunate souls say that Coors and Bud are real beers, especially if they are light. Should be this


My dad used to drink this beer. The woman’s name that was associated with this beer was Mabel(Black Label) and she certainly was not attired like this in the 60’s. My dad always used to sing a little song about her. Back then the beer was in stubby brown bottles back in the day.

A really nice memory.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> My dad used to drink this beer. The woman’s name that was associated with this beer was Mabel(Black Label) and she certainly was not attired like this in the 60’s. My dad always used to sing a little song about her. Back then the beer was in stubby brown bottles back in the day.
> 
> A really nice memory.



I'm old enough to remember that ad. I didn't think Mabel looked or dressed like that though. Maybe I would have had it more often if I did.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> My dad used to drink this beer. The woman’s name that was associated with this beer was Mabel(Black Label) and she certainly was not attired like this in the 60’s. My dad always used to sing a little song about her. Back then the beer was in stubby brown bottles back in the day.
> 
> A really nice memory.


You mean, "Get off the table, Mabel, the money's for beer.". As I recall it was in long neck bottles back then. Any way, it probably wasn't this song but here you go anyway.




and just goes to prove you gotta watch out for Puppies.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Yeah, I guess someone reported it. 

I don't report threads. If I don't like something, I don't look at it.


----------



## Verne

So much for being adults and having the ability to make choices based on your own comfort level. It'd be like reporting any post with religion involved because you don't go to church. If it had a misleading title, then that I can see.


----------



## davetcan

Perhaps a rules refresher is warranted?

Although the administrators and moderators of GuitarsCanada.com - The Canadian Guitar Forum will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author

*By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violate of any laws.*

The owners of GuitarsCanada.com - The Canadian Guitar Forum and it's moderators reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> Hmmm, I would have thought that TP was simply spearmint-scented, for those times when you "don't feel fresh".


wad some up in your undies when you have gas. that way if you fart, it smells like a shitty life saver. hahahaha


----------



## Verne

Just beware of the bubble blowing then. Spearmint or not, I don't want to be near that bubble bursting blast of freshness.


----------



## Mooh

Here's another shot from the same show, his (Jeff Healey's) last.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> You mean, "Get off the table, Mabel, the money's for beer.". As I recall it was in long neck bottles back then. Any way, it probably wasn't this song but here you go anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just goes to prove you gotta watch out for Puppies.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


Yup, that's a stubby. They came out in the early 60's and I've drunk out of them. When I started getting beer from a bootlegger or someone "borrowed" a few from their dad's supply it was mostly long necks where I lived. Our dad's preferred long necked bottles.....they fit better in this.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

Your name?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Well she does look a bit skinny but if you insist.








Maybe we can share.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage

Electraglide said:


> dad's preferred long necked bottles..


I used to buy a "longie" of VB (Victoria Bitter) from the drive thru bottle shop the Newport Arms hotel. 
750ml for $2.50. 2 for $5!


----------



## Milkman

I remember beer in the stubbies of course, but we also had quarts which some of us preferred.

These days beer is sort of a mystery to me. I sometimes order one if I'm having a business dinner just for toasting but no way could I finish a whole beer. I just don't have a taste for it and it really doesn't make a big difference to me what style or brand of beer it is.

I guess that just leaves more for those who appreciate a good beer.


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


>


That sign in the background is an oxymoron, right? 

Las Vegas Jewelry and Gifts? Sure.
Fabulous? I remain unconvinced.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> That sign in the background is an oxymoron, right?
> 
> Las Vegas Jewelry and Gifts? Sure.
> Fabulous? I remain unconvinced.


So do I. I have no desire to go to Vegas. My husband really enjoyed the people watching aspect of Vegas when he went on a business trip. I would rather watch paint on the wall dry. Lol


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> So do I. I have no desire to go to Vegas. My husband really enjoyed the people watching aspect of Vegas when he went on a business trip. I would rather watch paint on the wall dry. Lol


I have had quite a few invitations to visit Las Vegas over the years but I have never been and have no desire to go.

First of all, there's a charity casino 2 km from my house and I've never been in the building so gambling obviously has no appeal for me.

Add to that the crowds and generally crowds of drunks...…

Enjoy. It ain't my bag.


----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> That sign in the background is an oxymoron, right?
> 
> Las Vegas Jewelry and Gifts? Sure.
> Fabulous? I remain unconvinced.


We're all fabulous.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> So do I. I have no desire to go to Vegas. My husband really enjoyed the people watching aspect of Vegas when he went on a business trip. I would rather watch paint on the wall dry. Lol


The only thing I was really paying attention to was the guy playing guitar.


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


> We're all fabulous.


We have nothing on the truly fabulous!


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> That sign in the background is an oxymoron, right?
> 
> Las Vegas Jewelry and Gifts? Sure.
> Fabulous? I remain unconvinced.


You can find jewelry and gifts in Vegas at a good price. Especially on the back streets. Reno and Tahoe are better. 2 for $1 water ain't bad tho. 


Lola said:


> So do I. I have no desire to go to Vegas. My husband really enjoyed the people watching aspect of Vegas when he went on a business trip. I would rather watch paint on the wall dry. Lol


It's a fun place to get free drinks and lose money.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> The only thing I was really paying attention to was the guy playing guitar.


Is there a video?


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Is there a video?


Don't know


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> You can find jewelry and gifts in Vegas at a good price. Especially on the back streets. Reno and Tahoe are better. 2 for $1 water ain't bad tho.
> 
> It's a fun place to get free drinks and lose money.


It’s just not for me because I don’t drink or gamble. Rather be playing my guitar.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


A big danger there is from the way people drive in parking lots. Doesn't look like they charge for the buggies which is a bonus.


----------



## Lola

I would love to get something like this for my hubby. It’s just beautiful and would get a lot of use! He has so many tools. He has two complete full sized Snap On tool boxes plus two half stacks in the garage.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> I have had quite a few invitations to visit Las Vegas over the years but I have never been and have no desire to go.
> 
> First of all, there's a charity casino 2 km from my house and I've never been in the building so gambling obviously has no appeal for me.
> 
> Add to that the crowds and generally crowds of drunks...…
> 
> Enjoy. It ain't my bag.


ever played monopoly? that's atlantic city. i'm an hour and a half west of there. 
i've been there 3 times. all 3 were dates. i'm no gambler either. if i never went back it wouldn't break my heart. i wonder how the casinos are doing right now? hahaha


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I would love to get something like this for my hubby. It’s just beautiful and would get a lot of use! He has so many tools. He has two complete full sized Snap On tool boxes plus two half stacks in the garage.


Looks nice but would be too awkward to work with. That top case would be a bitch to get at even with the drawers shut. These are bad enough.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> ever played monopoly? that's atlantic city. i'm an hour and a half west of there.
> i've been there 3 times. all 3 were dates. i'm no gambler either. if i never went back it wouldn't break my heart. i wonder how the casinos are doing right now? hahaha


If the Casinos there are like the ones here they are closed but when they open up it won't take long for them to make the money they've lost back. If there was a Casino open around here I'd possibly be at it once in a while but there isn't so I buy lottery tickets. Last time I was in Tahoe the front door of the cabin we rented was in California and the back door was in Nevada. About 20 or so feet from one of the bigger casinos. Food was cheap and beer was free. Slots were a bonus.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Is she laughing 'cause he's still using a pen/pencil or because she's using a Dell?


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Is she laughing 'cause he's still using a pen/pencil or because she's using a Dell?


Also, the spout on his coffee cup is facing her.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 306560


After I put a motor on it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> After I put a motor on it.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 306566


even better.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## jb welder

Sounds like some people are missing their _Big Wheel_.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


>


You forgot something.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Sounds like some people are missing their _Big Wheel_.


Yup.




and yes, they came with reverse.


----------



## butterknucket

jb welder said:


> Sounds like some people are missing their _Big Wheel_.


One of those kids is Eddie Vedder.


----------



## allthumbs56

You forgot something.









Finally put an electronic distributor in my MG this year. The vacuum advance was leaking and it, in conjunction with new points, condenser, rotor and cap, was more than the complete electronic kit. I had to disregard my dad's voice in the back of my head telling me that that's not how real men do it. What am I gonna do with his old timing gun?


----------



## zontar

Available in Sparkling Burgundy and Faded Pelham Blue.


----------



## Lola

Now this is really cool!


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> You forgot something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally put an electronic distributor in my MG this year. The vacuum advance was leaking and it, in conjunction with new points, condenser, rotor and cap, was more than the complete electronic kit. I had to disregard my dad's voice in the back of my head telling me that that's not how real men do it. What am I gonna do with his old timing gun?


Next you're going to say you're going fool injected. Where am I going to get points and condenser for the bike?


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


>



I'm thinking this could be bad.


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> You forgot something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally put an electronic distributor in my MG this year. The vacuum advance was leaking and it, in conjunction with new points, condenser, rotor and cap, was more than the complete electronic kit. I had to disregard my dad's voice in the back of my head telling me that that's not how real men do it. What am I gonna do with his old timing gun?


Hmm, trying to solve / improve the electrical systems in a British motor car...………

I suggest weed.


----------



## Verne

The reason brits like their beer warm......Lucas makes fridges as well.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> I'm thinking this could be bad




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984989828679852032


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984989828679852032



Candygram.......


Western Union...…...


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> I'm thinking this could be bad.


I know; now the Discovery Network is going to have to add Shorse Week to their schedule. That's a lot of extra work for them.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


>



Now imagine how much worse that could have been with a Shorse (or a Hark).


----------



## Lola

Cheezy I thought of you immediately!* Cold Gin. *You guys did this song much justice. I loved it. Such a nice memory. Darren’s voice was at time’s amazing! Did you guys and gal play this in standard or E flat tuning? 

I have to learn this song this afternoon.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> I have to learn this song this afternoon


----------



## greco




----------



## MarkM

Verne said:


>


I don't get it?

Wait a minute I know how to set those and clean them up and haven't had to do that since I sold my Ford 8N?

That Ford was 1948 fortunately a lot older than me which makes most folks that know about these older than dirt!

Now I get it!


----------



## Guitar101

MarkM said:


> I don't get it?
> 
> Wait a minute I know how to set those and clean them up and haven't had to do that since I sold my Ford 8N?
> 
> That Ford was 1948 fortunately a lot older than me which makes most folks that know about these older than dirt!
> 
> Now I get it!


Probably 20 years ago now, a coworker's dad was selling an 1953 Ford Golden Jubilee for $500. It was in pretty rough shape and the tire rims were badly rusted but it supposedly ran. My buddy wanted it so we drove about an hour to look at it but it wouldn't start. They made a deal that if my buddy could get it started he could have it for $400. He did get it started so we loaded it on the trailer and headed home. Backing it off the trailer when he got it home, one of the back tires fell right off the rim. His wife wasn't happy. It was eventually restored and looked something like this one. Unfortunately after 20 years it needs another restoration. Good times. . . . . Hey EG! They started building these the same year as Harley Davidsons.


----------



## laristotle

http://imgur.com/height%3D408%3Bid%3D1QeOUiN%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Verne said:


>



I not only know what they are....I know how they relate to these....


----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> I not only know what they are....I know how they relate to these....


Educate me ppl. What are they?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> Educate me ppl. What are they?


A book of paper matches. When stuck in a jam, the thickness of the cardboard packaging is just close enough to set your points and get you going down the road again.

Edit: In the days of points type ignitions, almost everyone smoked, and they usually threw in a couple packs of matches every time you bought a pack, so it was pretty common to have several books of matches around.

Edit again: Now I feel really old knowing that....lol.

Edit again again: Next we will talk about how to replace a tube in your car's bias ply tire.

Edit again again again: and why the wheel nuts on the drivers side are left hand thread.


----------



## allthumbs56

Jim DaddyO said:


> I not only know what they are....I know how they relate to these....


Pray tell ................


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Educate me ppl. What are they?


Well those are matches but you know that. The other image is a set of points for an old style ignition system on a car or motorcycle (or any small engine I guess).

The little can was called the condenser I think? I'm no mechanic but I've replaced and adjusted a few sets over the years.


----------



## boyscout

Lola said:


> I would love to get something like this for my hubby. It’s just beautiful and would get a lot of use! *He has so many tools. He has two complete full sized Snap On tool boxes plus two half stacks in the garage.*


I'll bet that every single tool in his kit has or will perform an essential service at least once and made things better for you both. Sounds like you're one of the rare wives who understand that. Will you marry me?!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Cheezy I thought of you immediately!* Cold Gin. *You guys did this song much justice. I loved it. Such a nice memory. Darren’s voice was at time’s amazing! Did you guys and gal play this in standard or E flat tuning?
> 
> I have to learn this song this afternoon.


we played everything in E. we tried doing it in e flat to give darren a break, but for some reason it didn't stick.


----------



## laristotle

Jim DaddyO said:


> I not only know what they are....I know how they relate to these....


and a coupla' golf tees in the tool box.


----------



## Lola

boyscout said:


> I'll bet that every single tool in his kit has or will perform an essential service at least once and made things better for you both. Sounds like you're one of the rare wives who understand that. Will you marry me?!


He was actually an exotic car mechanic when we first started dating. We both have always had a passion for vintage cars, exotic cars and me personally 18 wheelers. I learned at lot about vehicles along the way. He even gave me my own “black book” so I could look up pertinent info on certain cars. I just wish I knew more about the mechanical aspects. I love to learn. It’s exciting to learn!!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

Guitar101 said:


> Probably 20 years ago now, a coworker's dad was selling an 1953 Ford Golden Jubilee for $500. It was in pretty rough shape and the tire rims were badly rusted but it supposedly ran. My buddy wanted it so we drove about an hour to look at it but it wouldn't start. They made a deal that if my buddy could get it started he could have it for $400. He did get it started so we loaded it on the trailer and headed home. Backing it off the trailer when he got it home, one of the back tires fell right off the rim. His wife wasn't happy. It was eventually restored and looked something like this one. Unfortunately after 20 years it needs another restoration. Good times. . . . . Hey EG! They started building these the same year as Harley Davidsons.
> 
> View attachment 306646


I got mine running like a top after I bought it for $2500 and put another $500 into it, I used it for grading my acreage with a rear blade . Bought an old kabota and my wife wouldn’t let me keep it in case a parade broke out so I sold it for $2000.
With that rear blade I could wheelie that old girl a long way and used to do so every time I caught my bride watching me just to show how cool I still am!


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> I don't get it?
> 
> Wait a minute I know how to set those and clean them up and haven't had to do that since I sold my Ford 8N?
> 
> That Ford was 1948 fortunately a lot older than me which makes most folks that know about these older than dirt!
> 
> Now I get it!


Young people just need more time I guess.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> Probably 20 years ago now, a coworker's dad was selling an 1953 Ford Golden Jubilee for $500. It was in pretty rough shape and the tire rims were badly rusted but it supposedly ran. My buddy wanted it so we drove about an hour to look at it but it wouldn't start. They made a deal that if my buddy could get it started he could have it for $400. He did get it started so we loaded it on the trailer and headed home. Backing it off the trailer when he got it home, one of the back tires fell right off the rim. His wife wasn't happy. It was eventually restored and looked something like this one. Unfortunately after 20 years it needs another restoration. Good times. . . . . Hey EG! They started building these the same year as Harley Davidsons.
> 
> View attachment 306646


Nah, they're just a little newer. At least the tractors. The Fordson's didn't come along until 1917 or so. Both Ford and Harley Davidson started in 1903. The one nursery I worked at and an old N Series and Case. A lot nicer and easier to work on than the new tractors.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> I not only know what they are....I know how they relate to these....


Those also worked for setting VW valve clearances. Not good for Harley's tho.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> A book of paper matches. When stuck in a jam, the thickness of the cardboard packaging is just close enough to set your points and get you going down the road again.
> 
> Edit: In the days of points type ignitions, almost everyone smoked, and they usually threw in a couple packs of matches every time you bought a pack, so it was pretty common to have several books of matches around.
> 
> Edit again: Now I feel really old knowing that....lol.
> 
> Edit again again: Next we will talk about how to replace a tube in your car's bias ply tire.
> 
> Edit again again again: and why the wheel nuts on the drivers side are left hand thread.


Also why there were a lot of people collecting Match Books. Do you prefer using a Jack All to pop the rim or a screw jack? Or just a Single Jack and be careful with the screwdrivers. 








It's easy. This would be 1946.


----------



## Electraglide

boyscout said:


> I'll bet that every single tool in his kit has or will perform an essential service at least once and made things better for you both. Sounds like you're one of the rare wives who understand that. Will you marry me?!


If he's like a lot of guys there are probably tools in there that haven't been used yet. Either because it's cheaper to buy the whole set than just the one wrench or socket or torque wrench and probably because, well, "It's at a really good price and I probably will use it one day.".


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> Nah, they're just a little newer. At least the tractors. The Fordson's didn't come along until 1917 or so. Both Ford and Harley Davidson started in 1903. The one nursery I worked at and an old N Series and Case. A lot nicer and easier to work on than the new tractors.


----------



## Guitar101

The tractor pic I posted is a 1953 golden jubilee. Do the math.


Electraglide said:


> Nah, they're just a little newer. At least the tractors. The Fordson's didn't come along until 1917 or so. Both Ford and Harley Davidson started in 1903. The one nursery I worked at and an old N Series and Case. A lot nicer and easier to work on than the new tractors.


----------



## boyscout

Electraglide said:


> If he's like a lot of guys there are probably tools in there that haven't been used yet. Either because it's cheaper to buy the whole set than just the one wrench or socket or torque wrench and probably because, well, "It's at a really good price and I probably will use it one day.".


It's apparent that you're not married and never plan to be again, else you would not post this where it will be available to be found by other men's wives for decades to come.

You felt you had to undo what Lola did for us in this thread? You have let down millions of men, to say nothing of the hardware and tool industries that will already be reeling from fallout from the pandemic.

If you reconsider your action you can for a limited time edit your post to instead say something positive about knitting.


----------



## ol' 58

@Jim DaddyO wrote: 

Edit again again again: and why the wheel nuts on the drivers side are left hand thread.

Answer: Because it's a Chrysler.


----------



## Guitar101

The tractor pic I posted is a 1953 Golden Jubilee. Do the math. We make very few mistakes here in Ontario.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> The tractor pic I posted is a 1953 Golden Jubilee. Do the math. We make very few mistakes here in Ontario.


Let's see, that's a '53 ford tractor. Ford started building tractors in 1917, right....Fordson Model F. Ford started building cars in 1903. Harley Davidson started in 1903. Bill Harley started building motors and motorized bicycles in 1901. It could be a golden jubilee for Ford Motors but not for Ford Tractors. ". . Hey EG! They started building these the same year as Harley Davidsons." That relates to the tractors, right? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Electraglide

boyscout said:


> It's apparent that you're not married and never plan to be again, else you would not post this where it will be available to be found by other men's wives for decades to come.
> 
> You felt you had to undo what Lola did for us in this thread? You have let down millions of men, to say nothing of the hardware and tool industries that will already be reeling from fallout from the pandemic.
> 
> If you reconsider your action you can for a limited time edit your post to instead say something positive about knitting.


Nah. All my wives knew I bought tools and had no problem with that. They also had no problem with me say rebuilding a motorcycle in the basement and rebuild the carbs among other parts on the kitchen table. As far as other men and the hardware and tool industry goes, they will thank me. You see that it can be done and so you go out and do it. Buying tools, roll arounds and other fancy tool boxes, an old car, truck or bike and then buying the parts for them. You will also realize that, "Hey; some of these tools etc. can be used to work on and/or build amps, guitars etc..". 








These make a great vise when you are soldering. Also make a great hammer. As far as knitting goes, I can knit a great guitar strap. Macrame one two. Never plan to get married again? That's what I said after my first divorce.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I'm well past my 90 day free trial of 2020 now. I would like to return it for a better version.


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> @Jim DaddyO wrote:
> 
> Edit again again again: and why the wheel nuts on the drivers side are left hand thread.
> 
> Answer: Because it's a Chrysler.


Or a Mazda with wheel lug bolts.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> I'm well past my 90 day free trial of 2020 now. I would like to return it for a better version.






and


----------



## ol' 58

Electraglide said:


> Or a Mazda with wheel lug bolts.


I did not know that.


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> I did not know that.


Bought my second wife a Mazda....14" slicks, straight pipes and 2 heavy duty logging truck batteries in the trunk. About 2 weeks after we bought it she phoned me at work. She was coming back from getting milk at a farm when one of the rear wheels came off. That's when I found out it had lug bolts. Two had broken and the other's had worked loose. Went and got some bolts for a quick fix and that's when I found out they were left hand thread. Was never sure why it had the big batteries in the trunk. Sold the car shortly after that. Bought her a Firefly, traded the Tradesman for a Norton and bought a '65 International for me. My wives always get new vehicles and I get old trucks and motorcycles.


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> Let's see, that's a '53 ford tractor. Ford started building tractors in 1917, right....Fordson Model F. Ford started building cars in 1903. Harley Davidson started in 1903. Bill Harley started building motors and motorized bicycles in 1901. It could be a golden jubilee for Ford Motors but not for Ford Tractors. ". . Hey EG! They started building these the same year as Harley Davidsons." That relates to the tractors, right? Or am I mistaken?


Well since we make very few mistakes here in Ontario. You must be mistaken.  But it's not that important. Didn't HD build a 100th anniversary special in 2003 and wasn't the pic I posted a Golden Jubilee 50th anniversary special built in 1953? Hmmm. But really, my brain is starting to hurt.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> Well since we make very few mistakes here in Ontario. You must be mistaken.  But it's not that important. Didn't HD build a 100th anniversary special in 2003 and wasn't the pic I posted a Golden Jubilee 50th anniversary special built in 1953? Hmmm. But really, my brain is starting to hurt.


Yup but ford didn't start building tractors until 1917 so I'm not too sure where the Golden Jubilee comes in. 








1917 Ford Model F
Harley had a few 100th Anniversary Specials but not a particular model. What you got was a "Special" paint job with maybe some extra chrome.








Note, a quick check shows the tractor was for the start of Ford Motors, not their tractors.


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> Note, a quick check shows the tractor was for the start of Ford Motors, not their tractors.


Because the NAA (Golden Jubilee) was built by Ford Motor Co. Makes sense to me.



Jim DaddyO said:


> A book of paper matches. When stuck in a jam, the thickness of the cardboard packaging is just close enough to set your points and get you going down the road again.


Also, the striker (if virgin or nearly so) makes an ok emergency 'file' and a run through after with the cardboard will clean out any grit left behind.


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> Yup but ford didn't start building tractors until 1917 so I'm not too sure where the Golden Jubilee comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1917 Ford Model F
> Harley had a few 100th Anniversary Specials but not a particular model. What you got was a "Special" paint job with maybe some extra chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note, a quick check shows the tractor was for the start of Ford Motors, not their tractors.


So what are you saying. The 1953 Golden Jubilee wasn't the 1st tractor off the line in 1903. Just yankin your tractor chain.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> So what are you saying. The 1953 Golden Jubilee wasn't the 1st tractor off the line in 1903. Just yankin your tractor chain.


Nope those would have been the Models A, B, C, F, K, N, R, and S. I guess the Model C could be mistaken for a tractor.








That was '04.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


>


FinaLLy, something that isn't 100 years old


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Would be better without the helmet.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

I loooooooove mountain biking, but reckless abandon scared the living shit outta me!!! I prefer to keep both tires on the ground. It's faster that way. Hurts less too.


----------



## vadsy

Verne said:


> I loooooooove mountain biking, but reckless abandon scared the living shit outta me!!! I prefer to keep both tires on the ground. It's faster that way. Hurts less too.


have you ever tried downhill?


----------



## JBFairthorne

On Maui (I think it was), there was this tour thing where they would load you into a van, drive you up to the top of this winding road on a dormant volcano. Then they’d give you a bike and let you coast down. It was very cool.


----------



## Verne

vadsy said:


> have you ever tried downhill?


I have. I like descending, but not in the downhilling sense. I think getting older helped with the "fear" of downhilling. I've been a cyclist for 33yrs now. I remember going down ski hills with only knees and elbows as suspension. 

I can watch and have respect for the guys, Danny Hart for instance, but it's nothing I want to run out and emulate. XC is my enjoyment,


----------



## vadsy

Verne said:


> I have. I like descending, but not in the downhilling sense. I think getting older helped with the "fear" of downhilling. I've been a cyclist for 33yrs now. I remember going down ski hills with only knees and elbows as suspension.
> 
> I can watch and have respect for the guys, Danny Hart for instance, but it's nothing I want to run out and emulate. XC is my enjoyment,


get a full suspension bike and hit the ski hills in the summer time. and not the hills but the mountains, its unbelievable and much smoother of a ride than you may think


----------



## Verne

I have had a few different full suspension bikes since the late 80s. I am back on a hardtail because it’s more responsive for my riding. I am in London and there are no real downhills. I have ridden around the escarpment many times over the years. I actually prefer climbing to descending. Crazy as that sounds.


----------



## Verne

I have yet to get to Kelso mind you. Also never ridden at Blue either. Maybe soon I’ll give them a try. Ontario has some good riding, but you have mountains, we have really big bumps.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Would be better without the helmet.


You take what you can get.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> You take what you can get.


I say accept the brain injury suffered from riding without a helmet, chicks dig scars and drool


----------



## Doug Gifford

vadsy said:


> I say accept the brain injury suffered from riding without a helmet, chicks dig scars and drool


You've noticed that, too?


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> I say accept the brain injury suffered from riding without a helmet, chicks dig scars and drool


If they're the nurtuuring type.


----------



## LanceT

Verne said:


> XC is my enjoyment,


We’ve got B.C. x/c which is like extreme black diamond in Ontario.
Love the technical single track we have, roots, rocks and steeps both up and down. Best riding in the world here.


----------



## zontar

Ives.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Made out of car parts. So creative and beautiful.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 306876


It'll go back when he turns right.


----------



## Lola




----------



## High/Deaf

............ and yet she suffered with Ike's abuse for how long? She needed this idea a lot earlier.


----------



## WCGill

LanceT said:


> We’ve got B.C. x/c which is like extreme black diamond in Ontario.
> Love the technical single track we have, roots, rocks and steeps both up and down. Best riding in the world here.


Agreed! We used to take an annual vacation to New Denver BC when we lived in Alberta. It was wild and wonderful mountain biking enhanced greatly by the old rail beds which provided somewhat easier routes for us older folks. I only road ride these days, can't do mountain biking because of arthritis, not sure how much longer for that even. My kids are very talented and accomplished riders, one a BC provincial champ (bad brag) so the next generation carries on. My daughter rode a Zwift race yesterday with around 100 of the world's top pros and did quite well. Not quite like the real thing but, still a thing.


----------



## Electraglide

WCGill said:


> Agreed! We used to take an annual vacation to New Denver BC when we lived in Alberta. It was wild and wonderful mountain biking enhanced greatly by the old rail beds which provided somewhat easier routes for us older folks. I only road ride these days, can't do mountain biking because of arthritis, not sure how much longer for that even. My kids are very talented and accomplished riders, one a BC provincial champ (bad brag) so the next generation carries on. My daughter rode a Zwift race yesterday with around 100 of the world's top pros and did quite well. Not quite like the real thing but, still a thing.


Where you living now WC? That ride from New Denver to Kaslo was fun on the Harley but imagine on pedal bike it could be a bitch. They say now they've rebuilt the Kettle it's good.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

I'm thoroughly disappointed that Heinz vinegar doesn't have the ingrediants listed on it.


----------



## butterknucket

So this is a 'thing'?


----------



## Verne

Good old vasectomy and you can play that game and win 99.9% of the time. hehehehe. Wonder how I know?!?


----------



## butterknucket

Verne said:


> Good old vasectomy and you can play that game and win 99.9% of the time. hehehehe. Wonder how I know?!?


You need to wait a while for the vasectomy to work though. You're not shooting blanks right away.


----------



## Verne

You just don't get "spermjacked" until the close to nonexistent swimmers get the nod from the doctor. Then it's fair game. She tries to play you........you win.


----------



## laristotle

pull out and gift her a pearl necklace


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> Where you living now WC? That ride from New Denver to Kaslo was fun on the Harley but imagine on pedal bike it could be a bitch. They say now they've rebuilt the Kettle it's good.


Great ride, have done that half dozen times. Ride across the Balfour ferry to Creston is another great ride. Come to think of it any ride in the Kootenies is great!


----------



## Verne

Everything here is fairly flat. Not prairies flat, but elevation isn't like you guys out west. There are some great trail systems in S/W Ontario and I've ridden a number of them, but a "real" mountain is not one of them.


----------



## Lola

Can you imagine trying to climb these stairs after a drunken night of partying? OMG scary


----------



## Verne

Customer -- The driver refuses to deliver the package to my front door
Amazon -- Is there a reason he won't come to the door?
Customer -- None that I can think of.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> Can you imagine trying to climb these stairs after a drunken night of partying? OMG scary


If that's where the party is at, falling down the stairs wouldn't be so great either.

Also could be tagged as....."My roadie just quit"


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> So this is a 'thing'?


If I had a dollar for every time that has happened to me.....


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> You need to wait a while for the vasectomy to work though. You're not shooting blanks right away.


My niece and her husband didn't wait quite long enough.


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> Great ride, have done that half dozen times. Ride across the Balfour ferry to Creston is another great ride. Come to think of it any ride in the Kootenies is great!


One of the 3 day rides when I lived in BC was north to Sicamous, across to Golden, down to Cranbrook, across to Osoyoos and back to Vernon. Anarchist Mtn was a gas. Or 6 out of Kelowna to Nakusp then across to New Denver or up to Galena Bay and across to Kaslo that way. Great riding all thru that area. A lot of good people all thru that area.....some crazy ones too. My ex's first long ride thru that area was Red Deer to Vernon for my son's reception then thru Kelowna via Beaverdale to Rock Creek and then across to Lethbridge, back to Ft. MacLeod and back up to Red Deer.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> So this is a 'thing'?


Make sure she swallows too. When I went to Tuk I was warned to not do anyone who lived there. Some of the ladies would do anything to get out of town. 


Lola said:


> Can you imagine trying to climb these stairs after a drunken night of partying? OMG scary


Being drunk is the only way I'd climb them.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> If I had a dollar for every time that has happened to me.....


You'd need all those dollars to pay for those kids.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Can you imagine trying to climb these stairs after a drunken night of partying? OMG scary


Sober that would be a pain.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

What an interesting book full of tragedy, corporate slime and deceit.


----------



## allthumbs56

Lola said:


> Can you imagine trying to climb these stairs after a drunken night of partying? OMG scary


How about lugging your 4x12 up there after a gig?


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


>


i'm not a fan of those motivational posters, BUT it's good advice. there are some people who's life goal seems to be to bring drama into other people's lives. 
i call them emotional vampires. cutting them out of your life is always a positive. oh the stories i could tell...


----------



## vadsy

Speaking of the dramatic....


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> What an interesting book full of tragedy, corporate slime and deceit.



As a direct result of the "Lehman shock" and resulting recession in 2008 we have some strict guidelines and audits that we must cooperate with and pass annually.

Laws have been passed all over the world (google Sarbanes Oxley) to improve financial reporting to stock holders.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


That can get to be expensive.


----------



## Electraglide

Motorcycle Trikes | Lehman Trikes USA


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 306980


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf

MarkM said:


> Great ride, have done that half dozen times. Ride across the Balfour ferry to Creston is another great ride. Come to think of it any ride in the Kootenies is great!


When I lived in Nelson decades ago, I made a point of riding up to the Kootenay glacier - inspired by the pic on the Kokanee cans and bottles. Now I can't stand the swill, but I still fondly remember the ride.


----------



## LanceT

High/Deaf said:


> When I lived in Nelson decades ago, I made a point of riding up to the Kootenay glacier - inspired by the pic on the Kokanee cans and bottles. Now I can't stand the swill, but I still fondly remember the ride.


Best thing about Kokanee beer were the sasquatch commercials. Best ever.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

I would love to drive that truck on the back.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


>



There's an overpass like that on the East bound lanes of the 401 somewhere between Toronto and Kingston (I know, that's quite a distance) with clear evidence of such an incident.

What an abrupt and shocking impact that must have been.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> There's an overpass like that on the East bound lanes of the 401 somewhere between Toronto and Kingston (I know, that's quite a distance) with clear evidence of such an incident.
> 
> What an abrupt and shocking impact that must have been.


There was an episode in Heavy Rescue where a dump truck left his box up and the same exact thing happened. What mess it created.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> There was an episode in Heavy Rescue where a dump truck left his box up and the same exact thing happened. What mess it created.


Was that the incident a few years ago where the guy was driving his huge dump truck while heavily intoxicated and either forgot his box up or did it deliberately and closed the Burlington Skyway for almost a week?

I wonder how much his insurance is now.


----------



## MarkM

Lola said:


>


You would not catch me on the low side sheep rock!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Was that the incident a few years ago where the guy was driving his huge dump truck while heavily intoxicated and either forgot his box up or did it deliberately and closed the Burlington Skyway for almost a week?
> 
> I wonder how much his insurance is now.


That I guess was another incident. This actually was eastbound near Courtice.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


They say hippos can actually move more quickly than you would think.
(& the name means river horse)


----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> They say hippos can actually move more quickly than you would think.
> (& the name means river horse)


I've heard them say hippos are one of the most dangerous animals in the world.


----------



## butterknucket

Bass Pro Shops hats....

Discuss


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> Bass Pro Shops hats....
> 
> Discuss


That's a thread on it's own, don'cha think?


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> I've heard them say hippos are one of the most dangerous animals in the world.


they can be, i make sure to have cheez cake handy just in case.


----------



## Doug Gifford

butterknucket said:


> I've heard them say hippos are one of the most dangerous animals in the world.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> That's a thread on it's own, don'cha think?


Well, I was getting the impression my 'discuss' threads were reffling some feathers, so just 'discuss' it here.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Who's that with Pablo?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I've heard them say hippos are one of the most dangerous animals in the world.


Yup and don't stand behind them.


----------



## oldjoat

more people killed by hippos than crocs each year ... territorial


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Who's that with Pablo?


Brigette Bardot


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> I've heard them say hippos are one of the most dangerous animals in the world.



Yup, they sure are. As a National Geo aficionado I have watched so many documentaries on this beast. If they don’t spear you to death with their tusks they will trample you to death with their 2 ton plus bodies. Mind you, they’re adorable when they’re babies.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> If they don’t spear you to death with their tusks they will trample you to death with their 2 ton plus bodies.


I've been in cougar bars like that.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I've been in cougar bars like that.


Me too.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253016359455383552


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## WCGill

Electraglide said:


> Where you living now WC? That ride from New Denver to Kaslo was fun on the Harley but imagine on pedal bike it could be a bitch. They say now they've rebuilt the Kettle it's good.


The road out of New Denver was a struggle until you got to the lake (Bear Lake?) almost halfway to Kaslo and then just rolling. Coming back into New Denver was a hoot, over 85km/h on the bikes. I no do that no more! I'm in Penticton.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 307154


Not too sure who the guy in glasses is looking at "Sophia" or "Jayne". Sophia said she was waiting for Jayne to pop out.


----------



## WCGill

laristotle said:


> View attachment 307154


I've seen different versions of this photo. Which one is real?


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure who the guy in glasses is looking at "Sophia" or "Jayne". Sophia said she was waiting for Jayne to pop out.


I watched the pic for 15 minutes and it didn't happen


----------



## Electraglide

WCGill said:


> The road out of New Denver was a struggle until you got to the lake (Bear Lake?) almost halfway to Kaslo and then just rolling. Coming back into New Denver was a hoot, over 85km/h on the bikes. I no do that no more! I'm in Penticton.


Used to go to New Denver when it was just a wide spot and they might change the keg in the bar once every month. Good fishing near the Roseberry campsite. Yeah, Bear Lake was close to the top. At certain times of the year it's an aptly named lake. Used to go to Slacks and the Casino in Penticton quite a bit. Same with doing the Canal and watching free concerts on Skaha beach. 'bout the only problem down there, this time of year, is the people who feed the geese. If you make it to Summerland have a cold one at the Perch. That was my home away from home for quite a few years. It was about half way between the nursery where I worked and where I lived.


----------



## Electraglide

WCGill said:


> I've seen different versions of this photo. Which one is real?











I think my younger brother still has dad's copy of Life with that pic in it.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


>


Divine kind of looks like Samantha Fish there.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

WCGill said:


> I've seen different versions of this photo. Which one is real?


They all look real to me. 

Oh you mean the photos


----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


> Divine kind of looks like Samantha Fish there.


Divine?

I thought it was Jessica Yaniv


----------



## Lola




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure who the guy in glasses is looking at "Sophia" or "Jayne". Sophia said she was waiting for Jayne to pop out.


That's not Sophia and that's not Jayne in post 18302.


----------



## laristotle

Guitar101 said:


> That's not Sophia and that's not Jayne in post 18302.


correct. It's not.
this is










Sophia Loren Finally Tells the Story Behind That Infamous Jayne Mansfield Photo

_Paramount had organized a party for me. All of cinema was there, it was incredible. And then comes in Jayne Mansfield, the last one to come. For me, that was when it got amazing. . . . She came right for my table. She knew everyone was watching. She sat down. And now, she was barely . . . Listen. Look at the picture. Where are my eyes? I’m staring at her nipples because I am afraid they are about to come onto my plate. In my face you can see the fear. I’m so frightened that everything in her dress is going to blow—BOOM!—and spill all over the table._


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

This is helping to ease the burden of boredom.This a brand new truck. It a beast. You can do surgery with truck. It’s so high tech! Lol I am watching episodes of this and reruns of Gator Nationals in Florida,


----------



## Electraglide

Try 'em, their good. Great for kids who are teething.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> That's not Sophia and that's not Jayne in post 18302.


Hence the "" marks and the real picture posted.


----------



## Electraglide

Russ Meyer's Vixen.


----------



## zontar

Ives.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Only at Walmart.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


>


ever since this meme began, i look for people like this in walmart. i haven't seen one yet. not in toronto, not here in wilmington. 
i want to be able to post one and say "see! they're real! walmartians are real! i have _SEEN them_!!!"

no luck so far though.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guitar101

cheezyridr said:


> ever since this meme began, i look for people like this in walmart. i haven't seen one yet. not in toronto, not here in wilmington.
> i want to be able to post one and say "see! they're real! walmartians are real! i have _SEEN them_!!!"
> 
> no luck so far though.


You need to be a greeter with a camera.


----------



## Electraglide

Bring Drive Ins back.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> Bring Drive Ins back.


I like that idea at first blush, but then I think about the snack bar and washroom facilities and it makes me think again about it.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Bring Drive Ins back.


i find it hilarious that so many people calling to bring back drive - ins. most people i know who used them never wanted to see them go. to my memory, they disappeared because they didn't bring in the money an indoor theater can, and because real estate prices took a big jump. i highly doubt the drive in is coming back. it would be fun, but not for first run movies. that would be too expensive, and it would suck. with streaming services being pretty reasonable, and everyone having giant screens at home, i don't think the drive in idea would work out. environmentalists would have a conniption. cops would be trolling for people drinking or smoking weed. no one wants to hear some honda with a fart can muffler pulling in 10 min after the start of the movie. it would be fun if they incorporated other things besides the movie, like the show & shine pictured in your post. but as a viewing experience, it's a dead idea.


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> i find it hilarious that so many people calling to bring back drive - ins. most people i know who used them never wanted to see them go. to my memory, they disappeared because they didn't bring in the money an indoor theater can, and because real estate prices took a big jump. i highly doubt the drive in is coming back. it would be fun, but not for first run movies. that would be too expensive, and it would suck. with streaming services being pretty reasonable, and everyone having giant screens at home, i don't think the drive in idea would work out. environmentalists would have a conniption. cops would be trolling for people drinking or smoking weed. no one wants to hear some honda with a fart can muffler pulling in 10 min after the start of the movie. it would be fun if they incorporated other things besides the movie, like the show & shine pictured in your post. but as a viewing experience, it's a dead idea.


you’d have to show Silver Screen and Turner Classics. the superhero crowd ain’t coming to these places


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> ever since this meme began, i look for people like this in walmart. i haven't seen one yet. not in toronto, not here in wilmington.
> i want to be able to post one and say "see! they're real! walmartians are real! i have _SEEN them_!!!"
> 
> no luck so far though.


a couple of years ago a golf tournament took me to Saskatoon and I needed a few things for the house we rented, Walmart seemed like a easy trip. it was busy and I was amazed by the characters in the parking lot, by the time I got inside it made me a little sad. the memes didn't seem as funny in real life, especially the kids attached to these people


----------



## WCGill

I'd heard you were getting soft.


----------



## iamthehub

cheezyridr said:


> i find it hilarious that so many people calling to bring back drive - ins. most people i know who used them never wanted to see them go. to my memory, they disappeared because they didn't bring in the money an indoor theater can, and because real estate prices took a big jump. i highly doubt the drive in is coming back. it would be fun, but not for first run movies. that would be too expensive, and it would suck. with streaming services being pretty reasonable, and everyone having giant screens at home, i don't think the drive in idea would work out. environmentalists would have a conniption. cops would be trolling for people drinking or smoking weed. no one wants to hear some honda with a fart can muffler pulling in 10 min after the start of the movie. it would be fun if they incorporated other things besides the movie, like the show & shine pictured in your post. but as a viewing experience, it's a dead idea.


I live near one in Oakville Ontario (5 Drive In). Every Friday and Saturday night there are so many cars lining up to get in. 

I haven't been since late 90s....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

WCGill said:


> I'd heard you were getting soft.


kids will do that, I guess theyre turning me into a ray of sunshine


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i find it hilarious that so many people calling to bring back drive - ins. most people i know who used them never wanted to see them go. to my memory, they disappeared because they didn't bring in the money an indoor theater can, and because real estate prices took a big jump. i highly doubt the drive in is coming back. it would be fun, but not for first run movies. that would be too expensive, and it would suck. with streaming services being pretty reasonable, and everyone having giant screens at home, i don't think the drive in idea would work out. environmentalists would have a conniption. cops would be trolling for people drinking or smoking weed. no one wants to hear some honda with a fart can muffler pulling in 10 min after the start of the movie. it would be fun if they incorporated other things besides the movie, like the show & shine pictured in your post. but as a viewing experience, it's a dead idea.


Try something running say a 318 or a 409 thru Blue Bottles....music to the ears, especially when there's a few of them. Also, in today's situation it's easier to social distance at a drive in than it is at a movie theatre. How many here are getting tired of being stuck with the big screen and streaming right now. Especially when you've had the kids around 24/7 for the last what 4 weeks or so. Trolling for smoking and drinking.....never was a big deal back in the day and weed is legal here now. And, because so many people are calling to bring back drive ins they would make money.....especially when those who have never been discover some of the 'side benefits' to them. Where there are still drive ins they seem to bring in a fair amount of people.....first run movies or not.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> I like that idea at first blush, but then I think about the snack bar and washroom facilities and it makes me think again about it.


Most of the time we took our own snacks and drinks and never worried about the washroom facilities. The snack bars never sold beer or rum or tequila.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Most of the time we took our own snacks and drinks and never worried about the washroom facilities. The snack bars never sold beer or rum or tequila.


maybe if you supported the establishment they could afford to stay open


----------



## High/Deaf

cheezyridr said:


> i find it hilarious that so many people calling to bring back drive - ins. most people i know who used them never wanted to see them go. to my memory, they disappeared because they didn't bring in the money an indoor theater can, and because real estate prices took a big jump. i highly doubt the drive in is coming back. it would be fun, but not for first run movies. that would be too expensive, and it would suck. with streaming services being pretty reasonable, and everyone having giant screens at home, i don't think the drive in idea would work out. environmentalists would have a conniption. cops would be trolling for people drinking or smoking weed. no one wants to hear some honda with a fart can muffler pulling in 10 min after the start of the movie. it would be fun if they incorporated other things besides the movie, like the show & shine pictured in your post. but as a viewing experience, it's a dead idea.


While those were contributing factors, I think the biggest cause for the drive-in's death was VCR's. Suddenly, you could smoke dope and drink and fool around while watching a nearly first-run movie in the comfort of your living room. Why deal with all the negatives that came with a drive-in?

Some B-movies were made specifically for the drive-in market. With the advent of VCR's (and then DVD and then streaming), we now call them independent films. The more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------



## Electraglide

There are still 3 Drive Ins in BC, opening between now and May first. PG has Invasion of the Body Snatchers on the 2nd of May but I'm not too sure if their go cart track or mini golf will be open. The Twilight in Abottsford has a double bill and so does the Starlight in Enderby. Sonic the Hedge Hog and 1917. Limited vehicles, one per 20' stall, buy tickets online. Personally I'd go see Invasion of the Body Snatchers.....especially if I could see it with the girl I saw it with in '65. Be nice if they double billed that with either Creature From The Black Lagoon or Plan Nine From Outer Space or maybe The Wild Angels or Motorpsycho. Last time I was at a Drive In movie would have been at the Starlight in 2012. From what I recall it was one of the Shrek movies and the wife (#3) and I acted like it was 1965 again but this time no one got pregnant. 
I'm not too sure if VCR's had much to do with the demise of drive ins but you could smoke, drink and fool around there no problem. I now they were going strong on the coast in the 80's. From what me and the wife (#2) figured out our son was started in either the Delta in Richmond or the Cascade in Burnaby. I do remember the Delta had a pond where we would race dad's battery powered boats when we lived on Lulu Island.....pre 1955. Not too sure what negatives there were with drive ins.....the movies were good and the fringe benefits were great.


----------



## butterknucket

I think the last time I was at a drive in was in 1994.


----------



## Electraglide

This would have been shown at the Lougheed Drive in. Ask Alice.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Last time I went to a drive-in was just a few years ago. Kingston Family Fun Drive In. Some dopey film about crime fighting hamsters. The big issue was the mosquitos. Windows up, too hot; windows down bzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## zontar

And let me tell you what you didn't win...


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 307466


Might be old man Jenkins.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> Bring Drive Ins back.


Twilight is still open, Aldergrove not Abbotsford. Limit one vehicle between poles due to Covid.



vadsy said:


> you’d have to show Silver Screen and Turner Classics. the superhero crowd ain’t coming to these places


Double bill at above is _Spies in Disguise_ and _Star Wars:_ _The Rise of Skywalker._


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Twilight is still open, Aldergrove not Abbotsford. Limit one vehicle between poles due to Covid.
> 
> 
> Double bill at above is _Spies in Disguise_ and _Star Wars:_ _The Rise of Skywalker._


Yup, Aldergrove, on the Fraser Highway. They opened last night. The first show should start in about 20 minutes. Didn't go there as much as the Cascade, the Delta, the Lougheed and the Westminster. Amazing how close some of those were to beer parlours. The Lougheed, the Villa and the Surf. Going to the Delta or the Surrey meant a run to Point Roberts after. In the Okanagan going to drive ins sometimes meant a road trip or two depending on what was playing where. Now it's the home of one of the last Drive ins in Canada. Not exactly a drive in was the screen they floated in Okanagan Lake outside the casino in Penticton.


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> Amazing how close some of those were to beer parlours.


I'm sure you've been to this one. Gone a couple years now I guess.


----------



## Lola

_Don’t forget to be grateful for what you have. _


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> I'm sure you've been to this one. Gone a couple years now I guess.


I don't recall a beer and wine store but they had strippers. It was called the Aldergrove for a long time. I remember this place too, among others.








Lots of beer parlours in that area.


----------



## jimsz

Just down the street from the Ivanhoe was the American pub, where we did one of our first gigs long ago. I remember we were doing LA Woman and at the end the entire bar starting cheering wildly. We didn't realize right away, but the Canucks had just scored an overtime goal on the big screen.


----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


>


My cousin has a French Bulldog.


----------



## keto

Lola said:


>


We've never had a pet, due to multiple factors that are now mostly gone. So, looking for a pupper, having never owned one. But, SPCA closed, couple charitable adoption places around don't have. Weirdest of all, kijiji has more WANTED posts or about equal, than for sale. I can well imagine bidding wars and scammers prospering. Laughing at some of the 'has to have papers has to be CHEAP' ads, sure, with the market like this?

Daughter is a volunteer with a local place, so might if not jump the line at least get advance warning. Not in a panic.


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure what negatives there were with drive ins.....the movies were good and the fringe benefits were great.


The picture was like watching a 27" TV from 12' away. I sit 12' from a 65" TV. 
The best sound system in a car won't touch a good HT system at home. Speaker placement is important - and never maximized in a car.
Your home is already heated (maybe cooled, too). You have to run your car on and off to stay comfortable. 

Seating? I don't know about you, but my home furniture is significantly more comfortable than the recaro-like seats in my car. Those seats are designed for cornering, not long-term comfort. Maybe if you own a 1966 Buick, but I still think those big ol' bench seats were a nightmare for iffy backs. YMMV.

Then there's the environmental things. I've been at drive-ins when the skies opened up. Not ideal watching a movie between the wiper wipes.

I could go on.

I can't think of one thing that is better in your car at a drive-in than at home with a good HT system. Unless you're 17 and the home you're in ain't yours.


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> The picture was like watching a 27" TV from 12' away. I sit 12' from a 65" TV.
> The best sound system in a car won't touch a good HT system at home. Speaker placement is important - and never maximized in a car.
> Your home is already heated (maybe cooled, too). You have to run your car on and off to stay comfortable.
> 
> Seating? I don't know about you, but my home furniture is significantly more comfortable than the recaro-like seats in my car. Those seats are designed for cornering, not long-term comfort. Maybe if you own a 1966 Buick, but I still think those big ol' bench seats were a nightmare for iffy backs. YMMV.
> 
> Then there's the environmental things. I've been at drive-ins when the skies opened up. Not ideal watching a movie between the wiper wipes.
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> I can't think of one thing that is better in your car at a drive-in than at home with a good HT system. Unless you're 17 and the home you're in ain't yours.


whats important in discussions like these is the memories, being real or made-up, that cannot be beat. would Electra go do a drive-in these days if they were open? probably not, almost 100% not actually. would he post about the time he went back in the day and how theyre just not the same anymore, absolutelee. the guy is just fighting for the good ol days, even if they weren't but they sure as hell are better than today,. or at least to him


----------



## Mooh

Memories? Not great.


----------



## cheezyridr

High/Deaf said:


> The picture was like watching a 27" TV from 12' away. I sit 12' from a 65" TV.
> The best sound system in a car won't touch a good HT system at home. Speaker placement is important - and never maximized in a car.
> Your home is already heated (maybe cooled, too). You have to run your car on and off to stay comfortable.
> 
> Seating? I don't know about you, but my home furniture is significantly more comfortable than the recaro-like seats in my car. Those seats are designed for cornering, not long-term comfort. Maybe if you own a 1966 Buick, but I still think those big ol' bench seats were a nightmare for iffy backs. YMMV.
> 
> Then there's the environmental things. I've been at drive-ins when the skies opened up. Not ideal watching a movie between the wiper wipes.
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> I can't think of one thing that is better in your car at a drive-in than at home with a good HT system. Unless you're 17 and the home you're in ain't yours.


this underscores my earlier point pretty well, but covers different aspects.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> My cousin has a French Bulldog.


We have one too. Love the breed. Very easy going. It’s blue exactly like this.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> The picture was like watching a 27" TV from 12' away. I sit 12' from a 65" TV.
> The best sound system in a car won't touch a good HT system at home. Speaker placement is important - and never maximized in a car.
> Your home is already heated (maybe cooled, too). You have to run your car on and off to stay comfortable.
> 
> Seating? I don't know about you, but my home furniture is significantly more comfortable than the recaro-like seats in my car. Those seats are designed for cornering, not long-term comfort. Maybe if you own a 1966 Buick, but I still think those big ol' bench seats were a nightmare for iffy backs. YMMV.
> 
> Then there's the environmental things. I've been at drive-ins when the skies opened up. Not ideal watching a movie between the wiper wipes.
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> I can't think of one thing that is better in your car at a drive-in than at home with a good HT system. Unless you're 17 and the home you're in ain't yours.


You went to the drive in with a girl to watch the movie? Strange. Can't see the point of a 65" tv myself. That's just me. I can remember parking the car on the back row and the picture on the screen was clear.....until the windows fogged over. Speaker, put in the car window or hanging from the bars of the bike was adequate.....the first time I went to a drive in that didn't have speakers they used FM on your car radio. My F100 had an AM radio.....and a bench seat. Bench seats helped you stay warm and comfortable. So it rained.....I know the Skyway in Vernon and I'm pretty sure the Cascade and the Lougheed would sell you an 'eyebrow' that shielded your windshield from rain and snow if you wanted it. I guess it's a different generation/community kind of thing. BTW when I was 17 there was no such thing as an HT system or, unless you were rich, a 27" t.v.. Ours was 18 to 20" I think, with rabbit ears. The house wasn't mine or my younger brother's but it was big enough to offer privacy to us and mom when it was needed.


----------



## Electraglide

jimsz said:


> Just down the street from the Ivanhoe was the American pub, where we did one of our first gigs long ago. I remember we were doing LA Woman and at the end the entire bar starting cheering wildly. We didn't realize right away, but the Canucks had just scored an overtime goal on the big screen.


Was that the one with the British style taps or was that the one across Main next door to the Cobalt. In the early 70's I worked under the Granville St. bridge just back of the Cecil and a bit later on the other side of False Creek at 1st and Ont. '75 to '82. Used to take rivets from there to a scrap dealer back of the Ivanhoe. I know most of the beer parlours in that area and off Hastings quite well. Played darts at the ANAF club on Main and 2nd (IIRC). 
This was a fun place.


----------



## keto

In my late teens, all night drive ins on long weekends were a big deal for the party crowd. Many misadventures. They really ended around 3-330am ish.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> In my late teens, all night drive ins on long weekends were a big deal for the party crowd. Many misadventures. They really ended around 3-330am ish.


Or sunup.


----------



## Lola

This brought a much needed smile to my face.


----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> I don't recall a beer and wine store but they had strippers. It was called the Aldergrove for a long time. I remember this place too, among others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of beer parlours in that area.


Was that close to the VIA train station, somehow I remember being there?


----------



## Electraglide

In the 70's, when I worked in Stanely Park and later when I went to Haida Gwaii I met people who carved Totem Poles. I recall in '73 or '74 they were carving a pole next to the Spaghetti factory in Gastown.


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> Was that close to the VIA train station, somehow I remember being there?


About a minute or so out the front door of the station, to your right down Main st.. The American was about 2 to three minutes past that with the Cobalt across the street. It was still there a couple of years ago.


----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> There are still 3 Drive Ins in BC, opening between now and May first. PG has Invasion of the Body Snatchers on the 2nd of May but I'm not too sure if their go cart track or mini golf will be open. The Twilight in Abottsford has a double bill and so does the Starlight in Enderby. Sonic the Hedge Hog and 1917. Limited vehicles, one per 20' stall, buy tickets online. Personally I'd go see Invasion of the Body Snatchers.....especially if I could see it with the girl I saw it with in '65. Be nice if they double billed that with either Creature From The Black Lagoon or Plan Nine From Outer Space or maybe The Wild Angels or Motorpsycho. Last time I was at a Drive In movie would have been at the Starlight in 2012. From what I recall it was one of the Shrek movies and the wife (#3) and I acted like it was 1965 again but this time no one got pregnant.
> I'm not too sure if VCR's had much to do with the demise of drive ins but you could smoke, drink and fool around there no problem. I now they were going strong on the coast in the 80's. From what me and the wife (#2) figured out our son was started in either the Delta in Richmond or the Cascade in Burnaby. I do remember the Delta had a pond where we would race dad's battery powered boats when we lived on Lulu Island.....pre 1955. Not too sure what negatives there were with drive ins.....the movies were good and the fringe benefits were great.


We took our sons to PG drive in when they were young and we lived there, guessing 98 ish.

SK still has a couple operating, one at Manitou near Watrous only about 45 minutes from where we live, they also have a horsehair dance hall that still operates.

My youth was spent at Fort Qu'appelle Sk drive-in on $5 a car load on Saturday night, I have seen about 15 people crawl out of a a 70's parisenne. That swing set and playground area was not safe for the likes of me!

My grandparents would drive us there, we had homemade popcorn, PopShoppe and they would fall asleep about an hour into the first movie and we watched movies that were not age appropriate.

Good times!


----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> About a minute or so out the front door of the station, to your right down Main st.. The American was about 2 to three minutes past that with the Cobalt across the street. It was still there a couple of years ago.


 Ya I had beers there in about 84'.


----------



## VHTO

@keto if you have a particular breed in mind, I'd suggest getting connected with some of the rescue organizations for those breeds. They will tend to have a lot of specific knowledge about the breed, the dog in question, and realistic assessments of how the dog might fare in a new home. 

IMHO it's also important to try to make sure the pet fits your lifestyle. For example, I love Labs and German Shepherds, but do not have the space or circumstances to give them the space and attention that those breeds deserve.

Ditto, if you expect a French bulldog to go for a 10km jog with you, it's not likely to happen. But they are well-suited to smaller spaces.

There are a few members here with Frenchies (myself included) and if that's one of the dog types you're considering, feel free to PM with questions.



keto said:


> We've never had a pet, due to multiple factors that are now mostly gone. So, looking for a pupper, having never owned one. But, SPCA closed, couple charitable adoption places around don't have. Weirdest of all, kijiji has more WANTED posts or about equal, than for sale. I can well imagine bidding wars and scammers prospering. Laughing at some of the 'has to have papers has to be CHEAP' ads, sure, with the market like this?
> 
> Daughter is a volunteer with a local place, so might if not jump the line at least get advance warning. Not in a panic.


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> We took our sons to PG drive in when they were young and we lived there, guessing 98 ish.
> 
> SK still has a couple operating, one at Manitou near Watrous only about 45 minutes from where we live, they also have a horsehair dance hall that still operates.
> 
> My youth was spent at Fort Qu'appelle Sk drive-in on $5 a car load on Saturday night, I have seen about 15 people crawl out of a a 70's parisenne. That swing set and playground area was not safe for the likes of me!
> 
> My grandparents would drive us there, we had homemade popcorn, PopShoppe and they would fall asleep about an hour into the first movie and we watched movies that were not age appropriate.
> 
> Good times!


Had a mid 60's Parisienne. Great drive in movie car.....either for you and your girl or getting a lot of people. If they were very friendly and the line up wasn't long you could get a lot in the trunk. If the line up was long and it was warm out you might hear a tad of pounding from the trunk.


----------



## Lola

Hysterical


----------



## butterknucket

This guy knows what he's doing.


----------



## zontar

placing too much emphasis on trivial or minor details; fussy.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> whats important in discussions like these is the memories, being real or made-up, that cannot be beat. would Electra go do a drive-in these days if they were open? probably not, almost 100% not actually. would he post about the time he went back in the day and how theyre just not the same anymore, absolutelee. the guy is just fighting for the good ol days, even if they weren't but they sure as hell are better than today,. or at least to him


Sometimes I find such 'recollections' amusing.






Maybe it's just the accent.


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 307706


Git along little dogies?
Ki Yo?


----------



## butterknucket

One day I'll be this.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> One day I'll be this.


Looks too neat to be me.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 307706


Once a Cowboy always a Cowboy Mother....


----------



## Lola

How are you coping mentally with this pandemic?


----------



## laristotle

No problem here.
I have all of you to keep me company.


----------



## Verne

and Kijiji @laristotle. You'll always have Kijiji with you.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> How are you coping mentally with this pandemic?


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


>



So, a dirty fat guy riding you?


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> So, a dirty fat guy riding you?


lol,. funniest thing all day


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> How are you coping mentally with this pandemic?


I’m not!

better now. Yeah! Picked up my guitar and started to play “While my guitar gently weeps”. It took me right out of my funk.

The meaning of the above mentioned
*“Everything has some purpose”*
The song began as an experiment with a theory from the I Ching while George was visiting his parents. “‘While My Guitar Gently Weeps’ was just a simple study based on the theory that everything has some purpose for being there at that given moment,” George explained. “I was thinking that anything I see when I open a book, I’m going to write a song about. So I opened this book and I saw ‘gently weeps’. I shut the book and then I started the tune.”


----------



## Electraglide

No


Jim DaddyO said:


> So, a dirty fat guy riding you?


Nope, a big old Mama. 








You want the seat when she's done?


----------



## MarkM

When I first started paving and building roads in 85 I worked with a dude that rode old Harley's and he liked gals such as that. Never went home alone and "liked that big car ride".

I don't judge, he ended up marrying a great gal that sat on the the little fender seat and they had a a beautiful little girl.

Everybody needs somebody to love!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> How are you coping mentally with this pandemic?


ahhh, if only the isolation was a little more...isolating, i would love it. the internet gives me all the human interaction i need, because it's never there when i don't want it to be. the internet never bangs on my door when i'm trying to sleep, and it doesn't talk when i'm trying to watch a show.



MarkM said:


> When I first started paving and building roads in 85 I worked with a dude that rode old Harley's and he liked gals such as that. Never went home alone and "liked that big car ride".
> 
> I don't judge, he ended up marrying a great gal that sat on the the little fender seat and they had a a beautiful little girl.
> 
> Everybody needs somebody to love!


some folks like corvettes, some folks like cadillacs. under the hood, they're all chevy


----------



## Wardo

Yeah but doesn’t the same fuel pump for a caddy cost 10 times it’s normal price .. lol


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> When I first started paving and building roads in 85 I worked with a dude that rode old Harley's and he liked gals such as that. Never went home alone and "liked that big car ride".
> 
> I don't judge, he ended up marrying a great gal that sat on the the little fender seat and they had a a beautiful little girl.
> 
> Everybody needs somebody to love!


I know quite a few guys and ladies like that. Fine upstanding people. Most of the ladies have their own bikes and have raised great families....a lot of them ride.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## bzrkrage

Raquel Welsh as Mary-Anne (thanks) from Giligans Isle.


----------



## bzrkrage

Some bike bells I’ve been painting.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> View attachment 307902


I’d like to see the torque wrench for those.. lol


----------



## oldjoat

hand tighten only !


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> View attachment 307902


Maybe it holds this bearing in place. (Main bearing for the London Eye)


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 307902


i wanna see someone torque-to-yeild those bolts



bzrkrage said:


> Raquel Welsh as Ginger from Giligans Isle.
> View attachment 307938


she looks a whole lot more like she's channeling maryanne


----------



## Electraglide

Not Ginger or Maryanne here.


----------



## mhammer

Wardo said:


> I’d like to see the torque wrench for those.. lol


Gotta use the right size, though. Because if you wreck the outside corners, you'll _never _be able to tighten them.

The good news is that if the nut falls off, you can be certain it won't roll under the workbench and require you to move everything to find it again.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Gotta use the right size, though. Because if you wreck the outside corners, you'll _never _be able to tighten them.
> 
> The good news is that if the nut falls off, you can be certain it won't roll under the workbench and require you to move everything to find it again.


If you round the corners just get a large one of these.








and about 10' or so of drill pipe.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


I was going to say Tolstoy.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Where's the trampoline or the volley ball videos?


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10218796121866928


----------



## bzrkrage

butterknucket said:


>


4th Member of ZZ Top? (Barry Gibbons)


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Where's the trampoline or the volley ball videos?



you're going to want to kill the sound for this one


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


All you have to do is whistle.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


The Gumm sisters. Francis was the youngest.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> you're going to want to kill the sound for this one


Nothing wrong with the sound, but, you forgot the trampolines. I got to get to London.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Claudia


----------



## butterknucket

I was looking forward to women's beach volleyball in the mornings with the Olympics being this summer, that was until everything was cancelled.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I was looking forward to women's beach volleyball in the mornings with the Olympics being this summer, that was until everything was cancelled.


A little old but Canadian. Welcome to Spanish Banks.




Wreck Beach is just a bit further down.


----------



## MarkM

bzrkrage said:


> Raquel Welsh as Mary-Anne (thanks) from Giligans Isle.
> View attachment 307938


She was a beautiful women that made my naughty bits tingle in my ill spent youth!


----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


That a Fargo?

I had a 72 Fargo with a 318 that was not nearly that cool.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


>


i used to haul my groceries that way. i cut out the child seat, and re enforced the floor with a piece of 20 ga aluminum. it could easily haul a case of gatorade, and groceries for 4 for a week.


----------



## High/Deaf

Jim DaddyO said:


> Maybe it holds this bearing in place. (Main bearing for the London Eye)


........... and *that's* why you don't want to be the last guy in line when they're handing out hardhats.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Jim DaddyO

High/Deaf said:


> ........... and *that's* why you don't want to be the last guy in line when they're handing out hardhats.


I'm not getting it....


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> ........... and *that's* why you don't want to be the last guy in line when they're handing out hardhats.


why?


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## ol' 58

The photographer is Cristina Arrigoni. Her stuff is outstanding


----------



## jb welder

High/Deaf said:


> ........... and *that's* why you don't want to be the last guy in line when they're handing out hardhats.





Jim DaddyO said:


> I'm not getting it....





vadsy said:


> why?


*** (Fischers Aktien-Gesellschaft) pretty much invented roller bearings and has been one of the world leaders in development and production ever since.
The key to it all was that they also invented the ball grinder.
Company History


----------



## High/Deaf

jb welder said:


> *** (Fischers Aktien-Gesellschaft) pretty much invented roller bearings and has been one of the world leaders in development and production ever since.
> The key to it all was that they also invented the ball grinder.
> Company History


I figured something like that. 

I just know a lot of guys wouldn't want that logo on a hardhat with some crews I've worked with or around. Maybe it's a North America thing.


----------



## jb welder

High/Deaf said:


> I figured something like that.
> 
> I just know a lot of guys wouldn't want that logo on a hardhat with some crews I've worked with or around. Maybe it's a North America thing.


Imagine the expression when they find bearings with that stamped on them in their Harley.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Jim DaddyO

jb welder said:


> *** (Fischers Aktien-Gesellschaft) pretty much invented roller bearings and has been one of the world leaders in development and production ever since.


OH, OK....sorry I'm a bit slow. It doesn't help that I worked there and kind of became immune to the reference. Tourists used to go by the plant and look at the sign in wonder and we used to tell them that's where we made them. The sign is gone off the side of the building now. It now says Schaeffler Group, as they bought it, along with the several other companies they own. 2 other bearing companies, LUK and INA ......LUK INA *** is the new joke.


----------



## jb welder

To be honest, I was kind of setting up for 'heh heh, he said ball grinder'.


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> *** (Fischers Aktien-Gesellschaft) pretty much invented roller bearings and has been one of the world leaders in development and production ever since.
> The key to it all was that they also invented the ball grinder.
> Company History


I know. 

in the oil patch we see a massive amount of *** everywhere. great stuff, you really knew quality when you got your hands on a genuine ***. I'm glad you showed up to rescue @High/Deaf from having to dig too deep in the *** hole. it looked like he panicked for a second and might have got himself into a sticky situation


----------



## Jim DaddyO

double post


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> Imagine the expression when they find bearings with that stamped on them in their Harley.


I don't think something so well engineered would be used to build a Harley


----------



## jb welder

My Italian Harley has them. Perhaps even more sacrilegious, it's all metric.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> My Italian Harley has them. Perhaps even more sacrilegious, it's all metric.


You have one of these? Cool. Beats all hell out of a Honda.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Imagine the expression when they find bearings with that stamped on them in their Harley.


Hmmm, all the ones I've ever changed have been like these.








or like these








Aside from that it don't matter what's on the bearing as long as they work.


----------



## Electraglide

I think the bearings in this say "Made In Japan" on them and might be metric. If I could find one for sale at a reasonable price I'd buy it.









I think all the bearings are either roller or needle.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> To be honest, I was kind of setting up for 'heh heh, he said ball grinder'.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

After Grad 1967.


----------



## Milkman

Hands pregnant in the afterlife.


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> You have one of these? Cool. Beats all hell out of a Honda.


Nope. Dirt.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Nope. Dirt.


'75 or so 125 TX? Still beats a Honda.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254233453329100801


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> '75 or so 125 TX? Still beats a Honda.


'75 SX175. Maybe better than a Honda, but can't hold a candle to my '72 Suzuki TS . Still a nice bike though. Just not a lot of guts and rides like a tank.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar




----------



## ol' 58

Here's a photographer whose work is extremely captivating. Just found this the other day. Features musicians, street people, etc. 
Gritty.

Cristina Arrigoni Photography


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> I know.
> 
> in the oil patch we see a massive amount of *** everywhere. great stuff, you really knew quality when you got your hands on a genuine ***. I'm glad you showed up to rescue @High/Deaf from having to dig too deep in the *** hole. it looked like he panicked for a second and might have got himself into a sticky situation


Wow. Really lame attempt, even for you, at a cover-up for "missing it by that much". Again. 

How the slightly-less-than-average have fallen.


----------



## Mooh

Almost 40 years ago I worked in Stratford Ontario, and drove past the *** factory regularly. It was one of several large industries in that little city (Standard Products, Samsonite, Reliance), and townsfolk were justifiably proud of their mark on the economy. Though I worked in the public sector, lots of my co-workers had come from industry, and they were a blue collar proud lot.


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> Wow. Really lame attempt, even for you, at a cover-up for "missing it by that much". Again.
> 
> How the slightly-less-than-average have fallen.


just typical old confused homeless man rambling, don't herp yourself


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## mhammer




----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## Electraglide

Frenchy99 said:


>


Gotta love 74's and 45's.


----------



## cheezyridr

at the end of last summer i bought this shed to house my bike over the winter. i nailed it to the asphalt with 8" spikes. today was super windy. i had to chase my shed across the neighbor's yard, and weigh it down so that i could take it apart and shove it in the basement. now my bike is sitting in the rain


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> i bought this shed to house my bike over the winter


Would've been easier and more cost effective to just wrap it in a tarp and bungee cord it.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Would've been easier and more cost effective to just wrap it in a tarp and bungee cord it.


i have a nice, fitted cover. the reason i don't use it is, again, the wind. 
several times in the past, the wind had blown over my covered bike. that bike was bigger, and about 200 lbs heavier than this one is.

i plan to put this one back together at some point, and use more and bigger spikes, maybe add some sand bags too. i'm going to look into what it will cost me to build a proper shed in it's place. if i can swing it, i'll do that instead.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


>


This could have been my Dad & me at one point.
He may still have a room full of these somewhere in his home.


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> at the end of last summer i bought this shed to house my bike over the winter. i nailed it to the asphalt with 8" spikes. today was super windy. i had to chase my shed across the neighbor's yard, and weigh it down so that i could take it apart and shove it in the basement. now my bike is sitting in the rain


Lots of these in our neighbourhood, and after a windstorm they wind up down the alley or street.
We also lost a gazebo cover to the wind (Not the frame which was held to the ground by 3 foot pieces of rebar.)


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> at the end of last summer i bought this shed to house my bike over the winter. i nailed it to the asphalt with 8" spikes. today was super windy. i had to chase my shed across the neighbor's yard, and weigh it down so that i could take it apart and shove it in the basement. now my bike is sitting in the rain


That's how you wash them. Before I moved here the various bike spent all year outside unless they were in the living room over winter being worked on. Some bungee cords and a tarp kept the snow off and they won't shrink in the rain or the snow.


----------



## Electraglide

Into your live a little rain must fall.









IIRC I took the tarp off and rode to work in the rain. When I left work I wiped the seat off and rode home again.


----------



## LanceT

cheezyridr said:


> at the end of last summer i bought this shed to house my bike over the winter. i nailed it to the asphalt with 8" spikes. today was super windy. i had to chase my shed across the neighbor's yard, and weigh it down so that i could take it apart and shove it in the basement. now my bike is sitting in the rain


Maybe time to build a permanent enclosure.


----------



## Electraglide

Shortly after this pic was taken some RCMP walked along the creek looking for who ever let fly with a 12 ga. Not too sure if they didn't see the plants or if they ignored them but back in '82 these were Verboten.








They ended up growing about 8' tall.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


>



This could become a trend. Seems like an upgrade.


Love the pull start.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

Milkman said:


> This could become a trend. Seems like an upgrade.
> 
> 
> Love the pull start.


I'd be concerned the frame and the gearbox couldn't handle the increase in power.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


>


142,000 miles.....A Yamaha or Honda with that amount of miles would be a boat anchor. Must have put one hell of a big battery in it too. Not too sure if I would have put the exhaust coming out where it does....might heat up the brake reservoir a bit. Going to chain all the way thru is a plus.....you can always fix a chain to get you home. (I have a master link on my key chain). If a belt goes, you're stuck. Well, at least it's still gas and they did it to a Harley. I just want to go with these guys to an auction.....a '95 Ultra with a 110 hp Revtec motor and 6 speed tranny for $2200.....sign me up. Sell the motor and tranny and put in a '74 Shovel with a Rachet top hand banger, kick start, Fat Bobs with a Cats Eye dash and a Bluedot Tombstone tail light. 6" risers with 16" Apes. Twin 1 3/4" straights with Fishtails. Change the spots so you can turn them on high or low beam and as the Stones have said, Paint It Black.


----------



## amagras

jb welder said:


> Simon Stalenhag (_Tales From the Loop_)


Mike Winkelmann (beeple) I don't know who is he, I just follow him on Twitter.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> 142,000 miles.....A Yamaha or Honda with that amount of miles would be a boat anchor. Must have put one hell of a big battery in it too. Not too sure if I would have put the exhaust coming out where it does....might heat up the brake reservoir a bit. Going to chain all the way thru is a plus.....you can always fix a chain to get you home. (I have a master link on my key chain). If a belt goes, you're stuck. Well, at least it's still gas and they did it to a Harley. I just want to go with these guys to an auction.....a '95 Ultra with a 110 hp Revtec motor and 6 speed tranny for $2200.....sign me up. Sell the motor and tranny and put in a '74 Shovel with a Rachet top hand banger, kick start, Fat Bobs with a Cats Eye dash and a Bluedot Tombstone tail light. 6" risers with 16" Apes. Twin 1 3/4" straights with Fishtails. Change the spots so you can turn them on high or low beam and as the Stones have said, Paint It Black.


i know personally, a guy with a suzuki marauder that had more miles on it than that, without ever cracking the cases. . honda goldwings and valks do more mileage than that without even blinking. same with royal stars, the concourse, and really any other japanese touring bike. revtech is not a harley built motor. we don't know if that motor had that kind of mileage on it, they may be referring to the frame. . japanese or american, any v-twin is a glorified lawn mower engine. that's the entire joke with that bike.

srk cycles buys almost all of their bikes at auction, and they keep their prices pretty low. another dealer, hannum's harley davidson is known for also being pretty reasonable. if you ever decide to come down and have a look, let me know, i can put you up, or at the very least fill your belly. check out the bikes and beards channel, and the srk cycles channel they're the same guys. you never know, you might find a sweet deal on a bike here. regular folks can't buy at the auctions like srk does. they're for dealers only. there are auctions we can buy from, but dealers show up there too, and usually outbid normal folks on the good stuff.


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> i know personally, a guy with a suzuki marauder that had more miles on it than that, without ever cracking the cases. . honda goldwings and valks do more mileage than that without even blinking. same with royal stars, the concourse, and really any other japanese touring bike. revtech is not a harley built motor. we don't know if that motor had that kind of mileage on it, they may be referring to the frame. . japanese or american, any v-twin is a glorified lawn mower engine. that's the entire joke with that bike.
> 
> srk cycles buys almost all of their bikes at auction, and they keep their prices pretty low. another dealer, hannum's harley davidson is known for also being pretty reasonable. if you ever decide to come down and have a look, let me know, i can put you up, or at the very least fill your belly. check out the bikes and beards channel, and the srk cycles channel they're the same guys. you never know, you might find a sweet deal on a bike here. regular folks can't buy at the auctions like srk does. they're for dealers only. there are auctions we can buy from, but dealers show up there too, and usually outbid normal folks on the good stuff.



I rode with a guy on a old BMW opposing twin, 214,000kms on it, said he did the basic maintenance. I thought that was crazy since my buddies were rebuilding Honda’s at 90K and Harley’s at 45K. Either way..,8-10 hrs riding in the rain on an R6 or Heritage Softail or 1200RT, the BMW has by far been the easiest days. I’ll take the modern features and peace of mind on the maintenance.


----------



## keto

Now, who in their right mind doesn't want to try one of these just once?










The thread where I found it on talkbass also had the perfect reply


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i know personally, a guy with a suzuki marauder that had more miles on it than that, without ever cracking the cases. . honda goldwings and valks do more mileage than that without even blinking. same with royal stars, the concourse, and really any other japanese touring bike. revtech is not a harley built motor. we don't know if that motor had that kind of mileage on it, they may be referring to the frame. . japanese or american, any v-twin is a glorified lawn mower engine. that's the entire joke with that bike.
> 
> srk cycles buys almost all of their bikes at auction, and they keep their prices pretty low. another dealer, hannum's harley davidson is known for also being pretty reasonable. if you ever decide to come down and have a look, let me know, i can put you up, or at the very least fill your belly. check out the bikes and beards channel, and the srk cycles channel they're the same guys. you never know, you might find a sweet deal on a bike here. regular folks can't buy at the auctions like srk does. they're for dealers only. there are auctions we can buy from, but dealers show up there too, and usually outbid normal folks on the good stuff.


The motor and tranny were newer.....the milage was on the rolling chassis. My older brothers wing had more milage than that and I've seen other bikes, Japanese and not, with more mileage than that. Hell, my 'Glide was probably getting close to that when the motor lunched. Same with shovel before I sold it. The speedos didn't work on either one so I'm not sure I've also seen Jap bikes that are garbage with less than 50,000 miles in them. As far as lawnmowers go I've never seen a stock one with a V-Twin in it, Japanese or not. As far as me coming down there, ain't gonna happen even tho a couple of gov'ts would want to see me if I did.....which would balance out them saying no anyway.


----------



## zontar

We don't need to do anything apart from just stop him entering the room.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> We don't need to do anything apart from just stop him entering the room.


Classic


----------



## Milkman

I hate to complain, but the Alphagetti I just ate tasted like Zoodles.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> I hate to complain, but the Alphagetti I just ate tasted like Zoodles.


Not such a big deal unless you're vegan


----------



## High/Deaf

My 1972 CT70 has over 1 million miles. And I haven't even had to change the oil or put gas in it yet.

Beat that!


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh

This was good, honey onion bread fresh from the bread maker. Standard white bread recipe with three tablespoons of local honey instead of sugar, and half an onion. Might try it again with whole wheat flour and maple syrup.


----------



## brucew

Just wanted to stop by and say "Hi", and hope all is well. Things here in SK are pretty much back to normal...sort of. Sweet cherry and peach tree's survived the winter which is Amazing(may have lost some blueberries), we're still prob 10 days from seeding. Wife has peanuts/squash started inside. Hoping sweet potato vines and turnip seeds get here soon.

Getting in "maybe" a half hr/day on the guitar (currently working on some JT Earle, Bukka White and Willie Newbern)

Usually this country it's winter until it's summer; this yr we actually have a spring, using it to get all the stuff we should have done 3 yrs ago off the list, and with old machinery, believe me, it's a Long one. No sign of humming birds or finches yet.

Take care everyone. Hope things are going well for all of you.


----------



## brucew

BTW, nice lookin' bread Mooh.


----------



## Electraglide

First it was killer bees and now this
Tracking the Asian Giant 'Murder' Hornet: A Deadly Pest Has Reached North America
Maybe these are part of the Plague of Bugs. I think that's plague 3.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> First it was killer bees and now this
> Tracking the Asian Giant 'Murder' Hornet: A Deadly Pest Has Reached North America
> Maybe these are part of the Plague of Bugs. I think that's plague 3.


Probably easier to deal with overall--but you never know.

Now as soon as movies start being made again, that will be one of the next disaster and/or monster movies.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Probably easier to deal with overall--but you never know.
> 
> Now as soon as movies start being made again, that will be one of the next disaster and/or monster movies.


Wasn't that a 'B' movie.....late 50's/early 60's? Some where between "Them" and "The Deadly Mantis"? Close to this>


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Wasn't that a 'B' movie.....late 50's/early 60's? Some where between "Them" and "The Deadly Mantis"? Close to this>


Remake time.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Remake time.


They'd never be as good as the original. Even if they could get Roger Corman to direct it.




Looks like they re did it in '95, turned it into sort of soft porn.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Sneaky

nm


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 308800


surely this belongs in the puns thread


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> View attachment 308802


Paster of Muppets.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Mooh said:


> Paster of Muppets.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> View attachment 308982
> 
> 
> View attachment 308984


nice work, now to sand down and stain the porch,. maybe power rake and aerate the grass..


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> View attachment 308982
> 
> 
> View attachment 308984


Looks great. The swing could use a little love.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4321270901220153


----------



## Doug Gifford

vadsy said:


> nice work, now to sand down and stain the porch,. maybe power rake and aerate the grass..


why?


----------



## vadsy

Doug Gifford said:


> why?


why not? cuz you give a rip about where you live and have some pride. why paint the top of the pillar? why stain the swing? why wash your car?


----------



## Doug Gifford

Ah! I go more for the "no-one lives there" aesthetic.


----------



## vadsy

you spelled 'lazy' wrong


----------



## Wardo

vadsy said:


> . .. why wash your car?


I don’t, it’s bad luck.


----------



## vadsy

Wardo said:


> I don’t, it’s bad luck.


really? I’ve heard it’s good luck


----------



## Wardo

It’s like one of them Ouija board things; better not to mess with it.


----------



## laristotle

Doug Gifford said:


> Ah! I go more for the "no-one lives there" aesthetic.


My neighbours have the 'trailer trash/crack head' look happening.
Garbage/blue box (unrinsed items) are set up by their front door. When they put it curbside the night before, the litter is spread out in the morning by the *****/skunks.
I mow my lawn four times to their once.
Nice kids otherwise though (mid twenties). Just former condo dwellers that don't give a shit about their property.


----------



## Wardo

My wife used to say that she was never afraid of any woman running off with me because I have the open fields and no money look... lol


----------



## laristotle

vadsy said:


> why wash your car?





Wardo said:


> I don’t, it’s bad luck.


I wait till it rains and drive through big puddles to do the underside.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Just former condo dwellers that don't give a shit about their property.


That's a t-shirt right there.


----------



## zontar

Ives. Oh, yes. Archibald Ives. Scots.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> Looks great. The swing could use a little love.


It should. I built it more than twenty years ago.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4321270901220153


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> nice work, now to sand down and stain the porch,. maybe power rake and aerate the grass..


Some of yous guys and your priorities. Did no one else catch the free stuff leaning up against the pole across the street? Score!


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> My neighbours have the 'trailer trash/crack head' look happening.
> Garbage/blue box (unrinsed items) are set up by their front door. When they put it curbside the night before, the litter is spread out in the morning by the *****/skunks.
> I mow my lawn four times to their once.
> Nice kids otherwise though (mid twenties). Just former condo dwellers that don't give a shit about their property.


I used to mow the lawn, front and back, when the trees growing there were about a foot or so tall, same with washing the truck.....twice a year if I was feeling generous. Actually the back lawn got 'mowed' more in the winter with the snow blower. The garbage cans were put out in the back alley once a week for the deer, moose and coyotes to go thru if they wanted. The recyclables that had a deposit on them went into the shed 'till it was time to cash them in. The ex would take her car thru a car was once a week and clean her bike about the same amount of time. She'd spend a couple of hours polishing the chrome and throw things at me when I would suggest one or two other things that could do with polishing. Tried the blue box thing once but someone stole it. Not too sure if they had a bunch of records or wanted to make a coffee table or use as jack stands. Something like this.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Some of yous guys and your priorities. Did no one else catch the free stuff leaning up against the pole across the street? Score!


Looks like a crib sized mattress or two. Have no need for those, thank god.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Looks like a crib sized mattress or two. Have no need for those, thank god.


it’s a 2007 Road King, you can tell by the air filter cover but you have to squint real hard


----------



## MarkM

brucew said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say "Hi", and hope all is well. Things here in SK are pretty much back to normal...sort of. Sweet cherry and peach tree's survived the winter which is Amazing(may have lost some blueberries), we're still prob 10 days from seeding. Wife has peanuts/squash started inside. Hoping sweet potato vines and turnip seeds get here soon.
> 
> Getting in "maybe" a half hr/day on the guitar (currently working on some JT Earle, Bukka White and Willie Newbern)
> 
> Usually this country it's winter until it's summer; this yr we actually have a spring, using it to get all the stuff we should have done 3 yrs ago off the list, and with old machinery, believe me, it's a Long one. No sign of humming birds or finches yet.
> 
> Take care everyone. Hope things are going well for all of you.



Thanks Bruce , we live in rural sk and are trying to grow tress and an orchrid of Uof S trees. Fricken rabbits chewed th cherry tress to hey!

The ice came off the lake late last week and was a big event working from home!

I am happy too go back to my previous job. My bride hates me now and is sick of me talking about guitars ?

Life is better!


----------



## Eric Reesor

Proof that severe brain damage is being caused by the use of cheap steel string guitars.


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> My neighbours have the 'trailer trash/crack head' look happening.
> Garbage/blue box (unrinsed items) are set up by their front door. When they put it curbside the night before, the litter is spread out in the morning by the *****/skunks.
> I mow my lawn four times to their once.
> Nice kids otherwise though (mid twenties). Just former condo dwellers that don't give a shit about their property.


----------



## Electraglide

Come on Baba Looey.


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> First it was killer bees and now this
> Tracking the Asian Giant 'Murder' Hornet: A Deadly Pest Has Reached North America
> Maybe these are part of the Plague of Bugs. I think that's plague 3.


Yea, I just heard that the other day. They're just across the border in Washington. 

So I went on line and bought this bug zapper from Russian military surplus. 










The neighbors aren't happy ------- but just wait till they're all eaten by giant hornets and I only glow in the dark. That'll show 'em.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, I just heard that the other day. They're just across the border in Washington.
> 
> So I went on line and bought this bug zapper from Russian military surplus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbors aren't happy ------- but just wait till they're all eaten by giant hornets and I only glow in the dark. That'll show 'em.


From what they say they found one in White Rock and a nest in Nanaimo. Not that far from you. Best be careful they don't fly under the radar. They seem like they could be a handful.


----------



## Milkman

jb welder said:


> Some of yous guys and your priorities. Did no one else catch the free stuff leaning up against the pole across the street? Score!


First of the month. It's a rental building. People move.

We spent much of yesterday working on the yard and doing little repairs. I didn't just fix the cement caps on the posts. I also painted the ceiling in the porch.

But, and this may seem like not such a big deal, one of the things that really drove home how bad my heart condition was last fall before my surgery, was my absolute inability to complete the job of mowing my lawn without stopping every three or four minutes to sit down and rest.

It was only after I finished doing so yesterday that I realized how much things have improved. It was a nice feeling.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> First of the month. It's a rental building. People move.
> 
> We spent much of yesterday working on the yard and doing little repairs. I didn't just fix the cement caps on the posts. I also painted the ceiling in the porch.
> 
> But, and this may seem like not such a big deal, one of the things that really drove home how bad my heart condition was last fall before my surgery, was my absolute inability to complete the job of mowing my lawn without stopping every three or four minutes to sit down and rest.
> 
> It was only after I finished doing so yesterday that I realized how much things have improved. It was a nice feeling.
> 
> View attachment 309068


I almost lost my dad many years ago to a heart problem. Emergency surgery was required.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> I almost lost my dad many years ago to a heart problem. Emergency surgery was required.


Well, I'm glad to know he survived that, and I'm sure as hell glad I did.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## LanceT

Electraglide said:


> From what they say they found one in White Rock and a nest in Nanaimo


Those are both retirement communities. They won’t be leaving.


----------



## Electraglide

LanceT said:


> Those are both retirement communities. They won’t be leaving.


That's true, especially the nest in Nanaimo. Like a Cheech and Chong movie it's Up In Smoke I believe. The one in White Rock is probably just another damned yankee sneaking across Zero Ave. to have a baby or two. Cheaper up here. That idea got pinned too.


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> From what they say they found one in White Rock and a nest in Nanaimo. Not that far from you. Best be careful they don't fly under the radar. They seem like they could be a handful.


Stuff like that is why I don't have a problem wearing a full coverage helmet.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Stuff like that is why I don't have a problem wearing a full coverage helmet.


As it flies into the helmet and stings you behind the ear. A friend had that happen while wearing a full face. Wasp hit his neck and climbed up under the helmet and stung him.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Wasp hit his neck and climbed up under the helmet and stung him.


That happened to me when I first started riding and wore a 3/4.
After that, I got a brain bucket.


----------



## oldjoat

same thing on my second ride in the country .... 
skid marks on the ground (and in my shorts) 
got the full face up and he flew off .... (damned riding gloves)


----------



## Verne




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## ol' 58

First time I got stung riding was when a hornet flew into my full face helmet when the visor was up. The second time one flew into my temple wearing a shorty. Third time one flew into my zipped down jacket. Fourth time one flew up my left sleeve. Also caught a bat in the forehead while wearing a lid (I never wore one in jurisdictions that didn't demand it, and sometimes not in jurisdictions that did) and I once caught a beetle right in the teeth. THAT hurt. But I didn't cry. Much.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> That happened to me when I first started riding and wore a 3/4.
> After that, I got a brain bucket.


I wear the smallest 'legal' brain bucket in Ab. My ones for B.C. are even smaller and the do have DOT stickers on them. Personally I go without one where and when I can. The only good thing about a full face is when you grab it by the chin piece and lay it upside someones head. I've been stung a couple of times but never because of a helmet. Once in the throat, once on my leg after the wasp flew into a tear in my jeans, got hit in the chest by a bird about the size of a sparrow and I've been hit quite a few times by cig. butts and bottle caps thrown out of car windows. Those rate the car a size 13 in the door.


----------



## Electraglide

I appreciate the ladies who don't wear them, any time any where and like the author would like to see what happens in space.
Is Not Wearing A Bra During Self-Isolation A Bad Idea?


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> As it flies into the helmet and stings you behind the ear. A friend had that happen while wearing a full face. Wasp hit his neck and climbed up under the helmet and stung him.


Don't do the parade riding so I wouldn't know about that.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Don't do the parade riding so I wouldn't know about that.


Nope, you just play in the mud.


----------



## cheezyridr

jb welder said:


> Stuff like that is why I don't have a problem wearing a full coverage helmet.


i took a june bug to the forehead once. that was not good. took a pigeon to the forehead, and that sucked. felt like a baseball to the face. yeah, that happened once too but not on a bike. i did get a wasp in the full face helmet once, but somehow got the helmet off without getting stung. the 2 times i did get stung, they were caught in the straps of my 1/2 helmet.



Electraglide said:


> As it flies into the helmet and stings you behind the ear. A friend had that happen while wearing a full face. Wasp hit his neck and climbed up under the helmet and stung him.


i strap a helmet to the back seat if i'm going to the corner store, but if i'm valley cruisin or on the hiway, i'm attgat. the very first time i visited canada, i was coming up i-90 somewhere near buffalo when a truck kicked up a bolt that barely missed my windsheild, and hit my helmet. it cut a groove in the helmet.


----------



## butterknucket

ol' 58 said:


> First time I got stung riding was when a hornet flew into my full face helmet when the visor was up. The second time one flew into my temple wearing a shorty. Third time one flew into my zipped down jacket. Fourth time one flew up my left sleeve. Also caught a bat in the forehead while wearing a lid (I never wore one in jurisdictions that didn't demand it, and sometimes not in jurisdictions that did) and I once caught a beetle right in the teeth. THAT hurt. But I didn't cry. Much.


I got stung by a bumble bee on my thigh while fourwheeling with shorts on.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

I got stung in the driveway drinking my coffee. They flew right in to my cup unbeknownst to me. I had put the flap down on my coffee but it popped right up. I got stung twice on the tongue and it hurt like hell.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> I got stung in the driveway drinking my coffee. They flew right in to my cup unbeknownst to me. I had put the flap down on my coffee but it popped right up. I got stung twice on the tongue and it hurt like hell.


But there's nothing like running over a yellow jacket nest with the lawnmower while wearing shorts.......and not knowing you just ran over it.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> But there's nothing like running over a yellow jacket nest with the lawnmower while wearing shorts.......and not knowing you just ran over it.


ouch!


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> But there's nothing like running over a yellow jacket nest with the lawnmower while wearing shorts.......and not knowing you just ran over it.


The first time I went to Long Beach on the Island in 1970 a bunch of us ended up body surfing. We knew about red tide but no one said a thing about getting stung by Jelly Fish. Both in the water and on the sand. Like being stung by a bunch of bees all at the same time. The road was mostly logging road and you could camp on the beaches. No need for reservations back then.


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> But there's nothing like running over a yellow jacket nest with the lawnmower while wearing shorts.......and not knowing you just ran over it.


I never wear shorts when mowing--got hit by twigs & rocks as a kid, so --always pants.


----------



## Milkman

I don't ride a motorcycle but in general, wasps and bees and similar don't seem to bother with me much.

I can only remember being stung twice in my life and one of those was me stepping on a hornet.

Just lucky I guess.


----------



## ol' 58

Milkman said:


> I don't ride a motorcycle but in general, wasps and bees and similar don't seem to bother with me much.
> 
> I can only remember being stung twice in my life and one of those was me stepping on a hornet.
> 
> Just lucky I guess.


Wow. I can't imagine. I have been stung so many times in so many places on my body in so many different circumstances I can't remember them all. I'm a bit of a magnet I guess. It doesn't worry me, unless those freaking Murder Wasps get to southern Ontario.


----------



## allthumbs56

Imagine how bad it will be if the Murder Wasps and Killer Bees form a coalition.


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Imagine how bad it will be if the Murder Wasps and Killer Bees form a coalition.



I think it's supposed to be toads and locusts next.


----------



## Lola




----------



## LanceT

Lola said:


>


Not truly caring what people think means you don’t need to post about how much you don’t care what people think.


----------



## Electraglide

Seems there is a benifit to the killer hornet. I wonder what the Shochu tastes like.
In Japan, the ‘Murder Hornet’ Is Both a Lethal Threat and a Tasty Treat
I've had Tequilia with Scorpions in it and something from Viet Nam with snakes and scorpions in it so it might not be too bad. 








The Tequilia tasted about normal and the Vietnamese whisky was a bit rough but probably no worse than a Sourtoe Cocktail. If I ever get back to Dawson City I'll have to try one.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


>


----------



## Milkman

Doug Gifford said:


>


That's some funny shit there.

Two wrongs don't make a right, (but three do).

LMAO


----------



## Electraglide

Had those and Firesign theatre......among others.


----------



## Lola

LanceT said:


> Not truly caring what people think means you don’t need to post about how much you don’t care what people think.


Let’s split hairs okay?
Everyone is bored out of their gourd I guess. 
Take from it what you will because *I don’t care! *


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Let’s split hairs okay?
> Everyone is bored out of their gourd I guess.
> Take from it what you will because *I don’t care! *


Not too bored Lola but then I get out and about just about every day. Shopping, seeing what's out there etc., just about like normal. Depending what the weather is like I might go and test ride a few bikes with my son on Friday. He's looking for one around here and tho I'm not looking for one from a dealer around here taking one or two for a ride would be OK. Do I care that you don't care about what lance thinks......not in the least.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


>


Let's break it down:

I'm too old to worry about who likes me and who dislikes me.
_First of all Lola, you're not that old.
_
If you love me, I love you,
_That can't be true. You don't really love someone just because they love you do you.
_
If you support me, I support you.
_It would be nice if more people thought this way.
_
If you hate me, I don't care.
_Most people don't want to be hated and If your being truthful, I don't think you do either.
_
Life goes on with or without you.
_Now that's totally true.
_
I give you 2 out of 5 Lola. I would have deleted this when I realized how stupid it was but it took me so long to do it, I just couldn't.

PS: Were all in this together.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## spacebard

Electraglide said:


> From what they say they found one in White Rock and a nest in Nanaimo. Not that far from you. Best be careful they don't fly under the radar. They seem like they could be a handful.





jb welder said:


> Stuff like that is why I don't have a problem wearing a full coverage helmet.



These things can kill a mouse within a minute


Feared giant 'murder hornet' filmed killing a mouse in less than a minute


----------



## butterknucket

I re


spacebard said:


> These things can kill a mouse within a minute
> 
> 
> Feared giant 'murder hornet' filmed killing a mouse in less than a minute



I read that as killing a moose in under a minute. 

My eyes are tired.....


----------



## zontar




----------



## keto

zontar said:


>


BING you rang the bell. Prize every time for Ramones. WINNNAH OVAH HEAHHHH!


----------



## zontar

keto said:


> BING you rang the bell. Prize every time for Ramones. WINNNAH OVAH HEAHHHH!


I Don't Care....


----------



## cheezyridr

here is a random thought for you. 

a long time ago i read this book, part of it talked about koko the gorilla. remember her? the one they taught to sign? one time they took her to some wild gorrillas, to see what they could learn about them through her. she came back after a short time, and said she didn't like the other gorillas because they were "stupid". she was judging them. because she had a more complex language, her mind could conceptualize something abstract that they could not. 
words expanded her mind. 
i don't think i would have realized that if i had not read about that story. 
i learned something from a gorilla. 
that i never met.
because someone else i never met, gave the gorilla a language. 
that's pretty frickin wild


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Let's break it down:
> 
> I'm too old to worry about who likes me and who dislikes me.
> _First of all Lola, you're not that old.
> _
> If you love me, I love you,
> _That can't be true. You don't really love someone just because they love you do you.
> _
> If you support me, I support you.
> _It would be nice if more people thought this way.
> _
> If you hate me, I don't care.
> _Most people don't want to be hated and If your being truthful, I don't think you do either.
> _
> Life goes on with or without you.
> _Now that's totally true.
> _
> I give you 2 out of 5 Lola. I would have deleted this when I realized how stupid it was but it took me so long to do it, I just couldn't.
> 
> PS: Were all in this together.


But you see, I don’t really care if you love me, hate me, loathe me or think any less of me for having posted this. My life goes on regardless of what anyone thinks.

I honestly posted this with good intentions but obviously to no avail except for the ppl that gave me a like.

I have become cynical over the years.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I re
> 
> 
> 
> I read that as killing a moose in under a minute.
> 
> My eyes are tired.....


That's mosquitoes in the Yukon and Alaska.


----------



## Electraglide

spacebard said:


> These things can kill a mouse within a minute
> 
> 
> Feared giant 'murder hornet' filmed killing a mouse in less than a minute


I wonder if zontar knows that?


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> here is a random thought for you.
> 
> a long time ago i read this book, part of it talked about koko the gorilla. remember her? the one they taught to sign? one time they took her to some wild gorrillas, to see what they could learn about them through her. she came back after a short time, and said she didn't like the other gorillas because they were "stupid". she was judging them. because she had a more complex language, her mind could conceptualize something abstract that they could not.
> words expanded her mind.
> i don't think i would have realized that if i had not read about that story.
> i learned something from a gorilla.
> that i never met.
> because someone else i never met, gave the gorilla a language.
> that's pretty frickin wild


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> I wonder if zontar knows that?


Mice have been gone for some time now--but if I get them again--cool.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> I re
> 
> 
> 
> I read that as killing a moose in under a minute.
> 
> My eyes are tired.....



That would be one bad assed wasp.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> But you see, I don’t really care if you love me, hate me, loathe me or think any less of me for having posted this. My life goes on regardless of what anyone thinks.
> 
> I honestly posted this with good intentions but obviously to no avail except for the ppl that gave me a like.
> 
> I have become cynical over the years.


Indifference is how I handle the haters. I have no need to tell them I don't like them or care what they think.

ps: I went back and gave you a like.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


>


My sons loved Koko growing up. Koko is the true meaning of “gentle giant”. How incredibly smart this gorilla was. Smarter then some ppl I know. Lmao!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> My sons loved Koko growing up. Koko is the true meaning of “gentle giant”. How incredibly smart this gorilla was. Smarter then some ppl I know. Lmao!


Would you like to list them? That might be fun.

_(Please don't. Just kidding)_


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> That would be one bad assed wasp.


They would give Blackie Lawless a run for his money.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Lola said:


>


I have been made to feel like I should apologize for posting this. I am sorry if anyone takes offence about what I post. 
Certain things have great meaning for me and the above statements reflect me and the way I think. 

I am truly sorry to anyone that I offended. 

I will quietly walk away with my tail between my legs.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> I have been made to feel like I should apologize for posting this. I am sorry if anyone takes offence about what I post.
> Certain things have great meaning for me and the above statements reflect me and the way I think.
> 
> I am truly sorry to anyone that I offended.
> 
> I will quietly walk away with my tail between my legs.


I think we've moved on.., here is a picture of a baby goat


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> They would give Blackie Lawless a run for his money.


no way dude! nothing on the earth can come close to blackie lawless, and i can prove it







he's riding a bad-ass harley, in the desert
he has random concerts in the desert, to no one
he's being watched by a hot 80's chick dressed in red, who has a mysterious staff, and she can teleport AND throw fire
he has saw blades attached to his arms
he wears a heavy metal superhero uniform
he can dance his ass off wearing women's shoes
his guitar player has a skeleton head guitar, and his bass is called a warlock
at the obviously magical place in the desert, he meets up with the hot 80's chick who randomly disappears  again
there is random fire and explosions for no apparent reason, and after screaming, he rides through it all, unscathed. in the desert
he points at the camera alot
he's made it abundantly clear that he is a wild child

*disclaimer:* truth is blackie lawless was my hero in the 80's, and wasp is one of my favorite bands. i still have periods where play nothing but wasp for days at a time, with regularity. to me, he is the embodiment of what the 80's was really about, and i'll use any excuse (no matter how flimsy) i can think of to post a video of them.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> no way dude! nothing on the earth can come close to blackie lawless, and i can prove it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's riding a bad-ass harley, in the desert
> he has random concerts in the desert, to no one
> he's being watched by a hot 80's chick dressed in red, who has a mysterious staff, and she can teleport AND throw fire
> he has saw blades attached to his arms
> he wears a heavy metal superhero uniform
> he can dance his ass off wearing women's shoes
> his guitar player has a skeleton head guitar, and his bass is called a warlock
> at the obviously magical place in the desert, he meets up with the hot 80's chick who randomly disappears  again
> there is random fire and explosions for no apparent reason, and after screaming, he rides through it all, unscathed. in the desert
> he points at the camera alot
> he's made it abundantly clear that he is a wild child
> 
> *disclaimer:* truth is blackie lawless was my hero in the 80's, and wasp is one of my favorite bands. i still have periods where play nothing but wasp for days at a time, with regularity. to me, he is the embodiment of what the 80's was really about, and i'll use any excuse (no matter how flimsy) i can think of to post a video of them.


He also needed hospital care for setting off fireworks on stage from his crotch.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Guitar101

I got my Covid-19 insurance rebate cheque today. $38  Not complaining, it's better than nothing. About the same as 24 bottles of Sleemans Clear. Whoopee


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> no way dude! nothing on the earth can come close to blackie lawless, and i can prove it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's riding a bad-ass harley, in the desert
> he has random concerts in the desert, to no one
> he's being watched by a hot 80's chick dressed in red, who has a mysterious staff, and she can teleport AND throw fire
> he has saw blades attached to his arms
> he wears a heavy metal superhero uniform
> he can dance his ass off wearing women's shoes
> his guitar player has a skeleton head guitar, and his bass is called a warlock
> at the obviously magical place in the desert, he meets up with the hot 80's chick who randomly disappears  again
> there is random fire and explosions for no apparent reason, and after screaming, he rides through it all, unscathed. in the desert
> he points at the camera alot
> he's made it abundantly clear that he is a wild child
> 
> *disclaimer:* truth is blackie lawless was my hero in the 80's, and wasp is one of my favorite bands. i still have periods where play nothing but wasp for days at a time, with regularity. to me, he is the embodiment of what the 80's was really about, and i'll use any excuse (no matter how flimsy) i can think of to post a video of them.


An '85 FXR is bad ass?


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> He also needed hospital care for setting off fireworks on stage from his crotch.


aha!!! further proof! a japanese giant hornet would never survive that. they're heat sensitive


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> An '85 FXR is bad ass?


it is when you're riding it in the desert, and a hot 80's chick with a staff is throwing fire and teleporting all over the place


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


Would that be a Fiddlehead that the grasshopper chilling out on? I love the vibrancy of all the tonal qualities of that refreshing green colour. Beautiful.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> Would that be a Fiddlehead that the grasshopper chilling out on?


Fiddle head, yes. Grasshopper, no. Preying Mantis.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> it is when you're riding it in the desert, and a hot 80's chick with a staff is throwing fire and teleporting all over the place


To each his own cheezy. me, I prefer someone from the early 70's with a Shovelhead.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


>


I don't know how much but know that one is newer, but anyways Dad had a 242, about a '74 iirc. Car could go hard, said he had it over 140mph and said it felt good at that speed, but took forever to get there. 4cyl.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


>



I had a 244. Great car. I think mine was an '85. Fuel injected. I had a friend with one a year older that had a carburetor and was a dog as far as get up and go was concerned.


----------



## butterknucket

keto said:


> I don't know how much but know that one is newer, but anyways Dad had a 242, about a '74 iirc. Car could go hard, said he had it over 140mph and said it felt good at that speed, but took forever to get there. 4cyl.


When I was a kid in the 80's, my dad took a job in England for a while so we moved over there. His company car was an older Volvo station wagon (I don't know the year or model, but it wasn't new). Anyway, he didn't care much for it and tried to damage it many times by winding it out of fourth and then jamming into third and hitting the gas. It never hurt it. 

He was even in a multi car pile up with it. Guess which car was the only one to come out unscathed? 

One day I was with him going down the M1 and he said, "Right now we're actually going 150mph."


----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


> When I was a kid in the 80's, my dad took a job in England for a while so we moved over there. His company car was an older Volvo station wagon (I don't know the year or model, but it wasn't new). Anyway, he didn't care much for it and tried to damage it many times by winding it out of fourth and then jamming into third and hitting the gas. It never hurt it.
> 
> He was even in a multi car pile up with it. Guess which car was the only one to come out unscathed?
> 
> One day I was with him going down the M1 and he said, "Right now we're actually going 150mph."


My brother (maybe both) and I were in the back when mom stuck the nose out too far in an intersection, with traffic right in the back window, and got smoked by a cement truck. Car got spun but was not terrifically damaged. Mom was scared shitless, we were fine.


----------



## Mooh

butterknucket said:


>



I had a ‘74, blue. Awesome car, handled like a dream, reasonable on gas, carried a shit load of gear, chicks didn’t dig it until they rode in it but it was the car of Mooh and Mrs. Mooh’s dating life. I even kinda sorta lived in it for a few months when I was going through a rough patch. Never got pulled over, I think the fuzz thought it must belong to an old man.


----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> I had a ‘74, blue. Awesome car, handled like a dream, reasonable on gas, carried a shit load of gear, chicks didn’t dig it until they rode in it but it was the car of Mooh and Mrs. Mooh’s dating life. I even kinda sorta lived in it for a few months when I was going through a rough patch. Never got pulled over, I think the fuzz thought it must belong to an old man.


They do give off the cardigan and velcro shoes vibe.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


No piercings.


----------



## Verne

Maybe none you can see........


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


>


I'm sorry, you said her name is what?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

keto said:


> I'm sorry, you said her name is what?


Claudine Auger


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Maybe none you can see........


The way the sun is shining down you would see the sparkle and if the pic is from around the time of the van most girls didn't have too many things pierced anyway.


----------



## MarkM

cheezyridr said:


> it is when you're riding it in the desert, and a hot 80's chick with a staff is throwing fire and teleporting all over the place


 That hot 80's chick is now almost 60, I'm sitting beside her right now!

Neither one of us look like that anymore?


----------



## Lola

MarkM said:


> That hot 80's chick is now almost 60, I'm sitting beside her right now!
> 
> Neither one of us look like that anymore?


We all change as we get older, it’s inevitable. I do like the new improved me much better, mentally at least. I am not that wall flower anymore. I am feisty and confident. When I was younger everyone just pushed me around because I let them but never again.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58

Add crutches and a knee brace and it describes how I feel about 2020 so far about right.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Doug Gifford said:


>


Incredible!! I love big rigs and rotator trucks so this really appealed to me. Some of these were horrendous accidents that might have been prevented but we’ll never know. Thx.


----------



## Lola

1935 Delahaye. So aerodynamic looking. Great colour as well.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Lola said:


> Incredible!! I love big rigs and rotator trucks so this really appealed to me. Some of these were horrendous accidents that might have been prevented but we’ll never know. Thx.


Red Sovine is your man!


----------



## Milkman




----------



## butterknucket

John Fogerty playing in a hotel in 1987. I saw this a long time ago and wonder if there's a story behind it.


----------



## Lola

Doug Gifford said:


> Red Sovine is your man!


Some beautiful vintage trucks. Thx for the vid. 

I honestly don’t know the psychology behind my love of big rigs and rotator trucks but they’re such beautiful beasts of burden. I have swivel head syndrome anytime we are on a highway. My hubby loves trucks too but he gets a little annoyed at my enthusiasm. I made him follow a double bedded sleeper the other day. It was black and all chrome. Just so exciting and beautiful to look at. Just spotless. Like right off the showroom floor.


----------



## Lola

This is the truck for me. So pretty. If I won a lottery I would buy one just to have it.








I saw a big rig the other day and it had spikes sticking out under the wheel nuts. I thought those were illegal in Canada.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Had one of these in '65.


----------



## Doug Gifford

I just googled "the loudest thing is the ticking of the clock" from the old Rolls Royce ad. Only two hits and no copy of the ad itself.

THIS IS SHOCKING!!! 

LETTERS SHOULD BE WRITTEN!!!


----------



## laristotle

Doug Gifford said:


> Only two hits and no copy of the ad itself


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


>


that's a good channel, especially considering it's a commercial. i've been subbed to it for a while now. talia lin is sooooo fine


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> that's a good channel, especially considering it's a commercial. i've been subbed to it for a while now. talia lin is sooooo fine


If it's a commercial it's a good one. The only time the bank is mentioned is right at the end. I figure it's just a youtube channel with a bunch of sponsors.....who pay to be on the channel. Given time they'll probably be youtube millionaires too, just like Ryan. 




The kid is 8 and made $26,000,000 in 2019.
YouTube's top earners: Eight-year-old tops list


----------



## Lola

Can someone explain to me the old cranks on the vintage cars and how they worked. My hubby was trying to explain it to me but gave up. I am very curious.


----------



## Lola

Such a sweet ride.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Can someone explain to me the old cranks on the vintage cars and how they worked. My hubby was trying to explain it to me but gave up. I am very curious.


you know how a car works now, right? when you turn the key, power from the battery turns the starter, which spins the engine until it starts.
well, that crank works the same way. when you cranked (some of them) it wound a spring. the spring would turn the engine over, instead of having a battery powered starter. remember the kick starter on fonzie's motorcycle? the cranks is pretty much the same thing


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> If it's a commercial it's a good one. The only time the bank is mentioned is right at the end. I figure it's just a youtube channel with a bunch of sponsors.....who pay to be on the channel. Given time they'll probably be youtube millionaires too, just like Ryan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid is 8 and made $26,000,000 in 2019.
> YouTube's top earners: Eight-year-old tops list


you are probably right about the bank being a sponsor. 
the little guy in your video is adorable, but 26 mill? man, i'm in the wrong trade for sure. i can't help feeling like a bit of a dumb ass for working my ass off for peanuts all these years.


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 309812


Thank you. I didn't have the quote quite right and I found the two that were wrong the same way I was. Your patience is appreciated.


----------



## oldjoat

lotta british cars had cranks ... not for starting but for freeing up the stuck bendix starter gear / flywheel.

also used to turn the motor over to the correct position for timing the engine.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Wardo

cheezyridr said:


> ... power from the battery turns the starter, which spins the engine until it starts.


Coffman Starter - everything else is just pissin in the wind ... lol


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> you are probably right about the bank being a sponsor.
> the little guy in your video is adorable, but 26 mill? man, i'm in the wrong trade for sure. i can't help feeling like a bit of a dumb ass for working my ass off for peanuts all these years.


That was 26 mill$ in 2019.....he started when he was 4. Don't feel bad cheezy, if he cashed it in now he probably would only get about 10% of what he's made since 2015. Let's see now say $90 mill for youtube and say about the same for advertising at wallyworld and the like and toy brands and toss in a TV show, round it out and take 10% of that and I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Can someone explain to me the old cranks on the vintage cars and how they worked. My hubby was trying to explain it to me but gave up. I am very curious.


You turned the crank which turned the motor which turned the magnito which supplied the spark which started the motor. There was a mechanism set up so that the crank would disconnect before it spun with the motor and broke your arm or at least your thumb. If you were lucky and the car had a battery it was a bit easier.....sometimes.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> That was 26 mill$ in 2019.....he started when he was 4. Don't feel bad cheezy, if he cashed it in now he probably would only get about 10% of what he's made since 2015. Let's see now say $90 mill for youtube and say about the same for advertising at wallyworld and the like and toy brands and toss in a TV show, round it out and take 10% of that and I think I'm going to cry.



why would he only get 10% ?


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> you know how a car works now, right? when you turn the key, power from the battery turns the starter, which spins the engine until it starts.
> well, that crank works the same way. when you cranked (some of them) it wound a spring. the spring would turn the engine over, instead of having a battery powered starter. remember the kick starter on fonzie's motorcycle? the cranks is pretty much the same thing


Turned a spring? I don't recall any cars or bikes that had a crank/spring start.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> why would he only get 10% ?


Taxes....about 40% or so federal, toss in another 25 or so % tax, state, county and probably city.....and you're probably up to 65% and that's just in taxes. Various management companies, accountants, lawyers and salaries etc. for the little people probably would take another 20% or so. All the figures I've seen are pre tax etc.. A smart/shifty group of lawyers, accountants and management people might save him some taxes but you know that money ain't going back to the kid.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 309842


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> lotta british cars had cranks ... not for starting but for freeing up the stuck bendix starter gear / flywheel.
> 
> also used to turn the motor over to the correct position for timing the engine.


Most of mine did. I tried to start the '62 MGA with the crank once.....big mistake. Cars well into the 60's could be cranked....some like the Lada, into the '70s. 




I crank started my '65 bug more than once and we did this in the shop once or twice.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


The photograph doesn't do you justice.


----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> The photograph doesn't do you justice.


It's all about the car.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> View attachment 309902


I've picked the set that I like but I don't think they'll fit on my garden tractor.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> I've picked the set that I like but I don't think they'll fit on my garden tractor.



I'd consider adding them to the hand grips (steering wheel?).


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


>


Stop staring at my tits you chauvinist pig.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> Stop staring at my tits you chauvinist pig.


For once I was actually looking at the car


----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


>


OK. Twice. 

Can you believe that I actually fit 9 people in my Mini one time?

We were much thinner than now.


----------



## butterknucket

allthumbs56 said:


> OK. Twice.
> 
> Can you believe that I actually fit 9 people in my Mini one time?
> 
> We were much thinner than now.


I lived in England in the 80's and Minis were abundant at the time.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> Stop staring at my tits you chauvinist pig.


there's nothing unusual for people to assume you're selling what you're advertising


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> there's nothing unusual for people to assume you're selling what you're advertising


Nothing wrong at all, until the young lady starts waving the feminism flag.


----------



## mhammer

Brian May hospitalized after injuring buttocks while gardening

I'm waiting for the "didn't know his ass from a hole in the ground" jokes to start.


----------



## vadsy

mhammer said:


> Brian May hospitalized after injuring buttocks while gardening
> 
> I'm waiting for the "didn't know his ass from a hole in the ground" jokes to start.


rock n roll aint what it used to be


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


>


Most expensive? I don't think so. 
World’s most expensive electric motorcycles - Motorbike Writer
The LS-218 starts out at $38,888 US and Damon's Hypersport Priemier....made in East Van....is $39,995 Cdn.
I'd say it's quite possible to buy any of these bikes online tho buying a bike online doesn't make sense to me. How do you test ride it before money changes hands. Be like buying a mail order wife.


----------



## laristotle

The Detonator Is a Huge Science Fiction Motorcycle Brought to Electric Life
$US150,000


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> The Detonator Is a Huge Science Fiction Motorcycle Brought to Electric Life
> $US150,000
> 
> View attachment 309962


And people thought these were hard to ride.


----------



## laristotle

Looks like the Wolfman on the far right. lol


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Looks like the Wolfman on the far right. lol


Close.








Not in his XERF and XERB days.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Looks like the Wolfman on the far right. lol


It might be.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> And people thought these were hard to ride.


if these don't scream 'truck nuts' ...


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> And people thought these were hard to ride.


i used to love old school choppers before i knew about bikes. the one that woman is riding is ridiculous. these days you can buy offset trees so that your steering geometry isn't so terrible. the entire suspension movement is the flex on those fork tubes. i doubt those tubes would handle potholes. turning radius is probably way more than a pick up truck, and has no front brake. not that you would get much use out of it if you did have one. you wouldn't want to ride that one in the rain. the first time you try to ride over the paint on a crosswalk, you're going down.


----------



## jb welder

It's pretty funny to look at them now. Really makes no more sense than doing that to a car, and who would do that?


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i used to love old school choppers before i knew about bikes. the one that woman is riding is ridiculous. these days you can buy offset trees so that your steering geometry isn't so terrible. the entire suspension movement is the flex on those fork tubes. i doubt those tubes would handle potholes. turning radius is probably way more than a pick up truck, and has no front brake. not that you would get much use out of it if you did have one. you wouldn't want to ride that one in the rain. the first time you try to ride over the paint on a crosswalk, you're going down.


Well, you're wrong. The 'woman' is a dude named Freddy. He worked at Denver's Choppers and probably built that bike himself. A lot of people rode bikes like that and with longer front ends. Some still do. Back then you could buy offset trees too. The turning radius was a bit more than stock.....so. Same with no front brake. My '77 had a bigger turning radius than stock.....9" over tubes with an extra 10' rake. It worked. Riding them in the rain or over painted lines was no problem either. The headlight is cool too.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> It's pretty funny to look at them now. Really makes no more sense than doing that to a car, and who would do that?


People do.








but then some people figure this doesn't make sense either.


----------



## Electraglide

They pay big money for stretched bikes too.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Well, you're wrong. The 'woman' is a dude named Freddy. He worked at Denver's Choppers and probably built that bike himself. A lot of people rode bikes like that and with longer front ends. Some still do. Back then you could buy offset trees too. The turning radius was a bit more than stock.....so. Same with no front brake. My '77 had a bigger turning radius than stock.....9" over tubes with an extra 10' rake. It worked. Riding them in the rain or over painted lines was no problem either. The headlight is cool too.


bullshit. it's not like i haven't ridden those bikes. there ain't no way on earth you're going to turn that bike inside of 2 lanes. i seriously doubt it would u-turn inside of 3 lanes. it ain't happening, and claiming it would is fantasy. your video @ 1:24 proves my point exactly perfect. you turn that front end just a little too far, and the tire will lay on it's side and scrub. and i've been *on* stock bikes that get squirelly over a painted line that's wet from rain, so claiming a front tire that's practically laying on it's side can do it is against the laws of physics. as for the no front brake thing, sure you can stop the bike - eventually...IF you gave yourself an extra bunch of room. the other video you show, look at the frame geometry on all those bikes. it's totally not the same.



Electraglide said:


> They pay big money for stretched bikes too.


you couldn't have picked a worse example to defend a custom chopper. i wouldn't trust those dumb fucks to build a dog house. i rode with a guy who had an orange county bike. it cost him almost 70 grand. first ride he brought it to, he got a mile or so down the road, had a final drive failure. a few months later, he shows up for another ride. bike caught fire (in the parking lot) due to a short in the wiring. 3rd ride he shows up for, some other mechanical failure, i forget what. 3 rides, he never did a total of even 5 miles, $70k bike went home on a trailer all 3 times. the next year he showed up on a big dog. rolling burnouts from about 35 mph, bike was seriously bad ass, and afaik, zero problems, and was waaayy less money. also again, even in the above pic, better frame geometry, wider front tire, better trail, and a front brake. oh, and also has suspension.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> bullshit. it's not like i haven't ridden those bikes. there ain't no way on earth you're going to turn that bike inside of 2 lanes. i seriously doubt it would u-turn inside of 3 lanes. it ain't happening, and claiming it would is fantasy. your video @ 1:24 proves my point exactly perfect. you turn that front end just a little too far, and the tire will lay on it's side and scrub. and i've been *on* stock bikes that get squirelly over a painted line that's wet from rain, so claiming a front tire that's practically laying on it's side can do it is against the laws of physics. as for the no front brake thing, sure you can stop the bike - eventually...IF you gave yourself an extra bunch of room. the other video you show, look at the frame geometry on all those bikes. it's totally not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> you couldn't have picked a worse example to defend a custom chopper. i wouldn't trust those dumb fucks to build a dog house. i rode with a guy who had an orange county bike. it cost him almost 70 grand. first ride he brought it to, he got a mile or so down the road, had a final drive failure. a few months later, he shows up for another ride. bike caught fire (in the parking lot) due to a short in the wiring. 3rd ride he shows up for, some other mechanical failure, i forget what. 3 rides, he never did a total of even 5 miles, $70k bike went home on a trailer all 3 times. the next year he showed up on a big dog. rolling burnouts from about 35 mph, bike was seriously bad ass, and afaik, zero problems, and was waaayy less money. also again, even in the above pic, better frame geometry, wider front tire, better trail, and a front brake. oh, and also has suspension.


What ever you say cheezy. There's lots of people who ride them with no problem. As far as using orange c*nty choppers to "defend" custom choppers....nope.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## MarkM

Lola said:


> We all change as we get older, it’s inevitable. I do like the new improved me much better, mentally at least. I am not that wall flower anymore. I am feisty and confident. When I was younger everyone just pushed me around because I let them but never again.


This gal has always been feist and confident, never could be pushed around!
That's what I like about her, most times anyway?


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> People do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then some people figure this doesn't make sense either.


No, that's not the same at all. Show me a car that's jacked way the hell up in the front and not in the back, so it won't steer right anymore. Then I'll say 'yeah, people did that with cars too'.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

jb welder said:


> Show me a car that's jacked way the hell up in the front and not in the back, so it won't steer right anymore. Then I'll say 'yeah, people did that with cars too'.


----------



## jb welder

Jim DaddyO said:


>


Not much of an incline compared to those bikes. That's got about as much angle as our '85 Caprice with too much stuff in the trunk.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

jb welder said:


> Not much of an incline compared to those bikes. That's got about as much angle as our '85 Caprice with too much stuff in the trunk.



Oh come on now, you promised to say something....lol


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> i used to love old school choppers before i knew about bikes. the one that woman is riding...


??


Electraglide said:


> Well, you're wrong. The 'woman' is a dude named Freddy.


Thanks for confirming
Didn't look like a woman to me


----------



## laristotle

I think they're referring my post #18736


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> ??
> 
> Thanks for confirming
> Didn't look like a woman to me


i probably need a new set of glasses. i thought it was a woman


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> I think they're referring my post #18736


Maybe, but Cheezy quoted Electraglide's post.
Still that could be tricky to steer.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>





butterknucket said:


>


I'd like to see one of you under similar circumstances.


----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> I'd like to see one of you under similar circumstances.


I dress like that every day.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> I think they're referring my post #18736


I'd give a go at riding that, but I think I'd pass on trying the bike.


----------



## jb welder

Jim DaddyO said:


> Oh come on now, you promised to say something....lol


Ha! I totally gapped on that one. Here ya go: Yeah, people did that with cars too! 
And I'm sure that one steers as good as a regular car, just like those choppers.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

jb welder said:


> Ha! I totally gapped on that one. Here ya go: Yeah, people did that with cars too!
> And I'm sure that one steers as good as a regular car, just like those choppers.



Ha ha ha....thanks for playing along. You're a good sport.


----------



## jb welder

Jim DaddyO said:


> Ha ha ha....thanks for playing along. You're a good sport.


Glad to be of service. We need all the sports we can get right now, some people are completely melting down for the lack of it.


----------



## Doug Gifford

butterknucket said:


> I dress like that every day.


… dresses straight out of the Eatons catalogue


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Not much of an incline compared to those bikes. That's got about as much angle as our '85 Caprice with too much stuff in the trunk.


If your caprice was like this and you didn't make it do it then someone in the back has got to lose weight.








and they drive them.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## Lola

Hey Cheezy, finally got Cold gin under wraps. It’s such a good song. I am going to try this out with the rest of band members, when, IDK. 

I will always think of you when I hear this song.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Maybe, but Cheezy quoted Electraglide's post.
> Still that could be tricky to steer.


Probably not much harder than this








or this








once you get used to it. BTW as far as I'm concerned, that's a car.....same as this.








Unless things have changed Ab. is the only province that requires a motorcycle license for the Polaris and you can't buy one in Nova Scotia. In BC you don't need a helmet and it seems they consider it a car.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Hey Cheezy, finally got Cold gin under wraps. It’s such a good song. I am going to try this out with the rest of band members, when, IDK.
> 
> I will always think of you when I hear this song.


you HAVE TO record a video so i can see/hear!


----------



## Lola

This very mature lady is amazing. Really nice voice. 
Age makes no difference. I love her voice.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> you HAVE TO record a video so i can see/hear!


I can hear Darren sing whenever I play this now. 

I promise you that I will record and video when we get back together.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Probably not much harder than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once you get used to it. BTW as far as I'm concerned, that's a car.....same as this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless things have changed Ab. is the only province that requires a motorcycle license for the Polaris and you can't buy one in Nova Scotia. In BC you don't need a helmet and it seems they consider it a car.


I really like the tractor. But of course I would,
when most of you are appreciating the other vehicles or whatever they are. Hybrid right? Motorcycle/car


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I really like the tractor. But of course I would,
> when most of you are appreciating the other vehicles or whatever they are. Hybrid right? Motorcycle/car


Not hybrid. The Morgan like the Messerschmidt is a car....always has been form the 30's. 








The batmobile thing depends on where you live. Here's a tractor.








4 wheel drive and articulated.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Not hybrid. The Morgan like the Messerschmidt is a car....always has been form the 30's.


that thing is so cute


----------



## jb welder

Lola said:


> This very mature lady is amazing. Really nice voice.
> Age makes no difference. I love her voice.


She does sing well. The dog is funny. I bet it's in the same spot every time she plays the guitar. Don't really need to put on the low E when re-stringing, the dog is just going to mute it.


----------



## Doug Gifford

vadsy said:


> that thing is so cute


There was a car in the 60s that had a big door on the front. A two-seater I guess. Somehow I think it was french or italian. I remember seeing one on the way to Fisher Heights public school, so before 1967 in Ottawa.


----------



## vadsy

Doug Gifford said:


> There was a car in the 60s that had a big door on the front. A two-seater I guess. Somehow I think it was french or italian.


the Urkel Mobile? I think it was a BMW


----------



## Doug Gifford

vadsy said:


> the Urkel Mobile? I think it was a BMW


Looks similar (it was some time ago). Maybe an Isetta? Or are they basically the same?
Wikipedia says "The Isetta is an Italian-designed microcar built under license in a number of different countries, including Argentina, Spain, Belgium, France, Brazil, Germany, and the United Kingdom. "


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> There was a car in the 60s that had a big door on the front. A two-seater I guess. Somehow I think it was french or italian. I remember seeing one on the way to public school, so before 1967.


You mean the Iseta? Built in a few countries including Argentina and Brazil. Was both 3 wheeled and 4 wheeled. 
















Early 60's there was one where I grew up.....not too good in the winter with more than 3" of snow.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> You mean the Iseta? Built in a few countries including Argentina and Brazil. Was both 3 wheeled and 4 wheeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early 60's there was one where I grew up.....not too good in the winter with more than 3" of snow.


Inky dinky little tires in Ottawa. No wonder I only saw one.


----------



## Doug Gifford

So I wandered off and to the BBC website. Where there was a great big ad for a "BoomerBuggy X" !

Coincidence? Oh, I think not.


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> the Messerschmidt is a car


YEP .... small motorcycle engine ... stop the engine , flip a lever and start it in the opposite direct to back it up .... stop engine , flip the lever and start it up in the forward position to drive ahead.

2 seater ( or 1 seat and luggage )


----------



## ol' 58

When I was a kid our neighbour and his buddy owned a couple of these Amphicars.
They are sealed and have a propeller under the rear bumper. The crazy bastards actually "drove" their cars across Lake Erie one day. They entered at Port Bruce, Ontario and drove over to Ohio. It's like fifty years ago they did this so the details are a little murky, but I think they intended to land at Sandusky, Ohio, but the current pushed them to a landing point far to the east.


----------



## ol' 58

This is a stock photo that I found online, not my neighbour.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> When I was a kid our neighbour and his buddy owed a couple of these Amphicars.
> They are sealed and have a propeller under the rear bumper. The crazy bastards actually "drove" their cars across Lake Erie one day. They entered at Port Bruce, Ontario and drove over to Ohio. It's like fifty years ago they did this so the details are a little murky, but I think they intended to land at Sandusky, Ohio, but the current pushed them to a landing point far to the east.
> 
> View attachment 310280


A friend of my older brother had one, along with a '55 Nomad. On occasion in the summer he'd drive from Vernon to Penticton on Okanagan Lake and would go fishing out of the car on Kal Lake.


----------



## Electraglide

Mexico has run out of beer
¡Caray! Coronavirus shuts the Mexican beer industry down, and the country is running dry
and Army and Navy stores are closing.
After 101 years in business, Army & Navy department stores to permanently close | CBC News
I hope Princess Auto is ok.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Lola

ol' 58 said:


> When I was a kid our neighbour and his buddy owed a couple of these Amphicars.
> They are sealed and have a propeller under the rear bumper. The crazy bastards actually "drove" their cars across Lake Erie one day. They entered at Port Bruce, Ontario and drove over to Ohio. It's like fifty years ago they did this so the details are a little murky, but I think they intended to land at Sandusky, Ohio, but the current pushed them to a landing point far to the east.
> 
> View attachment 310280


They are the coolest cars. When I was a little girl my parents and I were at some beach at Lake Ontario. Too long ago, can’t remember. I remember seeing something come out of the water and it was one of these. When this guys came out of the water he stopped for a few minutes and a crowd gathered around him. The car was a turquoise blue exactly like the picture. You would of thought a celebrity had come out of the water. The crowd just got bigger. These were and are a very rare commodity.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Mazda anyone?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

This is such an appropriate Pandemic song.


----------



## butterknucket

Beetles converted to dune buggies were a thing when I was a kid. I don't think people do it much anymore.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> They are the coolest cars. When I was a little girl my parents and I were at some beach at Lake Ontario. Too long ago, can’t remember. I remember seeing something come out of the water and it was one of these. When this guys came out of the water he stopped for a few minutes and a crowd gathered around him. The car was a turquoise blue exactly like the picture. You would of thought a celebrity had come out of the water. The crowd just got bigger. These were and are a very rare commodity.


You'll be pleased to know there's one of those in the Museum of Science and Technology, here in Ottawa. I was pleased to see it because there are so many people who have no idea such a thing ever existed. What's nice is that it is elevated a bit so you can sort of see underneath.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


I remember when my son was about 5 or 6 him "helping" me work on the Norton. I'd tighten up some bolts and go to do something else only to find the bolts loose again. Or go to find a wrench or some other tool only to find it by his bicycle. Little did I know at the time that his 'borrowing' some of my tools would go on for years. But, he learned how to work on things the same way I did......watching and helping dad.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Beetles converted to dune buggies were a thing when I was a kid. I don't think people do it much anymore.


They still do but I'm not sure how many are made from VWs.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> I remember when my son was about 5 or 6 him "helping" me work on the Norton. I'd tighten up some bolts and go to do something else only to find the bolts loose again. Or go to find a wrench or some other tool only to find it by his bicycle. Little did I know at the time that his 'borrowing' some of my tools would go on for years. But, he learned how to work on things the same way I did......watching and helping dad.


I watched my father bake and cook fabulous meals from scratch. He didn’t believe in buying stuff at the store if he could make it at home. He learned from his mother the fine art of Ukrainian cooking. He passed down everything he knew to me.

My husband taught the boys how to do the basics on their cars, how to operate power tools etc. My youngest son is excellent with his hands where as my oldest could care less. He will hire if he has to.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 310316


One of the L&M locations has set the same thing up for their curbside customers
(Autocorrect changed "curbside" to "curtsied")


----------



## Doug Gifford

ol' 58 said:


> When I was a kid our neighbour and his buddy owed a couple of these Amphicars.
> They are sealed and have a propeller under the rear bumper. The crazy bastards actually "drove" their cars across Lake Erie one day. They entered at Port Bruce, Ontario and drove over to Ohio. It's like fifty years ago they did this so the details are a little murky, but I think they intended to land at Sandusky, Ohio, but the current pushed them to a landing point far to the east.
> 
> View attachment 310280


I remember a couple of times one of these crossing Charleston Lake in front of our cottage. Even more exciting than a seaplane, which is saying something.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> They still do but I'm not sure how many are made from VWs.


That's what I meant. You don't see many old Beetles at all anymore. You did well into the 90's though.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 310318


I will not take action against you now.

(Said the owl to the ladybug)


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> That's what I meant. You don't see many old Beetles at all anymore. You did well into the 90's though.


Around here and in BC you still see quite a few old Beetles but they are kept as Beetles.....they are collectable.


----------



## mhammer

So, we're playing the Mother's Day edition of Scrabble, and my wife is well ahead of myself and our older son. It's getting down to the last letters, and my wife laments that the only word she can spell with what she has left is "coo". The irony that merits a place in this thread is that it's our son's turn and HE spells the word "coup", using all his remaining letters. Not only does he spell out the other homophone, but he also gets a triple word score out of the deal, and with that, leaps out in front of my wife, staging his own little coup. Just one of those little linguistic events you feel compelled to remember.

The coup was cuckoo.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> So, we're playing the Mother's Day edition of Scrabble, and my wife is well ahead of myself and our older son. It's getting down to the last letters, and my wife laments that the only word she can spell with what she has left is "coo". The irony that merits a place in this thread is that it's our son's turn and HE spells the word "coup", using all his remaining letters. Not only does he spell out the other homophone, but he also gets a triple word score out of the deal, and with that, leaps out in front of my wife, staging his own little coup. Just one of those little linguistic events you feel compelled to remember.
> 
> The coup was cuckoo.


It is/was mother's day today? Saved on another card.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

All masks pre tested. Please specify disinfected or not.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Doug Gifford

308 KPH

Man, 18, clocked driving parents' Mercedes 308 km/h on Ontario highway didn't have a full license, police say | CBC News


----------



## laristotle

_While riding my Harley, I swerved to avoid hitting a deer, lost control and landed in a ditch, severely banging my head.

Dazed and confused I crawled out of the ditch to the edge of the road when a shiny new convertible pulled up with a very beautiful woman who asked, "Are you okay?

As I looked up, I noticed she was wearing a low-cut blouse with a cleavage to die for.
"I'm okay I think." I replied as I pulled myself up to the side of the car to get a closer look.

She said, "Get in and I'll take you home, so I can clean and bandage that nasty scrape on your head."

"That's nice of you," I answered, "But I don't think my wife will like me doing that!"

"Oh, come now, I'm a nurse," she insisted. "I need to see if you have any more scrapes and then treat them properly."

Well, she was really pretty and very persuasive. Being sort of shaken and weak, I agreed, but repeated, "I'm sure my wife won't like this."

We arrived at her place which was just few miles away and, after a couple of cold beers and the bandaging, I thanked her and said, "I feel a lot better, but I know my wife is going to be really upset so I'd better go now."

Don't be silly!" she said with a smile. "Stay for a while. She won't know anything. By the way, where is she?"

"My guess is that she's still in the ditch."_


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Doug Gifford said:


> 308 KPH
> 
> Man, 18, clocked driving parents' Mercedes 308 km/h on Ontario highway didn't have a full license, police say | CBC News



In daddys fucking Mercedes.


----------



## butterknucket

https://static.fire.iheart.com/prod/static/dist/coast.bundle.cbb75bea9a48096fd3c9.js


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

More than 180 mph if the reading is correct. Have to wonder how that sedan could go that fast; those speeds are like what TransAm race cars hit and they are way better than some road going Mercedes.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Wardo said:


> More than 180 mph if the reading is correct. Have to wonder how that sedan could go that fast; those speeds are like what TransAm race cars hit and they are way better than some road going Mercedes.


stiff tailwind?


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> More than 180 mph if the reading is correct. Have to wonder how that sedan could go that fast; those speeds are like what TransAm race cars hit and they are way better than some road going Mercedes.


It was possibly one of these.




Not bad for a 4 door road car.


----------



## vadsy

Wardo said:


> More than 180 mph if the reading is correct. Have to wonder how that sedan could go that fast; those speeds are like what TransAm race cars hit and they are way better than some road going Mercedes.


closer to 200mph. Dude is doing nascar speeds. Transam better be strapped to a rocket


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>





butterknucket said:


>


This is the first day here and there has been much stupidity and carelessness… on both sides.


----------



## Eric Reesor

Nothing needs to be said.


----------



## Milkman

The funny thing is, I tend to have a bit of a heavy foot on the gas pedal, nothing stupid, but when it's safe to do so on the 400 series highways, I'm often cruising at 125~130.

But, with the current situation and the added attention these dumb asses are gathering, I've been a lot more reserved than normal. This is the perfect time to get popped.

308 kmph?

I wonder what his insurance will look like when he renews (or mommy renews for him).


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Wardo said:


> Have to wonder how that sedan could go that fast





Doug Gifford said:


> stiff tailwind?


German engineering


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Eric Reesor said:


> Nothing needs to be said.


I would guess that most of those cars are in "sport" mode with the traction contol turned off and driven by people with more money than experience.


----------



## blueshores_guy

The 308 kph car's an older (not really old, just not the newest) Mercedes C63 AMG, probably with a twin-turbo V8 and 500+ hp.
Daddy's car. And it must have had some aftermarket software that removed the factory top speed limiter.
Kid was charged with both stunt driving and dangerous driving, so he's not going to be driving (or insuring any vehicle) for a while. 
Stupidity just keeps being redefined, doesn't it?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

blueshores_guy said:


> Stupidity just keeps being redefined, doesn't it?


To mangle an old phrase.....

If you're so rich, how come you're not smart?

lol


----------



## Lola

blueshores_guy said:


> The 308 kph car's an older (not really old, just not the newest) Mercedes C63 AMG, probably with a twin-turbo V8 and 500+ hp.
> Daddy's car. And it must have had some aftermarket software that removed the factory top speed limiter.
> Kid was charged with both stunt driving and dangerous driving, so he's not going to be driving (or insuring any vehicle) for a while.
> Stupidity just keeps being redefined, doesn't it?


He won’t afford this insurance after an incident like this. Unless daddy pays for him.


----------



## laristotle

Jim DaddyO said:


> If you're so rich, how come you're not smart?


It tends to be the spoiled, silver spoon offspring of 'the rich' that have limited IQ points.


Lola said:


> Unless daddy pays for him.


Most likely.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> It tends to be the spoiled, silver spoon offspring of 'the rich' that have limited IQ points.


I would tend to agree with you on that. But then again, did daddy let the kid take that car out? Not too bright. Maybe, maybe the kid just took it without consent too. Maybe even less bright, because he wasn't paying attention to the fact that his kid is a nob. We'll never know. It also doesn't take a great deal of looking around to find schools that will teach you to drive a high performance car safely, and on a track. Which would be the logical thing to do if you were going to get one.

Ontario Canada high performance driving school - Google Search


----------



## VHTO

The car is an older C63 AMG (W204 chassis) with a naturally aspirated V8. That body style was introduced in the late 2000s and was offered until about 2014. 

Normally, it would be limited to 250 km/h, but there were some special models that allowed higher speeds (280 km/h). It would not be difficult to get a chip for, or reprogram the car for more power and to take the speed limiter off. 

Apparently, in stock trim with the limiter off, they can hit 300 km/h and with minor mods, exceed 320 (200 mph)

His lawyer will probably be able to get the charge reduced to careless driving, especially if any reasonable doubt can be raised about the accuracy of the speed reading. 

Eg - Mercedes spec is 250km/h cap, yet OPP clocked at 308. That’s not an insignificant difference 



Jim DaddyO said:


> I would tend to agree with you on that. But then again, did daddy let the kid take that car out? Not too bright. Maybe, maybe the kid just took it without consent too. Maybe even less bright, because he wasn't paying attention to the fact that his kid is a nob. We'll never know. It also doesn't take a great deal of looking around to find schools that will teach you to drive a high performance car safely, and on a track. Which would be the logical thing to do if you were going to get one.
> 
> Ontario Canada high performance driving school - Google Search


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> The funny thing is, I tend to have a bit of a heavy foot on the gas pedal, nothing stupid, but when it's safe to do so on the 400 series highways, I'm often cruising at 125~130.
> 
> But, with the current situation and the added attention these dumb asses are gathering, I've been a lot more reserved than normal. This is the perfect time to get popped.
> 
> 308 kmph?
> 
> I wonder what his insurance will look like when he renews (or mommy renews for him).


I'm surprised that the cop had time to see him coming, throw the radar gun on him, put the lights on and move out to make the stop given that the perp was doing a mile every 20 seconds.


----------



## Lola

Nice! Wasn’t this like the car the Sheriff drove in Porky’s?


----------



## Lincoln

Lola said:


> Nice! Wasn’t this like the car the Sheriff drove in Porky’s?


when cars has style. And you could not only tell each different make & model on sight, you could tell the year as well.


----------



## Electraglide

blueshores_guy said:


> The 308 kph car's an older (not really old, just not the newest) Mercedes C63 AMG, probably with a twin-turbo V8 and 500+ hp.
> Daddy's car. And it must have had some aftermarket software that removed the factory top speed limiter.
> Kid was charged with both stunt driving and dangerous driving, so he's not going to be driving (or insuring any vehicle) for a while.
> Stupidity just keeps being redefined, doesn't it?


From the looks of it in the article he's only lost his license and someone's car for a week. He could get more when it goes to court, when ever that is. Not too sure what impound fees are in Ont. but after a week it might cost someone maybe $500 or so to get the car out.


----------



## oldjoat

keep going ... just the hook to tow off the highway will set him back almost that much in Ont 
the impound will be higher for the week ( no mercy ) 

the car will be returned to daddy after all fees /tickets are paid up front 

his ins co will be notified about the incident ... Kaching $$$$ for the next renewal 
( or they may decide to cancel coverage on the spot and send him to "Farm Rates" ) ... 
AKA black listed and only 1 company can insure him / it now for the next 6 years 
most start off at 6,000 a year for just PL & PD ... paid up front and non refundable .

then the court and sentencing for junior. 
$$$$ for a good lawyer , court costs , fines , etc ....


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> keep going ... just the hook to tow off the highway will set him back almost that much in Ont
> the impound will be higher for the week ( no mercy )
> 
> the car will be returned to daddy after all fees /tickets are paid up front
> 
> his ins co will be notified about the incident ... Kaching $$$$ for the next renewal
> ( or they may decide to cancel coverage on the spot and send him to "Farm Rates" ) ...
> AKA black listed and only 1 company can insure him / it now for the next 6 years
> most start off at 6,000 a year for just PL & PD ... paid up front and non refundable .
> 
> then the court and sentencing for junior.
> $$$$ for a good lawyer , court costs , fines , etc ....


Out here it all depends on what happens in court for a lot of this I guess and whether dad throws the kid under the bus. I know when my car sat in impound for a week towing charges and impound fees were a little over $500. I'd rolled it and as far as I know my exs insurance didn't go up. I can't see why dad's insurance would go up.....he wasn't driving but Ont. is a strange place so maybe the insurance would go up. Lawyers fees etc......if this is the same as cases in BC dad or his company probably has lawyers on call.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> From the looks of it in the article he's only lost his license and someone's car for a week. He could get more when it goes to court, when ever that is. Not too sure what impound fees are in Ont. but after a week it might cost someone maybe $500 or so to get the car out.


Interviews I've seen quoted suggest that the kid didn't see much wrong with what he was doing.

Privilege is privilege................


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> Out here it all depends on what happens in court for a lot of this I guess and whether dad throws the kid under the bus. I know when my car sat in impound for a week towing charges and impound fees were a little over $500. I'd rolled it and as far as I know my exs insurance didn't go up. I can't see why dad's insurance would go up.....he wasn't driving but Ont. is a strange place so maybe the insurance would go up. Lawyers fees etc......if this is the same as cases in BC dad or his company probably has lawyers on call.


Oh the insurance will go up for sure - kid's gotta be on the policy as an occasional driver at least. 

*Getting Traffic Tickets with a G2 Licence*
_Failure to obey traffic laws will not only result in a ticket—which as a novice driver can hurt your Ontario auto insurance premiums—but may also earn you demerit points. You start with zero points, and if you are convicted of breaking traffic laws, you gain demerit points that go on your driving record.

A G2 licence means you’re still a new driver, so the penalties will differ from that of a G licensed driver. A fully licensed G driver, for example, will have their licence suspended for 30 days if they have 15 or more demerit points, whereas a G2 licensed driver will have their licence suspended for 60 days if they have nine demerit points or more.
_
*Escalating Penalties for G2 Licensed Drivers*
_Novice drivers also face escalating penalties for specific laws. These are penalties that get harsher after each conviction. For example, G2 licensed drivers will face escalating penalties for violating any of the graduated licensing conditions. The same is true for Highway Traffic Act offences that result in four or more demerit points. On your first conviction, your licence will be suspended for 30 days; on your second it will be suspended for 90 days; and, on your third conviction, you will lose your novice licence altogether and have to start over.

If you are required to start the graduated licensing process over, you will need to pay all the fees and take all the tests again. Additionally, none of your time behind the wheel will be credited towards round two._​


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Oh the insurance will go up for sure - kid's gotta be on the policy as an occasional driver at least.
> 
> *Getting Traffic Tickets with a G2 Licence*
> _Failure to obey traffic laws will not only result in a ticket—which as a novice driver can hurt your Ontario auto insurance premiums—but may also earn you demerit points. You start with zero points, and if you are convicted of breaking traffic laws, you gain demerit points that go on your driving record.
> 
> A G2 licence means you’re still a new driver, so the penalties will differ from that of a G licensed driver. A fully licensed G driver, for example, will have their licence suspended for 30 days if they have 15 or more demerit points, whereas a G2 licensed driver will have their licence suspended for 60 days if they have nine demerit points or more.
> _
> *Escalating Penalties for G2 Licensed Drivers*
> _Novice drivers also face escalating penalties for specific laws. These are penalties that get harsher after each conviction. For example, G2 licensed drivers will face escalating penalties for violating any of the graduated licensing conditions. The same is true for Highway Traffic Act offences that result in four or more demerit points. On your first conviction, your licence will be suspended for 30 days; on your second it will be suspended for 90 days; and, on your third conviction, you will lose your novice licence altogether and have to start over.
> 
> If you are required to start the graduated licensing process over, you will need to pay all the fees and take all the tests again. Additionally, none of your time behind the wheel will be credited towards round two._​


That's for the driver. As for occasional driver, not sure. Could be the one and only time the kid was sent to the store to get a pack of smokes.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> That's for the driver. As for occasional driver, not sure. Could be the one and only time the kid was sent to the store to get a pack of smokes.


Guess I should have posted the whole thing. It is for any driver of the vehicle. The kid has to either have his own insurance or be on his parents policy.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Interviews I've seen quoted suggest that the kid didn't see much wrong with what he was doing.
> 
> Privilege is privilege................


I do believe the kid said he was comfortable with the speed and I believe he stopped as soon as the lights came on. Thinking back a lot of us at that age didn't see much wrong with going over the speed limit, to the point of going balls to the wall. I remember doing well over the speed limit on the Hope Princeton and not that long ago doing the same between Calgary and Banff on the bike. The only privilege we had was a car and a DL.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

allthumbs56 said:


> Oh the insurance will go up for sure - kid's gotta be on the policy as an occasional driver at least.
> 
> *Getting Traffic Tickets with a G2 Licence*
> _Failure to obey traffic laws will not only result in a ticket—which as a novice driver can hurt your Ontario auto insurance premiums—but may also earn you demerit points. You start with zero points, and if you are convicted of breaking traffic laws, you gain demerit points that go on your driving record.
> 
> A G2 licence means you’re still a new driver, so the penalties will differ from that of a G licensed driver. A fully licensed G driver, for example, will have their licence suspended for 30 days if they have 15 or more demerit points, whereas a G2 licensed driver will have their licence suspended for 60 days if they have nine demerit points or more.
> _
> *Escalating Penalties for G2 Licensed Drivers*
> _Novice drivers also face escalating penalties for specific laws. These are penalties that get harsher after each conviction. For example, G2 licensed drivers will face escalating penalties for violating any of the graduated licensing conditions. The same is true for Highway Traffic Act offences that result in four or more demerit points. On your first conviction, your licence will be suspended for 30 days; on your second it will be suspended for 90 days; and, on your third conviction, you will lose your novice licence altogether and have to start over.
> 
> If you are required to start the graduated licensing process over, you will need to pay all the fees and take all the tests again. Additionally, none of your time behind the wheel will be credited towards round two._​


G2 drivers obtain the same demerit points as other drivers but face a 30 day licence suspension for:


any one traffic ticket with four points, or
accumulating six demerit points
violating any of the conditions of a G2 licence
Any conviction for violating a class G2 Drivers licence condition will result in thirty (30) day licence suspension and a dramatic increase to the insurance rates for up to three (3) years.

The increase in insurance rates will increase because of two convictions on the driving record:


the conviction for the traffic ticket, and
the 30 day licence suspension

over 50km/h

fine, six (6) demerits
immediate seven day suspension
vehicle impoundment for seven (7) days
possible jail up to six months
thirty (30) day to two (2) year licence suspension
high risk insurance rates for 3-5 years

Careless driving = 6 demerit points


Stunt Driving
immediate 7 day suspension
thirty day suspension upon conviction
possible additional two year suspension

 

and I'm not sure about driving on a road with a speed limit over 80 km/h such as 400 series highways. He may not have even been allowed to drive the QEW legally with just a G2. I forget, or don't know, all the charges he got out of it. If I were a cop, I'd hit him with all of them.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Guess I should have posted the whole thing. It is for any driver of the vehicle. The kid has to either have his own insurance or be on his parents policy.


Things are different in Ont. then. My ex had her grandson as primary driver on the Ford when it was put back on the road. She was registered owner. He got nailed a few times for speeding and such and had his license suspended for 3 months. Never affected the insurance on the truck.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> I do believe the kid said he was comfortable with the speed and I believe he stopped as soon as the lights came on. Thinking back a lot of us at that age didn't see much wrong with going over the speed limit, to the point of going balls to the wall. I remember doing well over the speed limit on the Hope Princeton and not that long ago doing the same between Calgary and Banff on the bike. The only privilege we had was a car and a DL.


There's a nice straight stretch on the road from Smiths Falls to North Gower. Maxed my mother's Vega.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> G2 drivers obtain the same demerit points as other drivers but face a 30 day licence suspension for:
> 
> 
> any one traffic ticket with four points, or
> accumulating six demerit points
> violating any of the conditions of a G2 licence
> Any conviction for violating a class G2 Drivers licence condition will result in thirty (30) day licence suspension and a dramatic increase to the insurance rates for up to three (3) years.
> 
> The increase in insurance rates will increase because of two convictions on the driving record:
> 
> 
> the conviction for the traffic ticket, and
> the 30 day licence suspension
> 
> over 50km/h
> 
> fine, six (6) demerits
> immediate seven day suspension
> vehicle impoundment for seven (7) days
> possible jail up to six months
> thirty (30) day to two (2) year licence suspension
> high risk insurance rates for 3-5 years
> 
> Careless driving = 6 demerit points
> 
> 
> Stunt Driving
> immediate 7 day suspension
> thirty day suspension upon conviction
> possible additional two year suspension
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm not sure about driving on a road with a speed limit over 80 km/h such as 400 series highways. He may not have even been allowed to drive the QEW legally with just a G2.


This all affects the kid, not the dad. The only time I can see it affecting the vehicle is if it was a photo radar ticket. I got a few on the 'Glide including doing 100 kph in a 30 kph zone. Never affected the bike insurance or my DL.


----------



## vadsy

Doug Gifford said:


> There's a nice straight stretch on the road from Smiths Falls to North Gower. Maxed my mother's Vega.


Vega is a nice car


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> There's a nice straight stretch on the road from Smiths Falls to North Gower. Maxed my mother's Vega.


So you were what, 5 miles over the speed limit?


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> I do believe the kid said he was comfortable with the speed


I was 19 with my first car (that I bought), '73 Pontiac Lemans, 350, 3 on the tree, when I went 100 mph on the 401.
That lasted just a mile to see if it would do it.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> So you were what, 5 miles over the speed limit?


about that


----------



## LanceT

Electraglide said:


> A friend of my older brother had one, along with a '55 Nomad. On occasion in the summer he'd drive from Vernon to Penticton on Okanagan Lake and would go fishing out of the car on Kal Lake.


That’s roughly 80 miles. He’d have to fill up at least once plus it would have taken him all day.
They had a highway at that time too between the communities - did he know that?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> This all affects the kid, not the dad. The only time I can see it affecting the vehicle is if it was a photo radar ticket. I got a few on the 'Glide including doing 100 kph in a 30 kph zone. Never affected the bike insurance or my DL.


I would think he is on his dad's insurance as at least an occasional driver. If so, the insurance company would reflect that in the rates. More so if daddy keeps him on the insurance. If not, thats probably another charge. Driving without valid insurance. The lawyers are probably adding up the hours right now. He likely won't be a candidate for legal aid. Dad is going to have to deal with it no matter how you slice it. Maybe he will throw the kid under the bus and say he took the car without permission. I can almost hear dad extorting jr. right now. At least I hope so.........

IT'S A LEARNING MOMENT SON!


----------



## Electraglide

LanceT said:


> That’s roughly 80 miles. He’d have to fill up at least once plus it would have taken him all day.
> They had a highway at that time too between the communities - did he know that?


Yup. Time was and still is no problem and knowing Chuck there probably was a least one Jerry can in the car and a few cases of beer and a brunette in a bikini too. If the bridge was up at Kelowna it could take up to 3 hrs to get to Penticton from Vernon unless you took Westside road. Considering he was born and grew up in Vernon I think he knew about the highway.
NB. From Kin Beach to the Sicamous is less than 60 miles. My boat wasn't that much faster than the Amphicar and it didn't take all day to go from point a to b.....unless you stopped along the way to do some swimming. Sometimes it would take up to 3 or 4 days round trip.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> I would think he is on his dad's insurance as at least an occasional driver. If so, the insurance company would reflect that in the rates. More so if daddy keeps him on the insurance. If not, thats probably another charge. Driving without valid insurance. The lawyers are probably adding up the hours right now. He likely won't be a candidate for legal aid. Dad is going to have to deal with it no matter how you slice it. Maybe he will throw the kid under the bus and say he took the car without permission. I can almost hear dad extorting jr. right now. At least I hope so.........
> 
> IT'S A LEARNING MOMENT SON!


If dad cancelled the insurance after the fact then the kid was still covered. If the kid is/was in school and not working then he would probably be a candidate for legal aid.....at least here he would. Especially if his 2019 income was under I believe $19,000. Been there. As far as the 'occasional' driver goes, how does that affect designated drivers in Ont. We go out and you get drunk. I don't and I drive you and your car home. I decide to see what your car will do and get stopped. Am I driving with no coverage? Last time I looked here and BC I'd be covered even tho I'm not down on the insurance.


----------



## JBFairthorne

In Ontario insurance covers an occasional driver not specifically listed as long as they are licensed, 25 or older and do not live at the same address.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I was 19 with my first car (that I bought), '73 Pontiac Lemans, 350, 3 on the tree, when I went 100 mph on the 401.
> That lasted just a mile to see if it would do it.


A favorite drive in the Okanagan was Vernon to Kelowna......Highway 97 was paved and Westside was mostly gravel with the occasional cow or horse in the middle of the road going thru the reserve. About 35 miles. Used to try and do it in under 20 minutes on 97. Best I did it was about 22 minutes back in the 60's.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


She was good in the Carry On movies too.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> If dad cancelled the insurance after the fact then the kid was still covered. If the kid is/was in school and not working then he would probably be a candidate for legal aid.....at least here he would. Especially if his 2019 income was under I believe $19,000. Been there. As far as the 'occasional' driver goes, how does that affect designated drivers in Ont. We go out and you get drunk. I don't and I drive you and your car home. I decide to see what your car will do and get stopped. Am I driving with no coverage? Last time I looked here and BC I'd be covered even tho I'm not down on the insurance.



I couldn't say what the insurance regulations are, all I know is that here in Ontario, they use any excuse to raise rates. The only place where they show less mercy is if you need them to pay out.


----------



## LanceT

Electraglide said:


> Yup. Time was and still is no problem and knowing Chuck there probably was a least one Jerry can in the car and a few cases of beer and a brunette in a bikini too. If the bridge was up at Kelowna it could take up to 3 hrs to get to Penticton from Vernon unless you took Westside road. Considering he was born and grew up in Vernon I think he knew about the highway.


Hope he saw the Ogopogo.


----------



## Electraglide

LanceT said:


> Hope he saw the Ogopogo.


I do believe there is still a million bucks up for Ogopogo 
if you have proof. Never saw the Ogopogo myself tho I have seen the occasional mermaid especially off of Naramata and Ellison Park. Might have seen a flying saucer or two too. There are some who say that the Ogopoga and Caddy are related. Might have heard a Bigfoot or two up the back of Mable Lake too.


----------



## vadsy

LanceT said:


> Hope he saw the Ogopogo.


and partied on the Budweiser boat with Slurms Mckenzie


----------



## Electraglide

Look similar?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 310970


Was this before or after Ernest went to Jail?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Don't sleep on the job.
Napping gas station employee payed a visit by a leopard


----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


Had a girlfriend once that did that when she drank gin!


----------



## ol' 58

I went 117 mph in my old Plymouth Satellite with a 318 in it, just to see how fast it could go. I was 16. No biggie. Did 118 mph on the Harley FXR I used to own for the same reason, and 150 mph on a borrowed Kawasaki Ninja just to see how it felt, though there was a lot of throttle left. I was a fair bit older then. Bungee jumped from a bucket lifted by crane over an airbag ,177 feet above my local beach. We were expecting our first child and a guy got killed jumping at the Peterborough Fair a few days before that. It really annoyed my wife. And my wife saw Ogopogo, but before we met. Not through shaky binoculars some distance away. Right beside the boat, at rest. Just covering the bases here.


----------



## Lola

I haven’t seen one of these forever, a Metropolitan Nash. It’s pretty cool looking.


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> I went 117 mph in my old Plymouth Satellite with a 318 in it, just to see how fast it could go. I was 16. No biggie. Did 118 mph on the Harley FXR I used to own for the same reason, and 150 mph on a borrowed Kawasaki Ninja just to see how it felt, though there was a lot of throttle left. I was a fair bit older then. Bungee jumped from a bucket lifted by crane over an airbag ,177 feet above my local beach. We were expecting our first child and a guy got killed jumping at the Peterborough Fair a few days before that. It really annoyed my wife. And my wife saw Ogopogo, but before we met. Not through shaky binoculars some distance away. Right beside the boat, at rest. Just covering the bases here.


The Ogopogo sighting would have been in the late 70's just north of Kelowna.....around McKinnely Landing? We were there seeing my future inlaws and it was on the radio. Got tagged doing 112 MPH on my '76 Ironhead pulling into Port Alberni. Fastest I've gone on a bike was 143 MPH at Bonneville salt flats.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## ol' 58

Electraglide said:


> The Ogopogo sighting would have been in the late 70's just north of Kelowna.....around McKinnely Landing? We were there seeing my future inlaws and it was on the radio. Got tagged doing 112 MPH on my '76 Ironhead pulling into Port Alberni. Fastest I've gone on a bike was 143 MPH at Bonneville salt flats.


Early '80's. I couldn't tell you where exactly. She was on vacation, boating with the fella who was in her life before me, along with some friends.
You rode on the salt flats.....way cool. What were you on? I did the Ninja thing on a country road. I didn't hold the 150 mph long, I was coming up on traffic and had to back off. I wanted to anyway. Mailboxes and driveways and stuff were zipping by a tad quickly for my liking. Just had to see what it was like. I would have tried it on a better stretch of road but I just took buddy's bike for a quick spin. At that time, he had never ridden an HD, nor me a Ninja. So we swapped bikes and agreed to meet back in a half hour.


----------



## butterknucket

I saw a four door Plymouth Fury at a classic car show several years ago and it was just ridiculous. It was probably the biggest car I have ever seen.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> the biggest car


According to google, the biggest NA production car, '73 Cadillac Fleetwood 75


----------



## Verne

Mid 70s Mercury Marquis can't be too far behind that Caddy


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> According to google, the biggest NA production car, '73 Cadillac Fleetwood 75
> 
> View attachment 311174


That's a super wide tie just waiting to happen.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Or an Olds Delta 98 of about the same vintage.


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> Early '80's. I couldn't tell you where exactly. She was on vacation, boating with the fella who was in her life before me, along with some friends.
> You rode on the salt flats.....way cool. What were you on? I did the Ninja thing on a country road. I didn't hold the 150 mph long, I was coming up on traffic and had to back off. I wanted to anyway. Mailboxes and driveways and stuff were zipping by a tad quickly for my liking. Just had to see what it was like. I would have tried it on a better stretch of road but I just took buddy's bike for a quick spin. At that time, he had never ridden an HD, nor me a Ninja. So we swapped bikes and agreed to meet back in a half hour.


My son's mom is from Kelowna, we moved back to Vernon in '82. The bike I rode on was a modified 1997 Harley Softtail. It was street legal and the guy who owned it had wanted to see how fast it would go....it went fast. I did one run and decided that was enough. I wanted to see how fast the '77 would go but it didn't pass the safety inspection. Doing the salt flats is cool....the salt flats themselves are not cool. It's hot and white and no wind or shade. At least out there you don't have to worry about traffic or anything like that.


----------



## Electraglide

'58 Edsel.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> '58 Edsel.


Hmm, the convertible season is short around here--but this would be cool.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Hmm, the convertible season is short around here--but this would be cool.


Kinda hard to find these days. Harder than a Fairlane 500 Skyliner. Saw one of these going by Marlboro Mall today. '62 Impala.








Top down, big grin on the guys face. Some new go fast convertible was out there too.....not too sure what it was, they all look the same. Probably be more convertables and bikes out this weekend if it doesn't rain or snow or get really windy. It's a long weekend so it probably will do all 3.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

tuba skinny - YouTube


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I haven’t seen one of these forever, a Metropolitan Nash. It’s pretty cool looking.


I used to play an annual barn bash in Mt Pleasant, Ontario and they was one of these covered in dust in a corner, looked in perfect shape.


Verne said:


> Mid 70s Mercury Marquis can't be too far behind that Caddy


I once had an 85 Fleetwood Brougham (sp). It would have been handy to have a shuttle from the back seat to the front. Nice car.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> tuba skinny - YouTube


My wife and I are rabid Tuba Skinny fans. We often surf YouTube for their clips. That singer...….Amazing tone and power, often singing without a mic over a Dixieland jazz band?
A rare breed in the auto-tuned world.


----------



## Mooh

@Milkman Yes! They're awesome. I've been following them online for quite a while. Interesting back story too.

Tuba Skinny - Wikipedia


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman




----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> View attachment 311248


the barber shops opened up today


----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


> the barber shops opened up today


They did? I saw dog groomers ..............................


----------



## vadsy

allthumbs56 said:


> They did? I saw dog groomers ..............................


maybe, at my age my eyes aint what they used to be


----------



## Wardo




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Flashback to '78.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Penicillin Penny?


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Eric Reesor

The Graham River which flows into the Halfway and then into the Peace below WAC Bennett dam. Soon to feed a new lake instead of a river system. I wish I could fish it again during the fall caddis season when the fish get aggressive and you are that only person for miles and miles if you do a serious 2 day river drift.


----------



## Lola

Made from driftwood. Very talented person who created this.


----------



## Lola

Such a beautiful car. I love vintage Corvettes.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 311566


Hey! Get out!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Don't shoot!


----------



## Electraglide

Eric Reesor said:


> The Graham River which flows into the Halfway and then into the Peace below WAC Bennett dam. Soon to feed a new lake instead of a river system. I wish I could fish it again during the fall caddis season when the fish get aggressive and you are that only person for miles and miles if you do a serious 2 day river drift.


Head up to Taylor and go from there.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Picture yourself in a boat on a river
With tangerine trees and marmalade skies
Somebody calls you, you answer quite slowly
A girl with kaleidoscope eyes


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## Eric Reesor

Electraglide said:


> Head up to Taylor and go from there.


Fastest way is to go through Chetwynd past Hudson's Hope to 29 and then up the Lower Halfway main off 29. If 29 out of Fort St John has problems which happens quite frequently. I had to go the back route a few times when they shut down the Peace hill on 29. I worked up there for a few years the country up there and the fishing is amazing to say the least. Going up to the upper Halfway road before One 0 One by way of Ft Saint John is really a long pull to say the least. There is amazing fall fly fishing in the North if you know the rivers well. The Murray can be great as can quite a few other streams that see almost no fishermen.

This will all change in a few years. But who knows? the new lake on the Peace might eventually make the fishing even better. But for a while the grayling, rainbows, bulltrout that migrate out of the Peace will suffer as they adapt to inevitable huge changes in habitat that the dam will bring. But I will not see the great Peace tributary fishing again in my life time after they flood the river I am sure. So I hope to try those enigmatic waters at least once again before the waters start to rise. Someone should document what is left of the river fisheries we are about to lose. BTW the rainbows are not native to the systems but have taken to the Peace habitat and some can be really large for river fish.

The Chewade sees migratory Peace and Halfway river Rainbows to 5 lbs which is amazing. They are wild river fish that have recovered from spawning and can fight like crazy in the fall when the caddis start to fly in the north. The beginning of September is usually the best season if you don't mind dodging stray moose hunters bullets especially in the area around the Chewade where it flows into the Halfway. I have had a few bullets come a little too close from so called hunters showing off in camp and blasting away at targets while drunk. Especially if their morning hunt is not successful then it seems that some of them can get a little gun stupid at times especially if the beer is flowing in an unguided camp.


----------



## laristotle

_


cheezyridr said:









Click to expand...

'big hairy russian woman .. giving me a knobber'_.
_'I'm probably going to have poison ivy on my weenie .. poison sumac on my scroto'_.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

55 Chevy.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

'55/'56 Crown Vic. Skyliner.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## zontar

Verne said:


>


This should really go without saying--it's instinctive.
I knew this as a kid, and still do it now, many years later.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## zontar

Jim Wellington said:


> View attachment 311726


He almost looks like he just dropped his last pick inside.


----------



## zontar

You fool! To cross the wire is death!


----------



## ol' 58

My excuse for buying a Yamaha FG Junior/ JR 1 for a couch guitar (not pictured).


----------



## laristotle

I have one of those (similar) for the same knee.


----------



## ol' 58

laristotle said:


> I have one of those (similar) for the same knee.


Mine is temporary due to an acute workplace injury. I hope yours is temporary as well. I suffered two severe injuries requiring surgery, to the same knee back in the 80's, and have been doing remarkably well up until this point. Now, this one, a ligament tear and a fracture, doesn't call for surgery but time. However, the doc says this is the one that may put me onto the road to a knee replacement.


----------



## spacebard

laristotle said:


> View attachment 311622


Legend says a construction worker is holding the tape measure from inside the concrete block


----------



## vadsy

spacebard said:


> Legend says a construction worker is holding the tape measure from inside the concrete block


Jimmy?


----------



## butterknucket

They say Snuka was never quite the same after this.


----------



## laristotle

ol' 58 said:


> I hope yours is temporary as well


I had surgery back in '08 (scope n' scrape). I have advanced osteoarthritis. Too young for a new knew, according to the doc. This is a full time brace for any heavy work (lifting, mowing, standing for long periods etc). It was custom, made of carbon fiber, $1500. Thankfully, my plan at work covered 80%.


----------



## Guitar101

ol' 58 said:


> My excuse for buying a Yamaha FG Junior/ JR 1 for a couch guitar (not pictured).
> View attachment 311740


Sleeman Clear.


----------



## ol' 58

Guitar101 said:


> Sleeman Clear.


Brava.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Jim Wellington said:


> View attachment 311726


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=126725172347555


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156997921696361


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156997921696361


Where's the beer? What's in the fridge might last a week. The Sprite and Fanta would be the last to go if it got drunk. This would be more like it. 170 liters.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Eric Reesor

Electraglide said:


> Where's the beer? What's in the fridge might last a week. The Sprite and Fanta would be the last to go if it got drunk. This would be more like it. 170 liters.


Quite a few people will only have this left to eat after their credit cards max out from all the hoarding going on.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Where's the beer? What's in the fridge might last a week. The Sprite and Fanta would be the last to go if it got drunk. This would be more like it. 170 liters.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

This is something like I woke up to. Dear sweet hubby. Could of taken the leaves off of the strawberries. My only complaint.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Does this sound like a crock of bullshit to you?

Description

The Strategic Recruiting Team focuses on building, cultivating and retaining niche talent groups that are of strategic importance to Amazon. The successful candidate will join this small, central team of experienced recruiters to augment and innovate on current research, engagement and recruiting in these practice areas. This position will focus on senior hiring in applied research at Amazon, specifically for machine learning, data science and speech technology at the principal level and up.

Recruiters on this team work to elevate Amazon's brand in existing and new domains in applied research by cultivating relationships with industry leaders, candidates, and community influencers in person at conferences as well as by phone and email throughout the year. We interview candidates and seek to understand and find alignment between their capabilities and our stakeholders’ business problems across the entire company. We also distill, synthesize, and share market knowledge to advise and guide our Amazon stakeholders.

By hiring for its most critical talent spaces, the successful candidate will have tremendous impact on the future of Amazon as well as the opportunity to work with the brightest minds inside and outside of the company.


----------



## Guitar101

That's impressive but he could have flipped those eggs over for a few seconds. I think the leaves on the strawberries look very nat-ur-el.


----------



## butterknucket

Society to collapse by 2020: Scientist predicts ‘PEAK TURMOIL’ in THREE YEARS


----------



## zontar




----------



## Eric Reesor

Lola said:


> This is something like I woke up to. Dear sweet hubby. Could of taken the leaves off of the strawberries. My only complaint.


Those are covid 19 protection handles so you don't have to lick your fingers eating them!


----------



## Lola




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Eric Reesor

butterknucket said:


> Does this sound like a crock of bullshit to you?
> 
> Description
> 
> The Strategic Recruiting Team focuses on building, cultivating and retaining niche talent groups that are of strategic importance to Amazon. The successful candidate will join this small, central team of experienced recruiters to augment and innovate on current research, engagement and recruiting in these practice areas. This position will focus on senior hiring in applied research at Amazon, specifically for machine learning, data science and speech technology at the principal level and up.
> 
> Recruiters on this team work to elevate Amazon's brand in existing and new domains in applied research by cultivating relationships with industry leaders, candidates, and community influencers in person at conferences as well as by phone and email throughout the year. We interview candidates and seek to understand and find alignment between their capabilities and our stakeholders’ business problems across the entire company. We also distill, synthesize, and share market knowledge to advise and guide our Amazon stakeholders.
> 
> By hiring for its most critical talent spaces, the successful candidate will have tremendous impact on the future of Amazon as well as the opportunity to work with the brightest minds inside and outside of the company.


Not really, but if it had included the catchall phrase "create synergies" then I have no doubt that the position(s) were bogus. The way I read it is that Amazon is looking to hire people who corporate raid other companies that are doing something that Bezos is really hot to trot about. His goal is to eat just about any company's online sales and especially the problems with effective resale of returns and become the new Walmart of internet retail in so doing. I must say he certainly is succeeding. 

My latest experience with the beast of the Amazon was ordering a marked down decent quality Guardian Case  from "Musicians Friend" for the guitar I had built for my grandson by my brother Chris the case was an obvious returned piece of goods even though it was not advertised as such. Scroll down and you will see the exact case here https://chrisluthier.ca/chriscell.html . We wound up putting a Waverly sticker that came with the Stew Mac tuners to cover the owee that was there when I received the case. 

Finding a decently priced really good case that fit a 00 sized guitar was a hell of a hassle. L&M here in Victoria wanted 250 canuck bucks to special order the one I finally settled on. The one I got from Amazon with a slight shipping gouge was only 170 Canadian delivered to my door. 

Now Bezos is obviously going after Canadian Tire and just about every company that offers sales online and has to deal with returns regardless of the logistics. L&M's is high on his radar with "Musicians Friend" which in reality is a dumping ground for the reselling returned goods. Not necessarily bad for L&M because they can more easily deal with all their returns and slow lines that don't move quick enough to justify shelf space in their brick and mortar locations. 

I am almost willing to bet that within a few months Amazon will be offering online music teaching.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Eric Reesor said:


> Not really, but if it had included the catchall phrase "create synergies" then I have no doubt that the position(s) were bogus. The way I read it is that Amazon is looking to hire people who corporate raid other companies that are doing something that Bezos is really hot to trot about. His goal is to eat just about any company's online sales and especially the problems with effective resale of returns and become the new Walmart of internet retail in so doing. I must say he certainly is succeeding.
> 
> My latest experience with the beast of the Amazon was ordering a marked down decent quality Guardian Case  from "Musicians Friend" for the guitar I had built for my grandson by my brother Chris the case was an obvious returned piece of goods even though it was not advertised as such. Scroll down and you will see the exact case here https://chrisluthier.ca/chriscell.html . We wound up putting a Waverly sticker that came with the Stew Mac tuners to cover the owee that was there when I received the case.
> 
> Finding a decently priced really good case that fit a 00 sized guitar was a hell of a hassle. L&M here in Victoria wanted 250 canuck bucks to special order the one I finally settled on. The one I got from Amazon with a slight shipping gouge was only 170 Canadian delivered to my door.
> 
> Now Bezos is obviously going after Canadian Tire and just about every company that offers sales online and has to deal with returns regardless of the logistics. L&M's is high on his radar with "Musicians Friend" which in reality is a dumping ground for the reselling returned goods. Not necessarily bad for L&M because they can more easily deal with all their returns and slow lines that don't move quick enough to justify shelf space in their brick and mortar locations.
> 
> I am almost willing to bet that within a few months Amazon will be offering online music teaching.


That's far more insight than I had realized. I thought it was just corporate drivel (can you tell I'm slightly jaded on the whole corporate thing?).

What's the connection between Amazon and Musician's Friend? Did Amazon buy them?

I remember getting the Musician's Friend catalogues back in the 90's.


----------



## zontar

What wire?


----------



## Eric Reesor

> What's the connection between Amazon and Musician's Friend? Did Amazon buy them?


Don't know if they were bought out. Most likely not. It is a common practice for big box stores to harbour companies in exchange for warehousing space. If the company goes under because of long term employee wage trouble the employees all get the boot and the hosting firm takes over the space and uses any name brands of the company who had the agreement with the big box store then runs it until it becomes just another department. Same thing happens in manufacture all the time, corporate raiding and moving high wage long term employees out is the trademark of today's retail and manufacture world. Out here in BC, Jim Pattison is famous for this.

Essentially Amazon is an online mail order shopping mall nothing more and nothing less. If the product costs are too high then the name brand is then produced offshore where labour is cheaper. A poisonous snake eating tail economy and we will eventually see the end of brick and mortar stores. Amazon selling groceries at Whole Paycheck Foods is a different kettle of fish, Bezos is really struggling with it to say the least, but he can afford a long term loss leader the same way Microsoft did with the Xbox. Walmart is fairing slightly better with food than Bezos who has bet the whole food shopping farm on future online ordering with home grocery delivery services, something which Walmart does not do well, they do online pickup disguised online as home food delivery.

My guess is this is most important reason why Amazon is hiring even more professional corporate raiders than they already have.


----------



## butterknucket

Eric Reesor said:


> Not really, but if it had included the catchall phrase "create synergies" then I have no doubt that the position(s) were bogus. The way I read it is that Amazon is looking to hire people who corporate raid other companies that are doing something that Bezos is really hot to trot about. His goal is to eat just about any company's online sales and especially the problems with effective resale of returns and become the new Walmart of internet retail in so doing. I must say he certainly is succeeding.
> 
> My latest experience with the beast of the Amazon was ordering a marked down decent quality Guardian Case  from "Musicians Friend" for the guitar I had built for my grandson by my brother Chris the case was an obvious returned piece of goods even though it was not advertised as such. Scroll down and you will see the exact case here https://chrisluthier.ca/chriscell.html . We wound up putting a Waverly sticker that came with the Stew Mac tuners to cover the owee that was there when I received the case.
> 
> Finding a decently priced really good case that fit a 00 sized guitar was a hell of a hassle. L&M here in Victoria wanted 250 canuck bucks to special order the one I finally settled on. The one I got from Amazon with a slight shipping gouge was only 170 Canadian delivered to my door.
> 
> Now Bezos is obviously going after Canadian Tire and just about every company that offers sales online and has to deal with returns regardless of the logistics. L&M's is high on his radar with "Musicians Friend" which in reality is a dumping ground for the reselling returned goods. Not necessarily bad for L&M because they can more easily deal with all their returns and slow lines that don't move quick enough to justify shelf space in their brick and mortar locations.
> 
> I am almost willing to bet that within a few months Amazon will be offering online music teaching.


So I'm just trying to follow....Musician's Friend is selling through Amazon? They were already an online retailer.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 312216


Cheap tatoo ink. When you're done just have someone mix some cigarette ashes and rubbing alcohol and go at it with a darning needle.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 312220


Having lugged wooden benches around this makes sense.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Does this sound like a crock of bullshit to you?
> 
> Description
> 
> The Strategic Recruiting Team focuses on building, cultivating and retaining niche talent groups that are of strategic importance to Amazon. The successful candidate will join this small, central team of experienced recruiters to augment and innovate on current research, engagement and recruiting in these practice areas. This position will focus on senior hiring in applied research at Amazon, specifically for machine learning, data science and speech technology at the principal level and up.
> 
> Recruiters on this team work to elevate Amazon's brand in existing and new domains in applied research by cultivating relationships with industry leaders, candidates, and community influencers in person at conferences as well as by phone and email throughout the year. We interview candidates and seek to understand and find alignment between their capabilities and our stakeholders’ business problems across the entire company. We also distill, synthesize, and share market knowledge to advise and guide our Amazon stakeholders.
> 
> By hiring for its most critical talent spaces, the successful candidate will have tremendous impact on the future of Amazon as well as the opportunity to work with the brightest minds inside and outside of the company.


Sounds like they are looking for more telemarketers.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 312228


There's one more rabbit that will go hungry.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> Cheap tatoo ink. When you're done just have someone mix some cigarette ashes and rubbing alcohol and go at it with a darning needle.


Notice that she's keeping a pen in her bun, pointing down with the point exposed.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Notice that she's keeping a pen in her bun, pointing down with the point exposed.


Yup. Could make an interesting tattoo flash pattern on her neck and shoulders. The ash and alcohol and needle make it permanent. Give it that freehand prison vibe. Sort of like this.




Plus the pen keeps her hair in place.


----------



## Eric Reesor

butterknucket said:


> So I'm just trying to follow....Musician's Friend is selling through Amazon? They were already an online retailer.


Simple formula. Under the umbrella of "Amazon" you sell your product and you are rated as a seller based upon your performance. Amazon takes care of all the online aspects of your business for you or you can split it up with your own web site if you dare but that is much more expensive as an up front setup cost to have your own website directly work with Amazon.

Like I said Amazon is simply a one stop online shopping mall for anyone who dares to pay their rent which is of course a percentile of sales. Amazon does also have online music teaching so they have their fingers in every pie in the business they are a juggernaut. Seems that Musicians Friend who does have its own webstore is slipping a bit in their rankings currently because other retailers are starting to out rank them on the Amazon engine when it comes to guitar and accessory sales internet searches. 
If you do the Amazon it really is a jungle out there to say the least!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 312390


I worked at a Home Depot many years ago. Stuff like that happened multiple times a day, every day.


----------



## Verne

My buddy worked at Leon's (furniture store) back in the late 80s and the same shit happened there. Great stories over pints at the bar. People buying full size couches and showing up in a Geo Metro to take it home. Yellow rope to tie it on the roof. AHHAHAA


----------



## Doug Gifford

Verne said:


> My buddy worked at Leon's (furniture store) back in the late 80s and the same shit happened there. Great stories over pints at the bar. People buying full size couches and showing up in a Geo Metro to take it home. Yellow rope to tie it on the roof. AHHAHAA


The yellow rope's the best. Except for the worn out waterski rope.


----------



## Electraglide

When I worked building windows and overhead doors the lumber yard used to get guys who wanted to do this all the time. The big surprise was when they got stopped at the scales.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 312382


Tender.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Lola

*My kids asked me what it was like to grow up in the 80’s. I took their phones away and turned off the internet. *


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> When I worked building windows and overhead doors the lumber yard used to get guys who wanted to do this all the time. The big surprise was when they got stopped at the scales.


i used to have this next door neighbor named ed. he was a funny guy, i liked him alot. pushing 70, but still made out of rope. he had this old stepside truck that he thought was the manliest thing ever created. one day he calls me on the phone...

ed: hey paul, you ain't busy right now are ya? i need a hand.
me: sure ed, i'll be right over.
ed: no wait, i'm at delaware brick, i want you to come and follow me home. i got a load on the truck, and i just want to make sure everything's ok
me: alright ed, i'll be there in 10 minutes
ed: ok, you know what my truck looks like right? i'll be waiting in the parking lot

well of course i knew his truck, he was out there polishing it every weekend. i never saw anyone who loved something more than he loved that truck. 
well, i get to the brickyard, it's only 2 miles down the road. there's ed, with a cube of bricks on the back of the truck, with a bunch of mortar bags nestled around it. the truck is sitting on the axles, and looks like it's ready to do a wheelie any second now. 

me: ed, that's too much weight for that ol truck, maybe we should off load some of it and come back for the rest
ed: hell no! she can handle it, i just want you to ride behind me in case something goes wrong
me: i don't think it's a good idea. , why don't we at least put some of those mortar bags in my car? (i had a big ol galaxy at the time, huge trunk)
ed: naw, you just put your blinkers on and ride behind me

i have no idea what i was supposed to be able to do if something did go wrong, but ok. i followed ed back to the house, he took the long way because he's ed. a 2 mile trip was now a 4 mile trip...at 15 mph. we got back, and i thought sure as shit that old truck was going to wheelie when he went over the curb and up onto the lawn. it didn't though. we unloaded all the bricks and about a week later i sat in his back yard having beers and eating chicken from the barbecue he built with the bricks. he still had a big pile of them left he had other plans for, i don't even remember what he did with those. he pulled it off, but i never woulda tried it.


----------



## butterknucket

Verne said:


> My buddy worked at Leon's (furniture store) back in the late 80s and the same shit happened there. Great stories over pints at the bar. People buying full size couches and showing up in a Geo Metro to take it home. Yellow rope to tie it on the roof. AHHAHAA


They didn't try to fit it in the car?


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> When I worked building windows and overhead doors the lumber yard used to get guys who wanted to do this all the time. The big surprise was when they got stopped at the scales.


Yep, or think they're going to put that on their cheap Canadian Tire trailer, or a little boat trailer.

We had guys that actually did put sheets of chip board on a boat trailer, and didn't tie it down.

"Oh it's ok, I'm only going down the highway a bit."

I wish I was making this up, but I'm not.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> *My kids asked me what it was like to grow up in the 80’s. I took their phones away and turned off the internet. *


I would be at my grandmother's just about every weekend and most of the summers. She was out in the country, so add no cable to that as well.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> *My kids asked me what it was like to grow up in the 80’s. I took their phones away and turned off the internet. *


Once you tell them what it was like in the 80's take away all electronics and things that were battery powered like Walkmans, put an AM radio on the kitchen table and kick them outside like in the 50's and 60's. And get rid of things like this too.







.
If they're bored and can't for some reason go outside give them one of these.


----------



## Verne

and be home in time for the street lights to come on. That was the average time device of kids back then.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Electraglide said:


> Once you tell them what it was like in the 80's take away all electronics and things that were battery powered like Walkmans, put an AM radio on the kitchen table and kick them outside like in the 50's and 60's. And get rid of things like this too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> If they're bored and can't for some reason go outside give them one of these.


I don’t know what back woods you grew up in, but we definitely had microwaves and portable walkmans in my 80s. I still have the radiation burns to prove it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## ol' 58

Has anyone else who uses Facebook notice that Don Cherry has turned 85 this week, pretty much every week since February 2019?


----------



## Electraglide

Ricktoberfest said:


> I don’t know what back woods you grew up in, but we definitely had microwaves and portable walkmans in my 80s. I still have the radiation burns to prove it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you noticed, I was talking about what it was like in the 50's and 60's. Read the post. As far as the backwoods goes, yup it was that. Big old wood stove and after a while one of these.








One place I lived the "backwoods" was all around the house. 
Got my first Walkman the same time I got one of these 








That would have been around 2008 0r '09.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> and be home in time for the street lights to come. That was the average time device of kids back then.


Nice thing about living in the country, you didn't have to worry about street lights. The average time device was your stomach, or the dogs. You would have a bunch of kids in the bush with as many dogs. The dogs heard a "suppertime" whistle and they would take off, followed by kids. Once supper was over and chores done you went out again.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Electraglide said:


> If you noticed, I was talking about what it was like in the 50's and 60's. Read the post. As far as the backwoods goes, yup it was that. Big old wood stove and after a while one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One place I lived the "backwoods" was all around the house.
> Got my first Walkman the same time I got one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would have been around 2008 0r '09.


Misread! I thought you were talking about the 80s without that stuff and the 50s about playing outside. I should slow down my reading a bit but I’m kinda bored and writing on 15 topics all at once 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Ricktoberfest said:


> Misread! I thought you were talking about the 80s without that stuff and the 50s about playing outside. I should slow down my reading a bit but I’m kinda bored and writing on 15 topics all at once
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Time to go out in the rain with 6 gigs of music videos on my cell phone to listen to thru bluetooth headphones. Gotta use the phone for something, I don't use it as a phone very often.


----------



## Electraglide

In the late 50's where I grew up most boys had one of these


----------



## keto

Electraglide said:


> In the late 50's where I grew up most boys had one of these


I still have my dad's, a strange little Winchester 55, but not the Model 55 lever gun - this one is a single shot, top load, bottom eject, semi auto .22. WTF is the point of a single shot semi? LOL Not their best seller, somewhat rare but not valuable due to its type.


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> I still have my dad's, a strange little Winchester 55, but not the Model 55 lever gun - this one is a single shot, top load, bottom eject, semi auto .22. WTF is the point of a single shot semi? LOL Not their best seller, somewhat rare but not valuable due to its type.


They are a lot cheaper than a left handed rifle. I bought one used for my son when he was having trouble with the single shot bolt action Winchester. Both from the 50's.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

just now, for me


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> just now, for me
> 
> View attachment 312616


I never like those kind of screwdrivers.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> just now, for me
> 
> View attachment 312616


9 or 10 when I saw dad do it. He also had a bunch of military screwdriver sockets. This was back '59/'60.


----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> In the late 50's where I grew up most boys had one of these


I have a half dozen old Cooey 22's from the 60's. The one is really want is my grandpa's model 39, my uncle has it now.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> In the late 50's where I grew up most boys had one of these


My older brothers weren’t into guns but we’re into blowing up things with their outdoor science projects.


----------



## ol' 58

Not related to any current discussion here. It's just the way I feel and I stumbled across this on Facebook today.


----------



## vadsy

ol' 58 said:


> Not relayed to any current discussion here. It's just the way I feel and I stumbled across this on Facebook today.
> View attachment 312828


it plays well for non celebrity opinions too


----------



## ol' 58

vadsy said:


> it plays well for non celebrity opinions too


Maybe so. But everyone is entitled to an opinion, as well as to share it. Sadly, our society, as a whole, gives added creedence to that which is uttered by pretty people who can read a script or play a tune or swing a bat. Meanwhile, the fellow who collects your garbage each week may very well be, and often is, better informed about a prticular topic. But his opinion would carry no weight among the zombies that worship celebrity culture.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 312638


I know someone who spend stupid money for one of those.
(it's not me)


----------



## zontar

Verne said:


> My buddy worked at Leon's (furniture store) back in the late 80s and the same shit happened there. Great stories over pints at the bar. People buying full size couches and showing up in a Geo Metro to take it home. Yellow rope to tie it on the roof. AHHAHAA


----------



## Electraglide

I want one of these and 3 of those.


----------



## Lola

This is racist, stereotyping and sexist but entertaining. Enjoy.


----------



## Wardo

MarkM said:


> I have a half dozen old Cooey 22's from the 60's. The one is really want is my grandpa's model 39, my uncle has it now.


I had a black Nylon 66 when I was about 15 and before that a BSA .177.


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> just now, for me
> 
> View attachment 312616


Ya but that's a Phillips head so you just strip it faster, dumbest head ever!


----------



## zontar

This wire! The warning wire!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> This is racist, stereotyping and sexist but entertaining. Enjoy.


You might like this one (posted many times, but that's ok IMO)


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> This wire! The warning wire!



Ahhh poor Ives.


----------



## mhammer




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

idiot

Young B.C. driver showing off drifts brand-new Ford Mustang into a river
 _Inexperience, a rainy day and 460 horsepower are just a recipe for disaster _


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 313040


Had a girlfriend like that, once. It's amazing how fast luggage can fall off a bike.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Eric Reesor




----------



## Electraglide

Eric Reesor said:


>


Looks like a 4 pc. 12 ft. Nice. Must have a back water there.


----------



## Eric Reesor

Just my brother Chris the guitar builder with a single spey 13ft with a scandi on the Cowichan. This is up in the fly only waters. I was using a Skagit. The waters below get pounded by the gearheads and I even see them park in the slot with drift boats all bloody day long to touch every fish that swims by or tries to hold for a while. That is why I don't even bother fishing for steelhead anymore. Most steelhead have been hooked a few times before they even get a chance to settle on to the redd. The Thompson, Chilcotin and quite a few other streams are going to go extinct it is that bad. South Van Isle has lost the once great San Juan, the Nitinat, the Klanawa and numerous other great little steelhead rivers in the last 10 years. 

But enough of the depressing news. Back to playing a great little violin Andante Sonata movement by Bach that is a mainstay of my music. The prelude from the first cello suite is as usual also on the music stand as is the rest of Bach's cello suite 1 as transcribed to D major from the original G major by John Duarte. I don't play the Ponce transcription that was done for Segovia any longer I prefer the Duarte which is the complete suite. I feel a little snobbish today so I had better study up and woodshed or I will go nuts thinking about escaping Vancouver Island so I can actually go fishing!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Eric Reesor said:


> But enough of the depressing news. Back to playing a great little violin Andante Sonata movement by Bach that is a mainstay of my music. The prelude from the first cello suite is as usual also on the music stand as is the rest of Bach's cello suite 1 as transcribed to D major from the original G major by John Duarte. I don't play the Ponce transcription that was done for Segovia any longer I prefer the Duarte which is the complete suite. I feel a little snobbish today so I had better study up and woodshed or I will go nuts thinking about escaping Vancouver Island so I can actually go fishing!


I would love to hear this. Bach is one of my favourite composers.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> Bach is one of my favourite composers


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


Oh Laristotle that was bloody brilliant. I am cranking this one up as soon as all the sleepy heads are awake. This made my day. A great start. 

I sometimes which I had the skill sets to be able to shred like this. The lead guitar player was phenomenal. 

Thanks once again Laristotle. I loved this!


----------



## Electraglide

It's back....not Bach.....once again.


----------



## Electraglide

Bach at you.


----------



## Electraglide

I have a hard enough time getting my two hands co-ordinated let alone this




and on that note it would be interesting to hear this on one of those big organs.


----------



## Eric Reesor

Electraglide said:


> Bach at you.


On the guitar it would be a Bach Toccata with Fudge. The beauty of Bach is that it teaches the player to listen to what else is going on in a melody line. If you play it straight like a midi device it sounds like video game music, if however you let the phrasing breath and put in subtle things that happen naturally as they occur under the fingers Bach becomes so incredible that the whole universe of what is possible harmonically in music opens up. That is why greats like Oscar Peterson and just about every great player in history used and still use Bach's music as a touchstone to enhance their musicianship.

I grew up listening to this set of angel recordings and hearing the joy of dance and song that a violin could create in the hands of a master. His playing has influenced my interpretation of Bach more than anyone else except perhaps Glen Gould. If I had another life time I would still be studying or reading something by Bach a little every day. To those who say that Bach is boring and staid, well I pity them.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> It's back....not Bach.....once again.


Is that an Aston Martin?


----------



## Verne

Yes. DB-4. Made famous by James Bond


----------



## Eric Reesor




----------



## Eric Reesor

laristotle said:


>


Fine but Bach can shred just fine in a beautiful way all on its own in the hands of some guitarists.


----------



## Eric Reesor




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


I will be listening to this band all day. They are exquisite. They do Bach’s compositions much justice. 

thx Laristotle once again for turning me on to these guys!


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Yes. DB-4. Made famous by James Bond


DB-5. Starting with Goldfinger I believe it's been the Bond car in 6 or 7 movies including the latest one coming out.


----------



## Electraglide

Some like Gould, he's ok but I prefer this Canadian.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## keto

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 313290


Some serious air time, do we know who this is?


----------



## bzrkrage

keto said:


> Some serious air time, do we know who this is?


----------



## cheezyridr

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 313292


her mouth is big enough to swallow a softball


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Parents of the graduating classes of 2020 have less fear of becoming a grandparent in 9 months than any other parents in a long long time.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> her mouth is big enough to swallow a softball


Got her address?


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Parents of the graduating classes of 2020 have less fear of becoming a grandparent in 9 months than any other parents in a long long time.


Yup, they only have to wait 7 or 8 months.


----------



## zontar

Jim DaddyO said:


> Parents of the graduating classes of 2020 have less fear of becoming a grandparent in 9 months than any other parents in a long long time.


It's absolutely forbidden to cross it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

*Could someone please give me a link to this years Riff Wrath. *

every time I try to click on that particular thread I get booted out. 

*please and thank you *


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> *Could someone please give me a link to this years Riff Wrath. *
> 
> every time I try to click on that particular thread I get booted out.
> 
> *please and thank you *


Let me know if this works...
2020 Riff Wrath Jam{s}

If not, what is it you want to know?


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> Let me know if this works...
> 2020 Riff Wrath Jam{s}
> 
> If not, what is it you want to know?


This works perfectly. Thx Greco.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> View attachment 313656



Right there bumping up against the line without actually crossing it. I salute you sir!


----------



## Electraglide

Looting Frenzy After Truck Spills 1000s Of Beer Cans


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> View attachment 313694


Safety Canada says it's OK as long as a helmet and tether are worn


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 313694



Someone will probably impact the top of that door jam and give themselves a nasty concussion.


----------



## butterknucket

allthumbs56 said:


> Safety Canada says it's OK as long as a helmet and tether are worn


And sunscreen.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

allthumbs56 said:


> Safety Canada says it's OK as long as a helmet and tether are worn


And a mask


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Safety Canada says it's OK as long as a helmet and tether are worn


Just tilt it a bit and wear a bungee cord. You'd be like a human paddleball.


----------



## Lola

I haven’t seen one of these forever. Gotta love Ford. Such a classic automobile. I don’t know what year this is but it’s got to be the 50’s.


----------



## Lola

Now this is very interesting. I think it’s a Cadillac but not sure.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> I haven’t seen one of these forever. Gotta love Ford. Such a classic automobile. I don’t know what year this is but it’s got to be the 50’s.


My uncle is looking to buy a 50's Ford Sunliner.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I haven’t seen one of these forever. Gotta love Ford. Such a classic automobile. I don’t know what year this is but it’s got to be the 50’s.


I'd say about a '55 Fairlane.


butterknucket said:


> My uncle is looking to buy a 50's Ford Sunliner.


A convertable....Sunliner....or a hardtop with a transparent roof over the front seat....A Crown Vic. Skyliner.








Kinda hard to find and not cheap.


----------



## oldjoat

51 ... "golden dream"


Lola said:


> Now this is very interesting. I think it’s a Cadillac but not sure.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Now this is very interesting. I think it’s a Cadillac but not sure.


----------



## Electraglide

I see the real world is back.
20 people charged in connection with tow truck turf wars across GTA


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> I'd say about a '55 Fairlane.
> 
> A convertable....Sunliner....or a hardtop with a transparent roof over the front seat....A Crown Vic. Skyliner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda hard to find and not cheap.


I meant to say a Skyliner. 

They have money.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I meant to say a Skyliner.
> 
> They have money.


The ultimate Skyliner is this. Ford Fairlane 500 Skyliner.








As far as the '55/'56 Glasstops go I think there might have been maybe 2,000 or so made for both years. Most of the ones I've seen in the last few years have been restored and at auction. If they're looking for one that needs restoration then the price is sky high before it's done.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> The ultimate Skyliner is this. Ford Fairlane 500 Skyliner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the '55/'56 Glasstops go I think there might have been maybe 2,000 or so made for both years. Most of the ones I've seen in the last few years have been restored and at auction. If they're looking for one that needs restoration then the price is sky high before it's done.


They're probably looking for one that's already been restored. They can afford it.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> The ultimate Skyliner is this. Ford Fairlane 500 Skyliner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the '55/'56 Glasstops go I think there might have been maybe 2,000 or so made for both years. Most of the ones I've seen in the last few years have been restored and at auction. If they're looking for one that needs restoration then the price is sky high before it's done.


That’s just off the charts gorgeous. OMG. I love those white wall tires. They just add so much class to the vehicle.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> I see the real world is back.
> 20 people charged in connection with tow truck turf wars across GTA


the cops are complicit, because it makes them money.



> On May 20, York Regional Police, with help from the Ontario Provincial Police and Toronto Police Service, executed *21 search warrants at residences and businesses* in Vaughan, Richmond Hill, Markham, Hamilton, Oakville, Toronto, Aurora and East Gwillimbury. *Three suspects were arrested and charged*.





> Police have revealed that evidence seized in the search warrants includes:
> 11 tow trucks
> 16 handguns, 13 shotguns, nine rifles, one machine gun, one air pistol converted to .22-calibre pistol, one sawed-off shotgun and three high-capacity drum magazines
> Thousands of rounds of ammunition of various calibres
> Two conductive energy weapons and brass knuckles
> Five kilograms of fentanyl, 1.5 kilograms of cocaine, 1.25 kilograms of crystal methamphetamine and 1.5 kilograms of cannabis
> More than $500,000


----------



## cheezyridr

aside from the usual thoughts about tiny little asian girls who are better than you, etc...

it's it's probably the best cover of satch boogie i ever heard. but the drummer is what amazes me most. she's a freakin clock! 
look at her thighs - most of us have biceps that size or bigger. she's clearly not struggling. she has the feel of it perfect.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> aside from the usual thoughts about tiny little asian girls who are better than you, etc...
> 
> it's it's probably the best cover of satch boogie i ever heard. but the drummer is what amazes me most. she's a freakin clock!
> look at her thighs - most of us have biceps that size or bigger. she's clearly not struggling. she has the feel of it perfect.


I agree, that drummer is way too cool.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola




----------



## Milkman

RoboHooters!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


Been playing with Number 5 has she.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> View attachment 313926


Sometimes the basics just elude.

The SIL of a buddy of mine always wears his caps backwards. I keep telling him that's a bad idea because we can't see who got this $40 without seeing the logo on the front.

The other day he was in the neighborhood and was facing west. The sun was in his eyes so he used his hand to shield them much like the brim of a hat would do in a perfect world (yes he was wearing his Seahawks hat backwards at the time). Needless to say, I had to make a comment .............


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle

High/Deaf said:


> always wears his caps backwards


----------



## butterknucket

I thought I was watching a hair cut video. 

Instead, I saw far more.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 313948


High/Deaf that was hysterical. I just am dying or maybe I am over tired of doing nothing! Lol either way that made my night. Thx


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> High/Deaf that was hysterical. I just am dying or maybe I am over tired of doing nothing! Lol either way that made my night. Thx


That's like the first time I saw someone using a leaf blower to blow the snow off their truck.


----------



## vadsy

Haircut dude is impressive. With every vid we learn something new. Starts with him eviscerating his hair to Tool cranked in the background. Ends with a wholesome and cute looking family dynamic cutting his hair. Dudes got it all and great hair to boot


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> Haircut dude is impressive. With every vid we learn something new. Starts with him eviscerating his hair to Tool cranked in the background. Ends with a wholesome and cute looking family dynamic cutting his hair. Dudes got it all and great hair to boot


Somewhere in between the bowl and the #1 he paused and made the mullet videos?


----------



## Verne

butterknucket said:


> That's like the first time I saw someone using a leaf blower to blow the snow off their truck.


We have a neighbour 3 driveways over who never uses a snowbrush since he discovered the leaf blower. Doesn't matter the time either, 6:30am............time for Timmie's...............get the leaf blower out.


----------



## Verne

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 313948


Suddenly I have a craving for Pepto Bismol. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> We have a neighbour 3 driveways over who never uses a snowbrush since he discovered the leaf blower. Doesn't matter the time either, 6:30am............time for Timmie's...............get the leaf blower out.


Love those guys. Too many people who really should live out in the countryside, instead live in the city, but act like they're the only people living there. We have neighbors who take every possible opportunity to start up gas engines at all hours of the day, early morning, dinner time, whatever.

Both of them must be stone deaf. The wife does the back pack gas powered leaf blower, seems to take an hour.

Personally I would love to see more people using rechargeable electric lawn equipment.

Yes, they work fine. I have a fair sized property and with two batteries I get through both the front and back lawns no problem. One battery in the weed whacker more than does the job.

And I don't disturb the neighborhood.

What some people don't seem to realize is that people don't all agree on a time to mow their lawns. That means that you have a steady and ongoing succession of gas mowers and whackers running for much of the time on any nice day.

There are days we've been driven inside because the noise was too much.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> That's like the first time I saw someone using a leaf blower to blow the snow off their truck.


At least he didn't just let the snow blow off onto the car behind him on the highway. It's surprising how many people will just drive off without cleaning off their vehicle.


----------



## Verne

I do have a gas mower, and I refuse to start it until 1oam. It doesn't matter if somebody else is already doing, or has done, their lawn. I just won't be "that guy". I trimmer is a powerful rechargeable that does make a bit of noise when using, but it is far from a gas trimmer level.


----------



## laristotle

For my wife, it's the smell of gas mowers that get to her.
I use an electric mower with 100' extension cord.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> I do have a gas mower, and I refuse to start it until 1oam. It doesn't matter if somebody else is already doing, or has done, their lawn. I just won't be "that guy". I trimmer is a powerful rechargeable that does make a bit of noise when using, but it is far from a gas trimmer level.


My wife tells me my rechargeable weed whacker is a bit noisy, but no way does that sound carry like a gas whacker.

Once you find a good model and make the transition to rechargeable electric, it's really a no brainer. I take my batteries in the house over winter. I'm on at least my third season with this mower with the same batteries and both are working fine so far.

So nice not to have to F$%k around trying to start that Briggs and Straton the first time every season.

Pop the battery in, press the button, start cutting. It's so quiet you can talk to people while you do it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Ford Mustang owner says angry neighbour filled his exhaust with foam

Now that's nasty.


----------



## laristotle

_Hopefully Robinson installs security cameras and files a police report to catch the people responsible. According to his Facebook post, it seems like he has some good friends in the car community who would be more than happy to make a lot more noise in front of the angry neighbour’s house._


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> _Hopefully Robinson installs security cameras and files a police report to catch the people responsible. According to his Facebook post, it seems like he has some good friends in the car community who would be more than happy to make a lot more noise in front of the angry neighbour’s house._


I live in a neighborhood that seems to have a few car enthusiasts. Hearing them chirp the tires and tear off, doesn't bother me at all. It lasts a few seconds and I understand the enjoyment and pride that comes with a car you really love.

The noise I have problems with is that which seems to last for hours on nice days. When you can't sit in the back yard because people are working on their two stroke dirt bikes or tuning up a Harley, it's a little frustrating. Like I said, there are people who really would be better suited to rural living. Maybe I'm one of them.

We try real hard to be quiet and considerate of our neighbors.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Love those guys. Too many people who really should live out in the countryside, instead live in the city, but act like they're the only people living there. We have neighbors who take every possible opportunity to start up gas engines at all hours of the day, early morning, dinner time, whatever.
> 
> Both of them must be stone deaf. The wife does the back pack gas powered leaf blower, seems to take an hour.
> 
> Personally I would love to see more people using rechargeable electric lawn equipment.
> 
> Yes, they work fine. I have a fair sized property and with two batteries I get through both the front and back lawns no problem. One battery in the weed whacker more than does the job.
> 
> And I don't disturb the neighborhood.
> 
> What some people don't seem to realize is that people don't all agree on a time to mow their lawns. That means that you have a steady and ongoing succession of gas mowers and whackers running for much of the time on any nice day.
> 
> There are days we've been driven inside because the noise was too much.



It’s the summertime parties in my neighborhood. As the original owners of the houses around me have died or are in nursing homes their houses are going to the youngsters who love to party until the really wee hours of the morning with their noise, porta potties and cars coming and going. It seems every weekend is deemed “party weekend”.

I don’t begrudge a good party but c’mon guys at 3:30 am. Really?


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> It’s the summertime parties in my neighborhood. As the original owners of the houses around me have died or are in nursing homes their houses are going to the youngsters who love to party until the really wee hours of the morning with their noise, porta potties and cars coming and going. It seems every weekend is deemed “party weekend”.
> 
> I don’t begrudge a good party but c’mon guys at 3:30 am. Really?



For me the term "good party" is an oxymoron.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## vadsy

I like where this is going.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> For my wife, it's the smell of gas mowers that get to her.
> I use an electric mower with 100' extension cord.


Just don't run over the cord.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Love those guys. Too many people who really should live out in the countryside, instead live in the city, but act like they're the only people living there. We have neighbors who take every possible opportunity to start up gas engines at all hours of the day, early morning, dinner time, whatever.
> 
> Both of them must be stone deaf. The wife does the back pack gas powered leaf blower, seems to take an hour.
> 
> Personally I would love to see more people using rechargeable electric lawn equipment.
> 
> Yes, they work fine. I have a fair sized property and with two batteries I get through both the front and back lawns no problem. One battery in the weed whacker more than does the job.
> 
> And I don't disturb the neighborhood.
> 
> What some people don't seem to realize is that people don't all agree on a time to mow their lawns. That means that you have a steady and ongoing succession of gas mowers and whackers running for much of the time on any nice day.
> 
> There are days we've been driven inside because the noise was too much.


About 15 years ago my neighbour bought a brand new Honda snowblower in October. We got into mid December and there was still no snow.

Late Friday night just a few days before Christmas it started snowing. At midnight I heard a snowblower going. He was out blowing his driveway at midnight, then proceded to do several other driveways on the street until 2am.

I'm surprised no one called the police.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> Just don't run over the cord.


Yet to do so in 46 years.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Yet to do so in 46 years.


I'd be fine with using an electric mower. 

Less maintenance, right?


----------



## Milkman

In recent years we really have had great neighbors. The noise that gets to me is almost never wild parties or cops coming to resolve domestic disputes.

What gets to me is the constant din of gas engines coming from all directions on a weekend afternoon. No law against that however, so I'll take the advice someone may be biting their tongue not to give me.

If I don't like it, I should move out to the country.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Yet to do so in 46 years.



There's a trick to it but it's doable as you know. Before I went cordless I did have a wired mower for a summer.


----------



## High/Deaf

Gas yard equipment has a small circle that hears it. It's occasional and always seems to be at the wrong time. But it comes and goes and I only hear the ones within a few houses of mine.

I live 10 miles from a municipal airport. Those little single engine Cesnas can be noisy (not all but some). And they are a mile up so the cone of sound coming off of them is heard by, what, 1000 households? 5000? I dunno. But at least that one guy is having fun going around in circles, right?


----------



## Doug Gifford

Milkman said:


> Love those guys. Too many people who really should live out in the countryside, instead live in the city, but act like they're the only people living there. We have neighbors who take every possible opportunity to start up gas engines at all hours of the day, early morning, dinner time, whatever.
> 
> …
> 
> There are days we've been driven inside because the noise was too much.


I can step outside at pretty much any daylight hour and hear mowers, trimmers, blowers, loud trucks. It's as though these people need to be making noise to confirm their existence.

I use an old-fashioned push mower. Works fine, quiet, easy to maintain. 120' by 60' lot and it's really no problem. No gas and oil, not cord to trip over or cut.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> Less maintenance, right?


I only sharpen the blade every spring.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> If I don't like it, I should move out to the country.


----------



## cheezyridr

i'm pretty lucky so far. i get along good with my neighbors, and no one is very noisy. that all may change soon when their "outside cats" begin to disappear.

also, today is special. it is the 3rd anniversary of me coming back here. in 3 days, it will be 1 yr in this house, and it will also be the end of the lockdown in delaware


----------



## Milkman




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Suddenly I have a craving for Pepto Bismol. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Or Thrills Gum.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i'm pretty lucky so far. i get along good with my neighbors, and no one is very noisy. that all may change soon when their "outside cats" begin to disappear.
> 
> also, today is special. it is the 3rd anniversary of me coming back here. in 3 days, it will be 1 yr in this house, and it will also be the end of the lockdown in delaware


Cheezy I cannot believe it has been three years. You need to get your butt back to Canada for a visit. I know you said not this year but your expected next year Lol. Lend you my SG and we’ll hit the studio!


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Or Thrills Gum.


This gum tastes like soap and they still sell it. It was made by Opeechee.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Video 1 minute 46 seconds'Ministry of Silly Walks' takes over village


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> I live in a neighborhood that seems to have a few car enthusiasts. Hearing them chirp the tires and tear off, doesn't bother me at all. It lasts a few seconds and I understand the enjoyment and pride that comes with a car you really love.
> 
> The noise I have problems with is that which seems to last for hours on nice days. When you can't sit in the back yard because people are working on their two stroke dirt bikes or tuning up a Harley, it's a little frustrating. Like I said, there are people who really would be better suited to rural living. Maybe I'm one of them.
> 
> We try real hard to be quiet and considerate of our neighbors.


Starting and tuning a Harley is no worse than starting and tuning a car or truck like this, especially if it's say running 3 Dueces. 





Or hondas or suzukis etc. No problem at all. Car guys will spend hours in the shop working on and tuning their cars too. But them some people will bitch because kids are out playing too.


----------



## vadsy

Doug Gifford said:


> Video 1 minute 46 seconds'Ministry of Silly Walks' takes over village


was this when SNL was still funny?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> For my wife, it's the smell of gas mowers that get to her.
> I use an electric mower with 100' extension cord.


That's fine if it's less than 100' from the plug in to the edge of the yard. The last place I had a 50' cord would do the front lawn from the plug in. Would have needed a 250' cord to do the back yard. A $10 gas yard sale mower worked good and I was considerate.....only mowed the lawns about once every 6 weeks.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> It’s the summertime parties in my neighborhood. As the original owners of the houses around me have died or are in nursing homes their houses are going to the youngsters who love to party until the really wee hours of the morning with their noise, porta potties and cars coming and going. It seems every weekend is deemed “party weekend”.
> 
> I don’t begrudge a good party but c’mon guys at 3:30 am. Really?


Got no problem with parties, it's the 50 something cougars with the cell on speaker who cackle away to the world for hours while hubby burns a steak on the barby.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> About 15 years ago my neighbour bought a brand new Honda snowblower in October. We got into mid December and there was still no snow.
> 
> Late Friday night just a few days before Christmas it started snowing. At midnight I heard a snowblower going. He was out blowing his driveway at midnight, then proceded to do several other driveways on the street until 2am.
> 
> I'm surprised no one called the police.


I've done that a say 5:30 AM while the car and truck are warming up and the city plow has just gone by. When you have a foot or more of snow in the driveway and a 3 foot mound across it at the street you do what you have to do. Especially when you have to leave for work at 6:30.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> This gum tastes like soap and they still sell it. It was made by Opeechee.


Has a rather distinct smell to tho not as much as when I was a kid. Bought some for the grand daughters, one like it and one didn't.....found out my ex didn't like the smell either.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Cheezy I cannot believe it has been three years. You need to get your butt back to Canada for a visit. I know you said not this year but your expected next year Lol. Lend you my SG and we’ll hit the studio!


that's plenty of motivation all by itself! i absolutely love that guitar, and i only played it once. gibson was on the top of their game the day they made that one



Electraglide said:


> Starting and tuning a Harley is no worse than starting and tuning a car or truck like this, especially if it's say running 3 Dueces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or hondas or suzukis etc. No problem at all. Car guys will spend hours in the shop working on and tuning their cars too. But them some people will bitch because kids are out playing too.


all your points are spot on, but holy crap that car is gorgeous. that's automotive art, i dont care what the greenies say


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1087260578325292


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> that's plenty of motivation all by itself! i absolutely love that guitar, and i only played it once. gibson was on the top of their game the day they made that one
> 
> 
> 
> all your points are spot on, but holy crap that car is gorgeous. that's automotive art, i dont care what the greenies say


They were fun to ride in when they were new.....pushed you right up against the back seat. A friend of my dad had one. A gas in the 60's too.








Beautiful sounds. Same as these.


----------



## Electraglide

Nothing but net.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> They were fun to ride in when they were new.....pushed you right up against the back seat. A friend of my dad had one. A gas in the 60's too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful sounds. Same as these.


i've had every year galaxy from 65-74 but none of mine were the cool ones with the big block. i also had a nice monte carlo, but again, not a big block car. 
the falcon sprint was a cool car, i had a 63 1/2 comet, which was similar, but mine had the 151 c.i. engine. i swapped in a 300 c.i. from a maverick. it was a runner


----------



## Electraglide

Left turn, right turn, stop and cops is all you need......and the wave.


----------



## Doug Gifford

A somewhat frustrating article. They don't say who called the cops. 

Men hired for sexual fantasy break into wrong house


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> A somewhat frustrating article. They don't say who called the cops.
> 
> Men hired for sexual fantasy break into wrong house


Frustrating to the "client" if after the wrong address thing and he cooked the two men breakfast the police arrived before the broom was produced. Makes one wonder what kind of broom it was. Something like this?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim Wellington

CRISPR anyone?


----------



## Electraglide

Jim Wellington said:


> CRISPR anyone?
> 
> View attachment 314248


Next time play this.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim Wellington

Electraglide said:


> Next time play this.


Shit...reminded me of Lefty Frizzel...gotta go find one of his songs...


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Doug Gifford

Jim Wellington said:


> Shit...reminded me of Lefty Frizzel...gotta go find one of his songs...


YES!!

Here's another right back at ya:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Jim Wellington said:


> Shit...reminded me of Lefty Frizzel...gotta go find one of his songs...


Not hard to find a Lefty song,




but they don't make brains explode. Unless of course you grew up in a place where about 75% of the songs played on the radio were Lefty's song or this guys.




Thank the dog for the skip on AM radio and the 45s that Diane used to bring from the coast....and thank the dog for Diane.


----------



## keto

laristotle said:


> View attachment 314272


I feel like I missed a meme or cultural reference. I looked up CRISPR and get the genome ref, but why?


----------



## Jim Wellington

keto said:


> I feel like I missed a meme or cultural reference. I looked up CRISPR and get the genome ref, but why?


Random! No more, no less.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 314292


Must be a Montreal architect/construction firm that built this. The crumbling concrete is a dead give away.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 314296


So that’s the latest version of “pulling the train”.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> Yet to do so in 46 years.


My bride started with a 100' cord years ago and now we have several different lengths of cords all the same colour?


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> My bride started with a 100' cord years ago and now we have several different lengths of cords all the same colour?


I had a heavy duty 100' construction cord. While I was at work one day the ex had a friend of hers come over to trim the hedge and instead of using my gas trimmer he used his electric one and my 100' cord. I come home to find him wanting me to buy him a new trimmer and my cord in about 10 or so pieces. Seems he went to move my ladder and put the running trimmer on the coils of cord......he had the trigger taped back. Sorta fried the trimmer before the breaker blew. I told him to get off my property and not come back. That didn't make my ex happy and neither did me sending him a bill for a new cord. As far as I know the bill has never been paid.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 314288


Almost what it was like at the apple store today. Stand in line to get your temp. took and then stand in line to answer the usual questions and get a mask and then stand in line and wait to see and apple store rep. and be told that there's about a 1 1/2 to 2 hr wait.....that's on top of the 15 to 20 minutes I'd been waiting already. When I said screw it and went to leave the fool wanted to know if I wanted to make an appointment. I said yeah, next year. So I go to the food court and some renta cop started to give me static for going the wrong way after I ate. I can't see walking 400+ ' to the exit when I can walk about 25'.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Almost what it was like at the apple store today. Stand in line to get your temp. took and then stand in line to answer the usual questions and get a mask and then stand in line and wait to see and apple store rep. and be told that there's about a 1 1/2 to 2 hr wait.....that's on top of the 15 to 20 minutes I'd been waiting already. When I said screw it and went to leave the fool wanted to know if I wanted to make an appointment. I said yeah, next year. So I go to the food court and some renta cop started to give me static for going the wrong way after I ate. I can't see walking 400+ ' to the exit when I can walk about 25'.


the important thing is , it’s about you. Forget everyone else. We’re in this together,,. Heck no


----------



## Doug Gifford

You guys are just pretending, right?


----------



## vadsy

One of us is laying on some thick sarcasm, the other one is serious.


----------



## SG-Rocker

vadsy said:


> One of us is laying on some thick sarcasm, the other one is serious.


So you're anti-everything-_but_-the-establishment?


----------



## vadsy

SG-Rocker said:


> So you're anti-everything-_but_-the-establishment?


I’m all about getting quoted


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

vadsy said:


> I’m all about getting quoted


Just for you bud.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Almost what it was like at the apple store today. Stand in line to get your temp. took and then stand in line to answer the usual questions and get a mask and then stand in line and wait to see and apple store rep. and be told that there's about a 1 1/2 to 2 hr wait.....that's on top of the 15 to 20 minutes I'd been waiting already. When I said screw it and went to leave the fool wanted to know if I wanted to make an appointment. I said yeah, next year. So I go to the food court and some renta cop started to give me static for going the wrong way after I ate. I can't see walking 400+ ' to the exit when I can walk about 25'.


i think you make a good point. in my mind, it makes no sense to fool with the entrance/exits. all it does is clump people together, and slow things down. i get yelled at for ducking the queue barriers at the grocery store and the wal mart all the time. i'm not parking near one entrance so i can exit the store all the way on the other side. it's stupid, and i'm not going to do it.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 314388


Those could also work for people who like relics.
But it did make me literally laugh.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> This gum tastes like soap and they still sell it. It was made by Opeechee.


Ii haven't seen that in ages--but then I also haven't looked for it.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Gas in.........gas out


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Do you like vintage?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

You know that.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

A shout out to the astronauts
who left earth today

Good choice​


----------



## Lola

Ironing boards are surf boards that gave up their dreams and got a boring job. 

Don’t be an surf board.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 314438


Didn't there used to be a guy on here who "reliced" guitars


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Do you like vintage?


Not vintage......I'd say maybe 15 years old at the best. Too bad it wasn't one of these. 








1942 Harley XA.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Didn't there used to be a guy on here who "reliced" guitars


A couple, IIRC.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Ironing boards are surf boards that gave up their dreams and got a boring job.
> 
> Don’t be an surf board.


In other words be an ironing bored?


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Ii haven't seen that in ages--but then I also haven't looked for it.


Almost every Dollar Store and Dollar Tree has it.


----------



## Electraglide

And so it started.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> And so it started


way before that


----------



## Electraglide

But they didn't get far.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Almost every Dollar Store and Dollar Tree has it.


Well, like I said--I haven't actually looked for it.
Last time I was near a dollar store it had a longer line than the grocery store nearby.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

Time for a break.


----------



## laristotle

Last Days Of May


----------



## zontar

But my baseball rolled over there. How am I gonna get my baseball?


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Milkman

Last fall I bought a plastic garden shed for the yard but it was shortly after my surgery and I wasn't up to the task of preparing the foundation / base so I covered the box up and it has been sitting over the winter waiting for me to get off my ass.

This weekend I laid the base for the shed. It's a 10.5' X 8' shed. The base I prepared is 10' X 12' consisting of 30 pcs of 2' X 2' patio stones on a base of 1/2 " gravel.

Hard, heavy work, but yet another reminder of what I can now do which I simply could not do before my surgery or which might have killed me had I tried.

We're ready to assemble the shed now.

















This is an image of what the shed will look like.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> But my baseball rolled over there. How am I gonna get my baseball?











Just don't let Mr. McGregor catch you.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> But my baseball rolled over there. How am I gonna get my baseball?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

I was in here the whole time.


----------



## High/Deaf

I assume he loved what you were rocking out to? Or he was jealous of all your attention paid to that stupid piece of wood again?


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


>


Watched a few of the Toyah/Fripp videos. Very entertaining.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> I assume he loved what you were rocking out to? Or he was jealous of all your attention paid to that stupid piece of wood again?


who, what, when, where and why?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

My wife yelled at me from the other room
"Have you ever had a pain in your back like someone is sticking a needle into a voodoo doll?"

I said "No"

Then she said "How about now?"​


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


>


Still, for me, the most beautiful woman I've seen.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Could be the baby in the middle is dead. They did things like that back then. There's some pics of my one grandmother at a month old with Uncle Jack, Uncle Russ and Uncle tommy. Tommy was about 1 1/2 years old and a day or so dead. They took pictures of the dead with the rest of the family.


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> Still, for me, the most beautiful woman I've seen.


About 19


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Could be the baby in the middle is dead. They did things like that back then. There's some pics of my one grandmother at a month old with Uncle Jack, Uncle Russ and Uncle tommy. Tommy was about 1 1/2 years old and a day or so dead. They took pictures of the dead with the rest of the family.


Yeah, that was a thing back then.


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


>


By the time you are 55 you have two boxes of random Useless cables?


----------



## Milkman

MarkM said:


> By the time you are 55 you have two boxes of random Useless cables?



Yeah, you guys need to see the case full of random cables I have from doing sound for years.

It's ridiculous.


----------



## laristotle

MarkM said:


> By the time you are 55 you have two boxes of random Useless cables?


Actually, I have three old Knob Hills baskets full.


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> By the time you are 55 you have two boxes of random Useless cables?


"And as soon as I get rid of them I'll need a few.". so they're not useless.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> who, what, when, where and why?


I assumed with the caption above the picture, that your dog shredded something while you were home the whole time. So I assumed you were rockin' out while he/she was doing the dirty deed dirt cheap. 

I assume now my assumptions were wrong? Not your dog and the caption referred to the dog being inside the whole time.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Those were the days.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I was in here the whole time.


That pup needs to be outside and not locked in a cage. BTW that looks more like the mess kids would make. They need to be outside too.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Mooh

Electraglide said:


> Could be the baby in the middle is dead. They did things like that back then. There's some pics of my one grandmother at a month old with Uncle Jack, Uncle Russ and Uncle tommy. Tommy was about 1 1/2 years old and a day or so dead. They took pictures of the dead with the rest of the family.


Back in the mid '80s my wife had a co-worker who had dress-up pictures taken with her deceased newborn, and spoke of the child as if they were alive and had a personality. I remember thinking at the time that there would have been less trauma had she simply allowed the undertaker to do their job expediently, instead of playing with the corpse as if it were a doll. In those days, passing pictures around the lunch room table at work was the equivalent of today's social networking, and no less creepy.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> Back in the mid '80s my wife had a co-worker who had dress-up pictures taken with her deceased newborn, and spoke of the child as if they were alive and had a personality. I remember thinking at the time that there would have been less trauma had she simply allowed the undertaker to do their job expediently, instead of playing with the corpse as if it were a doll. In those days, passing pictures around the lunch room table at work was the equivalent of today's social networking, and no less creepy.


The pics of my grandmother etc. were done in 1891. When we stopped off in Oak Lake a while back we went to the cemetery. Saw various graves including two other great uncles I didn't know about. Back then social networking was the pic of grandma etc. sitting on the piano in the parlour with a 12 or 13 year old grandma playing said piano.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> I assumed with the caption above the picture, that your dog shredded something while you were home the whole time. So I assumed you were rockin' out while he/she was doing the dirty deed dirt cheap.
> 
> I assume now my assumptions were wrong? Not your dog and the caption referred to the dog being inside the whole time.


Not my dog and not my mess to clean up. Lol

The dog looks innocent but we know for a fact he isn’t!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder




----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


>


Nice '72 FXE.


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> Nice '72 FXE.


Yep. Some nice gear too.


----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


Butterknucket I truly hope you have beautiful women in your life!


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 315182


Get the right sized wrench first. A 13mm for what looks like a 1/2 in.. Quit working on Ladas too.


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 315066


Still looks pretty good.


----------



## Milkman

Don't be threatening our cats. We don't put up with that shit here.

Armed home invasion nets man more jail time

A young man, in custody since last October when he pointed a realistic-looking firearm at a man and woman and threatened a cat, was sent back to jail when he appeared in Ontario Court.

Dominik Robertson-Dube, now 20, admitted to Justice Colette Good that he was high on crack cocaine on Oct. 12 when he used a loaded carbon dioxide BB gun to invade a Cumberland Street home, confine two people he didn’t know and keep them from leaving.

When the woman tried to get away, Robertson-Dube threatened to kill a cat in the home, holding a knife across its stomach.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## MarkM

I have a couple grandsons that really like when I play guitar, it's nice to be appreciated! Their grandma doesn't appreciate it anymore?


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=670669023697544


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=670669023697544


yup, used to do that all the time riding through the coulee between Rolly View and Beaumont. sometimes even pulled over and fished for a bit, I know a couple of great sloughs to let a fly drift amongst the beaver dams, before getting back on the bike and still beating those lawnmower mopeds to the bar on the other side of the lake. then it was all shots of double jack and goldschlager, always on the house. crack it open, toss the cap...


----------



## vadsy

new chicks day. can't wait for more 'all work and little reward'


----------



## laristotle

Teach 'em while they're young
Never know what they can accomplish


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> Teach 'em while they're young
> Never know what they can accomplish
> 
> View attachment 315414



That chicken got feet where his wings should be.


----------



## vadsy

Doug Gifford said:


> That chicken got feet where his wings should be.


hes also playing a Gibson hollow body with a Floyd Rose on it. shits messed up yo


----------



## laristotle

vadsy said:


> with a Floyd Rose on it. shits messed up yo


Ha.
I didn't notice that.
Shows how much potential your chicks can have.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=670669023697544


You're doing it right when there are sparks coming form the pipes. I did Mulholand Canyon a little bit slower than that. Cops all over the place and it's hard to outrun a chopper and a radio.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Teach 'em while they're young
> Never know what they can accomplish
> 
> View attachment 315414


Probably plays like this.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=670669023697544


i've posted that run before, from youtube. very cool. i can't ride like that, but it's still fun to watch someone who can.

we have a big area with twisty roads here that i ride a couple times a week. i used to push it pretty hard (for a cruiser) but it's just not safe to do here. there are TONS of deer, stupid cyclists, the occasional amish buggy, and old people out for a drive. in fact, i got left turned about a week ago, and nearly t-boned some old couple who saw me at the last minute, panicked, and stopped in the middle of the intersection blocking both lanes. besides, the way the rain has been last season and this one, there is often gravel in the turns, as well as sticks. when you slide the back wheel 10" or so on some debris, it really tightens your pucker string, if you know what i mean.


----------



## Doug Gifford

cheezyridr said:


> it really tightens your pucker string, if you know what i mean.


anus-clenching adventure


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i've posted that run before, from youtube. very cool. i can't ride like that, but it's still fun to watch someone who can.
> 
> we have a big area with twisty roads here that i ride a couple times a week. i used to push it pretty hard (for a cruiser) but it's just not safe to do here. there are TONS of deer, stupid cyclists, the occasional amish buggy, and old people out for a drive. in fact, i got left turned about a week ago, and nearly t-boned some old couple who saw me at the last minute, panicked, and stopped in the middle of the intersection blocking both lanes. besides, the way the rain has been last season and this one, there is often gravel in the turns, as well as sticks. when you slide the back wheel 10" or so on some debris, it really tightens your pucker string, if you know what i mean.


There's quite a few roads in BC that are like that. Toss in semi's and the occasional snow storm in July at the top of the Rogers Pass and the Coq. just to make it interesting. No Amish buggies tho. The tunnels can be interesting but fun. When a motorhome from Ont. stops suddenly in the middle of the road so their kids can feed the elk or the bears it can become a religious experience.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

after thee guys imma try and raise a pig


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 315540


For some reason this song comes to mind.


----------



## Electraglide

http://imgur.com/psTjm49


----------



## Jim Wellington

One hour backtrolling wormharness/bottom bouncer...Lake St. Clair


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Once they start to eat having your fingers near their mouth will get you bitten. Those little teeth are sharp.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Once they start to eat having your fingers near their mouth will get you bitten. Those little teeth are sharp.


I've had a few biting cats.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> View attachment 314678


Different scene--but similar scenario.
And one of my all time favourite movies.


----------



## zontar

Elmer Fudd stripped of rifle in new Looney Toons cartoon series


----------



## butterknucket

I wish I could carve this well.


----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> Elmer Fudd stripped of rifle in new Looney Toons cartoon series


_“We’re not doing guns,” Peter Browngardt, executive producer of the new series, told the New York Times. “But we can do cartoony violence — TNT, the Acme stuff. *All of that was kind of grandfathered in*.”

Fudd won’t be empty-handed, however — he’ll now use a scythe to try to bag Bugs
_
So was Elmer's shotgun.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Elmer Fudd stripped of rifle in new Looney Toons cartoon series


So where does Bugs put his finger if not Elmer's rifle.....on his gun? "_This is my rifle......"_


----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

vadsy said:


> after thee guys imma try and raise a pig


What do you have for a chicken house when they get bigger, I am doing this next spring and need to learn more about this.


----------



## Doug Gifford

every musician who decides to raise chickens should learn this song


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> What do you have for a chicken house when they get bigger, I am doing this next spring and need to learn more about this.


Hard to say. How many chickens/roosters? For eggs or meat or both? You going to want to hatch your own eggs? How much area do you have for the house/run? Mostly the house is for shelter and a place for them to nest/sleep and protection from predators. Do you want to just be able to walk in it or just reach thru the top to collect eggs and clean it? Once you get tired of the chickens you going to want to keep it as a shed or just junk it? Tons of questions and a lot of plans online. Last time I raised chickens with my younger bro we had 50 egg/meat chickens and 10 turkeys. The house was about 10'x12' with a 6' ridge and one wall was chicken sized laying boxes....around 45 or so. The run was about 50'x70' with a 6' tall fence around it. by the end of the first year we were down to 10 free range chickens.
Since you asked the question I take it you're not a farm kid so the first thing to do, especially if you live in town, is find out what the regulations are.


----------



## Electraglide

Or there is this.


----------



## vadsy

MarkM said:


> What do you have for a chicken house when they get bigger, I am doing this next spring and need to learn more about this.


We have an A-frame structure, 10'x10' inside space, with the first little bit for feed and access to where they lay eggs. It's insulated, heated and wired for air to circulate on a timer. The chickens have angled tiers along two walls about 6' up inside the building and places to sit and lay eggs along a third wall. On either side of the exterior, still under the roof of the A-frame, we have space for them that is closed off with wire. With a pull of a rope and use of a pulley a couple of doors slide open and they can go outside. We added a large run for them on the one side, 30x30 maybe, it has some trees and tall fencing. So far they haven't got out and we haven't had anything in. Its been three years or so with this In the fall and sometimes spring we get rid of some and get some new ones. We have a rooster, he's a jerk and pretty much a useless tit, just a loud asshole. He was a gift and I get along well with him, very few others do though.


----------



## Milkman

This was my weekend project. Last weekend we laid the gravel and patio stones (heavy slugging for old folks).

This weekend we put the shed together. Today I'll lay the floor and we're done. Nice product IMO.


----------



## MarkM

Thanks, the plan would be to start meat chickens in the spring and carry some over the winter for eggs. That is a bigger run than I thought was required. My neighbour has a 15x15 cage on wheels that she moves around the yard. She also has a marauding gang of Guinea hens to provide an alert system and to eat ticks and bugs. We have a problem with predators around here especially raccoons, I would have to make it fortified to keep them out. We always had a dog at the farm to keep them at bay, we don't here. I have an acerage so I do have space.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> Thanks, the plan would be to start meat chickens in the spring and carry some over the winter for eggs. That is a bigger run than I thought was required. My neighbour has a 15x15 cage on wheels that she moves around the yard. She also has a marauding gang of Guinea hens to provide an alert system and to eat ticks and bugs. We have a problem with predators around here especially raccoons, I would have to make it fortified to keep them out. We always had a dog at the farm to keep them at bay, we don't here. I have an acerage so I do have space.


A lot depends on how many chickens you have and if they are free range or not. 
How to Determine Your Flock Size and Space Requirements - dummies
If you have meat birds they won't be around long.....2 to 3 months then they're in the freezer. After that they start to get a bit chewy. BTW the thing with chopping the chickens head off and tossing it on the ground to run around is cool maybe twice at the most.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

I'm also a fan of using milk crates as a nightstand.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> I'm also a fan of using milk crates as a nightstand.



One of the better free modular shelving systems out there, LOL.

When they finally realized how many of their crates were being used to store and organize record collections they changed the size to F$%k us all up.


----------



## Verne

We used have a Sealtest depot about 5mins from our house when I was younger. I would go "acquire" crates as my LP collection grew. One night the usual "acquisition" run netted me some odd sized crates. METRIC!!!! EGADS. Bastards. I remember that well. The milk companies saved a TON of money with that switch. No more crates going missing, or not being returned. Was a sad day for vinyl.


----------



## butterknucket

They still make a great night stand though.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy

MarkM said:


> Thanks, the plan would be to start meat chickens in the spring and carry some over the winter for eggs. That is a bigger run than I thought was required. My neighbour has a 15x15 cage on wheels that she moves around the yard. She also has a marauding gang of Guinea hens to provide an alert system and to eat ticks and bugs. We have a problem with predators around here especially raccoons, I would have to make it fortified to keep them out. We always had a dog at the farm to keep them at bay, we don't here. I have an acerage so I do have space.


The run size was just convenience of attaching fencing along the trees, it wasn’t designed to be that size. I don’t know if it needs to be that big. The rolling cage thing is something we are going to do this year as well.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> One of the better free modular shelving systems out there, LOL.
> 
> When they finally realized how many of their crates were being used to store and organize record collections they changed the size to F$%k us all up.


They still come in handy.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> they changed the size to F$%k us all up





Verne said:


> METRIC!!!! EGADS. Bastards. I remember that well. The milk companies saved a TON of money with that switch


That was Pierre's doing. _He_ changed us from Imperial to Metric.


butterknucket said:


> They still make a great night stand though.


Good supports for a plywood drum riser too.


----------



## Mooh

butterknucket said:


> I'm also a fan of using milk crates as a nightstand.


Sure made moving easier too. Just tossed all my shit into milk crates and filled the empty spaces in instrument cases. I've no recollection where I got my first milk crates, but in the '80s they seemed to be everywhere, especially if you knew folks in the food industry. There's still one we use in the garden. 

I used concrete blacks and 2x boards for record shelves for years.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> They still make a great night stand though.


Coffee tables, storage compartments, with a bit of netting crab traps and they hold a fair amount of beer bottles when you submerge them in cold water. 


laristotle said:


> That was Pierre's doing. _He_ changed us from Imperial to Metric.


Nah, they changed size in the states too. Couldn't put LPs in them anymore but they still held a lot of bike and car parts. That being said an 8' 2x4 is still the same size and so is a 4'x8' sheet of plywood and the readable numbers on tape measures are still in feet and inches.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> That was Pierre's doing. _He_ changed us from Imperial to Metric.


Trudeau implemented the metric system but I'd wager that's not why they changed the cartons (which they already had, including the injection molding tooling) when the old ones would have easily held metric bags.

No, I think it may have been a countermeasure to the pilferage they were seeing. I'll bet their attrition went down pretty substantially when LPs would no longer fit.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> which they already had, including the injection molding toolin


I wasn't aware of that. I already had all the crates that I needed and then some.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> I wasn't aware of that. I already had all the crates that I needed and then some.



I think I only noticed when I got back into vinyl a couple of years ago. I can't blame them really.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

So, thus ends the saga of the garden shed.


----------



## Mooh

Careful Milkman, we once thought we were done with the shed, but then we beefed up the floor, sided it, put in sealed windows and a steel lockable door, added an outlet and light. Before we knew it we had the makings of a bunky, though we're not using it as such...yet. I want to finish insulating it first.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> So, thus ends the saga of the garden shed.
> 
> View attachment 316004


Until you try to hang something on the wall .......................


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Careful Milkman, we once thought we were done with the shed, but then we beefed up the floor, sided it, put in sealed windows and a steel lockable door, added an outlet and light. Before we knew it we had the makings of a bunky, though we're not using it as such...yet. I want to finish insulating it first.


LOL, already have a wire run from a previous shed, so there will be light.

The floor is 3/4 inch PT plywood over steel members over patio stones over gravel. If it need to be beefier it will be because I'm adding a hoist, LOL.
I already did the "heavy rain" set up where I siliconed all the windows.

I also lagged it down to the patio stones with 10 self tapping masonry screws.

It is what it is, but it's done.


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Until you try to hang something on the wall .......................


You can't.

There's a kit to do so but I think we've all seen buckling walls on those things. No, it will be a free standing shelf if any.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> So, thus ends the saga of the garden shed.
> 
> View attachment 316004


What are you going to put in said shed?


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> What are you going to put in said shed?


TBD really. Lawn mower, weed whacker, shovels, pool stuff over winter.

Nothing that I think would be likely targets for theft.


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 315988


You think this is a coincidence?


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Milkman said:


> TBD really. Lawn mower, weed whacker, shovels, pool stuff over winter.
> 
> Nothing that I think would be likely targets for theft.


While it looks good and will probably last forever, that’s a lot of work for storing your lawnmower. That’s the amount of work I might put into a garage-maybe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman

Ricktoberfest said:


> While it looks good and will probably last forever, that’s a lot of work for storing your lawnmower. That’s the amount of work I might put into a garage-maybe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A garage or combination garage / workshop is on my list of things to have for sure, but two or three days of work and around $1500 for a garden shed, compared with probably between $15 and $20K and a poured slab are a bit different in my mind.

Anything that helps tidy up the property and make it easier to transition between seasons is good for me.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Milkman said:


> A garage or combination garage / workshop is on my list of things to have for sure, but two or three days of work and around $1500 for a garden shed, compared with probably between $15 and $20K and a poured slab are a bit different in my mind.
> 
> Anything that helps tidy up the property and make it easier to transition between seasons is good for me.


If it were me I would have plopped the shed on some leveling blocks right over the grass and then filled the inside with gravel. A couple stakes into the grass to hold it down and you’re done. 

1/2 hour prep time then, build and drink beers on the deck

To each his own though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> I think I only noticed when I got back into vinyl a couple of years ago. I can't blame them really.


I noticed that just after it was done and mentioned in the Georgia Straight. I think that was mid to late 70's. All of a sudden LPs wouldn't fit.


----------



## Milkman

Ricktoberfest said:


> If it were me I would have plopped the shed on some leveling blocks right over the grass and then filled the inside with gravel. A couple stakes into the grass to hold it down and you’re done.
> 
> 1/2 hour prep time then, build and drink beers on the deck
> 
> To each his own though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't feel like stepping up to get into the shed (need a ramp et cetera).

I considered all kinds of foundations over the winter including deck blocks and even a joist and beam grid.

The patio stones were the best solution for us.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 315988


How about the 16's. Were they Leap year babies? BTW the Chrysler Hi-Way Hi-Fi was 16 RPM.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Didn't feel like stepping up to get into the shed (need a ramp et cetera).
> 
> I considered all kinds of foundations over the winter including deck blocks and even a joist and beam grid.
> The patio stones were the best solution for us.


Since it's a "permanent" building will it increase your property tax? I guess it's small enough that you didn't need a building permit. When I built the shop years ago I made it sectional and on skids. Three sections of 10'x10' so I didn't need permits and on skids meant not a permanent structure. It was convenient that when I built the sections I made them with removable walls.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Since it's a "permanent" building will it increase your property tax? I guess it's small enough that you didn't need a building permit. When I built the shop years ago I made it sectional and on skids. Three sections of 10'x10' so I didn't need permits and on skids meant not a permanent structure. It was convenient that when I built the sections I made them with removable walls.


This one doesn't require a building permit and I don't think it's considered permanent as it's easily moved. I did keep the patio stones two feet from the property line so the shed is well within limits of where it should be et cetera. No permit means no impact to taxes.

A garage /workshop would require a permit for sure.


----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> A lot depends on how many chickens you have and if they are free range or not.
> How to Determine Your Flock Size and Space Requirements - dummies
> If you have meat birds they won't be around long.....2 to 3 months then they're in the freezer. After that they start to get a bit chewy. BTW the thing with chopping the chickens head off and tossing it on the ground to run around is cool maybe twice at the most.


I grew up chopping heads off chickens and cleaning them, I have a Hutterite colony about 3 miles from me. They will do it for a small fee.


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> I grew up chopping heads off chickens and cleaning them, I have a Hutterite colony about 3 miles from me. They will do it for a small fee.


You have kids that have never seen that? I remember when my brother and I did that and the kids were 4 or 5. At least we only did about 40.....unlike the 200 or so we did when we were kids. No help there but it was a family affair. I take it you're going to be doing more than just a couple of chickens.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> This one doesn't require a building permit and I don't think it's considered permanent as it's easily moved. I did keep the patio stones two feet from the property line so the shed is well within limits of where it should be et cetera. No permit means no impact to taxes.
> 
> A garage /workshop would require a permit for sure.


The place I had in Red Deer the shed there was 2' away from the property line and a Cottonwood had grown around one corner. I was going to add an extra 15' to the garage and found I couldn't.....it was too close to the property line.....I would have had to tear it down and rebuild to the new code which in that area was 5'. That would have put it too close to the house. The shed, garage and house had been built in '62....different code.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> No help there but it was a family affair


I remember when I was 4/5 yrs old and we'd go out to a family friend's farm to butcher a pig.
Watched as my father and uncles would drag it out and my grandfather sliced it's neck.
I helped as directed, spreading the legs while gran dad sliced/gutted it/halved it. Never bothered me.
Then the laws changed. We could only select the pig. The farmer then shipped it to the local butcher where everything was done and we picked up the clean halves.
Thinking back, if we've kept up that tradition, I may have become a butcher or a surgeon.


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> I remember when I was 4/5 yrs old and we'd go out to a family friend's farm to butcher a pig.
> Watched as my father and uncles would drag it out and my grandfather sliced it's neck.
> I helped as directed, spreading the legs while gran dad sliced/gutted it/halved it. Never bothered me.
> Then the laws changed. We could only select the pig. The farmer then shipped it to the local butcher where everything was done and we picked up the clean halves.
> Thinking back, if we've kept up that tradition, I may have become a butcher or a surgeon.


Laws? what laws?

it was just a few years ago my dad bought a pig and meat bandsaw in the same trip. welded a crane together and strung that dude up. offed him with the Rabbis blessing and lit a straw fuelled fire under him, the rest is sausage


----------



## laristotle

vadsy said:


> Laws? what laws?


I was a kid. Something my parents said that the farmer told them.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Did it move for you?
A 4.0 magnitude earthquake recorded in northern Alberta Monday evening


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Is Universal Foods a subsidiary of Universal Exports? Would that make Biff 009 1/4?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

Wanna see a magic trick,funny GIFs

It keeps telling me the site is blocked, so I can't post the actual GIF. I thought it was pretty fucking funny. Evil, and funny. The kids watching may need some therapy down the road.


----------



## laristotle

Hmm .. raw sewage maybe?

Wayward humpback whale, beloved to Montrealers, found dead floating down St. Lawrence


----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> Hmm .. raw sewage maybe?
> 
> Wayward humpback whale, beloved to Montrealers, found dead floating down St. Lawrence


Absolute terrible ending for this poor whale but we must go on.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> View attachment 316374


someone finally found a use for one of those.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 316422


Greta might be busy.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

just for you BK


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 316598


Had to tell the coordinator of the meeting on Wed. that she'd sent the link for the meeting for the week before so it didn't work because they had changed the time. Had to enter the id and password.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Built this gate on Friday. Almost done. Both the gate and the panel are hinged so we can drive vehicles into the back yard when needed.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 316672


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> Built this gate on Friday. Almost done. Both the gate and the panel are hinged so we can drive vehicles into the back yard when needed.
> 
> View attachment 316814


Do you know something about the coming apocalypse that we should know about.


----------



## allthumbs56

Guitar101 said:


> Do you know something about the coming apocalypse that we should know about.


There's a bunker under Milk's new shed


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> Do you know something about the coming apocalypse that we should know about.


Frankly this one got away from me a bit.

1st, I'm supposed to have the yard closed off because we have a pool. We let that go for a few years but anyway, it should have been in place.

I wanted a simple fence and gate maybe five feet tall, but when I bought the gate kit I didn't pay close enough attention and ended up with the rather ostentatious portal you see in the picture.

The window/medallion was a separate kit.

But, it adds a little privacy and certainly quiets the traffic noise from the street.

We spend much of our free time in the yard together.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Built this gate on Friday. Almost done. Both the gate and the panel are hinged so we can drive vehicles into the back yard when needed.
> 
> View attachment 316814


Now to take it all apart to paint it.....and to put a wheel on the large section. Either that or a support cable. That 6'x8' or so section is a hell of a weight for 2 hinges to support.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Now to take it all apart to paint it.....and to put a wheel on the large section. Either that or a support cable. That 6'x8' or so section is a hell of a weight for 2 hinges to support.


Good eye. It's 6' X 9'. The weight is carried by the post on the left of the panel. The panel only needs to move a couple of times a year and I can lift it and walk it over. The hinges are big heavy duty gate hinges and they are only carrying half of the weight of that panel.

A wheel would be nice. I considered that. I think if I had to open that section up more often I would definitely add that.

I'm adding a cross brace to stiffen the panel up a bit. It's getting there.

I won't be painting it.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1128895217479387


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


It;'s a good thing this wasn't ever the set up when I was a best man.
But I also didn't trip.
(But I did go for the wrong pocket on purpose when handing over the rings)


----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> It;'s a good thing this wasn't ever the set up when I was a best man.
> But I also didn't trip.
> (But I did go for the wrong pocket on purpose when handing over the rings)


When my sister got married I wasn't allowed to have anything to do with it, and I was asked not to make any speeches.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Good eye. It's 6' X 9'. The weight is carried by the post on the left of the panel. The panel only needs to move a couple of times a year and I can lift it and walk it over. The hinges are big heavy duty gate hinges and they are only carrying half of the weight of that panel.
> 
> A wheel would be nice. I considered that. I think if I had to open that section up more often I would definitely add that.
> 
> I'm adding a cross brace to stiffen the panel up a bit. It's getting there.
> 
> I won't be painting it.


After the first winter you'll wish you had painted it....especially once it starts absorbing water and the freezing. Then some of the boards will start to crack. You'll probably find you're opening it more than a couple of times a year.....maybe not all the way but enough to make a wheel worth while. Looks like your "driveway" isn't level and slopes towards the hinge side wall.....that can be tough on the hinges.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> When my sister got married I wasn't allowed to have anything to do with it, and I was asked not to make any speeches.


Lucky you. All you had to do is get drunk and chase bride's maids.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> When my sister got married I wasn't allowed to have anything to do with it, and I was asked not to make any speeches.


My first marriage the best man got me to the church a half hour late. My second one there was me, the wife, both mothers and the JP. The third one there was me, my wife, some family, a commissioner and a few witnesses. The ceremony lasted about 20 minutes, we jumped on the bikes and took off for 4 days. No one had any problem with that.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> After the first winter you'll wish you had painted it....especially once it starts absorbing water and the freezing. Then some of the boards will start to crack. You'll probably find you're opening it more than a couple of times a year.....maybe not all the way but enough to make a wheel worth while. Looks like your "driveway" isn't level and slopes towards the hinge side wall.....that can be tough on the hinges.


We already have 80’ of pressure treated privacy fence made from basically the same materials.

We’ve replaced a few fence boards over the years. Initially we used 4 x 4 posts but used a 6 x 6 for every third post.

We had to replace all of the 4 x 4 posts. All are now 6 x 6 and it seems to be holding up well otherwise.

I expect this to be about the same.

As for the slope, there was a similar gate in place when we first bought the place. It worked ok.

The panel only has to be opened once in April and once in October every year.
It will hold up fine I think.

I may add a wheel though.


----------



## zontar

You first ask permission.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

skip it. Not working

Continue browsing........nothing here to see.


----------



## Milkman

Stiffened.


----------



## Lola

Wow, I love this vehicle. So refined looking.


----------



## ol' 58

Verne said:


>


But then I got old....but I liked it when they told me that.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Verne said:


>


Sadly, it's because they take one look at me and think that they would rather do it themselves.


----------



## Lola

This is one of the most underrated AC/DC songs. The intro is absolutely crazy. This song is a good challenge for me. It’s quick, OMG, I miss rehearsals.


----------



## Lincoln

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1128895217479387


Is that cyclist airbag a real thing or a spoof? I can't tell anymore.......


----------



## vadsy

Lincoln said:


> Is that cyclist airbag a real thing or a spoof? I can't tell anymore.......


I believe it’s real. I saw a blurb about it elsewhere and it looked legit, and kinda cool


----------



## Lincoln

vadsy said:


> I believe it’s real. I saw a blurb about it elsewhere and it looked legit, and kinda cool


unreal.......


----------



## Electraglide

They have complete suits for motorcycle riders and a similar item for skiers and snowmobilers.








They are not cheap and I'm not too sure if they can be reused.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Stephenlouis

Verne said:


>


 I guess I can fill a bar.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lola

10 top *female* guitar players. * P.S this is old school. A lot of talent. 





*


----------



## laristotle




----------



## greco

Lola said:


> 10 top *female* guitar players. * P.S this is old school. A lot of talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ironically, I was listening to *Emily Remler* for a couple of hours the other day.
*Mimi Fox *is someone else I admire very much...


----------



## Milkman

My Dad (who turned 85 recently) dropped by the house to show me his new parasail on Saturday.

28 hp, electric start, back up chute included.

LMAO


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

So I just a call from work. Meeting tomorrow at 1:00 about starting to open the doors next week. Durham is in stage 2. 

I really started to like being at home although at times it can be outright boring but whatever.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

bad day?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> bad day?


I worked with a guy like that once. He got off the big Blue Chip forklift to check something and it ended up pinning him against a wall.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


This is absolutely hysterical.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## spacebard




----------



## zontar




----------



## spacebard

zontar said:


>


That baby reminds me of Gollum wanting his ring back!


----------



## keto

Became a first time grandfather this aft, baby girl all well.


----------



## butterknucket

I stumbled across this the other day. 

I find it amuzing, yet deeply concerning at the same time.


----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


> I stumbled across this the other day.
> 
> I find it amuzing, yet deeply concerning at the same time.


Wow, I don't know what to say ?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I stumbled across this the other day.
> 
> I find it amuzing, yet deeply concerning at the same time.


I wonder how much someone paid to clean up the casting plaster residue or did it just reseal things? That being said it's just a different version of this




and at least you don't have to worry about clicking "Send to all" by mistake.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> I wonder how much someone paid to clean up the casting plaster residue or did it just reseal things? That being said it's just a different version of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and at least you don't have to worry about clicking "Send to all" by mistake.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


>


I've never had pouteen and the last time I recall having maple syrup was in the 60s. Not too sure what I'll put on my pancakes now, probably this.









It's Canadian but I don't think it comes in the cans anymore.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

This is absolutely wild how babies/toddlers react to their dad’s playing guitar. The one at the end is ridiculous though. Just too loud for a baby to be exposed to these decibels.


----------



## Lola

I guess this should go into the Theory section but I figured I would put this here because of the traffic.

I just learned Long Cool Woman in a black dress by the Hollies. If you don’t play this then learn it. It’s easy and so much fun. The only part that I had little trouble with was the intro part. A lot of notes and quick. It took me about 45 minutes to learn so I could play along with it.


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> I guess this should go into the Theory section but I figured I would put this here because of the traffic.
> 
> I just learned Long Cool Woman in a black dress by the Hollies. If you don’t play this then learn it. It’s easy and so much fun. The only part that I had little trouble with was the intro part. A lot of notes and quick. It took me about 45 minutes to learn so I could play along with it.


Great riff, dumb lyrics. Makes me glad I can play guitar without necessarily singing. Regardless, every time I hear it I'm immediately transported back to 1972, I can almost taste the air and feel my youthful naivety.


----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> Great riff, dumb lyrics. Makes me glad I can play guitar without necessarily singing. Regardless, every time I hear it I'm immediately transported back to 1972, I can almost taste the air and feel my youthful naivety.


I am not into lyrics. Never have been. This tune has just got a great groove though. It really puts a smile in my face when I play it.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> Great riff, dumb lyrics. Makes me glad I can play guitar without necessarily singing. Regardless, every time I hear it I'm immediately transported back to 1972, I can almost taste the air and feel my youthful naivety.


Better lyrics than the song that was #1 at the same time by Gilbert O'Sullivan.


----------



## Electraglide

A couple of my great uncles would have loved to play here. 




They played for the Spurs way back. Interesting how they fill the pints, fast.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Sale of defective parrot leads to B.C. lawsuit | CBC News


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Sale of defective parrot leads to B.C. lawsuit | CBC News


I had to...


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

zontar said:


> I had to...


OMFG!!! My friends and I grew up quoting Monty Python. We would sit at lunch in high school doing "Live at Drury Lane". I swear every kid their thought we were freakin bonkers!! Nobody else knew the skits. The parrot sketch was another of our faves.


----------



## zontar

Verne said:


> OMFG!!! My friends and I grew up quoting Monty Python. We would sit at lunch in high school doing "Live at Drury Lane". I swear every kid their thought we were freakin bonkers!! Nobody else knew the skits. The parrot sketch was another of our faves.


I had that album as well--it was difficult to track down.
I still quote Python in all sorts of scenarios-including telling a trainer at a previous job he was a looney


----------



## Verne

HAHAA. Hardly anybody catches my "Bruce" name calling. Bruce from the biology lab. Even real Bruce's don't get it. *shakes head*


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> HAHAA. Hardly anybody catches my "Bruce" name calling. Bruce from the biology lab. Even real Bruce's don't get it. *shakes head*


Did you do the 'Bwians' as well?


----------



## Doug Gifford

Verne said:


> OMFG!!! My friends and I grew up quoting Monty Python. We would sit at lunch in high school doing "Live at Drury Lane". I swear every kid their thought we were freakin bonkers!! Nobody else knew the skits. The parrot sketch was another of our faves.


My son and I trade the more obvious references sometimes. He's 21 but that kind of nerdy smart kid who would like them.


----------



## zontar

Of course there are people who look at me at times & ask "Monty Python?"
They don't know, but are guessing.
Sometimes they're right.


----------



## laristotle

Buddies and I usually stuck with cheech n' chong references.


----------



## zontar

My references are all over the place, but Python is a major one--but SCTV, Spinal Tap, & some British shows are major ones as well.


----------



## Electraglide

Went from 




to Python and Cheech and Chong and on occasion the Carry On movies.


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> HAHAA. Hardly anybody catches my "Bruce" name calling. Bruce from the biology lab. Even real Bruce's don't get it. *shakes head*


One of my good Monty Python quoting friends about lost his shit when he discovered my middle name is Bruce. Ever since I’ve let him have his fun with it...I find it funny too.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

Back to work tomorrow. Got a call from my boss. Just as I started to adapt to being at home. Started to enjoy sitting on the couch playing my guitar whenever I wanted to. Could take a nap if I so desired. 

“but I really don’t want to go back to work” .

This going back to work has really screwed up my plans I had for busking. I have to make it work though.

I am in charge now of all the PPE’s. Yeah, more vital responsibility I need to worry about.


----------



## butterknucket

There’s a Tim Hottens in India, and Tim Hortons has its crullers in a knot


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

I'm practicing social distancing.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2997815886961172


----------



## Electraglide

1971 Maserati Boomarang had this.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I'm practicing social distancing.


What, no face mask?


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> What, no face mask?


I'm wearing five.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Pacers only and limited days but it's a start. Standardbred only on Mondays and Tuesdays for now is ok.
Horse racing returns to Calgary's Century Downs after COVID-19 lockout | Calgary Herald


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Is that pin too high?


butterknucket said:


> I'm wearing five.


Don't want to scare the animals, eh?


----------



## zontar

Oh, OK.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh

Myron Cotton

Um...


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Myron Cotton
> 
> Um...



And he just kept going, and going.....wow.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> And he just kept going, and going.....wow.


At first I thought it was a parody or some other vain attempt at humour, but...um...


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> At first I thought it was a parody or some other vain attempt at humour, but...um...


I think I'd have to watch again to begin to understand the why of that clip and I'm not willing to do that.

That will have to remain a mystery.


----------



## bzrkrage

Milkman said:


> I think I'd have to watch again


No, for Jibbers sake! 
Don't do it!
Are you mad?!?

Thanks to @Mooh for this.........treasure.


----------



## Milkman

I guess he may be mentally challenged, and if so, well, it's not something I will laugh at.

But holy moly, considering he seems to be able to form chords.....


----------



## laristotle

_'People tell me that I can sing .. real good'_


----------



## Milkman

And then you add modern technology…..


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


>


Squirel Nutkin?


----------



## jb welder

Mooh said:


> Myron Cotton
> 
> Um...


Somehow I ended up being directed to the Laura Cox channel, so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## greco

jb welder said:


> Somehow I ended up being directed to the Laura Cox channel, so it wasn't all bad.


But she didn't sing anything!!??


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder

greco said:


> But she didn't sing anything!!??


No. And she can't play the guitar behind her head like Myron can either.


----------



## greco

jb welder said:


> No. And she can't play the guitar behind her head like Myron can either.


Maybe we should try to convince her to try. It could be an uplifting experience for all.


----------



## jb welder

greco said:


> Maybe we should try to convince her to try. It could be an uplifting experience for all.


As in 'lift and separate'?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 318492


Parisiennes and almost any station wagons are the best for that. Salmon Arms Demo Derbys were almost as good as Cloverdale's and Falkland's.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> As in 'lift and separate'?


Isn't that what the upper horn on that Tele is doing?


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 318492


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


>


Not too sure where this movie was done but I know quite a few guys in the Okanagan like the people in it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure where this movie was done but I know quite a few guys in the Okanagan like the people in it.


Around Lansdowne, a town maybe ten miles east of here. And yes, they're a type. Or a variety of types.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Around Lansdowne, a town maybe ten miles east of here. And yes, they're a type. Or a variety of types.


Right down to the beer drinking, gun shooting, car crashing types.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 318492


Until last year I ran the sound for a regional fall fair every October. The finale / main event each night was a variety of thrill show categories (derbies of various classes).

These guys do a number of the bigger fairs in Ontario and likely elsewhere I suppose.

They were super professional and very respectful. I think they were used to megahorn PAs and with us they had twenty full range cabs flown around the stadium and me ready to react to any request.. On a good night they packed 7000 into the stands.

Like I said, very professional and decent people to work with.

But the event itself leaves me dumbfounded. I just don't see the appeal of watching a bunch of guys smash the shit out of cars that are already held together with duct tape and bailing twine.

Then a bunch of tracked bobcats drag the carcasses out, which takes longer than the heat itself.

I was just there to keep the PA from blowing up.

I'd guess less than 10% of the audience used hearing protection for themselves or for their kids.

20 or 30 4 cylinder engines with no mufflers revving to high heaven from a few meters away, PLUS the extremely loud announcements to get over that = a bunch of half deaf kids.

It's the only sound gig I have ever done with personal hearing protection on during the performance.
But whatever turns you on I suppose.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10218229851403831


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Kenmac

If you're going out, don't forget the sunscreen.


----------



## zontar

Gettin' my baseball.


----------



## butterknucket

Time for a little musical interlude.


----------



## bzrkrage

There was a guitar in that clip?!?


----------



## butterknucket

bzrkrage said:


> There was a guitar in that clip?!?


There was lots of guitar in it!


----------



## bzrkrage

Electraglide said:


> Isn't that what the upper horn on that Tele is doing?


There was a guitar in that clip?!?


----------



## bzrkrage

bzrkrage said:


> There was a guitar in that clip?!?





butterknucket said:


> There was lots of guitar in it!





bzrkrage said:


> There was a guitar in that clip?!?


Wow, sites slow today.....sorry for multiple posts, here’s kitties


----------



## silvertonebetty

The old owner of my Taylor 810 messaged me on Facebook again wanting to buy the Taylor back again . Actually this time it was a trade a guild d40 and d150 . I told him no . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Gifford

bzrkrage said:


> There was a guitar in that clip?!?


I hear it -- across the street and down the canyon. Did they record this in a warehouse in the mountains?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> I hear it -- across the street and down the canyon. Did they record this in a warehouse in the mountains?


A quick check shows she's from Paris....France and lives there still. Not too sure how many mountains there are there. We'll now wait until someone says "at least two.".


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 318774


----------



## keto

I wuz smrt smart and downloaded all my Photobucket stuff, but haven't ever gone thru it. Looking for Les Pauls for the other thread, I came across this, posted at the time. A LOL pic of yours truly circa 2003-4ish. @Milkman owns the mandolin. That was the first of 2 JVMs I had, the Rockerverb 50 MKI (6V6s) was one of my all time faves. The DR was a dead mint '67 that I let go for way too little. Bottom of the Fender stack was a '67 Pro Reverb, again the 2nd I'd owned. It was never as good as the first. And the green vinyl is the oft spoken of father son project 2x8 '76 VibroChamp, the only thing in the pic I still own lol. Also, extremely rare shot of me with no facial hair.


----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


> Time for a little musical interlude.


I actually clicked on that, lame!


----------



## MarkM

Rock on Keto!


----------



## MarkM

Interweb and site plotting against me, Doubletap!


----------



## butterknucket

keto said:


> I wuz smrt smart and downloaded all my Photobucket stuff, but haven't ever gone thru it. Looking for Les Pauls for the other thread, I came across this, posted at the time. A LOL pic of yours truly circa 2003-4ish. @Milkman owns the mandolin. That was the first of 2 JVMs I had, the Rockerverb 50 MKI (6V6s) was one of my all time faves. The DR was a dead mint '67 that I let go for way too little. Bottom of the Fender stack was a '67 Pro Reverb, again the 2nd I'd owned. It was never as good as the first. And the green vinyl is the oft spoken of father son project 2x8 '76 VibroChamp, the only thing in the pic I still own lol. Also, extremely rare shot of me with no facial hair.
> View attachment 318810


How did the mandolin sound through the Marshall anyway?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Thanks for a good laugh. I remember when this came out the 2nd ex and I had a good laugh about it with the in-laws.....in Kelowna. Not about the Ogopoge but about how inaccurate the film was. One thing they forgot to mention was the underground river from Kal to Okanagan.


----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> View attachment 318772


That is a really weird but cool picture. I couldn’t stop looking at it. The details and colours in the fly are mesmerizing. Wow!


----------



## Lola

Have you ever hurt yourself but couldn’t quite figure out where or how? My left wrist is tender. I just had to play guitar after work for awhile, maybe should’ve. My fretting hand. Shit!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Have you ever hurt yourself but couldn’t quite figure out where or how? My left wrist is tender. I just had to play guitar after work for awhile, maybe should’ve. My fretting hand. Shit!



Have I ever?


Are you kidding? You're turning double nickels and this is a first? Hell you must be pretty well shielded from normal aging, LOL.

That shit started with me......jeez maybe it always happened.....maybe it's a boy thing.

I remember being asked, where did that bruise come from, or where did that scrape come from....

The answer was generally I dunno.

The other thing you'll find is that when stuff _does _start hurting for some random reason, it takes longer and longer to go away as the years pass, LOL.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Have you ever hurt yourself but couldn’t quite figure out where or how? My left wrist is tender. I just had to play guitar after work for awhile, maybe should’ve. My fretting hand. Shit!


My hands, among other parts, will suddenly lock up. Hard as hell to fret when you can't let go of the neck unless you pry your fingers off it. Muscle cramps are a bitch too, especially if they happen at the wrong time.


----------



## laristotle

After fifty is when your body reminds you of all your accumulated war wounds growing up.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> After fifty is when your body reminds you of all your accumulated war wounds growing up.



I worry about my boy. He has lived a very "active" life and his medical file probably looks a bit like Dalton's from Roadhouse.

At least I know he has been airlifted off of Whistler with a broken femur, has broken his neck on a trampoline and various other broken bones and stitches resulting from an assortment of climbing, cycling and other outdoor sports.

He's 25 now. I worry that he will have some pain as he gets older.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> I worry about my boy. He has lived a very "active" life and his medical file probably looks a bit like Dalton's from Roadhouse.
> 
> At least I know he has been airlifted off of Whistler with a broken femur, has broken his neck on a trampoline and various other broken bones and stitches resulting from an assortment of climbing, cycling and other outdoor sports.
> 
> He's 25 now. I worry that he will have some pain as he gets older.


He's gonna hurt. Most of my broken bones are not sports related. Right at the moment I type for a short while and then have to flex my right hand....a change in the weather is coming.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> Have you ever hurt yourself but couldn’t quite figure out where or how? My left wrist is tender. I just had to play guitar after work for awhile, maybe should’ve. My fretting hand. Shit!


So many times! Mashed my left big toe so bad somehow that it required three operations to fix and now it's missing the nail and my shoe dropped a size. I was young (well, in my 30s) and crazy, and couldn't tell the doc how exactly what happened. I don't know how many times I've heard, "You know you're bleeding, don't you?" Nowadays it tends to be my right shoulder (the rotator cuff is fuckered, but I can go a time without pain or discomfort and suddenly it'll turn on me), or my various arthritic joints. I do like Celebrex.


----------



## High/Deaf

Fellas, you should keep that stuff to the 'retired' thread. This is the place for funsies.

I guess we can do 'old and funny' here though.











Did she play the King of the Whyte Walkers? I think so.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> Fellas, you should keep that stuff to the 'retired' thread. This is the place for funsies.
> 
> I guess we can do 'old and funny' here though.
> 
> View attachment 319054
> 
> 
> 
> Did she play the King of the Whyte Walkers? I think so.



Holy Bondo Batman!!!


----------



## Mooh

High/Deaf said:


> Fellas, you should keep that stuff to the 'retired' thread. This is the place for funsies.


Sorry. Consider me chastised.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> Sorry. Consider me chastised.
> 
> View attachment 319064


Nope.


----------



## Verne

Mike continually said "I'm not crazy" with his retort "You're the one that's crazy"


----------



## laristotle

'He's into drugs'


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> View attachment 319058


What kind of fish is that. That guy has a tv program I do believe.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> What kind of fish is that. That guy has a tv program I do believe.


Goliath Tigerfish
River Monsters with Jeremy Wade


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> View attachment 319128


It was said about Einstein that he would fuck mud.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> Goliath Tigerfish
> River Monsters with Jeremy Wade


Just a row of teeth and an asshole.


----------



## Lola

Who said that Angus Young was 5’1”? 

I looked it up and sure enough he is. I never realized how diminutive he is. Didn’t think he was that short. Don’t care still love him anyhow.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

laristotle said:


> View attachment 319086


Definitely played lawn dart tag when I was a kid. It only ended when I lofted one at my friend running on the other side of the yard and pinned his shoe to the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ol' 58

Milkman said:


> I worry about my boy. He has lived a very "active" life and his medical file probably looks a bit like Dalton's from Roadhouse.
> 
> At least I know he has been airlifted off of Whistler with a broken femur, has broken his neck on a trampoline and various other broken bones and stitches resulting from an assortment of climbing, cycling and other outdoor sports.
> 
> He's 25 now. I worry that he will have some pain as he gets older.


He may very well come out smelling like roses. I broke my nose when I was 10 or 11 playing farm yard baseball, received a concussion from a farm mishap around the same time, broke both bones below the knee in my left leg when I was hit by a car at 13 (my fault), my right femur in a motor vehicle mishap when I was 18, I cracked my my sternum when I flipped one of those Honda three-wheelers a year later, broke a finger in a fist fight around the age of 22, broke a couple toes dropping heavy objects at work (yes I was wearing steel toes), tore my left medial collateral knee ligament in judo when I was 25, detached my left anterior cruciate knee ligament the next year when I dropped a big motorcycle on my leg and found out how much my knee doesn't bend the other way, and have received stitches in various parts of my body but most notably on five occasions from blows to the head or face. Oh, and twelve weeks ago I broke the tibial plateau and tore (again) the medial collateral ligament in my left knee. The CT scan that was taken at the time revealed some age related arthritis in both knees that so far has been undetected by me by way of pain or stiffness. I have some achy joints (shoulder frequently, wrists on occasion) from heavy work and repetitive strain over the years. But honest to God, I turned 59 yesterday and I feel like a million dollars. I'm still wearing a brace while recuperating from the most recent injury but since my physiotherapist gave me the go ahead a week ago, I've ridden my little 7 speed Schwinn about 110 km including two 36 km loops featuring a couple decent hills. So one can never know how it will turn out. But the doc did say that this one is the one most likely to send me to knee replacement land, re the fracture right in the joint, but it's not impossible that I could dodge that bullet. Time will tell. But don't be too too concerned about your son just yet. It could all be ok down the road


----------



## spacebard

High/Deaf said:


> Fellas, you should keep that stuff to the 'retired' thread. This is the place for funsies.
> 
> I guess we can do 'old and funny' here though.
> 
> View attachment 319054
> 
> 
> 
> Did she play the King of the Whyte Walkers? I think so.


No, she was the ghoul in Tales from the crypt.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 319128


If that's an early picture of Einstein's second wife they could be talking about relative humidity.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 319086


I remember something like this from the '60's. We'd throw them vertically and horizontally and once we moved into town, we'd throw them across the street. Also sharpened them and did a little hunting for Pheasants and Grouse. More than one got stuck in a tree.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> I remember something like this from the '60's. We'd throw them vertically and horizontally and once we moved into town, we'd throw them across the street. Also sharpened them and did a little hunting for Pheasants and Grouse. More than one got stuck in a tree.


Stop this! Get over the wire immediately!


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=587452995512119


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=638897036707165


----------



## vadsy




----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Who said that Angus Young was 5’1”?
> 
> I looked it up and sure enough he is. I never realized how diminutive he is. Didn’t think he was that short. Don’t care still love him anyhow.


No offence, but you never realized that seeing how big SG's look on him?


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> No offence, but you never realized that seeing how big SG's look on him?


I knew he wasn’t tall but didn’t realize he that short. In concert even he doesn’t look 5’1”. I was 20 ft from the stage as well.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> I knew he wasn’t tall but didn’t realize he that short. In concert even he doesn’t look 5’1”. I was 20 ft from the stage as well.


Imagine him playing a White Falcon? LOL

And yes, I know Malcolm used one in a few videos.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


I tried painting with a regular paint brush like Bob did but the wife told me to quite screwing around and finish painting the bedroom ceiling.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> I tried painting with a regular paint brush like Bob did but the wife told me to quite screwing around and finish painting the bedroom ceiling.


I used small brushes in my painting days, but I was doing pictures. 

I don't think anyone would trust me with painting a room.


----------



## laristotle

When I was a kid, I wanted to fine dot my bedroom ceiling with glow-in-the-dark paint to get a starlight-lit night happening at bedtime.


----------



## Lola

This sucks. Having to wear gloves at work for 98% of the time it still feels like I am wearing them. Just a bit of a weird feeling. Getting calluses on the backs of my ears from the elastics on the masks. A whole new world to deal with.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> When I was a kid, I wanted to fine dot my bedroom ceiling with glow-in-the-dark paint to get a starlight-lit night happening at bedtime.


When my boys were young I did their bedroom ceilings in glo in the dark neon stars. I bought 5 packs of 100 and put 250 stars on each ceiling. It was effing tedious to say the the least. Peel and stick, peel and stick. The end result was worth it though. So many good memories when they were little shits. Lol


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> When I was a kid, I wanted to fine dot my bedroom ceiling with glow-in-the-dark paint to get a starlight-lit night happening at bedtime.


For a while mirrors on the ceiling work.


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> View attachment 319250


The old guy ahead of him with the hearing aid may have him beat. Too bad we can't see his whole hairstyle.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> When my boys were young I did their bedroom ceilings in glo in the dark neon stars. I bought 5 packs of 100 and put 250 stars on each ceiling. It was effing tedious to say the the least. Peel and stick, peel and stick. The end result was worth it though. So many good memories when they were little shits. Lol


Could be cool if you weren't expecting it


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Could be cool if you weren't expecting it


We used to pretend we were camping out the woods. We would have story time. Just letting our imaginations run wild .


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> We used to pretend we were camping out the woods. We would have story time. Just letting our imaginations run wild .


Nice thing about growing up in the country, especially in the summer was you could go and sleep outside and look at the stars. Didn't have to pretend. Didn't have to worry about much other than the wild animals and getting stepped on by the occasional horse. The dogs usually kept the wild animals away. It sometimes got interesting when it was mixed company. Living on the lake meant midnight swims too.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> Nice thing about growing up in the country, especially in the summer was you could go and sleep outside and look at the stars. Didn't have to pretend. Didn't have to worry about much other than the wild animals and getting stepped on by the occasional horse. The dogs usually kept the wild animals away. It sometimes got interesting when it was mixed company. Living on the lake meant midnight swims too.


August, when the mosquitos have faded away.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> August, when the mosquitos have faded away.


In the Okanagan they never faded away from break up until freeze. They are controlled by wind tho. Living just above the lake about the only time you noticed them was when you were in a building because of the constant breeze.


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> View attachment 319318


----------



## Electraglide

The teachers in the schools I went to had yard sticks. 3" wide, 3/8" thick and 3' long.


----------



## zontar




----------



## silvertonebetty

Me and my friend are making an off road mower lmao . It actually goes threw the four wheeler path better than the four wheelers do lol. But it’s a little slow so we are going to speed her up a bit . Possibly 30-40 klicks 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> But it’s a little slow so we are going to speed her up a bit


Gonna squeeze a V8 into 'er?


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Gonna squeeze a V8 into 'er?


If it was like my old massy I'd throw a crotch rocket engine in it

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne

Needs more power...... R R R R !!!


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> Me and my friend are making an off road mower lmao . It actually goes threw the four wheeler path better than the four wheelers do lol. But it’s a little slow so we are going to speed her up a bit . Possibly 30-40 klicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go Flathead. Such a nice sound.


----------



## Electraglide

And now, Play Ball!


----------



## jb welder

silvertonebetty said:


> Me and my friend are making an off road mower lmao . It actually goes threw the four wheeler path better than the four wheelers do lol. But it’s a little slow so we are going to speed her up a bit . Possibly 30-40 klicks


Scottsdale huh? 
Do you have hydrostatic drive in that? Some of them gear up to pretty good speed. A lot of mower racers prefer them.


----------



## silvertonebetty

jb welder said:


> Scottsdale huh?
> Do you have hydrostatic drive in that? Some of them gear up to pretty good speed. A lot of mower racers prefer them.


No standard. If I could afford it I’d by my old ford back . That was a beast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> Me and my friend are making an off road mower lmao . It actually goes threw the four wheeler path better than the four wheelers do lol. But it’s a little slow so we are going to speed her up a bit . Possibly 30-40 klicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Geez I thought my shop has to much clutter, that wins!


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2886469888118387


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154720488206417


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 319422


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> Geez I thought my shop has to much clutter, that wins!


Yeah half of it’s his fathers . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 319470


----------



## vadsy




----------



## MarkM

That gal there has her bogger pickin finger on the bang switch pointed at protesters!

What could go wrong?


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> View attachment 319430


Reminds me of a couple of Eshers.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## spacebard




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 319696


Spiro Who?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


At least they didn't feel like motorcycle helmets. There's two cans of hairspray in here.....and another can in her purse for protection. This is what we put up with in the '60's.








Mind you the Miniskirt balanced everything out.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278112190621536257


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> Spiro Who?


nattering nabobs of negativism


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> nattering nabobs of negativism


In reference to anybody who didn't like 'the Dick". Sounds like something Hunter S or Duke would have written.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> At least they didn't feel like motorcycle helmets. There's two cans of hairspray in here.....and another can in her purse for protection. This is what we put up with in the '60's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you the Miniskirt balanced everything out.


A lot of the 80s hair styles used just as much hairspray.
Oh to have owned stock in the 60s & the 80s.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278112190621536257


Whoops? Oops?
Either way--great punchline.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=564669324437893


----------



## butterknucket

Social distancing


----------



## keto

A raging summer blizzard? Fields of white, no pics show.



butterknucket said:


> Social distancing


----------



## laristotle

Beatles White Album?


----------



## Electraglide

Where's the bacon?


----------



## butterknucket

keto said:


> A raging summer blizzard? Fields of white, no pics show.


In the middle it says more social distancing.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## vadsy

Verne said:


>


I say fake,. she aint the mask wearin type


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


In 2001 we stopped off at this place in the middle of Feb. in a snow storm while heading back to Sacramento from Vermont. Gave it a try after a few Lone Stars and got a bit more than half way thru and didn't eat the salad. I think it was around $38 or so then. Next time I'll pass on the beer until after. Her time was good but from the sounds of it she's a professional eater. 
Not too sure if there's a steak challenge in Western Canada but there is "The Beast". My son has a t-shirt.
Bite of the Week: The one and only BEAST


----------



## zontar

OK.


----------



## butterknucket

We have now entered the Twilight Zone.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> View attachment 320068


I'd take that --------- and finally solve the age old conundrum "Ginger or Mary-Ann". (The answer may not be as relevant 50+ years later. I suspect it would be a strong 'neither'.)


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Milkman

View attachment 320952


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

vadsy said:


> I say fake,. she aint the mask wearin type


I agree. I'm sure there is a lot fake about her. Not just the tan lines................


----------



## bzrkrage

butterknucket said:


>


I......I.......I love you.......


----------



## bzrkrage

Verne said:


> View attachment 320970


@Verne , what, you can’t breathe through your ears like the rest of us?!?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

@bzrkrage what t if she has her hands over your ears at the same time............................


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> I agree. I'm sure there is a lot fake about her. Not just the tan lines................


Fake or real, doesn't matter.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> @bzrkrage what t if she has her hands over your ears at the same time............................


Just do a head stand on the tip of your tongue.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

This weather has been horrendous for anyone with migraines. Last three days have been hell. Anyhow, I don’t usually feel sick to my stomach but this time I was so nauseated. I was vaping when it got really bad and my nausea would disappear almost instantly. It would come back later on but for a couple of hours it was sweet relief. I can relate to what this drug does for cancer patients on chemo.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> View attachment 320987


That "bingo wing" going to hold at 80mph?

A:Here, hold ma beer.....


----------



## jb welder

bzrkrage said:


> That "bingo wing" going to hold at 80mph?
> 
> A:Here, hold ma beer.....


Til the window breaks, I think.


----------



## Electraglide

Things haven't changed much over the years.








Earbuds from 1890 and from the looks of it, a manbag.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> View attachment 320970


At my age I can't always stir the pudding but I can always lick the bowl clean.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## ol' 58

*







*


----------



## zontar

You stay there!


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Funny Girl.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279636803037925377


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


This is how my son took his second ride at about the same age except he was inside my jacket. Spray painted a babies medical helmet black.


----------



## Verne




----------



## greco




----------



## butterknucket

*adverbs**verbs**adjectives**nouns*appropriately
assertively
authoritatively
collaboratively
compellingly
competently
completely
continually
conveniently
credibly
distinctively
dramatically
dynamically
efficiently
energistically
enthusiastically
fungibly
globally
holisticly
interactively
intrinsically
monotonectally
objectively
phosfluorescently
proactively
professionally
progressively
quickly
rapidiously
seamlessly
synergistically
uniquely​actualize
administrate
aggregate
architect
benchmark
brand
build
cloudify
communicate
conceptualize
coordinate
create
cultivate
customize
deliver
deploy
develop
dinintermediate disseminate
drive
embrace
e-enable
empower
enable
engage
engineer
enhance
envisioneer
evisculate
evolve
expedite
exploit
extend
fabricate
facilitate
fashion
formulate
foster
generate
grow
harness
impact
implement
incentivize
incept
incubate
initiate
innovate
integrate
iterate
leverage existing
leverage other's
maintain
matrix
maximize
mesh
monetize
morph
myocardinate
negotiate
network
optimize
onboard
orchestrate
parallel task
plagiarize
pontificate
predominate
procrastinate
productivate
productize
promote
provide access to
pursue
recaptiualize
reconceptualize
redefine
re-engineer
reintermediate
reinvent
repurpose
restore
revolutionize
right-shore
scale
seize
simplify
strategize
streamline
supply
syndicate
synergize
synthesize
target
transform
transition
underwhelm
unleash
utilize
visualize
whiteboard​24/7
24/365
accurate
adaptive
agile
alternative
an expanded array of
B2B
B2C
backend
backward-compatible
best-of-breed
bleeding-edge
bricks-and-clicks
business
clicks-and-mortar
client-based
client-centered
client-centric
client-focused
cloud-based
cloud-centric
cloudified
collaborative
compelling
competitive
cooperative
corporate
cost effective
covalent
cross functional
cross-media
cross-platform
cross-unit
customer directed
customized
cutting-edge
distinctive
distributed
diverse
dynamic
e-business
economically sound
effective
efficient
elastic
emerging
empowered
enabled
end-to-end
enterprise
enterprise-wide
equity invested
error-free
ethical
excellent
exceptional
extensible
extensive
flexible
focused
frictionless
front-end
fully researched
fully tested
functional
functionalized
fungible
future-proof
global
go forward
goal-oriented
granular
high standards in
high-payoff
hyperscale
high-quality
highly efficient
holistic
impactful
inexpensive
innovative
installed base
integrated
interactive
interdependent
intermandated
interoperable
intuitive
just in time
leading-edge
leveraged
long-term high-impact
low-risk high-yield
magnetic
maintainable
market positioning
market-driven
mission-critical
multidisciplinary
multifunctional
multimedia based
next-generation
on-demand
one-to-one
open-source
optimal
orthogonal
out-of-the-box
pandemic
parallel
performance based
plug-and-play
premier
premium
principle-centered
proactive
process-centric
professional
progressive
prospective
quality
real-time
reliable
resource-sucking
resource-maximizing
resource-leveling
revolutionary
robust
scalable
seamless
stand-alone
standardized
standards compliant
state of the art
sticky
strategic
superior
sustainable
synergistic
tactical
team building
team driven
technically sound
timely
top-line
transparent
turnkey
ubiquitous
unique
user-centric
user friendly
value-added
vertical
viral
virtual
visionary
web-enabled
wireless
world-class
worldwide​action items
adoption
alignments
applications
architectures
bandwidth
benefits
best practices
catalysts for change
channels
clouds
collaboration and idea-sharing
communities
content
convergence
core competencies
customer service
data
deliverables
e-business
e-commerce
e-markets
e-tailers
e-services
experiences
expertise
functionalities
fungibility
growth strategies
human capital
ideas
imperatives
infomediaries
information
infrastructures
initiatives
innovation
intellectual capital
interfaces
internal or "organic" sources
leadership
leadership skills
manufactured products
markets
materials
meta-services
methodologies
methods of empowerment
metrics
mindshare
models
networks
niches
niche markets
nosql
opportunities
"outside the box" thinking
outsourcing
paradigms
partnerships
platforms
portals
potentialities
rocess improvements
processes
products
quality vectors
relationships
resources
results
ROI
scenarios
schemas
scrums
services
solutions
sources
sprints
strategic theme areas
storage
supply chains
synergy
systems
technologies
technology
testing procedures
total linkage
users
value
vortals
web-readiness
web services
wins
virtualization​


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> View attachment 321371


What the hell is that over by the steering wheel, a rat?


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> View attachment 321374


Left handed?


----------



## ol' 58

Electraglide said:


> Left handed?
> View attachment 321375


I'm missing something. What's left handed here? And yes. I used to work in a factory that built trucks, some which went to Australia and New Zealand. Shifting with my left hand while driving from the right side of the cab was a piece of cake. In the yard. Can't say about out on the road.


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> I'm missing something. What's left handed here? And yes. I used to work in a factory that built trucks, some which went to Australia and New Zealand. Shifting with my left hand while driving from a sweet the right side of the cab was a piece of cake. In the yard. Can't say about out on the road.


You never drove a 3 on the tree with a bench seat and your date sitting very close next to you? No seatbelts at the time. Your right arm and hand was 'busy', especially if it was after the drive in so you shifted thru the steering wheel with your left hand. I had a Thames van that was right hand drive....no problem driving it except that it wouldn't stay in reverse for more than about 20' then it would pop out of gear.


----------



## Mooh

Man, I miss bench seats. Last one I had was an '84 Dodge half ton.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> Man, I miss bench seats. Last one I had was an '84 Dodge half ton.


I never had a pickup that didn't have a bench seat.....that includes the '99 f150 and the 2005 Ram 1500. A lot of the cars I had had bench seats too.


----------



## allthumbs56

Mooh said:


> Man, I miss bench seats. Last one I had was an '84 Dodge half ton.


Last bench with 3 on the tree was a Studebaker. Last bench with automatic (2 speed trans) was a 71' Impala. I loved a bench seat with the fold-down armrest. Been a long time since I told someone to "skootch over".


----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Man, I miss bench seats. Last one I had was an '84 Dodge half ton.


Ok.

Why?


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> Ok.
> 
> Why?


Drive-in, lover's lane, parking intimacy. Or maybe it's my relatively lost youth and overly romanticized nostalgia. There's this girl, you see...


----------



## ol' 58

Electraglide said:


> You never drove a 3 on the tree with a bench seat and your date sitting very close next to you? No seatbelts at the time. Your right arm and hand was 'busy', especially if it was after the drive in so you shifted thru the steering wheel with your left hand. I had a Thames van that was right hand drive....no problem driving it except that it wouldn't stay in reverse for more than about 20' then it would pop out of gear.


Stupid me. Yeah, I learned to drive in a vehicle with three on the tree and a bench seat. But when I turned sixteen and bought my first car, it had buckets and a floor shifter. Most romantic activity occurred in the back seat.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Drive-in, lover's lane, parking intimacy. Or maybe it's my relatively lost youth and overly romanticized nostalgia. There's this girl, you see...


10-4, Wakarimashita!

Social / mating context.

As others have probably observed here and elsewhere, there's some shit that seems to be broken in me.

One of those is the complete lack of connection between cars and sex. It never entered my mind.

I thought maybe it was a driving preference.

Thanks, sometimes the humans need to explain things to me.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> 10-4, Wakarimashita!
> 
> Social / mating context.
> 
> As others have probably observed here and elsewhere, there's some shit that seems to be broken in me.
> 
> One of those is the complete lack of connection between cars and sex. It never entered my mind.
> 
> I thought maybe it was a driving preference.
> 
> Thanks, sometimes the humans need to explain things to me.


I was the first guy my wife ever dated who had his own vehicle and knew how to use it. She was a quick study.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156667531751742


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> Stupid me. Yeah, I learned to drive in a vehicle with three on the tree and a bench seat. But when I turned sixteen and bought my first car, it had buckets and a floor shifter. Most romantic activity occurred in the back seat.


I had a Rambler stationwagon where after you folded down the back of the rear bench seat you could recline the back of the front bench seat to give you a bed. When I was 16 there usually wasn't time to climb from the front seat to the back and there was a lot more room in the front. 


Mooh said:


> Drive-in, lover's lane, parking intimacy. Or maybe it's my relatively lost youth and overly romanticized nostalgia. There's this girl, you see...


Ah, yes.....there's this girl. And submarine races.


----------



## Electraglide

Remember these?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 321434


How to make $19.95 jeans into $120 jeans. Tear the crap out of them.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Featured


----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


Janice and ?


----------



## butterknucket

MarkM said:


> Janice and ?


Albert Grossman. He was Dylan's and Janice's manager, among many others. 

I believe he was known as a tough 'cookie.'


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

A little Father's Day gift from one of my daughters (pond and landscaping). We're waiting for a couple of nice cedar Muskoka chairs to arrive to replace the steel.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

Neat old mercury comet about 10 minutes from me .i asked they owners sun what is the deal with it lol . I just kind of want to know more about the old car so he’s going to ask his father . He’s been in the car business since the late 60s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

I hope that you're not considering buying it?
If so, he needs to pay you to tow it out. lol
Depends on how long it's been sitting there, the floor's probably rotted out.
It is a ford after all.


----------



## Verne

I'd be more worried about the fact that it looks like it's been lifted off the frame. Doesn't appear to be any suspension front or rear. Brake drums or disks or even the kingpins should be visible.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> I hope that you're not considering buying it?
> If so, he needs to pay you to tow it out. lol
> Depends on how long it's been sitting there, the floor's probably rotted out.
> It is a ford after all.


No no sense of buying lol 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> I'd be more worried about the fact that it looks like it's been lifted off the frame. Doesn't appear to be any suspension front or rear. Brake drums or disks or even the kingpins should be visible.


As it sits you can put wheels on it but the frame would most likely be gone

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> As it sits you can put wheels on it but the frame would most likely be gone
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Hard to say. The '51 and the '52 have been sitting for years at my brothers place and they're in fairly good shape. Wouldn't take too much to get one of them going.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Hard to say. The '51 and the '52 have been sitting for years at my brothers place and they're in fairly good shape. Wouldn't take too much to get one of them going.


that dude has everything.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 321585


The 50s version, no bulky bulb and hose to hide.


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 321586


You should give it a try.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

Really cool. I think harpsichord


----------



## High/Deaf

Milkman said:


> A little Father's Day gift from one of my daughters (pond and landscaping). We're waiting for a couple of nice cedar Muskoka chairs to arrive to replace the steel.
> 
> View attachment 321485


Nice relaxing space. 

Well, except for that hand. Is that some kind of homage to the last few minutes of Carrie? I doubt I could close my eyes ......... 


{Just kidding, enjoy!}


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Verne

That hand is for sitting on, turning your head, and coughing? Home test version??


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 321482


i would totally hire that guy for a ride


----------



## allthumbs56

cheezyridr said:


> i would totally hire that guy for a ride


I think it's a girl.

Unless you mean the horse


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> I think it's a girl.
> 
> Unless you mean the horse


I do believe he means the guy on the '89 firebird. I thought he meant the girl on the Dapple too but I think the horse is a mare. 
The guy on the '89....


https://www.guitarscanada.com/attachments/1594213809584-png.321482/


even tho it's a firebird I hope you're talking about the car cheezy but if you're going Firebird go the good one.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> Nice relaxing space.
> 
> Well, except for that hand. Is that some kind of homage to the last few minutes of Carrie? I doubt I could close my eyes .........
> 
> 
> {Just kidding, enjoy!}


The hand was just an interesting hunk of cement we found at a flea market. I put peanuts on it for the squirrels. We're keeping our eyes open for an interesting piece of drift wood or a decorative stone or two, maybe a little Bonsai.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

....... I wonder if @laristotle will be a bit jealous of that that meme.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 321747


I worked at Home Depot many years ago. Stuff like that was an hourly occurance, every day.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Verne

I can't do that IPA stuff. Too fruity, "citrusy" for me. I like the lagers and ales. My woman can drink those though so whenever we get a variety pack, she's happy as well. The IPA always seem to be the stronger ones too. One of my fave craft is Wellington Brewery Chocolate stout. Mmmmmmmmmm. Enjoying a Sleeman's Honey brown this very moment mind you.


----------



## bzrkrage

Verne said:


> My woman can drink those though


Verily. Doth your Warrior Valerie drink Odin's brew of Galactic Space Dragon? 
@Verne , you mere mortal, worship her with a 6 pack IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## Verne

@bzrkrage HAHAHAHA. We are part of a monthly beer club. We get 12 cans (2 of each style) craft beer brought to our door. Generally it's a 50/50 split in our personal tastes, but the July pack, was more 25/75 in her favour. I think she had her godly offering already. 👰


----------



## bzrkrage

Mooh said:


> View attachment 321652
> View attachment 321653


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

All you need, straight from the tap and no foam.....we're Canadian.








Unless it's this then foam is allowed.


----------



## Electraglide

How about just two little pigs








with an appetizer.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


If you hadn't posted it, I would have


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne

Mooh said:


> View attachment 321805


How did you get this picture of my ex-wife heading to one of her boyfriends houses?!?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 321805


What's that whistling sound I hear.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


>





Electraglide said:


>


I prefer the Byrds doing it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim Wellington

laristotle said:


>


I always thought tonfa sticks and batons a had a purpose with cops. I learned how to use a Tonfa when I was teenager taking martial arts, and I was really impressed with what one could do with a tonfa...

I`m still confused regarding threat response with cops these days. Assailant... No shirt, no weapon, officer still pulls the "peacemaker".* Must be a liability thing. Too many cameras around to film a beating, so film a shooting instead? WTF?*

Going to hospital with cracked skull or dislocated shoulder, as opposed to going to morgue with 2 or 3 .40 cal slugs in chest.

I guess its all lead or nothing now...

Glad I decided to not be a cop...what a fuckin` job.


----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

Mooh said:


> View attachment 321805


an interesting picture, when one considers how witches came to be known for riding a broom.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> an interesting picture, when one considers how witches came to be known for riding a broom.


Hey, they only rubbed until they started flying, then they stopped. A lot safer than eating Ergot. same with the Nightshade and Belladonna. 
And they wouldn't ride side saddle.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Texas? ok...


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2968682746504949


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> View attachment 321892











What you don't want to see coming towards you.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> View attachment 321958
> 
> What you don't want to see coming towards you.


I've driven a large vehicle on some of those roads--it can be a bit daunting at times.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I've driven a large vehicle on some of those roads--it can be a bit daunting at times.


They make the rules, you are in the way. More than once I've put a truck in the ditch because someone was making a late run and that's me driving a truck that had the right channels on the radio.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> They make the rules, you are in the way.


That is part of what makes it daunting, okay--most of it.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> That is part of what makes it daunting, okay--most of it.


Not too sure if it's still there but at the intersection of two Mac Blo roads on the way to Holberg there is/was what's left of a Chrysler New Yorker that met one of those logging trucks. His fault.


----------



## zontar

Distracted driving is not a good thing on those roads--on any road really--but especially on logging roads.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy

with the new format, it looks like your posts are ads


----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> with the new format, it looks like your posts are ads


I always assumed they were ads even before. LinkedIn, Victoria secret, GM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> with the new format, it looks like your posts are ads


They are ads.


----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


This must be the corporate diversity picture, someday the pendulum will swing back and the will have a white heterosexual in there too!


----------



## butterknucket

MarkM said:


> This must be the corporate diversity picture, someday the pendulum will swing back and the will have a white heterosexual in there too!


I noticed that too. I post them because I find these corporate pictures so dumb. I've recently started using Linkedin again very begrudgingly after ditching all of my other social media, but if my need for it suddenly stops I'll be deleting it as soon as possible.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> I post them because I find these corporate pictures so dumb


We find them dumb too.
Please stop posting them. 🤔


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> We find them dumb too.
> Please stop posting them. 🤔


----------



## Verne

BK is the anti laristotle. One posts real life images, the other posts meme images of what life could really be like.


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> BK is the anti laristotle


I'll give BK the edge up for the beautiful women that he shares with us.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> I'll give BK the edge up for the beautiful women that he shares with us.


I go with what Reddit Old School Cool provides to me.


----------



## butterknucket

So I was out for a walk and just scored a big box of decent records a neighbour had put to the curb.


----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


> So I was out for a walk and just scored a big box of decent records a neighbour had put to the curb.


All genres? 
LPs? 
Please tell us more.


----------



## butterknucket

greco said:


> All genres?
> LPs?
> Please tell us more.


I need to go through it more, but just a quick peak showed Sgt. Pepper, Siimon and Garfunkel, Bread (I like them  ) classical, and other stuff.

The box was heavy carrying it up the street!

Yes, all vinyl.


----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


> I need to go through it more, but just a quick peak showed Sgt. Pepper, Siimon and Garfunkel, Bread (I like them  ) classical, and other stuff.
> 
> The box was heavy carrying it up the street!
> 
> Yes, all vinyl.


COOL! 
I'm assuming you have a turntable, amp, etc?


----------



## butterknucket

greco said:


> COOL!
> I'm assuming you have a turntable, amp, etc?


I did until a few years ago lol.

I could get another turntable set up again at some point as I've always liked vinyl a lot, but hey, free records are free records. I figure what I don't want I can pass on to others. I have a lot of records in the basement. 

Or, at a later date I could take the box and put it back on their curb. I think that would be the neighbourly thing to do.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I would like to take this time to thank the inventor of the word "plethora"

It means a lot.


----------



## laristotle

The Deep Roots of an Italian Song That Sounds Like English—But Is Just Nonsense


----------



## butterknucket

Reminds me of this guy.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> The Deep Roots of an Italian Song That Sounds Like English—But Is Just Nonsense


LMAO, I really like that.

Instant earworm.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

My wife's been making pizza for breaky lately because it's cool enough for the oven to be used.


----------



## zontar

I like cold leftover pizza for breakfast.


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


>


Gummy De Milo


----------



## butterknucket

We use the bbq for everything when it's hot in the summer so we don't have to turn the oven on.


----------



## bzrkrage

@Lola


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


It's interesting when you chomp down on the morning burger without cutting it. Egg all over the place.


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 322250


----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> @Lola
> View attachment 322249


Love it. Where the heck did you find this one? I have never seen this before.


----------



## Lola

I find it really hard to adapt to this new forum format. It’s chaos before my very eyes.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

NEOWISE comet a rare sight to see for Calgarians


----------



## jb welder




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2139695869652875


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

@Lola









And lol got this message today lol








Yeah new windows. My landlord is great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/SpitefulAncientJaguar-mobile.mp4


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Out of the way. Out.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 322602


That could be my kid.


----------



## MarkM

If I had a car like that it could be me!


----------



## bzrkrage

So, ex high school girlfriend’s uncle Doug (2nd from left).
Here’s the story.
“Keith Moon was at the after party at Molly Meldrum's Alexandra Avenue, South Yarra flat and got drunk and slipped away and hijacked a MMTB city bus and Molly, Jim Keays and Doug Parkinson chased it down in Molly's Mini and hauled him off thus saving him from arrest and the cancellation of the Sydney concert two days hence. Keith Moon in rehearsal with Doug Parkinson for the 1973 Sidney Myer Music Bowl Australian production of Pete Townshend's Tommy. It was broadcast live on HSV Channel 7 and had an all star cast of Australian stars like Ross Wilson, Jim Keays, Billy Thorpe, Doug Parkinson, Broderick Smith, Bob Bright, Colleen Hewett, Linda George and Darryl Braithwaite too. Keith Moon played Uncle Ernie.”


----------



## Lola

Sometimes ppl have to be escorted from the VIP section of your life to regular seating.


----------



## laristotle

bzrkrage said:


> Keith Moon played Uncle Ernie.


'fiddling about, fiddle about'


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> 'fiddling about, fiddle about'


Daryl’s Band Sherbet was the April Wine of Australia.
I keep forgetting that there are so many bands that you guys don’t know about.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

bzrkrage said:


> Daryl’s Band Sherbet was the April Wine of Australia.
> I keep forgetting that there are so many bands that you guys don’t know about.
> View attachment 322734


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

Electraglide and her can split tea with crumpets..., I say less is more in this case


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 322929


That is a lot of faith being put into the laces holding that corset closed.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> Daryl’s Band Sherbet was the April Wine of Australia.
> I keep forgetting that there are so many bands that you guys don’t know about.
> View attachment 322734


So many good bands come from Australia. Airborne is another band from down under. They are just in your face, energetic rock. Very similar to ACDC but with a twist. Love them!


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> many good bands come from Australia.


My favorite when I was a teen are these guys. Th Angels. (called Angel City here in Canada)


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 322953


Probably more creative than me drawing Kiss makeup on any picture with 4 people in it.
Although I did sometimes draw stick figures of Rush or Zeppelin playing Live in the scene in a picture.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## High/Deaf

Milkman said:


>


Thanks. Now I'll have that earworm for the rest of the day.


----------



## cheezyridr

1000 pages! congratulations, lola


----------



## laristotle

and seventeen more posts to hit 20K.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/KlutzyObeseIndianabat-mobile.mp4


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

is it possible to search just this thread, for posts i've made? i cant figure out how


----------



## butterknucket

So, my mom is in emerge with major breathing issues, and they can't do the tests she needs until the pandemic is over. This isn't good.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> So, my mom is in emerge with major breathing issues, and they can't do the tests she needs until the pandemic is over. This isn't good.


sorry to hear that. hoping for the best.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


> So, my mom is in emerge with major breathing issues, and they can't do the tests she needs until the pandemic is over. This isn't good.


Hoping for the best for you both.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> sorry to hear that. hoping for the best.


Thanks


----------



## butterknucket

Jim DaddyO said:


> Hoping for the best for you both.


Thanks


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> is it possible to search just this thread, for posts i've made? i cant figure out how


this search engine is weird. usually you have a 'search this thread only' option


----------



## iamthehub

butterknucket said:


> So, my mom is in emerge with major breathing issues, and they can't do the tests she needs until the pandemic is over. This isn't good.


I hope all is ok. You say she can't get her tests until pandemic is over... That can be years away!?!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

She's home now. They did all they could, and have scheduled more tests. Hopefully they can sort things out in the meantime. I don't know when the breathing tests she needs will be available again, but hopefully in the next while things will open up more.


----------



## Wardo

butterknucket said:


> So, my mom is in emerge with major breathing issues, and they can't do the tests she needs until the pandemic is over. This isn't good.


I am saddened to hear that.
Good luck and god bless.


----------



## butterknucket

Wardo said:


> I am saddened to hear that.
> Good luck and god bless.


Thank you. She's home now and we're hoping for the best.


----------



## MarkM

bzrkrage said:


> Daryl’s Band Sherbet was the April Wine of Australia.
> I keep forgetting that there are so many bands that you guys don’t know about.
> View attachment 322734


More like Styx to me?


----------



## MarkM

bzrkrage said:


> My favorite when I was a teen are these guys. Th Angels. (called Angel City here in Canada)


That's my ill spent youth too, Face The Day!


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> She's home now. They did all they could, and have scheduled more tests. Hopefully they can sort things out in the meantime. I don't know when the breathing tests she needs will be available again, but hopefully in the next while things will open up more.


I just got a letter today saying that it will be up to 10 months before I can see a Respirologist to set me up for tests. Hope your mom does Ok.


----------



## zontar

That just all seems so mixed up.
It's breathing stuff.


----------



## Mooh

In regards to postings of pretty girls on this thread, one could spend an eternity clicking like on this thread.


----------



## butterknucket

She's having another heart test this afternoon now. At least they can do that.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> She's having another heart test this afternoon now. At least they can do that.



I hope it turns out well.

I took that test.

They found nothing.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> I hope it turns out well.
> 
> I took that test.
> 
> They found nothing.


She had some heart tests yesterday at the hospital. Today apparently is something different, at a clinic.


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


> She's having another heart test this afternoon now.


I had one of those. Came back 'negative'. Which makes me wonder how the blood gets pumped around.


----------



## High/Deaf

Antique smartphone.


----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> I had one of those. Came back 'negative'. Which makes me wonder how the blood gets pumped around.


Do you need to go see the Wonderful Wizard of Oz?


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


> Do you need to go see the Wonderful Wizard of Oz?


LOL

If they remade that, I could play all three characters.


----------



## butterknucket

http://imgur.com/joN2jmz


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> In regards to postings of pretty girls on this thread, one could spend an eternity clicking like on this thread.


Why yes, one could.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> She's having another heart test this afternoon now. At least they can do that.


I was supposed to have one today but it's been postponed until the 13th of Aug.. Which is good 'cause I'm not a fan of needles and there's something about me glowing in the dark.


----------



## Electraglide

Speaking of the Wizard of Oz, if today is like yesterday this could be a Calgary scene. 













This was yesterday.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Stopped by the family’s grave . Hard to believe i will be three years since uncle rea passed. I’d would have loved to meet veld.she raised a family of 5 ,full size farm,milk route and library.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

I always stop by my family's graves when I'm in the area. They go back to my great, great, great grandmother. The stories they could tell.....


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> I always stop by my family's graves when I'm in the area. They go back to my great, great, great grandmother. The stories they could tell.....


Yeah . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

I understand why people visit cemeteries
But I don't ever recall going to visit a loved one's gravesite.

I get why they show it in movies--it's a narrative device

For people in real life-it could be a number of reasons.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I understand why people visit cemeteries
> But I don't ever recall going to visit a loved one's gravesite.
> 
> I get why they show it in movies--it's a narrative device
> 
> For people in real life-it could be a number of reasons.


A while back me and the ex rode from Red Deer to Oak Lake to see some of the family grave sites. Great grandparents and great aunts and uncles. Seeing family history. As far as loved ones go, mum is spread around an apple tree at my younger brother's place and dad is in the military part of the cemetery where I grew up. I carry some of my daughter with me. Both sets of grandparents are around Vancouver but I haven't seen those graves for 40 years. Other than that I'd have to take a trip to England and Scotland to see other family graves.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157072677105684


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157072677105684


Larry, we just call that “Thursday” here in Calgary.....


----------



## MarkM

We used to play teeter totter game with my buddy Eldons little brother until Ernie head faked and tackled Eldon off and dropped me like a bad habit!


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> Larry, we just call that “Thursday” here in Calgary.....


Except this year.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157072677105684


They should do that with one of these.








I'm sure everyone remembers these.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Not the best thing to do drunk as an adult.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157072677105684


What are you doing over here by the wire?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Those are for ME!!!


----------



## Electraglide

Are they sure it was Coyotes?








Suspected encounter with predator leads fans to believe Turk the Turkey's travelling days ended


A Facebook group dedicated to the escapades of Turk the Turkey says the wild bird likely met its demise in Bridgeland.



calgary.ctvnews.ca


----------



## zontar

Well it probably wasn't Wile E.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

How do I attach a video from YouTube for display here?


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> How do I attach a video from YouTube for display here?


Select the media option from the drop down menu beside the three dots.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> How do I attach a video from YouTube for display here?


You can also use the 'chain' link.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> You can also use the 'chain' link.
> View attachment 323279


That's what that button does. I was afraid to push it because I thought it would take me directly here:


----------



## Electraglide

Highlight the bar at the top of the page above the you tube....the one that starts, https://www.youtube etc.. Not too sure exactly what it's called. Right click and click copy. Left click on the new post box on the thread you want to post to and then right click and click paste.




this works for me. very simple. This actually works for almost any page.
nb.....I think it might be called the search bar.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> very simple


Shit yeah! Tnx.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


I see the speed of the bike is blacked out.....how convenient. Went into a high speed wobble shifting from 1st to 2nd at red line. Lucky to have made it under the trailer.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Mooh said:


> View attachment 323294



Dang! I'm not getting any sleep tonight....lol


----------



## Verne




----------



## mhammer

Was strolling through Dollarama this afternoon and passed through the party-supply section at the back. On a hanger was a flimsy white t-shirt that simply said "Bride" on it in gold letters. I gather it was a novelty item for a bridal shower, but my first thought when I initially saw it was "Man, worst...wedding...gown...ever!".


----------



## Guitar101

Probably from a Same Sex Couple marriage that went wrong.🙃 (can I say that?)


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Guitar101 said:


> Probably from a Same Sex Couple marriage that went wrong. (can I say that?)


Gay people have as much right as the rest of us to divorce now. They fought hard for that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Ricktoberfest said:


> Gay people have as much right as the rest of us to divorce now. They fought hard for that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and they deserve to be happy


----------



## silvertonebetty

Saw more family graves. Sherla was always sick . And was a very quiet lady. Her husband Keith has had a lot of problems the last few months. I haven't really met anyone like him .before I moved out he was just the "grandmother's brother " then when I moved down the bend it changed. Ge started by paying my way off island and the fee to an expensive retreat, I was shocked and then it just continued. The countless meals, trips and he had taken me to town and bought we winter clothes and stuff. It was more like a father and son type relationship. But the last year he has 3 strokes, aneurism and open heart surgery. And with covid I can't see him because of the regulations. I hope things end up getting better. Wyman is Keith's father I don't really remember him. Irma I actually don't remember a whole lot I do remember her 90th birthday. She never lived in a seniors residence.
















Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 323323


Same truck, probably, right side up...with my kids when they were a lot younger.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Hey Butterknucket sorry tohear about your mom. Give us an update.


----------



## butterknucket

Lots of fun here. 





__





Corporate B.S. Generator






www.atrixnet.com


----------



## butterknucket

The end is near....


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> The end is near....


too early, Walmart only sells these in the fall


----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> Same truck, probably, right side up...with my kids when they were a lot younger.


Been there, done that
Havre to find the pictures.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Been there, done that
> Havre to find the pictures.


Same here.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Same truck, probably, right side up...with my kids when they were a lot younger.


It's a different truck.








The upside down one is a Cat., The Sparwood one worked at Elkview.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> The end is near....


I was buying some stuff in Dollar Tree today and they were putting out Halloween stuff. Probably about the same age as this, probably good for another 5 years or so.


----------



## Lola

Can someone tell me what a premium membership besides the added $ involves. What are the perks? I went to my photobucket acct to find some pictures and the whole thing is gone. I had a lot of photos on it. I don’t want to involve having to use a photo site anymore.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> What are the perks?


You can upload pics from your computer. No more need for photobucket etc.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Can someone tell me what a premium membership besides the added $ involves. What are the perks? I went to my photobucket acct to find some pictures and the whole thing is gone. I had a lot of photos on it. I don’t want to involve having to use a photo site anymore.


I just checked my photobucket....had to reset the pass word but all my pics are still there. There are a load of emails saying that my acccount no longer includes hosting. Other than that I've tried a few photo sites suggested and they don't work for me. As far as paying so you can post a few pics, nope. 








Anyway this goes back years to the gastown riot.


----------



## blueshores_guy

Lola, you could try Imgur.com. Far from perfect, but you can use your images stored there in forum posts, and as long as you don't have thousands of photos there, it's free.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Finally some warm weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=919518418520643


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> You can upload pics from your computer. No more need for photobucket etc.


What about my I phone, can I post directly from that?


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> What about my I phone, can I post directly from that?


You'll have to wait for an _i_phone user to answer that. I'm desktop.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=919518418520643


I haven't stopped laughing yet. I love to get those guys in front of me, especially in areas where there are know speed traps. Just egg them on a bit and then wave as you go by.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

They're tearing up the sidewalk in front of my neighbor's house. I was worried it would be too noisy for me to work as my office is in the front of the house, but I'm actually very impressed by these guys. First, the young man operating the back hoe is quite skilled. He's picking up the slabs gently and not making excessive noise. My impression is that he's TRYing not to slam shit around. That's probably a good idea anyway.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>



LOVE this. Lots of people want to be protected by the law and yet refuse to respect it.


Share the road? Sure thing, but if people run stop signs, switch back and forth between being a pedestrian or a vehicle (riding on the sidewalk when it's convenient) and basically make up their own rules, it's hard to take them seriously.

Pedestrians are often just as bad.

It's pretty shitty when you're waiting to make a turn and traffic clears, the crosswalk clearly has the "hand" showing and when you're about to proceed, there's someone suddenly jaywalking across the crosswalk in front of your car pushing a stroller.

Yes, I check, and no, I don't run people over, but it's a frigging shitty little scare and people DO get hit doing that shit.


----------



## Mooh

@Milkman 
Several years ago there was a Cat completing the demolition of a church next door. It would climb on top of its own rumble to reach higher. The operator was an artist at basically creating a higher hill in place under himself and gingerly removing pieces of the steeple. His control and skill was amazing. I had to be satisfied with taking this from an upstairs bedroom window as they wouldn't allow me to retrieve anything from the building.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> @Milkman
> Several years ago there was a Cat completing the demolition of a church next door. It would climb on top of its own rumble to reach higher. The operator was an artist at basically creating a higher hill in place under himself and gingerly removing pieces of the steeple. His control and skill was amazing. I had to be satisfied with taking this from an upstairs bedroom window as they wouldn't allow me to retrieve anything from the building.
> View attachment 323481



I guess we all enjoy watching someone who is really good at what they do. It's a natural thing. The crew working out front this morning are a good example.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 323501


Great show.

I wonder how All in The Family would be received if it was created in 2020.


----------



## iamthehub

Lola said:


> What about my I phone, can I post directly from that?


Hey Lola

Yes you can upload photos straight from your iPhone. I’m using the Tapatalk app.

Just to make sure... I’m uploading a pic of a dog... if you don’t see anything then I’m wrong. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman

iamthehub said:


> Hey Lola
> 
> Yes you can upload photos straight from your iPhone. I’m using the Tapatalk app.
> 
> Just to make sure... I’m uploading a pic of a dog... if you don’t see anything then I’m wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice little pooch.


----------



## Guitar101

That may have happened with the new format but I'm not sure. Look for the icon beside the chain link which is beside the paper clip. If you hover over it, it says "insert image"


----------



## iamthehub

Milkman said:


> Nice little pooch.


Ya he/she's a cute little thing. It’s my uncles neighbours dog. Every time we visit, the dog likes to walk over and stare at us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> That may have happened with the new format but I'm not sure. Look for the icon beside the chain link which is beside the paper clip. If you hover over it, it says "insert image"


I get "attachment" for the paperclip and "insert link" for the chain. 








I just clicked on attachment and if you see a picture of a cat, downloaded it.








The second pic is from the "insert image" so the both seem to work and you don't have to pay anything or download anything for it to work. Not too sure if this will work in any mobile device.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Great show.
> 
> I wonder how All in The Family would be received if it was created in 2020.


There probably be complaints etc. for a short while and then the show would go on just like the original did.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> There probably be complaints etc. for a short while and then the show would go on just like the original did.


Maybe, maybe not. 

It seems like people are more sensitive these days.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> It seems like people are more sensitive these days.


I'm kinda sensitive to all the blowing up and shooting. Watching Archie learn another lesson is kinda tame and refreshing.


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm kinda sensitive to all the blowing up and shooting. Watching Archie learn another lesson is kinda tame and refreshing.


Right, well it was an interesting show in that they sort of fearlessly tackled some pretty heavy and divisive topics.

We watched and enjoyed it. These days it seems like more people would find a way to be offended.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Wardo

Milkman said:


> I guess we all enjoy watching someone who is really good at what they do. It's a natural thing. The crew working out front this morning are a good example.


don’t know if it’s been posted already but there’s video of someone operating a back hole and climbing it on the top of the box car in order to unload the car


----------



## butterknucket

McDonald's in China is introducing 'Duck McNuggets.'


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


When I flagged on Hiway 20 out of Tatla Lake in BC the Hoe operators would do things like this and for the hell of it have competitions to make Inukshuks out of rather large stones.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> don’t know if it’s been posted already but there’s video of someone operating a back hole and climbing it on the top of the box car in order to unload the car


----------



## Wardo

Electraglide said:


> [MEDIA


backhoe does it without the ramps.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> It seems like people are more sensitive these days.


It might be the cynic in me but that "sensitivity" lasts until something new comes online. Usually in a couple of weeks at most. Like when when The Jefferson's branched off of All In The Family. Some of the language in that one was "politically uncorrect.". As far as the star of All In The Family. I think that goes to Edith.


----------



## cheezyridr

when i was a kid, before my voice changed, i could mimic edith's voice perfectly. my brother's and sister's friends would come to the house to see them and always say "hey paul, do the song! do the song!"


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Got it! Thx to everyone who replied but what about videos from YT?

Just look at those nasty finger prints on the pick guard.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Got it! Thx to everyone who replied but what about videos from YT?


Single click on the address bar on the yt video page. The one that starts http://www It should turn blue. Right click Copy and then go to where you want to put the yt and right click paste. At least that's how you do it on a laptop with a mouse.
(sometimes you might have to click a few times before the whole address will turn blue.)


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Single click on the address bar on the yt video page. The one that starts http://www It should turn blue. Right click Copy and then go to where you want to put the yt and right click paste. At least that's how you do it on a laptop with a mouse.
> (sometimes you might have to click a few times before the whole address will turn blue.)


 On my I phone I meant. I rarely use my laptop.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> On my I phone I meant. I rarely use my laptop.


I just did this on my iPhone


----------



## Milkman

Just find the clip you want to share, highlight the address, copy, paste to GC.


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


> McDonald's in China is introducing 'Duck McNuggets.'


Still haven't perfected McBats, eh?


----------



## Lola

Welcome to MY jungle. Lol


----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> Still haven't perfected McBats, eh?


Mc-anythingwithapulse?


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Welcome to MY jungle. Lol
> View attachment 323564


Oh yeah


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> View attachment 323565


What strains are they. One of the three plants I have growing is Gorilla glue. Looking forward to cookies from this.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> View attachment 323565


Nice healthy plants. And it’s free with exception of special dirt(chemical free) we had to buy specifically for pot plants. It wasn’t cheap!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Nice healthy plants. And it’s free with exception of special dirt(chemical free) we had to buy specifically for pot plants. It wasn’t cheap!


I had a local grower friend who texted me that he had four extra plants he couldn't keep. They were started in pots and were about three feet tall and nice and bushy when I received them free of charge,

We found a nice sunny spot and put them in the ground the same day. Now they're close to six feet tall and almost touching each other.

The left one is Skunk. The right one is Gorilla Mist. (I have no idea what that means, LOL).

Looks like flowering is just starting. I really had no inclination to grow on my property, but I'm finding pleasure in seeing them do so well so far.


----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> Still haven't perfected McBats, eh?


They were tending to have too many issues with spreading disease and infection, oh wait.....


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I had a local grower friend who texted me that he had four extra plants he couldn't keep. They were started in pots and were about three feet tall and nice and bushy when I received them free of charge,
> 
> We found a nice sunny spot and put them in the ground the same day. Now they're close to six feet tall and almost touching each other.
> 
> The left one is Skunk. The right one is Gorilla Mist. (I have no idea what that means, LOL).
> 
> Looks like flowering is just starting. I really had no inclination to grow on my property, but I'm finding pleasure in seeing them do so well so far.


I love watching them grow too. It’s amazing how fast they sprout new leaves. Our plants are about 3 feet tall right now and the smell is delicious😊


----------



## laristotle

How Canadian, eh?!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3132720303431337


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> How Canadian, eh?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3132720303431337


Maybe the guy should play for Toronto, eh.


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> I just did this on my iPhone


What a sweet heart. I rarely watch the video's right to the end. What a finish.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3042335365835557


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> Next month my 79 mesa is going for a recap job . Probably the first one since it was modded by the previous owner. I'm going to have it put back to original. I'm excited to hear the difference. It was gigged in Ontario and then left in a basement for 15 years before I got it. So I think it time .the fella I brought it to last time refused to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


I like that guitar!


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> I like that guitar!


Me too. Worth the gamble lol

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Like I told Max, I was trying to get my...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Paul Reed Smith calls Alex Lifeson.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2092154457484597


----------



## laristotle

A young guy from North Dakota moves here to Minnesota and goes to a big "everything under one roof" department store looking for a job.
The Manager says, "Do you have any sales experience?" The kid says "Yeah. I was a vacuum salesman back in North Dakota."
Well, the boss was unsure, but he liked the kid and figured he'd give him a shot, so he gave him the job. "You start tomorrow. I’ll come down after we close and see how you did."
His first day on the job was rough, but he got through it. After the store was locked up, the boss came down to the sales floor.
"How many customers bought something from you today?"
The kid frowns and looks at the floor and mutters, "One". The boss says "Just one?!!? Our sales people average sales to 20 to 30 customers a day.
That will have to change, and soon, if you'd like to continue your employment here. We have very strict standards for our sales force here in Minnesota. One sale a day might have been acceptable in North Dakota, but you're not on the farm anymore, son."
The kid took his beating, but continued to look at his shoes, so the boss felt kinda bad for chewing him out on his first day. He asked (semi-sarcastically), "So, how much was your one sale for?"
The kid looks up at his boss and says "$101,237.65".
The boss, astonished, says $101,237.65?!? What the heck did you sell?"
The kid says, "Well, first, I sold him some new fish hooks. Then I sold him a new fishing rod to go with his new hooks. Then I asked him where he was going fishing and he said down to Lake Minnetonka so I told him he was going to need a boat, so we went down to the boat department and I sold him a twin-engine Chris Craft. Then he said he didn't think his Honda Civic would pull it, so I took him down to the automotive department and sold him that 4x4 Expedition."
The boss said "A guy came in here to buy a fish hook and you sold him a boat and a TRUCK!?"
The kid said "No, the guy came in here to buy tampons for his wife, and I said, 'Dude, your weekend's shot, you should go fishing...


----------



## oldjoat

second part to the joke :
and the wife came in later to buy the tampons ... the kid offered to sell her a lawn mower ...
why do I need a lawn mower ? she said

well you might as well cut the grass cause you're not doing anythig else this week end .


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> A young guy from North Dakota moves here to Minnesota and goes to a big "everything under one roof" department store looking for a job.
> The Manager says, "Do you have any sales experience?" The kid says "Yeah. I was a vacuum salesman back in North Dakota."
> Well, the boss was unsure, but he liked the kid and figured he'd give him a shot, so he gave him the job. "You start tomorrow. I’ll come down after we close and see how you did."
> His first day on the job was rough, but he got through it. After the store was locked up, the boss came down to the sales floor.
> "How many customers bought something from you today?"
> The kid frowns and looks at the floor and mutters, "One". The boss says "Just one?!!? Our sales people average sales to 20 to 30 customers a day.
> That will have to change, and soon, if you'd like to continue your employment here. We have very strict standards for our sales force here in Minnesota. One sale a day might have been acceptable in North Dakota, but you're not on the farm anymore, son."
> The kid took his beating, but continued to look at his shoes, so the boss felt kinda bad for chewing him out on his first day. He asked (semi-sarcastically), "So, how much was your one sale for?"
> The kid looks up at his boss and says "$101,237.65".
> The boss, astonished, says $101,237.65?!? What the heck did you sell?"
> The kid says, "Well, first, I sold him some new fish hooks. Then I sold him a new fishing rod to go with his new hooks. Then I asked him where he was going fishing and he said down to Lake Minnetonka so I told him he was going to need a boat, so we went down to the boat department and I sold him a twin-engine Chris Craft. Then he said he didn't think his Honda Civic would pull it, so I took him down to the automotive department and sold him that 4x4 Expedition."
> The boss said "A guy came in here to buy a fish hook and you sold him a boat and a TRUCK!?"
> The kid said "No, the guy came in here to buy tampons for his wife, and I said, 'Dude, your weekend's shot, you should go fishing...


Damn, I feel old.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289960645866082306


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Electraglide said:


> Damn, I feel old.


Damn, you ARE old.


/s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 324113


For some reason this song came up.


----------



## Electraglide

I'm pro BC but I'm not too sure where they got some of their info. Some of what she said gave me a damned good laugh.


----------



## zontar

Flames win, Jets out
Pens & Oilers ont he brink
Interesting goings on.


----------



## ol' 58

Electraglide said:


> Not the best thing to do drunk as an adult.


Nor drunk as a teenager.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> Nor drunk as a teenager.


As I recall as a drunk teenager it didn't matter back then.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Flames win, Jets out
> Pens & Oilers ont he brink
> Interesting goings on.


Almost $3 mil prize claimed in wed. 50/50 draw.....go figure. Must be a lot of tickets sold online. I believe they've upped the number of tickets for the next game by 2 1/2 times.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Looking good Marilyn. The Model T is looking good too. Nice example of what you can do to a 289.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Classic Bettie.


----------



## butterknucket

Not the best pic I've ever seen of her.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

woot! just got the call from my b/a, i go back to work on monday! i'll be back to hating my job in no time! at least i can work off some the extra pounds i gained over the last 9 months


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


All day, all night Mary Ann


----------



## Electraglide

Bettie after she found religion.


----------



## keto

Electraglide said:


> Almost $3 mil prize claimed in wed. 50/50 draw.....go figure. Must be a lot of tickets sold online. I believe they've upped the number of tickets for the next game by 2 1/2 times.


Site can't handle the traffic, have tried 3x in the last couple hours to get thru https://oilersraffle.5050central.com


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> Site can't handle the traffic, have tried 3x in the last couple hours to get thru https://oilersraffle.5050central.com


It won't load so I'll take my $5 and buy a Lotto Max for tonight. $6 actually but I won $2 on last nights Daily Grand. Probably better odds at winning Lotto Max tonight anyway.


----------



## butterknucket

I wished I had won the Lotto Max last Friday when it was $70 million.


----------



## Lola

The perfect day at the cottage


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Electraglide

The road still looks the same as the last time I rode it and so does Princeton and Summerland. Just before the end of the vid. when the car pulls into the A&W you pass where I lived and the bar I used to spend a fair bit of time and money in. If the car had crossed Hiway 97 and gone up the hill that's where I worked. Almost but not quite a home town.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Looks like maybe a late 40's to early 50's Zenith getting ready to play a 78 or two.


----------



## zontar

The parts go in before the name goes on.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Alsomooh

Lola said:


> The perfect day at the cottage












Same here.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


My favourite Pink Floyd song--and a cool version on top of that.


----------



## butterknucket

I just stumbled on to this.


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

I found out last week my 84 year old uncle Keith I’d in physical rehabilitation after his stroke and aneurysm in March . When he had the aneurysm they told us he had just a few hours to live . That night he was up eating seafood chowder. It sounds like he’s determined to golf again lol .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

ol' 58 said:


> Nor drunk as a teenager.


I never drank as a teen . I still don’t drink , I just don’t see the point of it . If personally experienced it’s crippling effects on my biological family. Loosing my sister for 15 years , my brother is mentally challenged because of addiction. But on the plus side because of it I have a family that gave me the life I wouldn’t of have with the biological family . Great parents who told us we can when doctors told use we couldn’t. With that support I’ve proved every specialists wrong . From walking again all the way to living by myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 324484


When I drew pictures like that in school I got detentions. Mind you that was before the anime craze 








but I bet those pics are still on desktops somewhere.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 324470


Just wait until one slides across the hood and windshield


----------



## Electraglide

When you just have to have a Big Mac.








Probably got the ticket from this guy.


----------



## laristotle

license photo


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> license photo
> 
> View attachment 324532


Right there with this guy


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 324470


I bet that's really you working for gear money. Sex sells they say..........you GO L-man !!!!


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> I bet that's really you working for gear money. Sex sells they say..........you GO L-man !!!!


Yeah. Keeping in shape to hit the strip clubs for the ladies. lol


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 324470


I guess the guy doing the back wheel is the slowest to the dinner table and the donuts.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Yeah. Keeping in shape to hit the strip clubs for the ladies. lol


You'd be surprised how much they love to rub your belly for good lick. And if they rub your belly, well.........


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> You'd be surprised how much they love to rub your belly for good lick. And if they rub your belly, well.........


Right, here she is. Enjoy.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Right, here she is. Enjoy.


All you need is some flour and a hope she doesn't want to be a cowgirl.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> View attachment 324561


Must be one of those aluminum trucks.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## spacebard

Milkman said:


> Right, here she is. Enjoy.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## Electraglide

spacebard said:


>


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 324486


I know someone who bought one of those.
They seem a bit overpriced, but if I saw one on sale (New & noticed) I'consider it.
Could be fun.


----------



## Verne

A new Slip Knot cover band...........Slip Knut









Animated GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


Discover & share this Animated GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.




giphy.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

That Rainbow skit is a classic.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle

Cardboard cutouts at MLB games


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Cardboard cutouts at MLB games
> 
> View attachment 324635


Maybe the players should also be cardboard cut outs.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> Maybe the players should also be cardboard cut outs.


Guess you caught the Leafs series


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> Cardboard cutouts at MLB games
> 
> View attachment 324635


They overpaid for those seats...


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


>


And Vice Versa


----------



## laristotle




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Milkman

sulphur said:


>



A variant on the Chicken Picking concept? They should have used a Tele at least.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

butterknucket said:


>



Fast times !!!


----------



## butterknucket

Verne said:


> Fast times !!!


----------



## Verne

"Doesn't anybody fucking knock anymore?!?" HAHAHA.................great movie.


----------



## Electraglide

or triple


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## butterknucket

Public Service Announcement 

If you've ever been vacuuming in bare feet and wondered what it would feel like if you accidentally snagged a couple toes in the rapidly spinning beater bar, it hurts, it hurts a lot.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Public Service Announcement
> 
> If you've ever been vacuuming in bare feet and wondered what it would feel like if you accidentally snagged a couple toes in the rapidly spinning beater bar, it hurts, it hurts a lot.


I've heard of people shaving their toes but vacuuming them? 








Makes one wonder what you were actually doing at the time.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> I've heard of people shaving their toes but vacuuming them?
> View attachment 324903
> 
> Makes one wonder what you were actually doing at the time.


Accidents will happen.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Science has finally developed an acid
that can rapidly disolve anything

The next challenge

Find something to store it in​


----------



## Alsomooh

butterknucket said:


> Public Service Announcement
> 
> If you've ever been vacuuming in bare feet and wondered what it would feel like if you accidentally snagged a couple toes in the rapidly spinning beater bar, it hurts, it hurts a lot.


When I was a teenager I watched as a co-worker shaved the end off his work boot with a sod cutter. If I remember correctly he nipped a toe too. Got off lucky, though, could have lost a lot more. We were taking sod off an old airfield to relocate it to heliports.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


> Public Service Announcement
> 
> If you've ever been vacuuming in bare feet and wondered what it would feel like if you accidentally snagged a couple toes in the rapidly spinning beater bar, it hurts, it hurts a lot.


Just don't buy a Dysan Ball Vacuum. Now that's painful.


----------



## butterknucket

One of them might be broken.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> One of them might be broken.


I broke all the toes on my right foot when, as a drunk teenager, I drop kicked a box in the middle of the road....missed the box and hit the road, hard. I've also broken the big toe on the same foot.....twice.....running up stairs while barefooted. Even had a wife or two run over my foot while they were vacuuming the floor as a joke because I didn't move my feet fast enough. If it's swollen, won't bend easily, going purple and hurts like hell it's probably broken and there's a good chance you could lose the nail. Good thing it's summer 'cause it could be sandal time.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Just don't buy a Dysan Ball Vacuum. Now that's painful.


There is an answer to that but it might not be proper in mixed company. Lola is still here you know.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> I broke all the toes on my right foot when, as a drunk teenager, I drop kicked a box in the middle of the road....missed the box and hit the road, hard. I've also broken the big toe on the same foot.....twice.....running up stairs while barefooted. Even had a wife or two run over my foot while they were vacuuming the floor as a joke because I didn't move my feet fast enough. If it's swollen, won't bend easily, going purple and hurts like hell it's probably broken and there's a good chance you could lose the nail. Good thing it's summer 'cause it could be sandal time.


I've broken a toe before and know all about the pain and colours. It's not doing that, but still hurts. It's not broken, but it's not far off.

It's funny how a broken toe can hurt pretty bad wearing shoes, and not hurt much at all wearing sandals.


----------



## zontar

Saw this somewhere...


----------



## zontar

Had a thought--since they are piping in crowd noise for the NHL playoff games (Sort of like canned laughter to me)
So when the Cup is won and Gary Bettman is presenting the Cup to the winning team, will they pipe in boos for Bettman?

Without it it may not seem real.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

zontar said:


> So when the Cup is won and Gary Bettman is presenting the Cup to the winning team,


At least there is something normal about this year....the Leafs not being in the playoffs.


----------



## Verne




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Vampire disco


----------



## spacebard

http://imgur.com/pIwfRpb


----------



## Electraglide

How true.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> How true.
> View attachment 325081


so true
I like that his tattoos are at the same level of badassness as the shirt suggests he is


----------



## Electraglide

At about 6:36 I'm thinking, Jack Daniels if you please.


----------



## Electraglide

Some times you just have to be in the right spot at the right time.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/grizzly-bear-chase-bow-valley-parkway-canmore-banff-wildlife-photographer-1.5680771


----------



## spacebard




----------



## ol' 58

Electraglide said:


> At about 6:36 I'm thinking, Jack Daniels if you please.


I went in '90 and '93. You?


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> I went in '90 and '93. You?


I've been to Sturgis twice but not during the Rally. April of 2000 and end of Sept 2000. Rode from Sacramento to Sturgis and back both times. Once thru Elko and once after Reno Street Vibrations. Seemed just a good idea to point the front wheel and go there. Not a bad ride on a 74 hardtail Shovel with 2 up. At those times of year the area was just a bunch of quiet little towns. I have ridden, drank beer and partied with guys who were at the first ones over the years starting in '38.


----------



## zontar

What were you doing by the wire?


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 325066



Wow, poor little Rocky.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> What were you doing by the wire?



How am I supposed to get my ball?


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> What were you doing by the wire?


Working.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


I might just watch that tonight.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

This is very interesting. Attached to the the stair rail in the back yard.


----------



## Lola

Looks comfortable eh?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> This is very interesting. Attached to the the stair rail in the back yard.


Cicada?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 325187


I didn't take the one less traveled.
"Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveler, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth;"
Gotta love that undergrowth.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Looks comfortable eh?
> View attachment 325216


Nah. It would move as soon as you sat on it. It has the jaws that bite, the claws that catch and hidden somewhere is probably a frumious Bandersnatch.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> This is very interesting. Attached to the the stair rail in the back yard.
> View attachment 325215


Cicadas








Depending on which one it is they emerge anywhere from once a year to once every 17 or so years. After they emerge, moult, breed and lay eggs they live from 2 to 6 weeks IIRC. This is just one of their sounds.




Usually you find more than one or two....thousands or more.


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> How am I supposed to get my ball?


Well, like I told Max...

I was trying to cut my way through your wire, because I wanna get out.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Well, like I told Max...
> 
> I was trying to cut my way through your wire, because I wanna get out.


That was before this.




Nice jump even tho the Triumph is 20 years too new for the movie. Same with the "BMW R75's".


----------



## vadsy

It was a triumph tr6, disguised to look like the r75, which was period correct being made as early as 1938


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> That was before this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice jump even tho the Triumph is 20 years too new for the movie. Same with the "BMW R75's".


Well before--onenear the start & theotehr near the end
Still some cool scenes & one of my all-time favourite movies.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> Well, like I told Max...
> 
> I was trying to cut my way through your wire, because I wanna get out.



Cooler.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## VHTO

Lola said:


> Looks comfortable eh?
> View attachment 325216


French bulldog?


----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


> It was a triumph tr6, disguised to look like the r75, which was period correct being made as early as 1938


Triumph TR6 was a car 😉


----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

allthumbs56 said:


> Triumph TR6 was a car 😉


magic of the silver screen 









Triumph TR6 Trophy - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Guitar101

allthumbs56 said:


> Triumph TR6 was a car 😉


Well I have a 1968 Triumph TR6C in my garage and it's not a car. 🙃


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Triumph TR6 was a car 😉


It was also a motorcycle from '56 to '73.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> Well I have a 1968 Triumph TR6C in my garage and it's not a car. 🙃


You've got a "Sled"? Damn. Set up like this?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

VHTO said:


> French bulldog?


Yes he is a F B.


----------



## Lola

One of my good friends was just diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer. This is NOT fair! Can’t deal with this right now.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 325324


Except of you drink too much of the contest & forget to close the drawers


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 325324



LOL, when i first glanced at this, I thought it was a multi tiered guitar stand.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> One of my good friends was just diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer. This is NOT fair! Can’t deal with this right now.


That's pretty grim as you understand.

I'm sorry.


----------



## laristotle

How An Obscure British Comedy Sketch Became The World’s Most Repeated TV Program


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> You've got a "Sled"? Damn. Set up like this?
> View attachment 325318


Yes, exactly like that but mine was blue. I chopped mine many years ago. 6" added to front forks. Sportster tank. 16" harley rim and tire. Shocks removed and replaced by solid struts. Original parts are gone long. Would cost too much to restore so I'll probably sell it as is someday. I remember one drag race in the 60's. Me, a 450 Honda and a Norton Commando. My bike, being a trail bike (hi pipes), had a lower gear ratio and was faster at the start but the Norton almost ran over me when he hit second gear. It was the last time I raced.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> It was also a motorcycle from '56 to '73.
> View attachment 325317


I stand corrected.

I owned a Daytona for a short while and my brother still has a Trophy (sitting alongside our dad's old Ariel) in his garage. I never knew they used the same naming nomenclature as the auto manufacturer.

Learn something new every day.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> Yes, exactly like that but mine was blue. I chopped mine many years ago. 6" added to front forks. Sportster tank. 16" harley rim and tire. Shocks removed and replaced by solid struts. Original parts are gone long. Would cost too much to restore so I'll probably sell it as is someday. I remember one drag race in the 60's. Me, a 450 Honda and a Norton Commando. My bike, being a trail bike (hi pipes), had a lower gear ratio and was faster at the start but the Norton almost ran over me when he hit second gear. It was the last time I raced.


My '69 Fastback had the same kind of pipes. 








When I got it it was in sad shape having been in a fire but I replaced some wires and the garden hose that had been used to replace the oil lines and the missing Zener Diode and got it running. Took it for a little ride with my boss on his '55 BMW and two customers on their bikes....a old Triumph and a Guzzi. Off the line the Norton wasn't fast but by the time I hit 4th I'd past the Beamer and the Triumph and was chasing the Guzzi. On the straights the Guzzi had me but on the twisties the road was mine.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> My '69 Fastback had the same kind of pipes.
> View attachment 325363
> 
> When I got it it was in sad shape having been in a fire but I replaced some wires and the garden hose that had been used to replace the oil lines and the missing Zener Diode and got it running. Took it for a little ride with my boss on his '55 BMW and two customers on their bikes....a old Triumph and a Guzzi. Off the line the Norton wasn't fast but by the time I hit 4th I'd past the Beamer and the Triumph and was chasing the Guzzi. On the straights the Guzzi had me but on the twisties the road was mine.


A friend of mine had a '73 Triumph in the late 90's (I can't remember what model it was). He was driving through Horseshoe Valley and the whole thing caught on fire on him.


----------



## Electraglide

On the Norton the carbs were right over the distributor. When you tickled the one sometimes some gas would drip onto the distributor and there would be the occasional flame out.


----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


>


Sadly, Poly Styrene only made it to 53. The rest of them look a lot older than I remember for a pic from 1980.


----------



## Verne

Always had a thing for Chrissie Hynde. Played a Tele and could sing. Souxie always scared me. HAHAHA.


----------



## Electraglide

I recognize Debbie Harry and she still looks ok.....or at least did at 73.








other than that I couldn't tell you who was who or what they sang tho I probably heard some of them on the radio.


----------



## laristotle

Appeared in a lot of movies too.
Debbie Harry filmography - Wikipedia


----------



## mhammer

Caught a few seconds of _The Young and the Restless_ today around lunch. I don't normally watch such things, but my wife used to be an avid watcher and I was curious. Remember that in the soap opera - excuse me, _daytime drama_ - universe, there is no such thing as reruns. The storylines may be suspended because they are pre-empted for some things, but nothing is ever shown "again"; there is ONLY new material. 

The pandemic has sure imposed some interesting conditions on staging of soaps, I have to say! Everyone was standing pretty much across the room from whomever they were interacting with. I didn't stick around to watch more than maybe 20 seconds or so. What I caught was the reactions from cast members - generally 2 at a time - in response to some TV news announcement about the company operated by some of them (who are of course sworn enemies of the others). The camera cut to this pair, then that pair, and this other pair, listening in the homes to this announcement, with each pair separated by the distance of an area rug.

Not that such shows correspond to reality, but it was amusing to see their "reality" reshaped.


----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> Remember that in the soap opera - excuse me, _daytime drama_


or as George Carlin stated .. _My Show_.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Caught a few seconds of _The Young and the Restless_ today around lunch. I don't normally watch such things, but my wife used to be an avid watcher and I was curious. Remember that in the soap opera - excuse me, _daytime drama_ - universe, there is no such thing as reruns. The storylines may be suspended because they are pre-empted for some things, but nothing is ever shown "again"; there is ONLY new material.
> 
> The pandemic has sure imposed some interesting conditions on staging of soaps, I have to say! Everyone was standing pretty much across the room from whomever they were interacting with. I didn't stick around to watch more than maybe 20 seconds or so. What I caught was the reactions from cast members - generally 2 at a time - in response to some TV news announcement about the company operated by some of them (who are of course sworn enemies of the others). The camera cut to this pair, then that pair, and this other pair, listening in the homes to this announcement, with each pair separated by the distance of an area rug.
> 
> Not that such shows correspond to reality, but it was amusing to see their "reality" reshaped.


That is still on? I remember when my 2nd wife was pregnant with our son her and some of the girls she worked with used to come over on their lunch to watch it. (If you cut across the parking lot and took the alley it was about 1/2 a block). Usually they missed about the first 5 minutes or so, so, if I was working afternoons or had the day off I would tell them what they missed. Sometimes I 'embellished' some things. My son turns 40 tomorrow. You could stop watching it for a couple of years and it seemed it progressed about a week.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

My grandmother called them her plays or her stories.


----------



## Milkman

Best Buy opens at 11:00 AM here?

Are you shitting me?

I'm aware that we're in a bit of a crisis here but if bricks and mortar stores have hours like this and half the time don't have what I need, it's getting harder to support them.

I showed up around 10:45, never dreaming they wouldn't be open yet, and saw a line up. As it wasn't moving I asked someone if they had seen any signs of life. He informed me about the 11:00 AM thing.

I drove to the local surplus store and bought what I needed for less. 

I could have ordered it from Amazon Prime and had it delivered to my door.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

New Axe Day


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> New Axe Day
> 
> View attachment 325532


Is it a real one or a knock off?


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> New Axe Day
> 
> View attachment 325532


I prefer this myself. I find the wood handle absorbs the shock better and when the handle breaks you can repair it. Those fancy fibreglass handles will break on occasion. But to each his own.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> I prefer this myself. I find the wood handle absorbs the shock better and when the handle breaks you can repair it. Those fancy fibreglass handles will break on occasion. But to each his own.
> View attachment 325548


Maybe if you're using it everyday. This will be used for that once or twice a year when I need an axe in the city.

The chances of me breaking a fibreglass handle on an axe are pretty slim.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> Is it a real one or a knock off?


Actually it's most likely a Chinese knock off. I'll have to check the pickups.


----------



## Mooh

I like the blunt end of the axe for driving stakes etc. Have a fire axe with a pick but I don't care for it much as I don't have a use for the pick, though it's a lovely well balanced tool otherwise. The Estwing hatchet (steel handle with compressed leather) and light limbing axe (wood handle) probably get the most use, but back when we heated partly with wood the big old splitting axe was the most used.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> I like the blunt end of the axe for driving stakes etc. Have a fire axe with a pick but I don't care for it much as I don't have a use for the pick, though it's a lovely well balanced tool otherwise. The Estwing hatchet (steel handle with compressed leather) and light limbing axe (wood handle) probably get the most use, but back when we heated partly with wood the big old splitting axe was the most used.


To tell you the truth, we don't have much use for an axe.

I got this one because we have two big stumps in the yard from a couple of Manitoba Maples we removed. For anyone who has seen Inglorious Basterds, that opening scene where the French farmer is chopping away at the old stump in the yard as the Nazis roll up sort of stuck in my mind's eye.

I'll go back there every once in awhile, take a few swings at them......


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> I like the blunt end of the axe for driving stakes etc. Have a fire axe with a pick but I don't care for it much as I don't have a use for the pick, though it's a lovely well balanced tool otherwise. The Estwing hatchet (steel handle with compressed leather) and light limbing axe (wood handle) probably get the most use, but back when we heated partly with wood the big old splitting axe was the most used.


I've an old double bit Stanely like the one in the pic. that works ok for pounding pegs if you turn it sideways and the handle is long enough that it's good for chopping down and cutting up trees and for splitting. Good for dressing a bear and a deer too if you keep it sharp. I had one of the Estwing type hatchets for a while but the handle didn't like getting wet.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> To tell you the truth, we don't have much use for an axe.
> 
> I got this one because we have two big stumps in the yard from a couple of Manitoba Maples we removed. For anyone who has seen Inglorious Basterds, that opening scene where the French farmer is chopping away at the old stump in the yard as the Nazis roll up sort of stuck in my mind's eye.
> 
> I'll go back there every once in awhile, take a few swings at them......


Some ammonium nitrate, a bit of diesel and a blasting cap or two would take care of that but I can see the point going out and pounding it once in a while. Takes care of frustration, can be a good upper body work out and keeps the suckers that might want to grow in line.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Some ammonium nitrate, a bit of diesel and a blasting cap or two would take care of that but I can see the point going out and pounding it once in a while. Takes care of frustration, can be a good upper body work out and keeps the suckers that might want to grow in line.


LMAO, yeah a nice explosion six feet from the neighbor's house would go over big.

One of them is rotten and no shoots are coming from it. That one crumbles when you hit it. The other has some life in it but both are too close to structures to blast.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> LMAO, yeah a nice explosion six feet from the neighbor's house would go over big.
> 
> One of them is rotten and no shoots are coming from it. That one crumbles when you hit it. The other has some life in it but both are too close to structures to blast.


Capped properly it would just crumble....used to do that to rocks. Not quiet tho.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Capped properly it would just crumble....used to do that to rocks. Not quiet tho.


I think I'll stick with the axe.

They sort of frown on people blasting within city limits.


----------



## ol' 58

laristotle said:


> View attachment 324582
> 
> View attachment 324581


These are fantastic. What (where?) are these images from?


----------



## laristotle

ol' 58 said:


> What (where?) are these images from?


google images thug art


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Alsomooh

Bad storm hits Goderich


Just saw this and immediately thought of Mooh http://www.vancouversun.com/Severe+storm+tears+through+Ontario+community/5286266/story.html Dave




www.guitarscanada.com





Nine years ago today. I was struck by the kindness of this forum at the time, and I still appreciate the thoughtful messages. You guys are awesome.

Mooh/Alsomooh


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Canada's privacy laws have 'no teeth': What I learned during an eight-month investigation into Tim Hortons' data tracking


Systems are built to frustrate transparency, and companies don't face any real penalties when they ignore the law




financialpost.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder

Milkman said:


> when I need an axe in the city.


This is what they use in The 'Peg to escort ones beer home from the vendor.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> I prefer this myself. I find the wood handle absorbs the shock better and when the handle breaks you can repair it. Those fancy fibreglass handles will break on occasion. But to each his own.
> View attachment 325548


So you're saying Milkman's is a knockoff?


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> So you're saying Milkman's is a knockoff?


Let's just say it could be a modern copy of an original made in another country. The label looks a little blurry and there's a decal on the head instead of being stamped in......little things like that.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


What's that noise at the beginning? Sounds like the rubberbands are enwinding.


----------



## Electraglide

One of the greats.


----------



## Electraglide

One of the reasons why you gotta be careful when you ride in the mountains.




It was around this time when I met the VRideTV people. When you see a V-Rod with cameras all over it you stop and talk. It was one of the last rides before I sold the Shovels.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Canada's privacy laws have 'no teeth': What I learned during an eight-month investigation into Tim Hortons' data tracking
> 
> 
> Systems are built to frustrate transparency, and companies don't face any real penalties when they ignore the law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> financialpost.com


Same could be said about the chicken pic......no teeth.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

500 year old house in Argentan, France


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

This is one of my beautiful irises in April. A beautiful shade of purple.


----------



## zontar

Since the thumbnails in my photos weren't working--this is truly random.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 325726


Must be Calgary (top pic) 'cause they don't look like breeding pens as the bottom pic is.








Cowboys swapped out for lawyers: Calgary to use Stampede site for jury trials


Courts across the country are working to figure out how - and where - to resume jury trials this fall after months of delay caused by the COVID-19 pandemic.



calgary.ctvnews.ca




but then again you never know. I mean how baaaaaad can it get, right. Not too sure how much social distancing you can have with the Port-A-Johns way in the back.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> 500 year old house in Argentan, France
> 
> View attachment 325729


Looks like it might belong with these guys.


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guitar101

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 325785


A Wooly Mammoth?


----------



## butterknucket

I just got a telemarketing call. 

It was a recording in Chinese.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## MarkM

Electraglide said:


> I've been to Sturgis twice but not during the Rally. April of 2000 and end of Sept 2000. Rode from Sacramento to Sturgis and back both times. Once thru Elko and once after Reno Street Vibrations. Seemed just a good idea to point the front wheel and go there. Not a bad ride on a 74 hardtail Shovel with 2 up. At those times of year the area was just a bunch of quiet little towns. I have ridden, drank beer and partied with guys who were at the first ones over the years starting in '38.


Well , I am going to have bust your balls on this!

You have never been to the Sturgis rally?

Even my bride has been there, that is the Taj Ma Hall of anyone that is a biker.


----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## MarkM

Milkman said:


> LMAO, yeah a nice explosion six feet from the neighbor's house would go over big.
> 
> One of them is rotten and no shoots are coming from it. That one crumbles when you hit it. The other has some life in it but both are too close to structures to blast.


SK hillbillies drill stumps out and pour straight ag roundup in there.

No sprouting and rots quick.


----------



## MarkM

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 325796


It appears to be a meal from the blue food group.

Mm mm good!


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> Well , I am going to have bust your balls on this!
> 
> You have never been to the Sturgis rally?
> 
> Even my bride has been there, that is the Taj Ma Hall of anyone that is a biker.


Not really. I know a lot of people, bikers and others, who've never been to the Sturgis Rally. Never been to the taj mahall either with no desire to go there. In the late 60's and 70's it wasn't a big thing, family and things like divorce settlements sorta curtailed it too and since 2001 going across the line has been out of the picture. I figure riding from Sac to there and back twice is close enough. Don't have to put up with the crowds.


----------



## Electraglide

Alsomooh said:


> View attachment 325817


Wouldn't mind having a '49 FL.....birth year.....or a 48 EL either.


----------



## laristotle

MarkM said:


> It appears to be a meal from the blue food group.
> 
> Mm mm good!


Smurf soup.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> View attachment 325735
> This is one of my beautiful irises in April. A beautiful shade of purple.


Very pretty.

Over the years we have added lots of perennials including Irises in that shade as well as some in a peach colour.

Lots of roses, rose of sharon, peonies, hibuscus, lilacs et cetera.

It used to be only my wife who took an interest, but I must confess I've come to appreciate them.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

He was quick, but I was quicker, now the table stopped his ticker.....LMFAO.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Originally posted way back by cheezy


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


She's got talent so she's probably not related to ozzy.


----------



## mhammer

Started watching the reruns of the FX show _The Comedians_ yesterday. Decent show that is sort of _Larry Sanders_ light.

The actor Steven Weber has a role for a few episodes that has him as the now-transgender director who is the former boyfriend of the neurotic producer. I don't know if it's just me but I couldn't stop thinking that Steven Weber in drag looked just like Iggy Pop.


----------



## High/Deaf

Guitar101 said:


> A Wooly Mammoth?


 LOL

Close enough. I'll drink to that. 

I would have also accepted bear or giraffe or dog. I was pretty flexible considering the scratches all over the pic.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 325785


What animal?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

I found something that's possibly as bad if not worse than this....








It's one of these little suckers (so as not to upset some I put an s instead of a f to make the word suckers). I dropped one on the floor while rebuilding a Macbook and couldn't see it so I stood up to get a magnet and found the damned thing.








because of the flat head it sticks threads upwards and because of the threads it's a bitch to get out and the damned thing is just long enough that it seemed to puncture the nerve in the sole of my foot.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 325923


Nice pussy that tastes like chicken.


----------



## zontar

Brave Sir Robin ran away.


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> I found something that's possibly as bad if not worse than this....
> View attachment 325940
> 
> It's one of these little suckers (so as not to upset some I put an s instead of a f to make the word suckers). I dropped one on the floor while rebuilding a Macbook and couldn't see it so I stood up to get a magnet and found the damned thing.
> View attachment 325941
> 
> because of the flat head it sticks threads upwards and because of the threads it's a bitch to get out and the damned thing is just long enough that it seemed to puncture the nerve in the sole of my foot.


Ouch! I'm picturing you hopping around on one foot looking for a Philips screwdriver to unscrew it out of your foot.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> Ouch! I'm picturing you hopping around on one foot looking for a Philips screwdriver to unscrew it out of your foot.


Didn't have to look for the screwdriver, it was on the desk. Took a few minutes of scrapung with a knife to get it to pop out.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


>


Maybe not, but you can sure as hell BE ONE.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> Brave Sir Robin ran away.



When danger reared it's ugly head, he bravely turned his tail and fled....


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> When danger reared it's ugly head, he bravely turned his tail and fled....


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


>


That's just dumb business. Why limit your market? Unless .............. 

..........unless we just don't see the other display beside this onw, with the same product, but marked 'For your butt' and selling for $28. That's just smart business. Like wedding stuff or baby stuff, where there is no limit to the mark-up you can make.


----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> That's just dumb business. Why limit your market? Unless ..............
> 
> ..........unless we just don't see the other display beside this onw, with the same product, but marked 'For your butt' and selling for $28. That's just smart business. Like wedding stuff or baby stuff, where there is no limit to the mark-up you can make.


The ones that are for your butt are also final sale, unless you're that kind.


----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 325900


actually, the REAL real life peter griffin was a friend of mine, his name was jim, and he was a really cool guy. i have a really funny story about him, but i will save it for another day.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Its spilling out here. Im hoping its done by the time i have to go to work 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Alsomooh

Found this poster in my cellar recently, rolled up in some old topo maps.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> actually, the REAL real life peter griffin was a friend of mine, his name was jim, and he was a really cool guy. i have a really funny story about him, but i will save it for another day.


Had to look up peter griffin. Another tv show/character I've never seen.


----------



## Milkman

Believe it or not, right now it is impossible to get Grape Jelly in the city of Brantford.

This was caused by a return of Baltimore and Orchard Orioles which feed on grape jelly and oranges (when they can get it). Generally they're a spring, early summer bird around here, but they've come back for a second round.

Little old ladies all over the city (including my missus) have cleaned off the shelves.

Something about that strikes me as funny.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Had to look up peter griffin. Another tv show/character I've never seen.


that's not surprising, or unusual.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> that's not surprising, or unusual.


Yeah, right now I'm looking for a microscope so I can repair/replace the backlight fuse on an ipad mini. That and looking for season 13 of Red Dwarf.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Milkman said:


> Believe it or not, right now it is impossible to get Grape Jelly in the city of Brantford.
> 
> This was caused by a return of Baltimore and Orchard Orioles which feed on grape jelly and oranges (when they can get it). Generally they're a spring, early summer bird around here, but they've come back for a second round.
> 
> Little old ladies all over the city (including my missus) have cleaned off the shelves.
> 
> Something about that strikes me as funny.


We go through a couple of jars a week all summer, every summer for that very reason. The young have fledged and now more mouths to feed.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Jim DaddyO

This is supposed to be Adam and Eve....










There are many artistic impressions of them.

Tell me....why do they have belly buttons?

Think about that...take all the time you need.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

Jim DaddyO said:


> This is supposed to be Adam and Eve....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many artistic impressions of them.
> 
> Tell me....why do they have belly buttons?
> 
> Think about that...take all the time you need.


Because they were painted by some guy who had no clue what Adam and Eve really looked like? Heck - he could have at least given Eve some boobs


----------



## Jim DaddyO

allthumbs56 said:


> Because they were painted by some guy who had no clue what Adam and Eve really looked like?


Must have had some idea of the circumstances of their coming into being though. Not many (or not any) artists selecting that as the subject matter wouldn't know. On top of that, it was probably commissioned by a person with intimate knowledge of such circumstances.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## allthumbs56

Jim DaddyO said:


> Must have had some idea of the circumstances of their coming into being though. Not many (or not any) artists selecting that as the subject matter wouldn't know. On top of that, it was probably commissioned by a person with intimate knowledge of such circumstances.


In reality they were probably amoebas or fish with feet or some other such step on the evolutionary path.

I just don't get that the artist had all of his talent and imagination at his disposal and that was the best-looking Eve he could do? C'mon, she needs Adam to want to jump her bones for all of humanity. This is better, belly button and all:


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Must have had some idea of the circumstances of their coming into being though. Not many (or not any) artists selecting that as the subject matter wouldn't know. On top of that, it was probably commissioned by a person with intimate knowledge of such circumstances.


Not too sure if Durer did this engraving as a commision or did it for himself tho he might have read a book. Could be he questioned the story. I wonder how much he knew about plants. The leaves sort of look like this.








Things could get itchy. Maybe he had a good sense of humour.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> In reality they were probably amoebas or fish with feet or some other such step on the evolutionary path.
> 
> I just don't get that the artist had all of his talent and imagination at his disposal and that was the best-looking Eve he could do? C'mon, she needs Adam to want to jump her bones for all of humanity. This is better, belly button and all:
> 
> View attachment 326127


When she was, according to the story, the only woman around she could have looked like this 








and Adam would have jumped her. Plus going by other pictures from Germany around that time.....1504.....I'd say Durer did his best.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> I'd say Durer did his best


----------



## laristotle

A statue by Rubin Eynon titled “Gallos,” the Cornish word for power, stands sentinel at Tintagel Castle in Cornwall.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> When she was, according to the story, the only woman around she could have looked like this


She was, according to lore, preceded by Lillith, who refused to lay under that whiner Adam.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=737200180466968


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> She was, according to lore, preceded by Lillith, who refused to lay under that whiner Adam.


Hmmmm, the first mention of Lilith that I recall was in a Babylonian or Sumerian poem on one of the tablets found at Ur about Gilgamesh. Seems she was a demoness and appears only once in the bible when she was shunned by Isaiah. When, according to Hebrew mythology, Adam told her to be subservient she spread her wings and flew away. Sounds like a demoness to me.....unless women have lost their wings over the century's. This is how Michelangelo depicts her.








part woman and part snake. That means Eve is the first woman in the garden of eden, BTW, "according to the book of Jubilees , *Adam* sinned on the 17th day, 2nd month, 8th year after his creation" which I believe would make Adam a bit over 8 years old and make Eve less than 8 years old when they got kicked out. That's from Quora.com. Here's another recent thing. . "A recent suggestion, based upon observations that men and women have the same number of ribs, speculates that the bone was the baculum, a small structure found in the penis of many mammals, but not in humans.[18]" That's from wikipedia about Eve.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 326135


He worked with wood too as well as copper.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=737200180466968


Would be nice to be there and see that. I've been close to Orcas but not the big guys and not to see them breach.




this would be a trip too.


----------



## Electraglide

On a different note, today I went out to pick up a few things. A power supply for an xbox 360 and a used macbook HDD (preferably with an os) plus a few other things. You used to trip over power supplies but now they are hard to find and I found one repair place that had a HDD that they wouldn't sell me unless they installed it. I'll keep looking for those. I did get a small tablet that "wouldn't charge" and a wireless xbox controller for $15 at a pawn shop. Btw if you clean out the lint and stuff from the charging port it charges nicely. Then I went to the mall to see if I could find a copy of Red Dwarf-series 13 "The Promised Land" and The Band-Last Waltz DVD. The 'kid' (somewhere around 25) fires up the computer and asks "Sereies 13, that's XII, right?". I corrected him on that and when I asked about the Band he asked, "Which band?" I left.


----------



## Lola

This cake I made from scratch. The best ever cake that I’ve made. Not healthy by standards but every once in awhile you have to indulge.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> This cake I made from scratch. The best ever cake that I’ve made. Not healthy by standards but every once in awhile you have to indulge.
> 
> View attachment 326184


Looks like dark chocolate and every one says dark chocolate is good for you. If dark chocolate is good then lighter chocolate can't be all that bad. Whipped cream gives you the dairy recommended by the Canadian Food Guide or what ever they call it and the yellow/white cake is much better for you than white bread so it's the recommended grains. The waifers just top things off and everyone knows they make you feel good and help release endorphins that your body needs to stay positive. The only thing missing to round that out to the perfect meal is either fresh strawberries or raspberries....preferably both. Not sure about the coffee tho.....unless this is part of your breakfast.....should have this to drink.


----------



## Electraglide

To be that thin again.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> This cake I made from scratch. The best ever cake that I’ve made. Not healthy by standards but every once in awhile you have to indulge.
> 
> View attachment 326184


Sugar and chocolate are plant based so it's good for you.


----------



## Waldo97

Why is it that there are no country & western motif keytars?


----------



## Electraglide

Waldo97 said:


> Why is it that there are no country & western motif keytars?


Blame it on Edgar Winter




not a Keytar as such but the same idea.
and these guys.


----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Looks like dark chocolate and every one says dark chocolate is good for you. If dark chocolate is good then lighter chocolate can't be all that bad. Whipped cream gives you the dairy recommended by the Canadian Food Guide or what ever they call it and the yellow/white cake is much better for you than white bread so it's the recommended grains. The waifers just top things off and everyone knows they make you feel good and help release endorphins that your body needs to stay positive. The only thing missing to round that out to the perfect meal is either fresh strawberries or raspberries....preferably both. Not sure about the coffee tho.....unless this is part of your breakfast.....should have this to drink.
> View attachment 326189


 I would rather eat my calories then drink them. Chocolate milk is not my thing.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I would rather eat my calories then drink them. Chocolate milk is not my thing.


You could do white milk I guess but turning down anything chocolate just seems to be wrong.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

The way it goes.


----------



## Electraglide

Just a little chuckle.




__





Funny Physics Jokes Every Science Lover Will Appreciate






www.msn.com


----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Alsomooh said:


> View attachment 326429
> 
> But it's tasty and your tongue won't freeze to it.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 326436


Or it could be this. If it works for Porky then why not Fido.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Haha









Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 326436


Haha i remember that last one

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer

We were watching the great, and jarringly relevant, movie _Seven Days in May_, last night. The legendary Ava Gardner has a modest but pivotal role in the film. As I watched her, I though she reminded me of someone but I just couldn't figure out who. Then it hit me. I mentioned it to my wife, and she saw it instantly. If someone ever wants to make a film of "the Ava Gardner story", they can do a helluva lot worse than casting Liv Tyler.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## Electraglide

Alsomooh said:


> View attachment 326478


You saying that red and white checkered elephants loot. Best be watching out for these guys at your door with signs.


----------



## laristotle

or these cute critters


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## zontar

I'm not on any meds myself -but based on what I hear from some people on them...


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

If you go out in the woods today.....








Video captured of black bear taking swipe at runner on popular Canadian trail


Conservation officers will try to trap the bear on the Coquitlam Crunch.



www.theweathernetwork.com


----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Alsomooh said:


> View attachment 326478


Looting is also called political shopping.


----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299363861544476673


----------



## silvertonebetty

I have been building cars in my game . Here are a i have done few























Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

I finally found Karen! Who is she


----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guitar101

butterknucket said:


>


Nice tractor.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Alsomooh

Tractor.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

My babies are growing beautiful flowers.


----------



## Eric Reesor

Lola said:


> My babies are growing beautiful flowers.
> View attachment 326779


So I guess those Buds are for you? Might be descended from some local Anheuser-Bushes if they are a little funky, I guess, hopefully not to much of these guys and gals in it though unlike some beer from around here these days!


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 326743


A take off of these from the 30's.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> My babies are growing beautiful flowers.
> View attachment 326779



Mine too. I had to tie mine over because they were becoming taller than my 6' privacy fence. They are absolutely LOADED with nice buds. I had some good advice from others.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> A take off of these from the 30's.
> View attachment 326786


Bennett Buggy


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> Bennett Buggy



Faster than you might think for two hp.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Mine too. I had to tie mine over because they were becoming taller than my 6' privacy fence. They are absolutely LOADED with nice buds. I had some good advice from others.
> 
> View attachment 326797


Look at those beautiful crystals on the leaves. My Gorilla glue has crystal but they’re lagging behind the other two plants. I should of started these clones in February. Oh, well you live and learn. I think my total yield will be a couple of ounces of free weed. Doesn’t get any better then that. That should see me until spring.


----------



## Lola

I am so excited!! I got approved by my work insurance for Botox for my migraines. I just wonder if I will be able to tolerate up to 40 needles and not less then 35. I had to jump through a way too many hoops to get here but it was well worth it. Bye bye migraines, hello normal life. Torndownunit I will keep you in the loop. I know you would be interested in the outcome.


----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


>


How perceptions change. My brain took in and assumed that the one on the right was on her cell phone


----------



## laristotle




----------



## spacebard

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 326789


I thought it was funny to see the guy singing to the chicken until I saw "Rock out with your cock out!"


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Do you speak German?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## iamthehub

spacebard said:


> I thought it was funny to see the guy singing to the chicken until I saw "Rock out with your cock out!"


This gives "Rock out with your cock out" a new meaning. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

And then he moved to Paris.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=326374485153039


----------



## Verne

And I thought bugs on the windshield was annoying.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 327020


Or, it could be this guy.


----------



## Waldo97

Bizzarro weirdo though he was, he knew his material and how it should be played.

Remember the Nick Lucas guitar books?


----------



## Waldo97




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

The first Gibson signature guitar was a Nick Lucas.

And if not the first overall--it was close.


----------



## ol' 58

I’d be happy with that.


----------



## zontar

Nobody plays guitar quite like Hound Dog--he did make it sound good.
The first time I heard his music was in a store & so I hung around longer than I originally had planned to listen to more & left with his Natural Boogie album.


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> I’d be happy with that.
> View attachment 327130


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> Nobody plays guitar quite like Hound Dog--he did make it sound good.
> The first time I heard his music was in a store & so I hung around longer than I originally had planned to listen to more & left with his Natural Boogie album.


My family moved when I was in my senior year of high school and I knew not a soul in my new school. A few days in I'm walking down the hall and some guy is standing at his open locker and the door has a Hound Dog Taylor picture on the inside. He caught me sort of staring I guess, and I cautiously said I thought it was cool. We didn't strike up a friendship. Fast forward about 20 years and the same guy randomly calls me to ask if I'm interested in playing bass in a Neil Young tribute band (he played drums). I was, and played with them for a few years, but that's another story. After we got to know each other, he said he remembered the time we spoke about HDT in high school. He thought I was some kind of freak. Great first impression.

Anyway, I was introduced to HDT's music by my blues loving older brother. I suspect lots of us were influenced by the music tastes of older siblings.


----------



## mhammer

Verne said:


> View attachment 327193


I'll bet people didn't know that the very first hashtag was #1.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> My family moved when I was in my senior year of high school and I knew not a soul in my new school. A few days in I'm walking down the hall and some guy is standing at his open locker and the door has a Hound Dog Taylor picture on the inside. He caught me sort of staring I guess, and I cautiously said I thought it was cool. We didn't strike up a friendship. Fast forward about 20 years and the same guy randomly calls me to ask if I'm interested in playing bass in a Neil Young tribute band (he played drums). I was, and played with them for a few years, but that's another story. After we got to know each other, he said he remembered the time we spoke about HDT in high school. He thought I was some kind of freak. Great first impression.
> 
> Anyway, I was introduced to HDT's music by my blues loving older brother. I suspect lots of us were influenced by the music tastes of older siblings.


My older bro.....by 3 years is and always has been an elvis fan. I can't stand elvis. I first heard HDT from this place.








It was about half-way between where I lived on Maple, just off 4th and Jerry's Cove at 4th and Alma.


----------



## Lola

Just cruising on a gorgeous Sunday afternoon listening to


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Just cruising on a gorgeous Sunday afternoon listening to
> 
> View attachment 327221


i'll always love ritchie blackmore, but jon lord was the real monster in that band afaic.


----------



## Mooh

cheezyridr said:


> i'll always love ritchie blackmore, but jon lord was the real monster in that band afaic.


Lazy. Just Lazy defines the rock keys for me. There are lots of other great keys players but Lord could do it all.


----------



## bzrkrage

Got a new shirt.....


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

I bought a cactus the other day.


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> Anyway, I was introduced to HDT's music by my blues loving older brother. I suspect lots of us were influenced by the music tastes of older siblings.


I can honestly say that my music tastes were in no way, shape or form influenced by my older siblings.

But thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> My older bro.....by 3 years is and always has been an elvis fan. I can't stand elvis. I first heard HDT from this place.
> View attachment 327213
> 
> It was about half-way between where I lived on Maple, just off 4th and Jerry's Cove at 4th and Alma.


Cool someone else heard him first in a store.
Did you leave that first time with some of his music?


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> Lazy. Just Lazy defines the rock keys for me. There are lots of other great keys players but Lord could do it all.


Jon Lord's use of phrasing & voicing has been an influence on my guitar playing (Although I would not say I am good enough to be a guitar version of him-but I never tried to be either) 
He could play keyboards as keyboards so well, but he could also play keyboards like a guitar better than anyone.

Lazy is one of my favourite songs.
Both the studio version and the Made in Japan one


----------



## mhammer

I built a chest-height planter box about a month back and moved several plants - basil and a strawberry plant - from the pots they were in to the planter box. Lo and behold, the strawberry plant, which had been a disappointment to its name of "everbearing", is coming forth with strawberries...in September, no less. I hope the warm weather keeps up for at least a few weeks. The rat-bastard squirrels took off with the berries back in June, so this batch is properly covered with mesh to keep them out. Seems to be working so far.

I was first introduced to Deep Purple when that album with the Heronymous Bosch painting on the cover came out - their 3rd I now understand - but haven't paid much attention to them since then. Didn't dislike them. They just weren't near the center of my musical universe.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Cool someone else heard him first in a store.
> Did you leave that first time with some of his music?


It was early '70s, it was 4th Ave Vancouver. I don't recall buying any music that day, just a dime probably.


----------



## MarkM

I am a big Purple fan, was a big part of my ill spent youth. I have been digging them on utube lately. David Gilmour and Pink Floyd having been burning up my data too lately.

Gilmours phrasing and use of distorion, fuzz and delay are amazing.

I didn't have an older sibling but I believe I had a big influence on my younger bros music. He used to come baby sit my twins when he was about 17 with a blank cassette. I have about 600 LP's of the coolest music and he would record something he liked every time.

I don't know what the frick happened to my sons, they like country?


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> I am a big Purple fan, was a big part of my ill spent youth. I have been digging them on utube lately. David Gilmour and Pink Floyd having been burning up my data too lately.
> 
> Gilmours phrasing and use of distorion, fuzz and delay are amazing.
> 
> I didn't have an older sibling but I believe I had a big influence on my younger bros music. He used to come baby sit my twins when he was about 17 with a blank cassette. I have about 600 LP's of the coolest music and he would record something he liked every time.
> 
> I don't know what the frick happened to my sons, they like country?


As iconic as the opening riff on Smoke on The Water, there's nothing wrong with "country" rock.




and




or


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> I'll bet people didn't know that the very first hashtag was #1.


Pound for pound you could be right or wrong depending on where it's placed but I don't think the # symbol #1 or 1# is or atleast was a hashtag. Seems it was. #barcamp on a tweet.


----------



## ol' 58

Who remembers Kowalski?


----------



## Verne

Vanishing Point. Who can forget?!?


----------



## jb welder

ol' 58 said:


> Who remembers Kowalski?
> View attachment 327346


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


>


Who can forget Gilda?








This is one of the few instances where you can meet the nicest people on a honda.


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Isn’t this a gorgeous Mercedes Benz with the gull wing doors?

I love this year too. 1979 sports coupe. I wanted one of these for the longest time. Never got it! I think I might change the colour. Lol


----------



## Electraglide

Fortunately Aston Martin built only one Bulldog. 








Almost as ugly as the tesla truck.


----------



## Electraglide

I guess the Grindhouse video shows what you do to a Charger after it looses to a Mustang.


----------



## jb welder

Lola said:


> Isn’t this a gorgeous Mercedes Benz with the gull wing doors?


No gull wings on this one, but gorgeous anyway.


----------



## zontar

This is one of my favourite movie car chases.


----------



## zontar

And an untraditional car chase is another of my favourites.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> View attachment 327361
> 
> Isn’t this a gorgeous Mercedes Benz with the gull wing doors?












I really like the look of this car but don't you think they may have cut corners on the wheels and hubcaps?


----------



## High/Deaf

Hey, it was the mid fifties. I like the car it was based on a lot more. 










This car was also infamous for the being the car that took Mercedes out of racing for 40 odd years (Le Mans '55).


----------



## High/Deaf

And, of course, the return to Le Mans did have a few problems ...........


----------



## Verne

I got to touch Bernd Schneider's GT1 Mercedes one year at the new car show in Michigan. Also saw Rickard Rydell's Volvo 850 wagon BTCC car. Was a big year for me.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## greco

Oil spill...



http://imgur.com/dtJjnN3


----------



## allthumbs56

Guitar101 said:


> View attachment 327385
> 
> 
> I really like the look of this car but don't you think they may have cut corners on the wheels and hubcaps?


Looks pretty awkward for getting in and out of. PET owned one. Must have been quite a show to see Maggie climb out


----------



## zontar

This is just a friendly reminder


----------



## Guitar101

allthumbs56 said:


> Looks pretty awkward for getting in and out of. PET owned one. Must have been quite a show to see Maggie climb out


After seeing the pic of Maggie partying at Studio 54 in NYC, we wouldn't be seeing anything we hadn't seen before.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Harry got Lauren and Dick got Pat.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


The Acid Queen.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> The Acid Queen


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

My Grand daughter Laura, age 9. She did this (not her mom). I asked if she was feeling sad. She said no, not at all. This is just her "sad clown".


----------



## laristotle

Canadian Casino CEO Fired After a $700,000 Mistake | theTodayPostsMagazine






www.todayposts.com




_“__ *Europa Casino*new promotional campaign for new customers in Canada was supposed to give up to $240 bonus to all new customers that deposited at least $10 into their account. Unfortunately for them, they had a wording error in the agreement so each new customer who deposit at least 10$* gets up to $2,400 *of free credits based on the amount of their first deposit.

As a result, people are using the free credit and hitting jackpots that are costing *Europa Casino* heavily. What is making matters even worse for the company is that there is no way for them to fix it due to the strict gambling laws in Canada which require casino companies to notify at least 7 days in advance before changing their terms and conditions. So getting these bonuses for free is completely legal.”_


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> My Grand daughter Laura, age 9. She did this (not her mom). I asked if she was feeling sad. She said no, not at all. This is just her "sad clown".
> 
> View attachment 327475
> View attachment 327476


That is totally awesome! That looks like art I dig. There is an artistic gift running through the womenfolk in your family.
Which begs the question: When is the next Mike/Amanda guitar body happening?


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> That is totally awesome! That looks like art I dig. There is an artistic gift running through the womenfolk in your family.
> Which begs the question: When is the next Mike/Amanda guitar body happening?


As always in this context, I'm totally biased, but from that perspective, yes, there appears to be an artistic element that is strong in my kids.

I have a great appreciation for art and I know what I like, but it's not in me to create visually appealing art. I just can't do it.

This is a painting by my son Derek. Although it looks like water colour, he tells me it's actually an acrylic of some sort.










Amanda has a Strat body now. It's a rear loaded ash body so no pick guard is needed.

I should see it within a week or so.


----------



## Mooh

I like that a lot @Milkman


----------



## Eric Reesor

*Caution Wayfair way-out professional internet editor epic failure replete with speed reading bumps that make your head ache to be seen below!







*


----------



## laristotle

http://imgur.com/FqyvIVC


----------



## Guitar101

Wicked Games preset for Fractal Audio Systems. Sounds pretty good to me. I'm looking for a really good one for Guitar Rig 5 if anyone has one.


----------



## Mooh

Robert Crumb takes on the old testament. From Genesis to Janis Joplin.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Waldo97

Ami, the tiny cube on wheels that French 14-year-olds can drive


Citroën’s ‘urban mobility object’ is classed as a light quadricyle and can be driven without a full licence




www.theguardian.com


----------



## allthumbs56

Waldo97 said:


> Ami, the tiny cube on wheels that French 14-year-olds can drive
> 
> 
> Citroën’s ‘urban mobility object’ is classed as a light quadricyle and can be driven without a full licence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


Kinda neat. If it were the only inner-city transport allowed within major cities like T.O., Vancouver, and Montreal it might solve a lot of problems.

I've always been a sucker for those quirky Citroens 😊


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Waldo97 said:


> Ami, the tiny cube on wheels that French 14-year-olds can drive
> 
> 
> Citroën’s ‘urban mobility object’ is classed as a light quadricyle and can be driven without a full licence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


I give it a thumbs up. Cool little urban mobile.


----------



## cheezyridr

it saddened me today that our jobsite did not do a moment of silence for 9/11. i was the only guy on our crew who wore the flag in remembrance. 

thanks canada, for being there for us when we needed you. that was a big solid that some of us won't ever forget


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Kinda neat. If it were the only inner-city transport allowed within major cities like T.O., Vancouver, and Montreal it might solve a lot of problems.
> 
> I've always been a sucker for those quirky Citroens 😊


Not too sure how good it would be for those of us who are bigger than your average 14 year old.....or for that matter the guys in the pictures. Looks kinda compact inside and the milage is a little short. I can see a parking problem too. But it comes with a book of stickers.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure how good it would be for those of us who are bigger than your average 14 year old.....or for that matter the guys in the pictures. Looks kinda compact inside and the milage is a little short.


European 14 year olds must be a little more responsible acting than NA 14 year olds. Add to that they don't have to come up against the likes of big American vehicles. Like the ride I just bought yesterday.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure how good it would be for those of us who are bigger than your average 14 year old.....or for that matter the guys in the pictures. Looks kinda compact inside and the milage is a little short. I can see a parking problem too. But it comes with a book of stickers.


time for a trip to Europe, see how the rest of the world lives


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> European 14 year olds must be a little more responsible acting than NA 14 year olds. Add to that they don't have to come up against the likes of big American vehicles. Like the ride I just bought yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 327770


I'd say the average 14 year old here would be recharging those little cars about 5 times a day and phoning for a tow at least once a day. One of the things I would wonder at, now or at 14, is.....does it float?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


From the looks of it that "protein" shake is about half Schnapps.


----------



## Lola

This is a guitar built out of paper. Pretty cool! Actually sounds pretty good. Very interesting to watch the steps this person goes through.


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

WARMINGTON: Toronto has gone to the dogs


This assault with a weapon charge was not the result of a gun.




torontosun.com


----------



## silvertonebetty

So my friend got bit by a mosquitoes the other day and somehow it ended redoing “ another brick on the wall”

It goes “ we don’t need no pesty buzzers, mosquitoes leave our hands alone. All in all it’s just another blood stain on the wall”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> “ we don’t need no pesty buzzers, mosquitoes leave our hands alone. All in all it’s just another blood stain on the wall”


Very clever and creative!


----------



## Electraglide

No mosquito bites here.








Uncensored Photos of Marilyn Monroe and 9 Other Old-School Icons Who Freed the Nipple


Make room, Kim Kardashian.




www.marieclaire.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

A parody with a point....


----------



## spacebard

Jim DaddyO said:


> A parody with a point....


As far as I can tell, it could really be an hoax, I only see the fires on my TV screen. Maybe it's an emormous pyrotechnic performance


----------



## Jim DaddyO

spacebard said:


> As far as I can tell, it could really be an hoax, I only see the fires on my TV screen. Maybe it's an emormous pyrotechnic performance


Well, you have to consider that main stream media is reporting it. A lot of folks think that's all fake news.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Well, nothing to do but the paper work now.

Bought an old church. What we'll do with 7000 sq ft after living in 1000 sq ft is beyond me. My shop will be almost 1600 sq ft though. With the sale finaized on our present home now we are looking at remaining mortgage free and have about $75k left over after all is said and done.


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> Well, nothing to do but the paper work now.
> 
> Bought an old church. What we'll do with 7000 sq ft after living in 1000 sq ft is beyond me. My shop will be almost 1600 sq ft though. With the sale finaized on our present home now we are looking at remaining mortgage free and have about $75k left over after all is said and done.


that sounds pretty cool. Will it be one of those renovations that ends up on a tv show?


----------



## Verne

Old churches turned into homes are cool. Lucky you.


----------



## laristotle

Jim DaddyO said:


> What we'll do with 7000 sq ft after living in 1000 sq ft is beyond me


Church of Rock?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

vadsy said:


> that sounds pretty cool. Will it be one of those renovations that ends up on a tv show?



Maybe. One of them murder mystery shows perhaps...lol


----------



## butterknucket

Do you mind me asking where you bought this church?


----------



## laristotle

Jim DaddyO said:


> Maybe. One of them murder mystery shows perhaps...lol


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> Church of Rock?



Not sure. We are going to live in the upper part of the community centre section. That's 1900 sq ft. Below that is a finished basement with 6 classrooms and more, so guest bedrooms or B&B it.
The chapel part is about 1600 sq ft on each level, the basement will become my shop. The chapel itself? Not sure. I am going to put my little 15W G-DEC amp and guitars in there to start. We may open it up for community functions. Local artists shows, local musicians, quilters, shows, what ever we see a need for.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


> Do you mind me asking where you bought this church?


I don't mind you asking.


----------



## laristotle

Jim DaddyO said:


> finished basement with 6 classrooms and more


Rehearsal space rentals?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> Rehearsal space rentals?


Not sure about the "rent" part of it, as long as the expenses are covered we would like to have it part of the community.


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> Not sure about the "rent" part of it, as long as the expenses are covered we would like to have it part of the community.


personally, I'd stay away from anything that has to do with collecting rent from 'musicians'


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Well, nothing to do but the paper work now.
> 
> Bought an old church. What we'll do with 7000 sq ft after living in 1000 sq ft is beyond me. My shop will be almost 1600 sq ft though. With the sale finaized on our present home now we are looking at remaining mortgage free and have about $75k left over after all is said and done.


I recall a song about someone doing this. You could put garbage in part of it and wait until Nov. 26th to clean it out. Just watch out for this guy.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 327915


Not too sure if the Lehaitre was an inspereation to the Kettenkrad or not. 








or as much fun as the Mercier.


----------



## Alsomooh

@Jim DaddyO ...Old church? There was one in Lucknow I considered, and Coastal Coffee moved into one up near Kintail. If the one at Middleton was available...maybe. There’s one in Wiarton that will likely sell as soon as they decide to sell. Where’s yours?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Alsomooh said:


> @Jim DaddyO ...Old church? There was one in Lucknow I considered, and Coastal Coffee moved into one up near Kintail. If the one at Middleton was available...maybe. There’s one in Wiarton that will likely sell as soon as they decide to sell. Where’s yours?



Just finished signing the papers so I will reveal.

Michipicoten (Mee-she-pee-coat-en). Just a few kms from Wawa. I think it's an Ojibwe word for "balls frozen off". We fell in love with the area on the drive up. Stunning scenery and driving through the clouds and mist rising off the mountain lakes in the morning was very cool.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Just finished signing the papers so I will reveal.
> 
> Michipicoten (Mee-she-pee-coat-en). Just a few kms from Wawa. I think it's an Ojibwe word for "balls frozen off". We fell in love with the area on the drive up. Stunning scenery and driving through the clouds and mist rising off the mountain lakes in the morning was very cool.


"Mee-she-pee-coat-en "? 'Wet Coat'? 


laristotle said:


> Church of Rock?
> View attachment 327946


This comes to mind also.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

This is such a great cover. Love it!


----------



## Lola

I just found these guys! What a really great band.


----------



## Lola

This is for my friend. I know how much he likes this band. Cheezy this ones for you.


----------



## laristotle

My two fav's back to back


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Jesus H Tap-dancing Christ


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> This is for my friend. I know how much he likes this band. Cheezy this ones for you.


I had the whole original series of Conan novels. The artwork on the covers are the same ones Molly Hatchet used.


----------



## Electraglide

Here's an oldie.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> I had the whole original series of Conan novels. The artwork on the covers are the same ones Molly Hatchet used.


It's surprising the people who used Frazetta's art including Herman's Hermits. I liked the original Howard books. The ones from the late 60's thru the 70's are ok, depending on who helped finish them. 








Flirting with Disaster: The album art of Frank Frazetta


“Everybody knocks my female figures. They say they're overblown, that women don't look like that. And I agree. Certainly all women don't look like my paintings. But you can't deny some women do look like that. I don't want to paint just another woman. A painting, it's something important; you...




www.coverourtracks.com


----------



## zontar

Face in a jar


----------



## JBFairthorne

Electraglide said:


> Jesus H Tap-dancing Christ


I always thought it was...Jesus ain’t stopped dancin’ Christ.


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


>


Only the best freakin' movie ever made!! I've literally watched this no less than 200 times. It never gets tiring. Maybe because I'm on a mission.......................


----------



## Electraglide

JBFairthorne said:


> I always thought it was...Jesus ain’t stopped dancin’ Christ.


Nope. It's Jesus H Tap-dancing Christ. I can remember back in the 50's my dad saying that. Never found out what the H stood for. Possibly the same as when my one grandfather signed up for the CEF in 1914. There were two other guys with the same name and no middle name so they became Albert A, Albert B and my grandfather who was Albert C. I wonder if that means there were at least 8 JCs. Not too sure if all of them were tap dancers tho.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Only the best freakin' movie ever made!! I've literally watched this no less than 200 times. It never gets tiring. Maybe because I'm on a mission.......................


Hit it.


----------



## Mooh

Whatever happened to the folks who product tested Preparation A to G?


----------



## Waldo97

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=766484730757458


----------



## Hammerhands

mhammer said:


> Started watching the reruns of the FX show _The Comedians_ yesterday. Decent show that is sort of _Larry Sanders_ light.
> 
> The actor Steven Weber has a role for a few episodes that has him as the now-transgender director who is the former boyfriend of the neurotic producer. I don't know if it's just me but I couldn't stop thinking that Steven Weber in drag looked just like Iggy Pop.


It is almost a crime that this show didn't have a longer run.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Never found out what the H stood for


As kids, we knew it to be Harold.
'_Our Father who art in heaven *Harold* be thy name_.'


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 328079


You just made that up.


----------



## Electraglide

Actually they are real.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/isivm5


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Actually they are real


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=789848731822573


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=789848731822573


That's 2am any Thu/Fri/Sat here in London. Usually around the street meat carts.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Alsomooh

Jim DaddyO said:


> Just finished signing the papers so I will reveal.
> 
> Michipicoten (Mee-she-pee-coat-en). Just a few kms from Wawa. I think it's an Ojibwe word for "balls frozen off". We fell in love with the area on the drive up. Stunning scenery and driving through the clouds and mist rising off the mountain lakes in the morning was very cool.


Very cool! I’m envious, and I’ve been to Wawa. My mother spoke some Ojibwe...wish she was still around to ask.

Congratulations.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> As kids, we knew it to be Harold.
> '_Our Father who art in heaven *Harold* be thy name_.'


I just about lost my coffee. Hysterical! Thanks for the sharing! Lmao!


----------



## Waldo97

From an ad on this site. What does 115E _mean_?


----------



## Electraglide

Jayne was only about a 102, possibly E


----------



## Eric Reesor

Electraglide said:


> Nope. It's Jesus H Tap-dancing Christ. I can remember back in the 50's my dad saying that. Never found out what the H stood for. Possibly the same as when my one grandfather signed up for the CEF in 1914. There were two other guys with the same name and no middle name so they became Albert A, Albert B and my grandfather who was Albert C. I wonder if that means there were at least 8 JCs. Not too sure if all of them were tap dancers tho.
> View attachment 328068


Hossana, which is Hebrew for rescue or save. Not an insult at all unless you say it in a way that gets your mouth washed out with soap. . 




Or worse still bring down the wrath of the self righteous


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Actually they are real.


Yes, that was a joke. I have google.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## VHTO

Verne said:


> That's 2am any Thu/Fri/Sat here in London. Usually around the street meat carts.


Ah...Sammy's Souvlaki!


----------



## Verne

You've been here after the bar closes and the testosterone shoot out began.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

At least that's something most people can understand. 

Most.....


----------



## butterknucket

I have some Canadian Tire money from the 80's in my underwear drawer.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I have some Canadian Tire money from the 80's in my underwear drawer.


I'll trade you for some money from the early 70's from this gas station in Burnaby B.C..


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> I'll trade you for some money from the early 70's from this gas station in Burnaby B.C..
> View attachment 328297


Do they even accept Canadian Tire money anymore?


----------



## greco




----------



## Mooh

For want of Garry Monahan.


----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


> I have some Canadian Tire money from the 80's in my underwear drawer.


I have underwear from the 80's in mine


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Do they even accept Canadian Tire money anymore?


As far as i know they do at canadian tire and there are some pawnshops and other places that do. You can also get a key chain tag that they can swipe and if you use your canadian tire credit card it adds up on there too. The credit card earns CTmoney where ever it is used.


----------



## bzrkrage

Congrats Jim! Better break out the 


Jim DaddyO said:


> Wawa


So,@Jim DaddyO, you hosting the next "THUNDER BAY GUITARSCANADA JAM FEST"? Summer 2021?


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> As far as i know they do at canadian tire and there are some pawnshops and other places that do. You can also get a key chain tag that they can swipe and if you use your canadian tire credit card it adds up on there too. The credit card earns CTmoney where ever it is used.


There's a record store in town here where the former (and original) owner accepted Canadian Tire money.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> I have some Canadian Tire money from the 80's in my underwear drawer.





butterknucket said:


> Do they even accept Canadian Tire money anymore?


I have $5.45 still. Couple of years back, we purchased close to $200 worth of goods with CT money. 30 years worth.

As kids, my brother and I would take $CT with us when the family took trips down south.
Stores accepted them not knowing. We told them the Scottish guy was our first PM.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

bzrkrage said:


> Congrats Jim! Better break out the
> 
> 
> So,@Jim DaddyO, you hosting the next "THUNDER BAY GUITARSCANADA JAM FEST"? Summer 2021?


That's over a 5 hour drive...lol. 2 1/2 hours from Sault Ste. Marie.

But here is the room I have for music:




















Or maybe cult meetings, the odd sacrifice, you know, whatever...the normal things people would do.


----------



## Waldo97

Jim DaddyO said:


> That's over a 5 hour drive...lol. 2 1/2 hours from Sault Ste. Marie.
> 
> But here is the room I have for music:
> 
> View attachment 328346
> 
> 
> View attachment 328347
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe cult meetings, the odd sacrifice, you know, whatever...the normal things people would do.


You need i bigger piano.


----------



## butterknucket

Jim DaddyO said:


> That's over a 5 hour drive...lol. 2 1/2 hours from Sault Ste. Marie.
> 
> But here is the room I have for music:
> 
> View attachment 328346
> 
> 
> View attachment 328347
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe cult meetings, the odd sacrifice, you know, whatever...the normal things people would do.


That looks like an awesome place to hold a lesbian dance studies course.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


> That looks like an awesome place to hold a lesbian dance studies course.


Is that a spectator sport? Sounds like a spectator sport to me.


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> Is that a spectator sport? Sounds like a spectator sport to me.


it sounds like he’s asking to rent the space and teach a class


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

Is that a Fleetwood, Mac?


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Verne

Sneaky said:


>


Not allowed in any way in this house. I was told straight up. I counter offered with accordion and got nowhere further ahead.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 328561


That is frickin' hilarious !!!! Up there with large packing bubble pads behind the wheels of a buddy's car so when he backs up..............BOOM. HAHAHA


----------



## spacebard

laristotle said:


> View attachment 328559


That's because, that day, she became a permanent member.


----------



## VHTO

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> That is frickin' hilarious !!!! Up there with large packing bubble pads behind the wheels of a buddy's car so when he backs up..............BOOM. HAHAHA


And this


----------



## Electraglide

spacebard said:


> That's because, that day, she became a permanent member.


And best friend of the Pastor.


----------



## Sneaky

laristotle said:


> View attachment 328576


Either I’m getting older, or cougars are getting younger.


----------



## Electraglide

Sneaky said:


> Either I’m getting older, or cougars are getting younger.


She looks like she's in the right age group.....40 to 50 years old.. Mind you she could just be "bait" and Mama Cougar is close behind ready to bounce.....I mean pounce.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









but even this one looks young to me.


----------



## zontar

...And Dave Thomas as the Beaver.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 328559


My grandmother totally would have had those.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Ricktoberfest

butterknucket said:


>


That’s how I feel every morning getting ready. There’s only 2 of them but they just sit there and watch me waiting to have the bed to themselves for the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne

butterknucket said:


>



9 blondes go into a bathroom........... HAHA.

The old blonde joke. The only smart blonde is a golden lab.


----------



## butterknucket

Ricktoberfest said:


> That’s how I feel every morning getting ready. There’s only 2 of them but they just sit there and watch me waiting to have the bed to themselves for the day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My sister had a golden retriever. It was a nice dog, but it was just bonkers hyper.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> And this


i've done that trick lotsa times to people's work truck/van. some of my other favorites are cracking an egg into the defrost vent, or putting a fish in the springs under the seat bun. a few pebbles or coins in one or two of the hub caps. pulling the coil wire from the coil and putting a small piece of rubber from an old floor mat between the contacts so that the wire looks like its on unless you're paying attention. mustard on the back of the steering wheel.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i've done that trick lotsa times to people's work truck/van. some of my other favorites are cracking an egg into the defrost vent, or putting a fish in the springs under the seat bun. a few pebbles or coins in one or two of the hub caps. pulling the coil wire from the coil and putting a small piece of rubber from an old floor mat between the contacts so that the wire looks like its on unless you're paying attention. mustard on the back of the steering wheel.


Squirt some oil or tranny fluid on the output of the tranny and some on the ground under that. Depending on where you put it it works pretty good on a bike too. We used to put coins or nuts and bolts in hubcaps on the theory that it would nullify radar. Can't say if that worked or not but as long as I did it I never got a radar speeding ticket......on vehicles that had hubcaps. The coil trick is usually a one time deal 'cause usually one of the first things you do is check for spark.


----------



## zontar

Wire cutters.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> The coil trick is usually a one time deal 'cause usually one of the first things you do is check for spark.


i only did it to work vehicles, so ALL of them are one time tricks.


----------



## laristotle

This carbon-fibre-bodied 1967 Mustang 'Eleanor' is just US$300,000


The 700 pounds of weight shed, combined with an estimated 800-plus hp, make the GT500CR one scary "Gone in 60 Seconds"-inspired replica




driving.ca


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SG-Rocker

When the clerk approaches you at Long and McQuade....


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 328824


No but they keep on trying to steal my brother's car.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 328829


A Kea from the looks of it.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> No but they keep on trying to steal my brother's car.


'73 Lemans was my first car. Came with a 3 on tree that I quickly put a Hurst into.


Electraglide said:


> A Kea from the looks of it.


Aye. Correct.
_T__he only alpine parrot in the world. The intelligence of a parrot, the talons of an eagle, the attitude of a goose and the government protection of a swan._


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> '73 Lemans was my first car. Came with a 3 on tree that I quickly put a Hurst into.
> 
> Aye. Correct.
> _T__he only alpine parrot in the world. The intelligence of a parrot, the talons of an eagle, the attitude of a goose and the government protection of a swan._


And the appetite of a vulture at times. 
His is still 3 on the tree and still has this under the dash


----------



## Verne

Love the mac tac woodgrain. sweeeeeeeeeeet 70s.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> still has this under the dash


I also had an 8-track in mine. With a milk crate on the back seat full of tapes.


----------



## zontar

Raise you hand if you'e seen a narwhal in person.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Raise you hand if you'e seen a narwhal in person.











It was dead and on the beach at the time at Iqaluit.


----------



## mhammer




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 329060


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## butterknucket

So almost a month ago I got an email from someone with several contacts in it. I just glanced at it and forgot about it. Today I went through a bunch of emails and read them more thoroughly. The email I had previously glanced through had the email contact for the casting director of a well known series. They're looking for people with a specific skill that I have. I emailed the guy and now they want to get in touch with me.

Strange world we live in....


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> So almost a month ago I got an email from someone with several contacts in it. I just glanced at it and forgot about it. Today I went through a bunch of emails and read them more thoroughly. The email I had previously glanced through had the email contact for the casting director of a well known series. They're looking for people with a specific skill that I have. I emailed the guy and now they want to get in touch with me.
> 
> Strange world we live in....


hopefully it doesn't involve 11 yr old girls who twerk their way to female empowerment.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> hopefully it doesn't involve 11 yr old girls who twerk their way to female empowerment.


It's not that series....


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## zontar

I have had the pleasure of knowing quite a number of British officers in this war.


----------



## Lola

Not too comfy, eh? What a life this dog has!


----------



## Milkman

Once there was a way.........


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I have had the pleasure of knowing quite a number of British officers in this war.






And I do realize that Steve isn't in this clip.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/iyhxhq


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I'd rather be at home with the wife and kids.


----------



## Lola

Haven’t slept a wink, got a migraine and poison ivy all over my hands and forearms. Antihistamines and calamine lotion aren’t quite doing the trick. I had to resort to wrapping my arms in gauze. Long sleeves, cotton gloves plus a mask. It’s a shitty day already!!

Nah. Decided to take a personal day off.

and....it’s still shitty.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Haven’t slept a wink, got a migraine and poison ivy all over my hands and forearms. Long sleeves, cotton gloves plus a mask. It’s a shitty day already!!


I suggest weed.


----------



## greco




----------



## Milkman

greco said:


> View attachment 329379


His blood is probably the core ingredient in the vaccines we hope to see.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Verne

( . ) ( . ) 80085 on your calculator when your 12


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I suggest weed.


I did at about 4 am this morning. 60 mgs of an Indica Shatter bar. It did help. It took the edge off. I am due for some more. It helped to redirect my attention from the crazy itch. You just wanna rip your skin off!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I did at about 4 am this morning. 60 mgs of an Indica Shatter bar. It did help. It took the edge off. I am due for some more. It helped to redirect my attention from the crazy itch. You just wanna rip your skin off!


I've never had poison ivy or if I did, maybe I'm one of the lucky ones that doesn't get a severe reaction.



Verne said:


> ( . ) ( . ) 80085 on your calculator when your 12



or 

816 80085


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> View attachment 329380






The last time my son asked where I wanted to go for lunch I said Hooters.....he said they're closed. Damn.


----------



## Lola

Pure raw energy!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Pure raw energy!
> View attachment 329418



I think Angus is one of the coolest rock stars ever. It's almost like he's a character more than merely a person.

He's iconic on a stadium stage.

And, you know who he is from the back row.

Here's to Angus!!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Haven’t slept a wink, got a migraine and poison ivy all over my hands and forearms. Antihistamines and calamine lotion aren’t quite doing the trick. I had to resort to wrapping my arms in gauze. Long sleeves, cotton gloves plus a mask. It’s a shitty day already!!
> 
> Nah. Decided to take a personal day off.
> 
> and....it’s still shitty.


the trick to getting rid of poison ivy rash is to wipe it down with alcohol. you gotta ge rid of the oil. make sure to wipe down the shoes you were wearing, and throw away the gloves. the oil (urshoil) can remain active well over a year.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> the trick to getting rid of poison ivy rash is to wipe it down with alcohol. you gotta ge rid of the oil. make sure to wipe down the shoes you were wearing, and throw away the gloves. the oil (urshoil) can remain active well over a year.


I didn’t know about the duration of this oil.
Don’t know if I have the fortitude to use alcohol. So many of these blisters have become small open wounds.
And......yes I did scratch. I honestly couldn’t help myself very much. The only thing that worked was meditation. That’s putting it mildly but I really had to focus.

I got some different antihistamines and I have some prescription cream to put on the affected areas.

This stuff spreads very fast depending on where it is in your body.


----------



## Electraglide

A cold bath followed by calamine lotion has always worked or scrub with soap and water then calamine or oatmeal paste or hydracortizone. And wash or toss everything that you were wearing.....twice.


----------



## vadsy

take a bath in tomato juice?


----------



## zontar

Because the world is round...


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> A cold bath followed by calamine lotion has always worked or scrub with soap and water then calamine or oatmeal paste or hydracortizone. And wash or toss everything that you were wearing.....twice.


my protocol rules.

I use my elbows to do a lot with my things with. Cotton gloves.

I use slot of pro.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> A cold bath followed by calamine lotion has always worked or scrub with soap and water then calamine or oatmeal paste or hydracortizone. And wash or toss everything that you were wearing.....twice.


also good advice. especially the oatmeal


----------



## Lola

Great song. Very repetitive but do much damned fun. Make up your own solos in the key of E major.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> also good advice. especially the oatmeal


Can work for 'skitter bites too.


----------



## VHTO




----------



## Lola

Learning this tonight!

Killing in the name of.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> View attachment 329487



Ouch


----------



## laristotle

RAT-A-TAT-TAT: Toronto tops in Ontario when it comes to rats


Oh, rats.




torontosun.com


----------



## blueshores_guy

Unknown to us at the time, 3 years ago we moved into a forested area that is known as the poison ivy capital of the universe (Grand Bend, Ontario).
After a couple of episodes requiring medical assistance, I was told that washing with a bar of Sunlight soap (the yellow stuff, fairly hard to find), if done immediately after exposure, or even suspected exposure, will save you a lot of grief.
When I do any yard work (fortunately limited as most of our yard is forest) I'm wearing long pants, high rubber boots, long-sleeved shirt with the collar up, elbow-length rubber gloves, and a hat. And as soon as I'm done, all the clothes get turned inside out and go directly into the washing machine. The boots and gloves get washed with Sunlight, as do my hands, arms, and legs. Total PITA, but a more palatable routine than what you go through with the rash and seeping.
Good luck, Lola. I'm familiar with your situation. If you've got it bad enough, steroid pills may be your only hope. See a doctor.


----------



## laristotle

Doobie Brothers hilariously threaten to sue Bill Murray for using ‘Listen To The Music’ in his shirt ad


We’d almost be OK with it if the shirts weren’t so damn ugly'




nationalpost.com


----------



## zontar

Apparently the cop's line at about 0:48 was an ad lib.


----------



## Electraglide

One more thing with poison ivy. If you want to get rid of it don't use a weed eater or a lawnmower. Those just throw the oil around. Roundup, a rake and fire work best or spray with water and chop down with a hoe and then burn.
If this is the Poison Ivy you're dealing with handle with care.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> fire


NO! Do not ever, ever! burn poison ivy. The urushiol oil will get carried in it's active state by the smoke. If you think there are problems with skin contact, just wait until you breath it in. It may be fatal.

Poison ivy.


----------



## WCGill




----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


>


that's a mostly peaceful protest, according to cnn and msnbc


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> NO! Do not ever, ever! burn poison ivy. The urushiol oil will get carried in it's active state by the smoke. If you think there are problems with skin contact, just wait until you breath it in. It may be fatal.
> 
> Poison ivy.


Never had that problem but it sounds like something to think about. That's how we used to get rid of it on the ranch.


----------



## blueshores_guy

Re the Peter Gunn theme: Interesting. It seems that what she was playing had little, if anything, to do with the audio.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> View attachment 329635


50 years ago all you needed was two 7/16" and a 1/2" box ends and a smooth sense of touch to adjust the valves on a Harley. And a spark plug wrench. Now you need about $400 worth of tools and a few hrs time. Tuning the carbs on that Honda could be a bitch tho.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Tuning the carbs on that Honda could be a bitch tho.


They were, for me. Interstate.
Cruising the web looking at bike parts, I came across a guy's site where he was make/selling 4 into 1 manifolds that would take a Holley carb.
Honda must've caught on because the site disappeared when I went back a week later.


----------



## blueshores_guy

Does anybody do their own work on their cars these days? If not, I can understand why. 
Mine was due for a spark plug change and I decided to avoid the high stealership rates and do it myself.
Well, it took more than 5 hours in all. I'm sure that was longer than a dealer tech would have taken, but I have some excuses:
... The instructional video I watched for inspiration, although a great help, was slightly inaccurate in a couple of places;
... My car has a bunch of air-intake parts on both sides of the engine that must be removed to get at the coil-pack areas;
... I'd never done the job before;
... I tried really hard not to break anything or drop any of the fasteners down into the abyss under the engine;
... Underhood clearances are tiny;
... I was cleaning everything in sight as I went.
The job did get done, with no issues and excellent results. Good for another 85K km (or 50 years, whichever comes first).

What it looked like before (and, fortunately, after) the job:









In process shots:


----------



## blueshores_guy

Oh yeah, just so's you know: 4.2L naturally aspirated (no turbos, no supercharger), all aluminum, 32 valve, 450 hp, redline 8250rpm. The car is heavy, but still manages to get out of its own way.


----------



## Verne

The 2.5 turbo flat four in my old '05 Legacy GT Wagon was a friggin NIGHTMARE for plug changes. The easiest way would have been to pull the motor. You can tell a lot of new cars are not designed for the backyard mechanic, whereas some are just the opposite. My 2014 Cruze has the plugs on top of the head, so it's sooooooooooo freakin' easy to do. Replaced the coil pack and the plugs in 15mins. That time included taking the old out as well.


----------



## laristotle

My current 5 yr old SUV is the newest vehicle that I've owned in my life.
Everything prior were old land yachts. 
One could climb into the engine bay, close the hood and still have plenty of elbow room to work on anything. lol


----------



## jb welder

I thought changing plugs in my blazer was going to be a nightmare. Then, when I had the front wheel off, I noticed the access flaps in the fender wells. Woo Hoo!


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> They were, for me. Interstate.
> Cruising the web looking at bike parts, I came across a guy's site where he was make/selling 4 into 1 manifolds that would take a Holley carb.
> Honda must've caught on because the site disappeared when I went back a week later.


I think the guy that makes the parts for Hondas like my son's Twinstar makes some of those. I'll have to ask.


----------



## Electraglide

blueshores_guy said:


> Does anybody do their own work on their cars these days? If not, I can understand why.
> Mine was due for a spark plug change and I decided to avoid the high stealership rates and do it myself.
> Well, it took more than 5 hours in all. I'm sure that was longer than a dealer tech would have taken, but I have some excuses:
> ... The instructional video I watched for inspiration, although a great help, was slightly inaccurate in a couple of places;
> ... My car has a bunch of air-intake parts on both sides of the engine that must be removed to get at the coil-pack areas;
> ... I'd never done the job before;
> ... I tried really hard not to break anything or drop any of the fasteners down into the abyss under the engine;
> ... Underhood clearances are tiny;
> ... I was cleaning everything in sight as I went.
> The job did get done, with no issues and excellent results. Good for another 85K km (or 50 years, whichever comes first).
> 
> What it looked like before (and, fortunately, after) the job:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In process shots:


Just one of the reasons why my next truck will be atleast 25 years old and carburated. If not older. I do recall when the water hose going front to back on the '97 F150 sprung a leak it wen into the shop. Damned hose ran under the battlestation which had to come off. Plugs on the one side were a bitch too.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> My current 5 yr old SUV is the newest vehicle that I've owned in my life.
> Everything prior were old land yachts.
> One could climb into the engine bay, close the hood and still have plenty of elbow room to work on anything. lol


GMC pickups with 6 bangers were a charm. anything with a flathed was too.


----------



## zontar

Where is the father?

Go a long way

Do you think he will return home?



I walked for fourteen days

I could go further

This is done by the intensive care unit

Leaning on the ground

I have been going all day

But i am not alone

Lots of friends

In the Square District



Look at human life

Watch every day

Look at my exploding heart

Because I've been here too long


----------



## MarkM

zontar said:


> Where is the father?
> 
> Go a long way
> 
> Do you think he will return home?
> 
> 
> 
> I walked for fourteen days
> 
> I could go further
> 
> This is done by the intensive care unit
> 
> Leaning on the ground
> 
> I have been going all day
> 
> But i am not alone
> 
> Lots of friends
> 
> In the Square District
> 
> 
> 
> Look at human life
> 
> Watch every day
> 
> Look at my exploding heart
> 
> Because I've been here too long


You ok man, seem to be in a dark place?


----------



## oldjoat

jb welder said:


> thought changing plugs in my blazer was going to be a nightmare. Then, when I had the front wheel off, I noticed the access flaps in the fender wells.


due to a GM mistake in the 70's .... they put V8 in Vegas and Astras ... no access for changing plugs ... dealers had to pull the engines to do a tune up., a resourceful tech used a hole saw to cut places to access the plugs.....
GM later sent out templates / hole saws / rubber plugs to any dealer requesting them.


----------



## Grainslayer

Electraglide said:


> Just one of the reasons why my next truck will be atleast 25 years old and carburated. If not older. I do recall when the water hose going front to back on the '97 F150 sprung a leak it wen into the shop. Damned hose ran under the battlestation which had to come off. Plugs on the one side were a bitch


As an avid off-roader I have to say I will probably never own a carbureted engine again.Fuel injection is extremely reliable and headache free.I don’t miss messing with carbs at all.


----------



## WCGill

oldjoat said:


> due to a GM mistake in the 70's .... they put V8 in Vegas and Astras ... no access for changing plugs ... dealers had to pull the engines to do a tune up., a resourceful tech used a hole saw to cut places to access the plugs.....
> GM later sent out templates / hole saws / rubber plugs to any dealer requesting them.


I've never heard of a V8 Vega unless some over-achieving hot-rodder did it.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## oldjoat

came as a factory option .... many DIY followed .


----------



## oldjoat

dang I'm gettin senile .... MONZA 1975 and up. .. sorry folks .


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I had a chance to buy one of these (the panel version,with the rear windows not there, tin instead) when I was in high school. I already had a 283 in my posession. I didn't. Lost opportunity, I ended up getting a '69 Sports Fury at 15 years old that I never got on the road...what a POS that was.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Jim DaddyO

A better idea of what I had in mind......


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Ricktoberfest

Grainslayer said:


> As an avid off-roader I have to say I will probably never own a carbureted engine again.Fuel injection is extremely reliable and headache free.I don’t miss messing with carbs at all.


I’ve also never understood this fascination people seem to have with carburetors. I’ve had cars with them and without, and I’ve never had a problem with fuel injectors, but many problems with carburetors and starting carbureted vehicles (especially when cold) 
I know they’re cheap and seemingly easy to fix, but like I said- never have I had a problem with fuel injectors in 35 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Grainslayer said:


> As an avid off-roader I have to say I will probably never own a carbureted engine again.Fuel injection is extremely reliable and headache free.I don’t miss messing with carbs at all.


Me, I expect the unexpected. Especially when you're two or three days into the middle of no where. Plus I prefer things I can work on.


----------



## jb welder

Don't give me your 'words will never hurt me'. I saw it plain as day on the msn.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Me, I expect the unexpected. Especially when you're two or three days into the middle of no where. Plus I prefer things I can work on.


chances are youre better off with fuel injection when youre in the middle of nowhere,. and when was the last time you were two/three days out from civilization?


----------



## Electraglide

WCGill said:


> I've never heard of a V8 Vega unless some over-achieving hot-rodder did it.


There were aftermarket ones with a 283 or something like that. Monza's came with 305's and 350's and they were a bitch to work on.


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> chances are youre better off with fuel injection when youre in the middle of nowhere,. and when was the last time you were two/three days out from civilization?


Never said it was 2 or 3 days out from civilization. 2 or 3 days into the middle of no where. And that's driving. Walking you're looking at about a week. And it was northern BC going up the Skeena. About where the Babine cuts in.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide

Grainslayer said:


> As an avid off-roader I have to say I will probably never own a carbureted engine again.Fuel injection is extremely reliable and headache free.I don’t miss messing with carbs at all.


I've driven this road a few times over the years. About 6 min in shows what I mean about expecting the unexpected.


----------



## vadsy

good thing that truck had a carburetor, not sure how they would have survived otherwise


----------



## Grainslayer

Electraglide said:


> I've driven this road a few times over the years. About 6 min in shows what I mean about expecting the unexpected.


Hahaha...Thank the engineers at ford for using vegetable based wiring covering (soy based) instead of plastic.I know two guys with new f150s that have had rats devour their wiring.I had a mouse eat a few wires under my hood last winter but luckily found out before any issues.And it is always a concern of mine when I’m camping out in the bush.You can actually buy cayenne pepper infused wiring covers to prevent this...Thanks for the vid,that was pretty entertaining...thankfully I’ve never had a problem with porcupines.


----------



## Grainslayer

vadsy said:


> good thing that truck had a carburetor, not sure how they would have survived otherwise


A diesel carburetor 🤪👍


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Grainslayer said:


> Thank the engineers at ford for using vegetable based wiring covering (soy based) instead of plastic


GM uses the same thing. Had the whole wiring harness from the computer to the transmission chewed up one night on my Chevy.


----------



## Grainslayer

I think Honda does as well...maybe they all do now?..


----------



## Grainslayer

I’ve considered placing a mouse trap under the hood when camping (one of those really sticky ones).lol


----------



## vadsy

me and my friends at work


----------



## ol' 58

Jack de Keyzer’s rig, excluding pedals, at the London Music Club last Saturday night.


----------



## SG-Rocker




----------



## vadsy

anyways, here’s Wonderwall


----------



## Electraglide

Grainslayer said:


> Hahaha...Thank the engineers at ford for using vegetable based wiring covering (soy based) instead of plastic.I know two guys with new f150s that have had rats devour their wiring.I had a mouse eat a few wires under my hood last winter but luckily found out before any issues.And it is always a concern of mine when I’m camping out in the bush.You can actually buy cayenne pepper infused wiring covers to prevent this...Thanks for the vid,that was pretty entertaining...thankfully I’ve never had a problem with porcupines.


I've had squirrels chew thru wiring and porcipines chew ax handles and anything with wood handles and anything rubber. Doesn't seem to matter what make of vehicle it is and porcies would probably love cayenne. Woke up one morning on the upper end of Harrison to find out something had snacked on the canoe paddles.


----------



## butterknucket

My uncle had a 70's Volvo he interited from his late father. He always left the big bag of dog food in the garage, and didn't realize the squirrels were getting into it and hiding the dog food up the exhaust pipes of the car. He was driving to work one day and the car just died. The mechanics had a good laugh when they found the exhaust plugged with dog food.


----------



## vadsy

I used to park my bikes at work, a bunch of us did. The company had a few guys who rode so we painted yellow lines in an empty bay like a parking lot and had all of our toys there depending on the season. In the winter we'd do some routine maintenance on the bikes and sometimes just fire them up for a minute to get things moving. One of the guys couldn't get his going for some reason but eventually when he did a mouse nest blew out through the pipes. The rodents had filed the things with all kinds of crud but mostly cat food as some sort of insult to the shop cat who was clearly terrible at his job.


----------



## Lola

WCGill said:


>


Wow! Never heard of her before. OMG that was incredible. I loved it. It gave me shivers.


----------



## Lola

blueshores_guy said:


> Unknown to us at the time, 3 years ago we moved into a forested area that is known as the poison ivy capital of the universe (Grand Bend, Ontario).
> After a couple of episodes requiring medical assistance, I was told that washing with a bar of Sunlight soap (the yellow stuff, fairly hard to find), if done immediately after exposure, or even suspected exposure, will save you a lot of grief.
> When I do any yard work (fortunately limited as most of our yard is forest) I'm wearing long pants, high rubber boots, long-sleeved shirt with the collar up, elbow-length rubber gloves, and a hat. And as soon as I'm done, all the clothes get turned inside out and go directly into the washing machine. The boots and gloves get washed with Sunlight, as do my hands, arms, and legs. Total PITA, but a more palatable routine than what you go through with the rash and seeping.
> Good luck, Lola. I'm familiar with your situation. If you've got it bad enough, steroid pills may be your only hope. See a doctor.


Thanks!
The ooze and rash is cleared almost on my hands and forearms now. It’s all scabby and dry. This stuff though has spread to my feet especially my toes. It’s still warm enough to wear flip flops to work. The other day I wore a pair of leather shoes and polyester socks. The rash and ooze went wild. It just spread all over the tops of my feet now. I will give it a couple of days to see if it gets better. I have prescription cream to put in it which helps a lot. It seems poison ivy has a life of it’s own!


----------



## Grainslayer

Lola said:


> Wow! Never heard of her before. OMG that was incredible. I loved it. It gave me shivers.


Guitarist for the Cramps?


----------



## Lola

Grainslayer said:


> Guitarist for the Cramps?


No. Never even heard of them or her.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> There were aftermarket ones with a 283 or something like that. Monza's came with 305's and 350's and they were a bitch to work on.


But some of them were worked on and went like stink. Looked good too. You reminded me of an article I read in Hot Rod when I was young....

You have to go to the bottom of the page as it won't embed. The car is called Hammerhead.

SRD Monza


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

When I lived in a basement apartment, the neighbour across the street had a Chevette with a V8 squeezed into it.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> When I lived in a basement apartment, the neighbour across the street had a Chevette with a V8 squeezed into it.


My cousin had an 80's 4 cyclinder Toyota pickup. He put the motor and transmission from a '68 Corvette into it. He had to put a new hood on it as well because the motor sat up too high.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Another hard hit for little west prince. We found out yesterday morning a lady I have known for years from my first "real" job .that her son also 17 died in a car crash early yesterday morning about 3am. His passengers survived but are in the icu. she was a client at a parenting/ child resource center where she'd take the boys in for the playgroup . I just have to wonder when will this end . There as been four bad accidents in less than a month. Leaving at least three in icu and four dead and none being older than 22.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> But some of them were worked on and went like stink. Looked good too. You reminded me of an article I read in Hot Rod when I was young....
> 
> You have to go to the bottom of the page as it won't embed. The car is called Hammerhead.
> 
> SRD Monza


From the looks of it to work on the Hammerhead motor you pulled it. 








Early Monza's with 262's were not too bad to work on but the 350's were tight. Even stock they were passible fair but you could do more with a 318.


----------



## butterknucket

I believe this is what they call assertive driving.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> I believe this is what they call assertive driving.



Did you see that? Every single one of those motherf$#kers brake checked the HumVee.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Did you see that? Every single one of those motherf$#kers brake checked the HumVee.


Just another american road hog playing bumper cars in a foreign country.


----------



## Grainslayer

I’m surprised they can get away with that,even if they are military.I guess it’s standard American mentality though.(💪🖕)


----------



## Diablo

instant regret


https://preview.redd.it/0dxzdox0lwp51.gif?format=mp4&s=3860e4d17876ce3be3aa696a3e7108c3211c4f22


----------



## Electraglide

Grainslayer said:


> I’m surprised they can get away with that,even if they are military.I guess it’s standard American mentality though.(💪🖕)


I guess it's one way to check for explosives in cars.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

MarkM said:


> You ok man, seem to be in a dark place?


I'm ok--just posting some lyrics that were put through Google translate too many times & back to English.
You know, random stuff.

But thanks for asking.


----------



## zontar

silvertonebetty said:


>


Low Rider.
For no real reason.


----------



## Lola

I finally found out what a “Karen” is. It was used in a thread here the other day and I didn’t quite get it.


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


>



For me it would obviously be.....

"The Tobes of Hades lit by flickering torchlight".... (Bytor and the Snowdog)


----------



## boyscout

Electraglide said:


> I've driven this road a few times over the years. About 6 min in shows what I mean about expecting the unexpected.


So, the porcupines attacked the vehicle because it didn't have a carburetor. Obviously it was a mistake for those people to buy a diesel; they should have expected this.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

Ay Caramba!


----------



## Electraglide

boyscout said:


> So, the porcupines attacked the vehicle because it didn't have a carburetor. Obviously it was a mistake for those people to buy a diesel; they should have expected this.


Not too sure where you got that idea but that's really pushing it. They attacked it 'cause the camper was white. Made it easier to find at night.


----------



## Grainslayer

boyscout said:


> So, the porcupines attacked the vehicle because it didn't have a carburetor. Obviously it was a mistake for those people to buy a diesel; they should have expected this.


i was thinking maybe they attacked it because they thought it was a 6.0L diesel.😉


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> I finally found out what a “Karen” is.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2610007802643472


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


>


----------



## jb welder

silvertonebetty said:


>


I have that. It's on my phone and I play it every time I enter a room.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> I have that. It's on my phone and I play it every time I enter a room.


Doesn't the echo kill the disco vibe for you?


----------



## butterknucket

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/j2k74n


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> Doesn't the echo kill the disco vibe for you?


My phone is straight in, no effects. And it's not a Rod Stewart disco tune on there either.
I think it's called 'Chef'.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> My phone is straight in, no effects. And it's not a Rod Stewart disco tune on there either.
> I think it's called 'Chef'.


Still echos in an empty room. Disco, by anyone, is dead.....including an overpriced cook.


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> Still echos in an empty room. Disco, by anyone, is dead.....including an overpriced cook.


No idea what you're on about. Don't recall saying anything about disco. Tell us about the whole 'disco destruction army' thing though.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

@Lola 

AC/DC Confirm Return of Brian Johnson, Cliff Williams, Phil Rudd


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> No idea what you're on about. Don't recall saying anything about disco. Tell us about the whole 'disco destruction army' thing though.


wasn't the song disco? especially by rod stewart? Personally I never did listen to it. Never heard of the "disco destruction army" either but if announcing yourself with a song on your cell floats your boat, then go for it.


----------



## laristotle

20 Photos of Chicago's Infamous Disco Demolition Night


On July 12, 1979, the Chicago White Sox hosted a promotional night at Cominskey Park as a way to sell more tickets to the double header games with the Detroit Tigers during a particularly poor season. The White Sox partnered with local Chicago WLUP-FM shock jock DJ Steve Dahl to host an...




historycollection.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Amsterdam Bordello


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> wasn't the song disco? especially by rod stewart? Personally I never did listen to it. Never heard of the "disco destruction army" either but if announcing yourself with a song on your cell floats your boat, then go for it.


The Rod Stewart song was removed from my quote so not relevant.
The other part was a joke. Humour does not have to be such an elusive thing you know. But maybe would ruin the whole thing about playing the 'hard' guy. Carry on.


----------



## butterknucket

Tommy Chong


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Electraglide

I don't give a damn about u.s. politics but this gave me a good laugh.


----------



## butterknucket

Can you imagine if both Trump and Biden died from Covid-19 before the election?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Even when your place looks clean it’s still a mess somewhere .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> I don't give a damn about u.s. politics but this gave me a good laugh.



well, if it's not about politics, whats so funny about 2 people you dont know getting covid? 
if you wanna really have some laughs, maybe you should hang out at a hospital. there's lots and lots of people there with covid and other things you might find funny.


----------



## Guitar101

Hey EG, you can think it but you can't say it.😷


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> well, if it's not about politics, whats so funny about 2 people you dont know getting covid?
> if you wanna really have some laughs, maybe you should hang out at a hospital. there's lots and lots of people there with covid and other things you might find funny.


It would be a Canadian hospital where at least they can take a joke and doesn't cost me anything to go there. Actually I was in one a month ago. The nurses were in good humour and cracking jokes and when that juice went thru the IV and hit my system I was flying. I guess while I was under they got a good look at my ink 'cause the recovery nurses kept on mentioning some of it and asking what it meant and if it hurt. I bet the other guy's supporters find it kinda funny too and Hilary is probably splitting a gut. 


Guitar101 said:


> Hey EG, you can think it but you can't say it.😷


I can in Canada. We understand irony here.


----------



## zontar

And I flatter myself that we understand one another.


----------



## zontar

Rick Moranis attacked

And fo the record--autocorrect doesn't like his last name.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> And I flatter myself that we understand one another.


Shakespeare?


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> It would be a Canadian hospital where at least they can take a joke and doesn't cost me anything to go there. Actually I was in one a month ago. The nurses were in good humour and cracking jokes and when that juice went thru the IV and hit my system I was flying. I guess while I was under they got a good look at my ink 'cause the recovery nurses kept on mentioning some of it and asking what it meant and if it hurt. I bet the other guy's supporters find it kinda funny too and Hilary is probably splitting a gut.
> 
> I can in Canada. We understand irony here.


bullshit

1) canadians pay waaaayyy higher taxes to support that "free healthcare", than we do. our care is far better, my insurance costs working both merit shop and union were lower. say what you want about "anecdotal evidence" but i can point to some serious deficiencies in the delivery of health care in canada compared to america through the lived experiences of my self, my most recent ex, and several of my close friends.
2) wishing ill on someone who has done you no harm because it's socially popular is not how webster defines humor, and it's not how any rational human being behaves. this is further re enforced by your personal comparison to hillary clinton, a documented, treasonous criminal, known murderer and suspected pedophile. there are plenty of people gloating over the president's misfortune right now, that doesn't make you any less of a ghoul for joining them.
3) big deal, you have lots of tattoos. it's physical proof of impulsive behavior.
4)sorry to hear that you have been in the hospital recently, i hope you have a speedy recovery and enjoy good health going forward, even though sometimes you can be rather abrasive.


----------



## cheezyridr

i dont seem to be able to edit my spelling mistakes in the previous post. ugh!


----------



## vadsy

why not post this in the political section?

top right of the post, three dots thingies, edit


----------



## Lola

OMG!

ACDC ARE BACK TOGETHER AGAIN WITH NEW STUFF! OMG AND TOUR DATES ANNOUNCED THIS FRIDAY!

The line up

Angus
Brian
Stevie
Cliff Williams
Phil Rudd

I honestly think this may be their last tour. Who knows though.

Power up is the name of their new album.


----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> @Lola
> 
> AC/DC Confirm Return of Brian Johnson, Cliff Williams, Phil Rudd


I have been living under a rock lately. I just found out about this now!

I’M SO EXCITED! I just posted about this before I found what you just said.


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> why not post this in the political section?


i am not the one who brought it up. i am normally the first one to make the same suggestion, especially as i dont go in there anymore. politics certainly wasn't my point. calling out bad behavior is what i was intending




vadsy said:


> top right of the post, three dots thingies, edit


thank you, that was buggin the hell out of me


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## Grainslayer

cheezyridr said:


> politics certainly wasn't my point. calling out bad behavior is what i was intending


😂


----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i am not the one who brought it up. i am normally the first one to make the same suggestion, especially as i dont go in there anymore. politics certainly wasn't my point. calling out bad behavior is what i was intending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you, that was buggin the hell out of me


Kinda funny, the same thing....Unca Donny getting covid.....has been posted in the covid thread with various comments and with no one getting their panties in a knot. Anyway, have fun on Nov. 3.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Shakespeare?


The Great Escape, which he wrote after Romeo & Juliet.
And it was written by someone else.
Much later than Romeo & Juliet.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> The Great Escape, which he wrote after Romeo & Juliet.
> And it was written by someone else.
> Much later than Romeo & Juliet.


Sounded like something out of The Merchant of Venice. A quick check shows the wire cutter scene.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> A quick check shows the wire cutter scene.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


>


Probably the best late night talk show host. Carnac the Magnificent.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Gentlemen pls give a listen to Tom Jone’s voice. He is now 80 yrs old. Still so beautiful. Nice vibrato too.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> listen to Tom Jone’s voice


Well, he is Welsh. He lives up to the stereotype. Not much of throwing of panties at him these days?


----------



## laristotle

DID YOU KNOW....
That the Horror Film Character Freddy Kruger was based on a real life serial killer who lived in Rockville, Iowa in the 1800s. 
According to court county records of the time, Mr. Kruger was known to have killed at least twenty children within a three mile radius of where he lived. 

He reportedly murdered most of the children using only a Gardening claw. He lived inside an old abandoned cement factory north of town where he would bring his victims.

Having set up a small living space (and torture area) within the "mechanical room" of the facility. Oh yeah...back then, a "mechanical room" was also known as a "boiler room".

Mr. Kruger was eventually caught by his own recourse by accidentally starting a fire in a portion of the factory where he burned over 70% of his body.

While in the hospital recovering, Police investigated & he was arrested after they found his room of horrors, he was tried, but found to be criminally insane. He spent the rest of his life in a Psychiatric Hospital before dying in his sleep at the old age of 72. But shortly after his death a string of unexpected deaths occurred in Rockville involving young teenagers & children while they were sleeping in their beds, before they died a few parents said their children would wake up in the middle of the night from the night terrors to what they called a burned & scary old man with a claw was trying to kill them and refused to go back to sleep....we now know why....

To this day (and LONG before the Elm St. films) Rockville has since became a ghost town where all residents have long moved away in Fear that it was haunted by the ghost of Freddy Kruger.

Actually, I just found this picture and made all that shit up.......
Halloween is almost here everyone!!!


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 330822
> 
> 
> DID YOU KNOW....
> That the Horror Film Character Freddy Kruger was based on a real life serial killer who lived in Rockville, Iowa in the 1800s.
> According to court county records of the time, Mr. Kruger was known to have killed at least twenty children within a three mile radius of where he lived.
> 
> He reportedly murdered most of the children using only a Gardening claw. He lived inside an old abandoned cement factory north of town where he would bring his victims.
> 
> Having set up a small living space (and torture area) within the "mechanical room" of the facility. Oh yeah...back then, a "mechanical room" was also known as a "boiler room".
> 
> Mr. Kruger was eventually caught by his own recourse by accidentally starting a fire in a portion of the factory where he burned over 70% of his body.
> 
> While in the hospital recovering, Police investigated & he was arrested after they found his room of horrors, he was tried, but found to be criminally insane. He spent the rest of his life in a Psychiatric Hospital before dying in his sleep at the old age of 72. But shortly after his death a string of unexpected deaths occurred in Rockville involving young teenagers & children while they were sleeping in their beds, before they died a few parents said their children would wake up in the middle of the night from the night terrors to what they called a burned & scary old man with a claw was trying to kill them and refused to go back to sleep....we now know why....
> 
> To this day (and LONG before the Elm St. films) Rockville has since became a ghost town where all residents have long moved away in Fear that it was haunted by the ghost of Freddy Kruger.
> 
> Actually, I just found this picture and made all that shit up.......
> Halloween is almost here everyone!!!


You might be a tad closer to the truth than you think. Look up H. H. Homes and his Murder Castle.


----------



## zontar

Catch the wind, see us spin
Sail away leave today
Way up high in the sky, hey, whoa


----------



## Verne

Jim DaddyO said:


> Not much of throwing of panties at him these days?


Depends.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Waldo97

Jim DaddyO said:


> Not much of throwing of panties at him these days?


The panties are just larger and drift, parachute-like, onto the littered stage.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

I wonder if less yards will be toilet papered this year?


----------



## laristotle

1930 Streamline KJ Henderson


----------



## laristotle

1930 Art Deco Henderson


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> 1930 Streamline KJ Henderson
> View attachment 330886


What they based them both on, a 1930 Henderson.


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> View attachment 330871


That reminds me of this guy, anybody remember him?


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> I wonder if less yards will be toilet papered this year?


And if they do, will it be considered a favour?

Although there's not really shortage so much any more.
Although if people started hoarding again--who knows?


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> And if they do, will it be considered a favour?
> 
> Although there's not really shortage so much any more.
> Although if people started hoarding again--who knows?


I heard that the Costco out east of town on 17th had a bit of a rush for about a day but that's about it. Other places seem to be well stocked.


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> OMG!


AC/DC new single

enjoy @Lola


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> AC/DC new single
> 
> enjoy @Lola


Thanks so much! I love it. I need this so badly after hearing about Eddie. I am sure Eddie and Malcolm are in each other’s company right now.


----------



## butterknucket

So I signed up for Zoom webinars all day.....


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> So I signed up for Zoom webinars all day.....


Are you going green screen?


----------



## Ricktoberfest

butterknucket said:


> So I signed up for Zoom webinars all day.....


Do you have the proper uniform?
Tighty whities and a suit jacket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Are you going green screen?


I don't know what that means, but so far they're pretty boring.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> I don't know what that means


Set up a green, or any solid colour, screen behind you and add a background on your comp.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Set up a green, or any solid colour, screen behind you and add a background on your comp.
> 
> View attachment 330995
> 
> View attachment 330994


And don't forget to wear the right coloured suit.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Set up a green, or any solid colour, screen behind you and add a background on your comp.
> 
> View attachment 330995
> 
> View attachment 330994


Got it. 

I'm just watching presentations...they don't see me. 

They're presentations where they say a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> And don't forget to wear the right coloured suit


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

I like to pace around the front yard swearing under my breath to keep the neighbours from talking to me.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I like to pace around the front yard swearing under my breath to keep the neighbours from talking to me.


Sure it's the swearing?


----------



## silvertonebetty

My neighbor got threatened with a $700,000 law suite and 9 years prison time for pirating hbo and wwe shows. 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

What if journey stoped believing?
What if John wasn’t shot through the hart?
What if those country roads didn’t take you home?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne

What if Caroline wasn't sweet? 

Just where would Neil Diamond be?!?!


----------



## laristotle

What happened to the guy that stepped on Elvis' Blue Suede Shoes?
Why else would he write that song?


----------



## butterknucket

Do porn sets have eye wash stations?


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## zontar




----------



## ol' 58

laristotle said:


> What happened to the guy that stepped on Elvis' Blue Suede Shoes?
> Why else would he write that song?


Carl Perkins wrote and first recorded Blue Suede Shoes. I think he sent the guy to see Elvis.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## zontar

Run to the Hills.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> What happened to the guy that stepped on Elvis' Blue Suede Shoes?
> Why else would he write that song?


So he could sing it himself?


----------



## silvertonebetty

ol' 58 said:


> Carl Perkins wrote and first recorded Blue Suede Shoes. I think he sent the guy to see Elvis.


Carl wrote it but Elvis was the first to recorded it . He was supposed to sing it on the Ed suliven show but was in a bad car crash . While in the hospital sun records where having financial issues and got Elvis to play Carl’s song


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman

Squirrel Patio


----------



## Lola

ACDC’s first single off of their new album which will be released on my birthday, November 13, double nickels. What a nice birthday present. Need this badly after Eddie’s death on Tuesday!

Shot in the dark with slide guitar? (Angus) Stevie?

Anyhow, here it is.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Set up a green, or any solid colour, screen behind you and add a background on your comp.
> 
> View attachment 330995
> 
> View attachment 330994


Chroma keying is now an app? Wow. I worked on it when it required $50k in hardware.


----------



## High/Deaf

...... and now some pics.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf

And being the US election coming up .....


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> Carl wrote it but Elvis was the first to recorded it . He was supposed to sing it on the Ed suliven show but was in a bad car crash . While in the hospital sun records where having financial issues and got Elvis to play Carl’s song
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Carl recorded it in Dec of '55 and released it in Feb of '56. on Sun Records. Elvis recorded it in Jan of '56 and it was released in Sept of '56 on RCA records. It went gold for Carl before Elvis's version was released. Carl's versions are better than Elvis's but Elvis was the 'star' and RCA had more money so his version got played a lot more. Sun sold Elvis's contract to RCA in '55. Carl was supposed to do the Perry Como show when he was in the accident and ended up doing the show on the 26th of May. I know my older brother has the RCA/Elvis version of the song and I'm pretty sure he has the Sun/Perkins version too.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Need this badly after Eddie’s death on Tuesday!


i never considered myself a big van halen fan, but i always had big respect for eddie because of his rhythm chops. 
imo, the best since hendrix. i knew he was going to die this year, all the way back in 2018, when i saw the leaked pic of him working on the bike, all emaciated and sickly. when he finally did pass, it bothered me alot more than i expected. i feel like i lost something, but i'm not sure what it was.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

I hope this isn't too riske.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


> I hope this isn't too riske.


Well, it's not provocatively posed onions....so I think you're good.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


that's hannah minx. a once popular youtuber who taught some japanese words, talked a little about japanese culture, (mostly weeb stuff) and did cosplay. iirc, she quit to be a mom. her kids will not starve


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> that's hannah minx. a once popular youtuber who taught some japanese words, talked a little about japanese culture, (mostly weeb stuff) and did cosplay. iirc, she quit to be a mom. her kids will not starve


I'm very familiar with who she is.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> I hope this isn't too riske.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 331194


Well, at least that can't be considered as porn.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I hope this isn't too riske.


It wouldn't do for the Eaton's window if they were still around but then they closed the curtains for that.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> It wouldn't do for the Eaton's window if they were still around but then they closed the curtains for that.


Maybe they'd still be around if they had up'd the ante a bit.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Maybe they'd still be around if they had up'd the ante a bit.


You mean like open the curtains on Sundays? I think the Bay had a lot to do with Eaton's 'fall'.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> You mean like open the curtains on Sundays? I think the Bay had a lot to do with Eaton's 'fall'.


Probably more Walmart than anything.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 331245


The last I heard, there are places in Toronto for that kind of thing.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Probably more Walmart than anything.


Was Walmart in Canada then? If they were it couldn't have been for too long and not competition the same as the Bay was or even Sears. I know they took over Woolco same as Zellers taking over KMart.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I miss getting a fries and gravy at the Woolco food counter.


----------



## Verne

JBFairthorne said:


> I miss getting a fries and gravy at the Woolco food counter.


Was a regular lunch stop during a mall visit. Red Grill. Changed to Strawberry Street for some reason. Cheeseburgers I remember fondly.


----------



## Electraglide

JBFairthorne said:


> I miss getting a fries and gravy at the Woolco food counter.


Better than Zellers and now I'm hungry again.


----------



## laristotle

When we were kids, going to Woolworth's was an event.
Mom would leave us at the dinette for a burger and fries while she did the shopping.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Was a regular lunch stop during a mall visit. Red Grill. Changed to Strawberry Street for some reason. Cheeseburgers I remember fondly.


Damn. There was a Woolco in the Lougheed Mall when I lived across North Road from it and a Woolworths on Columbia that were basically the same food.


----------



## vadsy

so long and farewell, the Bay is next


----------



## amagras




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

vadsy said:


> so long and farewell, the Bay is next


Wow--I haven't been inside of a Bay store for years.
I know where one is, but can't remember the last time I was in it, let alone bought anything from them.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Wow--I haven't been inside of a Bay store for years.
> I know where one is, but can't remember the last time I was in it, let alone bought anything from them.


There's one downtown on the C-Train line. My grandmother worked there in the 60's.


----------



## Waldo97

laristotle said:


> When we were kids, going to Woolworth's was an event.
> Mom would leave us at the dinette for a burger and fries while she did the shopping.


The first Woolworth's was in Watertown NY, just across the river and down the way from here.


----------



## vadsy

zontar said:


> Wow--I haven't been inside of a Bay store for years.
> I know where one is, but can't remember the last time I was in it, let alone bought anything from them.


downtown Edmonton is closing or already closed. I saw the signage at another one that suggests it isn't far from being emptied. and I was chatting with an online retailer that said they picked up a large contract the Bay lost because they haven't been paying their bills. seems like you aren't the only one who hasn't been inside one in a while. the old ways just aren't cutting it


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> There's one downtown on the C-Train line. My grandmother worked there in the 60's.


I've been there many a time, as well as other places nearby-there used to be a good cafeteria style place across from it that had great budget tacos, for example.
I've also seen the outside used in some TV shows/TV movies--always recognize it

I wonder how many floors they use there these days.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I've been there many a time, as well as other places nearby-there used to be a good cafeteria style place across from it that had great budget tacos, for example.
> I've also seen the outside used in some TV shows/TV movies--always recognize it
> 
> I wonder how many floors they use there these days.


Not too sure because I think they're doing renows but I think they still use all of them. Years ago when I came out I stayed in a cheap hotel next to the #1 Legion for a while. My Uncle's offices were just down the street by the United Church across from the 1st st station. That was before the ctrain line. The offices in that area have probably been vacant for years but the name is still over the door.


----------



## zontar

It looks a lot different than when I was in high school.


----------



## Lola

Any ACDC fans here? This is a lesson on their new single A Shot In The Dark.
It’s just classic ACDC. I wish I had the day off of work. Oh well, it gives me something to look forward to!


----------



## Mooh

Two young boys walked into a pharmacy one day, picked out a box of tampons and proceeded to the checkout counter.

The pharmacist at the counter asked the older boy, "Son, how old are you?"

"Eight," the boy replied.

The man continued, "Do you know what these are used for?"

The boy replied, "Not exactly, but they aren't for me. They're for him. He's my brother. He's four."

"Oh, really?" the pharmacist replied with a grin.

"Yes," the boy said. "We saw on TV that if you use these, you would be able to swim, play tennis and ride a bike. Right now, he can't do any of those."


----------



## Mooh

There once was a monastery where all the monks took a vow of silence, with one exception. Each year on the date of the founding of their order one monk was granted permission to speak one sentence. One year it was Brother Theodoric's turn and he stood up during the evening meal and said: "I don't like these potatoes."
The next year it was Brother Athelstan's turn and he said: "I like the potatoes, actually." A year later Brother Cuthbert rose and stated: "I am leaving this order because of all the constant bickering."


----------



## laristotle

Two old ladies are outside their nursing home, having a smoke, when it starts to rain.
One of the ladies pulls out a condom, cuts off the end, puts it over her cigarette and continues smoking.

'What's that?'
'A condom. This way my cigarette doesn't get wet.'
'Where did you get that?'
'You can get them at any drugstore.'

The next day, The old lady hobbles herself into the local drugstore and announces to the pharmacist that she wants a box of condoms. 
The guy, obviously embarrassed, looks at her kind of strangely (she is after all over 80 years of age), but very delicately asks what brand she prefers. 
'Doesn't matter son, as long as it fits a camel.'


----------



## Electraglide

Two guys were at the 19th hole and one asks the other,
"How was your game?"
the first one said,
"Lousy. We were at the second hole and Bob had a heart attack.".
The second one said,
"That's terrible. What did you do?".
The first one takes a drink and says,
"Had a stroke and dragged Bob. Had another stroke and dragged Bob.".


----------



## laristotle

Two newfies out in a boat on the lake duck hunting.
'Hey Earl, how cum we ain't getting no ducks?'
'Maybe you ain't throwing the dog high enough'.


----------



## allthumbs56

Mooh said:


> There once was a monastery where all the monks took a vow of silence, with one exception. Each year on the date of the founding of their order one monk was granted permission to speak one sentence. One year it was Brother Theodoric's turn and he stood up during the evening meal and said: "I don't like these potatoes."
> The next year it was Brother Athelstan's turn and he said: "I like the potatoes, actually." A year later Brother Cuthbert rose and stated: "I am leaving this order because of all the constant bickering."


I remember a variation on that one - the monk could say one word a year and over the course of 6 years he said "I.......... Don't........ Like....... The....... Food....... Here.

The prior shook his head and said "You've been complaining ever since you got here".


----------



## Verne

The 10 things men know about women

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10) they have boobs


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## zontar

Then there was the monk who converted a guy from the village they were near--and he got him to also join the monastery

It was a two point conversion.


----------



## Verne

For the downhilling MTBers in the group, here's what I'd like to call a big NOPE run


----------



## Grainslayer

Verne said:


> For the downhilling MTBers in the group, here's what I'd like to call a big NOPE run


Man that course is rough.


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket

101 uses for duct tape


Our favorite reason is that we use it in our duct tape wart removal method as a natural wart remover
Pirate-style eye patch
Get your mother-in-law to finally be quiet.
Make it into a stylish envelope
Patch broken pottery
Cover a table with duct tape for a washable, sturdy, semi-permanent covering
Mend broken eyeglasses
Keep messy wires wrapped together and organized
Fold in half, sticky sides together, cut in thin strips and use it to knit or crochet fashionable sweaters and vests.
Use it to replace torn bookbinding.
Fasten a diaper closed when the Velcro tab gets torn off
Put a straight line of duct tape down on your floor—practice walking on it without falling off, to improve your balance.
Stick it to the bottom of your chairs so they won’t mark up the floor.
Cover an old jacket with duct tape to make it waterproof.
Use it to hold plastic cups in place in the dishwasher so they don’t flip upside down and fill with mucky water.
Use a strip of duct tape to add length to your child’s pants or skirts when they grow taller.
Use a strip to mark off boundaries and territories in the car to keep fighting siblings separated.
Cover the outside of a paper shopping bag with duct tape to make it sturdy and reusable.
Tin Man costume
Wad into a ball for a cat toy
Make into a collar for your dog
Form it into letters to teach your child the alphabet
Wrap it around a wad of rags for a puppy chew toy
Tape your covers to the outside of your bed so your partner stops stealing them
Hold wounds together
Make it into chess pieces for a one-of-a-kind chess set
Cover your wheels to make unique hubcaps
Frame a picture with it
Use it to keep your socks from falling down
When learning a foreign language, use it to label objects around your house in the new language
Make matching book covers for all your books
Hold your cell phone to your ear when driving–who needs a Bluetooth?
Wrap it around your finger to help you remember something
Cover up missing teeth
Seal a chip bag closed
Send it to Washington so they can use it to fix the economy
Make it into a checkbook cover
Hold shoes together when they start to fall apart
Mark off a hopscotch court in your driveway
Use it to replace a broken zipper
Use the sticky side to remove lint and pet hair from clothing
Play horseshoes by attempting to toss the rolls onto an upright post from a distance
Attach cucumber, tomato, and bean vines to garden stakes
Have a contest with your friends to see who can make a roll of duct tape roll the farthest distance
Attach your license plate to your car when the screws fall out
Duct tape your shotgun or rifle to the back window of your pick-up truck—no need for an expensive gun rack
Use it to reinforce the knees on little boys’ pants
When you’re out hunting and don’t have a pick-up truck, duct tape the deer to the hood of your car to bring it home
Hang your stockings at Christmas with duct tape
Use it to remove warts, studies show it works!
Patch tears in your tent
Attach Christmas ornaments to your Christmas tree
Duct tape your knuckles to protect them in a fistfight
When captured by aliens, trade a roll of duct tape for your freedom
Use it to keep your lunch sack closed
Duct tape your refrigerator closed when you’re on a diet
Make faces on milk containers
Make a utility belt
Use it instead of toilet paper to roll someone’s yard
Give it out to trick or treaters on Halloween
Fashion it into a welcome mat for your front door.
Wrap it around a bunch of wildflowers for a bouquet.
Watchband
Pocket protector
Suspenders
Remove unwanted body hair-Rip!
Use it as fish bait—the fish will be attracted to its shiny surface
Give yourself a tummy tuck with duct tape
Use a short strip, folded with sticky side together, for a bookmark
Set the roll on the floor of your car for a convenient cup holder.
Patch your child’s plastic swimming pool
Make a shower curtain
Duct tape your bedroom window so it will be dark if you need to sleep during the day
Patch a vacuum cleaner hose
Patch your canoe or kayak
Hang balloons or streamers from a chandelier
Hang photos and memos in your cubicle
Duct tape plastic on your car to cover a broken window
Use red duct tape to patch a broken taillight
Use as a rope to escape out a window
In a pinch, for toilet paper. Hint—use the non-sticky side
Replace torn webbing in a lawn chair
Make it into a race track for toy cars
Patch bullet holes in your fighter jet
Robot costume
Patch a water hose
Use as a blindfold
A remedy for when your eyebrows grow together
Use reflective duct tape as a mirror
Patch your roof
Keep a lid on the trash can
Cut it into strips and weave baskets
Use it to cover an old clipboard. Why? I have no idea, but people do it
Save it to use as a currency if civilization falls
Tape logs together to make a raft
Makes a great straightjacket
Bind loose papers together into a booklet
Make an armband to protest your pet peeve
use it for a headband—your hair will definitely stay in place
Homemade wedding bands—make a matched set.
And perhaps the most surprising use of all—use it to work on your ducts!


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> 101 uses for duct tape
> 
> 
> Our favorite reason is that we use it in our duct tape wart removal method as a natural wart remover
> Pirate-style eye patch
> Get your mother-in-law to finally be quiet.
> Make it into a stylish envelope
> Patch broken pottery
> Cover a table with duct tape for a washable, sturdy, semi-permanent covering
> Mend broken eyeglasses
> Keep messy wires wrapped together and organized
> Fold in half, sticky sides together, cut in thin strips and use it to knit or crochet fashionable sweaters and vests.
> Use it to replace torn bookbinding.
> Fasten a diaper closed when the Velcro tab gets torn off
> Put a straight line of duct tape down on your floor—practice walking on it without falling off, to improve your balance.
> Stick it to the bottom of your chairs so they won’t mark up the floor.
> Cover an old jacket with duct tape to make it waterproof.
> Use it to hold plastic cups in place in the dishwasher so they don’t flip upside down and fill with mucky water.
> Use a strip of duct tape to add length to your child’s pants or skirts when they grow taller.
> Use a strip to mark off boundaries and territories in the car to keep fighting siblings separated.
> Cover the outside of a paper shopping bag with duct tape to make it sturdy and reusable.
> Tin Man costume
> Wad into a ball for a cat toy
> Make into a collar for your dog
> Form it into letters to teach your child the alphabet
> Wrap it around a wad of rags for a puppy chew toy
> Tape your covers to the outside of your bed so your partner stops stealing them
> Hold wounds together
> Make it into chess pieces for a one-of-a-kind chess set
> Cover your wheels to make unique hubcaps
> Frame a picture with it
> Use it to keep your socks from falling down
> When learning a foreign language, use it to label objects around your house in the new language
> Make matching book covers for all your books
> Hold your cell phone to your ear when driving–who needs a Bluetooth?
> Wrap it around your finger to help you remember something
> Cover up missing teeth
> Seal a chip bag closed
> Send it to Washington so they can use it to fix the economy
> Make it into a checkbook cover
> Hold shoes together when they start to fall apart
> Mark off a hopscotch court in your driveway
> Use it to replace a broken zipper
> Use the sticky side to remove lint and pet hair from clothing
> Play horseshoes by attempting to toss the rolls onto an upright post from a distance
> Attach cucumber, tomato, and bean vines to garden stakes
> Have a contest with your friends to see who can make a roll of duct tape roll the farthest distance
> Attach your license plate to your car when the screws fall out
> Duct tape your shotgun or rifle to the back window of your pick-up truck—no need for an expensive gun rack
> Use it to reinforce the knees on little boys’ pants
> When you’re out hunting and don’t have a pick-up truck, duct tape the deer to the hood of your car to bring it home
> Hang your stockings at Christmas with duct tape
> Use it to remove warts, studies show it works!
> Patch tears in your tent
> Attach Christmas ornaments to your Christmas tree
> Duct tape your knuckles to protect them in a fistfight
> When captured by aliens, trade a roll of duct tape for your freedom
> Use it to keep your lunch sack closed
> Duct tape your refrigerator closed when you’re on a diet
> Make faces on milk containers
> Make a utility belt
> Use it instead of toilet paper to roll someone’s yard
> Give it out to trick or treaters on Halloween
> Fashion it into a welcome mat for your front door.
> Wrap it around a bunch of wildflowers for a bouquet.
> Watchband
> Pocket protector
> Suspenders
> Remove unwanted body hair-Rip!
> Use it as fish bait—the fish will be attracted to its shiny surface
> Give yourself a tummy tuck with duct tape
> Use a short strip, folded with sticky side together, for a bookmark
> Set the roll on the floor of your car for a convenient cup holder.
> Patch your child’s plastic swimming pool
> Make a shower curtain
> Duct tape your bedroom window so it will be dark if you need to sleep during the day
> Patch a vacuum cleaner hose
> Patch your canoe or kayak
> Hang balloons or streamers from a chandelier
> Hang photos and memos in your cubicle
> Duct tape plastic on your car to cover a broken window
> Use red duct tape to patch a broken taillight
> Use as a rope to escape out a window
> In a pinch, for toilet paper. Hint—use the non-sticky side
> Replace torn webbing in a lawn chair
> Make it into a race track for toy cars
> Patch bullet holes in your fighter jet
> Robot costume
> Patch a water hose
> Use as a blindfold
> A remedy for when your eyebrows grow together
> Use reflective duct tape as a mirror
> Patch your roof
> Keep a lid on the trash can
> Cut it into strips and weave baskets
> Use it to cover an old clipboard. Why? I have no idea, but people do it
> Save it to use as a currency if civilization falls
> Tape logs together to make a raft
> Makes a great straightjacket
> Bind loose papers together into a booklet
> Make an armband to protest your pet peeve
> use it for a headband—your hair will definitely stay in place
> Homemade wedding bands—make a matched set.
> And perhaps the most surprising use of all—use it to work on your ducts!


When I turned 50 my son wrapped 50 Loonies into a roll of Duct Tape.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> When I turned 50 my son wrapped 50 Loonies into a roll of Duct Tape.


I have an uncle who I gave 50 rolls of toilet paper to when he turned 50.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> And perhaps the most surprising use of all—use it to work on your ducts!


actually, as a ductman for the last 35 years, i can confidently tell you that we don't use duct tape for that. in fact, when on the job, if i need duct tape for something (such as binding some rod or whatever) i always ask a plumber. they always have duct tape. we never do.


----------



## Verne

http://imgur.com/fQIA4b2


----------



## Mooh

JBFairthorne said:


> I miss getting a fries and gravy at the Woolco food counter.


Me too.

My future and current bride worked at Woolworth's and Woolco stores back in the '80s, usually on cash. When we were dating we would meet for lunch at the lunch counter. Young love, ain't it grand?


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> http://imgur.com/fQIA4b2


----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> View attachment 331458


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> actually, as a ductman for the last 35 years, i can confidently tell you that we don't use duct tape for that. in fact, when on the job, if i need duct tape for something (such as binding some rod or whatever) i always ask a plumber. they always have duct tape. we never do.


Probably used more here than in your job.








And I've done this more than once.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> Me too.
> 
> My future and current bride worked at Woolworth's and Woolco stores back in the '80s, usually on cash. When we were dating we would meet for lunch at the lunch counter. Young love, ain't it grand?


Does your current bride know about your future bride. There can be hell to pay when they meet each other. Been there.


----------



## zontar

It's been an unprecedented spring and summer this year and we've all felt that. Earlier this year we took some time off from production to abide by CDC regulations. We also took this time to ensure we could provide a safe and adequate working environment for our employees' return. Today we are proud to be back in production with added safety protocols in place and a continued dedication to the Guild Legacy of exceptional craftsmanship, quality, and instruments that are Made To Be Played.


----------



## Lola

I just had the nicest thing happen to me! We were on our way to the cottage. We stopped at Tim’s to get a coffee and lone behold they don’t take cash, so the guy in front of me paid for everything on his debit card. I was so grateful. I offered him the cash when we got outside but he said no. What a nice young man.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yeah it’s always a pleasant surprise. I’ve been on both ends of that. Not just a Tim’s bit sometimes in a grocery or convenience store, restaurant. Wherever. It’s a good feeling either way.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> I just had the nicest thing happen to me! We were are on our way to the cottage. We stopped at Tim’s to get a coffee and lone behold they don’t take cash, so the guy in front of me paid for everything in his debit card. I was so grateful. I offered him the cash when we got outside but he said no. What a nice young man.


Isn't it illegal to refuse legal tender?


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Does your current bride know about your future bride. There can be hell to pay when they meet each other. Been there.


I knew a guy who had seperated from his wife and had a new girlfriend. HIs father died so he went down east for the funeral. He got back to find both his new girlfriend and wife dead in the girlfriend's house. They apparently didn't know each other either.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


> Isn't it illegal to refuse legal tender?


No, a retail outlet can specify any terms of payment they like legally.

There is a caveat though. It MAY violate provincial human rights codes. Discriminating against seniors, people who are disabled, impoverished or people who just don't have credit or debit cards.

So, it depends on who their law firm is.


----------



## JBFairthorne

butterknucket said:


> Isn't it illegal to refuse legal tender?


I looked this up recently.

No. It’s up to the business to decide what forms of payment they accept. If they decide they’ll only take chickens or goats...that the way it is


----------



## ol' 58

I watched an excellent documentary about ZZ Top on Netflix tonight. It made me want to to share this artwork of Billy F Gibbons that I found online recently.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I just had the nicest thing happen to me! We were on our way to the cottage. We stopped at Tim’s to get a coffee and lone behold they don’t take cash, so the guy in front of me paid for everything on his debit card. I was so grateful. I offered him the cash when we got outside but he said no. What a nice young man.


L&M takes cash--or least one of them does.
At least when I bought some cables they did.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> L&M takes cash--or least one of them does.
> At least when I bought some cables they did.


There's a lot of places around that have signs up saying they would prefer plastic of some sort but they will gladly accept cash. I have seen places that won't accept certain bills (usually older ones) or say $100 bill for a $2 coffee just after they open or anything bigger than a certain amount bill. There are also places that will only accept Canadian money or not give exchange on foreign money. You normally see signs posted.


----------



## Grainslayer

Electraglide said:


> There's a lot of places around that have signs up saying they would prefer plastic of some sort but they will gladly accept cash. You normally see signs posted.


I’ve experienced the same.Since covid hit and not working much myself,I’ve only really been spending at the grocery store and gas station for the most part and they are fine with cash.I usually pay cash but honestly don’t care either way.Last thing I want to do is cause any unnecessary stress for retail workers.Im sure they are dealing with enough stress already.


----------



## Electraglide

There one place here....Japanese based....that gives you a small tray to put your cash in and gives you back your change in that tray, which from what I understand is the Japanese way of doing this but they've been doing that since the store opened. Value Village was doing the tray thing but seems to have stopped. Some places wipe down the credit/debit card machines after each use and some don't.


----------



## Verne

It's funny how ads used to ring with "cash is king" not too long ago, and now it's gotten to "is cash okay" when it's time for pickup. I usually prefer cash for a used item off Kij or marketplace so it's tough sometimes to even buy used. I can see more debit apps being created to alleviate the cash exchanging hands at private sales.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> It's funny how ads used to ring with "cash is king" not too long ago, and now it's gotten to "is cash okay" when it's time for pickup. I usually prefer cash for a used item off Kij or marketplace so it's tough sometimes to even buy used. I can see more debit apps being created to alleviate the cash exchanging hands at private sales.


That won't happen for a long time especially for the one shot local deals. To say you don't accept cash would be a big deal breaker and the person buying would probably just go to the next ad. If you don't spring that on people until they show up and are ready to close the deal probably would piss off more than one person.


----------



## Verne

I make sure it's expressed during communications. If the person shows up and changes that, that sucks. Had it happen recently with some books for sale. I have no qualms taking cash, but some people do. Even if they have it, I don't understand the not wanting to use it for private sale. If I'll take cash, why EMT me while standing in my kitchen with cash in your wallet???


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> I make sure it's expressed during communications. If the person shows up and changes that, that sucks. Had it happen recently with some books for sale. I have no qualms taking cash, but some people do. Even if they have it, I don't understand the not wanting to use it for private sale. If I'll take cash, why EMT me while standing in my kitchen with cash in your wallet???


Any ad I've had on kijiji includes the words, "cash preferred". If a person shows up on a cash deal and asks if I'll do an EMT or some other sort of electronic payment I would probably say no. One bike I sold I went with the people to the bank and then an insurance company and the a registration place and the guy rode the bike home.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I’ve been to a few smaller establishments that have a jar by the register. At first it looks like a tip jar. Then you realize that it’s filled with some, presumably, germ killing liquid. People are ridiculous. I just shake my head and toss my $ in.


----------



## Electraglide

JBFairthorne said:


> I’ve been to a few smaller establishments that have a jar by the register. At first it looks like a tip jar. Then you realize that it’s filled with some, presumably, germ killing liquid. People are ridiculous. I just shake my head and toss my $ in.


This is from the Bank of Canada
"Repeated contact with substances such as bleach and ethanol resulted in damage that could make the notes unrecognizable as legitimate money," says spokeswoman Amelie Ferron-Craig".
and this was in the same article.
"An attempt by The Canadian Press to wipe down our plastic cash with the disinfectant Lysol started removing the pigment."


----------



## JBFairthorne

Never considered that it might damage the $.

I’ve often thought it would be funny (but not funny) if the heat from a dryer on high would result in a green lump where your 20s used to be.


----------



## jimsz

Our business has no problem taking cash. Since soap breaks down the membrane of Covid, thus killing it, we simply wipe down the cash with some warm water and soap, considering the polymer bank notes are resistant to moisture. After a bit, they dry out and are tossed into a bag for bank deposit. We've been doing this all year and have had no problems.


----------



## vadsy

jimsz said:


> Our business has no problem taking cash. Since soap breaks down the membrane of Covid, thus killing it, we simply wipe down the cash with some warm water and soap, considering the polymer bank notes are resistant to moisture. After a bit, they dry out and are tossed into a bag for bank deposit. We've been doing this all year and have had no problems.


Yep, this is what we did. Gets s little odd with higher quantities in lower denominations but it works or at least it gives me the confidence to handle it no problem. And I’ve always washed the bills before I give my kids allowance at the end of the month


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

vadsy said:


> Yep, this is what we did. Gets s little odd with higher quantities in lower denominations but it works or at least it gives me the confidence to handle it no problem. And I’ve always washed the bills before I give my kids allowance at the end of the month


Talk about your money laundering scheme.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Electraglide

JBFairthorne said:


> Never considered that it might damage the $.
> 
> I’ve often thought it would be funny (but not funny) if the heat from a dryer on high would result in a green lump where your 20s used to be.


Seems at times it does.








London woman waiting on Bank of Canada after envelope full of cash melts


This isn’t money burning a hole in your pocket — it’s money simply burning up.




lfpress.com


----------



## Electraglide

My nephew with a friend of his.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Diner is served.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Diner is served.


----------



## Kenmac

How cats see themselves. 😸










This was based on a Norman Rockwell self portrait painting that can be seen here:









Triple Self Portrait by Norman Rockwell Print


Triple Self Portrait by Norman Rockwell Canvas Print. All Wall Art can be optionally stretched or ordered as Paper Print.




wanford.com


----------



## zontar

Time again for:

You are the first American officer I have met. Hilts, isn't it?


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Time again for:
> 
> You are the first American officer I have met. Hilts, isn't it?


Captain.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Captain.


Captain Hilts, actually.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Isn't it illegal to refuse legal tender?





butterknucket said:


> Isn't it illegal to refuse legal tender?





butterknucket said:


> Isn't it illegal to refuse legal tender?



Don’t forget too that this is COVID. Stores want you to pay by a touch less form of payment which means they can specify how you pay ie debit, credit/no cash!


----------



## Lola

HAPPY THANKSGIVING.

We decided to have our Thanksgiving at the cottage. My husband and I didn’t have to do anything. After doing Thanksgiving for 30+ yrs the youngsters took over and did everything from the stuffing to the gravy. It was really nice to have a break from all the craziness.


Remember: this is NOT the day to count calories! Lol just enjoy!

FYI just socializing within our family bubble.


----------



## Milkman

Because of the fact that I'm in a high risk category for serious harm from Covid-19 and also that my grand daughter is attending school, we won't be having our traditional family Thanksgiving dinner this year.

We'll have a nice meal but not a gathering.

I wouldn't expect things to be much better by Christmas.


----------



## butterknucket

I wonder if we're going to be in this for quite a while, maybe even another year or more.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I wonder if we're going to be in this for quite a while, maybe even another year or more.


Depending on who you choose to listen to, possibly more. Personally I'm going to keep on doing what I've been doing which among other things means getting out today and seeing what stores are open. Maybe hitting a bank machine and going to a casino for an hr. or two.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Don’t forget too that this is COVID. Stores want you to pay by a touch less form of payment which means they can specify how you pay ie debit, credit/no cash!


Around here stores just want you to pay.....a lot. Debit, credit, cash....it don't matter just as long as you're in there buying and paying.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 331780


Sounds like something from this book we had to read at school in the early 60's.








Same time as we read this one.


----------



## butterknucket

I've read both of those, many years ago.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> View attachment 331785


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I've read both of those, many years ago.


We had to, along with Animal Farm, Lord of The Flies, Martian Chronicles etc.. good reading.


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> Because of the fact that I'm in a high risk category for serious harm from Covid-19 and also that my grand daughter is attending school, we won't be having our traditional family Thanksgiving dinner this year.
> 
> We'll have a nice meal but not a gathering.
> 
> I wouldn't expect things to be much better by Christmas.


We do what we have to--hope it gets better soon, so you and many others (Including people I know) can get back to seeing others more often.
& Celebrating as well.


----------



## mhammer

You know how sometimes you see something, absent-mindedly, and misinterpret it for a few tenths of a second before you recognize it?

Saturday morning I went for my flu shot at a nearby Loblaw's pharmacy. I was the first person there, and took a seat in the waiting area by the end of the aisle while the just-arrived pharmacist got set up. Directly in front of me, about 4ft away, and in the very last bay of shelves was all the "family planning" and "romantic enhancement" products. Just to the left of that bay was a number of shelves of various dermatological products and treatments for wounds, psoriasis, and such. At eye level in front of me, while I'm sitting, are the many kinds of lubricants, KY and others. Not being a cellphone owner/user, I busy myself while waiting by scanning the packaging of the products on the shelves. My eyes scan across the shelf at eye level, and continue leftwards. The first thing I see, jumping out at me, is a container that says in large black block letters "Krack Kreme". My first thought is "Well THAT'S rather impolite and glib!", before realizing it was a topical cream for cracked feet.

Like many things in life, I guess you have to give it a moment to sink in.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

mhammer said:


> "Krack Kreme". My first thought is "Well THAT'S rather impolite and glib!"


Sounds like something to treat "athlete's arse"...lol


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> You know how sometimes you see something, absent-mindedly, and misinterpret it for a few tenths of a second before you recognize it?
> 
> Saturday morning I went for my flu shot at a nearby Loblaw's pharmacy. I was the first person there, and took a seat in the waiting area by the end of the aisle while the just-arrived pharmacist got set up. Directly in front of me, about 4ft away, and in the very last bay of shelves was all the "family planning" and "romantic enhancement" products. Just to the left of that bay was a number of shelves of various dermatological products and treatments for wounds, psoriasis, and such. At eye level in front of me, while I'm sitting, are the many kinds of lubricants, KY and others. Not being a cellphone owner/user, I busy myself while waiting by scanning the packaging of the products on the shelves. My eyes scan across the shelf at eye level, and continue leftwards. The first thing I see, jumping out at me, is a container that says in large black block letters "Krack Kreme". My first thought is "Well THAT'S rather impolite and glib!", before realizing it was a topical cream for cracked feet.
> 
> Like many things in life, I guess you have to give it a moment to sink in.


They know they have a captive audience and have you noticed that close by the condoms and family planning and lubricant shelves are the diapers and breast feeding and baby things? When you got to "Krack Kreme" I thought, that's a line of over rated donuts isn't it?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 331833


Needs bigger bars and take the chain off the drunk wife cart so it's easier to dump her at the curb.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Marshmallow farm.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Sneaky

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jTZgSG


----------



## Electraglide

No. Go away. 








It's just the beginning of Oct.


----------



## Milkman

'scuse me, while I eat this fly....



zontar said:


> View attachment 331958


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> No. Go away.
> View attachment 331990
> 
> It's just the beginning of Oct.


I'd say it's time to head to Florida, but that's out of the question now.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I'd say it's time to head to Florida, but that's out of the question now.


For some. Can't drive there but how about flying?


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> For some. Can't drive there but how about flying?


I thought the border was closed to flights as well.


----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


> I thought the border was closed to flights as well.


Closed about as tight as a hooker's knees


----------



## Waldo97

Electraglide said:


> Marshmallow farm.
> View attachment 331936


----------



## Cardamonfrost

Verne said:


> For the downhilling MTBers in the group, here's what I'd like to call a big NOPE run


What in the f**k was that?! That dude was jumping 10ft gaps. Nope X1000. Actually I don't have enough nopes for that. Whoa.
C


----------



## butterknucket

allthumbs56 said:


> Closed about as tight as a hooker's knees


So you're saying as long as you've got enough money?


----------



## Milkman

Cardamonfrost said:


> What in the f**k was that?! That dude was jumping 10ft gaps. Nope X1000. Actually I don't have enough nopes for that. Whoa.
> C


I agree wholeheartedly and so does my son, who had to be air lifted off of Whistler five or six years ago while participating in that sport and who now has a titanium rod and some plates and screws holding his left femur together.


----------



## Verne

Cardamonfrost said:


> What in the f**k was that?! That dude was jumping 10ft gaps. Nope X1000. Actually I don't have enough nopes for that. Whoa.
> C



That was just a practice run. Imagine that at race speed?? Like I said, it's a big NOPE run no matter what it's called.


----------



## vadsy

Verne said:


> That was just a practice run. Imagine that at race speed?? Like I said, it's a big NOPE run no matter what it's called.


that run had a little bit of everything in it. but I certainly wouldn't be racing down something like that. out of everything I've tried the rocky trails and cliffs is the scariest, big gaps and air is fine if you go the right speed, heck, let gravity and the bike do the work. Vernon and Whistler are great for flow and rhythm,. Kicking Horse in Golden is a tough ride with the amount of jagged rock and shale everywhere.

edit'; now I sound like Electricglide


----------



## Verne

I'm still old school. Fastest line is on the ground. Reckless abandon scares the living shit out of me. I love climbing mind you. My riding buddies think I'm fucked. HAHA


----------



## vadsy

Verne said:


> I'm still old school. Fastest line is on the ground. Reckless abandon scares the living shit out of me. I love climbing mind you. My riding buddies think I'm fucked. HAHA


climbing? they have chairlifts for that


----------



## Verne

HAHAHA. I'm in Ontario, hours from the escarpment. There's nothing local that requires a chairlift. The GTA guys may have more reason to use one, but not when you get down near the US/Ont border. It's pretty flat down here.


----------



## Lola

Thx to those who replied with some compassion and kindness to the toxic family thread. Adios!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Grainslayer

Milkman said:


> I agree wholeheartedly and so does my son, who had to be air lifted off of Whistler five or six years ago while participating in that sport and who now has a titanium rod and some plates and screws holding his left femur together.


I got to have 2 pretty major shoulder,collar bone surgeries courtesy of whistler mountain bike park.I feel it every day. It was sure fun before I ate shit.🤪hahaha That’s kinda why I got back into playing guitar.It doesn’t hurt as much breaking strings as it does breaking bones.👍


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I thought the border was closed to flights as well.


From what I understand you still can but you might end up sitting in your hotel looking at the walls for 2 weeks or so. Or you might be turned back. That's on the whim of the border guard. I wouldn't mention that you smoke pot. Aside from a few exceptions you can't drive.....legally.


----------



## sillyak

This is me:


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> That was just a practice run. Imagine that at race speed?? Like I said, it's a big NOPE run no matter what it's called.


But cover that with snow and people will pay big bucks to stand in a line up at sub zero weather only to have someone else run into them or ski off into the trees. 


vadsy said:


> that run had a little bit of everything in it. but I certainly wouldn't be racing down something like that. out of everything I've tried the rocky trails and cliffs is the scariest, big gaps and air is fine if you go the right speed, heck, let gravity and the bike do the work. Vernon and Whistler are great for flow and rhythm,. Revelstoke is a tough ride with the amount of jagged rock and shale everywhere.
> 
> edit'; now I sound like Electricglide


When you go up to the Star at Vernon and take the back trail that ends up at the cross country area and then go down towards town you'll go thru some of my brother's property. Some of the trails from Becker Lake to Lavington aren't that bad either. Same with the one from Dixon Dam down. We used to use some of them for motorcycle trials racing....going from the bottom to the top and then come back down again.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/jbnbuk


----------



## butterknucket

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/jbtpmz


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


>


Oh oh, everyone's gonna break their mother's back in that line. 😳


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> Oh oh, everyone's gonna break their mother's back in that line. 😳


Good point. Stepping on a crack is bad enough but standing right on the crack can't be good for poor ol' Mom.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


That's my buddy Danny back in the late 80's!


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## zontar

Released October 2020


----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

*Man On Abbey Road Cover Doesn't Like The Beatles*
Imagine never having listened to Abbey Road. No, imagine never having listened to Abbey Road but being featured right on the cover. Paul Cole was accidentally included in the album as he watched the foursome one by one cross the street while on vacation in London. He thought they were just 4 "kooks." Yes, just 4 world renowned kooks!


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Ricktoberfest

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 332253


Somebody’s gotta figure out their date format. Either it’s the 31st month in the first one or the 13th month in the second


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

I hope this brightens everyone's day.


----------



## Electraglide

Ricktoberfest said:


> Somebody’s gotta figure out their date format. Either it’s the 31st month in the first one or the 13th month in the second
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Month/day/year in both of them from the looks of it.


----------



## Verne

@butterknucket

The proverbial "shit eating grin" right there.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> View attachment 332273


Is that David?


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> View attachment 332450


----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## High/Deaf

Ricktoberfest said:


> Somebody’s gotta figure out their date format. Either it’s the 31st month in the first one or the 13th month in the second


Month / day / year in both cases, as @Electraglide pointed out. So going from Dec 31, 2020 to the next day.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder




----------



## Ricktoberfest

High/Deaf said:


> Month / day / year in both cases, as @Electraglide pointed out. So going from Dec 31, 2020 to the next day.


Looks like I missed the joke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder

Ricktoberfest said:


> Looks like I missed the joke


New Years eve, he thinks 2020 will finally be over. But it just keeps going.


----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## Ricktoberfest

jb welder said:


> New Years eve, he thinks 2020 will finally be over. But it just keeps going.


I missed it cause I was having a discussion on a different board about Americans and their stupid date format and for some reason it just stuck with me and I didn’t get it. I get it now. The year that never ends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

interesting design, interesting sound, a pretty good player. if you have $5k to spend on an acoustic, you can have one too


----------



## Electraglide

Ricktoberfest said:


> I missed it cause I was having a discussion on a different board about Americans and their stupid date format and for some reason it just stuck with me and I didn’t get it. I get it now. The year that never ends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot of things use the Month/Day/Year format.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


>


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 332581


That's how I sing it.


----------



## Milkman

Ricktoberfest said:


> I missed it cause I was having a discussion on a different board about Americans and their stupid date format and for some reason it just stuck with me and I didn’t get it. I get it now. The year that never ends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My policy (whenever I have the choice) is to use this format for dates:

Oct 20, 2020

I agree that numerical date formats are perfect for getting things wrong.

11/2/2020

Is that November 2 or February 11? Some will see it either way.

I prefer to make it clear.


----------



## Mooh

I always do day/month/year, whether it's 20/10/20, or 20 October 2020, because it represents an ascending length of time with each figure, and admit it wouldn't be everyone's choice.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> I always do day/month/year, whether it's 20/10/20, or 20 October 2020, because it represents an ascending length of time with each figure, and admit it wouldn't be everyone's choice.



That's why I decided on spelling out the month. I've seen more than one example of someone misinterpreting a date stated numerically.

There's no way (unless the person is unable to read and understand English) to mistake Nov 2, 2020 for February 11, 2020, but 11/2/2020 could be either, as could 2020/11/2 or 2020/2/11....


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Mooh said:


> I always do day/month/year, whether it's 20/10/20, or 20 October 2020, because it represents an ascending length of time with each figure, and admit it wouldn't be everyone's choice.


That's the European conventional way of doing it and it makes sense. Shortest time period to longest. It's only North America where they screw things up. Like, there's even people on this continent who pronounce "Z" as zee instead of zed, and they even leave out "U's" in some words. They also say aluminum instead of aluminium. Some folks just have to be contrary I guess...lol. Whole countries seperated by a common language.


----------



## laristotle

Jim DaddyO said:


> Some folks just have to be contrary I guess


Like using Phillips instead of the much superior Robertson screws/drivers.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

Deja Vu perhaps?




__





Sick president. Global pandemic. Racial injustice. Welcome to the U.S. election… of 1920.






www.msn.com




As far as forms go, I've filled out quite a few, mostly Gov't of some sort, where it is printed in various spots date (or birth date) that is YYYY/MM/DD. If someone asks me my birthday, such as at a pharmacy when picking up a prescription, I go.....12, 23, '49. I've been doing that all my life. Same on forms where it's not marked. Most people get it.


----------



## blueshores_guy

All this talk about date formats has stirred up some memories of the year 2000 debacle.
In late 1986 I was commissioned to design and write a new business system. The client was a medium-sized distribution company I had done work for previously.
They were operating on software approaching 20 years old, and wanted to start completely fresh. A great opportunity for me.

When I got to the stage of laying out all the data file contents, right away the question of dates came up. Their old system used a 6-digit MMDDYY format. 
This had proved fairly inconvenient (from a programming standpoint) in that any output requiring data in date sequence, whether ascending or descending,
required an intermediate step to convert the MMDDYY fields to something that could be appropriately sorted.
The year 2000 issue was definitely out there in 1986, but not much was happening yet as it wasn't deemed particularly urgent.

I decided on an 8-digit YYYYMMDD format for every date stored in the system, for two reasons:


> It immediately eliminated the intermediate processing required to present data in date sequence; and
> It handily dealt with the upcoming year 2000 issue with the simple expedient of storing the year portion as four digits.


Input of dates from users stayed the same as they were accustomed to: MMDDYY. But the data files had the dates stored as 8 digits everywhere.
Output of dates on screen pages or printed documents varied according to usage; internal reports used a YYYY MM/DD format, documents going outside the
company, like purchase orders or invoices, usually converted dates using alpha month abbreviations (e.g. Oct 20 2020) so there could be no possible misinterpretation.

At some point in 1999 (wow, they left it a bit late, didn't they?) I was tasked with the job of preparing a report for management outlining what steps were necessary for the
software to accommodate the year 2000, and provide a timeline and budget for the necessary modifications. 
This report had to be comprehensive enough to satisfy the company's auditors, and was required immediately, if not sooner.
So the same day, I submitted my one-paragraph report, which said that the system required zero modifications whatsoever to meet the year 2000 requirements, and the only
timeline and budget issues depended on when and how exacting the auditors wanted to be about testing to verify my claim. You can probably guess the result.
Nobody believed me, and various tests were conducted at a backup site. Without issue, I might add.

Their new system, which had gone live in 1988, operated successfully until 2015, when a new CEO decided that SAP was his software of choice.
He ended up losing his job as a result of that ghastly and hideously expensive conversion.


----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


> That's the European conventional way of doing it and it makes sense. Shortest time period to longest. It's only North America where they screw things up. Like, there's even people on this continent who pronounce "Z" as zee instead of zed, and they even leave out "U's" in some words. They also say aluminum instead of aluminium. Some folks just have to be contrary I guess...lol. Whole countries seperated by a common language.


The reason people tend to use month, day, year over here is because that's how you would say it. Not many people would say the 3rd of March, 2020. They would more likely say March 3rd, 2020.

Still not good enough in my opinion. I'll keep writing it out and anybody who says they mistook one of my dates in that way is probably full of it.


----------



## High/Deaf

People, it was just a joke, just a little single pane guffaw.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Waldo97

Mooh said:


> I always do day/month/year, whether it's 20/10/20, or 20 October 2020, because it represents an ascending length of time with each figure, and admit it wouldn't be everyone's choice.


I use year/month/day because it sorts better.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## bzrkrage

High/Deaf said:


> People, it was just a joke, just a little single pane guffaw.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


>









Jim DaddyO said:


> Like, there's even people on this continent who pronounce "Z" as zee instead of zed


no one in their right mind says "zed zed top" zed is wrong, and it's stupid


----------



## Waldo97

cheezyridr said:


> no one in their right mind says "zed zed top" zed is wrong, and it's stupid


'Cause if you say "zed" (like the rest of the world) the song won't rhyme!


----------



## Verne

But it will always be a Zed 28 because Zee 28 sounds stupid.


----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> But it will always be a Zed 28 because Zee 28 sounds stupid.


you don't get to change the name of an iconic _american_ muscle car just because you don't like it's proper pronunciation.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

I guess if you can swap out a guitar because of a broken string or some other problem you can swap out a piano.


----------



## Electraglide

This ain't a zee bra, it's a double Zed.


----------



## jb welder

cheezyridr said:


> no one in their right mind says "zed zed top" zed is wrong, and it's stupid


'zee's dead baby, zee's dead' just ain't workin for me.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## zontar

Arthur Dent, a perfectly ordinary Earthman, was rather surprised when his friend Ford Prefect suddenly revealed himself to be from a small planet somewhere in the vicinity of Betelgeuse, and not from Guildford after all.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> no one in their right mind says "zed zed top" zed is wrong, and it's stupid


One reason we use Zed, besides the fact that it's correct, is to avoid confusing Americans when we try to relay information to them containing the letter Z.

I can't tell you how many times the letter C is confused with the letter Z over the phone. They sound the same, add a bit of line distortion from the phone....nobody knows what the fuck you said. Was that C or Z?

That's why the military uses the phoneticized alphabet (Alpha, Bravo, Charlie, Delta.....Zulu, et cetera (to avoid miscommunication).

Sayin Zee sounds far too similar to C and is often and easily confused.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> But it will always be a Zed 28 because Zee 28 sounds stupid.


Not to mention, nobody ever said Zee's dead.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Lola

I can’t post pictures or videos? Does anyone know why?


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I can’t post pictures or videos? Does anyone know why?


Click the settings icon. Something about bb code.....fixed.


----------



## Milkman

Still can't post a pic unless I reply quoting someone.

Something is off.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> I can’t post pictures or videos? Does anyone know why?


Ask @GCAdmin1


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Ask @GCAdmin1


I had the same problem. It seems to be fixed now.


----------



## Electraglide

Do a copy and paste?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 332923


actually, alyssa milano did it first, and she's a brunette. and as it turns out, it's not actually as stupid as it seems. according to recent studies by the cdc, the mask doesn't do jack shit anyhow. of course, many of us with functioning brains didn't need the cdc to tell us this. we had 2 clues right from the start:

1) while wearing your mask, stand next to someone who just farted. while you are smelling the fart, understand that smells are particulate. those particles are much bigger than the virus. 

2) while wearing your mask, put your glasses on. notice how they fog up? it's cause masks leak like the screen door on a polish submarine. would you go out on the ocean in a polish sub with a screen door? yet, loads of people walk around wearing a mask and think it's making them safe. 

that blonde is probably still stupid. using the mask for an indicator is inaccurate


----------



## vadsy

yikescringe


----------



## Verne

Dent Arthur Dent. Don't forget your towel.


----------



## oldjoat

every one should know where their towel is.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guitar101

cheezyridr said:


> actually, alyssa milano did it first, and she's a brunette. and as it turns out, it's not actually as stupid as it seems. according to recent studies by the cdc, the mask doesn't do jack shit anyhow. of course, many of us with functioning brains didn't need the cdc to tell us this. we had 2 clues right from the start:
> 
> 1) while wearing your mask, stand next to someone who just farted. while you are smelling the fart, understand that smells are particulate. those particles are much bigger than the virus.
> 
> 2) while wearing your mask, put your glasses on. notice how they fog up? it's cause masks leak like the screen door on a polish submarine. would you go out on the ocean in a polish sub with a screen door? yet, loads of people walk around wearing a mask and think it's making them safe.
> 
> that blonde is probably still stupid. using the mask for an indicator is inaccurate


Try this. Put on a mask and see if you can blow out a candle. (not the one in the picture) I'll bet you can't do it.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> actually, alyssa milano did it first, and she's a brunette. and as it turns out, it's not actually as stupid as it seems. according to recent studies by the cdc, the mask doesn't do jack shit anyhow. of course, many of us with functioning brains didn't need the cdc to tell us this. we had 2 clues right from the start:
> 
> 1) while wearing your mask, stand next to someone who just farted. while you are smelling the fart, understand that smells are particulate. those particles are much bigger than the virus.
> 
> 2) while wearing your mask, put your glasses on. notice how they fog up? it's cause masks leak like the screen door on a polish submarine. would you go out on the ocean in a polish sub with a screen door? yet, loads of people walk around wearing a mask and think it's making them safe.
> 
> that blonde is probably still stupid. using the mask for an indicator is inaccurate


This Alyssa?








As far as your fart analogy goes, seems it wrong.








If Masks Work, Why Can I Smell Farts?


In this global coronavirus pandemic, the Center for Disease Control (CDC) recommends that people wear cloth masks in situations that…




medium.com




Corona virus seems to be a lot bigger. And when it's cold glasses fog up with or without a mask. Happens all the time. When it's warm they don't.


----------



## ol' 58

Deleted. Repeated post.


----------



## Milkman

I'll take the word of science. Don't want to wear a mask? No problem. As long as you don't come within nut kicking distance of me or my loved ones you won't suffer any ill effects and neither will I.

Win = Win


----------



## Mooh

Sure, autumn is so lovely. Whatever.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 333004
> 
> 
> Sure, autumn is so lovely. Whatever.


Trades? It's -12 here right now with maybe some more snow.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> View attachment 333004
> 
> 
> Sure, autumn is so lovely. Whatever.


I get it, but yes, Autumn is my favorite season overall. I could do without the rain, but the summer heat is more of a discomfort for me.

I sure wouldn't want to live in a place where there wasn't a change of seasons.


----------



## Fred Gifford

cheezyridr said:


> actually, alyssa milano did it first, and she's a brunette. and as it turns out, it's not actually as stupid as it seems. according to recent studies by the cdc, the mask doesn't do jack shit anyhow. of course, many of us with functioning brains didn't need the cdc to tell us this. we had 2 clues right from the start:
> 
> 1) while wearing your mask, stand next to someone who just farted. while you are smelling the fart, understand that smells are particulate. those particles are much bigger than the virus.
> 
> 2) while wearing your mask, put your glasses on. notice how they fog up? it's cause masks leak like the screen door on a polish submarine. would you go out on the ocean in a polish sub with a screen door? yet, loads of people walk around wearing a mask and think it's making them safe.
> 
> that blonde is probably still stupid. using the mask for an indicator is inaccurate


I thought a fart was under the category of a gas or vapour and air-bourne particulate was something larger or more defined such as a speck of dust .. of course I certainly don't know much about the subject


----------



## brucew

Well, winter's here, had a good fall after harvest, got lot's of fall stuff done (picking rock, digging boulders, ripping grass around sloughs). Bad drought, less than 4/10 rain from last winter to after cereals swathed (course, 2 days after swathed got another 4/10's rain(nothing like lowering the quality of a bad crop)). Worst crop ever, but no major breakdowns. (always small ones, that's to be expected).

Machinery's put to bed. Last yr finished combining Oct 26th in intermittent snow, so no fall work which made the spring very hectic.
Next yr's another year and with getting fall work done we're way ahead of the game for next spring.

Hope everyone's doing well. Finally have time to start learning all the songs I found over the summer.


----------



## brucew




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

brucew said:


> Well, winter's here, had a good fall after harvest, got lot's of fall stuff done (picking rock, digging boulders, ripping grass around sloughs). Bad drought, less than 4/10 rain from last winter to after cereals swathed (course, 2 days after swathed got another 4/10's rain(nothing like lowering the quality of a bad crop)). Worst crop ever, but no major breakdowns. (always small ones, that's to be expected).
> 
> Machinery's put to bed. Last yr finished combining Oct 26th in intermittent snow, so no fall work which made the spring very hectic.
> Next yr's another year and with getting fall work done we're way ahead of the game for next spring.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well. Finally have time to start learning all the songs I found over the summer.


Reminds me of this song.




but, next year will be better. Right?


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> But it will always be a Zed 28 because Zee 28 sounds stupid.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

Electraglide said:


> Trades? It's -12 here right now with maybe some more snow.


September through to mid October was nice. No Snow in Edmonton, didn't go below 0C in the city in September. Then last weekend came and it was like Old Man Winter looked around and said WTF!! Oh NO! Enough of this shit!! I am back and I am NOT leaving you mother******s


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> This Alyssa?
> And when it's cold glasses fog up with or without a mask. Happens all the time. When it's warm they don't.


not true at all. i wear safety glasses all day 5 days a week. they fog up in the summertime alot.


----------



## Milkman

Frankly, even after we have an effective vaccine I suspect we'll continue wearing masks in some environments. I wear glasses and with a decent mask with a formable nose piece, they don't fog up. It's really not a big deal for us.

I have adapted, and with more of these pandemics potentially on the horizon, I'm ok to expand the use of masks and can accept that it's a part of our new reality.


----------



## WCGill

OK, let’s draw these two side by side. I’m going to represent the coronavirus as a red sphere since that’s the way that everyone seems to display it.















Sulfur Dioxide and Coronavirus
That’s the bet I can do. In this diagram, I made the SO2 with a diameter of 4 pixels and the coronavirus with a diameter of 1664 pixels. If I made the coronavirus small enough to fit in the image, you wouldn’t be able to see the sulfur dioxide.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> not true at all. i wear safety glasses all day 5 days a week. they fog up in the summertime alot.


My glasses go on as my feet come out of bed and come off as I climb back in. It's been that way for more than 30 years. On occasion saftey googles will fog up in the summer depending on the humidity but the only time my glasses would fog up in the summer would have been going from a cool and damp morning into a hot and humid green house. The lenses of my glasses are hardened so they are also safety glasses and they go dark in the sunshine.


----------



## Milkman

WCGill said:


> OK, let’s draw these two side by side. I’m going to represent the coronavirus as a red sphere since that’s the way that everyone seems to display it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sulfur Dioxide and Coronavirus
> That’s the bet I can do. In this diagram, I made the SO2 with a diameter of 4 pixels and the coronavirus with a diameter of 1664 pixels. If I made the coronavirus small enough to fit in the image, you wouldn’t be able to see the sulfur dioxide.



Ok, how about a similar graphic depiction of a droplet, containing hundreds or thousands of Corona virus. How big is that, because that's what the mask is supposed to stop, not individual virus.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Ok, how about a similar graphic depiction of a droplet, containing hundreds or thousands of Corona virus. How big is that, because that's what the mask is supposed to stop, not individual virus.


"But what about the size? It has a diameter of about 125 nanometers. So, let’s be clear about our units. First, there is the Angstrom (usually this is represented by the symbol Å). One Angstrom is equal to 10 raised to the negative 10th power (10^-10) meters. Second, there is the nanometer (nm). One nanometer is 10 raised to the negative 9th power meters. That means that the sulfur dioxide is about 0.3 nm."
So let's see there's 1000 nanometers in a micron so that's about 8 corona viruses per droplet. Now here's the tricky part,
"Voluntary coughs generated droplets ranging from 0.1 - 900 microns in size. Droplets of less than one-micron size represent 97% of the total number of measured droplets contained in the cough aerosol" so potentially there could be a hell of a lot of viruses there. Now as far as I know the N95 stops anything bigger than 5 microns so there is potential of a lot of droplets getting in and out of the mask.


Milkman said:


> View attachment 332981


Going by this diagram if droplets can get out of one mask then they can get in to another. You have to figure the little droplets are going to drift around for a while.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> "But what about the size? It has a diameter of about 125 nanometers. So, let’s be clear about our units. First, there is the Angstrom (usually this is represented by the symbol Å). One Angstrom is equal to 10 raised to the negative 10th power (10^-10) meters. Second, there is the nanometer (nm). One nanometer is 10 raised to the negative 9th power meters. That means that the sulfur dioxide is about 0.3 nm."
> So let's see there's 1000 nanometers in a micron so that's about 8 corona viruses per droplet. Now here's the tricky part,
> "Voluntary coughs generated droplets ranging from 0.1 - 900 microns in size. Droplets of less than one-micron size represent 97% of the total number of measured droplets contained in the cough aerosol" so potentially there could be a hell of a lot of viruses there. Now as far as I know the N95 stops anything bigger than 5 microns so there is potential of a lot of droplets getting in and out of the mask.
> 
> Going by this diagram if droplets can get out of one mask then they can get in to another. You have to figure the little droplets are going to drift around for a while.


You might be looking at the diagram backwards - the small circle (dot) is a fart molecule (which will go through your mask). The large dot - the one that you can only see a quarter of, is the Covid molecule.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> You might be looking at the diagram backwards - the small circle (dot) is a fart molecule (which will go through your mask). The large dot - the one that you can only see a quarter of, is the Covid molecule.


Nope, I know the little green dot is the sulpher dioxide molecule.....check out post #21,272. The covid is a hell of a lot bigger but at 125 nanometers a single one of those will go thru a mask too.


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> View attachment 333211


----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> Nope, I know the little green dot is the sulpher dioxide molecule.....check out post #21,272. The covid is a hell of a lot bigger but at 125 nanometers a single one of those will go thru a mask too.


Got it , thanks.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> I'm ok to expand the use of masks and can accept that it's a part of our new reality.


double-barrel fuck that. all day long. i dont want a "new reality", and i refuse to accept one. with our current treatments we are about a 97% survival rate for covid. that's only 2% less than the flu. we dont wear masks for the flu. the only time i wear a mask is if i go into a store, because it's gov't mandate. i have to wear one at work if i ride the hoist. once they release the vaccine, there will be no reason to continue forcing everyone to wear a useless mask. i'm going to wipe my ass with mine, and throw it into the street


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> double-barrel fuck that. all day long. i dont want a "new reality", and i refuse to accept one. with our current treatments we are about a 97% survival rate for covid. that's only 2% less than the flu. we dont wear masks for the flu. the only time i wear a mask is if i go into a store, because it's gov't mandate. i have to wear one at work if i ride the hoist. once they release the vaccine, there will be no reason to continue forcing everyone to wear a useless mask. i'm going to wipe my ass with mine, and throw it into the street


Fill yer boots.

There are more of these coming. It's not a pleasant idea, but denying it seems like a counterproductive approach.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 333070


Um, no thanks?


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 333070


But what if they already are? Aren't idle hands his workshop?


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> "But what about the size? It has a diameter of about 125 nanometers. So, let’s be clear about our units. First, there is the Angstrom (usually this is represented by the symbol Å). One Angstrom is equal to 10 raised to the negative 10th power (10^-10) meters. Second, there is the nanometer (nm). One nanometer is 10 raised to the negative 9th power meters. That means that the sulfur dioxide is about 0.3 nm."
> So let's see there's 1000 nanometers in a micron so that's about 8 corona viruses per droplet. Now here's the tricky part,
> "Voluntary coughs generated droplets ranging from 0.1 - 900 microns in size. Droplets of less than one-micron size represent 97% of the total number of measured droplets contained in the cough aerosol" so potentially there could be a hell of a lot of viruses there. Now as far as I know the N95 stops anything bigger than 5 microns so there is potential of a lot of droplets getting in and out of the mask.
> 
> Going by this diagram if droplets can get out of one mask then they can get in to another. You have to figure the little droplets are going to drift around for a while.


There is an easier way to measure nanometers. Stick your finger into a bucket of shit. Now pull out your finger and wipe it off with a clean cloth. Now smell your finger. What you smell is about one nanometer. 😷


----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## MarkM

Played with a red headed drummer in the early 80's, kept busting tips off his sticks so he played them backwards. He had one beat badaba badaba etc at a very fast rate, could play it for hours. Really fond of illicit substances and practices regularly. We called him super Dave , might be that guys relative?


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> View attachment 333429


That would be the before picture.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## ol' 58

Alsomooh said:


> View attachment 333499


I remember watching a movie when I was a kid, way too mature for me, called “They Shoot Horses Don’t They?”, which revolves around the marathon dances of the era. I would like to watch it again with adult been around the block eyes to get what it was all about.


----------



## laristotle

ol' 58 said:


> I remember watching a movie when I was a kid, way too mature for me, called “They Shoot Horses Don’t They?”


I watched that as a kid too. lol
Also Carnal Knowledge.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> Fill yer boots.
> 
> There are more of these coming. It's not a pleasant idea, but denying it seems like a counterproductive approach.


----------



## vadsy

lol. can't believe youre going to war over wearing a mask. but whatever, go America


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> I remember watching a movie when I was a kid, way too mature for me, called “They Shoot Horses Don’t They?”, which revolves around the marathon dances of the era. I would like to watch it again with adult been around the block eyes to get what it was all about.


Easy Rider, Alice's Restaurant, Midnight Cowboy and this little gem




not to mention Carry On Camping and Satyricon and you thought it was way too mature? It's a dance contest from the 30's.
I think this is the whole movie.







laristotle said:


> I watched that as a kid too. lol
> Also Carnal Knowledge.


A nice little Vancouver film along with McCabe and Mrs. Miller. Both shot about the same time.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> and this little gem


Liking for the Godzilla one.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Liking for the Godzilla one.


Saw that at a drive in in Burnaby. Alice's Restaurant was the movie.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


>


Eweniece doesn't need a mask, she won't say anything.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> There is an easier way to measure nanometers. Stick your finger into a bucket of shit. Now pull out your finger and wipe it off with a clean cloth. Now smell your finger. What you smell is about one nanometer. 😷


There are other things you can get on your fingers that would have the same result and you don't need to wipe your fingers off.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

Anda one anda two.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


>







Yeah, sure, you guys have got this.


----------



## laristotle

'GOT 'EM': 'Murder hornet' nest vacuumed out of tree near Canadian border


A team of entomologists in full-body protective gear vacuumed Asian giant hornets out of a tree in Washington state on Saturday, eradicating the first nest of…




torontosun.com


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## jimsz

laristotle said:


> View attachment 333554


"I warned you about Miss Piggy, you didn't listen"


----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Jim Wellington

laristotle said:


> View attachment 333560



More like 50 shades of pork...I`ve seen stuff like that in Walmart...on Sunday morning no less.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Verne

I pictured @Electraglide when I saw this. (If this works as it's a video off facebook)





__





Watch


Original shows and popular videos in different categories from producers and creators you love




fb.watch


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## zontar




----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 333560


Why did Miss Piggy choke?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 333568


Kermit as Uncle Duke? Fear and loathing?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 333575


You gotta be Professional.


----------



## Electraglide

Does the one look familiar?


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> View attachment 333640


What type of tape do you use?


----------



## MarkM

zontar said:


> View attachment 333640


Wow I had totally forgot about that, my grandpa gave me his like this. Bet I still have it somewhere in an old book. The old RCA turntable played a bit slow so my pitch was off, but if I played along with albums on the same turntable I was golden!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Used to be a thing where you took or had taken pics with the dead loved one.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Does the one look familiar?
> View attachment 333639


That's Little Lulu grown up


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> That's Little Lulu grown up
> View attachment 333675


Yup.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket

So last night I saw my uncle in a Home Hardware commercial.


----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## Verne

So, the closest to being "famous" I've gotten is being an extra in a Trews video for "Yearning". Let me tell you, shooting a video is a loooooong tiring process. I was there for 12hrs and they fed us pizza and the band came around and handed out Tee shirts and thanked us all for our time. It was quite an event really. I've also done sound for a Thornly, Trews, Idle Sons show at the Grand Bend motorplex. That was a 20hr day and learned a lot. Was a great experience. There, first time I've posts in random without it being a meme or video.


----------



## Alsomooh

Verne said:


> So, the closest to being "famous" I've gotten is being an extra in a Trews video for "Yearning". Let me tell you, shooting a video is a loooooong tiring process. I was there for 12hrs and they fed us pizza and the band came around and handed out Tee shirts and thanked us all for our time. It was quite an event really. I've also done sound for a Thornly, Trews, Idle Sons show at the Grand Bend motorplex. That was a 20hr day and learned a lot. Was a great experience. There, first time I've posts in random without it being a meme or video.


Cool. I cooled my heels for a day waiting for a multi band live concert video shoot once but the artistic director cut our band to save time, and presumably money. The concert series was played on TVOntario. It was kind of heartbreaking, we’d practiced and prepared a lot.

One of my songs got airplay on CBC radio around ‘95. Max Ferguson liked it.


----------



## butterknucket

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/jijpct


----------



## laristotle

Our stage band played for one of PET's campaign rallies at my high school back in the 70's.
While he was speaking, I had my arms crossed, resting on my LP.
The strap let loose and I caught the guitar after the first bounce off of the floor.
My volume was not off.
The stare from Pierre is something that I'll never forget.


----------



## MarkM

w


laristotle said:


> Our stage band played for one of PET's campaign rallies at my high school back in the 70's.
> While he was speaking, I had my arms crossed, resting on my LP.
> The strap let loose and I caught the guitar after the first bounce off of the floor.
> My volume was not off.
> The stare from Pierre is something that I'll never forget.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> He just thought you were Keith with his hand up Maggie's dress,
> 
> Dirty Maggie May!


----------



## butterknucket

Newly Discovered Cell Could Reverse Nerve Damage From Stroke, Spinal Injury


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## butterknucket

My wife told me to stop singing Wonderwall. I said maybe...


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> View attachment 333851


A couple that are missing.




and this.




and right where Dark Desert Highway meets Lonely Street you have


----------



## Verne




----------



## Paul M

Verne said:


> View attachment 333929


Still a ways to go to catch up with George "No Show" Jones.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> What type of tape do you use?


That's not actually mine, it's a picture I found online.
I did have one at one point.



MarkM said:


> Wow I had totally forgot about that, my grandpa gave me his like this. Bet I still have it somewhere in an old book. The old RCA turntable played a bit slow so my pitch was off, but if I played along with albums on the same turntable I was golden!


That was the nice thing about it compared to a pitch pipe or tuning fork, etc.
Unless they tuned down a 1/4 step.


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> Still a ways to go to catch up with George "No Show" Jones.


I think I would rather attend a concert where George Jones didn't show up more than one where Morrisey didn't show up........


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Waldo97

Paul M said:


> Still a ways to go to catch up with George "No Show" Jones.


I went to see George and Tammy at the NAC. George didn't show. Got a heartfelt apology from Tammy's manager and new husband, and a request to stay anyway and watch her soldier on etc etc. Heard later that George didn't show because he hadn't agreed to be there, maybe hadn't even been contacted about the tour. Just a Nashville fleece-the-rubes bait-and-switch. Once you can fake sincerity…


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 334010


Looks like a 3 way kiss to me.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Electraglide

There's no way electric vehicles sre going to replace this.


----------



## ol' 58

Electraglide said:


> There's no way electric vehicles sre going to replace this.


I have stood at the fence when the full field came by at Daytona. You’re right.


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> I have stood at the fence when the full field came by at Daytona. You’re right.


Same at Sonoma and All American Speedway.


----------



## ol' 58

Electraglide said:


> Same at Sonoma and All American Speedway.


And Michigan. Don’t know how I forgot that. Been to Daytona twice, once for Bike Week, once for Speedweeks. Been to Michigan five times, I think.


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> There's no way electric vehicles sre going to replace this.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Sounds like a cross between a dremel tool and an electric forklift with a plastic bag flapping in the wind. Where's the smoke, the flames, the smell and the sound? Annnnddddd,




where's the 338.35 mph?
or the 321.27?




Will people come and watch? Sure they will.....they'd come an watch a fat man on a bicycle if he could do 200+ mph. And Don Garlits is probably telling his crew to put in more batteries or what ever it takes. 
Plus there's always this.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> where's the 338.35 mph?
> or the 321.27?


I just referenced the 200mph, as per your vid.


Electraglide said:


> they'd come an watch a fat man on a bicycle if he could do 200+ mph


Not a fat man, but ..


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I just referenced the 200mph, as per your vid.
> 
> Not a fat man, but ..


And they will watch him once or twice, more if he does that pedaling or falls over but he'd only fall over once. Be interesting to see him against a fueler. Is that on a 1/4 mile?


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


Those batteries are so heavy, even compared to a massive supercharged hemi, that it doesn't need rear downforce.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Lola

View attachment 334130
View attachment 334130


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> View attachment 334051
> View attachment 334051
> View attachment 334051





Lola said:


> View attachment 334130
> View attachment 334130


5 times
are you trying to say something?


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> View attachment 334130
> View attachment 334130


No. You sure about that now?


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 334128


Now this could be fun if you already have one of these.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf

LOL 

Reminds me of this ......


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Powerful earthquake jolts Turkey and Greece, killing at least 27


At least 27 people were killed in Turkey and Greece when a powerful earthquake hit the Aegean Sea on Friday afternoon, sending buildings crashing down and triggering what authorities have called a "mini tsunami."




www.cnn.com


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> View attachment 334150


Not too sure about Wilma or Betty but I guess Miss Jane does.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Sounds like a cross between a dremel tool and an electric forklift with a plastic bag flapping in the wind. Where's the smoke, the flames, the smell and the sound? Annnnddddd,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where's the 338.35 mph?
> or the 321.27?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will people come and watch? Sure they will.....they'd come an watch a fat man on a bicycle if he could do 200+ mph. And Don Garlits is probably telling his crew to put in more batteries or what ever it takes.
> Plus there's always this.


i had the pleasure of meeting don garlitz a couple decades ago, when my then g/f's father was restoring the original rear engine dragster. he has so much energy, i would not be surprised to learn that red bull is formulated from his adrenal glands. he reminded me of a black lab, everything, is the greatest thing _ever_. he was impossible not to immediately like.


----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## Lola

vadsy said:


> 5 times
> are you trying to say something?


Shit happens. Maybe you would not of have noticed if you weren’t such an obnoxious troll!


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Shit happens. Maybe you would not of have noticed if you weren’t such an obnoxious troll!


get help. good luck


----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> View attachment 334177


Fred and Wilma or Bugs and Lola?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Made meatloaf










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> Made meatloaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be right over!


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> I'll be right over!


I rand out of storage things. So I have two full loafs bagged and cut in half


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

And in the morning I'm making waffles.

Okay actually I'm planning on making some stew, slow cooked.


----------



## silvertonebetty

zontar said:


> And in the morning I'm making waffles.
> 
> Okay actually I'm planning on making some stew, slow cooked.


I have never made waffles before. Is it hard ? I might make French toast and freeze some for breakfasts . I have done that before . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Toronto declares Halloween 'John Candy Day'


Buck up, Toronto. This is all treat and no trick.




torontosun.com


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 334228


Seems like a better option. And this guy thinks those are the down side.....


----------



## jimsz




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 334228


I knew a girl who practiced witchcraft. She could turn me into a motel any time she wanted. Said she was devlish but turned out to be the devils sister.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

I can barely get pointy teeth and triangular eyes for crying out loud !!!!


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> I can barely get pointy teeth and triangular eyes for crying out loud !!!!


Do it this way.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 334228


----------



## laristotle

http://imgur.com/Vy2Zdvv


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

silvertonebetty said:


> I have never made waffles before. Is it hard ? I might make French toast and freeze some for breakfasts . I have done that before .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only waffles I've ever made were Eggos.

but there is a stew cooking for supper.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Cardamonfrost

I'm not sure it's random, because it's Halloween , but I've got a skeleton on a mini-ex digging a hole for a coffin full of dead baby dolls. Oh, and a smoke machine. Fun for the whole family!
...trying to post a pic..


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> I have never made waffles before. Is it hard ? I might make French toast and freeze some for breakfasts . I have done that before .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's not a lot of difference in the batter between pancakes and waffles, just the way they are cooked. You need a waffle iron of some sort to make waffles.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> There's not a lot of difference in the batter between pancakes and waffles, just the way they are cooked. You need a waffle iron of some sort to make waffles.


Oh ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> View attachment 334327


Is there a Robin Rinse or a Batgirl Body Lotion?
She gave Cat Woman a run for her money.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> There's not a lot of difference in the batter between pancakes and waffles, just the way they are cooked. You need a waffle iron of some sort to make waffles.


A waffle iron is among the top ten takes-more-space-than-it's-worth things in our kitchen.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> A waffle iron is among the top ten takes-more-space-than-it's-worth things in our kitchen.


Yup, the last one I had spent years in the basement while the ex bought frozen waffles. It was next to the bread maker and the electric knife.


----------



## Mooh

There once was a monastery where all the monks took a vow of silence, with one exception. Each year on the date of the founding of their order one monk was granted permission to speak one sentence. 
One year it was Brother Theodoric's turn and he stood up during the evening meal and said: "I don't like these potatoes."
The next year it was Brother Athelstan's turn and he said: "I like the potatoes, actually." 
A year later Brother Cuthbert rose and stated: "I am leaving this order because of all the constant bickering."


----------



## JBFairthorne

The problem with a waffle iron is that it takes 10 minutes to make waffles and 30 minutes to clean up the mess.


----------



## vadsy

JBFairthorne said:


> The problem with a waffle iron is that it takes 10 minutes to make waffles and 30 minutes to clean up the mess.


get one of these, almost no mess. the thing stands vertical and sealed, as long as you pour from something with a decent spout cleanup is nothing. makes great waffles. I like anything with buttermilk in the batter


----------



## Electraglide

JBFairthorne said:


> The problem with a waffle iron is that it takes 10 minutes to make waffles and 30 minutes to clean up the mess.


You've seen me experiment in the kitchen. You should see what happens when I try to flip flapjacks and toss pizzas at times.


----------



## jimsz




----------



## zontar

Seventeen escape attempts.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Was gonna make a single batch of cheesecake, but surprise I screwed up again and had to make three cheesecakes . 
Nonski








d


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 334476


Wounder what she's thinking 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul M

silvertonebetty said:


> Wounder what she's thinking
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Yeah, that'll wound 'er.


----------



## Verne

If she wasn't looking to conceive, she should stay away from that one. It's broken the condom.


----------



## Mooh

Kind of put me in mind of this:


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> View attachment 334649


Just remember, Happiness runs in a circular motion.


----------



## zontar

zontar said:


> Seventeen escape attempts.


Eighteen, sir


----------



## Milkman

Although my American friends and colleagues have this election thing today, I think it's a good time to remind all of you that a much more important milestone will be eclipsed today.
As you all know (of course) today is the 30th anniversary of my wedding to my one and only wife Linda. 

We'll celebrate while the storm rages on.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> Although my American friends and colleagues have this election thing today, I think it's a good time to remind all of you that a much more important milestone will be eclipsed today.
> As you all know (of course) today is the 30th anniversary of my wedding to my one and only wife Linda.
> 
> We'll celebrate while the storm rages on.


Even after everyone claimed all the babies where the milkman babies. All jokes aside congratulations. That a big milestone 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> Although my American friends and colleagues have this election thing today, I think it's a good time to remind all of you that a much more important milestone will be eclipsed today.
> As you all know (of course) today is the 30th anniversary of my wedding to my one and only wife Linda.
> 
> We'll celebrate while the storm rages on.


The #1 song on Billboard the day you got married.


----------



## keto

Mine is even weaker than IceIce!


----------



## Electraglide

First time I got married and no it wasn't played at our wedding.




Second marriage was "It's Still Rock and Roll to Me" No music was played. 
I don't recall what the song was for the third marriage but Freebird among others was played..


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> Mine is even weaker than IceIce!


A friend of Mom's helped write the song and it was/is the theme song for a friend of my nephew's.


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> The #1 song on Billboard the day you got married.


Fortunately the Billboard top 100 was not really a factor for us that day.

It was a warm fall day in a beautiful setting with about 100 friends and relatives. We had a variety of music. I wasn't really focused on that, but I don't recall hearing ice ice baby.
If the dj had played that it might have caught my attention and I can imagine asking him to play Under Pressure to cleanse my palette.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 334775



LOL, I got perma-banned at tgp for posting a similar cartoon.

Snowflakes.


----------



## Mooh

Congratulations @Milkman, there's a love song there.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> LOL, I got perma-banned at tgp for posting a similar cartoon.
> 
> Snowflakes.


I got a warning for posting these on a forum. lol


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I got a warning for posting these on a forum. lol
> 
> View attachment 334813


Is this an after pic?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Alsomooh

laristotle said:


> I got a warning for posting these on a forum. lol
> 
> View attachment 334813


Pretty sure that’s me on all fours...at least I hope it is.


----------



## Mooh

Um...


----------



## greco

There are some funny ones in here...
Apparently it has become quite a "famous" location.


----------



## Verne

greco said:


> There are some funny ones in here...
> Apparently it has become quite a "famous" location.


We have a bridge like that here. Talbot Street by Oxford. Every year when students move in for Fanshawe College or UWO............inevitably one of them does this very thing with their rental truck.


----------



## Verne

Hmmmmmmmmm.................what could they possibly need for their "vehicle"


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm.................what could they possibly need for their "vehicle"
> 
> View attachment 334881


If you've ever ridden in a buggy like that behind a horse you know the exhaust system has to be modified and the cooling system is prone to leaking.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Wow. A week and a half without internet. Got lots done. Going to spend less time on it. Particularly the news and politics.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Opps








Somewhere near Windsor


----------



## Verne

Electraglide said:


> Opps
> View attachment 334928
> 
> Somewhere near Windsor



It's okay. It was Blue Light. No great loss overall.


----------



## vadsy

Verne said:


> It's okay. It was Blue Light. No great loss overall.



ahh, thanks, couldn’t tell. Thought it was a garbage truck that overturned


----------



## Verne

Same thing in the beer world.  ZING !!!


----------



## laristotle

Bud and Blue Light? No big loss. lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> It's okay. It was Blue Light. No great loss overall.


As long as it's free and gets you drunk who cares. There were actually 3 trucks in the accident.


----------



## Verne

I read this story this morning.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 334958


Looks like a Harley Deluxe and she's drinking a Pepsi. From the looks of the t-shirt someone's done some photo shopping.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Grainslayer

ozzyman is pretty hilarious 😆


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Tunnel man, engineer.


----------



## cheezyridr

Grainslayer said:


> ozzyman is pretty hilarious 😆



he can be really funny, but when he gets preachy he gets on my nerves. he's not someone i watch for opinions on politics or social issues


----------



## Grainslayer

cheezyridr said:


> he can be really funny, but when he gets preachy he gets on my nerves. he's not someone i watch for opinions on politics or social issues


Ya,nah,fair dinkum😆


----------



## Verne




----------



## brucew

See if you can guess where I was yesterday morning:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

brucew said:


> See if you can guess where I was yesterday morning:
> View attachment 335292


That has to be Vulcan AB--unless someone is copying them.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> She's only marginally better than her piece of shit husband.
> 
> Michelle Obama had more class than the entire Trump clan.
> 
> And this  belongs in the political sub forum.
> 
> Trump lost. It's over. Deal with it.


And this has what to do with her beauty?


----------



## brucew

zontar said:


> That has to be Vulcan AB--unless someone is copying them.


You bet. Nice town.


----------



## butterknucket

Something about their marriage has never sat right with me.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Something about their marriage has never sat right with me.


well she’s a mail ordered bride, so....


----------



## Electraglide

brucew said:


> You bet. Nice town.


Just a bit south of here.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


> Something about their marriage has never sat right with me.


I don't see why, she was custom built for him at Stepford manufacturing. She doesn't look quite like a real human. Whether it's the amount of makeup, perhaps she has had surgury, I don't know, but I don't find that look very attractive. Maybe there's a valve to inflate her somewhere.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Jim DaddyO said:


> I don't see why, she was custom built for him at Stepford manufacturing. She doesn't look quite like a real human. Whether it's the amount of makeup, perhaps she has had surgury, I don't know, but I don't find that look very attractive. Maybe there's a valve to inflate her somewhere.


I`m sure your wife`s a stunner compared to her...got a pic so we can compare?


----------



## bzrkrage

Grainslayer said:


> Ya,nah,fair dinkum😆


Oi! Easy there tiger! *Fair suck of the sav!*


Aussie slang dictionary


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Jim Wellington said:


> I`m sure your wife`s a stunner compared to her...got a pic so we can compare?


Why? Because Trump's wife is not to my taste it becomes a pissing contest? I am not allowed to have my preferences now? I have to adhere to a standard set by someone else? Not biting on something so crass and tasteless.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My def leppard album came in .


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 335424


Is the where the "special" sauce comes from?


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 335426


Worth every bit of $30 Mil. Not too many of today's cars that can match it.


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> And this has what to do with her beauty?
> View attachment 335381


Easily the most gorgeous FLOTUS of all time, probably ever will be.
But, she is a trophy wife...it is what it is.
If I had his money, I'd buy me Bebe Rexha and you wouldnt see us for months No fux given about her education or career. I've been married to a "...strong, career-minded woman..." for 13 years. It aint always what its cracked up to be. In fairness, if I had his money, I could hire a few of those too!

People marry for different reasons and theres different kinds of marriages.
Trump knows what he likes, cant blame him. Marrying a career woman then having a sidepiece, like Bill, among many other politicans, isnt really any better.
Or GHB, who married someone so matronly, she looked like his mama.

Not sure its ever been any of our business to speculate on marriages/spouses, really.


----------



## laristotle

and for many women, looks mean nothing. it's the power that man holds.


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> My def leppard album came in .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been listening to a lot of Steve Clark era (the only era as far as I'm concerned) Leppard lately.


----------



## butterknucket

I think Melania is attractive. She probably has had work done, but it's tasteful and not over done at all.

Just for comparison's sake.


----------



## Electraglide

Diablo said:


> Easily the most gorgeous FLOTUS of all time, probably ever will be.
> But, she is a trophy wife...it is what it is.
> If I had his money, I'd buy me Bebe Rexha and you wouldnt see us for months
> 
> People marry for different reasons and theres different kinds of marriages.
> Trump knows what he likes, cant blame him. Marrying a career woman then having a sidepiece, like Bill, among many other politicans, isnt really any better.
> Or GHB, who married someone so matronly, she looked like his mama.
> 
> Not sure its ever been any of our business to speculate on marriages/spouses, really.


Most gorgeous? That's a matter of opinion. These two outshine/shined her. Mind you one isn't a flotus.








BTW the next time I get married it will be for money. This poor younger woman as a wife is BS.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> Trump lost. It's over. Deal with it.


actually, he hasn't lost YET. the media does not call the election. the left does not call the election. it's not over until all the legal votes are counted, and the lawsuits have been heard. he might lose, but then again, he might not. we'll see. arizona and pennsylvania are still in play


----------



## Diablo

Electraglide said:


> Most gorgeous? That's a matter of opinion. These two outshine/shined her. Mind you one isn't a flotus.
> View attachment 335442
> 
> BTW the next time I get married it will be for money. This poor younger woman as a wife is BS.


good luck getting action from the one on the left. My balls shriveled up just from her forced frigid smile. I hope i can revive them.
the one on the right was a trophy wife/golddigger not that different from Melania.


----------



## Diablo

cheezyridr said:


> actually, he hasn't lost YET. the media does not call the election. the left does not call the election. it's not over until all the legal votes are counted, and the lawsuits have been heard. he might lose, but then again, he might not. we'll see. arizona and pennsylvania are still in play


----------



## allthumbs56

Diablo said:


> good luck getting action from the one on the left. My balls shriveled up just from her forced frigid smile. I hope i can revive them.
> the one on the right was a trophy wife/golddigger not that different from Melania.


Man I wish I qualified to have me a golddigger 😕


----------



## jimsz

cheezyridr said:


> actually, he hasn't lost YET. the media does not call the election. the left does not call the election. it's not over until all the legal votes are counted, and the lawsuits have been heard. he might lose, but then again, he might not. we'll see. arizona and pennsylvania are still in play


I saw Lindsay Graham taking congratulations for his win, yet votes are still be counted in that state. This is how it was in 2016 and every other election. Nothing new there. The only thing that's new is the fact Conservatives are eating up the lies the Trump administration has been feeding them. Nothing new there, either.


----------



## butterknucket

I still say Biden will croak before his first term is up.


----------



## Electraglide

Diablo said:


> good luck getting action from the one on the left. My balls shriveled up just from her forced frigid smile. I hope i can revive them.
> the one on the right was a trophy wife/golddigger not that different from Melania.


Probably can't revive them. The last time I met the one on the left she was about the same age as in the picture. She had/has a nice smile. That would have been 1959. IIRC the one on the right and her husband were about equal so I don't think she was a trophy/gold digger. Marylyn on the other hand was a different matter. 


butterknucket said:


> I still say Biden will croak before his first term is up.


A lot of people figured that trump would be taken out and yet he's still here.....and horror of horrors to a lot of americans, if Biden doesn't make it in this term for what ever reason you know who they'll have for a president. That'll leave a lot of trump supporters with wet pants.


----------



## Guitar101

Jim DaddyO said:


> Why? Because Trump's wife is not to my taste it becomes a pissing contest? I am not allowed to have my preferences now? I have to adhere to a standard set by someone else? Not biting on something so crass and tasteless.


And don't forget that her parents became American citizens shortly after Trump moved into the White House. . . . and then there's her Russian accent. . . . . Oop's, Did I say that out loud?


----------



## Guitar101

butterknucket said:


> I still say Biden will croak before his first term is up.


I'll take that bet. He could probably outrun you and kick your ass in the ring.


----------



## butterknucket

Guitar101 said:


> I'll take that bet. He could probably outrun you and kick your ass in the ring.


I highly doubt that lol.


----------



## cheezyridr

jimsz said:


> I saw Lindsay Graham taking congratulations for his win, yet votes are still be counted in that state. This is how it was in 2016 and every other election. Nothing new there. *The only thing that's new is* the fact Conservatives are eating up the lies the Trump administration has been feeding them. *Nothing new there, either.*


so which is it? new? not new? do you know?

like i said, he hasn't lost YET. maybe he will. but until it's official, it ain't over.
no one voted FOR biden. they voted AGAINST trump


----------



## laristotle

We're are aware that this is the random thread, eh?! Not politics.
Yeah, I know .. I posted a pic of a chick that happens to be politically connected.


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> Yeah, I know .. I posted a pic of a chick that happens to be politically connected.


you get a pass, everyone else get ready for a strongly worded letter


----------



## WhiskyJack1977




----------



## Verne

It’s because Leroy Brown was his personal adviser. And we all know what Leroy Brown is like.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Diablo

Electraglide said:


> Probably can't revive them. The last time I met the one on the left she was about the same age as in the picture. She had/has a nice smile. That would have been 1959. IIRC the one on the right and her husband were about equal so I don't think she was a trophy/gold digger. Marylyn on the other hand was a different matter.


you think she was equal in wealth to Aristotle Onassis?







while she was never poor, Joe Kennedy’s wealth would have been the equivalent of a billionaire today, when she married JFK...so let’s not pretend she didn’t chase the dollar.


----------



## Alsomooh

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Electraglide

Diablo said:


> you think she was equal in wealth to Aristotle Onassis?
> View attachment 335520
> while she was never poor, Joe Kennedy’s wealth would have been the equivalent of a billionaire today, when she married JFK...so let’s not pretend she didn’t chase the dollar.


They were in the same social stratus and from what I understand old Joe was tight with the dollar and JFK was a fresh senator when they got married. Thru her step-father she was tied into the Rockefellers and Jennings....kind of equivalent to Joe. And, it might be hard for you to believe but people do marry for love.....even if they do have money. Or they have no choice in the matter. As far as Onassis goes, from what I understand he was a horny old greek and she was a young widow with kids.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Just a bit south of here.
> View attachment 335407


Haven't been there for a while--that looks a bit different than what I remember--may have to stop by this summer.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> actually, he hasn't lost YET. the media does not call the election. the left does not call the election. it's not over until all the legal votes are counted, and the lawsuits have been heard. he might lose, but then again, he might not. we'll see. arizona and pennsylvania are still in play


LMAO, Right. Perhaps you'd like to make a little wager?

I guess denial isn't just a river in Egypt.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Well the record player quit last night. Now to wait for the replacement to come in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Alsomooh said:


> View attachment 335521


What ugly guitars are these 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> What ugly guitars are these
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there are guitars?


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> there are guitars?


I’m assuming but look more like fire wood being collected lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Bluebird Guitars









http://www.bluebird56guitars.com


hand made guitars made by musicians for both musicians & music lovers




www.bluebird56guitars.com







silvertonebetty said:


> What ugly guitars are these
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## WhiskyJack1977




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 335597


Hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 335597


A new version of Animal Farm? How Pincher gave Squeeler his name perhaps.


----------



## Electraglide

Alsomooh said:


> View attachment 335521


I'll take everything in the picture.


----------



## Mooh

Electraglide said:


> I'll take everything in the picture.


Get in line.


----------



## laristotle

Seen this on FB

First time I heard about paraprosdokians, I liked them. Paraprosdokians are figures of speech in which the latter part of a sentence or phrase is surprising or unexpected and is frequently humorous. (Sir Winston Churchill loved them)

1. Where there's a will, I want to be in it.
2. The last thing I want to do is hurt you ... but it's still on my list.
3. Since light travels faster than sound, some people appear bright until you hear them speak.
4. If I agreed with you, we'd both be wrong.
5. We never really grow up -- we only learn how to act in public.
6. War does not determine who is right, only who is left.
7. Knowledge, is knowing a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.
8. To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism. To steal from many is research.
9. I didn't say it was your fault, I said I was blaming you.
10. In filling out an application, where it says, "In case of an emergency, notify..." I answered "a doctor.
11. Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy.
12. You do not need a parachute to skydive. You only need a parachute to skydive twice.
13. I used to be indecisive, but now I'm not so sure.
14. To be sure of hitting the target, shoot first and call whatever you hit the target.
15. Going to church doesn't make you a Christian, any more than standing in a garage makes you a car.
16. You're never too old to learn something stupid.
17. I'm supposed to respect my elders, but it's getting harder and harder for me to find someone older than me.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> 7. Knowledge, is knowing a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.


Philosophy is wondering if ketchup is a smoothy.


----------



## Verne

Long post, but holy hell some if this shit is FUNNY !!


HOW DO COURT RECORDERS KEEP STRAIGHT FACES????
These are from a book called Disorder in the American Courts and are things people actually said in court, word for word, taken down and published by court reporters that had the torment of staying calm while the exchanges were taking place.
ATTORNEY: What was the first thing your husband said to you that morning?
WITNESS: He said, 'Where am I, Cathy?'
ATTORNEY: And why did that upset you?
WITNESS: My name is Susan!
*___*
ATTORNEY: What gear were you in at the moment of the impact?
WITNESS: Gucci sweats and Reeboks.
*____*
ATTORNEY: Are you sexually active?
WITNESS: No, I just lie there.
*____*
ATTORNEY: What is your date of birth?
WITNESS: July 18th.
ATTORNEY: What year?
WITNESS: Every year.
*_*
ATTORNEY: How old is your son, the one living with you?
WITNESS: Thirty-eight or thirty-five, I can't remember which.
ATTORNEY: How long has he lived with you?
WITNESS: Forty-five years.
*_*
ATTORNEY: This myasthenia gravis, does it affect your memory at all?
WITNESS: Yes.
ATTORNEY: And in what ways does it affect your memory?
WITNESS: I forget..
ATTORNEY: You forget? Can you give us an example of something you forgot?
*___*
ATTORNEY: Now doctor, isn't it true that when a person dies in his sleep, he doesn't know about it until the next morning?
WITNESS: Did you actually pass the bar exam?
*____*
ATTORNEY: The youngest son, the 20-year-old, how old is he?
WITNESS: He's 20, much like your IQ.
*___*
ATTORNEY: Were you present when your picture was taken?
WITNESS: Are you shitting me?
*_*
ATTORNEY: So the date of conception (of the baby) was August 8th?
WITNESS: Yes.
ATTORNEY: And what were you doing at that time?
WITNESS: Getting laid
*____*
ATTORNEY: She had three children , right?
WITNESS: Yes.
ATTORNEY: How many were boys?
WITNESS: None.
ATTORNEY: Were there any girls?
WITNESS: Your Honor, I think I need a different attorney. Can I get a new attorney?
*____*
ATTORNEY: How was your first marriage terminated?
WITNESS: By death..
ATTORNEY: And by whose death was it terminated?
WITNESS: Take a guess.
*___*
ATTORNEY: Can you describe the individual?
WITNESS: He was about medium height and had a beard
ATTORNEY: Was this a male or a female?
WITNESS: Unless the Circus was in town I'm going with male.
*_*
ATTORNEY: Is your appearance here this morning pursuant to a deposition notice which I sent to your attorney?
WITNESS: No, this is how I dress when I go to work.
*__*
ATTORNEY: Doctor , how many of your autopsies have you performed on dead people?
WITNESS: All of them. The live ones put up too much of a fight.
*_*
ATTORNEY: ALL your responses MUST be oral, OK? What school did you go to?
WITNESS: Oral...
*_*
ATTORNEY: Do you recall the time that you examined the body?
WITNESS: The autopsy started around 8:30 PM
ATTORNEY: And Mr. Denton was dead at the time?
WITNESS: If not, he was by the time I finished.
*____*
ATTORNEY: Are you qualified to give a urine sample?
WITNESS: Are you qualified to ask that question?
*__*
And last:
ATTORNEY: Doctor, before you performed the autopsy, did you check for a pulse?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: Did you check for blood pressure?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: Did you check for breathing?
WITNESS: No..
ATTORNEY: So, then it is possible that the patient was alive when you began the autopsy?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: How can you be so sure, Doctor?
WITNESS: Because his brain was sitting on my desk in a jar.
ATTORNEY: I see, but could the patient have still been alive, nevertheless?
WITNESS: Yes, it is possible that he could have been alive and practicing law.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> Get in line.


I'll take the tin tops. You can have the rest of the guitars and the red head.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Seen this on FB
> 
> First time I heard about paraprosdokians, I liked them. Paraprosdokians are figures of speech in which the latter part of a sentence or phrase is surprising or unexpected and is frequently humorous. (Sir Winston Churchill loved them)
> 
> 1. Where there's a will, I want to be in it.
> 2. The last thing I want to do is hurt you ... but it's still on my list.
> 3. Since light travels faster than sound, some people appear bright until you hear them speak.
> 4. If I agreed with you, we'd both be wrong.
> 5. We never really grow up -- we only learn how to act in public.
> 6. War does not determine who is right, only who is left.
> 7. Knowledge, is knowing a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.
> 8. To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism. To steal from many is research.
> 9. I didn't say it was your fault, I said I was blaming you.
> 10. In filling out an application, where it says, "In case of an emergency, notify..." I answered "a doctor.
> 11. Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy.
> 12. You do not need a parachute to skydive. You only need a parachute to skydive twice.
> 13. I used to be indecisive, but now I'm not so sure.
> 14. To be sure of hitting the target, shoot first and call whatever you hit the target.
> 15. Going to church doesn't make you a Christian, any more than standing in a garage makes you a car.
> 16. You're never too old to learn something stupid.
> 17. I'm supposed to respect my elders, but it's getting harder and harder for me to find someone older than me.


This is good . But I don’t I’ve Facebook anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alsomooh

Electraglide said:


> I'll take the tin tops. You can have the rest of the guitars and the red head.


I‘m into redheads.


----------



## Electraglide

Alsomooh said:


> I‘m into redheads.


I used to be until I was with one for what seemed to be a long, long while. Don't fall asleep first and sleep with one eye open.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh

Electraglide said:


> I used to be until I was with one for what seemed to be a long, long while. Don't fall asleep first and sleep with one eye open.


I'll be sure to mention that to my redhead of 36 years. LOL


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Mooh said:


> I'll be sure to mention that to my redhead of 36 years. LOL


If people were really that afraid of redheads, stealing you soul and all that, they wouldn't piss them off with disparaging remarks now would they? 🤪


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> If people were really that afraid of redheads, stealing you soul and all that, they wouldn't piss them off with disparaging remarks now would they? 🤪


Not afraid of her stealing my soul, it was the psychotic waking up in the middle of the night and going into the kitchen for a knife kind of thing. Her not having a good sense of humour and being very high maintenance didn't help either. Bitching about there not being enough room on the bike for her hair dryer and other hair products when we're going into the bush with about 20 or so others didn't help either. 


Mooh said:


> I'll be sure to mention that to my redhead of 36 years. LOL


Don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

She buys me guitars. What more can I say?


----------



## silvertonebetty

The movie la bomba had the wrong guitar for Eddie Cochran’s guitar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> LMAO, Right. Perhaps you'd like to make a little wager?
> 
> I guess denial isn't just a river in Egypt.


maybe you should instead, go back and re-read my post. i never made any predictions. maybe this link will help:








Schrödinger's cat - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







laristotle said:


> 12. You do not need a parachute to skydive. You only need a parachute to skydive twice.


actually, it's been done several times



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=parachute+without+a+parachute


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> She buys me guitars. What more can I say?


After all this time she's mellowing and the original red is fading. 
BTW the guy that said, "Don't sweat the small stuff." didn't have a 5' 1", 100 lb wife.


----------



## zontar

WhiskyJack1977 said:


>


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## zontar

ol' 58 said:


> View attachment 335810


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Grainslayer

Alsomooh said:


> I‘m into redheads.


Yup👍


----------



## Electraglide

This red head I'd make an exception for.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 335882


They knew exactly what they were doing.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> This red head I'd make an exception for.


Lovely woman. I don't get how she can look better at 70 than at 50. Better surgeons?


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Lovely woman. I don't get how she can look better at 70 than at 50. Better surgeons?


She's 78.....could just be her genes.


----------



## vadsy

it's Jack Nicholson in a wig


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> She's 78.....could just be her genes.


I'd like to get into those - ummmm, I mean that.


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

I called my grandmother today to get help with chicken pot pie to only find out she has never made it before. So considering that I don’t think I did too bad



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Attendance


----------



## keto

@silvertonebetty make your own crusts?


----------



## silvertonebetty

keto said:


> @silvertonebetty make your own crusts?


No , not yet lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> This red head I'd make an exception for.


So here's a better picture of my 68 Triumph TR6C. Maybe I should start restoring it. Great pic.


----------



## Guitar101

silvertonebetty said:


> I called my grandmother today to get help with chicken pot pie to only find out she has never made it before. So considering that I don’t think I did too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you used those Cresent Rolls in a tube for the crust. Great idea. I may have to try it.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Guitar101 said:


> Looks like you used those Cresent Rolls in a tube for the crust. Great idea. I may have to try it.


Lol I did because I don’t know how to make a crust yet lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

keto said:


> @silvertonebetty make your own crusts?


No, not yet

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol I did because I don’t know how to make a crust yet lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a very nice result.

You can buy pre-made pie crusts (tops and bottoms).

Home made is better, but takes a little more time.

Another cool crust solution is just to buy a box of Bisquick. There's a recipe somewhere on the box telling you how to use as a crust.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> Looks like a very nice result.
> 
> You can buy pre-made pie crusts (tops and bottoms).
> 
> Home made is better, but takes a little more time.
> 
> Another cool crust solution is just to buy a box of Bisquick. There's a recipe somewhere on the box telling you how to use as a crust.


Oh . I never thought of that . And thanks I just hope it taste good. All three where frozen for a later time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Taking all the time I would usually spend here and practicing. Should of not wasted my time here as much as I did. It’s much easier to pull yourself out this forum rut I was in if you have a mission in mind.

I hired a videographer for my video which is being shot at a studio Thursday Nov 19th. Lil’ Devil by the Cult is my choice. I found a really nice studio better then Rehearsal factory but more expensive. You could very well see me in YouTube video for Rocking 1000.

COVID May stop my plans for next yr so I will still keep on trying until succeed. I want this badly. Whatever it takes I am doing.

And...I decided to buy a brand new PRS instead of used. Will wait for it instead. I lost a $100 deposit for the other used one I was going to purchase. I don’t really care at this point.

I am making 2021 “my year”! I have made “me” my mission. I have paid my dues!

ACDC’s new album is out today Power up. I am crazy excited. The perfect day to release their new songs on my Birthday. Double nickels today!

Your life is what you make it and I am pulling out all the stops!

Adios amigos .








Power Up


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> The perfect day to release their new songs on my Birthday


Have a happy!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> So here's a better picture of my 68 Triumph TR6C. Maybe I should start restoring it. Great pic.
> 
> View attachment 335956


Isn't that a '65 T100C Tiger? From "The Swinger"? 




That being said if it's time to restore or at least get back on the road, the '68. 
Part of the reason my right knee is screwed is having one of those kick back.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Looks like Emmett Kelly getting ready.


----------



## spacebard

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

Was just given this old set up .now possibly getting a free Panasonic turn table. It sounds so much better than the multi unit console. And I can listen to the radio on surround sound . 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto

That's likely to be a great sounding setup. I gave my similar era but not quite as high end old Kenwood set to my daughter recently.


----------



## silvertonebetty

keto said:


> That's likely to be a great sounding setup. I gave my similar era but not quite as high end old Kenwood set to my daughter recently.


It says "Speaker load impedance: 4Ω to 16Ω" dose that mean i can use it with two 6Ω speakers? I'm kind of new to this part of the hobby. 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder

silvertonebetty said:


> It says "Speaker load impedance: 4Ω to 16Ω" dose that mean i can use it with two 6Ω speakers?


Yes. 6 ohm per side (left & right) is fine.


----------



## zontar

Flier.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> Isn't that a '65 T100C Tiger? From "The Swinger"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said if it's time to restore or at least get back on the road, the '68.
> Part of the reason my right knee is screwed is having one of those kick back.


Good catch. From the front it looks just like mine. Mind you, I was a little distracted by the rider.


----------



## Lola

I have been waiting for this and it was so worth it. The whole album is kick ass. Just classic old school vibe. They released this yesterday. The best birthday present besides my PRS! Give it a listen!


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> Good catch. From the front it looks just like mine. Mind you, I was a little distracted by the rider.


Little things like the front brake and yours should have reflectors under the neck where this one has a horn. There's these Triumphs too....








and








A Trophy (slightly modified) and a T-Bird.


----------



## Electraglide

If Ann on a Triumph distracted you this will probably have you looking for a painting.


----------



## Electraglide

WHEN THERE’S NOTHING ELSE TO LOSE, AND NOTHING LEFT BUT THE WIND…


Get yourself a motorcycle. ‘Nuff said. Paul Newman — this pic is flawess. From the white jeans, to the boots, to the dirtbike. 1971 ~ Paul Newman in Oregon on the set of “Sometime…




selvedgeyard.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58

Live from my basement. Wine glasses are presumptuous.


----------



## Verne

ol' 58 said:


> Live from my basement. Wine glasses are presumptuous.
> View attachment 336206


How uncivilized. I believe you should relinquish your VM Strat to me in order for me to overlook this societal faux pas.


----------



## laristotle

It's wet and alcoholic. I see no problem.


----------



## butterknucket

ol' 58 said:


> Live from my basement. Wine glasses are presumptuous.
> View attachment 336206


I upset my sister once by pouring her a glass of wine in a glass like that. She said it had to be in a wine glass for the 'experience.'

I rolled my eyes.


----------



## vadsy

a Solo cup would be better


----------



## butterknucket

http://imgur.com/OYbCffF


----------



## Verne

Why use a cup/glass at all?? Something wrong with the bottle itself? I used to take JD to parties and never one took mix. Nobody ever mistook it for their beer, or an impromptu ashtray. Tip the bottom upwards, saves doing the dishes.


----------



## Alsomooh

My honey garlic bread do go with Mrs. Alsomooh’s cauliflower soup.


----------



## Verne




----------



## zontar

I suppose what's called in the American army a "hotshot pilot".


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 336200


Most times when a woman says "I'm fine." she means *Fucked Up, Insecure, Neurotic, and Emotional* and the argument is far from over. It will pop up again and again for years. Usually everything is used at once.
How are you? "I'm FINE."
What's wrong? or, Is there anything I can do? "Nothing.".
Do you want me to get you something? "Go Ahead.".
How about I leave you alone for a bit? "What-ever.".
Are you sure 'cause I can get you something if you'd like. "That's Okay.".
and, Okay then. Well if you need something just let me know. "WOW!". 
Sometimes somewhere in there you'll hear, "YOU know what's wrong.". 
At times like this flowers will not help. Getting a double shot of something or sparking a number....or both won't make any difference but you know you'll hear about it further down the line.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> How uncivilized. I believe you should relinquish your VM Strat to me in order for me to overlook this societal faux pas.


Yeah, the bottle should say Jack Daniel's instead of merlot.


----------



## ol' 58

laristotle said:


> It's wet and alcoholic. I see no problem.


We are brethren.


----------



## ol' 58

Electraglide said:


> Yeah, the bottle should say Jack Daniel's instead of merlot.


I can not argue with that, sir.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Why use a cup/glass at all?? Something wrong with the bottle itself? I used to take JD to parties and never one took mix. Nobody ever mistook it for their beer, or an impromptu ashtray. Tip the bottom upwards, saves doing the dishes.


Works for this too.








but in this instance don't toss the top. Just set it aside until the bottle is empty and you debate whether to make a pipe out of it.


----------



## Electraglide

Alsomooh said:


> My honey garlic bread do go with Mrs. Alsomooh’s cauliflower soup.
> 
> View attachment 336219


I thought that was a hell of a chunk of hash.


----------



## ol' 58

Verne said:


> How uncivilized. I believe you should relinquish your VM Strat to me in order for me to overlook this societal faux pas.


That’s freakin’ awesome. Love that. Hey I see Facebook posts selling or trading amps locally that I bet are yours. I would love to meet up and have a Covid safe coffee in a local park and shoot the shit, if you’re into it.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 336200


Time for this again.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I have been waiting for this and it was so worth it. The whole album is kick ass. Just classic old school vibe. They released this yesterday. The best birthday present besides my PRS! Give it a listen!


1) pics of said prs are obligatory! 
2) when you finish the video, you need to send me a link, so i can like and subscribe.


----------



## Verne

@ol' 58 That’d be cool. I had a couple amps up but now only have a speaker and a couple pedals on marketplace. We’ll have to figure a day and time. Weekends are best since I work until dark now thanks to daylight savings.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> 1) pics of said prs are obligatory!
> 2) when you finish the video, you need to send me a link, so i can like and subscribe.


My pics of the PRS are in the guitar section. I will send you a link to the video. It will be private only.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> This red head I'd make an exception for.











In pictures: Connecting the world's redheads


Scottish photographer Kieran Dodds has been taking pictures of people from around the world with ginger hair.



www.bbc.com


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## ol' 58

vadsy said:


> a Solo cup would be better


Indeed!


----------



## ol' 58

zontar said:


> Time for this again.


Awesomely awesome.


----------



## ol' 58

Doug Gifford said:


> In pictures: Connecting the world's redheads
> 
> 
> Scottish photographer Kieran Dodds has been taking pictures of people from around the world with ginger hair.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


Sweet. Sweet. Sweet.


----------



## ol' 58

butterknucket said:


>


Socialism?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## High/Deaf

ol' 58 said:


> Live from my basement. Wine glasses are presumptuous.
> View attachment 336206


What, no straw?


Oh yea, the ban on plastic. LOL


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

How it sounded in the artist's head before recording


----------



## Lola

The reasons I love *ACDC are simple*. They write easy to follow, violently energetic, fun songs. They play catchy (if repetitive) music along with those songs. And they *do* it well.


Love....
1. Angus Young
2. "Whole Lotta Rosie"
3. The bell on "Hell's Bells" tolls *THIRTEEN* times.
4. The live version of "Thunderstruck"
5. The gatefold photo of _For Those About to Rock_.
6. For never penning a power ballad.
7. "Shazbott, Nanu-Nanu" at the tail end of _Highway to Hell_
8. Bon Scott
9. Phil Rudd's filigree-free drumming
10. Angus’s beautiful beautiful guitars.

They motivate me to practice until I get it right. They make me damned sooooo happy!
If I had to go to a far distant galaxy and only take one album with me to listen to for eternity it would be Back in Black!


----------



## jb welder

Verne said:


> View attachment 336421


----------



## Electraglide

It's thought the CD version.....the Isleworth Mona Lisa.....was started about 10 years before the Louvre Mona Lisa. It's an older version of Lisa.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> 6. For never penning a power ballad.


----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> View attachment 336327


I lost my coffee over this. Windex, paper towel. My coffee is dripping off my laptop! Thx for great start to my day. Hahaha.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


I am guilty. I am incorrect! You’re a master sleuth. Lol


----------



## Lola

So I am good to go for my video on Thursday. Clothes, hair and make up are a done deal.My hubby bought me thigh high leather boots specifically for it but they’re damned hard to do anything in. Have to practice walking. Lol
It’s going to be a private video. I will give a link to those whom I want to see it.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> hubby bought me thigh high leather boots


thought that you already have a pair?


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 336475


Giuliani? Tuck those pants in skippy.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> thought that you already have a pair?


These are fire engine red. My other ones are black!


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 336475


His tie is in the wrong position. Should be holding the one end above his head. I take it the blonde is the reason for the divorce and his soon to be ex is in the foreground.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> The reasons I love *ACDC are simple*.


"for those about to rock" is one of the greatest rock anthems ever written, period. the biggest reason i loved that band was malcom. now it's just the angus young band. don't get me wrong, angus is cool as hell. but malcom was what did it for me. 



Lola said:


> I am guilty. I am incorrect! You’re a master sleuth. Lol


no, you are NOT guilty. he is incorrect, not you. the only thing he is a master of is prevarication. "little lover" is not power, and it's not in any way a ballad. it's a straight up blues, in every aspect.
an example of a power ballad would be whitesnake's "is this love" or scorpion's "still loving you".
lola wins


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> "little lover" is not power, and it's not in any way a ballad.


It's the closest thing to a ballad that I could think of for them.


----------



## WhiskyJack1977

CASHMEOUTSIDE










HOWBOWDAA


----------



## bzrkrage

@Lola


----------



## laristotle

laristotle said:


> View attachment 336436


----------



## VHTO

That’s perfect! Has Alex seen this one yet? I’m sure he’d get a kick out of it


----------



## iamthehub

Lola said:


> So I am good to go for my video on Thursday. Clothes, hair and make up are a done deal.My hubby bought me thigh high leather boots specifically for it but they’re damned hard to do anything in. Have to practice walking. Lol
> It’s going to be a private video. I will give a link to those whom I want to see it.


Good luck with this. You are basically doing what a lot of us would love to do but we lack the talent and confidence... and in my case, both. 

When you have the video done, I’d love to see the video and cheer you on with the audition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Lola

iamthehub said:


> Good luck with this. You are basically doing what a lot of us would love to do but we lack the talent and confidence... and in my case, both.
> 
> When you have the video done, I’d love to see the video and cheer you on with the audition.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have great confidence in myself. I have put a great deal of practice, heart and soul into my pl aying. I am the best I can be right atm. This is my dream and I need to do this for “me”. This is a private video only.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> This is a private video only.


Wise choice. Doing covers of other people's music is a good way to get a copyright strike on YouTube. I got hammered with one doing a cover of Desperado.


----------



## laristotle

Every cover song we do that I post on YT has the caption 'I have no rights to this song. We just like to jam it out'.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Every cover song we do that I post on YT has the caption 'I have no rights to this song. We just like to jam it out'.


So will that work for this too? I am really leary to make to make this public. The videographer’s recommendation was to keep it private.


----------



## Lola

This is one of my favourites so far in their album. I know everybody doesn’t have the same passion for this band as I do but oh well. 




oh and this one too! Classic ACDC!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

So now pei has to wear mask . As if going to Walmart wasn’t hellish enough now we can’t escape it. The foolishness that is going on. How much more does the government have to take away before Canada wakes up .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> So now pei has to wear mask . As if going to Walmart wasn’t hellish enough now we can’t escape it. The foolishness that is going on. How much more does the government have to take away before Canada wakes up .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just put the mask on.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

silvertonebetty said:


> So now pei has to wear mask . As if going to Walmart wasn’t hellish enough now we can’t escape it. The foolishness that is going on. How much more does the government have to take away before Canada wakes up .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wakes up to what? That people are dying from a rampant virus rocking the entire world? 
Or something about being forced to wear a mask? Reminds me of the whole seatbelt thing in the 80s. Except me not wearing a seatbelt rarely kills someone else

If you haven’t had to wear one yet, it’s weird at first but you get used to it quickly. I just keep reminding myself I’m much prettier when you can’t see most of my face. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ricktoberfest said:


> Wakes up to what? That people are dying from a rampant virus rocking the entire world?
> Or something about being forced to wear a mask? Reminds me of the whole seatbelt thing in the 80s. Except me not wearing a seatbelt rarely kills someone else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the government attempting to control our every movement and thought. They’ve all started taking away our rights of speech,religion,arms shall I go on. And people die on a regular biases. I don’t see the difference of dying from aids, diabetes or covid. We all die and that’s not going to change. How we die doesn’t mater . People even die of the common cold . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> From the government attempting to control our every movement and thought. They’ve all started taking away our rights of speech,religion,arms shall I go on. And people die on a regular biases. I don’t see the difference of dying from aids, diabetes or covid. We all die and that’s not going to change. How we die doesn’t mater . People even die of the common cold .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do we need laws telling people not to smoke cigarettes with their kids in the car?

Because people didn't seem to figure it out for themselves.

That's why we need governments to guide some of us through this crisis. 

Maybe how YOU die doesn't matter. It matters to me.


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> From the government....


CAREFUL...This could get VERY political VERY quickly.

For the record Jared, I think of you as a 'friend' but I totally disagree with you on this topic.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

silvertonebetty said:


> From the government attempting to control our every movement and thought. They’ve all started taking away our rights of speech,religion,arms shall I go on. And people die on a regular biases. I don’t see the difference of dying from aids, diabetes or covid. We all die and that’s not going to change. How we die doesn’t mater . People even die of the common cold .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re right about we all die, but if wearing a mask means I don’t kill someone else then that’s a (small) freedom I’ll give up in public 

Btw: the government already has take all your freedoms away. You’re about 200 years too late to be “free on the land”

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> Why do we need laws telling people not to smoke cigarettes with their kids in the car?
> 
> Because people didn't seem to figure it out for themselves.
> 
> That's why we need governments to guide some of us through this crisis.
> 
> Maybe how YOU die doesn't matter. It matters to me.


It doesn’t matter to anyone how it happens . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> It doesn’t matter to anyone how it happens .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell me that after you've watched your Grandma or another elderly relative die gasping for breath while you are unable to even hold their hand.

It's easy to be cocky when you're in your twenties. You start to realize that life isn't forever and is actually quite fragile as you get older.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Don’t worry: if the government is trying to take away all your freedoms here’s some early signs

First, they’ll remove the power of the press/public accountability by proclaiming everything critical of them as fake news

Next they’ll proclaim massive fraud in any democratic process and want to remove “illegal” votes that disagree with them

Finally they’ll refuse to give up power when their appointed time has come to pass. 

Good thing this isn’t happening around here thanks to certain famous rich people 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim DaddyO

If you think wearing a mask (to save lives and for public safety) is taking away your rights and freedoms, you've lived a pretty priveliged life up until now.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> Tell me that after you've watched your Grandma or another elderly relative die gasping for breath while you are unable to even hold their hand.
> 
> It's easy to be cocky when you're in your twenties. You start to realize that life isn't forever and is actually quite fragile as you get older.


Who's being cocky .just stating facts 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> So now pei has to wear mask . As if going to Walmart wasn’t hellish enough now we can’t escape it. The foolishness that is going on. How much more does the government have to take away before Canada wakes up .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not too sure how stringent the rules are in PEI but if they are anything like the rest of Canada, if you want to wear a mask or face shield.....wear one. If you don't, then don't. For the most part I wear one when I have to and that's about it. There are a lot of places where I don't wear one.


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Who's being cocky .just stating facts
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk



Your version of "facts"?


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> So will that work for this too?


It has for me. However, the copyright holder gets any revenue that your vid produces through amount of views. pfft.


> I am really leary to make to make this public. The videographer’s recommendation was to keep it private.


Setting it to private doesn't always work for whoever you send the link to.
I set my vids to 'unlisted'. That way only the people that you send a link to, or post it on a thread, see it. It won't pop up on google or YT search.


----------



## Lola

Verne said:


> View attachment 336643


The truth rings true. I deal with anti maskers a couple of times a week in my job. Entitlement comes to mind! A holes.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> Just put the mask on.


Yes please.

I'm not all that sure that it's working - but I'm 100% sure that it's not, not working.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> Why do we need laws telling people not to smoke cigarettes with their kids in the car?
> 
> Because people didn't seem to figure it out for themselves.
> 
> That's why we need governments to guide some of us through this crisis.
> 
> Maybe how YOU die doesn't matter. It matters to me.


1st of all, the purpose of government is not to guide you through a crisis. 
2ndly, covid has a 98% survivability rate. don't take my word for it, look it up yourself. even google and the cdc will tell you this.
3rdly, if you look at the rate of infection on a graph by date, right on the cdc website, you can draw a line through the date where we all started using masks, and see that they have been ineffective. japan was wearing masks long before covid. ask hokkaido how that's working out for them right now.
you can also do the same thing with lock downs. most of the cases of covid were people who were abiding by the lockdown orders. the best thing you can do to avoid covid is to wash your hands, and be outside, or in well ventilated areas.



laristotle said:


> It has for me. However, the copyright holder gets any revenue that your vid produces through amount of views. pfft.
> 
> Setting it to private doesn't always work for whoever you send the link to.
> I set my vids to 'unlisted'. That way only the people that you send a link to, or post it on a thread, see it. It won't pop up on google or YT search.


i had a a slide show that i set to private so i could show friends and family in america how things were going while i was in canadia. i set it to music. a song called scyphozoa by the band mustasche. 99% chance none of you ever heard of that band, or heard that song. but it was still flagged by emi. they have a bot that searches youtube. your best chance is to claim fair use by calling it a reaction the original music.


----------



## Milkman

NA


----------



## silvertonebetty

The real question is how come people don't fixed things properly. I thought the stylest on the old record player looked like it was missing. They shoved on for a st style cartridge in it instead of a tc. Atleast its an cheap fix ,and to be able to play 78s is cool








Remember big brother is watching. He knows everything you are doing, he's the voices in your head. He is everywhere all the time watching you

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> The real question is how come people don't fixed things properly. I thought the stylest on the old record player looked like it was missing. They shoved on for a st style cartridge in it instead of a tc. Atleast its an cheap fix ,and to be able to play 78s is cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember big brother is watching. He knows everything you are doing, he's the voices in your head. He is everywhere all the time watching you
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


If it's a stylus not meant for 78's it will wear down fast and there's a good chance it will screw up the 78's.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> If it's a stylus not meant for 78's it will wear down fast and there's a good chance it will screw up the 78's.


All I know is this is the matching numbers too what's on the record player. 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> All I know is this is the matching numbers too what's on the record player.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Just because the turn table will play 78's doesn't mean the stylus will be good for the 78's and visa versa. That's why the old record players had a flipable cartridge. The last time I played some 78's on a modern stylus I might have played 10 or 12 records before the sound quality started to go. That's why I had older record players.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> Just because the turn table will play 78's doesn't mean the stylus will be good for the 78's and visa versa. That's why the old record players had a flipable cartridge. The last time I played some 78's on a modern stylus I might have played 10 or 12 records before the sound quality started to go. That's why I had older record players.


Oh . This is a player from 60s/70s .and good to know . I also have two new players

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> Oh . This is a player from 60s/70s .and good to know . I also have two new players
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


That's a "modern" turntable. The one I used was a Dual from the 60's. I had record players from the 40's and 50's to play 78's. Another thing if you're going to play 78's is to increase the weight on the tone arm. 78's were played with a tone arm weight around 2 oz or so instead of grams. Those nickles, dimes and quarters on the arm weren't just for scratches the the 45's. If your turntable will take a Shure cartridge and you want to play a lot of 78's check out getting a Shure M78s cartridge or an N78s stylus. This might help




__





78 RPM stylus,78RPM stylus,78 RPM needle stylus,78RPM needle stylus,78 RPM stylus needle,78RPM stylus needle,78 RPM cartridge stylus,78RPM cartridge stylus,78 RPM styli,78RPM styli,78 RPM needle styli,78RPM needle styli,78 RPM styli needle,78RPM styli needle,78 RPM cartridge styli,78RPM cartridge styli


78 RPM stylus,78RPM stylus,78 RPM needle stylus,78RPM needle stylus,78 RPM stylus needle,78RPM stylus needle,78 RPM cartridge stylus,78RPM cartridge stylus,78 RPM styli,78RPM styli,78 RPM needle styli,78RPM needle styli,78 RPM styli needle,78RPM styli needle,78 RPM cartridge styli,78RPM...




www.lpgear.com




Setting your amp to mono helps too. And if by chance you find a Robert Johnson 78, don't play it. Seems they're worth a bit of change.


----------



## laristotle

A text to a neighbor:

_Hi, Max. This is Richard, next door. I've been riddled with guilt for a few months and have been trying to get up the courage to tell you face-to-face. When you're not around, I've been sharing your wife, day and night, probably much more than you. I haven't been getting it at home recently. I know that's no excuse. The temptation was just too great. I can't live with the guilt & hope you'll accept my sincere apology and forgive me. Please suggest a fee for usage and I'll pay you. Richard _

 Max, feeling enraged and betrayed, grabbed his gun, went next door, and shot Richard dead. He returned home, shot his wife, poured himself a stiff drink and sat down on the sofa. Max then looked at his phone and discovered a second text message from Richard.

_Hi, Max. Richard here again. Sorry about the typo on my last text. I assume you figured it out and noticed that the darned Spell-Check had changed "wi-fi " to "wife." Technology, huh? It'll be the death of us all. _


----------



## cheezyridr

for lola:


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Verne said:


> View attachment 336421


Is it wrong that I prefer the cover version?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## iamthehub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

This stuff still gives me chills.


----------



## High/Deaf

Ricktoberfest said:


> Don’t worry: if the government is trying to take away all your freedoms here’s some early signs
> 
> First, they’ll remove the power of the press/public accountability by proclaiming everything critical of them as fake news


CBC. Check. "But just in case that isn't brainwashing you, we'll fund another $600,000,000 in Liberal-friendly media."



> Next they’ll proclaim massive fraud in any democratic process and want to remove “illegal” votes that disagree with them


Or just prorogue parliament and do away with Question Period. Maybe a few months of fillibustering just to add insult to injury. That's transparency and accountability!



> Finally they’ll refuse to give up power when their appointed time has come to pass.
> 
> Good thing this isn’t happening around here thanks to certain famous rich people


Not a rich person, but a whole Laurentian-elite cabal of them.



I love how this place stays out of politics. LOL


----------



## cheezyridr

iamthehub said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


completely false analogy. streams of urine do not behave in any way similar to vapor that comes from your mouth when you breathe. a mask, or other face covering (most places accept face coverings that are not medical masks) do not behave the way pants do. nice try, but a total fail. care to try again, but with more accuracy next time?


----------



## keto

cheezyridr said:


> completely false analogy. streams of urine do not behave in any way similar to vapor that comes from your mouth when you breathe. a mask, or other face covering (most places accept face coverings that are not medical masks) do not behave the way pants do. nice try, but a total fail. care to try again, but with more accuracy next time?


Actually, it's almost perfect. The masks the general public is wearing aren't to protect the wearer, they're to protect those all around them. The virus doesn't float thru the air as individual molecules, it travels in larger drops of water - aerosol, not vapour. The mask filters outgoing aerosol. 

But you have been told this approximately 9 kazillion times by now, like the rest of us. Denial, not just a river in Egypt.


----------



## laristotle

Watching someone piss their pants to prove a point is funny though.


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> Watching someone piss their pants to prove a point is funny though.


How often have you witnessed this for it to be an actual point?!?


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> How often have you witnessed this for it to be an actual point?!?


going by the previous meme


iamthehub said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim DaddyO

keto said:


> But you have been told this approximately 9 kazillion times by now, like the rest of us.


Some people don't understand the meaning of the word "analogy". Don't sweat it, education isn't for everyone.

Here's another one...

You're feeling frisky and that hot girl just invited you to her place for some fun. She also told you she has AIDS. You now have 3 choices.

Go have your fun riding bareback and gamble the odds
Go have your fun, but bring protection to lessen the risk
Stay away and have no part of it
With the virus you have the same 3 choices, it's just the protection is over your face. Which one has the least risk? Which one has the most? Bareface, mask, distancing...

Combining safety procedures is always best. Like cars, wearing a seatbelt saves lives. Having airbags saves lives. Wearing a seatbelt in a car with air bags saves exponentially more lives than the combination of each individual measure adds up to. Add to that speed limits and driving to the conditions, then add being aware and alert, and you have a system that gets better and better.


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> Watching someone piss their pants to prove a point is funny though.


There's a great scene in the Fellini film "Amarcord" where the family takes the crazy uncle out from the asylum for a refreshing day trip in the country. As the horse-drawn wagon ambles along down a scenic country road lined with Lombardy poplars, and the family is chatting away, there is a request to stop, and the uncle and one of the other family members walk over to the side of the road to do their business. Urine humour ensues. Starts just after the 5:30 mark.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Officer Stadanko. A lot of people in the South Okanagan and Vancouver knew who that character was based on.....Abe Snidanko.....areseeemmpee.


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> love how this place stays out of politics.


hey, thanks for contributing with such effort. A for effort and the shaming


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


You beat me to it.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Watching someone piss their pants to prove a point is funny though.


Can't forget this one.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

My McDonalds app is trolling me...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

keto said:


> Actually, it's almost perfect. The masks the general public is wearing aren't to protect the wearer, they're to protect those all around them. The virus doesn't float thru the air as individual molecules, it travels in larger drops of water - aerosol, not vapour. The mask filters outgoing aerosol.
> 
> But you have been told this approximately 9 kazillion times by now, like the rest of us. Denial, not just a river in Egypt.











U.S. Navy Study: Quarantine is No Guarantee Against COVID's Spread


A new U.S. Navy study published last week in the New England Journal of Medicine identified serious...




www.maritime-executive.com





i'll give you another piece of logic everyone overlooks:

if lockdowns were effective, why do we need to do them again?

if they were not effective, what is the point of doing them again?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lockdowns probably were effective....in reducing transmission rates in an effort to allow medical services to keep up with demand.

It would probably help in hard hit areas again but that also has to be weighed against the economic devastation that would cause.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## allthumbs56

cheezyridr said:


> U.S. Navy Study: Quarantine is No Guarantee Against COVID's Spread
> 
> 
> A new U.S. Navy study published last week in the New England Journal of Medicine identified serious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.maritime-executive.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll give you another piece of logic everyone overlooks:
> 
> if lockdowns were effective, why do we need to do them again?
> 
> if they were not effective, what is the point of doing them again?


The boat always had too many leaks.

As an exercise I went back to the start of the Coronavirus thread in the Political Forum today. It's amazing how little anyone knew about the virus 10 months ago. Statements like "Give it two weeks and it'll be over", and "I can't imagine ever wearing a mask in Walmart". I remember believing that a 2 week lockdown was gonna break the virus. Then you start reading about all the international flights still taking place and how PSWs are working at 4 different homes every day and how grocery clerks are spreading it.

Too many holes in the boat ..................


----------



## Jim DaddyO

allthumbs56 said:


> The boat always had too many leaks.
> 
> As an exercise I went back to the start of the Coronavirus thread in the Political Forum today. It's amazing how little anyone knew about the virus 10 months ago. Statements like "Give it two weeks and it'll be over", and "I can't imagine ever wearing a mask in Walmart". I remember believing that a 2 week lockdown was gonna break the virus. Then you start reading about all the international flights still taking place and how PSWs are working at 4 different homes every day and how grocery clerks are spreading it.
> 
> Too many holes in the boat ..................


Additional anecdotal evidence.

During the cruise ship fiasco it was reported that the air handling systems help spread the virus on board ships. There is not adequate filtration in the systems and they spread air throughout the ship. The filters are meant for large dust particles and not much else. Much like the ones in a furnace.

In another episode was an infected person sitting in a restaurant (in Italy if memory serves me correct, but it may have been some Asian country) under the air intake of the AC unit. Almost every customer came down with Covid, yet none of the staff, who wore masks, got it.....also shows that contact tracing sometimes pans out.


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


>



I’m Rick James, bitch.

Apologies to anyone who saw this pre edit. That was unintended, the software saved something I wrote but self edited, and I missed that.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket

It's good to know people like this exist to help us feel better about ourselves. They guy driving the car should be commended, he really is serving a higher calling.


----------



## zontar

Verne said:


> View attachment 337208


I posted this way back when things were just starting, but it is even more relevant now--so certainly ripe for posting it again.
I was planning on a hair cut in late March, but since things shut down I still haven't had one.
I could probably get this one done to me, although me hair isn't quite as long as that yet.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Why is the song Blue Moon running thru my head?


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I posted this way back when things were just starting, but it is even more relevant now--so certainly ripe for posting it again.
> I was planning on a hair cut in late March, but since things shut down I still haven't had one.
> I could probably get this one done to me, although me hair isn't quite as long as that yet.


There are barber shops and hairdressers open here....at least there were on Wed. Some have been open for a while. But then why get a hair cut? Last hair cut and shave I got was just before I went on vacation....that will last me the rest of my life. If I got my hair cut like that the front half on top would be pretty shiny.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> There are barber shops and hairdressers open here....at least there were on Wed. Some have been open for a while. But then why get a hair cut? Last hair cut and shave I got was just before I went on vacation....that will last me the rest of my life. If I got my hair cut like that the front half on top would be pretty shiny.


Why risk Covid exposure for one--especially now?
When they first re-opened they were backdated quite a bit.
Maybe in 2021


----------



## Electraglide

That's a great ride and it's nice to see a face or two and a bike or two I recognize. If you're ever in Lytton stop off at Ken's place.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

zontar said:


> Why risk Covid exposure for one--especially now?
> When they first re-opened they were backdated quite a bit.
> Maybe in 2021


Agreed. Last cut I got I did it myself with some buzz clippers. It's hair, it will grow back. I am shaggy again now. Worried? No, it's winter in Canada, I'll be wearing a toque. This spring I'll buzz it again.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Why risk Covid exposure for one--especially now?
> When they first re-opened they were backdated quite a bit.
> Maybe in 2021


I'd say the odds of you getting covid from a barbershop are probably less than say pumping your own gas or going to your Dr.'s office. I know when I was out at the U of C/HSC on Wed there was a chance I could have caught something there. Especially when I was killing time sitting in the Atrium having a cup of so/so coffee. At gas stations I doubt if they have anyone come out and disinfect each gas pump after every use. If you live in an apt. complex with communal washers and dryers there's another risk. Same if you take the c-train and buy your tickets from a machine or use a bank machine. But it's your choice. Me I'm out and about almost every day. That's my choice.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> I'd say the odds of you getting covid from a barbershop are probably less than say pumping your own gas or going to your Dr.'s office. I know when I was out at the U of C/HSC on Wed there was a chance I could have caught something there. Especially when I was killing time sitting in the Atrium having a cup of so/so coffee. At gas stations I doubt if they have anyone come out and disinfect each gas pump after every use. If you live in an apt. complex with communal washers and dryers there's another risk. Same if you take the c-train and buy your tickets from a machine or use a bank machine. But it's your choice. Me I'm out and about almost every day. That's my choice.


Shhh, that's just my excuse.
Still anything you do carries risk.
I was recently at the dentist, but they already had protocols in place before Covid, so I am not concerned about them at all, they really stepped things up.

And getting gas?
Don't need to do that as often these days--and I wear gloves for that--just in case--even if that's not really a big risk.

I like having long hair.


----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> And getting gas?
> Don't need to do that as often these days


I'm getting about 3 weeks/ltr


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> I'm getting about 3 weeks/ltr


That feels about right--maybe I'm getting a bit less though--still I don't remember the second last time I got gas--I do remember the last one as it was recent.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

There is a creek and ravine behind the schoolyard adjacent to us. A beaver seems to have taken up residence there. My wife spotted it yesterday, but by the tie she came home and got me to put my shoes on and accompany her back to the location, it had moved to some other spot. However, the evidence of its presence were in abundance. A bunch of the smaller trees bordering the creek had been reduced to a stump sticking a foot out of the ground with a tip that had been chewed around to a point. Other trees that still hadn't yet fallen looked like a shark had taken big chunks out of the trunk.

That beaver is BUSY.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## brucew

Son's dog had her pups last night. First batch, 7 pups. Didn't see that coming. All made it and she's taking very good care of them. Father's a gsp/black lab cross, mother's a gsp/springer spaniel cross.


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 337356


Well, at least he didn't program them to slow down playing difficult fills, and then not come back up to tempo.


----------



## Verne

For argument sake, this IS a Christmas movie. It's not Christmas until Hans Gruber falls off Nakatomi Tower.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 337500


Except the Roadrunner is actually Jarvis.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Milkman

Neil Peart's Rush drum kit expected to fetch more than $100K at auction


The drum kit played by Rush's Neil Peart between 1974 and 1977 is expected to fetch more than $100,000 at auction in the coming weeks.



www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## mhammer

I’ve become a fan of the Irish sitcom “Bridget and Eamon”. They’re delightful idiots, surrounded by other delightful idiots. Watched an episode on Roku the other night that was simply brilliant.

Quick setup: Bridget is *never* without a cigarette, the way that Julian on TPB is never without a rum and coke. And I mean not EVER. The couple and their friends, the local priest, and a guy who came over to install illegal cable decide to barricade themselves inside the house when the TV license inspector comes to the door, so they can avoid being discovered with illegal cable (FOUR channels!).

Put this Youtube to the 16:00 mark, and see what happens when Bridget discovers that Eamon, the priest, and their friend have searched the house, and couldn’t find any smokes. I think you’ll agree with me that it is brilliant in its attention to details.

The only version of the episode I could find on Youtube was subtitled in Italian, but the English dialogue is clearly preserved.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar Center is filing for bankruptcy


Guitar Center is filing for Chapter 11 bankruptcy, the latest company to go bankrupt during the pandemic that has decimated America's retail sector.




www.cnn.com


----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> 16:00 mark


I don't know how many times I've seen that scene in different variations. lol


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I have a shower.

May not sound like much, but you try washing yourself at the kitchen sink for a month as your only option.


----------



## Milkman

I just had to change a flat tire on my wife's car. It was sitting in the driveway which is better than out on the street, but my driveway kind of sucks. It's poorly laid pavers and it's not even close to level or flat.

It snowed last night.

Laying on the ground trying to get under a car with a totally flat tire.........

All done. I wasn't looking forward to it, but it wasn't that bad really.


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> I don't know how many times I've seen that scene in different variations. lol


I was blithely watching the episode, and didn't clue in right away. But when she removes her glasses with the shaky hand, I thought "OMG, are they actually *doing* that?!". It's the way it sneaks up on you unsuspectingly. Almost as good as the ending of the season of _Curb Your Entusiasm_, when Mel Brooks and Anne Bancroft cross the street to the bar near the theatre, happy to be rid of the burden that _The Producers_ has been, and only to have their hopes dashed. The entire season was written to arrive at that delicious scene. Similarly, the entire _Bridget & Eamon_ episode seems to have been constructed and woven to arrive at that critical scene. Small wonder the pair won the Irish Emmy equivalents for their show.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> I was blithely watching the episode, and didn't clue in right away. But when she removes her glasses with the shaky hand, I thought "OMG, are they actually *doing* that?!". It's the way it sneaks up on you unsuspectingly. Almost as good as the ending of the season of _Curb Your Entusiasm_, when Mel Brooks and Anne Bancroft cross the street to the bar near the theatre, happy to be rid of the burden that _The Producers_ has been, and only to have their hopes dashed. The entire season was written to arrive at that delicious scene. Similarly, the entire _Bridget & Eamon_ episode seems to have been constructed and woven to arrive at that critical scene. Small wonder the pair won the Irish Emmy equivalents for their show.


I watched it a couple of times and I don't see anything. Run out of coffee with a similar reaction, yes but smokes, nope. Worst comes to worst there's always butts around. The reaction I've done or seen is to go look for butts, get something to eat and head for a shop.


----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


> I watched it a couple of times and I don't see anything. Run out of coffee with a similar reaction, yes but smokes, nope. Worst comes to worst there's always butts around. The reaction I've done or seen is to go look for butts, get something to eat and head for a shop.


Watch this, then watch Bridget again.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Watch this, then watch Bridget again.


I've seen this clip in various forms, including at least one where the sub titles match the German. 




The eyeglass thing is sorta close but that's about it. Maybe if she'd walked around a bit. But that just could be me....I prefer Black Adder and Faulty Towers.....even the original 3's Company and ones from that era.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> I've seen this clip in various forms, including at least one where the sub titles match the German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyeglass thing is sorta close but that's about it. Maybe if she'd walked around a bit. But that just could be me....I prefer Black Adder and Faulty Towers.....even the original 3's Company and ones from that era.



i don't know why you insist on shitting on nearly every post


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> I just had to change a flat tire on my wife's car. It was sitting in the driveway which is better than out on the street, but my driveway kind of sucks. It's poorly laid pavers and it's not even close to level or flat.
> 
> It snowed last night.
> 
> Laying on the ground trying to get under a car with a totally flat tire.........
> 
> All done. I wasn't looking forward to it, but it wasn't that bad really.


Where was your wife? Wasn't she demanding equality and doing the job herself?

Or was she in the warmth displaying her superiority?


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Where was your wife? Wasn't she demanding equality and doing the job herself?
> 
> Or was she in the warmth displaying her superiority?


My wife is not physically able to do such a task due to some RA in various parts of her body. 

The funny thing is, this is just one more little thing that I would have just taken for granted and gone ahead and done before I had my little adventure last year.

This time, it was a real question. Should I really be laying on the ground in the snow trying to jack up a car and change a tire?

It didn't fight me at all. Just a little tricky getting the jack under it as the tire was completely flat.

I managed.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> My wife is not physically able to do such a task due to some RA in various parts of her body.
> 
> The funny thing is, this is just one more little thing that I would have just taken for granted and gone ahead and done before I had my little adventure last year.
> 
> This time, it was a real question. Should I really be laying on the ground in the snow trying to jack up a car and change a tire?
> 
> It didn't fight me at all. Just a little tricky getting the jack under it as the tire was completely flat.
> 
> I managed.


I put my winter tires on in the driveway Saturday. I made more noises getting up and down - I could swear I had become my old man 😕


----------



## laristotle

I am my old man. I have my mechanic change the wheels and do an oil/lube.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> I am my old man. I have my mechanic change the wheels and do an oil/lube.


Me too.

Does yours come to the house and change a flat for you?

That can turn a normal task into a $40 ~$50 one.

I have definitely turned the corner of hiring people to do some tasks I used to DIY, but I still have to live within my means.

I'm getting there though. I have a guy coming to re-drywall a room in the house. No way would I have hired someone to do something like that ten years ago.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Does yours come to the house and change a flat for you?


He probably would, or send one of his guys. We have CAA+ for that though.
He does drop off our vehicles when he's done because he lives 2 minutes away.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> He probably would, or send one of his guys. We have CAA+ for that though.
> He does drop off our vehicles when he's done because he lives 2 minutes away.


I won't lie.

I was trying to figure out a way to not have to lay on the ground and jack up a car that was almost laying on the ground in a wet snowy mess.

And the funny thing is. I have to take the car in for exhaust work this morning and only noticed the tire was completely flat on Sunday. We're not driving much lately and have two cars so we didn't notice until then.


----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> I am my old man. I have my mechanic change the wheels and do an oil/lube.


My hands won't take the physical grief of that kind of labour anymore. I'll gladly take the vehicles to a shop for that stuff. Those guys need to make a living too. However, I still cut my own hair (sometimes Mrs. Mooh helps), do most of the yard work, snow removal, household chores, and so on. We're pretty self-sufficient, or try to be.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> My hands won't take the physical grief of that kind of labour anymore. I'll gladly take the vehicles to a shop for that stuff. Those guys need to make a living too. However, I still cut my own hair (sometimes Mrs. Mooh helps), do most of the yard work, snow removal, household chores, and so on. We're pretty self-sufficient, or try to be.


I really do NOT enjoy working on cars, never have. 

I agree. A pro is best for most things, but I guess it's nice to know I can still get my ass home if I get a flat.


----------



## laristotle

Mooh said:


> snow removal


We got 10" on Sunday. Shoveled yesterday morning (double drive) and my body is still feeling it.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m some slow to realize tomorrow’s my sisters due date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I am my old man. I have my mechanic change the wheels and do an oil/lube.


If my old man had lived to be my age he would have been out there changing the tire.....but first he would have inflated it to see if it would hold enough air to drive it to a shop or at least get it high enough off the ground to get a jack under the car easily. I would do the same thing and so would my son. Depending of course on how deep the snow was. 


laristotle said:


> We got 10" on Sunday. Shoveled yesterday morning (double drive) and my body is still feeling it.


That's what snow blowers are for.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

One cool thing is that when I went into the trunk to get the jack and spare, I discovered that the spare is actually a brand new full sized tire matching the other four and mounted on a matching aluminum rim.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


>


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Whatever happened to the grumpy old man random thread? That was sure a good idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldo97

Ricktoberfest said:


> Whatever happened to the grumpy old man random thread? That was sure a good idea!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's still around. You just have to post something to bring it back to the top of the new list.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Waldo97 said:


> It's still around. You just have to post something to bring it back to the top of the new list.


I don’t wanna post in it, I want the grumpy old men to use it. I’m getting older too, but this thread used to be about more than arthritis and back pain! I mean buttnutt hasn’t even put up some tasteful ladies in quite some time it seems like

Now where that winking emoji so people don’t get upset? Oh here it is

  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Ricktoberfest said:


> Whatever happened to the grumpy old man random thread? That was sure a good idea!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Screw that and get out of my yard damnit. Now where the hell's Ann?


----------



## Electraglide

Ricktoberfest said:


> I don’t wanna post in it, I want the grumpy old men to use it. I’m getting older too, but this thread used to be about more than arthritis and back pain! I mean buttnutt hasn’t even put up some tasteful ladies in quite some time it seems like
> 
> Now where that winking emoji so people don’t get upset? Oh here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's the emoji damnit and is this better?








I wonder where she's hiding the cigarette?


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Electraglide said:


> Where's the emoji damnit and is this better?
> View attachment 337712
> 
> I wonder where she's hiding the cigarette?


Thanks. I come here to be entertained. It’s been ages since I’ve reposted a meme from here elsewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Now where the hell's Ann?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 337713


Thanks, I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> but first he would have inflated it to see if it would hold enough air to drive it to a shop or at least get it high enough off the ground to get a jack under the car easily. I would do the same thing and so would my son. Depending of course on how deep the snow was.


agreed!

you don't give a lot of solid advice here but this almost makes up for a few blunders. well done


----------



## zontar

I've said it before, and probably will again--when I play my Iceman I feel like I'm back in time.


----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> I've said it before, and probably will again--when I play my Iceman I feel like I'm back in time.


The Ice Age?

I get it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

German military bicycle WW1.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> The Ice Age?
> 
> I get it.


Well I'm not that old--I meant I feel like I'm late teens/early20s
I know for some here that was the ice age...


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I've said it before, and probably will again--when I play my Iceman I feel like I'm back in time.


Just one more hit?


----------



## MarkM

zontar said:


> Well I'm not that old--I meant I feel like I'm late teens/early20s
> I know for some here that was the ice age...


I get the same feeling playing my 83 MIJ strat.


----------



## Electraglide

Aussie dispatch rider.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## cheezyridr

once my apple cake is done, i'm driving to my son's place to have dinner with him and my grandkids. i have tunes, a full tank of gas, and google maps. i even showered and shaved!


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> once my apple cake is done, i'm driving to my son's place to have dinner with him and my grandkids. i have tunes, a full tank of gas, and google maps. i even showered and shaved!


Happy Thanksgiving. stay safe


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307270504932405248


----------



## Verne

I swear that wouldn't be near as funny if it were in any other accent.


----------



## laristotle

Ontario passes law to end clock changes -- if Quebec, New York do too


Ontario has decided to stop changing the clocks twice a year — if Quebec and New York State follow suit.




ottawasun.com


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> Ontario passes law to end clock changes -- if Quebec, New York do too
> 
> 
> Ontario has decided to stop changing the clocks twice a year — if Quebec and New York State follow suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ottawasun.com


Great idea. What are the chances that Quebec and New York will buy in?


----------



## laristotle

To celebrate the rice harvest, artists in Northern Japan create giant animal sculptures from leftover rice straw.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Waldo97

TOXOPLASMOSIS-- not an accident 
- a conspiracy theory for people who aren't fooled by cats.

1) Toxoplasmosis is a parasite that only breeds in felines.
2) Toxoplasmosis is passed on to a multitude of hosts, including mice. Infected mice lose their fear of cats. The infection CHANGES THEIR BEHAVIOUR TO BENEFIT CATS! 
3) Up to half of the world's human population is infected by toxoplasmosis but have no symptoms. Except that they are more likely than the general population to own cats.

Do you see this in the MSM? I guess not!! Qanon is trending right now, but "trending" is so passé. You can join "Toxoplasmosis -- not an accident" and be in on the ground floor. Please help out.









Toxoplasmosis - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307270504932405248


Having had that happen quite a few times over the years that's about as funny as spilling hot coffee in your crotch.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> To celebrate the rice harvest, artists in Northern Japan create giant animal sculptures from leftover rice straw.
> View attachment 337993


the correct pic:


----------



## ol' 58

Jim Wellington said:


> View attachment 337971


Love that, Jim!


----------



## ol' 58

Especially if you started before the age of 58!


----------



## Verne

The new COVID horoscopes are finally out


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> The new COVID horoscopes are finally out
> 
> View attachment 338022


Sagittarius/Capricorn is wrong.


----------



## Verne

I'm a Sagittarius and plan to spend time in my home. After being out delivering the online shopping COVID Christmas will create, I won't be going anywhere!!!! Okay, maybe the LCBO or beer store.


----------



## Electraglide

Went and had lunch and shot pool with my son today. 1: didn't know that Ikea here had a cafeteria and 2: the swedish meatballs that were for lunch were so/so and 3: the paths you had to take took you thru the store and you walked at least a mile if not more. The only thing I saw that was interesting was full cowhides at a fairly reasonable price. And today is the last day, around here, that pool halls will be open for at least 3 weeks. Should have got the two ladies we met there's phone numbers.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> I'm a Sagittarius and plan to spend time in my home. After being out delivering the online shopping COVID Christmas will create, I won't be going anywhere!!!! Okay, maybe the LCBO or beer store.


I'm Capricorn born on the cusp with Sagittarius. staying at home just won't happen especially since the gov't decided I am divorced and is paying me a nice chunk of change.....more than 2 years of GIS payments. Gonna find out if the casinos are open around here and do a little motorcycle shopping.


----------



## cheezyridr

ol' 58 said:


> Especially if you started before the age of 58!
> View attachment 338021


of course this is true, but can you imagine, when jimi got his first guitar, and one of his buddies was like "dude...you suck!" hahhaha maybe alex lifeson at some school talent show getting owned by one of the older kids?


----------



## zontar

Unfortunately, you were shot down anyway.


----------



## Lola

Well my audition vid wasn’t a go. We have to pick another time to do it. Things didn’t go according to plan! I had so much fun playing so it wasn’t a total waste. I am so glad I only gave the videographer half the $ up front. He’s on the hook for the rest for lack of better words!


----------



## ol' 58

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 338023
> 
> 
> View attachment 338024


Cool ad! I have loved Don Knotts since forever ago.
But this is THE Dude.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Well my audition vid wasn’t a go. We have to pick another time to do it. Things didn’t go according to plan! I had so much fun playing so it wasn’t a total waste. I am so glad I only gave the videographer half the $ up front. He’s on the hook for the rest for lack of better words!


sorry to hear that news! i was really looking forward to it. can you elaborate on what happened? any plans for a future attempt?


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> Cool ad! I have loved Don Knotts since forever ago.
> But this is THE Dude.
> View attachment 338335


Which one, the guy in the hat or the other one? My 3rd ex had a thing for Sam Elliot and every time she put Mask on I knew it was going to be a hot time later. If it was The Shadow Riders I just laid back and enjoyed.


----------



## ol' 58

Electraglide said:


> Which one, the guy in the hat or the other one? My 3rd ex had a thing for Sam Elliot and every time she put Mask on I knew it was going to be a hot time later. If it was The Shadow Riders I just laid back and enjoyed.


Jeff Bridges / Jeffery Lebowski. THE DUDE, man!


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> Jeff Bridges / Jeffery Lebowski. THE DUDE, man!
> View attachment 338372


That's Lloyd's kid, right. The movie doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

Electraglide said:


> That's Lloyd's kid, right. The movie doesn't ring a bell.


 If you don't know "The big Lebowski"..........you need to rethink your priorities. I'm shaking my head in disbelief. Shame on you EG!!! HAHAHA. Seriously, it's a great movie and it deserves to be watched, ASAP.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> If you don't know "The big Lebowski"..........you need to rethink your priorities. I'm shaking my head in disbelief. Shame on you EG!!! HAHAHA. Seriously, it's a great movie and it deserves to be watched, ASAP.


I see it came out in '98. Spent a lot of the late 90's in places with no tv or movies dodging traffic who couldn't read the signs. I don't recall seeing a movie from about 1995 to sometime in 2000. More important priorities. Since it doesn't seem to be free on any of the ways I have to watch movies now I doubt if I'll ever see it......no biggie.


----------



## ol' 58

Electraglide said:


> That's Lloyd's kid, right. The movie doesn't ring a bell.


Lol. Yep. Iconic classic. The Big Lebowski. You have got to be pulling my leg. Last thing you watched on TV was Sea Hunt?


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> I see it came out in '98. Spent a lot of the late 90's in places with no tv or movies dodging traffic who couldn't read the signs. I don't recall seeing a movie from about 1995 to sometime in 2000. More important priorities. Since it doesn't seem to be free on any of the ways I have to watch movies now I doubt if I'll ever see it......no biggie.


I think you may out of luck with Lebowski, these movies usually go back into the vault after a few years. good news though, Turner Classic Silver Screen is showing Road to Singapore on a 24 hour loop, just as good, probably better


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> I'm shaking my head in disbelief.





ol' 58 said:


> The Big Lebowski. You have got to be pulling my leg.


EG's not alone. I haven't seen it yet either.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I haven't seen The Big Lebowski either. But, I have an android TV box, so I could probably find it easy enough.


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> I think you may out of luck with Lebowski, these movies usually go back into the vault after a few years. good news though, Turner Classic Silver Screen is showing Road to Singapore on a 24 hour loop, just as good, probably better


Anything with Vincent Price in it is probably a hell of a lot better and it probably is out there just not in a way or place where I can see it, free. These guys seem to have gone some place, www.m4uhd.net. The one with Bob Hope and Bing Crosby with I believe Dorothy Lamour or this one. 




William Powell was ok but they did kinda run the "Thin Man" theme a bit hard. Not being a big Hope/Crosby fan I'd sooner watch the original Fantasia or The Great Dictator or Key Largo or Casablanca. All from the same time


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> Lol. Yep. Iconic classic. The Big Lebowski. You have got to be pulling my leg. Last thing you watched on TV was Sea Hunt?


Close. Probably haven't watched more than a month or so's tv in 5 years and there have been quite a lot of long stretches where the only tv watched was in bars. While my last ex was watching Grey's anatomy and shows like that in the winter I was rebuilding old tube radios and record players and working on motorcycles. Had a tv hooked up to a magic box, an imac, VCR and playstation 3 but that was used by the granddaughters to watch music videos and play mindcraft. On occasion if I got bored I'd plug a guitar into and amp and see if I could play something recognizable....half the time playing along to an old 78 from the 40's and 50's. There's no tv here and when I was inside about the only thing that was on wwere either NFL games or NHL games so no watching there.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> I haven't seen The Big Lebowski either. But, I have an android TV box, so I could probably find it easy enough.


Don't you have to have the box and a tv to do that and doesn't it cost?


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m off to see the new nephew.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Anything with Vincent Price in it is probably a hell of a lot better


oh for sure, no doubt about it


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> If you don't know "The big Lebowski"..........you need to rethink your priorities. I'm shaking my head in disbelief. Shame on you EG!!! HAHAHA. Seriously, it's a great movie and it deserves to be watched, ASAP.


Nope, I’ve never seen it either.


----------



## vadsy

now that I think about it, I've not seen it myself

just kidding., I think it's on Starz later this week and possibly available for streaming on Crave


----------



## Electraglide

Could be on netflix too.....don't have any of those and don't need or want them. It's not on Kanopy but 1977 Jabberwocky is so I'll watch that. Any movie with Micheal Palin, Terry Jones, Terry Gillam and other Python alumni is worth watching.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Any movie with Micheal Palin, Terry Jones, Terry Gillam and *other Python alumni* is worth watching.


Yellowbeard is by far one of my favourites.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Could be on netflix too


it's not



Electraglide said:


> Python alumni is worth watching.


and it isn't


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> it's not
> 
> 
> 
> and it isn't


Your choice I guess.


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> Yellowbeard is by far one of my favourites.


2p for a lump of shit!!


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> sorry to hear that news! i was really looking forward to it. can you elaborate on what happened? any plans for a future attempt?


Ya, it was just a shit show. It started like this. Got on the Go in Pickering and then stopped at Scarborough because of an accident on the westbound line. I waited for a bus to Union station. Stood there for almost 1 hr so angry. I phoned the studio to let them know of my predicament. They were cool. The videographer guy txt me that he was just completing another job that had to be finished. According to him he would be a “wee” bit late. He got there just after I did. He was 1 1/2 hrs late!! I let everything upset me. I questioned my vid guy on his work ethics. That got a little heated and then I said screw it. I was just over everything! I played for a bit after that just to relax. 

We are going to arrange another date.


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> 2p for a lump of shit!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> Don't you have to have the box and a tv to do that and doesn't it cost?


The box, a TV, and an internet connection. You can download the software pretty easy. Some of them come with the software already installed but I find there is a lot of bloatware on them. I just need the android OS with a web browser and I can get just the things I want. You can also download the software onto a computer with an internet connection.

Caveat:
It is illegal to sell boxes pre loaded with some of this software.
It is illegal to retransmit or rebroadcast copyrighted material.
It is NOT illegal to own the equipment, download the software and view copyrighted material.
These are Canadian copyright laws, other countries may differ.


----------



## jb welder

I've never seen _Forrest Gump_, am I in?


----------



## zontar

I've never seen ET.
And a whole lot of recent movies either.


----------



## cheezyridr

big lebowski is one of the most quotable movies i can think of. of all time.
for any of you that haven't seen it, definitely make it a priority. most hollywood movies are shit, and i avoid them.
that one is a true gem.
jeff bridges, john goodman, turturro, buschemi, sam elliot, are the most well known of the cast, but it's slam full of other names anyone would know. i have serious doubts that a movie will be made in the rest of my life time that's funnier than lebowski. i've probably seen it almost a dozen times and i find something new in it every time


----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58

cheezyridr said:


> big lebowski is one of the most quotable movies i can think of. of all time.
> for any of you that haven't seen it, definitely make it a priority. most hollywood movies are shit, and i avoid them.
> that one is a true gem.
> jeff bridges, john goodman, turturro, buschemi, sam elliot, are the most well known of the cast, but it's slam full of other names anyone would know. i have serious doubts that a movie will be made in the rest of my life time that's funnier than lebowski. i've probably seen it almost a dozen times and i find something new in it every time


Yep. And most anything else by the Coen brothers is worth a watch too. Dark humour, dry humour, complex plot lines......Fargo, O Brother Where Art Thou?, Burn After Reading, Raising Arizona. They did heavier stuff too, like No Country For Old Men.


----------



## High/Deaf

ol' 58 said:


> Cool ad! I have loved Don Knotts since forever ago.
> But this is THE Dude.
> View attachment 338335


It really ties the room together.


----------



## cheezyridr

ol' 58 said:


> Yep. And most anything else by the Coen brothers is worth a watch too. Dark humour, dry humour, complex plot lines......Fargo, O Brother Where Art Thou?, Burn After Reading, Raising Arizona. They did heavier stuff too, like No Country For Old Men.


oh brother is another GREAT film! and of course, so is raising arizona. easily the best film nick cage ever did, and ever will do. no country for old men, i know alot of people liked it, but it didn't do for me what it did for everyone else.
the ballad of buster scruggs was pretty great, i thought. tim blake nelson was better in oh brother though


----------



## ol' 58

High/Deaf said:


> It really ties the room together.
> 
> View attachment 338459





cheezyridr said:


> oh brother is another GREAT film! and of course, so is raising arizona. easily the best film nick cage ever did, and ever will do. no country for old men, i know alot of people liked it, but it didn't do for me what it did for everyone else.
> the ballad of buster scruggs was pretty great, i thought. tim blake nelson was better in oh brother though


I have yet to see Buster Scruggs and a few others they did. Eventually, I hope.


----------



## High/Deaf

I finally watched all of Inside Llewyn Davis. I didn't like it the first time I partially watched it, but I hunkered and watched the whole thing recently. It was good - not their best, IMO, but worth watching. Maybe it was my mood at the time.


----------



## jb welder

cheezyridr said:


> raising arizona. easily the best film nick cage ever did


Maybe you haven't seen _Kick Ass_ ?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

jb welder said:


> Maybe you haven't seen _Kick Ass_ ?


actually, i watched part of be filmed, about 3 or 4 blocks from the apt i lived in. remember the part where kick ass is up on the billboard trying to get "mr whiskers" to come down? it was filmed at the sip & dip on kingston rd. the donut shop isn't there anymore, i think it's a medical clinic now, or something. hell, i woulda put his role in _national treasure_ above _kick ass_, even though it was good for what it was. i don't think he did too well with _ghost rider_, i had higher hopes for that movie all around though. that said, ANYTHING is better than_ wicker man_


----------



## Waldo97




----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder

With black Friday done it's time to start ramping up all the holiday stuff. Like coffee.


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> With black Friday done it's time to start ramping up all the holiday stuff. Like coffee.


in before Saturday Night Live hasn't been funny since '75


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> in before Saturday Night Live hasn't been funny since '75


Now that you mention it, seems a little quiet from that corner. What time does show usually start?


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 338622


What I did from 1994 to 2000 but the vest was orange and the beard was blackish.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> What I did from 1994 to 2000 but the vest was orange and the beard was blackish.


I may have driven past you.


----------



## Milkman

I love most of their films, but I can't seem to get through The Big Labowski.

LOVED Buster Scruggs.


----------



## High/Deaf

Milkman said:


> I love most of their films, but I can't seem to get through The Big Labowski.
> 
> LOVED Buster Scruggs.


To each his own, but ........
It's _Lebowski_.

Perhaps with the spelling mistake, you've been watching the porn parody? I usually can't get through one of those either.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I may have driven past you.


If you were in B.C and on either the Trans Can or 97A, B, or C border to border, more than likely.


----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> To each his own, but ........
> It's _Lebowski_.
> 
> Perhaps with the spelling mistake, you've been watching the porn parody? I usually can't get through one of those either.


Nah I love the actors in the Big Lebowski and I love the other films by the Coen bros. I've tried to get into it.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Perhaps with the spelling mistake, you've been watching the porn parody? I usually can't get through one of those either.


Usually you get only so far into a porn flick either by yourself or with a partner and bang, something pops up and you wash your hands of it so to speak.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Electraglide said:


> What I did from 1994 to 2000 but the vest was orange and the beard was blackish.


6 years in the slammer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Ricktoberfest said:


> 6 years in the slammer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Orange is an Ab. remand color, blue is provincial....not too sure what fed is, I guess that depends on where you are. Florecent Orange is what the Min of Highways wanted so that's what the company I worked for went with. Depending on the contract you could get away with wrist bands and a hard hat and what ever you wanted to wear. From what I see now it's coveralls just like chain gangs.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Electraglide said:


> Orange is an Ab. remand color, blue is provincial....not too sure what fed is, I guess that depends on where you are. Florecent Orange is what the Min of Highways wanted so that's what the company I worked for went with. Depending on the contract you could get away with wrist bands and a hard hat and what ever you wanted to wear. From what I see now it's coveralls just like chain gangs.


Was just making a joke about the “orange / black” “orange is the new black” similarity. 
Guess it didn’t go over. Oh well. On to the next sarcastic quip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Ricktoberfest said:


> Was just making a joke about the “orange / black” “orange is the new black” similarity.
> Guess it didn’t go over. Oh well. On to the next sarcastic quip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Canada never had an old black. Btw it was about a year of orange and then blue. Would have been more except for time served. As far as with flagging, when I wore orange I was making $24.90/hr with quite a bit of time and a half and double time.....when the average guy or girl was making $8.50/hr..


----------



## Electraglide

This is from a few years ago. The C 17 landed at the wrong airport. They figured if they took everything off the plane that wasn't needed including most of the fuel it might have just enough runway to take off. Looks like they had just enough.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## keto

vadsy said:


>


Totally lost me at the eggs, but I was drooling to there.


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> Totally lost me at the eggs, but I was drooling to there.


fair enough, not everyones taste but this is a crazy procedure of a dish. watching the last motorcycle trip show through Argentina they chatted and stopped over for the food, this caught my eye cuz a few things sounded similar


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> If you were in B.C and on either the Trans Can or 97A, B, or C border to border, more than likely.


Hmm, I don't know if I was in BC most of the years--possibly in 94 
But saw lots of that going on in Alberta.

Most of my BC trips were either pre 94 or post 2009


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Hmm, I don't know if I was in BC most of the years--possibly in 94
> But saw lots of that going on in Alberta.
> 
> Most of my BC trips were either pre 94 or post 2009


Wouldn't have been me.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Wouldn't have been me.


That's ok, I guess.


----------



## Electraglide

I wonder if it's still happening?


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 338890


I guess that settles that rumor.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 338948


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Is it wrong that I’ve been doing more listening to music rather playing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

silvertonebetty said:


> Is it wrong that I’ve been doing more listening to music rather playing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, but are you still playing?


----------



## silvertonebetty

zontar said:


> No, but are you still playing?


Once in a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 339026


Yeah, but what moment? Bastille Day?


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> View attachment 339026


I hope after this, mom lets them eat cake.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Milkman

My Dad's Nuts (made you look)

He just bought this.





__





Aurora 850 SX | Argo XTV







argoxtv.com


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 339026


Just like this.


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> My Dad's Nuts (made you look)
> 
> He just bought this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora 850 SX | Argo XTV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> argoxtv.com


Cool, was just talking to a friend about those. I passed the Argo factory all the time when Mrs. Mooh and I were dating. She wasn’t interested in getting one.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Cool, was just talking to a friend about those. I passed the Argo factory all the time when Mrs. Mooh and I were dating. She wasn’t interested in getting one.


He asked me where he can try it out near me. I have no clue. Can't think of anyone I know who owns a farm.


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


> Yeah, but what moment? Bastille Day?


Nope. The Bastille Day _after-party_.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Nope. The Bastille Day _after-party_.


Just missing these girls.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> My Dad's Nuts (made you look)
> 
> He just bought this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora 850 SX | Argo XTV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> argoxtv.com


Does he really have a need for an 8x8 or is he just looking for a mount for the machine gun? 😎


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> My Dad's Nuts (made you look)
> 
> He just bought this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora 850 SX | Argo XTV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> argoxtv.com


My neighbour who recently moved away had something similar but I don't know if it was the same name brand. I think he ended up putting a plow on it and used it mostly for plowing snow in the winter.


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Does he really have a need for an 8x8 or is he just looking for a mount for the machine gun? 😎



Christ....Not out loud FFS.


----------



## brucew

Thought this was cute.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Waldo97

Or ripped it off with your teeth. Do _not_ squeeze the bag while you're doing this.


----------



## keto

Waldo97 said:


> Or ripped it off with your teeth. Do _not_ squeeze the bag while you're doing this.


I nicked a Pepsi can while opening the plastic on a flat, with a sharp knife. The mess was way out of scale with the size of the actual offence. Geyser good out to 10', from about a 1/8" slit in the can.


----------



## MarkM

keto said:


> I nicked a Pepsi can while opening the plastic on a flat, with a sharp knife. The mess was way out of scale with the size of the actual offence. Geyser good out to 10', from about a 1/8" slit in the can.


Been there dun dat!


----------



## allthumbs56

Verne said:


> View attachment 339120


At least all the bulbs seem to be working.


----------



## keto

MarkM said:


> Been there dun dat!


Soon as I hit it I bailed out. Got me a little. It went uphill and covered the door from the garage (which side it hit) to the house. Couple stairs and landing there, the wall, the garage opener & light switch. Plus what I tracked in the house holding the can and dripping on my way to the sink. _sigh_. WAY out out of scale I say. Ah well, life's a bitch as they used to say.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> I nicked a Pepsi can while opening the plastic on a flat, with a sharp knife. The mess was way out of scale with the size of the actual offence. Geyser good out to 10', from about a 1/8" slit in the can.


Shotgun.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Shotgun.


sure shotgun a beer but a Pepsi/Coke is not the same


----------



## butterknucket

I was taking pop cans out of a bar fridge and a can of diet Coke slipped out of my hand and punctured a tiny hole in the side of the can. It started spraying out hard and went straight into my eye, and I was also wearing contacts at the time. Trust me, whatever chemicals are in diet coke hurt your eye immensely, especially if you have contacts in. 

Meanwhile, the can is spraying and dancing all over the place, spraying diet coke in every direction in the room. By the time I got my contacts out and flushed out my eye, I had to clean coke off the carpet, walls, ceiling, the door into the room, etc. Oh fun....

It's reminding me now. I was probably 7 or 8 at the time. I was out with my parents and sisters, and my sister's friend. We went somewhere and they were giving out free cans of pop to kids. All four of us kids got one. On the way home I was sitting up front with my parents and didn't see what was going on in the back seat. My sister's friend was back there shaking her can of pop the entire way back to our house. When we got home I went upstairs for a few minutes. When I came back downstairs I passed by the front door and saw my mom ushering my sister's friend out the front door and closing it behind her. I walked into the kitchen and there was Coke EVERYWHERE. All over the ceiling, the cupboards, the walls, the floor. My dad was just standing in the middle of it with a look on his face that was somwhere between rage and fear. She had walked into the kitchen and opened the can of pop she had been shaking the whole time and just let it go. I was advised to get out of the kitchen. To this day if you even bring up that story to my dad, he just walks out of the room. We moved away a few months later and lost touch with my sister's friend. That was 1985. 

In 2007 the pop shaking friend apparently knew a low life guy. He killed her and chopped her up. It was a few years I guess before the police had enough evidence on the guy to make an arrest and get the rest of her body, which was in a few different places around town.


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> sure shotgun a beer but a Pepsi/Coke is not the same


Who would drink pepsi? Try shotgunning Coke with a mouth full of say Yukon Jack or Cap't Morgans Dark.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Who would drink pepsi? Try shotgunning Coke with a mouth full of say Yukon Jack or Cap't Morgans Dark.


you posted a shotgun beer vid in response to a guy talking about Pepsi


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> you posted a shotgun beer vid in response to a guy talking about Pepsi


How observant of you. You get a gold star on the fridge for that.


----------



## Waldo97

I used a can opener on some shaving cream once…

only once


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> How observant of you. You get a gold star on the fridge for that.


try a coke, then a beer and check back in. skip the bullshit bar stories.


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> try a coke, then a beer and check back in. skip the bullshit bar stories.


Better make that a bronze star then you can go back to your twinkys. BTW I'm not big on Shandys.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Better make that a bronze star then you can go back to your twinkys. BTW I'm not big on Shandys.


hey, I'm just trying to get a little clarification. 

dude posts about puncturing a Pepsi can, you respond with a single word "shotgun" and the demonstration is with beer,. I'm just saying it doesn't go down the same.


----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


> I was taking pop cans out of a bar fridge and a can of diet Coke slipped out of my hand and punctured a tiny hole in the side of the can. It started spraying out hard and went straight into my eye, and I was also wearing contacts at the time. Trust me, whatever chemicals are in diet coke hurt your eye immensely, especially if you have contacts in.
> 
> Meanwhile, the can is spraying and dancing all over the place, spraying diet coke in every direction in the room. By the time I got my contacts out and flushed out my eye, I had to clean coke off the carpet, walls, ceiling, the door into the room, etc. Oh fun....
> 
> It's reminding me now. I was probably 7 or 8 at the time. I was out with my parents and sisters, and my sister's friend. We went somewhere and they were giving out free cans of pop to kids. All four of us kids got one. On the way home I was sitting up front with my parents and didn't see what was going on in the back seat. My sister's friend was back there shaking her can of pop the entire way back to our house. When we got home I went upstairs for a few minutes. When I came back downstairs I passed by the front door and saw my mom ushering my sister's friend out the front door and closing it behind her. I walked into the kitchen and there was Coke EVERYWHERE. All over the ceiling, the cupboards, the walls, the floor. My dad was just standing in the middle of it with a look on his face that was somwhere between rage and fear. She had walked into the kitchen and opened the can of pop she had been shaking the whole time and just let it go. I was advised to get out of the kitchen. To this day if you even bring up that story to my dad, he just walks out of the room. We moved away a few months later and lost touch with my sister's friend. That was 1985.
> 
> In 2007 the pop shaking friend apparently knew a low life guy. He killed her and chopped her up. It was a few years I guess before the police had enough evidence on the guy to make an arrest and get the rest of her body, which was in a few different places around town.


When I was 7, so summer 1970, we lived in Calgary, at the top of a big several blocks long hill. There was a corner store at the bottom or thereabouts, Dad sent me to get Coke for mix. It came in a thick glass bottle, I think 26 oz. I shook that sucker all the way back up the hill, and bragged about it to Dad when I handed it over. I’m lucky it didn’t blind me. I don’t recall his reaction beyond, don’t do that.


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> hey, I'm just trying to get a little clarification.
> 
> dude posts about puncturing a Pepsi can, you respond with a single word "shotgun" and the demonstration is with beer,. I'm just saying it doesn't go down the same.


Couldn't find a vid of someone shotgunning a pepsi and didn't look for coke. Beer was the first thing that came to mind. The principle and technique is the same. From my experience coke and beer go down about the same so I can't see why pepsi would be any different. This better?


----------



## butterknucket

keto said:


> When I was 7, so summer 1970, we lived in Calgary, at the top of a big several blocks long hill. There was a corner store at the bottom or thereabouts, Dad sent me to get Coke for mix. It came in a thick glass bottle, I think 26 oz. I shook that sucker all the way back up the hill, and bragged about it to Dad when I handed it over. I’m lucky it didn’t blind me. I don’t recall his reaction beyond, don’t do that.


I remember those bottles. They were around well into the 80's. I think A&P still sold them occasionally in the 90's, but it was rare.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


>


Forgot about this. Classic, and funny as all get out. Thanks for the chuckles.


----------



## silvertonebetty

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 339034


Haha you don’t say 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


>


SCTV was/is the best. There was a two year period where 9 of the 10 nominees for comedy writing at the Emmy awards were episodes of SCTV.

So much music on SCTV.....Fishin' Musician, The Schmenges, and CSNY


----------



## butterknucket

I miss John Candy.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

I learned all my dance moves from Mel.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


>


Wow. The stars certainly aligned. How else do you manage to get that much talent in one place at one time?


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Wow. The stars certainly aligned. How else do you manage to get that much talent in one place at one time?


Yeah it's like a Beatles thing.


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> Yeah it's like a Beatles thing.


Who is the Yoko?


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> Who is the Yoko?


Rumour has it ....Edna Boyle.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## High/Deaf

keto said:


> When I was 7, so summer 1970, we lived in Calgary, at the top of a big several blocks long hill. There was a corner store at the bottom or thereabouts, Dad sent me to get Coke for mix. It came in a thick glass bottle, I think 26 oz. I shook that sucker all the way back up the hill, and bragged about it to Dad when I handed it over. I’m lucky it didn’t blind me. I don’t recall his reaction beyond, don’t do that.





butterknucket said:


> I remember those bottles. They were around well into the 80's. I think A&P still sold them occasionally in the 90's, but it was rare.


I was putting a couple of those in the back seat of my car (two door) around 1980. I clinked them together and one exploded, coating completely the interior of my car. And it was of course in -20C weather. I was still finding dried up syrup 6 months later. 

I was over the moon when plastic 2L bottles were introduced.


----------



## Lola

Why do adults act like spoiled entitled 5 yr olds? Can't they use their common sense and logic? 

Especially whiny bratty non maskers!


----------



## Electraglide

In the late '60s they built the glass plant in Lavington. Everyone soon had bottles like this








Because it was easy to put holes in the bottles when they were hot there were a lot of water pipes drifting around too along this line. 








Usually no labels but you can't have everything.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## butterknucket

sulphur said:


> View attachment 339234


Isn't that a little opressive?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Isn't that a little opressive?


Nah, especially since it looks like you can get more than one person in there. You could do all sorts of things.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Nah, especially since it looks like you can get more than one person in there. You could do all sorts of things.


But was it consensual?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> But was it consensual?


These days it would have to be.....on video with a notarized contract. Probably with a clause about not doing a Dutch Oven kind of thing.. If you can't find one at your local Wally World then there's always one of these. Probably a more usefull in the long run.




__





Wish - Shopping Made Fun


Shopping Made Fun. Join over 500 million others that have made their shopping more smart, fun, and rewarding.




www.wish.com




Comes with a remote and everything.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> These days it would have to be.....on video with a notarized contract. Probably with a clause about not doing a Dutch Oven kind of thing.. If you can't find one at your local Wally World then there's always one of these. Probably a more usefull in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish - Shopping Made Fun
> 
> 
> Shopping Made Fun. Join over 500 million others that have made their shopping more smart, fun, and rewarding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wish.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comes with a remote and everything.


Yes, and there will also have to be an unbiased witness.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Yes, and there will also have to be an unbiased witness.


You mean someone to watch and perhaps take pictures while you get it on, with or without partners? Cool. You could always ask them to join but remembere, no Dutch Ovens.


----------



## Electraglide

It's 15'c and sunny outside. Time for a walk and see what's happening.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> You mean someone to watch and perhaps take pictures while you get it on, with or without partners? Cool. You could always ask them to join but remembere, no Dutch Ovens.


Just if there's partners. I'm not sure if anyone has trail blazed the legalities of non-consensual, singualar/mono masturbation/self-gratification/self-expresion, but it's definitely an area that needs to be explored. I know a retired judge. I'm going to call him up and ask him what his thoughts are on this.


----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


> Yes, and there will also have to be an unbiased witness.


That's what the window flaps on the sides are for.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Just if there's partners. I'm not sure if anyone has trail blazed the legalities of non-consensual, singualar/mono masturbation/self-gratification/self-expresion, but it's definitely an area that needs to be explored. I know a retired judge. I'm going to call him up and ask him what his thoughts are on this.


Doesn't need to be partners. As far as the "non-consenual" part goes, cases show up in court every day. The other part, if you're alone, don't let your mom catch you.


----------



## keto

Lola said:


> Why do adults act like spoiled entitled 5 yr olds? Can't they use their common sense and logic?
> 
> Especially whiny bratty non maskers!


Almost as bad as going to work sick during a pandemic.

The irony almost knocked me out cold.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


>


That high hat!


----------



## Mooh

sulphur said:


> View attachment 339234


Is that Michelle Rempel Garner?


----------



## Milkman

Picked up my next company car / winter car last night.

I had a choice between a few different makes and models we currently have in surplus. They were all nice but I kept the 2020 Honda Accord which is sort of more techy than I would like, but it's nice and smooth.

Lots of stuff to learn. I managed to pair my iPhone with it no problem so that's a good start.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 339397


Now _there's_ an entire story in 22 words. 
You'll also note that neither the bike, the girlfriend, or the wife are described as "vintage".


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> You mean someone to watch and perhaps take pictures while you get it on, with or without partners? Cool. You could always ask them to join but remembere, no Dutch Ovens.


I haven't considered one of those since I saw his decades ago ....


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 339397


Sad but true. That's basically the reason why I got the '77 for a good price in '94.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 339423


Puts a different perspective on Paul Anka's song
"And they called it puppy love 
Oh I guess they'll never know"


----------



## laristotle

puppy lust?


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 339397


The only Harley (other than Livewire) that interests me. Porsche had a hand in the engine design.


----------



## jb welder

Hopefully this is not too soon. Apparently Alex Trebek said Eugene Levy did the best impersonation of him. I'm sure the real Alex had some pretty trying contestants and could probably relate.


----------



## mhammer

jb welder said:


> Hopefully this is not too soon. Apparently Alex Trebek said Eugene Levy did the best impersonation of him. I'm sure the real Alex had some pretty trying contestants and could probably relate.


Not too soon. Besides, the humour is not making fun of Alex, but rather his strained attempts to keep it together when all around him were being dumb.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


cali logan?


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> cali logan?


Hope Sandoval of Mazzy Star.


----------



## keto




----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> The only Harley (other than Livewire) that interests me. Porsche had a hand in the engine design.


More or less a couple of the Harleys that built after 1990 that I have no interest in. Never ridden a Livewire but I've ridden V-rods. They're so/so on the flats in a straight line but not in city traffic or high speed going thru the twisties.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


A little younger than this one but not bad for being in her mid 50's.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> A little younger than this one but not bad for being in her mid 50's.
> View attachment 339523


She's 54 now and still looks good. David Roback (the guitar player in the band) died earlier this year, so the band is likely no more since it was essentially a duo (Hope and David).


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

So, what's for supper?​


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

They're all fun in this--but Catherine O'Hara is especially hilarious.

there are people I can make laugh, just by saying, "Dewey Decimal System" or "A small vice like object"


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> They're so/so on the flats in a straight line but not in city traffic or high speed going thru the twisties.


Sounds like they're typical H-D then, what's the problem?


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Sounds like they're typical H-D then, what's the problem?


More like a honda with the bolt together frame and a water cooled german hybred engine. The unit motor/tranny with the shared oil system was one of the problems. And who in their right mind puts the gas tank under the seat. At least they didn't go to the BMW style horizontal engine like the wings have.


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> . And who in their right mind puts the gas tank under the seat.


tank under the seat, was a great bike. at the time, the longest wheelbase in it's class, the lower center of gravity (and good rake/trail numbers) made low-speed handling surprisingly good. i took it up and down the dragon several times, as well as many of the other (often better) roads in the area, back in '03. it was no sportsbike, obviously, however, for what it was, it was probably the best of all the bikes i've had.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> who in their right mind puts the gas tank under the seat


didn't Harley do that with the Buell as well?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> didn't Harley do that with the Buell as well?


Buell and Harley were two separate companies with some of the bikes having an in frame gas tank. Harley took over Buell in 2003 or 2004 and shut it down in 2009. They basically used the same design that Eric Buell had come up with and used when he started out in the early 80's. Some of the Buells had an external gas tank. Not too sure about the 1125 R series but they had an Austrian motor. That's about the time when Harley discontinued Buell and Eric and BRP took things over. .


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Buell and Harley were two separate companies with some of the bikes having an in frame gas tank. Harley took over Buell in 2003 or 2004 and shut it down in 2009. They basically used the same design that Eric Buell had come up with and used when he started out in the early 80's. Some of the Buells had an external gas tank. Not too sure about the 1125 R series but they had an Austrian motor. That's about the time when Harley discontinued Buell and Eric and BRP took things over. .


yea, I know all of that. I just like that then Harley was fighting to stay old school with all that misguided confidence and now they're fighting to stay relevant and keep doors open. had a guy like Eric pushing innovation and forced him out, realized their mistake, bought him out and shut him down. now they're losing money hand over fist when they could have been at the forefront of R&D when they had all the money in the world. now theyre fighting from the back and it isn't looking promising.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

So we are both grounded for the duration of the war.


----------



## zontar

something


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> yea, I know all of that. I just like that then Harley was fighting to stay old school with all that misguided confidence and now they're fighting to stay relevant and keep doors open. had a guy like Eric pushing innovation and forced him out, realized their mistake, bought him out and shut him down. now they're loosing money hand over fist when they could have been at the forefront of R&D when they had all the money in the world. now theyre fighting from the back and it isn't looking promising.


Hmmm, 1983 or 04. About the time Harley brought the Evo and a lot of new bikes and all the Japanese mc companies copied the and brought out their own Harley clones and still are bringing them out. As far as Ilnow Harley never “forced” Eric out and they bankrolled him for years and then ended up with controlling interest.....Eric had the rest. They decided to sell a few years later and Eric went in with the Austrian company. Anyway, it’s nice and sunny here so I’m going to finish my coffee and watch the girls in short skirts and tight and sometimes see thru crop tops go by. Sort of like the 60’s when they went bra less. Just enough chill in the air to make things interesting and thank the mall for free internet and not having to wear a mask while I eat.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 339836


Hey, they have to be told that hot coffee is hot, right.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Hmmm, 1983 or 04. About the time Harley brought the Evo and a lot of new bikes and all the Japanese mc companies copied the and brought out their own Harley clones and still are bringing them out. As far as Ilnow Harley never “forced” Eric out and they bankrolled him for years and then ended up with controlling interest.....Eric had the rest. They decided to sell a few years later and Eric went in with the Austrian company. Anyway, it’s nice and sunny here so I’m going to finish my coffee and watch the girls in short skirts and tight and sometimes see thru crop tops go by. Sort of like the 60’s when they went bra less. Just enough chill in the air to make things interesting and thank the mall for free internet and not having to wear a mask while I eat.



probably best you eat quickly, it's getting cold outside soon.

the comforts of the past vs the realities of the present


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> probably best you eat quickly, it's getting cold outside soon.
> 
> the comforts of the past vs the realities of the present


Coldest it's supposed to get here during the day for the next 2 weeks is -4......oh dear. Supposed to get to a chilly -5 by the end of the month. Anyway, McD's is in the mall and has a nice big window to look out of and it's warm in there. Might even have a white Xmas here if it snows....most of it's melted. There's also the food court in the mall. It's open same with a lot of other places. Might go see if a casino or two is open tomorrow tho it would be nice if the pool halls were. The comforts of the past and the realities of the present are the same for me so I'll take my time eating and enjoy watching the girls walk by. In their short skirts and tight tops.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> I'll take my time eating and enjoy watching the girls walk by. In their short skirts and tight tops.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


>


No short skirts but nice. No problem there. You got a problem with these girls cheezy?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Jim DaddyO

In Jamaica a slice of pie is $2.00
In Bermuda a slice of pie is $3.00

I just thought I would tell you about the pie rates of the Caribbean​


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> View attachment 340027



HELL no.


----------



## mhammer

Red squirrels.....I'm just glad they don't drink. Or maybe they do. They seem to be so easily provoked into fights. Black squirrel is poking around in the grass, as they do this time of year, in one part ofthe yard. Red squirrel is skootching along the top of the fence, and happens to see the black one out the corner of its eye. Leaps off the fence and lunges at the black one, as if yelling "What F**KI do you think you're doing in MY yard!?!", and chases it clear across the street. I even see them attacking other red squirrels. Testy little buggers.


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> Red squirrels.....I'm just glad they don't drink. Or maybe they do. They seem to be so easily provoked into fights. Black squirrel is poking around in the grass, as they do this time of year, in one part ofthe yard. Red squirrel is skootching along the top of the fence, and happens to see the black one out the corner of its eye. Leaps off the fence and lunges at the black one, as if yelling "What F**KI do you think you're doing in MY yard!?!", and chases it clear across the street. I even see them attacking other red squirrels. Testy little buggers.


Red, black, brown.....I don't know about all that, but Kitchener squirrels are not to be trusted.

They conspired to kill the power in the ICU at St Mary's Hospital while I was under care there.

Deep state stuff.


----------



## Lola




----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Red, black, brown.....I don't know about all that, but Kitchener squirrels are not to be trusted.
> 
> They conspired to kill the power in the ICU at St Mary's Hospital while I was under care there.
> 
> Deep state stuff.


All squirrels.


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> All squirrels.


Thanks @laristotle , I needed a Rick hit.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> All squirrels.



I have detente with the local squirrels.


----------



## butterknucket

My grandfather was a crusty old guy who generally didn't like most people, but he loved animals. 

He hated squirrels though.


----------



## Milkman

We like them. They don't do us any harm and they're fun to watch. My grand daughter painted this little squirrel picnic table for me.

Sometimes I screw with them a little by spraying Pam on the bird feeder hangers.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> All squirrels.


Yeah, that was awesome.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Red squirrels.....I'm just glad they don't drink. Or maybe they do. They seem to be so easily provoked into fights. Black squirrel is poking around in the grass, as they do this time of year, in one part ofthe yard. Red squirrel is skootching along the top of the fence, and happens to see the black one out the corner of its eye. Leaps off the fence and lunges at the black one, as if yelling "What F**KI do you think you're doing in MY yard!?!", and chases it clear across the street. I even see them attacking other red squirrels. Testy little buggers.


We have black, brown and grey squirrels here.. They fight all the time but they do have territories and have a pecking order. Seems the pine tree in the front yard is a common area for all of them. There's one old black who owns the top of the tree and the other squirrels just get out of his way.


----------



## Mooh

There’s a black squirrel that delights in provoking my dogs. It will run back and forth along the fence, hang from tree branches, and sit on the shed roof and cackle at them. Either dog would make short work of the squirrel’s execution if they had the chance. The little fucker is quick and wary besides being nervy. The side benefit is the dogs get a lot of extra exercise. It’s fun to watch.


----------



## Milkman

This guy has learned to forage, hang from his hind legs while he dines, and go back for seconds.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## brucew

Pup update, been a few days since have seen them, Wow what a change. Eyes open, stumbly walking around, starting to wrestle/growl/bark(play), working hard at getting out of their enclosure to see the world. One not in pic was trying hard to climb over the, "wall".


----------



## Milkman

brucew said:


> Pup update, been a few days since have seen them, Wow what a change. Eyes open, stumbly walking around, starting to wrestle/growl/bark(play), working hard at getting out of their enclosure to see the world. One not in pic was trying hard to climb over the, "wall".
> View attachment 340103



Pupdate?

Nice.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Remember these commercials?


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Red, black, brown.....I don't know about all that, but Kitchener squirrels are not to be trusted.
> 
> They conspired to kill the power in the ICU at St Mary's Hospital while I was under care there.
> 
> Deep state stuff.


They're a little too confident too. 

I was with a friend driving back from Muskoka several years ago. We had a stand off with a squirrel on the road. The squirrel stood his ground thinking he could just block us. My friend kept saying that he wasn't stopping.

The squirrel lost.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Ricktoberfest

laristotle said:


> View attachment 340148


And the rest of the world calls those who think this idiots. 

I don’t know how many of you have actually read “1984”, but the bad guys were the ones spreading the big lies, then proclaiming anyone who didn’t believe to be enemy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Ricktoberfest said:


> And the rest of the world calls those who think this idiots.
> 
> I don’t know how many of you have actually read “1984”, but the bad guys were the ones spreading the big lies, then proclaiming anyone who didn’t believe to be enemy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've read it--many years ago.
I really enjoyed the first half, I thought the plot bogged down a bit in the second half--but still a good read.
I may need to read it again.

(reminds me of reading Lord of the Flies in high school and thinking it far fetched, but then I went out into the world on my own & realized it may not be realistic enough.--perhaps time will give me a different perspective on 1984)


----------



## cheezyridr

Ricktoberfest said:


> And the rest of the world calls those who think this idiots.


that's called the dunning kruger effect. sorry about your luck, snapperhead


----------



## Electraglide

Ricktoberfest said:


> And the rest of the world calls those who think this idiots.
> 
> I don’t know how many of you have actually read “1984”, but the bad guys were the ones spreading the big lies, then proclaiming anyone who didn’t believe to be enemy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had to read it, no choice but had no problem with that. That would have been '65 or so. The nice thing was that those were the years when most of the required reading in English was Sci/fi. One or two in English Lit too. Farenhiet 451, Marian Chronicals, The Chrysalids and others. A year or two later this








was replaced with this








and to some extent,


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I've read it--many years ago.
> I really enjoyed the first half, I thought the plot bogged down a bit in the second half--but still a good read.
> I may need to read it again.
> 
> (reminds me of reading Lord of the Flies in high school and thinking it far fetched, but then I went out into the world on my own & realized it may not be realistic enough.--perhaps time will give me a different perspective on 1984)


Kill the Pig. That was about 1964 required reading. About that time I bought The Hobbit, Farmer Giles of Ham and The Two Towers. Didn't get book 1 and 3 of the trilogy until a year later. I still have those books, minus a few pages here and there, and have newer complete versions too. Haven't read LoTF since high school. The Hobbit and LOTR I read every year or so.


----------



## zontar

I've never read The Lord of the Rings completely.
But I did read the Hobbit several times while growing up.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I've never read The Lord of the Rings completely.
> But I did read the Hobbit several times while growing up.


I've seen about 20 minutes or so of all 3 LOTR dvd's. it's just not the same.


----------



## Verne

True story.


----------



## Waldo97




----------



## Waldo97

Ricktoberfest said:


> And the rest of the world calls those who think this idiots.
> 
> I don’t know how many of you have actually read “1984”, but the bad guys were the ones spreading the big lies, then proclaiming anyone who didn’t believe to be enemy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last time I read 1984, We were flying from St.Kitts to Toronto by way of Miami. Very dystopian. Miami airport was too weird -- murals saying things like "Give Peace a Chance" and other warm fuzzy stuff while the reality was hard and cold and hostile and _very heavily armed_.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> View attachment 340077


For accuracy, I hope he left the 10mm slot empty.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> For accuracy, I hope he left the 10mm slot empty.


Use this for the 10mm.








if it doesn't move beat the crap out of it until it does. Works for hondas and yamahas.


----------



## Waldo97

Electraglide said:


> Use this for the 10mm.
> View attachment 340332
> 
> if it doesn't move beat the crap out of it until it does. Works for hondas and yamahas.


This and an 8' pipe over the handle and you can move the earth.


----------



## Electraglide

Waldo97 said:


> This and an 8' pipe over the handle and you can move the earth.


Yup, unless the wrench is below zero 'cause it's been sitting in the box of a truck all night.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

So I am on mission to acquire my very last guitar, The Gibson Goddess. I won $10O0 on a lottery ticket so I am half way there. I know the list for them is about 2 K . My final piece of the puzzle.Mesa bogie amp will make my collection complete.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Lola said:


> So I am on mission to acquire my very last guitar, The Gibson Goddess. I won $10O0 on a lottery ticket so I am half way there. I know the list for them is about 2 K . My final piece of the puzzle.Mesa bogie amp will make my collection complete.


For a few months at least 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucew

So wife's been gone a couple weeks to bed-sit a failing relative. I sat down last night and looked at what I cooked for supper: 








Yes folks, it's fried spam and onions with a half a can of beans. I thought, "Oh oh, I'm going feral". Another 3 days and I'll be eating soup out of the can, lol.
So tonight I made a meal:








Frozen beets/spaghetti squash from this yrs garden and a little rib steak pan seared and into the 400degree oven for 4 minutes. 
Amazing how fast you get lazy. Joke is it really didn't take more effort to make the nice meal.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

brucew said:


> So wife's been gone a couple weeks to bed-sit a failing relative. I sat down last night and looked at what I cooked for supper:
> View attachment 340462
> 
> Yes folks, it's fried spam and onions with a half a can of beans. I thought, "Oh oh, I'm going feral". Another 3 days and I'll be eating soup out of the can, lol.
> So tonight I made a meal:
> View attachment 340463
> 
> Frozen beets/spaghetti squash from this yrs garden and a little rib steak pan seared and into the 400degree oven for 4 minutes.
> Amazing how fast you get lazy. Joke is it really didn't take more effort to make the nice meal.


You know what they say about beets? 

You can't beat 'em.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> So I am on mission to acquire my very last guitar, The Gibson Goddess. I won $10O0 on a lottery ticket so I am half way there. I know the list for them is about 2 K . My final piece of the puzzle.Mesa bogie amp will make my collection complete.


which mesa?


----------



## Electraglide

Note to self and others: When you get referred to a specialist surgeon and after you think everything is done she says "Since you're here, let's check a few other things. I'll get the scope.". Scope! Then she says, "This might be cold.". Right about then take a page from Betty Ford and Pat Nixon and just say No. Don't ask about the air line.


brucew said:


> So wife's been gone a couple weeks to bed-sit a failing relative. I sat down last night and looked at what I cooked for supper:
> View attachment 340462
> 
> Yes folks, it's fried spam and onions with a half a can of beans. I thought, "Oh oh, I'm going feral". Another 3 days and I'll be eating soup out of the can, lol.
> So tonight I made a meal:
> View attachment 340463
> 
> Frozen beets/spaghetti squash from this yrs garden and a little rib steak pan seared and into the 400degree oven for 4 minutes.
> Amazing how fast you get lazy. Joke is it really didn't take more effort to make the nice meal.


What, no spam sandwich? I guess the bottom picture is just another way to beet your meat.


----------



## VHTO

..


----------



## zontar

brucew said:


> So wife's been gone a couple weeks to bed-sit a failing relative. I sat down last night and looked at what I cooked for supper:
> View attachment 340462
> 
> Yes folks, it's fried spam and onions with a half a can of beans. I thought, "Oh oh, I'm going feral". Another 3 days and I'll be eating soup out of the can, lol.
> So tonight I made a meal:
> View attachment 340463
> 
> Frozen beets/spaghetti squash from this yrs garden and a little rib steak pan seared and into the 400degree oven for 4 minutes.
> Amazing how fast you get lazy. Joke is it really didn't take more effort to make the nice meal.


I love beets--but not crazy about squash.


----------



## zontar

(And Dave Thomas as the Beaver...)


----------



## Tarbender




----------



## butterknucket

Hello ,

Your Abandoned Package For Delivery


I am Mr. Jim Carlos, head of luggage/baggage storage facilities (Operations, Maintenance, Transportation) here at Dallas/Fort Worth International Airport. During my recent WITHHELD PACKAGE routine check at the Airport Storage Vault, I discovered an abandoned shipment from a Diplomat from Africa and when i scanned it, it revealed an undisclosed sum of money in a Metal Trunk Box weighing approximately 110kg. The consignment was abandoned because the Contents of the consignment was not properly declared by the consignee as "MONEY" rather it was declared as personal effect to avoid interrogation as well as, the inability of the diplomat to pay for the United States Non Inspection Charges which is $3,700USD. The details of the consignment including your name, your email address and the official documents from the United Nations office in Geneva are tagged on the Trunk box.

However, to enable me confirm if you are the actual recipient of this consignment, I will advise you provide your current Phone Number and Full Address, to enable me cross check if it corresponds with the address on the official documents including the name of nearest Airport around your city. Please note that this consignment is supposed to have been returned to the United States Treasury Department as unclaimed delivery due to the delay in concluding the clearance processes so as a result of this, I will not be able to receive your details on my official email account. So in order words to enable me cross check your details, I will advise you send the required details to my private email address for quick processing and response. Once I confirm you as the actual recipient of the trunk box, I can get everything concluded within 48 hours upon your acceptance and proceed to your address for delivery.

Lastly, be informed that the reason I have taken it upon myself to contact you personally about this abandoned consignment because I want us to transact this business and share the money 70% for you and 30% for me since the consignment has not yet been returned to the United States Treasury Department after being abandoned by the diplomat so immediately the confirmation is made, I will go ahead and pay for the United States Non Inspection Fee of $3,700 dollars and arrange for the box to be delivered to your doorstep Or I can bring it by myself to avoid any more trouble but you have to assure me of my 30% share.

I wait to hear from you urgently if you are still alive and I will appreciate if we can keep this deal confidential. Please get back to me via my private Email [email protected] ) for further directives.

Thanks,

Mr. Jim Carlos

Interim Assistant General Manager,
(Operations, Maintenance, Transportation)
Dallas/Fort Worth International Airport
Address: 2400 Aviation Dr N, DFW Airport, TX 75261, USA
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Jim Wellington

Some tub flies I tied to catch Great Lakes Salmon and trout with dodger fly rigs....


----------



## Electraglide

Jim Wellington said:


> Some tub flies I tied to catch Great Lakes Salmon and trout with dodger fly rigs....
> 
> View attachment 340548


'bout the only ones like these that ever worked for me were dark brown or black. Mostly dry from a size 10 to a 1/0 hook. That's in B.C.. They look good tho. Is a Great Lakes Salmon like a Kokanee? A salmon that doesn't go to the ocean.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Electraglide said:


> 'bout the only ones like these that ever worked for me were dark brown or black. Mostly dry from a size 10 to a 1/0 hook. That's in B.C.. They look good tho. Is a Great Lakes Salmon like a Kokanee? A salmon that doesn't go to the ocean.


If I could only fish one color in Lake Huron it would be green...green is king here in clear water.

The fish in the Great Lakes are Kings and Coho`s with a smattering of Pinks and some very rare Atlantics occasionally. They all run smaller than the west coast fish, but Lake Ontario does yield some 30 lb. Kings.

The flies above are for trolling only...they also have some glow material in them. I sold around 200 hundred of these...but they`re time consuming due to the expoxy head...still, they work very well. They imitate a small bait called Emerald Shiners...


----------



## Waldo97




----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> So I am on mission to acquire my very last guitar, The Gibson Goddess. I won $10O0 on a lottery ticket so I am half way there. I know the list for them is about 2 K . My final piece of the puzzle.Mesa bogie amp will make my collection complete.


Having a Mesa I can say they are quite the amp and even more so to work on so I was told by several techs over the years. Some techs won’t even touch them meaning you’d have to ship it to Callie for any real work. That being said I love mine and couldn’t see me getting another amp unless it’s an older fender or vox.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitar101

Jim Wellington said:


> Some tub flies I tied to catch Great Lakes Salmon and trout with dodger fly rigs....
> 
> View attachment 340548


An Impressive bunch of flies. I used to tie flies many years ago. My favorite was the Muddler Minnow for trout. We didn't even have Salmon in Lake Ontario back then. You needed to know a hunter to get the deer hair that makes the head. Their hollow and stick straight out when you tie them on the hook. A little trimming and this what you get. Geez, I can't even remember what I used for the feathers.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Guitar101 said:


> An Impressive bunch of flies. I used to tie flies many years ago. My favorite was the Muddler Minnow for trout. We didn't even have Salmon in Lake Ontario back then. You needed to know a hunter to get the deer hair that makes the head. Their hollow and stick straight out when you tie them on the hook. A little trimming and this what you get. Geez, I can't even remember what I used for the feathers.
> 
> View attachment 340590


You used natural turkey for the feather on that one...

The one below is deer hair and artificial living fiber. Same idea, both streamers.


----------



## Verne

Jim Wellington said:


> If I could only fish one color in Lake Huron it would be green...green is king here in clear water


It's "Chartreuse" in the fishing world. I learned that back when I used to go early spring for Walleye. I asked for green grubs and was promptly corrected. HAHAHA. Elitest snobs those fishermen.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> An Impressive bunch of flies. I used to tie flies many years ago. My favorite was the Muddler Minnow for trout. We didn't even have Salmon in Lake Ontario back then. You needed to know a hunter to get the deer hair that makes the head. Their hollow and stick straight out when you tie them on the hook. A little trimming and this what you get. Geez, I can't even remember what I used for the feathers.
> 
> View attachment 340590


Some sort of rooster 
Hackle feathers?


----------



## spacebard




----------



## Guitar101

Jim Wellington said:


> You used natural turkey for the feather on that one...


That makes perfectly good sense. My neighour back then was a hunter and he raised Wild Turkeys. Thanks for clearing that up.
The Muddler looked just like a real minnow when pulling them up through the rapids.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Guitar101 said:


> That makes perfectly good sense. My neighour back then was a hunter and he raised Wild Turkeys. Thanks for clearing that up.
> The Muddler looked just like a real minnow when pulling them up through the rapids.
> 
> View attachment 340680


Muddlers are a very popular pattern to be sure. I tie them in different colors and a few different sizes. The one you have a picture of would be the most traditional example of the pattern, and it is definitely a killer . I never go fishing without a few in my box. Challenging to tie until you get the hang of it although...

Here`s a pic of another trout killer...The Lady Alexandria...imitates a rainbow trout fry. Adult rainbows love to scarf them down. This was one of my most successful patterns for landlocked rainbows in fresh water. Easy to tie and pretty...

Vadsy, you needs some of these....


----------



## vadsy

Jim Wellington said:


> Muddlers are a very popular pattern to be sure. I tie them in different colors and a few different sizes. The one you have a picture of would be the most traditional example of the pattern, and it is definitely a killer . I never go fishing without a few in my box. Challenging to tie until you get the hang of it although...
> 
> Here`s a pic of another trout killer...The Lady Alexandria...imitates a rainbow trout fry. Adult rainbows love to scarf them down. This was one of my most successful patterns for landlocked rainbows in fresh water. Easy to tie and pretty...
> 
> Vadsy, you needs some of these....
> 
> View attachment 340682


I can attest to Jim’s flies working well. BC fish like them more than AB

Beautiful work.


----------



## Electraglide

I've always had Gnats like this, either brown or black, in the fly box. Not too sure how they'd work other places but they always work anywhere I've fished in BC. for Trout, Steel Head and Kokanee. Doesn't matter what time of the year. Never tried them for Salmon. 








At certain times of the year these work too.


----------



## Verne

I've fly fished exactly once. It was fun. Did it right outside downtown London just below the Labatt's brewery. Only fish I caught was a chub. Here I am standing in the river yelling "Wooooo, I got a chub on!!!". HAHAHA. Seriously. It embarrassed the crap out of my brother who was with me. I used a borrowed rod and reel. Never did get out again, had hadn't really thought about it................until now. Thanks guys. I used to be a seriously addicted Bass man and spend countless dollars on rods, reels, tackle and gear. Still have it all actually, just hasn't been used in about 20yrs now.


----------



## Guitar101

Jim Wellington said:


> Muddlers are a very popular pattern to be sure. I tie them in different colors and a few different sizes. The one you have a picture of would be the most traditional example of the pattern, and it is definitely a killer . I never go fishing without a few in my box. Challenging to tie until you get the hang of it although...
> 
> Here`s a pic of another trout killer...The Lady Alexandria...imitates a rainbow trout fry. Adult rainbows love to scarf them down. This was one of my most successful patterns for landlocked rainbows in fresh water. Easy to tie and pretty...
> 
> Vadsy, you needs some of these....
> 
> View attachment 340682


This would have been handy to know a few years ago before an Otter cleaned out all the trout in my pond. He came up out of the water onto my dock and by the time I got back out with my camera, only the head was left. I'm guessing about a 20" trout. Here's a pic of the Otter and the head he left on the dock.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> This would have been handy to know a few years ago before an Otter cleaned out all the trout in my pond. He came up out of the water onto my dock and by the time I got back out with my camera, only the head was left. I'm guessing about a 20" trout. Here's a pic of the Otter and the head he left on the dock.
> 
> View attachment 340733
> View attachment 340734


Could have been worse.




and just when they thought it was gone,




Trapping doesn't seem to work so time to bring out one of these perhaps.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lol I found a biological cousin on TikTok that I haven’t saw since I was like three . Had a nice chat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Go Jim Dandy, Go.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> I've fly fished exactly once. It was fun. Did it right outside downtown London just below the Labatt's brewery. Only fish I caught was a chub. Here I am standing in the river yelling "Wooooo, I got a chub on!!!". HAHAHA. Seriously. It embarrassed the crap out of my brother who was with me. I used a borrowed rod and reel. Never did get out again, had hadn't really thought about it................until now. Thanks guys. I used to be a seriously addicted Bass man and spend countless dollars on rods, reels, tackle and gear. Still have it all actually, just hasn't been used in about 20yrs now.


I used to fly fish a lot, until one day when I closed the tailgate of the minivan on my flyrods, shattering two of them across the ferrules and breaking the tip off another. The one with a broken tip was modified into a shorter spinning rod, which I still use, the others ended up in the scrap box where they eventually gave up guides and handles or became ice fishing rods. I would love to gear up again for fly fishing...maybe when I retire. I still have lots of flies and streamers, wooly buggers were favourites.


----------



## greco

zontar said:


> View attachment 340789


Thanks for my laugh for today. Brilliant!


----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> Thanks for my laugh for today. Brilliant!


Rush fans only.


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> *Rush* fans only.


?????

Not Simon and Garfunkel? ("The Sound of Silence")


----------



## laristotle

davetcan said:


> Rush fans only.





greco said:


> ?????
> 
> Not Simon and Garfunkel? ("Sounds of Silence")


Correct. The sound of silence.

Rush - The spirit of radio.
For the words of the profits were written on the studio wall.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Correct. The sound of silence.
> 
> Rush - The spirit of radio.
> For the words of the profits were written on the studio wall.


_And the sign said, the words of the prophets

Are written on the SUBWAY walls_


----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> ?????
> 
> Not Simon and Garfunkel? ("The Sound of Silence")





laristotle said:


> Correct. The sound of silence.
> 
> Rush - The spirit of radio.
> For the words of the profits were written on the studio wall.


LOL, I know both but I've sung "Subway Walls" for both songs forever  I always thought it was a clever play on "Sounds Of Silence" - "Sounds of Salesmen".

Falls right into the "Kiss this guy", and "Olive my love" category.


----------



## Electraglide

davetcan said:


> Rush fans only.


No wonder it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Electraglide

greco said:


> ?????
> 
> Not Simon and Garfunkel? ("The Sound of Silence")


I had to go thru Sounds of Silence before the words started forming.


----------



## laristotle

davetcan said:


> Falls right into the "Kiss this guy", and "Olive my love" category.


'wrapped up like a douche'.

The first time that I heard VH's Panama on the radio, I thought that they were singing 'Enema'.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Mooh said:


> I used to fly fish a lot, until one day when I closed the tailgate of the minivan on my flyrods, shattering two of them across the ferrules and breaking the tip off another. The one with a broken tip was modified into a shorter spinning rod, which I still use, the others ended up in the scrap box where they eventually gave up guides and handles or became ice fishing rods. I would love to gear up again for fly fishing...maybe when I retire. I still have lots of flies and streamers, wooly buggers were favourites.


Oh.....what a terrible moment. I hope they weren`t really expensive rods or heirlooms.

I learned alot regarding flyfishing on the Maitland. I fished smallmouth bass and steelhead in the fall for many years. I sill consider the Maitland my home river.


----------



## Mooh

Jim Wellington said:


> Oh.....what a terrible moment. I hope they weren`t really expensive rods or heirlooms.
> 
> I learned alot regarding flyfishing on the Maitland. I fished smallmouth bass and steelhead in the fall for many years. I sill consider the Maitland my home river.


Thanks, the one that I put a new tip top on is a Fenwick, expensive in its day. Makes a superb spinning rod.

I don’t fish the Maitland much anymore, too many goons, too much trash, and we’ve got a place on Georgian Bay that’s wilder.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Mooh said:


> Thanks, the one that I put a new tip top on is a Fenwick, expensive in its day. Makes a superb spinning rod.
> 
> I don’t fish the Maitland much anymore, too many goons, too much trash, and we’ve got a place on Georgian Bay that’s wilder.


The Maitland and the Bayfield rivers were a well kept secret until the late 80`s early 90`s when a couple of dudes shot one or two fishing shows there. I remember the following steelhead season I was horrified at the garbage and cars in Bayfield and on the Maitland. I left it to the mob, and started to fish the tributaries farther north at that point.


----------



## Mooh

Jim Wellington said:


> The Maitland and the Bayfield rivers were a well kept secret until the late 80`s early 90`s when a couple of dudes shot one or two fishing shows there. I remember the following steelhead season I was horrified at the garbage and cars in Bayfield and on the Maitland. I left it to the mob, and started to fish the tributaries farther north at that point.


The Maitland, Bayfield, and Nine Mile can still be awesome given the right circumstances. I’ve spent some time on the Saugeen and Sauble too, but I’ve become slower and lazier so I don’t get out much anymore except in South Bruce Peninsula. It’s very disheartening to see the trash.


----------



## Lola

I just discovered George Benson. Incredible player x 100!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I just discovered George Benson. Incredible player x 100!


my brother turned me on to this guy when i was about 13 or 14. this entire album is insanely good


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> I just discovered George Benson. Incredible player x 100!


IIRC, @Chito has a Ibanez GB10 signature guitar (or similar).


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I just discovered George Benson. Incredible player x 100!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> Correct. The sound of silence.
> 
> Rush - The spirit of radio.
> For the words of the profits were written on the studio wall.


It is Simon & Garfunkel--and I'm sure Neil Peart borrowed from them.


----------



## Chito

greco said:


> IIRC, @Chito has a Ibanez GB10 signature guitar (or similar).


I do have a first year of release 1978 Ibanez GB10.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## brucew




----------



## Electraglide

brucew said:


> View attachment 341035


As Popeye used to say, "Shiver me timbers".


----------



## allthumbs56

brucew said:


> View attachment 341035


I'm confused. Do you win if you win, or win if you lose?


----------



## cheezyridr

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm confused. Do you win if you win, or win if you lose?


yes


----------



## vadsy

build that thing using deviled eggs


----------



## laristotle

allthumbs56 said:


> Do you win if you win, or win if you lose?


Just like pass out?


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm confused. Do you win if you win, or win if you lose?


you just hope the other guy keeps on hitting your boats.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Just like pass out?
> View attachment 341113


Or Pass The Pigs.....which is more suited to play in a bar.
















All you need is two pigs.


----------



## MarkM

vadsy said:


> build that thing using deviled eggs


My wife would not like that very much!


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> Just like pass out?
> View attachment 341113


I love how they call it an "Adult Drinking Game" as if there might be a kid's version


----------



## Verne

This would be the kids version..........


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> I love how they call it an "Adult Drinking Game" as if there might be a kid's version


You've never played a modified Simon Says?


----------



## zontar




----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> View attachment 341329


17 Ave SW?


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> 17 Ave SW?


Yes.

And 14 St


----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> View attachment 341329


Do you know what city that is?


----------



## bzrkrage

butterknucket said:


> Do you know what city that is?


Calgary, AB.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Yes.
> 
> And 14 St


I was going to say a calgary bus. Don't recall a City Center one in Van, Burnaby or New West.


----------



## allthumbs56

bzrkrage said:


> Calgary, AB.
> View attachment 341353


Electric streetcars. How modern and environmentally friendly. The Sixties was ahead of it's time


----------



## Electraglide

Did they ever have buses like this in Calgary. They had them in Van for a few years, now they're at Alert Bay.


----------



## bzrkrage

This was the way we did it in Sydney Australia in the 70’s..


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Electric streetcars. How modern and environmentally friendly. The Sixties was ahead of it's time


Brill Trolleys. Great as long as they didn't come disconnected. The ones in Van used to all the time.


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> This was the way we did it in Sydney Australia in the 70’s..
> View attachment 341357


They brought some over to Van and Victoria in the 60's and 70's. Steering wheel on the wrong side. They used them for tour buses. My older brother drove them for a year or so, then went back to driving the trolleys in Van.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Did they ever have buses like this in Calgary. They had them in Van for a few years, now they're at Alert Bay.
> 
> View attachment 341356


Those were still the norm in England when I lived there in the late 80's.


----------



## davetcan

Electraglide said:


> Did they ever have buses like this in Calgary. They had them in Van for a few years, now they're at Alert Bay.
> 
> View attachment 341356


Dad used to drive one of these.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> Dad used to drive one of those.
> 
> View attachment 341359


Did Sheffield paint their buses white to prove how clean the air was in the city ?? (especially for a northern city).
That is what I remember someone telling me in the '70s.
I went through Sheffield often when hitching from London to near Leeds to visit friends.


----------



## brucew




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 341406


 who says it's wrong? with enough absolut, she's probably a slut


----------



## SG-Rocker

Yes, he nails the solo too.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 341406


Yeah, the bottle should be clear.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## sulphur

davetcan said:


> Dad used to drive one of those.
> 
> View attachment 341359


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 341416


No, not frosty, melt him.


----------



## Electraglide

sulphur said:


> View attachment 341417


Davet's dad was Reg Varney? I'll be damned.


----------



## sulphur

Electraglide said:


> Davet's dad was Reg Varney? I'll be damned.


Maybe it was Stephen Lewis, or Bob Grant?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## davetcan

sulphur said:


> Maybe it was Stephen Lewis, or Bob Grant?


Well dad was a Scot so think again 😃


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Electraglide

sulphur said:


> Maybe it was Stephen Lewis, or Bob Grant?


Stephen Lewis was the inspector and Bob Grant was the conductor. Reg was the driver.


----------



## Verne

sulphur said:


>


Have you seen the one where somebody has edited in Biden playing the drum and Trump dancing while the cat feels the beat??


----------



## Verne




----------



## davetcan

Electraglide said:


> Stephen Lewis was the inspector and Bob Grant was the conductor. Reg was the driver.


Dad did them all, conductor, driver, regulator, and inspector. He only stuck to the inspector job for about a year before asking to be put back to regulator, he missed the camaraderie with the guys and gals.


----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> Did Sheffield paint their buses white to prove how clean the air was in the city ?? (especially for a northern city).
> That is what I remember someone telling me in the '70s.
> I went through Sheffield often when hitching from London to near Leeds to visit friends.


The colours were Cream and Blue when I was a kid, and had been for a long time. When private companied took over they became all kinds of fancy colours. I'm not sure why Cream and Blue though, they'd just always been that way. This one was heading to Bakewell, a beautiful little town back in those days. Hopefully it still is.


----------



## davetcan

sulphur said:


> View attachment 341417


The busty young "clippie" is Pat Ashton, who starred in quite a few sitcoms and also the Benny Hill show.


----------



## butterknucket

My grandmother had this poem hanging on the wall in her kitchen for years: 

When things go wrong as they usually will
And your daily road seems all uphill
When funds are low 
And debts are high
When you try to smile
But can only cry
And you really feel you'd like to quit
Don't run to me
I don't give a shit


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Lola

Well after a 6 months remission my husbands cancer has returned. It’s worse this time. I am just gutted!!


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Well after a 6 months remission my husbands cancer has returned. It’s worse this time. I am just gutted!!


Sorry to hear.


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> Well after a 6 months remission my husbands cancer has returned. It’s worse this time. I am just gutted!!


I’m very sorry to hear this, Lola. Please let us be your sounding board.


----------



## cheezyridr

sorry to hear that. i will pray for him


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Well after a 6 months remission my husbands cancer has returned. It’s worse this time. I am just gutted!!


Sorry to hear this extremely sad and frustrating news.
Take good care of yourselves and let others take good care of you.
You know we are here if you need us.


----------



## Waldo97

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=310501336844427


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> This one was heading to Bakewell, a beautiful little town back in those days. Hopefully it still is.


In those days, I was hitching to Normanton to see a girlfriend. Maybe you know that town also?


----------



## Verne

Waldo97 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=310501336844427


I know the 70s and 80s had some weird toys, but Milky the marvelous milking cow?!? WTF?!? I doubt it was ever on my wish list at any point in time.


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> Milky the marvelous milking cow?!? WTF?!?


How's this for wtf?!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> How's this for wtf?!
> View attachment 341486


Now that's udderly ridiculous.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> How's this for wtf?!
> View attachment 341486


If there's an utter between 'her' legs, just walk away.


----------



## butterknucket

So you want to see a cowgirl riding a pig?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> So you want to see a cowgirl riding a pig?


More fun when they get a little sheepish.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

The baby from the Nevermind album cover.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


I'll take the fridge with the radio over this.








Home & Kitchen Appliances | Shop Online or In-Store - Coast Appliances


Shop online or in-store for the best selection of home appliances and kitchen appliances. Refrigerators, stoves, washers, dryers and more.




www.coastappliances.com


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> 17 Ave SW?


And if you were taking this picture, right behind you would be a Bank oF Montreal that later became Mother's Music (After being a little further down the block)
They moved from there to what is now the Northeast L&M.
(I'm sure you know where that is)
But for a few years there was Mother's Music and a couple of blocks away was L&M's first Calgary location and a variety of other music stores came & went along 17th and 14th.
Those were the days, young & music stores gathered closely together--if only I'd had more money to spend in them.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Well after a 6 months remission my husbands cancer has returned. It’s worse this time. I am just gutted!!


Sorry about this.


----------



## MarkM

zontar said:


> And if you were taking this picture, right behind you would be a Bank oF Montreal that later became Mother's Music (After being a little further down the block)
> They moved from there to what is now the Northeast L&M.
> (I'm sure you know where that is)
> But for a few years there was Mother's Music and a couple of blocks away was L&M's first Calgary location and a variety of other music stores came & went along 17th and 14th.
> Those were the days, young & music stores gathered closely together--if only I'd had more money to spend in them.


Saskatoon had Broadway back in the 80's like that, wonder down the street to a few music stores. We had HEL owned by a fellow named Ralph that was a real gentleman that always had time for a broke young musician. Bought a lot of my gear there,I still have home of it. I believe he moved and set up a shop in Calgary?

Buds On Broadway was a great blues venue back then with a Sat open jam that started the career of many of Saskatoon's current musicians. Now is a crappy cover band bar where the Cougars go to get laid.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## WCGill

MarkM said:


> Saskatoon had Broadway back in the 80's like that, wonder down the street to a few music stores. We had HEL owned by a fellow named Ralph that was a real gentleman that always had time for a broke young musician. Bought a lot of my gear there,I still have home of it. I believe he moved and set up a shop in Calgary?
> 
> Buds On Broadway was a great blues venue back then with a Sat open jam that started the career of many of Saskatoon's current musicians. Now is a crappy cover band bar where the Cougars go to get laid.


I wandered into HEL on Broadway the day it opened ('77?) and had a long relationship with Ralph, Doug and the rest of the guys, including Sheldon Dingwall, who makes cutting edge basses. I was also at the closing-out sale years later. There was another HEL in Calgary for awhile but Ralph was still at his flagship store in SK. I've not seen them in awhile but still get news now and again. What a great store it was-one in a million.


----------



## keto

WCGill said:


> I wandered into HEL on Broadway the day it opened ('77?) and had a long relationship with Ralph, Doug and the rest of the guys, including Sheldon Dingwall, who makes cutting edge basses. I was also at the closing-out sale years later. There was another HEL in Calgary for awhile but Ralph was still at his flagship store in SK. I've not seen them in awhile but still get news now and again. What a great store it was-one in a million.


I also did a bunch of deals with them 1990-1993. Bought a JCM800 combo, which was NOT the right amp for a guy in a rowhouse with 2 young kids. Traded it for probably my favourite amp ever, a '66 Pro Reverb - still lots of amp, but much better low on the dial :X

They always treated me well. Were always flogging Furys, always had a bunch on the wall, I was never curious enough to play them - I was a beginner and sticking to big names. Too bad.


----------



## brucew

Went to see the puppies today, good fun to watch now, just 3 days short of a month old. Father is feeling housebound in winter with the pups getting the attention so took him for a truckride and a good run to give him more one on one attention. He busted a herd of WT that were shuffling around in the brush so he had fun.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Well after a 6 months remission my husbands cancer has returned. It’s worse this time. I am just gutted!!


I don't know how much it means, or ought to mean, but we're here for you, on-line or off-line. Much strength to you and yours.


----------



## mhammer

brucew said:


> Went to see the puppies today, good fun to watch now, just 3 days short of a month old. Father is feeling housebound in winter with the pups getting the attention so took him for a truckride and a good run to give him more one on one attention. He busted a herd of WT that were shuffling around in the brush so he had fun.
> View attachment 341581
> 
> View attachment 341582


Driving my sister home last night, someone was out walking their dog near her apartment. Big black and white furry thing, and I swear, my first thought was "Man that is the BIGGEST skunk I've ever seen!". It's not like black and white dogs are unusual in any way, but it's the way that the black and white fur is distributed. A white patch running along the back and continuing to a big furry tail, with a bit of white on the face and underbelly, and you do a double-take.


----------



## Mooh

Riffing on Marc's post about black and white dogs, we had this herd of holsteins for years. All three were brilliant, especially the puppy in the basket, he became the Dog Of Dogs...if he had opposable thumbs he could have played guitar.


----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> "Man that is the BIGGEST skunk I've ever seen!"


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> View attachment 341531


Comes with it's own dipping sauce and it's finger licking good.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Found in the ceiling of the old unused bathroom of the church. Circa 1968/9


----------



## fretzel

Jim DaddyO said:


> Found in the ceiling of the old unused bathroom of the church. Circa 1968/9
> 
> View attachment 341606


Interesting find. When was it last used as a church?

If you are a man of the cloth, how far away do you need to drive to buy your smut mags? LOL


----------



## WCGill

keto said:


> I also did a bunch of deals with them 1990-1993. Bought a JCM800 combo, which was NOT the right amp for a guy in a rowhouse with 2 young kids. Traded it for probably my favourite amp ever, a '66 Pro Reverb - still lots of amp, but much better low on the dial :X
> 
> They always treated me well. Were always flogging Furys, always had a bunch on the wall, I was never curious enough to play them - I was a beginner and sticking to big names. Too bad.


Was that the Calgary or Saskatoon Store? I went to Glen McDougall's place once (Fury) in Saskatoon for a guitar repair. He was a very cerebral cat. These days Mike at Lucky Star Guitars in Lethbridge has a number of Furys, seems to be carrying the torch for the brand. Ah, the good old days.


----------



## Electraglide

fretzel said:


> Interesting find. When was it last used as a church?
> 
> If you are a man of the cloth, how far away do you need to drive to buy your smut mags? LOL


Depends I guess if you're a Lay Preacher or not.


----------



## zontar

Same intersection, different day


----------



## Mooh

Jim DaddyO said:


> Found in the ceiling of the old unused bathroom of the church. Circa 1968/9
> 
> View attachment 341606


That‘s hilarious. The house I live in now had a secret hidden compartment behind the plumbing under the upstairs bathroom sink, and several years after moving in I had to replace a shutoff valve. Behind a sort of dummy wall there were some racy, cheesy, old porn magazines. I know the previous owner. I’m not surprised he had to hide them. Glad I found them before my children discovered the hiding place, that bathroom is between their bedrooms.


----------



## keto

WCGill said:


> Was that the Calgary or Saskatoon Store? I went to Glen McDougall's place once (Fury) in Saskatoon for a guitar repair. He was a very cerebral cat. These days Mike at Lucky Star Guitars in Lethbridge has a number of Furys, seems to be carrying the torch for the brand. Ah, the good old days.


Saskatoon. Lived there twice, 86-88 and 90-93. Wasn't into guitar first time around, frequented Mothers, HEL, and L&M a lot the last 3 years. My first great guitar was a 93 G&L S-500 from Mothers, sounded great with the ProReverb. But for my beginner home use, probably not much better than the fotoflame Strat and SS Princeton I had previously  GAS struck early.


----------



## spacebard

Jim DaddyO said:


> Found in the ceiling of the old unused bathroom of the church. Circa 1968/9
> 
> View attachment 341606


These are not gay magazines. Clearly, those didn't belonged to the priest.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Frenchy99

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder

Frenchy99 said:


> View attachment 341702


I've got to find some of that beer.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## High/Deaf

WCGill said:


> I wandered into HEL on Broadway the day it opened ('77?) and had a long relationship with Ralph, Doug and the rest of the guys, including Sheldon Dingwall, who makes cutting edge basses. I was also at the closing-out sale years later. There was another HEL in Calgary for awhile but Ralph was still at his flagship store in SK. I've not seen them in awhile but still get news now and again. What a great store it was-one in a million.


I used to work at 'the competition' a couple years after that. It was a small city, a small market and the competition was pretty benign - we'd all end up at the A4 later that evening, and later hanging out upstairs. That was back when most of the stores were north of the river, and HEL was the first on that other side. 

It was the first real rock store in town. I bought some stuff from Ralph - stuff I couldn't get where I worked at cost plus 10, that is.


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> View attachment 341618
> 
> Same intersection, different day


You sure that wasn't just earlier the same day?

You know what they say about southern AB: if you don't like the weather, just wait a sec.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> You sure that wasn't just earlier the same day?
> 
> You know what they say about southern AB: if you don't like the weather, just wait a sec.


That is true 

but this was a different day--after a fire during the winter.


----------



## Verne

Sounds like the old Canadian winter addage..........frostbite in the morning and sunburn in the afternoon.


----------



## zontar

Verne said:


> Sounds like the old Canadian winter addage..........frostbite in the morning and sunburn in the afternoon.


Defintiely--or when I was in school people would bundle up on their way to school, and leave their warm jacket in their locker going home--and freeze the next day going to school.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## ol' 58




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Jim DaddyO

HAPPY (solar) NEW YEAR
It's Yule
The longest night
From now on we get more daylight per day​


----------



## butterknucket

Gotta love it when someone schedules an important phone call with you, they suggest the time, you agree to it, and they don't bother calling. 

You then call them fifteen minutes after the scheduled time and get their voice mail. Remember when there was something called common courtesy?


----------



## laristotle

Jim DaddyO said:


> It's Yule
> The longest night


Also the '_great conjunction__'. _Jupiter and Saturn's closest alignment since July 16, 1623.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Jim DaddyO said:


> HAPPY (solar) NEW YEAR
> It's Yule
> The longest night
> From now on we get more daylight per day​


A salubrious solstice to one and all!


----------



## butterknucket

And then you have a phone appointment scheduled with your doctor at 11:30am and they decide to call then, exactly at the beginning of your doctor's appointment.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> And then you have a phone appointment scheduled with your doctor at 11:30am and they decide to call then, exactly at the beginning of your doctor's appointment.


This spring I was about a block away from one specialists office when the called to tell me the office was closed. C'est La vie.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> This spring I was about a block away from one specialists office when the called to tell me the office was closed. C'est La vie.


I've been in the waiting room when they called to cancel.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Things must be getting a little toasty.


----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


>


Looks like a smart-phone in her bag. Is this another one of those time traveller pics?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Looks like a smart-phone in her bag. Is this another one of those time traveller pics?


Could be a cigarette case too but I think you're right. A time traveler with Bunns of Steel.


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 341905


Personal experience?


----------



## butterknucket

jb welder said:


> Looks like a smart-phone in her bag. Is this another one of those time traveller pics?


I've looked carefully and I don't see a phone in her bag. I see a notepad, but no phone.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

She's more of a Jizzmaster errrrrrrrrr, Jazzmaster kinda girl by the looks of her.


----------



## butterknucket

Verne said:


> She's more of a Jizzmaster errrrrrrrrr, Jazzmaster kinda girl by the looks of her.


Maybe, but the guitar still looks like a Mustang to me. 

Both look good.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

If you're gonna talk surf and fender guitars you have to include this guy.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## brucew




----------



## cheezyridr

she's managed to overcome archer's paradox, it would seem.


----------



## Mooh

NGDA...new guitar day averted. Tried to grab a used Beneteau acoustic from a shop but it sold before I could react, such is the latency when dealing online. Oh well, I saved some money I guess.


----------



## Verne

Intimacy could get very painful with that woman.


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> Personal experience?


I mean, who really needs an external monitor mixer....come on!

But, this one I did have as an actual solution, best $11.99 you can spend.... not
Link XLR Y Cable


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> If you're gonna talk surf and fender guitars you have to include this guy.


he seems ok. frankly I only heard of him because of the signature guitar I saw in a Fender catalog. kinda kool how he has the strings set up


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> he seems ok. frankly I only heard of him because of the signature guitar I saw in a Fender catalog. kinda kool how he has the strings set up


Albert King strung his guitars the same way.


----------



## Doug Gifford

butterknucket said:


> I've looked carefully and I don't see a phone in her bag. I see a notepad, but no phone.


I suspect you're right. Or a flat pack of cigarettes.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Albert King strung his guitars the same way.


He learned to play on a right hand guitar turned upside down without restringing it. Played lefthanded guitars strung the same way. I do believe he migfht have started the phrase, "Play 'til your fingers bleed.". Seems he was a test bed for fender guitars and amps in the early days.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Gavz

butterknucket said:


>


Mr. Bowie approves..


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


On a dirt driveway on a dark night thoes eyes in the headlight are freaky as hell.


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


I love Michael Davis--I am always happy to see his stuff online.
(Although I have seen that one before)

here's another:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

Assuming this was made in good fun, since he fell on his "good" leg side.



http://imgur.com/a/gFMARaL


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> On a dirt driveway on a dark night thoes eyes in the headlight are freaky as hell.


On her or the dog?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> On her or the dog?


The dog. Friends of my younger bros. had a Husky with eyes like that. The eyes would show in the dark face at night. Same as deer in the headlights. I did know a girl with two different coloured eyes. They sure were a trip when you were stoned.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> The dog. Friends of my younger bros. had a Husky with eyes like that. The eyes would show in the dark face at night. Same as deer in the headlights. I did know a girl with two different coloured eyes. They sure were a trip when you were stoned.


As you gaze into those funky eyes, "Hey man, my boobs are down here!"


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> As you gaze into those funky eyes, "Hey man, my boobs are down here!"


That's why ma nature gave you two hands, especially when you were close enough to see the different flecks of colour.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

Cyberpunk 2077 for PS1 unveiled!


----------



## zontar

Well, you speak for yourself, Colonel.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

jb welder said:


> Cyberpunk 2077 for PS1 unveiled!


WTF?!? I have heard that CP2077 has it's ummmmmm, issues, but what the hell was that??


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne

Mooh said:


> View attachment 342292


If I gave my gal that for Christmas, I'd be living with a banjo and looking for a new gal. This is a true story.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

Verne said:


> If I gave my gal that for Christmas, I'd be living with a banjo and looking for a new gal. This is a true story.


That right there makes her a keeper!


----------



## Verne

She is. Just there is this thing with banjos. In every other aspect, she's most definitely a keeper. I wouldn't have my music room with my ex or any I dated.


----------



## mhammer

Is it just me or have pharmaceutical companies and IKEA somehow crossed over? It used to be that drug names either sounded like the name of a former Trump spouse or a Mexican vacation resort ("Yeah, I took Humira to Otezla for two weeks to bring back a little of the romance."). These days, when I see pharmaceutical ads, the names of the drugs all start to sound like something in the IKEA catalog. Won't be long before we are encouraged to ask our doctor about taking Billy for arthritis.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

mhammer said:


> ask our doctor about taking Billy for arthritis.


You take Billy for all kinds of things. Particularly constipation. Effects are short term and you will likely feel worse the next morning.


----------



## Electraglide

The perks you get when your older brother has a little power.


----------



## MarkM

Jim DaddyO said:


> You take Billy for all kinds of things. Particularly constipation. Effects are short term and you will likely feel worse the next morning.


Wasn't that Jimmy's little bros?

Peanuts are beautiful!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

MarkM said:


> Wasn't that Jimmy's little bros?
> 
> Peanuts are beautiful!


Yup. I'm old enough to remember it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Yup. I'm old enough to remember it.


IIRC when the beer came out it was more popular than the older brother for a bit. The older brother lasted a bit longer. In the early 80's I saw a case along with a case of this for sale in a second hand store in Omak.


----------



## Electraglide

I've never been to Spain but I kinda like the......music.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Something that pissed me off and still annoys me is years ago I was offered an ovation for $300 but when I looked at it realized it was an aplossed? Probably spelled that incorrectly. I noticed that the top was badly beat up from a dog ,the bridge was lifting and the action was a mile high. So I had to tell him no and explained why. Now I new my mom was looking for a better guitar and she mentioned the one I just wrote about and I told her” no that thing is a piece of junk” but I guess he basically told her I was completely wrong and she ended up buying it. I’m still not a fan of him for that .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne

...but in all fairness your Mom chose to ignore your sound advice. 

Although the “don’t fuck with someone’s Mom” rule applies too.

It’s a conundrum.


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> I've never been to Spain but I kinda like the......music.


----------



## bzrkrage

Had to share.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## mhammer

Stumbled onto a pic from the late '80s. Took our son with me to *Active Surplus* on Queen Street, after it had moved to the upstairs location. Probably autumn of '88 or maybe early '89, I'm guessing, since we had to cut his hair after head lice invaded the university daycare, so he wouldn't have been 3 yet. Apparently he found something interesting there. That's my boy! That's my store!


----------



## Verne

If it weren't for all the pink dots being everywhere they shouldn't be in the picture, I'd have asked if this is surplus glitter as well??


----------



## mhammer

Verne said:


> If it weren't for all the pink dots being everywhere they shouldn't be in the picture, I'd have asked if this is surplus glitter as well??


It's a photo of a photo. The pink dots are a reflection of the flash.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Verne

mhammer said:


> It's a photo of a photo. The pink dots are a reflection of the flash.


 I figured that was the case, but at first it really looked like glitter all over. Doesn't everybody need surplus glitter though??


----------



## mhammer

Verne said:


> I figured that was the case, but at first it really looked like glitter all over. Doesn't everybody need surplus glitter though??


That was in the next aisle over. It was a big store.


----------



## Tarbender




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Yeah, I had to Google that.




Tarbender said:


> View attachment 342578


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## brucew

Some random old stuff:








Note the completed missions, no small feat.








This one caught my eye because of the heart on the bayonet. The French phased out the sword type for the cruciform because the sword type couldn't penetrate the German greatcoats. The cruciform one was such a French lifesaver and so much loved by troops and their families alike there was a popular French song about it, think it was, "the roserie" or something like that.








San fransisco burns after 1906 earthquake








Teddy Roosevelt








View from Nagasaki. Never heard of this photo before??


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

Just when you think product placement couldn't get any weirder or more obvious.


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 342602


Love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> Just when you think product placement couldn't get any weirder or more obvious.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 342602


When you think of it with a bit of modification, that might not be a bad idea. Especially if you used these.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Yup, product placement is everything.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Yup, product placement is everything.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Where's the placement?


----------



## Mooh

Electraglide said:


> When you think of it with a bit of modification, that might not be a bad idea. Especially if you used these.
> View attachment 342644


Well, sheee-it, we been mountin‘ spinny stuff in drills and lectric motors ferever.

Seriously, I clamp a belt sander in the bench vice, sanding drums in drills, stir paint with a bent coat hanger in the drill, used to have a home built disc sander. That blender with a disc looks like something I’d sharpen a shovel with. An old-timer I knew used a come-along to raise a large rock in a log frame, then dropped the rock on long homemade splitting wedges to split shorter logs. Said it was easier and faster than splitting fireplace lengths. Freaky guy who loved jerry-rigging as much as the results.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> Well, sheee-it, we been mountin‘ spinny stuff in drills and lectric motors ferever.
> 
> Seriously, I clamp a belt sander in the bench vice, sanding drums in drills, stir paint with a bent coat hanger in the drill, used to have a home built disc sander. That blender with a disc looks like something I’d sharpen a shovel with. An old-timer I knew used a come-along to raise a large rock in a log frame, then dropped the rock on long homemade splitting wedges to split shorter logs. Said it was easier and faster than splitting fireplace lengths. Freaky guy who loved jerry-rigging as much as the results.


I've used drills as small lathes to make parts for black powder weapons and accessories like ramrod tips. A neighbour jury rigged a trip hammer set up to pound a froe when splitting shakes. He also had something like that for splitting and pounding fence posts. 
.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Where's the placement?


Did you miss the guy on the horse riding up the stairs?
I can't find any, but I do remember commercials with the short 'Trojan Maaaaan' tune.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Did you miss the guy on the horse riding up the stairs?
> I can't find any, but I do remember commercials with the short 'Trojan Maaaaan' tune.


You mean the Trojan is on the horse? I don't recall using anything like that on the ranch for either the stallions or bulls.
As for the tune.....


----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## Doug Gifford

From the Radio Shack tradition of jamming two things that don't belong together together.








KFC launches game console with built-in chicken warmer


Fast food chain says people thought the built-in warmer was a spoof but is ready for production.



www.bbc.com


----------



## zontar

You have other plans?


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> You mean the Trojan is on the horse?


Yeah, the Trojan riding the horse was the mascot.


----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


> Yup, product placement is everything.


Ironically, there was a front page article in the Ottawa Citizen this morning about the impact of the pandemic on birth rates, and how the deliberate world-wide avoidance of pregnancy this year may result in a "baby bust", with a significant drop in birth rate.


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> View attachment 342669


OMFG. I was thinking Clint Howard as a child.









But then I saw this and remembered we already had his baby pix .............


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## brucew

Friend emailed me this, not sure if it's new, but it looks like a neat idea to me:








Self-propelled lifesaving buoy zips out and retrieves drowning swimmers


Here's a nifty lifesaving idea from Noras Performance out of Portugal. U-Safe is a lifesaving buoy that can drive itself around in the water by remote control, meaning it can reach a victim quickly, and transport them to safety if need be.




newatlas.com


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> From the Radio Shack tradition of jamming two things that don't belong together together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KFC launches game console with built-in chicken warmer
> 
> 
> Fast food chain says people thought the built-in warmer was a spoof but is ready for production.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


It would be nice if they brought back the original Tandy/Radio Shack.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Yeah, the Trojan riding the horse was the mascot.


So the horse is wearing a Trojan? Must be strong. If I recall correctly the original Trojan Horse wasn't all that successful and a more modern Trojan Horse can really screw things up.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> a more modern Trojan Horse can really screw things up.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 342782


I always wondered why the vets assistant walked funny.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> OMFG. I was thinking Clint Howard as a child.
> 
> View attachment 342727
> 
> 
> But then I saw this and remembered we already had his baby pix .............
> 
> View attachment 342728


There is a resemblance.


----------



## brucew

Cool, "magic trick" with instructions.


https://va.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_qluw7nsjSa1s1ddrj.mp4


----------



## brucew

1938


----------



## Electraglide

brucew said:


> 1938
> View attachment 343049


Nice Olds. 1938? I'm thinking maybe '35 or so going by the plate.


----------



## vadsy

trying out some random snowboards, this one was passed down to me to get my take on it. 
the graphics are certainly fitting, I may have to keep this one around just based on the pedalboard love


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## mhammer

And, since you rang the bell, I have to once again post an actual ad that ran in the Ottawa Citizen some years back, when you looked through the newspaper classifieds for rentals, for what has to be one of the single best apartments in the city, or maybe even anywhere. It's the "24hr emergency service" that has me intrigued. I guess if one is studying hard at the library for a biochemistry or accounting exam, and you don't come home until the library is closed for the night, they've got you covered.










But I do like that snowboard.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 343076


You sure that's a book in his lap? I see back and shoulders and hair.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> And, since you rang the bell, I have to once again post an actual ad that ran in the Ottawa Citizen some years back, when you looked through the newspaper classifieds for rentals, for what has to be one of the single best apartments in the city, or maybe even anywhere. It's the "24hr emergency service" that has me intrigued. I guess if one is studying hard at the library for a biochemistry or accounting exam, and you don't come home until the library is closed for the night, they've got you covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do like that snowboard.


If head is included in the rent I don't think you'd be doing too much studying at the library. The 24 hr emergency service could be someone writing your reports and taking the tests for you.


----------



## zontar




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle

If not for the visible wrinkles in the fabric, you'd think that she's just wearing body paint.


----------



## Lola

Up and at ‘er. Making perogies. Got 40 more to make. We are just having our family bubble for New Years festivities tonight.


----------



## High/Deaf

Hockey and prime rib. And no midnight stranger sucky facey thing going on. Except for no live music, sounds like the perfect NYE to me.


----------



## Milkman

Well, when it comes to social distancing, I'm a freaking black belt, LOL.

As with all recent NYE's we will stay home. I have a bottle of champagne which I may or may not uncork. It's there if I want it. Lot's of whatever we could want.

If I make it to midnight I'd be highly surprised.

The thought of a party on _this _NYE is a bit ridiculous IMO.


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> If not for the visible wrinkles in the fabric, you'd think that she's just wearing body paint.


I read an article that suggested that a lot of the super hero costumes are largely CGI now.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> If not for the visible wrinkles in the fabric, you'd think that she's just wearing body paint.


Seems like there's some interesting wrinkles there so you could be right. Here kitty kitty.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> I read an article that suggested that a lot of the super hero costumes are largely CGI now.


There are some things cgi can't do as good.

















thank god.


----------



## cheezyridr

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 343115


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> If not for the visible wrinkles in the fabric, you'd think that she's just wearing body paint.


digital rendering out of a video game


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Up and at ‘er. Making perogies. Got 40 more to make. We are just having our family bubble for New Years festivities tonight.


Do you just boil them, or do you fry them after boiling?


----------



## mhammer

I think this will be our New Year's.


----------



## vadsy

mhammer said:


> Do you just boil them, or do you fry them after boiling?


all preference. start with boiling, then you can choose to fry them lightly or serve after boiling with butter to keep them from sticking to each other.


----------



## jb welder

I find them much better browned a bit in the pan after boiling. But not deep fried.


----------



## brucew

Puppies came for a visit last night and provided most of the evenings entertainment. That, a very nice meal (ham, scalloped and sweet potato's) and a rousing game of stock ticker made for a real nice new years eve.





Wife's idea of putting plastic on the carpet was a very good one. 

edit: 20 min later


----------



## zontar

jb welder said:


> I find them much better browned a bit in the pan after boiling. But not deep fried.


That's what I like--we usually do some both ways because of individual preferences.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> I find them much better browned a bit in the pan after boiling. But not deep fried.


Depends on how hungry I am and what I'm having with them. Sometimes they're eaten boiled, sometimes they go from the freezer to the frying pan, sometimes they get tossed into the soup and cooked that way like dumplings.
The ex took me to a place in Saskatoon where they served Vareniki stuffed with fruit.


----------



## butterknucket

brucew said:


> Puppies came for a visit last night and provided most of the evenings entertainment. That, a very nice meal (ham, scalloped and sweet potato's) and a rousing game of stock ticker made for a real nice new years eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife's idea of putting plastic on the carpet was a very good one.
> 
> edit: 20 min later
> View attachment 343337


That video got R rated at the 2:07 mark.


----------



## mhammer

jb welder said:


> I find them much better browned a bit in the pan after boiling. But not deep fried.


Yeah, I didn't mean deep-fried, but rather sauteed with onions.


----------



## jb welder

mhammer said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean deep-fried, but rather sauteed with onions.


I didn't think that was what you meant, just wanted to point out that deep frying seems to turn them into something quite different. Not a perogy experience as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## allthumbs56

mhammer said:


> Do you just boil them, or do you fry them after boiling?


Maggs made some for Christmas. Gotta be pan-fried with lotsa bacon and onions.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

allthumbs56 said:


> Gotta be pan-fried with lotsa bacon and onions.


Winner!


----------



## Doug Gifford

Jim DaddyO said:


> Winner!


and garlic.


----------



## butterknucket

And sour cream.


----------



## butterknucket

Balls of steel.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Works for me.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

butterknucket said:


> Balls of steel.


The guy clearly knows a lot about elephants, what they consider a threat, and how they bluff.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Age is just a number and here is living proof.
77 and still rocking!!


----------



## mhammer




----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Age is just a number and here is living proof.
> 77 and still rocking!!


Dug up an interview with her from before "Britain's Got Talent": Crissy Lee - National Jazz Archive

She's actually been playing drums since her single digits, and played in many bands over the years, including as a supporting act for the Beatles. It's funny, you know. She gets treated as this quaint old granny, largely because we haven't followed her over the years, so she seems to come out of nowhere. Ringo is 80 and Charlie Watts is 79, yet we don't think of them as adorable little grampas who still play the drums because they're the Ringo and Charlie we've known and followed. They're simply drummers who've kept at it. Same with Chrissy. And she's even younger than them!


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 343448


What did Elvis sing?
"Put a chain around my neck and lead me anywhere."


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Dug up an interview with her from before "Britain's Got Talent": Crissy Lee - National Jazz Archive
> 
> She's actually been playing drums since her single digits, and played in many bands over the years, including as a supporting act for the Beatles. It's funny, you know. She gets treated as this quaint old granny, largely because we haven't followed her over the years, so she seems to come out of nowhere. Ringo is 80 and Charlie Watts is 79, yet we don't think of them as adorable little grampas who still play the drums because they're the Ringo and Charlie we've known and followed. They're simply drummers who've kept at it. Same with Chrissy. And she's even younger than them!


You could be like Mick among others.








His youngest is somewhere around 3 1/2 now.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Waldo97

mhammer said:


>


My family had quite a discussion about this -- about how they would be programmed and the dances input and were these authentic "moves" for the song (yes). Watched The Contours perform it and two scenes from "Dirty Dancing." Nice family time.


----------



## mhammer

Waldo97 said:


> My family had quite a discussion about this -- about how they would be programmed and the dances input and were these authentic "moves" for the song (yes). Watched The Contours perform it and two scenes from "Dirty Dancing." Nice family time.


Boston Dynamics has had a number of Youtube demos of their latest and greatest robotic advances, including demos of how their robots adapt balance when encountering obstacles. Our collective movie experience might suggest this video was all CGI, but they've been doing it for years. It's all real and quite amazing.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Great mashup!


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


>


an interesting take on it


----------



## butterknucket

Oh please, this is all so mid 80's.


----------



## SG-Rocker

Dark Side of the Enterprise?


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> Oh please, this is all so mid 80's.


Where do I get one?


----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> Where do I get one?


I remember Consumers selling them.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Where do I get one?


E-bay for one place. They came in various sizes and this one cost $600 new. 








Robot Toys (1970-Now) for sale | eBay


Great deals on Robot Toys (1970-Now). Expand your options of fun home activities with the largest online selection at eBay.com. Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> I remember Consumers selling them.


I'll head over to the nearest one right away 







-as soon as the old time machine is powered up.


----------



## zontar

I was kidding, but even if I was serious--I think I'd pass.


----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> I'll head over to the nearest one right away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -as soon as the old time machine is powered up.


Where are the time travellers anyway?


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> Where are the time travellers anyway?


Who knows any more--I mean is the timeline as it should be or is it all messed up again?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


greatest enf movie of all time. and considering the 80's was full of them, that says something.


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I'll head over to the nearest one right away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -as soon as the old time machine is powered up.


You got a spare $200?








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca












Judging by the map it's around Fish Creek.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

Point-to-point wiring?


----------



## laristotle

Maybe that was the first test/trial away from the party line? lol


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


> Where are the time travellers anyway?


You're looking in the wrong dimensions. The correct question is "When are the time travellers anyway?" 

Looking at a specific space is meaningless if you don't know _when_ to look.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> Point-to-point wiring?



I think that looks more pointless than point to point.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> You're looking in the wrong dimensions. The correct question is "When are the time travellers anyway?"
> 
> Looking at a specific space is meaningless if you don't know _when_ to look.


I know, back in my radio days, I was live on the air and there was a girl on the other side of the glass. I looked away to get something for a second just as she pulled her top off trying to distract me.


----------



## mhammer

Watched a British show last night in which Glenda Jackson, now retired from her role as Member of Parliament, plays an elderly dementing woman involved in a disappearance. Watching it, I realized she ought to find a script in which she and Ian McKellen play twin siblings.


----------



## Verne

Magneto and his sisiter Ma'amneto.


----------



## Lola

Never seen this before.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Never seen this before.


Oh that...is...weird. The canned laughter, and the entire R-rated Beatles-cartoon vibe.


----------



## brucew

Winsto















Winston Churchill


----------



## laristotle

Buy It! The Hoff's own KITT replica up for grabs, hand-delivered to you, by him


Bidding has already exceeded the high estimate with almost three weeks left, and it could become the most expensive Firebird ever sold




driving.ca




_The estimate on the KITT car is between US$175,000 and $300,000, but bidding has already surpassed that at $325,000. If the bids on the vehicle exceed 25 per cent of the reserve price, Hasselhoff will personally deliver the car to the new owner._


----------



## laristotle

The Aspark Owl, perhaps the world's fastest accelerating car, now on sale


The 2,012-hp electric hypercar can allegedly clip 100 km/h in just 1.9 seconds




driving.ca




_The Owl is an all-electric battery-powered supercar from Japan 

As for the performance numbers themselves, well, it’ll apparently take just 1.69 seconds for the Owl to get from zero to 96 km/h (60 mph); 1.9 seconds to hit 100 km/h (62 mph); and it’ll top 299 km/h (186 mph) in 10.6 seconds. Top speed is 400 km/h (249 mph). Since it’s electric, it’s calculated the battery range will last about 450 km. 

If you want one, it’s going to cost US$3.2 million, and only 50 examples will be made, with just 10 earmarked for North America. 







_


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## brucew




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

Riddle me this.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Verne




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 344229


Great--now this is stuck in my head--the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> Great--now this is stuck in my head--the stuff of nightmares.


.............then my job is done here.


----------



## zontar

It is indeed, well played.


----------



## zontar




----------



## spacebard

Double the pleasure! mmmm


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## bzrkrage

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 344550


I love how they have to say "Australian" in the comments. It's like, 49% chance it's the rest of the world. 51% or high, guaranteed, to be Australian.
(Oh, duel citizen Aussie here...)


----------



## Lola

Could he be anymore comfortable! Lol


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## WCGill

I'll see your Boston Terrier and raise you a Labradoodle.


Lola said:


> Could he be anymore comfortable! Lol
> View attachment 344551


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> Could he be anymore comfortable! Lol





WCGill said:


> see your Boston Terrier and raise you a Labradoodle.


And I’ll raise you a Golden x Rottweiler . RIP Chloe.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Electraglide

I guess when you move to Spain you wish you had Canadian weather.








Madrid hit by Storm Filomena


Spain's Interior Minister has said the country was facing "the most intense storm in the last 50 years".



www.bbc.com


----------



## brucew

I liked, "Newhart", so there's my sense of humor.


----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s hard to believe that squier has been around since 1890. I know technically between 1975-80 they where dysfunctional but relaunched in 81 as a student line of guitars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s hard to believe that squier has been around since 1890. I know technically between 1975-80 they where dysfunctional but relaunched in 81 as a student line of guitars.


Interesting! 

I just found out this morning that Korg owns VOX.


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Interesting!
> 
> I just found out this morning that Korg owns VOX.


Oh . I actually really like the generation of vox amps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Could he be anymore comfortable! Lol
> View attachment 344551


French Bulldog?


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> French Bulldog?


Yes. A blue. His name is Frankie.

I honestly didn’t want a small breed of dog this time. I had Doberman’s for 30 yrs and I loved breed. I loved walking at night and felt very protected. My husband is very limited physically so he doesn’t have the strength for a large breed of dog. When he brought Frankie in the door at 8 wks of age I fell in love with him. He’s a really funny dog with a great disposition. I couldn’t ask for a nicer dog. The only thing is that I hate his stubbornness. He’s a great companion dog.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> View attachment 344808


Is that real? Or photoshopped?


----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar

I haven't seen Berlin yet. I plan on doing so before the war's over.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> Is that real? Or photoshopped?


Belgian Blue Bull








Picture of 'mutant' Belgian Blue bull goes viral over shock muscle-bound body


Some claim the breed are injected with steroids but their unusual physique comes from a naturally occurring 'double muscling' mutation




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## brucew

Puppies have all gone to their new homes. 4 will be bird dogs, 1 a companion dog at a home for the handicapped, the other two family pets.
All the new owners have sent pics, looks like they have all found a good home.


----------



## mhammer

Linkedin is reporting that this year's Consumer Electronics Show, normally a huge Las Vegas affair, will be virtual for the first time in its history this year, starting today.


----------



## brucew




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 344808


Here's one of the human versions.










laristotle said:


> Belgian Blue Bull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of 'mutant' Belgian Blue bull goes viral over shock muscle-bound body
> 
> 
> Some claim the breed are injected with steroids but their unusual physique comes from a naturally occurring 'double muscling' mutation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirror.co.uk


It's possible you could get some good steaks and roasts from him. They've done ti with turkeys.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Here's one of the human versions.


----------



## mhammer

She's not gonna find much in her size at Reitman's, is she?


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 345028


You shoulda turned left at Albakirky. 
p.s. the guy in the red shirt just had his 15 seconds of fame.


----------



## Lola

So I just learned that the videographer that was doing my shoot has Corona. I haven’t been in direct contact with him for 3 weeks. He just txt me yesterday and confirmed he has it. Do I need a test? I don’t have any symptoms but I don’t feel right either.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> So I just learned that the videographer that was doing my shoot has Corona. I haven’t been in direct contact with him for 3 weeks. He just txt me yesterday and confirmed he has it. Do I need a test? I don’t have any symptoms but I don’t feel right either.


If for no other reason than your peace of mind get tested.


----------



## Lola

Is this strawberry on steroids. It fits in the whole palm of my hand. That’s a quarter besides it.


----------



## mhammer

In '65 and '66, I picked strawberries for the federal government on the Central Experimental Farm in Ottawa***. The objective was to evaluate the yield of various strains of berry. Being 55 years younger, my hands were a little smaller than they are now, but not* that* much smaller. I would regularly find berries like that - the size of my fist - that would entirely fill up the pint basket, or at least leave little room for anything else to fit (we got paid by the pint picked). They weren't the very best of berries, because much of the inside was either hollow or white, rather than the bright red we see on the outside.

When our son visited Japan, almost a decade back, he told us he would see single large strawberries in vending machines, going for around the equivalent of $4 each.

***_In more recent years, when there would be some work-related meeting or working group where we would be asked to briefly introduce ourselves and give a short synopsis of our government experience, and departmental affiliation, I always liked to say "I started working in the federal government, in the Department of Agriculture, in 1965...". Heads would turn and people would do a double-take, after doing the mental arithmetic, as if to say "Just exactly how old *IS* this guy?"_


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> In '65 and '66, I picked strawberries for the federal government on the Central Experimental Farm in Ottawa***. The objective was to evaluate the yield of various strains of berry. Being 55 years younger, my hands were a little smaller than they are now, but not* that* much smaller. I would regularly find berries like that - the size of my fist - that would entirely fill up the pint basket, or at least leave little room for anything else to fit (we got paid by the pint picked). They weren't the very best of berries, because much of the inside was either hollow or white, rather than the bright red we see on the outside.
> 
> When our son visited Japan, almost a decade back, he told us he would see single large strawberries in vending machines, going for around the equivalent of $4 each.
> 
> ***_In more recent years, when there would be some work-related meeting or working group where we would be asked to briefly introduce ourselves and give a short synopsis of our government experience, and departmental affiliation, I always liked to say "I started working in the federal government, in the Department of Agriculture, in 1965...". Heads would turn and people would do a double-take, after doing the mental arithmetic, as if to say "Just exactly how old *IS* this guy?"_


Used to sneak thru the fence to raid the neighbours strawberry fields in the late 50's. They were always better than the ones from our garden and even better if you went thru the fence at night than if you walked down the road and asked for some. To say the big ones aren't the very best is an understatement. Those got tossed. Had to pick the damned thing to pay for the ones we took at night. Picked them into flats and the big ones were tossed or could be taken home where they'd be fed to the chickens. Found out around that time that rock salt from a 410 hurt like hell and what certain Japanese words meant.


----------



## mhammer

The best part of that summer gig was picking currants. Easiest thing in the world to "pick". First, you don't have to bend over - it's all at chest height and sticking out at the perimeter of the bush, rather then tucked away close to the trunk. Second, currents grow in clusters, like a smaller bunch of grapes. Third, "picking" consists of taking your index and middle fingers, putting one on each side of the branch/stem, and running them along the stem until you get to the end. The currents come off easy as pie, and fill up your basket quickly.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 344960


that looks like barack obama's husband


----------



## butterknucket

Wild berries are always smaller and much better.


----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


> You shoulda turned left at Albakirky.
> p.s. the guy in the red shirt just had his 15 seconds of fame.


Maybe, just maybe, he really IS at Pizmo Beach.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Maybe, just maybe, he really IS at Pizmo Beach.


Nah, I think the only red shirt who made with Kirk was Scotty. Doesn't look like the other guy made it that far with Bugs


----------



## Verne

We grow our own vegetables when we can. 2 years ago we pulled this behemoth carrot out of our garden. I have a size 9.5 (43 euro) foot and put the carrot between my feet for comparison. I should have weighed it, but never did for some reason.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## laristotle

Take heed and talk to your sons and daughters? 








More oral sex increases risk of some cancers


More oral sex ups risk of mouth and throat cancer




www.healthing.ca


----------



## butterknucket

I've come to the conclusion that life increases the risk of cancer.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Take heed and talk to your sons and daughters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More oral sex increases risk of some cancers
> 
> 
> More oral sex ups risk of mouth and throat cancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.healthing.ca


I guess me and my various girlfriends have missed that bullet. Many times and well before the age of 18. I don't think they had HPV back then....at least we never heard of it. Same when my son was around 10 or so.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Lola

WCGill said:


> I'll see your Boston Terrier and raise you a Labradoodle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 344605


Did I miss the Boston Terrier. I have a Pugston which is a Boston Terrier/Pug.


----------



## Lola

Here is Bentley. He’s 9 and one of the sweetest dogs. He and Frankie are inseparable


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Here is Bentley. He’s 9 and one of the sweetest dogs. He and Frankie are inseparable
> View attachment 345235



He has fuzzy lips.

I'm just saying.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> He has fuzzy lips.
> 
> I'm just saying.


It’s his soup strainer! Lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I cooked my first turkey today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


>


What happens at summer camp stays at summer camp Loose Cee.








but it wasn't Charlie Brown, he just got blamed.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


How does he feel about sheep?




After all it is Hump Day.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Long May You One: New Nokian all-season tire packs super-long warranty


How does 130,000 km sound? It's possible, says the Finnish company, with this rubber designed specifically for the North American market




driving.ca


----------



## laristotle

Grand mother clock


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> I cooked my first turkey today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We need pictures of your gourmet delectable delight! We want pics!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> We need pictures of your gourmet delectable delight! We want pics!


Lol it’s all packed and frozen lol. Next month I’m trying Italian bread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Verne

When that soccer mom has a need for speed, but still has to get junior to practice.


----------



## cheezyridr

this poem just randomly showed up in my feed, and i thought it was pretty cool. 


Did you tackle that trouble that came your way With a resolute heart and cheerful? 
Or hide your face from the light of day With a craven soul and fearful? 
Oh, a trouble's a ton, or a trouble's an ounce, 
Or a trouble is what you make it, 
And it isn't the fact that you're hurt that counts, But only how did you take it? 
You are beaten to earth? Well, well, what's that! Come up with a smiling face. 
It's nothing against you to fall down flat, But to lie there-that's disgrace. 
The harder you're thrown, why the higher you bounce Be proud of your blackened eye! 
It isn't the fact that you're licked that counts; It's how did you fight-and why? 
And though you be done to the death, what then? 
If you battled the best you could, If you played your part in the world of men, Why, the Critic will call it good. 
Death comes with a crawl, or comes with a pounce, And whether he's slow or spry, 
It isn't the fact that you're dead that counts, 
But only how did you die? 

- Edmund Vance Cooke


----------



## Verne




----------



## mhammer

A friend and former bandmate sent me this. I imagine many have seen it, and with 22.5k posts in this thread, it may have already been posted, but here goes....


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> A friend and former bandmate sent me this. I imagine many have seen it, and with 22.5k posts in this thread, it may have already been posted, but here goes....


something didn't work out


----------



## mhammer

Okay, how's this?


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Paul Running

Lola said:


> Could he be anymore comfortable! Lol
> View attachment 344551


Looks like he wants a tummy rub.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 345829


Does it come with the proper gloves?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Verne said:


> View attachment 345707


What were they called in the day? I think, Leisure suits. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Verne

Lola said:


> What were they called in the day? I think, Leisure suits. Correct me if I am wrong.


Along with the lime green 3 piece suits. EGADS!!! Nowadays I call them "WTF were you even thinking?!?"


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Along with the lime green 3 piece suits. EGADS!!! Nowadays I call them "WTF were you even thinking?!?"


Found your picture.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 345938


Now is that the sow or the boar? As far as the lions go, is that with the same partner?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Leisure suits?
Look no further than Steve Austin, astronaut


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Leisure suits?
> Look no further than Steve Austin, astronaut


Who had his girl with the interchangeable parts.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> Who had his girl with the interchangeable parts.
> View attachment 345957



Talk about putting a whole new meaning on "Tighten a few things up and get a lube job".


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Who had his girl with the interchangeable parts.
> View attachment 345957


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Due to the pandemic and Ontario's "Stay at home" order, I've decided that in order to keep myself safe, as well as those around me, all my jokes will now be _inside_ jokes.


----------



## butterknucket

I bet right now, at this very moment, Tony Robbins is developing 'tools' and 'strategies.'


----------



## ol' 58

Electraglide said:


> View attachment 345828





laristotle said:


> View attachment 346004


----------



## greco

Verne said:


> Due to the pandemic and Ontario's "Stay at home" order, I've decided that in order to keep myself safe, as well as those around me, all my jokes will now be* inside *jokes.


GROAN!!


----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> Leisure suits?
> Look no further than Steve Austin, astronaut


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Ugh I feel so impatient. One more week till I can buy the new pickups for my guild.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> View attachment 346257


My two sons own a gourmet sub shop. Two of my favorite dishes are Shepherd's Pie Bites and the Yorkie - A Yorkshire Pudding wrap stuffed with roast beef. Both are a bit unusual but I can assure you are excellent. The Yorkie is like holding mum's Sunday supper in one hand.


----------



## mhammer

Oh man. I would SO eat there if I lived nearby. You shouldnb't tease us like that, Chris. I wish your boys all the success in the world. Hopefully the pandemic hasn't dragged their business down too much.


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

mhammer said:


> Oh man. I would SO eat there if I lived nearby. You shouldnb't tease us like that, Chris. I wish your boys all the success in the world. Hopefully the pandemic hasn't dragged their business down too much.


Thanks Mark. When they bought it it was just doing catering and they decided to open up a store front to smooth cash flow over slower periods. Now with Covid there is zero catering. I originally advised against the store front - shows you what I know


----------



## mhammer

allthumbs56 said:


> Thanks Mark. When they bought it it was just doing catering and they decided to open up a store front to smooth cash flow over slower periods. Now with Covid there is zero catering. I originally advised against the store front - shows you what I know


You're talking to a guy who predicted that Electro-Harmonix would experience a drop in sales by switching from their more distinctive folded-steel big-box format to smaller cast-aluminum boxes like everyone else was using. I also couldn't see consumers cozying up to ordering groceries on-line.

I guess we both need to take remedial classes in prophecy.


----------



## Diablo




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Top left is all you need.


----------



## Electraglide

Princess Lay-ah's friend.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Top left is all you need.
> View attachment 346451


Whisky in coffee isn't bad.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> Top left is all you need.
> View attachment 346451


Or bottom right


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 346382


That’s cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Or bottom right


Whiskey in a glass, no rocks. Coffee in a cup, no cream or sugar. Probably shoot 4 or 5 whiskeys and then have some coffee.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Whisky in coffee isn't bad.


Depending on how hot your coffee is there's probably less alcohol than just drinking the whisky straight. I think around 78'C all the alcohol will evaporate completely unless you drink the coffee fast. That's why when someone is having a coffee/whisky drink you can smell it a distance away. If you're going to have a whisky/coffee drink pour the whiskey in the coffee after it gets to the table.


----------



## laristotle

I'll take your first option.


----------



## Electraglide

A quick check shows that the coffee from the travel mug drip coffee make is 82'C ( I checked) so depending on how fast you drink it at least 20% of the alcohol is gone. coffee out of my stove top perc is a lot hotter so you'd lose more alcohol. But at least you're not burning most of the alcohol off like what happens in Spanish coffee.


----------



## cheezyridr

*ANGER*!!!
he smiles, towering in shiny metallic purple armor...

i hate background checks to buy a firearm. because my cousin and uncle both have the same name as me, i don't get approved. i have to wait 25 days for a "non denial". i wanted to buy a shotgun. but i don't want to wait 25 days while someone holds my money and i get nothing in the mean time, just now. i'll still get one, but later, when it doesn't piss me off as much.

my *RED* is so confident he flashes trophies of war, and ribbons of euphoria...

today i put new tubes in my special 6 because the power tube finally cooked after all the years i've had it. while i was at it, i swapped the 6v6 for an el84. it was supposed to bring the break up earlier but it didn't. 
instead, the amp is chimey-er. i'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Electraglide

At least this Prez has dogs.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

cheezyridr said:


> *ANGER*!!!
> he smiles, towering in shiny metallic purple armor...
> 
> i hate background checks to buy a firearm. because my cousin and uncle both have the same name as me, i don't get approved. i have to wait 25 days for a "non denial". i wanted to buy a shotgun. but i don't want to wait 25 days while someone holds my money and i get nothing in the mean time, just now. i'll still get one, but later, when it doesn't piss me off as much.
> 
> my *RED* is so confident he flashes trophies of war, and ribbons of euphoria...
> 
> today i put new tubes in my special 6 because the power tube finally cooked after all the years i've had it. while i was at it, i swapped the 6v6 for an el84. it was supposed to bring the break up earlier but it didn't.
> instead, the amp is chimey-er. i'm pretty happy with it.


Stupid background checks! I don’t want to buy a gun later, I wanna buy it now- while I’m still angry!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> A quick check shows that the coffee from the travel mug drip coffee make is 82'C ( I checked) so depending on how fast you drink it at least 20% of the alcohol is gone. coffee out of my stove top perc is a lot hotter so you'd lose more alcohol. But at least you're not burning most of the alcohol off like what happens in Spanish coffee.


Guess it all depends on whether you're looking for the flavour or the buzz 🥴


----------



## Doug Gifford

This marching/dancing band is part of the inauguration "virtual parade."
Loved this clip of "The Isiserettes Drill & Drum Cor."


----------



## sulphur

The vid is funny, but the comment section is hilarious.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Guess it all depends on whether you're looking for the flavour or the buzz 🥴


When I wanted flavour I'd have a hard ice cream chocolate shake. The buzz works all the time.


----------



## Electraglide

Ricktoberfest said:


> Stupid background checks! I don’t want to buy a gun later, I wanna buy it now- while I’m still angry!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shouldn't have a problem doing that where you live.


----------



## Midnight Rider

sulphur said:


> The vid is funny, but the comment section is hilarious.


Had just taken a few puffs on the vaporizer before watching this,...I'm still laughing, 🤣


----------



## cheezyridr

Ricktoberfest said:


> Stupid background checks! I don’t want to buy a gun later, I wanna buy it now- while I’m still angry!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


either accidently, or on purpose, you have completely misunderstood my post. i wasn't angry until *after* i realized i would have to have ANOTHER background check. i recently bought a pistol (i posted about that in the thread about gear) and as one would expect, went through the process. if you don't receive approval within 25 day, the law says they have to give it to you on a "non denial". this is what happened to me, and the gun store i made my purchase at told me there were several possible reasons for this. one was delays due to covid, coupled with the fact ALOT more people are buying guns. another was if there was another person who had your name. how this makes any sense baffles me. when you do the check, they have your social security number, as well as a copy of your driver license. it's not like there's any possibility they might confuse me with anyone else. anyone who has been approved already goes in, makes their purchase, and the background check returns right away. they go home with their gun right then. because i received mine on a non denial, i have that 25 day waiting period every single time. i have no police record. i have no history of violence or domestic abuse. i have never been diagnosed with mental issues. my check should come back right away, because there is nothing in my profile that would cause me to be in the prohibited group. however, because my uncle (who is in his 80's, and was a prominent city figure) and his son (a corporate lawyer with a clean record, who happens to be born 4 months after me) have the same first and last name as i do, i have this waiting period every time. for 25 days, they have my money, but i have no product. i can walk out all the ammo and accessories i want, but not the actual firearm. it makes zero sense. i ALREADY own a 45. if i wanted to use a firearm for nefarious purposes, there is absolutely nothing standing in my way other than my own morals and common sense. to make me wait every single time, serves no purpose. now that i legally own a pistol, buying a shotgun should be no different than buying a loaf of bread. if they still aren't sure about me, how does it make sense to allow me to own the pistol?


----------



## Ricktoberfest

cheezyridr said:


> either accidently, or on purpose, you have completely misunderstood my post. i wasn't angry until *after* i realized i would have to have ANOTHER background check. i recently bought a pistol (i posted about that in the thread about gear) and as one would expect, went through the process. if you don't receive approval within 25 day, the law says they have to give it to you on a "non denial". this is what happened to me, and the gun store i made my purchase at told me there were several possible reasons for this. one was delays due to covid, coupled with the fact ALOT more people are buying guns. another was if there was another person who had your name. how this makes any sense baffles me. when you do the check, they have your social security number, as well as a copy of your driver license. it's not like there's any possibility they might confuse me with anyone else. anyone who has been approved already goes in, makes their purchase, and the background check returns right away. they go home with their gun right then. because i received mine on a non denial, i have that 25 day waiting period every single time. i have no police record. i have no history of violence or domestic abuse. i have never been diagnosed with mental issues. my check should come back right away, because there is nothing in my profile that would cause me to be in the prohibited group. however, because my uncle (who is in his 80's, and was a prominent city figure) and his son (a corporate lawyer with a clean record, who happens to be born 4 months after me) have the same first and last name as i do, i have this waiting period every time. for 25 days, they have my money, but i have no product. i can walk out all the ammo and accessories i want, but not the actual firearm. it makes zero sense. i ALREADY own a 45. if i wanted to use a firearm for nefarious purposes, there is absolutely nothing standing in my way other than my own morals and common sense. to make me wait every single time, serves no purpose. now that i legally own a pistol, buying a shotgun should be no different than buying a loaf of bread. if they still aren't sure about me, how does it make sense to allow me to own the pistol?


Too long; didn’t read. 
I was quoting Simpsons back at you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Ricktoberfest said:


> Too long; didn’t read.
> I was quoting Simpsons back at you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you. let me help


----------



## Lola

I have been really ill, vomiting, diarrhoea and fever. These are not I thought typical symptoms but now they are apparently associated with COVID the more research I do. These symptoms got a lot worse this week. I have lost 15 pounds in less then 4 weeks. I just got some tests done but I couldn’t do the ultrasound because I couldn’t hold down that much liquid. Waiting for my doctor to call.

And it makes me really nervous that the videographer I hired has COVID now.


----------



## Lola

Diablo said:


>


That really puts things into perspective. Thx for sharing this.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> I have been really ill, vomiting, diarrhoea and fever. These are not I thought typical symptoms but now they are apparently associated with COVID the more research I do. These symptoms got a lot worse this week. I have lost 15 pounds in less then 4 weeks. I just got some tests done but I couldn’t do the ultrasound because I couldn’t hold down that much liquid. Waiting for my doctor to call.
> 
> And it makes me really nervous that the videographer I hired has COVID now.


Jeez, girl, don't worry us like that! Get yourself checked out...PROPERLY and soon. We need you, and as I recall, there;s a husband who also needs you, not to mention rock and roll needs you.


----------



## cheezyridr

Ricktoberfest said:


> Too long; didn’t read.
> I was quoting Simpsons back at you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i love the simpsons, but it's a shame that what i said isn't taken seriously. i clearly illustrated one of the reasons gun control laws make no sense, and are completely ineffective. everyone knows the "criminals don't follow gun laws" thing. what i pointed out is a completely separate issue.


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> i love the simpsons, but it's a shame that what i said isn't taken seriously. i clearly illustrated one of the reasons gun control laws make no sense, and are completely ineffective. everyone knows the "criminals don't follow gun laws" thing. what i pointed out is a completely separate issue.


maybe this would be taken more seriously in the gun debate thread?


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> Jeez, girl, don't worry us like that! Get yourself checked out...PROPERLY and soon. We need you, and as I recall, there;s a husband who also needs you, not to mention rock and roll needs you.


Thank you so much for your kind words!! They really mean a lot to me. Words touch the soul! 
couldn’t of come at a better time!


----------



## brucew




----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> maybe this would be taken more seriously in the gun debate thread?


probably would. it just wasn't my original intention when i made the initial post. 
the title is "random, no more no less". i posted 2 random thoughts i was simultaneously having, and tied them together with some hendrix lyrics. no one responded to the guitar related part of that post, and i felt i should explain my point so that i wasn't misconstrued. just like the title, one can't always predict which way something will go in here. 
you're still one of my favorites though.


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> you're still one of my favorites though.


well thank you, you aint so bad yourself


----------



## Lola

I just talked with my doctor and he told me to go get tested for COVID. I had to fill out a questionnaire on the govt website 38 questions to be exact. I haven’t felt this bad in quite a while. Migraines on top of this too. Life just really is all misery right now.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Lola said:


> I have been really ill, vomiting, diarrhoea and fever. These are not I thought typical symptoms but now they are apparently associated with COVID the more research I do. These symptoms got a lot worse this week. I have lost 15 pounds in less then 4 weeks. I just got some tests done but I couldn’t do the ultrasound because I couldn’t hold down that much liquid. Waiting for my doctor to call.
> 
> And it makes me really nervous that the videographer I hired has COVID now.


I know it may be difficult but wait until your doctor get back to you before coming to the conclusion you have covid. It could be this years flu strain. I had Covid-19 just about a year ago and was ill for near 6 weeks. Lost my sense of taste, smell, had a mild fever off and on, diarrhoea, headaches of and the worst sinus infection of my life. I was taking many herbs and supplements that have I been taking for years and added a daily dose of Zinc, Vitamin D and C. I'm not saying this was a cure but it may have helped in the recovery. I also have a very rare autoimmune disorder which gave me some concern of my ability to shake off this virus but if I can do it the percentage of you doing the same if you have it is much higher. I also had 6 other family members contract the virus including my 85 year old mother who along with the other 5 have had a full recovery with no hospitalizations. People have to understand that this virus is not a death sentence for all who contract it. As of today the total confirmed cases are 95,612,831 with 2, 066,176 deaths. The cited recovery rate given by many sources is in the 98.7% calculation ,... and there are 7.8 billion people on Earth. Looks like we are currently doing very good in the fight against Covid-19. The numbers don't lie but some media sources do.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Midnight Rider said:


> The cited recovery rate given by many sources is in the 98.7% calculation ,... and there are 7.8 billion people on Earth.


That's 117 million death toll. Take 100 of the people you are closest to and pick the one or two who dies. Then pick the ones who will have permanent effects ( Fatigue, shortness of breath, cough, joint pain, chest pain, headaches, pounding heartbeat, memory problems, sleep problems, concentration problems, rash hair loss, heart/lung/brain damage, blood clot and vessel problems, mood, and more..... COVID-19 (coronavirus): Long-term effects ). Then just for fun pick out those who go through major symptoms (10 - 15%), perhaps intubation. Go ahead and pick. The numbers won't lie. It's not all about JUST the raw percentage of people who die.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> I just talked with my doctor and he told me to go get tested for COVID. I had to fill out a questionnaire on the govt website 38 questions to be exact. I haven’t felt this bad in quite a while. Migraines on top of this too. Life just really is all misery right now.


At this point, and for prudent monitoring purposes, I imagine they'd recommend a Covid test for pretty much anyone who didn't walk in with a severed limb on ice in a Loblaws bag.

Just remember that the million other reasons to feel like crap have not taken a holiday under the assumption that Covid has it all in hand. Although all that mask-wearing, hand-washing, and distance has put a bit of a dent in the flu this winter. But that's ONLY the flu, and not everything else. Fingers crossed for test results that point to something that only takes some antibiotics and sleep to go away.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Jim DaddyO said:


> That's 117 million death toll. Take 100 of the people you are closest to and pick the one or two who dies. Then pick the ones who will have permanent effects ( Fatigue, shortness of breath, cough, joint pain, chest pain, headaches, pounding heartbeat, memory problems, sleep problems, concentration problems, rash hair loss, heart/lung/brain damage, blood clot and vessel problems, mood, and more..... COVID-19 (coronavirus): Long-term effects ). Then just for fun pick out those who go through major symptoms (10 - 15%), perhaps intubation. Go ahead and pick. The numbers won't lie. It's not all about JUST the raw percentage of people who die.


Yes, I am quite aware of all this,... and I'm not here to pick a fight with anyone with regards to Covid-19. However, as much as we all are trying our best to contribute to the slow down of this virus in reality we can't save everyone from everything everywhere. Many of the people who are passing on due to contracting Covid are elderly and suffered from comorbidity or multi-morbidity illness prior to being diagnosed with the virus. Sadly this is occurring but it is our current realty we must accept. Fortunately there is a vaccine on the way to help with the situation,... but, ultimately mother nature and Covid are in control of how this will play out,... as it has countless times in the past during viral outbreaks. I as you hope that our modern medicine and those given the task to create a cure can make history in developing a silver bullet to lay Covid to rest. Unfortunately for many others and myself included we are unable to take the vaccine due to sever autoimmune disorders,... and I can assure you, that's a feeling you don't want. I may have survived Covid -19 the first time but if a more serious variant of the virus emerges I may be SOL. I have to accept my mortality but at the same time keep on living. I realize just how important that attitude is as I have already had two previous close brushes with death,... and I'm not alone in that. I sincerely hope you, your family and everyone here on this forum are entirely immune from ever losing a loved one during this pandemic. Stay safe,... stay positive.


----------



## Milkman

Waiting for the shot.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Midnight Rider said:


> Sadly this is occurring but it is our current realty we must accept.


That is, so sadly, true.

There are always going to be people who are upset with, and try to buck the system. That would include people who are in place to create the system meant to protect us as proven by recent events.

It is possible to change the reality and that is for everyone to get on board and stop aiding this virus by moving it around. I said it at the start and I will again. The virus does not move on it's own accord. We move it. Some folks just cannont take a break from some activities, and some just will not, while participating in those activities, follow standard precautions. Some willfully, some through ignorance, some for other reasons (willful ignorance). There are always those who will find an excuse not to do something and it takes very few to put the greater poplulation at risk. I don't know what can be done about that.

No, my intention was not to argue with you. My intention was to point out that getting it and surviving still may not be a situation you would wish on anyone. I join you in wishing everyone and their loved ones to remain healthy and safe through this.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> That's 117 million death toll. Take 100 of the people you are closest to and pick the one or two who dies. Then pick the ones who will have permanent effects ( Fatigue, shortness of breath, cough, joint pain, chest pain, headaches, pounding heartbeat, memory problems, sleep problems, concentration problems, rash hair loss, heart/lung/brain damage, blood clot and vessel problems, mood, and more..... COVID-19 (coronavirus): Long-term effects ). Then just for fun pick out those who go through major symptoms (10 - 15%), perhaps intubation. Go ahead and pick. The numbers won't lie. It's not all about JUST the raw percentage of people who die.


Where do you get 117 million from? Roughly 2% of the whole worlds population right now? Are you saying that the whole world is going to catch covid? Seems only a bit more than 2 mil. have died so far. If I were to pick the closest people to me and then pick who will die I don't think any would be from covid. Cancer, yes, diabetes, yes. Drugs and being shot.....definitely but from covid, none. As far as your permanent effects go, that covers a lot of people without covid. Just wondering, are you saying that intubation is a major symptom of covid? 
Anyway, you look at this your way and I'll look at it mine.


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Anybody hear of Gibson leaving the archtop business 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> Anybody hear of Gibson leaving the archtop business
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no. why would they?


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> Anybody hear of Gibson leaving the archtop business
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I haven't. 

Also, a Les Paul is technically an archtop.


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> Also, a Les Paul is technically an archtop.





vadsy said:


> no. why would they?


Like the l5, es175 ect . It’s all over the jazz guitar forum . I guess one of the boys from there asked to get one done and their response was “ we are no longer doing models like that”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> Like the l5, es175 ect . It’s all over the jazz guitar forum . I guess one of the boys from there asked to get one done and their response was “ we are no longer doing models like that”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RIP Gibson Archtop guitar

@silvertonebetty I saw your post in the above thread and @Jim Soloway 's post also

Sad.


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> RIP Gibson Archtop guitar
> 
> @silvertonebetty I saw your post in the above thread and @Jim Soloway 's post also
> 
> Sad.


I forgot you where. On that one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder

silvertonebetty said:


> Like the l5, es175 ect . It’s all over the jazz guitar forum . I guess one of the boys from there asked to get one done and their response was “ we are no longer doing models like that”


What I got out of that was they are not currently taking custom orders for 'made to measure' archtops.
Then everybody started speculating that it was the end of any kind of archtop production.


----------



## SG-Rocker




----------



## greco

jb welder said:


> Then everybody started speculating that it was the end of any kind of archtop production.


IIRC, the fear of the eventual cessation of production of Gibson archtops has been raised in that forum reasonably often in other threads the past. 

@Jim Soloway will hopefully comment.


----------



## Midnight Rider

No Thanks?😳
Sooke woman said 'no thanks' to a date with Beatle George Harrison


----------



## Midnight Rider

SG-Rocker said:


> View attachment 346901


Wonder if if she ever received a part of the royalties or just a one time payoff. The album went quadruple platinum,... so she landed up in over 4 million homes in America alone,... over 4 million served,... give that lady a raise!


----------



## laristotle

Midnight Rider said:


> Wonder if if she ever received a part of the royalties or just a one time payoff


from wiki;
Clare Torry on the 'Great Gig in the Sky' left the studio with a standard £30 flat fee.
A 2005 out-of-court undisclosed settlement in Torry's favour included giving her vocal composition credit.


----------



## mhammer




----------



## Lola

Just chillin’ in the “quarantine” room with the only one I can hang out with. Waiting for my test results.


----------



## mhammer

From the side, with those tall tall ears, he looks like what an Orc rabbit might look like; one *tough* muscular bunny!


----------



## Electraglide

SG-Rocker said:


> View attachment 346901


This one's 62...








You have to have Blind Faith. Not too sure where these girls are but they'd be in at least their 70's.


----------



## Electraglide

Midnight Rider said:


> No Thanks?😳
> Sooke woman said 'no thanks' to a date with Beatle George Harrison


Seems an error has occured on your link.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Just chillin’ in the “quarantine” room with the only one I can hang out with. Waiting for my test results.
> 
> View attachment 346958


for a quarantine room, one could do ALOT worse. and you have a buddy! i dunno 'bout you, but as long as i had a phone to call grubhub, i'd be pretty pleased about it


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 347006


Butt ugly what ever it is but not as bad looking as these.









The next cat I get is going to be one of these








A Black Serval.


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> From the side, with those tall tall ears, he looks like what an Orc rabbit might look like; one *tough* muscular bunny!


He’s really not in my opinion handsome. I am used to the sleek lines of a Doberman’s muzzle and their eyes. Frankie eyes remind me of Marty Feldman! Lol But what makes me love him is his personality. He makes us constantly laugh. He’s just an energetic little goofball. He’s a good companion dog for hubby while I am at work.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> for a quarantine room, one could do ALOT worse. and you have a buddy! i dunno 'bout you, but as long as i had a phone to call grubhub, i'd be pretty pleased about it


I just saw this. Lmao Cheezy I needed that.


----------



## Jim Soloway

greco said:


> IIRC, the fear of the eventual cessation of production of Gibson archtops has been raised in that forum reasonably often in other threads the past.
> 
> @Jim Soloway will hopefully comment.


I really only know the same info as you, what people say. I haven't seen anything official from Gibson. It certainly wouldn't surprise me. Gibson is on a very difficult path, coming out of bankruptcy with at best a cracked and dented business model and trying to figure out how to make a go of things in a fragile situation. If their management is responsible, they'll do the things that they think will lead them to profitability without a lot of concern for emotions or historical relevance.


----------



## Lola

So we all have our favorite bands and we have been fans for all our lives of this particular band. You think you haven heard almost everything by them and up pops a song you’ve never heard. It just blows your mind. It becomes your absolute favourite song instantly. This just happened to me as I have nothing better to do but be on YouTube all day. 😂

It’s this song. It’s got some really catchy licks I just have to learn. This song has everything in it to make want to learn this. I would learn just the rhythm parts. Who knows about the solos. This song is the holy grail for me.

That first hook by Angus is just killer! It’s so bad ass and rock n roll. The solo is absolutely incredible. So full of energy. It just makes me want to get up and play. Perfect chord progression for a bad ass rocking song.

and...I really do like it better then Hell’s Bells, Back in black etc. or any of their other classics.
I finally learned where exactly the sweet spot on my amp is to try and replicate Angus’s sound! Ya, it took me this long! Lol


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I found out today I still don't like doing drywall.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> So we all have our favorite bands and we have been fans for all our lives of this particular band. You think you haven heard almost everything by them and up pops a song you’ve never heard. It just blows your mind. It becomes your absolute favourite song instantly. This just happened to me as I have nothing better to do but be on YouTube all day. 😂
> 
> It’s this song. It’s got some really catchy licks I just have to learn. This song has everything in it to make want to learn this. I would learn just the rhythm parts. Who knows about the solos. This song is the holy grail for me.
> 
> That first hook by Angus is just killer! It’s so bad ass and rock n roll. The solo is absolutely incredible. So full of energy. It just makes me want to get up and play. Perfect chord progression for a bad ass rocking song.
> 
> and...I really do like it better then Hell’s Bells, Back in black etc. or any of their other classics.
> I finally learned where exactly the sweet spot on my amp is to try and replicate Angus’s sound! Ya, it took me this long! Lol


there ain't nuthin in that song you can't handle. even the solos. it's a good song. i miss malcom so much though. he was always my favorite. the ac/dc stuff i like best is from high voltage. that entire album, from the songs, to the mix, is exactly why i love that band. i love the rawness, the blues flavor, bon scott's sneering vocals, but most of all, malcom's genius. 



Jim DaddyO said:


> I found out today I still don't like doing drywall.


i can completely understand why. i don't like it either, and i never did. the only thing i hate as much as drywall, is painting.


----------



## cheezyridr

today i got some o/t in. the general contractor wants to put the roof on the building, so we were lifting the last of the equipment into the penthouse mechanical room. imagine hvac units that are as long and tall as a ttc bus, but twice as wide, and wayyyy heavier. they are lifted by crane in in sections, dropped through the roof, and then moved egyptian style, by rolling them across the floor on pipes, pulled by come-a-longs. according to safety standards, when the wind gets to a certain strength, lifting is supposed to stop. it becomes unsafe. today, the people in charge decided to push it in order to make a deadline. it came very close to being a literal _dead _line. as the last piece was being lowered in, the wind picked up really bad. the piece was spinning like a top. it weighs 12,000lbs+. when it finally stopped, 4 of us grabbed the tag lines to position it so it could be lowered into place. the wind gusted again, and 2 of us were pulled off the floor and flung a few feet. luckily, no one was injured.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Waldo97

Jim DaddyO said:


> I found out today I still don't like doing drywall.


walls or (shudders) ceiling?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Waldo97 said:


> walls or (shudders) ceiling?


Doing both today. Rented a lift, still sucks as a job.


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> Doing both today. Rented a lift, still sucks as a job.


to better understand the job...

take a dump in your own bathtub, don't flush. confront yourself in the mirror in 30 minutes when you smell it wafting through the house, deny it!, walk away in disgust, (how dare you accuse yourself of being such a depraved lowlife ?)\. now youre a drywaller


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## Midnight Rider

laristotle said:


> View attachment 347006


Damn thing could probably bench press me.


----------



## keto

Shaved my head for the first time today. Clippers no guard then razor in the shower. My technique needs work my wife thought I was going to bleed to death.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> today i got some o/t in. the general contractor wants to put the roof on the building, so we were lifting the last of the equipment into the penthouse mechanical room. imagine hvac units that are as long and tall as a ttc bus, but twice as wide, and wayyyy heavier. they are lifted by crane in in sections, dropped through the roof, and then moved egyptian style, by rolling them across the floor on pipes, pulled by come-a-longs. according to safety standards, when the wind gets to a certain strength, lifting is supposed to stop. it becomes unsafe. today, the people in charge decided to push it in order to make a deadline. it came very close to being a literal _dead _line. as the last piece was being lowered in, the wind picked up really bad. the piece was spinning like a top. it weighs 12,000lbs+. when it finally stopped, 4 of us grabbed the tag lines to position it so it could be lowered into place. the wind gusted again, and 2 of us were pulled off the floor and flung a few feet. luckily, no one was injured.


that must of been was super scary!


cheezyridr said:


> there ain't nuthin in that song you can't handle. even the solos. it's a good song. i miss malcom so much though. he was always my favorite. the ac/dc stuff i like best is from high voltage. that entire album, from the songs, to the mix, is exactly why i love that band. i love the rawness, the blues flavor, bon scott's sneering vocals, but most of all, malcom's genius.
> 
> 
> 
> i can completely understand why. i don't like it either, and i never did. the only thing i hate as much as drywall, is painting.


Thanks for your vote of confidence Cheezy.

BTW I love painting. For me it’s very relaxing. I have to paint alone though!


----------



## Midnight Rider

mhammer got me hooked on these characters.


----------



## Electraglide

I have an ipad mini 1 with a fried backlight fuse.








The paint for fixing rear window defogger grids should work fine for that.


----------



## Lola

Same room different day but no buddy to keep me company. I feel so much better today. I feel alive. Still waiting for my results. They said 2-3 days. It’s been almost 48 hrs. And now I find out it could take up to 5 days. Oh well. Nothing to worry about! I am playing guitar all day! How could you not like that?


----------



## Lola

Midnight Rider said:


> mhammer got me hooked on these characters.


This was hysterical. Never beard of these guys before. But Isn’t that guy on the end Bert in Big Bang theory?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> View attachment 347004


I just got this! Lol


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> This was hysterical. Never beard of these guys before. But Isn’t that guy on the end Bert in Big Bang theory?


Yes, that's Brian Posehn. Beside him on the black Les Paul is comedian/actor/podcaster Marc Maron, and beside Maron in a wig is Brendon Small, who has a host of animation and guitar-playing credits. The 4th guy in the hat is John Ennis, who also has a bunch of comedy credits.

The running gag, through the "four guys" videos is the various guitar notables who just want to buy some strings and leave exasperated. So far, I've seen Scott Ian from Anthrax, Robby Krieger from the Doors, and Jeff Baxter from Steely Dan and the Doobies.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I just went to a restaurant to buy a burger and I was going to pay with the exact change and the lady said “ this isn’t a quarter “ but it says “quarter dollar “ on it but it’s not a quarter!! Sometimes I wonder how people got there jobs . The two argued that my quarter wasn’t a quarter. But at least the burger was good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacebard

http://imgur.com/lSUGYMI


----------



## vadsy

someone is about to have a meeting with HR


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> I just went to a restaurant to buy a burger and I was going to pay with the exact change and the lady said “ this isn’t a quarter “ but it says “quarter dollar “ on it but it’s not a quarter!! Sometimes I wonder how people got there jobs . The two argued that my quarter wasn’t a quarter. But at least the burger was good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just lost it! That was hysterical. I would of loved to have been there!


----------



## Lola

__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> someone is about to have a meeting with HR


Lol don’t give me no ideas lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - YouTube
> 
> 
> Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


I love these kinds of stories 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> I just went to a restaurant to buy a burger and I was going to pay with the exact change and the lady said “ this isn’t a quarter “ but it says “quarter dollar “ on it but it’s not a quarter!! Sometimes I wonder how people got there jobs . The two argued that my quarter wasn’t a quarter. But at least the burger was good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


'quarter dollar'? Where does it say that on Canadian money? Even the Shinplasters said 25 cents.








Musta been 'merican.


----------



## laristotle

You must have used a US quarter. They ripped you off. lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> 'quarter dollar'? Where does it say that on Canadian money? Even the Shinplasters said 25 cents.
> View attachment 347305
> 
> Musta been 'merican.


Yup merican 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> You must have used a US quarter. They ripped you off. lol
> View attachment 347343


If that was the case, then technically, the cashier was right. An American quarter is worth about 32 cents Canadian, which is not a quarter. They lost out on about 7 cents extra profit.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jim DaddyO said:


> If that was the case, then technically, the cashier was right. An American quarter is worth about 32 cents Canadian, which is not a quarter. They lost out on about 7 cents extra profit.


It wouldn’t surprise me if they were new to country. There’s been a lot of East Indian around laity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

I guess there was a bit of a commotion yesterday. At 3 am there was a call to 911 , I guess a woman got beaten by her boyfriend. There was a whole section of the community was blocked off, both sides had guns and there was police from two counties there. Around 4pm there was a police escort with a armoured truck. From my understanding we don’t have an armoured ? In a situation like this would they have brought over the bomb squad from New Brunswick for their armoured truck? Around 5 pm the fella surrendered and no one was shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> If that was the case, then technically, the cashier was right. An American quarter is worth about 32 cents Canadian, which is not a quarter. They lost out on about 7 cents extra profit.


Not too sure if anyone lost anything. Take a single 'merican quarter to the bank and they'll probably just give you 25 cents. Rolled is a different story tho right now it could take a while to get a roll together. The last time I used one of the coin exchange machines in a store it kicked the 'merican coins out so to the machines it wouldn't be money. Back when slots accepted and paid out in coin they wouldn't accept 'merican coins either.


----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


> I found out today I still don't like doing drywall.



We've done drywall. I'm now content that I have proven I can figure out and execute those skills.

I'll hire people to do it now. Those who do it for a living make it look easy.


----------



## Milkman

keto said:


> Shaved my head for the first time today. Clippers no guard then razor in the shower. My technique needs work my wife thought I was going to bleed to death.
> View attachment 347116


Looks fine to me.

If you use a Gilette Fusion Proglide you should be able to do it blind folded and not nick yourself.

I do it by sound to a large extent. I can hear when I'm no longer removing hair.


----------



## Milkman

What is this called? Is it a staple? A Brad? I understand its purpose, but what's it called?


----------



## vadsy

I think that's just a corrugated fastener. like a nail but a bendy piece of metal.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> We've done drywall. I'm now content that I have proven I can figure out and execute those skills.
> 
> I'll hire people to do it now. Those who do it for a living make it look easy.


It will be nice to watch some one else do the work and clean up the mess.

We added another room at the back of the house and so the roof line had to be worked on. My hubby said that my son and he would do it. He said screw it and got the pros in. They were done in 3 hours. No fighting, no arguing and nothing to clean. Done!


----------



## Lola

These results are taking too long. No patience, sorry. Same room with a different view! Lol

still waiting, tap tap tap


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> Take a single 'merican quarter to the bank and they'll probably just give you 25 cents. Rolled is a different story tho right now it could take a while to get a roll together.


When I worked at the bar (back in the day) we used to treat American currency at par. Then it would get discretely put in the pocket to be replaced by Canadian currency from the wallet. The tendering of American currency usually didn't come with a tip, so that made up for it. Of course there were some of the cheap bastards that complained about not giving exchange to which the reply was "and the banks aren't serving drinks either."


----------



## bzrkrage

Jim DaddyO said:


> Of course there were some of the cheap bastards that complained about not giving exchange to which the reply was "and the banks aren't serving drinks either."


We used to get the British backpackers in my pub, the Coogee Bay Hotel (beachside Sydney) and they’d be chanting “3 dollars to the pound£!” In a football drunk chant.
One of my servers used to sell dispenser sunscreen to them (sunny beer garden middle Aussie summer), if they we’re singing, she’d charge the 3 times as much!

Had a great live Venus “Selina’s” had a decent band or two...


----------



## vadsy

bzrkrage said:


> We used to get the British backpackers in my pub, the Coogee Bay Hotel (beachside Sydney) and they’d be chanting “3 dollars to the pound£!” In a football drunk chant.
> One of my servers used to sell dispenser sunscreen to them (sunny beer garden middle Aussie summer), if they we’re singing, she’d charge the 3 times as much!


How much do you miss Sydney right now?


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> How much do you miss Sydney right now?


 right now? A bit. It’s “Australia Day (26th) so there used to be a great festival called “ The Big Day Out” (bit like Cochella)
But honestly, I’m happy here. Until March, when it’s still snowing & cold, I cry a little.....


----------



## vadsy

just 'a bit'? and only cuz of Aussie Cochella?


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> When I worked at the bar (back in the day) we used to treat American currency at par. Then it would get discretely put in the pocket to be replaced by Canadian currency from the wallet. The tendering of American currency usually didn't come with a tip, so that made up for it. Of course there were some of the cheap bastards that complained about not giving exchange to which the reply was "and the banks aren't serving drinks either."


When I worked in the garage 'merican change went in a jar and bills were put in a seperate drawer. Exchange was paid if the person's bill was more than $20 and they paid in 'merican. Most bars I was ever at the exchange was paid out in drinks or used as a tip. When I came back from the states in 2001 I had a fair bit of 'merican money and the exchange rate was very good, something like $1 us = $1.5 Canadian. The girls at the bar in Summerland got some good tips, same at Slacks in Penticton and the Casino in Penticton got back everything they paid in exchange.


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> right now? A bit. It’s “Australia Day (26th) so there used to be a great festival called “ The Big Day Out” (bit like Cochella)
> But honestly, I’m happy here. Until March, when it’s still snowing & cold, I cry a little.....


My niece in Perth sometimes misses the cold but complains 'cause it's starting to cool down.....15'C or so. 








This was on the 16th, today is supposed to be about the same. Somewhere between here and Perth are some Australian M&M's.....probably crossing the path with some Canadian KD and Smarties. She gets maple syrup from her relatives in Quebec.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> just 'a bit'? and only cuz of Aussie Cochella?


That’s just today. Yeah, only a bit.
@vadsy , where’s your dream place? (Retirement, honeymoon, runaway......)


----------



## vadsy

bzrkrage said:


> That’s just today. Yeah, only a bit.
> @vadsy , where’s your dream place? (Retirement, honeymoon, runaway......)


South America, like the Chile, Argentina, Bolivia .. mountains south. It would be incredible to set foot on Antarctica.

Australia and New Zealand. My wife's company has offices in Perth and a lot of people from here take the opportunity to go away for 6-24 months, live and work there, eventually returning. We've already been offered but with really young kids we'll have to wait until we can ditch em and go on our own.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Looks fine to me.
> 
> If you use a Gilette Fusion Proglide you should be able to do it blind folded and not nick yourself.
> 
> I do it by sound to a large extent. I can hear when I'm no longer removing hair.


I always found the Proglides to be quite rough and they hurt. I just put up with them for a long time. One morning I had an important meeting with someone and I walked into the bathroom to get ready and one side of my neck had broken out with shaving bumps all over....that had never happened before. That was when I realized I had to find something different to shave with.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


> something different to shave with.


The plain Jane Gillette disposables with the double blade. Been that way for almost 40 years.


----------



## butterknucket

Jim DaddyO said:


> The plain Jane Gillette disposables with the double blade. Been that way for almost 40 years.


Those became my go to. They shave better than the Proglides, last as long or longer, and are significantly cheaper. Don't fall for the marketing hype.


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> Australia and New Zealand.


I laughed as I looked up my old home in Australia, and Google maps has my Dad taking out the recycling!


----------



## vadsy

bzrkrage said:


> I laughed as I looked up my old home in Australia, and Google maps has my Dad taking out the recycling!
> View attachment 347449


seriously?! That’s pretty funny


----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


> The plain Jane Gillette disposables with the double blade. Been that way for almost 40 years.


I use those and I'll need a transfusion. Been shaving my head and face with the proglides since they came out, never cut myself bad enough to need a steptic pencil, never broke out.

Different strokes eh?


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> I use those and I'll need a transfusion. Been shaving my head and face with the proglides since they came out, never cut myself bad enough to need a steptic pencil, never broke out.
> 
> Different strokes eh?


Everyone's skin and beard is different. Whatever works for you is best. As much as I bitched about it, I've also really worked on my double edge technique through covid and it's gotten a lot better. It's just one more option for me.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> The plain Jane Gillette disposables with the double blade. Been that way for almost 40 years.


When you're inside a bic disposable razor seemed to work just fine. I had my head shaved once when I was 15 after getting a Mohawk. Sunburned like you wouldn't believe. Not doing anything where I have to be drug checked so personally I can't see the point but to each his own.


----------



## Lola

Please don’t judge me. This crap with COVID, being cooped up for 3 days still waiting for results and some other health issues and no work to go to is causing me a great deal of anxiety. I already have been pacing the hallways, pissing everyone off because I am making too much noise. Now I am on the front deck. I just got off the phone with a person from a help line for the last 20 minutes. Going for a walk. I can’t go back into my house atm. I need space and it’s 5:19 am. I will walk until I get exhausted.

I thought I was over these stupid anxiety attacks but I guess not. If they are mild I can deal with them. But if there full blown like this I can’t. I am going to talk to my doctor about getting some meds until these panic attacks take vacation.

Everyone is beyond stressed in my family. It’s a powder keg getting ready to explode and lot of this is COVID related.

Tempers flair and explode like a bomb at my house right now.


----------



## MarkM

@Lola 
I wish I could offer some advise, many are experiencing anxiety right now. Your family may be causing you grief but at least you have someone, many are alone in their head. Lean on them if you can.
Many have taken to weed or thc to deal with anxiety, not sure whether indica or stavia is better for that but I'm sure we have some experts here on that.
Take care and hopefully this will pass!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Please don’t judge me. This crap with COVID, being cooped up for 3 days still waiting for results and some other health issues and no work to go to is causing me a great deal of anxiety. I already have been pacing the hallways, pissing everyone off because I am making too much noise. Now I am on the front deck. I just got off the phone with a person from a help line for the last 20 minutes. Going for a walk. I can’t go back into my house atm. I need space and it’s 5:19 am. I will walk until I get exhausted.
> 
> I thought I was over these stupid anxiety attacks but I guess not. If they are mild I can deal with them. But if there full blown like this I can’t. I am going to talk to my doctor about getting some meds until these panic attacks take vacation.
> 
> Everyone is beyond stressed in my family. It’s a powder keg getting ready to explode and lot of this is COVID related.
> 
> Tempers flair and explode like a bomb at my house right now.


I think what you're feeling is probably much more common than most of us realize. It's hard to dispute that this pandemic has worsened stress, depression, anxiety and lots of physical ailments as well.

I understand that feeling that you're just going to snap and start yelling. I also know how terrible it feels when you succumb to those feelings.

It's fucking hard, not to put too fine a point on it.

I'm not qualified to offer advice, but what does help me is distraction.

A new project....anything.

Right now, focussing on my daughter's artwork and building up a couple of guitars is mine.

I'm trying to keep busy so I don't go nuts.

Mixed results.

Good luck.


----------



## silvertonebetty

When were they going to tell me there was a dart board in my apartment?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Fuck drywall
Fuck taping
Fuck mudding
Fuck sanding
and fuck whoever came up with this method.

1/4 of the mud falls to the floor as I put it on
1/4 of it is all over my hands
1/2 of it goes on the ceiling

Of what I do get on the ceiling, about 1/2 of that gets sanded off

The kind of job that should be reserved as punishment for someone that killed their parents.


----------



## Lola




----------



## mhammer

silvertonebetty said:


> When were they going to tell me there was a dart board in my apartment?


I suspect right after people got tired of you throwing lots of darts around at nothing in particular.

"Ummm, you DO know there's an actual dartboard to throw them at, right?"


----------



## sulphur




----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> I think what you're feeling is probably much more common than most of us realize. It's hard to dispute that this pandemic has worsened stress, depression, anxiety and lots of physical ailments as well.
> 
> I understand that feeling that you're just going to snap and start yelling. I also know how terrible it feels when you succumb to those feelings.
> 
> It's fucking hard, not to put too fine a point on it.
> 
> I'm not qualified to offer advice, but what does help me is distraction.
> 
> A new project....anything.
> 
> Right now, focussing on my daughter's artwork and building up a couple of guitars is mine.
> 
> I'm trying to keep busy so I don't go nuts.
> 
> Mixed results.
> 
> Good luck.


When I find myself starting to slip a bit I think of this skit. It's so ridiculous it works.






Seriously.


----------



## mhammer

allthumbs56 said:


> When I find myself starting to slip a bit I think of this skit. It's so ridiculous it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.


Precious. A great start to the day.


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> I suspect right after people got tired of you throwing lots of darts around at nothing in particular.
> 
> "Ummm, you DO know there's an actual dartboard to throw them at, right?"


Hysterical response!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

mhammer said:


> I suspect right after people got tired of you throwing lots of darts around at nothing in particular.
> 
> "Ummm, you DO know there's an actual dartboard to throw them at, right?"


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

allthumbs56 said:


> When I find myself starting to slip a bit I think of this skit. It's so ridiculous it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.


it's long been my all-time favorite


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> I suspect right after people got tired of you throwing lots of darts around at nothing in particular.
> 
> "Ummm, you DO know there's an actual dartboard to throw them at, right?"


the funnest thing to do, is use a blow-dart gun


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 347524
> When were they going to tell me there was a dart board in my apartment?


Are there darts?


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Fuck drywall
> Fuck taping
> Fuck mudding
> Fuck sanding
> and fuck whoever came up with this method.
> 
> 1/4 of the mud falls to the floor as I put it on
> 1/4 of it is all over my hands
> 1/2 of it goes on the ceiling
> 
> Of what I do get on the ceiling, about 1/2 of that gets sanded off
> 
> The kind of job that should be reserved as punishment for someone that killed their parents.


Doesn't matter what it costs it's cheaper and faster to hire some one.....hurts less too. Doesn't matter how careful you are, when you punch the wall hard you will find a stud.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> Are there darts?


Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## BlueRocker

Bought a speaker from @keto which arrived today. Wife was excited to see the news from the Edmonton Journal on the packing paper. This is a story happening 20 minutes from my house ( by boat)









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

It was also featured in our local news (Kitchener, ON) a few days ago.
Found it...
Picturesque lighthouse at Nova Scotia's Peggys Cove to get viewing platform


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Jim DaddyO

A 6 year old and a 4 year old are raking the yard.
The 6 year old asks, "You know what? I think it's about time we started learning to cuss."The 4 year old nods his head in approval.
The 6 year old continues,"When we go in for breakfast, I'm gonna say something with hell and you say something with ass."
The 4 year old agrees with enthusiasm.
When the mother walks into the kitchen and asks the 6 year old what he wants for breakfast, he replies, "Aw, hell, Mom, I guess I'll have some Cheerios.
WHACK!
He flies out of his chair, tumbles across the kitchen floor, gets up,and runs upstairs crying his eyes out, with his mother in hot pursuit,slapping his rear with every step.
His mom locks him in his room and shouts, "You can stay there until I let you out!"
She then comes back downstairs, looks at the 4 year old and asks with a stern voice, "And what do YOU want for breakfast, young man?"
"I don't know," he blubbers, "but you can bet your fat ass it won't be Cheerios!"


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## MarkM

Jim DaddyO said:


> Fuck drywall
> Fuck taping
> Fuck mudding
> Fuck sanding
> and fuck whoever came up with this method.
> 
> 1/4 of the mud falls to the floor as I put it on
> 1/4 of it is all over my hands
> 1/2 of it goes on the ceiling
> 
> Of what I do get on the ceiling, about 1/2 of that gets sanded off
> 
> The kind of job that should be reserved as punishment for someone that killed their parents.


Fuck I been there done that!

Had four sons 10-14, hockey sticks, donney brooks, roller blades, mini sticks and what ever those yahoos could come with!
I had to wainscot and patch before I could sell the fuckin joint!

Fuck! Need a cigarette and I don't smoke anymore?


----------



## allthumbs56

cheezyridr said:


> it's long been my all-time favorite


Thing is, it's also some of the best advice anybody could ever been given.


----------



## butterknucket

allthumbs56 said:


> Thing is, it's also some of the best advice anybody could ever been given.


Go clean your room.


----------



## Electraglide

Anywhore, while I wait for a laptop to do it's thing, I have/had a couple of things with burnt fuses...an ipad mini 1 and a Blik wifi radio. Were talking very, very tiny fuses....need a damned good magnifying glass or a microscope to see them. The radio fuse is a power fuse and the ipad fuse is for the backlight. A bitch to find and my soldering gun is to big to do the jumper wire trick. Enter this.








What's in there is some electricity conductive paint. Took a couple of coats on each fuse but now I can access 20,000+ internet radio stations around the world and have another working ipad that I don't actually need. One thing about the radio is it will find stations online from all around the world, except Cuba. Not too sure why because I'm listening to one oneline right now. 
Ok, it says it's - 16 outside and possibly snowing.....this looks like a nice place to be. The beach in Cuba in the background would be nice too.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I think what you're feeling is probably much more common than most of us realize. It's hard to dispute that this pandemic has worsened stress, depression, anxiety and lots of physical ailments as well.
> 
> I understand that feeling that you're just going to snap and start yelling. I also know how terrible it feels when you succumb to those feelings.
> 
> It's fucking hard, not to put too fine a point on it.
> 
> I'm not qualified to offer advice, but what does help me is distraction.
> 
> A new project....anything.
> 
> Right now, focussing on my daughter's artwork and building up a couple of guitars is mine.
> 
> I'm trying to keep busy so I don't go nuts.
> 
> Mixed results.
> 
> Good luck.


Another night of this shit 4:30 am. The anxiety is in my whole body. I can feel every muscle in my body is as taught as a drum. Muscles in every part of my being beyond pumped. Gone for another late night walk and although it helped it didn’t. As soon as I came in bam! I think I am going to get something just to get over this hump. This is just too much too handle. I just don’t know what is
bothering me so much. I can tolerate being bothered by somethings but not It’s usually fight or flight anymore. I try to meditate. Sometimes you just can’t! 

As a diversion I can pick up my guitar, do some theory, dream of going back to work or.... or like today, I went tobogganing for a solid couple of hours. Sometimes nothing works.

I know it’s mind over matter but sometimes no matter how you try you end losing and getting so tired of these stupid shenanigans.

This really really sucks. I hate it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


> Go clean your room.


Stop it!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## keto




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 347795


And sometimes you need something else.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> And sometimes you need something else.
> View attachment 347799


What's a chessburger?


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> What's a chessburger?


Where the bishop keeps covering the knight in special sauce. Has a horsey taste.


----------



## Lola

Doug Gifford said:


> What's a chessburger?


 Do you play chess?


----------



## Doug Gifford

Played once. Lost.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## silvertonebetty

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 347983


At never made it home. He got on the wrong UFO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

You have to be pretty confident in yourself to do those phone calls. Extra large tampons because of the black mamba. HHAAHHA.


----------



## butterknucket

I wouldn't be able to do it without cracking up.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

Doug Gifford said:


>


As I recall, one of the jokes in grade 8 was 
"Why do elephants paint their toenails all different colours?"
"I dunno. Why?"
"So they can hide out in a box of Smarties. Have you ever seen an elephant in a box of Smarties?"
"No."
"You see, it works."


----------



## Doug Gifford

As I recall, there was a flurry of elephant jokes. "How can you tell that your elephant's on its period? Your mattress is missing and there's a quarter on the bedside table."

Jimmy Durante played in the stage version in 1935 and in the movie in 1965. Great piano player.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> As I recall, there was a flurry of elephant jokes. "How can you tell that your elephant's on its period? Your mattress is missing and there's a quarter on the bedside table."
> 
> Jimmy Durante played in the stage version in 1935 and in the movie in 1965. Great piano player.


Groucho said it best.


----------



## Lola

This guy has some very interesting videos about different ppl in life. I have been very humbled by some of the interviews he has conducted.


----------



## silvertonebetty

One thing I have learned from watching the 80s anime “saint saiya “ aka “ knights of the zodiac “ if your magical armour breaks that you give 50% of your blood and revive it and you will basically die. But then some magical person Dan save you but you will develop Hemophilia. This logic makes no sense to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> This logic makes no sense to me.


That's anime.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> That's anime.
> View attachment 348320


Sadly I know some who can't tell the difference between fiction and reality


----------



## butterknucket

They keep saying Sting is in this video but I can't find him.


----------



## cheezyridr

you never saw anyone play eruption like this before:


----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


> They keep saying Sting is in this video but I can't find him.


He is playing the horn...


----------



## butterknucket

greco said:


> He is playing the horn...


Oh, is that where he is? 

I think the next song they did was Every Breast You Take.


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> One thing I have learned from watching the 80s anime “saint saiya “ aka “ knights of the zodiac “ if your magical armour breaks that you give 50% of your blood and revive it and you will basically die. But then some magical person Dan save you but you will develop Hemophilia. This logic makes no sense to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always thought that Anime was just another form of cartoons until I went to visit my son when he worked in Banff. He was working and I was killing time because the fishing sucked so I was looking at one of the DVD's he had kicking around. Sure the hell wasn't Bugs Bunny.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## spacebard

So true!


----------



## Lola

So the male counterpart to being a “Karen” is being a “Terry”. I thought I’d share. 

And.....now you know. Lol


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> So the male counterpart to being a “Karen” is being a “Terry”. I thought I’d share.
> 
> And.....now you know. Lol


I would've guessed Richard. Because they're such dicks.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> I always thought that Anime was just another form of cartoons until I went to visit my son when he worked in Banff. He was working and I was killing time because the fishing sucked so I was looking at one of the DVD's he had kicking around. Sure the hell wasn't Bugs Bunny.
> View attachment 348395


A close friend of mine showed me some anime back in the 90's and it certainly wasn't exactly Disney.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> certainly wasn't exactly Disney


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> So the male counterpart to being a “Karen” is being a “Terry”. I thought I’d share.
> 
> And.....now you know. Lol


I thought it would have been Chad?


----------



## vadsy

Ken


----------



## Stephenlouis

Anime runs the gauntlet from amazing and gory, to super funny and a bit less gory to titillation and dumb. I have watched a lot with my son who loves the stuff, usually amazing.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 348546


That's why they kept Doc around








and had to find a prince, fast.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> So the male counterpart to being a “Karen” is being a “Terry”. I thought I’d share.
> 
> And.....now you know. Lol


I thought it was a "Kevin".


----------



## laristotle




----------



## brucew




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> you never saw anyone play eruption like this before:


That was amazing Cheezy. Thx


----------



## silvertonebetty

Do Tonewoods Matter for Electric Guitars?


Tonewoods are a key selling point for electric guitars, so why do some guitar players say they don’t even matter?




spinditty.com


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Anyone have good groundhog recipes?

asking for a friend​


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Jim DaddyO said:


> Anyone have good groundhog recipes?
> 
> asking for a friend​


I know people who do eat groundhogs.....


----------



## High/Deaf

butterknucket said:


> I know people who do eat groundhogs.....


I think a lot of people will be looking for groundhog / squirrel recipes when the covid bills come due.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Anyone have good groundhog recipes?
> 
> asking for a friend​


Potatoes, carrots, a few different kinds of onions, shalotts, fresh garlic, a little broccili and some bok choi and a cut up ground hog. Put the ground hog in a dutch oven, cover with water and boil for about 15 minutes. Drain the water off, cover with water again and simmer for about 2 hrs. Add the veggies and some salt and other spices if you like and simmer for about another half hour. Take the meat out and remove the bones if you like. Makes a good stew. Just remember to remove the scent glands, carefully, before you cook. Or you can put it on a spit and cook over an open fire, turning every once in a while.....same as if it was a rabbit.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> I think a lot of people will be looking for groundhog / squirrel recipes when the covid bills come due.


Squirrel you can just fry up in some butter with salt and pepper. Takes a few tho.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 348845


Crunchy.


----------



## oldjoat

heap good!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> So the male counterpart to being a “Karen” is being a “Terry”. I thought I’d share.
> 
> And.....now you know. Lol


I thought it was Kevin.


----------



## vadsy

Ken


----------



## LanceT

Kelvin


----------



## vadsy

red hot


----------



## zontar

Are all American officers so ill-mannered?


----------



## LanceT

Kevlin


----------



## Lola

Prom anyone.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> Are all American officers so ill-mannered?


 Yeah, about 99 percent.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Prom anyone.
> View attachment 348967


What happens when a 125 lb girl puts all her weight on a spike heel on top of her dated foot.


----------



## allthumbs56




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

Wow I completely derailed our study tonight at church. I should really keep my mouth shut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> Wow I completely derailed our study tonight at church. I should really keep my mouth shut
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you do?


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> What did you do?


We where talking about predestination. And I asked the simple question “ well don’t you think we have free will to our salvation “ next thing you know there was another six question asked and we ran an hour late


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

valid question.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

silvertonebetty said:


> free will


Heart warming story about a kid and a whale. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


> Heart warming story about a kid and a whale. I enjoyed it.


Also a pretty cool song by Rush.

I'm just saying..


----------



## Lola

Wouldn’t it be cool to be able to play like this. It’s got attitude. Maybe I should learn some funk techniques.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Wouldn’t it be cool to be able to play like this. It’s got attitude. Maybe I should learn some funk techniques.


James Brown was apparently auditioning a guitarist and said "Can you play 9th chords?"
The guitarist replied "Certainly!"
James Brown then said " Wonderful...but can you play 9th chords all night long?"

Conclusion...Try some 9th chords up and down the neck.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jim DaddyO said:


> Heart warming story about a kid and a whale. I enjoyed it.


Haha. My brother is named after that kid . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> James Brown was apparently auditioning a guitarist and said "Can you play 9th chords?"
> The guitarist replied "Certainly!"
> James Brown then said " Wonderful...but can you play 9th chords all night long?"
> 
> Conclusion...Try some 9th chords up and down the neck.


9th chords you say? Will give it a go today. I also like the slap technique.


----------



## Verne

Bikers in this case refers to cyclists. Apparently somebody didn't like the way they were passed on a multi user path.


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> We where talking about predestination. And I asked the simple question “ well don’t you think we have free will to our salvation “ next thing you know there was another six question asked and we ran an hour late
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you want to derail again in the future, try this one below. i have yet to find someone who can answer it. i've been asking for decades

_10 The Lord said, “What have you done? The voice of your brother’s blood is crying to Me from the ground. _
_
13 Then Cain said to the Lord, “I am being punished more than I can take! 14 See, this day You have made me go away from the land. And I will be hidden from Your face. I will run away and move from place to place. And *whoever finds me will kill me*.”

15 So the Lord said to him, “*Whoever kills Cain will be punished by Me* seven times worse.” And the Lord put a mark on Cain so that any one who found him would not kill him.
_
_16 Then Cain went away from the face of the Lord, and stayed in the land of Nod, east of Eden. 17 Cain lay with his wife and she was going to have a child and she gave birth to Enoch. *Cain built a city* and gave it the name of Enoch, the name of his son._

so the bible talks about how God created adam & eve. it talks about how they had 2 sons. it doesn't mention any daughters, nor does it mention anyone else. where did cain and abel's wives come from? who are the many people that cain is afraid will kill him? who are the people who populate his city? where did they all come from?


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> if you want to derail again in the future, try this one below. i have yet to find someone who can answer it. i've been asking for decades
> 
> _10 The Lord said, “What have you done? The voice of your brother’s blood is crying to Me from the ground. _
> 
> _13 Then Cain said to the Lord, “I am being punished more than I can take! 14 See, this day You have made me go away from the land. And I will be hidden from Your face. I will run away and move from place to place. And *whoever finds me will kill me*.”
> 
> 15 So the Lord said to him, “*Whoever kills Cain will be punished by Me* seven times worse.” And the Lord put a mark on Cain so that any one who found him would not kill him._
> 
> _16 Then Cain went away from the face of the Lord, and stayed in the land of Nod, east of Eden. 17 Cain lay with his wife and she was going to have a child and she gave birth to Enoch. *Cain built a city* and gave it the name of Enoch, the name of his son._
> 
> so the bible talks about how God created adam & eve. it talks about how they had 2 sons. it doesn't mention any daughters, nor does it mention anyone else. where did cain and abel's wives come from? who are the many people that cain is afraid will kill him? who are the people who populate his city? where did they all come from?


Check out the Book of Jubilees. It mentions Aclima, Awan and Azura who were Cain's, Abel,s and Seth's sister/wives. Awan was Cain's and Azura's Abel's and then Seth"s. Aclima was Cain's twin sister and possibly one of Abel's wive's. 
Seth is mentioned in Genisis 4:25. So are their sisters. Some say that Adam and Eve had up to 33 son's and 23 daughters. As far as killing Cain goes, things were a little different back then and Cain was probably pulling a Nostredamus thing and foreseeing the future. Who populated Enoch? Cain's kids and their kids....probably some of Seth's too. They had a lot of kids over the years.


----------



## MarkM

Well I guess that is "Random, no more no less"


----------



## vadsy

politics now ok
religion now ok
no price in the for sale section, ..and youre in trouble


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Whole new meaning to sister-wives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Alpaca


----------



## Lola

Oom pah pah music but so much fun.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> Check out the Book of Jubilees. It mentions Aclima, Awan and Azura who were Cain's, Abel,s and Seth's sister/wives. Awan was Cain's and Azura's Abel's and then Seth"s. Aclima was Cain's twin sister and possibly one of Abel's wive's.
> Seth is mentioned in Genisis 4:25. So are their sisters. Some say that Adam and Eve had up to 33 son's and 23 daughters. As far as killing Cain goes, things were a little different back then and Cain was probably pulling a Nostredamus thing and foreseeing the future. Who populated Enoch? Cain's kids and their kids....probably some of Seth's too. They had a lot of kids over the years.
> View attachment 349332



except that's not canon. my only point of mentioning that is not to debate it's validity, but rather to point out that it's not in the accepted version of the bible, so no one in a bible study group will have read it or be allowed to rely on it for accuracy. dueteronomy gives a family tree also, but i don't have time right now (heading to work) to check it against your post. i suspect it's not the same. yours is an answer that won't be appearing in most christian bible studies


----------



## laristotle

Ricktoberfest said:


> Whole new meaning to sister-wives.


----------



## Milkman

PSA

If you're in Southern Ontario this morning, be careful shovelling that stuff. It's heavy and wet and lots of old guys (like me) will overdo it and well, it's a common cause of heart attacks.

Pace yourselves.


----------



## Verne

@Milkman I am super grateful that my woman (3yrs younger) will willingly don heavy winter gear and help shovel and clear the cars. Not one other female on our court does this. We are both in our 50s.


----------



## Jim Wellington

vadsy said:


> politics now ok
> religion now ok
> no price in the for sale section, ..and youre in trouble


You can`t say **** either...I don`t know what this world is coming to.


----------



## allthumbs56

Verne said:


> @Milkman I am super grateful that my woman (3yrs younger) will willingly don heavy winter gear and help shovel and clear the cars. Not one other female on our court does this. We are both in our 50s.


My Maggs is very good with a shovel. She's been working from home lately. It's been nice to come home and find that stuff taken care of. 😊


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> @Milkman I am super grateful that my woman (3yrs younger) will willingly don heavy winter gear and help shovel and clear the cars. Not one other female on our court does this. We are both in our 50s.


Yeah it's pretty much up to me here.

My kids are moved out (except for one daughter and she can't do it). The Missus has RA pretty bad so I can't in good conscience watch her suffer through it.

We used to have nice neighbors who would do it any time they were out (and we reciprocated often) but in spite of trying my best to "train" the new neighbors, so far they haven't figured it out.

The way I see it is, it's no big deal to shovel the neighbor's sidewalks on either side of my property while I'm already dressed and have a shovel in my hands.

So I do theirs when I'm out there. So far that's as far as it has gone.

It's funny. The "nice" neighbors I mentioned were a same sex couple who lived next to us for more than twenty years.
The most intrusive they EVER were was to knock on my door with a plate of cookies and if I didn't get up early after a snowfall....too late. It was done.

Now, I have a young working couple of one side and a minister on the other.

Sure makes me laugh at the stereotypes we tend to apply.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> PSA
> 
> If you're in Southern Ontario this morning, be careful shovelling that stuff. It's heavy and wet and lots of old guys (like me) will overdo it and well, it's a common cause of heart attacks.
> 
> Pace yourselves.


The first time you fire up the snowblower you will ask yourself why the hell did you shovel. Or be like my son and put a blade on the quad and do the whole block.


----------



## Electraglide

Just looking thru the open mic section and this comes to mind.


----------



## brucew




----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


> The first time you fire up the snowblower you will ask yourself why the hell did you shovel. Or be like my son and put a blade on the quad and do the whole block.


I generally do a few other driveways of adjacent neighbours when I fire up the snowblower, depending on how much gas I have left. At the very least, if there's enough snow for the plow to come by and install a "wall" at the end of the driveways, I'll take the snowblower and clear those for my neighbours before they freeze up and get _*really*_ hard to shovel.

It's not because I'm that neighbourly, or some kind of martyr. Really it's because I went without a snowblower for so many years that I'm just thrilled to use it. Whenever I fire it up, I feel like a 15 year-old with his first fuzz box. I wanna play every song I know.


----------



## Verne

I must be an odd duck then. I enjoy shoveling the driveway. It's refreshing and invigorating. A decent workout too at times. Maybe my parents played with my soft spot with salad tongs when I was a newborn............I dunno. I've come embrace my differences.


----------



## butterknucket

Twenty years ago my neighbour bought a brand new, top of the line Honda snowblower in early October. November came and it didn't snow. Middle of November...no snow. We didn't get any snow until just a couple of days before Christmas. It was a Friday night and it started snowing hard. I worked until midnight back then. It was shortly after 12am and I was just trying to relax after work when I heard arrrrrrrrrrr outside. My neighbour decided to go out and do his driveway after midnight, and then proceeded to do several other driveways on the street. He was out there until after 2am doing driveways. I'm still surprised no one called the police.


----------



## mhammer

Whether in comedy, lovemaking, drumming, or driveway clearing, timing is everything.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Whether in comedy, lovemaking, drumming, or driveway clearing, timing is everything.


Red Deer said/says that as soon as it stops snowing you have to clear the sidewalks by your house....doesn't matter what time. If not they will send a crew to do it. I kept on asking for them to send a crew but the never did and it was quite common to hear snowblowers going at midnight or 2 in the AM.


----------



## butterknucket

mhammer said:


> Whether in comedy, lovemaking, drumming, or driveway clearing, timing is everything.


So you're saying ten seconds is all that's needed?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> So you're saying ten seconds is all that's needed?


You need at least a minute to tell a joke.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Shovelled today. Didn't start the snow blower. It was nice and quiet and the snow was light and fluffy.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> You need at least a minute to tell a joke.


No need for small talk.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> No need for small talk.


I'm done, make me a sandwich is small talk?


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> I'm done, make me a sandwich is small talk?


No, it's outstaying your welcome.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> So you're saying ten seconds is all that's needed?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Doug Gifford

Lola said:


> Oom pah pah music but so much fun.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


>


I took a quick glance at that and for some reason thought of "On the buses".


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> The first time you fire up the snowblower you will ask yourself why the hell did you shovel. Or be like my son and put a blade on the quad and do the whole block.


a snowblower around here would be overkill most winters.


----------



## zontar

silvertonebetty said:


> We where talking about predestination. And I asked the simple question “ well don’t you think we have free will to our salvation “ next thing you know there was another six question asked and we ran an hour late
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on the definitions of predestination & free will


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> a snowblower around here would be overkill most winters.


Blade on a quad works and to me even if you don't use the snowblower much it's still worth it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Adcandour here is your doppelgänger.
He looks like your twin imho.


----------



## keto

In case he misses it, @Adcandour ^ ^ ^ It is him, he posted a thread with it.


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> Adcandour here is your doppelgänger.
> He looks like your twin imho.


Lola, wtf!?! Hahaha. 

Made my day...


----------



## Adcandour

keto said:


> In case he misses it, @Adcandour ^ ^ ^ It is him, he posted a thread with it.


Gratzi. I would've hated to miss that.


----------



## brucew




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Adcandour said:


> Gratzi. I would've hated to miss that.


Are you kidding me? I was just surfing on YouTube and came across it. I was shocked at how much it looked like Adcandour that’s because it was him.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

jb welder said:


> View attachment 349644


i bet the story behind that mugshot is interesting


----------



## keto




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


This was absolutely hysterical. Thx for sharing!


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Sneaky said:


> View attachment 349724


Tom? Playing a Danelectro with a curly cord?


----------



## laristotle

Through a cassette deck.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ever think to your self “ how am I still alive “ well I do lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


>


My family car was the Impala, my uncles had Impalas, my grandparents and my parents. From the early 70's til the early 80's. 283's and 350's with a 4 barrel carb. That sound still makes my naughty bits tingle! Got my DL in a 72 in 81.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Through a cassette deck.


Looks like a couple of them there to get some echo and maybe a loop or two and then record it all on the reel to reel.


----------



## brucew

Been pushing -50 with windchill here and boy is it dry. My little elephant humidifier barely makes it a day on about a gallon of water. Even the in case humidifiers need water every couple days.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I was putting music on a sd card when it corrupted loosing everything. Thankfully I was able to make space on the other card by .04gb lol . Talk about cutting it close 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder

cheezyridr said:


>


The 'salute' made that so much more fun.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Ever think to your self “ how am I still alive “ well I do lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, I ask that of myself a lot. Too many close calls. When your young, foolish and in your invincible early 20’s. I should not be here.


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> Ever think to your self “ how am I still alive “ well I do lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never figured I'd make 25. 30 was a shock and two days after turning 40 was one hell of a head ache.


----------



## Electraglide

The bird is faster.









 is faster.


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 349893


"Ran when I parked it". Classic quote.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Yeah it's pretty much up to me here.
> 
> My kids are moved out (except for one daughter and she can't do it). The Missus has RA pretty bad so I can't in good conscience watch her suffer through it.
> 
> We used to have nice neighbors who would do it any time they were out (and we reciprocated often) but in spite of trying my best to "train" the new neighbors, so far they haven't figured it out.
> 
> The way I see it is, it's no big deal to shovel the neighbor's sidewalks on either side of my property while I'm already dressed and have a shovel in my hands.
> 
> So I do theirs when I'm out there. So far that's as far as it has gone.
> 
> It's funny. The "nice" neighbors I mentioned were a same sex couple who lived next to us for more than twenty years.
> The most intrusive they EVER were was to knock on my door with a plate of cookies and if I didn't get up early after a snowfall....too late. It was done.
> 
> Now, I have a young working couple of one side and a minister on the other.
> 
> Sure makes me laugh at the stereotypes we tend to apply.


I'm sorry to quote myself.

I don't know how else to update this.

This morning I went out to clean up my portion of the sidewalk and low and behold, it was already done.

So in turn, I scraped up the next couple of neighbors sidewalks.

It's a small thing but somehow it gives me cause for hope.


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> "Ran when I parked it". Classic quote.


I think it's a three-on-the-tree.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


>


I know what that's from, but I can't remember. It's bugging me.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> I know what that's from, but I can't remember. It's bugging me.


 Star Trek


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Star Trek


Really? I wasn't even thinking that. For some reason I thought it was from a kid's show.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> Really? I wasn't even thinking that. For some reason I thought it was from a kid's show.


It was Star Trek. I can't recall the episode but he was some kind of child / god / tyrant.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> I know what that's from, but I can't remember. It's bugging me.


Faster, Pussycat! Kill! Kill!


----------



## Sneaky

The manager at our local IKEA is retiring, so we sent him a cake.


----------



## BlueRocker

Milkman said:


> It was Star Trek. I can't recall the episode but he was some kind of child / god / tyrant.


Clint Howard

Clint Howard - Wikipedia


----------



## Milkman

BlueRocker said:


> Clint Howard
> 
> Clint Howard - Wikipedia











The Corbomite Maneuver - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> I know what that's from, but I can't remember. It's bugging me.


----------



## keto

laristotle said:


>


Always so hard to imagine, that's Ron Howard's (Happy Days Richie, now bigtime director) brother.


----------



## laristotle

keto said:


> Always so hard to imagine, that's Ron Howard's (Happy Days Richie, now bigtime director) brother.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 349950


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


>


It's a cook book.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 349893


The '51 GMC looks sorta like that.....just one tree tho.


----------



## Electraglide

Trolling for the big ones?


----------



## cheezyridr

jb welder said:


> The 'salute' made that so much more fun.


having the balls to go that fast on 4" wheels, with a wheelbase that's probably about 2'...that guy might be a tanuki


----------



## Guitar101

butterknucket said:


> I know what that's from, but I can't remember. It's bugging me.


The original "Star Trek"?


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> having the balls to go that fast on 4" wheels, with a wheelbase that's probably about 2'...that guy might be a tanuki


The 2' wheelbase isn't the problem...it's the 1.5" ground clearance that's the killer. You wipeout and you hit the ground running seconds before you bounce. Didn't this guy make a fast scooter?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> View attachment 349893


Is that a Chevelle? It’s an SS.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 349951


Kind of scary


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Is that a Chevelle? It’s an SS.


Looks like it and if it's an early '70s one it could be a tree onna three.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Electraglide said:


> Looks like it and if it's an early '70s one it could be a tree onna three.


It is a 1972. . Even though it appears as a nineteen seventy *tree* in the picture.  (not really, '73 was a hideous looking thing)


----------



## VHTO

Verne said:


> It is a 1972. . Even though it appears as a nineteen seventy *tree* in the picture.  (not really, '73 was a hideous looking thing)


No love for the Colonnade-styled Chevy A-bodies? Not even the Laguna SS?

IMHO styling for the Chevelle peaked in 1970 - the single headlights and round taillights in 71 don't suit the body as well.

'67 and '69 are pretty neat in their own right.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

VHTO said:


> IMHO styling for the Chevelle peaked in 1970


I tend to agree with that assessment.

I really like Chevelles, but I like Beaumonts a bit better. Basically a Chevelle, with a LeMans interior, built by Pontiac, only in Canada.


----------



## Electraglide

What you do with 500,000 or so embalming bottles in BC


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>



years ago, i bought a pair of those for the wife, because she thought they were cute. after 2 years of them NEVER being worn, i let her daughter have them. _of course_ i got yelled at for it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

Maybe he'd just sic Clyde on them.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle

'FANS WERE BEING MISLED': The Tragically Hip sue Mill Street over 100th Meridian beer


While the band’s name and songs have been associated with both wine and cannabis, respectively, the buck stops at beer.




torontosun.com


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> 'FANS WERE BEING MISLED': The Tragically Hip sue Mill Street over 100th Meridian beer
> 
> 
> While the band’s name and songs have been associated with both wine and cannabis, respectively, the buck stops at beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com


I think "the buck stops" at "pretends to be craft beer but actually owned by a huge multinational."


----------



## ol' 58

Verne said:


> I must be an odd duck then. I enjoy shoveling the driveway. It's refreshing and invigorating. A decent workout too at times. Maybe my parents played with my soft spot with salad tongs when I was a newborn............I dunno. I've come embrace my differences.


I have way more driveway than most folks on my street,(probably holds six smaller cars, plus the section between the sidewalk and street surface, and a city sidewalk that fronts our yard) and no snowblower. Don’t want one. I like the exercise, as does my wife. We’re both going on 60 years of age, and when I see younger able bodied people using a snowblower on a driveway that barely holds two cars and has no sidewalk I kind of shake my head. But whatever, their money, their fitness.


----------



## Electraglide

You shouldn't have to worry about security here.


Ranch adjacent to Area 51 military base is for sale


----------



## Lola




----------



## Verne




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Verne

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 350318



🤢🤮


----------



## zontar




----------



## High/Deaf

ol' 58 said:


> I have way more driveway than most folks on my street,(probably holds six smaller cars, plus the section between the sidewalk and street surface, and a city sidewalk that fronts our yard) and no snowblower. Don’t want one. I like the exercise, as does my wife. We’re both going on 60 years of age, and when I see younger able bodied people using a snowblower on a driveway that barely holds two cars and has no sidewalk I kind of shake my head. But whatever, their money, their fitness.


Neighbor across the street has a driveway big enough for two cars, 4 in a stretch if he cheats on his lawn. He literally leaf blows that driveway for 2 - 3 hours straight. Every day between August and late Oct. Occasionally the other months of the year.

He's, ummmm, follically-challenged (I'm carefully throwing rocks in glass houses here) so I surmise he just really, really, REALLY misses blow-drying his mane of distant memory. I rake and sweep and hardly anyone even knows I'm doing it.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I had to send the motor vehicle branch these photos ans bill of sale to get the lost papers to get my atv registered i already did a vin check and its not stolen


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 350432
> 
> I had to send the motor vehicle branch these photos ans bill of sale to get the lost papers to get my atv registered i already did a vin check and its not stolen


Another one of my customers.

Have fun.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


>


I like that the rich guy can't buy a properly tailored suit


----------



## Electraglide

Because we don't have a WTF thread this can go here.




__





Northern Ontario man turns 'get off my lawn' into 'assault and battery'






www.msn.com


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Because we don't have a WTF thread this can go here.


Would fit the 'Weird News' thread too








Weird news


Jail for man who sent train of strippers to neighbour’s house OMAHA, Neb. — A Nebraska man has been sentenced to four years in prison for sending prostitutes to strip on his neighbour’s front porch dozens of times over a three-year period. The Omaha World-Herald reports that 45-year-old...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Verne

Guitar for sale locally. I think the brand name is appropriate for the awesome string job.


----------



## Lola

Nice easy listening for a crappy overcast day.


----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> View attachment 350336


A lot of luthiers and techs still swear by those.


----------



## greco

Verne said:


> Guitar for sale locally. I think the brand name is appropriate for the awesome string job.
> 
> View attachment 350484


I remember seeing that quite often in the 60s and 70s. 
I thought it was cool then...and still like it as it reminds me of the good times I had in those days..LOL
At least you never draw blood from being jabbed buy a cut off end if you use this method.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Nice easy listening for a crappy overcast day.


Ah yes, the sound of every doctor's office in the 80's.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> A lot of luthiers and techs still swear by those.


I'd love to have one.
A friend has one & I've used it.

The guy who did the mods on my Les Paul copy has one.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Apparently, because of his medical condition (ALS), the only way Stephen Hawking could have intimate relationships with his wife was by haveing his prostate stimulated with a device.


Which kind of explains his obsession with black holes.


----------



## Verne

For the time when you think "I wonder how................" 

Thanks for the enlightment @Jim DaddyO


----------



## cheezyridr

just got this awesome shower curtain


----------



## butterknucket

Jim DaddyO said:


> Apparently, because of his medical condition (ALS), the only way Stephen Hawking could have intimate relationships with his wife was by haveing his prostate stimulated with a device.
> 
> 
> Which kind of explains his obsession with black holes.


Pics?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


They've done that....."Drink me. You know you want too. One more won't hurt."
BTW, what's a White Claw? I know everything else including the pink stuff......White Claw must be something new.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> Guitar for sale locally. I think the brand name is appropriate for the awesome string job.
> 
> View attachment 350484


The guy doesn't smoke, the G and D strings are curled to tight and are too clean.


----------



## brucew




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Lola

Nice Caddy.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Lola said:


> Nice Caddy.
> View attachment 350796


Minett-Shields 18 ft Gentleman's Racer


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## brucew

Lola said:


> Nice Caddy.
> View attachment 350796


That thing reminds me of a rockwell 680v. Looks like it's going a thousand miles an hr while it's just sittin' there lookin' pretty!


----------



## Tarbender




----------



## silvertonebetty

We went to the woods


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I was just wondering how Texas is enjoying our weather. Then I thought, I bet there will be very little crime, too damn cold.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Lola

Bizarre!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

I









I think he looks really high. Lol


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Is this supposed to be Elvira or Mick Mars?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

It's amazing what you can post one handed.


----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


Is that a young @ butterknucket


----------



## butterknucket

MarkM said:


> Is that a young @ butterknucket


That was me yesterday.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


My hubby will go gaga over this. He loves Jamie Lee Curtis.


----------



## Lola

Not back to work until next week. So I am binge watching a lot. Why do you suppose that Angus does that thing with his mouth. He has always done this if you watch his other concert footage. He looks like he’s eating something or is that the way he keeps the beat to music. It looks like that to me. Any other guesses?


----------



## allthumbs56

Lola said:


> I
> View attachment 351064
> 
> 
> I think he looks really high. Lol


Is that one of those Wuhan bats?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

I'm pretending I'm paying attention to a meeting right now.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> I'm pretending I'm paying attention to a meeting right now.


that is super
I can't wait until you call someone lazy or dishonest for doing the same thing later on


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> that is super
> I can't wait until you call someone lazy or dishonest for doing the same thing later on


You should get back to your meeting you lazy bastard!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Tarbender




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


> That was me yesterday.


Hiyaaa! Karate chop!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Not back to work until next week. So I am binge watching a lot. Why do you suppose that Angus does that thing with his mouth. He has always done this if you watch his other concert footage. He looks like he’s eating something or is that the way he keeps the beat to music. It looks like that to me. Any other guesses?


i think a far more important question is, why would that woman take off her shirt, and then cover the goods?


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


>


i never understood why people try to run from the cops. do they ever get away? i highly doubt it.


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> i never understood why people try to run from the cops. do they ever get away? i highly doubt it.


geez, those bikes were ridiculous._ license plates be damned,.., I'm fast as hell_


----------



## oldjoat

faster than radio ? .... IQ of their shoe size .

should be lifetime lifetime ban .... and automatic 10 years if caught behind the wheel again.


----------



## oldjoat

so upset I'm stuttering ...


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> faster than radio ? .... IQ of their shoe size .
> 
> should be lifetime lifetime ban .... and automatic 10 years if caught behind the wheel again.


Hard time outrunning a helicopter either. I wonder how many times the guy bounced when the motorheat clipped him.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

I was just about to put my boots on to shovel the morning snow from the sidewalk in front of my house, only to see the young man from next door complete the task through my front window.
Small things matter.


----------



## spacebard

laristotle said:


> View attachment 351339


Here's the fourth one?


----------



## vadsy

spacebard said:


> Here's the fourth one?


do you mean 'where'? the dude is on the left, wearing a camouflage coat/sleeve


----------



## spacebard

vadsy said:


> do you mean 'where'? the dude is on the left, wearing a camouflage coat/sleeve


Ha! I was looking for one good minute and never saw it.


----------



## brucew




----------



## cheezyridr

oldjoat said:


> faster than radio ? .... IQ of their shoe size .
> 
> should be lifetime lifetime ban .... and automatic 10 years if caught behind the wheel again.


i certainly think the penalty should be severe, but i don't think i would endorse going quite that far, unless they caused a death


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 351489


Like pube lashes. Looking a little cock eyed now.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Diablo

I know this will be unpopulat bc for some reason my generation worships this guy (I’ve always felt he was an over rated unfunny, arrogant dick), but if I was Lindsey’s father, I think I would ram my fist through his smug, exploitive forehead .


----------



## laristotle

Diablo said:


> I would ram my fist through his smug, exploitive forehead


so would I


----------



## cheezyridr

they're both pieces of shit from hollywood, why even care?
i wouldn't cross the street to piss on either one of them if they were on fire. 
both of them think they have the right to tell you how to live, and what to think. 
their job is to pretend for a living, and they make ridiculous money doing it. 
if the entire state of california fell into the ocean tomorrow, america would be a better place


----------



## mhammer

But how do you REALLY feel?


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## vadsy

we got some east vs west feuds brewing


----------



## Jim DaddyO

My wife says I'm a sex machine

Well she said I was a fucking tool
same thing, right?​


----------



## Electraglide

Diablo said:


> I know this will be unpopulat bc for some reason my generation worships this guy (I’ve always felt he was an over rated unfunny, arrogant dick), but if I was Lindsey’s father, I think I would ram my fist through his smug, exploitive forehead .


Letterman was over rated.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> View attachment 351544


Measure distance? By time. "How far is it from here to there?" 'About 3 hrs.' Not too sure if height is actual distance.


----------



## Diablo

mhammer said:


> But how do you REALLY feel?


It’s good to have strong feelings about things.


----------



## Diablo

Electraglide said:


> Measure distance? By time. "How far is it from here to there?" 'About 3 hrs.' Not too sure if height is actual distance.


My in laws from out in the country have another unit of measurement...they say things like “...to get to the store, you turn and left and drive a piece “.
a piece of what? No one knows.


----------



## Electraglide

Diablo said:


> My in laws from out in the country have another unit of measurement...they say things like “...to get to the store, you turn and left and drive a piece “.
> a piece of what? No one knows.


Turn at the yellow house that's now painted brown and then drive until you see the old barn with a bull in the pasture. If you get to John's place you've gone to far......watch out for the dog. A piece? That's between about 15 to 20 minutes and around an hour. It it's less than 15 minutes it's a bit or a little bit. More than an hr is a while.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was in the woods since about 10:30 and now at 3:11 we are heading back to civilization. I learned a lot today lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldjoat

went so far out of the city that the FM reception faded.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> went so far out of the city that the FM reception faded.


But you probably still get AM.


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> Letterman was over rated.


If you're putting Carson up as the yardstick for_ truly_ over rated, I certainly have to agree with that.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

The things you can do with an old tow truck.








VIDEO: Old Highway Thru Hell tow truck helps move 850-tonne ship at B.C. shipyard - Vernon Morning Star


Peninsula Towing purchased HR126 or “Pug” two weeks ago




www.vernonmorningstar.com


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> The things you can do with an old tow truck.


like tow stuff?


----------



## Verne

vadsy said:


> like tow stuff?


Now you're just being silly. Tow stuff.............


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> like tow stuff?


Tow boat


----------



## laristotle

camel


----------



## SWLABR

Diablo said:


> My in laws from out in the country have another unit of measurement...they say things like “...to get to the store, you turn and left and drive a piece “.
> a piece of what? No one knows.


I live in a small town, but I grew up in an _even_ smaller one... one of Mum's friends used "a spell" in just about any context. 

Go down the road a spell, he's had a spell of a cough for days, that's not worth a spell. 

I couldn't keep track. Was it distance, time, a monetary value??


----------



## silvertonebetty

My tv Jones filtertrons are in . I’m on my way to the post office to pick them up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363360981427093507


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola




----------



## oldjoat

no matter how long the hearse is , you're gonna get there eventually.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> View attachment 352035


Now that would be a blast to shovel!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

In the pantheon of comedy, there are a few classic routines that stand out and hold up over time. One is obviously "Who's on first?", and another is Lucy and Ethel working in the chocolate factory. And there's this one, featuring the inimitable Mel Blanc's blank stare.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 352035


Part of my job when I worked on Silver Star at Vernon was to clean the roofs of Chalets and cabins much like this. Those old buildings woul take a hell of a load.


----------



## SWLABR

mhammer said:


> In the pantheon of comedy, there are a few classic routines that stand out and hold up over time. One is obviously "Who's on first?", and another is Lucy and Ethel working in the chocolate factory. And there's this one, featuring the inimitable Mel Blanc's blank stare.


Jack comes close to losing it, I don't know how Mel held it together!


----------



## butterknucket

Is Miss Piggy holding her boob?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> View attachment 352035
> 
> 
> That is a skuchum cabin to hold that snow load up!


----------



## jb welder

Highly questionable choices, but both these guys gotta have serious skills.








Uninsured, suspended motorcycle rider stopped in Niagara snowstorm


The 20-year-old man was stopped in southern Ontario on February 16, a day for record weather




driving.ca





@6m08s


----------



## keto

jb welder said:


> Highly questionable choices, but both these guys gotta have serious skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uninsured, suspended motorcycle rider stopped in Niagara snowstorm
> 
> 
> The 20-year-old man was stopped in southern Ontario on February 16, a day for record weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driving.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @6m08s


that guy has the most well developed sense of balance I have ever seen evidence of


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Highly questionable choices, but both these guys gotta have serious skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uninsured, suspended motorcycle rider stopped in Niagara snowstorm
> 
> 
> The 20-year-old man was stopped in southern Ontario on February 16, a day for record weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driving.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @6m08s


It's one thing to be riding in the snow in Feb.. You can do that on some of the passes in June in B.C.. When I first saw the car in the wrong lane one I thought it might have the same results as this one.


----------



## zontar




----------



## brucew




----------



## brucew




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

brucew said:


> View attachment 352327


Where did you find these? I want a pair not to wear but put in a glass and wooden display case.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Where did you find these? I want a pair not to wear but put in a glass and wooden display case.


Try this: Gibson Les Paul Guitar Slip-On Shoes – Gift for Music Lovers | Les paul guitars, Gibson les paul, Les paul

The link in Pinterest is not working right now so not sure what's going on there.


----------



## brucew

Lola said:


> Where did you find these? I want a pair not to wear but put in a glass and wooden display case.


I just saw the pic on another forum.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## spacebard




----------



## spacebard




----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> It's one thing to be riding in the snow in Feb.. You can do that on some of the passes in June in B.C.. When I first saw the car in the wrong lane one I thought it might have the same results as this one.


Looks to be in the bike lane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucew




----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> Looks to be in the bike lane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A one way bike lane....going the opposite direction as the car probably.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

About 99 per cent.


----------



## zontar

Perhaps while you are with us, you will have a chance to learn some.


----------



## butterknucket

Remember before Covid and things were a lot more normal?


----------



## Waldo97




----------



## silvertonebetty

The last two days or so I was given two pairs of tires and one full set of four for my Honda atv. Only two of them will actually fit my rig but all 8 tires have rims . So I’m keeping the two bare claws 24x9x11 in the first picture because I’m all ready running a set of them on the Honda .







the second pair are good year Tara tire 26x12x12 second picture. I gave these two my friends 9 year old for his John dear. I actually really like the good year tires but no way am I paying $500 just on two tires to make a set of four lol.








The last one , third picture is a complete set of 27x?x12 itp 
In fairly good shape .but 27s are way too big for my little bike so I’m giving them to a friend who needs tires for his can am he’s fixing for his 13 year old daughter.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> Remember before Covid and things were a lot more normal?



having seen similar "events" first hand many years ago, it's disgusting to me. i can't think of any item i've ever wanted so bad that i would act that way. i would definitely put the lack of those scenarios in the plus column for covid lock downs.


----------



## cheezyridr

remember emma samms?
i had the HUGEST celebrity crush on her back in the 80's


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> having seen similar "events" first hand many years ago, it's disgusting to me. i can't think of any item i've ever wanted so bad that i would act that way. i would definitely put the lack of those scenarios in the plus column for covid lock downs.


I was in a Walmart right before Christmas that while wasn't quite that bad, wasn't far off either.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> remember emma samms?
> i had the HUGEST celebrity crush on her back in the 80's


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


those eyes....


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Remember before Covid and things were a lot more normal?


Reminds me of the sales they used to have in Army and Navy in New West in the early '70s.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>



susanna hoffs has nice eyes but michael steele is the real reason to watch any bangles video. aside from being a very accomplished artist, she's pretty dam hot.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> susanna hoffs has nice eyes but michael steele is the real reason to watch any bangles video. aside from being a very accomplished artist, she's pretty dam hot.


I don't know cheezy, Susanna isn't too shabby, is younger and is just a hair over 5'.....I gotta thing for short girls.








Not that I'd kick Michelle out mind you.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> susanna hoffs has nice eyes but michael steele is the real reason to watch any bangles video. aside from being a very accomplished artist, she's pretty dam hot.


I've had a thing for Michael Steele for years.


----------



## silvertonebetty

We are in a at least three day lockdown so might be out of work for a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

butterknucket said:


> I've had a thing for Michael Steele for years.


I dunno guys... she is easy on the eyes, but I have to give this one to Hoffs. 62 and still smokin! 

Like music, movies, cars, beer, and countless other things, it is good we do not all have the same taste.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 353471


You've just made my workday very unproductive!!!


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> View attachment 353471


You think they'd rest on my nose ok?


----------



## Paul Running

Depends on the structure and mass of your nose.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Finally got the new battery for the four wheeler. Now all the work is done , well I still need to install the new rims and tires on the front but that’s no biggie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar




----------



## silvertonebetty

I woke up because I was cold  I guess this dumb ass forgot to shut the window before I went to bed and surprise it was frozen open . I managed to get it shut but man talk about chilling. On the othe side of things I slept well lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRocker

zontar said:


> View attachment 353622


These guys were awesome.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Verne




----------



## Tarbender

Anyone know the origin of the word "dildo"? Asking for a friend.


----------



## butterknucket

Write your reply...


----------



## Milkman

Tarbender said:


> Anyone know the origin of the word "dildo"? Asking for a friend.



Little known half brother of a very famous Hobbit.


----------



## boyscout

Tarbender said:


> Anyone know the origin of the word "dildo"? Asking for a friend.


I just looked. There are MANY instances of the same question around the internet, but not many answers.

This is one: _If it's an English word, which is far from certain, it could be from either 'diddle-o', with diddle meaning 'masturbate', or from 'this-will-do', which is pretty much self-explanatory. However it could also be an African or American word._

There is a town in Newfoundland called Dildo, and nobody seems to know where that came from but it is said that word has long been used by seafarers to mean "a long cylindrical object" so it's possible that the hundreds of millions of dildos around the world have all been named after a small town in Newfoundland. What an honor.

Hope this answer satisfies your friend.


----------



## Tarbender

Guess it's true what they say about boyscouts - resourceful. I'll have to tell my friend!


----------



## mhammer

boyscout said:


> I just looked. There are MANY instances of the same question around the internet, but not many answers.
> 
> This is one: _If it's an English word, which is far from certain, it could be from either 'diddle-o', with diddle meaning 'masturbate', or from 'this-will-do', which is pretty much self-explanatory. However it could also be an African or American word._
> 
> There is a town in Newfoundland called Dildo, and nobody seems to know where that came from but it is said that word has long been used by seafarers to mean "a long cylindrical object" so it's possible that the hundreds of millions of dildos around the world have all been named after a small town in Newfoundland. What an honor.
> 
> Hope this answer satisfies your friend.


Dildo resides just a few miles from Heart's Content, Heart's Desire, and Heart's Delight.


----------



## butterknucket

For the vegan crowd.


----------



## butterknucket

Are you free wheelin'?


----------



## blueshores_guy

Well, I've driven past Climax, Michigan a few times.


----------



## Verne

@boyscout There is also Conception Bay. Not quite the same outcome as Dildo...........but closely "related".


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> For the vegan crowd.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 353892


I worked as a produce manager for a while. Scenes like that are pretty common.


----------



## Verne

It's when she has the butternut squash in her hands like that and makes that face...............


----------



## oldjoat

blueshores_guy said:


> Well, I've driven past Climax, Michigan a few times.


and in SASK


----------



## boyscout

mhammer said:


> Dildo resides just a few miles from Heart's Content, Heart's Desire, and Heart's Delight.


Which three places, if they had any influence, should have made Dildo superfluous.

More Newfoundland place names - gettin' a good idea of why The Rock is popular:

Blow Me Down
Come by Chance
Virgin Cove
Conception Bay

@Tarbender, also found another reference to "dildo" confirming the cylindrical object origin: a "dildoe" was another common name for a "thole pin" on which a rowboat oar pivoted.


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 353892


Years ago, when I worked at a fruit&vegetable stand in Ottawa's By Ward Market, very early one Saturday morning (we started work at 6:00AM) a middle-aged Italian man and his wife were at the stand, sifting through stuff. The husband picked up an English cucumber, turned to his wife and said with a smirk "I'ma buy you this for when I go outa town". His wife was not amused. Pity we didn't have any little pickling cukes at the time. She could have picked one up and told him "It'sa better than what I got when you're *in *town".


----------



## vadsy

you know it's the weekend when the boyscouts can't stop talking about dildos


----------



## mhammer

Places get named on the Rock for things that us CFAs don't understand. Last time I was in St. Johns, I was intrigued by the street with the name Hill O' Chips. Given how plentiful fish&chip places were when I lived there in '76, I had images of the street being named for something related to that. On the way out to the airport, I asked the cabbie what got the street its name. He called in to the dispatcher, who called around. The answer came back a minute or two later: there used to be a lumber mill at the top of the street.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## SWLABR

Tarbender said:


> Guess it's true what they say about boyscouts - resourceful. I'll have to tell my friend!


Hats off sir... get a question answered, and your browser history remains pure. Well done!


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> Dildo resides just a few miles from Heart's Content, Heart's Desire, and Heart's Delight.





boyscout said:


> More Newfoundland place names - gettin' a good idea of why The Rock is popular:
> 
> Blow Me Down
> Come by Chance
> Virgin Cove
> Conception Bay


----------



## SG-Rocker




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## JBFairthorne

Sitting around playing a guitar I just put up for sale...and reconsidering if I should sell it.


----------



## brucew




----------



## brucew




----------



## zontar

brucew said:


> View attachment 354015


There is a part of me that finds this sort of thing funny


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

18 hours of watching a tv show. It’s so fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucew




----------



## brucew




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## cheezyridr

just for fun:


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> just for fun:


That was cool! and sooo AC/DC.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

My father and I are thinking of building a barn/shed for our atv and ride on. But I’m wondering if the uncle would let us use the old steel barn . It would need a cleaning and a new installed but it would be cheaper than building one from scratch. I have never saw anyone enter the old barn in the 22 years my folks lived on the farm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

I'd go the easy route and ask your uncle.
I'd imagine that he'd be happy that it'll be cleaned up.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> I'd go the easy route and ask your uncle.
> I'd imagine that he'd be happy that it'll be cleaned up.


I like the idea that it already has a work bench and storage made but like I said it need a door installed since it only had a house door. I believe it it’s a concrete floor. It’s been at least 10 years since I was last in it . I took out an old bicycle out of it lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> need a door installed since it only had a house door


Cheaper than building a shed.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Cheaper than building a shed.


A lot cheaper . And more than big enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


i loved that show back in the day, who knew that guy would turn out to be 006.875?


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> i loved that show back in the day, who knew that guy would turn out to be 006.875?


I looked it up and his CIA claims have been proven to be untrure.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> I looked it up and his CIA claims have been proven to be untrure.


well, of course they would say that...


----------



## zontar




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

Ok, if anybody shows this to my Dad......

Well, just don't.


----------



## Electraglide

SWLABR said:


> View attachment 354458


Killer eyes and one of my first movie crushes.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


>


My niece said this is one hell of a ride.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> My niece said this is one hell of a ride.



That looks fantastic. I'd do it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


>


I wouldn't want to get whacked with a tree branch doing that.


----------



## SWLABR

Electraglide said:


> Killer eyes and one of my first movie crushes.


On my wall of framed LP's. 










Incidentally, the one next to it (Herb Alpert) was one of my first crushes! My grandfather had it in his record collection. I would gravitate to it (seemingly) every visit. I was too young then to know what I liked about it, but I liked it a lot! I guess you could say it was my first piece of erotica.


----------



## Electraglide

SWLABR said:


> On my wall of framed LP's.
> 
> View attachment 354493
> 
> 
> Incidentally, the one next to it (Herb Alpert) was one of my first crushes! My grandfather had it in his record collection. I would gravitate to it (seemingly) every visit. I was too young then to know what I liked about it, but I liked it a lot! I guess you could say it was my first piece of erotica.


The folks got the Mancini album along with others when they were members of the Columbia Record Club. You paid something like a dollar for one LP and got the next 4 or 5 for a nickle. If you didn't like an album you could send it back and get a different one. I knew about the delights of whipped cream when that album came out. Do you have the LPs that go with the covers?


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> That looks fantastic. I'd do it.


I've done a couple of the Zip Lines in that area but not the mountain slide, yet. If it's open this year I probably will do it.


----------



## SWLABR

Electraglide said:


> The folks got the Mancini album along with others when they were members of the Columbia Record Club. You paid something like a dollar for one LP and got the next 4 or 5 for a nickle. If you didn't like an album you could send it back and get a different one. I knew about the delights of whipped cream when that album came out. Do you have the LPs that go with the covers?


I do. Every framed LP is a double of something that is playable in the collection.


----------



## Electraglide

SWLABR said:


> I do. Every framed LP is a double of something that is playable in the collection.


That works.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> My uncle had some naughty albums that I remember as a kid
> View attachment 354508
> 
> View attachment 354513


Snagged this one at a Garage Sale a few years ago. 









Songs like: 
Tony's Got Hot Nuts
This Pussy Belongs to Daddy
Sadie's Still Got The Rag On 
What Long Hair On Your Pussy 

All double entendre stuff.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 354543


I still have one of those pens! Use it almost daily.


----------



## Electraglide

SWLABR said:


> Snagged this one at a Garage Sale a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 354521
> 
> Songs like:
> Tony's Got Hot Nuts
> This Pussy Belongs to Daddy
> Sadie's Still Got The Rag On
> What Long Hair On Your Pussy
> 
> All double entendre stuff.


MacLean and MacLean stuff and this.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> My uncle had some naughty albums that I remember as a kid
> View attachment 354508
> 
> View attachment 354513


When the girls asked me to dig them out I asked them "What's in it for me?" "Sand.". one replied.


----------



## zontar

10 days isolation, Hilts.


----------



## brucew




----------



## silvertonebetty

if you think your having a bad day be happy you’re not Grigori Rasputin. I don’t know why but I’ve been hearing that Bonny m song about him an awful lot lately. Why are the young kids all of a sudden interested in the man they couldn’t kill


----------



## SWLABR

Jimmy showing some class for the late great.


----------



## brucew

Not sure of the date.


----------



## cheezyridr

brucew said:


> Not sure of the date.
> View attachment 354728


that's north korea, june of last year


----------



## oldjoat

nahhh ... the replacement for our LRT system in Ottawa


----------



## silvertonebetty

You can be well educated but still be a fool. You can also be uneducated and be wise .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldjoat

and if you keep your mouth shut , no one can tell the difference .


----------



## silvertonebetty

oldjoat said:


> and if you keep your mouth shut , no one can tell the difference .


Love this response lol .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldjoat

a rough translation " sometimes I sits and thinks , other times I just sits"


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> a rough translation " sometimes I sits and thinks , other times I just sits"











A.A. Milne.


----------



## laristotle

oldjoat said:


> a rough translation " sometimes I sits and thinks , other times I .."


shits and stinks'.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


> View attachment 354522


Musicians in grow tents.


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 354522


And then the trombone player walks in and thinks..................WTF?!?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Doug Gifford

silvertonebetty said:


> You can be well educated but still be a fool. You can also be uneducated and be wise .


True, but that's not the way to bet.


----------



## Kenmac

Sent to me by a friend.


----------



## fretzel

brucew said:


> Not sure of the date.
> View attachment 354728



This has to be titled incorrectly. The car is a Model T. They were introduced in late 1908. At the corner of Bay and Queen is Old City Hall. It was built in 1889. 

Interesting pic nonetheless. Hard to believe that they could take on that mud.


----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> View attachment 354954


patriots like that guy are rare


----------



## Electraglide

fretzel said:


> This has to be titled incorrectly. The car is a Model T. They were introduced in late 1908. At the corner of Bay and Queen is Old City Hall. It was built in 1889.
> 
> Interesting pic nonetheless. Hard to believe that they could take on that mud.


They went a lot of places but if it's 1908 that wouldn't be a model t. That looks like a truck and the Model TT didn't come out until 1917 or so and the hood and rad are wrong for that early a T. Most 08s had a rad like this.








That being said they would go a lot of places a horse and buggy would go


----------



## fretzel

Electraglide said:


> They went a lot of places but if it's 1908 that wouldn't be a model t. That looks like a truck and the Model TT didn't come out until 1917 or so and the hood and rad are wrong for that early a T. Most 08s had a rad like this.
> View attachment 354957
> 
> That being said they would go a lot of places a horse and buggy would go


I wasn't sure which model. Had no idea that there were so many. Good eye. Definitely a Model TT. 

Now, where was the pick snapped? No way it was Bay and Queen. 

@brucew where did you find this picture?


----------



## fretzel

.


----------



## brucew

Another forum has a thread of random old pics people post, so not sure where it would have come from. Any old pics I post come from that thread.

Here's one I spotted yesterday:


----------



## Electraglide

fretzel said:


> I wasn't sure which model. Had no idea that there were so many. Good eye. Definitely a Model TT.
> 
> Now, where was the pick snapped? No way it was Bay and Queen.
> 
> @brucew where did you find this picture?


it's not a TT. 
Could be Queen and Bay....depends on what city the pic was taken in and when. The truck doesn't look like a Ford and if the pic was taken before 1918 it isn't.


----------



## mhammer

oldjoat said:


> and if you keep your mouth shut , no one can tell the difference .


Isn't the classic adage "Better to keep one's mouth shut and be thought a fool, than to open it and remove all doubt"?


----------



## mhammer

What the L?

I popped all the key-tops on my desktop computer keyboard the other day, to clean everything out and off. The keys no longer offend.

But when I replaced all the keytops I was missing one - the letter L. Spent a good part of the day searching for it. Did it fall on the counter? Was it getting visually confused with all those other bits of black plastic on my workbench? Did it fall in the garbage under my desk? Did it fall in the laundry hamper when I took a dish towel out of there to wipe the keys? Did it fall under the dryer? Drove myself crazy (which isn't far to drive) looking for it. L may not be the first letter they always ask for on Wheel of Fortune, but it's common enough that I can't simply forego it like an X or Z. Decided to borrow one of the unused keys from elsewhere in the keyboard to sub for the L, and resigned myself to living with that.

Then, much later in the day, I had cause to open the top of my overalls, and damn if the L didn't fall out and onto the ground in front of me. How the L did you get in there? But L, I'm glad I found you.


----------



## greco

mhammer said:


> How the L did you get in there? But L, I'm glad I found you.


L of a good story!


----------



## Electraglide

brucew said:


> Another forum has a thread of random old pics people post, so not sure where it would have come from. Any old pics I post come from that thread.
> 
> Here's one I spotted yesterday:
> View attachment 355011


That one's from around 1903. A rolling ad for the Canadian Gov't Colonization Co.


----------



## SWLABR

mhammer said:


> What the L?
> 
> I popped all the key-tops on my desktop computer keyboard the other day, to clean everything out and off. The keys no longer offend.
> 
> But when I replaced all the keytops I was missing one - the letter L. Spent a good part of the day searching for it. Did it fall on the counter? Was it getting visually confused with all those other bits of black plastic on my workbench? Did it fall in the garbage under my desk? Did it fall in the laundry hamper when I took a dish towel out of there to wipe the keys? Did it fall under the dryer? Drove myself crazy (which isn't far to drive) looking for it. L may not be the first letter they always ask for on Wheel of Fortune, but it's common enough that I can't simply forego it like an X or Z. Decided to borrow one of the unused keys from elsewhere in the keyboard to sub for the L, and resigned myself to living with that.
> 
> Then, much later in the day, I had cause to open the top of my overalls, and damn if the L didn't fall out and onto the ground in front of me. How the L did you get in there? But L, I'm glad I found you.


I cut myself on mine... Bloody L!


----------



## mhammer

SWLABR said:


> I cut myself on mine... Bloody L!


My old office-mate Giampaolo from Milan used to say that a lot. I always thought he was saying "Bloody hell!", but I guess his accent threw me off.


----------



## SWLABR

mhammer said:


> My old office-mate Giampaolo from Milan used to say that a lot. I always thought he was saying "Bloody hell!", but I guess his accent threw me off.


Mine's more Cockney... Guv'nah!


----------



## fretzel

Electraglide said:


> it's not a TT.
> Could be Queen and Bay....depends on what city the pic was taken in and when. The truck doesn't look like a Ford and if the pic was taken before 1918 it isn't.


There was no mention of the year. I think it looks exactly like this 1924 TT. Minus the partition.


----------



## Electraglide

fretzel said:


> There was no mention of the year. I think it looks exactly like this 1924 TT. Minus the partition.


The 24 is C Cab. Roof line, body shape, windshield and other things don't match up. The one in the mud is square with a flat front and the hood goes back to the front of the cab. The C Cab the windshield tilts back with no heavy frame, the roof angles down to the top of the windshield. the rad is peaked instead of flat on top and there is a cowling between the hood and the firewall.


----------



## fretzel

Electraglide said:


> The 24 is C Cab. Roof line, body shape, windshield and other things don't match up. The one in the mud is square with a flat front and the hood goes back to the front of the cab. The C Cab the windshield tilts back with no heavy frame, the roof angles down to the top of the windshield. the rad is peaked instead of flat on top and there is a cowling between the hood and the firewall.
> View attachment 355040


We may figure out what car it is before we figure out where the pic was taken. LOL


----------



## Electraglide

fretzel said:


> We may figure out what car it is before we figure out where the pic was taken. LOL


More when than where but almost all the signs say it's probably not a ford truck or modified Ford car.


----------



## fretzel

There is a car museum in the town over from me. I'll send them the pic to see if someone can identify it.


----------



## spacebard

Kenmac said:


> Sent to me by a friend.
> 
> View attachment 354952


Odd name for a pussy


----------



## allthumbs56

mhammer said:


> What the L?
> 
> I popped all the key-tops on my desktop computer keyboard the other day, to clean everything out and off. The keys no longer offend.
> 
> But when I replaced all the keytops I was missing one - the letter L. Spent a good part of the day searching for it. *Did it fall on the counter? Was it getting visually confused with all those other bits of black plastic on my workbench? Did it fall in the garbage under my desk? Did it fall in the laundry hamper when I took a dish towel out of there to wipe the keys? Did it fall under the dryer?* Drove myself crazy (which isn't far to drive) looking for it. L may not be the first letter they always ask for on Wheel of Fortune, but it's common enough that I can't simply forego it like an X or Z. Decided to borrow one of the unused keys from elsewhere in the keyboard to sub for the L, and resigned myself to living with that.
> 
> Then, much later in the day, I had cause to open the top of my overalls, and damn if the L didn't fall out and onto the ground in front of me. How the L did you get in there? But L, I'm glad I found you.


Sounds a bit Dr Seuss-y. Perhaps you could illustrate?

Oh, and make it rhyme if possible.


----------



## brucew

Forgot I had saved this one. My Polish grandfather settler married his German housekeeper. Suspect that was very common.
My great grandfather and his brother first proved a quarter up by Aberdeen. My side of the family settled in SE AB, my guess is that was the next place they could get land.









To digress a bit, my grandfather got his own quarter when I think 16. His dad wouldn't sign for him so a neighbor did. At 14 he would meet the train at a siding and take the settlers out to their new home 1/4. Some made it, some didn't. Truth be known there's settlers graves strewn across the prairies.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m turning my supply closet into a music room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

im going to look into wall hangers. And I went to turn my reverb down and lol it was turned off lol . It’s also under the offices so I can crank it to 10 and not bother the tenant at the other end of my apartment. But can’t use it before 4:30 because it would probably bug the workers lol


----------



## Lola

This blows my mind. Ballsy and in your face! I love it.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> just for fun:


I just loved this. Of course I would! Lol


----------



## fretzel

Lola said:


> This blows my mind. Ballsy and in your face! I love it.


Great tune!


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


>


I would love to do this. It looks like real scary fun.


----------



## Lola

I never realized what talented person Pat Travers is. Guitar playing like no tomorrow. How I wish I could play this good. Just freaking amazing. He’s a Canadian. Didn’t know that


----------



## Lincoln

Lola said:


> I would love to do this. It looks like real scary fun.


it's all fun & games until you hit a moose. Actually, you'd probably go right under a moose 

And it does look like fun!


----------



## jb welder

brucew said:


> Not sure of the date.
> View attachment 354728





fretzel said:


> Now, where was the pick snapped? No way it was Bay and Queen.





Electraglide said:


> Could be Queen and Bay....depends on what city the pic was taken in


It was in Toronto, but at "Muddy Mount Pleasant beside the cemetery that still bears its name" in the 1920's: This is what Toronto looked like in the 1920s

and some old pics of real Queen & Bay here: A visual history of Queen and Bay


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lincoln said:


> until you hit a moose. Actually, you'd probably go right under a moose


Good chance you would get a face full of moose balls though.


----------



## fretzel

jb welder said:


> It was in Toronto, but at "Muddy Mount Pleasant beside the cemetery that still bears its name" in the 1920's: This is what Toronto looked like in the 1920s
> 
> and some old pics of real Queen & Bay here: A visual history of Queen and Bay


We have a winner! Good stuff, now I can sleep tonight. So funny, now that I know I see the headstones plain as day. I may have even found that web page last night in my search but missed the pic as I was scrolling. 

The view would be looking northbound towards Merton. I wonder if that is part of the silos of Dominion Coal and Wood that can be seen in the upper portion of the image. That would place this picture no earlier than 1930. 

Can't believe how sparse the cemetery looks. 









Mount Pleasant Road: A Short History — Davisville Post


While Yonge and Bayview serve as the north/south running perimeters of the Davisville neighbourhood, Mount Pleasant Road runs right through the middle of the area and has its own unique history. Before Mount Pleasant Road came Mount Pleasant Cemetery. In 1873, a 200-acre farm east of Yonge Street




www.davisvillepost.ca


----------



## fretzel

This was one of the pages that I looked at. Check out the diving horse. 









This is what Toronto looked like in the 1900s


Toronto in the 1900s didn't much resemble the city we know today. Not only was the skyline virtually undeveloped—the tallest structures were the Te...




www.blogto.com


----------



## Electraglide

fretzel said:


> We have a winner! Good stuff, now I can sleep tonight. So funny, now that I know I see the headstones plain as day. I may have even found that web page last night in my search but missed the pic as I was scrolling.
> 
> The view would be looking northbound towards Merton. I wonder if that is part of the silos of Dominion Coal and Wood that can be seen in the upper portion of the image. That would place this picture no earlier than 1930.
> 
> Can't believe how sparse the cemetery looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Pleasant Road: A Short History — Davisville Post
> 
> 
> While Yonge and Bayview serve as the north/south running perimeters of the Davisville neighbourhood, Mount Pleasant Road runs right through the middle of the area and has its own unique history. Before Mount Pleasant Road came Mount Pleasant Cemetery. In 1873, a 200-acre farm east of Yonge Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.davisvillepost.ca


Looks more like a tear in the pic. I wonder when TO started to use proper power/telephone poles instead of trees with the bark peeled off. and when did Ont. go to having a front plate on vehicles and are what looks like horses and buggys in the back ground working on the road?


----------



## fretzel

Electraglide said:


> Looks more like a tear in the pic. I wonder when TO started to use proper power/telephone poles instead of trees with the bark peeled off. and when did Ont. go to having a front plate on vehicles and are what looks like horses and buggys in the back ground working on the road?


I tried looking up info on telephone/power and telegram lines. The best info i found was that the telegram lines ran beside train tracks.


----------



## fretzel

Ok, looking at the history of Mount Pleasant, the road wasn't open to traffic until 1919. Also come 1925 there were streetcar tracks. 

This picture could be facing either way. Forgot about the eastern portion of the cemetery. Mt. Pleasant Road was named after the cemetery it was built through. 









Mount Pleasant Road - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## fretzel

I found this interesting......

In the early 19th century, the only authorized cemeteries within the town of York (predecessor to present-day Toronto) were limited to the members of either the Roman Catholic Church or the Church of England. Deceased citizens who did not belong to either of these Christian denominations had no choice but to find burial arrangements outside of the city. Notably, those of Jewish faith who wanted a Jewish burial had to resort to cemeteries beyond Ontario (Montreal and Buffalo) until Pape Avenue Cemetery was opened outside of Toronto in 1849.










Mount Pleasant Cemetery, Toronto - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Electraglide

fretzel said:


> Ok, looking at the history of Mount Pleasant, the road wasn't open to traffic until 1919. Also come 1925 there were streetcar tracks.
> 
> This picture could be facing either way. Forgot about the eastern portion of the cemetery. Mt. Pleasant Road was named after the cemetery it was built through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Pleasant Road - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


I'd say from the looks of the road that the pic is probably 1919 or earlier possibly along the right of way they purchased.


----------



## Kenmac

spacebard said:


> Odd name for a pussy


Actually I forgot to add this to the photo. My friend said, "This kitty was on Facebook. Its owner couldn't decide on a name. You'll see why when you look at the marking on his face. So they decided to call him Richard." 😸


----------



## fretzel

Electraglide said:


> I'd say from the looks of the road that the pic is probably 1919 or earlier possibly along the right of way they purchased.


Maybe. But back to the original question. What is the vehicle? Sent email but no reply as of yet. 

Its been in fun journey nonetheless.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> This blows my mind. Ballsy and in your face! I love it.


he's long been a favorite of mine. listen to anything else he's done, and you'll be equally pleased with it. one of the most under rated players in history


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## brucew

Honestly I'm uncomfortable just looking at this, although the cat's funny.


----------



## brucew

Bandy, is that you? (anyone read the escapade's of Bartholomew Bandy when young?)


----------



## silvertonebetty

I finished everything with my four wheeler besides installing the plexiglass for my windshield . And Tomorrow I’m bringing it to my mom’s place, I’ve heard that a fella who lives a few minutes down the road from where my bike is at got into crystal meth. Normally it wouldn’t bother me but I’ve all ready had problems with him that ended up being dealt with only because the cops got involved. And he’s started hanging out with a notorious thief that specifically targets atvs,boats and cars . At least at the farm there’s someone there 24/7 and it’s a good 20 minutes away from them . I just rather not take chances.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

brucew said:


> the cat's funny


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


>


???


----------



## butterknucket

greco said:


> ???


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

This is the Ruyi Bridge in China. That looks really scary.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> View attachment 355371
> This is the Ruyi Bridge in China. That looks really scary.


I'm sure they're not overly concerned if the population is decreased a little.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> View attachment 355485


Those are clear, concise instructions.


----------



## Electraglide

Probably get less time driving with a cop on the hood.


Caught in the act, couple flees with cop on car's hood


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

butterknucket said:


>


Where the hell do you find these things?


----------



## Paul Running

butterknucket said:


>


D-cup clam shell


----------



## Paul Running

mhammer said:


> Where the hell do you find these things?


Creativity...we all have it.


----------



## butterknucket

mhammer said:


> Where the hell do you find these things?


Pictures that cross my path. 

They're 'random'.


----------



## butterknucket

Plane rice


----------



## butterknucket

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Paul Running

butterknucket said:


> Plane rice


Looks like Sticky Rice.


----------



## butterknucket

He croaked


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> He croaked



no...obviously, he fell from a tall building, and after hitting the ground, he got up, now pleated, and walked away making accordion sounds. we've all seen coyotes do this dozens of times.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


easily the funniest meme i've seen in a while


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


For the one in the middle Skip The Dishes is here


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


>


We warned him and warned him...beware the Ides of March........


----------



## mhammer

I told him...Julie *don't go!*


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Most appropriate timing, right Brutus?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>











"Oh Pancho"
"Oh Cisco"


----------



## Paul Running

butterknucket said:


> He croaked


----------



## Paul Running

Electraglide said:


> For the one in the middle Skip The Dishes is here
> View attachment 355637


What do you notice in the image below, about her face that was not evident when you first glanced at her?








Try this one:








and finally:


----------



## silvertonebetty

glowing tubes


----------



## SWLABR

Paul Running said:


> What do you notice in the image below, about her face that was not evident when you first glanced at her?
> View attachment 355740
> 
> Try this one:
> View attachment 355744
> 
> and finally:
> View attachment 355745


That their faces were actually in the original pictures??


----------



## Paul Running

SWLABR said:


> That their faces were actually in the original pictures??


Check the eyes.
Who makes eye contact with you?
The reason I mentioned this...since about mid-covid, I have been paying closer attention to other people's eyes...and I know that it was brought up a while ago on this forum.


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

for a while now, i've been unable to shake the feeling that we've been here before. by random chance i put on one of my favorite albums for the ride to work this morning. we have been here before. 

_Well I'm runnin' through the world with a gun in my back _
_tryin' to catch a ride in a cadillac
Thought that I was livin' but you can't really tell
been tryin' to get away from that success smell
You know I need a houseboat and I need a plane 
I need a butler and a trip to Spain
I need everything the world owes me 
I tell that to myself and I agree
I'm caught in a dream so what 
you don't know what I'm goin' through
I'm right in between so I'll 
I'll just play along with you
Well I'm runnin' through the world with a gun in my back 
tryin' to catch a ride in that cadillac
Thought I was livin' but you can't never tell 
what I thought was heaven turned out to be hell
Whoa whoa 
when you see me with a smile on my face
Whoa whoa 
then you'll know I'm a mental case 
whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa
I'm caught in a dream so what 
I don't know what I'm going through
I'm right in between so I'll _
_I'll just play along with you _


----------



## Electraglide

Paul Running said:


> What do you notice in the image below, about her face that was not evident when you first glanced at her?
> View attachment 355740
> 
> Try this one:
> View attachment 355744
> 
> and finally:
> View attachment 355745


Until you just pointed it out I wasn't looking at her face. Notice how when you move your head they seem to follow your eyes. I'm talking about the full photo and not the cropped head shots.


----------



## Electraglide

New invasive species of mosquito found in Florida


----------



## Electraglide

Paul Running said:


> Check the eyes.
> Who makes eye contact with you?
> The reason I mentioned this...since about mid-covid, I have been paying closer attention to other people's eyes...and I know that it was brought up a while ago on this forum.


These were taken in 2020








but the other two are very pre-covid. This is the one in black if you're interested. I'd say the pic is from around 1995. Monica Bellucci Fan Daisy Duke is probably from the 80's.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> View attachment 355794


Sort of reminds me about the 'merican destroyer and the Canadian lighthouse.


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> I'm caught in a dream


Been a while since I've listened to that.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m going to my mother’s for a bit. Spend as much time with them as you can


----------



## Paul Running

SWLABR said:


> That their faces were actually in the original pictures??


Yes, I just cropped with the WIN 10 application...I like using it because it is plain and simple for my old noggin...another word that's disappearing.


----------



## laristotle

Paul Running said:


> plain and simple for my old noggin...another word that's disappearing


I'm more concerned about what's disappearing from my old noggin.


----------



## silvertonebetty

went to the family farm today . Man I think I’m going to enjoy the farm this year


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## laristotle

Now that's how a four wheeler should look. Including the rider. lol


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 355890
> View attachment 355891
> View attachment 355892
> View attachment 355893


Looks fun. Has your run-off started yet?


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Now that's how a four wheeler should look. Including the rider. lol


Yup , I agree .


Paul Running said:


> Looks fun. Has your run-off started yet?


It was and yeah and it has .


----------



## Guitar101

I once knew a guy that never ever got stuck in the mud until he bought a Jeep.


----------



## oldjoat

or never busted an axle until he bought a land rover


----------



## zontar

Captain Hilts.

20 days.

Right.


----------



## vadsy

happy St Patricks day! and don't forget the Covid


----------



## Electraglide

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 355890
> View attachment 355891
> View attachment 355892
> View attachment 355893


Looks like it's true that PEI has red mud.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> What do you notice in the image below, about her face that was not evident when you first glanced at her?
> View attachment 355740
> 
> Try this one:
> View attachment 355744
> 
> and finally:
> View attachment 355745



Way too much make up?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Electraglide said:


> Looks like it's true that PEI has red mud.


Yeah it stained my jeans lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman

What, again?


----------



## butterknucket

One time I was fourwheeling at my grandmother's and was riding across a field with a lot of mud. The mud was flying up all over the place and that's when I realized from the smell that it wasn't mud.....

I had to get hosed off.


----------



## vadsy

first Streetheart concert, downtown Grande Prairie


----------



## Lola

Don’t pay attention to the haters.


----------



## laristotle

vadsy said:


> first Streetheart concert, downtown Grande Prairie


Think her date slipped her the roofies too soon?


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> Think her date slipped her the roofies too soon?
> View attachment 356097


she only came to hear 'Working for the Weekend' 

the rest is boring


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> first Streetheart concert, downtown Grande Prairie


Thought you might have circled where you were in the crowd.

'Working for the Weekend'? Was Loverboy the opener or headliner?


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> Was Loverboy the opener or headliner?


he wasn't invited


----------



## MarkM

vadsy said:


> first Streetheart concert, downtown Grande Prairie


Your first Streetheart Concert ?
That black dude posing ?


----------



## vadsy

MarkM said:


> Your first Streetheart Concert ?


not mine. their first in GP


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> not mine. their first in GP


That must be just before he dumped the dragon for the Dean.


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> That must be just before he dumped the dragon for the Dean.


could be. they closed with Tumbling Dice that night and whatever he was playing, it sounded great


----------



## keto

jb welder said:


> That must be just before he dumped the dragon for the Dean.


You sound like you might know, is that Kenny with his back to us? I thought his hair was real straight.

Liked Streetheart, never got to see them (OK, once, blind drunk from skipping the opening Headpins to sit in Chi-Chi’s, Polo Park parking lot, drinking massive frozen margaritas with my buddy who I went to the show with), but had many opportunities growing up in Winnipeg as they rose to fame.

Hated Loverboy. Heard Turn Me Loose for the first time underaged in the Windsor bar, super grungy downtown Winnipeg.


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> could be. they closed with Tumbling Dice that night and whatever he was playing, it sounded great


I think you mean 'Under my Thumb'.


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> I think you mean 'Under my Thumb'.


no. again, Loverboy was not invited


----------



## jb welder

keto said:


> You sound like you might know, is that Kenny with his back to us? I thought his hair was real straight.


Near as I can tell, that's a 'Rubber Plant'.


----------



## keto

jb welder said:


> Near as I can tell, that's a 'Rubber Plant'.


Haha I looked and looked knowing it was too old, talked myself into it.


----------



## jb welder

keto said:


> Haha I looked and looked knowing it was too old, talked myself into it.


It took me a bit too, but the 'Daltrey' stance is always a giveaway.


----------



## SWLABR

I think that's Jimmy Page. Must be during the solo for Heartbreaker, he's bending the strings above the nut!


----------



## Verne




----------



## vadsy

SWLABR said:


> I think that's Jimmy Page. Must be during the solo for Heartbreaker, he's bending the strings above the nut!
> 
> View attachment 356192


oh for sure, I was goofing and the guys let me. the picture is Led Zeppelin, 1969, at the Grande Ballroom in Detriot


----------



## brucew

Just got back from AB. Boy it was nice to see antelope again. (keep in mind I was raised literally where the antelope roam)
They are such a cool animal, I always thought they would seem more likely in the African savannah. Elven ears, hair horns(yes, hair), goat beards, mane, horns are above the eyes, not on the top of the skull(like other ungulate's), female's have horns and definitely one of the prettiest animals in the world if you pay attention to them.
They herd up in hard winter for predator protection. Where I was raised there were 3 herds within about a 10 mi sq. In Feb there'd be one Massive herd. Still together, but starting to break up. Soon the female's will go solo to hide their fawn and batchelor herds will start to form. I have personally clocked a bachelor herd beside the road doing 70k and saw one reach down and grab a mouthful of grass without breaking stride, I shit you not(have 2 witnesses). How cool is that?

Obviously I've hunted and eaten a lot of antelope. What I tell people who've never done so is as they're hunting to repeat this mantra: "If you can see them, they've already seen you". (and yes, those little cactus spines in your knees and palms are going to fester and bother you for months, but who cares?)
Used to carry a coleman 1 burner stove, alum frypan and olive oil in my daypack. Would cook the liver as I processed the antelope to pack out.
If you like liver, antelope liver is candy.

There's very little I miss about AB, but hunting antelope is one of them.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

The Ted Nugent Guns, Guitars, & Cars Collection Auction - The Ted Nugent Guns, Guitars, & Cars Collection Au - Page 1 of 4 - Burley Auction Group - iCollector.com Online Auctions


Burley Auction Group - The Ted Nugent Guns, Guitars, & Cars Collection Auction - The Ted Nugent Guns, Guitars, & Cars Collection Au - Waco (Woodway), Texas




www.icollector.com


----------



## silvertonebetty

I feel mentally exhausted today. For the last three days I have being basically harassed about selling my four wheeler . It started at $1500 and today he said $1700 . I couple years ago I would have let it go being offered almost twice if what I have into it . To make things worse I’ve actually been craving a Gibson lesPaul and taking the $1700 would mean next month I could go out and buy a new lp classic or haggle someone down for a used lp custom . But ultimately I have to reject the offer because an four wheeler is something I’ve wanted for four years. At least now I know approx 2 g can get a good used lp so it would only take a couple months to get the cash.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> four wheeler is something I’ve wanted for four years


Yup, hold on to it. When he pesters you again, tell him that he'll be the first to know if/when you decide to sell.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Yup, hold on to it. When he pesters you again, tell him that he'll be the first to know if/when you decide to sell.


Lol I did twice lol . And mother isn’t very happy about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol I did twice lol . And mother isn’t very happy about it.


With you? or with him?


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> With you? or with him?


Him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne

I’m curious why your mother is even involved.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> I’m curious why your mother is even involved.


She over protective and doesn’t like people giving me a hard time . And in her mind he’s trying to take advantage of me because it’s the kind of person he is,. And the two I’ve them have had a big run in the past lol. What a stink I must say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucew

Randomly came across this, thought would pass along. Lot's won't apply and many everyone knows, but a few good tips nonetheless. 


*How To Fight Price Inflation At Home*
Inflation is a big topic right now.
The $trillions in fresh worldwide stimulus are causing the price of nearly everything we depend on to rise sharply in price, as this chart from February shows:








(Note how both Bitcoin and Ethereum have increased a further ~50% since this chart was made just a month ago.)
Adam has had a number of excellent interviews recently with highly experienced economists, analysts and investors — like *Ed Butowsky*, *Grant Williams*, *Jim Rogers*, *Jim Bianco*, *Luke Gromen*, *Steen Jakobsen* and others — who are extremely concerned of the secular era of rising inflation they see us headed into. And these interviews contain a lot of valuable guidance about how to position your portfolio accordingly.
But I’d like to offer some guidance that everyone, regardless of net worth, can follow to help insulate their home budget against the threat of rising prices.
I offer 29 steps below — some big, some small — that my husband and I are implementing in our own life. And while these steps save money, they don’t sacrifice quality of life. No one (including me!) wants to lower their living conditions if they don’t have to.
*Start by looking for hidden inflation at the grocery store*
Remember when sugar came in 5 lb bags? Now that same sugar comes in a 4 lb bag but costs the same. Orange juice containers have had ounces shaved off, too.
This is an easy way for manufacturers to make up for rising costs without raising the actual sticker price at the grocery store. People don’t notice as quickly or protest as much as they would if their grocery bill suddenly shot 20% higher.
Many of those reading this may remember being taught about grocery store price tags and unit costs in math class. This is the fine print on the price tag that tells you how much you are paying per ounce or lb. This is a useful tool that I don’t think is being taught as much in the classroom. It allows you to make wiser purchase decisions at the grocery store. If you have kids, it may be a good idea to teach them this, so they develop smarter shopping habits.
_*Some of the items on this list are part of our household routine by now. They helped us out when we were building our small house without a bank loan.*_
*1. Roast & grind coffee at home*








We buy our coffee beans from bulk suppliers online. Coffee Bean Corral has good prices on green coffee beans in 5-132 lb bags. We typically buy 10 or 25 lbs bags and then vacuum seal the green coffee beans in quart size bags for long-term storage. Green coffee beans keep for years when sealed this way, so they are a good way to make sure you have coffee during times of shortages or financial trouble. We drink Bali Blue Moon and Mexican Chiapas most of the time. Both are certified organic and free trade. We roast it in a convection toaster oven or a cast iron pan in small batches as needed. Instead of paying $15 per lb or more, we drink some delicious coffee for half or less of that. The Bali Blue comes in at around $7 per lb after you account for the 20% loss of weight that comes from roasting. Mexican Chiapas is about $5.
If you don’t care about fancy varieties and blends, you can buy Colombian coffee beans for around $3 per lb.
*2. Buy tea in bulk & use a tea ball*
Years ago, I added up the cost of buying tea in boxes of 20 bags. The price was a staggering $45-$50 per lb to buy a pound of dried organic green tea in bags.
For $10 or less, you can purchase a pound of loose leaf organic green tea, or for under $15, you can get blends like Earl Gray. If you like to have a few bags of tea on the go, you can buy empty ones and fill them with your choice of tea or keep a 100 ct box of some basic tea on hand for those times.
Tea balls come in different sizes. You can get strainers that make a whole pot. If you’re a tea drinker, this is a simple thing that can save a ton of money.
Buying multiple bulk teas also offers you the opportunity to make your own blends.
*3. Buy staple foods in bulk*
These classic staples are much cheaper when purchased in bulk, can be used to make a wide variety of meals, and can store in your pantry for a very long time:

Rice
Beans
Flour
Cereals
Cooking Oil
Condiments
For guidance on how to buy and store bulks staples to create a deep pantry, read Peak Prosperity’s comprehensive *Guide To Home Food Storage*.
*4. Grow a garden.*
With organic salad greens selling for $7 per lb at the supermarket, it is not hard to see how even a small garden can cut down your grocery bill. For some tips on planning your garden, check out my PP article “Planning Your Spring Garden.”
*5. Subscribe to CSA boxes or online discount produce and food boxes like Misfits Market*
This winter, while our gardens were not productive, we subscribed to Misfits Market. I am happy with the quality and quantity of fruit and vegetables we received. You also get the option of adding on other healthy grocery items, including dry goods.
I pay $35 plus tax and $5.50 shipping for the base box. If I purchased everything at the grocery store that is included, I would easily pay double that. The last time I ordered the box and added dry goods and additional fruit, I spent around $112 for groceries that would have cost me $250 at my local grocery store.
*6. Always look for coupons when shopping online. I can usually find a 5% or better off coupon, especially on the first purchase.*
A simple search using your favorite search engine can yield a lot of coupons. I usually just search for the merchant name and put “coupon code” after it. Retailmenot.com and other sites typically yield the best codes.
*7. Produce part or all of your electricity*
Switching your home over to solar or other renewable energy sources is a big deal. It is simply not possible for some people because they either rent or don’t have the financial means to do it all at once. The beauty of solar power is that you can start small. Portable systems can help out those that do not own their home.
Solar power centers and panels come in a variety of sizes and price points. Over the years I’ve been sent a few of these in exchange for an honest review. Here are some that we use and recommend on our farm. I do not make any commission off recommending these products. We know that they perform well in a farm environment.
*Jackery Power Centers*– We have tested the 240, 500, and 1000 models. They all performed well. Matt and I gave the 240 to his parents, so they have some backup power in case of a power outage. His Dad uses it and a 50-watt panel to keep his electric bicycle batteries charged up.
*Goal Zero*– I have an older Yeti 400 that my Dad uses for backup power at his house. It has come in handy during winter storms. Goal Zero makes some larger units on wheels that are meant to act as a backup for an entire home. They are a good choice for people that want a system that works well right out of the box.
Not sure what type of renewable energy is best for you? Check out my previous article, “The Pros and Cons of Renewable Energy.”
*8. Find ways to cut down on energy costs*

Don’t leave lights on all the time.
Consider replacing your hot water heater with an on-demand unit or turning down the thermostat. While an on-demand has upfront costs, it could save you a lot of money over time.
Check for drafts and seal with foam insulation or caulk.
Avoid using air conditioners until you really cannot stand it or set the thermostat to a slightly higher temperature. Even a few degrees can save you money.
Look into solar energy programs through your power company. You may be able to get panels at a reduced cost and sell power back to the grid.
Look for energy vampires. Televisions, speakers, and chargers can all burn some electricity even when turned off. Some people have found that using a power strip that they turn off when not in use helps a lot.
Older appliances and electronics burn a lot more power than newer ones. My husband and I were given a used flat screen tv that was made 10 years ago. We did not use it long. It burned 10x the power of a newer model! Our older chest freezer used 5 amps of power, while the new chest freezer we bought burns a mere 1.5 amps! That really adds up over time. While I know getting rid of all your old appliances and electronics may not be realistic, please consider the energy consumption of older items if you are shopping for them used.
*9. Make your own beer or wine*








My husband and I have made beer for decades. It is easier if you buy a small 5-gallon kegging system. There are countless videos and websites online to help you get started. Wine takes longer to make, but there are some amazing wine kits out there, or you can make fruit wines from juice or fresh fruit if you find a good deal.
*10. Get a Soda Stream or kegging system and make your seltzer and soda*
Fizzy water costs a lot, and commercial sodas are usually made with high fructose corn syrup, something a lot more people are trying to avoid. We make a lot of seltzer water at home and flavor it with concentrates from Nature’s Flavors.
*11. Purchase a good water filter and water filter bottle rather than buying bottled water*
There are so many water filter options for your home. Brita makes attachments that go on your kitchen sink, or you can opt for a pitcher. Another option for those on the go is to buy a water filter bottle that you can refill anywhere. I used a water filter bottle in college all the time because I was used to drinking water that was not treated with chlorine or fluoride. Water filter bottles by brands like Lifestraw can also filter out environmental contaminants and bacteria that can make you sick.
*12. Find creative ways to avoid food waste. Make your leftovers count.*
It is incredible how much food is wasted because it is forgotten in the fridge. Soup is a good way to use up leftovers. Casseroles are another classic go-to. Pot pies are another option. A quick “leftover recipes” search online will yield a ton of different recipes to be inspired by.
*13. Make your own convenience foods and freeze them for easy meals during the workweek*
Below is a short list of foods that you can make ahead and freeze. You can purchase aluminum pans and other packaging from Amazon or restaurant supply companies.

Individual or family-sized pot pies
Meatloaf
Pizza
Vegetables and meat for slow cooker meals
Baby food purees
Stir Fry
*14. Utilize a slow cooker for delicious one-pot meals that don’t use a lot of electricity or other cooking fuel.*
I love using slow cookers for easy meals that I can make ahead of time. They are great for soup and cooking tougher cuts of meat. They also make it easy to cook meals in bulk that you can then eat as leftovers all week, again making your food budget stretch farther. Adam’s wife Ashley is addicted to her InstaPot pressure cooker, which yields similar results as a slow cooker but in a fraction of the time.
*15. Make treats for your pets.*
Have you ever added up how much you are paying per pound for pet treats? The number is shocking. If you pay $4 for an 8 oz bag, that’s $8 per lb. This means you can catch meat on sale and use it to bake treats or use a dehydrator to make snacks and save money. The ingredients you use are likely much higher quality than what pet companies are using. Dog biscuits are nothing more than some flavoring added to wheat flour and cornmeal. You can make a lot of dog biscuits on your own for just $10.
*16. Consider making your dog or cat food if what you normally feed is expensive.*
Consider that canned pet foods are 78% water. You’re paying for much more water than your are food.
Making your pet food is not always cheaper than buying. The only way to calculate your savings is to consider the cost of what your pet typically eats. If you’re buying dog food that costs $2 or more per lb or your pet requires a special diet, then you may be able to save some money making your own. Your veterinarian can help you plan out a home-cooked diet that is appropriate for sensitive dogs or those with health issues.
*17. Buy ‘open box’ shoes*
Living on a farm means going through some boots. Low quality will not hold up here. From a preparedness perspective, it’s a good idea always to have a new pair of good shoes stashed back.
Amazon Warehouse Deals often saves me $75-$100 on a good pair of boots. I keep a watch on Amazon Warehouse and regularly get shoes for a fraction of the retail cost. The boots I am wearing now are normally sold on Amazon for $130, but I paid $30.
If you’re a woman that wears a size ten or larger, try looking for men’s boots or shoes. You can find a lot of markdowns on size 8 or 9 men’s shoes in my experience.
*18. Purchase a chest freezer so you can take advantage of big sales*
As soon as we got electricity and a covered space on our property, we bought a chest freezer. Raising and butchering our own meat required a larger space unless we wanted to just pressure can it all. Even a smaller chest freezer can help out a lot because it allows you to stock up on meat or other foods when there is a good sale. We are ordering a lot from Instacart. When they have a good buy one get one free sale on chicken, I order 25 lbs and then repackage and freeze it. Local farms in your area may sell ¼ cow or pig shares that save you money. If that is too much meat for you at once, you might be able to find a friend or family member to split the order, so you both save.
Berries, peaches, cherries, and more are less expensive when in season. Buying a few bushels of fruit and freezing it can save a lot over buying small packs at the grocery store out of season.
*19. Change your own oil if you can*
If you know how to change your car’s oil on your own, you can save over 50% on each oil change. YouTube is chock full of videos to teach you how to do this if you don’t already know how.
Having the added know-how of basic auto maintenance is also a key resilience skill. Both for possible tougher times ahead, or just the run-of-the-mill caretaking of your primary form of transportation.
*20. Bake your own bread*








Bread is quite easy to make. I highly recommend the book “Artisan Bread in 5 Minutes a Day”. Using this method, you can mix up a batch of bread dough every week and keep it in your fridge. When you want a loaf, break off a chunk of dough, shape it, let it rise, and bake. You can also make a lot of bread at once and freeze the loaves and unthaw as needed.
*21. If you read ebooks a lot, shop for used books rather than ebooks. They’re often much cheaper, and you can pass them along to others later.*
I like my Kindle, but an electronic book’s cost is higher than the cost of a used copy for many titles. For newer books, the hardcover cost is often very close to the price of the ebook. Even if I have to buy a new book, I opt for the hardcover because I can resell it online, pass it along to someone else, or donate it to my local library to either put in the main circulation or sell it to raise money.
*22. Start keeping a few laying hens in your backyard*








Rules for chickens vary if you live in town. Many small and medium-sized towns have passed ordinances that allow for some laying hens but no roosters. One hen per household member is often enough to keep the household in fresh eggs. If you want a specific breed of hen, online hatcheries now allow for smaller orders for an additional fee. If you have neighbors or other family members that want a few chicks, a single larger order of chicks is more cost-effective.
Check out Peak Prosperity’s excellent guide “Raising Your Own Chickens” for the details of becoming a backyard chicken farmer.
*23. Shop discount grocery stores for food you will use soon*
When my husband and I were living in a camper and building our house, we bought a lot of food at discount stores that salvaged either damaged boxes or food that was close to expiration dates. Most of the food was high quality and organic, but it had to be eaten soon. We saved 50-70% over typical prices. Some of these types of stores you have to be careful at, particularly if they offer salvage goods. Look at expiration dates so you can make a good buying decision.
*24. Look for open or damaged box deals on eBay for specialty items*
I started using eBay more for everything from automotive and small engine parts to household goods during the pandemic. Now that I’m pregnant, I’ve been stocking up on baby supplies over the last few months. I recently saved over $100 on a single must-have item because the box had been opened and slightly damaged. There’s nothing wrong with buying used with many items, though you will want to avoid buying food and medical items as open box for health and sanitary reasons.
*25. Split large bulk food orders with friends or family*
Shipping costs can be reduced, and large food orders can become more manageable when split with friends or family. The price of staple goods can go down substantially when bought in volume. Buying 500 lbs of flour may be too much for one household, but when split with 2-3 families, it adds up to some great savings for all.
*26. Use old windows or shower doors to make a cold frame*
Over a decade ago, we were given some salvaged construction materials from a remodeled house. The two shower doors we received were not usable in the house we were building at the time, so my husband used them to cover a small cold frame made with concrete block sides. It is impossible to say just how many hundreds of dollars worth of vegetables we have eaten as a result. Old windows are another usable option. Some creative types make entire greenhouses out of salvaged household windows and doors.
*27. Invest in perennials like fruit trees or berry bushes*








Quality fruit can be expensive, especially if you are buying it out of season in the frozen section. According to Stark Bros, a single apple tree can produce over $658 of organic apples per year at $1.95 per lb. Over 16 year’s that is over $10,000 of apples! Consider columnar apple trees if you want to grow apples in a portable container. The yield is lower, but you can take them with you if you have to move.
A blueberry bush, when in full production, can produce over $100 worth of blueberries, and they are very easy to grow. You don’t need a big space — you can grow a nice-yielding blueberry bush in a large pot.
*28. Do your hair at home*
I was never a big fan of paying a barber/hairdresser a lot of money to do something I feel I can do myself. My husband and my father feel the same way as I do, so I take care of their haircutting needs.
And my husband cuts mine. He has learned how to do more complicated haircuts on me and I love both the savings and the personal value of the cut. In my area, haircuts cost $15-$60 depending on where you go and what extra services you want — some hairdressers will even serve you a beer in the Asheville area, but it sure adds a lot to the cost!
*29. Avoid extra trips for shopping and other errands*
Extra trips can really add up in a world of rising fuel costs. Consider how much extra time you are spending on all those short trips that could be used towards something that benefits your household budget more. Less time in the car is more time to garden, for example. If you work in town, try to do your shopping while you are there rather than making a separate trip on your day off. You may not feel like shopping after a long day at work, but by doing so, you will have more time on your days off for other things or just relaxing with your family from time to time.
Shopping online and picking up your order can save a lot of time and get you home faster. If you can arrange a pick-up right after you get off work, then you are going to save a ton of time, gas, and wear and tear on your vehicle over the years. Another benefit is that letting people at stores put your order together helps support jobs in your area.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

brucew said:


> How To Fight Price Inflation At Home



...and during the pandemic the top 9 billionaires gained $360 billion USD in wealth. Yes, 9 people, and that is billion with a B.


----------



## zontar




----------



## vadsy

brucew said:


> Randomly came across this, thought would pass along. Lot's won't apply and many everyone knows, but a few good tips nonetheless.
> 
> 
> *How To Fight Price Inflation At Home*
> Inflation is a big topic right now.
> The $trillions in fresh worldwide stimulus are causing the price of nearly everything we depend on to rise sharply in price, as this chart from February shows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note how both Bitcoin and Ethereum have increased a further ~50% since this chart was made just a month ago.)
> Adam has had a number of excellent interviews recently with highly experienced economists, analysts and investors — like *Ed Butowsky*, *Grant Williams*, *Jim Rogers*, *Jim Bianco*, *Luke Gromen*, *Steen Jakobsen* and others — who are extremely concerned of the secular era of rising inflation they see us headed into. And these interviews contain a lot of valuable guidance about how to position your portfolio accordingly.
> But I’d like to offer some guidance that everyone, regardless of net worth, can follow to help insulate their home budget against the threat of rising prices.
> I offer 29 steps below — some big, some small — that my husband and I are implementing in our own life. And while these steps save money, they don’t sacrifice quality of life. No one (including me!) wants to lower their living conditions if they don’t have to.
> *Start by looking for hidden inflation at the grocery store*
> Remember when sugar came in 5 lb bags? Now that same sugar comes in a 4 lb bag but costs the same. Orange juice containers have had ounces shaved off, too.
> This is an easy way for manufacturers to make up for rising costs without raising the actual sticker price at the grocery store. People don’t notice as quickly or protest as much as they would if their grocery bill suddenly shot 20% higher.
> Many of those reading this may remember being taught about grocery store price tags and unit costs in math class. This is the fine print on the price tag that tells you how much you are paying per ounce or lb. This is a useful tool that I don’t think is being taught as much in the classroom. It allows you to make wiser purchase decisions at the grocery store. If you have kids, it may be a good idea to teach them this, so they develop smarter shopping habits.
> _*Some of the items on this list are part of our household routine by now. They helped us out when we were building our small house without a bank loan.*_
> *1. Roast & grind coffee at home*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We buy our coffee beans from bulk suppliers online. Coffee Bean Corral has good prices on green coffee beans in 5-132 lb bags. We typically buy 10 or 25 lbs bags and then vacuum seal the green coffee beans in quart size bags for long-term storage. Green coffee beans keep for years when sealed this way, so they are a good way to make sure you have coffee during times of shortages or financial trouble. We drink Bali Blue Moon and Mexican Chiapas most of the time. Both are certified organic and free trade. We roast it in a convection toaster oven or a cast iron pan in small batches as needed. Instead of paying $15 per lb or more, we drink some delicious coffee for half or less of that. The Bali Blue comes in at around $7 per lb after you account for the 20% loss of weight that comes from roasting. Mexican Chiapas is about $5.
> If you don’t care about fancy varieties and blends, you can buy Colombian coffee beans for around $3 per lb.
> *2. Buy tea in bulk & use a tea ball*
> Years ago, I added up the cost of buying tea in boxes of 20 bags. The price was a staggering $45-$50 per lb to buy a pound of dried organic green tea in bags.
> For $10 or less, you can purchase a pound of loose leaf organic green tea, or for under $15, you can get blends like Earl Gray. If you like to have a few bags of tea on the go, you can buy empty ones and fill them with your choice of tea or keep a 100 ct box of some basic tea on hand for those times.
> Tea balls come in different sizes. You can get strainers that make a whole pot. If you’re a tea drinker, this is a simple thing that can save a ton of money.
> Buying multiple bulk teas also offers you the opportunity to make your own blends.
> *3. Buy staple foods in bulk*
> These classic staples are much cheaper when purchased in bulk, can be used to make a wide variety of meals, and can store in your pantry for a very long time:
> 
> Rice
> Beans
> Flour
> Cereals
> Cooking Oil
> Condiments
> For guidance on how to buy and store bulks staples to create a deep pantry, read Peak Prosperity’s comprehensive *Guide To Home Food Storage*.
> *4. Grow a garden.*
> With organic salad greens selling for $7 per lb at the supermarket, it is not hard to see how even a small garden can cut down your grocery bill. For some tips on planning your garden, check out my PP article “Planning Your Spring Garden.”
> *5. Subscribe to CSA boxes or online discount produce and food boxes like Misfits Market*
> This winter, while our gardens were not productive, we subscribed to Misfits Market. I am happy with the quality and quantity of fruit and vegetables we received. You also get the option of adding on other healthy grocery items, including dry goods.
> I pay $35 plus tax and $5.50 shipping for the base box. If I purchased everything at the grocery store that is included, I would easily pay double that. The last time I ordered the box and added dry goods and additional fruit, I spent around $112 for groceries that would have cost me $250 at my local grocery store.
> *6. Always look for coupons when shopping online. I can usually find a 5% or better off coupon, especially on the first purchase.*
> A simple search using your favorite search engine can yield a lot of coupons. I usually just search for the merchant name and put “coupon code” after it. Retailmenot.com and other sites typically yield the best codes.
> *7. Produce part or all of your electricity*
> Switching your home over to solar or other renewable energy sources is a big deal. It is simply not possible for some people because they either rent or don’t have the financial means to do it all at once. The beauty of solar power is that you can start small. Portable systems can help out those that do not own their home.
> Solar power centers and panels come in a variety of sizes and price points. Over the years I’ve been sent a few of these in exchange for an honest review. Here are some that we use and recommend on our farm. I do not make any commission off recommending these products. We know that they perform well in a farm environment.
> *Jackery Power Centers*– We have tested the 240, 500, and 1000 models. They all performed well. Matt and I gave the 240 to his parents, so they have some backup power in case of a power outage. His Dad uses it and a 50-watt panel to keep his electric bicycle batteries charged up.
> *Goal Zero*– I have an older Yeti 400 that my Dad uses for backup power at his house. It has come in handy during winter storms. Goal Zero makes some larger units on wheels that are meant to act as a backup for an entire home. They are a good choice for people that want a system that works well right out of the box.
> Not sure what type of renewable energy is best for you? Check out my previous article, “The Pros and Cons of Renewable Energy.”
> *8. Find ways to cut down on energy costs*
> 
> Don’t leave lights on all the time.
> Consider replacing your hot water heater with an on-demand unit or turning down the thermostat. While an on-demand has upfront costs, it could save you a lot of money over time.
> Check for drafts and seal with foam insulation or caulk.
> Avoid using air conditioners until you really cannot stand it or set the thermostat to a slightly higher temperature. Even a few degrees can save you money.
> Look into solar energy programs through your power company. You may be able to get panels at a reduced cost and sell power back to the grid.
> Look for energy vampires. Televisions, speakers, and chargers can all burn some electricity even when turned off. Some people have found that using a power strip that they turn off when not in use helps a lot.
> Older appliances and electronics burn a lot more power than newer ones. My husband and I were given a used flat screen tv that was made 10 years ago. We did not use it long. It burned 10x the power of a newer model! Our older chest freezer used 5 amps of power, while the new chest freezer we bought burns a mere 1.5 amps! That really adds up over time. While I know getting rid of all your old appliances and electronics may not be realistic, please consider the energy consumption of older items if you are shopping for them used.
> *9. Make your own beer or wine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I have made beer for decades. It is easier if you buy a small 5-gallon kegging system. There are countless videos and websites online to help you get started. Wine takes longer to make, but there are some amazing wine kits out there, or you can make fruit wines from juice or fresh fruit if you find a good deal.
> *10. Get a Soda Stream or kegging system and make your seltzer and soda*
> Fizzy water costs a lot, and commercial sodas are usually made with high fructose corn syrup, something a lot more people are trying to avoid. We make a lot of seltzer water at home and flavor it with concentrates from Nature’s Flavors.
> *11. Purchase a good water filter and water filter bottle rather than buying bottled water*
> There are so many water filter options for your home. Brita makes attachments that go on your kitchen sink, or you can opt for a pitcher. Another option for those on the go is to buy a water filter bottle that you can refill anywhere. I used a water filter bottle in college all the time because I was used to drinking water that was not treated with chlorine or fluoride. Water filter bottles by brands like Lifestraw can also filter out environmental contaminants and bacteria that can make you sick.
> *12. Find creative ways to avoid food waste. Make your leftovers count.*
> It is incredible how much food is wasted because it is forgotten in the fridge. Soup is a good way to use up leftovers. Casseroles are another classic go-to. Pot pies are another option. A quick “leftover recipes” search online will yield a ton of different recipes to be inspired by.
> *13. Make your own convenience foods and freeze them for easy meals during the workweek*
> Below is a short list of foods that you can make ahead and freeze. You can purchase aluminum pans and other packaging from Amazon or restaurant supply companies.
> 
> Individual or family-sized pot pies
> Meatloaf
> Pizza
> Vegetables and meat for slow cooker meals
> Baby food purees
> Stir Fry
> *14. Utilize a slow cooker for delicious one-pot meals that don’t use a lot of electricity or other cooking fuel.*
> I love using slow cookers for easy meals that I can make ahead of time. They are great for soup and cooking tougher cuts of meat. They also make it easy to cook meals in bulk that you can then eat as leftovers all week, again making your food budget stretch farther. Adam’s wife Ashley is addicted to her InstaPot pressure cooker, which yields similar results as a slow cooker but in a fraction of the time.
> *15. Make treats for your pets.*
> Have you ever added up how much you are paying per pound for pet treats? The number is shocking. If you pay $4 for an 8 oz bag, that’s $8 per lb. This means you can catch meat on sale and use it to bake treats or use a dehydrator to make snacks and save money. The ingredients you use are likely much higher quality than what pet companies are using. Dog biscuits are nothing more than some flavoring added to wheat flour and cornmeal. You can make a lot of dog biscuits on your own for just $10.
> *16. Consider making your dog or cat food if what you normally feed is expensive.*
> Consider that canned pet foods are 78% water. You’re paying for much more water than your are food.
> Making your pet food is not always cheaper than buying. The only way to calculate your savings is to consider the cost of what your pet typically eats. If you’re buying dog food that costs $2 or more per lb or your pet requires a special diet, then you may be able to save some money making your own. Your veterinarian can help you plan out a home-cooked diet that is appropriate for sensitive dogs or those with health issues.
> *17. Buy ‘open box’ shoes*
> Living on a farm means going through some boots. Low quality will not hold up here. From a preparedness perspective, it’s a good idea always to have a new pair of good shoes stashed back.
> Amazon Warehouse Deals often saves me $75-$100 on a good pair of boots. I keep a watch on Amazon Warehouse and regularly get shoes for a fraction of the retail cost. The boots I am wearing now are normally sold on Amazon for $130, but I paid $30.
> If you’re a woman that wears a size ten or larger, try looking for men’s boots or shoes. You can find a lot of markdowns on size 8 or 9 men’s shoes in my experience.
> *18. Purchase a chest freezer so you can take advantage of big sales*
> As soon as we got electricity and a covered space on our property, we bought a chest freezer. Raising and butchering our own meat required a larger space unless we wanted to just pressure can it all. Even a smaller chest freezer can help out a lot because it allows you to stock up on meat or other foods when there is a good sale. We are ordering a lot from Instacart. When they have a good buy one get one free sale on chicken, I order 25 lbs and then repackage and freeze it. Local farms in your area may sell ¼ cow or pig shares that save you money. If that is too much meat for you at once, you might be able to find a friend or family member to split the order, so you both save.
> Berries, peaches, cherries, and more are less expensive when in season. Buying a few bushels of fruit and freezing it can save a lot over buying small packs at the grocery store out of season.
> *19. Change your own oil if you can*
> If you know how to change your car’s oil on your own, you can save over 50% on each oil change. YouTube is chock full of videos to teach you how to do this if you don’t already know how.
> Having the added know-how of basic auto maintenance is also a key resilience skill. Both for possible tougher times ahead, or just the run-of-the-mill caretaking of your primary form of transportation.
> *20. Bake your own bread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bread is quite easy to make. I highly recommend the book “Artisan Bread in 5 Minutes a Day”. Using this method, you can mix up a batch of bread dough every week and keep it in your fridge. When you want a loaf, break off a chunk of dough, shape it, let it rise, and bake. You can also make a lot of bread at once and freeze the loaves and unthaw as needed.
> *21. If you read ebooks a lot, shop for used books rather than ebooks. They’re often much cheaper, and you can pass them along to others later.*
> I like my Kindle, but an electronic book’s cost is higher than the cost of a used copy for many titles. For newer books, the hardcover cost is often very close to the price of the ebook. Even if I have to buy a new book, I opt for the hardcover because I can resell it online, pass it along to someone else, or donate it to my local library to either put in the main circulation or sell it to raise money.
> *22. Start keeping a few laying hens in your backyard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules for chickens vary if you live in town. Many small and medium-sized towns have passed ordinances that allow for some laying hens but no roosters. One hen per household member is often enough to keep the household in fresh eggs. If you want a specific breed of hen, online hatcheries now allow for smaller orders for an additional fee. If you have neighbors or other family members that want a few chicks, a single larger order of chicks is more cost-effective.
> Check out Peak Prosperity’s excellent guide “Raising Your Own Chickens” for the details of becoming a backyard chicken farmer.
> *23. Shop discount grocery stores for food you will use soon*
> When my husband and I were living in a camper and building our house, we bought a lot of food at discount stores that salvaged either damaged boxes or food that was close to expiration dates. Most of the food was high quality and organic, but it had to be eaten soon. We saved 50-70% over typical prices. Some of these types of stores you have to be careful at, particularly if they offer salvage goods. Look at expiration dates so you can make a good buying decision.
> *24. Look for open or damaged box deals on eBay for specialty items*
> I started using eBay more for everything from automotive and small engine parts to household goods during the pandemic. Now that I’m pregnant, I’ve been stocking up on baby supplies over the last few months. I recently saved over $100 on a single must-have item because the box had been opened and slightly damaged. There’s nothing wrong with buying used with many items, though you will want to avoid buying food and medical items as open box for health and sanitary reasons.
> *25. Split large bulk food orders with friends or family*
> Shipping costs can be reduced, and large food orders can become more manageable when split with friends or family. The price of staple goods can go down substantially when bought in volume. Buying 500 lbs of flour may be too much for one household, but when split with 2-3 families, it adds up to some great savings for all.
> *26. Use old windows or shower doors to make a cold frame*
> Over a decade ago, we were given some salvaged construction materials from a remodeled house. The two shower doors we received were not usable in the house we were building at the time, so my husband used them to cover a small cold frame made with concrete block sides. It is impossible to say just how many hundreds of dollars worth of vegetables we have eaten as a result. Old windows are another usable option. Some creative types make entire greenhouses out of salvaged household windows and doors.
> *27. Invest in perennials like fruit trees or berry bushes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality fruit can be expensive, especially if you are buying it out of season in the frozen section. According to Stark Bros, a single apple tree can produce over $658 of organic apples per year at $1.95 per lb. Over 16 year’s that is over $10,000 of apples! Consider columnar apple trees if you want to grow apples in a portable container. The yield is lower, but you can take them with you if you have to move.
> A blueberry bush, when in full production, can produce over $100 worth of blueberries, and they are very easy to grow. You don’t need a big space — you can grow a nice-yielding blueberry bush in a large pot.
> *28. Do your hair at home*
> I was never a big fan of paying a barber/hairdresser a lot of money to do something I feel I can do myself. My husband and my father feel the same way as I do, so I take care of their haircutting needs.
> And my husband cuts mine. He has learned how to do more complicated haircuts on me and I love both the savings and the personal value of the cut. In my area, haircuts cost $15-$60 depending on where you go and what extra services you want — some hairdressers will even serve you a beer in the Asheville area, but it sure adds a lot to the cost!
> *29. Avoid extra trips for shopping and other errands*
> Extra trips can really add up in a world of rising fuel costs. Consider how much extra time you are spending on all those short trips that could be used towards something that benefits your household budget more. Less time in the car is more time to garden, for example. If you work in town, try to do your shopping while you are there rather than making a separate trip on your day off. You may not feel like shopping after a long day at work, but by doing so, you will have more time on your days off for other things or just relaxing with your family from time to time.
> Shopping online and picking up your order can save a lot of time and get you home faster. If you can arrange a pick-up right after you get off work, then you are going to save a ton of time, gas, and wear and tear on your vehicle over the years. Another benefit is that letting people at stores put your order together helps support jobs in your area.


----------



## brucew




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Oh, you'll still be here when I get out?


----------



## brucew




----------



## brucew




----------



## Lola




----------



## silvertonebetty

I was on my home when I realized I didn’t have my keys on me. I forgot them at work. Glad I got my driver to stop so I could check


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 356437


Anyone brave enough to try this one yet??


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> Anyone brave enough to try this one yet??


I did. It's a good chuckle.


----------



## brucew

Cotton mill workers, 1910


----------



## brucew

Henry Ford standing next to the first and 10 millionth model T


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> I was on my home when I realized I didn’t have my keys on me. I forgot them at work. Glad I got my driver to stop so I could check
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn’t have a key. Everyone was a way. I just opened up the basement window and shinnied my way in the window and down on the floor. Done that a few times.


----------



## Lola




----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> I didn’t have a key. Everyone was a way. I just opened up the basement window and shinnied my way in the window and down on the floor. Done that a few times.


Been there before.


----------



## silvertonebetty

When for a drive today. Decided to see how the feilds were coming and man the service trails are garbage today , in no way would I have thought two days of warm weather could cause so much of a mess.






































For the most part I was following the trail left from a dump truck . The odd thing is the older I get the more I enjoy the smell of a farm, I guess it just smells like home.









There’s the homestead. They have around 400 beef cattle there at any given time


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> The odd thing is the older I get the more I enjoy the smell of a farm


I like driving with my windows down out in the country because of that.
Except when they spray the fields with manure. lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

brucew said:


> Cotton mill workers, 1910
> View attachment 356722


see the cotton mote that covers them head to foot? well, back then, before there was sophisticated hvac equipment to clean the air, the inside of a textile mill looked like it was snowing. that was just what you could see. what you couldn't see, was the gazillions of cotton strands floating in the air that weren't clumped up. they went into your lungs, and caused bysinosis. a disease very much like what you get from asbestos. chances are very high that no one in that pic lived to be 40, and they died trying to breathe


----------



## zontar




----------



## silvertonebetty

Hahaha I never knew you could use gif here . Terry makes me laugh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucew




----------



## silvertonebetty

brucew said:


> View attachment 356884













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Verne

What kind of meat do priests eat??



Nun


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Muppets and ACDC=great combo


----------



## jb welder




----------



## keto

jb welder said:


>


QE2, right?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

So I referred to this person as Native American. Got my ass handed to me on a silver platter. I should of addressed this person as First Nations. I knew but I didn’t. Did you know this?


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> So I referred to this person as Native American. Got my ass handed to me on a silver platter. I should of addressed this person as First Nations. I knew but I didn’t. Did you know this?


Also, they're Canadian, eh?!


----------



## Jim Wellington

Lola said:


> So I referred to this person as Native American. Got my ass handed to me on a silver platter. I should of addressed this person as First Nations. I knew but I didn’t. Did you know this?


Yes...I have along history of interaction with First Nations people...Don`t use any specific identifier when talking with anyone non-white. It`s the only safe option for Caucasians.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> So I referred to this person as Native American. Got my ass handed to me on a silver platter. I should of addressed this person as First Nations. I knew but I didn’t. Did you know this?



Well, I think we all know that people are generally too sensitive for their own good.

I've long ago lost track of what the PC terms for many things are.

What do you call a black person now? There are obviously offensive terms that have been used toward black people, but THOSE terms are ok to use as long as you're black yourself.....

I'm of mixed descent, some Miq Maq blood, some French.

Why would Native American be offensive? Because it says American?

Then you have the delusional notion that there are more than two genders....

It's tough to avoid offending people so inclined to be offended.


----------



## Guitar101

From now on I would like to be called the "Bastard Great Grandson of a 19th century Englishman"


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Im sure there is more to your story Lola.
Im Ojibwe from Sagamok Anishnawbek F.N. also grew up in Six Nations of the Grand River. 
Normally who i am and what i am never comes up in conversation.
I dont normally care what kind of European Canadian im speaking to as such im sure no one cares what kind of Europeanized Canadian Indian i am.
You can just say Native guy or women. Its cool.


----------



## laristotle

Y'all can call me an earthling.


----------



## brucew

cheezyridr said:


> chances are very high that no one in that pic lived to be 40, and they died trying to breathe


Not to mention those little kids' job was to scoot around under the running machines to clear clumps of cotton that fell through to the floor.
Mind numbing noise, thousands of moving parts and little kids scooting around on all fours with the moving parts inches above their heads.
Many were killed, likely a lot more horribly maimed.
111 years ago seems eternity, but really it's only what, 5 generations? Maybe 6?


----------



## brucew

No caption on this one, thought the flares interesting, never seen that before. Guessing not a coal mine.


----------



## brucew

French cavalry, to me this pic pretty much describes WW1.


----------



## brucew

Enough of that, here's an engine for the titanic. Note man standing lower left for scale.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

brucew said:


> Not to mention those little kids' job was to scoot around under the running machines to clear clumps of cotton that fell through to the floor.
> Mind numbing noise, thousands of moving parts and little kids scooting around on all fours with the moving parts inches above their heads.
> Many were killed, likely a lot more horribly maimed.
> 111 years ago seems eternity, but really it's only what, 5 generations? Maybe 6?


Ahh the good old days of unregulated capitalism. (sarcasm)


----------



## oldjoat

brucew said:


> French cavalry, to me this pic pretty much describes WW1.


heading away from the front lines ?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lola said:


> So I referred to this person as Native American. Got my ass handed to me on a silver platter. I should of addressed this person as First Nations. I knew but I didn’t. Did you know this?


I would never berate someone who was obviously trying to make an effort to do/say the right thing. At most, I would politely, in a friendly way, correct them. My goal would be to encourage the behaviour...slightly amended. Sounds like the person was an asshole anyhow. Fuck ‘em! Next time, just say, I’m sorry, I’m not sure of the correct terminology, can I just call you asshole?


----------



## oldjoat

1000 likes !!!!


----------



## oldjoat

my last encounter with an "offended" person ended up with :

" pardon me , but I still don't give a rats ass if you are offended ... good day "


----------



## jb welder

keto said:


> QE2, right?


Yes. And sister Margaret Rose.


----------



## cheezyridr

brucew said:


> Not to mention those little kids' job was to scoot around under the running machines to clear clumps of cotton that fell through to the floor.
> Mind numbing noise, thousands of moving parts and little kids scooting around on all fours with the moving parts inches above their heads.
> Many were killed, likely a lot more horribly maimed.
> 111 years ago seems eternity, but really it's only what, 5 generations? Maybe 6?


i worked doing hvac for textile mills exclusively for 10 yrs. i know exactly what that's like, because i did it myself, and even scarier stuff. i have hung duct while standing on running machines. you had to time everything you did, because a robot vaccum runs back and forth across the top of the machine. you had to step over the robot without contacting it, or it shut off the machine, and set off an alarm. if you screwed up, there was hell to pay. that said, i worked some of the most advanced equipment i have ever seen, even to this day. when i walked into the mil on day 1, it looked like a snow storm in there. when i left, the air was cleaner inside the plant, than outside. the same company also made parts for nasa's mission control, and they also made the yellow boxes you see on a pole that controls traffic lights.



Jim DaddyO said:


> Ahh the good old days of unregulated capitalism. (sarcasm)


when i worked in there in the 90's before textiles left america, even regulated was not very...worker friendly. 
in many places, mill workers were tested monthly for breathing problems. you had to blow into this thing that looked like a bong. inside was a ball. you had to be able to float the ball between 2 lines for a certain amount of time. one you began to show signs of trouble, no one told you anything. they'd start picking on you for any tiny thing they could come up with until your record showed enough "infractions" for h.r. to fire you. they ALWAYS got rid of people before they got too bad, to avoid paying disability. it didn't matter if you were the guy who sweeps the floor, or the mill manager. everyone got the same treatment


----------



## Jim DaddyO

cheezyridr said:


> when i worked in there in the 90's before textiles left america, even regulated was not very...worker friendly


I would bet not much has changed in the last couple of decades...lol.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

oldjoat said:


> my last encounter with an "offended" person ended up with :
> 
> " pardon me , but I still don't give a rats ass if you are offended ... good day "


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> So I referred to this person as Native American. Got my ass handed to me on a silver platter. I should of addressed this person as First Nations. I knew but I didn’t. Did you know this?


The former is the terminology used south of our border, while the latter is used here. I may be incorrect, but I don't think our American cousins make any distinction akin to the distinction we make here between First Nation, Inuit and Metis. And for those deservedly proud of their heritage, the "nation" part is an important qualifier that "Native American" does not convey. And, as some here have noted, First Nations generally have no affiliation with "America" (with the possible exception of those Nations straddling the Canada-US border). So I can see why a person *might* take offense. But as Thunderboy amply illustrates, shrugging off vs reacting is really a personality difference, than any sort of group trait. Humans of any and every kind are always at different stages of coming to terms with, and feeling secure in, their identity.

Going in the opposite direction, our employment equity legislation makes no distinction between any of the groups that might describe themselves as "racialized". Within the legislation, a Korean = a Bangladeshi = a Filipino = a Congolese = a Columbian mestizo. All are considered as "visible minority". If you hire enough Japanese persons to hit your legal quota of "vismin", you can ignore all the black applicants you want until the lawsuit comes. Similarly, no legal distinction is made regarding disabilities. Hire enough people with bum knees or limited vision and you can keep out all the folks with learning disabilities you want.

That's admittedly a very jaundiced view, and I have no data to suggest this is how employers behave. But the fact remains that subgroups within legally protected groups can be placed in competition with each other should an employer feel compelled to pursue their biases, since the law does not specify. The important thing is you gotta like people, you gotta get along, and you gotta be fair. I don't find that too much to ask for.


----------



## mhammer

brucew said:


> Not to mention those little kids' job was to scoot around under the running machines to clear clumps of cotton that fell through to the floor.
> Mind numbing noise, thousands of moving parts and little kids scooting around on all fours with the moving parts inches above their heads.
> Many were killed, likely a lot more horribly maimed.
> 111 years ago seems eternity, but really it's only what, 5 generations? Maybe 6?


Not remotely close to the same working conditions, but was anyone here ever employed as a "pin boy"? (I imagine at least 60% of those here have absolutely no idea what I'm talking about.)


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## oldjoat

the days before automatic setters 
and feet dangling .....


----------



## Guitar101

mhammer said:


> Not remotely close to the same working conditions, but was anyone here ever employed as a "pin boy"? (I imagine at least 60% of those here have absolutely no idea what I'm talking about.)


If your talking bowling pins. Yes I did. Hung out around the bowling alley in Port Hope. I think we got 6 cents per game setting up pins if I remember correctly.


----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> the "nation" part is an important qualifier that "Native American" does not convey


I think in the US, they refer to 'tribes'.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Y'all can call me an earthling.


Not my first thought, but OK...




I’m totally kidding. You know someone was gonna say it.


----------



## blueshores_guy

mhammer said:


> Not remotely close to the same working conditions, but was anyone here ever employed as a "pin boy"? (I imagine at least 60% of those here have absolutely no idea what I'm talking about.)


Well, yeah. Last year of high school I babysat at the local bowling emporium (8 lanes, I think). 7 to 11pm, Tuesday and Thursday nights. $2 per hour. Basically I sat at the top of lane 1 and waited for one of the automated stringed-fetch-the-pins contraptions to get tied up. Then I'd hike it down an extremely narrow shelf to the affected lane, jump down into the pit, sort out the strings/pins, and the machine would reset itself. Pretty boring stuff. I remember doing my math homework and reading Poe while waiting for something to do. There was always a break at 9pm when the league teams changed. Ashtrays needed dumping. High class job, but it paid for gas.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> I would never berate someone who was obviously trying to make an effort to do/say the right thing. At most, I would politely, in a friendly way, correct them. My goal would be to encourage the behaviour...slightly amended. Sounds like the person was an asshole anyhow. Fuck ‘em! Next time, just say, I’m sorry, I’m not sure of the correct terminology, can I just call you asshole?


Hey JB thx for your reply. Awesome!


----------



## Lola

PAT TRAVERS! OMG he is incredible. I have been binge listening to him on my lunches, walks etc. I am listening to a concert right now. I did a comparison of his playing between now and back in the late 70’s. He is so consistent, so talented. Crash and burn is what’s playing. Frank Marino is just his match made in heaven. What a crazy guitar player he is. They’re so perfect together. A new die hard fan has been born.


----------



## MarkM

There has been a movement in SK for our First Nations people to be called indigenous. I have grew up with Indians, First Nation, Metis, indigenous and many other derogatory terms all my life. I have coached this group at ball and hockey, my sons never thought they were any different. Now my Grandchildren are Metis and Indigenous.

Maybe some folks have to learn to get over it!


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> PAT TRAVERS! OMG he is incredible. I have been binge listening to him on my lunches, walks etc. I am listening to a concert right now. I did a comparison of his playing between now and back in the late 70’s. He is so consistent, so talented. Crash and burn is what’s playing. Frank Marino is just his match made in heaven. What a crazy guitar player he is. They’re so perfect together. A new die hard fan has been born.


Pat's an Ottawa boy.


----------



## Lola

Have you ever been practicing and you break your high e string etc. I get out a new set and just replace the broken string because there’s always tomorrow. I just need to play ! Lol


----------



## mhammer

blueshores_guy said:


> Well, yeah. Last year of high school I babysat at the local bowling emporium (8 lanes, I think). 7 to 11pm, Tuesday and Thursday nights. $2 per hour. Basically I sat at the top of lane 1 and waited for one of the automated stringed-fetch-the-pins contraptions to get tied up. Then I'd hike it down an extremely narrow shelf to the affected lane, jump down into the pit, sort out the strings/pins, and the machine would reset itself. Pretty boring stuff. I remember doing my math homework and reading Poe while waiting for something to do. There was always a break at 9pm when the league teams changed. Ashtrays needed dumping. High class job, but it paid for gas.


I taught at Mt. Allison in Sackville, NB, for a year. They had a small "bowling alley" of sorts with either 2 or 3 lanes IIRC. I never bowled there, but I can't imagine that the owner sprung for an automated set-up machine, given how little revenue the place must have generated. I would imagine the pin boy function was more like what Guitar101 described than what you describe.

Did the pin-boy send the ball back, or was there a mechanism to give it a shove down the return path?


----------



## blueshores_guy

Where I worked, the ball return was automated, and never screwed up. If one of the lanes needed its pins untangled per hour, that was a typical night. ZZZ. The worst problems I encountered working there was getting home afterwards. This was winter, and Barrie sometimes got lots of snow. My '58 Beetle (no snow tires), fortunately, was terribly underpowered, rear-heavy, and always seemed to get me home.


----------



## silvertonebetty

waitress I think my meal is a little undercooked


----------



## Thunderboy1975

MarkM said:


> There has been a movement in SK for our First Nations people to be called indigenous. I have grew up with Indians, First Nation, Metis, indigenous and many other derogatory terms all my life. I have coached this group at ball and hockey, my sons never thought they were any different. Now my Grandchildren are Metis and Indigenous.
> 
> Maybe some folks have to learn to get over it!


Trust me when i say that the least of our concerns is starting a movement to provide white folks a correct term that won't offend them.


----------



## greco

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Trust me when i say that *the least of our concerns* is starting a movement to provide white folks a correct term that won't offend them.


Please understand that I am being totally serious with this question as I would like to educate myself. 
I*n your personal opinion, what are the top three concerns? Thanks.*
If you are not comfortable answering my question in a public forum, I fully understand and apologize for asking.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

greco said:


> Please understand that I am being totally serious with this question as I would like to educate myself.
> I*n your personal opinion, what are the top three concerns? Thanks.*
> If you are not comfortable answering my question in a public forum, I fully understand and apologize for asking.


I'll talk guitars anytime.


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> I would bet not much has changed in the last couple of decades...lol.


i guess that would depend on what you would consider to be change. at some point in the later part of the 90's almost all of the textile mills closed in america, and the industry moved out of the country. there are not many here that still operate. the last job i had in that part of the trade, was a big one. it was supposed to last for 5 years, and we were about a year into it. i came to work one day, and they told me the rest of the job had been put on hold. we finished what we were working on that week, packed up our tools, and everyone went home. from what i was told, the price of raw cotton had changed, the mill closed up and sold off all the raw cotton they had, and shut down. same with all the other jobs. in a week i went from working 7 days/week 10 hrs/day in virginia, to looking for a job in delaware.


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> waitress I think my meal is a little undercooked


----------



## mhammer




----------



## oldjoat

laristotle said:


>


just knock the horns off and wipe the ass, then toss it on my plate.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lmao my friend is scared of his attic lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder

silvertonebetty said:


> Lmao my friend is scared of his addict lol


Attic?


----------



## LanceT

Adirondack?


----------



## silvertonebetty

jb welder said:


> Attic?


Stupid autocorrect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

the car aged better than they did ....


----------



## keto

oldjoat said:


> the car aged better than they did ....


Haha I thought the opposite, preferring the earlier look myself.


----------



## oldjoat

ahem ... the car body is still in great shape for its age ...


----------



## LanceT

keto said:


> Haha I thought the opposite, preferring the earlier look myself.


plus the dudes dressed better in the earlier photo.


----------



## spacebard

laristotle said:


> View attachment 357269


You can't move her , she is used as a support and the roof could fall.


----------



## Paul Running

Baby Moon to US Mag...looking good.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Have you ever been practicing and you break your high e string etc. I get out a new set and just replace the broken string because there’s always tomorrow. I just need to play ! Lol


i've watched darren break D strings with regularity, and occasionally A strings


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> i've watched darren break D strings with regularity, and occasionally A strings


'85. Bassist in a band that I was in broke his E string. He doesn't use a pick.


----------



## Sneaky

This is pretty random...


----------



## fretzel

Sneaky said:


> This is pretty random...


I'll just have the salad. Hold the creamy dressing.


----------



## Lola

Just getting back into this! Great Friday night playing. This whole album is so amazing! I just found this album is 45 years old. 45 yrs OMG gone in the blink of an eye!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sitting here on my Xbox on a online auction. So far I’m the winning bid at almost $400,000 on a gmc typhone . It be nice if the cash was real 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i've watched darren break D strings with regularity, and occasionally A strings


A D string? How? Never actually heard of anyone doing this. Was it bending or something like that?


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> A D string? How? Never actually heard of anyone doing this. Was it bending or something like that?


it's a combination of his insane right hand assault, and his love for a particular brand of strings that are rather cheap. he likes them, he plays 10's and 11's but he can still break them


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Robert1950 said:


> View attachment 357404


Kiss my shiny metal ass !!! Love Futurama. Just have to get my fiancee to watch it and change her mind on it. She "thinks" she doesn't like it.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> it's a combination of his insane right hand assault, and his love for a particular brand of strings that are rather cheap. he likes them, he plays 10's and 11's but he can still break them


Lmao!


----------



## Lola

I can hardly wait!


----------



## allthumbs56

Lola said:


> So I referred to this person as Native American. Got my ass handed to me on a silver platter. I should of addressed this person as First Nations. I knew but I didn’t. Did you know this?


I would refer to this person as "Bob" or "Janice", or "Reggie" - whatever their name is


----------



## SG-Rocker

Wolfie's doin alright!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Just had a visit from the fire department. Our fire alarm is super sensitive and Is connected straight to the local fire department. They told me “ your problem is your range isn’t vented to the outside.” Hopefully they can fix that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucew

Boris knows all the chords.


----------



## brucew




----------



## brucew

Wyatt Earp at home in LA, 1923


----------



## zontar

Cooler.


----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> Cooler.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


Say, how long is this clip? I’ve been watching it for almost 13 hours now.....


----------



## greco

Milkman said:


> Say, how long is this clip? I’ve been watching it for almost 13 hours now.....


Keep watching...I think it ends soon.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

If you're a young adult and want to buy a home, forget Toronto and Vancouver, and a lot of other places. Even if you have a decent paying job. I guess you could try to save for about the length of your working career for the down payment. The state of the housing market is shocking!

https://betterdwelling.com/canadian...ailure-and-not-even-a-big-crash-can-fix-it/#_


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Say, how long is this clip? I’ve been watching it for almost 13 hours now.....


I think POW's spent an average of 6 months in the cooler.


----------



## Milkman

greco said:


> Keep watching...I think it ends soon.


I gotta admit it gets good every few seconds. I know something BIG is going to happen soon...


----------



## Verne

@Milkman Don't go to the bathroom or fridge. You can guarantee he'll drop the ball at that moment. Then you have to start over.


----------



## Verne

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Went into a friend’s place and Joseph prince was on the television and he said “mental health issues is all in your head. “ what a fool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> If you're a young adult and want to buy a home, forget Toronto and Vancouver, and a lot of other places. Even if you have a decent paying job. I guess you could try to save for about the length of your working career for the down payment. The state of the housing market is shocking!
> 
> Canadian Property Bubble Nears Systemic Failure, And Not Even A Big Crash Can Fix It | Better Dwelling


I completely agree. On the news a house in Toronto went for $600 k over asking price! That’s just insanity.


----------



## Lola

SG-Rocker said:


> Wolfie's doin alright!


Holy shite man! That was so exciting. Thank you for the introduction. I haven’t really been listening to as much VH since he died let alone Wolfie. He’s so talented. I like his style. You can see he has some cool tricks up his sleeve just like his old man.


----------



## zontar




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 357602


SPENT!!!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I completely agree. On the news a house in Toronto went for $600 k over asking price! That’s just insanity.


The average price for a home in the Kitchener / Waterloo area is over $900,000. now.

The houses are not much nicer or bigger than mine.

THAT's nuts.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## greco

Milkman said:


> The average price for a home in the Kitchener / Waterloo area is over $900,000. now.


Our house is definitely helping to keep that average from going higher.


----------



## Milkman

greco said:


> Our house is definitely helping to keep that average from going higher.



LOL, have you had an appraisal lately?


----------



## mhammer

Prices in our neighbourhood have been skyrocketing. Some neighbours/friends, three doors down, are putting their home up for sale later this week. I don't think their motivation is specifically the covid price-spike. He had a significant head injury a little over a year ago, and the stairs have been a little risky for him since then. Equally important, they own two rental properties in addition to the house and cottage; one being a single-floor condo. So it's not as if they'd find themselves scrambling for somewhere affordable to live after selling. They garden a lot, being from the St. Catherines area originally. But any appetite for soil-tilling he might have, he can pursue at their son's farm on Saltspring Island. He often helps out at harvest time.

As for us, we'll watch the prices ascend, and then settle down. I've only been retired 3-1/2 years, and haven't had time to enjoy the backyard gardening enough to give it up yet. (Built a nice waist-height raised planter the other day.) We also planted a honeycrisp apple tree last autumn, so I'm not moving or dying until we see those damn apples!


----------



## oldjoat

shudda planted a Royal Gala instead


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

oldjoat said:


> shudda planted a Royal Gala instead


Feh! Do NOT like the Royal Gala. You can have mine. I need the snap.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Time is NOT money.

You pretty much know how much money you have left.
You rarely know how much time you have left.


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> Time is NOT money.
> 
> You pretty much know how much money you have left.
> You rarely know how much time you have left.


there is almost always a way to make money

you can never make time


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Sneaky

Every spring in Calgary


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Calgary/comments/mfsqyi


----------



## Milkman




----------



## silvertonebetty

I decided to defrost some cooked salmon but I couldn’t nether stand the smell or the taste . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkM

Sneaky said:


> Every spring in Calgary
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Calgary/comments/mfsqyi


+ 18 yesterday in SK, Highways shut down today with up to 100 km winds!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Doug Gifford

cheezyridr said:


> there is almost always a way to make money
> 
> you can never make time


time may be money, but money is time and that's much more important


----------



## Sneaky

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376180358362902534


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

^ -- Milli Vanilli


----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> View attachment 357894


"The Villains" from Krypton


----------



## laristotle

General Zod & The Kryptones


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> General Zod & The Kryptones



The Krypt Kicker 3?


----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s bloody freezing today. Thanks fully I have a house sweater 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I started watch a documentary on the nazi party on Netflix called “ hitlers circle of evil” it’s amazing on how much that they don’t teach you in school like the party started long before hitler came into power. Actually he was originally sent as a spy by the German army to see what they where about. Ended up finding out they shared a lot of similar point of view on many topics. He was invited by the head of the part who was a decretive ww1 veteran who was extremely mad about what happened to Germany after the war. He wanted to turn Germany into what his idea was and he saw hitler as a means to the end . After basically grooming hitler to where he developed an god like complex . After a rebellion the big guns where thrown in jail and when they got out the ww1 veteran realized he couldn’t control hitler and reported said “ what have I done ? I created a monster” it later said that the nazi party was going to join with a normal party and that didn’t fly very well. Hitler left the party to push his weight around only to rejoin and completely taking over the party. At this point was when the old leader realized he made a huge mistake with hitler and he left the party and the country before any of the stuff that they are known for happened. 

I find military history fascinating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 357944


Took her decades to clean off all that whipped cream...assuming it _was _whipped cream. My guess is it was shaving cream, since the length of time needed to arrange for the photo shoot, plus the lighting, would have resulted in the whipped cream falling apart.


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


> The Krypt Kicker 3?


Once _The Monster Mash_ fell off the charts, two of the original five left the band to open up a chain of chicken restaurants.


----------



## Milkman

Awesome


Feels like I should be waiting for Spiderman to swing by.


----------



## Paul Running

When I was living at home, my dad was a big fan...Spanish Flea was played a lot.


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> I started watch a documentary on the nazi party on Netflix called “ hitlers circle of evil” it’s amazing on how much that they don’t teach you in school like the party started long before hitler came into power. Actually he was originally sent as a spy by the German army to see what they where about. Ended up finding out they shared a lot of similar point of view on many topics. He was invited by the head of the part who was a decretive ww1 veteran who was extremely mad about what happened to Germany after the war. He wanted to turn Germany into what his idea was and he saw hitler as a means to the end . After basically grooming hitler to where he developed an god like complex . After a rebellion the big guns where thrown in jail and when they got out the ww1 veteran realized he couldn’t control hitler and reported said “ what have I done ? I created a monster” it later said that the nazi party was going to join with a normal party and that didn’t fly very well. Hitler left the party to push his weight around only to rejoin and completely taking over the party. At this point was when the old leader realized he made a huge mistake with hitler and he left the party and the country before any of the stuff that they are known for happened.
> 
> I find military history fascinating
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


by coincidence, this guy was talking about an aspect of the same subject today


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> by coincidence, this guy was talking about an aspect of the same subject today


I’m watching it right now on my tablet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Thursday I am taking my guild to long and McQuade for a full going over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> by coincidence, this guy was talking about an aspect of the same subject today


Well thanks that was a good watch .


----------



## brucew

silvertonebetty said:


> I find military history fascinating


There are very good documentaries on most major conflicts, but you have to search them out. If you torrent you can find them. Lot's of good eastern european ones if you don't mind subtitles.
Libraries are great, I've gone back as far as the Hittites. All fascinating and very rewarding to read.  There's nothing new under the sun.


----------



## brucew

School playground equipment, 1900










Rolls Royce interior 1926


----------



## laristotle

brucew said:


> School playground equipment, 1900


I wonder how much of that is photo shopped? lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

brucew said:


> There are very good documentaries on most major conflicts, but you have to search them out. If you torrent you can find them. Lot's of good eastern european ones if you don't mind subtitles.
> Libraries are great, I've gone back as far as the Hittites. All fascinating and very rewarding to read. There's nothing new under the sun.


I’m watching an anime and it’s all subtitles. It’s great because I’m not a big reader so it’s not like a chore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

To day I visited my great uncle and played rook with him and his friends. Sadly I list every time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Down with some health issues. So nauseated. My son ordered some CBD oil( 5 % THC). What an amazing game changer. Within minutes I feel almost brand new again. This is incredible!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Down with some health issues. So nauseated. My son ordered some CBD oil( 5 % THC). What an amazing game changer. Within minutes I feel almost brand new again. This is incredible!


I hope you feel better soon. It’s weird I don’t necessarily agree with legalizing of marijuana but I much rather see someone use cbd oil than stuff like morphine or Tylenol 3 . It is natural and doesn’t get you high . It also is slot safer than the more so common meds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Lola said:


> Down with some health issues. So nauseated. My son ordered some CBD oil( 5 % THC). What an amazing game changer. Within minutes I feel almost brand new again. This is incredible!


I have not had a cold or flu or strep throat since i began smoking weed about 13 years ago, i quit drinking a few years ago as well. CBD is great but you gotta keep taking it to keep the levels up in your system.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

that is wierd


silvertonebetty said:


> I hope you feel better soon. It’s weird I don’t necessarily agree with legalizing of marijuana but I much rather see someone use cbd oil than stuff like morphine or Tylenol 3 . It is natural and doesn’t get you high . It also is slot safer than the more so common meds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont necessarliy agree with a LOT o sheeyit meow days, leafy substances is not one of them. Umless its that wild hog weed, yeah that shits disagreeable. gtfo 😂


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> I hope you feel better soon. It’s weird I don’t necessarily agree with legalizing of marijuana but I much rather see someone use cbd oil than stuff like morphine or Tylenol 3 . It is natural and doesn’t get you high . It also is slot safer than the more so common meds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well, lots of people don't agree with booze being legal either. Please be transparent about that should you ever run for public office.


----------



## Milkman

What was once this....









is now this...


----------



## Lola

Thunderboy1975 said:


> that is wierd
> 
> I dont necessarliy agree with a LOT o sheeyit meow days, leafy substances is not one of them. Umless its that wild hog weed, yeah that shits disagreeable. gtfo 😂


Honestly it’s a godsend. I refuse to take other pain killers. They work but I cannot tolerate them. CBD is just fine. It works and I am virtually pain free within minutes of imbibing.


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## silvertonebetty

My neighbour got himself a moped. He doesn’t realize that under the motor vehicle act it needs to be registered , inspected and calls for a class 8 license 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderboy1975

silvertonebetty said:


> My neighbour got himself a moped. He doesn’t realize that under the motor vehicle act it needs to be registered , inspected and calls for a class 8 license
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You looking for someone to go rough him up tax free?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Thunderboy1975 said:


> You looking for someone to go rough him up tax free?


To be honest that be quite the sight to see . He can get worked up so easily and starts to stutter . I just hope nothing happens and I actually really like the little bike. I pester him when I see him go by . “ rob bob got that thing insured yet?” He normally respond “ I I I I’m getting a a kickstand kickstand a kickstand “ the poor fella never had much growing both patents where disabled and are now long gone. But I think he turned out pretty well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> View attachment 357944


I read that they actually had to use shaving cream for that shot as they couldn't stop the whipped cream from melting under the lights.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## silvertonebetty

Something I discovered over the last few years is eating healthy can get expensive and I don’t mind cooking. And it looks like I’ll be trying to make 
Chicken pot pie
Bbq beef empanadas 
Brased beef briskets
Korean fried rice
Curry pasta 
Bhuna chicken 
Italian bread.

by the looks of it my list might be awfully expensive this month, but it been a while since I actually made a bunch of meals to prep and freeze .
And will be spending most of the day with my mom


----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## mhammer

Every once in a while, you come across a sign where one or more letters or words are blocked by something, and it totally changes the meaning.

This morning, I pull up to a red light and there's a sign in the bus shelter, advertising a new housing development. The sign is advertising the amount of storage space ("Walk-in pantries"), but one of the corner posts of the bus shelter is blocking the letter 'r', so what I see is "Walk-in panties". My first thought is "Man...that is some kinda waistband!".


----------



## Verne

At least it wasn't the L in walk. It could have been misread with an N.


----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> Every once in a while, you come across a sign where one or more letters or words are blocked by something, and it totally changes the meaning.


----------



## mhammer

Forty-some years ago, my then-room-mate and I went to a small shopping mall in Dundas, ON. At one point, while we were standing outside, I turned to talk to him and his head was occluding part of the large Sears sign. What I saw, from the vantage point I had was the large word "EARS" coming out the side of his head, right where...you guessed it...his ears were (well, one of them, he wasn't a freak). It was like a huge label for the underinformed "This is what we call EARS in Canada".

But I like laristotles' examples better.


----------



## brucew

Well folks, getting nice days and the farm beckons. Tomorrow will start digging equipment out from under quonset, shed and tarp where we hid them from winter to start servicing them.
Rarely go on the internet once get busy, so I wish you all good health, happiness and prosperity for the summer. Talk to you again come fall (or maybe on a rainy day). Take care.

Being camping season fast approaches:


----------



## Verne

Have a great season @brucew. See you whenever you pop by, or when it's getting cold again. Whichever is first.


----------



## Verne




----------



## keto

Verne said:


> View attachment 358285



That really reminds me of driving from SK to AB on secondary highways in the early 90's. The SK side was a a dog track, no shoulders and weeds encroaching a road that hadn't been paved or lines painted in many years. Hit the border and it was full width shoulders and fresh paint on fresh blacktop.


----------



## Verne

It can be very similar here between counties when crossing over from one to another. Even the quality of pavement is obvious. It's kind of funny how different they choose to use their budget(s). Some use tar pavement crack filler like pavement and call it a day.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Just got back home and a grocery bill of $170 and I didn’t get everything I needed because the didn’t have any of it. Tomorrow I’ll have to check the local co-op for chicken and beef briskets. I got the guild sent away for a setup and fret job . Life is pretty good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


>


The extended version! Nice

_"...your pants are weird"_. I use that one all the time.


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> _"...your pants are weird"_. I use that one all the time.


'_hey you! with the funny walk_'


----------



## silvertonebetty

waiting for the oven to preheat then to start cooking the meatloaf


----------



## Thunderboy1975

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 358410
> 
> waiting for the oven to preheat then to start cooking the meatloaf


Now flip em out onto parchment and drizzle brown sugar with a bit of tomato paste and bbq sause. Git that f&@kin cheese outta ther! 😄 jk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Now flip em out onto parchment and drizzle brown sugar with a bit of tomato paste and bbq sause. Git that f&@kin cheese outta ther! 😄 jk


Lol my sauce goes on after lol. I use bbq,ketchup,mustard and brown sugar


----------



## MarkM

keto said:


> That really reminds me of driving from SK to AB on secondary highways in the early 90's. The SK side was a a dog track, no shoulders and weeds encroaching a road that hadn't been paved or lines painted in many years. Hit the border and it was full width shoulders and fresh paint on fresh blacktop.


That sadly remains the same!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

meatloaf I’d done now time for meat balls and hamburger patties


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## fretzel

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=929430857872477


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Just a pic of ma dawg Gigi. Shes a Coconut Retriever i adopted from St Maarten. 
The adoption agency is called SXM Paws.


----------



## Lola

Look how happy Eddie is and then the response from the crowd. Listen to something today that gives you bliss and joy. I promise your day will be much better as is mine is now!

put on some rocking ( I have the day off of work)tunes to 11 if you can dial it up that loud.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> '_hey you! with the funny walk_'


I prefer to think of it as "silly" rather than funny.


----------



## SWLABR

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 358410
> 
> waiting for the oven to preheat then to start cooking the meatloaf





Thunderboy1975 said:


> Now flip em out onto parchment and drizzle brown sugar with a bit of tomato paste and bbq sause. Git that f&@kin cheese outta ther! 😄 jk


You're both wrong. 

It's mushroom gravy all the way.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

SWLABR said:


> You're both wrong.
> 
> It's mushroom gravy all the way.


I would do anything to loaf, but i wouldnt do that.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I would do anything to loaf, but i wouldnt do that.





SWLABR said:


> You're both wrong.
> 
> It's mushroom gravy all the way.


I could understand gravy but no mushrooms . I’m actually surprised I got 30 meals done with my ground beef and I still have to pickup chicken and a beef brisket for the other meals I plan on doing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim Wellington said:


> ....


johnny's christmas disapointment


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> put on some rocking tunes to 11 if you can dial it up that loud.


people can say what they want to about kix. but if you play this tune yourself, it kix ass


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> people can say what they want to about kix. but if you play this tune yourself, it kix ass


How did you know? This is right up my alley. Lol Thx for the intro.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> people can say what they want to about kix. but if you play this tune yourself, it kix ass


Oh Cheezy I have been binge listening to Kix for most of the afternoon and they are exactly what I like. Raw, loud and in your face. Thank you so much. Anymore that you think I may like?


----------



## cheezyridr

here is another good one






my favorite albums by them are:

kix
hot wire
blow my fuse
cool kids


----------



## vadsy

fretzel said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=929430857872477


someone hurt Bills feelings


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> here is another good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite albums by them are:
> 
> kix
> hot wire
> blow my fuse
> cool kids


I just listened to Hot Wire. If Geddy Lee and David Lee Roth had a love child that would be the singer. I love this band. Their style suits my tastes perfectly. I have to see if I can play any of this just by listening. Gotta play! Lol


----------



## zontar

April 3, 1895 - Composer Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco was born.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

*Crystal Lattice?*


----------



## silvertonebetty

Another day of cooking meals. Fun fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Another day of cooking meals. Fun fun
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don’t like cooking? If you lived close by I would come and cook a weeks work of tasty meals for you. I actually love cooking and baking but I have to be in the mood OR I would rather be playing guitar. What are you making?


----------



## Lola

You were right Cheezy Blow my fuse by Kix is amazing. They sort of at times remind me of Motley Crüe and Ratt.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> You don’t like cooking? If you lived close by I would come and cook a weeks work of tasty meals for you. I actually love cooking and baking but I have to be in the mood OR I would rather be playing guitar. What are you making?


I actually like cooking but I’m halfway well right recovering from a head cold or something so I find it takes a lot out of me .
To I did 4 chicken pot pies and a big batch of bhuman chicken. When the chicken pot pie freezes I can get 16 pieces from it and 7 bags from the bhuma chicken. Witch makes a total of 53 meals done in two days


----------



## zontar




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 358752


I remember that episode 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRocker

silvertonebetty said:


> To I did 4 chicken pot pies and a big batch of bhuman chicken. When the chicken pot pie freezes I can get 16 pieces from it and 7 bags from the bhuma chicken. Witch makes a total of 53 meals done in two days


I prefer the "A"-human chicken (is this weird cannibal code?)


----------



## silvertonebetty

BlueRocker said:


> I prefer the "A"-human chicken (is this weird cannibal code?)


No I don’t think . We play a game called among us and I name my character after “ war criminals” and whenever animals by moroon 5 comes on we say “ cannibal “ instead of animals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> You were right Cheezy Blow my fuse by Kix is amazing. They sort of at times remind me of Motley Crüe and Ratt.


both bands you mentioned (ratt being one of my all time favs) have been shadowed by claims that they lean towards pop rock. with kix, it's much more apparent, and some of it has to do with their studio mix. kix does (intentionally) make pop rock, but i'm ok with it. i think motley crue might deny that they do it, and ratt probably doesn't like people pointing it out, but they do. for a long time, kix and poison had a giant feud. i'm not 100% sure, but iirc the singer from kix accused poison of stealing their stage act. kix is known by many to be a great live act, i don't really know anything about poison.


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> i don't really know anything about poison.


Their girlfriends do a great job with the makeovers?


----------



## Thunderboy1975

cheezyridr said:


> both bands you mentioned (ratt being one of my all time favs) have been shadowed by claims that they lean towards pop rock. with kix, it's much more apparent, and some of it has to do with their studio mix. kix does (intentionally) make pop rock, but i'm ok with it. i think motley crue might deny that they do it, and ratt probably doesn't like people pointing it out, but they do. for a long time, kix and poison had a giant feud. i'm not 100% sure, but iirc the singer from kix accused poison of stealing their stage act. kix is known by many to be a great live act, i don't really know anything about poison.


Ratt was a wicked band!


----------



## cheezyridr

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Ratt was a wicked band!


i saw them once in a bar that was too small to have a band, so they played on a barge tied to their dock.
they've long been one of my favorites, and they played a great show.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Been a long weekend. Another day of laying on the couch. Canceled my work shift tomorrow. Can’t be going in sick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> Been a long weekend. Another day of laying on the couch. Canceled my work shift tomorrow. Can’t be going in sick


Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon!


Thanks


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> Been a long weekend. Another day of laying on the couch. Canceled my work shift tomorrow. Can’t be going in sick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hope you get well soon


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> hope you get well soon


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Eddie and Alex. Don’t know how old. Found this in a Van Halen archive.









One of Eddies quotes on life

If you want to be a rock star or just be famous, then run down the street naked, you’ll make the news or something. But if you want music to be your livelihood, then play, play, play and play! And eventually you’ll get to where you want to be.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Always one of my favourite easter videos.


----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> Always one of my favourite easter videos.


i send that to my little sister every year.
just to give you a head start, this is what i send her on mothers day:


----------



## silvertonebetty

Got slightly bored 😑 so I started making bread . I have to let it raise for an hour for the dough to rise. Fingers crossed i did this correctly . I don’t think I made bread before.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Well it’s edible but doesn’t taste like bread more like rea biscuits.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> Always one of my favourite easter videos.


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 358921
> 
> Well it’s edible but doesn’t taste like bread more like rea biscuits.


Sliced, toasted and doused in maple syrup...great morning break.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> Sliced, toasted and doused in maple syrup...great morning break.


Hmm I haven’t thought of that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Hmm I haven’t thought of that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Molasses.

Nothing takes me back home to the East coast like homemade bread with fancy molasses.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Maple syrup and just a little rum and some butter.


----------



## laristotle

and BACON! lol


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Immigrant from France fails Quebec's French test for newcomers


----------



## oldjoat

absolutely no surprises there ....


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


> Immigrant from France fails Quebec's French test for newcomers


Maybe he just doesn't test well? I think this may speak as much to that as to any perceived problems with the test itself.

"What tripped him up was the oral comprehension portion, which involved analyzing a recorded conversation from different points of view, including its political content.

“We’re all human. We have different levels of concentration,” he said. “Anyone can make a mistake.”"


----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

Milkman said:


> Maybe he just doesn't test well?


knowing quebec , I'd say testers are extremely harsh on outsiders ....
like when they flunked that girl from france ... 
for writing part of her thesis in english (nothing to do with her quebec french test)
it was later overturned when the news got out and the backlash started.

don't forget that quebec french has a lot of regional slang in it.

but , If you ain't "from there" or pure laine , they don't want you.


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> knowing quebec , I'd say testers are extremely harsh on outsiders ....
> like when they flunked that girl from france ...
> for writing part of her thesis in english (nothing to do with her quebec french test)
> it was later overturned when the news got out and the backlash started.
> 
> don't forget that quebec french has a lot of regional slang in it.
> 
> but , If you ain't "from there" or pure laine , they don't want you.


Fair enough,

Yeah, that's funny. It works both ways though. Many Parisians view Quebecois French as almost slang.

I can certainly hear the difference between the two.


----------



## oldjoat

big diff twix the two 

one can understand a person from france (in french) very articulate ... not so with quebec french. ( or southern states )


----------



## Paul Running

Like there's a difference in the effort in the pronunciation of the same words.


----------



## oldjoat

and phrases .... like the britsh for hood (bonnet), trunk (boot), etc
the pronunciation varies from british / northern states / southern states /canadian (eh).


----------



## laristotle

Would québécois be considered hillbilly french?


----------



## oldjoat

not even that high on the evolutionary scale.


closer to village idiot (unless you're talking to the laurentian elite and lawyers )


----------



## oldjoat

here's a good example :


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> Would québécois be considered hillbilly french?


No more than Canadian English is hillbilly English.

I'll just add that, after spending several years in test development and maintaining professional contact for the last 20 years with people who develop tests for a living, lots of folks THINK they can design tests, just like lots of folks THINK they can design great surveys. And a lot of them can't.

Tests also tend to have limited "shelf life". Test shelf-life can be compromised by a lot of things, like changes in common term-usage, or changes in what knowledge is common vs arcane.The test used to determine how much training it would take for a federal employee to learn a second language was developed in the early 1950s. Good test, developed by one of the premier linguists of the era. It used phrase-learning of Kurdish and an unspecified central African dialect to assess how easily a person picked up a language they had no prior knowledge of. Well, that was the early 1950s. Our former next-door neighbours, who moved about 2 years ago, were originally from Irbil in northern Kurdish-controlled Iraq. The language spoken at home with their 3 kids was Kurdish. What would have been like Martian to most Canadians in 1960 is a whole lot more common today.

Similarly, I recall using a personality test for one research project I was an assistant for. The test was developed in the 1950s, and we were using it with school-children in the mid-1970s. I spent a lot of time deciphering the terms for the kids that my own generation would have implicitly understood, like "your folks" or "your chums".


----------



## Verne




----------



## MarkM

oldjoat said:


> big diff twix the two
> 
> one can understand a person from france (in french) very articulate ... not so with quebec french. ( or southern states )


Then you have Acadians and SK francophones.

I was in Paris a couple years ago and as a Canadian was treated very well and speak very little French. They gladly switched to English quickly because we knew manners and politeness in French. I have been to Montreal and not experienced that at all!


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

Another lockdown is imminent. Oh well!


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> big diff twix the two
> 
> one can understand a person from france (in french) very articulate ... not so with quebec french. ( or southern states )


Southern states as in Louisiana?

It's hard to call that French.


----------



## WCGill

zontar said:


> View attachment 359317


Lame.


----------



## Milkman

WCGill said:


> Lame.


Not bad.


----------



## laristotle

Should work in the 'puns' thread.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jumping Jupiter’s that was a bad idea . Since I moved I haven’t had my ice tea drink or the little bags of candy I used to get . All I can say if this isn’t a bloody sugar rush I don’t know what is .


----------



## oldjoat

MarkM said:


> you have Acadians and SK francophones


 and Metis


Milkman said:


> Southern states as in Louisiana? It's hard to call that French.


they were from acadia originally 

now substitute quebec for Louisiana and france as the original source ....


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> and Metis
> 
> they were from acadia originally
> 
> now substitute quebec for Louisiana and france as the original source ....



Being Acadian myself, I'm basically familiar with the history. I'd say the distortion from France to Quebec is much less severe than that from Eastern Canada to Louisiana.

That's just to my ear I suppose.


----------



## oldjoat

another fellow NS ! 

separate 2 worlds from each other long enough and ... please watch the batman skit above .


----------



## Lola

Found another band that I never heard of. Another 80’s glam band that sound pretty amazing. I found them on Spotify.

Great band!


----------



## vadsy

if I was to say this was better than a 50's truck and a 70's bike three times in a dark high school bathroom, would Electraglide appear and tell me I'm wrong? seriously dude, you still around?


----------



## Lola

Cheezy look who I found a pic of Grant with Kiss. What a memory for Grant. What a nice guy and some pretty awesome memories!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I guess Sunday was kind of a big deal for the family. My dad’s cousin’s husband for something like 5-7 years could not talk . He got sick and it never came back this Sunday.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Cheezy look who I found a pic of Grant with Kiss. What a memory for Grant. What a nice guy and some pretty awesome memories!
> 
> View attachment 359518



hahaha look how young grant looks in that pic! a good one, how/where did you find it?


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> hahaha look how young grant looks in that pic! a good one, how/where did you find it?


I found it on Yelp while a writing a review about my tattoo artist.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I found it on Yelp while a writing a review about my tattoo artist.


what a random way to come across it


----------



## Jim DaddyO

My computer got hacked and they got all my banking information.


Once they saw my bank account, they started a go fund me for me.


----------



## Lola

So my husband and I were on our way home from the cottage. We stopped in Blackstock to get a pizza and lo and behold I spotted this out of the corner of my eye. I saw the most amazing house of my entire life. I had to go and grab my phone so I could take some pics of this. Right beside the house was and 1800’s cemetery. I started to look at the dates and was amazed. This is the house I always wanted and dreamed of but it never existed until now. What an absolute stunning house! I would love to live here.


----------



## keto

Any chance it was an old country church?


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


>


Are you Polish?


----------



## butterknucket

greco said:


> Are you Polish?


Dlaczego pytasz?


----------



## greco

Because the language in the film is Polish.


----------



## butterknucket

greco said:


> Because the language in the film is Polish.


It was a random kind of thing to post. 

I'm not Polish.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

i have gear coming in the next week...
some cool stuff.
one of them is an item i've wanted for years and years. it's so cool, i'll never use it to what it's fully capable of. 
the other one is something i've already had 2 times previous to this. i didn't want to let go of either of the others, but circumstances forced me. it has a feature that i love, and you don't see very often anymore. and i'm immediately going to improve on it. and also upgrade something on it. i'm pretty psyched. 

right now, rain is pouring down in sheets. lightning is flashing, and thunder shakes the floor. my dogs are curled up fast asleep in their usual spot, one of them is snoring. i've never had dogs that weren't freaked out by storms, until now.


----------



## oldjoat

try to emulate your dogs till the good stuff arrives


----------



## Lola

Got my 10 speed fixed. Going to start going for nice long rides. Going to take the trail from Pickering to Toronto for one trip. There are some really nice Rouge valley trails. I am definitely biking to my cottage. A couple hours if that and look at some ancient cemeteries



Today is Leo Moracchioli day! This guy is amazing. Binging on his stuff as we speak.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Got my 10 speed fixed. Going to start going for nice long rides. Going to take the trail from Pickering to Toronto for one trip. There are some really nice Rouge valley trails. I am definitely biking to my cottage. A couple hours if that and look at some ancient cemeteries
> 
> 
> 
> Today is Leo Moracchioli day! This guy is amazing. Binging on his stuff as we speak.


it's a shame that i'm not still up there. i am really good with fixing & tuning bicycles. you'd never pay for labor again

leo is cool, and strange. some of the stuff he does is awesomely bizzare


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> it's a shame that i'm not still up there. i am really good with fixing & tuning bicycles. you'd never pay for labor again
> 
> leo is cool, and strange. some of the stuff he does is awesomely bizzare


Man Cheezy what can’t you fix? Your a Jack of all trades. My pedal board is a shining example of your expertise! It doesn’t get much lovin now. My Katana took care of that. Lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

Just how close is your cottage to your house? No offence intended but I can’t imagine you getting more than 40-45 km in a couple of hours or less.


----------



## zontar

Verne said:


> View attachment 360112


Or Communion Host Crunch?


----------



## Mooh

The body of Christ. The body of Christ. The body of Christ. *Christ, what a body!* The body of Christ...


----------



## Lola

W


JBFairthorne said:


> Just how close is your cottage to your house? No offence intended but I can’t imagine you getting more than 40-45 km in a couple of hours or less.


We can arrive by car from our house top times 22 minutes, doing the speed limit 35 minutes. These are all country back roads. 

I did ride up a long time ago with a group of cousins. It took us almost 3 hours because made stops along the way. It’s exactly 42.3 k from door to door.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I used to ride a lot. Riding 25 km/h is easy. Averaging 25 km/h over several hours is another thing entirely.

I remember riding from Unionville to Oakville one time. It took me a little over 4 hours. About 80 km by my route. Certainly no records broken but I recall a great many hills through a large portion of the ride. It felt like an achievement to me though.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> It doesn’t get much lovin now. My Katana took care of that. Lol


an inevitable occurrence. playing the kind of rock that you do, a good amp will do that. i didn't (and still don't) use my board a ton when i'm plugged in to an amp i like alot. the few pedals i have on it, i only use for specific things. they're not part of my regular sound. the exception being my delay, because i don't use reverb much


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Now you can give your dog variety in it's diet


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Got my 10 speed fixed. Going to start going for nice long rides. Going to take the trail from Pickering to Toronto for one trip. There are some really nice Rouge valley trails. I am definitely biking to my cottage. A couple hours if that and look at some ancient cemeteries
> 
> 
> 
> Today is Leo Moracchioli day! This guy is amazing. Binging on his stuff as we speak.


That's pretty frigging cool.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> View attachment 360420


Where did you find this? This type of burial needs some investigation. I will return with some info. Betcha didn’t know I was a Taphophile.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Where did you find this? This type of burial needs some investigation. I will return with some info. Betcha didn’t know I was a Taphophile.


it's a mortsafe. to keep the body snatchers and grave robbers away


----------



## Verne

Held up pretty good considering the aging of the stone and how old it must be. Painted or not.


----------



## Lola

keto said:


> Any chance it was an old country church?


It has always been a house. I would love to go inside. I know some locals. They maybe able to help with this after COVID.


----------



## zontar

Name?


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Name?


Huh?


----------



## Doug Gifford

Body snatching - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## jb welder

zontar said:


> Posts: 100,495 Posts: 100,495





Lola said:


> What are you referring to? You?





zontar said:


> No--just a random post





zontar said:


> Name?





Lola said:


> Huh?


Do you know where I'm going with this?


----------



## LanceT

jb welder said:


> Do you know where I'm going with this?


Such randomness...


----------



## Lola

In third lockdown as we all know. Is anyone getting fed up, bored or depressed? This is taking a big tole in everyone in my family. We are all grumpy, bitchy and can go from 0-ahole in a little under 10 seconds. I tried placating the troops with beautiful prime rib dinner. 45 minutes of almost golden silence. I made them Cherries Jubilee for dessert. At least they cannot complain when their mouths are full. Lol


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> Name?


Ives


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> In third lockdown as we all know. Is anyone getting fed up, bored or depressed? This is taking a big tole in everyone in my family. We are all grumpy, bitchy and can go from 0-ahole in a little under 10 seconds. I tried placating the troops with beautiful prime rib dinner. 45 minutes of almost golden silence. I made them Cherries Jubilee for dessert. At least they cannot complain when their mouths are full. Lol


when mounties are commandeering churches, and covid positive travelers are being sent to internment camps, it can get old pretty fast. meanwhile, last week, at least 10 people from where i work had covid. everyone i spoke to said it was no big deal, or was entirely asymptomatic.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Diablo

Lola said:


> In third lockdown as we all know. Is anyone getting fed up, bored or depressed? This is taking a big tole in everyone in my family. We are all grumpy, bitchy and can go from 0-ahole in a little under 10 seconds. I tried placating the troops with beautiful prime rib dinner. 45 minutes of almost golden silence. I made them Cherries Jubilee for dessert. At least they cannot complain when their mouths are full. Lol


yup, its really taken a toll on my marriage. my wife has basically shut down any meaningful communication. silence can also be deafening. Theres so much buried resentment and undiscussed issues that I can barely stand to look at her.
I'd love to move on from this relationship as its been declining for many years but I have no idea how to start over in this current environment, not to mention not being able to help look after our kid while shes remote learning (and how leaving would affect her), so theres a feeling of being trapped.

trying to get out more, do my own thing, create some space.


----------



## vadsy

that's a shame. how long have you two been together?


----------



## Lola

Diablo said:


> yup, its really taken a toll on my marriage. my wife has basically shut down any meaningful communication. silence can also be deafening. Theres so much buried resentment and undiscussed issues that I can barely stand to look at her.
> I'd love to move on from this relationship as its been declining for many years but I have no idea how to start over in this current environment, not to mention not being able to help look after our kid while shes remote learning (and how leaving would affect her), so theres a feeling of being trapped.
> 
> trying to get out more, do my own thing, create some space.


I feel where you’re coming from. I too feel trapped in a way because I am a very physical person. I like to do things. I love to dance, workout, bike ride, skip with the neighborhood kids etc. My husband is basically trapped in his body because of serious health issues. This is why I will never retire. And....thank god for my guitars. I have declined to do so many things because my husband can no longer do these things because of his limitations. I can’t sit there and watch tv everyday. I asked him if he wanted to play some cards just to break up the monotony. He looked at me like I had a third eye. I keep trying to involve him in stuff but he keeps declining. I really am at a loss as what to do. The side effects from all his meds make him extremely moody. This week has been particularly trying.


----------



## mhammer

Diablo said:


> yup, its really taken a toll on my marriage. my wife has basically shut down any meaningful communication. silence can also be deafening. Theres so much buried resentment and undiscussed issues that I can barely stand to look at her.
> I'd love to move on from this relationship as its been declining for many years but I have no idea how to start over in this current environment, not to mention not being able to help look after our kid while shes remote learning (and how leaving would affect her), so theres a feeling of being trapped.
> 
> trying to get out more, do my own thing, create some space.


There's an art and a certain kind of courage to a) remembering the things that made you love each other for a long time, and b) trying to break out of the patterns and do some of them.

What do people do for "pandemic date night"?


----------



## Doug Gifford

Our anniversary is tomorrow. If the restaurants were open we'd go out and let the kids (19 & 22) fend for themselves. But it's just takeout right now and there is no single restaurant that serves food everyone will eat -- too spicy, lousy vegetarian option, don't like Indian, don't like Thai… and on and on. We'll probably settle on Chinese which will bug me because I'd prefer almost any of the others. Or pizza -- lowest common denominator.


----------



## laristotle

Everybody go get takeout of their preferred meal individually and then meet up at a picnic table at your local park?


----------



## butterknucket

I don't even feel comfortable getting takeout right now.


----------



## mhammer

Doug Gifford said:


> Our anniversary is tomorrow. If the restaurants were open we'd go out and let the kids (19 & 22) fend for themselves. But it's just takeout right now and there is no single restaurant that serves food everyone will eat -- too spicy, lousy vegetarian option, don't like Indian, don't like Thai… and on and on. We'll probably settle on Chinese which will bug me because I'd prefer almost any of the others. Or pizza -- lowest common denominator.


We celebrate our 40th in a little over 2 weeks. If it was normal times, we'd probably take a trip. I'm going to have to think hard about this one. Not even sure what I could do about a present. Certainly can't browse at a jewellers.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Diablo

vadsy said:


> that's a shame. how long have you two been together?


about 15 years.


mhammer said:


> There's an art and a certain kind of courage to a) remembering the things that made you love each other for a long time, and b) trying to break out of the patterns and do some of them.
> 
> What do people do for "pandemic date night"?


thats a great question....I have no idea. Since my daughter was born 11 years ago, I can count the date nights we've had on one hand. With the lockdown/isolation, its been the 3 of us pretty much constantly.

when you google relationship advice online, the results are very stereotypical...its all about how the male doesnt express themselves, are disengaged from the relationship, prioritize work above the relationship, lost interest in sex etc. But times have changed. What if females take on those formerly exclusively male traits? I guess in the old days they called them "frigid"...not sure thats a useful or relevant term today.
My wifes a bit of a unicorn...shes a great mother, a great daughter to her parents, great with her pets, a model employee...but its always felt like there was never any gas in the tank left for the marriage, and the expectation that it should just run on autopilot and not be a burden that pulls energy from those other things.


----------



## mhammer

Ella has some suggestions.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Diablo said:


> … a great mother, a great daughter to her parents, great with her pets, a model employee...but its always felt like there was never any gas in the tank left for the marriage, and the expectation that it should just run on autopilot and not be a burden that pulls energy from those other things.


"There is no reciprocity. Men love women, women love children, children love hamsters." 
_Alice Thomas Ellis_


----------



## cheezyridr

Diablo said:


> yup, its really taken a toll on my marriage. my wife has basically shut down any meaningful communication. silence can also be deafening. Theres so much buried resentment and undiscussed issues that I can barely stand to look at her.
> I'd love to move on from this relationship as its been declining for many years but I have no idea how to start over in this current environment, not to mention not being able to help look after our kid while shes remote learning (and how leaving would affect her), so theres a feeling of being trapped.
> 
> trying to get out more, do my own thing, create some space.


just free yourself. the rest will work itself out. my freedom was the best gift my ex ever gave me. i could write a book on how much better my life is now than it was just 4 yrs ago.


----------



## SWLABR

Diablo said:


> My wifes a bit of a unicorn...shes a great mother, a great daughter to her parents, great with her pets, a model employee...but its always felt like there was never any gas in the tank left for the marriage, and the expectation that it should just run on autopilot and not be a burden that pulls energy from those other things.


I don't know if I "got my freedom", but I was definitely freed from a toxic relationship. We met in high school, small town, no one said we'd last a week, we dared ourselves to do it. Somehow, that turn into moving to a big city together, getting married, kids... It was all a whirl, till I realized, there HAD to be more to life. I can honestly say I loved her. But, Pattie Hurst probably loved her captor's too... It was becoming more and more apparent, we did not _like_ each other. Getting together with our friends was awful. Restaurants were a bloody nightmare. She was, a Karen! Our kids were young, but it was the right move. 

I've been with new wife for 15yrs. I am not trying to be corny, but I do not tire of her. She has a heart of gold. Her family is huge, and she is (like a) second matriarch figure, but I very rarely feel left out or second fiddle. I found my match. 
It's extremely hard to leave and not feel like you're giving up, but, sometimes life is better for all... apart. 

I am in no way condoning, or putting pressure on you to do anything. Your life is you life. I'm just saying, most of the guilt is for feeling like you let everyone down, when (in my case) really, they all wondered what took so long.


----------



## BlueRocker

31 years in June for me. I figure about half way there, I'll give her the boot when I turn 87.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## SG-Rocker

Insidious!









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

SWLABR said:


> I don't know if I "got my freedom", but I was definitely freed from a toxic relationship. We met in high school, small town, no one said we'd last a week, we dared ourselves to do it. Somehow, that turn into moving to a big city together, getting married, kids... It was all a whirl, till I realized, there HAD to be more to life. I can honestly say I loved her. But, Pattie Hurst probably loved her captor's too... It was becoming more and more apparent, we did not _like_ each other. Getting together with our friends was awful. Restaurants were a bloody nightmare. She was, a Karen! Our kids were young, but it was the right move.
> 
> I've been with new wife for 15yrs. I am not trying to be corny, but I do not tire of her. She has a heart of gold. Her family is huge, and she is (like a) second matriarch figure, but I very rarely feel left out or second fiddle. I found my match.
> It's extremely hard to leave and not feel like you're giving up, but, sometimes life is better for all... apart.
> 
> I am in no way condoning, or putting pressure on you to do anything. Your life is you life. I'm just saying, most of the guilt is for feeling like you let everyone down, when (in my case) really, they all wondered what took so long.


When I used to teach adult development and aging, one of the areas touched on was relationships in later life and how they change; family, friends, intimate partners. As an exercise, I split the class up into 3 broad age groups, gave them markers and transparencies to write on, and asked them to make recommendations, as a group, to someone wondering "who should I marry?". They were to give their best advice. Some of the students were fresh out of high school, some had been in the world of work and family for a little while, and the 3rd group was in their late 40s or considerably older (we agreed that they would be called "Looking back and laughing", instead of "Oldest"). Each group went off to a different room to convene, so as not to be influenced by what they might accidentally hear from other groups.

When they returned, I put their list of qualities on the overhead projector and we compared them. The youngest group focussed a lot on things that would make someone attractive to you. So, smart, funny, physically compatible, etc. The oldest group had qualities on their list that simply didn't occur to the younger groups: honesty, loyalty, healthy - factors that allow a relationship to weather life's bumps and potholes. The point is that many people enter relationships based on what attracts them to someone, while others consider factors that make for a sustainable relationship with "growth potential". Some folks get lucky and recognize the sustainability factors in their first relationship; sometimes right away, sometimes after a while. Others only recognize the sustainability factors in a 2nd or 3rd relationship/marriage. Sometimes one person is aware of the sustainability factors before the other person is, and the relationship flounders. It happens. People make mistakes. But everyone deserves a lifelong love, and no one deserves lifelong resentment, whether towards or from someone..


----------



## Milkman

Doug Gifford said:


> "There is no reciprocity. Men love women, women love children, children love hamsters."
> _Alice Thomas Ellis_



What do Hamsters love?


----------



## Lola

Can’t sleep. Gotta start the day off right. There’s no one in the house but me so I thought I would start the day off right by getting up and getting stuff done. This is project day around the house. But what better way to start off with a little Van Halen. The weekend is here. Sort of just like any other day. Lol


----------



## MarkM

Hamster food!


----------



## Verne

Hamsters love biting little children who keep picking them up when they don't want to be picked up.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

mhammer said:


> When I used to teach adult development and aging, one of the areas touched on was relationships in later life and how they change; family, friends, intimate partners. As an exercise, I split the class up into 3 broad age groups, gave them markers and transparencies to write on, and asked them to make recommendations, as a group, to someone wondering "who should I marry?". They were to give their best advice. Some of the students were fresh out of high school, some had been in the world of work and family for a little while, and the 3rd group was in their late 40s or considerably older (we agreed that they would be called "Looking back and laughing", instead of "Oldest"). Each group went off to a different room to convene, so as not to be influenced by what they might accidentally hear from other groups.
> 
> When they returned, I put their list of qualities on the overhead projector and we compared them. The youngest group focussed a lot on things that would make someone attractive to you. So, smart, funny, physically compatible, etc. The oldest group had qualities on their list that simply didn't occur to the younger groups: honesty, loyalty, healthy - factors that allow a relationship to weather life's bumps and potholes. The point is that *many people enter relationships based what attracts them to someone,* while others consider factors that make for a sustainable relationship with "growth potential". Some folks get lucky and recognize the sustainability factors in their first relationship; sometimes right away, sometimes after a while. Others only recognize the sustainability factors in a 2nd or 3rd relationship/marriage. *Sometimes one person is aware of the sustainability factors before the other person is*, and the relationship flounders. It happens. People make mistakes. But everyone deserves a lifelong love, and no one deserves lifelong resentment, whether towards or from someone..


Ya, I knew from day one we had next to no real compatibly, but was too young, too naïve, too stupid to act accordingly. I (must have) thought, maybe we'll grow into each other.


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


> What do Hamsters love?


Definitely NOT me. I had to chop the heads off over 300 of them once. My job was to delicately remove the pineal gland, after I had handed the rest of the corpse to a bunch of other researchers who were removing other glands and body parts. I don't know if they *love* it, but if one of their cagemates died, we would usually find they had eaten the face of the dead one. Pretty grisly stuff for first thing in the morning.


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> Definitely NOT me. I had to chop the heads off over 300 of them once. My job was to delicately remove the pineal gland, after I had handed the rest of the corpse to a bunch of other researchers who were removing other glands and body parts. I don't know if they *love* it, but if one of their cagemates died, we would usually find they had eaten the face of the dead one. Pretty grisly stuff for first thing in the morning.


You win.

Yikes.


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


> You win.
> 
> Yikes.


I think in this case, I would have preferred to lose.


----------



## SWLABR

OK, moving on from the Hamster homicides... 

Does it get cooler than this guy in full flight?? (strut)


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 360940


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Doug Gifford

Milkman said:


> What do Hamsters love?


sleeping


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## mhammer

Doug Gifford said:


> sleeping


Damn straight.


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 360940


They don't do it anymore (if by "anymore" one means "for the last 50 damn years"), but when Mountain Dew first came out, the company tried to depict it as some sort of hillbilly moonshine soft drink. Each bottle would say who bottled it, using what they thought sounded like stereotypical male and female names of a "hill couple". Here's an example I managed to find. There was obviously going to be a limit to the number of names generated, simply because it would complicate labelling during production. But there were enough of them that, unless one was a Mountain Dew addict, "repeats" were rare.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Ricktoberfest

cheezyridr said:


> when mounties are commandeering churches, and covid positive travelers are being sent to internment camps, it can get old pretty fast. meanwhile, last week, at least 10 people from where i work had covid. everyone i spoke to said it was no big deal, or was entirely asymptomatic.


When churches are flaunting the law for no good reason, and travelers who test positive for a very communicable disease are intentionally going out in public it can get old pretty fast. 

I’m a church goer by the way so this is in no way against religion

Good for you that of the 10 people you know none have had a bad reaction. I’d be careful though bragging about that as some people even in this community have lost loved ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 361016


Now THAT is adorable. But I gather from the size of the paws, it ends up being considerably larger as it gets older.


----------



## oldjoat

size of a scottish tabby?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I bought a bit of cedar today.


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> I bought a bit of cedar today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 361094


must have cost a fortune


----------



## Jim DaddyO

vadsy said:


> must have cost a fortune


Just over $600. Not too bad considering. Actually cheaper than dimensional lumber from the lumber store.


----------



## cheezyridr

Ricktoberfest said:


> When churches are flaunting the law for no good reason,


says who? you? justin trudeau? who's voice should carry more weight than God's? 




Ricktoberfest said:


> I’m a church goer by the way


and yet it seems that you've missed the entire point of why you go 




Ricktoberfest said:


> Good for you that of the 10 people you know none have had a bad reaction. I’d be careful though bragging about that as some people even in this community have lost loved ones


i wasn't bragging - it's not like i accomplished something by knowing so many people who were barely affected by the virus in just the past 2 weeks. also, my condolences to the people who's co morbidities caused them to succumb to this virus does not require me to ignore the fact that this virus has a kill rate of a fraction of a percent. as such, i am also not required to cower in fear, while ignoring the fact that there are lots of things more deadly than covid that we don't use to steal people's rights and freedoms. another fact is, whether anyone wants to admit it or not, we ALL operate on a system of risk assessment every single day, several times a day. just because you and many others choose to live in fear, does not require others to do likewise.


----------



## keto

cheezyridr said:


> says who? you? justin trudeau? who's voice should carry more weight than God's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet it seems that you've missed the entire point of why you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wasn't bragging - it's not like i accomplished something by knowing so many people who were barely affected by the virus in just the past 2 weeks. also, my condolences to the people who's co morbidities caused them to succumb to this virus does not require me to ignore the fact that this virus has a kill rate of a fraction of a percent. as such, i am also not required to cower in fear, while ignoring the fact that there are lots of things more deadly than covid that we don't use to steal people's rights and freedoms. another fact is, whether anyone wants to admit it or not, we ALL operate on a system of risk assessment every single day, several times a day. just because you and many others choose to live in fear, does not require others to do likewise.


Risk tolerance does not equal fear, a very commonly made assumption that is very strange to me. Often the position of bullies,when I’ve seen it in person.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

cheezyridr said:


> says who? you? justin trudeau? who's voice should carry more weight than God's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet it seems that you've missed the entire point of why you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wasn't bragging - it's not like i accomplished something by knowing so many people who were barely affected by the virus in just the past 2 weeks. also, my condolences to the people who's co morbidities caused them to succumb to this virus does not require me to ignore the fact that this virus has a kill rate of a fraction of a percent. as such, i am also not required to cower in fear, while ignoring the fact that there are lots of things more deadly than covid that we don't use to steal people's rights and freedoms. another fact is, whether anyone wants to admit it or not, we ALL operate on a system of risk assessment every single day, several times a day. just because you and many others choose to live in fear, does not require others to do likewise.


Trudeau (whom I’m not a fan of) is not telling anyone not to worship. If you have to go to a building to worship then that’s on you. Many thousands of people have managed just fine through drive in services, zoom services, and podcast services. 

I am a Christian to be in relationship with God, not to go to a specific building once a week. There is no Christian temple where God lives. 

I don’t fear the virus, I try and prevent giving it to someone who is less able to handle it than I.

Does that answer your questions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne

Let’s leave the religion and politics where they belong shall we?


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

37 years May 7th. It’s hasn’t been a merry go round it’s been a roller coaster ride. I have learned many lessons along the way. How to say I am sorry, to see things from his perspective, not assume things about him or his intentions and the list goes on. I expect the same. We fight and argue but it eventually things always gets resolved. It takes work and for the most part we have both been willing.


----------



## fretzel

Milkman said:


> What do Hamsters love?


Richard Gere?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Just had winters changed to summers at Mr. Lube.

Overpriced.

Terrible service/attitude.

Don’t waste your time or money.

Sent a complaint email to head office....


Regarding shop, 20 St. Paul Cr., Barrie. 

I just had my tires changed over from winters to summers. After waiting over an hour in line and finally entering the bay, I was informed that they didn’t have the correct socket to remove the wheels. There aren’t wheel locks on there, they just didn’t have a thin wall socket. How is that possible? Completely unprofessional to not have the required tools. 

To add insult to injury, when I expressed my displeasure at waiting so long, only to be told they couldn’t perform the work I was told that “we don’t need the attitude”. Really?

COVID is NOT a suitable excuse for lack of proper tools, poor attitude and poor customer service. 

I ended up having to supply an appropriate socket myself. When I inquired whether there would be any kind of discount, I was met with a blank stare.

First of all, you ur service is significantly overpriced. I got the service here last fall and it was somewhat cheaper....and they had the right tools and a better attitude. 

So I’m paying more, I have to supply the tools and I’m met with a poor attitude, particularly from Edward?

Is that your new business model? Entirely unacceptable.

I have several vehicles and personally drive more than 50,000 km/year and I will have to give serious thought as to whether I wish to use your (lack of) services again in the future. Under the circumstances I’m inclined to decide not to, as well as discourage anyone else I know from doing so.

The entire experience left a bad taste in my mouth. 

Sincerely, 

J. Fairthorne. 
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Doug Gifford

mhammer said:


> We celebrate our 40th in a little over 2 weeks. If it was normal times, we'd probably take a trip. I'm going to have to think hard about this one. Not even sure what I could do about a present. Certainly can't browse at a jewellers.


Ordered pizza for the kids, Indian for us. Worked out fine.


----------



## Jim Wellington

JBFairthorne said:


> The entire experience left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> J. Fairthorne.


Sounds like an experience I had with the same franchise...they hand tightened the bolts on my skid plate. It flew off when I was doing a 120kmph on a 400 series highway minutes after I left their shop. The employee was a dick, the manager was apologetic, but I never returned.

I hope they returned your socket at least.


----------



## iamthehub

JBFairthorne said:


> Just had winters changed to summers at Mr. Lube.
> 
> Overpriced.
> 
> Terrible service/attitude.
> 
> Don’t waste your time or money.
> 
> Sent a complaint email to head office....
> 
> 
> Regarding shop, 20 St. Paul Cr., Barrie.
> 
> I just had my tires changed over from winters to summers. After waiting over an hour in line and finally entering the bay, I was informed that they didn’t have the correct socket to remove the wheels. There aren’t wheel locks on there, they just didn’t have a thin wall socket. How is that possible? Completely unprofessional to not have the required tools.
> 
> To add insult to injury, when I expressed my displeasure at waiting so long, only to be told they couldn’t perform the work I was told that “we don’t need the attitude”. Really?
> 
> COVID is NOT a suitable excuse for lack of proper tools, poor attitude and poor customer service.
> 
> I ended up having to supply an appropriate socket myself. When I inquired whether there would be any kind of discount, I was met with a blank stare.
> 
> First of all, you ur service is significantly overpriced. I got the service here last fall and it was somewhat cheaper....and they had the right tools and a better attitude.
> 
> So I’m paying more, I have to supply the tools and I’m met with a poor attitude, particularly from Edward?
> 
> Is that your new business model? Entirely unacceptable.
> 
> I have several vehicles and personally drive more than 50,000 km/year and I will have to give serious thought as to whether I wish to use your (lack of) services again in the future. Under the circumstances I’m inclined to decide not to, as well as discourage anyone else I know from doing so.
> 
> The entire experience left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> J. Fairthorne.
> Sent from my iPhone


Agree with you!!

I used to take my 2 cars for tire change all the time to them. It used to cost about $50+tax. Then in 2019 I bought 2 new cars, and I had the dealer do the tire change the last few times. 

This week we took the first car to mr lube and good thing I asked how much (knowing with inflation it would more). It was $90+tax for 19”+ rims and $72+tax for rims less than 19”. It should be known that they are already on rims so nothing was needed other than a straight tire change. 

On top of that, the idiot rips the bag that the tires are in. Doesn’t he see that the winters on the car are 19”, there was no need to rip the bag to confirm that the other tires were going to be 19”. I was already in the $90 price range!

My wife was there and demanded he give us another bag lol...

Which brings me to this question... is there a difference between changing a 17” vs 19” tire?? Other than the weight I don’t see how it justifies the extra $20. 

I’ll wait to service my car at dealer or change it myself. 

Pure rip off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne

I made sure to ask for my socket back prior to leaving...


----------



## Milkman

fretzel said:


> Richard Gere?


I think that’s gerbils.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Cost me $169.50 including tax to swap and balance 4 tires.

Cost less than$130 all in around 4 months ago. I guess with COVID the price of lead weights had skyrocketed.


----------



## Verne

I bought a low profile jack in the fall to replace my archaic 30yr old jack. I do my own tire change overs and I am a devout winter wheel/tire set for this reason. I do mine and my fiances car every fall and spring. Last year, due to the HUGE cost to do such a simple job, I started offering myself, my driveway and jack to friends to save them paying these thieves to do what I can do in just a little more time, and with a far FAR more pleasant attitude and conversation. I understand some people can't, but I don't mind helping those I can, and why not save friends money when you can?!? If you guys lived closer.......

Plus I have a fully stocked tool chest and lower rolling chest and professional torque wrench. I always try and do what I can for myself or friends.

You guys in London, St Thomas, or nearby, keep this in mind.


----------



## Mooh

JBFairthorne said:


> Just had winters changed to summers at Mr. Lube.
> 
> Overpriced.
> 
> Terrible service/attitude.
> 
> Don’t waste your time or money.
> 
> Sent a complaint email to head office....
> 
> 
> Regarding shop, 20 St. Paul Cr., Barrie.
> 
> I just had my tires changed over from winters to summers. After waiting over an hour in line and finally entering the bay, I was informed that they didn’t have the correct socket to remove the wheels. There aren’t wheel locks on there, they just didn’t have a thin wall socket. How is that possible? Completely unprofessional to not have the required tools.
> 
> To add insult to injury, when I expressed my displeasure at waiting so long, only to be told they couldn’t perform the work I was told that “we don’t need the attitude”. Really?
> 
> COVID is NOT a suitable excuse for lack of proper tools, poor attitude and poor customer service.
> 
> I ended up having to supply an appropriate socket myself. When I inquired whether there would be any kind of discount, I was met with a blank stare.
> 
> First of all, you ur service is significantly overpriced. I got the service here last fall and it was somewhat cheaper....and they had the right tools and a better attitude.
> 
> So I’m paying more, I have to supply the tools and I’m met with a poor attitude, particularly from Edward?
> 
> Is that your new business model? Entirely unacceptable.
> 
> I have several vehicles and personally drive more than 50,000 km/year and I will have to give serious thought as to whether I wish to use your (lack of) services again in the future. Under the circumstances I’m inclined to decide not to, as well as discourage anyone else I know from doing so.
> 
> The entire experience left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> J. Fairthorne.
> Sent from my iPhone


Sucks, don't it.

My leased truck goes to the dealer for almost everything so that there's a clean service record when I go to flip (though the plan is to buy this one out). Almost, but not things as simple as tire changes that I would do myself if I wasn't so worried about my hands...as if I'm some sort of rock star. Just yesterday I took the Tacoma and the bride's Matrix to the local NAPA Autopro True-Centre (why can't they just call themselves Bill's Garage or something?) and they were done well ahead of time, clean, orderly, friendly, and they will tweak the torque in a week or two on a drop-in basis if I want. The bride handles the money (good thing too, I'd have gone for a tire change and come home with a Telecaster) but she said it was very reasonable compared to the Toyota dealer. The small time operators are hurtin' bad right now so they ought to be all about service.

Not having the right tools. What? Were they robbed for fuck's sake?


----------



## JBFairthorne

The other end of the spectrum...

Not to go into details but recently paid an arm and a leg to the got junk? people and totally got hosed. Like $900 to get rid of stuff that I could have gotten rid of in a delivered and picked up bin for $500. Basically, $400 for a guy and a girl to throw junk into a truck for an hour.

Time was a factor so I assumed it was going to cost.

The people they sent were fantastic. Went above and beyond. Were completely professional and a pleasure to deal with. So much so that I tipped them on top of the bill.

If I were in a position where I needed to get rid of stuff fast and I knew going in it would be ridiculously priced, I wouldn’t hesitate to call them again.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Some details...

I was told they to broke the socket a few days ago.

You only have one? You didn’t immediately replace it?

I do lots of car repairs myself but don’t have steel rims so the necessary balancing machine is the reason I pay for the service. Used steel wheels are currently in the Kijiji search parameters.

It’s my “beat the shit out of it” work car so I’m not too concerned about the car itself or if it goes to the dealer or not.

I’m self employed and busy seasons coincide with tire change season so booking an appointment during the work week and taking a morning or afternoon off isn’t ideal. Usually this job needs to get done on a weekend or an unexpected, short notice, shitty weather weekday.

The best part of the experience was when I was talking to the same guy that told me they didn’t need the attitude...suggested that I should have informed them that I needed this socket wile I was waiting more than an hour in line.

I had them done to there in December. I should just assume that they might not longer have the correct tools now?

The purpose here was a general rant AND to inform some people that might not know what they’re getting into when they go to a no appointment type place for a tire change. I imagine many people pay the ridiculous price...once because they waited in line so long only to find out once they get inside the bay.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Ricktoberfest said:


> I am a Christian to be in relationship with God, not to go to a specific building once a week. There is no Christian temple where God lives.


church is for fellowship


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> church is for fellowship


fellowship is my favourite way to spread a pandemic

seriously though, this sort of thing is just childish rebellion, a cry for attention, ..nothing more. if you participate,,., youre no martyr, youre an idiot


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I tried a recipe popular from around 1910 to the 1930s, it is called “bean pie”
Supposedly introduced by Muhammad .
I know it sounds gross 🤮 but actually kinda reminds me of pumpkin pies but not a strong .






























This is one of four Great Depression era recipes I have decided to try out . overall I really like how I turned out and I would make it again simply because it is the easiest thing I think I made so far. I’d probably rate it an 8 out of 10 because it is tasty but could possibly use more cinnamon and nutmeg


----------



## Doug Gifford

vadsy said:


> fellowship is my favourite way to spread a pandemic
> 
> seriously though, this sort of thing is just childish rebellion, a cry for attention, ..nothing more. if you participate,,., youre no martyr, youre an idiot


Call on God, but row away from the rocks. _Indian Proverb_


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> fellowship is my favourite way to spread a pandemic
> 
> seriously though, this sort of thing is just childish rebellion, a cry for attention, ..nothing more. if you participate,,., youre no martyr, youre an idiot


I go to church still but I’m the only one in my little corner and I just love it. No one in front of me ,no one behind me and no one beside me . I don’t have to wear a mask due to the sitting arrangements but have no issues doing so if needed or if I’m talking to people especially the elders. Wave three sections laid out with 50 seats but they just don’t have enough in attendance to fill the seats. Like really the next family is 6 seats away and if I don’t feel well? Well I just stay home, it just isn’t worth it


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Maybe a little perspective on what everyone is going through in these times. This is not mine, I copied it from a post somewhere else.

1. There are no bombs raining on our heads.
2. I am not a prisoner held in solitary confinement, as millions are.
3. I am not a refugee trying to escape with my life.
4. I am not standing in line waiting to fill a pot of water.
5. I have access to fresh food and I'm not starving.
6. I have hot running water.
7. My country has not been ruined by years of war.
8. I can reach my friends by phone and check in on them.
9. My friends check in on me because they care about me.
10. Any whiplash I feel about this strange turn of events is itself a sign of privilege.
11. More than half of the world would gladly trade their everyday problems for the modest inconveniences I am experiencing.
12. I may have anxious dreams but I'm dreaming them on a proper bed and I'm not sleeping on the sidewalk.
13. By staying at home, I'm helping the planet rest.
14. As long as I have my mind I can create, imagine, dream and not be lonely.
15. This global crisis connects me to people around the world and reminds me of our common humanity. This is a good thing.
16. When something tragic happens to another country next time, I will continue to respond to it with humility and recognition.
17. I will fight for positive changes and economically just policies in my own country.
18. I am surrounded by books.
19. I am surrounded by love.
20. The trees have already begun to bloom.
Stay safe / Stay healthy


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> fellowship is my favourite way to spread a pandemic
> 
> seriously though, this sort of thing is just childish rebellion, a cry for attention, ..nothing more.


if you think the lockdown is about saving lives and not about controlling people through fear, then why is it that the many things that have been causing as much or more death since forever are not addressed with the same zeal?



Jim DaddyO said:


> Maybe a little perspective on what everyone is going through in these times. This is not mine, I copied it from a post somewhere else.
> 
> 1. There are no bombs raining on our heads.
> 2. I am not a prisoner held in solitary confinement, as millions are.
> 3. I am not a refugee trying to escape with my life.
> 4. I am not standing in line waiting to fill a pot of water.
> 5. I have access to fresh food and I'm not starving.
> 6. I have hot running water.
> 7. My country has not been ruined by years of war.
> 8. I can reach my friends by phone and check in on them.
> 9. My friends check in on me because they care about me.


for now. 
but if people continue to allow their leaders to control them with fear, it won't stay that way


----------



## Jim DaddyO

cheezyridr said:


> leaders to control them with fear


Our leaders are idiots. 80% of cases are in 20% of the area province wide, yet they make blanket rules that they have to walk back because they are stupid, and don't disperse vaccines in the same proportions as infection rates.

For now, just take the attitude that you are helping to protect fellow citizens by the same common sense precautions we started out with. Stay home when you can, distance when you have to be out, wear a mask, wash your hands. It's obvious those making the rules are not listening to the advise of the medical/scientific community (just listen to some of them being interviewed) so we have to be responsible for our own actions and keep each other safe. We cannot rely on leaders, but that is in no way anything new, is it?


----------



## Lola




----------



## SWLABR

Not worthy of its own thread, so I chucked it in here.
Looking on Amazon for a replacement bridge for a Strat style. Who in this company OK’ed these pics?
First is the product. Fair enough. The other two??


----------



## Lola

Oh my how could I forget about Billy Squier. Learning this song as I type. This is such a rocking song and not really that hard.


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> Our leaders are idiots. 80% of cases are in 20% of the area province wide, yet they make blanket rules that they have to walk back because they are stupid, and don't disperse vaccines in the same proportions as infection rates.
> 
> For now, just take the attitude that you are helping to protect fellow citizens by the same common sense precautions we started out with. Stay home when you can, distance when you have to be out, wear a mask, wash your hands. It's obvious those making the rules are not listening to the advise of the medical/scientific community (just listen to some of them being interviewed) so we have to be responsible for our own actions and keep each other safe. We cannot rely on leaders, but that is in no way anything new, is it?


i would agree, that applies here too. and i do wear the face diaper in the stores, and at work, _when required_. washing my hands is something i do anyway. as for social distancing, it makes things a little easier for me because as a loner, it gives me an easy excuse to enjoy my own company more. except for the new band, all my hobbies are solo pursuits. even then, we're spread out safely enough.


----------



## Verne

SWLABR said:


> Not worthy of its own thread, so I chucked it in here.
> Looking on Amazon for a replacement bridge for a Strat style. Who in this company OK’ed these pics?
> First is the product. Fair enough. The other two??
> View attachment 361331
> View attachment 361332
> View attachment 361333


Think of the money being saved by not hiring a marketing department.


----------



## Lola

This should kick start your day.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> Think of the money being saved by not hiring a marketing department.


I hope that LP copy has strap locks!


----------



## Lola




----------



## silvertonebetty

A huge ass spider climbed out of my sink drain . So I killed it with a bottle of hand cream 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> View attachment 361389


My wifi has been down since Friday. I actually have to go upstairs to talk to my friend because her iPhone is connected to the wifi so her data is shut off so I can’t revive iMessages until she gets wifi. I told her she’s probably gonna get spammed by my phone ! I have 12gb of data so my iPhone just switches to data when I don’t have wifi. But I must say it’s some boring not have YouTube or Netflix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> Ives


Flying Officer Ives.


----------



## zontar

jb welder said:


> Do you know where I'm going with this?


Random posts.


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> View attachment 361332


Bigsby's are easier to install


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Bigsby's are easier to install
> View attachment 361483


First time I ever saw that was on Bryan Adams' Unplugged CD cover. I thought it was a Gibson, but it's a Guild. There's a 12 string version too!! Yikes, the tuning stability of a 12 whammy...









I have an Epiphone EJ-250 w/ electronics. I have literally not touched since I bought the Taylor in November. I was going to sell it, but a few weeks ago I heard a song from that album and it got me thinking. What would it realistically take to add a Bigsby to an acoustic?? I'd have to up the bracing I'm sure. It can clearly be done... but it wouldn't fit in the hardshell case anymore!


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

her left hand is so fast and precise, it looks like a camera trick, but i don't think it is. i think she's probably really descended from ned neederlander - she really is that fast.


----------



## silvertonebetty

we where donated a bunch of paintings so I took the fox


----------



## Paul Running

In a bid to reduce the hazardous impacts of global warming, a private donor-funded project, of which Bill Gates is a part, has been approved for this week which will send a gigantic balloon soaring into the atmosphere to spray tons of chalk dust. The geoengineering experiment will be done above the Swedish town of Kiruna. Implementing Gates’ controversial experiment of “deflecting the sun” by blocking its rays, authorities in the arctic town will “try to lower” the Earth’s temperature.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Paul Running said:


> In a bid to reduce the hazardous impacts of global warming, a private donor-funded project, of which Bill Gates is a part, has been approved for this week which will send a gigantic balloon soaring into the atmosphere to spray tons of chalk dust. The geoengineering experiment will be done above the Swedish town of Kiruna. Implementing Gates’ controversial experiment of “deflecting the sun” by blocking its rays, authorities in the arctic town will “try to lower” the Earth’s temperature.


What I find funny about this is that I read something years ago regarding an alien race spraying gold dust in the atmosphere of their planet for the same reason. I think the idea was presented as an aboriginal legend. So..yeah, there`s that...lol.


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 361537


Aw man, ain't that a kick in the crotch.


----------



## cheezyridr

Paul Running said:


> In a bid to reduce the hazardous impacts of global warming, a private donor-funded project, of which Bill Gates is a part, has been approved for this week which will send a gigantic balloon soaring into the atmosphere to spray tons of chalk dust. The geoengineering experiment will be done above the Swedish town of Kiruna. Implementing Gates’ controversial experiment of “deflecting the sun” by blocking its rays, authorities in the arctic town will “try to lower” the Earth’s temperature.


dumbest idea ever.


----------



## vadsy

waste of perfectly good chalk dust, we could be putting that in milk to help with bone density growth


----------



## Paul Running

Chalk-dust fallout, I wonder if he got the idea from volcanic ash fallout.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

Paul Running said:


> Chalk-dust fallout, I wonder if he got the idea from volcanic ash fallout.


counters all that acid rain .


----------



## Doug Gifford

Is Bill Gates Funding Efforts To Block The Sun?


Sensationalized headlines mischaracterize the efforts of Harvard's SCoPEx project.




www.snopes.com


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> View attachment 361537


I can't read where that is , I rode a motorcycle around Montana years ago and by Rockcreek they had a place that hosted the testicle festival (prairie oysters)

There was a little ******* bar there with a couple of rode hard barmaids!



laristotle said:


> View attachment 361537


----------



## MarkM

When did this site start putting this ***** when I am typing *******?


----------



## vadsy

MarkM said:


> When did this site start putting this * when I am typing *****?


dunno but it seems odd we can still say fuck but not mick


----------



## Verne

What word? Or is this the asterisk surprise of the month word we get to find on our own.


----------



## MarkM

R e d n e c k


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> What word?


m-i-c-k, as in jagger


----------



## vadsy

Verne said:


> What word?


there's a bunch, pointless to type them out so try for yourself and hit preview, then you can see what is censored and what isn't


----------



## Verne

Wow. Really. A forum full of adults and we need censorship? Is this the guitar forum version of Facebook?? Pretty soon no pictures with anything above the ankles showing.


----------



## vadsy

Verne said:


> Wow. Really. A forum full of adults and we need censorship? Is this the guitar forum version of Facebook?? Pretty soon no pictures with anything above the ankles showing.


well,. some guys need it. they'll say theyre fine but start reporting anything they don't agree with once their feelings are hurt. eventually we'll be able to tailor our feeds here and create an individual safe space


----------



## Verne

Everybody gets a "safe space" and a trophy for participating.


----------



## vadsy

Verne said:


> Everybody gets a "safe space" and a trophy for participating.


lol, thats right


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

Phuk Mi


----------



## laristotle

Ontario, eh?! Spring is never officially here until a final dump of snow after it's been warm for a coupla' weeks. lol.


----------



## Milkman

Yeah Mother Nature loves these little backhanders just to remind us who's boss, LOL.


----------



## SWLABR

"_... I like the way the line runs up the back of their stockings. I've always liked those kind of high-heels too" _


----------



## Paul Running

Yeah, it felt like fall in the Ottawa Valley yesterday and it's a winter mind-set today. The hound loves this weather...no heat stress from her today on the hunt.


----------



## Paul Running

SWLABR said:


> "_... I like the way the line runs up the back of their stockings. I've always liked those kind of high-heels too" _
> 
> View attachment 361733


Right on...those Flapper girls from the 20s were something too.


----------



## Lola

Isn’t this gorgeous? I think it’s either a ‘67 or a ‘68 Camaro.


----------



## Milkman

I prefer that one stock or close.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> Isn’t this gorgeous? I think it’s either a ‘67 or a ‘68 Camaro.
> 
> View attachment 361757


No vent window, no side marker lights...I'd go with '67. The '68 had both. You're right, it is a hot car.


----------



## brokentoes




----------



## zontar




----------



## Verne

Jim DaddyO said:


> No vent window, no side marker lights...I'd go with '67. The '68 had both. You're right, it is a hot car.


The other way around. The '67 had vent windows, the '68 up did not. If it's a '68, it's an early production. '67 usually have circular signals in the grill. 

I am a purist when it comes to classic muscle. Those wheels.................nope. A classic muscle car needs to be factory stock in my opinion.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Verne said:


> The other way around. The '67 had vent windows, the '68 up did not. If it's a '68, it's an early production. '67 usually have circular signals in the grill.


Thanks! I messed up.

My favourite is the '69 with the flat topped wheel well openings and those beautiful body lines.


----------



## Verne

@Jim DaddyO I could not agree more with that statement. The '69 are the sexiest Camaros out there.


----------



## jb welder

brokentoes said:


> View attachment 361819


Whats the deal with the hands all the time? Is it so we'll be able to tell them apart when they're 'out on the street'?
"Look, fembot! Always check the hands!"


----------



## MarkM

Lola said:


> Isn’t this gorgeous? I think it’s either a ‘67 or a ‘68 Camaro.
> I am by no means an expert but that pointy hood reflects a 67. 68 was rounder in my memory.
> View attachment 361757


----------



## SG-Rocker

Lifted from the Open Mike Forum...










Big turnout for the Green Party Grassroots.


----------



## SWLABR

zontar said:


> View attachment 361831


I still remember the theme song!


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I prefer that one stock or close.
> 
> View attachment 361759


The Super Sport is nice too. Hey I would take either one in a heartbeat. I have seen these cars go for 7 figures and more on the Barret Jackson auctions. Nice ones are getting rarer and rarer.


----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> Thanks! I messed up.
> 
> My favourite is the '69 with the flat topped wheel well openings and those beautiful body lines.












I do believe this is totally stock. I do love the look of a 69 Camaro. Tuxedo black. The body styling in this year is noticeably different. The back fenders were more flared out. A leaner meaner car in my opinion. I love my husband so much for giving me the love and the knowledge of vintage muscle cars. If I have a question he always has the correct answer.

I think this really is my favourite year for them as well.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> The Super Sport is nice too. Hey I would take either one in a heartbeat. I have seen these cars go for 7 figures and more on the Barret Jackson auctions. Nice ones are getting rarer and rarer.


I share your appreciation for the aesthetic of 60s cars, particularly GM muscle cars.

But honestly, many new cars would run circles around those old cars. In my opinion, it's similar with old guitar technology.....

Where's than dang flame retardant suit....


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> many new cars would run circles around those old cars.


Right on...the eCOPO will out-perform other production Camaros...electric is our future.


----------



## Milkman

A sleepy family sedan these days has more than 300 hp.

When the 5.0 Mustangs starting coming out, the GT was rated around 225 hp and it wasn't really light if memory serves.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I share your appreciation for the aesthetic of 60s cars, particularly GM muscle cars.
> 
> But honestly, many new cars would run circles around those old cars. In my opinion, it's similar with old guitar technology.....
> 
> Where's than dang flame retardant suit....


The reason I love these cars is that they’re timeless designs. You will never see anything like these again. Nothing like open headers! The sound was incredible. These cars are very nostalgic for me. Hot guys, fast cars and rock n roll. Car enthusiasts love muscle cars the same way train enthusiasts love steam locomotives. They’re all dinosaurs but I love them.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> The reason I love these cars is that they’re timeless designs. You will never see anything like these again. Nothing like open headers! The sound was incredible. These cars are very nostalgic for me. Hot guys, fast cars and rock n roll. Car enthusiasts love muscle cars the same way train enthusiasts love steam locomotives. They’re all dinosaurs but I love them.


Yup, that was a time when you could tell one car from another from a distance. These days it's pretty funny. All the automakers go to great lengths to conceal their latest new model shapes and then proceed to all crank out VERY similar styles.


----------



## Verne

My philosophy is simple, you don't have to go fast to look good. I wouldn't care if I had a '67 with the old 250 inline six. New cars just don't have the character, nor the exhaust note at idle, or under throttle, that the classic cars do. Who cares if a new Challenger can beat an old Challenger...........which car gets the attention? Not the new one. I am not big on these repro classics. When did a Charger have 4 doors?!?


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> My philosophy is simple, you don't have to go fast to look good. I wouldn't care if I had a '67 with the old 250 inline six. New cars just don't have the character, nor the exhaust note at idle, or under throttle, that the classic cars do. Who cares if a new Challenger can beat an old Challenger...........which car gets the attention? Not the new one. I am not big on these repro classics. When did a Charger have 4 doors?!?


There are some new (ish) cars that do indeed have a lovely exhaust note.

Looking good? a matter of tastes after all.

For me, I don't necessarily need crazy top end, but it's a lot of fun getting up to 120 or so really quickly. As well, cornering and general handling is much better now, but I get the nostalgia.

I love those old cars, but honestly when it comes to driving, the newer ones come out on top for me.


----------



## Lola

All cars look the same unless your buying the new Corvette or the Aston Martin or some other high end model sports car. Those I can definitely tell apart. That’s what I like about the old vintage muscle cars. I usually know the make, model and sometimes the year. There is a distinct difference between GTO and Chevelle.


----------



## Paul Running

Verne said:


> New cars just don't have the character, nor the exhaust note at idle, or under throttle, that the classic cars do.


Similar to vacuum tube amp-emulation, the electric cars now have exhaust sound-emulators.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> Similar to vacuum tube amp-emulation, the electric cars now have exhaust sound-emulators.



I'm excited to see new high performance electric cars coming out.

I still drive an ICE and the sound was a big drawing point for me. I like a car that is dead quiet at idle and as long as you drive it like a grandma, it remains quiet.

When you put it down, *then* is when I like a throaty exhaust note or with some engines that great valve train sound.

I like stealth until it's time to release the bees, LOL.


----------



## SWLABR

Paul Running said:


> Similar to vacuum tube amp-emulation, the electric cars now have *exhaust sound-emulators*.


Cause too many walking & texting people were getting run over??


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> All cars look the same unless your buying the new Corvette or the Aston Martin or some other high end model sports car. Those I can definitely tell apart. That’s what I like about the old vintage muscle cars. I usually know the make, model and sometimes the year. There is a distinct difference between GTO and Chevelle.



Well at very least there were distinct differences between Chrysler, GM and Ford.


----------



## Lola

So the only two gigs that I had booked for early summer got cancelled. I wanted one of these gigs so badly. Both private parties. Sitting here crying. I had everything planned. F**cking COVID! I know get over it! It’s hard though when you pour every ounce of your being into things!!


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> When did a Charger have 4 doors?!?


I thought that that was a dumb move too.


----------



## VHTO




----------



## laristotle




----------



## JBFairthorne

So...I have this friend who did what we all hoped we could/would do in a terrible, life threatening situation...and lost everything he had as a result. He currently has a go fund me with a goal of $15,000 and it’s currently at $11,000 ish. The money is earmarked for him to start to rebuild his life.

I really want to help get the fund to its goal. I’ve considered starting a thread but I’m not sure if it would violate any rules.

Generally speaking, I’m not one to advertise or promote this kind of thing but these are special circumstances but I really feel bad for the guy and I want to see him get back on his feet.

There are many people here who, I’m sure would help if they knew the details but I’m reluctant to share them publicly.

is referring people to a go fund menot allowed here? Is it allowed but just in poor taste? Am I stupid for this being so important to me?

I just dunno.


----------



## VHTO

Verne said:


> My philosophy is simple, you don't have to go fast to look good. I wouldn't care if I had a '67 with the old 250 inline six. New cars just don't have the character, nor the exhaust note at idle, or under throttle, that the classic cars do. Who cares if a new Challenger can beat an old Challenger...........which car gets the attention? Not the new one. I am not big on these repro classics. When did a Charger have 4 doors?!?


There is a trend back to having some interesting design features, and technologies such as hydroforming allow more intricate stampings than the old presses.

From a performance and practicality standpoint, we are living the good old days right now. 300HP minivans. 700+ HP 2 doors and sedans right off the showroom floor. < 4 second 0-60 times, 12 second quarter mile times and 200 mph top ends, all with comfort, safety, handling and even decent fuel efficiency. Even the vaunted 426 Hemi cars were not that quick in stock trim.

That said, there is something raw and visceral about driving the older beasts -- one is much more connected and engaged in the act of driving, even if it's just trying to keep it in a straight line.


----------



## greco

VHTO said:


> That said, there is something raw and visceral about driving the older beasts -- one is much more connected and engaged in the act of driving, *even if it's just trying to keep it in a straight line.*


Thanks for my laugh for the day!


----------



## VHTO

greco said:


> Thanks for my laugh for the day!


I like the look of the Goodyear Polyglas bias plies, and manual steering -- but together, they are a handful. Especially when it's 10 million turns from lock-to-lock in the old 'armstrong' steering systems.


----------



## Verne

Without power steering or power brakes. Drum brakes all 4 corners. Driving really was driving with them.


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> I like a car that is dead quiet at idle and as long as you drive it like a grandma, it remains quiet.


A lot of people prefer their amps that way too...I believe that a dead-quiet amp is the selling feature of an amp to many people too...noise can be annoying, if you listen to it for long periods of time.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> So...I have this friend who did what we all hoped we could/would do in a terrible, life threatening situation...and lost everything he had as a result. He currently has a go fund me with a goal of $15,000 and it’s currently at $11,000 ish. The money is earmarked for him to start to rebuild his life.
> 
> I really want to help get the fund to its goal. I’ve considered starting a thread but I’m not sure if it would violate any rules.
> 
> Generally speaking, I’m not one to advertise or promote this kind of thing but these are special circumstances but I really feel bad for the guy and I want to see him get back on his feet.
> 
> There are many people here who, I’m sure would help if they knew the details but I’m reluctant to share them publicly.
> 
> is referring people to a go fund menot allowed here? Is it allowed but just in poor taste? Am I stupid for this being so important to me?
> 
> I just dunno.


You’re NOT stupid! You care about your friend. That’s very admirable!


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> I share your appreciation for the aesthetic of 60s cars, particularly GM muscle cars.
> 
> But honestly, many new cars would run circles around those old cars. In my opinion, it's similar with old guitar technology.....
> 
> Where's than dang flame retardant suit....


one person you WON'T get flames from on this subject is me. 
the old cars were nice to look at, and i owned lots of them over the years. however, the new stuff, i find really exciting what can be done with them. even stock sedans. my elantra will walk and talk all over the 70 lemans i had. same with bikes. the new bikes have some great technology, and are way better all the way around.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> So the only two gigs that I had booked for early summer got cancelled. I wanted one of these gigs so badly. Both private parties. Sitting here crying. I had everything planned. F**cking COVID! I know get over it! It’s hard though when you pour every ounce of your being into things!!


Do youtube videos.


----------



## butterknucket

And post the youtube links all over the place.

Do livestream videos on reddit. Try stuff online and see what sticks. You never know.


----------



## vadsy

and TikTok, don't forget Twitch


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m rather annoyed 😠 because I’ve been looking for a while for an older technics radio integrated amplifier for my technic system but there’s nothing around . Then kijiji shows me a bunch in Ontario or further away so I’m like wth I can buy an piece of gear without making sure everything works. Actually I need two more pieces . The amplifier and the equalizer, then I’d have everything I want unless technics made an 8track system .















Overall I like my little setup and my landlord loves it . He loves it even more when he hears my music in the offices above my apartment 😂.


----------



## jb welder

SG-Rocker said:


> Lifted from the Open Mike Forum...
> 
> View attachment 361926
> 
> 
> Big turnout for the Green Party Grassroots.


Um, this is the 'open mike' section. You meant to post this down in that other place.
But thanks for giving everybody a free sample of what it's all about down there. You perfectly summed it up in one simple post.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LanceT

Eff it.


----------



## SG-Rocker

jb welder said:


> Um, this is the 'open mike' section. You meant to post this down in that other place.
> But thanks for giving everybody a free sample of what it's all about down there. You perfectly summed it up in one simple post.


Your welcome. 

If you think that's bad, imagine how reprehensible you'd have to be to get banned from there ;-)


----------



## vadsy

SG-Rocker said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> If you think that's bad, imagine how reprehensible you'd have to be to get banned from there ;-)


I'm sure it can't be as bad as forgetting where you are, reposting a picture thats just a few posts up and not noticing, spelling it wrong when it's in the header, trying to make a political joke that doesn't get flagged political and making fun of someone based on appearance to get likes from your buddies. if this has hurt your feelings, please don't report me like the other guy did in an unmoderated sub,. I can get you a form to fill out and we can discuss it after I've had a chance to review it


----------



## SG-Rocker

vadsy said:


> I'm sure it can't be as bad as forgetting where you are, reposting a picture thats just a few posts up and not noticing, spelling it wrong when it's in the header, trying to make a political joke that doesn't get flagged political and making fun of someone based on appearance to get likes from your buddies. if this has hurt your feelings, please don't report me like the other guy did in an unmoderated sub,. I can get you a form to fill out and we can discuss it after I've had a chance to review it


1) First time on edibles (very enjoyable);

2) You're projecting, but it's okay, I found value in the rare times you'd bring a strong and succintly worded argument.


----------



## vadsy

SG-Rocker said:


> 1) First time on edibles (very enjoyable);


solid excuse. these work in court, you can get away with anything 



SG-Rocker said:


> 2) You're projecting, but it's okay, I found value in the rare times you'd bring a strong and succintly worded argument.


I am. and. Just wanted to show you that you don't need to attack peoples physical appearance to make fun of them.


----------



## SG-Rocker

vadsy said:


> solid excuse. these work in court, you can get away with anything
> 
> 
> 
> I am. and. Just wanted to show you that you don't need to attack peoples physical appearance to make fun of them.


Who said anything about physical appearances? It's the eyes man. Just look at their eyes... says it all. Except the young lady in the wheel chair, the lights are on but there's no one home with that one.

Ain't nothing you wouldn't see on Whyte Ave at 10 am on a Sunday


----------



## vadsy

I think you may still be high


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 362014



Elon Musk: Bring it Fellas!


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I share your appreciation for the aesthetic of 60s cars, particularly GM muscle cars.
> 
> But honestly, many new cars would run circles around those old cars. In my opinion, it's similar with old guitar technology.....
> 
> Where's than dang flame retardant suit....


I guess I am stuck in a time warp. These classics are iconic. I don’t care about the need for speed. Don’t care about technology in the car. They are what they are. I remember getting scared out of my wits when they decided to switch a big block 350 for 454 in my husbands friends 69 Corvette. I got in and all most s**t my pants. The thing jumped like a rabbit down the street. The difference in the torque was crazy. Talk about power! Being my husbands grease monkey apprentice was so much fun. Just so many good memories. It was an education in itself. I still have my little GM black book with all the specs of these iconic cars. That was my homework at the time. I read car magazines with my hubby. We still love these cars.

I will have to show you my husbands current restoration project. It’s very rare. He wants to get it restored up and running. It’s a beautiful sports car. It’s sitting in the garage collecting dust atm. He has too many projects on the go plus he has a lot of down time due to his health issues. The car is not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I guess I am stuck in a time warp. These classics are iconic. I don’t care about the need for speed. Don’t care about technology in the car. They are what they are. I remember getting scared out of my wits when they decided to switch a big block 350 for 454 in my husbands friends 69 Corvette. I got in and all most s**t my pants. The thing jumped like a rabbit down the street. The difference in the torque was crazy. Talk about power! Being my husbands grease monkey apprentice was so much fun. Just so many good memories. It was an education in itself. I still have my little GM black book with all the specs of these iconic cars. That was my homework at the time. I read car magazines with my hubby. We still love these cars.
> 
> I will have to show you my husbands current restoration project. It’s very rare. He wants to get it restored up and running. It’s a beautiful sports car. It’s sitting in the garage collecting dust atm. He has too many projects on the go plus he has a lot of down time due to his health issues. The car is not going anywhere anytime soon.


And I share and respect that appreciation for the styling and the passion for power that drove those designs.

Give me a late 60's Firebird and I'd be happy as a pig in shit.

I'm not suggesting that one is better than the other. I just find it amusing that your average family sedan has as much HP and torque as many of the muscle cars of the past.

A 454 can make a lot of power, but these days so can a Small 6 or even a 4 cylinder with a turbo and the weight......

I almost bought a late 70s Vette from an engineer buddy working for GM. It was gorgeous white, t roofs and all factory stock.

I'm sorry, I can't remember the exact model year but it was the first model with Catalytic converters and in terms of performance, it would have actually been a downgrade from my little Japanese putt putt. 

He sold it and bought a Boxter.


----------



## Lola

I honestly don’t know how many gorgeous cars we have had in the past. All muscle cars and one exotic. We had a Pantera for a while and then he sold it.


----------



## Milkman

If I was among the super rich, I'd be the Jay Leno of the neighborhood, LOL.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> If I was among the super rich, I'd be the Jay Leno of the neighborhood, LOL.


My husband would keep you company on that note Lol


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> My husband would keep you company on that note Lol


It's Friday and a beautiful Spring day. Think I'll go for a little drive, pick up a couple of guitar bodies.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> I will have to show you my husbands current restoration project. It’s very rare


What is it?


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> I just find it amusing that your average family sedan has as much HP and torque as many of the muscle cars of the past.
> 
> A 454 can make a lot of power, but these days so can a Small 6 or even a 4 cylinder with a turbo and the weight......


Yeah, but which looks better?










or


----------



## vadsy

allthumbs56 said:


> Yeah, but which looks better?


yeah, but which one doesn't start because the jets are gummed up., ..again


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Yeah, but which looks better?
> 
> View attachment 362093
> 
> 
> or
> 
> View attachment 362094



Yup, a bit like worrying about which guitar amp looks better or how a painting sounds, LOL.


----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


> yeah, but which one doesn't start because the jets are gummed up., ..again


The one that requires a real mechanic to work on - as opposed to the I.T. Department 😊


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> The one that requires a real mechanic to work on - as opposed to the I.T. Department 😊


I like them somewhere in between those two.

But, that's a major point. And although there's never a substitute for a well trained and conscientious mechanic, at least a mechanically inclined individual with a decent set of tools could work on those old cars.

They're far too technical for the average person to do much with now.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Older car manuals used to show you how to adjust the valve lash. 
Todays manuals tell you not to drink the fluid from the battery.
Times have changed.


----------



## vadsy

allthumbs56 said:


> The one that requires a real mechanic to work on - as opposed to the I.T. Department 😊


good call,. why use any of the advances in modern tech,. leave it to a guy guessing why you drove around without the hood on (answer: because it looks better) and sucked in a bluejay. on your way home from the real mechanic, swing by the doctors to pick up some leeches for the scurvy and the drug store for some baby cigarettes


----------



## Ricktoberfest

allthumbs56 said:


> The one that requires a real mechanic to work on - as opposed to the I.T. Department


I’d prefer the one that doesn’t really require a mechanic at all (for the engine). I can’t remember the last time I had an engine problem on a modern fuel injected car or truck, and I’ve had dozens. 

Now the old carburetor cars almost always needed “tuning”. Now days I do an oil change every once in awhile and wait for it to rust away so I can buy the next one. Only mechanical issues are usually tires, shocks, and things that wear out.


----------



## Milkman

Ricktoberfest said:


> I’d prefer the one that doesn’t really require a mechanic at all (for the engine). I can’t remember the last time I had an engine problem on a modern fuel injected car or truck, and I’ve had dozens.
> 
> Now the old carburetor cars almost always needed “tuning”. Now days I do an oil change every once in awhile and wait for it to rust away so I can buy the next one. Only mechanical issues are usually tires, shocks, and things that wear out.


Again, something we don't always consider when using the "simplicity" argument as to why old cars are better.

Sure, you could fix them easily, but it's a good thing because they broke down more often, LOL.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Milkman said:


> Again, something we don't always consider when using the "simplicity" argument as to why old cars are better.
> 
> Sure, you could fix them easily, but it's a good thing because they broke down more often, LOL.


And the fact that you had to know about valve timings and battery fluid levels and all that nonsense. It seems simple only because that’s what you had to deal with. Dealing with a computer module that I can buy and clip in to the fuse box seems way simpler to me than trying to fix an old engine that won’t run - and has no reason not to run. 

Same reason I switched to electric snow blower and lawn mower. No trying to diagnose spark plugs and fuel systems every season. Modern electronics are reliable and fairly long lasting with no maintenance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Running

I remember when I was young, my dad would be under the hood with all these feeler gauges, setting relay gaps in the voltage regulator system...it was unreal all the little adjustments that he performed., there were very few sensors back then.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> I remember when I was young, my dad would be under the hood with all these feeler gauges, setting relay gaps in the voltage regulator system...it was unreal all the little adjustments that he performed., there were very few sensors back then.


My dad (thankfully still hale and hearty) was an aeroengine technician in the air force, and later became a class A mechanic.

He was a carburetor specialist. He often had three or four nice four barrel Holleys on his workbench at a time.


----------



## Paul Running

I like the style of Holleys with those double pumpers...the mass.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 362150



You could pass anything (except a gas station LOL).


----------



## allthumbs56

Paul Running said:


> I like the style of Holleys with those double pumpers...the mass.


Machinery as a work of art.

I love working on finely engineered and manufactured stuff. My dad, similar to Milk's, was an aircraft mechanic in England during WW2. After the war he emigrated to Canada and got in to cars. I used to love one of his sayings, "If you can't buy it you better be able to make it".


----------



## jb welder

SG-Rocker said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> If you think that's bad, imagine how reprehensible you'd have to be to get banned from there ;-)


Don't you mean 'cancelled'? Or is that just a one-way street kind of thing. 
How many pages is the thread with everybody going to bat for getting Mr. V reinstated, because 'even if I disagree with his dissenting opinion, I'll fight for his right to express it'. Yeah, didn't think so.

P.S. enough about that. chocolate? gummies? homemade? store-bought?


----------



## allthumbs56

jb welder said:


> Don't you mean 'cancelled'? Or is that just a one-way street kind of thing.
> How many pages is the thread with everybody *going to bat for getting Mr. V reinstated*, because 'even if I disagree with his dissenting opinion, I'll fight for his right to express it'. Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> P.S. enough about that. chocolate? gummies? homemade? store-bought?


I'm all for anybody and everybody contributing in the Political Forum. However, in the unpteen years that I've been here I have never know a soul to get tossed from that forum. Either the infraction was purdy severe or the Mods are using a different measuring stick these days.

Regardless, I too think that Vadsy should be able to come back.

Geez - that was a little hard to type


----------



## oldjoat

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 362150


dual pumper with external float adjusters / variable pump injection / mechanical secondaries .
around 850CFM ?


----------



## laristotle

jb welder said:


> going to bat for getting Mr. V reinstated, because 'even if I disagree with his dissenting opinion, I'll fight for his right to express it'.





allthumbs56 said:


> I too think that Vadsy should be able to come back.


I agree as well.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Paul Running

oldjoat said:


> 850CFM


750CFM


----------



## vadsy

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm all for anybody and everybody contributing in the Political Forum. However, in the unpteen years that I've been here I have never know a soul to get tossed from that forum. Either the infraction was purdy severe or the Mods are using a different measuring stick these days.
> 
> Regardless, I too think that Vadsy should be able to come back.
> 
> Geez - that was a little hard to type


thanks

it wasn't anything terrible, the 'offending' posts are still up and my 'banned' message from the mods is hardly anything worth framing. I'd happy to share it, nothing to hide. but I do think it's best I stay out of there, I've asked to get back in but no response and I've realized it ate up much of my time with little to show for it

ps- I am not the first to be banned from the political sub, although that person was welcomed back and his offence was scrubbed clean, it was lengthy and repulsive but unfortunately not everyone agreed, oh well


----------



## SG-Rocker

vadsy said:


> I think you may still be high


Not yet.



jb welder said:


> Don't you mean 'cancelled'? Or is that just a one-way street kind of thing.
> How many pages is the thread with everybody going to bat for getting Mr. V reinstated, because 'even if I disagree with his dissenting opinion, I'll fight for his right to express it'. Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> P.S. enough about that. chocolate? gummies? homemade? store-bought?


1) I could care less about the whole cancel culture thing. I would put forth that if it is to be a thing, it should be a bipartisan effort, which at present doesn't seem to be the case. Contrary to popular belief, I'm politically apathetic. The right wing and the left wing are still attached to the same bird. I subscribe to the notion of "just leave me the fuck alone". With that said, I recognize lunacy when I see it.

2) Store bought beverage actually, tropical punch 10 mg. Kicked like a mule and an effect unlike anything I've ever experienced before. Better than booze, without a doubt.










As far as sexy cars...

1969 Dodge Charger.... automotive perfection.


----------



## jb welder

SG-Rocker said:


> Kicked like a mule and an effect unlike anything I've ever experienced before. Better than booze, without a doubt.


Real game changer isn't it. What kind of delay on that?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

SG-Rocker said:


> I could care less about the whole cancel culture thing.


Cancel culture is just what people claim when everyone stops listening to their bullshit. Just because you have the right to speak it does not follow that anyone is obliged to listen.


----------



## SG-Rocker

jb welder said:


> Real game changer isn't it. What kind of delay on that?


My research said to anticipate a 1-3 hour delay so I planned accordingly. Not so, I was well on my way within 15 minutes.


----------



## SG-Rocker

Jim DaddyO said:


> Cancel culture is just what people claim when everyone stops listening to their bullshit. Just because you have the right to speak it does not follow that anyone is obliged to listen.


I respectfully disagree, I see it as a precursor to authoritarianism. Particularly in the manner in which it tends to abandon critical thinking in favour of vicious and vindictive defence of small scope echo chamber mentality. If we are to embrace diversity, it needs to include diversity of opinion. People will inevitably disagree on a myriad of subjects. The solution is to take the time to understand the origins of their thought processes and work collaboratively towards mutual understanding. Cancelling or otherwise sentencing to social death those whose opinions differ from yours does not make them disappear, it simply creates further division. Division leads to indifference, which leads to pain, which leads to hate, which inevitably leads to tragedy.


----------



## allthumbs56

SG-Rocker said:


> The solution is to take the time to understand the origins of their thought processes and work collaboratively towards mutual understanding.


Or just "Live and let live".

I don't have the time to get everybody in the world singing Kumbaya around a single fire pit. It's ok that there are other fire pits than just mine.


----------



## keto

Jim DaddyO said:


> Cancel culture is just what people claim when everyone stops listening to their bullshit. Just because you have the right to speak it does not follow that anyone is obliged to listen.


Deeply disagree. People are being hung in the court of public opinion without trial far too often these days, and restricted from access TO speak. We're banning instead of burning books these days, it adds up to the same thing.



SG-Rocker said:


> I respectfully disagree, I see it as a precursor to authoritarianism. Particularly in the manner in which it tends to abandon critical thinking in favour of vicious and vindictive defence of small scope echo chamber mentality. If we are to embrace diversity, it needs to include diversity of opinion. People will inevitably disagree on a myriad of subjects. The solution is to take the time to understand the origins of their thought processes and work collaboratively towards mutual understanding. Cancelling or otherwise sentencing to social death those whose opinions differ from yours does not make them disappear, it simply creates further division. Division leads to indifference, which leads to pain, which leads to hate, which inevitably leads to tragedy.


Extremely well said, sir.

We are deeply into a political discussion now, let's take it there hmm?


----------



## VHTO

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 362150


This was fun to setup, though the jetting was ridiculously lean out of the box.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## SG-Rocker

VHTO said:


> This was fun to setup, though the jetting was ridiculously lean out of the box.


E Body?


----------



## VHTO

SG-Rocker said:


> E Body?


Yes. ‘71 Challenger R/T Factory 383/auto, I built it as a 440 six pack/4-speed


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


>


kinda looks like Charlton Heston


----------



## Jim DaddyO

SG-Rocker said:


> I respectfully disagree,





keto said:


> Deeply disagree


You're allowed.

It still takes more than one party (commonly) to have a conversation. If one party doesn't want to be involved in it and walks away, the only conversation is with yourself. Still though, no one is stopping you from having it.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


Was this you and your wife back in the day?


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle

Rock pose #42


----------



## mhammer

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 362214


What IS that guitar? I like it. Is it some obscure Vox? The pickps, player and time period would suggest so, but an image search doesn't see anything with that sort of tailpiece.


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> Cancel culture is just what people claim when everyone stops listening to their bullshit. Just because you have the right to speak it does not follow that anyone is obliged to listen.





Jim DaddyO said:


> You're allowed.
> 
> It still takes more than one party (commonly) to have a conversation. If one party doesn't want to be involved in it and walks away, the only conversation is with yourself. Still though, no one is stopping you from having it.


it _seems_ as if you are missing the point of what cancel culture actually is. it's a sanitized phrase that means doxxing people. at that point, it has nothing at all to do with conversations. 
for example, you and i have strongly disagreed with each other on various subjects on the forums here. however, i would *never *(i'm pretty sure you are the same way) consider starting a campaign to make you lose your job, be harassed where you live, or your kids harassed at their school. it's much more than just getting someone put in facebook jail, or banned from twitter. i do agree on one thing _i think_ you are saying. there comes a point where it's no longer productive to continue a discussion. it's why i stay out of the political forum now.


----------



## Paul Running

mhammer said:


> What IS that guitar?


I have no idea...I just thought it looked different for Keith.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> kinda looks like Charlton Heston


That's supposed to be the actual guy used for those pictures.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Was this you and your wife back in the day?


No


----------



## oldjoat

Jim DaddyO said:


> the only conversation is with yourself. Still though, no one is stopping you from having it.


but I keep losing the debate with myself when I'm alone.


----------



## Verne

oldjoat said:


> but I keep losing the debate with myself when I'm alone.


Any more than you in the debate makes it a "mass debate".


----------



## oldjoat

well it starts off as a debate , turns into an argument and no matter how hard I try , one of me always loses.



Verne said:


> "mass debate".


I got 2 hands to cover that .


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

Anyone remember Billy Squier. Just learning this. What an awesome song.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Doug Gifford

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-friday-edition-1.5999866/u-k-woman-bruises-banana-peels-to-make-stunning-art-1.5999881


----------



## zontar

I'd hate to hear what happens if you used an unofficial Guitar Tuning Record...


----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## mhammer

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 362324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-friday-edition-1.5999866/u-k-woman-bruises-banana-peels-to-make-stunning-art-1.5999881


I had heard the interview the other day, but hadn't seen any examples yet. Quite remarkable. The interviewer asks her if she eats a lot of bananas and she indicates maybe one a day or every two days. What' really interesting is how she can produce such extensive bruising to create the dark backgrounds, while leaving the select parts of the peel unscathed to have lighter areas. She uses a needle to bruise the peel but I gather she has an assortment of tools to produce areas of consistent colour/bruising.


----------



## mhammer

From *Vintage Guitar* magazine's website. Uncomfortably accurate.


----------



## laristotle

When Led Zeppelin and Black Sabbath played together in the studio


Led Zeppelin is considered by many the greatest Hard Rock band of all time and Black Sabbath the godfathers of Heavy Metal. Before fame the members of the groups were already friends and knew each other. After success, during the recording of Sabbath’s “Sabbath Bloody Sabbath” album, Zeppelin...




rockandrollgarage.com


----------



## ol' 58

laristotle said:


> kinda looks like Charlton Heston


More like Ted Nugent. Just add a soul patch and smarmy sneer.


----------



## vadsy

ol' 58 said:


> More like Ted Nugent. Just add a soul patch and smarmy sneer.


Walter Botts


----------



## silvertonebetty

VHTO said:


> Yes. ‘71 Challenger R/T Factory 383/auto, I built it as a 440 six pack/4-speed


My late great aunt got one of the last ones produced. They ordered it December 72 . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 362216
> 
> Rock pose #42


I hated that show! Stupid gumpy and his clay horse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m fairly anxious for Friday I must admit. It’ll be a month since the guild went away and there was around five bad frets , I know I’ll have to play the higher end of the neck with no capo and I actually hate doing that be then I get those annoying comments “ oh you can play? Why don’t you play in the pubs, why don’t you play at church?” 
To me play my guitar is something I do for fun and I really have no interest on playing for people ,none what so everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> I hated that show! Stupid gumpy and his clay horse


Yeah. I found myself rooting for the blockheads. lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Yeah. I found myself rooting for the blockheads. lol
> View attachment 362511


The show I like was clutch cargo








The found head hunters in one episode but ended up they hunted heads of cabbage


----------



## Milkman




----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> View attachment 362516


 too funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Lola

I am so grateful today! I have roof over my head, bills are paid, food in my stomach and....I don’t have COVID. Count your blessings!


----------



## Paul Running

Yeah, it's good to be drifting about the middle...things not too bad yet not too good, just stable for a bit.


----------



## SWLABR

butterknucket said:


>


Unless the pic is reversed, I'd be willing to bet this is in the UK, based on the kiddies feeding themselves with the upside-down fork in their left, and cutting with their right at such a young age. (and of course this being from a long time ago) 

Great pic though.


----------



## Lola

SWLABR said:


> Unless the pic is reversed, I'd be willing to bet this is in the UK, based on the kiddies feeding themselves with the upside-down fork in their left, and cutting with their right at such a young age. (and of course this being from a long time ago)
> 
> Great pic though.


I love your tag line. That’s the truth and nothing but.


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> I love your tag line. That’s the truth and nothing but.


About not resenting growing old??


----------



## oldjoat

it only hurts when I breathe


----------



## butterknucket

SWLABR said:


> Unless the pic is reversed, I'd be willing to bet this is in the UK, based on the kiddies feeding themselves with the upside-down fork in their left, and cutting with their right at such a young age. (and of course this being from a long time ago)
> 
> Great pic though.


Having lived in England, I would have to agree 100%.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> About not resenting growing old??


A good philosophy IMO.

I've heard it said much the same but in slightly different words.

It's tough getting old, but it beats the alternative.


----------



## mhammer

Sometimes the worst part of growing old is that, with time, so many _more_ people are younger and a corresponding pain in the butt.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> A good philosophy IMO.
> 
> I've heard it said much the same but in slightly different words.
> 
> It's tough getting old, but it beats the alternative.


I've always had lyrics, or musician quotes as tag lines, but when I lost my Mum (at 60) I changed it to the current. I honestly don't know if I came up with it, or heard it somewhere, but's been the line I've used since 2011 on many a forum I've belonged to.


----------



## Milkman

I find it amusing that I will occasionally make a disparaging little quip about "old guys" only to realize that....yeah that's right.

I am one.


----------



## silvertonebetty

oldjoat said:


> it only hurts when I breathe


Well we know how to stop that


----------



## greco

Getting old is not for sissies.


----------



## Lola

SWLABR said:


> About not resenting growing old??


Yes.


SWLABR said:


> Yes! Too many ppl especially now have been denied that privilege


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> Yes.


Makes you stop & think. Well, I hope.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Milkman said:


> It's tough getting old, but it beats the alternative.



At least that's the rumour anyways.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## mhammer

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 362574


If I recall correctly, those two guys were duking it out for the affections of Ann-Margret.


----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


> At least that's the rumour anyways.


Fair enough.

There are many who claim to have some knowledge of what happens after you die. I'm not nearly as smart as those people think they are.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Yeah. I found myself rooting for the blockheads. lol
> View attachment 362511


i LOVE gumby! i have several pose-able gumby figures, as well as poky and the blockheads. i will eventually add a stego. when my younger son was about 7 (he's 32 now) he randomly gave me a gumby figure. that gumby has been strapped to the steering head of every motorcycle and bicycle i've had since then. he's been to 12 states plus canada.





















Milkman said:


> A good philosophy IMO.
> 
> I've heard it said much the same but in slightly different words.
> 
> It's tough getting old, but it beats the alternative.


i almost didn't make 40 myself. most of the friends i had growing up were dead by that age, or soon after, due to illness, drugs, and misadventure. i don't cherish life the way some people do, but i sure am grateful of the experiences i've had while i'm here. especially some of the ones i've had since my aforementioned brush with death. many might scoff, but i believe i know where i'm going when i die, and vaguely what's in store for me. i don't want to rush things, but i look forward to finally being finished with this world.


----------



## laristotle

Nice vulcan.


----------



## oldjoat

so , gumby was your autopilot ?


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Nice vulcan.


thanks!
it serves my purpose for now. to be honest, it's the least favorite of all the bikes i've had. the reason for that, is also what i like about it. it's quite...vanilla. it does all the things i need it to do, but it doesn't do any of them in an exceptional way. i think of it as the elantra of cruisers. it's practically bullet proof, super reliable, low maintenance, inexpensive. i have almost no chrome to polish. my big bike was all chromed out. it took 3 hours to wash, polish and wax. this bike is wash, dry, ride in 20 minutes.


oldjoat said:


> so , gumby was your autopilot ?


mmm...i always thought of him as my traveling buddy.


----------



## oldjoat

I used to have a dive buddy too ... 
you've probably heard of him.... Martin Up.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 362574


Loved that movie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Please be careful my fellow guitar players of your precious hands. I won’t go into details but I could of severely damaged my right hand. I was lucky that I only got a small laceration and a few bruises. I was wearing heavy work gloves at time too.


----------



## Lola

Anyone remember this band?


----------



## Doug Gifford

Lola said:


> Please be careful my fellow guitar players of your precious hands. I won’t go into details but I could of severely damaged my right hand. I was lucky that I only got a small laceration and a few bruises. I was wearing heavy work gloves at time too.


Got offered another summer working on the docks catching and releasing tour boats. I declined for two reasons.
1) had a heart attack in March -- it's the wrong kind of exercise, like shoveling snow: nothing, nothing then heavy, heavy
2) had a couple of close calls with the lines and cleats last year; there's a danger of having your fingers torn off which would be a problem for me


----------



## Lola

Doug Gifford said:


> Got offered another summer working on the docks catching and releasing tour boats. I declined for two reasons.
> 1) had a heart attack in March -- it's the wrong kind of exercise, like shoveling snow: nothing, nothing then heavy, heavy
> 2) had a couple of close calls with the lines and cleats last year; there's a danger of having your fingers torn off which would be a problem for me


Good call.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Lola

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 362713


There will never be another virtuoso like him. He was one of a kind. VH and ACDC shaped the guitar player I was to become. To me personally they brought so much joy and happiness to my life and still continue to do so. Worthy of a VH tribute tattoo.


----------



## mhammer

Doug Gifford said:


> Got offered another summer working on the docks catching and releasing tour boats. I declined for two reasons.
> 1) had a heart attack in March -- it's the wrong kind of exercise, like shoveling snow: nothing, nothing then heavy, heavy
> 2) had a couple of close calls with the lines and cleats last year; there's a danger of having your fingers torn off which would be a problem for me


Both Milkman and myself have had our "events". Mine was in 1999, and his the summer of 2019, IIRC. Both of us are up-and-at-'em these days, so your turn will come. But that said, ignoring your health and recovery, it's a crapshoot just how much business there would be this summer to justify hiring. I mean, if folks can't cross the border, they can't disembark at Boldt Castle (which one needs a passport to visit), and if they can't go to Boldt, I'd imagine that's gonna drop business substantially. But I'm just guessing here. You're the Gananoque resident. In the meantime, thanks for remaining in the land of the living, and a speedy recovery to ya.


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> Please be careful my fellow guitar players of your precious hands. I won’t go into details but I could of severely damaged my right hand. I was lucky that I only got a small laceration and a few bruises. I was wearing heavy work gloves at time too.


Agreed. Hope you’re okay.

Shit, back in my early 20s I played a bass gig with a broken left finger in a splint. I was a wild guy then. Fourty years later a dog bite came close to causing permanent left hand nerve damage. That was pretty scary, but many times over the years I‘ve hurt my hands, fingernails, and wrists. I love outdoors stuff, and carpentry, so some measured (pun intended) risk is involved. Over the years though, I’ve become much more careful. Some rototilling to do soon, that’ll be hard on my hands...maybe I’ll hire it out.


----------



## Doug Gifford

mhammer said:


> Both Milkman and myself have had our "events". Mine was in 1999, and his the summer of 2019, IIRC. Both of us are up-and-at-'em these days, so your turn will come. But that said, ignoring your health and recovery, it's a crapshoot just how much business there would be this summer to justify hiring. I mean, if folks can't cross the border, they can't disembark at Boldt Castle (which one needs a passport to visit), and if they can't go to Boldt, I'd imagine that's gonna drop business substantially. But I'm just guessing here. You're the Gananoque resident. In the meantime, thanks for remaining in the land of the living, and a speedy recovery to ya.


My event went surprisingly well. The ambulance was here in about five minutes and the guys had me stabilized and rolling in another five. I was at KGH within 30 minutes and the docs gathering as they rolled me in. I'm feeling pretty good now. 

As to the boats running… agreed it's a crap-shoot this year as it was last year. I'm pretty sure the boat line lost money last year. About half of their passengers were from Asia pre-covid and loads were limited to 50 passengers on boats that hold 400 and nowhere to cut costs. I'll do fine with music if music opens back up. "I am not a bum! My wife's a teacher."


----------



## spacebard

Lola said:


> Anyone remember this band?


I saw them in 1990 at the Montreal Forum centre, they were opening for KISS


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## MarkM

Whow that is a pretty lady!


----------



## keto

Demi Lovatto, I think. She is a messed up kid.


----------



## butterknucket

keto said:


> Demi Lovatto, I think. She is a messed up kid.


Gia Chacon


----------



## Lola

Is this Pandemic affecting anybody’s sleep? 

3:23 am cannot sleep(up so many times during the night) I am up everyday at around 5 am. So tired! I won’t let myself nap during the day because I am afraid I won’t be able to sleep at night. That never happens. Would love a night of solid rem sleep.


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> Is this Pandemic affecting anybody’s sleep?
> 
> 3:23 am cannot sleep(up so many times during the night) I am up everyday at around 5 am. So tired! I won’t let myself nap during the day because I am afraid I won’t be able to sleep at night. That never happens. Would love a night of solid rem sleep.


My wife says to me "_I wish I could sleep like you. You pretty much close your eyes and die for 7 hours_". I can't tell you how many times I've woken up in the exact same position I fell asleep in. (and face down in my own vomit is not what I'm talking about). 

Lately though, I've been waking up at the same time(s) every night. (in or around) 11:45, 1:30, 2:15, and 3:00. I fall right back asleep, but it's maddening.


----------



## Milkman

Doug Gifford said:


> My event went surprisingly well. The ambulance was here in about five minutes and the guys had me stabilized and rolling in another five. I was at KGH within 30 minutes and the docs gathering as they rolled me in. I'm feeling pretty good now.
> 
> As to the boats running… agreed it's a crap-shoot this year as it was last year. I'm pretty sure the boat line lost money last year. About half of their passengers were from Asia pre-covid and loads were limited to 50 passengers on boats that hold 400 and nowhere to cut costs. I'll do fine with music if music opens back up. "I am not a bum! My wife's a teacher."


Event?
Mine was more of a near miss to be honest. I was fortunate that my heart (much like Chuck Norris) didn't DARE attack me.

Actually they found blockages (95%) during an angiogram process and rushed me into surgery the next morning (Friday the 13th of Sept 2019).

The sliced me from asshole to breakfast time and stapled me up. I'm told my heart was literally in another man's hand during a portion of the six hour surgery.

Five days later I was on my lazyboy at home.

These days the scars (128 staples up my chest and on both legs) are almost undetectable and frankly other than a renewed appreciation for the fragility of life and more attention to my diet, it would be hard to tell what I went through by looking at me.

I recovered well and I'm very grateful to medical science for saving my ass.


----------



## silvertonebetty

On Friday I am getting the last piece of my stereo system on Friday. Only thing is I’ll have to replace the busted speakers in my pioneer cabinets. I think I might put new “subs” in them since I have three 8ohm surround sound speakers that are great for the highs so the pioneers will fix my no lows issue.
















lots of inputs for my units record,cassette,cds, radio and possibly my tv if I can get the proper cable.


----------



## Guitar101

Now you need one of these to play your songs from your phone via Bluetooth.









Logitech Bluetooth Audio Adapter | Best Buy Canada


Perform wizardry on your audio electronics by turning your wired speakers into wireless ones. The Logitech Bluetooth® Audio Adapter hooks up your speakers with Bluetooth connectivity so you can stream your favourite podcasts and playlists from your smartphone or tablet from up to 15m away.




www.bestbuy.ca


----------



## Jim DaddyO

silvertonebetty said:


> if I can get the proper cable.


I thought you were older. By the time you reach 30 you ought to have collected a box of random cables and wall wart adapters that you have no idea what they go to...lol.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Event?
> Mine was more of a near miss to be honest. I was fortunate that my heart (much like Chuck Norris) didn't DARE attack me.
> 
> Actually they found blockages (95%) during an angiogram process and rushed me into surgery the next morning (Friday the 13th of Sept 2019).
> 
> The sliced me from asshole to breakfast time and stapled me up. I'm told my heart was literally in another man's hand during a portion of the six hour surgery.
> 
> Five days later I was on my lazyboy at home.
> 
> These days the scars (128 staples up my chest and on both legs) are almost undetectable and frankly other than a renewed appreciation for the fragility of life and more attention to my diet, it would be hard to tell what I went through by looking at me.
> 
> I recovered well and I'm very grateful to medical science for saving my ass.



You must of been scared out of your wits though. Very scary thing to go through. Have 2 friends that had to have this done. Diet is a key integral part of heart health.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> You must of been scared out of your wits though. Very scary thing to go through. Have 2 friends that had to have this done. Diet is a key integral part of heart health.


I'm too stupid to have been scared, or maybe it's some sort of internal self defense mechanism. I remember clearly being wheeled down the corridor on the gurney and chatting with the anesthetist once they got me in there. 

Then I remember waking up.

Believe me, I'm not without fear, but in that case, I don't remember being scared.

I have a rose coloured glasses tendency.

Ask my brothers. It almost seems like I grew up in a different household than they did.


----------



## butterknucket

My dad had emergency open heart surgery (valve replacement) in 1992. He almost died. They estimate he had 6 days left tops. He was 42 at the time and I'm older than that now.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jim DaddyO said:


> I thought you were older. By the time you reach 30 you ought to have collected a box of random cables and wall wart adapters that you have no idea what they go to...lol.


Lol I am 30 I just ended up throwing out all my loose cables  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

I didn't open this email...but I was certainly curious...

Is "CONVID 19" a new variant of concern?


----------



## Jim Wellington

greco said:


> I didn't open this email...but I was certainly curious...
> 
> Is "CONVID 19" a new variant of concern?
> 
> View attachment 362844


Only when English is your second language, from what i`ve been told. Proper grammar, spelling and punctuation when used by everyone, causes herd immunity.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Milkman said:


> I'm too stupid to have been scared, or maybe it's some sort of internal self defense mechanism. I remember clearly being wheeled down the corridor on the gurney and chatting with the anesthetist once they got me in there.
> 
> Then I remember waking up.
> 
> Believe me, I'm not without fear, but in that case, I don't remember being scared.
> 
> I have a rose coloured glasses tendency.
> 
> Ask my brothers. It almost seems like I grew up in a different household than they did.


I was awake during my emergency operation -- in at the wrist, blow out a blood clot and put in some stents -- and the tidy-up the next day -- a few more stents. I wasn't afraid, just stayed in the moment and watched what was going on. I don't think I'm actually afraid of death, just pain. I do recall wondering if I'd die and deciding I'd rather not because, in the short term, it would probably hurt more than what I was feeling at the time. We all die eventually; my great hope is that it doesn't hurt too much.

Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome. _Isaac Asimov_


----------



## Paul Running

Does a healthy person die a long, slow death? At what age does a healthy person begin to die?


----------



## Guitar101

Just got my first Visa scam call. Answered the phone and message said they were from Visa and someone just put 2 transactions on my visa card. One for $400 and a gift card for $1100. Hit 1 to accept the charge and 2 to cancel the charges. Without thinking, I hit 2 and instantly an east indian voice comes on and asks if he can help. I immediately hang up and call Visa. They say it's probably a scam and if I ever get a call like that from any card, hang up. Just passing the scam along. I'm feeling a little stupid for even hitting 2 to cancel the transaction but I'll be ready the next time..


----------



## fretzel

Guitar101 said:


> Just got my first Visa scam call. Answered the phone and message said they were from Visa and someone just put 2 transactions on my visa card. One for $400 and a gift card for $1100. Hit 1 to accept the charge and 2 to cancel the charges. Without thinking, I hit 2 and instantly an east indian voice comes on and asks if he can help. I immediately hang up and call Visa. They say it's probably a scam and if I ever get a call like that from any card, hang up. Just passing the scam along. I'm feeling a little stupid for even hitting 2 to cancel the transaction but I'll be ready the next time..


There was a caller on the radio talking about this very scam this morning. Did the call display show anything. I never answer my phone unless its somebody I know. If anyone else needs to reach me they can leave a voicemail.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> Does a healthy person die a long, slow death? At what age does a healthy person begin to die?


As soon as he or she emerges from the birth canal.


----------



## SWLABR

Paul Running said:


> Does a healthy person die a long, slow death? At what age does a healthy person begin to die?


I think Redd Foxx summed it up best...


----------



## Paul Running

Sort of like dying of old age...what are natural causes? Meaning no medical assistance?


----------



## SWLABR

Paul Running said:


> Sort of like dying of old age...what are natural causes? Meaning no medical assistance?


Or being hit by a bus.


----------



## mhammer

Paul Running said:


> Does a healthy person die a long, slow death? At what age does a healthy person begin to die?


One needs to qualify "healthy". If I have nothing in particular that is bugging me at the moment, so no cause for complaint, does that make me "healthy", or should healthy be defined in terms of a constellation of quantifiable indices? For example, blood pressure of such and such, BMI of such and such, resting pulse of such and such,able to bench press such and such, etc.?

At a gerontology conference I attended some years back, a researcher who gave an invited address reminded the audience that, with the exception of much of your nervous system (whose cells do not divide and multiply), humans are roughly within 90 days the same age as each other. His reasoning was that all other cells are replaced roughly every three months. So, none of the blood or bone cells I had 3 months ago are still around, but have been replaced by new cells of the same type. And since it's the same with you, that means our respective bodies are within 90 days of age. Weird thing to wrap one's head around.

One of the prevailing theories of aging for many years centred around the gradual loss of fidelity in cellular replication, and decline in RNA mechanisms that would normally assure that the skin cell which results from "that one" replicating is a flawless copy of the one before it and the one before that and before that, etc. I hesitate to use such an analogy, but think of cellular replication as being a dub of a dub of a dub, but with each dub involving a good D-to-A decoding, followed by an A-to-D encoding to make the next copy. If it was JUST a digital copy, then you'd expect every bit to be perfectly retained and replicated. But there is just the _tiniest_ bit of potential error in the dubbing and re-encoding, which would result in the 100th dub being a little different than the 3rd. Over time such transcription errors can yield dysfunctional cells that crap out. Fortunate for us that, for most people, it takes many many replications before tiny transcription errors turn into fatal errors (for individual cells), and they cease doing or functioning the way they are supposed to. I think most of us notice that readily in our hair.

I saw yet another article in the NY Times today about life extension and living to 200. Such articles seem to come from the perspective of aging as some sort of "mistake", and that if we eliminate the sources of error, then somehow we get to live the time we are "supposed to". I look at it differently: how the heck, and why, do we live as long as we do, given how many species have substantially shorter lifespans? It would seem that we are endowed with protective mechanisms that can insure faithful cellular reproduction for some average number of replications (varying from cell-type to cell-type, rather than fixed for ALL cell types in an individual), resulting in an average human lifespan, when not interfered with by violence, disease, disaster, etc. In other words,we have mechanisms built in to - on average, as a species - get us out to somewhere in the neighbourhood of 70-75 years, with some folks not making it that far, and others going well past. So why that _long_? I can ask the same question of fruit flies. Why live as long as a few days and not just die at 90 minutes?

My own reasoning is that, in our case, it links back to reproduction, and to some extent the r-vs-k continuum. Species are distributed across that continuum, such that those at the r end have fewer offspring, and invest far more energy into their sustenance and nurturing. Species at the k end have gobs of offspring, sometimes on a frequent basis, but invest little in them. Like I say, it is a continuum, with lots of in-betweenies. A sow may have a dozen piglets in a litter and protect them vigorously, but have another litter a year or two later. So, many more offspring than a chimpanzee or human, and more frequently, but much less than a turtle or frog.

In the case of humans, and perhaps because of our metabolism, and the energy requirements, our average lifespan seems to be somewhere in the neighbourhood of how old grandparents of teens tend to be. The first generation enters peak reproductive years after roughly 20, and usually before 45 or so, As parents, they can't be with their offspring ALL the time, so a 3rd generation (grandparents) is required to tend to the offspring. In other words, we are built to live at least long enough to take care of our grandchildren, as a kind of insurance of our own children's reproductive success. As r-strategies go, it's a multi-generational investment, and our evolved genetic inheritance provides insurance that we live long enough that not only our offspring, but our offspring's offspring live long enough to keep the species sticking around.


----------



## Paul Running

If our bodies operated at a much greater efficiency, protecting the conservation of energy...how long could we live? I understand that our brains are only 5% efficient.


----------



## oldjoat

Paul Running said:


> Does a healthy person die a long, slow death? At what age does a healthy person begin to die?


right after tying the knot .. so if you want a long slow death ...



Paul Running said:


> I understand that our brains are only 5% efficient.


another myth 
some of us use most of our brains , others are coasting along in neutral


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Living healthy is only dying at the slowest possible rate....


----------



## mhammer

Just keep your eyes peeled for terminal drop. Terminal drop hypothesis - Wikipedia


----------



## cheezyridr

some people might say that the reason we live to a maximum of 120 years, but average much less is to limit the reach of evil.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> some people might say that the reason we live to a maximum of 120 years, but average much less is to limit the reach of evil.


----------



## SWLABR

I had a boss, who passed away from cancer. He was diagnosed, rapidly declined, and passed within a year. He had a 9lb tumor. How does one not notice a 9lb tumor?? He was easily 350+.

His name was not Joe, but for this exercise he is. Referencing him pre-cancer, was: "Remember back when Joe was "healthy"?? He was never healthy the entire time I knew him, he just wasn't diagnosed with cancer!


----------



## oldjoat

mhammer said:


> Just keep your eyes peeled for terminal drop


wait ! I'm already 1/2 way th.... what was I talking about ?


----------



## mhammer

As I may have noted before, when researchers inquire about subjective health - i.e., how healthy do you think you are? - self-ratings tend to be pretty consistent across the adult lifespan, with 80 year-olds generally not rating themselves much worse than 60 year-olds rate themselves and so on down the line. This is in spite of the fact that health symptoms/problems show a pretty linear increase with age. Why? This may be one of the few areas where age stereotypes work to people's benefit. They can think "Well, this hurts and that doesn't work anymore, and I have to take pills for_ that_...but at least I'm not THAT poor bastard." People compare themselves to what they believe to be true for their reference group, which in this case is their age group. And if their stereotypic image of their age group is negative, then hell yeah, small wonder they think they're doin' pretty darn good!


----------



## oldjoat

the older I get , the better I was.


----------



## fretzel

oldjoat said:


> the older I get , the better I was.


This reminds me of an old novelty card that was around at least in the mid 80's. Went something like......

I am a Canadian. I am a simple man. 
*I am not as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was. *
Any chance to get you in the sack, blah, blah, blah
If not please return the card as they are expensive. 

Something to that effect.


----------



## Guitar101

fretzel said:


> There was a caller on the radio talking about this very scam this morning. Did the call display show anything. I never answer my phone unless its somebody I know. If anyone else needs to reach me they can leave a voicemail.


I didn't check the display so I don't know what it said. I did notice that I had a terrible connection. Probably because it was coming from India.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was talking to someone today and I guess Friday is going to be really busy. I have am power amp, floor speakers and my guitar to pick up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


>


that was perfect. if anyone needs a clearer example of evil than hecubus, they'll never see it. the turtle neck was a bit of a giveaway, but when he REFUSED to pick a card, that freaked me right-the-hell out. even hitler or stalin or mao would have picked a card.
i learned about those guys back in the day when they had the hbo thing going on and they were crushing heads, after rich hall taught us sniglets. the daves i know song...i'm going to watch it again right now because you reminded me of them


silvertonebetty said:


> I was talking to someone today and I guess Friday is going to be really busy. I have am power amp, floor speakers and my guitar to pick up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fretzel

You could watch almost a whole episode of kids in the hall without even cracking a smile but there would always be one bit that would have you in stitches.


----------



## butterknucket

I was a huge Kids in the Hall fan. In the late 90's I worked with Dave Foley's niece. She was surprised I knew who he was.


----------



## zontar

I did improv comedy way back when--and appeared in a show that included a couple of them--but we didn't share any scenes.
I doubt they'd remember me
(It was Bruce & Mark)


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> that was perfect. if anyone needs a clearer example of evil than hecubus, they'll never see it. the turtle neck was a bit of a giveaway, but when he REFUSED to pick a card, that freaked me right-the-hell out. even hitler or stalin or mao would have picked a card.
> i learned about those guys back in the day when they had the hbo thing going on and they were crushing heads, after rich hall taught us sniglets. the daves i know song...i'm going to watch it again right now because you reminded me of them


Thankfully my landlord has a dolly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

Well, I got through my 4am MRI.


----------



## Verne

Hope the outcome of yours is fully positive. Did you keep getting rescheduled because of covid? That'd make it more of an anxiety affair.

MRI............"fond" memories of that for me. Learned I am claustrophobic at my one and only attempt at getting one for my shoulder.


----------



## butterknucket

Verne said:


> Hope the outcome of yours is fully positive. Did you keep getting rescheduled because of covid? That'd make it more of an anxiety affair.
> 
> MRI............"fond" memories of that for me. Learned I am claustrophobic at my one and only attempt at getting one for my shoulder.


No, it was made a few weeks ago and that was it. 

I've had one before a few years ago, but it was worse this time with having a mask on. It was a little hard to breathe at times. I have another one next week.


----------



## silvertonebetty

So we are at a program today and they made us do basic math crap. It actually makes no sense because I passed academic math. I understand some in the group are at a much lower academic level but it just kind of pisses me off since the stuff we have to do is mental math and I have to do that when I go grocery shopping 😂. On the positive side I’m really excited about the new radio equipment ,some times it’s not hard to tell I’m a “little bit specs (spethial)”lol .
Here’s the amp and speakers I’m picking up tomorrow















Both are technics also.
my dad said that I’d have to put the seats down in the car . Oh my friend has a new puppy! A beagle named Tully


----------



## bzrkrage

For a lot of the threads here lately. .....


----------



## Paul Running

Is that a Blue-Tick Beagle?


----------



## Paul Running

We have a 6-year old and she's hunting-obsessed right now.


----------



## vadsy

I keep one of these on hand for all of my replies. colour me surprised, not a single one received back yet....lol



bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 363109
> 
> 
> For a lot of the threads here lately. .....



for the thread.,.,


----------



## Verne

Johnny LaRue


----------



## zontar

vadsy said:


>


----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> I keep one of these on hand for all of my replies. colour me surprised, not a single one received back yet....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the thread.,.,


I almost always cover my butt with apathy. Only rarely will someone trigger me and I’ll let them know if it’s ridiculous enough. No need for a report though, I just use the REPLY button. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sometimes I despise people . Both sellers of the amp and speakers backed out. Oh well 🤔I guess that just means I'll be able to have a nice supper with my mom. My dad doesn't normally go with us since he's busy on the farm.


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


>


Fish Flakes and Frosted Fish Flakes


----------



## SWLABR

vadsy said:


> for the thread.,.,


_"Those aren't pillows!!!"_


----------



## laristotle

That same meme of John popped up on a FB page that I frequent and practically everyone referenced Uncle Buck and Planes, Trains ..
Only myself and one other person mentioned SCTV characters. Showed who the canucks are. lol


----------



## Paul Running

It's the expression and way he says that line: blowed up real good.
makes my day


----------



## Lola

Best friend during lockdown.


----------



## Milkman

Was supposed to have my roof done today and tomorrow, but it's blowing a gale out there so we'll hope for tomorrow.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Was supposed to have my roof done today and tomorrow, but it's blowing a gale out there so we'll hope for tomorrow.


That is a very wise choice. Stay safe!


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Was supposed to have my roof done today and tomorrow, but it's blowing a gale out there so we'll hope for tomorrow.


It's windy here as well.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I work on ladders all the time. I came home early due to the wind conditions making it unsafe....to find my 70 year old lady neighbour up on her ladder stapling something. I suggested she rethink her timing of this particular job.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I work on ladders all the time. I came home early due to the wind conditions making it unsafe....to find my 70 year old lady neighbour up on her ladder stapling something. I suggested she rethink her timing of this particular job.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I got almost everything I need for my radi except the eq.Now just to get everything home and hooked up. Ps if anyone wants to ship an equalizer to me pm me and I’ll give you my address


----------



## silvertonebetty

It is all hooked up and sound a amazing . All 5 speakers running with room for two more. And now since I know how to run the radio to the amp I’m going to connect things back to the radio for surround sound.








Edit I tried running everything through the receiver into the amp but no go. I guess I’m fine with that .


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

The walrus was Jamie.


----------



## silvertonebetty

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 363308
> View attachment 363309
> View attachment 363310
> View attachment 363311
> 
> I got almost everything I need for my radi except the eq.Now just to get everything home and hooked up. Ps if anyone wants to ship an equalizer to me pm me and I’ll give you my address


Ironically someone on the audio forum saw my post about my radio and offered to give me a technics equalizer. One thing is I’ll have to pay shipping. So I look at it $43 for an working equalizer shipped to my door isn’t bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

I guess Disney just ain't what it used to be.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Jim Wellington

butterknucket said:


> I guess Disney just ain't what it used to be.


I pity the kids that had to witness that. 

Really good example of a pair a guys who never learned how to throw a punch...probably left their pistols at home. Family day and all...


----------



## JBFairthorne

The person laughing in the background was disappointing. Why did it take security so long?


----------



## butterknucket

Jim Wellington said:


> I pity the kids that had to witness that.
> 
> Really good example of a pair a guys who never learned how to throw a punch...probably left their pistols at home. Family day and all...


Apparently all four of them were charged.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

We are working the sound booth for the evening worship service. An this place is bad for echos. It’s kind of hurts my head a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> We are working the sound booth for the evening worship service. An this place is bad for echos. It’s kind of hurts my head a bit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell the guitar player he's too loud. They like hearing that.


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> Tell the guitar player he's too loud. They like hearing that.


Sadly it was the electronic piano was on the fritz.


----------



## SWLABR

Jim Wellington said:


> I pity the kids that had to witness that.
> 
> Really good example of a pair a guys who never learned how to throw a punch...probably left their pistols at home. Family day and all...


I lost track of who was with who... "Ok, so those two are a couple... no wait, he just punched her". No idea why Gramma got off her scooter. 

The whole thing was sad. The reality that this was probably over nothing is likely.


----------



## SWLABR

If you traveled back in time to the early 60's and recorded a song that was actually written/recorded later (let's say Mother Nature's Son - 1968) but, it didn't chart so no one really ever heard it, would McCartney still write it? 
Would it still "come to him" or would the universe have already released it, so he would not have the inspiration?


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> .. would McCartney still write it?
> Would it still "come to him" or would the universe have already released it, so he would not have the inspiration?


That would depend on if he ever hears it prior to imagining it?
or, when he plays it for the first time and someone in his circle of peers comments, 'you know, that's sounds familiar'.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> That would depend on if he ever hears it prior to imagining it?
> or, when he plays it for the first time and someone in his circle of peers comments, 'you know, that's sounds familiar'.


Mine was a flop. The label failed, and it disappeared into obscurity. Not like Page & Plant saying they had never heard the song by Spirit... which they totally did. They were on the same tour.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m waiting for a response from a guy out west about shipping a technics equalizer out to me, and today I bought a new ignition switch for my old Honda and got a hold of a movie I like watching once in a while but haven’t been able to find it in about 3 years! Ghost ship!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWLABR

11:24 of Paul talking about Zep's Heartbreaker. I could have watched for hours. After all this time, you know he still just loves to play.


----------



## cheezyridr

JBFairthorne said:


> I work on ladders all the time. I came home early due to the wind conditions making it unsafe....to find my 70 year old lady neighbour up on her ladder stapling something. I suggested she rethink her timing of this particular job.













Jim Wellington said:


> I pity the kids that had to witness that.
> 
> Really good example of a pair a guys who never learned how to throw a punch...probably left their pistols at home. Family day and all...


do you folks not realize that's old a/f?



silvertonebetty said:


> We are working the sound booth for the evening worship service. An this place is bad for echos. It’s kind of hurts my head a bit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i used to do that for a couple different churches. what always drove me nutz was the back up singers. they would sing all soft at sound check, then get "in the spirit" during service and sing super loud. no matter how many times i told them to "practice for the big show" they just never did


----------



## mhammer

This is for anyone who ever wanted to poke fun at academics of many types. Scroll down a bit when you get to the page.





__





Pluralistic: 02 May 2021 – Pluralistic: Daily links from Cory Doctorow







pluralistic.net


----------



## Jim Wellington

cheezyridr said:


> do you folks not realize that's old a/f?


No I did not. This could occur on any day, in certain places in North America ,so I didn`t see the need for scrutiny.


----------



## butterknucket

It was three or four years old. I'd hardly call that old.


----------



## butterknucket

This guy clearly should have been a teacher.


----------



## laristotle

for the family guy fans


----------



## Diablo

This is some confusing shit right here


https://ca.style.yahoo.com/tess-holliday-eating-disorder-195030380.html


----------



## Diablo

https://ca.yahoo.com/news/b-c-creek-fills-foam-003730443.html


----------



## butterknucket

Diablo said:


> This is some confusing shit right here
> 
> 
> https://ca.style.yahoo.com/tess-holliday-eating-disorder-195030380.html


If she had anorexia, she certainly beat it. 

I've also never heard of her.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> It was three or four years old. I'd hardly call that old.


when it comes to news and events, that's ancient.



Diablo said:


> https://ca.yahoo.com/news/b-c-creek-fills-foam-003730443.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 363731


a few years ago, i worked on a hospital being built in the lower part of the state. just before they fired up the hvac system, someone filled the chiller with dish soap, and put confetti in the relief air ductwork. 
the result was as spectacular as you might guess. however, management did not find it as funny as the rest of us.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Jim DaddyO

When trees die they usually break at the top and that falls off. Up here the situation can be a bit different. Maybe gravity works different here?


----------



## Verne

Being that far north, maybe the pull is stronger to compensate for distance. (  ) Maybe the tree was literally just yanked from the bottom down in a gravity surge. The rest of the tree just hasn't noticed yet.


----------



## Paul Running

It's known as gravitational shielding. The formula is in wiki...if you can solve it.


----------



## SWLABR

butterknucket said:


> It was three or four years old. I'd hardly call that old.


Certainly for an event that realistically could have happened in the recent past. Or tomorrow. Or be happening right this minute. 

It's not a post on the latest_ iPod_


----------



## SWLABR

Sorry if this is old a/f!


----------



## Lola

This is the spark that made my morning amazing so far! 

Let’s get this day started!


----------



## Paul Running

SWLABR said:


> Sorry if this is old a/f!
> 
> View attachment 363779


Those B29s look cool with their mascots...those airmen had an eye for style.
The Dragon lady would probably be censored.


----------



## butterknucket

Paul Running said:


> Those B29s look cool with their mascots...those airmen had an eye for style.
> The Dragon lady would probably be censored.


Now they would have to use pictures of women bigger than the whole plane.


----------



## vadsy

this is literally how I met my wife


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> this is literally how I met my wife


i think you should elaborate...


----------



## laristotle

Paul Running said:


> The Dragon lady would probably be censored.


There are a few different versions


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer




----------



## silvertonebetty

This wasn’t parked yesterday! What what kind of Buick is it? Possibly an Electra ?


----------



## oldjoat

pre 77
any tail light shots ?


----------



## silvertonebetty

oldjoat said:


> pre 77
> any tail light shots ?


No o couldn’t find any. It was pretty twisted. I did notice a electric motor for the windows! I’m assuming the taillights are twisted under the body .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldjoat

wildcat ... circa 69 -70 ?


----------



## silvertonebetty

My dad got my four wheeler fixed for me . My word it’s nice to have someone who can fix what I break . Actually he is really good to us. Even though he’s extremely busy with work and the farm he still took the time to fix something I broke and on top of that my mom threw the remote at me an it knocked the hear piece off my wireless headphones so he gave me his old set . Remember don’t take your family for granted because someday they won’t be there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

oldjoat said:


> wildcat ... circa 69 -70 ?


I’m thinking you might be correct. Because in person you can see the outline of where the badge used to be but I could make it out.








it also had some of those chrome things on the fender on by the door. But had cloth seats . There was stories growing up of a fella that had one and rolled pretty good. It would make sense why the roof is crushed like that . If it wasn’t caused by a tree.


----------



## silvertonebetty

oldjoat said:


> wildcat ... circa 69 -70 ?


Yup it’s a wild cat also has the matching hubcaps


----------



## silvertonebetty

I can shred with the best of them no lie! Just give me a paper shredder and some paper and I’ll shred all day long for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Verne

I've seen Fifi flying. If I can find the pics, I will post a couple. Along with VERA (the Lancaster). Hamilton airshow was the best eargasm you could ever have. Being a WWII warbird buff it is at least.


----------



## Paul Running

Love the sound of those power plants when they make a low-pass at an air show.
I didn't realize that there's only two left that are safe to fly.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> View attachment 363995


not sure which one is worse given hindsight


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> I've seen Fifi flying. If I can find the pics, I will post a couple. Along with VERA (the Lancaster). Hamilton airshow was the best eargasm you could ever have. Being a WWII warbird buff it is at least.


not a 29, but a b25. i fell for this plane when i was a kid. i've visited her many times, and even got a ride once










the b25 was powered with 2 wright R2600-13s. they were known for causing hearing loss. still, powerful and reliable, they were a good engine.
the 29 had 4 wright R 3350s which were not as reliable, but with 5 more cylinders made a shit ton of power.
when i used to do flight simming. i had the payware model of briefing time, a b25J. it was a really cool model that was fun to fly. probably 60% of my flight sim time was in this model.
either way, i posted it because i love it, and the pin up is my excuse for getting it in here


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 363989


Surely this belongs in the puns thread.


----------



## Milkman

Look at the neat old hammer I found. I can still see a little nickel plating on the knurled handle.

It's just the thing for working on guitars. I used it to tap in some ferrules last night. Gentle but assertive, LOL.


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> Look at the neat old hammer I found. I can still see a little nickel plating on the knurled handle.
> 
> It's just the thing for working on guitars. I used it to tap in some ferrules last night. Gentle but assertive, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 364078
> 
> 
> View attachment 364079


It looks like the steel hammers the kids made in machine shop class back in the 60's.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> It looks like the steel hammers the kids made in machine shop class back in the 60's.



Whoever made this one may have gone on to become a very skilled machinist. It's really nicely made. I may be wrong, but I'd be very surprised if a highschool student made this.

Maybe it's not a difficult piece to make.

For some reason, I really like it and I'm glad we found it.


----------



## Milkman

I love finding old tools. I once found a really nice old Starrett folding ruler, all wood with brass fittings, and the fittings were, to my eye, exquisitely machined and fitted.

I gave it to my dad. Our house was built around 1918 and there were additions so we've found things left behind in the walls like old hockey cards (nothing of value), old newspapers and some old porcelain marettes .


----------



## Paul Running

Something about the tools that you find and refurbish...you build a strong bond with them...that may make an interesting thread, tools of the trade.


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> Whoever made this one may have gone on to become a very skilled machinist. It's really nicely made. I may be wrong, but I'd be very surprised if a highschool student made this.
> 
> Maybe it's not a difficult piece to make.
> 
> For some reason, I really like it and I'm glad we found it.
> 
> View attachment 364086


Yes, There wasn't many of us that could make tools of that quality.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> Yes, There wasn't many of us that could make tools of that quality.


I have a deep admiration for old school craftsmanship and the dedication that required.


----------



## fretzel

Guitar101 said:


> It looks like the steel hammers the kids made in machine shop class back in the 60's.


80's kids made a meat tenderizer.


----------



## silvertonebetty

The last piece of my radio has officially been sipped. The equalizer.








It’s also technics like the most of my radio except the power amp and it is toshiba . I got a email that said “ I have a technics equalizer here that has been sitting on my shelf ,if you want it you can have it but you pay for the shipping “ so shipping was about $40 so I figured why not and last night I got a tracking number from him so now it’s a waiting game


----------



## Lola

HELP PLS!! Day 3 of no sleep. Last night I got so desperate that I took a script sleeping pill. It should of knocked me on my ass but didn’t. I am a space cadet. I think I will wrap myself in bubble wrap. My balance atm is so dangerous. I ready walked into a wall. This scary. Is this Pandemic related.


----------



## oldjoat

Milkman said:


> I'd be very surprised if a highschool student made this. Maybe it's not a difficult piece to make.


3 pieces of round stock 
lathe and a few drill bits
knurling wheels
some silver solder / torch
and an hour of shop time.

you're right, not much effort to build.... still nice to have 
others put a brass head on their hammers


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> 3 pieces of round stock
> lathe and a few drill bits
> knurling wheels
> some silver solder / torch
> and an hour of shop time.
> 
> you're right, not much effort to build.... still nice to have
> others put a brass head on their hammers


Easy if you know how eh?


----------



## oldjoat

almost shop 101 

BTW , what is the only machine capable of reproducing all of its self accurately ? ... the lathe


----------



## allthumbs56

oldjoat said:


> 3 pieces of round stock
> lathe and a few drill bits
> knurling wheels
> some silver solder / torch
> and an hour of shop time.
> 
> you're right, not much effort to build.... still nice to have
> others put a brass head on their hammers


Is the shaft chromed?

I still have the hammer I made in high school machine shop. Parts were hardened but we did not have access to a chroming process.


----------



## SWLABR

allthumbs56 said:


> Is the shaft chromed?
> 
> I still have the hammer I made in high school machine shop. Parts were hardened but we did not have access to a chroming process.


I made the very same hammer. Although I have no idea where mine is now. I see "Niagara" when I hover over your avatar. Your high school wasn't NDSS was it??


----------



## allthumbs56

SWLABR said:


> I made the very same hammer. Although I have no idea where mine is now. I see "Niagara" when I hover over your avatar. Your high school wasn't NDSS was it??


Collegiate.

Different machine shops but same course material perhaps


----------



## SWLABR

allthumbs56 said:


> Collegiate.
> 
> Different machine shops but same course material perhaps


Ah, a "C.I." lad... 

Fun times growin' up in Niagara. Where are you going?? I dunno yet... but I'll need the car!


----------



## Milkman

After a week of rain delays, they’re finally rebuilding my roof.

That means a day off for me.


----------



## Lola

Cheezy this ones for you! This should be played at 11+ lol.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> After a week of rain delays, they’re finally rebuilding my roof.
> 
> That means a day off for me.
> 
> View attachment 364163
> 
> 
> View attachment 364164


Great picture. The hat suits you!


----------



## vadsy

once you post a picture online, is it public domain? can it be used in to promote healthy yogurts that keep you pooping on schedule? asking because I'm starting an ad company, a yogurt company and a diaper company


----------



## allthumbs56

SWLABR said:


> Ah, a "C.I." lad...
> 
> Fun times growin' up in Niagara. Where are you going?? I dunno yet... but I'll need the car!


Yeah - you'd need a car if you went to Niagara District. In the city we could get most anywhere walking or riding a bike. Of course the minute I hit 16 I was free and easy on my Yamaha 180. 😎


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> I love finding old tools. I once found a really nice old Starrett folding ruler, all wood with brass fittings, and the fittings were, to my eye, exquisitely machined and fitted.


starrett makes good stuff. they ain't cheap though. i used to have a bunch of starrett tools, but once i stopped doing layout, i didn't need that kind of precision anymore. i stopped replacing them. i sure miss them though. the only combination square i know of that you can run a string on for 20' or more, and still get a square line.



Lola said:


> Cheezy this ones for you! This should be played at 11+ lol.


a good song, from a great album


----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> once you post a picture online, is it public domain? can it be used in to promote healthy yogurts that keep you pooping on schedule? asking because I'm starting an ad company, a yogurt company and a diaper company


Remember that family a couple years back who found their vacation photos on billboards in Russia? Scooped up by some advertising company 

So in other words, steal away!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> once you post a picture online, is it public domain? can it be used in to promote healthy yogurts that keep you pooping on schedule? asking because I'm starting an ad company, a yogurt company and a diaper company













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Ricktoberfest said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's gonna be this guy and Jamie Lee Curtis all day


----------



## vadsy

Ricktoberfest said:


> Remember that family a couple years back who found their vacation photos on billboards in Russia? Scooped up by some advertising company
> 
> So in other words, steal away!


that was my old company, we got in trouble. my new company needs to figure out how to stay out of trouble. naturally a random thread on a guitar forum is where I go to for advice, 

maybe I need to rethink my approach.


----------



## Paul Running

Not so easy staying in the boundaries, when the boundaries are a bit blurred...small print, legal jargon and misleading info...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Diablo

Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com




capitalism


----------



## butterknucket

Diablo said:


> Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်
> 
> 
> သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capitalism


Are they organic?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> Easy if you know how eh?


I kinda/sorta made one in gr. 9 machine shop. I already knew how to use most shop tools, so I messed around a lot. One day I realized that everytime somebody asked for help, the teacher just took over and did the required step flawlessly. 

So that's what I did.....ask for help, 2 classes later submit that step for marking, and repeat. I made _nothing_ on my hammer. The teacher did it all. It was perfect, and I got an award for the highest mark in the class. 

40 years later, and I'm still a little too pleased with myself over that scam. Sorry-not-sorry, as the kids say these days.


----------



## greco

Enjoy!


----------



## butterknucket

I stumbled on these Monty Hall interviews the other day. I'm enjoying them.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Its1:30 and I’m still awake and my brain won’t shut off! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Is anyone having trouble sleeping ? Get up at 3-3:30 am every morning and then I am up at 5:30 am like clock work to start my day. I feel sick at times, bitchy and grumpy because of the sleep deprivation. I think it’s COVID. I am just dying to go back to a somewhat normal schedule. Whatever is considered normal? If I get desperate I have script sleeping pills. Those are dedicated for those nights from hell.


----------



## Mooh

Been up since 2, took an Advil for general aches and pains, finished arranging a student's tune so that she can have it for her next lesson, listened to music (some of my own, some random YouTube offerings), checked in on social media eventually landing here. One of the dogs came for a visit a while ago but wandered back to bed when he discovered it wasn't really dawn. Will put the coffee on shortly, in preparation for my day.


----------



## Tarbender

Up since 3:30, nothing seems to help...


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> I kinda/sorta made one in gr. 9 machine shop. I already knew how to use most shop tools, so I messed around a lot. One day I realized that everytime somebody asked for help, the teacher just took over and did the required step flawlessly.
> 
> So that's what I did.....ask for help, 2 classes later submit that step for marking, and repeat. I made _nothing_ on my hammer. The teacher did it all. It was perfect, and I got an award for the highest mark in the class.
> 
> 40 years later, and I'm still a little too pleased with myself over that scam. Sorry-not-sorry, as the kids say these days.


I accept the consensus of where hammers like that were made. This one looks pretty old, but I haven't carbon dated it yet(machine's on the fritz).

I was never in a machine shop class in the years I attended school. Again though, to me it looks like it was very well made.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Is anyone having trouble sleeping ? Get up at 3-3:30 am every morning and then I am up at 5:30 am like clock work to start my day. I feel sick at times, bitchy and grumpy because of the sleep deprivation. I think it’s COVID. I am just dying to go back to a somewhat normal schedule. Whatever is considered normal? If I get desperate I have script sleeping pills. Those are dedicated for those nights from hell.



I have had trouble sleeping every day of my life since I can remember. I seldom sleep more than two hours at a stretch.

The body crashes when it needs to. I've learned to accept it as a "normal" condition of my life.

My wife has fairly normal sleep habits. Like most people, she likes to sleep in on the weekends. I can't. There's simply no way I'm sleeping past 5:00 AM on any day. It's like I have two seperate lives, the portion when others are awake around me and the portion where everybody is asleep except me.

I have no solution or advice for you as I have been unable to solve it myself, but one thing I do know is that I want no part of any chemical intervention to fix it. Those tend to be extremely addictive, especially for some people.

Naps are good.


----------



## butterknucket

I had a hard time sleeping last night too. I have two important calls this morning.


----------



## Lola

I just get up at 5:30 am and I can already feel the adrenaline flowing. I am bouncing off the walls With excitement ready to take on the new day. I can feel my heart beating. 

Work was a totally different ball game. I slept till the very last Minute until I had to get up.


----------



## butterknucket

I wish I could sleep in, but I can't even if I try. Years of getting up at 4am for work every day have changed my sleep cycle.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## fretzel

Yesterday was interesting. I use my phone to wake me at 4:15am on work days. I woke up and rolled over to get some more shut eye but something told me to check the clock. 

5:10!!!!!! 

My work crucifies you for being late. 3 times in 2 years and they may relieve you of duties. That was number 3 in more than a year. We will see what happens when I go back next week. 

I should say that it appears my phone turned off/restarted overnight. Alarms were still sound bit didn't sound. Phone was wonky all day. Wasn't fully charged and slow to charge. Seems fine today. 

Will be setting multiple devices going forward.


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


>


pic doesnt show up, when I quote I see a blank box. Facebook pull? I have a blocker on fb, so maybe my fault?


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> pic doesnt show up, when I quote I see a blank box. Facebook pull? I have a blocker on fb, so maybe my fault?


my bad. its imgur



http://imgur.com/E9hjMNi


----------



## oldjoat

I still wake up early ... stay in bed till the urge to get up goes away ... then sleep another couple of hours...
@#$%^&*() the rat race !

stay up late if I can't get to sleep , learn / try something new. 

@fretzel ... time to look for a better job / company 
BTW , in Ont , you would have a good case against the company for dismissal if all it was, was being late a few times.


----------



## fretzel

oldjoat said:


> @fretzel ... time to look for a better job / company
> BTW , in Ont , you would have a good case against the company for dismissal if all it was, was being late a few times.


It's just a cat and mouse game between employer and union. They relieve you of duties. Get a couple days off. Union goes after them and then they end up having to paying you for the days off. It's absolutely ridiculous. 8 years to go with one of the better pensions in Canada. I'm not going anywhere. LOL 

@vadsy I can see pic on the tapatalk app. Although I'm a little unsure what's going on. What's the animal? Is it inside and person is spraying from outside?


----------



## vadsy

fretzel said:


> @vadsy I can see pic on the tapatalk app. Although I'm a little unsure what's going on. What's the animal? Is it inside and person is spraying from outside?


it's a grouchy looking cat giving a window washer the killer glare, window guy sprays the glass, cat freaks out


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> my bad. its imgur
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/E9hjMNi


Imgur is also weird, dunno if it's a Firefox issue, but here and on TGP mostly I just see the frame. If I click it, it loads sometimes - this one did - but mostly sends me to a generic (home?) page.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Just enjoying the view from my large windowsill lol.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Lola

Another two weeks added to lockdown as per HO. &[email protected]&8!! Ffs


----------



## fretzel

Lola said:


> Another two weeks added to lockdown as per HO. &[email protected]&8!! Ffs


I'm not seeing this anywhere. So it is to go past the 20th now?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Another two weeks added to lockdown as per HO. &[email protected]&8!! Ffs


I know it’s a pain but if people stopped thinking of themselves and do what they are supposed to do things wouldn’t be so bad.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yeah I just looked for info on t he lockdown and didn’t see this announcement either.


----------



## Lola

I won’t be back to work until June 3rd.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Yeah I just looked for info on t he lockdown and didn’t see this announcement either.


If there’s any truth in lolas post I can understand her feelings. I’m also aware there’s a lot of fake news going around. And I honestly do wish the best and safety for our members across Canada. I can honestly say my opinion of this had really changed and there’s a lot I’d like to do but I can’t because of covid .
I’d love to see my grand mother and her family in Nova Scotia while they are still alive but my grandmother, great uncle and myself are high risk people and therefore it just can’t be done.
I’d love to see my great aunt she’s turning 93 this year and is in long term care, it’s been almost two years since I’ve talked to her and she’s in walking distance same with my friend elty . Sadly I’m afraid his time is numbered he’s in palliative care and I’m told is in late stage of cancer but their is protocols that are put in for their safety. I am grateful that I moved back when I did and had a chance to see him before he was hospitalized.


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> View attachment 364309


I was singing till I saw this. Then I laughed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> I won’t be back to work until June 3rd.


Well that sucks Lola . If it wasn’t for the odd jobs they get me to do I’d go mad . I need to be doing something, hopefully it goes by quickly


----------



## fretzel

Verne said:


> View attachment 364309


They should be curly fries.


----------



## oldjoat

silvertonebetty said:


> If it wasn’t for the odd jobs they get me to do I’d go mad . I need to be doing something


pick up that guitar and start learning ... 30 mins to 3 hrs a day
dig a garden , help fix that shed / quad / etc 
don't wait to be asked , ask what you can do 4 someone today .

get interested in anything and goolge it , research it , find out how it works.


----------



## jb welder

keto said:


> Imgur is also weird, dunno if it's a Firefox issue, but here and on TGP mostly I just see the frame. If I click it, it loads sometimes - this one did - but mostly sends me to a generic (home?) page.


Same for me, imgur stopped working some time ago. It wants to run a facebook.net script and that is not going to happen, but I'm not sure if that's the reason. Could be one of the other dozens of scripts it wants to run, or it could be the old expired ESR version of firefox I'm running.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## zontar




----------



## silvertonebetty

Little Johnny comes home from school and says “ hey dad I made a girl cry today but I didn’t mean too” Johnny’s day replies “ what did you do this time” so Johnny said “ a girl told me I love you Johnny don’t you love me? So I responded you’re like those floating turds no mater how many times you flush they just don’t go away”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

if lock downs worked, why are they still doing them a year later? 
if lock downs didn't work, why are they still being done?
why are vaccinated people still expected to mask and social distance?
if they can still spread the virus, if they can still get the virus, what good is the vaccine? if they can't, why the masks?
why are people who've had the virus, and now carry natural immunities expected to get the vaccine when they don't need it? there's no other illness that medicine follows this practice, afaik.
why are the people telling us to "follow the science", not following the science?


----------



## mhammer

Wrong thread, cheezy.


----------



## Milkman

Happy Mother’s Day ladies!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## BlueRocker

I bought my neighbour a signed photo from the Honky Tonk Man (he's a huge fan) for his 40th birthday. The "Certificate of Authenticity" that came with is was far more entertaining than the photo, and both got framed. Lots of pigeon legalese, it was awesome I wish I had a photo.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

cheezyridr said:


> if lock downs worked, why are they still doing them a year later?
> if lock downs didn't work, why are they still being done?
> why are vaccinated people still expected to mask and social distance?
> if they can still spread the virus, if they can still get the virus, what good is the vaccine? if they can't, why the masks?
> why are people who've had the virus, and now carry natural immunities expected to get the vaccine when they don't need it? there's no other illness that medicine follows this practice, afaik.
> why are the people telling us to "follow the science", not following the science?


There are answers easily available for all those questions, but I have the feeling you already know that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## cheezyridr

Ricktoberfest said:


> There are answers easily available for all those questions, but I have the feeling you already know that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sometimes, the answer to a question is less important than to ask it.


----------



## SG-Rocker




----------



## zontar




----------



## SWLABR

butterknucket said:


>


I remember seeing that live. “Saturday Nights Main Event”. It replaced SNL once a month in the same time slot. 11:30-1:00. I never had trouble staying awake. As a 13 or 14yr old kid, I was riveted.


----------



## silvertonebetty

The island had another tough weekend. A couple locals took out a power pole . The driver in is 40s I believe didn’t make it and the passenger a young fella 21 was airlifted to Halifax. I haven’t heard anything else since Saturday night. I hope the young fella pulls through. I’d hate for another one to pass .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

SWLABR said:


> I remember seeing that live. “Saturday Nights Main Event”. It replaced SNL once a month in the same time slot. 11:30-1:00. I never had trouble staying awake. As a 13 or 14yr old kid, I was riveted.


I remember watching it at my grandparents on a Saturday afternoon. If it was a main event, it must have been a recap. The look on Hogan's face is priceless.


----------



## SWLABR

butterknucket said:


> I remember watching it at my grandparents on a Saturday afternoon. If it was a main event, it must have been a recap. The look on Hogan's face is priceless.


As a kid in the mid 80's, the weekend was non-stop WWF. I grew up in Niagara, so I got Channel 11 out of Hamilton, and Fox-29 in Buffalo showed a ton. At the height of the madness, Friday night @ 11, it was on Fox-29. Sat @ noon was Fox, 1pm was channel 11. Channel 11 Saturday night @ 7pm,. Sunday was 1pm on channel 11, and 2pm on Fox. On the once per month Main Events, there was the Saturday 11:30-1am. 
A regular showing of 6 shows every weekend, with the monthly bonus of a 7th. My friends & I watched them all!


----------



## butterknucket

SWLABR said:


> As a kid in the mid 80's, the weekend was non-stop WWF. I grew up in Niagara, so I got Channel 11 out of Hamilton, and Fox-29 in Buffalo showed a ton. At the height of the madness,  Friday night @ 11, it was on Fox-29. Sat @ noon was Fox, 1pm was channel 11. Channel 11 Saturday night @ 7pm,. Sunday was 1pm on channel 11, and 2pm on Fox. On the once per month Main Events, there was the Saturday 11:30-1am.
> A regular showing of 6 shows every weekend, with the monthly bonus of a 7th. My friends & I watched them all!


Yep, Maple Leaf Wrestling on Channel 11, with Billy Red Lyons doing the interviews.


----------



## SWLABR

butterknucket said:


> Yep, Maple Leaf Wrestling on Channel 11, with Billy Red Lyons doing the interviews.


And that giant catwalk that led up to the ring... everyone used that as a weapon! Good times!


----------



## Lola

So it’s official! Lockdown extended another two weeks by Doug Ford.

I am learning how to shuffle dance. So much fun. Great cardio workout.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Thankfully the young fella is back home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

My equalizer finally came in . Only a week early


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> My equalizer finally came in . Only a week early
> View attachment 364771


Good make.


----------



## zontar




----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Good make.


I must agree. I also have the matching turn table and a technics CD player.


----------



## Lola

Nothing but pure truth for me personally. Not the part about getting in trouble but the fact that no one can ever take my music away from me. Mine forever!


----------



## Lola

Another stupid sleepless night. I hate this with a true passion. Tried meditation, soothing heating pad on low just for comfort. Warm soy milk tastes disgusting. Might as well get up and start my day. This sucks.


----------



## Lola

Wrong one wrong date!


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> I honestly don’t know how my company knew a couple of days before hand.


Could be because it's from last year?


Lola said:


> Doug Ford speaks during his daily updates regarding COVID-19 at Queen's Park in Toronto on Wednesday, May 13, *2020*.


----------



## Lola

This is the correct one

*Today’s coronavirus news: U.S. approves Pfizer vaccine for kids age 12 and up; Ford prepares to extend Ontario’s stay-at-home order to June 2; Ontario reports 2,716 cases, 19 deaths*

MONDAY MAY 10 2021

How did head office know almost 3 days in advance?


----------



## MarkM

You folks out East are sure having a tough go of this, population is a bitch in a pandemic! Gotta get a majority of the herd vaccinated before things are going to open up.


----------



## Lola

There is a a new reality series on Youtube called Columbus Police body camera. This is not COPS.
I have been binge watching this for the last two days. With all bad shit, Black lives matters and shit being flung at cops this show tries dissolve some of this.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Could be because it's from last year?


Doh! As Homer would said! Wrong one


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Johnny Spune

laristotle said:


> View attachment 364875


Room for 8 tracks in the freezer?


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 364875


Nearly 50 years ago, a cousin of mine offered me a beautiful fridge-sized wooden icebox from a home they were demolishing. My roommate and I cleaned it up, varnished it, and used it as the stereo stand and record bin. Those familiar with these things will know that there was a smaller receptacle with its own door on the top part, where the ice went. The things you wanted to keep cold went in the bottom part. The division of space was roughly what one sees in this fridge picture, although the doors had no shelves. We put the turntable and stereo amp in the top part, and used the bottom for storing albums. The cables from the stereo - power and speakers - ran down the drain pipe at the back of the ice-storage section, where the melted ice would normally drain off to a tray on the floor.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## silvertonebetty

I have these big speakers cabinets and I’m not sure what to do with yet.
They take a 12” speaker,10” mid horn and I 5” tweeter horn


----------



## Verne

Stolen of a local buy/sell group.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 364920
> View attachment 364921
> I have these big speakers cabinets and I’m not sure what to do with yet.
> They take a 12” speaker,10” mid horn and I 5” tweeter horn


----------



## laristotle

Animal shelter releases 1,000 feral cats on to Chicago streets to solve rat problem


Chicago’s problem with rats stretches back to 1977, when the city offered a $1 bounty for each rat killed by residents in a 'war on rats'




nationalpost.com


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 364948


Thanks this actually helps a lot


----------



## silvertonebetty

I needed something to set the radio one for now the old speakers work great 👍


----------



## silvertonebetty

I have a driving course to try to get to on Saturday for around 10 am . Supposedly if I pass I will be given a motorcycle license and I’d be able to insure my four wheeler. Wish me luck


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 364987
> 
> I needed something to set the radio one for now the old speakers work great 👍


You should add a reel to reel player to that setup.


----------



## BlueRocker

butterknucket said:


> You should add a reel to reel player to that setup.


8 track recorder!


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> the old speakers work great 👍


Spread them apart to really enjoy the stereo effect.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Spread them apart to really enjoy the stereo effect.


I would but there is no sense on doing that lol


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> You should add a reel to reel player to that setup.


A cassette player. Wow! That’s a blast from the past!


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> Spread them apart to really enjoy the stereo effect.


Probably not a good idea to have the turntable on a speaker.


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> You should add a reel to reel player to that setup.


If I could afford and find one I would


----------



## silvertonebetty

allthumbs56 said:


> Probably not a good idea to have the turntable on a speaker.


Normally not but there’s no speakers in the cabinets. Eventually I’ll have to get a media cabinet


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> If I could afford and find one I would


They're out there.


----------



## Stephenlouis

silvertonebetty said:


> If I could afford and find one I would


I sold 2 in the last year, 100 bucks each in original boxes!... they are available...I have a box of reels still, but no more machines. I was down-sizing my equipment collection. I did keep this beauty for my upstairs music room: it is 4-channel Quadraphonic Akai AS 980, the reel to reels were matching Akai. Looked pretty, but I knew I was done with the technology. I still play a lot of vinyll though.


----------



## allthumbs56

silvertonebetty said:


> Normally not but there’s no speakers in the cabinets.


Well, you're really gonna have to crank the volume to hear it then


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

Friend of mine posted this on FB;

_So I am at Walmart scanning and bagging my almost $300 worth of groceries while the employee that wants $15 an hour "monitors" and then this happened.
Her - why are you double bagging all of your groceries?
Me - excuse me?
Her - you are wasting our bags!
Me - if you don't like the way I'm bagging the groceries, feel free to come on over here and bag them yourself.
Her - that's not my job!
Me - okay, then I will bag my groceries how I please if that's all right with you.
Her - why are you using two bags?
Me - because the bags are weak and I don't want the handles to break or the bottoms to rip out.
Her - well that's because you are putting too much stuff in the bag. If you took half of that stuff out and put it in a different bag then you wouldn't need to double bag.
*10 seconds of me just staring at her.
Me - so you want me to split these items in half and put half of them in a different bag so that I don't have to double bag.
Her - exactly.
Me - so I would still be using two bags to hold the same number of items.
Her - no because you wouldn't be double bagging.
*me pressing two fingers to my left eye in an attempt to make it stop twitching.
Me - okay so here I have a jug of milk and a bottle of juice double bagged. If I take the milk out and remove the double bagging and just put the milk in the single bag and the juice in that single bag I'm still using two bags for these two items.
Her- no because you are not double bagging them so it's not the same number of bags.
*me looking around at about 10 other customers who at this point are enjoying the show.
Me- is this like that Common Core math stuff I keep hearing about?
Her- never mind you just don't get it. 
And with that, she went back to her little Podium so she could continue texting or playing games on her phone or whatever it was she was doing before she decided to come over and critique my bagging skills._


----------



## silvertonebetty

it is finished now to find a case for it. The parts are as followed

technics sl-b20 (turntable
technics sa-210 (radio)
Technics sh-8025 (eq)
Technics m-224 (cassette tape)
Technics sl-pd8 (CD player)
Technics sa-gx490 (atv/ stereo)
Im using the sa-gx490 for a amplifier sure to the multiple inputs. I have to say the sa-210 has more of a thump to it but the sa-gx490 has a smoother sound and the option for four speakers just sounds better


----------



## laristotle

I'd still say that if you can spread the (working) speakers farther apart, you'll enjoy the stereo sound more.


silvertonebetty said:


> it is finished now to find a case for it


Look in the 'free' section of kijiji for wall units/tv stands.

Is that an electric baseboard heater behind the system? You may want to consider pulling everything away from it come next winter.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> I'd still say that if you can spread the (working) speakers farther apart, you'll enjoy the stereo sound more.
> 
> Look in the 'free' section of kijiji for wall units/tv stands.


I shall and if I can find a stand I plan on spreading them out some . Especially since I have four speakers.


----------



## laristotle

There must be some material on the farm for a DIY?


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> There must be some material on the farm for a DIY?
> View attachment 365169


Well now I never thought of that . I’ll have to check that idea out.


----------



## oldjoat

got any milk crates hanging around ?


----------



## silvertonebetty

oldjoat said:


> got any milk crates hanging around ?


That we don’t being a beef farm . Their might be some on my grand father’s farm but then again I don’t think they had dairy cows since he was a young fella. His mom raised the five and ran the biggest farm in west prince.


----------



## oldjoat

that rules out milk pails too.


----------



## Kenmac

I was checking out YouTube earlier today watching a segment from Tom Snyders old CNBC talk show where he read an article from the newspaper about someone doing something rather silly and he mentioned something that made me chuckle:

"God must have loved the stupid people 'cause he made so many of them."


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> There must be some material on the farm for a DIY?
> View attachment 365169


----------



## silvertonebetty

oldjoat said:


> that rules out milk pails too.


I wouldn’t be too sure about that . At 86 he still has his grade one school books. And my mothers grandfather in Nova Scotia was a milk man and a few years ago before she moved we found two wooden milk crates I’m her basement that her dad took from work


----------



## Lola

Some really excellent words that I reread to myself frequently. I know it’s common sense and logic but with this Covid lockdown. Many have let these rationalities fly out the window like myself.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

butterknucket said:


>


Lots of Jan Hammer era Jeff Beck influence there.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was showing my friend some real music today, black sabbath. And I have to say the end of iron man is amazing sounds with the four speakers going. I can’t believe how much I missed with just two speakers like really the drum and guitar work is really something else


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> I was showing my friend some real music today, black sabbath. And I have to say the end of iron man is amazing sounds with the four speakers going. I can’t believe how much I missed with just two speakers like really the drum and guitar work is really something else


i've always felt that way about _into the void_, and _rat salad_


----------



## Lola

Didn’t realize how dehydration has such an effect on the way you feel. I have been feeling right off kilter today. What difference drinking a litre of water makes. I can almost say I feel pretty good.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Those stupid math questions on facebook really proved that a lot of people don't know BEDMAS.


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 365245


Proof that stupid just cannot be fixed!!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Whenever we took grandma to a Chinese restaurant, she would always ask them if they watched Wok With Yan. They would always look at her funny.


----------



## Paul Running

butterknucket said:


>


Any relation to Fire Marshall Bill Burns?


----------



## laristotle

Baseball pitcher's stolen prosthetic arm found at recycling facility


'It's definitely been through a gauntlet'




nationalpost.com


----------



## butterknucket

The dog that found John Wayne Bobbitt's severed penis was a Cocker Spaniel.


----------



## Lola

Just woke up now with a really sore throat, slight fever and sweating profusely. I was fine today but I noticed as day wore on my throat was hurting a bit. I also have a bit of cough. Going to get tested again ASAP.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

butterknucket said:


> The dog that found John Wayne Bobbitt's severed penis was a Cocker Spaniel.


From now on known as the Cock Retriever.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Just woke up now with a really sore throat, slight fever and sweating profusely. I was fine today but I noticed as day wore on my throat was hurting a bit. I also have a bit of cough. Going to get tested again ASAP.


Best of luck Lola


----------



## Diablo

stupid americans
Two-year-old shoots parents after finding gun on nightstand (yahoo.com)


----------



## Jim Wellington

Diablo said:


> stupid americans
> Two-year-old shoots parents after finding gun on nightstand (yahoo.com)


I don`t think stupidity knows nationality or gender, but I get your point.

Many years ago, I worked in a house with a stack of guns in the corner of a bedroom, and loads of ammo sitting on the table beside the guns. There were a bunch of grandkids running around unsupervised mostly. Seemed really unwise. As a guy who was raised with firearms, and has taken all required training, it freaked me out a little.

I have a First Nations member ranting at me over things said in this post so I`m going to have to edit or to keep the peace...

There ...all better now.


----------



## Diablo

Jim Wellington said:


> I don`t think stupidity knows nationality or gender, but I get your point.
> 
> Many years ago, I worked in a house with a stack of guns in the corner of a bedroom, and loads of ammo sitting on the table beside the guns. There were a bunch of grandkids running around unsupervised mostly. Seemed really unwise. As a guy who was raised with firearms, and has taken all required training, it freaked me out a little. The part that is really bothersome is that it was in a home of a "visible minority" here in Canada that are exempt from training through treaty rights. Like I said, stupidity isn`t a nationality.


I honed in on america bc this sort of thing isnt that uncommon there, compared to most countries of similar wealth/development.
I think part of the problem is, with so little regulation, people tend to be too casual with these things and not treat them seriously enough. it becomes like leaving any other easily acquired tool, lying around. Your anecdote seems similar.





That said, pure conjecture...someone who intentionally leaves a 9mm on the nightstand, might be involved with some nefarious characters.
Or maybe just the worst "baby-proofers" ever?
I'm kind of glad they got shot, but not lethally. Unlikely anything less would have "learned 'em".


----------



## mhammer

Jim Wellington said:


> I don`t think stupidity knows nationality or gender, but I get your point.
> 
> Many years ago, I worked in a house with a stack of guns in the corner of a bedroom, and loads of ammo sitting on the table beside the guns. There were a bunch of grandkids running around unsupervised mostly. Seemed really unwise. As a guy who was raised with firearms, and has taken all required training, it freaked me out a little. The part that is really bothersome is that it was in a home of a "visible minority" here in Canada that are exempt from training through treaty rights. Like I said, stupidity isn`t a nationality.


My approach to firearms was cemented in the early 1960s. My parents had provided my sister and I with a babysitter when both parents were out working. My dad sold insurance, and the babysitter was the daughter of one of his clients who lived out in a rural community. I would have been a poor judge of age when I was that young, but I figure she would have probably been in the 17-20 range. I would have been about 10 and my sister about 3.

One day there was a knock on the door and when the babysitter answers, it is her older brother. Their younger brother, and even younger sister were playing "The Untouchables" (a popular TV show at the time), and the brother found the dad's shotgun, which was still loaded. His intent was likely to declare "Blam, I got you", and his sister to feign being hit and drop to the floor, as we did at that age, playing whatever cowboy, soldier, or police role we had seen on TV or movies. Unfortunately, he blew a hole through his sister's chest.

We don't leave explosives, nuclear waste, bear-traps, or poison out where they can be accidentally encountered, and the same should be true of firearms. Stupidity isn't a nationality, and neither is senseless tragedy.


----------



## Diablo

It may not be a nationality in a simple sense, but there can be _a culture related to guns that can be within a nationality._
When you compare the stats for gun deaths with other countries with fairly large gun owner populations, say Canada and Switzerland, its hard to deny that theres something about the way America does things, or who they are, that is fucked up.


----------



## allthumbs56

Diablo said:


> I honed in on america bc this sort of thing isnt that uncommon there, compared to most countries of similar wealth/development.
> I think part of the problem is, with so little regulation, people tend to be too casual with these things and not treat them seriously enough. it becomes like leaving any other easily acquired tool, lying around. Your anecdote seems similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, pure conjecture...someone who intentionally leaves a 9mm on the nightstand, might be involved with some nefarious characters.
> Or maybe just the worst "baby-proofers" ever?
> I'm kind of glad they got shot, but not lethally. Unlikely anything less would have "learned 'em".


I hope the day never comes where I need a loaded handgun on my night stand before I can sleep soundly.


----------



## Jim Wellington

You make some good points...

No way to know specifics. If it`s common place in their neighborhood/crowd/economic demographic, to carry a concealed weapon for personal defense, than he could have just come home tired, and did a very stupid thing...fell asleep, without hiding the .22 calibre pistol. I do believe that economics can sometimes put people of descent moral character in bad neighborhoods...it happens.

I t would be a good move to make all firearms owners take training and write tests to prove competency.

He could be a descent dude who was irresponsible, or something else. Who knows.


----------



## allthumbs56

Diablo said:


> It may not be a nationality in a simple sense, but there can be _a culture related to guns that can be within a nationality._
> When you compare the stats for gun deaths with other countries with fairly large gun owner populations, say Canada and Switzerland, its hard to deny that theres something about the way America does things, or who they are, that is fucked up.


Not just the U.S. Oftentimes on the news they're showing African and Middle Eastern countries where everyone seems to have an AK47 and their entertainment is to shoot wildly into the air.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Diablo said:


> It may not be a nationality in a simple sense, but there can be _a culture related to guns that can be within a nationality._
> When you compare the stats for gun deaths with other countries with fairly large gun owner populations, say Canada and Switzerland, its hard to deny that theres something about the way America does things, or who they are, that is fucked up.


It`s a heavily militarized nation with alot of ex-service members. A different culture for sure. But it`s their country. They do something`s better than we do, other things not so much.

Training and testing for gun owners...background checks aren`t sufficient.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim Wellington

allthumbs56 said:


> Not just the U.S. Oftentimes on the news they're showing African and Middle Eastern countries where everyone seems to have an AK47 and their entertainment is to shoot wildly into the air.


Quite a different approach....In the one culture people get shot on purpose at public events out of protest, or from someone going postal. In the other culture people get shot by accident when everybody`s celebrating. People...This isn`t political at all, but it is an indicator of our lack of intelligence. We`d have to ban everything but spoons if we want to be really safe.

It`s laughable and very sad at the same time.


----------



## Diablo

allthumbs56 said:


> Not just the U.S. Oftentimes on the news they're showing African and Middle Eastern countries where everyone seems to have an AK47 and their entertainment is to shoot wildly into the air.


i dont really hold those places to the same standards as developed countries though.
I cant imagine living under the conditions that those people do.
life is cheap there in general.
'merica is supposed to be the greatest country in the world though


----------



## Jim Wellington

Diablo said:


> i dont really hold those places to the same standards as developed countries though.
> I cant imagine living under the conditions that those people do.
> life is cheap there in general.
> 'merica is supposed to be the greatest country in the world though


Which even further makes my point. Ignorance is the domain of the individual, you can find it anywhere.


----------



## silvertonebetty

so I saw something interesting up street today .
My neighbour terry is a truck driver and last year or the year before he rolled his early 80s international and twisted the frame riding the truck off. Terry loved that old truck in fact it looked brand new. Several times I would see him work on it night and day and if there was rust out came the grind and In came a new piece of sheet metal. Now on my way back home something in Terry’s shop caught my eye something big and yellow. Behold there was the 83ish international with no lights with a brand new coat of paint on it ! I guess he really did love that old truck. If I see him I’ll ask if I can get pictures to show you guys.


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


>


It's good to be Iggy.
Thanks for the redirect.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Here is the truck


----------



## cheezyridr

allthumbs56 said:


> I hope the day never comes where I need a loaded handgun on my night stand before I can sleep soundly.


i suppose anyone could think so. 
when i moved into my house, i got along great with everyone. then i started getting rid of the feral cats that caused me so many problems. the next thing you know, i'm getting death threats from crack dealers i don't even know. 
seriously.
i didn't even know that you could buy crack on my street. suddenly, my life was being threatened over cats that no one bothered to feed or care for.

people can make all the stupid judgments they want to. it says more about them, than anyone else.

i grew up with guns in the house. lots of them. i knew early on not to touch them, and was taught gun safety long before i was old enough to leave my block. 
every day, kids die from drinking common household chemicals, or getting hit by cars while out playing, and yet no one calls to ban bleach or chevys.


----------



## vadsy

it aint the gun y'all need to fear


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> so I saw something interesting up street today .
> My neighbour terry is a truck driver and last year or the year before he rolled his early 80s international and twisted the frame riding the truck off. Terry loved that old truck in fact it looked brand new. Several times I would see him work on it night and day and if there was rust out came the grind and In came a new piece of sheet metal. Now on my way back home something in Terry’s shop caught my eye something big and yellow. Behold there was the 83ish international with no lights with a brand new coat of paint on it ! I guess he really did love that old truck. If I see him I’ll ask if I can get pictures to show you guys.


I for one would love to see it. I love trucks especially big rigs. The bigger the better.


----------



## MarkM

mhammer said:


> My approach to firearms was cemented in the early 1960s. My parents had provided my sister and I with a babysitter when both parents were out working. My dad sold insurance, and the babysitter was the daughter of one of his clients who lived out in a rural community. I would have been a poor judge of age when I was that young, but I figure she would have probably been in the 17-20 range. I would have been about 10 and my sister about 3.
> 
> One day there was a knock on the door and when the babysitter answers, it is her older brother. Their younger brother, and even younger sister were playing "The Untouchables" (a popular TV show at the time), and the brother found the dad's shotgun, which was still loaded. His intent was likely to declare "Blam, I got you", and his sister to feign being hit and drop to the floor, as we did at that age, playing whatever cowboy, soldier, or police role we had seen on TV or movies. Unfortunately, he blew a hole through his sister's chest.
> 
> We don't leave explosives, nuclear waste, bear-traps, or poison out where they can be accidentally encountered, and the same should be true of firearms. Stupidity isn't a nationality, and neither is senseless tragedy.


WTF Mark, that is truly something no one should witness especially at that age!


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> GIF won't show. Disperse. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Verne

Got it. Thanks L !!!


----------



## Lola

Have you ever saved recordings of yourself playing throughout your journey? I found some from 3-4 years ago. What difference!! This makes the journey of swear words, tears and frustration so damned worth it. I can’t believe how much I have improved. This so motivational. WOW!

Cheezy was it your band that did a cover of f Rocking is ma business?

Just going through some songs that I didn’t have the skill set for but now I do. Still quarantining and this will keep me really happy. It’s a good day!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I left around 1:30 and came back to the farm around 5:30-6 . I would have stayed longer but I lost my muffler 😂 and I guess I didn’t tighten my oil cap enough because it flew off and all my oil spit out my engine. Thankfully I had a little over .5l of oil in my tool box so I made it home, and it took another half a bottle of oil to top up. Overall it was a good day and I found out it takes approximately 20 minutes to get to my friends place so yeah I’ll be busy this summer.


----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Have you ever saved recordings of yourself playing throughout your journey? I found some from 3-4 years ago. What difference!! This makes the journey of swear words, tears and frustration so damned worth it. I can’t believe how much I have improved. This so motivational. WOW!
> 
> Cheezy was it your band that did a cover of f Rocking is ma business?



yes, that was us. it's a cool song, i honestly don't know why we stopped playing it. i used to have one video of myself playing "touch too much" from back around 2009 or '10. i had short hair, and i was about 40 lbs heavier. of course it was terrible. it was up on my other youtube channel for ages, but youtube deleted it. i don't have access to that chanell anymore. so i can't do anything with it.


----------



## Verne




----------



## zontar

I've both cringed & enjoyed it when listening to old recordings--I think I lost some of them though.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I saw my great uncle today and he gave me a 20 pound bag of potatoes .








I didn’t know they sold potatoes in bags so I have no clue where they sell them too.
And moms cat is fat








She was not happy I didn’t save her any food


----------



## zontar

silvertonebetty said:


> I saw my great uncle today and he gave me a 20 pound bag of potatoes .
> View attachment 365689
> 
> I didn’t know they sold potatoes in bags so I have no clue where they sell them too.
> And moms cat is fat
> View attachment 365690
> 
> She was not happy I didn’t save her any food


Always buy my potatoes in bags.
But smaller than that pound wise.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391759050304413698


----------



## silvertonebetty

zontar said:


> Always buy my potatoes in bags.
> But smaller than that pound wise.


I hear you normally I get a 5 pound bag . I’m thinking a stew might be in order. Maybe more pot pies with potatoes also . I love chicken pot pie


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Sorry i posted a guitar related story, didnt realize this was a racist rant forum on what Natives are doing in the privacy of their own homes. Why not rant about the lack of clean water and the rise in suicide among 9 and 10 year olds. The decades long repression of abuse and atrocities you couldnt fucking even imagine. Theres alot worse shit going in there. Watch what the hell you post here.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Jim Wellington said:


> I don`t think stupidity knows nationality or gender, but I get your point.
> 
> Many years ago, I worked in a house with a stack of guns in the corner of a bedroom, and loads of ammo sitting on the table beside the guns. There were a bunch of grandkids running around unsupervised mostly. Seemed really unwise. As a guy who was raised with firearms, and has taken all required training, it freaked me out a little. The part that is really bothersome is that it was in a home of a "visible minority" here in Canada that are exempt from training through treaty rights. Like I said, stupidity isn`t a nationality.


Did you refer to First Nations as being a " visible minority?" 
Is this only place left for you to rant about Natives? 
Unless some minority im not aware of has Treaty Rights.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Did you refer to First Nations as being a " visible minority?"
> Is this only place left for you to rant about Natives?
> Unless some minority im not aware of has Treaty Rights.


Yes, and I apologize for that classification as First Nations land is actually not a part of Canada, and First Nations people aren`t Canadians. So how could they be classified as a visible minority in Canada? How stupid of me...I forgot that when I wrote the post.

The story I offered, wasn`t a rant, it`s an event that happened. You`re not above critique...even if you think you are.

But I did make a mistake...and I answered for it.

I`ve edited the post to reflect a more politically correct slant for you.


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> I saw my great uncle today and he gave me a 20 pound bag of potatoes .
> View attachment 365689


the 2 most common ways to bring roaches into your house is newspapers, and bags of potatoes.



Thunderboy1975 said:


> Did you refer to First Nations as being a " visible minority?"
> Is this only place left for you to rant about Natives?
> Unless some minority im not aware of has Treaty Rights.


good thing you found something to be triggered about. otherwise, you mighta gone an entire day in a peaceful mood.


----------



## allthumbs56

silvertonebetty said:


> Here is the truck
> View attachment 365392


Yikes!

I count ten studs and only two nuts holding those wheels on. A couple more'd make me feel better 😕


----------



## allthumbs56

vadsy said:


> it aint the gun y'all need to fear


A variation on Rock, Paper, Scissors?


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> the 2 most common ways to bring roaches into your house is newspapers, and bags of potatoes. If at least that I have saw and we grew up on a potato farm
> 
> 
> 
> good thing you found something to be triggered about. otherwise, you mighta gone an entire day in a peaceful mood.


Good thing we don’t have roaches on the island


----------



## silvertonebetty

allthumbs56 said:


> Yikes!
> 
> I count ten studs and only two nuts holding those wheels on. A couple more'd make me feel better 😕


Yes I never noticed that


----------



## silvertonebetty

I found a muffler for my four wheeler. I pick it up tomorrow

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















I’ll probably get the old one fixed but for $20 I can’t pass on the other one


----------



## silvertonebetty

silvertonebetty said:


> I found a muffler for my four wheeler. I pick it up tomorrow
> View attachment 365874
> View attachment 365875
> 
> I’ll probably get the old one fixed but for $20 I can’t pass on the other one


My question is why is it saying my muffler is 18 plus content 😂


----------



## Jim Wellington

Wow...I just got a sensitive content message that I had to click, and then the muffler pic appeared....That IS sensitive, holy smokes.

The word police robot must have fried a transistor.


----------



## butterknucket

I guess mufflers have been in steady decline since the mid 90's. 

It's a shame.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

silvertonebetty said:


> I hear you normally I get a 5 pound bag . I’m thinking a stew might be in order. Maybe more pot pies with potatoes also . I love chicken pot pie


I'm making stew tomorrow.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle

'A SPECTACULAR EVENT': Billions of cicadas set to swarm U.S. as part of 17-year cycle


Remember what was happening 17 years ago? The Motorola flip phone was high-tech, Facebook was brand new, George W. Bush was president, and, in some parts of…




torontosun.com


----------



## mhammer




----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

I am starting to adjust to this pandemic. Lounging on the deck with my bestie. You got to love “a dogs life”. Lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

It took you over a year to get used to lounging on the deck? WTF? Lol.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> It took you over a year to get used to lounging on the deck? WTF? Lol.


Not a year. We just opened the deck up about two weeks ago. It’s been wrapped up against winter. We are however going to winterize it this year and get a heater so it’s 4 seasons.


----------



## JBFairthorne

...but you realize there was a summer last year too right?


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> ...but you realize there was a summer last year too right?


Yes but it wasn’t open last year due to construction lagging behind because we had too many projects on the go.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Speaking of summer...

I’ve been wondering whether or not Riff Wrath will carry on this summer.

They’re still sticking with anyone who wants to be vaccinated by July 1. They might even be ahead of schedule a week or so. It’ll be interesting to see how it pans out. It would certainly be a welcome stress reliever after the last year and change.


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> Not a year. We just opened the deck up about two weeks ago. It’s been wrapped up against winter. We are however going to winterize it this year and get a heater so it’s 4 seasons.


Good call.

Our house came with a drafty, unheated, enclosed but unsecured front porch. Over the years we upgraded to the point now that it’s fully insulated, secure, heated from the adjoining hall, and my favourite room of the house. A feel good space.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> I am starting to adjust to this pandemic. Lounging on the deck with my bestie. You got to love “a dogs life”. Lol
> View attachment 365979


I am convinced that there are many times when human thought and what dogs think are not that far apart. We sit and stare without any analysis on many an occasion. Maybe that's why we get along so well.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I just changed the muffler on the Honda but I’m guessing it was from a newer machine because the mounts don’t really match up but length and size it’s perfect.


----------



## Lola




----------



## greco

Lola said:


> View attachment 366028


I was at Boot Hill cemetery (Tombstone, Arizona) a few years ago.
Interesting and historically significant place.


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> I was at Boot Hill cemetery (Tombstone, Arizona) a few years ago.
> Interesting and historically significant place.


I would love to go there and off to Europe to see the fabulous ancient cemeteries there. Fascinating!


----------



## VHTO

Lola said:


> I am starting to adjust to this pandemic. Lounging on the deck with my bestie. You got to love “a dogs life”. Lol
> View attachment 365979


Always a good plan!


----------



## Lola

VHTO said:


> Always a good plan!
> 
> View attachment 366033


Is that your Frenchie?


----------



## Lola

I am really jonesing to go to Riff Wrath. Maybe not the June one because of Covid. I really hope the September one happens!

Laristotle any info yet?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> I am really jonesing to go to Riff Wrath. Maybe not the June one because of Covid. I really hope the September one happens!
> 
> Laristotle any info yet?


Lola how’s your tests go? Feel any better from the other day ?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Oh I found out just how well my brakes work lol 😂 I was driving right along a fare pace when I ran out of trail so I slammed my brakes and turned sideways. Never even touched the field, I think it could be soybean or what ever it is it’s already about a inch high or so . But yeah I hate going in a field it’s someone’s lively hood


----------



## VHTO

Lola said:


> Is that your Frenchie?


Yes. She’s almost 5.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I would love to go there and off to Europe to see the fabulous ancient cemeteries there. Fascinating!


sedlec ossuary








Sedlec Ossuary - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org














it's one of several places like this in eastern europe.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> Oh I found out just how well my brakes work lol 😂 I was driving right along a fare pace when I ran out of trail so I slammed my brakes and turned sideways. Never even touched the field, I think it could be soybean or what ever it is it’s already about a inch high or so . But yeah I hate going in a field it’s someone’s lively hood


Anybody in your region growing hemp?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> Anybody in your region growing hemp?


Not that know


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> sedlec ossuary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sedlec Ossuary - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's one of several places like this in eastern europe.


I want to go to the Paris catacombs. Thousands of people buried there because of all the diseases above ground in the 18 th century. My bucket list trip.


----------



## Lola

VHTO said:


> Yes. She’s almost 5.


She’s gorgeous. What’s her name? Has your Frenchie slowed down at all? Mine just turned 3 and he’s always wanting to be outside acting like a goof ball. He has an afternoon nap but that’s it. He’s always on the go. Mine is actually hybrid so he’s a big boy at 47 lbs. He could stand to lose a couple of lbs. Winter weight! Lol

Sounds like we’re talking about 2 year old toddlers doesn’t it? Lol


----------



## Lola

This is really a lot different then what I love to listen to. This is chillin’ music! This is what I put on when I meditate.


----------



## Verne

When you read true crime books and serial killers are your favourite subject, but hate storing your good knives in the drawer.


----------



## mhammer

Now THIS made me laugh out loud. Admittedly, a niche comedy market.


----------



## VHTO

Lola said:


> She’s gorgeous. What’s her name? Has your Frenchie slowed down at all? Mine just turned 3 and he’s always wanting to be outside acting like a goof ball. He has an afternoon nap but that’s it. He’s always on the go. Mine is actually hybrid so he’s a big boy at 47 lbs. He could stand to lose a couple of lbs. Winter weight! Lol
> 
> Sounds like we’re talking about 2 year old toddlers doesn’t it? Lol


Thank you, and yes it does!

She's very good at sleeping/chilling out, interspersed with lots of running around the yard and living room. Penny is small for the breed and 17 pounds is a healthy weight for her, which is more in line with a pug (she was the runt). Funnily enough we had a pug before her and he was Frenchie-sized and a lean 28 pounds. Go figure...


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today has been a long day I have already been up for almost 13 hours. I spent the night at my moms and my sister and my nephew Holland was there and he woke up at 5 in the morning and they went to the living room where I was sleeping to watch the magic school bus. Next month he with be six months old and he’s teething so I tried to eat my hand . He also loved the magic school bus


----------



## Lola

VHTO said:


> Thank you, and yes it does!
> 
> She's very good at sleeping/chilling out, interspersed with lots of running around the yard and living room. Penny is small for the breed and 17 pounds is a healthy weight for her, which is more in line with a pug (she was the runt). Funnily enough we had a pug before her and he was Frenchie-sized and a lean 28 pounds. Go figure...


We have a Pugston as well(Pug and Boston) it’s actually my son’s girlfriend’s dog. They live with us. He’s getting on in years! He’s 10. He’s a good boy. A bit yappy at times. Frank has a nick name, Frank the Tank. He’s a really lovable character. They’re best friends. They miss each dearly if there apart for any length of time.


----------



## Lola

Good morning everyone. Another day in paradise! Lol

Does anyone remember this band? This song was a staple of my late teenage years.Haven’t heard this for a long time! Yes I know, The Nuge” love him or hate him!


----------



## Jim Wellington

Lola said:


> Good morning everyone. Another day in paradise! Lol
> 
> Does anyone remember this band? This song was a staple of my late teenage years.Haven’t heard this for a long time! Yes I know, The Nuge” love him or hatehim


One of my favorite Nuge songs...

Frank`s awesome BTW...miniature Winston Churchill. That face has so much character.


----------



## laristotle

Love how he controls feedback on his Byrdland


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Lola

VHTO said:


> Always a good plan!
> 
> View attachment 366033


Do you have anymore pictures of this little cutie pie?


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 366296


Who’s the artist? That’s a beauty right there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne

P-47D Or like. Hard to tell with it being CGA. Assume it's from a game maybe?


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Verne said:


> P-47D Or like. Hard to tell with it being CGA. Assume it's from a game maybe?


Looks like a painting to me, but I suppose it could be a game or show in that anime style


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Running

Ricktoberfest said:


> Who’s the artist? That’s a beauty right there.





https://www.artstation.com/artwork/wXgJO


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## laristotle

Artist Portrait: Ken Gerberick


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m at mom’s again . And she’s mad at the sowing machine.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

silvertonebetty said:


> sowing machine.


She lives on a farm?


----------



## Verne

Grammar nazi !!! HAHAHA There may be more than one.


My favourite tee saying ever, was one I saw in a mall. "I am correcting your grammar in my head". That is soooooooo me. I am obviously not alone.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jim DaddyO said:


> She lives on a farm?


Yup something like 400 beef cattle. Potatoes ,soybeans , wheat and sometimes corn


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> Grammar nazi !!! HAHAHA There may be more than one.
> 
> 
> My favourite tee saying ever, was one I saw in a mall. "I am correcting your grammar in my head". That is soooooooo me. I am obviously not alone.


I find since I’ve been reading a little and if I actually take my time my spelling has improved. Other times no so much. And mans Holland is cranky tonight ! He’s not a happy camper


----------



## Verne

That's cool. Taking the time to try and better it is never a bad thing to do. I wasn't poking at you. English was my best subject in school, and it stuck with me. Facebook posts, especially those who reply to the news posts, are generally the WORST when it comes to grammar. I cringe, but I don't reply. Not worth arguing with people online.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

silvertonebetty said:


> Yup something like 400 beef cattle. Potatoes ,soybeans , wheat and sometimes corn


I guessed correctly! This is the time of year to be using it too. Hope it goes well and good luck with the crops.


----------



## Verne

Jim DaddyO said:


> I guessed correctly! This is the time of year to be using it too. Hope it goes well and good luck with the crops.


Good recovery


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> That's cool. Taking the time to try and better it is never a bad thing to do. I wasn't poking at you. English was my best subject in school, and it stuck with me. Facebook posts, especially those who reply to the news posts, are generally the WORST when it comes to grammar. I cringe, but I don't reply. Not worth arguing with people online.


Lol . I know, my brother fights autocorrect on his phone 😂


----------



## butterknucket

Even the largest bag of chips is still a snack size if you just believe in yourself.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jim DaddyO said:


> I guessed correctly! This is the time of year to be using it too. Hope it goes well and good luck with the crops.


Yeah it is a good time for the old four wheeler. I finished the muffler today and was out for a fairly lengthy drive about a hour or more . I know it’s roughly 22 minutes to my friends place them probably 15 to the other farm I visit. Then back and 22 minutes back to mom’s. Then I went to the shore to see if my uncle was at the summer home yet but he wasn’t . And I also hope crops do well.

my mom told me “ I don’t think driving the four wheeler is the only thing about it that you like “ truth is I actually enjoy working on the old bike . It is a great way to learn and the frame is in fantastic shape, so in the fall I might get the local shop to get the engine done over if it makes it that long 😂.


----------



## zontar

Cooler. 20 days.
Cooler, Ives.


----------



## oldjoat

just change the jugs (and pistons if they are shot)


----------



## zontar

Pleasure.


----------



## Lola

Verne said:


> Grammar nazi !!! HAHAHA There may be more than one.
> 
> 
> My favourite tee saying ever, was one I saw in a mall. "I am correcting your grammar in my head". That is soooooooo me. I am obviously not alone.


I correct others too in my head. Whether they spell something wrong or use a word in the wrong context . Or they use the wrong punctuation etc.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Even the largest bag of chips is still a snack size if you just believe in yourself.


Here ya go. It’s a Guinness breaker.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> punctuation etc.


 puctuation, etc.



Sorry, I just could not resist...lol


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 366336
> 
> View attachment 366337
> 
> View attachment 366338
> 
> View attachment 366339
> 
> Artist Portrait: Ken Gerberick
> View attachment 366340


----------



## Doug Gifford

Doug Gifford said:


>


Bruce Fitzpatrick, owner of Abernathy Auto Parts and Hilltop Auto Salvage in Nashville, Tennessee, was asked by the promoters of the song to build the vehicle for international promotion. Fitzpatrick had all the models of Cadillacs mentioned in the song when it was released and built a car using the song as a model. The result was presented to Cash in April 1976. It was parked outside the House of Cash[4] in Hendersonville, Tennessee, until someone could find a place to store it. After The House of Cash Museum closed, Bruce Fitzpatrick retrieved the '49–'70 Cadillac with a wrecker and brought it back to Abernathy Auto Parts and Hilltop Auto Salvage in Nashville, Tennessee, and crushed it.


----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> Grammar nazi !!! HAHAHA There may be more than one.
> 
> 
> My favourite tee saying ever, was one I saw in a mall. "I am correcting your grammar in my head". That is soooooooo me. I am obviously not alone.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> I correct others too in my head. Whether they spell something wrong or use a word in the wrong context . Or they use the wrong punctuation etc.


That one is always troubling for me. I know that "etc." is an abbreviation, hence requiring a period after it, just like "Dr." or "Mrs." (although somehow "CIA" and "FBI" and other institutional abbreviations, like "UNICEF", seem to have escaped that prison through common usage). But when a sentence ends with it, the sight of "etc..", with a period for the abbreviation, immediately followed by one for the sentence itself, just seems...well, wrong. It feels like an interrupted elipsis of some kind. I'm sure there are many other kinds of sentence-endings rendered similarly"wrong" by ending with abbreviations. One feels compelled to fix it in some way. And I suspect the more common solution is to forfeit the abbreviation period, assume the reader will interpret the abbreviation correctly (how many other words or phrases might begin with "etc"?), and use a single period to end the sentence. If anything, it seems less pretentious than writing out "et cetera" in full, merely to avoid the double period.

And since we're on the topic, one of Canada's leading authorities on language passed away a few weeks ago. Katherine Barber - Wikipedia


----------



## Milkman

I'm pretentious enough to spell out et cetera when I want to use it. I also prefer to spell out dates and avoid numerical date formats.

For me the clarity is worth the trouble.

While I respect grammar, literature and languages in general, I'm trying to not be a slave to the rules and I'm willing to bend those in the interests of making my message more understandable.


----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> That one is always troubling for me. I know that "etc." is an abbreviation


or when people type it 'ect'

Another recent one that I've noticed is how some label their price as _x_$, instead of $_x._


----------



## Verne

Or when they pronounce "shedule" but then it's school, but not "shool". Whole big can of worms popped open. Could require another thread entirely.


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


> I'm pretentious enough to spell out et cetera when I want to use it. I also prefer to spell out dates and avoid numerical date formats.
> 
> For me the clarity is worth the trouble.
> 
> While I respect grammar, literature and languages in general, I'm trying to not be a slave to the rules and I'm willing to bend those in the interests of making my message more understandable.


I don't think it IS pretentious. Rather, some might view it as such. Precision and clarity in language are important to me as well. Many of my posts are made on my tablet, where the screen is small-ish, and the cursor seems to jump around at random, occasionally, inserting new text where it was never intended, or omitting things. Often, well after it has been posted, I will see spelling, grammar, or punctuation errors in one of my comments, and go back to correct it. And occasionally, if I'm quoting someone else, I may correct _their_ spelling, grammar or punctuation lapses, to make them look better or more coherent. It's not an obsession. I just like language to be used well, and if it can be fixed easily and unobtrusively, so much the better.

Sadly, much of our training in language is of the "you haveta" form, rather than treating grammar, punctuation, and spelling as something that *serves* the individual to get their message across, with the highest possible fidelity and least confusion. Language is a game, with rules. And the same way one plays ANY game by its agreed-upon rules, and does not improvise or import rules from other games, willy-nilly, you play the language game by its own rules. And, I suppose, much like many kinds of games, referees will look the other way at the odd infraction, rather than interrupting the flow of the game. But, the same way one should not view boarding and high-sticking as the meat-and-potatoes and very essence of good hockey, sloppy practice in language should not be viewed as what communication is _supposed_ to be about.

By the way, that patchwork Cadillac of Cash's is truly amazing and, to my way of thinking, a work of art that warranted preservation. Pity it's gone.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> or when people type it 'ect'
> 
> Another recent one that I've noticed is how some label their price as _x_$, instead of $_x._



Really, that bothers you?

Well, let me axe you this.....

Oh never mind. I got nothing.


----------



## Verne

I have noticed that those who learned English as a second language tend to speak it better than a large majority who grew up using it as their only language. I have a friend who has pretty bad grammar, but yet he has told me how he enjoys my texts, as they generally are proper sentences, punctuation and capitalization where needed. It's not anything I do consciously at all times, it's just me using grammar as I use it. I usually reread any message I've constructed to make sure it has no errors. I do miss a few mistakes, but like @mhammer, if I catch them, I fix them. I'll even fix something I missed from time passed if it is brought back into the forefront. It's not OCD, it's not perfectionism, it's me using English how I learned it, and how I use it.


----------



## Verne

Milkman said:


> Really, that bothers you?
> 
> Well, let me axe you this.....
> 
> Oh never mind. I got nothing.


This is what I refer to as "daytime television grammar". Yous guys, them guys, don't got....... ARGH!!!!! Try explaining a double negative to somebody who uses them in their vocabulary. Better get a beer and a sedative.  

I use it now and then to see how it feels, but then feel compelled to tell whomever I am talking to that I intentionally used poor grammar.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> This is what I refer to as "daytime television grammar". Yous guys, them guys, don't got....... ARGH!!!!! Try explaining a double negative to somebody who uses them in their vocabulary. Better get a beer and a sedative.
> 
> I use it now and then to see how it feels, but then feel compelled to tell whomever I am talking to that I intentionally used poor grammar.


It's a bit of a "dangerous" thing to discuss, but if you want to hear one or the worst massacres of English, visit parts of the Metro Detroit area.

It's almost a different language. I've worked for a Japanese company for decades now and also worked a great deal in Mexico and I can generally have no problem with the southern US dialects / accents.

I can understand all of those no problem. I struggle with Indian and urban Detroit accents. I hope that doesn't indicate my racism.

It's a fact. The blank stare on my face must be obvious in some cases.


----------



## mhammer

Verne said:


> I have noticed that those who learned English as a second language tend to speak it better than a large majority who grew up using it as their only language. I have a friend who has pretty bad grammar, but yet he has told me how he enjoys my texts, as they generally are proper sentences, punctuation and capitalization where needed. It's not anything I do consciously at all times, it's just me using grammar as I use it. I usually reread any message I've constructed to make sure it has no errors. I do miss a few mistakes, but like @mhammer, if I catch them, I fix them. I'll even fix something I missed from time passed if it is brought back into the forefront. It's not OCD, it's not perfectionism, it's me using English how I learned it, and how I use it.


When I was sent for language training, during my government years, I realized that one never understands one's own first language nearly as well as when one has to learn another language. Elements of one's mother-tongue that you simply accepted at face value now prompt a "why DO we do/say that?" response. The strategic aspects of "the rules" move to the foreground.

Ironically, I also found that, when I was unsure of how to say something in French, I would think of the common mistakes made by Francophones in English, signifying the rules from their own language that they were mapping onto a 2nd language. That would show me what I needed to do in order to express myself more accurately in French.


----------



## SWLABR

My dad, who speaks very eloquently, does not use punctuation when texting. Add that to the British flow and terminology (occasional typo), and my wife needs me to translate often.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I don't write much anymore. I speak less to people too. I did have a decent grasp of the language at some point in my life. With lack of practice that has faded. I google things now for spelling. I am bad for writing run on sentences at times. Yes, I correct things (not always posts, but sometimes when a door opens I can't help but walk in, it's my weird sense of humour) and also need correcting at times.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

I admit, I had to google ICP first. Either way, that's pretty funny. I've seen many goof ups that usually are in pictures in Asian countries.


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> I admit, I had to google ICP first


So did I. lol


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> So did I. lol



Welcome to the Geezer Squad.

I had to google it too.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Welcome to the Geezer Squad.
> 
> I had to google it too.


Ya, me too. Still not sure I got it right, unless it's _also_ a goof up. That the person making fun of the error, doesn't know that's it's Kiss, not Insane Clown Posse?? Did I get it right??


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> This is what I refer to as "daytime television grammar". Yous guys, them guys, don't got....... ARGH!!!!! Try explaining a double negative to somebody who uses them in their vocabulary. Better get a beer and a sedative.


We had a Lunch-Lady in grade school... I guess she was more of a lunch monitor... that used "you's guys". It made me cringe in grade 2!


----------



## butterknucket

You're probably been in an online argument with someone who was taking a shit.....


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 366417


I was a big fan of the too-short-lived 1999 comedy "Action!", starring Jay Mohr. He plays a 3rd-tier Hollywood producer who sets new standards for unscrupulous. In a desperate attempt to raise money for a truly bad film, entitled "Beverly Hills Gun Club", he approaches a number of potential investors, among them a Chasidic diamond merchant. The scene starting at the 5:00 mark here culminates in a brilliant set-up and line I am often prompted to repeat; one of those many occasions being in response to the original facebook post here: "That is _so_ wrong on _so_ many levels".


----------



## silvertonebetty

We are stripping and painting a step today. Then I have to go home and put oil in the old Honda an head out to my friend’s house to wait the dog for the weekend


----------



## fretzel

On the topic of "et cetera", James McAvoy has played an individual with multiple personalities in 2 M. Night Shyamalan movies. They are a trilogy including, Unbreakable, Split and Glass with McAvoy in the latter two. 

One of the personalities is a young boy named Hedwig, James' favorite one to play. Hedwig loves to drop et cetera in his sentences. If my wife says it, I try and do my best "Hedwig", LOL!


----------



## Lola




----------



## mhammer

fretzel said:


> On the topic of "et cetera", James McAvoy has played an individual with multiple personalities in 2 M. Night Shyamalan movies. They are a trilogy including, Unbreakable, Split and Glass with McAvoy in the latter two.
> 
> One of the personalities is a young boy named Hedwig, James' favorite one to play. Hedwig loves to drop et cetera in his sentences. If my wife says it, I try and do my best "Hedwig", LOL!


Not familiar with the film, but familiar with McAvoy's normal speaking voice. And hearing a guy who normally talks with a brogue so thick you need a chainsaw to cut it, talking with an American lisp, is rather jarring.


----------



## fretzel

I had no idea about his background as this is the only work of his that I've seen. 

Good movies. Unbreakable had Bruce Willis and Samuel L. Jackson. Split had McAvoy and Anya Taylor-Joy. Glass brings the trilogy to fruition and brings the cast together with the addition of Sarah Paulson.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> *That one is always troubling for me. I know that "etc." is an abbreviation, hence requiring a period after it, just like "Dr." or "Mrs." (although somehow "CIA" and "FBI" and other institutional abbreviations, like "UNICEF", seem to have escaped that prison through common usage)*. But when a sentence ends with it, the sight of "etc..", with a period for the abbreviation, immediately followed by one for the sentence itself, just seems...well, wrong. It feels like an interrupted elipsis of some kind. I'm sure there are many other kinds of sentence-endings rendered similarly"wrong" by ending with abbreviations. One feels compelled to fix it in some way. And I suspect the more common solution is to forfeit the abbreviation period, assume the reader will interpret the abbreviation correctly (how many other words or phrases might begin with "etc"?), and use a single period to end the sentence. If anything, it seems less pretentious than writing out "et cetera" in full, merely to avoid the double period.
> 
> And since we're on the topic, one of Canada's leading authorities on language passed away a few weeks ago. Katherine Barber - Wikipedia



the reason you have trouble with that is because etc. is an abbreviation, but fbi and unicef are acronyms.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> the reason you have trouble with that is because etc. is an abbreviation, but fbi and unicef are acronyms.


Good call and informative reply. You'd think that, as a former public servant, where "to acronym is to breath", I would have known that.


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> Good call and informative reply. You'd think that, as a former public servant, where "to acronym is to breath", I would have known that.


honestly, i thought very similarly. it's friday, you're entitled to one after a long week


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> honestly, i thought very similarly. it's friday, you're entitled to one after a long week


While I've got you here, how's the band, how's the house, and how's the dog?


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> While I've got you here, how's the band, how's the house, and how's the dog?


the band didn't work out. i'm ok with that though. i'm really diggin the new gear, and playing more. my neighbors must either really like gov't mule, or are going deaf. i play at a pretty loud volume, and have had zero complaints. i even asked them just in case. i have renewed my quest for a good vibe pedal. i am considering a retrovibe. i had a dejavibe before, and it was pretty good, but the jam pedal accepts and expression pedal for speed control, and it intrigues me. i'm going to need a bigger board than the nano i have now.

the house is mostly good. i have a few annoying neighbors, but you'll have (and/or be) that no matter where you go, i suppose. i recently upgraded the ductwork in my basement. that's my trade, so i was able to do it on the cheap. what a huge difference it made! what i had before was too small on the return side, and the supply side a little restrictive too. 










the dogs are doing pretty good. probably the best behaved pair i ever had. they've turned the yard into a lunar surface though. craters everywhere. mowing the back yard requires cautious steps. hahaha they just had their 2nd birthday at the end of april. even though they are alot more intelligent and obedient than my last pair, it amazes me how similar their individual personalities are to the other two.


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> mowing the back yard requires cautious steps


A walk around with a weed whacker would probably be easier. lol
Nice looking pups.


----------



## laristotle

Today is the 21st day of the 21st week of the 21st year of the 21st century.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Today is the 21st day of the 21st week of the 21st year of the 21st century.


Isn't it the 20th week?


----------



## vadsy

may the force be with you guys


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> the band didn't work out. i'm ok with that though. i'm really diggin the new gear, and playing more. my neighbors must either really like gov't mule, or are going deaf. i play at a pretty loud volume, and have had zero complaints. i even asked them just in case. i have renewed my quest for a good vibe pedal. i am considering a retrovibe. i had a dejavibe before, and it was pretty good, but the jam pedal accepts and expression pedal for speed control, and it intrigues me. i'm going to need a bigger board than the nano i have now.
> 
> the house is mostly good. i have a few annoying neighbors, but you'll have (and/or be) that no matter where you go, i suppose. i recently upgraded the ductwork in my basement. that's my trade, so i was able to do it on the cheap. what a huge difference it made! what i had before was too small on the return side, and the supply side a little restrictive too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dogs are doing pretty good. probably the best behaved pair i ever had. they've turned the yard into a lunar surface though. craters everywhere. mowing the back yard requires cautious steps. hahaha they just had their 2nd birthday at the end of april. even though they are alot more intelligent and obedient than my last pair, it amazes me how similar their individual personalities are to the other two.


Sorry Cheezy that your band didn’t work out. That really sucks. 
I just love these two. They are so cute. Those faces and their eyes! I could cuddle with two and have such a good time.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I have to admit today was an emotional day. I found out my friend eltie as we called him had cancer last month . The last year hasn’t been easy on him and I found out that last night he lost his fight but I always kind of wished things wouldn’t end like we all knew what would happen. I met him back in 2010-2011 shortly after moving out of my parent’s place even though I often say mom’s place even though my dad is still very much in the picture. Eltie took me on countless fishing trips over the years I was his neighbour, not to mention he took me with him once while he was trucking and that was really fun. He laughed when I ruined our friend’s new boots when I fell in the river fishing trout. I remember the many summer days sitting in his garage just watching the traffic drive by and the evenings hanging out at the local coffee shop or as it was called then the watering hole or gossip spot. I am grateful that I did get a chance to see him before he was hospitalized but I wish I would have known sooner about what was going on. I think one of the reasons I took such an interest in him is because we lost our grandfather when I was 12 or 13 and we’d just chill in his garage and go fishing and I’d just listen to the stories they would tell . It’s actually kind of sad to think that group of men that helped keep me grounded and out of trouble are slowly disappearing. We lost Kenny to cancer about 6 years ago man he was something else. Kenny worked up till the day he died driving potatoes truck . And whenever I see his wife we always seem to have such long chats . John moved and doesn’t leave the house due to covid, he was a rugged man with a hot temper but if you needed anything he’d be there for you,Johnny stays home now looking after his mom who’s in her 80s . He’s a freaking tank I remember one day the local drunk was pushing me around and Johnny picks him up and darn near flipped him into the back of eltie’s truck. Percy hangs out at the gas’s bar with jack (my neighbour ) during the day. Percy was actually teasing me the other week about hold my bible waiting for bible study. Honestly it feels nice to know the ones that are left are still able to joke around with me but I do miss eltie and poor Kenny . But I guess that’s life, we all have our time and our time is numbered sadly. I know it still seems quiet when I visit the other neighbour since his wife passed last summer. Man did she ever spoil me and I mean spoiled I couldn’t leave without a treat or cash for a takeout meal lol . She just wouldn’t let it happen. On the plus side I saw my old friend Tom we known Tom for probably 14-18 years now and I’m happy to say he survived his battle with cancer even if the end result meant moving to the local villa. He told me today he actually really likes it there so that makes me glad. Sorry for my long and sloppy message


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> I have to admit today was an emotional day. I found out my friend eltie as we called him had cancer last month . The last year hasn’t been easy on him and I found out that last night he lost his fight but I always kind of wished things wouldn’t end like we all knew what would happen. I met him back in 2010-2011 shortly after moving out of my parent’s place even though I often say mom’s place even though my dad is still very much in the picture. Eltie took me on countless fishing trips over the years I was his neighbour, not to mention he took me with him once while he was trucking and that was really fun. He laughed when I ruined our friend’s new boots when I fell in the river fishing trout. I remember the many summer days sitting in his garage just watching the traffic drive by and the evenings hanging out at the local coffee shop or as it was called then the watering hole or gossip spot. I am grateful that I did get a chance to see him before he was hospitalized but I wish I would have known sooner about what was going on. I think one of the reasons I took such an interest in him is because we lost our grandfather when I was 12 or 13 and we’d just chill in his garage and go fishing and I’d just listen to the stories they would tell . It’s actually kind of sad to think that group of men that helped keep me grounded and out of trouble are slowly disappearing. We lost Kenny to cancer about 6 years ago man he was something else. Kenny worked up till the day he died driving potatoes truck . And whenever I see his wife we always seem to have such long chats . John moved and doesn’t leave the house due to covid, he was a rugged man with a hot temper but if you needed anything he’d be there for you,Johnny stays home now looking after his mom who’s in her 80s . He’s a freaking tank I remember one day the local drunk was pushing me around and Johnny picks him up and darn near flipped him into the back of eltie’s truck. Percy hangs out at the gas’s bar with jack (my neighbour ) during the day. Percy was actually teasing me the other week about hold my bible waiting for bible study. Honestly it feels nice to know the ones that are left are still able to joke around with me but I do miss eltie and poor Kenny . But I guess that’s life, we all have our time and our time is numbered sadly. I know it still seems quiet when I visit the other neighbour since his wife passed last summer. Man did she ever spoil me and I mean spoiled I couldn’t leave without a treat or cash for a takeout meal lol . She just wouldn’t let it happen. On the plus side I saw my old friend Tom we known Tom for probably 14-18 years now and I’m happy to say he survived his battle with cancer even if the end result meant moving to the local villa. He told me today he actually really likes it there so that makes me glad. Sorry for my long and sloppy message


I really loved these stories about your dear friends. They shape who we become as adults. You are very kind and compassionate. I can just tell that from the way you speak. I am truly sorry about your friend who just lost his battle with cancer. RIP.


----------



## Lola

I wish winter was here. I miss it. Migraine season. The barometric pressure is climbing. It’s just devastating. Just imagine an ice pick to the head. I figure I have lived half my adult life in bed.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Sorry Cheezy that your band didn’t work out. That really sucks.
> I just love these two. They are so cute. Those faces and their eyes! I could cuddle with two and have such a good time.


to be honest, it disappoints me far less than i would have thought. it wasnt like with darren, we were instant brothers. in this band, the other guys were dickheads. or maybe its me. i seem to enjoy my own company more and more these days.

the doggies are cuddle sluts. hahahaha they would cuddle with anyone at any time, whether they want to or not


----------



## laristotle

greco said:


> Isn't it the 20th week?
> View attachment 366515


I counted through my calendar twice and still get 21. hmm


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> the band didn't work out. i'm ok with that though. i'm really diggin the new gear, and playing more. my neighbors must either really like gov't mule, or are going deaf. i play at a pretty loud volume, and have had zero complaints. i even asked them just in case. i have renewed my quest for a good vibe pedal. i am considering a retrovibe. i had a dejavibe before, and it was pretty good, but the jam pedal accepts and expression pedal for speed control, and it intrigues me. i'm going to need a bigger board than the nano i have now.
> 
> the house is mostly good. i have a few annoying neighbors, but you'll have (and/or be) that no matter where you go, i suppose. i recently upgraded the ductwork in my basement. that's my trade, so i was able to do it on the cheap. what a huge difference it made! what i had before was too small on the return side, and the supply side a little restrictive too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dogs are doing pretty good. probably the best behaved pair i ever had. they've turned the yard into a lunar surface though. craters everywhere. mowing the back yard requires cautious steps. hahaha they just had their 2nd birthday at the end of april. even though they are alot more intelligent and obedient than my last pair, it amazes me how similar their individual personalities are to the other two.


Thanks for the update. It's not often I can congratulate someone on ductwork, but hey, if the shoe fits.... Congrats!
Cute pups. They look clever.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## bzrkrage

Ha! I googled ICP, then read your following comments! (Man, I'm getting old....)


Verne said:


> I had to google ICP first.





laristotle said:


> So did I. lol





Milkman said:


> Welcome to the Geezer Squad.
> 
> I had to google it too.


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> View attachment 366565


is this ICP?


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> View attachment 366417


Sorry Vads, I'm a little behind on my reading.... check Lar's post above.


vadsy said:


> is this ICP?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

makes sense. dirty old geezer and girl panties cartoons. but we gotta google ICP


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Lola

ICP = Insane Clown Posse?


----------



## Verne

yes @Lola


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Tarbender




----------



## silvertonebetty

Someone call peta! Oh the crime against humanity! Someone forgot to tell this fella about his vegan diet!


----------



## silvertonebetty

i think the little fella is sleeping.he can be a handful but well I don’t know how to finish that statement 😂. I just call him mr. annoying because he like to jump and follow me around lol


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## silvertonebetty

I am not a fan of that dog when you have to wrestle with them to put a collar on then till your hand bleeds . . It’s not like my knuckle wasn’t banged up enough


----------



## Milkman

A Lucky Leak!

This weekend we set up our summer pool We bought it at Wallyworld two summers ago for around $350. It's just basically a glorified Mr. Turtle, 15' in diameter and about 3' deep.

It ain't much as the saying goes, but when it's 30deg C and 90% humidity, it's a welcomed refuge for my wife and I and my kids and Granddaughter when they come around.

We had it almost filled when I noticed a little puddle near the base on one side.

As there were no traces of water on the sides we knew the leak was on the bottom somewhere. That could have been a drag, but we found the leak only a few inches from the outside edge, making the repair easy to do from both underneath and on top. Now the patch is in place and the sheer pressure of the water really makes it a good patch.

BUT, we had to completely drain the pool to do it and while I was waiting for that to happen (and for my eagle eyed wife to find the leak), I thought I would see what the cost was to buy a new one, just in case.

The exact pool I bought in 2019 for $350. CAD can now be purchased on Amazon for a mere $1349. plus shipping.

I get supply and demand, but isn't that a bit like selling bottled water for $10 a bottle, just because you can?

LMAO.

Can you spot the patch?










A little muddy, but that will scrub off.


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> A Lucky Leak!
> 
> This weekend we set up our summer pool We bought it at Wallyworld two summers ago for around $350. It's just basically a glorified Mr. Turtle, 15' in diameter and about 3' deep.
> 
> It ain't much as the saying goes, but when it's 30deg C and 90% humidity, it's a welcomed refuge for my wife and I and my kids and Granddaughter when they come around.
> 
> We had it almost filled when I noticed a little puddle near the base on one side.
> 
> As there were no traces of water on the sides we knew the leak was on the bottom somewhere. That could have been a drag, but we found the leak only a few inches from the outside edge, making the repair easy to do from both underneath and on top. Now the patch is in place and the sheer pressure of the water really makes it a good patch.
> 
> BUT, we had to completely drain the pool to do it and while I was waiting for that to happen (and for my eagle eyed wife to find the leak), I thought I would see what the cost was to buy a new one, just in case.
> 
> The exact pool I bought in 2019 for $350. CAD can now be purchased on Amazon for a mere $1349. plus shipping.
> 
> I get supply and demand, but isn't that a bit like selling bottled water for $10 a bottle, just because you can?
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> Can you spot the patch?
> 
> View attachment 366785
> 
> 
> A little muddy, but that will scrub off.
> 
> View attachment 366786


Here's a little look into your future this fall.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> Here's a little look into your future this fall.
> 
> View attachment 366788
> View attachment 366789


Yes indeed.

Two or three plants this year. This time, from seed. Here's one.


----------



## oldjoat

keep a tube of "aquaseal" for any more leaks ... no need to drain the pool or put any patch on top of the hole .


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> keep a tube of "aquaseal" for any more leaks ... no need to drain the pool or put any patch on top of the hole .


Will do.

we were lucky as I mentioned but I'm glad to know there's a solution for leaks farther from the outside (and accessible) edge.


----------



## oldjoat

also fixes rubber boots / shoe soles / wet / dry suits / neoprene / water beds and a lot of other stuff.


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> also fixes rubber boots / shoe soles / wet / dry suits / neoprene / water beds and a lot of other stuff.


I think we would have needed a die solution to find to leak had it been farther from the edge. The reason we detected it was because I saw a muddy spot near the edge. It took draining the pool to find the leak, but as I said, I'm sure there's a kit of some sort where you drop some die into the pool and watch to see where it escapes or something like that.


----------



## oldjoat

food colouring


----------



## Nork

do you know the muffin man?


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> food colouring


That was what I was going to try. I think the pool guys have special stuff but whatever works. Finding the problem is a huge step towards fixing it. I was a bit worried that we might not be able to find the leak, but we didn't panic.

All's well now.


----------



## Milkman

Nork said:


> do you know the muffin man?



I thought he was a man, but he was a muffin!


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> I am not a fan of that dog when you have to wrestle with them to put a collar on then till your hand bleeds . . It’s not like my knuckle wasn’t banged up enough


You need to do some training with him then. You shouldn’t have to put up with bad canine behaviour. They should do what they’re told.


----------



## Lola

I love this Rat Rod. Very cool.


----------



## Lola

oldjoat said:


> also fixes rubber boots / shoe soles / wet / dry suits / neoprene / water beds and a lot of other stuff.


I wish I had a water bed now. I remember some of the best sleeping. We had a king size in a rigid wooden frame. Full motion too. So warm and cozy. I remember put the boys on it when ep they were babies. They would be asleep in a short amount of time. Anybody else have a waterbed back in the day?


----------



## Milkman

Pool fixed, mud scrubbed off, grand daughter in place....Grandpa back in his office. Working today, taking Memorial Day off.


----------



## Milkman

I win.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> You need to do some training with him then. You shouldn’t have to put up with bad canine behaviour. They should do what they’re told.


Yeah I’ve got a Yelp out him once or twice this weekend . Honestly I’m sure if I had him for a week by the end of the week he wouldn’t be doing the little things that annoy me


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> Yeah I’ve got a Yelp out him once or twice this weekend . Honestly I’m sure if I had him for a week by the end of the week he wouldn’t be doing the little things that annoy me


chances are, it would take more than a week, but they're smart, and learn pretty fast with good, consistent training. i learned alot while training my most recent pair, using zack george videos on youtube. 



Lola said:


> I wish I had a water bed now. I remember some of the best sleeping. We had a king size in a rigid wooden frame. Full motion too. So warm and cozy. I remember put the boys on it when ep they were babies. They would be asleep in a short amount of time. Anybody else have a waterbed back in the day?


i always hated waterbeds for sex. they're fine for sleeping, but they suck for almost everything else. moving one is a major undertaking. if you get a leak, it's always a huge pain in the ass, and can cause expensive problems. they're heavy as hell, so you can't have one just anywhere. i don't miss them at all


----------



## JBFairthorne

A soft side waterbed is a nice compromise. The best of both worlds.


----------



## Milkman

I do miss my waterbed(s). The most comfortable sleeps I have ever had were on a full flow king sized water bed.

They're fine for other purposes. You just have to adjust.

But, yes, leaks are possible especially if you have cats. The plus side is that they're pretty easy to fix and most often on the top of the bladder, not the bottom.

Most leaks are pin pricks and easily fixed. I've never had a catastrophic failure with one. That could be a disaster.

And yes, you can't have one just anywhere. For a while, until this January in fact, our master bedroom was in a loft in the attic. No waterbed up there that's for sure.


----------



## Mooh

Had a full motion waterbed for the first several years of marriage. Phenomenal sleep, and we found it was great for that other activity, though it required a different sort of rhythm method in time with its wavelength...but there were other places to do such things. The thing I disliked about the waterbed was moving it, something I did three times. The thing never leaked or gave us any worry.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> I love this Rat Rod. Very cool.
> View attachment 366820


That's sort of what a Transformer would be like if it's other form was a large Pug or Bulldog.


----------



## laristotle

I have a couple of Q-size waterbed mattresses if anyone wants them.
My father worked in a furniture/bedding factory and brought these home in the eighties.
They've been stored all that time in the basement and I brought them home when I emptied the house to put up for sale.
The boxes are crushed a bit because of stuff piled on it. I've never opened them to check the quality/condition.
Figure that if they hold water, they'll hold air and I could use one in the back of my truck for when I went out to farm parties and Riff Wrath Jams.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Lola said:


> I wish I had a water bed now. I remember some of the best sleeping. We had a king size in a rigid wooden frame. Full motion too. So warm and cozy. I remember put the boys on it when ep they were babies. They would be asleep in a short amount of time. Anybody else have a waterbed back in the day?


Yeah. It was nice. When I moved out of the shared/rented house I was in the guy in the next room bought it from me. He got impatient draining it; started hauling it down the hall half full; and it burst. Glad it wasn't me.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Kenmac

How Canadians and Fins handle bears:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

They got me to do the grass today, man did it ever need it. 
now I’m on my way to put a new fuel filter and spark plug on the Honda .


----------



## silvertonebetty

Well I ended up with the wrong size filter and spark plug 😂. I guess I can’t always trust google but here’s a picture of the old vs new anyhow.


----------



## Tarbender




----------



## SWLABR

Saw this on LinkedIn. Had to laugh, cause it’s true!


----------



## mhammer




----------



## Sneaky

http://imgur.com/7tAFRR3


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> View attachment 367209



That sort of "influence" explains many things.


----------



## Verne

and those being "influenced" won't even notice.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> View attachment 367209


Oh my!!! Is it 20 after 6 already?!?!?!?!? I'd better start dinner!


----------



## mhammer

I think we may have a new family member. I spotted it yesterday while I was watering the garden. It froze under a dandelion, and eventually hopped away; no adult nearby. Then this morning, once again while watering, I spotted it again, this time inside the vegetable patch. I had fenced off the vegetable patch to prevent entry by adult rabbits, who seemed to like going in there (even though all it had at the time was a lot of oregano and not much else). There are a few discontinuities in the fencing that are small enough to keep the big'uns out, but not this little tyke. It was easy to simply scoop up, so I did, figuring that if I could catch it, it would be easy pickings for a cat, crow, hawk, or other meat-eater. I'll whip up some sort of larger enclosure for it. We still have leftover bedding from our last pet bunny. If it manages to tame, I'll keep it. And if it doesn't tame, I'll keep it until I'm confident it's nimble and large enough to evade predators. But oh my goodness they're so adorable when they're this small. Just TRY and stop yourself from muttering "Awww...".


----------



## laristotle

We get rabbits coming through our yard as well. Including one just a little bit bigger than yours. Our veggie part of the garden is also fenced off. And you're correct .. Awww ..


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> I think we may have a new family member. I spotted it yesterday while I was watering the garden. It froze under a dandelion, and eventually hopped away; no adult nearby. Then this morning, once again while watering, I spotted it again, this time inside the vegetable patch. I had fenced off the vegetable patch to prevent entry by adult rabbits, who seemed to like going in there (even though all it had at the time was a lot of oregano and not much else). There are a few discontinuities in the fencing that are small enough to keep the big'uns out, but not this little tyke. It was easy to simply scoop up, so I did, figuring that if I could catch it, it would be easy pickings for a cat, crow, hawk, or other meat-eater. I'll whip up some sort of larger enclosure for it. We still have leftover bedding from our last pet bunny. If it manages to tame, I'll keep it. And if it doesn't tame, I'll keep it until I'm confident it's nimble and large enough to evade predators. But oh my goodness they're so adorable when they're this small. Just TRY and stop yourself from muttering "Awww...".
> View attachment 367217


Thank you for your kindness and compassion towards this little one. He’s adorable. We have so many rabbits in our neighborhood. They have gotten too tame and don’t even spook when you get near them. And.....the raccoons are a real problem. They’re smart little devils. They seem to know what night everyone puts their garbage to the curb. My dogs go crazy when they hear them fighting with their high pitched shrieks in whosever backyard they happen to be in.

My husband loves the squirrels in our neighborhood. He feeds them a variety of nuts when he’s out walking the neighborhood. They seem to know him now. When he walks by the squirrels they are waiting for him. They will come right up to him and he hand feeds them. They are not bashful at all. It’s cute.


----------



## blueshores_guy

And speaking of young rabbits........

Note: due to my encroaching senility, I can't remember the conversation verbatim, so I've had to paraphrase some of this.

Son Chris had emailed his mother a picture of some baby rabbits.

She: Aren't they cute?
Me: Yeah, I suppose. How many of the buggers are there?
She: Four.
Me: And where exactly are they?
She: In Chris' front yard. They have a burrow.
Me: They have a burro? When did that happen?
She: I think it's been there for a while.
Me: But a burro! Cripes. Why didn't they tell us?
She: They did. I showed you the picture.
Me: Those were baby rabbits, not burros. Do you have any idea how bad those things smell?
She: What? Baby rabbits smell bad?
Me: Well, probably. But burros do, too.
She: You're losing it.


----------



## mhammer

I think we have some raccoons nearby; at least judging by the state of the green bins on the morning of garbage day. I tend to keep the green bin inside the garage until the last minute, as a result.

There are a couple of "local rabbits" that seem to treat our back yard as a safe zone. I've occasionally seen them stretched out in repose, which suggests the perception of safety. When we had our pet bunny a few years back, I built an outdoor hutch for him where he could lol about on sunny days (with shade provided). I waited to see what might transpire between him and any of the passing bunnies, but they seemed to just ignore each other. The squirrels, mind you, would jump on the mesh side of the hutch with an attitude of "WTF do you think you're doing in MY yard, buddy?".

We have a surfeit of black, grey, and red squirrels, and one pesky chipmunk, who is rather brazen, and seems to think I have some sort of treat for it, given how it approaches.


----------



## jb welder

SWLABR said:


> Ya, me too. Still not sure I got it right, unless it's _also_ a goof up. That the person making fun of the error, doesn't know that's it's Kiss, not Insane Clown Posse?? Did I get it right??


I think it may have been a Juggalo making fun of Kiss.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m still confused why the Honda won’t start . We have fire compression and gas. Personally I think the neutral switch is finally gone. I might try another cdi box off my friends junked Honda . I also called the local Yamaha dealership my friends parents own about new rings and gaskets. I explained some of the issues so they’d know what to expect. She said worse case scenario is it needed a top end rebuild but I’d be fine with that because the frame is good on it . And I like it .


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 367300


As a family member of the late jc penny I find this really funny


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> We have fire compression and gas


Put a shot of gas in the cylinder, if it doesn't fire then, something missing from those three.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> Put a shot of gas in the cylinder, if it doesn't fire then, something missing from those three.


We did . A mechanic my friend was speaking too thinks the coil is fried from forgetting the key on . So it’s not getting enough fire to run . That and my neutral switch is gone


----------



## mhammer

I'm waiting for the day that Dagwood Bumstead completely loses it and beats his boss, Mr. Dithers, to a bloody pulp. Over the years, he has put up with so much crap, degradation, harassment, and worse from the guy. Clearly, Dithers has it coming to him. No one, not even his wife, would miss him if he was dead or simply laid up in a hospital for 8 months. Bumstead's wife has a successful business. Isn't it about time Dagwood got to coast for a bit, nap and make big sandwiches all day? I mean, it's not as if he truly looks forward to that car-pool ride each morning.


----------



## Lola




----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> I'm waiting for the day that Dagwood Bumstead completely loses it and beats his boss, Mr.Dithers, to a bloody pulp.


----------



## fretzel

@Lola have you ever been to Lyndeshore bird park?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Haha so at work today I when to do up the clip on my work pants when the clip fell off. So now my pants are tied together with Christmas ribbon 😂. The only day I didn’t have a belt


----------



## Jim Wellington

laristotle said:


> View attachment 367335


I once worked with a group of guys who hated a certain engineer. The midnight shift decided to disassembled the air spring in his office chair and add frozen shrimp.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Who else get these messages from strangers asking where you live or age 😂. I just love messing with them 😂. One messaged me asking where I lived and how old I was .









I hope nobody is offended by my answer. And she just replied “ok”


----------



## fretzel

I like messing with wrong numbers. 

Is Steve there?

Oh......ah, I guess you haven't heard?

No, heard what?

Steve died.

Always followed by a long pause. I normally let them off the hook pretty quick. LOL


----------



## allthumbs56

fretzel said:


> I like messing with wrong numbers.
> 
> Is Steve there?
> 
> Oh......ah, I guess you haven't heard?
> 
> No, heard what?
> 
> Steve died.
> 
> Always followed by a long pause. I normally let them off the hook pretty quick. LOL


"And how did you know the deceased and when did you last see him?". "I'm going to need you to come in for questioning."


----------



## Verne

When I was younger and back before caller ID and whatnot, whenever I'd get a wrong number and answering machine......I'd whisper "It's me. I hid the body behind the shed like you told me to" Then I'd hang up. HAHAHA  I wonder how many people actually went and looked, or got worried. I was really young, so that shit didn't even occur to me then.


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> Haha so at work today I when to do up the clip on my work pants when the clip fell off. So now my pants are tied together with Christmas ribbon 😂. The only day I didn’t have a belt


about a month ago, i bought a new pair of work pants. 2 days ago, i walk into the bathroom and when i pulled the zipper down i heard a noise. i looked on the floor, and there was the button. i thought oh well, at least i still have the zipper to get me through the rest of the day... i went to pull the zipper up, and it came off in my hand. i had to go home and change.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

So going over the four wheeler I noticed the connecting plug to the coil of the four wheeler was loose actually fell off loss. So it makes sense why we got spark but wasn’t starting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Humm that idea was wrong. Next step is to order the new carb , key switch and neutral switch on Monday. If that doesn’t fix it I guess to the shop it will go for a rebuild


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr

cheezyridr said:


>


apparently some people can't deal with cartoon nudity. i'm glad i don't go through life being that hung up over a drawn image


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> apparently some people can't deal with cartoon nudity


That's why there's 'random' section on the naughty woke - free firum.


https://www.guitarscanada.com/threads/random-say-what-you-will.255388/page-38#post-2869222


----------



## jb welder

Guess everybody needs their 'safe space'.


----------



## HD2000

silvertonebetty said:


> Humm that idea was wrong. Next step is to order the new carb , key switch and neutral switch on Monday. If that doesn’t fix it I guess to the shop it will go for a rebuild
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are the "symptoms" ? I learned that throwing parts at the problem is not always the correct approach. 
Rebuilt the carb, replaced plugs, replaced spark plugs wires... Turned out I was struggling with a bad intake gasket.... $12 later I had a smooth running bike. (Not counting the $$$ I threw at the non-existent problems)
Strangely enough it was a motorcycle mechanic from Halifax on another guitar forum that set me straight.


----------



## HD2000

Oh... Can't tell from the photos (on a tablet... Hard to scroll back) but... The new spark plugs, is the only difference the spark plugnwire end (threaded vs "nib")? As the nib generally unscrews I think - leaving threads like the old one.


----------



## zontar

If this is an example of Gibson's QC in the 70s--no wonder many people don't like 70s Gibsons...


----------



## cheezyridr

here is something that i knew...sort of...but i didn't know it like this. i knew it in an over-arching way, but i never extrapolated it this far.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## mhammer




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

HD2000 said:


> What are the "symptoms" ? I learned that throwing parts at the problem is not always the correct approach.
> Rebuilt the carb, replaced plugs, replaced spark plugs wires... Turned out I was struggling with a bad intake gasket.... $12 later I had a smooth running bike. (Not counting the $$$ I threw at the non-existent problems)
> Strangely enough it was a motorcycle mechanic from Halifax on another guitar forum that set me straight.


Oh when right now it’s not starting. I have bad rings because it smokes likes a freight train. And says it’s always in neutral so that switch is gone and the key switch doesn’t always work . Carb is just wore and we had it apart twice and the same thing keeps happening with it . The idle screw keeps backing out lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Running

Electric quad, good for 230 miles a charge:


----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> View attachment 367409
> 
> If this is an example of Gibson's QC in the 70s--no wonder many people don't like 70s Gibsons...


Well it definitely looks like it needs a truss rod adjustment.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Paul Running said:


> Electric quad, good for 230 miles a charge:
> View attachment 367440


Is that with the lights on or off...lol. No way would I take that thing anywhere remote. But it would be a great toy to cruise a hobby farm.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 367422


That’s too deep for me on a Saturday!! Ha, ha...


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 367422


Until the mid-1970s, Loyola College and Sir George Williams University used to be separate institutions. Loyola's school colours were maroon and grey, while Sir George's were maroon and gold. When the two schools were combined to form Concordia University, the maroon was taken from Loyola's colours, and the gold from Sir George's, to make the new school colours of Concordia maroon and gold.


----------



## HD2000

silvertonebetty said:


> Oh when right now it’s not starting. I have bad rings because it smokes likes a freight train. And says it’s always in neutral so that switch is gone and the key switch doesn’t always work . Carb is just wore and we had it apart twice and the same thing keeps happening with it . The idle screw keeps backing out lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya, probably best to correct the obvious problems first. Half the fun is wrenching on these old machines anyway but it can burn cash really quick if you aren't careful


----------



## silvertonebetty

HD2000 said:


> Ya, probably best to correct the obvious problems first. Half the fun is wrenching on these old machines anyway but it can burn cash really quick if you aren't careful


Yeah I’m slowly realizing that . But it’s fun and I’m learning from it so I think I’m the end it’s worth it


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I went to a few yard sales and I got a lot of records. Two boxes worth for $20. I got three new Elvis records,beegees and beach boys, the weird thing is there’s an auto graph in one of the beach boys records and it comes from a radio station that my mom use to listen too as a kid in cape breton !






















it’s probably 15-20 minutes from where my grandmother use to live . I think I might sell the 12 Disney records though. And now I’m watching mash with my mom. Her late father lived the show .


----------



## silvertonebetty

If mediums can talk to the dead what can a extra large do?

And a bad way to tell your kid he’s adopted is “one man junk is another man’s treasure, and you’re my treasure “


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

zontar said:


> View attachment 367409
> 
> If this is an example of Gibson's QC in the 70s--no wonder many people don't like 70s Gibsons...


(And just to br upfront--I do own a 70s Gibson--but it was modded before I bought it & that was well after the 70s
I modded it some more.
But I do like 70s Gibson--at least some of the time-some models more than others.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

It will be approx $200 for parts and the compression tester


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

mhammer said:


> I think we may have a new family member. I spotted it yesterday while I was watering the garden. It froze under a dandelion, and eventually hopped away; no adult nearby. Then this morning, once again while watering, I spotted it again, this time inside the vegetable patch. I had fenced off the vegetable patch to prevent entry by adult rabbits, who seemed to like going in there (even though all it had at the time was a lot of oregano and not much else). There are a few discontinuities in the fencing that are small enough to keep the big'uns out, but not this little tyke. It was easy to simply scoop up, so I did, figuring that if I could catch it, it would be easy pickings for a cat, crow, hawk, or other meat-eater. I'll whip up some sort of larger enclosure for it. We still have leftover bedding from our last pet bunny. If it manages to tame, I'll keep it. And if it doesn't tame, I'll keep it until I'm confident it's nimble and large enough to evade predators. But oh my goodness they're so adorable when they're this small. Just TRY and stop yourself from muttering "Awww...".
> View attachment 367217


Another one showed up by the same vegetable patch this morning, presumably from the same litter, because the size and markings are identical to the first one. So now we have two. I think I'm going to have to build a bigger enclosure, and buy some more kale while it's on sale this week.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I got my parts for the Honda ordered


----------



## cheezyridr

i just thought i'd post these guys in case some of you weren't aware that people are still out there, making music that's this cool. this is an older record for them, they put one out literally every few months. this is what's on my stereo when i clean the house, or fix broken stuff, wash the dogs, anything where i want background music


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Haha so at work today I when to do up the clip on my work pants when the clip fell off. So now my pants are tied together with Christmas ribbon 😂. The only day I didn’t have a belt


My laugh for the day. Too funny!! LMAO


----------



## Lola

It’s a Steely Dan kinda day. Just chilling and relaxing. Just about to bake a glorious batch of edible peanut butter cookies. I am actually really like being off now. It’s cuz it’s summer and there’s so much to do. Biking, hiking, roller blading, skipping rope, swimming(the lake is a bit cold still), gardening, dog park and all the household chores. Adaptability is the key word. I am just getting the hang of it now. Couldn’t before but now no problem.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## allthumbs56

silvertonebetty said:


> Today I went to a few yard sales and I got a lot of records. Two boxes worth for $20. I got three new Elvis records,beegees and beach boys, the weird thing is there’s an auto graph in one of the beach boys records and it comes from a radio station that my mom use to listen too as a kid in cape breton !
> View attachment 367548
> View attachment 367549
> View attachment 367550
> 
> it’s probably 15-20 minutes from where my grandmother use to live . I think I might sell the 12 Disney records though. And now I’m watching mash with my mom. Her late father lived the show .


I did not know that Chuck Berry wrote Surfin' USA. I thought he got credit with Brian Wilson rewriting the lyrics of Sweet Little Sixteen but according to the above liner notes Berry is the sole writer.


----------



## Tarbender




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


those shoes remind me of the ones worn by an oiran.

she is, what most of us gaijin people think a geisha is. they are not the same at all. they have a special walk that goes with those shoes it's called "the outside eight shape" or, _soto hachimonji_. they also do an "inside eight shape" if they are skilled enough. it's the kanji eight, not the western one. they would do this as part of a long procession, to show how skilled they were, their status, and to show how important the particular customer was she was on her way to pick up. these things are why i love learning about sengoku period japan. skip to about 2:05 to see the walk. can you imagine what an event it must have been, to see such a parade back in those days?


----------



## silvertonebetty

allthumbs56 said:


> I did not know that Chuck Berry wrote Surfin' USA. I thought he got credit with Brian Wilson rewriting the lyrics of Sweet Little Sixteen but according to the above liner notes Berry is the sole writer.


Yeah berry sued them


----------



## silvertonebetty

This morning I ordered the Honda . I was surprised on how cheap the neutral switch was. But I think when the new carb comes in I’ll try to find out how to take the stripped screws out and rebuild it so I have a spare


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> and rebuild it so I have a spare


and so it begins...

everyone does this. before you know it, you'll have this giant pile of stuff that's for _just in case_


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> _just in case_


I have two dozen, various sized, standard screwdrivers. lol


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> I have two dozen, various sized, standard screwdrivers. lol


every 2 or 3 years, i purge a big pile of guitar parts like tuners, pick ups, nuts, etc. i also collect rubber bands (haven't needed one in a few years) binder clips, and a crap ton of papers that you never know if you might need, that you never seem to.


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> and so it begins...
> 
> everyone does this. before you know it, you'll have this giant pile of stuff that's for _just in case_


😂 I all ready do 😂. Tires on Rims , coil and a wind shield. And I have 4 tires on rims I have yet to pickup


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> every 2 or 3 years, i purge a big pile of guitar parts like tuners, pick ups, nuts, etc. i also collect rubber bands (haven't needed one in a few years) binder clips, and a crap ton of papers that you never know if you might need, that you never seem to.


And when you get rid of it then you need it


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> And when you get rid of it then you need it


That’s the one thing I hate about my husband. When he goes on a rant about pitching stuff he throws out stuff that I know we will need for the future. I end up hiding stuff so it doesn’t get thrown out. I hate buying stuff that he threw out.


----------



## Doug Gifford

I love Wikipedia. Good thing Mrs. Lattimer's husband didn't throw it out.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Trying to make potato fudge but I think the recipe was wrong a little. It’s not setting very well. I’ll check in the morning but I can say it’s some sweet there is 3cups of icing sugar , one Tbsp Of vanilla for every potato! Boil potatoes and mix the vanilla and sugar and potatoes after mashing. But I might have put too many potatoes lol . Oh well I’ll check it in the morning


----------



## laristotle

Doug Gifford said:


> I love Wikipedia. Good thing Mrs. Lattimer's husband didn't throw it out.


wonder if the family pulls it out to play with every now n' then .


----------



## MetalTele79

Heavy metal covid (apologies if this has been shared before)


----------



## laristotle

He does a lot of cool riffs.


----------



## Lola

Sitting here on the deck with a picture perfect orange sunset just going down under the horizon. Just beautiful. It’s really amazing now that I have time on my hands I see stuff that I didn’t knew existed in my backyard. In the crook of a pine tree in the backyard is our resident trash Panda. I just noticed this last night. I took pictures of this creature last year and it’s the identical markings. Same size too. HUGE! This is his third year back. He sleeps in the forks of the tree at the very top. He mosy’s down towards the end of the evening. He’s really beautiful and magnificent but so lazy and too tame. My husband got within 4 feet of him to shoo him away but he wouldn’t move.

All the birds come and gather at the local watering hole! We put out a bird bath in the front yard and the birds are just loving it. Very interesting to watch different species of birds bath.

The squirrels and the chipmunks have my husband so sucked in. He started feeding squirrels peanuts on his walks and I swear to god they found where he lives! Lol They sit out on the fence at the edge of the property. They see him and they just know.

All this stuff that I really enjoy watching and doing, now I can. Simple things like that are so enjoyable. Gave up watching tv now that it’s summer.

I am really enjoying gardening this year! I used to love it and then guitar came along. Gave it up for a really long while. Now this year I am so into it. So much more free time. Perfect timing! It feels so tactile to dig the dirt with your bare hands and shovel. I have two huge beautiful Jack in the Pulpit plants. They both strike a pose in my garden. It’s nice to go out into the garden with my headphones on and just go out an admire what I see. My garden is one of my saving graces during this lockdown as I am starting realize now.


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> Humm that idea was wrong. Next step is to order the new carb , key switch and neutral switch on Monday. If that doesn’t fix it I guess to the shop it will go for a rebuild
> 
> Carb kit does wonders, carbs don't wear out as often as seals!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWLABR

butterknucket said:


>





cheezyridr said:


> those shoes remind me of the ones worn by an oiran.
> 
> she is, what most of us gaijin people think a geisha is. they are not the same at all. they have a special walk that goes with those shoes it's called "the outside eight shape" or, _soto hachimonji_. they also do an "inside eight shape" if they are skilled enough. it's the kanji eight, not the western one. they would do this as part of a long procession, to show how skilled they were, their status, and to show how important the particular customer was she was on her way to pick up. these things are why i love learning about sengoku period japan. skip to about 2:05 to see the walk. can you imagine what an event it must have been, to see such a parade back in those days?


It reminds me of the various sized pedestals they use on game shows so everyone is the same height for the camera. Tallest person has no pedestal, next tallest has one to get them level, then the little shorty has to stand precariously on a tower....


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 367785
> 
> 
> All kinds of stupid going on there, LOL.
> 
> She could start by taking off those dumb assed heels. Then he could stand on a brick.
> 
> And yeah, Sooooo important that the man be taller....LOL.


----------



## Lola

My son just got into the union for heavy equipment operators. He starts off at $40/hr. His benefit pkg is incredible. I am so happy for him. One less worry. A job for life!

I stand corrected $40.51/hr. Lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

It looks like I’m selling some Disney records 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle

That mouse is not as nice as disney would have you believe. lol


----------



## cheezyridr

i wanted to just put new wheels on my old cart that i've had for years and years. when i tried to order them, i learned it costs about 20% more to buy 4 wheels, than a whole new cart.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> i wanted to just put new wheels on my old cart that i've had for years and years. when i tried to order them, i learned it costs about 20% more to buy 4 wheels, than a whole new cart.


Same way it can sometimes cost more to buy new cartridges for an inkjet printer than to buy a new printer, or the way it used to cost more to buy a new stylus for your turntable cartridge than it cost to buy a new cartridge-with-stylus.

Life's weird.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

I do like my morning coffee. I also like my weekend coffee. Heck, I like coffee.


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


>


The shit mobile needs blinker fluid. lol


----------



## laristotle

Millions of ‘ghost homes’ sit empty in Japan. You can snag one for as little as $550


Small towns in Japan are ‘on the verge of collapse’ as their population ages and young people move to cities




nationalpost.com


----------



## butterknucket

I'm almost one hour into a four hour corporate webinar and I'm still wearing pants!


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> It looks like I’m selling some Disney records
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They’re very collectible. I know some crazy collectors that little will stop them when they see anything Disney!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> They’re very collectible. I know some crazy collectors that little will stop them when they see anything Disney!


Yeah I know.








I figured $10 a piece for the $20 records and $20 for the $50 records would be a fair price


----------



## silvertonebetty

Tomorrow I’m trying a new recipe! Breakfast casserole


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was talking the the son of the mechanic that owned my four wheeler before and he said “ it sounds like it jumped it’s time” it’s a shame the boy has such bad nerves. He’s just as good as his father but it’s too much . Mental health issues are so real


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> Tomorrow I’m trying a new recipe! Breakfast casserole


Sounds delish!
However, You may want to forgo the salt n' pepper. There's plenty of salt in the meats and the pepper may take away from the spices already in there?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Just made my first Reverb purchase.

Fender Custom Shop ‘60 Strat.

Movin’ on up. Interested to see the quality difference between this and the American Standards that I’ve owned.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Sounds delish!
> However, You may want to forgo the salt n' pepper. There's plenty of salt in the meats and the pepper may take away from the spices already in there?


I might . If I had more resistance to salt I’d keep the salt but sadly I can’t handle too much.
It’s supposed to yield 10 serve 10 servings so that be 10 meals. Not to mention I made a patch of creamy garlic potato soup . And it made about 12 bags of three scoops. It’s actually really thick and reminds me of an Alfredo sauce but well not as smooth . I think with some ground beef it will be really good . But next time less cream cheese


----------



## JBFairthorne

Did I mention lefty....in Burgundy Mist Metallic? That’s pretty interesting for a lefty colour. We usually get Black, Red, 3TB.


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> Did I mention lefty....in Burgundy Mist Metallic? That’s pretty interesting for a lefty colour. We usually get Black, Red, 3TB.


Didn't happen if there are no pictures... 

You have to know your audience dude, we are visual!! Where's the link to the NGD thread??


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## JBFairthorne

Is it a NGD when I haven’t gotten the guitar in my possession yet?

I generally don’t post NGD threads. I have another that I got in March which I started a thread attempting to get help with a long distance sale. The help did materialize but the sale did.

I can’t wait for the lockdown to end. I now have 3 guitars and 1 amp that need attention. I kinda need to ta look to the guy face to face though. I’m not a drop it off and hope for the best kinda guy.


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> Is it a NGD when I haven’t gotten the guitar in my possession yet?
> 
> I generally don’t post NGD threads. I have another that I got in March which I started a thread attempting to get help with a long distance sale. The help did materialize but the sale did.
> 
> I can’t wait for the lockdown to end. I now have 3 guitars and 1 amp that need attention. I kinda need to ta look to the guy face to face though. I’m not a drop it off and hope for the best kinda guy.


Technically, you are correct. "NG*D*" is the _day_ it's in your hands. But, c'mon... we're all gear porn addicts. Let's see it!!


----------



## JBFairthorne

So I’m not sure how to pull a photo off Reverb and save it to post it here but here’s what I’ve figured out.

Its probably from a limited special run for Southpaw Guitars in Texas.’60 spec’d with fat 50’s pickups, 9 1/2 radius fretboard. Rosewood board looks really nice. 2 piece body. 5 ways with installed but comes with the 3 way and all the case candy including build spec sheet. Vintage style “brownie” tolex OHSC.

It’ll be nice to have something a little off the beaten path.


----------



## vadsy

JBFairthorne said:


> I’m not sure how to pull a photo off Reverb and save it to post it here but here’s what I’ve figured out.


right click, copy the address, paste it here. No need to save it


----------



## JBFairthorne

Fender Stratocaster Left Handed Custom Shop 1960 N.O.S .Burgundy Mist Metallic | Reverb Canada


Beautiful guitar like new with the exception of the slight nick (shown on photo) on outside edge of headstock. See the travellers sheet from Fender for all details including neck radius which is 9.5. The 5 way switch is installed but it comes with the 3 way switch and all the case can...




reverb.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## BlueRocker

JBFairthorne said:


> Fender Stratocaster Left Handed Custom Shop 1960 N.O.S .Burgundy Mist Metallic | Reverb Canada
> 
> 
> Beautiful guitar like new with the exception of the slight nick (shown on photo) on outside edge of headstock. See the travellers sheet from Fender for all details including neck radius which is 9.5. The 5 way switch is installed but it comes with the 3 way switch and all the case can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


----------



## silvertonebetty

I finally got a hold of the local Honda dealer ship and I asked about getting work to the bike done and I got “ oh shit ! I don’t know if they make parts for that now”


----------



## silvertonebetty

Oh on the plus side this looks delicious






















Now to wait for another 10 minutes or so to take out.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Rejection...


----------



## HD2000

silvertonebetty said:


> I was talking the the son of the mechanic that owned my four wheeler before and he said “ it sounds like it jumped it’s time” it’s a shame the boy has such bad nerves. He’s just as good as his father but it’s too much . Mental health issues are so real


"Jumped it's time" was he possibly referring to the ignition spark timing?
No idea what that entails on an old Honda quad but he may be on to something?
Any local independent bike shops that could work on it for you?
You are somewhere in Nova Scotia if I recall?


----------



## Wardo

HD2000 said:


> "Jumped it's time" was he possibly referring to the ignition spark timing?


That's what I would understand it as. And you could tell if the timing was off by listening to it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

HD2000 said:


> "Jumped it's time" was he possibly referring to the ignition spark timing?
> No idea what that entails on an old Honda quad but he may be on to something?
> Any local independent bike shops that could work on it for you?
> You are somewhere in Nova Scotia if I recall?


Well I’m in pei . I have lots of family in Nova Scotia. I’m thinking I’m going to haul it to the bike salvage yard to see if mike can do anything. He has three of them junked so he might be able to do something. I think he’s a 15 minute drive . And yes from my understanding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HD2000

Wardo said:


> That's what I would understand it as. And you could tell if the timing was off by listening to it.


I must have missed that - there was a sound clip?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

Said it "sounds" like it jumped it's time. But even if that ain't what he said you'd likely hear it if the timing was off.

A few years ago at our local track my friend was reving the snot out of his motor in the garage and these two old nascar guys were there - one of them says "you need to bump the timing on that and go down two jet sizes - we checked it and he was right .. lol


----------



## SWLABR

If one of your employees calls in sick on a Friday, would it be passive aggressive to wish them a "good weekend"? 

If I saw them today I would, if I spoke to them on the phone about a customer (near the end of the day) I would, so why not when they call to say they won't be in? 

Just thinking.


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> I finally got a hold of the local Honda dealer ship and I asked about getting work to the bike done and I got “ oh shit ! I don’t know if they make parts for that now”



What model year is the ATV?

The suppliers have to support the model for between fifteen and twenty years (Honda just designs them and puts them together. They don't make most of the parts).


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> What model year is the ATV?
> 
> The suppliers have to support the model for between fifteen and twenty years (Honda just designs them and puts them together. They don't make most of the parts).


Oh mines a 86


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Oh mines a 86


Oh, ok, I'd say that ATV owes nothing to nobody, LOL.

Good luck with it.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> Oh, ok, I'd say that ATV owes nothing to nobody, LOL.
> 
> Good luck with it.


Yup. I got it the first of feb for $800 so yeah


----------



## JBFairthorne

Sounds like you paid about $700 too much.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> Oh, ok, I'd say that ATV owes nothing to nobody, LOL.
> 
> Good luck with it.


Looks like my friend Jamie is going to give her a shot .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder

JBFairthorne said:


> Sounds like you paid about $700 too much.


He should have kept that Yammy.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Sounds like you paid about $700 too much.


Haha . It ran then 😂 


jb welder said:


> He should have kept that Yammy.


Lol that’s what said . Man I was pissed .

looks like my issue is compression. I did that finger thinG over the spark plug hole and you can feel the compression but i Not enough to blow my finger off the hole.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I saw the little brat today.









and connecting new key switch I think will be more difficult than I thought.








And I guess I found out why the headlights didn’t work !









I am slowly learning how much of a pos I own 😂. O well I’m learning


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> O well I’m learning


You'll get lots of practical experience learning on worn out gear. It can be frustrating sometimes...as long as you are having fun, all is good.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> You'll get lots of practical experience learning on worn out gear. It can be frustrating sometimes...as long as you are having fun, all is good.


Yeah I learned when I get frustrated I just leave and recollect


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 368462



more that 20 years ago, i worked with a guy we nick named "gorilla grip".
he would hand tighten bolts in the shop that we would need a wrench to loosen


----------



## silvertonebetty

I received an email saying all three orders are shipped. The carburetor, key switch and neutral switch. Now hopefully next week we will find out what size piston /rings / valves ect I need or even if I need it . I do know I could use gaskets and rings that’s known.

Oh I helped work on a 57 Pontiac the other day. Someone installed the engine wrong and pinned the ground cable from the battery between the frame and engine mount . It broke the cable leaving nothing but a melted wire full of bare pieces. It’s a wonder it never caught fire.















I think it’s sad it was converted to a automatic. I do like how the owner is putting modern day gauges and electronics in but having them mounted in other spots to leave the overall look original. For example there’s going to be a Bluetooth system installed inside the glove department .


----------



## Lola

I was promised to his word that would be done and complete by the end of April, he’ll June now. I offered so many times to help. This addition ain’t over until the fat lady sings.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I was promised to his word that would be done and complete by the end of April, he’ll June now. I offered so many times to help. This addition ain’t over until the fat lady sings.
> View attachment 368537


no construction project ever, going all the way back to the pyramids, ever came in on time, or under budget. 
nature of the beast


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was going through my record collection and I have 150 lps . I’m not sure how many 45s I have or 78s. So far I have a whack of $25 records. But I think my mj album “off the wall “from 79 is my most valuable. Looks like it goes for $40-$80 on eBay. But I still wonder what my trooper hotshot album is worth. Actually it’s the one I’m mostly not going to sell. You when I was a kid and we went to cape Breton to visit family our family friend barb and kite would come visit. Barb was blind and I’d go for drives with kite singing “ boys in the bright white sport car” while driving down the highway. I remember him saying it was his favourite as album . So it’s just a nicer reminder of simpler times, I lost track of how long he’s been gone . The last time I visit Cape Breton i stoped at his old work place and of course the salesman asked if he could me . I guess he worked with kite and said “ well that wasn’t yesterday “ I’m not sure if barb is with us or not I haven’t asked my grandmother about her in a while.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## SWLABR

silvertonebetty said:


> I was going through my record collection and I have 150 lps . I’m not sure how many 45s I have or 78s. So far I have a whack of $25 records. But I think my mj album “off the wall “from 79 is my most valuable. Looks like it goes for $40-$80 on eBay. But I still wonder what my trooper hotshot album is worth. Actually it’s the one I’m mostly not going to sell. You when I was a kid and we went to cape Breton to visit family our family friend barb and kite would come visit. Barb was blind and I’d go for drives with kite singing “ boys in the bright white sport car” while driving down the highway. I remember him saying it was his favourite as album . So it’s just a nicer reminder of simpler times, I lost track of how long he’s been gone . The last time I visit Cape Breton i stoped at his old work place and of course the salesman asked if he could me . I guess he worked with kite and said “ well that wasn’t yesterday “ I’m not sure if barb is with us or not I haven’t asked my grandmother about her in a while.


Album value is subjective to a lot of things. The year it was pressed, the number of units in any single pressing, and as an entire run. And most importantly, the condition. You could have a “numbered White Album”, but if it was used as an ashtray, it ain’t worth much. 
E-Bay is skewed to either dirt cheap (that can’t be right) or ridiculously high (heeeey!) Discogs is better. At least you can search pressings by country. 
Good luck!


----------



## silvertonebetty

SWLABR said:


> Album value is subjective to a lot of things. The year it was pressed, the number of units in any single pressing, and as an entire run. And most importantly, the condition. You could have a “numbered White Album”, but if it was used as an ashtray, it ain’t worth much.
> E-Bay is skewed to either dirt cheap (that can’t be right) or ridiculously high (heeeey!) Discogs is better. At least you can search pressings by country.
> Good luck!


Yeah eBay prices are pretty messed. I learned along time ago you never ask eBay prices locally. I’m not sure if I could justify selling anything over $20. It’s like my Disney records are going for over $20 on eBay so I have $10 on them . But no price is really firm is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Taking care of some shit. On the other hand, I don't have to mow it for a while.


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket

Verne said:


> View attachment 368633


You know, judging by the way overall intelligence is declining, that could really cause some problems.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I thought I I heard a really loud turkey at church then my friend’s kid said “ Jared look out side”
And so I did and this is what I saw








It fluffed itself all up before the picture


----------



## Verne

Recalled due to choking hazard!


----------



## cheezyridr

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 368564


but does the saucer section separate?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Wrong Enterprise.


----------



## silvertonebetty

So I just got finishing thinking of something my friend told me. He said” if your rings where gone you’d notice a loss in power “ and I never thought of it but yes the last time I was at the pit it had a hard time going up the hill and I never thought anything about it. But when I got it I knew it was going to need new rings but I could still climb snow banks with the old Honda. Then when the snow started to melt and I took it to the farm I really drove it hard. So I wounded did my rings just gave up . It would explain the loss of compression and why my last drive it had a hard time running even almost stalled out until I pinned it .


----------



## zontar

JBFairthorne said:


> Wrong Enterprise.


They did have the original series Enterprise as able to separate in their official documents, but it was too expensive to film apparently--that or they just never came up with a reason to do so.
Although does Enterprise Rent a Car do that?
Like when they pick you up?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Anyone follow @sunnyplaysguitar on here? I have him on Instagram and this is message he shared that I’d like to pass on to you folk.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CPzTdwhlKTt/

So if you have Spotify don’t forget to look him up.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Paul Running

The price of copper has increased steeply in the last year, has the price of pickups increased the same ratio?


----------



## silvertonebetty

This is a fairly interesting view on the song . But warning it contains graphics imagery that may be offensive to some people.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

Eighty four percent of people surveyed in a TIME Mobility Poll said *they* couldn't go even *one* day *without* their mobile. So, humans *can survive* for up to three weeks *without* food, and 3-7 days *without* water… but most of us *can*'t handle a day *without* our *phones?? *


----------



## Lola

We went to see one of our dear friends the other day and he is getting his shop up and running. Some really cool old tools some of which are my FIL’S.


----------



## Lola

My second Covid shot just got bumped from August 1st to June 24th. Fully vaccinated or will be! Yeah!


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 368862



What a spectacular voice.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Saturday my Honda goes to an actual shop . About time I find someone willing to look at it


----------



## silvertonebetty

Saturday my Honda goes to a shop. I finally found a place willing to look at it


----------



## Lola

Some beautiful vintage just letting the forest reclaim them! I want that Buick at the end. What a cool grill.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> I want that Buick at the end. What a cool grill.


It looks so sad. 😟


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Some beautiful vintage just letting the forest reclaim them! I want that Buick at the end. What a cool grill.
> 
> View attachment 368874


So that's what happened to Herbie.....


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> It looks so sad. 😟


Yeah there's a lot of treasure out there crumbling into dust. A car out in a field becomes unrestorable in just a few years, and turns into a mess that nobody bothered to clean up. Lots of hoarders out there.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> So that's what happened to Herbie.....


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Some beautiful vintage just letting the forest reclaim them! I want that Buick at the end. What a cool grill.
> 
> View attachment 368874


Would that be a 40s/50s roadmaster? They where a beautiful car


----------



## Jim Wellington

i think I`m entering the "old white guy wants a Corvette" phase of life and I can`t afford one, so I`m lookin` at one of these with interest...sans rear wing. Never even driven one, but have wanted one since about 2008.


----------



## laristotle

Jim Wellington said:


> i think I`m entering the "old white guy wants a Corvette" phase of life


I thought of that too.
But, I can't crawl out of one anymore. lol


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> I thought of that too.
> But, I can't crawl out of one anymore. lol


i have the perfect solution:


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> i have the perfect solution:


I've had a few of them too, but with my bad knee and fear of wiping out if I ever had to plant my foot in an emergency, ended that.
Yeah, I thought of a trike too, but you can't take a corner the way it's meant to be on a bike and that's the fun of riding, for me.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> I thought of that too.
> But, I can't crawl out of one anymore. lol


Convertible?


----------



## Lola

Just when you thought you’ve seen some of the most ignorant and nasty ppl because of Covid along comes some angels looking after me. I had to renew my health card. I got inside after waiting in the longest line and had and “attack”. Still waiting for test results. This made me buckle right over in pain. I thought I was going to pass out. A guy grabbed a chair for me and the garbage can, one guy offered to stay with me and walk me to my car, some guy ran out his car and grabbed me a bottle of water and one of the clerks kept checking on me to see if I was okay. It subsided in about 15 minutes. 

What a nice bunch of really caring people. 
I am usually at home when these “attacks” occur. Hope in humanity has been somewhat restored.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> Convertible?


still have to crawl up. lol


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


>





butterknucket said:


>


did you swipe right?


----------



## Lola




----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> did you swipe right?


Gotta look good for the ladies.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> Gotta look good for the ladies.


I'm pretty sure those were dudes,. but they looked very handsome


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> Gotta look good for the ladies.


----------



## Lola

So I have been practicing the solo from Lonely is the night and it finally clicked! Not up to speed yet but what a feeling, oh what a rush. This is such a killer song. Billy Squier thank you for a balls to the wall song!


----------



## SWLABR

I haven't eaten at Rotten Ronnie's in close to 25yrs, so I guess it doesn't matter to me what they have on their menu, or advertise. I also don't give a flying f*ck about K-Pop... but, WTF is with the "BTS Meal"?? 

Why is this a thing?


----------



## JBFairthorne

BTS meal?


----------



## JBFairthorne

My new Strat processed in Mississauga early this morning. Might get it by Friday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

SWLABR said:


> I haven't eaten at Rotten Ronnie's in close to 25yrs, so I guess it doesn't matter to me what they have on their menu, or advertise. I also don't give a flying f*ck about K-Pop... but, WTF is with the "BTS Meal"??
> 
> Why is this a thing?


Where is or was this Rotten Ronnie’s that you speak of? Never even heard of this. And....what is this acronym BTS stsnd for??


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Where is or was this Rotten Ronnie’s that you speak of? Never even heard of this. And....what is this acronym BTS stsnd for??


I think BTS is a Korean boy band, very popular among the kids.


----------



## Lola

I am in the midst of cleaning up my little studio and came across this little goody in a plastic bag tucked in one of my cases. I don’t ever remember having this. What is this? And what is it used for? The quality of this little doodad is amazing.


----------



## Milkman

Looks like a jumper to go between two pedals.


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> WTF is with the "BTS Meal"??





JBFairthorne said:


> BTS meal?





Lola said:


> what is this acronym BTS stsnd for??





Milkman said:


> I think BTS is a Korean boy band, very popular among the kids.


Paying homage to the latest K-pop band.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Paying homage to the latest K-pop band.
> View attachment 368986



Not to be confused with BTK.


----------



## silvertonebetty

This is probably my favourite mopar of all times a 1971 Plymouth roadrunner


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> Where is or was this Rotten Ronnie’s that you speak of? Never even heard of this. And....what is this acronym BTS stsnd for??


Rotten Ronnie's is what I call McDonalds.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Where is or was this Rotten Ronnie’s that you speak of? Never even heard of this.


Rotten Ronnie's is slang for a restaurant chain called McDonald's. You probably have one or more in the city or town you live in.


----------



## laristotle

It's where one goes to flush their bowels.


----------



## VHTO

Lola said:


> I am in the midst of cleaning up my little studio and came across this little goody in a plastic bag tucked in one of my cases. I don’t ever remember having this. What is this? And what is it used for? The quality of this little doodad is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 368983


Not just any patch cable, but it appears to be an earlier Planet Waves cable, which are awesome and durable.
I have a couple here that are at least 15 years old and have seen many shows, and without any issues. Wish I could say the same for the Fender Custom Shop cables…


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Paying homage to the latest K-pop band.
> View attachment 368986


I know it's K-Pop, and I know who BTS are... I just don't understand the need for a Meal-Deal named after them. McDonalds are already doing "very well", and the K-Pop listeners are already (pretty much) their target market... how many more sale will this drive?? 

The reality, I can avoid this non-band in my day-to-day, but when they pop-up on the TV... well, f*ck... now I have to change the channel!!


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> It's where one goes to flush their bowels.


Or Taco Bell.


----------



## VHTO

silvertonebetty said:


> This is probably my favourite mopar of all times a 1971 Plymouth roadrunner
> View attachment 368989


And a very nice example to boot.

Original 426 Hemi/automatic/4.10 Dana car

<3,000 miles

VIN: RM23R1G198919


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> Paying homage to the latest K-pop band.
> View attachment 368986


No idea who that is, but somebody has that "BTS" cup on marketplace for $50....unused. WTaF?!?!


----------



## laristotle

VHTO said:


> And a very nice example to boot.
> 
> Original 426 Hemi/automatic/4.10 Dana car
> 
> <3,000 miles
> 
> VIN: RM23R1G198919


= unaffordable. lol


----------



## vadsy

SWLABR said:


> I know it's K-Pop, and I know who BTS are... I just don't understand the need for a Meal-Deal named after them. McDonalds are already doing "very well", and the K-Pop listeners are already (pretty much) their target market... how many more sale will this drive??
> 
> The reality, I can avoid this non-band in my day-to-day, but when they pop-up on the TV... well, f*ck... now I have to change the channel!!


it's just advertising, it's just business. no different than Gibson using this picture of Henry looking cool af and rebelling against his own machine. drove denim and cheap SG sales through the roof amongst our demographic. also, something interesting. the BTS forums went nuts with confusion about who and why Gibson would do such a thing,., they talked none stop about for like 2 seconds...


----------



## SWLABR

vadsy said:


> it's just advertising, it's just business. no different than Gibson using this picture of Henry looking cool af and rebelling against his own machine. drove denim and cheap SG sales through the roff amongst our demographic. also, something interesting. the BTS forums went nuts with confusion about who and why Gibson would do such a thing,., they talked none stop about for like 2 seconds...


As long as it was posted in the “Random” thread on the BTS forum. It would be different if someone started a whole discussion thread dedicated to it.


----------



## vadsy

SWLABR said:


> As long as it was posted in the “Random” thread on the BTS forum. It would be different if someone started a whole discussion thread dedicated to it.


agreed. the day is still young


----------



## laristotle

Poor cheap Maestro.


----------



## Lola

VHTO said:


> Not just any patch cable, but it appears to be an earlier Planet Waves cable, which are awesome and durable.
> I have a couple here that are at least 15 years old and have seen many shows, and without any issues. Wish I could say the same for the Fender Custom Shop cables…


Now I remember. This cable is from my pedal board. I went to change the pedals into a different configuration. My poor pedal board no longer feels the love. I have everything I could ever want on my Katana.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Now I remember. This cable is from my pedal board. I went to change the pedals into a different configuration. My poor pedal board no longer feels the love. I have everything I could ever want on my Katana.


I still have the Katana but lately I've been just plugging into my little Positive Grid Spark. For home use, it's pretty excellent IMO.

If I ever start using the upstairs guitar cave the Katana (and a few other amps) is set up and ready t blast.


----------



## laristotle

At least you guys are using yours. 
I've barely touched mine since buying it two years ago and when I did, it was mostly to fiddle around with the effects on the computer. lol
The speaker's not even broken in yet.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> At least you guys are using yours.
> I've barely touched mine since buying it two years ago and when I did, it was mostly to fiddle around with the effects on the computer. lol
> The speaker's not even broken in yet.



Tell me about it. I have the 100 watt head a 2 X 12 cabinet. Even if I was gigging it would still be way more than I need.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Jim Wellington said:


> i think I`m entering the "old white guy wants a Corvette" phase of life and I can`t afford one, so I`m lookin` at one of these with interest...sans rear wing. Never even driven one, but have wanted one since about 2008.
> 
> View attachment 368890


Is that the WRX (picture’s small on my phone)? If so be aware that a lot of the tools needed for even an oil change are specialized. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne

Ricktoberfest said:


> Is that the WRX (picture’s small on my phone)? If so be aware that a lot of the tools needed for even an oil change are specialized.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


STI by the looks of the rear wing. Also, the spark plug change........................NIGHTMARE!!!! Let the stealership do most mechanical under the hood. They're incredibly tight for room. I had a 2005 Legacy GT wagon and it took me easily a good afternoon to replace the plugs. Horrible DIY design under those hoods.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I got after my friend’s little one today. He had the his four wheeler out to tow the one he just got to the other barn and his son hops on and was going to drive it without a helmet. My friend told him to “get a helmet” and his son said” I’m just gonna put it back” and this went on for a few minutes then I raised my voice and I told the kid “ there was a 13 year old boy who just died because he wasn’t wearing his helmet! Now get your helmet “ then He ran and got his helmet. In a sense I wonder was that too hard on the boy .


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> In a sense I wonder was that too hard on the boy .


It worked, didn't it?
If the father didn't object, then you did fine. IMO


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yeah, that would be my only concern, overstepping your boundaries when his father was there and attempting to deal with it in his way. As far as the kid goes....nah you were fine. Kids do stupid things. They need to be reminded of that sometimes.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Yeah, that would be my only concern, overstepping your boundaries when his father was there and attempting to deal with it in his way. As far as the kid goes....nah you were fine. Kids do stupid things. They need to be reminded of that sometimes.


My friend’s of I asked when his young fella was gone. I know if I didn’t have my helmet on when I fell off the dirt bike years ago it could have been a very different story. My collarbone has never been the same , weird thing is I don’t remember falling off just trying to get up and seeing my dad drive by laughing at me. The bike landed a few feet in front of me and I barely missed a big bolder .


----------



## JBFairthorne

My new Strat processed in Barrie. Big day tomorrow...or the next day. It’s gonna suck working tomorrow...but at least I’ll be nearby.


----------



## greco

JBFairthorne said:


> My new Strat processed in Barrie. Big day tomorrow...or the next day. It’s gonna suck working tomorrow...but at least I’ll be nearby.


Hope it arrives tomorrow!

Try to pull yourself away from it long enough to let the strings cool down while you take some pics and post them in a NGD thread.

ENJOY!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

My parts should all be here by the 24 . Fingers crossed


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I still have the Katana but lately I've been just plugging into my little Positive Grid Spark. For home use, it's pretty excellent IMO.
> 
> If I ever start using the upstairs guitar cave the Katana (and a few other amps) is set up and ready t blast.


I did not know that you were the owner of a Katana too! For the $ they are worth every cent.


----------



## MarkM

@Lola
And great hair and dirty smeared glasses!

Roy Orbison, I know it was a lot of posts ago.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I did not know that you were the owner of a Katana too! For the $ they are worth every cent.


Yes, I agree. If I was doing more than just playing in my office, the Katana would be a fine amp for jamming or gigging. And I think they're worth MORE than every cent you pay for them, at least compared to the price of many amps that do less.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## JBFairthorne

Guitar....out for delivery!


----------



## JBFairthorne

I have a couple of errands to run still...but I’ve decided to take the afternoon off to “get acquainted “.


----------



## JBFairthorne

So I’m nearly home after my errands. I just checked the tracking like 5 minutes before. There’s the mail man already past my house. So I stop and asked if he delivered a large package to my address. With a rather confused look he says no. I ask if there is another guy that might be delivering larger packages because tracking says it’s out for delivery. He says no, he’s the only guy. So I get him to check the truck and lo and behold there’s my guitar, the largest of 3 boxes in plain sight on an otherwise empty floor in the back of the little truck. Oh, there it is he says. YOU almost missed it.

WTF? What a useless twat.

I got my guitar....thanks for your help mail man. I know, I shouldn’t expect anyone to actually take any pride or make any effort in their job nowadays. I guess I’m just living in the past.

It’s in one piece, came as described and well packed. It’s in need of some mods that I routinely do to all my Strats. Deck the bridge, tie the bridge pickup to the middle pickup tone pot, reverse the pots’ wiring for standard right hand sweep so 1 is 1 and 10 is 10 and I get the right curve on the pot sweep.

I’ve now got 3 guitars and 2 amps ready for the shop when I can get in there and have a chat with my guy.


----------



## silvertonebetty

The land lords where going to throw out this old desk. So I put it to good use


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> The land lords where going to throw out this old desk. So I put it to good use
> View attachment 369162


Well done! It looks great.


----------



## JBFairthorne

@silvertonebetty watch out for heat buildup with everything packed in there so tight. Even if the back is open there isn’t much room for air circulation. You might consider putting the desk to some other use.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> @silvertonebetty watch out for heat buildup with everything packed in there so tight. Even if the back is open there isn’t much room for air circulation. You might consider putting the desk to some other use.


Oh the amp is on top and nothing else has vents. Also the send shelf comes out for when I have the radio on


----------



## silvertonebetty

There all finished,all hooked up and some tapes ,records and a single 8 track for easy access. It’s nice that the shelves pull out for easy access to the backs . But the biggest this is ,it’s on wheels so easy to move if needed.


----------



## Lola

Sometimes the simple things in life are so enjoyable. I forgot how enjoyable it was to read a book. Not listen to a podcast but actually sit back , relax and enjoy a book on the deck.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was talking to a friend and he told me that his big operation went well. They managed to his issues that has been going on for 20 years. They always known about it but the doctors wouldn’t do anything so now the fella who’s in his late 50s early 60s has a body of a 107 year old. He told me today he hasn’t felt so good in years but he has more surgery to do in the near future. But I wouldn’t want to hear the doctors say” we almost lost you “ or “ how are you even alive “ that’s what his wife said yesterday when I called. I told her “ just let him sleep and I’ll call tomorrow “


----------



## silvertonebetty

Not trying to be rude but how the hell does this happen. I ordered a key switch for the Honda and so far I’ve had three different delivery dates. Canada post says June 14th , yesterday say Amazon said June 22 and now it says July 13th like where the hell did that other month come into factor . And by the looks of it , it hasn’t moved in a week from the post office in bc .


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Not trying to be rude but how the hell does this happen. I ordered a key switch for the Honda and so far I’ve had three different delivery dates. Canada post says June 14th , yesterday say Amazon said June 22 and now it says July 13th like where the hell did that other month come into factor . And by the looks of it , it hasn’t moved in a week from the post office in bc .



My suggestion is to ignore the tracking and promise dates.

Go with the longest date they promised.

They'll deliver it earlier than that.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> My suggestion is to ignore the tracking and promise dates.
> 
> Go with the longest date they promised.
> 
> They'll deliver it earlier than that.





silvertonebetty said:


> Not trying to be rude but how the hell does this happen. I ordered a key switch for the Honda and so far I’ve had three different delivery dates. Canada post says June 14th , yesterday say Amazon said June 22 and now it says July 13th like where the hell did that other month come into factor . And by the looks of it , it hasn’t moved in a week from the post office in bc .


I ordered my glass slide almost 10 days ago from Amazon and surprise surprise it’s still not here.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> I ordered my glass slide almost 10 days ago from Amazon and surprise surprise it’s still not here.


I guess it could always be worse. I’ve also been told lately they’ve been skipping the scanning till it reaches the final destination to avoid extra contact.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## keto

Lola said:


> I ordered my glass slide almost 10 days ago from Amazon and surprise surprise it’s still not here.


I won't order anything off Amazon that isn't Prime AND with a delivery date. The stuff with no dates could be in shipping containers, in China, or even raw materials still, based on past experience, ie., takes forever if there's no delivery date stated.


----------



## SWLABR

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 369294


----------



## bzrkrage

SWLABR said:


> View attachment 369296


----------



## SWLABR

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 369297


----------



## silvertonebetty

keto said:


> I won't order anything off Amazon that isn't Prime AND with a delivery date. The stuff with no dates could be in shipping containers, in China, or even raw materials still, based on past experience, ie., takes forever if there's no delivery date stated.


Yeah I canceled one thing I ordered because of no date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

SWLABR said:


> View attachment 369298


----------



## SWLABR

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 369302












(Fizzy Fuzzy, Big & Buzzy)


----------



## bzrkrage

SWLABR said:


> View attachment 369306
> 
> 
> (Fizzy Fuzzy, Big & Buzzy)


----------



## SWLABR

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 369308


I had a few more lined up, but I’m calling truce. Nice work.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Man the Nintendo 64 prices are crazy 😝. It almost makes me want to sell mine because there’s almost $400 worth of stuff


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Man the Nintendo 64 prices are crazy 😝. It almost makes me want to sell mine because there’s almost $400 worth of stuff


But do you still play it and enjoy it? If so, I would keep it.


----------



## Sneaky

Some funky furniture from David Bowie’s estate. I saw this in an industrial design gallery in Venice a couple years ago. It was a show of Memphis Group furniture and design.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> But do you still play it and enjoy it? If so, I would keep it.


It’s a love hate relationship 😂. Sometimes I play it nonstop other times I don’t play it for months on end . Wednesday was the first time in what must be January I played it 😂


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sneaky said:


> Some funky furniture from David Bowie’s estate. I saw this in an industrial design gallery in Venice a couple years ago. It was a show of Memphis Group furniture and design.
> 
> View attachment 369322


That’s cool


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I ordered my glass slide almost 10 days ago from Amazon and surprise surprise it’s still not here.


if you have the option, use sweetwater. best outfit i've ever used. i won't shop anywhere else anymore. also, what slide did you get? i recently bought a rock slide, i like it alot



bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 369294


i had one of those when i was a kid. i got it from my brother in law, who bought it in the late 60's/early 70's. i liked it, but no one else did. 
the fuzz i have now is the one piece of gear i'll NEVER sell. there is no better fuzz available for any price:


----------



## butterknucket

I was out earlier and saw a guy driving with a car crammed full of blow up dolls.....


----------



## Milkman

I finally took the step of getting off my office chair and taking my bike out for a ride. Only a few km around the neighbourhood, but it felt great. I had a bit of a rough autumn in 2019 and haven't been back on it since then.

I know a guy who knows a lot about bikes. I can probably convince him to tune it up for me.

It goes fast anyway. It has a bell and everything.


----------



## terminalvertigo

butterknucket said:


> I was out earlier and saw a guy driving with a car crammed full of blow up dolls.....


Carpool Party


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## greco

Milkman said:


> View attachment 369328


That bell is the reason it goes so fast! Be careful if you tune up the bell beyond the stock specs!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

So we just dropped the Honda off at the shop and wow 🤩 . I haven’t been to his shop in close to 10 years and he has a brand new building and shop .There are few newer machines there and a old golf course mower probably from the 70s and it’s huge.








You know looking at the pictures the old bike isn’t in that bad of shape


----------



## butterknucket

A bike siren is always a nice touch.


----------



## Verne

Milkman said:


> I finally took the step of getting off my office chair and taking my bike out for a ride. Only a few km around the neighbourhood, but it felt great. I had a bit of a rough autumn in 2019 and haven't been back on it since then.
> 
> I know a guy who knows a lot about bikes. I can probably convince him to tune it up for me.
> 
> It goes fast anyway. It has a bell and everything.
> 
> View attachment 369327


The speed is entirely due to the inertia the reflectors on the wheels carry.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> The speed is entirely due to the inertia the reflectors on the wheels carry.


Gonna get Paul to clothespin a Habs hockey card onto the forks.

Then she’ll go mister.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> A bike siren is always a nice touch.


Lol 😂 yeah , I think the fire hall might have owned it for a bit.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> if you have the option, use sweetwater. best outfit i've ever used. i won't shop anywhere else anymore. also, what slide did you get? i recently bought a rock slide, i like it alot


I got a glass slide because I wanted a warm tone and not bright one like a metal slide.


----------



## Lola

Isn’t this just gorgeous. The detailing just blows my mind.


----------



## Lola

This is absolutely exquisite. The design and the details!!!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I got a glass slide because I wanted a warm tone and not bright one like a metal slide.


me too, i didn't mean the one i bought was made out of an actual rock. hahahaha
it's one of these:









The Rock Slide Moulded Glass Slide - Medium


Moulded Glass Slide with Tapered Interior, Finger Rest, and Knuckle Cutaway - Medium




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## silvertonebetty

“That’s great everybody needs a hobby, yours should be sleeping?” -Mash


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s a love hate relationship 😂. Sometimes I play it nonstop other times I don’t play it for months on end . Wednesday was the first time in what must be January I played it 😂


 Compare it to your vinyl, I had 500-600 LP's in cardboard boxes for 15 years or more. All set up now and enjoy the hey out of them!


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> Compare it to your vinyl, I had 500-600 LP's in cardboard boxes for 15 years or more. All set up now and enjoy the hey out of them!


Lol I try to do a song a day on TikTok lol 😂. Do I need a life?


----------



## Midnight Rider

Milkman said:


>


whewwww!,... I'm sure glad that alligator showed up just in time,... I thought it was the end of her if she fell in the drink there. I didn't know that coconut palm trees didn't like bananas,... hmmm, I wonder if banana trees don't coconuts. It was quite ironic when she and her banana bike slipped on the banana peel,... was that the correct use of the word ironic?

Feel like dropping a hit of acid with Harry Nilsson and watching 'The Point' after viewing the 'Banana Bike' video,... hey, why is everybody talkin' at me?,... all you midnight cowboys and such.


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket

Accuweather says the weather tomorrow is going to be delightful. Are they imposing some unrealistic expectations on me?


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> View attachment 369410


Come again? Snatch a pussy and put it in a box?


----------



## butterknucket

Verne said:


> View attachment 369410


Put some melted cheese on them and see what kind of response you get.


----------



## laristotle

Hackers Stole Nearly 26 Million User Login Credentials for Sites Like Amazon, Google, Facebook


Hackers using a custom Trojan-type malware stole nearly 26 million login credentials from almost a million websites including ...




www.ntd.com


----------



## Midnight Rider

Verne said:


> View attachment 369410


LMAO!, 😂,... hey, it better be nothing but butter and the finest #1 grade Canadian maple syrup on those bad girls.
The characters we have amongst us,... ya just gotta laugh,... my wife had a good chuckle.
Well, gotta go,... heading to Walmart to look for a new waffle maker.


----------



## butterknucket

I wonder what happened to my grandmother's naked woman ice cube tray.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Accuweather says the weather tomorrow is going to be delightful. Are they imposing some unrealistic expectations on me?


Unfortunately it’s staining the deck at the cottage. I am in charge of power washing which I love doing. It satisfies my OCD lol. Let it dry overnight and the sun will be dead centre on the deck the next day around 11am. He’s painting when it’s perfectly dry. That’s the one good thing about hubby. He’s taught me how to use power tools properly with safety in mind. I love doing shit like this.


----------



## Lola

Nice day for a party!!


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Unfortunately it’s staining the deck at the cottage. I am in charge of power washing which I love doing. It satisfies my OCD lol. Let it dry overnight and the sun will be dead centre on the deck the next day around 11am. He’s painting when it’s perfectly dry. That’s the one good thing about hubby. He’s taught me how to use power tools properly with safety in mind. I love doing shit like this.


I predict a bird will shit on it immediately after you finish.


----------



## Lola

This is over the top gorgeous. I give you Cadzilla


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> This is over the top gorgeous. I give you Cadzilla
> View attachment 369550


the car that made boyd coddington a household name for a while. i read about how it was built in a car magazine, ages ago. it was really interesting


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

So many things to look at. I love this truck!


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> the car that made boyd coddington a household name for a while. i read about how it was built in a car magazine, ages ago. it was really interesting


I didn't think it was stock, when I first saw it. Gotta say, REALLY easy to polish, and even easier to see if you've done a good job. Good candidate for the *first* Batmobile, though, before '50s T-Birds inspired the one we're more familiar with.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> So many things to look at. I love this truck!
> View attachment 369564


What costs more, the gas or the chrome polish?


----------



## Verne

Lincoln Futura inspired the Adam West era batmobile.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> Lincoln Futura inspired the Adam West era batmobile.
> 
> View attachment 369565


I'd never seen this before. I had to look it up to see if it had doors (that open). I wouldn't imagine these ladies in their evening dresses would be hopping in and out like Batman & Robin.


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> Nice day for a party!!


I pulled this up to play for a co-worker on Friday. He had never heard it.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> I didn't think it was stock, when I first saw it. Gotta say, REALLY easy to polish, and even easier to see if you've done a good job. Good candidate for the *first* Batmobile, though, before '50s T-Birds inspired the one we're more familiar with.


a hard car not to like, but i feel like he dropped the ball with those hub caps.
armchair quarterback truthisms aside, i would have went with a different wheel


----------



## Mooh

butterknucket said:


> I wonder what happened to my grandmother's naked woman ice cube tray.


Suddenly your post reminded me of this. I wonder what happened to my grandmother's ashtray made from German coins. My father brought the coins home at the end of WW1 and if I understand it correctly, there was a minor cottage industry making stuff out of things brought home. She never smoked, but most of the rest of the family did. My cousins likely snagged the ashtray when the old girl went to a nursing home. They didn't have much to do with her in life but wanted her stuff later.


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> What costs more, the gas or the chrome polish?


lol!
If I won the lottery I would buy one and cost would be no object. I would have it converted into the most elegant mobile home ever. Custom all the way!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

If I ever win the lottery I am going to share it with all of you.
...
...
...
...
Not the money, just the news.​


----------



## silvertonebetty

I have bread dough raising at the moment . I have no clue on how much bread it will make .


----------



## butterknucket

In response to the Goodbye Asshole cake.

I saw it on Reddit this morning. Someone posted it saying they were having their rectum removed tomorrow, so his wife got him that cake.


----------



## Mooh

You may have another use for your right hand.


----------



## silvertonebetty

those are going to be big!


----------



## silvertonebetty

probably the best looking bread I’ve done yet


----------



## SWLABR

Jim DaddyO said:


> If I ever win the lottery I am going to share it with all of you.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Not the money, just the news.​


Years ago, I was working as a line cook at a restaurant. A couple of us were talking about the what if's of a lottery win. 
Him: I tell man, if I won the big one, you would not be working here
Me: really?? You'd set me up?? 
Him: No. I'd buy the place and fire your ass! 

He set me up, and then knocked me down.


----------



## Lola

So my slides finally came but they are gigantic. I have man hands but these were made for an Amazon. They are huge. Too much wiggle room. I am going to have to line them with something so they will fit on my finger.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Finger size is no issue with a Fireslide.





__





fireslide home






jazzagejazz.ca


----------



## PGuitar6

I had a breadmaker but never used it. I think everyone who had one did the same.


----------



## Lola

Does anyone know what kind of car this is? I am in love. The body styling is out of this world. Not big on the paint choices but


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 369627
> 
> those are going to be big!


It's as if I can smell them baking.
I love the smell of baking bread.


----------



## silvertonebetty

zontar said:


> It's as if I can smell them baking.
> I love the smell of baking bread.


It is a nice smell. I dropped on off to the pastor of our church tonight. I didn’t need to make bread I was just bored .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

PGuitar6 said:


> I had a breadmaker but never used it. I think everyone who had one did the same.


I know we had one, but we have used it a lot in the past, but it's been a while.
Now I want to go hunt it down & bake some bread tomorrow.


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Verne

Thumb versus car door. Thumb - 0


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> Thumb versus car door. Thumb - 0
> 
> 
> View attachment 369824


Oooooo.... memories of my childhood. My sister slammed the car door on my finger, and then took off. I was screaming blue murder. My dad came flying out of the house to free me.


----------



## Verne

I don't recall ever having a finger getting caught in a door when I was young. I also never broke a bone until I was 35. I like to wait until healing is a more painful and long drawn out process to get all my firsts in.


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> Thumb versus car door. Thumb - 0
> 
> 
> View attachment 369824


Damn, that smarts! Sorry to see that! Makes me squirm just to think of it. 

I've had lots of broken fingers, including from a car door when I was a kid, and finger/toenail injuries, mostly from my days working in building maintenance. Still get phantom pains from a nail I haven't had in 25+ years.

Let's not compare injuries, it's too...injurious.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Did I ever tell you about the bar fight i witnessed ? Well this fella was fairly big he must have been at least 6’4 and well dressed and he had a hand full of diamonds rings . At first I thought he was well respected because everyone called him sir, then he looked down the bar and he saw this woman and man what a looker she was but that’s where things started to turn. As another man walks in he sees the man buy the woman a drink but surprise it was the other guys wife. After the fight that big man looked like a jigsaw puzzle with few pieces missing. After the cops dragged them both away I asked my friend beside me who he was and he said “ that bad bad Leroy brown, the baddest man in the whole damn town. I heard he is badder than old King Kong and meaner than a junkyard dog”


----------



## Verne

Mooh said:


> Damn, that smarts! Sorry to see that! Makes me squirm just to think of it.
> 
> I've had lots of broken fingers, including from a car door when I was a kid, and finger/toenail injuries, mostly from my days working in building maintenance. Still get phantom pains from a nail I haven't had in 25+ years.
> 
> Let's not compare injuries, it's too...injurious.


If we did that, we'd be that group of old guys at Tim Horton's sitting there for hours belly aching. AHAHA.


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> If we did that, we'd be that group of old guys at Tim Horton's sitting there for hours belly aching. AHAHA.


Well, there’s that…


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> that bad bad Leroy brown


Reminds me of the story about Benny the Bouncer.


----------



## Lola

Verne said:


> Thumb versus car door. Thumb - 0
> 
> 
> View attachment 369824


That must of hurt. Be safe! Even the little things we take for granted can be dangerous.


----------



## silvertonebetty

part one of three is in . I wasn’t expecting a new cable. I’m not sure if it’s a throttle or choke cable but I'm sure they’ll know


----------



## Verne

Lola said:


> That must of hurt. Be safe! Even the little things we take for granted can be dangerous.


It sure as hell did!!! HAHAHAHA. It was one of those where the pain was immediate. I was literally standing there staring at my thumb when it came on. Big inhale of air...........then..."OOOOOOOOOW.................FUUUCK!!!!".


----------



## Milkman

I met a guy who mods and upgrades wah pedals.

He didn't seem too jazzed about me referring to him as a pedal-file.


----------



## Paul Running

Verne said:


> It sure as hell did!!! HAHAHAHA. It was one of those where the pain was immediate. I was literally standing there staring at my thumb when it came on. Big inhale of air...........then..."OOOOOOOOOW.................FUUUCK!!!!".


Greatest pain occurs during that silent second for me.


----------



## butterknucket

I had my whole hand slammed in a car door at the beginning of the summer when I was ten....everything was broken. I was at my grandparent's all summer, it was super hot, no ac, and their house was a five minute walk from the beach just to add insult to injury.

Ah, memories.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> I had my whole hand slammed in a car door at the beginning of the summer when I was ten....everything was broken. I was at my grandparent's all summer, it was super hot, no ac, and their house was a five minute walk from the beach just to add insult to injury.
> 
> Ah, memories.


My mom’s uncle’s I think it was lost his middle finger because of that . One got mad at the other and slammed the sliding door of the old milk truck onto his fingers.


----------



## silvertonebetty

two cars I did on my game what one do you like better blue or white
The blue one has the stock 5.0L and the white has a 6.2L


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> what one do you like better blue or white


White!


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> White!


This is basically what I do in my free time 😂


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> blue one has the stock 5.0L


It's badged as a 347 (5.686 ltr)?


----------



## mhammer




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> It's badged as a 347 (5.686 ltr)?
> View attachment 369962


It is . But it didn’t have that option for a engine lol. But I hear Forza horizon 5 is supposed have a lot more upgrades


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


>


i don't understand why there is a slice of blueberry pie on the floor.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> i don't understand why there is a slice of blueberry pie on the floor.


Or why there is either a lit stick of dynamite or perhaps a flower in a pot behind one of the amps, and a one-eyed alien behind the caption, both of which are seen in these two comics from the past week. The current cartoonist of BIzarro also likes to insert a kind of "outraged bunny" image into some comics as well.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## silvertonebetty

The carburetor is at the shop


----------



## JBFairthorne

Passed right near Cosmo today...and resisted the urge to go inside. Still got my new Strat to pay for. Urge temporarily resisted.


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> Passed right near Cosmo today...and resisted the urge to go inside. Still got my new Strat to pay for. Urge temporarily resisted.


Quitter!


----------



## silvertonebetty

There are some days I feel like I’m doing fine then there’s days like today even though I’m surrounded by people I still feel like I’m all alone. I just hate that feeling and I feel like I have absolutely no energy at all, I might go take a nap 😴


----------



## JBFairthorne

SWLABR said:


> Quitter!


Enabler!

I can’t possibly buy anything else right now. I have 3 new to me (going back to last summer) guitars that need a full setup to my specs, 1 guitar that needs a fret dress and setup. 1 amp (my #1) that recently sent some low current juice right through the on/off toggle, 1 amp that I can’t seem to get the reverb to work consistently without the factory pedal and 1 amp that needs a speaker and tubes. Stuff built up for me while things were locked down.


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> Enabler!
> 
> I can’t possibly buy anything else right now. I have 3 new to me (going back to last summer) guitars that need a full setup to my specs, 1 guitar that needs a fret dress and setup. 1 amp (my #1) that recently sent some low current juice right through the on/off toggle, 1 amp that I can’t seem to get the reverb to work consistently without the factory pedal and 1 amp that needs a speaker and tubes. Stuff built up for me while things were locked down.


Those sound like excuses to me man...


----------



## mhammer

mhammer said:


> Or why there is either a lit stick of dynamite or perhaps a flower in a pot behind one of the amps, and a one-eyed alien behind the caption, both of which are seen in these two comics from the past week. The current cartoonist of BIzarro also likes to insert a kind of "outraged bunny" image into some comics as well.


Whoops, and did you notice that the toque on one of the women says "K2" but *so does one of the amps* behind the goose?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Midnight Rider

laristotle said:


> View attachment 370059


Where can I pick one of these up,... I have some Coyotes to take care of but I want to be quiet about it.


----------



## Midnight Rider

laristotle said:


> View attachment 370061


What's a good bait to hook one of these cat-beetles?,... is this the Amazon variety?


----------



## Verne




----------



## Jim Wellington

Midnight Rider said:


> What's a good bait to hook one of these cat-beetles?,... is this the Amazon variety?


Dough balls made with sauerkraut, sausage and schnapps.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## SWLABR

butterknucket said:


>


Go on, tell her she can't bring her therapy duck on the subway... I dare you!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Ricktoberfest

laristotle said:


> View attachment 370059


Looks good, is there a right handed model?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Have you ever tried to change certain reactive behaviours in your life?

I got my diagnosis from my specialist and I need to change a few things in my life. I am essentially adding to this situation and not in a good way.


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> There are some days I feel like I’m doing fine then there’s days like today even though I’m surrounded by people I still feel like I’m all alone. I just hate that feeling and I feel like I have absolutely no energy at all, I might go take a nap 😴


I know how you feel. You I am the opposite. I am too energetic and can’t sit still for 10 minutes.


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> I know how you feel. You I am the opposite. I am too energetic and can’t sit still for 10 minutes.


That sounds exhausting!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> I know how you feel. You I am the opposite. I am too energetic and can’t sit still for 10 minutes.


Normally that what I’m like but yesterday I just really off. I guess I got so hyper focused on something it messed up my groove a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I feel more in the proper headspace. But man my temper just flared . I was biking heading back home and someone would singling cut me off while I was crossing the street . Not just that but you’re not allowed to do an u turn anywhere or time! Then just stood there looking like an idiot . Now I’m going to lay under my weighted blanket to help me relax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

SWLABR said:


> That sounds exhausting!


I have been functioning like this all my life and don’t know anything else. Being on the move and being busy constantly is my happiness. It just is how it is.


----------



## mhammer

silvertonebetty said:


> Today I feel more in the proper headspace. But man my temper just flared . I was biking heading back home and someone would singling cut me off while I was crossing the street . Not just that but you’re not allowed to do an u turn anywhere or time! Then just stood there looking like an idiot . Now I’m going to lay under my weighted blanket to help me relax


Weighted blankets are amazing! I had commented to my family a few years ago that I wished one could buy those lead aprons they put on you for some kinds of X-rays, because I found the weight relaxing. Lo and behold, they bought me something I didn't even know one could buy - a weighted blanket. Mine's a 15-pounder, though I understand they go up to 27lbs or thereabouts. Recommended! If you're not absolutely sure whether you could nap right about now, put one of these puppies on you, and you'll be waking up a few hours later thinking "Geez, how'd it get dark so early?".


----------



## Paul Running

The Great White Shark must remain in motion to stay alive.


----------



## SWLABR

Paul Running said:


> The Great White Shark must remain in motion to stay alive.


And yet the Sloth remains alive and well...


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> Weighted blankets are amazing! I had commented to my family a few years ago that I wished one could buy those lead aprons they put on you for some kinds of X-rays, because I found the weight relaxing. Lo and behold, they bought me something I didn't even know one could buy - a weighted blanket. Mine's a 15-pounder, though I understand they go up to 27lbs or thereabouts. Recommended! If you're not absolutely sure whether you could nap right about now, put one of these puppies on you, and you'll be waking up a few hours later thinking "Geez, how'd it get dark so early?".


I am going to look into one as well. I need something like this. I have had sleeping issues for a long time. Supposed to go to a sleep clinic to get my sleep analyzed but when that will happen who knows. I end up either having an edible or a sleeping pill before I will sleep. If I don’t I will be up all night and a real grumpy person the next day. It’s my own personal hell.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Hi my name is random and this is my friend no less.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> View attachment 370201


Cool stove


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## butterknucket

Sunscreen fail


----------



## Verne

"Tanoflouge" in the making.


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> View attachment 370261


Looks like you are about to call out "Right ball! Left ball!"


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> Looks like you are about to call out "Right ball! Left ball!"


I was likely about to grab my two brothers and bang them together until they got pissed off enough to fight each other.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> View attachment 370261


Is that you on the right?


----------



## Lola

Sitting here listening to the birds chirp. There is one particular bird that singing an amazing riff in descending triplets. I actually counted it out. Another bird is doing random chirps which fits in perfectly with the one doing the shredding. Ideas for songs. Going to try something like this this afternoon. Too much time on my hands. Lol Might as well enjoy it. Back to work next Monday. I know as soon as I get back I will start complaining about how much I dislike my job. Never happy are we? The benefits out way the disgruntled complaining.

Cheezy I just ran across this song. Did we play this one? It sounds so familiar. Something else to relearn.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> View attachment 370261


Let me guess. Christmas’s morning with your new Christmas pjs on. I love these black and white oldies. Sometimes I wish we could turn back time. You guys look so happy and excited especially your other brother on the end. Look at the gleam in his eyes and that smile. Lol


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Let me guess. Christmas’s morning with your new Christmas pjs on. I love these black and white oldies. Sometimes I wish we could turn back time. You guys look so happy and excited especially your other brother on the end. Look at the gleam in his eyes and that smile. Lol



That smile may have dimished when he found the lump of cat litter I put in his stocking.....

Nah I wouldn't have done that.....as far as anyone knows.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


I have this album and I love it. Some really amazing stuff on it!


----------



## Lola

Dave was such an athletic front man back in the day!


----------



## Lola

Just found this Caddy. It’s gorgeous.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Dave was such an athletic front man back in the day!
> View attachment 370304


Front man? Yes.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Sitting here listening to the birds chirp. There is one particular bird that singing an amazing riff in descending triplets. I actually counted it out. Another bird is doing random chirps which fits in perfectly with the one doing the shredding. Ideas for songs. Going to try something like this this afternoon. Too much time on my hands. Lol Might as well enjoy it. Back to work next Monday. I know as soon as I get back I will start complaining about how much I dislike my job. Never happy are we? The benefits out way the disgruntled complaining.
> 
> Cheezy I just ran across this song. Did we play this one? It sounds so familiar. Something else to relearn.



yes, we DID play that! an oldie but a goody.

that's fast eddie clarke,(RIP)
a bad-ass with a pedegree of sorts. you know he was in the original line up of motor head, right?
if you listen to his motorhead stuff, and then the fastway stuff, you can kinda tell where he's coming from. he's got a unique sort of energy in his playing. _say what you will_, but there was only one fast eddie clarke


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Dave was such an athletic front man back in the day!
> View attachment 370304


diamond dave was a great frontman back in the van halen 1 days. the most recent dave is...different. but, we all get old, and life changes us differently


----------



## Midnight Rider

Lola said:


> Sitting here listening to the birds chirp. There is one particular bird that singing an amazing riff in descending triplets. I actually counted it out. Another bird is doing random chirps which fits in perfectly with the one doing the shredding. Ideas for songs. Going to try something like this this afternoon. Too much time on my hands. Lol Might as well enjoy it. Back to work next Monday. I know as soon as I get back I will start complaining about how much I dislike my job. Never happy are we? The benefits out way the disgruntled complaining.
> 
> Cheezy I just ran across this song. Did we play this one? It sounds so familiar. Something else to relearn.


I swear the person who wrote Canada's national anthem had listened to the White-thoated Sparrow that seems to sing "My Sweet - Canada - Canada - Canada",... or is my THC content to high?


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> It's badged as a 347 (5.686 ltr)?
> View attachment 369962


Thanks @laristotle lol, I couldn’t stop thinking of how the badging was wrong so I did some research and a engine upgrade to the 6.2 L(379 c.I,) v8 and made a new badge. I also sold the other 2 fox body mustangs I had and kept the blue one . Blue is my favourite colour so yeah and I also upgraded the rims .









I with you could tint your lights in the game but maybe on the new one.


----------



## laristotle

It's close to twenty years since I last played video games.
My favourite was Grand Turismo on a Sony Playstation 1.
I acquired gold licenses for all the tracks and my garage was full with all the cars available.


----------



## Lola

Midnight Rider said:


> I swear the person who wrote Canada's national anthem had listened to the White-thoated Sparrow that seems to sing "My Sweet - Canada - Canada - Canada",... or is my THC content to high?


That was amazing.

This is interesting too. I had to have an MRI the other day. I am very claustrophobic so to keep my mind occupied I try to put riffs together in my head from the sounds I am hearing. I have had a few before.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I found out my key switch is in Quebec and my neutral switch is in Ontario, I was also basically told that I was incapable of doing a garden for a senior today ( oh well ) and I was told to pet a dog 😂. I guess Abby saw me in the back yard and started going crazy. Abby needs to be the Centre of attention at all times maybe the next time I see her I’ll grab a picture.


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Today I found out my key switch is in Quebec and my neutral switch is in Ontario, I was also basically told that I was incapable of doing a garden for a senior today ( oh well ) and I was told to pet a dog 😂. I guess Abby saw me in the back yard and started going crazy. Abby needs to be the Centre of attention at all times maybe the next time I see her I’ll grab a picture.


Don’t pay attention to anyone who has negative sh*t to say to you! As long as you tried your best, who cares.


----------



## Lola

OMG it’s migraine season. I have had two horrible episodes back to back this week. I am ready to call it quits. I have never experienced pain like this before. Yesterday was a nightmare. I can’t live through this anymore. I have my medication which is one of the newer meds(Maxalt) and I get Botox injections in my head and neck. The monthly numbers are coming down slowly but the pain is just this side of unbearable.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Don’t pay attention to anyone who has negative sh*t to say to you! As long as you tried your best, who cares.


The fact is I pretty much hate gardening lol so it really doesn’t bother me. If needed I will do it but I cringe as soon has my hands touch the dirt lol.


----------



## greco

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

Midnight Rider said:


> I swear the person who wrote Canada's national anthem had listened to the White-thoated Sparrow that seems to sing "My Sweet - Canada - Canada - Canada",... or is my THC content to high?


Because my wife spends a small fortune on feeding the birds of various sizes and shapes we have a lot of great singers in the neighborhood.

I've never heard that particular call, but it's a pretty one.

The Orioles sound nice. The Red Winged Blackbirds are loud as F$#k.

Blue Jays are great looking but have pretty harsh voices.

When the traffic noise and the din of people running gas mowers et cetera dies down for a few minutes, sometimes it's quite nice.


----------



## Paul Running

We have lots of Robins and Mourning doves, up-beat mixed with melancholy.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> We have lots of Robins and Mourning doves, up-beat mixed with melancholy.


We have plenty of Mourning Doves. Funny to watch them. I think the Yellow Finches, Orioles and Hummingbirds are among our favourites.
Woodpeckers and Grosbeaks are also very pretty.


----------



## Paul Running

Grosbeaks are very attractive...sturdy-looking bird.


----------



## Milkman

This remains one of my favourite bird pictures. Just a Starling, but he was giving the trail camera the evil eye as he came in for a landing (please don't mind the folliage).


----------



## Milkman

And this one. Considering these are just cell phone shots...we've come a long way.


----------



## Paul Running

King vultures on the beach, Jaco, Costa Rica...closest that I ever got to a vulture. The Turkey Vultures in our area are very timid.
.


----------



## Mooh

Onion bread.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Guitar101

Paul Running said:


> King vultures on the beach, Jaco, Costa Rica...closest that I ever got to a vulture. The Turkey Vultures in our area are very timid.
> .
> View attachment 370441
> 
> 
> These were sitting on my barn roof a couple of years ago. A couple of them have their wings spread which they do to regulate their temperature and dry their wings.


----------



## Paul Running

They aren't the prettiest of birds but they sure know how to sail...their thermal flight is exceptional.


----------



## allthumbs56

silvertonebetty said:


> Thanks @laristotle lol, I couldn’t stop thinking of how the badging was wrong so I did some research and a engine upgrade to the 6.2 L(379 c.I,) v8 and made a new badge. I also sold the other 2 fox body mustangs I had and kept the blue one . Blue is my favourite colour so yeah and I also upgraded the rims .
> View attachment 370330
> 
> 
> I with you could tint your lights in the game but maybe on the new one.


Love the colour.

I know you've already changed your engine specs but maybe you should take a look at a Shelby engine such as the GT500 4.6L or the 5.2L Predator (760 HP), rather than the 379 - which, I believe, is only used in trucks.


----------



## cheezyridr

greco said:


> View attachment 370422


this is a perfect example of why the moderators here are fucking bullshit. i got censored for a cartoon, but you post actual ass, and it's just fine.


----------



## silvertonebetty

allthumbs56 said:


> Love the colour.
> 
> I know you've already changed your engine specs but maybe you should take a look at a Shelby engine such as the GT500 4.6L or the 5.2L Predator (760 HP), rather than the 379 - which, I believe, is only used in trucks.


If the option was there I would in a heartbeat


----------



## Verne

cheezyridr said:


> this is a perfect example of why the moderators here are fucking bullshit. i got censored for a cartoon, but you post actual ass, and it's just fine.


Looks like a little side boob going on as well. That cartoon you posted wasn't all that risque by the standards of today. Maybe back when Blondie was a weekly comic it was considered racey.........but nothing like most of today's memes.


----------



## silvertonebetty

David who runs a small engine repair shop was going on how my old Ford lawnmower was in back of his building and it’s sad to see a once machine in such bad shape .














even with the other oneI’m not sure it be worth your time trying to fix one up


----------



## mhammer

Mooh said:


> View attachment 370453
> 
> 
> Onion bread.


Nice. Where are the onions and how were they incorporated?


----------



## mhammer

Well, we're down a bunny. We adopted a pair of cottontails that came into the yard, 3 weeks ago. They have grown considerably, and are easily 3x their original size. The ears are bigger and longer, the head much smaller in relation to the body, the legs much stronger, and their behavioural repertoire has expanded considerably. I had to make first one, and then another and another enclosure for them, the third one being a 2-storey job for outside, with a flexible duct hose providing an ersatz "tunnel" leading from the ground floor to the 2nd storey.

They do the brunt of their eating after dark. I chop up a mess of kale and cabbage leaves and stuff it in a jar lying on its side, with carrot sticks shoved between the kale and the wall of the jar. They learned to eat from the jar, and in the morning it is empty, and their food pellet dish is half gone, with a pile of pooplets in exchange. I'll pluck a handful of assorted long grasses from around the property and stick it in the cage. Sometimes they eat it, partly out of curiosity, but mostly they just seem to like sitting on it. Apple peels and banana slices are favorites.

One of the pair is fairly calm, inquisitive, and not all that easily spooked. The other one became frantic easily, and in the last 3 days was just breaking our hearts. We could watch them in the hutch from the kitchen window. The nervous one was engaged in perseverative behaviour pacing back and forth endlessly along one side-wall of the hutch. And while its hutch-mate was calmly checking the joint out and going up and down the tunnel, or eating and relaxing in the corner, the nervous one was just doing this repetitive back and forth. It's a decent sized hutch, but the area it selected only provided about 18" of space to go back and forth so it seemed like it was pivoting like a metronome at times. Clearly it wasn't happy.

We had talked about letting it go, but I was still a little concerned about whether it was ready to fend for itself and avoid danger. It was a rainy and slightly chilly day today so I thought maybe I'd release it tomorrow. Well, I went to bring the pair inside to be warm and dry and the nervous one made the decision for me leaping over me and onto the grass. It ran around frantically for a few minutes, even running back towards me, before scampering off somewhere.

So now we're down to one, but it shows signs of becoming relatively tame. Time will tell. We let our old pet rabbit have the run of the house, and wouldn't mind doing so for this one eventually. But for now, as much as it has grown in the past 3 weeks, it is still small enough to fit into some awkward and dangerous spaces our old rabbit was too large to fit into. But it eats well.


----------



## laristotle

Taming a wild animal is not that easy, or recommended.
The bunny that comes through our yard has grown as well. It's become used to me and has approached maybe within 5 feet.
My wife will shoo it off because of the flowers they take a taste from, but they come back.


----------



## mhammer

I have to laugh. The floor of the hutch is about a foot or so off the ground. In the last two days, we've seen the various neighbourhood rodents coming by and trying to figure out how to get inside and at those food pellets, Yesterday the local chipmunk kept jumping up from different directions to try and get in, but to no avail. A few days ago, one of the red squirrels was jumping onto the hutch mesh with a "What you doin' in my town, buddy?" attitude. This morning there was our local black squirrel underneath the hutch, standing and stretching as far as it could, and then falling over because it couldn't quite balance itself. Looked drunk. Jeez animals can be stupid when it comes to wire mesh.


----------



## Mooh

mhammer said:


> Nice. Where are the onions and how were they incorporated?


Using a standard white bread recipe with the bread maker, I use maple syrup instead of sugar, peanut butter instead of shortening, almond milk, no salt (there will be lots in the peanut butter), and a medium size cooking onion chopped. It all goes in at the same time. Sometimes I will flash the onion in the microwave to soften it up first but didn’t with this loaf. It will rise to the lid.

Sometimes I’ll add a teaspoon of garlic salt and a tablespoon of steak spice. It will rise less and be dense enough to cut up for croutons.


----------



## Midnight Rider

butterknucket said:


>


Yup,... sure looks like everyone was having a loose as a goose wonderful time,... couldn't think of more comfortable clothing to enjoy while at the beach or near the water,... those lucky kids.

I really feel I've missed something not having lived during that glorious urban time period,... those folks really new how to relax during a weekend.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Milkman said:


> This remains one of my favourite bird pictures. Just a Starling, but he was giving the trail camera the evil eye as he came in for a landing (please don't mind the folliage).
> 
> View attachment 370438


Awesome photo,... hopefully not eyeing up the buds, lol.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> Well, we're down a bunny.


i used to have a rabbit. he was the coolest. i don't know how to explain it, but if you knew this rabbit, you'd understand what i mean. something about him was very manly. i'm telling you, he was the james brown of bunnies. yet, at the same time, he was so soft you wanted to pet him all the time. the way he died, is one of those funny but not funny stories. either way, he was the coolest, i miss him, he was my buddy


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

So I woke to some barking. Really meaningful deep barking. One of the dogs remember what cupboard I put his frisbee in from 2 days ago. Frankie is sitting right in front of the exact cupboard. He has such a good memory. Better then mine and my husband’s most of the time. Lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

My key switch is in New Brunswick so it should be here Monday. And the neutral switch is in Toronto


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


>


Ah, hasenpfeffer.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> i used to have a rabbit. he was the coolest. i don't know how to explain it, but if you knew this rabbit, you'd understand what i mean. something about him was very manly. i'm telling you, he was the james brown of bunnies. yet, at the same time, he was so soft you wanted to pet him all the time. the way he died, is one of those funny but not funny stories. either way, he was the coolest, i miss him, he was my buddy


Cheezy, you can't post a vague-yet-provocative comment about how he died, AND post a picture like that. There is a need for some details or a different picture, or else one can easily come to the conclusion "I put the lid on, turned up the heat, but forgot to check what was in the pot.".

Having spent an hour up close with James Brown, I thought he had the most blindingly white and perfect teeth I'd ever seen. But I doubt he ever had to gnaw on hard things to wear them down and keep them a reasonable length. 😉 

Our late furry friend Bruce was also pretty cool. He watched hockey and football games with me. Don't know what he *saw*, given their sideways-biased eyes, but he'd park himself halfway between me and the TV, facing the screen. Litter-trained, he knew to skootch down to the basement to do his business, and then hopped back upstairs to be sociable.


----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> Using a standard white bread recipe with the bread maker, I use maple syrup instead of sugar, peanut butter instead of shortening, almond milk, no salt (there will be lots in the peanut butter), and a medium size cooking onion chopped. It all goes in at the same time. Sometimes I will flash the onion in the microwave to soften it up first but didn’t with this loaf. It will rise to the lid.
> 
> Sometimes I’ll add a teaspoon of garlic salt and a tablespoon of steak spice. It will rise less and be dense enough to cut up for croutons.


Have you tried using natural sugar free peanut butter?


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> Cheezy, you can't post a vague-yet-provocative comment about how he died, AND post a picture like that. There is a need for some details or a different picture, or else one can easily come to the conclusion "I put the lid on, turned up the heat, but forgot to check what was in the pot.".
> 
> Having spent an hour up close with James Brown, I thought he had the most blindingly white and perfect teeth I'd ever seen. But I doubt he ever had to gnaw on hard things to wear them down and keep them a reasonable length. 😉
> 
> Our late furry friend Bruce was also pretty cool. He watched hockey and football games with me. Don't know what he *saw*, given their sideways-biased eyes, but he'd park himself halfway between me and the TV, facing the screen. Litter-trained, he knew to skootch down to the basement to do his business, and then hopped back upstairs to be sociable.












i couldn't sit down without him climbing up on my shoulder. that's where he always wanted to hang out. 
but how did he die? not in the pot. one night, i had to go to a union meeting. it was a contract vote, so i knew i was not going to return until late. before leaving, i discovered bunz was bad sick, and fixin to die. he had green stuff coming out of his eyes and nose and mouth. he was burnin hot, and having seizures. i didn't want him to suffer, so i was going to fill the tub, and hold him under until he died. the wife told me i was cruel, and wouldn't allow it. she claimed he might get better, after all. i told her if he died, i would bury him in the ravine when i got home. when i finally did return, i looked for my buddy. he was nowhere to be found. i said to the wife "where is he?" she said "i could tell he wasn't going to make it". well ok, i told you that before i left, where is he? "i put him in a shoe box." oh, ok, where is the box? 
(do you see how i have to pull everything from her like tinsel from a cat's ass?) she said "i put it down the garbage chute". i said are you fucking kidding me? i told you i was going to bury him! she says, he was smelling bad and she didn't want him in the apt. i said when did he die? she said, "i don't know, i could tell he wasn't going to make it"
translation: she put him ALIVE in a shoebox, then put him down the garbage chute, from the 4th floor. 
somehow, me ending his suffering and giving him a proper burial was cruel, but her tossing him alive in a box and throwing him away like so much garbage was not. his last moments were in a box, falling 5 floors to a garbage compactor that was filled with rats. after that, between me and my closest friends, any time something seemed inevitably disastrous, we would say "bunny ain't gonna make it".


----------



## Doug Gifford

We had two rabbits that my wife snuck into the house. The first one, a kid in her class (she's a teacher) brought in for show and tell or something. It was tiny and filthy and when the kid offered it to her… you know. The second came from the humane society as company for the first.

Very cute but they chew stuff if you let them roam the house and the cage smells like the circus. Ultimately the most interesting thing about most rabbits is how they die. Our house, after kids and hamsters/rabbits/budgies is mercifully pet-free. My wife keeps the three horses somewhere else…


----------



## Mooh

butterknucket said:


> Have you tried using natural sugar free peanut butter?


Actually, yes, but don't have any right now. Typically I use whatever magically appears in Mrs. Mooh's pantry. I often use honey instead of maple syrup, both of which are local. One of my students used to sometimes pay me with maple syrup, usually a 40 oz rum bottle. He's given up his sugar bush though. Meanwhile one of my younger charges has started a honey business with his grandfather and I just got $10 worth last week.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> i couldn't sit down without him climbing up on my shoulder. that's where he always wanted to hang out.
> but how did he die? not in the pot. one night, i had to go to a union meeting. it was a contract vote, so i knew i was not going to return until late. before leaving, i discovered bunz was bad sick, and fixin to die. he had green stuff coming out of his eyes and nose and mouth. he was burnin hot, and having seizures. i didn't want him to suffer, so i was going to fill the tub, and hold him under until he died. the wife told me i was cruel, and wouldn't allow it. she claimed he might get better, after all. i told her if he died, i would bury him in the ravine when i got home. when i finally did return, i looked for my buddy. he was nowhere to be found. i said to the wife "where is he?" she said "i could tell he wasn't going to make it". well ok, i told you that before i left, where is he? "i put him in a shoe box." oh, ok, where is the box?
> (do you see how i have to pull everything from her like tinsel from a cat's ass?) she said "i put it down the garbage chute". i said are you fucking kidding me? i told you i was going to bury him! she says, he was smelling bad and she didn't want him in the apt. i said when did he die? she said, "i don't know, i could tell he wasn't going to make it"
> translation: she put him ALIVE in a shoebox, then put him down the garbage chute, from the 4th floor.
> somehow, me ending his suffering and giving him a proper burial was cruel, but her tossing him alive in a box and throwing him away like so much garbage was not. his last moments were in a box, falling 5 floors to a garbage compactor that was filled with rats. after that, between me and my closest friends, any time something seemed inevitably disastrous, we would say "bunny ain't gonna make it".


Fits the criteria of "not funny" more than the criteria of "funny". But I can see why you live alone now.

As for chewing stuff, we lost our internet connection several times due to chewed cables. The worst offense was when Bruce chewed through the 26 wire cable that connected my GK-1 pickup to the GM-70 "synth brain". Now *that* was a serious splicing job. But why chew wires? Clearly they don't taste good. My sense is that, when you live much of your life in burrows and tunnels, there is a tendency for things growing above your burrow to have roots dangling down from the ceiling of your tunnel. And the way you get rid of them, so as to expedite your movement through tunnels in the event of threat, is to chew the damn things up and away. So anything that even remotely resembles roots gets "the treatment".

Instinct is one tough little bugger to wrestle to the ground. This classic, and easy-to-read, paper in the history of psychology illustrates one couple's struggles with trying to clear that hurdle when training animals for commercial purposes. Classics in the History of Psychology -- Breland & Breland (1961) (NOTE: _The title is a tongue in cheek reference to B.F. Skinner's book "The Behavior of Organisms". The authors' experience with trying to apply Skinnerian principles to animals who had simply not read the book, prompted a bit of a revolution in thinking within those who studied and theorized about learning. Skinner wasn't "wrong", as such, just incomplete._)


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> Fits the criteria of "not funny" more than the criteria of "funny". But I can see why you live alone now.
> 
> As for chewing stuff, we lost our internet connection several times due to chewed cables. The worst offense was when Bruce chewed through the 26 wire cable that connected my GK-1 pickup to the GM-70 "synth brain". Now *that* was a serious splicing job. But why chew wires? Clearly they don't taste good. My sense is that, when you live much of your life in burrows and tunnels, there is a tendency for things growing above your burrow to have roots dangling down from the ceiling of your tunnel. And the way you get rid of them, so as to expedite your movement through tunnels in the event of threat, is to chew the damn things up and away. So anything that even remotely resembles roots gets "the treatment".
> 
> Instinct is one tough little bugger to wrestle to the ground. This classic, and easy-to-read, paper in the history of psychology illustrates one couple's struggles with trying to clear that hurdle when training animals for commercial purposes. Classics in the History of Psychology -- Breland & Breland (1961) (NOTE: _The title is a tongue in cheek reference to B.F. Skinner's book "The Behavior of Organisms". The authors' experience with trying to apply Skinnerian principles to animals who had simply not read the book, prompted a bit of a revolution in thinking within those who studied and theorized about learning. Skinner wasn't "wrong", as such, just incomplete._)









 Why Rodents are Chewing up Car Wires and What You Can Do to Prevent it.


Every farmer knows that vermin nesting in a warm engine bay is yesterday’s news. What is troubling is the growing volume of online stories about rodents chewing up expensive wiring looms that keep Audis, Hondas, Toyotas and Volvos running




www.wheels.ca





"_Some are blaming the auto industry’s shift to wire insulation made from soy, as well as rice husks, wood, peanut oil, corn and other sugars. Critics charge that plant-based plastics give off a faint vanilla smell when warm, turning vehicles into a moveable feast for pests_ "


----------



## Paul Running

W


cheezyridr said:


> "_Some are blaming the auto industry’s shift to wire insulation made from soy, as well as rice husks, wood, peanut oil, corn and other sugars. Critics charge that plant-based plastics give off a faint vanilla smell when warm, turning vehicles into a moveable feast for pests_ "


That's usually a write-off for most automobiles or at least it used to be any major damage to the auto's wiring harness was defaulted a write-off. I bought my first car that way. I used to tag along with this lad that could visit the write-off yard and bid on them. I got a chance to bid and I noticed a few fire units from electrical fires so I figured it was a safe bet...most of these cars were in great shape, except the wiring was toast. I then realized that it would be too costly for the insurance to sub it to an auto-electrician...there weren't many auto electricians back in the early 70s. Anyways, I'm ramblin' here but I also realised at that moment that I had the confidence to go for this venture. It was a 1972 Peugeot 304, I won it for $351 and it floored me. I learnt a lot that summer about wiring diagrams...takes a slightly different view when you are more familiar with circuit schematics.
Point is it's probably a write off and there would be just too much liability for a prudent agent to have it repaired.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I spent the day with my friend, I know it may not sound like much but I really enjoy the one on one even if there's nothing really said just a few hours watching TV together.


----------



## zontar




----------



## silvertonebetty

I'm really liking Spotify there's lots to choose from I am amazed at how old their music selection goes to. I have a few Playlist 30 hours of oldies (pre 50s), 29 hours of old county ( earnest tubb,hank snow ect that generation of country) ,79 hours of Christian music and 3 hours of modern county (80s to now). I really enjoy the early jazz stuff.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

I met the fella in charge of my four wheeler today . Ironically my friend had to help the fella’s young fella with a car radio system. The mechanic did not seem very impressed to have such a old machine roll in. I can see his point of view though, like who wants to work on a old bike but sometimes you have to ignore what a blue book value. And I have an set number in my head on what I’m willing to spend.


----------



## Verne

You're too old to play gigs when:

1. It becomes more important to find a place on stage for your fan than your amp.
2. Your gig clothes make you look like ...George Burns out for a round of golf or Dolly Parton with no bosom.
3. All your fans leave by 9:30 p.m.
4. All you want from groupies is a foot massage and back rub.
5. You love taking the elevator because you can sing along with most of your set-list.
6. Instead of a fifth member, your band wants to spring for a roadie.
7. You lost the directions to the gig.
8. You need your glasses to see the amp settings.
9. You've thrown out your back jumping off the stage.
10. You feel like heck before the gig even starts.
11. The waitress is your daughter!
12. You stop the set because your ibuprofen fell behind the speakers.
13. Most of your crowd just sways in their seats.
14. You find your drink tokens from last month's gig in your guitar case.
15. You refuse to play without earplugs.
16. You ask the club owner if you can start at 8:30 instead of 9:30.
17. You check the TV schedule before booking a gig.
18. Your gig stool has a back.
19. You're related to at least one member in the band.
20. You don't let anyone sit in.
21. You need a nap before the gig.
22. After the third set, you bug the club owner to let you quit early.
23. During the breaks, you now go to the van to lie down.
24. You prefer a music stand with a light.
25. You don't recover until Tuesday afternoon.
26. You hope the host's speech lasts forever
27. You buy amps considering their weight and not their tone or "cool" factor.
28. Feeling guilty looking at hot women at the audience, 'cause they're younger than your daughter.
29. You can remember seven different club names for the same location.
30. You have a hazy memory of the days when you could work 10 gigs in 7 days and could physically do it!
31. Your date couldn't make it because she couldn't find a babysitter for the grandkids.
32. The set list has to be in 20 point type..
33. Your drug of choice is now coffee…
34. It seems impossible to find stage shoes with decent arch support.


----------



## Stephenlouis

this is our day







s


----------



## Verne

Coool!!! Is that actually your shirt??


----------



## silvertonebetty

My key switch should be in today. And I should find out what’s wrong with it today or tomorrow since the hauled it into the shop Saturday.


----------



## Lola

HAPPY Father’s Day. You’re all heroes in my boo


----------



## silvertonebetty

My key switch is in and the neutral switch is in Quebec


----------



## Milkman

Amanda made this for me for Father's Day.

It's like a little stream frozen in time for me to stare at. Stones from Lake Huron. Beautiful.


----------



## Milkman

It's actually a smooth surface and food safe by the way. There are a few stones protruding which gives it some depth, but mostly it's like a table top.


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> It's actually a smooth surface and food safe by the way. There are a few stones protruding which gives it some depth, but mostly it's like a table top.
> 
> View attachment 370886


That's wicked cool!


----------



## mhammer

"Finish your vegetables!"
"Not now, I'm meditating."


----------



## Milkman

I swear I just didn’t see the broccoli.


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> Amanda made this for me for Father's Day.
> 
> It's like a little stream frozen in time for me to stare at. Stones from Lake Huron. Beautiful.


Never met your daughter, but I like her. Very nice gift.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Never met your daughter, but I like her. Very nice gift.


Thank you.

She spent half the time apologizing because it wasn't 100% finished and needed a little buffing but she wanted to give it to me anyway.

Frankly I'm embarrassed to receive Father's Day gifts. I feel woefully inadequate as a conventional father.


----------



## allthumbs56

It's been a long time since my kids gave me rocks for Father's Day 😊


----------



## mhammer

I'm assuming the "water" in your food/meditation tray is lucite, acrylic, epoxy, or some similar clear molding/casting compound. A few questions:
1) Is it poured in one single "layer"?
2) How long does something like that take to cure?
3) Does it stink while it cures?


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> I'm assuming the "water" in your food/meditation tray is lucite, acrylic, epoxy, or some similar clear molding/casting compound. A few questions:
> 1) Is it poured in one single "layer"?
> 2) How long does something like that take to cure?
> 3) Does it stink while it cures?


I'd have to ask Amanda some of that. I know she has to pour it in multiple layers to reduce bubbling and cracking.

I've never been present while she does resin. I've seen her do the acrylic pours (painting).

I'll ask her.

This is the base material.









ArtResin - Epoxy Resin - Clear - Non-Toxic - 2 gal (1 gal resin + 1 gal hardener) (7.57 L) : Amazon.ca: Home


ArtResin - Epoxy Resin - Clear - Non-Toxic - 2 gal (1 gal resin + 1 gal hardener) (7.57 L) : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> Amanda made this for me for Father's Day.
> 
> It's like a little stream frozen in time for me to stare at. Stones from Lake Huron. Beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 370878
> 
> 
> View attachment 370879


That’s cool. In assuming Amanda’s your daughter.


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> That’s cool. In assuming Amanda’s your daughter.


Thanks,

Yes, she's my second born of four, also the mother of my Grand daughter.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s official my stomach issues have gotten to a new level of “ I hate you jared” having ibs is not fun and now I guess something as stupid as bacon grease and kettle cooked chips are enough to set my stomach off. Hopefully it settles down to get some sleep tonight


----------



## Milkman

Sorry weird duplipost.


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s official my stomach issues have gotten to a new level of “ I hate you jared” having ibs is not fun and now I guess something as stupid as bacon grease and kettle cooked chips are enough to set my stomach off. Hopefully it settles down to get some sleep tonight


Drink prune juice, just don't drink too much. I've had stomach and digestion issues for year and it helps.


----------



## SWLABR

butterknucket said:


> Drink prune juice,* just don't drink too much*. I've had stomach and digestion issues for year and it helps.


@silvertonebetty: This is very, very important!!! I cannot stress enough how much you need to resist the urge to drink more, thinking the first dose isn't working. Trust me it is, and if you drink more, there will be a violent end!


----------



## silvertonebetty

SWLABR said:


> @silvertonebetty: This is very, very important!!! I cannot stress enough how much you need to resist the urge to drink more, thinking the first dose isn't working. Trust me it is, and if you drink more, there will be a violent end!


If only that was the way my issues where like. Prune juice would probably send me to the hospital. And yes too much laxatives can be deadly


----------



## SWLABR

silvertonebetty said:


> If only that was the way my issues where like. Prune juice would probably send me to the hospital. And yes too much laxatives can be deadly


True. IBS is way different than “a little irregular”.

I was in a band with a guy with IBS. There some nights we had to play without him.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## JBFairthorne

I was working nearby today so I stopped at Johnny’s Hamburgers at Sheppard & VP today. It’s been years. It was nice to see nothing had changed flavour wise. It wasn’t busy so I didn’t get the hurry up and order buddy routine. If you’ve been there you know exactly what I mean.

The price aren’t what I remember though!


----------



## silvertonebetty

So I called the shop today and I asked if there was any progress and the receptionist was like “ just wait I believe they are working on it right now” so when she got back she said “ they have the head off and doing some test to see if it is valves that is the problem “ so hopefully tomorrow I’d know. I told her “ I’m not in a rush to get it back I’m just anxious about the cost “ at the worst case scenario it needs a complete rebuild and it’s $55 an hour for labour. So 9 hours is $495 , a estimate cost from what I can figure out from research I did Is about $4-500
So $995 plus 15% taxes is approx $1145.25.
But I look at it like this “ if it does need the complete overhaul I’d honestly think it would be worth it “ let’s look at pros and cons

pros
The frame is basically mint
Everything besides the low beams work
Good tires
Basically would have a new engine.
I’d still be under 2 grand
I have accessories for it
Many hours of time to enjoy it
Can be a big help to my dad in the fall doing soil sampling
Gives me more independence
It’s registered in my name
I’ll know what I have and know how it was treated 
And there would be many more years of driving it 


cons
Well I’ll be out of my savings 😂
I’d have to look for a new one
It’s hard to find a four wheeler
No $1000 four wheeler will the paperwork
You’d more than likely have to do work if you find a new bike
Mom’s place would become so boring.

and let’s face it what would I do will $1100
Probably buy another guitar and I don’t need that . Between the Taylor 810 , guild starfire v , my custom thinline telecaster and my old Mesa what would I need?


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> If only that was the way my issues where like. Prune juice would probably send me to the hospital. And yes too much laxatives can be deadly


I didn't mean for you to use it as a laxative. I find it helps with digestions issues. Just don't drink too much of it. A little goes a long way.


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> I didn't mean for you to use it as a laxative. I find it helps with digestions issues. Just don't drink too much of it. A little goes a long way.


Oh . We actually made brownies ones out of prunes and they weren’t bad


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> Oh . We actually made brownies ones out of prunes and they weren’t bad


My mom used to make prune squares that were surprisingly good. I called them good morning bars because if you eat enough of them you'll have a *good morning*.

Sometimes I called them little shitters.

Making brownies out of prunes is just wrong.


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> and let’s face it what would I do will $1100
> Probably buy another guitar and I don’t need that . Between the Taylor 810 , guild starfire v , my custom thinline telecaster and my old Mesa what would I need?


A nice Strat. 

You should post some pics of your Guild.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> A nice Strat.
> 
> You should post some pics of your Guild.


I haven’t posted pictures of my guild? And strat have one I need to rebuild








And yes those are tv Jones filtertrons!


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


When I used to see my old family physician He would sit there, ashtray on his desk and a smoke in his hand. This was in the 70’s I do believe. Incredible when I think about it now.


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> I haven’t posted pictures of my guild? And strat have one I need to rebuild
> View attachment 371089
> 
> And yes those are tv Jones filtertrons!


That's a nice guitar!

I'm not sure if I've played a Starfire, but they sure look cool.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> When I used to see my old family physician He would sit there, ashtray on his desk and a smoke in his hand. This was in the 70’s I do believe. Incredible when I think about it now.


I had a doctor in the early 90's who would chain smoke cigars in his office. Nice guy though and he had epic Brian May hair.


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> That's a nice guitar!
> 
> I'm not sure if I've played a Starfire, but they sure look cool.


I only got it because it was marked down to a grand from $2500


----------



## silvertonebetty

So I’m making a playlist on Spotify from those threads I made a few months back . In only starting page three of six and I’m already basically at four hours of music


----------



## silvertonebetty

Hahaha








These guys are so funny! " this is Leroy and thats Leroy behind the camera "


----------



## butterknucket

My grandmother always said she hated August. I realized it was because her father died in August, as well as both of her sisters and her brother. My grandmother would go on to die in August.


----------



## SWLABR

Just saw this license plate:

“SWEETANG”

Sweet Ang (Angie)
Sweet ‘thang
Wang dang sweet poontang

Wonder what they were going for.

My dirty mind went instantly to #3. Just sayin.


----------



## Diablo

SWLABR said:


> Just saw this license plate:
> 
> “SWEETANG”
> 
> Sweet Ang (Angie)
> Sweet ‘thang
> Wang dang sweet poontang
> 
> Wonder what they were going for.
> 
> My dirty mind went instantly to #3. Just sayin.


I want to see the car/driver.








Ive also known some people who would do something like that meaning Sweetan, G....like if their name is Gord Sweetan for example.
But usually the simplest answer is the correct one...sweet poontang.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I dropped the key switch and neutral switch off for the Honda and a mechanic was out there and talked about what happened. I need two valves, rings and a gasket set . And possibly a timing change tensioner . They are currently trying to figure out why the machine jumped it’s timing


----------



## Milkman

Diablo said:


> I want to see the car/driver.
> View attachment 371191


Some vanity plates are funny or interesting.

Some are just inside jokes that are meanaingless to all but a close group. Why put that on a plate? But meh, it's not my money.


----------



## Diablo

silvertonebetty said:


> I dropped the key switch and neutral switch off for the Honda and a mechanic was out there and talked about what happened. I need two valves, rings and a gasket set . And possibly a timing change tensioner . They are currently trying to figure out why the machine jumped it’s timing


that sucks...one of my cars needs a timing belt and tensioner change every 5 years. the belt usually doesnt fail, the tensioner does, and then what happened to you happens. its a stupid system.


----------



## Diablo

Milkman said:


> Some vanity plates are funny or interesting.
> 
> Some are just inside jokes that are meanaingless to all but a close group. Why put that on a plate? But meh, it's not my money.


ya I see a lot of them that make me think "you spent $300 for that incoherent nonsense?".
or its funny when they just get the make/model of the car....which usually is already on badges in multiple other places on the car. how many times does your car need to say MUSTANG on it?

but like you say, its their money to do with as they please./


----------



## SWLABR

Diablo said:


> I want to see the car/driver.
> View attachment 371191


Funny you should ask. I should have mentioned, it was on a (fairly) new, black Honda FIT. At the time of the original post, I had no idea who the driver was. 
I’m running errands, and I just saw it again at my next stop.
It’s and older white guy. Probably 60-65?? Unless he’s Italian, he probably isn’t “Ang”.


----------



## Milkman

Diablo said:


> ya I see a lot of them that make me think "you spent $300 for that incoherent nonsense?".
> or its funny when they just get the make/model of the car....which usually is already on badges in multiple other places on the car. how many times does your car need to say MUSTANG on it?
> 
> but like you say, its their money to do with as they please./


Yeah I enjoy a good chuckle when I see one that was cleverly thought out and can be deciphered.


----------



## SWLABR

Diablo said:


> ya I see a lot of them that make me think "you spent $300 for that incoherent nonsense?".
> or its funny when they just get the make/model of the car....which usually is already on badges in multiple other places on the car. how many times does your car need to say MUSTANG on it?
> 
> but like you say, its their money to do with as they please./


I once saw a vanity plate that said “INNY”. It was on an Audi.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Diablo said:


> that sucks...one of my cars needs a timing belt and tensioner change every 5 years. the belt usually doesnt fail, the tensioner does, and then what happened to you happens. its a stupid system.


Could always be worse


----------



## butterknucket

SWLABR said:


> Just saw this license plate:
> 
> “SWEETANG”
> 
> Sweet Ang (Angie)
> Sweet ‘thang
> Wang dang sweet poontang
> 
> Wonder what they were going for.
> 
> My dirty mind went instantly to #3. Just sayin.


I know a retired lawyer (later judge) who's license plate was I FYT 4U


----------



## Paul M

There used to be a BMW around Brantford with the license plate WAS HIS

I always chuckled.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

This is the Playlist you guys made almost 11 hours of 80s music


----------



## silvertonebetty

A song or two are really strange lol


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> A song or two are really strange lol


i thought it was interesting how there is both great music, as well as truly dreadful


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Menchi Katsu. Yummy


----------



## SWLABR

I'm guessing this guy lives in Waterloo... "H20-LOO"


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Menchi Katsu. Yummy
> 
> View attachment 371281


What are those and what is the sauce?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Yum


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> What are those and what is the sauce?


They're a Japanese apetizer which I often order when dining out.

The sauce is Tonkatsu which is a fruit sauce, tastes a bit like 4H or HP but a little different.









Menchi Katsu (Ground Meat Cutlet) メンチカツ


Breaded in panko breadcrumbs and deep fried to golden color, these Menchi Katsu (Japanese Ground Meat Cutlet) are one of popular yoshoku foods (western style Japanese food) in Japan.




www.justonecookbook.com


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> They're a Japanese apetizer which I often order when dining out.
> 
> The sauce is Tonkatsu which is a fruit sauce, tastes a bit like 4H or HP but a little different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menchi Katsu (Ground Meat Cutlet) メンチカツ
> 
> 
> Breaded in panko breadcrumbs and deep fried to golden color, these Menchi Katsu (Japanese Ground Meat Cutlet) are one of popular yoshoku foods (western style Japanese food) in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justonecookbook.com


I had a Japanese girlfriend many years ago, but I don't remember her mentioning anything like that. I got quite a crash course in sushi and sashimi though.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> I had a Japanese girlfriend many years ago, but I don't remember her mentioning anything like that. I got quite a crash course in sushi and sashimi though.


Well this would fall under Western style foods for the Japanese, so they probably don't eat it much over there. California rolls are another in that category I guess.

The funny thing is, most of my Japanese friends and colleagues will tell you that when it comes to salmon, we actually have better sashimi and sushi over here.


----------



## Diablo

butterknucket said:


> I know a retired lawyer (later judge) who's license plate was I FYT 4U


I know a guy on a car site Im on in the US with a Ferrari who got "FU 99PCT"....I think he said he explained it at the DMV that he went to Fordham University and got 99 % lol

thats a hard one to top. Balls of steel.


----------



## Diablo

silvertonebetty said:


> Could always be worse


Its certainly worse if it fails...But if it doesnt, its still approx a $4k maintenance bill about every 5 years, just for that one item.


----------



## Diablo

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 371259
> View attachment 371260
> View attachment 371261
> View attachment 371262
> 
> A song or two are really strange lol


I would really enjoy that playlist.
Its nice to see one where I recognize most of the songs.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Diablo said:


> Its certainly worse if it fails...But if it doesnt, its still approx a $4k maintenance bill about every 5 years, just for that one item.


Yeah


----------



## Lola

Got my second shot. Moderna this time. Pfizer first time. Interchangeable. They are both mRNA. 
I think that we’ll honestly getting a booster every year. Variants.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Got my second shot. Moderna this time. Pfizer first time. Interchangeable. They are both mRNA.
> I think that we’ll honestly getting a booster every year. Variants.


Congrats!

It will be two weeks on Monday since I received my second dose.

I just managed to move my wife's second dose up to next Friday.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Menchi Katsu. Yummy
> 
> View attachment 371281


They look delish. What’s in them?


----------



## butterknucket

Diablo said:


> I would really enjoy that playlist.
> Its nice to see one where I recognize most of the songs.


Whenever I see celebrity headlines now I always say to myself that I've never heard of any of these people.


----------



## butterknucket

If you drink a shot of your favourite spirit out of a coffee mug, is it a mugshot?


----------



## Paul Running

butterknucket said:


> If you drink a shot of your favourite spirit out of a coffee mug, is it a mugshot?


Not if you only have one...too many and you get shit-faced or a shot to the mug.


----------



## Mooh

(Unrelated to any previous post.)

For fuck’s sake already!

(Carry on.)


----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


> If you drink a shot of your favourite spirit out of a coffee mug, is it a mugshot?


What does that make a rimshot?


----------



## Verne

allthumbs56 said:


> What does that make a rimshot?


It's what you leave on the toilet after too many mugshots.


----------



## butterknucket

allthumbs56 said:


> What does that make a rimshot?


They say it tastes like shit.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I spent most of the day in bed. Then my blood pressure went through the roof and I haven’t been so light headed in such a long time. Anyhow I’m off to bed .


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> I spent most of the day in bed. Then my blood pressure went through the roof and I haven’t been so light headed in such a long time. Anyhow I’m off to bed .


Me too but much later then you I think. It’s 11:51 here. Have to get up for work. I think I am grateful to be back at work. Nah! Just kidding. Lol I was really starting to finally adapt to being at home. I got really lazy. Stayed in my pjs all day! Played my guitar every day. Did a bit of this a bit of that.


----------



## MarkM

You're to young for that, we know what you eat, you show us all the time. It is not processed crap, maybe a bit rich? You should seek a physician out and manage that!

@silvertonebetty


----------



## SWLABR

butterknucket said:


> If you drink a shot of your favourite spirit out of a coffee mug, is it a mugshot?


I take my mugshots on Zoom calls. To them, I’m sipping coffee out of my Led Zeppelin mug. But the secret is inside!


----------



## butterknucket

SWLABR said:


> I take my mugshots on Zoom calls. To them, I’m sipping coffee out of my Led Zeppelin mug. But the secret is inside!


I believe that's how it was on the Johnny Carson show.


----------



## SWLABR

butterknucket said:


> I believe that's how it was on the Johnny Carson show.


----------



## butterknucket

I wonder if condo prices in Miami are suddenly a lot cheaper?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> You're to young for that, we know what you eat, you show us all the time. It is not processed crap, maybe a bit rich? You should seek a physician out and manage that!
> 
> @silvertonebetty


Oh I’ve all ready been there lol actually I think I had a fever and when I went to bed i noticed I forgot my morning meds including blood pressure and stuff and I actually don’t eat a whole lot . And try to stay away from processed stuff due to the salt content . I’m also unbelievably low low tolerance to the heat


----------



## silvertonebetty

Well today I’m feeling better. My stomach is still sore but that will come in time . Always dose .


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

My arm is really sore today. A little bit of a delayed reaction. I didn’t really sleep. I felt like I had a touch of the flu. Apparently delayed symptoms can happen.


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> View attachment 371500


@Mooh I found the location of this carving and am wondering what it represents. Thanks.


----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> View attachment 371500


Someone's going to want that taken down.


----------



## Verne

butterknucket said:


> Someone's going to want that taken down.


I see a bagpiper. Why would the Scot's want that taken down?


----------



## Lola




----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


> Someone's going to want that taken down.


It looks like someone tried to burn him at the stump... so to speak.



Verne said:


> I see a bagpiper.


Possibly


----------



## Lola

A 65 Corvette forgotten in a barn for over 30 years. Gorgeous!


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Someone's going to want that taken down.


Why? I don’t see any reason too.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Why? I don’t see any reason too.


All reason went out the window a long time ago.


----------



## Mooh

greco said:


> @Mooh I found the location of this carving and am wondering what it represents. Thanks.





butterknucket said:


> Someone's going to want that taken down.


It's a bagpiper carved into the stump remaining of a tree taken out by the tornado of 10 years ago. It is slowly succumbing to rot and decay, erosion and the slow march of time. There is a deep local history of the Scots here. Like many other things, it will give way to history. In the meantime, I will acknowledge it often as I didn't really know any of my Scots ancestors except my mother.


----------



## butterknucket

My hair is starting to look like a bad 70's newscaster.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> My hair is starting to look like a bad 70's newscaster.


You will be able to get a haircut on Wednesday.

Got to get my Busking permit this week. I have just given up on being in a band. I have had some amazing experiences. Some not so good. I won’t have others to deal with anymore except for me.

I just need to find a way to get all my stuff portable. I will carry my guitar but it’s my speaker , amp and stool. I think a rolling luggage rack might work. Any ideas? Oh ya I will be travelling on the Go Train.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Not likely. Every barber will be booked for weeks.


----------



## laristotle

Bet you wish that you would've owned a flowbee now, eh?!


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> Not likely. Every barber will be booked for weeks.


But if you go into a Magic Cuts or First choice it’s first come first served. Better then nothing until you can see a proper barber or not.


----------



## SWLABR

butterknucket said:


> My hair is starting to look like a bad 70's newscaster.


I’m getting the Trudeau references again.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I’m not so sure. I think appointments are required for all haircuts now whether they normally take walk-ins or not. At least, that’s the way it was the last time the lockdown ended.

If a haircut is a priority…I would start making calls now, with the expectation of waiting 2-3 weeks.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> You will be able to get a haircut on Wednesday.
> 
> Got to get my Busking permit this week. I have just given up on being in a band. I have had some amazing experiences. Some not so good. I won’t have others to deal with anymore except for me.
> 
> I just need to find a way to get all my stuff portable. I will carry my guitar but it’s my speaker , amp and stool. I think a rolling luggage rack might work. Any ideas? Oh ya I will be travelling on the Go Train.


Yep, but I also don't want to wait in line for a few hours. 

Years of gigging has taught me to travel as light as possible. What kind of amp are you using for busking? What kind of stool? Light folding stools work well enough.


----------



## butterknucket

JBFairthorne said:


> I’m not so sure. I think appointments are required for all haircuts now whether they normally take walk-ins or not. At least, that’s the way it was the last time the lockdown ended.
> 
> If a haircut is a priority…I would start making calls now, with the expectation of waiting 2-3 weeks.


I'm going to make my first attempt at cutting it myself.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Bet you wish that you would've owned a flowbee now, eh?!


Ha! I looked a while ago to see if those were still available.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I cut my own hair for years. It’s not that tough. Some good clippers, all the same length, 1/2 inch or whatever, a trim around the ears. Tue only tricky part is shaping the back, but I never had trouble finding someone willing to lend a hand. I’ve since grown out my hair and enjoy getting periodic cuts but if push comes to shove I’ll shave it again in a heartbeat. It’s hair, it’ll grow back.


----------



## butterknucket

As far as I know, barbershops are still walk in, but only a few people are allowed in at a time. You're free to wait outside until you're allowed in. You have to sign in with your name and phone number once inside.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> I'm going to make my first attempt at cutting it myself.


We need pictures! Lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

Wow I like this show . “Record of ragnarok” it’s gods against humans for the battle of life or death. And the humans are actual people that lived and died.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Yep, but I also don't want to wait in line for a few hours.
> 
> Years of gigging has taught me to travel as light as possible. What kind of amp are you using for busking? What kind of stool? Light folding stools work well enough.


This is my amp. Vox DA5. I have a folding stool.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> I have a folding stool.


Never had one of those before. I've had hard ones, and soft ones. I've even had loose ones when I had the flu, but never a folding one that I can remember.


----------



## zontar

My hair is not for amateurs to cut.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> This is my amp. Vox DA5. I have a folding stool.
> 
> View attachment 371581


I'm assuming that's battery operated?


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> I'm assuming that's battery operated?


Yes it is. 2 C cell batteries.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> You will be able to get a haircut on Wednesday.
> 
> Got to get my Busking permit this week. I have just given up on being in a band. I have had some amazing experiences. Some not so good. I won’t have others to deal with anymore except for me.
> 
> I just need to find a way to get all my stuff portable. I will carry my guitar but it’s my speaker , amp and stool. I think a rolling luggage rack might work. Any ideas? Oh ya I will be travelling on the Go Train.



i've had one of these for over a decade. it's taken a shit ton of abuse and is still going strong. 









Amazon.com: Harper Trucks Lightweight 400 lb Capacity Glass Filled Nylon Plastic Convertible Hand Truck and Dolly : Industrial & Scientific


Buy Harper Trucks Lightweight 400 lb Capacity Glass Filled Nylon Plastic Convertible Hand Truck and Dolly: Dollies - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## SWLABR

zontar said:


> My hair is not for amateurs to cut.


Yes, leave that the professionals. Perhaps a _team_ of professionals.


----------



## Paul Running

Average hearing loss as we age:


----------



## Verne

For myself and my fiance, we're opposite for hearing degradation. Her's is pretty bad in comparison. Mine is still really good. I do have acute hearing, so that may help with the loss factor. I can hear her music from her earbuds within 10ft of her. Her volume is a little louder since her hearing is a little more degraded, but I hear way too much. Glad to beat the odds on those charts.


----------



## Paul Running

My wife's hearing is much more sensitive than mine. Many times she'll hear sounds in the house that I do not hear, it's usually a high frequency sound from an appliance...probably high-frequency switching from a switch-mode power supply within the electronics.


----------



## Mooh

My tinnitus can rage one day and be unobtrusive the next, but it's always there, always. All you witchdoctors can fuck right off right now with your stupid fucking advice for it too, there is no cure. I kind of enjoy my annual visits with the audiologist as it's the only time I get an informed conversation about it. They don't advise me to sell my soul for essential oils and boil them over an open fire of imported English yew at midnight during a full moon, chanting some bogus appeal to the spirits while dancing naked smeared with mud from the Nile River. Right, that will cure tinnitus.






Is that a real poncho or is that a Sears poncho?


----------



## SWLABR

I suffer from tinnitus as well. Thankfully just the left ear. @Mooh is correct, there is no cure. You can only try to prevent/protect it from getting worse. That’s it! I had (very expensive) custom fit earplugs made by an audiologist I used when I played with a full band. With that group, I wasn’t able to sing. I can get away with an off the shelf earplug for acoustic gigs. And I really only need to put it in the left ear. And not all the time. A lot depends on the venues natural acoustics. But, I can sing in those low volume settings.


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> sell my soul for essential oils and boil them over an open fire of imported English yew at midnight during a full moon, chanting some bogus appeal to the spirits while dancing naked smeared with mud from the Nile River. Right, that will cure tinnitus.


It worked for me. Unfortunately, however, I ended up with chronic dermatitis from the mud.


----------



## Verne

I too have tinnitus. I have just grown so accustomed to it. It's odd how the constant ringing is there, but yet I can literally hear a car idling down the street. I have yet to get my hearing tested. I want to. I want to more to get my fiance's hearing checked for clarification sake and suggestions from an expert. I'm also curious as to see if mine is that acute, or if I am more sensitive to lower frequencies and can feel low sound more than hear it. 

I actually hate when I have to get people to repeat something I didn't hear, because I hear so well. HUH?!?!


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> I actually hate when I have to get people to repeat something I didn't hear…
> 
> HUH?!?!


I don’t do well with a lot going on. If I’m having a conversation in our warehouse, and there’s a lift truck moving around, or trucks backing in or out, I have to (either) ask to move to a quieter area, or apply one of the various prompts.
Pardon? 
Sorry?
What’s that again?
I didn’t catch that…
I’m having trouble…

I do try to avoid “huh?!?” Ha, ha…


----------



## Lola

Since were talking health. I just got my blood work results back and what I got tested for is not all that good. It’s controllable with meds. Cortisol levels are high(stress) and my H pylori levels are high which is too much acid in my stomach contributing to the infection of my stomach lining. Very painful at times. Again(stress). I need to come up with an anti stress regimen. Edibles.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

@Lola Yoga, meditation, exercise, reading, hot bath with candles. There are many ways of controlling, or decreasing stress that cost nothing but a little time. I mountain bike. You can't let the problems affect you in the trails, or you will run into a tree. Funnel the stress into your playing. Play something aggressive, then something soft. Go for a walk in a wooded area if possible. Around the block even. I find getting out of an enclosed area helps me. Garden.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 371616


The chew’in tabacky is a nice touch.


----------



## Guitar101

Paul Running said:


> Average hearing loss as we age:
> View attachment 371604


From the chart, it looks like the woman do a lot more yelling than the men do.


----------



## Lola

Verne said:


> @Lola Yoga, meditation, exercise, reading, hot bath with candles. There are many ways of controlling, or decreasing stress that cost nothing but a little time. I mountain bike. You can't let the problems affect you in the trails, or you will run into a tree. Funnel the stress into your playing. Play something aggressive, then something soft. Go for a walk in a wooded area if possible. Around the block even. I find getting out of an enclosed area helps me. Garden.


Excellent recommendations but I already do all this. It’s the major stress being caused by certain ppl in my life. We seriously have to change the way we interact with one another. 

My doctors last words were, stress is a killer don’t become a victim.


----------



## allthumbs56

SWLABR said:


> Yes, leave that the professionals. Perhaps a _team_ of professionals.


I was thinking maybe a landscaping team


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Excellent recommendations but I already do all this. It’s the major stress being caused by certain ppl in my life.
> 
> My doctors last words were, stress is a killer don’t become a victim.


Try saying "serenity now" over and over until your stress level drops to an acceptable level.


----------



## cheezyridr

i've had tinitus for as long as i can remember. i was probably born with it. i was 12 when i learned not everyone hears those "crickets" that i always do. being a sheetmetal worker, a rocker, and also getting my head kicked in, has not helped my hearing at all. it's a wonder i'm not deaf.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh




----------



## SWLABR

Police wouldn’t disclose the amount of money found, but the name of the little girl who found it was.
So now the (I’m guessing) nefarious folks who lost it, and left it unclaimed at the police station know exactly where to retrieve it.

'I found it on the ground,' OPP rewards girl with cash she found on paper route


----------



## Verne

Illicit activity money maybe? Good for the girl. Her honesty paid dividends. I remember reading that story back when she found it.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m thinking it’s time to pass this stuff down to next generation ( when the little guy is older )
My uncle gave me this jersey when I was 6 or 7. This puck I found while cleaning my grand mother’s basement before she moved and I’m sure I’m not gonna have any kids . Well the nephew is only 6 months but his mom takes great pride in the little island half my family is from . My great aunt could sing “ coal miner’s daughter “ it’s shame like many that would be the death of her father . There’s only one surviving photo of my great grandfather and he’s just a kid in the photo. They came from Newfoundland land to cape breton for the coal mining work with his brothers. My sister found Their father’s grave while visiting Newfoundland and although he’s not native is buried in a First Nations graveyard. I don’t understand that?















Out of my 5 five siblings my younger sister and have the best relationship between the other siblings. Well I shouldn’t really say that but we just do more things together we always have and probably always will . And Holland my nephew has her temper, oh boy watch out lol bet anytime I’m around he just stares at me and if I don’t keep an eye on my sweater the little fella will take it from me .

I got to see my two nieces today maya and Lilly . They had a dedication service for maya today.I think Lilly is going on three and maya 3 or four months. I don’t see them often but it’s complicated and don’t need to get into that here.
At the end of the service the pastor asked “ jared you live alone right?” So I said “yes” and he gives me two bags of groceries. I’m thinking I’m going to have some strawberry banana smoothies tomorrow. So besides dropping my tablet in the tub and my computer crashing on me my day was good 👍. If my tablet isn’t fixable and my pc is trashed I’d probably just buy a new laptop and use this phone for music because I’m due for a new phone in two months something like that. I owe I think $30 on my tab, but sadly I have a bill coming that will need to get paid before a new phone and stuff. Ugh sometimes I hate being an adult.


----------



## zontar

SWLABR said:


> Yes, leave that the professionals. Perhaps a _team_ of professionals.


A crack team of professionals perhaps?

I'm assembling them now as we speak, er type.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## SWLABR

I think my morning 401 commute is going to kill me. Not an accident, the stress of dumb motorists.


----------



## allthumbs56

So if you're a Rush fan and have a few extra bucks kicking around:









Rush drummer Neil Peart's car collection to be auctioned in Pebble Beach


Fly by night to get to Pebble Beach, and you could be the winning bidder on one of Neal Peart's cars.




www.motorauthority.com


----------



## Paul Running

allthumbs56 said:


> So if you're a Rush fan and have a few extra bucks kicking around:


Looks like Neil had an eye for the silver sports cars, I like the Aston Martin.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 371736


Is that an Indian ?


----------



## JBFairthorne

SWLABR said:


> I think my morning 401 commute is going to kill me. Not an accident, the stress of dumb motorists.


The biggest problem with dummy drivers is that there are far more of them than us.

You would think that natural selection would eventually alleviate the problem but there seems to be a limitless supply of stupid people.


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> The biggest problem with dummy drivers is that there are far more of them than us.
> 
> You would think that natural selection would eventually alleviate the problem but there seems to be a limitless supply of stupid people.


I've given this a lot of thought. And I have come to a conclusion... if I am this out numbered, then it's me that must be the a**hole! 

Doesn't mean I won't have a heart attack dealing with all the non-a**holes.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Embrace your asshole-ness. Fuck ‘em if they can’t take a joke…or handle getting the horn/finger when I eventually do get around them.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket

I loved the Swedish Chef.


----------



## Mooh

Forty years ago today Terry Fox died. Yesterday, coincidentally, my bride bought this t-shirt at Goodwill.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


it's no competition for italian spiderman, imo. hahaha

ever seen any of india's action films? they are hillariously awesome. and the women are hotter than actual fire


----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket

Why do I feel bloated, yet my pants are getting looser?

I actually had to go looking for a smaller belt in my closet. I tried on a pair of dress pants last night that I bought to be quite snug (and always were), and they were too big.

What's going on? I swear I've gained ten pounds, but my clothes are falling off of me.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Doug Gifford

butterknucket said:


> Why do I feel bloated, yet my pants are getting looser?
> 
> I actually had to go looking for a smaller belt in my closet. I tried on a pair of dress pants last night that I bought to be quite snug (and always were), and they were too big.
> 
> What's going on? I swear I've gained ten pounds, but my clothes are falling off of me.


Belly bigger combined with bum droop. I've taken to wearing suspenders.


----------



## Diablo

allthumbs56 said:


> So if you're a Rush fan and have a few extra bucks kicking around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush drummer Neil Peart's car collection to be auctioned in Pebble Beach
> 
> 
> Fly by night to get to Pebble Beach, and you could be the winning bidder on one of Neal Peart's cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.motorauthority.com


Wow he had impeccable taste. Those are grail cars.
didn’t know he was a car guy.
thought he was into bicycles or something.


----------



## Diablo

Do you know what I hate about guitars?
if I’m shopping for something, let’s say, an actual 1968 les Paul. …on just about any site, I have to sift through about 250 ads for 1968 reissues in the hopes of finding what I’m actually looking for, if it’s there, and hope I didn’t miss one.


----------



## butterknucket

Diablo said:


> Do you know what I hate about guitars?
> if I’m shopping for something, let’s say, an actual 1968 les Paul. …on just about any site, I have to sift through about 250 ads for 1968 reissues in the hopes of finding what I’m actually looking for, if it’s there, and hope I didn’t miss one.


Have you tried actual vintage dealers?


----------



## Diablo

butterknucket said:


> Have you tried actual vintage dealers?


I haven’t, good idea.


----------



## silvertonebetty

oh and I posted this on TikTok because someone said my guitar tone was so close to Chris Stapleton’s guitar tone. Ps it’s Chris Stapleton’s Tennessee whisky playing in the background. And yes my timing is a little off.





__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## silvertonebetty

I guess some pictures from tonight would be helpful 😂











































I also have a new phone coming to me since my plan ran out . It’s actually pretty cool there was a promotional plan for $55 for 13gb of data instead of my old $75 for 12gb of data. Both plans are nationwide calling an international texting.


----------



## Diablo

butterknucket said:


> Why do I feel bloated, yet my pants are getting looser?
> 
> I actually had to go looking for a smaller belt in my closet. I tried on a pair of dress pants last night that I bought to be quite snug (and always were), and they were too big.
> 
> What's going on? I swear I've gained ten pounds, but my clothes are falling off of me.


drink more water when its hot out.

Or, youre entering menopause.


----------



## MarkM

Doug Gifford said:


> Belly bigger combined with bum droop. I've taken to wearing suspenders.


Herself told me if I start wearing suspenders, I am never getting laid again!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

This has got me thinking. My PRS won’t be here for another 6-8 months so I was thinking maybe this?


----------



## JBFairthorne

@Lola Insae this at L&M Markham not long ago.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> I was thinking maybe this?


Over priced


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> This has got me thinking. My PRS won’t be here for another 6-8 months so I was thinking maybe this?
> View attachment 371897


If you see an ad with "rare" in it, that translates into "unnecissarily expensive". It also could mean "replacement parts are hard to find AND unnecissarily expensive", depending on the item.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Over priced
> View attachment 371901


Ya I sort of thought so. Is there a black book for guitars and what they’re worth?


----------



## SWLABR

Jim DaddyO said:


> If you see an ad with "rare" in it, that translates into "unnecissarily expensive". It also could mean "replacement parts are hard to find AND unnecissarily expensive", depending on the item.


This is true, how many Kijiji ads do you see with ridiculously expensive prices for "rare" equipment?? 

In the "Kijiji WTF" page, I see a lot!!! Ha, ha...


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> Ya I sort of thought so. Is there a black book for guitars and what they’re worth?


This is what I use.




__





Price Guide


Read about guitar history and find out how much your guitar is worth at the Reverb Price Guide.




reverb.com


----------



## Lola

Coming back from the cottage yesterday. Dogs ran around and played in the water most of the day with their life jackets on. They had so much fun. They’re exhausted!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price Guide
> 
> 
> Read about guitar history and find out how much your guitar is worth at the Reverb Price Guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


I can’t find this price guide. Can you give me a link or a screen shot.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> I can’t find this price guide. Can you give me a link or a screen shot.


Um, sure.
'Click' on the underlined word that says 'Price Guide'.




__





Price Guide


Read about guitar history and find out how much your guitar is worth at the Reverb Price Guide.




reverb.com


----------



## Doug Gifford

MarkM said:


> Herself told me if I start wearing suspenders, I am never getting laid again!


pfah!! Just not by her.


----------



## Lola

McDonald’s latest offering, “The Grande Big Mac”










*Grand Big Mac Calories and Nutrition*

Serving Size: 224g.
*Calories*: 820 Cals.
Fat: 47g (72% Daily Value)
Saturated Fat: 16g.
Trans Fat: 1g.
Saturated and Trans Fat: (85% Daily Value)
Cholesterol: 105mg.
Sodium: 910mg (38% Daily Value)


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> McDonald’s latest offering, “The Grande Big Mac”
> View attachment 371918
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand Big Mac Calories and Nutrition*
> 
> Serving Size: 224g.
> *Calories*: 820 Cals.
> Fat: 47g (72% Daily Value)
> Saturated Fat: 16g.
> Trans Fat: 1g.
> Saturated and Trans Fat: (85% Daily Value)
> Cholesterol: 105mg.
> Sodium: 910mg (38% Daily Value)


How is it different from a regular Bic Mac?


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> How is it different from a regular Bic Mac?


It’s just bigger in size.


----------



## mhammer

butterknucket said:


> How is it different from a regular Bic Mac?


Or more importantly, a "Royale with cheese"?


----------



## Paul Running

Lola said:


> McDonald’s latest offering, “The Grande Big Mac”
> View attachment 371918
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand Big Mac Calories and Nutrition*
> 
> Serving Size: 224g.
> *Calories*: 820 Cals.
> Fat: 47g (72% Daily Value)
> Saturated Fat: 16g.
> Trans Fat: 1g.
> Saturated and Trans Fat: (85% Daily Value)
> Cholesterol: 105mg.
> Sodium: 910mg (38% Daily Value)


Wonder if it contains any protein?...that's a lot of energy.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

butterknucket said:


> How is it different from a regular Bic Mac?


It'll kill ya 4x quicker!


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 371941


Did you know in the first picture the bread and meat are still party frozen. I think that’s the only thing I remember from homemech class.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> View attachment 371941


Not quite a real comparison. The "reality" one has a patty that is too thick and large in diameter than what you really get.

When we were home hunting we stopped in at McD's for the first time in over a decade. Big Mac patty looked like a junior burger size and if it was any thinner it would only have one side. You could see light through it...yes, that is true.


----------



## silvertonebetty

a life without Music would b flat


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## butterknucket

mhammer said:


> Or more importantly, a "Royale with cheese"?


That's a quarter pounder with cheese.


----------



## MarkM

Doug Gifford said:


> pfah!! Just not by her.


I'm kinda really fond of her, she smells real pretty, tolerates me and is gorgeous?


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> Did you know in the first picture the bread and meat are still party frozen. I think that’s the only thing I remember from homemech class.


My Jr High cooking class did photo commercials professionally and she verified that to be true. They also used shelac!


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 371963


You are set up for the next pandemic, maybe just even to live a happy life? 

It's great to have a happy place isn't it?


----------



## butterknucket

Iin the 70's they would use flat Coke in instant coffee commercials because it looked better.


----------



## Doug Gifford

butterknucket said:


> Iin the 70's they would use flat Coke in instant coffee commercials because it looked better.


Prolly tasted better, too.


----------



## allthumbs56

MarkM said:


> My Jr High cooking class did photo commercials professionally and she verified that to be true. They also used shelac!


Oh the deceit!

Worst one ever was when I learned that they used shaving cream on the model on the infamous Herb Alpert album cover instead of whipped cream. Ruined a young man's fantasy 😢


----------



## mhammer

It is a standard trick to use mashed potatoes when photographing ice cream. Real ice cream doesn't hold up so well under the lights.


----------



## SWLABR

allthumbs56 said:


> Oh the deceit!
> 
> Worst one ever was when I learned that they used shaving cream on the model on the infamous Herb Alpert album cover instead of whipped cream. Ruined a young man's fantasy 😢


My first piece of erotica. I was too young to know why I was stirring, but I was stirring. My grandfather had a lot of Herb, that (of course) was one.
I was trying to be causal while flipping through the LP's, but it was probably more like: Walk in the door... BAM!!! Straight to it!


----------



## Doug Gifford

SWLABR said:


> My first piece of erotica. I was too young to know why I was stirring, but I was stirring. My grandfather had a lot of Herb, that (of course) was one.
> I was trying to be causal while flipping through the LP's, but it was probably more like: Walk in the door... BAM!!! Straight to it!


----------



## laristotle

she started a trend


----------



## SWLABR

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 372054


Why??? Why did you do this? You couldn’t just let me have this??


----------



## MarkM

SWLABR said:


> My first piece of erotica. I was too young to know why I was stirring, but I was stirring. My grandfather had a lot of Herb, that (of course) was one.
> I was trying to be causal while flipping through the LP's, but it was probably more like: Walk in the door... BAM!!! Straight to it!


I'm not sure I get that?


----------



## zontar




----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> I'm not sure I get that?


Which part? Why the cover did something for me? 
Or the part where I thought I was pretending to be all casual and eventually go flip through my granddads LPs, when we visited but it was probably more the first thing I did when I walked in the door…


----------



## MarkM

SWLABR said:


> Which part? Why the cover did something for me?
> Or the part where I thought I was pretending to be all casual and eventually go flip through my granddads LPs, when we visited but it was probably more the first thing I did when I walked in the door…


Herb is a band with sexy album covers that make young lads naughty bits tingle?


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> Herb is a band with sexy album covers that make young lads naughty bits tingle?


That one did.


----------



## allthumbs56

MarkM said:


> Herb is a band with sexy album covers that make young lads naughty bits tingle?


I also got a kick out of the horn in Tijuana Taxi. But yeah - mostly the album cover 🥴


----------



## Diablo

moving on from Richards spank bank archives,
Imitation isn’t flattering Courtney Love.
she doesn’t like that someone ripped off her ripping off Carrie.








Courtney Love Says Olivia Rodrigo Ripped Off Live Through This Album Cover


Yet another controversy has roped in Courtney Love but this time in a small online skirmish over artistic thievery aimed at a photo for ascending pop




www.spin.com





wonder how much creative input any of them have into this stuff.


----------



## Paul Running

Diablo said:


> wonder how much creative input any of them have into this stuff.


Publicly, I have found Courtney Love to be more destructive than creative.


----------



## SWLABR

Diablo said:


> moving on from Richards spank bank archives,
> Imitation isn’t flattering Courtney Love.
> she doesn’t like that someone ripped off her ripping off Carrie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney Love Says Olivia Rodrigo Ripped Off Live Through This Album Cover
> 
> 
> Yet another controversy has roped in Courtney Love but this time in a small online skirmish over artistic thievery aimed at a photo for ascending pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder how much creative input any of them have into this stuff.


For the record (pun) I never said I “spanked”. I was too young to spank…. I was _stirred_…. I had no idea what was really going on, I just gravitated to it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 372160


Love Calvin and Hobbes. I bought the hardcover set at Costco when I saw it (disappeared quickly). I sat and read it from cover to cover in order, laughing most of the way. My fiance thought I was off my rocker.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> Love Calvin and Hobbes. I bought the hardcover set at Costco when I saw it (disappeared quickly). I sat and read it from cover to cover in order, laughing most of the way. My fiance thought I was off my rocker.


I bought the complete Far Side.


----------



## Verne

SWLABR said:


> I bought the complete Far Side.


Got that one as well. Same thing. Larson makes me laugh heartily with some of his cartoons. Again, it went quickly when Costco got them in.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> she started a trend
> View attachment 372056


that's the sexiest one of the entire bunch




Diablo said:


> moving on from Richards spank bank archives,
> Imitation isn’t flattering Courtney Love.
> she doesn’t like that someone ripped off her ripping off Carrie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney Love Says Olivia Rodrigo Ripped Off Live Through This Album Cover
> 
> 
> Yet another controversy has roped in Courtney Love but this time in a small online skirmish over artistic thievery aimed at a photo for ascending pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder how much creative input any of them have into this stuff.


courtney love is human slag. in fact, the amount of disgusting that she is, shapes my opinion of cobain, knowing that this was his ol lady. he CHOSE to be with her. ugh, the thought of it makes me want to puke. if anyone needed an example of why not to do heroin, i can't think of a better one. 
i would point out that she didn't write that music, cobain did. also, there's this isolated track that i love to share any time anyone mentions her:


----------



## Twisted Metal

cheezyridr said:


> that's the sexiest one of the entire bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courtney love is human slag. in fact, the amount of disgusting that she is, shapes my opinion of cobain, knowing that this was his ol lady. he CHOSE to be with her. ugh, the thought of it makes me want to puke. if anyone needed an example of why not to do heroin, i can't think of a better one.
> i would point out that she didn't write that music, cobain did. also, there's this isolated track that i love to share any time anyone mentions her:


is that for real?.....that is shocking (and awful) if it is


----------



## cheezyridr

Twisted Metal said:


> is that for real?.....that is shocking (and awful) if it is


yes, it's real. she stiffed her soundman, so he made that public. there are several versions of it from the same show.


----------



## Doug Gifford

doesn't get much more random that ole Cliff.


----------



## dick lyle

laristotle said:


> I listen to blues radio while online.
> http://www.internet-radio.com/station/1.fm-bluesradio/


Awesome


----------



## laristotle

Richard Branson Announces Trip to Space, Ahead of Jeff Bezos


CAPE CANAVERAL, Fla.—Virgin Galactic’s Richard Branson is aiming to beat fellow billionaire Jeff Bezos into space by nine ...




www.ntd.com


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m so impatient, I’m still waiting for a quote on the price on the four wheeler bill and for my new phone to come in. If it wasn’t for the Honda I would head up to the music store and get a new vox ac 15 (2x12) but sadly bills come first


----------



## Lola

Work makes everything better. I really and truly appreciate when I am at home now.

To boot I got a very nice raise on my first day back. I was not expecting that. Pleasantly surprised. And that will help raise some $ for my 5th and final guitar, a Gibson Goddess. And then an Egnator or MesaBoogie amp. And that will end my gear career.

I am officially retiring from collecting stuff.
I told my husband just one more guitar after I get my PRS. He’s not a happy camper. Reminded him that guitar would make a great birthday present. Lol


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> Work makeseverythinb


how many cookies did you consume?


----------



## JBFairthorne

@Lola 

5th and final guitar? You can try to sell that fable to hubby but we know better.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> Well part of the point as you mentioned me and my friends where talking about today . There’s lot’s of stuff going on that needs to be spoken about out against . Did you know in some middle eastern countries woman still can’t drive. I can’t remember what one but I think it was three years ago they were able to get a license


i think you mean iran, i could be wrong though. 



Lola said:


> Work makes everything better. I really and truly appreciate when I am at home now.
> 
> To boot I got a very nice raise on my first day back. I was not expecting that. Pleasantly surprised. And that will help raise some $ for my 5th and final guitar, a Gibson Goddess. And then an Egnator or MesaBoogie amp. And that will end my gear career.
> 
> I am officially retiring from collecting stuff.
> I told my husband just one more guitar after I get my PRS. He’s not a happy camper. Reminded him that guitar would make a great birthday present. Lol





JBFairthorne said:


> @Lola
> 
> 5th and final guitar? You can try to sell that fable to hubby but we know better.


well, jb took the words out of my mouth.

besides, you haven't even begun to collect stuff for home recording yet, afaik. that's a whole separate can of worms


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> I can’t remember what one but I think it was three years ago they were able to get a license





cheezyridr said:


> i think you mean iran, i could be wrong though


Saudi Arabia


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Saudi Arabia


thank you 
i was close though (geographically) just a little swim across the gulf...hahaha


----------



## mhammer

Was watching some of the absolutely fascinating Youtubes of restored-and-enhanced film shot in the pre-WW1 years. Not sure how they did it, but the movement is fluid, and in some instances they've coloured the images. A few observations:

1) The streets were absolute *chaos*. Cars, bikes, horses, wagons, pedestrians, and what passes for buses and trucks all weaving in and out of each other with no real lanes or coordination or obligatory direction. You want to turn around in the middle of the space and go diagonal? Fine.

2) The only males NOT wearing a hat were 7 years old and younger. If you were older than that, it would seem the only legitimate reason for there NOT to be a bowler or flat straw hat on top of your noggin was that the wind just blew it away before you had a chance to grab it. Middle and upper class women also all wore hats. Working-class women _might_, but generally seemed to have their hair piled atop their head in ways that would make hat-wearing both difficult and a little more costly than for the men-folk.

3) It seems that, for as long as there have been bicycles, there have been showoffs who like to ride in public with "no hands". Even on those weird penny-farthing bikes.

4) It appears for a great many people, the Brooklyn Bridge was something you _walked_ over, rather than drove or rode a train over.

5) There were buses, but they were small, accommodating maybe 16-20 people at max.

Here is 1906 Vienna, the city and period that gave us Freud, Wittgenstein, Schoenberg, and many other luminaries of the 20th century.


----------



## VHTO

Hmm


----------



## silvertonebetty

I guess Koodo messed up . I first told them I moved gave them my new address they still sent my new phone to my old p0 box . So my question is “ what will happen to the phone whenever they the owners of the p0 box find the phone “


----------



## zontar

Hilts.

Yeah?


----------



## laristotle

To our southern neighbours, have a happy!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sometimes I hate being in a small Comunity. Because when anything ever happens you always hear about it and normally know who it was. I find it so hard when I hear of a young person passing away, I wouldn’t even want to know what his parents are going through to have to loose two children in less than a year.


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> predictive text strikes again?


With me who knows ? 😂.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Amazon suggested mr to buy a “ rechargeable magic massage wand”


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> Amazon suggested mr to buy a “ rechargeable magic massage wand”


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## l.a.solis

Sweet


----------



## silvertonebetty

l.a.solis said:


> Sweet


I don’t recognize your name lol. I’m Jared glad to have you here


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

So I got my new phone today. I stopped by the post office this morning and told them the mess up that Koodo did lol, and she replied “I don’t know I haven’t been here since Tuesday “
So I checked again after work and I was told something came in with my name on it but the didn’t know where they put it and to come back in a hour so I did and they had my package sitting on the back shelf . And see it’s purple


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Paul Running

Relax guys, I took it apart on him...we should be okay tonite.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m really liking the new phone


----------



## silvertonebetty

I think this is the first day in a while I have used the old girl


----------



## Lola

Does anyone know what happened to Rhh7? I know he wasn’t doing well last time I pm’d him.


----------



## Diablo

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m really liking the new phone


ugh...i left the apple ecosystem a couple weeks ago for a Google Pixel 3XL. I hate it. the only thing I like about it is the price and the expandable memory.


----------



## Diablo

Treasure every moment.

One minute you are a promising young athlete enjoying a holiday in a bathtub, the next minute youre shot through the chest with fireworks (?!).
Blue Jackets goalie Matiss Kivlenieks, 24, dies in fireworks mishap (msn.com)


----------



## cheezyridr

Diablo said:


> Treasure every moment.
> 
> One minute you are a promising young athlete enjoying a holiday in a bathtub, the next minute youre shot through the chest with fireworks (?!).
> Blue Jackets goalie Matiss Kivlenieks, 24, dies in fireworks mishap (msn.com)



what kind of mortors were they? i've had lots of pretty big ones and i cant see them killing anyone. maybe if they came out of the tube 5' away, but the article doesn't say. 
i would have just ducked under the water.


----------



## Paul Running

cheezyridr said:


> what kind of mortors were they? i've had lots of pretty big ones and i cant see them killing anyone. maybe if they came out of the tube 5' away, but the article doesn't say.
> i would have just ducked under the water.


I was hit by a rocket in Myrtle Beach, SC one July 4th...they don't fly straight, it waivered back and forth, coming towards me and I guessed wrong, like a football goal tender on a penalty kick...people seem to go crazy with the fireworks. Being a 24 year-old goalie, I imagine he had quick reflexes...guessed wrong like I did, lucky for me, I was just grazed in the arm but it was a sure wake-up call for me...very unfortunate for him, the unintended risks of celebration.


----------



## cheezyridr

Paul Running said:


> I was hit by a rocket in Myrtle Beach, SC one July 4th...they don't fly straight, it waivered back and forth, coming towards me and I guessed wrong, like a football goal tender on a penalty kick...people seem to go crazy with the fireworks. Being a 24 year-old goalie, I imagine he had quick reflexes...guessed wrong like I did, lucky for me, I was just grazed in the arm but it was a sure wake-up call for me...very unfortunate for him, the unintended risks of celebration.


it's a waste when someone with talent bites it in a freak accident. at least, i hope it was an accident. 
at times like that, i always wonder. that person went to that party not knowing they were never going home. 
or did they? 
there have been several times for me when i've had premonitions of bad things about to happen, and i ignored them.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> there have been several times for me when i've had premonitions of bad things about to happen, and i ignored them.


I ignored the red flags because I thought I could get away with it. Now I am suffering the consequences greatly. I shall rise like a Phoenix out of the ashes! Resiliency.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I ignored the red flags because I thought I could get away with it. Now I am suffering the consequences greatly. I shall rise like a Phoenix out of the ashes! Resiliency.


resilient is good. 

what i am talking about is knowing something is coming, when you _shouldn't_ know. when there aren't red flags.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

cheezyridr said:


> resilient is good.
> 
> what i am talking about is knowing something is coming, when you _shouldn't_ know. when there aren't red flags.


Sometimes I listen, sometimes I don't. A few years ago a few buddies were up visiting from the US. We were heading downtown TO for a small show my friends band was putting on. For no (seen) reason I slowed, and moved into the slow lane. As the words "Why are you slowing down?" were crossing my wife's lips, the rad blew. Traffic was heavy, I would have never made it over. To this day, I have no idea why I got into the slow lane. I just felt it...


----------



## Verne

So much good could be done by 2 people, yet this is their end goal.


----------



## Diablo

Paul Running said:


> I was hit by a rocket in Myrtle Beach, SC one July 4th...they don't fly straight, it waivered back and forth, coming towards me and I guessed wrong, like a football goal tender on a penalty kick...people seem to go crazy with the fireworks. Being a 24 year-old goalie, I imagine he had quick reflexes...guessed wrong like I did, lucky for me, I was just grazed in the arm but it was a sure wake-up call for me...very unfortunate for him, the unintended risks of celebration.


His reflexes aren't necessarily primed for getting out of the way of things.

IIRC a few years back an NFL receiver blew his fingers off with fireworks as well.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Verne said:


> So much good could be done by 2 people, yet this is their end goal.
> 
> View attachment 372786


So much more good could be done by many people giving anything. It’s surprising how few people actually regularly give to any charity. We don’t need 1 or 2 people giving big sums, you need engagement from many people. 

Also- I don’t know about bezos, but with musk, much of his money comes from his companies work going into space and manufacturing cars. Without those goals meh wouldn’t have that money to begin with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo

Ricktoberfest said:


> So much more good could be done by many people giving anything. It’s surprising how few people actually regularly give to any charity.* We don’t need 1 or 2 people giving big sums, *you need engagement from many people.
> 
> Also- I don’t know about bezos, but with musk, much of his money comes from his companies work going into space and manufacturing cars. Without those goals meh wouldn’t have that money to begin with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I dont know...I think someone worth 211 BILLION dollars can dig pretty deeply without affecting his quality of life one single bit, and make a real difference....and thats 1 MAN. How does your life really change after youve made say $100 MILLION? You add in Musk, Gates and Arnault to name a few that are worth not much less. 
Im a capitalist, but those are obscene wealth valuations to ignore and then tell someone who will have to tighten their belts in order to retire above the poverty line or put their kids through school, that THEY need to give more.

The billionaire space race is just a new form of dick waving for the ultra rich.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Almost ready to pull the trigger on a very interesting lefty Fender Japan Tele. I need another guitar right now like I need another hole in the head but unusual lefties pop up only so often.

Discussing details with seller right now. I’m gonna have lots to show of at the next Riff Wrath.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Diablo said:


> Oh I dont know...I think someone worth 211 BILLION dollars can dig pretty deeply without affecting his quality of life one single bit, and make a real difference....and thats 1 MAN. How does your life really change after youve made say $100 MILLION? You add in Musk, Gates and Arnault to name a few that are worth not much less.
> Im a capitalist, but those are obscene wealth valuations to ignore and then tell someone who will have to tighten their belts in order to retire above the poverty line or put their kids through school, that THEY need to give more.
> 
> The billionaire space race is just a new form of dick waving for the ultra rich.


According to the bank I’m worth over a half a million dollars, but my account remains essentially empty unless I sell my house. 

Owning stock or companies worth billions doesn’t mean they actually have the money. In order to have the money they’d have to sell off the companies. This is why they pay so much less in taxes than people expect too. 

Musk currently lives in a tiny home he rents. 

I think they should do their fair share (which btw they usually do in various ways) and the rest of us can stop worrying about how much they’re worth. It doesn’t affect you at all. Unless you’re in the top 10% of givers I bet they give more to charities as a percentage of their income then you. 

If you really think something needs to be done, such as helping the poor, then you need community involvement, not just handing out money. If enough people agree with your assessment of importance, then you can actually change things. If you’re making a stink about something that the community doesn’t really care about, then no one else will join you. 

You’re just substituting their goals for yours, and assuming you know better than them. 


A quick google search show that Musk gives about $10 to $25 million anually in regular donations, and then has various projects that he’ll give much more to individually. The first four months of 2021 apparently he gave $150 million outside of this regular giving. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo

Ricktoberfest said:


> *According to the bank I’m worth over a half a million dollars, but my account remains essentially empty unless I sell my house.
> 
> Owning stock or companies worth billions doesn’t mean they actually have the money. In order to have the money they’d have to sell off the companies. This is why they pay so much less in taxes than people expect too.*
> 
> Musk currently lives in a tiny home he rents.
> 
> I think they should do their fair share (which btw they usually do in various ways) and the rest of us can stop worrying about how much they’re worth. It doesn’t affect you at all. Unless you’re in the top 10% of givers I bet they give more to charities as a percentage of their income then you.
> 
> If you really think something needs to be done, such as helping the poor, then you need community involvement, not just handing out money. If enough people agree with your assessment of importance, then you can actually change things. If you’re making a stink about something that the community doesn’t really care about, then no one else will join you.
> 
> You’re just substituting their goals for yours, and assuming you know better than them.
> 
> 
> A quick google search show that Musk gives about $10 to $25 million anually in regular donations, and then has various projects that he’ll give much more to individually. The first four months of 2021 apparently he gave $150 million outside of this regular giving.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


re: bolded
terrible analogy to compare a billionaire many times over selling his shares of stock to someone having to liquidate their primary residence. As i said before, these people could lose many billions and it would make less of a difference in their lives than a middle class family giving a few hundred dollars, so again, your claim of percentage of wealth is pointless. they could give 99% of their wealth and still feel less financial hardship than I would at 10% of mine.

How many billions does someone need?
What are the merits of something like this, for example?
Car collection of the 29th Sultan of Brunei - Wikipedia
"The *car collection of the 29th Sultan of Brunei* is the largest private car collection in the world, consisting of approximately 7,000 cars which have an estimated combined value over US$5 billion.[1] "

If anything it would improve their lives to have less ridiculous wealth, as there would be less need for security, less environmental impact due to multiple unused mansions etc. Lets talk about Musks homes, since you brought it up:
Elon Musk sells four Bel-Air homes for a combined $62 million - Los Angeles Times (latimes.com)
$100M Real-Estate Portfolio Elon Musk Has to Sell to 'Own No House' (businessinsider.com)
Musk is the biggest huckster out of all the billionaire boys club.

Here's the other side of the coin, as you say, they "know better than I do", if someone with hundreds of billions of dollars doesnt give a fuck about humanity in a meaningful way, why should I (or the next guy)? Maybe I'll just wait until i have enough money for 7000 cars and a rocket ship to throw some crumbs to the poor and then act like Im a great humanitarian.


----------



## cheezyridr

economy of scale is what you're talking about

anyhow, giving to charity isnt going to do a thing when, on average, 1-3% actually goes to the target in nearly all charities.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I saw my family doctor For the first time in like a year. It’s a little concerning being told to come straight to the hospital for testing ugh. It was supposed to be just a phone call to get some prescription refills but At least the first test came back as something small and an easy fix . Now let’s hope the next three test comeback as something positive and not what worries her.


----------



## allthumbs56

Diablo said:


> Here's the other side of the coin, as you say, they "know better than I do", if someone with hundreds of billions of dollars doesnt give a fuck about humanity in a meaningful way, why should I (or the next guy)? *Maybe I'll just wait until i have enough money for 7000 cars and a rocket ship to throw some crumbs to the poor* and then act like Im a great humanitarian.


How close are you? Should I start the line or wait?


----------



## Ricktoberfest

Diablo said:


> re: bolded
> terrible analogy to compare a billionaire many times over selling his shares of stock to someone having to liquidate their primary residence. As i said before, these people could lose many billions and it would make less of a difference in their lives than a middle class family giving a few hundred dollars, so again, your claim of percentage of wealth is pointless. they could give 99% of their wealth and still feel less financial hardship than I would at 10% of mine.
> 
> How many billions does someone need?
> What are the merits of something like this, for example?
> Car collection of the 29th Sultan of Brunei - Wikipedia
> "The *car collection of the 29th Sultan of Brunei* is the largest private car collection in the world, consisting of approximately 7,000 cars which have an estimated combined value over US$5 billion.[1] "
> 
> If anything it would improve their lives to have less ridiculous wealth, as there would be less need for security, less environmental impact due to multiple unused mansions etc. Lets talk about Musks homes, since you brought it up:
> Elon Musk sells four Bel-Air homes for a combined $62 million - Los Angeles Times (latimes.com)
> $100M Real-Estate Portfolio Elon Musk Has to Sell to 'Own No House' (businessinsider.com)
> Musk is the biggest huckster out of all the billionaire boys club.
> 
> Here's the other side of the coin, as you say, they "know better than I do", if someone with hundreds of billions of dollars doesnt give a fuck about humanity in a meaningful way, why should I (or the next guy)? Maybe I'll just wait until i have enough money for 7000 cars and a rocket ship to throw some crumbs to the poor and then act like Im a great humanitarian.


I’ll simplify my argument then if you don’t like that analogy. 

It’s too easy to say that someone else has a lot of money and they should fix the world for you. 

To the people who exist at less than a dollar a day, or a few dollars a month, you’re the one who’s super rich. Should you be giving away 99% of your income on their say so because they feel you’re too rich?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkM

keto said:


> But they do,the issue is what they are allowed to call income!


I don't understand that?


----------



## butterknucket

If I was a billionaire I certainly wouldn't want to be living in the public eye.


----------



## silvertonebetty

@Lola i know you like old big rigs but what about tractors? This is pre war fordson that’s for sale












































the house across the street used to have a take out restaurant, it was called the d28 and the trailer was shaped and painted like a old Martin d28


----------



## Milkman

My haircuts have not been affected in any way by the pandemic.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> My haircuts have not been affected in any way by the pandemic.


Lucky you…

I cannot say the same.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Milkman said:


> My haircuts have not been affected in any way by the pandemic.


Same here. None, ever, anymore.


----------



## Milkman

Doug Gifford said:


> Same here. None, ever, anymore.



I do my own hair about twice a week. It always turns out.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Ricktoberfest

A while back here someone said something about expanding gut and shrinking butt being an issue for pants staying up as you get older. 
Unfortunately when I used this explanation to my wife about why my pants are always riding down, there seems to have been a miscommunication. 
She seems to think I said expanding nut and now she thinks I’m hiding a prostate problem from her. Sigh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne

Just picked this up. ‘94 Fender Japan domestic market (I think) ‘62 Tele Custom RI. Double bound.

Plays nice. Needs a setup with lighter strings and a slight neck adjustment. The neck itself is excellent. The rosewood is gorgeous. The best or second best rosewood board I own. It’s been refretted, maybe need a little pass with a file on a couple but a clean job. It’s a much brighter red than the lighting shows, nice grain in the semi-transparent finish. A few light scratches in the clear coat, not much more than pick swirls. It’ll clean up nice.

Playing it for 20 minutes, figuring out what it needed a thought occurred to me immediately followed by thinking why didn’t I think of this when I first saw the guitar? An excellent candidate for a lefty Muddy Waters like Tele. A black (or possibly off white) pickguard, Some blackface Fender amp knobs. Always loved to look.

Not sure about the pickups yet. No complaints so far but I’m not generally familiar with them. Supposedly Suhr Woodshed.

Came with the same hard case as my new ish American Pro.

Pretty stoked.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’d say See you. But really here’s a question. If they’re not willing to put the time in them self are they worth putting your time in to them?


----------



## Verne

@JBFairthorne Is this the one you posted about with hum's and ha's about getting it? It's a beautiful tele, glad you grabbed it. As you said, lefties aren't common. Get the good one(s) when you can.


----------



## mhammer

JBFairthorne said:


> View attachment 373040
> 
> 
> Just picked this up. ‘94 Fender Japan domestic market (I think) ‘62 Tele Custom RI. Double bound.
> 
> Plays nice. Needs a setup with lighter strings and a slight neck adjustment. The neck itself is excellent. The rosewood is gorgeous. The best or second best rosewood board I own. It’s been refretted, maybe need a little pass with a file on a couple but a clean job. It’s a much brighter red than the lighting shows, nice grain in the semi-transparent finish. A few light scratches in the clear coat, not much more than pick swirls. It’ll clean up nice.
> 
> Playing it for 20 minutes, figuring out what it needed a thought occurred to me immediately followed by thinking why didn’t I think of this when I first saw the guitar? An excellent candidate for a lefty Muddy Waters like Tele. A black (or possibly off white) pickguard, Some blackface Fender amp knobs. Always loved to look.
> 
> Not sure about the pickups yet. No complaints so far but I’m not generally familiar with them. Supposedly Suhr Woodshed.
> 
> Came with the same hard case as my new ish American Pro.
> 
> Pretty stoked.


I'd become left-handed for that.


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 373042
> 
> I’d say See you. But really here’s a question. If they’re not willing to put the time in them self are they worth putting your time in to them?





no woman EVER is going to let you see her house like this the very first time you go there. if you get there and see this, it's only because you completely ignored several glaring danger signs already


----------



## JBFairthorne

cheezyridr said:


> no woman EVER is going to let you see her house like this the very first time you go there. if you get there and see this, it's only because you completely ignored several glaring danger signs already


Yep. I doubt her car looks any better and you’re more likely to see that first. Honestly, that would scare the shit outta me!


----------



## Verne

Ummmmmmm, health concerns and violations everywhere. I bet even the bugs moved out.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m waiting on a call from a program that’s supposed to help you with getting back to work. It’s hard to believe it’s been two years since I left the grocery store due to mentally burning out , but I’m tired of sitting around and picking of little things here and there so wish me luck.


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> @Lola i know you like old big rigs but what about tractors? This is pre war fordson that’s for sale
> View attachment 372976
> View attachment 372977
> View attachment 372978
> View attachment 372979
> View attachment 372980
> View attachment 372981
> 
> 
> the house across the street used to have a take out restaurant, it was called the d28 and the trailer was shaped and painted like a old Martin d28


This is a very cool looking tractor. I am actually into vintage and newer big rigs. They just make me weak at the knees. I will hang out the passenger window just to give a trucker a thumbs up for the gorgeous rig he’s driving. I have seen some of the best rigs in the USA. My husband’s business took him to the US a lot and I was always on the lookout for those gorgeous big rigs. We would stop at truck stops and I would end up talking to them and asking them about their trucks.


----------



## JBFairthorne

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m waiting on a call from a program that’s supposed to help you with getting back to work. It’s hard to believe it’s been two years since I left the grocery store due to mentally burning out , but I’m tired of sitting around and picking of little things here and there so wish me luck.


Having a schedule and somewhere you need to be combined with feeling like you’re doing something productive can be a HUGE factor in keeping depression and anxiety at bay. Even something part time to start can have huge benefits.

Good luck. Stay positive.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Having a schedule and somewhere you need to be combined with feeling like you’re doing something productive can be a HUGE factor in keeping depression and anxiety at bay. Even something part time to start can have huge benefits.
> 
> Good luck. Stay positive.


Thanks . And yeah and it helps with my social skills lol


----------



## cheezyridr

JBFairthorne said:


> Yep. I doubt her car looks any better and you’re more likely to see that first. Honestly, that would scare the shit outta me!


you'll see it in her personality. she'll have more than one sign.


----------



## MarkM

I have a son that is drawn to £#€¥!^ crazy, he just can't quit that!


----------



## MarkM

@Lola This was an Ford 8N that I owned for a few years, graded my acerage with it with a tow behind blade. Herself made me sell it when I bought a Kubota. I wanted to keep it I case a parade broke out, and if a parade didn't break out last week!


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 373042
> 
> I’d say See you. But really here’s a question. If they’re not willing to put the time in them self are they worth putting your time in to them?


There's more at play than merely a cleanliness problem. That's a serious mental health problem there.

Back away slowly.......and.....run.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Back away slowly.......and.....run.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> View attachment 373071



"I soiled my armour!!"


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> If they’re not willing to put the time in them self are they worth putting your time in to them?


If they're not willing to put the time in them self, they are not willing to put the time into you. They don't respect themselves...how can they be expected to respect others?


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> "I soiled my armour!!"


_"I've done it again... "_


----------



## laristotle

Maybe they're not able to clean. lol


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Maybe they're not able to clean. lol



We'll call it a draw then.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> If they're not willing to put the time in them self, they are not willing to put the time into you. They don't respect themselves...how can they be expected to respect others?


I always said if you want to know someone will treat you in a relationship first look how they treat their parents. Take this for an example if a young girl was interested in a guy she should find out how he treats his mother. If he treats his mother like crap then chances are he’ll treat the young girl like crap.


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> I always said if you want to know someone will treat you in a relationship first look how they treat their parents. Take this for an example if a young girl was interested in a guy she should find out how he treats his mother. If he treats his mother like crap then chances are he’ll treat the young girl like crap.


And if the mother keeps house like the picture you posted, run as quickly as you can away from the daughter.

ESPECIALLY if she had the guts to invite you over....


----------



## Lola

My husband is one big blister from the waist up. Poison ivy,oak. The blisters on the side of his arms are huge. One the size of a golf ball. We don’t even know where he got it. Poor baby. He’s in so much misery. They put him in prednisone for a week. He’s wearing cotton gloves so he’s tempted to scratch. This is one of the worst cases I have ever personally seen.


----------



## SWLABR

Gotta admit, I shed a tear for this one.


----------



## Lola

I can’t believe my luck. I put an add in Kijiji for band members and there coming out if the wood work. I am so excited. I had to turf the other band I was in. Sexual harassment. I wanted to punch this piece of shit in the face. Suggestive txts at all time of the day. Good riddance and yes I should of saw the red flags but I ignored them for the sake of the band.


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> I can’t believe my luck. I put an add in Kijiji for band members and there coming out if the wood work. I am so excited. I had to turf the other band I was in. Sexual harassment. I wanted to punch this piece of shit in the face. Suggestive txts at all time of the day. Good riddance and yes I should of saw the red flags but I ignored them for the sake of the band.


If I hit "like" you may not know what it was I was likin', so I hit "reply" instead. 

Good on ya for dumping the old perverted band... even better for getting back out there.


----------



## laristotle

So, now we have 'like' choices like facebook?


----------



## JBFairthorne

I dunno. Sometimes crazy is just plain crazy and not so hot or good in bed.


----------



## Verne

SWLABR said:


> Gotta admit, I shed a tear for this one.


Effin hero wears a Specials tee shirt!!! Legend hero!!! AWESOME


----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s weird I guess jp spears the owner of the acoustic guitar forum must have gotten my several messages from either Instagram and other forums because my IP address is in block and was allowed to make a new account with my real name without being blocked by the admin .


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve been busy listening to music lately. But today I cooked some fries with the works for laura and I. We are watching clannad I think it’s called.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Verne

“We are no longer the knights who say Ni! We are now the knights who say ekki-ekki-ekki-pitang-zoom-boing!”


----------



## zontar

Verne said:


> “We are no longer the knights who say Ni! We are now the knights who say ekki-ekki-ekki-pitang-zoom-boing!”


That's more difficult to fit on an eye chart...


----------



## silvertonebetty

zontar said:


> View attachment 373236





Verne said:


> “We are no longer the knights who say Ni! We are now the knights who say ekki-ekki-ekki-pitang-zoom-boing!”


I can still fight! It’s only a flesh wound!


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> “We are no longer the knights who say Ni! We are now the knights who say ekki-ekki-ekki-pitang-zoom-boing!”


You forgot “neeeee-whomp”


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve been invited for a dinner. I’m excited try some Philippiano food.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Oh pei got rid of the mask due to 80% of us are vaccinated


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

So I had a band seeking my musical services. I sent them some stuff that I recorded. They loved it. New day new band. Yeah. Must be vigilant with these
red flags though.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I wonder how work will be like with the new mask mandates


----------



## zontar




----------



## SWLABR

zontar said:


> View attachment 373397


I think your milk has curdled.


----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> View attachment 373397


That brings back memories, not just of the milk, but of the very many newspapers I delivered and used the milk door.


----------



## Verne

When I delivered in Strathroy (40mins outside London) there were still many operating milk doors. I'd leave small packages in them for the people. Most are painted over of somehow no longer operating, but some people preserve them. Strathroy is a mish mash of old and new houses beside or across from each other.


----------



## Milkman

I can remember having milk (and associated dairy products) delivered to our door daily as a kid.

We would put our empty bottles on the doorstep with change inside and the milkman would leave whatever we purchased one the door step.

In all the years we did so we never lost a dime to theft.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> I can remember having milk (and associated dairy products) delivered to our door daily as a kid.
> 
> We would put our empty bottles on the doorstep with change inside and the milkman would leave whatever we purchased one the door step.
> 
> In all the years we did so we never lost a dime to theft.


Us too. If I remember correctly, it was a tad more expensive than getting from the grocery store, but it was Christmas once a week! I guess we had a standing order of milk, but Mum would leave a note to ask for other stuff. Cheese, eggs, bacon. He'd leave a bill, we'd put some cash in an envelope. He'd leave it between the doors. Luckily Dad started early, so those super cold 70's & 80's winters, he would bring it in before it froze.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> When I delivered in Strathroy (40mins outside London) there were still many operating milk doors. I'd leave small packages in them for the people. Most are painted over of somehow no longer operating, but some people preserve them. Strathroy is a mish mash of old and new houses beside or across from each other.


Me too! As a courier going into the older neighborhoods in Toronto some were still active. Always look for the SNR sticker. To a Courier, those were gold. These days everything is left without a signature, but back then it was a treat.


----------



## Verne

Even in suburbia back in the mid 70s we had a milkman. Oscar the milkman. Super friendly. We would get milk dropped off. Then suddenly life became "modern" and the milkman became obsolete and we never saw Oscar again. Life used to be about people back then.........not just about "yourself".


----------



## Verne

SWLABR said:


> Me too! SNR sticker


HAHAHA, speaks volumes to me.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> HAHAHA, speaks volumes to me.


Ya, that one was for you brother.


----------



## SWLABR

It’s time to share my “Holy sh*t, that’s scary” moment. I finished the P-90 TSG build yesterday and I went the the drawer to find a couple strap buttons. But, I could not find two that matched. (Never speaking out loud) “oh c’mon… I should have hundreds of these…. There’s no bloody way I’m ordering these online”.

Just now:


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I gave the shop some motivation with the fourwheeler lol and was told that he would order the parts today. I put $500 figuring that the bill would be over $500 but then I'm told he doesn't think it will cost that much so if it's under $500 I'll get money back. I don't believe it will be under $500 .


----------



## silvertonebetty

I went on a four wheeler drive and found a really comfortable new quad and just a little bigger than my Honda but man $$$$$ something like $6,500 before taxes but beautiful machine really. Now I’m relaxing listening to club music on Spotify but about to change it to some r&b , I also had too much sun and got a headache from the heat so yeah laying in the ac with a fan on feels great


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I can remember having milk (and associated dairy products) delivered to our door daily as a kid.
> 
> We would put our empty bottles on the doorstep with change inside and the milkman would leave whatever we purchased one the door step.
> 
> In all the years we did so we never lost a dime to theft.


That’s before the invention of porch pirates.


----------



## SWLABR

You’re right, there was no such thing. There have always been, and always be the folks who try to get something without earning it, but it seems a little more rampant these days.

Our fleet of trucks got hit for all the catalytic converters again. That’s twice in 18 months. $4000 per truck. Thankfully, a couple were ready to be sold off so we didn’t need to fix all of them, and the model we replaced them with makes it a lot harder, so those were safe. Still, a lot of money is about to be spent because of two complete and total A-Holes!

I have video footage, but the COP’s won’t bother. Can I post it here??? Ha, ha…


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> That’s before the invention of porch pirates.


For sure, and also, I lived in a part of Canada known for (back then) never locking doors to homes, cars, bicycles or many other items we would NEVER leave unlocked now or at least, here.

I returned home about ten years ago (recent by my standards) and was still shocked that many people STILL left their cars unlocked with the keys in the ignition.

To make my childhood even MORE insulated, I was raised at CFB Chatham, NB. My Dad was in the airforce and we went to airforce schools, shopped in airforce canteens, airforce swimming, theatres, bowling......churches....

In some aspects, it was much like a gated community, but our security guards had bigger guns.

Crime within the PMQs would have been a fair bit lower than in the civilian population.


----------



## MarkM

Many of my neighbours don't lock up, I lock up tight, we live 30 min from a drug and gang infested city. Being a lake it draws out the low lives , we do have an unofficial neighbourhood watch that makes every car that drives down the lane feel like they are being watched like in The Children of the Corn!


----------



## Milkman

MarkM said:


> Many of my neighbours don't lock up, I lock up tight, we live 30 min from a drug and gang infested city. Being a lake it draws out the low lives , we do have an unofficial neighbourhood watch that makes every car that drives down the lane feel like they are being watched like in The Children of the Corn!



There's a funny anecdote about a bear chasing some campers and words to the effect of "I don't have to be faster than the bear, I just have to be faster than you..."

Any building can be broken into.

I lock up as well as I can and anyone who does get in, WILL be seen and recorded.

I just try not to be the soft target in the neighborhood and hope that the lazy nature of thieves and crooks will guide them elsewhere.


----------



## JBFairthorne

MarkM said:


> Many of my neighbours don't lock up, I lock up tight, we live 30 min from a drug and gang infested city. Being a lake it draws out the low lives , we do have an unofficial neighbourhood watch that makes every car that drives down the lane feel like they are being watched like in The Children of the Corn!


Doesn’t sound like a very welcoming place.


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> Doesn’t sound like a very welcoming place.


What are you talking about?!?!?!










Sounds lovely!


----------



## Mooh

If you're wandering around the Bruce Peninsula this summer, look for this compilation CD of area musicians. It was created as a fundraiser for local charities. One of my tunes is on it, a kind of celtic-esque sort of thing, but the tracks vary widely, R&B, rock, country, and folk. (I had nothing to do with its production, just submitted a tune.)


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Wow, Richard Branson just accomplished something NASA did in 1961. I bet that did wonders for his ego.


----------



## Lola

So my husband and I are in a very heated debate about me busking downtown. He’s been downtown with his various hospital appts and said there’s sketchy looking ppl everywhere and the homeless to deal with. He said he’s really nervous about me doing this! He actually said, “NO you’re not doing this!” That brought out the rebel in me. He said, “you’re in a new band, see how that goes instead.” I would of made so many new connections by busking. He said it only takes 1 crazy person to snuff you out.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> He said it only takes 1 crazy person to snuff you out.


He's right.
Then there's the crackheads that'll swipe your gear for more crack.


----------



## Diablo

Facebooks censorship at work...
Saw a thread:
Write a sad story...
in only 4 words.

Someone posted:
Donald Trump Won 2020
and got 9500 replies

Annoying that someone always seems to have to bring politics into it, but it was kind of funny. Playing along, I posted:
Instead Joe Biden Did

and immediately got this multiple times:


Unable to post comment.
Try again
whats the difference?

*please note, this is about *censorship on FB*, not politics...It was a joke, I dont give a shit about either of their loser presidents. if the names are an issue, add them to the filters like Mick (M i c k).


----------



## laristotle

Diablo said:


> whats the difference?


Being woke?


----------



## laristotle

Diablo said:


> Write a sad story...
> in only 4 words.


That's the last beer!


----------



## Verne

Diablo said:


> Write a sad story...
> in only 4 words.


We're out of bacon


----------



## SWLABR

"Sit down. I'm pregnant". 

Only because I'm pushing 50, it didn't have the same level of dread as when I was just shy of 30.


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## Diablo

SWLABR said:


> "Sit down. I'm pregnant".
> 
> Only because I'm pushing 50, it didn't have the same level of dread as when I was just shy of 30.


I was the last in my circle of friends to get married...the George Clooney, as it were, and kids were even later.
When the news started coming in for the first year or 2, I was like "OMG, what are you going to do?! Does anyone need a ride to the clinic?" with a deadpan serious expression.

Now, I'd love to have another kid. every house should have a 4-8 yr old in it...they keep you young and age you at the same time. But that ship has sailed in this relationship. Glad I at least experienced it once


----------



## cheezyridr

SWLABR said:


> "Sit down. I'm pregnant".















Diablo said:


> I every house should have a 4-8 yr old in it...they keep you young and age you at the same time. But that ship has sailed in this relationship. Glad I at least experienced it once


i agree, kids are great. if you enjoyed yours, just wait till you have a grandchild. the fun factor goes up exponentially.


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> "Sit down. I'm pregnant".
> 
> Only because I'm pushing 50, it didn't have the same level of dread as when I was just shy of 30.


'Especially, not your wife'


----------



## silvertonebetty

Well today I m messed up a bit . I fixed a set of clippers to tame my beard but grabbed the wrong attachment and never noticed till I had a strip out 😂 let’s say now it I have a little way way to get the magical 1” mark because I grabbed the 4 or 5/8 instead of the number 8 😭. At least it’s nice and soft and no dead ends now.


----------



## SWLABR

Diablo said:


> I was the last in my circle of friends to get married...the George Clooney, as it were, and kids were even later.
> When the news started coming in for the first year or 2, I was like "OMG, what are you going to do?! Does anyone need a ride to the clinic?" with a deadpan serious expression.
> 
> Now, I'd love to have another kid. every house should have a 4-8 yr old in it...they keep you young and age you at the same time. But that ship has sailed in this relationship. Glad I at least experienced it once


Not saying it isn’t good, just not for me now. Raised two fairly normal kids. Had them young, and glad I did.
I am too old and broken to chase my 6yr old niece, and she’s only here a few hours a week! Ha, ha…


----------



## MarkM

JBFairthorne said:


> Doesn’t sound like a very welcoming place.


We like it that way.


----------



## MarkM

JBFairthorne said:


> Doesn’t sound like a very welcoming place.


We like it that way.


SWLABR said:


> Not saying it isn’t good, just not for me now. Raised two fairly normal kids. Had them young, and glad I did.
> I am too old and broken to chase my 6yr old niece, and she’s only here a few hours a week! Ha, ha…


Try grandparenting 3 grandsons under 2!


----------



## Mooh

The one grand-nephew I see a lot is loads of fun but there‘s a level chance his mother will take off with him so I make the best of my time with him. All the cliches are true…you only get one chance.


----------



## mhammer

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 373633


Always and forever, my favorite _Far Side_. We had it taped to our fridge throughout most of the '80s and 90s. Never failed to make me smile.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> Always and forever, my favorite _Far Side_. We had it taped to our fridge throughout most of the '80s and 90s. Never failed to make me smile.


my favorite far side comic is one that most of my buddies think is dumb. 
it's titled "cow joy rides"

it's a picture of some cows in a car, riding past a farmer in his field. the cow in the back seat is shouting "yakity-yak!!!"


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> For sure, and also, I lived in a part of Canada known for (back then) never locking doors to homes, cars, bicycles or many other items we would NEVER leave unlocked now or at least, here.
> 
> I returned home about ten years ago (recent by my standards) and was still shocked that many people STILL left their cars unlocked with the keys in the ignition.
> 
> To make my childhood even MORE insulated, I was raised at CFB Chatham, NB. My Dad was in the airforce and we went to airforce schools, shopped in airforce canteens, airforce swimming, theatres, bowling......churches....
> 
> In some aspects, it was much like a gated community, but our security guards had bigger guns.
> 
> Crime within the PMQs would have been a fair bit lower than in the civilian population.


My grandparent's would only lock the door at night. There was a always a key to the front door under the cushion on the chair right beside the front door on the porch. My grandmother used to laugh and say the whole town knew it was under there.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> I can remember having milk (and associated dairy products) delivered to our door daily as a kid.
> 
> We would put our empty bottles on the doorstep with change inside and the milkman would leave whatever we purchased one the door step.
> 
> In all the years we did so we never lost a dime to theft.


I lived in England in the 80's and milkmen were still the norm then.


----------



## butterknucket

Diablo said:


> I was the last in my circle of friends to get married...the George Clooney, as it were, and kids were even later.
> When the news started coming in for the first year or 2, I was like "OMG, what are you going to do?! Does anyone need a ride to the clinic?" with a deadpan serious expression.
> 
> Now, I'd love to have another kid. every house should have a 4-8 yr old in it...they keep you young and age you at the same time. But that ship has sailed in this relationship. Glad I at least experienced it once


There's something really important to having a family. Every couple I've ever known who said they were dead set against having kids regretted it later in life. I missed out on that, at least for now. 

My grandparents had eleven kids. When I tell people that, they look at me with shock and disbelief. They say, "Don't you think that's strange? Why would they do that?" I just reply, "There's no shame in having kids. There's nothing wrong with having a family."

I definitely experienced something special by having such a big, tight-knit family.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I got soaked . Our group done some water balloon games . Later I trimmed up my beard some after I fixed the busted razor lol, then I ordered fries with the works for supper and headed off to our bible study. (I’m not here to talk about religion just what I did today) our pastor is off on vacation so another member of the church held the study, he likes RC. Sprouls but today it was really over my head. For those who never heard of him he used to be a pastor and a university professor so his methods are very much like a university teacher so somethings I don’t understand like tonight.
but Today we learned about isms.

hedonism

secularism

pluralism

positivism

humanism

existentialism

Escapism.

oh something one of my friends from the from my group said today 😂.
I went fo grab my phone and headphones off the neighbour’s deck and the weren’t there. Then one let’s say bob said “Jared friends trust each other, but not staff” then he hands me my stuff and said “I kept these safe and dry for you friend” . Oh he is so funny at times 😂.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I just finished talking to my friend about another friend’s little and the difference in her since he got visitation with her. She was around a year when he was finally able to see her and she was so isolated from anyone she’d scream blood murder if anyone looked at her. Now she runs up and greets everyone she see’s . I remember one time taking a nap on my friend’s grandfather’s couch only to wake up to find that she had crawled up and fell asleep on me . I’ve also learned it’s the little things the little ones pickup on and remember. Just the other day she said “ boba di boba di boo I choose you!” And that’s something I use to say to her because it made her smile and there’s nothing more precious than child’s happiness. I can no longer have a video chat with her older brother ( he’s 10) without he running over and yielding “ Jared hi” her brother is something lol always call to ask “ Jared can I use you Xbox account” he’s actually a really well behaved kid but I just can’t get over the difference in his sister social development has approved. Two days ago I was visiting because their father is more like the older brother I wanted but couldn’t have and his boy looks at me like his older brother he always wanted 😂 well back to two days ago while visiting I felt something tugging on my leg and I thought it was that pesty dog lol, but it the little 3 year old girl with her arms around my leg and she asked me wanna play with my shovels” I must say these little really can make a fella feel important.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Diablo




----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> We like it that way.
> 
> Try grandparenting 3 grandsons under 2!


No thanks. 

Although, I'm sure they're wonderful.


----------



## Verne

My favourite Larsen changes all the time. How one guy could write so many hilarious one panel comics consistently was amazing.


----------



## Verne

For the MTBers in the group. For me, it was late 80s and only the elbows and knees for suspension.


----------



## Lola

Good morning gentlemen. Have a wonderful day.
I will leave you with this little Rockin’ ditty!

This one’s for you Cheezy.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Diablo

Verne said:


> For the MTBers in the group. For me, it was late 80s and only the elbows and knees for suspension.
> 
> View attachment 373691


even worse...you forgot the power unit.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## SWLABR

I had a 90's Raleigh Serengeti that I bought new. I had it for years but stopped riding it due to the aggressive stance. Wasn't comfortable for pleasure rides. Went to a local shop last Spring to ask about re-sell value, and he snapped it up for himself. I have never looked into if I could have gotten more. I wasn't expecting half of what he gave me. I was happy, he was happy.


----------



## Verne

My first "real" bike was a Wicked Fat Chance I bought new in '89 for $2000. Eventually when front suspension started becoming more consumer level, I bought a Scott Uni shock for it. Then a Rock Shox Mag 20. Then it was new bike time (Klein Rascal) after several incarnations of that Fat Chance. I've had a lot of bikes since, but I always remember that Wicked with fondness.


----------



## Lola

The political forum vanished. I wanted talk about vaccine passports. Agree or not?


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> The political forum vanished. I wanted talk about vaccine passports. Agree or not?


Just tread lightly if you do…


----------



## Verne

@Lola If you do, I wager the posts will be deleted, or this entire thread will be locked/deleted. Be very careful what, how and where you speak. This is 1984 all over.


----------



## keto

Lola said:


> The political forum vanished. I wanted talk about vaccine passports. Agree or not?


I imagine big thread go bye-bye pretty quickly, if you do.


----------



## Diablo

SWLABR said:


> I had a 90's Raleigh Serengeti that I bought new. I had it for years but stopped riding it due to the aggressive stance. Wasn't comfortable for pleasure rides. Went to a local shop last Spring to ask about re-sell value, and he snapped it up for himself. I have never looked into if I could have gotten more. I wasn't expecting half of what he gave me. I was happy, he was happy.


Covid pricing.
I had an old Mongoose MTB prob from the same era...paid about $200 for it in late 90's.
Sold it last month for $150.
My wife got about the same for her old Norco with cracked tires.


----------



## Diablo

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 373703


Looks like something either from Wayne enterprises, or that the military would make for spec ops in Afghanistan...if they rode bikes on missions


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m going through my old yearbook and I ran across a name of someone I was fairly good friends with. We actually went on several short drives in his olds delta 88 . He moved to Toronto then left his apartment with mist stuff there and no one heard from him since. Not even his family knows where he went to because I asked a cousin and she’s response “ he just got up and disappeared “


----------



## SWLABR

Oh, @Lola I meant, if you do, tread lightly, *and *don't do it in here. Start a new thread, cause I don't want to see 1200+ pages chucked on the scrap heap. That would be a total shame! 

So many posts... _so_ many.


----------



## Paul Running

Diablo said:


> Looks like something either from Wayne enterprises, or that the military would make for spec ops in Afghanistan...if they rode bikes on missions


High-end all carbon fiber bike, yeah I imagine it could take a good beating.


----------



## mhammer

SWLABR said:


> Just tread lightly if you do…


It's a topic that IS possible to approach very lightly, simply as an operational issue, that has nothing to do with "politics", but much to do with what's feasible and helpful in everyday life. Not much different than talking about whether ball-end strings are worth it or not, or whether barbecues are made poorly or not.

Basically, four points to address:

standardization of criteria across regions...achieveable?
mode of confirmation...paper, QR code, or what?
counterfeiting...a legitimate concern, or completely avoidable?
useful and consequential applicability...only for travel, or for more specific activities (e.g. sporting events, concerts)?
These four areas are subsumed under two overarching questions: can it be done, and will it help?

These are challenges faced everywhere, at the national, provincial/state, and municipal levels.

*Maybe make this a separate thread so that "Random: no more no less" doesn't have to suffer for the sake of one tangent.*


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> It's a topic that IS possible to approach very lightly, simply as an operational issue, that has nothing to do with "politics", but much to do with what's feasible and helpful in everyday life. Not much different than talking about whether ball-end strings are worth it or not, or whether barbecues are made poorly or not.
> 
> Basically, four points to address:
> 
> standardization of criteria across regions...achieveable?
> mode of confirmation...paper, QR code, or what?
> counterfeiting...a legitimate concern, or completely avoidable?
> useful and consequential applicability...only for travel, or for more specific activities (e.g. sporting events, concerts)?
> These four areas are subsumed under two overarching questions: can it be done, and will it help?





there is no way that topic can be discussed without delving into politics, for 2 reasons
1) all forms of social media immediately censor any discussion that doesn't follow the "official narrative". that's twitter, facebook, and all the rest
2) whether anyone likes it or not, it IS a political subject.

any time you have a topic where you can't speak your mind without creating problems, just don't do it here.
it's wrong to talk about things and not allow people to express their opinion if it doesn't agree with yours, or the platforms. i know my opinion on it, and i know both the platform and many others will not agree. therefore, my post will get deleted, and i may even get banned. it's bullshit. don't pretend you can skirt the controversy on a subject like that, because it can't be done, and it SHOULDN'T be done.
IF WE AREN'T GOING TO HAVE A PLACE TO DISCUSS THESE THINGS, DON'T DISCUSS THEM[/QUOTE]


----------



## allthumbs56

cheezyridr said:


> there is no way that topic can be discussed without delving into politics, for 2 reasons
> 1) all forms of social media immediately censor any discussion that doesn't follow the "official narrative". that's twitter, facebook, and all the rest
> 2) whether anyone likes it or not, it IS a political subject.
> 
> any time you have a topic where you can't speak your mind without creating problems, just don't do it here.
> it's wrong to talk about things and not allow people to express their opinion if it doesn't agree with yours, or the platforms. i know my opinion on it, and i know both the platform and many others will not agree. therefore, my post will get deleted, and i may even get banned. it's bullshit. don't pretend you can skirt the controversy on a subject like that, because it can't be done, and it SHOULDN'T be done.
> IF WE AREN'T GOING TO HAVE A PLACE TO DISCUSS THESE THINGS, DON'T DISCUSS THEM


[/QUOTE]
I agree.

Go ahead and raise the issue but do so in a new thread so that when it gets deleted this one stays standing

** edit. Actually allow me.


----------



## laristotle

allthumbs56 said:


> ** edit. Actually allow me.


post the link as well?


----------



## silvertonebetty

We have a good forum here and full of great members. Anyhow everyone have a good night I’m out for the night


----------



## Lola

SWLABR said:


> Oh, @Lola I meant, if you do, tread lightly, *and *don't do it in here. Start a new thread, cause I don't want to see 1200+ pages chucked on the scrap heap. That would be a total shame!
> 
> So many posts... _so_ many.


No worries not happening. I liked the Political forum for being able to express our opinions and views. But POOF right before my eyes it has vanished. Dust in the wind!


----------



## SWLABR

Diablo said:


> Covid pricing.
> I had an old Mongoose MTB prob from the same era...paid about $200 for it in late 90's.
> Sold it last month for $150.
> My wife got about the same for her old Norco with cracked tires.


Last Spring I sold a 12yr old road bike (that the company has made very few updates to) for more than I paid when I bought it new. It was the previous years model, and the shop wanted it off the floor. I paid a good price. But sold it 12 YEARS later, for more. Like $200 more! 

Think about that... a carbon fiber fork road bike, appreciated in value. 

I used the money to buy lumber to fix my fence, so I lost in the end... ha, ha!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Wow this is discouraging, my partner in crime who I do a weekly newscast with went on two weeks vacation decided she doesn’t want to come back!


----------



## Lola

My only day off and I said NO I am not coming into work today. Sorry. And then I felt really guilty. Still feeling a bit guilty. Worked almost 50 hrs since Sunday. Short staffed. NO is the word of the day! I don’t say it often enough.


----------



## Mooh

Saws. 

I love the things.

I have a Swede saw, limb saw, table saw, bandsaw, dovetail saw, draw saw(s), hack saw(s), drywall saw, drop saw, compound mitre saw, circular saw(s), scroll saw, chain saw, jig saw(s), coping saw, back saw(s), various wood handsaws...but until this morning I never owned a reciprocating saw. I just couldn't see myself getting through next week without one. For a jack-knife carpenter I have a lot of tools.

People often ask what tools they should buy first and I always say to buy good measuring tools because without them everything else you do is at risk, assuming you know how to use them. But a close second is good sharp and sharpenable blade/cutting tools like saws and chisels.

You always know who your friends are when you have tools...or a pickup truck...or both.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Mooh said:


> I never owned a reciprocating saw. I just couldn't see myself getting through next week without one.


I have a cheap B&D one. I upgraded to a Bosch 18V one. Going cordless is a game changer. Highly recommended!


----------



## Verne




----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> post the link as well?


m'kay.............









Vaccine Passports - Aye or Nay?


Why would a vaccinated person care if somebody without the vaccine is around them? You're vaccinated and therefore immune right? Not immune, but have the weapons inside your body to more successfully fight it. Meanwhile, unvaccinated people are the perfect petri dish for the virus to mutate...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today was actually a really bad day and fairly discouraging . I found out one of my so called close Friend decided to all of a sudden to move to a different province without telling me , the driver of the bussing system I use is in Halifax after a heart attack and is going for double bypass and I need a new engine for my Honda . But I found a lead on a engine and the owner of the shop let’s call him bob. I actually really like bob , he told me he ran into issues with the other shop with the engine so he’s going to take a run over to the shop to make sure the other guy isn’t lying to me . But he told me once it was from a 89 and today it’s from a 86 . He wants $400 for the engine but if works and is correct it most likely be with it


----------



## SWLABR

Mooh said:


> Saws.
> 
> I love the things.
> 
> I have a Swede saw, limb saw, table saw, bandsaw, dovetail saw, draw saw(s), hack saw(s), drywall saw, drop saw, compound mitre saw, circular saw(s), scroll saw, chain saw, jig saw(s), coping saw, back saw(s), various wood handsaws...but until this morning I never owned a reciprocating saw. I just couldn't see myself getting through next week without one. For a jack-knife carpenter I have a lot of tools.
> 
> People often ask what tools they should buy first and I always say to buy good measuring tools because without them everything else you do is at risk, assuming you know how to use them. But a close second is good sharp and sharpenable blade/cutting tools like saws and chisels.
> 
> You always know who your friends are when you have tools...or a pickup truck...or both.


The only things I collect more than music gear, are tools. And I have A LOT of gear! 
Making the switch from DeWalt to Milwaukee. 
You can’t do good things, with sh*t tools!


----------



## Mooh

SWLABR said:


> The only things I collect more than music gear, are tools. And I have A LOT of gear!
> Making the switch from DeWalt to Milwaukee.
> You can’t do good things, with sh*t tools!


Most of my cordless stuff is DeWalt, including the hedge shears, and the circular saw has been awesome. My needs are squarely hobbyist though.


----------



## MarkM

I own a lot of good tools, been collecting them and looking after them for 40+ years. My buddy visited last weekend from Windsor, he has a small CT bench full of tools. He was blown away because my big shop isn't big enough for all my tools. I still have a Craftsmen tool kit I bought in 1975 with all the sockets and wrenches. My sons have "borrowed " some of them or I would have more.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m going to play guild for a bit before bed . Tomorrow will be a better day , I also hope laura is up for some me time tomorrow 😂 I guess her boss wants her to work some Saturdays till they find more staff. Maybe it could be a place to look for employment 🤔


----------



## SWLABR

Mooh said:


> Most of my cordless stuff is DeWalt, including the hedge shears, and the circular saw has been awesome. My needs are squarely hobbyist though.


I was a “Dewalt guy” for years, but they changed the battery configuration. The drill & driver are 10+ years old. They won’t hold a charge as well as they used to. I’d love to just buy new batteries, but totally different format. If I have to buy everything again, I’m giving my money to another gigantic corporate entity. I will keep all my corded Dewalt.


----------



## Lola

What a stellar Friday night! I went downtown by myself to the Rehearsal Factory on Richmond. I played there once before. I had forgotten how beautiful the studios are. The room I was in had lights that were synched with my music that I was playing. I was basically at my own concert! Wall to wall mirrors. Great for practicing stage performance. The studio was huge. I had it cranked and was playing ACDC(who else? Lol) anyhow I had an epiphany. I found out that if I roll my fingers from chord to chord, like a C power chord to a G power chord etc. It has more of an authentic and seamless Angus sound. I am in the process of trying to learn all the tricks, as many as I can. I really couldn’t believe the difference in the way it sounded to my ear. So much fun! Listening to Pat Travers on these studio monitors just before I left was amazing. What a brilliant player! Motivation.

The bars were packed. People spilling out on to the sidewalk. Gorgeous expensive cars. I was standing waiting for the light change and in rolls the new Corvette. Absolutely insane looking. I wish I could afford to move there.


----------



## Mooh

SWLABR said:


> I was a “Dewalt guy” for years, but they changed the battery configuration. The drill & driver are 10+ years old. They won’t hold a charge as well as they used to. I’d love to just buy new batteries, but totally different format. If I have to buy everything again, I’m giving my money to another gigantic corporate entity. I will keep all my corded Dewalt.


My DeWalts are new battery tools. Previously I've had B&D and Makita but they changed their batteries too. I hope I don't have to re-up again.


----------



## SWLABR

Mooh said:


> My DeWalts are new battery tools. Previously I've had B&D and Makita but they changed their batteries too. I hope I don't have to re-up again.


Apparently Milwaukee have used the same style “forever”. At least in the “M-18” line. Surprisingly, Ryobi have also never changed. Even when they went from the blue/yellow to the electric snot green. They still interchange. That green is awful. I am thoroughly impressed with their bench tools though. I have the drill press, and belt sander in blue. Amazing. I have the bench grinder in the green. I’m thinking of painting it to match the other two!! Ha, ha…


----------



## JBFairthorne

I had Ryobi cordless tools 20 years ago. They were shit. The batteries wouldn’t hold charge after a couple of years. They’re fine for housewives but that’s about it.


----------



## MarkM

I have 18v Dewalt and the batteries are all starting to die, some of the tools are pretty worn out as well. I might just pickup a couple new batteries to extend the life of these and keep the $1k for something else.


----------



## Paul Running

The battery pack is the frustration with cordless tools. If you are handy and are willing to put in the time, you can disassemble the battery pack and replace the cells. I converted a couple of my nickel packs to Li-Po (higher energy density and lower weight than nickel cells). Many aftermarket cells are higher performance than the cells in OEM packs.


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> I had Ryobi cordless tools 20 years ago. They were shit. The batteries wouldn’t hold charge after a couple of years. They’re fine for housewives but that’s about it.


Ya, I had a 7.2v cordless (not for big stuff, obviously) that I used mostly as an electric screw driver. It think the battery lasted 2 yrs. As I said, the_ bench_ stuff is great.


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> I have 18v Dewalt and the batteries are all starting to die, some of the tools are pretty worn out as well. I might just pickup a couple new batteries to extend the life of these and keep the $1k for something else.


If you have these: 









You'll be in luck. Readily available.

But if you have these: 









You're SOL. That's what I have. The inability to locate new batteries is why I'm changing.


----------



## MarkM

I'm SOL, I did pick up a couple a while back new, I think there is an adapter to use the new batteries as well.


----------



## SWLABR

^^ a few years ago when the new ones came out, and Home Depot were pushing the old ones out the door, I thought about scooping up a couple of the 2-pack. They weren't cheap, but would have been cheaper to what I have to do now.


----------



## laristotle

Still have and use my corded tools. For something outside the garage, I have extension cords.


----------



## Diablo

18v Milwaukee here. no issues other than a battery case cracked when I dropped it. Been using it for years with a zip tie around it.
looking at getting an impact wrench, lot of sales on now,
I will likely get Ridgid…lifetime warranty even on batteries, and I’ve owned a couple of their tools…every bit as good as Milwaukee except a tad heavier and bulkier, but cost way less.


as for saws, once hired an arborist to take down about 15 trees. He had this Japanese handsaw made by Silky, for cutting limbs. I had to buy one (Lee valley). I use it for anything 3” or less. It’s amazing. Barely any work, and easier and safer than a chainsaw (and I have 2 of those-Echo).


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I feel well rested. I never heard my alarm and I got up after 12 . I messaged my friend if she felt like coming over after 5 probably would be better because since I’m full of energy for a change I’m going to scrub the apartment and do some laundry. Right now all I have left is the toilet , laundry and floors. I have R.C. Sprouls playing in the background. I’m actually really enjoying his teachings . The lesson he’s teaching on right now is from 1988 and each lesson is about 30 minutes long


----------



## Jim DaddyO

When you mill up your own wood from rough stock to trim windows, this is 2 windows worth.


----------



## SWLABR

^^^^ My buddy came over with a couple cedar 2x6x8's that we cut into slats for a screen door (we eventually installed on his cottage) and he could not believe the amount of sawdust from just a few cuts. I don't have a fully set up shop, he watched me pull the table saw out, and set it up. Afterwards he was like... are you sure that's all from just now?? "Dude... you watched me pull my car out and get the saw!!"


----------



## MarkM

Dust collection system was my best shop investment!


----------



## cheezyridr

at work we use hilti for all the cordless stuff. don't buy those, they suck


----------



## zontar

What did you do in the States? Play baseball?


----------



## Mooh

A loaf of white and a loaf of brown bread for the freezer. Our ancient Panasonic bread maker just keeps working, and working well. I tinker with the recipes a lot.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Hahaha 🤣 what a way to start the day . My friend’s 11 year old and 3 year old yelled “Jared you’re a teenager “🤣


----------



## Verne

How the Wright brothers would have been viewed today


----------



## silvertonebetty

We went to the beach today and the kids wanted me to get into the water. I haven’t been in any amount of water in years and you talk about a panic when that water got deep. Ended up calming down and actually enjoyed myself.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ever been excited for someone but yet you know it’s not your business to tell people? Well that’s how I feel . I’m just happy she no longer is burdened by the recent events that she has went through


----------



## mhammer

Mooh said:


> A loaf of white and a loaf of brown bread for the freezer. Our ancient Panasonic bread maker just keeps working, and working well. I tinker with the recipes a lot.
> 
> View attachment 374030


The "curly" ends on those just remind me of Lard Lad on The Simpsons.








What I do is make the loaf itself out of white APF, with a handful of bran, and a palm-ful of ground flax seed, for my daily ration of fibre. I've gotten fluid enough with the process now that I can make the dough, knead it, and leave the kitchen clean as a whistle within 30 minutes. We leave the pilot light on the fireplace in the kitchen on all year, so the vent at the top of it makes it dead easy to proof a big loaf. If anything, leaving a loaf to rise while I solder in the adjacent room is dangerous. More than once I've ended up with a loaf that was too damn big for the pan, and way too big for slices to fit in the toaster. One can always push the sides and top in to constrain the resulting baked size, but the texture comes out wrong. Best for me to simply set an alarm, keep an eye on it, and only let it rise to 2x the initial size.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Beach day. Note to self my hair is looking a little bit thin, I wonder does that mean I might go bald in the future 😂


----------



## MarkM

@silvertonebetty Yes you will have more forehead to wash everyday, until you get to a seven or eighthead!


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> @silvertonebetty Yes you will have more forehead to wash everyday, until you get to a seven or eighthead!


Haha . To think this was me back in high school. I was told several times I looked like a girl 👧. The first picture was in 2008 grade 11 and the second 2009 grade 12


----------



## cheezyridr

i have said in the past that i'd never mod my LP. chances are, because most of you know the deal, you immediately knew:










recently i put a set of locking grovers on it. i cleaned it real good, and then i noticed that there's more fret wear than i expected to find. so i'll be taking it to my luthier to have him go over the neck. every single time i have taken a guitar to this guy, it came back better than i'd dare to hope. he's the gandalf of guitar repair.
well i was thinking, shit he's gonna have the LP for at least 2 weeks, while he's got the hood open, i might as well do a few other things i've considered, and some that needs doing. so, like i said, he'll adress the frets and hydrate the neck. also, while he's got it, i'm going to get rid of the scratchy pot it's always had. i'll ditch the greenboard and rewire it with actual wires, and new pots and caps. i'll keep the board just so i have the original parts. the corian nut i've always hated, that's gettin 86'd. i'm getting rid of the bridge pick up that's ok, but i don't love it. i'm replacing it with a frankenstein. i put one in my strat, and i absolutely loved it. my buddy has one in a $300 dean, and it sounds amazing. it's uncovered, and black, so i am replacing the chrome '57 classic plus in the neck, with a black '57 classic. 
i'll install and wire everything, and just let them do the nut and the rest of the neck.

i wanted to use linear taper pots but no one seems to carry quality ones that are long shaft, 500k. only audio taper, so it looks like that's what i'll be getting. i'm just going to use the same kind of orange drops that are in it now, and the switch i'll get wherever i decide where i'm buying the pots and caps. i'll ne losing the option to coil split, but i didn't use it on the LP, i never thought much of it. i use it alot on the ar. for some reason, i just like the sound and the feel better.
oh, and, looks like i'll break down and get a soldering gun.


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> 2009 grade 12


You look like you could be a Hanson brother here. lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> You look like you could be a Hanson brother here. lol
> View attachment 374129
> 
> View attachment 374128


Haha


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> You look like you could be a Hanson brother here. lol
> View attachment 374129


When you said “Hanson”, I thought of this band of brothers.


----------



## Milkman

Busy year for renovations. This is one room, but we've been busy all over the house. Some before and after shots.

Before









After










Before









After


----------



## mhammer

silvertonebetty said:


> Beach day. Note to self my hair is looking a little bit thin, I wonder does that mean I might go bald in the future 😂
> View attachment 374100


At least it's the right direction. My best friend used to have a curse: You should grow bald....from the back* up*!


----------



## silvertonebetty

This has to be the creepiest thing I saw for a children’s book


----------



## Verne

If you look real close.............you can see a bicycle in this picture.


----------



## silvertonebetty

So I took a picture of the engine I found and was directed to a different Honda atv forum and it’s really lively and full of knowledgeable people. I found out that 86 was the only year with two air filter/vents. Now we thought the other hose was an overflow but really it’s for a missing AIR FILTER!!! I’m also missing the muffler guard and man the leg gets hot lol but look at this








I have a new carb and would need the gear shifter lever from my Honda . My dad will help me figure out if the engine is any good unless Rodney gets there first .


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> If you look real close.............you can see a bicycle in this picture.
> 
> 
> View attachment 374209


There’s a few things that concerns me here .
1. That Denim bra looks really uncomfortable like come on I can only imagine how uncomfortable it would be .

2 her bottoms are bade from a top

3 she got her cloth mixed up

4 that’s a creepy smile that creeps me out. It’s like “ come here boy , you know you want to” then you begging for your freedom lol 😂


----------



## silvertonebetty

*If all the animals run in one direction follow them.

If you can't soar with the Eagles, then run with the Chickens.*


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> There’s a few things that concerns me here .
> 1. That Denim bra looks really uncomfortable like come on I can only imagine how uncomfortable it would be .
> 
> 2 her bottoms are bade from a top
> 
> 3 she got her cloth mixed up
> 
> 4 that’s a creepy smile that creeps me out. It’s like “ come here boy , you know you want to” then you begging for your freedom lol 😂



i was riding down by the beaches one time when a woman like that saw me and immediately jumped off of her bike, tore off all her clothes, and said "take whatever you want." man, i had that bike for years!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 374215


Is









is it really a bike seat 🤭


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 374215


Yeeaahhhhh…. Thaaaat might not be the seat.


----------



## Diablo

silvertonebetty said:


> There’s a few things that concerns me here .
> 1. That Denim bra looks really uncomfortable like come on I can only imagine how uncomfortable it would be .
> 
> 2 her bottoms are bade from a top
> 
> 3 she got her cloth mixed up
> 
> 4 that’s a creepy smile that creeps me out. It’s like “ come here boy , you know you want to” then you begging for your freedom lol 😂


Great example of the old saying "...not seeing the forest through the trees..."


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> When you said “Hanson”, I thought of this band of brothers


When you say that band of bros, I got mixed up with this one.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Looks like next Tuesday or the following Tuesday I might be trying my hand at a bakery job . Kind of like a working interview so it be something different . It will be for a few shifts if things go well so wish me luck.


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> Looks like next Tuesday or the following Tuesday I might be trying my hand at a bakery job . Kind of like a working interview so it be something different . It will be for a few shifts if things go well so wish me luck.


Good Luck! 
Do you have to be there super early in the morning to do the baking for the day?


----------



## Diablo

silvertonebetty said:


> Looks like next Tuesday or the following Tuesday I might be trying my hand at a bakery job . Kind of like a working interview so it be something different . It will be for a few shifts if things go well so wish me luck.


Nice. It will smell good...at first 

Im a night owl and when I was younger and lived in the city, Id go for late night walks through the junction. There was a little bakery there. I always remember how late/early they'd be working...like 2-3am, getting stuff ready to get to stores for first thing in the morning, I guess. You never think of what it takes to get stuff into the stores in time for shoppers.


----------



## keto

silvertonebetty said:


> Looks like next Tuesday or the following Tuesday I might be trying my hand at a bakery job . Kind of like a working interview so it be something different . It will be for a few shifts if things go well so wish me luck.


Be prepared to sweat. Lots. Hot, hot work.


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Good Luck!
> Do you have to be there super early in the morning to do the baking for the day?


early . i think they close at 2 . i know it will be 10-2


----------



## silvertonebetty

keto said:


> Be prepared to sweat. Lots. Hot, hot work.


it wouldn't surprise me


----------



## silvertonebetty

Diablo said:


> Nice. It will smell good...at first
> 
> Im a night owl and when I was younger and lived in the city, Id go for late night walks through the junction. There was a little bakery there. I always remember how late/early they'd be working...like 2-3am, getting stuff ready to get to stores for first thing in the morning, I guess. You never think of what it takes to get stuff into the stores in time for shoppers.


yeah theres a lot to be done. they want me for the cafe part pf it, so it will be busy


----------



## JBFairthorne

If you’re working 10-2 in a bakery chances are you’re not going to be doing much baking.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> If you’re working 10-2 in a bakery chances are you’re not going to be doing much baking.


mostly and tables


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

He’s thinking “
I wish I didn't know now what I didn't know then 
I wish I could start this whole thing over again 
I'm not sayin' it's you,You could never be true”


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Have you ever been ghosted? How did you solve this? Were you hurt by their actions?


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Have you ever been ghosted? How did you solve this? Were you hurt by their actions?



Maybe, but I wouldn't really know if I was.

I ghosted most people many years ago by today's standards.

Imagine the audacity of not having Facebook, Twitter, Instagram......


----------



## Diablo

Lola said:


> Have you ever been ghosted? How did you solve this? Were you hurt by their actions?


Ya, been on both sides, really.
I think it comes from an imbalance in the relationship, usually either 1) emotional commitment to that person ie. 1 person thinks there is a much stronger relationship than the other, so other doesnt feel any need to formally go through the awkwardness of terminating things. Or, 2) an imbalance in communication where 1 person has been throwing off vibes, hints, opportunities to talk about issues, and the other person is dismissive or oblivious to hearing them, and the person gives up or talking on trying to be heard and the connection dissolves.

for me, its usually been in dating situations, where ive tried to get my needs across, and other person ignored them or failed to address them, so I detached...and Im sure some girls did the same to me for the same reason.

But it could be something like a friendship. In university, I had a friend from high school who lived nearby, suggested we commute to school together. Seemed I was always driving, never chipped in for gas or offered to drive, I had to adjust my schedule to meet hers, etc. I felt used, and as I already had a girlfriend and had some concerns that she might get suspicious as well, I spaced her out.
I think we all could try to have more emotional awareness in our relationships, and more than ever, subtleties are important bc I think subsequent generations arent as verbal, or as blunt as older generations were.

Can you solve it? Im not sure. Sometimes, once ghosted, youre dead to them. At the same time, maybe theres nothing to lose by trying to find out what happened? But, if the reason the person ghosted you did it due to their own cowardice to have awkward conversations, you may never find out the real deal....theyll just make up some BS to get past it. Is everybody always completely honest with the other person in a breakup? I doubt it.
But IMO the one thing to always remember, we can only change ourselves, we cant force other ppl to change, esp if they show no interest in doing so. So the only way to solve it is to come to terms with it and try to move forward in a different way.


----------



## Lola

Diablo said:


> Ya, been on both sides, really.
> I think it comes from an imbalance in the relationship, usually either 1) emotional commitment to that person ie. 1 person thinks there is a much stronger relationship than the other, so other doesnt feel any need to formally go through the awkwardness of terminating things. Or, 2) an imbalance in communication where 1 person has been throwing off vibes, hints, opportunities to talk about issues, and the other person is dismissive or oblivious to hearing them, and the person gives up or talking on trying to be heard and the connection dissolves.
> 
> for me, its usually been in dating situations, where ive tried to get my needs across, and other person ignored them or failed to address them, so I detached...and Im sure some girls did the same to me for the same reason.
> 
> But it could be something like a friendship. In university, I had a friend from high school who lived nearby, suggested we commute to school together. Seemed I was always driving, never chipped in for gas or offered to drive, I had to adjust my schedule to meet hers, etc. I felt used, and as I already had a girlfriend and had some concerns that she might get suspicious as well, I spaced her out.
> I think we all could try to have more emotional awareness in our relationships, and more than ever, subtleties are important bc I think subsequent generations arent as verbal, or as blunt as older generations were.
> 
> Can you solve it? Im not sure. Sometimes, once ghosted, youre dead to them. At the same time, maybe theres nothing to lose by trying to find out what happened? But, if the reason the person ghosted you did it due to their own cowardice to have awkward conversations, you may never find out the real deal....theyll just make up some BS to get past it. Is everybody always completely honest with the other person in a breakup? I doubt it.
> But IMO the one thing to always remember, we can only change ourselves, we cant force other ppl to change, esp if they show no interest in doing so. So the only way to solve it is to come to terms with it and try to move forward in a different way.


It’s all good though. Their current lifestyle and whole life is in the toilet. That in and of itself is punishment enough. I am glad I didn’t waste anymore time on that person and found out now


----------



## Diablo

Lola said:


> It’s all good though. Their current lifestyle and whole life is in the toilet. That in and of itself is punishment enough. I am glad I didn’t waste anymore time on that person and found out now


and thats another situation I hadnt considered...that the person has got their own problems/things going on, that they either arent themselves or just dont have the time for a relationship/friendship that they once did.

sometimes ghosting isnt a bad thing. because there isnt a line drawn in the sand, theres an opportunity for things to pick up again where they left off, someday.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lola said:


> Have you ever been ghosted? How did you solve this? Were you hurt by their actions?


Sure lots of times. Every time it happens I say to myself, “a person that has so little respect for others or their feelings probably isn’t the type of person I want to know anyhow.”

It doesn’t take much to say, hey, I don’t think we’re on the same page or sorry, I’m not interested but best of luck. Only a self centered piece of shit would terminate a conversation/relationship without a word and for no apparent reason stop replying. Being rid of them is generally no great loss.


----------



## laristotle

It's covid times. Some people may just not want to interact with anybody?


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> Have you ever been ghosted? How did you solve this? Were you hurt by their actions?


Yeah, but I refuse to change in response as it's not my issue. Not so much hurt as perplexed. Not concerned with a resolution...life's too short.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Have you ever been ghosted? How did you solve this? Were you hurt by their actions?


Yes and I just let it go and said “if I’m not good enough for her she’s not good enough for me” and I felt betrayed the first it happened and I put up a bunch of unhealthy emotional walls.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I guess tomorrow I’ll drop the engine off to the shop . I checked the compression yesterday and it hit the compression stroke in the cycle and man it was hard to kick that kickstart down.















the way I look at it is it has compression
There’s a brand new carb so there will be no issues with gas and there’s no way to check for spark but worse comes to worse my stator is good and I have two working coils . It’s super nice that the heat guard is on it because on the other engine it’s missing. And man it gets hot really hot 🥵


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Have you ever been ghosted? How did you solve this? Were you hurt by their actions?


i don't remember ever having been ghosted, but i have done it a couple times. anymore, i refuse to participate in shit tests. a couple years ago, a woman i had been talking to, i told her in the beginning i don't put up with shit tests. one night, instead of calling her, i fell asleep. she left me a message "oh, i guess you moved on, have a nice life." i thought about it..._have a nice life_... it sounded like good advice, so i took it. she called me every day for a month after that. i never answered the phone


----------



## silvertonebetty

I feel so anxious tonight I don’t know why I just do .


----------



## JBFairthorne

Go do something productive.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Go do something productive.


If that worked it would be great.


----------



## JBFairthorne

It does work if you let it. At the very least it will get your mind off of it. It’s gotta be more therapeutic than sitting home alone typing on a keyboard. Get out of your own head and go for a walk. Appreciate something beautiful. Anxiety is a temporary thing.


----------



## allthumbs56

Lola said:


> Have you ever been ghosted? How did you solve this? Were you hurt by their actions?


Heck - I had to look it up 😕 

There are people that I haven't talked to in a long time - my brother being one. I always just figured he had nothing to say. Pretty sure if I called him now we'd talk just fine, say goodbye, and another year might pass.

I have friends from high school and band member from my teenage years that I still talk to every couple of years. Other than Maggs and a few folks at work there aren't a lot of people I talk to often. Maybe I am being ghosted. Wait, Am I on somebody's Ignore List?.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> It does work if you let it. At the very least it will get your mind off of it. It’s gotta be more therapeutic than sitting home alone typing on a keyboard. Get out of your own head and go for a walk. Appreciate something beautiful. Anxiety is a temporary thing.


I wish it was nice out . I have bible study soon and I need to stop overthinking things. The last two days it’s been raining and thundering last night . Both days everyone’s plans went to hell ok my plans , I actually think today might just be because I know with the new engine my bike will be finished and then I can get that thing I want. And I haven’t been able to to get contact with basically anyone. Now thinking about it that’s a pretty stupid thing to get worked up over. I’m one who likes things to fairly scheduled and this week has been anything but that just all over the place


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

My friends and I are eating out tomorrow for lunch but what to get .








Honestly the bacon cheddar cheeseburger sounds great minus the tomato and pickles and extra spinach, also the fish and fries with the works sounds good


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> It does work if you let it. At the very least it will get your mind off of it. It’s gotta be more therapeutic than sitting home alone typing on a keyboard. Get out of your own head and go for a walk. Appreciate something beautiful. Anxiety is a temporary thing.


Excellent advice!


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> I feel so anxious tonight I don’t know why I just do .


well, in case you come in here while you're still feeling off, here is a litle ditty that should make you laugh, and you can save it for a time when it is the perfect response to someone who gets on your nerves


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> well, in case you come in here while you're still feeling off, here is a litle ditty that should make you laugh, and you can save it for a time when it is the perfect response to someone who gets on your nerves


I’ll have to watch it . Actually as suggested I got out the house and went to church for study. I got greeted by an overly excited 5 year old lol and we played in the gym for two hours. It was nice but his mom felt bad that I missed the study. So I told her the truth “ it made my day”


----------



## Guitar101

This one always makes me smile.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Lola said:


> Have you ever been ghosted? How did you solve this? Were you hurt by their actions?


It is a common delusion that you can make things better by talking about them. _Dame Rose Macaulay_


----------



## keto

silvertonebetty said:


> I’ll have to watch it . Actually as suggested I got out the house and went to church for study. I got greeted by an overly excited 5 year old lol and we played in the gym for two hours. It was nice but his mom felt bad that I missed the study. So I told her the truth “ it made my day”


Hey, have you been lifting? If not, go do some, if you can. I need to start again, I always feel better if I keep working out somewhat regular.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 374442



I think that one's a rental unit son.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

keto said:


> Hey, have you been lifting? If not, go do some, if you can. I need to start again, I always feel better if I keep working out somewhat regular.


Actually I haven’t since I messed my shoulder up .


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

I saw a small flock of geese this morning while walking with the dog. They were flying in a southerly direction. I wonder if the smoke is too much for them in NW Ontario? I don't recall ever seeing geese in our location at this time of the year.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 374454


Who comes up with this stuff


----------



## silvertonebetty

The engine is dropped off and he seems to be impressed with it


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 374454


maybe they met some aliens?







so, you all thought gramma was so wholesome and sweet? well, maybe she was spicier than you know...


----------



## Paul Running

Michael Leviton is a writer, musician and photographer based in New York City. 
A quote from him:
"When I was a child, my dad invented a game that I loved. Wherever we went, he’d predict what strangers were about to say or do. We’d walk into a store and he’d point at the salesman and say something like, “Watch this. When I tell him how much I’m willing to spend, he’ll immediately show me something more expensive.” The salesman did exactly as Dad had prophesized. When Dad took me to my first concert, he told me the musician would ask the audience how they were feeling tonight and, when everyone cheered wildly, would respond, “I can’t hear you!” It wasn’t long before the musician spoke those exact words."


----------



## Verne




----------



## SWLABR

Paul Running said:


> Michael Leviton is a writer, musician and photographer based in New York City.
> A quote from him:
> "When I was a child, my dad invented a game that I loved. Wherever we went, he’d predict what strangers were about to say or do. We’d walk into a store and he’d point at the salesman and say something like, “Watch this. When I tell him how much I’m willing to spend, he’ll immediately show me something more expensive.” The salesman did exactly as Dad had prophesized. When Dad took me to my first concert, he told me the musician would ask the audience how they were feeling tonight and, when everyone cheered wildly, would respond, “I can’t hear you!” It wasn’t long before the musician spoke those exact words."


That’s like a Jack Handy from SNL in the 90’s.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I would love to get a hearse for work. Tons of room for tools in the back with an easy access pull out rack. Ladders on the roof…that you don’t need another ladder to get to them. They’re always more comfort/luxury models of car.


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m waiting for the call to pickup the Honda


----------



## Lola

So I just got f*cked again. This band that I sent stuff to and was asked to join. I just got a txt from the guy. They no longer need me. He has a good friend that is coming in to take my place. We haven’t even played together yet. He’s kept me hanging for a month. Back to square 1. HOLY F*CK I am a little upset to say the least.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> So I just got f*cked again. This band that I sent stuff to and was asked to join. I just got a txt from the guy. They no longer need me. He has a good friend that is coming in to take my place. We haven’t even played together yet. He’s kept me hanging for a month. Back to square 1. HOLY F*CK I am a little upset to say the least.


Start your own band where you're in charge.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Sorry to hear that. It’s hard to say it’s your place when you haven’t even played together yet. At least you haven’t invested much into it either yet.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> Start your own band where you're in charge.


I have started a couple of bands but I personally have no where to practice except downtown Toronto. When the Bobsey twins downstairs move out I will. I wanted to find something out my way as well. I am getting tired of traveling downtown. But I think if I get desperate to put something together I just have to suck up the extra distance. I want to have the luxury of choosing something in my own back yard.
I am already on it.


----------



## Diablo

Found out this weekend today that one of my best friends in high school, and the drummer in my first serious band, was found dead in a lake last week.








Etobicoke man's body found in Penetanguishene Bay


A 49-year-old man was discovered at a marina July 20.




www.toronto.com




crazy world. Too good, too young.
I never thought he would be the one of us that didn’t make it to 50.
this was us in those days…Rob was far right foreground, I’m 2nd from the left.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Sorry to hear. I heard yesterday someone I knew in high school had died. 

I can't tell you how many people I knew in elementary school and high school who have since passed.


----------



## Paul Running

butterknucket said:


> Sorry to hear. I heard yesterday someone I knew in high school had died.
> 
> I can't tell you how many people I knew in elementary school and high school who have since passed.


Same experience with me. It can leave you with a very uncomfortable feeling, like a survivors guilt.


----------



## Mooh

Diablo said:


> Found out this weekend today that one of my best friends in high school, and the drummer in my first serious band, was found dead in a lake last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etobicoke man's body found in Penetanguishene Bay
> 
> 
> A 49-year-old man was discovered at a marina July 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toronto.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy world. Too good, too young.
> I never thought he would be the one of us that didn’t make it to 50.
> this was us in those days…Rob was far right foreground, I’m 2nd from the left.
> View attachment 374697


I'm very sorry to hear that, and feel for your loss. Band mates become like brothers in arms, as we live, work, and get into mischief. You know you're a certain age when...


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I have started a couple of bands but I personally have no where to practice except downtown Toronto. When the Bobsey twins downstairs move out I will. I wanted to find something out my way as well. I am getting tired of traveling downtown. But I think if I get desperate to put something together I just have to suck up the extra distance. I want to have the luxury of choosing something in my own back yard.
> I am already on it.


count your blessings. where i am there is literally NOWHERE to rehearse. no studios, no garages for rent, nothing, at any price. i can find band members, i can't find rehearsal space that doesn't exist



butterknucket said:


> I can't tell you how many people I knew in elementary school and high school who have since passed.


i have more dead friends than live ones. it's been this way for almost 2 decades. the amazing thing to me is, as much of a dumbass as i can be, somehow i out lived them. proof that God protects fools


----------



## iamthehub

Diablo said:


> Found out this weekend today that one of my best friends in high school, and the drummer in my first serious band, was found dead in a lake last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etobicoke man's body found in Penetanguishene Bay
> 
> 
> A 49-year-old man was discovered at a marina July 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toronto.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy world. Too good, too young.
> I never thought he would be the one of us that didn’t make it to 50.
> this was us in those days…Rob was far right foreground, I’m 2nd from the left.
> View attachment 374697


My condolences to you and the family of your friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m
















look at this thing


----------



## laristotle

sheet mon, that's a beaut!
too bad it's a ford and not an el camino.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> sheet mon, that's a beaut!
> too bad it's a ford and not an el camino.


Lol that’s what I said to my friend over the phone. There’s also a old t bucket there . But I didn’t care for it


----------



## silvertonebetty

So I take notes during service and I guess my phone picked up the pastors voice and this is what my phone thought it said


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m
> View attachment 374755
> View attachment 374756
> 
> 
> look at this thing


Is it fully restored with a healthy engine and tranny?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> Is it fully restored with a healthy engine and tranny?


I’m not sure


----------



## Lola

Karma does work. Today is absolutely fabulous
now. All I had to do was have some patience.

*UPDATE: *The piece of shit that tried to put the moves on me has suffered a big blow with two ppl in his band leaving. The band no longer exists. He did exactly to the female singer what he had tried to do to me. She quit. I did little hunting around and found her on social media and talked to her.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m at a friends and they are watching breakthrough. And the scene where the boy falls through the ice still makes me weak . I remember seeing it in the theatre and when it got to that part and think “ why did I decide to watch this ?” I wanted to vomit, it just brought back so many unwanted memories. And it’s something I hope never happens again . I think falling in the ice was probably the most traumatic experience I’ve had. Actually me and mom where talking about that the other day.


----------



## MarkM

I broke through a beaver run when I was about 8 trapping with my uncle. I had to run about a mile up a hill to get to the house. I seized up about 100 yards from the house and my gramma came out and hauled me into the house. All 4'10 of angry women picked me up like I was small child.


----------



## Lola

People are funny aren’t they? Weird is the word

I picked myself up by my bootstraps after the weekend fiasco and went on Kijiji, Bandmix.ca looking for bandmates. Screw everything, I’ve decided to put my own band together again. I have a lead/rhythm player, a bass player and a singer. Just waiting to hear from the drummer.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m not very happy that supposed “ drop and go engine “ blew up


----------



## JBFairthorne

Sometimes you’ve just gotta cut your losses and let it go.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Sometimes you’ve just gotta cut your losses and let it go.


Yup . He gave me some cash back and the top end is decent from the sounds of it but the bottom end is shot


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m not very happy that supposed “ drop and go engine “ blew up


man, that's a real kick in the pants. i've been following your posts, and i know how much you were looking forward to getting things in proper order. sorry things didn't work out.


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> man, that's a real kick in the pants. i've been following your posts, and i know how much you were looking forward to getting things in proper order. sorry things didn't work out.


I guess that’s life . The mechanic and I were talking and he asked me about the transmission on my old engine and I said it was fine. And he told me with the top end of the engine I bout he should be able to get a working engine out of the two of them . And told me not to give up on it yet


----------



## JBFairthorne

Fingers crossed.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Fingers crossed.


Yup mainly because I’m not financially stable enough to finance a new machine.actually that really kills me because I really like the little 4x4 Rodney sells for gf moto .


----------



## Diablo

Really strange outcome in this part of the world


https://ca.yahoo.com/news/gunman-kills-1-injuries-3-112345345.html


----------



## MarkM

@silvertonebetty I am going by memory and that has a top and bottom failure, isn't that bike older than you? Maybe you should park it back in the boneyard at the farm and pick up a newer project to pursue?

I applaud your determination!


----------



## MarkM

Diablo said:


> Really strange outcome in this part of the world
> 
> 
> https://ca.yahoo.com/news/gunman-kills-1-injuries-3-112345345.html


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes!


----------



## MarkM

I realized I posted the most I ever have tonight, I find myself in Pinehouse, Sk with more than a wee dram out of a bottle of Proper Twelve. There is no AC in this motel room and it's really resembles hell. Met some really great people in this community today that see past the negative points here and appreciate the great points of this place!

Northern Way.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Yup mainly because I’m not financially stable enough to finance a new machine.actually that really kills me because I really like the little 4x4 Rodney sells for gf moto .


I admire your moxy! Never give up! Exhaust every avenue that you can.


----------



## Diablo

MarkM said:


> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes!


ya, I just cant remember the last time there was a stoning in this part of the world.
good for them, I guess..._really_ old school justice.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Found this song on Spotify


----------



## Lola

Just gorgeous.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Just gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 374965


Oooh . And Lola there’s someone here that driving a hearse as a daily driver


----------



## Sneaky

I’ve had enough of your crap. I’m moving out!


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Oooh . And Lola there’s someone here that driving a hearse as a daily driver


Get a pic I would love to see it. I love hearses especially vintage ones. One of my friends had one. He did residential construction so it was perfect for all his tools and such. I never did get to ride in it though.


----------



## Lola

Morning. I hope you all have a wonderful and productive day. Going to the cottage to do some work. Hope it’s nice weather wise.

When we were up there the other day we watched the most fabulous thunder and lightening storm on the lake. We watched it roll in, create some havoc(power went out for a couple of hrs) and then disappear. What a beautiful show Mother Nature graced us with.

We saw the Northern lights one time. We sat there on the deck watching for hours. While watching we sat there and reminisced about all the wonderful crazy moments of cottage life. I will never forget this. I had never seen the Northern lights before. Indescribable!


----------



## Mooh

Rain this morning.


----------



## SWLABR

Looks like it's gonna be a washed out long weekend here in Southern Ontario... that sucks. But, I'll still gladly take the extra day.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Get a pic I would love to see it. I love hearses especially vintage ones. One of my friends had one. He did residential construction so it was perfect for all his tools and such. I never did get to ride in it though.


I’ll try to the next time I see it


----------



## silvertonebetty

My word what a morning in town. There was an arrest made for an impaired driver. Thankfully no one was hurt besides his pride , I never even noticed there was someone on the four wheeler or I probably would have taken the key since it was someone I know quite well .he was completely passed out practically hanging off of it .It’s actually kind of sad seeing that and knowing how far he’s fallen . Worse of all he didn’t even know what was going on only able to answer “ huh”


----------



## JBFairthorne

It can be tricky trying to take someone’s keys. Personally, I would offer advice, beg, plead, berate, perhaps even threaten to call the police in order to get them to leave the keys with me…but I wouldn’t TAKE them. That’s a good way to escalate the situation and both of you end up in cuffs.


----------



## Lola

So I did it. I have put together another chapter in my life. I put together a brand new spanking band and included not 1 singer but 2. Now I have that proverbial kick in my step.


----------



## Mooh

Ball's Bridge, Huron County, this afternoon.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Shame about the discarded cup in the foreground.


----------



## Verne

At least that is the only piece of garbage seen in the photo. If I took a picture of a couple bridges here in London, you'd have to look past the shopping carts, garbage galore, stolen bike being stripped and the crackheads just being crackheads. I assume Mooh picked up the cup after taking the photo.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Oh don’t get me started. I often find myself fighting the urge to confront smokers throwing/putting out smokes on the ground and leaving them. I wanna ask them their address so I can swing by and dump my garbage on their lawn.

No my sons and I aren’t the guys spending hours of our free time cleaning up garbage out of ditches (thanks to those who do btw) but we do often pick up loose garbage we come across at the park or when we go for walks or a swim. I never understood the idea of tossing or leaving your garbage around…especially when it’s in your own home town, parks and the places you often go.


----------



## Verne

I agree!!! I don't understand that you can buy a hot/cold drink full in the same cup that has now become encumbering empty so just drop it. I will NEVER understand littering. Never.


----------



## Mooh

JBFairthorne said:


> Shame about the discarded cup in the foreground.


Aye, it’s the whole point. All I wanted was a few minutes away from the roar of town, but this triggers me hard.

And yeah, I brought it home.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> Oh don’t get me started. I often find myself fighting the urge to confront smokers throwing/putting out smokes on the ground and leaving them. I wanna ask them their address so I can swing by and dump my garbage on their lawn.
> 
> No my sons and I aren’t the guys spending hours of our free time cleaning up garbage out of ditches (thanks to those who do btw) but we do often pick up loose garbage we come across at the park or when we go for walks or a swim. I never understood the idea of tossing or leaving your garbage around…especially when it’s in your own home town, parks and the places you often go.


I hate when ppl don’t use poop bags. They just let their dog do their business and walk away. When I see that I say something. I don’t care what they think of me.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> I hate when ppl don’t use poop bags


Not much point of them here, although we do clean up after our dog. But still, no one is following the bears around cleaning up what they leave in yards. This was taken from my living room window.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I finished some spicy curry meat roles 😂


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> I finished some spicy curry meat roles 😂


Your body is going to let you know tomorrow morning. Can’t do any spicy food at all. My stomach and colon hate it.


----------



## ping-ping

Lola said:


> Just thought I would start a meaningless random thread where we could post anything that intrigues us or even pisses us off.
> 
> Here is my WTF were they thinking vid for the day!


thanks for the consideration. great idea, the video tells me " They weren't thinking "


----------



## Sneaky

Lola said:


> Get a pic I would love to see it. I love hearses especially vintage ones. One of my friends had one. He did residential construction so it was perfect for all his tools and such. I never did get to ride in it though.


Remember Neil Young’s first touring car.


----------



## Sneaky

Verne said:


> I agree!!! I don't understand that you can buy a hot/cold drink full in the same cup that has now become encumbering empty so just drop it. I will NEVER understand littering. Never.


They always seem to be Tim’s cups too.


----------



## LanceT

Sneaky said:


> They always seem to be Tim’s cups too.


The litterer's fast food joint of choice.


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> I finished some spicy curry meat roles 😂





Lola said:


> Your body is going to let you know tomorrow morning.


That's why one should take a tray of ice cubes with them to the bathroom.


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> Your body is going to let you know tomorrow morning. Can’t do any spicy food at all. My stomach and colon hate it.


A good curry is supposed to burn you twice! 


laristotle said:


> That's why one should take a tray of ice cubes with them to the bathroom.


Nah... just put the toilet paper in the freezer over night


----------



## Milkman

MarkM said:


> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes!


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Aye, it’s the whole point. All I wanted was a few minutes away from the roar of town, but this triggers me hard.
> 
> And yeah, I brought it home.


I see a lot of effort going into clever (and important) mitigation technology to combat the amount of plastic in the oceans.

That's all fine and dandy, but I was taught to never litter. The idea of throwing plastic in a river or anywhere other than the trash or recycle bin is incomprehensible to me.

I'd like to see a lot closer attention paid to solving the root cause, ie stopping the bleeding.

Don't make a mess, won't be a mess.

It's actually pretty horrifying how some people treat the world.


----------



## Verne

I bet the houses these litterers live in are damn near spotless. I've seen people who are spotless in their home, but their car or how they are outside the home is near opposite. I treat the ground like it were my floor. Would you just throw the cup near your garbage when done drinking that take out coffee in your kitchen? Highly unlikely. Why is this so hard to comprehend for people? Cigarette butts out car windows. Those who act nonchalant about "dropping" their butt from the window. Dirty pigs!! Car doesn't have an ashtray, BRING ONE!! Car doesn't have a garbage container.....put a plastic grocery bag in your car. Walking in a park or sidewalk and can't find where to put your cup............take it home. You just carried the effin thing for how long while drinking from it !!!!


----------



## Verne




----------



## MarkM

LanceT said:


> The litterer's fast food joint of choice.


It occurs to me that anyone that can sit in a drive thru line up with the vehicle idling for 30 minutes has no problem chucking the garbage out the window.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I have officially been off of Facebook for a little over a year now. I never thought I could go without it but I must admit occasionally I search the market place like you would kijiji, you don’t need an account for looking and if I find anything I send a like to a friend


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> View attachment 375091


Not to be rude but .The little man looks like Peter Pan’s shadow lol


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Sneaky said:


> always seem to be Tim’s cups





Milkman said:


> but I was taught to never litter.





Verne said:


> Car doesn't have an ashtray





Verne said:


> can't find where to put your cup





MarkM said:


> chucking the garbage out the window.


This is why cargo shorts are the best choice of clothing. To hell with trends.

The dollar store has tin can ashtrays that fit in a cup holder too. When walking, butt out the smoke and put the filter back in the pack (then the pack goes into a handy pocket in the cargo shorts). Too easy of a solution I suppose. There's over 170 forest fires raging in northern Ontario right now. Too risky to be just throwing hot butts around.


----------



## Diablo

Milkman said:


> I see a lot of effort going into clever (and important) mitigation technology to combat the amount of plastic in the oceans.
> 
> That's all fine and dandy, but I was taught to never litter. The idea of throwing plastic in a river or anywhere other than the trash or recycle bin is incomprehensible to me.
> 
> I'd like to see a lot closer attention paid to solving the root cause, ie stopping the bleeding.
> 
> Don't make a mess, won't be a mess.
> 
> It's actually pretty horrifying how some people treat the world.


I suspect some of it, is carried indirectly into the ocean by mixing in with rainwater/waste water that gets drained into he ocean.

But when we had a cottage on a lake popular with fishermen from the city, we used to regularly see garbage in the water after the fishing boats left...cans, styrofoam worm containers, chip bags, you name it. I suppose some of it could have blown in from the wind, while others were to eliminate the evidence (beer cans).


----------



## Milkman

Diablo said:


> I suspect some of it, is carried indirectly into the ocean by mixing in with rainwater/waste water that gets drained into he ocean.
> 
> But when we had a cottage on a lake popular with fishermen from the city, we used to regularly see garbage in the water after the fishing boats left...cans, styrofoam worm containers, chip bags, you name it. I suppose some of it could have blown in from the wind, while others were to eliminate the evidence (beer cans).


Some yes.

There are many places in the world where garbage is routinely dumped directly into waterways. 

And, I've personally been to places where garbage is strewn all over the streets and ground.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Just put a deposit down on a 2012 ish Fender Custom Vibrolux Reverb Amp for a very good price at L&M. I’ll pick it up after the 1st in order to take advantage of 0% financing for Fender month.

I’ve made entirely too many purchases of “good deals” this year.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

MarkM said:


> It occurs to me that anyone that can sit in a drive thru line up with the vehicle idling for 30 minutes has no problem chucking the garbage out the window.


i can't speak for the rest of the folks here, but in my mind, waiting 30 minutes in a drive thru line for ANYTHING, makes you a dumb ass


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Here’s some officially licensed litter I noticed in a culvert near Sky Lake in Bruce County this morning. I didn’t fish it out…mostly because I wasn’t carrying any fishing gear in the truck.


----------



## silvertonebetty

What is fear . I know what fear/ horror looks like. I remember as a kid being chucked into on coming traffic and landing under the front end of a moving car. By the time I was out she was standing in horror of what she might find . I remember looking at her brushing my knees off and walking home like nothing happened. I wish I knew who she was just to thank her for acting so quickly if not it could have been very different


----------



## silvertonebetty

On a side note today was really an off day . I guess I’m not use to my friend not being around yet and was in a bit of a slump for most of the day . I finally got the ambition to get off the couch and do something “productive “ so I fired up the amp and practice some guitar and I was better for the rest of the day


----------



## Diablo




----------



## cheezyridr

Diablo said:


>


one of the sharpest minds of our time


----------



## Mooh

MarkM said:


> It occurs to me that anyone that can sit in a drive thru line up with the vehicle idling for 30 minutes has no problem chucking the garbage out the window.


Interesting that you mention that.

One of my kids was home last week for a few days, first time in a year, Covid be damned, and we went walking twice a day. Passing the high school one morning we chuckled at the anti-idling sign at the parking lot entrance for it had been their big initiative when they attended that school 15 years ago. Likely still an issue.

I hit the road for the family cottage yesterday and passed three Tim Hortons, all drive-throughs lined up to the street. Sometimes I take a slightly different route that includes two more THs and they’re usually as busy. License to print money and generate trash.


----------



## Doug Gifford

We are a littering society. Even if I put my Tim's trash in a bin, it will wind up as litter _somewhere_. And when the Tim's goes out of business someday, I guarantee that they will _not_ tear down the building and rip up and re-use the pavement and re-plant trees. No, it will sit there and slowly slowly degrade like old abandoned factories and oil wells.

Gananoque, where I live, is a lovely town on a spectacular river and is full of disused factories and land that cannot be lived on because of chemical contamination from our industrial past.


----------



## silvertonebetty

this is a neat guitar and these finger snacks are really spicy 🥵


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 375250


as a kid, this was always the last thing i remember seeing before i woke up on the floor with a giant knot on my head


----------



## zontar

No, I was in college.


----------



## cheezyridr

i'm re wiring my LP. i had bought a soldering station from stewmac that was supposed to come with 2 tips. a pointy one, and a chisel tip. it's missing the chisel tip. i tried using the pointy one, but it's hard as hell to get the solder to flow proper, and heat the part and wire, even when it's cranked into the "red zone". stewmac says at least 2 weeks before i can get the tip they owe me. so i looked on amazon to see if they had one for this unit. that's when i noticed all the reviews for it say that it sucks, is discontinued, and hard to get parts for. it's the only one stewmac carries. so i ordered a better one from amazon and i am going to try and return the stewmac one. when i ordered it, they said it will show up tues or wed. right before bed last night i got a notice from amazon saying my order will arrive today. woot! 
just now i looked at the actual email, and they're only sending the extra solder i ordered. i still have to wait


----------



## Lola

Any word Laristotle about RW?


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> Any word Laristotle about RW?


cancelled


----------



## JBFairthorne

That’s a shame.


----------



## Mooh

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/london/pedestrian-hit-by-car-after-neighbours-feud-over-urinating-on-lawn-1.6127040?fbclid=IwAR2gWfvriR7n6n_vuuyFbacD9kH_68pyMMwiN_4lWuUejT9wBwpBFyQnlos


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m fairly certain if I was an animal I’d be a cat 🐱. Because I like to eat and sleep and I normally only leave the apartment when I want or need attention. Key word normally, I’ve actually gotten fairly comfortable spending time by myself maybe a little to comfortable lol . Anyhow I must head off because tomorrow is a big and busy day. Hopefully the interview goes well


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

For my wife's birthday yesterday, I baked her a cake.

We bought a package of candles. There was an assortment of letters. I'm not sure what they were trying to say, but I managed to spell some happy positive words on the cake for her and even had a few letters left over.


----------



## mhammer




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> cancelled


That’s really too bad. Next year.


----------



## Lola




----------



## silvertonebetty

That was slightly busy.definitely felt a little anxious when the crowd came in but I managed


----------



## Lola

ANGUS plays GEORGE BENSON! WOW!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

technology has come a loooong way since i was a kid









Scientists Have Discovered How To Transform Water Into Metal


Science made water turn into a shiny, gold metal.




hypebeast.com


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> That was slightly busy.definitely felt a little anxious when the crowd came in but I managed


Good for you to work through it, you can do it!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## SWLABR

Robert1950 said:


> View attachment 375544


This one never gets old.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> View attachment 375546


Wow… that one lived a long life. A life that is now over just so we humans can dine on luxury items!!! For shame!!!

Oh, and pass the garlic butter.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Wow… that one lived a long life. A life that is now over just so we humans can dine on luxury items!!! For shame!!!
> 
> Oh, and pass the garlic butter.



Same reaction here. I love lobster, but any lobster fisherman I know (my father's family were all fisherfolk) who caught that old one, would have documented it and released it.

You eat small female lobsters, maybe 2 pounds.

I've seen a lot of big lobsters, but never anything that big.


----------



## mhammer

It's not a lobster. It's a sandworm, or maybe one of those things in "Tremors".


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> View attachment 375546


An expensive piece of tail.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> An expensive piece of tail.


Aren't they all?


----------



## BlueRocker

SWLABR said:


> Oh, and pass the garlic butter.


Put on your noseguard
Put on the Lifeguard
Pass the* tanning* butter

The B-52's – Rock Lobster


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Sca doo ba daa


ewwww


----------



## mhammer




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m pretty sure I got that job at the bakery. My landlord actually runs and was wondering if I could do a shift today but I was out cleaning and wippersnipping all day . So now we are going to figure out a schedule to make everything work lol.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Saw this little thing today.


----------



## SWLABR

Top speed of roadrunner is 42km/h
Top speed of a coyote is 56-69km/h


----------



## JBFairthorne

God I miss the old Acme Rocket Company. Memories of Sunday night television.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My new phone case came in


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> Top speed of roadrunner is 42km/h
> Top speed of a coyote is 56-69km/h


But, carrying the big acme catalogue and gear surely slows him down. lol


----------



## Doug Gifford

If you're unconscious when you die, do you remember it?


----------



## spacebard

Doug Gifford said:


> If you're unconscious when you die, do you remember it?


According to the Bible, you don't.

Ecclesiastes 9:5 - For the living know that they will die, but the dead know nothing

Psalm 146:4 - His breath goeth forth, he returneth to his earth; in that very day his thoughts perish.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My grandmother came over today. She’s over till the week of the 17th, it’s also been like 2 years since I saw her due to covid


----------



## MarkM

spacebard said:


> According to the Bible, you don't.
> 
> Ecclesiastes 9:5 - For the living know that they will die, but the dead know nothing
> 
> Psalm 146:4 - His breath goeth forth, he returneth to his earth; in that very day his thoughts perish.


Sure hope you don't get banned for that, doesn't meet the current doctrine .


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> My grandmother came over today. She’s over till the week of the 17th, it’s also been like 2 years since I saw her due to covid


If she is important and means something to you, please tell her so. My maternal grandparents were wonder people that have been gone for some time and I still miss them.


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> If she is important and means something to you, please tell her so. My maternal grandparents were wonder people that have been gone for some time and I still miss them.


Oh she knows. We normally talk on the phone on a weekly basis


----------



## Lola

How the hell did I not know of this Bon Scott little gem? Never heard before until now.


----------



## Lola

BlueRocker said:


> Put on your noseguard
> Put on the Lifeguard
> Pass the* tanning* butter
> 
> The B-52's – Rock Lobster


Were they ahead of their time or just alternative?


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Were they ahead of their time or just alternative?


Ahead of (or behind) their times.

They're a really fun and talented band in my opinion.

I had friends in the Athens, GA area and visited there often for years. It's interesting that both the B52s and R.E.M. came from that little city.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I head the other Day that a 12 year old girl walked into a hospital with her boyfriend 9 months pregnant. Her boyfriend was a 24 year older immigrant from Mexico. My questions are
What parents are fine with this?
How does nobody notice?
If people did notice, why weren’t the cops called?
and how can you Enter a country and not know the basic laws?
What’s gonna happen to girl and the baby?
What’s gonna happen to her parents for not doing?

I did read more into it and he was charged for 1st degree rape and has a bail for $50,000

Ps welcome to the grand old USA


----------



## mhammer

silvertonebetty said:


> I head the other Day that a 12 year old girl walked into a hospital with her boyfriend 9 months pregnant. Her boyfriend was a 24 year older immigrant from Mexico. My questions are
> What parents are fine with this?
> How does nobody notice?
> If people did notice, why weren’t the cops called?
> and how can you Enter a country and not know the basic laws?
> What’s gonna happen to girl and the baby?
> What’s gonna happen to her parents for not doing?
> 
> I did read more into it and he was charged for 1st degree rape and has a bail for $50,000
> 
> Ps welcome to the grand old USA


It's not unusual for girls who develop early to get into conflict with their parents, and sometimes with their peers as well. So, while I am not familiar with this particular case, a scenario where she looked older than her chronological age, ran away, and took up with a young man (and 24 *is* young, despite being that much older than 12) is not far-fetched.

As for entering a country and not knowing "the basic laws", plenty of people are born in a country, live there their whole life, and still don't know or follow "the basic laws". And, um, that's pretty much why we have jails. They're not just for foreigners or immigrants.


----------



## silvertonebetty

They got the Honda running again but needs a gasket and rings


----------



## Ricktoberfest

We’ll I’m outa here. It’s been a blast but when I can’t even ask a question about a long time poster here without it being deleted, then see ya. It was good while it lasted, but everything has an ending I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ricktoberfest said:


> We’ll I’m outa here. It’s been a blast but when I can’t even ask a question about a long time poster here without it being deleted, then see ya. It was good while it lasted, but everything has an ending I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did I miss ? Are you the one who asked about vasidy ? And as far as I know ownership changed along time ago we all got an email back when . Even the sites name slightly changed


----------



## cheezyridr

Ricktoberfest said:


> *We’ll I’m outa here.* *It’s been a blast but* ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


every time i see someone do this, it reminds me of a sitcom where a woman dramatically slams the door after exclaiming she's going back to live with mother


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> every time i see someone do this, it reminds me of a sitcom where a woman dramatically slams the door after exclaiming she's going back to live with mother


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> every time i see someone do this, it reminds me of a sitcom where a woman dramatically slams the door after exclaiming she's going back to live with mother


Or a toddler having a fit


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> Or a toddler having a fit


and the ones that give the adios speech here, but come back to post


----------



## Lola

Have you ever been so tired your eyes feel like they’re on fire? I need toothpicks. Stat! I worked 14 hours today. It’s been a long time since I did that kind of gig. My fingers can move obviously but the rest of the body is comatose. This is really off for me to feel like this. This is just weird. And....no I have not had any edibles yet. Lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

silvertonebetty said:


> They got the Honda running again but needs a gasket and rings


I’m curious how much you have into this machine now between buying it and all the repairs and parts.


----------



## cheezyridr

JBFairthorne said:


> I’m curious how much you have into this machine now between buying it and all the repairs and parts.


 i'm sure it's an...unfavorable amount. 
i think everyone has done it at some point in their life, with _something_. car, motorcycle, house, old amp, woman, job... take your pick. sometimes that cut off point is harder to see for various reasons.

sometimes, the cost becomes less important than the intended result. you just know there's a gemstone in that shit pile _somewhere_, and you're going to keep polishing that turd till you find it.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> I’m curious how much you have into this machine now between buying it and all the repairs and parts.


I spent $300 on a engine so $1100 as it of right now


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> i'm sure it's an...unfavorable amount.
> i think everyone has done it at some point in their life, with _something_. car, motorcycle, house, old amp, woman, job... take your pick. sometimes that cut off point is harder to see for various reasons.
> 
> sometimes, the cost becomes less important than the intended result. you just know there's a gemstone in that shit pile _somewhere_, and you're going to keep polishing that turd till you find it.


I have a cut off point but we aren't close to it yet . If anything else happens I don’t think it will be worth while. Just my honest opinion


----------



## Jim DaddyO

silvertonebetty said:


> I spent $300 on a engine so $1100 as it of right now


Still a lot cheaper than a new one. Cooler than a new one. I bet you get 4X the amount of fun out of it than you have put in it, and for quite a while too.


----------



## cheezyridr

i would not reccomend the first video if you are at work. there's ALOT of cusswords


----------



## JBFairthorne

silvertonebetty said:


> I spent $300 on a engine so $1100 as it of right now


What about all the other odds and ends? I don’t recall all the details but didn’t you replace several smaller parts on your own before taking it to the shop? Didn’t the shop charge you anything when they tried to fix the first engine? Sometimes we can’t see the forest for the trees. This thing is a money pit. It may be time to move on. At the very least you should be drawing a line in the sand…not another penny invested.

I’ve seen these things go on and on. You keep investing another $200 because you’ve already invested so much that you at least want to get something out of it.

Personally, I’ve never gotten that deep. I did have one Suburban that I loved. I spent probably $1500 trying to track down a fuel delivery problem. It was the strangest thing. She would run fine for a while and when she was all warmed up I would lose fuel pressure and it would stall and not restart. After about 20 minutes at the side of the road she would fire right up and the process would repeat. Had the carb rebuilt. Dropped the tank and replaced the fuel filter. Replaced the mechanical fuel pump with an electric.

Eventually I happened to not fuel dripping on a driveway and found a rusted out hose clamp. $3 and it was fixed. I was so pleased. The connection was caked in old oil and grease. When it was cool it would goop up and seal the leak. When it warmed up it would soften and start to suck air. Hence the intermittent pressure drop. 

A couple of months later it got written off in an accident. I still miss the old girl.


----------



## Mooh

@silvertonebetty 

Man. I've had guitars like that, spent way more on them than is logical to anyone but me. What price fun? How much hobby? How important the learning experience? And never to be outdone, how sentimental the attachment? I dig what you're doing and by my reckoning you've got a ways to go before the break even point. The break even point is usually a moving target for me. 

Good on ya.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> What about all the other odds and ends? I don’t recall all the details but didn’t you replace several smaller parts on your own before taking it to the shop? Didn’t the shop charge you anything when they tried to fix the first engine? Sometimes we can’t see the forest for the trees. This thing is a money pit. It may be time to move on. At the very least you should be drawing a line in the sand…not another penny invested.
> 
> I’ve seen these things go on and on. You keep investing another $200 because you’ve already invested so much that you at least want to get something out of it.
> 
> Personally, I’ve never gotten that deep. I did have one Suburban that I loved. I spent probably $1500 trying to track down a fuel delivery problem. It was the strangest thing. She would run fine for a while and when she was all warmed up I would lose fuel pressure and it would stall and not restart. After about 20 minutes at the side of the road she would fire right up and the process would repeat. Had the carb rebuilt. Dropped the tank and replaced the fuel filter. Replaced the mechanical fuel pump with an electric.
> 
> Eventually I happened to not fuel dripping on a driveway and found a rusted out hose clamp. $3 and it was fixed. I was so pleased. The connection was caked in old oil and grease. When it was cool it would goop up and seal the leak. When it warmed up it would soften and start to suck air. Hence the intermittent pressure drop.
> 
> A couple of months later it got written off in an accident. I still miss the old girl.


Oh the other few things weren’t even $100 total .
I’m not sure what labour will be yet but I have $500 set aside for labour . And before the engine thing he didn’t figure it be that much . But if something big happens I’ll pull the plug. I have an extra set of tires and rims that a friend gave me so that way I’m good


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> View attachment 375955


This happened a fair amount of times at the farm. They even lick your window and eat you plants in the garden, I think the worst was when they got into the field of cattle corn lol. Man did they do a lot of damage 😂


----------



## silvertonebetty

Last night I saw a comment on TikTok that annoyed me a bit . They commented on a video about adoption “ at least the other person parents wanted them” why do people think when you are in the system it can only mean that they child wasn’t wanted. I know that wasn’t the case with my siblings and I , Debby fought a tough battle to keep up but ended up loosing us to the system.


----------



## Lola

Cheezy how are the Wonder pups? How is the one that needed surgery? They are so adorbs. Just sitting here thinking about them. I know how much you love these guys. Like I do with Frankie and Ben.


----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sometimes I just want to yell at people like really. Someone came to my place while I was gone looking for a oil cooler for his four wheeler! I don’t know the guy and am slightly annoyed that the shop I got the engine from told him where I lived . I told the fella that it wouldn’t fit his four wheeler and he said “ I can make it fit”. So out of frustration said “ I don’t even have the bike it’s at blanks getting fixed “ to my horror he said “I’ll call them to see if it fits” like no you won’t ! My four wheeler is 35 years old so any useable parts I have I am keeping. And if I sell the Honda I will sell the spare engine but I’m not going to part it out.


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> Sometimes I just want to yell at people like really. Someone came to my place while I was gone looking for a oil cooler for his four wheeler! I don’t know the guy and am slightly annoyed that the shop I got the engine from told him where I lived . I told the fella that it wouldn’t fit his four wheeler and he said “ I can make it fit”. So out of frustration said “ I don’t even have the bike it’s at blanks getting fixed “ to my horror he said “I’ll call them to see if it fits” like no you won’t ! My four wheeler is 35 years old so any useable parts I have I am keeping. And if I sell the Honda I will sell the spare engine but I’m not going to part it out.


That was a reason that I attempt to sort things out myself. It seemed that whenever, I dropped stuff off to be worked on or have somebody over to check something out, unforseen things happen things happen that can get out of control...I'm quite sure that I was B&E'd many years ago as a result of it...be careful.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Cheezy how are the Wonder pups? How is the one that needed surgery? They are so adorbs. Just sitting here thinking about them. I know how much you love these guys. Like I do with Frankie and Ben.


they're doing great! kuro is the one who has the bad knees. i have been giving her salmon oil, and restricting her movements. it's made a big difference, but when she gets older, it's going to end up being a big problem. she is so affectionate now. she used to be kinda stand off-ish. sneakers is a love bug right from day 1. 
they've turned most of my yard into a field of dry dirt and craters, but i don't care, despite my occasional complaints.
i keep getting notices from the state to buy licenses for them. i won't be paying their dog tax, they can fuck right off. my dogs never leave the property, they have no impact on anyone else. i won't pay a yearly fee for the ability to own a couple of dogs.


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> i won't pay a yearly fee for the ability to own a couple of dogs.


they own you. isn't that how it goes? lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> That was a reason that I attempt to sort things out myself. It seemed that whenever, I dropped stuff off to be worked on or have somebody over to check something out, unforseen things happen things happen that can get out of control...I'm quite sure that I was B&E'd many years ago as a result of it...be careful.


Yes . I will, I’m glad there’s three doors to get through till you get to my place and even after said it won’t be at my place


----------



## silvertonebetty

My poor sister burnt her hand really badly tonight. She said her steak exploded and all the hot meat juices squirted all over her hand . Thankfully she’s a paramedic in training so she’d know how to look after it .and here are some stupid things I found online today








I’m epileptic do you think the goat thing will work with me ?








I don’t know how that one passed school? Definitely wasn’t a major in politics 😂








And I thought I said some stupid stuff but this is crazy 🤦‍♀️


----------



## MarkM

That's different than my neighbourhood, I have access to 5-6 shops with all their shit and they have access to mine. If a jerry can goes missing it comes back full, hardware gets replaced when required. I have a bolt bin that everyone knows is stocked with the proper size in each bin. Sometimes I come home and my dad is sitting in a thinkin chair drinking one of my pils hiding from my mom!


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> My poor sister burnt her hand really badly tonight. She said her steak exploded and all the hot meat juices squirted all over her hand . Thankfully she’s a paramedic in training so she’d know how to look after it .and here are some stupid things I found online today
> View attachment 376110
> 
> I’m epileptic do you think the goat thing will work with me ?
> View attachment 376111
> 
> I don’t know how that one passed school? Definitely wasn’t a major in politics 😂
> View attachment 376112
> 
> And I thought I said some stupid stuff but this is crazy 🤦‍♀️


Oh boy!


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> And I thought I said some stupid stuff but this is crazy 🤦‍♀️


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 376117


I laugh every time I see this one.


----------



## Robert1950

Where is my VPN pretending where I am today? Usually I don't notice, but when YouTube ads come up in French, I figure Quebec is a good guess.


----------



## cheezyridr

Robert1950 said:


> Where is my VPN pretending where I am today? Usually I don't notice, but when YouTube ads come up in French, I figure Quebec is a good guess.


why not actual france?


----------



## silvertonebetty

I have to babysit a kid tomorrow


----------



## Robert1950

cheezyridr said:


> why not actual france?


Adverts are for products in Canada done in French


----------



## silvertonebetty

this issome old case eh


----------



## Doug Gifford

'River Dave', 81, says he won't return to hermit lifestyle after cabin burns down – video


‘Society is not going to allow it,’ says New Hampshire man who lived off-the-grid life until his cabin burned down last week




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Lola




----------



## mhammer

This evening I learned that sodium cyclamate is not approved for sale in the USA, and that the Sweet 'N Low and Sugar Twin I buy and use in Canada are actually made and sold with saccharin in the USA, but using the same brand names.


----------



## SWLABR

To the person driving the grey Dodge Caravan on the 401 East bound into Mississauga this morning (5:20-ish)

You’re an idiot!


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> This evening I learned that sodium cyclamate is not approved for sale in the USA, and that the Sweet 'N Low and Sugar Twin I buy and use in Canada are actually made and sold with saccharin in the USA, but using the same brand names.


I hope you were able to sleep. That's a big load on the mind.

(that was sarcasm)


----------



## silvertonebetty

I used ever tile of my game . At the last I had to use scrabble dictionary and it said Qi and xi and no clue what either of those mean lol


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## SWLABR

^^ that would have helped with his Section 8!! 

_I'm a Disney Princess Dammit!! _ 

This man _is_ crazy!


----------



## Mooh

Furch Bc 61-CM 4 acoustic bass - Furch Guitars


Discontinued model: The high-quality four-string Bc 61-CM 4 acoustic bass made from Western red cedar and African mahogany featuring an LR Baggs pickup.




furchguitars.com





Will one of you guys buy this for me? I’ll be ever so appreciative.


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


> I hope you were able to sleep. That's a big load on the mind.
> 
> (that was sarcasm)


My wife is currently occupied with the clinical and research literature on cyclamates as part of her job. When she mentioned that cyclamates are banned in the US but not in Canada, I wondered how that could be since Sugar Twin and Sweet 'N Low are both pretty big-name products*, and both contain sodium cyclamate. Never occurred to me that they would have different formulations on each side of the border. I didn't lose any sleep over it, but it does make you think about what else is different here vs there, based on what the FDA and Health Canada do and don't approve.

*There is a scene in the movie _Swimming With Sharks_, where Kevin Spacey, as "the boss from hell" lambastes his assistant in the most humiliating manner possible, because the assistant brought him Equal for his coffee when Spacey had insisted on Sweet 'N Low.


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> My wife is currently occupied with the clinical and research literature on cyclamates as part of her job. When she mentioned that cyclamates are banned in the US but not in Canada, I wondered how that could be since Sugar Twin and Sweet 'N Low are both pretty big-name products*, and both contain sodium cyclamate. Never occurred to me that they would have different formulations on each side of the border. I didn't lose any sleep over it, but it does make you think about what else is different here vs there, based on what the FDA and Health Canada do and don't approve.
> 
> *There is a scene in the movie _Swimming With Sharks_, where Kevin Spacey, as "the boss from hell" lambastes his assistant in the most humiliating manner possible, because the assistant brought him Equal for his coffee when Spacey had insisted on Sweet 'N Low.



Black coffee is best IMO. I've taken my coffee black for decades now. Sweetened coffee tastes pretty vile once you get used to it without.


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 376280
> 
> I used ever tile of my game . At the last I had to use scrabble dictionary and it said Qi and xi and no clue what either of those mean lol


you misspelled the word wrap, but rig instead of wig would still have worked, but i think it would have been less points


----------



## keto

LOL @ juggalo & drugdealer


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


> Black coffee is best IMO. I've taken my coffee black for decades now. Sweetened coffee tastes pretty vile once you get used to it without.


I like my coffee thick. Two sweeteners and double cream. I don't begrudge folks who like it the way you do. I used to drink it black, before I was diabetic and I could/would drench my pancakes in syrup, accompanied by a mug of the dark stuff.

I know from research that the universe includes people who are bitter "super-tasters", requiring something to buffer the bitter, as well as people who are sweet super-tasters. During my grad-school days, I became interested in taste-hedonics (changes to how pleasurable some tastes are as a function of health or nutritional state; I read up extensively on cravings and aversions during pregnancy as part of that), so I would read some of the food-chemistry trade journals. The holy grail of artificial sweeteners has been the development/discovery of something that isn't overly sweet to piss off the sweet super-tasters, and lacks a bitter metallic aftertaste to piss off the bitter supertasters. Tongues are different when it comes to certain basic tastes.

I grow stevia in the garden. I only really grow it to surprise people, since preparing it for regular cooking use is more labour-intensive than I'd like. I like to pluck and hand a leaf to visitors, ask them to just chew it a bit, and watch the expression on their face. Surprise doesn't even begin to describe it. People just aren't used to a small leaf tasting like a tablespoon full of sugar. Hell, they aren't expecting ANY size or sort of plucked/picked leaf to taste that sweet.


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> At the last I had to use scrabble dictionary and it said Qi and xi and no clue what either of those mean lol


Two more new pronouns for the gender-confused crowd?


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> you misspelled the word wrap, but rig instead of wig would still have worked, but i think it would have been less points


Woops


----------



## Lola




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> View attachment 376342







i still remember the very first time i heard this record.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i still remember the very first time i heard this record.


And.....what did you think?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

I generally don't wish foul weather on anyone, but I hope it rains like hell in Pt Dover today.

Common sense won't help keep crowds away today.


----------



## MarkM

Milkman said:


> I generally don't wish foul weather on anyone, but I hope it rains like hell in Pt Dover today.
> 
> Common sense won't help keep crowds away today.


For what reason if I may ask?


----------



## Verne

You may get your rather dark wish @Milkman


----------



## Milkman

MarkM said:


> For what reason if I may ask?


We're entering a fourth wave of the pandemic, driven by the Delta variant. 

I'm concerned that this will be a super spreader event and cause a lot of sickness.

How many unvaccinated people will be there, mostly without masks?

It's in that vein.


----------



## silvertonebetty

To day I’m Going to alberton and I wonder what will I get yelled at for today


----------



## SWLABR

mhammer said:


> I like my coffee thick. Two sweeteners and double cream. I don't begrudge folks who like it the way you do. I used to drink it black, before I was diabetic and I could/would drench my pancakes in syrup, accompanied by a mug of the dark stuff.


I'm the opposite. I used to drink Double Double. I only had 1 a day (around 9:30am) so it was a little treat. When I came off the road as a driver and into the office, I found myself drinking a few more a day, and adding pounds. I switched to black 2 sugars, and over time weened myself of sugar (in my coffee) entirely. I can't stand anything in it now. Except the occasional toot of Bailey's. I find it kind of odd you drank it black, and started adding _after_ you became diabetic. Most are the reverse. 

To each their own, and however you've figured out how to manage your health, I am not to judge. 

As for my preferred coffee... I like Rocket Fuel! Mine is thick without adding stuff! ha, ha...


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> I'm the opposite. I used to drink Double Double. I only had 1 a day (around 9:30am) so it was a little treat. When I came off the road as a driver and into the office, I found myself drinking a few more a day, and adding pounds. I switched to black 2 sugars, and over time weened myself of sugar (in my coffee) entirely. I can't stand anything in it now. Except the occasional toot of Bailey's. I find it kind of odd you drank it black, and started adding _after_ you became diabetic. Most are the reverse.
> 
> To each their own, and however you've figured out how to manage your health, I am not to judge.
> 
> As for my preferred coffee... I like Rocket Fuel! Mine is thick without adding stuff! ha, ha...



When I finally went "black", it was nothing to do with health.

First the sugar started tasting....off, so I went to double cream, no sugar.

Then I found the double cream was leaving a coating on my tongue and I started reducing that, ultimately ending up with black coffee.

It was purely a taste thing for me


----------



## SWLABR

^^^ it is certainly a taste thing for me now...


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> ^^^ it is certainly a taste thing for me now...


Yeah and if someone inadvertantly sugars my coffee, I just can't drink it. Having had that happen a few times, any time I did a coffee run for a group, I ordered ALL black coffees and a bag full of creamer, sugar and sweeteners.

It's no prblem to add those ingredients, but it's a bitch to try and remove them.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I can’t wait till this day is done with . If it wasn’t for stuff I had to do I wouldn’t even be here. Sorry if I sound like a downer but this is foolishness. People are always using our parking lot even though it’s private property. And I simply said “ why do people feel like they can park here? The space is limited so if you don’t come here you shouldn’t be parking in our parking space” and one of ones here said “ what if it’s a staff” like did you not listen it’s this stupid little shit like last week “ where’s your mask” my response “ we don’t need a mask on pei “ and they are worried at 6 feet then stay out of my bubble! It’s that simple , they don’t need to make it seem like a big challenge to stay away from people and for cripe sakes it’s one person for table so what do they have to worry about. People need to stop fearmongering!


----------



## mhammer

SWLABR said:


> I'm the opposite. I used to drink Double Double. I only had 1 a day (around 9:30am) so it was a little treat. When I came off the road as a driver and into the office, I found myself drinking a few more a day, and adding pounds. I switched to black 2 sugars, and over time weened myself of sugar (in my coffee) entirely. I can't stand anything in it now. Except the occasional toot of Bailey's. *I find it kind of odd you drank it black, and started adding after you became diabetic. Most are the reverse.*
> 
> To each their own, and however you've figured out how to manage your health, I am not to judge.
> 
> As for my preferred coffee... I like Rocket Fuel! Mine is thick without adding stuff! ha, ha...


I never really drank a lot and black coffee was never my _preference_, but if I was eating something particularly sweet (like pancakes with lots of syrup), black coffee offset it nicely and provided a bit of a palate-cleanser. These days, pancakes are generally eaten rarely, and when eaten tend to have a single packet of sweetener sprinkled over the entire - otherwise dry - plate. Pancakes that used to "go for a swim" now sit on the beach in their street clothes under an umbrella. So there is nothing ultra-sweet that needs to be offset by strong bitter coffee. The diabetes doesn`t make me crave more sweetness - as you correctly infer. It just directs my sweet tooth in other more acceptable directions.


----------



## Mooh

Coffee, black. 

Over ice is nice on a warm day, or any other day for that matter, but it needs to be made extra strong so it isn't too diluted by the ice. I've tried it with maple syrup or honey but as much as I love those things I dislike sweet coffee. 

My kid brings me Bridgehead from Ottawa sometimes and that's nice. We often drink Coastal Coffee, a local company worth supporting. Because we belong to the working poor, Folgers or Maxwell House suffices the rest of the time.

And I have favourite mugs.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> And.....what did you think?


i was barely impressed. i don't think we played that record more than 10 or 12 times in a row. 
i ran into a buddy who told me he had this record by a new band, and i HAD to hear it. he was one of the cool kids of the neighborhood, because he had a concrete tit as a door stop. he was convinced that the band was kiss without their make up, because in the liner notes it mentions they were produced by gene simmons. he thought michael anthony was gene, and eddy was ace, dave was paul, and alex was peter criss. in our 11 yr old minds, only kiss could be that cool, so it must be them. hahaha i wasn't as convinced as he was, because of course everything about their music is not even close to the same.


----------



## cheezyridr

MarkM said:


> For what reason if I may ask?


because he doesn't like bikers, and he only believes the dumb shit he sees on cnn. they tried to label sturgis as a super spreader event last year, and they caught the cdc lying about it. it turned out around .1% of the attendees got covid. some people love to be afraid. before any of the whiners get started, lets be clear about something. i'm not saying that the virus isn't bad if you catch it. what i AM saying is, there will NEVER be a time when there is no virus. you can't live your entire life in fear. it's sad that some people will get sick, and those who have co morbidities and/or are old may die. but there are lots of things that kill more people than covid across the human spectrum, and we don't act the same way towards those. we accept risk management at what we believe is a rational level, and we move on with our lives. 

now we can begin the countdown to when the mods kill my post because it doesn't align with the officially accepted fear porn narrative. it's 10:37 am on friday the 13th


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> he was convinced that the band was kiss without their make up


Pre-Kiss band Wicked Lester (originally Rainbow): Paul "Ace" Frehley, Paul Stanley, Gene Simmons, Peter Criss


----------



## BlueRocker

This kept me laughing...


----------



## cheezyridr

BlueRocker said:


> This kept me laughing...


agree, that was hilarious, because everything they said was spot-on. well, except for one thing. they talk about making a shitty action movie and it would still cost $4 million. not true at all. below, i will post one of the finest action movie parodies ever made. it contains so much 80's cheez, that you could cover at least 2 entire pallets of steak-ums. anyone who was young-ish in the 80's will be compelled to like this short film


----------



## MarkM

I followed the same path @SWLABR and only drink black coffee. We grind a medium roast and use travel mugs at home. I wake up at 5:00 am and drink two cups , shower and another cup on the way. The closet coffee outlet is 1/2 hr away and so is my office.


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> To day I’m Going to alberton and I wonder what will I get yelled at for today


Why do you have to go to Alberton if they are just going to yell at you? When people yell at me I discuss it if they are reasonable and walk away if they are unreasonable!


----------



## Verne

@Milkman 35000 in attendance. Your rain dance didn't work.


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> Why do you have to go to Alberton if they are just going to yell at you? When people yell at me I discuss it if they are reasonable and walk away if they are unreasonable!


I have Commitments I have to do and it’s also cheap meal . But I actually was gone from there half the time I was up there . Today was one of those days things just got to me so I went to a friend work and had a venting session. She runs a Barbour shop and it was empty. I think it still bothers me that due to a lack of actions April isn’t there and it’s due to the same issue I left . The day ended up being pretty good after talking. And I’m not sure the even relies the little comments get two me but could be worse


----------



## silvertonebetty

My friend got a second Xbox today and me and his son are playing nhl what ever it’s at now and it has a team name options and I wanted the name “ keyboard warriors” am I keyboard warrior lol actually don’t don’t answer that


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> I followed the same path @SWLABR and only drink black coffee. We grind a medium roast and use travel mugs at home. I wake up at 5:00 am and drink two cups , shower and another cup on the way. The closet coffee outlet is 1/2 hr away and so is my office.


I’m up around 4:00, and I have a long commute. I brew one for the road and then drink (what some would say is) an excessive amount once I reach the office. 
I work for a coffee company. It’s readily available and fantastic.


----------



## SWLABR

Whtthe 5fu3ck is w6rong wth my keyboa6rd???? I am nt doingthis! 

t's missing lte6rs, adding numbe6rs.... Make t 5fu3cking top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I got woke up today by a three year old saying “ Jared wake up it’s three” so I rolled over and checked the time, it was only 7 and fell back to sled for two hours while the rest looked for yard sales


----------



## silvertonebetty

Hahaha Haha Brooklyn grabbed my beard and asked if it came off. And I told he no so she grabbed it and pulled because she didn’t believe me


----------



## cheezyridr

SWLABR said:


> Whtthe 5fu3ck is w6rong wth my keyboa6rd???? I am nt doingthis!
> 
> t's missing lte6rs, adding numbe6rs.... Make t 5fu3cking top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


when that happens to me, sometimes the battery is dying in my wireless keyboard. other times it's some random combination of keys that i've never been able to figure how i did it, or how to undo it. the only thing that ever works for me, if it's not the battery, is shutting off the computer for a full minute, then turning it back on. just doing a restart doesn't work for me.

edit: i hope you figure it out, it drives me up the wall too.


----------



## Verne

@SWLABR New keyboard time? Unless it's a laptop, then you will have to maybe google solutions.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## zontar

Say, Ives.

Aye?

How many escapes have you tried?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Saw this strange sight tonight. Actually it’s probably the first time in close to 6 months . Jamie got mad last year because I get so tan and he steps out and because a lobster. Actually the only time I ever saw of our biological mother I was like holy man she looks like a skinny Jamie with long hair! It was really creepy to say the least


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne

That looks like an old scratch awl @Mooh. I remember my dad having a couple when I was growing up. They always had the big bulbous yellow handle. Oddly, until your picture, I can't say I recall seeing any since moving out of the parental homestead.


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> That looks like an old scratch awl @Mooh. I remember my dad having a couple when I was growing up. They always had the big bulbous yellow handle. Oddly, until your picture, I can't say I recall seeing any since moving out of the parental homestead.


I use it for lots of things, but to my mind it's part of the set of necessary measuring and marking tools that everyone should know and use. Every time I see a video of someone using a cheap tape measure and a Sharpie I cringe. No one is taught about parallax (displacement) view anymore, among other things. This particular awl came to me second hand, I forget where from, but I've had it for decades. I like that the steel goes from tip to butt, NOT like a screwdriver handle. If it's not immediately at hand, my pocket knife is still a better choice than a pencil (given decent light) or for heaven's sake, a Sharpie.


----------



## SWLABR

First one up. Lake is like glass. (well, except for the few ripples caused from my fat ass on the floating dock).


----------



## greco

SWLABR said:


> First one up. Lake is like glass. (well, except for the few ripples caused from my fat ass on the floating dock).
> View attachment 376566


Where are located you this fine morning?


"Toto, I have a feeling we are not in Ayr anymore."

ENJOY!


----------



## SWLABR

^^^I’m on Longs Lake. A stones throw south of Huntsville.


----------



## cheezyridr

Mooh said:


> I use it for lots of things, but to my mind it's part of the set of necessary measuring and marking tools that everyone should know and use. Every time I see a video of someone using a cheap tape measure and a Sharpie I cringe. No one is taught about parallax (displacement) view anymore, among other things. This particular awl came to me second hand, I forget where from, but I've had it for decades. I like that the steel goes from tip to butt, NOT like a screwdriver handle. If it's not immediately at hand, my pocket knife is still a better choice than a pencil (given decent light) or for heaven's sake, a Sharpie.


doing sheet metal pattern layout, i use a scratch awl and a steel ruler for the reasons you mentioned. there are times when i just don't need that kind of accuracy, but i do need more speed, and better visibility. for example, if i am cutting a piece of pipe. that's when a tape and a marker is better. if i was framing houses, a pencil would out perform an awl. if i was doing cabinetry or furniture, i'd want the awl for joinery


----------



## cheezyridr

guitar wiring can be pretty frustrating. i've done a strat before. it was a piece of cake. 
doing my les paul has been a giant pain in the ass. now that it's wired up and not working, i can't visually trace the wires that pass out of the cavity, so i have to get a meter. then i can start the process of figuring out what i did wrong. i'm pretty sure i wired everything according to the diagram. i think i am grounding out somewhere. this isn't nearly as much fun as i wanted it to be


----------



## silvertonebetty

@Lola here’s an article for you !








that’s a 1939 Mack. Here’s a link if anyone wants to check it out








A visit to the Keystone Truck & Tractor Museum in Virginia


There’s something for everyone at the sprawling Keystone Truck & Tractor Museum in Colonial Heights, Virginia. Despite its name, in addition to the 185 tractors and 100 trucks, there are...




www.hemmings.com





and here’s a link to the museum


https://keystonetractorworks.com/


----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s too hot I miss my ac


----------



## cheezyridr

the guy on the left is an npc


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> the guy on the left is an npc


Hahaha I had to look npc up


----------



## Verne

cheezyridr said:


> the guy on the left is an npc


D&D much??


----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> D&D much??


i always wanted to try it, but never had the opportunity. i use the term from video games. the guy that no matter how many times you walk up to him, has only the one response, and you can't choose to play him in the game.


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> @Lola here’s an article for you !
> View attachment 376573
> 
> that’s a 1939 Mack. Here’s a link if anyone wants to check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit to the Keystone Truck & Tractor Museum in Virginia
> 
> 
> There’s something for everyone at the sprawling Keystone Truck & Tractor Museum in Colonial Heights, Virginia. Despite its name, in addition to the 185 tractors and 100 trucks, there are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hemmings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here’s a link to the museum
> 
> 
> https://keystonetractorworks.com/


OMG I love this truck!! It’s gorgeous in every way . Everything is perfect. The hood ornament, the little bulldog is the epitome of a Mack truck. This is drool worthy! 

Thank you so much for sharing. What a nice surprise.


----------



## Lola

So on Friday I had to get a new health card. There was a lineup and it was so damned hot. I got up early to beat the rush and just grabbed whatever to put on and just go. Well, wouldn’t ya know it. I had my black Led Zeppelin shirt on. After about 20 minutes in the direct sun I started to melt, feel sick to my stomach thought I was going to faint. The guy behind me could see this happening and said go sit in the shade I will save your spot. Finally got inside and then got up to the desk and my knees just buckled. I passed out for a split second. I told them I didn’t need 911. Just water. Already drank mine. Everyone was running to their cars to get me water and they gave me a chair to sit in and the one guy stayed with me until my husband came and got me. Everyone just came together as a team and helped me. There still is a lot of very caring people in the world. I had to come back the next day.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> OMG I love this truck!! It’s gorgeous in every way . Everything is perfect. The hood ornament, the little bulldog is the epitome of a Mack truck. This is drool worthy!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing. What a nice surprise.


You’re welcome. I actually found it on the tractor forum


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> So on Friday I had to get a new health card. There was a lineup and it was so damned hot. I got up early to beat the rush and just grabbed whatever to put on and just go. Well, wouldn’t ya know it. I had my black Led Zeppelin shirt on. I stared to melt, feel sick to my stomach thought I was going to faint. The guy behind me could see this happening and said go sit in the shade I will save your spot. Finally got inside and then got up to the desk and my knees just buckled. I passed out for a split second. I told them I didn’t need 911. Just water. Already drank mine. Everyone was running to their cars to get me water and they gave me a chair to sit in and the one guy stayed with me until my husband came and got me. Everyone just came together as a team and helped me. There still is a lot of very caring people in the world. I had to come back the next day.


Sorry to hear that .


----------



## Lola

This car is delicious looking. Not enough adequate words to describe this vehicle!


----------



## Lola

@silvertonebetty pls keep sharing stuff like that please and thx. I am always on the lookout whether it’s on the highway or whatever. On the internet. I am on Heavy rescue type forum. It’s so interesting because I am learning stuff from guys who fix the trucks, the drivers, the operators and how they function as a part of the team. I also love to analyze the rescues they do. It’s so interesting. My husband hates these shows. You could say it’s another passion of mine.


----------



## silvertonebetty

This weekend I spent it with friends and had a few laughs at the kids 😂. Kolby who’s 10 got a ps4 and was so excited he couldn’t think clearly enough to spell his name correctly so of course I laughed then he gave me an nasty wet Willy . That weird thing were you lick your finger and shove it in someone’s ear . It was also his weekend with his daughter she’s three and can be quite the deva 😂. She asked asked if my beard came off and then tried to pull it off , she saw the picture of my nephew and two nieces on my phone and asked “ where’s your babies at Jared” then “ where’s your mom, where’s your dad? Ect then told me I needed to stay for another night but I was fine with that because I’m not alone and the attention I get from them is nice. Growing up with three younger siblings I never thought I’d miss seeing kids running around. Kolby had a friend over last night and they were up till three in the morning and of course that kept me up . I figured out how to how to change the wall paper on my PlayStation and kolby saw it and said “ why do you have that picture, I don’t like it” I explained that it was a picture of my grand father and his hockey team as a kid so he asked a bunch of questions and stumbled over that question “ how is he and where does he live” kolby got really quite when I told him he was no longer with us and let him know there was nothing to be upset about questions. Honestly I miss that man , I have a picture of us when we first were adopted sitting on his lap and he was so happy to finally have grand children. When I worked at the grocery store there was coworker that I really liked because he reminded me a lot of my grand father.
I got to see my older brother and that was surprisingly pleasant if I’m being honest I just wish it was like that all the time but his mental health is really rocky and I find it extremely difficult to deal with when he goes south and today another friend took me out to a little gathering I think there was 6 of us and we had a bbq and the breeze was really nice and refreshing. I put my clothes in the was before I left without thinking and didn’t know when I’d be home again so I messaged my friend laura and she switched my wash over and now I must head off and go to bed because I have work in the morning


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> @silvertonebetty pls keep sharing stuff like that please and thx. I am always on the lookout whether it’s on the highway or whatever. On the internet. I am on Heavy rescue type forum. It’s so interesting because I am learning stuff from guys who fix the trucks, the drivers, the operators and how they function as a part of the team. I also love to analyze the rescues they do. It’s so interesting. My husband hates these shows. You could say it’s another passion of mine.


 I will and I know of an 60s/70s Ford custom600 that I absolutely would love to get my hands messy with . It’s a reddish orange with the top half of the cab is white and it’s just sitting on in the field in front of the farm. I was told I should ask about it 😂


----------



## Lola

I came upon this creature on the deck post. Does anyone know what it is? It’s huge. Cool looking whatever it is.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> I came upon this creature on the deck post. Does anyone know what it is? It’s huge. Cool looking whatever it is.
> 
> View attachment 376674


Cicada?


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> Cicada?


That’s what I was thinking. Idk. It looks like it may be going into the molting stage. It’s very interesting looking.


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> This weekend I spent it with friends and had a few laughs at the kids 😂. Kolby who’s 10 got a ps4 and was so excited he couldn’t think clearly enough to spell his name correctly so of course I laughed then he gave me an nasty wet Willy . That weird thing were you lick your finger and shove it in someone’s ear . It was also his weekend with his daughter she’s three and can be quite the deva 😂. She asked asked if my beard came off and then tried to pull it off , she saw the picture of my nephew and two nieces on my phone and asked “ where’s your babies at Jared” then “ where’s your mom, where’s your dad? Ect then told me I needed to stay for another night but I was fine with that because I’m not alone and the attention I get from them is nice. Growing up with three younger siblings I never thought I’d miss seeing kids running around. Kolby had a friend over last night and they were up till three in the morning and of course that kept me up . I figured out how to how to change the wall paper on my PlayStation and kolby saw it and said “ why do you have that picture, I don’t like it” I explained that it was a picture of my grand father and his hockey team as a kid so he asked a bunch of questions and stumbled over that question “ how is he and where does he live” kolby got really quite when I told him he was no longer with us and let him know there was nothing to be upset about questions. Honestly I miss that man , I have a picture of us when we first were adopted sitting on his lap and he was so happy to finally have grand children. When I worked at the grocery store there was coworker that I really liked because he reminded me a lot of my grand father.
> I got to see my older brother and that was surprisingly pleasant if I’m being honest I just wish it was like that all the time but his mental health is really rocky and I find it extremely difficult to deal with when he goes south and today another friend took me out to a little gathering I think there was 6 of us and we had a bbq and the breeze was really nice and refreshing. I put my clothes in the was before I left without thinking and didn’t know when I’d be home again so I messaged my friend laura and she switched my wash over and now I must head off and go to bed because I have work in the morning
> View attachment 376635
> View attachment 376636
> View attachment 376637


Who’s Chevelle is that. I’m guessing 1969 or 70.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Who’s Chevelle is that. I’m guessing 1969 or 70.


No clue they got out got back in and left and look what I saw this morning


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> @Milkman 35000 in attendance. Your rain dance didn't work.



Normal would be 100,000 plus.

It's better than it might have been. Impact remains to be seen.


----------



## Milkman

Cicada?



Lola said:


> I came upon this creature on the deck post. Does anyone know what it is? It’s huge. Cool looking whatever it is.
> 
> View attachment 376674


----------



## Lola

The price of discipline is a fraction of the price of regret!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> The price of discipline is a fraction of the price of regret!


Yes, but discipline is paid up front. Regret is on easy time payments.


----------



## Mooh

Goderich lighthouse this morning.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Milkman

Doug Gifford said:


>


Do they still have the Darwin awards?


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Do they still have the Darwin awards?


I have no problem with these people doing this dumb shit, but I'd be happier if they didn't show up at the hospital later.

Have faith, LOL.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I came upon this creature on the deck post. Does anyone know what it is? It’s huge. Cool looking whatever it is.
> 
> View attachment 376674


that is definitely a cicada. most people hate them because they are noisy. it is why i LOVE them. no sound i can think of, says "summertime" more than that, to me. it is not in a molting stage though. the molting stage is what brings them to the final form you are seeing in the pic


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> that is definitely a cicada. most people hate them because they are noisy. it is why i LOVE them. no sound i can think of, says "summertime" more than that, to me. it is not in a molting stage though. the molting stage is what brings them to the final form you are seeing in the pic











Exoskeleton. Pretty cool when you think about it.


----------



## Mooh

Best scissors I have ever used, my mother’s. I knew I was grown up when I was allowed to use them. They’re at least 70 years old, and may have been her mother’s.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Mooh said:


> View attachment 376736
> View attachment 376737
> View attachment 376738
> 
> 
> Best scissors I have ever used, my mother’s. I knew I was grown up when I was allowed to use them. They’re at least 70 years old, and may have been her mother’s.


Some tools, eh. Some tools last forever.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> View attachment 376735
> 
> Exoskeleton. Pretty cool when you think about it.










Mooh said:


> View attachment 376736
> View attachment 376737
> View attachment 376738
> 
> 
> Best scissors I have ever used, my mother’s. I knew I was grown up when I was allowed to use them. They’re at least 70 years old, and may have been her mother’s.


the finest pair of shears a sheetmetal mechanic can own are the wiss w19. they aren't made anymore and are extremely hard to come by. they can only be sharpened a couple times before they are useless. but if you have a sharp pair, they are unequaled. i still have one pair left, they don't get used. i keep them solely because they are bad-ass and unobtainable


----------



## cheezyridr

in other news, bob dylan likes kids a bit too much









Bob Dylan, 80, DENIES 'drugging and sexually abusing 12-year-old girl'


BOB Dylan has been sued for allegedly sexually abusing a 12-year-old girl in 1965. The music legend, 80, is accused of giving the girl “drugs and alcohol before sexually abusing her at his Ch…




www.the-sun.com


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> Exoskeleton. Pretty cool when you think about it.


Until you get an itch.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Note to self , don’t go to the bathroom in the dark because you might walk into a wall . Probably should have used a flashlight and just thinking about it how come the light switch is on the other side of the apartment


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> that is definitely a cicada. most people hate them because they are noisy. it is why i LOVE them. no sound i can think of, says "summertime" more than that, to me. it is not in a molting stage though. the molting stage is what brings them to the final form you are seeing in the pic


I clicked on the link to the photo! Another mistake almost threw my phone , oh man I just got weak .


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Note to self , don’t go to the bathroom in the dark because you might walk into a wall . Probably should have used a flashlight and just thinking about it how come the light switch is on the other side of the apartment


When you go to the washroom at 3 am make sure the seat is down. I fell ass over tea kettle right into the bowl one night. My poor tailbone took the brunt of that one. That really hurt!


----------



## Verne




----------



## Paul Running

Mooh said:


> View attachment 376736
> View attachment 376737
> View attachment 376738
> 
> 
> Best scissors I have ever used, my mother’s. I knew I was grown up when I was allowed to use them. They’re at least 70 years old, and may have been her mother’s.


Made from Valyrian steel?


----------



## Mooh

Paul Running said:


> Made from Valyrian steel?


...and the dust of the grand wazoo.


----------



## laristotle

Mooh said:


> Best scissors I have ever used


I have a half dozen Wiss 20's. My father was an upholsterer.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> When you go to the washroom at 3 am make sure the seat is down. I fell ass over tea kettle right into the bowl one night. My poor tailbone took the brunt of that one. That really hurt!


Sounds painful


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Sounds painful


You know what is almost as bad. Stepping in a piece of Lego in bare feet. That’s when the boys were small but the pain was excruciating. It feels like it was yesterday.


----------



## Lola

Can someone pls explain Ivermectin to me. Ppl who are anti vaxxers are already singing the praises of the human format of this drug. I am reading left and right wingers comments and it’s confusing. Where are you mhammer?


----------



## HighNoon

Lola said:


> Can someone pls explain Ivermectin to me. Ppl who are anti vaxxers are already singing the praises of the human format of this drug. I am reading left and right wingers comments and it’s confusing. Where are you mhammer?


It's an anti parasite with certain anti viral properties. It's been used as a prophylaxis and part of a treatment plan for over a year in countries around the world.


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## WCGill

Lola said:


> Can someone pls explain Ivermectin to me. Ppl who are anti vaxxers are already singing the praises of the human format of this drug. I am reading left and right wingers comments and it’s confusing. Where are you mhammer?


Back in another lifetime I used Ivomec (Ivermectin) on cattle to kill external and internal parasites, roundworms, grubs etc. I'd be somewhat hesitant using it for COVID.









Ivomec Pour-On for Cattle (Canada) - Drugs.com


Learn about Ivomec Pour-On for Cattle (Canada) including: active ingredients, directions for use, precautions, and storage information.




www.drugs.com


----------



## Lola

Does anyone listen to Q107 anymore? I find I am starting to like it again just sitting here relaxing on my holidays. Some of these songs I haven’t heard in ages. Lots of repetition but for a nice week out the on deck it fits the bill nicely.


----------



## HighNoon

It's looking more and more like I'll have to cancel what was the upcoming Afghan tour.


----------



## laristotle

HighNoon said:


> It's looking more and more like I'll have to cancel what was the upcoming Afghan tour.


You'll be ok I'd imagine if you change the lyrics to passages out of the koran?


----------



## silvertonebetty

I went up street with a friend today and must have been close to 30-40 minutes with a 20 pound bag of flower hanging on my back . I can’t do this type of stuff anymore 😂


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> I went up street with a friend today and must have been close to 30-40 minutes with a 20 pound bag of flower hanging on my back . I can’t do this type of stuff anymore 😂


20 lbs of flower?

That has to be worth some coin, LOL.


----------



## Guitar101

HighNoon said:


> It's an anti parasite with certain anti viral properties. It's been used as a prophylaxis and part of a treatment plan for over a year in countries around the world.


I use it to worm my horses.


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> 20 lbs of flower?
> 
> That has to be worth some coin, LOL.


If it's the flower I think it is, pretty sure it's illegal to be carrying that much. Be careful.

Update: It seems that it is not the flower I thought it was so your good.


----------



## HighNoon

Guitar101 said:


> I use it to worm my horses.


Yup...it started out as a vet medicine. Then they found it worked for human parasite conditions like river blindness and a few disfiguring diseases found in the tropics. Continual usage is up to about 200 million world wide. Who knew it would be effective as part of a treatment protocol for Covid. Amazing drug....


----------



## laristotle

HighNoon said:


> Who knew it would be effective as part of a treatment protocol for Covid


My understanding is that many did and do. But because it doesn't fit the narrative, it's been/being denounced as misinformation.


----------



## HighNoon

laristotle said:


> My understanding is that many did and do. But because it doesn't fit the narrative, it's been/being denounced as misinformation.


Ah, the whacky things you'll get to tell your grand kids.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Can someone pls explain Ivermectin to me. Ppl who are anti vaxxers are already singing the praises of the human format of this drug. I am reading left and right wingers comments and it’s confusing. Where are you mhammer?


You want Dr.John, not me.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> 20 lbs of flower?
> 
> That has to be worth some coin, LOL.


Weirdly enough it was only $11 . So tomorrow I’m attempting French bread


----------



## Mooh

3:13 am


----------



## laristotle

5:34 am. Coffee tastes good.


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Weirdly enough it was only $11 . So tomorrow I’m attempting French bread


That would be 20 lbs of flour.

When people say they have 20 lbs of flower they are often referring to marijuana.

I was just screwing with you a bit.

Enjoy the bread.


----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> 5:34 am. Coffee tastes good.


You betcha.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> You betcha.



5:30 AM, yes. Coffee time. Two cups of black juice from hell every weekday morning.


----------



## Verne

4am Our Lady Peace


----------



## SWLABR

Supposed to be fishing. Called it off last night due to the amount of expected rain.

No rain yet. Bloody weather!


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Supposed to be fishing. Called it off last night due to the amount of expected rain.
> 
> No rain yet. Bloody weather!



Bummer. It has been years since I went fishing.

I always loved being in boats (from down east originally).


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Bummer. It has been years since I went fishing.
> 
> I always loved being in boats (from down east originally).


I can’t golf anymore…. nerve thing, so I’ve been getting back into fishing. There’s a provincial park half way between me and my brother in law. It’s a long way for us to meet, then get his boat in the water just to have the heavens open and cancel the whole thing.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> I can’t golf anymore…. nerve thing, so I’ve been getting back into fishing. There’s a provincial park half way between me and my brother in law. It’s a long way for us to meet, then get his boat in the water just to have the heavens open and cancel the whole thing.


Yup, weather has ruined a lot of good fun.

Even the _threat / potential _of rain has caused the cancellation or at least diminished the participation in more events than you could count.

When I think of how many outdoor gigs I've been involved with and where we spent much of the time looking up at the skies, wondering if we would have an emergency cover up and a ruined gig....

These days, I don't do much that would be runed by rain. I actually enjoy rainy days, especially since I just spent $6k on a roof job.


----------



## JBFairthorne

SWLABR said:


> Supposed to be fishing. Called it off last night due to the amount of expected rain.
> 
> No rain yet. Bloody weather!


I work outdoors. I learned a long time ago that if I stayed home every time it was supposed to rain, I wouldn’t ever get any work done.

When it’s actually raining or you can see the storm rolling in I stay home (or rearrange my plans to work somewhere that it isn’t raining). When it comes to possible rain, I just go out anyhow and reevaluate if it actually rains.


----------



## SWLABR

I agree, and if it were work, I wouldn’t think twice. But to drive 2hrs in the hopes of getting the boat in? No. 
We were just saying, “if we lived in the same town, we’d drive to the launch and wait it out”.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> That would be 20 lbs of flour.
> 
> When people say they have 20 lbs of flower they are often referring to marijuana.
> 
> I was just screwing with you a bit.
> 
> Enjoy the bread.


Oh I never heard of called that before lol


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Oh I never heard of called that before lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s a different recipe I’ll be using


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s a different recipe I’ll be using
> View attachment 376939


Wow you’re turning out to be quite the chef. That will be delicious with a river of real butter dripping off it. The smell of homemade bread is amazing.


----------



## Milkman

Flour


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Flour


This was a good laugh for the day. We’re laughing with you Silvertonebetty not at you. You’re such a wonderfully good person. I sincerely mean that!


----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s not going to look pretty


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 376953
> 
> It’s not going to look pretty


It doesn’t _need_ to look pretty.

Hope it tastes great.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> It doesn’t _need_ to look pretty.
> 
> Hope it tastes great.


No it did not 😂. Oh well I guess I know what recipe I like lol .


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’






















was at the beach tonight


----------



## Diablo

Does anyone remember the recurring SNL skit where Mike Myers played Ron Wood, always drunk and sloppy?
it’s like it’s been erased from history, I can’t find clips of it or any trace of it online.
did I just dream the whole thing up? If so, I’m fuckin brilliant.


----------



## Guitar101

Who's Ron Wood?


----------



## Paul Running

Diablo said:


> Does anyone remember the recurring SNL skit where Mike Myers played Ron Wood, always drunk and sloppy?
> it’s like it’s been erased from history, I can’t find clips of it or any trace of it online.
> did I just dream the whole thing up? If so, I’m fuckin brilliant.


Have you checked the NBC site? A lot of SNL clips were removed from youtube.


----------



## Diablo

Paul Running said:


> Have you checked the NBC site? A lot of SNL clips were removed from youtube.
> View attachment 377021


Great idea, and youre right, they are there!
unfortunately, without a vpn, theyve blocked my location.
American jerks.


----------



## Diablo

Guitar101 said:


> Who's Ron Wood?


Thats what they called him.


----------



## silvertonebetty

We have a scramble set and a banagram set and are making a list of band name’s. And now I’m royally struggling 😂


----------



## Robert1950

The 'Five' Men of the Apocalypse ...


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## silvertonebetty

I just finished cooking up a storm and my am stuffed! Since yesterday’s experiment with Italian bread failed 😞 I made a few loafs of American white bread and I need to learn how much doe to put in the pan Because they are bloody huge I mean the biggest loafs I made . I must be getting the act of bread making because doe must have raised at least an inch . Oh my word they won’t fit in the freezer bags! I had cut them in half 😂 and then I made hamburgers for supper


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> I just finished cooking up a storm and my am stuffed! Since yesterday’s experiment with Italian bread failed 😞 I made a few loafs of American white bread and I need to learn how much doe to put in the pan Because they are bloody huge I mean the biggest loafs I made . I must be getting the act of bread making because doe must have raised at least an inch . Oh my word they won’t fit in the freezer bags! I had cut them in half 😂 and then I made hamburgers for supper
> View attachment 377084
> View attachment 377085


We were given a bread maker (machine) last year, and we actually used it.

Then this spring, someone offered us a more modern upgraded machine so we have that.

Lots of people bought these, used them once or twice, and put them on a shelf.

Truth is, they do make a nice quality and variety of bread.

And, it's mindlessly simple.

You just add the ingredients (in the specified order), set a few basic parameters, and press start.

Three hours later, you have a nice fresh loaf of bread.

Very cool.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My brother was a big jerk last night getting a 10 year old involved with his crazy antics so here’s the story. Saturday he traded a ps4 for $300 worth of Pokémon games to my friend because his kid wanted a ps4 for years . Last night he had the audacity to call my friend saying “ I need that PlayStation back, I wasn’t supposed to have it and buddy’s mother tore a strip off me” my friend responded “ to bad ,it’s my son’s now and I’m not ripping it out of his hands. I guess now you need to take those Pokémon games and trade them for a ps4 at the pawnshop, now fix the problem you made” honestly I’m sure if Jamie would have called me I would have torn more than a strip off him ! To do such a stunt to child is just pathetic on a whole new level.


----------



## Diablo

so much interesting stuff going on in the world these days and unable to discuss it here.


----------



## silvertonebetty

What stink on the let’s talk guild 😂 all I stated was samic doesn’t own the factory so you can’t call the guild samic and they all went haywire saying “where’d he git his info” well acquired means changed in ownership. Never thought I’d have to post where the info came from but indeed ownership changed hands in 2002 and for some extremely crazy amount of cash I think it was with 8 million


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m really at odds right now with the Mesa . I’m really not a fan it’s just so temperamental it really is . It’s big and loud and doesn’t have tremolo . The fact is it’s no longer what I want or need and for years I’ve been leaning towards a ac15/30cc2 or fender ‘69 custom deluxe reverb, but do you think I can find any tat want to trade ?


----------



## BlueRocker

Been watching this guy's videos lately


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> View attachment 377174


i don't get it


----------



## Mooh

Failed edit, internet service being weird, so here’s a picture of the sky.


----------



## Verne

cheezyridr said:


> i don't get it


Implying that is not natural for people to have face coverings, whereas she has artificial eye correction. A contradiction on her part.


----------



## silvertonebetty

This is do funny we are rushing to kfc and the driver is arguing over how to order


----------



## Milkman




----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


>


there's no way i could pull off something like that. i'm sure i would find a way to screw it up,


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> there's no way i could pull off something like that. i'm sure i would find a way to screw it up,


This is my fourth skunk and there have been a few possums and raccoons as well.

This is a new trap designed for smaller critters (skunks, weasels , squirrels).

I’ve done a little reading and I’m learning.

Having been sprayed as a young man, I have about ZERO interest of repeating that.

I wouldn’t screw with them but my wife is afraid to sit in the yard with me in the evenings.
They’re not afraid of us at all.


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> there's no way i could pull off something like that. i'm sure i would find a way to screw it up,





Milkman said:


> Having been sprayed as a young man, I have about ZERO interest of repeating that.


As long as you're not wearing black jeans and t-shirt with a white stripe painted down your back, you should be fine. lol


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> They’re not afraid of us at all.


the last job i did in canada was near a large field that i would walk past on my way from the bus stop. one morning a skunk was coming down the sidewalk, as if it were a pedestrian. i froze in the hopes of not spooking it. that frickin rodent TOTALLY trolled me. it walked right up to me, and rubbed up on my legs the way a cat might, and then continued on it's way. i came dangerously close to shitting myself.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## cheezyridr

Robert1950 said:


> View attachment 377324


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


>


Thank you for doing that. That made me so happy to see it released back into the wild. Bravo!!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Thank you for doing that. That made me so happy to see it released back into the wild. Bravo!!


Thank you.

I know there are some concerns about releasing skunks due to rabies but I have three options as I see them.

1. Deter the skunks from visiting our yard. They come for grubs under the (remaining) lawn. I've spent a shit load of money trying to kill the grubs, eliminating the skunks' food supply. No luck.

2. Kill them. I have a moral problem with this. In spite of me being non-religious, in my opinion, as I can't MAKE a skunk, I don't feel like it's my right to arbitrarily kill them because they interfere with my leisure time.

3. Humanely trap and relocate them without getting myself or the car sprayed.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I know there are some concerns about releasing skunks due to rabies but I have three options as I see them.
> 
> 1. Deter the skunks from visiting our yard. They come for grubs under the (remaining) lawn. I've spent a shit load of money trying to kill the grubs, eliminating the skunks' food supply. No luck.
> 
> 2. Kill them. I have a moral problem with this. In spite of me being non-religious, in my opinion, as I can't MAKE a skunk, I don't feel like it's my right to arbitrarily kill them because they interfere with my leisure time.
> 
> 3. Humanely trap and relocate them without getting myself or the car sprayed.


Are you catching any rabbits?


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> Are you catching any rabbits?



Not so far. We see the odd one, but it's mostly skunks, raccoons and the odd oppossum.

There have been two skunks I've seen regularly over the past few weeks. The larger one (still not huge but able to spray) I caught on Saturday night and released in the clip I posted.

The second is very young and comes around 5:30 most mornings to feed from the bird feeders.

I thought he would be easy to catch, but no sign of him this morning. Maybe tomorrow morning.

Every once in awhile we have a problem (like now) and we deal with it as humanely as possible.


----------



## Milkman

I forgot one very important option.

4. Hire a professional. That's more than $100 per animal and they euthanize them.

The trap cost me $75 and she gets to live her already short life.

It paid for itself on Saturday.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> the last job i did in canada was near a large field that i would walk past on my way from the bus stop. one morning a skunk was coming down the sidewalk, as if it were a pedestrian. i froze in the hopes of not spooking it. that frickin rodent TOTALLY trolled me. it walked right up to me, and rubbed up on my legs the way a cat might, and then continued on it's way. i came dangerously close to shitting myself.


Is that the human way of of spraying a noxious odor to chase away attackers?


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> Is that the human way of of spraying a noxious odor to chase away attackers?


Gomen nasai.

Wakarimasen.

(je ne comprends pas).


----------



## mhammer

Years before many of you were born, I was walking home from the McGill campus up Park Avenue. Off in the distance, I see a fuzzy silhouette and see a succession of cars swerving around it. As I get closer, I see it is a smaller animal of some kind, stunned by the headlights in its face. I walk closer still, and see it is a skunk, a little woozy, but not terribly injured. As the traffic dies down, I approach it in the middle of the street. I figured that if it was going to spray, it already had plenty of reasons and chances to do so, so it likely wasn't going to spray me. I was marginally familiar with skunks. As a teen I had babysat at the home of a family that had a pet skunk. I figured that this one may have been a de-skunked former pet that someone had released onto Mount Royal because they couldn't or wouldn't care for it anymore. I approached it slowly and gingerly, making soft noises so as not to surprise it. I took off my jacket, wrapped the animal and slowly walked it off the road and sidewalk to the woods about 100m from the roadway, where I let it go. No smell on the jacket. The animal didn't offer much resistance, supporting the idea that it was a former pet, and ambled off into the underbrush.

Two summers back, a skunk fell into a window well at the side of our house. Through the basement window facing the well, I could see the thing pacing back and forth. I called the city who informed me that it was my responsibility to remove it, directing me to a pest-removal company who said it was going to cost me somewhere over $200 and they couldn't come for another 3-4 days. The window well was in a very tricky spot, making access largely impossible unless one happened to be a small animal. I got a long board and slowly edged it down at an angle into the window well. It took about 18hrs for the dumb thing tofigure out it could climb up the board. But it did, leaving with no stink and no carcass to clean up.


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> Years before many of you were born, I was walking home from the McGill campus up Park Avenue. Off in the distance, I see a fuzzy silhouette and see a succession of cars swerving around it. As I get closer, I see it is a smaller animal of some kind, stunned by the headlights in its face. I walk closer still, and see it is a skunk, a little woozy, but not terribly injured. As the traffic dies down, I approach it in the middle of the street. I figured that if it was going to spray, it already had plenty of reasons and chances to do so, so it likely wasn't going to spray me. I was marginally familiar with skunks. As a teen I had babysat at the home of a family that had a pet skunk. I figured that this one may have been a de-skunked former pet that someone had released onto Mount Royal because they couldn't or wouldn't care for it anymore. I approached it slowly and gingerly, making soft noises so as not to surprise it. I took off my jacket, wrapped the animal and slowly walked it off the road and sidewalk to the woods about 100m from the roadway, where I let it go. No smell on the jacket. The animal didn't offer much resistance, supporting the idea that it was a former pet, and ambled off into the underbrush.
> 
> Two summers back, a skunk fell into a window well at the side of our house. Through the basement window facing the well, I could see the thing pacing back and forth. I called the city who informed me that it was my responsibility to remove it, directing me to a pest-removal company who said it was going to cost me somewhere over $200 and they couldn't come for another 3-4 days. The window well was in a very tricky spot, making access largely impossible unless one happened to be a small animal. I got a long board and slowly edged it down at an angle into the window well. It took about 18hrs for the dumb thing tofigure out it could climb up the board. But it did, leaving with no stink and no carcass to clean up.


Nice.

I understand that they can be pests, but I'm to the point where I really don't feel like I have the right to kill something just because it's a pest. Sometimes that's the only option, but not very often.

I'm sure some consider me a pest also.

And truthfully, they're beautiful little animals. It's just not in me to harm them. They have it pretty tough without me.

People used to laugh at me for catching spiders in the office and releasing them outdoors.


----------



## BlueRocker

I was woken while camping under the stars one August night about 30 years ago by a noise, and found myself staring directly into the eyes of a skunk - he was close enough that I could feel his breath on my nose. It was a bright moonlit night and he was curious about me. I closed my eyes and heard him trundling off into the woods a few minutes later. While there are lots of critters I have no trouble eliminating on sight (talking about you Coyotes) skunks are generally harmless and deserve to be spared when possible.


----------



## Diablo

If you ever have skunks or raccoons living under your porch, in your attic etc, one easy way to get rid of them that ive discovered (worked for me), is put a lamp in there....they dont like constant light, and will leave usually within 24 hrs.
As soon as they do, block their entrance hole so they dont return.


----------



## Milkman

Diablo said:


> If you ever have skunks or raccoons living under your porch, in your attic etc, one easy way to get rid of them that ive discovered (worked for me), is put a lamp in there....they dont like constant light, and will leave usually within 24 hrs.
> As soon as they do, block their entrance hole so they dont return.


That normally works.

Believe me, I've tried all of the recommended countermeasures.

We have motion sensor actuated security lights. That doesn't bother these skunks in the least. It seems to make it easier for them to find the food. I almost expect a thumbs up from them. The only thing (other than lethal intervention) that I haven't tried is a motion actived sprinkler system. The trap was cheaper.

I know they can't see well at all, but these ones also seem deaf as posts. I've walked right up to them and made noise. They don't bat an eyelid.


----------



## mhammer

I wouldn't normally mind skunks or racoons, but one of those little furry bastards destroyed all the corn I was trying to grow. I know it wasn't wind, because of the chewed cobs that were just starting to grow, and I know it wasn't squirrels or chipmunks because of how high off the ground it was. So, until I can successfully grow the stuff again, I am harboring a grudge.


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> I wouldn't normally mind skunks or racoons, but one of those little furry bastards destroyed all the corn I was trying to grow. I know it wasn't wind, because of the chewed cobs that were just starting to grow, and I know it wasn't squirrels or chipmunks because of how high off the ground it was. So, until I can successfully grow the stuff again, I am harboring a grudge.


We gave up trying to grow a vegetable garden. The critters ate everything. I'm just glad they don't screw with my medicinal herb garden so far.


----------



## mhammer

This is where the raised planters I made came in handy. Critters can't lust after what they can't see. My planters stand on posts and are chest height. The corn, of course, HAD to be planted at ground level, making it vulnerable to the passing crowd..


----------



## Grainslayer

BlueRocker said:


> I was woken while camping under the stars one August night about 30 years ago by a noise, and found myself staring directly into the eyes of a skunk - he was close enough that I could feel his breath on my nose.


LMAO..🤣


----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> chewed cobs that were just starting to grow, and I know it wasn't squirrels or chipmunks because of how high off the ground it was


Umm .. they do climb. You know that, right?


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> Umm .. they do climb. You know that, right?


I know that, and have my own grudge against the local chipmunks and red squirrels, but when a stalk is pulled down, it's a bigger animal than a chipmunk or squirrel. The bite marks are larger as well.

I have had to chase a chipmunk off the raised planter, so I cover it with netting from Dollarama.


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> I know that, and have my own grudge against the local chipmunks and red squirrels, but when a stalk is pulled down, it's a bigger animal than a chipmunk or squirrel. The bite marks are larger as well.
> 
> I have had to chase a chipmunk off the raised planter, so I cover it with netting from Dollarama.



While I empathize with anyone trying to grow food, I guess I'm more fond of chipmunks and squirrels than vegetables, LOL.


----------



## mhammer

Oh they're adorable as heck...IN SOMEBODY _*ELSE'S*_ YARD. 

Same way those cherry tomatoes taste better in MY mouth than in theirs.


----------



## laristotle

They're rodents. I wish that my wife would let me sit on the patio with a pellet gun.


----------



## Grainslayer

I had squirrels trying to move into the attic of a cottage i used to rent.It was pretty crazy how chaotic it sounded when they were running around up there.Thankfully i have never had a run in with a skunk...I think id just turn and run.hahahahaaaa


----------



## Paul Running

It's amazing what they can do with their little paws...especially racoons.


----------



## Grainslayer

Paul Running said:


> It's amazing what they can do with their little paws...especially racoons.


Wow,yes...Ive had to repair damage to a house before from racoons...And defend one of my moms cats once.It tore her cat up pretty bad.


----------



## Mooh

Growing up, we had squirrels in the walls and attic of one of our homes. Unbelievable racket. In those days things were a little looser than they are now. The old man knew the police chief, probably through the Legion or service group or something, so the chief sat in a cruiser at the curb (in town about a block from downtown, for Christ's sake) while father shot 11 squirrels with 12 shots (might have been 12 with 13, I forget now). I had squirmed through the attic access hole that was just big enough for me and scared the little fuckers out to their demise, and naturally it was up to me the pick up their carcasses, and someone else to patch the hole where they entered, while the old man shot the breeze with the chief. Remaining squirrels are likely mummified in the walls, even now. Rim shot bolt action Cooey 22, never kept secured standing behind the kitchen door. I think father actually enjoyed the slaughter, but I remember feeling like I'd somehow found myself in a Stephen Leacock story. Mother was NOT impressed.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> Is that the human way of of spraying a noxious odor to chase away attackers?


it might work that way for me, depending what i ate 3 hours before the incident 


Milkman said:


> Gomen nasai.
> 
> Wakarimasen.
> 
> (je ne comprends pas).


no need to apologize, you're probably better off not getting it.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> it might work that way for me, depending what i ate 3 hours before the incident
> 
> 
> no need to apologize, you're probably better off not getting it.


Well, maybe I just clued in (slow learner). If Mr Hammer was referring to my ass in the camera, well, where MY ass was at the time was the least of my worries.

I was more concerned about HIS ass.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> the last job i did in canada was near a large field that i would walk past on my way from the bus stop. one morning a skunk was coming down the sidewalk, as if it were a pedestrian. i froze in the hopes of not spooking it. that frickin rodent TOTALLY trolled me. it walked right up to me, and rubbed up on my legs the way a cat might, and then continued on it's way. *i came dangerously close to shitting myself.*


This was the focus of my earlier comments about a human equivalent to skunk spraying, milkman.


----------



## SWLABR

A few years ago I had a momma skunk set up house between the wood pile, and a chain link fence. Dogs could see her (through the chain link) but could not get at her. Didn't stop them from trying, or her from spraying. Called animal control. "_We only do skunks and racoons in town, not rural areas. You need to call a private company_". I called a few, they were all wildly expensive, or wouldn't even come look. It took her days and days to finally move out. Do you know how unbelievably frustrating it is to keep my (outdoor) dogs locked in their pens and literally take them on leashed walks in my own bloody yard?!?!?!

And before someone chimes in... NO!!! There was no way to relocate her. It was all on her watch. Wood pile is almost 6ft high, and two rows deep on the front side, and, well, the chain link on the other. There was no "_sneaking up from behind and dropping a blanket over her_". ZERO access. The dogs were none too pleased to be cooped up on those beautiful Spring days. I don't hunt, or own anything more powerful than a pellet gun. That wasn't an option I was looking to explore.

Thankfully it wasn't too long in the end, and she never came back!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Well I put the Mesa up and no sooner as it got posted I got a message and it was like ok I can finally get my dream amp . But it ended being a scam it was check this check that . No matter how many times I mentioned that it was check. . At the end of it they backed off . I went to check kijiji and I noticed there wasn’t any views so here’s a question do the scammers have a automatic system?


----------



## Mooh

Had to shoot a rabid racoon in a co-worker's barn yard once. He wasn't home, and besides he was legally blind...and his wife didn't want to use the shotgun. Why own a gun if no one can shoot? Anyway, I buried the carcass too. Rabid racoons apparently act like they're on hallucinogens...it was really tripping, man.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> Had to shoot a rabid racoon in a co-worker's barn yard once. He wasn't home, and besides he was legally blind...and his wife didn't want to use the shotgun. Why own a gun if no one can shoot? Anyway, I buried the carcass too. Rabid racoons apparently act like they're on hallucinogens...it was really tripping, man.


I wouldn’t want that experience. Also tripping is fun , no not at all . I remember having cold medicine once and I was hallucinating all night . There was things crawling on the walls and ceiling’s and dripping water. I checked all the taps and none were leaking and when I woke up realized I ate five boxes of brownies and didn’t remember eating them.


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> Well I put the Mesa up and no sooner as it got posted I got a message and it was like ok I can finally get my dream amp . But it ended being a scam it was check this check that . No matter how many times I mentioned that it was check. . At the end of it they backed off . I went to check kijiji and I noticed there wasn’t any views so here’s a question do the scammers have a automatic system?


i kind of think they do have something, although i don't know what. they're just so fast, is what makes me think that. 
one thing i have noticed is, they are almost always barely coherent. they will talk about the sale in general terms, and almost never mention specific things about the item that an enthusiast would


----------



## Jim DaddyO

My dog is fierce and everything is afraid of her....NOT!


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> i kind of think they do have something, although i don't know what. they're just so fast, is what makes me think that.
> one thing i have noticed is, they are almost always barely coherent. they will talk about the sale in general terms, and almost never mention specific things about the item that an enthusiast would


Yup


----------



## MarkM

We are experiencing a drought here and all the areas water sources have dried up, we live by a lake so we have had all kinds of critters in our neighbourhood heading to the lake for water. My neighbours all have dogs, one had to be put down because of encounter with a rabid skunk, another had a fatal encounter with a porcupine . Coyotes are taking out the cats. Our neighbourhood is on a shoot, shovel and shut up order should we encounter a vermint!

The deer, rabbits, moose and even elk have moved in and ate all the gardens, flower beds and even shrubs. Not much you can do about that, been here 7 years and have never seen an elk in my yard


----------



## Milkman

MarkM said:


> We are experiencing a drought here and all the areas water sources have dried up, we live by a lake so we have had all kinds of critters in our neighbourhood heading to the lake for water. My neighbours all have dogs, one had to be put down because of encounter with a rabid skunk, another had a fatal encounter with a porcupine . Coyotes are taking out the cats. Our neighbourhood is on a shoot, shovel and shut up order should we encounter a vermint!
> 
> The deer, rabbits, moose and even elk have moved in and ate all the gardens, flower beds and even shrubs. Not much you can do about that, been here 7 years and have never seen an elk in my yard


I guess people will do what is best depending on their environment. I make no judgements about what anyone else has to do.

If I lived in a area where coyotes or other animals were a serious problem, I would take the action needed. It just wasn't necessary for me in this particular situation to kill an animal. So far, my trap has been empty for two days in a row. I'll keep it in place and freshen the bait for a few more days and then, put it away.

My yard is pretty well fenced in so really the critters we would potentially see are limited to Raccoons, Squirrels, Skunks, Oppossums, Chipmunks, lots of birds, toads.....

So far the only animals I choose to kill are mice if they sneak into the house in the fall.


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> This is my fourth skunk and there have been a few possums and raccoons as well.
> 
> This is a new trap designed for smaller critters (skunks, weasels , squirrels).
> 
> I’ve done a little reading and I’m learning.
> 
> Having been sprayed as a young man, I have about ZERO interest of repeating that.
> 
> I wouldn’t screw with them but my wife is afraid to sit in the yard with me in the evenings.
> They’re not afraid of us at all.


I'm impressed, but if you were truly brave.... you woulda taken the red car!


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> I'm impressed, but if you were truly brave.... you woulda taken the red car!


LOL, Amanda said something similar.

I was concerned the trap wouldn't fit in the trunk......

(busted)


----------



## Paul Running

MarkM said:


> We are experiencing a drought here and all the areas water sources have dried up, we live by a lake so we have had all kinds of critters in our neighbourhood heading to the lake for water. My neighbours all have dogs, one had to be put down because of encounter with a rabid skunk, another had a fatal encounter with a porcupine . Coyotes are taking out the cats. Our neighbourhood is on a shoot, shovel and shut up order should we encounter a vermint!
> 
> The deer, rabbits, moose and even elk have moved in and ate all the gardens, flower beds and even shrubs. Not much you can do about that, been here 7 years and have never seen an elk in my yard


The wildlife is taking back their territory...they were here before us; we are fortunate that they are not mean or evil; if they all got together, they could get annihilate us rather quickly.


----------



## laristotle

Paul Running said:


> we are fortunate that they are not mean or evil; if they all got together, they could get annihilate us rather quickly.


----------



## HighNoon

You can just feel the love.....








Column: Larry Elder is the Black face of white supremacy. You've been warned


Elder's effort to replace Gavin Newsom feels like an insult to Blackness.




www.latimes.com


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> My yard is pretty well fenced in so really the critters we would potentially see are limited to Raccoons, Squirrels, Skunks, Oppossums, Chipmunks, lots of birds, toads.....


We have a pool, so our fence has to be a fortress by law. Those things still get in! For the most part, racoons are the biggest menace. They will come in the yard in broad day light and of course, my 3 Huskies want a piece of it! I used to think, "_Well, if you're dumb enough to come in knowing what's waiting for you, then you deserve to die at the hands of them_". But then one of the dogs was a little slow and got a decent scrape on her nose. They still killed it, but now I gotta take it to the vet so they can cut the head off and test it, then wait for the results, and even though they've all been vaccinated, if it tests positive, then start rabies treatment... F that. Now when one gets in I "get to it" first.
In my opinion, racoons are a menace, and vermin. My dogs are pure breed Huskies. Their well being far exceeds that of a racoon. Again, I am no hunter, and I believe in live and let live... but when it comes to my dogs... one trumps the other.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> We have a pool, so our fence has to be a fortress by law. Those things still get in! For the most part, racoons are the biggest menace. They will come in the yard in broad day light and of course, my 3 Huskies want a piece of it! I used to think, "_Well, if you're dumb enough to come in knowing what's waiting for you, then you deserve to die at the hands of them_". But then one of the dogs was a little slow and got a decent scrape on her nose. They still killed it, but now I gotta take it to the vet so they can cut the head off and test it, then wait for the results, and even though they've all been vaccinated, if it tests positive, then start rabies treatment... F that. Now when one gets in I "get to it" first.
> In my opinion, racoons are a menace, and vermin. My dogs are pure breed Huskies. Their well being far exceeds that of a racoon. Again, I am no hunter, and I believe in live and let live... but when it comes to my dogs... one trumps the other.


If raccoons are invading your yard in broad daylight, there's a better than even chance they're sick and should be put down.

If you keep your garbage well secured it should be a rarity to see raccoons in the daytime.

Yes, we have them here too, but we have no outside pets. I don't keep koi for that reason.

So, consequently, they don't bother us and, no need to kill them.

Our yard has always had a pool too, so yes, privacy fences and chain link, fully enclosed is the situation.

I suspect dogs attack wildlife more than the other way around, but seldom with responsible owners.

As long as your dogs are safely contained in your yard, of course you're going to defend them against attack.


----------



## SWLABR

I used to think they were rabid, but now I'm not so sure. The one that got my old girl came back negative. And that was broad daylight. We've had a few like that. I think they are just plain brazened! Our garbage is secure, but because they are outdoor dogs, there is potential access to their food... I guess. It must be that. They have a run connected to an insulated outbuilding. They sleep in there, and the food/water is in there. It's not readily accessible, but I guess it's enough to tempt a hungry racoon to try their luck. There has to be easier pickin's than that though.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Racoons act weird when the have distemper too, and it's probably more common than rabies. I had to kill one with a shovel one day as it approached me acting all weird while I was digging out a stump in the middle of the afternoon. No choice with my knee, it could have gotten to me faster than I could have gotten to the door.


----------



## Diablo

I could never kill a ‘yote unless it was actually attacking us. They look too much like our dogs.
I can’t blame them for being what they are, they’re just trying to get by like any of us, in a world WE fucked up for them.

the less people take steps to ensure the safety of their pets (defensively), the less they have my empathy when nature happens. If your dog looks like a rabbit, keep it inside if you aren’t going to supervise it. IME, coyotes don’t attack larger dogs out of the blue.

on a personal note, I wish there were more animals like ‘yotes.
we live on a river where we’ve seen the goose population increase exponentially in a really rapid time due to huge reproduction rates and few predators. They foul the water, increase erosion of the shoreline, mess up peoples lawns and act aggressively on your own property.
it’s time to open hunting or some form of population management controls (culling)….but the current snowflake generation will never allow it. So, GO COYOTES!


----------



## Diablo

Raccoons fascinate me…they’re practically monkeys….highly intelligent and very capable…much more so than what passes for a lot of dogs these days.
but like geese, over populated, esp here in Ontario.
apparently, they are a rare occurrence out west for some reason. Some old co workers in Calgary were amazed when I showed them a pic of some I found at the cottage under some plywood.


----------



## SWLABR

I do not doubt their smarts, or cutes... they are just a pain in the ass!!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I guess I have to work tomorrow first actually day . Took them long enough to tell me how I did at the cafe lol


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Grainslayer

Diablo said:


> Raccoons fascinate me…
> apparently, they are a rare occurrence out west
> View attachment 377463


Raccoons are definatley not rare out west..I had one that came around that was an albino.Kinda cool looking.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## laristotle

Robert1950 said:


> And the answer is ................. 42


Define the question?


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> Define the question?


That's just it, nobody knows the question. Only that the answer is 42.

Time to go finish my Pangalactic Gargle blaster.


----------



## Milkman

Thank you


----------



## SWLABR

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 377467


According to Downie, they could be yawning or snarling.


----------



## Milkman

Just saw a V of geese fly overhead. Suddenly I felt the welcomed approach of autumn.


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> Just saw a V of geese fly overhead. Suddenly I felt the welcomed approach of autumn.


They were just practicing. Getting ready for that long trip to Lake Ontario.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> They were just practicing. Getting ready for that long trip to Lake Ontario.


Around here they migrate from Paris to Brantford and back all winter long.

Sometimes they go as far as Caledonia or even Dunville!


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Around here they migrate from Paris to Brantford and back all winter long.
> 
> Sometimes they go as far as Caledonia or even Dunville!


No one voluntarily goes to Dunnville!


----------



## Lola

Do you ever take breaks from social media? I have cut way down and now have time to read a book and practice more. I am giving it up for two weeks. I want to see how I will react. An experiment in the making. I am giving up everything. Pinterest, Instagram, Google etc. just scrolling through google. No more games on my phone either. See you in two weeks. The only thing I cannot give up is Youtube. Need that for practice and info.


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> Just saw a V of geese fly overhead. Suddenly I felt the welcomed approach of autumn.


I saw a flock back in July, figured they were forced out of a wild fire area. Cooler weather will be welcomed, hopefully a slow cool down though.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Do you ever take breaks from social media? I have cut way down and now have time to read a book and practice more. I am giving it up for two weeks. I want to see how I will react. An experiment in the making. I am giving up everything. Pinterest, Instagram, Google etc. just scrolling through google. No more games on my phone either. See you in two weeks. The only thing I cannot give up is Youtube. Need that for practice and info.



Other than this site, TGP and Linkedin, I abandoned social media entirely more than ten years ago. I'd have to ask the missus when it was.

Not sure YouTube is social media, although I suppose you can treat it that way.


----------



## SWLABR

^^^ this site is as close to Social Media as I get. I have never owned a Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, or any other similar account. 

LinkedIn is a bit different. I have never posted, just do some light bathroom reading, and I do not "follow" anyone, or "look forward to so & so's latest post". I _have_ used it for it's intended purpose, which is find a job.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Grabbing some breakfast before I have to work.


----------



## Diablo

I find social media boring for the most part, and I think it brings out some really opinionated, judgmental, rude types that post things they wouldnt have the balls (or crassness) to say to someones face.
Im on LI for job searching (i never found it effective for business promotional purposes), FB (to stay in touch with old acquaintances but im not very active), occasionally look at IG for thirst traps...no use for snapchat, tiktok etc. The culture of vanity on a lot of social media is pretty sickening. Im probably just too old for it.


----------



## Paul Running

SWLABR said:


> According to Downie, they could be yawning or snarling.


Maybe the canine is yawning from observing human behaviour and the racoon is laughing at human behaviour...difficult to tell.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Work was good today I’m back in on the 2nd . I really like seeing everyone again


----------



## BlueRocker

Because.....skulls


----------



## Robert1950

laristotle said:


> Define the question?


😁


----------



## Milkman

And, I awoke to find another little striped cat buddy in the trap. I waited for the sun to catch up with me and then followed the procedure to get him (or her) out to the countryside.

And, gone. I sort of fumbled the release but I was alone. Anyway, the towell still smells like Downie.


----------



## MarkM

@Milkman if you are releasing city cats out in the country they aren't going to last long?


----------



## Milkman

MarkM said:


> @Milkman if you are releasing city cats out in the country they aren't going to last long?


LOL, these aren't cats.

Did you watch the clips?


----------



## Milkman

"Outdoor cats" are also a problem because the try to ambush the songbirds we like to feed so we try to shoo them away and not provide convenient ambush cover.

But, you can't abduct your neighbors' pets.


----------



## Grainslayer

I think you meant Civet cat or Civy cat??


----------



## Grainslayer

Milkman said:


> "Outdoor cats" are also a problem because the try to ambush the songbirds we like to feed so we try to shoo them away and not provide convenient ambush cover.
> 
> But, you can't abduct your neighbors' pets.


I live in an area where mice and rats like to use your vehicles engine compartment for housing.Nothing worse than not being able to start your car in the morning only to find chewed wires and nests..I welcome all cats to stalk my yard.Thankfully no skunk experience..


----------



## SWLABR

^^^ We had a mouse family move into our riding lawn mower one winter. The following Spring I open everything up to do the usual stuff, and it was PACKED!!! They pulled insulation out of the walls of the shed, and stuffed every nook and cranny. It must have taken weeks to collect it all. Then they packed their "kitchen" with dog food. You could see all the designated rooms they built. Clearly the kitchen, clearly the bedrooms, clearly the bathroom! It was an amazing feat of engineering, but what a mess!


----------



## Milkman

Grainslayer said:


> I live in an area where mice and rats like to use your vehicles engine compartment for housing.Nothing worse than not being able to start your car in the morning only to find chewed wires and nests..I welcome all cats to stalk my yard.Thankfully no skunk experience..


That has been known to happen with stored vehicles around here. For that reason I stuff my exhaust pipes with steel wool during storage and bundle her up pretty securely

We've never had that problem with vehicles in active use.


----------



## Guitar101

Looks like he or she was trying to spray you as they ran away, Pretty ungrateful if I may say so. Pretty sure the towel doesn't smell like Downie. If it does, that would make a great TV commercial for Downie.


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> That has been known to happen with stored vehicles around here. For that reason I stuff my exhaust pipes with steel wool during storage and bundle her up pretty securely
> 
> We've never had that problem with vehicles in active use.


It cost my neighbour $800 to diagnose and fix the problem. Red Squirrels were the culprits.


----------



## MarkM

Milkman said:


> LOL, these aren't cats.
> 
> Did you watch the clips?


Obviously no I didn't!


----------



## MarkM

Milkman said:


> "Outdoor cats" are also a problem because the try to ambush the songbirds we like to feed so we try to shoo them away and not provide convenient ambush cover.
> 
> But, you can't abduct your neighbors' pets.


Songbirds I do enjoy, mice, gophers, voles not so much. We have outside cats to deal with that. @Grainslayer and I have the same problems, we provide shelter, food and water for "outside" cats.


----------



## Grainslayer

During one of my now routine under the hood checks,I found a yellow Mcdonalds cheesburger wrapper all tucked up under my throttle body as well as crumbs and poop.Total fire waiting to happen if it got hot enough..


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> It cost my neighbour $800 to diagnose and fix the problem. Red Squirrels were the culprits.


I know pepole do have probllems with squirrels, but in almost thirty years living in this house, we've never had any problem. We feed them peanuts.


----------



## Milkman

Glad to see these guys are enjoying life again.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Glad to see these guys are enjoying life again.


I've always said I'd love to have a beer with these dudes...


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Milkman said:


> Glad to see these guys are enjoying life again.


Same place they make Elsinore beer?...lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

Jim DaddyO said:


> Same place they make Elsinore beer?...lol


Yep!


----------



## Milkman

Yoshi seems intent on being cute.


----------



## Milkman

In my ongoing efforts to reduce the skunk population in my yard / neighborhood, I've trapped (humanely) and relocated a number of little stinkers.

Last night I watched one little guy walk around and around the trap sniffing the sardines. Maybe he also smelled me, because he didn't go in. 

This morning the bait is gone, trap unsprung and the little guy is a street pizza out front.

He should have gone into the trap. He would have fared better with me than what ever ran him over.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Am I able to post in the classified section?


----------



## silvertonebetty

😂 I found out I’m a old man today 😂 that poor fella will be sadly disappointed to find out he has a short 10 years till he’s a man 👴 did you guys learn anything new?


----------



## keto

silvertonebetty said:


> Am I able to post in the classified section?


Should be, all that's required is 25 posts anywhere on the forum. You're clear by 3,354 as I write this.


----------



## silvertonebetty

keto said:


> Should be, all that's required is 25 posts anywhere on the forum. You're clear by 3,354 as I write this.


I wasn’t sure if that rule was changed when the ownership changed


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 377775


Rather than shun him, they could just cook him and have ham sandwiches and bacon.


----------



## zontar

Verne said:


> Rather than shun him, they could just cook him and have ham sandwiches and bacon.


There's a meme version of that somewhere.


----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> There's a meme version of that somewhere.


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> Rather than shun him, they could just cook him and have ham sandwiches and bacon.


or they could accept that those cloth masks don't do jack shit against an aerosol, and act like reasonable individuals, rather than panicked lemmings. or piglet could say "hey when was the last time you changed that mask you bought at the gas station for a dollar?" piglet will have the last laugh when they all get sick and he doesn't, because he doesn't rely on fake voodoo


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


>


Maybe he can pair up with this kid?


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Maybe he can pair up with this kid?
> View attachment 377829


There’s a lot going on there…. At first you’re like, ya that kid wants to rock. Oh look, the blonde is getting into it. Then, what’s happening to that dudes shorts? I didn’t think it was that kind of party.


----------



## WCGill

Looks to me like a photoshop job.


----------



## silvertonebetty

What a day get message by a scammer, realized I lost most of almost all my remaining food due to a tripped breaker. Plus side the deep freezer is still functional, I found out stuff like this is covered by my insurance although I didn’t feel like it needed a claim due to I had to go through the freezer anyway, my friend treated me out for supper and I got to see the sun set


----------



## zontar

Four over, seven under.


----------



## spacebard

laristotle said:


> Maybe he can pair up with this kid?
> View attachment 377829


That kid looks like a young Donald Trump!


----------



## Diablo

the shirtless one playing at Putins orgy, looks like Boris Johnson.


----------



## cheezyridr

i found a cool channel recently, so i thought i would pass it on to you folks. maybe you might like it too



https://www.youtube.com/c/DylanTalksTone/videos


----------



## silvertonebetty

Someone offered me a 2008 Gibson lesPaul studio with burst buckers and a set of James hetfeild engine and $500 to boot . Sounds like a great deal not . Told him “ sorry I have to pass , sorry for the inconvenience “


----------



## bzrkrage

Nevermind.... opps! Will I be sued?!?


----------



## silvertonebetty

bzrkrage said:


> In trade for what?


My 79 Mesa boogie mark 2a


----------



## silvertonebetty

a lovely 69 ,350 ss


----------



## Grainslayer

Yup...They will outlive us all.🙈


----------



## zontar

Tunnel man, huh?


----------



## Milkman

This is kind of a fun (and durable) thread. It would be a shame if someone's personal political or moral views caused it to be locked up.
I understand there are some members who are unhappy about some changes here, but why try to pollute / poison the forum for the rest of us?


----------



## silvertonebetty

@Lola look what was at work today! A 56 thunderbird


----------



## silvertonebetty

This thing is right hand drive!








And this thing looks like it was converted into a camper. Also there was a schnauzer watching me awfully closely 😂


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## silvertonebetty

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 378094


I need this!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## colchar

Milkman said:


> This is kind of a fun (and durable) thread. It would be a shame if someone's personal political or moral views caused it to be locked up.
> I understand there are some members who are unhappy about some changes here, but why try to pollute / poison the forum for the rest of us?



But polluting/poisoning the forum is OK when you and your ilk do it eh? Your hypocrisy is astounding considering you were one of the people who wanted the political section shut down.


----------



## Milkman

colchar said:


> But polluting/poisoning the forum is OK when you and your ilk do it eh? Your hypocrisy is astounding considering you were one of the people who wanted the political section shut down.



Get your facts straight pal. I had zero to do with that.


----------



## Mooh

WOWZAAA! This thread has taken a turn!


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## silvertonebetty

I have a $200 meat box coming from the butcher shop


----------



## mhammer

WCGill said:


> Looks to me like a photoshop job.


Looks to me like the gang were twisting like they did last summer, and somebody's belt needed to be tightened one more notch. I hate it when a belt is reasonably tight but comfortable, and a little physical activity soon has your jeans lower than you'd like. That's why I like overalls - no guesswork about which belt hole to deploy.


----------



## mhammer

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 378110


Izzat Angus when he actually *was* a schoolboy?


----------



## mhammer

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 378091
> 
> This thing is right hand drive!


If heavyset person hops into the driver's seat, that thing looks like it will do a nose dive, unless there's an Ampeg V4 and cab sitting at the very back of the vehicle over the rear axle.


----------



## colchar

Milkman said:


> Get your facts straight pal. I had zero to do with that.



Oh we've got our facts straight Milkdud.


----------



## Milkman

colchar said:


> Oh we've got our facts straight Milkdud.



Nope, as usual, you're full of cah cah.

I did not participate in the political forum and I really couldn't have cared less what was said or done there.

I had nothing to do with that section being discontinued.


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> I have a $200 meat box coming from the butcher shop


We do the meat thing too, it's convenient and economical, and we support the neighbourhood butcher in the process.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I can’t buy meat (or veg) without giving it a good squeeze first. I couldn’t imagine what a drag it would be to get stuck with $200-$500 worth of tough meat.

I’ve found that there’s about a 3-5 week cycle in the store flyers where eventually everything goes on sale. I stock up on 10-15 lbs of ground beef, or chicken or steak when it goes on sale. I have a vacuum sealer. After a couple of months I have a bit of everything I need in the freezer.


----------



## laristotle

When I was a kid, 5 - 7 yrs old, our clan would go to a family friend's farm.
Granpa would select the pig and stick it while my dad and uncles held it.
I helped him gut it and halve it. 
A few years later, the laws changed and all we were allowed to do was select the pig and the farmer would send it to the butcher for slaughter and halving.
I missed those days early on. If it were allowed to continue, I may have become a butcher or a surgeon.
Raw guts and blood never bothered me.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> ...or a surgeon.


Did you ever try putting the pig back together after someone "stuck" it?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> We do the meat thing too, it's convenient and economical, and we support the neighbourhood butcher in the process.


It’s my first time . Also three of my friends work there


----------



## laristotle

greco said:


> Did you ever try putting the pig back together after someone "stuck" it?


Ha! I used to take a lot of stuff apart when I was a kid, never being able to reassemble them.
So forget about doing a pig. lol


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> Ha! I used to take a lot of stuff apart when I was a kid, never being able to reassemble them.
> So forget about doing a pig. lol


Closest I've ever got would be bacon wrapped filet.


----------



## silvertonebetty

So yesterday was funny I saw my friend and it was his weekend with his daughter. Normally I’d go to church with them but their car was full. After church his 3 year old daughter noticed and climbed and jumped off the chair yelling Jared! .at this point they kids are more like family than anything. Later on she had a really dramatic fit then stopped to grab my beard and said” Jared you need to shave” oh how I get such a kick out of that kid 😂. She is definitely her father’s daughter lol he’s always telling me I need to shave 😂


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> She is definitely her father’s daughter lol he’s always telling me I need to shave 😂


Do it one time and wear contacts (instead of glasses) when she see's you.
She'll say 'daddy, who's this stranger?'
Then grow it back.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Do it one time and wear contacts (instead of glasses) when she see's you.
> She'll say 'daddy, who's this stranger?'
> Then grow it back.


Hahaha I did that once and my niece couldn’t figure out who I was lol 😂. They drove me home an Lilly said “ papa what are you doing?”


----------



## laristotle

A lot of new developments, or should I say, concerns on the covid front.
But, can't comment on it.
I suggest that everyone do some reading and stay safe.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> This is kind of a fun (and durable) thread. It would be a shame if someone's personal political or moral views caused it to be locked up.
> I understand there are some members who are unhappy about some changes here, but why try to pollute / poison the forum for the rest of us?


the entire time we did have a political forum, certain members (one most often) continually posted political or controversial topics outside of it. they're still doing it. i refuse to let that b.s. go unanswered. this particular member afaik has seen zero consequences, despite me pleading with the mods. when someone makes a post that says "here's this political/controversial topic that i want to discuss, but let's not get political about it" what that means is, i want to say something, and i don't want anyone to disagree with me. well, screw that. if this place is going to allow them to operate that way with impunity, i'm gonna ride this train till they throw me off, or the whole thing comes crashing down. if no one else has the balls to stand up, so be it. i will. i'm tired of the bullshit games where only certain opinions can be expressed. every member here better understand right now, i'm not putting up with it for one more second. you post some political or controversial stuff, and i'm going to answer and i don't care what the consequences end up being. they can throw me out, or the whole flippin place can burn for all i care. 
or...
they can stop, and i'll stop too. don't post forbidden stuff, and i won't escalate it. 
people round here can make their choice. i made mine


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> the entire time we did have a political forum, certain members (one most often) continually posted political or controversial topics outside of it. they're still doing it. i refuse to let that b.s. go unanswered. this particular member afaik has seen zero consequences, despite me pleading with the mods. when someone makes a post that says "here's this political/controversial topic that i want to discuss, but let's not get political about it" what that means is, i want to say something, and i don't want anyone to disagree with me. well, screw that. if this place is going to allow them to operate that way with impunity, i'm gonna ride this train till they throw me off, or the whole thing comes crashing down. if no one else has the balls to stand up, so be it. i will. i'm tired of the bullshit games where only certain opinions can be expressed. every member here better understand right now, i'm not putting up with it for one more second. you post some political or controversial stuff, and i'm going to answer and i don't care what the consequences end up being. they can throw me out, or the whole flippin place can burn for all i care.
> or...
> they can stop, and i'll stop too. don't post forbidden stuff, and i won't escalate it.
> people round here can make their choice. i made mine



The Ignore function works well for that.


----------



## SWLABR

*"Dead-Foot"*- (/ded/- /fo͝ot/ ) A driving term used to describe a motorists inability to recognize the need to *accelerate* while traveling up hills (inclines) to *maintain* their current speed. Not recognizing/correcting this will ultimately slow their vehicle, and impede the motorists behind them, causing a diminished flow in traffic. A necessary driving skill on any road, it becomes border-line dangerous when not adopted on highways. So smarten the f*ck up. 

Thank you


----------



## davetcan

SWLABR said:


> *"Dead-Foot"*- (/ded/- /fo͝ot/ ) A driving term used to describe a motorists inability to recognize the need to *accelerate* while traveling up hills (inclines) to *maintain* their current speed. Not recognizing/correcting this will ultimately slow their vehicle, and impede the motorists behind them, causing a diminished flow in traffic. A necessary driving skill on any road, it becomes border-line dangerous when not adopted on highways. So smarten the f*ck up.
> 
> Thank you


Opposite of "Lead-Foot" ?


----------



## SWLABR

davetcan said:


> Opposite of "Lead-Foot" ?


Yes, and almost as dangerous.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> The Ignore function works well for that.


no. the ignore function is terrible for that. it's about standing up for what's right, not being a pussy who's hanging around trying to just "get along". people who want to just get along are why we're having these problems in the first place, not just here, but out there in the world. i refuse to be complicit by being silent and compliant. the entire problem comes because people want rules for everyone that they refuse to follow themselves. well, i ain't playing that game. this is why our leaders, both yours and mine, make rules for us that they continually flaunt. so if the rules are, don't post controversial things, that means everyone. not everyone except for a few guys. i am unwilling to accept a playing field that's not level and fair. at some point, a person has to draw a line in the sand. otherwise, you have no credibility, because you don't stand for anything. your word means nothing, because you are continually backing up. you back up all you want to. you'll find yourself left with nothing but dreck, and it's what you'll deserve


----------



## laristotle

the stuff one misses when using ignore


----------



## Paul M

cheezyridr said:


> no. the ignore function is terrible for that. it's about standing up for what's right, not being a pussy who's hanging around trying to just "get along". people who want to just get along are why we're having these problems in the first place, not just here, but out there in the world. i refuse to be complicit by being silent and compliant. the entire problem comes because people want rules for everyone that they refuse to follow themselves. well, i ain't playing that game. this is why our leaders, both yours and mine, make rules for us that they continually flaunt. so if the rules are, don't post controversial things, that means everyone. not everyone except for a few guys. i am unwilling to accept a playing field that's not level and fair. at some point, a person has to draw a line in the sand. otherwise, you have no credibility, because you don't stand for anything. your word means nothing, because you are continually backing up. you back up all you want to. you'll find yourself left with nothing but dreck, and it's what you'll deserve


I've seen that thought worded along the lines that _politicians create rules that protect them, but do not bind them, at the expense of a large portion of citizens, for whom those same rules bind them, but do not protect them. _

I think of internet forums as being like a living room. My house, my rules. Your house, your rules. If I don't like your rules, or feel they are unfairly or inequitably applied.... then I just stop visiting. And folks are free to stop visiting me. I've taken some long breaks from this and other forums. 

I am a 100% equal rights absolutist. I object to privilege/deference given to any groups, but especially groups that exercise that privilege to limit my rights, or the rights of others.

YMMV.

Peace, 
Paul


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> the stuff one misses when using ignore



Actually if that was all one missed by using ignore, I wouldn't use it.

What you really miss, is also a fair bit of hateful, nasty shit, trolling, and personal vendettas.



Yup, I'm cool with missing that


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> What you really miss, is also a fair bit of hateful nasty shit and personal vendettas.


Um .. there is a report button, don'cha know?


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Um .. there is a report button, don'cha know?



Yes, I know.

That works when my definition of hateful and nasty matches that of the site. Otherwise, we have the ignore button. Both are occasionally needed, and indeed, both can be used by others to avoid my posts and content.

Wkarimasuka?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Before I go to bed for the night because I’m so tired I must post this . I was saddened to realize it was a 68 and not my favourite model the judge but cool nonetheless


----------



## Diablo

Wtf…laristotle got banned?
I saw highnoon did as well, and can guess why.
susprised to see Larry get it though.


----------



## LanceT

Diablo said:


> Wtf…laristotle got banned?
> I saw highnoon did as well, and can guess why.
> susprised to see Larry get it though.


Laristotle’s 2nd time now. This place is duller by the minute.


----------



## Milkman

What? Really?

That’s a drag.


----------



## greco

Diablo said:


> .... @laristotle got banned?


Is this some sort of joke?

If it is true...why was he banned?


----------



## Grainslayer

LanceT said:


> Laristotle’s 2nd time now. This place is duller by the minute.


He's livin on the edge😃
I dont know him and not sure what i missed but I liked alot of his posts...bummer..
Maybe 3rd times the charm?


----------



## Diablo

greco said:


> Is this some sort of joke?
> 
> If it is true...why was he banned?


no jokes as far as i can tell. he wasnt a very inflammatory character which makes it surprising.

highnoon has been in here the past few days with a bee up his butt about covid stuff, itching to start something, so since hes banned too, maybe Larry took the bait.


----------



## SWLABR

greco said:


> Is this some sort of joke?
> 
> If it is true...why was he banned?





Diablo said:


> no jokes as far as i can tell. he wasnt a very inflammatory character which makes it surprising.
> 
> highnoon has been in here the past few days with a bee up his butt about covid stuff, itching to start something, so since hes banned too, maybe Larry took the bait.


If I recall he had a few strong opinions in the (latest) Clapton thread. They have all been edited now. Not sure if by him before the boot, or the Mods... post boot. Nothing I'd say was ban worthy, but we don't know what happened out of the public views. 

A shame nonetheless. He's added some funny ones.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Man it’s busy today . But it’s nice to be challenge at something


----------



## Diablo

the problem with the ignore button is, you sometimes get the impression youre reading 1 side of an argument that seems out of the blue, and you have no idea who or what they are referring to, or if its directed at you lol


----------



## SWLABR

Here's an interesting offer from Amazon... 










It says "body & neck" but no pictures supplied of the neck. And, too bad it is "_uncluding _any parts". If not for that, I'd be all over this one!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today was so busy, I’m totally not use to this “ work” anymore lol.I do enjoy the people though even if sometimes it seemed a little much but that will come. One of the workers there told me she had a picture of me from when I was 7 or 8. Her son and I where basically best friends and he was the only person to ever invite me to any kind of party 😂 I know a lot of the staff and there’s a workshop out back where they hire alot of people with different challenges and they can be such a hoot. It’s strange we often look at something and think “ man today is pretty awful, I can’t do anything “ but the clients are through the roof by something as small as going for a walk . I think that’s probably the best thing about this place.


----------



## cheezyridr

Diablo said:


> Wtf…laristotle got banned?


one of the coolest members here. it seems the mods are bent on making this forum die off except for a closed loop of like minded cretins. a sad death of a once great place

these types of events are a good example of why we need a parallel for everything. sooner or later, we'll have nothing, and we'll all be adrift.

so, to those that are left, i'll say it now in case i don't get the chance later:

_for many years i enjoyed your insight, experience, humor, and company. thanks for every good thing i received from this membership._


----------



## silvertonebetty

Diablo said:


> Wtf…laristotle got banned?
> I saw highnoon did as well, and can guess why.
> susprised to see Larry get it though.


Year lari was top notch . Years ago he sent me a camera in the mail for absolutely nothing.


----------



## Diablo

cheezyridr said:


> one of the coolest members here. it seems the mods are bent on making this forum die off except for a closed loop of like minded cretins. a sad death of a once great place
> 
> these types of events are a good example of why we need a parallel for everything. sooner or later, we'll have nothing, and we'll all be adrift.
> 
> so, to those that are left, i'll say it now in case i don't get the chance later:
> 
> _for many years i enjoyed your insight, experience, humor, and company. thanks for every good thing i received from this membership._


it does feel a little like a company I used to work at, that seemingly decided to reduce the average age of my department (as well as the pay grade, since most of us over the years had climbed up to the top of our pay grade). Suddenly, people performance was no longer up to standards...I guess they must have forgotten how to do their jobs, that we had been doing for the past 10+ years. One by one we were all gone, replaced by new inexperienced people (starting at the bottom of their paygrade).
I had wondered before why, out of the 11 years I was there, for a Fortune 100 company, I had never once seen anyone retire.


----------



## Grainslayer

Well,2 more kids attacked in stanley park by coyotes..45 attacks this year and its still open to the public and seems like very minimal effort to solve the problem.WTF?😳


----------



## silvertonebetty

Grainslayer said:


> Well,2 more kids attacked in stanley park by coyotes..45 attacks this year and its still open to the public and seems like very minimal effort to solve the problem.WTF?😳


I may get a lot of hate but shoot them all! See coyotes aren’t native to pei . They where claimed to either been brought over during the fur trade or walked over the ice. They basically killed off the rabbit population, harm our live stock,kill our pets and attack our children! And worst off all those turds will come right up and look at you through your living room windows . I don’t know how many time we weren’t allowed outside due to those things. Ps skunks aren’t native to pei either but I don’t mind them . They actually keep the rodent population Down and that keeps the diseases away.


----------



## mhammer

Stanley Park may not be an island, but it isn't bordering on unbounded wilderness like Algonquin or Banff national park. So you would think that at a certain point, if there are no human sacrifices, the coyotes would eventually run out of local game and move on. It might mean fewer squirrels, pigeons and Canada geese to feed, but so be it. Maybe leave a couple of burgers on the Lion's Gate as hints about what direction to go in.


----------



## LanceT

Grainslayer said:


> Well,2 more kids attacked in stanley park by coyotes..45 attacks this year and its still open to the public and seems like very minimal effort to solve the problem.WTF?😳


As soon as the first person showed any fear toward an aggressive coyote, the game was lost. Now those coyotes in Stanley Park think they are the apex predator. There is no simple solution, these coyotes are so well adapted to the life there I can't imagine the effort needed to get rid of them. I suppose it's simpler than trying to teach people not to feed them.

I'm sure many people think they are just some unusual breed of dog and really have no idea what affect they have by feeding and interacting with them.


----------



## Mooh

This thread reminds me of this.


----------



## allthumbs56

Diablo said:


> the problem with the ignore button is, you sometimes get the impression youre reading 1 side of an argument that seems out of the blue, and you have no idea who or what they are referring to, or if its directed at you lol


There are some people interested only in one side of an argument


----------



## mhammer

LanceT said:


> As soon as the first person showed any fear toward an aggressive coyote, the game was lost. Now those coyotes in Stanley Park think they are the apex predator. There is no simple solution, these coyotes are so well adapted to the life there I can't imagine the effort needed to get rid of them. I suppose it's simpler than trying to teach people not to feed them.
> 
> I'm sure many people think they are just some unusual breed of dog and really have no idea what affect they have by feeding and interacting with them.


When our older son visited Japan several years back, he visited Nara park where the local "sacred" deer had been meticulously trained to "bow" in order to get food. ( How to (safely) enjoy Japan's famed deer park ) Unfortunately, the park draws many visitors who are unfamiliar with, and intimidated by, animals larger than a Shih Tsu. As the deer approach, the visitors nervously toss food, rather than wait for the bow. As you might expect,this has eroded the deer's traditional habit of politeness.

People tend to forget that animals (and children) are ALWAYS learning, even when you don't think you're deliberately teaching/training them. They can easily learn things you don't really _want_ them to learn. The trick is to be mindful of what they would infer by the situations you present them with, and engineer your own behaviour accordingly.

Feeding wild animals teaches them to associate people with food. It does *not* teach them table manners, OR that predation or other aggressive behaviour in the context of food-availability is frowned upon.


----------



## cheezyridr

Grainslayer said:


> Well,2 more kids attacked in stanley park by coyotes..45 attacks this year and its still open to the public and seems like very minimal effort to solve the problem.WTF?😳


snares work, they're easy to set up, and they're inexpensive. after that, if you don't own a gun, you can probably buy a bow and some arrows without ending up on a government list. after that, you only need a shovel



mhammer said:


> When our older son visited Japan several years back, he visited Nara park where the local "sacred" deer had been meticulously trained to "bow" in order to get food. ( How to (safely) enjoy Japan's famed deer park ) Unfortunately, the park draws many visitors who are unfamiliar with, and intimidated by, animals larger than a Shih Tsu. As the deer approach, the visitors nervously toss food, rather than wait for the bow. As you might expect,this has eroded the deer's traditional habit of politeness.
> 
> People tend to forget that animals (and children) are ALWAYS learning, even when you don't think you're deliberately teaching/training them. They can easily learn things you don't really _want_ them to learn. The trick is to be mindful of what they would infer by the situations you present them with, and engineer your own behaviour accordingly.
> 
> Feeding wild animals teaches them to associate people with food. It does *not* teach them table manners, OR that predation or other aggressive behaviour in the context of food-availability is frowned upon.


they have a rabbit park like that too






and one for foxes






and a cat island too






japan is basically a mystical land of magic and fantasy.


----------



## mhammer

Holy crap that's a lot of bunnies!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Anyone know how to cook a boneless side rib it’s huge


----------



## zontar

Sure, I am that.


----------



## Diablo

Im going to guess you have to broil something that big...and like it rare.


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Anyone know how to cook a boneless side rib it’s huge
> View attachment 378399
> View attachment 378400
> View attachment 378402


I would sear it in a frying pan and then put it in the oven for an hour at 350.


----------



## Lola

Back. I cheated a few times. Went where I shouldn’t of but for the most part of two weeks no social media. I am going to refine everything. I don’t need time wasters in my life. Life is really too short to waste. I am really beginning to realize this. As I get older days just go to fast. 

I definitely got a lot more accomplished. I read a fabulous book and am reading my 2nd one. I really forgot how much I enjoyed reading. I put a lot of practice into Bernth’s shred lessons. Some of his exercises are starting to come to fruition. 

Just less stress, more happiness and really who care what anyone is doing on tik tok. It’s strictly about vanity in most cases. Some of the videos are so stupid. Really ridiculous.


----------



## Grainslayer

lol..


----------



## Lola

Why for ffs do some musicians take great joy in upstaging others in a band situation?


----------



## JBFairthorne

When you’re talking about a front man…it’s kind of in the job description.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> When you’re talking about a front man…it’s kind of in the job description.


No front man not established who this position would go to. People were trying to talk about a few songs but we couldn’t because he was playing. He had a very smug attitude from the get go. Even the new singer confirmed everything that I was thinking.
Ah, there’s other fish in the sea.
There are certain protocols that should be followed like respecting your fellow musicians and their opinions and letting your band mates speak at a normal level instead of screaming at each other. That’s just common courtesy!

It had nothing to do with who’s the frontman or not.


----------



## Paul Running

Lola said:


> Why for ffs do some musicians take great joy in upstaging others in a band situation?


Google: "Narcissistic personality disorder".


----------



## Lola

For anyone wondering what the Best deal in town studios were like. I can say amazing! Really nice equipment. I was playing on a vintage Mesa Boogie. My guitar sounded really awesome. The owner of these studios Joe was super accommodating. He came in and set everything up for us. This particular studio was pretty big. I was impressed. It was $75/3 hrs. A great price. Within the budget. 

I forgot this. While I was waiting outside for the rest of the band members I met the front man for The Monsters of Rock. They are playing some of the cruise lines for 2022. What a wild guy but just so nice. Started to pick his brains about things music related and about bands. I told him that I had just got a brand new band together. He said if I needed some help he would help me. I ended up not giving him my number because I was hesitant after that last fiasco with that perv. But if I see him again I will definitely pick his brains about stuff, get to know him better and then give him my number.


----------



## cheezyridr

for dinner, i had
1/2 of a 10" cheez steak
beach fries
pepperoni panzerotti
washed it down with a glacier cherry gatorade

for dessert, i had a grape, orange and red freeze pops, 
a mint chocolate chip ice cream sandwich, and 
an ice cream bar.


----------



## Verne

For dinner I had 2 medium chicken thighs coated in seasoning with a side of Frank's red hot the size of an olympic pool, 2 small baked potatoes with butter and S&P, and a bowl of steamed fresh cauliflower. For dessert..........skipped dessert as this is the month I start getting into riding shape (cycling) for next year.


----------



## SWLABR

For dinner I had a Buffalo Chicken sandwich that was so sloppy and messy I bit a normal size bite that sloppled into a rather unmanageable piece. I literally bit off more than I could chew. We’ve all done it. So I tried to subdivide it in my mouth and swallow a small piece. A large chunk slipped in too and got stuck. I tried to move it… nope… then I thought, can I breath??? Nope. OK, time for the universal choking sign. My lovely wife jumped into action and gave me the Heimlich. Thankfully we were on an outdoor patio. She had the wherewithal to guide me over to the grass. 

No joke, I could not breath. She saved my life.

She is a nurse, so of course she knows it. But it is an easy thing to learn and could save a life. 

Oh, and take small bites!


----------



## Verne

Buffalo chicken is amazing food, but not worth your last breath. Glad you're here to post the PSA in Random as opposed to the Memoriam thread.


----------



## Lola

What I had for dinner? Crispy golden onion rings, fresh garden salad and marinated deep fried tofu.

and then for dessert: Ben and Jerry’s non dairy Fudge Brownie ice cream


----------



## Lola

Grainslayer said:


> lol..


That looks pretty scary. I know this care giver trusts the bear but.


----------



## Lola

So I just txt this ego laden guitar player that he wasn’t quite what we’re looking for. He asked me how come so I told him the truth. I told him you never let anyone speak in a normal tone, we were yelling over each other while YOU WERE STILL PLAYING. You took over every break we took by playing loud and obnoxiously. You shot down pretty much whatever I had to say. You’re a bit of a diva with an attitude. I just had to do this. Maybe he will learn something. Idk and I don’t care.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> non dairy Fudge Brownie ice cream


Isn't non dairy ice cream an oxy-moron? If it's non dairy, how can it have "cream" in the name. Fudge brownie frozen desert/treat maybe, but it's not ice cream.

Same as soy milk. There is no milk from soy because there is no soy titty. Soy juice maybe, but the name would just turn people off. (Kudos to Lewis Black)


----------



## Grainslayer

Lola said:


> That looks pretty scary. I know this care giver trusts the bear but.


Thers a bunch of youtube vids about him and his wife's animal sanctuary.Id love to be able to interact with bears like that...as crazy as it sounds.


----------



## Lola

Delete


----------



## Lola

Jim DaddyO said:


> Isn't non dairy ice cream an oxy-moron? If it's non dairy, how can it have "cream" in the name. Fudge brownie frozen desert/treat maybe, but it's not ice cream.
> 
> Same as soy milk. There is no milk from soy because there is no soy titty. Soy juice maybe, but the name would just turn people off. (Kudos to Lewis Black)


Just force of habit. You’re right though!!


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## cheezyridr

SWLABR said:


> She had the wherewithal to guide me over to the grass.


this part says it all


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ch


cheezyridr said:


> View attachment 378611


Chemistry snobs


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Back. I cheated a few times. Went where I shouldn’t of but for the most part of two weeks no social media. I am going to refine everything. I don’t need time wasters in my life. Life is really too short to waste. I am really beginning to realize this. As I get older days just go to fast.
> 
> I definitely got a lot more accomplished. I read a fabulous book and am reading my 2nd one. I really forgot how much I enjoyed reading. I put a lot of practice into Bernth’s shred lessons. Some of his exercises are starting to come to fruition.
> 
> Just less stress, more happiness and really who care what anyone is doing on tik tok. It’s strictly about vanity in most cases. Some of the videos are so stupid. Really ridiculous.


Welcome back. Not sure about less stress on all other social media but for here just put everyone on your ignore list and you'll be fine.


----------



## silvertonebetty

They are having a ******* jamboree in behind the family farm at the local pit . I hope that bloody atv is finished before it happens.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Why did the blur out red-neck?


----------



## Verne

Derogatory term maybe? Since I see many expletives, that is the only reason I can think of.


----------



## Diablo

Jim DaddyO said:


> Isn't non dairy ice cream an oxy-moron? If it's non dairy, how can it have "cream" in the name. Fudge brownie frozen desert/treat maybe, but it's not ice cream.
> 
> Same as soy milk. There is no milk from soy because there is no soy titty. Soy juice maybe, but the name would just turn people off. (Kudos to Lewis Black)


technically, its probably labelled "frozen dessert" or something ambiguous. But who talks like that?


----------



## SWLABR

Diablo said:


> technically, its probably labelled "frozen dessert" or something ambiguous. But who talks like that?


Rotten Ronnie's (McDonalds) is very careful not to call their version soft serve, "ice cream". Cause it ain't! Nothing dairy about that edible oil product. It can't even pass a dairy farm on it's way from manufacturer to restaurant! Ha, ha!!


----------



## Diablo

SWLABR said:


> Rotten Ronnie's (McDonalds) is very careful not to call their version soft serve, "ice cream". Cause it ain't! Nothing dairy about that edible oil product. It can't even pass a dairy farm on it's way from manufacturer to restaurant! Ha, ha!!


Same as Dairy Queen, I cant find the words "ice cream" anywhere on their site.
They can get around it with branding....no need to call something ice cream, when you can all it a Blizzard, McFlurry, etc. and just use generic words like soft-serve, cone, treat, everywhere else. 
Come to think of it, its not even called Dairy Queen anymore...its DQ, other than the site URL.


----------



## SWLABR

Remember how Kentucky Fried Chicken only started calling themselves KFC in the 90's? It was an attempt to remove the emphasis off of the word "Fried". 

Dairy Queen was probably told to either change their name to DQ, or start to use actually dairy... in something.... anything! (I have no facts to support this. It is strictly my opinion meant for a laugh)


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Remember how Kentucky Fried Chicken only started calling themselves KFC in the 90's? It was an attempt to remove the emphasis off of the word "Fried".
> 
> Dairy Queen was probably told to either change their name to DQ, or start to use actually dairy... in something.... anything! (I have no facts to support this. It is strictly my opinion meant for a laugh)


There are two DQs in this city.

Anyone who knows better goes to Dairy Delight. There's just no comparison. It's an interesting place. A plaque on the building indicates that the business has been won and lost in high stakes poker games at least twice and has been physically moved both times (it's a small footprint).


----------



## Grainslayer

Ive never been a fast food guy thankfully but I remember when Mcdonalds opened up here.They built on Indian band land and had to hire a certain amount of natives. Rumors spread quickly that they took pleasure in spitting in the white mans orders.I feel like I dodged a bullet on that one🤢.


----------



## MarkM

Jebbus you must be in the Eastern Block of SK?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Why especially when it comes to musical gear people are scared of trying stuff new. For example 
For years I’ve been brain washed into the only really reliable amps where fender and that vox suck, the only good acoustic is Taylor.
I’ve always like quirky gear vox, hagstrom,supro ect and yes I started off wanted a twin reverb but the more I thought about it it’s just not what I want and I told him “ I hope the Mesa sells and fast because I found tone king I want” and I got a call saying “ tone king why would you want a tone king you’re getting a doctor z! You were on the right track with the pro” 

but if I’m honest something like the toneking is perfect for my needs very basic single 12 and low wattage. I’m not a fan of a big powerful amp like my Mesa . I’ve played plenty small amps and got much more enjoyment out of them than my big Mesa before you can throw on boost pedal and easily get it to be over driven but still have it clean. I like the simplicity of a fender champ with volume,tone and reverb but I don’t like the little speaker so something like the toneking just kind of speaks to .

so I guess back to the question why are people especially the older generations scared of trying something different? 
mans who knows dr z could be like Taylor to me .
I hated Taylor’s till I played my 810 and someday I might get an opportunity to play another dr.z and want to take it back home with me. I have to stop associating one bad experience with the product as a whole , that has always been a problem of mine in all aspects of life really


----------



## JBFairthorne

Meh do what makes you happy….until it doesn’t anymore. Then do something else.

If you’re itching for a tone king…do it. Who cares what anyone thinks? If it turns out not to be exactly what you want, then sell it and try something else. It takes time but you’ll fall in love with something…that exceeds your expectations.


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> ....why are people *especially the older generations* scared of trying something different?


Careful, my friend. I resemble that remark!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:
....why are people especially the older generations scared of trying something different?

Because seniors usually hate change because they don’t know how to adapt or just plain don’t want to. Seniors are not comfortable with new technology. My husband is a prime example. He doesn’t do online banking instead goes into the bank. Does not order anything online instead my son does for him. Few other things, can’t remember right now. It’s 5 am and I have to get some sleep.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Paul Running

Lola said:


> why are people especially the older generations scared of trying something different?


I believe that if you loose your curiosity, you will loose your desire to try new activities. I know that for myself, curiosity is the main factor to give it a shot...maybe some people loose their curiosity as they grow older.


----------



## laristotle

Paul Running said:


> maybe some people loose their curiosity as they grow older


Or do more diligent research before jumping at the latest fad?
I'm still old school land line. No cell phone here.


----------



## MarkM

@silvertonebetty it may not be just old people that don't like change, you are sticking with tube amps. From my point of view a digital platform may suite your basement suite practice area better. I struggle with technology or I would be moving in that direction as well.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Or do more diligent research before jumping at the latest fad?
> I'm still old school land line. No cell phone here.


Six of one, a half dozen of the other maybe.

I would be one of those who has lost a fair bit of "curiosity" or at least, I'm really not seeking new and unusual experiences, LOL.

If I went back and found copies of all the music I have loved over the years, that would likely keep me entertained until the day I die.
Same goes for food. I'm quite content with the restaurants that are on my repeat list. Meals in our home? Same idea.

Stuck in a rut? That's one way to describe it. Or, sometimes it's just a matter of having tried lots of stuff and knowing what makes you happy.


----------



## Verne

Or maybe the "seniors" have tried everything they had to to get to the gear they are perfectly fine with. Usually with age comes wisdom. Just because they won't try the newest amp now, doesn't mean they didn't try the "newest" amp back when they were your age. Unfair generalization I think. I may not be a senior, but I've gone through a lot of amps to get to the ones that please me enough to stop the looking.


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> @silvertonebetty it may not be just old people that don't like change, you are sticking with tube amps. From my point of view a digital platform may suite your basement suite practice area better. I struggle with technology or I would be moving in that direction as well.


What would you recommend for digital? I have to admit these computer programs are neat and I used to have a few apps on my my phone years ago .


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> silvertonebetty said:
> ....why are people especially the older generations scared of trying something different?


I wouldn't call that a hard and fast rule. At the age of 60 last year I bought my first cell phone, we moved 1000 kms, and started our first business ever.


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> What would you recommend for digital? I have to admit these computer programs are neat and I used to have a few apps on my my phone years ago .



I have a Positive Grid Spark that I like a lot, also a Boss Katana. Either of those are excellent for a person playing at home or in an office.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> I have a Positive Grid Spark that I like a lot, also a Boss Katana. Either of those are excellent for a person playing at home or in an office.


Two amps that always interested me was the blues cube an jc120


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Two amps that always interested me was the blues cube an jc120



Well, both are great sounding amps, but the JC120 at least is not so much a digital amp as it is a solid state amp with a classic clean tone (and great stereo chorus). It would not be my choice for a home or apartment however because they can be loud motherf#$kers.

I have no experience with the Blues Cube but I have heard others get great tones from Cubes.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I have a Positive Grid Spark that I like a lot, also a Boss Katana. Either of those are excellent for a person playing at home or in an office.


🤘👍 my Boss Katana has been wonderful. It has all the bells and whistles you’ll ever need. My pedalboard is packed away because I don’t need it.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> 🤘👍 my Boss Katana has been wonderful. It has all the bells and whistles you’ll ever need. My pedalboard is packed away because I don’t need it.


How does the katana work . I still want a small tube amp but a cheaper second amp would be nice for the other guitar.


----------



## BlueRocker

silvertonebetty said:


> Two amps that always interested me was the blues cube an jc120


I keep a Roland Cube 30x in my living room. I think I got it for $100 - it sounds great at low volume, has a bunch of amp models, and delay / reverb. I had a Katana and am definitely NOT a fan - I thought it sounded distinctly digital. The JC120 is not suitable for home use IMO. I tried out the small JC40 and it was not very satisfying, had a bad hum.


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> How does the katana work . I still want a small tube amp but a cheaper second amp would be nice for the other guitar.


It’s a digital boutique amp. It was as $600 tx incl. I really like it fwiw. However my dream amp would be a Mesa Boogie.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> It’s a digital boutique amp.


Roland/Boss would like to hire you.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> It’s a digital boutique amp. It was as $600 tx incl. I really like it fwiw. However my dream amp would be a Mesa Boogie.


Lol it’s a shame your not where I am 😂 I have had one serious reply on my Mesa 😂


----------



## Lola

Just a rocking hump day tune. The energy is magical!


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> What would you recommend for digital? I have to admit these computer programs are neat and I used to have a few apps on my my phone years ago .


As you can see there are many people here with a great deal of experience with this. I played through a Line 6 pedal at L&M and got some great sounds into a PA, it was reasonably priced.


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> but if I’m honest something like the toneking is perfect for my needs very basic single 12 and low wattage. I’m not a fan of a big powerful amp like my Mesa . I’ve played plenty small amps and got much more enjoyment out of them than my big Mesa


i get it about the power. i couldn't realistically play mine in a way that allows it to breathe if i still had a family and/or lived in an apt. one of the cool things about the trans atlantic is you can do different types of amp in one amp, _or_ you can have 2 different types of mesa style gain. and also it has a master volume. i can get plenty of dirt at very reasonable volumes if i want. but it just doesn't sound as awesome as it does when the knob us turned to waytoofrickinloud on the dial. i'm lucky to not have to worry about volume these days. i kept my special 6 but i haven't played it since i got the mesa. it doesn't get any more basic than the special 6. it's a great living room amp, and it's inexpensive as hell. but even that sounds way better at a higher volume than would be acceptable under other circumstances. good luck with the tone king, the demos on youtube make it _really_ attractive



Lola said:


> View attachment 378882


i would totally wear this at work



Milkman said:


> I have no experience with the Blues Cube but I have heard others get great tones from Cubes.


i've had both the cube x and the blues cube. for a s.s. amp in the living room, they're really hard to beat, in any measure. even though it's limited in what you could do with the effects, i thought the little section they had on the dial for chorus sounded good.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> It’s a digital boutique amp. It was as $600 tx incl. I really like it fwiw. However my dream amp would be a Mesa Boogie.


I'd much rather have the Katana.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

@laristotle I see we're making up for lost time. Very good.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

I just had to have one of these. $29 plus tax, shipping and handling. It’s so cool. I need another additional room for all my music paraphernalia. When our tenets move out downstairs I will have the whole family room to ME! I have some beautiful framed posters that need a place. At one time I was even contemplating attaching them to the ceiling but just too much mucking about to do that. I want to display my one of a kind Rolling Stones jacket. I am going to make some kind of shadow box to put it in.


----------



## Milkman

Woah, that second clip may not be suitable for kids.

"I hope that squirrel don't have rabies
'cause now I'm pregnant with six of his babies....."

Yikes.


----------



## Lola

Another one bites the dust. The band has fallen apart only after a few short weeks. Kicked out the guitar player, bass player git another gig, drummer can’t commit because of young children.

So within a week I have picked some other players to start with. I feel like I am in a revolving door scenario. But oh well. I just need another guitar to complete our band. I just can’t give up.


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> Another one bites the dust. The band has fallen apart only after a few short weeks. Kicked out the guitar player, bass player git another gig, drummer can’t commit because of young children.
> 
> So within a week I have picked some other players to start with. I feel like I am in a revolving door scenario. But oh well. I just need another guitar to complete our band. I just can’t give up.


Times like this I wished I still lived in GTA. You are determined to keep this going, and I'm eager enough to join, but not start a project! ha, ha... 

Keep at it!


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> View attachment 379006


Seems like a lot of hands got cut off in that movie franchise. 

Lucas was a lazy writer...want to end an epic fight? cut off a hand or 2. Want a plot for another billion dollar movie? build a(nother) death star. And make almost everyone related to each other in some way, it makes people feel warm and fuzzy inside.
Fucking guy succeeded in spite of himself and people revere him.


----------



## laristotle

Diablo said:


> Want a plot for another billion dollar movie? build a(nother) death star.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> Woah, that second clip may not be suitable for kids.
> Yikes.


 you definitely don't want to look up whitney wisconsin's dog video


----------



## Lola

SWLABR said:


> Times like this I wished I still lived in GTA. You are determined to keep this going, and I'm eager enough to join, but not start a project! ha, ha...
> 
> Keep at it!


I have been keeping bands together, putting out fires and organizing for the last 5 years. If I give up on this then I give up on myself. I refuse to do as such. I will be doing this until the day before I die. I personally want to find out how far I can go. I wouldn’t change a thing because even though it’s a pain in the ass at times I absolutely live for this and it’s my life. It’s that important to me! We have planned so far for 1 gig a month. Everyone in the band is at a intermediate stage in their playing or above.
I am super excited about this new venture. I lucked out with the singer. I have never heard a better singer. She is a diamond in the ruff. She has range and dynamics’s and she is super sweet.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I have been keeping bands together, putting out fires and organizing for the last 5 years. If I give up on this then I give up on myself. I refuse to do as such. I will be doing this until the day before I die. I personally want to find out how far I can go. I wouldn’t change a thing because even though it’s a pain in the ass at times I absolutely live for this and it’s my life. It’s that important to me! We have planned so far for 1 gig a month. Everyone in the band is at a intermediate stage in their playing or above.
> I am super excited about this new venture. I lucked out with the singer. I have never heard a better singer. She is a diamond in the ruff. She has range and dynamics’s and she is super sweet.


you can't lose if you never quit


----------



## JBFairthorne

Don’t count your chickens…springs to mind.


----------



## MarkM

Lola said:


> Another one bites the dust. The band has fallen apart only after a few short weeks. Kicked out the guitar player, bass player git another gig, drummer can’t commit because of young children.
> 
> So within a week I have picked some other players to start with. I feel like I am in a revolving door scenario. But oh well. I just need another guitar to complete our band. I just can’t give up.


Wish you luck, stay the course. I gave up years ago, I realize I may have been the problem' to many kids, demanding job that paid the bills and mortgage. I may have not been that good? WHAT!

I am playing the best guitar I have ever played right now, just going to get good at recording, looping and having a good time playing.

I do miss playing with others and would like to jam and play a live show. I live in Bum£¥€# nowhere so it creates issues for me.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> you can't lose if you never quit


That would be me. I really can’t quit. Motivation and my OCD are driving me to get this done. I


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> you can't lose if you never quit


Thx Cheezy. Your so wise and supportive! You have actually been my mentor in a way. What I like about you best is that you don’t sugar coat things. Thx for sharing your wisdom with me. It’s truly appreciated.


----------



## tonewoody

Actually, staying "in the game" doesn't guarantee a win either. What it does give you is the potential to find the core people and situations that align with your abilities and expectations. It can take a lot of time and energy to find these core elements. Lola you seem motivated, that is a great quality.

Essentially, the wider the net you cast, the greater likelihood of making the right connections. A good way to cast a wide net is "Take any gig that pays"... even if the style of music is not your primary focus. (Well, not jazz, lol... ).

Obviously, the bulk of musicians are "part time". Skill levels, personalities and commitment vary greatly. There are dreamers, seasoned pros and everything in between. It is a difficult equation to balance.

One thing for sure, the less drama the better.

In general, you learn more working with people who are more experienced than yourself.


----------



## cheezyridr

tonewoody said:


> Actually, staying "in the game" doesn't guarantee a win either. What it does give you is the potential to find the core people and situations that align with your abilities and expectations. It can take a lot of time and energy to find these core elements. Lola you seem motivated, that is a great quality.
> 
> The bulk of musicians are "part time". Skill levels, personalities and commitment vary greatly. Essentially, the wider the net you cast, the greater likelihood of making the right connections. A good way to cast a wide net is "Take any gig that pays"... even if the style of music is not your primary focus. (Well, not jazz, lol... ).


i had a response typed out, when i remembered a quote from teddy roosevelt, one of my favorite bad-ass americans

_*it is not the critic who counts, nor the one who points out how the strong man stumbles or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. the credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, face marred by sweat and blood, who strives valiantly, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without shortcoming, but who does actually strive to do the deeds, who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions, who spends himself in a worthy cause. who at best knows that in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at worst, if he fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory or defeat.*_

i realize his point was to call out the critic, but i quoted him to show that even he understood the value of never giving up when you have a worthwhile goal


----------



## tonewoody

cheezyridr said:


> i had a response typed out, when i remembered a quote from teddy roosevelt, one of my favorite bad-ass americans
> 
> _*it is not the critic who counts, nor the one who points out how the strong man stumbles or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. the credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, face marred by sweat and blood, who strives valiantly, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without shortcoming, but who does actually strive to do the deeds, who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions, who spends himself in a worthy cause. who at best knows that in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at worst, if he fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory or defeat.*_
> 
> i realize his point was to call out the critic, but i quoted him to show that even he understood the value of never giving up when you have a worthwhile goal


Yup, for sure. I didn't clarify my point very well.

Staying in the boxing ring and getting punched over and over doesn't mean you are going to win.

Becoming a better fighter by refining tactics with an experienced trainer will greatly improve your odds of winning.


----------



## Lola

Everything is set and ready to go for this Sunday. All the players raring to go. My heart be still!! Lol


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Everything is set and ready to go for this Sunday. All the players raring to go. My heart be still!! Lol


i'm cheering for you down here


----------



## silvertonebetty

Tomorrow’s lunch is going to be good .
Three carrots 
Half a turnip 
Three potatoes
Full clove of garlic 
Two onions 
Pepper 
One carton of beef broth to equal part water 

I didn’t see the need of adding salt since I didn’t get the less sodium broth. All I can say is it smells amazing


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Grainslayer

lol...Theres a funny one floating around comparing Vince Neil and the abominable snowman.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

Grainslayer said:


> lol...Theres a funny one floating around comparing Vince Neil and the abominable snowman.


Ya, I’ve seen it. Apparently it really pisses him off.


----------



## SWLABR

With dinner tonight. Saw this and had to buy it. 









An odd marriage considering “19 Crimes” is an Australian winery. A little sweet for my liking, but full bodied.


----------



## Grainslayer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 379441





SWLABR said:


> Ya, I’ve seen it. Apparently it really pisses him off.


So funny🤣


----------



## greco

SWLABR said:


> An odd marriage considering “19 Crimes” is an Australian winery.


Consider trying their "Shiraz" and/or "Cabernet Sauvignon" sometime...


----------



## SWLABR

^^^ Both are what you might call "_staples"_ around the SWLABR residence.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Looks like my Taylor is sold . I was offered and 83 takamine and cash so the value of everything is more than I have into it . Also I like taks more than I like Taylor not saying anything bad against Taylor they make a beautiful instrument. Buddy has been after my Taylor since he sold to me about four years ago .


----------



## Lola

View attachment 379509


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today is a weird day I woke up and I was so out of it 😂 I couldn’t even remember when my drive was coming to pick me up for work. I got out of bed and my hip pinched a nerve or something and down I fell but at least the couch was there to break my fall. I got to work and was still stupidly tired even have a 8 hour sleep and my knees felt extremely stiff but after I was done my knees and hip felt much better but I’m still really tired so I think I’m going to take a nap when I get home and possibly sleep in tomorrow before my shift starts at 10. But things could be worse


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> I think I’m going to take a nap when I get home and possibly sleep in tomorrow before my shift starts at 10.


Sound like a good plan. I hope tomorrow morning goes well.


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Sound like a good plan. I hope tomorrow morning goes well.


I’m sure it will. After about 30 minutes in the sun I feel much better


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m sure it will. After about 30 minutes in the sun I feel much better


What's the status on the 4-wheeler?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Sealing up widows today which means.......
.
.
.
.
.
I've spent a lot of time fingering my caulk.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> What's the status on the 4-wheeler?


They are looking for rings and are struggling to find them


----------



## mhammer

For Vancouverites:








Vancouver begins gentrifying Stanley Park to price coyotes out of area


Ground has been broken on an artisanal trash tasting room to replace the longstanding tipped over garbage cans and several local development companies have already secured contracts to convert the previous multi-family coyote dens into single animal artists lofts.




www.thebeaverton.com


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> They are looking for rings and are struggling to find them


It's not much more for the complete piston assy. kit...but that was 40 years ago when I used to work on my bike. I would replace the piston and rings, while it was tore down.


----------



## JBFairthorne

As I understand it, it’s not just rings that are scarce….most of the parts for his quad just aren’t made anymore.


----------



## silvertonebetty

After a good night sleep I feel much better. Still a bit tired because I woke up and was like “ oooooh I get my twin tomorrow “ the oh crap I’m starving “


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m so excited I feel like a child at Christmas time


----------



## Milkman




----------



## SWLABR

RIP Norm. 

Standup starts at the 2:15 mark.


----------



## silvertonebetty

40 more minutes till the twin is here


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I wonder if there be any interest in the takamine I want some pedals lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

So after a few hours of messing with the twin I have it sounding nice and full . It’s a lot brighter than the Mesa and the vintage 30 speakers probably are not a speaker I’d personally choose but they’re not bad so they be staying in the twin for now.


----------



## SWLABR

Woo-Hoo! It finally arrived!


----------



## silvertonebetty

SWLABR said:


> Woo-Hoo! It finally arrived!
> 
> View attachment 379867


Cool now that’s my kind of read


----------



## Lola

I have had 20 ppl reply to my Kijiji lead/rhythm guitar player wanted. I already have the player that the band needs so is it proper etiquette to thank those who replied? Idk


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Tomorrow’s lunch is going to be good .
> Three carrots
> Half a turnip
> Three potatoes
> Full clove of garlic
> Two onions
> Pepper
> One carton of beef broth to equal part water
> 
> I didn’t see the need of adding salt since I didn’t get the less sodium broth. All I can say is it smells amazing
> View attachment 379337


Me like! That will be amazing just as it is. The starch from the veggies will help to thicken the broth. You could also make a rue from flour and butter to thicken it up.


----------



## BlueRocker

Lola said:


> I have had 20 ppl reply to my Kijiji lead/rhythm guitar player wanted. I already have the player that the band needs so is it proper etiquette to thank those who replied? Idk


If you replied to the ad, what would you want to happen?


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> is it proper etiquette to thank those who replied? Idk


yes
also tell them that they'll still be considered if things don't work out.


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> 40 more minutes till the twin is here


Were you tracking it on the Santa tracker?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lola said:


> I have had 20 ppl reply to my Kijiji lead/rhythm guitar player wanted. I already have the player that the band needs so is it proper etiquette to thank those who replied? Idk


Yes I would definitely reply with a few kind words Best not to burna potential bridge. Keep their contact info, you may want to reach out later.


----------



## WCGill

SWLABR said:


> Woo-Hoo! It finally arrived!
> 
> View attachment 379867


I heard a recording of him in the studio, just drums with barely audible headphone bleed of the music. Wow, he was something else.


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> Were you tracking it on the Santa tracker?


Lol the messaged me when they where in summerside


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

Should I report this as "Political Content"?? 










Relax, I'm just being cheeky... I know it's an ad.


----------



## jayoldschool

Remember, the ads are based on your searches and other site visits ;-)


----------



## SWLABR

^^ Except, I have NEVER been on any political party's site. Like ever!! 

I'm in here, You-Tube, myfitnesspal, Solo, Amazon, and that's about it. 

That's not to say those don't have allegiances that obviously carry over.


----------



## Diablo

Staring at my trading dashboard all week waiting for the big September crash/correction the media has been talking about all month.
Its like waiting for an impending hurricane. You prep as much as you think you should, but you never know what will come. Sometimes just a slight breeze.


----------



## SWLABR

I suppose this really should be in the "Music" sub-forum, but I didn't want to start a new thread... plus, it deserves higher traffic!! ha, ha... that's funny cause it's a Guitar Forum. Anyway. 

If someone told me about a conversation between James Hetfield & Elton John brought one of the them to tears.... my money would not have been on the guy from Metallica! 






Great little tribute.


----------



## silvertonebetty

SWLABR said:


> Should I report this as "Political Content"??
> 
> View attachment 379959
> 
> 
> Relax, I'm just being cheeky... I know it's an ad.


I would lol 😂


----------



## BlueRocker

SWLABR said:


> I suppose this really should be in the "Music" sub-forum, but I didn't want to start a new thread... plus, it deserves higher traffic!! ha, ha... that's funny cause it's a Guitar Forum. Anyway.
> 
> If someone told me about a conversation between James Hetfield & Elton John brought one of the them to tears.... my money would not have been on the guy from Metallica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great little tribute.
> [/QUOTE
> Robert Trujillo clearly is unvaccinated based on his physical distancing. And I like the South Park version of Lars better.


----------



## Grainslayer

SWLABR said:


> I suppose this really should be in the "Music" sub-forum, but I didn't want to start a new thread... plus, it deserves higher traffic!! ha, ha... that's funny cause it's a Guitar Forum. Anyway.
> 
> If someone told me about a conversation between James Hetfield & Elton John brought one of the them to tears.... my money would not have been on the guy from Metallica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great little tribute.


Theres a longer version that includes them doing a live version of nothing else matters.Miley has quite a voice.I think I heard a little stevie nicks in there.


----------



## Grainslayer

SWLABR said:


> Should I report this as "Political Content"??
> 
> View attachment 379959
> 
> 
> Relax, I'm just being cheeky... I know it's an ad.


So sick of seeing his face..I swear on day i might actually put my fist through the tv.🤣


----------



## laristotle

BlueRocker said:


> And I like the South Park version of Lars better.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 379958


----------



## Paul Running

Grainslayer said:


> So sick of seeing his face..I swear on day i might actually put my fist through the tv.🤣


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


>


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


that was pretty cool


----------



## Lola

Tesla Big Rig. Just gorgeous!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Tesla Big Rig. Just gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 380080


You may like this old gasser . Actually I think it might be diesel 




__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Grainslayer

Weather report says possibility of 120mm of rain between today and tomorrow..Thats alot of friggen water.Looks like i will be playing alot of guitar this weekend.


----------



## mhammer

Grainslayer said:


> Weather report says possibility of 120mm of rain between today and tomorrow..Thats alot of friggen water.Looks like i will be playing alot of guitar this weekend.


Are you uphill, downhill, or at level? What are the odds that water will collect where you live? Even if you live above the ground floor, what's the risk of not being able to get out of the building?


----------



## Grainslayer

mhammer said:


> Are you uphill, downhill, or at level? What are the odds that water will collect where you live? Even if you live above the ground floor, what's the risk of not being able to get out of the building?


Zero threat to me


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## MarkM

Grainslayer said:


> Weather report says possibility of 120mm of rain between today and tomorrow..Thats alot of friggen water.Looks like i will be playing alot of guitar this weekend.


Hope you have your crop off, that much water is going to fill up low spots for a while?


----------



## Grainslayer

MarkM said:


> Hope you have your crop off, that much water is going to fill up low spots for a while?


It hasnt really turn out to be much at all.


----------



## cheezyridr

we had a flood here when the last hurricane came through. the creek i fish had a 23' rise. lemme tell you, i have been fishing that place since i was 8. that's nearly 50 years. i have never in my life seen that happen. the level of destruction it caused is amazing. this is what it normally looks like in winter









here is a pic from the same spot, about 45° to the right, in summer









the island in the first pic no longer has ANYTHING on it. no trees, no grass, no dirt. it's just a bunch of granite rocks about the size of a softball up to the size of a combo amp. all the trees you see in the second pic are gone. they aren't there AT ALL. just...gone. the hole in the wall is twice that size now, i don't even know why the wall still stands.

i am standing on a stone wall that's about 12' high. behind me are some condos. under the condos is a parking area, where this used to be










i'm pretty sure it was washed away, never to be seen again, because the pic below is that same garage, but the pic was taken 2 days after the rain stopped


----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 380146


Where in Heavens name did you get that? I want that?


----------



## MarkM

Grainslayer said:


> It hasnt really turn out to be much at all.


Ya that is what it's like in most of AB and SK. No LP Custom ordered this year for the slayer!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Grainslayer

Robert1950 said:


> View attachment 380291


One time use im guessing...


----------



## cheezyridr

oh, btw, i almost forgot...seems like i wasn't the only one






R.I.P.


----------



## zontar

How tall are you, Ives?


----------



## Lola

Does anybody have issues with gut bacteria and gastritis? I had attack from hell the lasted 3 days. I think it might up there with kidney stones.One minute your walking up right and then your doubled over in pain. They changed my medication too without my acknowledgement, from sodium based to magnesium. I wasn’t even consulted about the change.


----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> How tall are you, Ives?


Apparently 6' 1".


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Does anybody have issues with gut bacteria and gastritis? I had attack from hell the lasted 3 days. I think it might up there with kidney stones.One minute your walking up right and then your doubled over in pain. They changed my medication too without my acknowledgement, from sodium based to magnesium. I wasn’t even consulted about the change.


sorry about the picture size


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> sorry about the picture size


I am already taking probiotics and eating sauerkraut, olives pickles. Anything fermented. I have to find out if the change of medication had anything to do with it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Why is guitar gear so expensive 😂 . Hopefully buddy comes and pickup what he wants and if he does I’ll be buying every pedal on my pedal list besides a tuner because I don’t know what one I want !


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> I don’t know what one I want !


That's why I bought a Boss Katana. lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> That's why I bought a Boss Katana. lol


I hear mix reviews about them . How do you like it


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> I hear mix reviews about them . How do you like it


I play mostly bass, so I haven't touched this much since buying it four years ago.
In fact, I've spent more time on the computer with it tweaking the effects than actually playing through it. lol
I do like it for what it does.
When there's around 100+ overdrive/distortion pedals alone to choose from out there, I didn't want to fall into that rabbit hole. lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today was an interesting day. I ended up spending all day in alberton after church so I spent the day with my friends Sheldon and Lynne. They have this little dog for two years now named Breyer and he’s never really taken a liking to me he actually tried to bite me once the little brat . One day he went all crazy wouldn’t let me come in and I scared that little dog so bad . He ran and hid under the couch and I laughed because I wasn’t expecting that. Too day he wouldn’t stop growling me so I just reached out to pet him almost expecting for the little dog to try to bite but instead he hopped up on my lap and laid beside me for 4 hours.















I guess he’s not a bad dog . Later I saw my friend’s ex girlfriend and she asked me if I knew a fella I was good friends with. Actually he considered me his brother till he moved. She told me he was her cousin then said “ you know his brother? Well he’s my cousin too” lol I wanted to say “ no shit I wouldn’t have guessed that” I have mixed feelings about her tbh I don’t hate her but I don’t trust her and she can slightly scary . I try not to their issues effect what I think of her but that’s hard to do when you see the effects it has on the other person and the children involved in the mess.


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> a tuner because I don’t know what one I want !


you want a polytune. nothing else is as good, by any measure, unless you're buying a rack tuner. just buy one, because if you don't, you eventually will. skip all the foolin around with other ones that don't measure up. cause they don't. anyone who tells you to buy a clip on tuner, just kick them in the shin, because they aren't your friend. the boss tuner is ok, but it's no polytune


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> you want a polytune. nothing else is as good, by any measure, unless you're buying a rack tuner. just buy one, because if you don't, you eventually will. skip all the foolin around with other ones that don't measure up. cause they don't. anyone who tells you to buy a clip on tuner, just kick them in the shin, because they aren't your friend. the boss tuner is ok, but it's no polytune


That’s actually what I was thinking on getting. But then there’s something I know nothing about, maybe you can give an ignorant fool some advice lol.
So after everything is said and done I’ll have 8 or 9 pedals but I know nothing about power blocks or even the board platform it’s self.
I’m not sure what size board I’ll need or if there’s boards with built in power blocks ect most time I would have ran two or three just on the floor but I want things to be neat and tidy. Thsnks


----------



## SWLABR

silvertonebetty said:


> That’s actually what I was thinking on getting. But then there’s something I know nothing about, maybe you can give an ignorant fool some advice lol.
> So after everything is said and done I’ll have 8 or 9 pedals but I know nothing about power blocks or even the board platform it’s self.
> I’m not sure what size board I’ll need or if there’s boards with built in power blocks ect most time I would have ran two or three just on the floor but I want things to be neat and tidy. Thsnks


The Poly Tune is the best for many, many reasons. First, the display is large and easy to read. You can pluck each string individually, or strum them all and it will show (by red or green) which ones are on or out. If you do open tunings, dropped tunings, or play down a 1/2 step, you don't need to hit any buttons to get it to read them. It will do every possible note, including sharps and flats. 

They were bang on $100 for years and years... they are about $130 these days. Get one!!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Milled up a bunch of rough cedar into shiplap and trim and got our front entrance looking nice. 

I would have put this in the "workbench" thread, but it would have been a chore to get this on the workbench.


----------



## Verne

@Mooh That was awesome!! So much water!!!!!


----------



## Lola

We got a puppy. A buddy for Frankie. We get him after he’s whelped and 8 weeks old. Early November. He’s only 2 weeks right now.


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> That’s actually what I was thinking on getting. But then there’s something I know nothing about, maybe you can give an ignorant fool some advice lol.
> So after everything is said and done I’ll have 8 or 9 pedals but I know nothing about power blocks or even the board platform it’s self.
> I’m not sure what size board I’ll need or if there’s boards with built in power blocks ect most time I would have ran two or three just on the floor but I want things to be neat and tidy. Thsnks


fortunately, there's an app for that...hahahha PedalboardPlanner.com - Plan your Perfect Guitar Pedal Board! i would try to have a pretty good idea what order i was planning to run my pedals in the chain before settling on a board. placement can sometimes affect how much room you need depending on the shape of some of your pedals, and if you're splitting your signal, or going stereo, or what have you.

as for power supply, there are a few options. i only run 5 or 6 pedals including my tuner, so i have a powerall. it's basically a daisy chain wall wort sorta thing. i rarely run more than one pedal at a time, so for me, the risk is minimal. the vibe has a separate power supply, and it doesn't sit on the board anyhow. if i was running 3 or more pedals at once i wouldn't risk it.. i also wouldn't use it for anything expensive, like eventide or strymon stuff.
for a board with 8 or 9 pedals, voodoo labs power supply is probably going to suit you best. you can get mounting brackets that will put them under your board so everything stays neat and tidy. some of them will accommodate 18v pedals, or multiple ones. they come in different sizes, depending on how much you need now, or might in the future. 
i started with the pedal train classic board, and eventually downsized to the nano because i eventually realized there were effects on my board i wasn't using, and i didn't need to drag them around with me all the time.

some things i want to point out about the polytune that are really useful. one is, the new version allows you to choose whether it's buffered or not. you should have at least one buffer on your board. if you have any boss pedals, you have that covered already but it's still nice to have the option on your tuner because it puts the buffer at the start of your chain. the other thing is, it has a power in/out right on the front, so if you are bumping the limit on your power supply outlets, it frees up one space without eliminating a pedal. it also allows you to choose between chromatic and strobe tuning, and the display is adjustable for briteness. it has a usb port on it, they say it's to allow for upgrades, but afaik, there haven't been any since the poly3 i have now. 

sorry for writing war and peace, hopefully you'll get something useful out of this post


----------



## Grainslayer

Lola said:


> We got a puppy. A buddy for Frankie. We get him after he’s whelped and 8 weeks old. Early November. He’s only 2 weeks right now.
> View attachment 380456


Ive wanted a dog for ever but as a renter its hard to find a landlord thats does..


----------



## laristotle

Grainslayer said:


> Ive wanted a dog for ever but as a renter its hard to find a landlord thats does..


----------



## Grainslayer

laristotle said:


>


Somehow i dont think that would be quite the same..less mess to clean up though


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> fortunately, there's an app for that...hahahha PedalboardPlanner.com - Plan your Perfect Guitar Pedal Board! i would try to have a pretty good idea what order i was planning to run my pedals in the chain before settling on a board. placement can sometimes affect how much room you need depending on the shape of some of your pedals, and if you're splitting your signal, or going stereo, or what have you.
> 
> as for power supply, there are a few options. i only run 5 or 6 pedals including my tuner, so i have a powerall. it's basically a daisy chain wall wort sorta thing. i rarely run more than one pedal at a time, so for me, the risk is minimal. the vibe has a separate power supply, and it doesn't sit on the board anyhow. if i was running 3 or more pedals at once i wouldn't risk it.. i also wouldn't use it for anything expensive, like eventide or strymon stuff.
> for a board with 8 or 9 pedals, voodoo labs power supply is probably going to suit you best. you can get mounting brackets that will put them under your board so everything stays neat and tidy. some of them will accommodate 18v pedals, or multiple ones. they come in different sizes, depending on how much you need now, or might in the future.
> i started with the pedal train classic board, and eventually downsized to the nano because i eventually realized there were effects on my board i wasn't using, and i didn't need to drag them around with me all the time.
> 
> some things i want to point out about the polytune that are really useful. one is, the new version allows you to choose whether it's buffered or not. you should have at least one buffer on your board. if you have any boss pedals, you have that covered already but it's still nice to have the option on your tuner because it puts the buffer at the start of your chain. the other thing is, it has a power in/out right on the front, so if you are bumping the limit on your power supply outlets, it frees up one space without eliminating a pedal. it also allows you to choose between chromatic and strobe tuning, and the display is adjustable for briteness. it has a usb port on it, they say it's to allow for upgrades, but afaik, there haven't been any since the poly3 i have now.
> 
> sorry for writing war and peace, hopefully you'll get something useful out of this post


Ok I’m checking this out when I get home


----------



## laristotle

Grainslayer said:


> Somehow i dont think that would be quite the same..less mess to clean up though


Save on food costs too.


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> fortunately, there's an app for that...hahahha PedalboardPlanner.com - Plan your Perfect Guitar Pedal Board! i would try to have a pretty good idea what order i was planning to run my pedals in the chain before settling on a board. placement can sometimes affect how much room you need depending on the shape of some of your pedals, and if you're splitting your signal, or going stereo, or what have you.
> 
> as for power supply, there are a few options. i only run 5 or 6 pedals including my tuner, so i have a powerall. it's basically a daisy chain wall wort sorta thing. i rarely run more than one pedal at a time, so for me, the risk is minimal. the vibe has a separate power supply, and it doesn't sit on the board anyhow. if i was running 3 or more pedals at once i wouldn't risk it.. i also wouldn't use it for anything expensive, like eventide or strymon stuff.
> for a board with 8 or 9 pedals, voodoo labs power supply is probably going to suit you best. you can get mounting brackets that will put them under your board so everything stays neat and tidy. some of them will accommodate 18v pedals, or multiple ones. they come in different sizes, depending on how much you need now, or might in the future.
> i started with the pedal train classic board, and eventually downsized to the nano because i eventually realized there were effects on my board i wasn't using, and i didn't need to drag them around with me all the time.
> 
> some things i want to point out about the polytune that are really useful. one is, the new version allows you to choose whether it's buffered or not. you should have at least one buffer on your board. if you have any boss pedals, you have that covered already but it's still nice to have the option on your tuner because it puts the buffer at the start of your chain. the other thing is, it has a power in/out right on the front, so if you are bumping the limit on your power supply outlets, it frees up one space without eliminating a pedal. it also allows you to choose between chromatic and strobe tuning, and the display is adjustable for briteness. it has a usb port on it, they say it's to allow for upgrades, but afaik, there haven't been any since the poly3 i have now.
> 
> sorry for writing war and peace, hopefully you'll get something useful out of this post


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 380464


I took me awhile to figure things out. Actually another person setup my board. I just took detailed notes and pictures. Having something to refer back to is a major help.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> I took me awhile to figure things out. Actually another person setup my board. I just took detailed notes and pictures. Having something to refer back to is a major help.


I’ve actually did a fair bit of research earlier this year when I figured out what sound I was after . Figured out the basics of their boards and order of the signal chain .really it’s pretty basic really. I do do believe two od and two delays are necessary. One od is basically a boost and the other is just for that extra crunch when needed. One delay for short delay and one for long delay .


----------



## bzrkrage

Can't chat, off to vote.
( or is my constutional right to vote to 


Spoiler: rude word



political


)


----------



## Mooh

Soon to be croutons.


----------



## Paul Running

Mooh said:


> View attachment 380486
> 
> 
> Soon to be croutons.


Do you just use the crust for croutons or the complete loaf?


----------



## Mooh

Paul Running said:


> Do you just use the crust for croutons or the complete loaf?


I cube up the whole loaf, toast the pieces on a cookie sheet at 350 degrees for about 20 minutes, in the small upper oven. The bread itself is my bread machine recipe with maple syrup instead of sugar, peanut butter instead of shortening, no salt, today's coffee instead of water/milk, a tablespoon of Montreal steak spice, a teaspoon of garlic salt, and this time I used white flour but sometimes I use whole wheat flour. 


Here's the result:


----------



## silvertonebetty

So today is Election Day. I asked my friend who she voted and of course polar opposites and she said “ hope we can still be friends “ 🤦🏽 To think some people actually think that way is kind of childish.
And best of luck to everyone who’s running


----------



## Diablo

A friend of mine thinks he saw Pete Townshend in Antibes.
what do you think?









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MarkM

Might very well be, damn I wish I was in Antibes!


----------



## Lola

It is not the critic who counts, nor the one who points out how the strong man stumbles or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. the credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, face marred by sweat and blood, who strives valiantly, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without shortcoming, but who does actually strive to do the deeds, who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions, who spends himself in a worthy cause. who at best knows that in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at worst, if he fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory or defend.


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> To think some people actually think that way is kind of childish.


at one time, i would have agreed. but when i see what is happening here, and what is happening there, i no longer think the same way. i'll be polite to those people because society dictates that i must. but i won't befriend people i believe are trying to destroy my country


----------



## Diablo

cheezyridr said:


> at one time, i would have agreed. but when i see what is happening here, and what is happening there, i no longer think the same way. i'll be polite to those people because society dictates that i must. but i won't befriend people i believe are trying to destroy my country


I cant really fault someone for lacking the intelligence to make good choices, nor can I blame them if they vote someone in who benefits them personally more than it benefits me. Some people just have different interests ie. a small business owner will likely vote differently than a teacher.
I do hate though when 1 relatively minor issue becomes the main platform for a party/leader, and people get embroiled in that.


----------



## SWLABR

Diablo said:


> A friend of mine thinks he saw Pete Townshend in Antibes.
> what do you think?
> View attachment 380548
> 
> View attachment 380549


Could be...

















A resort town in the French Riviera... seems logical.


----------



## Paul Running

Diablo said:


> A friend of mine thinks he saw Pete Townshend in Antibes.
> what do you think?
> View attachment 380548
> 
> View attachment 380549


Difficult to tell with the senior British look...here's Mark Knopfler:


----------



## Diablo

Paul Running said:


> Difficult to tell with the senior British look...here's Mark Knopfler:
> View attachment 380661


Thats what I was thinking too...it looks like him, but probably a lot of 70 yr old Brits look like that lol


----------



## cheezyridr

Diablo said:


> I do hate though when 1 relatively minor issue becomes the main platform for a party/leader, and people get embroiled in that.


now THAT i do agree with.


----------



## SWLABR

Paul Running said:


> Difficult to tell with the senior British look...here's Mark Knopfler:
> View attachment 380661


Y’a know… that was going to be my initial response?!? 
“Could be half the male population of England between 60-75!

Speaking from experience. Not my dad, but a good number of em!


----------



## silvertonebetty

my friend drop this off for me to try to mess around with. Again it conforms I only 
Reverb,tremolo,delay,chorus ,sustain and a od for effects .


----------



## silvertonebetty

I got word oh the Honda! They found the rings at last . I guess it was he couldn’t find anyone that had them in stock


----------



## Lola




----------



## MarkM

Lola said:


> View attachment 380800


Damn, that's aggressive !

I choose to never get on?


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

I've been trying to understand what Hip Hop really is. 

Is this it?


----------



## Milkman

Me next...


----------



## silvertonebetty

I might have a third part time job this winder doing snow when I’m not at the other places


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> I might have a third part time job this winder doing snow when I’m not at the other places


Are you hoping for a snowy winter?


----------



## Grainslayer

Paul Running said:


> Are you hoping for a snowy winter?


I cant wait.Winter camping is the best


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> Are you hoping for a snowy winter?


Either or doesn’t bother me I have insulated coveralls I need shorts to use . They are got


----------



## MarkM

Milkman said:


> I've been trying to understand what Hip Hop really is.
> 
> Is this it?


That screeching almost distracted me from those boobies, almost!


----------



## Milkman

MarkM said:


> That screeching almost distracted me from those boobies, almost!


I really like when he starts overdubbing his background vocals. Some interesting harmony happening there.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> I've been trying to understand what Hip Hop really is.
> 
> Is this it?


I am without question no expert on the genre… but I can say with certainty… “no, it is not!”


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> I am without question no expert on the genre… but I can say with certainty… “no, it is not!”



Ok, that narrows it down a little anyway.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Ok, that narrows it down a little anyway.


It might loosely fall into the category, but I doubt anyone would tell you to “start with this guy”. It doesn’t seem like a good representation of Hip-Hop.
Again, I’m no expert.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> It might loosely fall into the category, but I doubt anyone would tell you to “start with this guy”. It doesn’t seem like a good representation of Hip-Hop.
> Again, I’m no expert.


Meh, just turn up the autotune a bit....


----------



## silvertonebetty

Last night I was talking to a friend and I guess she’s homesick. I just wish she’d recognize that after 7 years with no contact with any from Ontario it’s not like she can have her old life back . Especially since her folks are here too . Ontario is awfully big for just being in contact with two people and the fact that they are now in gaged they’re not going to have the time they once had. Also sometimes I feel like she doesn’t have a clue of what she’s worth and how wanted she is over here. And when she gets talking like this I just so anxious I feel physically sick . I don’t know maybe I’m being selfish because I don’t want to see her leave


----------



## silvertonebetty

I seriously wish I could have one day where I don’t wake up feeling like I have no nerves left . Let alone know what’s freaking causing it . Why couldn’t my shift start at 8 and not 10 at least then I could keep busy.


----------



## silvertonebetty

So buddy ended up being a no show and that sucks I really wanted those Stryman pedals that where for sale on here.I think I’m done waiting on that fella and I can buy either a strymon flint or timeline new next week. It’s not like I won’t have the cash for it


----------



## JBFairthorne

Why waste $ that could be spent on something else purely out of impatience? Unless the warranty is important to you.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Why waste $ that could be spent on something else purely out of impatience? Unless the warranty is important to you.


I wouldn’t say impatience this is the third time he failed to show .


----------



## JBFairthorne

Then move along. There is no shortage of Strymon Flints used. If it takes a month or so, so be it. At least it doesn’t matter to me. I’m far more concerned with how much I pay rather than how long it takes.

Get your list of a few pedals you’re pretty sure you want and buy them as they become available for a good price. It may take a while but chances are you’ll save enough to pay for another pedal. But that’s just me…


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Then move along. There is no shortage of Strymon Flints used. If it takes a month or so, so be it. At least it doesn’t matter to me. I’m far more concerned with how much I pay rather than how long it takes.
> 
> Get your list of a few pedals you’re pretty sure you want and buy them as they become available for a good price. It may take a while but chances are you’ll save enough to pay for another pedal. But that’s just me…


I guess it wouldn’t hurt to put an add up


----------



## JBFairthorne

If I were you I would avoid that. I would be concerned that in your impatient mode you might miss some warning sign and get burned. Just save your searches and check periodically. You might also check L&Ms gear hunter page as well as Kijiji, GC, Reverb etc. The search is half the fun. I’ve had a Sparkle Drive on my frequent search list for some time now. Either they’re priced too high or the guy doesn’t reply or he won’t ship. No big deal, I’ll get one eventually…for the price I’m willing to pay.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> If I were you I would avoid that. I would be concerned that in your impatient mode you might miss some warning sign and get burned. Just save your searches and check periodically. You might also check L&Ms gear hunter page as well as Kijiji, GC, Reverb etc. The search is half the fun. I’ve had a Sparkle Drive on my frequent search list for some time now. Either they’re priced too high or the guy doesn’t reply or he won’t ship. No big deal, I’ll get one eventually…for the price I’m willing to pay.


Yeah you might be right on that . I’m also thinking I might take a break from the forums and social media for a bit . At least till my anxiety calms down. I feel like I can just about jump down someone’s throat. So if you guys don’t hear from me that’s why. I just finished deactivating Snapchat, deleted Instagram and probably will deactivate tik tok for good .

and I appreciate your honesty.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Not to suggest I know better, but I believe this place may be positive for you. You vent here a lot and people are pretty supportive of you in general here. Get rid of the the negativity….but don’t be so quick to get rid of the positive places in the process.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Not to suggest I know better, but I believe this place may be positive for you. You vent here a lot and people are pretty supportive of you in general here. Get rid of the the negativity….but don’t be so quick to get rid of the positive places in the process.


At least this time I’m aware of my issues. I must say im glad I picked up the second job . My boss asked if it was too much and I told her “ actually it’s really beneficial for days im like screw it because I find being around people really helps” my neighbour should be coming over in a hour to play guitar. I also think I’ll tell buddy im just going to keep the Mesa . If I am patient I can get the pedals I want like you said and I’d still have the Mesa even if I fight it a lot . It’s still a good amp


----------



## Lola




----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> View attachment 381109


I have to agree with that


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> View attachment 381109


I meant the music part not the old part


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve been in a fairly negative mind set lately let’s change that up tonight.

years a go I went to Ottawa and stayed at Carlton university for a week, it was so much fun and I still don’t know what I saw in the campus entrance way. The most memorable thing I remember beside that girl with the long abrurne hair and freckles was meeting the swat team . They signed my hat!








Some of the other youth signed the top . I was one of 50 youth chosen to go for the week and it was the first and only time I’ve spent $70 on a hat only to loose it 😂


----------



## Lola

Had a swell day! NBL haD too work. It’s getting darker sooner too. Soon winter will be upon us. I am excited! I am definitely going tobogganing this winter. There’s some really nice hills near me. Less migraines and more guitar time as well! No outdoors chores to do. Get a nice roaring fire going. Guitar in hand. I would say just about perfect.


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> Apparently 6' 1".


I find it greatly amusing that this video exists...


----------



## silvertonebetty

My word it feels good to wake up and not be anxious for once . Maybe it was my bodies way on telling me not to get rid of the old amp


----------



## cheezyridr

JBFairthorne said:


> If I were you I would avoid that. I would be concerned that in your impatient mode you might miss some warning sign and get burned. Just save your searches and check periodically. You might also check L&Ms gear hunter page as well as Kijiji, GC, Reverb etc. The search is half the fun. I’ve had a Sparkle Drive on my frequent search list for some time now. Either they’re priced too high or the guy doesn’t reply or he won’t ship. No big deal, I’ll get one eventually…for the price I’m willing to pay.


i adopted this strategy years ago, and i fully endorse it. there has been only once (since then) that i needed something RIGHT NOW. the rest of the time, patience has paid off every single time. you gave excellent advice.




Lola said:


> View attachment 381109


although people will claim van halen's "time" to be 80's, i say mid 70's. and i would agree, for the most part with the statement in the pic. for an illustration of it, i submit the video below. 






as i said in the comment section of the video, it's entertaining, but nothing new. rap has been sampling for eons for the exact reason that it works. popular music is formulaic, and not all that creative. you couldn't do these mashups with some of the rush songs, or others that change key and time, often more than once in the same song.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was invited out for lunch today and had a good time. Ironically the guy next to me was a guitar player and we got talking and I mentioned for years I wanted and asked to buy the pastor’s late 80s early 90s telecaster man o loved that thing back when , and I started talking about my takamine and Dennis the pastor said “ you never know that takamine might be worth my telecaster I haven’t played it in years. I’ll get pictures to show you” it is a Mexican telecaster but I’m not much of a acoustic guy and he wants a different acoustic for church. I told him we could probably work things out .


----------



## JBFairthorne

Make sure you get fair value. No need to be making a….donation.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Make sure you get fair value. No need to be making a….donation.


Yeah I’ll definitely be doing research before I do any trades of any kind . And I don’t actually need a two telecasters


----------



## silvertonebetty

Wow that was weird watching a show where the sister falls in love with her brother. Only to find out he’s not her brother, I’m so lost what’s going on


----------



## Verne




----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> Wow that was weird watching a show where the sister falls in love with her brother. Only to find out he’s not her brother, I’m so lost what’s going on


Sorry I don't know what you're speaking about?


----------



## Milkman

MarkM said:


> Sorry I don't know what you're speaking about?



Joe Dirt?


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> Sorry I don't know what you're speaking about?


Some weird tv show that from word to wth really fast


----------



## silvertonebetty

So I’m not certain but I think I found the grave stone of my great grandfather. If I did he died in 1980 , the place wouldn’t be correct lower sackville, Halifax Nova Scotia. That’s where the biological uncle Chris is buried at and I think Jim lives there


----------



## SWLABR

Happens every time… get to the door at the exact same time as another dude going into a restaurant. I let him go ahead of me and as usual, he’s a dick who doesn’t know how to order, pays cash, and then argues with the employee about how much change he’s owed back. I get 1/2hr for lunch and this prick has burned up half of it before I can even order. 
This, this is why I try to always bring leftovers!


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Paul Running

Third cousin to Joe...the boogie board king, the one and only:


----------



## JBFairthorne

SWLABR said:


> Happens every time… get to the door at the exact same time as another dude going into a restaurant. I let him go ahead of me and as usual, he’s a dick who doesn’t know how to order, pays cash, and then argues with the employee about how much change he’s owed back. I get 1/2hr for lunch and this prick has burned up half of it before I can even order.
> This, this is why I try to always bring leftovers!


Self centred douchebag!

I recently had a similar incident while my son and I were in a Sobey’s. My son is waiting in line, he’s next, while I run to grab something else. I come back and some other lady is in front of him. He tells me she just wanted to check the price so I let her go. I don’t want to discourage a good deed so I let it go. Somehow, just checking the price on these cut flowers magically turns into buying them. Halfway through the transaction she decides she wants one more bunch and leaves the line while we stand and wait. She comes back and then proceeds to dig in her purse for money. She looks at me and says sorry I’m late for a funeral. I politely reply maybe you should have planned ahead…but it’s okay. It’s your world, we’re just living in it. She leaves without so much as a thank you. I hollered you’re welcome as she was heading out the door. I should add that we also only had a couple of items, not a huge cartload.

Selfish, self absorbed people who think their needs somehow are more important than anyone else’s really piss me off.


----------



## SWLABR

That seems to be every trip I take the the grocery store!! ha, ha...


----------



## Paul Running

We usually grocery shop early in the morning, much more enjoyable. The NoFrills in our town has a special time that's right up my alley:


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/arnprior-grocery-sensory-sensitivity-1.5004494


----------



## silvertonebetty

Hmm


Paul Running said:


> We usually grocery shop early in the morning, much more enjoyable. The NoFrills in our town has a special time that's right up my alley:
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/arnprior-grocery-sensory-sensitivity-1.5004494


 Being autistic I think this is great . I often have my big headphones to help with Sensory issues noise. I find for me it’s mostly textures and surprisingly the dishwashing actually helps not being grossed out like at first. So cool for them for doing something like this


----------



## Verne

Along the same lines, but my fiancé and I were standing in line at a Tim Hortons in a mall and this woman steps in front of us into the smallest of gap between us and the person in front of us. She turns back to me when I say “excuse me” and she says “oh I’m sorry”. I simply replied “no you’re not. If you were you wouldn’t have done it in the first place”. She exited the line and went to the back. Normally my fiancé doesn’t like when I use my non-filtered vocal retorts, but the woman deserved it.


----------



## cheezyridr

i went to rally's/checkers for lunch one day, and the girl gave me $1.85 too much change. i repeated the math to her, handed back the extra money, and was bout to put the car in gear when she tried to hand me a $5 bill. i said "no, we're straight now, that's your money." she yelled JUST TAKE IT, THERE ARE OTHER CARS BEHIND YOU!!!
so i took it and drove away. i tried to be honest, and failed


----------



## JBFairthorne

silvertonebetty said:


> Hmm
> 
> Being autistic I think this is great . I often have my big headphones to help with Sensory issues noise. I find for me it’s mostly textures and surprisingly the dishwashing actually helps not being grossed out like at first. So cool for them for doing something like this


I stick my hands in some pretty disgusting goo almost daily. Trust me you get used to it. Just make sure you wear appropriate gloves. Safety first.

It could be worse, at least once or twice a year I end up taking a green jelly goo eavestrough water shower while trying to make repairs 22 feet up an extension ladder. Good times!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m sitting here thinking I thought I was buying the fender to replace the Mesa . Now after having the fender I realized what it was about the Mesa I loved and how much I would have kicked my but if I would have gotten rid of it . I remember the day I first saw it in buddy’s basement covered in dust and just knowing I needed it and how hard I worked to get it only to almost throw it away. Now I need one more amp then I’ll have my three dream amps. My Mesa , the fender and sometime I’ll get an ac30 or ac15 when the time is right. I have two out of three dream guitars a telecaster and a guild starfire and some day I might get a real lesPaul but first thing first , I need to get my own pedal board but one pedal at a time . I have recently discovered there’s a lot more than this does this to making a functional board so I guess I can throw my list of pedals out the window and do more research on what style pedals will better fit my amps . For example a dirty Shirley ( mid gain) overdrive would be good for the fender being a low gain amp but not for the Mesa that want to break up its self now that I can play it a decent volume. Yeah the over driven sounds in the lead channel is amazing so either a low gain or boost will get that od sound I’m looking for .


----------



## Guitar101

I think you're a weightlifter so you'll be fine with the Fender Twin Reverb. If I remember correctly, their pretty heavy. Great amps though.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Guitar101 said:


> I think you're a weightlifter so you'll be fine with the Fender Twin Reverb. If I remember correctly, their pretty heavy. Great amps though.


They are pretty heavy I must say 😂


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve been wanting to get in contact with someone but I lost his number a while ago and I’m not sure how to find it . I wonder if I contacted Chris from long and McQuade in chtown if he could get him to text me 😂. I want a visit 😂


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Five feet four. Why?


----------



## Lola

Anyone see this 🥰🥰🥰🥰


Guys please subscribe our channel🥺🥺🥺🥺




youtube.com


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Five feet four. Why?


Huh?


----------



## Lola




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman

I asked the waiter "do you have frog legs?"

But of course, he replied.

So I told him, wear nice pants, nobody will notice.


----------



## Mooh

Hahaha...


----------



## jayoldschool

The 90s Ford V8 logo on one of the most iconic styled cars of all time is stupid. Imagine owning a 59 Caddy... standing next to it... and thinking, "boy, this thing could use just one more thing on it!"



Lola said:


> View attachment 381395


----------



## SWLABR

jayoldschool said:


> The 90s Ford V8 logo on one of the most iconic styled cars of all time is stupid. Imagine owning a 59 Caddy... standing next to it... and thinking, "boy, this thing could use just one more thing on it!"


I think this might be legit. Years ago, when Ford retooled the T-Bird… say, 1998/99 it looked remarkably similar to an old one. I saw an actual old one on bricks a guy was restoring and it had the exact same badge, on the exact same spot. I think that’s old/new/old again.

But I am no car guy, so this may be wildly inaccurate, and coincidental.


----------



## Grainslayer

Lola said:


> View attachment 381395


Those v8 badges are factory ford v8 explorer


----------



## Paul Running

The badge in question?


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m glad to see my blood pressure is going back to normal. It was staying close to 150/100 range for two or three days today it’s down to 114/85. It be nice if that bottom number went down to 75 again but life is good even though there’s stuff we can’t control


----------



## jayoldschool

2007 2008 2009 2010 TRAC V8 EMBLEM BADGE - 2PCS | eBay


2007 2008 2009 2010 FROD EXPLORER & SPORT TRAC V8 EMBLEM BADGE - 2PCS. Simple install: Peel backing from back of emblem and stick to a clean surface. Material: Made of high quality abs plastic.



www.ebay.com





No place on a 59 Caddy...


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> The badge in question?
> View attachment 381439


Ford v8


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m glad to see my blood pressure is going back to normal. It was staying close to 150/100 range for two or three days today it’s down to 114/85. It be nice if that bottom number went down to 75 again but life is good even though there’s stuff we can’t control


Are you on any blood pressure medication?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> Are you on any blood pressure medication?


Yes I am . The last week was really stressful and my sleep has been somewhat off . But the last three days I’ve felt fine and not a bit anxious. I’d hate to know what I would have been if I wouldn’t have taken the meds


----------



## SWLABR

jayoldschool said:


> 2007 2008 2009 2010 TRAC V8 EMBLEM BADGE - 2PCS | eBay
> 
> 
> 2007 2008 2009 2010 FROD EXPLORER & SPORT TRAC V8 EMBLEM BADGE - 2PCS. Simple install: Peel backing from back of emblem and stick to a clean surface. Material: Made of high quality abs plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No place on a 59 Caddy...


Yes… a Caddy. I was thinking T-Bird.

See, I know jack about cars.


----------



## silvertonebetty

So I guess Mesa boogie didn’t think their name over well lol


----------



## Verne




----------



## Jim DaddyO

silvertonebetty said:


> Yes I am . The last week was really stressful and my sleep has been somewhat off . But the last three days I’ve felt fine and not a bit anxious. I’d hate to know what I would have been if I wouldn’t have taken the meds


I'm on blood pressure meds too. I went and picked up a refill today. I told the pharmacist that I thought they were supposed to prevent me from having a stroke, not give me one with the price of them...lol


----------



## MarkM

jayoldschool said:


> The 90s Ford V8 logo on one of the most iconic styled cars of all time is stupid. Imagine owning a 59 Caddy... standing next to it... and thinking, "boy, this thing could use just one more thing on it!"


Ever been to Cuba, they will stick anything shiny on any car!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jim DaddyO said:


> I'm on blood pressure meds too. I went and picked up a refill today. I told the pharmacist that I thought they were supposed to prevent me from having a stroke, not give me one with the price of them...lol


Yeah one joy of being on fa the have that covered


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Huh?


Random!

No more


No less.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> View attachment 381395


The 1959 elderodo baritz custom is my all time dream car . Dive it low and slow , candy apple red , white leather seats and fuzzy dice and the top down. Did you know that they had electric seats that moved up/down back/forward and heated! Powered windows and doors, heat/ac and radio . The gas lid was under the tail light if I remember correctly. The turbine inspired taillights are just dreamy


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> The 1959 elderodo baritz custom is my all time dream car . Dive it low and slow , candy apple red , white leather seats and fuzzy dice and the top down. Did you know that they had electric seats that moved up/down back/forward and heated! Powered windows and doors, heat/ac and radio . The gas lid was under the tail light if I remember correctly. The turbine inspired taillights are just dreamy
> View attachment 381497


the worrisome part is that instead of a pic of the car you love so much, you posted a purple unicorn with a rainbow horn


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> the worrisome part is that instead of a pic of the car you love so much, you posted a purple unicorn with a rainbow horn


Yeah I know. I wasn’t expecting that I thought it would just be something little. Then I was like what ever


----------



## Paul Running

Jim DaddyO said:


> I'm on blood pressure meds too. I went and picked up a refill today. I told the pharmacist that I thought they were supposed to prevent me from having a stroke, not give me one with the price of them...lol


Yeah, one of the main reasons why I looked forward to 65...ridiculously priced for a little pill.


----------



## Lola

Does anyone follow Jordan Peterson on Youtube? He teaches at U of T. He’s a professor of Psychology and a clinical psychologist.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Does anyone follow Jordan Peterson on Youtube? He teaches at U of T. He’s a professor of Psychology and a clinical psychologist.


i watch his stuff sometimes. i don't always agree, but most times i do. i first learned of him when he began to speak out against the ridiculous pronoun marxism


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Does anyone follow Jordan Peterson on Youtube? He teaches at U of T. He’s a professor of Psychology and a clinical psychologist.


Look up Christopher Hitchens.

You might find him interesting, maybe not so much if you're religious.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## silvertonebetty

Here at work early for a meal and I can’t help but wonder how it will differ between a regular day with the new holiday. I’m also wondering how long I’ll have to wait for my new pedals


----------



## silvertonebetty

Wow what a busy morning non stop . A group of people I know came in and only left 3 spots for anyone else. Now I’m on a 30 minute break .


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> Wow what a busy morning non stop . A group of people I know came in and only left 3 spots for anyone else. Now I’m on a 30 minute break .


Enjoy your break! 
What is the on the menu? 
Any link to a website of where you are working?


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Enjoy your break!
> What is the on the menu?
> Any link to a website of where you are working?


I am enjoying it lol 



https://m.facebook.com/MapleHouseBakeryandCafe/menu/?ref=page_internal&__nodl&refsrc=deprecated&_rdr





https://m.facebook.com/MapleHouseBakeryandCafe/?__nodl&refsrc=deprecated&ref=external%3Awww.google.ca&_rdr


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> I am enjoying it lol
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/MapleHouseBakeryandCafe/menu/?ref=page_internal&__nodl&refsrc=deprecated&_rdr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/MapleHouseBakeryandCafe/?__nodl&refsrc=deprecated&ref=external%3Awww.google.ca&_rdr


Thanks! I'm getting hungry reading this...LOL


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Thanks! I'm getting hungry reading this...LOL
> View attachment 381649


I like the big chunk .
2 eggs 
Three meats of choice ( sausage, ham ,bologna and bacon)
Hash browns (home fries)
And toast .

I normally get over easy, bacon ,bologna x2


----------



## Paul Running

How are the pies? the coconut cream.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> How are the pies? the coconut cream.


I like ‘em . They actually gave us one last week


----------



## zontar

Oh, just wondering.


----------



## Lola

Day 3 of relentless migraines. 25 years of this crap, medications and supreme suffering. It’s getting much more difficult to deal with this as I get older. I am at the end of my rope with this. I think I have spent 1/2 my adult life in bed. Such a waste of time that I will never get back.


----------



## Mooh

Mooh became a grandfather for the first time yesterday. All are happy and healthy.

What a great feeling!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> Mooh became a grandfather for the first time yesterday. All are happy and healthy.
> 
> What a great feeling!


Congrats


----------



## silvertonebetty

I feel like I’m missing a plexi style amp lol


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> Mooh became a grandfather for the first time yesterday. All are happy and healthy.
> 
> What a great feeling!


Congratulations to the parents and grandparents! 
Happy Birthday to the little one.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Mooh said:


> Mooh became a grandfather for the first time yesterday. All are happy and healthy.
> 
> What a great feeling!


Congratulations. Have fun with them. I miss mine, don't see them much with the distances involved.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I spent the day with my sisters and the nephew


----------



## Mooh

Jim DaddyO said:


> Congratulations. Have fun with them. I miss mine, don't see them much with the distances involved.


They're in Ottawa and I'm in Goderich, so I guess I will feel the same. Already had a video call though!


----------



## Paul Running

Our grand daughter is in Wellington, New Zealand. The last 3 years have been strictly by the screen, better than nothing...maybe some day.


----------



## cheezyridr

Mooh said:


> Mooh became a grandfather for the first time yesterday. All are happy and healthy.
> 
> What a great feeling!












grandkids are WAAAAYY more fun than kids! now for the most important question of all:

are you gonna be a grandpop, or a pop-pop?


----------



## Milkman

I always wanted to be Grampy or Grampa. That's what we called our grandfathers when I was growing up.


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> I always wanted to be Grampy or Grampa. That's what we called our grandfathers when I was growing up.


I already get called Pops, so...Pops.


----------



## MarkM

Congrats @Mooh! It's really great, we have had 3 7/8 grandsons in the last two years, one just left after a three visit. This Grampa is tired!


----------



## Mooh

Thanks guys. We bought an apple tree to commemorate the event. She'll be the apple of our eye.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Mooh said:


> Thanks guys. We bought an apple tree to commemorate the event. She'll be the apple of our eye.


In 1995 my mom came home to find dad planting a couple of trees. She asked what he was doing and he said she had been in the country for 50 years (came over as a war bride from England) so he decided to plant a couple of trees to honour that. She asked what kind of trees they were to which he said "Flowering crabs"...lol. They were crab apple trees. Had a lot of good jelly from those trees, but I stil remember dad's sense of humour.


----------



## cheezyridr

apple trees always make me think of an old movie from the 40's called "on borrowed time". a crazy film, i doubt there were alot of movies that dark, back in those days. but when i think of kids, i think of two songs


----------



## mhammer

Mooh said:


> Mooh became a grandfather for the first time yesterday. All are happy and healthy.
> 
> What a great feeling!


One of the more popular bumper stickers when we lived in Victoria was "If I had known grandchildren were this much fun, I would have had them first".

My own folks never got to experience it, and I strongly doubt I will, either, although many of my closest friends are grandparents now. Thankfully, much like playful rambunctious dogs in other people's homes, one can experience the thrills indirectly. Congrats to Mooh.


----------



## Mooh

cheezyridr said:


> apple trees always make me think of an old movie from the 40's called "on borrowed time". a crazy film, i doubt there were alot of movies that dark, back in those days. but when i think of kids, i think of two songs


We had a beautiful apple tree in our yard for 17 years or so, planted it not long after buying the place. We made tons of sauce, and pies, and generally gave many away. A tornado destroyed it ten years ago and it took until now to replace it. Can't wait to harvest apples again. Might pursuade the bride to get a pear and/or cherry tree too, since we're on a renewed self-sufficiency kick.


----------



## Mooh

mhammer said:


> One of the more popular bumper stickers when we lived in Victoria was "If I had known grandchildren were this much fun, I would have had them first".
> 
> My own folks never got to experience it, and I strongly doubt I will, either, although many of my closest friends are grandparents now. Thankfully, much like playful rambunctious dogs in other people's homes, one can experience the thrills indirectly. Congrats to Mooh.


Thanks for that mhammer, much appreciated. This is the daughter who worked in your building for a time, and also co-incidentally lived in Victoria (UVic for her masters) prior to Ottawa.


----------



## mhammer

Mooh said:


> Thanks for that mhammer, much appreciated. This is the daughter who worked in your building for a time, and also co-incidentally lived in Victoria (UVic for her masters) prior to Ottawa.


Teeny tiny world.

We planted a honeycrisp apple tree on the lawn last fall, to replace the crabapple tree that was dead, dead, so dead the woodpeckers had lost interest. We were told not to expect any fruit for a few years, but low and behold we got around a dozen and a half apples this year. They're not huge (lunch-kit size), but man are they tasty and juicy! I can't recall ever eating an apple with such an intense flavour. Looking forward to next year and the year after that. It would do my heart good to be able to walk over to the office of the school behind us with a big basket of fruit for the kids.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Well this weekend turned out to be busy but good.
Yesterday I went to summerside with my sister and little nephew Holland who’s 11 months and my friend Jordan figured he’d drive three hours on his pedal bike to visit and got here after 7pm so he ended staying the night . I went over to bug my neighbour and my brother and his family were visiting and they bought me lunch . And I got to see the two nieces. Lilly is almost three and maya 7 months . Now I’m off with my brother to go apple picking with the girls


----------



## Guitar101

mhammer said:


> One of the more popular bumper stickers when we lived in Victoria was "If I had known grandchildren were this much fun, I would have had them first".
> 
> My own folks never got to experience it, and I strongly doubt I will, either, although many of my closest friends are grandparents now. Thankfully, much like playful rambunctious dogs in other people's homes, one can experience the thrills indirectly. Congrats to Mooh.


Just tell the kids if they don't soon get working on giving your grandchildren, you're going to adopt and leave the adopted kids all your money.


----------



## Diablo




----------



## BlueRocker

Sold an archtop that I hated today - for over my asking price. Woo!


----------



## Grainslayer

Diablo said:


> View attachment 381903


I bought a v6/auto pinto for 50 bucks once.That car was so much fun.Total burn out machine.We ended up taking it to a motocross track and got huge air with it..Its life ended that day.😄


----------



## zontar

What did you do in college? Study physical education?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Bikes mostly…


----------



## cheezyridr

Mooh said:


> We had a beautiful apple tree in our yard for 17 years or so, planted it not long after buying the place. We made tons of sauce, and pies, and generally gave many away. A tornado destroyed it ten years ago and it took until now to replace it. Can't wait to harvest apples again. Might pursuade the bride to get a pear and/or cherry tree too, since we're on a renewed self-sufficiency kick.


might want to consider an asian/korean pear tree. the pears are big, and they are sooooo good. me personally, i like them much better than any other kind




Grainslayer said:


> I bought a v6/auto pinto for 50 bucks once.That car was so much fun.Total burn out machine.We ended up taking it to a motocross track and got huge air with it..Its life ended that day.😄


i used to live near a guy who put a seriously worked 351w in a pinto. he didn't do any other mods besides fat tires. he stomped the gas, and bent the car. that ended that, pretty quick.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> might want to consider an asian/korean pear tree. the pears are big, and they are sooooo good. me personally, i like them much better than any other kind


It may be different with pear tress, but I have no luck with pears. They seem to have two states: hard as a rock and inedible, or sandy and mushy, with nothing in between. It's like there is this 1hr period between the two states when they're perfect to eat and I keep missing it.


----------



## JBFairthorne

mhammer said:


> It may be different with pear tress, but I have no luck with pears. They seem to have two states: hard as a rock and inedible, or sandy and mushy, with nothing in between. It's like there is this 1hr period between the two states when they're perfect to eat and I keep missing it.


I have the same problem with peaches.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> It may be different with pear tress, but I have no luck with pears. They seem to have two states: hard as a rock and inedible, or sandy and mushy, with nothing in between. It's like there is this 1hr period between the two states when they're perfect to eat and I keep missing it.


then you absolutely need to try asian pears. they're entirely different from what you're used to 

pears you're used to:









asian pear:










the skin is way different. you don't eat the skin. the fruit inside is also different than regular pears. it doesn't so the hard/mushy thing. if you eat one of these, they'll be your favorite i almost guarantee. right now the season for them is just getting started. try one, you'll be glad you did


----------



## mhammer

Are those the same thing as what gets called "Ya" pears?

I should note that I have somewhat better luck with Forelle pears, those smaller ones that have some red in the skin. They also don't remain optimal nearly as long as apples or oranges, but at least it's not an eyeblink like Bartlett or Bosc pears.


----------



## Lola

The rain is really heavy 4:22 am. Listening to a torrential downpour. I can’t believe how loud it is. The rain woke me up! Hopefully it will lull me back to sleep.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> then you absolutely need to try asian pears. they're entirely different from what you're used to
> 
> pears you're used to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asian pear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the skin is way different. you don't eat the skin. the fruit inside is also different than regular pears. it doesn't so the hard/mushy thing. if you eat one of these, they'll be your favorite i almost guarantee. right now the season for them is just getting started. try one, you'll be glad you did


Had them before and they are the Rolls Royce of pears. Lol Not like a pear but like a pear. It’s hard to explain. I think their texture and mouth feel are my fav! I have had the other kind of pears. These were a bit of a surprise when I first tasted them. Try ‘em I guarantee you will enjoy them.


----------



## Mooh

So, unable to stop ourselves, we bought a Bartlett pear tree yesterday. We like Bartletts. Also got a red currant bush, we already have a black currant bush.

Regarding peach trees. When we moved here, a very elderly neighbour couple had peach trees and she would hobble over with a fresh pie "for the children" on occasion. They ended up giving us two trees which survived until a combination of weather and garden redesign took them out. The peaches were amazing, though the window for harvesting was small, and care was kind of fussy compared to the apple tree.


----------



## bzrkrage

I miss rain….


Lola said:


> The rain is really heavy 4:22 am. Listening to a torrential downpour. I can’t believe how loud it is. The rain woke me up! Hopefully it will lull me back to sleep.


----------



## LanceT

bzrkrage said:


> I miss rain….


If you move to the coast of BC, you'll be missing the sun for 6 months.


----------



## mhammer

Mooh said:


> So, unable to stop ourselves, we bought a Bartlett pear tree yesterday. We like Bartletts. Also got a red currant bush, we already have a black currant bush.
> 
> Regarding peach trees. When we moved here, a very elderly neighbour couple had peach trees and she would hobble over with a fresh pie "for the children" on occasion. They ended up giving us two trees which survived until a combination of weather and garden redesign took them out. The peaches were amazing, though the window for harvesting was small, and care was kind of fussy compared to the apple tree.


I like Bartletts too. But like I say, I just don't have any luck with them. It's not the fruit itself, but rather how it has been stored, shipped, etc. If one can simply pluck a nice one right off the tree, you sidestep all of that.

Good eatin' to ya, Mooh. And now, finding a ripe one and handing it to your grandchild is a pleasure waiting for you.


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> then you absolutely need to try asian pears. they're entirely different from what you're used to
> 
> pears you're used to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asian pear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the skin is way different. you don't eat the skin. the fruit inside is also different than regular pears. it doesn't so the hard/mushy thing. if you eat one of these, they'll be your favorite i almost guarantee. right now the season for them is just getting started. try one, you'll be glad you did


I've tried them, they're good, but I prefer Bartlett pears.

variety in food is good thing though.


----------



## Paul Running

A serious-look to a young EVH:


----------



## SWLABR

Word pronunciations always amaze me. We all use them, but can't agree on the way it's supposed to sound. 

We are applying some updated decals to our delivery trucks. 

"dee-kals"
deh-kles"

Which way do you say it??


----------



## allthumbs56

SWLABR said:


> Word pronunciations always amaze me. We all use them, but can't agree on the way it's supposed to sound.
> 
> We are applying some updated decals to our delivery trucks.
> 
> "dee-kals"
> deh-kles"
> 
> Which way do you say it??


The latter. Spelled "Decals" - just as you did. The former sounds a little more Southern to me. (I tried to say re*ne*k but it got edited out????)


----------



## Grainslayer

SWLABR said:


> Which way do you say it??


I call them Stickers


----------



## JBFairthorne

Dee…


----------



## greco

SWLABR said:


> Which way do you say it??


"deh-kles"


----------



## Verne

Waterslide


----------



## Mooh

Deckles, rhymes with freckles.


----------



## Grainslayer

Verne said:


> Waterslide


What if there is no water involved?


----------



## allthumbs56

Grainslayer said:


> What if there is no water involved?


Peel n' Stick


----------



## cheezyridr

anyone who says deh-kuls is wrong, and it's annoying. they're doing it on purpose, and it's ok to step on their foot. 
it's dee-kals. that's the right way to say it. while we're at it, a roll of toilet paper unrolls from the front, not the back.
you put in the cereal first, then pour the milk. anyone who puts the milk in first is a bastard, and you can pour salt in their bowl when they aren't looking.


----------



## SWLABR

cheezyridr said:


> anyone who says deh-kuls is wrong, and it's annoying. they're doing it on purpose, and it's ok to step on their foot.
> it's dee-kals. that's the right way to say it. while we're at it, a roll of toilet paper unrolls from the front, not the back.
> you put in the cereal first, then pour the milk. anyone who puts the milk in first is a bastard, and you can pour salt in their bowl when they aren't looking.


Yes! Dee
Yes, paper over the top like a waterfall 

Does anyone actually put milk first? They deserve more than just the addition of salt!


----------



## silvertonebetty

My favourite way to cook hamburgers is in the oven . 425 for 15 minutes on each side will leave them really juicy but yet fully cooked .


----------



## JBFairthorne

Baked burger? Crazy talk. Make a meat loaf. 

Bbq or flame grilled burgers all the way. In a pinch, pan fry.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Baked burger? Crazy talk. Make a meat loaf.
> 
> Bbq or flame grilled burgers all the way. In a pinch, pan fry.


I guess it’s a burger size meatloaf


----------



## Paul M

silvertonebetty said:


> My favourite way to cook hamburgers is in the oven . 425 for 15 minutes on each side will leave them really juicy but yet fully cooked .


30 minutes? Either your burger is 2 inches thick, or you like them _really_ well done. I cook at 500* on a pellet grill, 6.5 minutes per side. Fresh patties, about 1" thick.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul M said:


> 30 minutes? Either your burger is 2 inches thick, or you like them _really_ well done. I cook at 500* on a pellet grill, 6.5 minutes per side. Fresh patties, about 1" thick.


Really thick


----------



## SWLABR

silvertonebetty said:


> Really thick


Sooooooo.... _meatloaf_.


----------



## MarkM

I just realized that I have not had meatloaf in 20+ years? I have a hankering early this Tuesday morning for meatloaf. Any good recipes out there?


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> anyone who says deh-kuls is wrong, and it's annoying. they're doing it on purpose, and it's ok to step on their foot.
> it's dee-kals. that's the right way to say it. while we're at it, a roll of toilet paper unrolls from the front, not the back.
> you put in the cereal first, then pour the milk. anyone who puts the milk in first is a bastard, and you can pour salt in their bowl when they aren't looking.


Dee Kals always sounded wrong to me so even if it IS correct, I tend to avoid pronounciations that sound off, so I'll keep calling them deh-kuls.

As for the TP thing, we'll have to agree to disagree on that one.

If you have kids or cats, you unroll from the back. Otherwise it's a great toy. Always nice to find half a roll of TP coiled up on the floor....

As for cereal, that's probably one of the worst foods for hidden sugar.

Even frigging shreddies, which look like pure wheat, are LOADED with sugar.

Milk first or second doesn't matter. It's mostly shit.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I love how some people are so “educated” about Covid and how it works. I was talking to the manager about the new rules with the vaccine passport and the manager told me “I would need one for the store” and the person I was talking to this morning said “yes you will it’s non essential” like what so she knows more than management don’t make me laugh. Yes I know there’s a chance down the road if might happen but not right now . Also I can’t wait for my doctors note to come in the mail so I can still do stuff. Not that I do anything to begin with


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Even frigging shreddies, which look like pure wheat, are LOADED with sugar.
> 
> Milk first or second doesn't matter. *It's mostly shit.*


Well, _that_ we can agree on. But you still have to put cereal in before the milk.._.man_! ha, ha.. get it?? I make joke!


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Well, _that_ we can agree on. But you still have to put cereal in before the milk.._.man_! ha, ha.. get it?? I make joke!



Ok, that's not bad.

I was shocked when I started reading the ingredients on major brands of cereal. They soak most of it in liquid sugar. I understand they're trying to sell product, but at what cost?


----------



## Paul Running

When you mentioned cereal this came to mind:


----------



## Paul Running

Good ole Jethro Bodine


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I had to get tested and man what a weird feeling and I can only be tested twice a week so yeah not fun but could be worse


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Today I had to get tested and man what a weird feeling and I can only be tested twice a week so yeah not fun but could be worse


I've never been tested.

Just got the shots.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> I've never been tested.
> 
> Just got the shots.


I would if I could but I’m not allowed. Can’t even get the flue shot


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> I would if I could but I’m not allowed. Can’t even get the flue shot


I see. Well, be careful.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> I see. Well, be careful.


Yeah I will , I don’t normally go out to events or anything crazy . My friends want to have a potluck but I’m not going Because I don’t feel comfortable doing so . If you can’t have one at a church I don’t think you should be having one


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


>


Where’d you get my brothers photo from


----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

silvertonebetty said:


> I would if I could but I’m not allowed. Can’t even get the flue shot


Allergic reactions? Immune system?


----------



## silvertonebetty

allthumbs56 said:


> Allergic reactions? Immune system?


I had guillain barre syndrome when I was three and within 30 minutes of my infant needles I was on life support. Then left in a chair for a year and was told by the doctors at the iwk I couldn’t take vaccine so i haven’t had any since


----------



## keto

silvertonebetty said:


> I had guillain barre syndrome when I was three and within 30 minutes of my infant needles I was on life support. Then left in a chair for a year and was told by the doctors at the iwk I couldn’t take vaccine so i haven’t had any since


You could talk to your current doc about the situation maybe, have they run allergy tests on you in adulthood (you don't have to answer, we don't need your med. history)


----------



## silvertonebetty

keto said:


> You could talk to your current doc about the situation maybe, have they run allergy tests on you in adulthood (you don't have to answer, we don't need your med. history)


Actually funny you mentioned that be that’s what I did last week 😂 the biggest thing with gbs is they don’t know what the exact cause of it just that it’s linked with vaccines some how


----------



## Verne

WOOHOOO!!! Literally, just now, I got a delivery containing the brand new just released today Dave Grohl book. "Dave Grohl -The Storyteller" I will be starting this tonight.


----------



## Verne

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm !!!!!!!!!!!!! I mean, really?!? Does this not sound as appealing as olive flavoured pudding?? (Which I hope does not truly exist)


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm !!!!!!!!!!!!! I mean, really?!? Does this not sound as appealing as olive flavoured pudding?? (Which I hope does not truly exist)
> 
> View attachment 382323


What


----------



## Paul Running

Verne said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm !!!!!!!!!!!!! I mean, really?!? Does this not sound as appealing as olive flavoured pudding?? (Which I hope does not truly exist)
> 
> View attachment 382323


Looks like you have your evening planned: a good book and some tasty snacks.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> View attachment 382326


That is awesome.


----------



## silvertonebetty

One of thee pedals are in and I came with all the box candy including stickers. I may actually get a Stencil and get my name spray painted in the front of the flight case


----------



## Mooh

A friendly guy from UPS delivered my StringTech this afternoon. I've been putting off the purchase for years, and borrowing a friend's just as long. Works the charm.






StringTech.net







stringtech.net


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> View attachment 382443
> 
> 
> A friendly guy from UPS delivered my StringTech this afternoon. I've been putting off the purchase for years, and borrowing a friend's just as long. Works the charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StringTech.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stringtech.net


Have you met Mike at his little shop in Stratford? He is an amazing fellow to talk to!


----------



## Mooh

@greco No I haven't met Mike at his shop, just elsewhere. ;-)


----------



## silvertonebetty

Anyone know if Canada post has a strike or something. I’ve had two pedals sitting at two different post offices, maybe I’m being impatient because I just want my pedals


----------



## JBFairthorne

They’ll get moving again. Be patient.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> They’ll get moving again. Be patient.


Kind of funny my phone updated and the flint is a different Provence so I wonder if they got sent and not scanned in


----------



## JBFairthorne

It’s a mystery….wrapped in an enigma.


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

My foot is really sore tonight. I was moving my amps around to find a missing screwdriver to test out my compressor pedal when I accidentally knocked over the twin reverb and it landed on my foot . Owe her


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

My delay pedal was in nb early this morning so I should have it at luch


----------



## Verne




----------



## Diablo




----------



## Diablo




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Doing some demo in the basement of the chapel where I have my shop. There was once a couple of bathrooms down there (found a few porno mags from the late '60's in the ceiling months ago) that were decommissioned. The floor was raised and that's what I am working on. Anyway, you don't find too many trees these days that you can get a 15" wide board out of these days. Unfortunately they are unsalvageable. About 7 million nails in them and most are splitting apart as I remove them.


----------



## Kenmac

Diablo said:


>


A friend of mine sent me the link to that the other night. There was a lot of work put into that video.


----------



## Milkman

Why do people like trolls? Strange. Like a train wreck I suppose.


----------



## SWLABR

Diablo said:


>


Very clever.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## silvertonebetty

For those who are wondering how an Covid exemption pass works this is the email response from public health and safety.









but what makes no sense is my note doesn’t come directly from my family doctor but a neurologist. I’d hope that a neurologist knows more than a er doctor. I guess this is how things work. I told her that it was from a neurologist and not my family doctor and that my family doctor is presently on vacation. So now I’m just waiting for a response.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Apparently you still need a designated form filled out. If your exemption is legitimate then you should have no problem.


----------



## silvertonebetty

On a positive note my delay pedal should be in today because it was in summerside this morning and then there will only be the flint to come in. So I’ll have reverb , tremolo, delay and a compressor


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Apparently you still need a designated form filled out. If your exemption is legitimate then you should have no problem.


Yeah I’m not worried just a little annoyed and I’d figured I’d post it in case someone else was trying to get an exemption pass . It would have been nice to know this a couple weeks ago when I was talking to my doctor


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Yeah I’m not worried just a little annoyed and I’d figured I’d post it in case someone else was trying to get an exemption pass . It would have been nice to know this a couple weeks ago when I was talking to my doctor



I think they have to make it tough to get. Too many people these days take their science from social media and just don't want to get a shot.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> I think they have to make it tough to get. Too many people these days take their science from social media and just don't want to get a shot.


Yeah I guess I haven’t thought of that . I tell you I think getting rid of Facebook I can only imagine how worked I’d be if that was all I was to see


----------



## Verne

Milkman said:


> I think they have to make it tough to get. Too many people these days take their science from social media and just don't want to get a shot.


There is a girl at work who I believe gets her info from social media platforms. She won't wear her mask over her nose because it causes more issues than it solves she says. She's been suspended twice for this. She won't get the vaccine because she wants to have children one day. HUH?!?! The vaccine will make her sterile now??!! WTF?!? So, Dr Google and the scientists on FB seem to have convinced her of all that is "wrong" with the vaccine. _head shake_

Did anybody question a tetanus shot that is good for 10yrs?? I don't recall that being a big societal issue like they've made the COVID vaccine into.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> There is a girl at work who I believe gets her info from social media platforms. She won't wear her mask over her nose because it causes more issues than it solves she says. She's been suspended twice for this. She won't get the vaccine because she wants to have children one day. HUH?!?! The vaccine will make her sterile now??!! WTF?!? So, Dr Google and the scientists on FB seem to have convinced her of all that is "wrong" with the vaccine. _head shake_
> 
> Did anybody question a tetanus shot that is good for 10yrs?? I don't recall that being a big societal issue like they've made the COVID vaccine into.


I have a family member who is trying to conceive. She was hesitant to get the vaccine because she had concerns about it affecting her fertility.

She has recently reconsidered based on the science and taken her first shot and is awaiting her second. People have to make those decisions on their own. You can't pressure them (well you can but it's not very effective).


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> . You can't poressure them (well you can but it's not very effective).


Sure you can... "_Do you like working here_?"


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Sure you can... "_Do you like working here_?"


Sure, in the context of work.

Try that with a family member who is resistant to getting the shots.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Sure, in the context of work.
> 
> Try that with a family member who is resistant to getting the shots.


I'm with you an workplaces and public places and in particular I'm gob smacked that anyone in health care or senior care would even hesitate.

If you work in one of those environments and refuse to get the shot without VERY good reasons (not religious or personal), you should be at home withOUT pay.


----------



## SWLABR

Quick driving question... 

You're driving in the left lane of the hwy... fast lane, _passing_ lane, and someone passes you. Do you move over afterwards?? 

How many cars have to pass you before you consider it's not them, it's you?? 

One car could be chalked up as a speed demon A-hole... but two or three????


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Quick driving question...
> 
> You're driving in the left lane of the hwy... fast lane, _passing_ lane, and someone passes you. Do you move over afterwards??
> 
> How many cars have to pass you before you consider it's not them, it's you??
> 
> One car could be chalked up as a speed demon A-hole... but two or three????



It's simple really.

If people are passing you on the right, you're in the wrong lane.


----------



## Milkman

Or in other words....

Lead, follow or get the F$%k out of the way.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Did you know it’s impossible to believe in nothing because in that case nothing because something


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Did you know it’s impossible to believe in nothing because in that case nothing because something


It doesn't matter what you believe.

Facts don't care.


----------



## SWLABR

silvertonebetty said:


> Did you know it’s impossible to believe in nothing because in that case nothing because something


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> Did you know it’s impossible to believe in nothing because in that case nothing because something


Schultz had that figured out a long time ago. lol


----------



## Diablo

SWLABR said:


> Quick driving question...
> 
> You're driving in the left lane of the hwy... fast lane, _passing_ lane, and someone passes you. Do you move over afterwards??
> 
> How many cars have to pass you before you consider it's not them, it's you??
> 
> One car could be chalked up as a speed demon A-hole... but two or three????


ya, I would take it as a hint and move over. People need to respect the passing lane, and not take it personally when someone wants to go by them. I like it. I usually think "Smoke 'em out" (ie police) as they go by.

Only exception would be if I was already going fast and gaining on cars in the other lane and some jerk was just even faster. its not the autobahn.


----------



## Milkman

Diablo said:


> ya, I would take it as a hint and move over. People need to respect the passing lane, and not take it personally when someone wants to go by them. I like it. I usually think "Smoke 'em out" (ie police) as they go by.
> 
> Only exception would be if I was already going fast and gaining on cars in the other lane and some jerk was just even faster. its not the autobahn.


Agreed. There are many who seem to think as long as they are going a few km over the posted limit, that gives them the right to block the passing lane.

If I'm moving faster than the lane to my right and there's really no opportunity for the guy who STILL insists on tailgating me to advance.......

And I also like seeing a guy zipping along faster than me to clear the cops.


----------



## SWLABR

Diablo said:


> ya, I would take it as a hint and move over. People need to respect the passing lane, and not take it personally when someone wants to go by them. I like it. I usually think "Smoke 'em out" (ie police) as they go by.
> 
> Only exception would be if I was already going fast and gaining on cars in the other lane and some jerk was just even faster. its not the autobahn.


100% agree. I always like it when (no matter what road) someone blows past me. That way I know I have a few kms of trouble free speeding. They are ahead, COP's will nab them, not me. Unless there are multiple COP's... 

If I'm cruising, and passing cars in the right lanes, and I see someone screaming up from behind, I move. Even if it slows me a bit, then get back in the passing lane. There are times when someone blows past me cause they came up zig-zagging through the lanes, and I figure there wasn't much I could have done. Oh well. But if ever I am approached, and I can see there are more like minded cars behind that one, hell ya... I move.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

They once called the left lane the "passing" lane. Pull into it, pass, get back to the right lane. It is one thing Americans get the gist of better than Canadians in my limited experience.


----------



## SWLABR

Jim DaddyO said:


> They once called the left lane the "passing" lane. Pull into it, pass, get back to the right lane. It is one thing Americans get the gist of better than Canadians in my limited experience.


Yes
They
Do!! 

For all the other stuff we give them flack for, they fully understand the rules of the left lane. 

I don't so much anymore, but I used to travel through Western NY State, into Pen a lot, and I was always impressed by that.


----------



## Diablo

Jim DaddyO said:


> They once called the left lane the "passing" lane. Pull into it, pass, get back to the right lane. It is one thing Americans get the gist of better than Canadians in my limited experience.


Europeans as well. At least France/Switzerland. its taken very seriously there.


----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


> They once called the left lane the "passing" lane. Pull into it, pass, get back to the right lane. It is one thing Americans get the gist of better than Canadians in my limited experience.



Sorry but as a person who (until Covid at least) drove many thousands of km every year in various US states, I have to disagree with this.

I have never seen as many or as bad of left lane bandits in Canada as I have in the States. 

It can be really bad through the Ohio valley.


----------



## allthumbs56

SWLABR said:


> How many cars have to pass you before you consider it's not them, it's you??


It's never, ever been me .............................. so it must be them


----------



## allthumbs56

Diablo said:


> Europeans as well. At least France/Switzerland. its taken very seriously there.


Except England - those jerks always seem to hog the left lane. 😖


----------



## silvertonebetty

The delay is in but no stickers to put on my road case though 😓


----------



## Diablo

allthumbs56 said:


> Except England - those jerks always seem to hog the left lane. 😖


----------



## silvertonebetty

So I just got home and tested the delay pedal out and wow just wow what a full sounding delay 100% worth the money and would recommend one


----------



## silvertonebetty

Apple pie


----------



## Mooh

Pie good.


----------



## Milkman

Hell Yeah.

Dang diabetes.......


----------



## BlueRocker

James T Kirk snaps a giant pink penis from the ceiling of a cave to defend himself...


----------



## silvertonebetty

Oh my word this pie is amazing


----------



## Verne




----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> Oh my word this pie is amazing


Yeah, trying to keep the drooling under control here...the dog doesn't know what's wrong with me.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle

Mooh said:


> View attachment 382822


Ah, pleasantly plump to keep you warm in bed during the winter.


----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> Ah, pleasantly plump to keep you warm in bed during the winter.


Thin may be in, but fat’s where it’s at.


----------



## SWLABR

For all the Rock bios I’ve read, (reading Bonham’s now) I have come across mention of drumming brothers Carmine and Vinny Appice a lot. But I have never heard their last name pronounced out loud. It could be pronounced A-piece or Ap-i-cee (the “i” short not long). Wikipedia is of little help, *Carmine Appice* (/ˈkɑːrmaɪn/ /æˈpiːs/,
Being of Italian decent, I think it’s the second one. But, who knows. They were born in the US, so their parents/grandparents could have “Americanized” it.

Anyone know??


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> It could be pronounced A-piece or Ap-i-cee


I think that Carmine used A-pi-chee while Vinny used A-piece. It may have been the other way around?
I remember watching a Much Music interview with one of them (can't recall which one) and he stated that.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> I think that Carmine used A-pi-chee while Vinny used A-piece. It may have been the other way around?
> I remember watching a Much Music interview with one of them (can't recall which one) and he stated that.


I didn’t consider it could be “chee” instead of “cee”.

There’s a third option… A-pee-chee. 
Like Don Ameche.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My friend asked and I where talking about budgeting and is it bad I can tell you roughly how much I spent all year on wants ?


----------



## zontar

Chemical engineering.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 382975


?? Did I miss something because I was sleeping?


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> ?? Did I miss something because I was sleeping?


I thought the same thing


----------



## laristotle

just random


----------



## Verne

Except this would be the CDN version.


----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> Except this would be the CDN version.
> 
> View attachment 383072



someone's gotta finally stand up and defend ol' les wheeler after all these years. it wasn't his fault. i think them turkeys mighta got into venus fly trap's stash...


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> someone's gotta finally stand up and defend ol' les wheeler after all these years. it wasn't his fault. i think them turkeys mighta got into venus fly trap's stash...


I think Johnny Fever had better shit.


----------



## silvertonebetty

What’s the other other half made of ?


----------



## zontar

Verne said:


> Except this would be the CDN version.
> 
> View attachment 383072


Apparently Alice Cooper thought the same thing about chickens...
And it happened in Canada...


----------



## Sneaky

An Outback towing an Outback parked out back at an Outback.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I guess I’m going for a lunch in few hours. It’s nice being back in O’Leary. I have a lot more freedom it feels like and the being invited out feels good too . And it’s nice being able to crank my amps up and have no complaints from anyone.


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> ... It’s nice being back in O’Leary...


Are you close to the potato museum?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> Are you close to the potato museum?


About 2km I actually didn’t figure it be that far lol. Probably a 15 minute walk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> Are you close to the potato museum?


I’m not sure if you’ve ever been there but they have two sides to the museum. Ones all farming and the other is actually town history. The have an iron lung in there ! It’s actually pretty cool and my friend’s grandfather donated a bunch of tractors there when he sold his farm


----------



## silvertonebetty

This is exciting!


----------



## SWLABR

Sneaky said:


> An Outback towing an Outback parked out back at an Outback.


A little redundant, don’t ya think??


----------



## zontar

Did a little bike riding, though.


----------



## SWLABR

zontar said:


> Did a little bike riding, though.


Huh… me too. Used to be on my bike a minimum of 5 days a weeks. Injuries and life got in the way and now I’m barely on it. My wife just bought one of those “assisted” bikes. We tried it out. She on her powered, me on my KHS. I didn’t do too bad, ha, ha!! Gotta get back up to my old stamina.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My strymon flint is in summerside


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s far to noisy this morning.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

mall three pedals are in


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> mall three pedals are in
> 
> View attachment 383233


i hope you're having a blast right now, twisting knobs and making eardrums bleed


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> i hope you're having a blast right now, twisting knobs and making eardrums bleed


I was messing around with them at lunch time since the ones from the offices above my guitar room leave for their smoke break . I had a speaker call with a fiend who thinks it sounds absolutely amazing as is , although I think next month I’ll get chorus and Od because I’m fairly happy with the way they are setup. I didn’t really need to anything to pedals they where set up amazingly when I got them 😂


----------



## cheezyridr

if there is 2 things i absolutely love in this world, it's straight up rock and roll. i just stumbled across these ladies, and got sucked into a half a dozen really kick ass songs. i love the video for it too


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I was checking on how much I save on the long and McQuade site for buying used and accidentally ordered $2885.99 worth of gear . I must say that was the quickest call to hq I’ve ever made and they laughed at me and fixed the oops 😬. I also found out I saved almost $1400 before taxes so far for buying used . I’m thinking I need to start marking stuff down so this doesn’t happen again


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


i've been a huge thundermother fan for a few years now. fillipa is one of my favorite players. i like emily the best though, because every time you see her, she always looks like she's having the best time


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> accidentally ordered $2885.99 worth of gear .


"accidentally"


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> "accidentally"


Yeah mom laughed and I thought I was going to die when I saw the empty cart 😂


----------



## davetcan

SWLABR said:


> Huh… me too. Used to be on my bike a minimum of 5 days a weeks. Injuries and life got in the way and now I’m barely on it. My wife just bought one of those “assisted” bikes. We tried it out. She on her powered, me on my KHS. I didn’t do too bad, ha, ha!! Gotta get back up to my old stamina.


Went over the bars on mine a couple of weeks ago. Hit a patch of mud camouflaged as concrete with the front wheel, which immediately turned sideways and locked up. This was just after the river flooding so I was paying attention. Damn good thing I was wearing a helmet, gave my head a nasty crack. Left wrist is bad but looks like nothing broken, it's finally starting to feel a bit better. Other than that just scrapes, cuts, and bruises, concrete is very unforgiving. On the plus side the bike is fine


----------



## SWLABR

davetcan said:


> Went over the bars on mine a couple of weeks ago. Hit a patch of mud camouflaged as concrete with the front wheel, which immediately turned sideways and locked up. This was just after the river flooding so I was paying attention. Damn good thing I was wearing a helmet, gave my head a nasty crack. Left wrist is bad but looks like nothing broken, it's finally starting to feel a bit better. Other than that just scrapes, cuts, and bruises, concrete is very unforgiving. On the plus side the bike is fine


Done most of that to myself over the years!


----------



## davetcan

SWLABR said:


> Done most of that to myself over the years!


If you ride a lot it's just a matter of time


----------



## SWLABR

davetcan said:


> If you ride a lot it's just a matter of time


I had an adventure over bars so bad I never did downhill again. Trails, sure, but nothing like I used to do. In fact, I sold that bike so that I wouldn’t even try. A week off work unpaid smartened me up.


----------



## Verne

New helmet time @davetcan. Any time you crash and your helmet makes any impact with the ground, it's done it's job and gets a replacement. If you fall over on the lawn and hit your helmet it's okay, but hard surfaces moving at any speed, replacement time. For your safety down the road in case of a repeat endo and hitting the ground with your head. Helmets are like airbags that way. One collision usage.


----------



## davetcan

Verne said:


> New helmet time @davetcan. Any time you crash and your helmet makes any impact with the ground, it's done it's job and gets a replacement. If you fall over on the lawn and hit your helmet it's okay, but hard surfaces moving at any speed, replacement time. For your safety down the road in case of a repeat endo and hitting the ground with your head. Helmets are like airbags that way. One collision usage.


yep. My doc is a veteran rider and already told me to dump it  

It sure takes longer to heal these days.


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> Helmets are like airbags that way.


----------



## Verne




----------



## MarkM

SWLABR said:


> I had an adventure over bars so bad I never did downhill again. Trails, sure, but nothing like I used to do. In fact, I sold that bike so that I wouldn’t even try. A week off work unpaid smartened me up.


My Buddy is pushing 50 and he stays in shape and rides hard around the lake we live at. He went on a big run and ended up going over the handlebars, he has a fancy watch that tracked him going around in circles lost for 20 minutes. He has had a wake up call!


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> My Buddy is pushing 50 and he stays in shape and rides hard around the lake we live at. He went on a big run and ended up going over the handlebars, he has a fancy watch that tracked him going around in circles lost for 20 minutes. He has had a wake up call!


He was "lost" as in disorientated for 20min??


----------



## MarkM

Concussed and wandering around, he had a really good helmet as well.


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> Concussed and wandering around, he had a really good helmet as well.


Yikes!! I've had my bell rung a few times... riding, hockey, horsing around, and I've blacked out for a couple of them. But never more than a few seconds.


----------



## SWLABR

I remember this. Can't believe it's been 15 years. I was working for the a large (Canadian) courier company at the time. I was the Regional Training Manager. Our delivery trucks couldn't get into Fort Erie for two days. Which means, we "failed" to deliver some premium (guaranteed time) packages. Every morning, there is a national conference call to discuss all failed premiums from the previous day and to understand why. 
The President is rattling off the failed premiums across the country. Calgary?? Car accident, road closed. Winnipeg? Driver error. He got lost. Toronto? Traffic congestion. Fort Erie? Weather. Weather?? Yes, a snow storm. A snow storm?? In the middle of October?? Yes sir.. shut the whole lower part of the Peninsula off. 
Here's our president sitting in his office about an hour away, enjoying typical Fall temps, and beautiful colours. I was only a bystander in the whole thing, so it was kinda funny, but awkward at the same time. I really felt for the District Manager to have to try explain it. 









The Niagara Region was hit with an historic October storm — 30 cm of snow


On this day in weather history, a snowstorm hit the Niagara Region.



www.theweathernetwork.com


----------



## BlueRocker

Johnny Marr and Vanilla Ice have the same birthday.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Anyone want a little 3 bedroom house on pei 
2 bedrooms upstairs and one downstairs 
Walking distance from the coop and drugstore 





18 Willow Avenue, O'Leary, PE, C0B 1V0 - house for sale | Listing ID 202124406 | Royal LePage


2 beds, 1 bath House for sale at 18 Willow Avenue, O'Leary, PE, C0B 1V0. View details for this property in O'Leary, including photos, nearby schools, commute time, amenities and more.




www.royallepage.ca


----------



## Guitar101

Thanks for the tip but are you guys still having those crazy storms in the winter?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Guitar101 said:


> Thanks for the tip but are you guys still having those crazy storms in the winter?


I want to say yes but we didn’t even loose power besides the bad accident. It knocked out almost half the island


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today was an upsetting day at work . I met a man a few years ago. He was very happy and talkative like me even though he was in his 70s he still went back to school to become an rcw and he did but he wasn’t the same man I new back then. He slowly walked in hunched over a walker needing help just to sit down . You could tell he was off and he knew who I was and remembered my brother but couldn’t remember either of our names. Then his wife explained he’s just getting out of the hospital after suffering from a stroke . During our talk he asked “ your brother, his name is … and he works…” and I said yes and he went on about how nice of a young man he was and how he always enjoyed their conversations. When he got up from his table after I took away their used dishes I heard in a soft and quiet voice “ jared” then a little louder “jared!, your name is jared” and told me it took too long for him to remember. If there’s anything good to take away from this experience is that despite certain circumstances is that he still remembers who cares about him and I do hope I get to see him again.


----------



## keto

silvertonebetty said:


> Today was an upsetting day at work . I met a man a few years ago. He was very happy and talkative like me even though he was in his 70s he still went back to school to become an rcw and he did but he wasn’t the same man I new back then. He slowly walked in hunched over a walker needing help just to sit down . You could tell he was off and he knew who I was and remembered my brother but couldn’t remember either of our names. Then his wife explained he’s just getting out of the hospital after suffering from a stroke . During our talk he asked “ your brother, his name is … and he works…” and I said yes and he went on about how nice of a young man he was and how he always enjoyed their conversations. When he got up from his table after I took away their used dishes I heard in a soft and quiet voice “ jared” then a little louder “jared!, your name is jared” and told me it took too long for him to remember. If there’s anything good to take away from this experience is that despite certain circumstances is that he still remembers who cares about him and I do hope I get to see him again.


Im getting forgetful, I grasp for words and names, and I’m not 60 yet. Sigh.


----------



## zontar

Bicycles?


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## cheezyridr

so...let's say, you wake up one day and think "gee, it's been far too long since i've broken any bones"


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Saying that Christmas is
"at risk"
due to supply chain issues
Leads me to believe
you don't know what 
Christmas is about​


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Who wants a Chib Petey Frampton, saw this scrolling through FZb marketplace $500 if you buy it today. Hamilton.

Looked real to me! 😅


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today was busy and the fella that doesn’t like me was in today but at least he didn’t call me stupid today. And when that does happen I just act like I didn’t ketch what he was trying to say 😂


----------



## JBFairthorne

Next time he says something like that tell him. “maybe I am, but I’m smart enough to know that you don’t get what you want by calling people names.” He sounds like a douchebag.

Disclaimer…I’ve been fired a lot for not putting up with shit like that. Now I’m self employed.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

JBFairthorne said:


> I’ve been fired a lot for not putting up with shit like that.


I just heard a report saying that a record number of employees in the US are quitting their jobs. The most quit jobs are health care, food, and retail...or...jobs where you have to deal with people. Not surprising is that "management" are starting to back up employees instead of holding to "the customer is always right" philosophy. It seems that getting and keeping people in jobs where they have to put up with abusive clients for shit wages is getting harder to do. Particularly now that they have more options open to them.


----------



## Grainslayer

Jim DaddyO said:


> I just heard a report saying that a record number of employees in the US are quitting their jobs. The most quit jobs are health care, food, and retail...or...jobs where you have to deal with people. Not surprising is that "management" are starting to back up employees instead of holding to "the customer is always right" philosophy. It seems that getting and keeping people in jobs where they have to put up with abusive clients for shit wages is getting harder to do. Particularly now that they have more options open to them.


They will just hire immigrunts that will take the abuse and work for shit wages.Its pretty standard these days.


----------



## Grainslayer

JBFairthorne said:


> Disclaimer…I’ve been fired a lot for not putting up with shit like that. Now I’m self employed.


Im now unemployed because i had to quit my job.My boss continuously would call me his niggger.Im white but he felt he needed to remind me how powerful he was.lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

Grainslayer said:


> Im now unemployed now because i had to quit an awesome job.My boos continuously would call me his niggger.Im white but he felt he needed to remind me how powerful he was.lol


Oh, I would have recorded that…a few times and used it against him. There’s no tolerance for that kind of thing nowadays.


----------



## Grainslayer

JBFairthorne said:


> Oh, I would have recorded that…a few times and used it against him. There’s no tolerance for that kind of thing nowadays.


His best friend/second in command told me the same thing.I chose to just walk.


----------



## cheezyridr

Grainslayer said:


> His best friend/second in command told me the same thing.I chose to just walk.


it solves your problem, but not the people after you.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Grainslayer said:


> His best friend/second in command told me the same thing.I chose to just walk.


Sounds like the issues I had at the grocery store.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I dropped my nuts and almost cried. I was wanting to eat those.I only got two of the candy coated peanuts!


----------



## allthumbs56

silvertonebetty said:


> I dropped my nuts and almost cried. I was wanting to eat those.I only got two of the candy coated peanuts!
> View attachment 383477


I remember when my nuts dropped


----------



## laristotle

You didn't take advantage of the 5 second rule to scoop a handful?


----------



## Verne

cheezyridr said:


> so...let's say, you wake up one day and think "gee, it's been far too long since i've broken any bones"


This is the big NOPE part of MTBing that I won't ride. I don't like reckless abandon nor big air. I'm old school XC rider. It's also how I've never hurt myself on the bike..........moving. My worst injury on the bike was completely stopped.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve been listening to Mumford & sons a lot lately.
In some some song Marcus’s voice reminds me of Justin from blue October well more Pacifically their song woman.


----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> This is the big NOPE part of MTBing that I won't ride. I don't like reckless abandon nor big air. I'm old school XC rider. It's also how I've never hurt myself on the bike..........moving. My worst injury on the bike was completely stopped.



i've learned the hard way that you don't have to be going fast, or doing anything grandiose to cause yourself serious injury on a bicycle. i was only moving about 8 mph when my bike went over. i stuck my foot out to catch myself. i shattered my ankle into a gazillion pieces, and broke my fibula. it's now being held together with 10 screws and a piece of plumber's strap.

i tried to turn into a driveway at too shallow of an angle. the hard tires scrubbed the lip of the drive and the bike went over. when i stuck my right leg out, the shoe had amazing traction, and gripped like glue. my foot stopped, but the rest of me kept going


----------



## Verne

I was on a downward slope looking at the switchbacks ahead of me and was plotting my course through them. I was hanging onto a tree still clipped in when the brake slipped and the bike rolled forward. P O P !!!! The sound that your arm makes when your elbow bends BACKWARDS. Tore the tendon and bicep almost entirely apart. Luckily enough was still attached that surgery wasn't required. Nine months off work with a LOT of physio. At first I could not even lift a slice a bread with my arm. Long story short, I am back as close to 100% as I'll ever be............and I still hang onto trees. HAHAHAA


Was told by the surgeon that because of my riding and my job as a courier, my body could handle the trauma and my muscular skeleton was strong enough to not separate entirely. Had I been an office worker he said, I'd have been in much much worse condition and was looking at surgery and likely up to 2 yrs off work with physio. DAMN!!! I got lucky.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> I was on a downward slope looking at the switchbacks ahead of me and was plotting my course through them. I was hanging onto a tree still clipped in when the brake slipped and the bike rolled forward. P O P !!!! The sound that your arm makes when your elbow bends BACKWARDS. Tore the tendon and bicep almost entirely apart. Luckily enough was still attached that surgery wasn't required. Nine months off work with a LOT of physio. At first I could not even lift a slice a bread with my arm. Long story short, I am back as close to 100% as I'll ever be............and I still hang onto trees. HAHAHAA
> 
> 
> Was told by the surgeon that because of my riding and my job as a courier, my body could handle the trauma and my muscular skeleton was strong enough to not separate entirely. Had I been an office worker he said, I'd have been in much much worse condition and was looking at surgery and likely up to 2 yrs off work with physio. DAMN!!! I got lucky.


Yeah . That could have been a lot worse


----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> I was on a downward slope looking at the switchbacks ahead of me and was plotting my course through them. I was hanging onto a tree still clipped in when the brake slipped and the bike rolled forward. P O P !!!! The sound that your arm makes when your elbow bends BACKWARDS. Tore the tendon and bicep almost entirely apart. Luckily enough was still attached that surgery wasn't required. Nine months off work with a LOT of physio. At first I could not even lift a slice a bread with my arm. Long story short, I am back as close to 100% as I'll ever be............and I still hang onto trees. HAHAHAA
> 
> 
> Was told by the surgeon that because of my riding and my job as a courier, my body could handle the trauma and my muscular skeleton was strong enough to not separate entirely. Had I been an office worker he said, I'd have been in much much worse condition and was looking at surgery and likely up to 2 yrs off work with physio. DAMN!!! I got lucky.


holy cow! that hurt just to read it! glad you were able to recover. dam just thinking about your post gives me the willies.

i just remembered another bike crash i had once, this one, slightly comedic. in hindsight, of course. i used to have a job that was very close to my apt. it seemed to make little sense to drive when the weather was good, so i used to ride my mountain bike. on the way home, because of the way the hills were laid out, i could ride mostly down hill both ways by taking a different route. on the way home, i would cut through the park. at one point, i would ride down a gravel path on a steep hill with a wooden bridge at the bottom. the other side of the bridge had 3 steps that i would launch off of, hit the back brake, turn hard to avoid the sticker bush, and then take another path into a neighborhood adjacent to mine. one friday as luck would have it, they gave me a half day. while i was at work there was a cloud burst. by the time i got out, everything was sun dried, or so i thought. i flew down the hill, and when i hit the wooden bridge, it was still wet because of the tree cover. the bike immediately went flat, and wedged itself into the bridge. i flew off, hit one of the rails with my head and was briefly knocked out. when i came to, i pushed the bike home. the next day, i woke up, and i couldn't breathes or move. turns out i cracked 4 ribs. it took a long time to recover and was really painful. if it wasn't for my chinese doctor friend, i would have had to call an ambulance.


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> Today was busy and the fella that doesn’t like me was in today but at least he didn’t call me stupid today. And when that does happen I just act like I didn’t ketch what he was trying to say 😂


Not sure you should pay much attention to fellas like that, look around and see how many people have his back? I dare say he is alone and you have support of the good people of your community!


----------



## MarkM

Grainslayer said:


> Im now unemployed because i had to quit my job.My boss continuously would call me his niggger.Im white but he felt he needed to remind me how powerful he was.lol


Sk Labour board and Human Rights will be all over that shit if you phone them! It will not cost you anything and will cripple that employer.


----------



## keto

Not bike, and not a bad injury, I’ve been lucky that way, but you somehow reminded me, at 9 I went out the second story window of an abandoned house in Pierrefonds four or five of us were crawling around, face down onto a rusty mattress, got up and walked away. Had a big scrape on my chest that I told Mom came from a fall but hell no not the details, so didn’t get the tetanus shot I probably should have. My brother got injured a lot, some gruesome stuff, but I was made out of rubber. I watched him no hands a monkey bars bike into the back of a parked car at decent speed, that one hurt.


----------



## cheezyridr

keto said:


> . I watched him no hands a monkey bars bike into the back of a parked car at decent speed, that one hurt.


your post made me think of this clip. does it get any more canadian?


----------



## zontar

Motorcycles. Flat tracks, county fairs. Picked up a buck here and there.


----------



## SWLABR

cheezyridr said:


> holy cow! that hurt just to read it! glad you were able to recover. dam just thinking about your post gives me the willies.
> 
> i just remembered another bike crash i had once, this one, slightly comedic. in hindsight, of course. i used to have a job that was very close to my apt. it seemed to make little sense to drive when the weather was good, so i used to ride my mountain bike. on the way home, because of the way the hills were laid out, i could ride mostly down hill both ways by taking a different route. on the way home, i would cut through the park. at one point, i would ride down a gravel path on a steep hill with a wooden bridge at the bottom. the other side of the bridge had 3 steps that i would launch off of, hit the back brake, turn hard to avoid the sticker bush, and then take another path into a neighborhood adjacent to mine. one friday as luck would have it, they gave me a half day. while i was at work there was a cloud burst. by the time i got out, everything was sun dried, or so i thought. i flew down the hill, and when i hit the wooden bridge, it was still wet because of the tree cover. the bike immediately went flat, and wedged itself into the bridge. i flew off, hit one of the rails with my head and was briefly knocked out. when i came to, i pushed the bike home. the next day, i woke up, and i couldn't breathes or move. turns out i cracked 4 ribs. it took a long time to recover and was really painful. if it wasn't for my chinese doctor friend, i would have had to call an ambulance.


I suppose "Chekovs Gun Theory" applies to wooden bridges, cause as soon as you said "steep hill" and "wooden bridge" I knew water would be involved, the bike would go flat in one direction, and you in another. 
And, because I have done (almost) the exact same thing. Similarly, I used to ride through the my neighborhood, then hit a park, ride around the back of the ball diamonds to a short, steep hill and onto a wooden bridge that was at 90 degrees from the path. One morning after a rainy night I came down the hill and made the right turn onto the wet bridge. The front tire did not grab one iota! and skidded out from under me. Thankfully, I was not on my "main bike" so I was not clipped in, and got my right foot off the pedals and was able to plant it just enough to avert catastrophe. Still scrapped up my knee and shoulder, but it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## silvertonebetty

What a good morning found out my buss will be an hour late making me 30 minutes late for my second job. That being said the boss isn’t one to get worked up over that so I went to the maple house to have breakfast and even though I don’t have a proper exemption yet with my doctor’s note I’m able to eat in when ever I want 😂. It may help that I work there but it’s nice to know the only two places I like to eat I can without question. Well ones takeout only, then after I finished my breakfast my landlord was getting take out so he drove me home and now I’m just waiting for the bus while sitting in the lobby watching the non existent traffic drive by 😂.


----------



## WCGill

cheezyridr said:


> holy cow! that hurt just to read it! glad you were able to recover. dam just thinking about your post gives me the willies.
> 
> i just remembered another bike crash i had once, this one, slightly comedic. in hindsight, of course. i used to have a job that was very close to my apt. it seemed to make little sense to drive when the weather was good, so i used to ride my mountain bike. on the way home, because of the way the hills were laid out, i could ride mostly down hill both ways by taking a different route. on the way home, i would cut through the park. at one point, i would ride down a gravel path on a steep hill with a wooden bridge at the bottom. the other side of the bridge had 3 steps that i would launch off of, hit the back brake, turn hard to avoid the sticker bush, and then take another path into a neighborhood adjacent to mine. one friday as luck would have it, they gave me a half day. while i was at work there was a cloud burst. by the time i got out, everything was sun dried, or so i thought. i flew down the hill, and when i hit the wooden bridge, it was still wet because of the tree cover. the bike immediately went flat, and wedged itself into the bridge. i flew off, hit one of the rails with my head and was briefly knocked out. when i came to, i pushed the bike home. the next day, i woke up, and i couldn't breathes or move. turns out i cracked 4 ribs. it took a long time to recover and was really painful. if it wasn't for my chinese doctor friend, i would have had to call an ambulance.


Yup, it's always when you're going slow. I remember learning to ride with clips and mostly falling by the busiest intersection in the city on the way out of town when coming to a stop. 

A doctor friend who was a hard core mountain biker was out some years ago with his similarly credentialed and skilled cohorts and one hit a frosty wooden bridge or ladder at very slow speed and fell. Very many years in an iron lung followed until he mercifully died. Not always good to ride with doctors, even when you are one.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Seems like an appropriate song to play


----------



## allthumbs56

silvertonebetty said:


> Seems like an appropriate song to play






Yiiiikes!!!!!!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

allthumbs56 said:


> Yiiiikes!!!!!!!


Lol totally different song but yeah yikes


----------



## laristotle




----------



## JBFairthorne

I used to ride road bikes and recall working on hill climbing behind the Toronto Zoo. I remember this one metal grate bridge at the bottom of two hills that was absolutely treacherous even in the best of conditions.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ohhh the rings for the four wheeler are in! . But this is a problem if I owe any more than what I gave them this might put a strict limit on my pedal buying 😂.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


Thanks.

Really needed to clense my pallete after those other clips.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Milkman said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Really needed to clense my pallete after those other clips.


That dude high af🤣


----------



## Diablo

silvertonebetty said:


> Today was busy and the fella that doesn’t like me was in today but at least he didn’t call me stupid today. And when that does happen I just act like I didn’t ketch what he was trying to say 😂


Its been my experience that truly smart people dont say things like that.











Grainslayer said:


> Im now unemployed because i had to quit my job.My boss continuously would call me his niggger.Im white but he felt he needed to remind me how powerful he was.lol


<Cringe>








Sounds like the dumbass watched Training Day too many times.


----------



## Grainslayer

Diablo said:


> Its been my experience that truly smart people dont say things like that.
> View attachment 383591
> 
> 
> 
> <Cringe>
> View attachment 383590
> 
> Sounds like the dumbass watched Training Day too many times.


Ya,it was a real drag.I put up with it for way to long but he always had tons of work.He goes through lots of employees.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Diablo said:


> Its been my experience that truly smart people dont say things like that.
> View attachment 383591
> 
> 
> 
> <Cringe>
> View attachment 383590
> 
> Sounds like the dumbass watched Training Day too many times.


lol yeah at least I found a cheap volume pedal.


----------



## SWLABR

For $12?? Had to grab it.


----------



## zontar

Helped pay my tuition.


----------



## MarkM

zontar said:


> Helped pay my tuition.


What was that?


----------



## JBFairthorne

MarkM said:


> What was that?


i know…but not telling. I will tell you that it’s been going on for quite a long time. Years perhaps.


----------



## zontar

MarkM said:


> What was that?


I did a wee bit of racing myself.


----------



## zontar

JBFairthorne said:


> i know…but not telling. I will tell you that it’s been going on for quite a long time. Years perhaps.


perhaps--off & on...


----------



## Verne




----------



## JBFairthorne

I should watch that. I have the DVD. The Sand Pebbles was another favourite of mine. Papillon was excellent too.


----------



## Mooh

Coffe, maple syrup, peanut butter, whole wheat bread.


----------



## Lola

Have you ever in your life seen one of these? Rolls Royce Silver Wraith! I never even knew something like this existed. It is beautiful but slightly excessive for my tastes.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Have you ever in your life seen one of these? Rolls Royce Silver Wraith! I never even knew something like this existed. It is beautiful but slightly excessive for my tastes.
> View attachment 383657


I bet it’s bright lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

It was a beautiful day for a dive on buddy’s Kawasaki. The old bike drives do smoothly but was a cold drive back about 9:30 ish not to mention dark but thankfully the lights work and there’s never any traffic on the back road even during harvest session. Actually it’s weird the roads busier in the winter because nobody lives down there and the snowmobiles take it over . Then we drive over their packed snow and hope not to hit ice. I actually did that and yeah just a little scary when your bike starts sliding sideways down the road. This is one of the reasons I like having a small bike because I would have lost it and probably would have gotten hurt on a big bike . I never thought id remember Canada’s worst driver advice or need to use it .


----------



## Lola

I am in for the biggest challenge of my entire life. They just released my husband to come home from the hospital. This will either make me or break me! The word overwhelming does even cover it.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> I am in for the biggest challenge of my entire life. They just released my husband to come home from the hospital. This will either make me or break me! The word overwhelming does even cover it.


Best of luck and you got this


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m learning a new song called “reckless love by bethel music” and this show me that my recent purchases where the right choice.






TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com





now it’s not long enough for a YouTube video. I also discovered the twin hates overdrive lol so looks like an a/b/y box might be in need so I can switch over to the Mesa for the overdrive


----------



## keto

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m learning a new song called “reckless love by bethel music” and this show me that my recent purchases where the right choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now it’s not long enough for a YouTube video. I also discovered the twin hates overdrive lol so looks like an a/b/y box might be in need so I can switch over to the Mesa for the overdrive



Twin won't hate every overdrive. Speaking broadly, it wants something with a lot of mids, cause the Fender clean is very pretty but very mid scooped.


----------



## silvertonebetty

keto said:


> Twin won't hate every overdrive. Speaking broadly, it wants something with a lot of mids, cause the Fender clean is very pretty but very mid scooped.


Good to know my friend tried his boss gt1 and the od sounded like garbage.


----------



## Lola

Hey Fretboard how are you doing? How’s the hand healing. I hope you’re on the mend!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

In Scotland.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


> View attachment 383790


I don't see him:


----------



## laristotle

or her:


----------



## Lola

I have a beautiful story about Gerry Riff Wrath.
It was the second time or third time I was in attendance. I really didn’t want to lug my Marshall up to the farm. It was so big and cumbersome. Anyhow Gerry set up one of his old school tube amps for me and I fell in love with it. It had the kick that I was looking for in my sound dynamics in some songs I play. Gerry said for me to take the amp home with me and said I could pay him next year. I was willing to write him a check right then and there. He said no next year is good enough.

He didn’t even really know me but trusted me enough to give him the $250 the next year. That was so kind and so thoughtful of him. I will never forget him!


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> That was so kind and so thoughtful of him. I will never forget him!


I sent Annette the link to his memoriam thread for her to periodically read.
Your post captures the essence of Gerry beautifully. 
Maybe post it there as well for her to read?


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> or her:
> View attachment 383839


Modeled after Tammy Faye Baker?!? Granted, a little less makeup on the doll.


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> Modeled after Tammy Faye Baker?!? Granted, a little less makeup on the doll.


I'd go with more with Debbie Harry


----------



## MarkM

She made my teenage naughty bits tingle!

Girls I was around were not that sexy?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve learned two more parts of the song I’m learning. So now I have intro ,verse ,chorus . The intro is fairly simple ,next part there’s no electric lead so you can use volume swells to fill it up some , next is a little run expanding over four frets . I’m really liking the way this guy is explaining the song saying what to do and shows you at a slower speed then let’s you know what it sounds like at speed. On top of that he tells you what effects are used in each part so I’m thinking I’m going to follow the channel


----------



## JBFairthorne

What song?


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> What song?


It’s called reckless love by bethel music


----------



## JBFairthorne

Praise Jeebus!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

This is such an excellent song by a very under rated Canadian band. Kick start your day.


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Praise Jeebus!


It’s weird I’m not much one for worship stuff 😂


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played April wine a lot growing up. Honestly probably my favourite Canadian band .


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I found out my neighbour had a stroke . His son found found him laying on the floor. They told me they think he should be home soon . If I’m honest I miss his wife she passed last summer and she was always so pleasant and he found the time long . At least his son is moving home so he won’t be alone anymore


----------



## MarkM

I don't ever want my sons to move back home, I will find someplace else to live. I want them to enjoy their time in this world and seek their fortunes!


----------



## silvertonebetty

when you and your friend were playing guitar and you own two giant tube amps . You grab them and hope your arms don’t fall off


----------



## JBFairthorne

I take two trips. Just sayin’.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Kenmac

Don't fear the bird.


----------



## MarkM

Think we had a singer once that wasn't quite a good as that!


----------



## laristotle

I'll take the bird over Yoko.


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s weird I’m not much one for worship stuff 😂



Probably a good thing.


----------



## Milkman

Kenmac said:


> Don't fear the bird.


LMAO

Vibrato?

Sure, no problem.


----------



## SWLABR

Kenmac said:


> Don't fear the bird.


I love the big finish!! 

Our old bass player used to bring his wife to practice once in a while... this bird is way better!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

Seriously?? 






The boost should say "Check Your Shorts"


----------



## JBFairthorne

Who needs a pedal?


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Bikes?


----------



## JBFairthorne

No. Horses. Jockey.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Verne

I am posting with a heavy heart 😢😭
Although I love my guitars and gear, I’m struggling to keep up with all the cleaning and maintenance around my house and large property due to time spent in the music room
My wife has been on me and it’s time I get rid of some of my stuff.
Below is a list of what’s available
Please don’t low ball me.
Thanks for reading an understanding.
Mop -$10
Broom -$5
Bucket $2
Dust cloth -$1
Toilet brush -free
Half bottle of cleaner -$1
Rag -free
Vacuum -$20


----------



## greco

Any specs and pics re: the vacuum? Seems like an excellent price.


----------



## Paul Running

Yeah, let's see a photo of the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## laristotle

My niece in BC


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

An engineer dies and goes to hell. Pretty soon, the engineer gets dissatisfied with the level of comfort in hell, and starts designing and building improvements.. After a while, they've got air conditioning, flush toilets and escalators, and the engineer is a pretty popular guy. One day God calls Satan up on the telephone and says with a sneer, "So, how's it going down there in hell?" Satan replies, "Hey things are going great. We've got air conditioning and flush toilets and escalators, and there's no telling what this engineer is going to come up with next." God replies, "What??? You've got an engineer? That's a mistake he should never have gotten down there; send him up here." Satan says, "No way. I like having an engineer on the staff, and I'm keeping him." God says, "Send him back up here or I'll sue." Satan laughs uproariously and answers, "Yeah, right. And just where are you going to get a lawyer?"


----------



## greco

@Wardo You will appreciate @laristotle 's joke above. For your collection.


----------



## Mooh

Ottawa, this afternoon.


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

JBFairthorne said:


> No. Horses. Jockey.




racing.

Jockey.


Jockey.

Just carrying on from where you left off.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## SWLABR

Was listening to an interview with John Taylor talking about when Duran first started out, and how the music magazines didn’t give them any credit. He kept saying “the NME” which I know is the New Musical Express”, but the way Taylor said it, it sounded like “the Enemy”. Which, I guess they were.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve been craving another guitar lately 😂. But I all ready have a telecaster but I want a telecaster custom. I know I probably never use it is the worst thing about it is I won’t play it . I hope the urge goes away 😂


----------



## zontar




----------



## silvertonebetty

zontar said:


>


Hey you found sam


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 384837


from the days when girls were at their peak of hotness AND flammability. i loved the big hair and spandex.


----------



## Verne

I think I see Bon Jovi hiding in there. 


Rain was the evil that descended on all teen girls back then. Like British cars, they didn't go out in the rain.......


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was craving something sweet so I blended up a fruit smoothie. Strawberry,peaches, mangos , bananas, orange juice, actavia vanilla yoghurt lactose free yogurt


----------



## Mooh

Boots, Ottawa.


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> from the days when girls were at their peak of hotness AND flammability. i loved the big hair and spandex.


My Chicago cousin and her friend were the same back then.


----------



## Sneaky

laristotle said:


> My Chicago cousin and her friend back then.
> View attachment 384879


Wow. They were even doing the duck lips back then.


----------



## laristotle

Sneaky said:


> Wow. They were even doing the duck lips back then.


Minus the botox. lol


----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> I think I see Bon Jovi hiding in there.
> 
> 
> Rain was the evil that descended on all teen girls back then. Like British cars, they didn't go out in the rain.......


yeah, i even knew a few guys who wore their hair all teased out. hahahaha 




Sneaky said:


> Wow. They were even doing the duck lips back then.


that's not duck face that's the pouty kiss face. they were hotties in that pic. pretty cool


----------



## BlueRocker

Kill the sausage, receive the monk Someone buy my Badger.


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> Kill the sausage, receive the monk Someone buy my Badger.


Hear! Hear! Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 384837


This is 100% the older girls pics when I started Grade 9. 

Did you ever notice that the photographer had to keep the top of everyone's head the same height? (Regardless of hair cut) Visually it needs to be a straight line, so they zoom in and out as needed to keep the line. There were some girls in my year book with such massive hair, the setter had to zoom so far out to get their hair to line up that you barely saw their tiny faces!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Does anyone know anything about parallel dimensions?? What I know so far seems fascinating.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I figured out I can actually do my sale taxes correctly. So I don’t need to call in to figure out how much something is


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> Today I figured out I can actually do my sale taxes correctly. So I don’t need to call in to figure out how much something is


Well done! 
What is the sales tax % in PEI?


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Well done!
> What is the sales tax % in PEI?


.15% . It’s broken into two sections .10% and .5% one hst and the other I believe Provincial . I also figured out how much full retail value was on all the guitar stuff I’ve bought since the guild. I was shocked but pleasantly surprised to find out I’ve only paid about 50% full retail.


----------



## Paul Running

Lola said:


> Does anyone know anything about parallel dimensions?? What I know so far seems fascinating.


As in related to String theory?


----------



## Lola

Paul Running said:


> As in related to String theory?


I know nothing about this subject. Is it a part of string theory idk!


----------



## Paul Running

Stephen Hawking authored some books that may interest you. Most of it goes too deep for me...even reading it a few times. He does have some interesting theories of time and space.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Does anyone know anything about parallel dimensions?? What I know so far seems fascinating.


it is fascinating. learning about it will take you down a seriously deep rabbit hole. here is a super simplified explanation to get you started. you should first have an understanding of the double slit experiment, and schrodinger's cat.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> it is fascinating. learning about it will take you down a seriously deep rabbit hole. here is a super simplified explanation to get you started. you should first have an understanding of the double slit experiment, and schrodinger's cat.


Just three minutes into this and my head is spinning. New terminology to learn and focusing on every word this person is saying.
I am going in for seconds. Lol


----------



## Diablo

Recently came across Russell Brand‘s YouTube channel. I always thought of him as a somewhat funny character/ junkie. But on his channel which is basically a blog, he is a really intelligent, insight guy with a refreshingly balanced perspective for a celebrity. Sort of like Joe Rogan without the interviews and douchebaggery. He discusses a range of topical subjects, often socio-political.
if you’ve got some time to kill, I highly recommend checking out his channel.
i won’t post any links so as to not draw the ire of our Dear Leaders, but they arent hard to find,


----------



## silvertonebetty

A funny story. I was about 13 and I had an old tv radio and each night after midnight this Commercial would air and there were a bunch of girls say “ call me” “call me” . It wasn’t till years after I learned it was for the adult hotline 😂 13 year old me was confused why I was seeing a bunch of girls in bikinis 😂


----------



## cheezyridr

Diablo said:


> Recently came across Russell Brand‘s YouTube channel. I always thought of him as a somewhat funny character/ junkie. But on his channel which is basically a blog, he is a really intelligent, insight guy with a refreshingly balanced perspective for a celebrity. Sort of like Joe Rogan without the interviews and douchebaggery. He discusses a range of topical subjects, often socio-political.
> if you’ve got some time to kill, I highly recommend checking out his channel.
> i won’t post any links so as to not draw the ire of our Dear Leaders, but they arent hard to find,


i watch him if the subject interests me. i agree that sometimes he can be insightful. but sometimes he can be amazingly clueless. he did reply to one of my comments once. i collect them. that was fun. also, sometimes he gets new-agey, and i totally bail whenever he does. like you, i was surprised at his current vlog. i knew of him before that, but none of it really grabbed my attention. agree with him or not, he's smart.



silvertonebetty said:


> A funny story. I was about 13 and I had an old tv radio and each night after midnight this Commercial would air and there were a bunch of girls say “ call me” “call me” . It wasn’t till years after I learned it was for the adult hotline 😂 13 year old me was confused why I was seeing a bunch of girls in bikinis 😂


i knew a guy, who was a mason. he was pretty good at it, too. well, back in the late 80's a mutual friend approached him and put him in touch with a guy who was building a luxury home on top of a mountain in (iirc) vermont. he was up there for about a month. he came home not only with no money, but more than $500 of debt. he spent everything on phone sex. i remember thinking "dam..._i thought I was a horny s.o.b_...i got nothin on this guy'. i knew his wife really well. i was surprised she didn't leave him.


----------



## Sneaky

cheezyridr said:


> i watch him if the subject interests me. i agree that sometimes he can be insightful. but sometimes he can be amazingly clueless. he did reply to one of my comments once. i collect them. that was fun. also, sometimes he gets new-agey, and i totally bail whenever he does. like you, i was surprised at his current vlog. i knew of him before that, but none of it really grabbed my attention. agree with him or not, he's smart.


And Get Him To The Greek is one of the funniest movies I have seen in decades.


----------



## Sneaky

laristotle said:


> View attachment 385093


Perfect for those slushy puddles.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


> View attachment 385154


95% of the time in 2121, when 90% of the planet is under water.


----------



## SWLABR

Yes Mr. Tyler


----------



## Milkman

Why all of a sudden am I unable to post pictures here on this PC? I get the following error message even when posting pictures I have already posted in other threads here.

Your following files do not have an allowed extension.
IMG_8334.JPG

I seem to be able to post pics from my phone (Apple).


----------



## Milkman

Just posted this from my phone. Same file I just got the error message for in the post above.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Milkman said:


> Why all of a sudden am I unable to post pictures here on this PC? I get the following error message even when posting pictures I have already posted in other threads here.
> 
> Your following files do not have an allowed extension.
> IMG_8334.JPG
> 
> I seem to be able to post pics from my phone (Apple).



I had the same problem in the Outdoor Pictures thread. I simply opened up an image editor (MS Paint of all things) resized it a bit and used the "Save as" function to save it as a .jpg. Worked fine then


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

Yah posts are over pictures for me, I haven't tried posting pictures. I have missed out on some guitar porn that I need to see!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I have two pedals that are supposed to come just waiting on payment method. An red missions volume pedal and a exotic sp boost . And the figure out what went wrong with my check this month possibly an overdrive. There’s two on the forum I’m interested. And with the screw up I don’t feel comfortable getting them because it would really put a hole in my savings and I rather not touch that in case something happens


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Milkman what is underneath the cover? Just curious!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Milkman what is underneath the cover? Just curious!


Nothing exotic, just a car that really shouldn't be driven in a Canadian winter.


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> Nothing exotic, just a car that really shouldn't be driven in a C
> 
> 
> Milkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't be driven in a Canadian winter
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. My son had a G35 sport that he stored in our barn every winter. It was a manual and I remember driving it a couple times; it took some getting used to the shifter...short-throw, long-first tranny. I liked the power-band on that engine. His winter car was a 95 Neon...I don't believe that he liked driving that after 6 months in the G35.
Click to expand...


----------



## Milkman

Mine has the same HO engine as the 370Z. It really gets up and goes (and sounds beautiful doing so). It feels to me like a Japanese Porsche. The handling is really a pleasure.


----------



## cheezyridr

well, now it all begins...
i took an a & s layoff today, so i can deal with some health issues. nothing life threatening, but combined, they won't allow me to be dependable or productive. the job was almost over, only about a month to go, but i just couldn't do it anymore. the folks i worked for treated me real well, and i wasn't going to play it dirty. by union rules i could've hung in there to the end but i would have been pretty useless. my boss came to me today and told me he understood why i was doing it, and that he appreciated my integrity. it made me feel really good, knowing i made the right decision for both of us. there isn't any upcoming work on the books for months and months. even then, my hours are high enough that i'll be near the back of the line. without the easy covid money it's going to be tough. unemployment here is $293/week and i get another $200 from the union hall. i have a small amount of savings. once i get my health squared away, i plan to look for work outside of my trade to hold me over.

i just wanted to tell someone that stuff. i can't tell my family this stuff because if my sisters find out, they won't leave me alone. once i get it all done, if they find out, they'll be annoyed, but they won't have an excuse to be such a bother. they mean well, but it's unbearable


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I first say I have bad circulation due to my cerebral palsy so sitting on my legs for any amount of time makes them go numb . I have one feeling normal now but the other still tingles but ok to my story . Holy crap that Mesa is loud I just cracked it to volume 10 and then switch it to the lead channel and there you go that Mesa gain stage is crazy when the amp is actually pushed so I was messing around with it for about 15 minutes and when I stood up my legs were completely numb and down I went. Thankfully there was an amp in front of my self to stop the fall . I’d admit it was hard to put the guild in its case with my legs feeling like they did. 

my younger brother showed up with his two little girls for some treats but maya the baby was screaming blue murder so I gave Lilly her cheesys and and a bag for maya . Maya has no teeth yet but mom says she likes to suck on them so they both got a bag.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Who here is old enough to remember the old glass coke bottles with the prizes under the caps . Whell I heard a story it happened about 40 years or a little more. A kid was at a local gas bar at closing. My friend was waiting for him to leave so they could do some repairs when the kid comes over sand says “ these ones are hard to find “ so the went to cooler and found out he opened 15 bottles of pop in order to get it for free .


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 385322


i collect pics of funny signs that i see in person. here are 2 i found a few years back










what's kinda cool is, i asked a nurse what that room is for, and she said "i don't know, i've never seen anyone go in there". i guess if you have relatives that you don't have room for, you can just put them in there?










same hospital. it may be worth mentioning that the place was originally built well over 100 years ago to house inbred children from a very famous and wealthy family, and hide them from the press. it's surrounded by a stone wall that's covered in broken glass


----------



## mhammer

One of my favorite-ever signs was something that long pre-dated dgital photography, so I sadly have no image of it other than in my memory.

A friend and I were walking past a large-ish Catholic church (formerly situated where B is), about 200m down the road from Sir Wilfred Laurier's tomb (A). The church was situated at a T-intersection of a main street and side-street. The side-street was one-way, and the sign indicating as such was on the opposite side of the street (C), in front of the church. Someone had bent the sign 90 degrees and rotated it a bit, such that when you looked at the church, the sign in front said "one way" and pointed down.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My friend took his old massy Ferguson in for a drive from the farm . The 40s ford wouldn’t start today due too the battery being dead


----------



## Thunderboy1975

That time Peterborough Police put a car in service with the "i" missing.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I took the neighbour’s dog out he’s a little beagle. He was excellent for half an hour then some lady was walking and boom off he went . Poor woman must have ptsd because she froze up solid. Even with the shock collar he didn’t stop . I apologized for it and told I guess he doesn’t listen to me very well. And I guess she had a bad experience with a big dog she said so she’s cautious around dogs . At least he doesn’t bite people but I’m thinking an electric fence might be in need . I’m just happy the carrot factory didn’t have the trucks going up and down the streets or he probably wouldn’t be here.


----------



## laristotle

Breaking the sound barrier.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Breaking the sound barrier.
> View attachment 385393


That’s so freaking cool


----------



## Paul Running

Here's my MF 1085, she's a good ole workhorse:


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> Here's my MF 1085, she's a good ole workhorse:
> View attachment 385405


I guess you just can’t take the farm out of me lol .


----------



## silvertonebetty

Laura’s doing quite well with the movie Halloween . A few “oh my” she doesn’t do horror movies so it’s interesting to see how long she makes it.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Oedipus


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Verne said:


> Oedipus


Yo' Mama.


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> Yo' Mama.


...is so fat, her car has stretch marks
...is so fat, she wears a vcr for a beeper
...is so ugly, when she walks by, blind people cover the dog's eyes
...is so ugly, she made one direction go the other way
...is so ugly she went into a haunted house, and came out with a job application
...is so fat, she got baptized at sea world
...is so fat, she sat on a rainbow and made skittles
...is so fat, you gotta take 2 buses to get on her good side


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 385564


i lol'd, nice one


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## BlueRocker

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 385565


Marty Feldman is the best. The Last Remake of Beau Geste is his best work.


----------



## MarkM

whose brain did you get?

Abby Normal!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## silvertonebetty

We had a little brave little lion last night
















he will be a year on the 25th. He still try’s to eat my fingers lol


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 385659



let's hope he picked a major, rather than fingering a minor


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Saw a guy at the gas station. He was at pump #3 and put $10 worth in. Made it all the way to pump #4.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Hey, can someone here photoshop Jessica Fletcher's face onto the Borg Queen's body?

(asking for a friend)


----------



## Paul Running

Would be better if my pen was working...settled for a mouse (head may be a tad oversize):


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> View attachment 385740


that's one of my favorites


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## LanceT

Mooh said:


> View attachment 385763


Pooh never swore. This is an imposter.


----------



## cheezyridr

LanceT said:


> Pooh never swore. This is an imposter.


you mean winnie the pooh?
he was an i.v. drug user, and violent felon. his long running feud with rabbit is well documented by law enforcement.
when rabbit was later found in an alley missing an eye, with stuffing hemorrhaging from a gaping knife wound, police suspected pooh, but tragically, he died before they could question him. there were no witnesses who came forward with information despite a lengthy and very public investigation.


----------



## LanceT

cheezyridr said:


> you mean winnie the pooh?
> he was an i.v. drug user, and violent felon. his long running feud with rabbit is well documented by law enforcement.
> when rabbit was later found in an alley missing an eye, with stuffing hemorrhaging from a gaping knife wound, police suspected pooh, but tragically, he died before they could question him. there were no witnesses who came forward with information despite a lengthy and very public investigation.


There goes the last of my innnocence.


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> he died before they could question him


so they would have you believe.
he's in a chinese prison.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> so they would have you believe.
> he's in a chinese prison.


no, i meant rabbit died before he could be questioned. according to my sources on the dark web, pooh was invited for re education after being misled by a group of grannies who practice tai chi moves in a park in new york. chinese officials report he's making good progress


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Oh how the communism in Canada strong today.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Oh how the communism in Canada strong today.


LOL, Oh please.


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> Oh how the communism in Canada strong today.


better be careful, or they'll put you in time-out like they did me.

i feel like we've been through this before...


----------



## silvertonebetty

They took in a paper from veterans affairs today and there’s a picture of the boat my uncles were on from when they served in the golf


----------



## BlueRocker

silvertonebetty said:


> They took in a paper from veterans affairs today and there’s a picture of the boat my uncles were on from when they served in the golf


Served in the golf - must have been air force


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

You serve in tennis, and swing in golf.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## silvertonebetty

So I had an interesting day. We got in contact with the public healthcare people about my exemption








And ironically I had an doctors appointment with a semi retired doctor who I’ve been seeing for almost 30 years. He explained why it was safe and wouldn’t effect with my history with gbs. After I took mom out for supper again 😂
















Probably the best thing on the menu and with extra spinach . We made it home where I was picked up for study and after I had a great conversation With my great aunt who’s a public health nurse. After a 30 minute conversation she answered my question about everything and told me to call her when we are ready the Covid shot . Yes it’s a little nerve racking but wouldn’t you be if you were told no to every vaccine then yes to one


----------



## Verne

That looks pretty damned tasty. What is it called? Also like a nice dark gravy as well. That picture just made me hungry.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> That looks pretty damned tasty. What is it called? Also like a nice dark gravy as well. That picture just made me hungry.


Chicken chipotle nanwitch at pizza delight .


----------



## Verne

The closest Pizza Delight to me is an hour away. Absolutely none listed in London. I'll just imagine that it tastes as good as it looks.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I had fond memories of pizza delight from my childhood. Last summer I saw one and got a pizza. It was literally the worst pizza I’ve ever had in my life. The cheapo no name brand frozen pizzas I have in my freezer are better.


----------



## Mooh

Finally bought out the lease on the Moohmobile. First time lease free in about 12 years.
The fucking thing better last me until the authorities take my license.


----------



## mhammer

silvertonebetty said:


> Chicken chipotle nanwitch at pizza delight .


When we were in the Quebec town of La Pocatiere, recently, I went to their local Metro store and was very pleasantly surprised by the variety of "takeaway" meals I saw in the cooler there, that one would simply never find in any local supermarket cooler. Among them was a chicken-salad sandwich on naan bread, as well as chicken salad on hazelnut-walnut bread. And those were the "simple" lunches. I thought I had been teleported to a Marks & Spencer food floor.

As for your vaccine shot, doesn't it give you greater confidence that they waited until they* knew* it was safe for you?


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> When we were in the Quebec town of La Pocatiere, recently, I went to their local Metro store and was very pleasantly surprised by the variety of "takeaway" meals I saw in the cooler there, that one would simply never find in any local supermarket cooler. Among them was a chicken-salad sandwich on naan bread, as well as chicken salad on hazelnut-walnut bread. And those were the "simple" lunches. I thought I had been teleported to a Marks & Spencer food floor.
> 
> As for your vaccine shot, doesn't it give you greater confidence that they waited until they* knew* it was safe for you?


or claimed they knew


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Diablo

Take note: It is now wrong (offensive) to be thankful for health.

Chris Pratt faces criticism over post about wife Katherine Schwarzenegger giving him ‘healthy’ daughter (yahoo.com)


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Diablo

silvertonebetty said:


> They took in a paper from veterans affairs today and there’s a picture of the boat my uncles were on from when they served in the golf


was it this one? its not a boat. Cute uncle though.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 386277


Oh my


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Ever play in front of a friend with his wife present and she gets the "giggles" from just hearing you tune up?
He never invited me back for some reason. Its a peculiar reaction though.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

Diablo said:


> Take note: It is now wrong (offensive) to be thankful for health.
> 
> Chris Pratt faces criticism over post about wife Katherine Schwarzenegger giving him ‘healthy’ daughter (yahoo.com)


what a crock of shit people are these days. when saying something sweet about your wife and new daughter somehow equates to "i hate my son who was born a premie and may have problems" then you have further evidence that some people just suck at being human. i am soooo lucky i don't have super powers, because i would not be a nice or safe person


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

I was so jumpy tonight. I got frightened by a plans and my own reflection in a mirror at the drugstore.


----------



## silvertonebetty

We have a mens conference today and when I got there I found out I was all ready paid for. There was a three tables of free book and on the far left and a book stood out like a sore thumb, and to my surprise it was the rc sprouls reformation study I was looking at a few weeks ago online. I’m a huge rc sprouls fan so obviously I took it and some light reading since I find reading hard to do .


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Diablo

Its funny to me the way some sellers make threats in their ads thinking it will generate interest or push someone into action ”…buy before x, or i‘ll put it on reverb/eBay/donate it to charity etc”.
no one gives a shit probably bc your pricing is out to lunch, and it will sit there too. No one will be crying if you do.








ENDS SOON, WILL DONATE! Vintage Gibson Les Paul 1952! W/OHSC! FREE SHIPPING! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ENDS SOON, WILL DONATE! Vintage Gibson Les Paul 1952! W/OHSC! FREE SHIPPING! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca




if an Item isnt generating interest it’s bc your pricing is not in line with the current market, or you had unrealistic expectations for how long it takes to sell a unique or high value item.


----------



## mhammer

silvertonebetty said:


> I was so jumpy tonight. I got frightened by a plans and my own reflection in a mirror at the drugstore.


Years ago, I was looking for a French book in Montreal. It was raining hard. I ducked into a French bookstore to ask the sales staff if they had it. I started talking to a guy with stringy hair in my best French. I thought it was weird and a little insulting that he seemed to be mimicking everything I said. Then I realized I had been talking to my image in a mirror. I quickly left the store before anyone saw what had happened.


----------



## mhammer

Diablo said:


> Its funny to me the way some sellers make threats in their ads thinking it will generate interest or push someone into action ”…buy before x, or i‘ll put it on reverb/eBay/donate it to charity etc”.
> no one gives a shit probably bc your pricing is out to lunch, and it will sit there too. No one will be crying if you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENDS SOON, WILL DONATE! Vintage Gibson Les Paul 1952! W/OHSC! FREE SHIPPING! | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ENDS SOON, WILL DONATE! Vintage Gibson Les Paul 1952! W/OHSC! FREE SHIPPING! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if an Item isnt generating interest it’s bc your pricing is not in line with the current market, or you had unrealistic expectations for how long it takes to sell a unique or high value item.


I find it weird when someone posts something for $50 and accompanies it with the "lowballers will be ignored" caveat. Um, exactly how much lower did you think someone was planning to "lowball" you?


----------



## silvertonebetty

mhammer said:


> Years ago, I was looking for a French book in Montreal. It was raining hard. I ducked into a French bookstore to ask the sales staff if they had it. I started talking to a guy with stringy hair in my best French. I thought it was weird and a little insulting that he seemed to be mimicking everything I said. Then I realized I had been talking to my image in a mirror. I quickly left the store before anyone saw what had happened.


Sadly it’s not the first time my reflection scared


----------



## BlueRocker

Loaded the car with pedals amps and a guitar - all stuff I didn't need. Sold to a pawn shop in one fell swoop. Liberating.


----------



## Diablo

The worst concert tragedy since The Who in CincinnatI?








Travis Scott Unaware of Seriousness of Astroworld Chaos


Sources familiar insist Travis was unaware of the severity of things.




www.tmz.com





edit: nope, the fire at the club Great White were playing at was much desdlier. But still.


----------



## mhammer

Diablo said:


> The worst concert tragedy since The Who in CincinnatI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travis Scott Unaware of Seriousness of Astroworld Chaos
> 
> 
> Sources familiar insist Travis was unaware of the severity of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: nope, the fire at the club Great White were playing at was much desdlier. But still.


Yep, they were all tragedies that didn't need to happen. There have been others at clubs in non-English-speaking countries that show up as little news items buried away in the corner.


----------



## Verne

I remember The Who concert tragedy and how they did a memorial on WKRP about it. It's a real shame that even just one person can cause the "uprising" that results in the death of innocent music lovers.


----------



## Paul M

97 died as a result of the Hillsborough soccer disaster in '89. Over 2,000 trampled to death at Mecca in '15.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Paul Running

If Mozart was a Rocker:


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> View attachment 386533


----------



## Paul Running

If Hogan was a drummer:


----------



## mhammer

Verne said:


> View attachment 386533


I gather this vehicle listing, and the "Chevy and Paula" were both speech-to-text attempts, the one being a Grand Marquis and the other an Impala. Either that or someone with a bad phone connection and no internet asked a relative or friend with no automotive knowledge to post an ad for them. That doesn't stop it from being funny.


----------



## Verne

I would really REALLY hope it was voice to text. But then again, proofreading makes a big difference.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

Hilts?



Are you there, Hilts?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 386543


I hope Paula is a some good looking ?


----------



## Lola

A beautiful day just to sit and enjoy outside!


----------



## mhammer

Damn straight. I've been out prepping the garden for winter today, and transplanting things for inside.


----------



## Mooh

@Lola

Like you, my two dogs and a cup of coffee joined me, but I spent most of the morning cutting 2x4s and 2x6s for a little project for the kids. Best to keep the sawdust outside where I can blow it away with the leaf blower (actually the top off the shop-vac). Great temperature for working. There's some garden upkeep left to do but not today. 

Might just (if I can coin a term) "pull a Lola" for the rest of the day.


----------



## laristotle

Mooh said:


> Might just (if I can coin a term) "pull a Lola" for the rest of the day.


If you say that outside of this forum, some may assume that you're going to a _club down in old Soho_.


----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


> If you say that outside of this forum, some may assume that you're going to a _club down in old Soho_.


or pulling a bender to drown your sorrows and pain, a Spanish term.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

My aunt called tonight I guess I get my Covid shot on Wednesday. I’ll let you know if they change my dna 🧬 😂


----------



## Thunderboy1975

I got the moderna vaccine, i can breath out both nostrils and morning wood every night since.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Sneaky

Who’s a good boy...


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## silvertonebetty

Oh boy I made a huge mistake recently. I has someone over and the realized I’m on TikTok. I woke up with 17 messages overnight from them like 80 Notification . He knew I was really busy over the weekend yet he didn’t listen and I got an message during my conference where I told him I’m busy I can’t talk. I get another message at Lilly’s birthday party again I told I was busy with the party then I was going back to the conference. Then he messaged me again . Sunday I got another message and I told I’m multiple times that I could not talk because I was at church. did that work ? No. And then I’m woke up before 7:30 by 6 messages asking if I was going to be at group today . Even though told him no he asked the same question then I told him it’s way too early and no he still responded “ no why will you be there tomorrow “ I’m thinking I might need to block him number


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> well, now it all begins...
> i took an a & s layoff today, so i can deal with some health issues. nothing life threatening, but combined, they won't allow me to be dependable or productive. the job was almost over, only about a month to go, but i just couldn't do it anymore. the folks i worked for treated me real well, and i wasn't going to play it dirty. by union rules i could've hung in there to the end but i would have been pretty useless. my boss came to me today and told me he understood why i was doing it, and that he appreciated my integrity. it made me feel really good, knowing i made the right decision for both of us. there isn't any upcoming work on the books for months and months. even then, my hours are high enough that i'll be near the back of the line. without the easy covid money it's going to be tough. unemployment here is $293/week and i get another $200 from the union hall. i have a small amount of savings. once i get my health squared away, i plan to look for work outside of my trade to hold me over.
> 
> i just wanted to tell someone that stuff. i can't tell my family this stuff because if my sisters find out, they won't leave me alone. once i get it all done, if they find out, they'll be annoyed, but they won't have an excuse to be such a bother. they mean well, but it's unbearable


Cheezy you are a strong and very resilient. You will rise above the ashes. You’ve conquered the world already considering what life has already dished your way!


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## laristotle




----------



## bzrkrage

Verne said:


> The closest Pizza Delight to me is an hour away.


Apparently delivery of Pizza Delight may take a while for me.
I'd better tip the Skip the Dishes person, or just complain that it's late & cold 😆


----------



## bzrkrage

Saw the new Bond film the other day, now I can't stop singing "Norwegian Wood"


----------



## Guitar101

bzrkrage said:


> Saw the new Bond film the other day, now I can't stop singing "Norwegian Wood"


Don't get me started.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## MarkM

bzrkrage said:


> Saw the new Bond film the other day, now I can't stop singing "Norwegian Wood"


When my grandsons are fuzzing I sing that for them, I learnt to sing and play it 30 years ago. I have not forgot the words and I am a terrible singer, they don't seem to mind. It calms them, also Mother Natures Son!


----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 386842


Loved the shirt. I need one for me. Lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## JCSM

My favorite hidden gem youtube channel. Watch a morbidly obese dude hammer enough food for a family of 6. I'm not sure how in the hell youtube decided to throw this in my sidebar, but I've turned on the subtitles and made my way through most of them.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Almost 3 hours after my shot and I’m fine .


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> you mean winnie the pooh?
> he was an i.v. drug user, and violent felon. his long running feud with rabbit is well documented by law enforcement.
> when rabbit was later found in an alley missing an eye, with stuffing hemorrhaging from a gaping knife wound, police suspected pooh, but tragically, he died before they could question him. there were no witnesses who came forward with information despite a lengthy and very public investigation.


White River, Ontario, is apparently the "birthplace" of the actual bear that was brought overseas, and turned into the literary Winnie the Pooh. The town is festooned with Disney-fied displays, and has a Winnie the Pooh festival every August. We happened to pass through the week after they had held the "Winnie Goes Hawaiian" themed week.


----------



## Lola

I am furiously disappointed. My PRS won’t be here for another 4 months give or take. This is really shitty. It’s already been a year. My hubby phoned L&M and this is what they told him. I am sitting crying big alligator tears. It’s been a bad day from hell besides with hubby and his medical needs. Pain can bring out the worst of the BEAST!


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Paul Running

A Tweed Hauler


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## cheezyridr

BlueRocker said:


>


pretty, in the way of jess greenburg, but a better player. nice post


----------



## SWLABR

When did we stop clapping and cheering for a safe landing on a plane?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

SWLABR said:


> When did we stop clapping and cheering for a safe landing on a plane?


It's been replaced by a collective sigh of relief.


----------



## cheezyridr

SWLABR said:


> When did we stop clapping and cheering for a safe landing on a plane?


right about the the time people became glad they were allowed to fly in the first place


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Archeological dig in Newfoundland unearths what could be Canada’s oldest English coin


The head archaeologist and supervisor at the Cupids Cove Plantation Provincial Historic Site in Newfoundland says one of his colleagues found the silver coin in September, adding that research has confirmed it was minted some time between 1493 and 1499




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Not my photo, found on Facebook.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## silvertonebetty

A big chunk breakfast before work today


----------



## Verne

Milkman said:


>


I really hope he lost a bet and this was the payment. Otherwise........well, there is no otherwise IMO. That was just awful. Sure, that woman may be hot to somebody, but they couldn't even source a really hot woman to play her part once she heard the song no doubt.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> I really hope he lost a bet and this was the payment. Otherwise........well, there is no otherwise IMO. That was just awful. Sure, that woman may be hot to somebody, but they couldn't even source a really hot woman to play her part once she heard the song no doubt.



Kind of a hobby of mine looking for these sort of videos.

I know, it says something about how shallow I am, but it's like a train wreck. You can't look away.

I don't think this guy is kidding either....his self harmonies are brilliant...






Or this guy....


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh

@Milkman Why do you hate me?


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> @Milkman Why do you hate me?


Meh, don't feel bad. I hate most people.

Pretty good stuff eh?


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Verne said:


> I really hope he lost a bet and this was the payment. Otherwise........well, there is no otherwise IMO. That was just awful. Sure, that woman may be hot to somebody, but they couldn't even source a really hot woman to play her part once she heard the song no doubt.


Isnt that Corky and The Juice Pigs?? 😄 they were on In Living Color a few times. Theyre a satirical band.


----------



## Milkman

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Isnt that Corky and The Juice Pigs?? 😄 they were on In Living Color a few times. Theyre a satirical band.



Afraid not.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> Meh, don't feel bad. I hate most people.
> 
> Pretty good stuff eh?


Great stuff. I get to hear students' first songwriting efforts at times. Sometimes they're quite good...sometimes...well, not.

I get it, some days I don't do people particularly well.


----------



## Paul M

I sincerely love music played by kids, like The Shaggs, or The Langley Scools Music Project

Not technically perfect, but the kids care.


----------



## mhammer

Mooh said:


> View attachment 387270
> 
> 
> Not my photo, found on Facebook.


Great guitar player. Saw him back up Janis Joplin in the Full Tilt Boogie Band. His rhythm playing on "Half Moon" earned my deep respect.


----------



## SWLABR

cheezyridr said:


> right about the the time people became glad they were allowed to fly in the first place


This was waaaaay before the pandemic. We used to do it when I was a kid, and maybe a few of my early vacations as an adult. It’s been gone for while. Just wondering if it was a slowly fizzled out thing, or just one day stopped….


----------



## keto

SWLABR said:


> This was waaaaay before the pandemic. We used to do it when I was a kid, and maybe a few of my early vacations as an adult. It’s been gone for while. Just wondering if it was a slowly fizzled out thing, or just one day stopped….


I've flown a fair amount for business and pleasure over the course of the past 45 years, and only seen that a couple times after pretty rough flights/landings.


----------



## faracaster

Milkman said:


> Afraid not.



LOVE Sean Cullen


----------



## cheezyridr

granted it was back in the early 2000's but they did it coming and going between toronto and philly when i last flew. once flying became a giant pain in the ass, i stopped.



SWLABR said:


> This was waaaaay before the pandemic. We used to do it when I was a kid, and maybe a few of my early vacations as an adult. It’s been gone for while. Just wondering if it was a slowly fizzled out thing, or just one day stopped….


----------



## Mooh

mhammer said:


> Great guitar player. Saw him back up Janis Joplin in the Full Tilt Boogie Band. His rhythm playing on "Half Moon" earned my deep respect.


Very cool.

Met a cool guy playing in a Stratford music store one time. Picked up some licks. I didn't know it was him until the next week when the store clerk told me. Hope I didn't come off as the snot-nosed teenager I probably was in the early or mid '70s.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Looks like we got our schedules for the next two month . Well November and December. And it’s nice to have more days work than days off and every week it changes between Saturday and Sunday shifts


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## SWLABR

keto said:


> I've flown a fair amount for business and pleasure over the course of the past 45 years, and only seen that a couple times after pretty rough flights/landings.


I guess the earliest ones I was part of was to and from England in the 80’s. I suppose we were all grateful to get out of the flying school bus alive.


----------



## BlueRocker

Having GAS for a Goldtop LP today.


----------



## cheezyridr

with p90s


----------



## Verne

OH YEAH!!! GT with P90s is the ultimate LP for me.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

I woke up a monster abscess soft on palate. My whole palate is covered in this soft tissues. Is the size of a It’s the size 1/2 ping size ball. It hursts like hell. Dentist 45 minutes.


----------



## BlueRocker

Verne said:


> OH YEAH!!! GT with P90s is the ultimate LP for me.


I have one, and one with mini humbuckers. But alas no humbucker'd goldtop. I'm totally delinquent in Goldtops.


----------



## Verne

@BlueRocker Then you best get your shit together.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I woke up a monster abscess soft on palate. My whole palate is covered in this soft tissues. Is the size of a It’s the size 1/2 ping size ball. It hursts like hell. Dentist 45 minutes.


hang in there lola


----------



## silvertonebetty

BlueRocker said:


> Having GAS for a Goldtop LP today.


I want another guild or a Gretsch jet lol actually the vintage select 53? Or 58


----------



## silvertonebetty

My head hurts really hurts 😂 . I was planning hot potato with two of the little ones at church and I got a volleyball in the face . And now my head is throbbing 😂 I told him the nets were too close. O well 😂


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mom messaged me tonight this “Skarr is not well....Not sure what it is....not eating or drinking, breathing is very shallow” skarr is our family cat we found in 2007/08 I’m no vet but that doesn’t sound very good so I told mom to take her to the vet . She was also very vocal on Wednesday when I was over . Hopefully she comes around whatever is going on


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> My head hurts really hurts 😂 . I was planning hot potato with two of the little ones at church and I got a volleyball in the face . And now my head is throbbing 😂 I told him the nets were too close. O well 😂



is your name scott sterling?


----------



## Verne

cheezyridr said:


> is your name scott sterling?


That has always made me laugh. Regardless how many times I've seen it. Pure gold.


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> is your name scott sterling?


I forgot about this lol .


----------



## cheezyridr

i found this by accident just now. i usually skip reaction videos, but i liked this one. big boi in the brown shirt is almost head banging before he even knows what head banging is. how cool is that? the best part is after the music when they give their thoughts. the guy in the yellow shirt is having none of it. the mustasch guy said he liked it. overall, they were very polite


----------



## Milkman

My cats love me.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## WCGill

cheezyridr said:


> i found this by accident just now. i usually skip reaction videos, but i liked this one. big boi in the brown shirt is almost head banging before he even knows what head banging is. how cool is that? the best part is after the music when they give their thoughts. the guy in the yellow shirt is having none of it. the mustasch guy said he liked it. overall, they were very polite


Quite a few vids of them eating western food, yes they are very polite, simple and funny.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Reserved for Sterling 😂


----------



## Lola

Some of us work at a shitty job so we can buy the shitty things we don’t need!


----------



## Paul Running

Lola said:


> Some of us work at a shitty job so we can buy the shitty things we don’t need!


Yeah, you have to wonder why that happens...some things just have no explanation, the beauty of human nature.


----------



## Verne

The need to want, not the want to need. It's rampant in hobbies vs life essentials.


----------



## Milkman

My buddy Yoshi and his Squirrelfriend.


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Some of us work at a shitty job so we can buy the shitty things we don’t need!


most jobs are shitty, imo. not all of them of course, but alot of them. i think ALL jobs are shitty SOMETIMES. but even shitty jobs have occasionally good moments too. my biggest gripe has always been paying for things i disagree with.

for example, why do i have to pay $50 to the state so i can own a dog? my dogs don't impact the state in any way. they don't leave my property. they don't make noise. i don't use the dog parks, i have a yard. so far i've ignored the notices they keep sending me. the law requires veterinarians to notify them of my name address and what pets i have. i doubt i can do it forever. but until someone forces me, i ain't paying them a dime


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> most jobs are shitty, imo. not all of them of course, but alot of them


Over my lifetime of various jobs, I found that it's not the work so much as one's manger or direct supervisor that makes the difference.
An asshole for a boss will bring anyone down. IMO


----------



## Paul M

Most folks don't quit jobs. They quit bosses.


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> Most folks don't quit jobs. They quit bosses.


Funny, I think most people who quit are trying to leap frog their way to the top as opposed to working their way there.

There's precious little loyalty these days.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> There's precious little loyalty these days.


loyalty to one's company is an exercise in stupidity. the company does not have any loyalty to the employee.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>



Have you watched the movie Idiocracy?

I wouldn't say Goodfellas or Godfather 2 are in jeopardy of being overshadowed in terms of the quality of the movie, but it was supposed to be a comedy. I'm becoming less and less certain of that. It's starting to come off as a documentary.


----------



## Verne

@Milkman I agree fully. On all parts, but "supposed" to be a comedy is the big one. Most un-funny movie I have seen.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> @Milkman I agree fully. On all parts, but "supposed" to be a comedy is the big one. Most un-funny movie I have seen.


Shut up!!!


----------



## Milkman

This is all you need to see. The rest of the movie......


----------



## Verne

I don't know what to say now. Maybe I'll just go have some green fluid and watch some dirt. OHHHHHHHHHHHHH no he di'nt !!!!


----------



## BlueRocker

Been thinking about moving to take a new job, so I had a real estate agent in to look at my house today. I nearly crapped my pants. Looks like early retirement could now be on the table.


----------



## laristotle

BlueRocker said:


> Been thinking about moving to take a new job, so I had a real estate agent in to look at my house today. I nearly crapped my pants. Looks like early retirement could now be on the table.


Until you start searching for a replacement. 'hmm .. think I'll have to keep working'.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Until you start searching for a replacement. 'hmm .. think I'll have to keep working'.


Yep, you still have to live somewhere. You sell your current house for a lot of money, but then have to buy another one for a lot of money. 

That is unless you decide to live in a tent.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> That is unless you decide to live in a tent.


Live homeless in a major city's downtown parks?
Advocates at your beck n' call, eh?!


----------



## BlueRocker

laristotle said:


> Until you start searching for a replacement. 'hmm .. think I'll have to keep working'.


It seems my quaint retirement home in a quiet seaside fishing village is now in vogue, and may have seriously outperformed the market.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Live homeless in a major city's downtown parks?
> Advocates at your beck n' call, eh?!


I'd steer far clear of that. 

Spending time camping in a nice campground would be fine with me.


----------



## greco

BlueRocker said:


> It seems my quaint retirement home in a quiet seaside fishing village is now in vogue, and may have seriously outperformed the market.


Where would you consider moving to? (Seriously)
Another fellow I know just moved to Bear River and is living close (hard not to live close to anyone in Bear River...LOL!) to our mutual friend of 40 + years that bought there in 2018 and moved this past summer. 
Both are excellent guitarists and have started a weekly jam.
I was there in June 2019.


----------



## BlueRocker

greco said:


> Where would you consider moving to? (Seriously)
> Another fellow I know just moved to Bear River and is living close (hard not to live close to anyone in Bear River...LOL!) to our mutual friend of 40 + years that bought there in 2018 and moved this past summer.
> Both are excellent guitarists and have started a weekly jam.
> I was there in June 2019.


If I decide I don't have to work anymore, Bear River is coincidentally very high on my list of places to retire to. I have some recreational property in that area now. But I literally just got the job offer 10 minutes ago, and it's in another part of the province. I'm feeling a bit brain dead about the whole thing really.


----------



## greco

@BlueRocker Good luck getting everything sorted out without too much stress. 
Please consider letting us know what happens. Thanks


----------



## Lola

@BlueRocker a lot of positive vibes.


----------



## butterknucket

I'm way too stressed with my job as well.


----------



## Lola

I


butterknucket said:


> I'm way too stressed with my job as well.


Me too but I don’t want to not work. I have to do something. New year and start searching.


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> Have you watched the movie Idiocracy?
> 
> I wouldn't say Goodfellas or Godfather 2 are in jeopardy of being overshadowed in terms of the quality of the movie, but it was supposed to be a comedy. I'm becoming less and less certain of that. It's starting to come off as a documentary.


any time anyone claims that movie isn't funny, i just post this image. that right there is as funny as anything i ever saw in my life.










but when it comes to films that may have actually been prophetic, i'm going with john carpenter










the first part of the movie, before the infamous fight scene has already come to pass, with one exception...
the banks haven't failed yet. but that may not be so far off. we've all seen it happen in other countries with alarming speed. of course, after that, the resistance will appear, and they'll point out who the aliens are, and we'll all have to wear ray bans.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

EDIT: The one gripe I would have with this otherwise charming and delightful cartoon is that the vast majority of players work a wah with their right foot, largely because we use wahs to make the guitar "talk", and speech tends to be a predominantly left hemisphere function that necessitates use of the right foot for optimal coordination of intent and action. That said, the input and output jacks on the wah are situated correctly, so they get credit for that.


----------



## allthumbs56

mhammer said:


> EDIT: The one gripe I would have with this otherwise charming and delightful cartoon is that the vast majority of players work a wah with their right foot, largely because we use wahs to make the guitar "talk", and speech tends to be a predominantly left hemisphere function that necessitates use of the right foot for optimal coordination of intent and action. That said, the input and output jacks on the wah are situated correctly, so they get credit for that.


And the stick of dynamite? I think it should be before the wah


----------



## mhammer

allthumbs56 said:


> And the stick of dynamite? I think it should be before the wah







__





Secret Symbols — Bizarro


Unlock the mysteries of the seemingly random pie, alien, or eyeball you can spot in the corner of your favorite Bizarro cartoon.




www.bizarro.com


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

My faithful dependable companion. I just got the comforter out of the dryer. He hopped up on the bed and made himself at home. The simple things in life.


----------



## silvertonebetty

So Covid is O’Leary and two places are shut down because of it . My friend who is unvaccinated and refuses to wear a mask and works at one of two places still thinks he’s doing good by going to a rally tomorrow in Charlottetown! I just don’t understand him . I have to get tested every other day for work and I must admit it’s kind of a relief knowing this because because I could be reassured I’m healthy. But I’m December I won’t miss getting a stick shoved up my nose.


----------



## Mooh

Otis and Billie hanging out as usual.


----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> View attachment 388578
> 
> 
> Otis and Billie hanging out as usual.


I love their names, especially Otis. That’s cool!


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> I love their names, especially Otis. That’s cool!


Thanks. Otis for Otis Redding and Billie for Billie Holiday, two of my wife's favourites.


----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> Thanks. Otis for Otis Redding and Billie for Billie Holiday, two of my wife's favourites.


Funny you should mention Otis Redding. Our band is covering Sitting on the Dock of the bay.


----------



## silvertonebetty

We had 14 customers today at work lol. What will tomorrow bring


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 388801


I did this too my old neighbour because he polished me off lol.rang his buzzer over and over again and hid at the other side of the apartment lol


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> I did this too my old neighbour because he polished me off lol.rang his buzzer over and over again and hid at the other side of the apartment lol


we used to run though an apt building yelling FIRE!!! FIRE!!! EVERYBODY GET OUT!!!
we also collected small pebbles and threw them by the handful at someone's door. when they came out, we'd throw the remaining pebbles at them from behind a car, then run away.
i was a bad kid


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## laristotle

Robert1950 said:


>


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Sneaky

Verne said:


> View attachment 388091


With any luck it’s on vibrate.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## silvertonebetty

Help us we need a sound guy 😂. I wish you guys could hear this, a worship team that’s completely unsync , a sound man that can’t figure out the new computer. Me who can’t use the sound board and just freshly out of unicorn dust 🤣. Well it does say “ make a joyful noise “


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> Help us we need a sound guy 😂. I wish you guys could hear this, a worship team that’s completely unsync , a sound man that can’t figure out the new computer. Me who can’t use the sound board and just freshly out of unicorn dust 🤣. Well it does say “ make a joyful noise “


being the sound guy isn't easy, and you rarely get any appreciation for your efforts. i've done it for several different churches. the worship team never performs during sound check like they during worship. it's almost pointless even doing a sound check, because you're going to spend half the worship time adjusting everything. then when you come in next sunday, you're going to go through it all again.


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> being the sound guy isn't easy, and you rarely get any appreciation for your efforts. i've done it for several different churches. the worship team never performs during sound check like they during worship. it's almost pointless even doing a sound check, because you're going to spend half the worship time adjusting everything. then when you come in next sunday, you're going to go through it all again.


In the mornings we actually have a guy who knows what he’s doing in fact he has his own studio but he doesn’t do the evening service.but I had a good chuckle 😂. Actually one day I’m sitting in the sound booth to get away from people and they thanked me for helping. The guy beside me “ there’s jared taking all the credit when he does nothing but sit there” actually that reminds me of a school project. I passed and the other that did all the work failed for “not doing any work” man that makes me sound like an ass 😂


----------



## cheezyridr

the last church i served had a really nice board with 64 channels. although i recorded the entire service, no one was allowed to listen to or posess the cd, because they were afraid of getting in trouble for the music. the church was a pentacostal church that shared with another church that was all thai or phillipino, i forget which.

every sunday i would come in and set up. the team would do a brief rehearsal. it was very...sedate. then they would get "in the spirit" during service and play like an entirely different band. i would make the adjustments, make a good digital copy on a cd, and give it to the pastor. 

after we cleaned up and left, the other church would come in and do their thing. they would change all the settings and move things around. next sunday i would come in and start from scratch. week after week was the same


----------



## Diablo

Gotta be a man in a bear suit. “Toss Me One Big Dawg” This Bear Must’ve Been Human In His Past Life… How Else He Learnt This?!


----------



## zontar

Yeah, I'm here.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My friend’s little one and I share Xbox games through game share and his father and I went half’s on a digital download that both of us can use. His little fella is 10 and like his rc rock crawler. So I did this up for him on my Xbox since he uses an old account of mine .








The young one hasn’t saw it yet but I’m sure I’m going to hear about it when he gets home from school


----------



## SWLABR

Can we all agree (as a society) that painting over screws of any kind is just plain lazy, and will eventually give someone fits trying to get them out of whatever they are in?!?!?


----------



## silvertonebetty

SWLABR said:


> Can we all agree (as a society) that painting over screws of any kind is just plain lazy, and will eventually give someone fits trying to get them out of whatever they are in?!?!?


Yes and light switches.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Paul Running

When Lt. Uhura left Starfleet she became a Sound Engineer


----------



## JBFairthorne

SWLABR said:


> Can we all agree (as a society) that painting over screws of any kind is just plain lazy, and will eventually give someone fits trying to get them out of whatever they are in?!?!?


Not sure I would like looking at the lines of screws in my drywall.


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> Not sure I would like looking at the lines of screws in my drywall.


That ain’t paint and you know it!


----------



## JBFairthorne

The final layer is paint though. Just saying that there are times that the aesthetic value of painting over or otherwise covering screws is worth the potential future aggravation of removing them. Another example might be plugging screw holes in furniture.

Don’t get me started on assholes that caulk over screw heads though. With the flexibility of the caulk, you THINK you’re making progress only to realize you’re not.


----------



## Lola

Verne said:


> The need to want, not the want to need. It's rampant in hobbies vs life essentials.


Some ppl are confused as to what constitutes a “ life essential”? What do you consider a life essential?


----------



## mhammer

Sneaky said:


>


Aren't you supposed to just have the horns at the front as a hood ornament, not the entire animal?


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> being the sound guy isn't easy, and you rarely get any appreciation for your efforts. i've done it for several different churches. the worship team never performs during sound check like they during worship. it's almost pointless even doing a sound check, because you're going to spend half the worship time adjusting everything. then when you come in next sunday, you're going to go through it all again.


Just pretend the worship team is Tame Impala. Run everything through a flanger and be done with it. You won't have to adjust anything else.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> Just pretend the worship team is Tame Impala. Run everything through a flanger and be done with it. You won't have to adjust anything else.


oh man.... you're calling to the devil on my shoulder! it never crossed my mind before the moment i read your post, the amount of fun i could have. a wah could be pretty funny, but with careful use of a delay, you could really create some chaos and maybe even panic. hahahaha! one of the churches i served even had wireless in ear monitors. it was a really cool set up. each set could individually adjust the levels of the others to suit them, as well as overall volume. since everything went thru the board, TWO delays set differently in different channels would do it for sure. oh, a volume pedal could really be fun too. if i ever serve in another church, it's going to be really hard to not do these things now


----------



## Paul M

Lola said:


> Some ppl are confused as to what constitutes a “ life essential”? What do you consider a life essential?


From the 50's to the 70's in China, the 4 big things were a bicycle, a sewing machine, a wristwatch, and a radio.

I have excellent versions of each, and would seriously have a hole in my life if I was missing any one of them.


----------



## Paul M

cheezyridr said:


> oh man.... you're calling to the devil on my shoulder! it never crossed my mind before the moment i read your post, the amount of fun i could have. a wah could be pretty funny, but with careful use of a delay, you could really create some chaos and maybe even panic. hahahaha! one of the churches i served even had wireless in ear monitors. it was a really cool set up. each set could individually adjust the levels of the others to suit them, as well as overall volume. since everything went thru the board, TWO delays set differently in different channels would do it for sure. oh, a volume pedal could really be fun too. if i ever serve in another church, it's going to be really hard to not do these things now


Throw a pitch shift on vocals into the IEM. Sit back and enjoy.


----------



## mhammer

Paul M said:


> Throw a pitch shift on vocals into the IEM. Sit back and enjoy.


Was there EVER a greater need for a Korg Hatsune Miku pedal?


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> if i ever serve in another church, it's going to be really hard to not do these things now


an octave pedal to drop down to cookie monster vocals?


----------



## cheezyridr

Paul M said:


> Throw a pitch shift on vocals into the IEM. Sit back and enjoy.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My friend’s father has Covid


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> My friend’s father has Covid


Sorry to hear that. My friend's father died of Covid in the early days. He was in a nursing home. Real nice guy.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> Sorry to hear that. My friend's father died of Covid in the early days. He was in a nursing home. Real nice guy.





Mooh said:


> Sorry to hear that. My friend's father died of Covid in the early days. He was in a nursing home. Real nice guy.


Sorry to hear about your friend’s father. Hopefully My friends father gets well soon. She still lives with him and she’s going mad being stuck home


----------



## silvertonebetty

A saw a fella today who I knew for most of his life. He’s autistic and is really good with dates . Well he saw me and said “ jared there’s only 6 more days till your birthday! I’m going to Charlottetown on the 27th , I’ll see what I can find you” sometimes it amazes me how thoughtful people can be but I had to tell him that he doesn’t have to do that.


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> A saw a fella today who I knew for most of his life. He’s autistic and is really good with dates . Well he saw me and said “ jared there’s only 6 more days till your birthday! I’m going to Charlottetown on the 27th , I’ll see what I can find you” sometimes it amazes me how thoughtful people can be but I had to tell him that he doesn’t have to do that.


i used to belong to a riding club (motorcyclists, not bikers) that was gigantic, multi national. we communicated by an email list that was very lively. one of the guys had an autistic son named jimmy, who was AMAZING. someone might post "hey, i have this year/model bike and i want to buy brand x tires. is this a good price?" within minutes, you could count on him to respond with something like "cheezyridr said he bought those tires on june 12th at 7:18 pm for x amount. grumpy and lacey said that was very good." this list used to see 50 or more emails daily. during 9/11 i saw 200+/day. 
you could never get away with "i never said that." if you ever did, cause jimmy would correct you with the date and time. he was around 15 or so when i got to meet him at a rally. he had this giant tricycle he rode around the parking lot, and into everyone's ankles. he was impossible to not like.


----------



## Diablo

silvertonebetty said:


> My friend’s father has Covid


hope hes ok. let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mooh

Willie is dead. Long live Willie.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Diablo said:


> hope hes ok. let us know how it goes.


Will do


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

When did the price of food skyrocket? And why is everything that’s healthy look so disgusting lol.








Spinach, peas,carrots and sweat potatoes and will be doing up some meat for it in a bit. Then I’ll make meatloaf ,chicken pot pie and sweet potato and carrots soup. Then tomorrow I’ll throw an roast of for beef barley soup


----------



## mhammer

When I was an undergrad, my room-mate and I would play what we called "the baby-food game" when we went grocery shopping. One of us would have to turn around, while the other one selected two different baby-food jars, holding them to cover up the labels. The other person could only see the bottom of each jar, and had to guess what each jar contained. The trick was to select jars containing items that were very different but looked alike. "Strained peaches" could look an awful lot like turkey and squash.


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> When did the price of food skyrocket? And why is everything that’s healthy look so disgusting lol.
> View attachment 389534
> 
> Spinach, peas,carrots and sweat potatoes and will be doing up some meat for it in a bit. Then I’ll make meatloaf ,chicken pot pie and sweet potato and carrots soup. Then tomorrow I’ll throw an roast of for beef barley soup


I sense that the price of healthy food has increased more than the not so healthy foods, spinach and sweet potatoes are ridiculously priced.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> I sense that the price of healthy food has increased more than the not so healthy foods, spinach and sweet potatoes are ridiculously priced.


Well I had a bag of frozen spinach . Yeah sweet potatoes are pricey. I only got two thankfully.


----------



## Mooh

Paul Running said:


> I sense that the price of healthy food has increased more than the not so healthy foods, spinach and sweet potatoes are ridiculously priced.


I think you're right.

We've run out of our own fresh garden produce and have started buying veggies at the store again, though there's still some frozen stuff like zucchini and rhubarb. The plan for next year is to plant more root stock, can more, and freeze more. We planted two fruit trees too, so we look forward to apples and pears in the coming years. The summer and fall months of fresh veggies every day are awesome...but short. Gardening isn't possible for everyone, but I'm amazed at those who could and don't...it's healthy and cheap, good exercise too.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I dropped the takamine off to the shop to get Andrew to set it up for me . And lower the action just a Hair .


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Put down your yogurt first.............


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> When did the price of food skyrocket? And why is everything that’s healthy look so disgusting lol.
> View attachment 389534
> 
> Spinach, peas,carrots and sweat potatoes and will be doing up some meat for it in a bit. Then I’ll make meatloaf ,chicken pot pie and sweet potato and carrots soup. Then tomorrow I’ll throw an roast of for beef barley soup


----------



## Thunderboy1975

I should just reply to them aunties on POF so i can have a dinner for xmas. Turkey n stuff...stop chasin them 30 somethings...Otherwise it'll be just like any other day. 😛


----------



## MarkM

Mooh said:


> View attachment 389404
> 
> 
> Willie is dead. Long live Willie.


Jebus I used to come home to that when I played in bands and came home all f#€£ed up late. Still with that queen, still get that look once in a while for no reason at all?


----------



## MarkM

Mooh said:


> I think you're right.
> 
> We've run out of our own fresh garden produce and have started buying veggies at the store again, though there's still some frozen stuff like zucchini and rhubarb. The plan for next year is to plant more root stock, can more, and freeze more. We planted two fruit trees too, so we look forward to apples and pears in the coming years. The summer and fall months of fresh veggies every day are awesome...but short. Gardening isn't possible for everyone, but I'm amazed at those who could and don't...it's healthy and cheap, good exercise too.


We are just out of fresh as well, canned and frozen will get us through to next harvest. Herself has done a great job learning how to do all this!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I logged onto acoustic guitar forum tonight and got “ banned “reason, previous permanent banned”
End of banned “ never” lol I guess they really don’t like me .


----------



## Diablo

(12) Marketplace - 1992 Ford F-150 | Facebook


----------



## Diablo

silvertonebetty said:


> I logged onto acoustic guitar forum tonight and got “ banned “reason, previous permanent banned”
> End of banned “ never” lol I guess they really don’t like me .


you must have an alter-ego you dont show here...I cant see you doing something resulting in a ban, honestly.


----------



## JBFairthorne

So you’re saying that you actually DO know why you got banned?


----------



## Diablo

JBFairthorne said:


> So you’re saying that you actually DO know why you got banned?


i think he knows the circumstances related to his banning. Based on that I wouldnt say he knows WHY he got banned. Hardly seems like a bannable to offense to a reasonable person.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> So you’re saying that you actually DO know why you got banned?


Yeah , but I get bored once and a while and mess with the admins to see how long it takes to notice I made another account. My IP address was actually banned once.


----------



## cheezyridr

Korny said:


> I have a count at that forum but forgot the passwodr they seem ok too me


captcha boxes screw you up every time, i bet


----------



## silvertonebetty

More cooking done . Beef stew , carrots and sweet potato soup and bean pie .


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> Yeah , but I get bored once and a while and mess with the admins to see how long it takes to notice I made another account. My IP address was actually banned once.


Jared that's a bad boy side of you I did not know was there!


----------



## silvertonebetty

M


MarkM said:


> Jared that's a bad boy side of you I did not know was there!


Most times I’m pretty tame 😂. But that’s about as bad as my Wild streak goes lol . I used to have a bit of a temper back when but was fairly good at holding it back but one day it wasn’t so good. See years ago in elementary my brother had to take anger management due to his behaviour issues so I decided to take them too. Some stuff was pretty stupid tbh but fast forward another 6-7 years when I’m in grade 12 . I completely lost it where I hauled aside by a teacher and it was the only time a teacher heard me swear and the girl involved got suspended from school and I got away with not even a scalding. But I’m my defence she spit in my face . I did get growled by the secretary once for swearing after a young fella threatened to beat me up after school. That ultimately was an issue with my older brother and since he graduated they figured the try me . Me and the fella are actually get along very best and I work with his mom. I guess I’ve always been too scared of getting in trouble to really act out 😂


----------



## mhammer

Man, I hope you mean sc*o*lding, not scalding. Otherwise that's some _*tough*_ school, fella! Talking in class? Thirty seconds in boiling water. Swearing at a teacher? Two whole minutes in boiling water.

Just yanking yer chain. 😉

BTW, bean pie? That's a new one on me. What sort of beans?


----------



## silvertonebetty

mhammer said:


> Man, I hope you mean sc*o*lding, not scalding. Otherwise that's some _*tough*_ school, fella! Talking in class? Thirty seconds in boiling water. Swearing at a teacher? Two whole minutes in boiling water.
> 
> Just yanking yer chain. 😉
> 
> BTW, bean pie? That's a new one on me. What sort of beans?


Whoops I never noticed that . I guess voice to text isn’t perfect yet. Yeah bean pie I believe it’s a recipe from the 30s . It used navy beans but I use white kidney


----------



## mhammer

Are they sweet or is it a savoury-type pie?


----------



## silvertonebetty

mhammer said:


> Are they sweet or is it a savoury-type pie?


Taste like pumpkin pie


----------



## Verne

Now half the Kijiji/Marketplace ads are suddenly "Great gift idea" ads. "Christmas is coming.....by my used crap that I no longer want....would make a great gift under the tree" 🤢🤮


----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> Now half the Kijiji/Marketplace ads are suddenly "Great gift idea" ads. "Christmas is coming.....by my used crap that I no longer want....would make a great gift under the tree" 🤢🤮


like christmas shopping at a yard sale


----------



## mhammer

silvertonebetty said:


> Taste like pumpkin pie


Beans are shape-shifters. I had a red bean bun from T & T the other day. As I was eating it, I could hear my wife saying "Mark, that's too sweet for you!".

But, but, but, it's *beans*!


----------



## spacebard




----------



## zontar




----------



## tonewoody

silvertonebetty said:


> When did the price of food skyrocket? And why is everything that’s healthy look so disgusting lol.
> View attachment 389534
> 
> Spinach, peas,carrots and sweat potatoes and will be doing up some meat for it in a bit. Then I’ll make meatloaf ,chicken pot pie and sweet potato and carrots soup. Then tomorrow I’ll throw an roast of for beef barley soup


 I will pass on the sweat potatoes but if on a budget... split peas, steel cut oats and pasta are your best friends. 

Homemade Ham and Split Pea soup. Enough said.
Oatmeal. Seriously tasty nutrition. 
Pasta. Satisfying even with minimal additions, olive oil, garlic, pepper and parmesan. 

Shout out to Red Cabbage....


----------



## Paul Running

mhammer said:


> Beans are shape-shifters


Most beans will change colour too; as you cook the beans, the cells begin to rupture and lose water, which causes the acid around the flavonoids to dilute. As this happens, they lose their color allowing the green chlorophyll which was always present, to show through.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

My friend Danny joined the worship team at church. Man it’s been forever since I’ve heard him sing so it’s a treat . Here’s a song he does 95 Danny Drouin 95 - Google Search




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=333004117436353


----------



## Verne

Jared, I get this on the video.


Unavailable
This video can't be embedded because it may contain content owned by someone else.
Watch on Facebook · Learn


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> Jared, I get this on the video.
> 
> 
> Unavailable
> This video can't be embedded because it may contain content owned by someone else.
> Watch on Facebook · Learn


No good hmm


----------



## Paul Running

The Condor Drone...BC could use a squadron of these right now.
The Condor has a lifting capability of 180kgs (400lbs) of payload, a travel range of 200km and an operating speed of 120kph. The multi-package payload compartment is designed to carry approximately 20 cubic feet of cargo. Measuring 22 feet long, 5 feet wide and 7 feet tall, and with a rotor diameter of approximately 20 feet.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was scrolling through TikTok when I saw a video of some girl captioned “ hurry for my secret link before I turn 16” so of course you report something like that because the selling of cp is highly illegal and I get a message back that really disturbs me .saying it didn’t violate the community guidelines


----------



## Paul Running

An anything goes community.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> An anything goes community.


Yup .


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> I was scrolling through TikTok when I saw a video of some girl captioned “ hurry for my secret link before I turn 16” so of course you report something like that because the selling of cp is highly illegal and I get a message back that really disturbs me .saying it didn’t violate the community guidelines


i'm guessing you don't know about tik thots yet.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Tomorrow I think I’m going to hide from the world . Is is it ok to miss work because you want to escape from society like ever year on the 29th ? I don’t think I’ve ever worked on my birthday,I always booked it off . They always sang happy birthday over the intercom and I wanted nothing todo with that!


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> Tomorrow I think I’m going to hide from the world . Is is it ok to miss work because you want to escape from society like ever year on the 29th ? I don’t think I’ve ever worked on my birthday,I always booked it off . They always sang happy birthday over the intercom and I wanted nothing todo with that!


I hate that too. 🤮
I always booked it off as well.


----------



## cheezyridr

i usually book off too, but last year, it wasn't a viable option for me. i was too busy at work, and needed the money anyhow. next one is still a few months off, but it's on a monday, so i'm taking it regardless.


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> Tomorrow I think I’m going to hide from the world . Is is it ok to miss work because you want to escape from society like ever year on the 29th ? I don’t think I’ve ever worked on my birthday,I always booked it off . They always sang happy birthday over the intercom and I wanted nothing todo with that!


I think it's okay. If the employer has notice and it makes you feel better, It's right.

In lots of workplaces, birthdays are often not fairly observed. Favoured workers get a big show, others not so much. I don't care for the practice myself.

My father wrote a song for my 10th birthday, and my wife threw surprise parties for my 40th and 50th but other than that my birthdays have been uneventful...thankfully.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I generally take my birthday off, as well as my children’s. Birthdays for people I care about are generally a big deal for me.


----------



## mhammer

I generally don't do anything for my birthday, and request that others not do anything for it either. That doesn't mean they listen. My wife will insist on ordering Chinese food or something, and get me something. I appreciate it but don't have the patience to argue with her. One of my oldest friends did gift me a big box of Boss, DOD and Yamaha pedals when I turned 60. He has fantastic luck with yard sales, and trips to Value Village in his region.

My former supervisor at work was likely nudged by his own management to make a big deal out of staff birthdays, as some sort of team-building-morale exercise. He kept bugging me for my birthdate, and I simply told him no. I think he managed to dig it up from HR records, but I still insisted that there was to be no acknowledgement, no cake, no card, nothing. If my birthday happened to fall on a work day, I simply came to work, and didn't tell anyone. I liked my coworkers, and will gladly tell anyone who asks how old I am, but I don't like getting credit for something that wasn't my doing or idea. I figure my mom did all the work, so why should I reap the rewards?


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> I generally take my birthday off, as well as my children’s. Birthdays for people I care about are generally a big deal for me.


Mine’s in May Bud….


----------



## Paul M

I like Birthdays at work. It's Cake O'Clock...... all day long!


----------



## Guitar101




----------



## silvertonebetty

I hope the office staff listens and don’t plaster my door with balloons. If I see balloons on my door I’ll be leaving them in the office.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> I don't like getting credit for something that wasn't my doing or idea. I figure my mom did all the work, so why should I reap the rewards?


the reason you celebrate your birthday is because you are glad to be alive. because you're glad that there are people in your life who love you. because it marks another year's passage. you've survived, you've loved, you enjoyed sunshine, and children's laughter, and had the chance to fulfill some purpose. you don't celebrate a birthday as an achievement. you celebrate it as a wonderful gift that _you were given_. others celebrate with _you_, because they're thankful for the wonderful gift that you are to them. 

i know you're smart enough to understand what i'm telling you, so i fully expect you to celebrate your next birthday with people who care about you. that includes most of us here.

to underscore what i'm telling you, i will also relate that i celebrate 2 birthdays every year. 
1 is in february. that's when i was born. the other is in october when i was born again.


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> If I see balloons on my door I’ll be leaving them in the office.


Pop them all as you walk by. That should give them the message towards next year. lol

As for the rest of us ..


----------



## Thunderboy1975

cheezyridr said:


> the reason you celebrate your birthday is because you are glad to be alive. because you're glad that there are people in your life who love you. because it marks another year's passage. you've survived, you've loved, you enjoyed sunshine, and children's laughter, and had the chance to fulfill some purpose. you don't celebrate a birthday as an achievement. you celebrate it as a wonderful gift that _you were given_. others celebrate with _you_, because they're thankful for the wonderful gift that you are to them.
> 
> i know you're smart enough to understand what i'm telling you, so i fully expect you to celebrate your next birthday with people who care about you. that includes most of us here.
> 
> to underscore what i'm telling you, i will also relate that i celebrate 2 birthdays every year.
> 1 is in february. that's when i was born. the other is in october when i was born again.


pfft😆


----------



## Diablo

silvertonebetty said:


> I was scrolling through TikTok when I saw a video of some girl captioned “ hurry for my secret link before I turn 16” so of course you report something like that because the selling of cp is highly illegal and I get a message back that really disturbs me .saying it didn’t violate the community guidelines


Hmmm...never seen anything remotely cp on social media... maybe shes not really 16 and its just a creepy fantasy played out by someone 18+? or maybe the secret link doesnt actually reveal anything? Ppl are always looking for ways to separate pervs from their money. Kind of a clever scam....take their cash, show them nothing...what are they going to do? call the cops saying "...I paid $$$ and they didnt give me my kiddie pron!!!"?


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Diablo

silvertonebetty said:


> I hope the office staff listens and don’t plaster my door with balloons. If I see balloons on my door I’ll be leaving them in the office.


maybe you should stay home on your bday lol
seriously, as awkward as those gestures can be, ppl went through some effort to show they care. dont be a grinch about it.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


>


Soylent Green?


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> like christmas shopping at a yard sale


Well said. Perfect in fact! Lmao!!


----------



## Lola

This is what I want for Christmas. A new Bentley.









Nah! Just kidding but it is a gorgeous car.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> the reason you celebrate your birthday is because you are glad to be alive. because you're glad that there are people in your life who love you. because it marks another year's passage. you've survived, you've loved, you enjoyed sunshine, and children's laughter, and had the chance to fulfill some purpose. you don't celebrate a birthday as an achievement. you celebrate it as a wonderful gift that _you were given_. others celebrate with _you_, because they're thankful for the wonderful gift that you are to them.
> 
> i know you're smart enough to understand what i'm telling you, so i fully expect you to celebrate your next birthday with people who care about you. that includes most of us here.
> 
> to underscore what i'm telling you, i will also relate that i celebrate 2 birthdays every year.
> 1 is in february. that's when i was born. the other is in october when i was born again.


I think EVERY day that one wakes up is fantastic. Some _moments_ are better than others (that Saskatchewan field goal in double overtime yesterday was pretty damn good), but all days are great, with none outstripping the others. I don't think my perspective on birthdays is any better than other people's; it's just the way* I* feel about my own. I'm happy to be alive, to be older, and to simply look out my window.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> the reason you celebrate your birthday is because you are glad to be alive. because you're glad that there are people in your life who love you. because it marks another year's passage. you've survived, you've loved, you enjoyed sunshine, and children's laughter, and had the chance to fulfill some purpose. you don't celebrate a birthday as an achievement. you celebrate it as a wonderful gift that _you were given_. others celebrate with _you_, because they're thankful for the wonderful gift that you are to them.
> 
> i know you're smart enough to understand what i'm telling you, so i fully expect you to celebrate your next birthday with people who care about you. that includes most of us here.
> 
> to underscore what i'm telling you, i will also relate that i celebrate 2 birthdays every year.
> 1 is in february. that's when i was born. the other is in october when i was born again.


second one must have been a C section.


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> the reason you celebrate your birthday is because you are glad to be alive. because you're glad that there are people in your life who love you. because it marks another year's passage. you've survived, you've loved, you enjoyed sunshine, and children's laughter, and had the chance to fulfill some purpose. you don't celebrate a birthday as an achievement. you celebrate it as a wonderful gift that _you were given_. others celebrate with _you_, because they're thankful for the wonderful gift that you are to them.
> 
> i know you're smart enough to understand what i'm telling you, so i fully expect you to celebrate your next birthday with people who care about you. that includes most of us here.
> 
> to underscore what i'm telling you, i will also relate that i celebrate 2 birthdays every year.
> 1 is in february. that's when i was born. the other is in october when i was born again.


I’m actually really fortunate to be alive . I was talking about that yesterday. I’m just not one for big celebrations. I’ve only had two parties growing up early elementary and later elementary when Harry Potter came out . I did take a girl named Kaitlin out for a movie I think my 18th and a. Few of us got together for my 29th birthday but that’s it.
We almost hit a snow plow . I looked up and I noticed we were sliding sideways in the middle of the road and a snow plow in front (the side) but the driver straightened it out in time .


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> second one must have been a C section.



you're not far off.

in '03, a blood clot killed my small intestine. i got gangrene and almost died. they gutted me like a bass. i lost all but 14" of what used to be 18' (normal small bowel for average sized people) 
i was lucky enough to beat a 60/40 shot through God's grace. so my 2nd birthday is oct 17th.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










because they were afraid of infection, they could not stitch me back up. instead, they put these plastic sticky things on either side of the incision, that had holes in them. then they packed it with gauze, and laced me up like a converse all-star. twice a day they'd undo the laces, toss the gauze, run some sort of clear fluid over it, dry me off, and re pack and re lace it. for someone who was once squeamish about touching their own belly button, it was quite an experience to see that they'd installed the erie canal in my belly. i'm actually supposed to see a specialist soon to correct the resulting hernias. the entire time i was in canada, i begged them to fix the hernias and they would not do it.

it's hilarious that a pic of my divided, fat belly is considered 18+ sensitive content


----------



## Guitar101

Glad you can joke about it. That's quite an ordeal.


----------



## Sneaky

Nope. Not gonna click it.


----------



## laristotle

Footage emerges of moment F-35 falls off HMS Queen Elizabeth's runway


New footage shows the moment the £100million F-35B fighter jet crashed in the Mediterranean earlier this month as the investigation into the cause of the crash continues.




www.dailymail.co.uk





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465351592018956295


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Paul M

Apologies if this has been posted before:


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I had an awkward conversation today. I saw someone’s mother and asked his her son was going to be in town , that I needed to talk to him about something . Sunday I saw her son and asked if he found anything interesting in Charlottetown on Wednesday. And then he asked if I found anything and I said “no but I did see some good looking Women” to my shock he responded “ I don’t take interest in women just men” I was shocked and when I got home I thought “ I hope it didn’t bother him , I had no clue” so I saw him today and asked “ I hope I didn’t insult you” and to my surprise his response was “ when I got back home I thought, I hope that wasn’t too inappropriate “ at the end of the the young fella is a good person and doesn’t bother me like my old neighbour so I’m good. Now his mom asked and I explained what happened and I guess she never knew 😱 and I got “ my boy doesn’t like men! No women that really inappropriate! You can joke with your friends not someone you don’t know “ I just left knew this wasn’t an argument worth having. Besides I’ve known her son for over an year now and we have a lot in common so it’s not like he’s someone I don’t know.


----------



## zontar

Paul M said:


> Apologies if this has been posted before:





Paul M said:


> Apologies if this has been posted before:


Cool.

And this one has been posted before, but it's been a while:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> Today I had an awkward conversation today. I saw someone’s mother and asked his her son was going to be in town , that I needed to talk to him about something . Sunday I saw her son and asked if he found anything interesting in Charlottetown on Wednesday. And then he asked if I found anything and I said “no but I did see some good looking Women” to my shock he responded “ I don’t take interest in women just men” I was shocked and when I got home I thought “ I hope it didn’t bother him , I had no clue” so I saw him today and asked “ I hope I didn’t insult you” and to my surprise his response was “ when I got back home I thought, I hope that wasn’t too inappropriate “ at the end of the the young fella is a good person and doesn’t bother me like my old neighbour so I’m good. Now his mom asked and I explained what happened and I guess she never knew 😱 and I got “ my boy doesn’t like men! No women that really inappropriate! You can joke with your friends not someone you don’t know “ I just left knew this wasn’t an argument worth having. Besides I’ve known her son for over an year now and we have a lot in common so it’s not like he’s someone I don’t know.


It is my opinion that such matters and are best left for the mom and son to sort out, best not to get involved!


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> It is my opinion that such matters and are best left for the mom and son to sort out, best not to get involved!


Yup I walked away . And thought oh dear foot in mouth


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> you're not far off.
> 
> in '03, a blood clot killed my small intestine. i got gangrene and almost died. they gutted me like a bass. i lost all but 14" of what used to be 18' (normal small bowel for average sized people)
> i was lucky enough to beat a 60/40 shot through God's grace. so my 2nd birthday is oct 17th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because they were afraid of infection, they could not stitch me back up. instead, they put these plastic sticky things on either side of the incision, that had holes in them. then they packed it with gauze, and laced me up like a converse all-star. twice a day they'd undo the laces, toss the gauze, run some sort of clear fluid over it, dry me off, and re pack and re lace it. for someone who was once squeamish about touching their own belly button, it was quite an experience to see that they'd installed the erie canal in my belly. i'm actually supposed to see a specialist soon to correct the resulting hernias. the entire time i was in canada, i begged them to fix the hernias and they would not do it.
> 
> it's hilarious that a pic of my divided, fat belly is considered 18+ sensitive content


I never knew that you had undergone this ordeal. Wow that must of been something! A lot to deal with. We are very fortunate to have you in our midst.


----------



## Lola

Do you ever get home from work and just want to be by yourself for the rest of the night. I come home do the usual, converse with the hubby for a bit then it’s off to play for the rest of the night. Days off I spend in my room. I look forward to being by myself. I am sick of ppl because I have to deal with them all day long. I just love my own company. Am I antisocial? I have been like this for quite sometime. Years in fact.


----------



## Paul Running

I wouldn't worry about anti-social behaviour, unless it escalates to socio or psychopathic behaviour. 
Antisocial personality disorder signs and symptoms may include:

Disregard for right and wrong
Persistent lying or deceit to exploit others
Being callous, cynical and disrespectful of others
Using charm or wit to manipulate others for personal gain or personal pleasure
Arrogance, a sense of superiority and being extremely opinionated
Recurring problems with the law, including criminal behavior
Repeatedly violating the rights of others through intimidation and dishonesty
Impulsiveness or failure to plan ahead
Hostility, significant irritability, agitation, aggression or violence
Lack of empathy for others and lack of remorse about harming others
Unnecessary risk-taking or dangerous behavior with no regard for the safety of self or others
Poor or abusive relationships
Failure to consider the negative consequences of behavior or learn from them
Being consistently irresponsible and repeatedly failing to fulfill work or financial obligations


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> Do you ever get home from work and just want to be by yourself for the rest of the night. I come home do the usual, converse with the hubby for a bit then it’s off to play for the rest of the night. Days off I spend in my room. I look forward to being by myself. I am sick of ppl because I have to deal with them all day long. I just love my own company. Am I antisocial? I have been like this for quite sometime. Years in fact.


I am similar. I will go on record to say, not only do I love my wife, I_ like_ her too. We get on very well, and we agree on how socially interactive we are with others. The pool brings lots more non-invited's than I like, but I get it... 

She understands that I like to watch EPL (English Football) on Saturday mornings in where I usually have a guitar in hand. Then our day starts. I'm the main cook, so if after dinner I want to read, all good. She's a really understanding woman, and just right for me. There are times I really miss my friends, and it is nice to get together, but then... its also nice to not. 

You aren't anti-social because you like your "you" time.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Do you ever get home from work and just want to be by yourself for the rest of the night. I come home do the usual, converse with the hubby for a bit then it’s off to play for the rest of the night. Days off I spend in my room. I look forward to being by myself. I am sick of ppl because I have to deal with them all day long. I just love my own company. Am I antisocial? I have been like this for quite sometime. Years in fact.


i don't think enjoying solitude is anti social. moderation is all things, right? also, i think there are certain factors possible in someone's life which should be taken into account. i _really_ enjoy solitude these days. if given the option, i'll usually choose to hang out at home by myself. part of it (i think) comes from my background. i grew up in a tiny house with 8 siblings. when i left, it was a long time before i could afford live by myself. on top of that, i grew up believing that living a good life meant being a family man. i was in my 30's before i knew first hand what privacy really means. after escaping my final marriage, the idea of sharing my life with someone else is a total non starter. i love that my house is entirely mine, and so is my time. that's not to say that i don't temper all of this with some measure of being social. i keep some contact with my family and a small group of friends, i look after the neighborhood indigent, and when i am working, i am quite social while still getting things done. 



Paul Running said:


> I wouldn't worry about anti-social behaviour, unless it escalates to socio or psychopathic behaviour.
> Antisocial personality disorder signs and symptoms may include:
> 
> Disregard for right and wrong
> Persistent lying or deceit to exploit others
> Being callous, cynical and disrespectful of others
> Using charm or wit to manipulate others for personal gain or personal pleasure
> Arrogance, a sense of superiority and being extremely opinionated
> Recurring problems with the law, including criminal behavior
> Repeatedly violating the rights of others through intimidation and dishonesty
> Impulsiveness or failure to plan ahead
> Hostility, significant irritability, agitation, aggression or violence
> Lack of empathy for others and lack of remorse about harming others
> Unnecessary risk-taking or dangerous behavior with no regard for the safety of self or others
> Poor or abusive relationships
> Failure to consider the negative consequences of behavior or learn from them
> Being consistently irresponsible and repeatedly failing to fulfill work or financial obligations


i would disagree with some of these. being opinionated, for example. "firmly adhering to one's own opinion ". until i see evidence to change my opinion, being firm in it only means i have a spine. being opinionated doesn't neccessarily mean not open to discovery or re evaluation. criminal behavior? i've known lots of gregarious criminals. some of those were murderers. poor or abusive relationships is another one. it takes two to tango as they say. if you are the abuser, then ok. but if you are the abused it doesn't automatically make you a psycho. also, the last two are rather vague, and open to interpretation. there are tons of people in the world who exhibit these behaviors at times who are not psychos.


----------



## Lola

SWLABR said:


> I am similar. I will go on record to say, not only do I love my wife, I_ like_ her too. We get on very well, and we agree on how socially interactive we are with others. The pool brings lots more non-invited's than I like, but I get it...
> 
> She understands that I like to watch EPL (English Football) on Saturday mornings in where I usually have a guitar in hand. Then our day starts. I'm the main cook, so if after dinner I want to read, all good. She's a really understanding woman, and just right for me. There are times I really miss my friends, and it is nice to get together, but then... its also nice to not.
> 
> You aren't anti-social because you like your "you" time.


it’s weird when I have attended gatherings in past I notice I find the place where there is the least amount of ppl. Usually I can hardly wait leave. I used to be the belle of the ball talking to everyone and now it really has lost it’s appeal.

Starting to really dislike most ppl. You meet ppl think you have established a relationship over the course of time with and then they stab you in the back. I am so over “friendships”. Growing older and more cynical of ppl.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I like being quiet and alone with just my wife and I in the house. We are just those kinds of people. We go for walks and talk to neighbours now and then. We give them a hand when needed too (my snowblower was busy this week). We have house guests that rent rooms long term and we see them maybe once a week for a short "how ya doin'?". We rarely go out except for groceries and goods we need. That is about enough socializing for us. Going to the Soo for a major grocery run and Walmart, etc. requires a day of recovery for me. Just too many people in those days, plus a 2 1/2 hour drive one way. Add to that the driving around town with all the traffic. We would much rather take a walk through the woods and go look at the water and the falls nearby.


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> it’s weird when I have attended gatherings in past I notice I find the place where there is the least amount of ppl. Usually I can hardly wait leave. I used to be the belle of the ball talking to everyone and now it really has lost it’s appeal.
> 
> Starting to really dislike most ppl. You meet ppl think you have established a relationship over the course of time with and then they stab you in the back. I am so over “friendships”. Growing older and more cynical of ppl.


I used to be waaaaaay more social. I loved being out at a gathering or party. Not anymore. 

In fact, I can't tolerate too large of a group anymore. I get sensory overload. If there are 50 people in a room, with multiple conversation streams going, I get overwhelmed. My (stupid) brain can't focus solely on the conversation I am in, it is trying to also pick up and decipher each and every other conversation going on. It's not ADD, it's the opposite. My brain is trying to gather it all... I don't know why, and it's not something I've always had. It's only in the last 5 years or so. 

I can do it for a few hours, and really dig in and block it, but it's exhausting. My wife knows, and she is usually the one to pull the plug. On the other hand, if we are hosting (or being hosted by) one or two couples, I can go all night.


----------



## cheezyridr

i am posting a link to a youtube video that *i don't want you to watch*. it's nsfw for one thing, but the girl is not why i posted it. listen to the sound track from 1:39 on. i really like the tone, and the playing. this is why it's a link instead of the video. don't watch (or do, if you're a new zealander) but definitely listen just remove 2 spaces

https: //youtu.be/AG_4PsAFV40


----------



## keto

cheezyridr said:


> i am posting a link to a youtube video that *i don't want you to watch*. it's nsfw for one thing, but the girl is not why i posted it. listen to the sound track from 1:39 on. i really like the tone, and the playing. this is why it's a link instead of the video. don't watch (or do, if you're a new zealander) but definitely listen just remove 2 spaces
> 
> https: //youtu.be/AG_4PsAFV40


I uhh...which 2 spaces. Nothing there makes sense. Just link it.


----------



## cheezyridr

keto said:


> I uhh...which 2 spaces. Nothing there makes sense. Just link it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

I guess I am turning into a solitary animal.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

A Shoppers Drug Mart flyer in today's paper was a promotional flyer for a new outlet, advertising their food prices. At the top of the flyer they showed a small hand of bananas with the advertised price of $1.68 for 3lbs. But, in what looks like a yellow post-it, above the bananas, it says "Equivalent to $0.56/lb". No other item in the flyer has such a we'll-do-the-mental-arithmetic-for-you addendum, despite their other bulk prices.. I guess dividing $5 by 2 (for berries) is easy, but dividing 168 by 3 is too hard.


----------



## Paul Running

They want to ensure you are looking at fruit that is less than a dollar per pound...a concept that works well in advertising.


----------



## WCGill

Inflation may be rampant, but 4 bananas yesterday cost $1.04, still pretty reasonable. Mac apples (the ONLY apple) on the other hand, over $1 apiece!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I hate waiting.


----------



## cheezyridr

WCGill said:


> Inflation may be rampant, but 4 bananas yesterday cost $1.04, still pretty reasonable. Mac apples (the ONLY apple) on the other hand, over $1 apiece!


the cost of tomatoes always bothered me, even when there wasn't inflation. if i want to make spagetti sauce my pot holds about 1 1/2 gallons. it costs almost $40 between the tomatoes, peppers, meat, and spices. the biggest cost is the roma tomatoes @ $2.50/lb. it's why i don't make it often. well, that and the fact that time and effort is high too. i can jazz up a jar of store bought sauce for way less money and effort. however, my sauce is far, far better. i freeze some, and give some away to friends or family.


----------



## WCGill

Homemade tomato sauce, yeah baby! Good for you Cheezy. I bought a hand-crank food mill last year and processed San Marzano locally grown, great result, lots of work and mess. None this year because of our move, next year, some garden tomatoes, but damn it takes a lot when you're processing.


----------



## cheezyridr

WCGill said:


> Homemade tomato sauce, yeah baby! Good for you Cheezy. I bought a hand-crank food mill last year and processed San Marzano locally grown, great result, lots of work and mess. None this year because of our move, next year, some garden tomatoes, but damn it takes a lot when you're processing.


i blanch them, then remove the skin and seeds by hand. that's why it takes so long. i would love to have a machine that does the job for me. i'm totally open to recommendations if you have any


----------



## SWLABR

silvertonebetty said:


> I hate waiting.


----------



## silvertonebetty

SWLABR said:


>


Lol I had to wait for my money to get in because there’s something on the classified section I want and now I’m waiting for a response from the seller.


----------



## WCGill

cheezyridr said:


> i blanch them, then remove the skin and seeds by hand. that's why it takes so long. i would love to have a machine that does the job for me. i'm totally open to recommendations if you have any


A food mill will speed up the process for sure. You still need to boil the tomatoes but just to soften them. The mill will leave just the skins and seeds behind. Mine is similar to the one shown below,
not huge money. I found the machine is more stable with the legs inside something rather than outside. YMMV.


----------



## Lola

It’s Christmas so I thought that I would share this awesome video of Leo doing his thing. Just such an amazingly talented person.


----------



## allthumbs56

mhammer said:


> A Shoppers Drug Mart flyer in today's paper was a promotional flyer for a new outlet, advertising their food prices. At the top of the flyer they showed a small hand of bananas with the advertised price of $1.68 for 3lbs. But, in what looks like a yellow post-it, above the bananas, it says "Equivalent to $0.56/lb". No other item in the flyer has such a we'll-do-the-mental-arithmetic-for-you addendum, despite their other bulk prices.. I guess dividing $5 by 2 (for berries) is easy, but dividing 168 by 3 is too hard.


Who even says that the bundle is 3 lbs? Maybe it's 2 1/2 and even more math is required


----------



## Diablo

WCGill said:


> Inflation may be rampant, but 4 bananas yesterday cost $1.04, still pretty reasonable. Mac apples (the ONLY apple) on the other hand, over $1 apiece!


Once youve had Honey Crisp, the others taste like crap.


----------



## mhammer

Diablo said:


> Once youve had Honey Crisp, the others taste like crap.
> View attachment 390748


That's why we planted a honeycrisp tree on our lawn last year. Although I will put in a good word for the Gravenstein we used to get in Victoria. Not at all like the Gravenstein from the Annapolis Valley, these ones were, much like the Honycrisp, small of core, juicy, crisp, flavourful, large-ish, but somewhat unpicturesque. Looking forward to Fall 2022.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Diablo

mhammer said:


> That's why we planted a honeycrisp tree on our lawn last year. Although I will put in a good word for the Gravenstein we used to get in Victoria. Not at all like the Gravenstein from the Annapolis Valley, these ones were, much like the Honycrisp, small of core, juicy, crisp, flavourful, large-ish, but somewhat unpicturesque. Looking forward to Fall 2022.


I have heard that the honey crisp is a fussy apple to grow, with lower yields than others, hence the higher price. Good luck!


----------



## mhammer

Diablo said:


> I have heard that the honey crisp is a fussy apple to grow, with lower yields than others, hence the higher price. Good luck!


We were told not to expect any fruit for a few years, but sonuvagun if we didn't get a dozen and a half apples this fall. They weren't big, but hot damn they were tasty. From what I understand, farmers are having second thoughts about them. The generally larger fruit has a few drawbacks. First, it can compromise the tree itself by providing too much weight on the branches. Second, the fruit can be bigger than your average kid or construction worker wants in their lunchbox. If it's your first time eating one, or eating one in a long while, the size is a perk, not a deterrent. You can't believe your good fortune at having so much of something that is so tasty. If your mom is sticking one in your lunch kit every day, it becomes a bit much, and kids begin to prefer smaller varieties.


----------



## Doug Gifford

mhammer said:


> That's why we planted a honeycrisp tree on our lawn last year. Although I will put in a good word for the Gravenstein we used to get in Victoria. Not at all like the Gravenstein from the Annapolis Valley, these ones were, much like the Honycrisp, small of core, juicy, crisp, flavourful, large-ish, but somewhat unpicturesque. Looking forward to Fall 2022.


It's very hard to find Gravensteins here in Ontario. Once had a pie made with Gravensteins from Thornbury. That would be at least 35 years ago. Best apple pie I ever ate.


----------



## cheezyridr

WCGill said:


> A food mill will speed up the process for sure. You still need to boil the tomatoes but just to soften them. The mill will leave just the skins and seeds behind. Mine is similar to the one shown below,
> not huge money. I found the machine is more stable with the legs inside something rather than outside. YMMV.
> 
> View attachment 390721


that's exactly what i need!!!! thanks for the heads up. that said, they are totally using the wrong kind of tomato.
beefsteak is great in a BLT but if you are making sauce, roma tomatoes and/or campari is what you really want. if i get one of those machines like you suggest, i would also add some cherry tomatoes and make a blend of the three.


----------



## Diablo

Make sure you keep an eye on your Netflix password. somehow someone was using ours in the Philippines. Didn’t know until we tried to use Netflix at the same time they were and got locked out. A quick password change resolved it.


----------



## WCGill

Diablo said:


> Once youve had Honey Crisp, the others taste like crap.
> View attachment 390748


I've had them all, Honeycrisp, Jazz, Ambrosia, Pink Lady, Spartan, Delicious (an oxymoron for sure) and still, I prefer the Mac. Best for pies too!


----------



## Lola

Doesn’t it just suck that when you have the day off and wanted to sleep in but can’t.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> Doesn’t it just suck that when you have the day off and wanted to sleep in but can’t.


I don't often want to sleep in, maybe once a month. Sleeping all night is a gift though, it's a rare night I get that. I'm usually up at 5, 6 at the latest, lots of mornings at 4. It's also a rare night that I don't have to pee by 2, and I don't always get back to sleep. The dogs must think I'm crazy.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Paul Running

Mooh said:


> I don't often want to sleep in, maybe once a month. Sleeping all night is a gift though, it's a rare night I get that. I'm usually up at 5, 6 at the latest, lots of mornings at 4. It's also a rare night that I don't have to pee by 2, and I don't always get back to sleep. The dogs must think I'm crazy.


----------



## mhammer

Doug Gifford said:


> It's very hard to find Gravensteins here in Ontario. Once had a pie made with Gravensteins from Thornbury. That would be at least 35 years ago. Best apple pie I ever ate.


Much of the time, it depends largely on the specific tree, rather than the general properties of the variety/strain. Many is the time I have bought apples with the sticker of a given variety, and some were winners and others disappointing.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Doesn’t it just suck that when you have the day off and wanted to sleep in but can’t.


That's what weighted blankets and CPAC are for.


----------



## mhammer

Reading Bruce Springsteen's autobiography at the moment. He makes a lot of very specific gear references along the way; during the mid-to late '60s as he is in his first bands. Thrilled to learn that his first electric was also a Kent, like myself, though a different model. Equally honoured to see that his first decent electric was an Epiphone Wilshire or Crestwood, one of my own preferred models. He notes how a friends gave him a single-pickup Gibson semi-hollow that had been sitting stringless in the corner gathering dust. Springsteen cleaned it up, stringed it up, and was thrilled to be able to nail Clapton tones and play "Sunshine of Your Love" properly. He thought the neck was kind of long, and the strings barely reached the tuners, but shrugged it off. Some time later, someone at a gig complimented him on his use of a 6-string bass AS guitar. He had no idea he had been playing a 6-string bass all that time. He just figured 6 tuners = guitar.


----------



## mhammer

Mooh said:


> I don't often want to sleep in, maybe once a month. Sleeping all night is a gift though, it's a rare night I get that. I'm usually up at 5, 6 at the latest, lots of mornings at 4. It's also a rare night that I don't have to pee by 2, and I don't always get back to sleep. The dogs must think I'm crazy.


My life, precisely. A small radio/MP3 player and comfortable ear-buds are helpful. I download instrumental concerts from the Sugarmegs site - Tangerine Dream and Kraftwerk shows are effective - set the timer on the player for an hour and re-hit the sheets. Many podcasts are also soporific, but I also listen to CBC overnight, where a lot of good foreground informational programming is available. Last night I learned about the rise of a far-right presidential candidate in France, and research on the potential long-term risk connection between the flu and Parkinsonism in later life. Slept in this morning, but woke up a little better informed.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Doesn’t it just suck that when you have the day off and wanted to sleep in but can’t.


i haven't slept more than 5 hours in a row in 20 years, except for a coupe times when i was sick. 
i used to love to sleep late. i miss that feeling of waking up, then rolling over and going back to sleep for a few more hours.


----------



## Mooh

mhammer said:


> My life, precisely. A small radio/MP3 player and comfortable ear-buds are helpful. I download instrumental concerts from the Sugarmegs site - Tangerine Dream and Kraftwerk shows are effective - set the timer on the player for an hour and re-hit the sheets. Many podcasts are also soporific, but I also listen to CBC overnight, where a lot of good foreground informational programming is available. Last night I learned about the rise of a far-right presidential candidate in France, and research on the potential long-term risk connection between the flu and Parkinsonism in later life. Slept in this morning, but woke up a little better informed.


Interesting you mention CBC. It’s a go to for me, but I inherited the trait. Some 20 or so years ago my mother, post stroke, was incarcerated in a nursing home for a few months as she waited for us to provide another family home for her. She had CBC radio on 24/7, and I’ve long maintained it saved her life by keeping her alert, listening, considering, planning, thinking about issues, and best of all, hoping. It pissed her off that she had to be there instead of doing stuff to make a better world, as she imagined she could do when she left.

It‘s been a long time since I used music to help me sleep, perhaps I should return to it.


----------



## Paul Running

Lola said:


> Doesn’t it just suck that when you have the day off and wanted to sleep in but can’t.


Some of the greatest outliers of this planet only slept a few hours a night...your in an elite bracket.


----------



## Verne




----------



## mhammer

Mooh said:


> It‘s been a long time since I used music to help me sleep, perhaps I should return to it.


Depends on the genre and the degree to which it encourages one to pay attention to it, rather than use it to simply not think about anything. There's lot of what gets called "meditative" music. Composers like Terry Riley, Steve Reich, Arvo Part, or even Philip Glass, are great for music that is very repetitive, but gradually shifts, like a cloud shape. Of course, Coltrane's "A Love Supreme" provides an excellent piece to fall asleep to. I find music with singing and emotional solos tends to keep me awake. Repetitive is what works best. Choral music sung in a language one doesn't speak/understand can also work well.

As for being "in an elite group", those folks are all people who didn't sleep because they had something important to get to that was their obsession. That's different than desiring a nice long sleep that gives one the energy and clarity needed for the things you want to get to...eventually.


----------



## Lola

I use this to help me sleep. It’s just perfect!


----------



## Lola

Paul Running said:


> Some of the greatest outliers of this planet only slept a few hours a night...your in an elite bracket.


In an elite bracket of ppl who feel like shit from lack of sleep. I hate feeling sick to my stomach and just feeling like a bag of dog doo doo! I can’t function like this.


----------



## Mooh

mhammer said:


> Depends on the genre and the degree to which it encourages one to pay attention to it, rather than use it to simply not think about anything. There's lot of what gets called "meditative" music. Composers like Terry Riley, Steve Reich, Arvo Part, or even Philip Glass, are great for music that is very repetitive, but gradually shifts, like a cloud shape. Of course, Coltrane's "A Love Supreme" provides an excellent piece to fall asleep to. I find music with singing and emotional solos tends to keep me awake. Repetitive is what works best. Choral music sung in a language one doesn't speak/understand can also work well.
> 
> As for being "in an elite group", those folks are all people who didn't sleep because they had something important to get to that was their obsession. That's different than desiring a nice long sleep that gives one the energy and clarity needed for the things you want to get to...eventually.


Well, I do listen to lots of choral music, baroque, and classical. It would have to be familiar, but that’s easy.


----------



## Paul Running

Verne said:


> View attachment 390903


They retail for $1984 and then tack on maintenance costs


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

Maybe it’s just me being my brain is messed up 😂, but why are people envious of something as stupid as someone’s skin tone?


----------



## MarkM

cheezyridr said:


> i blanch them, then remove the skin and seeds by hand. that's why it takes so long. i would love to have a machine that does the job for me. i'm totally open to recommendations if you have any


My bride and I grow 20 tomato plants and 20 pepper plants, carrots, onion, celery and herbs. She stuffs that all in jars


----------



## JBFairthorne

Durp…


----------



## cheezyridr

MarkM said:


> My bride and I grow 20 tomato plants and 20 pepper plants, carrots, onion, celery and herbs. She stuffs that all in jars


i would love to have a garden here, but it's just not feasible. however, last night i bought a mill very similar to the one suggested above. i can't wait to make sauce again


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

A great demonstration of the conservation of energy...those are the best ones for teaching people.


----------



## keto

When we were kids, my brother didn't believe getting hit from behind caused whiplash, that impact should drive everything forward.

One day, after we had our usual conversation on the subject, he turned to walk away and I just DRILLED him in the back shoulders with both hands.

He believes in whiplash. I was a mean brother.


----------



## Verne

Real nice brothers only happen in sappy Christmas movies.


----------



## cheezyridr

keto said:


> When we were kids, my brother didn't believe getting hit from behind caused whiplash, that impact should drive everything forward.
> 
> One day, after we had our usual conversation on the subject, he turned to walk away and I just DRILLED him in the back shoulders with both hands.
> 
> He believes in whiplash. I was a mean brother.


hahaha it's like that with family. one brother can beat the living shit out of the other one. but let someone else lay one finger on them, and it's ON.


----------



## silvertonebetty

keto said:


> When we were kids, my brother didn't believe getting hit from behind caused whiplash, that impact should drive everything forward.
> 
> One day, after we had our usual conversation on the subject, he turned to walk away and I just DRILLED him in the back shoulders with both hands.
> 
> He believes in whiplash. I was a mean brother.


When I was younger my brother punched punched me in the face while I was sleeping and told mom “ Jared’s bleeding there’s blood everywhere, I punched I’m in the face” I still kept sleeping. Later on in life when I started getting a backbone he tried to hit me and he got a trumpet case in the face , but then I ran off like the coward I was lol. The last real incident with him ended with him being tossed down a flight of stairs. That was a bad decision I’m afraid to know the outcome if my late uncle didn’t step in. . So I really don’t think your story makes you a bad brother just simply a boy.


----------



## Mooh

At about 13, for reasons I've either forgotten or suppressed, I sucker punched my 19 year old brother as hard as I could with all I could summon, knocking his glasses across the yard. Almost without effort he royally cleaned my clock, berating me as he did. Our old man saw the whole exchange and did little more than raise an eyebrow. I hated them both for it, as I always felt my brother was favoured. When I got done hating them, I hated myself for the foolishness. My brother and I soon fully reconciled, as brothers will, and we'd take a bullet for one another. My relationship with my father was a lot more complicated.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s so fluffy it’s hard to cut lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## MarkM

cheezyridr said:


> hahaha it's like that with family. one brother can beat the living shit out of the other one. but let someone else lay one finger on them, and it's ON.


"nobody beats my brother up but me"!


----------



## Milkman

WCGill said:


> I've had them all, Honeycrisp, Jazz, Ambrosia, Pink Lady, Spartan, Delicious (an oxymoron for sure) and still, I prefer the Mac. Best for pies too!


For pies we use a blend of Honeycrisp and Granny Smith. My wife's pies are unbelievable.

Just had one for desert yesterday evening.

I find Macs nice for eating, but too mushy for pies.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> Real nice brothers only happen in sappy Christmas movies.


Ya, but only right at the end after they clear up a decades old misunderstanding.


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s so fluffy it’s hard to cut lol
> View attachment 391140


Use a knife with a fine serrated blade, apply light pressure and literally saw through it, much like sawing balsa wood with a razor saw.


----------



## Diablo

Has anyone heard from Ship of fools lately? Last i heard he was in pretty rough shape.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Diablo said:


> Has anyone heard from Ship of fools lately? Last i heard he was in pretty rough shape.


Oh . Hope everything is well


----------



## Jim DaddyO

3 hours to clean the snow off the driveway today. That is with a snow thrower. So far I am still liking my little Ariens. I am thinking maybe I should have got the larger one though. The trade off is the 24" model I got is easy to handle and gets into tighter quarters.


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


> For pies we use a blend of Honeycrisp and Granny Smith. My wife's pies are unbelievable.
> 
> Just had one for desert yesterday evening.
> 
> I find Macs nice for eating, but too mushy for pies.


One used to be able to approach the produce person in a store and ask which varieties of apples were best for making pies. But no more. They simply don't know. The person working the produce section might be doing so when they're not corraling shopping carts in the parking lot. Best to find a relative named Edna, Martha, Lucille, or Ethel and ask them. Not sure it is a good strategy to yell out in the middle of Loblaws or Sobey's whether there is anyone by those names in the store.

I was told that Northern Spy were the traditional choice of commercial bakers, though they seem to be hard to find; perhaps because commercial bakers buy and use them all up. I recently bought a variety of apples at T & T that I'd never heard of before: Envy. I went to make some apple-pie filling, and the Empires and Macs had turned to applesauce mush well before the Envy apple pieces had even gotten pliable. Not great flavour either. Thumbs down from me. Looking forward to having more Honeycrisp from our tree next year, when pie season rolls around.


----------



## mhammer

Diablo said:


> Has anyone heard from Ship of fools lately? Last i heard he was in pretty rough shape.


He has been. Not healthy, but not dramatically worse. We trade notes off-line now and then, our last exchange being 3 weeks ago. He prefers to be a lurker here, rather than participant these days. And since he lives in the BC lower mainland, I gather he has had other things to concern himself with. No mudslides, though.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## WCGill

Milkman said:


> For pies we use a blend of Honeycrisp and Granny Smith. My wife's pies are unbelievable.
> 
> Just had one for desert yesterday evening.
> 
> I find Macs nice for eating, but too mushy for pies.


Hmm, funny because I find Macs are getting more and more mushy for eating, something about the limited genetics in the strain, or similar. Better when they snap when you bite into them. I grew up eating only Macs in pies, not as many varieties back in the day. I'm not sure what "mushy" in a pie is to you MM, but I don't like chewy, rubbery apples in pie. My grandmother made the best apple pie, my mother's the same, my wife I think, has them beat.


----------



## Hammerhands

My wah pedal.


----------



## silvertonebetty

got my pedals ready for the pedal board when it comes in


----------



## JBFairthorne

Redoing my pedal board as well…during an extended, self imposed boycott of pedals.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I did my first live on TikTok and it was awful lol I froze lol just like real life .


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> I did my first live on TikTok and it was awful lol I froze lol just like real life .


Next time, pre-record, edit then post?


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Next time, pre-record, edit then post?


Oh Um there’s no pre recoding 😂 . It’s like playing a show . Better luck next time lol


----------



## cheezyridr

JBFairthorne said:


> Redoing my pedal board as well…during an extended, self imposed boycott of pedals.


i want to re do mine at some point, but i'm not in a big hurry. my main thing i would really like to do, is figure out a way to make the cables tidier, and run them in such a way as to not have to cross the signal and the power. this pic doesn't even show the vibe or the chorus. that's just 1 amp. if i run both, that's even more cables


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> i want to re do mine at some point, but i'm not in a big hurry. my main thing i would really like to do, is figure out a way to make the cables tidier, and run them in such a way as to not have to cross the signal and the power. this pic doesn't even show the vibe or the chorus. that's just 1 amp. if i run both, that's even more cables


That Mesa looks awfully sweet. How are you liking it?


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> That Mesa looks awfully sweet. How are you liking it?


one of the most satisfying gear purchases i've ever made. there isn't one bad thing i can say about it. it sounds SOOO good! it's easy to use, i can get tons of different sounds from it. right now, i have it dialed in where i use it most. the usability window is large. it's caused me to make changes in how i use my guitar. i use the vol & tone controls way more than i ever did. i'm much more aware of pick attack, finger placement and muting with both hands. the amp is so responsive, they all matter far more than they have using other amps. when my hands are "warmed up" i can play in such a way that i sound better than i ever did before. sometime next summer i plan to pick up another one as a back up, because it's just that perfect for me. they dont make them anymore, so in case something happens, i want a second one. i don't really understand why they stopped making it. i've never played another amp that comes close to sounding this good, and being this usable. the cool part is, there is still more in this amp than what i use. if i were to go out and jam with others, i would naturally play louder than what i do here at madison square living room. higher volume would allow me to access even more of everything i love about this amp


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

Alert, Alert, intruder detected. Sending in the BirdForce now!!


----------



## cheezyridr

"entering the pattern for one-six right. starling requesting clearance..."


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> i want to re do mine at some point, but i'm not in a big hurry. my main thing i would really like to do, is figure out a way to make the cables tidier, and run them in such a way as to not have to cross the signal and the power. this pic doesn't even show the vibe or the chorus. that's just 1 amp. if i run both, that's even more cables


My bunny would look at all those cables...just lying there...and think about it the way many children do when they peer into the Baskin-Robbins cooler and see all those flavours. YUUUUUMMMM!!!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Any time you have more than one wire, they inevitably end up in a knot.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I normally cook American white bread but Curiosity killed the cat 🐱. Three loafs of Italian bread! Man they look amazing. I was asked if I wanted a job in the kitchen at work today but I told them “ no thanks , that would take the fun out it ” that and I think it would stress me out needing to keep up with the kitchen rush .


----------



## silvertonebetty

Well tops didn’t turn out perfect


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> Well tops didn’t turn out perfect


I don't think that your stomach cares. lol


----------



## laristotle

Viagra may decrease risk of developing Alzheimer's by nearly 70 per cent, study suggests


Viagra was originally been marketed as a drug for the heart but swiftly became known as a cure for erectile dysfunction




nationalpost.com


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Viagra may decrease risk of developing Alzheimer's by nearly 70 per cent, study suggests
> 
> 
> Viagra was originally been marketed as a drug for the heart but swiftly became known as a cure for erectile dysfunction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalpost.com


does that mean we're all dick heads?


----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> Viagra may decrease risk of developing Alzheimer's by nearly 70 per cent, study suggests
> 
> 
> Viagra was originally been marketed as a drug for the heart but swiftly became known as a cure for erectile dysfunction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalpost.com


Glad my bride has a medical plan, I would figuratively lose my mind without Viagra. Literally not losing my mind is a nice side benefit.

That reminds me gentlemen, get your prostate checked.


----------



## Paul M

Mooh said:


> Glad my bride has a medical plan, I would figuratively lose my mind without Viagra. Literally not losing my mind is a nice side benefit.
> 
> That reminds me gentlemen, get your prostate checked.


The last time my doctor checked my prostate, he didn't wear gloves. Is your dentist like that?


----------



## MarkM

Mooh said:


> Glad my bride has a medical plan, I would figuratively lose my mind without Viagra. Literally not losing my mind is a nice side benefit.
> 
> That reminds me gentlemen, get your prostate checked.


Good for you to share that Mooh! You are a true gentleman.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> I normally cook American white bread but Curiosity killed the cat 🐱. Three loafs of Italian bread! Man they look amazing. I was asked if I wanted a job in the kitchen at work today but I told them “ no thanks , that would take the fun out it ” that and I think it would stress me out needing to keep up with the kitchen rush .
> View attachment 391504



You should never bake cats.


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> The last time my doctor checked my prostate, he didn't wear gloves. Is your dentist like that?



Mine bought me dinner and said I was pretty.


----------



## Mooh

That's a good one @Milkman


----------



## Guitar101

Mine used two fingers. When I asked her why she said "it's in case you need a second opinion"


----------



## Paul Running

Maybe time for another butterknucket discussion: a survey on your preferred method of prostrate testing


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I got suspicious at my last prostate exam when the Dr. put a hand on each of my shoulders whilst doing it.


----------



## laristotle

Paul Running said:


> your preferred method finger of prostrate testing


----------



## Paul Running

I prefer the FIT kit, I just got mine in the mail, now to decide on an appropriate dinner for tomorrow's reactive test


----------



## laristotle

Paul Running said:


> appropriate dinner for tomorrow's reactive test


----------



## Paul Running

Yeah, thinking that or Chili...not enough time for homemade baked beans.


----------



## mhammer

Guitar101 said:


> Mine used two fingers. When I asked her why she said "it's in case you need a second opinion"


A work colleague learned his own family doctor was going to be retiring and he was going to need to find another family doctor. He asked me if there was anyone I could recommend, and I said "Not really, but I would suggest getting a female doctor." When he asked why, I replied "At our age, two words: smaller fingers". He nodded appreciatively with full comprehension of the implications.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 391738


In this instance, PSW would stand for Poor Shit Wiper.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


>


Ignoring the "dessert plate", the photo made me nostalgic. When we lived in VIctoria there was a bakery my wife and I would go to (Cadboro Bay Bakery) after we dropped our son off at daycare, and we could get buttery Danish fresh out of the oven. It was well before I was diagnosed as Type II diabetic, so I could eat what I wanted, and the cherry creamcheese Danish was my favorite; especially if I managed to get one before they drizzled the glaze all over them. A cup of coffee and a Danish, sitting on their patio in the sunshine, was a great way to start the day.


----------



## mhammer

Verne said:


> View attachment 391813


Perhaps not, but the Joker *still* got away. So the situation stinks, even if Batman doesn't.


----------



## Verne

@mhammer was it Robin's egg the Joker got away with?!?


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


WTF. Was that?


----------



## Thunderboy1975

MarkM said:


> WTF. Was that?


More like...wtf was THAT?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


>



even before the wig came off, i knew super oprah had a penis.


----------



## silvertonebetty

What an annoying morning. Trying to reset a phone that got a forever lock and someone else is trying to tell me what to do while I’m reading the directions on my bloody computer screen. People need to learn to let people figure stuff out and stop giving suggestions lol. And stop touching my water bottle 😂


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 391812



If Bill's complaints were on point, those doughnuts should be reversed.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My temple audio board should be here tomorrow


----------



## VHTO

In stock at my local Canadian Tire…


----------



## Verne

VHTO said:


> In stock at my local Canadian Tire…


 🤢 🤮


----------



## zontar

Don't you have them in the States?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Todays going to be a long day at work . The pedal board should be in today since it was in summerside this morning. But I can’t remember how the pedal chain should go. Could someone refresh my memory 😂


----------



## Paul Running

Experiment until you discover your sound, you might find an order that may surprise you.


----------



## silvertonebetty

They are having a Christmas party at work so we are closed from 1-3 . They have some guy playing guitar and we have a workshop out back for adults with learning disabilities and there’s one that’s none verbal and you should hear her freaking with excitement.


----------



## Milkman

Every year. Same spot.


----------



## Mooh

Artificial tree again this year. Sits on a bench in the front porch window. Anymore it seems to be less about real versus artificial and more about reminiscing about ornaments.


----------



## Milkman

We've given up trying to keep Yoshi out of the tree.


----------



## Milkman

He's a weird cat. I guess they're all weird, but his weirdness is a drive to be as high in the room as possible. He started climbing the tree when he was a kitten. He's pretty lanky now and still manages to get up there but we have to wire the tree to the wall.

He also is able (none of my other cats have EVER done this) to jump from the floor to the top of the fridge. It's pretty impressive to watch. Maybe he's from barn cat parents or something but it's like he's a natural hunter, always ambushing from an elevated position.

You can put him on your shoulder and walk all over the house, up and down stairs, and he'll stay there (if you can handle his claws).


----------



## silvertonebetty

i really wasn’t expecting it to be this big but it’s freaking awesome. I can even run my pedal for changing channels on my Mesa with it and run my amps in stereo if I had enough cables.


----------



## keto

Milkman said:


> He's a weird cat. I guess they're all weird, but his weirdness is a drive to be as high in the room as possible. He started climbing the tree when he was a kitten. He's pretty lanky now and still manages to get up there but we have to wire the tree to the wall.
> 
> He also is able (none of my other cats have EVER done this) to jump from the floor to the top of the fridge. It's pretty impressive to watch. Maybe he's from barn cat parents or something but it's like he's a natural hunter, always ambushing from an elevated position.
> 
> You can put him on your shoulder and walk all over the house, up and down stairs, and he'll stay there (if you can handle his claws).


When I was engaged to my wife, I got transferred and we lived apart for 9 months while engaged. I acquired a kitten during that time, and trained it to jump from the arm of the couch or a dresser, up onto my shoulder, and we'd tour the apartment that way.

I went back home and got married, and brought mrs to the new place. WHOOOPS forgot to tell her about the 'jumping kitty' part. That DID NOT go over well. Mrs thought she was being hunted and attacked from everywhere.

I detrained the cat by standing in front of it while it got ready to launch from the couch, then stepping aside when she was airborne. Didn't take long. (no, it didn't hurt the cat).



It was both of our first pet of a lifetime. One night kitty was acting weird, thrashing around and noisy etc. We were quite concerned, and whipped her off to the UofS vet hospital. They kept _mostly_ straight faces while they told us she was in heat.


----------



## Milkman

keto said:


> When I was engaged to my wife, I got transferred and we lived apart for 9 months while engaged. I acquired a kitten during that time, and trained it to jump from the arm of the couch or a dresser, up onto my shoulder, and we'd tour the apartment that way.
> 
> I went back home and got married, and brought mrs to the new place. WHOOOPS forgot to tell her about the 'jumping kitty' part. That DID NOT go over well. Mrs thought she was being hunted and attacked from everywhere.
> 
> I detrained the cat by standing in front of it while it got ready to launch from the couch, then stepping aside when she was airborne. Didn't take long. (no, it didn't hurt the cat).
> 
> 
> 
> It was both of our first pet of a lifetime. One night kitty was acting weird, thrashing around and noisy etc. We were quite concerned, and whipped her off to the UofS vet hospital. They kept _mostly_ straight faces while they told us she was in heat.



This behaviour is clearly instinctive or hereditary. Believe me, we didn't train him to be like this. He was from a litter of rescue kittens. Neither of our other two mature cats have ever acted like him. It's fine. He's just weird.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


LOL, that's what I keep expecting, but it's like "Shit, he frigging made it!!!"


----------



## Lola

Who remembers this song?


----------



## cheezyridr

when i was a teenager, i had a dog who ATE a large portion of the christmas tree. some of the branches and bark, some of the wires and lights, lots and lots of tinsel, and ALL and i do mean every-single-one of the little metal caps and the wire loop you find at the top of all glass ornaments. well, we all freaked out and took her to the vet. an x-ray showed them in her stomach. the vet told us that there wasn't much he could do for her, aside from a risky surgery that we couldn't afford anyway. we all thought she was a gonner. we watched her closely over the next few weeks waiting for her to get sick, or poop blood or something else dramatic. we waited to see metal caps in her poop. it never happened. she never showed the slightest sign of any problem, she never pooped any metal. just alot of tinsel hanging out of her butt for a while, and some pine needles in her poop here and there. that was it. she lived to be almost 18, and was almost never sick in her entire life.


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


> He's a weird cat. I guess they're all weird, but his weirdness is a drive to be as high in the room as possible. He started climbing the tree when he was a kitten. He's pretty lanky now and still manages to get up there but we have to wire the tree to the wall.
> 
> He also is able (none of my other cats have EVER done this) to jump from the floor to the top of the fridge. It's pretty impressive to watch. Maybe he's from barn cat parents or something but it's like he's a natural hunter, always ambushing from an elevated position.
> 
> You can put him on your shoulder and walk all over the house, up and down stairs, and he'll stay there (if you can handle his claws).


Similar deal with our pet cottontail bunny. Likes to be up high, although banned from the sofa beside the living room window after a peeing accident. When we catch him on the forbidden sofa and shoo him away, he takes a single leap across the coffee table and lands about 8ft away. When I don't want him to come into my office, I have to stick up a barrier that is at least 3-4ft high because he can easily clear anything lower. He will jump onto your lap, though, for a piece of ginger snap.

During our dating days, my wife's roommate had a cat who would slice you, Resident Evil style, as soon as look at you. But the damn thing played fetch, returning the crumpled tin-foil ball to be thrown again and again. Its claws were a real safety hazard, though. I scored some sodium pentobarbital from the lab, along with injection equipment, so we could knock the little tyke out, and trim his nails properly, to render him safe again. I spoke with the chief veterinarian at the med school about dosage. We threw a towel over the cat and I quickly injected him. Unfortunately, while the dosage was correct, and the needle a fine-enough gauge to not cause much discomfort to the animal, it was too short. The anesthetic got lodged in the fat layers, instead of going into the gut, and took about two days to be completely absorbed and metabolized. So the cat walked around all wobbly for a few days looking like he'd just come off a bender. The roommate thought I had given it brain damage. BUt it recovered. Happily, we were able to trim its claws, and it could once again be among civilization.


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> Similar deal with our pet cottontail bunny. Likes to be up high, although banned from the sofa beside the living room window after a peeing accident. When we catch him on the forbidden sofa and shoo him away, he takes a single leap across the coffee table and lands about 8ft away. When I don't want him to come into my office, I have to stick up a barrier that is at least 3-4ft high because he can easily clear anything lower. He will jump onto your lap, though, for a piece of ginger snap.
> 
> During our dating days, my wife's roommate had a cat who would slice you, Resident Evil style, as soon as look at you. But the damn thing played fetch, returning the crumpled tin-foil ball to be thrown again and again. Its claws were a real safety hazard, though. I scored some sodium pentobarbital from the lab, along with injection equipment, so we could knock the little tyke out, and trim his nails properly, to render him safe again. I spoke with the chief veterinarian at the med school about dosage. We threw a towel over the cat and I quickly injected him. Unfortunately, while the dosage was correct, and the needle a fine-enough gauge to not cause much discomfort to the animal, it was too short. The anesthetic got lodged in the fat layers, instead of going into the gut, and took about two days to be completely absorbed and metabolized. So the cat walked around all wobbly for a few days looking like he'd just come off a bender. The roommate thought I had given it brain damage. BUt it recovered. Happily, we were able to trim its claws, and it could once again be among civilization.


As soon as we got our dogs as puppies I introduced them to the Dremel. Some were skittish but with treats in hand they began to tolerate it. It was quick and easy. I was very mindful doing it. Frankie and Ben don’t mind it at all as long as they get treats during the process.


----------



## Lola

Is it storming where you are? A small clap of lightening just woke me up and it’s only 3am. This weather is really loud and so obnoxious sounding. No rest for the wicked! Lol meanwhile I tucked between the sheets. Have to be at work by 7am. Sleep count sheep. Nah, don’t think so.


----------



## Mooh

Yeah, raining hard, no thunder that I've heard. All the snow is gone.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## BlueRocker

Pretty sure my longtime suspicion has been confirmed... Meatloaf killed JFK


----------



## Verne

I'll be honest, this is something that wouldn't happen accidentally if I had these particular wrapping papers.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

Lola said:


> Is it storming where you are? A small clap of lightening just woke me up and it’s only 3am. This weather is really loud and so obnoxious sounding. No rest for the wicked! Lol meanwhile I tucked between the sheets. Have to be at work by 7am. Sleep count sheep. Nah, don’t think so.


We got hammered this morning with a real mix, freezing rain and now rain.


----------



## Verne

Paul Running said:


> We got hammered this morning with a real mix, freezing rain and now rain.


We got heavy rain and really high winds. We stayed over the 0* mark over night so avoided anything other than the rain. Kept me up most of the night.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My friend is thinking about selling ins Parker fly , it’s the only Parker I’ve saw in person. But it’s an Indonesian model


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> My friend is thinking about selling ins Parker fly , it’s the only Parker I’ve saw in person. But it’s an Indonesian model


lola has one, and it's pretty bad ass.


----------



## HighNoon

BlueRocker said:


> Pretty sure my longtime suspicion has been confirmed... Meatloaf killed JFK


Imagine being there in real time and seeing the blood splatter and head and brain bits in the back of the Lincoln. That would leave a lasting impression.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I wasn’t cheap today. I bought a new cable


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Mooh

The temperature is rapidly dropping, but it was +16C in Kincardine Ontario at lunch time today. We stopped to pick up a few things and dreamily check out some camper trailers. Some tree damage with the high winds on the way home.


----------



## silvertonebetty

When I get home I’m going to use my takamine. Andrew is awesome. They didn’t have my gauge of strings in the summerside location. I looked at my receipt and noticed Andrew put 10s on it! I guess he’s done enough guitars for me he knows what string gauge I like .


----------



## zontar

Jockeys?


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

Mooh said:


> The temperature is rapidly dropping, but it was +16C in Kincardine Ontario at lunch time today. We stopped to pick up a few things and dreamily check out some camper trailers. Some tree damage with the high winds on the way home.


We were 15* at 7:30am. Windy as f*ck though. Still is. During the day we peaked at 91KPH according to weather reports. STILL crazy windy out there.


----------



## Paul Running

Verne said:


> View attachment 392381


That's an interesting illusion; I tried playing around with it and it seems to depend on the number of squares. If you reduce the number of squares the illusion is less pronounced:


----------



## Verne

Yes. If you look into a corner and slowly work out in a square pattern, you can see the lines start to distort. Good sobriety test. "Look at this picture, if you throw up, you're intoxicated" HAHAA


----------



## SWLABR

VHTO said:


> In stock at my local Canadian Tire…


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 392553


Except Kirk is almost always on the right side (James' left) and the (various) Bassist is on the left (James' right). 

Just sayin'


----------



## silvertonebetty

Well mom just messaged me I guess the cat died today.


----------



## Milkman

Well, I just had two molars extracted, one upper, one lower, same side of my face.

Fun?

Oh you betcha. Just got home, smoked a nice bowl of some strong indica.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Well, I just had two molars extracted, one upper, one lower, same side of my face.
> 
> Fun?
> 
> Oh you betcha. Just got home, smoked a nice bowl of some strong indica.


Not my idea of fun either. Hoping for a speedy recovery sir.

Curious, when I have stitches in my mouth, I’m told not to use straws, or smoke. I don’t do either, but it’s so I don’t pull the stitches. How are you safely pulling on that bowl without popping a stitch?


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Not my idea of fun either. Hoping for a speedy recovery sir.
> 
> Curious, when I have stitches in my mouth, I’m told not to use straws, or smoke. I don’t do either, but it’s so I don’t pull the stitches. How are you safely pulling on that bowl without popping a stitch?


They don’t use stitches for most extractions.

I’m still fairly frozen. They froze me good (at 9:30 AM).

Pulling on a nice clean bong doesn’t put any pressure on the area.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 392242


I remember Darrell Hammond doing that one in his Sean Connery/Jeopardy persona on SNL.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> They don’t use stitches for most extractions.


Really?? They don't stitch up the hole?? 

I haven't had a tooth pulled in a while, but I think they stitched it up so everything I ate didn't end up down there... I could be wrong. I was so high I called my ex-wife. At the time, we hadn't spoken in months.


----------



## greco

SWLABR said:


> I was so high I called my ex-wife. At the time, we hadn't spoken in months.


Thanks for my laugh for the day!


----------



## Paul Running

Did you get the big sales pitch for this?


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Really?? They don't stitch up the hole??
> 
> I haven't had a tooth pulled in a while, but I think they stitched it up so everything I ate didn't end up down there... I could be wrong. I was so high I called my ex-wife. At the time, we hadn't spoken in months.


No, it closes up on its own.

Naturally I won’t be able to eat on that side for a few days. By then it’s more or less closed.


----------



## SWLABR

greco said:


> Thanks for my laugh for the day!


Doing my bit, one pathetic life lesson after another!


----------



## mhammer

I had all four wisdom teeth pulled on the same day, 20 years ago. I was in French immersion training at the time, and whatever came out of my mouth sure as heck didn't sound particularly French. Drooling tends to get in the way of good pronunciation.


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> I had all four wisdom teeth pulled on the same day, 20 years ago. I was in French immersion training at the time, and whatever came out of my mouth sure as heck didn't sound particularly French. Drooling tends to get in the way of good pronunciation.



I'm past that now. The freezing has been replaced by a dull throb (two actually).

Still, I guess this is a hell of a bench mark, but I compare everything to the surgery I had in 2019.

This isn't quite as tough as that was.

I'll live.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> I had all four wisdom teeth pulled on the same day, 20 years ago. I was in French immersion training at the time, and whatever came out of my mouth sure as heck didn't sound particularly French. Drooling tends to get in the way of good pronunciation.


unless you're pepi lepew


----------



## mhammer

I'm sure Pepé could handle the imparfait as he drooled, and so could I. It's the conditionnel and subjonctif where the drooling gets in the way.

As an undergrad at McGill, I took a bunch of anthropology courses. Our Intro prof was apparently a highly-regarded physical anthropologist. She was a diminuitive Japanese woman. You never know how many 'Rs' and 'Ls' a particular scholarly discipline has until someone with a thick Japanese accent tries to teach it. When she wrestled with words and phrases like "australopithicus", "h0m0 erectus", "Olduvai Gorge", and "Louis Leakey", you felt pity for the poor woman. And when my oral surgery momentarily took away MY ability to negotiate the twists and turns of pronouncing a second language, I felt even more compassion for her. A person can try their very best, but the mouth can only do what the mouth can do.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I guess I just got messaged by Randy Bachman on TikTok . It be cool if it was actually him


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

*Criminal charge against Marineland ‘milestone’ in fight to protect park’s animals, advocates say*
By Jenna Moon Staff Reporter
Mon., Dec. 13, 2021
A charge levied against Ontario theme park Marineland represents a first-of-its-kind test of a law which governs the park, animal advocates say.
Niagara Regional Police (NRP) announced the charge against the park Monday morning, relating to dolphin performances for entertainment that were documented at the park over the summer. For long-time advocates of animal justice, the charge is a landmark move in testing a two-year-old law barring the use of cetaceans for entertainment in Canada.
The charge has not yet been tested in court.

ABOUT FUCKING TIME!!


----------



## Lola

So I ran into 3 Karen’s from wild to mild. Went to the mall to get some lunch. A fight almost broke out about Line placement. Accusing each other of cutting in. Security right on them within minutes.?Screaming at each other obnoxiously. 

Go to scope some clothes out for me and there’s two woman arguing about the last shirt they both wanted.

A couple of Karen’s in training in the toy store.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> *Criminal charge against Marineland ‘milestone’ in fight to protect park’s animals, advocates say*
> By Jenna Moon Staff Reporter
> Mon., Dec. 13, 2021
> A charge levied against Ontario theme park Marineland represents a first-of-its-kind test of a law which governs the park, animal advocates say.
> Niagara Regional Police (NRP) announced the charge against the park Monday morning, relating to dolphin performances for entertainment that were documented at the park over the summer. For long-time advocates of animal justice, the charge is a landmark move in testing a two-year-old law barring the use of cetaceans for entertainment in Canada.
> The charge has not yet been tested in court.
> 
> ABOUT FUCKING TIME!!


It's questionable whether the charges will stick. The law is against use of cetaceans for "entertainment purposes". Is being on display in a big tank "entertainment" or "education". Apparently Marineland's lawyers believe, and will argue, the latter. The law may have been well-intentioned but left a problematic loophole.


----------



## SWLABR

I grew up not far from there. It used to be a place we'd take our visiting family... but then it just grew sad. Long overdue to close it down. (in my humble opinion)


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Chocolate covered ginger.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 392635


Simple. Earth produces the best women. I mean, have you SEEN what passes for female on the Crab Nebula? It's like having a contest for Earth's best orchids and wondering why no desert ever wins.


----------



## Mooh

Never tried chocolate covered Mary Ann.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> I'm sure Pepé could handle the imparfait as he drooled, and so could I. It's the conditionnel and subjonctif where the drooling gets in the way.
> 
> As an undergrad at McGill, I took a bunch of anthropology courses. Our Intro prof was apparently a highly-regarded physical anthropologist. She was a diminuitive Japanese woman. You never know how many 'Rs' and 'Ls' a particular scholarly discipline has until someone with a thick Japanese accent tries to teach it. When she wrestled with words and phrases like "australopithicus", "h0m0 erectus", "Olduvai Gorge", and "Louis Leakey", you felt pity for the poor woman. And when my oral surgery momentarily took away MY ability to negotiate the twists and turns of pronouncing a second language, I felt even more compassion for her. A person can try their very best, but the mouth can only do what the mouth can do.


when i first met the last wife, i was sitting at her table as she was serving dinner. she asked if i wanted broccoli, but being japanese, you know how it came out. my response was "no thanks, no brok-a-ri for me..."
well, her kids were 8 & 12 at the time, but they immediately understood what i just did, and laughed till they couldn't breathe. after that, for the next 10 years, they never said it differently. it became brok-a-ri permanently.


----------



## mhammer




----------



## SWLABR

mhammer said:


>


Don't forget "_... two Fender Bassman's_"


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> Don't forget "_... two Fender Bassman's_"


_and a beer .. in a tree ♫ ♩ ♫ ♩ _


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> _and a beer .. in a tree ♫ ♩ ♫ ♩ _


Speaking of which, i do like to take advantage of "Yellow Lables" at the Co-Op beer & wine.
Great way to try pretentious overpriced "BOO-TEAK!" beers for a better price.

and, I love the fact that I get a Co-Op cheque once a year for a few buck, fully knowing its all just from purchases of booze,weed & pizzas.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> _and a beer .. in a tree ♫ ♩ ♫ ♩ _


“Two Fender Bassman’s” is on Tom Petty’s wish list at the end of his Christmas tune.


----------



## Doctor Cheese

mhammer said:


> Simple. Earth produces the best women. I mean, have you SEEN what passes for female on the Crab Nebula? It's like having a contest for Earth's best orchids and wondering why no desert ever wins.


Well, yeah. 
Except there are 14 genders in the Crab Nebula and none are referred to as 'female'
Dont be such a Galactic Supremecist!


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> “Two Fender Bassman’s” is on Tom Petty’s wish list at the end of his Christmas tune.


'Two Turtlenecks' is on the one that I referenced, eh?!


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> 'Two Turtlenecks' is on the one that I referenced, eh?!


I knew where you were going.


----------



## cheezyridr

below is the ONLY correct version of the christmas song


----------



## BlueRocker

Dee Snyder just renewed my faith that some day I too could be a vocalist.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Happiness=(V) chocolate chip cookies right out of the oven and a nice hot tea.

I couldn’t sleep last night worrying about my hubby. I got up made some shortbread and chocolate chip cookies. Finally sitting enjoying the product of my efforts. Sleep if possible till 9am and get ready for work.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Amanda brought me some gifts today.


----------



## Milkman

So cool.


----------



## silvertonebetty

🤣 hahaha 😝


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

@silvertonebetty The Pick Pocket actually made me LOL.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


> View attachment 393011


With those child-bearing hips, there's no telling what that might be$$$


----------



## silvertonebetty

My friend invited himself in (wasn’t impressed) and he looks into my music room asking “would you have $800 worth of gear yet?” My response was “ it would scare you how much all this is worth!” Conversation ended and he left


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> My friend invited himself in (wasn’t impressed) and he looks into my music room asking “would you have $800 worth of gear yet?” My response was “ it would scare you how much all this is worth!” Conversation ended and he left


Here's hoping that he doesn't owe someone $800 and was only over to eye your collection. 😦


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Here's hoping that he doesn't owe someone $800 and was only over to eye your collection. 😦


I can’t see that . He doesn’t really know anyone let alone have away to haul it out of the basement. He can hardly walk let a lot run away with an amp


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Amanda brought me some gifts today.
> 
> View attachment 392994
> 
> 
> View attachment 392997
> 
> 
> View attachment 392996


The top dead centre has knocked it out of the ball park for me personally. The colour arrangement is mesmerizing. I want one!! I have never seen anything like this before. Ya, I live under a rock! Lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

i woke up early this morning, and couldn't get back to sleep. no picket duty today, so i didn't have to be anywhere. i thought i'd watch a movie. i picked "red dawn", the one with thor in it. man! what a piece of crap. sooo implausible. i haven't seen the original in ages, so i'm guessing that one is probably crap too. n. korea invading america? who's idea was that? starving soldiers occupying the usa? please...i can only suspend reality so far. somehow the wolverines don't get taken out by soldiers with night vision and thermal imaging? no american allies? canada and mexico don't help? i just ain't buyin it.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> i woke up early this morning, and couldn't get back to sleep. no picket duty today, so i didn't have to be anywhere. i thought i'd watch a movie. i picked "red dawn", the one with thor in it. man! what a piece of crap. sooo implausible. i haven't seen the original in ages, so i'm guessing that one is probably crap too. n. korea invading america? who's idea was that? starving soldiers occupying the usa? please...i can only suspend reality so far. somehow the wolverines don't get taken out by soldiers with night vision and thermal imaging? no american allies? canada and mexico don't help? i just ain't buyin it.




I doubt very much that plausability was a big concern. I'd say they were counting more on fanning the flames of American Jingoism.

The first one was fun. I haven't see the second and likely won't.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> I doubt very much that plausability was a big concern. I'd say they were counting more on fanning the flames of American Jingoism.
> 
> The first one was fun. I haven't see the second and likely won't.


i wouldn't argue against that, except i wouldn't have said it that way. however, i don't see that as an excuse for doing such a sloppy job. all the north korean armored vehicles look mysteriously like american made humvees, and many of their weapons are american too.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> i wouldn't argue against that, except i wouldn't have said it that way. however, i don't see that as an excuse for doing such a sloppy job. all the north korean armored vehicles look mysteriously like american made humvees, and many of their weapons are american too.



I guess they changed that part of the plot from the first one. As I said, I haven't seen the new one and likely won't. The first one had some Central or South American / Russian coalition going on if memory serves. I enjoyed some scenes from that one and yes, one does have to suspend disbelief to enjoy them.


----------



## laristotle

You expect a movie to conform to reality?! C'mon, man!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

cheezyridr said:


> all the north korean armored vehicles look mysteriously like american made humvees, and many of their weapons are american too.


They bought them from the Taliban.


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> They bought them from the Taliban.


now THAT was funny


----------



## Paul Running

Troops included?


----------



## cheezyridr

you'll still need 2 AA batteries though....


----------



## SWLABR

silvertonebetty said:


> My friend invited himself in (wasn’t impressed) and he looks into my music room asking “would you have $800 worth of gear yet?” My response was “ it would scare you how much all this is worth!” Conversation ended and he left


I know this is an unusual thing for PEI, but keep your door locked dude. Sounds like your "friend" was casing you.


----------



## SWLABR

silvertonebetty said:


> I can’t see that . He doesn’t really know anyone let alone have away to haul it out of the basement. He can hardly walk let a lot run away with an amp


He only needs to _tell_ someone else.


----------



## Lola

This is “Rat”ification to the 9th degree. This is so cool!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

I woke up today not being able to talk. I guess I’m not working this weekend.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> I woke up today not being able to talk. I guess I’m not working this weekend.


What’s up? Sore throat.


----------



## Lola




----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> What’s up? Sore throat.


Yeah it’s awful. Only to find out my mom was sick from it when ever we went to summerside side on last Saturday.


----------



## Milkman

Warning, not safe for work.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 393242


He likes nice things... Christmas Trees are nice!


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Warning, not safe for work.


A good one for sure, but I think Bowser & Blue's "Hey Santa" might take the crown. I will not provide a link, but "Hey Santa Clause you c--- Where's me f---ing bike?" Is about as rude as I've heard.


----------



## Hamstrung

Here's some nails for your chalkboard!!!


----------



## cheezyridr

Hamstrung said:


> Here's some nails for your chalkboard!!!


i'll see your saxaphone, and raise with an orchestra:






i played this at work last summer, and had the entire floor in stitches.


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> View attachment 393242


Its no Priscilla Presley, but....nice beaver!

Im sure Larry will get it, but for the young'uns:


----------



## SWLABR

Hamstrung said:


> Here's some nails for your chalkboard!!!


The piano players look at the 32 second mark is priceless.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

A new Christmas movie. 

Two elderly people find love while hanging a magical decoration on a door. Starring Gordon Lightfoor in "The wreath of Edna Fitzgerald".


----------



## VHTO

Dildo Man doesn’t pull out in time?

‘Interesting’ article in the Driving section of the National Post









Dildo man gets going too quickly, fails to pull out


Newfoundland driver swallowed by a ditch after doubling the speed limit




driving.ca


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


>


That was the highlight of my day. Very interesting circular breathing!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## keto

VHTO said:


> Dildo Man doesn’t pull out in time?
> 
> ‘Interesting’ article in the Driving section of the National Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dildo man gets going too quickly, fails to pull out
> 
> 
> Newfoundland driver swallowed by a ditch after doubling the speed limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driving.ca


Not just the headline, there are double entendres in the body of the article as well. Spot em all!


----------



## Lola

This is just what doctor ordered. Never thought I would get into jazz. This is so relaxing.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Well one good thing about being sick is I won’t be mistaken as a woman 😂 I seriously couldn’t be jack the wolf man.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Out of boredom...whatever🤫
I posted a fake profile on a popular dating site just to see what its like for a woman and i got 67 likes and 25 messages in a matter of minutes. I get like 1 message a week if that 😂 and maybe 2 likes a month! 😅 Pretty sad state of affairs on the dating front. 
Schools are closing in the north because no ones having kids up there, too many men not enough women now.or they're turning to the same sex.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Out of boredom...whatever🤫
> I posted a fake profile on a popular dating site just to see what its like for a woman and i got 67 likes and 25 messages in a matter of minutes. I get like 1 message a week if that 😂 and maybe 2 likes a month! 😅 Pretty sad state of affairs on the dating front.
> Schools are closing in the north because no ones having kids up there, too many men not enough women now.or they're turning to the same sex.


That happens to the cows . It’s why the have the cattle prong zap zap.


----------



## cheezyridr

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Out of boredom...whatever🤫
> I posted a fake profile on a popular dating site just to see what its like for a woman and i got 67 likes and 25 messages in a matter of minutes. I get like 1 message a week if that 😂 and maybe 2 likes a month! 😅 Pretty sad state of affairs on the dating front.
> Schools are closing in the north because no ones having kids up there, too many men not enough women now.or they're turning to the same sex.







also, Gloria Steinem - How The CIA Used Feminism To Destabilize Society


----------



## Mooh

3:15 am is a shitty time to wake up and not get back to sleep.


----------



## SWLABR

5:30… and it’s Saturday! Still, I got 2 more hours than @Mooh , so I shouldn’t complain.


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> The wreath of Edna Fitzgerald


The Wreath of Khan


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> 3:15 am is a shitty time to wake up and not get back to sleep.



You may find this hard to believe but I wake up every night at least three or four times and stagger to the WC.

I see most hours on the clock on any given night (including 3:00 AM). I'm a chronic insomniac.

I've more or less given up on having a normal night sleep. It's been this way for so many years I can't even remember when it started. I can't turn my brain off and refuse to take addictive meds to mitigate it..


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> You may find this hard to believe but I wake up every night at least three or four times and stagger to the WC.
> 
> I see most hours on the clock on any given night (including 3:00 AM). I'm a chronic insomniac.
> 
> I've more or less given up on having a normal night sleep. It's been this way for so many years I can't even remember when it started. I can't turn my brain off and refuse to take addictive meds to mitigate it..


You just described my wife’s sleeping pattern to a “T”. I’m lucky that I can fall asleep, and (pretty much) stay asleep. Ya, I get up early, but I am restful while out. But she is up, down, in the living room, reading downstairs,… I feel for her. She hasn’t had more than a couple good nights sleep in the entire time we’ve been together. 
I used to take sleep for granted… now I cherish it knowing what she goes through.


----------



## Mooh

@Milkman Sometimes me too. The brain won't turn off. A full night's sleep only happens once every few months. If I'm only up once it's a great night, twice or thrice is pretty normal, a night like yours maybe bi-weekly. It started with stress about 25 years ago, lapsed for ten years or so but restarted when my prostate became a problem. Sometimes an over-the-counter sleep aid helps but only until my bladder wakes me so evening fluid intake has to be watched. I hate drugs. Then there's the restless leg thing.

I can fall asleep for mini naps anywhere, anytime.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## cheezyridr

meh... when i'm not working, half the time i don't even sleep in my bed. i just pass out on the couch at random times. 
the other day i went into my bedroom for a change of clothes, and noticed dust on my bed. i sleep in 3-5 hour snatches.


----------



## Paul Running

I've developed the sleeping habits of our dogs.


----------



## Diablo

Lousy nights sleep for me as well. Friday’s are hockey night, so always rough getting to sleep after you’ve played a game until 11, had a shower and drive home, and snacking frenzy. Lucky to get to sleep by 3am. I think the health benefits of the exercise are offsetted by the poor sleep and late night hunger lol
the dry air from the furnace running this time of year results in my nose getting stuffed up by the middle of the night and unable to breathe as well. blowing out my nose usually leads to a nose bleed. Ugh. Not always great living in Canada.


----------



## Lola

Terrible sleep. No sleep. I got my third booster shot and I couldn’t get comfortable no matter what. Have had a really bad migraine on top of this.

A little virtual reality of what I experience when I get a migraine. It’s a struggle at times and I am so sick of these effing headaches.


----------



## Paul Running

Diablo said:


> Lousy nights sleep for me as well. Friday’s are hockey night, so always rough getting to sleep after you’ve played a game until 11, had a shower and drive home, and snacking frenzy. Lucky to get to sleep by 3am. I think the health benefits of the exercise are offsetted by the poor sleep and late night hunger lol
> the dry air from the furnace running this time of year results in my nose getting stuffed up by the middle of the night and unable to breathe as well. blowing out my nose usually leads to a nose bleed. Ugh. Not always great living in Canada.


I remember those times playing oldtimers hockey, by the time you and the lads are finished the beer, chatting and adrenalin rush, it's not worth attempting shut-eye...I miss the beer, chatting and rush but not the lack of sleep.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

Today is my birthday. I don't drink, but today I think I will.

Two nice bottle of Bordeaux and a case of this, just because.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

Happy birthday, Milkman! Hope it's a rush!


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Two nice bottle of Bordeaux and a case of this, just because


You'll be hungover for a week! lol
Do you want some of us to drop by and help you with that?

Have a happy!


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> You'll be hungover for a week! lol
> Do you want some of us to drop by and help you with that?
> 
> Have a happy!


LOL, If I drink a bottle of wine I'm pretty much done. No hangover. Booze is really strong stuff when you almost never use it.

Yeah man, drop by and have a few cold ones. Burn a few bowls. 

I've been told I'm a fun drunk, maybe because I'm such a prick when I'm sober.

Thanks


----------



## greco

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Forget the beer (LOL!)...Which Bordeaux wines will you be enjoying?

HAVE A GOOD ONE!


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Today is my birthday. I don't drink, but today I think I will.
> 
> Two nice bottle of Bordeaux and a case of this, just because.
> 
> View attachment 393409
> 
> 
> View attachment 393410


Wishing you a safe and Happy Birthday Milkman. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Paul Running

Have a good one


----------



## Milkman

greco said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Forget the beer (LOL!)...Which Bordeaux wines will you be enjoying?
> 
> HAVE A GOOD ONE!


Thanks Dave.

These two today. I've had the Calvet before, but not the other.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> Have a good one
> View attachment 393420



I won't lie. This picture freaked me out for a second or two.

That pipe is sitting on the floor next to me, LOL.

I am what I am.


----------



## greco

Thanks for the pic.

I (also) have a Saint-Emilion that I'm saving for something special...


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Milkman said:


> Today is my birthday. I don't drink, but today I think I will.
> 
> Two nice bottle of Bordeaux and a case of this, just because.
> 
> View attachment 393409
> 
> 
> View attachment 393410



Happy birthday, wishing you many more.


----------



## spacebard

Milkman said:


> Today is my birthday. I don't drink, but today I think I will.
> 
> Two nice bottle of Bordeaux and a case of this, just because.
> 
> 
> View attachment 393410


With that naked man on the can, not sure I would drink that!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 
my son is the 16th, his son is the 17th, my best friend is the 19th


----------



## Milkman

spacebard said:


> With that naked man on the can, not sure I would drink that!


I have that image tatooed on my forearm.


----------



## Verne

cheezyridr said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> my son is the 16th, his son is the 17th, my best friend is the 19th


I am also the 19th (tomorrow---57 yrs young!!!). My youngest daughter is the 12th and my oldest daughter is the 24th. December has always been an expensive month for me.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Ok, I'm drunk.


----------



## Verne

Milkman said:


> Ok, I'm drunk.


Punctuation, capitalization and an understandable sentence. You SURE you're drunk?!?!


----------



## keto

Milkman said:


> Ok, I'm drunk.


Good for you, happy birthday Mike.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> Punctuation, capitalization and an understandable sentence. You SURE you're drunk?!?!


Pretty fuching dure, LOL


----------



## silvertonebetty

I just got told I sounded like shit . Anyhow night


----------



## zontar

Sure.

😉😜


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m waiting for my ride I guess a hospital trip it is . I woke up and everything sounded all weird like . Like as if you had a harmonizer pedal and it was setup properly so it was half muffled and down an active.


----------



## greco

Verne said:


> I am also the 19th (tomorrow---57 yrs young!!!). My youngest daughter is the 12th and my oldest daughter is the 24th. December has always been an expensive month for me.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m waiting for my ride I guess a hospital trip it is . I woke up and everything sounded all weird like . Like as if you had a harmonizer pedal and it was setup properly so it was half muffled and down an active.


All the best! I hope you will recover soon.
TAKE GOOD CARE!


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 393467


on a street corner in philly, that exact hot dog would be $6. ($8 if you bought it at a stadium game) this is one area where canada has it all over america. when i left toronto 3 yrs ago, you could get a 1/4 lb all beef hot dog cooked over an open flame, on a fresh roll for less than $4, and no one watches to see if you "over do it" with chilli or condiments.


----------



## Lola

The sausage on a bun is $6 at our local Canadian Tire. Plus $2 for a drink. $8 not bad. My hubby loves their sausage. Is there bad sausages too? I don’t think my husband has ever referred to a sausage as bring “bad”. Maybe too spicy.


----------



## Lola

On my way to rehearsal after 2 months. So happy and excited to be back in the game!


----------



## cheezyridr

up until the past few days, when i would come here, i go to the list page The Canadian Guitar Forum

then when i choose a category, i RIGHT CLICK and choose "open in a new tab" and it would do just that. 

only now, it doesn't do that anymore. now it opens a window to make a new post. can that be fixed?


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> up until the past few days, when i would come here, i go to the list page The Canadian Guitar Forum
> 
> then when i choose a category, i RIGHT CLICK and choose "open in a new tab" and it would do just that.
> 
> only now, it doesn't do that anymore. now it opens a window to make a new post. can that be fixed?


You may want to post that here. 


https://www.guitarscanada.com/threads/formatting-issues.280377/



@GCAdmin1


----------



## silvertonebetty

Wow those extra strength Tylenol knocked me out cold. I can’t remember if I posted this on here but I was talking to my great aunt last night about being sick and my upcoming Covid vaccine. She told me “ I’m not telling you what to ,but I’d recommend getting tested for Covid “ so I was please to find out they do that at the hospital and I don’t have Covid but mono he said . Any I can’t go to work for another week! I’m going to loose it being stuck here 😂


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> Wow those extra strength Tylenol knocked me out cold. I can’t remember if I posted this on here but I was talking to my great aunt last night about being sick and my upcoming Covid vaccine. She told me “ I’m not telling you what to ,but I’d recommend getting tested for Covid “ so I was please to find out they do that at the hospital and I don’t have Covid but mono he said . Any I can’t go to work for another week! I’m going to loose it being stuck here 😂


if you have mono, you aren't going to have much energy. you could alternate between strummin the takimine in your avatar, and checking your eyelids for holes, several times per day


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> You may want to post that here.
> 
> 
> https://www.guitarscanada.com/threads/formatting-issues.280377/
> 
> 
> 
> @GCAdmin1


thanks! done & did


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Today is my birthday. I don't drink, but today I think I will.
> 
> Two nice bottle of Bordeaux and a case of this, just because.
> 
> View attachment 393409
> 
> 
> View attachment 393410


If those are a gift, someone loves you!! This stuff ain’t cheap. $3.50 for the can of Golden Ale. X 24! Yikes.

My LCBO also had the bottles of the “Extra Strong Beer”. They were like $13+ each, and 14%. Two cans and two bottles was $35! But, I will put on Moving Pictures and enjoy.


----------



## Lola

Just headed home from rehearsal. This was one of a few highlights of 2021 for me. This was so cathartic!! I am elated.


----------



## cheezyridr

there's only 1 reason i bought a blender last year. 

chocolate milkshakes.


----------



## Lola

3:38 am got up, ate and can’t sleep. I hate this with a passion. My day is already predictable. This day can’t be over soon enough do I can go back to bed.

Found this. This guy is pretty funny.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> If those are a gift, someone loves you!! This stuff ain’t cheap. $3.50 for the can of Golden Ale. X 24! Yikes.
> 
> My LCBO also had the bottles of the “Extra Strong Beer”. They were like $13+ each, and 14%. Two cans and two bottles was $35! But, I will put on Moving Pictures and enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 393734


LOL, yeah it's not cheap. I'll likely end up giving it out as six packs for X-mas gifts. It's funny, but this may be the first time I have ever had beer in my beer fridge.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> LOL, yeah it's not cheap. I'll likely end up giving it out as six packs for X-mas gifts. It's funny, but this may be the first time I have ever had beer in my beer fridge.


My Beer Fridge is a one trick pony. Beer! Ha, ha…


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> View attachment 393779



Not merely gorgeous. In my opinion, she's one of the finest singers to ever stand up to the mic. A voice like a cannon and yet, so skilled with dynamics.


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> Not merely gorgeous. In my opinion, she's one of the finest singers to ever stand up to the mic. A voice like a cannon and yet, so skilled with dynamics.


Yup, I remember not knowing what she looked like, but that voice!


----------



## Paul M

I go back and forth on whose voice from that era is better, Linda Ronstadt or Karen Carpenter. I vastly prefer LR's body of work, but the low range in KC's voice is unparalleled. The low A KC sings in Top of The World is one of those "gives me chills" moments when it comes on the radio.


----------



## SWLABR

I've always been more of a Nancy kinda guy. That's different than a "Nancy-Boy" by the way...


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> I've always been more of a Nancy kinda guy. That's different than a "Nancy-Boy" by the way...
> 
> View attachment 393804



Me too. I had a Washburn poster on my wall for awhile with Nancy playing a beautiful double cut.

But, Linda Ronstadt is up there with Aretha in my mind.

I've been enjoying the Trio recordings with Emmy Lou and Dolly a lot lately.


----------



## Mooh

Ronstadt is among the greats, Billie Holiday, Aretha Franklin, Ella Fitzgerald, Carole King, Nina Simone, Janice Joplin, et al. Always had great bands live and in the studio, and seemed to exercise a loyalty to many musicians. The way she interpreted songs (from Blue Bayou to Tumblin' Dice ferchristssake) was unique, her pitch spot on, and an uncontrived sincerity to the delivery. She didn't improvise like a jazz singer, but she made up for that with purity of tone and phrase. She could play guitar, too.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Me too. I had a Washburn poster on my wall for awhile with Nancy playing a beautiful double cut.
> 
> But, Linda Ronstadt is up there with Aretha in my mind.
> 
> I've been enjoying the Trio recordings with Emmy Lou and Dolly a lot lately.
> 
> View attachment 393817


Uh-oh... it's not just today's journalists. 










_Works that way to_... to what?!?!? Or did they misspell "too"??


----------



## Doug Gifford

These are all great singers in their different ways. Let's not forget Sandy Denny and Judith Durham.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## SWLABR

Mooh said:


>


How he keeps a straight face is pure genius. Today's crew can't get through a half funny bit without cracking, and clearly reading the cue cards.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## silvertonebetty

Dang what did that nurse do to my nose yesterday. Went for a swab and now I had three nose bleeds today


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


>


Takes necking to a whole new level. lol


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> Dang what did that nurse do to my nose yesterday. Went for a swab and now I had three nose bleeds today


She was digging for gold. lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> She was digging for gold. lol


Lol yeah


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Takes necking to a whole new level. lol


i haven't heard that term used in DECADES


----------



## Sneaky

PSA: if someone sends you a link to hear the new Elton John and Ed Sheeran Christmas song, do not click on it. It’s actually a link to hear the new Elton John and Ed Sheeran Christmas song.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Happy Yule!

The longest night
Winter solstice
Return of the sun
Solar new year​


----------



## Paul Running

House plants fetching up to $1000 each in the Ottawa area


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/monstera-prices-match-the-name-1.6254315


----------



## SWLABR

Paul Running said:


> House plants fetching up to $1000 each in the Ottawa area
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/monstera-prices-match-the-name-1.6254315


I have the attention span of a houseplant… I wonder how much I’d g….

What?!? Where was I going with this??


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

I should try to convince my son to pack it in with the cannabis and start on the monstera plants.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 394006


----------



## Guitar101

Dropped a couple of popular Christmas songs in Music Songsheets if anyone's interested.









Music Songsheets







www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Ugh I’m at mom’s and I guess for the next four days I’m stuck watching friends! And people wonder why I don’t like the show


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I got my second Covid vaccine and I’m not sure why but I felt really energetic after getting it . I got most my house chores done before mom came . I finally heard about rent and I plan an buying an rc truck off my friend’s 10 year old . He offered it for $10 I laughed and said now “how does Z amount sound”
He’s basically gotten out of rc cars and it was one his dad was given so he’s pretty happy with the offer. I basically just wanted the chassis because I plan on doing a Chevy k10 build
















not sure what colour to paint it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 394219


_I like the way the line runs down the back of the stockings... I've always liked those kind of high heels too_


----------



## Mooh

SWLABR said:


> _I like the way the line runs down the back of the stockings... I've always liked those kind of high heels too_


Everyone wants some...well, at least I do. (Really good record, that.)


----------



## laristotle

'Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the venue, 
Not a creature was stirring, as I looked thru the menu,
The decorations were hung on the stage with care, 
In hopes that the band members would soon be there!

My friends and I had been royally fed, 
While visions of a good show danced in our heads,
And I in my new suit and the date I recently met, 
Had just settled in to watch a three hour set!

When out in a parking lot, there rose such a clatter, 
I sprang from my seat to see what was the matter,
Away to the door I flew like a flash, 
To see a drummer and bassist, completely smashed!

They were unloading the equipment in the new-fallen snow, 
From the van, which had traveled all the way from Fargo,
When, what to my wondering eyes should appear, 
But the rest of the band, all swilling beers!

With a little old manager, so angry and quick, 
I knew in a moment it must be Nasty Nick,
More rapid than eagles his curses they came, 
And he bitched, and shouted, and called them all names!

"Now, DRUMMER! now, BASSIST! now KEYBOARDS! and TRUMPET! 
On GUITARIST! on SAX! on TROMBONE! and VOCALIST!
To the top of the loading ramp! To the top of the wall! 
Get the equipment inside before you all fall!"

And then, in a twinkling, I heard at the door, 
The slipping and sliding as they fell to the floor,
As I gave them a hand and was turning around, 
I had to wonder at how they might sound!

The lead singer was dressed in leather, from his head to his feet, 
And his clothes looked very slept in, not at all neat,
A bundle of microphones he had flung on his back,
And he looked like a peddler just opening his pack!

His eyes - how they twinkled! I was becoming quite wary, 
His cheeks were like roses, his nose like a cherry,
His droll little mouth was drawn up like a bow, 
As he took another swing from his bottle of Old Crow!

He was staggering around as the band tuned up, way off key, 
I laughed when I saw him, in spite of me,
With a wink of his eye and a flick of his hand, 
The group blasted into a tune by some obscure band!

He sang not a word, but went straight to his mic, 
Hoping he had picked a song the audience would like,
Then STOPPED the music just as it was getting noisy, 
And announced "Sorry, we're in the wrong club, we're supposed to be in Boise!"

They jumped back in their van, amidst jeers and whistles, 
And away they all flew like the down of a thistle,
But I heard them exclaim, ere they drove out of sight, 
"HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO ALL, AND TO ALL A GOOD-NIGHT!"

- Sterling Howard


----------



## Lola

Trying to get in for rapid Covid testing is a big joke. They are booking for January 3 already. The ministry is January 4th. I don’t want to be off of work for that long but I may not have a choice.
I feel horrible for burdening everyone with this particularly at this time of year.

UPDATE: I have been feeling horrible at the thought of wrecking everyone else’s Christmas but my husband said it’s not your fault. It’s literally Covid wreaking all this havoc on the masses. Common sense but subjective thoughts keep trying to worm their way in.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I really like these old Chevy trucks


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Trying to get in for rapid Covid testing is a big joke. They are booking for January 3 already. The ministry is January 4th. I don’t want to be off of work for that long but I may not have a choice.
> I feel horrible for burdening everyone with this particularly at this time of year.
> 
> UPDATE: I have been feeling horrible at the thought of wrecking everyone else’s Christmas but my husband said it’s not your fault. It’s literally Covid wreaking all this havoc on the masses. Common sense but subjective thoughts keep trying to worm their way in.



stop ingesting and believing in covid fear porn. that's the best christmas gift you can give yourself, and your family


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> stop ingesting and believing in covid fear porn. that's the best christmas gift you can give yourself, and your family


Honestly I have to be serious about this because my husband is immune compromised.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

You have to contemplate the price for inaction!!


----------



## Fred Gifford

cheezyridr said:


> stop ingesting and believing in covid fear porn. that's the best christmas gift you can give yourself, and your family


truer words have never been spoken, don't buy into the hysteria


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Honestly I have to be serious about this because my husband is immune compromised.


do you have covid symptoms? if not, why worry? the test only tells you that you didn't have covid when you tested. if you stopped at the store on your way home and someone with covid sneezed on you, you might have covid after testing negative. you can even get a false negative result. you can't live your whole life in fear of a virus that's never going away. i have my own issues that make covid dangerous. i'm not going to worry about it. i do what i can and leave the rest to God, because in the end, that's all you can do anyhow. worrying over shit you can't control is pointless, and damaging


----------



## silvertonebetty

We had family over an honestly it annoys me on how much of a hypocrite people can be . I’m tired of the arguing the putting down of people it’s all I hear . “He’s not vaxed, won’t get tested “ yet I’m still sick planed on staying by myself and avoid the family mainly the grandparents. Yet my mom who is also sick figured it’s safe to take the sick baby and herself to the grandparents and see the extended family! Knowing my brother is waiting on Covid results because it’s suspected of being in contact with two potential Covid cases and isn’t allowed at work because of it. But yet no let’s invite them then have the grandparents over the next day! But yet it’s the anti vaxers thst are freaking problem. That’s just bull shit . It’s this careless ,all about me mind set that’s the issue. And both parents going on about boosters like it’s going to make a difference! It’s not even a real vaccine a real vaccine destroys the virus that’s why we don’t have polio or smallpox,yellow fever ect


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 394398



the team was here last summer. i stopped in a store to get smokes after work one day, and the van was parked out front. i suspect they may have helped murdock escape from the va hospital here, and the gov't hushed it up. that's the building you see in the background. also, that ain't the duke boys in your pic, those guys are imposters. i know this because the door is open in that pic.


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> We had family over an honestly it annoys me on how much of a hypocrite people can be . I’m tired of the arguing the putting down of people it’s all I hear . “He’s not vaxed, won’t get tested “ yet I’m still sick planed on staying by myself and avoid the family mainly the grandparents. Yet my mom who is also sick figured it’s safe to take the sick baby and herself to the grandparents and see the extended family! Knowing my brother is waiting on Covid results because it’s suspected of being in contact with two potential Covid cases and isn’t allowed at work because of it. But yet no let’s invite them then have the grandparents over the next day! But yet it’s the anti vaxers thst are freaking problem. That’s just bull shit . It’s this careless ,all about me mind set that’s the issue. And both parents going on about boosters like it’s going to make a difference! It’s not even a real vaccine a real vaccine destroys the virus that’s why we don’t have polio or smallpox,yellow fever ect


you gotta be careful what you say in regards to the above. if the mods see it, you'll get spanked. at the very least, they'll delete your post and call it "fact checking". afaik, only 10 people have died from omicron, world wide. it's not worthy of the panic and fear being sold to people. however, saying that out loud doesn't fit the approved narrative. they'll probably delete this too.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle

Paul Running said:


>


Not sure that I'd want that in a beer. lol


----------



## MarkM

cheezyridr said:


> you gotta be careful what you say in regards to the above. if the mods see it, you'll get spanked. at the very least, they'll delete your post and call it "fact checking". afaik, only 10 people have died from omicron, world wide. it's not worthy of the panic and fear being sold to people. however, saying that out loud doesn't fit the approved narrative. they'll probably delete this too.


Is there not a COVID thread where you can go and get on your soapbox and rant?


----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


> Not sure that I'd want that in a beer. lol


They add Trinidad Moruga Scorpion pepper into this flaming mix, with chocolate, coffee and roasted grains, making it more of a soft burn than a flamethrower.
It delivers just enough bunghole pinch to bring a smile to a grumpy man's face...I find the darks are dangerous.


----------



## laristotle

Paul Running said:


> They add Trinidad Moruga Scorpion pepper into this flaming mix, with chocolate, coffee and roasted grains, making it more of a soft burn than a flamethrower.
> It delivers just enough bunghole pinch to bring a smile to a grumpy man's face...I find the darks are dangerous.


One of those 'bring a tray of ice cubes with you to the bathroom' type of beers? 😡


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> do you have covid symptoms? if not, why worry? the test only tells you that you didn't have covid when you tested. if you stopped at the store on your way home and someone with covid sneezed on you, you might have covid after testing negative. you can even get a false negative result. you can't live your whole life in fear of a virus that's never going away. i have my own issues that make covid dangerous. i'm not going to worry about it. i do what i can and leave the rest to God, because in the end, that's all you can do anyhow. worrying over shit you can't control is pointless, and damaging


Yes I have *several *symptoms of COVID. If I didn’t I certainly would worry about it.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Yes I have *several *symptoms of COVID. If I didn’t I certainly would worry about it.


well, i hope you're ok. merry christmas lola


----------



## silvertonebetty

So redcat racing a remote control car company started making low rider rc cars . The two models are the Buick riviera and 64 impala. Yes the have functional airbag systems, here’s my thoughts awful but yes . You can put sound stuff in the rc cars including automatic gunfire and engine noises. You throw a big late 70s-mid 90s suv and put the sound boxes in the back . Change your tires to drift tires and change the motor for an racing motor. Drive slowly popping the front of the suv up and down ,then you max everything to the lowest setting and fire the gun sounds,raise your suv up and race off drifting around the corner. And bam you have a 1990s gangster rap movie video


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> You can put sound stuff in the rc cars including automatic gunfire and engine noises


What? No 2000 watt subwoofers? 


silvertonebetty said:


> And bam you have a 1990s gangster rap movie video


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Honestly I have to be serious about this because my husband is immune compromised.


You should be serious about it anyway. Remember, opinions (and advice) are like assholes.

Everybody has one.


----------



## Milkman

MarkM said:


> Is there not a COVID thread where you can go and get on your soapbox and rant?


Or a ledge to shout from?


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> What? No 2000 watt subwoofers?
> 
> View attachment 394415


Hahahaha


----------



## Eric Reesor

Turkey murder


----------



## Milkman




----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> So redcat racing a remote control car company started making low rider rc cars . The two models are the Buick riviera and 64 impala. Yes the have functional airbag systems, here’s my thoughts awful but yes . You can put sound stuff in the rc cars including automatic gunfire and engine noises. You throw a big late 70s-mid 90s suv and put the sound boxes in the back . Change your tires to drift tires and change the motor for an racing motor. Drive slowly popping the front of the suv up and down ,then you max everything to the lowest setting and fire the gun sounds,raise your suv up and race off drifting around the corner. And bam you have a 1990s gangster rap movie video


Back in high school we did an animated film with I believe GI Joe's, I had my younger Bros GI Joe Action Jeep and Dingy. Just keep in mind this was pre Beta or VHS. I would have to say film, but I am old and don't remember details anymore? Wish I had a copy of that.

Jared you seem like the type of guy that could produce a 1990's rap movie video!


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Verne

Now that they've done their job for the season, retirement.


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> View attachment 394442


I just showed this picture to Marta..... you look like a slightly disturbing Richard Dreyfuss.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> View attachment 394442


Cute shirt! Lol


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> You should be serious about it anyway. Remember, opinions (and advice) are like assholes.
> 
> Everybody has one.


just to be clear, i never implied not to take things seriously. my message was not to panic or be hysterical. if anyone thinks that panic and hysteria are what constitutes being serious, they need something they're never going to get from a vaccine. otoh, anyone who can point to evidence that being hysterical and panic driven is productive, i'll re think my position


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> anyone who can point to evidence that being hysterical and panic driven is productive, i'll re think my position


i think that most politicians run their campaigns with that being their mantra.


----------



## SWLABR

spacebard said:


>


At least the teacher gave the "+"... that's almost an "E-"


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


>


An angry one at that.


----------



## Verne

HAHAHAHA ............. this literally made me LOL


----------



## Jim DaddyO

This year we bought our first Butterball turkey. The non infused one. Not a big bird as there is only the two of us. Still, I think it died from old age. Tough bird.


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> This year we bought our first Butterball turkey. The non infused one. Not a big bird as there is only the two of us. Still, I think it died from old age. Tough bird.


when i cook a turkey, i always get the cook from frozen ones. they turn out perfect every time


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 394618


i wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if that turned out to be true.


----------



## Milkman

Coolest gift ever!!!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

My new rc truck came in and buddy forgot the remote 😂 that’s fine since it’s probably all going to be changed most of it . Axels,shocks, suspension pieces ,whelks and truck body .
































For a few bucks I can get this hard blazer body and chop it in half to make a Chevy truck cab and it will look like this









after get the role cage and bumper and you’ll have something likethis when finished


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I woke up conflicted on what to do . Why week off doctors note ran out and I still kinda feel like shit . Not as bad as last week I’d admit. I didn’t want to just not show up but I didn’t want to go to work because , why would you want a sick person to work at a café? I had to pickup some stuff from the coop anyhow so I got them stopped by work to talk to the boss. I don’t think I’d ever be so happy to hear “ you don’t have to come in this week, stay home and rest” so I’m back between sleeping and sitting on the couch watching Netflix or playing Xbox and sometimes my takamine. I spend a lot of time on the classified section on here and man I really want a strymon or two floating around but then again who knows when I’ll be back to work so I probably couldn’t spend it even though I could afford it .


----------



## Milkman




----------



## zontar

They were the days. Saturday nights in towns like Musselburgh and Hamilton.


You had to fight off the birds.


You know, birds.


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

Sneaky said:


>


i worked with a guy who did that, and the card said "get the picture?"


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Today laura asked me if I wanted chocolate milk lol. Sometime she makes me laugh








She wouldn’t be able to get down stairs anyhow. I have the door locked.

I was doing a live stream on tik tok playing Pokémon when a fair amount of time passed so I check what time it was and oh my word no Internet I was using data on the stream . Also tomorrow I should be getting another strymon pedal tomorrow the mimbus something like that. Next month I’ll probably just go ahead and buy the lucky cat new. It doesn’t seem to come on sale any


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 395147


What?? No pee fights?!?!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I hate waiting 😂. I also hate when people think they know more that the doctors


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 395215


Lol that’s my pc lol


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

*PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:*

do not bother shouting "JUMANJI!!!" at midnite this year. i tried it last year, and it didn't work


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


> View attachment 395314


----------



## Verne

When the Taco Bell runs it's course during the winter months........


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

A racoon got into the dog pen last night. Sometime after midnight I guess... I discovered the idiot rodent disemboweled this morning. It put a fight though. My pup has a nasty gash on her ear. It has to be 3" long. If you look at it from behind a light, you can see it from inside & out. Not sure if it's from a scratch or bite. Either way, that means it needs to be tested (the racoon, not the Husky) but it's impossible to find a vet who's willing to let me drop the thing off today so it can be tested for rabies. I kinda wish SW Ont was colder. I've got the thing in a garbage can outside.... waiting for Monday. 

This isn't the first time. I used to think that if it was dumb enough to get in there with 3 Sibe's then it must be mad (sick) but they've dispatched a couple now, and they have (thankfully) all come back clear. I guess this time of year they are so desperate for food (the kibble) they're willing to take their chances. If they kill one and neither of them have a scratch, I just bury the thing in the bush. But, any nicks, cuts, scratches mean possible rabies transmission, and we need to be certain. 

Happy friggin' New Year!


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Omg thats aweful! Thats a hell of a thing. So sorry!
My dog got into a porcupine and i had to use pliers to pull em all out. 
My cats would watch the buggers come up and roam around the back porch. I made a deal with em to not touch my cats and garbage and i would leave my food compost in the tree line. And for 4 years i never had a problem.


----------



## cheezyridr

SWLABR said:


> A racoon got into the dog pen last night. Sometime after midnight I guess... I discovered the idiot rodent disemboweled this morning. It put a fight though. My pup has a nasty gash on her ear. It has to be 3" long. If you look at it from behind a light, you can see it from inside & out. Not sure if it's from a scratch or bite. Either way, that means it needs to be tested (the racoon, not the Husky) but it's impossible to find a vet who's willing to let me drop the thing off today so it can be tested for rabies. I kinda wish SW Ont was colder. I've got the thing in a garbage can outside.... waiting for Monday.
> 
> This isn't the first time. I used to think that if it was dumb enough to get in there with 3 Sibe's then it must be mad (sick) but they've dispatched a couple now, and they have (thankfully) all come back clear. I guess this time of year they are so desperate for food (the kibble) they're willing to take their chances. If they kill one and neither of them have a scratch, I just bury the thing in the bush. But, any nicks, cuts, scratches mean possible rabies transmission, and we need to be certain.
> 
> Happy friggin' New Year!


if the dogs bit a rabid **** but avoid getting bitten themselves, it doesn't mean they're clear. it could transmit to the dog from the ****'s blood and broken skin.


----------



## zontar

Girls, man. Girls.





Do you not have them in the States?


----------



## SWLABR

cheezyridr said:


> if the dogs bit a rabid *** but avoid getting bitten themselves, it doesn't mean they're clear. it could transmit to the dog from the ***'s blood and broken skin.


Agreed.


----------



## Paul Running

SWLABR said:


> I guess this time of year they are so desperate for food


I believe that is the reason. We have this issue every year with coyotes. They don't come around until winter, when food is scarce. The vet offices in our area are similar, not many open, even for emergency. I go out at night with the dogs on a lease now, until summer and even then you never know...wildlife is in a long transitional state it seems.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> A racoon got into the dog pen last night. Sometime after midnight I guess... I discovered the idiot rodent disemboweled this morning. It put a fight though. My pup has a nasty gash on her ear. It has to be 3" long. If you look at it from behind a light, you can see it from inside & out. Not sure if it's from a scratch or bite. Either way, that means it needs to be tested (the racoon, not the Husky) but it's impossible to find a vet who's willing to let me drop the thing off today so it can be tested for rabies. I kinda wish SW Ont was colder. I've got the thing in a garbage can outside.... waiting for Monday.
> 
> This isn't the first time. I used to think that if it was dumb enough to get in there with 3 Sibe's then it must be mad (sick) but they've dispatched a couple now, and they have (thankfully) all come back clear. I guess this time of year they are so desperate for food (the kibble) they're willing to take their chances. If they kill one and neither of them have a scratch, I just bury the thing in the bush. But, any nicks, cuts, scratches mean possible rabies transmission, and we need to be certain.
> 
> Happy friggin' New Year!


Bummer. Sorry man.

The presence of many predators / scavengers in our area is the very thing the prevents me from trying to have Koi or chickens (allowed in this city). I know they're going to try and eat anything I Ieave outside. We also have to be careful about securing our garbage with tamper proof lids.


----------



## cheezyridr

Paul Running said:


> I go out at night with the dogs on a lease now,


i guess i can understand, if you want to have a new dog every 2 years, but otherwise, it might be more economical to buy a used dog, and just keep it till it wears out



Milkman said:


> We also have to be careful about securing our garbage with tamper proof lids.


put them in a pill bottle. those things are near impossible to open


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## keto

Paul's been on a big run with the custom graphics, what's up with that?


----------



## Paul Running

keto said:


> Paul's been on a big run with the custom graphics, what's up with that?


I believe it's a coping mechanism in dealing with the global situation...could be wrong but it does distract my attention.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Found out a senior from my church passed Recently. Most likely today since it’s not up on the site and funeral date isn’t completely done they are thinking Tuesday. It bc was her late husband that donated the land and wood to build the church


----------



## silvertonebetty

Dang my voice is gone again


----------



## Sneaky

keto said:


> Paul's been on a big run with the custom graphics, what's up with that?


He needs to change fonts.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


that's gotta be photoshop or something. those wax lips were on the front of his beak. no way he could bite them like that


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> that's gotta be photoshop or something. those wax lips were on the front of his beak. no way he could bite them like that


hmm .. i didn't think of that. tnx for pointing it out.


----------



## silvertonebetty

This is exiting I am two pedals away from finishing my pedal board . My delay pedal works great but it doesn’t like overdrive pedals and I wonder if it’s because there’s modulations on it . I really like how it works otherwise and would sound amazing with a volume pedal . And I still want a jhs lucky cat ,so next month I’ll just buy the lucky cat and find a cheap volume pedal somewhere


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> This is exiting I am two pedals away from finishing my pedal board . My delay pedal works great but it doesn’t like overdrive pedals and I wonder if it’s because there’s modulations on it . I really like how it works otherwise and would sound amazing with a volume pedal . And I still want a jhs lucky cat ,so next month I’ll just buy the lucky cat and find a cheap volume pedal somewhere


do you not have an effects loop? you're running the delay into the front of the amp? where is it in your chain?


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> do you not have an effects loop? you're running the delay into the front of the amp? where is it in your chain?


Neither of my amps have effects loops from my knowledge 😂 the Mesa has a slave in but that’s confusing








No sweet clue what it’s for

um I think it was the way the pedal was set up


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> Neither of my amps have effects loops from my knowledge 😂 the Mesa has a slave in but that’s confusing
> View attachment 395701
> 
> No sweet clue what it’s for
> 
> um I think it was the way the pedal was set up


i gotta be honest, i don't even know what that is. hopefully the delay is the last thing in your chain before the input on your amp.

ok, a quick search says that is indeed your effects loop. you want the out from your amp to be the in of your delay and in from the amp to be out of your delay. the level is what adjusts the amount of the loop you hear in the main speaker. definitely put your spatial effects through this loop, it makes all the difference


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> i gotta be honest, i don't even know what that is. hopefully the delay is the last thing in your chain before the input on your amp.


Second last reverb. I dialled down repeat and it doesn’t seem to be fuzzing out lol . But I still want a lucky cat 😂 I wanted one for 3-4 years now


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> Second last reverb. I dialled down repeat and it doesn’t seem to be fuzzing out lol . But I still want a lucky cat 😂 I wanted one for 3-4 years now


i edited my post. that is your fx loop. i got this info from an amp forum after doing a search on duck duck go


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> i gotta be honest, i don't even know what that is. hopefully the delay is the last thing in your chain before the input on your amp.
> 
> ok, a quick search says that is indeed your effects loop. you want the out from your amp to be the in of your delay and in from the amp to be out of your delay. the level is what adjusts the amount of the loop you hear in the main speaker. definitely put your spatial effects through this loop, it makes all the difference


Oh ok


----------



## Thunderboy1975

silvertonebetty said:


> Neither of my amps have effects loops from my knowledge 😂 the Mesa has a slave in but that’s confusing
> View attachment 395701
> 
> No sweet clue what it’s for
> 
> um I think it was the way the pedal was set up


Dude! Thats to run a JMC800 to get the nefarious Metallica sound.


----------



## Milkman

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Dude! Thats to run a JMC800 to get the nefarious Metallica sound.


And an eviction notice.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I 


Thunderboy1975 said:


> Dude! Thats to run a JMC800 to get the nefarious Metallica sound.


I’d love a Marshall 45 lead I can’t remember what they call them though


----------



## Paul Running

2245 Plexi
Referring to this?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

silvertonebetty said:


> I
> 
> I’d love a Marshall 45 lead I can’t remember what they call them though


Bluesbreaker combo? I've played through one of those. They're ungodly loud....perfect...lol.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> 2245 Plexi
> Referring to this?
> View attachment 395725


Yes . I saw an old 70s Marshall years ago and I wanted to touch it .


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jim DaddyO said:


> Bluesbreaker combo? I've played through one of those. They're ungodly loud....perfect...lol.


I also want a blues breaker lol


----------



## Sneaky

Enough amp talk! Back to random


----------



## Milkman

Crap, think I’m having a flashback. Damned pedals are playing themselves....


----------



## silvertonebetty

This guy looks like my friend if you thrown oh a I winters hat and if my friend grew a beard


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> This guy looks like my friend if you thrown oh a I winters hat and if my friend grew a beard


Well the picture of the girl on that pedal looks exactly like my friend Paul, if he was Japanese, and female, and three inches tall, and really hot.

@Paul M
@Paul Running

I really want that pedal, but I'm unwilling to pay the price.

I think you can get a Klon for less.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> Well the picture of the girl on that pedal looks exactly like my friend Paul, if he was Japanese, and female, and three inches tall, and really hot.
> 
> @Paul M
> @Paul Running
> 
> I really want that pedal, but I'm unwilling to pay the price.
> 
> I think you can get a Klon for less.


Yeah crazy prices


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Yeah crazy prices


Still, insanely funny and cool. Subtlty is not my forte.


----------



## Verne

Milkman said:


> Well the picture of the girl on that pedal looks exactly like my friend Paul, if he was Japanese, and female, and three inches tall, and really hot.


Well, the stomp is properly placed for Paul, so maybe...........


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> Well, the stomp is properly placed for Paul, so maybe...........


Oh my. She does squeal with delight when you stomp.

Ewwwwww


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> This guy looks like my friend if you thrown oh a I winters hat and if my friend grew a beard


the first 14 seconds of your video is the chorus from this song






when i was a kid, listening to loudness play "crazy nights" i never imagined that japanese metal would become something that could be babymetal. i can remember seeing them on mtv back in the day, and i went to the woolworth's the next day because i HAD TO HAVE THAT RECORD. i am in no way disappointed. japanese metal remains cool, quirky, and weird, and technically bad-ass.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> listening to loudness play "crazy nights"


i was in a few metal bands during the 80's and that song was on the set list of one of them.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> Well the picture of the girl on that pedal looks exactly like my friend Paul, if he was Japanese, and female, and three inches tall, and really hot.
> 
> @Paul M
> @Paul Running
> 
> I really want that pedal, but I'm unwilling to pay the price.
> 
> I think you can get a Klon for less.


Jeez...I went out for a run, and by the time I get back I find out @Milkman thinks I'm tiny anime.

FWIW, I may only be 3 inches, but some women like it that thick.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


>


that song is the embodiment of what i meant. the band is great, the music is hard and heavy, industrial, the front girls are so typical japanese kawaii style. only japan can exploit/fetishize neotany in the way that they do. especially the lyrics. 
on the whole, there are aspects of it i can see, but don't know how to express. i know that probably doesn't make alot of sense, it's the best i can do. i think people who have been there know what i mean, but have a better understanding than i have. i've never been, and my knowledge is limited to what i see on the net, and what i read, and the limited contact i've had with japanese people. you can study an apple as much as you want, but you'll never know how it tastes till you eat one.


----------



## cheezyridr

Paul M said:


> Jeez...I went out for a run, and by the time I get back I find out @Milkman thinks I'm tiny anime.
> 
> FWIW, I may only be 3 inches, but some women like it that thick.


diameter or circumference? there's a difference....


----------



## Paul M

cheezyridr said:


> diameter or circumference? there's a difference....


Radius


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Paul M said:


> I may only be 3 inches


...but it smells like a foot.


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> ...but it smells like a foot.


i laughed so loud i startled the dogs. nicely done


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Verne

That is CREEPY!!!!!


----------



## Milkman

Nirvana's Nevermind cover art lawsuit dismissed


Spencer Elden, who was pictured as a baby on the album cover, had alleged child pornography.



www.bbc.com


----------



## silvertonebetty

That doctor is such a flake I tell you . I called the hospital to find out the results of my blood work. He said “ you have mono but I have to send blood work down to confirm it” bloodwork came back negative and no one bothered to let me know! I spent the last two and a half weeks home because I supposedly had mono .


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> That doctor is such a flake I tell you . I called the hospital to find out the results of my blood work. He said “ you have mono but I have to send blood work down to confirm it” bloodwork came back negative and no one bothered to let me know! I spent the last two and a half weeks home because I supposedly had mono .


i had something similar happen to me last year, when i called and complained about it, they told me i "should have assumed" i was negative, because they couldn't be bothered to call or text me. they aren't my doctor anymore. 

not that ANYONE gets to see an actual doctor here anymore. these days, all offices work the same way:
there is ONE doctor who manages a team of nurse practitioners. if you insist on seeing an actual doctor, they give you an appointment 2 months out, and they try and shame you into accepting the nurse by claiming she's just as good as an actual doctor. i countered with the position that there is a clear distinction between the two, and if the nurse was as good as a doctor, they'd be a doctor, and not a nurse. their actual response was that_ i was being rude_. i'm not even kidding you. i pay the full cost of my health insurance directly from my hourly wage. i have great coverage, but it's expensive. the idea that i have to accept sub standard care for what i work so hard to provide for myself pisses me off to no end


----------



## SWLABR

So "_Baby Metal_" is an actual thing? Interesting. 

Not my thing certainly, but each to their own. It's been said many, many times, it would be pretty boring if we all liked the same thing.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> So "_Baby Metal_" is an actual thing? Interesting.
> 
> Not my thing certainly, but each to their own. It's been said many, many times, it would be pretty boring if we all liked the same thing.



Yeah it's pretty real.

The girls are one thing, but the band is monstrous. Those guys can play.

I like it. I always thought most heavy metal bands took themselves way too seriously. 

This is fun stuff.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Yeah it's pretty real.
> 
> The girls are one thing, but the band is monstrous. Those guys can play.
> 
> I like it. I always thought most heavy metal bands took themselves way too seriously.
> 
> This is fun stuff.


“Metal” for me has been pretty limited to “The Big Four”. Well, 3 of them. I like some Anthrax, but not much. Metallica, Megadeth, & Slayer were more to my liking.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> “Metal” for me has been pretty limited to “The Big Four”. Well, 3 of them. I like some Anthrax, but not much. Metallica, Megadeth, & Slayer were more to my liking.



Metalica are the poster children for taking themselves too seriously. The expression on Lars' face is enough.

No offense to their fans, but yeah I always got a "we're f$%king bad assed" vibe from them.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Metalica are the poster children for taking themselves too seriously. The expression on Lars' face is enough.
> 
> No offense to their fans, but yeah I always got a "we're f$%king bad assed" vibe from them.


All true. They took themselves very seriously starting out, but I took that as they had a lot on their shoulders (literally) inventing a genre. I have not kept up with them much after The Black Album to be honest. Megadeth gets more of my attention these days. The "Peace Sells" LP is cover to cover my favorite from anyone or anything connected to Thrash Metal.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> The "Peace Sells" LP is cover to cover my favorite from anyone or anything connected to Thrash Metal.


 Along with that album, three others that are my fav; Killing Is My Business , Countdown to Extinction and Youthanasia.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Along with that album, three others that are my fav; Killing Is My Business , Countdown to Extinction and Youthanasia.


Countdown is phenomenal!


----------



## leftysg

I was watching the tube and a Tim Hortons Team Canada trading card ad pops up. It got me thinking what would have been cool...Rock Band cards. They would be like hockey or baseball cards, except pictures of individual band members from hundreds of bands from the 60's on. There could be special cards like top selling album covers, or series cards for select bands. You could collect drummers, singers, bass players, guitarists, keyboardists. I suppose licensing would make it impossible, but I think it would have been super fun.
I used to love opening packs of hockey cards as a kid...the anticipation of who you'd get. Then sometimes making trades. I'll trade ya Robin Trower for Ritchie Blackmore...Ginger Baker for Carl Palmer.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Looks like the public health okayed me to go back to work


----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> View attachment 395849


It should have said *"As Pooh prepared to beam down he suddenly realized he wasn't wearing pants!"*


----------



## Verne

Guitar101 said:


> It should have said *"As Pooh prepared to beam down he suddenly realized he wasn't wearing pants!"*


We all know Kirk wouldn't have allowed that. He was the only one who would be disrobing in any episode.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>


i absolutely love it when women rock. it gives me hope that hard rock won't die in my lifetime. those girls you posted are pretty cool. i was hoping early on that band maid would go this route. new beginnings was fucking fire, afaic. but after that, each album got softer and softer. their latest one, i can't listen to at all. i am disappoint. on the plus side, we still have thundermother, and the amorettes. aint neither one of those bands getting softer. 



leftysg said:


> I was watching the tube and a Tim Hortons Team Canada trading card ad pops up. It got me thinking what would have been cool...Rock Band cards. They would be like hockey or baseball cards, except pictures of individual band members from hundreds of bands from the 60's on. There could be special cards like top selling album covers, or series cards for select bands. You could collect drummers, singers, bass players, guitarists, keyboardists. I suppose licensing would make it impossible, but I think it would have been super fun.
> I used to love opening packs of hockey cards as a kid...the anticipation of who you'd get. Then sometimes making trades. I'll trade ya Robin Trower for Ritchie Blackmore...Ginger Baker for Carl Palmer.


i read your post and thought "WHAT A GENIUS IDEA!!!" then i read a few more posts and see it's been done. if it was still a thing, i would soooo get into this. maybe it's better this way. it's not as if i need one more thing to spend money on. hahahaha


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 395849


It’s weird how poo can go pant less but anytime I do they threaten to call the cops


----------



## silvertonebetty

lots of weird adds here lately


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s weird how poo can go pant less but anytime I do they threaten to call the cops


It only works for _male _cartoon characters. lol


----------



## Verne

Robot Chicken is/was one of the best shows ever!!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 395919
> 
> 
> It's been awhile since I've seen one of those.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> It's been awhile since I've seen one of those.


A steampunk laptop?!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Sneaky

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 395919


Needs rabbit ears for wifi.


----------



## Verne

Sneaky said:


> Needs rabbit ears for wifi.


and a rotrary dial for internet connection.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Growing up we weren’t allowed to watch the Simpson and shows like that but mom let us watch Futurama and I saw this clip on tik tok and I laughed so hard. I still can’t laugh or else I go into a coughing fit. There’s some parts that is not in this clip of the Asian girl Amy and bender the robot .Amy is laying on a chair saying “ this chair is comfy” then throws up . In response bender says “ typical Amy “ then the following clip happens and warning adult humour


----------



## MarkM

You know what is funny, we did not let our sons watch Simpsons, My mom did?

WTF?


----------



## Mark Brown

MarkM said:


> You know what is funny, we did not let our sons watch Simpsons, My mom did?
> 
> WTF?


My mom let me watch Simpsons and by the ages of 8 and 5 my two kids have seen them all.
....probably doesn't help that when I was 4 Conan the Barbarian (original) was my favorite movie.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Part of my studio audience every day.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

My strymon mobius is in summerside side . I guess I’m going to the mail after work today


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 396278


Lol they should do this more often. Don’t get me wrong kids can be fun to have around but cost slot to raise


----------



## JBFairthorne

….says the guy with no kids….


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> ….says the guy with no kids….


Lol yeah but I come from a family of 6


----------



## Mooh

JBFairthorne said:


> ….says the guy with no kids….


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> ….says the guy with no kids….


But he's not wrong. Ha, ha!!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

The plural of Lego is Lego.



laristotle said:


> View attachment 396382


----------



## Paul Running

Mooh said:


> The plural of Lego is Lego.


Plural for eggo?


----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s our first snow storm in two years up to 20-45 cm of snow is expected to fall .it’s a 14 hour warning so I’ll have to post pictures tomorrow to see just how bad we get hit!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

I was on a live stream today and I asked a guitar question since it was a band and I had a facepalm moment. After asking what they played I said “ I play a guild starfire v” and their response was “ what is that ? Is that made by Sears”


----------



## mathil8

silvertonebetty said:


> I was on a live stream today and I asked a guitar question since it was a band and I had a facepalm moment. After asking what they played I said “ I play a guild starfire v” and their response was “ what is that ? Is that made by Sears”


🤯


----------



## silvertonebetty

A few hours ago 








And just now









Also I wouldn’t recommend buying a strymon mobius if you are like and have had such little patience lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> View attachment 396475


Would love this as a teaching aid except most kids don’t seem to able to read an analog clock.


----------



## laristotle

Mooh said:


> Would love this as a teaching aid except most kids don’t seem to able to read an analog clock.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

Well Dam my brother called and for once it’s actually important. The fella didn’t stay home and caught Covid .


----------



## Mooh

Paul Martin and Jann Arden in the same episode of Corner Gas, right before the Leafs game. Saturday night at Mooh’s.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I rearranged my music room.


----------



## cheezyridr

that's a beautiful floor.

i would check with people here that know alot more than me, however - putting your gear up against a heat source like that makes me nervous.


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> I rearranged my music room.
> View attachment 396893
> 
> View attachment 396896
> 
> View attachment 396895
> 
> View attachment 396897
> 
> View attachment 396894


I notice you took two pictures of empty space.... forward planning I see


----------



## silvertonebetty

Brunz said:


> I notice you took two pictures of empty space.... forward planning I see


Yes . A recording space and guitar storage


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> Yes . A recording space and guitar storage


I find it is the empty spaces I have the greatest issues with myself. I live in a 940 sqft house with my wife, 3 daughters and the dog. I have been relegated to a 37 sqft closet of a space that houses all the things I love in this world... uh, other than my family and I will be damned if I do not find out how to stuff a cab stack in here someday. Soon I will be mounting guitars on the ceiling if I get any more because there is not a lot of wall space in a 7.25x5 foot room


----------



## keto

Do we have a horrid puns/headlines post somewhere?








Judge pokes holes in Swiss cheesemakers' legal arguments


FALLS CHURCH, Va. (AP) — Gruyere cheese does not have to come from the Gruyere region of Europe to be sold under the gruyere name, a federal judge has ruled. A consortium of Swiss and French cheesemakers from the region around the town of Gruyeres, Switzerland, sued in U.S.




apnews.com


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> Yes . A recording space and guitar storage


What about that JTM?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> What about that JTM?
> View attachment 396904


Lol don’t start lol I hear plug-ins work just fine lol 😂


----------



## laristotle

keto said:


> Do we have a horrid puns/headlines post somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge pokes holes in Swiss cheesemakers' legal arguments
> 
> 
> FALLS CHURCH, Va. (AP) — Gruyere cheese does not have to come from the Gruyere region of Europe to be sold under the gruyere name, a federal judge has ruled. A consortium of Swiss and French cheesemakers from the region around the town of Gruyeres, Switzerland, sued in U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com


Sorta like how everyone refers to snot rags as kleenex?


----------



## Eric Reesor

THE AFTERMATH OF A UNSUCCESSFUL CONCERT OF CLASSICAL GUITARIST IN ENSEMBLE 
OOPS my caps stuck....


----------



## cheezyridr

Eric Reesor said:


> THE AFTERMATH OF A UNSUCCESSFUL CONCERT OF CLASSICAL GUITARIST IN ENSEMBLE
> OOPS my caps stuck....
> View attachment 396973


lots of baroque'n guitars there...
(no gibsons were harmed in the making of this picture)


----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


>


I sadly remember that! El cabong.


----------



## SWLABR

Someone should let this “influencer” know that the plural for “sheep” is “sheep”.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Eric Reesor

@Mooh is this your cow? And is it from Alberta? I had Ginger Beef last night with Singapore Noodles, is this why we have the best Chinese food in Canada, because we use Alberta cows that jump right into the wok?


----------



## Mooh

Eric Reesor said:


> @Mooh is this your cow? And is it from Alberta? I had Ginger Beef last night with Singapore Noodles, is this why we have the best Chinese food in Canada, because we use Alberta cows that jump right into the wok?
> View attachment 397131


I'm afraid not. My cow is in the freezer and fridge, though some might still be in my colon. Supposed to be local, so not Albertan. You wok your cow? Cool. Don't wok your dog, that's not cool.


----------



## Milkman

Why would we get beef from out west? We have cows (I've seen them).


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> Why would we get beef from out west? We have cows (I've seen them).


Bruce County is famous for its beef.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Bruce County is famous for its beef.


Asbury Park, NJ is famous for it's Bruce.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 397123


anyone who's had kids knows this is exactly how it plays out in life




Mooh said:


> I'm afraid not. My cow is in the freezer and fridge, though some might still be in my colon. Supposed to be local, so not Albertan. You wok your cow? Cool. Don't wok your dog, that's not cool.


agreed, they'll be much better in a crock pot. i love my doggies, but if it comes down to starving, i will eat the daylights out of them


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> Asbury Park, NJ is famous for it's Bruce.


All roads lead to Telecaster.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Mooh said:


> Bruce County is famous for its beef.


So is Manitoulin.

Makes you wonder why what you get in the grocery store is just as likely to be from Argentina.


----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


> So is Manitoulin.
> 
> Makes you wonder why what you get in the grocery store is just as likely to be from Argentina.


I get my beef from a butcher shop. Local beef only. Looks a lot like the prime rib image Mr. Running just posted.


----------



## Milkman

Everybody decides their own priorities, but people will pay $3000 for a guitar and cheap out on food.

Funny.


----------



## Mooh

FJ Day! Yay!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Last night I was reading some scriptures when something caught my attention. It said “Simon the Canaanite” What is interesting about that is That *Cultural anthropologist *will tell you that the people from Canaan were the archenemy of the Israelites . So to read that Simon was from Canaan shocked me it be like a high ranking member of the kkk befriending an African-American . It just didn’t happen here it says it happened.


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> Last night I was reading some scriptures when something caught my attention. It said “Simon the Canaanite” What is interesting about that is That *Cultural anthropologist *will tell you that the people from Canaan were the archenemy of the Israelites . So to read that Simon was from Canaan shocked me it be like a high ranking member of the kkk befriending an African-American . It just didn’t happen here it says it happened.


the underlying message there seems pretty obvious to me, is it not obvious to you?


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> I get my beef from a butcher shop. Local beef only. Looks a lot like the prime rib image Mr. Running just posted.


We're getting a freezer full this weekend. It came from right across the road (we raise a couple beef cows at my in-laws). How's that for local??


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Last night I was reading some scriptures when something caught my attention. It said “Simon the Canaanite” What is interesting about that is That *Cultural anthropologist *will tell you that the people from Canaan were the archenemy of the Israelites . So to read that Simon was from Canaan shocked me it be like a high ranking member of the kkk befriending an African-American . It just didn’t happen here it says it happened.


Gee what a coincidence. I was also reading scriptures last night.


🤣


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> Gee what a coincidence. I was also reading scriptures last night.
> 
> 
> 🤣


Yeah I thought it was weird being from Canaan it’s Cana . And I know this is mocking lol but that’s fine .


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Yeah I thought it was weird being from Canaan it’s Cana . And I know this is mocking lol but that’s fine .


Yes, I admit I was mocking, but when you put your religion out there, that's sort of par for the course no?


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> the underlying message there seems pretty obvious to me, is it not obvious to you?


That history of any type is neat and jared is over thinking something small again


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> Yes, I admit I was mocking, but when you put your religion out there, that's sort of par for the course no?


He it doesn’t bother me a bit 😂. I’m not that soft lol .


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Yes, I admit I was mocking, but when you put your religion out there, that's sort of par for the course no?


Good thing he's not muslim, eh?! You'd have a fatwah placed on your head.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Good thing he's not muslim, eh?! You'd have a fatwah placed on your head.



It's all the same to me.


----------



## Mooh

Jim DaddyO said:


> So is Manitoulin.
> 
> Makes you wonder why what you get in the grocery store is just as likely to be from Argentina.


That takes me back! There used to be a restaurant not far north of South Baymouth, west of the highway, called something like The Garden Gate. Cattle in the adjacent field, garden surrounding the entrance to the restaurant, the scent of fresh baking… We would stop for the most glorious burger imaginable, produced and grown on site. My kids, fussy eaters at the time, would look stoned after eating. When you plan your ferry crossing to coincide with burgers you know it’s a good restaurant.


----------



## Milkman

A cute little girl just walked by with her mom and did this to the tree in front of my place.

I stuck my head out and said thanks, that’s really nice, a smile for me to see when I go out.

I think she thought I was going to complain, LOL.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Good thing he's not muslim, eh?! You'd have a fatwah placed on your head.


I could be lol I am part Lebanese 😂 I’ll never forget the time my brother told me he was disappointed in being Lebanese . His reasoning was “ they all Terrorist” so I asked “ are you terrorist” he said “no”


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> I could be lol I am part Lebanese 😂 I’ll never forget the time my brother told me he was disappointed in being Lebanese . His reasoning was “ they all Terrorist” so I asked “ are you terrorist” he said “no”


One of my favourite people is originally from Lebanon. A little crazy and definitely a prankster, but no terrorist, LOL.


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> I could be lol I am part Lebanese 😂 I’ll never forget the time my brother told me he was disappointed in being Lebanese . His reasoning was “ they all Terrorist” so I asked “ are you terrorist” he said “no”


sooo...by not being a terrorist, he feels as though he's not living up to potential? the koran gives more than one path of jihad. it's not all beheadings and bomb vests. it also encourages political activism, and being an agent of cultural change, among other things.


----------



## silvertonebetty

cheezyridr said:


> sooo...by not being a terrorist, he feels as though he's not living up to potential? the koran gives more than one path of jihad. it's not all beheadings and bomb vests. it also encourages political activism, and being an agent of cultural change, among other things.


😂


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> View attachment 397235



That would be quite the catalogue.


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 397235



And to think the Eaton's and Sears catalogues were the dream of young boys in 70s and 80s. HAHAA


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> And to think the Eaton's and Sears catalogues were the dream of young boys in 70s and 80s. HAHAA


I would like to extend that sentiment until the '90's as well


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Mark Brown

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 397263


What can I say, some of us never climb out of the gutter. I was born a sears man, ill die a sears man.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> And to think the Eaton's and Sears catalogues were the dream of young boys in 70s and 80s. HAHAA


Hahahaha


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 397235


This is slightly weird . 19 different types of nipples . Who’d noticed and there’s 12 different types of nipples ?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> We had family over an honestly it annoys me on how much of a hypocrite people can be . I’m tired of the arguing the putting down of people it’s all I hear . “He’s not vaxed, won’t get tested “ yet I’m still sick planed on staying by myself and avoid the family mainly the grandparents. Yet my mom who is also sick figured it’s safe to take the sick baby and herself to the grandparents and see the extended family! Knowing my brother is waiting on Covid results because it’s suspected of being in contact with two potential Covid cases and isn’t allowed at work because of it. But yet no let’s invite them then have the grandparents over the next day! But yet it’s the anti vaxers thst are freaking problem. That’s just bull shit . It’s this careless ,all about me mind set that’s the issue. And both parents going on about boosters like it’s going to make a difference! It’s not even a real vaccine a real vaccine destroys the virus that’s why we don’t have polio or smallpox,yellow fever ect


I am so sorry that you have to deal with this shit. This Covid shit is taking a toll on me too! I am missing dearly playing with my band. It’s eating at me so much that all I did pretty much was cry at work. God help us please!!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

MarkM said:


> Is there not a COVID thread where you can go and get on your soapbox and rant?


Omg I am in severe need of ranting. Don’t care if you listen or not. A hundred weight on my chest!!


----------



## Eric Reesor

Milkman said:


> Everybody decides their own priorities, but people will pay $3000 for a guitar and cheap out on food.
> 
> Funny.


Then there are classycal guitarists who will pay 3000 for a prime rib then buy a geetar for 300 bucks and brag about their new flamingo or classycal guitar that was made especially for them by El Kabong & Co. in Spain while they were on their holiday.
As to expensive cow. Some of the best range cow I have ever had the pleasure of chewing came from Chunky Woodward's ranch outside Merit BC quite a few years back. We did it on a campfire while fishing for rainbows. That year I caught and released this 32 inch one up near Williams Lake BC. The cows in the bush where we fish get even bigger though: but they are really hard to catch on a seven weight fly rod. But it can be done if you are really good at false casting through the trees with a tiny sprig of alfalfa wrapped on a size 10 mustad dry fly hook.

My brother, who took the picture cropped my head off so I have no proof of this tale because he also snapped it before I swung it past the camera to release it clean. Perhaps the fish, who also requested anonymity was too embarrassed to have it's face in the picture seeing that it was stupid enough to bite on a wiggling bunch of turkey feathers instead of all the real grub in the lake where it lives.
Unlike bass masters we fishers take pride in not sticking our fingers into the gills or mouth of the fish we respect enough to release.

I REAALLY need to wet a line again and soon: this atmospheric river crap has me tempted to do it in the ditch outside our house which of late could very well hold fish that make an Ontario bass look like a guppy.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

I am sitting here so depressed because I cannot play with our band. COVID!! I have been so miserable, really bitchy and fly of the handle in a seconds notice. And no I am NOT CRAZY! This is absolutely breaking my heart. I am driving me just friggin crazy. I still play everyday by myself but it doesn’t rival being in a band. This makes me inconsolable. I know a lot of ppl are going through this but this is affecting more then I though it would.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I am sitting here so depressed because I cannot play with our band. COVID!! I have been so miserable, really bitchy and fly of the handle in a seconds notice. And no I am NOT CRAZY! This is absolutely breaking my heart. I am driving me just friggin crazy. I still play everyday by myself but it doesn’t rival being in a band. This makes me inconsolable. I know a lot of ppl are going through this but this is affecting more then I though it would.


I know what you mean Jelly Bean.

If I didn't have guitars to design and build right now I think I might go stark raving mad. Every day is a challenge to fight depression.

I guess I'm luckier than many, but I think I know how you feel.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> I am sitting here so depressed because I cannot play with our band. COVID!! I have been so miserable, really bitchy and fly of the handle in a seconds notice. And no I am NOT CRAZY! This is absolutely breaking my heart. I am driving me just friggin crazy. I still play everyday by myself but it doesn’t rival being in a band. This makes me inconsolable. I know a lot of ppl are going through this but this is affecting more then I though it would.


 Would jam tracks help. Maybe you can find the jam tracks of the songs you play in the band online. No people contact but better than nothing.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Paul Running

Mooh said:


> View attachment 397279


----------



## Paul Running

Lola said:


> I am sitting here so depressed because I cannot play with our band. COVID!! I have been so miserable, really bitchy and fly of the handle in a seconds notice. And no I am NOT CRAZY! This is absolutely breaking my heart. I am driving me just friggin crazy. I still play everyday by myself but it doesn’t rival being in a band. This makes me inconsolable. I know a lot of ppl are going through this but this is affecting more then I though it would.


----------



## cheezyridr

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 397347


it's not realistic if it doesn't have the following features:

drummer can't play stuff that's not 4/4
the singer is an asshole
the other guitar player is never quite in tune
the bass player didn't show up AGAIN
someone didn't bring their share of the studio rental
the other guitarist and the singer are mad at each other after discovering the drummer's girlfriend is cheating on the guitarist with the singer


----------



## Lola

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 397347


My son has one. See if I can borrow before I start seeing the cracks appear.


cheezyridr said:


> it's not realistic if it doesn't have the following features:
> 
> drummer can't play stuff that's not 4/4
> the singer is an asshole
> the other guitar player is never quite in tune
> the bass player didn't show up AGAIN
> someone didn't bring their share of the studio rental
> the other guitarist and the singer are mad at each other after discovering the drummer's girlfriend is cheating on the guitarist with the singer


 I know this was tongue in cheek but these are good ppl. No issues at all!’


----------



## Paul Running

cheezyridr said:


> it's not realistic if it doesn't have the following features:
> 
> drummer can't play stuff that's not 4/4
> the singer is an asshole
> the other guitar player is never quite in tune
> the bass player didn't show up AGAIN
> someone didn't bring their share of the studio rental
> the other guitarist and the singer are mad at each other after discovering the drummer's girlfriend is cheating on the guitarist with the singer


You need the Quantum computer option for this algorithm...not enough computing power in a binary computer. You can purchase a desktop quantum PC now for a little over $4K from East Asian suppliers...half the price of the most powerful conventional NA CPUs.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

My friend posted this on Instagram









I bet it’s a real shredder


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> I am sitting here so depressed because I cannot play with our band. COVID!! I have been so miserable, really bitchy and fly of the handle in a seconds notice. And no I am NOT CRAZY! This is absolutely breaking my heart. I am driving me just friggin crazy. I still play everyday by myself but it doesn’t rival being in a band. This makes me inconsolable. I know a lot of ppl are going through this but this is affecting more then I though it would.


I am sorry to hear this .


----------



## Doug Gifford

pun alert









French bakers in pain over cut-price supermarket baguettes


Leclerc destroying ‘dignity’ of profession for selling a baguette for 29 cents (24p)




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


>


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

i always thought she was such a beautiful woman


----------



## MarkM

Lola said:


> Omg I am in severe need of ranting. Don’t care if you listen or not. A hundred weight on my chest!!


Go ahead and rant in the COVID threads, just leave it out of this thread. I come here to get away from all that BS. I want to laugh and talk about random s#|t.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Paul Running

Mooh said:


> View attachment 397519


No consistency when you research the so-called experts, my dad used to say "from the horse's mouth" with us...actually quite a few references to horses from him: horse's mouth, horse's ass, horse shit.
edit: my favourite was: "son that's about as effective as farting up a dead horse's ass".


----------



## SWLABR

I just learnt a new word. "*Othered*". _"Describe a time when you felt othered. How did that make you feel?_"

Seriously?!?!?! 

F*CK-OFF!


----------



## cheezyridr

SWLABR said:


> F*CK-OFF!


that's the only correct response


----------



## Lola

Isn’t this tranquil? A beautiful church in the middle of God’s country. Wish I were there right now.


----------



## Lola

Cheezy cheers to you my friend! You don’t have to be old to be wise. It sounds amazing on the PRS. I always think of you playing this in the studio one with those behemoth Orange amps. I loved those amps. and then our band would play it right after you! Great memories.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Cheezy cheers to you my friend! You don’t have to be old to be wise. It sounds amazing on the PRS. I always think of you playing this in the studio one with those behemoth Orange amps. I loved those amps. and then our band would play it right after you! Great memories.


jumping octaves in the solo always gives me trouble. if i don't practice doing it, it's hard to do it as fast as they do. you could play the octaves in a different place, but it doesn't sound the same. he plays them straight out of the standard positions


----------



## silvertonebetty

We have gotten some snow last night !








Where’s the road at? My friends car is almost completely drifted over. Winter is here and on top of it all they shut work down for three weeks. Looks like I’m on vacation again 😂


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> We have gotten some snow last night !
> View attachment 397729
> 
> Where’s the road at? My friends car is almost completely drifted over. Winter is here and on top of it all they shut work down for three weeks. Looks like I’m on vacation again 😂


That’s beautiful!! Dull and dreary. Just my kind of day. I could have some fun shovelling too. I really miss shovelling snow!!


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> That’s beautiful!! Dull and dreary. Just my kind of day. I could have some fun shovelling too. I really miss shovelling snow!!


we're supposed to have a snowstorm tomorrow. you're welcome to shovel snow here, i won't even charge you for it


----------



## Lola

Cheezy found a pic of studio 2. I would of loved that Orange 4x12 and head. My absolute fav of anything. Some of the best times of my life spent there.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> That’s beautiful!! Dull and dreary. Just my kind of day. I could have some fun shovelling too. I really miss shovelling snow!!











im sure my neighbour’s would appreciate the help lol. It hast stopped blowing yet 78-90 km/h and is supposed to continue with more snow on Monday


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Cheezy found a pic of studio 2. I would of loved that Orange 4x12 and head. My absolute fav of anything. Some of the best times of my life spent there.
> 
> View attachment 397822
> View attachment 397822


that's the one with the 4x10 cab. i liked that one alot too.


----------



## Lola

Who does your laundry?

Hanging up a dish towel to dry doesn’t count! Lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

In my way to the grocery store I noticed our snow removal guy was parked in a weird angle and figured he was stuck . I get back probably 10 minutes maybe a little less and the truck was still there but he was gone . Man she was buried And buried badly. Do I gabbed my shovel and started digging and almost completely dug out the side of the truck then and surly became out winded. I was almost finished when the arrived and tired pulling with the tractor but still stuck on the salt box so one more shovel and got that done. After talking his helper found out he blew up his transmission!


----------



## Mark Brown

That is not what you want to find once you get unstuck.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Nope 


Brunz said:


> That is not what you want to find once you get unstuck.


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> he blew up his transmission


Standard?


----------



## Verne

Around my place all the city trucks (snow removal, dump, water etc) are all "automatic" transmission now. Like a standard shift, but automatically. Whatever their catch term is. iSHift is Volvo's version of an automatic standard. I'd be surprised if any municipality uses standard anymore. New drivers don't know how to drive them.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> Standard?


I’d think and now it be looked at as old think late 2000s early 2010s Big f350


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 397917


I like this .


----------



## silvertonebetty

Don’t you love when your phone company calls and ends with “anything else we can help you with” and I’m thinking “ no you called me now don’t bother me” I quite relaxed 😂


----------



## laristotle




----------



## BlueRocker

I am feeling grateful for the many good things in life today.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> View attachment 398130


A Jag. Is it an E type?


----------



## Verne

@Lola WAS an E type. That is blasphemous to do that to a Jag!!! I suppose though, if you wanted to get buried in style and get to the plot in a hurry, an eargasm V12 purring away at high RPM is the way to go.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

Verne said:


> @Lola WAS an E type. That is blasphemous to do that to a Jag!!! I suppose though, if you wanted to get buried in style and get to the plot in a hurry, an eargasm V12 purring away at high RPM is the way to go.


We had one. It was beautiful. It was almost an army green(British racing green I do believe). This was sans kids. What a fun car.


----------



## Eric Reesor

Lola said:


> We had one. It was beautiful. It was almost an army green(British racing green I do believe). This was sans kids. What a fun car.


Funny, this was my first car until someone ran a left turn into it at Victoria and Kingsway in Vancouver, fortunately I had a collapsing steering wheel. But the car was write off, hell of a shame they are rare as hounds teeth and worth over 20 grand in top shape these days mine was just like the one in the picture below wire wheels and all with a great little motor and four speed. A mint bug eye sprite goes for up to 40 grand whoda thunk it back then!


----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> View attachment 398133


she is a disgusting piece of human slag. one of the few humans on this planet who deserve to die of an std


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> she is a disgusting piece of human slag. one of the few humans on this planet who deserve to die of an std


couldn't agree more


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

cheezyridr said:


> she is a disgusting piece of human slag. one of the few humans on this planet who deserve to die of an std


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> she is a disgusting piece of human slag. one of the few humans on this planet who deserve to die of an std



LOL, well given a choice between Midler and Djokovic, I'll take Bette.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 398213


Musical whiteout


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 398227


me and my buddies had a great idea. we put one on the bench grinder, to try to hunt with it. after we got bored of not being able to get anything with it, we started tossing it back and forth to each other. i lost it in the sun, stepped to the wrong side, and it went through my right foot. 
i had to hide the injury from my parents to avoid the 3 of us getting into trouble.


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> A steampunk laptop?!


Looks like something out of Warehouse 13, if you're familiar with that show.


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> we started tossing it back and forth to each other


remember the knife game where you throw the knife into the ground and your opponent has to stretch his foot out to that spot?
you lose when could no longer stretch.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> remember the knife game where you throw the knife into the ground and your opponent has to stretch his foot out to that spot?
> you lose when could no longer stretch.


I remember that! 
Many of us carried pocket knives in public school.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Eric Reesor

cheezyridr said:


> me and my buddies had a great idea. we put one on the bench grinder, to try to hunt with it. after we got bored of not being able to get anything with it, we started tossing it back and forth to each other. i lost it in the sun, stepped to the wrong side, and it went through my right foot.
> i had to hide the injury from my parents to avoid the 3 of us getting into trouble.


We were even crazier. 10 year old kids playing vertical dodge stick with bows and arrows. Remember having my bow snapped by an angry neighbor who caught us doing it in his field with cows all around the four of us. Then having a call to the principles office the next day to explain why it was stupid and downright nuts. This was back when parents actually communicated with educators about children. I was grounded for a full month when my mom found out.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Paul Running

allthumbs56 said:


> Looks like something out of Warehouse 13, if you're familiar with that show.


Right on...from the set of Warehouse 13


----------



## BlueRocker

Waiting in line for COVID booster today.


----------



## Mooh

My first guitar book.


----------



## Paul M

Mooh said:


> View attachment 398469
> 
> 
> My first guitar book.


How much did that cost at Ken's?


----------



## Mooh

Paul M said:


> How much did that cost at Ken's?


It was copyright 1937 and was already pretty beat up when I got it from my sister around 1972, so it might have been sourced from elsewhere. Used, maybe from a friend? No one is alive now who would know, unfortunately, but it's curious to speculate. I have fond memories of my sister plucking away, maybe from this book, sitting cross-legged on her bed in that awful bungalow on Admiral Road in Brantford. I have a similar tenor banjo book that I found in an Ottawa used book store several years ago.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## allthumbs56

Verne said:


> @Lola WAS an E type. That is blasphemous to do that to a Jag!!! I suppose though, if you wanted to get buried in style and get to the plot in a hurry, an eargasm V12 purring away at high RPM is the way to go.


Well, if you want a good chance to miss your own funeral that's probably the hearse to take


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Well, if you want a good chance to miss your own funeral that's probably the hearse to take



When I was growing up, my dad had a Type E Jag he was rebuilding. As I recall it had a V12 and six two barrel carburators. He was an aero-engine technician in the airforce at the time and also was moonlighting as a class a mechanic in anticipation of transitioning into Civy life.

He was actually a carburator specialist which was a good thing in keeping that V12 running smoothly.

Beautiful car, but not for someone who doesn't like to tinker.


----------



## Paul Running

I can imagine why your dad was attracted to that engine. Those Daimler engines are still popular with the aero enthusiasts...beautiful style, The high performance version:


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> I can imagine why your dad was attracted to that engine. Those Daimler engines are still popular with the aero enthusiasts...beautiful style, The high performance version:
> View attachment 398623



It seemed like he was tuning and adjusting it almost every week.

Once he had the carbs dialed in, you could put a glass of water on the hood and not see a ripple.


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> It seemed like he was tuning and adjusting it almost every week.
> 
> Once he had the carbs dialed in, you could put a glass of water on the hood and not see a ripple.


Are you similar when it comes to guitar tuning? I mean particular.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> Are you similar when it comes to guitar tuning? I mean particular.


Only when it becomes distracting or problematic. I certainly go to great lengths to ensure tuning stability because to me, if you're out of tune, nothing else matters. I don't have perfect pitch, but I have very acute relative pitch and it really bothers me when I'm out of tune.

So, yes, I'm particular in that I believe in preparation and set up more than reaction.


----------



## cheezyridr

i used to have a buddy who had perfect pitch. he would tune his guitar by ear, open strings. he was spot on, every single time. it was freaky, and he was really fast.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> i used to have a buddy who had perfect pitch. he would tune his guitar by ear, open strings. he was spot on, every single time. it was freaky, and he was really fast.


Well the difference between what I have and a guy with perfect pitch is, he (or she) has a better memory than I do.

If you give me one note, identify that note, then hit any other note in any octave or even a cluster of notes and I can identify those accurately and quickly.

Knowing the initial reference point without help is the difference.

I spent a lot of time in the ear training lab at Mohawk College honing that.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I spent the day cooking. I made two chicken pot pies , they cooked my turkey so I have a turkey soup on the slow cooker and tried to make meat pie but could find not find a recipe so I I had all this turkey,chicken and ground beef with no recipe so I used my chicken pot pie recipe. And it’s amazing the combination of the different meats . Not to mention I put too much broth and dressing in I had to use more flower. Now it’s like a thick gravy


----------



## silvertonebetty

What my mistake looks like


----------



## Lola

I love this Caddy fin. So elegant.


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> What my mistake looks like
> View attachment 398684
> 
> View attachment 398685
> 
> View attachment 398683


Hey that looks like a chicken pot pie. The one above. It doesn’t look like a mistake to me. It looks delicious. And your second dish is?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Hey that looks like a chicken pot pie. The one above. It doesn’t look like a mistake to me. It looks delicious. And your second dish is?


It’s actually a mixture of meats .ground beef,chicken and turkey. I wanted to make meat pie and got tired looking for a recipe. So I cooked it like a pot pie and the filling tasted amazing. My soup just finished but it was a lot less than I thought so I’m thinking I’m going to dump the left over turkey in the slow cooker and and make a really big pot .








I haven’t made turkey/chicken soup in years


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## silvertonebetty

I found out today Randy Rhodes was with quiet riot and his lesPaul was basically stock with the original t top pickups! I did not know this .


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> I found out today Randy Rhodes was with quiet riot and his lesPaul was basically stock with the original t top pickups! I did not know this .


I saw Quiet Riot with him before Ozzy snagged him.


----------



## cheezyridr

he was replaced by carlos cavazo, who is a pretty good player in his own right.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> View attachment 399291


it's blind too, obviously. that woman is so nasty she'd have to sneak up on a drink of water


----------



## Lola

Very very dangerous for me personally to be on two guitar forums!! Lol I just joined the PRS forum.


----------



## silvertonebetty

To I’m doing some cleaning and I was doing the bathroom and scrubbing the tub. My word trying to scrub the tube bent over halfway into the tub when I started feeling queasy from scrubbing and basically laying on my stomach so I got up and I almost threw up. Man that cleaner is strong 🤮 I’m not a fan of strong Smells . Now I’m laying on the couch thinking what idiot I was for doing that. At least the apartment smells good


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> To I’m doing some cleaning and I was doing the bathroom and scrubbing the tub. My word trying to scrub the tube bent over halfway into the tub when I started feeling queasy from scrubbing and basically laying on my stomach so I got up and I almost threw up. Man that cleaner is strong 🤮 I’m not a fan of strong Smells . Now I’m laying on the couch thinking what idiot I was for doing that. At least the apartment smells good


Don’t use harsh chemicals. I use baking Soda and vinegar and it cuts through everything to clean the tub. It just takes a little muscle. Do yourself and your respiratory system a favour. Strong chemical smells can induce almost an instantaneous migraine in me. I have to be very cautious.

What are you cooking, baking or making for dinner today? You always manage to pull off some amazing looking dishes. You could of been a chef.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Don’t use harsh chemicals. I use baking Soda and vinegar and it cuts through everything to clean the tub. It just takes a little muscle. Do yourself and your respiratory system a favour. Strong chemical smells can induce almost an instantaneous migraine in me. I have to be very cautious.
> 
> What are you cooking, baking or making for dinner today? You always manage to pull off some amazing looking dishes. You could of been a chef.


This was just pine sol😂 and thanks I’m not sure I might take out a bag of turkey soup. Could be Thawed out by supper lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

Homemade turkey soup. It’s ok not enough salt though. I must have accidentally grabbed a salt free thing of broth .


----------



## cheezyridr

silvertonebetty said:


> To I’m doing some cleaning and I was doing the bathroom and scrubbing the tub. My word trying to scrub the tube bent over halfway into the tub when I started feeling queasy from scrubbing and basically laying on my stomach so I got up and I almost threw up. Man that cleaner is strong 🤮 I’m not a fan of strong Smells . Now I’m laying on the couch thinking what idiot I was for doing that. At least the apartment smells good





Lola said:


> Don’t use harsh chemicals. I use baking Soda and vinegar and it cuts through everything to clean the tub. It just takes a little muscle. Do yourself and your respiratory system a favour. Strong chemical smells can induce almost an instantaneous migraine in me. I have to be very cautious.
> 
> What are you cooking, baking or making for dinner today? You always manage to pull off some amazing looking dishes. You could of been a chef.


the easy way to scrub the tub/shower is to get a plastic brush with a collette tip. put it in your drill/screw gun. the one in the pic below doesnt have the collette tip but it's the correct brush


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Cool I get to get out of my little town for a bit tomorrow. Going to Tim’s for breakfast with the younger sister


----------



## JBFairthorne

@silvertonebetty you’re better off using low or no salt broth anyhow and adding a little salt at a time….careful to allow for evaporation when you reduce, it will effectively raise the salt content.


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Cool I get to get out of my little town for a bit tomorrow. Going to Tim’s for breakfast with the younger sister


Or, make your own broth from the Chicken carcass along with the skin. Don’t buy the all ready made stuff when you have what need right there. It makes for a much nicer and richer broth. Just like granny would make. Lol


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Or, make your own broth from the Chicken carcass along with the skin. Don’t buy the all ready made stuff when you have what need right there. It makes for a much nicer and richer broth. Just like granny would make. Lol


that's what i usually do also. there is a BIG difference in taste, and certainly nutrition, too. i have a few recipes where i need a small amount of broth, but i might be cooking boneless-skinless parts. those times, i dissolve some bullion in hot water


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> that's what i usually do also. there is a BIG difference in taste, and certainly nutrition, too. i have a few recipes where i need a small amount of broth, but i might be cooking boneless-skinless parts. those times, i dissolve some bullion in hot water


The nice thing is that you get the marrow out the bones which add a significant amount of minerals and vitamins to your gravy giving it that beautiful homemade quality. I have never bought canned gravy! What a blasphemy.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Turned off by the Campbells beef broth in the carton, went to pour some in my soup, but intuition stopped me so i poured it out into a glass measuring cup and out came a slimey blob. I was gagging it so fackin gross!!


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Lola

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Turned off by the Campbells beef broth in the carton, went to pour some in my soup, but intuition stopped me so i poured it out into a glass measuring cup and out came a slimey blob. I was gagging it so fackin gross!!


It had congealed due to the gelatin in the animals bones. Ya, not a pretty sight and maybe a tad gross. Animal jello. Everything is so much better from scratch that’s if you have the time. Just like fresh home made bread straight out of the oven. Nothing can quite beat it.


----------



## Paul Running

Lola said:


> The nice thing is that you get the marrow out the bones which add a significant amount of minerals and vitamins


When I was a kid, my mother would pick-up soup bones from the corner butcher, boil them up and thump the bones in a bowl and then spread it on bread like butter...it was really tasty. Those soups now are friggin' dear.


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> The nice thing is that you get the marrow out the bones which add a significant amount of minerals and vitamins to your gravy giving it that beautiful homemade quality. I have never bought canned gravy! What a blasphemy.


@Lola Are you freaking kidding me? Canned gravy? Bought at a store? I didn't know until I read this that that was even possible, though I suppose everything can be bought canned. Never heard of it. I would bet the farm that no one in my family ever bought gravy. Is that why restaurant gravy is so gross?

Apparently I'm spoiled.


----------



## Lola

Paul Running said:


> When I was a kid, my mother would pick-up soup bones from the corner butcher, boil them up and thump the bones in a bowl and then spread it on bread like butter...it was really tasty. Those soups now are friggin' dear.


I come from fairly substantial family and my dad and mom had to use everything. Nothing got thrown away.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Good gravy!
It starts with roux.


----------



## Mark Brown

Jim DaddyO said:


> Good gravy!
> It starts with roux.


oh man.....


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> Good gravy!
> It starts with roux.


----------



## WCGill

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Turned off by the Campbells beef broth in the carton, went to pour some in my soup, but intuition stopped me so i poured it out into a glass measuring cup and out came a slimey blob. I was gagging it so fackin gross!!


We've gone to the Knorr cubes, prefer them to Better than Bouillon and the liquids. YMMV, but Marco Pierre White always pushed them in his cooking videos, used to get a laugh out of it.


----------



## silvertonebetty

There’s a fair amount of lesPauls for sale on this forum . I might not buy the epiphone and might just grab a Gibson up here . Because from the looks of it I could basically get the epiphone lesPaul custom next week but I’d rather a Gibson


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> View attachment 399649


That is just mean


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 399649


Gross I’m not a piano player


----------



## 2N1305

¿Es un puerco de mayo?


----------



## Lola

Hey Cheezy what was the proper names of those Orange amps we played on. I mean the #’s too?


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Hey Cheezy what was the proper names of those Orange amps we played on. I mean the #’s too?


there was a rockverb 50, and i think the other one was a th100


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> there was a rockverb 50, and i think the other one was a th100


I am honestly looking into getting an Orange for my basement studio. Maybe not this particular model. I think I may blast my neighbours to kingdom come all though they deserve it. The worst neighbours on the planet. Thx Cheezy!


----------



## Mark Brown

Lola said:


> I am honestly looking into getting an Orange for my basement studio. Maybe not this particular model. I think I may blast my neighbours to kingdom come all though they deserve it. The worst neighbours on the planet. Thx Cheezy!


They cannot be that bad. 
The last interaction I had with my neighbour before he died (apparently there is a god) I said to him

"Next time I see you, you had better have a lawyer because if you don't I am going to have my gun"

Now he didn't need to know that the only gun I had was a 159 fps air rifle.... but I never did ever see him again


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I am honestly looking into getting an Orange for my basement studio. Maybe not this particular model. I think I may blast my neighbours to kingdom come all though they deserve it. The worst neighbours on the planet. Thx Cheezy!


you could always go with a th30 or a tiny terror. the thing about orange is, they're high gain, so they're fun to play loud in the rehearsal studio. but you won't be playing super loud at home. if you aren't dead set on high gain, you might want to explore something a little different, and see what you think. in a general sense, angus' tone is fairly clean. these days, i play with far less gain than i used to, and it sounds alot better.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> you could always go with a th30 or a tiny terror. the thing about orange is, they're high gain, so they're fun to play loud in the rehearsal studio. but you won't be playing super loud at home. if you aren't dead set on high gain, you might want to explore something a little different, and see what you think. in a general sense, angus' tone is fairly clean. these days, i play with far less gain than i used to, and it sounds alot better.


I have my other amp that does well and has the Angus tone covered. I just wanted something so when I feel like blasting it with lots of heart pounding gain this puppy will perform. And yes.....I do want to really piss my neighbours off this summer. Too many countless Saturday mornings where there little scallions are playing outside and screaming at 6 am. Jesus give me a break. Why?


----------



## Mooh

I find the Orange Micro Terror to be a one trick pony but it does that one trick exceedingly well, but it needs a great speaker. I like the small Orange combos too, and they're a lot more versatile.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## greco

laristotle said:


>


For some of the younger forum members.

Wembly Stadium, England 1985 .... Queen Live Aid


----------



## JBFairthorne

Live Aid was fantastic. It’s a shame that they lost so much footage before they could release it on DVD.


----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


> View attachment 399948


Good one...I used to use that hack when I went down into the well to remove and replace pipe...you become attached to certain tools.


----------



## greco

Paul Running said:


> ...you become attached to certain tools.


GROAN! ..(j/k ...brilliant actually!)


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> Live Aid was fantastic. It’s a shame that they lost so much footage before they could release it on DVD.


And then there were the artists that would not allow them to use the footage when they did the DVD package. Zeppelin for one. Apparently they were so embarrassed by the performance, they didn't want anyone to see it. 

But... here tis


----------



## Paul Running

greco said:


> GROAN! ..(j/k ...brilliant actually!)


I wouldn't go down in a well now...let my son handle that. Years ago I got stranded up a tree. I was limbing a large Maple and the limb fell on the ladder on the way down and took it with it. I had to wait 2 hours for the boys to come home from school to help me out. The ants were brutal that day...some of the foolish things I do...gotta laugh at them later.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> View attachment 399948


With my luck the wrench would fall and get jammed like a fishhook under a cross-member and I'd be stuck there starving to death 😕


----------



## cheezyridr

Mooh said:


> I find the Orange Micro Terror to be a one trick pony but it does that one trick exceedingly well, but it needs a great speaker. I like the small Orange combos too, and they're a lot more versatile.



100% agree, and that's my point. they're a great amps, especially if you want high gain. the speaker and cab are super important. the more air you're moving, the better the sound gets.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Mooh

cheezyridr said:


> 100% agree, and that's my point. they're a great amps, especially if you want high gain. the speaker and cab are super important. the more air you're moving, the better the sound gets.


Yeah, I use a Cannabis Rex in a Traynor cab. Sounds huge at living room levels.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My friend messaged me asking “ if it was allright to skip tonight from watching dr.who” I kind of laughed to myself 😂 so I told her “ no problem this doesn’t have to be every night thing . If it was we wouldn’t have any space from each other “ I do enjoy watching the. Show with her and am really impressed that she wants me to go up and watch the show for a few hours because she is really introverted and doesn’t have people over. That being said I’m aware I’m fairly similar in many way but a little more of an extravert but I do require a fair bit of time by myself to stay healthy. That’s one of the good things about work I can get what ever socializing I need out of my system and enjoy an quiet evening. Opposed to her being physically and mentally drained after a day of work. So some days for our self are more needed than others. Like my brother 🙄 he’s an extreme extrovert who goes crazy by himself.


----------



## cheezyridr

Mooh said:


> Yeah, I use a Cannabis Rex in a Traynor cab. Sounds huge at living room levels.


have you ever read the way dealers and manufacturers describe speakers? lots of the time, they use word salads, and it actually works.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Doug Gifford said:


>


Back in middle school there was big busted tuba in the music room. I don’t know how it still worked. Years and years ago someone loaded it in the back of a pickup truck where it fell out the truck and got ran over! Man that old tuba looked some rough all dented , scratched and covered in duck tape 😂


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

cheezyridr said:


> have you ever read the way dealers and manufacturers describe speakers? lots of the time, they use word salads, and it actually works.


I suppose maybe, but I don't pay much attention to advertising, I find the whole field of endeavour soul crushing. Thankfully, a good friend is in the loudspeaker business, and though he might have to stoop to such language, he delivers the goods without it for me.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Next Friday weather permitting next Friday my mom and I are going Guitar hunting


----------



## SWLABR

^^^ Like Bungalow Bill??


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> ^^^ Like Bungalow Bill??


Only in case of accidents.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Oooh long and McQuades still has the squire telecaster deluxe I like in stock . And I allready know I like the neck and wide range humbuckers. Let’s hope it last the week. The idea of a lesPaul was basically for a single cut with humbuckers .


----------



## cheezyridr

Mooh said:


> I suppose maybe, but I don't pay much attention to advertising, I find the whole field of endeavour soul crushing. Thankfully, a good friend is in the loudspeaker business, and though he might have to stoop to such language, he delivers the goods without it for me.


i mean it works to sell speakers to people, even though they have no idea what any of that actually means.
i don't go by it either.


----------



## JBFairthorne

silvertonebetty said:


> Oooh long and McQuades still has the squire telecaster deluxe I like in stock . And I allready know I like the neck and wide range humbuckers. Let’s hope it last the week. The idea of a lesPaul was basically for a single cut with humbuckers .


I’m pretty sure they aren’t wide range humbuckers but wide ranged sized regular humbuckers or something like that. The magnets originally used in WRs are somewhat rare and pickups using them are expensive…probably almost as much as a Squier guitar itself.


----------



## laristotle

JBFairthorne said:


> I’m pretty sure they aren’t wide range humbuckers but wide ranged sized regular humbuckers or something like that


correct.


----------



## keto

All that said, aren't those pickups getting reasonable reviews?


----------



## cheezyridr

when the subject of guitars comes up in this thread, i think there's some irony there.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> I’m pretty sure they aren’t wide range humbuckers but wide ranged sized regular humbuckers or something like that. The magnets originally used in WRs are somewhat rare and pickups using them are expensive…probably almost as much as a Squier guitar itself.


they are just called that but their not the same . but its the pliability and feel of the neck that's important


----------



## laristotle

'Fight Club' ending in China has been restored after internet backlash over radical changes


The explosive ending of "Fight Club" has been restored in China after international outcry over changes.



www.usatoday.com




_In the original ending, Norton's narrator discovers that Durden was actually his own violent imaginary alter ego and kills him off. The movie closes with Norton (with his self-inflicted gunshot wound) staring out of office windows with his girlfriend (Helena Bonham Carter) as buildings detonate – Durden's final incendiary push against consumerism. 

CNN Business and the BBC report that the new ending erases the entire explosive final scene. The mayhem has been replaced with text onscreen telling audiences that authorities arrived just in time to save the day.

"Through the clue provided by Tyler, the police rapidly figured out the whole plan and arrested all criminals, successfully preventing the bomb from exploding," the caption reads. "After the trial, Tyler was sent to (a) lunatic asylum receiving psychological treatment. He was discharged from the hospital in 2012."_


----------



## BlueRocker

Was looking forward to playing tonight, until the tragic hole saw accident that mangled my left hand today. I think I managed to get all the chunks back in the right places, so there's hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## cheezyridr

BlueRocker said:


> Was looking forward to playing tonight, until the tragic hole saw accident that mangled my left hand today. I think I managed to get all the chunks back in the right places, so there's hope for a speedy recovery.


holy smokes! i sure you're gonna be ok. can we hear what happened?


----------



## BlueRocker

cheezyridr said:


> holy smokes! i sure you're gonna be ok. can we hear what happened?


I was working to get the arbour installed on a 6" hole saw - I've never used one this big and its new to me. I had the set screw unscrewed (and sticking out the side) and had the arbour in the chuck of the drill, with the battery installed. Just all stupidity - hit the trigger, it spun and the set screw clobbered the end of my middle finger, sliced the inside of my thumb where it meets the hand / index finger. I had a Sam Peckinpah movie going on in my kitchen for a while.


----------



## greco

BlueRocker said:


> Was looking forward to playing tonight, until the tragic hole saw accident that mangled my left hand today. I think I managed to get all the chunks back in the right places, so there's hope for a speedy recovery.


OH MAN! ...Terrible!
Was there a lot of cleaning and suturing? 
Please keep us informed about your progress.


----------



## cheezyridr

BlueRocker said:


> I was working to get the arbour installed on a 6" hole saw - I've never used one this big and its new to me. I had the set screw unscrewed (and sticking out the side) and had the arbour in the chuck of the drill, with the battery installed. Just all stupidity - hit the trigger, it spun and the set screw clobbered the end of my middle finger, sliced the inside of my thumb where it meets the hand / index finger. I had a Sam Peckinpah movie going on in my kitchen for a while.


kepp it clean, your skin is your best defense against infection. being a construction worker, i have seen (and done to myself) many similar accidents. i won't lecture you on safety. just glad you didn't do any serious damage.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

cheezyridr said:


> kepp it clean,


Good advice. Just dip your hand in a bowl of rubbing alcohol. That will be an experience you'll never forget...lol.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## keto

I saw that ^ on another site. Do not understand. Looks like a sidewalk salt container.


----------



## Doug Gifford

keto said:


> I saw that ^ on another site. Do not understand. Looks like a sidewalk salt container.


You haven't been in a hospital lately, have you? Hint: it saves you the trouble of getting out of bed.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Doug Gifford said:


> You haven't been in a hospital lately, have you? Hint: it saves you the trouble of getting out of bed.


Made out of cardboard now.


----------



## Paul Running

Stainless-steel chamber pot:


----------



## silvertonebetty

Such a beautiful day lol. My sister is working around the bend at the ambulance station till 6 . She won’t be able to make it home tonight. She normally has a 40 minute drive when it’s good out so I guess she’s crashing at my place for the night


----------



## Doug Gifford

Paul Running said:


> Stainless-steel chamber pot:
> View attachment 400395


Beauty!! And safe for stove-top use.


----------



## bzrkrage

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 397150


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> Such a beautiful day lol. My sister is working around the bend at the ambulance station till 6 . She won’t be able to make it home tonight. She normally has a 40 minute drive when it’s good out so I guess she’s crashing at my place for the night
> View attachment 400401


Ewwwww. I sometimes forget how much I do not miss real winter. Thank you for reminding me. Stay warm and good luck to your sister out there.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Brunz said:


> Ewwwww. I sometimes forget how much I do not miss real winter. Thank you for reminding me. Stay warm and good luck to your sister out there.


 Thankfully her work place is three buildings away but on the other road . So she doesn’t have a long way to go. The joys of being a paramedic


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> View attachment 400345


Reminds me of the last time I had major surgery, I was in a semi-private room where the other occupant was an lady whose husband would pee in the stainless steel water jug and set it on the windowsill. There was an attached bathroom of course but I gather the guy was kind of nuts and wouldn't use it. I had already complained to the nursing station about the near party atmosphere, which alternated with adult children proselytizing on their faith stance that was clearly objecting to the woman's presence in the hospital. Bonkers. Anyway, when the nursing station heard about the piss in the pitcher, there was a huge blow-up. The husband was marched out by security, and I got an apology even though I hadn't asked for one. The hospital was spectacularly good in my opinion.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Wow my sister got stuck and a normal three minute walk was 25 minutes. She’s some red in the face


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> Wow my sister got stuck and a normal three minute walk was 25 minutes. She’s some red in the face


But she is at your house and warm now, so that is a win.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

Mooh said:


> Reminds me of the last time I had major surgery, I was in a semi-private room where the other occupant was an lady whose husband would pee in the stainless steel water jug and set it on the windowsill. There was an attached bathroom of course but I gather the guy was kind of nuts and wouldn't use it. I had already complained to the nursing station about the near party atmosphere, which alternated with adult children proselytizing on their faith stance that was clearly objecting to the woman's presence in the hospital. Bonkers. Anyway, when the nursing station heard about the piss in the pitcher, there was a huge blow-up. The husband was marched out by security, and I got an apology even though I hadn't asked for one. The hospital was spectacularly good in my opinion.


Yikes!!!

My ward-mates when I got my gut shortened last summer were great. We chatted and laughed and, on my birthday, we sang old country songs. Best birthday party I've had in years. The hospital supplied cake.


----------



## zontar

Hilts?





Are you there, Hilts?





Ives.





What?


----------



## MarkM

Mooh said:


> Reminds me of the last time I had major surgery, I was in a semi-private room where the other occupant was an lady whose husband would pee in the stainless steel water jug and set it on the windowsill. There was an attached bathroom of course but I gather the guy was kind of nuts and wouldn't use it. I had already complained to the nursing station about the near party atmosphere, which alternated with adult children proselytizing on their faith stance that was clearly objecting to the woman's presence in the hospital. Bonkers. Anyway, when the nursing station heard about the piss in the pitcher, there was a huge blow-up. The husband was marched out by security, and I got an apology even though I hadn't asked for one. The hospital was spectacularly good in my opinion.


WTF ?


----------



## silvertonebetty

I woke up with such a sore back today. And all by myself. And what a early night , both of us were asleep by around 8pm


----------



## silvertonebetty

This is what my sister missed last night


----------



## Lola

Trying micro dosing Psilocybin for my out of control migraines. Desperate.


----------



## Paul Running

Lola said:


> Trying micro dosing Psilocybin for my out of control migraines. Desperate.


Great for facing your fears too.


----------



## Mark Brown

Paul Running said:


> Great for facing your fears too.


Speaking of which..... A long time ago in a land far far away, I went to see Rodger Waters on his Dark Side tour. Headed to the Saddle Dome in Calgary on the C-Train. I was holding a 1/4 of mushrooms for myself, my GF, her brother and his wife. During the ride, I was nibbling away, nibbling away, nibbling away. By the time we got to the concert it turns out I wasn't holding any longer....

Man, from what I cannot remember, that was the best concert of my whole life!


----------



## Mooh

Corner Gas has the best cameos.


----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s gonna be a long night then work in the morning and call long and McQuade to lockdown that telecaster.


----------



## MarkM

Lola said:


> Trying micro dosing Psilocybin for my out of control migraines. Desperate.


Well I don't understand how that will help, I am close to the same vintage as you! 

Maybe gummies or a gagger, shrooms?


----------



## Sneaky

Brunz said:


> Speaking of which..... A long time ago in a land far far away, I went to see Rodger Waters on his Dark Side tour. Headed to the Saddle Dome in Calgary on the C-Train. I was holding a 1/4 of mushrooms for myself, my GF, her brother and his wife. During the ride, I was nibbling away, nibbling away, nibbling away. By the time we got to the concert it turns out I wasn't holding any longer....
> 
> Man, from what I cannot remember, that was the best concert of my whole life!


I swear, I thought I saw a giant pig flying around the dome.


----------



## Lola

MarkM said:


> Well I don't understand how that will help, I am close to the same vintage as you!
> 
> Maybe gummies or a gagger, shrooms?


*A single dose of psilocybin has a lasting therapeutic effect on migraine headache, according to a new placebo-controlled study*

Doing some research. It’s either this or suicide. I am that desperate!!! I have had a lasting migraine for almost a month. I am on a new medication now which will take 8 weeks for it to take full effect. I take a full script sleeping pill to get some sleep and it subsides a bit then I am right back a square 1 in the morning in agonizing pain. Crying and moaning for hours in pain. I can’t do this any longer. I refuse opiates. I see no other recourse. After 25 years of this crap, this is just too much for one person to endure. I have been to the best of the best if neurologists. I am done!! 
Gummies or cookies just makes everything that much worse. I bought some magic mushroom on line and I am trying it. It’s my only other option.


----------



## Robert1950

The Name is spelled Kinkade, but hey ...


----------



## SWLABR

The song "Brightside" by the Lumineers: 

_I was stranded in the bed
You were listening to "The Dark Side of the Moon"
I could barely see your eyes
*Psilocybin* in a hotel room

And the light in your eyes
The waves on the ceiling_


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 400646


Is it the same couple's door? Is it always a Thursday? Is it always 2 in the morning? 

Shouldn't be too difficult, considering they know what he looks like, and when he'll err... strike??


----------



## Mark Brown

Sneaky said:


> I swear, I thought I saw a giant pig flying around the dome.


To be fair, I did


----------



## cheezyridr

i once ate so many mushrooms, i went catatonic for 4 hours. the place i went to in my mind, is why i never tripped, ever again


----------



## Verne

I had a few and I had no effect from it. My (now ex) wife had a few and it made her go around and tell anybody who would listen that she tried mushrooms. Not sure if she was tripping or just proud of herself. AHAHHA


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## laristotle

A Flat Earth view of how the dinosaurs became extinct.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> A Flat Earth view of how the dinosaurs became extinct.


Don't you dare resurrect that topic of discussion.


----------



## Milkman

Breakfast.


----------



## Mooh

Nice. I had a banana.


----------



## laristotle

coffee and cigarettes here.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Milkman said:


> View attachment 400822


A priest, a minister and a rabbi walked into a bar…


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> coffee and cigarettes here.


I do a couple of cups of strong black coffee around 5:15 AM. The cheese omelate is around 8:30 AM.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> View attachment 400822


that's so awesome i don't have words. you win the internet today


----------



## Milkman




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve been so antisocial the last little bit I am absolutely worn out from being with people 😂


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> I’ve been so antisocial the last little bit I am absolutely worn out from being with people 😂


I could give seminars in being anti-social.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> I could give seminars in being anti-social.


that was the one good thing about the early days of the plandemic. it was the perfect excuse to tell people not to come over


----------



## Paul Running

BTW they are chatting to each other.


----------



## SWLABR

Social Media?? Meh! All my hero’s are anti-social! You don’t invite people over to listen to Bauhaus… you are alone in a darkened room.


----------



## cheezyridr

this is my actual doormat, on my front porch


----------



## Paul Running

Anti-social hero...anti-hero?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> I could give seminars in being anti-social.


But then you'd have to be around the people you're teaching - teaching them how to avoid you. What would the examine look like? My head could explode.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> But then you'd have to be around the people you're teaching - teaching them how to avoid you. What would the examine look like? My head could explode.



Two words brother


Google


Meet.


----------



## Verne

Milkman said:


> I could give seminars in being anti-social.


That is totally contradictory. AHAHHAA....love it!!


----------



## MarkM

cheezyridr said:


> that was the one good thing about the early days of the plandemic. it was the perfect excuse to tell people not to come over


Extroverts die inside when they are not around people, espically when their spouse is an introvert!

Herself doesn't give a flying fluck about my shite?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Tim Hortons had awful service today! Couldn’t even put our order together we had to do that our self! I’ve never saw anything like that


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Theyre humans, they do that from time to time.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Starbucks:
We are forced to raise prices due to inflation and supply chain issues.

Also Starbucks:
Our profit went up 31% and we gave our CEO a 39% raise to $20.4 million.

Just another company rebranding corporate greed as inflation.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My word I’m glad I have unlimited calling. And hour and forty-two minute phone call .who call you at 11pm lol 😂


----------



## silvertonebetty

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Theyre humans, they do that from time to time.


Are they? Are we humans or are living a fantasy where nothing we do is real ? I’m just kidding. Yeah but it seems anytime I go nothing is done correctly and we where the only ones there but then I again I can’t be too hard on them . I did put a tea bag in a cup of coffee once 😂


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## greco

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 401485


This brings back fond memories! 
I wanted one of these SO badly as a youngster bit never received one. Probably for the best as I was mainly interested in drawing with a pencil and paper and there was no shortage of either of those for me to use.

What is this ?


----------



## Milkman

greco said:


> This brings back fond memories!
> I wanted one of these SO badly as a youngster bit never received one. Probably for the best as I was mainly interested in drawing with a pencil and paper and there was no shortage of either of those for me to use.
> 
> What is this ?
> View attachment 401491


----------



## greco

Milkman said:


> View attachment 401492


Help me out with this one...I've only had one cup of coffee this morning.


----------



## mhammer

He means it looks like a mouse. And indeed it does look like one of those ultra-high-end gaming mouse controllers with dedicated buttons for this and that. I honestly can't figure out what it's doing in a drawing set that also includes erasers.


----------



## mhammer

Looking for images of the "kit", I see none with any other drawing device beyond pencils, charcoal, and chalk. Methinks the image has been photoshopped. You will also note that everything in the kit has been labelled, EXCEPT for the mouse.

Why any self-respecting Hungarian would stoop to use of a mouse is beyond me.


----------



## Paul Running

greco said:


> This brings back fond memories!
> I wanted one of these SO badly as a youngster bit never received one. Probably for the best as I was mainly interested in drawing with a pencil and paper and there was no shortage of either of those for me to use.
> 
> What is this ?
> View attachment 401491


That's a wireless mouse. I altered the original set to modern standards. I had 2 of these sets when I was a kid. I watched his show every week. We bought one for our middle son's but it never grew on him.
I used to watch the Rolf Harris show too...he has an interesting style.


----------



## Paul Running

The original image...the set I had many years ago.


----------



## greco

Paul Running said:


> The original image...the set I had many years ago.
> View attachment 401493


That's better!


----------



## Paul Running

mhammer said:


> Looking for images of the "kit", I see none with any other drawing device beyond pencils, charcoal, and chalk. Methinks the image has been photoshopped. You will also note that everything in the kit has been labelled, EXCEPT for the mouse.
> 
> Why any self-respecting Hungarian would stoop to use of a mouse is beyond me.


Mr. Gnagy died before digital became mainstream...I doubt that computer mice were around in 1981 however, I believe that he would accept digital technology as an art.


----------



## Paul Running

mhammer said:


> Methinks the image has been photoshopped


Windows 10, 3D Paint...Adobe Photoshop is not required for most hobby tasks.


----------



## Paul Running

mhammer said:


> And indeed it does look like one of those ultra-high-end gaming mouse controllers with dedicated buttons for this and that.


High-resolution mouse that has many applications...that's the mouse that I would include in such a set.


----------



## Milkman

greco said:


> Help me out with this one...I've only had one cup of coffee this morning.



You asked "What is this?".

It's a mouse.


----------



## terminalvertigo

buddy had a trackball mouse. I made fun of it. He said "try it for a week"

I now have a trackball mouse on home and work PC.

Try a trackball mouse!


----------



## Milkman

terminalvertigo said:


> buddy had a trackball mouse. I made fun of it. He said "try it for a week"
> 
> I now have a trackball mouse on home and work PC.
> 
> Try a trackball mouse!


My engineer buddies like those and I think some gamers maybe too.










I prefer a simple 2 button mouse with a roller. Afer all these years it's still the most natural feeling device for me so far.


----------



## Paul Running

Todays mouse is very sophisticated. The early models were relatively easy to repair...not so much now








Oh! I wish you wouldn't do that


----------



## terminalvertigo

the one i am using an elecom brand from Japan.
here

I had the logitech one above, but I found the "palm rest" sat too high and tired out my hand.


----------



## terminalvertigo

Paul Running said:


> Todays mouse is very sophisticated. The early models were relatively easy to repair...not so much now


mine had a track ball you pop out!


----------



## Paul Running

terminalvertigo said:


> the one i am using an elecom brand from Japan.
> here
> 
> I had the logitech one above, but I found the "palm rest" sat too high and tired out my hand.


Yeah, they're better for ergonomics now...the early models were blamed for carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## Paul Running

Taking 'Selfies' and posting to social media is considered a mental disorder, according to the American Psychiatric Association and they call it Selfitis.

Borderline: Taking a selfie up to 3 times per day but not posting to social media.
Acute: Taking a selfie at least 3 times per day and posting each of them on social media.
Chronic: Possessing the urge to take selfies all day and posting these on social media at least 6 times in a day.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Home made fries with the works


----------



## JBFairthorne

All these fancy mouses….lefties get screwed again.


----------



## laristotle

JBFairthorne said:


> All these fancy mouses….lefties get screwed again.


they got you covered too.




__





Amazon.com : Trackball Mouse Left Handed






www.amazon.com


----------



## Doug Gifford

I've been using this for longer than I can recall. Left-handed too. Removed the rubber palm rest some years ago.


----------



## JBFairthorne

silvertonebetty said:


> Home made fries with the works
> View attachment 401511


My Nana used to make that (without the fries). She called it Slop. It was delicious.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> My Nana used to make that (without the fries). She called it Slop. It was delicious.


The story is a farmer wanting some fries and a lady at the restaurant slopped it together saying “ you need more than that for your day “ now I’m making more pies. Roast beef,chicken,turkey,zesty Italian dressing,cream cheese, vegetable and chicken broth. 








Next time I might throw a small pork raisin to add pork too . It will make around two or three pies


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> Home made fries with the works





silvertonebetty said:


> The story is a farmer wanting some fries and a lady at the restaurant slopped it together saying “ you need more than that for your day “


I had that a few years back out of a chip truck.
The menu board stated 'Newfie Fries'.
Tasted great.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> I had that a few years back out of a chip truck.
> The menu board stated 'Newfie Fries'.
> Tasted great.


I felt my arteries fattening when I ate it lol


----------



## Mooh

(Inspired by Foghat)


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> The story is a farmer wanting some fries and a lady at the restaurant slopped it together saying “ you need more than that for your day “ now I’m making more pies. Roast beef,chicken,turkey,zesty Italian dressing,cream cheese, vegetable and chicken broth.
> View attachment 401557
> 
> Next time I might throw a small pork raisin to add pork too . It will make around two or three pies


That'll keep you going, almost like a deluxe Poutine.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> That'll keep you going, almost like a deluxe Poutine.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Ok snow, bring it.


----------



## greco

Milkman said:


> Ok snow, bring it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 401705


Looks great! CONGRATS! 
I'm assuming it uses rechargeable batteries?


----------



## silvertonebetty

I have bread in the oven and man it smells good!
Also my neighbour dug out my emergency exit !


----------



## Milkman

greco said:


> Looks great! CONGRATS!
> I'm assuming it uses rechargeable batteries?


Yup, and it came with two strong batteries and a charger. Overkill for our application, but up to the task anyway.


----------



## greco

Milkman said:


> Yup, and it came with two strong batteries and a charger. Overkill for our application, but up to the task anyway.
> 
> View attachment 401716
> 
> View attachment 401715


I'll be very interested to hear your thoughts on it after you have tried it a few times.


----------



## LanceT

Still love this. Best snow shovel I’ve used.


----------



## Guitar101

LanceT said:


> Still love this. Best snow shovel I’ve used.
> 
> View attachment 401769


Slow down a bit. You've already bent the handle.


----------



## greco

LanceT said:


> Still love this. Best snow shovel I’ve used.
> 
> View attachment 401769


A study done several years ago determined that these shovels increased biomechanical efficiency and/or decreased the axial loading through the lower spine.
Science of scooping snow: Which is better, straight or bent-handle shovels?


----------



## blueshores_guy

Ah, yup, the curved handle is indeed a good thing.
I too am a (mostly) happy user of those Garant shovels.
But we have a pretty large driveway area to clear, and it's all concrete (meaning lots of abrasion to the shovel edge).
I've gone through about four of those shovels in four years, simply because the plastic blade has worn down to the point where it's only about 60% there and no longer functional. 
The price of replacement blades, unbelievably, is higher than just buying another shovel. Crazy, isn't it?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

LanceT said:


> Still love this. Best snow shovel I’ve used.
> 
> View attachment 401769



Garret Yukon? I have one and it's my favourite too. Scraper and shovel in one and I like the curved handle. Mine is getting old and I haven't found out where to get another.


----------



## Doug Gifford

The things folks will do…









‘I didn’t even know this was humanly possible’: the woman who can descend into the sea on one breath


Scientists once thought humans could swim to a maximum depth of 30m on a single breath. Amber Bourke has gone deeper than 70m and physiology alone can’t explain why




www.theguardian.com


----------



## SWLABR

LanceT said:


> Still love this. Best snow shovel I’ve used.
> 
> View attachment 401769


My dad bought that one (for my Mum) years ago. It's a great shovel!


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Verne

I LOVE Kung Pow. Wee wee weeee. My kids and I watched that dozens of times when they were younger. Cindy wants to reclaim the time lost watching it she says. You either love it, or hate it Chosen one.

Neo nah nah nah nahnah sporin


----------



## Verne




----------



## cheezyridr

Verne said:


> I LOVE Kung Pow. Wee wee weeee. My kids and I watched that dozens of times when they were younger. Cindy wants to reclaim the time lost watching it she says. You either love it, or hate it Chosen one.
> 
> Neo nah nah nah nahnah sporin


help me! i'm mortally wounded!

where does it hurt?

pretty much...around...the big bloody spot...


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> View attachment 401883


What do you mean "some" day @Milkman ? I thought you are already there!


----------



## Doug Gifford

LanceT said:


> Still love this. Best snow shovel I’ve used.
> 
> View attachment 401769


I have one sitting out front to shovel the walk. We have a bunch of other shovels from a steel one for plough berms to a huge snow transport for moving snow off and away from the driveway. But this one is my personal favourite; light, comfortable and effective.


----------



## cheezyridr

until lola chimes in about snow shovels, nothing is confirmed. she's the resident snow shoveling expert.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My sister wanted me to take the nephew to daycare in the morning. If I drove I wouldn’t have an issue but it’s about 7 minutes walk by myself and it’s supposed to be minus 18-20 with the wind chill. So moms taking him


----------



## cheezyridr

let me tell you just how spoiled my dogs are:

as i type this, i am sitting in my recliner, in front of the screen. earlier, sneakers decided (as is her habit) to use my foot for a pillow. as much as i didn't want to disturb her comfort, i needed to get up so i could get something to drink. i gave her a pet and then got up and grabbed a gatorade. when i came back, she hadn't moved. she just lifted her head so i could put my foot back into the desired location.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 401956


Creepy


----------



## Milkman

Doug Gifford said:


> I have one sitting out front to shovel the walk. We have a bunch of other shovels from a steel one for plough berms to a huge snow transport for moving snow off and away from the driveway. But this one is my personal favourite; light, comfortable and effective.


I'm satisfied with the shovel I have. It doesn't have the curved handle but it does have a steel scraper on the leading edge. It works fine, but I'm still happy I now have a less strenuous solution. All I really need to take care of is the sidewalk and a two car driveway.

The device I bought will also take care (next winter) of the deck we plan on building in the spring.

Around here, I find it's best to keep ahead of the sidwalk snow as people tend to walk on the snow and pack it down, which creates icy spots. Anyway, as I have now spent the money, it's a fairly safe bet it won't snow much here for the rest of the season.


----------



## MarkM

I have acerage with a couple hundred meter driveway with small trees at the top of a valley in windy SK. I am so fluckin sick of pushing snow this blizzard year! I hate this place right now!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I watched another 6 episodes of doctor who with laura tonight. I took my weighted blanket and just sat on the couch for a few hours


----------



## Mark Brown

MarkM said:


> I have acerage with a couple hundred meter driveway with small trees at the top of a valley in windy SK. I am so fluckin sick of pushing snow this blizzard year! I hate this place right now!


I had a 21 foot walk way and 40 feet of sidewalk when I lived in Snatchkatoon and shoveling that was enough to make we want to move back to Vancouver Island, I feel your pain.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

MarkM said:


> I have acerage with a couple hundred meter driveway with small trees at the top of a valley in windy SK. I am so fluckin sick of pushing snow this blizzard year! I hate this place right now!


I have at room for at least 10 to 12 large vehicles to park. A big driveway and a side lot off of it. Lots of snow this year. I think I have burned more gas in the blower than my truck this year. It's particularly fun when the wind gusts and eddys around the building a blows it back in your face. I had to do the whole place twice yesterday. Still, I'm not complaining, it sure beats the slush of southern Ontario. It may get pretty frigid here but I find that more tolerable.
Oh, I do part of the neighbours driveway also. I was doing a second neighbour but he just sold his place as he relocated for work.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Brunz said:


> I had a 21 foot walk way and 40 feet of sidewalk when I lived in Snatchkatoon and shoveling that was enough to make we want to move back to Vancouver Island, I feel your pain.


We had a .5 km drive way or so growing up . Four or five utility poles . Drive way was always a mess being dirt and if my uncle took the tractor home we were screwed 😂. It takes about 15-20 minutes to get to his house taking the short cut on my four wheeler to give an idea on the distance. Well during the winter the dirt road is not plowed . One year around 2007ish we had a huge storm and uncle Charles took the tractor home and we couldn’t get out of the house, they called the snowploughs off the road and had no way to feed the cattle so he drove what normal be a 20 minute car drive backwards blowing a way to the farm 😂 for that whole week there was only one strip for traffic 😂.
My sister called a local mla and told him off because the main road was plowed out and we weren’t! Worst of all we had no bathroom because dad was doing renovations so we had to drive 15 minutes to take shower’s at my grandmother’s place 😂


----------



## MarkM

Worst part is it's been -40C and I have to borrow a buddies skid steer that lives outside and won't start when it's that cold, no windshield either so I get blow back @Jim DaddyO !


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> We had a .5 km drive way or so growing up . Four or five utility poles . Drive way was always a mess being dirt and if my uncle took the tractor home we were screwed 😂. It takes about 15-20 minutes to get to his house taking the short cut on my four wheeler to give an idea on the distance. Well during the winter the dirt road is not plowed . One year around 2007ish we had a huge storm and uncle Charles took the tractor home and we couldn’t get out of the house, they called the snowploughs off the road and had no way to feed the cattle so he drove what normal be a 20 minute car drive backwards blowing a way to the farm 😂 for that whole week there was only one strip for traffic 😂.
> My sister called a local mla and told him off because the main road was plowed out and we weren’t! Worst of all we had no bathroom because dad was doing renovations so we had to drive 15 minutes to take shower’s at my grandmother’s place 😂


This sounds like how my 75 year old mother grew up in rural SK. You win, I have first world problems!😋


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> This sounds like how my 75 year old mother grew up in rural SK. You win, I have first world problems!😋


It was a cold walk down the lane way and no sympathy if we missed the bus . One year my mom’s parents where over looking after us and we missed the buss and my grandfather gave my brother hell over it . Said something like “ you have no excuse for missing the buss ! It’s your second year and you know what time the bus comes it’s Jared’s first year so he wouldn’t remember yet” I miss that man . Sadly I think it was the last time I’ve ever saw him he passed a few month after when they got back to cape breton.


----------



## WCGill

MarkM said:


> I have acerage with a couple hundred meter driveway with small trees at the top of a valley in windy SK. I am so fluckin sick of pushing snow this blizzard year! I hate this place right now!


Been there, as they say. We had a 1/4 mile road into the farm, not too bad as it was a high grade, but the yard with trees always needed some plowing, then a 6 mile drive in the tractor to the pasture where a trail to the dugout and feeding grounds had to be kept open. That was continuous, as was welding the blade from uneven ground and ice chunks. Ah yes, I remember it well.


----------



## SWLABR

_Too dangerous to keep, 
Too evil to set free... _


----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490742442726989825


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

We are such slaves to our vehicles.


----------



## Lola

Well my day started off excellently. I just got off the phone with my CEO. I got my 4 th raise in less then 2 years, a very nice change in job title and a few additional perks. Better benefits. Little do they know I am retiring in 4 years. Who could ask for anything more!!

My PRS and now this. Perfect or just about!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Well my day started off excellently. I just got off the phone with my CEO. I got my 4 th raise in less then 2 years, a very nice change in job title and a few additional perks. Better benefits. Little do they know I am retiring in 4 years. Who could ask for anything more!!
> 
> My PRS and now this. Perfect or just about!



Congrats, but, you are retiring in four years? Early retirement? Congrats for that too.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Early retirement?


I retired at 55.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> I retired at 55.


I'll be lucky to get out by 75.


----------



## Paul Running

Retired from the workforce since 1997.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> I'll be lucky to get out by 75.


i totally get it. i'll die at work, and they'll clock me out, and drag my body out the gate


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Congrats, but, you are retiring in four years? Early retirement? Congrats for that too.


I will be 60 in 4 years!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Weirdest text message I’ve gotten in a while! I have a schedule call back from my phone company


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Weirdest text message I’ve gotten in a while! I have a schedule call back from my phone company
> View attachment 402191



Probably a scam. Delete, don't respond.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> Probably a scam. Delete, don't respond.


Yeah it’s a scam . Koodo didn’t send it .


----------



## JBFairthorne

Durr! Ya think?


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> I will be 60 in 4 years!


Kudo's for being straight up. Majority of women don't disclose their age. 
Also, you're still a young pup, compared to me. lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Durr! Ya think?


One can’t help but be hopeful lol


----------



## Verne

silvertonebetty said:


> Weirdest text message I’ve gotten in a while! I have a schedule call back from my phone company
> View attachment 402191


Replying to it was likely the worst thing you could've done, besides clicking the link. They now know it's an active number and you'll likely receive plenty more scam messages and attempts. Think to yourself, WHY would I be getting a refund from my phone company that wasn't in a letter, but on my phone?!? Block that number, but be prepared for more blocking.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> Replying to it was likely the worst thing you could've done, besides clicking the link. They now know it's an active number and you'll likely receive plenty more scam messages and attempts. Think to yourself, WHY would I be getting a refund from my phone company that wasn't in a letter, but on my phone?!? Block that number, but be prepared for more blocking.


Well occasionally I get an automatic message from assistance notifying me off changes to the system


----------



## BlueRocker

laristotle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490742442726989825


Anyone wo missed this the first time around should watch the video. Nice to see a talented girl having fun.


----------



## Verne

silvertonebetty said:


> Well occasionally I get an automatic message from assistance notifying me off changes to the system


Okay. Just be careful who you reply to. At least you contacted your bank to check.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> Okay. Just be careful who you reply to. At least you contacted your bank to check.


Yeah


----------



## Mark Brown

I mean hell, I would believe a nigerian price needed my help before I thought my phone provider would give me money back, they really need to up their game.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I think my Mesa broke tonight . It’s making a humm again with everything turned to zero and the volume on the lead channel does nothing after volume 4. So I guess I’m retiring it for the foreseeable future at least I got the old fender .


----------



## keto

silvertonebetty said:


> I think my Mesa broke tonight . It’s making a humm again with everything turned to zero and the volume on the lead channel does nothing after volume 4. So I guess I’m retiring it for the foreseeable future at least I got the old fender .


Have you tried tapping the preamp tubes with the eraser end of a pencil, with the volume up? If one is noisier, replace it. If you have multiple spare preamp tubes, try replacing. Might be that easy to fix.


----------



## Schecter Skelter

THE HARDEST DECISION EVER !!!! and considering I bought 7 guitars ( with #8 on the way) since January I'm not being very adultish.. or is buying what you want part of being an adult ?


----------



## Lola

Schecter Skelter said:


> THE HARDEST DECISION EVER !!!! and considering I bought 7 guitars ( with #8 on the way) since January I'm not being very adultish.. or is buying what you want part of being an adult ?
> View attachment 402286


If you can afford go for it because you only go around once. I am going sky diving this year. I am doing it. Do I really care what others think. Not bloody likely. I want to live my life and have NO regrets.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> I am going sky diving this year.


Are you doing a tandem jump or are you starting at square one and going through all of the steps?
I did the latter many years ago at the Grand Bend drop zone.


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> Are you doing a tandem jump or are you starting at square one and going through all of the steps?
> I did the latter many years ago at the Grand Bend drop zone.


Tandem. $395 April 15th


----------



## Lola

There most definitely are those who love to cause grief here. I just read a thread from someone who I thought was a good friend but made a snide remark about me. I was flabbergasted. Guess he never thought I would see it but I did!! I depended on this person for his opinion and his experience but not any longer. I really have to consider the source. I guess this used to be a fun place but not any longer. A waste of most of my precious time. A lot of ppl are really showing their true colours and they twists comments to suit their needs. What a miserable bunch of down in the mouth ppl you are. In my mind Cheezy and Laristotle never lower themselves to wrestle with the mud pigs. Bravo gentlemen!


----------



## Schecter Skelter

Lola said:


> Tandem. $395 April 15th


I have over 200 jumps ..


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> There most definitely are those who love to cause grief here. I just read a thread from someone who I thought was a good friend but made a snide remark about me. I was flabbergasted. Guess he never thought I would see it but I did!! I depended on this person for his opinion and his experience but not any longer. I really have to consider the source. I guess this used to be a fun place but not any longer. A waste of most of my precious time. A lot of ppl are really showing their true colours and they twists comments to suit their needs. What a miserable bunch of down in the mouth ppl you are. In my mind Cheezy and Laristotle never lower themselves to wrestle with the mud pigs. Bravo gentlemen!



It's still a good place.

"What a miserable bunch of down in the mouth ppl you are." 


Painting so many of us with the same foul brush doesn't really help to that end.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> It's still a good place.
> 
> "What a miserable bunch of down in the mouth ppl you are."
> 
> 
> Painting so many of us with the same foul brush doesn't really help to that end.


Obviously not you and a few more. But there was someone who I thought was a near an dear friend and tucked away in a very obscure corner that found was a very nasty and mortifying comment made in my honour. Don’t pretend to be my friend and then say nasty shit like this. You, Greco Laristotle and few others are far and few between. You are above beyond the others . I don’t know what I did wrong to deserve this hurtful and malicious comment. It’s the internet and I shouldn’t care but this cut to the bone and how dare you say that about me!!!!


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Obviously not you and a few more. But there was someone who I thought was a near an dear friend and tucked away in a very obscure corner that found was a very nasty and mortifying comment made in my honour. Don’t pretend to be my friend and then say nasty shit like this. You, Greco Laristotle and few others are far and few between. You are above beyond the others . I don’t know what I did wrong to deserve this hurtful and malicious comment.



Well, I'm probably the last person who should give such advice as I've come to learn and accept that I'm fairly easily triggered and consequently find myself the target of trolls from time to time but I'm trying to thicken my skin a bit.

Sorry about whatever was said. For me, it's most often worth it to try and let it slide off. Somedays I do that more effectively than others.


----------



## greco

Schecter Skelter said:


> I have over 200 jumps ..


Would you consider starting another thread specific to this topic and (hopefully ...please & thanks) with some pics?
I'm quite sure it would be of interest to many.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Some people are WAY too sensitive. It’s like they go looking for something to be upset about. Life is too short.


----------



## Milkman

A few years ago, I had developed a business relationship with a person working for another auto parts supplier located in Ohio.

As we became friendly he informed me that he was a special sort of parachutist, sort of an upper echelon of parachutists sort of thing.

He's one of those guys who drops into the opening game of an NFL or MLB team in formation and sticks the landing.

He offered to train me and take me up and I was seriously considering it, but then I was pulled to other tasks and places and it never happened. Too late now as he retired a bit later and I lost touch.

I think if I could get past the simple matter of actually *JUMPING out of a perfectly good airplane*, I would enjoy the trip down immensely.


----------



## greco

Milkman said:


> I think if I could get past the simple matter of actually *JUMPING out of a perfectly good airplane*, I would enjoy the trip down immensely.


The trip down goes far too quickly! You have to repeat it several times.
You are jumping out of a perfectly good airplane and then descending under perfectly good pieces of cloth, "ropes", harnessing, etc.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Lola

Schecter Skelter said:


> I have over 200 jumps ..


I want to eventually wingsuit fly. This looks very dangerous. I could die. I don’t care. I know I need a certain amt of jumps. Whatever it takes.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> I want to eventually wingsuit fly.


If that is the case, consider using the $395 (for the tandem jump) to put toward all the ground school lessons and initial solo jumps.

All jumps are dangerous ...my instructor, skydiving events judge and friend was killed in a tandem jump...
a terrible incident
and
Carnegie Hero Fund


----------



## JBFairthorne

Betcha don’t.


----------



## greco

JBFairthorne said:


> Betcha don’t.


????


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> I want to eventually wingsuit fly. This looks very dangerous. I could die. I don’t care. I know I need a certain amt of jumps. Whatever it takes.


Consider paragliding?
My niece in BC is an instructor and also does tandem.
You can stay in the air as long as you want (or can afford, if tandem with a pro) and touch down with a soft landing.

This is one of her flights.


----------



## JBFairthorne

greco said:


> ????


Regarding Lola wing suit flying, no matter what it takes, crazy talk.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Schecter Skelter

Lola said:


> I want to eventually wingsuit fly. This looks very dangerous. I could die. I don’t care. I know I need a certain amt of jumps. Whatever it takes.


I'm into Base jumping right now , but I'm getting to old to outrun the cops ... I want to get into a Wingsuit as well, but Damn they are expensive


----------



## Schecter Skelter

greco said:


> Would you consider starting another thread specific to this topic and (hopefully ...please & thanks) with some pics?
> I'm quite sure it would be of interest to many.


I'll search my harddrives for pics, it's been a while since Covid stopped us .I'll def start a new thread


----------



## greco

Schecter Skelter said:


> .I'll def start a new thread


Thanks. Much appreciated!


----------



## Schecter Skelter

SAXAMAPHONE


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Schecter Skelter

laristotle said:


>


The Ass of Bass


----------



## MarkM

JBFairthorne said:


> Some people are WAY too sensitive. It’s like they go looking for something to be upset about. Life is too short.


Well I don't normally agree with much you have to say, you do have a point here.


----------



## Paul Running

A near death experience may change a person's outlook on life...it could be a subconscious thought when taking on a risky activity.


----------



## Guitar101

My mother was in the Air Force and packed parachutes in WW 2. She used to joke she never had one complaint about the chute not opening..


----------



## zontar

You know the kind of clay and gravel we got here in the compound?



How many feet do you think you could get through in eight hours?


----------



## Schecter Skelter

I have a parachute for sale, only used once, never opened , slightly stained .. Best offer


----------



## Milkman

A frog walks into a bank and approaches a teller who's wearing a name tag indicating that her name is Patricia Wak.

The frog says " I need a $30,000 loan to buy a vintage Les Paul. My name is Kermit Jagger and I know the bank manager.

The teller (Ms Wak) advises the frog that he will need to secure the loan with some form of collateral. He says, "no problem" and produces a tiny porcelan elephant about an inch tall.

The teller takes that back to her manager and asks "what the heck is this"?

The manager replies......

It's a nick nack Patty Wak, give the frog a loan.
His old man's a rolling stone.


----------



## BlueRocker

Lola said:


> What a miserable bunch of down in the mouth ppl you are. In my mind Cheezy and Laristotle never lower themselves to wrestle with the mud pigs. Bravo gentlemen!


There's probably a few hundred of us that also don't care to engage in any online high school drama.


----------



## Lola

BlueRocker said:


> There's probably a few hundred of us that also don't care to engage in any online high school drama.


And what head did use to deduce that profound statement? Doesn’t matter as neither makes sense anyway. Your basic language speaks volumes about your lack of basic educational skills.


----------



## BlueRocker

Lola said:


> And what head did use to deduce that profound statement? Doesn’t matter as neither makes sense anyway. Your basic language speaks volumes about your lack of basic educational skills.


I think I now understand the source of your conflict with others.

My ignore list grew by one (overdue)


----------



## cheezyridr

BlueRocker said:


> There's probably a few hundred of us that also don't care to engage in any online high school drama.


lets not get off track from the most important point. and that is, that i'm better than most of you


----------



## Verne

Most, but not all. I still have a chance!!!!


----------



## laristotle

cheezyridr said:


> lets not get off track from the most important point. and that is, that i'm better than most of you


a legend in your own mind.
same as me.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## mhammer




----------



## silvertonebetty

mhammer said:


> View attachment 402579


In Ohio this is illegal because ice fishing leads to prostitution. Don’t believe me here’s the big league saying so. I know it could be labeled of political but I found it funny 









Ohio mayor baffles people over claim ice fishing leads to prostitution


‘I don’t think SNL could do it better. His timing is impeccable’




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## zontar




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## Mark Brown

Schecter Skelter said:


> View attachment 402621


Hands down, whatever it was I want me a piece of that.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle

This is one of his best. IMO


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> This is one of his best. IMO



I like his "and strike, and strike and strike" clip.


----------



## Milkman

Schecter Skelter said:


> View attachment 402621



Funny, because any time the missus and I watch a clip of that song, her reaction is always, "what kind of an idiot would f%$k aorund on Dolly Parton"?

Of course, she says the same about Mutt Lang and Shania Twain.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> This is one of his best. IMO


Lol Keneth Copland is a fool . Begone in the breath of god Satan! 😂


----------



## laristotle




----------

